#kubuntu 2006-03-20
<jomppa> mm, i've thought about graphics card drivers...
<jomppa> and so has google
<Blissex> jomppa: press 'CTRL_ALT_BS' to restart th X server or 'CTRL-ALT-F1' to switch to a basic console. If that works that means the whole machine has not frozen.
<Blissex> jomppa: the graphic card driver is part of X...
<jomppa> Blissex: yes, i can switch to a basic console
<Blissex> jomppa: thats oddd, because if the X server freezes it usually crashes the whole system.
<jomppa> yep
<Blissex> jomppa: then log in to the basic console as 'root' and 'ps xu' to see whats going.
<jomppa> mkay
<jomppa> mmh, i meant that the x server freezes after i either try to login or access the menuts
<jomppa> s/menuts/menus/
<_leo> hi everybody
<Red_Herring> hi
<_leo> hi how r u
<Red_Herring> sleepy
<Red_Herring> zZzZzZzZ
<_leo> me too.....
<_leo> im from and india ... and u
<Red_Herring> chicago
<Red_Herring> its 5:17 here
<_leo> wow...
<_leo> here its 04:47
<Red_Herring> its PM here...
<_leo> here its am
<Red_Herring> lol
<Red_Herring> you have a good excuse, unlike me
<_leo> im into night job ....
<_leo> what do u do
<Red_Herring> i learn for a living!
<_leo> i can't get it... pls simplyfi
<Red_Herring> i mean, its people like me who have TIME to go on chatrooms like these
<_leo> great
<_leo> me ... new to kubuntu and u
<Red_Herring> heh
<Red_Herring> ive been using it since... a year ago
<_leo> great...
<Tm_T> moin
<_leo> i too have tried linux once or twice quite some time back... but u know its difficult to get it working ... u know there are still gaps
<_leo> but today i installed this kubuntu and it really feels promising
<Tm_T> like?
<Red_Herring> indeed
<Red_Herring> i like how dapper looks, it seems like its a real competitor
<Red_Herring> compared to hoary at least
* Tm_T don't know how it's difficult to get linux working
<_leo> mp3 in fedora doe'nt works by default ... i have a unichrome via its not supported on linux...
<Red_Herring> the funny thing is that hoary was the best out there last year
<Red_Herring> :-(
<Tm_T> _leo: it's not working by default because licences
<_leo> ya i know...
<Tm_T> but it's mostly easy to get working
<Tm_T> it doesn't work by default in windows either iirc
<_leo> no. im using windows for the last 10 years.... from 3.11 onwards
<_leo> u know, a window user is a bit used to a kind of easyness..... that windows provides...
<_leo> but i think if a person has a little bit of learning desire... linux can rock anything
<_leo> i have once tried yoper... it was best in speed those days.
<Red_Herring> i suggest dapper drake ubuntu, its buggy, but certainly less than any windows product out there
<Red_Herring> and it is SOO easy to use
<tristanmike> as long as the people there to teach are very patient and try and remember what it was like knowing nothing
<_leo> great...
* Red_Herring waves farewell
<Red_Herring> reboot! dapper style!
<_leo> today for the first time i felt at ease in using linux... thanks to all the people behind kubuntu ... linux on desktop is a reality now
<spiritz> I'm running latest kde from ubuntu ; it seems that my ioslave daap:/ does not work, is it working for u?
<dark_suic> daap:/???
<dark_suic> what does it do?
<Parkotron> Does anyone know: is the Kubuntu Human cursor theme identical to the Ubuntu Human cursor theme?
<spiritz> dark_suic: daap is to connect to itnues shares
<spiritz> but typing daap:/ just send me to google
<spiritz> while I was expecting at least an error
<dark_suic> itnues shares?
<dark_suic> wow
<Red_Herring> w00t, the latest kubuntu update has some pretty cool window borders
<dark_suic> i didn't know even what itnues means :P
<Red_Herring> is a new theme along the way?
<spiritz> dark_suic: itunes sorry
<dark_suic> i'm sorry, u're talking about something i don't even know what is, but i'm curious
<dark_suic> oh
<dark_suic> itunes :P
<spiritz> yep
<dark_suic> that's another thing :P
<spiritz> dark_suic: what happens if u type daap:/ in konqueror?
<dark_suic> unsupported protocol
<spiritz> ok so it's not woking neither :) maybe they did not include it in kubuntu
<suryam> pls help! after i upgraded to dapper, all KDE programs have a giant font: http://people.ucsc.edu/~skurapat/pub/tmp/KDE-dapper.png
<Red_Herring> suryam: system settings --> appearence --> fonts
<spiritz> OMG :D
<suryam> Red_Herring: that screenshot is of kcontrol... it's impossible to use with the current font size
<spiritz> suryam: I think u have a dpi problem
<Red_Herring> suryam: well does system settings work?
<Red_Herring> its SLIGHTLY different
<spiritz> suryam: that's a known problem, u should check out ubuntuforums.org or google
<suryam> spiritz: i saw on ubuntuforums... but there wasn't really a solution on that thread
<suryam> is there a way to config the font via config file?
<suryam> i lost my old .kderc a few months ago... i would appreciate an example
<keith> hey all
<spiritz> you might want to delete .kde to get a brand new kde session, but u will loose all ur kde desktop settings
<suryam> spiritz: ok will try.
<Fyzix> Anybody else running dapper that was suprised the last time they rebooted and saw new graphics?
<suryam> spiritz: nope, the problem persists
<Parkotron> suryam: You may be able to use the dialogue if you use alt+drag to pan around.
<Red_Herring> Fyzix: YES!
<Red_Herring> its l33t!!!
<Fyzix> The new background looks like something from windows ME
<Red_Herring> im so happy, i wonder when they will get a new KDE theme
<Red_Herring> Fyzix: its beter than KUBUNTU written all over it
<Fyzix> What about the splash, what do you think?
<suryam> Parkotron: i'm unable to pan. the widets are fitting themselves into the window size (which is already maxed out)
<Red_Herring> much better than before
<Red_Herring> i gotta say
<Fyzix> Its totally blue, dont you think the old one was more distinct?
<Red_Herring> im very suprized, i think kubuntu is pulling it back together
<Red_Herring> Fyzix: nah, ubuntu is all brown, and they are VERY distinct
<Parkotron> suryam: Try using alt+right click drag to make the window really huge?
<Red_Herring> suse is green, mandriva is yellow blue
<Parkotron> suryam: I'm really just guessing here.
<spiritz> suryam: if even after deleting ~/.kde the problem persists it means it's not a problem with kde but with xorg
<Fyzix> ahh. yeah but there was a big difference between ubuntu and kubuntu allready..
<Fyzix> The kubuntu background image in KDE, though, the one with the bubbles
<Red_Herring> idk, i like where both are heading
<suryam> well, i'm able to run GTK and X11 apps just fine... there has to be some Qt/KDE config i can edit
<Red_Herring> well, i like how both ubuntu and k are to the point where they can worry about looks
<Red_Herring> because all of linux still has trouble elsewhere
<Red_Herring> matter of fact, kubuntu still has some issues too
<Parkotron> suryam: Have you restarted X since you deleted ~/.kde?
<Fyzix> Red_herring did you get the new background with the bubles?
<Red_Herring> Fyzix: its a bit corny, yeah
<Red_Herring> but i dont mind it
<suryam> Parkotron: nope. but i'm not running KDE atm, so it's ok
<Fyzix> Well the old one was much more clean though, dont you think'+
<Fyzix> ?
<suryam> the kbuildsycoca thing runs each time
<Red_Herring> Fyzix: any writing at all on the background is kinda annoying
<Parkotron> Fyzix or Red_Herring: Could one of you post a screenshot of the new look?
<Red_Herring> uhhh, my server is down
<Fyzix> give me a sec
<suryam> argh... i just wana use kompare.. i miss it soo much. i shoudn't have upgraded to dapper :*-(
<Red_Herring> its got a striking reseblence to vista's windowboarder
<Red_Herring> but the boot screen, as well as the login screen are very impressive
<Red_Herring> too bad i cant get screenshots of those :-(
<Parkotron> Red_Herring: Is none of this posted on the wiki? They did a preview of the new Gubuntu look a few days ago. But I haven't seen anything for Kubuntu.
<Fyzix> http://www.rh-software.dk/snapshot2.png
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> its an update thats literally been up for a few hours
<Parkotron> Fyzix: Thanks.
* suryam loses all hope and dies
<Red_Herring> and a theme is to come soon
<Red_Herring> if it goes anything like how ubuntu's went
<suryam> oh well time to reinstall breezy from scratch... is there no other way?
<Red_Herring> suryam: wait?
<suryam> but i can't do my work without kompare... the only thing that comes close is 'meld' which totally sucks
<Red_Herring> well, try to compile it from scratch
<Parkotron> suryam: Before doing a full reinstall I'd --purge remove all of KDE and reinstall it.
<Fyzix> Forgot to show window decorations: http://www.rh-software.dk/snapshot3.png it's actually ok
<Parkotron> Fyzix: I was going to mention that, but I didn't want to complain.
<Fyzix> hehe
<Red_Herring> heh, i added kxdocker
<suryam> Parkotron: do u know the umbrella package which contains all KDE stuff?
<suryam> *pkg name
<Red_Herring> kubuntu-desktop (btw)
<cycus_zwisus> is there anything better than amarok?
<Parkotron> suryam: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, so that won't remove anything.
<Parkotron> cycus_zwisus: No.
<Fyzix> cycus_zwisus: No.
<Parkotron> suryam: Removing kde-base should remove everything though.
<Parkotron> suryam: I think ever KDE app depends on it.
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> remove qt
<Red_Herring> that takes every kde app w/ it
<patrix> hehe
<suryam> let my try
<cycus_zwisus> what's the time? :)
<Red_Herring> now
<tomps> i don't have the manual pages for c things. like scanf... man scanf   nothing turns up... what do i install to get this
<suryam> hey! it's not a Qt problem...
<suryam> i have LyX-Qt installed and that appears fine
<Fyzix> Red_Herring Ok, I can get over the new window decorations and the background image, coz' they are easy to change, but please the boot up screen. For me the colors totally ruined the boot up process
<patrix> tomps: manpages-dev
<Parkotron> tomps: I think it's called gcc-doc or something like that.
<Red_Herring> Fyzix: what do you want me to do?
<Fyzix> Can I make a screenshot of it in any way?
<Red_Herring> oh
<Red_Herring> heh, i can describe it!
<Red_Herring> its teh same as before except they used more color and it looks 3d-ish
<Fyzix> remeber you have to use 1000 words ;-)
<Red_Herring> awe
<Parkotron> suryam: Sorry, it was kdelibs, not kde-base.
<Red_Herring> dang
<Red_Herring> allright
<Red_Herring> here goes:
<Fyzix> It didn't see the 3d'ish look
<Red_Herring> hehehe
<suryam> Parkotron: Package kdelibs is not installed, so not removed.. i don't have the full KDE installed. only kompare and its deps
<Fyzix> hehe
<Fyzix> I guess I was just supprised that KDE suddenly was acting like windows and changing my background image and all sorts of things... even though of course it was me that updated through adept_updater
<Parkotron> suryam: Sorry. kdelibs is yet another meta package. Search Synaptic and remove anything starting with kdelibs.
<Fyzix> well. see ya
<patrix> suryam: packages like kdebase, kdelibs, etc, in Kubuntu, are only used as dependencies for the -dev packages
<Red_Herring> Fyzix: would you aggree that KXDocker would be a nice touch by default?
<patrix> no
<patrix> kxdocker is buggy and not quite there yet
<Fyzix> nah... its the apple bar right?
<Red_Herring> yea
<Fyzix> I wouldnt use it...
<Red_Herring> patrix: not 1.0
<Red_Herring> its nice
<lextul> but its to slow
<patrix> yea
<Red_Herring> i got tired of waiting so i compiled it for breezy
<patrix> the kde panel is good enough
<Fyzix> takes up to much room
<Red_Herring> eh
<Parkotron> I don't think emulating MacOS is a good thing to do my default. If it's in the repositories people will find it if they care.
<patrix> when you can get a trash on the kxdocker, I'll try it again ;)
<patrix> yeah I agree, Parkotron
<Red_Herring> either way i think there should be a different default look
<patrix> heck firstr thing I do in my kde install is always put the menubar on top and the kmenu at the top left
<Red_Herring> i HATE teh default look
<Fyzix> I liked the default look, until... dont get me started again ;-)
<Red_Herring> its just so boring!
<Red_Herring> nothing wows you
<Red_Herring> its just "Oh... great... another boring default desktop!"
<Parkotron> I personally love the default look. It's so clean.
<Fyzix> Its got big icons :D
<Fyzix> yeah
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> to me, all it needs are some minor tweaks
<Red_Herring> maybe something not EXACTLY like windows?
<lextul> ;)
<Parkotron> Red_Herring: I'd say when Plasma hits, you'll probably be satisfied.
<Red_Herring> well i got a while to wait
<Red_Herring> :-P
<lextul> i only want a kopete with jingle and muc (jabber features) .. then im happy
<Fyzix> Thats what is so cool about kde, you can tweak it as much as you want. and when you upgrade dist, if you take your old home folder with you, it will look exactly the same
<Red_Herring> yea
<patrix> lextul: kopete with jingle would ROCK
<lextul> have installer 0.12 beta 1 (dapper debs on the kopete.kde.org, cool thing)
<lextul> but see no jingle ..
<patrix> damn
<Red_Herring> is .12 any better?
<patrix> I see some betas of psi with jingle in it
<lextul> yes .. psi jingle branch .. it works
<Parkotron> Could someone explain "jingle"?
<Fyzix> red_herring its not like windows, it doesn't have icons, no "start-button", 4 desktops, trashcan in panel. lots of cool features
<patrix> Parkotron: it's the VOIP library google has made and donated to Jabber
<lextul> i have installed psi too because kopete doesnt support jabber good
<Red_Herring> Fyzix: ok
<Red_Herring> but look at gnome
<Red_Herring> its different
<Red_Herring> and intuative
<Red_Herring> but until now its looks retarded
<Fyzix> yeah, and I dont use it because I dont like it.
<Parkotron> Does Jingle use speex?
<patrix> yes Parkotron I think so
<patrix> at least you need speex to compile psi with jingle support
<Parkotron> Excellent. Speex is good stuff. Nice and free, too.
<Fyzix> I must say I love my Kubuntu :D
<patrix> :)
<Parkotron> I might dare say that I love mine a bit too much.
<Fyzix> hehe
<Fyzix> see ya
<Red_Herring> i love kde, and i really hope plasma changes linux for good
<Red_Herring> but they HAFTA make it fast
<Red_Herring> thats why i like enlightenment 17
<patrix> heh
<patrix> yeah e17 is good stuff
<Parkotron> If XGL stabilises, speed shouldn't be too much of an issue for Plasma.
<Red_Herring> idk
<patrix> Parkotron: we'll all be running 16cores Pentium V by then! :P
<Red_Herring> i dont like the idea of a whole new Xorg xserver
<patrix> so xgl or not it should be fast
<Red_Herring> :-P
<patrix> heh
<patrix> well it's like in the days of Xfree86 where you had a diff server depending on your vid card ;)
<Red_Herring> i guess
<Red_Herring> but i want e17 to go out of beta SOMETIME!
<patrix> LOL
<patrix> by the time that happens we'll be running quantum computers
<Red_Herring> w00t!
<patrix> and have found a way to seperate our minds from our bodies and live in a virtual world
<Red_Herring> quantum e17!
<patrix> ior maybe raster will soon start on e18 and rewrite from scratch ;)
<Parkotron> I think Kubuntu needs a new default cursor theme.
<patrix> yesssss
<Parkotron> Personally I'd reccomend http://www.ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=1973&original=1&c=13
<Parkotron> They're the cleanest cursors I've ever used. It'd be a joke to whip up a Kubuntu variant.
<patrix> I don't see cursors on there
<Parkotron> Sorry, wrong tab!
<Red_Herring> neither do i...
<Parkotron> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=19506&PHPSESSID=75096eaee4a17aad6c5dfc11d786be3e
<patrix> hmm
<Red_Herring> Parkotron: love that background!
<Red_Herring> w00t
<patrix> a bit cartoony
<Parkotron> That first link was my decktop by the way.
<Red_Herring> futurama is l33t
<patrix> wel the ptux and pgentoo anyway
<patrix> the other ones ar ecool
<patrix> gtg
<Parkotron> I'm using pCircle at the moment.
<Red_Herring> where can we yell about this stuff?
<Red_Herring> i wanna change this stuff!
<Parkotron> I was about to ask the same.
<Red_Herring> hrm
<Red_Herring> food
<Parkotron> Enjoy.
<Acidic32> ello
<Acidic32> how do i configure X ?
<Acidic32> it wont allow 1024x768
<Red_Herring> uhh
<Red_Herring> Acidic32: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Red_Herring> in terminal
<Acidic32> ahh
<Acidic32> ok i forgot the command
<Acidic32> tz
<Acidic32> ta
<Acidic32> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Kyral> anyone know if Kubuntu Live has Espresso yet?
<Parkotron> Kyral: From the looks of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuEspresso , I'd say probably not yet.
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> Testing eh
<Kyral> well, I do intend to do a reinstall lol
<murph2481> please help
<murph2481> trying apt-get distro-upgrade
<murph2481> and get all packages and it starts to install them
<murph2481> and i get
<murph2481> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kwin-style-crystal_0.9.9-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde3/kwin_crystal_config.so', which is also in package crystal
<murph2481> how do i remove just one package?
<murph2481> using the konsole?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Kyral> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<colonelPanick> murph2481 : try something like sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kwin-style-crystal_0.9.9-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<murph2481> i just uninstalled crystal and ran upgrade again
<murph2481> seems to be going through now
<murph2481> i downloaded crystal from kde-look.org looks like if you have it installed
<murph2481> and run upgrade distro for drapper flight 5 it gets angry
<david___> Hi
<david___> I was wondering what tutorial to follow to install ati drivers (running dapper)
<david___> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=ati+control+panel+install
<david___> or this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<spinny> Hey, my install of the AMD64 edition of Kubuntu hangs at the login screen can anyone help me real quick?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hrmm, it just hangs?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try a console login
<spinny> I tried logging in through repair mode and installing graphics drivers, I downloaded the drivers and everything but when I try sh "name here" it says it can't find it, I checked the spelling about 5 times and I still couldn't get it to work
<spinny> Oh, and the screen has some artifacting look with misplaced pixels ans slurred lines half of the startup tries
<CheeseBurgerMan> ATI card?
<spinny> Nvidia
<spinny> But, it is a 7800, so I don't know if the newer card poses a problem with the already installed drivers
<CheeseBurgerMan> I haven't a clue either.
<spinny> Should I just try the i386 version?
<CheeseBurgerMan> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<spinny> yea I tried all that but the SH command wasn't finding my file :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Are you in the right directory?
<spinny> when I type ls in console it shows "nvidia driver" and bootstamp thing, I'm new to linuz too
<CheeseBurgerMan> bootstamp thingy?
<spinny> yea
<spinny> I think thats what it is
<spinny> is there a way to use apt-get to get video drivers?
<Snake__> ubotu: tell spinny about easysource
<CheeseBurgerMan> when you use the sh command, press N<tab>
<Snake__> spinny: that can do it I think
<CheeseBurgerMan> that way it'll automatically complete the name :P
<spinny> ok, I have dual installs so let me log on irc on another computer and restart this one
<CheeseBurgerMan> ah, right
<CheeseBurgerMan> ah crap
<CheeseBurgerMan> was gonna tell him about irssi
<Snake__> lol
<spinny> still no luck
<spinny> hittin tab+n shows similiar to ls rather than putting in name for me
<CheeseBurgerMan> type in "sudo sh N<tab>"
<CheeseBurgerMan> pressing tab instead of  <tab> ;)
<spinny> awsome thank you
<spinny> lots of errors insue...
<spinny> and installation quit now
<arcanistherogue> hey, i have a question
<arcanistherogue> i downloade this thing VMWare, how do i use it to run my windows install in linux?
<arcanistherogue> or do i not know what its purpose is
<spinny> warning: skipping the runlevel check
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2005/10/26/vmware-player-windows-xp.html <--- You should be able to figure it out with that, arcanistherogue ;)
<spinny> "no recompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel\
<arcanistherogue> CheeseBurgerMan: danke :D
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP :)
<spinny> could not compile gcc-version-check.c please be sure your distribution's libc development package installed and that "cc" is a valid C compiler name
<spinny> =/
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<spinny> couldn't find package
<CheeseBurgerMan> Grrr
<spinny> Heh, this is being a real pain
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah. :P
<spinny> what else could possibly hang the system other than video drivers?
<Dasnipa`> is your sources.list setup?
<spinny> I have no idea I am really new to linux, sorry :( how do I check it?
<Dasnipa`> aptitude
<Dasnipa`> let me try to find the custom sources ubuntu page
<spinny> i dont see anything about sources.list
<Dasnipa`> synaptic might be easier to see them in
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'Tis Kubuntu, right?
<CheeseBurgerMan> That uses adept instead of Synaptic by default
<Dasnipa`> yeah adept then
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<Dasnipa`> you just have to look at your repositories and make sure that the universe is in there
<Dasnipa`> and that they are correct and all
<kameron> how do i output something from grep into kate, or gedit?
<Dasnipa`> local repository servers are better
<Dasnipa`> kameron, redirect to a file and then open the file with the program of your preference
<Dasnipa`> grep blah > <filename>
<kameron> Dasnipa`, thanks.
<spinny> when I type adept it says cannot connect to x server
<nuky> hi, does installing kubuntu leave you with an IDENTICAL system to installing ubuntu + kubuntu-desktop?
<Dasnipa`> not exactly identical
<nuky> because for some reason my ubuntu installtion goes through fine but my kubuntu installation hangs on the grub installation part..
<Dasnipa`> because a kubuntu install doesnt install gnome whereas if you apt-get kubuntu desktop then you still have gnome
<Dasnipa`> essentially its the same though i think
<nuky> apart from having the extra gnome libraries and applications, it's the same?
<nuky> ahh
<nuky> thanks :)
<spinny> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<DeluxXx> how do i copy and paste in the terminal -keycombination
<CheeseBurgerMan> Konsole it's Alt + Insert IIRC
<CheeseBurgerMan> Or Ctrl + Insert - I've forgotten :P
<DeluxXx> none of both working ^^
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<CheeseBurgerMan> Try Shift + Insert
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sorry 'bout that
<DeluxXx> np
<DeluxXx> thx for trying =)
<DeluxXx> is anyone here using cedega ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Nope
<spinny> ok, I found the nvidia-kernel-common in aptitude, but it recomends nvidia-kernel-source which is unavilible
<Red_Herring> DUDE, XGL IS SO COOL!!!
<tristanmike> haven't built up the guts to install it yet
<spinny> nvidia install still stalls out
<spinny> how do you launch the gui from repair mode, is it possible?
<CheeseBurgerMan> startx
<spinny> bah, it hung again at a blue background
<spinny> looks like it tried to startup a window but stalled
<spinny> any other recomendations other than trying the i386 build rather than the 364?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Disabling hardware acceleration?
<spinny> howya do that
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's what I had to do - and something similar happened to me (although I have a completely different card)
<Red_Herring> kororaa?
<spinny> so do you lose all the pretty effects?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Pretty effects?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<spinny> how do you disable the effects?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CheeseBurgerMan> You don't have to use vi - it can be any console text editor
<CheeseBurgerMan> then find the Section "Device" section
<CheeseBurgerMan> It should have something like this
<CheeseBurgerMan> Section "Device"
<CheeseBurgerMan>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Xpress 200M (RS480)"
<CheeseBurgerMan>         Driver          "ati"
<CheeseBurgerMan>         BusID           "PCI:1:5:0"
<spinny> ok found that
<CheeseBurgerMan> After the "BusID", and before the "EndSection" add Option "noaccel"
<spinny> ok
<Red_Herring> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
* Red_Herring is getting that now :-D
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then hit Esc
<CheeseBurgerMan> And type in :w <Enter>
<spinny> now how do I exit this text editor
<CheeseBurgerMan> Then type in :q <Enter>
<Red_Herring> vi is awesome
<Dasnipa`> ick :( vi
<spinny> ok rebooting
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dasnipa`: Hey! I like vi :P
<spinny> ok trying to boot to normal gui
<CheeseBurgerMan> Just type startx
<spinny> too late :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh well
<Red_Herring> whats the difference between vim and vi?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Never used vim
<Red_Herring> its the same thing
<Red_Herring> or am i missing something?
<spinny> woooo its working!
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
<spinny> hehe should i try installing the new drivers now?
<CheeseBurgerMan> heh
<CheeseBurgerMan> I havn't tried doing that with mine yet. ;)
<spinny> Haha this is the first time ive used linux, this is exciting
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hehe, I remember that feeling. :D
<spinny> exploring time, thank you soo much!
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<Red_Herring> spinny: we are nerds who lack a life, dont thank us!
<CheeseBurgerMan> haha
<CheeseBurgerMan> yeah, something like that
<Red_Herring> ex: i went out with a girl last month
<Red_Herring> i didnt join here AT ALL during that time period
<Red_Herring> as soon as it was over
<Red_Herring> im here
<Red_Herring> :-P
<spinny> the gui is so clean...
<CheeseBurgerMan> This channel has a special place in your life. ;)
<riverty> gud eve all
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: :-D
<Red_Herring> heh, its not so nice here when robotgeek starts jumping on you because you are fishing
<Red_Herring> IM A FISH MYSELF!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Red_Herring> im a freaking RED ONE TOO
<CheeseBurgerMan> Darn it - I keep losing because I forget to pause my SuperTux game while chatting here. ;)
<Red_Herring> hehehe
<spinny> is konqueor better than mozilla?
<Red_Herring> im on my laptop, so i can chat online AND be "productive" at the same time
<Red_Herring> spinny: konqueror is faster at starting up, but its pretty close
<CheeseBurgerMan> Red_Herring: I'm on a laptop too - but I'm putting productivity out the window until the next hour. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> spinny: I personally like opera... :P
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: by productivity, do you realize i mean CS:Source!
<Red_Herring> :-P
<CheeseBurgerMan> haha
<spinny> how should i go about searching for nvidia
<CheeseBurgerMan> Best type of productivity
<CheeseBurgerMan> spinny: www.google.com/linux
<Red_Herring> indeed
<spinny> can you run steam on linux?
<Red_Herring> RJ:1 productivity: 0
<Red_Herring> spinny: unfortunatly no :'-(
<spinny> aww :( dies WINE work well? I've heard many people talking about it
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> its going fast
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wine doesn't like to install on AMD64.
<CheeseBurgerMan> :(
<Red_Herring> i can run GTA VIce city
<Red_Herring> on wine
<Red_Herring> but thats all in the way of FPSs
<_zak> this is spinny on the linux box
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe
<spinny> this is spins bro now talking
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hello again. ;)
<spinny> hello
<riverty> sup?
<_zak> now, when I downloaded the nvidia drivers they installed in a C:/ like directory, where would I go about finding them?
<spinny> do you guyss like chse cake>
<riverty> luv it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Not really
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<spinny> me too
<spinny> its so good
<spinny> :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> C:/ like dir?
<_zak> I'm using a widescreen display without widescreen resolution, doesn't look so good
<CheeseBurgerMan> You mean / ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<_zak> ye ssomething similiar
<_zak> linux newbie
<spinny> i like chse too
<riverty> maybe home dir?
<spinny> ehhehehehehehehewjhasfasg8 pg
* Red_Herring hates windows and n00bs who dont wanna learn
<spinny> yay'
<_zak> I wanna learn :)
<spinny> so does spiny
<_zak> just very different
* Red_Herring doesnt hate spinny or _zak
<CheeseBurgerMan> _zak: I know - I'm almost to the point where I can figure stuff out on my own, but I'm not generally not much help to other people
<spinny> awwww
<spinny> :)
<Red_Herring> so how long has everyone here used linux?
<spinny> 0
<_zak> are you guys currently on linux?
<Red_Herring> yup
<CheeseBurgerMan> Since Late January 2006
<spinny> im not'
<Red_Herring> kubuntu dapper drake
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yup
<Red_Herring> since deceber 05
<Red_Herring> *04
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kubuntu Breezy Badger AMD64
<spinny> i dun dnot know what penguin is?!
<riverty> y - kubuntu 64 - since slackware 1.5 - 10 + yrs
<_zak> So, I don't know what version im using, whether its badger or drake
<Red_Herring> breezy badger is the default one
<spinny> im using the one with the penguin
<CheeseBurgerMan> Most likely badger
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Red_Herring> dapper is the beta one that hasnt come out yet
<CheeseBurgerMan> The Penguin (Tux) is the Linux logo
<spinny> not the badger
<Red_Herring> but is stabler than windows!
<spinny> i like tux
<spinny> its fancy
<spinny> i dont like windows
<spinny> they get in your way
<_zak> yes, so far I like it, my display is just all outta wack, plus I can't really play a whole lotta games on linux =/
<Red_Herring> too true
<trung> hi
<spinny> :/ :? :.>
<spinny> hi
<riverty> games r the last hurdle for linux
<spinny> how are you
<CheeseBurgerMan> _zak: That's why you dual boot - the games. :P
<riverty> y - dual boot XP
<spinny> yay
<spinny> i have 2 cats do you?
<_zak> Yea I only have 8gigs here for linux and my other 140 for windows pro
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> I've got 30 for Linux and 45 for Windows
<riverty> can do a lot in 8GB in linux though
<CheeseBurgerMan> If I ever stop being lazy, I'm going to put 10GB for WIndows, and the rest Linux. ;P
<spinny> i got 9 for penguin guy in tux and 76747685 for the oner one
<Red_Herring> yup, but i do a lot of dvd stuff, so my linux drive is 120gb!
<_zak> basically, this is just for experimentation right now
<CheeseBurgerMan> _zak: Yeah, but it'll change in a couple months
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<OddAbe19> anyone know how I can show the Trash, Home, and Computer icons on the desktop? Like a stock KDE?
<CheeseBurgerMan> It'll become your main OS ;)
<spinny> yes
<_zak> no, I re downloaded the nvidia drivers, and when I try so use them it opens them into kate
<trung> how update kubuntu ?
<trung> :)
<trung> which is root password?
<rance> Is anybody familiar with the bsdmainutils package banner util
<riverty> Red - what do you use for DVD work?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade assuming you added the repository
<spinny> i like the penguin in tux hes got style
<_zak> ok, so if im looking at the file in the browser, what do i do to it to install it
<trung> which is root password?
<spinny> i bet the ladys like that linux guy
<Red_Herring> hrm, how many people know here that hitting tab autofills in that persons name?
<spinny> ~$
<Red_Herring> and if someone says your name your IRC client acts in a special way?
<spinny> im rich!!!
<CheeseBurgerMan> I did!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Mosi> hey folks. does anyone know how to disable the graphical splash screen that shows on startup? i want my text-based system boot back
<spinny> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$4$$$$$$$$$4444444444$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<trung> which is root password?
<spinny> money
<trung> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$4$$$$$$$$$4444444444$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<CheeseBurgerMan> trung: there is no 'root password' - you use sudo.
<spinny> yay'
<tristanmike> spinny, trung please refrain from doing that
<Red_Herring> spinny: the ladys fall all over me, if thats what you mean :-P
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<trung> adept updater ...asing me password for root
<CheeseBurgerMan> oh
<trung> ..........................................................
<CheeseBurgerMan> type in your password
<robotgeek> sorry for the delay.
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<Red_Herring> tis ok robotgeek
<CheeseBurgerMan> We like you anyway. :P
<robotgeek> heh
<_zak> So, I'm going to idle this channel for the next, while I guess while I'm still learning how to use everything
<OddAbe19> anyone know how I can show the Trash, Home, and Computer icons on the desktop? Like a stock KDE?
<Red_Herring> _zak: good call
<trung> but it doesn't run
<trung> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<CheeseBurgerMan> What doesn't run?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oh
<CheeseBurgerMan> Oops
<_zak> So how can I up my resolution to the native 1440x900 of my monitor?
<robotgeek> OddAbe19: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash
<OddAbe19> i don't have a trash.desktop, besides, i'm more curious about Home and Places/computer icons
<_zak> Oh, wait, which version of the new driver should I install, IA64 or AMD64
<CheeseBurgerMan> AMD64
<CheeseBurgerMan> I think. :P
<_zak> Ok, thats the one I had before
<_zak> Hmm... other than the drivers how can I push my resolution higher?
<CheeseBurgerMan> _zak: Not a clue. :(
<_zak> Hmmm
<_zak> can i kill, X server and just revert to a comman prompt?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo killall kdm I believe
<robotgeek> CheeseBurgerMan: ugly. sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<_zak> K, ill brb if these drivers don't work
<CheeseBurgerMan> robotgeek: Oh, OK
<_john> i tried searching google, but i couldnt get the exact search terms to find what I was looking for... so ill ask here. I've been running dual monitors on gentoo for over a year, with kde, and I have always wanted to try gnome in addition but couldnt stand to wait for it to compile. I recently installed kubuntu, and just installed gnome (in like three minutes) and i have both working.. my question is can i possibly run kde and gnome sessions 
<robotgeek> _john: yes, it is possible
<_john> really?, where should i begin to look
<robotgeek> _john: oh you mean, gnome on one monitor and kde on the other?
<_john> yeah
<robotgeek> _john: heh, little out of my league.
<_john> haha
<_john> ive been running dual monitors for quite some time, and the thought just occured to me
<robotgeek> _john: the tough part would be to get X working. kde might actually be the easier part
<_john> well ive got X running two seperate screens, with two kde kickers
<_john> windows dont drag across, ie im not using xinerama
<robotgeek> _john: hmm, okay. not sure, sorry
<_john> thanks anyways
<fatejudger> so is Kubuntu Flight 5 really out or is that just what they're calling the daily build?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: where is it out?
<fatejudger> robotgeek: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight5
<fatejudger> robotgeek: the Kubuntu link works now
<fatejudger> robotgeek: it isn't dead
<thompa> im using it now
<_root> Sooo, that didn't work
<_root> ahh, my name is root
<fatejudger> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<_zak> there
<_zak> haha
<fatejudger> _zak: that doesn't seem very safe to me
<_zak> The drivers are telling mere there is something wrong with Libc, I looked into aptitude about it to make sure everything is enabled, which everything is, but the drivers still don't want to install
<fatejudger> lol, extreme slowness
<_zak> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<robotgeek> fatejudger: it isn't mentioned on www.kubuntu.org, but flight4 was. so, it's unlikely
<_zak> im tired of huge resolution already haha
<thompa> just do dist-upgrade its al the same in dapper
<thompa> unless you have some install problems initially
<fatejudger> thompa: I always like to do a Fresh install
<_zak> me?
<fatejudger> thompa: I have Flight 4 right now
<thompa> fatejudger: i installed flight 5 ubuntu, then installed kubuntu
<thompa> the only mayor problem is if you use xfce, its totally kaput
<thompa> wireless features are nice, and tons of new acpi stuff including brightness control that works on my laptop
<_zak> I decided to run adept in the Gui to update some nvidia packages, does anyone think this will help with running in a native resolution?
<thompa> yes
<_zak> So once the packages are done installing, what should I do to try and run with hardware acceleration
<thompa> To enable the driver, run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable".
<_zak> your X configuration has been altered.
<_zak> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<_zak> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<_zak> should I follow what it says?
<thompa> sorry , im not sure what your trying to do
<_zak> enable the driver, it gave me an error ^^ like the one above
<CheeseBurgerMan> _zak: Your X configuration is altered - you altered it, remember? ;)
<_zak> oh, right :)
<_zak> K i edited it manuallt
<Kyral> uhh
<Kyral> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23840 <== Drool!
<robotgeek> Kyral: why? :)
<Kyral> robotgeek, automated build of KDE 4.0?
<Kyral> as a CRONJOB?
<robotgeek> Kyral: heh
<evox> hello?
<evox> I need help with my audio
<evox> I just installed Kubuntu and its working great
<evox> But When I click on an .mp3 file it says my decoders arnt installed
<evox> In Kaffine or Amarok
<evox> any help?
<arrinmurr> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<pike_> help to keep users from reading others home directories?
<evox> Thanks Ill try that
<evox> It says it has No Instillation Canidate
<evox> and fails
<evox> It says that its Obsolete or something
<arrinmurr> evox: what exactly?
<_root> grr...
<_zak> stupid name >.<
<evox> Ok...
<evox> I want to enable .mp3 playback
<_zak> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<evox> but  all of the players  Kaffine and Amarok say that no drivers are installed
<robotgeek> evox, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<robotgeek> evox: on kde, install amarok-xine, i think
<robotgeek> !info amarok-xine
<ubotu> amarok-xine: (xine engine for the amaroK audio player), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 46 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<evox> Well I have  Media Players installed
<evox> Im in Adapt now
<_zak> how do you restartx?
<pike_> alt-ctrl-backspace
<pike_> heh
<pike_> guys this is serious my parents cannont have read access to my home dir. what am i to do?
<_zak> how do i tweak nvidia settings now that i have the new drivers installed?
<evox> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<jsubl2> pike_, chmod 700 /home/pike
<evox> Ahh great
<pike_> ty
<evox> jsubl2
<jsubl2> yes
<evox> I get to the part where I Enable the Multiverse stuff
<evox> Then it says "Change the Line as shown Below" and the pic wont come up
<evox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-3af7264a0e97edbc5bf039e5bdb971f46c43269a
<evox> Ive tried Refreshing
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto maybe, evox
<robotgeek> i gotta run now, sorry
<jsubl2> evox, yeah try the cli method.
<jsubl2> evox, the explanation is really good there also
<evox> AIght I got it
<Chodder> pike_, is your home dir where you hide your pr0n? :P
<evox> Im srry Im just a linux noob
<evox> Im used to windows
<lextul> !info libxine-extracodecs
<pike_> well..
<SoBeIcedT> im running ubuntu with both gnome and kde installed, so i can have whichever session i choose, is there a way to have a gnome session in one monitor and a kde session on a second monitor?
<evox> I got the Adept Method to work
<evox> Now Im looking at about 20 GStreamer Plugins
<evox> Which do I get?
<_root> how do i configure my monitor? I'm using a WS with a native res of 1440x900 and I can't seem to change it beyond 1024x768
<pike_> ubotu: tell _root about fixres
<Jambon> for some reason I can't change the resolution in kde
<pike_> ubotu: tell Jambon about fixres
<Jambon> it keeps telling me that the configuration is not safety tested
<Jambon> but i already set that up in ubuntu
<Kyral> Goodnight Ubunteros
<pike_> yah doesnt sound like that would help you
<Jambon> i can select my monitor
<Jambon> it gives me the option of choosing the right resolution
<Jambon> but the apply button is gray
<evox> Aww man.......I cant get this audio problem fixed for the life of me
<evox> I found a package on  adept that said it included all the .mpeg decoders
<evox> and I Installed it
<evox> But my stuff still wont work
<evox> ANy help?
<pike_> evox: you have any sound in general?
* pike_ curses wine
* MisterMom drinks wine
<pike_> i guess its a good thing i cant get it to install.  dont need to spend all my time playing an mmorpg anyway
<murph2481> anyone have a clue what this means while trying to start CUPS?
<murph2481> Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<murph2481> cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<OddAbe19> if i wanted to install an icon set from kde-look.org, where do I copy the folder to so i can switch to it in 'icons'
<evox> wth?
<evox> Did you catch that?
<evox> About my sound?
<evox> Cus it just resigned me into Konversation
* MisterMom just got here
<evox> Ahh damn it
<evox> Ok........I have no Sound at all exept the system errors
<evox> Error popups and what not
<evox> So I got adept working
<evox> and went and searched for an .mpeg codec
<evox> and found one that says it works for all of the mpeg formats
<OddAbe19> if i wanted to install an icon set from kde-look.org, where do I copy the folder to so i can switch to it in 'icons'
<ClayG> anyone know where the shipit.launchpad.com ubuntu disks ship from?
<crxyem> look for the w32codecs
<evox> so i got it and installed it and its still not working
<evox> ..ok
<OddAbe19> basically, how do i install new icons?
<crxyem> evox:: it's not in the standard repositiry
<murph2481> OddAbe19 download the file from kde-look.org
<OddAbe19> i know that
<OddAbe19> and i untarred them
<murph2481> OddAbe19 then just point the icon settings in system settings to the file you downloaded
<murph2481> OddAbe19 dont untar them....
<OddAbe19> i moved them to .icons like in gnome
<OddAbe19> it told me It wasn't a valid icon set
<evox> Where   is it crxywem?
<murph2481> hmmm interesting...when i downloaded my icons and just pointed the icon settings to that tar file it was happy
<crxyem> I'm trying to remember there's some info about it in the wiki
<Jambon> still doesn't allow me to change resolutions
<Jambon> or refresh rates
<crxyem> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<crxyem> evox that's what you'll need to follow
<Jambon> anyone got a clue about why kde us being, to put it nicely, grumpy
<Jambon> it refuses to detect my monitor
<Jambon> even when i tell it exactly what it is
<Jambon> anyone?
<fatejudger> Jambon: that's not KDE
<fatejudger> Jambon: that's xorg
<Jambon> gnome does it fine
<fatejudger> Jambon: then you did something
<Jambon> i did nothing
<fatejudger> Jambon: KDE is a Desktop Environment
<Jambon> i just  added kubuntu
<Jambon> and now i can't change refresh rates or resoltuions
<Jambon> gnome works fine
<Jambon> kde doesn't
<Jambon> that's all i know
<fatejudger> Jambon: what do you mean you "can't change refresh rates"
<evox> ok I searched for Akode
<evox> and its not coming up
<evox> only the basic pre installed akode is coming up
<Jambon> when i go to system settings, my two options for resolution are 640x480 and 800x600 @60hz
<Jambon> even though my resolution is definately 1280x1024
<fatejudger> evox: are you running Dapper?
<Jambon> @60 hz
<evox> Dapper?
<evox> Im using Adept
<evox> for the packages
<fatejudger> Jambon: well what does your xorg.conf say?
<fatejudger> evox: no, are you using Dapper
<Jambon> i just modified that
<fatejudger> evox: which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<Jambon> though i guess i could check it to see if changes were actually made
<fatejudger> Jambon: and did you restart xorg?
<Jambon> ya
<evox> 5.10
<evox> or something like that
<fatejudger> Jambon: somehow I don't think you're telling me the whole story
<fatejudger> Jambon: there shouldn't be any difference between Gnome and KDE in that department
<fatejudger> Jambon: since they both rely on xorg
<fatejudger> evox: Breezy
<fatejudger> evox: I doubt Breezy has aKode
<fatejudger> evox: let me check the Dapper repos
<evox> ok....
<fatejudger> evox: yeah, Dapper has it
<evox> Soo what do I do from here?
<fatejudger> evox: nothing
<fatejudger> evox: if you want it, upgrade
<fatejudger> evox: not really worth it though
<evox> .....if its my OS i want some audio.
<fatejudger> evox: well why can't you just use ALSA?
<evox> Alsa?
<fatejudger> evox: are you talking about music and video stuff?
<evox> yes
<fatejudger> evox: what exactly is your problem?
<evox> I want .mp3 playback
<evox> I cant play my .mp3s
<fatejudger> evox: then what is the problem?
<evox> I cant play my .mp3s
<fatejudger> evox: obviously, be more descriptive
<fatejudger> evox: I can't read your mind
<evox> Ok.....
<evox> I click on my .mp3
<evox> Amarok comes up
<MisterMom> Mez wth
<evox> It tells me that I have no audio Codec installed
<fatejudger> evox: ok, well that's the problem
<fatejudger> evox: you need ffmpeg I think
<evox> Kaffine says the same thing
<fatejudger> evox: gstreamer-ffmpeg
<fatejudger> evox: or maybe it's something else
<fatejudger> evox: I use xine, so I'm not sure, let me check
<Mez> MisterMom, ah - whoops
* Mez shrugs
<Mez> it's not a big deal
<MisterMom> you with us now Mez ?
<Mez> MisterMom, I hope so
<MisterMom> cool
<evox> Should I switch to Xine?
<evox> Would that be easyer?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<fatejudger> evox: gstreamer-mad
<pike_> evox: there are going to be several codec issues just goto https://wiki.kubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and install everything recommended there
<crxyem> yeah I already sent evox a like to the retrictedformats wiki,
<evox> I did
<evox> I did the steps and everything
<fatejudger> evox: you need to do a gst register
<evox> Like I said earlyer....Im sorry for the questions but im a linux noob
<fatejudger> evox: did you do that?
<crxyem> you installed all the gstreamer stuff
<evox> not all of it
<evox> there are a few packages left uninstalled
<pike_> evox: but the gstreamer0.8-mad was installed?
<evox> no
<fatejudger> ...
<evox> its not on the packages list
<evox> and I typed it in the Terminal
<evox> and it says its not available or its outdated or something
<evox> and its not on the Adept list
<fatejudger> I don't understand why it's so hard for people to follow simple instructions
<evox> I did
<fatejudger> evox: you need to universe repos
<evox> I did
<crxyem> ditto
<evox> I edited it and everything
<fatejudger> evox: then you need to apt-get update
<fatejudger> or press update in Adept
<evox> WTH!
<evox> It wont stay on the universe repositories
<evox> it wont stay edited
<fatejudger> evox: read the instructions again then
<crxyem> you need to edit it with sudo
<fatejudger> crxyem: no he doesn't
<fatejudger> crxyem: that's just the easier way to do it
<evox> Ok.....Im gonna take this from the top.
<fatejudger> evox: you missed the bottom part
<fatejudger> evox: the part where it says to press apply
<evox> Im gonna start all over again and be carefull this time
<fatejudger> evox: and press fetch updates
<evox> ok
<fatejudger> evox: yes, do that, just read it all
<evox> I read what you just said.
<evox> I hit apply
<tristanmike> anyone wanna help a chap who's trying to compile something ?
<pike_> anyone tried to install a multiple iso program with cedega i mount iso1 and begin install at cd2 prompt i umount and mount iso2 no errors its mounted but installer doesnt see it
<oxez> Is KDE well integrated in kubuntu as gnome is for ubuntu?
<fatejudger> oxez: yes
<oxez> Like, it is not a plain compiled kde, as it is on gentoo for example? :p
<pike_> its not a pirated program. well its wow but i just want to try a priv server before i fork over $50 and 15/mo
* pike_ hangs his head in shame
<MisterMom> hehe
<fatejudger> oxez: it's very well integrated
<fatejudger> oxez: which is why they have their own distro
<firephoto> oxez: kubuntu kde has some nice features/looks over the vanilla (gentoo) kde
<oxez> alright thanks
<oxez> that's what I wanted to hear !
<evox> Ok now im typing "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<evox> and now its saying its unable to lock the admin directory
<Jambon> nope, quite sure it's a kde problem
<MisterMom> oxez:  ive used a lot of diferent distros and if kde is what you like kubuntu is the way to go
<tristanmike> close synaptic
<tristanmike> or adept
<Jambon> GNome changes the resolution before it starts up
<Jambon> kde doesn't
<Jambon> gnome is in the right resolution
<Jambon> kde isn't
<oxez> Jambon: it's in KDE control center, you need to check "Apply the changes each time KDE starts", or something like this
<Jambon> ya
<Jambon> but i can't even change it
<Jambon> let alone set it to do that
<evox> Now its saying that its "Reading package lists... Done
<oxez> Control center -> Peripherals -> Screen (or display device, w/e)
<oxez> and you can change resolutions
<evox> Building Dependency  tree... Done
<Jambon> oxez: so tell me how
<evox> Then it says that the Package is missing or Obsoleted
<oxez> Jambon: I'm not on linux at this moment, I can't really tell you exactly
<oxez> Hm, will I be able to use the gstreamer engine on (k)ubuntu for amarok1.4beta2? I had to tweak a lil bit on gentoo to get gstreaker-0.10 to work
<Jambon> and sytem settings->monitor doesn't work
<Jambon> i can even enter administrative mode and TELL IT DIRECTLY what monitor i have
<Jambon> and it STILL won't all me to change resolutions
<Jambon> i have the OPTIONS, no the apply button is greyed out
<Jambon> it tells me "this configuration cannot be safetly tested"
<Jambon> which i think is a load of bs
<fatejudger> Jambon: that's pretty weird
<Jambon> tell me about it
<Jambon> i have a talent for these problems
<evox> same here
<fatejudger> Jambon: the strange thing about it is that it should affect all DEs
<fatejudger> Jambon: not just KDE
<Jambon> should
<Jambon> but doesn't
<oxez> hm, anyone know if gstreamer-0.10 is available at all in repos?
<fatejudger> oxez: in Dapper
<oxez> cool :o
<evox> If I installed Xine would this be easyer?
<Jambon> what also weird is that now i'm evidently in kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<oxez> I had to scratch my head multiple times to get it to work with amarok 1.4b2 on gentoo
<crxyem> what media player are you using now ??
<oxez> Hopefully it'll work flawlessy in the dapper drake :o
<evox> Im trying to get Amarok to work
<Jambon> but i guess it makes sense seeing as i put kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<fatejudger> oxez: I heard that amaroK works with gstreamer 0.10 now
<evox> But I cant get any codecs  either at all
<evox> or not to work
<fatejudger> oxez: I can't wait for Kaffeine to support it too
<oxez> fatejudger: yes it works, I'm running gstreamer-0.10 with amarok1.4b2
<oxez> (on gentoo), works pretty good
<crxyem> not sue what to say I followed that wiki and have no probs
<oxez> I had to completely uninstall 0.8, and then install ALL the necessary plugins (ugly, good, mad, ffmpeg, and so on..)
<evox> Ive tried to follow the wiki and it keeps telling me that that gstream0.8 codec is not available
<robotgeek> evox: are you using dapper?
<evox> breezy
<robotgeek> evox: okay, enable universe and multiverse first
<evox> I think I did that
<patrix> hey all
<evox> Ok
<evox> The top one says Multiverse at the end
<evox> and the bottom one doesnt
<evox> Just like in the Photo
<evox> on the enabling Repositories page
<Jambon> and x server crashed
<Jambon> yup
<Jambon> kde is definately messed
<Jambon> anyone got an idea
<fatejudger> Jambon: I have no idea, you did something pretty funky
<Jambon> i told you i JUST installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<Jambon> I did NOTHING to the system
<Jambon> the first thing i tried was to fix the resolution
<fatejudger> Jambon: you installed "kubuntu-desktop" ?
<robotgeek> evox: okay, cool. did you "sudo apt-get update"
<Jambon> fatejudger: ya
<evox> I will now
<fatejudger> Jambon: have you tried googling the error?
<evox> Will Clicking Fetch Updates in Adept work too?
<evox> Or now?
<evox> no*
<Jambon> can't find anything
<robotgeek> evox: i guess so
<evox> Ok
<evox> I switched over to the Konsole
<evox> and it said it updated ok
<evox> its now awating my comand
<robotgeek> evox: and you are looking for mp3 support, right?
<evox> yes
<evox> Exactly it
<fatejudger> evox: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Jambon> so unless anyone has any ideas
<Jambon> i'll just go back to gnome
<Jambon> way more stable
<fatejudger> Jambon: stable, hardly
<fatejudger> Jambon: your choice though
<evox> It says the package is missing or obsolete
<Jambon> compared to my experience with kde......windows me was more stable
<Jambon> but that's my experience
<robotgeek> evox: can you paste your sources.list to a pastebin
<Jambon> kde doesn't seem to like me
<Jambon> gnome plays ok
<robotgeek> Jambon: what version of kde are you running?
<evox> Paste whats in the console?
<Jambon> 3.5.1
<robotgeek> evox, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<robotgeek> Jambon: hmm, suprising.
<Jambon> and for some reason gnome is faster than kde
<Jambon> i thought it was the other way around
<fatejudger> Jambon: KDE IS faster
<Jambon> fatejudger: on my computer, everything is backwards
<fatejudger> Jambon: you probably just have a slow computer and have the fancy graphics enabled in KDE
<evox> What do you want me to put the name as?
<Jambon> no fancier than gnome it seems
<fatejudger> Jambon: if you downgrade the eye candy to Gnome's level, you'll get better performance
<Jambon> where do i change that?
<Jambon> oh
<Jambon> but first resolution
<Jambon> i can't stand a refresh rate of 60 hz
<Jambon> it, uh , hertz too much
<patrix> lol
<patrix> good one
<LeeJunFan> not really.
<LeeJunFan> :p
<frank23> evox: Jambon kde won't let you change the refresh rate?
<patrix> frank23: KDE will only allow as much change as the xorg.conf can allow
<Jambon> nope
<robotgeek> evox: you still here :)
<evox> Robot....What do you want he name as?
<Jambon> it will detect my monitor if i force it to in admin mode
<evox> yes lol
<fatejudger> evox: it doesn't matter
<fatejudger> evox: put anything
<evox> Ok
<patrix> Jambon: you need to fix your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (VertRefresh and HorizSync values) to match your monitor's values, and then you will be abl eto set it properly in KDE
<frank23> Jambon: make sure the horizfreq and verticalrate for your monitor in xorg.conf are high enough
<Jambon> patrix: they already are set
<Jambon> gnome works fine
<fatejudger> Jambon: what monitor are you using?
<Jambon> viewsonic a70
<evox> I put it as "evox Konsole"
<fatejudger> Jambon: CRT?
<evox> with no quotes
<fatejudger> Jambon: weird resolutions?
<patrix> gnome and KDE are both displaing inside X-Window, and it's X-Window which controls the refresh rate, not KDE or GNOME
<robotgeek> evox: can you give us a link?
<fatejudger> evox: you're supposed to paste the link
<Jambon> no it's 1280x1024 @60Hz
<fatejudger> patrix: that's what I told him
<fatejudger> patrix: he won't listen
<Jambon> even though my monitor settings tell me i have 640x480 and 800x600 as my choices
<patrix> fatejudger: heh. ain't ti annoying ;)
<fatejudger> patrix: I'm wondering whether he accidentally mistyped something in the xorg.conf when he edited it
<patrix> perhaps
<Jambon> fatejudger: i did once
<Jambon> crashed the whole thing
<fatejudger> Jambon: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Jambon> then i changed it
<Jambon> back
<evox> I added a little more of what it says at the bottome
<evox> it didnt copy it all
<exsanet> fhi
<robotgeek> evox: no, i meant contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<evox> ?
<fatejudger> Jambon: just pastebin it
<evox> Sorry
<evox> Ill recopy it
<evox> My bad
<Jambon> http://pastebin.com/603018
<evox> Ok check it now robot
<patrix> ok how do I instal the ubuntu gnome desktop on kubuntu? been a year or more since I tried gnome, curious how it is nowadays
<frank23> patrix: install  the ubuntu-desktop package
<Jambon> or search ubuntu in synaptic or adept
<patrix> well gollu, ubuntu-desktop it is :D
<patrix> thanks
<patrix> and it only removes libesd0
<patrix> heh
<robotgeek> evox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10277 use that
<Jambon> so anyone any ideas on my issue yet?
<evox> I did
<evox> I made a new one
<robotgeek> evox: i know, i made modifications to the sources.list in the aobve url , check it out
<patrix> Jambon:
<patrix>   HorizSync 30-68
<patrix>   VertRefresh 50-80
<patrix> these values seem pretty low
<frank23> Jambon: with those monitor settings, I think your max refresh rate for 1280x1024 is 66Hz
<patrix> seems like they'l lgive you 60hz alright, and nothing more
<evox> Just copy and paste?
<robotgeek> evox: yes
<evox> sweet
<Jambon> what i want is 1152x864
<Jambon> at 75hz
<Jambon> gnome does it
<Jambon> kde cant change any settings
<evox> Then once that is all done
<evox> Just retry that command again?
<frank23> Jambon: yeah that should be possible with your settings. maybe kde is being cautious. you *could* increase HorizSync 30-68 to something higher. If you go too high though you could kill your monitor
<Jambon> it tells me "this setting cannot be tested safetly"
<Jambon> and i push continue
<Jambon> and it still doesn't do a thing
<robotgeek> evox: once you have that in your sources.list, yes
<frank23> Jambon: I'm pretty sure increasing HorizSync would make it mork
<Jambon> how would i do that?
<evox> Damn it its saying that Im not allowed to edit this file
<frank23> Jambon: change it to HorizSync 30-75
<evox> ahhhhh this is frustrating me
<evox> its saying im not allowed to modify this file
<robotgeek> evox: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<frank23> evox: you need superuser rights to edit it
<evox> Now to think of it.......This is actually kinda funny
<fatejudger> frank23: I'm surprised the xorg people haven't been working on getting some resolution autodetection going
<evox> becuase I have Xebian installed on my xbox no prob
<fatejudger> I wonder how hard it would be to autodetect all of the possible resolutions for a monitor
<frank23> fatejudger: they have to some extent. some monitors are autodetected I think
<fatejudger> frank23: strange one's aren't
<fatejudger> frank23: most LCDs aren't
<robotgeek> fatejudger: kubuntu people have been working on it, dapper should have something shiny
<fatejudger> robotgeek: I use Dapper
<fatejudger> robotgeek: it detects the monitor right before mine, the Dell 20.1"
<fatejudger> robotgeek: but I use the 24", which isn't autodetected
<frank23> fatejudger: LCd's are probably the most important to get right.
<robotgeek> fatejudger: hmm, file a bug :)
<robotgeek> and fast, it might get fixed
<fatejudger> robotgeek: I'm pretty experienced in Linux so it isn't much of a bother to me to edit the xorg.conf file
<evox> Well its taking longer to update if that means anything..
<robotgeek> fatejudger: think of new users :)
<fatejudger> robotgeek: do you really think that's a bug and not a wishlist item?
* patrix installs gnome.. here goes nothing..!
<robotgeek> fatejudger: it is supposed to detect it, ain't it?
<Teknoenie> k3b won't install for me
<fatejudger> patrix: traitor!
<patrix> haha
<fatejudger> lol
<Jambon> screw this
<Teknoenie> patrix: how dare you!
<patrix> I'll still have KDE I promise!
<frank23> Jambon: it didn't work?
<Jambon> I'm going back to gnome
* Teknoenie votes circle beating the traitor
<fatejudger> Jambon: good luck
<Jambon> I'm just too tired to go messinga around with kde
<Jambon> if it doesn't want to work with me
<Jambon> that's it's problem
<Jambon> gnome is easier for me
<patrix> hmpf
<patrix> wtf
<Teknoenie> KDE only likes people who like it back :)
<patrix> gnome doens't like me ;)
<Jambon> i gave it a chance
<Jambon> i've given it severl
<Jambon> i wanted to like it
<Jambon> it hates me
<frank23> Jambon: programs don't hate people. people hate people
<Jambon> you'd be suprised
<evox> Ok........
<evox> it says its all done
* evox Goes to try song
<Jambon> i'm going to try it ONCE more
<Jambon> if changing that setting doesn't work
<Jambon> i'm outa here
<frank23> Jambon: did you chage my Horixfreq?
<patrix> oh well
<fatejudger> patrix: you WANT to switch?
<patrix> ?
<patrix> I'm insulted
<patrix> I've been with KDE since v 0.1 or something like that
<patrix> back when dragging something to the trash would crash the whole desktop
* robotgeek bows to patrix 
<fatejudger> patrix: wow
<fatejudger> patrix: I wouldn't touch KDE until 3.0
<fatejudger> patrix: I just didn't feel it was ready
<patrix> I was there when Miguel de Icaza flamed the hole KDE population telling them they betray the whole OSS way by using QT, so he'll start gnome to stick it to us
<fatejudger> patrix: lol
<patrix> that's when I unsubscribed
<patrix> cause I wanted KDE info, not flamewars
<fatejudger> patrix: and now QT is GPLd
<patrix> QT is GPL and gnome is a mess
<patrix> but I'll still try it for kicks
<patrix> IO'm like that
<frank23> gnome only started then? I thought gnome was older than kde
<patrix> nope
<patrix> kde came first
<fatejudger> patrix: I love that quote from Linus Torvalds about Gnome
<patrix> what's the quote?
<fatejudger> patrix: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<Teknoenie> patrix: it basically said it was for people who weren't that smart :)
<patrix> oh yeah that quote fatejudger hehhee
<fatejudger> and then who was it that responded to it
<fatejudger> some guy said that KDE users "never saw a checkbox they didn't love"
<fatejudger> or something like that
<fatejudger> lol
* patrix starts an Xnest -query localhost :1  login into gnome...
<patrix> lol fatejudger
<frank23> Some guy said that gnome's minimalist design philosophy only started after the developers realised they couldn't catch up with kde
<Teknoenie> de Icaza
<frank23> I have no idea if that's true
<patrix> yeah it's true
<patrix> ever used GNOME 1.0 ?
<patrix> was a nightmare
<fatejudger> frank23: their DE is really far behind it terms ability to render certain effects
<fatejudger> frank23: and now that the Arthur paint system in QT 4 is out, it puts GTK to shame...
<Teknoenie> KDE says this to me http://developer.kde.org/~danimo/screenies/konq_acid2.png
<patrix> hehe
<frank23> fatejudger: what will that do? (Arthur)
<fatejudger> it's just a new system for rendering graphics
<fatejudger> but it's much more efficients
<fatejudger> *efficient
<fatejudger> and feature filled
<fatejudger> it has native transparency effects built in and whatnot
<patrix> whoa nautilus grew faster since 2 years ago when it'd take 20 seconds to load up a directory on the desktop
<fatejudger> just a next-gen painting system
<fatejudger> lol
<Teknoenie> QT4 is also better for embedded development
<fatejudger> I love Konq
<fatejudger> QT 4 uses less RAM too
<fatejudger> what was the estimate?
<fatejudger> 33% less?
<fatejudger> something like that
<Teknoenie> i'm holding out for Plasma and KDE4
<frank23> less RAM? it's not often that software uses less RAM with time!
<fatejudger> yeah, google it
<fatejudger> it's the QT toolkit itself
<Teknoenie> trolltech
<fatejudger> and since all of the effects are built right into the toolkit, the GPU power and RAM needs will be low
<patrix> nice
<frank23> If you want to write a closed source app with qt, you have to pay and if it's open source, qt is gpl right?
<fatejudger> frank23: yes
<frank23> fatejudger: are those new effects hardware accelerated?
<fatejudger> frank23: not sure
<frank23> ok
<fatejudger> frank23: I know that it won't be any more taxing on your system than what KDE 3.5 is
<Teknoenie> i believe there is a fallback mechanism if HW supported effects aren't available
<fatejudger> I know the support is very good
<fatejudger> since the system is native to the toolkit
<fatejudger> and not hacked up
<Jambon> i hate to say it
<Jambon> but not only did changing the sync rate not work
<Jambon> or the refresh to 75 from 68, but i messed up gdm
<Jambon> now i have to scroll around gdm to find the options
<Teknoenie> why not try DPMS or did that not work?
<Jambon> it's like 640x480 size with a 1280x1024 desktop space
<fatejudger> Jambon: lol
<fatejudger> Jambon: I told you that it wasn't a problem with KDE
<Teknoenie> that's an X config problem Jambon
<Teknoenie> or you've got the wrong screen size loaded
<Jambon> fatejudger: i'm in gnome
<Jambon> everything is fine
<Jambon> what does that say?
<Teknoenie> that K has been configured for a different screen size
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> Teknoenie: he doesn't listen
<Jambon> what about gdmn
<Jambon> I can't have it like that
<fatejudger> Teknoenie: I've already tried explaining that to him
<Jambon> how do i change it's resolution?
<Jambon> fatejudger: you've tried, but nothing works
<Jambon> i don't understand what the hell i'm supposed to do
<Jambon> i've done everything you said
<Teknoenie> what have you done so far?
<Jambon> change the xorg conf twice
<Jambon> both times crashed it
<Jambon> so it's back to where it was
<Teknoenie> paste your X config
<Jambon> i did
<Teknoenie> http://rafb.net/paste/
<Jambon> already
<Teknoenie> where to?
<Jambon> it's up there somewhere
<Jambon> pastebin
<Jambon> the link is up there somewhere in the commnets
<Jambon> someone who was here tell me
<Jambon> i really don't want to paste the whole damn thing again
<Jambon> and i don't know it
<Jambon> kde has put me through 2 restarts and xserver restarts
<patrix> http://pastebin.com/603018  <-- jambon's xorg.conf
<robotgeek> Jambon: patience :)
<Teknoenie> thanks
<Teknoenie> that DPMS option is wrong
<Teknoenie> in the Monitor def
<Teknoenie> and you don't need Horiz and Vert with DPMS as it probes
<Teknoenie> should just be Option "DPMS"
<Teknoenie> wth is with all the monitor modeline defs
<robotgeek> Jambon: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't work?
<Jambon> nope
<Jambon> not for kde at least
<Teknoenie> try opening a konsole and doing an xrandr
<Teknoenie> check the screen definition
<Teknoenie> choose the rez you want
<Jambon> before i do that
<Jambon> could someone tell why gdm resolution is messed up?
<Jambon> and how to change it
<Jambon> that way i can actually sign in to kde
* patrix steps in as silently as possible, now using GNOME ;)
<Jambon> good for you patrix
* Teknoenie trips patrix
* patrix falls
* patrix blames GNOME for falling and hurting his nose
* Jambon helps him up
<Teknoenie> KDE would have stopped that from happening :D
<Jambon> gnome didn't do it
<robotgeek> no fighting ppl :)
<Jambon> a jealous kde did
<patrix> lol lol
<patrix> yeah probably
<Teknoenie> there's a checkbox for that
<patrix> so uhh uhhh... I can't install a new cursor theme in gnome? lol or do I need to do it manually
<robotgeek> Kmenu -> System Settings -> User Settings -> Trip Gnome Users
<Teknoenie> Jambon: how are you logging into gnome without GDM?
<Teknoenie> why not sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<patrix> btw, has anyone got the mplayer-mozilla plugin to work in konqueror?
<Jambon> Teknoenie: gdm works. it just currently acts like it takes up 2 destkops
<Jambon> i have to scroll over to find different things
<Teknoenie> yeah cuz it looks like your using xinerama
<Teknoenie> actually that's wrong.. virtual desktop
<slyphon> it's weird, on my laptop i get neep font sizes 8,9,10,11,12,... but on my desktop i only get 8,11,12,15
<slyphon> (neep is a bitmap font)
<slyphon> anyone ever had that problem?
<Jambon> weird
<slyphon> yeah, same /etc/font configuration and everything
* slyphon hates unix fonts
<patrix> huh I had to remove the totem mozilla firefox plugins cause it interfered with mplayer plugins. heh
<Teknoenie> Jambon: comment out the virtual 1600 1050 line
<Jambon> where?
<Teknoenie> in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jambon> i don't see anything with that
<lextul> http://dev.gentoo.org/~lewk/img/vim.gif
<Teknoenie> according to your paste it's line 131
<Jambon> i just looked at it
<Jambon> what section?
<Teknoenie> monitor "monitor1"
<Teknoenie> SubSection "Display"
<Teknoenie> depth 24
<Teknoenie> virtual 1600 1050
<Jambon> i see it in my paste
<Jambon> that section doesn't even exist in my current one though
<Teknoenie> you could just rm -rf .kde
<Teknoenie> in your home dir
<Teknoenie> that will reset most everything to defaults
<Teknoenie> mv your xorg.conf out of the way and dpkg-reconfigure
<Jambon> i just deleted .kde
<Jambon> lemme see if that works
<Jambon> well gdm is fixed
<Jambon> kde isn't
<Jambon> ideas?
<Jambon> algien?
<Jambon> nope?
<NeoChaosX> is there still no shutdown usplash for Kubuntu Dapper?
<NeoChaosX> i know today's updates fixed the KDE splash
<Jambon> someone?
<Jambon> res fix?
<robotgeek> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jambon> oh geez
<Jambon> I JUST DID THAT
<Jambon> fine
<Jambon> so unless someone has a bright idea
<Jambon> i'm staying in gnome
<Jambon> anyone?
<Teknoenie> fire up KDE again
<Teknoenie> open up a konsole
<Teknoenie> type xrandr
<Jambon> ok
<Jambon> hold on
<Teknoenie> select an appropriate screen
<Xemanth^> what KDE program configures keyboard shortcuts like ctrl + alt + esc goes to process monitor
<robotgeek> Xemanth^: SYstem Settings -> Regiional and Accesibility -> Shortcuts
<Xemanth^> oooh
<Xemanth^> thank you
<_j> where to but mplayer fonts lost in kunbuntu
<Jambon> ok
<Jambon> did that
<Teknoenie> and does the screen look better
<Jambon> nope
<Teknoenie> did you try xrandr -screen 0
<Teknoenie> or other listed screen?
<Jambon> it says it can't open it
<Jambon> i want 2
<Jambon> and it says ita can't
<Jambon> even sudo won't
<Jambon> now i'm convinced kde is the problem
<Teknoenie> sorry may be my syntax
<Jambon> no i corrected the syntax
<Teknoenie> try xrandr -display :0 -screen 2
<Jambon> it's -d
<Jambon> xrandr -d 2
<SlicerDicer-> why does kubuntu love to install lilo
<shoen> Im having probelsm with my APT.  It gives me a Cache error, and says to use updater or setup...did them both, neither helped
<fatejudger> what happened to it?!??!
* fatejudger *cries*
<fatejudger> what did you people do?
<fatejudger> Kubuntu is Vista-ized and uglified
<shoen> i didnt do ne thing to it
<fatejudger> this is an outrage
<MrDez> vista-ized?
<fatejudger> YES!
<MrDez> using dapper?
<fatejudger> that's right
<fatejudger> I upgraded from Flight 4 to Flight 5
<MrDez> well then i wont be moving to dapper this weekend. ;)
<robotgeek> fatejudger: screenie?
<fatejudger> and everything is solid blue
* patrix is back... in KDE!
<MrDez> anyone know how to turn the File/Edit/Etc menu back on in Kopete? I accidentally hid it
* Teknoenie opens the door without tripping patrix
<robotgeek> fatejudger: would a dist-upgrade get me to the flight5?
<fatejudger> robotgeek: you'd have to put in the new repos
<patrix> haha Teknoenie
<Teknoenie> if you have it for dapper yes
<fatejudger> robotgeek: do you already have flight 4?
<Jambon> Teknoenie: any idea what i should do now?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: yeah, been using dapper since flight 3
<fatejudger> robotgeek: then dist-upgrade
<fatejudger> robotgeek: you will witness the horrors
<Teknoenie> Jambon: i'll be honest.. you've got me ATM
<fatejudger> http://img96.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot16cj.png
<fatejudger> here!
<robotgeek> fatejudger: i think i already did, but my system is already customized and stuff
<Jambon> great......
<robotgeek> fatejudger: i think mine is way different :)
<fatejudger> what did they do?
<fatejudger> what happened?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: i believe it is using crystal or something by default
<fatejudger> why the Vista window decorations?
<shoen> where is a good place to get linux help?
<shoen> thehelp channel is a ghost town
<robotgeek> shoen: here?
<patrix> yeah
<shoen> I cant open my APT
<patrix> except.. time for me to sleep. gnight all
<shoen> i dono what to do
<Teknoenie> shoen: umm.. kubuntu is based on Debian GNU/Linux :)
<fatejudger> well is somebody going to say anything?
<robotgeek> shoen: can you pastebin the exact error
<robotgeek> fatejudger: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10248
<fatejudger> will no one answer for these crimes?
<Teknoenie> fatejudger: anything
<shoen> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<robotgeek> fatejudger: change your theme
<catalin> hello
<robotgeek> fatejudger: it's not a big deal, you know :)
<shoen> i ran apt-setup, and apt-get update
<catalin> e careva roman pe aici??
<fatejudger> robotgeek: not a big deal?
<fatejudger> robotgeek: the default Kubuntu WAS my style
<fatejudger> robotgeek: it was beautiful
<fatejudger> robotgeek: and now it as all been taken away
<robotgeek> fatejudger: hmm, go back to that then
<fatejudger> robotgeek: I can't
<fatejudger> robotgeek: they removed it
<robotgeek> fatejudger: plastik? it is still there, or you can install it
<catalin> kubuntu is beautiful:P
<shoen> robotgeek: ne ideas?
<fatejudger> robotgeek: the color scheme
<fatejudger> robotgeek: gone
<fatejudger> robotgeek: poof
<robotgeek> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<catalin> e careva roman??
<fatejudger> yes, I know that
<robotgeek> especially if you are hilighting
<fatejudger> I'm just so damn pissed off
* shoen Crys....no body helps
<drobel> shoen: have you started with checking permissions and space?
<robotgeek> shoen: maybe ask in #ubuntu too.
<shoen> i dono how to do that
<shoen> im new to linux,...i dual boot and i try to learn in my spare time
<shoen> till then i use windows till i know how to use linux
<catalin> enybody he:Pre
<catalin> here
<catalin> :P
<shoen> Drobel: how do i check permissions and space??
<drobel> shoen: I should keep my mouth shut (eh so to speak), I know NOTHING of debian-based distros
<catalin> wat is kynaptic??
<drobel> :/
<drobel> I came to ask here myself ;)
<drobel> eh space is just "du -h"
<drobel> df -h
<drobel> sorry
<drobel> eh
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<shoen> 27g?
<drobel> permissions for the apt database .. I have no idea where it is
<shoen> drobel: 27g
<drobel> looks good.. on the "right" partition?
<shoen> yea
<drobel> k
<drobel> welll... the permissions.. I am on an rpm-based distro myself...
<shoen> i was trying to install wine,  through Adept...then i started getting errors
<shoen> like now i cant even open it...
<shoen> it wont even ask for passwords sometimes
<robotgeek> shoen: hmm, let's see
<robotgeek> shoen: "sudo apt-get clean"
<shoen> still get the rror
<robotgeek> shoen: "/join #ubuntu"
<shoen> ive asked in there....some dood was speaking diffeent language...couldnt understand him
<shoen> ive gone to so many different irc servers
<robotgeek> shoen: different language?
<shoen>  -  ???
<shoen> dono wtf that means
<Teknoenie> russian
<frank23> shoen: that "dude" was a bot telling someone about another channel
<shoen> oh hahahahaha
<drobel> robotgeek: quick question, does the install.iso have an network (ftp) install option?
<catalin> whuo inside whow i enter to the undernet
<catalin> ??
<catalin> plz
<shoen> im in Undernets #linuxhelp lol
<robotgeek> catalin: where client are you using?
<shoen> Kubuntu
<catalin> somebody pls answer me
<catalin> :(
<robotgeek> drobel: meaning like a debian network install?
<catalin> ????:(???
<drobel> yea, I suppose (hasn't installed debian the last 5 years...)...
<robotgeek> drobel: what are you looking for exactly? describe it
<catalin> off!!!
<catalin> e careva roman pe aici??
* Teknoenie pokes Jambon
<Jambon> nope
<Jambon> nothing
<Teknoenie> you're such a ham
<Teknoenie> Jambon = French for ham
<drobel> robotgeek: ok, my cd on my laptop is VERY shaky... if i push it very gently in the "right" way, I can boot on it, install... no way.. so I am looking for a network install .
<frank23> catalin: what language do you speak?
<Jambon> Teknoenie: that more literal than you might think
<catalin> france end romain
<Jambon> that's my last name
<catalin> :(
<Jambon> Ham
<catalin> end ruose
<robotgeek> drobel: okay, i see. maybe this might be useful
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/FromUSBStick
<frank23> catalin: tu parles francais?
<robotgeek> drobel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation describes different installations methods
<Teknoenie> Jambon i'm at a bit of a loss here
<Teknoenie> check the KDE System settings Display Applet
<Teknoenie> maybe there's something there
<Teknoenie> be sure and enter administrator mode
<Jambon> where's that?
<Jambon> oh
<Jambon> in system settings
<Jambon> tried that
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> [fglrx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jambon> doesn't change
<Jambon> tells me not safe to test that mode
<drobel> robotgeek: ofcourse, my damned laptop (inspiron 8200) cant be booted from an usb...
<drobel> robotgeek: good idea though!!
<Teknoenie> drobel: if you use grub you can
<Teknoenie> but of course you need grub installed first
<robotgeek> drobel: there are more methods there on that page, take a look :)
<Teknoenie> Jambon: you know what.. just put the mode in there
<Teknoenie> screw what KDE says :/
<Teknoenie> :-/
<Jambon> i can't
<Teknoenie> in the xorg.conf
<Jambon> so how?
<drobel> robotgeek: only usb/flash as far as I can see...
<Teknoenie> Modes      "1600x1200" "800x600" "640x480"
<Teknoenie> add your mode
<drobel> Teknoenie: I could always install grub from my existing Mandriva part.
<drobel> Teknoenie: but I would have to go out and get me an usb-pendrive thingie....
<Jambon> no it's there
<Jambon> i can select my settings
<Jambon> i just can't apply them
<Jambon> fun huh?
<Teknoenie> give me your IP login and password and i'll make that damn thing work ;)
<Teknoenie> where's my hammer?
* Teknoenie digs through the toolbox
<drobel> robotgeek: so, the install iso for kubunto does NOT contain an network install option?
<Teknoenie> no
<robotgeek> nope
<drobel> arrggghh... I would need a "special" iso image then...
<Teknoenie> why would you wanna use one of those new-fandagled-networking-thingies anyways
<Teknoenie> we don't support that
<robotgeek> Teknoenie: been in debian since ages
<drobel> lol
<Teknoenie> yeah i know.. i was joking
<Jambon> Teknoenie: ya......
<robotgeek> Teknoenie: you already have linux installed there?
<Jambon> uh i click apply and it does nothing.....
<Teknoenie> yeah
<frank23> drobel: you could install debian stable and dist-upgrade to breezy maybe
<robotgeek> Teknoenie: do you ahve a partition on it
<Teknoenie> yeah
<robotgeek> you can install it directly from the iso, i think
<Teknoenie> i have multiple partitions
<Teknoenie> 650GB worth
<Teknoenie> on one
<Teknoenie> and 1.5TB on another
<Teknoenie> and 15TB on another
<robotgeek> Teknoenie: moment
<Teknoenie> umm.. no you can't install from ISO
<Teknoenie> you can't do a network install
<drobel> frank23: yeah?? So.... pardon my ignorance, but is breezy the same as kubuntu?? ne?
<Teknoenie> breezy is the nick name for the version
<me2win> after a dist-upgrade do i just restart?
<Teknoenie> breezy is 5.10 and dapper is 6.05
<frank23> drobel: breezy is the ubuntu version, ubuntu and kubuntu are different collections of packages that come from the same source
<Teknoenie> me2win: yes
<robotgeek> drobel: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/install/i386/ch04s03.html may be useful
<me2win> Teknoenie, ty
<drobel> robotgeek: Thanks, I looked at it...
<drobel> wow, my opera crashed...
<Jambon> i can imagine the orchestra didn't enjoy that
<Jambon> or the singers for that matter
<drobel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallationFromLinuxHardDisk
<drobel> THATS my solution!!
<drobel> crap
<drobel> That pace "does not exist yet"
<borelia> why is there a /dev and a /.dev directory ? they have same size
<drobel> borelia: ls -l ?(link)
<Jambon> ok Teknoenie should i just give up?
<Teknoenie> i'm honestly at a loss
<_mindspin> Jambon whats your goal?
<Jambon> change my resolution
<borelia> a link for what use ?
<_mindspin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-org or so...
<Teknoenie> one may be a memory copy of the dev
<_mindspin> x-org is not the correct name ;-)
<Teknoenie> it truely is odd that it's only in KDE
<robotgeek> test, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jambon> that doesn't work
<Teknoenie> is GNOME using that res?
<_mindspin> that#s abit inconcrete
<drobel> borelia: No, I just meant that maybe one the directory was a softlink to the other one...(doesnt make sense though)...
<Jambon> Teknoenie: nope
<Jambon> it's doing well at 1152x854
<drobel> borelia: s/one the directory/one of the directory/
<Teknoenie> there's prolly a setting missed somewhere
<Teknoenie> i just wish i knew
<Teknoenie> sorry dude
<Jambon> damn
<Jambon> can i just kill the 1280 mode?
<Teknoenie> well the 1152x854 should be the first entry
<Teknoenie> that would be the default rez
<Jambon> i'll try that
<Teknoenie> anything after is available via CTRL +/-
<Jambon> really?
<Jambon> that doesn't work for me?
<Jambon> hold on
<Jambon> lemme try that
<drobel> robotgeek: I think I will install grub, put the iso contents on the HDD (loopback mount...cp -R) and then just point grub at it... SHOULD work....
<robotgeek> drobel: back up your data :)
<robotgeek> and go for it!
<Tek_Sleeping> night all
<drobel> robotgeek: yep... will do... thanks and C yal later :)
<Jambon> well sorry all
<Jambon> i'll stick with gnome
<Jambon> kde really doesn't like me
<fatejudger> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<fatejudger> !qtincludes
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fatejudger
<fatejudger> !kdeincludes
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fatejudger
<Jambon> I FIXED IT!!
<Jambon> well kinda
<Jambon> i just removed the possibilities for xorg to actually get any higher res
<Jambon> so know
<Jambon> how do i install themes
<Jambon> it looks harder than gnome
<ubijtsa2> hohum.. appears flight5 kubuntu made an appearance overnight
<ubijtsa2> time to fire up torrent then
<Chodder> Just update to it
<Chodder> The repos havent changed
<Chodder> I've actually been on flight 5 for a few days
<raphink> hi Hobbsee_
<Hobbsee> hey
<Hobbsee> raphink: well done!
<raphink> thanks :)
<ubijtsa2> Chodder: kubuntu flight5 wasn't available last night.. I use the ISO for local netinstalls, so the updated ISO is useful to lower the network load off-site
<raphink> Riddell made kubuntu df5 yesterday
<Chodder> Well after i installed kubuntu I used the ubuntu repos
<raphink> it's not yet on the mirrors but it's on cdimage already
<Chodder> And have had everything uncommented
<ubijtsa2> my desktop is a flight3 install.. done updates of the repos since then
<raphink> this makes no sense guys
<raphink> flightN are snapshots of dapper developpement
<raphink> you might have installed df3 or df4 or whatever
<raphink> but if you've upgraded it doesn't matter which one you've installed, you're using the latest packages in dapper
<Jambon> is there an easier way to instal lthemes fo kubuntu?
<raphink> Jambon: what themes?
<ubijtsa2> raphink: yes.. when doing new installs, the later the flight iso, the less to pull off the network - yes?
<raphink> and easier than what?
<Jambon> compiling them
<raphink> ubijtsa2: theorically, yes
<Jambon> i liked gnomes drag and drop
<raphink> ubijtsa2: in reality, the main packages get updated quite a lot lately, so even with DF5 you're pretty sure you can upgrade quite a lot
<Jambon> and i highly doubt the repo is that up to date with all the themes for kde
<raphink> Jambon: you can check if the them you want is available in the repository first
<raphink> Jambon: _that_ up-to-date? Now having all kde themes is no our goal ;)
<Jambon> i know that
<Jambon> i wasn't bashing that
<ubijtsa2> raphink: true.. now, the difference between f2 and f4 is probably very little in the respect of how much gets updated over the network after install..
<Jambon> i was just wondering if i had to command line install every bloody theme i want
<raphink> ubijtsa2: probably
<raphink> Jambon: if you can't find it on apt-get, then I guess
<ubijtsa2> but also, problems with installer etc has been fixed in f5, and should require less 'tweaking' in preeseed and postinst scripts to complete
<raphink> Jambon: if you think it's a theme worth having, you can package it, too
<raphink> for dapper+1
<raphink> so everyone can have it easily
<Jambon> that makes no sense. how can gnome just be drag and drop?
<ubijtsa2> Jambon: because gnome themes are non-intelligent
<ubijtsa2> Jambon: kde themes are shared libraries
<raphink> Jambon: in kde, you can install themes from kcontrol/systemsettings, too
<raphink> unless the themes have to be compiled
<Jambon> how?
<raphink> which is the case for intelligent themes
<raphink> with animated stuff and all
<Jambon> i don't see an option for that
<raphink> that (iirc) gnome doesn't have
<raphink> Jambon: kcontrol -> look&feel -> themes
<Jambon> i must be missing something
<Jambon> i kant find kcontrol
<Hobbsee> Jambon: alt+f2
<Jambon> got it
<raphink> otherwise you can use systemsettings
<KaoticEvil> hey all.. quick question
<KaoticEvil> i just purchased a CDRW drive to toss into my kubuntu box.. will i have to change anything to use the burner?
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: shoot
<KaoticEvil> i remember on a previous distro install, i had to ass some kernel parameters to get the burner functions working
<tijn> KaoticEvil: dont think so, just plug it in
<KaoticEvil> s/ass/add
<tijn> and burn
<KaoticEvil> sweet
<tijn> in most cases ;)
<KaoticEvil> ive already played about a lil bit with k3b.. seems pretty intuitive.. very nero-ish ;)
<tijn> nero is also available for linux :)
<tijn> looks like a bucket of shit, and you have to pay though
<KaoticEvil> is it? awesome...
<KaoticEvil> doh.. forget that.. k3b is free :P
<KaoticEvil> ok then.. one more question...
<raphink> nero? what for?
<raphink> nero is not as good as k3b, it's gtk and it's not free
<tijn> raphink: to pay ;)
<raphink> there's really no point in using it
<KaoticEvil> i know how to reconfigure my X to use a different video driver (i got a new video card too)
<tijn> nero is gtk1 :S
<raphink> yes
<KaoticEvil> ewww gtk1? O.o
<Kamping_Kaiser> tijn: gtk1? :s EW
<tijn> jep
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats seriously not going down well
<tijn> nope
<KaoticEvil> but ive already changed video cards once in this box, and i notice when i boot up, i see an error regarding agpgart...
<raphink> s/gtk1/gtk+/
<raphink> but that's not gtk2 anyway
<KaoticEvil> can i change the card that agpgart looks for? and if so, how?
<raphink> and far from being what any kde user would choose, having k3b on the other hand
<KaoticEvil> raphink: ive got KDE, Gnome and xfce all installed :)
<raphink> good for you
<raphink> you're crowding your / :)
<KaoticEvil> i like having my options available to me..
<KaoticEvil> and not only that, some of my friends think that because i run linux, im automatically a guru...
<raphink> now you've got the ones that take the most space, you can add fluxbox/blackbox, enlightenment, etc.
<raphink> won't add much :)
<raphink> KaoticEvil: hahaha
<raphink> doh, my mom runs linux hence she's got to be a guru
<raphink> lol
<KaoticEvil> and some of them use gnome... a couple use xfce. things are a lil different, so i just tell em to hold on a second, and switch my gui :)
<KaoticEvil> anyway... any ideas on my other question?
<raphink> KaoticEvil: well then run linux aswell then... so they must be gurus too, no?
<raphink>  ;)
<KaoticEvil> raphink: well, with most of them... ive forgotten more about computers than they'll ever know...
<raphink> nope
<raphink> hmmpf
<raphink> apt-get install humility
<KaoticEvil> and ive been running it for several months now, they're only now installing
<KaoticEvil> raphink: im not trying to boast... but ive been working on computers for over 16 years...
<KaoticEvil> im the one they all come to qith questions...
<KaoticEvil> with*
<raphink> ok
<raphink> that's good :)
<raphink> so we're happy to have you here
<KaoticEvil> i *do* know my stuff when it comes to computers :)
<raphink> so you can answer questions
<morrow> hmmm this kat keeps segfaulting. :/
<KaoticEvil> i do answer questions when i can.. and try to help whenever possible
<raphink> that's good KaoticEvil
<KaoticEvil> with kubunutu and linux in general however, i am still very much a newb :)
<raphink> ah
<raphink> KaoticEvil: we all began somewhere
<KaoticEvil> i can get around, and do most things... but when it comes to changing hardware and things like that, as far as configuring the system to actually USE the hardware... im usually at a loss
<KaoticEvil> raphink: indeed, thats why i like helping
<KaoticEvil> it also furthers my own knowledge... something ive always liked doing
<raphink> :)
<raphink> so what is your speciality?
<KaoticEvil> jack of all trades, really...
<KaoticEvil> system building, troubleshooting, install help, repairs, networking...
<raphink> on what OS?
<KaoticEvil> windows :P
<raphink> ok
<raphink> what windows?
<KaoticEvil> i started on DOS3.3
<_mindspin> hehe networking and windows always guarantees fun
<KaoticEvil> all of them.. 3.x up to XP
<raphink> hmm XP is not the latest
<raphink> ;)
<KaoticEvil> _mindspin: actually, i find it easier to network windows than linux :P
<KaoticEvil> no, its not.. 2003 is
<_mindspin> haha
<KaoticEvil> ive used it somewhat, but not extensively enough to say that i know it
<raphink> KaoticEvil: so you're kind of specialized in basic installation of desktop machines?
<_mindspin> windows networking is off-topic, so keep it as is
<KaoticEvil> _mindspin: it took me 3 days to get my wireless networking going under breezy... less than 10 minutes on 2K/XP ;)
<raphink> or do you also master advanced features on windows like setting bind / ldap / ad / gpo
<raphink> ?
<_mindspin> wireles and networking are a different pair of shoes
<raphink> yes
<KaoticEvil> raphink: no, ive not used AD
<KaoticEvil> never had the opportunity
<Hobbsee> KaoticEvil: well, you can always sort out my XP wireless stuff if you want...
<raphink> Hobbsee: you have XP ?????????
<KaoticEvil> Hobbsee: be glad to...
* raphink is shocked
<Hobbsee> raphink: sure, i have >2 OS's on this laptop at any one time
<raphink> :s
<_mindspin> funnyest experience I had was trying to map a share on samba server for a brand new xp installation
<raphink> well but XP ... ;)
<_mindspin> xp found the server at least when i did a net use x: //server/sharename
<_mindspin> on cmd
<KaoticEvil> _mindspin: join #kubunutu-offtopic ;)
<_mindspin> I#m still teher
<_mindspin> there
<smtkee002> Hi, was just wondering if the kubuntu dvd comes with extra software, compared with the cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> all of main i beleive
<smtkee002> is that more than the cd?
<KaoticEvil> smtkee002: yup
<smtkee002> thanks
<catalin> e careva roman??
<catalin> pe ici??
<ubijtsa2> anyone else noticed the Public File Server applet fails to load since a day or two?
<raphink> ubijtsa2: i can confirm that
<ubijtsa2> or get the "An error occurred while loading zeroconf:/: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_zeroconf'." errer?
<raphink> did you report that bug?
<ubijtsa2> raphink: no, have not reported it yet..
<raphink> ok
<raphink> same for zeroconf:/ i can confirm it
<raphink> when you report the bug, give me the numbers
<ubijtsa2> I went through trying to remove configs in case they were a problem (have been in the past)
<ubijtsa2> raphink: will take me a few minutes
<raphink> ubijtsa2: when would you say this began to bug ?
<ubijtsa2> uhm, tuesday morning was when I saw it first time
<raphink> k
<raphink> and when did you see it work last time?
<ubijtsa2> friday last week
<raphink> ok
<raphink> doesn't seem like kdenetwork or avahi have been updated since 10 days
<raphink> so it must be something else
<ubijtsa2> yeah
<ubijtsa2> raphink: bug #35007
<KaoticEvil> hey, here's an odd question...
<KaoticEvil> if i leave my computer on all day (which i always do) and dont leave my music running, my network dies.
<KaoticEvil> if i leave the music running, my network is fine
<marius_> so how is WPA support in kubuntu / dapper.. will it work ?
<visik7> use wpa_supplicant
<visik7> it works
<visik7> btw depend on the hardware
<marius_> apt-get install wpa_supplicant ?
<visik7> wpasupplicant
<marius_> ok i'll give it a try... any docs i need to read ?
<visik7> marius_: the example conf
<trumee> guys, I am planning to install kubuntu on a machine which does not have internet. Is it possible to download the repository, burn to dvd and install using it?
<trumee> what repository should i download from?
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: download from your local mirror
<Kamping_Kaiser> and use debmirror to make your mirrors
<Kamping_Kaiser> just a warning that an incomplete mirror - one arch, binary only -  is 12 gig
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:so i can pull the whole repository and burn to a dvd? is it the same repository as the debian repository (sorry i am newbie here)?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3 for main, 7 for universe,, 1 gig for multiverse and restricted
<ubijtsa2> bit much even for a DVDR DL
<Kamping_Kaiser> same repo structure, yes
<ubijtsa2> be better when BluRay is available
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can make main 1 cd, and try splitting universe over 2, but i havent tried
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:thanks, where can i get a  mirror list from?
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: where are you?
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:UK
<Kamping_Kaiser> just use CC.archive.ubuntu.com, where CC is your country code
<Kamping_Kaiser> so use GB.archive.
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. lowercase letters, btw
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: want me to find my mirror build script?
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:that will be great. what  is the difference between main and universe?
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: main is officaly supported, but universe has more packages
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:i currently use gentoo (if that helps)
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:i was interested in setting up kde3.5.1, i guess it is in universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: I'll brb. 5 min
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: i don't know if debmirror runs on gentoo
<me2win> Kamping_Kaiser, hey
<weedar> trumee, if you read the news on kubuntu.org you'll fnd the sources needed to get kde3.5.1
<Kamping_Kaiser> me2win: hi mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/603222
<me2win> Kamping_Kaiser, got XGL working?
<Kamping_Kaiser> me2win: under Kubuntu? havent tried. my laptop (with Kubuntu on it) has an ati card, and the ati cards have a bug in the driver that makes it more effort then it's worth
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might try on my desktop later *if i have time*
<me2win> Kamping_Kaiser, ah
<me2win> Kamping_Kaiser, think the bug has been fixed since the latest flight release?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent got any updated drivers
<me2win> ah
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's a bug in ati's driver, not Ubuntu's xgl
<me2win> ohhh, i see, i misunderstood you the first time for some reason heh
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:what does this script do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: by default?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should replace any relevent bits for what you need
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:is this script for downloading repository?
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: yes
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:can i use this script to download repository on my gentoo box?
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: if you can get debmirror for gentoo yes
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:sorry, i am a bit lost. what you are saying is that i should download the repo using this script and then burn to a dvd. whay can i use wget to download the whole repo?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can if you realy want
<Kamping_Kaiser> but have fun....
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:uh ok. we dont seem to have debmirror on my gentoo box here. i guess wget is the only way to go, unless i setup an ubuntu on a machine connectd to the network
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i can say wgetting will not be fun, but do you have a spare box?
<Hobbsee> raphink: hey...when they say a CC meeting, with voting - is that all members, or just the people who accept/reject other members?
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:unfortunately no, i dont have a spare box
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:but i will check the gentoo forums about this
<Kamping_Kaiser> trumee: good idea. gl with it. let me know if you find a not-debmirror solution!
<trumee> Kamping_Kaiser:cheers
<dermitrius> what is happening with kdelibs,  "libkdnssd.s0.1 undefined symbol: avahi_client_new"
<raphink> Hobbsee: dependson the context I guess
<Hobbsee> raphink: dapper delay, this is in reference to
<raphink> ok well I don't know
<Kamping_Kaiser> dermitrius: any more info?
<raphink> ping pitti
<dermitrius> no sorry both krsader and ksysguard crash with this error
<dermitrius> although krusader atleast gets to a gui before this occurs
<dermitrius> posted console output on pastebin
<Kamping_Kaiser> dermitrius: are you running Breezy/dapper/a mix?
<Hobbsee> raphink: ok, i'll have to see if i'll even be in the meetings for votes
<raphink> ok
<Hobbsee> if they're at 4am or similar, then i wont be
<raphink> obviously
<dermitrius> dapper
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> dermitrius: what's your paste number?
<dermitrius> 602574
<aurka> hi, does anybody have the same problem: the "Windows menu" in konqueror has disappeared in my 3.5.1 but shortcuts still work... ??
<dermitrius> sry wrong one
<dermitrius> 603264
<dermitrius> i was looking at an old paste :)
* Kamping_Kaiser wishes ubotu did usefull things - like expand pastebin urls
<Kamping_Kaiser> i noticed it wasnt what i expected ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. it's blank for me :/
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: ping Cafuego, and ask for it...or write a plugin
<Hobbsee> ubugtu already takes bug # and translates it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: write a plugin o_0
<Hobbsee> yes, you, write a plugin
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know what ubugtu does/used to do... it's what it's designed for ;)
<slow-motion> hallo
* Kamping_Kaiser faints
<dermitrius> i didn't post anonymously if thats a help :)
* Kamping_Kaiser didnt see it
<dermitrius> so its still blank to you?
<Kamping_Kaiser> YEH
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry caps :S
<dermitrius> well i just loaded the paster in FF and its all there
<Kamping_Kaiser> using pastebin.com?
<dermitrius> aye http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/603264
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, Kubuntu. :$ i looked at p.c and ubuntu.p.c
<Kamping_Kaiser> to save me starting my Kubuntu chroot - what is krusader?
<ubijtsa2> hmm.. anyone else have two google search boxes in Konqueror ?
<dermitrius> file manager
<dermitrius> like mc (ie two pane file manager)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah right.
<Kamping_Kaiser> dermitrius: if you run `apt-get -f install` does it try and fix krusader? and if not, you should probably check malone for existing bugs
<dermitrius> i only jus recently didi an update/upgrade and it didn't list any part install regarding this issue
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. can you check malone pls? it's a universe package (so not part of ubuntu core)
<dermitrius> its a package right ? :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> krusader? yeh
<dermitrius> i was refering to malone
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, lol. it's the bug tracking system
<dermitrius> krusader might be universe but i don't think ksysguard is
<dermitrius> krusader Doesn't use Malone or Rosetta, any other bug trackers i can check?
<Hobbsee> dermitrius: bugs.kde.org?
<dermitrius> ok ty for your help i'll keep looking about, this has only appeared recently, i'm thinking an update broke something
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl with it it mate
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Flight 5 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 beta 2 out | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/q59ez | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1
<LeeJunFan> anyone having problems logging into yahoo with kopete?
<tijn> OT, how do i play an flv flash on a website?
<linxtvr> hi, what is the best way to backup kubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tijn: a what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> linxtvr: what sort of backup?
<tijn> flash file
<tijn> but an flv
<linxtvr> Kamping_Kaise: a full system backup that is easy to restore or to copy to a different machine
<Kamping_Kaiser> linxtvr: backups /home/ and /etc/. also do a `dpkg --get-selections > ~/myInstalledPackages` and your more then halfway there
<cycus_zwisus> is mandriva easier than kubuntu?
<kubuntu> cycus_zwisus: go use M$ Windoze
<Tm_T> cycus_zwisus: easier? how you measure it?
<cycus_zwisus> kubuntu, very funny :/
<cycus_zwisus> Tm_T, you are linux
<cycus_zwisus> linux expert, that's why i'm asking you :)
<Tm_T> what?
<Tm_T> ...ok, afaik they both have their advances
<cycus_zwisus> aren't you?
<Hobbsee> cycus_zwisus: i've never tried mandriva, but feel free to try both, and tell us what your experiences are
<Tm_T> but I'd say Kubuntu is better ;)
<cycus_zwisus> i've heard mandriva is more buggy, is that true?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: you develop on it, so are kinda biased...
<Tm_T> might be
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: can't be!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you know, I'm soo unbiased when I say "KDE <3" ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> of course
<Hobbsee> but then again, with gnome...even the version that i saw last night...
<kinga> hy
<kinga> vk hungary???
<cycus_zwisus> i'm hungry :)
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: did you hold bucket side of you or right there front?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cycus_zwisus: mandrake is probably easier, but Kubuntu would be a better choice
<kinga> :D
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Tm_T
<kinga_> hogy kell msik csatornt bellitani???
<Tm_T> !en
<ubotu> I heard en is Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<cycus_zwisus> hungarian is funny although i don't understand a word :P
<Tm_T> noooo
<kinga_> :DDD
<Tm_T> kinga_: use english here
<Tm_T> so we all are able to try to understand you ;)
<cycus_zwisus> but the funniest language in the world (or europe at least) is czech :D
<Tm_T> cycus_zwisus: niin, voi olla, jos et ole suomalaisia perkeleit toviin nhnty
<Tm_T> ;)
<cycus_zwisus> Tm_T, what language is this/
<cycus_zwisus> ?
<Tm_T> finnish
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Tm_T about en
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<Tm_T> with some typos
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<_mindspin> euskal is the strangest european language but let's  have this talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cycus_zwisus> finnish is a bit similar to hungarian afaik
<Tm_T> cycus_zwisus: distantly related
<kinga_> ??
<cycus_zwisus> Tm_T, wherea are you from?
<cycus_zwisus> where*
<Tm_T> cycus_zwisus: from Finland :)
<cycus_zwisus> not far away from me
<cycus_zwisus> 1000 km maybe :)
<cycus_zwisus> have you got in Finland some famous linux distribution?
<cycus_zwisus> or maybe: which one is the most popular?
<Melsen> Finux
<Melsen> www.finux.fi
<cycus_zwisus> Finux? original name :P
<Melsen> I was joking :P
<cycus_zwisus> Melsen, are you from Finland too?
<Melsen> Denmark :P
<cycus_zwisus> yes I know you were :)
<cycus_zwisus> Denmark, it close too
<Melsen> yeah
<cycus_zwisus> Bronholm is the closest point :)
<rodrigo> how do i get amarok 1.4 beta 2? on the website it says the kubuntu libs are still on 1.3.1
<rodrigo> unless i get the debian packages? o.o;
<cycus_zwisus> btw i think finux is a good name for a finnish linux distro  :)
<jjesse> i think there are some testing packages available, jpatrick made some, you can find him usually on #kubuntu-devel but they are for testing only
<rodrigo> thanks jjesse
<rodrigo> the current amarok keeps crashing on me so i guess anything else is an improvement
<_kinga_> #debrecen
<cycus_zwisus> rodrigo, add this to your sources.list deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta2 dapper main
<cycus_zwisus> and you'll have amarok 1.4 beta 2
<rodrigo> im on breezy tough
<cycus_zwisus> sorry :/
<cycus_zwisus> I've compiled beta 2 myself
<rodrigo> :p i'll try it when i finish upgrading some stuff
<cycus_zwisus> btw, i haven't got any problems with beta 2
<rodrigo> coom
<rodrigo> amarok 1.3 crashes like every 5 songs to me
<cycus_zwisus> rodrigo, mine didn't
<rodrigo> hmmm did you use gstreamer?
<cycus_zwisus> no, i used xine
<rodrigo> hmm maybe i'll try that
<slow-motion> bbl
<kinga> Asr0b?
<cycus_zwisus> and i still use xine in beta 2
<kinga> Spriechst deutsch?
<cycus_zwisus> kinga, nein
<ubijtsa2> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<kinga> danke ;)
<ubijtsa2> bitte
<ubijtsa2> or something to that effect :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> np works for me ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bitte is please IIRC
<Melsen> Gehunteheiten ver dunken die geheiftshaft tinss dafuhl?
<Melsen> That looks german to me...
<Melsen> Does it mean anything? I just made it up :) hehe
<Melsen> In other words.. my german is horrible
<Kamping_Kaiser> can we not make up German in the main channel? :)
<ubijtsa2> *groan* just read the "this dictionary says it is a duck, so it can't be a dragon" post on sounder...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i saw that
<cycus_zwisus> what's the point of releasing firefox 1.0.8?
<Melsen> ?
<ubijtsa2> he's never played zAngband or Moria I take it.. "Ethereal Drake" anyone? (that flamin' isn't a duck - that is for sure)
<kinga> Wo wohnst du Cycus?
<Acidic32> i updated to kde3.5
<Acidic32> when i use adept
<Acidic32> to install kde packages
<Acidic32> it keeps coming up will break
<Acidic32> what do i do? :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubijtsa2: i never knew a drake was a dragon before today ;)
<ubijtsa2> in swedish, "drake" is the word for "dragon"
<kinga> draco :P
<ubijtsa2> but I believe "drake" is used in english as well for dragon
<cycus_zwisus> in polish there is no such word as "drake" but there is a word "draka" which means "scandal" :)
<rodrigo> i read somewhere that drake meant duck ._.;;
<kinga> latin alias draco
<cycus_zwisus> what about man-drake?
<kinga> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> cycus_zwisus: "Dapper scandal" ... kinda fits....
<rodrigo> dapper driva?
<cycus_zwisus> dapper driva limited edition :)
<cycus_zwisus> dapper driva powerpack
<ubijtsa2> a 'drake' is a male duck, yes.. but words can have multiple meanings... :)
<zyth> meh?
<rodrigo> well
<rodrigo> i think it was meant to be duck then
<cycus_zwisus> i've heard dapper will be released 6 weeks later
<zyth> a drake is a male dragon in english
<rodrigo> cause the people running ubuntu obviously like gnome better than kde :p
<zyth> or a dragon at least.
<Kamping_Kaiser> can we move discusion about drakes to -offtopic? it's a bit lonely in there atm
<kinga> remote :P
<cycus_zwisus> rodrigo, so i must be weird cause i prefer kde :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> course your wierd :P
<rodrigo> so do i XD
<hogemann> well... count me as crazy too. KDE 3.5 is awesome
* Kamping_Kaiser puts hogemann in teh loony bin ;)
<cycus_zwisus> :D
<rodrigo> im still on kde 3.4.3 tough
<cycus_zwisus> rodrigo, why?
<rodrigo> cause i just installed the kubuntu cd like 2 days ago
<rodrigo> still havent had a chance to mess with it (ie: screw it up)
<Xemanth^> its easier to upgrade to 3.5 on start than when profile is edited totally etc
<rodrigo> im running a full upgrae right now on adept.... should be over in a few minutes
<rodrigo> then ill try amarok 1.4
<rodrigo> then kde 3.5 if i can find it :p
<cycus_zwisus> Xemanth^, i removed kde 3.4.3 completely before installing kde 3.5
<Xemanth^> ok :)
<rodrigo> how do you upgrade on start?
<cycus_zwisus> kwin crashed every 5 minutes and removing .kde folder didn't  help
<Xemanth^> hehe i upgraded today to the newest ati proprshiatsu drivers and font changed alot smaller :D
<Xemanth^> big improvement from ati to change driver version
<Acidic32> lalalalala :P
<Acidic32> lol
<Xemanth^> oh well i go to shower -Z
<Xemanth^> ->
<Acidic32> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<cycus_zwisus> may i try?
<cycus_zwisus> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<cycus_zwisus> amazing :D
<cycus_zwisus> !cycus_zwisus ;)
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cycus_zwisus
<cycus_zwisus> !bill_gates
<ubotu> cycus_zwisus: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rodrigo> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cycus_zwisus> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I heard ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<rodrigo> !warez
<ubotu> rodrigo: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rodrigo> :p
<cycus_zwisus> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<rodrigo> !windows
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rodrigo
<cycus_zwisus> hehe
<cycus_zwisus> !blue_screen
<rodrigo> !opengl
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cycus_zwisus
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rodrigo
<rodrigo> !directx
<ubotu> rodrigo: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rodrigo> bleh
<cycus_zwisus> !internet_explorer
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cycus_zwisus
<rodrigo> !firefox
<rodrigo> somebody said firefox was a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation. For firefox 1.5, look at !firefox1.5  To use your mouse theme in firefox, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78961
<rodrigo> hahah it pm'ed me
<cycus_zwisus> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<cycus_zwisus> nice thing, isn't it?
<kubuntu> cycus_zwisus: what's your problem????
<cycus_zwisus> kubuntu, i haven't got any, why?
<cycus_zwisus> i think djclue917 has some problem though :P
<Xemanth^> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, totally, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<cycus_zwisus> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cycus_zwisus> yeah, source-o-matic is great
<cycus_zwisus> !dupa
<ubotu> cycus_zwisus: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rodrigo> !KDE 3.5
<ubotu> kde 3.5 is, like, at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<cycus_zwisus> !rodrigo
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cycus_zwisus
<cycus_zwisus> :D
<rodrigo> so what happens if you try to install kde 3.5 on top of 3.4.3?
<cycus_zwisus> i had frequent kwin crashes  after doing so
<rodrigo> hmmm
<cycus_zwisus> i switched to text mode and removed old kde with --purge option
<meeple> hm why doesnt this work: apt-get install apache
<meeple> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> try apache2
<meeple> oh thank you
<Kamping_Kaiser> apache is in universe
<cycus_zwisus> wow! popup sound extension works with firefox 1.5.0.1
<cycus_zwisus> with 1.5 i had no sound, that's weird
<slow-motion> re
<cycus_zwisus> hello slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi cycus_zwisus
<ziza> question: can i compile the latest version of the kernel with suspend2 patches and run it with Kubuntu Breezy Badger?
<ziza> i'm not experienced with kernel stuff, so i'm just asking...
<cycus_zwisus> btw, with kernel 2.6.15.x i have no usplash and no sound, why?
<cycus_zwisus> nobody knows?
<gwenald> cycus_zwisus: know what?
<cycus_zwisus> gwenald, why with kernel 2.6.15.x i haven't got sound and usplash?
<cycus_zwisus> the lack of the latter is more annoying of course
<gwenald> is it true that gael duval (founder of mandrake/mandriva, recently... fired from mandriva) is going to become an employee of canonical?!
<cycus_zwisus> sorry, the former :)
<gwenald> cycus_zwisus: i think you have to recompile
<cycus_zwisus> a friend of mine had the same problem as well
<henryson> every time i reboot i have to add a default route. I don't like to do this, how do i force kubuntu to remember what i put in with the route command?
<gwenald> cycus_zwisus: and tell him to do the same
<gwenald> :)
<cycus_zwisus> recompile but what shold i do before recompiling, which option to turn on?
<_mindspin> henryson: try editing /etc/resolv.conf
<cycus_zwisus> gwenald, do you use kernel 2.6.15.x/
<gwenald> cycus_zwisus: no, sorry
<_mindspin> but I had the same problem this morning
<Blippe> it just have domain and nameservers...
<_mindspin> oops
<ziza> cycus_zwisus: which version of k/ubuntu are you running? i'd like to use the latest kernel too, because i absolutely need the hibernate function that comes with the suspend2 patch (which requires newer kernels)
<_mindspin> Blippe: mom
<cycus_zwisus> ziza, i'm using breezy
<Blippe> mom?
<_mindspin> "/etc/network/ifaces"
<_mindspin> is the right file
<_mindspin> add the default gw
<_mindspin> interfaces
<Blippe> :D
<_mindspin> sorry
<cycus_zwisus> ziza, i'm using kernel 2.6.14.2, with 2.6.15 i have no sound
<_mindspin> just add  gateway ipaddress below netmask
<Blippe> you know, i've been staring at the interfaces file for quite som time, and still didn't see that a gateway was missing, thanks!
<_mindspin> no prob ;-)
<_mindspin> and sudo of course
<meeple> does anyone know if there is a GUI config tool for apache that can be installed with apt-get?
<meeple> or do I have to go the old way with crappy tarballs :(
<ziza> cycus_zwisus: sorry, i can't help you with that, i'm starting to get acquainted with kernel compiling at the moment...
<_mindspin> apt-cache search comanche ?
<meeple> _mindspin: that doesnt do anything
<RossH> hmm has anyone else had problems with flight5 running live not showing up after book with geforce cards
<_mindspin> honestly spoken, I know that there was comanche as apache GUI years ago, I don#t know if its exists still and wether there are packages for it try a search in kynaptic
<_mindspin> or search the web
<Blippe> my livecd doesn't start at all
<_mindspin> I never needed a GUI for apache
<RossH> hmm
<RossH> ya once the livecd boots it just goes blank
<RossH> I've tried diff resolutions but all just come up blank
<_mindspin> dapper ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think webmin does apache
<RossH> yes sir
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<Blippe> isn't there a lot of complaining about the security of webmin?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt like webmin
<Blippe> is there anything about the talk or is it just... talk?
<Kamping_Kaiser> talk ?
<Blippe> the complaining...
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, yeh,it's justified afaik
<Blippe> ic
<djk_> how do i check if a system is still alright after several aborted bootups and bootcrashes (due to the hotplugsubsystem)?
<Random_Transit> hey, i have a bunch of window decorations that I installed...they work fine, but synaptic says their packages are broken, and won't let me install anything else 'till i remove them...
<Kamping_Kaiser> why are they broken?
<Random_Transit> dependancies apparently
<Random_Transit> but that doesn't make sense, because all their dependancies have been met
<Random_Transit> i checked each one
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you paste bin?
<Blippe> i need to set up internet connection sharing... how do i do that?
<Random_Transit> yeah...just a sec
<_mindspin> Blippe: why do you need a GUI for apache?
<Blippe> i don't need one, meeple did
<_mindspin> aargh
<_mindspin> just read your comments on webmin
<Blippe> ics is of course set up with iptables... stupid question...
<meeple> hm how do I install php support for my apache when I installed apache with apt-get?
<_mindspin> Blippe: what do you mean with "internet connection sharing" ?
<_mindspin> !lamp
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Random_Transit> Kamping_Kaiser...http://pastebin.com/603449
<meeple> cool thanks
<_mindspin> yw
<Kamping_Kaiser> Random_Transit: just looking
<Kamping_Kaiser> Random_Transit: you running Breezy or dapper?
<Kamping_Kaiser> they may be dapper themes?
<Blippe> _mindspin... i got two nics on one computer, on connected to a local machine and one to internet, i want to share that internetconnection with the local machine
<Random_Transit> breezy
<meeple> _mindspin: hm except the command: apt-get install php4 doesnt work
<meeple> no such packet
<_mindspin> sudo apt-get install
<meeple> yep
<meeple> same response
<Blippe> i got it on my machine
<meeple> could not find package it sayss
<_mindspin> which repos are you using
<Random_Transit> Kamping_Kaiser...how stable is dapper, currently, anyway?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Random_Transit: i have the depends for the first one -  i expect they are dapper themes
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. *reasonably*.
<Blippe> "php4 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)"
<Kamping_Kaiser> for example my OpenOffice just died today
<Rayman> quick question: how to change the font color of the Taskbar?
<Random_Transit> IOW...don't bother
<meeple> wait is it case sensitive?
<meeple> hm nope didnt work
<Rayman> inactive font is too gray and I can't read it against the background.
<admrl_school> Rayman do it in kcontrol
<meeple> _mindspin: what do you mean by wich repos Im using?
<_mindspin> Blippe so did you add default gw ip of local nic = external nic?
<Random_Transit> Kamping_Kaiser...is there any way I can just get apt to ignore these packages?
<admrl_school> meeple check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rayman> admrl_school: I'll have a closer look. I must have missed it.
<_mindspin> meeple: how does your /etc/apt/sources.list say?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Random_Transit: completely? i doubt it, but i don't know
<meeple> 20051012
<rodrigo> !firefox
<meeple> breezy badger
<meeple> it says
<meeple> sourcces.list
<meeple> se.archive.ubuntu.com
<Random_Transit> grrr...this is irritatinng
<Blippe> _mindspin default gateway on the computer without internet is of course the local comp with internet
<lolziac> who can point me to a good working how to for Xgl and compiz installation in kubuntu 5.10 :)???
<meeple> _mindspin: so what should my sources.list say then?
<_mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<_mindspin> paste the content in the above mentioned pastebin
<lolziac> why I cant find compiz with apt-get or synaptic
<lolziac> ???
<lolziac> does anybody has the same problem
<_mindspin> Blippe: and you get no connection ?
<_mindspin> and to get you right, we are speaking of a single computer with two Nics
<Kamping_Kaiser> lolziac: got universe? and dapper?
<meeple> aha there is only php5
<meeple> no php4 anymore
<Kamping_Kaiser> what?
<lolziac> Kamping_Kaiser: how can i check that ???
<lolziac> or should I upgrade myself ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> lolziac: if 'system -> about ubuntu' says 5.10 then it's brezy and stop nwo:0
<Kamping_Kaiser> *now
<lolziac> Kamping_Kaiser: i got only System -> About Gnome
<lolziac> ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, that
<lolziac> Version: 2.12.1  Distributor: Ubuntu
<lolziac> :S
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. your running Breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you don't have xgl
<lolziac> so can u point me on next steps what i have to do, so i can test xgl
<Kamping_Kaiser> i recomend you don't upgrade
<lolziac> Kamping_Kaiser: i really wanna have fun with xgl, I need to see it running on my PC :D
<Blippe> which one should have the nameserver/dns entry resolve.conf or network/interfaces ?
<lolziac> If something goes wrong, linux was never easier to instal
<lolziac> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> well (let me warn you), your looking at 500mb for updates
<Blippe> does it mather as long as one got it?
<lolziac> ok
<lolziac> development stage
<lolziac> right
<_mindspin> resolve.conf afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> resolv.conf
<Blippe> i'll go with resolve then...
<Kamping_Kaiser> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm
<Blippe> !apt-get
<ubotu> hmm... apt-get is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Kamping_Kaiser> lolziac: change all instances of "breezy" to "dapper" in your sources.list
<Blippe> lolziac after a complete update...
<Kamping_Kaiser> then `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Blippe> first update
<Blippe> then change...
<Blippe> then update again
<lolziac> change then to breezy again
<lolziac> ???
<gwenald> somebody please recommend me a repo with gaim 2.0 beta 2 compiled for ubuntu?
<Blippe> lolziac just make sure your system is updated before changing to your sources.list to dapper...
<lolziac> doing that right now
<lolziac> :D upgrade im doing
<lolziac> then im going to follow ur steps :)
<lolziac> Blippe: can i ask u something :)
<mindspin> any op here?
<Blippe> ask away
<Kamping_Kaiser> some on call i think, why?
<mindspin> just to kick _mindspin
<lolziac> Blippe: u told me to change it breezy again, why??
<Blippe> no...
<mindspin> connection broke and I wanna log in again
<Blippe> i just told you to update breezy before you change to dapper...
<lolziac> ohhh ok
<lolziac> then i leave it dapper right, i dont have to change it back
<lolziac> :)
<natito> kj
<lolziac> Kamping_Kaiser: and Blippe in my sources.list i dont have dapper only brezzer sources ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. replace all Breezy with dapper: %s/Breezy/dapper
<lolziac> like replace words u mean
<lolziac> ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh
<rodrigo> whee im udgrading to dapper
<tijn> wheee iam fucked
<tijn> root account has changed to administrator
<tijn> @my debian box
<seanh> Does anyone know what this means, from fdisk after plugging in a USB IDE drive: Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary... repeat for 4 partitions
<killian> is it possible tu upgrade from kubuntu flight4 to flight5?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure
<robotgeek> but is flight 5 out yet ;)
<killian> yep
<killian> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<killian> so, how do i upgrade?
<killian> i boot from the flight5 cd and choose the option to upgrade?
<tristanmike> killian, yes, test it for the devs :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> robotgeek: yeh, last day or 2
<killian> because i dont feel like formatting and installing all over again
<Kamping_Kaiser> killian: mod your sources list then hit 'dist-upgrade'
<killian> how do i do that?
<tristanmike> Kamping_Kaiser, doesn't Dapper have an "upgrade" option from the boot ?
<robotgeek> oh yeah, it is now announced on www.kubuntu.org
<tristanmike> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<Kamping_Kaiser> tristanmike: dunno. i hav been upgrading from Breezy
<tristanmike> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah, check that link, the guys/girls want us to test the new gui dist-upgrader
<tristanmike> ahh, but it's not at boot, my mistake on that one
<Kamping_Kaiser> tristanmike: I'm ahead of flight 5 already
<tristanmike> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<robotgeek> oh yeah, i am on flight 5 already. doh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<tristanmike> haha
<killian> wont kubuntu break on upgrade from flight 4 to 5?
<Crashoveride> Hey guys I have a qeustion, Im trying to install a DC++ hub
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, not especialy
<Crashoveride> but i need a c compiler what shud I use?
<killian> i mean nvidia or other modules
<apokryphos> particular thoughts on latest dapper, anyone?
<tristanmike> Crashoveride, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<robotgeek> Crashoveride: gcc?
<Crashoveride> yes plz
<apokryphos> perhaps before I rant at all ;-)
<tristanmike> is it still orange?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tristanmike: was build-esentail ever orange?
<robotgeek> apokryphos, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<robotgeek> change your theme, lol
<tristanmike> Kamping_Kaiser, lol, very funny
<apokryphos> robotgeek: not on kubu here :o
<apokryphos> tristanmike: kubuntu is pure bluee
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<slow-motion> bye
<tristanmike> apokryphos, thank god
<robotgeek> apokryphos: hmm, okay. get on kubuntu then
<tristanmike> I don't know if I'll be able to use Ubuntu if it stays that ugly orange
<apokryphos> robotgeek: still having fun with suse 8). Went back on to Kubuntu today for a bit after a few weeks
<apokryphos> robotgeek: tbh, I'm certainly looking forward to suse 10.1 more than dapper :P
<robotgeek> apokryphos: traitor
<apokryphos> tristanmike: people said the same about the brown ;-)
<tristanmike> pfft, suse....suse wouldn't work in my machine
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<apokryphos> tristanmike: what problem?
<nexus10_> Hi. I'm new here - and I've got a problem in Kubuntu, accessing System | Settings | Internet & Network | Network Settings. I see the "Configure" dialog, but I don't see an Administrator Mode" button - so can't change anything. Any other details that I could provide to help debug this?
<robotgeek> tristanmike: change your theme, and get over it :)
<tristanmike> when I booted up, the screen was all green
* Kamping_Kaiser couldnt trust suse to isnstall, so i ts back on teh back burner
<apokryphos> robotgeek: it's actually *certainly* better for new users (by quite a long shot, really). Installed it on about 4/5 people's computers here in my halls so far :)
<vikke> hello, i have this really anyong problem with konqueror: everytime i open a konqueror window a error message displays: "Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error."
<admrl_school> !flood
<ubotu> I guess flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<tristanmike> robotgeek, I don't like the default themes, and I have yet to find a working icon theme somewhere, (not the defaults)
<apokryphos> robotgeek: I originally installed kubuntu for a couple of them (thought it'd be a good idea to install one I knew best, so if they had problems it wouldn't be as hard), but really it's better to get them into a different distro and just learn it a bit
<robotgeek> nexus10_, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
<robotgeek> apokryphos: hmm, yes. that too
<tristanmike> apokryphos, so why does suse not like me? all green screen just after boot ?
<apokryphos> tristanmike: it installed ok?
<tristanmike> apokryphos, no, all I got was a green screen, nothing on it, just a big, bright, green screen, no cute lizard, nadda
<nexus10_> robotgeek: Wow! Fan-blooming-tastic! Thanks.
<apokryphos> robotgeek: a full suse install and getting *everything* installed+sorted consists of: (i) installing with the dvd < 30 mins or so, (ii) adding sources, (iii) selecting three things for installation.
<apokryphos> robotgeek: and that covers all media codecs etc etc. SuSE can come with flash and java -- little handy :P
<robotgeek> apokryphos: you know all tht tools anyways :)
<tristanmike> apokryphos, read my text...All I got was a green screen...no buttons, no do you want to install this junk....nothing, live or install cd
<apokryphos> tristanmike: I recommend downloading and burning the eval DVD and just installing
* Kamping_Kaiser tried, it didnt work
<apokryphos> robotgeek: yup :). More primary issues though are suse's stability (becomes reasonably obvious), it's yast, and good laptop features (a big goodie for some)
<tristanmike> apokryphos, well, I'm glad that you like it, but I will never recommend suse to anyone, every Ubuntu disk I've ever gotten has "Just Worked"TM
<apokryphos> tristanmike: try that dvd, as I said. Let me know if you have problems with it, I doubt you will.
<tristanmike> apokryphos, yeah, suse has lost my confidence, they are a Commercial Linux distro and their disks didn't work, i've tried several, and I have no interest in downloading a "DVD" size file only to find out that it doesn't work again, I just don't have the bandwith for that
<Crashoveride> ok so I think i setup my DC++ hub properly, but im not sure how can I check?
<apokryphos> tristanmike: Novell is commercial, SuSE is now Open Source (see opensuse.org). There are big advantages to both, but I'm not saying the former is perfect.
<Crashoveride> actually i don't think I installed it but I know i compiled it.
<Crashoveride> how do i install  an "install-sh"? or Im confused...
<rodrigo> so whats new from kde 3.4.3 to 3.5?
<apokryphos> rodrigo: lot of features. See developer.kde.org for the changelog
<nexus10_> Well, running kcontrol separately lets me get to Admin Mode... but I still can't set up this wretched Broadcom WiFi card. Following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<nexus10_> and I can modprobe ndiswrapper -- but don't see any new network interfaces
<Crashoveride> please does anyone know how to setup an Open DC++ hub?
<nexus10_> In dmesg I see: ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
<nexus10_> and ndiswrapper -l shows "bcmwl5 driver present"
<nexus10_> so ... please can anyone tell me how in Kubuntu I end up with a usable interface from this ndis driver? I currently have lo, eth0 (which works fine) and sit0 (which I don't recognise, it was there before I did any wifi config). Anyone?
<nexus10_> (Or please do kick me across to a different channel if appropriate)
<robotgeek> nexus10_: wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiDocs
<nexus10_> robotgeek: Thanks, reading...
<Random_Transit> hey does kernel support read access to ufs (unix file system) partitions?
<Random_Transit> i'm asking because I'm trying out PC-BSD...and grub can't read the drive I put it on
<rodrigo> http://www.kde.org/announcements/visualguide-3.5.php
<rodrigo> now i wanna upgrade for the konqueror improvements alone XD
<patrix> hehe 3.5 is quite worth it
* tijn is off, cya ll
<rodrigo> bleh but im too scared to screw it up XD think ill stick with firefox until 4.0 hits
<pkts> People i have problem
<tristanmike> we all do :P
<pkts> someone can help me please
<pkts> :)
<tristanmike> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<pkts> ok
<pkts> I have proble with opera flash don't work (motif)
<rodrigo> 1 hour, 6 minutes left to finish fetching updates
<rodrigo> 10 bucks says I wont be able to boot to GUI afterwards :P
<snikker> when i boot uu, i must reconfigure the ntework card with ifconfig... what can i do?
<mihai_> hello all... how can i use diff to output the first 5 lines that differ between to specified files?
<snikker> someone can help me?
<vikke> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<robotgeek> snikker, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<snikker> robotgeek: mine it's a normal cable lan...
<robotgeek> snikker: then add "auto eth0" to /etc/network/interfaces
<snikker> robotgeek: auto eth0 is already present into interfaces file :(
<robotgeek> snikker: hmm, i am not sure then. sorry
<snikker> robotgeek: ok, thanks
<mindspin> snikker: and does the ip match?
<mindspin> isn't it maybe the lack of gateway entry ?
<mindspin> and btw. is it a PC or a notebook?
<snikker> mindspin: it's a pc...
<_mindspin> and if you boot up you have no connection?
<snikker> mindspin: yes, whe i boot up no connection, i must run ifconfig with all parameters...
<_mindspin> did you try pinging an ip for making sure it's not related to name resolution?
<snikker> mindspin: the ping don't work before run ifconfig...
<_mindspin> you tried a numeric IP ?
<snikker> mindspin: yes
<_mindspin> ok
<_mindspin> and you did kdesu kcontrol to configure it?
<_mindspin> or on commandline?
<snikker> mindspin: if i run:   ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up   from console all work fine...
<_mindspin> without sudo?
<snikker> mindspin: no, with sudo of course...
<_mindspin> can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<_mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<snikker> mindspin: ok, i past it....
<_mindspin> not here please
<joffrey> bonjour a tous
<snikker> mindspin: don't worry :-)  look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10124
<joffrey> bonjour a tous
<visik7> where are encoding codecs for divx5 ?
<joffrey> sorry ...
<_mindspin> snikker: you are running nameservice on your 99 host?
<_mindspin> and you have to nics in your machine?
<snikker> mindspin: 99 host is the gateway (adsl-modem)
<snikker> mindspin: yes, i have two nics but the second nic is unused...
<_mindspin> so you'll need the IP of a DNS server there..... (i guess) probably that of your ISP
<_mindspin> comment out the second nic, maybe the dhcp entry gives you trouble
<_mindspin> but all after all the file looks ok
<snikker> mindspin: the ip of dns are managed by gateway... but i would like to use a static ip, not the dhcp
<snikker> mindspin: whe i run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"  i've got a fail...
<_mindspin> what output? none ?
<pulver> hi how do you install dekorator themes?
<snikker> mindspin: the output is: " * Reconfiguring network interfaces...         [fail] "
<_mindspin> hah
<_mindspin> did you change the file?
<snikker> mindspin: yes, i've edited it some day ago... but now it's look like before the editing...
<snikker> mindspin: i've changed 192.168.0.10 in 192.168.1.10   and all other 0 net classes, but now is again 0 classes
<_mindspin> snikker: last guess, edit your config  by kdesu kcontrol -> network settings
<_mindspin> and, as a stupid idea, have a look if you load last session or kde when logging in I once had trouble with this, not "remembering" settings
<snikker> mindspin: i've already tried to use kcontrol, but nothing to do... i've got not problem with kde remembering setting
<mindspin_> weird
<snikker> mindspin: do you know who is that run the "interfaces" file at startup?
<i> van itt valaki aki tud magyarul?
<mindspin_> !hu
<ubotu> mindspin_: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<vicks> whats the cli command to search for packages?
<patrix> vicks: apt-cache search blablabla
<vicks> thanks
<DeBert> I need help importing a thunderbird mbox in kmail...
<DeBert> Tools/Import Messages is greyed out in kmail, anybody know why?
<vicks> DeBert: sorry, can't help more than say that mine is greyed out too (running dapper). you could try asking in #kde
<LeeJunFan> is there any way to get glx working with sis cards?
<stefano> hey how can i copy an encrypted dvd???
<HymnToLife> stefano> There is no decent DVD ripping too for linux (that I know of)
<HymnToLife> back to Windows :D
<robotgeek> HymnToLife: wait
<HymnToLife> do you know one robotgeek ?
<robotgeek> HymnToLife: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-multimedia/k3b/howtos.html#videointroduction
<_steve> I've just installed Kubuntu on a new drive. Trying to read the old drive via an external USB case, but can't see it at all, not even in lsusb. Any ideas?
<HymnToLife> oh no please
<HymnToLife> transcode is crap :/
<robotgeek> HymnToLife: hmm, did not know that. continue then. medncoder doesn't work too?
<HymnToLife> it works quite fine for basic DVD ripping/encoding
<HymnToLife> but doesn't do subtitles ripping into text files and I need it a lot
<Tonio_> hi
<DeBert> vicks: thx, i'll try there...
<dany> salut
<pradeepto> Riddell: around?
<vicks> the release-anouncement for kubuntu dapper says there is a new adept installer included. i have installed flight 4 and done all upgrades via apt-get, but i haven't gotten this program. is there packages in the flight that isn't inclided in the repos?
<me2win> !gam_server
<ubotu> me2win: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Riddell> pradeepto: hi
<yanis> hello
<pradeepto> Riddell: hello
<yanis> how do I change the shortkeys used for changing desktops (ctrl+tab) ?
<pradeepto> Riddell: I had apt-get installed kdevelop couple of days back
<ruphy> Hi all, my question is simple, Kubuntu live provides kde 3.5? If not there is something live wich provides it?
<ruphy> s/Kubuntu live provides/does Kubuntu provide
<ruphy> +live ;)
<pradeepto> ruphy: dapper does provide kde 3.5
<pradeepto> Riddell: so this kdevelop was sort of categorised in a funny way
<ruphy> pradeepto: can you give me a link please? I can't find it
<pradeepto> ruphy: www.kubuntu.org follow the latest news
<Riddell> ruphy: there is a breezy kubuntu CD build with 3.5 on it, also dapper flight 5 has kde 3.5
<pradeepto> Riddell: then after a dist-upgrade and after kde 3.5.1 was installed and kdevelop was nicely categorised and all.
<pradeepto> Riddell: why so?
<frank23> drobel:
<Riddell> pradeepto: what's the problem?
<ruphy> Riddel, pradeepto: and maybe you know if edubuntu provides it too?
<frank23> Riddell: is there anything new in dapper which will make the installation of things like sun java, dvd, w32codecs and such easier?
<ruphy> Riddel, pradeepto: in any case thanks a lot! =)
<vikke> hi, i have this really irritating problem with konqueror: everytime i start konqueror this error msgbox shows up and displays: Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error.
<robotgeek> frank23: nope
<ruphy> Riddel, pradeepto: found out by myself! Again, thanks!
<pradeepto> Riddell: well the docs tab (in the right) had loads of doc entries in the tree view, they all suddenyl view
<pradeepto> * suddenly vanished
<pradeepto> ruphy: no problemos
<pradeepto> Riddell: only that remains is qt documentation? did that happen becuase of the upgrade or something?
<spiritz> anyone having issues with kde "Public File Server" applet, "zeroconf:/" not working (error loading kio_zeroconf) and daap:/ not working at all?
<Riddell> spiritz: known
<spiritz> Riddell: all of them?
<Riddell> pradeepto: hmm, curious. what did you upgrade from and to?
<Riddell> spiritz: yes, I'm fixing it
<spiritz> Riddell: alright, thanks
<pradeepto> Riddell: Breezy / KDE 3.4.x -> Breezy / KDE 3.5.1
<Riddell> pradeepto: I have the same issue in dapper 3.5.1, so probably an issue with my kdevelop package
<Riddell> pradeepto: I'll look at it when I package kde 3.5.2
<pradeepto> Riddell: the docs actually vanished in your case too???
<pradeepto> docs toc rather in the right tab
<pradeepto> http://freeshell.in/~pradeepto/kdevelop_doc_view.png
<pradeepto> Riddell: like that ^^^^^
<Crashoveride> how do i login as root?
<Crashoveride> is everyone afk? =P
<rodrigo> i can take that one
<rodrigo> you don't
<Crashoveride> um
<Crashoveride> ok
<Crashoveride> heh
<rodrigo> you use 'sudo' before commands :p
<Crashoveride> so i'm suppose to type opendchub while in root
<rodrigo> or kdesu before running an app
<rodrigo> sudo opendchub
<rodrigo> then enter your pass
<Crashoveride> :(
<Crashoveride> ok
<Crashoveride> i screwd up somewhere
<rodrigo> how come?
<colonelPanick> if u need to be root for a while then you could use sudo su
<Crashoveride> well
<Crashoveride> im trying to setup a DC++ hub for a lan party
<Crashoveride> and i downloaded compiled then typed make and it went through
<Crashoveride> and i dont know where to go form there
<pradeepto> Crashoveride: sudo make install or something
<Lure> Crashoveride: sudo -s will make your shell root
<Crashoveride> says command not found
<Crashoveride> when i type opendchub
<frank23> Crashoveride: try  ./opendchub
<Crashoveride> no such file or directory
<frank23> Crashoveride: are you in the directory where the program is?
<Crashoveride> yes i am
<frank23> and that binary is exectualble?  (ls shows it as green)
<Crashoveride> no
<Crashoveride> but
<Crashoveride> what ive done is downloaded, and extracted, then compiled and type 'make' and now i do not know what to do.
<frank23> Crashoveride: the regular next step would be sudo make install  ---  however in ubuntu its better to install checkinstall  and  do  sudo checkinstall instead
<_zak> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Crashoveride> ok so there is a 'install-sh' file should I execute it?
<_zak> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sledge> :D\-<
<Crashoveride> ?
<pgquiles> DVD playing was working fine on Breezy/amd64 until recently, I think a recent update broke it. Any info on that?
<Crashoveride> @msg nickserv identify jon
<Crashoveride> ?????
<Crashoveride> ok
<tchize> Hello, does someone know how to show a user list a kdm login screen? What ever i do, it seems the userlist does not show on kubuntu
<Crashoveride> make
<Tonio_> anyone wanting to test this : http://tiber.tauware.de/~tonio/
<Tonio_> could be a good wireless manager for dapper maybe
<_zak> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_zak> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_zak> is only available from another source
<_zak> I'm getting an error when trying to run the command " sudo apt-get install  gstreamer0.8-mad" for mp3 support saying, "
<_zak> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_zak> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_zak> is only available from another source
<donofrio> need some help....just installed dapper v4.01(aka flight5) and my video is not right
<_zak> oh sorry, didnt see it pasted above
<jjesse> check out wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for help on that
<donofrio> how do I make my quad head system work....
<donofrio> http://pastebin.com/603964
<pgquiles> donofrio try installing ATI's proprietary drivers
<Crashoveride> what is the best way to install pearl?
<Petecakes> hmm...would you say that Kubuntu as a first Linux distribution would make a Windows -> Linux transition easy(ier)?
<DjDarkman> hy ,during boot,i get an error during the network configuration and i cant access the internet from there ,the strange is ,that it always ran and i never had problems with it ,i have cable internet and it is configured via dhcp ,can someone help me?
<jjesse> DjDarkman: what does ifconfig show for your ip address?
<DjDarkman> inet addr:86.126.205.187
<Crashoveride> Petecakes: yeah kubuntu is a very awesome distr. to convert on in my opinion.
<DjDarkman> i`m using the ubuntu live now
<apokryphos> Petecakes: quite good, but I'd recommend SuSE for a better transition.
<DjDarkman> jjesse, what should i do?
<_simon> hery
<_simon> hey* I have just installed kubuntu, the "old" version..do i need to a download and burn a new cd to get dapper or what it calls?! :/
<dark_suic> dapper is still developement
<dark_suic> and you don't need to download the cd
<_simon> I know
<dark_suic> u just can change your repositories
<_simon> okay, but there is nothing on the page how to upgrade then..
<dark_suic> from breezy or what you have
<dark_suic> to dapper
<_simon> okay, how do I do that?
<dark_suic> the repositories are listed under /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<dark_suic> ... :P
<dark_suic> that will do it, lol :P
<inteliwasp> greetings fellow linux users
<keegan_> Hi, how do you set up kubuntu/kde so that you can drag and drop mp3 files from an audio cd. Currently I can only drag and drop wav, flac and ogg.
<Crashoveride> inteliwasp: hello
<tsdgeos> anyone knows if there's a kubuntu package with a proper vimrc file?
<Kyral> ick VIM (Had too)
<_zak> what is the basic install package command?
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install
<_zak> well if i already have it
<_zak> just install?
<Kyral> eh?
<Kyral> You mean a .deb?
<DjDarkman> i updateted my dhcp and my network doesnt work ,what should i do?
<_zak> yes
<_zak> I downloaded a KDE addon and it is a *.deb
<Kyral> _zak, sudo dpkg -i <path to file>
<Kyral> _zak, I just alias it to "debI"
<fatejudger> is this kwwii the one that is responsible for the change in the Kubuntu Dapper default theme?
<Kyral> why do people care about the DEFAULT theme?
<fatejudger> because
<fatejudger> it used to be beautiful
<fatejudger> and I'm sure that 90% of the Kubuntu users use it
<Kyral> I for one never leave a default theme there for longer han it takes for me to find one I like on Gnome-Look/XFCE-Look/KDE-Look
<fatejudger> Kyral: well you certainly don't represent the majority
<Kyral> Meh I'ma geek
<Zappa> is anyone elses kaffeine broken on dapper?
<fatejudger> I never needed to change my default theme since it was great as it was
<NRG88> !dhcp
<ubotu> NRG88: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kyral> though I do dig that "Hacked" bootsplash he GNOME guys have going on
<fatejudger> Zappa: it's not so much Kaffeine but Xine and Gstreamer that are broken
<fatejudger> Kyral: the new bootsplash for KDE is ugly
<fatejudger> Kyral: no, it's horrible
<Zappa> yeah that's what i mean
<fatejudger> Kyral: as is the whole theme
<Kyral> I dunno
<Zappa> so it's not just me then
<DjDarkman> can someone help me ,my network doesnt run ,caouse i made an update ,what should i do?
<Kyral> You mean the "starting up" one?
<fatejudger> Zappa: it'll be fixed when Kaffeine gets gstreamer 0.10 support
<fatejudger> Zappa: when that will happen is anyone's guess
<Kyral> Xine is always cooler :P
<fatejudger> Zappa: that project seems almost dead
<Kyral> or VLC for that matter
<fatejudger> Kyral: VLC looks like a pile of dung
<fatejudger> Kyral: not only that, it has very poor integration in KDE
<Kyral> fatejudger, frankly when I'm playing video, I fullscreen he damn thing
<fatejudger> Kyral: the defaultKubuntu theme is horrible
<Zappa> i'm just using mplayer for now
<fatejudger> Kyral: do you have Flight 5?
<fatejudger> Zappa: there shouldn't be anything wrong with Kaffeine itself
<Kyral> fatejudger, tthen change your theme :P
<Kyral> fatejudger, It came out about 2 days afer I went on break
<fatejudger> Zappa: and mplayer relies on the same facilities Kaffeine does
<Kyral> but I was up to date
<Kyral> this laptop is on Xubuntu hough
<Zappa> fatejudger: well kaffeine won't play xvid now - but mplayer still does
<fatejudger> Zappa: that's probably because Kaffeine is using gstreamer or something
<fatejudger> Zappa: and mplayer is using Xine
<Zappa> i cant select the xine engine in kaffeine any more
<Zappa> it's not listed
<koder> Hi, my modem isn't being detected by kubuntu 5.10, but it works like a charm on ubuntu 5.10 and gentoo with kde 3.3. Any suggestions?
<Zappa> also video playback sucks in mplayer now
<Zappa> stutters if i do anything
<Zappa> didn't used to
<fatejudger> Zappa: then don't use Dapper
<fatejudger> Zappa: you have to expect stuff like that from alpha software
<Kyral> Maybe it was because my install had been dist-upgraded constantly since the Hoary days lol
<Zappa> fatejudger: i wasn't complaining - i was just checking it was a dapper problem and not my machine specifically
<Kyral> But I'm gonna do a clean reinstall soon
<Kyral> too much crap laying around
<Kyral> and I need a new partition scheme (LVM BABY!)
<NRG88> how can i reconfigure my dhcp?
<Kyral> NRG88, you mean get a new addy?
<NRG88> a friend has updated the dhcp
<NRG88> and network doesn't work now
<NRG88> he may need to reconfigure the network, the thing ubuntu does on install
<NRG88> Configuring DHCP....
<NRG88> when it get's the ip address, gateway, etc...
<Kyral> why do you have o reconfigure?
<Kyral> DHClient should do the right thing
<uniq> he can also try ' /etc/init.d/networking restart' if it?t's setup to use DHCP.
<NRG88> hm, i don't know, he has updated today, and the dhcp module was updated as well, and i thought this may be the problem
<NRG88> ok, thanks :)
<pulver> for every damn problem i solve two new appears  =/
<fatejudger> !kdeheaders
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, fatejudger
<_zak> anyone use dekorator?
<fatejudger> does anyone know what the KDE headers are?
<Kyral> uhh
<Kyral> apt-cache search kde | grep dev?
<fatejudger> it wouldn't be in the cache though....
<Kyral> You mean the dev packs?
<uniq> fatejudger: install the 'kde-devel' package.
<fatejudger> uniq: crap, I installed the kdelibs4-dev
<uniq> doesn't matter.
<_zak> Can someone help me with installing Dekorator?
<uniq> kde-devel depends on it, among others.
<fatejudger> uniq: k
<uniq> fatejudger: you can still install kde-devel, it'll just install the other packages needed.
<fatejudger> uniq: thanks
<fatejudger> uniq: yeah, I get that
<_zak> is there such a command in Kubuntu "make?"
<tsdgeos> _zak: of course
<tsdgeos> install it if you need it
<_zak> how do I install it?  I'm trying to install Dekorator, and the directions say to type make then make install while in the directory I unzipped the tarball in, and it says command not found
<tsdgeos> _zak: apt-get install make
<tsdgeos> prepended with sudo
<fatejudger> does Checkinstall segfault for anyone else on Dapper?
<uniq> I'd recommend installing 'build-essential' and 'kde-devel', 'sudo apt-get install build-essential kde-devel'
<_zak> I get this error when trying to make "*** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<uniq> fatejudger: yes, it does actually. please report the bug at https://launchpad.net/malone
<uniq> _zak: is there a file named 'Makefile' in the directory you run 'make' from?
<_zak> yes
<fatejudger> uniq: fine..
<donofrio> pgquiles: do you know if thire is an apt-get for ati drivers
<fatejudger> uniq: I deleted the package that gave the error
<fatejudger> uniq: I don't remember which line it segfaults on
<uniq> donofrio: 'apt-cache search fglrx'
<fatejudger> uniq: if you can't find the line, I'll just submit it without that info
<uniq> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/604120
<fatejudger> uniq: should I just submit it with that link?
<fatejudger> uniq: submitted it with the link
<fatejudger> brb, restart
<OddAbe19> is there a hot keys setup (for the volume buttons on my kb) in KDE 3.5.1?  Gnome has a setup but i can't seem to find anything for hotbuttons in kde
<uniq> oddabe19: khotkeys
<OddAbe19> which setting is that under
<OddAbe19> i didn't see anything under keyboard under peripherals
<uniq> or you can just select your keyboard ??(or a similar one) fromhe list of keyboards under Regional & Accessibillity
<uniq> Regional & Accessibillity -> Keyboard Layout.
<OddAbe19> i can't find anything for volume
<uniq> is this a laptop with volume keys or a multimedia keyboard or something ?
<sledge> OddAbe19: K -> Multimedia -> KMix
<uniq> or do you want to choose your own hotkeys for volume up&down?
<OddAbe19> no, it's a microsoft kb
<uniq> ok
<OddAbe19> i have a volume up and  a volume down button
<OddAbe19> it's the most annoying thing coming from Gnome where it seemed to work
<uniq> oddabe19: System Settings -> Reginal & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout -> Enable keyboard layouts, choose keyboard model.
<OddAbe19> i'll try it
<acesso05> i want go to brasil
<acesso05> portuguese
<OddAbe19> i'll be damned, it worked! thanks
<acesso05> #ubuntu-pt
<acesso05> how is same?
<oxez> hm, I just installed kubuntu (flight5), but I dont see any cursor. I can move the mouse because I can click on icons/menus, but I don<t see any cursors
<hogemann> oxez: hummm... edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the "Device" section refering to your video board
<hogemann> then, add this line: Option "SWCursor" "true"
<hogemann> and restart your X server
<_zak> My make command is not working, when I am in the target directory and type make it states there is no Makefile yet there are three, any ideas?
<oxez> hogemann: alright done, Ill restart X, brb
<hogemann> :-)
<Bicchi> Have they officially decided on delaying Dapper?
<dcwckd_> hey all
<dcwckd_> does anyone have problems with the universal firefox binary from mozilla freezing and locking up KDE, after a few hours of being open?
<oxez> hogemann: didn<t work
<dcwckd_> anyone else have any firefox problems?
<uniq> I don't.. then again I don't use firefox very much.
<dcwckd_> konqueror?
<uniq> I use konqueror, yes.
<noteventime> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<snikker> when i try to print with firefox (or konqueror), the browser crash... someones can help me?
<nico8481> hi
<_christoph> hi @ all
<mijndert_> hi
<oxez_> is there a synaptic or equivalent with kubuntu?
<Riddell> oxez_: adept
<snikker> oxez_: kynaptic
<Riddell> snikker: not any more
<oxez_> thanks!
<snikker> Riddell; ah, i don't know about that, thanks for info :)
<Kyral> Oh Riddell, I wanted to ask you a packaging question
<dcwckd_> is it possible to get a breezy compiled firefox 1.5?
<Kyral> dcwckd_, no
<_thumper_> It there some nice KDE app that will allow me to map AltGr to Alt?
<snikker> !keymap
<ubotu> snikker: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kyral> what is AltGr?
<tsdgeos> right to the spacebar
<_thumper_> Kyral, AltGr is where my old right Alt key used to be but on a UK keyboard
<Kyral> oh
<Kyral> <== Idiot American
<_thumper_> I find it annoying when using emacs and only having one meta key
<_thumper_> On my old work Win2K box I found a registry hack that mapped the key
<uniq> you can use 'xev' and 'xmodmap' to do that.
<uniq> not nice KDE apps though.
<_thumper_> uniq, are there docs somewhere?
<nico8481> re
<Raed> Hi everybody
<Raed> i am in trouble with printing since Dapper
<uniq> _thumper_: actually, you can take a look at: system settings -> Regional & Accessibillity -> Keyboard conf. -> xkb options (tab) -> find 'choose third level' or something..
<Raed> are there any changes in the usb-interface?
<_thumper_> uniq, thanks, but my xdb options tab is fairly blank (using Breezy)
<_thumper_> uniq, also only Keyboard Layout and Keyboard Shortcuts not Keyboard conf
<makog> witam
<uniq> _thumper_: hum.. don't remember what fixed the xkb tab in breezy.. anyway. use 'xev' to find the keycode of your Alt key. and Use xmodmap to map it to Mode_Switch, something like 'xmodmap -e keycode = 115 = Mode_Switch' where you replace 115 with the keycode of your Alt key.
<uniq> If i remember correctly. You can google for 'xmodmap altgr' if it doesn't work for you.
<uniq> gnite.
<_thumper_> uniq, thanks
<pulver> how do you install deKorator themes?
<Snake__> pulver: Hang on just a sec and I can help
<rysiek|pl> hi there guys
<rysiek|pl> long time no see
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hey
<ccc_> pulver: just choose them from the dialog in your window decoration settings
<Snake__> pulver: or just do what ccc_ said
<pulver> ccc_: yes but that made all window decorations disappear
<ccc_> pulver: perhaps the themes are not compatible with your version of dekorator
<pulver> ccc_: ok
<Niklas_of_Vienna> hi sc721
<pulver> the adept notifier applet dosen't notify of new updates.. same for anyone else?
<nico8481> are there "global" themes for KDE or do you have to change everything (background, icon set, color scheme, windows/widget styles...) separately ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Control Center > Appearance & Themes > Themes
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<nico8481> CheeseBurgerMan: you mean System Setting > Appearance > something? or the Control Center is something else?
<manu> bonjour
<manu> goog evening
<rysiek|pl> hi
<nico8481> hi
<CheeseBurgerMan> nico8481: Yeah, that should work
<manu> I have a problem with amsn 0.95
<CheeseBurgerMan> Such as?
<manu> I have Kubuntu 5.10
<rysiek|pl> manu: the problem is?..
<CheeseBurgerMan> It can't be that you have Kubuntu. :P
<manu> I download :  amsn_0.95-3.deb
<nico8481> CheeseBurgerMan: cos' the only "theme" thing that I see in there is under the "Icons" tab...
<manu> and my question is :
<CheeseBurgerMan> nico8481: Hmm, it must not be in System Settings
<manu> what is the command to install my *.deb  ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> sudo dpkg -i amsn_0.95-3.db
<CheeseBurgerMan> .deb*
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Niklas_of_Vienna] : kubntu
<manu> think you, I try
<CheeseBurgerMan> Niklas_of_Vienna: You could at least spell it right...
<Niklas_of_Vienna> CheeseBurgerMan: Sorry, my first time on IRC. Playing around a bit...
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> 'Tis fun isn't it? :)
<nico8481> CheeseBurgerMan: maybe not... but i don't find anything else looking like a "control center"... :-/
<Niklas_of_Vienna> yes, great fun. kubuntu btw also.
<CheeseBurgerMan> nico8481: try going to settings:/
<CheeseBurgerMan> in Konqueror
<manu> ....  Why I have : errors are meet for installation
<sebastian> well I know this channel is for Kubuntu/KDE on Ubuntu really, but I asked in Ubuntu and only got a stupid reply from someone.
<sebastian> and someone here might be able to help me
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<manu> my  amsn0.95-3.deb is bad ?
<sebastian> When I right click on a file in Gnome on Ubuntu and say open with another application.  nautilus crashes.  any idea how to solve this problem?
<CheeseBurgerMan> manu: type in "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<CheeseBurgerMan> sebastian: Sorry, not ac lue.
<CheeseBurgerMan> a clue*
<manu> eh...... this installation with apt-get install amsn is the version : amsn 0.94         no ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Dunno, I don't use amsn
<sebastian> is there a Gnome channel?
<Niklas_of_Vienna> anybody know when (K)Ubuntu 6.04 will be out?
<Niklas_of_Vienna> I mean on which day...
* CheeseBurgerMan doesn't know.
<frank23> April 20th, or around that day I think
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:CheeseBurgerMan] : Flight 5 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 beta 2 out | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/q59ez | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1
<manu> what do you use cheeseBurger ?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Gaim
<frank23> sebastian: well there is #ubuntu.
<manu> arfff    it's not good
<sebastian> just checked the Gnome site
<sebastian> they have a channel
<sebastian> on another network
<manu> I don't like
<CheeseBurgerMan> manu: what error did you get?
<sebastian> yeah I know frank there is Ubuntu channel where I went first.  and instead of getting help .  just got a stupid reply from someone
<CheeseBurgerMan> sebastian: there's a #ubuntu on this channel - it's the official channel
<Niklas_of_Vienna> Thank you CheeseburgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> Err
<CheeseBurgerMan> network*
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP, Niklas
<sebastian> yes I know and I didn't get help there. j ust some arse hole being stupid
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah
<frank23> sebastian: the guy who told you to look at your logs? yeah he was as ass
<manu> problem dependances for configuration Amsn
<manu> tcltls no installed
<frank23> sebastian: it's actually rare a guy like that on the channel though
<CheeseBurgerMan> manu: install the version in the repositories - that should take care of your dependancies
<sebastian> I know
<sebastian> I been there a few times before
<CheeseBurgerMan> then you can update it with the package you downloaded.
<BlueDevil> de ce reactionezi agresiv cand nu stii
<BlueDevil> anyone know if Xgl will be in Dapper?
<dennis_p> new dapper flight live worked on my asus amd athlon XP
<manu> cheeseBurger
<manu> shit
<frank23> BlueDevil: I'm not sure. probably will not be there by default at any rate
<manu> he is leave
<BlueDevil> i tested Kororaa
<robotgeek> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<BlueDevil> and the effects are quite nice
<manu> it 's good !!!!   I have my amsn
<dennis_p> could not burn the live ppc version to test the beige and blue/white G3 macs as the image was bigger than 700MB and refused to burn, Riddell
<robotgeek> dennis_p: you need to over burn it, i think
<dennis_p> yeah that did not work
<dennis_p> do you need to buy special CD-Rs?
<_Bert___> Hmmm, since my last dist-upgrade the Kubuntu artwork is looking more ugly, or is it me?
<frank23> what they made the image bigger than 700 MBs? are you sure your CD-Rs are 700MBs and not the 650MBs one?
<dennis_p> yeah the ppc live cd is larger, over 10 MB
<robotgeek> _Bert___: ugly? depends on view point, i think :)
<dennis_p> they could have chucked the sample files perhaps, perhaps they did already
<_Bert___> robotgeek: Yes, beaty lies in the eye of the beholder i know, but still...
* NRG88 down2work
<dennis_p> will be testing the ppc install cd tomorow on a beige G3 233MHz with new harddisk
<frank23> the latest in business machine technology!
<wimpies> I want to rip a dvd and use dvd::rip and notice that I miss export_div4.so in some transcode folder ... where can I find that ?
<x3on> any news when dappers due
<dennis_p> few weeks after release date :-)
<frank23> It's true that they will hold back dapper to fine tune it some more?
<nuky> sorry if this is completely random, but does anyone know if there is a Matrix window decoration/Theme available for Kubuntu?
<dennis_p> www.kde-look.org
<Tm_T> frank23: I'd say yes
<bogdan> does anyone knows how to install kcheckmail?
<frank23> Tm_T: Is this because this is a 'major' release?
<nuky> dennis_p: thanks.. :)
<Tm_T> frank23: that too
<frank23> Tm_T: how many versions of ubuntu will be supported in a few years concurrently? something like 5? thats alot ;)
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> frank23: community. http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/k-ed-ubuntu/kedubuntu-more-white-2.png
<frank23> Tm_T: nice, although I think "community more together" is broken english
<Tm_T> frank23: there's dot
<fenderman> hi everybody :)
<Tm_T> frank23: it's "community. more together" ;)
<fenderman> i have a problem with kubuntu, maybe u could help me
<frank23> Tm_T: oh.
<Tm_T> frank23: pick your favourite: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/k-ed-ubuntu/images.html
<frank23> Tm_T: is this your site?
<Tm_T> yup
<mart-> hey, would anyone know what I meant if I said I'd had a problem with 'ksplash-engine-moodin' ?
<fenderman> i've tried in the forum but didn't find what i was looking for
<fenderman> i erased my kubuntu repositores from sources.list
<Tm_T> fenderman: and problem is...
<fenderman> do you know what the addresses are?
<frank23> Tm_T: cool.  more together still doesn't sound right to me though
<fenderman> u know
<fenderman> deb http://    those stuff
<Tm_T> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mart-> oh, re. ksplash-engine-moodin - seems to be fixed afaict
<Tm_T> fenderman: www.kubuntu.org help when you need more
<fenderman> i tried but didn't find it there
<dennis_p> I thought "commute more together" :-)
<Tm_T> =)
<fenderman> now i tried to update to KDE 3.5 and couldn't do it
<x3on> i just plugged in a usb sd card reader, then did a lsusb, and the device appears in there, how do i mount it?
<Tm_T> !kde351
<ubotu> Tm_T: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tm_T> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Tm_T> ok, let's see...
<dennis_p> commute more together, it's better for the environment :-)
<Tm_T> dennis_p: commute or pollute?
<fenderman> yeah, i did but it says something is missing, everything started when i tried to update Konversation
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<dennis_p> save us from the iceage! :-)
<Tm_T> fenderman: "something is missing" doesn't say anything ;(
<fenderman> kubuntu.org main  missing from /var/lib/apt
<fenderman> file missing
<dennis_p> Okay a proper English slogan: "Because it's better to work together"
<fenderman> should i uninstall all kubuntu and install it again?
<Tm_T> dennis_p: yeah but it doesn't work anymore ;(
<Tm_T> dennis_p: example, this is not proper english, but so not: 21:39 < Tm_T> there's no choices, there's Kopete
<Tm_T> has already several +1:s ;(
<fenderman> can someone provide me a copy of your sources.list
<fenderman> ?
<fenderman> or how they should say to update kubuntu?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> hmh, why those spammers doesn't appear when you wait them
<fenderman> i'm looking in the addy's u gave me but can't find what i'm looking for :(
<fenderman> how can i uninstall kubuntu and install it again?
<dennis_p> Abbreviated: "It's better together"
<Tm_T> fenderman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Tm_T> dennis_p: nooo
<Tm_T> dennis_p: you're spoiling the idea
<noxlord> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic try this
<dennis_p> vader is that you?
<Tm_T> dennis_p: stop it before I kick you out
<fenderman> Tm_T would that be enough to update kubuntu?
<dennis_p> don't choke me
<Tm_T> fenderman: no, it's just start
<fenderman> how do i follow?
<fenderman> should i replace all the ubuntu's with kubuntu's?
<Tm_T> then add all you need from http://kubuntu.org/announcements/
<Tm_T> no, do not ever never remove ubuntu.com sources
<fenderman> can't find what i need :(
<fenderman> think i better uninstall kubuntu
<fenderman> thanks a lot for your time, sorry if my questions sounded stupid
<fenderman> byebye :)
<fyzix> Anyone know what the new "OEM install" in dapper flight 5 does?
<robotgeek> it's not new
<fyzix> oh, ok, didnt see it before
<fyzix> what does it do?
<Tm_T> fyzix: install basic stuff but leave all "user input" to next boot
<frank23> fyzix: its probably a streamlined install for people who want to install to many computers. (like to sell them)
<Tm_T> fyzix: like, preinstalled system, but customer (or whatever) can input his information in first boot :)
<fyzix> oh ok. Just like when you buy a new windows, the first time it boots up it asks you all kinda questions right?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> idea is the same
<dennis_p> Goodnight, Tm_T I'll leave you with a properly ruined slogan :-) "Take each other by the shoulder to better hold on to what you got together"
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> dennis_p: =)
<dennis_p> :-)
<Tm_T> men gott!
#kubuntu 2006-03-21
<NRG88> hi, is apt ubuntu, or debian specific?
<NRG88> i mean, does apt appear in al debian systems?
<Tm_T> debian
<NRG88> ok, thanks
<Tm_T> so yes, apt is what make debian system
<Tm_T> apt is teh tool for deb
<angasule> is it me or lately there have been more updates for breezy?
<NRG88> i observed this to
<NRG88> how come :?
<Tm_T> no idea, haven't been using breezy since october or so
<angasule> no idea, maybe not so busy with dapper?
<NRG88> the guys at ubuntu must have overcome a big obstacle in dapper, and now had some time for breezy to
<Tm_T> hehe
<NRG88> :] 
<angasule> I can't wait for dapper
<Red_Herring> uhh, why does dapper have a bit torrent tracker as a daemon!
* Red_Herring is paranoid
<NRG88> dapper kernel is faster than breezy-s :)
<Red_Herring> w00t
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: I wonder it too, it was first thing I disabled
<frank23> well breezy-security updates are pretty random.  breezy-updates  updates are chosen to be done
<Red_Herring> Tm_T: why disable it?
<angasule> what I want is the new kopete, so I can watch other people's webcams :)
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: why not
<Red_Herring> its not like ubuntu is secretly doing stuff w/ it
<Red_Herring> i guess
<Tm_T> angasule: uhm, you don't need dapper for it
<Tm_T> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<arrinmurr> bittorrent tracker? running in default install?
<Tm_T> arrinmurr: yes
<Tm_T> arrinmurr: sounds stupid, and thats what it is
<arrinmurr> eh, i'm sorry to say this but wtf? :)
<angasule> I'll wait for dapper and make a clean install
<angasule> there's something broken currently with the font sizes
<angasule> settings aren't saved properly or something
<angasule> sometimes fonts are slightly big, sometimes slightly small
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> sounds like broken ddc
<frank23> arrinmurr: I thought the same thing about the BT tracker. I don't know what its for
<Tm_T> angasule: I'd say upgrade KDE now, worry that later
<angasule> Tm_T: why bother? dapper will be ready soon, and hopefully with the clean install that'll be gone
<angasule> in the meantime I'll learn more about how to fix the language brokenness
<Red_Herring> angasule: not if mark has his way
<Tm_T> angasule: I'm almost sure no, that problem is not gone with clean install
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: we get our 6 weeks, I hop
<Tm_T> e
<Red_Herring> so do i
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: it's not only mark ;)
<arrinmurr> frank23: maybe they're going to make one big p2p-network out of ubuntu users? =)
<angasule> Red_Herring: 6 weeks is a short time for me
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> i hope they do something benneficial
<angasule> Tm_T: so the font size bug is still in dapper?
<Red_Herring> EXTREMELY beneficial
<Tm_T> angasule: it's not known bug, I'd say it's your hardware/xorg settings
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: like Kopete 0.12? ;)
<Red_Herring> yea
<Red_Herring> and XORG 7
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: it's already been ~3 months in dapper
<angasule> Tm_T: I've never heard of hardware affecting font sizes... and xorg settings would be new in a xorg install
<Red_Herring> well, i just hope the 6 weeks pays off
<angasule> a clean install, I mean
<Tm_T> angasule: it does effect
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_Data_Channel
<frank23> what font size bug?
<_> hi
<Tm_T> see, monitor tells to pc how big it is, but if it doesn't work correctly...
<Red_Herring> wtf? nice nick _
<NRG88> :D
<Tm_T> Red_Herring: less f*ck here ;(
<angasule> Tm_T: but that would cause the font size to be wrong in a homogeneous manner, I sometimes get one size, sometimes another
<Red_Herring> i dont hafta be here
<angasule> it's like the time bug I've seen sometimes, where /etc/adjtime gets borked causing the clock to be set to the wrong time each time you boot
<Tm_T> angasule: yes, if it give wrong, or even random information about display size, then dpi is not stable, and then font sizes aren't stable
<angasule> (that was on gentoo and suse, I haven't encountered it in kubuntu)
<Nicky> ok close with the games ;)
<Nicky> i have a question
<angasule> Tm_T: why would it read that data every time? it's not like I plug a new screen every day...
<Tm_T> angasule: but how xorg should know that?
<Nicky> does anyone know the SIM (simple instant messenger) project
<Nicky> ?
<angasule> Tm_T: isn't there a magic string?
<Tm_T> angasule: try disable ddc in xorg.conf and make sure you have all needed information there, correctly, including display size
<Nicky> in kubuntu universe/net
<Nicky> is it possible that a newer version can be build?
<Nicky> 0.9.3 is over 2 years old
<angasule> btw, I have an nVidia GF Ti4200 with a Samsung Syncmaster 750s monitor, hardly 'odd' hardware (motherboard is abit, graphics card is asus)
* Crissi is missing the kqemu kernel accelerate module for qemu in dapper
<Nicky> ahoi Crissi :D
<Tm_T> angasule: look some advice from here, doublecheck information etc, if it doesn't fix the problem then we have software bug http://kapsi.fi/tm_travolta/temp/xorg.conf-temp1
<Nicky> some days you loose - some days the others win ;)
<Tm_T> Nicky: compile yourself? or help us to have newer package? (that means debian too I think)
<Crissi> i think there should be a precompiled package for this kernel module
<Nicky> i have tried to compile the actual SVN, but it fails
<angasule> thanks, but I'll pass, the bug doesn't happen constantly so I have no way of checking for it, I'll wait for dapper and if it remains *and* bothers me, I'll go for it, btw, I'd love to set the size manually through the GUI, bad automation is worse than no automation
<Tm_T> angasule: ok, check your dpi now and when fonts are different size, if there's difference in dpi
<Tm_T> that's mostly all I need to know
<angasule> Tm_T: where can I see the current DPI?
<Tm_T> hmm
<mart-> xdpyinfo | grep dots
<raphink> anyone knows a way to set something like ctrl+click <=> right click ?
<Tm_T> mart-: thanks
<angasule> resolution:    75x75 dots per inch
<angasule> my res is 1280x960, 17" is the size
<Tm_T> angasule: ok, check it again when font size is different
<raphink> like if I want a right click with a single click mouse, I would just press ctrl and click
<raphink> anyone has and idea for that?
<Tm_T> raphink: no idea
<Tm_T> raphink: btw beta2 coming today so I'll be bugging you... ;)
<Tm_T> now some sleep I hope ->
<raphink> Tm_T: sure
<Crissi> anyone which speak german.. jpoin
<Crissi> join #kubuntu.de
<Crissi> ;)
<anonimo> hi, i was about to download flight 5,
<anonimo> but i noticed there are two iso files for every architecture:
<anonimo> live-cd and install-cd
<anonimo> i thought dapper would be a *single* cd with a new installer (ubuntu expresso)
<anonimo> does anyone know something about?
<JohnFlux> anonimo: maybe they lied to you
<anonimo> so, ubuntu 6.04 will keep being two separate CDs?
<JohnFlux> anonimo: a quick google reveals that maybe you were thinking of a combined live/install _dvd_ ?
<JohnFlux> if not, google some more :)
<JohnFlux> sorry ;)
<anonimo> mmh, probably I heard about a DVD.
<anonimo> Thanks for your help, JohnFlux. It would be really nice to get a combined CD, though.
<JohnFlux> nyeh, I always dvd ;)
<JohnFlux> no wait, I don't install ubuntu
<JohnFlux> i apt-get each time ;)
<anonimo> I have to use many different machines, many of them don't have a DVD-reader.
<anonimo> What's the problem about a combined live/install _cd_? Disc capacity?
<anonimo> JohnFlux: look here:
<anonimo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuExpress
<MidMark> wine is only for i386?
<mart-> MidMark: that would make sense... Wine Is Not an Emulator, after all :)
<MidMark> and then?
<MidMark> who runs on an x86_64 cannot be attracted from wine?
<frank23> It's possible to have wine run in amd64 I think
<mart-> yes, you could probably try something with linux32, or something
<mart-> which changes cpu behaviour to 32 bit behaviour for that process
<mart-> I don't really know where you'd start with that though - apart from google :(
<MidMark> yes, just want to know if there are some people that has just done it
<mart-> well, the first google hit looks promising
<frank23> MidMark: look in the ubuntu forums and maybe in the wiki also
<mart-> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<mart-> has instructions for Debian
<frank23> MidMark: try to find ubuntu-specific instructions if you can. I'm sure the forums have something on this
<MidMark> oh yes... I'm asking why there aren't x86_64 packages yet
<MidMark> probably some code have to be rewritten
<MidMark> or something else...
<frank23> MidMark: because windows programs can only run as 32bit
<Nicky> re
<MidMark> not in windows xp for x86_64
<MidMark> that is not so common yet
<frank23> MidMark: yeah there aren't many amd64 builds of windows programs yet
<Crissi> join #kubuntu-de
<frank23> anyone know if kaffeine and amarok will go back to xine by default in dapper or stay with gstreamer?
<MidMark> windows xp 64 bit runs on amd and intel ins't? However not so many people have switched, they don't need to...
<frank23> MidMark: drivers are still an issue in Windows Xp 64 and the performance gains are only really noticable in some applications
<Nicky> frank23: in dapper, amarok-gstreamer and kaffeine-gstreamer are missing. so i must use the -xine packages :(
<frank23> Nicky: I don't use dapper but xine works MUCH better than gstreamer in my experience. I would be glad if xine becomes default for everything in dapper
<bluecar> Greetings from San Cristobal - Venezuela
<bluecar> hey, any of u had problems with knowing where does go everything u erase with rm?
<bluecar> i know most of times it's actually erased from the hd, but in some cases, "df -h" shows me that it's not true, and space is not released
<Kyral> bluecar, it may take a while for it o "notice"
<frank23> bluecar: rm should always delete.
<Kyral> bluecar, rm doesn't remove the data. It just removes the entry in the Inode table
<bluecar> but if the konsole shows again the # promt, shouldn't it be already erased, so be reflected in "rm -h" ?
<frank23> well the space is available after that (if the file isn't in use)
<bluecar> it doesn't :'(
<bluecar> i mean, the space sometimes isn't released
<frank23> bluecar: you have a # prompt? what are you deleting?
<bluecar> it haves happened to me a lot, for example a video, i go and erase it with the normal "rm -rf FILE" and even if the file seems to not be there anymore, df shows that space havent been released
<frank23> bluecar: first  rm -rf is not normal to delete a single file
<frank23> bluecar: its dangerous if you use -r all the time (recursive)
<nuky> hi, does anyone know a good cpu stats program? even terminal based is ok.. i don't like the taskbar applet and superkaramba desklets are a little heavy for my pc.. and i tried torsmo/conky but didn't configure them, if i can't find anything else, i'll get to configuring one of them..
<frank23> bluecar: and if you have a # prompt, you're root, which is even more dangerous
<bluecar> also happends to me with konqueror, but i most of times find it in the ".trash-0" folder that konqueror create for the "trash", so erasing that folder should be enought, but it isn't neigther
<frank23> nuky: I have a kde applet (ksysguard) in my task bar for cpu usage
<bluecar> nuky: u mean something like "top" ?
<frank23> bluecar: when you delete with konqueror it goes into the trash bin
<frank23> bluecar: click the konqueror button (bottom left) to see the trash and delete it
<bluecar> ok, but even if i empty the trash bin, space is not released
<frank23> bluecar: It should be released unless that file is being used by a program somewhere
<nuky> bluecar: thanks!! top is perfect!! i heard about it, but i didn't realise it gave all that info at the top of the output!! :)
<nuky> frank23: i tried the applet.. but the more applets i have, they respond slower.. it's not a very good pc.. that's why i was looking for something terminal based.. thanks for the suggestion though :)
<bluecar> nuky: try top -d 0.2 or alike if u whant to se some "real-time" action :p jeje
<bluecar> "desklets rocks but damn i need a newer video card" :p
<nuky> bluecar: oh wow! niice... i'm going to see if i can get the transparent terminal on my desktop, with devilspie or something and have this running. hopefully that won't take too much mem or cpu time.. i tried the transparent xterm before and it worked fine... so fingers crossed.. that would just be ideal if it turned out!!
<bluecar> good luck nuky, my pleasure to help u, take care :-)
<bluecar> greetings from Venezuela :-p
<bluecar> hey, somebody around related with electronics could recommend me the best of software focused on Circuit analisis, and Amplificators, that "actually" works, or a little more intuitive one than "electric"
<IO-Jupiter> Hi! I read in the foruns something about Data corruption in the LVM2 LVs after installing flight 4. Does anybody know if it is safe now? Is there a way to leave LVM or EVMS out during installation?
<IO-Jupiter> I am talking about flight 5, of course ...
<ziopera> hi
<ziopera> I can start kubuntu in text mode ??
<ziopera> witch file I have to edit ??
<solid_liq> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<zblach> hi
<zblach> quick sound setup question. i have an audigy 2 zs, and some front media ports. can I use them both simultaneously?
<lwizardl> hi
<zblach> hey wiz
<zblach> anyone know about that sound issue?
<lwizardl> can someone help me with how to setup a backend server and have terminals access it for the info
<mart-> zblach: no idea.  perhaps someone in #creative would know.
<zblach>  oh, didn't think of that. thanks
<mart-> zblach: it's normally pretty quiet there though
<zblach> ironically
<mart-> :)
<uNcLePeAr> can I start kubuntu in text mode ??
<zblach> uNcLePeAr, ctrl+alt+f1
<Thedek> Is there a way to map the "special keys" on my keyboard to do certain actions in KDE (ie. a Volume Up key)
<zblach> Thedek, which program?
<Thedek> Well, I'd love to map a handful of the keys to amaroK to begin with.
<Thedek> But I also have a "calculator" button, "internet" button, etc.
<mart-> I've only ever used lineak - for which there's a kde front end, for that sort of thing
<mart-> it has a list of keyboards, failing that, you can create your own config
<Thedek> I'm guessing I'll need to create my own config, I have a dumb no-name keyboard I got with a PC like a year ago (no manufacturer info even on the kb).
<uNcLePeAr> zblach nah !! i know .... but to startup kubuntu only in text mode ad after type startx fort o have graphical mode
<solid_liq> how do I configure my wireless network connection?  I already have the wifi driver installed and working
<mart-> uNcLePeAr: you could remove S99kdm from /etc/rc2.d - the proper way to do it is to use update-rc.d, but I never figure out how
<mart-> uNcLePeAr: (as in, I never bothered to read the man page)
<uNcLePeAr> hummm
<solid_liq> anyone know how to configure wifi?
<mart-> solid_liq: well, there's something in System Settings->Internet & Network->Connections
<uNcLePeAr> tnx mart- I'll try tom ;) ......
<mart-> solid_liq: but I've only ever used the pcmcia scripts in /etc/pcmcia or something
<zblach> quick question
<zblach> whenever i boot my computer, i have to type this 'sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1'
<zblach> why is this, and how can I automate?
<zblach> i'm sure there is some file I can append a line to somewhere
<blarion> hey.
<blarion> I can't get my sound to work and it's driving me crazy.
<blarion> just got a new motherboard.
<blarion> and I have no idea where to start.
<blarion> k.
<JohnFlux> frank23: hi!
<JohnFlux> frank23: you'll be pleased to know I'm working solidly on ksysguard performance these days
<JohnFlux> frank23: I know it's slow at the moment, but it for kde4 it will kick ass ;)
<zblach> alright, i've a few fat32 partitions, how do I make them writable to others?
<zblach> other users, i mean
<nalioth> zblach: in the fstab, put after rw,*   umask=000
<nalioth> zblach: for that partition
<zblach> thanks
<Thedek> Anyway to get Firefox packaged with the actual Firefox icons?  I'm tired of changing the icons to the real Firefox icons after every update.
<dj_tasaka> i recently upgraded my system to the dapper repos
<dj_tasaka> and now i have a small problem with thunderbird
<dj_tasaka> whenever i click on links in a message, they are opened in konqueror
<dj_tasaka> but i want them opened in firefox
<dj_tasaka> firefox is also set as the default browser in the kde control panel
<dj_tasaka> and clicking on links in other programs opens them in firefox
<dj_tasaka> but not from thunderbird
<dj_tasaka> any ideas?
<JohnFlux> dj_tasaka: look in the settings for thunderbird
<dj_tasaka> yeah, i did that, didn't find anything
<dj_tasaka> it used to work before
<dj_tasaka> but in breezy, i used thunderbird 1.5 builds from the mozilla site, i believe
<dj_tasaka> now i am running the official deb that's in dapper
<dj_tasaka> i haven't found any setting that says anything about external programs
<dj_tasaka> in thunderbird, that is
<Thedek> I think there was a post about this in the forum today...
<dj_tasaka> ubuntuforums.org?
<Thedek> Yeah, I think so... at least similiar enough that it might point you in the right direction, lemme look.
<dj_tasaka> thx
<freeflying> dj_tasaka: in kubntu ,why don't you use kmail ?
<dj_tasaka> cos i am sharing my thunderbird mail with my windows partition
<dj_tasaka> as in: i run a dual-boot system and share my thunderbird profile on a FAT partition between win and linux
<Thedek> How's that work?  I was thinking about trying that, but wasn't sure if the folders/files were structured the same?
<dj_tasaka> it all works extremly well, haven't had any problems so far
<dj_tasaka> just that thunderbird isn't very well integrated into kde, so that makes it slightly annoying sometimes
<dj_tasaka> well, it's pretty simple
<zblach> quick question, again
<dj_tasaka> there are a couple of threads in the mozilla forums that describe how to do it. essentially, i just copied the entire profile to the FAT partition
<Thedek> Well, to my knowledge Thunderbird and Firefox are on GTK toolkit, and don't "play nice" with KDE.
<dj_tasaka> well, the latest builds  for dapper look a lot nicer
<Thedek> Try this link, not the one I was looking for though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=134511&highlight=firefox+links
<dj_tasaka> thx
<zblach> every time I boot my computer, i have to add the same line to my route table. which file do I edit to make that change permanent?
<dj_tasaka> hmm, i believe that link is gnome specific?
<Thedek> It's possible, I'm still looking for the thread I thought I saw earlier.
<dj_tasaka> hang on
<dj_tasaka> the CLI thing might be useful
<Thedek> Here's an older thread, but might point you in the right direction: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333
<dj_tasaka> hmm, i used that command line tool, now thunderbird doesn't seem to open links at all
<dj_tasaka> thanks again
<dj_tasaka> ok, i'll look into it. thanks for the answers so far
<dj_tasaka> about sharing your profile: if you don't use too many OS-specific extensions for TB, it's pretty straightforward
<Thedek> I'm relatively new myself, so I'm only guessing a bit. =)
<dj_tasaka> since you can share the entire profile
<Thedek> zblach: I think the file you are looking for is /etc/network/interfaces
<dj_tasaka> if you use incompatible extensions, you can only share the mail folders
<dj_tasaka> that's a bit more complicated since you need to edit some files in your TB profile folder
<zblach> Thedek, perhaps, but i'm not exactly where the table graps its numbers from
<zblach> i.e. route refers to an ip : 192.168.1.0 which isn't anything in my network
<Thedek> dj_tasaka: Yeah, I'm thinking about putting my mail folders on a network share, so that it's backed up and so both OSs can see (map) to it.
<dj_tasaka> well, what i did is just edit the profiles.ini file to point to the new location of the profile
<dj_tasaka> i think on the linux side i just added a symlink from the standard profile location to the FAT drive
<Thedek> dj_tasaka: Cool, I'll put that on my next list of "things to try". =)
<Thedek> I'm playing with getting the extra keys on my super funky no-name keyboard to work with KDE, eheh.
<dj_tasaka> the only hiccup i ever had was when i was trying to access the mail from linux when thunderbird hadn't properly terminated on windows
<Thedek> zblach: You see that route in the interfaces file?
<zblach> not really
<Thedek> dj_tasaka: Ahh, interesting.  I won't have to worry about the extensions, I don't use any.
<dj_tasaka> pretty much screwed up some file system entries, but chkdsk fixed it and nothing got lost
<dj_tasaka> well, that should make it pretty simple
<zblach> Thedek, route referrs to an IP that doesn't exist
<dj_tasaka> but if you put it on a network share, you should probably make sure to only access it from one location at a time
<Thedek> zblach: I'd start by getting the line you DO need into the system automatically, then worry about removing the line that doesn't work.
<Thedek> dj_tasaka: both OS's are on a dual-boot machine, so that's not a problem.
<zblach> Thedek, i understand what you're saying
<zblach> but I can't understand where route gets its information originally
<Thedek> zblach: You running DHCP somewhere?
<zblach> all other computers on the network are. i
<zblach> 'm static
<zblach> and that number is out of range for local computers
<Thedek> zblach: Well, it's coming from somewhere.  /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf are the only files I've messed with yet for networking.
<zblach> and i'm not using dhcp, so...
<zblach> wow. hang on. i need a reboot
<fatejudger> well I guess switching to Gnome when you're angry at Flight 5 isn't the best idea in the world
<fatejudger> ....
<regeya_> that's silly
<fatejudger> it retrospect, yes
<frank23> The new proposed dapper release date lands on my birthday! joy
<fatejudger> frank23: they change it?
<fatejudger> *changed
<frank23> It's not official but the proposed date is June 1st
<fatejudger> Gnome is extraordinarily slow
<fatejudger> wow
<_evox> what?
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> I just said Gnome was slow
<_evox> Oh
<_evox> well All I saw was this
<_evox> [20:30]  <fatejudger> wow
<fatejudger> yes, I realize what you saw
<fatejudger> well I don't know what I'm going to do
<_evox> i like KDE so far
<fatejudger> I can't go back to KDE Flight 5
<fatejudger> *Kubuntu
<fatejudger> the default theme sucks now
<fatejudger> but I sure as hell can't use this Gnome thing
<_evox> Lol
<Thedek> fatejudger: The Kubuntu themes are easy to change.
<fatejudger> Thedek: hah, once you install them you mean
<_evox> A stupid question...But how do I clean  out my Temp files?
<Thedek> fatejudger: True, but it's not exactly hard to install new themes.
<fatejudger> Thedek: I'd like to see you get just one of the themes from kde-look.org working on Dapper
<fatejudger> Thedek: the vista one depends on Lipstik 2.1, which isn't even on there anymore
<fatejudger> I need to get back on KDE, now
<fatejudger> I KNOW my computer isn't this slow
<regeya_> gnome is slow.
<fatejudger> it's horrible
<Thedek> fatejudger: I grabbed about 3 themes last night, and am running Dapper.
<fatejudger> window painting
<fatejudger> it just is awful
<frank23> fatejudger: I read about problems with the dapper kernel which cause extreme slowness
<fatejudger> I've never had such slowness in KDE
<richard> Anyone still experiencing WiFi connection problems and setup ?
<_evox> A stupid question...But how do I clean  out my Temp files?
<frank23> fatejudger: try to boot with the breezy kernel instead
<fatejudger> frank23: I don't want to use Gnome though
<fatejudger> _evox: you mean the apt cache?
<richard> Running Dapper 5  and Wifi doen't enable itself  when configured. . . Why does Ubuntu work flawless with this same card?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: hey
<_evox> Im talking about stuff like Konquerer
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: what happened to Flight 5?
<_evox> Like my Internet browsing cache
<fatejudger> _evox: that's in Konq settings
<_evox> ok thanks
<fatejudger> get me out of here!?!?
<richard> Anyone give me a clue why Wifi in Kubuntu-dapper 5 doesn't work and it works in Ubuntu Dapper 5?
<fatejudger> it's a nightmare
<fatejudger> richard: it should work fine
<richard> I can't get it to enable itself when configured. . . .it keeps disabling ....
<dj_tasaka> Thedek: Thanks for the help, I got it to work now
<Hobbsee_> fatejudger: it's too hard to check for duplicates before submitting a bug report?  or is the search not working again?
<Thedek> dj_tasaka: No problem, which solution worked so I know in the future. =)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: what did I do?
<Hobbsee> checkinstall bug
<dj_tasaka> The update-alternatives program alone didn't do it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: lol, you saw that?
<dj_tasaka> cos i have my firefox-bin in /opt
<nalioth> go Hobbsee !
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: sure i did
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: well someone on here told me to submit it, so I figured that they had checked
<Hobbsee> nalioth: i have a package that fixes it - i just need all the UVF stuff
<dj_tasaka> so i needed to add an additional symlink:
<dj_tasaka> sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox-bin /opt/firefox/x-www-browser-bin
<fatejudger> can someone please explain what happened to the Kubuntu theme in Flight 5 though?
<fatejudger> I mean, who's idea was it?
<fatejudger> seriously
<fatejudger> who?
<Thedek> Yeah, I liked the 1.5.1 theme set, the 1.5.2 themeset is waaay too blue.
<fatejudger> I don't know what happened, but it caused me to switch to Gnome
<Thedek> dj_tasaka: Cool, glad it works. =)
<fatejudger> and now I'm freaking out
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: screenshot?
<dj_tasaka> Thedek: Yeah, thanks again
* Hobbsee hasnt done any recent updates
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I wish I could, but I'm stuck in Gnome
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: someone needs to show me how to get the themes on kde-look.org working before I go back
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm not prepared for all of that blue
<Thedek> Hobbsee: The logo in kdm and the splash screen on login for kubuntu are pure blue now, not blue/grey anymore.  Kinda too bluish imho.
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: there's a howto on that site
<Hobbsee> Thedek: eek
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: completely blue
* Hobbsee will check that, and raise it at the meeting tomorrow
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: solid blue bars window decoration bars
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: borders are blue
<Thedek> Even the usplash is overly blue. =P
<fatejudger> yeah
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fatejudger> and the login screen doesn't work anymore
<fatejudger> the little icons go out of the screen
<fatejudger> I hear they know about that bug though
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: they changed the wallpaper too
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's BLUE BUBBLES
<Thedek> fatejudger: I got a new KDM and splash from kde-look called LoveKDE that I'm pretty happy with as a temp. replacement.  At least I hope it's temp.
* fatejudger *cries*
<fatejudger> someone has to help me get a theme working on KDE
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: howto on that site...
<Hobbsee> "how to install" or similar
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I tried compiling it and I installed it successfully
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it just isn't showing up
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> not even in kcontrol?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> weird
<Hobbsee> Last week was the Kubuntu and Ubuntu UI sprint in London where kwwii got strict instructions to turn up the bling on Kubuntu's artwork. The Gnome Clearlooks developers were also there to turn Ubuntu orange.
<Hobbsee> hmm...yes lol
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the "bling" was just fine in Kubuntu
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the only thing they needed to change was the login screen
<Thedek> fatejudger: I agree, I thought Kubuntu was looking good, till yesterday's update.
<fatejudger> Thedek: then all hell broke lose
<fatejudger> and now I'm using Gnome
<fatejudger> and it's all kwwii's fault
<fatejudger> lol
<Thedek> fatejudger: I didn't go THAT far, I loaded some new stuff from kde-look to hold me over. =P
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: could you do me a favor and suggest that the KDE bling people go on kde-look.org and create some packages for the nicer, high rated themes?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: hmmm..how would i do that?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: if I can't install one of these themes, surely the new user couldn't
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I don't know, you said you were going to some meeting
* Hobbsee is packaging checkinstall
<Hobbsee|CInstall> fatejudger: kubuntu devel meeting, yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee|CInstall: don't you suggest things like that at the meetings?
<Hobbsee|CInstall> yeah
<_nate> hey guys i just switched over to Kubuntu from Ubuntu and was wondering if there was an application get menu for KDE based systems?
<Thedek> fatejudger: Here's the older theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29331
<fatejudger> _nate: what is an application "get" menu?
<fatejudger> Thedek: that one was alright
<fatejudger> Thedek: there's better logins out there
<_nate> ahh sorry an "add applications menu" like the one in ubuntu
<fatejudger> I think that the Kubuntu people should stop trying to create so much of their own artwork and start implementing things on kde-look
<Thedek> fatejudger: Yeah, I'm using: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=35843.  Much <3 for Marvin and the tombstone. =P
<fatejudger> Thedek: nice
<fatejudger> Thedek: I still need to change the theme though
* Hobbsee|CInstall advises fatejudger and everyone else that she is not watching, and is therefore not here
<Hobbsee|CInstall> if you want me to get checkinstall into dapper, then i need to figure this out hehe :P
<Thedek> _nate: Are you trying to add an item on your machine to the menu, or find a list of applications that you can install?
<_nate> do you guys advise me to stick with kubuntu?....tried out a Gnome based system and don't know which i like better.
* Thedek thought Hobbsee|CInstall wasn't watching. =P
<Hobbsee|CInstall> _nate: keep both?
<fatejudger> _nate: well, I'm using the Gnome right now, I just switched
<fatejudger> _nate: and Gnome is a nightmare
<Hobbsee|CInstall> Thedek: hehe - it's building a diffstat this second..
* Hobbsee|CInstall didnt think it looked *too* bad from the little she's seen of it
<_nate> yeah i still can't get my onboard audio to work
<nalioth> Thedek: Hobbsee|CInstall sees all
<Thedek> nalioth: This I'm learing. =)
<fatejudger> would it be extraordinarily hard for the Kubuntu people to create packages for the more popular themes on kde-look though?
<_nate> anyone know of where to get any good kde drivers for a realtekac97 onboard card?
<fatejudger> _nate: KDE is a DE, there are no drivers for KDE
<nalioth> fatejudger: there is a wiki page for kubuntu pkg requests
<fatejudger> _nate: if it worked in Gnome, it'll work in KDE
<fatejudger> nalioth: like anyone will actually read that
<douglas> How do I make the gaim icon blend in the tray correctly?
<fatejudger> douglas: you don't
<nalioth> fatejudger: where do you think a lot of the pkgs come from?
<douglas> fatejudger: Why not?
<nalioth> fatejudger: I routinely read and pkg from it
<_nate> well no elworko in gnome
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'm not sure, but I'll tell you this, it wasn't my idea to change the default Kubuntu theme
<fatejudger> nalioth: and it happened anyway
<Hobbsee|CInstall> fatejudger: sure we do :P  i've packaged some of them
<_nate> i'm gonna call it a night talk to you guys later peace out!
<fatejudger> nalioth: and I doubt anyone else suggested to make such a horrible theme
<nalioth> fatejudger: i installed dapper on one of my machines and it came up in xubuntu
<nalioth> fatejudger: whose idea was that?
<fatejudger> nalioth: I dunno
<Thedek> btw, however pointed me to lineak has my thanks. =)
* Hobbsee|CInstall tries to find out how the heck she's supposed to upload this
<NeoChaosX> if any Kubuntu developers are listening, why isn't there a graphical shutdown like the Ubuntu and Xubuntu users did?
<Hobbsee|CInstall> NeoChaosX: because there isnt.  it'll be discussed in the meeting tomorrow
<fatejudger> lol
<Hobbsee|CInstall> i'm not quite sure myself, to be honest
<Hobbsee|CInstall> i do hope to find out thought
<Hobbsee|CInstall> *though
<fatejudger> I can't even see my shutdown process since I have a big LCD monitor
<fatejudger> it often doesn't resize in time...
<NeoChaosX> I see, alright
<fatejudger> Hobbsee|CInstall: do you think you could take a look at some of the themes after you're done?
<Hobbsee|CInstall> to package?  for dapper?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee|CInstall: exactly
<Hobbsee|CInstall> no, it's past UVF
<Hobbsee|CInstall> dapper+1, maybe
<fatejudger> Hobbsee|CInstall: damn, they froze it already?
<Hobbsee|CInstall> fatejudger: they froze it weeks ago
<Hobbsee|CInstall> havent you heard people squaking about networkmanager, with wpa support, and how it wont get in?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee|CInstall: hmm, didn't know that
<Thedek> yeah, it's all over the forum. =P
<fatejudger> Hobbsee|CInstall: who cares about WPA, it's for the paranoid
* Hobbsee|CInstall suggests that if they want it, to compile it from svn
<Hobbsee|CInstall> fatejudger: yes, and my dad's paranoid, so we have to have it
<Thedek> lol
<NeoChaosX> I'd think if they're not including nm, at least include wpa_supplicant for those folks who do have WPA
<NeoChaosX> ^and need it to get on the 'net
<Hobbsee|CInstall> NeoChaosX: it's in universe
<NeoChaosX> but it's not installed by default
<Hobbsee|CInstall> i know
<Hobbsee|CInstall> by your argument, ndiswrapper should be as well, plus all the drivers for ti
<NeoChaosX> ....point
<Hobbsee|CInstall> im' not sure how full the cd's are, but you cant add too much stuff, before it wont all fit on 1 cd
<NeoChaosX> ah, yeah, that's right
<NeoChaosX> well, at least wpa_gui works in Dapper
<Thedek> personally, I think a 'Network Install CD' would be nice, and during the install let the user choose the repo's they want.
<NeoChaosX> besides, now that i think about it, most people with wireless networks either use WEP or no encryption at all
<fatejudger> Thedek: that's what SuSE does
<NeoChaosX> usually those who use WPA are competent enough to do the work themselves to get their connection working
<Crashoveride> hey i have  a qeustion
<Hobbsee|CInstall> NeoChaosX: i've never tried it
<Parkotron> Hobbsee|CInstall: Does Ubuntu have an official stance on where locally installed software should be put? Some guides use /opt and some use /usr/local. I'd like to put it all in one spot, but am left wondering if there's an official directory.
<Hobbsee|CInstall> Crashoveride: ask it
<Hobbsee|CInstall> Parkotron: hmm.... IIRC /usr/bin and /usr/sbin are often used, but i'm not sure
<Crashoveride> Im running a server over nomachine (remote desktop) All the files are on the server I just want to be able to log off Nomachine and have the servers still running, isnt there a way i can make them run in the background or something so they dont get turned off?
<Parkotron> Hobbsee|CInstall: Thanks anyway. Maybe I'll ask on the Ubuntu channel.
<robotgeek> Parkotron: one sec
<Hobbsee|CInstall> oh grr, not this again!
<Crashoveride> ?
<robotgeek> Parkotron: http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/fhs/
<Hobbsee|CInstall> Crashoveride: just having some problems with uploading...
<Hobbsee|CInstall> freeflying: ok, stop complaining :P
<Crashoveride> ok so did yyou see my message?
<Hobbsee|CInstall> yes, and i have no idea, sorry
<robotgeek> Crashoveride: you are looking for resume support, is it?
<Crashoveride> robotgeek: more like I want to log of and the servers will stay up and when i log back in I can still see the same thing, for example I can still put in commands.
<Hobbsee|CInstall> er, that was supposed to be for fatejudger
<fatejudger> ?
<fatejudger> I didn't even say anything!
<robotgeek> Crashoveride: there 's a suspend thing if you close the window in the client
<robotgeek> it doesn't work very well
<Parkotron> robotgeek: Thanks. I really should have thought to check the Debian standard.
<Hobbsee|CInstall> fatejudger: about checkinstall - i just uploaded the fix..
<Crashoveride> robotgeek: ok ill try that.
<Parkotron> robotgeek: By the way that's a pretty handy reference. I'm definitely going to bookmark it.
<robotgeek> Crashoveride: the suspend dialog appears within the client window, very non-inuitive
<fatejudger> Hobbsee|CInstall: nice, thanks
<robotgeek> Parkotron: yes, for all debian needs.
<robotgeek> Parkotron: for ubuntu needs , check help.ubuntu.com (breezy) doc.ubuntu.com (dapper)
<Crashoveride> robotgeek: awesome that works great, my linux love has incresed by 2% thanks for the help =D
<Hobbsee|CInstall> fatejudger: if you could test http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2150 - that would be awesome
<Hobbsee|CInstall> a few people have already tested it, but it's gotta be *really* well tested and work properly to get UVF exception approved status
<fatejudger> you want me to download checkinstall?
<Hobbsee> from that page?  yeah
<fatejudger> how do I check it?
<fatejudger> don't I need the package?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: oh, you fixed the bug?
<robotgeek> the installwatch bug
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: i dont know about the install watch bug - was that the segfault?
<robotgeek> yup. segfault on mkdir
<Parkotron> robotgeek: OK, after reading your link I'm still uncertain. /opt is to be used for "Add-on application software" while /usr/local should "locally installed software".
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: where's the package?
<Hobbsee> looks like that was fixed on upstream...
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2150
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm already there
<Hobbsee> do a dpkg-source +x foo.dsc
<Parkotron> robotgeek: I'm guessing that means /usr/local is the right spot for self compiled stuff. But what exactly is "Add-on application software"?
<robotgeek> Parkotron: a good spot for binary stuff which you havent compiled
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: what does the +x do? i generally use -x
<Hobbsee> er, -
<Hobbsee> -x
* Hobbsee always has to look up that syntax!
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: you arent identified?
<Hobbsee> ah, cos i was using an unregged nick, then changed back
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: help?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: with?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: you need to download all the (3) files
<Hobbsee> download those three files, then go to where you downloaded, and run dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<Hobbsee> do  you have to do a debuild after that?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: ok,  I'm missing some package
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: what package gives me dpkg-source?
<robotgeek> fatejudger: dpkg-dev i think
<robotgeek> fatejudger: sudo apt-get build-dep checkinstall
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's -x
<Hobbsee> yes, i just foun dout
<fatejudger> the package isn't there
<fatejudger> it can't find it
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: btw, feature freeze was from feb 22
<Hobbsee> which package?
<Thedek> How do I make Firefox the hanlder for http:// links?
<fatejudger> E: Unable to find a source package for checkinstall
<Thedek> *handler, even.
<robotgeek> fatejudger: oh okay, it isn't in the repos, so that wont work
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: install "installwatch, file, make" and you should be fine
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: is that in universe?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: You don't have permission to access /revu1-incoming/checkinstall-0603152225/checkinstall_1.6.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Hobbsee> install watch should be, yeah
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: hmm...i'm getting that too...
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I got the same error
<fatejudger> maybe you don't need that file
<Hobbsee> hey, wait
<Hobbsee> where's the .diff.gz?
<Hobbsee> oh darn it!
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: it does build though
<Hobbsee> darn!!!  and now it's on revu as well, and wont upload the fixed version
<robotgeek> dang it
<Hobbsee> and now we have sig problems again!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: meh, page me when you get the problem fixed, I need to boot into Windows to finish my homework
<Hobbsee> ah, *now* it's uploading
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: ping when it uploads
<Arcanimus> oh well... bbl - night all
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ping
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: does it build really fast?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yeah, it's only small
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2151
<robotgeek> okay, let me install and try
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: no, i already built the deb. it built very quickly
* robotgeek wonders what to checkinstall
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: any tips on what to checkinstall, nothing enter my mind now
<Hobbsee> um...
<Hobbsee> something small?
<Hobbsee> a theme from kde look?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: did i miss anything?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: no, i just found something to compile, moment
<Hobbsee> ok
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: how do i make a build process use a different automake?
<Hobbsee> uhm....
<Hobbsee> modify the makefile, maybe?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure on that one
* robotgeek picks another thing to compile
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: i am feeling very unlucky.
<Hobbsee> hehe why?
<Hobbsee> nothign works?
<tarmath> robotgeek: try looking in makefile.am ... more often than not versions are enforced there
<robotgeek> tarmath: no, i picked another application and that doesn't compile after passing the configure
<robotgeek> *sigh*
<tarmath> robotgeek: I was answering the question you asked
<robotgeek> thanks tarmath.
<Hobbsee> lol
<robotgeek> tarmath: it was hardcoded in the makefile, let see
<robotgeek> tarmath: looks like it got past the first stage, thanks
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10319 lemme recheck my build
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10320 is the complete build log
<httpdss> from where can i change kde's dpi ??
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: yeah, weird.  i'm reproducing that too...darn
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: googling brings to checksintall bug page, not very helpful.
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: looks like a bug in the source package, /usr/bin/checkinstall
<Hobbsee> yes, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> hehe - you been watching -motu?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: nope, just joined
<Hobbsee> ah ok, i'll pastebin
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/604833
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: are you checking your /notice's
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: crud!
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: exactly
<Hobbsee> dammit!
<Hobbsee> i checked for that, i really did
<Hobbsee> and the notices dont flash
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: just use a better client really, like irssi :)
<Hobbsee> ok, that's changed
<vijay> hi, can any one tell me a nice transparent theme??
<regeya_> transparent theme...?
<vijay> regeya_:means, glassy look
<aero24> anyone know if there are drivers for a linksys USB adapter?
<robotgeek> !wireless
<ubotu> somebody said wireless was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<aero24> does it matter if it internal or USB adapter?
<aero24> aw no driver for it yet, thanks for the help
<anubis> Dapper 64bit Kubuntu is broken, but you guys knew that right?
<Pyrobob> are there any good free programs for running .net framework tools on Linux?
<robotgeek> Pyrobob: mono
<robotgeek> Pyrobob: no, mono is Free in all sense of the word, i think
<Pyrobob> then I'll check again. might have followed a wrong link
<Pyrobob> being stupid lol
<Pyrobob> but what about
<Pyrobob> dotgnu?
<Pyrobob> is it better?
<Pyrobob> wose?
<frank23> Pyrobob: mono is the equivalent but it's not perfect. and you have to recompile the program with it
<robotgeek> Pyrobob: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<_mike> anyone know if there's a baghira package for kubuntu I can get?
<Pyrobob> on the momo-project site already, robotgeek
<Pyrobob> but thanks for the link
<_mike> !baghira
<ubotu> _mike: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mike> !motd
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mike
<_mike> !fortune
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mike
<robotgeek> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<tristanmike> _mike, check kde-look.org
<_mike> tristanmike: thanks
* Hobbsee dies of horror
<Pyrobob> if I installed both dotgnu AND mono, would they interfer with each other?
* Pyrobob wants to go complicated
<frank23> what is dotgnu?
<Pyrobob> got a link from a google search for running .net programs with it
<Pyrobob> said somthing about its based for web stuff and mono was based for somthing else
<Pyrobob> didn't really pay attentino
<Pyrobob> attention* when reading it
<Pyrobob> http://www.devchannel.org/devtoolschannel/04/04/16/1755236.shtml
<Pyrobob> where I found out about dotgnu
* Pyrobob installs both for the hell of it
<Pyrobob> yay! firefox lag!
<mister_roboto> f
<Pyrobob> ff
<Pyrobob> and it insalls....
<Pyrobob> installs*
<Pyrobob> its installed. to open programs now, do I just click it? or open it with mono? or Wine?
<Pyrobob> or what?
<Pyrobob> Take that as Wine...
<frank23> Pyrobob: for dot net programs?
<frank23> Pyrobob: you need the source code and compile with mono
<Pyrobob> what if the .net program was made for windows?
* Pyrobob feels stupid asking that 
<me2win> !ntfs
<Pyrobob> lol
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<frank23> Pyrobob: I don't know how it works exactly but I know you need to compile with mono
<robotgeek> Pyrobob: maybe your questiosn are better askedin ##mono
<Pyrobob> yeah probably is
<Pyrobob> and it didn't help
* Pyrobob screws his problem out the window
<bhongong> hi, can i ask a question? How can i make my USB Wifi (Surecom EP-90001-g) work with Kubuntu? KinfoCenter found the USB Wifi Pen Drive
<Pyrobob> did it come with an install disc?
<Pyrobob> the WiFi USB Pen Drive, I mean
<bhongong> yes but only for windows
<Pyrobob> download a windows emulator
<Pyrobob> such as Wine and see if it runs with that
<Pyrobob> think Wine is in the Repos
<bhongong> i have wine
<Random_Transit> emulating device drivers?? is that a good idea?
<Pyrobob> yep
<Pyrobob> n.n
* Pyrobob knocks off the stupidity
<Random_Transit> bhongong...this may sound drastic, but ever think of recompiling your kernel with support for USB wireless devices built-in?
<Pyrobob> my way seemed easier
<Random_Transit> well
<bhongong> how do i kill a process..
<Pyrobob> killall <process name>
<Random_Transit> ctrl+alt+esc also works
<bhongong> i installed the USB Wifi driver and it hanged up
<bhongong> i cannot close the wine window
<Random_Transit> yeah...WINE'll do that
<Pyrobob> but ctrl+alt+esc. doesn't work on everything
<cerebrix> so when you try to install something and youre told the system cant because its missing something, and then you try to install that and it can, and so on and so forth, thats whats known as dependency hell i take it =p
<Pyrobob> perfect example would be
<Pyrobob> xpenguins
<bhongong> ctrl+alt+esc did it
<bhongong> :(
<Pyrobob> could have been a one-time deal
<Pyrobob> try again and see if it lags again
<Random_Transit> bhongong...hold up, I'm going to see if I can find anything out myself on google
<bhongong> now that means wine driver installation does not work
<Pyrobob> mabe CrossOver Office?
<cerebrix> question: after a clean install exactly when after the first boot should one use automatiKs if they were going to use that to automate upgrades?
<bhongong> i haven't tried recompiling a kernel.. i think its too much for a newbie like me
<Pyrobob> works for everything for me that Wine didn't work with
<bhongong> however i successfully make the USB Wifi worked on WinXP inside VMWare
<Random_Transit> bhongong...i'm still a bit newbie myself
<Random_Transit> but there's a great tutorial on the ubuntuforums...if you're ever interested
<Random_Transit> bhongong, what version of kubuntu?
<bhongong> I can surf the net inside WInXP on VMWare using the USB Wifi what i want is make it work in Kubuntu because it is my primary OS
<bhongong> 5.10
<Random_Transit> ok
<Random_Transit> 32-bit?
<bhongong> yep
<Random_Transit> k
<Random_Transit> have you ever set up wifi on linux before?
<bhongong> nope :(
<Random_Transit> ok
<cerebrix> question should one update adept fully before using something like automatiKs or do automatiKs first and then update using adept after a clean install?
<Random_Transit> as with all things, KDE makes wifi easier than you might believe
<Pyrobob> I did WiFi the simple way
* Hobbsee thinks that wifi support on kubuntu needs some major work!
<bhongong> how?
<Pyrobob> my NIC card was compatable with Linux.
<Pyrobob> just used a network cable-to-wifi adapter
<Random_Transit> hobbsee, works fine for me
<Pyrobob> looks like a little box sitting next to my monitor
* Pyrobob pets the box
<Random_Transit> ok
<Random_Transit> so, bhongong
<Hobbsee> Random_Transit: was it native, or ndiswrapper?  and are you using encryption?
<Random_Transit> native
<Random_Transit> WEP
<bhongong> one more thing about encryption, we have 128bit key
<Random_Transit> ok
<Random_Transit> bhongong, go to control center
<Random_Transit> should be in the K menu
<bhongong> ok
<Hobbsee> Random_Transit: ah yep. wap is much more nasty :P
<Random_Transit> k...hold on...just starting control center myself...to follow along
<Hobbsee> although, once it works, it continues to work, till you screw up the config somehow
<Random_Transit> yeah...but i need WEP in order to use my Nintendo DS with my wifi
<Random_Transit> DS doesn't support WPA yet
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: have you tried wlassistant
<Pyrobob> the DS doesn't support it in stock condition
<Pyrobob> but it supports it after some modification
<Pyrobob> s
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: ah, not yet
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: works quite decently
<Random_Transit> yeah, but i don't feel like tweaking it just now
<Pyrobob> I installed Linux on mine
<Random_Transit> anyway, bhongong
<Pyrobob> n.n
* Pyrobob stopps butting in
<bhongong> yes
<Random_Transit> go to network settings
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: it's not in repos?
<bhongong> ok
<Random_Transit> oh...wait...my bad
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: no, tonio made a package today
<Hobbsee> ah, ok
<Random_Transit> no...actually i was right
* Random_Transit is confusing himself again
<bhongong> next ? :)
* Pyrobob does that alot
<Random_Transit> now, enter admin mode
<Random_Transit> click administration mode and type in your password
<bhongong> i opened it using sudo kcontrol i think i'm admin already, am i?
<Random_Transit> yup
<Random_Transit> btw. are you using DHCP?
<bhongong> yes
<Random_Transit> good
<Random_Transit> makes things easier
<Random_Transit> ^_^
<bhongong> btw, I'm wired to the Wifi Router
<Random_Transit> what are the interfaces listed?
<Random_Transit> your wireless should be ath0
<bhongong> only eth0 is there
<Random_Transit> hmm
<bhongong> but the USB Wifi is also in the same machine
<Random_Transit> do you have it plugged into a hub?
<bhongong> what do you mean?
<Random_Transit> a USB hub
<Pyrobob> a router made for the USB is what he means by a USB hub
<Random_Transit> like something that can wire more than one device to a single port
<bhongong> yes, but my machine is also wired to the Wifi Router
<Random_Transit> ah
* Hobbsee likes the drawers in gnome - anyone found a kde equivalent?
<bhongong> the USB Wifi is inserted in the USB port in the same machien
<Random_Transit> linux doesn't like USB hubs, i've found
<Pyrobob> mine works fine
<Pyrobob> was a plug-and-play
<Random_Transit> mine works...until i tried to use a printer with it
<Pyrobob> just plugged it in and everything worked.
<bhongong> no, it is directly inserted in my PC's USB Port
<Random_Transit> ok
<Pyrobob> my printer, stereo, mouse, and keyboard all work.
* Pyrobob got lucky with the usb hub on linux bit
<bhongong> but how do I make the wifi show up in the Network Interfaces.. If it is there is should work right?
<Random_Transit> yeah...i'm looking into that
<Random_Transit> bhongong...go to your settings menu
<Random_Transit> in k menu
<bhongong> ok
<Random_Transit> and go to networking
<bhongong> network settigs
<Random_Transit> sure
<bhongong> it is the same with kControl
<Random_Transit> oh...my bad again...
<bhongong> but this time everything is disabled
<Hobbsee> ping
* Random_Transit is using ubuntu, with kde installed
<Pyrobob> so yours is (K)Ubuntu
<Pyrobob> not Kubuntu
<Random_Transit> yeah
* Pyrobob is using Kubuntu 5.10
<Tm_T> moin
<Pyrobob> xP
* bhongong is using pure Kubuntu
<Random_Transit> same diff, for all intents and purposes
<Pyrobob> I need to update my KDE
* Hobbsee is using both ubuntu and kubuntu
<Random_Transit> just minor discrepancies
* Pyrobob gives a cookie to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> thanks
<Pyrobob> your welcome
<Hobbsee> finding some nice stuff in gnome, which i'd like in kde
<Pyrobob> its chocolate-sugar
<Hobbsee> then again, i'm finding some really annoying stuff, which i never want to see again
<Pyrobob> lol
<Pyrobob> you can't run them together at the same time?
<Hobbsee> you can
<Pyrobob> with an external booting device you could
<Hobbsee> but you can only be logged in at once
<Pyrobob> yeah
<Hobbsee> *to one at once
<Hobbsee> you can install ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu, and vice versa
<Pyrobob> no not if you use an external manager to boot and run everything
<Pyrobob> think Knoppix:STD have a program for that
<Hobbsee> good piont
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you and your pionts
* bhongong scratches head
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: hehe...yes, i cant spell, what's new
<Pyrobob> do that, then you can log into as many desktop OS's as you have installed on your machine at once
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ;)
<Pyrobob> + 1 for logging into the external manager
<Pyrobob> hell. do that, and you could run Windows and Linux at the same time
<Random_Transit> bhongong...go to a console and type iwconfig
<Pyrobob> or 2 different versions of Linux, or Mac and Linux, etc.
<Pyrobob> or if you got a tri-boot going on, do a 3 way with your booting
<bhongong> no ath0 there
* Random_Transit used to run Ubuntu, WinXP and PC-BSD
<Random_Transit> just straight Ubuntu now
* Pyrobob shoots WinXP
<bhongong> lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless, sit0 no wireles, vmnet8 no wireless
<Random_Transit> no ath0, huh?
* Pyrobob favors the Win98 
<Pyrobob> series*
<Random_Transit> O_o
<bhongong> yup :(
<Pyrobob> if your trying to pick up the USB pen thing for a wireless signal, your not gonna get one without installing it
<Pyrobob> because your missing drivers used to run it
<Pyrobob> trying to pick up a wireless signal with the USB pen thing*
<Random_Transit> bhongong, not to sound like a shithead or anything...but have you checked google yourself for drivers?
<robotgeek> bhongong: paste "lsusb -v" output into pastebin
<Pyrobob> just install it to a special file in a windows PC (like, USB driver) on the desktop
<Pyrobob> burn that to a CD
<Pyrobob> copy it over to Linux
<Pyrobob> rhn the file with somthing like Wine
<Pyrobob> and see if it works
<Pyrobob> no comfiguring necissary
<Pyrobob> configuring*
<robotgeek> Pyrobob: what are you talking about
<Pyrobob> I haven't got a clue
<Pyrobob> xD
<Pyrobob> I was thinking one thing
<Pyrobob> went to type it out and it became somthing else
* Pyrobob shuts up
<robotgeek> bhongong: please paste the output into the pastebin. /topic
<Random_Transit> O_o...pyrobob, what the bollocks are you on...and where can i get some???
<bhongong> paste bin?
<nalioth> !pastebin
<nalioth> !paste
<bhongong> !pastbin
<ubotu> bhongong: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<bhongong> !pastebin
* Hobbsee makes the gnome panel kde-ish
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: looks nice - no wpa, but it'll be useful for at uni
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: you could also try Lure's knetworkmanager :)
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: and where's that?  revu?
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko it apparently doesn't work yet, i tht he got it working
<bhongong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10324
<Jambon> how do i play ogg video files?
<robotgeek> bhongong: what card did you have again?
<Hobbsee> robotgeek: oh yeah, i tried that a couple of days ago
<Hobbsee> have been having network troubles ever since
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: lol
<bhongong> Surecom EP-90001-g
<bhongong> it's USB Wifi
<robotgeek> bhongong: you mean a 9001g right
<bhongong> http://www.surecom-net.com/pd-wireless-9001-g.htm
<bhongong> that's the product
<robotgeek> bhongong: it is supposed to work with ralink
<bhongong> ralink?
<fatejudger> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fatejudger> !fglrx
<ubotu> [fglrx]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> bhongong: http://ralink.rapla.net/
<bhongong> w8
<bhongong> checking
<robotgeek> bhongong: i think at this stage your best bet is ndiswrapper
<bhongong> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads which one do i download?
<robotgeek> bhongong: okay, need some more informatio from you. what hardware revision is our card
<bhongong> how do i know that?
<robotgeek> bhongong: it should be somewhere on the usb
<bhongong> w8
<robotgeek> bhongong: a1/a2/a3
<bhongong> i can't find it written anywhere
<bhongong> 3A
<bhongong> is that it? EP-90001-g\3A
<robotgeek> bhongong: okay. better use ndiswrapper for now
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell bhongong about ndiswrapper
<bhongong> where do i get it?
<dj_tasaka> hey guys, i have a question about suspend-to-disk and suspend-to-ram on kubuntu dapper
<dj_tasaka> the question is simple: how do i get it to work?
<dj_tasaka> right now i am not even sure which command to issue to make the system *try* to suspend
<dj_tasaka> the ubuntu wiki only said something about this being available from the gnome system menu. as i'm using kubuntu, i guess that's not an option
<bhongong> gee.. im installing phyton-gnome2.4 first
<bhongong> ok now what?
<bhongong> I get error when I run sudo /usr/bin/ndisgtk
<bhongong> gksudo /usr/bin/ndisgtk also   have problem
<bhongong> it says check your Gnome installation and I am using KDE.. :'(
<robotgeek> bhongong: do it from the command line methods
<bhongong> i have done the sudos
<bhongong> sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils_1.1-4ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Pyrobob> who wants to see a distro of Linux from hell?
<bhongong> sudo dpkg -i ndisgtk_0.5-1ubuntu1_all.d
<bhongong> do i have to copy the windows drive rversion
<bhongong> from the cd?
<robotgeek> bhongong: yes, you have to copy windows drivers from cd/website
<bhongong> hi, but it has no inf file in it.. only an Executable file
<robotgeek> bhongong: try cabextract
<bhongong> it is not cab it's .exe
<robotgeek> bhongong: not sure, that generally works on exe sometimes
<bhongong> how do i use it?
<bhongong> i already installed it dpkg -i
<judgen> After i installed dapper and played with the mixer app, the sound sounds crappy and xmms volume control does not work, any ideas?
<_demon> can anyone help me with an External Hard Drive issue?
<bhongong> Robotgeek> ok i have extracted the .exe file but there is no inf files there only .dlls
<_demon> its enabled and mounted but i get "Could not enter folder /media/sda1."
<judgen> where is the alsa config stored?
<robotgeek> bhongong: oh, i am not sure what to do next. i have never used ndiswraper
<judgen> if i remove the alsa mixers config, it will go back to default right?
<bhongong> :'( gee i never thought this could be hard..
<robotgeek> _demon: open a console and try cd /media/sda1
<Kao|Away> bhongong: you may need to install the driver on a windows box, and then find the INF file...
<Kao|Away> what card is it, btw?
<bhongong> USB Wifi (Surecom EP-90001-g)
<_demon> (robotgeek)  then what?
<bhongong> wait i have made it work in WinXP inside VMWare in Ubuntu. i'll check it now
<Kao|Away> ah, USB?
<bhongong> yes
<Kao|Away> yeah, check your XP install, see if you can find the name of the INF file
<bhongong> where should it be located? any idea what folder in winxp?
<Kao|Away> if you can, just copy the INF file and any other relavent files to the host, and there ya be :)
<Kao|Away> c:\windows\system32\inf, i do believe
<judgen> if i remove the alsa mixers config, it will go back to default right?
<bhongong> wow! there are lots of inf files in there
<bhongong> which one is it.. <sigh>
<Acksaw> just got my 15 ubu cds
<Kao|Away> bhongong: yeah, *doze uses that dir to store *all* driver files that it has...
<Kao|Away> not just the ones that are actually being used...
<Kao|Away> let me do a lil lookin around, and see what i can find...
<Kao|Away> what windows version driver are you using? XP?
<bhongong> yes
<Kao|Away> whats the PCIID of that card, btw?
<_demon> does kubuntu support NTFS external hard drives?
<Chousuke> read-only.
<_demon> not a way to write?
<Kao|Away> unless you recompile the kernel
<_demon> sounds out of my league
<Kao|Away> and add NTFS write support...
<Chousuke> DevGet: no way to write reliably.
<Kao|Away> ive done it. once.
<Chousuke> _demon: even
<Kao|Away> and no, it wasnt reliable.
<Chousuke> Kao|Away: you can only overwrite files of the same size.
<_demon> i see... not worth it.. Im only assuming its an NTSF drive... No other settings seem to do anything
<Kao|Away> Chousuke: i dont know the specifics.. all i know is that a few of the files i wrote were fine, some were trash, and after 20 or so writes, the entire partition was toast :)
<lubo> hello guys, is anyone using PCMCIA wireles card with kubuntu?
<bhongong> Kao, any update?
<Kao|Away> bhongong: wb... did you see my last post before you left?
<lubo> I need a tip for wireless PCMCIA/CARDBUS card which will work with my dapper kubuntu..
<bhongong> i don't think so.. i get disconnected
<Kao|Away> whats the PCIID of that card, btw?
<bhongong> sorry, can you paste it again?
<Kao|Away> lubo: if it doesnt work natively, there's always ndiswrapper :)
<Kao|Away> took me about 5 mins to get my PCI wireless-G card running on Breezy
<Kao|Away> bhongong: whats the PCIID on your wireless card?
<bhongong> its in a card its USB r
<lubo> Kao what type of card do you have?
<bhongong> its not a cart its USB
<Kao|Away> lubo: Airnet AWD154
<Kao|Away> lubo: they also make a PCMCIA version of the card... it's the Airnet AWN154
<lubo> thanks Kao for a tip...
<Kao|Away> n/p.. glad i could help :)
<lubo> currently looking on ebay... but no airnet for australia:-)
<lubo> Kao do you know what chipset does your card have?
<Kao|Away> lubo: sure do.. Marvell.. hang on, ill get you hte full PCIID
<Kao|Away> lubo: Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd.: Unknown device 1faa (rev 03)
<Kao|Away> bhongong: do you have the A1, A2 or 3A model?
<lubo> I got this list form my friend... http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz
<lubo> Kao is this the card what you are talking about?
<lubo> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Cisco-Aironet-802-11a-b-g-Wireless-CardBus-Adapter_W0QQitemZ8781021836QQcategoryZ3710QQssPageNameZWD7VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<Kao|Away> lubo: no. its not an Cisco card.
<Kao|Away> it's an Airnet card.
<Kao|Away> not Aironet ;)
<lubo> ok..
<Kao|Away> bhongong: are you still with me?
<bhongong> yes sorry
<Kao|Away> bhongong: in the INF folder on your XP install...
<Kao|Away> look for ZD1211U.inf
<bhongong> w8
<bhongong> there is none
<bhongong> no inf file starting with Z either
<Kao|Away> ok
<Kao|Away> do you have the A1, A2, or 3A model?
<bhongong> 3A
<bhongong> w8 i check the driver folder in WInxp
<bhongong> it is not using .inf file. its a sys file
<bhongong> rt2500usb.sys
<Kao|Away> check hte INF folder for rt2500usb.inf
<Kao|Away> yes, the SYS file is the actual driver... the INF file tells windows what file to use :)
<Kao|Away> and thats a realtek chipset...
<bhongong> then how do i use it. :-(
<Kao|Away> hang on.. im getting there ;)
<Kao|Away> gotta do some looking..
<tobstarr> hi
<Kao|Away> bhongong: just for kicks... open a terminal and type "lspci" see if it shows your card
<Kao|Away> err.. adapter
<tobstarr> does anyone know, if i can use the konqueror bookmarks with katapult?
<bhongong> nope
<bhongong> none
<Kao|Away> ok
<Kao|Away> well, according to the ndiswrapper list, you can use a driver made for a different card... it uses the same driver, so it wont matter
<Kao|Away> bhongong: go here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<Kao|Away> check out entry 22 under the A's
<Kao|Away> finding several cards/USB adapters using the same chipset
<bhongong> ok
<Kao|Away> just search the page for rt2500 :)
<Kao|Away> and on that note, im going to bed.. work tomorrow, and im tired
<Kao|Away> good luck to ya bhongong :)
<bhongong> ok thanks Kao and to the rest..
<bhongong> RobotGeek and Terminal. thanks. i'll be on a search for answers
<Chodder> How can I set mozilla to be my default browser instead of konqueror?
<Tm_T> Chodder: what?!
<Tm_T> ;(
<Chodder> I like konqueror (it's my fav) but I need something really low resources for this build
<Chodder> Tm_T, do you know how?
<Tm_T> Chodder: kcontrol -> KDE components -> components
<Chodder> ok
<Tm_T> I do ;)
<Chodder> thanks :)
<bhongong> :-D i learn tooo
<Chodder> Tm_T, I dont see it in there
<Tm_T> Chodder: hm?
<Chodder> Ya it deffinitely isnt in there
<Chodder> Any other ideas before I head over  to #kde ?
<Tm_T> Chodder: kcontrol -> KDE components -> Component Chooser -> Web Browser
<Tm_T> it IS there
<Chodder> I dont have component chooser
<Chodder> lol
<Tm_T> you can also use search
<Tm_T> ;)
<Chodder> Im serious its not there
<Chodder> I know what your talking about
<Chodder> It's just not there
<Tm_T> then, nocando
<Tm_T> ;(
<Chodder> Tm_T, woops, I was looking in the "retard" kcontrol
<Tm_T> you might lack some package(s)
<Tm_T> Chodder: ah!
* Chodder slaps the noobness out of ubuntu
<Tm_T> haha
<Chodder> Only reason I use kubuntu is it's faster to get a debian unstable "like" system
<Chodder> Hmm... I probably have to logout and back in for that change to effect
<Chodder> brb
<stephanosky> giorno a tutti
<Tm_T> stephanosky: stop that
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stephanosky> a ok grazie
<visik7> I've a problem with filesharing -> when I right click on a folder -> proprieties -> share    it says : You need to be authorized to share  folders I click on configure file sharing and it open the file sharing panel but I need to lookup again for the folder I need to share even if in allowed users I'm listed to share folders
<visik7> and even if I allow all user to share folder it says the same "You need to be authorized to share"
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<Jambon> anyone know how to get kmldonkey to work?
<rysiek|pl> Yep :)
<rysiek|pl> what do you need
<Jambon> it says the core isn't running
<_hirs> hi
<Jambon> i know i installed it
<_hirs> There is any extension for konqueror to support greasemonkey?
<rysiek|pl> Jambon: ok, how did you install it? with apt, Adept, from sourcecode?
<Jambon> synaptic
<Jambon> do i need to reinstall them in order?
<rysiek|pl> ok, are you using KDE?
<Jambon> ya
<Jambon> i just kant stand adept
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody, please, try: www.passport.net
<MetaMorfoziS> and try change your password, when it asks to write the numbers from the picture
<rysiek|pl> Jambon, try: KMenu -> Internet -> KMLDonkey
<MetaMorfoziS> you write ANYTHING it's not good
<MetaMorfoziS> it said you mispelled.
<Jambon> rysiek|pl: did
<rysiek|pl> and?
<MetaMorfoziS> the fuck'n mother's of ms.
<Jambon> it says it can't connect
<Jambon> and to make sure the core is running
<rysiek|pl> Ah, you have to have mlnet running
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> zelazny.freenode.net
<rysiek|pl> KMLDonkey is only a GUI frontend to mlnet
<Jambon> so what do i do?
<rysiek|pl> install mlnet :) gimme a sec, I'll check if it's in the repos
<Jambon> i can't find it
<rysiek|pl> I *think* mldonkey-server should do the trick
<Jambon> i have that installed already
<Jambon> oh
<Jambon> there we g
<rysiek|pl> ?
<Jambon> i had to run the "mlnet" command to get it to work
<rysiek|pl> yep
<rysiek|pl> but if you run "mlnet" you have to have the terminal, in which you typed it in, running all the time
<rysiek|pl> that's rather inconvenient - try: screen -m -d mlnet
<rysiek|pl> eeerrr...
<rysiek|pl> that's: screen -d -m mlnet :)
<maciek> any ideas why kubuntu-desktop package requires apmd and powernowd?
<rysiek|pl> because it contains some apps that depend on those two. why?
<maciek> then why these apps depend on powernowd when there's powersaved available?
<maciek> silly dependency
<Jambon> rysiek|pl: i just alt +f2
<rysiek|pl> Jambon: yeah, you can do it like that, but I always prefer to have it running in the background somewhere, rather than in a terminal. but the's perfectly ok, anyway
<Jambon> what networks are default?
<Jambon> and where do i find servers?
<rysiek|pl> you can set up the networks that are being used in the Settings -> Configure MLDonkey dialogue
<Jambon> it just gives me the option to add servers
<Jambon> and i don't know what servers i can add
<rysiek|pl> http://ed2k.2x4u.de/tpymq7p3/min/server.met
<rysiek|pl> there you go :)
<Jambon> oh
<lehmama> got an ALERT! /dev/ram does not exist -- during dvd_dapper installation
<bobyfixer> kde is evil buhhahaha
<lehmama> some help?
<Tm_T> bobyfixer: ?
<Tm_T> lehmama: sounds bad
<rysiek|pl> lehmama: try asking on #ubuntu, it's the same system, and there are more people on that channel
<visik7> ok I retry my answer
<visik7> I've a problem with filesharing -> when I right click on a folder -> proprieties -> share    it says : You need to be authorized to share  folders I click on configure file sharing and it open the file sharing panel but I need to lookup again for the folder I need to share even if in allowed users I'm listed to share folders
<visik7> and even if I allow all user to share folder it says the same "You need to be authorized to share"
<Tm_T> visik7: no idea
<visik7> Tm_T: something I can check ?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> ;)
<visik7> do u got the same behaviour ?
<Tm_T> I don't use any "filesharing" because I have ssh
<bobyfixer> botnet alert !
<bobyfixer> MUHAHahah
<Tm_T> hmm
<Jambon> rysiek|pl: where do the downloads go?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* bobyfixer was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (ok we got it, have a good life)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Jambon> anyone know where kmldonkey puts the downloads?
<rysiek|pl> sorry, been away for a sec
<rysiek|pl> Jambon: Settings -> Configure MLDonkey
<Jambon> ya......
* mornfall gets popcorn
<Jambon> idon't see a setting for that
<rysiek|pl> Jambon: ops, my bad. they go to the "incoming" directory
<Jambon> which is where?
<rysiek|pl> in the MLNet installation dir or in the dir that MLNaet has been run (you have to check that - I always run mlnet from the dir it's installed to)
<rysiek|pl> Jambon: locate incoming
<Jambon> great
<Jambon> is there a way to change where incoming is?
<rysiek|pl> Nothing I know about - apart from making it a symlink
<DeBert> How can you make kopete popup a window on incoming convo, instead of that annoying balloon?
<rysiek|pl> DeBert: Settings -> Behaviour -> General (these are translated from Polish, so they might be a bit different)
<DeBert> rysiek|pl: thx
<rysiek|pl> and Settings -> Behaviour -> Conversation (the firstcheckbox)
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i detect my default "kde directory installation" ?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php
<MetaMorfoziS> i want compile this
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: kde-config --prefix
<Tm_T> MetaMorfoziS: use --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<Tm_T> if that's what you're looking for
<rysiek|pl> anybody feeling like doing a little hacking on USplash? :)
<Hobbsee> rysiek|pl: if it could be changed from what it is now, kthat'd be good lol
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: =)
<rysiek|pl> huh? you mean "the image is lame" or "the whole project is lame"? :)
<Hobbsee> the image is
<rysiek|pl> well, I've changed mine =] 
<rysiek|pl> and *almost* wrote a howto for it, too ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> thany
<MetaMorfoziS> x
<rysiek|pl> now, the only thing I need is to get usplash.sh to set the console fonts, as it's supposed to
<rysiek|pl> anybody knows where them usplash devs are?
<Hobbsee> rysiek|pl: i'm not sure who does it
<rysiek|pl> darn
<w4eg_illuminatus> kann mir jemand sagen, ob es sich lohnt flight 5 mal auszuprobieren...
<w4eg_illuminatus> so als otto-normaler user *g*
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell w4eg_illuminatus about de
<rysiek|pl> ubotu tell w4eg_illuminatus about nl
<rysiek|pl> or whatever is you language ;)
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Hobbsee> it is german
<Hobbsee> can i something say, this is something flight 5 something.
<Hobbsee> missing a few words in there hehe :P
<rysiek|pl> huh?
<Hobbsee> rysiek|pl: i tried to translate :P
<rysiek|pl> ah :)
<_mindspin> w4eg_illuminatus: I would not use it as joe doe user
<_mindspin> you'll have no fun
<_mindspin> maybe try it on a testing machine , if you have one
* rysiek|pl is going to test his new hack on usplash.sh (and a *nasty* one, too). brb
<nuky> hey, how can i add a session to my start up sessions?
* rysiek|pl rejoices - the hack works like a charm
<IceBreak> hi, does the flight 5 include the latest kde ver ?
<Hobbsee> IceBreak: yes, 3.5.1
<IceBreak> how do i install kubuntu on my ubuntu?
<IceBreak> to try it out
<IceBreak> (using dapper f5)
<Hobbsee> !kubuntu
<ubotu> somebody said kubuntu was Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<IceBreak> i know that
<IceBreak> but i've got ubuntu installed
<IceBreak> and i want to enable kubuntu on it
<IceBreak> ahh, k :)
<IceBreak> i see now
<Hobbsee> IceBreak:  install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IceBreak> tnx
<robewald> hi, is there a tool which can convert a hexdump back into ascii?
<pulver> hey, how do you make gnome apps inherit kde colors when running a lightweight window manager outside the kde environment?
<cristiano> Hello all
<_jason_> evening
<_jason_> exit
<cristiano> I live in Brazil, and I have a problem with filenames on a partition FAT32 shared with Kubuntu and XP.
<cristiano> My locate in Kubuntu is pr_BR.UTF-8
<cristiano> But the files than I create at Linux appeared with strage caracters when I reboot in Windows.
<cristiano> Unfortunately I need to work with XP, I have some tasks to do in Delphi to College.
<joh6nn> i'm looking for some help with usb and udev on my kubuntu box
<Tm_T> cristiano: hmm, fat32 doesn't support utf-8 afaik
<Tm_T> just ascii
<joh6nn> trying to get usb devices to mount in persistent locations across multiple mounts
<IceBreak> anything i should know
<IceBreak> before installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> IceBreak: no, not really
<Hobbsee> decide if you want to use gdm or kdm
<joh6nn> IceBreak: don't think so; i've done it the other way around with no problem.
<Hobbsee> but you cna do that at any point
<IceBreak> k
<IceBreak> havaent tried kde
<IceBreak> in a long time
<cristiano> Tm_T: What can I do ?
<Tm_T> cristiano: for files you have to share between those systems, use only ascii characters
<Tm_T> cristiano: so no 
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> just e
<cristiano> Tm_T: I understand, but I'm affraid tha's not possible. Can I change the locale to be compatible with Windows ?
<Tm_T> cristiano: well, it's not about windows (it uses utf-8 iirc) but more about fat32
<Tm_T> cristiano: I might be wrong, so check it from somewhere
<rolf> Hej! Behver hjlp med Stram... nn som kan??
<cristiano> Tm_T: Well, I figured out. Until Linux can't write on NTFS, I'll be forced to use Windows at College :-(
<Tm_T> cristiano: yeah, but why you can't use just ascii characters?
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FAT32
<_mindspin> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu.se resp. #kubuntu.se
<_mindspin> !dk
<ubotu> [dk]  Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<_mindspin> !nor
<ubotu> _mindspin: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mindspin> !no
<ubotu> Ahh, too bad, I really thought so...
<_mindspin> !n
<ubotu> _mindspin: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<Tm_T> ;)
<_mindspin> btw. I didnT play
<cristiano> Tm_T: With my own files, no problem. But I received and share many files with other windows users, and everyone put many  in files. :-(
<cristiano> Tm_T: Yesterday I was received a zip with 35 files (a task to do), and almost all files have this problem.
<cristiano> TmT: Thanks anyway.
<MoreFX> Hi! Anyone got a _working_ Skype package running under 6.04?
<Tm_T> cristiano: ok, have to say that I have no idea if it's ascii-limit or not, but...
<Tm_T> MoreFX: what you mean
<joh6nn> MoreFX: bah.  i have trouble keeping track of the version numbers. 6.04 is Breezy, right?
<Tm_T> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Tm_T> joh6nn: no, dapper
<Tm_T> joh6nn: it's simple, Y.MM
<Tm_T> joh6nn: where Y = year and M = Month
<MoreFX> yes - I mean dapper
<Tm_T> MoreFX: so, check that skypehowto
<joh6nn> Tm_T: i always wondered what the logic to it was.  thank you
<MoreFX> the howto works fine for Breezy
<Tm_T> MoreFX: but?
<MoreFX> For drapper i get broken dependencies (so far)
<MoreFX> there does't seem to be an Ubuntu skype as far as I know.
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/#head-2fab847bad2d0fbcf939828c5c7ec3dc7af99a1b
<Tm_T> other than that, google might help
<Tm_T> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
* MoreFX will have a look
<MoreFX> As I said: I am talking about Drapper - the howto is for Breezy (an works fine for that release)
<MoreFX> Drapper seems to new to have helpful info to be found in google :-(
<_3poc> I got a question for all you K/Ubuntu guys: Is it possible to run KDE apps from Ubuntu and Gnome apps from Kubuntu?
<joh6nn> yes
<_3poc> joh6nn, how does it work? Do you just add repositories from both distros and then install? Is it that easy?
<visik7> repo are 1
<visik7> there aren't dual repo
<joh6nn> meaning it's even easier than that
<_3poc> So if I installed Ubuntu, it lists KDE apps in the repositories also?
<visik7> just apt-get install app you want
<joh6nn> _3poc: yes
<_3poc> So why have two separate distros then?
<joh6nn> why have debian be separate from redhat?
<morrow> actually its one distro with different installpackages... depending on the GUI you prefer...
<joh6nn> morrow: shhh! if you just tell them the answers, they'll never learn.
<joh6nn> ; )
<_3poc> From what I've read I thought Kubuntu was separate.
<Zaba_> ji ppl
<Zaba_> hi ppl
<_mindspin> some gnome and kde users are abit precious about which GUI is better
<joh6nn> which is like arguing over whether an apple is a better fruit than an orange
<Zaba_> can I install kubuntu over other linux without removing windows?
<joh6nn> (oranges, by the way, are clearly superior)
<_mindspin> joh6nn: yup
<_3poc> I'm currently a Mandriva user but I wanted to make sure that if I switched I could use both KDE and Gnome apps in the same distro easily.
<_mindspin> apples rule joh6nn
<_mindspin> ;-)
<_mindspin> _3poc: you can
<joh6nn> _mindspin: you heretci bastard!
<joh6nn> ; )
<morrow> pineapples :)
<joh6nn> heathen!
<_3poc> _mindspin, great. With all the crap going on with Mandriva I just might have to switch sometime in the near future.
<morrow> _3poc: there is no problem in using both kde&gnome with *ubuntu
<_mindspin> _3poc: I've read about....
<_mindspin> never used Mndriva
<joh6nn> yeah, it's a shame; Mandriva looks like it's falling apart
<_mindspin> !off-topic
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<_mindspin> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<_mindspin> nice place to discuss such
* joh6nn looks down, properly cowed
<joh6nn> yes'm
<joh6nn> so, anyone ever mess with persistent usb mounting, via udev?
<icebreak> ok, moved to kubuntu :)
<joh6nn> icebreak: gonna warn you: Kopete's junk.  stick with gaim
<_3poc> So if Kubuntu runs Gnome apps and Ubuntu runs KDE apps, which should I download :)
<joh6nn> _3poc: which ever one you prefer
<_3poc> joh6nn, What's wrong with Kopete?
<joh6nn> every time i've tried to use Kopete, it's been highly unstable
<joh6nn> across multiple distros and releases
<rysiek|pl> _3poc: it's a matter of taste, really
<_3poc> joh6nn, I was thinking about switching to it because my version of Gaim has poor file transfer support.
<joh6nn> _3poc: which version of gaim are you using?
<rysiek|pl> joh6nn: well, I have Kopete running almost 24/7 for a year now, and haven't had a single crash
<joh6nn> rysiek|pl: no?  i couldn't get the damn thing to stay up for more than an hour
<_3poc> joh6nn, Lemme check. Remeber its on a Mandriva box.
<rysiek|pl> joh6nn: what distro(s), what Kopete version?
<icebreak> what is a good linux development IDE ?
<_3poc> joh6nn, Gaim 1.5.0
<_3poc> icebreak, for what language?
<joh6nn> rysiek|pl: Mandrake 10.x, Kubuntu 5.04 and 5.10, and the last 2 versions of Kopete, whatever they may have been
<icebreak> _3poc: C/C++/python/php
<denisbr> Where I find information for translate in the documentacion (guide quicke for example) in the others languages?
<_3poc> icebreak, for C/C++ and Gnome try Anjuta. I like it but I don't know how well it compares to others.
<joh6nn> _3poc: don't know what to tell you then.  i had problems with Gaim file transfers for a while, but they disappeared around 1.4
<_3poc> joh6nn, I'll try Kopete for a while. Hopefully I'll have better luck than you :)
<joh6nn> more power to you if you do
<joh6nn> Kopete has real promise
<joh6nn> i just couldn't ever get it not to crash on me
<joh6nn> it does have some annoying stuff, but nothing that i can't live with
<rysiek|pl> joh6nn: strange, I've been running Kopete on all of those and worked like a charm o_O
<joh6nn> rysiek|pl: wouldn't be surprised if it was something peculiar to my setup.  i'm not an average user
<rysiek|pl> nobody is an "average user" ;)
<rysiek|pl> I would try to run it from konsole and see the dbg info
<joh6nn> ok, well, what i meant is, i frequently want to do things that make everyone stop and say "who the hell are you and why in god's name would you want to do that?"
<_3poc> Well, Linux has a much lower rate of "average" users than those OTHER operating systems.
<rysiek|pl> shit, sitting on this irc for half an hout now and still didn't ask my own question! lol!
<joh6nn> hahaha
<joh6nn> rysiek|pl: that happens to me a lot too
<joh6nn> what's your question?
<rysiek|pl> ok, here goes: anybody knows how to make a KEYBOARD key generate a MOUSE /button2 click/ event?
<rysiek|pl> either by using setkeycodes, or with some kind of app doing the stuff?
* rysiek|pl recognizes the usual silence after saying anything ;)
<joh6nn> hmmm
<_3poc> rysiek|pl, have you tried screwing around with accessibility tools like on-screen keyboard?
<joh6nn> in KDE, i know how to make any manner of keyboard combos, and i know how to make mouse gestures
<joh6nn> but i don't know how to make a keyboard do a mouse click
<joh6nn> lemme see if that's in the same place as the keyboard stuff
<rysiek|pl> _3poc: the thing is I have a multimedia keyboard and am using lineakd (great stuff, too). on the keyboard I have a key "PopupMenu", which I would like to have working like clicking mouse button 2 on the active window
<rysiek|pl> thx, joh6nn
* rysiek|pl 's going to get some tea... tea is good...
<cerebrix> hola everyone
<_3poc> rysiek|pl, that's tough because depending on where your mouse pointer is a different context menu comes up.
<cerebrix> someone mind helpin me out w/ a question?  nix novice here need a lil help =p
<_3poc> cerebrix, go ahead
<cerebrix> thanks =)
<cerebrix> ok i just got my system setup, got latest nvidia running and all that and thought id round out the night by doing a little desktop customization now that ive got the composite stuff running good.  so i thought id start with installing qtcurve
<cerebrix> so anyway, downloaded the package, and ./configure after decompressing it to get the following error
<cerebrix> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<cerebrix> no idea where to even begin troubleshooting that
<_3poc> cerebrix, why ./configure? You didn't get it by apt-get install?
<rysiek|pl> _3poc: yeah, I know, that's why I want to imitate the mouse button rather than using DCOP (which would be kinda pain in the neck)
<cerebrix> i didnt see a deb package for the latest qtcurve on kde-look.org
<hogemann> cerebrix: apt-get build-dep x-window-system
<cerebrix> this is what im trying to install
<cerebrix> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=5065
<_3poc> hogemann, I don't recommend building an app from scratch for novices. But try what hogemann said and then try ./configure again.
<rysiek|pl> cerebrix: have you got build-essentials?
<hogemann> cerebrix: no, wait... I think "apt-get build-dep kde" and "apt-get install build-essential" will do the trick
<_3poc> rysiek|pl, what about the right-click button that is already on your keyboard?
<zblach> hi
<hogemann> cerebrix: or, you can try to convert a RPM package into a DEB package using ALIEN
<rysiek|pl> huh? well, that's the one I'm trying to configure :)
<zblach> alien is iffy at best
<rysiek|pl> alien is a little bit "out there"
<cerebrix> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<rysiek|pl> but works :)
<zblach> quick question. every time I boot my computer, i have to set a new route. which file do I append that information to to automate it?
<_3poc> rysiek|pl, I'm confused. You which key I am talking about right? It's the one to the left of the right-ctrl on newer keyboards?
<cerebrix> thats the error i just got when i tried to apt-get build-dep kde
<joh6n1> i love cheap university networks
<rysiek|pl> _3poc: yep, that's the one
<_3poc> rysiek|pl, so you want to set it to something other than right-mouse-click?
<rysiek|pl> zblach: what "new route"?
<zblach> rysiek|pl, 'sudo route add default gw <gateway>'
<rysiek|pl> _3poc: no. I want it to actually do the right click :)
<zblach> the numbers it uses by default are wrong
<rysiek|pl> zblach: /etc/network/interfaces :)
<joh6n1> rysiek|pl: it does for me already
<zblach> rysiek|pl, i gathered as much, but where specifically?
<joh6n1> i thought you were wanting a different key to do it
<hogemann> cerebrix: Uh... you'll need to reconfigure your repository list, and add some source repositories
<_3poc> rysiek|pl, On my computer it does it already.
<rysiek|pl> zblach: read "man interfaces"
<cerebrix> ok ill hit the forums and check for "source repositories" im sure ill come up with something.  thanks again hogemann =)
<rysiek|pl> _3poc, joh6n1: d'oh, well, looks like it doesn't on my setu o_O
<hogemann> cerebrix: no... wait a second
<rysiek|pl> *setup
<hogemann> cerebrix: why dont you try to search for a DEB package at www.apt-get.org first?
<_3poc> gtg guys. Thanks for the answers to my K/ubuntu questions!
<rysiek|pl> nop, cu
<cerebrix> didnt know i could =p lol.  told ya i was a novice.  thanks ill have a look over that site
<rysiek|pl> joh6nn: can you do something for me?
<zblach> ...well, that didn't work.
<rysiek|pl> zblach: pastebin me your /etc/network/interfaces
<joh6nn> rysiek|pl: sure, what're you after?
<hogemann> cerebrix: if you dont find a DEB you can try to convert a RPM file... "apt-get install fakeroot alien && fakeroot alien -d qtcurve.rpm"
<rysiek|pl> joh6nn: if that button works for you, can you please pastebin me the output of getkeycodes?
<joh6nn> hold on...
<hogemann> cerebrix: this will produce a DEB package out of a RPM... sometimes it works, sometimes dont... but is worth a try
<joh6nn> rysiek|pl: never used getkeycodes before; from the terminal i get:
<joh6nn> $ getkeycodes
<joh6nn> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<rysiek|pl> sudo getkeycodes
<joh6nn> ah
<denisbr> :-)
<joh6nn> 's kinda long; pm?
<rysiek|pl> !pastebin
<rysiek|pl> !tell joh6nn about pastebin
<joh6nn> yeah, that works too
<rysiek|pl> :)
<zblach> rysiek|pl, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10333
<rysiek|pl> thanks a lot :)
<zblach> thanks
<rysiek|pl> zblach, what about your routes?
<rysiek|pl> d'oh :] 
<rysiek|pl> sorry, thought it's joh6nn pastebinning me ;)
<zblach> sorry
<joh6nn> rysiek|pl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10334
<rysiek|pl> zbalch: on what interface you want the gateway toi be configured?
<zblach> wlan0
<rysiek|pl> and the address of the gw is?..
<zblach> 192.168.1.1
<zblach> instead of .0
<zblach> rysiek|pl, i had an idea
<mcscruff> add route default gw 192.168.0.1 ??
<zblach> mcscruff?
<zblach> what if i put the iface eth0 inet dhcp above the iface wlan0 inet static
<zblach> er...
<mcscruff> that should set the default gw to 192.168.0.1
<rysiek|pl> zblach, gimme a sec
<zblach> what if i put the 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' above the 'iface wlan0 inet static'
<rysiek|pl> almost there ;)
<zblach> ok
<rysiek|pl> zbach: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10336
<rysiek|pl> that;s how your /etc/network/interfaces should look like, IMHO
<mcscruff> bbl
<rysiek|pl> zblach: notice the "gateway" section in the wlan0 definition stanza and the network section ("network" should always end on .0, IMHO)
<zblach> why? what does that mean?
<rysiek|pl> "network" is the network identification - like 192.168.0.<whatever>, it is read against the netmask
<zblach> ok
<rysiek|pl> so when you have a network of 192.168.1.0 and a netmask of 255.255.255.0 then the interface is confoigured to communicate with all machines on the 192.168.1. network
<rysiek|pl> the "gateway " was what you missed, IMHO
<zblach> ok. i knew i was missing something
<rysiek|pl> zblach: and in case you don't know: you don't have to reboot
<zblach> rysiek|pl, i know, but thanks anyways
<rysiek|pl> ok :)
<zblach> all i have to do is: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zblach> right?
<rysiek|pl> aye :)
<zblach> ok. thanks
<rysiek|pl> np
<rysiek|pl> m'kay, going, guys. cu all later
<denisbr> Can I to use proxy in the kopete?
<joh6nn> anyone know how i can make "sudo bash" load /root/.bashrc ?
<tamer> Hi people, the kubuntu printer package doesn't work propably
<tamer> How can I enable the cups webinterface?
<nuky> hi, i just installed printer on kubuntu and it installed fine as in i got a succesful test page and everything. but when i try to print a pdf to it, it doesn't do anything. when i try to print a normal text file, i get this error: lpr: error - unable to print file: client-error-not-found. do you know why this could be?
<yosoyyo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<NRG88> hi, how do i restart the openssh server
<NRG88> ?
<zmo1138> NRG88: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<NRG88> ok, thanks, i felt into panic, because didn't found sshd there :)
<NRG88> hm, a friend's ssh server doesn't work, but i installed openssh-server
<NRG88> opened port 22 on firestarter
<NRG88> stopped firestarter, and nothing
<NRG88> when i type ssh user@ip, nothing
<NRG88> no reactions
<NRG88> i even reconfigured ssh to work on port 80
<NRG88> what can i do?
<zmo1138> NRG88: is port 22 forwarded on the router?
<simian> !skim
<ubotu> simian: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NRG88> hm, this is what whe're thinking about right know, how do i check that?
<NRG88> nowhere i guess :(
<simian> what is skim?
<morrow> NRG88: logon to the router (webif or whaterver UI it supports) and check for port forwarding
<zmo1138> NRG88: do you have (admin) access to the router?
<NRG88> no
<NRG88> hm, why can't i use ipconfig?
<NRG88> nrg88@NRGnet:/etc/init.d$ sudo ipconfig
<NRG88> sudo: ipconfig: command not found
<mart> NRG88: because ipconfig is a windows command :)
<mart> NRG88: try ifconfig
<NRG88> oh :D
<NRG88> i found out, that he has a local ip >:\
<NRG88> 10.0.0.1
<NRG88> how can i access that with ssh?
<zmo1138> NRG88: you have to be on the same lan to access that machine...
<NRG88> darn
<NRG88> szia MetaMorfoziS
<NRG88> zmo1138, just this way? these are inaccesable by outsiders?
<zmo1138> NRG88: yes they are, only if you forward a port on the oustide of the (nat)router to the inside ip 10.0.0.1 you can gain access from the internet
<NRG88> hm, that means not evenhackers can do a anyithing :D
<zmo1138> NRG88: yeah that's NAT security, but a l33t h4x0r can try to hack the router...
<NRG88> oh, well i won't search hours, daysm even weeks, and spend time with hacking, just to hack it's router, to gain access to a normal, ssh
<NRG88> :(
<NRG88> he used an USB modem, and remote desktop in xp worked fine
<NRG88> now, with the ethernet modem, it doesn't work
<NRG88> he had to use an ethernet modem, because on linux, he couldn't install SpeedTouch 330 USB modem :(
<NRG88> !usbmodem
<ubotu> NRG88: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MoreFX> Hi. a quick Drapper-Question: Is system settings broken in K-Menue?
<MoreFX> Does not start when I try the "system setting" icon in menue
<MoreFX> sudo systemsettings works fine, however
<Tm_T> MoreFX: use kcontrol ;(
<MetaMorfoziS> csa NRG88
<MoreFX> The question is not what I use ;-)
<_mindspin> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<MoreFX> Just wanted to know if this is a known issue
<MoreFX> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MoreFX
<Tm_T> MoreFX: hmm, check from kmenuedit what command is used for systemsettings
<Tm_T> MoreFX: that menu item can be borked
<MoreFX> Tm_T: sudo systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<MoreFX> But I am ot here
<_mindspin> no prob MoreFX  its just to seperate the support demands of the users while dapper is not realeased
<admrl> !flood
<ubotu> methinks flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<simian> does firefox use gtk2
<admrl> simian: yes
<visik7> yes
<simian> but it doesn't look too bad under KDE
<admrl> it uses its own icons and its all done in firefox
<admrl> themes*
<admrl> its own themes
<simian> would it use more memory than native kde software?
<visik7> yes it use at least if u have only a gtk2 app
<visik7> to be more clear
<visik7> it doesn't use kdelibs so it needs to load gtk2 into memory
<visik7> but if u have gtk already loaded for another program like gaim or amule
<visik7> it doesn't metters
<simian> i like konqueror but it can be tricky sometimes
<simian> sometimes it displays page strange
<visik7> simian: me too
<visik7> I like konqueror
<visik7> btw I read some time ago that there's a gecko engine also for konqueror
<visik7> but dunno how to enable it
<visik7> or if it was just an hack
<simian> yes i remember hearing that a while ago
<mart> visik7: it's still unreleased, afaik
<visik7> mart: just read somewhere in my agregator
<simian> how do you enable flash in konqueror?
<wimpies> Hi I want to mount my USB  disk always on the same node (and not on dev/sbx which jumps around)
<slow-motion> hallo
<jjesse> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Azertyuuu> hey  all, i 'm considering to install Kubuntu Flught 5, but will it be possible to easily upgrade to Alfa 1 in the near future ?
<jjesse> sorry but what is alfa 1?
<Azertyuuu> final release
<jjesse> should be able to upgrade then throuh apdet-updater
<jjesse> is that what the final release is now being called?
<istruttoresp> qualche italiano??
<mcscruff> http://pastebin.com/605569 -- pls can someone help, im compiling a madwifi driver
<_mindspin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Tm_T> puhuttako savvoo?
<Tm_T> ;)
<zmo1138> mcscruff: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=105437
<Petecakes> yay...finally got some blank CDs, now I can burn Kubuntu and go install it ^_^
<Tm_T> yay!
<JasonF> gah, what is the ubotu trigger for the koffice 1.5b information?
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/
<Tm_T> there's your trigger =)
<mcscruff> anyone know how to patch wifi drivers?
<flapjack> this a good place to ask if u can't work out how to do something?
<mart> flapjack: it really depends on what you're trying to do :)
<flapjack> heh, well it's something in kubuntu
<mcscruff> just ask
<flapjack> well i kopete, how do you change the colour of the place where you type?
<flapjack> mine's changed to dark blue when i was messing around with styles in kcontrol
<flapjack> and it's staying that colour
<flapjack> want it to be white again
<mart> flapjack: you've set it back to "default colour scheme" or something in kcontrol?
<flapjack> yeah
<mart> flapjack: maybe need to restart kopete?
<mcscruff> im sure u can change it in kopete styles
<flapjack> i've rebuillt it from svn and still the same
<mart> mcscruff: not sure about the bit where you type
<mart> flapjack: but you've quit and restarted kopete, right?
<flapjack> yeah
<istruttoresp> thanks ubotu
<estel> hi
<estel> what is the pakage name of the kernel sources?
<Petecakes> hmm...odd. I've set my primary boot drive to my CD-Rom drive, and burned the Kubuntu ISO onto a CD. The CD drive is reading the CD, yet it boots Windows from my hard drive (secondary boot drive) as normal...
<mart> apt-cache search linux-source
<mart> estel: depends whether you're picky about versions.
<Petecakes> any ideas?
<flapjack> corrupt iso?
<ABCSurfer> hi all
<flapjack> hi
<ABCSurfer> is kubuntu a good choise for a beginner in the linux world ?
<Petecakes> flapjack; possibly. Should I download it again?
<Petecakes> I mean, I got it straight from kubuntu.org...
<ccc_> ABCSurfer: yup
<flapjack> Petecakes: check the md5
<ABCSurfer> is it difficult to use ?
<simian> ABCSurfer: I think it's a good choice
<_thumper_> Why does Konqueror stall?
<ccc_> ABCSurfer: easy to use, but use linux only if you're willing to learn about it.
<_mindspin> ABCSurfer: that depends on the user
<_mindspin> get you a live cd and try
<flapjack> ABCSurfer: there's only way to find out
<flapjack> ABCSurfer: only one*
<flapjack> is there a standard format that kde apps use to store colours in their config? like the #xxxxxx way for example?
<Petecakes> flapjack; the md5 sums match
<mart> flapjack: it's likely that they use whatever QColor.name() gives, beyond that.... no idea.
<mart> flapjack: so #rrggbb is a good bet.
<mart> flapjack: kopete seems to like rrr,ggg,bbb - check .kde/share/config/kopeterc
<mart> [RichTextEditor] 
<mart> BgColor=255,255,255
<mart> looks like a good bet
<flapjack> mart: ah i was looking in .kde/share/apps/kopete, thanks i'll see what's there
<flapjack> mart: yeah was just what u said :) genius, now i don't need to format
<mart> flapjack: format?
<Kao|Away> anyone use kweather?
<flapjack> mart: format my / partition
<mart> flapjack: jeez, I hoped you wouldn't say that
<mart> guess old windows habits die hard, eh?
<flapjack> lol
<YaH00> hi. I have a question. will there be a KUBUNTU dapper version?
<mart> flapjack: normally, if you've screwed an application, just moving it's files in .kde somewhere else will restore defaults
<Kao|Away> YaH00: most likely...
<mart> flapjack: at the very worst, you can move the entire .kde dir out the way
<flapjack> mart: good to know
<YaH00> Kao|Away ->  and what are the likely time estimations?
<KaoticEvil> YaH00: i assume it will be released at the same time as the Ubuntu Dapper version
<ryanakca> anyone know of a euchre game for kubuntu?
<KaoticEvil> considering that the Flight x's are being released at the same time...
<YaH00> so, it seems this will be likely in a month?
<mart> YaH00: June-ish, probably.  apparently.
<mart> there's some talk of delaying it.
<YaH00> ok, thanks
<mart> perhaps it's more than talk, perhaps less.
<Petecakes> ha! I'm such a n00b.
<flapjack> what was wrong?
<Petecakes> I realised the problem: I burned the .ISO as a data CD
<flapjack> ah
* Petecakes hides head in shame
<Petecakes> Oh well, I suppose I can use that other CD as a frisbee. Better than letting it go to waste.
<mart> Petecakes: maybe you should start a trend of sending useless CD's to AOL, in return for all they've done for us?
<KaoticEvil> lol Petecakes... ive done that at least once :P
<KaoticEvil> LOL mart good idea
<Petecakes> mart; you mean return AOL CDs to sender?
<flapjack> indeed
<Petecakes> :P
<flapjack> hmm here's another question, why do so many guides for compiling things on ubuntu forums not use checkinstall? isn't it the best  way to do things?
<mart> flapjack: don't know.  I always install unpackaged stuff somewhere under /opt, then just remove the whole directory when I'm done with it.
<mart> flapjack: GNU stow is pretty cool too, for that sort of thing
<flapjack> mart: what sort of thing?
<flapjack> mart: being able to uninstall things easily?
<mart> flapjack: installing and removing stuff that's not packaged.
<flapjack> ah is 'uninstall' a windows word?
<mart> flapjack: stow allows you to install several versions of something, switch between them, and delete versions.
<mart> flapjack: dunno.  I just think 'rm', which translates to 'remove' :)
<flapjack> any idea why some programs like adept ignore the styles stuff and still have huge fonts?
<uniq> flapjack: they are probably executed as the user 'root'. you can edit the settings if you start control center as root. 'sudo kcontrol'
<flapjack> weird i've been able to solve all these complicated things without asking anyone but customising the gui's a bit of a mystery
<flapjack> ahh
<flapjack> that makes sense
<uniq> it does :)
<al3> hi ;)
<flapjack> u've heard all these questions before? lol
<al3> how i can install KDevelop in my Kubuntu ?
<uniq> no, but i've solved a few problems myself.
<uniq> al3: use adept to install it.
<uniq> k -> system -> adept
<Random_Transit> man...all the linux snobs are migrating to #ubuntu today....can't get a useful bit of advice out of ANYONE in there...
<al3> uniq in adept there isn't the Kdevelop packet
<Random_Transit> al3, try kynaptic
<al3> what is kynaptic
<uniq> al3: then start adept, -> view -> manage repositories
<flapjack> al3: have u enabled the extra repositories?
<al3> uhm....no
<Random_Transit> ah
<al3> i have only decommented the base repositories
<Random_Transit> there's your problem then
<al3> :D
<Random_Transit> the more repositories available to you the better, i say!
<al3> what are the extra-repositories ?
<Random_Transit> al3...i'm pretty sure you can find them on the ubuntuwiki somewhere
<Random_Transit> i'll go have a look
<al3> ok, i take the extra repositories and put them in sources.list ?
<Random_Transit> better yet...i'll pastebin my apt/sources.list for you
<al3> i find that http://italy.copybase.ch/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<Random_Transit> al3...here...http://pastebin.com/605737
<al3> thanks random transit :)
<nico8481> hi
<flapjack> would copying ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals to /root/.kde/share/config be a bad idea?
<mart> flapjack: um, I would try it :)
<mart> flapjack: after all, you can always delete it.
<tomeklu> hi all :)
<marmon> hi
<zyth> will adept upgrade me to kde3.5 or will I manually need to do that?
<Petecakes> I'm going to go crazy...
* zyth just did a fresh install and is upgrading all
<Petecakes> I revise that statement: I'm going to go crazier.
<flapjack> mart: u see i don't know these kinda things i mean i worry that if i change a file after making a backup, that when a program reads it, it could then change other files which i don't know about
<tomeklu> sudo apt-get distr upgrade
<tomeklu> that's all what you have to do zyth
<zyth> doh, I'm in the middle of letting adept upgrade all upgradeable packages
<zyth> I shall have to do that next
<zyth> ;)
<tomeklu> lol :))
<tomeklu> pure debian ways :))
<_manu> Good evening all
<zyth> then I still have to d/l automatix and install flash and wine and everything
<zyth> oooog.
<tomeklu> hi manu
<_manu> I have some questions...
<tomeklu> no, everythig will be the same
<tomeklu> even the wallpaper
<HymnToLife> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<zyth> oh?
<zyth> meh,... so I get to manually install everything
<zyth> whee.
<_manu> and I'm french, so sory for my english approximativ...
<tomeklu> sorry for my english
<_manu> ya :      sorry
<_manu> lol
<tomeklu> so i meant that java flash and your confugurations will stay
<Tm_T> zyth: hmm
<Tm_T> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<zyth> oh cool
<zyth> thanks Tm_T  :D
<Tm_T> zyth: but my advice, learn to do things your own so you know what to do when something goes wrong
<tomeklu> good advice :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<_manu> Can you know the command to install codecs video with mplayer to see videos live on Internet. I have a kubuntu 5.10
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Tm_T> I think there's something
<tomeklu> the best way is to install the debian by yourself before you will install ubuntu :))
<Tm_T> _manu: more in mplayers website
<_manu> and ???
<zyth> Tm_T: yes, I have done it all manually before on my old hoary notebook, so I wasn't looking forward to it again, it's tedious ;)
<Tm_T> zyth: it's not
<_manu> I know there is a command : apt-get install mplayer-codecs but It is nothing
<zyth> Tm_T: I  guess it's a matter of of opinion
<Tm_T> zyth: indeed ;)
<Tm_T> zyth: some people say compiling is difficult, imho it's easy as wiping lamas ass
<Tm_T> _manu: http://mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design7/info.html
<tomeklu> manu: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<_manu> think you
<_manu> thank you
<tomeklu> then download the codecs and put it into the /usr/win32/ directory
<_manu> ok !!!
<mart> Tm_T: exactly how easy is it to wipe a llamas ass?
<mart> ;)
<tomeklu> lol :))
<Tm_T> mart: no idea, but I hope it
<Tm_T> 's easy ;)
* Tm_T moos
<tomeklu> i dont like to compile anything it takes ages
<Tm_T> it does not
<mart> tomeklu: it does if you sit and watch it...
<tomeklu> yeah
<Tm_T> tomeklu: like, I have compiled multiple apps today while browsing net, gimpin' and ircin' and oh, whatever
<Tm_T> tomeklu: it's just say couple magic words and leave it
<tomeklu> yeah couple of magic words ;) apt-get install :))
<zyth> huh 'sudo apt-get distr upgrade' gives me an error
<tomeklu> zyth: whats wrong?
<mart> zyth: try `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<zyth> tomeklu: it was suggested I run 'sudo apt-get distr upgrade' but I am getting 'Invalid Operation
<zyth> ohok
<zyth> ah it says it has nothng to  do
<zyth> brb I suppose
<tomeklu> have ya added something to sources.list before ?
<Petecakes> hmmm...would burn speed matter when burning the ISO>
<Petecakes> ?*
<zyth> huh no kde3.5 :S
<Tm_T> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<mart> anyone Dutch here?
<ryanakca> anyone know of a euchre game for kubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<tomeklu> mart: i'm not
<mart> HymnToLife:  hmmm, not sure I'll venture there given that I don't know any of the language :)
<HymnToLife> lol
<HymnToLife> why are you asking then ?
<tomeklu> i know a little bit swedish :) it's quite simillar to dutch :))
<mart> HymnToLife: just wondered if this was real !?! http://www.brusselsjournal.com/node/918
<Tm_T> tomeklu: it's not
<Tm_T> tomeklu: it's far away, you prolly mean danish ;)
<tomeklu> maybe i heard that from my  swedish teacher
<tomeklu> yeah:)) i meant danish
<Tm_T> tomeklu: det r
<kip> hi
<kip> can you tell me whats diffrent about kubuntu than ubuntu
<tomeklu> det ar en bil ...  do ya understand, probaly yes
<Tm_T> tomeklu: unfortunately yes
<kip> err sorry i didnt understand
<tomeklu> *propably
<tomeklu> tim: from denmark?
<tomeklu> kip: ununtu has gnome, kubuntu has kde that's the diffirence
<kip> just that?
<kip> whats better then
<tomeklu> not quite, but that's almost all
<tomeklu> kip: i dpon't know, i prefer kde
<mart> kip: well, kubuntu obviously.  but ask in #ubuntu and you'll get a different answer.
<zyth>  File "./easyubuntu.py", line 22, in ?
<zyth>     import gtk, gtk.glade
<zyth> ImportError: No module named gtk
<tomeklu> that's right :))
<zyth> ...what am I missing?
<kip> what the most easy too use then
<tomeklu> kde is nicer than ugly gnome ;)
<mart> kip: as above :)
<tomeklu> heheheh :))
<tomeklu> lol :))
<mart> zyth: python-gtk2 ?
<zyth> ok
<mart> zyth: and python-glade2 probably
<bkjones> hi all
<nail> Im a linux noob and I was surprised just how easy to install KDE is :)
<tomeklu> congratultions :)) nail
<nail> Linux is awesome :D
<tomeklu> lol :))
* NRG88  XMMS currently playing:  Sum 41 - Second Chance For Max Headroom 3:02/3:51 (78%) 192 kbit/s
<nail> anyone have a URL or some KDE desktop screens?
<Tm_T> screenshots?
<nail> ya, ty
<mart> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/kde340shots.php
<mart> http://www.kde.org/announcements/visualguide-3.5.php
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<nail> woot :D ty ty
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/
<Tm_T> there's some from mine
<ryanakca> anyone know of a euchre game for kubuntu?
<nail> thanks Tm T thats what I was after
<mart> nail: the kde.org ones show something similar to a default install of kubuntu
<nail> yeah mart, I noticed :)
<mart> nail: oh, sorry.  got you confused with kip.
* mart is tired.
<LeeJunFan> anyone know how to make the .DCOPserver socket file have a new home? There must be an environ variable for it I suspect?
<nail> lol, I dont care about anything atm! I'm free of M$!!!!!!!!! Freeeeeeee!
<mcscruff> lmao
<flapjack> those exclamation marks suggest u care about that
<nail> heh, sry. carried away :p
<nail> hmm looks like my wincustomize.com account is going to lapse :o
<mcscruff> its ok www.kde-look.org will be your guide
<nail> awesome!
* mcscruff hits a nail o nthe head
<mcscruff> *on
<nail> heh
<bkjones> man - this is the first distro I've run all of the alpha/betas of. Is it normal to have like 40 package updates every day?
<bkjones> er, dapper that is.
<apokryphos> bkjones: it's a development distribution; developers work on it everyday
<bkjones> yeah.
<apokryphos> bkjones: not necessary in any way to upgrade every day. In fact, you're also wasting their bandy a little ;-)
<bkjones> well, actually, in my case, it typically is. I use TONS of the applications installed, and every time I update, one of them stops being broken ;-P
<bkjones> I figured because I use so many apps, I might be a good tester to have around.
<mcscruff> bkjones - drapper yes, coz its still being built
<flapjack> has anyone tried to make a p2p apt thing?
<apokryphos> bkjones: good if you add in bug reports/helpful feedback. Not if you don't though ;-)
<bkjones> yeah, clearly :)
<BigBadBen> flapjack: I thought there was a apt bittorrent thingy around somewhere. Don't know if its part of any distros yet.
<apokryphos> I don't think there is
<apokryphos> bittorrent wouldn't work anything like apt, so it wouldn't make much sense
<apokryphos> s/wouldn't/doesn't/
<BigBadBen> mybe I thinking about getting cd images, not to sure :)
<nail> guys can I change my local host name?
<apokryphos> nail: yes. hostname name
<nail> ty :)
<bkjones> I don't think "hostname name" lasts through a reboot, does it?
<nail> hmm
<BigBadBen> bkjones: correct, you need to modify /etc/hostname
<bkjones> ...and maybe /etc/hosts?
<BigBadBen> indeed.
<hugo_> how can I change the font colors of my taskbar?
<hugo_> can't find the option in kcontrol
<bkjones> should be under fonts, I think.
<bkjones> oh wow, there are no colors there.
<bkjones> sorry
<hugo_> hehe, you're correct :P
<hugo_> any other ideas?
<tsdgeos> well, you probably can not do it from a user POV
* tsdgeos shuts of
<tsdgeos> hugo_: go to Colors
<hugo_> yes..
<tsdgeos> then on right choose which color you want to change
<hugo_> Button Text changes the active ones, but it also changes the fontcolor in every button :P
<hugo_> I use grey button, and I need white color for my taskbar
<tsdgeos> 
<tsdgeos> you NEED it?
<bkjones> heh
<hugo_> yeh, I need it
<tsdgeos> if you really NEED it i guess you could code a [q|k] style
<hugo_> tsdgeos: sounds like a difficult task.
<tsdgeos> yeah
<hugo_> I'm sure there is an easier way :p
<ealm> what do you guys recommend, flight 5 or breezy... stability mustn't be 100%, but I need the desktop to be usable at least
<ealm> ..one or two broken packages are no prob as I've run debian for a long time
<bkjones> ealm: drake is good.
<bkjones> I'm using it for my main workstation at the office.
<ealm> cool
<bkjones> so long as you're not a total n00b, it's fine.
<ealm> will I be able tp dist-upgrade to the final dapper when it arrives?
<bkjones> I believe so, yes.
<Petecakes> I burned the ISO at 40x, and got an installation error because I burned too fast...what would be the fastest possible burn speed that would avoid errors? 24x? 16x?
<bkjones> Make sure you get an updated update-manager.
<bkjones> ?!?!
<hugo_> Petecakes: depends on the media you're using
<bkjones> never heard of such a thing.
<ealm> pete: I always burn installation cd:s in 4x
<hugo_> ealm: that's bs! :p
<ealm> updated update manager?
<Petecakes> 4x? I suppose that would be safe, yeah.
<bkjones> how does the cd know how fast it was burned? The data is there or not.
<hugo_> updated package-manager
<Petecakes> I'll try 4x then.
<hugo_> bkjones: it burns more accurate in slower speeds
<ealm> hugo_: happened to many times to me 16x burns fail, even 8x a few times, whereas 4x works
<ealm> but it also depens on the quality of the burner of course
<hugo_> ealm: I always burn everything on 40-48x
<mart> and definitely slow speeds for audio players...
<hugo_> ealm: and the cd's
<bkjones> I've never heard of that. Anyone have links to info on why the hell that would ever be true?
<bkjones> I burned mine on a 40x burner for my amd64 wkstation, and it was fine.
<ealm> it isnt possible to format in reiser4 in dapper installation, is it?
<hugo_> bkjones: why would you want to be able to configure speeds if it's TOTALLY unecassay?
<hugo_> unecassary
<bkjones> unnecessary
<bkjones> ;-)
<bkjones> configure speeds?
<hugo_> yes :
<ealm> pete: well... if it didnt work at 40x I suggest you try an overly low speed like 4x
<bkjones> I don't want to configure speeds.
<hugo_> bkjones: but some people do :P
<bkjones> I just don't understand the technicalities involved in that whole scenario.
<bkjones> what's the sense of having a 40x burner if it produces coasters?
<hugo_> maybe someone can tell me why I can't find anything on the dvd after i burn it?
<hugo_> I have tried several times, and you can see on the disc that there is data on it
<Petecakes> ealm; I'm burning it at 4x just now
<bkjones> so what application gave the error regarding the too-high-speed burning?
<mart> bkjones: you don't always get errors when you burn too fast
<bkjones> then how do you know that's the problem?
<mart> bkjones: when burning at slower speeds fixes the problem
<Petecakes> Well, the error wasn't "You burn too fast - Slow down cowboy" or anything.
<Petecakes> I think the error came when installing remaining packages or something.
<hugo_> well.. burning at high speed again may fix it :P
<Petecakes> It said something about an error, then suggested burning at a slower speed.
<hugo_> Petecakes: it could be a broken md5sum
<Petecakes> hugo_; I checked the md5s before I burned.
<mart> It's not rocket science - it's just a chemical reaction during CD writing.  the longer you allow the reaction to take place, the more likely it is to be effective.
<Petecakes> well, that's it burned at 4x.
<Petecakes> Time to go try it out :)
<bkjones> wtf? The md5sum matched, but it still gave errors?
* bkjones 's brain explodes. 
<hugo_> BECAUSE he wrote the cd at high speed
<hugo_> that again resulted in a error on the cd
<bkjones> but an error on the cd should cause the md5 to mismatch.
<hugo_> he checked the checksum on the file before i burned
<hugo_> prolly an ISO
<bkjones> I'm not arguing - I just have never heard of this.
<nalioth> bkjones: it doesn't seem to work like that
<bkjones> this is so odd.
<nalioth> bkjones: ubuntu iso images have always had problems if burnt at high speeds
<hugo_> I've never had a problem with it
<bkjones> nalioth: well, I know how md5 works. If a single bit is different, the sums don't match.
<nalioth> bkjones: i don't think it's an md5 thing, but it is an odd thing
<bkjones> yeah, weird.
<mart> um, which md5 are we talking about?
* hugo_ don't think so
<hugo_> I have a even odder problem
<nalioth> and we've seen it fixed with a slow cd roast every time
<hugo_> I have burned several data-dvd's, but when i try to load them in my dvd-rom afterwards it can't find anything
<hugo_> just empty
<evox> Hello?
<evox> I need help installing Themes for KDE
<evox> I have everything finally set up but I would like different themes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell evox about kdethemes
<evox> ok that helped somewhat
<evox> Something is wrong with my clock
<MenZa> indeed?
<evox> It wont let me change the time
<evox> I click it and go to Change Date and Time
<evox> and it asks me for my PAss and I give it to em
<evox> and it wont do anything after that
<mart> evox: try it from K->System Settings->Date & Time
<mart> (but setting it from the clock works here though)
<evox> wth......
<evox> I entered my password Exactly
<evox> and its not accepting it
<mart> argh, I can never remember this.... netmasks, a 10. network is 10.0.0.0/8, or 10.0.0.0/24?
<ealm> how many packages are in the kubuntu repositories?
<hugo_> many
<evox> lots and lots
<mart> shedloads, one might say
<ealm> can you check how many?
<mart> well, it depends which repos you are talking about
<ealm> the official
<mart> main? or main and universe?
<mart> is multiverse official?
<ealm> dunno what those are?
<mart> I guess so
<mart> well, you get widely different answers depending on which one you want.
<ealm> ok.. how many packages are in the "recommended", "known to work", "semi-offical", "typical set up" repositories? ;)
<hugo_> thousands
<mart> tens thereof
<ealm> tens of thousands
<hugo_> maybe hundred
<ealm> ok, sounds good
<hugo_> there is enough packages xD
<nalioth> universe and multiverse are official, although not supported to some extent
<mijndert> Hi. Little question here. I want to buy an external harddisk (usb2) and using kubuntu 5.10. When i put the harddisk in the USB2 port, will it be auto mounted? :)
<nalioth> there are over 17,000 pkgs in the repos
<ealm> I don't think debians sid repositories are enough... and iirc they come with around 15.000 packages
<henryson> mijndert your motherboard must support boot over usb...
<hugo_> no!
<ealm> ..but that could also be due to worse priority in packages
<hugo_> that is only if he want to boot from it
<mijndert> henryson, it does. But does that have anything to with with auto mounting USB devices? :x
<mart> good grief - what could anyone want that's not in debian?
<henryson> oh, sorry, misread your question, thought you asked if you could boot from it... yes, it is automounted
<hugo_> hehe
<mijndert> Ok, thanks :)
<hugo_> didn't find my creative webcam though
<mijndert> btw, my usb mp3 player died heh. when i try to cp some music to it, the device hangs =)
<hugo_> and you're still smiling :
<mijndert> yeah, it was a cheap ass thingy :P
<hugo_> hah :
<mijndert> hugo_, i have a creative webcam too. after installing to spca5xx drivers it worked
<JohnFlux> mijndert: you could reformat it
<JohnFlux> mijndert: mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1  or whatever it's mount point is (DON'T DO THIS IF YOU HAVE A SCSI DRIVE!!)
<dipnlik> mijndert: if you reformat it, remember: fat, not fat32!
<mijndert> I already did that twice :P
<dipnlik> LOL
<JohnFlux> dipnlik: fat16?
<mart> careful - my IDE SATA drive shows up as scsi...
<dipnlik> JohnFlux: yeah
<dipnlik> JohnFlux: doesn't work if you format it as fat32
<mijndert> JohnFlux, the device even crashes when i try to umount it now :P
* mart brb
<evox> NEED HELP! For some reason My panel Dissappeared and IDK how to get it back
<evox> How do I get it back?
<evox> Anyone?
<ftg2> if you have a console open, just run klipper. it doesn't come back if you log out / back in
<ftg2> ?
<evox> Well I havnt tried it
<evox> Because it just happened
<evox> and I had to right click and choose run command
<mart> ftg2: you mean kicker
<evox> and typed Konversation
<evox> and here I am
<ftg2> mart: yeah. bad typo to make
<ftg2> mart: thinking of something else atm
<evox> Ok so log out and back in?
<evox> then try kicker?
<ftg2> evox: logging out / back in should reload it.. just running kicker should reload it without having logging out
<Av|XeN> i'm having problems with multiple audio sources at the same time
<Av|XeN> i have onboard sound
<Av|XeN> and i've tried a few guides from the forums
<Av|XeN> didn't work out
<Av|XeN> think the best solution is to buy an PCI soundcard
<Riddell> kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<Tsukihime> anyone knows how to repair the "/dev/dsp device is busy"??
<Av|XeN> is it possible that kubuntu can use multiple audio sources at the same time on onboard sound (i've tried a few guides)
<robotgeek> Av|XeN: not much of a sound guru, sorry. maybe look in the wiki
<robotgeek> ubotu tell Av|XeN about sound
<EvilIdler> Kubuntu's System Settings window is fairly unuable to me - the window opens too small to show all buttons, and refreshing doesn't refresh contents.
<evox> ok
<evox> Now I still cant set my clock
<EvilIdler> Resizing not refreshing, even
<evox> I enter my pass
<evox> but it wont let me
<robotgeek> EvilIdler, use alt + f2, type "kcontrol" in the text box, and hit the <enter> key
* evox thanks robot for the audio help
<EvilIdler> Cheers, much better :)
<evox> When I enter my pass to change the time on the clock it lets me enter my pass but then just goes away and doesnt do anything
<evox> any possible help?
<janeri> how do I make ssh-askpass run at boot to pick up my ssh passphrase?
<noteventime> !xlibs
<ubotu> methinks xlibs is at http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/xlibs  For Dapper add the Breazy Badger repository and then "sudo apt-get install xlibs" this will install xlibs and will work!
<zielony> How can I upload whole folder to a server, using console 'ftp' ?
<nalioth> zielony: use scp, if possible
<zielony> Unfortunetly(?) I have to send it from ssh, and I can`t install anything there
<nalioth> zielony: your server doesnt have ssh enabled?
<zielony> I have ssh account, and I have to send whole folder from it (ssh). To my ftp server
* robotgeek just uses konqueror now
<arat> hi
<arat> any one herE?
<arat> hi
<frank23> hi
<arat> any one can help me?
<Hobbsee> !+anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<arat> i downloaded mozilla firefox and then how do i install it
<frank23> arat: you can install firefox 1.07 with synaptics easily
<frank23> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<frank23> arat: well synaptics or adept in kde ;)
<arat> whats adept
<mcscruff> a gui for apt-get
<arat> im new in linux
<arat> im used to windows
<frank23> arat: adept is a program that can install programs in ubuntu. there are like 15000 packages available
<Hobbsee> !adept
<frank23> !adept
<ubotu> well, adept is a package manager for Kubuntu. A howto is provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<mcscruff> !sex
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mcscruff
<arat> how do you get to it
<frank23> arat: it's in the system menu
<mcscruff> click the K menu then system
<frank23> K->System
<mcscruff> !mcscruff
<ubotu> mcscruff: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arat> oh
<mcscruff> !aircrack
<ubotu> mcscruff: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<frank23> arat: also you will want to enable universe and multiverse to get access to everything.
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<arat> ok i downloaded a install now what
<frank23> arat: you installed firefox? it should be in the menu now
<arat> ?
<arat> no
<arat> omg
<arat> im going back to windows.............
<frank23> arat: why?
<arat> this is confusing
<arat> ok i downloaded gaim
<arat> now what
<frank23> arat: well it takes a while to learn.
<arat> i saved the rpm to the home folder
<arat> now what
<frank23> arat: no no no ;)   install gaim with adept
<arat> ...........
<Tm_T> what? rpm? gaim?
<Tm_T> why not Kopete
<arat> ?
<arat> ???????????
<arat> omg
<arat> what file do i need
<frank23> arat: I told you there are 1000s of programs in adept. You don't have to go running around the web for them
<arat> well i don't give a shizznet what i download
<tchize> hi, my kaffeine refuses to start, it says 'gstreamer registry not found, did you forget to run gst-register as root after install?' and then crash. Any idea how to solve?
<ftg2> arat: anything you download manually like that needs to be a deb, and an ubuntu deb at that.. do as frank23 suggests and use adept to find and install it
<arat> ok
<nalioth> tchize: have you done as it asks?
<arat> i found something
<tchize> asks?
<arat> its kubuntu
<arat> not ubunty
<arat> ubuntu
<tchize> there is no 'gst-register' in the system
<frank23> tchize: I'm not sure about that. at any rate, I find kaffeine-xine works much better
<Parkotron> tchize: I'd agree with frank23. Try kaffeine-xine.
<arat> i need to find kismet
<frank23> arat: kismet is also in adept
* mornfall wibbles
<tchize> mm appart from a 'could not find gstreamer_part.desktop' error message, kaffeine-xine does start, thanks for info
<ftg2> arat: they use the same repositories so yeah, it IS ubuntu :)
<frank23> tchize: did you change the engine in kaffeine?
<tchize> mmm
<tchize> i remove kaffeine-gstreamer from my package list
<frank23> tchize: ummm... that will uninstall kubuntu-desktop
<frank23> tchize: not the best idea
<tchize> it's already done, it didn"t complain
<arat> how do i find kismet
<arat> its not there
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tchize> but it doens not seems to start any playback :/
<frank23> arat: follow the instructions here to add universe and multivers
<ftg2> frank32: isn't that a meta package? are there side effects removing those?
<mornfall> have you people tried out adept from dapper?
<arat> ?????????????
<tchize> mm it seems kaffeine does not find the kaffeine-xine player, how do i configure it?
<frank23> ftg2: not really. I don't know, I just always keep kubuntu-desktop installed
<frank23> tchize: in the choose engine menu, choose kaffeine
<arat> well then how do i manuly download kismet
<tchize> where is the 'engine' menu?
<Parkotron> tchize: Try running kbuildsycoca then restarting kaffeine.
<frank23> arat: at the end of the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto page there are instructions for adept
<frank23> tchize: Settings->Player engine
<tchize> ho ok
<janeri> how do I make ssh-askpass run at boot to pick up my ssh passphrase?
<tchize> i pity non technical user when the when to watch a movie :)
<tchize> when they want to watch
<frank23> tchize: I think kaffeine-xine should be the default. it was in hoary
<tchize> lol
<tchize> looks like very crashy application :)
<frank23> tchize: what kaffeine?
<tchize> yes
<frank23> tchize: I find it very stable but I have the one that comes with kde 3.5.1
<tchize> i never used it before, am used to xine and mplayer when i was on debian, 5 minutes convinced me never to use it
<tchize> :)
<arat> wth do i do
<tchize> shouldn't it somehow remember my engine selection?
<tchize> so that when i click on the movie it starts reading?
<frank23> tchize: yeah the setting is remembered if you close kaffeine. if it crashes it forgets it ;)
<arat> can you give me step by step on how to install kismet?
<tchize> yes, jsut notices it hasn't been close properly since am playing with it :)
<frank23> arat: did you try to follow http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto ?
<arat> ya
<arat> wtf do i do
<tchize> (damn where is my sound)
<arat> frank what do i do
<frank23> arat: you see the lines with universe?
<arat> ya
<tchize> any idea where to select audio device in kaffeine
<arat> wait no
<frank23> arat: write multiverse next to universe
<arat> ok yes
<arat> do i enable
<frank23> arat: yes enable
<arat> both?
<frank23> yes
<arat> ok now what
<arat> apply?
<frank23> yeah apply
<arat> ok
<arat> close?
<frank23> arat: next click fetch updates
<tchize> mm obviously, mplayer not available wouldn't have been fun if it was
<frank23> yeah close
<tchize> :)
<arat> okkkkk
<arat> updated
<frank23> arat: now the universe programs should be available (like kismet)
<arat> but its not
<frank23> arat: you clicked fetch updates?
<arat> ya
<arat> what do i doo
<frank23> arat: go back to manage repositories and make sure you have a line like this  deb   us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu   breezy   universe multiverse
<tchize> mmm nice 'file xyz uses an unsupported codec'  when trying to load a mpeg :)
<frank23> arat: well http://(country).archive.ubun,,,,,
<tchize> how do i get xine / kaffeine-xine to recognize mpeg2 layer 3 audio streams?
<arat> yup
<arat> its on
<frank23> arat: and enabled
<arat> yya
<frank23> arat: apply, close, fetch updates
<arat> well i did not close
<arat> i just did updates
<arat> ok i found it
<frank23> arat: try closing first
<arat> now what
<arat> i found kismet
<frank23> arat: great
<arat> now what
<arat> install package?
<frank23> click kismet,  install package, preview changes, commit changes
<arat> ok
<arat> installed
<arat> now what
<frank23> arat: ok. you can install firefox the same way too if you want
<arat> ya
<arat> but i installed kismet now what
<frank23> arat: now kismet might be in the menu. if not you'll have to open a konsole to open kismet
<frank23> arat: most programs automatically get a link in the menu but some don't
<arat> well this one is not in menu
<arat> run command?
<frank23> arat: yeah that should work
<evox> Ok im back
<arat> what do i type
<evox> Any help on this clock problem?
<arat> ok
<tchize> lol
<arat> hey evox
<evox> What up arat
<arat> nm
<tchize> i cna't believe it, to get xine to read audio stream i have to install ... vlc :)
<evox> Can I get some help with my clock?
<evox> I click on it to adjust the time
<evox> and it asks for my pass
<arat> what do i tipe to run kismet
<evox> and I get it to em
<evox> then it wont do anything after that?/
<arat> ya
<arat> lol
<frank23> arat: I'm not sure...
<arat> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<evox> is it installed?
<evox> Then just right click and choose run command
<evox> then type its name
<tchize> evox: did you do right click on clock -> configure time an date?
<evox> yes
<arat> kismet
<arat> i did
<evox> and i went through system Settings
<JohnFlux> How do I send a file via infrared?
<cerebrix> nix novice here, looks like ive created dependency hell for myself on accident.  if someone wouldnt mind helpin me out please msg me, id really appreciate it.  thanks
<arat> ii said run kismet but nothing happens
<osh_> Anyone have a clue on why I can't erase my cdrw and burn the new dapper? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/606212
<evox> just type in kismet
<evox> not run kismet
<arat> i did
<evox> hurph
<arat> i did tipe kismet
<arat> but nothing happens
<frank23> arat: I tried running it and I'm not sure how. you'll have to figure out how the program actually works
<evox> I still cant get this damn clock to work
<tchize> evox: what does happen when you type in konsole: '/usr/bin/kdesu --nonewdcop '/usr/bin/kcmshell kde-clock.desktop --lang en'
<osh_> Hmm, annoying. It appears that I'm not in the right group or something. Doing it as root works...
<arat> this is easy
<arat> lmao
<frank23> arat: type man kismet .  (and good luck ;)
<arat> once i knoww how this ******** program works
<_ubuntu> I'm haveing problems getting my ntfs hdd to mount using the kubuntu live cd...
<_ubuntu> help?
<arat> nothing
<arat> but i did get firefox
<visik7> how can I keep kontact open without kmail ?
<frank23> arat: you will have to type  man kismet  in a konsole
<TacoMan>  I'm having problems getting my ntfs hdd to mount using the kubuntu live cd...
<evox> ok nothing happens
<evox> It looks like this in console
<evox> >[] 
<frank23> arat: I wouldn't be surprised if you need to disable networking in order to use the wireless card for sniffing
<Petecakes> yay....after several hours of lazing about doing nothing, I went back to my PC to find that Kubuntu had been installed :D
<evox> tchize did you get that?
<Petecakes> Used it for less than five minutes and I've already fallen in love with it....I love how natural it feels.
<arat> ok
<arat> now what
<arat> hey
<tchize> evox: could it be dcop is already buzzy with something else?
<evox> dcop?
<jjesse> interesting discussion of automatix on slashdot :Z)
<arat> frank
<arat> ?
<arat> i tiped it
<evox> All I have open is Konquerer and Konversation and Kopete
<arat> then i got a menu
<evox> and Konsole
<arat> like a dos thing
* evox slaps arat
<tchize> Petecakes: i didn't find the 'try to read this damn movie' natural, but for the rest of system, i agree :)
<evox> Its called a Konsole
<evox> lol
<arat> how the fuck
<arat> lol
<arat> how did you slap me
* evox kicks arat in the nuts
<frank23> arat: I don't know this program. And I didn't manage to figure it out so good luck
<arat> lol
<arat> LOL
<evox> Any  Input Tchize?
<tchize> evox: strange
<arat> oh
<tchize> :)
<evox> lol
<Riddell> Petecakes: excellent :)
<ryanakca> anyone know of a euchre game for kubuntu?
* Petecakes wanders around kubuntu.org looking for interesting stuff
<evox> I know
<evox> I cant figure it out for the life of me
<tchize> evox: what about /usr/bin/kcmshell kde-clock.desktop  ?
<cerebrix> nix novice here, looks like ive created dependency hell for myself on accident.  if someone wouldnt mind helpin me out please msg me, id really appreciate it.  thanks
<frank23> jjesse: and here we always say:
<frank23> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Petecakes> My first act as a Kubuntu user shall be to install Bluefish. :)
<evox> Thats not what I mean Tchize
<jjesse> frank23: i thought it was interesting that it was so far down the list of comments to not use it
<TacoMan> does anyone know where i should look in tfm for mnt help? :)
<evox> I can bring up the module from System config
<evox> But once there its not letting me edit anything
<palodequeso> Has anyone here run into trouble using ndiswrapper on a fresh install of flight 4 of dapper?
<tchize> evox: is it the account that was created at install?
<ryanakca> I know there's an easyUbuntu, but is there an easyKubuntu?
<palodequeso> I can't seem to get it working, I've done it a million gazillion times.
<TacoMan>  I'm haveing problems getting my ntfs hdd to mount using the kubuntu live cd...
<evox> Check Msg tchize
<evox> yes it is
<evox> it is the account from install
<osh_> Why do I get this and how can I fix it? /usr/bin/X11/cdrecord: Permission denied. Cannot open '/dev/sg0'. Cannot open SCSI driver.
<osh_> Other than running it as root I mean.
<nalioth> ryanakca: there is easykubuntu, but it is not based on the current easyubuntu code. try easybreezy for now, instead
* evox slaps arat
<TacoMan> cn someoine plz help me?
* arat kills evox
<arat> lol
<arat> LOL
<cerebrix> nix novice here, looks like ive created dependency hell for myself on accident.  if someone wouldnt mind helpin me out please msg me, id really appreciate it.  thanks
* evox shoots arat
<osh_> TacoMan: mount -t nfs /dev/hd(something) /mnt/ntfs-mountpoint
<osh_> TacoMan: add sudo to that
<TacoMan> thanks... I'll try it
* arat punches evox
<ryanakca> nalioth: I dont think easybreezy works on dapper
<TacoMan> sudu?
<nalioth> ryanakca: it is not tested for dapper, no.
<osh_> TacoMan: (something) is your ntfs partition and be sure to create the mountpoint.
<osh_> TacoMan: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd(something) /mnt/ntfs-mountpoint
<nalioth> ryanakca: we'll have it ready for dapper, tho
* evox steps on arat
<ryanakca> nalioth: aye, ty
<TacoMan> do i need to be root?
<osh_> TacoMan: That's what the sudo's there for
<TacoMan> ok
<nalioth> TacoMan: there is no root account in kubuntu. use kdesu or sudo
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater"
<TacoMan> oh i remember now
<ebel> So I installed ubuntu. Then I apt-get installed kubuntu(-desktop (can't remember)). *But* when I log in I get an error about the number of arguments to Xsession, and I get Gnome, not KDE. :(
<ebel> I have no ~/.xsession or .xinit files.
<mat___> kdm??
<mat___> apt-get install kdm
<TacoMan> is the mountpoint where I want the mnt folder to show up?eg /mnt/hda1/
<ebel> Yep, KDM starts and I use it to log in.
<dean> hi im running dapper but m having major trouble getting mp3 and xdiv stuff working :(  have followed the restricted codecs pages but found some of the stuff it tells me to get is not in the repositories (i do have the universe stuff enabled)
<ebel> It's *after* I log in that I get this old school X11 error window.
<dean> but for example when i try and play music through amarok it just says playlist finished withut even trying to play the fi
<mat___> did you try the failsafe??
<ebel> I think RedHat/Fedora has a 'switch-desktop' command to switch from gnome <-> kde. How does (k)ubuntu allow you to switch desktop environs?
<dean> what amarok failsafe?
<Kyral> ebel, logout login?
<mat___> dean: sorry was talking to ebel
<dean> hehe ok no worries
<ebel> I've done that. I installed kubuntu ages ago.
<TacoMan> what's a mountpoint?
<ebel> mat___, I'll try that.
<TacoMan> no time for me to rtfm.. srry
<ebel> TacoMan, a mountpoint is a directory where you mount a file system.
<TacoMan> so would it be in my mnt folder?
<ebel> TacoMan, "is the mountpoint where I want the mnt folder to show up?eg /mnt/hda1/" Yes
<TacoMan> do i need to create the directory beforehand?
<ebel> TacoMan, Yep.
<mat___> ebel: have you tried starting it from gdm
<ebel> mat___, no not yet. I'm playing around with the login options.
<mat___> ebel: ok try the failsafe option first what is is saying
<TacoMan> can't figure out how to create folder from konqueror
<ebel> mat___, same error "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (2); falling back to default session"
<ebel> It then loads GNOME.
<mat___> TacoMan: sudo mkdir /mnt/diskblabla
<TacoMan> thx
<mat___> sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/diskblabla
<ryanakca> anyone know of a euchre game for kubuntu?
<mat___> TacoMan: for a more pemanent option you will have to configure your fstab file
<evox> Fstab is a bitch to edit for me
* arat says hi to evox
<mat___> it's not too hard
* evox says "ive gotta log out then back in" 
* evox will be right back
* evox will be right back after these messages
<TacoMan> conqueror: "You do not have enough permissions to read file:///mnt/hda1"
<arat> ........................................
<mat___> He Kubuntu should have an gui for harddic management!!
<TacoMan> tried that
<TacoMan> got nowhere...
<noteventime> kubuntu has a gui for harddisk management, but i think its broken right now
<TacoMan> conqueror: "You do not have enough permissions to read file:///mnt/hda1"[
<mat___> TacoMan:  kdesu konqueror try with that
<TacoMan> say what?
<TacoMan> oh
<TacoMan> shell cmd?
<mat___> hit alt F2
<tchize> TacoMan: alt-f2
<mat___> kdesu konqueror
<TacoMan> thanks
<mat___> Anyone using an hauppage pvr 250 ??
<tchize> welcome back evox
<mat___> can't get ivtv working
* evox is back
<dean> hi anyone know why akode-mpeg and libxine-extracodecs are not in the repositories?
<DeBert> dean: i think they are, i have them installed
<dean> there is a libakode-mpeg? will that e it?
<DeBert> u use dapper?
<dean> yes
<DeBert> u have all the repos enabled?
<dean> yes even the universe and multiverse ones
<mat___> dean:  it's also slectable here
<DeBert> dean: i have libxine-extracodecs in front of me now, it's in multiverse
<dean> the only rep i dont have on are the sercurity universe ones
* arat does not care
<cerebrix> nix novice here, looks like ive created dependency hell for myself on accident.  if someone wouldnt mind helpin me out please msg me, id really appreciate it.  thanks
* arat says i
<arat> hi
* arat hey evox
<DeBert> cerebrix: what's your problem?
<mat___> cerebrix: sudo ap-get update
<dean> hmmm i still dont see it :( could you please paste me the line for your universe rep please just to make sure
* evox says hey
<tchize> bye all
<DeBert> dean: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<mat___> dean do you also have backports enabled?
<user_> I installed kubuntu 6.04 and the sound works but when i want to listen music with amarok, the sound doesn't work! why?
<DeBert> no need for that
<dean> yes
<DeBert> i haven't either
<mat___> user_: you prob don't have the right codecs
<mat___> user_:  are they mp3??
<user_> yes
<user_> what are the right codecs?
<ebel> user_, there are many ways to store music on computers. Each one is a codec.
<arat> wat command do i use to run kismet
<dean> really sorry DeBert it seems i was being retarted and didnt have that one :(
<DeBert> same as dean wants, the libxine-extracodecs
<ftg2> user_: try sudo apt-get install libmad0
<ebel> user_, MP3 is a popular codec, but for some legal reasons it's not normally included with a lot of linux distributions.
<mat___> user_:  read this http://www.ubuntux.org/mp3-support-for-amarok
<ebel> user_, so your computer can't understand how to read those files.
<dean> still dont see akode-mpeg thou ( has that been updated to libakode2-mpeg for dapper?
<arat> ?
<DeBert> user_: amarok uses xine in dapper user, so do "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<user_> i can't find gstreamer0.8-mad
<user_> and there is also no in version 0.10
<DeBert> user_: amarok uses xine in dapper user, so do "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<mat___> search for mad
<DeBert> Don't listen to mat___ :)
<arat> what command do i use to open kismet?
<mat___> DeBert:  hihi
<dean> yay mp3 is workng now thanks DeBert for pointing out my utterly stupid mistake
<arat> omb
<arat> omg
<arat> answer my question
<arat> what command do i use to open kismet??
<DeBert> arat: if somebody knew or was listening, he/she would have told you
<arat> ??????????????????????????????
<DeBert> arat: i try to help as much as i can, but i don't know everything...far from it
<dean> k my next annoying question now :D im using ktorrent and trying to save the torrent to a fat32 drive and i get an error ying the files can not be created :(
<mat___> arat: Run ``kismet''.  You may need to start Kismet as root.
<dean> i have already altered fstab so the drive is mounted with full access to all
<DeBert> dean: i think that's cause the filesystem is mounted read only
<DeBert> dean: lol
<ebel> dean, is it more than 2GB? AFAIK fat32 can't handle files over 2GB.
<dean> hehehe
<dean> well the torrent is over 2gig but its seperte files
<arat> ?
<arat> what
<arat> step by step please
<mat___> arat: http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml
<mat___> arat what do you want to do?
<user_> DeBert: i cant find this codec
<DeBert> user_: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<arat> open kismet
<user_> yes
<arat> how do i run as root
<dean> is there a package that has ome windows fonts in it? some websites are looking a bit odd
<frank23> dean: It's because your user does not have access to the fat partition. by default it is only accessible to root I think
<frank23> dean: I'm not sure how to fix it though
<arat> hey frank
<DeBert> user_: maybe you made a mistake somewhere, cause i'm sure that codecs is in multiverse
<dean> yeah but i altered the fstb file and its now mounted with full access to all i think
<mat___> arat   sudo kismet
<DeBert> dean: do you have line in there comparable to umask=0?
<dean> yes
<user_> can you send me your url
<user_> please
<DeBert> user_: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<dean> in the storage filer its showing as drwrxwrxw my unix is not all thagreat but i think thats ull access to everyone
<arat> well i tipe kismet but it does nothing
<mat___> user_:  try libmad0 first
<DeBert> dean: and are all permisions on files and directories set properly?
<slow-motion> n8
<dean> one se
<dean> sec even] 
<dean> sorry my laptops keyboard is acting a litte stange and it sometimes missing letters off as i type
<DeBert> mat___: gstreamer isn't even installed on (my) dapper
<mat___> arat did you type " sudo kismet "
<arat> yes
<dean> yes looks like all files are full access too
<DeBert> dean: and do you have acces as root?
<mat___> dean  /dev/hdb2 /mnt/FAT32 vfat umask=0222,uid=0,gid=0,noauto,rw,users 0 0
<dean> no im using my normal account. i will try starting ktorrent as root to see if thatfixes it
<mat___> arat and nothing happens?
<dean> mat_: will try that in a sec thanks
<DeBert> dean: give it a try with only umask=0 under options
<mat___> then it is probebly not installed
<frank23> dean: put uid=1000 and gid=1000 and it will give ownership of the files in the fat partition to you first user
<frank23> dean: the user you created at install
<dean> i have /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    defaults,umask=0   0       0
<arat> nope
<frank23> I have /dev/hda3 /media/fat vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<mat___> dean:  off course you will have to edit  "hdb2" and "/mnt/FAT32" to fit yours
<DeBert> dean: remove the "default" to, just to be sure
<dean> hehe will try
<VelvetElvis> dat gum it.  The /join #kubuntu thing is anoying.  I need to disable it
* DeBert is bored...
<arat> omh
<arat> omg
<arat> help me
<mat___> DeBert: slap!!
<DeBert> mat___: what did i do? :)
<mat___> bored hehe
* arat slaps arat
<arat> lol
<dean> removing defats did not help
<frank23> dean: did you try my line?
<DeBert> weird, i mount my ntfs partitions like that, with only the "umask=0" option
<dean> no gonna try that next :D
<dean> frank23: no luck with your line either
<mat___> dean try  /dev/hda5  /mnt/hda5 vfat umask=0222,uid=0,gid=0,noauto,rw,users 0 0
<dean> last chance is the line from mat__
<dean> hehe was just going to :D
<mat___> just do a sudo mkdir /mnt/hda5 first
<mat___> dean:  i had for some reason similar problems with the auto media thingy
#kubuntu 2006-03-22
<dean> oh so it does not work from the auto media thing? thats what im trying to do
<dean> should i just set it up as a proper mount then?
<ryanakca> gah! kde keeps crashing! any suggestions?
<ryanakca> its either really really slow, unresponsive, or I see vertical lines all over the top window decoration
<mat___> at least that works for me
<mat___> ryanakca:  is your X config proper?
<ryanakca> mouse and keyboard frose...
<mat___> ryanakca:  is your X config proper?
<ryanakca> mat___: should be...
<mat___> ryanakca:  it really sounds like an X error
<ryanakca> mat___: its been slow and buggy every since I went "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop@
<mat___> ryanakca: so you used gnome before?
<mat___> ryanakca: prob. it starts now with gdm instead of kdm server
<mat___> maybe there is something wrong
<mat___> any logs?
<arat> how do i run rpm files
<dean> noooo created a new mount for the drive in /mnt/hda5 instead of /media/hda5 and not i can run files without them having to be copied to tmp but i still cant save files there with ktorrent
<mat___> arat you can convert them via alien but no garanty
<arat> alien?
<l3m> !alien
<mat___> yep
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<arat> do i finnd iit on adept
<l3m> yes.
<arat> k
<arat> imm  installing
<mat___> ubotu:  my words excaly
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mat___
<JohnFlux> I want to try to install linux on my handheld device
<JohnFlux> I have an ethernet connection and usb
<JohnFlux> what's the best way to get started?
<mat___> arat but you prob better of compiling it yourself
<JohnFlux> It has windows 98
<arat> well how do i run alien
<cerebrix> hey if someone could help me out w/ my problem at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145622 id totally appreciate it.  ive been working on this w/ someone but were kinda stumped at this point.  thanks
<l3m> arat: type man alien. this will give you a help page about the alien program
<arat> omg
<arat> no
<arat> tell me
<arat> lol
<mat___> arat alien -i package.rpm
<mat___> for installing
<l3m> cerebrix: you'll probably need the -dev versions of the x packages
<robotgeek> !xincludes
<arat> i run this command in konsole
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<arat> how do i run as root
<arat> ?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell arat about root
<arat> lol
<mat___> arat https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo?action=show&redirect=UsingSudo
<robotgeek> mat___: same link, actually :)
<mat___> robotgeek: ahh sorry for that but usefull
<robotgeek> yes
<cerebrix> l3m: how do i go about getting those?
<dean> good i am extreamly nnoyed with this drive mounting now :( now i have a new mount under /mnt/hda5 and even using the umask=0 and trying the lines offered by mat__ , frank32 and DeBert i dont have write access grrrr
<frank23> dean: when you change fstab, you unmount and mount again, right?
<dean> yes
<DeBert> mat___: if you type "mount" in console, does it show the filesystem is mounted as read/write?
<mat___> dean umask=0222,uid=0,gid=0,noauto,rw,users 0 0
<dean> maybe this is kubuntus way of informing  im a fool
<l3m> ubotu tell cerebrix about xincludes
<l3m> ubotu: tell cerebrix about xincludes
<ryanakca> mat___: sorry, dad called, umm... I ran this to remove ubuntu-desktop, but I still have the buggyness left by it.   http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage
<frank23> dean: you can use the kde tool in system settings to do all this too
<robotgeek> ryanakca: yes, it is not perfect :)
<ryanakca> lol
<robotgeek> ryanakca: it does do a decent job, don't you think :)
<mat___> DeBert: YES WHEN I CLICKED IT ONCE TO MAOUNT IT
<robotgeek> mat___: please don't shout
<mat___> DeBert: sorry caps
<mat___> my sticky figers
<dean> -r-xr-xr-x is the permissions i get with that last line frank23 :( again now rite access
<DeBert> mat___: sorry, that message was ment for dean lol
<mat___> ryanakca: maybe try the reverse thing install kubuntu-desktop
<dean> which sorry DeBert what do you mean
<arat> this is not helping me
<DeBert> i asked what the mount command showed, was meant for u, not mat
<dean> im just hovering over a file in the mouted drive a looking at the permission shown
<cerebrix> l3m: thanks.  got me far enough to get a new error for something else lol.  hey, its progress ;-)
<frank23> dean: I get rwxr-xr-x because frank has uid 1000
<arat> can you say how to log in as root step by step
<frank23> dean: maybe 1000 is not your uid
<l3m> cerebrix: paste the new error into the pastebin ...
<robotgeek> arat: prefix 'sudo' before every command to execute as root. or type 'sudo -i'
<dean> DeBert whats the command i would use to get the info you want (im still quite new to linux)
<dean> if that was not obvoius already D
<ZeZu> how to i open another tab for another server in Konversation ?
<mat___> dean just right click on dektop now add new link to device  harddrive is it selectable?
<ryanakca> robotgeek: bugginess meaning left by gdm/ubuntu-desktop
<cerebrix> l3m: ok heres what i get when i try to ./configure now.
<cerebrix> http://pastebin.com/606461
<DeBert> dean: If you type "mount" you can see how all the filesystems are mounted, if you have write permissions at all
<robotgeek> ryanakca: it desn't remove those packages?
<arat> so what would be the comman
<ryanakca> robotgeek: yes, it does do a very good job :)
<ryanakca> robotgeek: kde was working fine before I made the stupid mistake of installingubuntu-desktop
<dean> it says /dev/hda5 on /mnt/hda5 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0222,uid=0,gid=0)
<robotgeek> ryanakca: it has some problems with xubuntu + ubuntu-desktop combo (due to shared packages)
<arat> you can't help me?
<robotgeek> arat: what are you trying to do?
<l3m> cerebrix: ok. if you do ./configure --help you should get a list of command line options
<ryanakca> ever since I installed ubuntu-desktop, I have vertical lines on the top of my window decoration (where the minimize, maximise, close, etc). Even once I removed it. I dont have xubuntu... just kubuntu
<l3m> cerebrix: you probably have to specify the qt3 directory
<arat> install a rpm with alien but its telling me to log in as rooy
<arat> root
<mat___> dean that should work now then
<robotgeek> arat: sudo -i
<cerebrix> by the way l3m thanks for rappin w/ me about this very cool of you
<l3m> cerebrix: just trying to help, your welcome ;)
<DeBert> dean: sounds to me like you still have some permissions wrong somewhere
<arat> sudo -i package.rpm?
<dean> i know :(
<DeBert> dean; can you read/write as root?
<robotgeek> arat: sudo -K && sudo alien -i package.rpm
<dean> i get the error "cannot create <hugefilename>.mkv no such file or directory" :(
<mat___> dean can you copy a normal small file to it?
<cerebrix> qt is usually found in /usr/lib/perl5 correct?
<mat___> arat sudo alien -i package.rpm
<dean> mat__ nope says coud not write
<dean> its deffinatly permissions
<l3m> cerebrix: no
<DeBert> dean: can you write as superuser?
<mat___> maybe addgroup disk
<l3m> cerebrix: the libs are /usr/lib/qt3
<dean> but ktorrent crashs if i try to start it with sudo ktorrent
<l3m> cerebrix: the includes (headers) are /usr/include/qt3
<DeBert> dean: first try to get it working outside ktorrent
<cerebrix> only thing i have in there is a plugins directory
<robotgeek> DeBert: why do you need to start it as root?
<l3m> cerebrix: ah
<durga> how do i convert wmv9 files to mpeg for vcd burn ?
<l3m> cerebrix: apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev (i think )
<DeBert> robotgeek: i never said that
<robotgeek> DeBert: sorry, tab complete error
<dean> how do i get as superuser? i have tried su but the password is different to the one for my account and i was not asked for any other
<Red_Herring> sudo
<Red_Herring> sudo -s
<robotgeek> dean: why do you need to do as root?
<mat___> dean kdesu konqueror
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell dean about root
<mat___> try browsing it
<arrinmurr> dean: "sudo -i" is the best way to do that, since it also changes the home directory to /root
<cerebrix> ok a little further now were making more progress
<cerebrix> new error again lol
<cerebrix> sec ill pastebin
<visik7> does someone got locked key sometimes in kde ? (even if sticky buttons are turned off?)
<DeBert> dean: just type "sudo touch /dev/hda5/test"
<Red_Herring> touch?
<DeBert> dean: and see if it works
<cerebrix> http://pastebin.com/606486
<DeBert> Red_Herring: yeah, to create an empty testfile
<Red_Herring> ah
<Red_Herring> ya
<visik7> hda5 is not a directory
<l3m> cerebrix: apt-get install libkdebase-dev
<DeBert> dean: sorry, i meant "sudo touch /mnt/hda5/test"
<l3m> cerebrix: or kdebase-dev
<dean> yes that worked
<DeBert> dean: than it's definatly wrong permissions somewhere
<dean> i know :(
<cerebrix> ok grabbing kdebase-dev.  man am i happy i pay for 10mb cable right now lol
<Red_Herring> :-D
<Red_Herring> i got comcast
<Red_Herring> hey its CheeseBurgerMan
<CheeseBurgerMan> hehe, yes it is. ;)
<Red_Herring> w00t, my server is up again!
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
<cerebrix> woot, we got thru it
<Red_Herring> i got off my ass and made a perminant ip address
<LeeJunFan> omg, what a kubuntu filled couple of days I've had setting up our new library with 22 workstations and a couple servers.
<mat___> superkaramnba is very buggy
<Red_Herring> mat___: how long did it take ya to figure that out?
* cerebrix thinks l3m kicks butt
<Red_Herring> http://rj.selfip.com
<Red_Herring> w00t
<Red_Herring> its a debian server, because i had ta NOT use ubuntu for soemthing
<mat___> dean you might wanna ad disk group to your current user
<dean> how do i do that?
<cerebrix> doh and make kicks back an error
<mat___> Red_Herring:  indead i figured it out pretty quick
* cerebrix bonks head on keyboard (not really =p)
<l3m> cerebrix: well pastebin's always here for you
<l3m> hehe
<Red_Herring> mat___: hehehe
<ryanakca> hmmm... how do I run a portscan?
<cerebrix> http://pastebin.com/606496
<ryanakca> I want to check if anything shows up in /var/log/messages
<mat___> dean: easiest is maybe thru system settings user & groups
<Red_Herring> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=180444&cid=14936743
<Red_Herring> have i missed something?
<dean> mat__: yeah i added disk to my groups
<cerebrix> wee composite manager killed x wee
<cerebrix> lol
<mat___> i know you can do it via command but i just don't know by hart
<dean> do i need to do anything for it to take effect like log out
<mat___> not really
<mat___> refresh shoukld be ok
<Red_Herring> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Red_Herring> what? not whats slashdot says
<DeBert> i basically don't use automatix cause it install non-free software
<Red_Herring> what/
<Red_Herring> ?
<visik7> slashdot is not the holy bible
<Red_Herring> so you dont use non-oss software?
<cerebrix> l3m: did you get that pastebin?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I don't use Automatix 'cause I wanna learn to do stuff the 'hard way' :P
<dean> mat__ it made no diference :(
<DeBert> besides, i don't need things like adobe reader when i have kpdf :)
<l3m> cerebrix: apt-get install autoconf
<nalioth> Red_Herring: nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<dean> i think i may call it a night at that :( wasted a whole 3 hours which should have really ben spent on university coursework :(:(
<DeBert> CheeseBurgerMan: i learned things the hard way while using slackware for many years, i'm done with that now :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Good for you. :P
<Red_Herring> sure nalioth, but does it work?
<DeBert> i prefer lazyness now
<Red_Herring> i thought easy ubuntu was still in beta
<nalioth> Red_Herring: does what work?
<dean> mat__: frank23: DeBert: Thanks for trying to help me in this lost cause :D
<DeBert> np
<dean> good night all
* cerebrix bows down to l3m
<cerebrix> that did it =D
<DeBert> nite
<l3m> cerebrix: cool ;) enjoy!
<cerebrix> thanks l3m =D
<l3m> cerebrix: yw!
<tibs01> anyone er
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<nirvdrum> Hi.  I just tried out one of the dapper live cds on a 1 GHz TiBook and couldn't get my wireless card to work.  Does anyone happen to know if the live cd just doesn't have everything on it and that an install will work with the airport card?
<iquniez> hi, whats the two lines to get wlan on kubuntu, That should be in /etc/network/interfaces ? Do anyone know that ?
<LeeJunFan> nirvdrum: the livecd should have the same drivers as the install, and afaik the card should be supported.
<LeeJunFan> iquniez: depends on what ethernet your device is recognized as.
<nirvdrum> LeeJunFan: Hmm . . . guess I'll have to dig into it a bit more.  It's been a good three years since I tried to do wireless in linux.  I was hoping it would just work this time around.
<Red_Herring> nirvdrum: try ndiswrapper
<Red_Herring> the latest works GREAT
<LeeJunFan> iquniez: auto ath0 and iface ath0 inet dhcp might be all you need.
<nirvdrum> Red_Herring: I'll check it out.  Thanks.
<iquniez> LeeJunFan: I wil try  =)
<LeeJunFan> nirvdrum: I've been doing wireless for years in linux and it has gotten a lot easier.
<LeeJunFan> hell, I started before there was 802.11b.
<nirvdrum> Heh.
<nirvdrum> Well, I remember it was a painful process that had to be repeated every time I updated my kernel.
<nirvdrum> So, not something I was looking forward too :-P
<nirvdrum> too = to
<iquniez> LeeJunFan: That didnt work, there was somethink about wirless-mode and then the router ip, and DHCP and dont remember anymore..
<LeeJunFan> iquniez: shouldn't need the router ip with dhcp
<iquniez> LeeJunFan: i dont write it, just wrote the router name
<LeeJunFan> iquniez: perhaps also under iface line add wireless-essid [your network name] 
<LeeJunFan> iquniez: that's probably it then, also wireless-mode managed, and if you use wep wireless-enc [key] 
<iquniez> LeeJunFan: There was something about that, yes, but i stil dont get wirless
<ryanakca> hmmm... how do I run a portscan?
<ryanakca> I want to check if anything shows up in /var/log/messages
<LeeJunFan> ryanakca: nmap
<iquniez> the lines are now "iface eth1 dchp, wirless-essid belkin, wirless-mode managed
<ryanakca> LeeJunFan: aye, ty
<LeeJunFan> iquniez: iface eth1 inet dhcp
<LeeJunFan> after you make any changes to that file ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1 of course.
<ryanakca> LeeJunFan: something should show up in /var/log/messages when I run "nmap -v -A 192.168.1.102", right?
<LeeJunFan> ryanakca: not necessarily if you have no services running then there's noting there for nmap to connect to, and no services to log to syslog.
<ArthurB> Hi, whenever I run k3b (0.12.14 on 3.5.1) if I try to run the setup ( kdesu kcmshell 'k3bsetup2' ) I get prompted for my password and then I only see a blank dialog with no controls instead of the setup panel. Anyone with same version can confirm / infirm ?
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: yeah, same here. you have to kill that and go to the config not the setup.
<LeeJunFan> ie. not the wizard mode setup.
<ArthurB> does the config do the same job ?
<stian> LeeJunFan: tnx, now the wlan working
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: yeah.
<ArthurB> including the suid thing ?
<LeeJunFan> stian: cool.
<ryanakca> LeeJunFan: CUPS is running on 631...
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: I think so.
<ArthurB> I remember back on other distro I had to set some suid for a burning process
<LeeJunFan> ryanakca: cups logs to /var/log/cupsys or whatever dir, not syslog.
<ryanakca> aye, would apache syslog?
<ryanakca> mysql?
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: yeah, shouldn't need to do that any more.
<ArthurB> cool
<ArthurB> now for wifi, is there something that I can use instead of iwconfig + dhclient ?
<LeeJunFan> ryanakca: /var/log/apache2 and mysql doesn't normally log unless you specify in /etc/init.d/mysql
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: kwifimanager
<ArthurB> Tried it.
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: or set your /etc/network/interfaces file so it comes up configed already.
<ryanakca> LeeJunFan: then what would log to syslog if it's port was scanned?
<ryanakca> LeeJunFan: I'm trying to test this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26867
<ArthurB> How do you scan for access point when in managed mode with KWifimanage
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: man interfaces will tell you everything you need for that, it doesn't mention wireless- stuff though, interfaces can use anything iwconfig can you just have to prepend wireless- to it, ie wireless-essid linksys
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: to be honest I never used it. I'm a cmdline junky for most things.
<LeeJunFan> ryanakca: maybe you are supposed to use portsentry or snort with it? Those will show scans, and snort will show much much more.
<ArthurB> LeeJunFan: me too, but I need to show people how "easy" it is :)
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: yeah, I'm bad for that. I use cmdline for so many things I'm lost when some people talk about configuring stuff with gui's.
<ephesius> could anyone help me enable 3d acceleration on my thinkpad t40
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: what about the kde network manager?
<LeeJunFan> ArthurB: haha, I lied. I have kwifimanager running, but I don't use it to config anything, just as a signal meter.
<LeeJunFan> didn't even realize I was using that.
<djk_> how do i install grub only without installing ubuntu?
<mat___> djk grub install
<ryanakca> anybody here know of the word game where you fill in the blanks in a story? like "Yesterday I bought a ________ at the mall. It is very ________. I also ________ a chair."  I'm brainstorming on an idea for my first program, and it seems to be pretty simple to make...
<Dasnipa`> mad libs?] 
<nalioth> mad libs
<ryanakca> yes, thank-you :)
<Dasnipa`> you could get into some complexity with that if you are going to use a dictionary to verify if word x is a noun or word y is a verb
<Dasnipa`> but with no sanity checks like that should be very simple to program
<shrewduser> nah skip the checks... :)
<ryanakca> I wouldn't make it do checks
<ryanakca> its just a practice run at programming :)
<rance> does anybody know of an alternate program to the "banner" util from the bsdmainutils package, I'd like for the letters in the banner to be made of the letter in the message rotated 90 degrees
<shrewduser> i'm having problems with this guide: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS <<< the real problem is that the link to wineCVS.sh isn't working....
<shrewduser> has anyone got ecperience compiling from CVS? i'm totally new to ubuntu
<Red_Herring> whats the hertz of middle c?
<Red_Herring> 263?
<shrewduser> thats one for google my friend :)
<Red_Herring> lol
<Red_Herring> 262
<Red_Herring> oooo, 1 off
<Red_Herring> ARRRRG
<Red_Herring> XGL crashes when i type in certain keycombos
<ArthurB> Red_Herring: you got xgl working with kubuntu ?
<Red_Herring> ubuntu
<ArthurB> oh :(
<Red_Herring> well, kubuntu w/ gdm
<ArthurB> can't make it work with kde_decorations
<Red_Herring> kdm is broken
<Red_Herring> its KDE
<Red_Herring> just gdm
<ArthurB> oh
<ArthurB> but I can bypass gdm etc
<ArthurB> I succeeded in launching an XGl server with a xterm running on it
<Red_Herring> well, has anyone had any wierd behavior w/ crashing on certain keys?
<ArthurB> but I have no window decorations :-/
<Red_Herring> lol, it works for me
<Red_Herring> except ! and _ crash it
<Red_Herring> along with other random ones
<ArthurB> do you run kde_decorations ?
<Red_Herring> dunno
<Red_Herring> its not compiz
<Red_Herring> its XGL itself
<satempler> you here
<Red_Herring> http://rj.selfip.com/programs/mathreflection30.8.pdf <-- not done, but any suggestions?
<matara> there are still no kde decorations
<neoncode> Can anyone help me with superkaramba? I downloaded and compiled version 0.37 from source as the repo version kept crashing, but this version is doing the same. Whenever I try to launch any theme it crashes. When I run it from console it gives these errors: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/606732
<mcscruff> neoncode , sry im not sure, :(
<neoncode> =(
<frank23> anybody heard about this? there will be a free legal way to distribute mp3 support in gstreamer: http://www.fluendo.com/press/releases/PR-2005-05.html
<eric_> hey everybody
<eric_> I just got kubuntu installed, and I want to know the root password
<frank23> !tell eric_ about rootsudo
<eric_> can anyone help me ouy?
<frank23> root account is disabled.  you can use sudo instead
<eric_> I am kinda new to linux
<eric_> all I know is that
<CheeseBurgerMan> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<eric_> I have the flash player installer downloaded and I need root to install it
<eric_> thank you
<CheeseBurgerMan> NP
<LeeJunFan> eric_: actually you don't, you can put it in ~/.firefox/plugins
<frank23> eric_: whenever you need to do something as root, do  sudo command instead
<LeeJunFan> eric_: but then if you have multiple users that's not what you want.
<frank23> eric_: but for flash you can install it with adept as well
<eric_> thank you all very much, I am figuring this out as I go.  I am using adept right now to try and get tis installed
<frank23> eric_: you will have to enable multiverse
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_ubuntu> how come i can't find wine, winelib, etc. in the package manager?
<elijahlofgren> Have you enabled the universe?
<_ubuntu> enabled the universe?
<robotgeek> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _ubuntu about wine
<Red_Herring> AAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGG
<Red_Herring> anyone know of any REALLY good free keyloggers for windows?
<elijahlofgren> Red_Herring: Why?
<Red_Herring> my dad is holding my router hostage
<Red_Herring> i need to find out the password
<elijahlofgren> Red_Herring: Why is he doing that?
<Red_Herring> reset button is too obvious
<Red_Herring> elijahlofgren: my mom told him to
<Red_Herring> and SHE is a bitch
<nalioth> <ahem>
<Red_Herring> sorry, /join #kubuntu-offtopic?
<robotgeek> !coc
<elijahlofgren> Red_Herring: Maybe she is doing it because she thinks its would be somehow good for you? (I have no idea about free keyloggers)
<ubotu> from memory, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Red_Herring> /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<elijahlofgren>  /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<prog20> where can i see the news article i published on the page?
<Hobbsee> prog20: ah...where'd you publish it?
<prog20> nvm
<prog20> wrong channel
<ealm> what is the default root pass?
<rj_> !tell ealm about sudo
<ealm> when trying to start ksysguard I get this error: ealm@ealm:~$ ksysguard: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkdnssd.so.1: undefined symbol: avahi_client_new
<frank23> ealm: is this in breezy?
<ealm> frank23: dapper 5
<frank23> ealm: hmm.. the last time I tried dapper in vmware ksysguard was not opening. maybe that was the problem
<ealm> frank23: probably.. it isn't opening here either, this was the error given when trying to run from console
<frank23> ealm: dapper being dapper, I say you probably have to wait until it gets fixed
<swtaarrs> i just isntalled kubuntu, and when I try to run adept and it asks for my password, it says i'm entering the wrong password (even though I know it's right, I logged in with it), and then after a few tries it just says "su returned with an error" and won't even ask
<swtaarrs> i've tried all the things on the RootSudo wiki regarding the root password but nothing seems to help, anyone have an idea?
<robotgeek> swtaarrs: "kdesu adept"
<swtaarrs> that gives the same error
<swtaarrs> "su returned with an error"
<robotgeek> swtaarrs: hmm, interesting. did you enable root or something
<swtaarrs> yeah, during the installation
<frank23> swtaarrs: does sudo work? try something like  sudo ls
<robotgeek> swtaarrs: please read the wiki page, gui tools will not work if you do that
<swtaarrs> it asks for a password but doesn't do anything
<swtaarrs> well i tried disabling it like the wiki said but that didn't help
<robotgeek> swtaarrs: enter your user password, that might work
<swtaarrs> i've tried both my user and root password
<robotgeek> swtaarrs: i am not sure since you used expert mode, sorry.
<swtaarrs> alright
<frank23> I don't remember the option of enabling root during install. oh, expert mode
<swtaarrs> yeah
<swtaarrs> i wanted to make sure it didn't delete my existing patitions
<frank23> swtaarrs: you probably have to be in the sudoers group or admin or whatever it is. I don't know the details
<swtaarrs> hm
<swtaarrs> i'll check that
<swtaarrs> does the installer ask about partitioning in regular mode?
<swtaarrs> i think i'm just gonna reinstall
<Hobbsee> swtaarrs: yes, it does
<frank23> swtaarrs: yes. and you can select manual partitioning
<Hobbsee> you can do a manual partition in regular mode, as well
<swtaarrs> alright
* Hobbsee does it that way all the time
<swtaarrs> yeah i do too
<swtaarrs> thanks
<swtaarrs> here i go
<_jonathan> hello, I'm having trouble getting devices to automount
<_jonathan> i have a usb stick and a ipod nano....neither will mount when i plug them in
<robotgeek> _jonathan: can you popen up a terminal
<_jonathan> yeah
<_jonathan> ok
<robotgeek> type "pmount /dev/sda1"
<_jonathan> sudo?
<robotgeek> nope
<_jonathan> sda1 is already mounted
<_jonathan> i believe that's my sata drive
<robotgeek> _jonathan: then "cd /media/"
<robotgeek> and look for your device
<_jonathan> ok
<_jonathan> ok, usbstick shows up
<_jonathan> at least the folder is there
<_jonathan> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0  ipod  sdc2  sdd2  sde  usbdisk
<robotgeek> _jonathan: hey, even ipod is there
<_jonathan> well, i don't know...i was trying a fix i found and mkdir'd /media/ipod
<_jonathan> so, that folder might be em
<_jonathan> me
<robotgeek> _jonathan . unplug your ipod and plug it back in
<_jonathan> the file or folder media:/sde2 does not exist
<_jonathan> same for sde1 as well
<robotgeek> _jonathan: now, type dmesg
<robotgeek> in the end of the output, it should say sdX detected etc
<_jonathan> i see a few things showing it was detected
<_jonathan> should i paste it all here?
<robotgeek> _jonathan, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<_jonathan> ok, it's there under soundmaster
<_jonathan> forgive a newbie if it's not right :-)
<robotgeek> _jonathan: please hilight my nick, when you paste it.
<robotgeek> say my nick, ie :)
<_jonathan> ok, i think i did
<_jonathan> granted, i don't know...but this is a fresh install
<_jonathan> i guess i could try updating first
<robotgeek> _jonathan: i don't follow
<_jonathan> well, i was reading again where someone fixed a similar problem with apt-get update
<_jonathan> or upgrade i mean
<robotgeek> _jonathan: hmm, maybe not. just paste it in pastebin and give us the url
<_jonathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10378
<_jonathan> that's not the full dmesg, just about where i noticed the ipod
<robotgeek> _jonathan: pmount sde1
<_jonathan> "/dev/sde1" ?
<_jonathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10379
<robotgeek> _jonathan: "dmesg | tail" then
<robotgeek> _jonathan: also try cd /media/sde1 if it is present
<_jonathan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10380
<robotgeek> _jonathan: sorry, i am not sure. never used an ipod before.
<robotgeek> maybe also ask in #ubuntu, seems quite a generic problem
<_jonathan> well, I've been searching too and i've been seeing where it's possibly a problem with HAL in kde 3.4
<_jonathan> who knows...but i've seen that 4-5 times now
<robotgeek> _jonathan: maybe upgrade to 3.5.1 , more bugfree
<robotgeek> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<_jonathan> yeah, that's what i'm working on
<ealm> I try to play music in amarok using the xine engine, under kde.. but the tracks are played through VERY fast (a few sec per track) with no sound output
<_jonathan> thank you for trying robotgeek
<robotgeek> _jonathan: 1 outta 2 ain't bad :)
<_jonathan> lol
<robotgeek> ealm: is this breezy?
<ealm> dapper 5
<_jonathan> hey robotgeek
<_ryan> Bah im so lost in KDE...how come I cannot access my hdd? and how do i turn on universe and multiverse?
<robotgeek> ealm: libxine-extracodecs installed
<robotgeek> _jonathan: yo
<_jonathan> robotgeek, i have 2 new icons
<_jonathan> lol...usbkey and ipod on desktop
<robotgeek> _jonathan: :)
<robotgeek> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<robotgeek> _ryan: ^^
<_jonathan> thanks again for your help, wanted to check back and tell you
<_ryan> robotgeek: thankz! =)
<robotgeek> _jonathan: cool, np! have fun. amarok manages ipods well?
<_jonathan> i have no idea
<robotgeek> _jonathan: try :)
<_jonathan> honestly, i got tired of wiping XP every 3 months and decided i'd make myself like kubuntu
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: pong
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: how did the meeting go?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: interesting.  there should be minutes up, and the chat log will be there
<Hobbsee> some stuff was difinitive, other stuff wasnt
<GullyFoyle> i've noticed that once i got UT2004 running on kubuntu i boot into winbloze MUCH less often
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the chat log will be where?
<Hobbsee> there's a guy who's going to work on the splash stuff, which will be good - he was the boss of everaldo (icon maker, among other things), and did some work with suse
<fatejudger> nice
<Hobbsee> wiki.ubuntu.com/meetinglogs or something?
<fatejudger> what about the blue theme in Kubuntu?
<fatejudger> are they changing it back?
<Hobbsee> topic in #ubuntu-meeting has that link
<Hobbsee> i dont think so - i suggested shiny, and keep it bright blue
<Hobbsee> it'll be put up somewhere for lookign at soon - not sure where though
<frank23> Hobbsee: what happened in yesterday's meeting?
<fatejudger> frank23: I just asked her that
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you supported the new look?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: have you even seen it?
<frank23> fatejudger: oh sorry
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: if it's made all nice and shiny, yes
<Hobbsee> IIRC i said the current one was a horrible abomination.
<Hobbsee> but it was pretty early this morning
<fatejudger> it is
<Hobbsee> i know
<fatejudger> it looks like they released a whole slew of updates
<Hobbsee> but it'd look good all shiny-ised
<fatejudger> maybe
<fatejudger> they'd have to get some really good designers in there
<Hobbsee> i found a pretty nice kdm and background - not sure what they'll do with that
<fatejudger> I've always advocated using the stuff on kde-look
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: have you ever seen everaldo's stuff?  it's pretty nice, and i'm assuming that's the sort of stuff that we'll get
<fatejudger> since it seems like they've got far more coders than designers
<fatejudger> everaldo is a very talented designer
<Hobbsee> indeed
<fatejudger> I didn't know we had him on board
<Hobbsee> we dont - we have his boss
<fatejudger> his boss?
<fatejudger> I didn't know he had one
<Hobbsee> forgotten the name, he's featured in the logs
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I don't see the log
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: it's off https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/ - the IRC logs
<Hobbsee> but i'm not sure if the wiki is down or something
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's not up there
<Hobbsee> yeah, but there are irc logs
<Hobbsee> which you then go to ubuntu-meeting, and are there
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's not there
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I'm looking at it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: the last one is for February 16th
<Hobbsee> yes, there's a link to irc logs, on the meeting logs page
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2006-03-16.html
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: thanks
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: did your checkinstall packages get uploaded to the repos yet?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: no, they're still buggy - cant find cj_gettext or something
<Hobbsee> couldnt find the solution
<Hobbsee> the buggy one is on revu
<Hobbsee> it compiles fine, just gives that error trying to run
<Hobbsee> away for a bitg
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: that's pretty important
<Hobbsee_away> fatejudger: which, the cj_gettext, or checkinstall?
<fatejudger> the checkinstall bug
<fatejudger> Hobbsee_away: do you know how to change the progress bar from that horrible blue to something else?
<fatejudger> does anyone know what package KDE headers is in Dapper?
<uniq> kde-devel
<fatejudger> uniq: I need to write that down somewhere....
* KaoticEvil suggests Kate ;)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: heh
<_ryan> any1 know what files i need for Kaffeine to play mkv files?
<robotgeek> _ryan: hmm, i think you need w32codecs, not sure. sorry
<_ryan> hmm
<_ryan> maybe i should try ubuntu channel
<Hobbsee_away> fatejudger: i dont.  dinner
<DeBert> _ryan: maybe xine-extracodecs, but i'm not sure
<_ryan> DeBert: I just wanna make sure im not installing a bunch of stuff if they dont work >.<
<_ryan> i had problems earlier w/ GNOME ...i had 6 media players and 1 FINALLY rna it
<_ryan> ran it*
<Kamping_Kaiser> ran what?
<_ryan> mkv files
<Kamping_Kaiser> never heard of them before
<_ryan> they are media files
<_ryan> alot used for anime
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. all mine are avis or mpgs. *shrug*
<frank23> _ryan: install kaffeine-xine and change the engine to kaffeine
<_ryan> frank23: ahh u from yesterday ^^. Now umm...how do i go about changing the engine?
<Drew3> Hi all,  Both  OO.O (ver 1 & 2) do not have working spellchecker.   Is this common on kubuntu, is it something anyone has seen before?
<frank23> _ryan: Settings->Player Engine I think
<_ryan> mmk
<Drew3> It has not appeared before for me on other distro's  , but twice on kubuntu.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drew3: what language?
<Drew3> english  US
<Kamping_Kaiser> i would expect that to be defaulted ok
<Drew3> me too :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you checked it's instaled?
<_ryan> frank23: how do i find kaffeine-xine?
<Drew3> It seem odd the the two kubuntu installs, do not have OO spell checker working.   I have done 3 other distros and not had this problem.   O Well it's late, maybe I should check back in the tomorrw a bit earlier.
<cerebrix> hey anyone know if its possible to have the kde composite manager ignore superkaramba windows?
<_ryan> frank23: is it an application in Multimedia?
<frank23> _ryan: it is in universe
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drew3: ubuntu cds (the printeed ones) have a us dictionary as apart of base install for English
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_ryan> frank23: no no..i found it..and installed it...but now how do i access it?
<Drew3> Kamping_Kaiser:  yes, I checked, but will check again tomorrow,  I was more wondering if it was something seen before..?
<frank23> _ryan: open kaffeine and change the engine
<Kamping_Kaiser> Drew3: i havent, but i use a GB dictionarly
<Kamping_Kaiser> brb. this lag is just stupid
<Drew3> Kamping_Kaiser: Thank you
<_ryan> frank23: all there is under that is Kaffeine and GstreamerPart
<_ryan> frank23: do i need w32codecs then?
<frank23> _ryan: yes, you choose kaffeine
<frank23> _ryan: the default is Gstreamer
<_ryan> frank23: ahh gotcha
<frank23> _ryan: sorry if I wasn't more clear ;)
<_ryan> frank23: no no...u were clear...im just dense
<_ryan> >,<
<frank23> _ryan: does it work?
<_ryan> ill tell u when my d/l of the show is done ^^
<frank23> ok
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am really mad with kopete
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't save any emoticon
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and the old one that i have
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't even send them
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what the hell are the developers doing?
<mornfall> Tallia1Kubuntu: i'm almost sure they have more important issues than your emoticons
<mornfall> Tallia1Kubuntu: have you reported the bug at least?
<mornfall> Tallia1Kubuntu: maybe with patches? </optimist>
<_ryan> what what port to what port to i need to forward for Ktorrent?
<_ryan> im getting the NAT firewall problem
<fatejudger> is there a upower package for Dapper?
<_mindspin> does anyone know why my interface entries in /etc/network/interfaces are "vanish" i.e. the nameserver entry vanishes at reboot ?
<_mindspin> no matter if I edit it via kcontrol or by hand
<frank23> do you have something like network-manager which could be doing that
<_mindspin> not that i know
<_mindspin> the behavoiur appeard since my last uodate
<frank23> you run breezy?
<_mindspin> yup
<alfatau> hello, can you help me? my kde menu hasn't the "editors" choice, and kappfinder doesn't find my installed editors. I've many other applications which i must know the bin name to execute because don't appear on the kde menu. what can i do?
<frank23> _mindspin: not sure
<frank23> alfatau: kate is in utilities
<_mindspin> network-manager is not installed
<frank23> alfatau: I don't know about the rest. what are you missing?
<alfatau> frank23: i don't know all missing apps: every day i discover i need an app but it's already installed and doesn't appear in the kde menu..
<frank23> alfatau: yeah some apps don't appear in the menu.
<frank23> alfatau: you can always add it yourself
<alfatau> frank23: can't i add all kde apps in the kde menu?
<frank23> alfatau: well kde apps at least should appear in the menu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> meh
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it's only me having troubles with kopete
<Tm_T> hm?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> emoticons
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't save them
<Tm_T> it's not trouble at all
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i can't
<Tm_T> it save's you from one =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Tm_T> nothing
<Tm_T> I just don't like all that "msn" world with big, bounzy, flickery custom emoticons and all, they are 99% of time just annoying
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok..
<Tm_T> s/z/c/
<Tallia1Kubuntu> good way to answer a question ... ^__^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> however.. i'd like to know why they don't work
<Tallia1Kubuntu> file transfer
<simian> i've googled for a good samba tutorial a few times but I can't seem to find any good ones (or ones that work for me I mean)
<simian> can anyone recomend one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ubuntu wiki
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hope it will help
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !bullshit
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<_mindspin> http://www.samba.org/
<simian> I tried that some time ago, but I'll have another look
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i never had problems
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe it is on the windows one
<Tallia1Kubuntu> part*
<_JohnFlux> frank23: that ksysguard problem is because it's been compiled with Rendezvous support, but you don't have it on your system
<_mindspin> simian: theres a whole bunch of documentation on the samba.org site and reading it gives you a lot of insight in samba
<_mindspin> but what are you particulary looking for?
<frank23> _JohnFlux: that was in dapper. I don't really use it
<simian> i'm just looking to set up a very simple network between a linux and windows box, just simply so that I know how
<simian> I've tried a few tutorials but I keep getting stuck when the tutorial refers to somthing that doesn't apply to my system or certain damons don't start etc
<simian> i'll have another look at samba.org and ubuntu wiki
<_mindspin> that will not be that hard, I guess ubotus links will fit
<_mindspin> the samba.org docs deal alot with windows domains and suff, but you are not running a win domaine do you ?
<simian> no
<_mindspin> so it will be rather simple, it's kinda tricky when you are not /no more used to windows ;-)
<Kao|Away> sweet! :D
<Tm_T> Tallia1Kubuntu: anyway, what version of Kopete?
<Kao|Away> my radeon is here.. now i get to reconfigure X... again
<Kao|Away> ubotu: tell simian about samba
<Kao|Away> simian: try those links :)
* Kao|Away goes to bed nite all
<simian> Kao|Away: ty and good night
<ragna> huhu
<ragna> can some1 tell me why i cant play mp3s? .. have amarok gstream0.8-lame and alsa installed .. but amarok says he dont know the format?
<_mindspin> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<_mindspin> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ragna> :-\ i have the codec ... hmm .. i read the wiki mom :>
<snapy> hello, I would like to know if there is a "Search file" option in konqueror file manager
<robotgeek> snapy: kmenu -> search files
<snapy> looking..
<snapy> robotgeek: thanks I think this will be enough, however...
<snapy> is there any future thinking of adding a "Search here" right-button action in Konqueror?
<snapy> (just curious)
<snapy> or any easy way to integrate KFind in Konqueror so that we don't have to search the origin folder again...
<robotgeek> snapy: not sure, might be very possible something exists
<snapy> ok
<ragna> thx _mindspind !!!! :)
<ragna> it works ^^
<ragna> (:
<_mindspin> I'll have another try: does anyone know why my interface entries in /etc/network/interfaces are "vanish" i.e. the nameserver entry vanishes at reboot ?
<_mindspin> no matter if I edit it via kcontrol or by hand
<_mindspin> the behavoiur appeard since my last uodate
<spiritz> _mindspin: dns nameservers?
<FallenCipher> hi @ all
<_mindspin> spiritz: yes
<_mindspin> I'm running a local dns server
<_mindspin> and this entry vanishes at boot
<spiritz> _mindspin: ok sorry I have no clue
<_mindspin> so I have to add it every time I boot....
<uniq> _mindspin: the nameserver you use vanishes at reboot? - do you use DHCP or static IP?
<_mindspin> static
<uniq> nameservers are set in /etc/resolv.conf
<_mindspin> they are set correctly there
<uniq> ok. what's in  /etc/network/interfaces ? is it blank?
<_mindspin> but it resolves names only if I add them to /etc/network/interfaces
<_mindspin> nope
<_mindspin> uniq: wanna have alook?
<uniq> _mindspin: can you paste your /etc/network/interfaces to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<_mindspin> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/607089
<uniq> ok.. looks ok.
<_mindspin> until I reboot
<uniq> and then what happens?
<_mindspin> the nameserver entry is vanished
<_mindspin> and I have to add it manually
<uniq> ok. hang on. installing resolvconf.
<_mindspin> "/etc/resolv.conf" seems to be untouched
<uniq> can you do a 'ls -l /etc/resolv.conf' ?
<uniq> is it a symlink to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf ?
<_mindspin> nope its a file
<uniq> ok delete the file.
<uniq> or, don't.
<slow-motion> hallo
<_mindspin> what now ? delete or dont or rename?
<uniq> just do: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow resolvconf'
<_mindspin> resolveconf is not installed
<uniq> uh.. ok.
<_mindspin> typo
<_mindspin> no
<_mindspin> resolvconf is not installed
<uniq> then the dns-nameservers entry in /etc/network/interfaces shouldn't work.
<_mindspin> so sudo apt-get install resolvconf ?
<uniq> the /etc/resolv.conf settings should be the ones used.
<uniq> no, you don't need it.
<_mindspin> they should but they aren't
<uniq> just comment out the # dns-nameservers settings in /etc/network/interfaces. and restart networking.
<_mindspin> OK did it
<_mindspin> now I should reboot, but I don't want right now...
<uniq> not needed.
<_mindspin> sure to check f its working on boot because that was the problem
<uniq> ok. as long as the /etc/resolv.conf file isn't changed at boot. it should.
<_mindspin> I will see
<_mindspin> thanks at all
<tecs> are there animnated or 3d desktops? i mean wall paperS?
<manu_> good afternoon
<Jelly> Hi
<Jelly> Good morning!
<Jelly> Just testing out this cook ubuntu my friends finally got me to try
<Jelly> Bye
<manu_> where are drivers for Canon S750
<[Vampis] > cook ubuntu ?
<manu_> yes : Kubuntu
<[Vampis] > i refered to jellys contribute in the chat
<tecs> is kubuntu considered as debian/
<tecs> ?
<ubijtsa> tecs: {,x,k,ed}ubuntu is ubuntu
<ubijtsa> it is very similar to Debian, but it isn't Debian
<tecs> i see, so there is no yahoo messenger for ubuntu. k thnx
<ubijtsa> tecs: there is gaim, kopete and centericq
<ubijtsa> and probably half a dozen more, so there is plenty of yahoo messenger tools for ubuntu
<tecs> well but i cant use the features of ym still. anyways thnx
<ubijtsa> tecs: what features is that?
<tecs> like using gaim. when i send a file to my friend it says with gaim that i have sent the file but my friend hasnt really recieved anything. and i can t use the voice chat.
<ubijtsa> tecs: that is true, the webcam, voice chat and file xfer side of YIM is a pain
<tecs> well again i have to live with it ehhe
<tecs> thnx
<ubijtsa> tecs: you could try the 0.12 beta of kopete
<ubijtsa> that may work better
<tecs> well i prefer using gaim, i dont like "my opinion" the feel of kopete. kinda not for me
<ubijtsa2> fair enough
<tecs> well thnx gtg
<cerebrix> ok i found a patch that automates flash into konqueror but i have no idea how to install this.  someone mind helpin me out if they arent busy?
<cerebrix> the patch is at http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29123&forummode=2&forumpage=1&forumexplevel=all
<ubuntu> Does espresso kde-ui on liveCD require su?
<Phazeman> hi. this is the first time im running the live dvd... always installed from install cd... but i know there is an option to install from the live dvd... how do i di that ?
<Phazeman> s/di/do
<Phazeman> anyone ?
<ubuntu> Phazeman: type 'espresso kde-ui' in konsole window
<Phazeman> ubuntu "couldn't run the specified command
<Phazeman> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ espresso kde-ui
<Phazeman> bash: espresso: command not found
<ubuntu> older live systems did not have installer
<Phazeman> ubuntu it's the latest live dvd of flight 5
<ubuntu> Well I get permission denied even though it should work but maybe because its the first time it is included
<ubuntu> because
<ubuntu> System > QTParted does not start on my kubuntu live5 CD
<ubuntu> brb
<dennis_p> well now i have a proper nickname
<dennis_p> Has anyone managed to run 'espresso kde-ui' on live flight5?
<elenita> hola?
<dennis_p> hi
<dennis_p> welcome back elenita
<cerebrix> anyone know how to get flash running in konqueror?
<ubuntu> hello
<slow-motion> bbl
<Blippe> I've found something "wrong" (more like stupid) in a package... (tftpd-hpa) where am i supposed to "report"?
<Hobbsee> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<riccardo> can anybody help me with a gpg problem?
<nalioth_zZz> riccardo: just ask your question
<riccardo> i found help on my localized channel, thank you anyway :-)
<dennis_p> I'm back. So has anyone managed to run 'espresso kde-ui' on live flight5?
<dennis_p> kubuntu live flight5: sound, irc, surfing works on my AMD XP mb ASUS A7N8X-E Delux. But QTparted does not start when clicked, 'espresso kde-ui' gives permission denied /var/log/installer before even starting.
<dennis_p> ping Riddell
<Riddell> dennis_p: hi
<Riddell> are you running as root?
<Riddell> kdesu espresso kde-ui
<dennis_p> ah you did not say that in the announcement
<dennis_p> Riddell: cool, back button does not work :-)
<Riddell> dennis_p: yeah, don't try the back button
<dennis_p> Nearest city popup menu is empty
<Riddell> that's not implemented yet
<_lucas> Hello
<_lucas> Can you guys maybe check out my sources.list and tell me if it's good that way: http://rafb.net/paste/results/y4ju6X41.html
<dennis_p> Riddell: after issuing complete format on 250GB drive it gave no featback and after a while the ui quit last konsole output: dbfilter.start
<dennis_p> feedback
<nalioth> _lucas: looks functional to me
<_lucas> all right
<_lucas> thanks
<_mindspin> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<_lucas> I have an issue though
<_mindspin> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_lucas> when I run a dist-upgrade I don't get the Amerok 1.4 beta2
<Riddell> dennis_p: so still some issues to fix :)
<dennis_p> ah, so it did not complete?
<Riddell> dennis_p: thanks for testing, I'll know who to come to now when I have a new version out
<dennis_p> Riddell: on second run it shows 3 options (added: Resize IDE1 master (hda1)) in Please prepare some space
<Riddell> dennis_p: yes, because it recognises the new partition you have as resizable
<dennis_p> new partition size ui underneath looks flabergasting
<dennis_p> Resize IDE1 master and clicking next does nothing
<Nickname> hi there, is it possible to install gnome on kubuntu ?
<Nickname> I'd like to have both KDE and gnome..
<Nickname> can I just install gnome through Adept ? will it come in my kdm choices ?
<visik7> does someone use python on eclipse ?
<mcscruff> gone-desktop
<mcscruff> *gnome-desktop <<package name
<Nickname> mcscruff : as simple as that ?
<mcscruff> and yes it should be under session in kdm
<Nickname> cool.
<Nickname> thanks a lot.
<mcscruff> np
<Nickname> mcscruff : one more question :)
<Nickname> mcscruff : is there an ongoing branch in ubuntu.. as Unstable or Testing in Debian...
<nalioth> Nickname: ubuntu-desktop will get you a full gnome destkop
<nalioth> Nickname: there is stable and development
<Nickname> I'm on 5.10. I guess I'm pointing at stable.
<Nickname> is development "stable" enough for desktop personnal use ?
<nalioth> Nickname: the /topic in #ubuntu+1 is "do not use on production machines"
<Nickname> oh it's just a home computer..
<Nickname> if I find development too unstable, do I have a way to go back to stable ?
<nalioth> Nickname: not easily
<Nickname> nalioth : in this case you usually reinstall from CD ?
<nalioth> Nickname: that would most likely be easiest, if you were faced with that decision
<Nickname> ok
<dennis_p> how can QTParted be started on live5 ?
<Nickname> and do you find it worth to try development (is it called dapper btw ?) ?
<Nickname> it's mostly to get firefox 1.5... I'm happy enough with everything else in stable..
<nalioth> Nickname: you can get firefox 1.5 now
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Nickname about firefox15
<dennis_p> Nickname: get firefox 1.5 from http://klik.atekon.de/
<Nickname> excellent !
<Nickname> thanks a lot guys
<dennis_p> also klik and test the latetst koffice beta on your stable system, and give the folks irc feedback in #koffice in 4 hours or so
<nalioth> Nickname: i'd go with the wiki first, klik has caused some *buntu users problems
<Nickname> thanks guys
<Nickname> I've set up kubuntu on a sony t2xp and it works like a charm.. my only worry was to get gnome and firefox 1.5
<Nickname> I'm really happy now
<Nickname> :)
<dennis_p> good
<Nickname> well I suppose I could try to install enlightenment for the crack :)
<Nickname> lol
<PokerFacePenguin> anyone with a SIP address wanna help me test out my fresh ekiga install?
<_mindspin> Nickname: did you post at heise.de today?
<Nickname> no, why ?
<_mindspin> I just read a post of someone who installed ubuntu on the same machine
<_mindspin> I was just curious
<dennis_p> I can't install from live CD. I don't see guidance in flight 5 easing the configuration of higher resolution and refresh. So I think I'll burn Kanotix instead of flight 5 installation CD. Thanks for helping see you in flight 6.
<Nickname> I haven't published it yet.. I nearly have everything working on that T2XP....
<Nickname> I'm trying to get the sony card reader to work..
<Nickname> what's the name again ? .. sony something pro :)
<Nickname> smartmedia I think.
<Nickname> oh no.. sony memory stick pro... that still doesn't work.
<tibs01> ello
<tibs01> whats the command to enbale access to a mount
<tibs01> whats set to root only
<_jind> tibs01: is this a fat32 partition then try to add -o uid=youruserid,gui=youruserid,umask=0000 to mount
<tibs01> no
<tibs01> ntfs
<tibs01> its set as /home/tibs01/<mount point>
<tibs01> at the mo
<tibs01> so what have i goto do to enable it accessable
<_jind>  uid=value, gid=value and umask=value
<_jind>               Set the file permission on the filesystem.  The umask value is given in octal.  By default, the files are
<_jind>               owned by root and not readable by somebody else.
<_jind> This is from the mount man page. It is valid for both fat32 and ntfs
<tibs01> type that in termal
<_jind> as root: mount -t ntfs /dev/hdaX /home/tibs01/ -o uid=value,gid=value,umask=0000
<_jind> man mount covers this things just fine
<_jind> /s/this/these
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /home/tibs01 -o uid=value,gid=value,umask=0000
<tibs01> mount: only root can do that
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> thats in console
<tibs01> im in kde
<tibs01> btw
<_jind> Substitute "value" with the octal value returned with "id -u" as the user intended to use the partition. And run it from a root shell. Become root with "su -" first and try again
<_jind> And leave the mount directory before mounting it to be sure
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /home/tibs01 -o uid=value,gid=value,umask=0000
<tibs01> mount: only root can do that
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ su -
<tibs01> Password:
<tibs01> su: Authentication failure
<tibs01> Sorry.
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> its the right pass
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell tibs01 about sudo
<_jind> Read what I'm writing please
<_jind> Can anybody help him further? I got to go to work
<nalioth> tibs01: please don't paste into irc channels, it's considered rude.  Use a pastebin instead
<simian> my company has just had a website made and it can only be accessed if you put www. infront of it
<simian> I thought that wasn't supposed to necersary
<laszlok> is there anyway to set the gtk theme from a script, without using the gtk_qt_engine thing
<patrix> simian, all depends on the DNS
<tibs01> ahh ok
<PokerFacePenguin> simian: its an A record or a cname needed for that
<tibs01> do i type sudo before it all
<PokerFacePenguin> simian: cant remember which one
<tibs01> mmmmmmmmmmmm
<simian> PokerFacePenguin: but it's something that can be fixed right?
<tibs01> wish i knew how to get this poxy drive working
<PokerFacePenguin> simian: all signs point to yes :)  DNS issue
<simian> PokerFacePenguin: lol thanks
<_mindspin> you can add a site with newname.domainname
<_mindspin> in httpd.conf
<_mindspin> If you use virtual hosts
<_mindspin> but thats apache 1.3.xxx related
<_mindspin> I dunno how apache2 config is to be edited for that purpose
<zblach> hi
<zblach> quick question. kcontrol locks up when I go to add a printer. how can I get around this?
<jeekl> Hey. I just experienced something very odd. Teasterday, I was at my school and connected my laptop (running breezy) to their network and configured synaptic to use their proxy (since I don't know how to configure network settings for apt via konsole). It didn't work then. I figured, the network didn't allow access on ftp-port or something like that and idn't think anymore about it. But now, when I was jsut about to run my daily upgrade, 
<jeekl> gh I set back the connection to direct conn. in synaptc. Anyone have any pointers or ideas how to solve this?
<zblach> channel is silent
<ubijtsa> jeekl: does their proxy require authentication?
<jeekl> ubijtsa: Yes it does.
<ubijtsa> did you specify the proxy line as "http://user:passwd@proxy:port/" ?
<jeekl> No, I didnt do that. Thank you. But i disabled the use of the proxy from synaptic. It still wont give me anything but 404 when I try to run update or upgrade
<ubijtsa> ok.. it may be that you need to specify your deb/deb-src lines in sources.list to use http
<ubijtsa> that is the default iirc, but if you have changed it
<jjesse> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'ynYn'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<bkjones> ugh. All multimedia apps broke on my dapper box when libgcc was upgraded :-/
<ubijtsa> jeekl: if you set it through /etc/apt/apt.conf, you have to set both Acquire::http::Proxy="blahblah"; and Acquire::ftp::Proxy="blahblah";
<jeekl> ubijtsa: But my list worked fine two days ago! It just stopped working when I brought it to school and tried to set the proxyuse in synaptic. It should work if I just disable the setting for proxy in synaptic right?
<ubijtsa> jeekl: it should, yes.
<jeekl> ubijtsa: Well, I checked now, and I haven't got any apt.conf. i do have a apt.conf.d which dosent say anything about proxies.
<ubijtsa> no, apt.conf.d does other things :)
<jeekl> Yeah, i figured so... ;-)
<noteventime> Has someone managed to install the cg toolkit? (libcg)
<ubijtsa> I prefer to use aptitude to the gfx apps..
<bogo> how do I upgrade only I package/set of packages? from the 'apt-get' man I only found out how to upgrade all packages and the distro
<ubijtsa> bogo: apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 pkg3
<ubijtsa> bogo: if they are installed already, and can be updated, apt-get will update only those packages you tell it to install
<ragna> kann mir hier sagen warum die cup last von amorak stndig zwischen 5 und 90 % schwankt?
<ragna> +jmnd
<ubijtsa> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ragna> ups sry
<ragna> and thx ;)
<ubijtsa> bogo: apt-get will also pull in pre/co-reqs
<jeekl> ubijtsa: Here, take a look at this, I try to explain my problem a little better http://pastebin.com/607518
<ragna> hmm maybe some can help me here too? ^^ ... i want to know why amarok cpu usage is between 5 and 90% all the time?
<ubijtsa> jeekl: one moment
<robotgeek> ragna: is is indexing your files
<bogo> ubijtsa: ok thanks
<ubijtsa> jeekl: try 'apt-get update' please
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: RL is callin
* mth`MAW Ist mal weg: RL is callin'
<ubijtsa> jeekl: when you specified the proxy and tried the update, it could have marked the lists as outdated. updating them before running an upgrade should fix it
<jeekl> I've been trying to update all the day
<ubijtsa> bogo: np
<jeekl> look at my pastebin
<bkjones> is there a GUI way to set up my ubuntu box to authenticate to an LDAP server?
<jeekl> it shows a little of the result
<ubijtsa> jeekl: and the update fails as well?
<jeekl> ubijtsa:  Heres my update http://pastebin.com/607528
<jeekl> The messages are in swedish, but you'll manage,
<ubijtsa> jeekl: considering I am swedish, yeah, I'll manage ;)
<noteventime> Fan vad mycket svenskar ^^
<jeekl> Svenska is the shit ;-)
<ubijtsa> jeekl: looks like you have some sort of network issue on that box..
<jeekl> ubijtsa: Okey, any ideas of checks to run?
<jeekl> It has never been any problems before.
<ubijtsa> I can easily point a browser at us.archive.ubuntu.com, and I can see some of the files your apt-get tries to fetch..
<jeekl> Yeah, and I can too.
<jeekl> I haven't got any connection problems at all except for apt.
<ubijtsa> ok, so there is only an issue in your apt system..
<jeekl> I can browse the net, chat and do whatever.
<jeekl> Yes, it's only with apt
<jeekl> Since yeasterday.
<ubijtsa> if you look in  /var/lib/apt/lists/  what do you hove there?
<ubijtsa> have evn
<ubuntu> I am having some problems with Kubuntu. Is there anyone here that cares to help me?
<robotgeek> ubuntu: just ask
<ubuntu> Well, I was running Windows XP Home (eww Windows), and went to install Debian Kubuntu for use of a server.
<ubuntu> Kubuntu will not stay on the drive. Either I need to keep the CD in the tray everytime I start-up or my drive is going bad.\
<ubuntu> -\*
<jeekl> ubijtsa: heres my /var/lib/apt/lists http://pastebin.com/607537
<robotgeek> ubuntu: hmm, what do you mean by "no stya on the drive"
<ubijtsa> jeekl: looks good.. all mine are owned root.root and perms 0644
<ubuntu> Okay.
<ubuntu> I installed Windows 2003 Server Corp. and the disk was bad, so I moved to Debian Kubuntu.
<ubijtsa> jeekl: dunno why it fails for you, all looks okay
<ubuntu> I installed and removed the disk from my DVD drive.
<robotgeek> ubuntu: by disk, you mean hard disk?
<ubuntu> Then re-booted and it told me to insert a system disk with an operating system on it.
* ubijtsa <- off home. back in a couple hours
<ubuntu> When you use Kubuntu do you need to keep the disk in the tray when you are running the O/S?
<_mindspin> no
<ubuntu> I am going to re-boot. If you do not hear back from me then I am going to SuSE.
<_mindspin> but if you have a live cd thats pretty normal
<ubuntu> That is what I have.
<_mindspin> so you'll have to install first
<bogo> ubuntu: did you mark your partition as bootable, when you partitioned your drive?
<ubuntu> The live disk did not give me the option to format.
<ubuntu> It just started checking hardware and then some other shit. It was actually a quick install (well I thought it was).
<ubuntu> RobotGeek, e-mail me at hizer@celos-secure.net
<_mindspin> it was a no install your ubuntu is running from RAM and cd/dvd
<ubuntu> How do I install it?
<robotgeek> ubuntu: why?
<noteventime> ubuntu: Get the non-live cd
<ubuntu> Because I am going to re-boot and more than likely I will not end up back in here.
<ubuntu> URL?
<noteventime> same page as the live
<ubuntu> Okay.
<noteventime> !livecd
<ubuntu> Going out for a smoke. I will be back.
<noteventime> !tell ubuntu about livecd
<TIBS01> ello
<noteventime> 'ello
<yura_> hi
<ubuntu> Okay, I am back.
<noteventime> okk
<ubuntu> I don't recommend the live CD. To much of a pain in the arse.
<ubuntu> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Snake__> Mornin folks
<simian> is there a problem with adept notifier (dapper)
<Snake__> Oooo adept has a notifer in dapper?
* Snake__ looks forward to it :)
<simian> it starts automaticall and I have to kill it in order to use apt-get
<Snake__> simian: are you letting it finish?
<eric_> Hey guys, I am having a bit of trouble
<ubuntu> Join the club!
<Snake__> Because only one program can be using the area of install at once. (Adept and apt cant run at the same time...just as if you were running apt-get and tried to open adept: It doesnt work)
<simian> Snake__: yes it just starts automatically and sits there all day, if you want to use any kind of apt you have to kill notifier
<Snake__> eric_: state your problem
<eric_> Let me reget the actuall error
<Snake__> hmm
<eric_> actual*
<eric_> Its with Adept
<Snake__> simian: not sure...:(
* Snake__ doesnt run dapper
<mornfall> hmm?
<mornfall> simian: since when?
<mornfall> simian: notifier runs as user, it has no way to lock apt database
<mornfall> please stop spreading misinformation
<simian> mornfall: just started today, that's why i was wondering if it's something that has been changed
<eric_> It says, "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be cause by incorrect APT configuration orsomething similar.  Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem"
<eric_> So I ran apt-setup
<mornfall> simian: no, notifier did not change for weeks
<robotgeek> this is the second time i've seen this
<eric_> and ran all the ways it would let me
<eric_> and then it still did the same thing
<eric_> so I ran apt-get update
<eric_> and it said... (just a second)
<simian> mornfall: ok but when I go to ksysguard and kill aptnotifier the apt-get works
<mornfall> simian: huhm?
<simian> let me check it again
<admrl_school> !flood
<mornfall> simian: interesting
<ubotu> from memory, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<mornfall> simian: shouldn't really happen, as notifier does not even have permissions to do that
<simian> mornfall: hang on
<Snake__> hey admrl_school
<mornfall> simian: it definitely runs here and i can definitely use apt
<eric_> and it said... "E: Malformedline 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<mornfall> simian: btw you don't need to kill notifier, it has a quit action in its menu
<mornfall> eric_: okey, fix your sources.list then
<Snake__> eric_: You have a bad sources list, replace /etc/apt/sources.list with this:
<Snake__> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mornfall> eric_: sudo editor /etc/apt/sources.list
* mornfall hopes editor is something sensible under (k)ubuntu ;-)
<robotgeek> mornfall: hopefully not vim
<mornfall> robotgeek: it's vim for me, but i have set alternatives to that :)
<Snake__> Its nano...
<Snake__> default is nano
<simian> mornfall: ok now it's fine... that always happens. it tried it several times to makes sure that i wasn't missing anything.. then as soon as i bring it up here it starts wirking again
<simian> mornfall: lol it's just like my car :/
<mornfall> eric_: probably paste whatever you have there into pastebin and someone can help you fix it :)
<mornfall> simian: ...
<mornfall> simian: i won't comment on that (but i am fairly sure you were not killing notifier -- maybe hung updater or something like that)
<eric_> I think I fixed it... if not I will past everything inhere
<eric_> paste*
<simian> mornfall: i'm sure you are right. I quit notifier by right clicking on it but i saw it in ksysguard.. must have been somthing else
<eric_> in pastebin I mean
<Snake__> arghhh
<douglas> For the life of me I cannot get qt3 libs to work correctly. I'm trying to compile the latest wlassistant and it asks where the qt3 libs are even though I've install  libqt3-mt-dev and libqt3-mt
<douglas> ?
<mornfall> douglas: tried setting QTDIR?
<douglas> mornfall: I can't find where that is on my system
<mornfall> douglas: (something like /usr/share/qt3 IIRC, check your system for exact location)
<Snake__> Woah
<Snake__> Console froze
<douglas> ah
<douglas> ah
<douglas> I  see now
<mornfall> douglas: it'd contain symlinks to real installation
* Snake__ bows to 660 kbps
<douglas> mornfall: I can't seem to figure out how to set the qtdir with scons?
<mornfall> douglas: oh! scons!
<mornfall> douglas: well, it's usually export QTDIR=/path/to/qt
<mornfall> douglas: before running configure
<douglas> ah
<douglas> I'll try that
<douglas> sweet
<douglas> thanks
<eric_> Alright, so I didnt fix my problem... so, it said I had a malformed line in line 2, I went in, fixed wht I thought I was supposed to, and I am still having the same problem
<mornfall> eric_: url of pastebin? ;-)
<eric_> un momento
<mornfall> hurry up, i want to go home :)
<Snake__> lol
* mornfall starts a timer
<mornfall> timeout in 2 minutes
<mornfall> i'll reappear later from home
<Snake__> dumdumdummm
<eric_> http://pastebin.com/607609
<mornfall> eric_: remove the second line
<mornfall> eric_: it's malformed
<mornfall> eric_: (or comment it out)
<eric_> just totally get rid of it
<eric_> Ok
<eric_> thanks
<mornfall> eric_: put # in front of it
<mornfall> rest looks fine
<mornfall> bye
<douglas> what package contains the command msgfmt
<douglas> ?
* mth`MAW ist wieder da!.
<Snake__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<bogo> is there a way to make a group join another?
<Snake__> bogo: like a group under a group? (tree structure?)
<bogo> I mean, instead of registering every user into all necesary groups, can I make 'users' join the 'audio', 'video' .... groups?
<douglas> gettext is the answer by way of apt-file search msgfmt
<bogo> u see, I'm using samba's winbind component to authenticate domain users on a linux host
<Snake__> mmm im not really sure :(
<bogo> and their group is mapped to the local 'users' group, but they can't use audio and other stuff
<douglas> it seems that the latest version of ndiswrapper designated my wireless devices to eth1 instead of wlan0, how would I change that?
<Zaba_> hi there
<Zaba_> can I get some help on installing 5.10?
<MetaMorfoziS> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<MetaMorfoziS> huhu
<MetaMorfoziS> hey guys, check : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<MetaMorfoziS> a littlebit erroneous
<melonipoika> hi all
<robotgeek> MetaMorfoziS: edit it
<melonipoika> i am trying to install ubuntu from a second computer, runing kubuntu.
<melonipoika> I have configured a dhcp server and created an image of the install cd to boot from lan, but i get an error with tftp
<melonipoika> anyone could help me?
<HymnToLife> +helpme
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<melonipoika> the error is that when the computer where i want to install ubuntu is trying to boot, it gives an error about tftp timeout
<HymnToLife> melonipoika> aftr insall ?
<melonipoika> so maybe i don't have tftp well configured
<HymnToLife> after install*
<melonipoika> sorry?
<HymnToLife> do you get the error after or during install ?
<melonipoika> i installed tftpd-hpa using apt-get
<HymnToLife> oh ok
<HymnToLife> maybe some firewall setting
<melonipoika> but i don't know if i have to configure it or how
<melonipoika> i have firestarter, but i was stoping it
<melonipoika> before trying the net booting
<melonipoika> also when i type "/etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa start", i don't get any message, i don't know if i have to configure it or what
<Benjamindaines> Does Breezy Badger support airportextreme yet?
<_JohnFlux> EXTREME!
<JohnFlux> opps
<JohnFlux> carried away
* JohnFlux hates products with extreme in their name
<Benjamindaines> why's that?
<mornfall> just get ipw2200
<mornfall> ;-)
<_jakub> how can I say KDE not to display *~ files?
<Benjamindaines> ipw2200 will make it work?
<mornfall> no, ipw2200 hardware works
<Benjamindaines> oh, that doesnt help thn
<Benjamindaines> then*
<trappist> mornfall: just barely.  the driver is buggy as hell.
<mornfall> Benjamindaines: ask apple to get you drivers
<mornfall> trappist: how so?
<rysiek|pl> yell'oh
<mornfall> trappist: maybe you have different driver than me :)
<trappist> mornfall: I get disconnected about once a minute.  happens to everybody here with breezy's ipw2200 driver.
<Benjamindaines> I doubt that apple would be willing to whip up a linux driver just for me
<mornfall> trappist: oh, well, i use debian sid = 2.6.15
<trappist> hopefully the new driver/firmware will be squoze into dapper
<robotgeek> Benjamindaines: it works
<mornfall> trappist: stable, survives suspend & hibernate fine apparently
<trappist> mornfall: yeah that's much newer with many bugfixes
<rysiek|pl> Benjamindaines: just for you - no freaking way. but just imagine they get hundreds of thousands of requests for Linux drivers...
<mornfall> i think there was some broadcom option for this laptop too, but ipw works :-)
<robotgeek> Benjamindaines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Benjamindaines> thanks
<Benjamindaines> do you know when shipit will be working again?
<maenty> which Bittorrent client is best for KDE?
<maenty> I have installed KTorrent but I dont know how can I make it to open the torrent files automatically when I click torrent-link in Firefox
<JohnFlux> maenty: a lot of people like azaerus
<robotgeek> maenty: ktorrent is very nice
<maenty> JohnFlux: unfortunately there is no Azareus for amd64 in ubuntu repositories
<maenty> robotgeek: YEs I'm using Ktorrent currently, that is perfectly enough for me, however I cannot transfer the torrent link from firefox to ktorrent
<maenty> robotgeek: I choose "open with" from firefox, and then I browsed to /usr/bin and chose ktorrent from there, does not work
<maenty> robotgeek: It does not open ktorrent
<JohnFlux> maenty: azareus is java
<ealm> why isn't mplayer in any of the kubuntu repositories?
<JohnFlux> maenty: just download it from their website
<JohnFlux> ealm: did you add the multiverse to /etc/apt/sources ?
<JohnFlux> ealm: did you add the multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list
<maenty> JohnFlux: I'm trying to keep the kubuntu as pure as possible, meaning that I try to install all that I can thru apt-get
<ealm> JohnFlux: I have multiverse yes
<JohnFlux> ealm: what about restricted
<maenty> JohnFlux: but if I don't find any solution how to transfer the torrent file from FireFox to KTorrent, I will do that
<ealm> sorry not multiverse but universe
<ealm> I have restricted yes
<ealm> there is no multiverse to choose
<JohnFlux> 500 http://si.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<JohnFlux> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<JohnFlux> maenty: when you click the link, doesn't it ask you what program to run it with
<maenty> JohnFlux: yes
<maenty> JohnFlux: I have options to save it or open with some program
<ealm> are there no packages for gstreamer support in amarok?
<Blippe> does the breezy install cd allow installing over nfs?
<maenty> JohnFlux: there is another choice which is some "bittorrentgui" but that opens a simple separate download window for each download and I don't like it
<Blippe> I mean, on a diskless station
<Blippe> ktorrent
<maenty> JohnFlux: I would like FireFox just to transfer the .torrent file to my KTorrent and I would be happy :)
<maenty> JohnFlux: However, when I choose /usr/bin/ktorrent from the "open with" menu, it downloads the torrent but does not open ktorrent for some reason
<Blippe> maenty, you should be able to change the settings under download in firefox to open torrents with ktorrent
<Blippe> oh i'm quick!
<Blippe> :D
<maenty> Does anyone else here use KTorrent?
<maenty> If yes, how do you transfer the .torrent file from web browser to KTorrent?
<maenty> I installed another client, QTorrent, with that it works perfectly
<maenty> I wonder what's wrong with KTorrent
<mikearthur> man
<zblach> profound
<DevGet> men
<mikearthur> I'm tempted to just break into the school I was doing experience in today and install edubuntu on all the machines
<ealm> how do I get support for realaudio in kubuntu?
<zblach> do you think he actually went?
<_mindspin> ealm: plf
<_mindspin> !plf
<ubotu> it has been said that plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<_mindspin> have alook there
<Blippe> yeah... isn't that site on the source-o-matic?
<Blippe> oh, sorry missed eal_s question, thought you just made a statement...
<AnObfuscator> Can anyone tell me why applications don't appear in the KDE menu after I install them?! When I used gnome, programs I installed would appear in the Gnome Applications menu automatically, but not so much in kde... :/
<rnd_null> does anyone have a link to where i can d/l dapper from?
<rysiek|pl> hi there, anybody managed to make WakeOnLan work on (K)Ubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> rnd_null: http://www.kubuntu.org ? :)
<rnd_null> i found it right as i got your mesg....:) thanks
<rysiek|pl> np :)
<rysiek|pl> sooo... anybody managed to make WakeOnLan work on (K)Ubuntu? :D
<_Mucki_> rysiek|pl:  doesnt that only depend on the mainboard/bios/nic?
<rysiek|pl> well, I thought so too, but I had it running on Mandrake 10.1, it runs when I shutdown my box froom under Windoze, but not from Kubuntu
<rysiek|pl> damn, how to check a module version?
<rysiek|pl> (namely the version of the forcedeth module)
<goldbuggie> modinfo XXXXX
<rysiek|pl> thx
<goldbuggie> or hmm...wait i didn't remember correcltly i think
<rysiek|pl> well, it gets me a lot of info, but nothing that I could use to say if it's a "ForcedEth > 18" o_O
<rysiek|pl> typo: should be: forcedeth version > 18
<Tonio__> hi
<Chousuke> argh.
<Chousuke> KDE is quite slow on this machine :P
<Chousuke> But my Family can't use fluxbox or xfce, so meh.
<trappist> fluxbox can be made quite usable, even by families
<trappist> takes some work though
<Chousuke> well...
<Chousuke> it's the apps which take most of the memory anyway
<Chousuke> This machine has only 128MB of ram.
<nlindblad> hmm
<nlindblad> can't seem to get internet radio streams working properly with amaroK
<nlindblad> According to the Wiki: "note for KDE users: Your specific configuration may require you to install the akode-mpeg package to enable mp3 playback. In Dapper, amarok needs libxine-extracodecs for mp3 support."
<Linux_newbie> I came in at the right time, I needed help with mp3 support
<nlindblad> on Breezy mate?
<Linux_newbie> Yesir
<nlindblad> then you would need gstreamer0.8-mad for a starter
<Linux_newbie> let me open adept
<nlindblad> (I'm not sure whether you've enabled the universe repository or not though)
<Linux_newbie> I haven'tsonemuch of anything... this is day 2 with Linux for me
<Linux_newbie> haven't done much*
<nlindblad> okey, no problem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto#head-3af7264a0e97edbc5bf039e5bdb971f46c43269a
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: that guide is pretty obvious to me, I hope it helps you, please don't be afraid to ask questions though
<Linux_newbie> Do I enable everything that says "universe", or just the multiverse ones?
<Crowbar> A game (via wine) is chaning my resolution.  If the game crashes out my resolution is stuck at a low setting.  Is there a way to reset it back to the original resolution without logging out?
<nlindblad> you'll need at least 'universe' Linux_newbie
<nlindblad> crowbar: sure, I think it might even be possible to assign a keyboard shortcut to it
<crowbar> I tried the xserver shortcuts.  ctrl+alt+(+)  but that hasn't ever worked in kubuntu for me.
<crowbar> nlindblad: Do you know how to do that?  Or are you just teasing me with a solution :)
<nlindblad> don't know how to, but I could find out :D
<crowbar> I've been trying to track that down, but I've had no luck.
<Linux_newbie> nlindblad: Alright, I activated them, but its not letting me add the "multiverse" line, like the wiki says
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: is it giving you a message about why not?
<Linux_newbie> It just won't add it, it doesn't say anything
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: well, I think you really need it
<Petecakes> Anyone know where I can find a good guide to mount my NTFS drive?
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: are you afraid of terminals?
<Linux_newbie> I think I might have got it
<Linux_newbie> no
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: good
<nlindblad> Petecakes: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#mountunmountntfs
<Linux_newbie> I have a friend who is fairly linux proficient, and he pulled all my terminal fears away
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: sorry?
<Petecakes> nlindblad; thanks.
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: oh
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: well, you could use: sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linux_newbie> nlindblind: ok
<Linux_newbie> nlindblind: So... I just add multiverse after everywhere it says univers (where it doesnt already have it)
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: if there isn't already lines starting with "#"s containing multiverse, if that's the case, just remove the "#"s
<crowbar> nlindblad: the command is xrandr if someone else has the problem.  xrandr -s 0 set my resolution back to what it was originally.
<nlindblad> crowbar: okey, good you found out, well done lad!
<rysiek|pl> Petecakes: here ---> rysiek|pl ;)
<Linux_newbie> nlindblad: this is gona sound really dumb... but I am not quite sure I get it... if I out it on pastebiun could you help me out?
<DueyFinster> Hello all, I just tried Kubuntu Dapper, and noticed Adept's Green Button Updater. I cannot find/activate this in Breezy, is it in the repos in adept package?
<Petecakes> rysiek|pl; :P
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: of course
<Linux_newbie> ok, just a second
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: I'm not expecting people to understand "sources.list"
<Petecakes> I should really get around to buying a wireless network so I can get my Kubuntu PC on the 'net.
<rysiek|pl> Petecakes: what do you need? read or read/write?
<nlindblad> Petecakes: make sure you get a supported one
<nlindblad> Petecakes: although ndiswrapper works if it's not working native too
<Petecakes> nlindblad; I've already talked it over with a guy in a computer shop near me, he suggested one and guaranteed it would work.
<Linux_newbie> http://pastebin.com/607899
<nlindblad> Petecakes: great guy
<Petecakes> rysiek|pl; The guide nlindblad linked to will work, thanks anyway.
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: okey, seems to be in order
<rysiek|pl> Petecakes: m'kay, good luck :)
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: either use Adept to run "fetch updates" or use "sudo apt-get update" in a terminal
<Linux_newbie> ok
<Linux_newbie> sounds good
<Linux_newbie> then do I have to reboot to get mp3's to work?
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: that makes it download the lists over what packages are available from the repositories in the file
<Petecakes> rysiek|pl; thanks ^_^
<Tonio__> Linux_newbie: nope
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: it's very seldome you have to reboot
<Linux_newbie> nlindblad: Ok, thank you very much
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: just install the proper packages and restart your music player
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: we're not done thouhg ;)
<nlindblad> *though
<Linux_newbie> ahhh
<Linux_newbie> ok
<Linux_newbie> I will stay then
<Linux_newbie> nlindblad: I fetched updates and committed changes, now restart amarok?
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: http://tinyurl.com/lkzuv
<nlindblad> Linux_newbie: follow that link and you'll find an explanation on how to enable support for MP3
<DueyFinster> Hello all, I just tried Kubuntu Dapper, and noticed Adept's Green Button Updater. I cannot find/activate this in Breezy, is it in the repos in adept package?
<Snake__> nlindblad: Try this one next time :)
<Snake__> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nlindblad> Snake__: okey, I'm new here
<nlindblad> Snake__: would have saved me seconds!
<Snake__> nlindblad: I assumed, ubotu is your friend in the world of tech support :)
<Snake__> MP3 is a definate FAQ
<nlindblad> yeah
<Snake__> !love
<ubotu> Love is a snowmobile racing across the tundra, which suddenly flips over, pinning you underneath.  At night, the ice weasels come.
<nlindblad> :D
<Snake__> :)
<antonio_> IDENTIFY adhm
<Snake__> Oh man
<Snake__> I got a passwordd!!!
<antonio_> hola
<Snake__> :( no I dont :(
<Snake__> lol
<antonio_> algun espaol?
<ciga> hi
<Snake__> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Snake__> ciga: Welcome
<ciga> how do I view eps file?
<nlindblad> ciga: hi
<Linux_newbie> thanks everyone for all your help
<Snake__> wtf is a eps file?
<ciga> Snake__, nlindblad : hi
<antonio_> gracias
* Snake__ nods
<ciga> photoshop creates it.
<DueyFinster> Could someone please help? I used Kubuntu Dapper, and noticed Adept's Green Button Updater. I cannot find or activate this in Breezy. I want to be able to auto update, its a friends PC, he's not that technical, so reminding him to do "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" is not that feasible. Please?
<Snake__> DueyFinster: There is a program call Adept Updater in the Kmenu he can use
<jjesse> the updater is a part of the new adept, its a dapper thing which is why you cna't find in breezy
<Snake__> DueyFinster: Kmenu --> System --> Adept Updater
<nlindblad> DueyFinster: Dapper will have a tray icon for it
* Snake__ was just reminded to update himself :)
<DueyFinster> Okay, Thanks, I'll get him to use Adept in the menu until I upgrade it. I know nlindbladthat's what I was reffering to.....Thanks all!
<Snake__> ciga: have you tried teh gimp?
<Dasnipa`> "teh" makes me cry
<Snake__> Typo ;)
<nlindblad> all interested in the release notes of Dapper (Kubuntu specific): http://doc.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/release-notes/C/index.html
<Snake__> ciga: Yep, gimp will open it, (sudo apt-get install gimp)
<Dasnipa`> yes. you are "teh 1337" speller hehe just playin with ya
<Snake__> Dasnipa`: 1 4M F00|2 |2341
<Snake__> :p
<Dasnipa`> 00101010 00101001
<Dasnipa`> ;)
<ciga> kghostview can view the file. thanks.
<Snake__> Ya know, I never learned past numbers in binary
<Dasnipa`> erm i did that wrong actually shoulda been 00101000 00101001
<rysiek|pl> does *anybody* (wink, wink) know where I can get the sources for a module that my kernel uses?
<Dasnipa`> well its just the ascii values in binary
<Snake__> Yea I know
<rysiek|pl> the module is forcedeth and I suppose it might be included in the main kernel tree, or something
<Snake__> Dasnipa`: wtf does () mean?
<Snake__> rysiek|pl: no :( sorry
<rysiek|pl> darn
<nlindblad> Snake__: () is to show something is a function
<nlindblad> Snake__: myFunction() { more code inside the function }
<jjs0ah> 2829h
<Dasnipa`> hehe
<Snake__> nlindblad: Yes I know that, but Dasnipa` sent me that in binary when I was "l337
<nlindblad> Snake__: okey, sorry, didn't understand the context there
<Snake__> No problem
<Snake__> Dasnipa`: Here: 010000100110010100100000011100110111010101110010011001
<Snake__> 010010000001110100011011110010000001100100011100100110
<Snake__> 100101101110011010110010000001111001011011110111010101
<Snake__> 110010001000000100111101110110011000010110110001110100
<Snake__> 01101001011011100110010100101110
<Snake__> :)
<jjs0ah> bleh. enough :p
* Snake__ hides
<Dasnipa`> !spam
<ubotu> Dasnipa`: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rysiek|pl> stop it you two, or I'll start sending my msgs rol13-encoded :] 
<Snake__> Zo no!
<Snake__> Alright guys im out
<nlindblad> Snake__: bye
<rysiek|pl> cu
<Snake__> Dasnipa`: 0110001101111001011000010010000001000100011000010111001101101110011010010111000001100001
<Snake__> ;)
<nlindblad> Snake__: have a pleasant saint Patrick's day or whatever you're celebrating :D
<Snake|Away> nlindblad: Not celebrating anything, goin to hang out with a chick w00!
<Snake|Away> Uncharted Nerd Teritorry
<nlindblad> Snake|Away: oh, well that is a thing to celebrate mate
<Snake|Away> Heh
<Snake|Away> Now im offically gone
<nlindblad> no you're not ;-)
<rysiek|pl> OMG! Snake's out to explore the Wonders of Terra Incognita!
<rysiek|pl> Snake|Away: beware of the One-Eyed Monsters ;)
* rysiek|pl is rebooting and hoping WOL will finally work...
<jjs0ah> there a way to control kaffeine from the command line? play, stop, etc? i want to use it lineakd.
<arrinmurr> jjs0ah: that should be possible with dcop
<jjs0ah> arrinmurr: hrm. the man page is not very illuminating. where can i find information on the functions / arguments the applications expect from dcop?
<arrinmurr> jjs0ah: haven't really used it myself. maybe google with "dcop kaffeine"? :)
<arrinmurr> jjs0ah: errr... or "Chaper 4. The DCOP Interface Overview" in help -> kaffeine player handboo ? =)
<jjs0ah> arrinmurr: that works. to be honest i am not used to consulting the kde help. not used to finding useful information in there
<nico8481> hi
<arrinmurr> jjs0ah: hehe
<ryanakca> anybody know of a euchre game for kubuntu?
<conn> hi, can someone tell what program to use to record a video of my desktop?
<trappist> conn: only thing I know of is vnc2swf
<jjs0ah> wow. how cool is dcop. can't believe i haven't been using this :)
<trappist> jjs0ah: yeah I need to learn more about it
<bouncing> So I'm trying Dapper, and it's great but it stopped auto-mounting my USB drive.
<tomcatt> !tell ati
<conn> can someone tell me what program I can use to record my desktop to a video file?
<nlindblad> conn: xnee
<timas> yello?
<timas> woo, werks
<nlindblad> hi timas
<timas> Can I ask a quick question after just barging in like this?
<conn> nlindblad: no, I mean to record to an .avi file, not to record/replay session data
<nlindblad> "xnee - X event recorder/replayer"
<conn> nlindblad: it records X events, not the screen, it's useless
<nlindblad> oh
<zax1> any one really familiar with wamp ? or know irc channel for it ?
<nlindblad> wild guess, #wamp
<nlindblad> too wild
<zax1> no none
<zax1> nli are you familiar with it
<nlindblad> nope
<nlindblad> sorry
<zax1> :\
<zax1> thanks neway
<leafw> can anyone tell me why the Dapper live CD for PowerPC is 718 MB long and DOESN'T FIT on a CD ?
<Skrot> Hi. I've got a laptop that requires a modified DSDT-table for ACPI and APIC to work. Is there any way (k)ubuntu can include that to their kernel or something like that in order to get it working without me compiling my own kernel? =)
<leafw> can't test it!
<slow-motion> hallo
<timas> yello
<fatejudger> is there a way to enable transparency in one Kicker panel and disable it in another?
<osh_> Has anyone gotten compiz to work in flight5?
<fatejudger> osh_: haven't tried
<osh_> fatejudger: don't think so. it's the same kicker afaik.
<fatejudger> osh_: I don't think it works with the fglrx drivers
<fatejudger> osh_: you can give both of them two different sizes
<timas> no GL for me :(  Always had the coolest 3D cards untill this machine.. now I've got a sweet AGP card laying around but no slot .. this one's got IDE express..
<fatejudger> timas: you mean PCI Express
<timas> >_<
<timas> yes
<timas> pin it on a shortage of sleep.. Dapper's fault :)
<timas> too much fun playing around
<fatejudger> heh
<fatejudger> I've been trying to fix Dapper myself
<fatejudger> they uglified Flight 5
<fatejudger> I hear they're in the process of fixing it
<leafw> can anyone tell me why the Dapper live CD for PowerPC is 718 MB long and DOESN'T FIT on a CD ?
<fatejudger> leafw: overburn?
<leafw> fatejudger: and then it will be readable in old powermacs? No way
<fatejudger> leafw: should be
<fatejudger> how do I get a "Trash" icon on my desktop?
<fatejudger> I can't seem to find it
<leafw> fatejudger: the trash is a kind of applet or somwthing
<fatejudger> leafw: not in the kicker
<fatejudger> leafw: on the desktop
<leafw> I don't know fatejudger , I don't even use a desktop.
<fatejudger> ??
<timas> nah
<timas> make a html link fatejudger
<timas> link it to 'trash:/'
<timas> there's your trash can :)
<fatejudger> timas: yeah, that's what I though
<leafw> that's what I meant: a protocol, not an "applet"
<fatejudger> or system:/trash
<leafw> like media:/
<osh_> fatejudger: I don't use the fglrx-drivers. It don't play well with my laptop. Suspend won't work then and that's something I really like/need. More than accelX.
<fatejudger> osh_: I have to use the fgrlx, the mesa drivers are too slow, and at this point XGL doesn't work with fgrlx drivers in KDE
<timas> curious: does Xgl actually make your machine faster by letting the GPU do the hard graph work?
<leafw> timas: let's say that it enables your machine to do fancy 3D stuff. It won't get any faster
<leafw> by the way, compiz + xgl + xorg7.0 + baghira and the likes ... lots of nice stuff comming up for linux/bsd
<ryanakca> anybody know of a euchre game for kubuntu?
<fatejudger> leafw: maybe for the Gnome people, XGL is slow to make it to KDE
<leafw> fatejudger: within the year we may have an awesome desktop. *Then* I'll switch from using the desktop as I do now, which is a nice background with a couple of xterms
<fatejudger> I can't believe that development on something as wonderful as XGL isn't primary on KDE
<MasterWolf> hi
<timas> hello
<MasterWolf> i was wondering if the perminat install will remove any prevouse OS like windows
<MasterWolf> does any 1 know
<MasterWolf> dose anyone know if the perminat install will remove any prevouse OS like windows
<fatejudger> MasterWolf: depends on how you partition your HD
<MasterWolf> how do u do that
<fatejudger> you don't know how to partition your hard drive?
<MasterWolf> i dont
<fatejudger> do you even know what partitioning is?
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> [samba]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<HymnToLife> pas la bonne IP ce con
<HymnToLife> oops
<HymnToLife> sorry :p
<fatejudger> lol
<PokerFacePenguin> I think !dualboot would probably work for him better
<simian> is there a way to get nvidia drivers working with dapper
<rysiek|pl> what nvidia drivers?
<rysiek|pl> network, sound, gfx?..
<simian> i'm talking about 3d
<rysiek|pl> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<leafw> the powerpc live CD image for dapper flight 5 does not fit in a CD not even overburning,
<rysiek|pl> !tell simian about nvidia
<rysiek|pl> cu all, gtg
<simian> but they don't apply to dapper do they?
<simian> bye
<leafw> write track data: error after 736905216 bytes
<Red_Herring> dapper nvidia drivers arent working as far as i know
<Red_Herring> :-(
<simian> shame
<simian> i suppose it wont be long though
<ryanakca> I know this is kinda off topic/wrong channel, but how do you import comtacts from gmail into thunderbird?
<Red_Herring> google
<Red_Herring> google it*
<ryanakca> Red_Herring: I've followed the instructions, yet it gives me an address book with about 30 blank entries :S
<Red_Herring> lol, sorry, i dunno whats wrong with it
<timas> Gota go peoples, thanks for the lessons, be back again later :)
<Red_Herring> simian: dapper has kernel updates every few days or so, and the NVIDIA drivers need to be reinstalled every update
<Red_Herring> so i guess thats why no one has bothered to fix it
<simian> oh that makes sence
<simian> Red_Herring: thanks
<Tachyon> My desktop seems to be stuck at 1024x768 even though I use 1280x800 o_O  (and it looks terrible at 1024x768).  There's no option for 1280x800 when I try to change it through the GUI.  Is the a CLI way to force it into 1280x800?
<White_Herring> Tachyon: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<White_Herring> go through it normally, at the end is the monitor setup
<Tachyon> White_Herring: Should I enable the "kernel framebuffer device interface"?
<White_Herring> Tachyon: i dont suggest it
<White_Herring> but it should be fine w/o it
<White_Herring> or with it
<Tachyon> White_Herring: Nothing happened . . .
<White_Herring> did you restart X?
<Tachyon> >_<
<Petecakes> Hey Tach... :P
<fatejudger> what's the best way to do sound mixing in dapper?
<fatejudger> is dmix working?
<heinkel_111> where is the best place to look for how-to-guides on mounting my digicam to the kubuntu system?
<heinkel_111> i have USB connection
<heinkel_111> it is a olympus mju digital 500
<White_Herring> i dunno, ubuntuforums.org
<White_Herring> thats where i would look
<tsdgeos> heinkel_111: use digikam
<tsdgeos> no need to mount the camera
<fatejudger> tsdgeos: ditto
<heinkel_111> digikam = application?
<fatejudger> heinkel_111: yes
<morzel> hi all
<heinkel_111> adept then, right?
<morzel> is somewhere an irc channel for dapper?
<White_Herring> uhhh, here?
<leafw> morzel: there is
<leafw> the #ubuntu-1 or something like that
<joh6nn> anyone know where i'd go to report that the dependencies for a package need to be update
<White_Herring> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<joh6nn> updated*
<morzel> thx
<heinkel_111> tsdgeos: digikam is not able to detect my camera :(
<heinkel_111> it is in the list of avilable cameras but not recognized anyhow
<tsdgeos> oop
<tsdgeos> s
<heinkel_111> methinks it must be better to get it mounted
<fatejudger> weirdness
<fatejudger> shouldn't matter
<fatejudger> maybe you're doing something wrong
<tsdgeos> heinkel_111: you have libgphoto installed, rihgt?
<fatejudger> I have a card reader on my monitor, so I wouldn't know how to use digikam
<heinkel_111> most likely i am doing soething wrong
* tsdgeos guesses digikam pushes libgphoto but anyway...
<heinkel_111> libgphoto came along with digikam i think
<heinkel_111> digikam is dependent on libgphoto right?
<heinkel_111> i think it was correctly set up in the package manager
<heinkel_111> confirmed
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody knows where I can disable the autostarting of Konqueror and/or KsCD upon inserting a CD/inserting an USB pendrive? (in Breezy/KDE3.4.3)
#kubuntu 2006-03-23
<leafw>  rysiek|pl : in the System Settings, or whenever you plug in something push "config" in the menu
<neoncode> When you first launch kaffene you get that first run wizzard thing, how do you run that again?
<rysiek|pl> leafw: if you're gonna tell me it's in System Settings -> Storage Media or something, then no, it's not, it's KDE 3.4.3
<CheeseBurgerMan> Update to KDE 3.5.1 ;)
<rysiek|pl> leafw: and which menu are you talking about :)
<rysiek|pl> CheeseBurgerMan: I'll wait for Dapper stable
<rysiek|pl> it's my production system and I spent the better part of the last 3 months cofiguring it
<rysiek|pl> :)
<leafw> rysiek|pl: when you plug a usb pen, a popup comes up: just push the right button there to config
<leafw> I may be wrong, I'm speaking from the top of my head
<rysiek|pl> leafw: well, you are wrong - as I said, it's KDE 3.4.3
<rysiek|pl> Just the Konqueror pops up
<leafw> rysiek|pl: then see the kded settings in some obscure folder under /usr/local
<White_Herring> LOL, my sister's 300mhz laptop has the same processor cache as my athalon 64 3500+
<White_Herring> i didnt see that coming
<leafw> rysiek|pl: or disable it completely in the System Services (a tab in the System Settings)
<rysiek|pl> leafw: kded, sais you.... giving it a go ;)
<leafw> kded is a service in the System Settings - KDE Components - Service Manager
<leafw> the "kded media manager", these are the keywords for greping
<nico8481> any idea where to find kcontrol in the menus ?
<leafw> kcontrol == System Settings
<rysiek|pl> leafw: got it... but it's nice to have the drives mounted, just to disable the konqueror popping
<rysiek|pl> no, it's not ==
<rysiek|pl> KControl is a *lot* more robust, IMHO
<leafw> rysiek|pl: this is an option in the kded media manager config files, I disabled it once upon a time in kde 3.4 because it was failing miserably and eating up RAM
<rysiek|pl> leafw: well, it works ok, just to get the popping konq... looking intoconf files for kded - remeber which one was it?
<leafw> rysiek|pl: "media manager", these are the keywords ...
<rysiek|pl> leafw: and where should I do the search? google? :] 
<leafw> rysiek|pl: I remember at the bottom of the config file there is this autoload or something like that that needs to be disabled
<leafw> rysiek|pl: in your /usr folder :)
<rysiek|pl> argh! been looking in ~/.kde :] 
<rysiek|pl> leafw: might it be this little thingy: X-KDE-Kded-autoload=true ? :)
<leafw> rysiek|pl: yes
<leafw> and beware there may be a second config file
<leafw> or two lines
<leafw> it was more than just one line, but not more than 2 o 3 xDD long time
<rysiek|pl> well, ok, but I suppose it will disable the automounting the devices
<leafw> automounting is fine, it's the autoload you don't want
<leafw> they are separate
<rysiek|pl> leafw: X-KDE-Kded-autoload=true and X-KDE-Kded-load-on-demand=true
<leafw> rysiek|pl: yeah, that is
<leafw> which file it is by the way? Full path?
<rysiek|pl> /usr/share/services/kded/mediamanager.desktop :)
<leafw> thanks
<rysiek|pl> thanks? whoa, who helped whom? :] 
<leafw> :)
<rysiek|pl> thank you :)
<leafw> amazing what one can do with a few keywords and grep, uh
<rysiek|pl> aye :)
<Red_Herring> grep! its a funny word
<leafw> "get regular expression"
<Red_Herring> w00t
<nico8481> rysiek|pl: so any idea where to find it? (kcontrol)
<leafw> nico8481: the binary? Under /usr/local/X11/bin maybe ?
<rysiek|pl> nico8481: well I have it in KMenu -> Preferences -> Control Center
<rysiek|pl> but that's because I upgraded from Hoary
<nico8481> leafw: nope in the menus, because it's obviously not the same as "system settings"
<leafw> nico8481: just create a new entry in the menu for it
<nico8481> rysiek|pl: you have a "Preferences" in your main K menu ??
<nico8481> leafw: yup that's an idea... just checking if it's not already there, hiding somewhere :)
<rysiek|pl> nico8481: yep :)
<leafw> nico8481: it isn't, that's why SysSets are there
<nico8481> rysiek|pl: lol i haven't got :) i wonder if i haven't broken my kde install :P
<rysiek|pl> leafw: well, shit, kded still fires Konqueror off... will poweroff and go to sleep, and then test it when the system gets up in the morning though :)
<rysiek|pl> nico8481: no, it's me to blame, I have an upgraded Hoary
<Red_Herring> anyone know how to log convos in kopete?
<leafw> rysiek|pl: there are a few settings, other than the autoload and load and demand
<leafw> rysiek|pl: just check them all
<Red_Herring> just wondering ;-)
<rysiek|pl> Red_Herring: there is a History module or smthng like that
<Red_Herring> hrm
<nico8481> rysiek|pl: yup me too, upgraded from hoary to whatever is the codename for 5.10 (under gnome), then did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop :P
<Red_Herring> its not logging, but its close enough
<Crashoveride> Hey guys I need a bittorent client for Kubuntu what should I get?
<Red_Herring> ktorrent
<rysiek|pl> nico8481: but I had KUBUNTU Hoary, that's the point :)
<Hirvinen> Crashoveride: Azureus?
<Crashoveride> ok
<Crashoveride> ty
<rysiek|pl> wow, that was quick :] 
<Red_Herring> lol
<nico8481> rysiek|pl: ok i got the picture :)
<Red_Herring> thats our style
<rysiek|pl> quick'n'dirty? :)
<Red_Herring> :-P
<rysiek|pl> you didn't tell him Azareus will eat up 80% of his CPU... ;)
<Snake__> Im back!! :)
<leafw> speaking about bit torrent, you guys need to know about a fantastic music site (all music is Creative Commons) that offers bit torrents and m3u: http://www.jamendo.com/us/
<Datsunzoso> im havin trouble playin video on firefox, can someone just tell me what program they use for video and the plugin?
<Red_Herring> w00t
<rysiek|pl> ok, gonna get some sleep, cu all
<Red_Herring> Datsunzoso: mozilla-mplayer
<Datsunzoso> ive been trying to use that but everytime i wanna see a video it doesnt work
<Datsunzoso> it just shows me the "missing plugin" thing on firefox
<Datsunzoso> sigh :(
<Datsunzoso> anyone think they can help me?
<Datsunzoso> im havin trouble playin video on firefox, can someone just tell me what program they use for video and the plugin?
<Datsunzoso> er... ive been using mplayer but it doesnt work
<moi> mplayer plugin
<Datsunzoso> yea ... it doesnt work
<moi> Datsunzoso: sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer
<moi> then, restart firefox and try
<Datsunzoso> .... :| mplayer does not work
<moi> :(
<Datsunzoso> ive restarted firefox
<Datsunzoso> i even tried vlc media player and it doesnt work
<moi> try in a konsole "mplayer some_video.mpg" and tell me what happen
<Datsunzoso> i can play the file but i want it to be in the firefox window, not open a different window
<Datsunzoso> but in order to play file i also have to save it to hd
<moi> try "about:plugins" in firefox and say me what you see
<Datsunzoso> hmm, niether the mplayer nor the vlc plugins show up
<moi> they were badly installed ! i can see them in my firefox !
<moi> Datsunzoso: close ALL firefoxes, then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure mozilla-mplayer" then restart firefox and try "about:plugins"
<Datsunzoso> usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: mozilla-mplayer is broken or not fully installed
<Datsunzoso> not fully installed?
<Datsunzoso> lol
<slow-motion> n8
<moi> Datsunzoso: sudo apt-get remove --purge mozilla-mplayer
<moi>  Datsunzoso: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<Datsunzoso> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                able)
<Datsunzoso> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                ess using it?
<Datsunzoso> what does that mean?
<moi> Datsunzoso: do you forget the "sudo" before ?
<moi> of do you have something else using dpkg launched, like adept or synaptic ?
<Datsunzoso> er yea i got adept open
<Datsunzoso> srry
<Datsunzoso> well
<Datsunzoso> er it stll doesnt show up in the plugins place
<moi> :(
<moi> it looks installed correctly now ?
<Datsunzoso> well i think it is installed correctly, but it still doesnt show up on firefox in the about:plugins
<MasterWolf> i all ready windows installed. how do i partition my HD
<MasterWolf> i all ready have windows installed. how do i partition my HD
<moi> Datsunzoso: dpkg -L mozilla-mplayer | grep so
<Datsunzoso> ok
<Datsunzoso> anything else?
<moi> MasterWolf: you need a FREE space or partition on your hard driver in order to install ubuntu if you dont want to partition it at install time !
<moi> MasterWolf: I suggest you to reduce your last partition by the space you want to give to your kubuntu installation
<moi> Datsunzoso: what rsult do you get ?
<MasterWolf> i dont have a partition yet
<moi> MasterWolf: if you have non partitionned free space, is ok ;)
<Datsunzoso> it just showed me bunch of files in the usr folder
<moi> ok, so it looks like it was well installed :(
<MasterWolf> i still want to run windows
<Datsunzoso> yea looks to be that way
<Datsunzoso> but still no video nor any info in about
<moi> MasterWolf: no problem, ubuntu doesn't remove your windows by default !
<MasterWolf> dose Kubuntu
<Datsunzoso> wierd
<moi> but in computing, 100% succes doesn't exist, so I suggest you, as in any other os installation, to save (burn) your important datas (even if I never damages anything installing linux)
<moi> Datsunzoso: which version of ubuntu / firefox / mplayer plug-in do you have ?
<MasterWolf> dose Kubuntu remove windows
<Datsunzoso> firefox : 1.5.0.1       mplayer : idk            kubuntu : 5.10
<Red_Herring> wow
<moi> MasterWolf: no
<Red_Herring> ok, the mplayer plugin is for 1.0.7
<moi> MasterWolf: but if you doesn't have enough free space (I mean NON PARTITIONNED space) the installation suimply fail
<MasterWolf> how much do i need
<Viper550> Hello, the Dapper Kubuntu art looks quite ugly...
<Datsunzoso> ?
<Red_Herring> Viper550: aggreed
<moi> MasterWolf: I don't know, I think 2 Go is ok to install some software and data
<Red_Herring> on the other hand, the dapper Ubuntu art looks AMAZING
<Red_Herring> if you set orange --> blue
<AnObfuscator> How do I take a screenshot in Kubuntu?
<Viper550> I even sent a rant to ubuntu-art mailing list!
<Red_Herring> AnObfuscator: ksnapshot
<Viper550> kmenu>graphics>Screen Capture Program (ksnapshot)
<AnObfuscator> Redherring: thanks
<moi> 4, 5, 6 go...
<AnObfuscator> viper: thanks
<Viper550> You welcome, well that's how it is on KDE on Ubuntu...
<Red_Herring> im going back to GNOME today
<Viper550> My new idea is to make Kubuntu orange as well with a simliar layout to Gnome on Ubuntu and Ubuntulooks
<Viper550> Even though it came out first, the Polyester theme looks alot like Ubuntulooks.
<Viper550> Want an excerpt from my rant?
<Viper550> anyone?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Viper550: If you don't like the way it looks, you can change it.
<Viper550> I know that...
<Viper550> And I don't even use Kubuntu...but I am still concerned
<Viper550> Just like how people are concerned about the high usage of "The N word" on the Adult Swim show "The Boondocks"
<Viper550> But, some of the protestors (like me) don't even watch it!
<CheeseBurgerMan> BRB
<AngryBacon> why would you want to give KDE a similar layout to gnome
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, back
<CheeseBurgerMan> Lol, I dunno
<MasterWolf> later
<Viper550> FoX desktop does that...
<Viper550> http://www.foxlinux.org/uploads/photos/107.jpg
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow, looks like GNOME. ;)
<AngryBacon> but why
<AngryBacon> if you want gnome
<AngryBacon> get gnome
<Viper550> I have Gnome
<AngryBacon> good for you, don't impose that layout on kubuntu users
<Viper550> I said I use KDE 3.5 on Ubuntu
<AngryBacon> oh
<AngryBacon> didn't see that
<AngryBacon> and you just said you have gnome
<Viper550> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5672/kubuntudapper6vw.jpg
<Viper550> I primarly use KDE, but keep Gnome as secondary for compatability purposes
<Viper550> I use many window managers!
<AngryBacon> are you any good with running apps on wine, no one is one the wine channel
<bouncing> Does dapper kubuntu have a really simple wrapper for ipchains/whatnot that'll setup a firewall?
<bouncing> I seem to remember that, but I can't find it.
<AngryBacon> firestarter, if i recall
<bouncing> I think firestarter's universe, so it scared me.
<AngryBacon> oh
<ryanakca> umm... Angry Bacon.. what channel are you on?
<bouncing> actually I tried it and it didn't work.
<ryanakca> are you trying #wine?
<AngryBacon> i tried #winehq
<AngryBacon> which is the correct channel
<bouncing> I also tried kmyfirewall and it gave me weird errors.
<Viper550> The link is http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<ryanakca> yeah
<AngryBacon> i have wine
<Viper550> If you want to install Wine on Ubuntu...
<ryanakca> theres 118 people on #winehq
<simian> does anyone else find that kaudiocreater just sits there and does nothing once click rip? (dapper)
<bouncing> Also, on dapper... I think automounting for my usb hard drive went away... :/
<Viper550> I'm just protecting people from ugly desktops!
<Viper550> The reason many people were turned away by Ubuntu is because of its default Brown.
<Viper550> But now, it's orange! Orange is tolerable.
<Viper550> Purple is kinda like Brown color wise, not many people would like it as default
<simian> lol
<Viper550> It's also consistancy
<Viper550> Consistancy=EXCELLENT!!!
<general> yes!
<Viper550> Who wants Kubuntu in a more tolerable color?
<ryanakca> Viper550: yes, ubuntu was... too... dark...
<ryanakca> Viper550: Kubuntu has a very tolerable blue :)
<Viper550> But the new Orange looks much better, and I even got it to work on Breezy!
<Dan200> kubuntu is blue, i like it :s
<Viper550> And of course, Blue is also good because it's the KDE color
* bouncing just likes konq
<general> the blue is too light
<ryanakca> yeah
<Viper550> But, this shift to Purple is still a bad thing!
<bouncing> dapper has a nice qt-gtk thing... my gtk apps look very KDE now.
<Dan200> purple? are there screenshots of it?
<ryanakca> I like the green I set up... polyester/polymer or something like that...
<Viper550> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=594&slide=3&title=kubuntu+6.04+flight+5+screenshots
<Viper550> And the new wallpaper= :(
<general> this one is nice
<Viper550> If you really wanted to do something, use a different wallpaper, style and metacity
<Dan200> eugh
<Viper550> Suse2, Polyester, and something other than those bubbles would look better
<simian> suse desktops do look well polished
<Viper550> Yes, very professional indeed.
<Viper550> Their bootsplash is even consistant, and they don't worry about the "ohh, the framebuffer can makes things broken"
<simian> i'm just not that keen on yast2
<Viper550> ...phobia thing that Ubuntu does
<simian> their boot splash is cool
<Viper550> Yes it is! Nice and blue!
<Viper550> You use Cogeco cable too Farous?
<Viper550> If you wanted better colors, just try the colors off the cake on the Kubuntu homepage.
<ryanakca> just a sec, I'm making a screenshot of my setup...
<Viper550> Heck, a cyan would look better...wait that is the cake color!
<Viper550> Ubuntulooks looks nice in Cyan actually
<Hobbsee> Viper550: ooh, screenie?
<Viper550> No, I was just experimenting with this and that, cyan!
<farous> anyone know why with the latest updates my system became irratic and unstable? talking about breezy here? for example w, who are giving me problams. Also dual head xinerama started to give me problams were half the screen was not displayed last time i gave a presentation
<ryanakca> http://24.226.20.171/sreenshot.png
<ryanakca> now that is my setup... I find it much nicer than the default blue... and I found an awesome icon set...
<simian> ryanakca: that's nice...what icon set is that?
<ryanakca> umm... just a sec... I forget...
<ryanakca> simian: kNeu theme
<simian> i'll have to try that
<simian> ryanakca: your time looks cool
<ryanakca> simian: ty, you can get the icons here: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Icons/kNeu-5497.shtml
<ryanakca> simian: for the clock "sudo apt-get install styleclock"
<simian> ryanakca: thanks
<ryanakca> simian: just add it as an applet, and that theme/look is the centurion theme (it comes in the default apt package)
<CheeseBurgerMan> http://serv2.imagehigh.com/files/ih000001/7866_snapshot4.jpg <--- There's mine :)
<ryanakca> what's kubuntu's slogan?
<simian> nice silver
<Kyral> ryanakca, same as Ubuntu's
<ryanakca> yes, very nice... I think I'd get tired of it after a while though... but still, very nice
<ryanakca> Kyral: ty
<CheeseBurgerMan> Thanks. :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's very clean - which is why I like it.
<simian> got to go to bed
<Dan200> supertux? :/
<CheeseBurgerMan> G'night.
<simian> night all
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes
<Jambon> is there a way to have konqeror close tabs on middle click?
<nico8481> anyone uses the latest kubuntu and has an AC/DC CD to test something?
<nico8481> I think there's a bug in the way KDE (or whatever) handles results from freedb... I'd like to check if it's been fixed in the latest versions...
<nico8481> (AC/DC or any band with a "/" in its name)
<arat> hey
<CheeseBurgerMan> hello
<arat> sup?
<arat> i want knoppix std
<arat> where can i get it
<aleksander> jeeeeeeez hellota people
<Red_Herring> std?
<arat> ?
<arat> well my firend has it and it has hacking tools
<arat> LOL
<Red_Herring> i suggest WHAX
<arat> WHAX?
<Red_Herring> its a livecd that has plenty of hacking tools
<arat> LOL
<Red_Herring> hrm, i think the world is infected with LOLitis
* Red_Herring shakes water at the world "THE POWER OF CHRIST COMPELLS YOU!"
<aleksander> anyone knows about why amule rejects connections to servers
<aleksander> ?
<Red_Herring> dapper?
<Red_Herring> i dunno, i was just trying it
<aleksander> yes
<Red_Herring> it says something like "cannot access file /home/"
<aleksander> my amule works fine
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> in the corner
<Jambon> how do i make konqeror close tabs on middle click?
<aleksander> it's not that
<Red_Herring> it works fine other than that
<Red_Herring> when you get the server list?
<aleksander> my own amule works fine, but
<aleksander> i'vej just installed fresh dapper on my girlfrind's box
<Red_Herring> w00t
<Red_Herring> congrats
<aleksander> and amule won't connect to servers
<aleksander> ;<
<arat> where can i get WHAX
<Red_Herring> distrowatch.com has a nice list
<aleksander> can be sth with iptables, or what should i check?
<aleksander> i got the same server.met which works fine with my box
<Red_Herring> im not sure
<Jambon> anyone? konqueror tabs?
<aleksander> i mean the same server.met
<aleksander> the default gruk.org is empty or what?
<evox> Hello
<evox> I need help on Themes for KDE
* patrix walks in, and ducks
<evox> Can I get some help?
<evox> With the Themes?
* patrix sits in his chair and lights a pipe, ready to dish out some wisdom
<patrix> sup evox
<patrix> I rmeember you from a few days ago
<evox> Yo
<patrix> problem with k themes?
<evox> I need help finding some themes
<evox> Is there any more sites other than Kde-look.org
<evox> and what Do I need to install em?
<patrix> themes.org ?
<patrix> most ppl who make themes send em up to kde-look anyway
<evox> Because I have a Dark abstract wallpaper and it looks awkward with a Bright ass Panel
<patrix> hehe
<patrix> idneed
<patrix> so make your panel darker, no need for themes
<evox> How?
<patrix> hmm I'm not logged into KDE right now, ubt I believe you can right0click the panel, panel config, and somewhere in there select colors
<patrix> lemme xnest into it
<Jambon> patrix: still playing with GNOME?
<patrix> Jambon, hehe yes
<patrix> Jambon, I actually like it ;)
<patrix> amarok's still here with me though, rhythmbox has nothing on it!
<Jambon> true dat
<Jambon> i'm trying out kde
<Jambon> so we even out
<Jambon> i'm actually liking it
<patrix> yeah
<Jambon> konqueror is really fast
<patrix> well for me I guess it's just the human instinct for change
<patrix> been a KDE-only user for about 2 years
<Jambon> although i wish i could get it to close tabs on middle click
<patrix> configure it ;)
<patrix> I think you can. never tried
<patrix> mouse gestures are nice though
<Jambon> i can't find it
<Jambon> but 2 years is longer than me for anything
<Jambon> in the last month or so, i've had quite a journdy
<patrix> evox, well for the panel color.. you can set a bg image, make it transparent, or make it match your theme's color.. so then you can set your colors in the settings -> appearance -> color
<Jambon> journey: Ubuntu Breezy ->elive 0.3 -> elive 0.4 -> freebsd 6.1 -> ubuntu dapper ->kubuntu dapper
<Jambon> all in about 5 weeks
<patrix> evox, to install themes, it depends on what you're trying to install... to install a .ktheme file, you need to launch kcontrol (not the System Settings app) and go to theme manager and install it from there
<evox> kk thanks
<patrix> Jambon, hehe nice. I'm actually a hardcore FreeBSD-er since a year ago
<patrix> Jambon, but poor multimedia support (I wanted to use skype or gizmo for VOIP) led me back to Linux
<patrix> so I decided, 2 weeks ago, let's try kubuntu
<patrix> and I loved it;)
<Jambon> i couldn't stand freebsd
<patrix> heh
<Jambon> you have to configure EVERYTHING
<patrix> YES
<patrix> no not true
<patrix> NetBSd you have to configure even more
<patrix> FreeBSd was a good balance
<Jambon> ouch
<Red_Herring> no, Gentoo is onne of the worst
<Jambon> well seeing as sound didn't work for me
<patrix> still have it on my server, where it belongs
<Jambon> amonst other things
<Red_Herring> i got debian on my server, where it will stay
<Jambon> compiling programs takes ages
<patrix> I actually switched to BSD because I had a terrible debian accident on my webserver
<Red_Herring> yea
<patrix> convinced me the BSD way of seperating "Base system" and "ports (applcications)" is a freakin good design decision
<evox> Wow..........This transparency thing goes great
<patrix> :D
<evox> Thanks again patrix
<Red_Herring> XGL ownz
<patrix> no probm evox
<Red_Herring> i cant stand it any other way now
<patrix> Red_Herring, so you're on Dapper eh. i'm still on breezy
<Red_Herring> WOBBLY WINDOWS!
<patrix> lol!
<Red_Herring> patrix: yup!
<evox> Once again Bill gates should die.....Linux is free and better......
<patrix> Red_Herring, did you install from a dapper flight CD, or upgrade from breezy?
<Red_Herring> dapper flight cd
<patrix> ah ok
<patrix> well i'll wait, I'm patient ;)
<Red_Herring> im keeping my breezy partition until dapper goes stable
<luansheng> this is the first time that i use the kubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> congrats
<luansheng> thanks
<CheeseBurgerMan> :)
<luansheng> hehe
<luansheng> can i ask you a question?
<Red_Herring> btw the people at #kubuntu are the FRIENDLYEST and CLeanest of all chatrooms out there
<Red_Herring> right?
<Red_Herring> ;-)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Why...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Of course!
<luansheng> can kubuntu give me a fast speed for open window?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Eh?
<luansheng> i feel some slow when i open application window in kde
<Red_Herring> yea, i know what you mean
<Red_Herring> change the theme to one thats not so fancy
<luansheng> which theme?
<Red_Herring> i dunno, your choice
<CheeseBurgerMan> System Settings > Appearence > Window Decorations (or something like that)
<luansheng> can you suggest me?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use "web"
<Red_Herring> hrm, try some out
<Red_Herring> anything but baghira
<luansheng> ok
<Red_Herring> wow that one is slow
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<luansheng> thanks for your suggestion!
<Red_Herring> thats what we are here for!
<Red_Herring> that and tricking my friends into thinking there are sexual predators out to get them
<CheeseBurgerMan> Okaaaaaaaaay
<Red_Herring> (thanks Snake|ONAIR)
<Red_Herring> :-P
<Snake|ONAIR> Red_Herring: huh whats up?
<Snake|ONAIR> Oh
<Snake|ONAIR> :)
<Red_Herring> nothin, just thankign you
<Snake|ONAIR> Red_Herring: wanna tune into my music?
<Red_Herring> sure
<Red_Herring> why not?
<Snake|ONAIR> Red_Herring: http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net (your gonna fill up the server!)
<Red_Herring> ah, dyndns?
<Snake|ONAIR> Red_Herring: Its a irish speical right now...itll be over in a bit
<Snake|ONAIR> Of course
<Red_Herring> i have a .selfip.com one
* Snake|ONAIR stops spamming the tech help room
<Red_Herring> rj.selfip.com
<evox> Yo I need more help
<evox> I need help on installing my Flash Plugin
<Red_Herring> ever try easyubuntu?
<Red_Herring> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<patrix> hey evox
<evox> Yo
<patrix> no
<evox> I have the plug in
<patrix> easyubuntu doesn't work quite well in kubuntu
<patrix> from my experience anywya
<evox> What directory to I place it in?
<evox> All I need to to is paste it and Im done
<evox> What Do I paste it in?
<patrix> I've installed the package flashplayer-mozilla
<Red_Herring> use easyubuntu
<patrix> and that took care of it all for me
<Red_Herring> dont bother with the officall thing
<patrix> Red_Herring, easyubuntu couldn't modify my sources.list properly and required some futzing around, so I personally cant' recommend it
<Red_Herring> yea
<patrix> but I knew enough about apt and python to read its source code and figure out what it di dand do it manually
<Red_Herring> but it beats automatix
<patrix> nothing beats knowing what you're doing ;)
<evox> any idea on where I paste it?
<patrix> evox, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<patrix> don't bother with the official flash package, this wil install it at the right places
<patrix> you might have to enable some extra apt repositories in order to get that package, evox, and we cna help you with doing that :)
<evox> Ive already Enabled them to get the GStreamer package
<evox> Oh wait........It cant find the package....
<evox> I have it already downloaded I just need to know where to place the files
<patrix> you need to enable to multiverse repos
<evox> I think they are enabled
<patrix> maybe you have enabled universe
<patrix> you need multiverse too :)
<patrix> it's a big big big universe out there ;)
<evox> .........How Do I enable them?
<Red_Herring> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<evox> Robotgeek helped me enable some repositories
<patrix> evox: the way I did it (which didn't exactly match the ionstructions I saw somewhere) was to add "multiverse" after universe in any line that has universe
<patrix> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe  multiverse
<patrix> yes that was basically it
<evox> Whats that?
<patrix> open /etc/apt/sources.list  (with sudo kate  or whatever you like to use to edit files)
<evox> ok
<patrix> and find the line that looks similar to the line above
<patrix> I'm assuming yo're on Breezy, not Dapper
<evox> yea its breezy
<patrix> k
<patrix> me too ;)
<patrix> so find that line with the unverse repo
<patrix> and add multiverse at the end
<patrix> got it, evox?
<evox> One of them already says this "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse "
<patrix> that's the backports
<evox> and the other is the same with just Univers
<patrix> you're looking for a line liek the one I pasted above
<patrix> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe  multiverse
<patrix> see, I added multiverse at the end
<evox> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<evox> ?
<patrix> those are security updates
<patrix> but you might as well enable that one too
<patrix> remove the # at the beginning, and add multiverse at the end
<evox> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<evox> That it?
<patrix> yeah
<evox> just put Multiverse at the end?
<patrix> remove the # at the beginning and add multiverse ( all in small letters) at the end
<evox> BAH!! it says I dont have  write abilitys or someshit
<patrix> you didn't edit it using sudo ;)
<patrix> like
<evox> Im using Kate
<patrix> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sniff> is someone able to please tell me how to use the webshortcuts in konqueror effectively?
<Red_Herring> no, use kdesu
<Red_Herring> not sudo
<sniff> kdesu
<patrix> same thing
<Red_Herring> no
<sniff> don't sudo kde apps
<Red_Herring> not at all
<patrix> I do it all the time
<CheeseBurgerMan> Well...don't. :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> I used to...I have reformed. ;)
<patrix> ok I'm gonna sudo all my gnome apps then! :P :P :P
<sniff> anyway Kate is sh*t, use   kdesu kwrite ???
<evox> Still says I dont have write acess
<patrix> sniff, kwrite's not installed by default
<sniff> it is for me
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yes it is, but it's not placed in the K Menu
<sniff> just not in the menu
<evox> Still says I dont have write acess
<patrix> oh ok sniff ;)
<patrix> evox, how did you launch it?
<sniff> so what about these webshortcuts then?
<evox> I went through the Kmenu
<patrix> argh
<evox> then tried that Konsole method
<patrix> yes
<patrix> in konsole:
<CheeseBurgerMan> evox: Exit Kate/KWrite
<patrix> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<fatejudger> where is amarok-gstreamer for Dapper?
<fatejudger> did it just disappear?
<sniff> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<sniff> kate is a shambles imho
<Red_Herring> lol
<Red_Herring> a bit
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yup
<patrix> anything's better than gedit that still can't save files over network connections like all kde apps can ;)
<sniff> i don't see why they include kate in the menu but not kwrite
<fatejudger> kate is awesome
<CheeseBurgerMan> patrix: I use vi over gedit :P
<patrix> they should include vim and emacs and nothing else! ;)
<patrix> CheeseBurgerMan, I use vim all the time too man
<sniff> patrix: that's because KDE has the kio slaves
<patrix> <--- Linux user since 1996
<CheeseBurgerMan> <--- Linux user since 2006 :P
<Red_Herring> nice
<patrix> ;)
<Red_Herring> linux user since 2005
<Red_Herring> january
<sniff> linux since last month
<fatejudger> 2003
<fatejudger> on and off though
<Red_Herring> first distro was mandrakelinux
<sniff> !webshortcuts
<ubotu> sniff: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<patrix> I was in #linux in 1996 for the first time, back when this place was openprojects.net and not freenode.net, and I got a marriage proposal within seconds, cause some guy mistook my real name (Patrice) as a girl's name, not a guy's name
<sniff> balls
<Red_Herring> then i saw kubuntu
<evox> Ok now what?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Red_Herring> used it ever since
<evox> Ok now what?
<patrix> evox, you made all the hcanges?
<patrix> including removing the # at the beginning of the important lines?
<evox> Just to that one line
<CheeseBurgerMan> I started with Ubuntu, disliked GNOME, and installed Kubuntu
<evox> yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<evox> Just to that one line
<evox> yes
<patrix> evox: which line exactly?
<evox> Oh hell......You had to ask me after i close kate
<patrix> ;)
<patrix> it's for a good cause.. I wanna make sure everytying's right in order to avoid trouble ;)
<evox> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe  multiverse
<patrix> good!
<patrix> ok
<evox> Now what?
<patrix> now in the konsole, type:
<patrix> sudo apt-get install
<patrix> er
<patrix> er
<patrix> er
<patrix> erwiat
<patrix> lol
<patrix> sudo apt-get update
<patrix> that's better
<evox> Then try that Install thingy?
<patrix> then once that's done,
<patrix> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla  (or was it mozilla-flashplugin ? something like that, scroll up to see)
<sniff> !mozilla-flashplayer
<ubotu> sniff: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sniff> no, it's not
<patrix> lol
<patrix> well I have flashplayer-mozilla  installed here
<evox> Its installing
<patrix> good :D
<patrix> now I can take a break and bbiab
<evox> lol ok
<Snake|ONAIR> Red_Herring: is that you tuned in?
<Red_Herring> no... im having computer troubles
<Red_Herring> sorry
<Snake|ONAIR> Hmm
<Snake|ONAIR> it says 4 are connected
<Snake|ONAIR> but who
<systemofadown> quick question: is kubuntu  missing kwrited?
<Red_Herring> kwrited?
<Snake|ONAIR> systemofadown: yulp it appears so
<systemofadown> Snake|ONAIR:  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah dammit
<systemofadown> Snake|ONAIR: I kinda need it
<Snake|ONAIR> systemofadown: sudo apt-get install kwrited ?
<Snake|ONAIR> wtf?
<systemofadown> Snake|ONAIR:  no packages
<Snake|ONAIR> systemofadown: what kind of program is it!? Its not even in the repos...
<admrl> systemofadown: i dont see it
<Snake|ONAIR> systemofadown: Perhaps try kate?
<systemofadown> you know i mean kwrited and not kwrite?
<Snake|ONAIR> Im not exactly sure what kwrited is.. :(
<admrl> systemofadown: he asked what kind of program it is
<systemofadown> it displays system wide broadcast messages?
<Snake|ONAIR> Ah
<Snake|ONAIR> hmm
<systemofadown> . not ?
<Snake|ONAIR> Im not really sure :(
<Snake|ONAIR> sorry man
<Snake|ONAIR> Its ays its a daemon..so it might have it
<neoncode> How do i burn a .cdr CD image?
<patrix> evox: so.. it workeD?
<admrl> neoncode: k3b..?
<neoncode> admrl: k3b carn't recognise the file as a valid CD image...
<admrl> oh idk
<_andrew> Hi, I'm looking for mplayer binaries for kubuntu, where do I look ( or ask ) ?
<neoncode> _andrew: Try the repos?
<_andrew> I'm using standard source list.  Nothing about mplayer in it.
<neoncode> _andrew: You have to enable universe and multiverse repos
<_andrew> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse ?
<Hobbsee_> LOAD -e evilop
<neoncode> That should work... have you updated the list?
<patrix> hm
<patrix> those are the backpots
<patrix> I'd use breezy itself, not the backports.. (read the comments in front of each line!! :P  )
<Hobbsee_> LOAD -e evilop.sh
<Hobbsee> hmm
<_andrew> thanks guys - I have mplayer up and running.  Pleasure doing business with you :-)
<jonathon> hello
<jonathon> Im having trouble with ndiswrapper ever since i installed drapper
<jonathon> is this a common complaint/
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> yes
<Red_Herring> but its MUCH better than ndiswrapper was a year ago
<jonathon> i dont think its ndiswrapper i think its the way kubuntu identified my card in the installation
<jonathon> usually its wlan0 now its eth0
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> that means nothing
<jonathon> heck kubuntu doesnt usually even find my card...
<jonathon> ok
<jonathon> must be something else
<jonathon> i had ndiswrapper running flawlessly in 5.04 and 5.10...
<Red_Herring> WHOAH!
<Hobbsee> jonathon: yes it doesnt work properly
<Red_Herring> im getting a kernel panic!
<Red_Herring> aaaaaaaahhhh
<neoncode> How do I simulate burns with cdrecord
<Hobbsee> compile the lastest version from the ndiswrapper site
<Red_Herring> its teh same for everyhing im trying!
* Red_Herring hides
<Hobbsee> jonathon: and yes, you have to do it for most kernel updates, i'm afraid.  YMMV, but that's what i've found
<Red_Herring> anyone know why an unlocked 2600+ would create a kernel panic?
<jonathon> bugger me
<neoncode> What exacly *is* a kernel panic anyway?
<Red_Herring> ummm
<Red_Herring> when i boot, the kernel freaks out
<Red_Herring> and just shuts down
<Red_Herring> BSOD for all the windows people out there
<Hobbsee> jonathon: it's not *that* hard, it seems - it doesnt take that logn
<jonathon> hobbsee the problem is im new to linux i have no idea what i gotta do now so i need to find some 'reading' material
<Red_Herring> !kernel panic
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Red_Herring
<Hobbsee> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> jonathon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-2c7bea8535ee4a5b38d5be23825128a0ca1a932e
<_root> halo
<joeshmo> man
<joeshmo> this sucks
<joeshmo> i can never get this to work...
<joeshmo> im a nooblet
<joeshmo> lol
<Dasnipa`> "this" is pretty darn specific
<nuky> where is the login shell when you start kubuntu?
<nuky> as in, i've entered a command in my .bash_profile that needs me to enter a password. i thought this ran at the login shell.. but it never prompts me for the password.. also i entered an echo statement in it to see when it would be echoed but it never was!
<Teknoenie> evening all
<nuky> Teknoenie: hi, can you help me?
<Hobbsee> nuky: it's usually done in kdm isnt it?
<Hobbsee> and are you talking about it needing root privelages, or what?
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Teknoenie> nuky: what's wrong?
<frank23> nuky: alt-ctrl-f1 will get you a login shell. shells that you open after that are not login shells right? I forget how this works....
<nuky> Hobbsee: i doubt i need root provileges as i can run the same command from the terminal without needing sudo.. i tried to login from the prompt and then it asks for the password but not when login through the gui box at boot up..
<Hobbsee> does the user that you were trying to put in at the login shell actually have a password?
<Hobbsee> and have you modified the kdmrc file at all?
<nuky> Hobbsee: what i'm trying to do is set up Keychain for ssh-agent. it has to run at every login in and prompt for the rsa passphrase.. but i can't get the passphrase prompt, so it terminates after a timeout instead..
<Hobbsee> ewww ok.
<Hobbsee> i'm imagining that you'd stick a link into one of the autostart folders, to the script thingo, and force it to open in a terminal
<nuky> Hobbsee: hmm i didn't think to make it open a seperate terminal from the login shell.. i know the code gets excuted as some variables are set, i just can't see it with the normal gui login.. i'll try that now and see.. thanks!
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure...but it'd be worth googling
<koolatron> hmm..  once upon a time (before a dist-upgrade), K would put an icon for my USB drive on the desktop and mount it automatically when I plugged it in.
<koolatron> It don't do that no more.
<koolatron> How do I fix that?
<Linux_newbie> Hey guys, just your regular Linux newbie requiring some help
<Teknoenie> wrong channel :)
<Teknoenie> jk
<Linux_newbie> I set up the university source in Adept, and got the support for mp3s
<regeya> that?
<regeya> what's the university source?
<Linux_newbie> In adept
<Linux_newbie> Someone told me to turn on university
<Dasnipa`> universe source not university
<Linux_newbie> to get certain files
<Linux_newbie> thats what I meant
<koolatron> hehe, yeah.  it's universe.
<Linux_newbie> sorry
<regeya> oh lol
<Linux_newbie> anywhoos
<Linux_newbie> my bad
<Linux_newbie> but still
<Teknoenie> i thought there was a new repo.. hehe
<Linux_newbie> I downloaded the required files and installed them
<regeya> same here :-)
<regeya> AWESOME
<Linux_newbie> but in Kaffeine it says my default audio device is inuse so I can't play music
<Linux_newbie> I was wondering how to fix this
<regeya> now that's up
* regeya pulls it out of Linux_newbie one excruciating detail after another
<regeya> d0h
<Linux_newbie> Amarok says its playing, but the timer doesn't move and there is no sound coming out of the speakers
<Teknoenie> sudo killall -9 artsd
<Teknoenie> try again
<koolatron> so no idea why my K is no longer detecting that my usb drive has been inserted?
<koolatron> I get a kernel message in the log on dmesg
<koolatron> and can mount it manually
<koolatron> if i had to guess, i'd say that it's not detecting my ipod either
<Teknoenie> check your /etc/fstab
<koolatron> but i've not tried
<koolatron> tek, that stuff isn't managed via fstab afaik
<Teknoenie> does it appear in the media window?
<koolatron> it doesn't appear at _all_
<Linux_newbie> still no luck with amaroK
<koolatron> no icon, etc
<Linux_newbie> let me try Kaffeine
<Teknoenie> system:/media does it appear there?
<koolatron> Linux_newbie: make sure that you're using the gstreamer engine under 'engines' in your amaroK config
<koolatron> Teknoenie: no
<Teknoenie> what does dmesg show ya
<Linux_newbie> I am on gstreamer
<Teknoenie> Linux_newbie: try artsd
<Teknoenie> or xine
<Linux_newbie> ok, just a second
<Teknoenie> for the engine in amarok
<koolatron> Teknoenie: dmesg shows that it's been inserted.  i get all the proper kernel messages and stuff.
<koolatron> Teknoenie: K just refuses to notice it's there
<Teknoenie> probably something with hal
<Linux_newbie> Thank you all, I tried artsd and I have it going
<koolatron> possibly
<Linux_newbie> I love the linux community
<Linux_newbie> you are all so helpful
* Teknoenie Linux since Yggdrisill '95
<koolatron> how do i figure out whether it's a HAL problem or not?
<m5m> Has anyone successfully enabled Amarok 1.4 under Breezy? I see here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-amarok-beta2.php that it requires a new version of taglib.  I'm not sure if I should try or not...
<Snake|ONAIR> m5m: Im running it
<Snake|ONAIR> m5m: as long as you have the taglib from the repos uninstalled, it all runs fine
<robotgeek> Snake|ONAIR: don't forget to tell him the pain you had to go thru?
<Red_Herring> anyone here heard of DI?
<Snake|ONAIR> robotgeek: My problem was that I didnt have the old taglibs uninstalled
<m5m> Snake|ONAIR: great; haha robotgeek...  did you make a deb or you used the dapper one??
<Snake|ONAIR> robotgeek: that was the key
<robotgeek> Snake|ONAIR: ah, okay. cool.
<nexus> anyone use fvwm95
<Red_Herring> lol, not anymore
<Red_Herring> fluxbox rules now
<douglas> Is there any bugs reported of ndiswrapper not working in dapper, I had it workikng just fine in breezy, I did a clean install of flight5 on my laptop and now I can't get my wifi to work even though I've done it a gazillion times. :(
<nexus> i did apt-get install fvwm95 . it installed it. when i click on it from the login menus it tries to start the x server and then says it doesn't exist
<m5m> so Snake|ONAIR unistnalling taglib doesn't make anything else lose functionality?  is there a newer version of taglib bundled in the 1.4 tarball?
<Red_Herring> douglas: really? thats the total opposite with me
<Red_Herring> give it time
<douglas> Red_Herring: My device is showing up as eth1 instead of wlan0 now and I can't get it to use the interface, iwconfig sees it but nothing else does :(
<Snake|ONAIR> m5m: I installed from source, so I complied taglibs1.4 and all that myself
<Red_Herring> douglas: try "sudo dhclient eth1"
<m5m> Snake|ONAIR: did you make a deb?
<Snake|ONAIR> Not an offical one, but checkinstall built me one
<douglas> Red_Herring: That would just try to establish a connection with eth1 which ifconfig doesn't see ?
<nalioth> m5m: you should use checkinstall for your own usage
<douglas> I'll try though
* Snake|ONAIR seconds nalioth 
<Red_Herring> douglas: if iwconfig sees it but ifconfig doesnt, try "ifup eth1" or "dhclient eth1"
<m5m> nalioth: will man checkinstall show me what that means??
<Red_Herring> both should do the same thing
<douglas> Red_Herring: ok
<Snake|ONAIR> !checkinstall
<ubotu> hmm... checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<m5m> ok thanks Snake|ONAIR
<nalioth> m5m: after you install it, run "checkinstall --help"
<m5m> got it nalioth, thanks for the info
<douglas> Red_Herring: Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<Red_Herring> douglas: what i thought, what happens when you try dhclient?
<douglas> It tries to connect but it says Network is Down
<robotgeek> douglas: try "sudo ifconfig eth0 down"
<drumstyx> hi
<Red_Herring> *eth1
<robotgeek> sudo ifconfig eth1 down && sudo dhclient eth1
<douglas> same thing
<drumstyx> i just installed kubuntu...and cant figure out how to get my dual screen setup working
<robotgeek> drumstyx: xinerama maybe, i am not sure. please search on the wiki
<douglas> Red_Herring: Before when my device started getting used the lights would come on, but they're not right now.
<Red_Herring> douglas: did you start ubuntu with the card in?
<douglas> no
<Red_Herring> try that
<Red_Herring> it beats lsmod and modprobe
* Smeggy licks shiny new kubuntu installation
<Snake|ONAIR> .....
<Snake|ONAIR> o.0
<douglas> Red_Herring: What do you mean it beats lsmod and modprobe?
<drumstyx> how do i get to xinerama?
<m5m> ok Snake|ONAIR I think I understand Checkinstall, do you use /recommend auto-apt as well?
<Red_Herring> douglas: i suspect it would work if you loaded the correct modules, a process that takes way too long, and restarting is just easier
<drumstyx> im new to linux from windows...so i thought it was in the system settings
<Snake|ONAIR> m5m: it never worked for me
<drumstyx> but it wasnt
<m5m> ah ok
<Red_Herring> !xinerama
<ubotu> rumour has it, xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<nalioth> m5m: auto-apt is somtimes more trouble than it's worth
<Snake|ONAIR> nalioth: will they ever fix it? lol
<nalioth> m5m: join #kubuntu-offtopic and we'll explain how it works (and vexes)
<m5m> ok nalioth Snake|ONAIR thank you;
<douglas> Red_Herring: I've done this many times in the past, I wonder why I can't get it now.
<Red_Herring> douglas: dapper still has some bugs
<Red_Herring> i would wait a bit
<douglas> true.
<Red_Herring> i mean, i had the same problem with my wireless card when breezy came out
<douglas> I'm not going back to breezy though, dapper is too sweet
<Red_Herring> well, when it was in beta
<douglas> really?
<Red_Herring> i opened a bug on it
<Red_Herring> adn the next update fixed it
<douglas> hmm... perhaps I'll try that.
<douglas> I just wonder why I can see the device but not use it?
<douglas> I can even set the interface settings like the essid and what not, however I can't do a iwlist eth1 scanning :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, dapper wifi, eh?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I couldn't get mine to turn on. :P
<Red_Herring> heh
<Red_Herring> its funny
<Red_Herring> ive had 3 wirelss cards
<Red_Herring> the first never worked under linux
<Red_Herring> the second only worked a bit
<Red_Herring> the 3rd worked well
<Red_Herring> now, dapper has all 3 working 100%
<nalioth> aint progress grand?
<douglas> yay
<Red_Herring> sure is
<douglas> and no I didn't get it.
<CheeseBurgerMan> I went to Control Center > Internet & Network > Network Settings, and tried to turn on dhcp, but it crashed :P
<Red_Herring> and its really only ubuntu thats been geting better
<Red_Herring> i havent seen ANY of this development in other distros
<douglas> unfortunately
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, breezy didn't detect the card - Dapper did :)
<Red_Herring> yea
<frank23> Red_Herring: is this out of the box?
<Red_Herring> yea
<frank23> Red_Herring: very nice
<Red_Herring> my nice one finally worked w/ ndiswrapper under breezy, but not hoary, i left it in when i booted up dapper, then was confused when i was online
<frank23> Red_Herring: lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<douglas> Well I'm going to check out some settings and then try rebooting, be back later.
<Red_Herring> but then my dad blocked every one of my wireless cards MAC addresses
<Red_Herring> so im connected throgh LAN
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Red_Herring> EAT THAT DAD!
<frank23> Red_Herring: oh yeah... did you find a way?
<Red_Herring> i gotta wait for a good time to do this, i cant rush
<CheeseBurgerMan> Red_Herring: Heh, my dad did that, but he made a typo in the MAC address :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> So he TRIED to do it. ;)
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: thats what i plan on doing ;-)
<Dasnipa`> why did he block the MACS
<Red_Herring> Dasnipa`: so everyone else in the family but me could get interent
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yup
<Dasnipa`> my dad wouldnt know the first thing to do to block me hehe
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Red_Herring> i contemplated installing the keylogger at school, then decided i didnt want to be that evil
<Smeggy> whats the package to grab to get kaffeine to play the majority of things?
<Smeggy> it was calle xine-extracodecs or something similar I seem to recall?
<Red_Herring> my dad is working on the new WiMAX thing, so he thinks he is all l33t with networking
<frank23> Smeggy: that's dapper I think
<CheeseBurgerMan> My dad is a software developer. :P
<Dasnipa`> i wish my dad was that cool
<Smeggy> ah damn
<Smeggy> what is it in breezy then?
<frank23> since when is being a programmer 'cool'? :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Dasnipa`> i love programming
<Red_Herring> thing is, my dad has been faking blocking my internet, because he knows i live on here
<frank23> Smeggy: install kaffeine-xine and w32codecs
<Red_Herring> but my mom found out
<jjs0ah> frank23: exactly what i was thinking. no one thinks i'm cool :(
<Smeggy> cheers frank23 :)
<Red_Herring> HEY, NERDS ARE COOL!
<Red_Herring> besides
<Red_Herring> one day we will rule the world!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> We shall ddos all those who oppose us!
<Red_Herring> after i finish this can of mountain dew...
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Red_Herring> and ow3n this noob
<Dasnipa`> and then we will ban all the masculine guys so we get all the hot chicks
<Red_Herring> w00t!
<Red_Herring> and then we can go to the top of all the mountains (on google earth) and shout "W00t!"
<Dasnipa`> since when is there a linux build of google earth?
<CheeseBurgerMan> hahahahahah :D
<Red_Herring> i think google is working on it
<frank23> I don't know.... take a look at how www.google.com/linux is :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> But we musn't take over the world before they release it
<Dasnipa`> i keep hearing rumors, but given googles turnaround time i would have thought we woulda seen it by now
<CheeseBurgerMan> However, we won't wait for it to get out of beta :P
<Dasnipa`> maybe on april 1 when google always announces stuff
<Red_Herring> its a google rumor, but i think this one was actually confirmed by cedega
<frank23> oh it's linux search...  I never got that!
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol,it is :)
<Red_Herring> ah yes... night
<Red_Herring> the nerds are awakening
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although I've never actually used it much - I use the regular search
<Red_Herring> watch, as "lol"s and "OMFG"s and "WTF"s fill the air
<Red_Herring> or rather "Own3d" and "l33t" and "n00bs"
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'd ever say "Own3d" - every good nerd knows it's "pwnd!"
<douglas> Still no workie
<Red_Herring> interesting
<Red_Herring> bug report?
<douglas> Do you think it would change anything if I compiled ndiswrapper myself?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> dont do that
<Red_Herring> like i said, the next update might fix it
<douglas> why not?
<douglas> true but it's nice to have wifi
<Red_Herring> sure, but if you compile it yourself, there cannot be any more updates, and there is no geruntee that compiling it will make it work
<douglas> I can always do a make uninstall to remove it and use the package again can't I?
<Linux_newbie> is there .m4a support for Linux?
<Dasnipa`> lol
<Linux_newbie> (Itunes default audio)
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK, this is annoying
<frank23> Linux_newbie: I'm sure there is through w32codecs maybe
<Red_Herring> whoah
<CheeseBurgerMan> !kops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fooishbar, haggai, amu, uniq, Mez, seth_k, nikkia, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, or robotgeek
<douglas> I found a bug report on my wificard not working with ndis in dapper :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3858418.sympatico.ca]  by robotgeek
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<CheeseBurgerMan> hmm
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ah, thank you
<robotgeek> wtf
<CheeseBurgerMan> Whoa
<Red_Herring> stop it pagefault_
<Red_Herring> just no
<Red_Herring> stop!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Dasnipa`> whoa
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3858418.sympatico.ca]  by robotgeek
* pagefault_ was kicked off #kubuntu by robotgeek (robotgeek)
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: can you ban him?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Ahhhhh, thank you
<robotgeek> freaking ban type setting
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Linux_newbie> So yeah, don't try to run Trillian Pro in WINE
<Linux_newbie> it doesn't work
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Linux_newbie> not without a lot of work
<Linux_newbie> Neither does bearshare
<robotgeek> Linux_newbie: apollon works well
<Red_Herring> aaaaaaaahhhh, newbies! wait, im in the kubuntu helproom
<douglas> Red_Herring: So let's say that I just read a thread that says my nick is now supported natively in dapper, would ndiswrapper screw that up?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Linux_newbie: Try using the native Linux apps - some are as good or better
<Red_Herring> douglas: yes
<Red_Herring> yes yes yes
<Red_Herring> thats what happened with my card
<douglas> I have a broadcom bcm4306...
<Red_Herring> ndiswrapper should really only be used if you cant find a native one for it
<douglas> I just assumed I needed ndis because I always have in the past and installed it really without checking
<douglas> how do I get rid of ndisalltogether now, just apt-get remove?
<frank23> from now on you should always buy hardware with linux in mind. prevents alot of problem!
<CheeseBurgerMan> Heh, I was pleasantly surprised with Dapper when I didn't have to turn off hardware acceleration
<douglas> agreed
<Red_Herring> douglas: whas the chipset?
<douglas> bcm4306
<Red_Herring> frank23: it SURE does
<CheeseBurgerMan> frank23: What??? And not overcome the challenges?
<CheeseBurgerMan> ;)
<douglas> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=410460
<douglas> That would also explain why it's using eth1 as the alias and not wlan0 :)
<frank23> CheeseBurgerMan: maybe I *should* buy my hardware from microsoft exclusively!
<Red_Herring> douglas: i think the wireless driver is there somewhere, but the kernel hasnt put 2 and 2 together
<douglas> Red_Herring: What do you mean, I should wait for another kernel release and try again?
<Red_Herring> i looked through modprobe -l
<HymnToLife> frank23> well microsoft hardware is actually good imo
<Red_Herring> douglas: yes, patience
<HymnToLife> I have two microsoft mouses who work very well
<Red_Herring> which is at an alltime low in the world
<CheeseBurgerMan> frank23: MS makes motherboards?
<Red_Herring> HymnToLife: you just said the M word
* Red_Herring shames HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> lol
<Red_Herring> its m$
<frank23> HymnToLife: actually I don't know anything about it. just replying to CheeseBurgerMan
<douglas> Red_Herring: Wasa
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, I don't know much about it either
<HymnToLife> lol reminds me of a SOuth Park episode
<HymnToLife> but that's offtopic I guess
<Red_Herring> ok, /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<frank23> HymnToLife: nothing here has been ontopic for a while
<HymnToLife> lol
<Red_Herring> true
<Red_Herring> but at least it pertains to computers
<Red_Herring> either that or nerdy subjects
<HymnToLife> no Seveas to kick on the slightest offtopic message here I guess lol
<Red_Herring> yeah, unlike #gentoo
<robotgeek> <ahem>
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
* Red_Herring hides
<Red_Herring> in #gentoo, if you paste more than 3 lines, the bot kicks you
<Arcanimus> night all
* CheeseBurgerMan notices the silence
* CheeseBurgerMan is late
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: all you hafta do is COUGH and this room goes dead silent
<robotgeek> Red_Herring: yes, i tend to have that effect
<m5m> Any ideas why amarok is installed 1.3.7 but doesn't show as installed in adept?
<CheeseBurgerMan> No wonder he's so silent - imagine what would happen if he TALKED. :o
<Red_Herring> robotgeek: you **are** a geek
* Red_Herring highfives CheeseBurgerMan for that nice one
* CheeseBurgerMan returns high five
<Red_Herring> eh, human interaction has its pitfalls
* robotgeek ops himself
* CheeseBurgerMan ducks.
<Red_Herring> im a fish! i have 9 lives!
<Red_Herring> oh...
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's cats - fish have .5 lives
<Red_Herring> wait, i have .5
<Red_Herring> dang
<Cat_Herring> :-P
<CheeseBurgerMan> So now you have 4.5 lives
<m5m> Anyone think it's weird that Amarok doesn't show up as installed in Adept?  it came with the install of kubuntu... is something wrong on my system?
<Cat_Herring> yea
<Cat_Herring> m5m: yea, thats messed up
<Dasnipa`> oh oh hotdog
<m5m> will I cause myself problems if I install 1.4 on top of my phantom 1.3.7 do you think Red_Herring?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@Toronto-HSE-ppp3858418.sympatico.ca]  by robotgeek
<m5m> also has anyone seen a good wiki or tutorial that goes through the ./configure, make, checkinstall process... especially which flags to set on ./configure ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<m5m> wonderful robotgeek thanks
<m5m> I'd been searching the wiki... omitted the obvious search term though
<douglas> Red_Herring: Aparently all I need to do is add new firmware to /lib/firmware however I got an object file with the firmware and I'm not sure how to use it, any ideas?
<robotgeek> douglas: you need to download fwcutter and extract it
<HymnToLife> douglas> isn't there some kind of readme with it ?
<douglas> http://bcm43xx.spugna.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=d2a529392ffb4e5f3ebc707fab5ecca0&topic=21;prev_next=next
<douglas> no
<douglas> what's fwcutter?
<douglas> I'll check into it.
<robotgeek> douglas: moment
<douglas> k
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx << check dapper section
<douglas> willdo
<Dasnipa`> ernas edible diapers... makes their own gravy
<douglas> robotgeek: How do I know if I have the right object file?
<Red_Herring> is it just me, or has the average iq of the internet gone down since AOL came along
<douglas> Red_Herring: It has indeed.
<robotgeek> douglas: you mean firware, look in the readme. i am not sure if different devices have different firware
<CheeseBurgerMan> The average internet user has an IQ?
<Red_Herring> CheeseBurgerMan: i know, itsw hard to imagine
<Red_Herring> but after all the LOL OMFG WTF there is a hint of intelligence in some of them
<douglas> I think I have the right one.
<douglas> Everything went smoothly, but I may save getting it working until tommorow, I'm tired as a poop smith after a hard day of shoveling
<douglas> g'night and thanks a lot for the help
<CheeseBurgerMan> G'night
<m5m> Do I need to uninstall Amarok 1.3.7 i'm compiling 1.4 from source Snake__ ?  it's not showing under adept, though it's locatable in .kde/share/apps/amarok/
<Snake__> m5m: I would suggest you do
<m5m> Snake__: How would you suggest I do it if sudo apt-get remove returns "Package amarok is not installed, so not removed" ?!
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> Crap.
<Snake__> uhh
<Snake__> I have no idea >.<
<m5m> It came with the kubuntu install that way... invisible in adept...
<CheeseBurgerMan> try installing it - see what happens :P
<m5m> ok CheeseBurgerMan will try :-P
<nalioth> m5m: we should discuss pkg building in #kubuntu-offtopic
<masterwolf> i was told that kubuntu would  not remove Windows  so how can i boot windows
<CheeseBurgerMan> It will install GRUB into your MBR so that you can chose between Kubuntu and Windows
<masterwolf> it wont let me choose
<CheeseBurgerMan> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<masterwolf> CheeseBurgerMan can you steep me thought it
<CheeseBurgerMan> masterwolf: No, I've never actually had a problem with GRUB :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Lemme look at the links, I'll see if I can help from those
<masterwolf> ok
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK - try booting from your Kubuntu CD, and typing "rescue"
<CheeseBurgerMan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is the link I'm paraphrasing from, BTW
<masterwolf> i did
<Tsukihime> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<siimo> what themes do you kubuntu guys use to blend gtk apps into your desktops? e.g. gaim any screenshots?
<robotgeek> siimo: kopete > gaim
<robotgeek> heh
<siimo> ok but back to my question..
<robotgeek> siimo: no, i don;t use any gtk apps. sorry
<k_uusubatu> does anyone use Ktorrent?
<k_uusubatu> is it normal for ktorrent to use 20% of the user resource?
* Chodder|Away is away: Sleep
* mode/#kubuntu [+o robotgeek]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o robotgeek]  by robotgeek
<Chodder|Away> You needed to kick me for that?
<robotgeek> Chodder|Away: sorry. tired
<Chodder|Away> Ya well so am I
* Chodder|Away heads to bed
<robotgeek> Chodder|Away: i apologize
<Chodder|Away> Use your powers a bit more responsibly :)
<robotgeek> :)
<KaoticEvil> how can i test if X is using hardware 3D or software?
<robotgeek> KaoticEvil: it is on wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTesting
<KaoticEvil> laptop?
<KaoticEvil> im on a desktop system... will that matter?
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok.. i see it now, thanks robotgeek :)
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<robotgeek> KaoticEvil: remebered the link, but not the command
<rysiek|pl> anybody could help me out with recompiling a kernel module?
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... it returns No. not good.
<KaoticEvil> now to figure out why it doesnt
<robotgeek> rysiek|pl: i am going to bed, look on the wiki
<rysiek|pl> m'kay
<rysiek|pl> darn, there's nothing *in* the wiki about compiling kernel modules o_O
<KaoticEvil> damn. my radeon isnt supported by fglrx :|
<rysiek|pl> what is you radeon?
<KaoticEvil> radeon 7000/ve
<KaoticEvil> its supposed to have 3D already... but i think im missing a kernel module or something
<rysiek|pl> there is an OpenSource project aiming in writing the drivers for those, IMHO
<rysiek|pl> gimme a sec :)
<rysiek|pl> KaoticEvil: the official ATI driver only supports Radeons 8500 and higher, but...
* rysiek|pl surfes the web. web is your friend...
<KaoticEvil> rysiek|pl: yeah, i know it only supports the 8500+ :P
<KaoticEvil> im searching right now...
<KaoticEvil> mainly the wiki
<rysiek|pl> KaoticEvil: there is an OS project, as I said, I just have to find the link :] 
<nico8481> hi
<rysiek|pl> hi
<rysiek|pl> KaoticEvil: got the bastard! read this: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon#head-2d55b5fb2a9b322fb10e4caddfb3104766cc4159
* KaoticEvil clicks the link
<rysiek|pl> KaoticEvil: scroll down and you'll get: "7800/rv200 and below are supported by the radeon DRI driver"
<rysiek|pl> just set up you X server to use the "radeon" driver :)
<rysiek|pl> ...sooo, anyone can help me in compiling a kernel module? :)
<KaoticEvil> i would, but thats a lil advanced for me...
<rysiek|pl> darn, gonna go googlin' in that case :)
<KaoticEvil> one problem....
<KaoticEvil> when i sudo dpkr-reconfigure xserver-xorg... theres no Radeon driver... only ati
<rysiek|pl> try ati then :)
<KaoticEvil> thats the one im using...
<rysiek|pl> and no 3d support?
<KaoticEvil> nope
<rysiek|pl> shit... I have no idea in such case :/
<KaoticEvil> dammit.
<KaoticEvil> brb
<Tonio_> helloi
<locomorto> Tonio!
<nestorm> hi everyone
<haluk> hello.. I have installed Kubuntu but the install system didn't ask me to enter root password so, I can not log in as root user now. What can I do? thanks.
<jjs0ah> haluk: root user is disabled. use sudo
<Blippe> how do i disable root after a debootstrap?
<panais> hi :)
<Blippe> hi
<haluk> jjs0ah: thanks. but I tried "sudo ls" and it asks me root password. but I couldn't be able to set the root password.
<jjs0ah> haluk: it is asking your for your users password. that is how sudo works
<panais> why doesn't konqueror show my hdd after updating kde to 3.5??
<haluk> thanks a lot jjs0ah
<jjs0ah> haluk: btw, if you want a regular root user like any other linux distro, you can sudo su -.. and then passwd
<panais> will this make me root user?
<ganymed> hallo
<panais> hi
<KaoticEvil> wow.. i think i may bitten off more than i can chew with this one...
<vijay> hi, i just connect my digital camera, can any one tell me how to access it??
<vijay> connected
<nestorm> go to devices:/
<ganymed> could it be that kernel 2.6 distros are generally better suited for higher performance machines?
<vijay> ok
<nico8481> any idea when is the next release of the distro scheduled for ?
<nestorm> maybe the icon is a usbkey one
<ganymed> april i think
<haluk> i want to install opera web browser and i've installed libstdc++ 6.0 but it gave me this error "/usr/lib/opera/8.52-20060201.6/opera: error while loading shared libraries: libs                                                                            tdc++.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<rysiek|pl> guys, I'm getting a "Makefile:91: *** environment incomplete: MK_QTDIR=. Stop" error upon compiling an app - what's wrong?
<rysiek|pl> wiki has nothing to say about it
<ganymed> haluk: did you use the official deb?
<haluk> i use kubuntu sarge
<ganymed> ok, nobody answers... mmmhhh. are there any benchmarks on the performance of qt?
<nestorm> haluk: kubuntu sarge? how is it possible?
<ganymed> haluk: sorry, but what is kubuntu sarge
<ganymed> ?
<jjs0ah> haluk: thats your problem. you didn't use an official deb. sarge is the name of the debian stable distribution. ;)
<ganymed> ahhh, sorry, i am a little slow
<ganymed> what version of opera is this?
<rysiek|pl> guys, what do I need to do to get rid of this error: Makefile:91: *** environment incomplete: MK_QTDIR=. Stop
<haluk> opera 8.52
<rysiek|pl> ehh, whatever, cu all
<ganymed> cu
<KaoticEvil> the kernel sources arent on the breezy CD?!
<ganymed> i can only figure out that i have opera 8.5. this one works with the official debs from opera.com... just do a dpkg -i ...
<ganymed> well, there is an ubuntu package on opera.com... have you tried this one?
<savagenator> hello everyone, i'm a new user of kubuntu and i have  a few questions...
<savagenator> acually just one: how do i get the screen resolution higher when i didnt set a higher resultion in the setup
<ganymed> any ideas why amarok sounds like a stutterer (nothing against stutterers!)? my sound has a delay of at least 2 sec. and amarok often just stumbles...
<haluk> thanks ganymed i am trying ur suggestion
<savagenator> anyone?
<ganymed> savagenator: try system settings, display
<jjs0ah> ganymed: could be the engine you are using (maybe gstreamer).. could be arts, in which case messing with the sound server settings might resolve it
<ganymed> jjs0ah: arts runs in real time priority. any other things i can set up there? what "backend"/engine do you recommend?
<nestorm> ganymed: does it sounds bad all the time or just now?
<nico8481> do many of you use konqueror as a web browser?
<KaoticEvil> savagenator: you'll need to reconfigure your X server
<KaoticEvil> nico8481: i use konqi and firefox
<jjs0ah> ganymed: i believe there is a xine engine for amarok, but i'm not a big amarok user. playing everything through kaffeine
<nestorm> nico8481: I do. Konqueror 70%, Firefox 30%
<savagenator> KaoticEvil: how do i do that, i'm a linux noob
<ganymed> nestorm: well, there is always a delay. concerning amarok, it just happens from time to time, like an old record "jumping"... very nerve-racking though
<KaoticEvil> savagenator: from a console... "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nestorm> yeah, I know what you mean
<ganymed> i use xine for kaffeine... i'll give it a try
<sniff> nico8481: I always used to use firefox, but then I started with konqueror, and now I see no need to install firefox
<nestorm> I think the prob comes from the engine not from arts, like jjs0ah says
<savagenator> i have no idea what that means
<nico8481> dunno, i don't like the idea myself of using a web browser that is also the file manager :-/
<KaoticEvil> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<nico8481> i feel it "insecure" somehow (don't ask me what i mean , i don't know exactly :P )
<savagenator> thanks
<KaoticEvil> try one of those links, savagenator... should be some useful info there :)
<sniff> nico8481: before I felt the same way after having used windows, but now I see how linux and windows are completely different
<KaoticEvil> nico8481: kinda like another OS, eh?
<ganymed> but there is sth. related... let's say i open a cdrom with konqueror and at the same time play some music (with amarok), then i get heavy performance problems, meaning that the music stops and possibly doesn't recover anymore - so it keeps stumbling
<ganymed> any ideas?
<nico8481> KaoticEvil: yup, another os that i don't use :p
<nestorm> ganymed: what is your machine? maybe you're heavy loading it
<nestorm> Amarok is not xmms
<KaoticEvil> ganymed: that specific problem could be caused by the fact that your CDROm drive may be using PIO transfer mode instead of DMA
<ganymed> nico8481: but the "other" os has no comfort...
<ganymed> no, it uses dma, checked with hdparm
<jjs0ah> ganymed: it could also be hdparm settings.. like dma being disabled and the stumbling occuring during reads / writes to the drive
<ganymed> it's a samsung notebook, 1.8 GHz, 1024 MB RAM bla bla, should be sufficient
<ganymed> by the way, i do not have the problem with my desktop pc (debian etch)
<sniff> ganymed: the problem is probably that your laptop is too new :)
<ganymed> sniff: hh?
<nestorm> ganymed: you ever have sound problems with linux in that laptop?
<sniff> ganymed: Just saying, cos after buying my laptop I had to wait nearly a year before linux would begin working ok
<jjs0ah> ganymed: try another engine. another player entirely. if it works, chock it up to buggy software and try it again later :\
<ganymed> mmhhhh. i like amarok :(
<KaoticEvil> odd.. mine is using PIO O_o
<sniff> ganymed: try the OSS mixer out of interest? Or disable ACPI in the kernel line?
<ganymed> the asian guy on the cover is very cool...
<ganymed> sniff: well, disabling acpi might be an idea, but no, thanks. i am glad i didn't have to wait one year for my nb to work... and giving up acpi will kill my machine entirely
<sniff> ganymed: only mention it not as a permament fix or solution but it might give you a clue as to where the problem lies
<ganymed> and i haven't had to recompile my dsdt like on my first laptop
<ganymed> sniff: i know, thanks. but i am a bit superstitious when it comes to acpi... bad expereciences
<sniff> oh dear
<ganymed> i'll try another engine and player first... and then let's see... or i just wait a while... let's say a year or two...
<ganymed> i wish there was only 5% of the money it the open source dev that M$ has to their disposal
<ganymed> in
<jjs0ah> ganymed: i wouldn't be surprised if there was some real polish on the linux desktop by that time. :) should try again sooner than that
<ganymed> well, my hopes for the future: a fast kde 4 and rocking away windows vista :)
<sniff> ganymed: i heard that the real guru of sound is Crimsun on this channel
<ganymed> do you in which part of the world he lives... as to getting up...
<ganymed> know
<sniff> no, i have no idea. It looks like he should be around now.
<sniff> he/she
<ganymed> well, have to go right now... i'll come back later. thanks for all
<ganymed> cu
<KaoticEvil> wth...
<KaoticEvil> im compiling a new kernel.. should i use the vanilla sources or the ubuntu sources?
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: as long as you use the configuration you find in /boot, i don't think it should matter
<KaoticEvil> hmm
<KaoticEvil> well, make oldconfig fails
<KaoticEvil> ill try it after installing gcc-3.4.. right now ive only got 4.x installed
<KaoticEvil> there we go... now its working :D
<KaoticEvil> whoa... thats a buncha stuff O.O
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: takes forever building the Ubuntu configured kernel.. if you know what you are doing, configuring each option one at a time will save you a LOT of compile time
<KaoticEvil> yeah?
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: then again, you save as much time as you spent configuring. there are just a lot of modules being built for hardware you probably don't even have
<KaoticEvil> i may just go with the vanilla sources then...
<KaoticEvil> well, after i make oldconfig... cant i just go thru and reconfigure it with make xconfig ?
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: yes
<KaoticEvil> ok, cool then :)
<KaoticEvil> now i gotta install Qt o_o
<jjs0ah> i'm partial to make menuconfig
<KaoticEvil> thats the term-based config tool, right?
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: yeah. when it comes time to 'make', use make-kpkg instead. make the kernel the debian way. there are howtos on google
<KaoticEvil> you mean when im actually making the kernel itself?
<jjs0ah> yeah
<KaoticEvil> ok
<KaoticEvil> whats the difference between the 2?
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: google for "compile kernel" "debian way" or something like that. make-kpkg will make a deb out of the finished compile, so you can install the kernel with dpkg
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: and remove it just as easily
<KaoticEvil> jjs0ah: well, im going by the wiki ByHand howto
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: nothing wrong with doing it that way. its just more convenient in the long run when you use the package management system
<jjs0ah> KaoticEvil: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24853.html
<KaoticEvil> dammit. i cant even find the freakin packages to install to get xconfig or gconfig working :|
<_skaman> hi guys
<_skaman> can anybody help me?
<pathetic> whats your problem?
<_skaman> i'm trying to install katapult from sources
<_skaman> the one in kubuntu repositories
<_skaman> il 2.0 and doesn't work correctly
<pathetic> mhm
<_skaman> i got this error
<_skaman> checking for gcc... no
<_skaman> checking for cc... no
<_skaman> checking for cc... no
<_skaman> checking for cl... no
<_skaman> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<_skaman> but I have installed GCC
<_skaman> i can't figure what's the matter
<luite> _skaman: try installing build-essential
<Flosoft> hey
<_skaman> already installed
<Flosoft> is there a programm with which I can print a list of file names in a directory?
<betulio> hey
<_skaman> luite is already installed
<_skaman> :(
<luite> _skaman: hm, should work then... maybe your path variable is b0rked?
<Flosoft> maybe with size behind it?
<_skaman> luite maybe...
<_skaman> how can I fix it?
<luite> _skaman: if you type gcc in your shell, what does it say?
<_skaman> bash: gcc: command not found
<_skaman> :S
<luite> that's strange, it should work when build-essential is installed. have you changed anything to your patch variable? or did anything strange in this shell before executing this?
<luite> path
<jackphil> is there no kget in kubuntu?
<_skaman> nothing
<_skaman> what sould I do? :'(
<luite> _skaman: what is $PATH set to then?
<JakubS> jackphil: impossible, i use kget on kubuntu just fine
<jackphil> JakubS: maybe amd64 have none?
<luite> _skaman: type set in the shell, and find the PATH variable
<JakubS> jackphil: that would be an explanation
<_skaman> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<luite> looks ok
<jackphil> who can ensure it?
<_skaman> maybe I should remove/reinstall build-essential
<_skaman> ?
<JakubS> jackphil: apt-cache search kget returns nothing?
<luite> _skaman: it may have something to do with the configuration of the gcc versions, I'm not sure how to fix that
<JakubS> btw. it in 'universe' section
<_skaman> luite thnx
<luite> _skaman: I think /usr/bin/gcc should link to the real version of gcc (for example gcc-3.3), but I don't have a kubuntu box atm, so I can't check, sorry.
<luite> _skaman: you might try update-alternatives --config gcc
<jackphil> JakubS: yes, nothing!
<JakubS> you have universe repos enabled?
<jackphil> JakubS: yes, everythin is enabled. i think
<_skaman> ok i purged reinstallaed gcc
<_skaman> and now works fine :D
<JakubS> jackphil: breezy or dapper?
<jackphil> Oh, it's dapper
<JakubS> very weird, i checked http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 and kget package _is_ there
<jackphil> JakubS: i'll try this source
<JakubS> don't forget apt-get update :-)
<vikke> can someone help me with this really strange problem i have?
<Blippe> ask away vikki, the only question forbidden in this channel is of the type "can someone help me?" without stating with what!
<Blippe> vikke not vikki
<marcovic> hi all...i just installed kubuntu breezy and i have that problem....tryng to copy from an USB HD (160 G) a 1.1 GB folder to my HD, this devices go to "stall" and i can't transfer my folder...which is the problem?
<vikke> well i have this problem with konqueror, everytime i open a konqueror window this error msg box show up and display "Cannot find parent item file:///home in the tree. Internal error."
<setog3> someone can help me with adept (ok I use debian) , but I am sure many people use adept here , so I ask , I can't run adept : could'not open cache .. how can I fix this ?
<tsdgeos> setog3: running as root?
<mornfall> setog3: hi
<mornfall> setog3: unfortunately
<mornfall> setog3: i suspect adept is in too bad shape in debian
<setog3> yes trying without root , and with root privilege
<mornfall> setog3: when you can bribe isaac to upload for me :)
<setog3> mornfall, don't understand  bribe isaac to upload for me ?
<mornfall> setog3: i don't have upload rights anywhere
<tsdgeos> setog3: issac is a debian mantainer and mornfall the adept coder
<mornfall> setog3: so i depend on other people to do uploads
<estel> hi
<tsdgeos> hi
<mornfall> setog3: i have a new source package sitting on my harddrive waiting for isaac to have time
<mornfall> setog3: when that's in, it should work again
<mornfall> setog3: with the new version that is
<setog3> hmm ok .. so I wait thx
<mornfall> setog3: you aren't missing much, 1.88 was a fair bit buggy
<estel> i'm tryiing to compile a fritz card kernel module for a friend that uses ubuntu; so i've installed ubuntu to have the same compiler, libs and so on...; however, the problem is: fcdslslusb: version magic '2.6.15.5-ubuntu1 preempt 486 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.15-15-386 preempt 486 gcc-4.0; any ideas how to solve that problem? the module seems to work, if forced to load.
<NoName> GIF89a< l .H  *zYnc*r P!<<Rlo VLcZ0r"AJVQ'"wo--@W"11eyPR(u8Ju*X4iDI#aU" "b3!:jn"V&:=|,-1 )=j-'L.<.{]  qok~M<o?<8+Q).> Y#RFB~ &m[a4_^b
* <NoName!n=nashaja@pD9E28B66.dip.t-dialin.net>  requested unknown ctcp Q 0[\We V.q(W^H< A<K9{  &6I<E! K 8.,ja6 010RQvp'FM from #kubuntu
<NoName> c0\ }* K] #AH>^RI"i *uDj'Ll`n'"K- 0R`>ru,Y'2E =U'h~WXK_ R.2ak  `%,AYLBvC%  IrdDZ=J!-B,@U>JDD"=E*C\,s`C9DW'c B-C`:V|D*M
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> NoName: why?
<NoName> hrts mich ?
<NoName> german ?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pD9E28B66.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@pD9E28B66.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oops
<tomeklu> hi all
<maenty> How can I make programs start automatically when I start X/KDE?
<killian> how can I synchronise the clock regularly with KDE?
<JakubS> maenty: link it into .kde/Autostart
<maenty> JakubS: thanks
<maenty> anyone here using kbiff? If yes, do you know how can I start kbiff without the options window coming in the beginning. I'd like it to just start in systray
<maenty> I tried to look kbiff --help-all but I don't find any command line option for making it start without the options window
<sikor_sxe> is it possible to install from livecds
<sikor_sxe> ?
<maenty> sikor_sxe: good question
<keep_it_real> hi all
<NoName> plz give me a qnet server ip
<sikor_sxe> because installing totally fails from common breezy install cd (dhcp and mouse and whatever)
<sikor_sxe> but the livecd runs flawless
<NoName> QUAKENETIP PLZ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pD9E28B66.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Hobbsee
* NoName was kicked off #kubuntu by Hobbsee (So long, and thanks for all the fish!  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i delete my hda6 partition if my root partition is hda7?
<maenty> what is the best firewall program for linux/KDE?
<maenty> I have tried Firestarter, which not only blocked all traffic but also the "add rule" option was gray so I can't add any rules
<zmo1138> hi DjDarkman, use fdisk /dev/hda and delete hda6, do you have it mounted? if so umount it first :)
<DjDarkman> it`s unmounted
<DjDarkman> i tried to delete it with gparted
<zmo1138> DjDarkman, try it using fdisk as root
<DjDarkman> i did it
<DjDarkman> but it didn`t delete it
<DjDarkman> Command (m for help): d
<DjDarkman> Partition number (1-10): 6
<DjDarkman> Command (m for help):
<zmo1138> ok and w to write changes to disk
<DjDarkman> k zmo1138 10x
<DjDarkman> it worked
<zmo1138> cool
<visik7> I got a strange behaviour using eclipse+pydev+kde : the right click on the projects panel doesn't work using pydev prospective, while works when gnome is used instead of kde and works also in windows
<maenty> alright I got rid of the kbiff since I didn't find any way to start it without the window coming (just in systray)
<maenty> I installed Korn instead.. however, it seems korn does not have any icons included. I would like to add some mail icons for empty mailbox / full mailbox. How can I add icons and where can I get icons for KDE?
<DrMO> hello
<Hobbsee> maenty: kde-look.org, i think
<DrMO> I've just bought an agp 8x card (GF5200) nothing special. how can I tell if linus has picked up the cards 3d abilities?
<maenty> Hobbsee: thanks
<DjDarkman> i deleted a partition and i get error 15 when grub wants to start ,what should i do?
<Hobbsee> um....i dont rmeember what error 15 is, but reinstall grub?
<DjDarkman> how can i reinstall grub?
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<stian> hi, do anyone know how I can connect to another PC on the network and copy he`s files ? like music, movies and things like that ? I have Kubuntu, and he have Windows Xp
<_Tobias_> How can I determine the Version auf a Kubuntu CD if I haven't installed yet? If press F1 for Help it says for Kubuntu Flight 5 (both live and install) that I have Version 20051026ubuntu22. That would be pretty old.
<Hobbsee> !tell stian about samba
<Hobbsee> _Tobias_: date would be incorrect then - flight 5 was released a few days ago
<_Tobias_> Hobbsee: thanks for the info. I guess I'll download a ubuntu version and check if it also says such an old date
<Hobbsee> _Tobias_: there's only one flight 5 - and it was released a few days ago
<_Tobias_> Hobbsee: is there no flight 5 for kubuntu? only for ubuntu?
<stian> Hobbsee: Is it not a easyer method ? like just write he`s local ip, then i get the files, og the name of the computer ?
<_Tobias_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/ has recent images from 14. March
<Hobbsee> _Tobias_: ah, i thought there was a kubuntu flight 5 - maybe it's not out yet.  you can always grab a flight 4 and update if you want
<_Tobias_> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> stian: konq, network folders, samba shares
<ehj> I want to make a windows partition on 4 laptops (all now running kubuntu dapper), but the "Disk&Filesystems-System Settings" says the module could not be load because of an "orphaned controle module". Can I do the partition in any other way?
<angasule> I was here 3 days ago and mentioned a problem about fonts sometimes changing size after booting, I did "dxpyinfo | grep dots" and I got 75x75 (smallish) and now 101x101 (okayish)
<knoppix> hy ,i deleted my hda6 partition and hda7 was my /boot/ and hda8 was ,my root partition ,i rewrote fstab ,fixed the grub in the boot sector ,rewrote the grub menu ,what else do i haveto do?
<mysql_tester> hello folks
<mysql_tester> I'm using mysql admin
<mysql_tester> and cant view the content of a table
<mysql_tester> it doesnt work
<knoppix> mysql_tester, go to #mysql
<mysql_tester> i'm on chan but nobody can tell me about
<vikwes01> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ehj> knoppix: is there a partition tool in the knoppix version 5.0 CD?
<knoppix> i dunno i`m using 3.9
<ehj> is there one in 3.9?
<knoppix> yes
<Nakkel> When my desktop is locked I cant unlock it because the unlock dialog wont accept my password. I was pointed that this can happen if "kcheckpass" doesnt have proper SUID bits. How do I change the SUID bits for "kcheckpass"?
<slow-motion> hallo
<pussfeller> isn't there a server list of popular irc nets in konversation?
<mth`MAW> not inmy distri
<pussfeller> me neitehr
<Iteniel> hali
<Iteniel> ki tud nekem segteni?
<fek> hi
<fek> how do i synchronesize my nokia 6630 with evolution over multisync?
<_curtis_> can someone help me upgrade Firefox to 1.5?  I tried the suggestion here : http://www.ubuntux.org/firefox-1-5-locally-on-my-ubuntu-5-10  but didn't work.
<_curtis_> i unpacked it and moved it but the symbolic link didn't seem to work.  1.07 still comes up
<Snake__> _curtis_: can I make a suggestion?
<_curtis_> sure
<_ubuntu> hi
<Snake__> _curtis_: use this
<Snake__> !klik
<ubotu> klik is probably a simple way to "install" programs! Simply install their client with "wget klik.atekon.de/client/install -O -|sh" then "sudo apt-get install binutils libstdc++5 rpm"! You can go to their site and "Shop!"
<_curtis_> ubotu: i can go to their site and "Shop"?
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _curtis_
<Snake__> _curtis_: http://klik.atekon.de/
<Snake__> Thats the site, you just go there, select the program you want to run, and it will install itself into a single file, when you delete the file that shows up on your desktop, thep program is uninstalled
<Snake__> its great when you want a program not in the repos
<_curtis_> Snake_ yep...checking it out now.  pretty neat.  Makes it simple to install for sure.
<_curtis_> I'll give it a go.  Thanks!!!
<Snake__> _curtis_: The only catch is, its not runable from command line (not like typing in "firefox") its a bit more work than that
<jshaw> Am I a total idiot, or is firefox not in the repositories for Dapper?
<Snake__> jshaw: its there
<Snake__> So I would say your a total idiot! :)
<jshaw> that is what I figured... this is my first time using Kubuntu or a Debian based distribution
<jshaw> do I need to add a repository to the source.list or something?
<Snake__> jshaw: Do you have your universe/multiverse repos uncommented?
<jshaw> yes
<Snake__> jshaw: did you "sudo apt-get update"?
<jshaw> yep
<Snake__> Hmm
<jshaw> and sudo apt-get install firefox
<jshaw> which says
<Snake__> Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get install firefox"?
<jshaw> jshaw@jshaw:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<jshaw> Reading package lists... Done
<jshaw> Building dependency tree... Done
<jshaw> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jshaw> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jshaw> is only available from another source
<jshaw> However the following packages replace it:
<jshaw>   libnss3
<jshaw> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<Snake__> jshaw: Dont paste in the channel plz
<Snake__> jshaw: try "apt-cache search firefox" and PASTEBIN that output to me
<jshaw> oh, sorry
<jshaw> ok.. I am a total idiot.. I missed one of the repositories when I uncommented things
<_curtis_> Snake_ keep getting that klik is not a registered protocol?
<Snake__> Heh
<Snake__> _curtis_: what browser
<_curtis_> Firefox
<_curtis_> should I use Konquere
<Snake__> _curtis_: you have to program klik into that one, you can either A) Use Konq or B) Go to the FAQ and learn how to program protocols
<_curtis_> Snake_: hehehe....I'll use Konq
<Snake__> Alrighy
<Snake__> heyy Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Snake__
<Snake__> Hows your night
<Kamping_Kaiser> was good - i ws about to go to bed ;)
<Snake__> Ooo fun
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: you? bed/ say it aint so!
<Snake__> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: my secret is out!
<Snake__> jshaw: you got it now?
<jshaw> ya, thanks a bunch
* Kamping_Kaiser nearly fell asleep in the car :S
<_curtis_> Snake_: thanks for that.  Now I just have to figure out how to run it :p
<Snake__> _curtis_: see that icon on your desktop?
<_curtis_> firefox.cmg?  yeah....clicked it
<Snake__> _curtis_: then it should be loadin
* Snake__ goes to try out 1.5
<_curtis_> says Firefox is already running.  It's not but it says I may need to restart the system.  I'll give it a go.
<_curtis_> Is it OK to change the Name? or move the Icon?  I don't like things on my desktop
<Snake__> _curtis_: that icon is your whole program. Everything bundled into one, you can burn that to a disk if you want and run it from there ;)
<_curtis_> so I guess it's ok to move it and put the Firefox Icon to it :)  It's runnign now.  THANKS!
<Snake__> Woo!
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Enjoy
<_curtis_> oooo....how i love my kubuntu install.  I will enjoy.
<Toaster^> how do I get acroread by using apt-get?
<Toaster^> I've added the multiverse deb-src
<jshaw> anyone have any problems with "tg3" drivers in dapper?
<Snake__> Toaster^: "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get install acroread"
<Toaster^> Snake__: tried that
<Snake__> Toaster^: Pastebin what it says?
<Toaster^> Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package
<nalioth> Snake__: did you inform about seveas repos?
<Snake__> Toaster^: you sure you have the correct sources uncommented (enabled)?
<Snake__> nalioth: Im not aware of seveas repo...
<nalioth> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nalioth> it has acroread
<Snake__> nalioth: so does the repos..
<nalioth> Snake__: the regular repos = ancient or borked (see above) version
<Toaster^> Snake__: pretty sure..I do not need to add the source? It should already be there...disabled..?
<Snake__> i see..
<Snake__> nalioth: wanna help Toaster^ with that then? I know nothing about seava's repos
<nalioth> Toaster^: open your /etc/apt/sources.list   for editing  (alt-f2 > kdesu kate)
<Toaster^> I'm already there :)
<nalioth> Toaster^: remove the # from in front of any line beginning with deb EXCEPT the line with 'backports' in it
<nalioth> put a # in front of any top lines beginning with deb-cdrom
<Toaster^> ok, done..I had uncommented the backports too
<nalioth> i don't care too much for backports
<nalioth> you may go back later if you wish and enable them
<nalioth> now find everywhere the word "universe" and replace it with "universe multiverse"
<Toaster^> yep..but anyway..I've done apt-get update and apt-get install acroread still gives me the same result
<nalioth> Toaster^: see that link the bot spat out?
<nalioth> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<nalioth> Toaster^: open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get update"    acroread should be there
<Toaster^> nalioth: same message :/
<jshaw> This is driving me crazy, ever 5-10 minutes my networking interface drops
<nalioth> Toaster^: hang on a minute
<Toaster^> ok..thanks for helping me :)
<nalioth> ok Toaster^ put his at the bottom of your sources.list     #seveas repos <enter>  deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas all  <enter> deb-src http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas all
<WolfManz611> WEhen is the next major version of Kubuntu comming out anyone know?
<jshaw> around April according to the website
<WolfManz611> is it worth installing any of these flight things they have out?
<nalioth> it'll be around june 1st, dapper was pushed back
<crimsun> no, that's outdated
<crimsun> as nalioth mentioned
<nalioth> hi crimsun where ya been hidin?
<crimsun> busy as a bee
<Toaster^> thanks nalioth!
<WolfManz611> is it worth installing any of these flight things they have out?
<nalioth> WolfManz611: not really, wait for a Release Candidate
<WolfManz611> ok thanks i know this version i have now has bugs in it like the drive icons not showing up on the desktop for whatever reason
<tinin> please, does someone use zoto.com (like flirk) to upload photos? Do you know a program to upload photos (like fspot) for kde??
<nalioth> Toaster^: you update and get all that good stuff ?
<WolfManz611> no whats the fastest way to do that?
<WolfManz611> its been a few months since i have been in kubuntu
<jshaw> I assume if you are running breezy when the next verison comes out you are probably much and apt-get dist-update away from getting it?
<crimsun> if I understand what you asked, yes
<jshaw> ok.. in English.. all you have to do is an apt-get dist-upgrade to go from Breeze to the next version when it comes out
<crimsun> well, there are a variety of ways. You can get a Dapper cd, pop it in, reboot, and choose the Update option. Or, you can update your sources.list, change breezy-> dapper, then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<crimsun> There's work on an easier upgrade path using a gui tool.
<jshaw> as long as the upgrade bath doesn't involve a reinstall it is fine with me... I've switched from Slackware to Gentoo about 3 years ago because it was a royal pain everytime a new version was released...
<nalioth> jshaw: you should never have to "reinstall" ever again
<nalioth> jshaw: stay away from non official repos and pkgs (they don't play well when it comes time to upgrade)
<jshaw> that is what I was hoping for, I like the interface and the default tool set so far... though I think installing Flight 5 as my first Kubuntu experience was a bit of a mistake.. I'm going to step down to the stable release
<WolfManz611> i got v5.10 do they have something better then that out now?
<nalioth> jshaw: what issues are you having with dapper (discuss for dapper in #ubuntu+1 btw)
<Toaster^> nalioth: I did  get acroread, but when I ran apt-get update I got an error when updating the sources you gave me...something about signatures..I'll check
<Toaster^> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Toaster^ about seveas
<nalioth> Toaster^: read the wiki page, you'll be sorted
<Toaster^> ok, thank you very much for your help!
<hoka> hey
<Unity> does anyone if there is a way to password protect opening particular folders through konqueror?
<hoka> maybe you can change the owner of the folder
<bhna> Unity: kgpg
<Unity> bhna: but this wont lock the directory entirely, in case i lose the folder when it keeps the encrypted pasword or whatever?
<WolfManz611> is there a way to get the SU password if you forget what it is?
<hoka> if you using older ubuntu without some recent update
<nalioth> WolfManz611: there is no SU password
<nalioth> ubotu: tell WolfManz611 about root
<bhna> Unity: then you can change thos service menu: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=11227
<bhna> Unity: thos -> this
<nico8481> re
<bmc> It's just crazy...
<chemaja> I've just installed kubuntu-desktop after cracking the shits at Gnome 2.14 on my fresh Dapper install.
<chemaja> Perhaps is my current listening music ("The Passion", Peter Gabriel), but KDE is absolutely knocking my socks off.
<chemaja> So clean, elegant and just... tight. Amazing.
<chemaja> Kudos to the KDE community for their vision and talent.
<chemaja> ps. thanks to the gurus over at art.gnome.org for the background image; I came across it while customising my Gnome session earlier today. You guys surely do rock.
<chemaja> -chemaja
<chemaja> ;-)
<WolfManz611> is there a way to get the drive icons up on the desktop? mine should be displaying but there is nothing there
<fabioFx> hi
<Far^Side> hello, I wonder if it's possible to restart the USB subsystem, without having to restart my computer? Because, sometimes when I connect my USB SD card reader to my Natural Keybard Pro's built in USB hub, the keyboard stops working, and the "lsusb" program just hangs, and displays nothing. Then I can't connect new USB devices. My already connected USB mouse still works though.
<nalioth> m5m: how is it goin?
<m5m> hiya nalioth pretty good :-P
<m5m> nalioth: got amarok 1.4 pretty much working after using checkinstall; it was kindof fun; Now I'm trying to figure out how to reformat a mounted vfat drive so I can have more internal room for my music files rather than keeping them on an external hd
<m5m> Gotta keep the win32 section for some proprietary apps on that internal hdd, but want to reclaim 80% of it for *nix.  Anyone have experience downsizing a win partition and reclaiming what's left?
<m5m> or should I just (ahem) obtain a copy of partition magic and try using that?
<nalioth> why reformat? *nix reads/write to fat32 just fine
<Far^Side> m5m, If it's NTFS I guess you should try with PQmagic
<Far^Side> oh I didn't see that you said it was vfat...
<m5m> nalioth: hmm that's true huh!  that never occured to me.
<m5m> much simpler
<nalioth> m5m: with *nix "if it ain't broke, don't fix it"
<m5m> I love it when my project queue suddenly dwindles with a simple revelation
* m5m cancels his PQmagic.torrent
<nalioth> <ahem>
<m5m> :-P
<Far^Side> m5m, you might also try to find some ext3 drivers for WinXP, and then format that partition to ext
<nalioth> m5m: i've been windows free since the year 2000. if i can do it, anyone can.
<m5m> nalioth: I'm pretty much windows free at home; my wife gets a few windows-only multimedia cds from her school that won't work under wine... if not for that, I'd wipe it completely
<Far^Side> nalioth, I'm also kinda windows free (on my main computer at least), but I have an old winxp box in the corner (connected to, using rdesktop)
<nalioth> Far^Side: m5m is using fat32, so no problems
<m5m> err I think it' might be ntfs is that bad?
<Far^Side> nalioth, yes I see that, but ext3 is far much better than fat32 (Not sure if the XP drivers is that good though)
<Bracken> Can anyone help me with a new kubuntu install that won't load kde?
<nalioth> Bracken: ask your question
<Bracken> The problem (I think) is that it is trying to use my onboard graphics card, instead of my pci g-force
<Bracken> I don't know how to change the configuration
<nalioth> Bracken: disable your onboard card in the bios
<Bracken> okay
<Bracken> once I do that will it automaticall detect the other card?
<Bracken> Do I change it under Primaty Video controller? It can be set to 'Auto' or 'onboard'
<nalioth> Bracken: it should detect the other card
<Skrot> Okay. Who was it that has responsibility for fine tuning Kubuntu so it looks neat at standard? Because my fontsize seems to me jumping up and down like crazy each time I restart my computer or my X. As in verdana 7 is bigger og smaller each time
<Skrot> Dapper by the way. So I guess something is changing between dist-upgrades
<Bracken> Is there a command I can run to make it check which card to use? Because it doesn't start x because it says its trying to use the intel onboard graphics controller. Sorry, i'm no linux expert.
<Bracken> in the xorg.conf file it only has the intel graphics device
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is, like, to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nalioth> Bracken: ^^^^
<Bracken> okay
<kimo> is there a GUI network tool to allow me to connect to WEP WLANs?
<Bracken> sorry, I can't tell which xserver driver to choose. I have a (pci) G-force fx 5500
<nalioth> Bracken: write down that dpkg command, disable your onboard card in the bios, and if the card isnt recognized, you can run that command from the console
<Bracken> okay, but did you see my above question.  I can set the primary video controller to 'auto' or 'onboard'. It's set to 'auto'
<nalioth> you can't disable the onboard controller, Bracken ?
<Bracken> I guess I don't know how. Sorry
<nexus> my GUI login screen has the windows manager fvwm on it. i want to edit it to run fvwm-themes-start. what file do i edit
<nalioth> Bracken: somewhere in your bios it'll have an option to disable the onboard things
<nico8481> anybody involved in libkcddb ?
<Bracken> there is a section called integrated devices, and in that there is a setting called 'Primary Video Controller' Would that be it?
<nalioth> Bracken: that is it
<Bracken> okay, but it can only be set to 'auto' or 'onboard'
<jahshua> hello
<jahshua> can anyone help me change my window manager please
<niels_> Hmm... Kubuntu Dapper is really unstable. Apps keeps crashing all the time... that sucks!
<Jupp3> Yeah, it's obvious that everyone else must have same kind of problems too
<niels_> Neither kdesvn or cervisia is usable at all.
<nico8481> niels_: that's probably why it hasn't been released yet :-)
<niels_> nico8481: I know. I'm just frustrated atm.
<nico8481> so am i
<nico8481> but not for the same reasons :p
<nalioth> nico8481: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<niels_> nico8481: Ok :-) fair enough...
<niels_> nico8481: Ok
<nico8481> nalioth: i'm not interested in a dapper discussion
<niels_> nico8481: How about a "Ubunut flamefest channel"...?
<nalioth> Bracken: that sounds strange, is that the only option for video?
<nico8481> niels_: hu? :)
<Bracken> yeah, I have a Dell Dimension 3000
<Bracken> I also have a video memory option, 1 or 8 mb.
<nico8481> damn, nobody seems to care anywhere about KDE ripping albums with wrong names, that's strange...
<nico8481> told about it on #kde, #kde-devel, #amaroK, nobody gives a shit
<miguelangel> hello
<epinephri> hi, I've just installed kubuntu on my laptop and can't for the life of me figure out how to play mp3s in amarok. the web says to install gstreamer, but I can't get amarok to use gstreamer, or it tells me to install things that don't show up in apt
<miguelangel> I have a problem with the mouse: the middle button doesn't works, but the wheel (on the middle button) does
<Jupp3> epinephri: libmad something... You need to install that
<CheeseBurgerMan> Doesn't amarok use gstreamer by default?
<Jupp3> epinephri: And you need to adjust your sources
<epinephri> used xine by default here
<nico8481> epinephri: i bumped into something about that earlier today, and from what i remember they advised to use xine instead of gstreamer
<Jupp3> The file with servers, where it gets stuff from
<nalioth> ubotu: tell epinephri about repos
<nalioth> epinephri: enable universe and multiverse repositories
<epinephri> I've done that
<epinephri> first thing I did ;P
<Jupp3> Yeah, those were the names
<klugez> epinephri: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<klugez> have you checked that?
<ikaros> after installing ati drivers my fonts are borked(huge) is this a known problem?
<epinephri> yep, klugez
<epinephri> one sec, will be more detailed about what's going on over here
<epinephri> it says to install gstreamer-mad.. amarok does not know about gstreamer
<Jupp3> Worked at work nicely
<klugez> you have installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Jupp3> Don't even have Amarok at home
<epinephri> I'm on flight 5, if that changes anything
<epinephri> yes
<klugez> oh, dapper
<klugez> amarok is using xine?
<epinephri> yes, was like that when I installed it
<klugez> try installing libxine-extracodecs
<nico8481> dapper_sucks: could you check the version of libkcddb in dappler plz?
<epinephri> I searched for that, but it isn't there
<epinephri> in adept
<rishi> hey guys
<epinephri> ugh, what have I done :P
<Jupp3> hey guy
<klugez> epinephri: hmm, i have it installed
<klugez> seems to come from multiverse, are you sure you have enabled it?
<Jupp3> epinephri: Of course you can always search for package name in google
<klugez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<miguelangel> noone knows what could be the problem? I can't open another tab/paste anything middleclicking
<klugez> yep, it's in multiverse
<klugez> miguelangel: what kind of mouse do you have?
<epinephri> thanks, I'll try tweaking my repos
<Jupp3> 2-button? :P
<rishi> hey guys, i am getting an error when trying to install automatix...it is saying that it depends on zenity but package zenity is not installed.  How do i install it?
<miguelangel> klugez: a logitech trackman marble+
<miguelangel> it worked on another install
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<epinephri> I've just enabled "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<rishi> oh what's up naliot
<rishi> h
<epinephri> and fetch updates'd
<nalioth> rishi: hoping you won't use automatix. most of the stuff is at wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<klugez> miguelangel: many-buttoned mouses are sometimes tricky to set up, try googling with your mouse name and linux, xorg or something
<madacf> where are girlskissing videos
<madacf> maiby unity will help me or no?
<epinephri> libxine-extracodecs appears now, thanks a lot klugez :)
<epinephri> I used to use gentoo, it's all very different over here
<epinephri> god help me when the time comes to setup the wireless
<b0nn> Hi all
<b0nn> I had a bug with knode in kubuntu, I googled round, and found it had been reported https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/16673
<b0nn> I edited the bug report to say I was also having the issue, then last night I found the problem, and a *fix* of sorts
<b0nn> which I also added to the bug report
<b0nn> The problem is.. Im not sure if that bug report is being watched (the orig bug was reported november last year)
<Dr_House> can anyone tell me why i keep getting an "error loading operating system" error after installing kubuntu 5.10 and ununtu 5.10?
<lordvalor> sounds like the default message from a harddisk
<lordvalor> in the mbr
<b0nn> almost like grub cant find the os
<lordvalor> did you install grub?
<lordvalor> nope, thats not a grub error
<Dr_House> it didn't give me an option to install grub
<CellarDoor> hey folks
<lordvalor> would be kernel faulting
<lordvalor> strange, do you have dual boot dr?
<Dr_House> lord, no .. i was getting this same error when i had windows installed as well so i wiped that out and linux is the only thing on here right now
<CellarDoor> anyone got advice on spam filters, or a favorite filter ?
<lordvalor> okay dr
<lordvalor> well, strange thing. you chat from another machine, right?
<Dr_House> yup
<lordvalor> whats the bios settings of the machine for the HD, LBA or CHS
<lordvalor> should be LBA however, linux would get that. did you repartition the whole disk?
<Dr_House> i've got a raptor, an SATA hd and an IDE hd .. the raptor is where i've installed linux and that has first boot priority in bios .. if that's what you mean
<lordvalor> ah yah
<Dr_House> yes, i wiped the disk in the linux installer .. gave 10 gigs to ext3 and 2 gigs to swap space
<lordvalor> sounds normal. already tried to switch off the other hds? (cut their power supply)
<Dr_House> ah, no haven't tried that yet
<lordvalor> maybe the boot order isnt that ordered :)
<lordvalor> maybe grub got installed on the wrong mbr
<Dr_House> lol
<lordvalor> if you hang off the other disks, and error repeats itself, try installing the linux without the other harddisks
<lordvalor> however, dunno what a raptor is
<Dr_House> raptor is just a 10,000 rpm hd
<lordvalor> ATA or SCSI or SATA?
<Dr_House> SATA
<lordvalor> ah k
<Dr_House> ok, i unplugged the other disks .. i'll try installing again
<lordvalor> try boot first
<Dr_House> i did, it failed
<Dr_House> when i get to the partition table screen, can you verify that i have the right settings?
<CellarDoor> anyone got advice on spam filters, or a favorite filter ?
<lordvalor> well, okay. the error you described is read out of a harddisk mbr, its the default string there, which is sometimes english or native language, depending on which tool touched it last time. so it tried to boot from a MBR which wasnt correctly set up
<lordvalor> i use, "seek and delete"
<lordvalor> :D spam assassin in kmail here
<lordvalor> yeah Dr-House Query it to me
<lordvalor> afc
<gamxx> witam
<madacf> !!list
<ubotu> madacf: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ikaros> where can i adjust the dpi for the fonts used by xorg? since i updated my ati drivers my fonts are huge
<epinephri> is there a graphical wifi manager that supports wpa?
<_jonathan> hi, I'm trying to add a printer from a server 2k3 box with smb, i can add the printer with no problem. but it will not print
<ganymed_> hallo
<_jonathan> no one seems to be here
<ganymed_> i have just updated to kde 3.5.1. however, when i open pics on a dvd with kuickshow, it copies them to /tmp. how can i revert that behaviour?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Flight 5 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 beta 2 out | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/fm847 | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1
<apokryphos> ganymed_: what if you open with gwenview?
<ganymed_> there it works. but i would like to use kuicktime...
<apokryphos> ganymed_: kuickshow. Why?
<apokryphos> ganymed_: if there isn't an option in its settings, then I doubt it'd be easy.
<ganymed_> i like it... i just need it for pic viewing... fast enough, automatic orientation of the pics...
<ganymed_> but why did they change this... this doesn't make sense at all... this is so m$-like...
<ganymed_> they shouldn't try to make things better that cannot be made better...
<daforze> what is the best firewall on kde
<daforze> like firestarter
<l3m> daforze: guarddog + guidedog are pretty easy to use
<daforze> okay thnx
<l3m> daforze: but all firewalls on linux use the same backend
<l3m> daforze: so the only difference is the gui ;)
<daforze> yeah iptables or something?
<l3m> yeah
<ganymed_> any ideas about this kuickshow behaviour?
<ganymed_> ciao
<rance> I just installed the kdeutils package, and now Im running kfloppy to format a series of floppies to make sure the floppy disks are still good, kfloppy is giving me an error telling me I dont have access to the floppy device, my user is a member of the floppy group, so what should I do?
<murph2481> can anyone help me with cups?
<murph2481> 1 of my computers works fine but this one doesn't :(
<murph2481> i get cups: Child exited on signal 15!
<murph2481> tried unistalling and reinstalling an no go
<rance> murph: you trying to access cups printers on the other box?
<murph2481> nope all local to this box
<murph2481> any suggestions for the cups problem?
<angasule> say, I have a 1.5GB .rar and I have 2GB of free space, unrar is apparently retarded and requires twice the size of the files...
<lordvalor> then get more space
<angasule> lordvalor: that's MS-speak!
<n3storm> XDD
<angasule> 2GB is more than enough to extract 1.5GB worth of data, the program is at fault
<n3storm> funny
<n3storm> rar is not freesoftware
<n3storm> blame that
<angasule> or is it a feature? :P
<angasule> actually, I mostly blame the retard that chose to rar videos
<lordvalor> even then, think about it, maybe it needs more space to extract. and if the rar file is 1.5 gigs, maybe unrared size is even bigger.
<angasule> but the retardedness of requiring 3GB+ to get 1.5GB of data is pretty bad, too
<n3storm> XDD
<angasule> lordvalor: ok, I'm rounding values a bit, it's more like 1.5GB rar and 1.8GB unrared, but I have about 2.2GB (that's 400GB more than needed)
<angasule> no file in the .rar is 400MB, so even if it were extracting one file to a temp and then moving, it'd have enough space
<lordvalor> what ya using to unrar, commandline?
<angasule> no, midnight commander
<lordvalor> well try unrar x file.rar
<lordvalor> cant believe its not working, always worked here
<lordvalor> and i am low spaced very often
<angasule> what's worse, depending on which partition the .rar file is and to which partition I'm decompressing, I get an error or just a full drive and no error...
<koplih> Hi, everybody. I just finished installation of Kubuntu 5.10 few minutes ago and I have a problem. In KDE after a minute or so it just gets stuck - I can move mouse cursor, but it doesn't change (hand -> cursor etc.). Any suggestions?
<n3storm> koplih: you get no actions?
<leafw> no fix for Dapper Flight 5 liveCD yet? Still an unburnable 718 MB ??? Noone double-checked the size of the iso?
<koplih> n3storm: yes - no actions - the grapics is stuck - freezed
<nalioth> leafw: my flight5 burnt just fine
<koplih> If it helps: I have ECS K7S6A motherboard with AMD XP2200+, 768MB RAM, 120GB Maxtor disk, GF6200
<leafw> nalioth: the live CD for ppc?
<leafw> I can't burn it
<leafw> I forced a burn using cdrecord -overburn and if failed in the very last sectors
<n3storm> koplih: mmm gforce6200?
<leafw> and it doesn't boot
<nalioth> leafw: on that i'm not sure, have you checked the daily images?
<n3storm> keyboard frozen too?
<leafw> daily where ?
<nalioth> leafw: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<leafw> I got it from here
<koplih> n3storm: yes Asus N6200/TD 128MB, AGP
<leafw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-5/
<leafw> see the live CD ppc
<nalioth> leafw: you need to move up the tree a few directories to the "daily-live"
<leafw> 718 MB ! and they are real, the burners complain.
<koplih> n3storm: keyboard too - ctrl+alt+del isnt helping - just reset
<dean> hello all im having a strange problem where my laptops keyboard is missing letters as im typing. anyoe ever heard of this happening before?
<dean> its not just me thats hocking at typing too :D
<n3storm> koplih: mm sorry I don't know what your problem can be...
<koplih> n3storm: thanks anyway
<n3storm> koplih: you checked your xorg.conf file is ok?
<Dr_House> i need to put the bootable flag on my EXT3 partition, right?
<leafw> hum ,ok, let's seet he daily isos
<n3storm> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Snake__> Hey guys, how would I become a Ubuntero?
<koplih> n3storm: in that one minute i saw nothing unusual
<leafw> nalioth: was it you that asked about setting up an externa monitor for a ppc laptop
<leafw> nalioth: I got it to work, finally
<n3storm> koplih: tail says anything useful?
<leafw> took me less than an hour, following this tutorial: http://ozlabs.org/~jk/docs/mergefb/
<nalioth> leafw: i have my monitors well in hand, thank you. (no it was not)
<leafw> nalioth: nm
<koplih> n3storm: and first problem was with mouse - i got stuck everytime a right-clicked - so i switched from PS2 to usb and it helped
<Snake__> nalioth: have you signed the CoC?
<n3storm> koplih: so you are ok now?
<nalioth> Snake__: anyone who has an ubuntu cloak has signed it
<koplih> with the mouse yes but the KDE freezes anyway
<sledge> I seem to have a problem running my LCD screen in its native resolution (1280x800). I have a dual screen setup and my first screen (the LCD) is the same resolution as the second screen (1024x768). I am using the ATI drivers and have looked around the forum, but couldn't find a solution. Is there somebody here who had the same kind of problem and was able to solve it?
<Snake__> nalioth: didnt see you had that :)
<Snake__> nalioth: how would I go about signing it?
<koolatron> can anyone tell me why my usbhd does not get automounted anymore?
<nalioth> Snake__: make a launchpad account for yourself
<koolatron> i can mount it myself via pmount or regular mount
<koplih> http://si.wz.cz/beda/xorg.conf
<leafw> anyone on dapper-ppc? Can they try to open an opengl app such as glgears over an ssh -X connection to an intel machine ?
<koolatron> but it used to, upon insertion, pop up a konq window and give me an icon on the desktop
<leafw> it's an old bug in breezy ...
<dean> anyone ever heard of an annoying keyboard not registering keypresses problem before?
<koplih> n3storm: the xorg.conf says that my grap. chip is unknown - can be that the problem?
<leafw> today's live CD image is 724 MB, even larger
<leafw> crazy
<leafw> can't burn that.
<leafw> it even has a tag that says "dapper-live-powerpc.OVERSIZED"
<n3storm> maybe
<n3storm> koplih: try startx from root
<n3storm> and see if it freezes
<koplih> n3storm: im in win now :] 
<koplih> n3storm: ill try that later - i have some work to do, thanks for suggestion
<n3storm> try with another wmanager too
<koplih> n3storm: i dont know what wmanger is
<nalioth> koplih: kde or gnome or enlightenment
<n3storm> nalioth: thanks, thats right koplih
<koplih> and how can i change that?
<n3storm> apt-get install icewm
<n3storm> startx icewm
<koplih> thx
<n3storm> good luck
<_jonathan> Can anyone help me with my printer PLEASE...I'm about to go insane
<_jonathan> I'm trying to print from a shared printer on my server 2k3 box
<_jonathan> i can add the printer but it will not print
<sledge> I seem to have a problem running my LCD screen in its native resolution (1280x800). I have a dual screen setup and my first screen (the LCD) is the same resolution as the second screen (1024x768). I am using the ATI drivers and have looked around the forum, but couldn't find a solution. Is there somebody here who had the same kind of problem and was able to solve it?
<leafw> sledge: powerpc?
<leafw> sledge: I solved the problem
<Xeonwales> afternoon
<leafw> following instructions here: http://www.jamendo.com/us/
<Xeonwales> can some1 please tell me the diff between ubuntu & kubuntu??
<leafw> Xeonwales: different desktop environment. That's all.
<nalioth> Xeonwales: gnome and kde
<Xeonwales> thats the diff between KDE & Gnome though??
<klugez> Xeonwales: quite a lot, see their websites for screenshots and such
<leafw> Xeonwales: after all, yes, gnome and kde are "just" desktops. In day to day, you can get as easily used to one than the other.
<klugez> Xeonwales: you should try both and see which one you like
<Xeonwales> i cant. wireless wont work on laptop with ubuntu.
<klugez> kde and gnome can be installed in parallel into same (k)ubuntu installation
<Xeonwales> im using linspire @ the mo
<Xeonwales> really, really want to move to ubuntu
<Xeonwales> or kubuntu
<xleo> hola
<xleo> hello?
<kakalto> hello there :)
<leafw> hola/hello
<leafw> que pasa
<kakalto> no intiendo espanol?
<kakalto> (me)
<m5m> I just re-partitioned a secondary drive... is there a gui utility will allow me to add it to fstab & automount ?
<_magus> hmm. installed the gstreamer package which is supposed to install all the codecs. and i can't get any of the video sinks working with neither kaffeine or VLC... i have the nvidia drivers installed tho. any ideas?
<m5m> _magus: did you get w32 codecs?
<m5m> !restricted formats
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<_magus> is it a separate package?
<simian> is quanta still the best web dev software for KDE
<m5m> check that link _magus
<_magus> will do. thanks.
<_magus> ditch that. i got aasink to work on some degree :D
<_magus> not that it comforts me greatly.
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_magus> oh well. off to get wiser.
<m5m> hey nalioth if I have new partitions available, it's just a matter of deciding where to mount them and adding some lines to fstab right?
<_magus> m5m: that's about it.
<nalioth> m5m: that is correct
<_magus> for the record, what did mtab do?
<m5m> what about switching my swap space out to a new partition on a secondary drive?  Isn't that supposed to improve performance?  Will I even notice?
<djk_> is it possible to install grub without installing kubuntu with the kubuntu-cd?
<nalioth> m5m: unless you are running a high traffic server, probably not
<nalioth> m5m: how much ram is on the box now?
<_magus> djk_: i think you can access console from cd, if that's what you wanted to know.
<m5m> only 512, but it's supposed to run 1gb... I think there's a glitch on the mobo that causes errors with both sticks in... it runs fine with just one (and I have switched it with the other)
<m5m> so swap size is currently 1.4gb on the main physical disk
<nalioth> m5m: imho you have an overkill swap space
<m5m> yeah it was set for 1gb ram
<_magus> m5m: thanks for the help with the codecs. that did the trick.
<nalioth> but i doubt you'll see a difference if you have the swap on another physical drive
<m5m> but I'm only running 512 you think it's still overkill for 1gb?
<m5m> ok, what would you resize it to nalioth
<m5m> and np _magus, thank ubotu :-P
<nalioth> m5m: m5m i'd match the physical ram you have present (any swap over 768 is wasted, imho)
<m5m> okies; also if you'd added addition storage space where would you mount it (I realize this is largely a matter of preference) I'm considering inside my home directory...
<djk_> _magus: yea, ash. but it didn't recognize grub-install /dev/sda
<_magus> djk_: you need to chroot?
<nalioth> m5m: i mount all my things into /media and symlink them to where i need them
<nalioth> or /mnt/hdX
<_magus> is there way to link folders without them ending up as nondescript files that only konqueror can handle?
<m5m> ok that sounds good; symlink a dir is 'ln -s /mnt/hdX /home/user/hdX' right?  or does symlinking a dir add a flag nalioth?
<nalioth> you can ln -s /mnt/hdX /home/user/anything_you_want_to_call_it
<nalioth> i have several dirs symlinked to other drives
<_magus> djk_: can't message you back.
<m5m> yeah ok sounds good :-P ; where do you mount via nfs?  also to /media ?
<_magus> but it's better if i answer you here, so others can correct any mistakes
<_magus> djk_: it takes two parameters. first is where do you want to chroot. (i.e. the root of the mounted filesystem) and a shell on the root of the mounted filesystem (i.e. /bin/bash)
<nalioth> m5m: anywhere you like
<_magus> the grub-install should work from there.
<djk_> _magus: i'm still not quite sure what the chroot command would look like
<dean> anyone ever heard of a strange problem wh keyboards not registering keypresses under kubuntu?
<dean> wh should have been where and shows my problem exactly :D
<_magus> first you need to mount the hd you want to install grub on
<_magus> let's say you mount it on /mnt/hda
<_magus> or whatever.
<_magus> chroot /mnt/hda /bin/bash should do it
<_magus> be wary that the filesystem you're chrooting into does have /bin/bash tho :P
<_magus> and other necesseties. oh well, you just need to reinstall the MBR, right?
<djk_> _magus: so, if i'm at the ash shell, i do mount -t ntfs /dev/sda /mnt/sda , then chroot /mnt/sda /bin/bash and then grub-install /dev/sda ?
<djk_> yes, just need it installed to the MBR
<ikaros> is the kde theme manager not in the kdebase package?
<_magus> djk_: well. do give it a shot. if it doesn't work, i can't imagine any harm done to the system
<_magus> it _is_ a linux system on the sda, right?
<_magus> now wait a minute.
<djk_> _magus: no, two win systems.
<_magus> right. then this is a bit trickier than just chrooting into it.
<vicks> how do i make kopete and superkaramba to start at startup?
<_magus> hum. let me get this right. you want to use grub to multiboot two windows systems?
<djk_> yes
<_magus> right. well, i'd imagine you'd need a boot partition to put grub onto.
<_magus> i suppose it could work
<djk_> but why would i need a boot partition if it's installed to the mbr?
<_james> hello?
<jtshaw> grub needs to find its second stage files to work
<_magus> because the binaries and config files for grub still reside on the hd
<_james> yeah I was wondering if there is a way for me to install KDE 3.5 from KDE 3.4
<_magus> any particular reason you want to use grub for this? i thought windows had its own multiboot utility
<djk_> _magus: well, it had.. the boot.ini of win2k got screwed when i installed win95. i forgot that win isn't as nice as linux.
<_magus> why not try using the w2k disc to recover from it?
<djk_> _magus: because i don't have that cd.. i bought the pc from my university.
<jtshaw> I'm really starting to get confused here, the Kubuntu installer sees my eithernet interfaces as "eth0 - ipw2200" and "eth1 - bcm5705"  When the system boots the tg3 driver comes up and says  "eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM5705mA1)..." and later comes up and says eth1 link detected.  Anyone know why it would change
<_magus> djk_: then you're pretty much stuck with w95..
<_magus> you _do_ have a choice, tho.
<_magus> and i'd imagine anything would beat using w95.
<djk_> _magus: i could of course resize the NTFS on which win2k is installed, and then install kubuntu. but it's only a 9gb hdd..
<djk_> _magus: actually, i bought the pc just because of win95.. for old games.
<_magus> right. that makes sense.
<_magus> where would you need the w2k partition then?
<djk_> _magus: what do you mean?
<murph2481> is i reinstall flight 5 without formatting
<murph2481> do i lose all my settings?
<_magus> ah nevermind. if you really insist on being able to boot on both systems, if you could create a linux partition, i think it should be possible to boot on both systems. i don't just know how far you would need to get into the installation
<Dr_House> i installed ubuntu .. but when the machine boots, it asks me to login and takes me to a command prompt .. how do i get to the GUI?
<_magus> i bet you need a working linux partition, even if it's minimal
<_magus> and i think ubuntu isn't the way to go then
<_magus> why don't you try gentoo?
<_magus> it should be able to do what you want just fine
<frank__> Dr_House: you did a default install?
<Dr_House> frank, i think so
<Dr_House> i just put int he cd and followed instructions
<_magus> that is, if you can resize the partition without having to format it.
<frank__> Dr_House: you should get the gui automatically. If not, you probably have a problem somewhere.  try logging in and  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Dr_House> alright, lemme try that
<frank__> Dr_House: you have kubuntu, right?
<Dr_House> frank are you familiar with this problem: i'm installing dapper drake kubunut .. about 65% through, it puts my monitor into standby mode
<ikaros> does any one have an idea why kde system settings dont show me the "look and feel" options for installing themes?
<Dr_House> frank, yes, i think so .. when i boot up it says kubuntu
<murph2481> Dr_house: great show!
<Dr_House> heh yeah
<frank__> Dr_House: ok. I never tried installing dapper.
<murph2481> love people with god complexes and no sympathy
<frank__> Dr_House: did the installation complete
<djk_> _magus: okay, thanks.
<Dr_House> frank, no, riight now it's stuck on "checking battery state"
<frank__> Dr_House: that is during boot?
<frank__> Dr_House: maybe there is a problem with dapper. did you try installing breezy?
<rance> I have a question, I just installed kfloppy and tried to format a disk.  kfloppy exits witout formating the disk with an error stating that either the device its looking for either doesnt exist, or the permissions arent right, I checked that the user is in the floppy group, and I checked devices and my floppy drive device /dev/fd0 is available, but kfloppy is looking for /dev/fd0u1440 because I had to specify the size of the disk
<rance> ice?
<Dr_House> frank, this is breezy
<Dr_House> the thing i mentioned with dapper is a different problem .. i gave up on dapper because of that
<Dr_House> yeah, it's during boot
<frank__> Dr_House: oh. so breezy doesn't get gui and dapper doesn't even install. You're not very lucky
<frank__> Dr_House: so what does sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start   do?
<Dr_House> lol
<Dr_House> frank, i can't get to the command prompt
<Dr_House> its stuck on "checking battery state"
<Dr_House> i wonder if i shoudl just start again
<Dr_House> format it all and try installing again
<frank__> Dr_House: bah...  there are boot options like noacpi or something but I don't know much about them.  If the breezy install completed successfuly, it will not be anydifferent the next time
<frank__> Dr_House: maybe do a search for your laptop model in the forums and wiki. what is the model
<Dr_House> frank, its a custom built desktop .. msi neo4 platinum motherboard, amd x2 3800+ cpu and raptor HD
<frank__> Dr_House: then what battery is that? checking battery state
<frank__> I guessed wrong I think
<frank__> Dr_House: ok then do searches for your motherboard maybe
<Dr_House> lol i dunno
<frank__> Dr_House: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=64062&highlight=msi+neo4+platinum
<Dr_House> ah, thanks
<frank__> Dr_House: maybe not the same problem though...
<frank__> are you using the amd64 or i386 version of ubuntu?
<ikaros> please do anyone tell me if the kde theme manager is standard or an extra package :/
<Dr_House> amd64
<frank__> Dr_House: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92485&highlight=msi+neo4+platinum   maybe a video card issue?  you could try the i386 version to see if it works better
<frank__> oh they put a common gaming forum. ubuntu and kubuntu are together. very nice!
<sledge> I seem to have a problem running my LCD screen in its native resolution (1280x800). I have a dual screen setup and my first screen (the LCD) is the same resolution as the second screen (1024x768). I am using the ATI drivers and have looked around the forum, but couldn't find a solution. Is there somebody here who had the same kind of problem and was able to solve it?
<lubo> hello, anyone knows some good program for resizing pictures in kubuntu?
<nalioth> lubo: does krita work for that?
<lubo> nailoth: don't know I will try it:-)
<benjamindaines> Anyone home?
<nalioth> nope, we're all at the beach
<benjamindaines> ah thats a shame now no one can help me compile something from source
<lubo> :-) krita works no problem.. thanks
<EightiesK> !fat
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, EightiesK
<EightiesK> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<benjamindaines> Well anyway, what's the easiest way to comple an app with terminal?
<nalioth> !compile
<ubotu> A nice howto about compiling software from source code can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (but remember to search !apt first, after adding all the !repos)
<nalioth> benjamindaines: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic and i'll help ya with the compile stuff
<_jonathan> I'm having trouble mounting a server2k3 shared folder
<_jonathan> can anyone help?
<_jonathan> lol....ok
<_jonathan> alright then...that's a no
<dbravo> hi
<djk_> the livecd includes everything to install grub, right?
<ninHer> hi all
<pataswing> hi
<kakalto> hello
<pataswing> is there any fast command to mount hard drives on Kubuntu Live 5.10 ? (lazyness forbids me from searching)
<frank__> pataswing: I think there is a script that does it
<frank__> !automount
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, frank__
<frank__> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<frank__> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
#kubuntu 2006-03-24
<pataswing> thanks for all the help ... is it any different for different type of partitions ? I've got a Fat and a linux partition on a ATA hd and an SCSI hd ...
<frank__> pataswing: not sure...
<frank__> pataswing: you can probably do this with the tool in systemsettings as well
<pataswing> I'm going for the "Disk & File systems" ;)
<_jonathan> hello again all, I'm mounting a shared folder and when i do, the /media/sharefolder disappears
<epinephrine> in dapper, I get this annoying static-like sound coming from my laptop's speakers, and I have no idea what could be causing it
<epinephrine> it's only really noticable on earphones, but when I have amarok paused, it's irritating :p
<leafw> by the way, any clues on why amarok uses 20% of my chip just to play (no graphics), versus apps such as xmms that only use 0.7 % ?
<leafw> looks like something is terribly wrong.
<leafw> on a laptop, that 19.7 % extra of chip usage drains the battery for no reason.
<Rayman> epinephrine: you sure you don't get that sound in all OSes?
<Rayman> My nforce chip makes some noise all the time.. manufacture error or so.
<epinephrine> Rayman: it was fine this morning when Windows was on it
<epinephrine> I've overcome a problem on a desktop by disabling line in and the mic in KMix, but they are disabled
<Rayman> epinephrine: ok. Try reducing the PCM output. when it's almost topped I get some distortion, too. if that doesn't help.. well then i'm of clues. :)
<Rayman> don't know about ALSA/OSS gstreamers etc a thing.
<epinephrine> thanks Rayman, that helped a bit
<epinephrine> my music is also quieter, but still :P
<Rayman> epinephrine: increase master and decrease PCM. :) that does the trick sometimes.
<Rayman> or the other way around.
<epinephrine> master's up full, pcm down a few notches
<rysiek|pl> hi there
<Rayman> rysiek|pl: hello
<indigojo> hi everyone, got a question about qt4
<indigojo> does anyone know which version is planned for dapper? cos i've got flight 5 and the version there is 4.1.0
<indigojo> trouble is QTextEdit performance is dreadful, and (according to Trolltech) performance is improved in 4.1.1
<LinuxNIT> hey guys in just installed kubuntu on my laptop and the atheros card is working except it wont scan for networks. how do i fix this?
<leafw> LinuxNIT: using kwifimanager?
<LinuxNIT> no command line however...
<LinuxNIT> it just started scanning so w/e
<LinuxNIT> i dunno what its deal was
<LinuxNIT> first it says rescource unavailable now it scans
<leafw> LinuxNIT: lucky you, for my powerbook there's no way to make the airport scan
<LinuxNIT> sucks
<leafw> my 'ifup' always reports errors but connects anyway. w/e !
<leafw> indeed
<leafw> wireless and graphics cards *suck* tremendously under Linux
<ryanakca> is it possible to have both php4 and php5 installed? seeing that ACID (snort frontend) requires php4, and I use php5...
<leafw> it works only on the developer's machine (which is understandable)
<LinuxNIT> whats the point of kiwfimanager any way?
<leafw> ryanakca: yes
<LinuxNIT> i mean it lets you scan but doesnt help with conecting
<leafw> LinuxNIT: kwifimanageris supposed to be a "click here" GUI for dummies
<LinuxNIT> but whats the use if you cant use it to connect?
<Russel> hiho
<NaosZ> sorry to ask a silly noob question *blushes* how do I open a terminal with root permission?
<Russel> i have a question: how do i play mp3 files and similar in juk? i know how to do it in amarok and kaffeine and xine but not juk
<LinuxNIT> there is no root in ubuntu
<leafw> LinuxNIT: well, the System Settings let you setup some profiles, whcih I think the kwifimanager honors, or either it reads the different profiles from the  /etc/network/interfaces
<indigojo> hi everyone, does anyone know about what version of qt4 will be in dapper - is it 4.1.0 or 4.1.1?
<Calilasseia> Hello everyone ... I need some MAJOR help ... my Kubuntu installation has gone AWOL ....
<LinuxNIT> use sudo to do root commands
<NaosZ> hmm ok ty
<leafw> NaosZ: type sudo -s   or sudo -i for a permanent
<LinuxNIT> np
<Calilasseia> When I boot, the x-server crashes .....
<Calilasseia> "xserver"
<NaosZ> thanks guys ;)
<ryanakca> leafw: thanks, but as a question, how will apache recognise the difference between a php4 and a php5 file%
<Hobbsee> indigojo: 4.1.0
<ryanakca> ?
<Calilasseia> Instead of the standard grey pattern,  I get all kinds of pixellated junk and the machine hangs ....
<Rayman> NaosZ: and kdesu for starting kde apps as root.
<Calilasseia> I can't even get out of it in recovery mode ....
<leafw> ryanakca: make them be *.php4 or *.php5 and specify so in the mod_probe
<leafw> or restrict the directories
<Calilasseia> How do I resurrect my installation without a total reinstall? Is it possible?
<leafw> Calilasseia: everything is possible
<leafw> now it depends how much you want it
<leafw> (aka how much you want to invest in make it happen)
<indigojo> does anyone else know about the qt4 situation b/c QTextEdit in 4.1.0 is so slow as to be next to useless
<Calilasseia> What, you're going to charge fees for this? :)
<leafw> Calilasseia: not me, it's you who'll be spending time on it.
<Calilasseia> OK, I've got Notepad up to take notes ....
<LinuxNIT> leafw: what exactly do sudo -i and sudo -s do?
<Calilasseia> I'm not worried about the time taken or the monkeying about with shell commands ....
<LinuxNIT> i read the man but it makes more sense coming from a human
<rysiek|pl> LinuxNIT: man sudo :)
<LinuxNIT> ^^
<rysiek|pl> ops :)
<Calilasseia> All I need is a list of things to do to resurrect it ....
<leafw> LinuxNIT: sudo -i gives you an "interactive" su session (== permanent #)
<LinuxNIT> so like it wont forget the pw?
<Calilasseia> installation began as Hoary Hedgehog, was upgraded to Breezy Badger  via the repositories ....
<leafw> Calilasseia: if you have separate partitions for / and /home, then just reinstall. Saves tones of time.
<Calilasseia> So I can just reinstall the root filesystem?
<leafw> yes
<leafw> IF you have separate partitions
<Calilasseia> And nothing else will be overwritten if I have /usr and /home on separate partitions?
<leafw> which you should by default, but check (run 'df' on a terminal)
<jindiaz> hey guys i have a question here.  im trying to put my old ati radeon 7500 vid card in my downgrade pc, the display works and all, but always freezes after loading all the stufff and stops at starting timidity++ ALSA midi emulation
<jindiaz> but it says ok beside it
<Calilasseia> That's the trouble, I CAN'T run a terminal ....
<leafw> nothing else. But of course you should backup your /home just in case.
<jindiaz> but just hangs sorta
<leafw> Calilasseia: insert a live CD and do a 'df' from there.
<Calilasseia> Is there any way I can halt the boot process before the xserver is started?
<Calilasseia> Ah, right ....
<Calilasseia> I have one of those somewhere ....
<leafw> does the computer crash? or the Xorg freezes?
<jindiaz> naw no crash, i can type and stuff, its styll running just wont boot agfter that point
<Calilasseia> Everything is fine until the xserver starts up ... then it hangs ... keyboard is dead ... but oddly enough the mouse pointer still works ....
<leafw> well
<leafw> type control+alt+F1 to go to a tty
<leafw> that *should* work
<jindiaz> whats a tty?
<leafw> there login, and see the /var/log
<leafw> a tty is a terminal that takes all the screen (no Xorg)
<leafw> you have 6: from F1 to F6
<Calilasseia> I tried CTRL-ALT-F1 to get to a terminal and I can't - keyboard is totally dead ....
<leafw> you can open an Xorg by typing startx on each of them if you want.
<Calilasseia> Absolutely NO response whatsoever ....
<LinuxNIT> cant be totally dead if you got thee
<LinuxNIT> *there :)
<djk_> does the livecd use su, sudo, or nothing?
<jindiaz> ummm hey leaf are yu talking to me or call?
<jindiaz> lol
<leafw> djk: live CD uses sudo
<leafw> I'm talking to Calilasseia. What is your problem jindiaz?
<djk_> leafw: thanks
<leafw> djk_: np
<jindiaz> ooooooooo.. lol.  ummmm well it is simpole maybe.,  im trying to put my old ati radeon 7500 vid card in my downgrade pc, the display works and all, but always freezes after loading all the stufff and stops at starting timidity++ ALSA midi emulation
<jindiaz> it doesnt freeze, i can type and stuff
<jindiaz> but wont boot
<leafw> won't boot the Xorg, or the base system ?
<leafw> can you go to a tty ?
<Calilasseia> So I insert the boot CD and reinstal the root filesystem .. then spend time resurrectiing my repository links and reinstalling al the Breezy files ...
<Calilasseia> My installation won't let me get access to the ttys ....
<leafw> Calilasseia: that's it. But all your settings are in ~/.kde/ so all apps will open just the same.
<NaosZ> will Firestarter work with Kubuntu?
<Calilasseia> Right ... but since my boot CD is Hoary, I'll end up with a Hoary installation again?
<leafw> Calilasseia: you can first put the live CD and run a 'fsck' on the root partition
<Rayman> NaosZ: sure
<leafw> that may fix it.
<Calilasseia> Right ... live CD, fsck on / ....
<Calilasseia> And if that doesn't fix it it's reinstall time?
<leafw> Calilasseia: with hoary, yes, why not download a breezy CD ? But do the fsck first
<neoncode> I set an SVG image as my background and it isn't displaying parts of it. the same image displays perfectly in konquror.
<leafw> it is, indeed, unless you use more advanced programs.
<Calilasseia> OK ...
<Calilasseia> Right, so run the live CD, do "df" to check my partition status, then do "fsck" on / ....
<leafw> right
<Calilasseia> Then if fsck doesnt fix the problem, reinstall the root filesystem and spend time resurrecting everything ....
<leafw> right.
<Calilasseia> Only I've never had to repair a root filesystem before ... the installation CD will let me do this?
<jindiaz> any advice leafw?
<leafw> Calilasseia: humm put it in and see if the F1 help can put you into a shell (I'm not sure it can)
<zblach> hey, does anyone know if k3b supports buffering?
<Calilasseia> OK ... I'll give the Live CD a try first ...
<leafw> jindiaz: can you access a tty with control+alt+F1, or the boot is interrupted before launching X ?
<Calilasseia> AH ... how do I interrupt the boot before X is launched?
<Calilasseia> Is that possible?
<leafw> zblach: buffering as in what ?
<Calilasseia> Is it CTRL-D?
<leafw> Calilasseia: just wait, can't hurt.
<Calilasseia> Waiting ... :)
<zblach> leafw, as in, device buffering
<zblach> like, preventation of buffer underrun
<leafw> Calilasseia: type control+alt+F1 and go to a tty an start doing what you need
<jindiaz> ummmm im not sure.  like, in the startup all the items come up and say ok, and the indication bar gets all the way to the end.  after that it goes into the black screen with white writing and the last thing ist says is the stating timidity thing which says ok, and just stops there
<leafw> zblach: I believe it does so by default
<jindiaz> i can styll type, so its not frozen
<zblach> current complaint is this: my drive can write dvds at 16x, my cds support 8x, so why is k3b only running at 1x?
<Calilasseia> That's the problem - even if I type CTRL-ALT-F1, the system still hangs ... and dump me into X
<zblach> **my dvds support 8x...
<leafw> jindiaz: so can you go to a tty or not
<leafw> Calilasseia: with the live CD ???
<Calilasseia> No,straight boot ... and it's the same in recovery mode too ....
<jindiaz> probably, i havent tried, because well first ive never done it before, and second id have no idea what to do
<leafw> what you may want to do is to start as "single user mode"
<jindiaz> hey man thanks for the help btw
<leafw> Calilasseia: do you have in the boot loader options to boot in "safe mode" ?
<leafw> jindiaz: just type control+alt+F1 to F6, any, then login at the prompt
<Calilasseia> My options are straight boot, and boot into something called "recovery mode" ... neither work ...
<leafw> Calilasseia: ok, live CD time then.
<Calilasseia> Recovery mode gives me the option to login as root, but since the root password is disabled, that's useless ....
<leafw> I'm surprised the recovery mode puts you into an X session though
<neoncode> Is it possible to start a Live CD into the command line?
<jindiaz> ok, and then after that point, whut should i do, it will just boot up?
<Random_Transit> help! my sources.list 'got wiped
<Calilasseia> Right, I'll give the live CD a try ....
<Calilasseia> Only trouble is I'm having to chat in Windows while my Linux install is knackered ....
<Calilasseia> And take notes along the way ....
<leafw> jindiaz: boot is to load the base OS, the Xorg + desktop is a separate thing
<leafw> Calilasseia: only one computer?
<Calilasseia> Only the one ... sigh ....
<jindiaz> im on the pc right now btw, it has a built in and im trying to put this other one in
<jindiaz> really.... uh oh..
<jindiaz> lol
<Calilasseia> It's a dual boot ...
<Calilasseia> Got Win98 on one partition and Kubuntu on another ...
<leafw> Calilasseia: ok, then use the live CD: you can chat from it.
<jindiaz> uhhh ok, so yah after i do that, whut should i do?
<Random_Transit> hey, what's the CLI command for renaming files?
<Calilasseia> Right ...I'll hunt it down and fire it up ...
<leafw> Random_Transit: man mv
<Random_Transit> thanks
<_nlindblad> Random_Transit: rename or mv
<leafw> Calilasseia: good luck.
<_nlindblad> Random_Transit: rename can do some nice regexp
<Calilasseia> Got it - it's a hoary Live Cd, will that make any difference?
<leafw> jindiaz: login, and check your system with fsck, and/or sudo apt-get reinstall xorg
<leafw> Calilasseia: no, it will work just the same.
<Calilasseia> Just noticed what you told jindiaz - will reinstalling Xorg work for me too?
<m5m> to log terminal output to a file is it like $ commandwhatever &> filename ?
<leafw> Calilasseia: could do, but first check the system. There is no reason why a good installation of xorg would just fail all of a suddenm.
<m5m> or blah &&> filename
<Calilasseia> Right ...
<leafw> m5m: no, just   > filename   or >> to append
<jindiaz> ok, will you be here for abit?  i have to put the card in and try all that
<Calilasseia> Oh, and m5m, I think you put the "&" character at the end of the command to run it in background ....
<m5m> yeah but there's also the use of & for redirecting stderr... I just forgot the syntax...
<Random_Transit> stupid automatix
<Calilasseia> So for example you'd do cat sources.list >> outputfile &
<rysiek|pl> m5m: <command> 2>& or something :)
<leafw> its something like &2>
<nalioth> Random_Transit: yes, it is. /msg ubotu automatix
<m5m> ahk
<m5m> ty
<Calilasseia> Right, I'm going to exit and reboot off the live CD ....
<Calilasseia> Back in a few mins ...:)
<leafw> ok
<jindiaz> same, lol
<leafw> m5m:   [root@server /root] # ./cmd 1>out.txt 2>err.txt
<rysiek|pl> guys, is there a way to get apt tell me the names of packages that CONTAIN a file with a given filename? :)
<Random_Transit> i got sucked into using it
<Random_Transit> it borked my sources.list
<leafw> rysiek|pl: yes: use apt-file search <name>
<rysiek|pl> thx
<leafw> yw
<Random_Transit> hey, while we're talking about apt...is there anyway i can get it to ignore certain packages?
<rysiek|pl> apt-file: command not found o_O is it something I should install additionally? :)
<leafw> m5m: http://www.cpqlinux.com/redirect.html
<leafw> Random_Transit: man apt-get
<leafw> rysiek|pl: it is
<rysiek|pl> yes it is ^_^
<leafw> rysiek|pl: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<rysiek|pl> leafw: I'm not *that* n00b :)
<leafw> rysiek|pl: I never know!
<rysiek|pl> yeah, you're right
<leafw> I am not that un-n00b at all, I've only been running linux for about a year. All my experience is from FreeBSD (+4 years)
<rysiek|pl> leafw: I'm with Linux for about 3 years now. but 1,5was lost with Mandrake :/
<leafw> but laptops are so much better supported from linux than bsd
<leafw> "lost" xD
<rysiek|pl> literally
<Random_Transit> heh...mandrake
<leafw> rpm systems! Never worked well for me.
<rysiek|pl> man, I *hate* that distro!
<Random_Transit> rpm is a broken system
<rysiek|pl> rpm is not a system at all :)
<Random_Transit> mandrake/driva almost made me switch back to windows
<Random_Transit> it was my first distro
<leafw> rysiek|pl: it works, but only in enterprise editions.
<rysiek|pl> mine too
<leafw> xDD
<leafw> samke here
<Random_Transit> then i got SUSE
<Random_Transit> it's still RPM...but YaST does help a lot
<leafw> mandrake 9.0, then redhat, then peanut linux, then FreeBSD for ever ... until I got a laptop
<rysiek|pl> I moved straight to Kubuntu on my desktop
<m5m> ty leafw
<Random_Transit> yeah...i recently tried FreeBSD...i can't get Xorg working
<leafw> m5m: np
<leafw> Random_Transit: xDD the BSD is for the patient.
<leafw> I use 5.4.
<Random_Transit> see, I'm among that group of users that hate windows, don't have the cash for a mac, and want something that Just Works(tm)
<Random_Transit> hence why i use ubu
<leafw> well, then use debian stable. It just works.
<clem_yeats> lol
<leafw> but kde may be 3.2 if you're lucky.
<Random_Transit> lol
<wimpies> does anybody know HOw I can mount a usb flash PEN always on the same folder ?
<Calilasseia> Hello, back again ....
<leafw> Calilasseia: live CD ?
<Calilasseia> Now that was WEIRD ... I booted from the Live CD and THE SAME THING HAPPENED ... X server just crashed ....
<rysiek|pl> Random_Transit: don't believe leafw. Debian Just Stays The Same For Ever(tm) :)
<Random_Transit> wimpies, you have to add it to your /etc/fstab
<rysiek|pl> Random_TRansit: tried setting up php5 in Sarge - repos? what repos?.. :] 
<leafw> Random_Transit: php5? That is rocket science for debian
<wimpies> I tried but sometimes I get sdf1 or sde1 and so I do not know what to put as device in the fstab
<leafw> Calilasseia: juaz. You have a problem with the graphics card then? That doesn't make sense.
<Random_Transit> usually it's /dev/sda1
<clem_yeats> depends if there are other usb stuff plugged.
<Random_Transit> yeah
<clem_yeats> and on which usb sock..
<Calilasseia> Hmm, it's possible, but if i had a problem with the graphics card, I wouldn't be able to boot Windows either ....
<wimpies> random_transit : I have other usb devices (external disk)
<Calilasseia> And I've just booted successfully and loaded Trillian to continue chatting ...
<leafw> Calilasseia: depends if windows is using the same instructions that linux is (may be different subsets)
<wimpies> I read somewhere that udev should take care of that but I do not know how to do it
<Random_Transit> what i do in that case is browse to your /dev directory, and just try mounting one sda* device after another
<Calilasseia> If I remember correctly, my Linux install uses 1280x960 for the desktop, but I only use 1024x768 for Windows ....
<clem_yeats> wimpies : did you try adding /dev/sdf1 and sde1 to your /etc/fstab ?
<Calilasseia> Thing is I had  a graphics card glitch in Windows earlier this morning and had to reinstall the drivers ....
<leafw> Calilasseia: but the live CD comes loaded with all possible screen resolutions in the world
<Calilasseia> So why did my live CD boot crash?
<leafw> Calilasseia: why didn't you start there, ehem ehem.
<wimpies> I could but then I would have to add b c d e f g h and so on too because I never know on which sdx1 the device will become availab le
<clem_yeats> lol
<leafw> Calilasseia: the windows drivers may have changed some options in the graphics card's nvram
<Random_Transit> wimpies, is it plugged into a hub?
<wimpies> isn't that what udev should take care of ? map a plugged device to some fixed loc ation ?
<Calilasseia> Oh bugger ....
<wimpies> no directly into the PC
<Random_Transit> ok
<Random_Transit> 'cos linux HATES hubs
<clem_yeats> lol
<leafw> Calilasseia: and that can be hell to fix.
<Calilasseia> Right, hang on ... going to see if my graphics card goes AWOL in Windows if I try 1280x960 ...
<Calilasseia> If it does then that'll be my problem ....
<Calilasseia> Back later ....
<Random_Transit> lol...windows borked his gfx card's nvram???
<Random_Transit> ouchy
<Random_Transit> i feel bad for the guy
<leafw> Random_Transit: what else, other than that there's no reasonable explanation why both the live CD and the installed kubuntu can't make it.
<clem_yeats> well I have to tweak my i855 to get 1280x768 working.. so maybe he as to do the same for 1280x960..
<Random_Transit> damn...
<jindiaz> hey leafw, ummmm the xorg thing didnt work
<leafw> jindiaz: what 'xorg thing'
<jindiaz> and the fsck said there may be sever damage
<jindiaz> and i wouldnt even knoe whut id be looking for
<leafw> jindiaz: then, backup your data and reinstall the OS.
<jindiaz> REALLY!?
<jindiaz> no wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<leafw> jindiaz: <jindiaz> and the fsck said there may be sever damage
<Random_Transit> jindiaz, what happened?
<jindiaz> well i got thru the ctrl alt f1
<jindiaz> then when i typed in the reinstall xorg, it wouldnt
<leafw> jindiaz: and if that was unexpected, I would replace the HD also.
<leafw> jindiaz: what message did apt-get give you ?
<jindiaz> and i typed in fsck to see whut thta would do
<simian> is enableing mp3 in dapper the same as breezy?
<Random_Transit> yeah...that is odd. how old is the drive, jindiaz?
<jindiaz> but it gave me a warning before doing it, so i was like uhhhh maybe not
<jindiaz> lol
<leafw> jindiaz: you didn't run the fsck ?
<jindiaz> the msg was something like it was unable to reinstall
<jindiaz> no i didnt run it
<Random_Transit> what filesystem?
<jindiaz> i didnmt knoe whut id be looking for
<jindiaz> and itsd from 2004
<leafw> jindiaz: if you didn't run it, how can you know if your partitions are ok.
<jindiaz> because i would know whut an ok partition looks like
<jindiaz> ~wouldnt i mean
<leafw> jindiaz: read the manual on fsck and use it to check and repair your system, man
<leafw> you can run fsck in a "safe" mode that only checks, doesn't actually do anything.
<jindiaz> butttttttttt why am i repairing something?  im on the computer we are talking abt ryght now
<leafw> jindiaz: the -N flag
<leafw> jindiaz: you said the Xorg would not launch ?
<jindiaz> reinsatlling it no, it didnt
<jindiaz> is it because im trying to put a video card into a comp with a built in video?
<jindiaz> i dunno it works fine with the builtin, obviosuly as im on it ryght now, but with the other card it just hangs there
<jindiaz> but there is picture and all that
<leafw> jindiaz: so maybe the proper drivers are not there. Check that the hardware is supported. Find the drivers if they exist.
<ryanakca> whats the apache config file? I can't seem to make apache recognise php... even though I have installed "libapache2-mod-php5"
<leafw> ryanakca: the httpd.conf ?
<ryanakca> yes, sorry... that was my fault, bad question, where?
<ryanakca>  in  /etc/...
<leafw> ryanakca: cd / && find -name "httpd.conf"
<murph2481> what is a way to view my hard drive information...like how much space i am using and stuff?
<jindiaz> it is supported, it works on my other pc with kubuntu 5.10 no problem
<leafw> depends on where do you have the server. the default is in /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<firephoto> murph2481: df-h  might show what you want to see
<leafw> jindiaz: then you're screw. hardware incompatibility, or who knows. You need profesional help.
<jindiaz> hahahahahaah
<jindiaz> CRAPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<jindiaz> i guess ill juist try to reinstall or something
<murph2481> perfect thanks firephoto
<Calilasseia> Back again ....
<Calilasseia> Now that was SERIOUSLY weird ....
<jindiaz> thanx though
<jindiaz> lates
<Calilasseia> I reset my Windows desktop to 1280x1024 and it worked ... I rebooted the live Cd and got the SAME x server crash ....
<Random_Transit> ?!
<Calilasseia> Keyboard locked up completely but mouse still working ....
<Calilasseia> And a TOTALLY scrambled display ....
<leafw> Calilasseia: obviously, whatever you did to the graphics card is undigestable for kubuntu
<Random_Transit> Calilasseia...I blame Microsoft...they hate Linux, right? right?? ^_~
<Calilasseia> But that's the weird part - in the past Kubuntu has booted with a 1280x1024 display and worked perfectly ....
<Calilasseia> In fact in the past  Kubuntu has shamed Windows with its reliability ... except for now ...
<simian> i can't play streams in amorok - is there something obvious that i'm missing?
<Calilasseia> Now I have a dead installation ....
<Random_Transit> now, i'm a n00b with graphics hardware, but can
<Random_Transit> 't
<leafw> Calilasseia: try a newer liveCD. Otherwise, look up how to reset your graphics card factory settings.
<Calilasseia> And for some reason even the live CD won't work where it did before ....
<Random_Transit> can't the nvram be flashed?
<_magus> ooh. just got waste to work perfectly on kubuntu. what a load of work it was, too.
<Calilasseia> Hmm ... here we go, ATI website ....
<ryanakca> is there an apache configuration front-end?
<leafw> ryanakca: MUAHAHAHA
<ryanakca> seeing that the set up on kubuntu is really...  um... odd
<leafw> ryanakca: die hard on the unintelligeble httpd.conf
<ryanakca> . /etc/apache2/mods-*   is really confusing me...
<leafw> ryanakca: you're using apache2 or apache ?
<ryanakca> apache2
<leafw> ok
<ryanakca> how do I enable the php5 module? I used to be able to just go in and add a few lines to the httpd.conf... now its full of php5.load and php5.conf and a whole bunch of strange things...
<leafw> never used apache2. Can't help you there.
<Random_Transit> ryanakca...not to sound rude, but try heading over to #ubuntu, see if someone can help you there
<leafw> ryanakca: #apache
<Random_Transit> oh yeah...that too
<Random_Transit> O_o
<ryanakca> Random_Transit: no, you aren't sounding rude... kk
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, I just used Automatix to install several things, and I just tried apt-get update afterwards and I get the following output with errors: http://rafb.net/paste/results/kTXsqE77.html
<Random_Transit> ^_~
<ryanakca> !automatix
<Calilasseia> Well ATI's home site proved to be about as much use as a fishnet condom ....
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<Random_Transit> gah! another automatix victim
<Random_Transit> i feel your pain, brother
<lasindi[lappy] > I see ...
<lasindi[lappy] > Well, could you offer any help?
<Random_Transit> yeah
<leafw> Calilasseia: usually they have a floppy or CD image you can boot from to check the card
<lasindi[lappy] > What sorts of damage does it do?
<Random_Transit> lasindi, it plays hell with anything involving apt
<Random_Transit> hold on, i'm checking your paste
<lasindi[lappy] > Random_Transit: it is possible to undo what it does, though, right?
<lasindi[lappy] > Ok
<ryanakca> lasindi[lappy] : it messes up your system...
<Kax> Hello everybody, I'm using Kubuntu for the first time, and I have a question about playting .mp3's, I've read the FAQ, but I did'nt really understand... so can anybody of you guys help me out?
<Random_Transit> lasindi, head over to your /etc/apt directory, and pastebin me the contents
<ryanakca> lasindi[lappy] : ever try easyBreezy?
<lasindi[lappy] > ryanakca: no
<ryanakca> its a... safer... program that is simmilar to automatix
<lasindi[lappy] > Random_Transit: http://rafb.net/paste/results/pdRThY61.html
<lasindi[lappy] > ryanakca: so you recommend it?
<Random_Transit> Kax, I can help you
<Random_Transit> but PM me
<ryanakca> umm... no... I don't recomment it seeing that I've never used it, but I've heard people say that it IS better than automatix
<Random_Transit> so i can talk you through without all the chatter in the room
<Calilasseia> Just got a LOT of returns from Google on Radeon 7000 woes in OSX on Macs .... says something about a PRAM battery .....
<Cyorxamp> Hi folks, debian has a 'minimal cd for network install' (under 50mb cd) - does ubuntu have something similar for download?
<Kax> sure.. give me a minute to register:P
<lasindi[lappy] > ryanakca: Hm, well, since my system is already screwed up, I might try it
<ryanakca> lol
<Random_Transit> ok...lasindi, to my knowledge, automatix...in all of it's blundering, DOES make a backup of your original sources.list
<m5m> nalioth: well amarok 1.4 turns out not to work for me after all :-P
<nalioth> m5m: oh?
<lasindi[lappy] > ryanakca: Does easyubuntu work on Kubuntu as well?
<Random_Transit> lasindi: all you should need to do is overwrite the current sources list with the original
<ryanakca> umm... I dont think so... I think easyubuntu installs GNOME apps, whereas easykubuntu installs KDE apps.
<m5m> nalioth: the collection building process sucks all my memory and the system just becomes 100% unresponsive after about 3 minutes... I've asked for a bit of help in #amarok but I think I'm in uncharted territory... at least no one's aware of this problem with others...
<clem_yeats> only run easykubuntu on a fresh install...
<nalioth> how big a collection you got, m5m ?
<lasindi[lappy] > Random_Transit: tried that, got different errors
<m5m> 33Gb nalioth
<m5m> err 38gb I think now
<nalioth> lasindi[lappy] : /msg ubotu restricted       is the best way to get that stuff
<nalioth> m5m: i suspect you'd need a bit of patience
<m5m> nalioth: and I moved it all to that repartitioned internal drive...
<nalioth> m5m: i suspect you should start the process and have  a nap
<m5m> hmm well I left it on all night and it didn't find it all... when I run top system free memory gets down to 4880K out of 512Mb... the cursor dies and keyboard becomes unresponsive...
<nalioth> m5m: take the next 3 days off
<nalioth> m5m: 33gb is a HUGE amount of data to parse
<m5m> Lol but nalioth should it be causing my system to become completely unresponsive?
<nalioth> m5m: cuz your system isnt up to the task
<clem_yeats> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<clem_yeats> what alternative applications ?
<m5m> nalioth: meaning if you were on the amarok team you might recommend minimum system requirements of +1gb Ram?
<nalioth> m5m: not too many folks have that much music
<m5m> nalioth: without fail it hangs at 18%
<nalioth> m5m: i suspect it's hitting the limits of your hardware
<m5m> that's 6.84 Gb
<lasindi[lappy] > ryanakca: easykubuntu looks like it's in French ... is that a problem?
<clem_yeats> I had 20Gb of music.. and it was fine with Amarok 1.3.7
<ryanakca> can you understand french?
<m5m> nalioth: but it worked under 1.3.7
<lasindi[lappy] > ryanakca: nope
<nalioth> m5m: when you start building the cutting edge things, sometimes the handle of the razor doesnt hold it up
<ryanakca> lasindi[lappy] : try looking for a translated version...
<lasindi[lappy] > Okay I will
<lasindi[lappy] > Thanks for all your help everyone!
<lasindi[lappy] > See you later.
<m5m> I appreciate your helping me to understand the situation nalioth; I hate to give up on something; I'm quite persistent
<souldaddy> alright, so i'm a TOTAL linux newb.  and i've been trying to figure out how to just basically install things.  i come from a heavy windows enviroment where you can just double click and zomg its installed
<souldaddy> is there like a place to read on how to install things?  like applications from internet, drivers, etc?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell souldaddy about adept
<nalioth> ubotu: tell souldaddy about apt-get
<nalioth> souldaddy: private msgs inbound
<souldaddy> ya i just saw, thanks man
<nalioth> souldaddy: wiki.ubuntu.com
<souldaddy> :)
<souldaddy> from the looks of this tho, great linux distro :)
<souldaddy> just installed about 5 minutes ago
<nalioth> yes, we like it
<souldaddy> lol, obviously
<nalioth> i'd recommand you follow this link and enable universe and multiverse repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell souldaddy about repos
<souldaddy> aha, over my head.  but i'll read up on it
<souldaddy> thanks a lot btw
<nalioth> if you read the page ubotu sent, it'll make sense
<souldaddy> ya
<souldaddy> i figured
<SmrtJust1n> does anyone know if the mozilla gecko-sdk is in the ubuntu repositories?
<ryanakca> SmrtJustin: "apt-cache search gecko sdk"?
<SmrtJustin> ryanakca: nothing
<souldaddy> also... will these ubuntu instructions work with kubuntu?  i assume yes, but i just want to make sure
<ryanakca> SmrtJustin: then google "ubuntu + gecko sdk"
<ryanakca> depends... but in most cases (90% of the time) yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> souldaddy: in general, yes, although you have to slightly  adjust
<souldaddy> adjust how?
<ryanakca> souldaddy: what instructions are you following?
<CheeseBurgerMan> souldaddy: app names change mostly
<souldaddy> well i'm not following any i was just skimming over the things nailioth sent me
<ryanakca> souldaddy: what are you trying to do
<souldaddy> and they're all from ubuntu websites
<souldaddy> err the wiki for ubuntu
<souldaddy> lol, how do you copy paste
<souldaddy> it'd be easier if i knew that :)
<SmrtJustin> hmm guess I'll have to compile it myself
<ryanakca> highlight, then go Ctrl-C. in the window you want to paste in, go Ctrl-V
<ryanakca> or you can right click, select copy... same thing as windows...
<ryanakca> nothing new :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> well
<nalioth> souldaddy: ubuntu is kubuntu is xubuntu is edubuntu
<souldaddy> ya
<CheeseBurgerMan> you can select the text in one window, then middle click in another window
<CheeseBurgerMan> which will paste the text you have selected
<souldaddy> 
<souldaddy> aha
<souldaddy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<souldaddy> ah
<souldaddy> there we go
<ryanakca> how do I enable the php5 module? I used to be able to just go in and add a few lines to the httpd.conf... now its full of php5.load and php5.conf and a whole bunch of strange things...
<ryanakca> and yes, I have insalled libapache2-mod-php5
<ryanakca> is there an apache configuration front-end?
<Random_Transit> ryanakca...AFAIK...no
<Random_Transit> but if you do find one...tell me, i'm dying for one
<Random_Transit> ^_^
<ryanakca> kk
<LeeJunFan> what linux partitioning tool will do resizing? perhaps I should be asking what does the installer use?
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: you can use gparted from a liveCD
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: the part of the installer you interact with is called partman    it calles parted
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: thanks.
<LeeJunFan> I've got to toss some etherboot code to the first few kilobytes of hd's of 25's workstations, I'm not sure if I just want to backup that segment with dd yet or actually resize the partition to free up space at the front and put it in free space.
<koolatron> Anyone mind telling me if there's a way to get rid of those stupid head icons to the left of each contact in Kopete?
<koolatron> or at the very least change them?
<regeya> heh
<regeya> here's another question:  any way to get discs to mount using volume name instead of device name?
<regeya> as in /media/Shane rather than /media/sdf1
<_magus> regeya: yes.
<regeya> _magus: indeed!
* regeya prepares a flamethrower and cocks an eyebrow at _magus
<regeya> :-(
<regeya> :-) even
<_magus> there indeed is a way.
<_magus> by creating a folder where you want to mount the device and then just simply mounting it to the said folder.
<regeya> _magus: sorry, should have been more specific.  I've been spoiled by automagic mounting under ubuntu and OS X.  I am indeed aware of that method, thanks.  was doing that nearly 10 years ago, to tell the truth.
<koolatron> regeya: you should be able to write a udev rule for this
<koolatron> regeya: that's how i initially tamed my ipod, before i got spoiled too
<koolatron> regeya: i will tell you though that the automounting support lately is flaky at best (a dist-upgrade broke it for me recently, and it caused me to reinstall)
<_magus> ach, you meant automagically.
<_magus> well. everything is just a matter of adjusting. the question is, how badly do you want it.
<koolatron> regeya: write a udev rule for it so that the device node always appears as /dev/device, and then the rest should be taken care of by fstab
<koolatron> and automount
<regeya> awesome, thanks.
<koolatron> no problem
<koolatron> regeya: if you need help with the udev side of things, /msg me
<koolatron> regeya: i'm not god at it, but i've done it a couple of time
<koolatron> s
<chiquiloncio> hello
<regeya> the funny thing is, ivman behaves the way I want it to...d'oh, why don't I just use ivman.
* regeya smacks self in forehead.
<CellarDoor> hello all
<CellarDoor> !kde 3.5.1
<ubotu> from memory, kde 3.5.1 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<winXperts> anyone knows what the name of the image when you put your mouse over the launch button is?
<patrix> hey evox
<patrix> how'd the flash plugin work out?
<evox> its doin fine
<evox> Now Im wanting to Install Xine
<evox> Any help on that?
<patrix> sudo apt-get install xine
<patrix> done :)
<robotgeek> evox: install kaffeine-xine
<evox> That instead?
<patrix> well it depends
<patrix> do you want the xine application
<patrix> or the xine engine in kaffeine?
<evox> I want the Xine Standalone Media Player
<patrix> then   sudo apt-get install xine
<evox> AHHHHHHHHHHHH Im mad at my moniter
<evox> Monitor*
<evox> It just decided to go Really really effing bright all the sudden and Wont go back to the way it was
<patrix> yow
<evox> ok its saying that there is no Such Installation Canidate for Xine
<patrix> weird
<patrix> try with a small x not a big X
<patrix> hmmm
<evox> it was with a small x
<patrix> I don't have it either
<evox> did you try it?
<patrix> try xine-ui
<patrix> that should do
<patrix> sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<evox> Its on Preconfiguring Packages now
<patrix> :)
<evox> Ok It installed
<patrix> :)
<evox> and Im doing an Update
<patrix> I'm preparing to upgrade to Dapper
<patrix> I hope I won't regret it
<evox> YAY its installed
<patrix> :)
<evox> its in my Multi Media Directory in the Kmenu
<evox> Thanks again Patrix
<patrix> no prob
<evox> God I wish WIndows has this kinda help
<patrix> hehehe
<evox> SWEET! This is Exactly the same Xine installed on my Xbox
<leafw> !god
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, leafw
<leafw> xDDD
<leafw> I'll tell you ubotu:
<leafw> "Toutes les religions du monde ont autoris des forfaits innombrables. Les juifs, enivrs des promesses de leur Dieu, se sont arrogs le droit d'exterminer des nations entires. Fonds sur les oracles de leurs dieux, les Romains, en vrais brigands, ont conquis et ravag le monde. Les Arabes, encourags par leur divin prophte, ont port le fer et la flamme chez les chrtiens et les idoltres. Les chrtiens, sous prtextes d'tendre le
<leafw> un et l'autre hmisphre."
<leafw>  (Jean Meslier / 1664-1729 / Le bon sens)
<Red_Herring> !xbox
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<evox> What aboutt   Xbox?
<leafw> which is to say: "All the religions of the world have authorized packages innumerable. The Jewish, intoxicated of the promises of their God, have assumed the right to exterminate whole nations. Based on the oracles of their gods, the Roman ones, in true brigands, have conquered and devastated the world. The Arabs, encouraged to by their divine prophet, have carried the iron and the flame by the Christians and the idolaters. The Christians, under pr
<leafw> oly religion, have a hundred times covered with blood one and the other hemisphere."
<leafw> linux runs on xbox
<leafw> or so they say.
<evox> It does
<evox> I have Xebian  Installed rightnow
<leafw> xDD
<Red_Herring> i will ONLY buy the ps3 if it OSS
<leafw> so, how does it perform
<Red_Herring> ONLY
<leafw> is it useful ?
<evox> It performs pretty damn well
<evox> You can run servers and what not off of it
<leafw> can you attach an actual keyboard to an xbox ?
<evox> Yep
<evox> and a Mouse
<Red_Herring> yea
<leafw> or just ssh ?
<leafw> ok
<evox> Both.....
<Red_Herring> how good is the xbox heating wise?
<leafw> I assume ssh, otherwise XD what a joke, no remote managing.
<evox> Its pretty good
<Red_Herring> any chance of overheating those things if it was a server?
<evox> Nope
<evox> I can leve my Xbox on for Seven Hours or so before it even starts to overhead
<evox> heat*
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> im talking 54 days
<patrix> ok here goes, I'm going to Dapper and hoping I won't regret
<patrix> wish me luck guys ;)
<leafw> evox: my PC stays on for years without overheating
<leafw> weeks rendering Blender movies
<evox> Oh welll.......If its In an open space area it shouldnt overhead
<Red_Herring> my server has been up for 54 days now... can an XBOX live that long?
<evox> heat*
<evox> yea......
<evox> Mines lived for two years
<Red_Herring> on consistantly
<evox> Not connnsistantly
<Red_Herring> i mean, i know many of them have had heating problems
<Red_Herring> so its not good for a server, oh well
<evox> ......Those are the New 360 fangled machenes
<evox> Im talking about the First Xbox
<Red_Herring> evox: no, some of the new Xbox's had the same problem
<Red_Herring> the morons kept the heatsink RIGHT BELOW the cd drive
<evox> ............Thats what I just said......
<evox> My xbox does just fine
<Red_Herring> not new xboxes, old ones
<Red_Herring> damn, ive been up too long
<evox> Mine does just fine
<Red_Herring> hrm
<evox> I just Turn the Fan up as High as it will go and let it run
<evox> keep it in a Wide Open Area and let it go
<Red_Herring> hrm...
<evox> Its pretty sweet if you add a HDD upgrade
<Red_Herring> how fast are those CPUs?
<Red_Herring> 500mhz?
<evox> ive got a 250 gig in my xbox
<evox> Its a Pentium 3 733mhz processer
<regeya> Random Capitalization is Not a Form of Emphasis, unless Your Name is Benjamin Franklin.
<evox> Get over it
<leafw> and how expensive is an xbox, compared to an equivalent PC ?
<Red_Herring> lol, thats EXACTLY the same as my server right now
<evox> An xbox.....right now is about 150bucks
<evox> the Mod is Free
<Red_Herring> leafw: im my case, both are 0
<evox> and the HDD depends to you
<Red_Herring> (trash)
<leafw> $150 !? For a server! Not even a mac mini is that cheap
<evox> lol
<Red_Herring> a server? I found mine in the trash!
<evox> LOL
<Red_Herring> it works GREAT too
<Red_Herring> rj.selfip.com
<evox> I found an old ass Black and white Mac Laptop in a Yard sale the other day
<leafw> Red_Herring: we are talking about small things you can put unconspicuously on a shelve
<evox> Cant get it to power on for the life of me
<leafw> xDDD
<Red_Herring> leafw: its a miniATX mobo
<leafw> xD
<leafw> ok
<Red_Herring> i dun got a good case for it
<leafw> I found my first server in the trash too
<Red_Herring> now i got a 2600+
<leafw> it had windows 95 in french inside (I was living in Spain then), quite odd
<Red_Herring> im wondering if i should use that
<regeya> evox, don't know if that one uses the 3.6v battery, but check that, and check the apple website to see how to reset the pmu on that sucker
<evox> Ok will do
<evox> Its Fecking thick though
<Red_Herring> right now my server is crammed into the corner of my room, giving off an annoying buzzing sound
<Red_Herring> rather a humming sound
<evox> lol
<regeya> up until jobs came back apple built great hardware.  some of this decade's stuff is ok tho
<evox> Ill give you some advice though.....
<Red_Herring> but i got this HUGE case for a motherboard that takes up literally 1/4 the space
<evox> Dont run any Linux Distro on the Xbox that has KDE as the interface
<Red_Herring> xD
<regeya> o_O
<Red_Herring> yea
<evox> KDE + 64 mbs = Uberlag
<regeya> oh heh
<evox> 64mbs or Ram sucks bawls for KDE
<Red_Herring> oh man...
<evox> Xebian does just fine
<Red_Herring> DSL blows every OS away at that
<evox> Damn Small Linux?
<Red_Herring> at full boot w/ fluxbox and all, it takes up 12mb
<Red_Herring> yea
<evox> On the xbox it takes 50 mbs
<evox> under a frugal Install
<Red_Herring> in RAM space
<evox> Oh
<Red_Herring> i got it on my bro's laptop
<evox> Sweet
<evox> I got VMWare
<evox> So I got lots of OSes
<Red_Herring> lets just say hes happy it doesnt take 20 minutes to start up
<evox> Lol
<Red_Herring> (unlike XP)
<evox> Ive got Lots of Distros On VMWare
<evox> VM is the shit
<Red_Herring> heh, night, the nerds are coming out of hiding.  either that or this has been busy all day
<evox> LOL
<evox> Ive been PLaying MoH all day
<Red_Herring> ive been winning awards all day! anyone here heard of DI?
<evox> If yall want More Info On Linux on the Xbox go here
<evox> www.xbox-linux.org
<Red_Herring> evox: i dont have one yet, but a friend offered to sell me his for 20 bucks
<evox> .20 bucks for an Xbox?
<Red_Herring> yea
<evox> Holy hell.............ask him whats wrong with it
<Red_Herring> he got a 360
<evox> Because No one in there right mind ever sells one that cheep
<Red_Herring> rich bitch if you ask me
<prower> Is the 360 worth it, I've been  considering either buying that or spending a load on upgrading my PC, haha
<evox> Dont get the 360
<Red_Herring> im waiting for the ps3
<Red_Herring> its supposed to run linux
<evox> The MoBos are failing the Fans arnt working and its Not Venting  properly
<evox> Dont get a 360
<Red_Herring> lol
<Red_Herring> too true
<prower> Crazy...that sucks
<prower> On the plus side Call of Duty 2 is pretty good, haha
<evox> And besides........Splinter Cell Looks better on the First Exbox
<evox> xbox*
<prower> I don't know why they didn't put co-op in Call of Duty 2 though...I mean the machine's more than capable, and it's an option most people want, but nope
<Red_Herring> i guess you gotta have High Def to see any noticable difference
<evox> yea I guess
<evox> But for us Cheap asses we cant see it
<Red_Herring> lol, we *are* in a free OS helproom
<evox> LOL
<prower> Hah, yeah...my TV is like 10 years old, I'm sure eventually the cable will have DRM built in and I'll have to throw out the old one
<Red_Herring> then again, its not because im cheap
<Red_Herring> i could still have vista if i wanted to for 0 dollars
<Red_Herring> but i like the way things work around here
<Red_Herring> the way people think
<evox> I got a 85   dollar 21 inch Stereo TV that was on Special at wall mart
<Red_Herring> i got a monitor w/ a tv tuner card
<evox> Like im gonna go get some HDTV............
<prower> Red_Herring: Yeah, our university has a program we can sign up for to get free Microsoft stuff...but between Ubuntu and FreeBSD I haven't really felt the need to sign up
<Red_Herring> nuff said
<Red_Herring> prower: amen!
<DaSkreech> So Anyone going to install Kubuntu on the PS3? :-)
<evox> You can also Run Darwin and Free BSD on the xbox
<Red_Herring> DaSkreech: if i can afford it
<Red_Herring> evox: why darwin?
<evox> Ive never tried it but its supposed
<DaSkreech> I assume you mean the PS3 and not Kubuntu :-D
<prower> evox: That'd be interesting, FreeBSD I'd like to try...it's an incredibly clean and stable operating system
<Red_Herring> DaSkreech: hrm, i sure hope so
<evox> go to www.xbox-linux.org
<evox> it has more info and Pics and Vids on it
<Red_Herring> im gonna get out of here if they start selling ubuntu
<evox> yea
<Red_Herring> about 3/4 of the community would
<prower> I'd also like to get my XBox soft-modded, but I have no idea how ;> And that's not really appropriate discussion for this channel anyway
<evox> I can help you with that
<evox> Ive built like six installers for it
<prower> Red_Herring: I'd imagine all but the most hardcore would drop Ubuntu if it ever became commercial
<prower> (Solely commercial that is)
<DaSkreech> Red_Herring: Well you could have 56k modem ...
<prower> evox: Oh, yeah...well if you wouldn't mind sending me a private message
<evox> I would Burn my Downloaded ISO of Kubuntu and keep that and use that and not buy Ubuntu
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yup, I would as well
<evox> I cant
<evox> It says Im not allowed or something
<evox> [05:37]  [505]  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Red_Herring> hrm, so ubuntu would cost money but not kubuntu?
<prower> evox: Oh, yes... /msg nickserv register whateverpasswordyou want
<evox> Im talking about Keeping my already downloaded and not fiddle with buying
<nalioth> Red_Herring: no *buntu cost anything
<Red_Herring> i know
<prower> Then /msg nickserv identify evox
<Red_Herring> nalioth: backlog
<prower> The whole Click and Run thing strikes me as being weird, as that seems to be a move toward more commercialism...but if it helps fund development of Ubuntu then I can't complain
<evox> Check PM  Prower
<DaSkreech> prower: What click and run?
<DaSkreech> You mean Klik:?
<Red_Herring> DaSkreech: click, install, run
* DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> I must have missed that newsletter
<prower> DaSkreech: Click N Run from Lindows or whatever it's called now...Linspire maybe
<Red_Herring> DaSkreech: its so normal now, but before it was alot of work to install programs
<DaSkreech> Right
<Red_Herring> ./configure make make install
<prower> Basically it's paying for pre-built packages, if I remember right :> Kind of strange
<DaSkreech> Whats that got to do with *buntu?
<Red_Herring> they got click and run now, but it originated as something that only paying distros offered
<DaSkreech> prower: Yeah including commercial or proprietary software
<prower> DaSkreech: Yes, and that part of it makes sense...which is probably why it's being mulled over, to give the distribution better commercial "legs" :>
<evox> got that prower?
<prower> evox: Yep, sorry for the delay
<DaSkreech> Dapper Kubuntu is enterprise grade as well?
* prower is very impressed with gcj :> Everything seems to be in order
<kingpomba> anyone use open office here
<leafw> seldom i do
<prower> DaSkreech: I guess that all depends on what standard you're basing it on...if it's on some sort of NSA security requirement standards, maybe not :> But I work in a place that's running it and Xen to virtualize a lot of their old, decrepit servers in software
<kingpomba> know anything about the bibliography database?
<prower> kingpomba: Yeah, I use it all the time...still don't know about half the options though
<leafw> I use bibtex for that
<DaSkreech> Well Ubuntu Dapper is delayed to ensure enterprise grade isn't it?
<Red_Herring> and to make it look neat
<Red_Herring> as well as to polish certain other features of it
<prower> DaSkreech: I just assumed they decided they wanted to polish it off more before they put it out there, which makes sense...I'd rather it not be rushed :>
<DaSkreech> Right
<leafw> to make it behave neat
<leafw> I'd say.
<DaSkreech> So is Kubuntu being pushed back 6 weeks as well?
<prower> That's what I liked about FreeBSD, the quality control is excellent
<leafw> or more
<Red_Herring> DaSkreech: i assume so
<leafw> prower: FreeBSD will never be replaced in my servers
<DaSkreech> Right so then it should be pushing for enterprise grade as well
<leafw> [k] ubuntu is nice for the laptop support, that's all.
<Red_Herring> it sure is
<leafw> the rest is kde candy that you can get elsewhere.
<prower> leafw: I don't blame you :> I was actually using it as a desktop OS...with 6.0's pre-emptive kernel options I could burn a CD, play Doom 3 and download five torrents at once without lag in the game ;>
<prower> Very good at load balancing
<leafw> prower: I know, I render Blender at 99% chip power while doing anything else, and it never feels slugish
<kingpomba> but what do you use as your desktop :P ?
<leafw> kingpomba: I have no desktop. My laptop controls all my headless servers, ssh -X me@myserver ....
<leafw> I am limited now in that the Xorg for ppc can't open opengl apps remotely (whatever), and so I switch to yellowdoglinux for that (another partition)
<leafw> I hope it be fixed in dapper (can't even test, the live CD for ppc doesn't fit on a CD! )
<leafw> the iso I mean.
<Red_Herring> LOL
<Red_Herring> you want a dvd?
<Red_Herring> i got like 150 right here
<leafw> my dvd burner is 1x. Would take forever.
<prower> leafw: I'd install it on my desktop again, but I just switched to KUbuntu today ;> It's nice and fast enough for what I need now, plus I don't have to do anything with ports
<prower> (I don't know what they'll do if they ever have to re-write CVSUP ;>)
<leafw> prower: I must admit I run a headless kubuntu as well in one of the servers
<leafw> prower: there is portupgrade
<leafw> makes your life easier.
<prower> leafw: Oh yes, that's what I tended to use :> Just a short script with the cvsup lines, make fetchindex and all of that
<prower> The documentation certainly helped
<leafw> the manual is awesome. Kubuntu LACKS a manual like that.
<leafw> concise and to the point without being too long.
<prower> leafw: Yes, and it would be -quite- nice if there was one...they do have the wiki to supplant it in some ways, however, which helps...usually it gives instructions on exactly how to do a given thing
<leafw> prower: the wiki sucks for most things. The FreeBSD manual covers everything; the ubuntu wiki has huge gaps
<leafw> try to set an external monitor in kubuntu
<leafw> xD
<leafw> what a joke
<leafw> it toke me an hour once I found the proper way, in some lost site, posted by an IBM technician.
<prower> leafw: Well yeah, that's true...I guess that's the nature of the beast though, FreeBSD is a cohesive operating system developed by one group whereas most Linux distributions are custom-built bits and pieces centered around the kernel
<leafw> sounds like that's right the picture
<prower> Maybe that's a project that someone needs to propose :> There's so many people out there who would like to work on things but have little to no programming experience...they could easily be writing the documentation that we all need
<leafw> indeed
<leafw> file a proposal
<leafw> xD
<leafw> at least that is easy to do
<prower> leafw: Perhaps I might, though I'm pretty lazy ;> I do report bugs every now and then, but only if it persists for more than a few apt-get updates
<leafw> I report bugs when they annoy me
<leafw> adept crashing doesn't anoy me, neither does kmail crashing after the last kernel updates ...
<leafw> binaries! I'mso use to compile everything from source, this binary thingie almost looks unnatural
<prower> leafw: Yeah, it certainly is unusual ;> And it has it's own problems, building everything from source does too...in Ubuntu I kind of mix it up, checkinstall makes it easy to make a cheap package of something that might not be available
<leafw> I am used to tweak the makefiles for my benefit (usually, an -O3 )
<winXperts> anyone knows what the name of the image when you put your mouse over the launch button is?
<leafw> I have little control in kubuntu on how are the binaries prepared.
<prower> leafw: That's true...on the other hand they're usually pretty well put together and include a lot of the config options :> Plus I find Ubuntu's default server configurations for packages aren't too bad
<leafw> prower: I know, everything "just works" and it works reasonably on the safe side
<SlicerDicer-> is anybody aware of how to make kubuntu not put my computer to sleep
<SlicerDicer-> its frustrating as hell
<SlicerDicer-> I cant figure out how to stop it
<leafw> SlicerDicer-: power management
<leafw> in the System Settings
<prower> SlicerDicer-: I guess you could set it up to boot without turning on ACPI
<leafw> end of second row
<DaSkreech> is firefox supposed to be more KDE friendly?
<Red_Herring> no
<Red_Herring> gnome
<Red_Herring> firefox = gtk = gnome
<Red_Herring> konqueror = qt = kde
<leafw> nowadays ... qt and gtk are quite independent of gnome and kde, but only "quite"
<SlicerDicer-> prower: ok
<DaSkreech> Yes I recall that they were trying to make it more KDE friendly
<prower> Konqueror in 3.5 is quite a capable browser :> I use it exclusively now
<DaSkreech> Like Openoffice having a KDE pack of icons
<Red_Herring> its very nice
<Red_Herring> konquer 3.5 is the first stable browser to pass ACID2
<Red_Herring> i tried it myself, its true
<Red_Herring> its so funny how badly IE fucks it up
* DaSkreech never got the hoopla about ACID2
<kosh> safari and konqueror both pass
<DaSkreech> And opera
<kosh> opera 9 beta passes now also
<kosh> however it is not a final release yet
<Red_Herring> kosh: but safari and opera's versions havent been released yet
<prower> DaSkreech: ACID2 isn't really necessarily that important, I guess :> It's kind of a means of standardizing how bad HTML should look
<kosh> safari is still not released?
<Red_Herring> the version that passes ACID 2
<Red_Herring> i dont think
<Red_Herring> i dunno
<leafw> prower: konqueror is the only reason I use KDE ! drag and drop from ssh to ftp to ftp tp ssh to ... it just works
<kosh> umm acid2 tests a lot of what should be done also
<kosh> like transparency support for pngs
<kosh> hover on non a elements
<kosh> fixed positioning
<DaSkreech> konqueror is awesome
<kosh> correct handling of fixed and floats
<Red_Herring> leafw: i love how KDE has FULL ssh and ftp support EVERYWHERE
<DaSkreech> Killer app in most cases
* DaSkreech misses extensions though
<kosh> acid2 may test bad behavior also but it tests a heck of a lot of good behavior
<leafw> yeah, the kde guys did a great work with the underlying i/o structure of the whole thing
<prower> kosh: Ahh, I see...I wasn't aware of that, thanks
<Red_Herring> man, KHTML rocks
<kosh> opera is pissing me off though
<prower> leafw: Oh, definitely :> It's nice to be able to cut and paste between entirely different types of servers with the same interface
<Red_Herring> (safari = KHTML as well as Konqueror)
<leafw> indeed
<leafw> its helpful, convenient, time-saver, what not.
<Red_Herring> kosh: i like the new one, devel release 9
<Red_Herring> but for god sakes, DONT STEAL FF PEOPLE
<Red_Herring> STEAL THE IE USERS!
<kosh> http://www.gtalbot.org/BrowserBugsSection/Opera9Bugs/  look in there for getElementById
<prower> Red_Herring: Most of them are willing to give it away if it means it'll get rid of the spyware ;> I can't see how people use Windows day to day without a scanner for every sort of vulnerability out there
<kosh> it is why I can't support opera on my web editing interfaces
<kosh> that bug has been reported for a long time and they have left it broken to be compatible with IE
<Red_Herring> hm, i like konqueror, and i applaud apple for helping teh OSS community
<Red_Herring> or at least the safari team anyway
<kosh> konqueror is probably the most standards compliant rendering engine out there
<kosh> it is far more strict then firefox and opera are
<Red_Herring> if you ask me, its the fastest too
<kosh> and if something does not work in it the odds are the code is broken
<Red_Herring> its not the most stable
<kosh> that is VERY good for development
<Red_Herring> but its definently fast and accurate
<kosh> hmm I have not had konqueror crash on me in years
<leafw> hum, I'd say konqueror is stable, but not the fastest.
<Red_Herring> really?
<Red_Herring> well
<Red_Herring> its stable
<prower> Red_Herring: That's true, I've certainly had Konqueror crash on occasion with some pages...but never enough for it to be a serious problem :>
<Red_Herring> but when you get a JS error
<Red_Herring> it DIES
<kosh> and I run about 4-8 instances with 10 tabs or so each
<Red_Herring> EXPLODES!
<kosh> ah, mostly I just turned javascript off :)
<kosh> I find it makes the web more enjoyable
<JavaGeek> hello
<kosh> for the same reason I don't run flash either
<Red_Herring> well there you have it
<prower> kosh: It probably won't for much longer, considering the amount of emphasis and buzz around AJAX ;>
<Red_Herring> windows is so much stabler if you dont use it
<CheeseBurgerMan> And more secure
<JavaGeek> can someone tell me what breezy-backports mean?
<kosh> prower: I avoid the ajax crap
<Red_Herring> JavaGeek: a backport is an app that was written with newer libraries, but has been ported to use existing ones that are not up to date
<prower> JavaGeek: These are programs that are ported back from the next, unreleased version of Ubuntu basically...not all of them, but a few
<kosh> prower: and I don't use it in writing professional web apps either and my customers are fine with that
<Red_Herring> !backport
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<kosh> prower: the editing interfaces we have delivered for them just work
<leafw> prower: AJAX won't live to long, in my opinion.
<Red_Herring> leafw: i disaggree
<prower> kosh: Really? I get a lot of demand for it, basically due to the (slight) reduction in server load if it's applied properly
<leafw> kosh: when I want a neat web display I run lynx
<Red_Herring> ajax provides very useful and powerful tools
<prower> (Which is the only reason I'm trying to learn Rails now, I think I like Python better :>)
<kosh> my customers are mostly larger businesses
<DaSkreech> How does AJAX compare to XForms?
<kosh> nothing to do with each other
<Red_Herring> just look at the ajax apps out there
<kosh> ajax is a way of doing asynchronous calls and updates from the server
<leafw> AJAX is nothing new by the way, it's just a new buzzword for javascript apps
<DaSkreech> Right
<Red_Herring> its insane, they got WORD PROCESSING thats basically abiword written in AJAX
<JavaGeek> ah, so basically if I found a newer version of the program i'm looking for on breezy-backport, it means it's safe?
<leafw> what won't last is the hype
<prower> leafw: Oh, yes...it's an invented term for something that's been around but never really used intensively
<DaSkreech> And XForms is a way of doing client side actions and validations of server scripts
<kosh> just because you can do it does not make it a good idea
<prower> Now it is, of course, but I'm sure that bubble will burst eventually :>
<JavaGeek> Red_Herring, prower: thx
<DaSkreech> Doesn't mean it will go away though
<DaSkreech> It will just stop being interesting
<Red_Herring> i dunno, we will see
<kosh> it will mostly go away though
<kosh> part of buzzword stuff is that it gets abused
<prower> DaSkreech: Oh no, and it shouldn't...there's lots of things that it -is- good for, but now we're at the point where people are slapping together rails and turbogears pages with AJAX just because...well, just because :>
<kosh> if you require javascript on the front end of your website you lose between 10-20% of the visitors and if you have it for ecommerce you end up breaking it for closer to 30% of people
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know :) And dumb apps will die of course
<kosh> our customers would probably sue us if we cost them 10% of their customers
<DaSkreech> kosh: No like it can't degrade
<DaSkreech> not even
<kosh> ajax works fine for a backend but it is a stupid idea for a frontend
<kosh> DaSkreech: the more complex demands you make of a client the more likely it is to fail
<DaSkreech> As I said not like it can't degrade gracefully
<kosh> it can't
<kosh> the clients are often BROKEN
<prower> I like rails and turbogears moreso because of the SQL abstraction :> It makes it a lot easier for future developers to make sweeping changes to the database/interface/models and migrate the old data seamlessly
<kosh> you might be able to make it so it would work theoretically and degrade
<prower> Rails just has an odd syntax...it's clear but for some reason I can never remember the rules :>
<DaSkreech> GMail works even if you turn off JS
<Red_Herring> really?
<leafw> gmail works on lynx-ssl
<Red_Herring> the html verson does
<kosh> however it does not often degrade in practice because of the spyware, internet security etc that people have
<leafw> which is nice.
<kosh> the problem is that while it may work without javascript, if you hand something javascript and it thinks it supports it but something on the system has broken it then your app will break
<kosh> I know it sounds great in theory about having it degrade
<prower> Actually, thinking about it rails and AJAX would be a good way of writing desktop applications :> Perfectly cross-platform, just run webrick on your local machine and connect through whatever browser you chose
<prower> (choose)
<hail_the_dud> I had a version of Ubuntu mail to me here in Iraq...  I hate gnome and am trying to install KDE...
<kosh> we have had sites that worked perfectly with and without javascript but found that it still broke for some people
<leafw> prower: that is a good idea. Because the client can be made to work!
<DaSkreech> Well I just started playing with JS
<DaSkreech> can't a client announce which version of JS it supports?
<kosh> hail_the_dud: sudo apt-get install kde
<kosh> hail_the_dud: that pretty much does it
<hail_the_dud> I did it is 3.4
<hail_the_dud> I want 3.5
<Red_Herring> !kde3.5
<ubotu> (you might want !kde3.5.1) To upgrade to KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<prower> leafw: That's true...plus you have the added bonus of making a program automatically collaborative, practically...I'm thinking of rewriting the inventory system at work in it
<hail_the_dud> coold
<kosh> DaSkreech: you don't get it, in the world we live in about 90% of the windows boxes are infected with spyware
<hail_the_dud> I was looking for some repositories
<leafw> prower: you can even tell apache to broadcast only locally xD and so could postgresql or mysql
<hail_the_dud> The kubuntu site doesnt habe much on it
<leafw> prower: wouldn't be much different than the current ODBC connections.
<hail_the_dud> !kde3.5.1
<ubotu> To upgrade to KDE3.5.1, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<kosh> what I would do for a really portable app that you wanted to work that way is write it in pyQT and have it so everything is loaded and saved to a server
<DaSkreech> kosh: Thats alarmist but yes it's a bad situation
<kosh> so you build your own custom client and still work with it to an app server
<prower> leafw: That's true, or firewall it off...I guess there's a number of possibilities :> I'd love to get some people together and work on a rails-based jabber chat client
<kosh> DaSkreech: that is what I am finding out there
<leafw> kosh: I'm doing that for a java imagining app, with postgresql
<DaSkreech> 90% of all computers you come upon are spyware?
<kosh> leafw: I just find that a complex interface in html,javascript etc just fails too much
<kosh> DaSkreech: of the machines that report problems about 90% are infected with at least one thing
<leafw> DaSkreech: Joe Sixpack concept of  a firewall has to do with bombs on TV about iraq
<Red_Herring> i make sure that every computer within 10 ft of me is spyware free
<DaSkreech> Well if you are looking at machines in trouble then yeah :-P
<kosh> DaSkreech: we had a situation recently where a customer browser would only render the bottom half of a page
<leafw> kosh: the idea is that one can control the setup of the cient, so the html/js would be guaranteed to work as expected.
<leafw> *client
<prower> Although I wouldn't mind writing something in Java again either :> Especially when it's _so_ easy to switch between different JDK's in Ubuntu for testing purposes
<kosh> leafw: the problem is that it does not work as expected
<SmrtJustin> Does anyone know of the/a repository that has azureus in it?
<kosh> I have run into the nastiest bugs as a result of some damage to the client
<Red_Herring> !azureus
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<prower> SmrtJustin: I just downloaded the jar file from the website
<hail_the_dud> Cool this is gonna take a real long time
<kosh> I have honestly run into fewer problems and simpler problems dealing with actual software on the client rather then browsers
<SmrtJustin> Red_Herring: thx
<SmrtJustin> prower: I just do that
<prower> SmrtJustin: Ahh, cool...well the above instructions will instruct you on how to install it properly, so that should help
<leafw> kosh: well, html/css/js is really some sort of sorcery, for all the standards and all regardless ...
<leafw> prower: java is easy, and the new GCC 4.1 has a pretty good native compiler, give it a shot.
<DaSkreech> kosh: I agree there
<kosh> leafw: if windows did not have so much crap that ended up on machines this would all be vastly simpler
<leafw> although I'm hooked to python/jython now
<kosh> the problem is that most spyware seems to be designed to attack ie and it is not written very well
<leafw> kosh: what do you mean ?
<prower> leafw: Oh? I thought Jython hadn't been updated in ages
<leafw> ah XD
<DaSkreech> So you should start handing out Linux CFDS :)
<DaSkreech> CDs
<leafw> prower: it is being worked on at the moment
<kosh> so you are trying to use the most complex features on the systems while other software is trying to modify it to its own advantage
<leafw> kosh: sounds like a lost war
<kosh> we recently had an issue where a clietn said they could go to one of our pages and kept getting an error
<kosh> we actually watched real time and on the page in question the server never ever received their connection
<leafw> kosh: but for the idea discussed above I was thinking of a ported browser such as ... konqueror!
<kosh> they had software on their system which was presenting adds as an error page for a competitors products
<prower>  leafw: I see...well that could work out nicely then, especially once the classpath and the features for gcj get filled in :> It's crazy how much they've done already...Eclipse runs exactly the same in either VM, along with a few other things I've tried
<kosh> with no communcaiton to our server ever
<leafw> kosh: how smart, and how annoying.
<leafw> it is hard to believe there is so much windoze inertia still
<leafw> I keep forgetting; all the geeks I know are on macosx/linux/bsd
<leafw> noone is cracking windows apps like in the 90's
<kosh> god I have so few problems with with unix boxes compared to the windows side
<Red_Herring> amen
<leafw> prower: even java imagining apps do quite ok compiled natively with gcc 4.1, it's a miracle
<kosh> leafw: the problem is worse then in the 90s, more systems are compromised however they are trying harder to leave the system running
<kosh> leafw: a dead computer is not useful to gather information, sell as a botnet etc
<leafw> kosh: yeah, the virtual machine attack
<prower> leafw: Oh, really? That's interesting...if it's possible I'd be more than happy to ditch Sun's JVM and go with gcc, but I'm not sure if all the game development libraries will work under it
<kosh> I really like working with python
<leafw> I have experience with ImageJ in particular; one needs only remove imports to sun jpeg classes and it compiles.
<sledge> I'm following the Java-on-AMD64 Howto and it craps out at trying to install java-package (apt-get install fakeroot java-package).
<frank__> leafw: prower: is the sudden gcj development due in part because openoffice integrates java stuff and people wanted it to stay completely free?
<kosh> it is not sudden
<leafw> frank__: I am sure it helped
<kosh> I know some of the people working on it
<kosh> and it was very close to being able to run the java that openoffice needed when openoffice used it
<leafw> kosh: natively, you mean.
<prower> frank__: I wouldn't be able to say for sure :> But it's very likely motivation for at least some of the developers, perhaps even for the OpenOffice people themselves
<leafw> by the way, jython is about the best thing that could evenr happen to java, makes it so trivial ... one  can use the java gui classes like wxpython
<leafw> (sort of)
<frank__> prower: I know that at some point Stallman said he wanted a java free OOo because a dependancy on sun java was unacceptable. Then he said that if gnu java can do it instead, it would be fine
<kosh> I prefer python since I find the syntax is just so much easier to get right
<leafw> frank__: so it's easier to write a gnu java than to transform the java code in OOo to c/c++ ? xDD
<leafw> fearful codebase
<frank__> leafw: I don't know about that... but alot of OOo developpers are from Sun and they like java alot;)
<kosh> I have consistently ended up with vastly fewer bugs in my python code over the last 7 years or so then in anything else
<prower> frank__: Aha...that wouldn't surprise me, especially after his whole "Java Trap" writings :> I personally think gcj's a good idea because there's a definite need for a solid, cross-platform and open-source language of Java's type
<leafw> kosh: same here. And errors are spotted immediately.
<prower> kosh: I've been trying to learn both python and ruby at once, to see which fits my needs better ;> Unfortunately I just wind up mixing up the syntax between them
<kosh> if item in something:   for item in something: dosomethingwith(item)    there are no off by 1 errors etc
<leafw> frank__: true, I keep forgetting OOo is nothing else but StarOffice
<leafw> kosh: and negative indexes! Why java doesn't have those !
<kosh> I still don't get why java could not have used vastly simpler syntax for stuff
<leafw> kosh: jython xD
<leafw> it works
<kosh> if substring in string   if key in dict    if item in list   if item in tuple   etc
<kosh> god it makes it so dang simple
<prower> kosh: Legacy, I suppose :> It was built from the ground up one way and became very difficult to change later
<kosh> if you want to know if item a is in item b you just do if itema in itemb:
<kosh> how can you screw that up?
<kosh> why is it that each one of those is different in java
<kosh> prower: it was built to be like c++
<kosh> prower: and so they copied the c++ way of iteration
<leafw> one can make java GUIs like :
<kosh> prower: all the modern languages do a better job
<leafw> f = JFrame("Test", size=Dimension(400,400), \
<leafw> ...     windowClosing=lambda msg: IJ.showMessage("Closing the window!"), \
<leafw> ...     visible=1, background=Color.yellow)
<prower> kosh: Yes, and that was probably a good idea at the time ;> Whereas with ruby, for example, iterations can be done in a line
<kosh> prower: python, perl, lisp, haskell etc all have vastly better iteration
<prower> (And python as well of course, but I'm more familiar with the former)
<kosh> prower: you can do that with one line of python also I was just showing the most simple obvious way
<kosh> prower: there is a lot to be said for code that is correct by inspection, that it is just so simple it can't contain bugs since there is nowhere for them to hide
<leafw> kosh: but now with generics they haven't copied python's simplicity: the java language has gone into weird ways of its own.
<DaSkreech> Openoffice needs to stop being paid for
<kosh> DaSkreech: huh?
<prower> kosh: Ahh yes, I see what you mean :> The syntax of python does seem slightly easier to understand than ruby, at least to me...but rails has quite a lot of things built into it, and that's the product that people are demanding I write things in ;>
<frank__> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<prower> Turbogears also looks nice, but it's in alpha and lacking in features in some respects
<kosh> prower: ah I do all my stuff in zope
<kosh> prower: the security framework is just superior to everything else I have ever seen
<DaSkreech> If Sun would stop paying for most of the development and they realized they NEED a community they would be doing a lot better
<DaSkreech> kosh: Yeah we use zope for everythign as well
<prower> kosh: Oh, really? That's one I've never used, how's the templating like in it?
<leafw> DaSkreech: companies are the main funding agencies for FOSS, ...
<DaSkreech> Yes I know
<kosh> zope security structure is fine grained enough you can do per class,functoin,attribute security controls on things both running and in the database
<leafw> including linux, freebsd, apache ...
<CheeseBurgerMan> DaSkreech: I know what you mean - When I went to OpenOffice.org, it didn't have a very good community-feel to it (if you know what I mean...)
<DaSkreech> But if AOL hadn't cut the cords on Mozilla they would not have gotten the code base sorted out to where it is today
<kosh> hmm I am not sure about how to describe the templating, I have not used almost any other systems, the security was not optional and nothing else had it
<prower> kosh: Interesting...perhaps I'll have to take a look at it, the name has never come up...is there any built-in support for AJAX/JSON
<leafw> DaSkreech: a monster like OOo would have most likely died and become split into parts.
<kosh> prower: not by default but I think there are addon products for it
<DaSkreech> leafw: Well maybe is should :)
<leafw> DaSkreech: well, take the code and get started xD
<prower> kosh: That's good to know, at least :> I don't really care either way, but the people all caught up in the "web 2.0" nonsense are asking for it non-stop
<DaSkreech> See thats the problem!
<leafw> DaSkreech: can be worse than cutting Xorg into pieces
<prower> (Even for things that don't make sense)
<DaSkreech> There are people who agree that XOrg should be seperate
<leafw> prower: what kindof requests are you getting ?
<DaSkreech> OO.o has it as one application and don't really care what anyone says thats how it's going to be
<DaSkreech> All tied together with Java cause they have daddy taking care of all the bills and PR
<prower> leafw: Basically they're all looking for something with a templating system that isn't too confusing for the designers, relatively simple ajax support (part of their design apparently), and the ability to easily change between database servers if need by
<prower> Rails seems to have all of that so far and has hence been getting the most attention from them, but I'm open to any good option :>
<leafw> doesn't sound that different from "web 1.0"
<leafw> a web 1.0 html/css/php/mysql approach I mean.
<kosh> prower: I do know that we have gone up against ruby on rails companies and been able to get done in 2 weeks what they said they could not get done in 3 months and so they lost the contracts
<prower> leafw: That's true...the more technically minded folk suggest that it'll lower bandwidth by not having to reload pages just for a refresh for some information, but even that's pretty week
<kosh> prower: I really like reuse and have built all of our code for the last 5 years to be reused and every single site uses the same version of all of our code
<prower> kosh: Wow, that is very impressive...and that's the kind of thing they're looking for, especially since no one there (but me) knows any SQL
<kosh> we use the built in zope object database
<leafw> prower: with a good planning, yes, thw web 1.0 approach can be as low bandwidth as you want
<kosh> however that does not make zope easy
<kosh> you have to be very good at what you do or it will take you longer and you will make horrible solutions
<DaSkreech> Nope It's powerful
<DaSkreech> not easy
<prower> leafw: That's true as well I suppose :> Web 2.0 isn't even a term I understand, really..it's almost identical to the one I've been using for years ;>
<kosh> it pretty much has a vertical learning curve
<leafw> prower: I'm afraid it's all marketing
<prower> kosh: Hmm...that sounds ever so slightly discouraging ;>
<kosh> I did not want to give you a false idea
<DaSkreech> prower: It refers to handing over power to groups of people visiting the site
<prower> leafw: That's true...I'm not looking forward to the day when commercial applications are "rented" over networks and websites, though that happens today to a certain extent
<prower> DaSkreech: Hmm...I think I see what you mean
<leafw> prower: "hummm saturated web design market ... let's make a new language + new approach that is cooked up from old stuff, and let's tell everyone that it's great and that they need it !"
<kosh> if people use stuff that way they will deserve what they get
<kosh> just like those that use gmail and their email is being subpoened by the government
<leafw> xD just for not paying a few bucks a year to get their own server.
<kosh> if you put your data on someone elses server then they control it no matter what
<DaSkreech> Well if you put any data on a server without a bots.txt Google owns :)
<prower> kosh: Yes, that's true...which makes me somewhat concerned about GMail ;> I've e-mailed my doctor a few times, then started getting spam and directed ads for medications I definitely don't want
<DaSkreech> I forget there are ads in there
<kosh> their definition of evil does not always fit mine
<Red_Herring> DaSkreech: its robots.txt
<leafw> good night folks. Time to find some rest.
<DaSkreech> Red_Herring: It is? Oh No!! My Precious Data!!!
<prower> So for anyone who uses Zope, how easily does it handle SQL? I know with rails et. al. it's generated automatically
* DaSkreech weeps as pics leak out to Google :)
<kosh> I don't even use zope with sql
<RedHerring|Sleep> DaSkreech: :-P
<kosh> you can though
<kosh> however if you do that you lose some of the security
<DaSkreech> RedHerring|Sleep: I knew but thanks though
* DaSkreech uses it with postgresql
<prower> kosh: Oh, that's right, it has its own database :> Perhaps a better question would be what the syntax is like for dealing with that information
<kosh> since a relational database can not keep the security at the level of an object database
<kosh> prower: it is transparent to use the built in database
<kosh> self.something = somevar etc type of deal
<prower> kosh: Oh, I see...well that's a relatively simple way of doing it as well :> Looking at the page I also notice that editing and user managing/authentication are built in, which is a big plus
<DaSkreech> kosh: Which Company?
<kosh> DaSkreech: which am I?
* DaSkreech nods
<kosh> http://www.webmediaengineering.com
<VomiTron> hi there, in the process of downloading kubuntu atm, was wondering what kernel breezy comes with?
<prower> Zope running under a chroot or something similar might be what they're looking for, assuming the templating language isn't too arcane and weird :>
<prower> VomiTron: 2.6.12 I believe?
<DaSkreech> Oh Cool XForms is a W3C recommendation
<kosh> just run zope under its own userid
<kosh> its won't allow reading or writing to the filesystem
<DaSkreech> prower: It's pretty easy to learn
<kosh> so run zope as its own user under an internal only port
<VomiTron> been using slackware for a long while now, looking forward to a change :)
<kosh> and then have apache proxy to that port
<prower> kosh: Ahh, okay...I guess that could be a problem though, couldn't it? Like uploading big files to it might have considerable overhead
<kosh> very nice setup that way
<kosh> it handles large files pretty darn well
<kosh> our customers upload uo to 200M files without an issue
<prower> VomiTron: That's what I started out on :> It was certainly nice, the refusal to move on and go 2.6 with the kernel kind of put me off
<prower> kosh: Ahh, I see...this is good information to know, the marine lab that I'm working at could potentially be dealing with terabytes of imaging data
<VomiTron> yep, that's why i'm switching... along with the refusal to goto x86_64
<VomiTron> i know i'm going to miss its package management though
<DaSkreech> http://www.w3.org/MarkUp/Forms/2006/xforms-qr.html
<prower> VomiTron: Well, I think that's just lack of resources...it is made by one guy after all, and one guy who hasn't been in the best of health for a while :>
<VomiTron> yea, i think when he got sick and the project slowed to a grinding halt was kind of the beginning of the end :(
<prower> Hmm...there's zope 2.9 and zope 3...I guess I'll install the newer one
<DaSkreech> Zope3 is still an experiment I think
<prower> VomiTron: Perhaps, I think it'll survive though :> There's still a surprising amount of people who are still interested in it...and there are spinoffs like Vector
<kosh> hmm with terabytes of data you might be better off with use a relationaldb
<kosh> it shoul dwork with that much data but I have not tested that
<DaSkreech> Though I'm just wondering how a transactional system will handle terrabytes of data ...
<VomiTron> yea i never had any luck with those spinoffs... slamd64 was ok, i thought vector was kinda crappy....
<prower> DaSkreech: Sorry, I  should have been more specific :> These are files, raw dumps that are then interpreted by some old rickety program into SQL records
<VomiTron> i do hope slack gets back on its feet again, i'd come running back to it for sure... in the mean time though i hope kubuntu works out for me as i'm unwilling to work with an rpm based distro
<kosh> also I would definitely use a 64bit system so you can use more memory
<prower> VomiTron: Well, nevertheless maybe you might want to try CentOS :> It is RPM based but it's  very stable...I'm running Kubuntu and FreeBSD on two separate machines, Kubuntu makes for a nice OS all around
<prower> FreeBSD made a good desktop but a phenomenal server
<kosh> prower: unless you need the fine grained security of zope I would not use it for that application
<VomiTron> i had so many problems with freebsd on my desktop
<prower> kosh: Oh, really? Well, part of what they do want to write is a new authentication system...would Zope be useful for that, or would it be just as easy to keep track of user records in an SQL database as per usual?
<VomiTron> does kubuntu load kdm by default?
<prower> VomiTron: I did as well, right up until 6.0 came out :> Then everything worked
<prower> (And yes, KDM is loaded by default)
<kosh> prower: the auth system zope is great at
<kosh> prower: I just don't know how it would work with all the other requrements you have
<VomiTron> <----is annoyed by kdm
<prower> kosh: Yes, that's the big problem I guess...they have vague ideas and want to build a platform on something that will last...but that's it ;>
<kosh> prower: also you probably want to use zope 2.9 not 3
<kosh> prower: despite the version numbers 3 is not an upgrade over 2, they are fairly different
<kosh> prower: they are both web app servers at least
<prower> kosh: Oh, I see...well, I will install the 2.9 version on the test server then
<kosh> prower: zope 3 is designed as a pure app server that is good at doing web apps, however zope 2 is designed as a web app server and can do some regular app server stuff
<prower> kosh: That's probably more along the lines of what they need then...most of the jobs are pretty typical stuff, like they'll have a bunch of things in a database and say "write a PHP interface so we can get at that stuff"
<prower> (Scaffold in ruby is great for that, since you can essentially give it access to the model in one line)
<kosh> yeah therea are lots of things that rails is good for
<prower> kosh: Zope does have some benefits that I'm noticing already, however...such as the built-in version tracking and rollbacks for the online manager
<kosh> umm
<kosh> don't count that feature
<kosh> the version stuff does not really work and it is going to be removed most likely
<prower> kosh: Oh...well then never mind ;>
<kosh> there are some weird corner cases
<prower> That's too bad, it would be a useful thing to have
<kosh> you can undo though
<kosh> that works perfectly
<kosh> however there is a thing called versions
<kosh> where you start that, do work in it and commit bit
<kosh> but if people change stuff that you lock for the version it can get stranged
<kosh> however undo/redo works fine
<prower> kosh: Hmm, I see...well it's all very interesting stuff to say the least :> And I'll have to take a look into it...eventually I'm going to have to pick something to write it in
<kosh> I just wanted to make sure you where not looking at the version object
<kosh> at some point you will hear about zclasses, my advice to you is to forget anything you have hear about them
<kosh> it is a very bad idea to use them
<hail_the_dud> Anyone have a Averatec 3700 laptop?
<hail_the_dud> If so what driver you use for X?
<nalioth> hail_the_dud: is your X functional ?
<Pyrobob> I gotta small problem with CVSWineX...
<Pyrobob> I followed this ( http://samhob.com/sam/steamlin/howto.htm ) tutorial to install steam with WineX
<Pyrobob> and it says to run cvswinex and let it do alot of stuff
<Pyrobob> it keeps telling me:
<Pyrobob> wine: chdir to /home/tony/.cvswinex/wineserver-ubuntu : No such file or directory
<Pyrobob> how do I fix that?
<Pyrobob> any ideas?
<Pyrobob> I take that as a no...
<Pyrobob> ...
<klugez> Pyrobob: try creating that directory
<klugez> probably won't work but worth a try
<klugez> tried to google the error message already?
<Pyrobob> thats what I was thinking
<Pyrobob> nope
<Pyrobob> and I googled it a while ago
<Pyrobob> just didn't find anything
<sledge> I set up a 32-bit chroot and the package j2re1.4 still doesn't exist. Wtf am I doing wrong?
<Steven_M> do any of you have super tux installed?
<Verithrax> Which packages do I need to compile X11 and KDE software?
<xChomp> is somebody familiar with chkrootkit in here?
<xChomp> i always get a line like this:
<xChomp> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[7990] )
<xChomp> what does it mean? is it a security issue?
<xChomp> no idea?
<Steven_M> xChomp: I think you and I are the only ones here.
<xChomp> oh
<tchize> Virthrax: gcc and lots of -devel packages, depending on what kde/X11 sources requires as headers :)
<Dogmatic> Hi just looking over the docs quickly & I don't see games listed... I assume there's no games on the live cd then?
<tchize> xChomp: let me run chkrootkit here
<Kaiser_Away> xChomp: i havent seen that before
<tchize> xChomp: i get the same massage here, am checking the dhclient docs to see if it's a normal behaviour of dhcp client to sniff packets
<xChomp> tchize: did you found anything?
<[Surge] > !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tchize> xChomp: according to docs, dhclients is a layer2 application and so must do filtering to do his job. So this is commonly a false positive. The problem is, because dhclient always sniff network to od it's job, if it is compromised, you have no way to discover it easily :)
<tchize> so to be sure systme is ok, you have to check the dhclient binary is sane :)
<tchize> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122297
<xChomp> or you use static ip's instead of dhcp
<xChomp> thanks for the link
<chemaja> so umm... filesharing: does everyone else use apollon for P2P?
<[Surge] > chemaja: I use Azureus (BitTorrent) but I suppose it depends on whether what you plan to do is legal or not.
<[Surge] > Odd ... cervisa isn't in an ubuntu repository?
<ajo> ::: hi i have two sound devices one is a pci cmedia n other is via8235, i want to disable the pci one, which is the default device
<xChomp> easiest way is to plug it out :)
<[Surge] > Yeah :)
<ajo> Oh!
<weedar> I just got up and find that my / partition has filled up since last night. Any way to find what are the most recent changes to the partition?
<chemaja> [Surge] : thanks.
<[Surge] > Duh ... helps when you spell properly in Synaptic. :)
<[Surge] > weedar: man find ?
<Kaiser_Away> weedar: look in /var/ and /tmp/ as those are the most likely candidates
<weedar> Thanks Kaiser_Away =)
<[Surge] > weedar: find / -ctime 0
<[Surge] > That will show you all files created in the last 24 hours
<[Surge] > find / -mtime 0
<[Surge] > Will show you all modified files in the last 24 hours
<weedar> Ah, that's exactly what I need
<[Surge] > And "atime" for last accessed
<weedar> Thanks [Surge] 
<[Surge] > I told you ... "man find"  :)
<nico8481> hi
<GvsE> hi
<GvsE> Any big kubuntu forum ? :/
<shrewduser> anyone got experience with the wineCVS script?
<klugez> GvsE: ubuntuforums.org has a kubuntu section
<GvsE> nice :f
<ubijtsa> find -atime may not work on all systems
<ubijtsa> I mount all my filesystems with noatime
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<irvin> is this the appropriate channel? i was wondering why most kde apps are not registered in rosetta?
<jpatrick> irvin: Dapper is yet to be imported
<irvin> jpatrick: is there a specific sked for it?
<jpatrick> what?
<irvin> i mean when will the kde pot files imported to rosetta?
<jpatrick> String Freeze
<irvin> ahh... thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jpatrick] : Flight 5 out | Amarok 1.4 beta 2, KOffice 1.5 beta 2 out | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat | Review the Kubuntu Desktop Guide (Dapper) http://tinyurl.com/fm847 | Please don't paste into the channel, use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | Dapper discussion in #ubuntu+1 | http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<slow-motion> hallo
<noteventime> 'ello
<slow-motion> hi noteventime
<Dreamstar> hi guys can i ask u something?
<Dreamstar> hi noteventime :)
<noteventime> 'ello
<Dreamstar> noteventime: are u using amarok 1.4b2?
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> listening to it right now ^^
<Dreamstar> i hate the xine engine :( i want the gstreamer back :(
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> I love xine ^^
<jpatrick> Dreamstar: it is back
<Dreamstar> i'm having lot of troubles connecting to streams with xine engine
<noteventime> What happens if you install amaroK-gstreamer then?
<Dreamstar> i cannot find it that's the prob !
<Dreamstar> in adept it looks like it can't find any amarok-gstreamer package
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> let me take a look :D
<Dreamstar> thx :D
<jpatrick> Dreamstar: sudo echo "deb http://tiber.tauware.de/~jpatrick/debs/amarok1.4-beta2 ./" >> /etc/apt/sources.list (for Dapper)
<Dreamstar> thx jpatrik :) i used the repository given on kubuntu.org and no gstreamer engine there, thx so much :)
<noteventime> I have it
<jpatrick> My repo has the akode and gstreamer engines
<jpatrick> as well
<Dreamstar> noteventime: on the repository given on kubuntu i still don't have any gstreamer engine O__O''
<noteventime> apt-cache search amarok
<admrl> Dreamstar why would you need gstreamer
<noteventime> He has problems with streaming
<jpatrick> admrl: because it rocks
<admrl> ahhh
<Dreamstar> coz it worked better to me, with xine a lot of streams don't work :)
* admrl never liked gstreamer
<admrl> but we dont have a maintainer for it
<noteventime> I did like gstreamer until i got xine ^^
<admrl> amarok doesnt i mean
<jpatrick> admrl: maintainer for what?
<noteventime> The crystalspace package really needs a maintainer :/
<admrl> for gstreamer
<admrl> in amarok
<jpatrick> well gst0.10 developments underway
<admrl> devs have been talking alot about that
<admrl> but im leaving byes
<Dreamstar> ah btw xine engine with arts doesn't work at all
<Dreamstar> bye admrl
<noteventime> How do i disable IPv6 in konqueror?
<jpatrick> bye admrl
<chemaja> what the hell is arts FOR anyway? i used to think it was for simultaneous access to the soundcard by applications, but recently i did a dapper server install +kdebase +amarok, and system sounds work simultaneously with .ogg files *shrug*
<noteventime> Sound has always been hell in Linux, It has gotten a lot better though
<Dreamstar> jpatrick: trying to install gstreamer from ur repo gives me an error
<Dreamstar> amarok-gstreamer:
<Dreamstar>   Dipende: amarok (=2:1.4-beta1+1.4-beta2-0ubuntu2) ma 2:1.4-beta2-2ubuntu1 verr installato
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i was wondering why i can't play MIDI in lnux
<noteventime> 'ello
<jpatrick> Dreamstar: that's cos you have the kubuntu.org one installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sound work perfectly usually
<noteventime> !midi
<ubotu> midi is, like, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> :)
<noteventime> ;)
<noteventime> I love you ubotu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> me to
<Dreamstar> ah ok i uninstall that one and then install urs, right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> too*
<jpatrick> Dreamstar: yes (I'ld purge)
<Dreamstar> jpatrick: thx :)
<noteventime> Why is konwueror so slow for web browsing
<noteventime> I've read it's because of the IPv6 support
<noteventime> Well, all KDElib apps are slow connecting to the internet
<Dreamstar> i hate konqueror for browsing internet..Firefox rulez ^^
<noteventime> yep
<chemaja> hrm... konqueror is fine here.... but as stated abouve i'm running dapper and not the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<noteventime> Still, A lot of other apps need to connect
<Dreamstar> guys btw where are u all from? it's nice to know to which side of the world we are talking to :)
* jpatrick is from London but is in Spain
<klugez> i'm from finland
<noteventime> Sweden
<Dreamstar> italy here
<cycus_zwisus> poland
* admrl is getting late and is from the states
<pawel>     
<Dreamstar> LOL admrl :D
<noteventime> Will dapper have builtin support for wpa?
<admrl> its 6:06 in the morning here
<jpatrick> pawel: morning to you too
<noteventime> hehe
<Dreamstar> so admrl u are on the EST, here in italy is 12.06
<pawel> speak russian?
<pawel> no?
<cycus_zwisus> I spoke russian a few years ago :P
<noteventime> no
<admrl> yep but im out
<pawel> bad
<pawel> ;-(
<admrl> get to drive an hour and a half this morning
<admrl> :D
<Dreamstar> admrl: O___O''
<noteventime> :( How do i disable damn IPv6 support X-D
<admrl> but ya im actually leaving now tho byes ;)
<noteventime> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<noteventime> aha
<Dreamstar> pawel: i know just few Bulgarian words...
<jpatrick> Dreamstar: work?
<noteventime> !best
<ubotu> noteventime: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Dreamstar> God bless Ubotu
<pawel> ubuntu (and kubuntu) rulezzzzzzz
<pawel> :D
<Dreamstar> jpatrik trying it right now
<pawel> ok "i'll be back"
<Dreamstar> damn it crashes
<Dreamstar> looks like gstreamer is not able to configure the arts sink
<jpatrick> :/
<noteventime> Dreamster, I had the same problem with xine
<noteventime> It fixed itself though
<Dreamstar> noteventime: how?!
<noteventime> I don't know
<noteventime> Just worked after a while
<noteventime> :P
<Dreamstar> it tells me to rung gst-configure or something like that
<cycus_zwisus> i've installed mandriva 2006 yesterday and imho it almost looks like ms windows already
<cycus_zwisus> i installed*
* Dreamstar hates mandriva
<cycus_zwisus> Dreamstar i don't hate it, i've been using it for almost a year before i discovered ubuntu
<cycus_zwisus> it was my first linux, i can't hate it :)
<Dreamstar> i used it as it was mandrake and it was free...but when it went pay...well....
<klugez> mandrake was my first linux also
<klugez> it had a user-friendly reputation, which is why i chose it
<klugez> and it was ok, but apt-get is magical :)
<cycus_zwisus> i installed it on my friend's computer, he's a novice and he wanted mandriva (tried to talk him into installing ubuntu but without success :(
<Dreamstar> wb noteventime
<noteventime> Thanks :D
<cycus_zwisus> besides he wanted mandriva because he paid for it
<noteventime> Everything is a LOT faster now
<cycus_zwisus> anyway, madriva 200 is like windows xp for me
<cycus_zwisus> mandriva 2006*
<noteventime> yay
<noteventime> !wpa
<ubotu> rumour has it, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<Dreamstar> damn amarok still keep crashing everytime now :(
<cycus_zwisus> Dreamstar, which version of amaroK?
<Dreamstar> 1.4b2
<jpatrick> Dreamstar: no bug?
<jpatrick> debug*
<Dreamstar> yep jp
<Dreamstar> i can send u the email amarok create
<jpatrick> pastebin it
<cycus_zwisus> i haven't got any problems with 1.4b2
<cycus_zwisus> do you use breezy or dapper?
<jpatrick> np: Take Me Out | Franz Ferdinand - [amaroK] 
<Dreamstar> jpatrick: if i post it here it floods the channel :(
<slow-motion> re
<jpatrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Dreamstar> ah thx :D sry
<noteventime> Yay, all you people... Disable IPv6, everything is SO much faster
<Dreamstar> jpatrick: here u are http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10492
<Dreamstar> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
* Dreamstar rebooting
* Dreamstar back
<Dreamstar> damn amarok still crashing :(
<noteventime> :/
<noteventime> But doesn it crash faster? haha
<Dreamstar> LOL :D
<jpatrick> Dreamstar: all odd if you ask me
<Dreamstar> jpatrick i'll try to reinstall again amarok from ur repo...hope it will work...
<jpatrick> is gst0.10 installed properly?
<Dreamstar> i'm installing it from the repo given on gstreamer.net
<jpatrick> should be in Dapper
<jpatrick> cos that's where I put the deps from
<Dreamstar> ok gstreamer looks to be update
<Dreamstar> going to make a clean installation of amarok again...hope this will help
<Dreamstar> wow!! looks like amarok isn't configured at all!!! it gives me even an error when i try to remove it!
<Dreamstar> amarok: il sottoprocesso post-removal script ha restituito un codice di errore 1
<jpatrick> oh dear....
<Dreamstar> (translated it says that the subprocess returns an error code 1)
<jpatrick> my bad coding
<Dreamstar> so what to do now?
<jpatrick> remove
<Dreamstar> k trying to do so but with no success at all
<jpatrick> Dreamstar: bad amarok.postrm script of mine
<Dreamstar> so how to fix it now jp?
<jpatrick> have to think of something
<jpatrick> uninstall --purge?
<Dreamstar> so the command what should be?
<jpatrick> apt-get remove --purge
<Dreamstar> it gives me an error processing amarok and asks for a reinstallation
<jpatrick> :|
<Dreamstar> ok the prob is in the post-removal script as u said
<Dreamstar> i think i should wait till u'll correct the script and then download from ur repo again
<jpatrick> echo "Fix amarok1.4beta2" >> TODO
<Dreamstar> what is supposed to do this?
<jpatrick> the post-rm script?
<jpatrick> update the ldconfig thing
<Dreamstar> ah ok
<Dreamstar> but it something i should do by myself or wait for a new release?
<rody> hello
<rody> ya qqun?
<jpatrick> rody: hi
<rody> slt jpatrick
<rody> r u french?
<jpatrick> no
<rody> great
<Dreamstar> ok i'll survive without amarok for a little ^^
<jpatrick> reinstall it
<Dreamstar> from ur repo?
<noteventime> !replaygain
<ubotu> noteventime: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jpatrick> any
<noteventime> !mp3gain
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !vorbisgain
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<Dreamstar> it won't work from ur repo jpatrick :( i could only use the one from the kubuntu repo but has not the gstreamer so it won't work with streaming...
<noteventime> Is there a package for replaygain?
<noteventime> for mp3
<noteventime> I don't feel like comverting my whole collection to vorbis ^^
<Dreamstar> time for lunch now...see ya later!
<noteventime> bye
<jpatrick> same here
<noteventime> bye
<noteventime> :)
<rysiek|pl> heya noteventie - managed to get your USplash look good? :)
<rysiek|pl> heya noteventime - managed to get your USplash look good? :)
<noteventime> Nope, I had to format and after that I forgot
<noteventime> ^^ wb rysiek
<rysiek|pl> format? like the HD? ouch
<noteventime> yes, i did sudo chmod a=rwx -R -v / but i ment to do ./
<noteventime> X)
<noteventime> Not recommended
<rysiek|pl> noteventime: no, not really :)
<noteventime> What Kubuntu needs is builtin WPA support :P
<jpatrick> noteventime: not sure but i think it's been discussed
<klugez> it might get into dapper
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> I had a hard time getting it to work at first
<noteventime> Yay, I made all my root windows redish/pinkish
<Jako> Hello, I'm running vanilla kubuntu on ppc. I've serious problem with Sounds server. Most does'nt works, artsd crash at startup, and if sometimes I'm able to listen something with Xine + OSS I can use only a program because It's been saying that other program is using the sound server.
<noteventime> :/ Hmmm, which version?
<Jako> noteventime, me?
<noteventime> yes
<Jako> breezy
<noteventime> Sorry for not adressing
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> Up-To-Date?
<Jako> No :|
<noteventime> Have you tried updating it?
<Jako> I've been using a gprs connection, so before trying it I'd like to be sure :)
<noteventime> ok :D
<Jako> Do you think it could be usefull? Where can I find some logging about SS?
<noteventime> SS?
<Jako> Sound server :P
<noteventime> ahh
<noteventime> Sorry ^^
<noteventime> maybe there is something in /var/log
<Jako> By the way I have other problem usolved, System setting doesn't allow me to change in administrator mode, (dcopserver maybe).
<noteventime> That was fixed in a later version, try using kcontrol
<noteventime> System Settings was implemented way to early
<Jako> Thanks.
<noteventime> Kcontrol should work fine though
<Jako> Do you know where those config modified by kcontrol are stored, I'd prefer to work with its "by hand"
<noteventime> !mixing
<ubotu> noteventime: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> Jako, depends
<Jako> If is possible.
<noteventime> Most are located in /etc i guess
<noteventime> !etc
<ubotu> noteventime: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> :P
<noteventime> !softwaremixing
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !software mixing
<ubotu> noteventime: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jako> Because I'd like to copy my kde configuration on another box.
<noteventime> haha
<noteventime> try /etc/kde3/
<DeBert> Hmmm, Amarok doesn't update the collection for files on nfs-mounts over here...
<noteventime> i cant guarantee anything thugh
<klugez> Jako: settings that can be edited with user permissions are somewhere under ~/.kde
<noteventime> DeBart: Have you tried updating manually, eith tools->update?
<DeBert> no, i'll try
<DeBert> noteventime: It's working now thx, stupid that i didn't saw that option though... ;)
<noteventime> np, :D
<noteventime> Trust me, I've made worse
<noteventime> Like when using mini-player in amaroK
<noteventime> I didnt know how to get back to the large view XP
<DeBert> lol, remember something like that happened to me ones to :)
<slow-motion> bbl
<nxv_> hi, i have a lot of trouble with firefox. freezes or suddenly terminates when loading a new page. i this a general problem. or is only my firefox installation unstable?
<noteventime> Your is unstable ^^
<nxv_> noteventime: do you think plugins like session saver might be the reason?
<noteventime> nxv_: Dunno, might
<Tonio_> anyone interested in testing knetworkmanager ?
<noteventime> try running woithout them
<Tonio_> testing packages out ;)
<weedar> What does it do Tonio_ ?
<cycus_zwisus> how to install gnome 2.14 on kubuntu 5.10?
<Tonio_> weedar: it is a complete framework to manage wired and wireless connections ;)
<Tonio_> weedar: and it has both a gnome and kde frontend
<Tonio_> cycus_zwisus: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<weedar> well I do have both a wired and a wireless connection
<cycus_zwisus> Tonio_, gnome 2.14
<Tonio_> cycus_zwisus: ah, on breezy ?
<weedar> but I don't really have a need to change any network settings :/
<Tonio_> well, I would say update to dapper ;)
<noteventime> IMHO dapper is stable by now
<Tonio_> weedar: the goal is to make the networkmanagement in 2 clicks on the desktop
<Tonio_> but if you feel that's not a need, don't test
<cycus_zwisus> i don't want to update, i'm happy with breezy
<Tonio_> noteventime: yes ;) concerning kubuntu, dapper is WAY more stable than breezy
<weedar> Tonio_, does it have a homepage so I could read up on it before I decide? :)
<noteventime> Tonio_:Will knetworkmanager support WPA?
<weedar> heh, noteventime stole my next question =)
<Tonio_> weedar: networkmanager has, not knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> svn stuff
<Tonio_> noteventime: yes it does
<noteventime> Cool
<noteventime> I wanna try it
<Tonio_> noteventime: using latest wpasupplicant I packaged also
<noteventime> Tonio_: Is it in the repos?
<Tonio_> noteventime: yes
<Tonio_> noteventime: http://kubuntu.no-ip.org
<egonw> anyone here encountered the 'Unlimited' problem in Konsole from KDE 3.5.1?
<Tonio_> here it is
<blackeagle> Hi
<Tonio_> egonw: no idea, what is that bug ?
<noteventime> thanks :D
<blackeagle> can somebody help me to resize a LVM partition ?
<egonw> for some reason Unlimited does not work...
<egonw> i.e. each time I restart konsole it forgot about this unlimited history
<Tonio_> noteventime: simply install knetworkmanager, dependancies are managed
<noteventime> I love ubuntu, 250MB of updates a day
<cycus_zwisus> sorry, i know it's kubuntu channel but i've got one question -> which packages are needed for basic gnome installation? (basic = without evolution, epiphany etc)
<noteventime> And super fast mirrors
<noteventime> Tonio_: Thanks :D
<El_Chufla> Hi, friends!
<noteventime> 'ello
<El_Chufla> I'd like to post a question...
<noteventime> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<noteventime> :F
<noteventime> El_Cgufla, Just ask ^^
<noteventime> EL_Chufla*
<El_Chufla> I've installed Kubuntu 5.10... when Dapper comes... how upgrade from one to other?
<noteventime> Change all breezt to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<noteventime> or in manage repositories in adept
<noteventime> !dapper
<ubotu> The next release of Ubuntu is Dapper Drake. Currently this is BETA software - /join #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<El_Chufla> F**k! So easy!? I'm a nerd
<El_Chufla> Thanks
<noteventime> Haha
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<El_Chufla> I'm going to write down
<noteventime> El_Chufla: You can upgrade to dapper now
<noteventime> I think it's stable
<[Surge] > But be careful ... it may be a downgrade :)
<noteventime> For me it's a lot more stable then breezy
<El_Chufla> Well... Errr! I like to await until final releases
<[Surge] > Have they sorted out that gamserver issue yet?
<[Surge] > That thing is a pain - I have to disable it after every upgrade.
<El_Chufla> Of course, an unstable Ubuntu release will ever be more stable than a Windows stable(?) release
<noteventime> true
<[Surge] > El_Chufla: Hell yeah!
<El_Chufla> ...But, due to my job, i must use M$ W
<noteventime> I "have" to use it in school
<noteventime> but i run kubuntu anyway
<[Surge] > My friends can't believe it when I tell them I only had two lock ups that required a reboot last year. Had a lot more this year but that's from bad video drivers from nVidia.
<El_Chufla> I hope Mono be some day reliable enough to develop in both systems
* noteventime rebooting
<bsm> hi, ideas anyone why kgpg does not show up in kde tray with dapper? it opens a new small window where the icon is shown
<noteventime> Back
<noteventime> 'ello
<El_Chufla> Hi
<noteventime> Is there any way to make kdevelop delay the hiding of panels?
<noteventime> And id there some way to make kdevelop remeber that I want the panels to autohide
<El_Chufla> .o0O( I have never used KDevelop... I must try )
<noteventime> :)
<noteventime> KDevelop is nice, although still there are some UI and debugger features missing
<noteventime> knetworkmanager doesn't detect my NIC, maybe at next boot
<noteventime> EL_Chufla: Don't use the one in the repos
<noteventime> It has some bugs
<El_Chufla> Directly from webpage?
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> :/ at least i had some problems with the ubuntu version, although maybe someone fixed it
<noteventime> !kdevelop
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all
<noteventime> 'ello
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<egonw> Tonio_: I just found the bug report for the 'unlimited history' problem I had: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120046
<sebastian> hey all
<jpatrick> hey sebastian
<sebastian> is there any way on linux to download songs from ipod to disk?
<JakubS> noteventime: where did you find knetworkmanager?
<noteventime> deb http://kubuntu.no-ip.org/kubuntu dapper main
<JakubS> thanks
<noteventime> np
<noteventime> Thank Tonio :D
<JakubS> at last i will be free of evil nm-applet :-)
<noteventime> Are you using WPA?
<noteventime> There is a new version av wpaupplicant in that repo too
<bam_> sebastian, mount it and transfer files
<JakubS> noteventime: nope, i use open network
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> sebastian: Use banshee
<simian> i'm using kubuntu dapper, why can't I stream radio through amorok?
<noteventime> Xine
<noteventime> You can try using gstreamer instred
<noteventime> Sebastian, I think bansee has built in support for ipod
<JakubS> sebastian: amarok has ipod support since some time
<sebastian> ok, cheers everyone
<simian> under configure amorok>engine i only have xine listed
<noteventime> simian: Which version of amaroK?
<simian> 1.3.8
<noteventime> ok
<noteventime> install amarok-gstreamer
<simian> ok
<noteventime> Should work
<simian> i found amorok-engines
<erofee> hi all
<noteventime> 'ello
<noteventime> simian: amarok-gstreamer, if you can't find it you need another repo
* JakubS_ strangles network manager
<simian> noteventime: i thought that i enabled all the repos
<simian> noteventime: let me check
<noteventime> simian: Its not an official repo
<simian> noteventime: oh
<noteventime> El_Chufla: You installed gstreamer, right?
<jpatrick> noteventime, simian: because it was removed
<simian> what repos could I add then?
<simian> i just tried the amarok arts-engine and it crashed
<KeNeDa_KUbuntu> Hi !
<bert> Hi
<KeNeDa_KUbuntu> anyone has installed Kubuntu with a Radeon X1400 mobility video card ?
<eduardo> People, Can anyone tell me how can I play MP# in my new Kubuntu?
<eduardo> *MP3
<noteventime> instal gstreamer-mad
<noteventime> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<eduardo> notevetime, it is not in the Pakger Maneger
<eduardo> *Manager
<noteventime> Do you have breezy or dapper?
<eduardo> Breezy
<noteventime> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<noteventime> Have you enabled them?
<eduardo> no... I didnt know that... let me try.. thanks
<noteventime> np
<vikke> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<_mustard> whats the command to use kate to edit the /etc/fstab?
<_mustard> kdesu kate /etc/fstab ?
<l3m> yes
<_mustard> I'm lost in kde :)
<_mustard> thanks
<eduardo> notevetime, It worked very well thanks a lot!
<eduardo> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<vikke> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<vikke> just had to try :P
<zielony> Can somebody tell me if the xgl works on Breezy ?
<weedar> Is it possible to set mplayer to always be on top? from the GUI, I mean =)
<eduardo> People, my MP3s players are not working so well in Kubuntu like they does in another debian distro.... the music "jumps" quite often... does anybody herer has teh same problem?
<erofee> hi all
<erofee> have a newb question
<sorush20_> what is up?
<erofee> installed kubuntu today, just converted from winxp
<dollar> hey guys.. just a question, when i log in to my user account and put my password, i got another window poppin up, sayind root login and askin the root password.. is it normal??
<erofee> i have used adept to get a game
<erofee> but i don't know how to find/run it
<erofee> anyone have any ideas?
<noteventime> dollar, probably some program needing root access
<indrani> hi all
<noteventime> erofee, what game?
<erofee> ace-of-penguins
<noteventime> ok,
<noteventime> 1 min
<noteventime> dollar, in the window asking for the password you should probably see what program is asking for root access
<noteventime> erofee, try sudo locate -u <- this will take some time
<noteventime> then locate ace-of-pengines
<erofee> i'll give it a shot and let you know the results
<dollar> ok thx man
<noteventime> sure
<erofee> noteventime, can you please explain what locate -u does?
<jpatrick> erofee: man:/locate
<noteventime> locate -u creates a database of your files
<noteventime> Which you can search with locate
<erofee> huh? (remembering that i have come from winxp to kubuntu only just today)
<noteventime> locate -u updates the database
<erofee> ok, that makes sense
<noteventime> :)
<erofee> so how often should i update the database?  or can i have it scheduled to be run once a week?
<noteventime> You could, Mostly i update it when i know i need to search something I've addes since the last update
<noteventime> takes a minute or two
<erofee> yeap, still going...
<noteventime> !prelink
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> :/
<erofee> ok, i have updated and located ace-of-penguins, a whole mess of directories and files came up in the shell
<arafat> erofee: the binaries are located in /usr/games
<erofee> i don't have anything in /usr/games, only /usr/share/doc
<noteventime> I tried to see where ace-of-pengines installed itself but i didnt find anything in adep
<noteventime> t
<arafat> i just installed it... binaries are located in /usr/games
<arafat> erofee: type dpkg -L ace-of-penguins
<tsb> Greetings. I just installed Dapper.. I can't get amarok to play mp3 files, I should install "libxine-extracodecs" apparently, but I can't find them in the repositories (I've enabled all of them).
<erofee> ok, now i have stuff in /usr/games
<klugez> tsb: including multiverse?
<erofee> sooo, how do i use them?
<klugez> tsb: have you run sudo apt-get update?
<arafat> erofee: just type in the name:-)
<dollar> can i send a snapshot to one of u plz? it describes what's happening when i log in into my user account
<tsb> klugez: right. "deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse"
<tsb> klugez: way too many times, hehe
<klugez> hmm, it *is* in multiverse
<tsb> klugez: sec, I'll paste my complete sources.list
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<Dean> Anyone ever heard of a strange error with laptop keyboards not registering some keypresses?
<tsb> klugez: http://pastebin.com/610683
<tsb> klugez: whoops, I think I double-pasted it.. It starts repeating at line 38
<klugez> yeah, there seemed to be a bit of redundancy :)
<klugez> tsb: i can't find any errors in it
<klugez> though you have already specified main restricted and universe earlier, so on lines 26 and 27 they're not needed
<klugez> i just confirmed that the package is there by downloading it, it is at least on the swedish mirror
<klugez> and all mirrors should have the same packages
<tsb> klugez: yeah, it's wierd.. http://pastebin.com/610690
<tsb> which is it, i'll try adding it
<klugez> tsb: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com
<dollar> can i send a snapshot to one of u plz? it describes what's happening when i log in into my user account
<noteventime> sure
<noteventime> noteventime gmail.com
<dollar> noteventime, accept man
<noteventime> ?
<tsb> klugez: okay, I tried but that didn't change anything... Look: http://pastebin.com/610699
<noteventime> Have you mailed it?
<dollar> no am sendin it over here X-Chat
<klugez> tsb: i'm confused
<klugez> Nouda:1 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse libxine-extracodecs 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2
<noteventime> I don't get anything
<noteventime> Mail it to me instead
<klugez> (Nouda means Get)
<tsb> klugez: I'm not as confused as I am annoyed :/
<renato> in what language?
<klugez> tsb: i downloaded it from there a couple of minutes ago
<renato> lol
<klugez> renato: finnish
<tsb> klugez: it's the same thing with akode-mpeg by the way
<klugez> i can only shrug and stare blankly..
<tsb> :(
<tsb> man, this is so annoying.. first it takes me a good while getting my monitors set up (I gave up trying to make my DVI the primary display), and now this.. ugh
<lasindi[lappy] > Whenever I try to use "Administrator Mode" in the Control Center (or System Settings) all of the options are grayed out. Why is this?
<noteventime> Are you using breezy?
<noteventime> If you are try kcontrol instead
<lasindi[lappy] > noteventime: Happens in kcontrol too.
<lasindi[lappy] > Oh wait
<lasindi[lappy] > Now it suddenly changed.
<noteventime> Are you up-to-date with the version?
<lasindi[lappy] > Why is it grayed out under system settings though?
<lasindi[lappy] > Maybe not, this is a pretty fresh install
<noteventime> System settings are bugged under breezy
<lasindi[lappy] > I see
<noteventime> Works bette in dapper
<lasindi[lappy] > Dapper is due in May, right?
<dollar> hey, when i log in i get a message sayin: Run as root - KDE su in which there's a command sayin: nautilus'-sm-config-prefix'  and asking me to put the root pasword... what is that? any idea?
<renato> when Dapper does come out, do I have to reformat and install all over again or can I update easily?
<Dasnipa`> i think you will be able to upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade
<renato> or not so easily, but update anyway
<renato> thanks!
<IgKh> Upgrading to dapper seemed to break GStreamer sound
<renato> my sound stinks with kubuntu
<bobesponja> IgKh: it's working here
<bobesponja> renato: what's the problem?
<renato> well it doesn't play loud enough
<IgKh>  <bobesponja>: With which playet?
<renato> any
<renato> but I gave up on that
<IgKh> Strange. The Juk and AmaroK GStreamer support was removed in dapper
<renato> one of the only reasons why I still have the double boot with XP
<IgKh> There is no amarok-gstreamer package anymore
<renato> I mean dual boot
<renato> amarok can't even play mp3s
<renato> or at least I get that
<IgKh> In breezy installing gstreamer0.8-mad solved the MP3 problem, but after upgrading it stopped working
<renato> so everyone big Unix/Linux users before kubuntu?
<renato> oh, I see
<renato> I gave up altogether
<bobesponja> renato: amarok can read mp3s
<renato> de donde sos?
<bobesponja> renato: it's just that ubuntu chose not to install mp3 lib by default because this is illegal in the US and many countries around the world
<IgKh> US media laws suck
<bobesponja> renato: amarok use xine libs or gstreamer and those can read mp3s when it installed on your system
<bobesponja> renato: I would advise using xine, it's much better than gstreamer
<renato> thank you bobesponja
<bobesponja> de nada renato
<renato> de donde sos, by the way
<vge> hmm, noob question, but why dont "localhost" work on mysql browser when asked where to connect?
<IgKh> vge: did you give it the right user and password?
<bobesponja> renato:  sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.8-mad
<vge> step back, new installation, im not eaven sure is mysql installed, brb :)
<bobesponja> renato: paris, france
<IgKh> then install mysql-server
<bobesponja> renato: check this page to make kubuntu read every formats even wma and real player https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats :)
<renato> bobesponja: I guessed argentinian, or columbian
<renato> heh heh
<renato> didn't work
<bobesponja> renato: and you where are you from?
<vge> !mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<renato> Guatemala (not to be confused with guacamole)
<bobesponja> renato: how's life over there?
<bobesponja> I love guacamole
<bobesponja> :)
<renato> weather's beautiful, women are hot, politcs are... um... weather is beautiful
<bobesponja> lol
<renato> my internet signal keeps breaking
<lsumnler> Little help - I have just installed Kubuntu.  I have install Firefox 1.0.7 what ever and I would like to install the current version of Firefox ?? How?
<bobesponja> lsumnler: what version of kubuntu did you install?
<lsumnler> Just downloades this morning so I assume the latest version breezy.
<bobesponja> lsumnler: breezy comes with 1.0.7, there is no way to upgrade it
<bobesponja> lsumnler: the only solution is to upgrade the whole system to dapper
<bobesponja> lsumnler: or to download it from mozilla.com
<_renato_> my breezy did not come with firefox
<_renato_> i had to get it afterwards
<lsumnler> Ok thanks for thise info.  Is dapper a stable version or beta?
<bobesponja> _renato_:  yes kubuntu comes with konqueror cause it's supposed to support kde apps first
<bobesponja> lsumnler: dapper is beta
<lsumnler> Is this also true of ubuntu version
<bobesponja> lsumnler: but it's going to be released in june, so it's not far away from stability
<bobesponja> lsumnler: yes it's true for ubuntu version too
<born3> hi
<bobesponja> lsumnler: I use dapper every day on my laptop and it works just fine
<bobesponja> hey born3
<epinephrine> I use dapper here too, it's nice
<born3> i ve dowloaded the new flight 5 cd.. but the new installer doesnt work at all.. i m trying it in vmware.. but even its gui is not finished.. is there any other way to install the live cd?
<lsumnler> Thanks I will give that a try right now I'm only playing anyway to learn emacs, python, and maybe clisp.
<_renato_> how does one update?
<born3> shall i just copy the / to a new partition and install grub?
<bobesponja> _renato_: in /etc/apt/sources.list , replace every occurence of breezy with unstable
<bobesponja> _renato_:  and then do "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<_renato_> okay, thanks
<bobesponja> _renato_: but be carefull, you might get some problems cause dapper is not stable yet
<lsumnler> Thanks for the help.  I'm going
<_renato_> will I lose any information, do I have to make backups?
<born3> PLS could someone help?
<andrewski> _renato_: i just dist-upgraded yesterday and have only been having minor issues.  you don't need to backup, and you shouldn't lose any information, though maybe backing up ~/.* might be a good idea.
<bobesponja> _renato_: you won't lose any information but maybe the update will break in the middle and you'll need to force some package installation
<bobesponja> _robert_: tell me if you get any problem
<_renato_> I'll wait for the stable, I think
<bobesponja> _renato_: yes, it's wiser :)
<bobesponja> born3: what are you trying to do?
<bobesponja> _renato_: see #kubuntu-ess too
<bobesponja> #kubuntu-es
<andrewski> born3: i think you want to ask in #ubuntu+1.
<_renato_> makes sense
<_renato_> lol
<bobesponja> _renato_: but there are many newbies in #kubuntu-es
<bobesponja> sometimes hay mas newbies q usuarios experimentados :)
<bobesponja> _renato_: this is why I'm here
<_renato_> but you are usuario experimentado
<_renato_> ha ha
<jpatrick> bobesponja: many newbie's? what?
<bobesponja> lol
<born3> bobesponja: i m trying to install kubuntu live cd on a vmware disk..
<bobesponja> just kidding alwrite
<bobesponja> born3: I don't use vmware sorry
<_renato_> so, everyone here big unix/linux users before kubuntu?
<andrewski> i've used mandrake, gentoo, and arch also.
<bobesponja> _renato_: I've used linux since 2000, that's six years!
<bobesponja> mandrake, debian, gentoo, debian, kubuntu
<andrewski> would anyone mind looking for kubuntu.png and checking to see which package owns it ('dpkg -S /path/to/kubuntu.png')?
<Chousuke> I can't remember when I started using Linux
<andrewski> Chousuke: probably too long then. :-P
<Chousuke> nah
<_renato_> nice
<Chousuke> I just never pay attention to dates.
<xxenon> andrewski :
<Chousuke> or even years.
<xxenon> apt-file search kubuntu.png
<xxenon>   > knetworkconf: usr/share/apps/knetworkconf/pixmaps/kubuntu.png
<_renato_> I am a newbie, still holding on to the dual boot
<Chousuke> I think I've been without windows for three years already at least.
<andrewski> xxenon: that ain't it.  i'm thinking of the default background used in breezy.
<_renato_> but I came here for several reasons, some philosophical and some technical
<Chousuke> Started with Debian, and I've never left that camp. :P
<bobesponja> _renato_: I got rid of dual booting 3 years ago, I think the fact that I don't like games helped me a lot :)
<klugez> _renato_: holding on to dual booting does not make you a newbie
<_renato_> I have lots of work in excel, that's probably the main reason
<jafn> hello good to hear that dual booting doesnt make me a newbie, though I most definately AM a newbie
<born3> i dont understand how the devs release such an unfinished app.. thats mad
<andrewski> born3: dapper is not yet released.
<bobesponja> born3: dapper is unfinished, tha'ts why it's beta
<jafn> I actually was wondering if someone might be able to tell me how change my GRUB listing so that I can make XP my default load instead of Kubuntu?
<slow-motion> re
<_renato_> I thought of that too
<bobesponja> born3: by the way, vmware is the biggest piece of bloatware I've ever seen, better get rid of it
<Chousuke> I dislike dualbooting
<andrewski> jafn: sure.  you comfortable with a terminal and editing a file?
<jafn> I assume its not to change device.map listing?
<jafn> Im fairly comfy :)
<Chousuke> I might run windows in a virtual machine, if that was feasible :P
<klugez> jafn: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<klugez> that file is pretty well commented
<bobesponja> Chousuke: what windows app do you still need?
<klugez> and see man pages too
<jafn> ahhh ok I was looking at that file too..
<andrewski> jafn: just open /boot/grub/menu.lst (with sudo, of course) and change 'default 0' to the number of your XP listing.
<jafn> ok, thank you
<simian> when you are ripping CD's, what is the difference between 'catagory' and 'genre'?
<Chousuke> bobesponja: there are none I especially _need_
<Chousuke> bobesponja: just some I would like to use.
<jafn> you do have to Sudo that though? Its a sys protected file?
<andrewski> jafn: yes
<jafn> ok thank you
<Chousuke> bobesponja: and if I could run windows in a VM, that would be the optimal solution for me.
<jafn> I just wanted some confirmation before I really screwed it all up :D
<bobesponja> Chousuke: actually when you have a windows partition, you can use it with wine
<Chousuke> bobesponja: I know.
<andrewski> you'll be alright, jafn. :)
<bobesponja> me think
<_renato_> what about wine?
<andrewski> would someone mind looking for the default background kubuntu.png (e.g. 'locate kubuntu.png') and checking to see which package owns it ('dpkg -S /path/to/kubuntu.png')?
<andrewski> _renato_: no thanks; it's a bit early here... and it's sunday.
<Chousuke> Then again, I've been without windows for three years already.
<_renato_> heh heh
<Chousuke> But I'm all for convenience.
<Chousuke> so being able to run windows and windows apps when I want would be fantastic.
<born3> bobesponja: if an app has even not the core features.. its not beta.. its not alpha either..
<Chousuke> I just won't accept dual booting.
<andrewski> Chousuke: right with ya.
<bobesponja> andrewski: what's the problem, here in france we drink wine at breakfist with the cornflakes and all
<bobesponja> no milk
<andrewski> bobesponja: you're joking, right?
<Chousuke> wine? with cereal?
<Chousuke> err.
<_renato_> ha  ha
<andrewski> i can see drinking it with breakfast, but on cereal?
<born3> bobesponja: and if you kno any alternatives to vmware dont hesitate to call me
<bobesponja> seriously, who needs milk when you have the finest bordeaux at hand?
<andrewski> lol
<_renato_> or the cheapest too
<Chousuke> bobesponja: wine doesn't contain calcium
<bobesponja> born3: Xen but you need to buy a dual core intel chip, good luck :)
<spiritz> What is the equivalent to kpager in gnome?
<andrewski> bobesponja, born3: a second hard drive would be cheaper. ;)
<andrewski> spiritz: what's kpager do?
<_renato_> it pages?
<bobesponja> spiritz: ask in #ubuntu or #gnome
<tzanger> what in the world is the default kubuntu 5.1 root password??
<bobesponja> tzanger: sudo
<tzanger> for some reason it sees my wireless card and I can tell it to enable (use dhcp) and it gets a green checkmark but then immediately disables again
<bobesponja> tzanger: there is no root user in kubuntu
<_renato_> you specified that and if you don't remember
<tzanger> hmm ok so I just sudo whatever I need as root?
<bobesponja> tzanger: you need "sudo <your command>"
<tzanger> _renato_: no I didn't specify a root password,
<spiritz> andrewski: kpager is the little app that shows the content of your other desktop
<_renato_> well you probably know best
<tzanger> bobesponja: yeah I'm an old slackware guy I understand the technical details I'm just getting tripped up on the kubuntu specifics :-)
<simian> when you are ripping CD's, what is the difference between 'catagory' and 'genre'?
<_renato_> I had to format and re-install
<_renato_> I'm not too comp savvy though
<bobesponja> tzanger: there is a way to use root in kubuntu but people don't like to advertise it
<bobesponja> tzanger: (it's "sudo su") but don't tell it to others) :)
<tzanger> ok so if I just want a root shell I just sudo sh
<Chousuke> bobesponja: sudo -i
<tzanger> hahha
<andrewski> spiritz:
<andrewski> spiritz: as far as i know, there isn't one...
<Chousuke> tzanger: just use sudo -i or sudo -s
<born3> bobesponja: so Xen is not alternative for personal use .. am i right? its not all about trollin
<tzanger> it installed really nice but the wifi not coming up (atheros abg card) has me back in my slackware system :-)
<tzanger> Chousuke: ok
<spiritz> andrewski: no I'm sure there is one, I just don't know what's its name :)
<tzanger> thanks bobesponja and Chousuke
<_renato_> sudo ku
<Chousuke> you can use root all you want in (K)Ubuntu.
<_renato_> :)
<Chousuke> just don't enable root login :
<andrewski> spiritz: there's the workspace switcher applet, but it doesn't show the contents.
<bobesponja> tzanger: you can boot windows with Xen, but it only works with new dual chips
<andrewski> spiritz: ...just the window shape.
<tzanger> bobesponja: yeah I know, but I'm not in windows
<tzanger> I have several Xen systems
<spiritz> andrewski: Ok this one is fine :) What's its name?
<bobesponja> born3: http://news.com.com/Xen+passes+Windows+milestone/2100-7344_3-5842265.html
<andrewski> spiritz: it's an applet.  let's talk in #ubuntu
<tristan_> hello
<bobesponja> tzanger: I meant born3
<born3> bobesponja: i kno xen.. you could also recommend qemu, UML or whatever.. but best practise is vmware .
<tristan_> Is there anyway to have completely different desktop in KDE. I mean that the files apperaing on desktop 1 don't appear on desktop 2 and files appearing on desktopn 2 don't appear on desktop 1 for example?
<_renato_> what files?
<bobesponja> born3: best practice is free software, use Xen :)
<Chousuke> xen should be faster thant VMware.
<Chousuke> than*
<born3> bobesponja: not the license makes software standard or best practise.. how do i boot an iso with Xen?
<Chousuke> born3: go read the manual? :D
<bobesponja> born3: yep, this is #kubuntu
<born3> so is there a way to install kubuntu flight 5 live cd?
<bobesponja> born3: yes, just boot it
<Chousuke> Can you install from the live cd already?
<Chousuke> without tricks I mean
<bobesponja> Chousuke: yes but it's very unstable
<born3> bobesponja: its done i m right now usin the live cd..
<bobesponja> born3: but don't do it with the live cd
<Chousuke> Debian is installable from almost anything if you know what you're doing :P
<bobesponja> born3: when you boot, chose the option to install without booting the live cd
<bobesponja> born3: I think you need to press F3 or F2 and iit shows the options to install directly from boot
<born3> bobesponja: ok i see.. the installer in live cd is not finished.. if u boot and look into it u ll see.. even the GUI isnt finished
<bobesponja> born3: yes I know it on the blog of the dev
<bobesponja> born3: it's called expresso or something like that
<born3> bobesponja: such things are unprofessional.. i mean having unstable/beta  software in flight cds is ok.. but this is "stupid"
<lasindi[lappy] > _renato_: Okay, I've upgraded to the latest versions of Breezy, but the File Sharing section still is grayed out in Administrator Mode, even with kcontrol. What can I do to fix this?
<born3> bobesponja: yeah exactly -> espresso kde-ui gives
<born3> anyway i try it again thx
<Dr_House> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install kubuntu breezy 5.10 .. i got to a command prompt where i logged in and typed startx . it gave me a fatal server error and a fatal IO error and i'ms tuck now
<rysiek|pl> hi there guys
<_renato_> I don't have a clue, sorry, but I would appreciate if you told me how to do that where you put my name at the beginning and change the font color
<rysiek|pl> managed to get WakeOnLan working, finally ^_^, BUT had to use the nVidia's driver module for it.
<noteventime> Dr_House: Port the log
<noteventime> post*
<noteventime> !patebin
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !patsebin
<ubotu> noteventime: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rysiek|pl> and hence the question: now I get BOTH nvnet and forcedeth loaded upon booting - how/where can I configure  the network iface to use (and load) only nvnet module?
<noteventime> !pastebin
<lasindi[lappy] > _renato_: you mean I'm sending you colored text?
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<_renato_> yes
<rysiek|pl> I'll repeat, it got lost between pastebins ;)
<rysiek|pl> now I get BOTH nvnet and forcedeth loaded upon booting - how/where can I configure  the network iface to use (and load) only nvnet module?
<_renato_> I always get my kanas mixed up
<lasindi[lappy] > _renato_: but it's only colored if your name is at the beginning?
<lasindi[lappy] > so this isn't colored?
<_renato_> exactly
<_renato_> and you do that how?
<lasindi[lappy] > I think that's probably something your client is doing, not something I'm doing -- though I have my client to highlight and beep loudly if someone says my name too.
<lasindi[lappy] > What client are you using?
<_renato_> konversation
<lasindi[lappy] > Same here
<_renato_> yours beeps loudly
<lasindi[lappy] > Go to Settings and then Highlighting
<lasindi[lappy] > Yes, if configure the Notifications, I set "nick in channel message" to "KDE_Beep_Harsh.ogg"
<_renato_> _renato_
<leeghoofd> _renato_: it only works if someone else talks to you <-- like I do now :)
<Dr_House> noteventime .. where do i find the log?
<Dr_House> it shows me the path name, but how do i get to it? i dont have any other OS installed on there
<noteventime> Try startx > log 2> error
<noteventime> There might be a log in /var/logs
<Dr_House> i still get to the same errors after doing that
<noteventime> yes but now you have to log files
<noteventime> in the same dir you started X
<noteventime> one called log and one called error
<Dr_House> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/610878
<Dr_House> but how do i access that log?
<noteventime> cat error
<noteventime> cat log
<Dr_House> that's not doing anything
<rysiek|pl> question timed out; retrying: now I get BOTH nvnet and forcedeth loaded upon booting - how/where can I configure  the network iface to use (and load) only nvnet module?
<noteventime> hmmm
<noteventime> Anyone, where is the error log X creates?
<Dr_House> fatal server error: no screens found .... it doesn't like my monitor?
<noteventime> Can you take a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_House> how?
<noteventime> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_House> ok, i seem to be there
<noteventime> find Section "Device"
<Dr_House> got it
<noteventime> What is the driver?
<Dr_House> "ati"
<noteventime> And you have a ati card?
<Dr_House> yeah, x800xl
<noteventime> ok
<_renato_> is there a channel for R?
<noteventime> R?
<Dr_House> i was confused on BusID .. i just left the default .. "PCI:5:0:0"
<tristan_> Is there anyway to have completely different desktop in KDE. I mean that the files apperaing on desktop 1 don't appear on desktop 2 and files appearing on desktopn 2 don't appear on desktop 1 for example?
<_renato_> R statistical computing and graphics
<noteventime> probably right, hmm, i think " fatal server error: no screens found ..." depends on something esle
<_renato_> language based on S
<noteventime> ok
<Dr_House> my monitor's native res is 1680x1050 .. but that's not listed in any of the MODES in section SCREEN .. that ok?
<noteventime> ahh, try nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<noteventime> Dr_House, as long as there is some resolution your monitor can display
<Dr_House> ah ok
<Dr_House> alright, i'm there
<noteventime> Do you find any other errors?
<noteventime> Try to fins somethiing that could cause the problem
<noteventime> in the log
<Dr_House> (WW) ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 5:0:0 could not be detected!
<rysiek|pl> question timed out; retrying: now I get BOTH nvnet and forcedeth loaded upon booting - how/where can I configure  the network iface to use (and load) only nvnet module?
<Dr_House> (WW) ATI: PCI Mach64 in slot 5:0:0 could will not be enabled because it conflicts with another non-video PCI device
<noteventime> ok
<Dr_House> i have the vid card plugged in via PCI-E
<noteventime> hmm
<noteventime> lspci
<eduardo> Does anybody here knows how to improve the MP3 player? Here the songs "jump" a litle bt quite often...
<noteventime> try to find what other device is causing the problem
<eduardo> and its not hardware problem
<eduardo> and it could be...
<noteventime> eduardo, What engine are you using?
<eduardo> Kmix
<Dr_House> hah, wow .. there's a ton of "unknown device" messages
<eduardo> amrok and kaffeine
<eduardo> really?
<noteventime> xine or gstreamer?
<eduardo> gstreamer
<noteventime> ok
<eduardo> i think
<eduardo> not sure
<noteventime> you could try xine
<Dr_House> noteventime, i'll just take a picture of the screen for you .. .too much stuff for me to type out
<eduardo> there is the package?
<noteventime> ok
<eduardo> *is there
<noteventime> yes
<noteventime> amarok-xone
<noteventime> amarok-xine
<noteventime> and kaffeine-xine
<noteventime> Dr_House sure
<eduardo> xine is alredy working.... no good...
<noteventime> ?
<noteventime> Is xine already running?
<eduardo> yes
<eduardo> I don't understand...
<eduardo> weird
<eduardo> and the music keeps "jumping".... strange coz in others Debian distros, even using Kmix, the is no problem...
<eduardo> *there
<Pyrobob> whenever i try running wine, I get this message:
<Pyrobob> wine: chdir to /home/tony/.cvswinex/wineserver-ubuntu : No such file or directory
<noteventime> hmm, have you tried playing it in mplayer
<eduardo> not yet....
<Pyrobob> how do I fix that?
<noteventime> Have you tried to install winex? (old cedega)
<Dr_House> noteventime  http://rapidshare.de/files/15908607/P1010276.JPG.html
<Pyrobob> yeah
<Pyrobob> and I think I tried isntallind cvswinex
<Pyrobob> nit sure
<Pyrobob> not*
<Pyrobob> was really tired last night lol
<noteventime> Wine tries to use it
<Pyrobob> might have done somthing wrong
<eduardo> notevetime,will do some test here... thanks for teh help... By the way, are you Brazilian?
<Pyrobob> so, do I remove winex?
<noteventime> remove winex
<noteventime> then try again
<noteventime> eduardo: No I'm from sweden :)
<noteventime> Dr_House, this is wierd
<Dr_House> lol
<Pyrobob> .... im not seing anything saying I Have winex installed... but under the K menu, I got cedega?
<Pyrobob> wtf?
<Pyrobob> nothing saying i have cedega installed either
<Dr_House> what do you make of it? seems that linux doesn't like my entire motherboard
<vikke> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noteventime> Sounds like linux doesn't like you :/
<Dr_House> lol
<noteventime> vikke: Viktor?
<noteventime> hmmm
<vikke> noteventime: hoyt
<noteventime> Dr_House: Are you running dapper?
<Dr_House> this is breezy
<Dr_House> dapper would give me different problems altogether
<Dr_House> dapper ... while i'm installing, about 65% of copying base files, my monitor would go into standby and there would be nothign i could do
<noteventime> Dr_House, maybe try another driver
<noteventime> try vesa
<noteventime> instead of ati in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noteventime> Dr_House, what is he name of the mobo?
<Dr_House> it's an msi k8n neo 4 platinum
<noteventime> ok
<Dr_House> i changed driver to vesa .. now write out?
<tomas_> hello noteventime :P
<tomas_> ;)
<noteventime> hejsan
<noteventime> sure
<Dr_House> er, error writing .. permission denied
<tomas_> Dr_House: maybe im stupid but from your screenshot it looks like your mobo is a nforce one
<noteventime> sudo
<Dr_House> tomas, it is nforce
* noteventime called in tomas_
<Dr_House> oh cool
<tomas_> probably i will just mess it up
<tomas_> whats the name of your graphics card Dr_House?
<Dr_House> lol
<Dr_House> ok, i wrote in vesa and saved
<Dr_House> tomas, it's an ati x800 xl
<Dr_House> oh cool ...!
<Dr_House> startx made it start up
<noteventime> ?
<vikke> noteventime: you on kopete? havin some probs :)
<Dr_House> awesome .. i'm at the "desktop" now
<noteventime> sure
<noteventime> Next step
<noteventime> Try to reboot the computer
<tomas_> maybe you should try to install the newest drivers
<tomas_> ati
<tomas_> or maybe im wrong :P
<noteventime> Get the closed source drivers
<noteventime> They work better
<Kyral> whee clean reinstall
<noteventime> Dr_House: Reboot
<Dr_House> noteventime, i'm rebooting
<noteventime> Good
<noteventime> Dr_House, getting the login screen?
<Dr_House> not yet
<Dr_House> it's setting up stuff and checking stuff, etc
<noteventime> Good
<tomas_> noteventime: do you think he has a 100 ghz computer :p
<Dr_House> why does it have to do this again
<tomas_> ?
<Dr_House> ok, i'm at login
<tomas_> ^^
<Dr_House> lmfao toma
<Dr_House> ok, i logged in
<Dr_House> to get drivers .. sudo apt-get ______ ?
<noteventime> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<noteventime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<tomas_> noteventime: won't the deb packages do fine?
<noteventime> Better get the apt
<noteventime> debs are binary
<tomas_> yes?
<tomas_> apt-get install fglrx
<tomas_> or whatever the ati driver is called
<Dr_House> so just follow instructions on that page you just gave me?
<noteventime> yes
<Dr_House> alrighty
<noteventime> Hope these work better
<Dr_House> how do i get to the command prompt?
<noteventime> Start konsole?
<jtshaw> are the networking tools setup for wpa_supplicant?
<noteventime> Dr_House: Just so I know, what linux experience do you have?
<noteventime> jtshaw: Which?
<Dr_House> noteventime, lol none .. i'm just starting out
<noteventime> Ok, Cool ^^
<noteventime> Welcome to the light side of the force
<Dr_House> lol
<Kyral> anyone know how to get XGL working in KDE?
<noteventime> Yes
<noteventime> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<jtshaw> neteventime: There is a program called wpa_supplicant that does all sorts of WPA authentication for wireless and supports profiles and priority and whatnot.. I was wondering if the networking config tools use it
<tomas_> !freebeer
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tomas_
<tomas_> :/
<noteventime> just use startkde insted of gnome-session
<Kyral> ah
<Dr_House> noteventime i'm running these commands but nothign is happening that i can see
<Kyral> ty
<noteventime> Dr_House
<noteventime> I'll guide you
<Dr_House> thank you
<noteventime> Are you registered?
<Dr_House> yes
<noteventime> in freenode
<noteventime> Then well start private
<Dr_House> alrighty, cool
<noteventime> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> the step with gnome-window-decorator
<Kyral> leave it out for KDE?
<noteventime> nope, need that one
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> won't that....?
<noteventime> You can use gnome-window-decorator in kde
<Kyral> won't that use GNOME decos?
<noteventime> Kyral, yes, but you habe no choice if you want decos in compiz
<Kyral> well that didn't work
<Kyral> KDM wouldn't log me in
<noteventime> ?
<RedHerring|away> XGL wont work with KDM
<RedHerring|away> only GDM
* Kyral falls down 
<RedHerring|away> (my observation)
<RedHerring|away> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<RedHerring|away> select gdm
<MidnightDevil> hi
<MidnightDevil> where can i find a link for recent sources to add to apt-get?
<noteventime> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nalioth> MidnightDevil: you shouldn't use outside sources
<MidnightDevil> which one do u recommend me to use nalioth  ?
<nalioth> universe and multiverse are good, with them you'll have over 17,000 pkgs to choose from
<Pyrobob> im getting pissed at my wine
<Pyrobob> can't find where winex is, nor wine CVS and it keeps saying: wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<munzir> Hi, applications like firefox, synaptic has a different/ugly look when I boot in kubuntu than when I boot in ubuntu. Why is this please?
<noteventime> !gtk
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> Hmmm
<noteventime> Its because they aren't written in QT, some engines don't like that
<noteventime> try installing klearlooks
<Pyrobob> is there a command to remove applications not installed with adept?
<Pyrobob> ex. cvswinex
<munzir> noteventime: but I thought that GTK apps work properly from kde, no?
<noteventime> They should
<noteventime> I have problems with them in some themes
<noteventime> Dunno why though
<Pyrobob> ....
<Pyrobob> um... take that as no one knows?
<vikke_> !skim
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vikke_
<nalioth> Pyrobob: if you still have the build directory, perhaps there is a "make uninstall" script
<noteventime> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<Pyrobob> if I can find it I'll try that.
<Pyrobob> what if I don't have it?
<nalioth> Pyrobob: then it's hunt and search time
<Pyrobob> lol
<Pyrobob> there's not a make uninstall
<Pyrobob> that i can see, anyway
<simian> i'm using dapper and i can't launch adapt or adapt update from the kmenu only from the command line...any thoughts
<nalioth> so "sudo make uninstall" doesnt do anything, Pyrobob
<Pyrobob> didn't try that when I was replying
<Pyrobob> just said I "didn't see a make uninstall" file
<Pyrobob> was logging in as root when you replied
<Pyrobob> lol
<Pyrobob> and it works
<Pyrobob> well, its uninstalling. hope it fixes my problem
<claire> My girlfriend turned off my Kubuntu box at the mains. >.<
<simian> lol
<Red_Herring> lol
<claire> We were both logged into KDE at the time. Now, she can still log in, but I can't start X
<Pyrobob> lol
<claire> Any tips?
<claire> I've already deleted /tmp/* whilst in 'init 1'
<Pyrobob> that sucks
<Pyrobob> hhmmm,,,
<claire> yah, sucks kinda. I have to post on IRC as her too :D
<Pyrobob> when I can't load X, I just re-boot until it happens 2 or 3 times
<claire> lol. I've tried powering off twice. Perhaps next time is the charm
<l3m> claire: you should probably check the logs for errormessages when trying to log in anew
<Pyrobob> 3 times the charm
<l3m> claire: rebooting won't help, this is not windows
<Red_Herring> :-D
<claire> Well, I can look /var/log/Xorg.0.log     - the file ends with a string of:
<tomplast_away> noteventime: do you know how to change the permissions for devices during bootup? evertime i want to use my sony handycam i need to write chmod a+rw or something like that
<claire> "Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0"
<Pyrobob> would crossover office do anything to effect wine? or does that just use wine to run applications?
<_magus> Is it possible to remove the cd-rom icon from the desktop without actually unmounting the drive?
<claire> tomplast_away: look in /etc/udev/rules.d
<l3m> claire: paste the last few lines into the pastebin
<simian> i'm using dapper and i can't launch adapt or adapt update from the kmenu only from the command line...any thoughts
<claire> l3m: sorry: What's the pastebin? (using Konversation)
<Red_Herring> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<l3m> alternatively kubuntu.pastebin.com
<tomplast_away> claire: thanks but what am i looking for :S, i want to change the permission for /dev/raw1394 at bootup
<tomplast_away> set it
<tomplast_away> ah
<tomplast_away> i see it
<tomplast_away> thanks claire :)
<claire> l3m: Here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10509
<claire> It's odd that one user can startx fine, and the other has these "Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority" errors
<l3m> claire: these warning things are not the problem
<noteventime> tomplast: Try to ad chmod a+x to .profile_bash of whatever the file is called
<noteventime> in you rhome folder
<slow-motion> if i remember it correct. warning was only a reminder. critical will be a problem
<Red_Herring> warning is a problem
<Red_Herring> wait, no, error is hte problem
<Red_Herring> warning is just that, a waarning
<l3m> claire: you're paste seems to be ok
<slow-motion> yes, that was it what i mean
<l3m> claire: what happens if you try to login using idm=
<l3m> kdm?
<claire> toby@tobyjr:~$ ls -la .bash_profile
<claire> -rw-r--r--  1 toby toby 1514 2005-11-01 15:17 .bash_profile
<claire> noteventime: Do you mean chmod that file?
<claire> to rwxr-xr-x
<noteventime> claire: Yes
<noteventime> no
<claire> l3m: If I run kdm as 'toby' (me) then it appears to load, I see the NVIDIA logo flash up, the blue desktop appears, and then it goes back to the login screen
<noteventime> chmod the device file in bash_profile
<claire> It works fine for 'claire'
<l3m> claire: and if you press ctrl-alt-f7 after logging in using kdm?
<l3m> claire: that is, when you're back at the prompt
<claire> l3m: You misunderstand me. If kdm is running, I can enter my credentials into the graphical window and press [return] . It flashes the nvidia screen, mouse cursor and blue desktop, and then returns me to the graphical kdm login screen again.
<Kyral> Whoa
<l3m> claire: ah ok
<Kyral> that libxine-extracodecs package is POWERFUL
<Red_Herring> claire: yea, i got that too
<Red_Herring> use gdm
<claire> Use gdm to log into kde? Or abandon KDE for gdm?
<Red_Herring> gdm to log in to kde
<Red_Herring> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Red_Herring> there is no difference
<nalioth> claire: you can use kde with gdm
<Red_Herring> im running kdm and GNOME right now
<l3m> claire: well i'd suggest you rename .kde in your home, and log in. that should work. then you can selectively copy the stuff from the "old" .kde dir into the new one ( not a nice fix but it'll work i guess =
<claire> Two neat suggestions, thanks. I'm going to log off here and give them a go.
<claire> brb
<_magus> So, Is it possible to remove the cd-rom icon from the desktop without actually unmounting the drive?
<noteventime> sure
<_magus> is there an easy fix or do i need to do some hardcore adjusting?
<l3m> _magus: in systemsettings->desktop you can (de)activate showing icons on the desktop background
<l3m> _magus: also, you can click which icons should be shown
<_magus> right. now i do realize that i should have checked that out myself before asking :P
<l3m> np ;)
<Kyral> Sysinfo for 'AzureDream': Linux 2.6.15-18-k7 running KDE 3.5.1, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2700+ at 2166 MHz (4335 bogomips), , RAM: 566/1010MB, 101 proc's, 16.4min up
<l3m> claire: it didn't work?
<claire> l3m: 'friad not. deleting my .kde did not fix the problem
<claire> I have restored it as it was now.
<claire> (~/.kde
<l3m> claire: ok, try "apt-get remove --purge kdm" and then reinstall ( apt-get install kdm )
<l3m> actually,
<l3m> now that i think of it
<l3m> check /var/log/kdm.log
<l3m> the obvious thing comes to mind last
<simian> does kde have a 'recent documents' list somewhere?
<NaosZ> hey folks.. what does this mean? -> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<simian> do you have gcc installed?
<l3m> !gcc
<ubotu> gcc is probably the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<NaosZ> hmm thats hard to say sa Im a raging noob tbh
<l3m> simian: yes, afaik you can activate it somewhere in the desktop settings in kcontrol or systemsettings
<l3m> ubotu: tell NaosZ about gcc
<claire> l3m: There's no errors in /var/log/kdm.log, only a few warnings. I'll put it in the pastebin nonetheless
<simian> l3m: thanks i'll have a look
<l3m> claire: ok; i guess then just try to "apt-get remove --purge" and then reinstall kdm
<NaosZ> hmm interesting
<claire> l3m: Here is my /var/log/kdm.log   http://pastebin.com/611100
<claire> before I remove/re-install kdm... How invasive will that be? Will it just replace the login screen, or will it replace *all of kde* :-/
<l3m> claire: it will delete all custom kdm settings
<l3m> claire: and when you reinstall it, it will replace them with the defaults
<l3m> claire: hmm wait
<kubunhelp> hello anyone from italy o germany who can help me with a problem of installation kubuntu???
<l3m> try to "apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings-* " first
<l3m> try to "apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings* " first
<l3m> if that doesn't work, remove and reinstall
<claire> l3m: I wonder; Rather than overwrite mine and her settings, I could re-create a new login for myself leaving hers intact.
<kubunhelp>  Please  hello anyone from italy o germany who can help me with a problem of installation kubuntu???
<claire> Maybe make up a new account and copy/paste the home directory over it. It might work?
<l3m> claire: well i doubt you have a lot of custom settings for kdm ;) and if you do, it's "root's custom kdm settings" not yours or hers
<claire> chown it all?
<kubunhelp> i have a problem: when i want to install she say to me can't found dvd or cd drive ...
<l3m> claire: well if moving .kde didn't help i doubt it's kde that's the problem...
<NaosZ> :) linux is so cool lol
<kubunhelp> anyone can help me ?
<claire> l3m: I'm confusing kdm and kde :)  I'll try that "apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings* " now
<kubunhelp> i have a problem: when i want to install she say to me can't found dvd or cd drive ...
<Red_Herring> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-default-settings"
<l3m> kubunhelp: what did you try to do?
<l3m> kubunhelp: because if there's an error message, it would indicate that booting the installer from cd already worked?
<kubunhelp> i start with install  select the language and then he say me the error
<kubunhelp> yes ubuntu installer works and suse also :-(
<l3m> kubunhelp: hm if the ubuntu installer works then just install ubuntu and then "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<kubunhelp> but not kubuntu :-(
<l3m> kubunhelp: it's the same, actually ;)
<Red_Herring> why cant ubuntu get a suse-like installer?
<kubunhelp> lol
<kosh> because a more complex installer is more likely to fail
<kosh> the ubuntu installer may not look pretty but it is very very easy
<kosh> with few questions to answer
<l3m> Red_Herring: because the debian installer works on almost any platform and is a nice piece of technology
<kosh> and it will run on pretty much anything without error
<l3m> i guess ;)
<l3m> Red_Herring: and with suse, you'll need to install it every 6 months or so
<Red_Herring> ok, touche
<l3m> Red_Herring: whereas kubuntu ( or any debain distro ) you need to do it once
<Red_Herring> TOUCHE
<kosh> that is one reason the debian installer has sucked so long
<kosh> most of the people could not even remember installing it so nobody worked on it
<l3m> hehe
<Red_Herring> i actually like how fast and simple the ubuntu one is
<kosh> when it did get work they decided to make it made it as simple as possible
<Red_Herring> but suse is more welcoming, like "HEY, you just waisted money on this!"
<kosh> so it just works period with almost no chance for error
<Pyrobob> I just did a complete uninstall of wine, winex , and CVSWineX, and re-installed wine
<kosh> yeah people will remember the suse installer
<claire> l3m: Okay, "apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings* " ran okay. Should I restart X before trying it?
<l3m> Red_Herring: yeah well i'd want a nice installer too if i had to pay for something that other systems do better free
<Pyrobob> and I STILL get that error message
<l3m> claire yes
<claire> l3m: k, brb
<kosh> I don't even how remember HOW I installed debian to begin with on this box
<FliesLikeABrick> how can I boot a kubuntu livecd such that i'll get a non-gui interface, just a terminal with all the normal tools?
<kosh> much less what the installer looked like
<kosh> I just managed that I figured out a way to do a live switchover from mandrake to debian and just did a reboot at the end
<Red_Herring> FliesLikeABrick: use DSL, its very nifty
<kosh> s/managed/remember
<kosh> that was about 5-6 years ago
<l3m> hehe
<kosh> and not one piece of hardware is the same
<kosh> the hard drive, motherboard, cpu, vid card, case, psu, cd driver etc have all been replaced without a reinstall :)
<Red_Herring> congrats
<kosh> I will have to do a new install when I get my new system though
<kosh> since that will change from x86 to x86_64
<marcez> hello... i need help about rsa token seed kit
<kosh> however it should go pretty quickly
<Red_Herring> !rsa
<ubotu> Red_Herring: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<marcez> ?
<FliesLikeABrick> Red_Herring  DSL isn't useful right now when i'm trying to recover stuff off a housemate's hd and we don't have any blank CDs
<Red_Herring> ah, i see
<kosh> FliesLikeABrick: so what are you trying to do?
<Pyrobob> um... I tried to re-uninstall winex, and I got an error message
<Pyrobob> make[1] : *** [uninstall]  Error 1
<Pyrobob> make[1] : Leaving directory
<FliesLikeABrick> kosh  my housemate has a crashed drive with FAT32 that he needs some very important financial docs off of
<Pyrobob> `/home/tony/winex/include'
<Pyrobob> make: *** [include/__uninstall__]  Error 2
<FliesLikeABrick> not a linux install
<fatejudger> Pyrobob: dude, pastebin
<Pyrobob> ah
<l3m> Pyrobob: use kubuntu.pastebin.com
<fatejudger> Pyrobob: don't flood the channel
<Pyrobob> sry
<fatejudger> Pyrobob: and wtf is "re-uninstall"?
<Pyrobob> tried to uninstall it earlier
<Pyrobob> and failed
<fatejudger> lol
<Pyrobob> tried again thus, a "re-uninstall"
<jindiaz> hey guys, quick question.  is dc++ in the repositories? anyone know the command???
<claire> l3m: no joy with the "apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings* "
<nalioth> jindiaz: if you have universe and multiverse enabled, there are two dc++ clients
<jindiaz> crap, i do have bnoth enabled
<jindiaz> which command should iu use?
<nalioth> jindiaz: open adept and search for dc++
<jindiaz> yah ive tried that b4, it didnt work out nicely.  ill try again though
<l3m> claire: hmm try remove --purge ing kdm and reinstalling
<l3m> claire: if that doesn't work, i'm running out of ides
<l3m> ideas
<claire> l3m: Thanks for the help thus far, anyday
<claire> s/anyday/anyway
<jindiaz> theres only library's
<claire> l3m: Is this the right sytax?  "sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm; sudo apt-get install kdm"
<KaoticEvil> anyone care to help me with a package installation?
<l3m> claire: yes
<l3m> claire: it will remove some meta packages
<Red_Herring> !apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<claire> KaoticEvil: I think I just gave you the syntax you'll need ;)
<l3m> claire: i'd reinstall them too
<KaoticEvil> claire: no, not really.
<l3m> KaoticEvil: well that's the problem with pkg installation?
<KaoticEvil> i cant find the package i need.... i need to install Qt so i can make xconfig for a kernel compile. ive installed 5 or 6 different packages...
<KaoticEvil> qt3-devel, qt4-devel, and several others...
<KaoticEvil> and i continue to get the Qt not installed error
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: libqt*-dev
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: no results returned
<l3m> libqt3-dev, libqt4-dev
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: search in synaptic or adept for 'libqt'  install all that end in -dev
<KaoticEvil> l3m: ive installed both of those
<jindiaz> hey nalioth, is it called "opendchub" in adept?
<jindiaz> is that the correct oe?  its all i could find
<l3m> KaoticEvil: you should probably set QTDIR und QTLIB
<KaoticEvil> l3m: how do i do that? is there a config file somewhere?
<nalioth> jindiaz: no, it's called dc++ and/or dcgui
<cycus_zwisus> how long (on average) does it take to compile gnome 2.14 using garnome? (yes, i know it's kubuntu channel)
<KaoticEvil> cycus_zwisus: that would all depend on your computer...
<cycus_zwisus> athlox xp 2200, ram 256
<cycus_zwisus> athlon*
<jindiaz> awwwwwwwwww man.  damn, cause trhe description is so similar to what the one i use on my main computer is.  lol, ok let me look again
<l3m> KaoticEvil: export QTLIB=/usr/lib
<l3m> KaoticEvil: there's something like QTDIR for includes too, but i forgot the exact name
<l3m> QTLIB
<KaoticEvil> ok
<l3m> i mean
<jindiaz> ummm yah the thing is abt that dcgui version, it says its for gtk
<KaoticEvil> well, i searched in adept for all libqt* files... and there were Qt3 and Qt4 dev libs that werent installed...
<jindiaz> it will work fine with kubuntu?
<jindiaz> errrrr
<jindiaz> kde
<KaoticEvil> jindiaz: you can run GTK apps on KDE
<nalioth> jindiaz: you may use any program you find in the repos any where
<KaoticEvil> as long as you have the GTK file installed
<jindiaz> really?  crap, that bastard lied to me then!
<jindiaz> argh
<KaoticEvil> i run GTK apps every day...
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: if jindiaz installs with apt, it'll install the necessary gtk files
<KaoticEvil> lol jindiaz
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: yup
<jindiaz> ok, im going to give that one a spin, see if it works out, brb
<bla|patrick> weired... i was kicked in ubuntu? what happened?
<bla|patrick> huh?
<KaoticEvil> wow... thats a lot of deps...
<Kyral> meh the new splash stinks
<Red_Herring> i like it
<slow-motion> you can smell it?
<KaoticEvil> Kyral: on what? dapper?
<Kyral> KaoticEvil: yah
<Kyral> I like the other one lol
<l3m> dapper splash is great ;)
<KaoticEvil> how far is dapper? still Flight 5?
<Kyral> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426 <== This one I liked :D
<Russel> i need to knwo where a config files for the maximum open files in ubuntu is
<claire> l3m: Before removing kdm, I installed gdm as an experiment. gdm allows me to log in as myself!
<claire> l3m: ergo it *is* kdm at fault
<l3m> claire: ok cool
<l3m> claire: did purging and reinstalling help?
<claire> removing kdm asks that I remove kubuntu-desktop at the same time (meta package). Do you know what that is, before I remove it?
<crimsun> Russel: change the value in /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<Russel> thx
<claire> I've not done the purge/reinstall yet, you see.
<KaoticEvil> kubuntu-desktop is the meta package that installs KDE (and i believe KDM as well)
<l3m> k
<KaoticEvil> i believe it only installs what is needed by KDE... i dont think it installs any extras
<l3m> claire: just uninstall it
<l3m> claire: it's a meta package, that means it has no content but it references all of the kubuntu desktop kde packages
<claire> l3m: Cool. I didn't want to go in blind and accidentally remove my whole KDE or something. :-O
<l3m> claire: also, you can reinstall it any time
<l3m> ;)
<claire> here goes then!
<KaoticEvil> and as long as ~/.kde is still there, your settings will be ok :)
<KaoticEvil> errr.. should be ok...
<KaoticEvil> im not too sure about that one, but it seems to be the trend :)
<claire> Shush, I'm half way through already!
<ras_> can somebody tell me a channel where i can talk socoally. [new user] 
<KaoticEvil> ras_: about Kubuntu or just talk in general?
<ras_> in general just meet ppl and chat
<crazyhors> hello, i installed kde from a 'ubuntu' system and now have no sound while using kde /dev/dsp not found etc.etc. ...            is there a quick fix for this?
<KaoticEvil> crazyhors: try chaning the sound system that KDE uses...
<blah|patrick> nalioth: ???
<claire> l3m: I can't install kdm again. "Depends: kdebase-bin (= 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1) but 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1 is to be installed"
<nalioth> blah|patrick: you were banned from #ubuntu by seveas
<claire> kubuntu-desktop says it depends on kdm
<nalioth> blah|patrick: ban evasion is not acceptable
<l3m> claire: oh
<blah|patrick> banned, when and why?
<nalioth> blah|patrick: you'll need to ask seveas
<blah|patrick> O_o
<Tm_T> moin
<l3m> claire: hmm did you change apt sources recently?
<blah|patrick> ok... this is wiered
<blah|patrick> hallo Tm_T
<blah|patrick> :)
<l3m> claire: apt-get update and try again....
<claire> I never use apt, always use adept.
<claire> will do...
<blah|patrick> nalioth: could u giv eme that bot link to that wifi page?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blah|patrick about wifi
* ubijtsa prefers aptitude..
<jindiaz> hmmm.. the dc worked, but it looks WAYYYYYYYYYY different then the windows version...  i dunno kinda liked he windows version, is this the only dc versiion for linux?
<crazyhors> KaoticEvil: chaning/changing?
<blah|patrick> as i thought, nalioth, my stick isnt in that list, so that wiki really isnt useful at this point :|
<KaoticEvil> crazyhors: yes, i made a typo... i meant changing
<nalioth> jindiaz: there is dc++ ( a console version) and dcgui (a gui version) <hint: this is not windows>
<nalioth> ubotu: tell blah|patrick about ndiswrapper
<martinp> guys, on my iBook G3 300MHz, my modem does not seem to be supported. I'm currently running Flight 5. Any help would be appreciated.
<blah|patrick> nalioth: there are nativ linuxdrivers
<jindiaz> lol, i knoe its not windows, i just thought it would be developed similar is all
<blah|patrick> but that file's source is weired.
<nalioth> jindiaz: it is the end result that matters, not the appearance
<nalioth> blah|patrick: join #ubuntu-offtopic for help with it
<jindiaz> tru tru, but i mean, that vesion was a breeze to learn how to use, this one seems complicted
<claire> l3m: That didn't fix the problem. However, I am working with gdm now, and my brain is tired, so I might yield defeat on this one for the meantime
<jindiaz> lol
<blah|patrick> nalioth: couldn someone simply download a about 1MB big driverfile and tell me what i have to do with it?
<jindiaz> how is the console version??
<nalioth> blah|patrick: if you join #ubuntu-offtopic we can help you
<blah|patrick> problem 1: no documentation or readme in it
<blah|patrick> kk
<KaoticEvil> claire: even with GDM, you should still be able to login to a KDE session...
<claire> Yeah, it works fine that way. I would have liked to get kdm working so I got that 'warm inside' feeling but I'm pretty knackered now and could do with a rest!
<claire> l3m: Thanks for the help
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: that got it... make xconfig works now :) thanks
<KaoticEvil> i dont know why i didnt try that... i rarely use adept... i prefer apt
<l3m> claire: ok, yw ;)
<claire> KaoticEvil: Thx too
<claire> laters all
<jindiaz> OMG NO WAY!  hey nalioth, the open dc thing i mentioned earlier is the software to host a hub on the dc netwrok!?!?!?
<Russel> does /proc/sys/fs/file-nr has the number of opened files in it?
<nalioth> jindiaz: i have no clue, i dont use it
<jindiaz> awwwww... damn.  well im going to try it out anyways on my primary pc sometime.
<jindiaz> o yah speaking of which, is there a REALLY good site on dual booting?
<jindiaz> im changing thaty pc to linux in the summer, but will need to be able to dual boot for games and such
<jindiaz> and is dual booting done on the same hd?  and also, do i install linux first, then craprosoft?
<nalioth> jindiaz: windows should be installed first
<nalioth> ubotu: tell jindiaz about dualboot
<Russel> how can i find out the actual opened files? lsof | wc -l doesn't stop...
<morrow> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<jindiaz> no way.....................
<jindiaz> its that simple?!?!?
<jindiaz> whut the hellllllllllll have i been doing wassting my time!
<jindiaz> god damn it....
<Tm_T> =)
<cycus_zwisus> !op
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, cycus_zwisus
<jindiaz> oi, one more question though, i have 4 hds, they are all ntfs right now, so one i remove the data disk at a time, how do i format it into linux format?
<jindiaz> one should be when up there
<jindiaz> lol
<Tm_T> qtparted
<jindiaz> i have 900gb+-60gb, so im all good for space, just need to knoe how to go about doing that
<GvsE> :p
<GvsE> nice
<DSlayer> Need help configuring modem on iBook G3 with Flight 5. Any help would be appreciated.
<seanb64> Hi
<jindiaz> yah, mi main pc is like, pure sex.  it has like EVERYTHING one could possibly need... surprisingly im running out of space though... lol, i have just enough to move stuff around
<Tm_T> !partitioning
<ubotu> from memory, partitioning is best done using gparted, gparted, or fdisk. You must unmount a disk before it can be partitioned. Use the LiveCD for this.
<jindiaz> and i just bought the acer 1916 widescreen 19" lcd
<Tm_T> I bet another gparted is meant to be qtparted
<jindiaz> my god its nice
<jindiaz> anyways, aside from that, anyone have a good link on how to go about doing the partitioning????
<nalioth> jindiaz: Tm_T is talking to you
<seanb64> I have an eMac, and i'm attempting to boot, and I go through the splash and everything fine, but after the splash and I just ge t a black screen
<Tm_T> nalioth: you think? ;)
<seanb64> could I have some help?
<nalioth> seanb64: is the box near you now?
<jindiaz> lol, buthow do i use those things?
<nalioth> jindiaz: they are very self-explanatory
<jindiaz> and i knoe he is, biut i was just wondering if there were a page abt this at all
<seanb64> yea, thats what I'm typing on, I also am attempting on a G3 iMAc, it does the same
<crazyhors> no luck with my sound :(
<seanb64> can we trubleshoot on the iMAc?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell seanb64 about xcfg
<seanb64> xcfg?
<crazyhors> followed the pointers from kdehelp
<nalioth> seanb64: in a PM, ubotu has sent you some instructions
<noteventime> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<nalioth> seanb64: run that command and choose the "vesa" driver
<jindiaz> really?  ok but see i dont even knoe how to unmount a disk
<kosh> I HATE the ati binary driver
<kosh> so I just use the open one until I can get some new nvidia cards
<seanb64> do I run that command on OS X?
<seanb64> that bot is telling me to get hit by a windmill
<kosh> if you have more then one radeon card that driver won't work right
<nalioth> hi sabdfl
<seanb64> ]  :P
<sabdfl> hey nalioth
<kosh> and I mean the ati binary driver in general, under windows also it does not work right
<seanb64> do I run that command in the Terminal in OS X
<seanb64> ?
<nalioth> seanb64: no, you run it in kubuntu (type alt-f3 to gain a text console)
<seanb64> so I boot, and hold that down?
<seanb64> oka, I have a prompt
<seanb64> on the iMac
<nalioth> seanb64: type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<seanb64> I get
<nalioth> seanb64: follow the prompts (choose the defaults, unless you are sure of the answer to put) and when it gets to the display driver part, choose "vesa"
<seanb64> cd:2,sudo: Unknown or corrupt file system
<seanb64> thats what comes up
<Dan_The_Mann> i am in need of help... anyone here that can help me with root access?
<ompaul> !tell Dan_The_Mann about root
<ompaul> Dan_The_Mann, have a quick look at the link supplied by the bot
<seanb64> anyone know what to do?
<Dan_The_Mann> ok, im trying to save a file that requires root access
<Dan_The_Mann> sources.txt or something like that
<seanb64> huh
<seanb64> ?
<crazyhors> is there a dillo package anywhere?
<seanb64> help?
<ompaul> Dan_The_Mann, to edit it you do this: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" that will allow you access to save it
<ompaul> seanb64, do you have a live CD?
<Dan_The_Mann> okkk
<seanb64> thats what I'm booting off of
<nalioth> seanb64: that makes no sense
<nalioth> crazyhors: yes there is
<seanb64> I am attempting to boot off of a live CD
<nalioth> seanb64: you don't need to be in a live session, this command won't work from there
<nalioth> seanb64: it won't help you from there
<seanb64> oh, sorry  :\
<ompaul> seanb64, why be sorry, you did not know :-)
<seanb64> I'm more of an OS X dude, but I've always wanted to use Linux
<tarmath> an admirable objective indeed
<seanb64> :)
<tarmath> :)
<ompaul> crazyhors, dillo  is in the Universe repo, if you know what that is.
<seanb64> so, should I burn another Live CD?
<ompaul> seanb64, for what purpose?
<nalioth> seanb64: no, boot into your hard drive install
<Dan_The_Mann> so theres no way i can edit the sources.list file in KATE?
<nalioth> Dan_The_Mann: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<seanb64> I haven't installed it on the hard drives
<ompaul> Dan_The_Mann, you can with ohh see nalioth ^^^ :-)
<crazyhors> ompaul: no i don't but will the package manager help me ?
<seanb64> I wanted to try it on the CD first
<nalioth> seanb64: then you've been using the livecd the whole time?
<seanb64> Yes
<ompaul> crazyhors, yeap
<nalioth> seanb64: no wonder.
<crazyhors> tnx
<seanb64> should I have had it on the hard drive?
<nalioth> seanb64: when you boot the livecd, hit f1 for boot options
<seanb64> ahh, okay, lemme try
<vos_ck> Hi Guys, I just crashed my Knoppix hard disk installation because I tried to upgrade KDE to testing where the rest was stable. Tried it with Debian's spinning mechanism. Afterwards I found out that Knoppix recommends not to try this. Will it work on Kubuntu?
<tarmath> vos_ck: what do you want to do exactly?
<seanb64> it says "Wecome to yaboot"
<nalioth> vos_ck: knoppix is really not suited for a hard drive install, and yes it'll work fine in kubuntu
<seanb64> then a version number: 1.3.13
<Dan_The_Mann> thank you very much for helping me... i was trying to install wine to play counter-strike
<nalioth> seanb64: f1 doesnt bring anything up?
<Dan_The_Mann> bye!
<seanb64> do I hold it down while I hold down "c" to boot the CD?
<vos_ck> I am planning to use Kubuntu in future. I want a stable system but need KDE in testing ( at least in Knoppix ) as I need some libraries for development.
<vos_ck> Is there a hard disk installation from Kubutu-LiveCD?
<tarmath> vos_ck: so basicly, you want the latest stable kde, is that it?
<nalioth> seanb64: no, as soon as the cdrom shows you a screen
<vos_ck> tarmath : Debian differs between stable/testing/SID. Doesn't Kubutu as well?
<seanb64> the white blank screen, or the first boot screen where I have to press enter?
<nalioth> vos_ck: it does not
<tarmath> vos_ck: nope
<vos_ck> alright
<nalioth> seanb64: where you press 'enter' hit f1
<seanb64> okay, lemme do that
<vos_ck> So I might not have the problem at all with the missing library... ;-)
<ompaul> vos_ck, what is this mysterious lib?
<vos_ck> Think it was kdelib4. I needed the kled.h file. It was missing on my knoppix system and was not able to install it.
<vos_ck> It was only available in testing not in stable.
<tarmath> vos_ck: anyway I think you could manage to have that on any system actually made for disk installs...
<seanb64> do I press it while I  press enter, cause when I press it at the prompt, nothing happened
<vos_ck> tarmath : It should be possible, but I crashed my system ;-/ I might have done something wrong there...
<ompaul> noirequus, go have a break, take a spin out and grab a few rays and enjoy the day :-) we'll mind the shop
<ompaul> back in a few minutes
<ompaul> (I hope)
<nico8481> does the system need postfix or can it be removed?
<noirequus> seanb64: perhaps you might find some answers in #ubuntu or ##apple
<tarmath> vos_ck: is it possible with any system... but if you want bleeding edge stuff that just came out, it's much easier with distros like kubuntu...
<seanb64> why?
<ompaul> nico8481, it does not install it unless some package wanted it
<nico8481> ompaul: it seems to be part of the "lsb" metapackage
<vos_ck> Can I install Kubuntu from LiveCD?
<ompaul> meta packages can be deleted with no problem
<nico8481> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<nico8481>   lsb lsb-core lsb-cxx lsb-graphics mailx mutt postfix
<nico8481> I guess it's OK
<vos_ck> tarmath : Do you have the file kled.h on your system?
<ompaul> nico8481, why take it out? (just curious)
<crazyhors> ompaul: where do i find that repository (universal)
<nico8481> ompaul: good question... dunno :-) it just bugs me :)
<ompaul> crazyhors, easiest way to do it is this, open a konsole
<ompaul> nico8481, just turn it off
<ompaul> nico8481, sudo /etc/init.d/postfix stop
<nico8481> ompaul: yup i could have done that... too late it's gone :o)
<seanb64> why do I have to try somewhere else?
<vos_ck> tarmath : waht do you mean by bleeding edge stuff? Sorry, I am no native speaker ( german ) ;-)
<ompaul> seanb64, if your not getting answers you want here, then more support may be available in one of the other channels
<ompaul> crazyhors, have you one open?
<seanb64> it's Kubuntu i'm booting to
<ompaul> crazyhors, I have to go in a few minutes so your call, I have asked you have you a konsole open?
<crazyhors> sec
<noirequus> seanb64: kubuntu is ubuntu is xubuntu
<noirequus> seanb64: and powerpc problems are also handled in ##apple
<crazyhors> yes terminal open
<seanb64> okay, thatnks
<seanb64> thanks*
<ompaul> crazyhors, type this >>sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list<<
<crazyhors> k done
<ompaul> crazyhors, looking down you that file you will see a line which looks like this: #deb http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<ompaul> crazyhors, remove the #
<crazyhors> us.archive...breezy yadayada?
<KaoticEvil> well, i hope i picked the right kernel options....
<ompaul> crazyhors, starts with a # and ends with universe
<crazyhors> tnx
<ompaul> crazyhors, what is your attitude to what is called "non free software" where the free means the ability to maybe read the source and alter it?
<crazyhors> http or deb-src
<ompaul> crazyhors, all you remove is the >>>>#<<<< nothing else
<crazyhors> yes i know how to uncomment a line  thanks ...
<crazyhors> not sure about what you mean re free
<crazyhors> dillo is free
<ompaul> crazyhors, free as in freedom GPL/BSD Licence as against closed source
<crazyhors> my attitude?
<ompaul> crazyhors, yes if you object to it then don't do this - add the word multiverse to the end of the line with universe in it
<crazyhors> ah i see what you mean thanks
<Rayman> any other video editors for linux than pitivi?
<Rayman> any recommendations?
<ompaul> crazyhors, you should sort out the security universe repo also
<Rayman> I can google.. just asking opinions.
<crazyhors> i see
<MidnightDevil> heyz
<crazyhors> what is multiverse incidentally, and what do you recommend?
<ompaul> don't think there is an answer on that one Rayman, perhaps you would like to write up how you find it and operate it and stuff in wiki.ubuntu.com
<seanb64> no one answers on that and slackintosh
<noirequus> crazyhors: uni and multi are repos for legally different programs
<noirequus> crazyhors: i recommend both
<crazyhors> thanks
<seanb64> should I  just try a local installation?
<crazyhors> go have fun dood
<ompaul> seanb64, your itching to just go for it
<crazyhors> or doodette as the case may be
<seanb64> I just want it to bootup
<seanb64> I'm a dude
<erreon> Hello all, could someone help me with a little problem?  I'm logged into the ownly account on this Kubuntu computer of mine and for some reason it doesn't let me run adept it used to run it as root ask for a password and go for it.. now it asks for password and says Root Required
<ompaul> seanb64, if you don't try it you can't find out about it
<crazyhors> seanb64: slackintosh is stagnant ... i have the tree somewhere though...
<seanb64> do I have to format and partition my frive
<seanb64> drive*
<seanb64> that'll be a pill and a half to back all my stuff up
<ompaul> seanb64, I believe you can dual boot a mac, noirequus am I right with that?
<seanb64> but do I have to partition?
<Rayman> ompaul: i'll see what I can do tomorrow. Bed time soon.
<ompaul> seanb64, yes you will have to give up some space to allow kubuntu install
<seanb64> do I have to format the drive and format it with DU?
<ompaul> seanb64, I am not the man to talk with about macs - I don't have one
<erreon> You can partition with out formatting with the correct tools
<seanb64> can I just install it on the same partition?
<ompaul> seanb64, no it is a seperate o/s how would your machine know which one to use when you wanted /bin/ls ?
<erreon> I highly doubt it'd be a great idea
<seanb64> ah, what tools should I use to partition like that?
<erreon> For windows it'd be partition magic... for mac I'm not sure if they have a tool like that
<seanb64> anyone else know
<seanb64> ??
<erreon> It'd take a little research, but they should have a tool builtin or available
<ompaul> seanb64, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<erreon> check out google search for repartition mac hard drive
<erreon> or something
<ompaul> erreon, ^^^
<KaoticEvil> eh.. just use Partition Magic thru VMWare or the like :P
<KaoticEvil> lol
<erreon> hehe
<Dasnipa`> erreon partition magic has a chance to ruin a harddrive because part of PM's code is in the bootsector, and on occasion PM misses the sector and overwrites boot code
<KaoticEvil> err.. not VMWare, WINE rather
<erreon> ahhh
<KaoticEvil> Dasnipa`: actually, thats only common when you use BootMagic
<KaoticEvil> ive used PM for many years and have never had a problem with it... of course, i hate BootMagic, so never used it :)
<erreon> anyone know how I can get adept-updater to work again? I put in the password and I get Root is Required after it tries to start up
<kosh> you are suppsoed to put in your accounts password since it will use sudo
<ompaul> right I am doing stuff biab
<erreon> yes I did that and it said Root Required
<erreon> it seems like its not trying to run in sudo
<kosh> that is strange
<KaoticEvil> erreon: try running Adept with the command "kdesu adept " from the run box
<kosh> from a command line if you do sudo cat  /proc/cpuinfo does it prompt for the password and run that command/
<kosh> I just chose something that won't hurt anything as a test
<MidnightDevil> where can I find X enchangements?
<kosh> MidnightDevil: huh?
<MidnightDevil> transparency, windows effects
<MidnightDevil> like Mac has
<MidnightDevil> :D
<kosh> I think that system settings -> appearance has almost all of those
<erreon> Kaotic: I did what you said it comes up and says you cannot install/remove/upgrade unless you're running on root
<kosh> however most of that stuff does not work very quickly right now so you will slow things down just to make it look faster
<kosh> look better to you I mean not faster
<kosh> however I could not stand that stuff when I have had to use macosx either and tried to turn off all of that stuff also
<MidnightDevil> i see
<MidnightDevil> i cant find it
<MidnightDevil> im talking about gnome
<kosh> why are you in #kubuntu then?
<kosh> kubuntu is kde not gnome
<kosh> sorry where the stuff is at in gnome I have no idea at all
<MidnightDevil> sorry, cause i installed kubuntu and it came with gnome
<MidnightDevil> or.. 5.10 isnt kubuntu? :|
<kosh> kubuntu comes with kde, ubuntu comes with gnome
<kosh> what makes it kubuntu or ubuntu is wether it comes with gnome or kde
<MidnightDevil> i see, so i guess 5.10 is ubuntu
<kosh> 5.10 is a version number
<kosh> kubuntu and ubuntu both have a 5.10
<kosh> kind of like how word has a 2003 and so does excel, powerpoint access etc
* Bjerkely is away: afk
* Bjerkely is back.
<ompaul> noisey setting yourself away is not good, just do /away Reason then if someone tries to talk to you they get the away message if everyone did it the channel would be unusable :-)
<Kasei^> I have a question- when the stable version of dapper will come out?
<ompaul> Kasei^: most likely between the 20th april and 1st june
<ompaul> Kasei^: it is not set in stone yet
<Kasei^> Nice, cause i noticet that new beta of amarok works only with dapper
<Kasei^> and i was a little confused
<ompaul> !tell Kasei^ about distrologic
<ompaul> Kasei^: that may help explain stuff
<crazyhors> how do i add a repo to ?/var/lib/apt/lists
<ompaul> crazyhors: you add them to /etc/apt/sources.list and after that you do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade in that order
<djk_> is there a windowing system that looks like winxp?
<crazyhors> thank you sir
<kosh> windows xp :)
<crazyhors> icewm
<kosh> ice can look fairly close however looking like something else is dangerous
<kosh> since they won't act the same way
<ompaul> djk_: there is something that is a kde theme afik
<djk_> crazyhors: is it icewm's target to look like XP?
<kosh> the target icewm is supposed to look something like os/2
<crazyhors> no
<ompaul> kdelooks.org
<kosh> djk_: why do you want something to look like xp?
<frank__> ompaul: they decided on June 1st for the release
<kosh> nothing else will work like xp
<crazyhors> there is one out there that is intended to look like xp
<crazyhors> and act like it
<ompaul> frank__: since when? I have not seen an annoucement yet I thought it was to go to CC
<djk_> kosh: err.. that was not the reason why i asked, besides, XP doesn't look that bad
<tarmath> linux looking like xp can ease up transition on family members...
<kosh> neither kde, gnome or icewm will act like it
<djk_> kosh: that is nor was the reason why i asked
<kosh> djk_: I didn't say it looked bad however having one thing look like something else when it does not work the same way mostly causes confusion
<crazyhors> winpe it is called orsomething like that
<kosh> djk_: however I would like to now why you want to know
<seanb64> okay, can't partition the drive :(
<djk_> kosh: simple, there's QVWM which looks like win95/98/nt..
<frank__> ompaul: someone said that a the last ubuntu-meeting, that was decided. I don't remeber who said it though
<djk_> kosh: so i was wondering if there is another wm which looks like xp
<seanb64> so what caqn I do?
<djk_> kosh: or if it's only done via themes for kde for example
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can tell me how to play this streaming file?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> http://webct.sfu.ca/fpa147spring06/journalaudio/Ferrari.mp3
<frank__> ompaul: maybe you're right... no official decision yet
<Tallia1Kubuntu> inside firefox i can usually play them.. but with this i have troble
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to do it from command line?
<djk_> kosh: satisfied? ;)
<l3m>  Tallia1Kubuntu it's protected by a login
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i know
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am logged in
<l3m> yeah but we can't test it without one
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i change the settings for the spell chek?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> anyway..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how could i play it outside eclipse?
<seanb64> help!
<Tallia1Kubuntu> sorry..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> l3m: outside firefox
<l3m> Tallia1Kubuntu: well some players allow you to specify an url
<l3m> i think kmplayer does
<l3m> or kaffeine
<Tallia1Kubuntu> what about mplayer?
<seanb64>  +
<KaoticEvil> wow
<l3m> Tallia1Kubuntu: yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i just have to put the link in the argument?
<simian> why is it that when i launch adept from the menu it just hangs permently but when I run it from the comand line 'kdesu adept' it runs fine?
<DjDarkman> can someone help me configure the spell check?
<ompaul> back in a little while
<crazyhors> djk_: http://www.xpde.com/
<simian> why is it that when i launch adept from the menu it just hangs permently but when I run it from the comand line 'kdesu adept' it runs fine?
<Biro_2> how can i disable automont? thanks
<confrey> hi everybody
<burbs> howdy
<Rayman> kplayer seems nice.
<Rayman> too bad it's not in the dapper repos, at least.
<Rayman> ah. seems like a dead project
<tzanger> anyone have any idea why I can't get my Atheros abg card to come up?  It recognizes it, but I can't seem to enable the interface... it goes green checkmark for a second or two and then jumps back to red X.  running iwconfig or kwirelessmonitor manually has a 50/50 chance (maybe not that high) of soft-hanging the system
<tzanger> (i.e. kill -9 is my only way to get the shell back)
<captainbraille> Where are icons located on the computer? And how can I find the website icon (like the small birds on blue from OpenOffice.org) to use on my K Menu?
<souldaddy> aha, stupid question i'm sure.... but i'm trying to download nvidia drivers for linux, how can i find out which linux i have?  the yhave IA32, IA64.  im imagine the 32/64 represent the bit of your processor?
<souldaddy> i imagine*
<nalioth> ubotu: tell souldaddy about nvidia
<tibs01> ello people
<tibs01> whats the best package to sort out hard drive mounts
<tibs01> and whats the best package to install webcam drivers ?
<ompaul> tibs01, define hard drive mounts - there are a few ways that could be seen
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> i have done an update
<tibs01> just installed this
<tibs01> with kde
<tibs01> and ive lost all my mounts in storage media
<tibs01> i can't via hda1
<tibs01> hdb2 is not mounted cos its windows partition
<ompaul> you can't "what goes here" via hda1?
<ompaul> okay, guess you figured that all out
<souldaddy> heh, nalioth, i'm hung up on the first step.  it says to go system, then administration, then Synaptic Package Manager.  i cant find the package manager, or really the administration icon in system even =/
<tibs01> what can i do
<tibs01> what package can i use to auto reenable my mounts ?
<frank__> souldaddy: the equivalent to synaptic in kubuntu is adept
<frank__> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> methinks windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<tibs01> its ntfs
<souldaddy> ahh, sweet frank__  thanks
<noirequus> souldaddy: type alt-f2 > kdesu adept
* zielony idzie po jaks szame
<frank__> souldaddy: np.  you can use adept to install synaptic if you want. I like synaptic better
<ompaul> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<tibs01> Length: 4,864 (4.8K) [text/plain] 
<tibs01> 100%[====================================>]  4,864         --.--K/s
<tibs01> 22:27:04 (116.91 KB/s) - `diskmounter' saved [4864/4864] 
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ ls
<tibs01> Desktop  diskmounter  qce-ga-0.40d  titties.jpg
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ cd ./diskmounter
<tibs01> bash: cd: ./diskmounter: Not a directory
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ ./diskmounter
<tibs01> bash: ./diskmounter: Permission denied
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> thats what program im getting
<noteventime> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<tibs01> ok
<noirequus> tibs01: it's considered rude to paste into irc channels
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> whats the best program to install a webcam ?
<frank__> tibs01: what kind of file is it? diskmounter is a text file (a script)
<tibs01> thats ok
<tibs01> i done it
<ompaul> sudo ./diskmounter
<tibs01> erm
<tibs01> done :)
<tibs01> cheers
<tibs01> erm
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Tm_T> erm
<tibs01> apart from floppy ive lost hda and hdb in the storage media window
<tibs01> n the cd
<captainbraille> How do I move an icon I made into the directory "/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/apps"  that is the right directory right?
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> how do i instal a driver for my webcam ?
<souldaddy> aha frank__ :  so i just used adept to install synaptic... now how do i find/access synaptic :(
<souldaddy> oh nm i got it
<simian> why is it that when i launch adept from the menu it just hangs permently but when I run it from the comand line 'kdesu adept' it runs fine?
<captainbraille> How do I move an icon I made into the directory "/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/apps"  that is the right directory right?
<mornfall> simian: you asked twice already
<slow-motion> n8
<simian> mornfall: yaeh i asked yesterday too. i was just hoping that someone would know the answer
<simian> mornfall: is it a known problem or is it just specific to me
<souldaddy> how do you know what version of linux you're using?   like where can i find that out
<KaoticEvil> souldaddy: "uname -a" will show your kernel version
<ompaul> souldaddy, there is this: uname -a  and this: cat /etc/issue
<noirequus> souldaddy: in a konsole, type "cat /etc/issue"
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> thats my mount done
<tibs01> how do i get my webcam working
<tibs01> its a logitech quickcam
<_kevin> how do you copy files to a different location with konsole?
<souldaddy> aha, well i mean... i think it smore specific than that.  like i'm looking through the synaptic thing at the available linux drivers and they aren't 'flavor' specific
<souldaddy> its like a kernal version or something
<KaoticEvil> _kevin: like this: cp <oldfile> <newfile>
<tibs01> its a logitech quickcam express
<reconciliation> cp [source]  [destination]  ::: read the man page
<tibs01> usb
<KaoticEvil> souldaddy: as i said: uname -a will give you the kernel version
<souldaddy> oh
<rysiek|pl> KaoticEvil: actually, uname -r will suffice
<noirequus> ubotu: tell _kevin about cli
<souldaddy> didn't see what you said, sorry
<ompaul> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is, like, now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<_kevin> KaoticEvil: thanks, how do I copy it into a different folder?
<noirequus> souldaddy: anything you see in synaptic is available for your usage
<simian> good night all :)
<rysiek|pl> _kevin: cp <filepath> <newfilepath>
* simian is thinking about work first thing tomorrow morning :(
<KaoticEvil> _kevin: add the directory name in front of <newfile> as in: cp /home/user/foo.bar /home/user/data/foo.bar
<rysiek|pl> cu simian
<KaoticEvil> rysiek|pl: does that only print the kernel version?
<_kevin> thanks for the help! =)
<rysiek|pl> KaoticEvil: 2.6.12-10-k7 -> aye, only the version :)
<tibs01> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<tibs01> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<tibs01> that package should be filed.
<tibs01> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<tibs01> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<tibs01>   easycam2: Depends: camorama but it is not installable
<tibs01> E: Broken packages
* mode/#kubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o noirequus]  by noirequus
<souldaddy> ok 1 more question.  how do i log in as the root?  i never setup the root user, ala a password
<noirequus> souldaddy: that is a bad idea.
<Kyral> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<noirequus> souldaddy: read that ^^^^
* Kyral holsters his quick keyboard fingers
<souldaddy> hm
<souldaddy> ah, these tutorials are just driving me nuts i guess.  i read through them do what they say, but none of the menus are even similar
<souldaddy> or the options even
<souldaddy> =/
<rysiek|pl> souldaddy: although I still prefer the good ol' "su" ;)
<souldaddy> like in this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto i open up my synaptic and do what it says, and i dont get the same menu
<rysiek|pl> are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<souldaddy> kubuntu
<souldaddy> but shouldn't synaptic be the same?
<souldaddy> i'm TOTALLY new to linux.  so i'm sorry if these questions just sound ridiculously newby
<reconciliation> cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvbbbbbb
* mode/#kubuntu [+o noirequus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o noirequus]  by noirequus
<djk_> noirequus: why would having a root account be a bad idea?
<noirequus> ubotu tell djk_ about root
<rysiek|pl> souldaddy: it should be the same, but maybe it's a different version than the one the HowTop was originally written for
<Tm_T> good night comrades, behave nice ;) ->
<djk_> err.. noirequus not every one is a noob here, i know you're used to them.
<rysiek|pl> cu
<noirequus> souldaddy: you should cut to the chase and edit your /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor (the instructions are in the wiki page)
<Kyral> Well
<andrewski> does anyone know which package is responsible for the boot image?  i'm actually trying to remove kubuntu, but it still boots up with the blue image.
<Kyral> Compiz works
<djk_> noirequus: the question was, why is it a bad idea in your opinion.
<Kyral> just no window decos
<noirequus> djk_: it is explained on that page quite nicely.
<Kyral> the so called "kde-window-decorator" doesn't work
<djk_> noirequus: actually it is not..
<rysiek|pl> andrewski: usplash-artwork, I guess
<ompaul> djk_, well the thing is that if you want to ask that you should do so in a *-offtopic and remember that noone is obliged to answer, the thing is we provide support to the various *ubuntu distros the way they are made and have read the page sent to you and agree with its conclusions
<djk_> noirequus: it's just a bunch of 'yay, sudo is great'-sentences :)
<rysiek|pl> andrewski: look at the USplashCustomizationHowTo wiki page
<ompaul> djk_, that is taking it a bit far, it never says yay
#kubuntu 2006-03-25
<andrewski> rysiek|pl: cheers
<djk_> ompaul: i know that. but when someone states, in here, that having a root account is a bad idea, i do think an explanation in here is needed.
<rysiek|pl> hi
<noirequus> djk_: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<Kyral> meh screw XGL
<Kyral> too buggy for my tastes
<schorem> XGL is fun, workt fine for me
<schorem> Just installed Kubuntu dapper drake flight 5, so far so good
<Kyral> schorem: I couldn't login to Kopete because somehow the dialog for KWallet wasn't popping up right
<schorem> I have to say I did get it working on GNOME
<Kyral> and it still ****s up my media players...so no anime (which is a breaker for me :P)
<frank__> Kyral: use kaffeine-xine   everything works for me
<schorem> Didn't have that problem. I posted some small tutorial on ubuntux.org
<schorem> Also a screenshot
<Kyral> frank__: Don
<Kyral> e
<frank__> Kyral: oh your problem is with xgl?
<Kyral> frank__: yah :D
<frank__> Kyral: ok
<schorem> Kyral: How did u install?
<Kyral> with the XGL Howto on Wiki.Ubuntu
<schorem> I followed the tut on ubuntuforums
<schorem> works fine
<Kyral> video playing?
<schorem> yep
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> link :P
<schorem> even transparent windows
<schorem> see screener: http://www.debianforum.nl/wiki/index.php/Afbeelding:Schorems_xgl.png
<frank23> maybe a video driver issue?
<E-Train> is there anyway to check traffic on port 80. It seems like i have a really burpey connection. traffic on other ports like 6667 are fine. Any tips?
<E-Train> is there anyway to check traffic on port 80. It seems like i have a really burpey connection. traffic on other ports like 6667 are fine. Any tips?
<E-Train> is there anyway to check traffic on port 80. It seems like i have a really burpey connection. traffic on other ports like 6667 are fine. Can anyone help?
<Kyral> oy kinda sketchy
<noirequus> !repeat
<noirequus> E-Train: repeating isn't gonna get an answer any quicker, and just floods the channel
<ubotu> rumour has it, repeat is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you.  You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://www.ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Kyral> Hmm some of the shortcuts no work
<noirequus> Kyral: did you get my /msg ?
<Kyral> noirequus: no///
<kbrooks> iskde easy?
<kbrooks> is kde easy?
<frank23> kbrooks: what do you mean? kde is different. some like it better
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> I think I need to jack up the min FPS
<Kyral> forget it
<Kyral> its a nice show, but too much trouble
<kbrooks> What nice show?
<Kyral> XGL
<kbrooks> ah?
<_phil> who knows how to make a kubuntu instal disk
<_phil> ?
<frank23> _phil: you download the image and then burn it. did you download it?
<_phil> um were can i download the image
<frank23> !iso
<ubotu> iso is probably download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<souldaddy> question:  so i downloaded some software i want to install.  how do i import it with adept?  or does adept search ALL my files?
<frank23> souldaddy: adept can only install software which is in the ubuntu repository
<frank23> souldaddy: anything that is not there you have to install manually. what did you want to install?
<souldaddy> well, i downloaded flash from macromedia, but then i realized its in the repository already
<frank23> souldaddy: did you enable universe and multiverse?
<souldaddy> ya
<souldaddy> well i think i did :)  i followed the instructions how
<frank23> souldaddy: you must have because I think flash is in multiverse
<souldaddy> ya
<souldaddy> so i mean, like what software isn't in the respository?  lol
<souldaddy> i've been randomly searching stuff and i cant find anything thats not in here
<frank23> souldaddy: mostly commercial software and some lesser used programs
<arrinmurr> cinelerra :/
<souldaddy> so frank23 :  i have these java IDE's on a cd that came with my school textbook.  it says they have linux IDE'S on here, and other stuff.  how would i go about installing that?
<frank23> souldaddy: things like sun java, w32codecs, libdvdcss are commonly used but cannot be distributed by ubuntu. you can find other repositories for them though
<souldaddy> like what does that mean
<souldaddy> this is someone who's been using linux for the last 45 minutes
<souldaddy> the only 45 minutes of linux i've ever seen :O
<frank23> souldaddy: hehe ;)  libdvdcss is needed for playing dvds, w32codecs for playing closed video formats like wmv
<Dasnipa`> java.sun.com will have the java IDEs and stuff
<frank23> !tell souldaddy about restricted
<Dasnipa`> while we're at it...
<Pyrobob> how do Iu ninstall cvswinex?
<Dasnipa`> !tell souldaddy about sudo
<souldaddy> haha
<souldaddy> i love the !tell
<souldaddy> i think its slightly humorous.  but probably saves you guys a lot of time
<frank23> souldaddy: it does. everyone has the same questions
<Pyrobob> I don't have a source file I installed cvswinex from. I used a script that I ran with the shell. how would I uninstall it?
<frank23> Pyrobob: was installed using a make install  command at the end?
<souldaddy> ahah
<Pyrobob> don't think so
<frank23> Pyrobob: how was it installed exactly?
<Pyrobob> cd Desktop
<Pyrobob> ./GetCVSWineX.sh
<Pyrobob> let the script do all the work
<Pyrobob> think it did the "make install" for me
<Pyrobob> because I didn't haev to
<Pyrobob> have*
<frank23> Pyrobob: you never used sudo or su anywhere?
<Pyrobob> oh yeah sry
<Pyrobob> was logged in as su
<Pyrobob> when I did it
<jhronline> #gay
<jhronline> lol
<Pyrobob> so...
<frank23> Pyrobob: I'm not sure...  if you can't find a uninstall script of some sort, look in  /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/lib  for the files it would have installed. simply deleting them might be ok
<Pyrobob> alrighty
<Pyrobob> im too lazy to search for an uninstall script... *clears the files manually*
<frank23> Pyrobob: hopefully they are in /usr/local
<Pyrobob> frank23: um... I've got like 14 icons that say wine... unsure whats what
<Pyrobob> frank23: just clear all the "wine" icons and re-install what I need?
<frank23> Pyrobob: do look in /usr/local with a terminal
<frank23> Pyrobob: you will need sudo to remove those files. delete only within /usr/local
<Pyrobob> looking in it with Konqueror
<Pyrobob> and its telling me "no such device" with the konsole
<Pyrobob> terminal*
<frank23> Pyrobob: cd /usr/local
<Pyrobob> should I do it as root, then?
<Pyrobob> oh there it goes
<frank23> Pyrobob: only root can delete yeah
<Pyrobob> sry put urs  lol
<Pyrobob> there's stuff like "uninstaller" and "wcmd" in /usr/local/bin
<Pyrobob> I haven't got a clue what their to
<Pyrobob> should I delete them? or no
<frank23> Pyrobob: try and see if they are related to winex
<frank23> Pyrobob: run wcmd to see what it does
<souldaddy> so a sort of side question.... whats different from kubuntu vs like redhat?  or suse?  or any of the others?
<frank23> souldaddy: kubuntu is based on debian. it uses the same package management as debian: apt.   redhat and suse both use rpm
<souldaddy> ah
<frank23> souldaddy: kubuntu has a fixed 6 months release cycle so programs are always relatively recent
<Pyrobob> frank23: well, when I deleted them, none of the wine programs worked. which is good
<Pyrobob> frank23: so, ima re-install wine and see if it will finally want to work right
<Dasnipa`> cedega > wine
<Pyrobob> would crossover office run without wine?
<bjeff> I have trouble with my network and internet connection. seems kubuntu forgets or cannot set default gateway to 10.0.0.1, and this is really annoying. Help!
<Pyrobob> or is it based to run on wine?
<frank23> Pyrobob: You can get the latest wine using the wine deb repository
<Pyrobob> isn'
<frank23> Pyrobob: yes crossover office runs without wine.
<Pyrobob> t
<Pyrobob> that wine 0.9.8?
<Dasnipa`> im excited for wine to come out with a 1.0
<frank23> Pyrobob: crossover is based on wine but it all sefl-contained
<Pyrobob> ah
<Pyrobob> because that was working fine, and I was wondering why photoshop ran fine but wine wouldn't
<bjeff> arg
<frank23> Pyrobob: Wine 0.9.10 is the latest
<Pyrobob> oh because I had a tarball of 9.8
<Pyrobob> 0.9.8*
<frank23> Pyrobob: crossover automatically handles all the special tweaks wine needs for different programs
<Pyrobob> I see
<frank23> Pyrobob: deb line for the latest wine:   deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<souldaddy> frank23: thanks =p
<frank23> souldaddy: np
<Pyrobob> already got wine installed
<Pyrobob> and its not giving me the gay error message!
<Pyrobob> n.n
<frank23> Pyrobob: what do you mean? used to be an error message?
<Pyrobob> yeah
<Pyrobob> lemme find it...
<Pyrobob> had it pasted somewhere
<frank23> Pyrobob: probably because the wine in /usr/local/bin is run before the one in /usr/bin
<Pyrobob> probably had somthing to do with winex
<Pyrobob> and cvswinex
<Pyrobob> because cvswinex worked before I started screwing with it
<Pyrobob> to get rid of it
<Pyrobob> and that screwed up winex
<Pyrobob> and winex screwed up wine... so yeah. there was an error message
<Pyrobob> a few, ratehr
<Pyrobob> rather* lol
<Pyrobob> couldn't even do a proper "make uninstall" for winex
<Pyrobob> would get error messages for that
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<frank23> Pyrobob: yeah...  anyways always try to install with apt or from a .deb.  If you need to compile, use checkinstall instead of make install
<Pyrobob> frank23: sure thing! had to put up with the crap for too long. might as well not start with it, right?
<Pyrobob> lol
<frank23> gotta go.
<Pyrobob> where can I get the mozilla activeX plugin?
<Pyrobob> I tried installing GunZ with Wine and it asks for it
<ubuntu> !Question   I'm new here,,,  what I'm I to expect here?!
<ubotu> ubuntu: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Mortalman> Just downloaded kubuntu 5 DVD via bittorrent, popped it in.  Did the integrity check. All seems good, but it fails at "loading installer files" or something to that extent.  Any ideas?
<Yonah|newbie> I'm wondering if there is a messenger that can be used with the K environment that allows webcam and audio chat?
<Yonah|newbie> Anyone have any idea?
<Yonah|newbie> I'm VERY new to Linux altogether, and especially new to Kubuntu. ;)
<Mortalman> Good question. No idea. lol
<Mortalman> Let me know if you find one.
<Yonah|newbie> I'm trying to break away from Windows, but it's hard 'cause I use Yahoo Messenger with Voice Chat all the time....
<Yonah|newbie> No doubt... I'll be looking. ;)
<Yonah|newbie> if Yahoo has a suitable program for Linux, I don't know how to install it....
<Yonah|newbie> lol
<Yonah|newbie> I don't know how to install ANYTHING. ;)
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: kopete supports webcams at least for msn, not sure about yahoo
<Yonah|newbie> I guess I'm supposed to open an X Window and type in something with "sudo..."
<Mortalman> gaim is working on it.  Should be in their next release.
<Yonah|newbie> I haven't seen the option on kopete.
<Yonah|newbie> and i've received alerts from friends on msn who wanted to chat with cam, and nothing came through.
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: what version of kopete?
<Yonah|newbie> i did the most recent update.
<Yonah|newbie> let me check
<Mortalman> arrinmurr: ubuntu vs. kubuntu.  Are they about the same as far is visualy stimulation? lol
<_slash> hey guys
<Yonah|newbie> It's 0.10.4
<_slash> i have a question
<Yonah|newbie> I assume that's the most up-to-date, right?
<Yonah|newbie> hey, slash... i'm NOT the person to ask. ;)
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: ok, you'll need KDE 3.5.1 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<_slash> i'm actually using kde for kubuntu..
<Yonah|newbie> oh
<Yonah|newbie> arrinmurr... i don't know how to INSTALL anything. ;)
<_slash> yesterday I downloaded gnome and some other stuff
<_slash> but now, my desktop is gnome/gdm
<_slash> how do I change it back to kde?
<Yonah|newbie> ??
<Yonah|newbie> I don't even know how to log in as root. ;)
<Yonah|newbie> lol
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: well that's not difficult
<Yonah|newbie> how do i do it?
<arrinmurr> Mortalman: err... i don't know. i haven't used gnome for a while ;)
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: press alt + f2 , type "kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Yonah|newbie> I have the Konsole Shell (X Window?).
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: press alt + f2 , type "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Mortalman> screenshot URLs for both?
<Yonah|newbie> what is that, arrinmurr?
<arrinmurr> Mortalman: just look for screenshots of gnome and kde ;)
<arrinmurr> Mortalman: both of them can look pretty much just like you want them
<arrinmurr> Mortalman: see http://lynucs.org/?gnome and http://lynucs.org/?kde
<Mortalman> k
<Yonah|newbie> arrinmurr: what is that file "sources.list" that you had me open?
<Yonah|newbie> wb, slash
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: you have it open?
<Yonah|newbie> yes
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: there's all the package repositories - there you can define where ubuntu gets it packages (programs)
<Yonah|newbie> hell if that doesn't just confuse me. ;)
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: and now you're going to add KDE 3.5.1 there
<Yonah|newbie> how do i do that?
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: were you asked for a password?
<Yonah|newbie> no
<Yonah|newbie> in fact, most of it says "restricted"
<Yonah|newbie> " deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ breezy main restricted "
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: then do it again the way i said later, corrected
<Yonah|newbie> ... oh
<Yonah|newbie> i didn't see the corrected version.
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: press alt + f2 , type "kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Yonah|newbie> same
<oxez> Okay, I'm running ubuntu, now I installed 'kubuntu-desktop'. Everything went fine, I configured my desktop. There is one thing: mounted partitions don't show up on desktop. They're also not in konki when I type 'media:/' in the address bar. Do I need to configure something else to get those things to work properly? (For the mounted drives on the desktop, I already checked the option, still doesnt work)
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: i said it first without "kdesu". with kdesu you should have been asked for a password, but if you weren't, let's just continue then
<Yonah|newbie> lol - no request...
<oxez> (sorry) :/
<Yonah|newbie> oxez: welcome back
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: but you did do it with kdesu?
<Yonah|newbie> yes
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: ok. good.
<Yonah|newbie> i ented 'kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list' in the run command window.
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: ok
<Yonah|newbie> entered*
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: hmm.. wait a moment
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: you can delete everything that's in there, and put this there instead http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/611717
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: i mean, the text you can find there :)
<Yonah|newbie> of course
<Yonah|newbie> lol
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: and then save the file
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: and you had already updated your system somehow, right?
<Yonah|newbie> what will that do?
<Yonah|newbie> yes
<Yonah|newbie> I saved the file with the pasted text
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: good. that will add the necessary package sources for KDE 3.5.1 - and also some other stuff
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: actually, to be on the safe side, open that text file again the same way you did before
<Yonah|newbie> ok, i'm opening it.
<Yonah|newbie> it's open.
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: and put # in front of the last two deb-lines
<Yonah|newbie> andre__: welcome
<Yonah|newbie> __mikem: welcome
<Yonah|newbie> ok
<__mikem> Could someone help, I got locked out of the ubuntu chanel, on account of some guy is using some exploit over there
<Yonah|newbie> even though the next-to-last one is the KDE 3.5.1?
<__mikem> oh, hey Yonah
<Yonah|newbie> do i need to reboot in order for anything to change?
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: then save, and update your system again. after that reboot. then open up the file again, and take # away from the last two deb-lines. then save, and update your system again. then reboot, and you should be in KDE 3.5.1 with the latest Kopete :)
<Yonah|newbie> good grief!
<Yonah|newbie> i don't even remember how to update... lol
<Yonah|newbie> wasn't it... sudo apt-get update ??
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: first sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Yonah|newbie> doesn't that take like an hour?
<Yonah|newbie> lol
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: depends on your internet connection of course
<Yonah|newbie> cable
<Yonah|newbie> i'm doing the update now
<Yonah|newbie> it's just the upgrade that seems to take forever
<Yonah|newbie> the update is damn-near done
<Yonah|newbie> ok, now that the update is done, i go back to the file and take away those two #'s that I put in?
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: did you run dist-upgrade already?
<Yonah|newbie> not yet ;)
<oxez> any1 have an idea?
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: sudo apt-get update only updates the list of new available versions programs. dist-upgrade installs them
<arrinmurr> Yonah|newbie: so with update, you didn't really do much yet ;)
<Yonah|newbie> arrinmurr: do i need to leave the #'s until after i do the upgrade?
<__mikem> hey arrinmurr some guy has discovered an exploit in the irc server and managed to lock me and several other people out of the ubuntu chanel, I know this to be the case because I saw it happen to several other people before it happened to me
<Yonah|newbie> dist-upgrade*
<__mikem> do you know how I would go about getting back in
<Yonah|ignorant> arrinmurr: I have it ready with the dist-upgrade command typed in, ready to hit Enter. Should I hit it?
<Yonah|ignorant> nevermind... you said "reboot"
<Yonah|ignorant> i'll be right back
<Kaiser_Away> netsplit
<__mikem> Thats persicely how I got locked out of the other chat room
<Kaiser_Away> which one?
<__mikem> ubuntu
<__mikem> some guy is using some exploit
<__mikem> involving DCC SEND
<__mikem> now every time I try to join, it says the chanel is invite only
<Kaiser_Away> yeh. /msg amaranth and ask him to invite you in
<__mikem> ok, I PMed him
<__mikem> the problem is, hes not in here
<Kaiser_Away> no, he's in #ubuntu
<KaoticEvil> hey Kaiser_Away :)
<__mikem> then how do I pm him im if I am in here
<Kaiser_Away> hi KaoticEvil
<Snake__> hey Kaiser_Away
<Kaiser_Away> __mikem: he just lifted the  invite only
<__mikem> ok
<Snake__> __mikem: you can PM anyone on the network anywhere
<__mikem> OK
<Snake__> ...
<__mikem> what was
<__mikem> that CTCP thing
<KaoticEvil> hey Kaiser_Away... whats your opinion... im rebuilding my kernel... should i go with the vanilla sources or the ubuntu sources?
<Snake__> vanilla sounds good...mmmm
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: ubuntu sources if possible
* Snake__ wants icecream now
<KaoticEvil> lol Snake__
<feens> does compiz-kde + xgl work in dapper?
<KaoticEvil> Kaiser_Away: any particular reason? (other than the fact that it's an official ubuntu package?)
<KaoticEvil> shouldnt it be the same sources?
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: there will be some patches the ubuntu people apply to make it integrate etter
<KaoticEvil> ah, ok
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: you need to use compiz-gnome (gnome-window-decorator)
<Kaiser_Away> i think slackware and LFS are the only distros with vanila kernels
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: hmm...what's the compiz-kde package then?
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: it's the package that brings kde-window-decorator, which doens't work ;)
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: ...yet, anyway
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: ah, I see...guess I'll just have to wait
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: well, i'm running xgl+compiz fine with gnome-window-decorator
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: don't I lose my kde windecs then?
<enfact> yeah it wont work with kde
<enfact> already tried :)
<enfact> but i installed xgl for gnome, then installed kubuntu-desktop
<__mikem> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<__mikem> ubotu good bot
<ubotu> thanks __mikem :)
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: well yeah, but it does work under kde
<Snake__> Ugh why are people so stupid... "i just watched doom 3 it was a great movie" ... 1) Doom sucked. 2) There is no "Doom 3" movie
<Snake__> gahh
* Snake__ sucicides
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: how much work to setup xgl/comiz-gnome/gnome-window-manager on KDE?
<__mikem> ubotu lart Snake__
* ubotu strangles Snake__ with a doohicky mouse cord
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: not much
<jesusfish> hmm....tempting....
<__mikem> !lart jesusfish
* ubotu drops a truckload of VAXen on jesusfish
<Snake__> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Snake__> aka __mikem , stop
<jesusfish> guess I should upgrade to dapper first
<__mikem> lol ok
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: compiz-gnome has quite a lot of gnome-dependencies though. but i wrote them down and i'll just remove them along with compiz-gnome when compiz-kde starts working ;)
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: ya, I figured that much
<jesusfish> lets see how bad upgrading to dapper is
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: you'll face less problems with a clean install, probably
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: more than likely
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: but then I have to worry about backing stuff up
<jesusfish> hmm....interesting....apparently I lose KDE then
<KaoticEvil> is it better to statically build options into the kernel or build them as modules?
<Kaiser_Away> depends what it is
<__mikem> How in gods name was I banned from debian-bots I haven't even been there in a while
<Kaiser_Away> most stuff modules is best (vido driver for example)
<__mikem> brb
<KaoticEvil> so that if/when you change your video card, you can just remove the old module, compile a new one, and plug it into the kernel, right?
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: or tehres a module update
<Kaiser_Away> but that's basicly the idea, yes
<KaoticEvil> ok
<Kaiser_Away> the other option is recompile your kernel every time you want to change something :)
<KaoticEvil> well, i wont be changing the video card in this computer *ever* again
<Kaiser_Away> which is fine on a server, but not a desktop
<KaoticEvil> in fact, the only thing im going to do to this system is change out the CDROM for a DVD/CDRW combo drive
<KaoticEvil> and thats gonna be tuesday, probably
<Kaiser_Away> do vidoe as a module, most other stuff can be static in/out
<KaoticEvil> in fact, once i get that drive in here, i'll probably just backup my ~ dir and reinstall.
<Kaiser_Away> and if you do vid as a module, *mae sure you alow loadable modules in the kernel*
<KaoticEvil> i want to change my partitioning around... and the last time i did it while it was running, it was a SERIOUS pain
<Kaiser_Away> i konow what it's like, i went througt that when i dropped my 300~ gig of NTFS (over 15~ partitons) to go 100% ext3
<Kaiser_Away> (over 4 partitions)
<KaoticEvil> exactly
<KaoticEvil> well, right now, ive got / and /home/kao/data
<Kaiser_Away> i share your pain brother :)
<KaoticEvil> and a swapspace.
<KaoticEvil> i want /, /home, /boot and swap
<jesusfish> hmmm...why would KDE be removed on a dist-upgrade from breezy->dapper?
<KaoticEvil> and maybe /usr as well
<Kaiser_Away> jesusfish: what part of KDE?
<jesusfish> Kaiser_Away: ah, most of it
<Kaiser_Away> KaoticEvil: don't bother with /usr
<Kaiser_Away> jesusfish: do you have Kubuntu-desktop installed?
<jesusfish> Kaiser_Away: not sure, it's been a while
<Kaiser_Away> jesusfish: make sure it's installed, then try the upgrade again
<jesusfish> ah, screw it...I'll get it all sorted out
<jesusfish> lol
<Kaiser_Away> o_0 wha?
<jesusfish> what version of alsa is in dapper?
<jesusfish> hmm, guess I could just browse the repository
<Kaiser_Away> alsa utils 1.0.10
<jesusfish> ah, 714KB/s
<Kaiser_Away> :/
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: doing a dist-upgrade now?
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: yup
<arrinmurr> jesusfish: good luck :)
<jesusfish> arrinmurr: we'll see what kind of state it leaves me in
<Kaiser_Away> jesusfish: if you needed kuubuntu-desktop and don't have it, i give you no sympaty :)
<jesusfish> Kaiser_Away: I can just install it after
<Kaiser_Away> i recoment before, but your call ;)
<jesusfish> Kaiser_Away: if I lose KDE for period of time it won't be the end of the word
<jesusfish> world*
<Kaiser_Away> jesusfish: some of us live our lives without it :)
<jesusfish> I have my Mac if I don't feel like fixing it right away
<Kaiser_Away> <grin> i hav vim
<jesusfish> hehe
<Kaiser_Away> bbl. doing stuff :)
<_bernard> Good nite, this is my first try on an irc. I wish to seek support for a problem on my Acer Travelmate 2201 LCi that runs very hot. and the acpi seems not to work.
<Kaiser_Away> _bernard:  try asking in #ubuntu-laptop if you have no luck here. bbl
<_bernard> Thx. Since I am totally new to irc, I hve to add the #ubuntu-laptop to the list?
<arrinmurr> _bernard: just try to click on it
<_bernard> Thx arrinmurr for the info. Iwill try
<mart> anyone know enough spanish to know what "cafe en grano" is?
<Yonah|back> arrinmurr: So, I think I have the latest version now.... I did an update through Synaptic...
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: what's your kopete version now then?
<Yonah|back> But, it is still version 0.11.1 (rather, than 0.10.4).
<Yonah|back> That's the most recent one it will update to.
<Yonah|back> I had to go through hell to get it to update that! LOL
<Yonah|back> And I don't see an option for webcam, still.
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: that's the latest i think
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: it should be in the preferences window
<Yonah|back> i don't see a preferences window either.
<Yonah|back> arrinmurr: sorry i'm so dense
<Yonah|back> i'm VERY new to linux ;)
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: settings -> preferences or something? but if your webcam is plugged in, you should unplug it before opening that
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: or settings -> configure kopete. i don't quite remember what it is
<Yonah|back> I found it
<Yonah|back> It uses the old NetMeeting program that was on older versions of MSN.
<Yonah|back> I don't know if it will be compatible.
<Yonah|back> configure plugins
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: err.. so did you get a screen where you should see your webca image?
<Yonah|back> not yet
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: did you look in settings -> configure kopete.. or something?
<Yonah|back> actually, the damn machine is not even picking up my webcam.
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: what is your webcam exactly?
<Yonah|back> veo stingray
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: hmm.. i think it should work
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: however, the webcam drivers are broken in ubuntu (unless they've been just fixed). you should follow this howto to fix them http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=407656&postcount=1
<Yonah|back> LOL - nothing comes easily with Linux!
<KaoticEvil> well hell.
<crrj> Ah, but the satisfaction when you figure out what it is doing / not doing, and have a better understanding of the system.
<KaoticEvil> i cant even find the ndiswrapper option on this kernel source. i cant use it then.
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: well, you just have to copy & paste those lines, and after that all the webcams in this list http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html should work - can you do that as easily in windows? :)
<Yonah|back> same file?
<Yonah|back> nope... in the x window, i guess.
<_bernard> I was there 20 mins ago, seeking assistance about my acer laptop running abnormally hot. Someone suggested #ubuntu-laptop. Nobody replied to my query there.
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: err.. yeah, in a terminal window
<_bernard> mart "cafe en grano" means coffe beans
<mart> _bernard: thanks, google said "grains" and that didn't really help distinguish between beans and ground coffee :(
<_bernard> Sorry mart I could not help u
<crrj> Ground coffee works better for brewing, whole beans are better covered in chocolate ;D
<mart> _bernard: no, you have :)
<mart> yeah, I want beans - but fancy some torrefacto, which I don't seem to be able to buy here.
<_bernard> mart , Do u know how I can get help about my acer travelmate 2201 lci running too hot?
<crrj> it could be a physical problem with the fan
<mart> _bernard: what' sort of cpu does it have?
<crrj> or does it work properly in other OSes?
<_bernard> crrj, the unit runs very cool under windows. It has 2 fans, and they cycle according to the temp correctly
<Yonah|back> arrinmurr: there is a line there that appears to have no command ('tar xvfz spca5xx...')
<mart> _bernard: what kind of cpu? grep model.name /proc/cpuinfo
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: what do you mean?
<Yonah|back> nevermind... it's going
<arrinmurr> Yonah|back: tar is a command :)
<_bernard> mart, I have an intel Celeron D330 processor at 2.66Ghz
<mart> _bernard: the cpudyn and powernowd packages can be used to slow your processor when it isn't doing much, but I don't know which to use for that
<mart> _bernard: I guess powernowd would work - since that supports most things.
<Pyrobob> I got a question about steam
<Pyrobob> I installed it with Crossover Office
<Pyrobob> and it works fine until I login
<Pyrobob> it takes me to an "update" window
<Pyrobob> or somthing like that. says cancel at the bottom right
<Pyrobob> but it freezes there
<Pyrobob> doesn't even show text
<Pyrobob> any ideas?
<_bernard> mart, How do i check to see if powernowd is installed or running
<mart> _bernard: installed? dpkg -l pownernowd
<mart> _bernard: what does that say?
<mart> _bernard: you should also check that you have a directory called something like /proc/acpi/throttling
<_bernard> mart it says ii powernowd 0.96-2ubuntu1...
<mart> _bernard: ok, so it's installed ...
<_bernard> mart, you seem to be very busy. I appreciate your help. I will do some research on powernowd. Have a good nite
<_bernard> Mart, yu r still there. ok
<mart> _bernard: you can check if it's running using ps aux |grep powernow
<oxez> hi, I installed the amarok kubuntu package version 1.4beta2, and now my songs starts a bit too fast (The first second is played in .5 second). Is there a way to fix that?
<Pyrobob> and I take it no one has an answer to my question...
<_bernard> mart , it is embarassing that i cannot give the command correctly apparently
<mart> _bernard: try ps -C powernowd
<mart> _bernard: if you get more than line of output, then it's running already
<_bernard> mart, to ps -C I got one line of reply
<mart> _bernard: this ?"  PID TTY          TIME CMD"
<mart> nothing else?
<_bernard> mart I got exactly that nothing else
<mart> _bernard: you can copy and paste from the terminal?
<_bernard> mart, yes i can. But I read an hour ago it was not welcome here. I do not want to offend anyone
<mart> _bernard: one or two lines is normally fine
<mart> hmmm
<_bernard> bernard@ubuntu:~$ ps -C powenowd
<_bernard>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<mart> _bernard: yeah, can you join #flood ? (click the name)
<mart> _bernard: and paste the output of:  ls /proc/acpi
<_bernard> mart , I did it.
<mart> _bernard: this is on the laptop, right?
<_bernard> mart , yes this is the laptop in question
<_bernard> mart I checked the content of thermal_zone and it was empty
<mart> _bernard: well, you may be able to persuade your fan to be a bit more proactive...
<mart> _bernard: ah, try this
<_bernard> mart. I sent you the result of ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<mart> cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling
<_bernard> mart, the answer was "not supported"
<mart> _bernard: oh.  that doesn't sound good.
<_bernard> mart, point me to some documentation I will gladly read and try to fix it
<_bernard> Mart, my email is bcelestin@direcway.com
<mart> _bernard:  www.google.com  -  sorry, I really can't think of a better way to start
<_bernard> mart, thx very much for help. Have a good nite
<mart> _bernard: thanks, sorry I can't be of any help - I struggled enough with my own laptop, and I've been using linux for over 10 years :(
<Red_Herring> kubuntu for laptops ROCKS
<mart> Red_Herring: not when it doesn't work...
<Red_Herring> true
<_bernard> mart thx for your patience. I will try to find some info on the net. Thx a million
<Arcanimus> night all
<Red_Herring> nite
<pussfeller> kmymoney2 depends on kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.3.0.60); however
<pussfeller> whats that mean
<pussfeller> i got kde 3.5
<pussfeller> i think thats a deb deb, not a kubuntu deb
<Kaiser_Away> it means it cant resolv dependanices for the deb
<frank23> pussfeller: did you try to install it with adept/synaptic?
<pussfeller> kdelibs4c2 kdelibs4-dev is waht came up with kdelibs4
<_Frank> hey
<pussfeller> frank23: no, from dpkg, its a package from the site
<pussfeller> not an ubuntu specific thingee
<pussfeller> maybe ubuntu debs should be u-debs
<pussfeller> or they could call them ubus
<frank23> pussfeller: you can install it with adept though. the problem with your deb is that kdelib4 is named kdelibs4c2 in ubuntu
<pussfeller> that would be even better
<vijay> hi everyone, how to save files in /var/www, because they are under root permission??
<_Frank> wow
<frank23> pussfeller: this why you should prefer the ubuntu repos over everything else
<_jonathan> hello all ....anyone up tonight
<pussfeller> frank23: but i think the one in the repos is older
<_jonathan> I'm trying to get my logitech keyboard volume to work
<pussfeller> vijay: youwould have to prepend your mv commands with sudo
<pussfeller> or start konqy as sodo
<_jonathan> i remember there was a spot I could go to specify what keyboard it was but i don't remember where
<pussfeller> err sudo
<frank23> pussfeller: yeah. packages are frozen at a release. dapper will have a newer version. if you absolutely want the newest version, the best way is to compile it from source
<frank23> _jonathan: in system settings?
<_jonathan> yeah, i tried that
<_jonathan> but there is no spot
<frank23> _jonathan: regional and accessibility->keyboard layouts
<_jonathan> i remember there was something that i could pick from all kinds of keyboards
<vijay> pussfeller:ok
<frank23> _jonathan: do you have kde 3.5? there is a bad bug with that dialog
<_jonathan> ok, there is nothing under keyboard model
<_jonathan> yeah i do
<frank23> _jonathan: there is a way to fix it... just a sec
<pussfeller> actually vijay theres a command to start konqueror as root, kdesudo is what you want, i think
<_jonathan> thanks
<Red_Herring> kdesu
<Red_Herring> not sudo
<pussfeller> yeah
<pussfeller> the japanese sounding one
<_jonathan> frank, i think i might have found it
<pussfeller> cool, this might help me get my logitech elite keys owrking
<frank23> _jonathan: I can't find it...  you have to create a link somewhere
<_jonathan> i tried that
<_jonathan> hmm, wonder if i will have to restart kde afterwards?
<frank23> _jonathan: then restart system-settings. maybe even kde
<_jonathan> ok
<Parkotron> _jonathan: sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb
<frank23> _jonathan: this bug is fixed in dapper I think
<_jonathan> i'm anxious for that
<_jonathan> however, it will be awhile before i use it ....bugs and everything
<frank23> _jonathan: yeah. I'll try the live cd when dapper is released and if everything works well, I'll upgrade
<patrix> I upgraded to Dapper last night
<patrix> hit a few snags, but everything's working beautifully now :D
<_jonathan> ...for now :-)
<patrix> hahaha
<pussfeller> heh
<pussfeller> thats what i was thinking, tell me a month from now
<_jonathan> I love it...don't get me wrong
<_jonathan> but yeah, everytime a release hits there are bugs
<Red_Herring> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<_jonathan> that's honestly when the real testing begins
<patrix> of course _jonathan
<_jonathan> but kudos to you for living on the edge :)
<patrix> but I've bene using linux for 10 years almost, s I Can get over any snag I'll encounter ;)
<frank23> _jonathan: does the keyboard selection work?  although dapper will be more polished supposedly. They will most likely delay the release until June 1st
<_jonathan> I'm glad your not on my pc saying that...
<_jonathan> patrix...a statement like that spells eminent trouble :)
<patrix> I welcome it! ;)
<pussfeller> im getting tired of breaking stuff :(
<_jonathan> frank, i think i may have to restart kde
<pussfeller> too old
<_jonathan> brb
<pussfeller> why doesn't sound work in the macromedia flash player in firefox
<pussfeller> am i using the wrong plugin
<pussfeller> i have teh macromedia one
<frank23> pussfeller: some people have that problem. check the forums. I don't know the solution
<pussfeller> ok
<frank23> pussfeller: you installed with apt?
<pussfeller> yeah
<pussfeller> no...
<pussfeller> i didnt
<pussfeller> i got it from the macromedia site
<_jonathan> no, layouts are still not there
<pussfeller> i think....
<pussfeller> you might have to restart kdm
<frank23> pussfeller: or with adept or whatever? oh. check if flashplayer-mozilla is installed.
<frank23> _jonathan: yeah maybe you have to restart X
<pussfeller> no, i didnt have that one installed
<_jonathan> there is a patch but i have no idea how to install it
<frank23> _jonathan: that link sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb worked for me
<pussfeller> kdm will load many libraries for kde, so i imagine you should try restarting kdm
<_jonathan> crtl+alt+bksp does all that right..?
<patrix> nope
<frank23> _jonathan: hit ctrl-alt-backspace or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<patrix> you ahve to use the rc script (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart   from a console login)
<_jonathan> ok
<patrix> ctrl alt backspace   doesn't restart everything
<frank23> patrix: it doesn't? I thought it did
<patrix> nope
<pussfeller> it would if kdm weren't running
<_jonathan> yaa...i'm not the only dumb one
<_jonathan> jk frankj
<pussfeller> well, it would kill something anyways
<patrix> of course
<patrix> haha
<patrix> he did it without logging off first ;)
<pussfeller> brb
<patrix> wb _jonathan
<_jonathan> thanks
<_jonathan> how would i install a .debdiff
<Hobbsee> _jonathan: you dont.  why?
<_jonathan> well there is a apparant patch that can be used
<patrix> you have to rebuild the .deb
<_jonathan> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/31165
<patrix> what's the bug anyway?
<patrix> I missed hte whole beginning of this
<_jonathan> i do not have keyboard layouts
<patrix> oh ok
<patrix> weird
<Hobbsee> _jonathan: i think you wait for the package to be updated in ubuntu
<Hobbsee> in fact, i think it has already been updated
<_jonathan> ok
<Hobbsee> if it's marked as fix committed
<_jonathan> well, i must have it then
<_jonathan> i checked for updates with synaptic and got nothing
<frank23> _jonathan: its fixed in dapper but not in breezy
<Hobbsee> oh, you're on breezy..
<Mortalman> Anyone know why both the ubuntu DVD and the kubuntu DVD fail on install or Live cd boot with the message "failed to load installer components"   ??
<_jonathan> ok, what would the command be again
<frank23> sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xkb /usr/share/X11/xkb  that? did you do it yet?
<_jonathan> there i think it took that time
<_jonathan> i don't know what happened i did it once
<frank23> _jonathan: check if the link is there    ls -l /usr/share/X11
<_jonathan> yeah
<_jonathan> it is working now...again, i don't know what happened
<_jonathan> thank you all for your efforts
<frank23> _jonathan: good ;)
<_jonathan> good night all, thanks again :-)
<leafw> 4 hours to compile GCC
<leafw> we love the dapper delay.
<leafw> and the gcj doesn't compile!
<leafw> it freezes
<Mortalman> sorry if repeating too soon.
<Mortalman> Anyone know why both the ubuntu DVD and the kubuntu DVD fail with the message "failed to load installer components from CD" when trying to boot live or install ??
<leafw> Mortalman: Dapper ?
<Mortalman> What's a Dapper?
<kuzmaster> hey
<leafw> Mortalman: where did you got the CD from ?
<leafw> did you burn it yourself?
<Mortalman> leafw: bittorrent link from the kubuntu and ubuntu site.  Both DVDs give same error.
<Mortalman> yes, burned myself.
<leafw> Mortalman: are they for x86 or powerpc or AMD ?
<Mortalman> leafw: x86
<leafw> do you have the right one for your chip?
<Mortalman> lol, yes
<leafw> xD
<leafw> "Dapper" is the code name of the next release
<leafw> the current is "breezy"
<Mortalman> it boots fine and failes part way through the menu part after I select languages and whatnot.
<leafw> oh. ok
<leafw> so file a bug report
<Mortalman> Good idea, but that doesn't get it installed. lol
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: did you checksum that dvd?
<kuzmaster> can somebody tell me how to prevent kubuntu 5.10 from going straight into text mode when i log in?
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: yes
<kuzmaster> how?
<leafw> kuzmaster: where do you log in ?
<leafw> is a neat floating window ?
<kuzmaster> in the text mode
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: My buddy burned a copy on his computer and it does the same thing.
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: ubuntuforums > search runlevel
<leafw> you are logging in in a tty ?
<kuzmaster> ?????
<kuzmaster> i thinks so
<kuzmaster> i think so***
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: hmm
<leafw> by default kdm should be used
<kuzmaster> so is there a way to prevent it
<PokerFacePenguin> kuzmaster: your runlevel is set wrong....not sure off the top of my head how to fix..but that is probably easy to find in forums
<leafw> type sudo init to find out your run level
<kuzmaster> ok
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: same kind of machine?
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: yep
<pussfeller> ''
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: same motherboard 2 disks do the same thing on both.
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: dapper or breezy?
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: let me check.
<Mortalman> breezy
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: hmm, breezy is pretty mature...how new is your pc?
<Mortalman> P4, 2.4ghz.  Not old.
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: a regular OEM pc or a home built one?
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: HP Compaq D530 SFF
<Mortalman> Massivly produced bussines pc.
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: have you googled for forums for that particular model yet?
<Mortalman> kubuntu forums or forums in general?
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: google THE forums...getting late here
<Mortalman> havn't, but can.  Never occured to me.
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: the ubuntu/kubuntu forums
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: they are awesome for problems
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: Thanks, I'l look through the forums for my pc model.
<PokerFacePenguin> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: Only thing so far with my model is no problems at all. lol
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: one sec...i'll see if i can find that error in the forums real quick
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: so far i see someone who recently posted with same prob
<Mortalman> I'm not seeing that. heh
<Mortalman> found one, no solution
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: hmm, have you tried burning it to a CD instead of DVD?
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: just one thing I might try if it were me
<Mortalman> PokerFacePenguin: Havn't tried. I figured 2 DVDs can't be bad. heh
<Mortalman> I'll try that.
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: im still lookin... :)  curious
<Mortalman> Well, foudn the same error on a Mac. heh
<Mortalman> People are having same issue with the CDs.
<Mortalman> even ones they ordered.
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: did you use Nero to burn it?
<PokerFacePenguin> Mortalman: one person at this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60910&highlight=failed+load+installer+components+CD suggested that was his problem
<Mortalman> yeah,  "Recorder"->"Burn Image"
<Mortalman> seems like a different issue cause I did the integrity check and it was fine.
<Mortalman> hmm, may have found something, gonna test, brb
<Mortalman> same thing, didn't work.
<Mortalman> It's 2am, new job at 6am.  Gotta go.
<JThundley> is there really still no gpg 1.4.2 in the repos or am I missing something?
<nalioth> JThundley: you are referring to the update for the exploit?
<JThundley> yes
<nalioth> JThundley: yes, it has been added, iirc (i remember seeing an update)
<robotgeek> JThundley: you might need to have breezy-security enabled in your sources.list
<JThundley> oh crap, it's commented out. doy
<JThundley> must have done that by accident when commenting out the deb-src's, whoops
<nalioth> ouch!
<_mindspin> does anybody have an idea why /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten at boot? I always have to edit it the file an add the primary/local DNS IP
<JThundley> now I'm getting an error after I apt-get dist-upgrade that it's a dupe, but it doesn't look like it is
<robotgeek> JThundley: wht error?
<JThundley> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<JThundley> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<robotgeek> JThundley: well, did you?
<JThundley> of course
<robotgeek> hmm, okay.
<robotgeek> JThundley: let me paste my sources.list
<robotgeek> JThundley: hmm, actually wont help you. i run dapper
<robotgeek> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kuzmaster> hey
<JThundley> I've checked that out before, it's cool
<JThundley> http://pastebin.com/611970
<kuzmaster> can sombody tell me how to prevent my kubuntu 5.10 from going straight into text mode?
<kuzmaster> please?
<robotgeek> JThundley: line 33 and 36 are same :)
<kuzmaster> i know it has somthing to do with runlevel and sudo int
<JThundley> robotgeek: I just now uncommented that since joining this channel though
<robotgeek> JThundley: that should fix your duplicate sources.list error
<JThundley> and 36 has universe after it
<kuzmaster> anybody?
<robotgeek> JThundley: ah, i am blind!
<robotgeek> kuzmaster: sorry, no clue. maybe ask in #ubuntu
<JThundley> kuzmaster: I'll help you out personally after I fix my problem :)
<kuzmaster> ok
<JThundley> kuzmaster: so I assume you're booting to runlevel 2, right?
<JThundley> and that X and everything else works correctly, it's just not starting it up when it boots
<kuzmaster> i dont know what my run level im booting into
<kuzmaster> all i know is that it goes straight into text mode, and i login in text mode
<frank23> kuzmaster: probably X is not configured well
<frank23> kuzmaster: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<kuzmaster> it was working b4, but it just decided to go into text
<frank23> kuzmaster: it used to work? what changed?
<kuzmaster> it just goes into text mode
<kuzmaster> i dont think i changed anything
<frank23> kuzmaster: what does sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start   do?
<JThundley> I've found that by default, my runlevels were set to start kdm first, and then set up x and do the ICE directories thing
<JThundley> so every now and then I would boot to text mode for some reason
<frank23> kuzmaster: what is the last system things you have changed?
<kuzmaster>  dont no, im on a duel boot system, running windows now
<kuzmaster> i have tried startx
<_mindspin> what did you get from ? did x start?
<kuzmaster> startx diddnt work
<_mindspin> !work
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _mindspin
<frank23> kuzmaster: you probably would have better luck if you booted into kubuntu and then use irssi  to come back here
<JThundley> well your x config is messed up then
<_mindspin> did you get any messages
<_mindspin> try dpkg-reconfigure x-org ( or so)
<kuzmaster> but any way, wat should my run level be set to?
<JThundley> 2
<frank23> kuzmaster: it should be 2 but I'm sure it already is
<kuzmaster> ok
<JThundley> but you gotta get X working before you can boot to X silly :)
<kuzmaster> ill try that
<frank23> kuzmaster: rnu irssi  to get here in console
<_mindspin> !x
<ubotu> methinks x is a portable, network-transparent window system.
<_mindspin> haha
<kuzmaster> k, ill try it and see wat happens
<_mindspin> anyone knows the correct name for dpkg-reconfigure xorg/x-org/xorg-conf ??
<JThundley> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<_mindspin> maybe he knows at all
<robotgeek> _mindspin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<captainbraille> Hello, how do I find "libjack.so" for Wine to work?
<frank23> captainbraille: how are you trying to install wine?
<captainbraille> frank23: Well I have wine installed, I'm in "winecfg" under the Audio tab, I get this error "fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack"
<nalioth> captainbraille: use apt-get to install "apt-file".  update apt-file and search for your string
<frank23> captainbraille: install jackd with adept or apt-get
<captainbraille> Thanks, I'll that
<captainbraille> I'll try that*
<kuzmaster> hey, im bak
<kuzmaster> and it diddnt work
<kuzmaster> and i couldnt get into irc via kubuntu
<frank23> kuzmaster: why not?
<kuzmaster> dont no why?
<kuzmaster> but any way, here are my resulta
<kuzmaster> results**
<kuzmaster> when i typed in runlevel, it said - N 2
<kuzmaster> thats all
<frank23> kuzmaster: did you try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start ?
<kuzmaster> nope
<frank23> kuzmaster: anyways the problem is most likely xorg configuration
<kuzmaster> and sudo int diddnt work
<kuzmaster> it just said it couldnt find int or somthing
<kuzmaster> brb
<frank23> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will reconfigure xorg for you
<frank23> what do you mean sudo int  ?
<_mindspin> sudo init "runlevel" i guess
<_mindspin> dpkg-reconfigure would be my guess too
<frank23> kuzmaster: one thing to try would be to use the vesa video driver.
<frank23> good night
<_mindspin> nite
<_mindspin> actually its 9 am here ;-)
<kameron> is there anyway to get k3b to handle mdf/mds files, to burn from image?
<nalioth> kameron: uncle google can point you to "mdf2iso"
<kameron> nalioth, ty
<kameron> i love irc.
<kameron> nalioth, dang, that program works great, and quickly too.. i'm already done burning the image in k3b
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/chodder]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [+b screwbuntu!*@*]  by nalioth
<kuzmaster> well, it has worked
<kuzmaster> i did reconfigured x and i entered sudo init "runlevel" 2
<simian> morning all
<_mindspin> kuzmaster: the runlevel thing was unnecessary in my eyes
<_mindspin> or did you go step by step?
<PokerFacePenguin> x probably wasnt working and defaulted to text instead of him having a misconfigured inittab
<kuzmaster> ok
<lgc> kameron, are you available?
<kuzmaster> well, all i know is that it is now working, and thats all that matters
<PokerFacePenguin> good deal
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: just ask your question
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<_mindspin> kuzmaster: it always make sense to try a step by step approach . ie. changing only one thing and testing vefore trying another
<kameron> lgc, yes i am
<kuzmaster> i know, but i just got sick of it not goin my way, so i did it all
<kuzmaster> now, i just downloaded firefox 1.5 of www.getfirefox.com
<lgc> nalioth_zZz, you are ubiquitous! It's the thing about k3b: "I get that Cdrecord has no permission to write on the device. What should I do (I'm on Gnome and Hoary)?
<_mindspin> but it could lead to wrong conclusions anfd frustration
<nalioth_zZz> kameron: lgc needs help setting up his k3b
<kameron> lgc, k3b-setup
<kameron> lgc, sorry, that's k3bsetup.
<lgc> kameron, "command not found".
<lgc> kameron, either way!
<kuzmaster> and i extracted it to a folder on my desktop
<kameron> lgc, sudo k3bsetup. that will walk you through changing permissions to certain files and programs that k3b uses to burn software. that way you can burn files as a regular user.
<kuzmaster> and i dont know how to get into firefox
<kameron> lgc, sudo k3bsetup doesn't work?
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell kuzmaster about firefox15
<nalioth_zZz> kuzmaster: check your priv msgs
<_mindspin> any README or INSTALL.TXT
<lgc> kameron, no. (Remember I'm on Gnome). I just apt-get installed k3b and whatever it asked.
<kuzmaster> ????
<kameron> lgc, okay.. i didn't know you're on gnome. sudo apt-get install k3bsetup && gksudo k3bsetup
<nalioth_zZz> kuzmaster: you've recieved a private message from ubotu
<lgc> kameron, "E: Couldn't find package k3bsetup" (and I have all repositories open).
<kameron> ...
<kameron> lgc, i thought k3bsetup installs with k3b.
<kameron> lgc, you're right, there is no package named k3bsetup. i think it's bundled with k3b.
<lgc> kameron, I searched the whole file system and there only exist a couple of icons under that name.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to play vmw files in linux?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> in mplayer they are all kindaof green
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !wmv
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<lgc> kameron, any suggestions?
<kameron> lgc, sudo apt-get install k3b-i18n
<kameron> lgc, does that package install k3bsetup?
<lgc> kameron, I installed the package and I'm running k3b again...
<kameron> lgc, try running gksudo k3bsetup
<lgc> kameron, It worked, but it did nothing (visible).
<kameron> hmmm. it should be visibly obvious.
<kameron> try again? or try without the gksudo.
<kameron> lgc, ^^
<lgc> kameron, what should appear then?
<kameron> a screen.. lgc
<lgc> kameron, nope. I want my money bak...
<kameron> lgc, is kcontrol installed?
<lgc> kameron, no. I fancy...actually it is. And it comes out with a beautiful blue screen!
<kameron> lgc, k3b depends on it is all.
<lgc> kameron, what should I mess with next?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how can i convert wmv to avi or other readable formats?
<kameron> lgc, well.. this way sucks.. but you could try installs kubuntu-desktop.
<lgc> kameron, you mean that I should go the KDE way all the way?
<kameron> lgc, well, it's worth a shot.
<kameron> besides gnome sucks lgc
<lgc> kameron, it seems to me somewhat of a religious issue...
<kameron> lgc, pretty much
<lgc> kameron, I just want a "#"#$ functional cdburner!
<kameron> lgc, i bet. doesn't gnome have one.. gtoast something?
<lgc> gnomebaker, kameron. But it's not the only one (the default one is a pain in the ass).
<kameron> gtoaster is one, i've never heard of gnomebaker.
<kameron> i bet k3b will work if you install kubuntu-desktop.. it's just that, there's probably a missed dependency somewhere.
<motorcitymadman> I've just installed kubuntu and i wood like to install firefox / could someone point me in the right direction
<kameron> lgc, nothing happens when you type 'k3bsetup'
<kameron> motorcitymadman, sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<_mindspin> ubotu: tell motorcitymadman about mozilla-firefox
<_mindspin> ubotu: tell motorcitymadman about firefox
<motorcitymadman> kameron: thank you / i'm on my way / what sould i now about firefox ?
<kameron> motorcitymadman, it rocks
<_mindspin> ubotu: tell motorcitymadman about firefox1.5
<kameron> lgc, keep it all in one window :P
<tijn> how do i upgrade safely to dapper
<tijn> ?
<kameron> lgc, channel i mean
<kameron> tijn, edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace every instance of 'breezy' with 'dapper' then: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_mindspin> tijn: wait until it's released
<tijn> _mindspin: erhm no ;)
<kameron> no way man, i'm on dapper now, it rocks _mindspin
<_mindspin> he said "safely"
<tijn> kameron: i did that
<tijn> after a reboot, my networking died
<lgc> kameron, this is the only one I'm paying attention to (well, more or less).
<kameron> if you've already done that, then what's the problem tijn ?
<tijn> well, it didnt work :)
<kameron> lgc, you asked me something in #ubuntu :P
<kameron> tijn, then you didn't do it properly.
<tijn> whats not to be done properly @ apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<lgc> kameron, sorry. But didn't you say Gnome sucks? You might get beat up on that channel!
<tijn> :)
<kameron> tijn, did you replace every instance of breezy with dapper in sources.list?
<tijn> yes
<kameron> lgc, i said that in this channel
<tijn> the only mirror that didnt work was seveas
<patrix> when I updated to dapper
<kameron> tijn, yeah, you have to use the breezy sources of seveas
<patrix> after the dist-upgrade
<_mindspin> kameron: I'll gonna tell ;-)
<lgc> kameron, yes, but you shouldn't eavesdrop the enemy...
<tijn> i know
<patrix> I had to also reinstlal kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<patrix> cause some packages had been removed
<kameron> lgc, we're not enemies.
<kameron> lgc, mortal enemies :P
<patrix> well ubuntu-desktop was cause I also have gnome ;)
<lgc> kameron, I'll ring the bell on you next time I see you over there!
<tijn> well, gonna try and update again, if my pc dies, it will go haunt you kameron ;)
<kameron> tijn, i can't wait
<tijn> kk :D
<kameron> lgc, i'm always over there. it has a lot of good help that's not specific to gnome, but just ubuntu in generall
<lgc> kameron, I'm afraid I just have to call it a night. It's 3 a.m. here and I get up early... maybe you could think of something not so radical as installing KDE...
<kameron> installing kde doesn't seem too radical, to run kde apps :P
<kameron> lgc, get back to me later on it, i might be able to help.
<lgc> kameron, allright. Bye now.
<kameron> lgc, later
<lgc> kameron, and thanks. EOT.
<motorcitymadman> kameron: ok firefox installed / easy as pie / i have a alert / the file /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html cannot be found / pl ck location & try again / i clk ok & firfox starts / tryed reboot of firfox / i still have alt / what do i need to do now ?
<kameron> motorcitymadman, holy slashes batman
<simian> i'm having problems with adept, if i run it from the command line 'kdesu adept' it's fine, but if i run it from the menu it just hangs constantly
<simian> can anyone advise me?
<kameron> simian, edit the menu item on it.
<motorcitymadman> or should i say what wood you do
<kameron> motorcitymadman, change your homepage to something else.
<simian> kameron: ty
<_mindspin> something else would not help at all, try an existing URL
<simian> kameron: but adept updater will always run adept the old way
<kameron> _mindspin, he doesn't have that home page installed for whatever reason, if he just changes his home page shouldn't that fix it?
<kameron> simian, what do you mean?
<motorcitymadman> kameron: is very smart :-)
<_mindspin> I would try www.google.com or any other url which suits him as startpage
<kameron> that's what i meant, change his home page? _mindspin
<_mindspin> I know, but something else was not precise enough for me/ for helping
<kameron> lol, okay.
<motorcitymadman> sometimes default settings can give one fit's
<kameron> motorcitymadman, it sure can :P
<kameron> simian, if you right click the menu item, look under the command field, it will probably say something like this "adept_updater %i %m -caption "%c"" change it to "adept" or "adept_updater" if you want. that might fix it.
<motorcitymadman> to make a dir do i just use the makedir command using a shell ?
<simian> kameron: i've fixed adept so that it uses kdesu but i think that adeptupdater will start adept the old way regardless of what i change in the kmenu
<motorcitymadman> i'm learning this as i go :-0
<motorcitymadman> so i just push all the bottons and tabs to see what happens  :-P
<simian> kameron: no you were right. it works perfectly. thanks kameron
<Steven_M> Is anyone here on the kubuntu dapper deval team?
<kameron> simian, i wish my wife would say that more often.
<motorcitymadman> it all started when i paid for a winxp disk & reinstalled the o/s / had to call for a new key / made me angery / so i say good-bye / hello linux :-p
<kameron> simian, i'm just kidding, i'm not married. haha.
<simian> lol
<kameron> i dual booted windows and linux for years. but i only ever used windows to play CS:S... and i found i was often too lazy to reboot to linux between playing CS... so i spent a lot of time on there, and i always hated it. so i eventually just scrapped windows and got to work running cs:s on linux.
<motorcitymadman> one thing i will new to do is get my printers working with kubuntu
<_mindspin> cups will do it like a charm
<_mindspin> hopefully ;-)
<motorcitymadman> i have two lexmake : x125 & x4270
<motorcitymadman> i have cups in the kitthen / i'm wondering to i have any inside this machine
<_mindspin> common unix printer system
<_mindspin> or alike...
<Steven_M> Is anyone here on the kubuntu dapper devel team?
<_mindspin> but lexmark is not known for good linux support....
<motorcitymadman> mindspin: this cups is something i new to install ? also mindspin yes to your question about the link from the ubotu
<motorcitymadman> *need to install
<motorcitymadman> i can follow but i will try to also be helpfull
<_mindspin> mom
<_mindspin> open kcontrol by typing kdesu kcontrol
<Steven_M> Can anyone tell me how to allow all the users  in a particuar group to run the halt command, rather than having to run it as root via sudo?
<_mindspin> go to the top level entry
<_mindspin> and select printers
<_mindspin> the rest should be self explainable
<visik7> anyone get kcmshell fileshare working ?
<buz> is there a way to add a "resize" action to context menu for images?
<buz> in konqi i mean
<visik7> I mean when I right click on a folder it tells me that I've to configure fileshare
<visik7> but it's confgured for my user
<Steven_M> Can anyone tell me how to allow all the users  in a particuar group to run the halt command, rather than having to run it as root via sudo?
<motorcitymadman> _mindspin: printer setup / test page / test page successfully sent to printer / not printing / is this a driver prob ?
<_mindspin> it could be, but I'm not sure
<_mindspin> I once had to try several drivers for a HP Printer until I got it right
<motorcitymadman> ok i will play with it / is kubuntu and ubuntu same same / just diff colors ?
<Rayman> motorcitymadman: ubuntu uses Gnome, kubuntu KDE.
<Rayman> I like KDE better.
<_mindspin> kubuntu comes with KDE Desktop, ubuntu ships Gnome
<_ita> hi all .. i ran through the kubuntu wiki "how2AddJavaSupport" .. all worked fine .. props to the author .. even my firefox is able to display java applets now .. but .. how do i add java support to my konqueror ?!
<_ita> same trick i do some "ln -s " to some konqueror/plugins dir ?!
<motorcitymadman> i quess it will just take me some time to find my way around and nav-gate this system :-)
<Rayman> _ita
<_mindspin> motorcitymadman: sure, if you are new to linux at all
<_mindspin> but it's not that difficult
<_ita> yes, thats me :)
<motorcitymadman> brand new
<Rayman> konqueror can use mozplugins. Just go to konqueror settings/plugins and click search for new plugins or so
<_ita> ah ok .. thank you
<Rayman> dunno how that handles java but works for flash.. install flash through firefox and use them in konqueror that way ;)
<_mindspin> motorcitymadman: strolling around in ubuntu/kubuntu forums would be a good idea
<_mindspin> you'll find a lot of helpful information
<_ita> thanks again ... konqueror shows applets .. woohoo
<Rayman> _ita: add it to the wiki if you please ^^
<motorcitymadman> rebooting-to clean out spider webs
<visik7> when I right click on a folder in konqueror and select share it show a button "Configure File Sharing..." but file share are configured to allow any user to share folders why it doesn't show a dialog to share ?
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> Has anyone a solution for this? http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xorg/2005-January/005699.html
<MrFaber> I have exactly the same issue only a different monitor.
<zmo> MrFaber, hi i use 915resolution to patch my video modes
<visik7> anyone got "right-click (on a folder) -> proprieties -> share" working ?
<buz> that never worked for me either
<MrFaber> zmo, I too and patching works
<MrFaber> but the modeline is ignored for second monitor
<MotorCityMadMan> when i ask kate to get out of the bed she turns her hips around and around but never gets up. What chould be wroung with kate ?
<MrFaber> MotorCityMadMan, start it from console
<Rayman> MotorCityMadMan: to open files as root, try kdesu kate
<MrFaber> I have a similar problem in Dapper
<_mindspin> and if firing up kate from commandline succeed, have a look at the menu entry
<_mindspin> by right clicking
<MotorCityMadMan> i'm doing a kdesu kate in a shell now
<MotorCityMadMan> nothing is coming up as of yet
<_ita> i know this might be offtopic  -  i need to do a complete backup of a linux box running mysql/apache/tomcat/zope asf .. and its not possible to shut the machine down during backup .. is there a "nice" way to do that ? with sth like dd maybe ?
<buz> not really, no
<buz> database apps like mysql or zope need their own utilities to make consistant snapshots
<buz> mysqldump for example
<_ita> ok thank you .. i think i will just try my luck :)
<kmon> Hi, I'm trying the new knetworkmanager, but I seem to be to dumb to get it to work with my ipw2200. Can someone help me?
<jshaw> are you talking the newest breezy version or the newest dapper version kmon?
<kmon> jshaw:  dapper
<tijn> dist upgrade will fail i think :S
<jshaw> kmon: It seams to segfault when I tried and configure my ipw2200 on dapper...
<kmon> jshaw: I'm goingo to try and remove the /etc/network/interfaces data not needed and see if it works
<jshaw> good idea.. I'm installing gdb atm so I can see the backtrace on the segfault
<tijn> jshaw: what happened?
<jshaw> well now it seams like it doesn't want to let me into administrator mode
<tijn> nl mirror is slooooooow :S
<tijn> getting a lot of timeouts :S
<Hobbsee> tijn: swap to another mirror?
<tijn> yea gonna do that :)
<h3sp4wn> Hi I am using Kubuntu (Flight 5) with the official thunderbird / firefox installed into /opt (ubuntu's firefox was dog slow) is there a way to get communication between all my app's working (i.e click on a link in thunderbird it opens in firefox, same with Konversation) I have tried using update-alternatives but even if I change the simlink in /etc/alternatives/x-www-browser it doesn't seem to work any help much appreciated. Sam
<tijn> ah, my upload was been used full :)
<jshaw> I'm not sure how to make thunderbird links work, but in "User Account" -> "Default Applications" in System settings you can set firefox to be the default web browser for KDE
<Hobbsee> !+thunderbird
<ubotu> methinks thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<Hobbsee> h3sp4wn: yeah, i had the version in /opt installed too - it's way faster!
<h3sp4wn> thanks ubotu / jshaw
<kmon> Does anyone here know where knetwork-managr in dapper stores it's settings?
<Hobbsee> kmon: as in, the passwords?
<kmon> Hobbsee: yes... I suppose
<Hobbsee> passwords are stored in kwallet
<kmon> Hobbsee: ok, I wasn't refering to that, sorry... I was talking about a wifi network I've just configured but that is not working
<Hobbsee> ah ok
* Hobbsee is fairly new to knetworkmanager too - it doesnt find any networks
<Hobbsee> yet is connected to one
<kmon> I would like to remove the network I've added since it's not working....
<Coffee_Runner> any1 else running Cedega CVS and did tools/wineinstall?
<tijn> erhm i do run cedega
<tijn> but the 4.1 deb package
<Coffee_Runner> hmm...well...it asked for a fake windows directory..and the automatic setting is /c so i typed /c and i got this
<Coffee_Runner> Configuring Wine without Windows.
<Coffee_Runner> Some fake Windows directories must be created, to hold any .ini files, DLLs,
<Coffee_Runner> start menu entries, and other things your applications may need to install.
<Coffee_Runner> Where would you like your fake C drive to be placed?
<Coffee_Runner> (default is /c) /c
<Coffee_Runner> Configuring Wine for a no-windows install in /c...
<Coffee_Runner> Created /home/ryan/.wine/config using default Wine configuration.
<Coffee_Runner> You probably want to review the file, though.
<Coffee_Runner> Compiling regapi...
<Coffee_Runner> rm -f regapi && ln -s ../../tools/winelibwrap regapi
<Coffee_Runner> Preparing to install default Wine registry entries...
<Coffee_Runner> Installing default Wine registry entries...
<Coffee_Runner> tools/wineinstall: line 562: programs/regapi/regapi: Permission denied
<tijn> dont flood!
<_mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<Coffee_Runner> Registry install failed.
<tijn> use #flod
<tijn> #flood *
<Coffee_Runner> =( sorry...i didnt know it was going to separate
<tijn> mmh
<Coffee_Runner> >.<
<Coffee_Runner> anyway...so where do i tell it to put drive c?
<Tm_T> moin
<tijn> mmh doesnt that happen automaticly?
<Coffee_Runner> negative
<tijn> normally it is in ur home dir
<tijn> ah dir called .Transgaming
<tijn> in that dir you have c_drive
<Coffee_Runner> whats the path to that
<Coffee_Runner> Configuring Wine without Windows. Some fake Windows directories must be created, to hold any .ini files, DLLs, start menu entries, and other things your applications may need to install. Where would you like your fake C drive placed? (defualt is /c)
<Coffee_Runner> that is what it asks
<Coffee_Runner> i typed /c
<Coffee_Runner> then it gave me that error i pasted earlier
<_mindspin> try /home/username/fakewin/c
<_mindspin> just an example
<Coffee_Runner> alright
<_mindspin> where username is your username
<Coffee_Runner> no no i know that
<Coffee_Runner> it gave me the same error however
<Coffee_Runner> its says its about to install then...
<Coffee_Runner> tools/wineinstall: line 562: programs/regapi/regapi: Permission denied
<Coffee_Runner> Registry install failed.
<Coffee_Runner> awww nvm....i found the problem
<Coffee_Runner> i needed to install the fake directory program 1st
<elias> hey everyone
<Hobbsee> hey elias
<elias> hey hobbsee
<elias> i gota question
<elias> if anyone can help it would be great
<visik7> anyone can paste here ls -al /etc/security/fileshare.conf ?
<visik7> elias: don't ask to ask just ask
<visik7> and don't ask if anyone can answer you
<visik7> just ask
<elias> i have a firewall at my university
<elias>  u know the usual no msn no irc no ftp no everything ...
<elias>   i want to get through
<Hobbsee> visik7: ls: /etc/security/fileshare.conf: No such file or directory'
<elias>  i managed to encrypt my http packets on port 80
<visik7> mmm ok
<visik7> Hobbsee: probably u don't have kdenetwork-filesharing installed
<elias>   but i need to tunnel for other ports u know for ftp irc ....
<Hobbsee> probably not, no
<visik7> nevermind thanks anyway
<elias>  any ideas???? i'm a fast learner if u don't have time just give me a few link or anythin to read
<Hobbsee> elias: maybe anonymous proxy?  i'm not sure, try google
<jshaw> elias: if you have a machine outside that network you could stunnel your traffic
<jshaw> or setup a proxy
<elias> that's the problem i don't have another box outside
<jshaw> well, short of only using services they allow, there isn't much you can do without a box on the outside
<elias> they only allow ports 80 and 443 just for websites u see
<JasonF> not to mention the fact you can probably get kicked out of uni for bypassing the firewall
<elias> but if u know a proxy on these ports tht allows tnnelling to oyher ports(21,...) it would work
<visik7> uh ?
<visik7> JasonF: what uni has this policy ?
<jshaw> they don't even allow port 22? yikes, universities are getting more restrictive
<Hobbsee> jshaw: at ours, i've seen people get msn on their laptops
<elias> i tried a proxy at port 80 . it didn't allow me to tunnel to port 643(the msn port i guess)
<jshaw> well it wasn't long ago I was in school and they didn't block anything... though they did start purposely restricting bittorrent traffic
<JasonF> visik7: most uni's I've seen have a computer use policy, which usually has a clause to the effect of "attempting to bypass restrictions ...." so you could get in trouble for it
<elias> no we don't have a such policy
<JasonF> well, I doubt you'll have much luck without a box on the outside
<visik7> neither us
<elias> worst thing they'd do is congratulate me and assign me as head ssecurity administrator :) lol
<visik7> you can try your-freedom.net service
<JasonF> allowing unrestricted proxying through one port would be hella insecure for an open proxy
<JasonF> elias: have you tried simply asking nicely? :P
<Coffee_Runner> any1 know why i get this error after picking an area for the fake hard drive in Cedega CVS install?
<Coffee_Runner> tools/wineinstall: line 562: programs/regapi/regapi: Permission denied
<Hobbsee> Coffee_Runner: stick sudo in front of it maybe?  or use fakeroot?
<Coffee_Runner> Hobbsee: tryed sudo...no go...and u mean the winex_drive download im assuming...it wont let me replace .wine folder in home
<Hobbsee> weird.  delete the .wine folde,r then retry?
<Coffee_Runner> it wont allow me...i have no permission
<Coffee_Runner> im getting access denied
<Hobbsee> who does have permission then?
<Coffee_Runner> well i do..but how do i remove from console?
<Coffee_Runner> im trying to delete from Konquerer =,=
<Coffee_Runner> o.o?
<tijn> erhm
<tijn> u dont have premissions in your own homedir?
<Coffee_Runner> >.<
<Coffee_Runner> no
<Hobbsee> Coffee_Runner: cd into the directory, *AND MAKE DARN SURE THAT YOU'RE IN THERE*, then sudo rm -rf *
<Hobbsee> then cd .. && rmdir .wine
* Hobbsee suspects that some of the files got changed over to root by accident, somehow
<Coffee_Runner> when u say in the the directory u mean.../home/username or /home/username/.wine that where mine is
<Coffee_Runner> thats is*
<Hobbsee> yes
<Coffee_Runner> yes what
<Coffee_Runner> O.o
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> the second
<Hobbsee> sorry, didnt see the difference
<Hobbsee> you want to be in the .wine folde,r yes
<Coffee_Runner> thank you
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<visik7> anyone here using python and pycurl ?
<Coffee_Runner> Hobbsee o.o;;
<Hobbsee> Coffee_Runner: hmmm?
<Coffee_Runner> Hobbsee: rmdir: '.wine': Directory not empty
<Hobbsee> yes, that's why you have to go into the wine directory first, and delete everything
<_mindspin> rm -R will do
<tijn> no way, if u do an rm -r it works
<Coffee_Runner> sudo rm -rf did nothing -,-
<Coffee_Runner> oo rm -r
<_mindspin> R in capital letter will
<Coffee_Runner> k
<Hobbsee> _mindspin: oh, is that what it is?
* Hobbsee usually just uses rm -rf *
<_mindspin> ;-)
<jshaw> you guys have a good morning.. off to the office with me....:\
<Coffee_Runner> O.O didn't work.
<_mindspin> its 2pm and I'm in Office since 8
<tijn> erhm dont know about u guys, be i like it when my home dir is MY home dir, so why dont do an chown -R user.user /home/user  ?
<Coffee_Runner> rm: too few arguements
<tijn> he said he doesnt have the rights
<_mindspin> rm -R * will remove everything
<_mindspin> rm -R directoryname will delete folder and files included
<_mindspin> but be careful
<_mindspin> from where you run the command ;-)
* Coffee_Runner slaps self many times
<Coffee_Runner> I thought the * was for show
<tijn> i run it from home
<tijn> ;)
<Coffee_Runner> alright...now it says my defualt is /c is it /c? or /home/username/.wine/c_drive?
<tijn> last one
<Coffee_Runner> k
<Coffee_Runner> same error....
<Coffee_Runner> tools/wineinstall: line 562: programs/regapi/regapi: Permission denied
<Coffee_Runner> Registry install failed.
<_Mucki_> hi
<Coffee_Runner> tijn: do i need anything in front of the address?
<tijn> nope
<Coffee_Runner> hmmm...
<_Mucki_> does anyone know if you can limit the download speed of konqueror?
<Coffee_Runner> then why am i getting that error.....
<tijn> permission denied, you run it as a normal user?
<iGotNoTime> Maybe this room is a bit slower... I run Edubuntu on my desktop and wanted to try Kubuntu on my laptop. I downloaded the ISO, burned it and ran it...
<iGotNoTime> it gave me errors that halted the installation the error was about not being able to mount the Cd drive
<_mindspin> acer ?
<iGotNoTime> I pulled the disc and I had burnt the cd ISO to a dvd
<iGotNoTime> could that be the problem?
<Coffee_Runner> .....
<Coffee_Runner> burn it to a CD
<Coffee_Runner> and at 1x speed
<iGotNoTime> I was thinking it could be because it was a lightscribe drive and no support
<iGotNoTime> so it is because it is DVD media rather than the CD-R ?
<Coffee_Runner> most likely
<iGotNoTime> I am just happy it wasn't a bug :)
<iGotNoTime> thanks for the help :)
<Coffee_Runner> mmhmm
<Al-Daja> there is anyway to use exe files from windows in kubuntu?
<_mindspin> some, like notepad.exe run in wine ;-)
<Al-Daja> no
<Al-Daja> lol
<Al-Daja> not that simple
<_mindspin> which app do you wanna run?
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: a script called upp
<_mindspin> one the winehomepage you can have an overview
<_mindspin> what does it do? maybe there's a linux app which could to the task
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: a friend of mine have a "crack" that can run things from windows, like scripts
<_mindspin> vmware maybe
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: is a mirc scritp
<Al-Daja> *script
<_mindspin> ic
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: vmware i have installed
<_mindspin> so it should work in a virtual windows, but to be honest, I never ever used vmware or wine. I have no need to run win apps
<patrix> last time I tried , mirc works in wine
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: well to be honest is the best script i found until now, for a noob like me, that don't get used like bitchx or irssi, and get some real problems installing kvirc
<patrix> like I said Al-Daja , mirc worked in wine last time I tried (1-2 months ago)
<_mindspin> try konversation
<Al-Daja> i'm using koversation
<Al-Daja> but lack somethings
<_mindspin> or follow patrix advice
<Al-Daja> i will thx patrix
<patrix> np
<Al-Daja> _mindspin: koversation is good but i need a script that have things right on the way of one click of the mouse
<_mindspin> no prob
<DarkAdmiral> xchat o0
<Al-Daja> DarkAdmiral: i use that too, well i use like 70 scripts already
<Al-Daja> thx patrix _mindspin, it works
<patrix> :)
<_mindspin> yw
* Al-Daja doing is stupid dance of victory
<tibs01> ello people
<tibs01> someone help me getting my webcam working please
<tibs01> i still can't get it goin
<spiritz> Is there any one who tried beagle or assimilate under kde?
<tibs01> !kmess
<ubotu> tibs01: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tibs01> mmmmmmmmmmm
<tibs01> anyone help me install kmess plz ?
<tibs01> via package install ?
<tibs01> !package update
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tibs01
<_mindspin> tibs01: sudo apt-get install name
<_mindspin> never heard of kmess
<tibs01> ibs01@workstation:~$ sudo apt-get kmess
<tibs01> E: Invalid operation kmess
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> im getting errors
<tibs01> :(
<_mindspin> sudo apt-get install
<DaSkreech> I'm assuming thats some kind of messenger?
<tibs01> yes
<tibs01> kmess is a msn messenger
<DaSkreech> tibs01: Type in sudo apt-get install kmess
<_mindspin> he forgot the install
<tibs01> E: Invalid operation kmess
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ sudo apt-get install kmess
<tibs01> Reading package lists... Done
<tibs01> Building dependency tree... Done
<tibs01> E: Couldn't find package kmess
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01>  :(
<DaSkreech> !kmess
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DaSkreech
<tibs01> tryed that
<tibs01> aint ther
<tibs01> also is there an english version of easycam ?
<DaSkreech> tibs01: Do you have Universe ?
<tibs01> i can't find a driver for my webcam
<tibs01> no
<tibs01> shall i install it ?
<tibs01> where do i get it ?
<tibs01> package manager ?
<DaSkreech> tibs01: Using adept or shell?
<tibs01> shell
<_mindspin> you should try adept or kynaptic
<DaSkreech> ok edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tibs01> erm erm
<tibs01> E: Invalid operation kmess
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$ sudo apt-get install kmess
<tibs01> Reading package lists... Done
<tibs01> Building dependency tree... Done
<tibs01> E: Couldn't find package kmess
<tibs01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<tibs01> is ffs
<tibs01> is kynaptic
<tibs01> installed by defult ?
<_mindspin> both are but if you haven't enabled the corrct repository ......
<_mindspin> !easysource
<tibs01> i got adept
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tibs01> god
<tibs01> its hard installing packages in this
<_mindspin> nope
<tibs01> so what do i do to update my package manager
<tibs01> adept
<_mindspin> you just have to have the right sources.list and it will work like a charm
<tibs01> how do i download new one
<_mindspin> edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<tibs01> all i wanna do is get my webcam working
<tibs01> n msn
<_mindspin> in adept there is an update button
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> done it
<_mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> Don't flood the channel! Please use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or the channel #flood to paste large amount of text.
<tibs01> still can't find kmess
<tibs01> in adept
<tibs01> even tho i upgraded it
<_mindspin> paste the content of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<_mindspin> mind the link above
<tibs01> ill paste it in msg
<tibs01> to ya
<tibs01> i dont wanna flood the room
<_mindspin> therefor the pastebin link
<_mindspin> but you can msg me
<_mindspin> tibs01: are you sure kmess is avaiable at all ?
<tibs01> yes
<tibs01> kmess.sourceforge.net
<tibs01> but im having problems installing it
<tibs01> wont let me msg ys
<tibs01> ya
<tibs01> due to spam
<tibs01> join #flood
<DaSkreech> <a href="http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all&keywords=kmess&sourceid=mozilla-search">Ubuntu -- Package Search Results</a>
<_mindspin> pastebin would have been easyer
<DaSkreech> Thats Kmess
<tibs01> thats it
<_mindspin> remove the # in front of the universe entry
<tibs01> what for these two
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<tibs01> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<tibs01> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<DaSkreech> I wonder if you can remove the # at the start of a line tha tcontains universe with Regex
<DaSkreech> tibs01: There are different sources that you can get packages from
<DaSkreech> Those two are the universe binary and source packages resp.
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> ive done that _mindspin
<tibs01> still can't find Kmess in it
<tibs01>  :(
<DaSkreech> Did you click update?
<h3sp4wn> hi is there a way to setup kde so that icons only appear on the taskbar of the virtual desktop they are on ?cheers
<tibs01> yip
<tibs01> wb _mindspin
<tibs01> i clicked on update on adept
<Blippe> i have two "layouts" in my xorg file, does anybody know how to change between them?
<tibs01> erm
<tibs01> i can't even get my webcam working :(
<Blippe> (without editing the xorg-file)
<_mindspin> I have no webcam, so I can only offer basic/system help
<sorush21> guys how do i change the character set type in my document in writer?
<noteventime> 'ello
<jjesse> is there a client that i can use to connect to a cisco vpn concnetrator ?
<ganymed_> hallo
<noteventime> '
<zmo> jjesse vpnc or the proprietary cisco vpn client
<noteventime> 'ello
<zmo> jjesse i prefer vpnc combined with kvpnc
<ganymed_> have improvements been made in the kde network module in kde 3.5.1 compared to the original breezy version?
<ganymed_> zmo: do you have to dial into a cisco network?
<mornfall> jjesse: the proprietary client is fairly useless AFAIK
<jjesse> but kvpnc is decent?
<mornfall> jjesse: go with vpnc -- but it has no rekeying support
<jjesse> i use the cisco client on windows
<mornfall> jjesse: so depending on rekeying interval, you will fall off the vpn regularly
<zmo> mornfall, jjesse 8 hours is default, that's long enuff 4 me
<mornfall> there's a secret patch that implements part of rekeying support -- i think the record on 8h-vpn is 48h connection with the patch
<jjesse> thanks for all the help :)
<mornfall> but it's otherwise a bit unreliable and all :)
<ganymed_> how can i impelement the group password of a cisco certificate in kvpnc (or vpnc)?
<zmo> ganymed_ edit your /etc/vpnc/vpnc.conf -> add your IPSec ID and secret
<zmo> ganymed_ you can decode your secret from a .pcf profile using: http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/bin/cisco-decode
<ganymed_> thx, but do i need to know the group password. it's the university entrance, and those guys don't wanna tell the password for obvious reasons...
<zmo> ganymed_ you do need the group password, plaintext or encrypted
<tibs01> hello people
<tibs01> can someone please help me i have just reinstalled for the 10th time
<tibs01> has any one got time to give me a 1 to 1 support plz
<tibs01> :(
<tibs01> i only got a few things i need help with
<tibs01> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<ninHer> every time i log my computer, i must write dhclient...
<ninHer> to getting internet
<tibs01> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> it has been said that windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<ninHer> how could i avoid this ?
<morrow> !interfaces
<thefriedz> is dapper flight out for regular users?
<ubotu> morrow: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thefriedz> or is only for testing?
<tibs01> !webcam
<ubotu> from memory, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<ganymed_> have improvements been made in the kde network module in kde 3.5.1 compared to the original breezy version?
<thefriedz> is dapper flight out for regular users?
<noteventime> thefriendz, yes
<noteventime> thefriendz, still beta though
<luinux> hi!
<noteventime> 'ello
<_motorcitymadman> what command are usable in chat window ?
<thefriedz> so not completed
<_motorcitymadman> *commands
<noteventime> thefriendz, No
<luinux> someone can tell me where can i find info/doc/etc on how to make a new distro based on kubuntu?
<luinux> any svn?
<noteventime> Hmmm, i think thre is info in the wiki
<noteventime> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<luinux> i could not find it
<noteventime> hmm, I don't remember were though
<luinux> ok
<luinux> thx
<luinux> :)
<noteventime> !livecd
<noteventime> found it
<noteventime> !tell luinux about livecd
<luinux> thanks!
<luinux> but im not trying to make a livecd
<luinux> i want an installcd
<luinux> (and THEN a live cd)
<luinux> but i will read this
<noteventime> Might help you :D
<ganymed_> ciao
<_ita> when backupping a linux system - is it wise to backup the /usr directory as well ?!
<noteventime> _ita: Why not?
<_ita> well im sort of a newb but i was told to backup .. im just trying to keep the backup as small as possible
<_ita> (and i have to download all via scp, so its also a time thingy)
<ubuntu> me
<noteventime> _ita: /usr contains bins and docus
<noteventime> Mostly
<noteventime> Nearly all configurations are in /home and /etc
<_ita> as i see the "." in /usr was last modified in 2005 ... so does this make sure no file in any subdirectory has been changed ever since or is that too naive ?
<thefriedz> for some reason the sound isnt working on my desktop
<thefriedz> is there a way to check what is going on?
<noteventime> _ita: I'm not sure
<noteventime> thefriedz: Take a loo in sounds settings in kcontrol
<thefriedz> hmmm
<thefriedz> everything looks fine
<thefriedz> but i cant get the audio to work
<Amorphis> thefriedz: checked slider settings in mixer?
<tibs01> !msn
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, tibs01
<daelstorm> python doesn't have gobject support... what's with that?
<_tibs01> !webcam
<ubotu> it has been said that webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<daelstorm> someone needs to compile it in, or make a seperate package, like there used to be
<_tibs01> !msn
<ubotu> _tibs01: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> Hi..  I need to mirror a website through ftp but the website is actually /../../.. from the ftp login root.  Does anyone know how I manage that with wget?
<apokryphos> Nomad411: if you're using wget then you're not managing it through ftp
<Nomad411> ahh?
<apokryphos> Nomad411: either get them to make some type of symlink to that directory which is in the login root (and accessible public_html), or you'll have to alter the location of it.
<Nomad411> I use wget username:password@ftp://sitename.com
<apokryphos> Nomad411: interesting; does that work?
<Nomad411> Sorry, I use wget ftp://username:password@sitename.com
<apokryphos> Nomad411: personally I'd just use Konqueror's fish kioslave to get/transfer things
<Nomad411> but when I try fish?
<Nomad411> sorry..  fish?
<apokryphos> Nomad411: in Konqueror: fish://username@domainname.com
<apokryphos> Nomad411: presuming you have shell access
<Nomad411> I'll have to find out :)
<apokryphos> Nomad411: if you do you could of course also use scp, if you don't, use konqueror's ftp/sftp kioslave.
<apokryphos> same syntax
<sorush21> how do I add dictionary.com to my konqueror ?
<apokryphos> sorush21: in what way?
<Nomad411> fish won't work..  :(  When i try with simple ftp the connection just times outeventually and leaves me high and dry
<sorush21> apokryphos: as a search engine
<Nomad411> no ssh access.
<Nomad411> grr
<Nomad411> maybe curl instead
<apokryphos> sorush21: configure konqueror -> web shortcuts. Look at how the other ones are structured, and I'm sure you can figure it out
<apokryphos> Nomad411: hm, no ssh access -- that's a shame. Interested that wget works with ftp protocol
<apokryphos> Nomad411: ...and if it does, it doesn't accept ./../ ??
<sorush21> apokryphos: I just did... but the problem is why do they do it that way .. I wish it was similar to mozilla.
<apokryphos> sorush21: it's very very easy to do
<apokryphos> sorush21: get the url, replace the search term with \{@}  type the shortcut, and you're good to go
<Nomad411> apokryphos: haven't managed with ../../.. yet :(  There's bound to eb a way.. wget is what I always use
<JasonF> I want to basically use rsync+ssh to completely overwrite a kubuntu on another box with the one on my current box
<JasonF> I have root on the other box
<JasonF> what's the best way to go about that?
<TIBS02> does any msn messengers allow webcam
<TIBS02> on linux ?
<apokryphos> TIBS02: with Kopete in KDE 3.5.1 yes
<menace82> hi! i have a prob... i have a linux box with dapper installed on, and it doesn't mount cd's. It can mount dvd's!!!!
<TIBS02> how do i upgrade my kde
<_mindspin> edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<TIBS02> will i loose anything if i upgrade my kde ?
<TIBS02> to wot ?
<_mindspin> kde3.5.1
<_mindspin> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_mindspin> I would recommend eayssource
<_mindspin> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<apokryphos> TIBS02: no, you won't lose anything.
<_mindspin> and I would recommend reading here and there like in the forums
<TIBS02> mmmmmmmmmm
<apokryphos> TIBS02: to upgrade.......
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5.1
<ubotu> methinks kde 3.5.1 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-351.php
<_mindspin> we are not paid for support
<TIBS02> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<TIBS02> shall i add them to my source
<daelstorm> fiddlesticks
<trappist> menace82: audio cds?
<apokryphos> TIBS02: yes, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cycus_zwisus> i need help, when i run audacity or skype capture in kmix turns off, why?
<_mindspin> apokryphos: dist upgrade ?
<apokryphos> _mindspin: yup
<apokryphos> _mindspin: that is not only used for upgrading to a new distro version.
<_mindspin> that was new to me
<TIBS02> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<TIBS02> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TIBS02> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<TIBS02> tibs01@workstation:~$
<TIBS02>  :|
<_mindspin> I would have bet on that
<TIBS02> wtf
<_mindspin> !coc
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<apokryphos> TIBS01: don't paste in here please :)
<TIBS01> _mindspin can u help me plz
<TIBS01> upgrade to kde
<apokryphos> _mindspin: follow the instructions on that page.
<TIBS01> next one
<_mindspin> I would recommend reading here and there like in the forums
<apokryphos> * TIBS01
<TIBS01> apokryphos:
<_mindspin> apokryphos: ???
<apokryphos> _mindspin: bad nick completion :)
<_mindspin> hehe
<TIBS01> so how can i upgrade my kde :S
<apokryphos> TIBS01: type in the two commands it tells you to do to add the GPG key
<apokryphos> TIBS01: so wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<apokryphos> TIBS01: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_mindspin> apokryphos: praise to you and your patience
<TIBS01> ok done
<TIBS01> Hit http://blognux.free.fr unstable/main Packages
<TIBS01> Fetched 193B in 2s (85B/s)
<TIBS01> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TIBS01> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<TIBS01> tibs01@workstation:~$
<TIBS01> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<TIBS01> oh i know why
<TIBS01> got two ssh windows up
<apokryphos> TIBS01: don't paste in here! :)
<TIBS01> still doing same thing
<TIBS01> what can i do ?
<apokryphos> TIBS01: close adept/synaptic and anything else using the package manager
<apokryphos> i.e. apt, dpkg etc
<TIBS01> done
<apokryphos> TIBS01: then redo the last command I provided above
<TIBS01> done
<TIBS01> ok :D
<TIBS01> compiling
<apokryphos> TIBS01: you mean downloading ;-)
<TIBS01> will i need to reboot ?
<_mindspin> no
<_mindspin> log off log in will do
<TIBS01> done ok
<TIBS01> brb
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> how do i check what version kde i got
<apokryphos> tibs01: kde-config --version
<_ita> ok im off cya ...
<epinephrine> hrm
<epinephrine> would using the SiS video driver that comes with kubuntu dapper make the lappy feel sluggish?
<epinephrine> when dragging windows around, it uses a hell of a lot of cpu
<penguinboy> howdy ho neighbors
<trappist> SiS isn't very forthcoming with the info necessary to write good drivers
<epinephrine> that's what I was afraid of
<epinephrine> damn cheapo laptops
<epinephrine> :p
<trappist> yeah I almost got a helluva deal on an SiS mobo this weekend but I said wait, it's SiS
<epinephrine> they offer their own drivers to download for linux, but it doesn't seem to be documented
<epinephrine> it's filename is sis_drv.o-453 or something
<epinephrine> probably different numbers
<epinephrine> no idea what to do with it :p
<_mindspin> isn't it a binary?
<_mindspin> maybe just execute it
<tibs01> when ever i try and load up my webcam
<tibs01> it freezes my systenm
<tibs01> system when i load up webcam2
<tibs01> easycam2 has tobe loaded dont it to use the webcam
<RasCaL> I just installed onto my laptop and it could not configure my wifi adapter, where do I set the channel?
<RasCaL> It seems to not recognize my adapter
<jshaw> what kind of adapter is it?
<tibs01> i dont know whats up with my webcam
<tibs01> but when ever i load it , it keeps freezaing
<tibs01> freezing
<tibs01> what can i do
<RasCaL> sorry tibs01 I haven't got that far yet ;)
<RasCaL> jshaw Ralink WLAN inside an averatec
<jshaw> RasCal
<jshaw> RasCal: have you ever used it with Linux before?
<RasCaL> yes
<RasCaL> but not on my laptop
<jshaw> you recall what driver it used?
<RasCaL> I run edubuntu on my desktop
<RasCaL> jshaw no it auto configured on install
<RasCaL> lemme check
<RasCaL> jshaw interface ra0
<RasCaL> no reference to drivers
<tibs01> lol
<RasCaL> I think I want wlan0
<tibs01> yer my server keeps freezing
<tibs01> erm
<tibs01> when i run easycam2 its a client to enable the webcam driver aint it ?
<jshaw> RasCal: driver appears to be rt2400.o
<RasCaL> jshaw ok thank you, I am looking for it :)
<RasCaL> I appreciate the help :)
<jshaw> it is found in /lib/modules/<kernel version>/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rt2400
<jshaw> try running a sudo modprobe rt2400 and see if it works
<RasCaL> ok
<jshaw> if it does.. add rt2400 to /etc/modules
<jshaw> and it should come up for you on boot
<RasCaL> ok :)
<RasCaL> sorry I am a bit lost, is modprobe supposed to have any effect in the shell that woudl be noticable?
<jshaw> no
<RasCaL> ok but it should impact the ra0 then?
<jshaw> you shoudl see some stuff either in dmesg, or at the very least lsmod | grep rt2400 should return something
<RasCaL> ok
<sharket> hello
<sharket> i got a problem with proftpd
<sharket> shark@mars:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<sharket> ProFTPd warning: cannot start neither in standalone nor in inetd/xinetd mode. Check your configuration.
<eirejah> does anyone know if kubuntu will run on a p1 with 16mb ram and c: 1.2gig and d: 20gig cpu 166mhz  ??
<sharket> yes
<sharket> it'll do
<robotgeek> eirejah: it will run, but will be sluggish
<sharket> ey robotgeek hello
<sharket> :)
<robotgeek> eirejah: might be more "snappy" with xubuntu, or fluxbox
<robotgeek> hey sharket
<sharket> how's ur ppc doing
<eirejah> robotgeek: ok thanks .. would it mainly be KDE that would slow it down?
<Chousuke> eirejah: 16MB of RAM?
<robotgeek> eirejah: 16mb ram.
<Chousuke> eirejah: that won't run X
<eirejah> no?
<Chousuke> well, barely.
<Chousuke> certainly won't run even xfce.
<eirejah> ok wow
<robotgeek> Chousuke: he should probably get ion/ratpoison then
<Chousuke> maybe
<Chousuke> but what apps is he going to run? :P
<Chousuke> a couple of xterms and then he runs out of memory.
<robotgeek> eirejah: it's going to be very painful unless you run only console apps, frankly
<eirejah> ok cool
<Chousuke> eirejah: yeah.
<eirejah> thanks for the help
<Chousuke> that'll work fine as an irssi box.
<Chousuke> :D
* robotgeek forgets emacs also
<ubijtsa> emacs is niiiice :)
<eirejah> ok so when one installs kubuntu is there an option on the install to install only a base system or something? like im trying to help a friend here so just wondering ..is it possible to install it without KDE? all he really wants in reality is a bash shell to work with
<robotgeek> eirejah: sure, choose server install on cd boot
<eirejah> ok robotgeek and that will give a bash shell to work with right
<robotgeek> eirejah: yup
<frank23> eirejah: I don't know it much but maybe damn small linux would be more your league
<eirejah> so type server then hit enter right?
<eirejah> at the start where it gives the options etc
<robotgeek> eirejah: yup.
<eirejah> robotgeek: thanks alot man
<robotgeek> np
<pussfeller> the server install borked on me when I tried it
<pussfeller> eirejah: on a machine that old, he needs something like damn small linux
<pussfeller> dsl is pretty damn cool
<eirejah> hmmm
<eirejah> it turns out
<eirejah> that he only has a 1.2 g
<eirejah> gb
<eirejah> the 20 gb is broke :/  lol
<robotgeek> eirejah: get dsl then
<eirejah> ok
<JasonF> I'm using amorok, and when I listen to the online radio, I get constant rebufferings
<JasonF> it'll play for ~30s
<JasonF> then it'll just buffer and rebuffer
<noteventime> Are you using xine or gstreamer
<noteventime> !gstreamer
<ubotu> noteventime: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !xine
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noteventime
<noteventime> !wtf
<ubotu> wtf do you mean, noteventime ?
<noteventime> !wtf xine
<ubotu> noteventime: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> !love you ubuntu
<ubotu> noteventime: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<noteventime> :'(
<frank23> JasonF: are you sure that's not a bandwidth problem?
<JasonF> It shouldn't be. This place has a t1
<JasonF> it is shared though
<trappist> maybe you just need a bigger buffer
<JasonF> no way, we're under 1/2 utilization on the T1
<JasonF> trappist: how do you set that in amorok?
<frank23> JasonF: the radio station then?  I've had much more success with amarok-xine
<trappist> JasonF: no idea
<JasonF> frank23: hrm. 3 stations fail, then one works
<JasonF> go figure
<frank23> JasonF: are you using streamtuner?
<JasonF> frank23: what is that?
<JasonF> frank23: I just went to the list of radio stations
<JasonF> picked a couple
<JasonF> assumed it'd work
<frank23> JasonF: it's a program to tune in to internet radio stations. 1000s of them! ;)
<JasonF> hrm
<JasonF> frank23: *installs*
<JasonF> frank23: is it a gui app? it didn't add to the debian menu
<frank23> JasonF: yes its gui. I see it in multimedia
<JasonF> noooooooo!!! gtk apps in kde are evil!
<frank23> JasonF: that bad? gtk-qt-engine makes them look pretty similar
<JasonF> frank23: thanks for the tip
<ep> speaking of gtk apps, I had to switch to GAIM cause kopete always showed me and everybody else as "offline" on the ICQ network.  Seems like this type of bug should be fixed by now.
<ep> I'm trying to move to QT apps, i used to use xchat but I've found Konversation to be really nice, so I'm using it of late.
<ep> Firefox is gtk, right?   I  use it:)
<slow-motion> hallo
<placisfos> @toto
<epinephrine> I'm trying to remove amarok to downgrade it to a non-beta version (1.4-beta2 seems to ignore the checkbox that disables the splash screen) but I don't know why it's also trying to remove kubuntu-desktop, which I kinda need. any way to make it leave kubuntu-desktop alone?
<trappist> epinephrine: kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage that depends on amarok.  it doesn't do anything and you don't need it.
<epinephrine> safe to let apt remove it with amarok then?
<bimberi> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<epinephrine> that makes things easier, ta
<bimberi> epinephrine: ^^^^ applies to kubuntu-desktop too
<epinephrine> k, got amarok 1.3.something back now, thanks a lot trappist and bimberi ;)
<bimberi> epinephrine: np :)  - you can probably reinstall kubuntu-desktop now (just make sure it doesn't bring back the later amarok)
<visik7> anyone using bacula ?
<ubuntu> hi
<visik7> kcmshell change group of the user u are using locking the current user to sudo at all
<visik7> s/kcmshell/"kcmshell fileshare"/
<ubuntu> help me please!!! i'n can't install kubuntu drapper
<Tm_T> ubuntu: please give more information
<_mindspin> visik: I use bacula
<TecnoVM64> hello people, anybody knows how to place trash and mounted drives icons to the desktop?
<ubuntu> Tm_T> i have a virtual RAM memory error.... OH!!! sorry for my english,  .. eis very bad :D
<Tm_T> aha
<Tm_T> hmm, virtual RAM error... doesn't say anything to me
<Tm_T> ubuntu: when that appears?
<ubuntu> Tm_T> the error is "Can't find /dev/ram"
<digip1mp> when's the next final release coming out?
<jshaw_> When it is done?
<ubuntu> Tm_T> appears when i click in "Install to hard disk"
<tchize> Hello
<jshaw_> ubuntu: that means it can't mount the ramdisk the install CD loads to boot off of
<Tm_T> ah, espresso installer?
<tchize> I tried to run amarok for the first time on my kubuntu as it seem to be the default multimedia player. I get this message at startup: "A GStreamer register is missing. Check you installed necessary GStreamer modules (OGG, mp3) and you ran gst-register.
<Tm_T> what amarok version? 1.3.1?
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/
<tchize> 1.3.1
<Tm_T> too old
<Tm_T> upgrade ;)
<prozac_field> for Kubuntu there is xine...
<prozac_field> install aamrok-xine
<Tm_T> tchize: check that page I mentioned up there
<tchize> shouldn't needed file have been installed by default?
<tchize> the anouncment on amarok on page you pointed me is for dapper
<ubuntu> jshw> i don't know >D
<Tm_T> tchize: hum?
<Tm_T> tchize: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-amarok-beta2.php
<Tm_T> read
<Tm_T> ah!
<apokryphos> Tm_T: yeah, but that's only for dapper. Breezy has old taglib
<Tm_T> sorry, wait
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> tchize: install new taglib -- trivial to do.
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.8.php
<apokryphos> that's too old too :P
<Tm_T> better than 1.3.1
<Tm_T> apokryphos: beta2 is old to me ;(
* Tm_T is svn-addicted
<apokryphos> !find taglib
<apokryphos> !find libtag
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libtag' (8 shown): libtag1-dev ;; libtag1-doc ;; libtag1c2 ;; libtagc0 ;; libtagc0-dev ;; libtagcoll-dev ;; libtagcoll0c2 ;; libtagcoll1-dev.
<Tm_T> apokryphos: it's yours now ;)
<apokryphos> 8)
<Tm_T> dizzy ->
<apokryphos> tchize: sudo apt-get build-dep libtag1c2, then get the taglib source http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/taglib.html  and simply ./configure && make && sudo make install
<tchize> Tm_T ok i'll install 1.3.8, am just wondering if amarok was supposed to be working with a default breezy installation
<apokryphos> tchize: it was, and it does
<apokryphos> tchize: just not for mp3s as the codecs are proprietary
<tchize> apokryphos, ok, so i must be unlucky that it complain about gstreamer :)
<apokryphos> tchize: like I said, it won't, by default, play mp3s.
<tchize> i didn't even try to load a mp3 :)
<apokryphos> tchize: what did you try to play?
<tchize> nothing
<tchize> i just started amarok and got the message
<tchize> started from kde menu
<apokryphos> tchize: oh right, just checked the message now. Odd.
<apokryphos> Tm_T: how is amarok svn now by the way? It's been a few weeks :)
<apokryphos> Tm_T: wonder if iPod support for it is working properly. Haven't been able to transfer songs to the ipod through amarok in weeeks
<tchize> btw i got a similar message with kaffeine a few days ago, i was suggested to replace kaffeine-gstreamer by kaffeine-xine :/
<apokryphos> tchize: yes, xine is the way to go for multimedia :)
<paines> hi
<ubuntu> Mrs... i can install drapper from shell ?
<tchize> yes, i just mean, the default install on everytinhg in kubuntu breezy around gstreamer seems broken :(
<jjesse> do you know how to edit your sources.ist from shell?
<ubuntu> jjesse: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> apokryphos: fine, no idea about ipod support
<jjesse> is there a reason that mozilla is requirement for installing eclipse?
<jjesse> ubuntu: sorry then just change the breezy to dapper in the sources list, update everything and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<tchize> mmm nice adept did crash at amarok update :/
<apokryphos> tchize: install amarok 1.4 -- it's a lot better, and stable.
<tchize> Amarok 1.4 can not easily be supported on Kubuntu 5.10 (breezy) <-- written on annoucement page
<tchize> (still have the message with 1.3.8 btw)
<Tm_T> "not easy" as it requires more than clicking one button
<ubuntu> Ok... good bye mrs...
<tomas_> are there any devs. here?
<tchize> "easy" is the main reason i switched from debian to ubuntu :)
<Tm_T> tomas_: devs of what?
<CellarDoor> hello all
<tomas_> somewhat high i guess :/
<Tm_T> :p
<tomas_> i have a suggestion for ubuntu/kubuntu
<CellarDoor> I've upgraded to kde 3.5.1 but seem to have a bit of a problem with Kontact
<Tm_T> tomas_: what you need
<CellarDoor> kmail isn't there
<CellarDoor> I've lost my email
<Tm_T> apt-get install kmail
<CellarDoor> oh ok
<CellarDoor> so its just a glitch then ?
<Tm_T> with sudo
<Tm_T> yeah, prolly it's not installed
<ubuntu> kubuntu it's the same to the other distros.... nothing extraordinary!!!
<CellarDoor> ok installing new kmail now
<tchize> i just don't want to start mixing stable and unstable repositorie in my kubuntu, i did it in my debian, it was my greatest mistake :)
<ubuntu> with reason they retarded it :D
<nico8481> hi
<tomas_> Tm_T: sometimes you install a package with some dependencies and when you uninstall the original package those "extra packages" are still there. I would like to have a "package restoration function" in ubuntu/kubuntu that lets you undo package installations
<CellarDoor> ubuntu, whats your problem ? kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde
<ubuntu> well-known devil is better q devil to know
<ubuntu> XDDDDDDDDdddd
<CellarDoor> ?
<ubuntu> CellarDoor: i can't installl kubuntu drapper
<morrow> tomplast_brb: if you install via aptitute it will be removed, once nothing needs this depency anymore
<CellarDoor> ah I have my kmail back now
<CellarDoor> :D
<ubuntu> Xd
<ubuntu> XD
<CellarDoor> ubuntu: I'm not going to try to install dapper until the official release comes out
<ubuntu> i'm a MDV2066 user... i want test kubuntu drapper for view wish is the best XDDDD and the install proces not run
<Tm_T> tomplast_brb: well, aptitude has it
<chopemax> hi, i had changed my user group and lost my ability to sudo, then i changed it to admin regaining this, however now i cannot acces /dev/dsp or /dev/hdd... i don't understand too much about this.. any ideas?
<CellarDoor> ubuntu: what seems to be happening ?
<tomplast_brb> Tm_T: aptitude isnt graphical AFAIK, or am I wrong?
<Tm_T> tomplast: graphical? is that something eatable?
<vicks> konqueror is supposed to have an newticker in the sidebar, has anyone got this in 3.5.1? i don't.
<tomplast> Tm_T: =?
<tchize> mm i think all those gstreamer things are real craps :/
<tomplast> Tm_T: ha ha, nice joke
<eirejah> grub or lilo .. which would be easiest on a really crappy system with no ram etc? or does it make any difference
<tomplast> :/
<Tm_T> vicks: if you have akregator installed
<Tm_T> tomplast: anyway, I hope adept has it one day, as an option
<ubuntu> somebody recommends a forum to me where to expose my questions over drapper?
<CellarDoor> I think gstreamer sucks too... never worked properly for me, switched back to xine in minutes
<tomplast> Tm_T: mmm, so do I. sooon. really soon........
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> I don't need it
<CellarDoor> ubuntu: are you using a BenQ drive ?
<tchize> CellarDoor: that's currently what am doing :)
<chopemax> nobody?
<CellarDoor> tchize: :P
<kuzmaster> hey
<CellarDoor> hey
<tchize> just hope it's either fixed in dapper, either replaced by xine :)
* Tm_T is using gst 0.10 in amaroK, just. works.
<tomplast> Tm_T: also it would be nice with a "welcome to kubuntu" screen thingy after first login
<Tm_T> tomplast: yeah, I think so too
<tomplast> Tm_T: the question is who will do it :p
<tomplast> just
<ubuntu> CellarDoor: no, i use LG DVD
* tchize had only one problem with kubuntu: multimedia applications complaining about gstreamer stuffs
<Tm_T> tomplast: actually it could be done in minutes
<kuzmaster> can some one plz tell me how to prevent kubuntu from goin into text mode for the login?
<CellarDoor> gstreamer was a show stopper for me... I dont get why developers like it, I couldnt get it to do play alot of things (yes I installed all plugins etc etc)
<Tm_T> hah
<tomplast> Tm_T: mmm
<kuzmaster> any one?
<ubuntu> CellarDoor: with debian install no problem.... it's the same?
<tomplast> Tm_T: i really should learn to program for qt or kde some day :p
<tchize> CellarDoor: all i can get from gstreamer i constantly a box telling 'am badly installed, lacking modules'
<CellarDoor> ubuntu: hmm... I mentioned your drive because some people have had to upgrade their firmware before kubuntu/ubuntu would install
<Tm_T> tomplast: best start is to hang around some kde-app-channel and suck infulences ;)
<tomplast> Tm_T: oki :)
<Tm_T> I think
<kuzmaster> can some one plz tell me how to prevent kubuntu from goin into text mode for the login?
<kuzmaster> can some one plz tell me how to prevent kubuntu from goin into text mode for the login?
<kuzmaster> sorry 4 da double post
<ubuntu> CellarDoor: I am going to prove with another unit of CDROM and come back
<CellarDoor> tchize: you could try installing more modules :P (I did that and it still played up though)
<tomplast> Tm_T: you are surely right about that :). is kdevelop3 good btw?
<CellarDoor> ubuntu: ok
<tchize> haaa xine engine seems to work :)
<Tm_T> kuzmaster: repeating doesn't help you
<kuzmaster> i diddnt mean 2
<CellarDoor> tchize: yeah, thats why I use xine, it just works.
<Tm_T> tomplast: I think so, I don't use it myself though
<tomplast> Tm_T: Mr Konsole?
<tchize> cellardoor: i can't see which additionnal module i should install. the ascii art one? :p
<Tm_T> tomplast: just Kate or nano
<tomplast> Tm_T: ah :)
<CellarDoor> tchize: filter out gstreamer in Adept and see what comes up thats not installed (if you havent already done that)
<Tm_T> and I have my scripts to do all building so kdevelop wouldnt make it easier
<tomplast> Tm_T: btw, is there any way to install software remotely on several machines at the same time with edubuntu installed?
<Tm_T> tomplast: ssh? ;(
<tomplast> Tm_T: some graphical?
<Tm_T> you can't say "apt-get install foo" in several Konsole tabs?
<tomplast> Tm_T: I'm planning to install linux on some more machines and show the potential for people :)
<Tm_T> aah
<tchize> cellardoor: i did :)
<tomplast> Tm_T: it would really be nice if there was a way to control every computer in a few clicks
<Tm_T> but you know, you can't win the power of cli and scripting with any gui
<CellarDoor> tchize: use xine :P
<tomplast> Tm_T: some remote admin tool
<tchize> that what i did
<tchize> but damn the sound comming out of xine is awfull :'(
<CellarDoor> oh
<Tm_T> tomplast: no idea, never needed myself, apt-cache search might help ;)
<CellarDoor> through what app ?
<tchize> amarok
<CellarDoor> prolly just need to change some settings
<tchize> .... wait, checking something
<Tm_T> tomplast: look, http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<h3sp4wn> tchize the volume is probably set too high so it is distorting (same happened to me with ice-1712 soundcard)
<tomplast> Tm_T: QT is often used in Kubuntu right? Is it recommended to use it?
<Tm_T> tomplast: I would recommend atleast
<Aapzak> hey kubuntu people
<tchize> ok, sound quality problem fixed
<tchize> was just a small setting to change
<Tm_T> tchize: good :)
<CellarDoor> :)
<tchize> i was using my headset
<tomplast> Tm_T: about ssh, I use it often when communicating with a server that I run at school but doing ssh at several computers at the same time I dont know about :p
<tchize> it is made for human voice, not music :p
<tchize> changed to headphones :)
<tomplast> hi Aapzak
<CellarDoor> has anyone used kde with xgl/compiz yet ?
<Aapzak> CellarDoor: I have
<CellarDoor> I heard there was some latency
<tomplast> i think xgl is overestimated
<CellarDoor> Aapzak: how was it
<Aapzak> it's pretty useless at the moment
<Tm_T> tomplast: it's just ssh session in several tabs of Konsole, and then copy&paste&paste&paste... ;)
<CellarDoor> Aapzak: unstable ?
<Aapzak> no, not at all, but really not developed for KDE
<apokryphos> xgl is very nice :)
<Aapzak> it works pretty onder gnome
<CellarDoor> thats really annoying
<apokryphos> Aapzak: it was developed "for gnome"; the window manager doesn't really  have any gnome-specific settings
<tomplast> Tm_T: let's say that there are 200 computers to admin :p. it would be a lot easier if i just could press a button in a program that upgrade all software on all machines :)
<apokryphos> though atm since it's in such early stages some things are easier for gnome, like the editor. Only gconf
<CellarDoor> the kde devels dont seem very impressed
<Aapzak> and ...
<apokryphos> Aapzak: *it wasn't
<Tm_T> tomplast: true
<Aapzak> kwin is a bit harder to replace
<Tm_T> tomplast: script :p
<apokryphos> I still think it's a little odd/problematic that it uses a different WM
<tomplast> Tm_T: just what I thought. a simple QTprogram could be made for that task :)
<apokryphos> s/little/very/
<apokryphos> though I can perhaps see why it was done
<tomplast> Tm_T: is it better to use qt with python for a beginner like me? i do only know c, assembly, basic, visual basic and some web scripting :p
<Tm_T> tomplast: pyKDE
<tomplast> pyKDE *-)
<Tm_T> why not
<Tm_T> you can't know before you try ;)
<Aapzak> I used xgl/compiz with gnome, but several kde apps refuse to work, they just freeze, and my best friend konqueror starts somewhere I can't see him
<apokryphos> python is pretty much always suggested now as among the best ways of "getting into programming"
<Aapzak> with KDE I mean
<apokryphos> Aapzak: well, I guess we'll have to wait till suse 10.1 to see what it's really like.
<Tm_T> tomplast: make it to do something like this: you define multiple ips or ip range, it takes ssh connection and sends command to them all
<Tm_T> etc
<Kyral> Python owns :D
<apokryphos> or with Novell 9 if I could try it
<Aapzak> apokryphos: I agree, this whole xg/compiz is still very alpha
<apokryphos> Aapzak: especially on xorg 6.8
<Aapzak> but pretty stable
<tomplast> Tm_T: can you give me a link to some nice tutorial for pyKDE?
<Kyral> I hate the fact I have to take a Java course next semester
<tchize> java is wonderfull
<Tm_T> tomplast: sorry, no idea :(
<tchize> :)
<Kyral> ick Java
<tomplast> Tm_T: oki :p
<Kyral> Perl!
<Tm_T> java is evil
<apokryphos> booo
<Kyral> TIMTODY :D
<nico8481> anybody using SCIM ?
<tomplast> Tm_T: JAVA is nice in a way but slower than a donkey
* CellarDoor doesnt like java apps
<Kyral> Yah thats why I hate Java
<Kyral> lol
<tomplast> i like jrisk so stop complaining :P
<Kyral> Damn Runtime :D
<tomplast> and freemind :p
<tchize> java is not slow
<tomplast> freemind is wonderful :D
<tomplast> compared to "REAL" languages it is :)
* Kyral has an assembler exam on Wednesday
<tomplast> cause you always need a virtual machine that translates the bytecode into something useful
<tomplast> yeah
<tomplast> Kyral: thats a REAL language
<tomplast> Kyral: the ONLY
<Kyral> tomplast: yah and I hate it lol
<CellarDoor> Apollon or Limewire... I know which I prefer (and its not the one that is a java app)
<tomplast> mov trashcan, windows
<Kyral> lemme use Python damnit :P
<tchize> well that's exactly the argument used year ago to not use C but better program in assembler. java has a very small overhead compared to it's advantages :)
<Tm_T> tomplast: I repeat, java is evil
<tomplast> Kyral: Assembly is a great language
<tomplast> yeah it is but i like freemind :P
<Kyral> screw it I wanna learn LISP
<kuzmaster> i wanna learn  how to prevent kubuntu from goin into text mode for the login?
<Tm_T> tomplast: people say "java is like how programming languages should be, java apps are like applications should never be"
<tomplast> mm
<tomplast> Tm_T: i never liked java in school :p
<kuzmaster> if sombody could help me maybe?
<tomplast> Tm_T: where are you from btw?
<Tm_T> it's easy, too easy so noone cares about quality anymore
<Tm_T> tomplast: Finland
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: It shouldn't bu default
<tomplast> frstr du svenska :p ?
<CellarDoor> bu = by
<tchize> people are complaining on java apps using arguments which, for most i hearded, comes from the early jvm. There is very big difference between java 1.2 and java 1.5 ;)
<kuzmaster> but it is
<Tm_T> tomplast: jag talar bara lite svenska
<tomplast> aha ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, not sure if that was correct :p
<tomplast> Tm_T: it was acceptable but it could be a lot better :p
<tomplast> as my english :P
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: could try something like 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' (if I remember correctly)
<tomplast> like
<kuzmaster> it did it b4 and i did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kuzmaster> it has worked b4
<CellarDoor> ok
* Kyral has half a mind to subscribe to the Kernel.org ML
<tomplast> Tm_T: there must be some remote administrating tool for linux :/
<kuzmaster> and wen i reconfigured xserver, after that it worked for one boot, but then it diddnt work
<tomplast> Tm_T: wanna play legends?
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: thats strange
<digip1mp> tomplast, webmin?
<kuzmaster> ino
<Tm_T> tomplast: ?
<tomplast> digip1mp: can you administrate remote computers with it?
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: try again ?
<digip1mp> tomplast, vnc?  ssh?  webmin?
<tomplast> Tm_T: haven't you played legend? install it if you havent ;)
<InteliWasp> do i need to do anything special to use my ipod with kubuntu?
<kuzmaster> i have
<tomplast> digip1mp: i have tried vnc, ssh and webmin but i dont see your point *-)
<digip1mp> define administrate?
<Tm_T> tomplast: hmm, not sure, with this medication I'm not totally sure if I even be here =)
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: I dont know what else to do except reinstalling kubuntu desktop (I'm still a bit of a n00b)
<tomplast> digip1mp: like installing packages for many computers with a single click
<kuzmaster> hmmmmm, ill stick around and see if i can gather more help
<digip1mp> hrm... you could rsync...
<tomplast> Tm_T: its a really nice shooter and its sad that almost none are playing when there are servers :/
<tomplast> digip1mp: i know but i want some frontend for it
<ryanakca> is there an apache configuration front-end?
<digip1mp> tomplast, sure there's something out there to suit your needs.  the hard part is finding one of the hundreds people have written
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: u using breezy ?
<kuzmaster> yeah
<kuzmaster> 5.10
<CellarDoor> ok
<tomplast> digip1mp: mm, thanks anyway
<tomplast> come on guys, start legends :)
<tomplast> playtime :D
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: is your graphics nvidia or ati ?
<kuzmaster> ummmmmm
<kuzmaster> its on-board
<CellarDoor> ok
<kuzmaster> SiS i think?
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: I'm not sure if this will help, but I'm looking at this forum atm - http://www.techsupportforum.com/linux-operating-systems-applications/80232-kubuntu-5-10-x-wont.html
<kuzmaster> this has more detail of my problem
<kuzmaster> http://groups.google.com/group/absolute-linux-computing/browse_thread/thread/e518bedb7d5e85b0/6c2cce7e275868d3#6c2cce7e275868d3
<kuzmaster> i posted it
* CellarDoor looks
<CellarDoor> kuzmaster: does it start if you type startx ?
<CellarDoor> oh sorry
<kuzmaster> nope, the message is listed in that google post
<CellarDoor> you already said, I see
<kuzmaster> im gonna go try if it will work now
<mcscruff> lo all
<Naail> :o I just installed Flash! and I'm a NooB :D
<CellarDoor> lo
<CellarDoor> Naail: :)
<Naail> I am however going blind looking at this white screen :(
<CellarDoor> white ?
<CellarDoor> youre using konversation ?
<Naail> ya.. ok can of worms here lol
<Naail> hmm yes.. is there something else I could use *grins* perhaps?
<ryanakca> is there an apache configuration front-end?
<CellarDoor> Naail: why dont you just change the background colour ?
<ryanakca> Naail: irssi...
<Naail> yeah, trying too (thats the can of worms lol)
* Naail squints
<torrents> hi I would need some help pz
<torrents> plz
<CellarDoor> Settings > Configure Conversation > Colors
<ryanakca> theres xchat too... but then, its not any better
<CellarDoor> *Konversation
<Petecakes> does gtk come preinstalled on Kubuntu?
<mcscruff> dont think so
<CellarDoor> Petecakes: no
<Petecakes> Thanks.
<CellarDoor> :P
<Petecakes> See, if it came preinstalled, it would be less effort for me.
<Petecakes> I'm just too lazy for my own good... :P
<Naail> ty ty :)
<CellarDoor> Petecakes: apt-get install...
<ryanakca> I thought gimp was preinstalled on kubuntu.... I must just be imagining it...
<mart> krita is.... can't see gimp
<ryanakca> drats
<ryanakca> gimp IS the bestest...
<mart> mmph
<CellarDoor> sudo apt-get install gimp
<Petecakes> CellarDoor; my Kubuntu PC isn't connected to the net, so I won't have access to repositories. I'll have to download the files and burn them onto a disc, right?
<tchize> i know you won't like this question but
<CellarDoor> Petecakes: argh yes
<mart> Petecakes: see apt-zip
<tchize> what it the package i need to get mp3 support for xine?
<ryanakca> Petecakes: yeah.. then just mount the disk, make sure all the .deb are alone in a seperate directory then go "sudo dpkg -i *.deb"
<ryanakca> it'll install all of the debs in that directory, so make sure that you only have debs that you want to install...
<Petecakes> ryanakca; thanks.
<uNdEr-gr> I have Fujitsu AMILO laptop and i am trying to get Kubuntu working. I have installed it succesfully, but when it loads, it freezes, ath "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<Petecakes> I'll need to go out and buy myself some wireless networking stuff some day so I can get my Kubuntu PC on the net.
<uNdEr-gr> any idea ?
<Naail> what do I need to install for DVD and Video files to work? Codecs? who where how?
<Naail> *will it hurt?
<Naail> :)
<admrl> Naail:!plf
<admrl> !plf
<ubotu> rumour has it, plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf, mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<CellarDoor> !mp3
<admrl> there we go
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CellarDoor> ah
<admrl> :D
<CellarDoor> tchize: there you go
<uniq> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<mart> I'm suspicious of easybuntu....
<mart> "KDE/QT integration: QT/KDE apps with a GNOME look'n'feel (work in progress)"
<tchize> cellardoor: in fact was already supported :p i jst asked amarok to scan the wrong directory, a directory where there were only a few ogg so i though it didn't scan mp3 ;p
<mart> doesn't sound good
<CellarDoor> tchize: ah there you go then :P
<mornfall> tchize: which adept version, if i may ask?
<tchize> 1.0
<CellarDoor> mart: not that you really need it
<bkjones> anyone else seeing mplayer/xine/totem segfault after updating gcc/libgcc?
<mornfall> tchize: ah, okey
<mart> CellarDoor: need what?
<admrl> mart: i agree
<CellarDoor> easybuntu
<mart> CellarDoor: no, but it's a pain to have to install these things by hand
<admrl> mart: apt-get isnt really much by hand
<CellarDoor> you only have to make sure you have sources and apt-get
<CellarDoor> and you only have to do it once
<admrl> you can add repos in synaptic
<admrl> i think its about as easy as it can get
<mart> the only sources I know (and trust) are video.debian.free.fr
<mart> and I have to rebuild those packages
<CellarDoor> ?
<mart> well, their built against what ever version of stuff is in debian
<mart> so I get the sources and debuild them
<mart> god only knows who maintains the easybuntu repos
<mart> or how secure they are
<CellarDoor> its a script
<CellarDoor> not repos
<CellarDoor> good grief
<mart> CellarDoor: the script installs new apt sources
<mart> CellarDoor: at least, it did when I looked at it
<mart> CellarDoor: good grief what?
<CellarDoor> sounds like you just like doing things the hard way... ok then
<mart> CellarDoor: no, I'd prefer an easier way, but until I trust them to maintain secure repos...
<mart> CellarDoor: besides, I don't think they maintain it for dapper
<mart> (maybe I'm wrong on that)
<simian> just out of interest, how often does adept updater check for updates?
<mornfall> simian: nightly, it should
<mornfall> simian: fact is, if you don't have (gnome) update-notifier, it won't at all ;-)
<CellarDoor> all it does is enable multiverse repos etc by the looks of it
<buddy> hallo
<CellarDoor> hello buddy
<mart> CellarDoor: oh, and plf
<mornfall> simian: but it will be fixed in 1.91 to work even if no ubuntu notifier is installed
<buddy> how can i install new themes? I have downloaded the xp full theme from kde-look.org but how do i install it?
* buddy is a complete newbie
<CellarDoor> well you dont need plf
<mart> CellarDoor: sun java isn't in multiverse
<simian> mornfall: lol so at the moment it just sits on you desktop looking pretty lol
<mart> CellarDoor: you don't think it's a bit suspicious that there are no real names associated with easybuntu?
<morzel> hy
<mornfall> simian: almost :] 
<Kyral> mart: robotgeek is associated with EasyUbuntu
<morzel> how can I check my currently cpu speed?
<mart> Kyral: that's not a real name
<CellarDoor> mart: what do you mean no real names ?
<mornfall> simian: the fact is, it is not the notifier that download updates but a cronjob -- the adept package just fails to set up the cronjob correctly by itself
<mornfall> simian: so from the position of notifier, it is in fact a minor problem :)
<mart> why are they hiding?  have they something to be ashamed of?
<Kyral> mart: Just ask
<simian> mornfall: i see
<Kyral> real Hackers don't have anything to hide
<Kyral> you want to know my name, just /whois me
<CellarDoor> mart: have you checked their blogs, they dont seem to be hiding
<mart> Kyral: oh, you are robotgeek?
<Kyral> mart:
<Kyral> no
<Kyral> robotgeek: is :P
<simian> mornfall: for now i'll just apt-get update/upgrade then
<Kyral> I'm just the idiot that has to package it eventually
<mornfall> and now, let me go to bed ... good night ladies and gentlemen
<simian> mornfall: good night
<CellarDoor> robotgeek is Venkat Raghavan
<mart> hmm, if he's read EGB he can't be all bad :)
<Naail> :o
<tchize> mmm is there a reason why konqueror says 'can not read . ' when accessing a ftp?
* Kyral is Chris "Kyral" Peterman
<Kyral> if you cared :P
<uNdEr-gr> I have Fujitsu AMILO laptop and i am trying to get Kubuntu working. I have installed it succesfully, but when it loads, it freezes, ath "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<uNdEr-gr> any idea ?
<Naail> brb
<CellarDoor> Kyral: he thinks youre all conspirators, hiding behind aliases and plotting to destroy us all ;)
<Kyral> Alias? What Alias?
<CellarDoor> :P
<nico8481> where is KDE's notepad?
<mart> nico8481: K->Utilities
<CellarDoor> Kmenu > Utilities > Kate
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> Suicide...
<Kyral> this will be
<nico8481> oh yes... didn't see it.. thx
<Kyral> subscribing to TKML I am
<mart> Kyral: it's painless, according to the manics.
<nico8481> (strange name for a notepad :p)
<CellarDoor> nico8481: Kate = KDE Advanced Text Editor
<CellarDoor> or just k advanced text editor
<CellarDoor> or just kate
<Parkotron> nico8481: If you'd like something a little less daunting than Kate, try installing KEdit.
<tchize> if you want a better named one, try kwrite :p
<CellarDoor> Kate is daunting ?
<mart> I hate to think what emacs-snapshot is
<CellarDoor> dont do it
<CellarDoor> !
<ubotu> CellarDoor: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tchize> i promise a box of chocolate to the first one that transcript me the lyrics of http://www.tchize.be/files/13-Some Other Time.ogg (contact infols on website)
<CellarDoor> oh lol... unintentional bot abuse there
<mart> emacs-snapshot is wonderful - but not for the easily daunted.
<Parkotron> CellarDoor: If you were looking for notepad.exe and opened Kate I think you'd get a bit of a surprise. Side bars, bottom bars, 10 top level menu entries, features out the wazoo, etc.
<mart> wine comes with a notepad.exe :)
<CellarDoor> Parkotron: then again you might say, 'oh it actually has features' ;)
<Parkotron> CellarDoor: Don't get me wrong, like Kate and use it where appropriate, but often times it's just to much for simple editting so I use Kedit.
<Parkotron> And Kwrite is awkwardly in between the two.
<tchize> i promise a box of chocolate to the first one that transcript me the lyrics of http://www.tchize.be/files/13-Some_Other_Time.ogg (contact infos on website)
<CellarDoor> tchize: what sort of chocolates ?
<tchize> blegian
<tchize> belgian
<tchize> it's worth it, considering nobody seems able to transcript it :/
<CellarDoor> its not streaming
<mart> works here
<mart> no words yet
<mart> good grief!
<tchize> :)
<Naail> that easy ubuntu looks cool but its generating errors :(
<mart> Naail: what sort?
<Naail> Failed Packs I think
<CellarDoor> ok its playing now
<CellarDoor> noatun didnt like it
<Naail> (synaptic:5045): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_set_skip_taskbar_hint: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<Naail> was an awesome run though :D
<CellarDoor> tchize: is that even in english ?
<mart> what the hell? spammers who send mail from abuse@ their domain ...  just to make sure you know there's no point complaining :(
<tchize> CellarDoor: an english born told me once 'looks like english as sung from a japanese who don't speak english' :)
<CellarDoor> :P
<Naail> Bleeding Edge just gives ma an abort
<CellarDoor> Naail: I think I'll just stick to doing it the usual way and not bother with easyubuntu
<Naail> erm.. so whats that then?
<CellarDoor> adding sources myself in Adept and apt-get'ting
<PPAAUULL> Hey
<CellarDoor> hey
<PPAAUULL> I was wondering if any of you knew when Kubuntu 6.05 would be coming out?
<klugez> PPAAUULL: it's 6.06, June 1st, though i'm not 100% sure
<CellarDoor> 6.06 ?
<CellarDoor> I thought dapper came out in april
<mart> CellarDoor: delayed
<klugez> it was delayed
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> why ?
<mart> CellarDoor: can you guess when it was delayed until? :)
<klugez> for additional localisation polish etc
<CellarDoor> uhmm... June ?
<mart> er... yeah
<CellarDoor> uh... ok ;)
<Naail> Hmm how do I know what packages on Adept to get?
<mart> CellarDoor: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000734.html
<CellarDoor> Naail: what do you want ?
<Naail> everything :p
<mart> Naail: no, you really don't...
<ompaul> June 1st 2006 is the updated release date for Ubuntu Dapper
<Naail> well I'd settle for everything I saw on easy ubuntu :)
<CellarDoor> Naail: oh
<CellarDoor> so, like erm... you want codecs ?
<Naail> how so Mart?
<CellarDoor> !codecs
<Naail> sure
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<CellarDoor> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mart> Naail: er, *everything* is huge, some ten thousand packages or so, and you can't install them all at once
<Naail> :) I was kidding, but you know how it is I want everything now lol
<mart> yeah
<_angie> hello
<Naail> Im sry, but Im an eager shiny nooblet
<Naail> :)
<_angie> anyone here?
<CellarDoor> Naail: just install w32codecs and libdvdcss and that should just about cover everything you might want...
<Naail> ty ty
<CellarDoor> I'm supposing
<mart> Naail: have a browse http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/
<mart> (in pool)
<CellarDoor> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<bleaked> i am a 2.5 year gentoo user.  last fall, i moved to debian to escape compiling.  honestly, i love debian.  it's suited me well thus far, with the exception of new software.  i'm used to the latest and greatest from gentoo.  i realize that unstable software is not exactly recommened, but i run a desktop and attempt to exercise good security practices, etc, etc.  currently, on my deb box, i am running from the unstable branch.  it's mostly 
<bleaked> roblem is that software is not being update fast.  (i waited forever for KDE 3.5, and amarok 1.4 _still_ is not in unstable).. so i'm thinking of giving kubuntu a try.  would running 'breezy' suite my needs and desires?  (also, maybe this is an ignorant question, but can kubuntu be installed with minimal packages and i just build the sytem to my preference?)
<klugez> bleaked: kubuntu is pretty much built on debian
<bleaked> well, i know
<klugez> so after doing a server install you could cherry pick all you want
<CellarDoor> bleaked: you can do a custom install of kubuntu by typing expert at the prompt instead of just hitting enter at the start of the install
<sivang_> any muse users around?
* Kyral half makes a move to rename "Ubuntu" "MetaBuntu"
<bleaked> so what are teh major differences between deb and *ubuntu
<mart> bleaked: if you're used to unstable, you could try the upcoming dapper..
<ryanakca> bleaked: dapper is pretty recent... its a 6 month release cycle...
<guala> CellarDoor: i'm returned with kubuntu instalation problem :D
<Kyral> bleaked: I refer to Ubuntu as "Debian For Beginners"
<ryanakca> yeah
<CellarDoor> guala: ?
<bleaked> well, see i'm not a beginner
<Kyral> bleaked: it doesn't drop you to a command line on the base install :P
<bleaked> but more and more i just want a simple, usable system that i don't have to think too much about.
<Kyral> Basically fire and forget install?
<mart> Kyral: bleaked: that said, I was using debian for a decade or so before I installed kubuntu :)
<CellarDoor> bleaked: thats pretty much what I think kubuntu is
<Kyral> or Xubuntu
<Kyral> or Ubuntu
<Kyral> or....
<Kyral> lol
<CellarDoor> edubuntu
<CellarDoor> :P
<mart> Zubuntu, was new on me
<ryanakca> bleaked: well that's fine... because you can use it anywais... kubuntu comes with a set of packages, and that's bassicly all you need.. you can add stuff with apt...
<ryanakca> Zubuntu?
<CellarDoor> xubuntu is xfce
<Kyral> mart: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE by default
<mart> zSeries ubuntu or something
<Kyral> oo I played with the Z/OS a while back
<mart> Kyral: thanks, I know :)
<ryanakca> gee... Aubuntu, Bubuntu, Cubuntu, Dubuntu, Eubuntu, Fubuntu, etc,etc,etc :P
<CellarDoor> lol
<CellarDoor> Fubuntu
<CellarDoor> I like that
<mart> Nubuntu is pretty good...
<ryanakca> Bubuntu should be an ubuntu for child hospitals...
<Kyral> someone version me :P
<guala> help me please with kubuntu instalation... If I come the Kubuntu dvd boats, I completely normally into the menu purely, how said, the live version runs so far perfectly, as soon as I try however kubuntu on the non removable disk to install "Install on hard disk from the menu" load it the Vmlinuz, then the said error message "Alert comes! dev/ram does emergency exist! Dropping ton the shell ". Then as said it goes into the Busybox and requires
<guala> input of me. And my problem is, I exactly there white not, why it is not to find dev/ram. Without RAM I did not become times mine computers
<jind> Kubuntu <3
<ryanakca> They come running to you saying "I have a bubu!"
<Kyral> seriously
<Kyral> someone hit me with a CTCP Version :P
<CellarDoor> dapper drake
<ryanakca> hmmm....
<Kyral> yah but notice the first part :P
<CellarDoor> *buntu
<Kyral> yup :P
<CellarDoor> :P
<mart> buh?
<Kyral> *buntu or MetaBuntu :P
<ryanakca> they should compress them all and put them onto a Buntu cd
<CellarDoor> and call it megubuntu
<Kyral> Actually with Espresso I don't see why we can't allow package selection now
<Parkotron> guala: What's you're first language?
<mart> mmmm.... espresso... biab.
<Kyral> I mean if Espresso detects a live internet connection it should allow you to pick which -desktop package you want
<CellarDoor> bigubuntu
<Kyral> That being said, I still find the normal installer quite nice
<Kyral> and functional
<Kyral> does what it needs to and no less
<guala> Parkotron: spanglish :(
<ryanakca> yeah... I like the dialog... the red blue and yellow make a perfect combination :)
<Parkotron> guala: You might have better luck on one of the Spanish channels.
<Parkotron> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ryanakca> I wonder, could you go "apt-get install edubuntu-desktop"?
<mart> ryanakca: think so...
<Kyral> ryanakca: why not?
<tsukihime> i cannot init sound, it says i dont got permissions any idea of what to do?? =/
<mart> ryanakca: you can install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop simulataneously
<Kyral> I dunno
<Kyral> I'm going to dinner
<bleaked> could someone or a bot explain 'espresso' to me?
<Kyral> Cya :D
<ryanakca> hmmm... I might try it... I wonder what comes with it...
<Kyral> !espresso
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Kyral
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> Espresso, in a nutshell
<Kyral> is an Installer that runs from the LiveCD
<guala> Parkotron:  on the Spanish channels there is nobody... sorry!! bye bye
<ryanakca> as long as I can remove it later on.... mart: I made the mistake of installing ubuntu-desktop a while back
<Kyral> now, I go EAT!
<mart> ryanakca: if you want to remove it later, it's probably best to get used to using aptitude
<ryanakca> wadda... why aptitude... *-desktop are metapackages, si?
<uniq> aptitude keeps track of everything you install.. and makes uninstalling easier and cleaner.
<mart> ryanakca: because aptitude keeps track of what was installed manually and what was installed automatically to satisfy depenedencies
<ryanakca> I tried going "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" and it did nothing, I ended up using robot geek's script to remove it...
<ryanakca> ah
<mart> ryanakca: but you have to be careful if you normally use apt-get, and start using aptitude, apparently (although I don't recall any problems)
<CellarDoor> bye guys
<mart> check what it's about to do before you confirm :)
<CellarDoor> keep using open source / free software !
<CellarDoor> viva la revolution
<mart> heh - preaching to the converted.... :)
<Naail> lol ty nn
<CellarDoor> :P
<ryanakca> mart: I do... I check the packages before typing in "Y"...
* CellarDoor waves
<mart> ryanakca: you should be fine with aptitude then
<ryanakca> aaaaahhhh! edubuntu is gnome!
<Kamping_Kaiser> <grin> yep
<slow-motion> bbl
<mart> ryanakca: uh, isn't there a kedubuntu or something?
<mart> Tm_T would know, I think?
<ryanakca> I dunno... I only found the edubuntu website... the most I saw is kde apps in gnome edubuntu..
<_mindspin> mart install kde-desktop
<mart> _mindspin: what?
<_mindspin> kde-desktop
<mart> _mindspin: yes, I'm using it.  I've been using it for 6 or 7 years or something...
<_mindspin> in edubuntu
<mart> _mindspin: ah, tell ryanakca :)
<_mindspin> oops
<ryanakca> lol
<robotgeek> mart: you called?
<mart> robotgeek: just trying to put a face behind the easybuntu stuff...
<robotgeek> mart: did you suceed?
<mart> robotgeek: seemed a bit suspicious that you didn't have real names on the site or in the code I looked at
<simian_> i was just looking on adept and i couldn't see and
<robotgeek> mart: the whole team is listed on launchpad, so...
<simian_> i was just looking on adept and i couldn't see and any blog ing software for kde
<mart> robotgeek: I think you should put real names in code
<mart> robotgeek: oh, I can't make head nor tail of that site
<robotgeek> mart: heh, launchpad
<mart> robotgeek: yeah, if you're listed there, I can't see it..
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<mart> robotgeek: as I understand it, copyright statements that don't refer to legal entities aren't valid, and a lack of names makes it difficult to figure out who did what.
<robotgeek> mart: can you join #easyubuntu
<mart> (done)
<fatejudger> what is the deal with kompmgr?
<fatejudger> do you need to have XGL to use it?
<fatejudger> or does the new version of xorg that Breezy uses work?
<trappist> fatejudger: you need to have support for the composite extension enabled in your xorg.conf
<slow-motion> re
<fatejudger> trappist: I enabled it
<simian_> good night all
<fatejudger> trappist: but for some reason when I turn on the effects, it's very slow
<fatejudger> trappist: and doesn't display right
<fatejudger> trappist: is it working with fglrx?
<trappist> it sucks bad with fglrx
<fatejudger> damnit
<fatejudger> so I'd need to downgrade to mesa crap
<fatejudger> damn I hate those drivers
<fatejudger> they're so damn slow
<trappist> might as well use ati or vesa anyway - can't have glx with composite (really) without Xgl
<fatejudger> trappist: I could always use XGL then, right
<fatejudger> ?
<trappist> that's the idea - with Xgl you get all that, hardware accelerated
<fatejudger> trappist: is XGL working though?
<trappist> rumored to work well with fglrx too, depending on your card
<fatejudger> trappist: I know compiz isn't
<fatejudger> ATI 9600
<trappist> fatejudger: for a lot of people, yes.  on my box at home, no.  on my laptop here, haven't tried.
<fatejudger> on KDE?
<trappist> oh I mean Xgl works, but compiz doesn't, at home.
<fatejudger> yeah, that's what I thought
<fatejudger> they REALLY need to fix compiz
<trappist> I'm doing something wrong, though.  too many success stories for it not to be my fault.
<fatejudger> I haven't heard of one Kubuntu person getting compiz working on KDE using the fglrx drivers
<trappist> well, I just upgraded to dapper and I'm not doing anything else, so lemme try real quick...
<fatejudger> trappist: do you use an ATI card?
<trappist> yeah
<fatejudger> trappist: what card do you have?
<trappist> lspci says firegl 9000.  dunno a better way to tell on a laptop.
<fatejudger> I wondering whether my crappy 9600 will be able to render all of these effects at 1920x1200
* trappist installs xgl and dependiencies...
<fatejudger> let me know how it goes
<trappist> fatejudger: the idea is it should run wonderfully, if it works at all.
<trappist> almost everything should be hardware accelerated.
<fatejudger> trappist: yeah, it's really nice
<fatejudger> trappist: but all of this technology is so new
<trappist> true
<fatejudger> trappist: it's unstable and not compatible with a lot of situations
<fatejudger> trappist: hopefully they perfect is soon, it should be a wonderful addition
<fatejudger> *it
<trappist> agreed
<trappist> it would help if nvidia and ati would support GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap or whatever that is
<fatejudger> trappist: Nvidia will be the first to support it
<fatejudger> if anyone does
<fatejudger> my old Nvidia card worked great with Linux
<Dr_House> hey .. i'm a linux newbie and i'm trying to install packages that will allow kaffeine and amarok to play media files .. but it's not working the way the tutorial is telling what to do .. can anyone help?
<fatejudger> but I got mad at Nvidia when their DVI port wouldn't render at 1920x1200 because of some stupid flaw in the card's designer
<fatejudger> *design
<fatejudger> so I switched to ATI
<fatejudger> heh
<trappist> ok here goes...
<fatejudger> trappist: good luck
#kubuntu 2006-03-26
<Dr_House> why do i keep getting "BREAK(install)" errors in adept?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: did you install some weird packages for external repos?
<Dr_House> fatejudger, possibly .. i'm just following instructions on here (http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs) in the hope that i can get kaffeine to play some videos
<trappist> fatejudger: had to reboot for the new kernel, now have to find sources for the fglrx packages, so I'm x-less for now...
<fatejudger> trappist: you didn't do that already?
<fatejudger> trappist: fglrx should be in main
<fatejudger> trappist: xorg-driver-fglrx
<Dr_House> fatejudger did http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories mess me up?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: are you using Breezy?
<Dr_House> i'm using dapper
<fatejudger> Dr_House: holy crap
<Dr_House> lol .. what?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: you shouldn't be using Dapper dude
<fatejudger> Dr_House: you really have to know what you're doing
<Dr_House> how come?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: it's alpha
<fatejudger> Dr_House: things break
<Dr_House> gah .. for real? ... i asked a dude i know which version to use and he said to go with dapper cause its very customizable
<Dr_House> but .. its not good for a newbie?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: and if you didn't know that you just replaced your entire sources.list with one meant for a really old version of Kubuntu
<fatejudger> Dr_House: then you should be using Breezy
<Dr_House> lmfao fatejudger .. wow
<fatejudger> Dr_House: yeah, btw, don't use ubuntuguide.org
<fatejudger> Dr_House: it's kind of old
<fatejudger> Dr_House: and breaks things
<Dr_House> does breezy use the same interace as dapper?
<Dr_House> interface*
<fatejudger> Dr_House: yeah, it's the same thing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, KDE all the way
<fatejudger> Dr_House: Dapper just as newer packages
<fatejudger> Dr_House: you can use Dapper if you want
<fatejudger> Dr_House: things just won't work like you expect though
<fatejudger> Dr_House: sound will break every so often
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's an alpha, or beta, not sure which. :P
<Dr_House> is breezy easier to configure?
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: alpha
<CheeseBurgerMan> OK
<fatejudger> Dr_House: it's the same thing
<janeri> Anyone knows how to start ssh-agent with X with Kubuntu?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: just newer packages
<fatejudger> Dr_House: and you can actually get the newest version of KDE for Breezy
<fatejudger> Dr_House: everything is stable in Breezy though
<fatejudger> Dr_House: it's good for novice users that want everything to work
<Dr_House> could i do some kind of sudo update command to get breezy?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: Dapper is good us Linux nerds that love to experiment and don't mind things breaking
<fatejudger> Dr_House: you'll have to reinstall
<fatejudger> Dr_House: you can always keep Dapper
<fatejudger> Dr_House: you just have to have some patience
<Dr_House> yeah, but what good is dapper for me if it requires experience to get things to work
<fatejudger> Dr_House: that's true
<CheeseBurgerMan> That's where the channel comes in... :D
<Dr_House> lol
<fatejudger> Dr_House: it's up to you
<Dr_House> i'll stick with dapper for now cause i dont feel like reinstalling just yet ... but .. how do i make it play media files?!
<fatejudger> Dr_House: generally the consensus around here is if you can't fix most of your problems in Dapper you shouldn't be using it
<Dr_House> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'm special - I break things in Breezy. :)
<fatejudger> Dr_House: they'll teach newbies how to use Breezy
<trappist> fatejudger: I had a dpkg-reversion that prevented removing the old fglrx package, so it didn't get upgraded
<fatejudger> Dr_House: but not Dapper
<Dr_House> if i get breezy, will the packages that i'm trying to install work?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: at least I don't, and I know I'm not the only one
<CheeseBurgerMan> What packages are you trying to install?
<fatejudger> trappist: weird
<Dr_House> CheeseBurgerMan stuff on http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<CheeseBurgerMan> I'll try to tech them how to use Dapper or Breezy, but I have direct experience in Breezy
<mart> anyone on AMD64 dapper?
<fatejudger> trappist: did you get the new one working?
<_mindspin> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Dr_House> ok, fatejudger i'll get breezy since it's better to learn on
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: I had it for a few hours
<Dr_House> mart, i am
<CheeseBurgerMan> Wow, hoary
<Dr_House> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> Dr_House: gern geschehen
<mart> Dr_House: does the File->Open box in OpenOffice Writer work for you?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: that's probably smart
<fatejudger> Dr_House: btw, ubotu is a bot
<fatejudger> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<Dr_House> lmfao ..
<fatejudger> don't worry, you aren't the first person to have thanked it
<Dr_House> LMFAO
<agalavis> in fact.. our friend ubotu is quite helpfull
<fatejudger> trappist: did you give up or are you still troubleshooting?
<CheeseBurgerMan> If I hadn't been  lucky enough to need to fix my stuff before I got on here, I'd probably have thanked it too. :P
<Dr_House> ;)
<fatejudger> yes, we all love ubotu
<_mindspin> I didn't know ubotu speaks german
<fatejudger> Dr_House: you'll like the default theme in Breezy a lot better
<Dr_House> has anyone else noticed that flight5 is very sluggish, or is it just me?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: they really screwed it up in Dapper
<fatejudger> Dr_House: Flight 5 actually
<fatejudger> Dr_House: sluggish how?
<fatejudger> Dr_House: compared to Breezy?
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: I prefered the default theme in Dapper to that of Breezy, but I changed both :P
<Dr_House> the menus are slow in opening, text pop-up boxes are slow, adept loads slowly
<mart> Dr_House: apparently it's faster to use 32 bit on an AMD64
<Dr_House> fatejudger compared to windows ;)
<Dr_House> mart, really?
<mart> Dr_House: but I installed the 64 bit version and can't be bothered to change
<CheeseBurgerMan> For just Flight-5, or just on everything?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> or on everything*
<Dr_House> i haven't tried flight-4, but i think i'll install that version of breezy
<Dr_House> as for amd64 or i386 .. i'm not sure
<fatejudger> Dr_House: that isn't Breezy
* CheeseBurgerMan uses AMD64
<fatejudger> Dr_House: Flight 4 is Dapper
<mart> Dr_House: could you check that OpenOffice thing, please?  it's a pretty major regression if it's not just me...
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: obviously you didn't use Flight 5
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: because it's horrendous
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: I did use it for a bit
<mart> last flight I tried the LVM stuff just didn't work at all.
<Dr_House> mart, what openoffice thing
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: everything is crayon colored blue
<Dr_House> fatejudger what's that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol, I know
<mart> [23:13]  <mart> Dr_House: does the File->Open box in OpenOffice Writer work for you?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I like blue
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: I don't think you saw it
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: because you wouldn't have liked it
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: nobody could say that they liked it
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmmm
<mart> that new blue?  I preferred the old :(
<Dr_House> mart, lol, no it doesn't
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: even I blind person would scream if they used it
<Dr_House> wtf
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<fatejudger> *even a
<Dr_House> fatejudger is this what i need?  http://mirrors.unrealradio.org/Ubuntu/5.10/
<mart> Dr_House: shit, that is a big bug
<fatejudger> Dr_House: yes
<Dr_House> mart, yeah lol i didnt even notice
<Dr_House> fatejudger thanks
<fatejudger> mart: you don't use KOffice?
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: Where's a screenshot? I'd like to compare :P
<mart> fatejudger: I do, in fact I'm a KOffice dev :)
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=594&slide=6
<CheeseBurgerMan> Thanks
<fatejudger> mart: then why are you complaining about OpenOffice bugs?
<fatejudger> mart: which app do you develop for?
<fatejudger> mart: I think I remember your name
<CheeseBurgerMan> KOffice didn't like saving to docs, so I went back to OpenOffice.
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: use RTF
<CheeseBurgerMan> That, or MS Word didn't like opening them.
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: rich text format
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: MS word opens that
<CheeseBurgerMan> I know
<CheeseBurgerMan> I did end up doing that
<mart> CheeseBurgerMan: KOffice can save to .doc, you just have to save as RTF, which is what Abiword, and MSWord does
<fatejudger> KOffice is so much better than OpenOffice, it's amazing
<mart> CheeseBurgerMan: at least, MS Word does that when exporting to a previous version
<fatejudger> OOo takes about 12 seconds to load on my computer
<mart> CheeseBurgerMan: it just saves a RTF file with a .doc extension
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: Yup, it's the same thing that I had. I changed the buttons around a bit, but like it :P
<fatejudger> compared to KWord's 2 seconds
<CheeseBurgerMan> mart: I didn't know that, interesting.
<mart> fatejudger: delete its config, takes even longer :)
<Dr_House> installing applications in linux .. is it like installing them in windows where once you install something, it appears on the start menu equivalent in linux?
<fatejudger> mart: are you one of the Kexi devels?
<CheeseBurgerMan> I just tell it to save, and then let it do it's thing. ;)
<mart> Dr_House: yeah
<mart> fatejudger: most of my code is in Kexi, yes
<fatejudger> mart: that's where I saw you then
<fatejudger> mart: does Kexi have a report generator now?
<Dr_House> i'm gonna try to learn C code o_O
<mart> fatejudger: yeah, not sure if it's enabled by default in KOffice 1.5 though
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: did you see the screenshot?
<mart> fatejudger: can't remember
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: Yes
<fatejudger> mart: that's why I had to use MS Access
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: horrible isn't it
<mart> Dr_House: check the Qt tutorial :)
<fatejudger> mart: that's just mean
<fatejudger> lol
<mart> hey, the Qt tutorial is great :)
<fatejudger> mart: he doesn't even know C++
<mart> you get a window application within an hour :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: Does your boot screen look anything like that?
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: oh yes
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mine's a HORRID gradient from pink to green. :o
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: everything looked exactly like the screenshot
<Sassafras> hello
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: lol, something is wrong with your computer then
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Funny thing is
<fatejudger> mart: QT still confuses me a bit though
<Sassafras> I have a question
<CheeseBurgerMan> When I tried the 32bit version of Kubuntu, it was blue
<fatejudger> mart: although it is strikingly similar to Java's Swing
<CheeseBurgerMan> Sassafras: Ask away...
* mart is dying to see the java version of Qt
<Sassafras> I have ubuntu, and am installing kde for it right now, I just want to know how to remove gnome after kde is installed
<fatejudger> mart: there is no Java version of QT
<fatejudger> mart: it just feels like QT
<fatejudger> mart: the way it works
<mart> fatejudger: that's why I can't wait to see it
<mart> fatejudger: due for release sometime this year
<fatejudger> mart: oh, I'm talking about Swing
<fatejudger> mart: not that
<fatejudger> mart: Java is just evil though
<fatejudger> mart: there's no reason to use it
<mart> well, it is a safe language ...
<mart> it's embarassing that we're still using languages that don't enforce memory safety
<fatejudger> mart: it isn't safe for my sanity
<fatejudger> mart: and that's what's important
<fatejudger> mart: OOo is very slow because it has to load the Virtual Machine
<mart> fatejudger: still, I'd rather have a language with no buffer overflows
<fatejudger> mart: not just because it's bloated
<mart> fatejudger: that's not really true
<duckdown> How can I make friggin apt-get stop asking for my bloody Install CD and just fetch from ONLINE
<fatejudger> mart: then use Ruby or Python
<mart> fatejudger: barely any of oo.o uses the JVM
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: not only that, it loads the entire OOo core for just one part of the suite
<mart> fatejudger: ruby? don't make me laugh
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: that's true
<mart> fatejudger: it's nearly as bad as php
<fatejudger> mart: Python and Ruby are almost identical
<fatejudger> mart: what's wrong with PHP?
<KaoticEvil> duckdown: remove the CD from your sources
<mart> fatejudger: it's semantics changes between point releases!!
<fatejudger> mart: barely
<mart> fatejudger: I had some code that was safe with 4.1.2 and was expolited in 4.1.3
<fatejudger> mart: more like whole number version
<mart> that's how much it changed
<fatejudger> mart: meh, that rarely happens
<mart> fatejudger: it happened twice to me
<mart> the KDE website broke for 4.1.3 too
<KaoticEvil> is there some way to check how my kernel is configured?
<mart> fatejudger: which meant that everyone was holding back from updating their servers
<KaoticEvil> mart: the latest is not always the greatest ;)
<fatejudger> mart: PHP is generally a very solid language
<mart> KaoticEvil: it's a point release, ffs,  the latest point release is always supposed to be the greatest in that series
<fatejudger> mart: and this one exploit isn't indicative of how the language stands up as a whole on the topic of security
<mart> point releases are for bug fixes, not for changes in language semantics
<fatejudger> mart: well PHP 4 is pretty old
<fatejudger> mart: they're already working on PHP 6
<fatejudger> mart: and I'm sure they've learned from their mistake
<fatejudger> *mistakes
<KaoticEvil> mart: for *anything* the latest is not always the greatest. and there are always going to be instances where fixing one bug breaks something else
<mart> fatejudger: this was in the last two years or so
<fatejudger> mart: tell me then, what web scripting language is better than PHP?
<fatejudger> mart: you've already dissed Ruby
<mart> KaoticEvil: don't think you get the point of point releases?
<fatejudger> mart: which means you aren't a fan of Rails
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: asp? :P
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<JakubS> bash?
<KaoticEvil> mart: as a programmer, i do understand point releases
<fatejudger> JakubS: WEB scripting languages
<mart> you can code cgi in bash :)
<fatejudger> ...
<JakubS> fatejudger: heh, you think it is impossible to serve cgi with bash?
<fatejudger> that's horrible
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: i know... vbscript :-D
<mart> oh, you want me to suggest a better langauge?
<fatejudger> mart: that's the idea
<fatejudger> mart: Rails and PHP are the two big players
<Kamping_Kaiser> JakubS: you can use PHP in cli mode as well... doesnt make it a good idea ;)
<mart> hmmm, the problem with languages is that the better languages suffer from lack of tool support
<JakubS> Kamping_Kaiser: why? i have been doing it for a long time, works ok
<fatejudger> mart: PHP isn't supposed to be a Java applet
<mart> fatejudger: I know
<fatejudger> mart: it's supposed to do basic server side tasks well
<fatejudger> mart: and it does it
<JakubS> to reuse some components that i previously written for web
<mart> fatejudger: my evidence above shows that it does not
<KaoticEvil> mart: is there something better?
<mart> fatejudger: also consider the history of php vulnerabilities that have arisen strictly through poor language design
<fatejudger> mart: one example
<fatejudger> mart: that isn't enough to discredit a language
<fatejudger> mart: Java has screwed up more than once
<KaoticEvil> . o O ( i thought java WAS a screw up.... )
<mart> fatejudger: sure it is, there's no excuse for poor language *design*
<fatejudger> mart: you still haven't told me a better language
<mart> fatejudger: you keep interrupting me as I'm typing, thats why
<fatejudger> mart: is the name really that long?
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. this may be -offtopic....
<mart> fatejudger: there isn't a one stop shop for excellent languages for web design
<fatejudger> mart: you can't think of a better language
<fatejudger> mart: I rest my case
<ep> What is mozilla-firefox packaged version?
<mart> fatejudger: so if I'm going to suggest better languages, you have to accept that the support for web design in them isn't great
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep: where?
<mart> fatejudger: but that they are in fact, better designed languages
<fatejudger> mart: then how are they better?
<ep> ubuntu's
<CheeseBurgerMan> 1.0.7
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep: Breezy has 1.0.7, dapper has 1.5.something
<CheeseBurgerMan> Kamping_Kaiser: 1.5.0.1 I believe
<mart> fatejudger: because they have well defined semantics, are type safe, support dynamic dispatch
<mart> ...
<KaoticEvil> who all is running Dapper currently?
<fatejudger> mart: and do absolutely nothing
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I am
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: how's it run?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: great
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: sound mixing doesn't work
<mart> fatejudger: what gave you that idea?  have you ever actually studied language design?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I can't get it to work with ALSA
<KaoticEvil> any problems with the upgrade or anything?
<KaoticEvil> so you've no sound?
<fatejudger> mart: no
<mart> pfffff
<fatejudger> mart: I'm also not a snob and don't complain about meaningless things
<KaoticEvil> lol
<mart> fatejudger: getting a server hacked wasn't meaningless to me
<Kamping_Kaiser> KaoticEvil: I'm running dapper
<KaoticEvil> fatejudger: so you dont have any sound in dapper?
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I have sound
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I can't mix the sound
<CheeseBurgerMan> mart: That sucks, lose anything important?
<KaoticEvil> oh, ok
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: dmix isn't working
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: you CAN get it working, I just don't know how
* KaoticEvil misunderstood
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: and I don't have the time to figure it out
<KaoticEvil> lol
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: it's very annoying
<KaoticEvil> i bet
<KaoticEvil> some one got a link for the repos to add?
<mart> CheeseBurgerMan: nah, it was just used as an open relay - the input sanitising broken due to the php update to 4.1.3, and I got a mail header injection vulnerability
<fatejudger> mart: well you can go ahead and use your extremely secure language to create an extremely stable "hello world" program then
<fatejudger> mart: at least you could say it isn't vulnerable to hacking
<mart> fatejudger: why so rude?
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: It'd be more work to make a "hello world" program that DID crash than to make one that didn't. :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. everyone involved in the language discusion move into #Kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic thanks, this is completely un-ubuntu related
<fatejudger> print "Hello word";  x = 1/0;
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> *world
<fatejudger> Kamping_Kaiser: are you the IRC police?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: not as such.
<mart> fatejudger: he has a point
<Kamping_Kaiser> fatejudger: I'm alsking people to move in accordance with channel rules - i cant back it up with ops though
<Kamping_Kaiser> *asking
<mart> anyway, it's not going anywhere - I think we have sufficiently different backgrounding in the subject that it's not worth pursuing.
<CheeseBurgerMan> fatejudger: And you need someone in power to give advice before you listen?
<fatejudger> CheeseBurgerMan: no, I just don't need people lecturing me on idealistic language design
<CheeseBurgerMan> That wasn't at all related to my point...
<CheeseBurgerMan> Although I cannot write scripts of any kind, so I don't side with either of you.
<mart> heh, 'idealistic'
<mart> sorry.
* KaoticEvil sneezes loudly
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: shouldn't it be a cough?
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<KaoticEvil> no, becaused i sneezed
<KaoticEvil> :)
<fatejudger> KaoticEvil: I see...
<CheeseBurgerMan> haha
<fatejudger> what ever happened to the guy that was trying to install compiz and XGL on KDE?
<mart> maybe his X session died...
<fatejudger> lol, probably
<fatejudger> has anyone gotten that working?
<agalavis> mine did when i tried...
<agalavis> died i mean
<slow-motion> n8
<mart> fatejudger: are you at school/university?
<fatejudger> mart: yes
<fatejudger> mart: techincally I'm a freshman, but I took Computer Science classes at my local JC during high school
<mart> fatejudger: well, (sorry to drag this out but) if you get the chance, I really recommend doing a course on language design  - in my undergrad degree, it was *the* single most interesting part of the course
<fatejudger> so I have a fair amoutn of experience
<fatejudger> mart: I'll have to wait until I transfer to UCSD
<mart> UCSD?
<fatejudger> mart: since they don't offer that where I'm at right now
<fatejudger> mart: University of California at San Diego
<mart> ah
<uNcLePeAr> e porcoddue
<mart> does ubotu know !it ?
<mart> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<[BANNED] > Hey, could anyone help me getting KDE onto ubuntu?
<uNcLePeAr> sry ...
<mart> ok :)
<uNcLePeAr> :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> mart: Dunno, try it. :P
<[BANNED] > I have installed on my system already
<[BANNED] > now I just need to know how to kill gnome and run kde
<KaoticEvil> [BANNED] : you should be able to select your window manager when you're at the login screen
<ryanakca> [BANNED] : go "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ryanakca> [BANNED] : do you want to get rid of gnome completly too?
<CheeseBurgerMan> [BANNED] : Open a terminal and type in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<[BANNED] > ok
<[BANNED] > yes i want to get rid of gnome completely
<mart> that's the spirit
<ryanakca> ok, just a second...
<KaoticEvil> mart: i run Gnome, KDE, and XFCE on this box
<fatejudger> Gnome is so damn ugly
<[BANNED] > E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fatejudger> and unusable
<[BANNED] > it is
<mart> KaoticEvil: at the same time? you have too many monitors :)
<ryanakca> [BANNED] : http://robotgeek.org/wiki/ShellScripts/CleanPackage            sorry for pinging you there robotgeek
<fatejudger> it treats me like I'm an idiot
<Kamping_Kaiser> [BANNED] : run what it said
<KaoticEvil> mart: no, not at the same time
<mart> KaoticEvil: um, I wasn't been entirely serious with the "that's the spirit" comment - should have had an appropriate smiley
<KaoticEvil> ah
* Kamping_Kaiser runs kde and gnome at teh same time
<ryanakca> [BANNED] : copy that into a file called CleanPackage in your home folder, and them go "chmod 777 CleanPackage". Then go "sudo ./Cleanpackage"
<[BANNED] > ok
<ryanakca> [BANNED] : only do that once you've run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<[BANNED] > ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> ryanakca: what's cleanpakage do? (in short?)
<ryanakca> oh, and you'll need to change "PKG_KEEP=xubuntu-desktop" to "PKG_KEEP=kubuntu-desktop"
<ryanakca> Kamping_Kaiser: it removes the packages that the metapackage xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu/*buntu-desktop installs while leaving the packages that xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu/*buntu installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> ryanakca: oh neat. *goes and saves*
<ryanakca> Kamping_Kaiser: so say you wanted to remove xubuntu, and keep kubuntu, it would do that for you, once configured
* mart never knew the "comm" command ...
<mart> pretty useful, never seen it mentioned anywhere
<ryanakca> Kamping_Kaiser: not mine though... robotgeek wrote it... again, sorry for pinging you
<Kamping_Kaiser> ryanakca: i noticed the url :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> mart: hm. funky
<KaoticEvil> wow, this IS a neat lil script
<ryanakca> how do you set aptitude up to look like this: http://aptitude.sourceforge.net/screenshots/aptitude-split-disp.jpg   ?
* mart looks for other useful unix tools with  ls /usr/bin |grep "^....\?$" | xargs -i- apropos ^-$
<zucco> what package manager like synaptic is made for kubuntu ?
<zucco> the adept don't load for me
<mart> zucco: what's wrong with it?
<teletran> adept, but I just use synaptic
<zucco> I using Dapper 5, and adept don't run :-(
<mart> zucco: doesn't even prompt for a password?
<zucco> I am using aptitude in prompt
<zucco> mart, yes, and I enter a password but nothing happens
<KaoticEvil> zucco: try running "kdesu adept" from a run box
<zucco> KaoticEvil: ok, I will try, please wait
<KaoticEvil> zucco: several people have reported that adept doesnt run properly when launched from the K menu...
<zucco> KaoticEvil: yes, now adept work
<zucco> it is a bug ?
<KaoticEvil> zucco: no clue if its a bug or not
<zucco> KaoticEvil: ok, thank you
<Snake__> KaoticEvil: breezy?
<KaoticEvil> all i know is that ive seen several people say that adept doesnt run properly in dapper, however "kdesu adept" seems to be a work around
<KaoticEvil> Snake__: i'm running breezy, yes
<Blissex> KaoticEvil: 'adept' will run properly only as 'root'.
<Snake__> KaoticEvil: I know, but are you talking about adept not running right from kmenu in breezy?
<KaoticEvil> Snake__: no, dapper
<KaoticEvil> Blissex: thats why you add "kdesu" in front of it
<KaoticEvil> its like "sudo apt-get install <some package>"
* Snake__ nods
<KaoticEvil> only its the KDE variant :)
<Snake__> zucco: , KaoticEvil I dont think its a bug, but more of a "oops" on the devs part
<KaoticEvil> very possibly, Snake__
<KaoticEvil> i assume that KDE logs error message somewhere
<Snake__> KaoticEvil: check /var/logs?
<KaoticEvil> you may be able to check an error log somewhere, zucco, to see if there's some output
<KaoticEvil> Snake__: i dont know... im backing up ~ :)
<Snake__> KaoticEvil: I think its /var/log/kdm.log
<mart> KaoticEvil: possibly .xsession-errors in your home dir says what's going on
<KaoticEvil> probably
<KaoticEvil> gods dammit
<KaoticEvil> ack! wrong window
<fatejudger> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<laszlok> my glxgears wont output the framerate
<KaoticEvil> whats xgl? OpenGL version for X?
<jmcnutt> im trying to use 915resolution to fix my kubuntu res but it doesn't work, any other way to fix it?
<mart> laszlok: it should say on the terminal, no?
<mart> jmcnutt: krandrtray
<jmcnutt> mart, thanks
<_jonathan> hello all, I'm looking for a podcast client that will also do videocasts
<laszlok> mart: it doesnt output anything
<mart> laszlok: see your point....
<mart> laszlok: oh, don't you have to wait
<mart> ?
<mart> hmmm....
<laszlok> mart: how long, i waited about a minute before killing it
<mart> laszlok: nah, it should be about five seconds
<mart> laszlok: think you'll have to build it yourself
<mart> laszlok: hmmm, even from source it's not telling me....
<laszlok> well this isnt the real problem
<laszlok> im trying to install Cedega but it says the 3d acceleration test failed
<mart> laszlok: glxgears -printfps
<laszlok> is there an option in xorg.conf to enable it?
<nalioth> mart: that is not the correct flag for glxgears
<mart> nalioth: according to the source it is...
<nalioth> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<ksieciu> hi
<mart> nalioth: gives me the same result...
<mart>       else if ((strcmp(argv[i] , "-iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark") == 0) ||
<mart>                (strcmp(argv[i] , "-printfps") == 0)) {
<mart>          printfps = GL_TRUE;
<mart> looks like the same option to me
<Random_Transit> hey, does anyone here know how to create a bootable DVD image?
<frank23> laszlok: do you have 3d drivers installed?
<laszlok> weird, not 3d acceleratio is detected
<laszlok> s/not/now
<frank23> mart: glxinfo | grep direct will tell you if 3d is available now
<mart> laszlok: see above :)
<frank23> mart: glxgears fps is not a great way to see if 3d works. I got 200 fps and 3d is working fine
<mart> frank23: you should be talking to laszlok
<frank23> mart: oh. yeah.. oops
<laszlok> frank23: of course, but before i ran "glxgears -printfps" Cedega couldnt detect it
<mart> frank23: I have enough 3D to run tuxracer (or whatever it's called now) so I dont' care :)
<frank23> laszlok: try  glxinfo | grep direct will tell you if 3d is available now
<laszlok> but the wiki says if 3d acceleration is installed you should get 1000+ FPS
<frank23> laszlok: in my case that is wrong, I get less than 1000 and 3d works
<mart> laszlok: just goes to show you can't believe everything you hear on the 'net :)
<laszlok> mart: planet penguin racer
<laszlok> frank23: is also depends on the size of the window
<frank23> laszlok: try  what does   glxinfo | grep direct
<KaoticEvil> ok, now this is wierd...
<laszlok> says YES
<KaoticEvil> yesterday, Direct Rendering wasnt working
<Kyral> Feck I need w32codecs after all
<frank23> laszlok: direct rendering yes means that 3d is working....
<laszlok> but direct rendering != 3d acceleration, right?
<KaoticEvil> last nite, i had a kernel panic (at least i assume it was, my box locked up tight as a drum)
<KaoticEvil> and now it says Yes
<Kyral> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Kyral> unless someone can tell me another way to play Matroska
<frank23> Kyral: use kaffeine-xine
<Kyral> frank23: I am
<frank23> Kyral: it's not working?  did you change the engine in kaffeine?
<Kyral> Mplayer won't, XINE won't, VLC won't
<_jonathan> Hi all, again, Does anyone know of a linux videocast client?
<frank23> Kyral: vlc won't but xine should
<crimsun> err what?
<crimsun> vlc doesn't?
<frank23> crimsun: no vlc in ubuntu, mkv is not compiled in
<crimsun> (why don't people file bugs on these things?)
<nalioth> frank23: in vlc, mplayer and others , there are lots of missing codecs (due to legalities)
<Kyral> nope
<Kyral> It used to lol
<frank23> nalioth: mkv is gpl I'm sure. It's just a container
<Kyral> but then again I also had w32codecs
<crimsun> crimsun@mika:~/porting/vlc/vlc-0.8.4.debian$ grep -nH mkv debian/rules
<crimsun> debian/rules:55:        --enable-mkv \
<laszlok> frank23: mkv?
<nalioth> laszlok: matroska video format
<Kyral> Well, actually
<crimsun> it's definitely enabled. If it doesn't work, file a bug.
<Kyral> VLC crashes :P
<crimsun> I can't fix things I don't know about...
* Kyral breaks down and installs w32codecs
<Kyral> and I need to go to a floor meeting...bbiab
<Kyral> or not
<Kyral> why is there a libmatroska-dev but no libmatroska?
<frank23> Kyral: In my case, kaffeine-xine from kde 3.5.1 plays mkv
<Kyral> oy...
<Zarephath> When I open my network folders and select samba shares I see all of them...I have succesfully connected from this ubuntu machine to the other ubuntu machine using gnome...when in click on the homes folder I get a message saying there is nothing there...? this is flight 5 install of KDE
<KaoticEvil> correct me if im wrong, but if Direct Rending is working, i should have OpenGL hardware acceleration, right?
<frank23> KaoticEvil: AFAIK yes
<KaoticEvil> then whats going on?
<KaoticEvil> glxinfo says that DRI is enabled, but OpenGL is still VERY slow
<nalioth> Zarephath: what did you need earlier?
<frank23> KaoticEvil: what are you running?
<pospeselr> How do I have amarok stream video over a network so it will play on another computer's speakers? I'm using KDE, and have checked enable "networked sound" on both computers, but it is not clear what else I have to do
<mart> pospeselr: video, playing through speakers? wow :)
<pospeselr> bah, audio
<KaoticEvil> frank23: Breezy
<frank23> KaoticEvil: I mean what game? or opengl program?
<mart> pospeselr: I think there's an environment variable but I can't remember
<KaoticEvil> actually, it's just the OpenGL screensavers
<frank23> KaoticEvil: oh. do you have any cpu intensive program running?
<Kyral> Time to see if good old Xine will do it
<KaoticEvil> i dont expect them to be REALLY fast, considering the rest of my hardware, but they arent any faster than they were before
<Kyral> Xine-Ui I mean
<KaoticEvil> frank23: all im doing is copying some files over my network and playing some music in xmms
<frank23> Kyral: I tried mplayer and that works too although I'm not sure how to select audio/subtitle track with it
<Kyral> frank23: I dunno
<Kyral> are you in Dapper?
<frank23> Kyral: no, breezy
<mart> pospeselr: oh, amarok probably isn't using the kde sound system....
<mart> pospeselr: check what engine it's using.
<Kyral> frank23: this may be a problem with Dapper then
<pospeselr> i'm using xine
<pospeselr> i should have to give the ip address of the computer I want audio to play on, but I can't seem to find anything like that
<KaoticEvil> hmmm... it must have been one of them killing it, it works now
<KaoticEvil> wierd
<KaoticEvil> yay! i have Hardware 3D acceleration! :d
<frank23> KaoticEvil: ;)
<KaoticEvil> another linux first for me!
<KaoticEvil> i may not be reinstalling
<Kyral> Gah I think it was this encoding
<Kyral> Matroska is a CONTAINER...
<crimsun> indeed
<Kyral> and my other .mkvs work
<ryanakca> does an intel815 video card support opengl? how can you tell if you have hardware 3d accelleration... seeing that we're on topic...
<frank23> Kyral: other mkv videos works?
* Kyral goes to beat his friend
<crimsun> now please go away before I taunt you a second time.
<crimsun> :P
<Kyral> he farkin' converted a damn good AVI to something I cannot play!
<crimsun> (I mean heck, I do look after Ubuntu's vlc package, so I _should_ know...)
<nalioth> Kyral: show him what "open source" means
<Kyral> crimsun: VLC crashed outright :P
<crimsun> Kyral: don't make me point to you Malone
<Kyral> crimsun: I know I know :P
<Kyral> I'll get your STrace later
<frank23> crimsun: are all the debian packages divided among the motu people?
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> I like Codeine....
<Random_Transit> codeine?!
<Kyral> The video player
<Kyral> down boy :P
<Random_Transit> wow...i've actually not heard of it
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install codeine
<Random_Transit> thanx
<Kyral> its basically Kaffeine light
<Random_Transit> ahh
<Kyral> kinda has some nice features
<frank23> Kyral: codeine is not in the repos
<Kyral> like when it starts it immeadiatly gives the "Open file"
<Kyral> frank23: is in Dapper :P
* Random_Transit + light programs = bored
<frank23> Kyral: oh!
<Kyral> and its powered by Xine so :D
<Random_Transit> now THAT i like
<Kyral> the player?
<Random_Transit> xine
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> I like Codeine actually
<Random_Transit> xine > than most media players
<Random_Transit> xine + mplayer
<Kyral> When I open a Video Player, I don't wanna futz with playlists
<Random_Transit> amaroK for music
<Kyral> I just wanna watch an episode of anime damnit :P
<Random_Transit> lol...i don't watch EPISODES...but entire SEASONS
<Kyral> Jeez man, not in one sitting
<Random_Transit> no
<Random_Transit> but a few episodes at a time
<Random_Transit> i'm obviously embellishing
<Random_Transit> though it depends on the series
<Random_Transit> Full Metal Alchemist...yeah...more please!
<crimsun> frank23: no, we maintain the whole shebang as a team
<mart> well, if anyone fancies uploading a version of ilohamail without the security bug....
<crimsun> frank23: speaking of universe and multiverse for MOTU, of course. main follows the same team idea.
<frank23> crimsun: so when you said you maintain vlc, it's not only you.
<mart> crimsun: is there a security team in the same way that debian has one?
<Sassafras> hello
<mart> hi Sassafras
<Sassafras> I was in here a while ago asking how to install kde
<crimsun> frank23: correct. On the other hand, we have the idea of the contact, i.e., someone who primarily looks after a package(s)
<Sassafras> I followed the instructions, and it installed every kde program, but the bottom and top bar are still gnome
<crimsun> mart: not per se
<crimsun> mart: I've glanced at the dsa but haven't gotten a change to do debdiffs yet
<mart> Sassafras: you did something like install kubuntu-desktop?
<nalioth> Sassafras: at your login window, click on "sessions" and choose 'kde'
<Sassafras> yes
<Sassafras> ok
<Sassafras> then brb logging out
<crimsun> s/change/chance/
<mart> crimsun: thanks, would be much appreciated
<oxez> how can I make kcontrol look like the one in plain kde?
<frank23> oxez: run kcontrol from konsole?
<oxez> frank23, oh rofl. I thought the option from the K menu was kcontrol, i guess it was not :/
<oxez> thanks :|
<frank23> oxez: no it's system-settings or something like that
<oxez> yea just noticed
<oxez> I should have looked before
<crimsun> mart: uploaded to Dapper, will work on Breezy, et al. later. Thanks for reminding me.
<mart> crimsun: cool, thanks
<KaoticEvil> why is there no Kernel management in kcontrol?
<mart> KaoticEvil: I didn't think it was maintained?
<KaoticEvil> mart: i remember seeing a kernel management section when i was running slackware
<mart> KaoticEvil: yeah, I remember it in Debian, but it never worked
<mart> KaoticEvil: I assumed they'd canned it.
<KaoticEvil> it worked for me on slack...
<mart> KaoticEvil: recently?
<KaoticEvil> slack 9 lol
<KaoticEvil> i could never get slack 10.1 to install
<KaoticEvil> but anyway...
<KaoticEvil> is there an easy way (prefereably GUI) to control what kernel modules are loaded at boot time?
<mart> heh - it took me about 6 goes to install FreeBSD, and then it wouldn't pick up a network address :)
<Thedek> Can someone help me with some samba / fstab type stuff?  It's probably simple, just haven't figured it out.
<mart> KaoticEvil: kernel modules are normally loaded as required automatically
<KaoticEvil> Thedek: are you trying to get your samba shares mounted with /etc/fstab?
<Thedek> Yes, and it works (but only as root)
<KaoticEvil> mart: well, ive got a bunch that are loaded that i dont need
<KaoticEvil> namely, RAID and blurtooth
<KaoticEvil> blue*
<mart> KaoticEvil: ah, they don't bother me, I guess they end up being swapped out, so I can't see them being a problem
<KaoticEvil> Thedek: i dont know.. i cant get it working either (except as root)
<KaoticEvil> mart: ive only got 256MB of RAM...
<mart> Thedek: you need to mount it, rather than just use it in konqueror?
<KaoticEvil> and a 400MHz celeron
<Thedek> I even added 'user' to the options, and it gives me a weirder error than without it.
<mart> KaoticEvil: well RAM isn't a problem if it's swapped out :)
<Thedek> Yeah, I need to mount it as my user, not root, otherwise it's ro and I need rw.
<KaoticEvil> Thedek: i have to mount it as root, but i have rw access to it...
<mart> Thedek: no, I mean do you have to mount it at all?
<mart> Thedek: isn't konqueror enough?
<Thedek> Hrmm, guess i'll play with it some more.  It *might* be the samba permissions itself.
<KaoticEvil> Thedek: would you like to see my fstab mount line?
<Thedek> No, if I click on it in konq, it says only root can mount it (even with 'user' option)
<Thedek> sure
<KaoticEvil> wait one
<mart> Thedek: no, I mean you don't have to add anything to your fstab file to read windows shares
<KaoticEvil> /kazmatash/KittC /home/kao/data/kitt/c smbfs noauto,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,users,credentials=/etc/fstab_smb_credentials_1 0 0
<mart> Thedek: if only kde apps need access to the share, you don't need to mount it
<Thedek> hrmm, haven't tried the uid and gid
* mart thinks he's talking to himself
<Thedek> It's not a windows share, it's samba share on another kubuntu box
<KaoticEvil> Thedek: use NFS for linux <-> linux networking
<KaoticEvil> samba is for windows <-> linux networking
<mart> KaoticEvil: he's gone
<KaoticEvil> he wasnt when i was typing :P
<mart> why do that stuff on the command line anyway?
<KaoticEvil> huh?
<KaoticEvil> what? the samba mounting?
<mart> KaoticEvil: the KDE gui is dead easy to use, no need for fiddling as root in system files
<KaoticEvil> mart: i first got a good linux learning on slackware
<KaoticEvil> doing things with su
<KaoticEvil> so im used to it.. and besides that, i grew up on a command line OS
<mart> KaoticEvil: I'm trying to train myself out of using the CLI for everything - people watch you and they think that that's how linux has to be :)
<purplefeltangel> i am trying to compile a package and it says that i need "all the KDE and QT 1.4x development files." i know QT has progressed beyond 1.4 but i am hoping it will work anyway; what iwant to know is what packages should i download?
<KaoticEvil> mart: no one watches me tho ;)\
<mart> KaoticEvil: but yes, I tend to find myself on the command line more often than not :)
<KaoticEvil> mart: its faster
<d4niel> Help! I have my xorg.conf set to give me 85Hz.  When I go into KDE prefs I can select 85Hz, but wont actually run 85, just 60Hz...
<mart> KaoticEvil: depends if you have to read the man page :)
<mart> purplefeltangel: what are you trying to compile?
<KaoticEvil> and i can type faster than i can look at a screen, find the icon/text
<purplefeltangel> mart: a program called Kastrolog
<KaoticEvil> mart: i have a hotkey on my keyboard to bring up konsole :P
<mart> KaoticEvil: yeah, but I'd like to know the 'easy' way to do things too - for when you have to explain how to do something
<KaoticEvil> agreed
<mart> purplefeltangel: wow, that's old
<KaoticEvil> for some things, like configuring samba, and system wide configs, i do tend to go with the GUI option
<purplefeltangel> mart: yes, but i REALLYYYYYY want it to work, x 1 000 000 001
<KaoticEvil> but for package installations, i tend to use konsole and apt-get/apt-cache
<d4niel> anyone know anything about Xserver refresh rates... I am having problems
<mart> KaoticEvil: absolutely - like I say, I normally use it, but I try to use things like k3b, and kde network stuff now and again
<KaoticEvil> oh, im not about to try burning a CD in the console LOL
<KaoticEvil> forget that
<mart> KaoticEvil: oh, I normally do that :)
<KaoticEvil> i cant :P
<KaoticEvil> dont know how
<KaoticEvil> ok, why is kweather not working? :|
<mart> ah, it's not just me
<KaoticEvil> ok, there we are
<KaoticEvil> mart: i had it installed before, and it would *never* work
<KaoticEvil> i had to set my locale as root
<KaoticEvil> now i can at least add stations to it
<mart> KaoticEvil: perhaps something in your .kde dir has the wrong owner?
<purplefeltangel> so um, no one can tell me what packages to download?
<mart> purplefeltangel: I can't see it working easily
<KaoticEvil> mart: ive got it working now :)
* mart is listening to "Symphonie No 5 - 3. Allegretto molto - Misterioso - Un Pochettino largamente - Largamenta assai" by Berliner Philharmoniker on von Karajan - Sibelius Symphonien Nos. 5 & 6 [amaroK] 
<mart> this rocks.
<KaoticEvil> well, the stations are adding anyway
<purplefeltangel> mart: i want to try anyway.
<mart> purplefeltangel: I'm trying.... it looks, um
<mart> very time consuming
<KaoticEvil> but it doesnt seem to be getting any information from the stations
<purplefeltangel> mart: why?
<KaoticEvil> in fact, i get an error message saying that the stations dont exist
<mart> purplefeltangel: well, the build scripts are a nasty hack, for a start
<purplefeltangel> mart: oh well uh . . . i dont really know what that means :/
<KaoticEvil> w00t w00t
<mart> purplefeltangel: have you tried the original astrolog? that might be easier
<KaoticEvil> mart: kweather works :D
<purplefeltangel> mart: it's command-line!!!!!!!!
<KaoticEvil> what is astrolog?
<mart> "Astrolog can take advantage of X11 but this is not required."
<purplefeltangel> kaoticevil: an astrology program
* mart awaits the "use kstars" comment :)
* KaoticEvil is installing kstars and kmoon right now lol
<purplefeltangel> i like Kstars
<purplefeltangel> but it's not astrology.
<KaoticEvil> i *do* need a moon phase app anyway
<mart> purplefeltangel: yeah, but there's always someone who confuses the two
<mart> purplefeltangel: like psychology and psychiatry
<purplefeltangel> lol
<purplefeltangel> :o you mean psychology and psychiatry are two different things?!
<mart> purplefeltangel: I think it'd be a lot of work to fix this up
<KaoticEvil> heh
<KaoticEvil> if something requires Qt1.4, cant you intall Qt4 and get the same thing? or Qt3?
<KaoticEvil> or are they version specific?
<purplefeltangel> i have no idea
<L0sT> why cant amsn get a socket from localhost?. Anybody knows whats the matter?
<purplefeltangel> thats what i want to try
<KaoticEvil> purplefeltangel: hang on, i can get you the dev-libs for Qt4
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: theoretically you can, but some older source may not recognize the more modern versions
<KaoticEvil> i just installed it the other day
<mart> KaoticEvil: it's no good
<KaoticEvil> oh
<purplefeltangel> KaoticEvil, thanks
<KaoticEvil> well, it worked for me...
<purplefeltangel> mart: why?
<mart> Qt4 is so significantly different it wont work with this
<KaoticEvil> what about Qt3?
<mart> it needs much love to bring it to even Qt3 and recent KDE
<KaoticEvil> oh
<purplefeltangel> nnnggghhh :/
<mart> eh? it refers to header files that don't seem to exist
<purplefeltangel> what does?
<mart> something in kastrolog
<purplefeltangel> oh
<purplefeltangel> :/ blehhhhsdfsdffsfghh.
<mart> purplefeltangel: I think you need to find a  friendly kde coder :)
<mart> (one with some time that is)
<purplefeltangel> mart, i dont want to waste someone's time over an astrology program
* KaoticEvil get with me in a couple years lol
<purplefeltangel> if worse comes to worst i can just go back to windows
<KaoticEvil> i plan on turning my programming to K apps..
<mart> oh, astrolog is packaged
<KaoticEvil> yes, it is
<KaoticEvil> ok, sweet
<KaoticEvil> im gonna have to add a new taskbar
<KaoticEvil> err panel
<KaoticEvil> too much crap on this one LOL
<purplefeltangel> yes but astrolog is also command-line ;.;
<CheeseBurgerMan> KaoticEvil: I know the feeling, but I have using the real-estate for another panel. :P
<KaoticEvil> CheeseBurgerMan: well, ive only just now started adding cool stuff to my panel.. kmoon, kweather, etc
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<KaoticEvil> and the command box.. VERY handy
<mart> maybe kde needs a windows style - "I noticed you haven't used this for a while, so I thought I'd piss you off by telling you about it all the time" feature
<CheeseBurgerMan> I agree - love the "Run command" applet
<KaoticEvil> i didnt even know it was available
<mart> KaoticEvil: but why use the minicli when you have Alt-F2 ?
<KaoticEvil> it saves me so much time
<KaoticEvil> mart: i use Winkey+R :P
<mart> KaoticEvil: sure, but minicli takes up screen space :)
<KaoticEvil> mart: agreed
<KaoticEvil> but it takes less time to just type a command in versus waiting for my horribly overworked 400MHz celeron to display the At-F2 window:)
<mart> KaoticEvil: really?  I can't notice any lag on a 3GHz with hyperthreading :)
<KaoticEvil> gee, cant imagine why :P
<mart> ah, university toys :)
<KaoticEvil> heh
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<KaoticEvil> well, this one was free
<KaoticEvil> i got this one for working on the other one the guy had
<CheeseBurgerMan> No lag here with an AMD64 :P
<CheeseBurgerMan> Take that back - Turion64
<KaoticEvil> im getting an AMD64 lappy soon
<CheeseBurgerMan> :D
<KaoticEvil> 3700, i believe... 1GB of DDR2, 100GB hard drive.. yeah
<KaoticEvil> DVD burner.. oh yeah
<mart> wasn't there a command called xviewimage? or something?
<KaoticEvil> got $1100 :D
<KaoticEvil> for*
<CheeseBurgerMan> KaoticEvil: Mine's more basic - ML-28, 512MB, 80GB HDD
<CheeseBurgerMan> although it does have a dual layer DVD Burner. :D
<KaoticEvil> i need a power machine
<KaoticEvil> i do too many things all at once
<CheeseBurgerMan> I need more RAM :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<KaoticEvil> i *never* have only one window open, unless im sleeping, and even then...
<mart> xview.
<KaoticEvil> YOU?! ive only got 256MB of PC100 SDRAM :P
<KaoticEvil> my foots asleep! :(
<CheeseBurgerMan> KaoticEvil: heh, I came from 32MB, so I know how you feel
<CheeseBurgerMan> :P
<KaoticEvil> well, it only had 128MB the other day...
<mart> well, if it's any consolation, even on a 3GHz box, I still run emacs in a terminal window :)
<KaoticEvil> and the onboard intel 810 grafx :P
<KaoticEvil> LOL
<CheeseBurgerMan> Yeah, there was a 256MB stick of RAM at Circuit City for $10 US, but I have 2 256MB sticks. :(
<KaoticEvil> its not, but thanks mart :P
<KaoticEvil> i not even sure this thing will TAKE 256MB sticks
<CheeseBurgerMan> mart: vi! :P
* KaoticEvil uses pico or nano
<KaoticEvil> usually pico
<mart> CheeseBurgerMan: yeah, I have a few of them open too :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> I use vi, and that's it on the CLI. ;)
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> Mostly 'cause emacs wasn't installed by default, and I tried the next one that came to mind
<mart> CheeseBurgerMan: but emacs has better shortcuts for kde coding
<CheeseBurgerMan> note that I'd never used any of them before
<CheeseBurgerMan> mart: Ah, but I don't code. ;)
<mart> and it's latex support is excellent
<KaoticEvil> mart: you code for KDE?
<mart> KaoticEvil: a little
<KaoticEvil> what widget set do you use/recommend?
<KaoticEvil> for a new KDE developer
<mart> uh?
<KaoticEvil> isnt that what they're called? like Qt and all those?
<mart> KaoticEvil: you mean widget style?
<KaoticEvil> thats the one
<mart> or widget toolkit?
<KaoticEvil> i dont know P
<KaoticEvil> i used to windows programming heh
<mart> KaoticEvil: well, styles are the things you pick in kcontrol, or whatever it is
<mart> but Qt is a toolkit
<KaoticEvil> ok
<mart> so, for styles, I go with plastik, but that's not very useful info.
<mart> for toolkits, I obviously recommend Qt, but that's because KDE is built on Qt
<KaoticEvil> ok
<mart> oh, and the fact that GTK sucks :)
<KaoticEvil> lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<KaoticEvil> i use several gtk+ apps every day...
<KaoticEvil> kopete sucks, really
<mart> I did a bit of hacking in MrProject or whatever it's called now, to tune the output
<KaoticEvil> gaim is far superior
<KaoticEvil> :)
<mart> never submitted anything, but ugh, the code burnt your eyes
<CheeseBurgerMan> KaoticEvil: Yeah, but GTK is still annoying ;)
<mart> KaoticEvil: kopete sucks for what?
<firephoto> is there a file somewhere that lists all the packages I've installed since the default installation?
<KaoticEvil> instant messaging
<mart> KaoticEvil: seriously?  it sucks for IRC, but for IM I'd say it's way better than gaim
<KaoticEvil> mart: i prefer gaim as a trillian style replacement
<CheeseBurgerMan> Blech, I hated Kopete totally
<mart> firephoto: don't think so. why do you need that?
<CheeseBurgerMan> But each to his own
<firephoto> mart: new hard drive on the laptop. want to just have a list of what i've put on so I don't have to figure it all out again as it comes to me.
<mart> firephoto: dpkg --get-selections gets a list of all your packages
<firephoto> ok.. i guess i could do that and diff it against the new updated install.
<mart> firephoto: and dpkg --set-selections can read that file, then you can use aptitude to install the selected packages
<firephoto> ok.. will it reininstall already installed stuff?
<firephoto> or skip those
<nalioth> firephoto: this URL will help you greatly  http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html
<firephoto> thanks.
<mart> urgh, the ipv6 howto is 131 pages :(
<KaoticEvil> CheeseBurgerMan: i hate kopete as well :)
<mart> KaoticEvil: curiosity. why?
<KaoticEvil> besides, i like to log all my IM's, and kopete doesnt have the capability, as far as i can tell
<firephoto> KaoticEvil: there's a log plugin
<firephoto> you have to turn it on though
<KaoticEvil> oh well
<KaoticEvil> i couldnt find it
<KaoticEvil> that, and i cant find a way to turn of KDE's spell checking GLOBALLY and PERMANENTLY
<mart> hmm, configure->plugins, history
<KaoticEvil> and it REALY slows me down
<KaoticEvil> really*
<firephoto> configure plugins. but I kind of agree it's hard to find.. or think to look there.
<mart> :)
<mart> KaoticEvil: globally in KDE? or just kopete?
<firephoto> KaoticEvil: that's in the control center. might not be in the kubuntu settings though..
<KaoticEvil> mart: globally in KDE
<KaoticEvil> i use kcontrol whenever possible :)
<CheeseBurgerMan> KaoticEvil: Yeah, me too
<KaoticEvil> oh, and firephoto, i DID look in there
<KaoticEvil> i saw no history tho
<firephoto> hmm.
<mart> History has been there since at least 0.6
<firephoto> i don't have a copy of 0.11.* runnning but I know it's on 0.12 the history (and on by default I see)
<KaoticEvil> firephoto: i see the spell checker module in kcontrol
<mart> (which is about when I started using it)
<KaoticEvil> but there's no option to turn it off
<mart> you can turn it off per chat by right clicking in the text box and using the menu...
<KaoticEvil> yes, but i dont want it on AT ALL.
<mart> but I don't know if they've made that a permanent setting
<firephoto> KaoticEvil: you could change  the client, that should disable the spelling in a hackish way. never noticed there was no on off option.
<KaoticEvil> i know what im typing... and i dont care if i make a typo
<KaoticEvil> firephoto: no, it doesnt
<KaoticEvil> it still checks, and marks everything as an spelling error lol
<CheeseBurgerMan> lol
<mart> KaoticEvil: or, god forbid, file a bug !
<KaoticEvil> even more annoying :)
<firephoto> oh.. must be kubuntufied. i know vanilla kde won't spell check with the wrong client selected.
<firephoto> maybe both aspell and ispell are installed?
<mendred> hi,,,my konqueror seems to have two search bars..any idea how to remove one?
<mart> whuh.
<KaoticEvil> mendred: view -> Toolbars ?
<KaoticEvil> brb, gotta check somethin in gnome and xfce
<mendred> ummm thats the problem see the searchbar doesn't appear on the toolbar buttons list
<mart> mendred: it's probably part of another toolbar
<CheeseBurgerMan> It's in extensions IIRC
<mart> mendred: try Settings->Configure toolbars
<mendred> see i am using only my locations toolbar and book marks..i have shifted buttons around
<mendred> to suit my needs
<mendred> the searchbar is appearing as a part of locations
<mendred> twice
<firephoto> mendred: the location tool bar is the only one on by default
<mart> mendred: try Settings->Configure toolbars?
<mendred> yes i am there...there is no entry for the search bar in the current actions section of locations toolbar
<mendred> yet i am getting two of them
<mendred> and no its not there in the bookmarks either
<firephoto> the search bar isn't really a toolbar item, it's just part of it's own bar the location bar.
<mendred> ok..
<mendred> however i am getting two of them
<ruth> hello
<mart> firephoto: it's a separate toolbar here
<ruth> anyone installed deKorator?
<ruth> from apt-get??
<ruth> !dekorator
<ubotu> ruth: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<firephoto> right.. it's still possible to get it on another bar.. but you can't remove one of them. (hard to explain)
<mendred> mmmm
<firephoto> so you must have the main toolbar and the location toolbar on?
<mart> ruth: what's the problem?
<ruth> cannot find it in repositoroes
<ruth> repositories..
<ruth> and cannot compile it either
<mendred> well..my location toolbar has two..while it doesn't remove functionality it does occupy screenspace..
<mart> ruth http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=dekorator
<mendred> funnily its ok if run konqueror as another user say using sudo
<mart> ruth: looks like it's only packaged for dapper
<ruth> how do I get it?
<mendred> are there any config files i can edit manually to remove it?
<firephoto> mendred: what does the configure extensions who?
<firephoto> *sow
<firephoto> **show
<ruth> mart: can i download it?
* firephoto slaps fingers
<mart> ruth: are you using breezy?
<mendred> google suggest plugin
<ruth> yeap
<mendred> search bar plugin
<mendred> two ofthem
<firephoto> mendred: and only the suggest plugin is checked?
<mendred> oh thats solved it
<mendred> i unchecked one
<firephoto> ok..
<mendred> thanks
<firephoto> np
<mart> ruth: I think you'd have to compile it yourself
* firephoto sees the secret to the look ahead searches now
<mendred> hmmm..so one has look ahead and the other doesn't
<mendred> i was wondering why they behaved differently
<ruth> cannot, do not have tools installed
<mart> ruth: you can't download them?
<mendred> ruth: is it available on klik? u could try that if so..
<mart> mendred: it's not a program, in that sense
<mart> it's a plugin
<mendred> hmm k...my mistake
<mart> ruth: if you can download about 30MB you can compile a package yourself
<Random_Transit> help!! kdm won't let me log in
<Random_Transit> hello?
<CheeseBurgerMan> Is caps lock on?
<Random_Transit> no
<Random_Transit> i start to log in, and it kicks me back to the log in screen
<Random_Transit> can't log into GNOME, KDE, any of my window managers
<CheeseBurgerMan> Hmm
<Random_Transit> not even fluxbox or XFCE
* CheeseBurgerMan has not a clue
<Random_Transit> T_T
* CheeseBurgerMan looks around for someone more knowledgeable
<mart> ruth: still here?
<mart> ho hum
<mart> Random_Transit: what does /var/log/xorg.whatever have to say?
<Random_Transit> how do i change KDM to GDM as my default login manager?
<Random_Transit> 'cos KDM's freaking out
<mart> Random_Transit: going to tell us what's wrong with it?
<Random_Transit> i try to log in...it starts to log me in, and then kicks me back to the log in screen
<mart> Random_Transit: have you looked at your logs ?
<Random_Transit> no...this just happened now...so i dropped to text mode login, and started gdm manually
<Random_Transit> which log am I looking for?
<mart>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<mart> the first is probably for your current session
<mart> the latter for your previous (failed?) session
<mart> Random_Transit: oh, perhaps the kdm.log file in that dir too
<oxez> anyone got the problem with amark 1.4 where it would play the first second of each song 2x faster than usual?
<mart> oxez: nope, not with xine engine
<Random_Transit> mart...if i pastebin those for you, could you have a look?
<mart> sure
<mart> kdm first
<oxez> mart, I also have xine engine, with alsa, and it skips the first second :/
<mart> oxez: when you first mentioned it, I assumed it must just be the fade in or something
<oxez> nah, There is a .5 gap between the first and the 2nd second of the song
<mart> urgh
<oxez> works well with all other players :o
<mart> oxez: what output plugin is xine using?
<oxez> mart, alsa
* mart shrugs
<Random_Transit> mart....here's a pastebin of my kdm log...http://pastebin.com/613727
<mart> Random_Transit: is that it?
<mart> no more?
<Random_Transit> i'm looking up my Xorg logs
<oxez> hm, any idea on how I would get the helix-engine working on ubuntu?
<Random_Transit> mart...my Xorg log http://pastebin.com/613729
<mart> Random_Transit: well, is that for your current session?
<Random_Transit> no
<Random_Transit> failed session
<mart> I don't see any erro
<Random_Transit> really?
<mart> just the usual warnings.
<Random_Transit> ok....could this have anything to do with some KDE theme packages i removed because they were broken?
<mart> (EE) are errors
<mart> um
<mart> I don't know
<mart> Random_Transit: if you're settings were still configured to use those themes, and they no longer exist there could be problems
<mart> Random_Transit: what kind of theme
<mart> ?
<Random_Transit> a bunch of window decorations mainly
<Random_Transit> but nothing related to KDM
<Random_Transit> GDM works fine
<mart> Random_Transit: in  $HOME/.kde/share/config ....
<Random_Transit> KDE itself works fine
<Random_Transit> i'm using it now
<mart> ah
<Random_Transit> could it just be a hiccup of sorts?
<mart> Random_Transit: can you check that that was all that was in your kdm log?
<Random_Transit> yep
<Random_Transit> i did before i pastebinned it
<Random_Transit> oh
<mart> and checked the date on the file?
<Random_Transit> wait, there's a second log
<Random_Transit> -_-
<Random_Transit> which is empty???
<Random_Transit> O_o
<Random_Transit> well, i guess what you saw was everything then
<mart> Random_Transit: in that case, I guess the answer must be in your .xsession-errors file
<mart> Random_Transit: oh, unless.....
<Random_Transit> which is in /var/log?
<crxyem> anyone here familiar with lineakd
<mart> Random_Transit: in $HOMe
<Random_Transit> ok
<mart> Random_Transit: can you check that KDE was selected as a session type?
<Random_Transit> yep...it's my default
<mart> Random_Transit: sure it hasn't changed?
<Random_Transit> not since i installed it
<Random_Transit> but i will check
<mart> biab
<jayr168> guys
<mart> Random_Transit: back
<jayr168> guys.. in KDE 3.4 theres always a pop-up that says 'the KDE window manager' it tells about window movement like 'activate'  'raise' 'desktop #' hot do I disable this? its kinda annoying
<Random_Transit> k...here's my xsession-errors log http://pastebin.com/613743
<mart> jayr168: er, I don't know what you mean
<jayr168> ill get a screenshot
<mart> Random_Transit: that's from a gdm started session
<Random_Transit> oh?
<mart> see the first line?
<Random_Transit> ah...
<jayr168> where can I upload a snapshot?
<mart> uh
<mart> are you on msn?
<Random_Transit> yep
<Random_Transit> pm me for my address
<mart> I am me_ncl @
<Random_Transit> ok
<mart> Random_Transit: I meant jayr168  :)
<mart> jayr168: are you on msn?
<Random_Transit> oh...sry...O_o
<jayr168> msn? im on ubuntu kde3.4 on gdm
<mart> jayr168: do you use instant messaging?
<jayr168> yah GAIM
<mart> ok
<mart> but you don't have an msn address?
<jayr168> ill upload my screenshot to a webpage
<jayr168> wait a sec
<mart> ok
<jayr168> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=1683906264441f808a7ec03&p=screen
<mart> Random_Transit: one way to debug stuff like this is to create a new user account and try logging into that
<mart> (from kdm)
<jayr168> the pop-up i want to disable is at the upper left side
<mart> ah
<mart> god on a honda, how did you get that?
<jayr168> I dont know :)
<jayr168> it wasnt there before
<mart> jayr168: in $HOME/.kde/share/config/kwinrc...
<mart> there's a section "Notification Messages"
<mart> anything in there?
<jayr168> ok wait a sec
<jayr168> [Notification Messages] 
<jayr168> UseTranslucency=false
<jayr168> wats that suppose to mean?
<mart> bah, that's not it then
<frank23> jayr168: did you try a new user?
<mart> frank23: I'm pretty sure new users don't get that
<_jonathan> hi all, can amarok auto-dowload podcasts?
<jayr168> its not found it root or any other user
<mart> jayr168: sorry?
<_jonathan> i know i can tell it to update but i want it to just check and download at some time
<mart> _jonathan: best to ask in #amarok
<jayr168> no info about the culprit?
<jayr168> my god
<_jonathan> ok, i'll check there
<mart> jayr168: looking...
<mart> _jonathan: bit of an awkward time of day though
<jayr168> thats.. msg me for info.. im taking my lunch
<_jonathan> yeah, i bet so
<frank23> _jonathan: If you want podcasts, check out the democracy player https://develop.participatoryculture.org/projects/democracy/wiki/GTKX11BuildDocs
<_jonathan> yeah, but it's real beta i thought
<frank23> _jonathan: its pretty buggy. the downloads work but the intergrated player often doesnt
<frank23> _jonathan: can amarok subscribe to podcasts?
<_jonathan> yes
<_jonathan> but you have to tell it to update
<frank23> _jonathan: how?
<frank23> _jonathan: how do you set it up?
<Random_Transit> mart: for the time being, can i just use the system services in control centre to tell KDM not to run, but instead use GDM?
<_jonathan> playlists
<frank23> _jonathan: I dfound it
<mart> Random_Transit: I guess so
<_jonathan> yeah, if only it did videocasts
<mart> Random_Transit: I still manage them on the command line though, so I don't know how to use it
<frank23> Random_Transit: to change from kdm to gdm you can do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mart> ah yes
<Kyral> Anyone know a good download Manager for KDE?
<mart> that's a better idea
<frank23> _jonathan: oh... only audio?
<mart> Kyral: kget?
<_jonathan> yeah, as far as i can tell
<Random_Transit> k thanks frank23!
<Kyral> does it integrate with Konqoreor?
<mart> Kyral: oh yes
<Kyral> Yea!
<mart> it has a toolbar icon
<Kyral> I was looking for a replacement for Firefox's Download Them All! extension :D
<mart> Kyral: yeah, the button does that
<Random_Transit> Kyral: DownThemAll...I love that extension
<frank23> Kyral: that extension uses all my cpu I think. I don't use it anymore
<Kyral> frank23: Which is why I run it at night :P
<Random_Transit> it helps so much when i get stuff from allofmp3.com
<Kyral> or my friend's anime server :P
<mart> worked fine here
<frank23> Random_Transit: allofmp3.com  that's the russian site?
<Random_Transit> yeah
<Random_Transit> $20 will get you a hell of a lot on there
<frank23> Random_Transit: apparently it's only legal in russia because of some loop hole. Oh well
<frank23> Random_Transit: do you pay per MB?
<Random_Transit> yeah...what it is, is that russian broadcast law includes downloadable content
<Random_Transit> per KB actually
<jayr168> mart: someone in #kde solved the problem.. its an option under kde control->  sound @ m -> system notification
<Random_Transit> average of about $0.10USD per song
<jayr168> thanks a lot guys
<mart> jayr168: oh, obviously it's there!
<jayr168> its solve
<mart> jayr168: how unintuitive :(
<Random_Transit> what i love about allofmp3, though, is the selection...hell of a lot better than limewire
<Random_Transit> but then, gnutella's going down the crapper real fast, it seems
<mart> so, what's the gist with allofmp3.com?
<_jonathan> ok, does anyone mess with Kcron?
<frank23> mart: It's a mp3 download site that is legal in russia
<mart> nah, that's still a crontab -e job for me, I'm afraid
<clayton> bye
<mart> frank23: so is it legal to use outside russia?
<_jonathan> mart: kinda
<Random_Transit> yep
<frank23> mart: I doubt it
<mart> lol
<_jonathan> it's a big grey area
<_jonathan> I've used it for one song
<mart> how do you pay?
<_jonathan> you pay a min of $10
<mart> by credit card?
<Random_Transit> no
<Random_Transit> $10?!?
<Random_Transit> more like 10 cents
<Random_Transit> per song
<Random_Transit> order a full album or single songs, your choice, pay via a prepaid card service that works through paypal
<_jonathan> then download what you want
<_jonathan> lol...full albums around 2$
<Random_Transit> called CMPass
<mart> ah ha
<frank23> mart: and you can encode songs as you wish. even lossless
<Random_Transit> yep
<mart> bwa ha ha
<mart> flac?
<_jonathan> random_: you don't pay per song
<Random_Transit> yep
<Random_Transit> yeah, you can download individual songs!!
<Random_Transit> i do all the time
<mart> Random_Transit: I think he means the charge is per MB
<frank23> Random_Transit: can you preview too?
<Random_Transit> ahh
<Random_Transit> yep
<_jonathan> when i signed up i had to pay $10 up front
<Random_Transit> i didn't
* mart listens to a preview
<Random_Transit> the preview quality is kinda shite
<_jonathan> they may have changed
<Random_Transit> they have been making a lot of changes since i joined
<frank23> Random_Transit: in what way?
<_jonathan> i haven't heard anything bad about them...but again, I've heard from several sites and podcasts that it's a big legal grey area
<_jonathan> when did you sign up random?
<Random_Transit> early this year
<Random_Transit> end of jan. i think
<mart> hmm, I've been meaning to get a copy of Beethovens 9th sym.
<_jonathan> hmm, i signed up about a month later
<_jonathan> LOL....and your going to pay for something like that
<mart> $1.88  - I could stretch to that
<Random_Transit> yeah, mart...there are lots of places you can get classical stuff via CC
<Random_Transit> CC = creative commons
<mart> _jonathan: for that price it's easier than nagging my friends to give me an account on their mp3 servers
<_jonathan> i love classical but I'm like random i thought you could getit
<_jonathan> hmm, i think i have it
<_jonathan> if i do, think of a way and i'd be glad to give it to you
<mart> buh.
<Random_Transit> frank: most of the changes i've seen were superficial
<frank23> Random_Transit: ok
<Random_Transit> but they have since removed direct paypal payment
<mart> _jonathan: well, I'm not coding no *cast support in amarok!
<mart> Random_Transit: bummer.
<Random_Transit> preferring instead to use the prepaid cards
<mart> how do you buy them?
<Random_Transit> which go through paypal anyway
<_jonathan> what mart?
<mart> _jonathan: I'm trying to think of a way that would make you glad to give it to me :)
<_jonathan> LOL
<mart> Before making a payment to add to your balance, you must be a registered member of our website. After becoming a member, there are several ways to add to your balance. You may pay with any major credit/debit card service (VISA/MasterCard/Eurocard, Dinners Club, JCB, Union Card).
<Random_Transit> mart. you CAN use the prepaid option...hold on
<mart> Random_Transit: sure that's not just for existing users?
<Random_Transit> yeah...my buddy just signed up last week
<fatejudger_> where can I get libdvdcss for Dapper?
<frank23> !tell fatejudger_ about dvd
<fatejudger_> frank23: Dapper, not Breezy
<frank23> fatejudger oh dapper. maybe it works I don't know
<robotgeek> fatejudger_: lemme know when you find it :)
<fatejudger_> robotgeek: you're looking for it too?
<mart> the breezy packages should work, I guess
<robotgeek> fatejudger_: no, but would be good to know
<mart> libdvdcss2 only depends on libc, so using the breezy packages should be fine
<fatejudger_> mart is right
<fatejudger_> it works
<_jonathan> how would i check crontab
<mart> fatejudger: robotgeek: failing that, the libdvdread package has a script in /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3 that will download and build support for you
<mart> _jonathan: crontab -l
<robotgeek> mart: i heard that was going to go away soonish
<mart> well, it's still there now
<LeeJunFan> interesting, I just installed the actual ubuntu kernel and now my laptop is going nuts with the fan.
<LeeJunFan> temp is higher than normal.
<mart> hmm, someone had that problem yesterday :(
<LeeJunFan> This is with dapper, but I don't suspect it's specific to that.
<LeeJunFan> load is kind of high for doing nothing too. Normally .01 or .02 is now .5
<LeeJunFan> yet actual CPU use is normal 1-2%.
<mart> well, for me it's about 5am, so I'd expect cronjobs to be running
<LeeJunFan> midnight here, but still nothing seems to be doing anything on the system. no hd activity.. beats me.
<fatejudger_> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<LeeJunFan> also, It appears from glxinfo that glx is working on my system, however all the opengl screensavers in kde run like sh**.
<mart> could just be lame opengl support for your graphics card
<LeeJunFan> mart: yeah, it is. It's ATI. But it had seemed to be working by default with xorg7, but at the moment isn't doing so hot.
<kuzmaster> hey
<_jonathan> thinking about it...just a weird question
<kuzmaster> can someone tell me how to get firefox 1.5
<_jonathan> kuzmaster: automatix is what i used
<_jonathan> anywho, my question
<kuzmaster> automax?
<_jonathan> yeah, search the ubuntu forums for it
<kuzmaster> k
<_jonathan> others may not like it but it saved me a LOT of work
<_jonathan> with java, flash, etc
<kuzmaster> wat is it?
<kuzmaster> is it a browser?
<_jonathan> it's a auto installler for the various progams
<kuzmaster> oh ok
<_jonathan> yeah, take a little bit of work to install it but follow the directions exactly and you should be fine
<_jonathan> anyways, my question.
<_jonathan> Vs winXP, moving windows seems to be jerkier
<robotgeek> kuzmaster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<_jonathan> lol...that might work too
<_jonathan> anyone have any ideas why i'm getting that ?
<mart> kuzmaster: you may find klik to be an easier option
<nalioth> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, but it's often best to read the documentation.
<gnu_style> kubuntu or ubuntu? whats the differnce?
<gnu_style> just the GUI?
<_jonathan> lol, sorry...i used automatix and haven't had any problems
<mart> kuzmaster: see http://klik.atekon.de/
<mart> kuzmaster: but be wary, since once you've used firefox 1.5, firefox 1.4 may not understand your config files
<gnu_style> just the GUI?
<mart> and you'll have to stick with FF1.5, or delete your config if you want to use 1.4 again
<gnu_style> kubuntu or ubuntu? whats the differnce?
<Dasnipa`> kde or gnome
<_jonathan> gnu_style
<mart> gnu_style: pretty much just the GUI
<_jonathan> the gui is the only difference
<Dasnipa`> gnu_style, kubuntu = kde ubuntu = gnome
<_jonathan> Kubuntu is the first Ubuntu derived distribution. Our Kubuntu CDs are made up of Ubuntu's base plus KDE. You can get exactly the same effect by installing Ubuntu and adding the KDE packages (and removing the Gnome packages) from the Ubuntu archives.
<_jonathan> straight from their site
<gnu_style> thanks.. okies
<_jonathan> so, my window issues
<gnu_style> but if I install and use KDE with ubuntu does it make it KUBUNTU now?
<Dasnipa`> is there a package for the other manpage sections like section 2 (system calls) and etc?
<Dasnipa`> gnu_style, you do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it does
<gnu_style> or do I have to reinstall kubuntu.. to officially make it kubuntu
<_jonathan> all kubuntu is is ubuntu install with kubuntu-desktop package
<gnu_style> im running kde in my ubuntu breezy.. does it make it a kubuntu now?
<Dasnipa`> gnu_style, the kubuntu-desktop package is officially kubuntu i believe
<_jonathan> is there a way to tweak the nvidia drivers for a smoother preformance
<gnu_style> is Qparted safe to use? im trying to resize my winxp fat32 hdd to make space for kubuntu..
<crimsun> the installer handles that for you transparently
<mendred> gnu_style: personally when i used Qparted to resize a fat32 partition i had no problems..but to be safe i suppose u should have a backup
<stupendo44> gnu_style: generally qparted works with fat32 without any problems. But a backup is recommended anyway as a standard precaution
<gnu_style> so if in case i succed.. in kubuntu's installer can I tell it to install to a logical drive?
<gnu_style> and to use a certain swap drive? or does it automatically format all my HDD like in debian sid which cause m a catastrophe
<gnu_style> guys
<kosh> gnu_style: I think there is some kind of expert mode where you can tell it that stuff
<gnu_style> ohh ic
<gnu_style> thanks
<gnu_style> im downloading the DVD version of kubuntu.. it will take days to complete :)
<kuzmaster> how fast is your connectiona?
<kuzmaster> connection**
<gnu_style> dsl at 384kbps..
<kuzmaster> same, kinda
<kuzmaster> it took me 1 day of medium browsing to download da dvd version
<kuzmaster> and i left it on over night
<firephoto> any ideas what would cause grub not to be able to install to the mbr?
<regeya> firephoto: sunspots.
<gnu_style> its only at 2% in 20mins
<gnu_style> maybe it will take 2 days?
<regeya> lack of current to the PSU
<fatejudger_> is there a way to prevent the screensaver from activating when watching a DVD in Kaffeine?
<frank23> gnu_style: it might faster if you use the torrent to download the image
<frank23> fatejudger there is an option for that in kaffeine. (Behaviour)
<fatejudger_> frank23: it's not in tehre
<gnu_style> my dsl router is very slow when in using torrent downloads
<fatejudger_> *there
<fatejudger_> frank23: just "pause when hidden"
<frank23> fatejudger  no?  Interval to fake keypresses is right below that for me
<frank23> fatejudger I have kaffeine 0.7.1
<fatejudger_> frank23: same here
<fatejudger_> frank23: are you sure it's in there?
<frank23> gnu_style: do you limit the upload speed to below your actual max?
<fatejudger_> frank23: I'm using Dapper with the latest Kaffeine
<frank23> fatejudger_: I have breezy, kde 3.5.1 kaffeine-xine
<gnu_style> i did not limit anything
<gnu_style> im just confused by this dsl modem
<fatejudger_> frank23: that might be why, I think that's an older version of Kaffeine
<frank23> gnu_style: no you should limit the upload speed
<gnu_style> its configuration is based on html browser and not on windows xp
<kosh> gnu_style: is it an external device?
<gnu_style> yes it is
<gnu_style> an alcatel speed touch
<kosh> how is your computer hooked up to it?
<kosh> okay it is just a dsl router then
<frank23> gnu_style: do you know what your max upload speed is?
<gnu_style> adsl.... umm maybe half my download speed
<firephoto> i guess whatever updated when I backed up to 'select packages' (which seemed to do an update) fixed grub
<frank23> gnu_style: that doesn't tell much. try a 10kB/s max upload speed in you bittorrent client
<gnu_style> i have bittorrent client
<gnu_style> it tells the to enable something in IP routing
<gnu_style> to speed up downloads
<frank23> gnu_style: you probably need to forward ports in the router.
<frank23> gnu_style: can't help any further tonight.
<frank23> good night all
<tomas_> hello
<tomplast> anyone here?
<Hobbsee> nope :P
<tomplast> great
<kosh> nope I killed everyone
<kosh> I needed their souls for an offering
<tomplast> is it possible to setup a server to which all kubuntu users login to and get access to their home catalogs from?
<kosh> home catalogs?
<tomplast> home directories?
<tomplast> ~
<kosh> and what do you mean by all kubuntu users?
<InteliWasp> does anyone know of a program that would allow me to edit id3 tags and filenames for music files, i have a large cache of music i need to edit...
<kosh> you certainly can't decree where my boxes get its home directory :)
<kosh> what you probably need to do is just mount /home with nfs
<tomplast> oki here is an example, im sitting at the login screen at a local kubuntu machine and when i login i want it to login to server which maps the users ~ on the server
<tomplast> so no personal files will be stored locally
<tomplast> only on the server
<kosh> mount /home with nfs and use something like ldap for the auth I am not sure entirely how to setup ldap but there are docs for it
<kosh> nfs is network file system
<tomplast> mm
<kosh> that is how unixes have been doing this kind of stuff for years
<tomplast> i just dont want the user to have to login 2 times
<kosh> they won't
<tomplast> right now i have too login a 2nd time
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> *-)
<kosh> the system would mount /home at bootup
<tomplast> i will look into it
<kosh> all auth in linux is done with pam and pam can be configured to use ldap
<kosh> so you would just login and go
<kosh> however I have heard that gnome has problems running over nfs so be careful on that
<tomplast> but is it possible to do remotely send commands to several machines at the same time?
<tomplast> like @ALL_KUBUNTUS: apt-get upgrade
<kosh> something to do with the way gconf works it causes problems
<kosh> yeah it is possible to do that however I would go for a simpler method
<InteliWasp> can anyone help me or do i need to go to another channel with better expertise?
<kosh> you are making this way too hard
<kosh> sorry I don't know about id3 tags
<InteliWasp> ok
<tomplast> simpler method?
<kosh> tomplast: it seems that what you should do is just run dumb terminals
<kosh> tomplast: that way you only update the server period
<kosh> tomplast: you would just use x to login to that machine
<tomplast> kosh: sending remote commands can be important if you should administrate 20 machines the same way
<kosh> there are lots ofways to do it
<tomplast> kosh: it would take time to give attention to each computer
<kosh> however if you have to send the same command to 20 machines you have probably screwed up your system already
<tomplast> i dont want to compare windows with linux but a remote administrating tool but be really nice in linux
<tomplast> would
<kosh> the problem you are having is you are trying to use linux from a windows centric way
<kosh> unixes are entirely different
<kosh> these problems you are finding are a result of the approach you are trying to take
<tomplast> its not a question about linux and windows
<tomplast> its a question of making linux easy to administrate
<tomplast> like a school network
<kosh> the problem is that you are trying to setup linux to be just like windows
<tomplast> there are always things todo and speeding up the job instead of attend to each computer individually would be nice
<kosh> it is about linux vs windows
<tomplast> hey
<tomplast> forget windows
<kosh> the normal way for what you are trying to do is just have all the desktops be dumb terminals
<tomplast> linux shouldnt stop evolve because windows has something nice
<tomplast> dont you think its nice to be able to administrate something?
<tomplast> and save time?
<tomplast> much time?
<kosh> god have you not even listened to me at all
<kosh> the normal way does not require ANY time for the clients
<kosh> they are dumb terminals
<kosh> they run over a network and login to a remote machine from which all applications run
<tomplast> oh :$
<kosh> the ONLY machine that is ever updated is the server
<tomplast> sorry
<tomplast> you meant like that :$
<tomplast> that is what i mean :$
<tomplast> sorry
<kosh> what is :$
<tomplast> but that would demand a speedy server right?
<tomplast> embarresed
<kosh> depends on how many clients you want to run, what apps etc
<tomplast> so a dumb terminal is basically a system which mounts / to NFS?
<kosh> however it is almost always cheeper to get one faster server and lots of slow clients then lots of computers fast enough for each client
<kosh> nope a dumb terminal is even simpler, you can just boot them off a cd with no hard drive at all and have them setup to look at the server for the entire login process
<kosh> I think the linux terminal server project has a lot of information on it
<tomplast> yeah but running everyone without a harddrive would make it slower right?
<kosh> how fast is your network, how many computers?
<kosh> what kinds of applications?
<tomplast> i was thinking of an experiment at school, 6 edubuntu computers or so.
<kosh> I know that kind of setup worked very well in the cs depertment when I went to college
<kosh> so you want to do sound videos etc?
<tomplast> sound could be nice but its that important
<tomplast> X should be there
<tomplast> for surfing and things like that
<kosh> well part of being a dumb terminal is that x is there :)
<tomplast> oki :)
<tomplast> as long as their are a graphical interface im happy :)
<tomplast> at least for the clients :p
<kosh> http://www.ltsp.org/  try looking at that
<tomplast> thanks
<kosh> there are other ways to do it also if you want to offload more stuff to the clients
<tomplast> so if i have understood this right, the terminals have no hdd and boots up on a cdrom that finds the server?
<kosh> that is the simplest most reliable way and usually the cheapest
<tomplast> but would i have to make my own live cd then?
<tomplast> and what would be on it really (not much needed right)?
<kosh> another way is nfs mount /home,  use ldap for auth,  have the server with a local apt repository and the clients would have auto-apt installed and they would just update once per day from the server
<kosh> I think that website I linked to has cd images you can download for that
<tomplast> ah :)
<tomplast> also
<tomplast> the computers im talking about is around 400 mhz :/
<kosh> there are many options depending on how your network is setup, what you have for server resources,  client resources etc
<tomplast> and not that much ram so kde is way too slow
<_jonathan> back...how do i make VI my default editor
<_jonathan> i did an export command but it is back to nano
<kosh> tomplast: so what you need is a faster server and run it all remotely
<tomplast> kosh: how fast would be enough IYO?
<tomplast> kosh: lets say that i will have 5 clients
<kosh> tomplast: I would probably get about 1G of ram and an athlon xp 3200 or so
<kosh> tomplast: a machine like that would be worth < $500  or so and run very fast with that many clients and you could expand it over time
<tomplast> kosh: :/
<kosh> 1G of ram is only about $60 or so
<tomplast> kosh: yeah but remember this is school, maybe i can get them to pay it (maybe)
<kosh> you could go far lower then that
<kosh> however whatever you run needs to have ram
<tomplast> kosh: mm, remember its only 5 clients
<tomplast> kosh: surfing, maybe some krita, documents and things like that
<kosh> if you want kde to run you need 128-256 of ram on one computer, to run 5 you would probably need 512M or so on a server
<tomplast> kosh: hmm, maybe xfce is better then. waht does it needs?
<kosh> it takes less memory to run 5 copies on one server then it does to run one copy of each of 5 computers
<kosh> icewm would take a lot less but all of the stuff is going to require a fair bit of ram
<kosh> since if you want to use any browser it will take a fair bit of memory
<kosh> same with krita etc
<tomplast> opera would be best
<tomplast> low ram fast speed
<kosh> sorry this stuff pretty much all requires a lot of memory now however ram is very very cheap now
<tomplast> mm, maybe i can try to get my school apy for it :p
<tomplast> but is a terminal with 400 mhz and max 128 mb of ram enough?
<kosh> the terminal machine would only need 16M of ram or so
<tomplast> :p
<kosh> the server would need 512M to 1G
<kosh> and you could run 5 - 50 or so machines off of it depending on what you are trying to do
<tomplast> oki, but would everything run very slow?
<tomplast> compared to running it locally?
<tomplast> on a 400 mhz with 128 mb ram
<tomplast> ?
<kosh> that depends on your network and the applications being done
<tomplast> i know but lets say its a good connection and its just basic use (surfing, writing text)
<tomplast> cause now it loads a lot on the machines :/
<tomplast> if it wont go faster it would be quite useless from a point of view
<kosh> you are running the machines individually right now with kde on a 400mhz proc with 128M of ram and it is running very slowly?
<kosh> how many apps are you running at a time?
<tomplast> the normal
<tomplast> those who are isntalled
<tomplast> kde takes a little time to respond
<tomplast> not so long
<tomplast> but long enough to notice the delay
<tomplast> sometimes
<kosh> so why do you not want to just keep the current setup?
<tomplast> right now im running a 3ghz p4 so i can feel the difference :p
<tomplast> cause i would like to experiment
<tomplast> to get new linux skills
<tomplast> maybe work with this some day
<kosh> you should look at the terminal service project and see if you could get a machine with more ram
<tomplast> yeah I will :)
<kosh> even a 1ghz machine with 1G of ram will probably be faster then the client machines running remotely
<tomplast> thank you for your time kosh :)
<tomplast> now i will prepare for school :)
<tomplast> take care
<tomplast> bye
<callie> good morning guys
<gnu_style> breezy and drapper drake.. where do the names come from?
<kakalto> pure genius :P
<gnu_style> debians name come from toy story... ubuntu's name come from?
<mart> hey, that's a good name for dapper +1
<mart> gnu_style: er, I think random pub conversations
<kakalto> :D
<kakalto> didn't you understand when I first said 'pure genius'? :P
<mart> wonder if the good Mr Shuttleworth could be persuaded that, actually, getting sued by Guinness would be well worth it, if we stole their slogan... :)
<callie> im not sure they would even be sue-able
<mart> no?
<callie> becuase the two 'companies' are in completely different markets
<mart> hmmm
<callie> hence the whole 'apple' records and computers thing
<mart> I think that only applies to trademarks
<mart> oh,
<mart> *thinks*
<mart> duh
<callie> i dunno, im no law student, that just sprung to mind
<callie> anyone know if its possible to disable the POST memory test
<callie> ?
<mart> poke about in the BIOS a bit
<mart> it varies depending on the BIOS
<callie> yeah, i havent seen anything that seems aplicable
<callie> just wondered if it had some stupid name
<mart> I think it's on the left menu ...
<mart> on every system I've ever had
<callie> left?
<mart> on all mine, the main menu has a menu, which has some things on the left and somethings on the right
<callie> its odd, i've got this old computer and its just started acting weird, it keeps testing the ram in a cycle
<mart> and a blue background
<callie> over and and over
<callie> mart, most of the menu options are on the left on nearly all computers
<callie> :)
<mart> quote of the day ^
<callie> lol
<simian> jshaw: i added the printer ok but when i try to print it jsut say processing and that's it?
<callie> hmmm
<callie> i still cant understand why the mouse is so slow, everything else seems to be running fine
<callie> stuff loads rather quickly to be honest
<callie> bizarre
<jshaw> simian: what kind of printer is it, how is it connected, ect?
<jshaw> callie: Can you tell what printer driver it is using?
<apokryphos> callie: are you on dapper? laptop?
<callie> its an old computer im trying to get running
<apokryphos> callie: you didn't answer either of those =)
<callie> its kubuntu 5.10
<callie> and no its not a laptop
<apokryphos> callie: have you tried changing the mouse acceleration speed from the KDE control center?
<callie> im not using kde
<callie> blackbox
<apokryphos> callie: -> #ubuntu then
<callie> i dont like #ubuntu
<callie> too many users and too many people who are up their own asses
<apokryphos> I disagree, but hey.
<callie> just my experience
<apokryphos> callie: this channel is for KDE-related support, so your question is asked in the wrong place.
<callie> apokryphos: chill
<callie> you dont HAVE to help me you know
<apokryphos> callie: I assure you, I'm quite chilled :)
<apokryphos> callie: I didn't say I did -- I just told you that you're asking your question in the wrong place.
<klugez> callie: you'd have a higher chance of getting answers from someone you actually _knows_ something about blackbox
<klugez> this is, after all, a KDE users channel
<callie> anyone else fancy a bash?
<callie> klugez: butt out
<apokryphos> callie: please don't be annoying.
<jshaw> I'd venture to say the problem is with x, not blackbox
<callie> im using a kubuntu server install
<callie> i think thats enough
<apokryphos> callie: it's not "a bash", it's simple facts.
<callie> oh fuck off
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b callie!*@*]  by apokryphos
<klugez> callie: i didn't mean to be offensive, that's just how it is
<dash-> rofl
<klugez> i for one hadn't even heard of blackbox before
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* dash- slaps apokryphos
<dash-> hi babe
<apokryphos> hi
<dash-> whats up
<apokryphos> not much; playing with dapper.
<jshaw> Well... I have to say... I certainly think that could have been handled better.  The guy had a problem with kubuntu server and went to the kubuntu group.  If you don't know how to help him that is fine.  Though his language is certainly not neccesary
<dash-> how can i get my linux box to send a request out on a network im vpn;ed to to get machine / netbios names
<dash-> so i can just vnc to a machine name and not an IP
<apokryphos> jshaw: no, his problem is *not* with a kubuntu server, it's with blackbox. X does not come with Kubuntu server install, anyhow.
<dash-> like windows sends out packets to all its hosts to find machine names
<dash-> is there a linux thing that does the same
<klugez> jshaw: besides, he was only given a warning for his language, not kicked off the channel
<apokryphos> klugez: mode was changed to +b -- not really a warning.
<klugez> apokryphos: oh, does that disable speaking on the channel instantly?
<apokryphos> yes
<klugez> i thought kick was needed also
<klugez> oh, my mistake
<eduardo> People, I have a 24 Bits Sound Blaster Audigy Audi Card... but the music here au Kubuntu is "jumping" a little bit quite often...
<eduardo> does anybody knows how to help me?
<apokryphos> dash-: you can browse netbios names in samba, if that will help.
<simian> jshaw: sorry i got called away, it's a canon lasershot 3000 (USB)
<dash-> just need something that will scan the vpn'ed range im onm
<dash-> and tell me machine names
<apokryphos> dash-: try samba, in konqueror -> smb:/
<eduardo> OK... BYE
<dash-> apokryphos that worked
<dash-> but yet if i use vnc krdc and put the same machine name in
<dash-> and press connect
<dash-> it cant find the machine...
<dash-> oddd?
<jjesse_> sounds like a dns issue?
<apokryphos> I didn't know krdc could work without the IP, but perhaps it can
<jjesse_> are you getting dns settings from the vpn ?
<jjesse_> apokryphos: I use dns name (ts4.foundersttrust.net) in krdc here at work
<dash-> right now this is my local network
<dash-> it works with IP
<dash-> is there any software that works with machinename and and supports connections to remote desktop (ts) remote admin and vnc
<dash-> ?
<jshaw> simian: What setup params did you use?
<dash-> thats better than krdc
<jjesse_> dash-: i also use tsclient
<dash-> tsclient is for remote desktop only?
<simian> none i jsut went to http://localhost:631/ and clicked add printer
<dash-> is there a way to scan and list machinenames
<dash-> on a network
<dash-> netbios names
<apokryphos> I'm actually wondering if there's any way to generate all IPs on the network with netbios names
<jjesse_> nmap?
<dash-> this is my problem
<dash-> u see with windows i can go run > \\compname
<apokryphos> jjesse_: couldn't see any option in that which would, nope.
<dash-> and it opens it which si fine.....
<dash-> cos i do the smb://
<dash-> but
<apokryphos> jjesse_: it can generate all IPs on the network, but no option (I see) for netbios too
<dash-> for other vnc software
<dash-> which is why i need machine names to auto be detected like they do on windows
<dash-> cos IP's for each machine changes now and then
<jtshaw> simian: Right, but under Device what did you pick?
<dash-> whne your dealing with like 40 businesses.
<simian> it had my printer listed 'canon lpb 3000' so i chose that
<simian> jtshaw: it had my printer listed 'canon lpb 3000' so i chose that
<jtshaw> simian: Ok, and what driver did you use?
<simian> jtshaw: it recomended one Canon LBP-4+ Foomatic/lbp8 (recommended)
<simian> jtshaw: Device URI: usb://Canon/LBP3000
<simian> jtshaw: this is what it's status is at the momet (for about half an hour) Printer State: processing, accepting jobs, published
<jtshaw> simian: sorry... got pulled away to help a co-worker... I wasn't able to find anything refering to a LBJ-3000 on linuxprinting.org
<jtshaw> simian: Does it perhaps support postscript?
<jtshaw> simian: if you think it does.. perhaps the generic postscript driver is your best bet
<simian> jtshaw: ok i'll try postscript, thanks
<robotgeek> apokryphos: hey
<apokryphos> robotgeek: heyhey
<robotgeek> apokryphos: long time no see
<apokryphos> robotgeek: been around a bit more lately
<apokryphos> which is probably a bad thing :P
<robotgeek> apokryphos: heh. can i /msg you?
<apokryphos> of course
<Random_Transit> hey, can someone help me, I'm trying to burn a bootable DVD, and I'm not entirely sure what I'm doing...
<apokryphos> Random_Transit: is it an ISO?
<Random_Transit> no....well, not REALLY
<DarkAdmiral> i've installed a new kernel 2.6.12-k7 but how do i activate the nvidia driver for the new one?
<Random_Transit> it's a cd ISO, that I unpacked...it's the LiveCD installer for Gentoo, i wanted to put it on a DVD
<apokryphos> Random_Transit: what is it?
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: simply install nvidia-glx, and it'll be fine.
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: presuming your xorg.conf reflects nvidia as the driver, too.
<apokryphos> Random_Transit: if you unpacked it it's not really going to burn nicely
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: it is already installed and it works fine with the i386-kernel
<Random_Transit> apokryphos, is there anyway i can convert the CD ISO to a DVD ISO?
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: sure, then.
<apokryphos> Random_Transit: not sure that I know of any.  Can you definitely not burn just the CD ISO onto dvd?
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: it does not work. It just jums out of x11 without an error
<Random_Transit> apokryphos: I've tried before with other distros
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: try starting x manually. What's the output of startx?
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: 1 sec black screen then i'm back in console without an error message
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: there must be an error message
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: there's no
<Skrot> Hi. Could anyone inform me about what SCIM is good for? =)
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: it just starts when i changed "nvidia" to "nv" in xorg
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: or when i use the old kernel
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx gives?
<robotgeek_work> Skrot: for entering text in non-english locales
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: already installed...
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: hm
<Skrot> robotgeek_work: Hmm.. could you elaborate? =)
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: do i have better performance with a k7 kernel?
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: what happens if you do a full dpkg-reconfigure?
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: if you have an amd, yes.
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: it doesn't take effect
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: what do you mean?
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: dpkg-reconfigure
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: but how does it not take effect?
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: maybe i should try the nvidia install script
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: it does not help...
<tijn> can i use the same seveas mirror for dapper, (used breezy)
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: hm, I find it odd that it doesn't work, but I guess it's possible.
<tijn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: have you tried purging nvidia-glx and then reinstalling?
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: no just reconfigure
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: i will try it. thank you, it's not that dramatic^^
<apokryphos> =)
<savedR> Juys, I have an ugly partitioning question.
<savedR> I'm running the Kubuntu installer from CD, and it refuses to resize my hard drive's partitions.
<arafat> !lighttpd
<ubotu> arafat: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Random_Transit> first time I've heard of that one, savedR
<savedR> I know it.
<savedR> It's not that weird, it's a Maxtor 80GB with one partition, Win 98 FAT32 filling the whole drive.
<klugez> savedR: what's the file system?
<Random_Transit> could there be a problem with the drive physically?
<savedR> I don't think so; I've run a thorough Scandisk scan (including physical) and defragmented.
<savedR> It took like, three days to defragment this drive; it's an 80GB drive on a Pentium 2 233 computer. :D
<Random_Transit> saveR, are you on win98 right now?
<savedR> I had to Scandisk from DOS to get it to work at all.
<savedR> Yep.
<Random_Transit> use fdisk or partition magic to repartition the drive
<savedR> Dos version?
<savedR> I'm sure I have a dos 6.22 bootdisk lying around with fdisk.
<Random_Transit> no need
<Random_Transit> it's still included in win98
<savedR> Can I do it just from a command line boot, then?
<Random_Transit> sure
<savedR> rock.
<Random_Transit> but back stuff up first
<savedR> Ok.
<tijn> who needs backups ? :D
<savedR> hehehe.
<Random_Transit> 'cos fdisk doesn't have the finesse that something like partition magic does
<savedR> Oh, yeah. And it irks me that I can't afford $50 right now.
<savedR> (I should totally grab it from somewhere.)
<Random_Transit> also...if you want, you could download Knoppix and use it's partitioning tools
<savedR> Oh, cool.
<Random_Transit> or just download the kubuntu live cd
<tijn> or tomsrtbt
<savedR> If I do go with fdisk, I should just resize my win98 partition and leave the empty space to be partitioned by the Kubuntu installer, right?
<Random_Transit> actually, it would be better if you used a linux based tool, come to think of it
<savedR> I might end up downloading the live cd. But if I do, I won't be able to save things on my FAT32 partition, will I?
<jtshaw> parted should be able to do it I'd think
<savedR> Well, I think I'll try and get Knoppix then.
<tijn> you will
<Random_Transit> Knoppix is great...saves the day most times
<savedR> Ah. Mebbe I'll go that way.
<jtshaw> I actually used the Kubuntu livecd to resize my harddrive... If I remember correctly
<savedR> Y'all have been a TREMENDOUS help! :D
<savedR> Oh, wow, ok.
<savedR> I'll get that LiveCD then.
<Random_Transit> basically, LiveCD is the way to go
<Random_Transit> no matter which distro
<Random_Transit> savedR: what are the specs for this machine?
<Random_Transit> i can tell you how to partition the drive
<savedR> P2 233mHz, something like 176 MB RAM, Maxtor 80GB HD (7200ms seek)
<Random_Transit> because you'll need more than one partition
<Random_Transit> ok
<savedR> It's wery old, I know. :D
<tijn> how much ram?
<savedR> 176MB.
<horea> same here... :(
<savedR> Kinda big for a system as old as it is.
<horea> but p3
<savedR> Hah, cool. :D
<savedR> Aha.
<savedR> One o' them new-fangled, "new" computers. Hehe.
<tijn> :)
<Random_Transit> when you partition it...partition it three ways...one part for "/" for "/home" and one for swap
<Random_Transit> for swap, you should only need up to a gig
<savedR> Good, good.
<savedR> I was wondering how much to use, lots of places say double the ram, eh.
<savedR> Sounds good to me, I've got like 50GB free.
<Random_Transit> 50? okay try partitioninng about 20 for each then
<Random_Transit> after swap
<savedR> Ok.
<Random_Transit> that way you still have 10 on the windows side to play with
<savedR> That'll be reasonably huge.
<Random_Transit> not for me...^_~
<Random_Transit> savedR, i have three hard drives...not partitions, hard drives
<Random_Transit> one is used to try out new OSes
<Random_Transit> the other two, a 100GB and an 80GB are for Windows and Ubuntu
<Random_Transit> the "testing" drive is only 20
<savedR> Hahaha.
<Random_Transit> and ubu got the bigger drive
<savedR> See, I have a second 40GB hard drive that I'd love to use, but it has bad sectors.
<savedR> And I tried for about a week to install Slackware on that drive, just using the whole thing, and it never would work.
<savedR> I wonder if Kubuntu would work, that would be sweet. I could leave the drive connected and boot to it with a boot disk, with no danger to the windows drive whatsoever.
<Random_Transit> well, slack is overrated, IMO anyway
<tristanmike> but slack can fit on a "business card" cd, that in itself is pretty cool
<Random_Transit> it's not a BAD distro...but not something i would suggest for new users
<roland> mannomannomannomann
<tristanmike> absolutely
<jtshaw> I love slack... I used it for about 6 years... but the lack of a package management system lead me to other pastures
<yanis> hi
<Random_Transit> yeah...those TGZ packages made no sense to me
<roland> hat hier schon mal jemand seinen mlleimer sooo voll gehabt, dass er sich nicht mehr leeren lie
<roland> also den von KDE mein ich
<yanis> how do I make the taskbar transparent?
<tristanmike> !de
<_mindspin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<tristanmike> ....maybe...?
<jtshaw> ya.. I mean, I understand the format (Tgz are exactly the same as RPM's minus the spec file)... but with no dependency checking it is a nightmare
<Random_Transit> exactly
<Random_Transit> that's why i wanna try gentoo
<jtshaw> I've only be using Kubuntu for about 3 days.. but I must say... tools are quite good.  Adept drives me nuts, but Synaptic is great
<Random_Transit> adept is a flaming piece of shite
<_mindspin> !coc
<ubotu> I guess coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<tristanmike> lol
<Random_Transit> kynaptic is MUCH better
<jtshaw> I've switched from Slack to Gentoo in 2002... still run it on a lot of machines, it is good also.. but the compiling takes forever
<Random_Transit> yeah, so i've heard
<jtshaw> kynaptic doesn't seam to be in the repo anymore in Dapper.. unless I'm just being stupid again
<robotgeek> Random_Transit: are you on dapper or breezy
<Random_Transit> breezy
<Random_Transit> i ain't touching dapper 'till it's stable
<Random_Transit> XGL or not
<tristanmike> me too
<jtshaw> this is my test laptop so I figured I'd test with it.. I always have the MacBook if this thing dies
<robotgeek> Random_Transit: adept in dapper rocks
<tristanmike> robotgeek, really, that's good news, cause it is terrible for me in Breezy
<Random_Transit> well, when dapper stable goes live in june, i'll check it out
<jtshaw> robotgeek: It might be that I'm just not used to it.. but I think the layout is much worse in Adept then Kynaptic, even in Dapper
<_mindspin> adept looks like a web applicatoion ;-)
<Random_Transit> so far synaptic has the nicest interface, IMO
<derekS_> Random_Transit: apt has the nicest, imho
<_mindspin> and I miss the "enter" button for filtering
<robotgeek> jtshaw: yes, that could be. it just takes getting used to, i think
<Random_Transit> i wish they would make a synaptic clone that looked essentially the same but just used QT instead of GTK
<jtshaw> isn't that kynaptic?
<Random_Transit> no...the interface is quite different
<Random_Transit> more dumbed down, so to speak
<jtshaw> ah, ok.. I'm fairly new with all these tools so I didn't really notice that
<jtshaw> I'm still having to train myself not to type "emerge -uDva <package>" when I want to install something
<Random_Transit> lol
<madacf> cau lenka
<Random_Transit> it's apt-get install <package>, jtshaw
<jtshaw> Random: I'm aware:) Its just my mind keeps going back to Gentoo
<Random_Transit> lol
<madacf> ziza cauko
<jtshaw> I tried Ubuntu because my harddrive died on one of my work laptops and I'm on a business trip so I didn't want to have to compile everything again... and we get more and more ubuntu users on LInuxQuestions.org every day so I assumed people must like it
<jtshaw> so far it has been great
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: i built the nvidia driver myself, and now it works fine :)
<apokryphos> cool :)
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: the reinstall didn't work?
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: yes it didn't work
<apokryphos> interesting
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: did you do the install when you were running the new kernel?
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: and now i have the newest version^^
<madacf> haaammmmer to faall
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: ok, cool :)
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: might be worth double-checking that render acceleration is enabled in xorg.conf
<jtshaw> small question.. in Kopete I sware I used to be able to mouse over and see the features peoples clients supported (and most importantly if they were using the Mobile client from there cell phone).  Anyone know how to enable that?
<apokryphos> it speeds up things a lot :)
<madacf> google.sk/firefox?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official
<madacf> kuva
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: should I activate it? In section "dri"?
<madacf> yahoo
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: definitely
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: what card do you have?
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: sorry, in section "Device"
<apokryphos> just add     Option       "RenderAccel" "true"
<DarkAdmiral> ok thx (geforce 4 ti-4200)
<madacf> hooyeah
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: do i have to switch this on? "Option "RENDER" "enable""
<apokryphos> DarkAdmiral: you already have that? I have no idea what that is, nope.
<DarkAdmiral> *trying*
<DarkAdmiral> apokryphos: ok everything is fine^^
<apokryphos> cool =)
<phenex> hey guys... i need some help with a new dapper kubuntu install... when i ran it first all looked ok, then when i tried to load the updating app it just wouldn't load... asked for a password and disapeared... then when i restarted X the display became 640X480 and there is no option to change it... what is going on here?
<apokryphos> phenex: dapper discussions in #ubuntu+1  :)
<carsten> Moin. Did many ppl already move to dapper via a dist-upgrade? If so: Can this be recommandet for  a not mission-critial system (only office-stuff + internet)
<chumphries> i did it for my workstation in the office and it is fine
<derekS_> phenex: /join #ubuntu+1
<derekS_> blah
<derekS_> sorry
<jshaw_> urg... I hate it when my net connection faulters and I loose my nick
<JakubS_> carsten: yes, works fine
<apokryphos> carsten: it's reasonably stable at the moment, yes.
<carsten> sound good, so this weekend I will do it :)
<Skrot> Hi. Is there a package I can reconfigure to reconfigure alsa?
<apokryphos> Skrot: reconfigure or restart?
<Skrot> apokryphos: reconfigure.. alsa finds my card, but there is NO sound.. not even with "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp"
<Skrot> Finds as in the card is in alsamixer
<crimsun> Skrot: pastebin ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<Skrot> crimsun: http://rafb.net/paste/results/fH08zY12.html
<crimsun> Skrot: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<Skrot> Mixers:
<Skrot> 0: SigmaTel STAC9200
<Skrot> That might be my modem btw
<Skrot> Or maybe not
<crimsun> dapper or breezy?
<Skrot> dapper
<crimsun> -19.29?
<Skrot> huh? =)
<crimsun> uname -r
<Skrot> own kernel
<crimsun> then I can't help you
<Skrot> based on 2.6.15 linux source from apt
<crimsun> but -which- 2.6.15?
<Skrot> .5
<Skrot> 2.6.15.5-ubuntu1
<crimsun> no, I mean did you pull linux-source from Ubuntu's repo?
<Skrot> yes
<crimsun> then which version did you pull?
<Skrot> linux-source-2.6.15?
<crimsun> no, that's the name of the package. I need the -version-.
<Skrot>   Installed: 2.6.15-19.29
<crimsun> ok, good.
<crimsun> that's probably related to the changes that I merged. I'll have to go back and look at them again.
<Skrot> okay =)
<Skrot> Let me know? =)
<crimsun> it'll be a couple days before I even get a chance to look at them
<crimsun> I have several prospective grad students that are meeting with me
<chumphries> has anyone gotten Xgl working with kde? i tried myself using the howtos available all over the place, and compiz seems to kill window decorations and the kde-window-decorator doesn't seem to do anything but kill any window manager activities. i have a supported video card and the driver is working correctly
<chumphries> using dapper
<carsten> chumphries: I've seen and used it on the cebit
<Skrot> crimsun: I see. Anywhere I can download the former version?
<yanis> how do I change the theme of kdm???
<laszlok> chumphries: AFAIK there is no Xgl window decorator for KDE, but you can use the gnome one with KDE by running "nohup gnome-window-decorator"
<laszlok> chumphries: after you have compiz up
<crimsun> Skrot: sure, would still be in the repos
<crimsun> Skrot: I presume it worked in -18-, correct?
<Skrot> crimsun: Acctually, I haven't tried in a good while
<Tonio_> hello
<Skrot> crimsun: I made a .deb of the last kernel-source I compiled, do you know if I can check which linux-source version it was built from?
<crimsun> Skrot: ah, nevermind. Fixes were just committed 6 hours ago, so yours wouldn't have worked in a good while anyway.
<crimsun> Skrot: head debian/changelog
<Skrot> head? =)
<crimsun> yes, it's a command
<Skrot> ah
<Skrot> I might mention that i made the deb on my former installation, and it's not installed on this one
<epinephrine> is it possible to downgrade frpm dapper to breezy without reinstalling? I changed every occurence of dapper to breezy in sources.list hoping apt-get dist-upgrade would work, but it didn't. :P
<trappist> epinephrine: I'm afraid not
<vaporwave> hi everyone I have a brand new Asus notebook and I have trouble booting kubuntu..it hangs when "starting hotplug subsystem"..could anyone advice me?
<trappist> vaporwave: I've seen that exact complaint often enough that I'm sure there's a bug report on it in malone, probably with a solution or workaround
<vaporwave> trappist: ok, I'll try my old friend google once more..
<epinephrine> trappist: I'm trying http://riceball.com/drupal/?q=node/282 now. if it screws up my system, I'm downloading a breezy cd now, not too much hassle to reinstall
<epinephrine> a reinstall back when I used gentoo was not fun ;P
<epinephrine> do you reckon that would break things?
<Skrot> crimsun: Was this patch commited to the 2.6.15 tree on kernel.org? And in that case, is it also in 2.6.16
<crimsun> Skrot: no, it's only in alsa cvs.
<crimsun> Skrot: and it wouldn't have made it into 2.6.16; the fixes were only committed upstream 6 hours ago
<crimsun> long after 2.6.16 was released
<Skrot> I see.. so 2.6.16 is "safe" as far as that bug goes?
<mart> hmm, there were some bugs found by Coverity fixed in 2.6.16 - wonder if we can expect a security release.
<crimsun> Skrot: no, it's still affected.
<Skrot> damn :)
<crimsun> mart: we've been merging the fixes as quickly as possible
<chumphries> laszlok: oh that must be what i am doing wrong
<Skrot> crimsun: So bottom line is; wait? :)
<chumphries> carsten what is cebit?
<chumphries> doh
<crimsun> Skrot: yes
<Skrot> crimsun: okay =)
<Skrot> hi. does anyone know how I configure my laptop to speedstep down when 2GHz of CPU is not needed?
<tomas_> guys
<tomas_> there is a crisis here, sort of
<tomas_> does anyone knows about editable areas?
<tristanmike> with "sudo" everything is editable, can you expand ?
<tristanmike> or kdesu
<tomas_> web pages
<tomas_> there is something called editable areas which doesnt seems to work with firefox and opera :/
<onami2> hello, how do i disable agpgart from discover on breezy ? the nvidia binary drivers freeze becasue of it on Option NvAgp 1
<mendred> onami2: http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0150048402/linux/Multiple_Nvidia_Multiple_Head.html#Ch_III
<mendred> see the section called chapter 5
<onami2> mendred, thank you
<mendred> dont thank me yet
<mendred> see if it works :)
<RasCaL> Hi I am on day three with no net access, I have my laptop here now, can someone please walk me through setting up my wifi card that kubuntu didn't recognize?
<gleesond> ok so I wan't to kill my ATI cartd
<gleesond> because I can't get X to work
<gleesond> I did what the ATI wiki told me to do but it didn't fix any thing
<gleesond> could it be that I have the busID wrong in the xorg.conf file
<gleesond> because its something like PCI:1:0:0 but its a agp card
<tomas_> guys
<tomas_> please help me install internet explorer for iwne
<tomas_> wine
<tomas_> *-)
<RasCaL> tomas_ is that a joke?
<tomas_> NO
<RasCaL> it it is funny :P
<tomas_> why would it be one?
<tomas_> i dont want internet explorer
<tomas_> but my cousin needs it for a webpage :/
<RasCaL> ?
<RasCaL> you said it
<tomas_> there is something called contentEditable or something like that
<RasCaL> I doubt it would work for whatever reason he would need it
<tomas_> that doesnt work well in either opera or mozila :/
<tomas_> ?
<tomas_> please tell me how to install ie if you know
<RasCaL> I have never done it
<tomas_> oki
<tomas_> the normal guides doesnt apply here
<RasCaL> tomas_ I haven't used IE in almost 6 years
<tomas_> nice :)
<tomas_> im not using it either
<tomas_> if im not in windows :P
<tomas_> and thats not very often :P
<RasCaL> perhaps downloading the .exe and open with wine to see what happens?
<mendred> tomas_: easiest would be to use crossover office they have a demo u can use for 30 days
<tomas_> :/
<tomas_> RasCal: you dont think that i have :p. that was funny ;)
<mendred> tomas_: it downloads and installs ie for u too
<tomas_> mendred: no, too much work. but i will try with something. thank you anyway
<tomas_> it must be something free and not a demo
<tomas_> anyway
<tomas_> thanks
<tomas_> bye
<mendred> tomas_: wc :)
<mathiasbr> someone have news about easy ubuntu and its future!?
<mathiasbr> :)
<constantine-xvi> anyone have problems with kscreensaver locking you out?
<chumphries> regarding ie on wine, use this -> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<chumphries> constantine-xvi: yes
<constantine-xvi> know how to fix it?
<RasCaL> he left chumphries but I will bookmark :P
<chumphries> no idea
<chumphries> okie dokie
<RasCaL> I installed and never asked for root password
<chumphries> ies4linux works great, just run it and ie can be installed for you
<RasCaL> only user
<constantine-xvi> RasCaL: that is a feature
<RasCaL> I need Administrator Mode for Network setup and it will not open now
<constantine-xvi> RasCaL: sudo /command/
<chumphries> put in your password, runs via sudo.
<mendred> chumphries:  thats awesome
<RasCaL> for KDE Control Module??
<RasCaL> negative
<_mindspin> kdesu is better if firing up a gui app
<constantine-xvi> RasCaL: yes, yours
<chumphries>  sudo bash , then change your password
<constantine-xvi> RasCaL: kdesu, sudo, whatever works
<_mindspin> better/more reliable
<munzir> Hi, I can't update using adept. I get this error any help: there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<RasCaL> I am telling you it loads, refreshes interfaces and I am back to the panel with no admin rights
<RasCaL> using the only password I enetered
<chumphries> RasCaL: interesting, never happened to me
<RasCaL> ok :(
<RasCaL> I will install again
<_mindspin> It happened to me on kde 3.41
<chumphries> munzir: maybe run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade on a root shell?
<chumphries> ahh, i am using kde 3.5.1 on dapper
<RasCaL> _mindspindid re-install fix it for you?
<_mindspin> no i upgraded to 3.51
<_mindspin> now it works but I'm on breezy
<RasCaL> I can't upgrade with no net access :(
<RasCaL> that is what I am trying to get on
<RasCaL> LOL
<_mindspin> although my resolv.conf is always overwritten
<_mindspin> I have to edit the file every morning when I boot to get nameservice working
<RasCaL> haha
<_mindspin> yeah funny
<_mindspin> it came out of a sudden
<munzir> chumphries: apt-get works and synaptic also works but I am interested in adept. adept even fetch the updates but not install it
<RasCaL> breezy as in edubuntu?
<_mindspin> "didn't change anything" ;-)
<_mindspin> breezy as in kubuntu breezy
<RasCaL> ahh
<RasCaL> that is the ISO am I trying it on
<RasCaL> I must need to reinstall
<_tijn> hi all
<_tijn> i upgraded to dapper, but now i cant play xvid's
<_tijn> i installed w32codecs
<_tijn> but... nope
<tibs01> ok
<tibs01> my webcam freezesz
<tibs01> my computer
<tibs01> when i try to load it
<tibs01> through messenger
<_tijn> can is use seveas breezy in dapper?
<tsukihime> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<anarko> hi!
<_jonathan> another weird question...I'm playing ut2004 and i have dual monitors
<_jonathan> when it full screens it goes across both...is there a way to prevent this ?
<anarko> alguien espaol?
<ccc_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<crimsun> Skrot: patches sent.
<ninHer> hi all
<jtshaw> hey hey
<Skrot> crimsun: good. Are you sure that's the problem or is there anything else I can do to further determine it?
<crimsun> Skrot: I'm sure that's the problem.
<Skrot> crimsun: Great :)
* Al-Daja cya all
* Al-Daja-aWay est Ausente, Razo: ( out of order ) | Desde: ( Tuesday, March 21, 2006. 12:51:09 ) Xlack v2.1
<dedy> hi
<dedy> i read news that dapper will be delayed till 1 of june
<robotgeek> Al-Daja-aWay: please turn off public away
<Al-Daja-aWay> sorry sorry
<robotgeek> dedy: yes, you are right
<osh_> no default player in kubuntu that plays realmedia (rm) files?
<dedy> thanks robotgeek
<dedy> i am using ubuntu flight 4 currently
<dedy> did dist-upgrade last week
<dedy> ash: install realplayer
<dedy> how can I know the current version of my ubuntu? for example it is flight 5 now...maybe
<dedy> osh: you need to install real player to play rm files
<robotgeek> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<osh_> so no plugin for kaffeine or something?
<robotgeek> osh_: ^^ that and kaffeine-xine
<osh_> robotgeek: thx
<anarko> hi
<uniq> dedy: you can't flight N is just the name of the cdimage. you can find the version of your ubuntu with the command 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<anarko> how to listen mp3 in kubuntu???
<anarko> alguien espaol?
<dedy> Ubuntu 6.04 "Dapper Drake" Development Branch
<uniq> anarko: you can try #kubuntu-es
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b callie!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<anarko> uniq , thanks
<dedy> uniq: does the /etc/issue will be update once I am in final state?
<dedy> i mean when i do dist-upgrade againt 1 of june release?
<Coffee_Runner> any1 know why some of my wmv files will run fine...but others the audio just wont work? I have all the codecs and like...4 players...they all produce the same results
<uniq> dedy: yes, the 'Development Branch' part will disappear.
<JasonF> is there a desktop widgets program for kde (similar to yahoo widgets for win/mac)
<frank23> Coffee_Runner: try the ones that don't work with mplayer
<theine> Does anybody know how to disable auto-completion in konqueror search bar (the one that shows up when browsing the web)?
<timas> Question.. how do I view which drivers I'm using for a device? In this particulair case, a webcam
<robotgeek> timas: if it is usb, try lsusb
<uniq> theine_: rightclick -> text completion (or something)..
<Parkotron> Does anyone here use Kile, and if so do they have inverse search working?
<timas> robotgeek, that works.. any idea on how I can see the version for those drivers?
<robotgeek> timas: possible type dmesg | grep "name of driver"
<timas> nope.. that just outputs a ton of stuff, but nothing matches "Logitech" or "Quickcam" hrm.. any other ideas?
<noteventime> join #dosbox
<noteventime> Any dosbox users in here?
<timas> woops
<timas> dmesg wasn't the way to go.. I'd welcome other ideas :)
<robotgeek> timas: not sure, really.
<timas> no worries, its for a bugpost.. I'll add that they might want to give me some instructions on how to get the info if they need more :P
<pestilence> is it possible to have two different set of desktop settings, one for monitor 1 and another for monitor 2?
<signalvsnoise> the information on framebuffers at tlpd.org seems very outdated... anyone know where I can find more recent docs?
<timas> this is kind of emberacing .. but what if you forget your irc password? :P  From the golden age of chat I remembered how to register, but I must've been so far into falling asleep that I just typed something.. I can't for the life of me retrieve my password..
<_nexus10_> Hi. I'm trying to boot a Kubuntu Breezy CD in an old (1999) AMD box with Mitsumi CDROM - it can't find a boot record. Any idea what I can try?
<_nexus10_> It boots from a Gentoo CD no problem.
<timas> nexus, you sure the CD's burned properly/
<robotgeek> _nexus10_: maybe it is a problem with the cd, did you burn at low speeds?
<_nexus10_> yup
<_nexus10_> tested in other machines - np
<_nexus10_> and I have 2 copies - same with both
<timas> not really sure.. only thing I can come up with is the other machines having better drives..
<pestilence> _nexus10_, is the gentoo cd the same brand as the ubuntu cd?
<nalioth> timas: type /stats p and msg a staffer
<_nexus10_> checking...
<_nexus10_> yup - all imation, from the same batch
<pestilence> dunno.
<dedy> hi
<dedy> anybody use klik in ubuntu dapper?
<dedy> it ask for "ar"?
<timas> thats in the base-something package
<dedy> anyone have similar problem?
<timas> I saw this come by on the forums.. hold on!
<dedy> binutils?
<nico8481> hi
<dedy> timas: ok
<JakubS_> omg, this adept stuff is damn slow
<timas> dedy: try binutils yeah.. still looking but that seems to ring a bell
<JakubS_> select 20 packages, 'request removal', gui blocked for 20s
<dedy> timas: let me try
* mornfall shoots JakubS_ 
<mornfall> that's a secret feature
<mornfall> you are the first one to complain i can recall
<mornfall> that's why it never got optimized -- noone complains => noone cares
<dedy> timas: i am apt-getting. thanks
<mornfall> fact is 90% processing is done n times instead of once (where n is number of packages)
<timas> I haven't had that issue yet with adept.. its been amazingly quick for me
<timas> np dedy :)
<mornfall> JakubS_: see :)
<mornfall> everyone else apparently thinks it is fast ;-)
<mornfall> i don't believe them either
* JakubS_ can't say anything because he got shot by mornfall 
* mornfall unshoots JakubS_ so he can talk
<kokurya-kai> hallo, ich bin nicht kokurya-kai, der hat mir kubuntu nur auf den rechner getan ...    und ich kann noch nicht einmal eine avi datei unter linux ffnen
<arrinmurr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<kokurya-kai> oder meinen nickname im konversation ndern
<kokurya-kai> danke
<mornfall> kokurya-kai: /nick <nickname>
<mornfall> where you put what you want as nickname instead of <nickname>
<mornfall> :-)
<skaos> yipiiiiiiiiii
* mornfall hopes konvi can remember the nick
<skaos> thx
<nico8481> how can i check whether my usb ports support 2.0 or not ?
<jtshaw> konvi has indentification profiles
<jtshaw> if you change the default so it puts your desired name first.... you should be fine
<skaos> didn't know that this was an english channel
<skaos> sry
<arrinmurr> skaos: i've always wondered this so i have to ask: why did you think this would be german channel? ;)
<skaos> arrinmurr: yesterday a friend installed linux, and i can't even open avi, so i did the first thing, that appeared in my mind, go to the first linux channel you find and ask
<skaos> and a searched for it in german so i thought the link would be german
<Armagguedes> greetings
<arrinmurr> skaos: ok, i've just seen a lot of people trying to ask questions in german and i've always wondered what makes them think the language in main ubuntu channels is german. that goes for a lot of other channels too though ;)
<eugman> If my loadup screen before gdm changed to kubuntu is there any danger in removing kubuntu desktop?
<Armagguedes> will the final dapper feature kernel 2.6.16 (or .4. or wtv)
<Armagguedes> the very latest
<timas> Eugman, not as far as I know
<eugman> Any idea what will happen?
<JakubS_> nico8481: run hal-device-manager and look for 'USB2 EHCI Controller'
<timas> the kubuntu desktop package is just depandant on all the packets that get installed by default by Kubuntu
<morzel> hi
<jtshaw> Armagguedes: I'm not what I would call "in the know" but I've heard it won't be upgraded from 2.6.15
<morzel> is there any who used graphviz?
<JakubS_> it's good to keep it around for upgrades
<Armagguedes> hm ok
<timas> I think it just means your Kubuntu desktop is complete, nothing more or less..  mind you, I'm not 100% sure
<Armagguedes> prolly anything else would be too hardcore? =)
<Armagguedes> does .16 add anything worth mentioning?
<eugman> Hmm a better question: Are the packages is a *-Desktop at all linked to the loadup init thingy?
<timas> Armagguedes, on the forum they say DD is gonna stick with .15
<eugman> er in a desktop
<timas> Something to do with SUSE and another distro also sticking to the .15 for their enterprise releases and that the whole thing has been built on .15 so far..
<nico8481> JakubS_: there are no such entries :( only 2 USB 1.0 controllers
<jtshaw> You can read the changelog for 2.6.16 at www.kernel.org
<nico8481> JakubS_: but i see stuff about usb2.0 in dmesg however (?!)
<timas> I'm not sure what you're asking eugman.. you mean like, if I get the kubuntu-desktop, will it run KDE packages when I start KDE?
<jtshaw> http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.16
<JakubS_> try modprobe ehci_hcd
<eugman> Let me elaborate.
<mornfall> wtf is simplymepis
<eugman> I installed kubuntu desktop along side of my gnome to try it out recently
<NeverDream> hey, guys
<nico8481> JakubS_: worked
<NeverDream> quick question, is there a wrapper package for qt dev libs like build-essential?
<jehnx> NeverDream: I've been looking up your question now for 10 minutes, hehe.
<jehnx> I can't find anything myself.
<nico8481> JakubS_: i mean the module loaded without error
<eugman> At some point after gdm not working because of a new video card the brown icon that says ubuntu before gdm changed to kubuntu.
<JakubS_> nico8481: you have something like 'USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00...' in dmesg?
<eugman> If I remove the KDE stuff will this affect the loader that is right before gdm?
<timas> the boot splash?
<eugman> yeah
<timas> now there's a good question :P
<jehnx> Even after removing kubuntu-desktop, I think the boot splash stays.
<nico8481> JakubS_: nope
<JakubS_> nico8481: out of luck i guess
<NeverDream> thanks, jehnx :)
<nico8481> JakubS_: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
<eugman> I don't mind if it says kubuntu for ever I just want to make sure it'll still boot properly.
<JakubS_> nico8481: ah, it is only bus address, not anything about USB2
<nico8481> damn yes, dumb me :)
<nico8481> ok so i need a new comp :-)
<jehnx> eugman: Yeah, it should start up just fine.
<nico8481> any suggestion for a laptop that works well (as in "everything works") with (k)ubuntu ?
<jtshaw> I hear the HP NC6000 series works great.. a fwe of my co-workers have them and use Kubuntu
<robotgeek> !laptop
<ubotu> somebody said laptop was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam, or tuxmobil.org
<jehnx> I know this is a really n00b question, but any way I can remove packages but keep "kubuntu-desktop"?  I don't want some of the things that it came with, but removing them is going to force me to take off kubuntu-desktop as well.
<nico8481> thx
<nico8481> jehnx: kubuntu-desktop is  just a meta-package, everything it installed will not be removed with it
<jehnx> Ohh, nice.
<nico8481> (at least i think so :p)
<jehnx> So I can just tell Synaptic "ok" and it won't kill everything.
<nico8481> i'd say it's ok :)
<xrusto> Can anyone, how to resolve Adept? Doesnt start.
<dereks> resolve? eh?
<nico8481> robotgeek: did you notice that most of the laptops listed on linux-laptop are obsolete? :)
<jehnx> nico8481: It worked fine.  :)
<xrusto> dereks: I dont know why Adept will not start.
<nico8481> robotgeek: i wish i could grep these sites for "everything works" :-)
<xrusto> and have anyone Laptop Asus A6U?
<heinkel_111> hello :)
<heinkel_111> i have lost my "loadspeaker" icon voluime control button in the system tray
<heinkel_111> err. "loudspeaker"
<dereks> xrusto: try starting from the CLI
<heinkel_111> does anyone know how i can restart it?
<Marrs> I have a not-everything-works-but-I-don't-care laptop ;)
<xrusto> dereks: from CLI ?
<dereks> xrusto: command line
<jehnx> Anyone have any tips on how I can get my USB sound card to work?  No sound at all, and it's not seeing it in lsusb.
<timas> xrusto, did you perhaps just install dapper ?
<xrusto> dereks, timas: thank you. It works. :-)) I got now Dapper Kubuntu on Laptop Asus A6U.
<tibs01> anyone know how to get my webcam working
<tibs01> usb
<tibs01> logitech it keeps freezing ?
<tibs01> my messenger
<timas> tibs01, kopete being the messenger?
<slow-motion> re
<xrusto> timas: dapper is great distribution. On my Laptop work many thinks. Work not only My Digital Camera Kodak CX7330, MC Card reader and Wifi.
<timas> xrusto, dapper is indeed a great distro.. I'm using it too.. just Adept fails for me at first install.. at home, and today after installation at work too.. I have to update it from the online reposits
<lilminime> Hi, I have a problem connecting to a pc via ssh, I think its because the pc is through a router, but the port 22 is opened, anyone knows whats the command?
<osh_> Can anyone hear this realmedia file with kaffeine? My kaffeine just hangs.
<osh_> http://www.sr.se/P3/diverse/AppData/popnonstop/Sounds/popnonstop2C.ram
<xrusto> timas: from Idea from dereks I was started Adept from command Line and work.
<osh_> I do have the xine-version installed. perhaps it's a config option.
<xrusto> timas: now I can install WINE.
<yuriy> mine seems to play that file but no sound
<timas> xrusto sounds like a plan :)
<lubo> hello, linux experts, what application I can use to connect to unternet using dial-au modem? thanks
<lilminime> i know the command for connection using ssh to connect to a remote pc is: sudo ssh -l username <ipadress>. But i dont know the command for connecting to a pc through a router? Please help me, emergency
<osh_> gamemank: That answer was for me? It's supposed to be radio so if there isn't any sound it's kind of pointless. ;-)
<lubo> or better question what is the easiest way to do it?
<gamemank> well, it doesn't hang... but no sound.. yeah pointless
<xrusto> timas: thats right :-) Do you can anyone with Laptop Asus A6U ?
<gamemank> but hey i think its an improvement.. i was trying to see if kaffeine works yesterday because i dont use it, and it was just crashing trying to play ANYTHING
<lilminime> please anyone
<osh_> gamemank: It's progress I assume. A non-hanging version is better than a hanging one. =)
<osh_> lilminime: you don't need the ssh part and if it's a router it should just let you through. what's the real problem?
<osh_> lilminime: sorry, the SUDO part. the ssh is essential.
<lilminime> It cant connect, even tought the port is opened
<timas> xrusto, nope, no-one in my surroundings uses a laptop with Linux..
<osh_> lilminime: do a ssh -vv username@ipaddr and have a look at the output. That's debug mode. It might tell you something.
<timas> lilminime, you sure its open? try run--- right, like osh_ said.. else, try "telnet <theIP> 22" and see if it lets you in
<osh_> lilminime: that's two small v. not a w.
<jehnx> How can I bind an f-key (like f4) to open an application automatically?  I know when I've got konqueror open, I can do f4 to get konsole up, but otherwise I can't (of course).  Is there an easy way to do this?
<lilminime> osh_: That gave me this output: silje@ubuntu:~$ ssh -vv stian@84.202.98.216
<lilminime> OpenSSH_4.1p1 Debian-7ubuntu4.1, OpenSSL 0.9.7g 11 Apr 2005
<lilminime> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<lilminime> debug1: Applying options for *
<lilminime> debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
<lilminime> debug1: Connecting to 84.202.98.216 [84.202.98.216]  port 22.
<lilminime> debug1: connect to address 84.202.98.216 port 22: Connection refused
<lilminime> ssh: connect to host 84.202.98.216 port 22: Connection refused
<osh_> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org - Install webboard for easy pasting from the gnome taskbar ,
<timas> hhrm.. are you trying to connect with a root user perhaps?
<lilminime> yes, stian is the root user
<osh_> lilminime: that looks like ssh isn't running on the target machine to me.
<mornfall> it says connection refused
<lilminime> osh_: /etc/init.d/ssh start to start it?
<mornfall> that usually means that the other end is not listening on the specified port
<mornfall> sshd running?
<lilminime> how do he start it? /etc/init.d/ssh start?
<osh_> lilminime: probably, or sshd
<mornfall> -->
<mornfall> laters
<lilminime> ok, thx, ill trie that
<osh_> lilminime: do that. good luck.
<viktor> quit
<mts^> is there an issue with kubuntu dapper drake and the msttcorefonts?
<timas> are you experiencing an issue ?
<douglas__> I havn't tried them, what are you using them for?
<douglas__> Boobies
<timas> ..
<mts^> yes, I seem to have an issue
<douglas__> mts^: What are you using them for?
<WolfManz611> How do i get my drive icons up on the desktop?
<timas> mts^, elaborate, please
<timas> WolfManz, KDE or Gnome desktop?
<mts^> nah, it was just me behaving like an ass as usual :)
<WolfManz611> kde
<timas> right click the desktop, click behavior, click Device Icons
<timas> et voila, or at least, I think thats what aught to be it :)
<tibs01> yes timas
<tibs01> kopete being the messenger#
<timas> I reported a bug just an hour ago about Kopete crashing when I attempt to open the 'devices' item in the configure menu..
<WolfManz611> Timas ya i have everything there checked off and no drive icons
<timas> hm, not sure in that case Wolf, perhaps try out the ubuntuforums and see if anyone else has/had this issue? I seem to recall it coming past before..
<tibs01> timas
<tibs01> erm
<timas> yesm?
<tibs01> how do i get to device icons
<tibs01> in here so i can view my devices
<timas> You need an overview of your devices?
<tibs01> yer i want to have alook at my webcam
<tibs01> it keeps freezing when i load it
<timas> open a console, type lsusb
<osh_> I get this error with the avahi-daemon. I seem to remember a fix (installing a depending packag) but can't remember which. do you guys know?
<timas> osh_ I had an error with the avahi.. apt-get update && apt-get upgrade fixed that for me
<osh_> timas: unfortunatly it doesn't for me. :-/
<timas> hm, any way to view the depends of avahi-deamon for you?
<lilminime> hmm, why doesnt the "wall" command work in ssh running kubuntu?
<osh_> According to this bug in launchpad it's depending on libavahi-core3, but an apt-cache search only lists libavahi-core1 as downloadable for me. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/33199
<BlackHand> times: apt-cache rdepends package
<timas> on Dapper, I can get core4..
<osh_> I'm on breezy still. I'm waiting for the real release before upgrading.
<osh_> BlackHand: I'm not sure I understood that.
<timas> did you enable the backports repository?
<lilminime> how do i send messages through ssh?
<timas> I think he gave the command to view the dependancies for a packet :)
<osh_> I have.
<lilminime> isnt it "wall" message?
<timas> what kind of messages lilminime?
<osh_> Ahh, right. Thanks.
<lilminime> broadcast msgs?
<BlackHand> times: apt-cache depends package then ?
<Petecakes> I was trying to mount my Windows NTFS partition on boot, and I did sudo gedit /etc/fstab and Konsole returned a "gedit: command not found" error.
<timas> osh_ not sure.. only option I can imagine at the moment is to compile the ahavi by hand then..
<timas> Petecakes, are you using Gnome, or KDE perhaps?
<Petecakes> KDE.
<BlackHand> Petecakes: sudo kedit /etc/fstab ?
<osh_> it claims to be depending on libavahi-core1 and that's installed.
<Petecakes> I was following a guide I got linked to from here yesterday.
<HymnToLife> rather, kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab :)
<Petecakes> hmm, I'll go try those. Back in a sec.
<timas> yeah, like they say.. instead of using gedit (a Gnome editor) use kate (a KDE editor, and the default for Kubuntu)
<timas> er, but ya'll said something else as kate.. >_< I should read before I answer
<osh_> Why not teach "vi". It's time well spent if you're going to be working in unix. Always availible and much easier than "ed". =)
<lilminime> anyone?
<lilminime> the wall command while useing ssh wont work?
<canllaith> Why not let newbies use whatever they want? If you make people learn things like vi before they can do what it is they want to do they'll give up very quickly in frustration.
<BlackHand> emacs
<_zak> soo, what again is the command do install a .deb file?
<timas> ed stinks.. vi is a big learning curve, kate/kwrite/gedit are nice when they are already running a GDM anyhow..
<lilminime> dpkg -i _zac
<canllaith> dpkg -i
<_zak> kthx
<BlackHand> _zak> dpkg -i package
<canllaith> snap :)
<BlackHand> _zak: man dpkg
<lilminime> but anyone
<Petecakes> HymnToLife; kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab worked. Thanks. :)
<timas> osh_ you could try maybe re-installing/updating the whole thing that depends on the libahavi?
<lilminime> doesnt a single soule know how to send broadcast messages?
<timas> Sorry lilminime, I'm not -that- familair with ssh...
<osh_> timas: yeah, who the hell needs a avahi-daemon anyway? ;-)
<timas> thats the easy way out ;)
<lilminime> timas: Ive always used "wall" command, b ut now it gives me this output: wall: will not read lol - use stdin.
<dlt> hi, i have a question plz, when i boot kubuntu cd and choose install to harddrive i get "PCI: cannot allocate resource 7 and 8" and then "cannot find tty" how should i do?
<osh_> canllaith: I was just trying to be clever.
<osh_> timas: don't be mean to "ed". I learned OOP writing mud-code in "ed". Wasn't the simplest thing I've done. =)
<timas> I was a sucker for "Joe" untill I was 'forced' to learn vi(m)
<canllaith> I'd rather use emacs than anything else but I find pico/nano pretty friendly. Sadly sometimes on solaris vi is all you got though :(
<BlackHand> the first command that you must do after the install
<_zak> what is a .rpm?
<BlackHand> apt-get install emacs
<canllaith> redhat package manager file
<_zak> ooh, so no worky on ubuntu i take it
<osh_> canllaith: I use emacs more and more too but I find myself putting "i"s in front of a lot of words... But for quick config changes I go for vi every time.
<canllaith> I get too frustrated with modal editors
<canllaith> and the lack of elisp is frustrating
<osh_> _zak: are you willing to learn how to use "alien" you can use rpm's.
<_zak> well is there any other way to install ntfs partition reading on ubuntu than from www.linux-ntfs.org
<osh_> _zak: ther was an "if" missing in my last sentence.
<canllaith> *blink* it's not in the kernel ?
<timas> well guys and gals, time for bed
<osh_> _zak: and the first two words were swapped. but other than that the words I wrote makes perfect sense. To paraphrase Prof Farnsworth.
<timas> work and stuff :(  have a good one!
<dlt> can someone help me plz?
<_mindspin> !ask
<dlt> when i boot kubuntu cd and choose install to harddrive i get "PCI: cannot allocate resource 7 and 8" and then "cannot find tty" how should i do?
<dlt> is there any boot command for fixing this_
<_mindspin> what kinda keyboard do you have?
<_zak> how do you browse HDD?
<dlt> im on a laptop
<dlt> im on a live cd right now
<fit4lfe> hey is it possible to connect with vnc to krfb with out accepting the connection ?
<_zak> like, other drives or partitions not in the / directory
<dlt> so should i be able to install if i remake partitions?
<dlt> ok thnx
<_mindspin> do you have space left onyour HD _zak?
<fit4lfe> trying to conect to my linnux box and I have a invitation for krfb but everytime I try to conncet remotly I have to accept the connection on the linux box
<_mindspin> what is krfb?
<_zak> I have a partition of windows, and a partition of linux, how do I browse to see the main directory that just shows the drives?
<RS6> Hallo alle
<_mindspin> _zak you mean the windows drive?
<RS6> wird hier auch deutsch gesprochen ?
<_zak> yes
<_mindspin> !d
<ubotu> _mindspin: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mindspin> !ger
<ubotu> _mindspin: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_mindspin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<_mindspin> ubotu tell _zak about ntfs
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> someone can tell me why
<Tallia1Kubuntu> after i installed the ati propertary drivers for my ATI Radeon M9000
<_zak> says I don't have enough permissions to access my ntfs partition
<Tallia1Kubuntu> the xv suport is not offered ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> it worked perfectly before!!
<fit4lfe> does any one use krb
<fit4lfe> need some help
<Blissex> _zak: you need to mount the NTFS partition with either wide permissions or with your own UID/GID
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<Blissex> _zak: look at the 'uid=', 'gid=' and 'umask=' options in the 'man 8 mount' page for NTFS, or do a Google search with those keywords for a tutorial
<Tallia1Kubuntu> does anybody have a clue?
<Blissex> Tallia1Kubuntu: try #ATI
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ok .
<_mindspin> _zak did you read the link ubotu gave you?
<_zak> yes
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xv
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Tallia1Kubuntu
<_mindspin> you are quick reader
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !xvinfo
<ubotu> Tallia1Kubuntu: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ccc_> Tallia1Kubuntu: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68491
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<slow-motion> n8
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ccc_: tnx i solved my problem
<ccc_> np
<Tallia1Kubuntu> -vo xvidx works
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i'd like to know what's that xvidx
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and what changes between xvidix only or vo=xvidix:radeon_vid.s
* kokurya-kai is away: Away at the moment
<ccc_> Tallia1Kubuntu: check the link in post #3 in the forum thread i linked to above. that explains it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am reading now
<signalvsnoise> if you compile your own kernel and select the subtype of your processor as K8, does that make your kernel a 64 bit kernel?
<signalvsnoise> and will that then interfere with non 64bit drivers?
#kubuntu 2007-03-19
<stdin> most_known53: have you burnt it?
<deiwales> it's a menu that slides across when u want to go in deeper?
<most_known53> yes
<most_known53> i burned the image
<Alonea> anyone know where I can get the gpm driver so my wacom tablet will work correctly? the links on http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Wacom-Tablet-HOWTO.html#ss3.1   don't work.
<stdin> most_known53: out the DVD in, then open konsole and type "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<most_known53> what will that do
<stdin> deiwales: probably not, it doesn't have it now, and the features are frozen
<stdin> most_known53: add the DVD as a repository
<deiwales> ohhh
<deiwales> thanks
<deiwales> i'm sure many will try to add it in the final release
<deiwales> i like opensuse
<most_known53> so that will et me install the software
<deiwales> but kubuntu was the dogs bits for me
<stdin> deiwales: you can ask the guys in #kubuntu-devel if it will be available as an extra package tho
<neo_> Duhhhh OK how do I open the KControl
<stdin> most_known53: yeah
<stdin> neo_: use system settings, it's the kubuntu version
<deiwales> stdin: thanks
<stdin> neo_: if you really need kcontrol, type "Alt-F2" then type in kcontrol
<neo_> ook duh thanks being a newbie with  linux makes mme look stupiid
<stdin> neo_: nah, I'm here to answer questions. and the only stupid question is one not asked
<stdin> :)
<mrbrdo> hello
<niles> ummm yea, my sound card is not being recognized.
<niles> http://rafb.net/p/UaF5KO61.html   its a sound blaster
<mrbrdo> my 32bit chroot uname reports to be x86_64, even though it's not, and now i cannot install nvidia binary drivers
<stdin> !soundblaster | niles
<ubotu> niles: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<mrbrdo> how can i change it
<niles> my soundblaster was working.  then i rebooted. then NOT WORKING
<niles> http://rafb.net/p/UaF5KO61.html
<stdin> mrbrdo: you can't the kernel is the same for the real system and the chroot, you can't load 2 kernels. there is a 64bit nvidia driver tho
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mrbrdo> stdin: yes but i can't install that in the chroot either
<mrbrdo> because all the libs etc are 32bit
<stdin> why do you need to load the driver in a chroot?
<khaije1> i can't wait to replace xubuntu6.10 with kubuntu7.04 on my laptop
<neo_> just a suggestion to your video problem but you might try editing xorg.conf
<mhall53> ok i did the sudo apt-cd rom command now what do i do
<neo_> or maybe not im a newbie
<khaije1> i bet it'll run faster too, i just don't know about these odd assumptions that gtk is faster than QT, i've never seen proof of that anywhere
<mrbrdo> stdin: some opengl apps don't work if i don't install the driver in the chroot
<mrbrdo> stdin: as weird as it sounds i'm quite sure
<stdin> mhall53: you'll need to run "sudo apt-get update" to update the package list, then when you try to install software, it will grab it from the DVD (if the DVD has the latest version)
<wsjunior> how to get rid of the beagle gtk gui and prevent it of loading at system startup? i would like to have beagle here but i really hate this gtk gui that is loaded everytime i log into kde..
<mhall53> after i do that how do i install the programs
<stdin> mrbrdo: don't see why, you could try binding /lib/modules to the chroot /lib/modules
<stdin> mhall53: with adept
<mrbrdo> let me try that
<stdin> mhall53: Kmenu -> system -> Adept Manager
<mhall53> ok is that the gui program everyone told me to install programs with
<skogen> is there any way to go from kubuntu to ubuntu?(I would use gnome instead)
<stdin> mhall53: yeah
<mhall53> because i tought it started with an S
<blue_> apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<skogen> thanks
<mhall53> thx
<mrbrdo> seems like it works stdin
<mhall53> whats a good firewall
<stdin> mhall53: the Ubuntu version does (synaptic), but nit the kubuntu one
<blue_> then at your logon screen choose GNOME instead of KDE
<mhall53> i dont kno if i have one installed
<stdin> mrbrdo: cool, it was just a guess :P
<crackhead_25> what's the typical keystroke to restart the xserver?
<stdin> !firewall | mhall53
<ubotu> mhall53: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<stdin> crackhead_25: you can do it from the login screen
<blue_> ctrl alt backspace restart x server
<stdin> crackhead_25: or you can press "Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace
<stdin> mhall53: and, before you ask :P, you don't need an anti-virus
<mhall53> lol ok
<mrbrdo> stdin: i do have one more problem though, and no one can figure it out.. i'm trying to run World of warcraft trough wine, and it runs fine (but slow) with Direct3d, but with opengl it crashes with: X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error). Any idea what it could be? tried everything
<mrbrdo> i tried the ia32-libs+wine and chroot32+wine and same thing for both
<liam> does anyone here use a wireless card with a RT61 chipset? i have just managed to install all the drivers and get everything working BUT the internet is going extremley slowly. Anyone have any ideas?
<mrbrdo> i have direct rendering and glxgears and other ogl apps seem to run fine
<mhall53> damn its not installing stuff off dvd its downloading it
<stdin> mrbrdo: that sounds like a Xorg error, and i'm no Xorg expert, but you can try asking in #xorg
<blue_> just out of intereast how does wine manage to run directX games?
<niles> why do i have to remove my sound card, boot, shutdown, insert sound card, reboot  just to have my sound card recognized
<mrbrdo> stdin: okay sure will
<londondave> hi all: k3b problem- if i burn mp3s as a data disc making sure the disc is finalized, it won't play in my cd player. Burn the same mp3s using the same make of disc with nero on XP and it works-any ideas?
<sidnelson> how i play .ram files ? what program i need
<stdin> sidnelson: ram = real media
<mhall53> if i need to install something i download if it gives me the option to select os do i choose ubuntu if it dosent have kubuntu
<stdin> sidnelson: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<blue_> yeah mhall
<sidnelson> ok thanks
<blue_> worth a try anyway :P
<stdin> ubuntu is kubuntu, just without gnome and with KDE, they use the same packages
<miki_> bueh, hi i have problem coz i want to install kubuntu, i haven't got CD and here is 00:30 :P i want to install kubuntu now, Someone know how? i think about vmware but how?
<skogen> is there any guide for how to use apache?
<stdin> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<mhall53> lol i have no idea what im doing im new from windows
<blue_> how are you goin to install linux without a CD?
<blue_> or are you going to run it in a virtual machine?
<stdin> miki_: download the cd image and use that in vmware, or there is a pre installed vmware image you can get
<miki_> stdin ok i try
<londondave> is there a known problem with cdrtools for kubuntu, the developer says to stay clear of deb based packages?
<sstchur> Are there any good apps for KDE (or linux in general) that do publishing?  (a la Microsoft Publisher) ?
<stdin> sstchur: open office doesn't do it for you?
<bipolar> sstchur: ms publisher isn't so much for 'publishing'
<niles> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<niles> apt-get update gives me that crap
<bipolar> sstchur: you mean you're looking for something to do layouts and such?
<apol_away> niles: run that command they tell you to solve it
<apol_away> use sudo to gain privileges
<vxp> Hello
<blue_> www.kde-apps.org
<niles> oh i have double repos
<K`zan> Anyone know if there is a way to route a specific mixer channel to USB headphones?
<sstchur> bipolar: Maybe publishing wasn't the right word, but yeah, I need something that does more or less what Publisher does
<blue_> nothing in open office work for ya?
<bipolar> sstchur: openoffice can do a lot of it. there's also koffice's programs.
<sstchur> stdin: Open Office actually might.  I made the assumption (perhaps a bad assumption) that OO does more or less what MS Office does, which won't do what I need
<blue_> K'zan, sorry mate i know nothing about linux and sound
<bipolar> sstchur: openoffice probbly can do what you need.
<khaije1> !htsearch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about htsearch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sstchur> bipolar: I'll give it a try
<skogen> ! beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<khaije1> how can i get htsearch on ubuntu?
<blue_> sstchur : look on that website kde-apps.org for KDE apps.....
<bipolar> sstchur: for more real publishing needs, tex seems to be the way to go.
<khaije1> i can't seem to find it and kdevelop asks for it
<mhall53> after download the .deb files how do i install them
<stdin> !deb | mhall53
<ubotu> mhall53: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<blue_> mhall, check the unofficial ubuntu starter guide for how to
<blue_> or that :P
<sstchur> bipolar: Oh ok... I'll look into that, thanks
<blue_> my mate has a problem with his wireless card, a RT61, i finally managed to get it to "work" but its so slow its painful
<tuxligo> los que hablan espaol vallan a #kubuntu-es
<stdin> tel him to look at the wireless docs
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mhall53> i dont kno whatim doing lol
<blue_> thankyou hes readin them now lol feel kinda sorry for him cuz i have a RT2500 and works fine :D
<tjl30> Ingredients
<tjl30> Serving: Serves 4 to 6
<tjl30>     * 4 large Idaho potatoes, peeled
<tjl30>     * 2 Cups panko (coarse Japanese breadcrumbs)
<tjl30>     * 1 Cup cornflakes, crushed
<tjl30>     * Canola oil, for frying
<blue_> any way to change the default web browser, like from kopete?
<tjl30>     * 2 large eggs, well beaten
<tjl30>     * Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper
<tjl30> Directions
<tjl30>    1. Using a vegetable peeler, peel and cut potatoes into 3 1/2-by-1/2-inch pieces. Transfer pieces to a large bowl. Run potatoes under cold water until the water runs clear, about 10 minutes. In a small bowl, combine panko and cornflakes; set aside.
<tjl30>    2. In a deep pot, heat 3 inches oil over medium-high heat until it reaches between 280 degrees; and 300 degrees; on a deep-frying thermometer. Drain potatoes in a colander. Pat dry with a kitchen towel. Add potatoes to hot oil in batches and fry for 2 minutes. Drain on a paper towel-lined baking sheet. Transfer to a freezer until well chilled. Remove chilled potatoes from freezer and coat with beaten eggs and then panko mixture.
<tjl30>    3. Reheat the oil over medium-high heat until it reaches 360 degrees;. Add potatoes in batches and fry until golden brown, 3 to 4 minutes. Drain on a clean paper towel-lined baking sheet. Season with salt and pepper. Serve immediately.
<tjl30> o shoot
<tjl30> sry for that
<tjl30> is there a way to get back what I emptied from the trash bin?
<stdin> no
<blue_> not spamming would be a good start
<sstchur> bipolar: I'm not seeing Tex... what's it listed under?
<tuxligo> hi!
<blue_> but no there isnt, well not easily, unless your a digital forensic guy :P
<tuxligo> :p
<mhall53> ok one last question
<blue_> shoot!
<tuxligo> XD
<bipolar> sstchur: well, tex is a generic term. search for latex
<mhall53> how do i install everything in the adept manager program
<blue_> uh.... y?
<tuxligo> good bye ubunters, and kubunters, etc
<blue_> nite man
<stdin> mhall53: why, in the name of all that is holy, would you want to?
<blue_> ditto ^^
<skog_> ! beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mhall53> becuse i dont kno what to install
<blue_> lol, just install what you want when you want
<bipolar> mhall53: hahaha
<bipolar> mhall53: what do you want?
<stdin> mhall53: I doubt you have enough disk space to install it all,
<mhall53> i have 2 300  gig hds
<stdin> mhall53: unless you have a few TB spare
<mhall53> damn
<mhall53> :(
<blue_> what sorta thing are you after?
<bipolar> jeez... wtf was up with him?
<blue_> lol that was funny
<blue_> berly > vista :D
<stdin> pile of c**p > vista
<stagedd> I don't like beryl tbh :| then again I don't like vista :|
<bipolar> beryl.... beryl kicks ass on anything vista has
<Hasrat_USA> what is the difference between free and open-source software? can i find it in google?
<bipolar> Hasrat_USA: hahah
<blue_> opensource you can change, free you can use
<bipolar> Hasrat_USA: google "ultimate flamewar" :D
<stagedd> open source, simply put you can read the code yourself :P free... is just free :P
<stdin> Hasrat_USA: free means no cost, open source means toy can get the source code, modify it or whatever you want
<bipolar> free as in speech
<stagedd> I prefer beer in this case ;)
<Hasrat_USA> but you would have to pay for an open-source software?
<blue_> look it up on wikipedia for a better explaination mate
<stagedd> some cases yes
<stdin> Hasrat_USA: no
<stagedd> most cases no
<stagedd> =)
<stdin> Hasrat_USA: only for support
<StagedD> In case of ubuntu and related projects that is true
<Hasrat_USA> then how is a free software different from open source one?
<stdin> you can't "sell" open source softare
<StagedD> let me set an example
<Hasrat_USA> i can't sell free software either
<bipolar> Hasrat_USA: philosophy
<StagedD> http://www.foobar2000.org/ <- is a music player
<Hasrat_USA> ok let me visit tha
<StagedD> it's free, but you can't read how it's been put together
<Hasrat_USA> t
<bipolar> Hasrat_USA: of course you can sell free software. you just have to give you're code along with it.
<StagedD> you can't access the "code"
<stdin> Hasrat_USA: look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_software
<StagedD> yep
<utnubuk> is beryl very resource-intensive??
<blue_> not too bad
<bipolar> Hasrat_USA: read this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_source_software#Open_source_software_versus_free_software
<stdin> utnubuk: depends on your hardwarw
<stdin> *hardware
<StagedD> cheers bipolar :)
<Hasrat_USA> ok foobar is a free software. i cant access its source code
<utnubuk> stdin: yeah... trying to find min sys reqs
<StagedD> yep :D
<blue_> beryl runs fine on my 2.2AMD with 7900GS
<Hasrat_USA> do i have to pay for foobar to use it?
<StagedD> no :)
<bipolar> Hasrat_USA: your confusing gratis with libre
<Hasrat_USA> then is it free or open-source? just tell me
<bipolar> Hasrat_USA: unfortunetly, the english translation for both words is 'free'
<stdin> Hasrat_USA: Free isn't the same as open
<stdin> free as in liberty
<Hasrat_USA> crap lol i don't understand squat sorry to bother you guys brb
<bipolar> Hasrat_USA: think, free beer vs. Free Speech
* StagedD sniffs stdin
<Hasrat_USA> utnubuk: naw
<utnubuk> naw?
<blue_> how do i talk to a specific person in here like you guys are doin? im usin Konversation
<Hasrat_USA> no it's not a resource hogger
<aseigo> blue_: you mean like this?
<blue_> yes!
<utnubuk> cool ty
<aseigo> blue_: just start typing the first letter or three of the name and hit the tab key
<aseigo> blue_: tab completion is divine.
<blue_> aseigo: thankyou man!
<aseigo> np
<StagedD> hehe definitely
<blue_> aseigo: tis awsome
<blue_> utnubuk: just try berly and see, though i think you have to have the right drivers installed for your GFX card
<mateus> Is possibile remove Switch user from Kicker?
<StagedD> switched to kde today, I have to admit it's vastly more mature  imo then Gnome...
<utnubuk> blue_: ty man im gonna give it a shot, even tho my laptop only has 512 ram and no vc heh
<StagedD> onboard? :) hehe i'll cross my fingers.
<blue_> utnubuk: i tried it on my lappy, onboard GFX, didnt work
<blue_> had to use tty1 to restore my xorg.conf from backup :P
<StagedD> blue_: ?
<StagedD> whoops nvm :)
<luapv> blue_: ctrl+alt+f1
<blue_> lol, how do you change the colour of text? im sorry im new to irc
<blue_> luapv: yeah i already did it earlier
<soulrider> blue_: go to your options, youre gonna be able to do it there
<soulrider> blue_: youre using konversation right ?
<blue_> yeah
<luapv> blue_: i'm on kopete
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> no idea then
<blue_> ah kopete has irc too? im usin it for msn an yahoo at the minute
<mateus> someone using herd 5?
<StagedD> mateus: o/
<blue_> i was, earlier, back to edgy now
<soulrider> not me mateus
<mateus> how stable is
<soulrider> if you have questions about feisty maube #ubuntu+1 is a better place to ask
<blue_> seemed ok, couldnt get wireless to work thats y i switched back
<soulrider> since they are all using it :P
<mateus> tks
<stdin> quite stable, but no guarantee that it will stay that way
<StagedD> well for me it's darn stable, but I can imagine for some hardware support it can cause problems. :)
<luapv> blue_: go to settings -> configure ->accounts
<firecrotch> mateus: I'm not having any problems :)
<StagedD> and yes packages change constantly :P
<mateus>  /reboot
<StagedD> lol
<skogen> where do i find cool themes and stuff for ubbuntu?
<stdin> !theme
<StagedD> you in kubuntu or ubuntu? :)
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<skogen> booth
<StagedD> well... u.bot.u sums it up ^^
<skogen> ! perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<StagedD> !kinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kinit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue_> my mates volume controls on the keyboard control the mixer, btu not the volume that is output to the speakers, any ways to fix this?
<StagedD> blue_: Got the correct master channel?
<blue_> no, i think that may be the problem
<muchos> hello;
<blue_> hi
<StagedD> muchos: heya
<muchos> can anyone help me diagnose an xorg/i810 problem with Edgy?
<blue_> you might as well ask :P
<muchos> I've got a 1280x1024 LCD that I can't get to display better than 640x480
<muchos> (which is incredibly annoying)
<blue_> have you edited your xorg.conf file?
<muchos> yeah; I put in modelines,
<blue_> and no good?
<muchos> specified resolutions, etc
<muchos> all no good.
<StagedD> muchos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ :) i'll check.  I can't make any promises though
<blue_> muchos: what gfx card do you have?
<muchos> its an Intel one,... 845G
<Tonren> Even after I deselect "show device icons" in kcontrol, the icons for two USB partitions i've mounted still show up on my desktop.
<crackhead_25> what is the best audio output to use with mplayer?
<blue_> muchos:  ah, do you knoe what driver you have installed?
<muchos> yeah, it's i810
<muchos> but it might not be the most recent
<blue_> so gfx card seems to be workin fine, just resolutions not right?
<crackhead_25> what is the best audio output/driver to use for playing back a movie: alsa, oss, arts, esd, nas, sdl, pcm?
<muchos> yeah, I can get X to display in 640x480, but that's it
<blue_> can we see your xorg.conf?
<muchos> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10965/
<blue_> ty
<blue_> tell ya what muchos il paste mine up there an you can copy bits of it
<muchos> I noticed in the log these couple lines: (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)
<muchos> and so on for all the modes specified
<muchos> thanks blue_ what's your setup?
<blue_> muchos:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10966/
<blue_> muchos: mines a 1024 x 786
<muchos> I think the problem lies in the gfx card & driver, not xorg.conf, unfortunately
<kristjan__> where can i find support for krita?
<StagedD> muchos: Yeah I agree but.. lets try this
<StagedD> sec pasting
<StagedD> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10968/
<StagedD> maby :)
<blue_> have you tried, system settings -> monitor & display -> hardware -> admin mode -> configure monitor?
<muchos> blue_: yes, it doesn't have any options
<StagedD> muchos: Tell me the result, i'm curious myself  :P
<blue_> yeah normally a bit of hard core xorg editin does the trick :P
<StagedD> blue_: I always take the clothes (strip) off my xorg :P
<blue_> lol
<blue_> i didnt even hav to edit this one (lappy) and got away really handy on my desktop (1440x900) just added it in :P
<blue_> i musta installed kubuntu about 10 times in the last 3 days
<StagedD> I ran gentoo, I know how to hit things until they work :P
<StagedD> lol
<blue_> lo
<chijin> ls
<chijin> oops
<chijin> wrong window :-)
<StagedD> lol
<blue_> :P
<StagedD> muchos: Ready?
<muchos> still workin.
<muchos> alright gonna try this back soon.
<muchos> quit
<muchos> damn
<muchos> (new to irc)
<blue_> good luck
<N6REJ> anyone know how to change the machine name AFTER you've already installed the distro without confusing everything?
<nosrednaekim> N6REJ: yes...
<N6REJ> nosrednaekim: cool, now just don't say "reinstall" LOL
<nosrednaekim> control center -> network settings -> domain name system  and modify the hostname
<nosrednaekim> oh...you could also reinstall...
<nosrednaekim> :-D
<K`zan> N6REJ: But that is how I was trained by m$, any problem - reinstall ;-) hihi es 73.
<N6REJ> :P
<N6REJ> 73's K`zan
<N6REJ> ok, cool... let me do that real quick
<K`zan> N6REJ: de wv9k :-)
<N6REJ> nice to meet you
* N6REJ *sigh* waits for x to start
<dsmith> N4SNL
<dsmith> :P
<muchos> blue_ & StagedD: no luck
<blue_> :(
<StagedD> :|
<K`zan> U2, putzing with a cw decoder on an old laptop, really makes it grunt, but works well :).  Seattle is an RF hole which is a problem though.
<muchos> there's some odd stuff in the log:
<N6REJ> hmmm must be missing something, no control center
<K`zan> 73 N4SNL too
<skogen> ! desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<dsmith> 73's
<nosrednaekim> N6REJ: are you in kubuntu? its on the main menu
<skogen> ! Gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<N6REJ> nosrednaekim: yeah, but its server distro might not have installed that part
<nosrednaekim> N6REJ: ahh...I...c..
<StagedD> i've been looking up what it possibly could be muchos. give me a moment :P
<nosrednaekim> lemme think...where that might be..
<N6REJ> found it, named different.
<luapv> N6REJ: control centre might be called System Settings
<N6REJ> KDE INFO CENTER
<nosrednaekim> indeed it is..my bad...
<K`zan> I think the ubuntu web site has problems, go for the server version, it takes you to desktop :-(.
<N6REJ> hmmm this don't look quite right either *sigh*
<nosrednaekim> not sure where the config file for that is...
<StagedD> muchos: Ok.. this is pretty funky,  http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/
<muchos> I put it up at http://rafb.net/p/BspHFi55.html
<StagedD> from what I understand the i810 driver only accepts modes in the bios.
<StagedD> what was the chipset again?
<N6REJ> I'll try to find the right mod
<nosrednaekim> mod?
<N6REJ> widget?
<muchos> it's 845G
<muchos> StagedD: I tried the 915resolution thing but got no good results yet
<muchos> (still, it's probably the right way to go)
<StagedD> ok then please check http://www.geocities.com/stomljen/ out for further reading
<StagedD> ok
<muchos> thanks
<StagedD> your welcome
<luapv> muchos: from browsing your xorg.conf, the only difference i can see is the Virtual Mode under modes when i compared them with the others
<luapv> muchos: don't know if it makes any differece
* N6REJ grrrrrrrr I don't want the whole dang gui just the admin stuff
<luapv> muchos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10969/
<muchos> luapv: doesn't seem to
<nosrednaekim> N6REJ: are you running the kubuntu desktop?
<nosrednaekim> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<N6REJ> nosrednaekim: no, just the core, base, network, etc.
<intelikey> N6REJ which admin stuff ?
<nosrednaekim> ahhh ta dah...^^^ read above
<N6REJ> intelikey: kdeadmin
<N6REJ> kde
<N6REJ> oops wrong kb
<intelikey> kcontrol ?
<N6REJ> intelikey: looking now.
<nosrednaekim> !hostename | N6REJ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hostename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !hostname | N6REJ
<ubotu> N6REJ: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<N6REJ> cool
<N6REJ> still gonna try to find the missing gui
<nosrednaekim> system settings?
<N6REJ> yes
<intelikey> !info kdeadmin
<ubotu> kdeadmin: system administration tools from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 56 kB
<intelikey> ah a universe deb
<nosrednaekim> !kde-systemsettings | N6REJ
<ubotu> n6rej: kde-systemsettings: easy to use control centre for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0svn20060929-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 760 kB
<N6REJ> cool
<StagedD> good night eveyone
<N6REJ> yep, found it, systemsettings wasn't installed
<K`zan> I installed something using: "dpkg -i roadnav_0.17-1_i386.deb", what do I do to uninstall it?
<intelikey> wasn't here either...  never has been...
<N6REJ> k` change the -i to an -r
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove roadnav
<K`zan> N6REJ: Should I use -P rather than -r ?
<N6REJ> K`zan: I think purge just removes the installer not the app
<K`zan> AH, ok thanks, Iwanted to remove that and install an update :).
* N6REJ or is it the config files?
<intelikey> no purge removes the config files as well as the app.
<N6REJ> intelikey: thanks I was thinking that wasn't right
<intelikey> remove only removes the app not the configs
<N6REJ> you probably could just -u couldn't you?
<intelikey> i cut my teeth on mandrake so i still use urpmi/urpme   even thought they are only scripts i wrote that call apt...
<intelikey> anyway.  urpme defaults to purge
<N6REJ> intelikey: if you look at alot of the commands in detail you'll find they are like that, like dir for example.
<intelikey> dir is a bash builtin
<intelikey> so is echo
<N6REJ> my point exactly.
<intelikey> printf
<N6REJ> I forgot about printf
<intelikey> i made a list of bash builtins that there are also installed binaries of the same name ....  it's about 13/14 apps.
* N6REJ trys to remember now what he was doing in the first place
<intelikey> posted it in here yesterday.
<intelikey> bash bloat: /bin/dir /bin/echo /bin/false /bin/kill /bin/more /bin/pwd /bin/true /usr/bin/ar /usr/bin/expr /usr/bin/last /usr/bin/pr /usr/bin/printf /usr/bin/see /usr/bin/test /usr/bin/time
<N6REJ> ok, group conference... if I'm going to have the server be an INTRANET server ONLY and its behind a router AND is dhcp'd to the router, should it have a domain name or just a host name.
<N6REJ> only talking about 4-8 machines it has to know about.
<mikefoo> anyone know of command line dvd ripping tool? looking to backup my dvds as avi/divx/whatever...
<fignew> dvd ripping or dvd encoding?
<fignew> for encoding you can use mencoder
<fignew> and for ripping you can use k9copy (GUI though)
<mikefoo> well.. ripping it would be first
<mikefoo> or I could encode right of dvd, right?
<mikefoo> I am basically looking to just put a dvd in, and have a cron run every hour to rip anything in the drive..
<fignew> mencoder can do dvd -> avi
<fignew> direct
<fignew> k9copy makes .iso
<mikefoo> ahh ok..
<epimeth> ahoy folks!
<mikefoo> avi would be sweet, so I can jst stream from remote machines off fileserver.
<mikefoo> k9copy is a frontend to mencoder, no?
<mikefoo> and so is dvd::rip as I am reading..
<mikefoo> but they both are GUI, I have no X on linux machine.
<epimeth> why is it that even when I comment out "quiet" from menu.lst my splashscreen still doesn't show an module/services info?
<fignew> gentoo has a good guide on mencoder
<fignew> just use that directly
<mikefoo> yeah?
<mikefoo> ok
<mikefoo> got a link?
<FragUPlenty> dude I love my Kubuntu
<fignew> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide
<FragUPlenty> for anyone doing webdevelopment
<FragUPlenty> this is a dream come true
<FragUPlenty> every peice of software on my system is free open source and I can do all my work almost better then I could before
<FragUPlenty> all hail Ubuntu
<fignew> :P
<FragUPlenty> sorry
<FragUPlenty> lol
<Iwonder> any kvirc users successfully installed 3.2.6?
<cpk1> epimeth: I dont think you comment it out, also you might want to use the automagic part of menu.lst
<executer_> hi all :)
<FragUPlenty> wassup
<amaan> hey im having issues editing my xorg.conf file in kubuntu...?
<amaan> this is what i get:
<amaan> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amaan> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<amaan>   Major opcode:  147
<amaan>   Minor opcode:  3
<epimeth> cpk1: whats the automagic part?
<amaan>   Resource id:  0x0
<epimeth> what do I need to do?
<Jucato> !pastebin | amaan
<ubotu> amaan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<amaan> Failed to open device
<amaan> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<amaan>   Major opcode:  147
<amaan>   Minor opcode:  3
<amaan>   Resource id:  0x0
<amaan> Failed to open device
<Jucato> amaan: ignore those errors. kate should launch normally
<amaan> jucato it didnt :(
<amaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10978/
<Jucato> amaan: it doesn't run kate?
<Ick> sound no longer works, but artsd is still running
<amaan> Jucato, no nothing runs
<Jucato> it should first popup a dialog box asking for your password
<Jucato> check if the dialog box is running behind some window
<amaan> theres nothing else :S i only see four irc, terminal, and two web sites
<Jucato> amaan: ok, how about running a plain "kdesu kate"?
<executer_> hey :)
<executer_> cn someone tell me good ICQ clien ;D
<amaan> Jucato, same thing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/10979/
<dasickis> hey can someone help me with my knetworkmanager
<dasickis> it has stopped trying to find wireless networks
<dasickis> and instead shows me static network
<dasickis> static connection*
<Jucato> amaan: those errors have nothing to do w/ kate not running though... are you typing it in a root prompt (the prompt ends in #) or a plain user prompt?
<amaan> its not a root
<Jucato> hm....
<epimeth> has anybody got the legacy drivers for nvidia working?
<dasickis> executer_: gaim?
<dasickis> executer_: or kopete?
<Jucato> amaan: last try, in Konqueror, go to the /etc/X11 directory, right-click on the xorg.conf file and select Actions -> Edit as Root
<dasickis> epimeth: on feisty they used to work for me
<epimeth> dasickis: how??? and what happened since then?
<amaan> Jucato, ok
<dasickis> i have to try again with my new kernel 2.6.20-12
<dasickis> epimeth: umm i was editing the resolv.conf file which it said not to
<dasickis> epimeth: but i was too naiive
<executer_> kopete
<dasickis> epimeth: i tried changing it back to the original nothing has worked
<executer_> cnt recive my
<executer_> old contacts
<executer_> when i was using ICQ :) in windows
<executer_> :)
<dasickis> executer_: what client were u using/
<epimeth> you have 12?  I only have 11
<executer_> ICQ 5.1 :D ?
<amaan> Jucato, it started loading with the icon beside my curser for a little while and then it went away (nothing opened)
<dasickis> epimeth: ur on edgy or feisty?
<epimeth> dasickis: can you tell me how you had it working, tho?
<executer_> what is gaim
<executer_> :P
<epimeth> feisty
<Jucato> amaan: hm... ok try this.. in konsole, "killall kdesu" then try the first kdesu kate command again
<dasickis> epimeth: oo damn resolv.conf has nothing to do with anything sorry i thought u were referring to my questoin
<executer_> multiple connection client ?
<dasickis> epimeth: umm it just worked like i was installing beryl
<dasickis> epimeth: using their instruction
<dasickis> epimeth: then it just broke
<dasickis> epimeth: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<N6REJ> ok folks, give me a little guidance here, I want to create a system whereby I can a) when I choose and/or b) monthly back up the entire server to a DVD drive on my winbox
<amaan> Jucato, tried that same problem with errors and nothing opening :(
<dasickis> epimeth: brb i have to restart real quick
<Jucato> amaan: ok... I'm a bit clueless why it's not working... :(
<amaan> Jucato, this is very odd - it's a completely new install of kubuntu too :(
<amaan> Jucato, i shall try a reboot
<bb>  )
<N6REJ> !taper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about taper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> !amanda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amanda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<dasickis> back
<dasickis> epimeth: did you upgrade??
<epimeth> wb
<epimeth> :-)
<N6REJ> anyone ever use amanda?
<tehArtist> what is the syntax to unlock the databses for apt
<N6REJ> tehArtist: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Iwonder> dpkg --configure -a ?
<tehArtist> when I go to add/remove programs it says Adept is busy
<epimeth> dasickis: fully upgraded, no 12... just 11
<Iwonder> ps aux |grep dpkg
<tehArtist> earlier i was attempting to install vmware via add/remove programs and it locked up, so I closed the add remove programs window..
<N6REJ> yep, and the kill it or remove the pid
<tehArtist> and it's been 1 error after another
<tehArtist> now it's telling me that the database is locked
<dasickis> epimeth: reall?
<Iwonder> tehArtist: try apt-get upgrade
<dasickis> epimeth: i went from 10 to 12
<tehArtist> it spits out an error when I try that
<N6REJ> tehArtist: use the ps aux and start killing process's
<Iwonder> it should give you a command to fix it
<Jucato> !adeptfix | tehArtist
<ubotu> tehArtist: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<dasickis> epimeth: uname -r yields 2.6.20-12-generic
<epimeth> yup... at least that is the most recent one in my grub list
<N6REJ> cool
<epimeth> I'm 11 generic...
<epimeth> what are your sources?
<tehArtist> it says could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temporairly unavailable)
<dasickis> epimeth: try update-manager -c -d
<Jucato> dasickis: update-manager isn't installed on Kubuntu, unless he has Ubuntu installed too
<Jucato> epimeth: dasickis is on Feisty. are you on feisty too?
<epimeth> Jucato: yup
<gnomefreak> ther eis a kubuntu update-manager type app now
<N6REJ> Jucato: do you know if there is something like amanda but is a gui?
<epimeth> dasickis: what's update-manager?
<tehArtist> jucato thats what I was looking for
<Jucato> N6REJ: sorry, I don't know what amanda is...
<vxp> N6REJ: Veritas NetBackup
<tehArtist> now, hwo do I fix this vmware mess?
<vxp> Try that.
<vxp> =)
<gnomefreak> !amanda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amanda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> Jucato: its some massive system backup utility.
<dasickis> epimeth: sorry its not installed
<N6REJ> Jucato: I'm looking for a good way to backup my entire server to a dvd drive on my winbox
<gnomefreak> !backups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> dasickis: I'm asking what it is... don't wanna run something I don't know of :-
<epimeth> )
<gnomefreak> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<epimeth> and this again: why is it that even when I comment out "quiet" from menu.lst my splashscreen still doesn't show an module/services info?
<dasickis> epimeth: its something on ubuntu that updates the sources.list but kubuntu doesn't have it
<N6REJ> gnomefreak: most of that seems to be at a file level.
<Iwonder> any of ya'll use kvirc,if anyone got svn 3.2.6 to compile?
<dasickis> epimeth: i was just looking at some random tutorial on the internet
<amaan> Jucato, a reboot did not work...do you have any other suggestions?
<epimeth> dasickis: okay.... can't you just pastebin *your* sources?
<Jucato> amaan: sorry... none :(
<amaan> damnit ok thanks
<tehArtist> Jucato: when I attempted to install vmware earlier it froze up, i closed it and got into the database locked mess. reboots were fixing the problem. I need to remove the corrupt vmware packages so I can restart the vmware installation
<NightBird> so... can the kubuntu installer repartition an ntfs partition to provide some space to install kubuntu to?
<Jucato> tehArtist: aah you need to install vmware-player from the command line
<Hasrat_USA> AMD turion 64 mobile techno...vista basic 15.4 wide inch wit truelife tech...512 DDR RAm..60GB HDD, ATI RADEON express1150 256MB dell wireless for $606 after tax, shipping free. is it good?
<tehArtist> Jucato, I think i just figured that out =p
<dasickis> epimeth: sorry i was busy with some stuff
<tehArtist> ok ,now it has kicked out errors during the install
<dasickis> epimeth: sure i can email it to you
<dasickis> brb have to restart x
<dasickis> back
<tehArtist> it said Starting vmware services: virtual machine monitor failed; virtual ethernet failed; module vmnet is not loaded. please verify that it is loaded before running this script.
<epimeth> heh
<tehArtist> then it has another error below that:
<epimeth> dasickis: whats with the restarting all the time?
<tehArtist> invoke-rc.d initscript vmwareplayer, action "start" failed. dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure); subprocess post- installation script returned error exit status 1 errors were encountered while processing:vmware-player E: sub process /usr/bin/dpkg/returned an error code (1)
<dasickis> epimeth: first was i did a dist-upgrae
<tehArtist> then it's back to the command line..
<dasickis> epimeth: second i was installing the nvidia-kernel
<dasickis> epimeth: still hasn't work
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> What's the best way to go into a winxp desktop remotely?
<dasickis> epimeth: have you uncommented out the universe and multiverse statements in the sources.list?
<epimeth> dasickis: heh... I just installed the nvidia drivers, myself... glxgears works!  woo hoo :-)
<dasickis> epimeth: how'd u get it working?
<epimeth> feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<epimeth> and fesity-updates and fesity-security for the lot
<epimeth> I installed the drivers from nvidia.com
<dasickis> ooo ok
<dasickis> cool
<epimeth> I have a geforce2 mx 400, so I installed the 1.0-9631 drivers
<epimeth> not the newest 1.0-97whatever
<draik> How do I bring back the tabs in kTorrent? I only see my downloads, not the uploads or the search
<tehArtist> ok, how do I uninstall vmware from the command line?
<epimeth> dasickis: but I tried installing the 97whatever drivers... *they* told me to get 96xx, so I got the most recent 96 ones I can find
<Jucato> draik: which ktorrent version?
<dasickis> epimeth: so what was the problem?
<dasickis> epimeth: you couldn't get any display?
<dasickis> epimeth: i mean was it distorted or something
<epimeth> dasickis: was the problem, or is the problem?
<dasickis> epimeth: oo like why did you need to get nvidia properietary drivers?
<draik> Jucato: 2.1
<draik> Jucato: Hello. How have you been?
<epimeth> dasickis: all the other drivers i tried (restricted-manager, apt-get install nvidia-legacy, envy) didn't work
<Jucato> draik: ah they did away w/ tabs in 2.1. there's a side tab/navigation panel now.
<Jucato> draik: doing fine :)
<epimeth> dasickis: envy cuz it doesn't support feisty, the others cuz xorg just didn't load... the log said "cannot find screen"
<draik> Jucato: Any way to bring them back? It throws me off
<Jucato> draik: not that I'm aware of... let me check
<epimeth> dasickis: and when I loaded my old xorg.conf file, everything loaded but xlginfo was full of errors
<epimeth> dasickis: now everything is as it should be
<epimeth> dasickis: how are you gonna email me your sources, btw?  you don't know my email :-)
<epimeth> lets try again! why is it that even when I comment out "quiet" from menu.lst my splashscreen still doesn't show an module/services info?
<dasickis> epimeth: where were the X11 logs?
<Jucato> draik: nope. sorry.. can't see. but clicking on the Downloads or Uploads Group shows the same stuff as tabs
<draik> ok
<draik> Thank you Jucato
<draik> JUCATO... I GOT MY HDD WORKING
<draik> GRUB WORKS
<epimeth> dasickis: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jucato> er caps please? :)
<Jucato> draik: congrats :)
<epimeth> draik: no caps, please
<draik> sorry epimeth
<epimeth> draik: :-)
<dasickis> epimeth: they are not there
<draik> epimeth: I'm sorry, it was just a really BIG (sorry) pain in the @$$
<epimeth> draik: I hear ya, buddy....
<epimeth> draik: most things are :-)
<dasickis> epimeth: nvm
<epimeth> dasickis: found it?
<Ick> urgh
<epimeth> also... anybody know why my wired connection isn't being automatically dhcp'd?  I have to send a manual dhcp request (either through knetworkmanager or dhclient) in order to connect....
<dasickis> epimeth: yeah i wasn't putting any command to it (i.e. more, cat, etc)
<epimeth> dasickis: heh
<epimeth> dasickis: use less... cuz less is more!
<dasickis> epimeth: simple mistakes sometimes take the most time to debug
<dasickis> epimeth: lol true
<epimeth> dasickis: then you've never come across a Really Big problem :-p
<dasickis> epimeth: too bad windows has better support for my laptop then linux
<epimeth> dasickis: seriously, mate!  I can't get the wireless working on mine
<dasickis> epimeth: i was never able to get my 5in1 media card reader to work or tv tuner
<dasickis> and the tv tuner was 130$ too
<epimeth> damn
<dasickis> its really nice in media center
<dasickis> epimeth: what wireless do u have?
<epimeth> dasickis: on the other hand, my desktop's sound card didn't work in windows but does in linux
<epimeth> go figure
<epimeth> dasickis: I'll give you 3 guesses ^.^
<dasickis> epimeth: broadcom?
<dasickis> epimeth: interesting @ soundcard
<epimeth> dasickis: more specific
<epimeth> but yes
<dasickis> epimeth:  bcm4306
<epimeth> close... thats my desktop (feisty) which I had to blacklist cuz it was throwing errors to my stdout
<epimeth> my laptop (edgy) is 4318
<dasickis> epimeth: well i guessed broadcom since everyone has issues with it and then bcm4306 was a post on forum
<epimeth> 4318 has the most "known issues"
<epimeth> it connects to the network, then disconnects... I have to manually reconnect
<epimeth> after a few mins it disconnects again
<epimeth> I manually reconnect
<epimeth> after a few mins it disconnects again... I try to manually reconnect... it laughs at me
<epimeth> I get mad, grab a network cable, and shun the wireless
<dasickis> epimeth: did you have better luck on edgy or feisty?
<epimeth> and cry a little
<dasickis> epimeth: because I have a friend with broadcom im not sure of his make tho
<epimeth> haven't tried feisty on  the laptop yet... waiting for it to be stable
<epimeth> and the desktop doesn't move and the router is in my room, so I'm using the regular lan card there
<scotty> How do you block someone on Kopete?
<scotty> AIM contact
<dasickis> epimeth: there's not too many problems with it
<epimeth> which, btw, isn't connecting automatically (see above)... any chance you can help with that
<epimeth> ?
<dasickis> epimeth: this weekend i'm actually going to partition the home directory and the reinstall feisty
<epimeth> dasickis: I know... but I still wanna wait
<epimeth> dasickis: I know there are still bugs and I know it'll drive me nuts when I run into one :-)
<dasickis> epimeth: i like writing the name before everyone i'm addressing so it sticks out if it irritates you let me know
<epimeth> dasickis: I do the same... before I wasn't cuz there was noone else talking
<epimeth> then scotty walked in :-)
<dasickis> epimeth: lol i guess this channel gets cold really quick
<dasickis> epimeth: is there any chance you could help me with knetworkmanager
<scotty> Anyone know how to block an AIM contact in Kopete? :P
<epimeth> scotty: sorry amigo
<epimeth> dasickis: maybe...
<epimeth> dasickis: whats wrong with it?
<dasickis> epimeth: so knetworkmanager isn't find my wireless networks
<dasickis> epimeth: i edited the resolv.conf once and after that it hasn't worked
<dasickis> epimeth: even thought it said "DO NOT EDIT BELOW THIS COMMENT"
<epimeth> dasickis: resolv.conf said that?  thats odd.... your dhcp server rewrites the file anyway
<epimeth> dasickis: or at least, it should
<dasickis> epimeth: i thought so
<epimeth> dasickis: and it has nothing to do with wireless, anyway
<dasickis> epimeth: i tried reinstalling to
<epimeth> dasickis: whats your iwconfig return?
<dasickis> eth0 no wireless extensions
<dasickis> oo so damn i screwed up some thing there
<dasickis> thanks
<dasickis> let me look this up
<epimeth> wait!
<epimeth> is that your wireless?
<epimeth> whats your lspci?
<epimeth> dasickis: ?
<mcquaid> i seem to get high cpu usage on certain web pages in konqueror (e.g digg.com).  the page will scroll really slow
<mhall53> whats up yall
<epimeth> mhall53: aheyhey
<mcquaid> using the nvidia binaries
<dasickis> epimeth: sorry
<epimeth> dasickis: what?
<dasickis> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<dasickis> that's my card
<mhall53> what are some must have apps i need to get
<dasickis> mhall53: what do you need
<mhall53> everything im a new linux user and i dont kno what i need
<mhall53> maybe a good video converter
<mhall53> firewall
<epimeth> mhall53: we can't tell you what you need... you tell us what you need and we tell you were you can find one :-)
<dr-ini> this has been probably asked to death. Amarok + flac?
<dr-ini> I just installed from edgy eft live dvd
<epimeth> mhall53: you already have a firewall... its called iptables
<epimeth> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<epimeth> !iptables | mhall53
<ubotu> mhall53: please see above
<mhall53> again im new to linux and that seems hard is there a program that will do it for me
<mhall53> will some program called guarddod work?
<epimeth> mhall53: none that I know of... but following howtos are the best way to learn your way around linux
<epimeth> !guardod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guardod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !guarddod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guarddod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhall53> !guarddog
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<epimeth> mhall53: I guess so, then :-)
<epimeth> mhall53: I hadn't heard of it
<dr-ini> any way to get amarok playing flac?
<epimeth> mhall53: the installation should be: $sudo apt-get install guarddog
<epimeth> mhall53: from the command line, or use adept
<mhall53> how do i do it with adept
<mhall53> i searched for it
<mhall53> but it didnt bring up anythign
<epimeth> and it didn't find it?
<mhall53> do i need to add more sources
<epimeth> hmmm... what is the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<epimeth> mhall53: and media converter:  mencoder is one I found...
<crackhead_25> does anyone know if, once resetting the dimensions of the screen in the look and feel, monitor/display, one has to restart the xserver, i.e. start a new session? it pops up a window as if you should see the new settings, but nothing has changed. im not sure if that's normal, a bug, or if it has to do with the fact i have a "generic monitor" and nv drivers?
<mhall53> i dont kno but im in some screen in the program i am enabling the links
<epimeth> !mencoder | mhall53
<epimeth> !kmc
<ubotu> mhall53: mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> also, kmc is one written for kde: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=53555
<bartist> hello, i can only log in in console mode
<bartist> i'd like to format and reinstall my kubuntu
<bartist> to do that i'd like to copy my home folder on my ipod
<bartist> what command should i enter in console?
<bartist> copy /home/'username' ipod/home/username?
<epimeth> bartist: yes, but I don't know if your ipod is loaded
<iwonder> will your ipod hold /home?
<mhall53> > > deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025.1)] / edgy main restricted
<mhall53> > > deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<mhall53> > > deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<mhall53> > > ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<mhall53> > > ## distribution.
<mhall53> > > deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<mhall53> > > deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<Jucato> !pastebin | mhall53
<ubotu> mhall53: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mhall53> > > ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<mhall53> > > ## repository.
<epimeth> bartist: and I don't know where it mounts to... on my system it is /media/ipod
<mhall53> > > ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [+mb %-domain!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-m]  by Jucato
<mhall53> > > ## team.
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %-domain!*@*]  by Jucato
<mhall53> > > # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<mhall53> > > # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<mhall53> > > ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@66-168-153-195.dhcp.jcsn.tn.charter.com]  by Jucato
* mhall53 was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
<epimeth> Jucato: I was about to warn him....
<dr-ini> :\ so.. is doable at all? (playing flac in amarok)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@66-168-153-195.dhcp.jcsn.tn.charter.com]  by Jucato
<Jucato> er...
<epimeth> mhall53: ya
<Jucato> !pastebin | mhall53
<ubotu> mhall53: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> mhall53: you were kicked for spamming the channel
<epimeth> mhall53: next time, use pastebin
<LeeJunFan> Weee! I just got unionfs / to work on thick client! I hate readahead-list :)
<ubuntu> xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<mhall53> after i go to that site
<epimeth> mhall53: also, register your nick... I tried to send you a private message but couldn't
<epimeth> mhall53: http://www.freenode.net
<bartist> i think it s also /media/ipod on my sys
<bartist> are ipods automatically mounted when loggin in console only?
<iwonder> bartist:  type mount
<bartist> just mount?
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<iwonder> yes
<bartist> alright thanx
<bartist> i'll start backing up ma data
<iwonder> you should see it if it's currently mounted
<bartist> strangely i can not load kde anymore
<bartist> i'm under windows now
<iwonder> what does startX give?
<epimeth> bartist: try $sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<epimeth> before you do anything as drastic as a reinstall
<mhall53> ok im reg with freenode
<epimeth> mhall53: cool
<epimeth> mhall53: now pastebin your sources.list
<iwonder> you may have broken kdm ,kde,or possibly X but none warrant reinstall,thats the beauty of linux
<bartist> kdm is working
<bartist> startx says can't DISPLAY
<iwonder> kdm login came up,but kde fails to load?
<bartist> yes
<bartist> i ve pasted my error msg in paste bin
<bartist> i am trying tofind the url
<iwonder> i did that messing with adept package manager,i dunno if it was correct,but apt-get install kubuntu-desktop fixxed mine
<mcquaid> I installed the kde-core meta package, and I'm adding as needed.  whats the kde compression app?
<mkquist> any help with grub? hangs on 'grub loading'...
<iwonder> the manager locked up while i was installing something so i restarted the machine and lost kde
<bartist> i'll try
<iwonder> kubuntu-desktop seemed to give me what i had in the beginning without loosing my personal files in home
<bartist> if not i'll just reboot
<bartist> when is herd coming out?
<Hasrat_USA> bartist on 7th april
<Jucato> !feisty | bartist
<ubotu> bartist: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bartist> that's soon
<iwonder> switching clients
<holotone> I've got some really odd behavior here.. Went to boot up my desktop this am, and got stuck on "Mounting Root Filesystem" during kubuntu's boot screen. Figuring my OS HDD crapped out, I attempted to reboot into a live Knoppix CD; The CD boot hangs @ "Detecting USB and Firewire devices". This time, I tried disconnecting the primary HDD and booted onto a Kubuntu 6.10 install CD - This ALSO hangs @ "Mounting Root Filesystem" o
<epimeth> dasickis: you still need help, amigo?
* dr-ini would appreicate help maing amarok play flac
<xoss> what would be a good app to play .flv files?
<Jucato> dr-ini: you could try asking in #amarok too
<voidmage> dr-ini: what does it play right now?
<dr-ini> it plays anything but flack
<dr-ini> I just installed from kubuntu edgy eft live dvd
<Jucato> dr-ini: do you have a sample FLAC file?
<dasickis> sorry man
<dasickis> i was out
<dr-ini> sure, give me a second
<dasickis> epimeth: sorry man
<surgy> hello
<surgy> i need a decent program to make an iso out of a cd
<utnubuk> amarok stopped working, i uninstalled it and installed again and it still doesn't work, is there a way to 'reset' it?
<epimeth> dasickis:no worries :-)
<mhall53> best irc client for  kde is?
<epimeth> dasickis: you're the one who wanted help :-)
<epimeth> mhall53: my favorite is Konversation
<savor> mhall53: irssi or Konversation imo
<epimeth> mhall53: it is installed by defauly
<epimeth> mhall53: it is installed by default
<Jucato> mhall53: konversation, which is installed by default
<Iwonder> kvirc in mine
<surgy> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Jucato> savor: although irssi isn't a kde app :)
<Iwonder> i like something i can script
<surgy> !extractiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extractiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<savor> Jucato: true, but it's so good!
<Jucato> Iwonder: amarok has scripting too, but not as full as mirc
<Iwonder> amarok?
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> konvi
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> (but yeah you could use scripts in amarok too lol)
<Iwonder> konversation?
<Jucato> yes
<epimeth> surgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CreateIsoFromCDorDVD?highlight=%28iso%29
<Iwonder> wasn't sure about its script abiltys,was afraid it was like xchat
<Jucato> Iwonder: konversation supports bash and python scripts. but the scripting ability isn't full, for example, no event-based scripts (but I think there's a way around that)
<Iwonder> ahhh
<Jucato> so no "revenge" scripts when someone slaps you around w/ a trout
* epimeth slaps jucato with a herring
<Iwonder> might have to experiment with it,at least its installed,just spent a week getting the newest kvirc installed
<epimeth> I find these are more effective at getting my point across
<Brazil4Linux> I just installed Herd 5 and Adept notify me 365mb of updates omg
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<mhall53> eragon is a bad movie its already boring
<Jucato> Brazil4Linux: yes, installing feisty at this moment means that you get updates almost daily
<Brazil4Linux> Jucato: O.o
<epimeth> Jucato: almost?  try bi-hourly :-)
<Jucato> well, depends on how often you run update :)
<Jucato> by default, adept-notifier will only check for updates daily or at very startup
<epimeth> :-)
<Iwonder> wouldn't amaroks playback ability be related to the engine its using and the plug-ins for that engine/?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> and currently, amarok only supports xine
<Iwonder> amarok in general or amarok in kubuntu?
<Jucato> I think in general (currently)
<epimeth> amarok is audio only, right?  what would you suggest for video?
<Jucato> but there was a time that it supported gstreamer too
<rstanca> hello, new kubuntu edgy install, up to date, trying to use the romanian layout, but it won`t change, even is the icon in tray says it`s ro the layout is us, any tips?
<Jucato> epimeth: kmplayer :)
<Iwonder> xine-ui or vlc
<Iwonder> i prefer vlc because of its ability to play a file during the dcc
<Iwonder> if it sux i can stop the send,lol
<epimeth> kmplayer = kaffeine?
<Jucato> epimeth: no
<epimeth> !kmplayer
<Jucato> kmplayer is a KDE multimedia (video and/or audio) player that can use GStreamer, xine, or mplayer
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 620 kB
<epimeth> !xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-0ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 1567 kB, installed size 3512 kB
<epimeth> !vic
<ubotu> vic: Video Conferencing Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8ucl1.1.5-8 (edgy), package size 471 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<Iwonder> vLc
<Iwonder> video-lan
<epimeth> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Iwonder> works well in xp also
<mervteck> hey guys
<mervteck> can anyone tell me the proper command to aptget "lib32z1-dev"
<epimeth> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mervteck> #winehq
<dr-ini> back
<dr-ini> I've put a flac on my webserver
<Jucato> mervteck: you can simply type /join #channel instead of typing the channel name and clicking on it
<dr-ini> br.endernet.org/~drini/timeout.flac
<mervteck> ahh ok ty ^^
<dr-ini> amarok (default player in edgy livedvd won't play flacs)
<dr-ini> althought amarok has always been able to play flac out of the box
<dr-ini> i jsut installed sot my kubuntu is fresh
<Jucato> dr-ini: ok I'll try it
<mervteck> can anyone tell meh the right command to download  the 3 packages on this link? http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
* dsmith wishes amarok worked in XP
<dsmith> :(
<[R] eaper> how can i change the TV resolution?? (ati radeon X1600)
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get back a missing menu bar in konqueror?
<Jucato> dr-ini: heh it's quite big..
<Jucato> manchicken: Ctrl+M
<manchicken> Grazi
<dr-ini> well, I haven't setup recording yet
<dr-ini> so I can enconde a smaller one
<dr-ini> so I took one from my music collection
<Jucato> it's ok.. just taking some time to download
<dr-ini> dsmith: yet amarok can't play flac
<dr-ini> at least tno t he version shipped with edgy
<dsmith> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dsmith> flac is like mp3?
<dr-ini> it's lossless compression
<dr-ini> unlike mp3 which is lossy
<Jucato> flac is like wav... (afaik)
<dr-ini> yeah but mch smaller
<dr-ini> a while cd becomes 150-200 mb
<dr-ini> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FLAC
<Jucato> dr-ini: it's playing here, but quite softly
<dr-ini> for what' I've googled in the meanwhile
<dr-ini> there's a problem with the xine engine
<dr-ini> 1.1.1 version
<pagan0ne> can someone help me with a bit of a problem reguarding herd 5, Vista, and NTFS?
<dr-ini> :\
<dr-ini> thanks jucato
<Jucato> dr-ini: ok.have you installed libxine-extracodecs? (the one that will allow you to play MP3's, AVI's, AAC)
<dsmith> dr-ini: thx
<mervteck> can anyone help me with the right command to use to download these packages on the how to for wine 64 bit?
<dr-ini>  9i can't install it
<Iwonder> was gonna ask,is flac one of those things not installed by default,like the ability to play wmv9 files?
<dr-ini> I went to packages website, got it maually (since apt-get couldn't find it)
<pagan0ne> can someone help me with a bit of a problem reguarding herd 5, Vista, and NTFS? for some reason i cant mount my ntfs partition under herd 5, is there sompthing im missing
<dr-ini> Source: xine-extracodecs
<dr-ini> Version: 1.1.2-0ubuntu2Source: xine-extracodecs
<dr-ini> Version: 1.1.2-0ubuntu2
<dr-ini> so yes I have it now
<[R] eaper> how can i change the TV resolution?? (ati radeon X1600)
<dr-ini> duh
<dr-ini> it works now
<dr-ini> forgot to cloe and reopen amarok
<mhall53> EPIMETH IS THE MAN
<dr-ini> I?m embarassed
<mervteck> Someone PLEASE help me , i need to get the propper Konsole command to download these 3 packages ia32-libs libc6-dev-i386 lib32z1-dev
<mhall53> yay i got my guarddog
<Iwonder> dunno mervteck does man apt-get help?
<mervteck> i tried sudo apt-get XXXXXXX x being the package name and no good
<pagan0ne> well if the people here cant help with my ntfs/vista/herd 5 issue, is there someplace you all can point me?
<mhall53> anyone know how to get a gui for grub
<Iwonder> there is a gui for grub?
<pagan0ne> mhall53: idk if this helps, but google for GrubED
<pagan0ne> its a shell script with a gui front end
<mhall53> oh man i think the firewall i just install in blocking me using hte inthernet
<Iwonder> mhall53:  does grub give an error?
<pagan0ne> mhall53: your on irc....
<Iwonder> mervteck: apt-get --help
<mhall53> i know but i set it to allow irc chat
<daskreech_> dag nab it lost again1
<crackhead_25> question: what's the best opensource replacement for macromedia's dreamweaver? what's the best , most powerful gui/code web design program?
<Hasrat_USA> they are already coming up with linux versions of Flash, Dreamweaver and GoogleTalk.
<daskreech2> composer?
<dr-ini> theres a linux flash browser plugin
<dr-ini> I doubt dreamweaver and flash (editing program) will show up
<dr-ini> at least for free
<dr-ini> there's already google earth, isn'0t it?
<Hasrat_USA> hey i got a question. i have got Ubuntu installed on my PC. now where do i go from here?
<Hasrat_USA> what's the next thing for me to do?
<mervteck> lols get drivers and update
* daskreech2 complaind about world wind
<mervteck> what videocard u using?
<dr-ini> I use nvu instead of drewamweaver, but I haven't found a good editor handling frames in a smart way
<Hasrat_USA> i got them all. beryl is up and running
<daskreech2> Hasrat_USA: what do you want to do?
<Hasrat_USA> daskreech2: that's what im asking
<daskreech2> a operating system doesn't do anything
<daskreech2> well nothign interesting
<daskreech2> what do you want to use the computer to do?
<daskreech2> if you don't know then hang out here for a few months helping folks get to where you are ;-0
<dr-ini> well you start using it
<dr-ini> browse the web
<dr-ini> make sme programs
<Hasrat_USA> i am planning on using it to gain some financial advantage
<dr-ini> download some porn, etc
<dr-ini> just use it
<Hasrat_USA> i'm muslim i can't even think about girls :P
<dr-ini> then don't
<daskreech2> so you have reached step three which is by definition ????
<dr-ini> read some e books
<daskreech2> step 4 is profit11
<pagan0ne> daskreech2: im still trying to figure out how to profit though
<daskreech2> pagan0ne: that's step 3 ;-)
<Hasrat_USA> win XP was BS. no version of M$ windoze ever made me think/dream of doing something useful
<Iwonder> i'm stuck at 'look at porn'
<Hasrat_USA> wonder at some point everything gets boring and so does porn
<knapp> I am trying to use rdesktop coupled with VMWare server to run windows applications. I have the server side seemeless client on the windows install. When I run the rdesktop command from terminal it just sits there and never creates a window.
<Iwonder> i have one word for you niche
<Hasrat_USA> i'm planning on getting into hardcore C++ and java programming and selling my software in future
<pagan0ne> well currently im stuck at how to mount a Vista ntfs partition with READ access....
<daskreech2> Hasrat_USA: you may want kdevelop and b-e then
<Iwonder> mount -t ntfs <device> <mount point>
<Hasrat_USA> but this GNU license is not going to enable me to sell my software and make profit so easily
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: i tried that
<Iwonder> but there may be some like dos file utilitys or something needed
<Hasrat_USA> yeah i have to download and install kdevelop but at first i'm trying to learn the very basics and intricacies of programming
<pagan0ne> will i be chastized for cut/paste from the shell in here?
<daskreech2> Hasrat_USA: huh  ?
<daskreech2> don't license it under GPL then
<daskreech2> pagan0ne: is it more than two lines?
<Iwonder> ntfsprogs?
<pagan0ne> i can keep it under 2
<Hasrat_USA> right now i'm writing a program in C++ that would case some kinds of malfunction to the OS by trying to multiply 9999 by 9999 for 9999 times
<daskreech2> how much are you selling that for?
<Iwonder> why Hasrat_USA?
<MuJ> eh?
<Hasrat_USA> daskreech remember that GNU C++ compiler was released under GNU/free software license and if i follow that guideline, i can't lawfully sell my software written in that free C++ compiler
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: i have ntfsprogs and ntfs3g installed, but still cant seem to get it
<Smorg> that doesn't sound right...
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: yes you can
<Smorg> you can't sell the compiler itself
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: you aren't selling the compiler, you are selling your code
<Smorg> You can sell the products of free software
<Hasrat_USA> lol i aint selling s*** at the moment i'm still a newbie but i'm trying to feel 'leet' by trying to write some code that would cause some destruction..:P
<Smorg> that would be like writing a book in openoffice & not being able to sell it since my word processor is opensource
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: the compiler is simplly a tool to transform what you write into something that the computer can read
<Iwonder> pagan0ne: mine will mount them by default
<Hasrat_USA> epimeth correct me if i'm wrong but i believe you havent read the whole license written by Stallman from fast to last, yet
<Iwonder> well if i click on the icon
<Hasrat_USA> brb dinner
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: is your ntfs partition one created under vista?
<epimeth> wow... that was rude
<mhall53> lol i messed up somethin i cant connect to the internet buet i can connect to irc
<Hasrat_USA> no no i didn't mean to be rude
<Iwonder> i dunno what is doing it though,adept shows no package with ntfs in the name as being installed
<Iwonder> no
<Iwonder> xp pro
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: you aren't wrong... but I have read much of it and have taken 2 courses in open source developments
<Iwonder> did you try hdparm and make sure its not lockeds?
<MuJ> I don't see what destruction 9999 * 9999 * 9999 could do :|
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: how would i do that?
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: the GPL states that you may not sell programs that make use of source code licenced under the GPL without the express permission of the owner
<Iwonder> i think something like hdparm -i /dev/hda
<Hasrat_USA> yeah epimeth i just found out that you would need to purchase a commercial license for QT to make commercial apps in QT environment, which makes me believe that it's possible to sell/write commercial apps in GNU/linux environment
<Smorg> you aren't making use of the source code
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: that has absolutely nothing to do with the fact that it was a)written in kubuntu and b)compiled with gcc
<Smorg> unless you use the compler's source code in your program
<daskreech2> mhall53: then obviously you can connect to the internet
<Smorg> that language is not speaking of the product of the compiler
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: the QT environment is another story... thats not what you said before :-)
<Hasrat_USA> Muj well the possibilities are endless!
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: ok, done that, but the 20 lines of output are meaningless to me
<MuJ> Hasrat_USA: like -1.02735e+09
<mhall53> i disabled the protocal to
<Iwonder> type hdparm,look at the switches
<mhall53> i allowed irc
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: I don't know much about writing for any x environment... I've never made a program with a GUI
<Iwonder> one should say something about locking
<Hasrat_USA> uh hmm
<elargos> Hi all!
<elargos> I am having a problem with my wireless card could I get some help here?
<Hasrat_USA> i think i will just want to stay as a troubleshooter for Ubuntu/Kubuntu at the moment and learn to make programs in the background while keeping my ignorant mouth shut and locked as much as possible...seriously
<daskreech2> 1wifi
<Iwonder> pagan0ne: does fdisk /dev/hdX show it labeled as a ntfs drive
<daskreech2> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA:  but writing a program which uses libraries which aren't the bare c/c++ or Java libraries might mean you need to buy rights to the libraries
<Iwonder> well fdisk /dev/hdx then p
<mhall53> ok i got it i had to allow dns
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: i see sompthing about doorlock, but that doesnt seem to apply here, vista is located @ hda1 /boot is hda2 and / is hda3... so the whole drive should be in use, but how could i tell if hda1 is locked?
<epimeth> Hasrat_USA: but if you write everything yourself (eg a program which multiplies 9999 by 9999) does not use anything that is licensed in any way shape or form
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: it lables hda1 as HPFS/NTFS
<Iwonder> you have a point pagan0ne
<Iwonder> if you are using the drive its not locked
<pagan0ne> the error i get when i do a "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/vista/"
<pagan0ne> is "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,"
<Iwonder> pagan0ne:  pm me
<mhall53> on the right side os adept manager there is a box that says available  tags what is it used for
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: let me register my nick
<Iwonder> good question mhall53
<epimeth> mhall53: I haven't the foggiest
<epimeth> mhall53: check out the ynet article I sent you
<daskreech2> mhall53: debtags
<mhall53> ok thx
<mhall53> yea i just  found out
<mhall53> playhing around iwth it
<mhall53> thx ill use that site
<pagan0ne> Iwonder: did you get the pm?
<crackhead_25> how do i install a .bin program? what's the command line, and in addition to the commandline, what is the gui program which can do that?
<crackhead_25> !bin
<epimeth> just a warning, thats one of the two major israeli newspaper's websites... it won't be fully unbiased...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crackhead_25> how do i install a .bin program? what's the command line, and in addition to the commandline, what is the gui program which can do that?
<Iwonder|too> .bin?
<crackhead_25> a .bin package
<mhall53> would the  best dvd/cd burning program be k3b
<Iwonder|too> never seen one
<crackhead_25> i'm attempting to install aptana to do website design work
<crackhead_25> it dl's as a .bin
<nyinge> crackhead_25<  first.. make it executable..  chmod +x abcd.bin ..  then run it ..    ./abcd.bin
<crackhead_25> (unless there is a better website design ide?)
<crackhead_25> oh.. "./" means "run"?
<Iwonder|too> crackhead_25: the only .bin i've seen was accompanyed by a .cue
<crackhead_25> i did the permissions. then i was trying run .bin.. etc.. it ididnt work.
<nyinge> pretty much
<Iwonder|too> it was a iso sort of file/cd
<nyinge> or sh abcd.bin
<mhall53> i was thinking about buying the nero for linux have anyone tried it
<Iwonder|too> mhall53: what will you be burning
<Iwonder|too> also
<Iwonder|too> the windows keygen works in nerolinux
<mhall53> dvd video data dvds and audio cds
<Iwonder|too> neither k3b nor nero will do dvd like download a xvid and burn dvd for home viewing
<Iwonder|too> but k3b is cool
<crackhead_25> where do i find libc.so.6?
<Iwonder|too> for dvd data and audio cds
<crackhead_25> apparently the package needs it to install istself.. ?
<Iwonder|too> crackhead_25:  did you search in adept
<crackhead_25> im about to search in adept
<crackhead_25> nothing came up?
<Iwonder|too> how about libc6?
<daskreech2> Iwonder|too: Try k3b1.0
<crackhead_25> that showed a bunch of things, a few of which are installed..
<Iwonder|too> to encode video?
<Daisuke_Ido> kmediafactory, i think
<Daisuke_Ido> for a quick and dirty dvd
<Iwonder|too> i've been using any2dvd
<crackhead_25> how do i know which, if any of them, i need for this package?
<Daisuke_Ido> and the latest k3b (repos are WAY behind)
<mhall53> im liking kubuntu so far great community
<daskreech2> :-)
<mhall53> i have been asking questions all day and no one has cursed me out yet
<Iwonder|too> mhall53: i agree i've been praising it
* daskreech2 curses mhall53 on the inside
<Daisuke_Ido> mhall53: because ubuntu isn't a community full of the "elite" that get off on telling new users to RTFM
<Daisuke_Ido> (which is one of the biggest barriers to adoption, in my opinion)
<RaNDyMyZe> crackhead_25: do you have eclipse installed?
<Iwonder|too> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<crackhead_25> i dont need eclipse. i'm installing the standalone, not the plugin.
<mhall53> yea, ive tried other distros but as soon as i need help someone would talk crazy to me so i gave up and went back to windows
<daskreech2> mhall53: talk crazy?
<crackhead_25> it appears it can't find the java runtime directory/file. though i have jre6 installed already--which i'm assuming is able to support this (because this only includes 1.4.2?)?
<RaNDyMyZe> crackhead_25: Aptana relies on the base, so it would be easy if you had eclipse installed.
<Iwonder|too> i've been using gentoo for a few years and love it,but hate the compile time,decided to try kubuntu as a quickie on here and really really like it as well as the very good community/support
<Daisuke_Ido> time for bed
<Daisuke_Ido> have a good night (or day, depending)
<Hasrat_USA> i'll have a good night. thanks :)
<crackhead_25> what's the commandline command to delete a file?
<firecrotch> crackhead_25: rm
<Iwonder|too> to delete a file/directory,or a package?
<mhall53> are there any other boot loader other then grub and lilo
<ahlalo_elyon> Is it possible to set it up so that Ktorrent is running at all times (whether any users are logged on or not)?
<ahlalo_elyon> mhall53: Not that anyone would recommend running.  What's wrong with those two?
<daskreech2> ahlalo_elyon: just use normal bittorrent
<ahlalo_elyon> daskreech2: I don't want to :)
<Jucato> or a CLI-based torrent client
<Iwonder|too> mhall53: what is the problem with grub/
<ahlalo_elyon> hmm
<daskreech2> ahlalo_elyon: you can try nohup but... why waste resources if no one is looking at it?
<mhall53> grub is ugly it look good after i installed with suse now its just black
<ahlalo_elyon> daskreech2: Well, I would have LIKED to just keep myself logged in and allow others to login... but that has always caused Kubuntu to crash (requires a hard reset)
<Iwonder|too> mhall53: append a splash image
<ahlalo_elyon> mhall53: You do realize you only see it for like 10 seconds, right? ;)
<mhall53> yes but that throws me off when i see it,
<daskreech2> ahlalo_elyon: have you ever reported it?
<Iwonder|too> its easy to do
<ahlalo_elyon> daskreech2: Just here... but all I get is "Well, multisession support in KDE sucks"
<space_ninja> I'm trying to log into a ssh, but I can't get in, what the corect way to login?
<ahlalo_elyon> ...not sure where else to report it.
<daskreech2> that's not nearly good enough
<daskreech2> ahlalo_elyon: try launchpad
<daskreech2>  or at least #kubuntu-devel
<mhall53> can i pose a url without getting in trouble
<Iwonder|too> space_ninja: ssh <user>@<host>
<daskreech2> mhall53: is it family friendly?
* Jucato hasn't had issues w/ running 2-3 users simultaneously in KDE...
<Jucato> mhall53: is it relevant to Kubuntu?
<Iwonder|too> i've opened as many as i have avaiable f-keys
<space_ninja> wonder, it's not working
<Iwonder|too> space_ninja: are you sure opensshd is running on server machine?
<space_ninja> yes
<Iwonder|too> netstat -l shows its listening on 22?
<space_ninja> sshd is a process
<space_ninja> is there anything special I should do?
<mhall53> yes its a kubuntu grub splash
<Jucato> sure paste the link
<Iwonder|too> on that box can you ssh <user@127.0.0.1?
<Hasrat_USA> good night all. time to hit the bed
<mhall53> http://cmaverick.files.wordpress.com/2006/09/kubuscreenshot.jpg
<mhall53> this what i want grub to look like
<mhall53> good nite
<Jucato> mhall53: you need to install gfxboot, which is what SUSE uses as well
<Jucato> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
* Jucato doesn't know how to use it though
<mhall53> ok thx
<mhall53> yea its getting later thx for all the help
<Iwonder|too> i added a splash to my desktop ,got the how-to from wiki
<daskreech2> that is pretty :-)
<utnubuk> i have two network cards connected to differant networks, how do i find out which one im using for http and which one im using for other stuff etc???
<Jucato> regular grub can be prettified as well... but yeah gfxboot makes things prettier...
<LeeJunFan> utnubuk: there's more to it than that - unless you have advanced routing configured with rules and such then you are using one for all.
<Iwonder|too> in wiki the is a splash.xpm entry
<utnubuk> LeeJunFan: thanks man i figured that might be the case
<LeeJunFan> utnubuk: whichever one shows up when you run 'ip route | grep default | head -1' is what all your internet traffic goes over
<utnubuk> LeeJunFan: thanks man i figured that might be the case
<utnubuk> ahh sorry
<utnubuk> i was gonna say:  what does the "|" symbol mean?
<Jucato> it's a pipe.
<LeeJunFan> utnubuk: pipe, it means to send the output of the command before the | to the command after the |
<Jucato> takes the output of the previous command and uses it as the input of the next ocmmand
<Jucato> command*
<utnubuk> cool thanks
<utnubuk> im a big noob but im trying to learn so...
<Contrast> What's up, everyone?
<LeeJunFan> Contrast: systems running Linux are, the Windows ones are all down :)
<Contrast> Clever. ;-)
<Contrast> Jucato:, what was the package you said I have to install to get the nVidia proprietary driver to work?
<Contrast> I'll write it down this time. :-D
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Contrast> Hmm... Already got those, still no dice. I just put Xorg 7.2 on a fresh install.
<Jucato> you put xorg 7.2?
<Jucato> what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<Contrast> 6.10. I used Trevino's repository.
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I don't know how to fix that... that only works if you use the official packages for X and the kernel...
<surgy> i need a tool to convert an iso into a .bin can someone give me a recomendation please?
<Contrast> Have you heard anything about if/when Xorg 7.2 will be in the official repositories?
<Jucato> Contrast: it alrady is in feisty
<surgy> jucato: can you help me convert this iso to a bin please?
<Jucato> surgy: I would if I knew how to...
<surgy> this sux, i cant use my psx emulator without this
<LeeJunFan> !info bin2iso
<ubotu> Package bin2iso does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<LeeJunFan> hrm, could have sworn.
<LeeJunFan> !info bchunk | surgy
<ubotu> surgy: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Contrast> Jucato:, I'm guessing that means they won't be putting it in Edgy's?
<surgy> yeah but i want to convert from iso to bin
<LeeJunFan> ah, I though that went both ways.
<Jucato> Contrast: I wouldn't know, but most probably not
<Contrast> Jucato: K. Well, thanks a lot for the info. Peace.
<utnubuk> h
<daskreech2> i
<momal> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: A sophisticated KDE CD burning application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3975 kB, installed size 8432 kB
<momal> Ahh, v1.0 hasn't been put in reps yet
<firecrotch> How can I prevent a certain IP address from logging in to my computer via SSH?
<igi_> hellp
<igi_> I want to install octave-sp package on kubuntu, but it shows break in adept
<igi_> it seems to be dependent on some outdated packages
<igi_> any ideas?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<firecrotch> hello, SilentDis
<SilentDis> greetings firecrotch.  rather slow here this evening. :)
<firecrotch> Well, it's Sunday night, most people have to go to work tomorrow morning
<SilentDis> ah well.  gives me time to read DotE :)
<carutsu> hello, i'm having sound problems, it was working fine before, i've tried turning off then on the sound in settings, killing artds then respawning it, and even deleting the temp files under temp
<carutsu> under tmp, sry
<carutsu> ant ideas?
<carutsu> *any
<firecrotch> carutsu: Is it possible that your sound card died?  Have you checked that you have your speakers turned on and plugged in?
<SilentDis> carutsu: hmm... just to get the obvious out of the way, did you try a reboot/cold boot?
<carutsu> SilentDis yes, i even turned off the session restore
<carutsu> firecrotch i havent checked that, it's a laptop...
<carutsu> i gues i may boot up under windows
<SilentDis> 'modern' software driven hardware always has weird problems that are solved by reboot.  I think fondly back to my SB16 and hardware based modems *sigh*
<SilentDis> carutsu: does it list in lspci still?
<carutsu> SilentDis i already tried rebooting, this is so weird as far as i know sound is somehow basic
<firecrotch> carutsu: Definitely a good idea to try it in Windows.  If it doesn't work in Win, then you can pretty much assume that it's dead
<carutsu> firecrotch, yep
<carutsu> SilentDis lspci? no i havent
<menisk> This is a really noob question... How do I apply different themes in beryl?
<SilentDis> carutsu: lspci just lists all your PCI devices on the bus.  not a bad first place to check for weird hardware issues.  if linux can't even see it...
<SilentDis> menisk: emerald is the theme manager. KMenu > Settings > Emerald Theme Manager :)
<carutsu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<menisk> SilentDis, I can get to the theme manager and add themes to the list, but can't apply them.
<menisk> >_<
<carutsu> SilentDis, nope is there
<SilentDis> menisk: they should apply the instant you click on them.
<menisk> Hmm.
<menisk> Weird.
<menisk> Okay, thanks anyway.
<firecrotch> menisk: offtopic, but was that supposed to be >_<  ?
<SilentDis> carutsu: ah ha!  to the log files!  *badman theme music plays*
<carutsu> firecrotch is listed, i dont think it has passed
<SilentDis> er, batman
<carutsu> xD
<firecrotch> Odd, the < character isn't showing up for me
<menisk> Firecrotch, it's likr "damn" like srunching your eyes.
<firecrotch> menisk: I know, the last character isn't displaying for me
<SilentDis> carutsu: if you have a favorite viewer, use that, there's always KMenu > System > KSystemLog as well :)
<carutsu> SilentDis, errr, i'm afraid i dont know what i'm looking for
<mervteck> can anyone tell my why my flash stick wont show up but my psp will?
<SilentDis> carutsu: scroll through and see if you can find the date/time when you booted and noticed the sound had died.  there'll usually be an error or some notifier of a failed attempt to init it.
<firecrotch> mervteck: output of dmesg ?
<Ryiel> hello
<SilentDis> Ryiel: greetings and salutations :)
<firecrotch> Hi, Ryiel!
<mervteck> firecrotch: uh... what? xD
<menisk> SilentDis: :D I found out, I have to change to KDE, change hen back to beryl.
<menisk> SilentDis: Dunno why but :D
<carutsu> >_<... anyway i was going to change of laptop, any suggestions for _full_ linux compatibility?
<SilentDis> menisk: you're missing a line in your xorg.conf.  i had the same issue till i made the change.
<firecrotch> mervteck: plug in the flash stick, and then in console run "dmesg", and pastebin the output
<SilentDis> menisk: give me a moment, let me check mine out, i can't remember the exact line by heart.
<Ryiel> I've got an annoying problem. I installed kde on ubuntu and now i cannot type symbols everywhere (>#&@ these ones) I can type in konqueror but not in Firefox, i can type in konversation but not in xchat anymore. Any clue how to solve it?
<mervteck> whats the link to pastebin again?
<menisk> carutsu: I have a dell inspiron 1501 and it has full support as well as running very nicely.
<SilentDis> !pastebin | mervteck
<ubotu> mervteck: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<carutsu> menisk i've heard good things about Dell
<menisk> carutsu: 1GB DDR2 533mhz, 2.0Ghz Turion x2 and Ati.
<menisk> Everything works.
<menisk> Including ATi hardware acceleration.
<menisk> :D
<carutsu> menisk pretty nice
<SilentDis> menisk: under `Section "Screen"` add this line, or make sure it's there: Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true
<mervteck> im guessing i have no driver for it cuz it says pretty much the same message over and over, and driver=00
<Ryiel> I already changed my keyboard layout to hungarian but it still does not work. For example i cannot type symbols in openoffice...
<carutsu> menisk: was it pricy?
<menisk> carutsu: I dual boot a few weeks ago, haven't booted to windows since cause it works so damn well.
<carutsu> menisk: the only thing i miss of windows are the games and c#, although c# is comming!
<mervteck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11002/
<firecrotch> mervteck: You shouldn't need a special driver for it
<SilentDis> menisk: ohh wait, you have an ati card...  i'm running nvidia, and I can't remember if that's nvidia only or not.
<menisk> carutsu: The cheapest of the range. :D I paid $1300 AUD
<SilentDis> menisk: give it a try, but if it breaks, just know what you changed so you can easily change it back :)
<menisk> SilentDis: I'll just use it the way it is, I remember that line from setup, it is nvidia
<Ryiel> Firefox does not want to run now... Strange..
<carutsu> menisk: which un usd is about?
<SilentDis> menisk: ok.  sorry about that. :)
<firecrotch> mervteck: That's... quite odd.  Never seen that before
<carutsu> oh btw firefox crashes over here every single time a dialog opens
<menisk> SilentDis: DOn't appologise for trying to help.
<firecrotch> carutsu: About $1000
<menisk> carutsu: I think you  can get a good one for about $1000 usd.
<menisk> carutsu: Have a look at the dell site, build yourself one and see how much it will cost.
<firecrotch> mervteck: Are you plugging it into a USB port on the front of your case, and does it happen to be a Dell?
<SilentDis> if i purchased a laptop at this point, i'd insist on an Intel graphics chipset for it.
<mervteck> menisk: Give me your honest comparison between your rig and mine =) Amd Athlon X2 4600 OCed to 5400 4 gb ddr400 ram, a 7950gt 512 mb oced to 600 coreclock, all watercooled kept at around 15 degrees C below normal gaming temp ( proc is normally around 45C and video around 65 C
<carutsu> menisk i will, although where i live i'd have to go to EU for it, over here the laptops _always_ are 2-3 times more expensive than in the US
<mervteck> Nope custom build but it is in the front, it worked like 10 mineuts ago and all of a suddon it dont wanna
<menisk> carutsu: Your system makes me cry.
<menisk> >_<
<menisk> :P
<LegolasV> Just done an upgrade using the DistUpgrade tool, everything works perfect, although I have some comments... Where can I post them?
<firecrotch> mervteck: Did you umount it properly?
<menisk> carutsu: Any chance of getting it as a hand me down? :P
<mervteck> cant say i did =\ i just yanked it out >.<
<carutsu> menisk: my sistem makes you cry? err why?
<SilentDis> LegolasV: just curious... from what version did you upgrade?  it'll help me guide you to the right comment area on the wiki :)
<firecrotch> mervteck: Looks like you may have gotten unlucky with that
<menisk> carutsu: I wantz!
<LegolasV> SilentDis: Edgy -> Feisty
<mervteck> what can i do then fire?
<mervteck> i need my music!
<firecrotch> mervteck: Do you have access to another computer?
<mervteck> then again my sound down work so i gotta transfer to my psp then plug my psp to my speekers =\
<SilentDis> LegolasV: hop over to #ubuntu+1.  there's known issues still (as it's still not in release form) and they'll be best able to direct you to a good place for help/comments/support/etc :)
<menisk> carutsu: I have built a better rig for someone though. Intel Core 2 Duo X6800, 2 8800GTXs in SLi.
<mervteck> yes i do my windows 2003 server tower
<Ryiel> Can someone help me? I installed kde on ubuntu and now i cannot type symbols everywhere (>#&@ these ones) I can type in konqueror but not in Firefox, i can type in konversation but not in xchat anymore. Any clue how to solve it?
<menisk> carutsu: He had too much bloody money.
<mervteck> i HATE Core 2 Duo
<menisk> mervteck: Why?
<firecrotch> mervteck: Try it on there, if you can access it, it may start working again on your Linux comp
<carutsu> menisk i think you are speaking about the mervteck system
<SilentDis> Ryiel: sounds like the keyboard map got messed or something... have you tried just reconfiguring X, to see if it solves it?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<menisk> carutsu: ?
<firecrotch> mervteck:  also... Ewwww Windows server
<mervteck> kks 1 sec fire
<LegolasV> SilentDis: ok, some comments are about the tool for kubuntu (as in the topic), should these also be there?
<Ryiel> SilentDis: Thanks, i give it a go
<menisk> mervteck: I still worship AMD, but he wated top of the line, and currently intel hold that.
<mervteck> YEH YEAH! i have fedora on it too but some things like to run better on windows for some gay ass reason =\ usually cuz im too retarded to set it up right
<SilentDis> LegolasV: yes.  right now, as it's still pre-release, everyone tends to congrigate in #ubuntu+1 for all issues associated with the next ubuntu version.
<menisk> carutsu: What do you mean I'm thinking about the mervteck system?
<LegolasV> SilentDis: ok, thanks :)
<carutsu> menisk you are speaking about some specs, he posted his, i didnt
<mervteck> yes AMD is the best, BY FAR the BEST customer service too, i had to return a proc ( my most recent ) under warenty, i had a 4200 when i sent it in then they replaced it with a 4600 and gave me credit to a store to get the water cool kit lols i absolutely love AMD
<firecrotch> LegolasV: mind if I PM you?
<menisk> carutsu: Oh, sorry. :P I fail.
<LegolasV> firecrotch: no problem
<carutsu> menisk, dont worry, XD
<carutsu> i wish i could just not buy vista,
<mervteck> hey Fire can u pm me?
<menisk> carutsu: What are you running on at the moment, just interested.
<SilentDis> Ryiel: after you finish setting X up again, restart KDM with ctrl-alt-backspace (mind you, everything you have open will get a kill sig, and exit, of course)
<carutsu> menisk Kubuntu 6.10 sual booting with XP
<menisk> carutsu: Don't buy vista, you still have the option of buying a dell with XP, you just have to click that link at the front of the site.
<menisk> carutsu: Like hardware.
<SilentDis> menisk: there's some dell models that'll ship without an OS installed, with a FreeDOS install disk too.  shaves a good $100 or so off the system :)
<menisk> SilentDis: Let carutsu know.
<carutsu> not too much
<SilentDis> carutsu: Dell offers a line of machines (the "L" series I believe) with no OS installed.  Shaves a good $100 off the price (no more microsoft tax) :)
<carutsu> menisk... a 1 year old centrino 1.7 Ghz 512MB DDR2 100 GB... a normal PC
<SilentDis> oy I SO need to upgrade.  lol
<Iwonder|too> can someone share there adept repository source list?
<carutsu> SilentDis... mmm not too much save, but i'd be able to use it for more Ram or something, xD
<carutsu> SilentDis, why?
<SilentDis> Athalon XP 1900 (1.6GHz), 1.25GB RAM, AGP Nvidia 7600GS vid.  No SATA, no USB 2 even.  lol
<menisk> carutsu: If you do get a inspiron 1501, make a point of getting the 9cell 85whr battery, I get a good 7 and a half hours out of it on windows, normal use too. Just wind the processor back to 800mhz and dim the screen. Not such a bad performance hit either.
<igi_> can someone try to install octave-sp package in 6.10, I can't do it, seems to be dependent on outdated packages?
<carutsu> OMG!
<firecrotch> !info octave-sp
<menisk> carutsu: I use the battery everyday, at t hasn't depleated that badly.
<ubotu> octave-sp: Semidefinite Programming functions for GNU Octave. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2003-3 (edgy), package size 313 kB, installed size 488 kB
<igi_> !info octave-sp
<menisk> carutsu: You forget it's on battery cause you can lose it that long, I'm on 9% reaming and 1:02 minutes.
<menisk> :P
<SilentDis> I do make up for it in storage space.  350GB in 2 drives on the machine, 160GB on a netdrive... and a 1TB RAID0 Array running on SCSI Ultra-Wide2 :)
<menisk> Crazyness.
<menisk> SilentDis: Holy. Teh. F**king. Crup.
<carutsu> menisk that's amazing my bateries only last for an hour
<carutsu> you are killing me guys
<SilentDis> menisk: I barely use the raid array.  it's all full-height server drives in an external enclosure.  sounds like a jet engine at takeoff and vibrates my whole house lol
<menisk> carutsu: This is my first lappy, when I get a new one, I am making a point of getting the biggest battery.
<carutsu> menisk so there are better bateries?
<menisk> SilentDis: Cheap flights to new your, boarding downstaris.
<mervteck> Can Anyone help me get my sound working? the thing the bot says didnt help.
<menisk> carutsu: Yes, I think there is a 4cell, 6cell and 9cell, I got the 9 and love it.
<menisk> SilentDis: Newyork*
<menisk> mervteck: What kind of sound card is it? Model etc.
<firecrotch> igi_: Your best bet would be to try to install all of it's dependencies first
<igi_> can someone try to install octave-sp package in 6.10, I can't do it, seems to be dependent on outdated packages?
<SilentDis> menisk: more like right in my 'puter room.  i use to use it for vid editing, as it was the FASTEST thing in the world.  with all 4 drives clicking away, I'd saturate the scsi channel at times lol
<mervteck> SB Live .... uhh i know its a 5.1 i forget the number from it, whats the command in konsole to check it
<menisk> carutsu: If you like music, my lappy has a HD sound card :D
<firecrotch> igi_: apt-cache showpkg octave-sp will show you all of it's dependencies
<SilentDis> mervteck: lspci will give you a list of your PCI devices :)
<igi_> firecrotch: I tried, but there is a deoendent package which I can't find in reps
<igi_> it is outdated
<Orange1> are we discussing specs!?
<igi_> I can find only newer version
<firecrotch> igi_: Which package?
<mervteck> 01:08.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 05)
<carutsu> menisk, i gotta go for one myself, however i must do it personally, acording to their site, they'll charme 1,600usd for 1.6ghz core 2 duo, 80gb, 512 DDR2!
<carutsu> that's insane
<igi_> firecrotch: libhdf5-1.6.4-0
<mervteck> OH! EMU10K1 is the model i believe
<Orange1> carutsu: for a laptop 1600$?
<carutsu> yep
<Orange1> carutsu: too much
<carutsu> i know!, http://www.dell.com/content/products/features.aspx/precn_m65?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&adv=NBAdvisor
<Orange1> carutsu: dell too..
<Orange1> carutsu: o well i got a dell too.. battery life atmost 2hours if i dont game
<SilentDis> as this is all about ubuntu, i'd like to recommend people check out http://www.system76.com/ they sell ubuntu preinstalled on desktops and lappys :)
<Orange1> and i have that 9-cell batt
<mervteck> =O
<mervteck> best site ever! xD
<carutsu> Orange1, you probably have the 3 cell..
<carutsu> Orange1, what1?
<Orange1> carutsu: no no.. im certain its 9 cell
<Orange1> i have 2 of them. so i can swap
<carutsu> Orange, then you gotta have a 8core, or something!@
<Orange1> carutsu: something like that
<firecrotch> igi_:  wow, that's an outdated package for sure! It's from Breezy!
<SilentDis> and i'm pretty sure you could talk 'em into throwing kubuntu on there rather than ubuntu :)
<Orange1> !UUE
<igi_> firecrotch: are you maintainer, can you fix this?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kraut> moin
<firecrotch> igi_: Nope, not a maintainer, but I'm trying to figure out some way to get ocatave-sp installed for you
<SilentDis> firecrotch: pull from the debian repos and install by hand maybe?
<carutsu> menisk, can you private me, so we arent doing off-topic
<carutsu> ?
<mervteck> =( i miss my sound >.<
<Orange1> anyone know of a good power surge to take on vacation... dont want the lappy to burn out cuz extreme electricity flunctuations
<carutsu> mervteck so do i
<carutsu> ever heard of APC?
<firecrotch> SilentDis: That's what I'm thinking, trying to find it :)
<SilentDis> Orange1: check out APC.  they put out a lot of nice power utils, and I know they make portable supressors and such.  I've had really good luck with their UPS units :)
<firecrotch> igi_: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fs%2Fsemidef-oct%2Foctave-sp_2003-2_i386.deb&md5sum=8494ec2b7c56510d8b919337645547ce&arch=i386&type=main  Download the package from one of the mirrors there, and try to install it
<mervteck> can anyone figure out why my sound wont work =\
<firecrotch> !automatix > mervteck
<SilentDis> mervteck: you mentioned you were going to try booting in windows.  what happened, must've missed it :)
<Orange1> SilentDis: the electricity goes out alot where im going.. and its very unstable or the current is very low -- apc it is
<SilentDis> Orange1: they even have portable UPS units now :)
<SilentDis> Orange1: an extra battery for your lappy hehe
<igi_> firecrotch: this is even worst, dependent on libhdf5-1.6.2-0
<carutsu> menisk, ever had any troubles with AMD architecture? is same as intel's 386?
<carutsu> SilentDis i was who was going to boot on windows, however i just got lazy
<SilentDis> oh lol, sorry
<carutsu> SilentDis, xD!
<mervteck> HAHA i never boot windows! cept my server tower but ehh...
<Orange1> SilentDis: UPC comes with surge and all those other features to prevent it from dmging hardware?
<mervteck> ive officially given up windows, strictly linux but problem is everything goes slow to start, due to me being still noobish, trying to get better but so far everyones either not been able to teach meh too much or was a total dick =\
<carutsu> Orange1, make sure it has their Pick?-shaving technology, my father sell them
<Iwonder|too> damn i think i should have done the system upgrade before i got 1300 packages on here
<sandro__> hi and good morning all .. im having trouble with krdc/rdesktop .. i get very weird output when moving intuition elements .. is there an alternative to using "rdesktop" ?! im running 1.4.1 - homepage says 1.5 is released - can i find that on any repos ?
<SilentDis> Orange1: I've been running their UPS units for years.  i tend to stick to the ones with insurance on 'em.  they certify no power damage, so long as you use it properly, up to something like $10,000.  I've actually had this machine remain on and fine through massive electrical storms that caused mammoth spikes both up and down, and the ups just keeps chugging :)
<menisk_> carutsu: I managed to crash my router, sorry if you were trying to talk to me.
<SilentDis> Orange1: it really is a !worksforme thing though.  with the warntee, at least, you'll get new hardware should something happen :)
<carutsu> menisk: or anyone, have anyone had any compatibility troubles with AMD processors? should i pick the 64bits or stick with 32bits one?
<carutsu> menis_ i did, xD
<SilentDis> eep!  DotE updated, time to go and read for me.  take care all :)
<SilentDis> http://dote2.blogspot.com/ heheehe
<menisk_> carutsu: I am using 64 bit right now, works a charm. But don't use 64bit windows. All the base files are 32bit and it runs slower. :P
<carutsu> menisk_ xD!
<carutsu> menisk_ sure? no problems with drivers issues or so?
<carutsu> what about the 32-only apps? does it virtuallice? or has the same commands?
<mervteck> yeah can someone help me install Wine on my 64 bit, and i KNOW its possible ive done it b4 but forgot how to
<menisk_> carutsu: runs as if it were 32bit, no issues. But runs so much faster on 64bit apps.
<carutsu> menisk_ ok
<menisk_> carutsu: It will cut extracting files in half. When I played with OSX86, it cut the 6GB tarball extraction from 20mins to about 7.
<menisk_> :D
<carutsu> menisk_ wow
<menisk_> carutsu: Definately go dual core though. Another upside of this laptop is it runs very cool, not hot at all.
<carutsu> menisk_ i knew that, dual core or nothing
<menisk_> carutsu: Do you do any 3d gaming?
<carutsu> menisk_ i used to, however since the "change" i haven't
<menisk_> Ah.
<carutsu> menisk_ i have a trouble-maker video card
<carutsu> menisk_ so it's hard to run games on linux
<carutsu> menisk_ its an intel i850
<Iwonder|too> speaking of games,are ya'll running windows games or games ported to linux?
<menisk_> This has a weird video card actually, In windows where it has full support, It runs 256mb ddr and 256mb GDDR, semi intergrated. :P
<mervteck> anyone got a clue how to help meh?
<menisk_> carutsu: You laptop sounds like it would be great for OSX86.
<menisk_> carutsu: You played with OSX86 on it?
<carutsu> OSX86? not at all
<menisk_> carutsu: With an intel xhipset you woyld get almost full support.
<menisk_> carutsu: let me grab a link, essentially it lets you run OS X on a PC.
<menisk_> carutsu: It is illegal, but hey.
<carutsu> menisk_ thats weird
<menisk_> carutsu: You interested?
<carutsu> menisk_ i'm afraid i'll stick with linux
<carutsu> menisk_ thx anyway!
<menisk_> carutsu: Even on the old lappy?
<carutsu> menisk_ eh... oh well hand the link to me
<carutsu> in the lcd panel, what a hell is TrueLife technology?
<menisk_> carutsu: I wish I had an old lappy, I have almost full support for OSX 'cept for my sata, I wonder if it's possible to use a linux driver.
<menisk_> carutsu: I didn't know, so I didn't get it. My LCD is fine.
<menisk_> carutsu: http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<carutsu> there are a lot of options in batery...
<menisk_> carutsu: Get the big one!
<sandro__> just to "be complete" upgrading rdesktop from 1.4.1 (official repo) to 1.5 (dl source at rdesktop.org) fixed all my problems .. all fine now
<carutsu> i was going to pick:
<carutsu> 85 WHr 9-cell Lithium Ion Primary Battery [add $50] 
<carutsu> Dell Recommended
<carutsu> Battery life of up to 5.5 hours
<carutsu> but there's another one: 9-cell  Primary Battery and 9-cell additional Lithium Ion Battery [add $149] 
<menisk_> carutsu: Dell have it wrong, I have powernow on, and that gets you all the way too 7.5 hours
<menisk_> carutsu: That is a 2nd battery.
<menisk_> Someone here who is a linux pro, would it be possible to use a linux driver on darwin seeing as though it is BSD, a ranch of unix.
<menisk_> branch*
<Orange1> carutsu: what are u trying to do?
<menisk_> Orange1: He looking at getting a new laptop and seening what is available.
<firecrotch> menisk_:  I would assume that it would at least have to be modified a little
<Orange1> menisk_: buy the one i got. its awesome
<menisk_> firecrotch: Not something that a noob like me could do.. >_<
<menisk_> Orange1: What have you got, spec me.
<firecrotch> menisk_:  Definitely not, but it can't really hurt to try using it as-is
<carutsu> Orange1: me?
<menisk_> firecrotch: I don't even know how to install it on darwin. Or where to gra it from off my linux installation.
<Orange1> menisk_: T7400 2.16ghz Core2D oc'd to 3.0ghz / 7900GS oc'd too / 2gigs ddr2 667mhz // 100gb 7200rpm // 17" screen with that glossy thing / dell N wireless card
<Orange1> and all those other things like card reader / dvd dual layer burner - etc
<menisk_> Orange1: There is also the matter of what a 14year old like me can afford. :P I'm still in debt from this one. :(
<cpk1> get a job
<cpk1> you should be able to work part time at 14
<menisk_> cpk1: Me? I tried. they said I was to young.
<Orange1> yea... i used to work at a daycare -- caring for kids ages 4-12 when i was 14-17yrs old
<menisk_> Orange1: I just want to pack boxes, stack shelves or whatever I ca get.
<Lynoure> Here they would pretty much tell you "not a chance" except for summer jobs.
<Orange1> ah the old days... i remember running from school to my job everyday - just to be on time
<carutsu> i made all the choicees i wanted, mostly of it was the best they had and is only 931, that's cheap... or i had not a real choice
<Orange1> carutsu: what model?
<Ryiel> hey
<menisk_> carutsu: maybe look at a model up if you can afford better.
<menisk_> Inspiron 640m I think it is.
<carutsu> Orange1: the suggested by menisk, 1501
<Orange1> carutsu: what budget?
<menisk_> Orange1: For a cheap lappy, it's great.
<menisk_> carutsu: Yeah, what is your budget?
<carutsu> i was expecting around 1100-1300
<menisk_> Ah, 'll look around and find some model for you to look at.
<Ryiel> Still no luck, i reconfigured xorg but i still cannot write symbols in openoffice or firefox. (firefox does not even run now :( )
<Orange1> u work carutsu?
<carutsu> Orange1: might be said...
<menisk_> carutsu: Is that USD?
<carutsu> menisk__ yep
<menisk_> Okay.
<menisk_> carutsu: have you got MSN or Jabber, may be easier than talking in a huge channel/
<Orange1> menisk_: they all sleeping menisk_ its ok
<menisk_> carutsu: do you like a small laptop?
<menisk_> carutsu: LOL
<Orange1> carutsu: u might want to look at refurb lappys -- u can get them pretty cheap
<carutsu> sorry was on my RSI break
<menisk_> carutsu: You shoud use dvorak if you have RSI issues.
<carutsu> menisk__ although this seems pretty good for me.. 2GB of ram, 120 GB hdd, the processor i'm not sure, i've never used AMD, so i dont know if AMD Turion 64 X2 Dual-Core Mobile Technology TL-56 is goof
<Orange1> carutsu: $400 off Inspiron purchases of $1499 or more - Coupon code: xxxxxxxxxx
<carutsu> *good
<carutsu> menisk__ nop i dont, and i dont plan to
<menisk_> carutsu: It is good.
<menisk_> carutsu: Why not?
<Orange1> i find anything is good for linux ><
<carutsu> Orange1: xD!
<carutsu> menisk_ i dont plan to... have RSI issues
<Orange1> AMD on lappy is not the way to go
<Orange1> they lost the crown anyway
<carutsu> orange1: whhy?] 
<menisk_> carutsu: It has been proven the dvorak is better than qwerty for RSI.
<Orange1> C2d is so much faster -- first thing i did was compare how fast between my desktop and lappy
<menisk_> Orange1: The Turion is fine until you put it under load, then it eats your battery like I eat cake.
<menisk_> C2D also costs alot more.
<Orange1> desktop is Opteron 2.8ghz dual core  -- 32 seconds and lappy C2d 2.16ghz -- 24 seconds on pure cpu benchmark
<Orange1> i can get u coupons for lappys on dell if u need
<Orange1> $297 off Select Inspiron E1505 Notebooks!  - expiring
<Orange1> move quick!
<menisk_> Orange1: You can still buy them?
<Orange1> menisk_: what u mean?
<menisk_> Orange1: I wish I new, they were good, intergrated graphics. :D
<menisk_> Orange1: The 1501 was supposed to replace the E1501
<menisk_> E1505*
<carutsu> Orange1, menisk_ i gotta go now
<Orange1> carutsu: lata - i do my homework now - its due in 2 hours
<carutsu> sorry, se ya all, and thank you for your advice
<menisk_> carutsu: See ya
<menisk_> I'm left all alone. :(
<menisk_> :P
<carutsu> xD
<Orange1> www.netbookforums.com
<menisk_> Orange1: Hoe old are you?
<menisk_> How*
<Orange1> u can find me a surge protector + battery combo
<Orange1> 20
<menisk_> H/W at 20?
<menisk_> Uni?
<Orange1> going to buy my ticket to carribean in a few minutes! 50 days of vacation! -- i need that surge protector
<Orange1> yes uni
<menisk_> Orange1: Can I come. :)
<Orange1> 6 pages on how i 'feel' about 3 poems
<menisk_> Orange1: Year 9 is a bit more relaxed than that. :P
<firecrotch> Orange1:  Sounds like the first college I went to
<Orange1> lol interesting how u say 'year 9'
<menisk_> :P
<menisk_> Why?
<Orange1> firecrotch: i thought this bs was over - how is a comp sci major gonna use poems...
<cpk1> Orange1: affair with your boss
<menisk_> Orange1: WHat do you call it? Everyone here in AUS does.
<Orange1> firecrotch: not gonna complain too much thou - theres hardly ANY girls in any of my major's classes ... like they dont know how to use a computer...
<menisk_> LOL
<menisk_> I gtg, be all.
<Orange1> menisk_: lata
<firecrotch> Orange1:  I made the mistake of going to a liberal arts college (major in Biology) and I only had 1 Bio class in the entire year, the rest was stupid shit like art and poetry and stuff
<firecrotch> So I proceded to flunk out and now I'm going to a tech school :)
<Orange1> firecrotch: im saving all the stupid classes like 'humanities' + 'electives' for final year
* cpk1 is a liberal arts major
<Orange1> cpk1: didnt know there was such a thing
<pete__> how hard is it to learn ssh type stuff????
<Orange1> pete__: it depends on the person
<cpk1> yup, in fact here at my uni there are TWO liberal arts majors
<Orange1> cpk1: what kind of job u aiming for?
<cpk1> teaching
<Orange1> teaching what
<pete__> Orange1: any recomendations on where a beginner can get info>?
<Orange1> pete__: sry - i have yet to begin on that myself.. need to learn to route my myself from school's limit'd connection to my home connection then to outside world.
<cpk1> elementary school or english
<Orange1> -my*
<Orange1> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Orange1> there u go
<pete__> haha i could have done that but ty anyway
<Orange1> lol kk
<danny500> Hey Guy's
<danny500> been a while
<danny500> Jucato, you here?
<danny500> #ubuntu
<sandro__> huh there is no more kruler in 6.1 ?
<riccardo> hi all
<riccardo> i really need help with kubuntu :(
<riccardo> i'm using a modem\router ethernet
<riccardo> and i don't understand why everytime i must edit the file resolve.conf and insert the correct dns about my provider
<riccardo> evrytime also if i edit like a root
<riccardo> it restore himself to 192.168.1.1 that is the gateway
<riccardo> and if i don't change the dns address i can't connect to internet
<riccardo> any suggestion? :(
<riccardo> thanks for who can help me
<riccardo> :(
<riccardo> hi all please could you help me?
<sandro__> ?
<riccardo> hi, are you italian?
<sandro__> im new to this but what you saying is: your /etc/resolv.conf gets modified ?
<riccardo> yes everytime that i restart i must edit resolv.conf with the correct dns of my internet provider
<riccardo> because it's restored always to de default address192.168.1.1
<Tm_T> !staticdns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staticdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> agh
<riccardo> :(
<riccardo> the strange thing is that i edite like root everytime
<riccardo> and everytime restore to 192.168.1.1
<riccardo> :(
<Tm_T> riccardo: well, your system is set to get dns using dhcp ;)
<riccardo> yes maybe my router use dhcp
<riccardo> but how to resolve this problem?
<Tm_T> riccardo: well, basicly, do google with "Ubuntu static dns" or similar ;)
<sandro__> im sorry im busy here all i can say its very weird cause ill get very suspicous if i find out my system rewriting itself
<Tm_T> sandro__: well, if you set it to rewrite, that's the thing here, its should be rewritten in time to time ;)
<riccardo> ok iwill try to find something
<riccardo> i'm using kubuntu
<riccardo> first of all thanks for your help
<riccardo> ;)
<Tm_T> riccardo: can't remember exactly, but it should be one simple edit in interfaces file, prolly adding dns server ip there or similar
<riccardo> thanks i'm searching solutions with google
<pete__> amarok blows. completely.
<pete__> argh
<eilker> kdm is not working, i wanna have a small script on my desktop to close pc. any help pls ?
<eilker> sudo halt // but i dont know how to write in script...
<angela_> why is kubuntu slow :(
<angela_> kde is slow
<angela_> it takes too much to load applications
<angela_> anyone have the same experience? kubuntu 5.10/6.06 was faster for me
<Tm_T> angela_: well, can't really say, do you have hard numbers you measured?
<DarkED> hi, I'm using the livecd kubuntu disc to install kubuntu and I resized my windows partition but it went a lot faster than usual
<DarkED> is this normal?
<angela_> no, i didnt measure .. just the loadavg
<angela_> and i dont have any resource hog processes running
<Tm_T> angela_: well, unless there's something to look to, it's only feeling and nothing can be done just for it I afraid
<angela_> hmm... thats why i use freebsd/fluxbox...
<angela_> i hope 7.04 will be faster
<DarkED> also ... in the graphical installer if I want to have a separate / and /home partition do i specify that where it says 'Label' ?
<Tm_T> angela_: well, you haven't said/proved 6.10 is slower than others, this is what I mean, can't know what your "slow" is just by your saying
<DeMolay> DarkED: label is only an ifo field
<DeMolay> you must do that after defining your partitions
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<angela_> Tm_T: i said that applications take way too long to load.. and drawing the windows is slow too
<DarkED> DeMolay: ahh ok, thanks
<M`u`t`e> hello , i am a new user of Kubuntu , the media player Amarok doesnt plays the mp3's i have , plz help
<Tm_T> angela_: yes, how you measured this?
<angela_> Tm_T: and those operations were faster done in older kubuntus for me
* mode/#kubuntu [+b ryanakca!*ryan@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> let's see if that keeps backgound noise down (:
<Tm_T> angela_: can't say what cause your lowness unless you can say something else than it seems to be slow
<eilker> in kde channel there is flood, and i cant call ops
<chijin> hmm is it possible to make a bootable dvd that would boot into DOS? i need to run a hdd diagnostic util that is dos based.. :/
<Tm_T> eilker: sorry, can't help there ;)
<eilker> :)
<chijin> or do i need a windows in order to boot into DOS?
<Tm_T> chijin: IIRC you can get freedos in one floppy etc
<DarkED> okay, what should i put in for my NTFS partiton on the 'mount point' page?
<DeMolay> DarkED: something like /media/win
<sandro__> if it says "This package is part of the official KDE graphics module." how would i find it ? (im still looking for kruler)
<DarkED> DeMolay: ahh, thank you
<DeMolay> and, of course, don't tick format
<Tm_T> sandro__: apt-cache search kruler
<skittles> 9hr downlaod complete for edgy on cable
<sandro__> Tm_T: thank you
<skittles> dowload*
<DeMolay> if you want to preserve your data in that partition
* mode/#kubuntu [-b ryanakca!*ryan@ubuntu/member/ryanakca]  by Tm_T
<sandro__> Tm_T: results in nothing .. i mean i get my prompt back
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<DarkED> DeMolay: yeah, i actually had to untick it :) glad i caught that...
<Tm_T> sandro__: hmm, packages.ubuntu.com
<DarkED> man i love livecd's with GUI installers :)
<DeMolay> they are very easy
<Tm_T> I have never used GUI installer, weird
<DeMolay> and sometimes, out of control
<skittles> are a faster download with the GUI installer?
<DarkED> i've always used the alternate CD (or the text-mode in the dapper days)
<harmental> hi everybody....i remember some time ago....(in the dapper times..) kubuntu automatically made a update+upgrade at startup....suddenly, both of these features dissapeared.....Any ideas on how to set them up again?
<DarkED> but this is the first time i've installed kubuntu (instead of normal ubuntu) so I figured I'd give the livecd a try
<Tm_T> harmental: hmm, that sounds dangerous
<skittles> is Kubuntu different from Ubuntu?
<DarkED> harmental: upgrade has killed a few of my ubuntu installs...
<harmental> Tm_T: why;....im forced to do that manually anyways...
<DarkED> er wait, that was dist-upgrade
<DarkED> my bad
<harmental> i would like to be at least automatically warned when updated packages are available
<DarkED> harmental: just do a sudo update and sudo upgrade once a month
<DarkED> thats what i do, works okay
<Kuwanger> I'm having a small problem installing kubuntu.  Specifically, I'm using the hd-media approach to installation, but setup fails to mount the iso it discovers.
<skittles> i've asked 2 querstions, nobody seems to give an answer or dosen't  know the answer mmm
<Kuwanger> If I try to mount the iso manually, I am told something along the lines of being unable to setup the loop device.
<DarkED> skittles: it's going faster for me with the GUI installer, yes
<cvk77> !info adept-updater | harmental
<harmental> DarkED: call me maniac...But i like to have the very latest versions....there MUST be a way to do that....
<skittles> tks darked
<ubotu> harmental: adept-updater: system update tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1071 kB, installed size 2952 kB
<DarkED> skittles: and i'm not sure what the big difference is between the ubuntu installer and the kubuntu installer, except that they install kde packages vs gnome packages :)
<skittles> whats the difference between kde  and gnome packages?
<DarkED> skittles: no prob... but yeah, it's pretty much hauling for me
<DarkED> skittles: um gnome uses GTK packages, KDE uses Qt
<DarkED> skittles: they just draw off different libraries
<skittles> oic tks
<DarkED> skittles: thats why when you run gnome and KDE apps at the same time it slows things down alot
<DarkED> skittles: it's like running two desktop environments at once
<skittles> took me 9hrs to download Edgy on cable slow downlaod just finished about 20mins ago
<DarkED> skittles: ouch
<skittles> oh cool!
<DarkED> i downloaded kubuntu edgy on an EVDO card in an hour
<skittles> yup, darked
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know of a good kde program to use to edit .pdf files, as adobe acrobat professional (in windows) might? i'm specifically looking for something that has a typewriter-like tool, which can be used to fill in various form fields of a form .pdf and then save the whole thing with the data input as a new .pdf.
<skittles> lucky you ! what's ur secert?
<DarkED> skittles: no secret really, i just picked a server close to me and saved it :)
<skittles> i hope that installing Fiesty Fawn when the update comes out don't take no 9 hrs to downlaod
<DarkED> it's a 1.1mbit connection, i get about 140kb/s down speed
<skittles> mmmm maybe that was my problem
<DarkED> skittles: i think you just picked a slow or heavyload server
<DarkED> cuz on a cable connection ... 45mins max for a CD iso
<skittles> yea me too after what you told me darked
<skittles> decided to down;laod form the site
<DeMolay> skittles: sometimes, the closest server is not the fastest
<skittles> really? mmm
<DarkED> yeah that's true
<DarkED> depends on how many are using it, etc
<crackhead_25> --anyone? anyone know a good adobe acrobat replacement program?
<Kuwanger> skittles: Lucky. :/
<DarkED> a 1000mbit connection isnt so great if 200 people are downloading from it =/
<cvk77> crackhead_25: probably not :)
<skittles> how do you change ur pc name( i guess that what you call it) and the password?
<crackhead_25> can adobe acro pro work on kubuntu?
<crackhead_25> (without vmware.. etc..)
<bumzo> hi pple
<DarkED> skittles: not sure, i always use the same name and pass at install
<DeMolay> crackhead_25: maybe wine...
<skittles> dang i wanna change mine
<bumzo> i havea .tar.gz file i want to install seated on my desktop ... how do i go abt it?
<DeMolay> !hostname
<DarkED> skittles: i know that in gnome there was a panel you could go to in admin that would let you change stuff like that
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<bumzo> ful? jucato?
<bumzo> fuel
<DarkED> i havent used KDE in years so i dont remember if it has one
<cvk77> skittles: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<skittles> not sure if i had gnome, it draPPER DRAKE
<crackhead_25> cvk77: you know of any acrobtat-like program, besides kpdf and adobe's?
<skittles> sry bout caps
<bumzo> anyone ... please
<DarkED> skittles: if it was kubuntu, you had KDE. if it was xubuntu, you had XFCE. if it was ubuntu, you had gnome.
<skittles> this is going on my 3rd week having Linuz<Ubuntu>
<DarkED> lol, you mean Linux? ;)
<cvk77> crackhead_25: LaTeX and OpenOffice can export PDF
<skittles> yea was ubuntu
<skittles> yes
<cvk77> crackhead_25: but both won't serve your needs
<skittles> lol i see my mistake
<bumzo> who knows how to install .tar.gz
<DarkED> yeah, if it was ubuntu it was gnome
<cvk77> bumzo: tar.gz is just an archive, about the same as .ZIP or .RAR on windows
<DarkED> i'm amazed at how fast the kubuntu livecd is ... the ubuntu livecd is a slideshow on this system
<DarkED> yay for KDE
<skittles> i sent off for the Ubuntu cd
<DarkED> thats why i always used the alternate cd's
<cvk77> bumzo: so probably anything can be inside of it - sourcecode, an installer package, dirty images, etc.
<Kuwanger> Shame I didn't copy down the exact wording mount gave me. :/
<DarkED> Kuwanger: funny how that happens eh?
<Kuwanger> DarkED: I wouldn't call it funny, exactly.
<bumzo> well .. .it has openoffie 2.1.0. how do i ''unpack'' it? cvk77?
<DarkED> Kuwanger: true... what were you having trouble with again?
<skittles> ya need a sense of humor......Kuwanger
<Kuwanger> skittles: I had a sense of humor..  Then my keyboard died.
<skittles> oic sry
<Kuwanger> DarkED: I'm going the hd-media route and iso-scan fails to mount the alternative iso.  Trying to do the mount manually and I get some error about being unable to setup loop.
<skittles> have a lovely nite everyone niter's
<DarkED> well, the install is done
<DarkED> be back in a few minutes
<Kuwanger> Okay..just confirmed that what I downloaded has the right md5 hash.
<Kuwanger> So, at least htat wasn't a waste of 60hrs.
<Kuwanger> err, that
<cvk77> bumzo: if you don't really need 2.1.0 and 2.0.4 is enough for you, the better way to install it, would be to install it with adept, or type "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org" in an konsole
<Kuwanger> Hmm...I wonder if it's a permissions issue.
<cvk77> bumzo: but generally, you unpack tar.gz with "tar xzf <filename>"
<crackhead_25> how do i find where something just installed? i just installed pdftk (may be the program i was looking for), through adept, and it completed, and i was looking in the klaunch menu and did not see it, although i see all of my other programs..
<bumzo> have u used ''madriva'' cvk77?
<cvk77> !tar.gz | bumzo
<ubotu> bumzo: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<bumzo> yes ... the open office in madreva is REALLY cool
<bumzo> this one looks like office 97 lol
<cvk77> bumzo: i'm pretty sure that it's the same version
<Kuwanger> On an up note, I found someone in Nov 2006 with the same problem.
<cvk77> bumzo: and i doubt that updating to 2.1 will change oo's looks
<Kuwanger> On a down note, there doesn't seem to be a resolution. :/
<darked> Well, that went well :)
<crackhead_25> how do i find where something just installed? i just installed pdftk (may be the program i was looking for), through adept, and it completed, and i was looking in the klaunch menu and did not see it, although i see all of my other programs..
<jermain> guys, im going to buy a new printer, are there several things i should keep in account?
<jermain> for running them under linux that is
<jermain> or does the printer get recognized just as easily?
<jermain> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<cvk77> jermain: don't buy a windows-only printer :)
<DarkED> and boy do i love the fact that it mounts my ntfs external HDD automatically with no issues
<jermain> :)
<mkquist_> not canon...lol
<jermain> not cannon :) ill keep that in mind. Epson any good?
<mkquist_> i just know that while i love my canon, so far not in linux
<jermain> :o i'll keep that in mind haha
<jermain> well im off, thanks for the advice guys!
<cvk77> jermain: my experience shows that cheap printers of any brand are usually crap...
<MobsterLobster> i need help with installing Kubuntu
<jermain> !printer
<antipop> how why are panels on top always 48 pixels ?
<MobsterLobster> i just downloaded and burnt the ISO but when i reload it loads to CLI not live Gui
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<antipop> i want 2 panels, bottom and top, both 24 pixels
<MobsterLobster> i really need help. its a MSI L720 laptop and the user is not happy with XP
<Kuwanger> Hmm..  Far as I can tell, it's some sort of busybox bug involving devfs and /dev/loop/# vs /dev/loop#.
<cvk77> antipop: did you resize the panel?
<MobsterLobster> anybody got an idea?
<cvk77> !patience | MobsterLobster
<ubotu> MobsterLobster: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<antipop> yup
<antipop> if my bottom panel is 24 and i add another its on 48 pixels
<neoncode> Hey, out of intrest. How big is the Kernel Source tree when uncompressed?
<Lynoure> MobsterLobster: If you have some specific problem during install, it makes sense to tell so.
<MobsterLobster> i am very sorry its just i have never had this problem before and have no idea whats wrong
<antipop> if i right click the panels, -> options it affects only the first panel on bottom
<Lynoure> MobsterLobster: do you get error messages of any kind?
<MobsterLobster> not that i can remember i will run start x and see
<Lynoure> MobsterLobster: check the logs, too.
<Jucato> antipop: you need to restart Kicker (the panel) so that you can configure newly added panels (it's a bug). press Alt+F2 and enter this command: dcop kicker kicker restart
<cvk77> !info linux-source-2.6.17 | neoncode
<ubotu> neoncode: linux-source-2.6.17: Linux kernel source for version 2.6.17 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.1-11.35 (edgy), package size 44997 kB, installed size 45128 kB
<MobsterLobster> fatal error no screens found is answer to startx
<neoncode> Ahh right. thanks cvk77.
<MobsterLobster> how would i check logs?
<antipop> Jucato, thanks! i was playing around with this thing 30 mins -.-
<MobsterLobster> lynoure i have no CLI exp so how would i check the logs?
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: could you please paste the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* Kuwanger sighs.
<Kuwanger> Guess I'll just have to work around it.. :/
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: oh wait.. that would be hard without a browser ;)
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: is this a very new installation of Kubuntu? or did you already install something before this happened? like NVIDIA/ATI drivers?
<MobsterLobster> i have installed nothing this is the live cd
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: just type "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and look for lines starting with "(EE)"
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: oh you can't boot into the live cd?
<antipop> Jucato, do you know how i get the k-menu button on the top pannel, im not able to drag and drop it like the clock
<MobsterLobster> thats right live cd is giving CLI
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: have you tried the "Boot into safe graphics mode" option?
<Jucato> antipop: right-click, Add Applet to Panel, K Menu
<cvk77> antipop: right-click, add mini-program, kmenu
<cvk77> antipop: err.. yes.. applet, not mini-program. lost in translation here :)
<antipop> thanks
<MobsterLobster> cvk i am doing it now
<Jucato> an applet is a mini-program though
<Jucato> :)
<cvk77> Jucato: it's just called "Mini Programm" (=mini program) in the german localization...
<antipop> miniprogram! the other menu dont add entries like shutdown
<Jucato> ?
<antipop> nvm i got it
<cvk77> Jucato: i wonder who came up with it, as "applet" isn't that uncommon in germany
<Jucato> I wouldn't know...
* Jucato knows nothing about German... much less translation...
<MobsterLobster> is there a find function so i can find the errors its a huge file
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: if you use "less" you can search with "/"
<Jucato> cvk77: would "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE" be easier?
<antipop> cvk77, whats the tray called in kde ?
<Jucato> system tray...
<MobsterLobster> copy paste isnt possible because its a diff computer. cvk will jucatos command work?
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: or, as jucato implied, you could simply print out all lines containing "EE" by typing his command
<Jucato> antipop: you can only have one system tray at a time in KDE. if you want to put the system tray somewhere else, you need to remove the first one before you can add it somewhere
<MobsterLobster> i will do that
<antipop> i lost my tray at the moment, dont know how to get it back
<antipop> is the tray a miniprogram too ?
<Jucato> antipop: yesh
<cvk77> antipop: applet, yes :)
<cvk77> oh, btw:
<cvk77> !de | antipop
<ubotu> antipop: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<cvk77> antipop: i think the tray is called "systemabschnitt" in german
<MobsterLobster> our prob seems to be  no video BIOS mdes for chosen depth and screen(s) found, but none have useable configuration
<MobsterLobster> *modes
<antipop> cvk77, danke! didnt get any response in the german channel with that problem
<MobsterLobster> cvk or jucato does that mean Kubuntu isnt finding my screen?
* Jucato scratches his head...
* cvk77 scratches as well
<MobsterLobster> is this a problem laptop maybe? my grand father wanted linux and i said Kubuntu over suse
<Jucato> wow...
* Jucato hasn't encountered this error message before though...
<MobsterLobster> that was 2 error mesages
<Jucato> tried Googling about the error message?
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: You could take a look at kanotix though, it uses the great hardware detection of knoppix
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: and is therefor problably more suited for notebook use
<MobsterLobster> well i googled the bit bios prob I810 and found out its my chipset
<MobsterLobster> maybe i should give SuSE a try to see if it installs
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: you should really check out kanotix (http://kanotix.com/changelang-eng.html) before. it's debian-based like ubuntu.
<cvk77> but enough kanotix-worshipping now :)
<MobsterLobster> if i use Kanotix can i change repos to Ubuntu to get Ubuntu system?
<Smurphy[ACS] > MobserLobster: Ich have that CHipset too - and no issues on a Mac-Mini ... with KUbuntu 6.10
<MobsterLobster> odd
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: well, if you want an ubuntu system, i'd rather recommend using the text based installer...
<MobsterLobster> would that answer my problem or would i be stuck with a CLI system?
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: no, of course not
<MobsterLobster> then how would i startX?
<Smurphy[ACS] > !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<Smurphy[ACS] > !915resolution >MobsterLobster
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: if you use the text-based installer you have the same system as if you used the live cd
<MobsterLobster> i will try then
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: but i really doubt that your X will work out of the box then
<MobsterLobster> hope i dont need a new disc
<MobsterLobster> true
<MobsterLobster> im trying safe graphics mode,
<MobsterLobster> smurphy i will try that package thank you
<mdtyke> Hey.. can someone help me set up CPU frequency stepping on my Kubuntu (laptop)
<cvk77> mdtyke: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_enable_your_CPU.27s_Power_Saving.2FFrequency_Scaling_features
<mdtyke> When I try to modprobe 'speedstep_centrino', it says it can't be found
<mdtyke> Ajny ideas?
<mdtyke> I cant see it in Adept either to load it
<MobsterLobster> well i tryd the SuSE disk and it seems to be working so it looks like untill fiesty or kanotix this is a SuSE RPM box
<aha> hi @ all
<cvk77> MobsterLobster: my condolences :)
<MobsterLobster> thank you. i love Kubuntu and i love the community sorry if i came on strong at first
<aha> I switched to kubuntu 6.10 this w/e. Great distribution. But I experience problems with Eclipse (or PyDev). Eclipse doesn't want to close and even killing the eclipse didn't work. It keeps on running.
<djdarkman> aha: install ksysgaurd
* genii has a coffee and thinks about nothing in particular
<aha> djdarkman: I have already installed KDE System Guard. Actually I killed the eclipse process via Ksysguard
<djdarkman> that should have done it
<aha> so I thought,... really strange. the dialogs are still there and decorators reacting ("close", "move to desktop x..." etc.)
<aha> and there is no eclipse process running any more
<aha> at least not with "eclipse" in the name
<djdarkman> if you press close on the windows ,doesn`t kwin ask if you want to kill it?
<aha> there is the eclipse window, above of there is a "new project wizard window". the eclipse window doesn't ask me if I want to kill when clicking on close. the other window says that there is an active operation and thus I can't close the window. I think this is an eclipse message... and some weired bug, since the project wizard window doesn't close.
<mdtyke> It seems its actually "Intel Mobile Voltage Positioning" that I need to enable via Linux.. any ideas?
<aha> but shouldn't both windows should have disappeared as I killed the process "eclipse" anyway?
<djdarkman> mdtyke: my idea is maybe recompiling the kernel....
<mdtyke> well why/how do I do that?  I've only installed it
<djdarkman> aha: maybe eclipse is just a sub process
<mdtyke> and by the way, in my startup it's showing 2 kernels; how can I get rid of one
<MobsterLobster> when is the release for feisty? is everything on track?
<aha> well... sub-process of which process... i looked for "java", but could not find one. the process table shows "all processes"
<djdarkman> mdtyke: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_enable_your_CPU.27s_Power_Saving.2FFrequency_Scaling_features
<Jucato> mdtyke: you uninstall kernels like you install any other package. through apt-get or adept. however you might want to keep a backup working kernel in case the current one stops working
<djdarkman> have you read this?
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: so far so good
<Jucato> !feisty | MobsterLobster
<ubotu> MobsterLobster: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<MobsterLobster> jucato so all we have is April, no date of yet?
<djdarkman> MobsterLobster:  well it`s prety much in alpha I already reported a few bugs ,so if you need your PC for productivity I advise you not to install feisty
<MobsterLobster> i have a box that has feisty as it was at herd1 at some1s house
<mdtyke> djdarkman: no details on my CPU there
<mdtyke> and the packages it mentions can't be found in an updated Adept
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: look at the ReleaseSchedule page
<mdtyke> jucato, how do I recompile the kernel though
<djdarkman> sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<mdtyke> says it can't be found
<MobsterLobster> lol my feisty always crashed with 3d legacy drivers
<Jucato> !kernel | mdtyke
<ubotu> mdtyke: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<djdarkman>  MobsterLobster ,it has a lot of other problems
<MobsterLobster> im sure it does i just never tesed them
<MobsterLobster> *tested
<mdtyke> Should I have  linux 2.6.17.11 kernel installed
<mdtyke> which should I keep?  I have .10 and .11
<MobsterLobster> there any feisty users here?
<djdarkman> I`m testing it now on my desktop PC ,just beacause I have my laptop to fall back to
<mdtyke> well my CPU is always running at 100% frequency.  It's a Celeron-M, and on Windows when I checked the Computer properties thing, it would always be variable speeds.. especially when I was on battery
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: me. you can find more in #ubuntu+1
<mdtyke> in Linux, its always at 100% (1.70GHz), and my battery is draining so fast.. I think that's the problem
<MobsterLobster> ok i will go join
<djdarkman> mdtyke: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=cpufrequtils&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<djdarkman> mdtyke: have you enabled the universe repository?
<mdtyke> Yea
<djdarkman> then I don`t know why you can`t find it
<mdtyke> Should I remove the .10 kernel, since i assume I'm using .11?
<djdarkman> no reason
<djdarkman> type unama -a
<djdarkman> mdtyke: it will ouput your currently running kerne
<djdarkman> l
<mdtyke> command not found
<djdarkman> sorry
<djdarkman> I meant
<djdarkman> uname -a
<mdtyke> oh uname, ok
<mdtyke> Linux matt-vaio 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<waylandbill> I know that webmin is not recommended for use any longer. Anyone know why?
<mdtyke> so is it perfectly 100% safe for me to just remove .10 in Adept?
<mdtyke> What version are you using?
<djdarkman> mdtyke: I`m running feisty on this machine
<mdtyke> ok
<mdtyke> so I can remove it from Adept?
<djdarkman> I have a laptop too with edgy
<djdarkman> mdtyke: you can but it won`t do anything
<djdarkman> it won`t help you
<djdarkman> you may try to manually install the package
<mdtyke> It's removing 4 packages.. linux-headers-xxx, linux-headers-xxx-generic, linux-image-xxx, linux-restricted-modules-xxx
<mdtyke> Oh I know, but im just trying to free up space
<mdtyke> Ill do an Adept update in a minute to see if it can find that package again.. hold on
<djdarkman> you can try sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<djdarkman> I don`t think I have it installed on my laptop ,but it doesn`t seem to drain fast
<mdtyke> mine goes in about 40mins, as opposed to 2 hour
<mdtyke> s
<djdarkman> that depends on what you are doing
<mdtyke> web browsing
<djdarkman> for example if you are writing a dvd film ,using wireless ,listining to music at the same time ,it drains battery fast
<djdarkman> ahhh ok
<djdarkman> i`ll test this myself ,maybe it can save some power for me
<matysek> hi there :P
<mdtyke> ok.. did an update in Adept
<mdtyke> lemme look for it now
<mdtyke> ok.. so what am I looking for
<mdtyke> you said cpufrequtils, but the other thing said to remove that
<mdtyke> but ill try it anyway
<djdarkman> don`t realy know ,mine laptop works fine
<mdtyke> does your CPU freuqney change/
<mdtyke> ill restart, brb
<mdtyke> wanna check the old kernels gone from grub
<Contrast83> Aside from sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-config enable, is there anything else I need to do to get the proprietary nVidia driver running on Feisty?
<Contrast83> Are there any nVidia/Feisty users in here?
<SmokeyD> yep
<SmokeyD> what is a good kde program to transcode avi/divx/etc to video dvd?
<Contrast83> SmokeyD, DeVeDe works well if you want something really simple. QDVDAuthor is more suitable if you're wanting to make menus, etc.
<SmokeyD> ok, thanks Contrast83
<SmokeyD> what was your question on nvidia/Feisty?
<Contrast83> SmokeyD: No problem. How did you get the nVidia proprietary driver running? I keep running into problems.
<SmokeyD> I didn't. I had problems too. Openoffice didn't want to start
<SmokeyD> I switched to the nv driver
<Contrast83> sudo apt-get install'd nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-config --enable'd, and X wouldn't start after that.
<SmokeyD> not ideal but it works for now
<Contrast83> Jucato, are you still in here?
* genii sends out the bloodhounds for Jucato
<Contrast83> genii: Thanks.
<genii> :)
<maan84> Hello, I've been searching the forums, I'm trying to do something I thought was easy, I have a mounted ntfs drive read only, and I've burned all I wanna save, now I just wanna format it to ext3, what is the easiest way to do this? Thank you :)
<Contrast83> I love how Feisty uses the god-awful Vesa driver for my nVidia card out of the box. Looovely.
<maan84> From inside Kubuntu?
<genii> Weird, he asks a question then leaves
<waylandbill> genii: I know. I was going to answer it and noticed he was gone when tab completion didn't find his nick
<genii> waylandbill: Same here
<nosrednaekim> hey.....my wireless is defaulting to an access point that isn't around anymore, I have to change it on every boot to be the one I want...
<nosrednaekim> any body know where the setting for that is?
<Jucato> Contrast83: did you install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)?
<genii> He lives!
<Contrast83> Jucato: Not yet, wasn't sure if that'd be the same on Feisty.
* genii hands Jucato his caffeinated beverage of choice
<Jucato> Contrast83: the $(uname -r) part makes sure that installs the linux-restricted-modules version that matches your kernel version
<Jucato> Contrast83: not installing it will make X *not* work even if you installed nvidia-glx
<Jucato> genii: thanks :)
<Contrast83> Jucato: Thanks. I'll try that.
<waylandbill> genii always comes through with the caffeine. :-D
<Jucato> yeah
<genii> Jucato No problemmo :)
<Contrast83> I haven't done anything regarding the nVidia driver yet, so just run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" and nvidia-glx-config enable, then reboot?
<genii> waylandbill: LOL way back one of my custom actions on telnet was a "coffee coffee coffee" dance
<waylandbill> :)
<Jucato> Contrast83: yes
<xtavaresx> .
<odinriko> is there a way to get kde to use the labels of external put on windows partitions?  I have a usb drive with 7 fat partitions, and it's rather annoying trying to remember which one is sda2
* genii considers the evils od UUIDs
<nosrednaekim> odinriko: yes, you have to modify your /etc/fstab to mount the drives as "/C" or "/D" or however
<odinriko> ok, there is no way to use the labels on them already, as gnome does?
<nosrednaekim> odinriko: say again? you mean rename the folders?
<genii> odinriko: For some info on this issue see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/36254
<odinriko> thank you genii, thats exactly what I was having problems with.
<Contrast83> Is it normal that text for newly open windows is incredibly small after changing anything in the Colors section of System Settings?
<waylandbill> Contrast83: I wouldn't think the appearance colors, but appearance fonts would.
<jermain> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Contrast83> Changing stuff in Appearance -> Fonts results in exactly the changes I tell it I want; changing stuff in Appearance -> Colors forces me to lot out and back in if I don't want to go blind from eye strain. :-\
<genii> odinriko: If you have the package mtools installed you can manually change the label with the mlabel command.
<genii> !mlabel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mlabel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> ubotu lies! LOL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lies! lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bleh
<Contrast83> lmao
<jermain> GASP! rpm can be converted to deb?
<genii> this is *NOT* recommended!!1
<jermain> :o
<jermain> enthousiasm decreases steadily
<Jucato> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Agiofws> hi
<genii> Jucato Geez! Stop encouraging him! ROFL
<frojnd> hello hre
<frojnd> how can I check how many fps my accelerated nvida has?
<jermain> ty genii and jucato
<Jucato> "but it's quite dangerous" <---
<Chousuke> frojnd: fps in what?
<jermain> you may have saved a comp today
<genii> Well, OK
<Agiofws> i am tryingto enable my local  keyboard switch in xorg.conf  but anything i do in that file won't effectthe gui can anyone help ?
<frojnd> Chouseke: gears?
<Agiofws> does kubuntu have  issue with the local keaboard switch ?
<Chousuke> well, run glxgears
<Jucato> frojnd: glxgears -printfps
<frojnd> Chouseke: beryl?
<Chousuke> it's not a real benchmark though
<waylandbill> jermain: yes. I'm in complete agreement. it's dangerous to say the least.
<Chousuke> dunno about beryl
<frojnd> 4134 frames in 5.1 seconds = 817.202 FPS
<frojnd> 5358 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1059.997 FPS
<frojnd> etc
<frojnd> is this normal
<Chousuke> what card?
<jermain> Okay i'll refrain from it as much as possible then
<Chousuke> seems slow
<frojnd> gefroce fx 5500
<frojnd> I only installed nvidia.glx
<Chousuke> are you running beryl?
<jermain> but if there is a how-to in the ubuntu wiki, i can assume its safe right?
<frojnd> nvidia-glx
<frojnd> yes, I am running beryl
<Chousuke> well then I suppose that's okay
<Jucato> jermain: that's not a "howto" in kubuntu. only describing that there's a tool available. and it's not alright
<frojnd> nvidia-glx and than I changed "nv" into "nvidia"
<Chousuke> 3d performance suffers under beryl as far as I know
<frojnd> hm hm
<jermain> well the thing is, there is a how-to in the wiki that describes how to install a driver for the printer im about to buy
<frojnd> so nvida-glx if fine for accelerating nvida
<jermain> and part of it does include the alien
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<Contrast83> Jucato, just rebooted into KDE. Now when I go into System Settings, it says I'm using the "nv" driver, even though "nvidia" is specified in xorg.conf.
<jermain> but i guess i'd be better off choosing another printer then :)
<waylandbill> jermain: being on a wiki is not a gaurantee of safeness nor that the process will even work.
<Chousuke> frojnd: yes
<jermain> thanks, I'll just go for the safe way and not do it at all
<jermain> There are many other printers i'm sure ^^
<Jucato> Contrast83: try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and restart X
<jermain> thanks again for your advice guys
<waylandbill> jermain: I'd go with a printer with good native support. There are plenty to choose from.
<frojnd> the only way application would work faster in beryl if I put faster nvida in PC ?
<Chousuke> frojnd: I don't know, really
<Chousuke> I've never used beryl
<miltos> i've got HP 1410 hooked up to a "windows box" and i want to print from kubuntu...any help?
<waylandbill> frojnd: anything 3d accelerated would benefit from a faster graphics accelerator card.
<jermain> waylnadbill: thanks, i'm going back to the shop and write down several types and check if they have native support
<frojnd> waylandbill: tnx
<frojnd> :)
<jermain> I'll be back later again ^^
<frojnd> but when I swith cards, do I have to reinstll nvida-glx ?
<waylandbill> miltos: if it's listed in the kde printer setup wizard, you should be able to set it up easily if it's samba shared.
<waylandbill> frojnd: I wouldn't think so.
<Contrast83> Jucato: Thanks anyway, but no dice. :-\
<miltos> waylandbill, i've choosen samba printer inside the wizard, but nothing happens...
<Jucato> Contrast83: what's happening (or not happening)
<waylandbill> miltos: sometimes you need to have account and password and not guest credentials to access a samba printer. That could be one reason.
<Contrast83> It's using the proprietary driver, but System Settings says it's still using "nv," and based on past experience, this means changing anything in System Settings -> Monitor & Display will revert xorg.conf to using "nv"
<Jucato> Contrast83: can you check what's actually being used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? I don't trust System Settings -> Display that much
<miltos> waylandbill, where do you set this passwrod??? during samba setup???
<genii> miltos It is on the Windoze end, on the machine the printer is attached to
<miltos> genii, hi
<genii> miltos Hi
<miltos> genii, but I didn't set any password on the 'windows box"....
<waylandbill> miltos: then you use the account name and password you normally use to log on with.
<Contrast83> Jucato: I already did-- It's using "nvidia,."
<miltos> waylandbill, the account to login to windowz box???
<Contrast83> Jucato: Now I just changed my resolution in System Settings, and it's gone back to using "nv".
<genii> miltos It will default to the user you were logged in as. so if administrator shared the printer, you need administrator login/passwd. If some other user, then their username/passwd. You can also set when sharing it what rights users have to it
<Jucato> Contrast83: I'd trust xorg.conf more.
<Jucato> Contrast83: are you doing those things in System Settings in Administrator mode or as regular user?
<waylandbill> miltos: any user on the windows box that has privs to access the printer.
<Contrast83> Administrator.
<miltos> genii, waylandbill thanks...i'be back in few minutes...
<Jucato> Contrast83: hm... strange... but unless xorg.conf changes, I wouldn't mind it...
<waylandbill> miltos: you put that name and password into the kde printing wizard's page when it asks for it.
<Contrast83> Jucato: It did change. It's using "nv" now. :-\
<Jucato> bah
<Contrast83> (*#&%)#*%)(*@#%()!&@
<genii> waylandbill: Some weirdness I found is if you have some poweruser with rights to the printer and then share a printer from that name, you get the inherited rights etc etc
<Contrast83> And the login screen is f*ct.
<waylandbill> genii: it's all wierd, that's why my linux desktop shares the printer. :-)
<genii> waylandbill: Luckily most of the printers I need to deal with all plug directly into the LAN :)
<Contrast83> Ok, I think I've gotten it to an acceptable state.
<mastermind> hi to all ,iam new to kubuntu ,can anyone plz help me.
<Contrast83> The login screen is still jacked up, but it is using the "nvidia" driver and the resolution I want. Just ran nvidia-xconfig again.
<waylandbill> mastermind: maybe.
<waylandbill> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mastermind> wat are the basic things tat i should knew about this kubuntu
<Contrast83> Jucato: Which, if any, 3rd party repositories are you using for Feisty?
<Jucato> Contrast83: will it shock you if I said "none"?
<Jucato> I only have 2 lines in my repo enabled for now
<Contrast83> Playing it extra safe?
<Jucato> no... because it's futile for now...
<Contrast83> Ohh.
<genii> mastermind The way you navigate or use it is something like Windoze. Don't power off by the power button. For playing wmv or microsoft proprietary things you need extra codecs.
<Jucato> 1) feisty isn't even in beta, so it's kinda crazy to try adding to the possibility of breakage; 2) most packages are up to date anyway
<rtsg>  /VERIFY AAAAAcIA0AYwdX4R4E8AAA-109951755
<jermain|shopping> :( i can't find a suitable printer ,.. I guess i'll just get one and install it on my windows comp
<Contrast83> jermain: HP has great Linux support.
<genii> jermain|shopping: What kind of printing mainly will you be doing? text? colour?
<jermain|shopping> text and colour
<waylandbill> jermain|shopping: if you're looking for an inkjet, hp is one of the best supported
<genii> Yes, HP has been very very good to me
<jermain|shopping> hmm
<jermain|shopping> to be honest i avoided hp because i heared they have cheap printers and pricy cartridges
<waylandbill> their carts are getting better in price.
<mastermind> genii ,how to download the codecs??
<genii> jermain|shopping: If your budget goes up to $400 range get a tcp based laser
<waylandbill> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> jermain|shopping: ironically, it's rumored that HP has the most Linux-compatible printers..
<jermain|shopping> lol
<genii> mastermind waylandbill just gave you the info for the extra codecs :)
<jermain|shopping> anything to deprive big Bill of my money
<Agiofws> anyone installed gnome on kubuntu ?
<jermain|shopping> :)
<jermain|shopping> I'm going back to the store again :)
<genii> Agiofws: Yes, it's just   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<waylandbill> jermain|shopping: you live next door to the store? :-D
<Contrast83> Well, I'm off to see what I can break in Feisty. >=) Thanks again for the help, Jucato.
<Agiofws> ubuntu-desktop ?
<Agiofws> how many MB genii ?
<genii> Agiofws: Yes. Then from the login manager you select what desktop, KDE or Gnome. Im MB about 400
<[pyro] > does anyone have any ideas on how i can get my pci-ide controler working on install? i dont need its raid function, i just want to install on the drives :(
<genii> [pyro] : In BIOS try and find some settings which disable the raid component or else make it behave in a conventional IDE controller manner.
<kristjan_> how do I disable framebuffer? do I need to bood with vga=normal?
<[pyro] > genii: its a PCI-IDE card ive put into the machine. I have a total of 6 HDD's i want to connect and setup RAID 5 using software raid, but Kubuntu doesnt see the PCI-IDE card on install, so i only see 3 drives (the ones connected to my mb)
<genii> [pyro] : Often there is also a BIOS setting for offboard controllers, to enable/disable
<genii> [pyro] : Failing this you may need a kernel driver to load at boot with a switch to command line for the chipset the card contains
<[pyro] > genii: yeah i checked out the config of the card, and it doesnt let you turn off / on the RAID function. I did some reasearch and it looks like the kernel module is available using the live CD (but software raid isnt).
<[pyro] > genii: the chipset on the card is IT8212F
<[pyro] > genii: can i load an external module when doing an install with the "alternate" cd ?
<[pyro] > genii: i was looking for an easy way out, but the only way i think i may be able to do it is to build my own install CD with a custom kernel including the module i need. :(
<genii> [pyro] : I'd say try to find the addition options for that module. The common generic options for any module would be things like irq=x addr=0xNNN   for instance. In Promise and other drivers there is often a switch to describe how the RAID is
<MK007> Hello, I'm having a slight problem with loading into my install of kubuntu, it gets as fair as mounting root partion then it completly freezes... also i'v tryed using the ubuntu live cd and i hate simuler probelm.. any idea? thanks in advance :D
<mastermind> genii , where to get the synaptics software
<jermain|shopping> wth, i just noticed almost all hp printers work out of the box o.O
<[pyro] > genii: yep gotcha, but the module doesnt seem to be included on any of the install media except for the Live CD, and that wont help me for setting up a RAID 5 :S
<jermain|shopping> im gonna see if my choices do too
<jermain|shopping> :)
<genii> mastermind Synaptic is a standard program with Kubuntu. It is the builtin package manager
<Jucato> genii: not in Kubuntu :)
<mastermind> ok.then how to install it.
<genii> Jucato Damn yer right, I forgot
<mastermind> where do i find that
* genii is in ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu and gets confoozled
<[pyro] > lol
<genii> mastermind You can also use the other package manager, called Adept
<mastermind> where can i find it...
<genii> Can someone tell him what menus? I'm on a w2k box atm
<[pyro] > K / System / Adept
<[pyro] > mastermind: it should be the top one in the System menu
<emonkey-m> or open it with katapult (Alt+Space)
<mastermind> ya found it..
<genii> [pyro]  I'm interested in what lsmod says for the driver it uses on the adapter when livecd sees it
<enry> hi
<genii> also what /dev does it become?
<genii> eg: sd?
<[pyro] > genii: ok, ill have to set it up and find out. I have since taken the card out in disgust thinking it would be easier to get a different one.
<genii> [pyro]  btw I've had great luck with Promise controllers
<[pyro] > genii: yeah? do they just work (tm) ?
<genii> [pyro]  Yup
<[pyro] > genii: im still of the oppinion that getting something that will just work without me having to stuff around with install cd's is the way to go. Something that just works and will continue to work on further releases
<mastermind> pyro,how do i have to access or play ma dvd files
<[pyro] > the cards only cost $20 or so
<[pyro] > !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> [pyro]  For IDE/ATA drives I prefer the tx2 or tx4 cards.They also come in sata now and I think possible 1394
<[pyro] > genni: tx2 or tx4, sweet ill check it out. Thanks for the heads up :)
<[pyro] > they're supported right off the bat on an "alternate" install cd ?
<genii> Yup
<MK007> Hello, I'm having a slight problem with loading into my install of kubuntu, it gets as fair as mounting root partion then it completly freezes... also i'v tryed using the ubuntu live cd and i hate simuler probelm.. i think the problem is somthing to do with my nvida graphic card... please help
<[pyro] > genii: thanks :) looks like ebay will have another listing for a "un-needed functioning PCI IDE/ATA controller card" very soon.
<waylandbill> MK007: have you thought about trying the alternate install CD? it installs in text mode.
<genii> [pyro] : I partition as raid with an extra that doesn't exist yet (for raid5) then format as ext3
<mrbrdo> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2319059 any idea anyone, much appreciated.. problem running WoW in Wine on x64
<miltos> genii, are you still there?
<hilder> ciao sono un niuovo utente kubuntu
<mrbrdo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<[pyro] > genii: i have been setting up all partitions as raid and then setting one drive as hotswap during the install.
<MK007> waylandbill: lol, you read my mind its in the dive as we speak.. but that doesnt seems not to work its judt frozen on uncompressing linux...
<waylandbill> MK007: have you md5sum'd the media to be sure it burnt ok?
<genii> [pyro] : That works :) I specify 1 drive more than what I have as an extra in the array # so I don't have one sitting idle
<genii> (as a live spare)
<MK007> waylandbill: yes, and iv installed off it before so i know it works.
<genii> miltos Yes
<[pyro] > genii: oh right i see, that way you can use the space, but if a drive shits itself, you need to replace it quick smart
<genii> [pyro]  Yuppers
<miltos> printing starts...and all of a sudden stops without printing anything...
<miltos> genii, printing starts...and all of a sudden stops without printing anything...
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<[pyro] > netsplit :(
<genii> miltos Perhaps specify the printer type as Generic PostScript (this will work on your HP) but leave everything else alone
<[pyro] > genii: thanks for your help, better get some shut eye. I'll let you know how i go :)
<genii> [pyro]  :)
<miltos> genii, ok i will try then...
<genii> miltos I will return to my keyboard in about 2 minutes
<miltos> genii, ok
<ubuntu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 130, in ?
<ubuntu>     install(sys.argv[1] )
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 55, in install
<ubuntu>     ret = wizard.run()
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 310, in run
<ubuntu>     self.process_step()
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 741, in process_step
<ubuntu>     self.process_disk_selection()
<Lynoure> ubuntu: take it to a pastebin, please
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 790, in process_disk_selection
<ubuntu>     choice = self.get_disk_choice()
<ubuntu>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py", line 1455, in get_disk_choice
<ubuntu>     return unicode(self.part_disk_buttongroup_texts[id] )
<Jucato> !pastebin | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> KeyError: -1
<ubuntu> ??
<ubuntu> oks
* genii runs out and buys the patented anti-spam goggles
<genii> miltos Did you test with postscript driver?
<waylandbill> genii: those are worth their weight in gold I imagine. :-
<waylandbill> :-)
<genii> waylandbill: They outsell the beer goggles 3to1 I hear ;)
<ubuntu> I am with problems in the installation of the Kubuntu. This error happens!
<fulld> Hello room
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11026/
<fulld> I just installed an updaed my system, now I would like to set my screen resolution.
<fulld> But the maximum I can set is 1024x768. Also, my graphics card is correctly identified.
<ubuntu> Somebody can help me?
<leotavo> plz
<leotavo> :/
<waylandbill> fulld: do you have higher modes set in the xorg.conf?
<fulld> waylandbill: do I set that using some kind of modeline generator?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<waylandbill> fulld: I've not use modelines. I just have modes in the Screen section of mine
<waylandbill> fulld: but I don't see why you couldn't use one
<fulld> waylandbill: nice, thanks
<jermain|shopping> yay
<jermain|shopping> i bought me a printer
<jermain|shopping> :)
<malik_> is it a goof idea to use ntfs3g?...........is it safe or it can crash ntfs partition?
<jermain|shopping> it might be goof(y) but i dunno
<BluesKaj> been using it for 6mos , no probs so far, malik_
<genii> jermain|shopped: What did you eventually decide on?
<malik_> oki kewlies
<genii> ^^ jermain|shopping^  as well
<malik_> is it a good idea to install kmyfirewall?
<malik_> i hav router with NAT n firewall enable on it
<waylandbill> malik_: as always, having good backups is essential. :-)
<BluesKaj> naw, just slow things down ...how many FWs do you need ?
<malik_> see thats thing i dont have backup n i have veryyyyyyyyy imp data on that ntfs partition
<waylandbill> malik_: if the data is that important, make a backup of it
<waylandbill> malik_: if for no other reason then hdd's will fail. ;-)
<malik_> oki firewall is out then...........what abt if there is just a cable modem?
<BluesKaj> you need some anti spy and antivirus and if you think so then use a FW on the windows partition
<malik_> waylandbill: u r my nightmares come true:)
<waylandbill> malik_: if it's a cable modem without a firewall, then a software one becomes a good idea.
<waylandbill> malik_: sorry. it's just reality. When you least need failures is when they come.
<malik_> that true
<malik_> thats true*
<miltos> genii, i tested the postscript drivers without success...and now i had an idea...hold on
<waylandbill> malik_: as for ntfs-3g, when you do have proper backups, then I say go for it.
* genii hangs on
<malik_> so if its just cable modem then software firewall should be in place on linux system.............otherwise on a router with NAT n firewall enabled on it, its not needed
<waylandbill> malik_: yes. if it is a cable modem without a built in router. Some modems are integrated with those now.
<malik_> kudos mate
<elswood> will beryl or compiz be installed with feisty final release?
<miltos> genii, unfortunately the same...it initializes and then it stops...
<malik_> i read on one forum that its a good i dea to have three partitions on linux system.........boot, root, home and fourth with data........they say in that case if u upgrade ur custom settings wont get lost even if u do clean install of the system n software..........how much truth in that?
<waylandbill> malik_: I use / and /home. I guess I should have a seperate data one, but it's served me okay.
<waylandbill> malik_: I do recommend data and/or home seperate from system root.
<Brazil4Linux>  How to hide Konqueror status bar?
<waylandbill> malik_: /boot is normally not necessary. It was to overcome bios limitations that are uncommon at the present time.
<genii> miltos Try changing the queue. I've heard a lot of issues with it lately.Maybe try a Raw queue
<malik_> kudos
<epimeth> speaking of beryl on feisty... do I have to add beryl-project to my sources?
<miltos> genii, ok
<epimeth> I found beryl-manager in the ubuntu repos, but thats it
<Brazil4Linux> :(
<epimeth> also, why is it that some people had kernel revision 12 yesterday but I only got it today?
<malik_> so if we make boot and home and data 3 partitions n then for somereason i have to do clean install that will still keep my custom settings provided i dont format home in the process............n also even if i upgrade from edgy to herd home will keep my custom settings intact?
<epimeth> I think I might be missing a source...
<waylandbill> elswood: beryl isn't listed in the feature specs for feisty. I would highly doubt it anyway as beryl is in alpha.
<epimeth> malik_: yes
<epimeth> malik_: and boot can be tiny
<elswood> Thanks, waylandbill!
<goodseed> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<epimeth> malik_: like, 50 megs is overkill, but with today's hard drives its hard to convince onself to make such a small partition :-)
<malik_> :)......thanx guys
<waylandbill> but /boot isn't particularly necessary. it can be stored on the / parition
<epimeth> waylandbill & malik_: yea, I was about to say that
<epimeth> malik_: my /boot is part of my /
<epimeth> the reason it used to be a separate partition is cuz older bioses could only boot from the first few megs of the hard disk
<epimeth> malik_: so a separate /boot partition was made so that it could be bootable
<malik_> kewlies
<epimeth> malik_: heck... I can't remember the last time I needed a separate /boot
<malik_> i like the feature where if i have stuffed up settings of some software i delete the directory in home n it pops back after refresh n software has default settings restored
<waylandbill> elswood: it's in drafting stage to be installed by default, but that doesn't mean that there is any timeframe for when it will be included.
<miltos> genii, nothing happend with raw either
<elswood> waylandbill: cool!  I'll wait...
<genii> miltos Well, I'm outta immediate ideas then
<miltos> genii, ok
<epimeth> miltos: whats the problem?
<malik_> is there any tool which can convert ntfs to ext3?
<epimeth> waylandbill: soooo... what repos should I add if I want beryl on feisty?
<malik_> without damaging the data on ntfs i mean?
<Brazil4Linux>  How to hide Konqueror status bar?
<epimeth> malik_: why do you want to do that?
<epimeth> Brazil4Linux: I don't understand the question?
<malik_> i want to get rid of the windows totally n i dont have any spare HDD to make backup or move data so that i can format ntfs to ext3
<waylandbill> epimeth: there is an ubuntu beryl project repo. I'm sure that's the one you would want
<waylandbill> elswood: that was meant for you
<waylandbill> oops. no it wasn't. lol
<epimeth> waylandbill: then why do I have beryl-manager in my current repos?
<epimeth> waylandbill: lol
* epimeth hands waylandbill a mug of coffee
<waylandbill> epimeth: that may be the only package that has been accepted for inclusion into that repo
<epimeth> waylandbill: lol... but that doesn't make any sence!
<mdtyke> Hey.. can anyone tell me how I can get KSmoothDock to work
<waylandbill> epimeth: it does if it extends functionality of another older version or unsupported version.
<Brazil4Linux> epimeth: hide the Konqueror status bar like I can do in Firefox
<epimeth> waylandbill: so I have glxgears working and I tested with compiz... when a new window was opened it did a cool effect.  all I need now is to add the repos and install?  nothing else driver/conf wise?
<waylandbill> epimeth: this is the one I have, but it's for edgy: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy main
<epimeth> Brazil4Linux: oohhhh.... why don't you just use firefox?  konqui isn't exactly web2.0 friendly
<waylandbill> epimeth: they have feisty too though. :-)
<Brazil4Linux> I like Konqueror
<Brazil4Linux> Acid2 test rules
<mdtyke> It seems as though it doesn't work on KDE 3.5.5, but surely by now there's a fixf for it.. I just cant find it
<epimeth> I know... I just *really* don't want to add any sources that aren't ubuntu.com
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> waylandbill: ^
<waylandbill> epimeth: then wait is my suggestion
<waylandbill> that repo is pretty bleeding edge and the software is buggy anyway. Probably not a bad idea to wait a while.
<epimeth> waylandbill: I have worked too hard and too long to get beryl working on this damn desktop.  I'm adding those repos even if they'll melt my system into a useless puddle of plastic and silicon
<waylandbill> epimeth: HAHA!
<epimeth> waylandbill: stupid geforce2 mx
<mdtyke> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mdtyke> Hmm, how do I find out which version of KDE I have
<epimeth> waylandbill: so I don't need xgl or aiglx?  or did the nvidia drivers install them already?
<waylandbill> iirc nvidia proprietary should have aiglx capability
<Vincent_k> mdtyke: run kcontrol
<mdtyke> Strange.. im on 3.5.5
<mdtyke> Yet I'm on Edgy.. how do I upgrade?
<Jucato> mdtyke: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<epimeth> mdtyke: what repos are in your sources list?
<mdtyke> edgy
<epimeth> mdtyke: thats not a source, thats a distro :-)
<bigdad1e> can someone help me with my ati video card? i installed it with instructions from the forum. but it wont go past the boot/loading screen on start up. i cant sign in or anything
<mdtyke> Im adding it to the repo list, hold on
<mdtyke> is it recommended to upgrade from 3.5.5 to 3.5.6?
<mdtyke> ahh, a 100mb download lol
<bigdad1e> no one can help me?
<mdtyke> I'm just a newbie to Linux, sorry bigdad1e
<epimeth> bigdad1e: not me, sorry :-)  stick around tho, someone will probably be able to help out
<bigdad1e> i am too
<bigdad1e> i dont even know how to send a pm
<mdtyke> I still haven't even got my Kubuntu working right :(
<bigdad1e> lol
<mdtyke> I can't for the life of me figure out how to customize my keyboard layout, enable CPU throttling/frequency stepping
<bigdad1e> kbuntu just get the seondary boot cd and it works like a charm i had the same problem
<epimeth> waylandbill: do I need to install nvidia-glx?  I already have the driver working... also, I'm on a legacy card.
<waylandbill> epimeth: oh. legacy card. don't know about legacy cards.
<bigdad1e> mdtyke, or just download the kde. sudo aptitude install kde i believe
<jermain> !hpijs
<ubotu> hpijs: HP Linux Printing and Imaging - gs IJS driver (hpijs). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.9+1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 337 kB, installed size 712 kB
<epimeth> waylandbill: I'll try it without...
* epimeth is scared
<jermain> ><
<Vincent_k> I'm having problem with autofs and nfs. I think it's because I run wireless and dosent connect until kde is up
<Vincent_k> anyone have some tips on guides
<Vincent_k> I have to do a sudo mount etc
<bigdad1e> |ati bigdad1e
<epimeth> mounting!  right!  my mounts are all gone!!!
<mdtyke> its downloading (106mb).. slowly lol.. only 36%
<epimeth> mount -a returns:
<jermain> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Vincent_k> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<epimeth> Failed to access '/dev/hda1': No such file or directory
<Vincent_k> !autofs
<ubotu> autofs: kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.4-11 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 468 kB
<epimeth> for all /dev/hd##
<epimeth> this *just* started happening... any ideas?
<bigdad1e> can someone help me with my ati video card? i installed it with instructions from the forum. but it wont go past the boot/loading screen on start up. i cant sign in or anything
<jermain> can anyone tell me how to do install my printer, allready have hpijs as i should, but from that point on i dunno what to do?
<bigdad1e> what kind of printer?
<jermain> hp
<jermain> hp D7100 to be more precise
<bigdad1e> 1 sec
<jermain> k
<epimeth> I'm gonna go out on a limb....
<epimeth> !hp
<jermain> :o
<epimeth> !hp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jermain> :(
<jermain> no more limbs for you
<jermain> ^^
<epimeth> I've got no legs!
<jermain> thats what you get for going out on your limbs!
<bigdad1e> all i did for my epson was the notes and add it that way it installs the drivers and everything
<bigdad1e> kate*
<bigdad1e> kate text editor
<jermain> o.O i'm kinda slow,.. what did you edit in kate?
<bigdad1e> go in kate
<jermain> k
<jermain> done
<bigdad1e> ok go to file print
<jermain> done
<waylandbill> jermain: all I did was run the kde printer setup wizard for my hp printer and it took care of everything
<bigdad1e> ok the little wond to the left of properties
<bigdad1e> and that will take care of u
<jermain> ooh
<epimeth> 1 minute and counting... gooooo beryl!
<jermain> setup wizz
<bigdad1e> yes
<jermain> ty :)
<bigdad1e> np
* jermain gives bigdad1e a cookie
<bigdad1e> lol
<epimeth> 21 kB/s??? damn... beryl-project is sloooowwww. I d/l @ 100kbps from ubuntu's de mirror
<bigdad1e> now is there someone in here that can help me with an ati video card?
<epimeth> what about me?  I demand a cookie for sacrificing my legs!
<bigdad1e> ur legs took too long lol jp
<jermain> hmm
* jermain gives epimeth a limb made of ginger bread
<epimeth> don't tempt me!!!!!
<jermain> :p
<mdtyke> I have to admit.. Kubuntu makes it so much easier to install hardware
<mdtyke> Configuring it, however, is a different matter lol
<bigdad1e> jermain, after u get it to test print, go back to file--> print--> system options-->filter and put ur printer on the right
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mdtyke> I normally get 100-150.. not that great either
<mdtyke> when I'm at college, I download at several mb/sec.. its insanely fas
<mdtyke> t*
<jermain> Woot in my hand i am holding what must the sexiest test print!
<bigdad1e> lol
<calvarez> I get consistently 4-5 Mb/s at home and at school
<epimeth> mdtyke: just wait till you have to pay for your own internet... we'll see how fast your downloads go, then :-p
<bigdad1e> jermain, after u get it to test print, go back to file--> print--> system options-->filter and put ur printer on the right
<calvarez> and I hear in the summer it goes up to 13 Mb/s
<calvarez> :)
<yacoob> Hi. Did anyone wondered about integrating gmail with kde?
<yacoob> (as in, setting as default mailer?)
<mdtyke> Well I'm on an 8mb line at home (supposedly), though it only connects at 2.5 and actually works at around 1-1.5 lol
<mdtyke> It costs about E30 a month.. and uh
<mdtyke> talking about money.. anyone know how I can configure my keyboard layout??
<bigdad1e> i wanted to but never figured it out yet
<epimeth> yacoob: what do you mean?  gmail is web based...
<bigdad1e> yacoob*
<epimeth> yacoob: you can just set Kontact to download from gmail's pop3
<mdtyke> I use multiple currencies, and I had windows configured so ctrl+alt+3 was the GBP pound logo, ctrl+alt+4 was Euro, and the dollars were the normal one
<jermain> bigdad1e: i wanna go to file but i need to do the general information 1st
<mdtyke> Any ideas how I can do that in Kubuntu
<jermain> what do i set for name? My account name?
<yacoob> epimeth, I can, but I want to have firefox with gmail launched on every email related action :)
<bigdad1e> in kate
<bigdad1e> name it what ever u want
<jermain> k
<bigdad1e> no spaces
<epimeth> yacoob: ummmm actually, that might be possible
<jermain> done
<bigdad1e> is it workings?
<bigdad1e> working*
<yacoob> epimeth, I think it is, the only thing I need to grasp is what is substituted on email client call
<epimeth> yacoob: you can probably get ffox to integrate with mozilla's email client
<acemo> in Kontact, can i create a group of contacts?
<jermain> bigdad1e, it worked like a charm!
<bigdad1e> i know i did it this morning
<bigdad1e> jermain, all u have to do is what i said b4 so it will b ur primary printer
<jermain> k
<bigdad1e> does anyone know how to get an ATI vgc to work right?
<jermain> done
<bigdad1e> there u go
<bigdad1e> your set
<bigdad1e> you can test it out in word processor if u want to make sure its working
<acemo> in Kontact, can i create a group of contacts?
<bigdad1e> yes
<acemo> bigdad1e: how? :)
<bigdad1e> acemo, one second
<sredna> how on earth do i get java to work in firefox on kubuntu?? I installed sun java 5, shouldn't that be good enough???
<bigdad1e> acemo, what are you trying to do? phone numbers?
<acemo> emails
<bigdad1e> acemo, your emails?
<mdtyke> ok Ive updated KDe.. brb, retsarting
<acemo> in Filter rules, i can choose FROM -  is in Category
<acemo> i was guessing those Categary were groups?
<sredna> the install didn't even cause a executable 'java' ot be found in my PATH
<sredna> ???
<bigdad1e> acemo, ok kontact- contacts- address books- right click- add contact- fill out then select catagorie
<bigdad1e> above address books sry
<acemo> thanks bigdad1e :)
<bigdad1e> np
<bigdad1e> acemo, anytime i can help i will. anytime
<acemo> u good with bluetooth headsets? :P
<bigdad1e> acemo, for phones?
<acemo> for laptop
<acemo> got it working with phone and windows already
<bigdad1e> acemo, do you have a bluetooth reciever in your laptop?
<acemo> my laptop has bluetooth yes
<bigdad1e> ok
<bigdad1e> acemo, give me a min plz
<acemo> sure
<epimeth> I apologize ahead of time for my over-exhuberance
<epimeth> YES
<bigdad1e> acemo, do you have wine?
<epimeth> SHE WORKS
<acemo> i just re-installed this laptop, no wine atm
<epimeth> but sooooo sloooowwwwww
<epimeth> and 1024x768 just doesn't cut it :-p
<bigdad1e> ok
<epimeth> sooo... how do I zoom out and see my windows in 3-d ish?
<bigdad1e> ok acemo, open konsole
<epimeth> and why is my taskbar one long row instead of 2 shorter ones?
<bigdad1e> acemo, tell me when you get the konsole open
<acemo> its open
<bigdad1e> ok put this in sudo apt-get install bluez-utils
<acemo> its up to date
<epimeth> waylandbill: you still here mate?
<waylandbill> I'm still around
<bigdad1e> ok then restart it with sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<acemo> sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez-utils: command not found
<epimeth> waylandbill: how do I play with the cube?  it was ctrl+alt+shift a minute ago, but I changed the theme and its not anymore
<bigdad1e> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<epimeth> waylandbill: and how do I zoom out and see the windows popped out of the cube?
<acemo> getting a popup from the KDE Bluetooth Framework
<bigdad1e> ok
<waylandbill> epimeth: you'll have to play around with the beryl-manager settings dialog.
<acemo> Failed to connect to the SDP Server.
<bigdad1e> is it built in or usb?
<epimeth> waylandbill: *cough* itkeepscrashing *cough*
<acemo> build in
<waylandbill> epimeth: not suprising. it's alpha for a reason. :-)
<bigdad1e> !bluetooth >acemo
<bigdad1e> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<epimeth> waylandbill: if you say "alpha" one more time I swear I'm gonna do a very unfriendly /me command... probably involving a herring... or a tuna
<waylandbill> epimeth: alpha. :-P
<bigdad1e> acemo, go through that and tell me if it works for you.
* epimeth slaps waylandbill across the face with a large salmon
<acemo> bigdad1e: just a sec
<bigdad1e> acemo: np
<resident_> Greetings
<epimeth> lol... I was using compiz???
<epimeth> beryl must have crashed
<acemo> bigdad1e: hcitool dev returns mac address of my bluetooth, so far so good
<resident_> Guys, i still couldn't solve my problem. In some applications i cannot write symbols. (i have hungarian keyboard) I already changed to hungarian keyboard layout and reconfigured xorg but nothing changed... Firefox stopped working... I installed kde on my ubuntu yesterday and it messed up everything a little bit...
<maniek1990> do czego suzy
<maniek1990> pamietam
<maniek1990> su
<maniek1990> ale to z mandrake byo
<acemo> bigdad1e: acemo@acemo:~$ sudo hidd --connect 00:09:DD:70:4A:8E
<acemo> Can't get device information: Success
<acemo> that dun looks good
<bigdad1e> acemo: perfect
<tehArtist> Can you run byrl on Kubuntu?
<tehArtist> or is that an ubuntu (gnome) thing only?
<epimeth> tehArtist: I literally *just* installed it
<tehArtist> beryl*
<acemo> bigdad1e: ima have to go home now, else i miss my train, ill ttyl
<bigdad1e> ok
<bigdad1e> have fun
<tehArtist> epimeth, is it fairly simple and straight forward?
<epimeth> tehArtist: that depends on your hardware
<cyt> Can I use current wubi installer (herd4 release) to install Kubuntu, and then upgrade to herd5?
<tehArtist> Intel Pent. D 820. Intel Grahic I think it's a 915G chipset. (integrated) 1 gig ram.
<epimeth> tehArtist: I didn't say I know what harware causes trouble, mate :-)  I know my nvidia card was legacy and I had a lot of trouble with it
<tehArtist> epimeth: I just wondered if it was as simple as an 'sudo apt-get install beryl
<delmp> hi everybody
<epimeth> tehArtist: no
<epimeth> tehArtist: you first have to get direct rendering working
<tehArtist> epimeth, did you follow the Ubuntu guide to get it done?
<SoB> is there a restricted hardware manager like in gnome herd5 for kubuntu?
<tehArtist> Or is there a Kubuntu guide floating around somewhere?
<epimeth> tehArtist: once that works then it it's as simple as adding a repository and then apt-get install beryl :-)
<tehArtist> epimeth: not sure about direct rendering in Kubuntu...
<tehArtist> I'm spoiled by windows...install and go hehe..
<epimeth> open a terminal and type in $glxinfo | grep 'direct'
<SoB> I would think you'd be spoiled by Linux, having every app you want for free
<tehArtist> epimeth: it just took me to a new line
<tehArtist> SoB: I woudl be great if I could find a suitble Sutiod MX 2k4 replacement
<epimeth> tehArtist: did you type in the $ sign?  you shouldn't have....
<tehArtist> ah ehhe
<epimeth> why is it that everyone I try to help types in the $???? :-p
<bigdad1e> can someone help me with my ati vgc?
<tehArtist> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<tehArtist> direct rendering: Yes
<epimeth> bigdad1e: have you tried ati's site?
<epimeth> tehArtist: what happens when you $glxgears
<epimeth> ?
<bigdad1e> yes i did
<epimeth> bigdad1e: didn't help?
<SoB> epimeth: I've never seen people explain commands like that
<tehArtist> epimeth: I get glx gears
<bigdad1e> i got it to go to the kbuntu boot screen no further
<epimeth> tehArtist: pastebin your $lspci
<tehArtist> !pastebin | tehartist
<epimeth> SoB: thats to differentiate between a user's terminal ($) and a root terminal (#)
<epimeth> SoB: every book uses that convention... every terminal does, as well :-)
<epimeth> SoB: could be you've been spoiled by Kubuntu automagic sudo
<epimeth> :-)
<tehArtist> epimeth: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11042/
<maan84> Hello, I installed Kubuntu with a partition ntfs and it was added as sda5 under media, now ive burned all i wanted to save and I wanna reformat it into ext3, how do I do this? Thank you
<epimeth> tehArtist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=beryl&titlesearch=Titles
<tehArtist> thanks epimeth..I will bookmark and read later..now I must go to work ='(
<epimeth> tehArtist: and most importantly: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<maan84> Been trying http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11227.0
<bigdad1e> epimeth: he left
<epimeth> bigdad1e: whups
<bigdad1e> epimeth: lol
<maan84> But it won't work, only show up as unknown and sda5 is an unaccesible folder
<sredna> why doesn't kubuntu support java in firefox?
<sredna> i installed java, but it doesn't work automatically, and i can't find the file it needs
<epimeth> maan84: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DrivesAndPartitions?highlight=%28partition%29
<blue_> sredna: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<maan84> Thank you, I'll check it out.
<epimeth> super-key?  wtf is a super-key?????
<Jucato> sometimes the Win key
<sredna> anyone here running kubuntu on a 64bit system?
<sredna> and who have java working in firefox?
<epimeth> Jucato: cheers... it was written at the bottom... but it doesn't do anything?
<epimeth> jucato: super-key + mouse-wheel is supposed to zoom in/out
<epimeth> ohhh.... right superkey
<epimeth> Jucato: do you know how to see the beryl cube with all the windows popped out in 3d?
<Jucato> epimeth: sorry, no.
<epimeth> Jucato: cheers anyway
<Jucato> epimeth: tried asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects ?
<epimeth> good point
<blue_> epimeth:  ctrl + alt
<epimeth> blue_: noooo... thats just the cube... I wanna see the windows popped out a bit
<blue_> popped out?
<epimeth> yea... you go to any beryl demo on youtube you always see a view of the cube, but insetead of the windows being embedded on to the face of the cube they hover a bit off of it
<sredna> kubuntu is broken wrt the java install on 64bit systems
<sredna> :-(
<kalkran> epimeth: whats wrong with that? :P
<borg> hi wanted to know how to activate the root user
<blue_> epimeth: that sounds cool, i never seen that
<kalkran> blue_: With beryl, just activate the "3d windows"
<waylandbill> borg, give it a passwd
<epimeth> sredna: I'm sure thats a temporary thing... that is probably one of their top priorities... give it a little while
<epimeth> blue_: check out beryl in youtube :-)
<blue_> il have to do it later, im in windows now, workin (visual studio)
<epimeth> kalkran: nothing... I wanna know how to get to that view :-)
<kalkran> epimeth: You using beryl then?
<epimeth> blue_: windows doesn't have youtube? :-p  and doesn't vizstudio work in wine?
<blue_> not worth the effort tbh mate
<epimeth> kalkran: as of exactly 15 minutes ago ^.^
<epimeth> kalkran: after a ~month of driver hell
<kalkran> epimeth: Go to the beryl-manager screen :P Visual effects then tick the 3d effect
<blue_> and i dont wanna try to get some work done.....
<borg> how can i activate the root user?
<kalkran> epimeth: On Kubuntu? :o
<waylandbill> borg: give the root user a password with 'sudo passwd'
<waylandbill> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<epimeth> kalkran: *cough* itkeepscrashing *cough*
<sredna> epimeth: it brokenness
<ekimus> hello, I just found scribes (http://scribes.sf.net) which looks quite nice and seems to rebuild textmate but I'd like to use a qt program.  anyone has a link to a qt clone of that?
<blue_> is it possible to install windows in wine?
<epimeth> kalkran: no, on redhat.  I just like to lurk in the #kubuntu channels
<kalkran> epimeth: I have the same issues, :P What kind of video card are you using?
<kalkran> epimeth: Hehe, sorry for asking the obvious xD
<epimeth> waylandbill: you don't have to
<epimeth> waylandbill: sudo -i
<epimeth> waylandbill: it is the same thing as $su -
<blue_> epimeth: what does sudo -i do?
<epimeth> borg: sudo -i
<waylandbill> epimeth: the question was to enable the root account, not become root.
<epimeth> waylandbill & borg: why do you want to enable root?
<epimeth> waylandbill: I did, but after the fact realized that it was.... pointless
<waylandbill> epimeth: I don't want to. That's why I referred him to !root
<sredna> how can i force the #W&&&&&&/5 to install  a 32bit package on my 64bit system?
<epimeth> kalkran: nvidia geforce2 mx 400
<JuJuBee> I have been having trouble booting Feisty (3-12-07 build) on a new Intel DG965wh mobo.  It seems that the problem has to do with booting from IDE cdrom.  Anybody know if recent builds have addressed this issue?
<tuxligo-DBFans> hi!
<epimeth> blue_: wine allows you to install native windows apps in linux... I think I've seen visual studio working on it before
<epimeth> tuxligo-DBFans: hi!
<sredna> dpkg --force-architecture -i <package> >:p
<blue_> epimeth: the problem with wine is you have to run a program, what if you just want to run elplorer to organize files or the like?
<tuxligo-DBFans> epimeth: you from usa?
<waylandbill> epimeth: i know visual studio runs in wine, but I've never gotten the vs6 cd's setup program not to crash in wine. :-D
<blue_> i mite try it later
<epimeth> blue_: whats wrong with konqui? :-)
<tuxligo-DBFans> epimeth: for use app of window en linux use wine!
<blue_> epimeth: i hate it :P
<tuxligo-DBFans> in
<epimeth> tuxligo-DBFans: originally, no... grew up in Jersey tho, now I'm back in Israel
<tuxligo-DBFans> aaaa
<tuxligo-DBFans> ok
<epimeth> blue_: that makes 2 of us
<epimeth> waylandbill: sucks... I'm about to try and install the original C&C using wine :-)
<blue_> just on that subject is there any good filemanagers for kubuntu thats not konqureoer?
<epimeth> waylandbill: I bought the "First Century" DVD set not too long ago
<sampan> blue, there are other file managers -- there's no need to use windows explorer to manage your files on linux :X  try krusader or dolphin ?
<blue_> ty on it now :P
<blue_> installin dolphin
<blue_> dolphin rocks :P can i uninstall konqueor now?
<epimeth> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<epimeth> hmmmm
<epimeth> any screencaps?
<blue_> screencaps?
<blue_> sorry im dum today
<yacoob> hm
<blue_> can i send u one on this?
<yacoob> I made myself a script, in /usr/local/bin. How can I assign an icon to it?
<sampan> epimeth  it's pretty minimalistic/simplistic ... but i think it's gonna be the dedicated fm for kde4 (konq will still do fm as usual but dolphin will be the official app for it i guess)
<epimeth> blue_: screencaps = screenshots
<epimeth> blue_: caps = captures
<sampan> http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Dolphin-File-Manager-Screenshot-12943.html
<blue_> epimeth: yeah i realised after i asked /doh
<blue_> so if i have dolphin do i still need konqueor?
<sampan> blue_  you don't want to uninstall konq (just don't use it for file managing if you don't like it)
<epimeth> cute... probably way faster than konq?
<epimeth> blue_: you shouldn't uninstall konqueror... you'll want it as a fallback for "unknown file types"
<blue_> cool
<blue_> il keep it then, but not use it, and yeah dolphin seems faster than konq
<sampan> konq has LOTS of uses (cd ripper, pdf viewer, ftp/sftp client)
<epimeth> god I love apt-get...
<blue_> lol me too
<epimeth> anyone know how to set up locales properly
<epimeth> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mdtyke> I do wish Google Talk would work on Linux =(
<epimeth> mdtyke: it does
<mdtyke> it does? Since when
<epimeth> mdtyke: at least 2 months :-)
<mdtyke> Oh.. I didnt see the download option on their site
<epimeth> mdtyke: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=57557&topic=1415
<epimeth> mdtyke: make sure kopete is installed
<mdtyke> Thats not Google Talk then is it
<mdtyke> That's Kopete, connecting to Google Talk.. I wanted Google Talk :P
<mdtyke> I liked how it popped up when I got an email etc
<epimeth> mdtyke: whats the difference?
<mdtyke> One is Google Talk, one is Kopete
<mdtyke> I can't stand Kopete
<epimeth> mdtyke: don't tell me you're one of those that actually *like* 5 extraneous icons in their taskbar?
<mdtyke> I like what I use on it
<sredna> no java applet support in 64bit kubuntu?
<mdtyke> and I like Gmail
<mdtyke> And can anyone tell me how I can change my defalt power manager from that guidance power thing to another one
<epimeth> mdtyke: nope, sorry
<mdtyke> well now I can stop guidance power from opening up
<mdtyke> Im using the KPowerSave because it allows me to see my CPU frequency
<enry> goodbye!
<angasule> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mdtyke> Hmm.. would anyone know why I cant find the speedstep-centrino package in my list?
<leighton> how do i get my wireless connection to start up automatically on startup ?
<mdtyke> I use KNetworkManager, leighton.. it seems to do the trick for me
<leighton> knetworkmanager I have a search . thanks
<ubuntu> hola
<tuxligo-DBFans> ubuntu, hablas espaol?
<ubuntu> si
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tuxligo-DBFans> y a que se debe ese nombre tan creativo?
<tuxligo-DBFans> XD
<ubuntu> ok
<Kevlar> HOW can I tell which version of Kubuntu I have?
<Tm_T> Kevlar: cat /etc/issue
<Kevlar> I have update and upgraded now Im not sure which one I have
<tuxligo-DBFans> ubuntu, que onda?, administras o que?
<Kevlar> 6.1
<Tm_T> tuxligo-DBFans: ubuntu; speak english or go to -es channels thank you
<Kevlar> how do I update to fiesty?
<Tm_T> Kevlar: IMO if you need to ask, don't try
<Kevlar> hablo espanol o muerto
<Tm_T> Kevlar: it's not ready, still beta
<tuxligo-DBFans> Tm_T: mmmmmmmmmmm, i speak spanish and basic english
<Kevlar> jaja
<Kevlar> I dont care
<tuxligo-DBFans> and i am user of kubuntu GNU
<Tm_T> tuxligo-DBFans: well, this is for english conversation
<kraut> where do i deactivate my itouch-keys in kde?
<Kevlar> If its a beta doesnt bother me
<tuxligo-DBFans> aaaaaaaaaa, ok
<Tm_T> oh well...
<Kevlar> Can I do it with Synaptic or Adept?
<Tm_T> tuxligo-DBFans: imagine ~50 different languages talked here ;)
<Jucato> Kevlar: please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade |
<tuxligo-DBFans> :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: ah, nice kid
<tuxligo-DBFans> thank you Tm_t
<Kevlar> yeah you know I did that, I even upgraded my repository
<Kevlar> but I still dont know the next step
<Kevlar> which package do I install?
<mdtyke> Is there any advantage of upgrading to Feisty?
<mission> hey
<Jucato> Kevlar: that wiki page has the instructions on using the dist-upgrade tool to upgrade to feisty
<Kevlar> it says to put a repostory in your package manager but I dont know which package to pic aftetr that
<Jucato> it give you 2 choices, depending on which KDE version on edgy you have
<mdtyke> Hey.. Im trying to install KPowersave, and it says I have dependancy problems.. I need a newer version of HAL, libc6, libdbus-1-3, libgcc1 etc.. but I cant find them in the repo
<mdtyke> What way do I go about finding these, or do I need to upgrade to Feisty?
<eean> mdtyke: you don't want to upgrade libc randomly. KPowersave really needs Feisty
<eean> (or well, the newest version does)
<Kevlar> OKay well I did that i even chose UPGRADE but it stil says I have 6.10
<Kevlar> can that be right?
<Kevlar> when I did cat /etc/issue it said 6.10
<eean> Kevlar: its easier to use upgrade-manager -d
<Jucato> eean: that isn't installed on Kubuntu
<eean> oh wait
<eean> there's a new Dist Upgrade tool :)
<eean> Jucato: yea I know, I installed it for my upgrade to feisty
<eean> I don't think this dist upgrade thing existed
<Kevlar> new tool???/
<eean> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<eean> its in the topic
<yacoob> are there any kde-aware helpers for ssh-agent and gpg-agent?
<jermain> !skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1216 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Kevlar> what does common input method  platform mean?
<jermain> i have no idea what soever
<jermain> i saw it there and was wondering what it was for
<Kevlar> gibberish
<wouterh> yacoob: i use pinentry-qt for gpg-agent
<jermain> now skim crashed
<jermain> because i closed it ><
<yacoob> wouterh, and where do you launch the agent from?
<Kevlar> any particular repository you guys recommend I have?
<jermain> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bur[n] er> hola peoples... I have a minor KDE gripe that I'm hoping someone can clear up for me... is it true that there is no file manager launcher in the kde menu?  I've looked, but haven't found it
<wouterh> yacoob: from ~/.login, but I guess it can also be launched from .kde/Autostart
<bur[n] er> I've edited the menu, added konqueror ~/ to the menu and bound my hotkey of ctrl+alt+e to it, but I it'd be nice if it was there for newbies
<jhutchins> bur[n] er: Mine's under Internet/Web Browsers.
<Kevlar> root@Laptop:~# gksu "update-manager -c"
<Kevlar> (gksu:5149): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Kevlar> ????
<Kevlar> why is it saying that?
<jhutchins> Kevlar: You're running as root.
<pollyo> Hello
<Kevlar> ahhh
<jhutchins> !sudo | Kevlar
<ubotu> Kevlar: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pollyo> I have both windows and linux installed on this machine.  Does anyone know how to transfer the font collection from my windows partition to my linux partion?  In addition can I use the .fon fonts as well?
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: try gksudo instead of gksu?
<Kevlar> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<bur[n] er> or no sudo's at all since you're root
<Kevlar> same
<Kevlar> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<bur[n] er> ok ok... did you login to X as root?
<Kevlar> and some other stuff
<Kevlar> yes I have 2 terminals open
<Kevlar> one root one regular
<Kevlar> I tried it in both
<bur[n] er> i think we should start this over a bit
<bur[n] er> just logout of X
<bur[n] er> then back in as a user
<bur[n] er> then run "gksudo update-manager -c"
<bur[n] er> or "kdesudo update-manager -c"
<bur[n] er> sorry... kdesu
<Kevlar> okay
<Kevlar> invalid option c
<Kevlar> according to this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Kevlar> that command is supposed to check for upgrades
<pollyo> Anyone know if .fon fonts can be used?
<yann> hello
<PhinnFort> can i downgrade from feisty to edgy to test dist-upgrading?;)
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> not easily anyway
<PhinnFort> too bad, i should've waited with upgrading...
<bur[n] er> nah... it's great ;)
<bur[n] er> i like feisty
<PhinnFort> me too, but i would love to see that dist-upgrade tool to get accepted;)
<bur[n] er> ?
<PhinnFort> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: you using KDE though?
<PhinnFort> who doesn't, these days
<bXi> anybody here ever played with a cash drawer (in linux of course)
<bur[n] er> PhinnFort: she/he was asking about update-manager  -c, and your link might be what works for him as a kubuntu user ;)
<PhinnFort> aha;)
<PhinnFort> "my" link was in the topic, btw;)
* bur[n] er has never touched a cash drawer in linux
<yacoob> Sigh.
<yacoob> Anyone knows whether konsole supports titeInhibit option? :/
<PhinnFort> tithe?
<PhinnFort> how do i get some debug output out of apt-get and friends?
<PhinnFort> i have a configure script failing horribly
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: where'd you get the deb?
<Kevlar> I use this command "apt-get dist-upgrade" but
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: it's the console-setup package
<PhinnFort> !console-setup
<yacoob> PhinnFort, it's from terminfo's ti/te capabilities
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.7ubuntu19 (edgy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Kevlar> but it says there is nothing to upgrade
<yacoob> alternate screens
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: i got it from main;)
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: you're not running feisty now?  did you try the link in the topic?
<Kevlar> yes
<yacoob> http://fixlog.blogspot.com/2006/09/stop-gnome-terminal-screen-clear.html - this is description and demonstration of this problem
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: I'd get the deb source and run the script manually to see what's happening.
<toxote> so do people think that fiesty is an improvement over edgy?
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: you could always open konsole... and edit hte /etc/apt/sources.list by hand replacing all edgy instances with feisty... then apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: i'm not very into the debian way of doing it...
<bur[n] er> toxote: it's not stable yet, but after april 19th, yes... improvement
<PhinnFort> what you explained was what i wanted to do, but how do i do it?
<toxote> what happens on apr 19th
<bur[n] er> jhutchins: did you just apt-get it?  what shows up in the terminal output of it?
<Kevlar> replace word edgy with word fiesty ?
<Kevlar> that simple?
<bur[n] er> feisty
<bur[n] er> not fiesty
<PhinnFort> Kevlar: it worked here;)
<Kevlar> mispelled/?
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: that's it
<bur[n] er> be prepared for breakage!
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: where can i get the deb source?
<pollyo> Anyone here familiar with fonts:/
<bur[n] er> it's not final until april 19th of course
<PhinnFort> pollyo: i've used it;)
<toxote> o ic
<PhinnFort> it isn't that bad here
<bur[n] er> PhinnFort: you probably don't need it!  what's the output from the term say?
<pollyo> PhonnFort: I just copied some fonts to that directory.  Do you know how to make them show up in applications?
<PhinnFort> bur[n] er: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/91399
<Kevlar> What will break normally an upgrade means improvement?
<PhinnFort> bur[n] er:  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 20
<bur[n] er> pollyo: use the kde font installer
<pollyo> bur[n] er: Where is that?
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: You know, I actually have no idea how to get a package source, but you could just unpack the deb file and access the script that way.
<PhinnFort> okay
<bur[n] er> pollyo: system settings -> appearance -> font installer
<bur[n] er> PhinnFort: ok... get the source ;)  i was underestimating you
<PhinnFort> heh, i'm just used to the gentoo way of doing things
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: speak the english you don't very well ;)
<PhinnFort> "fix you own darn bugs1";)
<PhinnFort> *s/you/your
* bur[n] er adds... "then wait an hour while gentoo compiles to see if you fixed it"
<PhinnFort> yeah...
<Kevlar> What will break? Normally, an upgrade means improvement?
<JonnyRo> Anyone here running tomboy in kubuntu?
<Kevlar> (better?)
<Kevlar> grammanazi
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: it's not "final"  it's not even beta!  it's an alpha release... upgrade means improvement but only after it's officially released
<jhutchins> Kevlar: That's why people need to try the upgrade, so developers will know what will break.  If we already knew, it would be fixed and wouldn't break.
<bur[n] er> though Feisty is great for me, it could be bad for others
<PhinnFort> Kevlar: the artwork is cooler, but not much else is changed
<PhinnFort> i switched mostly for upgraded KTorrent;)
<pollyo> bur[n] er: Thanks.  Any idea if I can use my windows .fon fonts with linux?
* bur[n] er likes hte new network-manager-pptp and network-manager-ovpn
<bur[n] er> .fon?  no idea... i use .ttf
<PhinnFort> pollyo: i think X.org supports them
<Kevlar> PhinnFort:  worth upgrading or waiting?  how long until official release?
<Ryiel> hey
<PhinnFort> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<jhutchins> pollyo: Probably not directly, but you can convert them to ttf or some other supported format.
<PhinnFort> Kevlar: if you know how to fix your system without help, do it;)
<pollyo> jhutchins: Ok. I was thinking that.
<Kevlar> when is the new kernal from linus coming?:
<jhutchins> Kevlar: See http://kernel.org
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: you know if it the control or data package that contains the configure script?
<PhinnFort> Kevlar: if that release is too slow, try andrew morton's kernel patchset
<bur[n] er> PhinnFort: you're kidding right?  Kevlar doesn't know how to upgrade to feisty and you're suggesting kernel compiles?
<PhinnFort> it was a joke
<bur[n] er> ;)
<Kevlar> lol im so stupid!!!
<Kevlar> hahhaa
<PhinnFort> ;)
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: you got it installed... that's a great start!
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: the "config" script seems to execute quite nicely
<Kevlar> thanks
<bur[n] er> any of you use kontact with an exchange server?
<Kevlar> You know there is a notable lack of easy to understand instructions
<PhinnFort> Kevlar: compiling the kernel isn't very hard, just boresome and you need to know a lot about linux
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: There's a deb equivalaent of a spec file that lists the scripts to run, you're looking for whatever the postinstall script is.
<PhinnFort> ah...
<PhinnFort> maybe "postinst"?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Kevlar> plus, a notable presense of if you dont know, then you are too late to the game...attitude
<Kevlar> oh well
<Kevlar> I dont care, Im done paying MSFT for bullshit upgrades.
<bur[n] er> well... you don't know about the windows kernel right?
<jhutchins> Kevlar: Instructions for wwhat?
<Kevlar> anything
<bur[n] er> help.ubuntu.com
<PhinnFort> well, i miss the equivalent of gentoo-wiki.com
<jhutchins> http://tldp.org
<Kevlar> okay
<bur[n] er> wiki.ubuntu.com :)
<PhinnFort> bur[n] er: i really don't find it a worthy replacement
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Kevlar> I cant believe 300 dollars for singing dancing GUI that is because of hardware advances NOT MSFT advances yet I pay?@Q
<PhinnFort> bur[n] er: the gentoo wiki has info on everything, from ripping movie streams with mplayer to compiling a kernel
<Kevlar> enough.
<bur[n] er> PhinnFort: you're welcome to address that ;)
<jhutchins> Kevlar: The problem with linux/unix is that there is a LOT to learn at the beginning, and it's hard to figure out where to start.
<PhinnFort> bur[n] er: i actually thought about putting up a proper media-wiki
* bur[n] er adds to the wiki when possible
<Kevlar> Yeah, Im patient and believe it or not I can learn, so I'll get it.
<bur[n] er> PhinnFort: and divert from wiki.ubuntu.com?  great
<PhinnFort> i really don't care for the wiki they use, either;)
<jhutchins> Kevlar: Even running a simplified-and-configured-for-newbies distro puts you right up against running a compiler suite if you happen to have odd hardware.
<Kevlar> Im in sales so from a "selling/marketing" standpoint this has a LOOONG way to go.
<CainMadness> Wine/World of Warcraft problem. I got the game installed and updated, but each time I try to load it with wine 'blahblahblah WoW.exe -opengl' it tries to load. Gives me a distorted screen, then kicks out to the Ubuntu load-up screen. Anyone know what's going on? The Gentoo I was using was kind of lacking of problem/solution.
<Kevlar> Yeah
<hatta> Kevlar, the best things in life are free
<Kevlar> it was easier ONLY because it had so many DRIVERS in it
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: there are always folks to help too
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: the postinst script doesn't seem to error out either...
<Kevlar> But, other than that it seems the same as Red hat from 10 years ago, but prettier
<Kevlar> with more software
<Kevlar> I did that and now Im just relearning
<Kevlar> luckily I dont haver to go through all the driver trouble.
<Kevlar> What I dont understand is why LINUX cant run DirectX yet?
<PhinnFort> hmm..
<CainMadness> Why would you want to?
<bur[n] er> for gaming of course
<Kevlar> If you coould run Directx yo ucould do alot more
<PhinnFort> DirectX is made by microsoft
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: So can you try running the package again?  Is it just an error in the spec list?
<PhinnFort> mail them and ask them to port it
<Kevlar> of course
<Kevlar> o?
<Kevlar> So?
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: openGL > directX :)
<PhinnFort> by magnitudes
<Kevlar> DirectX Linux version?
<Kevlar> lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<bur[n] er> plus... for the directx stuff, you can use wine for hte most part... all games I've tried work
<Kevlar> Only because software makers use it
<CainMadness> So, speaking of wine and opengl and such. Anyone got a solution for my problem?
<Kevlar> Well, WINE slows you down right?
<PhinnFort> Kevlar: not noticably
<Daskreech> Why is X.org taking up 70% of my CPU?
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: some software makers use VB... should we get that too?  ;)  just cause people use it doesn't make it good
<PhinnFort> not when running
<Kevlar> Well
<PhinnFort> Daskreech: you using beryl?
<Daskreech> PhinnFort: Nope
<Kevlar> When the WORLD turns clockwise, why not adjust your clock?
<PhinnFort> Daskreech: many windows open?
<Kevlar> Dont fight em, beat em.
<Daskreech> Not more than ususl
<PhinnFort> Kevlar: metric?
<Kevlar> lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Daskreech> Firefox takes 25% :-(
<bur[n] er> Daskreech: close apps until it goes down to find out :)
<jhutchins> Why walk when you can fly?
<PhinnFort> well, firefox is teh suxx0rz
<Kevlar> lol oh here we go?
* bur[n] er loves ff for function, but not for speed
<PhinnFort> why dance when you can sing?
<bur[n] er> konq rules for speed :)
<Kevlar> well
* PhinnFort loves opera for speed and function
<PhinnFort> and size
<PhinnFort> :D
<Kevlar> I have noticed MANY games anf other programs making for Linux
* PhinnFort runs
<Kevlar> Plus
<CainMadness> Skip all that. Use Terminal as your browser! All text baby! XD
<Kevlar> France officially put their parliment on Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> Kevlar: nexuiz is a neat first person shooter in apt :)
<PhinnFort> links ftw
* Daskreech loves IE for ensuring an economy
<PhinnFort> rotfl
<bur[n] er> lol
<PhinnFort> you a professional script kiddie?
<bur[n] er> tech support
<bur[n] er> ;)
<PhinnFort> ah;)
<Daskreech> yup
<CainMadness> So.. My World of Warcraft problem. Anyone got suggestions?
<PhinnFort> CainMadness: it's probably a problem with your graphic card's drivers
<hatta> CainMadness, you can use w3m in a terminal with graphics support
<hatta> it's kinda cool actually
<PhinnFort> CainMadness: what kind of gfx-card, and what drivers you use?
<bur[n] er> CainMadness: for the WoW, did you check the ubuntu wiki about it?
<Ryiel> do you run it with wine?
<Skuller> i guess thats obvious..no?
<CainMadness> Nvidia 256gb 6600GT. And I haven't checked to see which drivers it is running at the moment. I'll bash my head in, if vesa.
<CainMadness> Yes Burner, I did.
<Ryiel> could be cedega :)
<PhinnFort> or qemu
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Skuller> Ryiel: ah my bad. totally forgot about the other softs
<bur[n] er> CainMadness: you have the latest wine right?  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep nv  see if ti's nvidia or nv
<Alonea> my amarok wont load unless I go into the terminal and run it as root.
<PhinnFort> or glxinfo | grep endor
<bur[n] er> Alonea: remove the .config maybe?
<Alonea> bur[n] er: umm, which one and where?
<PhinnFort> Alonea: .kde/share/config?
<PhinnFort> somewhere there
<PhinnFort> and .kde/share/apps/amarok/*
<bur[n] er> Alonea: it's in .kde/share/apps/amarok or something
<Daskreech> Skuller: They are micro
<Skuller> Daskreech: ??
<Daskreech> Skuller: Other softs
<Ryiel> Btw, i've got a problem guys, i hope someone can help me. I installed kde on my ubuntu yesterday and it does not work properly. In some appilcations i cannot write symbols by pressing the alt gr+keys, and i cannot run system properties program cause if i click on display settings it says i need root right but clicking on the change to root button does nothing...
<Skuller> Daskreech: i dont get what you mean by "they are micro"
<JonnyRo> A program i am running is complaining about not being able to get to /usr/bin/esd
<jhutchins> !kdesu | Ryiel
<JonnyRo> Is this something that is safe to add, and if so, what package should I use
<ubotu> Ryiel: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Daskreech> Skuller: Think about it a little more :-)
<Alonea> and its a .config file right?
<Skuller> Daskreech: hehe...seriously....you mean they are small or something?..or a minority?
<Daskreech> Skuller: re read bug1
<Daskreech> He really has forgotten the other softs :-D
<Skuller> Daskreech: umm...whats 'bug1'?
<Daskreech> !bug1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1
<Daskreech> yeah that!
<Ryiel> jhutchins: Do you mean i mucked up my settings? Kdesu says: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168...
<jhutchins> Ryiel: How did you install kde?
<Alonea> bur[n] er: I am not finding and *.config files
<PhinnFort> Alonea: just delete all files in the relevant directories
<Ryiel> sudo aptitude kde i guess
<jhutchins> Alonea: just remove any folders or files with amarok in the name under .kde
<Ryiel> i got a link here yesterday :)
<Alonea> jhutchins: I dont have a .kde folder
<PhinnFort> .kde/share/apps/amarok/ and .kde/share/config/amarok/
<PhinnFort> Alonea: it's hidden
<PhinnFort> click on "view" and "SHow hidden files"
<Alonea> PhinnFort: I have my hidden files showing!
<jhutchins> Ryiel: Probably didn't get everything then.  Preferred method is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<PhinnFort> Alonea: it's in your homedirectory
* Daskreech waits for Skuller to catch up :)
<jhutchins> Alonea: Yes you do.
<jhutchins> ~/.kde
<jhutchins> Doesn't show up in file listings, it's a "hidden" file.
<Ryiel> jhutchins: What should i do then? Just trying this sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<PhinnFort>  /home/alonea/.kde
<Alonea> oh ok, I didn't know it was in home directory
<PhinnFort> ;)
<jhutchins> Ryiel: Yeah, that's what I would suggest.
<Alonea> I always have my hidden showing
<Ryiel> thanks
<PhinnFort> Alonea: a thumb rule is that all programs store settings in your home dir
<PhinnFort> except webservers and the like
<PhinnFort> has anyone tried dreamlinux?
* Skuller apologises as his net is slow and his mind takes time to understand thing
<Ryiel> jhutchins: It says no package to install, the newest versions are already installed
<Skuller> things*
<PhinnFort> Skuller: hit it with a bat, it helps for me
<PhinnFort> the net, that is
<jhutchins> Ryiel: Then that's probably how you installed it.
<Skuller> PhinnFort: if only i could find one here in an 'awesome' country like 'FIJI'
<jhutchins> You could try --reinstall, but it's probably something else.
<Ryiel> jhutchins: Ok, i try to --reinstall it
<jhutchins> Ryiel: I'm going to defer to people who've done a ubuntu => kubuntu upgrade.
<PhinnFort> well, i can mail you a bat from "awesome" norway;(
<PhinnFort> *;)
<Ryiel> I should have installed kubuntu instead of ubuntu :(
<PhinnFort> Ryiel: your problems are kind weird, since i went from gentoo to kubuntu, without erasing my home-directory (same settings for almost all programs;))
<PhinnFort> some freak bug
<Alonea> ok, now amarok wont load at all (before a little box saying I think updating database or something..i forgot came up and then went away)
<Ryiel> Yeah, i know... I'm thinking about formatting and installing it again...
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: ubuntu is kubuntu with gnome instead of kde.
<PhinnFort> i know, that's why it should've been smooth
<jhutchins> Alonea: Is it in the system tray?
<Alonea> jhutchins: no
<jhutchins> Alonea: Run it from a console, as a regular user, see what output it has.
<Skuller> Daskreech: omg...LOL...whoever came up with the idea of classifying it as a bug is smart
<PhinnFort> Skuller: the nr. 1? Mark Shuttleworth, probably
<PhinnFort> the great, glorious, etc.
<Alonea> jhutchins: does the uploading database box, then goes off. output is just X Errors.
<Daskreech> Skuller: Write Shuttleworth and thank him
<jhutchins> I don't want the whole world to run linux.  I want microsoft to skimm off the lowest common denominators and leave linux to people who know what they're doing.
<Daskreech> PhinnFort: Is canonical a public company?
<jhutchins> Alonea: Did you remove the folders, or just the files in .kde?
<Skuller> PhinnFort: yes...most probably...but i have to admit this is a MAJOR bug, succeeded by a whole lot of idiots
<Daskreech> jhutchins: Thats what they do now
<Ryiel> im trying to learn what im doing and i enjoy it jhutchins:D
<Alonea> jhutchins: just any files that had config in the name.
<PhinnFort> Daskreech: dunno, i just use their stuff
<jhutchins> Alonea: What I suspect is that when you ran it as root, it created files as root that the regular user can't write to.
<jhutchins> Alonea: The folders it created as root won't be writable either.
<PhinnFort> http://goodbye-microsoft.com/ is awesome
<Alonea> jhutchins: I ran it as root because it was the only thing that would work to run it
<PhinnFort> isn't ubuntu doing something similar?
<jhutchins> Alonea: I seem to recall having exactly that problem, but unfortunately not what I did to fix it other than remove files.
<Ryiel> yeah, i saw that website already :D
<Daskreech> PhinnFort: Do they publish Accounts?
<PhinnFort> Daskreech: what kind of accounts?
<jhutchins> Alonea: If nothing else, there's #amarok .
<Alonea> jhutchins: I didn't ever run it as root until it started not running. it did this pretty much right after I installed my system.
<PhinnFort> they're a south-african based company, afaik, promoting ubuntu and everything free
<jermain> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Daskreech> PhinnFort: Pfofit and loss
<PhinnFort> !canonica
<PhinnFort> !canonical
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canonica - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<sdlnxgk> if you are stuck in 800x600 how can you scroll down to bottom of config box to hit accept??
<firecrotch> I had forgotten why I use Kubuntu, until today
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: use tab and enter
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort thanks, was going crazy :)
<firecrotch> Tried to install Fedora 5 on a computer at school, and nothing works
<PhinnFort> np;)
<PhinnFort> yuck... my website is getting referals from live search...
<Skuller> Daskreech: i would have thanked him...had i known a way to do so
<Skuller> PhinnFort: what is that
<PhinnFort> Skuller: m$' stab at a search engine
<Skuller> PhinnFort: i mean the 'goodbye-microsoft' thingy
<angela> how do i uninstall that useless ATI control panel ?
<PhinnFort> Skuller: it's a windows installer for debian
<PhinnFort> *windows-based
<Skuller> PhinnFort: umm how can that be?..i mean install debian from windows?
<Skuller> PhinnFort: debian is a distro right?
<Ryiel> angela: Do you want to install ati drivers too?
<jhutchins> Skuller: There are windows based installers.
<angela> Ryiel: i have them installed im using them now
<PhinnFort> Skuller: yes
<PhinnFort> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/
<angela> just wanna get rid of ugly panel
<Ryiel> Oh... No idea then...
<jhutchins> angela: Just kill whatever process it is.
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort is it best to run your resolution at max like in my case 1600x1200
<lonewolf> Hi, Im wondering if anyone can help me with "Adept manager"?
<PhinnFort> sdlnxgk: depends on what you like
<PhinnFort> i have 1600x1200 myself now
<angela> jhutchins: there is no "process", its a installed package providing a useless and ugly ati control panel
<jhutchins> angela: ctrl-alt-esc will give you a nice skull-and-crossbones cursor that you can click on any gui app to kill it.
<PhinnFort> but before i got a new screen i had 1280x1024
<Skuller> Daskreech: regarding that bug....people here dont know that anything such a 'linux' exists.....and they also dont know that 'xp' costs
<jhutchins> angela: everything's a process.
<Daskreech> Skuller: See bug confirmed
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: not /etc/hostname
<angela> jhutchins: something that doesnt run is not a process
<sdlnxgk> PhinnFort thanks again will check out some other settings... just glad to be out of 800x600 :D
<PhinnFort> ;)
<lonewolf> When I click "fetch updates" on ym adept manager, It stays at 0% waiting for headers...
<lonewolf> any ideas?
<Daskreech> lonewolf: What's up?
<jhutchins> angela: If it's not running, why does it bother you?
<Daskreech> lonewolf: Change your server
<lonewolf> I followed the instructions oon http://www.linuxloader.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=28&page=11
<PhinnFort> lonewolf: cancel and run the program again
<lonewolf> and uncommented the deb lines.
<jhutchins> lonewolf: Try using the console version, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<lonewolf> how do I change my server?
<lonewolf> ok 1 sec
<angela> jhutchins: beacuse its installed and its of no use, and it looks ugly in the KDE menus ocupying space there thats why and no i dont wanna edit menus to removie it i just need to uninstall it from system :P
<jhutchins> !easysources | lonewolf
<ubotu> lonewolf: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Skuller> Daskreech: oh yes....its confirmed alright...and i tend to reduce a tinsy winsy bit by giving the ONLY comp vendor shop here a copy of official ubuntu cd....as soon as i get them from 'shipit'
<jhutchins> angela: There's always rm.
<angela> jhutchins: rm what ? ?
<Daskreech> Skuller: don't forget you may have to also offer support to him :-)
<Daskreech>  do you have LUG?
<jhutchins> angela: rm whatever files were installed.  You probably can't remove it with the package manager.  Did it install with the drivers?
<lonewolf> hutchins..
<lonewolf> I got an error when doing the console get command
<lonewolf> lonewolf@Lonewolfkubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lonewolf> Password:
<lonewolf> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<lonewolf> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<lonewolf> lonewolf@Lonewolfkubuntu:~$
<angela> jhutchins: yes i can remove it with the package manager but i forgot whats the package name and i installed it AFTER i installed the ati drivers ...
<Daskreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> lonewolf: make sure the gui app is not still running.
<Skuller> Daskreech: lol...yes don worry about that....i am the only one who offers him 'general support' regarding his job...when he started off he dint know what an 'amd' was
<jhutchins> angela: Ok, what file does the menu entry point to?
<Daskreech> Skuller: great saleman :-)
<PhinnFort> lonewolf: "sudo lsof  /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<LiveUser> Hi, GRUB has stoped working today 'error 17', I've booted to live cd; how can I reinstall GRUB?
<Skuller> Daskreech: the only problem is....customers wont accept anything other than xp
<angela> jhutchins: /usr/bin/fireglcontrol
<angela> a gui app thats kinda useless
<angela> more for informative purpose
<PhinnFort> Skuller: even with lower prices?
<Skuller> Daskreech: the users here are not "wow...this works cool...i wanna try it.."..but "what!! this aint xp!?...but i spent my last 2 days working on it at my aunty's place..no no no ic ant use anything else"
<firecrotch> !grub | LiveUser
<Skuller> PhinnFort: price is not a factor...the vendor pre-installs a copy of xp b4 supplying....obviously pirated...
<ubotu> LiveUser: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PhinnFort> Skuller: too bad
<jhutchins> angela: Acording to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto, dlocate /usr/bin/fireglcontrol will give you the package name.
<Skuller> PhinnFort: yea...they dont know
<LiveUser> firecrotch; thankyou
<Daskreech> Skuller: well Don't force people
<firecrotch> LiveUser: my pleasure
<Skuller> PhinnFort: that xp costs....acc to them if you charge them 350 bux for it ur a dumbass vendor
<Daskreech> See if he can get a demo computer running and find someone who is always willing to pay less for the computer :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> be sure to get beryl and friends running
<lonewolf> hold on let me register so that I can PM ><
<jhutchins> Daskreech, Skuller, could you take the microsoft chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<Skuller> Daskreech: dw...i cant...i'll just give the copy of ubun to the vendor to try out himself...he was curious about it when i told him i switched to it fulltime...so he just wants a trial copy
<Skuller> jhutchins: ok sorry about this...i'll continue with this some other time and channel....thanks for reminding
<bxnp> anybody played with strigi
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: all the scripts i could find in the .deb ran fine, but dpkg still gives me " subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 20"
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: I'd report that as a package bug then.
<PhinnFort> jhutchins: it's already reported
<PhinnFort> i'm still trying to get any useful info out of dpkg, though
<jhutchins> !adept crash fix > Encryption_Ninja
<PhinnFort> hmm, the last line when rather verbose, is "D000200: conffderef in=`/etc/init.d/console-setup' current working=`/etc/init.d/console-setup'"
<jhutchins> PhinnFort: See what exit status 20 means in the post script?
<PhinnFort> another great idea;)
<PhinnFort> i'm too tired to be doing this
<PhinnFort> :P
<jhutchins> I need lunch.
<PhinnFort> couldn't find "20" in any of the scripts...
<PhinnFort> happy feeding
<Ryiel> jhutchins: Do you have any idea why i cannot type symbols in some applications? it's like my keyboard layout wouldn't be hungarian in some applications. (Openoffice, firefox)
<eagles0513875> what day in april does feisty come out
<pollyo> Hello
<eagles0513875> what day in april does feisty come out
<Ryiel> re
<borg> hi, i wanted to know how to install a .tar.gz file
<PhinnFort> i'm trying with "insane amounts of drivel"
<Ryiel> borg: unpack them
<borg> how?
<borg>  Ryiel:what is the shell command?
<Ryiel> i think if you double click on them in kde it opens the archive with a program, doesnt it?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<botxj__> hello borg, i believe you are using my nick, can you change it please, i want it back
<pollyo> Ryiel: Doesn't KDE use single clicks unless you change the setting to double click?
<botxj__> sup Whopper
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: When it is done
<Whopper> hey borg
<PhinnFort> botxj__: register it
<Whopper> hey matthew
<PhinnFort> ?
<Whopper> :)
<CainMadness> Back from tinkering. I'm stuck on vesa drivers. I switch to nv and the screen gets all distorted. So.. How do I fix so I can play WoW on Wine?
<Ryiel> pollyo: right :D
<Whopper> coreymon
<botxj__> borg, i believe i'm talking to you
<Whopper> borg: you see
<botxj__> you have 30 seconds to change the nick
<borg> Ryiel: i unpack the stuff and then?
<botxj__> i saw you talk here
<Ryiel> borg: it depends on what's in the archive
<borg>   botxj__:give me a sec to finish this and then you can have your nick back
<Whopper> borg: he uses this nick
<botxj__> ok borg
<Whopper> lol
<Whopper> it's like you talking to the same person xD
<eagles0513875> dask so there is no speciic date of relese
<eagles0513875> *release
<pollyo> How do you register a nick?
<pollyo> Can you on this server?
<borg>  Ryiel: what do i have to look for?
<Daskreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<PhinnFort> pollyo: /msg nickserv help
<Ryiel> borg: ./configue, ./make ./make install
<pollyo> Daskreech: Thanks
<borg>  Ryiel: k give me a sec
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: there is but it's not really a hard in stone date. it can vary two or three days before or after
<CainMadness> Back from tinkering. I'm stuck on vesa drivers. I switch to nv and the screen gets all distorted. So.. How do I fix so I can play WoW on Wine?
<Daskreech> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: ^^^
<PhinnFort> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<borg> k thanks
<Ryiel> i meant you should use those commands if thats a program you are trying to compile
<botxj__> sweet
<Ryiel> register your nick borg :D
<eagles0513875> what is the day they r sayin
<PhinnFort> i have crap: http://rafb.net/p/f2yh8912.html
<Ashex|Work> so, how's everyone doing?
<Ryiel> we all have PhinnFort, we just dont show it to others :D
<borg> Ryiel: it IS registered, been registered for 6 months, i was just asking him to change it to be polite, cause i didnt want to be rude and k-line him via nickserv ghost
<Ryiel> just use recover :D
<PhinnFort> k-lining is polite
<borg> that would be rude, Ryiel
<borg> i was trying to be polite
<PhinnFort> ddos is rude
<Ryiel> yeah :D
<Ash-Fox> For those of you who are having problems with Wine's official repository for edgy (the new package technically shouldn't install because of bad dependencies). I have fixed the package myself and uploaded it to my own repository, you can add my repository via: sudo bash -c 'echo deb http://packages.quickfox.org/ ubuntu-edgy/ >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Daskreech> Ash-Fox: What about feisty?
<Ryiel> Do you guys have any idea why some applicates act like i didnt have hungarian keyboard layout?
<Ash-Fox> Daskreech, I don't have feisty, I have no idea if it's broken there.
<Daskreech> ok
<PhinnFort> because they're hungery?
<Ryiel> :P
<Ryiel> I cannot write symbols, thats the problem
<PhinnFort> Ash-Fox: have you set your keyboard layout correctly?
<PhinnFort> *s/ash-fox/ryiel
<Ryiel> :D
<Ryiel> Yep, i can write here and in konqueror but not in openoffice or firefox
<Ash-Fox> Ryiel, make sure you have the proper locales fully installed.
<amaan> hey does kiba-dock run in kubuntu?
<alexicon> heya does anyone here run rails?
<PhinnFort> amaan: prolly
<Ryiel> How to make that sure Ash-Fox?
<pollyo> Hello
<amaan> PhinnFort, i tried it and when i try running it nothing opens...?
<space_ninja> where do "ls" get these colors?
<space_ninja> where is this alias?
<PhinnFort> .bash_profile?
<Ash-Fox> Ryiel, first I'd do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales', then a upgrade..
<space_ninja> it's not there PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> then i have no idea
<Ryiel> thanks Ash-Fox
<Ryiel> :P
<PhinnFort> :P
<Ryiel> not that was rude! :D
<Ryiel> *now
<space_ninja> is there a way to echo all alias'
<Daskreech> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !kiba
<Ryiel> Ash-Fox: it says everything is up to date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !20
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 20 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> Oh lord. Can I open a file as a new sheet in KSpread?
<Daskreech> !300
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> Dagnabit
<Ash-Fox> Ryiel, good
<Ryiel> but it still doesnt work :D
<Ash-Fox> It means it isn't a locale issue
<Ryiel> Where can i set these nasty utf-8 back to iso-8859-1?
<Ash-Fox> Unfortunately I don't really know what the issue could be.
<Ryiel> There was a locales file somewhere...
<Ryiel> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Ryiel> awesome
<fulld> Hello, I cuttently have an operational raid array and I would like to start it automatically using mdadm.conf. This is exactly how I start it now: http://pastebin.ca/402104
<Kevlar> Im getting an error loading a video it says I need a plugin called x-mplayer2
<Kevlar> its media player and it doesnt work
<eeos> hi there.
<Kevlar> how to get it to work on linux?
<Encryption_ninja> anyone available to help me with ym adept manager please?
<eeos> how do you ask apt-get to install also recommended and suggested packages when you install a package?
<Kevlar> How can I view PORN if I cant get the right plugin??
<Kevlar> hehe
<Kevlar> sewriously cant view embedded wmv files
<TMM> hi all, I've got kubuntu feisty running and I am using kontact with the groupwise plugin, kontact, however, dumps 3 logfiles in ~ that grow explosively
<TMM> as in, a couple of gigabytes per day
<TMM> I would really like to disable this logging 'functionality' :)
<TMM> ah, it is apparently a gsoap compile-time feature
<TMM> not possible to disable at runtime... great :(
<yacoob> anyone seen deb for kirocker?
<eeos> how do you ask apt-get to install also recommended and suggested packages when you install a package?
<jhutchins> eeos: You mean without asking?
<eeos> jhutchins I mean that apt-get tells you there are recommended and suggested packages. They are not required, so it does not installa them.
<eeos> jhutchins whilst I want it to install them together with the required packages.
<frojnd> hello
<jhutchins> eeos: Don't think that's an option.
<frojnd> why my cdrom won't recognize DVD data cd ?
<frojnd> I was able to burn data on dvd
<eeos> jhutchins :(
<frojnd> but now that I put it back it deown't recognize it?
<frojnd> any idea
<eeos> jhutchins so why tell you what are the recommended and suggested packages if you cannot install them? that sounds superfluous
<jhutchins> eeos: You have the option to install them manually.
<jhutchins> eeos: I don't want a system installing packages I didn't ask for.
<eeos> jhutchins indeed it should offer the option.
<jhutchins> frojnd: It's probably a bad burn.  Verify it next time before you eject it.
<eeos> jhutchins this is what I am saying. why does it tell you what are the recommended and suggested packages if you cannot install them? it is completely useless.
<jhutchins> eeos: I've never actually encountered that.
<jhutchins> eeos: So you can install them manually if you want to.
<eeos> jhutchins what do you mean? do you use CLI apt-get?
<jhutchins> eeos: Yes.
<frojnd> oh now it recognize the dvd..
<eeos> jhutchins but you have to rerun the entire thing, with other suggested and recommended packages.
<frojnd> but I am not able to see data in cdrom0
<jhutchins> eeos: Yup.
<eeos> jhutchins extremely annying.
<jhutchins> eeos: File a feature request.
<eeos> jhutchins I will.
<frojnd> oh
<frojnd> now I am able to see it
<jhutchins> eeos: Complaining here really won't do anything.
<eeos> jhutchins thanks for help :)
<frojnd> my dvd/cd is fuuuuu
<jhutchins> frojnd: DVD's can be really be sloow.
<eeos> jhutchins I was not complaining I was asking hwo to do it.
<jhutchins> eeos: Right.
<jhutchins> eeos: Check the man page though, I'm not exactly an apt expert.
<eeos> jhutchins already done the man page before asking on chat. anyway, thanks for help. now I know the option is not available. I will file a request.
<eeos> have a good evening!
<Kevlar> seriously cant view embedded wmv files
<Kevlar> how to get it to work on linux?
<Kevlar> firefox plugin to view embedded wmv files?
<eeos> kevlar search the wiki for codec there are instructions
<Kevlar> okay
<eeos> have a good evening!
* eeos is away: "time to go finally"
<frojnd> what are your experiences with copying files from dvd to usb ?
<tapion> salut a tous
<tapion> y'a qqun ?
<tapion> yop
<tapion> je reois aucune rponse ou je les vois simplement pas ?
<tapion> ou encore vous voulez pas rpondre ?
<tapion> -.-
<Malph> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Ryiel> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<Ryiel> awesome :D
<tapion> hey
<tapion> what's up ?
<mhall53> hello everyone
<mhall53> anyone there
<mission> hello
<eduard> p3-player for kubuntu? any ideas? system refused to download automaticly
<BluesKaj> mhall53, just ask your question
<miltos> my hp psc 1410 printer is conncected to a "windows box" and i can't print with samba???anyone the samw problem???
<eduard> world? please, i want  to update gaim1.3 to 2.0 beta
<mhall53> no question just saying hello lol
<BluesKaj> well you asked if anyone was here :)
<mhall53> yes  i did it was quiet
<eduard> indeed :) 393 nics and no one
<BluesKaj> lotta splits on this server
<eduard> nicks*
<maan84> Hello, I'm gonna try and install a KDE theme, and in the install readme it says "First make sure that you have both the QT and KDE development headers installed (qt and kdellibs devel)" How do I make sure of that? Thx for any help =P
<BluesKaj> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<aseigo> maan84: install the -dev packages for qt and kde. easiest way: apt-get build-dep kdebase
<maan84> Thank you
<TheGateKeeper> eduard: I would imagine that you would have to compile from source
<eduard> ok, i will try to learn how first :))) i am still new in here
<TheGateKeeper> shame you are not running gentoo
<TheGateKeeper> if you build from source then install build-essentials
<TheGateKeeper> there is probable a howto on gaim 2 on the forums
<roland_> anyone know a small irc network wich might accept new server with cable modem connection to internet?
<roland_> if there is one
<eduard> i downloaded gaim2.0 from konsole - but couldnt finish installation. i got .deb pakage
<TheGateKeeper> eduard: did you use alien?
<eduard> forum is for ubuntu, not for kubuntu
<eduard> no
<eduard> imean for gnom
<__-osh-__> What's the package providing the "switch user" functionality. I need the name to report a bug.
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know a program that will allow one to type on a .pdf form, as adobe's acrobat does in windows with its typewriter tool?
<aseigo> __-osh-__: the functionality is managed by kdm, and front-ended by kdesktop and kicker via kdmlib
<crackhead_25> (there is apparently no typewriter tool that i have seen yet in the kubuntu version of adobe acrobat or kpdf..)
<TheGateKeeper> eduard: kubuntu = ubuntu using KDE desktop so it doesn't matter which forum you use
<aseigo> crackhead_25: pdf forms are only supported by acroread right now; support is being added to poppler now (so it will show up in future versions of kpdf/okular; svn trunk/ already has support for them).
<aseigo> crackhead_25: if you mean annotations, okular provides those in the upcoming 4.0 release
<crackhead_25> what do you mean annotations? i mean, in windows acroread, there is a typewriter tool with which you can type anywhere on the .pdf page, as if you had put the paper document in a typewriter in the real world.. and that kind of function is what i'm looking for.. okular can do that with a bleeding edge release right now?
<eduard> TheGateKeeper - thanks :) i know , iment - when i run commands in konsole may be they are invented for ubuntu and doesnt work properly in kubuntu?
<__-osh-__> aseigo: I'll try kdm then. Thanks. I'm sure some kind devel will move it to the proper package if I am misstaken.
<TheGateKeeper> eduard: there is NO difference between kubuntu & ubuntu apart from which desktop they use
<eduard> TheGateKeeper- ok, got it, thanks.
<TheGateKeeper> yw :-)
<mhall53> lol some how i just uninstalled kubuntu
* bur[n] er doubts it
<HymnToLife> [20:25]  <TheGateKeeper> eduard: there is NO difference between kubuntu & ubuntu apart from which desktop they use <= I don't like the word "use", I prefer to say "the desktop they iinstall by default"
<eduard> HymnToLife- agree
<mhall53> is it any way to reinstall it throught a console
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife: whatever
<bur[n] er> mhall53: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife: point is it's the SAME distro!!
* bur[n] er doubts mhall53 uninstalled it though... uninstalling is a marvelous feat
<mhall53> ok hold on and i show u the command i used
<mhall53> what is that thing i use so i dont flood
<bur[n] er> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jhutchins> mhall53: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> mhall53: But that's probably not necessary.
<HymnToLife> TheGateKeeper, course it is, I've always thought it's a bad idea to have two different names
<jhutchins> It's ok to paste single lines.
<mhall53> i just  uninstalled to the kde core
<PirateHead> How do I get Amarok to play .flac audio?
* bur[n] er likes the 4 different ubuntu variants of xubuntu, ubuntu, kubuntu, and fluxbuntu that are all essentially the same
<peyote> I have a basic question about program updates in kubuntu. Are programs updated on a daily basis if a new version is released e.g. new version of k3b? Or are the applications only updated when there is a new kubuntu release every 6 month?
<bur[n] er> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dhq> are there any alternate repos for beryl
<eduard> guys, who knows where to get gaim2.0.0-beta-6 from?
<PirateHead> bur[n] er: flac is not a restricted format. Why do I need to use the restricted formats page?
<jhutchins> peyote: They're updated when someone notices a new version and decided to back-port it.
<bur[n] er> dhq: /exec -o cat /etc/apt/sources.list |grep beryl
<peyote> jhutchins: Thanks!
<mhall53> am i allowed to post the url i get from pastebin
<jhutchins> eduard: Look up gaim on sourceforge or freshmeat and check the site.
<bur[n] er> aww... konversationd didn't parse that as I'd hoped dhq, please go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnEdgy
<sampan> piratehead  if you install the flac package in the repos you should be able to play flac files
<bur[n] er> mhall53: of course... but just install kubuntu-desktop... I'm sure that's all you need
<mhall53> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11077/
<TheGateKeeper> peyote: to get newer versions of the software you will need to upgrade to the next version of the distro, unless you run gentoo
<jhutchins> PirateHead: If you read to the end of that post you'd see the free formats page listed as well.
<eduard> jhutchins - ok, thks
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: Not true.
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: ubuntu backports packages regularly.
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: For that matter so does Mandriva.
<bur[n] er> mhall53: just install kubuntu-desktop, then go from there
<peyote> TheGateKeeper: right now I am running debian/testing for the last years and applications get updated on a daily basis until there is a freeze short time before testing becomes stable.
<mhall53> ok lol
<TheGateKeeper> jhutchins: well I am running dapper I firefox 2 has NOT come along
* bur[n] er is guessing that peyote doesn't use gentoo TheGateKeeper since this is #kubuntu and kubuntu > gentoo :)
<BluesKaj> eduard, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: That's because it's crap.  One package does not a distribution-wide generalization make.
<PirateHead> jhutchins: the free formats page does not describe how to enable them -- it justs asks you to use them.
<bur[n] er> peyote: there are also backports to the older distros which you can find
<eduard> BluesKaj - many thanksssssssssss
<bur[n] er> PirateHead: sorry bout that, i totally thought it showed hwo to use them ;)
<BluesKaj> just google , eduard ...it works
<TheGateKeeper> bur[n] er: manifestely untrue
<yacoob> after proper configuring, klipper is nice thingy.
<jhutchins> PirateHead: Sorry.  As someone else said, install the flac packages then.  apt-cache search flac
<PirateHead> jhutchins: I *did* use a free format to encode my music library, and now Amarok can't play them. :-(
<jhutchins> PirateHead: See also #amarok .
<miltos> my hp psc 1410 printer is conncected to a "windows box" and i can't print with samba???anyone the samw problem???
<sampan> piratehead  amarok plays flac files just fine -- you just need to install the flac package
<TheGateKeeper> jhutchins: name a default kubuntu package that has been upgraded?
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: amarok.
<jhutchins> Look in the backports repos.
<PirateHead> sampan: I installed the flac package and restarted amarok, no effect. Do I need to reboot?
<timster> :/
<maan84> Hey, I'm trying to install a theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18223&forumpage=5 I followed the readme and made sure i have kde deb libs and qt etc installed, then configure make and make install worked fine as in the readme, now I just wonder how do I install it so I can change theme to it? :) ty
<bur[n] er> PirateHead: did you try to install the 'flac' package?
<sdlnxgk> anyone have issues with the Desktop Preview & Pager on the kicker bar??? mine just kills the kicker all together !!! but was working fine before installing new Nvidia drivers  for 3D
<PirateHead> bur[n] er: here's the command I ran: "sudo apt-get install flac"
<jhutchins> PirateHead: Shouldn't need to reboot, just kill & restart amarok.
<eduard> BluesKaj - could you please help me chose which pakage i have to download? please
<TheGateKeeper> jhutchins: well I have 1.4.3 what do you have?
<peyote> My question about updates was concerning the latest  release of kubuntu. And from what i understand now there is no freeze and applications get updated all the time, right?
<sdlnxgk> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<KiPSeRoN> !sources
<jhutchins> 1.4.5
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: 1.4.5
<KiPSeRoN> !sources |kipseron
<PirateHead> Well darnit, I did restart amarok, and it says "Error loading media: there is no available decoder"
<TheGateKeeper> jhutchins: what version of (k)ubuntu
<sdlnxgk> PirateHead, in the same boat with kaffeine can't get audio or video to work...
<bur[n] er> oh oh oh... i know!!!
<jhutchins> edgy
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<bur[n] er> sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<bur[n] er> :)
<bur[n] er> xine > gstreamer
<sdlnxgk> hmmmmmm I thought i had that installed
<sampan> piratehead  what engine are you using in amarok?  (i use xine)
<TheGateKeeper> jhutchins: I rest my case I am running dapper which uses a lower version than you !!!
<PirateHead> sampan: how do you tell? It didn't ask me which to use, and I never gave it a preference.
<sdlnxgk> bur[n] er, it's all ready installed
<sampan> piratehead  options -- engine
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40291
<bur[n] er> well crap... i'm out of ideas... i know it can be done though... mine works :)
<sampan> piratehead  errr, settings -- configure --> engine
<BluesKaj> eduard, what version of Kubuntu and what is your pc ?
<bur[n] er> sdlnxgk: did you install w32codecs?  what type of video are you trying to play in kaffeine?
<sdlnxgk> sampan I was running dapper but decided to move up in the world :D
<PirateHead> Yes, according to the configuraton menu, I am using Xine.
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: Just because you haven't figured it out doesn't make it the distro's fault.  You could ask for help instead of telling people they can't get updates.
<sdlnxgk> bur[n] er, I couldn't get them installed
<PirateHead> It is, in fact, the only option.
<bur[n] er> sdlnxgk: try harder ;)
<sdlnxgk> k
<TheGateKeeper> jhutchins: point is it does NOT happen with the updates
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: Yes it does.
<maan84> Hey, I'm trying to install a theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18223&forumpage=5 I followed the readme and made sure i have kde deb libs and qt etc installed, then configure make and make install worked fine as in the readme, now I just wonder how do I install it so I can change theme to it? :) ty
<TheGateKeeper> jhutchins: NOPE!!
<PirateHead> bur[n] er: the amarok-xine package is already installed, too.
<sampan> piratehead  it might be the libflac7 package that you need then
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: Perhaps not for some packages.  Sometimes they require enough of the system to be updated that it's not practical.
<eduard> BluesKaj HP laptop Pawilon zd8000, kubuntu the last one Edgy Eft
<sdlnxgk> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<jhutchins> TheGateKeeper: Besides, there's nothing to keep you from backporting it yourself.
<PirateHead> libflac7 is already the newest version, reports apt.
<bur[n] er> sdlnxgk: did you try all the things on here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<KiPSeRoN> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sdlnxgk> bur[n] er, I had it all working before my Nvidia driver took a dump on me
<crackhead_25> anyone know a plugin one can put with gimp to save as .pdf?
<bur[n] er> nvidia should have nothing to do with videos
<sdlnxgk> bur[n] er, will check out that page
<sampan> piratehead  hrmmm ... strange
<PirateHead> Interestingly, Gnome's Rhythmbox program plays the flac files just fine.
<bur[n] er> crackhead_25: you could use the cups pdf printer and "print" it to a pdf file
<sdlnxgk> bur[n] er, not sure what happened then because that is the only thing that changed
<crackhead_25> yeah i just thought of that.. thanks
<bur[n] er> PirateHead: try gstreamer with amarok ;)
<TheGateKeeper> jhutchins: 'backporting yourself', in other words it does NOT automatically happen!!
<PirateHead> bur[n] er: gstreamer isn't enabled as an option in the amarok configuration menu. How would I enable it?
<crackhead_25> darn. it wont work. gimp wont read a .pdf with more than one page..? just shows up as one, the first, page.
<XEL> Hola, alguien que hable espaol?
<PirateHead> !es | XEL
<ubotu> XEL: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bur[n] er> PirateHead: sudo apt-get install amarok-gstreamer
<PirateHead> bur[n] er: there is no such package is amarok-gstreamer
<PirateHead> bur[n] er: I checked.
<crackhead_25> to dl okular, one has to type: "svn co <protocol>://<username>..." what is the protocol and username? Does anyone know?
<BluesKaj> eduard , gaim-2.0.0beta6.tar.bz2
<eduard> ls
<eduard> ups, not here
<mdtyke> Hey.. is there a partition manager in KDE?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<mdtyke> I currently have a partition which is NTFS, but I want to format it into ext3, and merge it with my / partition.  Is that possible?
<eduard> use ReiserFS instead ext3
<SilentDis> mdtyke: is the ntfs partition right next to the existing ext3 partition?
<mdtyke> lemme check
<crackhead_25> what does "svn co" mean in kde?
<BluesKaj> mdtyke, why not install ntfs-3g ..access the ntfs partition from kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> PirateHead: gstreamer exists in dapper but from what I heard it was on it way out (as in not being supported anymore)
<Ash-Fox> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PirateHead> TheGateKeeper: that sucks for me.
<SilentDis> BluesKaj: i assume he's looking to expand his / partition to allow more space.  might be a better idea to mount /home to it, depending on it's size.  that's why i'm trying to get more info :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<TheGateKeeper> PirateHead: can't you use xine?
<crackhead_25> anyone know what "svn co" means in kde?
<SilentDis> crackhead_25: not specifically, but svn is usually a refrence to a code repo for a project in the works, or 'nightly build' type of thing.
<PirateHead> TheGateKeeper: I *am* using xine.
<mdtyke> I can access the NTFS partition fine
<mdtyke> And no, they aren't beside each other
<mdtyke> But what I wanted to do, was to just move that partition to Linux
<mdtyke> I had my music and some programs on it, on Vista.. but I dont use it anymore, so there's no need to
<mdtyke> since I'm moving it all over to Linux
<PirateHead> TheGateKeeper: It isn't playing my music files, and the folks in #amarok think that my xine version is too old.
<PirateHead> Is there a way I can upgrade to a new version of xine?
<SilentDis> mdtyke: i'd recommend, personally, just mounting it to a storage partition, or as /home, if it's large enough
<KiPSeRoN> somone know why the respoties say 404 eror not found
<KiPSeRoN> damn
<TheGateKeeper> PirateHead: you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<mdtyke> Well should I at least format it as ext3 or whatever
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: what repo?
<KiPSeRoN> all my repo fucked
<SilentDis> mdtyke: not necessarily.  really depends on your use for it.
<SilentDis> !language | KiPSeRoN
<ubotu> KiPSeRoN: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> mdtyke, sounds like you want to migrate to linux exclusively , right ?
<KiPSeRoN> sorry
<mhall53> can someone message me good repositories
<KiPSeRoN> all my repo destroyed
<bur[n] er> mdtyke: i would format it ext3 :)  copy your data off first
<crackhead_25> i found out the problem. i have to install the program svn.. ha..
<KiPSeRoN> i have a 99 updates
<SilentDis> mhall53: good repos for what?  what programs are you looking for?
<KiPSeRoN> and i cant udapt it
<KiPSeRoN> upadte it
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: what version of ubuntu?
<KiPSeRoN> kubuntu
<KiPSeRoN> 6.10
<mdtyke> What is this KeiserFS that guy was telling me about
<mdtyke> And can you give me an idea where I format it in Linux
<roland_> ReiserFS
<SilentDis> !reiserfs | mdtyke
<ubotu> mdtyke: reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<PirateHead> mdtyke: you mean Reiserfs?
<VividHazE> Hey I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction.  I've got a mobo with the nForce 6100 chipset for sound and networking. I've downloaded the right nForce drivers but I don't know what to do with the source, I'm using the 64-bit version.
<mdtyke> ooh
<mdtyke> ok
<mdtyke> so I should go with ext3? :)
<VividHazE> anyone know of a HOWTO on this subject?
<Toran> Hey guys, how can I get rid of the format toolbar in kopete chat windows? I right-click on it, go to toolbars, and uncheck the "format toolbar" area, and it goes away, but as soon as I close the window and open another it comes back.
<mdtyke> Now.. where do I format this thing? :P
<bur[n] er> mdtyke: qtparted :)
<PirateHead> mdtyke: ext3 and reiserfs are both good choices.
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: are you at that computer right now?  can you browse webpages without issue?
<BluesKaj> Reiser file systems aren't default in Ubuntu , ext is
<bur[n] er> reiser is an accused murderer though, so we'll see if development continues
<mdtyke> I guess it's yet another thing I have to download :P
<KiPSeRoN> what
<bur[n] er> ext3 can be read  byw indows :)  fs-driver.org
<mdtyke> I swear, I'm never out of this repository lol
<KiPSeRoN> only my repo
<KiPSeRoN> not good
<Toran> so, uh, how 'bout XFS?
<Toran> (haha)
<mdtyke> I don't suppose anybody knows where I can edit my Keyboard configuration?
<Toran> I tried it once and my computer wouldn't boot
<bur[n] er> mdtyke: system settings
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: you stated that you were having problems pulling updates from a repository.  I'm trying to deduce the problem.  are you able to browse webpages?  are you at that machine chatting with us on IRC right now, or are you at a different computer?
<mdtyke> I want to make ctrl+alt+3 do the pound sign, and ctrl+alt+4 do the euro
<mdtyke> I mean actually.. edit it, as opposed to choosing custom
<KiPSeRoN> yes
<KiPSeRoN> yes
<TheGateKeeper> I remember hearing problems about reiser but can't remember what the problem was
<KiPSeRoN> yes i am in this computer
<BluesKaj> mdtyke, id you want to increase your linux partition or erase the ntfs , use the GParted live cd ..it's the best IMO
<SilentDis> !who | KiPSeRoN
<ubotu> KiPSeRoN: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<KiPSeRoN> ok
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: ok, you are at the computer you are having problems with.  are you able to browse webpages, using Konquerer or Firefox?
<bur[n] er> mdtyke: BluesKaj: why would you just use the ubuntu or kubuntu cd and use gparted or qtparted on that respectively as opposed to downloading another distro?  ubuntu can do it
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis: yes i can
<PirateHead> TheGateKeeper: libxine-extracodecs worked great.
<TheGateKeeper> PirateHead: cool :-) glad to hear it
<PirateHead> I'm disappointed that it's not installed by default!
<KiPSeRoN> try to install konversation
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: ok.  And you are running Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) right?
<KiPSeRoN> or akregator
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis: YES
<BluesKaj> why install another distro , bur[n] er?
<mdtyke> Can I not just install Gparted?
<mdtyke> or is it on the Kubuntu Live CD?
<bur[n] er> mdtyke: did you try "regional and language" in system settings?
<BluesKaj> having a seperate cd for GParted is just safer
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: I ask only because I'm trying to help.  try this command to update the list right quick, just to make sure nothing got corrupted.  in a term:  sudo aptitude update
<Zhanev> hi
<mdtyke> for what
<Zhanev> i have a question, if someone can help me
<mdtyke> I can customize by region there
<mdtyke> I cant alter individual options.. not anywhere I can see anyway
<SilentDis> !ask | Zhanev
<ubotu> Zhanev: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis: when i update it
<BluesKaj> Zhanev, just ask
<PirateHead> mdtyke: the Kubuntu LiveCD has QTParted, I think.
<TheGateKeeper> PirateHead: there are a number of things you have to do to get (k)ubuntu firing on ALL cylinders and that it just one of them
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis: i get a 404 erorn
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis: error
<bur[n] er> mdtyke: i don't know crap about other languages so i wasn't sure if ctrl+alt+3 to do pound was part of another language
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis: and errors about gpg key
<Zhanev> i bought a new fotocamera.  When I connect it to the USB directly, the system recognizes it and mounts it with no problem
<mdtyke> ah.. nope
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: what other changes have you made recently?
<mdtyke> It's just that I live on an international border, so I use multiple currencies
<bur[n] er> Zhanev: soo... cookie or medal?
<Zhanev> but when i insert the SD card i bought into the camera... system says "unrecognised filesystem"
<KiPSeRoN> nothing
<mdtyke> in Windows, I used some tool to edit the keyboard configuration, and made my own thing.
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis:
<mdtyke> I was just wondering how I do it in Linux
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis: i nned to go
<KiPSeRoN> SilentDis: BYE
<Zhanev> so the question is... what do i do with the 2Gb sd card?
<SilentDis> KiPSeRoN: sorry i couldn't help you
<KiPSeRoN> OK
<Zhanev> what fs does it have?
<bur[n] er> Zhanev: it could be an oddly formatted fat32.. you could try to reformat it with qtparted after copyng the data off of it
<SilentDis> see ya all.  off to worky worky with me :)
* bur[n] er assumes fat32 as most devices use this
<crackhead_25> question: why can i not connect to "svn.kde.org" with my subversion installation on this kubuntu?
<Zhanev> well.. i have no way to access the card from kubuntu
<bur[n] er> Zhanev: you can copy it off when you plug the camera in correct?
<Zhanev> no
<Zhanev> "in correct" means that the camera has no card inserted
<bur[n] er> so just copy it off... then put just hte sd in and disregard the filesystem error... run 'kdesu qtparted' and format the sd card
<Zhanev> so i can only see the internal camera memory (no problem with that)
<Zhanev> the problem is to access the SD card
<bur[n] er> awwwwwwww... is there data on it?
<Zhanev> nothing important
<Zhanev> not now
<bur[n] er> just put it in and run qtparted
<bur[n] er> you have an sd card reader right?
<fernando_> how can I copy the kde main menu ??? of put it in another computer with the same shutcuts???
<Zhanev> yes but does not work
<blue_> is there anyway to get voice chat to work on msn? with kopete?
<Zhanev> i googled briefly and it seems it does not work for dapper
<bur[n] er> Zhanev: if it shows bad filesystem, it may work
<Zhanev> i would have to recompile the kernel and so
<bur[n] er> oh bummer
<bur[n] er> dist-upgrading to edgy is cool :)
<fernando_> blue_: I read ones about plugin to speak with kopete, but I can't remember the name
<bur[n] er> feisty will be out in a month, so it couldn't hurt to go to edgy now and feisty in a month
<blue_> ah cool ty fernando_
<fernando_> blue_ : anyway is was plugin to use a skype acount
<Zhanev> well, it does not say "corrupted fs" but "unrecognised, non-ext3"
<fernando_> blue_ : but you can install direct skype if you want.. I did't and is the best
<blue_> nah its my gf has msn messenger so it has to work with that fernando_
<fernando_> blue_: I'm not sure about it..sorry
<BluesKaj> amsn maybe ?
<bur[n] er> blue_; have you tried amsn?
<bur[n] er> amsn can do audio
<blue_> oo can it
<BluesKaj> does windows msn do audio ?
<BluesKaj> it's the same I think
<Ash-Fox> No, messenger live and windows messenger do audio.
<Ash-Fox> msn messenger doesn't do audio.
<blue_> it does
<blue_> ah yeah live messenger
* bur[n] er had no idea there were so many different versions of the same poo
<Ash-Fox> Indeed, and they're even incompatible with each other!
<BluesKaj> geezuz
<hatta> crap has flavors now
<bur[n] er> it'd be nice if gaim & kopete could do audio/video over jabber :\
<Zhanev> so, the solution would be: 1. upgrade whole system 2. insert card in reader 3. mkfs the card ?
<bur[n] er> c'est la vie
<progek> I created a video with recordmydesktop and wanted to embed it in my web server. I used a encoder (ffmpeg2theora) to convert it into a .flv. Is that enough for embedding it directly into html? It does not seem to be working.
<bur[n] er> Zhanev: i bet you could format the card without dist-upgrading is what I was saying
<Zhanev> aha
<bur[n] er> the card reader works in dapper i bet... i'm sure it's just a mass storage device
<Zhanev> and... will the camera be able to read ext3?
<bur[n] er> no
<bur[n] er> ;)
<bur[n] er> format it to fat32
<Zhanev> aha
<Zhanev> i'm a bit scared of breaking it
* bur[n] er doubts it is ntfs
<bur[n] er> can you format via the camera itself?
<Zhanev> yes
<bur[n] er> then no worries
<Zhanev> i mean, the camera has a menu with a "format" option
<bur[n] er> if it breaks, format it via the camera
<Zhanev> ok
<Zhanev> i'll try now
<Zhanev> come back in a minute
<bur[n] er> i'm not 100% this will work, but worth a shot
<bur[n] er> good luck
<Zhanev> thanks!
<bur[n] er> np
<marcus__> kde bindings for openoffice doesn't work with Kubuntu 7.04
<marcus__> ?
<crackhead_25> question: where is my "kde4 install directory"?
<miltos> my hp psc 1410 printer is conncected to a "windows box" and i can't print with samba???anyone the samw problem???
<BluesKaj> miltos , system settings/printers and run the cups wizard ...I had to fool with it for a bit but it finally worked for me
<Tm_T> bunny: like to have some porkkana?
<bur[n] er> miltos: i can print to my hp-psc 1209... try changing drivers?
<bur[n] er> miltos: can you print to it via usb?
<Tm_T> crackhead_25: depends where did you install it
<crackhead_25> i dont know if i installed it?
<siandog> hello word
<crackhead_25> is it not default included with edgy?
<Tm_T> crackhead_25: there's no KDE4 released ;)
<Tm_T> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<crackhead_25> is it going to eff my system up if i install it? im trying to use the latest release of okular, to see if i can type/enter text on a .pdf page (like the typewriter tool in windows acroread..)..
<Tm_T> crackhead_25: well, as said, there's no "ready" kde4 yet, only snapshot releases for developers really
<crackhead_25> Tm_T: how ready is it right now "not ready"?
<Tm_T> crackhead_25: nothing to see for users, except lot of bugs and crashes
<Tm_T> that ready
<crackhead_25> sounds promising..
<crackhead_25> so how can i use okular, or is there no way w/o kde4?
<miltos> BluesKaj, i run cups wizard many times without success...
<Tm_T> crackhead_25: no idea, you can compile it from svn or take one of snapshot builds ofcourse, but I can't promise it to be usable (it still might be at some level)
<crackhead_25> i already took okular from svn, but in the process of compiling, i have to enter the "-DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/path/to/your/kde4/install/dir ..".. what should i put there?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you don't have kde4 installed, then i don't think you can
<Tm_T> exactly
<sdlnxgk> !Avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crackhead_25> Daisuke_Ido: do you run kde4? is it easily uninstalled if things go wrong? can i get back my current kde install?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't run it, it's nowhere near ready for the end-user yet
<encryption_ninja> anyone ahving problems with the kubuntuforums.com website?
<encryption_ninja> it keeps logging me out,.
<crackhead_25> Daisuke_Ido: do you know any program that will allow one to type text on a .pdf, as the typewriter tool does in windows acroread?
<crackhead_25> does anyone know any program that will allow one to type text on a .pdf, as the typewriter tool does in windows acroread?
<blekos> hi, i am in quite a need, i've installed feisty fawn 5 and my eth1 (wireless) is gone. I need to mention that i have a switch on my laptop on/off for wireless and this is now connected to bluetoth!! that is when i choose off, i actually turn off bluetooth
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think there are.  is the feature available in the linux acrobat reader?
<Daisuke_Ido> i avoid acrobat for the most part, so i don't know
<herk> crackhead: can you do it in Open Office Writer?
<mhall53> does anyone know of the program automatix2
<blekos> any ideas?
<herk> Crackhead: there's also Foxit Pro with plugins . . .
<herk> Foxit Pro: http://www.foxitsoftware.com/downloads/
<ubuntu_> do you know for a french chanel support for kubuntu?
<eilker> mhall53> yes ?
<mhall53> does it run on kubuntu
<mhall53> !automatix2
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<eilker> yes it works well
<mhall53> lol
<mhall53> whats the command to install it
<BluesKaj> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<deviance> Where do webcams apear in kopete?
<eilker> mhall53> download it from its web site
<eilker> !dcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhall53> i did
<eilker> mhall53> alt+f2   // automatix
<Ashex|Work> automatix2*
<BluesKaj>  !warning automatix can work,but when it breaks pkges , you'll curse the day you installed it
<mhall53> can i reinstall kubuntu off the dvd without having to download it to install
<eilker>   i type // # !bin/sh  (then second line) sudo reboot // and chmod +x reboot.sh in console. after all double click to reboot.sh no sense ? what is wrong ?
<Ashex|Work> eilker, use 'shutdown -r now'
<wsjunior> Sup guys, one of the main things that i used to like about konqueror is that when i used to make a google search directly throught the search bar it used to be cleaned up after the research so i had the google page open and the search bar clean again. Why it doesn't happen in Kubuntu?
<eilker> Ashex|Work> same again :(
<superman> wsjunior: you know how to focus the search bar?  ctrl+k like I use in firefox doesn't work
<wsjunior> Is there any way to configure this behaviour by hand or it's hardcoded?
<Ashex|Work> eilker, try running it with sudo
<superman> wsjunior: i didn't understand the question
<wsjunior> superman: No, I mean that when you make a research using the bar, the bar used to be cleaned after the research
* superman shrugs
<eilker> Ashex|Work> i am running it with sudo
<mdtyke> Hey guys. I used the Kubuntu Live CD, and deleted my Ntfs partition, and created an ext3
<Ash-Fox> For those of you who are having problems with Wine's official repository for edgy (bad dependency issues). I have fixed the package myself and uploaded it to my own repository, you can add my repository via: sudo bash -c 'echo deb http://packages.quickfox.org/ ubuntu-edgy/ >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<mdtyke> I re-opened Qparted just to check.. everything was fine
<superman> wsjunior: do you know how to focus it with a keyboard shortcut?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<mdtyke> However, I'm now booted back into Kubuntu, and it still shows as ntfs, and when I try to mount it gives me an error saying it doesn't exist
<Aattila> Hi! Is it possible to split into two part one of my partition without formating it?
<mdtyke> Any ideas what's wrong
<mhall53> what the command to install the apdet gui program
<wsjunior> superman: Yes, CONTROL+S
<superman> mdtyke: did you umount it before running the partitioning app?
<Ashex|Work> eilker, I just tested it, and it is working for me
<mdtyke> It wasn't mounted in the first place
<mdtyke> the live CD doesn't mount
<superman> thansk wsjunior :)  you've made my life soooooooooo much better
<eilker> could you pls paste here your script ?
<superman> mdtyke: sure you "applied" the changed?
<gemidjy> anyone has idea what makes the wheel/middle click in linux to emulate copy/paste feature
<superman> changes
<mdtyke> Yep, positive
<mdtyke> Even went back into Qtparted to check
<eilker> Ashex|Work: could you pls paste here your script ? it is only two lines
<mdtyke> I watched it go through the process etc
<superman> mdtyke: next time after you're done formatting it, mount it, create a file just to make sure
<mdtyke> I cant mount from the live CD though, can I?
<wsjunior> I don't understand why this doesnt work in Kubuntu. This was one of the reasons that i liked to use Konqueror instead Firefox
<Ashex|Work> eilker, I just messaged it to you
<mdtyke> Yea I noticed that gemidjy, though it doesnt in Opera or Firefox for me anymore
<mdtyke> I just changed the middle click settings
<gemidjy> mdtyke: yes it does, for ages
<superman> wsjunior: ctrl+s doesn't work here :(
<mdtyke> But the fact is.. that my System Settings are still showing it as being ntfs
<mdtyke> It's as if they're using cached data or something.. as it's ext3
<wsjunior> superman: You can configure the shortcut
<mdtyke> in actual fact, I'm pretty sure its cached info.. because one of the partitions its showing me doesnt even exist
<mdtyke> It was showing me as having a 3kb partition, but I've removed it
<wsjunior> superman: Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<eilker> Ashex|Work> i wanna execute it with double click from my desktop ? is it possible ?
* superman didn't even think to check there!  you're my hero wsjunior
<Ashex|Work> eilker, use kdesu instead of sudo
<Ashex|Work> eilker, that may work
<mdtyke> What would hda4 - a 1kb partition be
<Ashex|Work> I've gotta run, as I'm off work and have class in an hour
<eilker> Ashex|Work> thanx
<eilker> Ashex|Work> it is working
<Ashex|Work> eilker, sweet deal
<eilker> :)
<deathplanter> how to set kmail it so if i close its window,it stays in background and has a tray icon?
<mdtyke> Wait.. its come up now
<wsjunior> deathplanter: Open KMail, go to Settings -> Configure KMail -> Appearance -> System tray
<wsjunior> deathplanter: Enable it there
<blekos_> hi, do you know any good disk manager (for cataloguing)?
<pentarim> hi all
<pentarim> does anyone know a repository where i could get php 5.1.2
<pentarim> i am googling over 2 hours have  mercy :)
<pentarim> its there a repo with older packages anywhere?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> any c++ programmers here ?
<mdtyke> Hmm, ok.. I got the partition enabled
<mdtyke> But I can't figure out how to change it's permissions?
<mdtyke> I've not got write access to it.. it's ext3
<mdtyke> nm, got it
<wrhowc> hello
<wrhowc> greeting from slovenia
<Derive[x] > buenas tardes.....
<wsjunior> Please, I need some help with Konqueror :-P The Searchbar used to be cleaned up after some research but it isn't working in Kubuntu Feisty, I thought it would be just some preference setting but I couldn't find it here, maybe I'm just kinda blind. Is it possible to change something to get this behaviour back or it is hardcoded?
<Aattila> does anybody know how to split up a partition leaving the data intact?
<bxnp> yes Aattila
<coreymon77> help
<coreymon77> i really need help
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: with what
<coreymon77> something is messed up with x or with kde
<bxnp> Aattila: that partition does that contain the root partition
<coreymon77> i think it might actually be kdm thats messed
<Aattila> bxnp: no it
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: what error are you getting?
<eilker> is it possible to use last fm in local languages  via amarok ?
<Aattila> bxnp: it just contains the home
<bxnp> oke, did you do a back up of the home dir
<bxnp> becuase there is always a risk of losing data
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: no error, i turn on my computer, everything seems fine, the log in screen shows up
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: then what is the exact problem?
<Aattila> unfortunatelly I cannot any space to make a backup
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i type in my username/pass and press enter, and then my screen flicksers black a few times, and i am taken right back to the log in screen
<coreymon77> same thing happens if i put session on failsage
<coreymon77> safe*
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: yeah, something is wrong in your kdm.conf
<bxnp> oh but could you not burn your most imporatant data to cd or dvd
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: your session isnt starting correctly
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: what changes have you made recently/
<coreymon77> so right now, i am talking to you through irssi in a console log in
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: no changes
<mervteck> hey guys can someone help me with this tutorial im using to install wine on my 64 bit. i just need someone to let me knwo if i enter this exact command or if i eddit it
<wrhowc> ok  um my  kubuntu does not detect my 1Gb usb key
<bxnp> can you mount it manualy wrhowc
<wrhowc> ok
<wrhowc> but
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: how do i fix it
<Aattila> bxnp: the most important is written on cd but it would be great to keep others as well
<wrhowc> use led show me that computer reads info from it
<bxnp> oke
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: preferably without loosing my data
<bxnp> oke Aattila well the most easiest thing how to resize this partition is through the use of a kubuntu live cd
<bxnp> and you have to use the program qtparted
<bxnp> if you select the unmounted partition you can resize it
<Aattila> bxnp: i tried it, but resize is not active
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: paste your kdmrc in a pastebin, it should be in /etc/kde3/kdm
<wrhowc> have to rst
<bxnp> Aattila: strange
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: and how exactly would i do that
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: im console logged in right now
<Aattila> bxnp: or is it mounted when i use live cd?
<bxnp> no it should not be mounted
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: in the console, type 'cat /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc' then paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: okay, umm, how do i switch out of irssi and back into console, and then hwo do i switch back
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: hit ctrl-f1 or ctrl-f2 to switch to different consoles
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: it goes up to ctrl-f6 and f7 is usually your GUI
<hendaus> hiya
<firephoto> wsjunior: the google search bar thing?
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: lol sorry, its alt, not ctrl
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: can you tell me the command again
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: 'cat /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<wsjunior> firephoto: What? Do you know how to solve?
<bxnp> Aattila: if you right click on the partition you want to resize it does not shown the resize option its grayed out
<hendaus> can anyone tell me how to install nokia suite on linux, coz i use it on windows before
<firephoto> wsjunior: if that's what you mean, it's different in feisty. it's not the autocomplete one like is in edgy.
<wsjunior> firephoto: I just would like it to be cleaned up after used.
<firephoto> wsjunior: just the standard kde search one... so you mean clear the search history?
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: oh, ya, i tried loading into an older kernel version to see if that helped, so right now im not in the kernel version i usually use
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: is that a problem?
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: should i switch back?
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: you should switch back, so your kernel drivers for your video card are loaded
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: okay, ill be right back
<wsjunior> firephoto: No dude, just clean the damn Searchbar :/
<hendaus> nobody has a request for me?
<Aattila> bxnp: delete, flags and information are active only, but perhaps i try to umount the partition and then start the live cd
<firephoto> wsjunior: lol, i'm sure i know what you mean but I guess I don't know what it being "clean" has to do with it. the looks?
<wsjunior> firephoto: You make a search using it. It opens the page in one tab but doesnt clean the Searchbar to be used again. It used to.
<firephoto> wsjunior: right, it's not the same search bar.
<firephoto> wsjunior: it's just the standard one used by kde. the edgy one was something extra they added.
<bxnp> no if you start from the live cd the hard disk partitons are not mounted Aattila
<wsjunior> firephoto: No, it isnt just the way it looks like. It was perfect because I could use it again after the search without have to erase the previous search term.
<wsjunior> firephoto: No, in one standard KDE it works. At least works here in other machine using KDE and Slackware.
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: im back
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: so, can you repeat the command once more?
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: try this first man, go to a new console, and just type 'startx' and see what errors come up
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: that will tell you if X is broken, or KDM is broken
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: or not X, KDE i mean
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: oh, something about cannot make temp here, no space left on device
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: which is bs, because i just reinstalled
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: weird, you do have free HD space right?
<bxnp> Aattila: what kind of live cd do you use
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: of course
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i just reinstalled
<todoesverso> sapnish
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: so thats what it says when you run startx?
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: then it gives me the typical "x is already running" errors
<Aattila> bxnp: kubuntu 6.10
<todoesverso> !espaol
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: try typing 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop' first
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: running that command caused my computer to show a black screen with a cursor at the top and stay like that
<superman> coreymon77: try restarting kdm again
<superman> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<superman> from a term... ctrl+alt+f1
<superman> that restarts X
<blekos_> could u  recomend a backup soft apart from keep?
<coreymon77> superman: i had to restart my computer
<c0nv1ct> superman: we are trying to stop KDM
<superman> blekos_: sbackup
<superman> c0nv1ct: oh... why?
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: to get back to the console, hit CTRL-ALT-F1
<neptunepink> what is the name of the program that lets you switch keyboard layouts?
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i restarted
<c0nv1ct> superman: when he logs in using KDM, X crashes and kicks him back to KDM
<superman> i doubt it's a KDM issue
<maan84> Hey, I'm trying to install a theme http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18223&forumpage=5 I followed the readme and made sure i have kde dev libs and qt etc installed, then configure make and make install worked fine as in the readme said install from source, now I just wonder how do I install it so I can change theme to it? Im using KDE :) ty for any help
<c0nv1ct> superman: i know, thats why i'm having him run 'startx' to see the errors
<jarle> blekos_: rsync
<superman> i bet it's a ~/.hiddenfilesofconfigurationarecorrupt issue
<superman> u can see the errors without doing that ;)
<superman> less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<coreymon77> its giving me "no space left on device" errors even though there is definitely space on my drive
<bxnp> Aattila: you could umount your home directory as root and run qtparted and try if it works
<bxnp> you dont have to use the live cd since the home is on a different partition
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: and you havent made any changes since it worked? didnt install anything at all?
<bxnp> you have qtparted on your system if you run 6.10
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: dont think so
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i installed ut2k4 on windoze, but that wouldnt make a difference
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: paste the output of 'df -H' to the pastebin
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: how do i get to the pastebin, i doubt firefox works in this mode
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: yeah firefox wont work, you can use Lynx
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: and how do i copy and paste things while in a console login
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: which i doubt is installed by default
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: well, it wont be easy, i dunno if its worth it
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: just type 'df -H' and make sure there is free space
<Aattila> bxnp: ok, i try it
<coreymon77> will it give me a lot of text?
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: or just a bit
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: not much, like 10 lines or less
<bxnp> make sure you have a terminal open as root
<bxnp> and then umount /home
<bxnp> and as last run qtparted and see if it works Aattila
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: wow, its true, there is no more space left on my dirve
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i dont know how
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: when you reinstalled, did you partition it correctly?
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i did the default
<real> hi, i just installed kubuntu, when i go to the wireless assistant, there is a WEP Conf where it ask me for the WEP KEY , but im behind a linksys and i use WPA Personal, what can i do to connect to WPA Personal?
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: how much space is being used? whats the total?
<bxnp> rea do thi s
<bxnp> apt-get install knetworkmanager
<coreymon77> size is 19gb used is 18gb, but avail is 0 and use% is 100%
<bxnp> real wireless assistant can not use wpa
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: whoa, 18gb? for a fresh install??
<real> bxnp: installing =)
<bxnp> good real, let me now if it works
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: not fresh, but quite recent
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: yeah, it looks like you need to add some space
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: impossible
<real> ok bxnp thxs =)
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: how do you have it partitioned? just 1 for / and one for swap?
<bxnp> what is it working real
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: its taking up the whole drive
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: the only other space i got is on a seperate drive
<Aattila> bxnp: it says it is used, i can't umount
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: if you have free space on that other drive, you can use it if ya want
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: how, its my windoze drive
<bxnp> i yes ofcourse in that case you have to use the live cd
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: you'd have to shrink your windows partition :\
<bxnp> and then look if its mounted
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: but its on a seperate drive, how could that help anything
<CaBlGuY> ok, how do I whats the command for un-installing Rythembox??
<BS_> Help. Have kubuntu in vmware player. Upgraded vmware player, and now no network. Going to system settings / network settings shows no device. vmware tools is running. Where do I go to see if hardware is present / why it does not show up in ifconfig? Thanks.
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i cant add that to the partition
<CaBlGuY> err...   whithout the how do i..  :p
<bxnp> however i see some strange readings via google, that more people have problems resizing ext3 partitions with qtparted
* Pastor123 hey guyz check this out www.Free-Shell.net -> Free shells vhosted :)
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: no but you can move something there, like your /home directory
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: and then mount that as /home
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i dont really know how
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: its a bit of work to add a partition like that, but you definately need more than 20gb the way you are going
<CaBlGuY> anyone??  removal of Rythmbox..?
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i dont get it, ive been using kubuntu for 2 years and never had this problem
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: use 'du --si /home' then try it on a few other root folders and see what is using up all the space
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: i juswt reinstalled recently because of a superblock corruption
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: and then i got this error
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: how do i search for something
<neptunepink> how do I change keyboard layouts in X?
<Aattila> bxnp: thanks for your help, i go back to live cd, if it doesn't work i'll format it
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: how do i search my drive for things matching a keyword
<bxnp> oke goodluck Aattila
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: 'du --si /home' will tell you how much the /home folder is using
<bxnp> real is it working
<hatta> krusader has a very nice disk usage tool
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: your entire HDD? or do you know what general area it is in?
<Sanne> neptunepink: in system settings there's a tool for that.
<neptunepink> coreymon77: for searching just the file names, you can use find | grep KEYWORD . .
<real> bxnp: i just apt-get but when i click to open it nothing opens
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: you can do 'find / | grep filename' but that will take a while
<bxnp> look in your taskbar
<bxnp> in systray
<neptunepink> coreymon77: or maybe locate filename, too
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: it helps if you know its in /home or /etc, then search that folder
<real> bxnp: there it is.. let me try
<neptunepink> bxnp+Sanne: I'm running from failsafe because kde is too fat :b
<bxnp> real: you should see the wifi networks
<Sanne> neptunepink: ah hehe. There's a command line tool which name escapes me right now...
<neptunepink> Sanne: does it start with an x?
<Sanne> neptunepink: I suspect it does, and if I remember correctly, it is so.
<bxnp> hi Sanne, you are running frailsafe now
<_redondos> hi
<bxnp> i mean neptunepink you are running failsafe
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: how can i remove a directory
<coreymon77> ?
<sheriffff> hello
<bxnp> coreymon77: you can move a direcotry with the mv command
<neptunepink> coreymon77: rmdir
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: use rm -rf if the directory is full
<bxnp> for example mv /home/xnp/blah /home/xnp/documents/newblah
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> i want to delete an entire folder, that has stuff in it
<bxnp> oh remove
<bxnp> rm -rf dircorty
<bxnp> directory
<sheriffff> I'm running win98 with qemu. It works well, but the system doesn't regonize the cdrom...Do you know why???
<bxnp> so rm -rf /home/xnp/remove
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: you find whats taking up all the space?
<bxnp> the r stands for recursive and the f is forece
<bxnp> force coreymon77
<sheriffff> I'm running win98 with qemu. It works well, but the system doesn't regonize the cdrom...Do you know why???
<neptunepink> sheriffff: I think you need to add something like  -hdc /dev/hd  to the options
<sheriffff> yes..., but I couldn't find what command. ....
<sheriffff> -hdc .. ???
<neptunepink> sheriffff: * -hdc /dev/hdc
<neptunepink> yes
<sheriffff> it adds cdrom ?
<sheriffff> where it says it
<neptunepink> the cdrom device...
<real_> bxnp: connected
<real_> thxs =)
<sheriffff> ahh
<sheriffff> I will try ...
<bxnp> Cool, real :)
<sheriffff> qemu -hda qemu-winxp.img -m 256 -boot c -hdc /dev/hdc
<coreymon77> how do i empty my trash
<jarle> Can anybody suggest a program that will lett you browse your movie-clips by looking at screens from the movie, not only one frame like konqueror will show?
<sheriffff> qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/hdc'
<neptunepink> sheriffff: maybe if you put -hdc /dev/hdc before -hda ?
<sheriffff> well
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: do you know how to empty my trash in console login
<sheriffff> no
<c0nv1ct> coreymon77: you shouldnt need to, if you used the rm command
<atidem> hello!
<sheriffff> it says that it isn't an image
<sheriffff> and its true ...
<sheriffff> hda, hdc <image>
<sheriffff> is for loading an image ...
<sheriffff> but there must be a command
<sheriffff> to enable cdrom ...
<sheriffff> but hdb isn't cdrom
<sheriffff> it's not /dev/cdrom ???
<Iwonder|too|NotH> 5|-|3|ffff:  \/\/|-|47 43 7y||\|9 70 |)0?
<neptunepink> sheriffff: symlinks are for the weak :b
<sheriffff> ahh
<sheriffff> ja
<sheriffff> but now
<sheriffff> how do I enable it
<neptunepink> no, actually, symlink are very manly!
<sheriffff> ???
<neptunepink> sheriffff: what's the line you're using?
<eilker> is it possible to show what i listen to in amarok,  as personal message in kopete ?
<sheriffff> qemu -hda qemu-winxp.img -m 256 -boot c
<sheriffff> that ?
<ubuntu_> hello everyone
<bxnp> hi ubuntu_ on a live cd
<ubuntu_> im in need o f repsotories
<neptunepink> did you do  qemu -hda qemu-winxp.img -hdc /dev/hdc -m 256 -boot c  ?
<sheriffff> qemu: could not open hard disk image '/dev/hdc'
<sheriffff> mm..
<neptunepink> sudo?
<ubuntu_> any idea where i can get a good list from
<sheriffff> yes
<sheriffff> if I make an image of hdc
<sheriffff> or cdrom ?
<KoKoOneR> hi
<KoKoOneR> i have a problem
<sheriffff> have I got to do an image for the cdrom drive ??
<neptunepink> #sheriffff: then it would be -hdc /path/to/iso_thing
<Sanne> !easysource | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<KoKoOneR> i cant install my graphic card ATI
<neptunepink> sheriffff: no, you shouldn't. And i've been using bash too much...
<sheriffff> yes ...
<sheriffff> ahhh
<Sanne> ubuntu_: may help
<sheriffff> ok
<coreymon77> okay, how do i check how much space is being used on my hd?
<sheriffff> have you used vmware ...
<ubuntu_> ok thx do u use it
<neptunepink> sheriffff: no, haven't touched it
<sheriffff> you could boot with cdrom ???
<sheriffff> ahhhh
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: you still there?
<sheriffff> ok
<ubuntu_> i just want a list in adpet that if i want to install something it iwll be there
<sheriffff> I'll find the problema
<KoKoOneR> i download the driver
<Sanne> ubuntu_: I didn't need to yet, but check it out, it just tells you what you can put in your /etc/apt/sources.list, if you want.
<KoKoOneR> i try install
<KoKoOneR> i need help!
<coreymon77> c0nv1ct: okay, good, im not getting no space on device errors anymore
<ubuntu_> do ithave multi and universe
<KoKoOneR> help me!!
<Sanne> ubuntu_: yes, if you just stay with the two default repositories checked, it generates universe and multiverse. But really, just check it out. It doesn't change anything on your system, you have to do it yourself anyway.
<ubuntu_> yes i kno how to do it, i just want a full list of software
<ubuntu_> where if i want somethin its more then likly on the list
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know why, when i open my system settings, print management, and try to use cups, cups hangs and doesn't load?
<chijin> are there any known sata driver issues in edgy?
<c0nv1ct> some are not supported by the kernel
<chijin> my sata drive is corrupting
<chijin> it doesn't happen in windows as far as i know
<c0nv1ct> the data is getting corrupted in linux?
<chijin> yes
<c0nv1ct> is fsck able to fix anything?
<chijin> first dpkg's status file goes all nuts
<chijin> not really
<chijin> after running ubuntu for a day, i can't even boot anymore
<chijin> i checked the hdd in another machine and it's fine
<ubuntu_> whats dose suse use to set up grub
<c0nv1ct> i'd assume yast
<ubuntu_> i want my boot loader to look like that
<c0nv1ct> you can change the background if you want
<ubuntu_> yea i kno but its still ugly
<c0nv1ct> i dont even have mine show unless i hit esc, so i rarely see the uglyness
<chijin> heh i ignored all the joins and quits, much better now :-P
<makuseru> is there anyway to kill the program that draws the background, but not the icons? or are they the same program?
<ubuntu_> i use windows im moving to linux slowly
<bxnp> why do you want to do that makuseru
<neptunepink> makuseru: they are the same
<makuseru> bxnp: because to use the wallpaper plugin in beryl i have to kill the program that draws the background, kdesktop also draws icons apparently, so when i kill it my icons go bye bye
<c0nv1ct> makuseru: weird, i dont have to do that
<bxnp> oke well for beryl related things there is #ubuntu-effects
<makuseru> it wasnt beryl related now was it?
<makuseru> no
<ubuntu_> everyone talks about beryl what is it
<c0nv1ct> if you are killing it for beryl to work, yes it is related
<makuseru> c0nv1ct: when you enable the wallpeper plugin it automatically works?
<bxnp> maybe they have a solution for you wallpaper thing
<c0nv1ct> yep
<makuseru> but it wasnt directly related to beryk
<makuseru> beryl*
<makuseru> thats weird, on mine i have to kill kdesktop for it to work
<bxnp> i am talking about a solution, for your problem
<pollyo> Hello
<makuseru> bxnp: what?
<bxnp> maybe there is a different plugin or a different version etc etc
<pollyo> Anyone know how to add mp3 support to Amarok?
<bxnp> try it out makuseru you never know
<c0nv1ct> !codecs | polly
<ubotu> polly: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<makuseru> how is that a solution?
<makuseru> ive used ever version since it was added to beryl
<SilentM> When you first try to play an MP3 file it'll ask you if you want to enable MP3 support...
<LjL> !mp3 > pollyo    (pollyo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> and if that doesn't work (never tried), just follow the guide
<pollyo> SilentM: It appears to lock up at that point.
<bxnp> maybe you find someone on the ubuntu-effects channel wich have a solution for you problem
<SilentM> Ah, never had that happen to me.
<pollyo> Ljl: Thaks.
<bxnp> sight, anyway i dont care find it out for yourself, since you are reluctant to accept any idea's
<amayera> hi
<amayera> what would you propose as secure md5-replacement for creating hashs?
<makuseru> how do i fix the problem of flash objects in webpages being ontop of everything else
<maan84> Hello, I wrote a short post about my problem here http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3080963.0 could anyone have a look and maybe give me some help? Much appriciated
<lontra> maan84: lipstik is available in the kubuntu repositories
<lontra> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=lipstik&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Hasrat_USA> lipstik? what's that?
<Hasrat_USA> isn't that for women?
<c0nv1ct> maan84: lipstik is in the repos, install it that way
<c0nv1ct> maan84: search for lipstik in Adept, its in there
<lontra> at a terminal:  sudo apt-get install kde-style-lipstick
<maan84> c0nv1ct: ah ok thank you
<maan84> and lontra thank you also, ill try that
<lontra> maan84: check out polyester...it's nice
<lontra> in my opinion it's the best kde-style out there
<lontra> and default in feisty
<Hasrat_USA> what's a KDE-style?
<Daisuke_Ido> a style for kde
<c0nv1ct> Daisuke_Ido: lol
<lontra> Hasrat_USA: it's what effects your buttons, scrollbars, etc...
<Daisuke_Ido> window decorations and such
<lontra> window decorations are just for the windows though...they don't affect scrollbars, etc.
<maan84> Can I do sudo apt-get install kde-style-polyester to obtain it also?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's true
<lontra> just the borders
<Hasrat_USA> oh but you can't mix those styles with Beryl's window decoration themes if you are running Beryl, can ya?
<lontra> maan84: yes..i believe so
<lontra> maan84: it's certain there
<lontra> in ubuntu that is
<bxnp> maan84: http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/q1.png check out and if you like that use qtcurve
<Daisuke_Ido> Hasrat_USA: you can, use aquamarine instead of emerald for your window decorator, and i don't think beryl affects the actual styles
<lontra> yeah qtcurve is nice too
<maan84> That also looks very nice :) Hard to choose =P Just reinstalled kubuntu, think I have to add extra repositories to find the themes from apt?
<bxnp> yeah i love it, lonr
<Hasrat_USA> reinstalled? why?
<dromer> can someone help me change the default theme for phpsysinfo? I kind of forgot (and can't find) how to do it :#
<BluesKaj> you can import schemes in system settings  appearances
<maan84> Well had a partion using ntfs and wanted it to be ext3, found it easier to reinstall everything than convert it to ext3 since I'm new
<ubuntu_> hey im having trouble mounting
<ubuntu_> partitions and a drive
<c0nv1ct> whats the error ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> hold on everything i try and install kubuntu i get a message saying the mounting of bla bla failed then the program closes after i click continue
<Daisuke_Ido> maan84: i had that problem...  i copied everything from that partition to others, blew the ntfs partition away and formatted it, then copied back over
<c0nv1ct> ubuntu_ the "bla bla" part is important to know
<lontra> maan84: yeah...maybe multiverse and universe
<Hasrat_USA> NTFS is an weak, unstable, unreliable and unsecure file system
<maan84> That was my plan, but tried to figure out how to format it and make it ext3 on my own, and somehow I got into too much trouble to sort it out, so reinstalled everything, now it feels nice :)
<Daisuke_Ido> it's more secure than vfat :D
<Daisuke_Ido> (as far as that goes, of course)
<ari> hello !!!
<jhutchins> c0nv1ct: I'd guess if he's getting a mount error he's trying to install from the CD.
<ubuntu_> ok im on the prepart mount points screen
<c0nv1ct> jhutchins: or mounting of the FS its being installed on
<jhutchins> c0nv1ct: Do you suppose he's installing it from a live CD?
<c0nv1ct> arent they all Live CDs?
* jhutchins checks which channel he's in...
<jhutchins> Oh, yeah.  I thought he was adding programs.  I think he's doing a regular install.
<c0nv1ct> i havent seen a *ubuntu install CD that didnt boot up into a live X session
<ari> i installed a lamp on my computer to make a few php tests but my browser keep asking me if i want to download the file i'm trying to open. how can i fix that !?!
<jhutchins> c0nv1ct: I guesss the alt CD doesn't.
<c0nv1ct> jhutchins: i installed from that, and it was a live session
<jhutchins> ari: You have to configure apache to use the correct mime type.
<pollyo> Hello
<jhutchins> Usually there's a php config file in one of the /etc/http/config directories.
<pollyo> Does Linux have an established area for installing applications (Like Program Files in windows)?
<jhutchins> ari: You may just need to restart apache to load it.
<ari> i tried that lots of times.
<c0nv1ct> pollyo: usually its in /usr
<jhutchins> pollyo: There is a convention defined by the Linux File Hierarchy standard.  Depends on what part of what program.
<jhutchins> pollyo: If you stick with deb's it's not an issue.
<pollyo> jhutchins: I see.
<ari> every person i'm asking about this tells me to restart apache, i usually do it and hope this time it'll work but it doesn't so i guess my problem might be a little unusual...
<DisabledDuck> what is a good dvd player for KDE?
<andre_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> ari:
<jhutchins> grep php /etc/httpd/conf/mime.types
<jhutchins> application/x-php               php php3 php4
<pollyo> Anyone use Realplayer 10 for linux?
<Tm_T> DisabledDuck: kaffeine, kmplayer, mplayer, <your favourite>
<ari> jhutchins: is the file supposed to exist already !?!
<crackhead_25> question: anyone know why cups keeps hanging and won't let me either log in as admin or let me add a new printer? everytime i try, it just hangs..
<DisabledDuck> Tm_T: so far all the programs i've used won't play the DVD...
<BluesKaj> !KDE-Themes
<Tm_T> DisabledDuck: well, krhm!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-themes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<maan84> lontra: I did http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories then when I try to get the package it says Couldn't find package kde-style-lipstick :/
<Tm_T> DisabledDuck: look that last ubotu line(s)
<jhutchins> ari: You do have mod-php installed, right?
<lontra> maan84: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file at pastebin.ca  also did you run sudo apt-get update after you edited sources.list?
<lontra> maan84: also i believe it's call kde-style-lipstik not lipstick
<ari> jhutchins: which version of mod-php?
<maan84> lontra: lol changed to lipstik and it worked *^-^
<lontra> good :)
<kakarotto> hola
<DisabledDuck> what is gstreamer?
<kakarotto> necesito ayuda
<ari> kakarotto: pienso que hay canales para ayuda en espanol
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kakarotto> how i can play mp3 , what is the library
<skogen> ! no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<intelikey> hey i'm looking for a way to take cda tracks and make .ogg files out of them in one step   any thoughts ?
<BluesKaj> !amarok | kakarotto
<ubotu> kakarotto: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<apol> kakarotto: libxine-extracodecs
<kakarotto> :o thanks
<makuseru> how do i fix the problem of flash objects in webpages being ontop of everything else?
<intelikey> i don't know how you fix it, i fix it by not using flash
<apol> makuseru: this is a flash drawback, flash is drawn drawback
<makuseru> so there is no way to fix it?
* intelikey </shrugs>
<apol> intelikey: don't use flash ;)
<makuseru> if you dont use flash what else caould you use to disply flash objects in a page
<intelikey> why would i want to display flash opbects if i don't like/use flash ?
<intelikey> i don't think i have ever been to more than three pages that required flash for me to get what i wanted out of the page...
#kubuntu 2007-03-20
<makuseru> sorry for not being psysic and not knowing you like flash
<distroid> i like flash too but...
<distroid> ur rite no can do 4 layering objects on top of of flash
<apol> flash sucks
<apol> closed, obfuscaded and privative...
<crackhead_25> question: anyone have trouble with cups? my cups keeps hanging when i try to open it to install a new printer. i restart the computer. same problem.
<intelikey> besides it's ugly
<makuseru> its not like there is an alternitive to it. is there?
<intelikey> crackhead_25 dapper ?
<distroid> dig my flash timewaster its a synthesizer 4 deaf people
<distroid> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/25617335/
<yurimxpxman> how do I change the screen resolution in KDE3.5?
<crackhead_25> i'm using edgy
<crackhead_25> 6.10
<intelikey> crackhead_25 dapper introduced a corrupt database  in one of the foomatic upadtes.  i don't know about edgy...
<crackhead_25> it was working fine before today. i plugged in a new printer
<crackhead_25> is there any commandline command to setup a new printer?
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: kcontrol -> peripherals -> monitor & display
<distroid> kubuntu just installed today.  im gonna try and hook up a random printer. race ya
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: Monitor & Display isn't in my control center..
<wsjunior> crackhead_25: kcontrol -> peripherals -> printers (not command line but does the job also)
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<crackhead_25> what's kcontrol?
<wsjunior> crackhead_25: the real kde control center
<crackhead_25> it's hanging too..
<crackhead_25> i open it. i go to periph, print, add print.. hang..
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: Don't you mean /CTRL/+Alt+F2 to switch to a tty? (sorry, I'm a GNOME user..)
<distroid>  sweet i found the usb cord
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: not. that commad that i told u will open the kde control center, there u will find the peripherals and monitor & display settings
<intelikey> crackhead_25 was there any gutenprint or foomatic packages in the last update ?
<crackhead_25> might have been..??
<crackhead_25> how would i know?
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: The display settings aren't in kcontrol (perhaps I need to install a package? I installed KDE from Ubuntu)
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep db
<intelikey> if you haven't cleared the dl cache they will still be there
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: do u have any system settings entry in your kde menu?
<crackhead_25> doesn't appear to be..
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: I have Settings and System Menu
<crackhead_25> how do i find the uri for a usb connected printer?
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: click on it
<intelikey> crackhead_25 lsusb ?
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: which one? System Menu?
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: there is monitor and display in the computer administration section
<crackhead_25> what is the uri? is it the xxxx:xxxx?
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: It's not there :P
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: "System Settings"
<mateus-br> is there difference between "ati" and "radeon" drivers (xorg.conf)?
<intelikey> yeah something like  0,1
<intelikey> bus 0 device 1
<crackhead_25> intelikey: are you talkin to me?
<crackhead_25> oh..
<intelikey> crackhead_25 yep
<crackhead_25> i should type the bus X device X?
<intelikey> usb:0,1 i think is the syntax for usb uri's   but you chould check with someone else
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: got it?
<blue_> i have a big-ish problem, was playin with beryl, system hang, mouse works but ctrl-aly-backspace won't, rebooted and got the same thing...
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: I must not have all of the KDE packages installed. I got them from aptitude in Ubuntu
<mateus-br> is there difference between "ati" and "radeon" drivers (xorg.conf)?
<intelikey> may be dot in place of comma
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: have u installed kubuntu-desktop?
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: Everything seems to be there /except/ the screen resolution one, and it's really bugging me because I have to use the mouse to scroll around my screen, if you follow me
<crackhead_25> intelikey: well, parallel looks something like this: parallel:/dev/lp2
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: I think I just ran apt-get install kde. I'll try kubuntu-desktop.
<crackhead_25> so would usb be "usb:/dev/usb.. or something?
<intelikey> yes but they are not the same.
<crackhead_25> what' dev mean?
<intelikey>  /dev/ is the devicenode dirrectory
<intelikey> ls /dev
<crackhead_25> in /dev/ there is a usblp0.. is that from the old printer or is that the new one which is connected now?
<yurimxpxman> wsjunior: alright, it's got a lot of packages that I didn't have installed. I'm downloading them now. Thanks :)
<crackhead_25> however, i dont see that device in the kcontrol printer setup--whichis why im trying to input the uri.. i guess?
<wsjunior> yurimxpxman: anyway u could just open a terminal and type xrandr so u gonna have a list of all supported resolutions, so u can switch to the desired one typing xrandr -s x (where x is the respectively number of the desired resolution in the fir column)
<intelikey> crackhead_25 idk.  echo "\r\n" > /dev/usblp0 and see which printer responds  lol
<intelikey> but really.
<crackhead_25> intelikey: i did it with sudo, and it said permission denied.. ?
<crackhead_25> lsusb lists the device, the new printer. it can recognize it. so, why is there nothing be seen in the printer setup of kcontrol? it should see it. it's a very typical hp printer.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 i agree. it should.   but the printer setup in kcontrol leaves much to be desired.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 have you tried konqueror  127.0.0.1:631   ?
<crackhead_25> it popped up the printer setup, when i had printer spooler system selected as lpr instead of cups, but then it didnt see the printer.. when i try to open the printer add/setup with cups selected as printer spooler, the kcontrol--periph--printer setup just hangs..
<mervteck> hey guys im in the directory of my disc for unreal tournament, but what do i put infront of the installer file name to make it run in
<mervteck> it*
<intelikey> admitedly it's no better but at least it's different
<chris_mac> hey guys
<chris_mac> can someone give me a hand
<chris_mac> im new to linux and im having problems
* hatta applauds chris_mac 
<mervteck> WELCOME TO AWESOME LINUX!
<chris_mac> everytime i start Kubuntu on livecd or on the HD it tells me "premission denied"
<chris_mac> i have no clue why
<chris_mac> it goes into the boot process
<chris_mac> and it starts unpacking stuff
<chris_mac> and permission denied comes across the screen almost constantly
<chris_mac> any clues???
<IndyTim> chris_mac : did you get through the installation ok?
<chris_mac> i did
<chris_mac> i installed it and it ran just fine
<distroid> printed
<chris_mac> its got a dual boot with XP
<chris_mac> i had to run some crap on xp then booted back to the other HD and it said that
<distroid> sweet.  yet another nonproblem i havent had since i installed kubuntu yesterday
<NightBird> Chaffinch, are you sure it's a valid burn?
<chris_mac> ive tried formatting the HD and reinstalling, and i still het the dame outcome
<wolferines> looking for help in setting up my Twinview(duals), anyone willing to offer some?
<chris_mac> same
<NightBird> er... sorry Chaffinch, I meant chris_mac
<NightBird> chris_mac: is it a valid burn of the cd?
<chris_mac> it is
<chris_mac> i thought of that myself
<Ash-Fox> For those of you who are having problems with Wine's official repository for edgy (bad dependency issues). I have fixed the package myself and uploaded it to my own repository, you can add my repository via: sudo bash -c 'echo deb http://packages.quickfox.org/ ubuntu-edgy/ >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<distroid> [blowing load all over printer test page] 
<chris_mac> so i d/l'd it a second time and burned the ISO
<chris_mac> it works on other PC's jsut fine
<NightBird> hm...
<chris_mac> i spoke with a buddy of mine whos a *nix guru and hes clueless too
<IndyTim> chri)_mac : and you're able to get into Windows ok from GRUB?
<mervteck> so can anyone tell me how to run the installer on my cd?
<chris_mac> yup
<pixelation> where is the folder where you can put start up shortcuts?
<NightBird> wooo *just installed ie6 on his kubuntu install...*
<distroid> dbl clik it
<IndyTim> chris_mac: just perchance are you out of hd room?
<intelikey> chris_mac sounds like some propritary security krap.  sysstem restore/dell partition junk/hp disk utils   idk what but if you have the install cd for the xp you can wipe the hd and start fresh.
<distroid> hd room good pnt
<distroid> xp -- fresh --same sentence?
<chris_mac> well, the OS's are on seperate drives
<pixelation> anyone know the folder to autoload apps on startup?
<IndyTim> chris_mac : do you have a copy of GParted LIve?
<chris_mac> i wiped the nix drive and formatted it twice
<chris_mac> ran all kinds of diagnostics crap on it and it was fine
<intelikey> chris_mac how did you wipe ?
<chris_mac> formatted it
<[pyro] > hi guys
<intelikey> that did nothing much.   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hdd
<distroid> hi
<chris_mac> i cant get to a command line
<chris_mac> i cant get into anything
<intelikey> chris_mac on a live CD ?
<chris_mac> i have to format it from win
<distroid> will catting zeros stop at end of drive?
<chris_mac> livecd gives the same error
<IndyTim> chris_mac: do you have a copy of GParted Live?
<chris_mac> no
<NightBird> intelikey: when you really want to format it, you should use a magnet... that will wipe it clean...
<chris_mac> HAHA
<chris_mac> im not trying to kill my machine
<intelikey> NightBird no cleaner than writing goose eggs to it
<IndyTim> chris_mac: if you can download and burn the iso to a cd and boot and take a look at your hd config
<chris_mac> ok, will do
<distroid> hehe... jumpers?
<chris_mac> its called GParted live huh...
<chris_mac> k
<NightBird> chris_mac: I thought that you couldn't boot into the live cd..
<blue_> when i log onto KDE i get a blank screen with no task bar... mouse works though, nothing to click on :(
<IndyTim> yep
<distroid> im sorry yall im new ill shut up
<chris_mac> i cant
<intelikey> <distroid> will catting zeros stop at end of drive? <<< yes
<distroid> did you choose a fluxbox session, blue
<chris_mac> but it was wierd
<blue_> no KDE
<chris_mac> i then tried an install of Ubuntu
<chris_mac> and it allowed that
<distroid> thx intellikey i always meant to check
<chris_mac> but the same problem occoured
<chris_mac> im thinking about just throwing away the drive
<distroid> send it to me
<chris_mac> its only an 80 gig IDE anyway, and its a Maxtrash on top of it
<IndyTim> chris_mac: who's the mfgr on the drive?
<chris_mac> Maxtrash
<distroid> goes nicely with my other 3
<intelikey> distroid i have seen disk problems that repeorted as io errors that could be fixed with cat /etc/zero > /dev/hd?    where ? is the hd letter   normally "a"
<chris_mac> ive got SATA 2 support... so might as well
<chris_mac> the only thing that concerns me is that if the new drive does the same thing
<distroid> i always zero my disks cuz i think its cool.  idk why
<chris_mac> you must be young...
<IndyTim> chris_mac: before you trash the drive, I'd still recommend taking a look at you partition lineup
<chris_mac> i let it do that
<chris_mac> but i believe my boot is 4 gigs
<chris_mac> swap is 2
<chris_mac> and whatever is the reast
<chris_mac> rest
<mervteck> ummm anyone? please? how do i run the installer file on my unreal tournament disc??
<null__> o.o
<null__> is your unreal tournament disc for linux or for windows?
<mervteck> its the linux installer =)
<blue_> use bash
<mervteck> ive got the console directed to the cd
<chris_mac> any clues?
<mervteck> but now i dunno what to tell it =\
<distroid> is there a way do a pseudo-raid type swap for speeding up old compy with more hds than ram
<blue_> sudo bash scriptfilename.sh
<mervteck> ty! ^^ 1 sec
<intelikey> before you trash the disk,,, i'd try to blank it and start over.   but i'd prolly boot some kind of nix and snoop around on it for the cause first...  fdisk -l ;fsck ;mount blah blah ;even badblocks ; then cat zero > device and install me an os.
<blue_> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<blue_> think im gonna put xubuntu on my big pc
<IndyTim> anyone know what the name of the app is in Ubuntu for downloading files off of a camera?
<chris_mac> i got FC6 to run
<intelikey> distroid how much ram ?
<chris_mac> but it wouldnt recognize my wifi
<bxnp> digikam IndyTim
<IndyTim> that's in kde what about Gnome?
<bxnp> f-spot
<blue_> IndyTim: you are in the Kubuntu room....
<cpk1> errr cant you still use digikam in ubuntu?
<cpk1> err gnome*
<intelikey> yes you can
<yurimxpxman> what's the name of the KDE version of Novell's Slab menu?
<mervteck> hey guys whats the command to unmount and remount my cd drive =)
<yurimxpxman> mervteck: umount
<esy4> hi
<skogen> how do i remove kubuntu desktop? (i want to install ubuntu instead)
<blue_> umount -a    i think
<mervteck> >.< i mean the full command lol
<yurimxpxman> skogen: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> mervteck umount /media/cdrom ;mount /media/sdrom
<intelikey> cdrom
<skogen> yurimxpxman: how do i remove kubuntu desktop?
<intelikey> not many have sdrom...
<yurimxpxman> skogen: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<skogen> tnx
<mervteck> ty ^^
<yurimxpxman> skrogen: I wouldn't use that command though, because it might take out some of Ubuntu's essentials
<intelikey> skogen that only removes the meta package.
<skogen> cok
<cpk1> in soviet russia kubuntu-desktop removes YOU
<yurimxpxman> skrogen: If you're going to remove kubuntu completely, you should remove kubuntu-desktop from a tty and install ubuntu-desktop after that
<intelikey> are you asking how to remove the kde ?
<distroid> ya u only need to log out and choose a dif session
<skogen> intelikey:yes
<distroid> why remode the kde
<dirgedoll> Hey
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know the name of Novell's KDE version of the Slab menu?
<mervteck> it says device buisy now
<dirgedoll> I just got this I don't know jack shit about any of it. Heh
<wolferine> well, looks like nvidia drivers just wont load here
<Admiral_Chicago> !language | dirgedoll
<ubotu> dirgedoll: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dirgedoll> oops sorry
<intelikey> skogen that's a bit more tricky...  sudo apt-get remove kdelibs   might get most of it.
<mervteck> guys what do i do to unmount my cd drive when it says device is buisy
<dirgedoll> what I don't understand is how to open files once you dl them
<yurimxpxman> dirgedoll: What type of file?
<intelikey> you can read the list of packages it is going to remove and see if that is sufficent for you.
<skogen> ok
<dirgedoll> I think it was an rpm
<dirgedoll> this is just a little different than windows heh
<intelikey> mervteck the icon on the desktop is what has it occupied.     right click eject
<wolferine> someone want to help with setting up my Nvidia/Twinview?
<intelikey> mervteck if you "can live without" the icon right click the desktop and configure  choose in the device icons section  untic the cdrom   or all device icons for that matter...
<intelikey> then you don't have that issue anymore.
<mervteck> it wont eject =\
<peyote> dirgedoll: rpm is another package format than the one kubuntu uses which is deb. There is a tool called alien which can transform rpm into deb. But I recommend  you should install programms via tools like synaptic which are from the kubuntu repository
<intelikey> is there any browser/shell accessing it ?
<intelikey> any file on the cd open ?
<dirgedoll> where would I get synaptic?
<intelikey> dirgedoll aptitude apt-get or adept
<mervteck> just the installer in console
<intelikey> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<wolferine> i cannot even get my nvidia driver to load
<wolferine> how would I remove/reinstall it all?
<kaoticevil> ive got a problem with sudo
<Kr4t05> wolferine: How did you install it? adept?
<wolferine> not sure
<wolferine> been doing so much, i completely forget
<dirgedoll> ok so the Kubuntu is already packaged with adept?
<intelikey> kaoticevil in admin group ?
<mervteck> ok everything thats running off my cd drive other then the console is closed and i still cant eject
<intelikey> dirgedoll yes
<intelikey> !adept | dirgedoll
<ubotu> dirgedoll: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> !synaptic | dirgedoll
<Kr4t05> wolferine: Do this: glxinfo | grep NVIDIA and look for the version.
<ubotu> dirgedoll: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dirgedoll> ok
<Kr4t05> wolferine: Tell me what that is.
<intelikey> you can use either/both
<mcquaid> hello, i use the kmplayer plugin in konq, and I have one issue with fullscreen.  If I choose fullscreen either via the menu or by pressing 'f' I can't escape from fullscreen again
<dirgedoll> thanks for that link
<kaoticevil> intelikey: whenever i try to call sudo from konsole, i get a bunch of syntax errors
<intelikey> kaoticevil type   which sudo
<wolferine> Kr4t05, Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kaoticevil> i get /usr/bin/sudo
<kaoticevil> i get a syntax error in my sudoers file
<intelikey> ok at least that's correct.
<wolferine> I get that three times, then this: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<intelikey> kaoticevil did you use visudo to edit the sudoers file ?
<wolferine> then I get Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". again, another 6 times
<kaoticevil> intelikey: ive never edited the sudoers file
<intelikey> kaoticevil ok.    sudo echo yes     and show me what it say
<intelikey> don't flood.
<intelikey> !paste | kaoticevil
<ubotu> kaoticevil: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wolferine> any ideas Kr4t05 ?
<kaoticevil> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11112/
<intelikey> looking
<Kr4t05> wolferine: Are you running an xserver or are you in CLI?
<mcquaid> i wouldn't mind trying jahshaka, is there an edgy rep anywhere?
<mervteck> hey guys how do u pull up the console command area when theres an overlay on it ? i know u can i just forget how to
<wolferine> atm. I am in X
<intelikey> wrong line end char.   would be my guess kaoticevil
<Kr4t05> wo
<intelikey> that would be caused by using a downloaded sudoers file  or editing with something not sudoers compliant   or saving in the wrong format.
<kaoticevil> intelikey: ive not done any of that
<intelikey> kaoticevil you say you have not edited /etc/sudoers ?
<Kr4t05> wolferine: Then, your nvidia drivers need to be reinstalled. What most likely happned is a kernel update cause those drivers to not work. My advice to you is to go get the latest nvidia drivers from nvidia.com and installing them manually.
<kaoticevil> intelikey: i have neither edited or downloaded a sudoers file
<wolferine> manually
<Kr4t05> wolferine: You'll have to spend a short moment in CLI, but it is worth it.
<wolferine> well, I recently formatted my system
<intelikey> kaoticevil has anyone else access to that box ?
<wolferine> and it was working fine before
<kaoticevil> intelikey: no, only myself
<kaoticevil> wolferine: have you tried Envy?
<crackhead_25> question: how do i find out what the uri of my printer is? i can see it in lsusb, but is that the uri? xxxx:xxxx?
<wolferine> i have it, yes
<wolferine> i just grabbed Automatix2 as well
<wolferine> but it seems that nvidia.ro is giving me issues
<intelikey> kaoticevil less /var/log/auth*    look for signs of unwanted access   unknown ips
<wolferine> or soemthing like that, nvidia with a two letter extension
<intelikey> if nothing shows up then i'll see if i can walk you through fixing the sudoers file.
<wolferine> restarting
<wolferine> ill copy the filename down
<kaoticevil> intelikey: everything thats there i did
<intelikey> kaoticevil ok reboot into single user mode and run visudo    you can remove everything except one line.      %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<roger> anyone know of a way to format and do a read/write test on a CF card so I can know they are good?
<kaoticevil> intelikey: how do i get into single user mode?
<DarkED> wow... the versatility of linux continues to amaze me
<intelikey> kaoticevil at the boot prompt  [esc]    and selsct safe/recovery/mode
<DarkED> i just upgraded my system from an athlonxp 1800+ on a ECS K7SEM w/ 256meg of RAM to an MSI PM8M-V w/ a Pentium 4 Prescott @ 3000mhz and 512meg of ram
<DarkED> and kubuntu booted just fine the second time
<kaoticevil> intelikey: ok, im gonna try that now.. back in a little bit, hopefully lol
<DarkED> the first time it kernel paniced, but the second time i'm up and running and ALL my drivers auto installed themselves
<DarkED> i had to reinstall windows because it BSOD'd every time
<intelikey> kaoticevil if you don't see a safe or recovery  or anything like that you can hit [e]  and select the kernel line and hit [e]  add  1  < that's number one  to the end of the line and enter   hit [b] 
<DarkED> I am impressed
<SilentM> That's awesome, D!
<dxdt> So, if I install Kubuntu-desktop, I get a ton of programs I don't want, and one that I do want.  That is something configures the keys on the front of my laptop automatically.  If I just installed KDE and stuff like that, without Kubuntu desktop, they won't be configured.  Anyone know what program is responsible for automagically setting that up??
<SilentM> DarkED*
<wolferines> so when I change my xorg.conf to have nvidia, instead of nv, and I restart X, I have this error: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-386/volatile/nvidia.ko' No such file or directory
<DarkED> SilentM: yes?
<DarkED> oh, nvm :)
<SilentM> Heh :P
<wolferines> how can I install that file, so the driver can use it?
<DarkED> hmm... when i attempt to install the i686 smp kernel ... it just gives me a 24kb metapackage
<DarkED> no kernel
<DarkED> sup with that?
<intelikey> dxdt   laptop-mode-tools - Userland scripts to control "laptop mode"
<intelikey> laptop-mode - laptop-mode aims to reduce the power consumption of laptops
<dxdt> ummmmm why would I want that
<rbrunhuber> DarkED: the metapackage should be dependent on the actual kernel so if it does not pull it in you have already installed it
<dxdt> since my question didn't depend at all about laptop power
<DarkED> rbrunhuber: i havent, but i figured it out
<DarkED> linux-generic obsoleted the linux-686 kernel
<DarkED> as well as the smp
<DarkED> it says the generic has all kernels, so thats cool i guess :)
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to find the uri of a printer device recognized by lsusb but not listed in the printer setup control panel?
<rbrunhuber> DarkED: Yeah generic kernel has already smp abilitys
<DarkED> rbrunhuber: does it know it's supposed to be using them?
<intelikey> dxdt hotkey-setup - auto-configures laptop hotkeys
<intelikey> kmilo - laptop special keys support for KDE
<dxdt> hotkey setup eh?
<rbrunhuber> DarkED: AFAIK it "optimizes" itself if it finds an smp kernel.
<intelikey> dxdt apt-cache search laptop | grep key
<mihai_> what
<eilker> !KSplash
<ubotu> ksplash: the KDE splash screen. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 698 kB, installed size 1328 kB
<dxdt> intelikey, I already have that package installed.
<DarkED> rbrunhuber: yes, i know... but it would do that on install right? i just switched in this hardware and the system booted ... i mean would it autodetect the new Pentium 4 and pipe it through 686 smp?
<DarkED> i was using an athlonxp 1800 before
<DarkED> so ... k7 kerne;
<mhall53> hello whats up everyone
<dxdt> There is something that kubuntu-desktop does that I can't seem to figure out.  It looks like all the packages are here.... there must be some obscure package or script or ... who knows
<rbrunhuber> DarkED: Post uname -a here
<DarkED> rbrunhuber: sure thing
<mhall53> anyone   know the command to edit the sources.lost file
<DarkED> [13:01]  <[Ci] Ikkor> but you are 20 years behind us, so no wonder its still morning
<DarkED> er sorry
<rbrunhuber> mhall53: I hope your sources are not lost :-)
<DarkED> i keep forgetting ctrl+v doesnt work in konsole :D
<DarkED> Linux darked-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux <-- seems its working
<DarkED> that is super sweet
<DarkED> this is why i love linux
<DarkED> you can rip everything it knows out from under it and replace it with new tech and it'll just run it
<kaoticevil> intelikey: well, i know what the problem was
<intelikey> kaoticevil you have my ear
<rbrunhuber> DarkED: It adds are fraction of a second to boottime but only one kernel image. this is cool
<DarkED> rbrunhuber: well thanks :)
<mhall53> whats the command
<rbrunhuber> DarkED: welcome
<rbrunhuber> mhall53: for what?
<DarkED> rbrunhuber: yes, very cool ... i was sick of recompiling nvidia drivers every time i updated the kernel
<kaoticevil> intelikey: well, somehow (dont ask me, because i have NO idea whatsoever) there were 10 xorg related errors at the beginning of my sudoers file
<kaoticevil> deleted them, saved the the file, and no problems at all now :D
<mhall53> to edit the sources.list fire
<mhall53> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<rbrunhuber> mhall53: try sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> kaoticevil that sounds like a serious xorg or kdesu bug... maybe you should report it
<intelikey> !bug | kaoticevil
<ubotu> kaoticevil: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<kaoticevil> intelikey: id like to know how it happened tho lol
<intelikey> if something has writen to the sudoers file it's a problem.
<kaoticevil> indeed it is
<rbrunhuber> mhall53: Or you can try adept_manager then view->manage repositories
<rbrunhuber> kaoticevil, intelikey: Are you sure the overwritten sudoers file is a bug?
<intelikey> rbrunhuber i'm not.  but he says he didn't touch it and it has stderr output from xorg
<rbrunhuber> intelikey: somebody must have made a real mess with the file. Here it is not even writeable for root
<intelikey> root can write anywhere
<intelikey> root don't do perms
<intelikey> neither does init
<mhall53> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!
<rbrunhuber> mhall53: thats ok.
<kaoticevil> rbrunhuber: all i did was install Edgy, update fully, install Envy (and my nVidia drivers), beryl, install gnome, rebooted to play some games, and when I came back to linux, i coulnt use sudo
<intelikey> mhall53 that's normal
<mhall53> its not opening
<DarkED> that was odd ... kde froze
<mateus-br> Is possible remove "Switch User" entry from Kicker?
<rbrunhuber> kaoticevil: I did not want to insult you. This is a very,very severe problem so everything should be checked before a bug is filed.
<intelikey> keditmenu
<rbrunhuber> mateus-br: just rightclick on the "k" button for the menu editor
<kaoticevil> intelikey: im a linux newbie, its not possible to insult me :)
<kaoticevil> i know computers, but its all on dos/windows
<mateus-br> rbrunhuber: there is no option to remove this entry
<kaoticevil> i know *a little* about linux, but not the inner workings
<intelikey> rbrunhuber >> forwarded message attached ^
<rbrunhuber> mateus-br: or you could try to use kiosk but i never used it
<rbrunhuber> intelikey: what do you mean
<rbrunhuber> !kiosk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiosk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> rbrunhuber that was for you not me...  <kaoticevil> intelikey: im a linux newbie, its not possible to insult me :)
<intelikey> and the following two  ^
<mateus-br> rbrunhuber: already tried :(
<kaoticevil> oops.. lol yeah, it was for rbrunhuber
<rbrunhuber> mateus-br: kiosktool i meant
<mhall53> still cant edit sources.list
<mateus-br> yeah I already installed and check
<intelikey> mhall53 sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mateus-br> sad this entry can't be removed a child or bad intended person can destroy a public kde computer :(
<mhall53> i think i got it
<rbrunhuber> mateus-br: you may try this on your own risk: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15034/Remove-Switch-User-from-Kmenu-is-possible.html
<mateus-br> this thread is mine :P
<intelikey> i don't see how anyone without root clearance could hurt it anyway.
<rbrunhuber> mateus-br: If you are really uncomfortable with not being able to remove the entry you should consider to file a bugreport against it.
<rbrunhuber> mateus-br: the affected package should be kicker AFAIK
<neo_> newbie here trying to install rpms don't have a clue how to
<mhall53> anyone know where i can get more sources from
<intelikey> that's not kde-menu ?
<intelikey> mhall53 what for ?
<mhall53> to be able to get codecs and something to play dvds
<intelikey> why do you want more sources ?
<rbrunhuber> neo_: first you should try at "any cost" to find a deb package.
<intelikey> universe and multiverse
<intelikey> !codecs | mhall53
<ubotu> mhall53: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<neo_> tring to  install alien to convert stuff i download to deb
<mhall53> ok i have them enabled
<raylu>  neo_, try to avoid alien; rbrunhuber is correct. what are you trying to install specifically?
<neo_> yea i know deb is easier to install
<mhall53> i used some cool that on that pastebin website
<intelikey> !rpm | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<neo_> nothing spcifically
<raylu>  ...
<rbrunhuber> neo_:  If it is nothing specifically you normally don't need it. :-) So you should not risk to spoil your machine
<neo_> ok ill get the other one but does anyone know a good site to find deb installs
<raylu>  it depends on what you're trying to install
<raylu>  which is why i asked :D
<neo_> im justt lookingg for cool programs
<intelikey> mhall53 don't for get to update the database after you edit the sources.list    sudo apt-get update
<raylu>  then go into the adept package manager. you'll never get through that list alone
<intelikey> that applies the changes...
<mhall53> i did
<neo_> games utilities that kind of stuff
<mhall53> how many is available after u do and update
<mhall53> i only have 20306
<intelikey> 20k packages is a lot....
<raylu>  *only*? installed or availible?
<mhall53> i want to play back dvds but i cant find anything to do it
<rbrunhuber> mhall53: around the same number here.
<intelikey> !dvd | mhall53
<ubotu> mhall53: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<rbrunhuber> mhall53: Try reading the packages you are pointed to, it really helps
<rbrunhuber> mhall53: sorry packages=pages
<mhall53> cool found it
<neo_> so where to I find cool stuff like programs and games in deb to download
<rbrunhuber> neo_: The problem with rpms for example is that they are often dependent on tools of the specified plattform. So very common error is that the pre or post hooks fail because they can't find checkinstall. And alien is no help then. Because checkinstall for example is not available for ubuntu (at least i did not find it)
<neo_> OK ill avoid them then
<neo_> but  where do I find deb programs and games to download
<mhall53> man i love this community if i had been using another distro u would have cursed me out lol thx for the  help
<rbrunhuber> neo_:  normally your best friend is google. <name of program> deb OR debian package
<neo_> ok thanks
<mhall53> nvm i go t another question is there a program that will install a soure for becuse i dont know how to do it
<neo_> hey does anyone know what flavor of linux UserFul Uses
<rbrunhuber> neo_: I'm sorry to tell you there is no "mr wolf archive" for deb or ubuntu packages
<rbrunhuber> neo_: Who or what is UserFul?
<neo_> Desktop Multiplier allows your Linux operating system to support up to 10 independent users, monitors and keyboards with just one PC.
<soulrider> hey there, are there any C++ programmers here ?
<neo_> http://www.userful.com/
<intelikey> neo_ to find programs   first look in the package database.  there are several ways to do that one is the search feature of adept andother is the konsole command   apt-cache search <string>      where string might be something like   game | less
<ebovine_> So I have 3 browser on my machine and for some reason Firefox is ignoring css font choice on web sites.  Any clues?
<neo_> use Opera
<mhall53> is there a program that will install sources automatic
<ebovine_> I do when I'm surfing, but I need to test some stuff in Firefox.
<neo_> ohhh
<neo_> ill shutup now
<intelikey> neo_ it is of particular interest that you should learn a little about less becaues it has the search functions for forward and backward searching as well as saving to file and other useful features.   man less
<ebovine_> Fock.  My bad.
<ebovine_> The checkbox in Firefox to override page fonts was set.
<ebovine_> :S
<ebovine_> Carry on.
<wolferines> how do I setup an alias I made, to work all the time ?
<neo_> ???
<intelikey> put it in ~/.profile   ?
<intelikey> @ wolferines ^
<c0nv1ct> wolferines: put it in ~/.bashrc
<wolferines> starting with alias?
<c0nv1ct> wolferines: you will see existing examples in there
<intelikey> wolferines yes    alias blah="something"
<shadowhywind> can someone help me get avi (xvid) playback working. the w32codecs do not seam to be working
<[pyro] > !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<REAL> how can i stop bluetooth?
<wolferines> then restart the shell to take effect?
<intelikey> c0nv1ct i think "all the time" might be key,  .bashrc is not read all the time and .bash_bashrc is not read all the time.   i think (could be mistaken tho) that  .profile will be.
<rbrunhuber> wolferines: you should use ~/.bashrc there are some aliases already
<DisabledDuck> how do i enable remote desktop in kubuntu?
<raylu>  DisabledDuck, Menu > Internet > ?
<REAL> whats the name for the bluetooth daemon? i cant find it to stop it
<wolferines> yeah
<wolferines> thats what I did
<rbrunhuber> REAL: bluez-utils
<DisabledDuck> how do i enable my computer to act as a VNC host is what i need
<jarle> REAL: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
<intelikey> rbrunhuber does konsole and other terminal emulators read .bashrc ?
<c0nv1ct> DisabledDuck: try Krdc
<REAL>  * Stopping Bluetooth services... <-- but i still get the bluetooth light on my notebook
<neo_> http://www.getdeb.net
<DisabledDuck> c0nv1ct: thats what i tried, but that only lets me connect to a remote desktop as far as i can tell
<c0nv1ct> DisabledDuck: try Krfb
<rbrunhuber> REAL: That should be clear because you shutdown the driver not the hardware.
<DisabledDuck> c0nv1ct: thx
<neo_> can anyone tell me how  to  get the sound working on Kubuntu on  a VVPCCc
<neo_> VPC
<DisabledDuck> c0nv1ct: will that start automatically when i turn on the machine if i enable it?
<c0nv1ct> DisabledDuck: no, you need to setup an invite, and it works once, you need to invite again to use it again
<DisabledDuck> c0nv1ct: hmmm, is there any way to set up a VNC host to start automatically when i boot up the machine?
<c0nv1ct> DisabledDuck: try searching for a VNC server
<neo_> put it in the start menu maybe???
<neo_> can anyone tell me how  to  get the sound working on Kubuntu on  a VPC
<c0nv1ct> neo_: what kind of VPC? Vmware?
<neo_> MS VPC
<intelikey> you mean like enabling remote login in the *dm ?
<c0nv1ct> neo_: 32bit or 64bit version?
<neo_> 32
<c0nv1ct> neo_: did you add a sound device to the virtual machine properties?
<neo_> yup
<neo_> works on every vpc (XP,  wwin98)
<c0nv1ct> neo_: are you able to see the device in lshw?
<neo_> vista and Kubuntu no sound
<neo_> ???  lshw ???
<c0nv1ct> neo_: lshw is a console command that lists all your hardware
<neo_> ohhhh ill check
<intelikey> sudo lshw | less
<c0nv1ct> i use vmware, so i'm not familiar with how virtualpc sets up its sound device
<c0nv1ct> though it should be a generic device and easily recognizable
<neo_> nope didn't show up
<neo_> hmmm
<Xel> Buenas noches a todos.
<c0nv1ct> neo_: nothing labeled "Multimedia audio controller" in lshw?
<neo_> nope wanna see
<c0nv1ct> strange, it should show up, verify that the device is enabled in the machine's properties
<neo_> yea its enabled on the VPC but dont show uup  hmmm
<intelikey> heh depending on bios for hardware support   lol
<Xel> Alguien habla espaol?
<c0nv1ct> !es | Xel
<ubotu> Xel: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
* intelikey busts a gut laughing....
<eilker> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu>  !lmap
<raylu>  !lamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<raylu>  eilker, is that what you were looking for?
<eilker> raylu: nope, i know what lamp is
<c0nv1ct> hehe, neo_ tried to paste the lshw output to a msg to me
<eilker> !Xinetd
<ubotu> xinetd: replacement for inetd with many enhancements. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.3.14-1 (edgy), package size 127 kB, installed size 356 kB
<c0nv1ct> !pastebin | neo_
<ubotu> neo_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> well i think i have determined where the source of the unfiltered packets error is.   but i don't know what's causing it.
<neo_> ooops sorry
<eilker> how do you use proxy in linux ?
<c0nv1ct> eilker: what kind
<DisabledDuck> whats the command to restart the x server?
<c0nv1ct> DisabledDuck: /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<c0nv1ct> DisabledDuck: or just hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<bxnp> do you  need a proxy server eilker
<eilker> c0nv1ct: i am in network settings, i see "automatic script finder"
<bxnp> or do you need to configure your clients for a proxy
<c0nv1ct> eilker: what kind of proxy are you trying to use?
<eilker> bxnp: i wanna try a proxy server
<c0nv1ct> eilker: a web proxy?
<bxnp> try squid
<eilker> c0nv1ct: yes web proxy
<eilker> !squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<c0nv1ct> eilker: wait, you want to setup a caching proxy?
<intelikey> it's the access point i am using.   err am not using at the moment.    my isp sent out a memo to check/change access points because of an upgrade to the system.   i did and i get repeted timed error messages from the kernel    if i use the new access point.     reads  ppp unfiltered packet error     or something like that...    i don't get that from the old access point.
<eilker> bxnp: will my speed be slower ?
<bxnp> no it will not
<eilker> c0nv1ct: i have no idea, what i want is, to not leave my real ip...
<bxnp> besides its a cache so it might me faster
<c0nv1ct> eilker: thats not possible, unless you use a certain type of proxy, and none that i know of are free
<bxnp> but i am off, guys i need to visit my bed, cause its getting lonely, adios everybody night night
<eilker> c0nv1ct: i wanna surf with fake ip
<eilker> bxnp: good night
<c0nv1ct> eilker: you can use a proxy to surf with, but your IP is still visable unless you use a proxy service that uses encryption
<raylu>  or if the proxy hides your ip...
<intelikey> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<c0nv1ct> raylu: to actually hide your IP, it has to use encryption or some other method of identifying you
<raylu>  ...why's that?
<c0nv1ct> a standard proxy only encapsulates your IP
<raylu>  encapsulates?
<c0nv1ct> a return address or some identifying source has to exist for the data to return to your PC
<eilker> we can never hide our ip.....it will be found everytime....
<neo_> hey all thanks for  the help im out
<raylu>  right, but as long as the proxy is the only one that knows the return address
<raylu>  it's fine
<eilker> yes raylu
<c0nv1ct> raylu: thats not how anonymous proxies work
<raylu>  o.0?
<c0nv1ct> there are some private proxies that can accomplish true anonymous browsing, but not the free anonymous proxies you will find
<eilker> c0nv1ct> what do free anonymous proxies do ?
<c0nv1ct> eilker: they just forward your traffic, the immediate visable IP is theirs, but your IP still exists in each packet
<intelikey> heh ssh into a remote shell server and brows from there   hehh
<eilker> i used to use "hide ip" software in xp, it used to make my speed very slower
<c0nv1ct> eilker: it does make it slower, and those programs don't really work
<eilker> what should i do to surf with fake ip ?
<eilker> private proxy ?
<raylu>  hm...i'll take your word for it, i suppose
<intelikey> there is only so much band width.   we should all stop using the internet so we dont max it out...
<raylu>  by the way, when you say my ip exists, would that be under the
<raylu>  TCP headers or the HTTP ones?
<raylu>  yes, intelikey. let's also kill people to stop disease!
<intelikey> raylu who do we start with ?    the jews ?
<raylu>  [BTF] Chm0d
<raylu>  ack
<MuJ> yes, and let's travel with horses and by foot
<eilker> !sock
<raylu>  hm, depending on context, that could be pretty funny.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !socks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu>  !socks4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raylu>  ouches.
<c0nv1ct> raylu: TCP
* intelikey looks forward to the day that internet no longer exists...
<eilker> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<DarkED> ok for some reason kde is freezing on me
<c0nv1ct> raylu: you can research how datagrams are built and how proxies work, but its not very interesting :P
<DarkED> i can still move the mouse but i cant do anything
<intelikey> DarkED drop to a console and see if something has ran way wif' it's self.
<DarkED> intelikey: i cant
<DarkED> intelikey: the keyboard stops responding
<DarkED> all i can do is move the mouse
<intelikey> alt+wywrq+r   alt+ctrl+f1
<DarkED> but i cant click icons or right click
<eilker> darked: i would try to reconfigure x server
<DarkED> i said the keyboard stops responding ;)
<DarkED> eilker: ok, i'll do that
<intelikey> oops wywrq/sysrq
<intelikey> alt+sysrq+r   alt+ctrl+f1
<intelikey> DarkED did you try that ^  ?
<NightBird> does anyone know of a petition to ati for support for aiglx/composite extension in their prop driver?
<intelikey> why not petition for open sourse drivers
<eilker> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<utnubuk> amarok breaks every time i try to play an mp3, now i have to erase all the config files restart and reinstall, how can i make it not break?
<c0nv1ct> utnubuk: define 'break'
<eilker> utnubuk>: version ?
<DarkED> intelikey: yes, i tried the hotkeys
<utnubuk> c0nv1ct: it hust hangs real bad when it says populating playlist at the bottom
<DarkED> intelikey: the keyboard ceases to exist
<c0nv1ct> utnubuk: like eilker said, what version?
<intelikey> darked  alt+sysrq   don't work ?
<c0nv1ct> utnubuk: i had problems with the original version with kubuntu, using 1.4.5 fixed a ton of problems
<utnubuk> eilker: i am not sure which version, although it is probably the latest one because i have been downloading it fresh
<Iwonder> utnubuk:  that is normal if you populate a large drive,especially a remotely mounted one
<eilker> utnubuk>: try 1.4.5
<intelikey> heh i have never seen that on a kernel with magic sysrq enabled
<utnubuk> eilker: will do ty
<eilker> c0nv1ct> same here
<eilker> utnubuk>: let me give you the link
<utnubuk> ok
<c0nv1ct> eilker: 1.4.5 came with all the shoutcast radio stations too, which was nice :)
<eilker> c0nv1ct> last fm heaven :)
<eilker> utnubuk>: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145 edgy main
<c0nv1ct> i still have weird problems playing streams in amarok
<intelikey> DarkED don't be angry just tell me you did press the alt key and the sysRQ key and the R key all at one time...  then the alt+ctrl+f1  and you didn't get to a console.   cause i'm not sure the magic sysrq can stop working once enabled...
<eilker> utnubuk>: firstly i removed with purge option, than installed from there
<c0nv1ct> half the time i get an error about codecs, then i just try again and it works
<NightBird> intelikey: because that's much less likely to work than just asking for specific new features...
<utnubuk> eilker: i just found out what version i have - it is 1.4.5....
<NightBird> intelikey: they might have some code in there they can't release as open source
<intelikey> NightBird it traded hands you know.   they might open source it...
<eilker> c0nv1ct> do u watch video with it ?
<eilker> utnubuk>: from which repo ?
<utnubuk> one sec
<eilker> utnubuk>: edgy official repo's doesnt have 1.4.5
<NightBird> intelikey: yes, but my point still stands..
<intelikey> <NightBird> intelikey: they might have some code in there they can't release as open source  <<<< you mean illeagle code ?
<c0nv1ct> eilker: no, i use kaffeine for that
<intelikey> could be...
<NightBird> intelikey: no, like code they had to sign a waver of non-disclosure
<utnubuk> eilker: im using the beta of feisty fawn - does that have something to do with it?
<eilker> utnubuk>: ohh ok, i didnt know it
<utnubuk> eilker: fiesty herd**
<intelikey> which would probably mean that it's not fully leagle anyway... but at any rant...
<NightBird> intelikey: of course, it might be possible to open source everything *but* that code and leave it as closed source, but then that's not really open source..
<utnubuk> eilker: im just going to disable multiverse and all that junk and see what happens, thanks for your help
<c0nv1ct> hmm, i tried to upgrade to feisty in my virtual test machine, and i dont think it worked
<eilker> utnubuk>: good luck friend
<utnubuk> ty
<Xel> espaol
* eilker thinks that 6 monts is really not enough for new versions....and dangerous
<intelikey> months ?
<Xel> alguen habla en espaol?
<intelikey> yeah me too
<eilker> yeah
<eilker> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<c0nv1ct> oh nm, now the upgrade wizard thing comes up
<scarabeuz> hi all
<intelikey> eilker see debian.org
<eilker> intelikey: for ?
<DShepherd> Can I get an audio file to burn across two CDs?
<intelikey> system that the developers agree with that sentiment
<scarabeuz> sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<scarabeuz> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<scarabeuz> Abhngigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<scarabeuz> Reading state information... Fertig
<scarabeuz> E: Konnte Paket module-assistant nicht finden
<c0nv1ct> DShepherd: thats one big audio file, lol
<scarabeuz> woran kann das liegen?
<DShepherd> c0nv1ct, Yes it's about 3 hours long
<c0nv1ct> whoa, use pastebin
<intelikey> eilker it's also the upstream source of ubuntu
<eilker> intelikey: yeah  i know, i have it on vmware
<intelikey> k
<c0nv1ct> DShepherd: you may be able to burn it to multiple CDs, but i dont think there is a way to prompt the insertion of the 2nd cd while playing the file
<c0nv1ct> DShepherd: i think the best bet would be to chop the file in half
<eilker> intelikey: dont u use debian ? do u prefer kubuntu to it ?
<DShepherd> Fine how do I do that?
<c0nv1ct> DShepherd: using an editor for the format that your audio file is
<intelikey> eilker i'm on dialup and too cheep to buy a boxed set of open source cd's ....
<c0nv1ct> DShepherd: just search adept for audio editors
<utnubuk> wheres the file i can edit to change my repos??
<DShepherd> /etc/apt/sources.list
<eilker> utnubuk: /etc/apt/sources.list
<utnubuk> ty
<intelikey> eilker so as long as shipit wants to send me a cd of the LTS version that's what i'll run.
<eilker> intelikey: do u still have dial-up there ?
<bishop> Need help!  I have installed Kubuntu desktop, but I need to know how to change from the Ubuntu 6.10 tty1 login to the GUI
<c0nv1ct> dialup :*(
<intelikey> it's all there is here unless you can afford satilite
<c0nv1ct> bishop: try ctrl-alt-f7
<intelikey> and i can't
<Jucato> intelikey: I've heard some people receiving edgy cd's from shipit lately...
<bishop> I did but it dose not work
<eilker> utnubuk> just a note, u need to  do "sudo apt-get update"
<intelikey> not interested in edgy really.  but thanks for the note. Jucato
<c0nv1ct> bishop: its possible X isnt setup correctly then, is it a fresh install?
<bishop> I tried the update too     It did not work
<eilker> intelikey: edgy is ok, but it broke my kdm :) still not working
<Jucato> intelikey: ah ok. I thought you were ordering CD's :D
<utnubuk> eilker: thanks i would have not known to do that
<intelikey> eilker use gdm   kdm is evil
<eilker> intelikey: gdm with kde ??
<intelikey> Jucato just explaining why i didn't use debian even though i agree more with it than with ubuntu.
<c0nv1ct> gdm works fine for kde
<intelikey> eilker yes
<bishop> I tried to reinstall but it say the it is installed.  do I need to uninstall and reinstall?
<Jucato> (here we go again...)
<eilker> let me remove kdm and try for gdm , may be i am going to able to embrace  my login screen again :)
<intelikey> Jucato ^ <eilker> intelikey: edgy is ok, but it broke my kdm :) still not working  <intelikey> eilker use gdm   kdm is evil     <<< not diving into the resoning...
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: lol, yeah, not that again :P
<intelikey> it's a little soon c0nv1ct maybe next weak.
<intelikey> :)
<c0nv1ct> yeah, too soon
* Jucato remembers his promise not to be spelling nazi again...
<bishop> Another question;  how do you add a file to the Adept manager?
<intelikey> week ?
<c0nv1ct> bishop: what do you mean? a deb packaged you downloaded yourself?
<eilker> intelikey: i have many friends from there, we used to work with an IT company about fingerprint
<bishop> yes  a perl
<mhall53> hey is amsn any good
<c0nv1ct> bishop: use 'dpkg -i' to install a package you got yourself
<c0nv1ct> bishop: if it is available via the repos, it will be updated
<bishop> ok
<intelikey> bishop sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install packagename
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: what does that do?
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: make it in sync with the repos?
<DarkED> well, i THINK i've got all the bugs worked out with my new hardware *knock on wood*
<intelikey> yes and reinstalls it even if it is the same version
<DarkED> by the by ... is motherboard burn-in really a big deal?
<mhall53> hey intelikey
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: i never bothered to do it... and never had problems
<intelikey> mhall53
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: i thought so too
<mhall53> can u send me that sources.list again, i was not at home
<DarkED> i was playing San Andreas only moments after installing the new board
<intelikey> mhall53 edgy ?
<c0nv1ct> DarkED: i could be wrong, but i dont think its that big of a deal
<mhall53> yes
<intelikey> k
<DarkED> c0nv1ct: yeah
<intelikey> you're welcome.
<mhall53> so this is everything i need?
<intelikey> and more.
<mhall53> thank you
<mhall53> :)
<c0nv1ct> my mom fried her mobo and corrupted her XP install... she couldnt find her XP disks, so guess what she got? :P
<c0nv1ct> old lady has to learn linux now :D
<intelikey> mhall53 you do know that to enable anything that's commented out in there you just remove the single # from the start of the line     right ?
<intelikey> never remove  ##
<mhall53> ok
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Any idea how I can get k3b to recognize mp3 and/or burn cd's?
<castoff> pollyo: did you runk3bsetup?
<Iwonder> pollyo: can you be more specific?
<intelikey> !mp3 | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pollyo> castoff: No.  I didn't realize it had a setup.
<pollyo> ubotu: I looked but it appears to be gnome specific.
<pollyo> intelikey: isn't that gnome specific?
<intelikey> no   the howto may sujest gnome apps but you can use kde apps in their place.
<mhall53> is there any program that will install sources tar.gz  automatic
<intelikey> i.e.  gksudo  translates to   kdesu   and gedit   to kate
<pollyo> intelikey: I'll take another look.
<pollyo> brb
<castoff> pollyo: also look at kaffeine for ripping/playing mp3's
<intelikey> vlc is good
<eilker> i got my login screen again via kdm, but searching for nice themes
<intelikey> via kdm ?
<eilker> :D
<eilker> *gdm
<intelikey> i thought you were installing.... yeah that.
<pollyo> castoff: Will do.
* intelikey never saw the use in boot and login theemes....   you see it boot how many seconds per day... and you stair how long at the login screen.....
* eilker cares to much about visuality 
<intelikey> most pelple spend longer setting up bootsplash then looking at it...
<eilker> what about 3D ?
<intelikey> what about it ?
<eilker> do u like it ? or is it necessary ?
<intelikey> then/than
<intelikey> eilker i'm a console user.  heh.   haven't seen a  gui this day.
<eilker> sorry man, i forgot it :) r u in links2 now ?
<intelikey> not atm
<intelikey> re writing some scripts...
<eilker> yeah, i tried for shutdown and reboot script too cause of kdm
<Chetwin> How can I tell if my hard drive has gone bad?
<intelikey> heh   why did you disable ctrl+alt+del in the inittab ?
<andy_> Hi, can anyone help me with networkmanager? when I try to connect to my WPA network, It brings up a box to type in my WPA password, but after I type in my password, the connect button is disabled. Does anyone know a quick fix?
<intelikey> Chetwin badblocks can do a sserface scan in either read or read/write mode.
<Chetwin> that's the package name badblocks?
<intelikey> it's installed.
<intelikey> cli
<castoff> 0andy_: if using kubuntu then use knetwork-manager
<eilker> intelikey>: i didnt know it :lol:
<castoff> andy_: if using kubuntu then use knetwork-manager
<intelikey> sudo badblocks /dev/hd?
<andy_> I meant knetwork-manager
<intelikey> eilker :)
<andy_> sorry
<Chetwin> Sweet, I tried using smartmontools, but it's unworkable to my feeble mind
<Iwonder|NotHere> andy_:  is there a networks section in control panel?
<castoff> andy_: is wpasuplicant installed?
<Iwonder> in concole type iwconfig --help
<andy_> yes
<Chetwin> Thanks all
<intelikey> eilker well for future referance.  drop to a console (no need to login) and ctrl+alt+del   you can press the power buton at the bios read if you want power off.  if not it will reboot.
<andy_> when I change it to The WPA enterprise, the connect button changes back
<Chetwin> I'll be back with a booting issue I have in a minute
<andy_> wpasupplicant is installed
<castoff> andy_: type a long string in the passphrase and see if the connect button sall of a suuden appears
<andy_> like a lot of characters?
<eilker> intelikey>: thanx man
<owner_> for some reason when try to play a song with amaroK it goes throught the tracks very fast and no sound comes out of the speakers...anyone know how to fix that?
<castoff> andy_: yes shared secret must be a certain number of minimum chasrs
<Goontz> owner_: Mine does that too...I have no idea
<intelikey> it like two hot key combos of three keys each.     :)   or one could  alt+sysrq+r  alt+sysrq+u alt+sysrq+b   heh but that's like last resort rebooting
<andy_> my password is 12 characters
<castoff> andy_: have you checked your card supports wpa under kubuntu?
<owner_> The only thing that will play the songs is XMMS music player
<andy_> yeah, it worked just fine at my other house
<intelikey> rolling through the tracks quickly is normally because of the wrong output device selected.
<intelikey> owner_ Goontz ^
<andy_> I had been manually editing my /etc/network/interfaces file every time I changed networks
<andy_> but then I discovered knetwork-manager
<intelikey> or possably unsupported format.
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maxslm2003> Could someone help me when I start up Kubuntu it puts me into command line I had to do ctrl+alt+f7 to get into the OS which is good and all but beryl is working this way
<castoff> andy_: sorry you have me stumped
<maxslm2003> I am somewhat new to all this but I think i am learning fast, so i could be something stupid i did
<andy_> ok, i'll keep trying, thanks
<Iwonder|NotHere> maxslm2003:  are you possibly starting in single user mode?
<owner_> ya, I am trying to play MP3 but I thought I had MP3 plugins installed
<maxslm2003> how do i know if i am
<Iwonder> do you have multiple choices in grub?
<maxslm2003> yes
<Iwonder> did you a different one?
<maxslm2003> like when I first boot that grub loader?
<Iwonder> yeah
<maxslm2003> wait what do u mean by "did you a different one?" if u r asking if I choice a different one no i didnt
<Iwonder> yes did you try a different choice,i believe i have 2 per kernel,one loads kdm(graphical login) one loads console login(i can login,type sudo kdm)
<Iwonder> i dunno if i did it,or if its default kubuntu behavior
<maxslm2003> yea that is what i have i never change the setting to the recovery mode or what ever it is call let me reboot i try selecting the normal one to see if that works brb
* eilker is happy with new login screen :D
<intelikey> :)
<Iwonder> damn,my updater seems to be hung
<maxslm2003> nope that didnt work
<KrAmMeR> how do i get beryl to start up automatically?
<Jucato> !beryl | KrAmMeR
<ubotu> KrAmMeR: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> KrAmMeR: the /topic in #ubuntu-effects points to a wiki with the instructions how
<KrAmMeR> k
<KrAmMeR> thanks
<Bi||aBong> i have 108 process running in kde, i need kill process when i started kde
<Bi||aBong> how i can do this?
<crackhead_25> question: how do you set up a new printer from the commandline??
<Slynderdale> Where do I find libgphoto2-2?
<Slynderdale> !libgphoto2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgphoto2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slynderdale> !libgphoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgphoto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ffffu> what's the line to add in sources.list if i got the edgy dvd and i wanna update from it?
<Jucato> !info libgphoto2-2 | Slynderdale
<ubotu> slynderdale: libgphoto2-2: gphoto2 digital camera library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 671 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<Slynderdale> wine: Depends: libgphoto2-2 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.1-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<mhall53> best irc client for linux is?
<Slynderdale> EH, it won't let me install the latest version of wine
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<mhall53> !wowzers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wowzers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crackhead_25> ubotu: do you know how to setup a printer from the commandline? i can't seem to get cups or any other of the gui controllers to set it up. they all keep hanging.
<ffffu> what's the line to add in sources.list if i got the edgy dvd and i wanna update from it?
<jhutchins> crackhead_25: Dude, ubotu is a bot.
<jhutchins> crackhead_25: Try setting it up with cups.
<jhutchins> crackhead_25: 	http://tinyurl.com/3csnpd May help
<jhutchins> crackhead_25: Real compelling nic there.
<ffffu> how to run synatic package manager????? is there one in edgy?
<crackhead_25> thanks.. cups has been hanging every time i try to use it
<jhutchins> ffffu: p
<crackhead_25> cups won't even load on 127.0.0.1:631
<ffffu> what's the line to add in sources.list if i got the edgy dvd and i wanna update from it?
<ffffu> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nonuda_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<beta> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zouzou85> hi guys, how do you change the language of your box?
<zouzou85> I have english , but i want french!, any Ideas?
<zouzou85> I installed Language Support, and Language-support-fr, but i don't know how to access them!
<zouzou85> no IDEASSSS!!!!????
<beta> is that right all i gotta do to install the nvidia driver is to apt-get "nvidia-glx"...there inst any specific package for my type of graphic card?
<beta> just all nvidia drivers in one package?
<beta> seems too easy ;)
<beta> inst = isnt
<maxslm2003> beta: well it really is that easy
<beta> ok cool
<maxslm2003> beta: it worked for me
<beta> thx
<beta> you can attach a terminal to konq file browser
<beta> is it possible to attach one to every application that runs in konqueror
<beta> i mean the help desk for instance
<beta> it seems like for a noob at least it all runs in konq
<mhall53> how do i run something in a terminal as root
<kaoticevil> mhall53: sudo <command>
<dystopianray> mhall53: use sudo
<mhall53> i get a error when i use that command
<dystopianray> mhall53: what is the error?
<mhall53> hold i dont want to get in flooding trouble
<mhall53> sudo apt-get remove grub
<mhall53> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unable)
<Jucato> is adept closed?
<mhall53> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is anotheress using it?
<mhall53> no its open
<Jucato> and why are you removing grub?
<mhall53> to install gfxboot
<Jucato> huh? gfxboot is not a bootloader. you still need grub for it to work
<mhall53> can i post ubuntu forum link?
<Jucato> yes. the link
<mhall53> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<crackhead_25> jhutchins: i tried that page, but the same thing is happening.
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to setup a new printer via commandline?
<crackhead_25> jhutchins: do you think uninstalling cups and reinstalling it will do something?
<Jucato> mhall53: ah I see... I'm not sure how updated that is... it's almost a year ago. gfxboot is available in the repositories
<mhall53> ok
<beta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<beta> hm, when trying to install the nvidia drivers i got the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11142/
<beta> what should i do
<beta> the nvidia splash screen didnt came up after restarting kde
<dystopianray> beta: edit the driver section in xorg.conf from 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<pollyo> Is there a system info like in windows?  That will tell what speed the computer is and how much ram it has?
<pafnutiy> hi all
<dasickis> pollyo: run ksysguard
<beta> dystopianray: the thing is in the xorg.conf it says 6800 LE which is my graphic card ima complet noob so im not sure
<dystopianray> beta: just change 'nv' to 'nvidia'
<beta> dystopianray: what does the entry "nv" or "nvidia" do?
<pollyo> dasickis: Thank you.
<dystopianray> beta: 'nv' is the 2d-only driver, 'nvidia' is the 3d capable driver that you're trying to use
<beta> i see thx alot
<beta> any idea why it gave me error? i could translate the german lines
<beta> +the
<dystopianray> beta: it tells you why, /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum has not been updated since you changed your xorg.conf and it's refusing to automatically proceed, it tells you what manual step to take
<Jucato> beta: how abou the "sudo nvidia-xconfig" command?
<beta> one moment
<beta> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beta> hm no wait...i did everything according to the manual....let me recheck
<beta> no = now
<beta> Jucato: in the handbook it didnt say anything about "sudo nvidia-glx-config" just to do "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<Jucato> which handbook?
<beta> Jucato: the kubuntu desktop guide that came with dappers help center
<beta> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> ah hm....
<Jucato> I actually don't know the technical difference between the "nvidia-xconfig" and "nvidia-glx-config enable" commnands
<Jucato> beta: btw, that was "sudo nvidia-xconfig" (the one that I gave)
<beta> oh right
<beta> sorry
<beta> but still it doesnt say anyway to that
<beta> anywhere
* beta is confused
<Jucato> beta: you're on Dapper?
<beta> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Jucato> i guess the command I gave is for edgy only...
<Jucato> or later versions of nvidia-glx
<beta> Jucato: i went through that as well and its the same as in the handbook
<beta> yeah for edgy it says that
<Jucato> strange... I used the same command on Dapper before and didn't give me any problems
<beta> sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<Jucato> yeah
* Jucato has always been using that
<Jucato> I think even way back in Breezy.. but can't remember :D
<beta> yes there werent errors for me as well..it told me it had written a new xorg.conf
<Jucato> well that's not an error. it's a notice. because it will really write a new xorg.conf :)
<beta> is "nvidia-glx-config enable"" supposed to do just the same?
<beta> (write a new xorg.conf?)
<Jucato> yeah
<Skuller> i have a nvidia 5700VE and beryl seems to lag my system a lot....is there anything i should/can do?
<maxslm2003> Can someone plz help me?
<dystopianray> Skuller: turn off beryl effects or upgrade your computer
<dystopianray> maxslm2003: no
<Jucato> !someone | maxslm2003
<ubotu> maxslm2003: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<beta> Jucato: now this is strange...it has changed some of the entrys from nv to nvida
<beta> oO
<dystopianray> beta: exactly what I told you to do earlier
<Skuller> dystopianray: the latter is not an option...and the former defeats the purpose of using beryl
<dystopianray> Skuller: stop using beryl if you don't like it
<Jucato> beta: so it works? :D
<Skuller> dystopianray: i think my card should be able to handle that much load without problem
<beta> dystopianray: yes, i was about to do that when jucato came up with tha command
<Skuller> dystopianray: what the??...i LOVE it :D
<beta> Jucato: probably...but i guess you have no idea as well why the correct command for dapper fails while the edgy ones worked? ;)
<maxslm2003> Sorry didnt want to make anyone mad I reboot and I start in command prompt
<Skuller> dystopianray: another thing worth mentioning....my nvidia-settings shows my bus is runnin at 4X...whereas the card+bus is capable of doing 8X
<Jucato> um nope :)
<beta> :)
<dystopianray> Skuller: your card isn't terribly good at all, it's not surprising that you're having performance issues
<maxslm2003> I get this error kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<beta> uhm, change every "nv" entry to "nvidia" (some are still left "nv") ?
<dystopianray> Skuller: what does 'cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status' say?
<Jucato> hm...
<MistaED> maxslm2003: that's not an error, that just means there's no hibernation image to boot from afaik
<Skuller> dystopianray: ok let me rephrase my query...is there a possibility that getting my card to run at 8X instead of 4X will help the situation?...if Yes then how do i do so?
<dystopianray> beta: there should only be one 'nv' entry to be changed to 'nvidia'
<maxslm2003> mistaED: so how can i fix it
<dystopianray> Skuller: agp isn't going to do anything for you
<Skuller> dystopianray: AGP : 4X, Fast Writes : Disabled
<MistaED> maxslm2003: that issue is probably unrelated to your real problem, unless that's what you were trying to do, hibernating your machine
<dystopianray> Skuller: enabling fast writes might help, but agp 8x won't do anything
<Skuller> dystopianray: umm but arent 8x cards supposed to be faster with an 8x bus?
<Skuller> ohh
<beta> what does a "#..." do in a config file?
<maxslm2003> no it wasnt but i keep getting it come up each time
<Skuller> dystopianray: how do i do that?
<maxslm2003> this is after i installed beryl my first restart after it
<dystopianray> Skuller: the cards are the same speed, only the bus is faster, and it's very unlikely you'd be saturing the bus
<dystopianray> beta: indicates a comment, a line to be ignored
<beta> i knew # was to ignore a line thought it mighzt be to ignore a whole section
<dystopianray> Skuller: try this http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Nvidia_Driver_AGP_FastWrite_and_Side_Band_Addressing
<Skuller> dystopianray: so my card doesnt even process enough data to saturate a 4x bus?
<dystopianray> Skuller: probably not, it's a fairly crap card
<tehdot> problem: Ubuntu recognizes wireless NIC, sees networks but will not connect to anything. Any ideas?
<Skuller> dystopianray: :(....so why is it an 8x card?
<beta> basically i have another device section for a second gpu i suppose...uhm it is uncommented correctly i ask myself
<beta> does it matter at all?
* Skuller is disappointed in his trusty card
<dystopianray> Skuller: becuase 8x is more marketable than 4x
<dystopianray> Skuller: the agp speed has nothing to do with the speed of the card itself
<beta> thats the one still having "nv" as driver
<beta> hm, well lets see if it works
<beta> ghave to restart kde
<dystopianray> Skuller: i believe they recommend at least a 6xxx series nvidia card for decent beryl performance
<tehdot> anybody have an idea why my nic will see my wireless, but won't connect to anything?
<dystopianray> tehdot: what is the wireless chipset?
<beta> ok looks a lot better
<beta> seems to be working at least i got the nvdia splash
<beta> can i apt-get something to test if 3d is working?
<beta> or any other quick method?
<dystopianray> beta: glxgears -printfps
<beta> thx
<nonuda_> how do i install my pcmcia modem?, lspcmcia show me : socket 1 Bridge: [yenta_cardbus]  [bus ID: 0000;00;03.1]  socket 1 Device 0:  [serial_cs]  [bus ID: 1.0] 
<dystopianray> nonuda_: is it a winmodem?
<dystopianray> nonuda_: show us the lspci output, that lspcmcia output is useless
<nonuda_> ok
<jay> Every now and then my sound just does not work.... what troubleshooting can I perform to figure what's wrong... When it doesn't work.. a coupl restarts usually fixes it
<nonuda_> here it is, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11145/
<nonuda_> but i guess itsnot a winmodem, btw scanModem didn't detect it
<pollyo> Anyone know if a GeForce 6200 would be a good choice for Kubuntu?
<dystopianray> nonuda_: is the card inserted?
<dystopianray> pollyo: it's a rubbish card, but if you don't play games it's adequate
<nonuda_> yup
<pollyo> dystopianray: It has to be better then the card on this old dell PIII.
<pollyo> dystopianray: I'm only willing to pay $30 if I can get it on ebay.
<beta> ok working
<dystopianray> pollyo: well it's fine if you're on the cheap
<beta> still 1280x1024 is awfully small
<dystopianray> beta: add some modes to your xorg.conf
<pollyo> dystopianray: Does Linux have some good games?
<beta> it seems everytime you buy a bigger tft it shrinks to 15 " again after awhile your using it ;)
<dystopianray> pollyo: there is doom3, quake4, whatever runs in wine, etc..
<beta> dystopianray: what do you mean...not running it at the default resolution?
<dystopianray> beta: it might be a good idea to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and select the nvidia driver and the resolutions that you want to use
<Skuller> dystopianray: oh sorry i couldn't reply...had to go....well that is sad about the 6XXX onwards series requirement for beryl...
<dystopianray> Skuller: it's not a requirement, it's a recommendation
<dystopianray> Skuller: did you try turning on fastwrites?
<pollyo> Skuller: Do you know if beryl will run on a GeForece 6200?
<Skuller> dystopianray: my bad....i jst came back and am going through the page
<beta> dystopianray: uhm, i thought is just installed and configured the right driver? "nvidia" and "nv" are the only choices right (if you have an nvidia one)?
<beta> -s
<nonuda_> dystopianray : the card has been inserted
<dystopianray> beta: you're saying your resolution is too small
<Skuller> pollyo: beryl should run...its just that your system will lag in doing things
<dystopianray> pollyo: it'll run, but the 6200 is a POS, so don't except great performance
<pollyo> Skuller: Where would I find the suggested requirements for beryl?
<Skuller> pollyo: google it....or ask dystopianray
<beta> dystopianray: sorry...you got me wrong, my bad...i feel its too small....i just seem to get spoiled too soon when buying a bigger screen
<pollyo> dystopianray: I'm not sure if it is the video or the computer setup here but when I run google earth I can watch it draw the earth frame by frame.
<dystopianray> pollyo: what video card do you have?
<beta> i think verything is setup ok now....nvidia driver at 1280x1024
<pollyo> dystopianray: In kde video setup or whatever it is called it is nv tnt2 or something like that let me look again.
<dystopianray> pollyo: ok, that is a very old card, so google earth will run poorly on it
<nonuda_> dystopianray : ??
<dystopianray> nonuda_: I don't know what else you can do, pcmcia cards usually show up in lspci, but in this case it's not
<pollyo> dystopianray: That is why I was looking for a cheap upgrade on ebay.
<pollyo> dystopianray: Do you think that the 6200 on a PIII will run beryl?
<dystopianray> pollyo: yes, it'll run, just not well
<beta> hm, im constantly blown away what a joy it is to be working under kde
<beta> compared to windows
<nonuda_> oic
<beta> its like a new age ;)
<pollyo> beta: I am amazed at how much faster things appear to work next to windows.
<beta> makes you think if you actually need to buy that mac
<nonuda_> btw, as u see, i have ATI Rage Mobility, can i run beryl, currently gxifo show me that direct rendering = no
<beta> pollyo: if your referring to the technical side i cant say anything on it so fat...im a complete noob and i just allowed myself to explore kde a bit befor egetting back to the technical stuff
<beta> its great
<beta> fat = far
<pollyo> Anyone know why I wouldn't be able to change settings under System Settings / Sharing / File Sharing?
<dystopianray> pollyo: did you click the 'administrator mode' button?
<pollyo> dystopianray: Yes.
<nonuda_> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<dystopianray> pollyo: did you get the password prompt?
<pollyo> dystopianray:  Yes and I put the password in.
<dystopianray> pollyo: and you didn't get the file sharing config?
<pollyo> dystopianray: I see it but it is not active.
<pollyo> dystopianray: I can not click on anything or make changes.
<dystopianray> pollyo: ah, well I don't know what could be causing that
<pollyo> dystopianray: Ok.  Thanks for the attempt.
<intelikey> why do i have to have locales installed,  that's silly on a system that uses LC_ALL=C     but if i remove it it takes everything except the MBR with it....
<intelikey> libc6 depends on locales   that's stupid...
<intelikey> </rant>
<intelikey> pollyo what's the issue ?
<beta> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nonuda_> !pcmcia
<meme-1> Anyone out there familar with Amaya (web development prg)?  The darn thing exits immediately upon starting.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<meme-1> I am looking for a good HTML/PHP editor (at least close enough to Dreamweaver) - so far I've found nothing! I thought Amaya would be a winner but I can't even get it to run.
<pollyo> intelikey: Can't get advanced file sharing to allow me to make changes.
<pollyo> intelikey: I click admin and the box comes up all shaded and will not allow changes,
<Slynderdale> meme-1: Notepad? ;p
<intelikey> ummm samba config ?
<firecrotch> meme-1: vi? emacs?
<meme-1> Since jumping over to Ubuntu, I am finding it is not easy to replace all the polished tools I used under XP.
<meme-1> Okay... you folks are not funny!!!! lol
<meme-1> Is there actually a "notepad" for linux?  Why bother?
<intelikey> "all the polished tools I used under XP"   :)
<guuuuu> hey, anyone knows a repository where i can found wine?
<pollyo> intelikey: I think so.  It is on KDE under System Settings / Sharing / File Sharing
<firecrotch> meme-1: In all seriousness though, I've found Kate to be very nice for HTML and PHP
<Slynderdale> intelikey: Isn't that an oxxymoron?
<guuuuu> meme-1: what about "vi" "nano" "kedit"? maybe openoffice can save as notepad file
<guuuuu> hey, does anyone knows a repository where i can found wine?
<intelikey> pollyo could probably do some manual adjusting that would then allow that.  but i'm network illiterate so don't ask me where.
<Slynderdale> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<intelikey> Slynderdale seems that way to me...
<Slynderdale> guuuuu: ^^
<pollyo> I can see options for "Enable Local Netowrk File Sharing" it hs both "Simple sharing" and "Advanced Sharing"
<guuuuu> i want a repository for it
<intelikey> or maybe and oxsymoron  :)
<beta> meme-1: i read nvu comes close to dreamweaver...but i have ni idea...never used it
<meme-1> intelkey: yes...  polished... hey... come-on... there are some great tools for Linux... (Kstars is amazing) but am also finding a lot of programs work better under wIndows XP (such as "Scorched 3D - it is terrible under Gnome/Ubuntu)
<Slynderdale> guuuuu: It has the repository on thes site
<beta> ni = no
<beta> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<meme-1> beta: thx... I will chk out nvu!
<guuuuu> no, there isn`t
<meme-1> firecrotch: I will chk out Kate as well.
<Skuller> hey guys...my agp is running at 4X in kubun...(nvidia-settings)..instead of 8X which it should..anyone knows how to 'fix' it?
<meme-1> Changing topic.... anyone get Scorched 3D to work well under Ubuntu... this game is amazing on XP!
<guuuuu> my universe repository is running but dont find it
<intelikey> pollyo if you don't get anywhere with it in here maybe someone in #ubuntu or ##linux can help with it.   maybe just tell what you are trying to do and don't mention how you are trying to get there, they may have an alternate approach that will work for you.
<beta> is dmix a part of alsa and enabled per default on dapper and up?
<meme-1> Scotched 3D is so cool.... that it is seriously the first and only game I've played in years. Too busy programming otherwise.
<intelikey> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<beta> the thing is i tried to play several audio files using different engines to see if simultanous sound is working and it did
<beta> but when i had sound from jva app. amarok crashed complaining another sound device was in use
<beta> how do i really verify if simultanous sound is working?
<intelikey> cause java didn't play nice with the audio divice
<meme-1> beta: sorry to jump in... but I was curious too... I ran both XMMS and VLC playing different MP3 songs... they both play simultaneously
<meme-1> Not sure if this was what your conversation was about though.
<beta> meme-1: yup here to
<beta> intelikey: what exactly do you mean by that?
<pollyo> intelikey: OK.  I'll give it a shot.
<meme-1> I am SOOOO happy to have VLC working! Not sure why ubuntu doesn't default to this player. So much better than the one pre-installed.
<Admiral_Chicago> meme-1: its not part of KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> or GNOME
<intelikey> beta i mena that java as per your test was accessing the audio device as opposed to sending it's sound to the sound server.
<meme-1> yes I know... but it should be.
<beta> meme-1: i guess its preference dialogs would be too complicated to comply with the kde standards...wild guess only though
<intelikey> only one process can access the audio device at any given time.  that's why kde uses artsd as it sound server everything can dump sound to arts and it can send to the device.
<beta> but to be true so far i think coffeine is great as video player
<intelikey> beta it's not free
<beta> oh there you go
<Slynderdale> You know its probily cheaper to build your own MP3/Music player then buy an iPod? ;p
<intelikey> gnome or kde can't just build non-free apps into their packages and still call them FOSS
<beta> intelikey: hm, i got some rrors when installing sun java..so i hope the sound problem will get fixed if i actually fix that ;)
<beta> hm, but i guess that means i should switch back to arts from alsa
<intelikey> you have to answer yes to the EULA durring the install of java.   see the howto's/wiki's
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<xavior2180> what's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<intelikey> a buck two ninty five.
<intelikey> no really they are described on the !repos page i think
<xavior2180> !repos?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repos? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<beta> no i got it installed...but something went wrong when i tried to set sun as default
<beta> got some errors there
<nonuda_> how do i sharing my internet connection?
<xavior2180> intelikey: thanks :)
<intelikey> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components <<< actual page.  but it is linked from the other...
<beta> how does the web archiver work
<beta> it was always a bitch when i tried to use webarchivers
<beta> never worked
<beta> i mean does it actually work
<beta> not the technical side of it
<beta> it seems to just save an archive format
<beta> no need to put in how far in a directory structure you want to go
<ssmasud> is there a utility in UBUNTU for remote login like in windows we had PUTTY??
<Jucato> beta: konqueror's web archive tool?
<beta> Jucato: yep
<intelikey> ssmasud oh windows finally got something like ssh vnc and friends... ?   glad to hear it...
<Jucato> beta: yeah it works. it creates a .war archive which is basically just an archive like gzip
<Jucato> you can view it directly in Konqueror or extract the contents.
<mike__> i suck at lifffe
<beta> Jucato: with other tools i could never put in the correct value for how far in the structure it would crawl...and it seems almost impossible to me to do anyways...how could you guess the structure of a complex website
<mike__> using Konversation how do i directly message someone?
<beta> hm, will give it a try
<beta> would be awesome if it actually worked
<Jucato> mike__: double click the nick in the list? or /query nick
<mike__> what if they are not in this room?
<Jucato> beta: like any other "Save HTML" utility, it just saves the current page and the files directly used by that page
<ssmasud> is there something like PUTTY in UBUNTU??
<Jucato> mike__: /query <nick>
<beta> Jucato: ah dangit
<firecrotch> ssmasud: ssh :)
<Jucato> !info putty | ssmasud
<ubotu> ssmasud: putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58-4 (edgy), package size 270 kB, installed size 672 kB
<mrp193> isei12345?
<beta> quick question: can i make bash highlight error messages?
<beta> or send them to a different terminal..something to set them apart form the output?
<intelikey> 2> /dev/tty2
<FrankBurns> can somebody quickly tell me how to identify what this computers video card is
<beta> intelikey: uhm, you mean a secon terminal session?
<ssmasud> if i use SSH to remotely connect any server.....what do i type in as the password
<FrankBurns> using dapper
<intelikey> beta command args  2> /dev/tty2
<beta> intelikey: what does it do?
<intelikey> any tty number.  but you will probably have to set the permission on the device
* Admiral_Chicago waves
<Jucato> hi waves
<Jucato> er.. I mean hi Admiral_Chicago!
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going
* Admiral_Chicago needs to readd self to planet
<Jucato> not fine.. a bit hot in here...
<Jucato> er what happened?
<firecrotch> ssmasud: You would use the password (on the server) for whatever user you're trying to login is as
<FrankBurns> is there no way to retrieve this computers video card info
<mike__> Can a nice person please give a newbie(me) some help installing a few drivers?
<mrp193> Can a nice person please give a newbie(me) some help installing a few drivers?
<ssmasud> firecrotch.....its not working....but when i use putty...it is working
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: changed to Wordpress
<Jucato> FrankBurns: from KInfoCenter or "lspci | grep -i vga" in Konsole
<firecrotch> ssmasud:  ssh username@host
<intelikey> stderr is denoted as 2 if you redirrect 2 (stderr) to a console it prints anything that would have came to the working console/terminal to the other device.     you can use the device for the x-terminal if you like
<FrankBurns> thanx
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: aaah. now I know someone I can ask about wp stuff :P
<firecrotch> ssmasud:  otherwise it tries to login as the user that you're logged into your machine as
<Admiral_Chicago> yea...i'm not a big fan of it, maybe after I hack on CSS
<laptop> DOES ubuntu have a registry??
<firecrotch> laptop: nope
<intelikey> beta one could do something more reasonable like    command args 2> error.log ;less error.log
<beta> intelikey: urgs....ill need a while to make sense of that...(poor english)
<Jucato> laptop: no. and this is not #ubuntu :D
<beta> ;)
<laptop> every thing is standalone??
<Admiral_Chicago> laptop: no
<Admiral_Chicago> define stand alone
<beta> intelikey:  so error.log would send not only the bash errors but all to that terminal?
* laptop confused
<ssmasud> firecrotch....thanks dude
<Jucato> what does a registry have to do with it, laptop?
<Admiral_Chicago> Kubuntu is modular
<intelikey> beta if you wanted all output redirrected you would use  > location 2>&1
<laptop> requires not association thru registry
<firecrotch> ssmasud:  no problem
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: maybe you can make more sense of his question... I'm out for a while
<beta> intelikey: ok ill note that down...will get back to it later
<beta> intelikey: just to simply highlight the rrors (different color) aint possible though?
<intelikey> beta only redirrecting 2 means only redirrecting what goes to stderr   only redirrecting 1  means only redirrecting what goes to stdout
<Admiral_Chicago> laptop: why would we need a registry?
<firecrotch> Hmm... well, in Windows, the registry is where the config settings for everything is stored
<intelikey> beta normally the output of stderr and stdout are printed on screen
<firecrotch> I would compare it to /etc
<Admiral_Chicago> or ~/.
<intelikey> beta it is possable. but you don't want to dive in that deep.
<Admiral_Chicago> or /dev
<Admiral_Chicago> scratch that...
<mrp193> Would someone please be able to help me install a few drivers that i am having trouble with?
<firecrotch> mrp193: I'm sure someone could help if you told us what drivers you're trying to install :)
<beta> intelikey: damn...and i thought your first suggestion was complicated ;)
<beta> thx a heap though
<beta> will have too look at it later
<intelikey> beta it would bassicly mean rewriting the vt to scan for E*: text and adding code to it.
<mrp193> i am trying to install flash player and also nvidia video card drivers
<mrp193> but i am geting weird errors with both of them
<Admiral_Chicago> what program saves what i coppy and paste
<intelikey> np
<mrp193> i am extremely new to linus (8 hours new)
<Admiral_Chicago> mrp193: which drivers
<beta> allright, i will defintely not adding code anywhere soon ;)
<mrp193> the driver for the video card is for an nvidia geforce 6600
<Admiral_Chicago> mrp193: you need multiverse and backports
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mrp193> what are those?
<Admiral_Chicago> mrp193: ^^ they are links to servers that store the program
<Admiral_Chicago> and depending on the repo, you can get various files...
<intelikey> beta also you quickly find that some code monkeys use stderr when they should be outputing to sdtout  and that really gets to be a problem...
<Admiral_Chicago> mrp193: or do this...go to pastebin.ca and paste everything in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> and send me the link
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i wated klipper
<mrp193> why does this Error - artsmessage      Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting mean?
<intelikey> beta some times it desirable to chuck the output in the trash and only look for errors    command > /dev/null   would normally do that but then you find apps writen to output everything to stderr and that  > /dev/null  doesn't change the output at all.
<mrp193> how do i register? it keeps telling me that private message from unregistered users arent allowed
<firecrotch> mrp193:  /msg NickServ REGISTER password emailaddress
<intelikey> beta one more note.    piping everything into less can be very handy for searching the output    command args 2>&1 | less    then you can hit   /E:    and it will highlight E:  for you...   or   /bash:   and it will highlight  bash:   for you.
<intelikey> man less
<beta> ok thx
<beta> will get the dictionary out later
<Admiral_Chicago> no, you don't have to PM me, just send the link in the channel
<firecrotch> !pm > mrp193
<Jucato> !register | mrp193
<ubotu> mrp193: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mrp193> i registered already
<mrp193> okay here is my number 1 question.... what is this artsmessage sound server fatal error?
<intelikey> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main locales 2.3.18.2 [3285kB]   <<<< i wish i could remove that package so it would stop updating it.
<intelikey> /ignore *@* pm
<intelikey> :)
<mrp193> How can i install a .run file?
<firecrotch> intelikey: How can I set like an allow list, where certain people can PM me?
<intelikey> firecrotch that would be app specific.  i use bx what do you use ?
<firecrotch> Gaim
<intelikey> i don't even know if it's possable there...
<firecrotch> intelikey: I suppose it would work just like for AIM
* firecrotch checks
<intelikey> sorry
<intelikey> probably
<firecrotch> intelikey: could you try to pm me?
<dx11101> im logged in as a user into Kubuntu, what i want to do is create a task in KCron to shutdown at 1AM but it wont run because i am not root
<dx11101> how do i make it work?
<firecrotch> !sudo | dx11101
<ubotu> dx11101: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dx11101> yeah but how do i make it work in KCron
<dx11101> you have to be root to run shutdown -h now
<dx11101> but i want to automate the task in KCron
<dx11101> i hate sudo
<dx11101> worst thing ever
<mrp193> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<mrp193>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<mrp193> what do i do now?
<firecrotch> dx11101:  Why do you think it's so bad?
<dx11101> because
<dx11101> im logged into linux as user like a good boy but i get problems because i cant run shutdown -h now in KCron
<dx11101> unless i go into the command line and type sudo su
<firecrotch> dx11101:  Open KCron as root with kdesu, then add the task
<dx11101> how do you kdesu?
<mrp193> hey fire? do you mind if i PM you?
<mrp193> and ask you a question or 2?
<firecrotch> !pm | mrp193
<ubotu> mrp193: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<dx11101> oops
<dx11101> how do you KDESU fire?
<mrp193> i just asked you if you would mine fire?
<firecrotch> dx11101:  From Konsole, kdesu kcron
<firecrotch> mrp193:  My point is to ask in here so others may help/benefit from the discussion
<intelikey> alt+f2 kdesu kcron
<mrp193> but no one was responding when i was asking in here
<intelikey> flash for k8 ?
<mrp193> okay my number 1 concern is my flah player 9 driver...
<firecrotch> mrp193:  Then that would mean that no one here who is watching the channel has a clue about it
<dx11101> so if i put the task under root, will the task still run if im logged in as a user?
<mrp193> i keep geting this error....
<mrp193> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<mrp193>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<dx11101> it means the installer is 32 bit
<intelikey> yeah you aint gonna use that installer on a k8 system
<intelikey> mrp193 ^
<firecrotch> dx11101:  It _should_ run as whatever user set up the task, and it will run no matter who is logged in
<mrp193> i just installed linux 8 hours ago and im kinda confused
<mrp193> if i dont have to use that installer what do i have to do to get it to work?
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<intelikey> i dont know if flash has a k8 release....
<dx11101> thankyou for the help
<mrp193> what is k8?
<dx11101> good thing there aare people who know how to use linux :D
<intelikey> amd 64
<mrp193> ohhhh i get it
<firecrotch> dx11101:  you're welcome :)
<mrp193> can i install the non-64 bit ubuntu?
<mrp193> or will that not work on my processer?
* intelikey knows how to abuse linux... :)
<dx11101> kdesu will be handy i wasnt even aware of the command since i usually log in as root until recently
<intelikey> mrp193 yes you can run i386 on a k8 system.
<mrp193> i am sorry, what is i386?
<firecrotch> dx11101:  just to let you know, kdesu is for graphical apps, sudo is for command line stuff
<dx11101> i figured as much
<dx11101> i knew about sudo already
<madmax1234> is there an easy way to set up a vpn
<mrp193> is that the non-64 bit verson?
<madmax1234> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<madmax1234> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dx11101> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Iwonder> anyone haD  any grub problems after edgy->feisty upgrade?
<intelikey> mrp193 intel 80386 architecture   good for any k6-k8  i386-i786 system
<intelikey> or in windows terms  it the 32 bit version.
<beta> anyone knows where amarok looks for covers and how to edit that path?
<mrp193> am i allowed to have both?
<mrp193> will that work?
<dx11101> 64 bit is not needed on the desktop yet, unless your plotting asteriod trajectories or something
* intelikey wonders what happened to his apostraphy s's   ???
<dx11101> if you use linux to run irc and xmms use 32 bit for drivers
<intelikey> !chroot | mrp193
<ubotu> mrp193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mrp193> okay, what if i do build 32 bit environments and install those files?
<mrp193> will they work in 64bit?
<dx11101> mixed mode is a bad idea
<intelikey> i really think it would do the hardware makes a world of good if no one would buy a k8 box...
<dx11101> some stuff wont work right
<dx11101> you have to have both libraries 32 bit and 64 bit
<mrp193> they dont even sell anything that is 32 bits now a days
<mrp193> 64 bit is the standard
<dx11101> who
<dx11101> Processors?
<mrp193> yes
<dx11101> big deal
<intelikey> dx11101 but a chroot can have both in their own local
<firecrotch> beta: it uses Amazon
<madmax1234> im looking for a program that is like pcanywhere that can handle and possible email its new ip
<Skuller> hey can anyone explain me whats the deal with 32bit and 64 bit?
<madmax1234> a program for a dynamic ip
<dx11101> imagine if they made a 64 bit processor that wasnt back compatible with 32 bit code, it wouldnt sell a single box
<beta> looked for lyrics in file browser navigation wanted to display them and the playback stops in main amarok and it puts "supposed lyrics" instead of the running song there oO
<dx11101> the big deal with 64 bit is this
<dx11101> you want 64 bit to have 64 bit then yay
<firecrotch> madmax1234:  Are you trying to update your ip with dyndns or something?
<beta> firecrotch: i thought the same first...but it cant be since it doenst display some covers witch it catches from amazon with no problem
<beta> i think it looks in your folders
<madmax1234> im trying to remote desktop on my computer at my moms house
<firecrotch> beta: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/What_is_Amarok%3F
<dx11101> i have a x2 3800+ but i have never used it in a 64 bit environent
<madmax1234> her ip is dynamic
<beta> yup, i should go to the amrok people with that
<beta> just thought someone knew it anyways
<Skuller> dx11101: to have a full 64 bit environment what all do you need to have that is 64 bit?
<mrp193> so apparently i downloaded the wrong version of ubuntu
<firecrotch> beta: That page says that it uses Amazon
<mrp193> ?
<madmax1234> so i need something that will either send a connect request to me or its like pcanywhere
<dx11101> you need to install the 64 bit binaries
<mrp193> how?
<intelikey> yep that's what amarok is    "* Super eye-candy interface"
<Skuller> dx11101: i meant in terms of hardware
<dx11101> usually you download either the 64 bit or 32 bit version
<mrp193> i did 64 i think
<beta> firecatch: well cant be....why does it give you the option of getting covers from amazon...if the feault setting was to get it from there
<dx11101> when you talk in terms of a 64 bit operating system the processor is what matters
<beta> also no covers for people not on the net....and all the traffic for people with modems...nope i dont think
<dx11101> you will gain nothing going from 32 bit to 64 unless you have a high traffic server or you are number cruching really really big numbers
<dx11101> infact some things run slower
<Skuller> dx11101: so it is not mandatory to run a 64 bit os to run a 64 bit processor?...if so do you have any advantages of the 64 bit proc running on a 32 bit os?
<dx11101> most 64 bit processors emulate 32 bit
<dx11101> i think theres a couple server procs out there that are 64 bit only
<Skuller> ohh
<Skuller> k thanx fer da info
<dx11101> all the 64 bit does is make it so you can store larger numbers in the registers
<intelikey> i really think it would do the hardware makes a world of good if no one would buy a 64bit box...     i know no one will agree    that doesn't change my openion.
<dx11101> huh?
<dx11101> 64 bit?
<dx11101> then its necessary to have 32 bit to render the latest monsters in videogames 64 bit will finally get adopted in the mainstream market
<dx11101> i mean 64 bit
<dx11101> whatever
<hackdaddy> has anyone been able to build Perl's OpenGL module on Kubuntu 6.10 ?
<intelikey> i wonder why svgatextmode can't do 80x25     says sync out of range...   does 100 * 37 plenty good though...
<mervteck> Can anyone tell me how to extract a tgz file with root privelages
<mervteck> anyone?
<firecrotch> mervteck: sudo tar -xzf filename
<mervteck> ty fire
<mervteck> hey fire do you run cedega ever?
<firecrotch> mervteck: Nope, never
<mervteck> how would i unpack the tgz file with root to my "/" directory
<hackdaddy> has anyone been able to build Perl's OpenGL module on Kubuntu 6.10 ?
<firecrotch> mervteck: you would just stick it on the end of the command I gave you - sudo tar -xzf filename /
<mervteck> o ok
<mervteck> whats a good file manager i can get that does root privilages?
<Jucato> Alt+F2, kdesu konqueror
<Elive_user92> aa
<Elive_user92> anybody ??
<Elive_user92> anybody have used the BRASERO cd burner ? can i trust my cd to this app ??
<epimeth> ~locale
<epimeth> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<laptop> how can i add a keyboard that is french;;;  and   how can i add an lcd monitor to my laptop
<laptop>  dual monitor
<premier_> does linux (/kde) have any good flash card programs?
<laptop> ??
<premier_> Preferably one that is scim compatable (I need it for japanes)
<premier_> like a vocabulary trainer
<corigo> How to add fonts to the system?
<crackhead_25> how come i can't skip ahead playback of a .rm in kaffeine or any other media player on kubuntu?
<crackhead_25> it plays all right. i installed the restricted format codecs. it just won't skip ahead..
<wolferines> anyone good with Nvidia cards (dual) and xorg.conf?
<firecrotch> it seems that ubuntu-restricted-formats broke Kaffeine
<hackdaddy> how do i look at what's on my usb drive from the terminal?
<wolferines> its in media
<wolferines> unless its not mounted yet
<firecrotch> hackdaddy: just cd to wherever you mounted it and ls
<hackdaddy> i never learned how to mount, well, you know i know how to do it that way but not the linux way
<firecrotch> hackdaddy: does it mount when you plug it in?
<hackdaddy> i didn't have the thumb plugged in when i started the vmware
<hackdaddy> no
<firecrotch> hackdaddy: mount /dev/device mountpoint
<SilentDis> hackdaddy: if you want to mount something for all users, the basic format is:  sudo mount /dev/something /path/to/mountpoint -t <type> -o user.  Lotsa more options depending on what craziness you wanna do :)
<firecrotch> hackdaddy: you can find out the device location by running dmesg
<hackdaddy> cool, thanks, you very helpful guys!
<SilentDis> hackdaddy: we try, when not involved in obscure quasi-offtopic conversations in other channels lol
<hackdaddy> hey, i'm the methadone addict of obscure quasi-offtopic conversations :-)
<szakals> witam
<hackdaddy> i typed "dschmeg" and it started deleting a bunch of stuff.  is that bad?
<szakals> jest ktos moze z polski
<SilentDis> !po | szakals
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> !polish | szakals
<ubotu> szakals: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<szakals> dzieki
<corigo> How to add fonts to the system?
<SilentDis> !fonts | corigo
<ubotu> corigo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hackdaddy> what's better DirectX or OpenGL?
<SilentDis> hackdaddy: opengl is available under linux.... directx is basically windows-only.  neither is 'better' than the other really... just takes something like cedega to run dx-only games under windows
<SilentDis> hackdaddy: er, under linux
<hackdaddy> thanks, silentdis
<SilentDis> hackdaddy: nt :)
* Jucato notes that opengl is available in both Linux and Windows
<hackdaddy> have you guys tried plasma pong?  www.plasmapong.com
<hackdaddy> it's OpenGL on windows and has fluid dynamics, etc
<wolferines> anyone good with xorg.conf ? (Nvidia)
<SilentDis> wolferines: what problems are you having?
<wolferines> many
<wolferines> setting up twinview especially
<SilentDis> wolferines: I haven't messed with that yet personally... lets see what ubotu has...
<SilentDis> !twinview | wolferines
<ubotu> wolferines: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<tempsanity> anybody knows how do i turn off all bitchx colors?
<mervteck> can anyone tell me why cedega says i failed on the sound test for OSS and ALSA
<wolferines> SilentDis: im looking for more of a hands on assistance, thanks though
<SilentDis> mervteck: does sound work normally on your machine?  what distro version?
<hackdaddy> what's better nedit or Kate?
<hackdaddy> what's better nedit or Kate or scite?
<stdin> depends what you like best
<mervteck> Edgy and No ive never been able to get my sound to work even after 6 reinstalls, but every other time it passed the sound test
<SilentDis> hackdaddy: different tools for different tasks, for different prefrences for different people.  I like kate, it does what I need it to. :)
<hackdaddy> i just tried kate for the first time and i really like her
* firecrotch votes for Kate
<firecrotch> I use it for PHP, and I really like it's syntax highlighting
<hackdaddy> yeah, the syntax highlighting is sweet
<mervteck> can anyone help me get my sound to work ? =\
<firecrotch> Plus I can easily switch between files that I'm editing, and it's integrated with KDE's FTP support, so I can save directly to my server
<hackdaddy> is there any way i can have a system hot-key to like launch open a new terminal?
<hackdaddy> firecrotch, i'll have to try that -- sounds very useful
<stdin> hackdaddy: System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts -> Command Shortcuts
<hackdaddy> the Kate icon is fairly Freudian...
<hackdaddy> that's a really big pencil writing in a little tiny notebook, but it feels so good
<hackdaddy> thanks, stdin
<mervteck> can anyone help meh? =(
<firecrotch> hackdaddy: You have to have a pretty sick mind to notice that
<SilentDis> mervteck: what kind of sound card do you have?  does linux even see it?  use this command to check:  lspci
<hackdaddy> firecrotch, thanks :-)
<firecrotch> I noticed it :)
<SilentDis> mervteck: if you want, you can !pastebin the output, and I'll sift through it for ya :)
<wolferines> anyone good with xorg.conf ? (Nvidia)
<xushi> anyone here in europe ? did you change the daylight savings time yet or not ?
<tempsanity> do you guys know a beryl/compiz repo for ubuntu feisty?
<mervteck> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tempsanity> should i use the edgy one?
<tempsanity> and which one would you recommend
<SilentDis> tempsanity: not sure if they've got it setup for feisty yet, other than svn repos :P
<mervteck> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11154/ ^^ there ya go
<SilentDis> tempsanity: i'd say give it about 2 weeks after feisty launches, and they'll have repos setup.
<stdin> tempsanity: there is a feisty repo
<stdin> tempsanity: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<firecrotch> tempsanity: deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main
<tempsanity> thanks for the answers!
<fignew> mervteck: what do you mean by pass the sound test? did you hear sound?
* firecrotch glares at stdin
<fignew> stdin: wins!
<SilentDis> fignew: he's trying to get cedega working. :)
<fignew> OY! missed that
<stdin> firecrotch: you noticed that beryl-manager and emerald-themes are in feisty/universe now?
<SilentDis> mervteck: looks like you have 2 sound devices... are you using the built-in one, or the SB Live! card?
<fignew> try running artsdsp cedega
<fignew> ^^^mervteck
<firecrotch> stdin: Nope, didn't notice that
<mervteck> SB Live! is the one i wanna use, because its my 5.1 card
<mervteck> well fig i dont have sound EVER even without cedega
<fignew> so no programs have sound?
<mervteck> ive tested sound running speakers on every port
<mervteck> i get nothing
<mervteck> right
<fignew> but the soundtest worked?
<stdin> firecrotch: looks like beryl (core) may, one day, make it in the repos
<SilentDis> mervteck: the speakers are plugged into the SB card, right?  (always good to clear the easy stuff first) :)
<mervteck> yesh =D
<firecrotch> stdin: Well, as long as it's not installed by default, I'm happy
<SilentDis> mervteck: and, are you using a digital plug in, or the analog plugs, on the SB Live! card?
<stdin> firecrotch: no, at least not in feisty
<fignew> mervteck: can you disable the old card in the BIOS? (sorry SilentDis :))
<SilentDis> fignew: eh, it's no biggy having 'em both on.  sure sucks a resource and IRQ spot... but...
<firecrotch> stdin: It still needs a LOT of work before I would even consider it ready to be a default
<stdin> firecrotch: true, but we gotta compeat with vista now
<Iwonder|NotHere> can you cat <somefile> >> /dev/dsp?
<Iwonder> be prepared to hit ctrl+c
<fignew> mervteck: cat /dev/random /dev/dsp
<SilentDis> roflmao
<SilentDis> that's mean
<fignew> mean?
<fignew> not at all
<fignew> do it... it's just static
<Iwonder> its a legit test
<mervteck> fig do i put that in Konsole
<Iwonder> if it doesn't error,try amix
<SilentDis> yes true, but if he had speaker volume all the way up trying to fix it... lol
<fignew> mervteck: yes
<mervteck> and im using the metal plug guy..
<mervteck> fig
<SilentDis> mervteck: I have an SB Live! card myself.  what color is the ring you plug you stuck your speakers into?
<firecrotch> stdin: yeah, unfortunately
<fignew> whoops mervteck
<mervteck> theres alot of jibberish bullschvit comming up
<fignew> mervteck: cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<mervteck> green ring
<CarinArr> hey.. My kubuntu/windows dual boot has worked fine for a week or so (since complete reinstall of system), this morning when i try to start it it gives me a grub error 16
<fignew> I for got the >
<fignew> forgot*
<SilentDis> mervteck:  you're using...  analog.
<fignew> > sends it to the soundcard
<mervteck> thats what i though =P
<SilentDis> mervteck: KMenu > System Settings
<mervteck> cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<mervteck> oops
<mervteck> 1 sec
<CarinArr> would this be due to a hardware problem? The machine is brand new and I only got it a week ago
<mervteck> mervteck@BlackMagik:~$ cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<mervteck> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<mervteck> silent im in system settings
<SilentDis> mervteck: Sound System > Hardware.
<fignew> mervteck: killall artsd
<fignew> then try again
<mervteck> k silent im with you
<mervteck> 1 sec fig
<fignew> SilentDis: actually, catting random is sorta quiet
<SilentDis> mervteck: should have a choice of audio devices at "Select the audio device".  pick the SB Live Card
<firecrotch> CarinArr: A problem with the filesystem on one of your partitions, probably
<SilentDis> fignew: really?  *runs off to test that herself*
<mervteck> nope i jsut get OSS ALSA and all those, not the SB Live card
<firecrotch> CarinArr:  You'll need to run fsck on all of them and hope that that fixes it
<CarinArr> firecrotch: how do i do that?
<SilentDis> mervteck:  aargh, i can't remember where the setting is in kubuntu... room, where do you go to pick a soundcard?  last I had to worry about this, it was on a machine with gnome. :P
<Iwonder> does grub-install need to be run if a kernel is updated via adept-manager?
<Iwonder> k-menu,setting,sounds& multimedia?
<firecrotch> CarinArr:  You'll need to boot into single user mode, and then run fsck
<CarinArr> do i need my cd for that given grub doesn't get far enough for me to boot into single user mode?
<firecrotch> CarinArr:  I think the LiveCD has an option for a repair mode that will let you fix stuff like this, yeah
<SilentDis> mervteck: i hate to do this, but I'm gonna refer you to the howto on sound setup.  I simply can't remember where the setting is in kubuntu :(
<SilentDis> !sound | mervteck
<ubotu> mervteck: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fignew> mervteck: did you ever try killall artsd
<mervteck> =\ done it and didnt work >.<
<fignew> then doing the cat /dev/random thing?
<mervteck> no ill do it now whats the exact command
<fignew> killall artsdsp; cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<fignew> whoops
<fignew> killall artsd; cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<SilentDis> i do realize I have a question though... what package do i need to grab to enable mp3 support for burning audio cds in k3b?
<Jucato> !info libk3b2-mp3 | SilentDis
<ubotu> silentdis: libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<SilentDis> Jucato: thanks :)
<Jucato> :)
<mervteck> k i tried your commands and no good
<fignew> is there an error?
<fignew> or just no sound?
<mervteck> mervteck@BlackMagik:~$ cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<mervteck> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<mervteck> mervteck@BlackMagik:~$
<fignew> do killall artsd first
<mervteck> i did i jsut didnt coppy that first
<crackhead_25> what's the best macromedia dreamweaver replacement available on kubuntu??
<SilentDis> i'm far too tired to be of much help to anyone tonight I think.  g'night all :)
<mervteck> mervteck@BlackMagik:~$ killall artsd
<mervteck> mervteck@BlackMagik:~$ cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<mervteck> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<mervteck> mervteck@BlackMagik:~$
<crackhead_25> also, why might i not be able to load cups in 127.0.0.1:631? it just times out always.. ???
<fignew> mervteck: did you add the user mervteck after you installed? or during the install?
<mervteck> durring
<mervteck> couldent i do an override device location and set to my SB LIVE card?
<kraut> moin
<hackdaddy> what's the best slideshow app in Kubuntu?
<fignew> have you disabled it in the bios?
<mervteck> disabled what?
<fignew> the built in sound card
<mervteck> no i dunno how lols
<fignew> you know about the bios?
<mervteck> yesh
<fignew> It should be in there... maybe under intergrated peripherials
<fignew> 'cuz the sound blaster live is a card alot of people have
<fignew> so it should work fine...
<mervteck> so kill onboard audio in bios
<hackdaddy> what's the best slideshow app in Kubuntu?
<fignew> mervteck: yes
<mervteck> kk ill be back in a few
<fignew> if that option exists
<fignew> hackdaddy: kpdf is pretty good
<fignew> you have to print out what you want as PDF... then use kpdf to display it :)
<hackdaddy> thanks, fignew
<fignew> :)
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to setup a new printer when cups won't work? ??
<fignew> crackhead_25: have you tried the KDE printer tool?
<mervteck> and im back!
<fignew> mervteck: you find it?
<crackhead_25> fignew: i've tried kcontrol and the system settings, printers
<crackhead_25> nothing has been working!
<fignew> crackhead_25: in konsole do: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<mervteck> yesh , disabled it and still no sound =\
<fignew> mervteck: 2 things we can do
<sandro__> hi all .. im running kubuntu 6.1 and i cant seem to find a "midnight commander" mc .. i tried in adept, aptitude and a blind apt-get install mc .. do i need additional repos to find/get mc ?!
<crackhead_25> the farthest i've gotten is using kcontrol, peripherals, printers, then switching from cups spooler to lpr spooler, and then trying to do add printer, but then i cant figure out what the uri is for the usb printer. i can find the usb (it's bus 02, dev 04), but i dont know how to tell what the uri is from that..
<fignew> test a live CD and see if that works
<fignew> but first
<crackhead_25> fignew: it restarted ok. now what
<fignew> mervteck: run kmix
<fignew> and fiddle with the stuff under switches
<crackhead_25> now i go to system settings, printers, and i try to open it, and it says "already running in configuration module" or something?
<crackhead_25> do i have to kill some signals?
<mervteck> k
<fignew> crackhead_25: when you add printers under the KDE print program, USB printers should show up automatically as addable (sp?)
<mervteck> yeah still getting no sound =(
<mervteck> is there any drivers i can download to see if that helps
<fignew> mervteck: what options are under switches?
<fignew> mervteck: what type of printer?
<fignew> no, all drivers built in
<mervteck> oh wate
<mervteck> 1 sec
<davido> does juk in feisty work for anyone?
<fignew> !mc | sandro
<ubotu> sandro: mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<crackhead_25> fignew: none show up under the usb ports in the printer setup panel.. though under lsusb, it shows up..
<crackhead_25> typical hp 3500
<fignew> mc should be right there
<davido> it (juk) doesn't play songs for me while amarok etc works
<fignew> does: /var/log/cups/error_log say anything?
<mervteck> yeah im not getting anything =\
<fignew> :(
<fignew> mervteck: I'd ask in #alsa :)
<davido> btw, in general I think feisty is currently already more stable then dapper was on release
<fignew> they're the pros!
<crackhead_25> how do i see if it says anything? what command do i do?
<fignew> davido: tell that to the unbootable kernel (-11) I had a day or to ago...
<fignew> crackhead_25: cat
<davido> fignew: mm ok, in my perception at least :)
<fignew> eek! spelling: two :P
<fignew> too late for typing :/
<crackhead_25> fignew: yeah, there's a lot of error there.. the same error repeated.. ill paste in pastebin..
<davido> but got anyone juk working in feisty?
<fignew> davido: never used it :(
<crackhead_25> fignew: http://pastebin.ca/403263
<mervteck> no one in the channel is wakin the hell up =\
<fignew> mervteck: you gotta give them time
<davido> ok, I prefer it over amarok, because I don't have to use the mouse in juk
<SolidSource> !mp4 > solidsource
<crackhead_25> fignew: what do you think
<fignew> crackhead_25: 1 sec
<fignew> it says that multiple times?
<crackhead_25> check the pastebin
<davido> ok, I'll try juk in a couple of days again, thankyou, bye
<yopy77> y
<fignew> crackhead_25: does it just say that once?
<crackhead_25> multiple times
<crackhead_25> http://pastebin.ca/403263
<fignew> so twice?
<crackhead_25> no, it's got a lot of 'em.. more than i copied..
<fignew> ok
<crackhead_25> 50 maybe
<crackhead_25> all saying the same, as was copied
<crackhead_25> the first line just repeats fifty times. then it says creating directory or whatever.
<crackhead_25> that creating dir line is repeated only twice.
<fignew> what does "ls /var/run/cups" say?
<crackhead_25> certs cupsd.pid cups.sock
<CarinArr> right.. i booted using the cd and could run fsck on the linux drive, however i can't run fsck on the ntfs drive (says fsck.ntfs isn't there or something)
<CarinArr> i fixed grub enough to get rid of the error 16
<CarinArr> and back to my old menu
<CarinArr> but now it just hangs as soon as i select anything from that menu (apart from the memory test)
<mcrandello> Hi, is there any way to get the shutdown or reboot options back in the logout meu after updating to feisty?
<fignew> CarinArr: you shouldn't need to mess with NTFS to fix GRUB (unless you're trying to boot into an NTFS drive)
<fignew> crackhead_25: 1 sec
<crackhead_25> fignew: thanks man
<fignew> what does sudo ls /etc
<fignew> whoops
<fignew> what does "sudo ls /etc/cups/ssl" say?
<crackhead_25> server.crt server.key
<sandro__> fignew: thank you .. but i still cant find mc :(/ maybe i must add some repositories ?
<fignew> how about grep "DefaultAuthType" /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<crackhead_25> DefaultAuthType Basic
<fignew> !easysource | sandro__
<ubotu> sandro__: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CarinArr> fignew: no i know. but i got an error 16 at the grub menu and its description talks about messed up file structures, so someone told me to run fsck on my drives
<fignew> use that
<sandro__> fignew: thanks again!
<CarinArr> really don't know what's broken but something is definitely off
<fignew> CarinArr: that's fine, run it on all your linux drives ;)
<CarinArr> i did
<CarinArr> and there wasn't any problems
<fignew> ok
<fignew> so its working?
<CarinArr> no;)
<CarinArr> fsck was fine
<CarinArr> and the error 16 is gone
<CarinArr> but when i boot i get my grub menu, but no matter whether i choose either linux kernel there or the windows install, it just hangs
<fignew> argh crackhead_25 I'm looking into what the problem could be
<crackhead_25> fignew: thx man i really appreciate it
<CarinArr> just really pissing me off, i've only had the damn machine for just over a week
<CarinArr> was just about getting it set up properly so i could start doing some actual work
<fignew> CarinArr: boot into a livecd
<CarinArr> okay
<CarinArr> (already there)
<fignew> and run grub-install
<fignew> but
<fignew> read up on that
<fignew> CarinArr: you can also ask in #grub ... they're the pros ;)
<crackhead_25> fignew: what are you thinking
<mervteck> hey Fig
<mervteck> Skype works and will run on any audio devices i have hooked up, but noting else will... so somthing up lol
<tempsanity> can i somehow make a window 'glued' to my kde desktop? like a terminal that cannot be minimized but its always below other windwos
<tempsanity> ?
<fignew> crackhead_25: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/2077 seems to be similar
<fignew> tempsanity: right click on the icon in the top left
<fignew> CarinArr: basically, your grub is hosed and needs to be reinstalled
<tempsanity> fignew i know that but i dont know the specific settings for that
<fignew> ohhh, tempsanity you want it to be part of the desktop?
<fignew> never done that, though i suspect you'll find something like that in superkaramba
<crackhead_25> fignew: that person was able to isntall his/her printer. i haven't even been able to get mine "installed". it's recognized with lsusb, but i can't get through the printer setup wizards in the system settings, printers.. and in kcontrol, i dont know how to find out waht the uri of the printer is (do you know how to find out the uri of a usb device??)
<tempsanity> i just want it to stay under all windows and not be minimized
<mervteck> k this is weird... sound works on both my headset and soundcard in skype but nothing else
<fignew> crackhead_25: is this a pretty fresh install... have you installed samba?... have you done anything weird with cups?
<fignew> tempsanity: what do you mean not minimized?
<fignew> mervteck: what other programs are you testing it in?
<ffffu> hi i'm installing gtk-gnutella 0.96.3 where i read the README it says
<fignew> crackhead_25: I'm at a loss
<ffffu> Run from the top of the source tree:
<ffffu>   $ fakeroot debian/rules binary
<ffffu> and it will build the .deb package for you in the parent directory.
<ffffu> what does it mean?
<fignew> ffffu: just do apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<ffffu> it says i'm using the ancient version
<fignew> that's saying how you MAKE a .deb file
<ffffu> i couldn't get it running
<fignew> gnutella itself is ancient
<ffffu> the apt-get installed 0.96.1
<fignew> current is?
<ffffu> this i downloaded is 0.96.3
<fignew> doesn't sound like too big of a difference
<ffffu> what's the command to create the deb file?
<fignew> ffffu: apt-get install checkinstall; ./configure; checkinstall
<crackhead_25> it's pretty fresh. it was working last week. i installed a first printer, an hp officejet k60. then this week, i took that out, it wasn't my printer, and i put in my actual printer, an hp 3500. now i was trying to install it so that i coudl use it. i can't get through the setup screens. from that time to now, i have installed other stuff, but no samba.
<fignew> checkinstall will make the .deb file
<fignew> but that
<fignew> isn't really necessary
<fignew> just do ./configure; make; sudo make install
<fignew> crackhead_25: so you could print stuff earlier?
<crackhead_25> fignew: wha tdo you think? what kubuntu are you running? should i update to feisty, and see if that fixes it, or is taht too drastic and probably to cause more problems?
<fignew> crackhead_25: I'm running feisty
<crackhead_25> yeah, i could print on the hp k60 last week. i have'n ttried printin in the last ew days. i took the k60 out a few days ago. hadn't a printer in until today.
<CarinArr> should i be able to run fsck on for example /dev/sda as well as /dev/sda1, 2, 3 etc
<fignew> if you do upgrade make sure you back up
<fignew> CarinArr: I don't believe so
<ffffu> i ran the checkinstall .. where's the deb file now?
<fignew> ffffu: did it finish without errors?
<CarinArr> okay, good;)
<fignew> crackhead_25: they were doing some cups fixes in feisty earlier this week
<fignew> it was broken at one point
<mervteck> HOT DAMN FIG I GOT MY SOUND BACK!
<fignew> lol
<fignew> what the heck was the problem?
<ffffu> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<ffffu> ****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.
<fignew> ffffu: just do the ./configure; make;make install
<fignew> actually
<hi_im_new> Hi all.... At this moment, I have a working kubuntu (which ive used every day for months, and NEVER used windows) and an expired copy of WINDOWS VISTA on another partition.  I finally need to reinstall a copy of XP over that useless VISTA partition, but at the end of it, it will no longer go to GRUB manager and boot directly into XP.  How am I supposed to fix this?
<fignew> ffffu: did you run configure first?
<ffffu> i ran ./Configure -d
<ffffu> there's a part it ask my compiler (yacc) and i have to key in yacc
<ffffu> Which compiler compiler (yacc) shall I use?   yacc
<ffffu> ERROR: Cannot compile against GLib.
<ffffu> ERROR: Cannot compile against Gtk+.
<crackhead_25> fignew: should i totally upgrade to feisty? is that going to ruin all of my current program isntalls and settings and everything??
<fignew> ok ffffu; just do the make make install :/
<fignew> wait
<ffffu> when i make
<mervteck> hey Fig ya know what happened with my sound
<ffffu> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<fignew> crackhead_25: I'd wait
<fignew> ffffu: 1 sec
<crackhead_25> ha k
<crackhead_25> so what do you think about the printing?? am i just screwed??
<ffffu> !yacc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yacc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fignew> crackhead_25: you could ask in #cups
<fignew> not sure how helpful they'd be though
<mervteck> my cat being the fatass he is ripped the connection in the back of my sub so no sound would come through
<fignew> ##cups actually
<fignew> mervteck: lol :P
<mervteck> i found a fatty clump of cathair where the plug should be lmao
<fignew> bad kitty!
<mervteck> now i gotta figure out what that moldy taco smell is...
<crackhead_25> crazy problem.. i had a hpk60 installed last week, it worked fine. then i had no printer the last five days. now i plugge din a new printer, hp3500, and i was trying to install it. i can't get through the setup programs, though. system settings, printers, admin mode, and it hangs. kcontrol, periph, printers, admin mode, add printer, and if spooler is cups, it hangs.. (it goes through to the next step with lpr as spooler, but i dont
<crackhead_25> know how to find out what the printer's uri is.. i can see it in lsusb (bus 02, dev 04), but that's about all i know..) ) can anyone help?? no one in kubuntu channel could figure it out..
<ffffu> fignew: i think i got it.. i need to install libglib1.2-dev and libgtk1.2-dev
<crackhead_25> oops, sorry.. that was supposed to go the cups channel
<ffffu> now the configure make make install worked
<ffffu> !fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: Gives a fake root environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.9ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 376 kB
<fignew> ffffu: installing auto-apt
<fignew> and running sudo auto-apt run ./configure
<fignew> will automatically download the required packages :)
<ffffu> what do use to download mp3s? gnutella right?
<ffffu> !gnutella
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnutella - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mervteck> hey fig wanna see if we can get my cadega working? =)
<ffffu> ohhh auto-apt.. ok
<crackhead_25> fignew: how do i find out what the uri of a device is??
<ffffu> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<ffffu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ffffu> do u use gtk-gnutella or limewire to d/l mp3?
<fignew> crackhead_25: not sure, you usu. don't need to
<fignew> gtk-gnutella over the adware called limewire
<fignew> mervteck: no thanks ;)
<fignew> I'm gonna leave now :(
<ffffu> so what i'm compiliing now is limewire?
<mervteck> lmao xD well thanks for helpin meh!
<fignew> ffffu: no, you're compiling gtk-gnutella
* mervteck highfives fignew
<fignew> both use the same network (gnutella)
<fignew> mervteck: it should be pretty straight foward (you are using the .deb right?
<ffffu> ic..i used gtk-gnutella before..not limewire
<ffffu> is it of a better interface?
<fignew> better software
<mervteck> well... kinda? lol
<fignew> g2g
<mervteck> i unpacked the tgz
<ffffu> thanks
<mervteck> have a good nite fig
<ffffu> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<rtsg> hii
<rtsg> Setting up kubuntu-artwork-usplash (7.04-34ubuntu1) ...
<rtsg> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-11-386
<rtsg> W: udev hook script requires at least kernel version 2.6.19
<rtsg> W: not generating requested initramfs for kernel 2.6.17-11-386
<rtsg> what should i do
<rtsg> i'm sure if i'm reboot my pc
<rtsg> it will failed
<ffffu> Frostwire or limewire better?
<crackhead_25>  anyone know how to find the uri of a device??
<mervteck> why dont you just torrent   ffffu
<ffffu> mervteck: for some small mp3s i would search in gnutella..
<ffffu> for videos..bittorrent
<mervteck> =P
<mervteck> i just torrent the full cd then delete what i dont what
<ffffu> how do u search for the cd?
<ffffu> what u use for bittorrent?
<mervteck> Ktorrent came with my os, otherwise i do Asurus
<mervteck> then i jsut search the name of the band or whatever
<ffffu> u can search in Ktorrent?
<mervteck> jsut go to sites like www.torrentspy.com www.thepiratebay.org www.btjunkie.com
<CarinArr> odd
<CarinArr> second time i rewrote grub it seems to have worked
<mhk> How do i install OOO2.1 on Edgy?
<mhk> (of course manually)
<CarinArr> slightly troubles me that this would happen after less than two weeks of using the machine tho
<bentob0x> how do to a "Xfree86 -probeonly" on kubuntu?
<bentob0x> it's not Xfree86 I think
<cpk1> somehow I made my kdocker go bye bye how do you restart/start it?
<cpk1> no really guys, I miss it
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone got any ideas why my usb suddenly stopped working on linux and lsusb just freezes?
<utnubuk> with 3 questions up i'm reluctant to post my own :P
<xardias> hi
<sandro__> some howto (in kde my sound is good, in quake3 (the only game i play) there is no sound) tells me to " In KDE you can open KDE Control Center -> Sound -> Sound Server -> uncheck "Start aRts soundserver at KDE startup", and restart" .. actually i cant even find my control center .. all i find is "System Settings / Sound System" but there is no way to change what todo tells .. any ideas for me ?!
<xardias> sandro__: check the "start" menu.. there is a System Settings Program where you can config the Sound Server
<xardias> (sorry, its called Sound System in there)
<xardias> i would unchec the "enable sound system" button
<sandro__> xardias:  yes i found that .. but i cant seem to find "start soundserver at kde startup" checkbox .. i could enter a "idle time" when kde releases exclusive sound "lock" .. but if i change time there i fall into endless dialog "restarting sound system"
<xardias> hm.. have you tried to simply disable the sound system while playing quake?
<sandro__> no
<sandro__> how would i do that ? :)
<xardias> sandro__: its the first checkbox in the config menu
<sandro__> ok will try right away thanks!
<xardias> can someone tell me how where i can define globally available variables? i want to export JAVA_HOME to get eclipse running.
<xardias> .bashrc does not work for programs beeing invoked by KDE..
<sandro__> funny enough i disabled the sound .. my xmms still plays sound quake still silent :)
<xardias> sandro__: have you closed xmms while playing quake?
<mustasj> I can't find any k3b 1.0 deb files for edgy? anyane?
<sandro__> yes
<sandro__> you think maybe software blocking ? so maybe "Konversation" blocks for notifys?!
<xardias> hm. maye try typing "artsshell suspend" into a console...
<VSpike> Is there repository strangeness going on?
<xardias> if that does not help try hm. "artsshell terminate"
<VSpike> Adept just upgraded digikam and digikam plugins, removed kipi-plugins and kubuntu-desktop
<VSpike> Now if I go into aptitude it says digikam is broken, and it wants to downgrade digikam and digikamimageplugins, and install kipi-plugins and kubuntu-desktop
<sandro__> ok arts is down .. still no sound .. what i found is artsdsp with option --mmap (maps memory e.g. for quake) i think i should maybe google that direction
<cpk1> once i did some stuff with adept and then used aptitude and aptitude went apeshit on me. I just let aptitude do all its crazy ideas anyways and somehow it worked out
<psyke83> hi, can someone tell me what package is responsible for generating /etc/hosts? I want to file a bug on launchpad and need to know what package to file against
<_BS_> Trying to upgrade 6.06 to 6.1, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades. Died due to conflict between x11-common and xli. imgvtopgm depends upon xli. I'm going in circles here - nothing will move. How do I get rid of imgvtopgm, only, without involving an x11-common upgrade which fails due to the presence of xli. Help please.
<mervteck> 6.1 PWNS!
<valued_customer> I've got a configuration problem with Kubuntu 6.10 - "Disk & Filesystems" isn't working. Any takers?
<valued_customer> Bye, then.
<crackhead_25> anyone know a good kubuntu replacement for macromedia dreamweaver ??
<crackhead_25> anyone know a good kubuntu replacement for macromedia dreamweaver ??
<bentob0x> vim?
<bentob0x> ^^
<crackhead_25> what's vim?
<bentob0x> no try wine
<crackhead_25> isn't that a ide for software development?
<bentob0x> and then run your dreamweaver
<crackhead_25> do i have to isntall dreamweaver on wine?
<bentob0x> vim is a text editor but it's not WYSIWYG
<bentob0x> yep
<apokryphos> !web
<crackhead_25> how do i do that? i've never really used wine before
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<apokryphos> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<bentob0x> if you install wine first you can then run your setup via wine "path\to\dreamweaver\install.exe"
<crackhead_25> i'll try it..
<bentob0x> have a look at winehq.com
<bentob0x> or
<xtavaresx_> what about an linux equivalent to rapidweaver? anyone?
<bentob0x> just download it via your packages manager
<mervteck> hey can anyone tell me how to change the resolution of a steam game b4 launching it? it goed blackscreen when i change resolution once in game
<xtavaresx_> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<_BS_> Trying to upgrade 6.06 to 6.1, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades. Died due to conflict between x11-common and xli. imgvtopgm depends upon xli. I'm going in circles here - nothing will move. How do I get rid of imgvtopgm, only, without involving an x11-common upgrade which fails due to the presence of xli. Help please.
<waylandbill> _BS_: you could remove xli and put it back in later.
<utnubuk> can somebody tell me about how amarok works with last.fm?
<rahab> hi there
<_BS_> waylandbill - I'm trying. I'll get rid of both, but it won't let me. It feels like it's trying to do x11-common upgrade 1st. At this point I just want to force the removal of the darn thing, but don't know how. I've tried apt-get -f install, but get:
<_BS_> Reading package lists... Done
<_BS_> Building dependency tree... Done
<_BS_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<_BS_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_BS_>   libxdmcp6: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is to be installed
<_BS_>   xserver-xorg-core: Depends: x11-common (>= 1:7.0.0) but 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 is to be installed
<_BS_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<rahab> is anyone familiar with the limitations of filesystmes in common unices ?
<apokryphos> rahab: wikipedia is
<_BS_> Sorry, that should have been: apt-get remove xli imgvtopgm
<rahab> apokryphos: including some real numbers?
<waylandbill> _BS_: did you do apt-get -f install?
<apokryphos> rahab: yes
<rahab> apokryphos: perfect. thanx
<_BS_> waylandbill - Yes, no help. apt-get -f install:
<_BS_> Reading package lists... Done
<_BS_> Building dependency tree... Done
<_BS_> Correcting dependencies... Done
<_BS_> The following extra packages will be installed:
<_BS_>   x11-common
<_BS_> The following packages will be upgraded:
<waylandbill> !pastebin
<_BS_>   x11-common
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_BS_> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1083 not upgraded.
<_BS_> 47 not fully installed or removed.
<_BS_> Need to get 0B/291kB of archives.
<_BS_> After unpacking, 418kB of additional disk space will be used.
<_BS_> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<_BS_> Preconfiguring packages ...
<_BS_> (Reading database ... 187779 files and directories currently installed.)
<_BS_> Preparing to replace x11-common 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (using .../x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb) ...
<_BS_> Unpacking replacement x11-common ...
<_BS_> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<_BS_>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin', which is also in package xli
<_BS_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<_BS_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb
<_BS_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<_BS_> waylandbill - thanks. Define 'large' please?
<waylandbill> _BS_: next time use a pastebin, but you need to add --force-overwrite to that command line
<waylandbill> _BS_: use judgement. A line or a few is okay. The entire output of an apt-get command is large. :-)
<waylandbill> _BS_: apt-get -f install --force-overwrite   should get you moving along
<mervteck> let it be known! I CRASHED LINUX! xD
<waylandbill> mervteck: oh, you did?
<mervteck> aye, with emulated steam =P
<|GaiJin|> the memtes86+.bin file located in the /boot dir on my harddrive.. is it a image file??
<_BS_> waylandbill: 'apt-get --force-overwrite remove xli imgvtopgm' not understood. Do you mean --force-yes?
<waylandbill> _BS_: force yes will do it. I must've been thinking dpkg switch.
<waylandbill> _BS_: not to the remove though
<eilker> !APF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !apf
<_BS_> waylandbill: And it's any wonder _I_ get bewildered by all the package managers, utilities, commands, ...
<waylandbill> _BS_: you can't do the remove now, because the package manager is still in the middle of the last thing that failed.
<cacg> hi
<waylandbill> _BS_: apt-get -f install --force-yes  . don't rely on force yes though as it can be dangerous. We are only do it to get that one package to overwrite which is okay. :-)
<_BS_> waylandbill: This is nuts. I can't complete what it's in the middle of because of the dependancy. I can't remove the dependancy because it's in the middle of something else. AND, because it's an upgrade ... I don't dare reboot.
<_BS_> waylandbill: Oh yeah, I get that. Think dll hell.
<waylandbill> _BS_: you have aptitude installed?
<_BS_> waylandbill: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11159/. Don't think so, let me check. Got synaptic, adept, kpackage, apt, ... hold on
<_BS_> waylandbill: Yep, it's there. Came along for the ride some time or another.
<waylandbill> _BS_: now you see why universe is unsupported.
<waylandbill> _BS_: ok. well it looks like we need to use dpkg directly anyway.
<_BS_> waylandbill: <sigh> Good point. Searching web for 'x11-common xli' brought up Debian bug reports that the dependencies are wrong. Shouldn't be able to get here sort of thing. But NO - they couldn't show the sequence of commands to work through it now could they!!!
<waylandbill> _BS_: try: dpkg -f install --force-overwrite
<_BS_> waylandbill: Try again please?
<_BS_> dpkg -f install --force-overwrite
<_BS_> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `install': No such file or directory
<waylandbill> dpkg -i --force-overwrite x11-common
<waylandbill> wait a sec. that's not right
<alomelo> hi anybody can tell me how to install transkode
<waylandbill> _BS_: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common   <-- put the full filename of the x11-common package
<waylandbill> alomelo: is that to rip dvd's?
<alomelo> no to change encoding of audio files
<waylandbill> alomelo: I was thinking something else then. :-)
<alomelo> i think that one for dvds is transcode. am not sure
<waylandbill> alomelo: where does one acquire transkode then?
<alomelo> acquire? from a repository  i suppose
<_BS_> waylandbill: What a mouthful. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11160/
<waylandbill> it's not in the ubuntu repositories. I mean is there a project website? how did you know it exists.
<_BS_> /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu6.2_i386.deb
<alomelo> i used it at another distro based on kde
<alomelo> it seems to stay in packages of ubuntu at ubuntus website
<waylandbill> _BS_: looks like it succeeded.
<alomelo> It stays at kde-app web site too
<waylandbill> !info transcode
<ubotu> transcode: Utility to encode raw video/audio streams. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0.2-0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2293 kB, installed size 5424 kB
<waylandbill> alomelo: that look like it?
<alomelo> may be that one is the one for video
<waylandbill> there's no transkode
<waylandbill> !info transkode
<ubotu> Package transkode does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<waylandbill> alomelo: they have a sourceforge project site for it though
<alomelo> ok ubotu i ll try them
<alomelo> i know the sourceforge site but i dont remember if they have a .deb file
<waylandbill> alomelo: no. you're going to have to build it
<alomelo> i dont want to ttry with tar.gzs
<waylandbill> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<waylandbill> alomelo: it's nothing as long as you have the dependencies
<waylandbill> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<_BS_> waylandbill: Yep - THANK YOU. Did apt-get -f install again, did stuff, and again, was clean. Synaptic clean. Back to 'update-manager -c'. Hopefully it'll all go clean, but I doubt it. Thanks again. I may be back!
<alomelo> i guess but whats the aim of repos?
<waylandbill> alomelo: just because a project exists doesn't mean it should be in the repositories.
<alomelo> i know waylandbill
<alomelo> am ust trying to use repos
<waylandbill> alomelo: if it is specialized in use, has security flaws, or fatal bugs, or just the MOTU haven't gotten around to putting it there, it won't be there. :-)
<alomelo> and forget about the dependencies, compilation etc
<waylandbill> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<waylandbill> alomelo: put a request for it to the motu then
<Jucato> #ubuntu-motu
<alomelo> yea that may be my way
<alomelo> another question
<waylandbill> morning Jucato (afternoon for you though probably)
<Jucato> evening actually :)
<alomelo> adept manager was upgrdaing some packages
<alomelo> and it was frozen at 83%
<alomelo> i closed the program
<waylandbill> alomelo: rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<alomelo> but a process is still using the sources.list file
<alomelo> then what about the upgrade?
<waylandbill> alomelo: adept doesn't tell where the lockfile is contained as apt-get does. It woul make sense if it did I guess. :-)
<waylandbill> alomelo: you should then be able to repeat the process.
<alomelo> lets try
<alomelo> adept is not openning
<waylandbill> did it give an error?
<alomelo> no it didnt. i did sudo aptitude before and it complained that i must do dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> !adeptfix | alomelo
<ubotu> alomelo: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<waylandbill> thx Jucato. I can't remember all of ubotu's factoid triggers. :-)
<Jucato> neither can I... I just happen to know some :P
<SGL> Hi
<alomelo> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<alomelo> there are 3 adept processes running: adept_notifier,adept_updater and kdesu -u root -c kdesu adept_manager
<alomelo> may it be because of these 3 procs/
<Jucato> (you can leave adept_notifier alone)
<alomelo> I killed them all and tried sudo dpkg --conf.... and it worked
<alomelo> but i cant still open adept it freezes
<Vincent_k> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<hw> OT: How can I adjust the mouse scroll wheel on adobe acrobat reader?
<eilker> !Ardour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !ardour
<SGL> Hello
<SGL> How does one `jail` a user to his or her home-directory?
<thomax_> !grub > thomax_
<jarle> SGL: I think chroot will do the trick...
<shaffox> so, you see really nice  desktops with kubuntu, how can you do that ? got any sites with tutorials or something
<bubblenut> Hi, I'm using KDE in Ubuntu (by installing Ubuntu and then kde) but fonts are really messed up in KDE
<koriel> spell checking doesn't work it doesn't detect any wrong words
<bubblenut> Is there any other fonts package I can install to help things?
<eilker> !ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<PhinnFort> !ksniffer
<ubotu> ksniffer: network sniffing application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 114 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Vincent_k> I on an ssh session to my server and tryed to wgetsomething. how do I abort wget, it just times out and retries?
<eilker> !ardour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ardour - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !killall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !NoteEdit
<ubotu> noteedit: KDE Music Editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-2 (edgy), package size 841 kB, installed size 2492 kB
<alomelo> hi i get this "Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: wma9dmod.dll" when trying to convert wma to mp3
<VSpike> Anyone know when the 1.0 of k3b is going to hit the edgy repos?
<alomelo> by using mplayer and lame
<mustasj> VSpike: I just asked, no answer... Let me know if you find a deb
<bubblenut> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mcquaid> i have issues with nsplugins using high cpu
<bubblenut> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<VSpike> mustasj: Thanks .. I will
<mcquaid> i know it's for netscape plugins but for what exactly, flash?
<VSpike> Maybe I should learn how to make one :/
<bubblenut> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bubblenut> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<bubblenut> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<N6REJ> morning all, I'm doing something really wrong cause I can't share my hp laserjet with my xp machine via samba  Can anyone help.
<N6REJ> I've done this before, I'm just missing something.
<bubblenut> Anyone know why fonts may be messed up in KDE but not in Gnome?
<odwrotnie> hi
<odwrotnie> please help me
<odwrotnie> i vave to install minimal required kde system
<odwrotnie> what do i have to install?
<odwrotnie> i mean by apt-get
<N6REJ> odwrotnie: for a desktop or as a server?
<odwrotnie> N6REJ: desktop
<alomelo> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<odwrotnie> N6REJ: but without anything additional like openoffice
<odwrotnie> kubuntu-desktop is to much
<Jucato> odwrotnie: kde-core
<N6REJ> odwrotnie: you can always take OO out aftwards
<N6REJ> Jucato: core won't install X will it?
<N6REJ> !kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<odwrotnie> N6REJ: but its installing amarok, k3b, etc, i dont need them, mayby You tell how to install minimal kde for server ;)
<N6REJ> odwrotnie: let me find the page
<Jucato> odwrotnie, N6REJ: http://jucato.org/kde/kde-core.html or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<alomelo> kde for server is not necessary
<N6REJ> Jucato: nice!
<N6REJ> alomelo: I agree
<odwrotnie> N6REJ: thanks
<Jucato> GUI for server is not necessary :D
<N6REJ> alomelo: I have it for one reason only, and that is for the few things that I don't know how to do for system config from the CLI, but I installed it module by module.  Not as meta packages.
<mcquaid> it seems for me numerous  pages with flash ads can make nsplugins cpu usage skyrocket
<mcquaid> i don't want to block flash entirely though, is there a way to simulate clicktoflash like flashblock?
<thoreauputic> mcquaid: welcome to flash - it's a hog
<odwrotnie> N6REJ: what packages have you installed on server? kde-core?
<mcquaid> thoreauputic: flash has been pretty bad in the past, but flash 9 is pretty good in firefox at least
<N6REJ> odwrotnie: the list is long, but basically you need X and kde-core and kubuntu-default-settings.  let me find the page... Jacato gave a good one.
<mcquaid> so it's probably some nsplugins issue who knows
<thoreauputic> mcquaid: it;s better - bu some sites just use so much flash that the CPU goes way up anyway
<thoreauputic> mcquaid: I use flashblock and firefox
<N6REJ> odwrotnie: here you go https://wiki.kubuntu.org/InstallingKDE
<mcquaid> yes i use flashblock and ff as well, just giving konqueror a spin
<N6REJ> odwrotnie: read CAREFULLY
<mcquaid> and it's pretty good. but this is kind of a showstopper
<mcquaid> as i mentioned don't want to filter *.swf entirely
<N6REJ> who wants to help me get my printer shared?
<mcquaid> i'd like to be able to select the odd flash file when i want
<odwrotnie> N6REJ: ok, tahank You!
<N6REJ> odwrotnie: np
<N6REJ> hmmmm, I can't access anything through samba :(
<JuJuBee> Is there a way to disable the trackpad on my laptop?  I always use a connected mouse (USB).
<bubblenut> Hi, does anyone know how I can change my screen resolution in KDE 3.5? I can't find a way of doing it through the control center.
<Jucato> System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<bentob0x> I have locked files on my desktop that I can't display via ls  -al
<bentob0x> how can I get rid of them
<bentob0x> or unlock them?
<mcquaid> thoreauputic: i didn't notice, you can load plugins on demand, seems fine for flash
<thoreauputic> mcquaid: ah, nice
<N6REJ> when your doing netmasking /32 is the entire class "c" right?
<bubblenut> Jucato: Is that supposed to be in Control Center?
<Jucato> bubblenut: are you using System Settings or KControl? in KControl it would be under Peripherals -> Display
<bubblenut> Jucato: I'm using KDE Control Center but I don't have a Display section under Peripherals, where do I find System Settings
<bubblenut> Jucato: I'm on a laptop here if that makes a difference
<mastermind> HEY GUYS ...
<Jucato> bubblenut: shouldn't make a difference... is it a default installation of Kubuntu?
<bubblenut> Jucato: No, I installed Ubuntu and then from there installed KDE
<Jucato> bubblenut: what did you install? kde or kubuntu-desktop?
<mastermind> is there any software available for download meter like tat of windows?????
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<bubblenut> Jucato: kde, I'll give kde-desktop a go
<Jucato> bubblenut: kubuntu-desktop will install kubuntu-specific packages and settings
<Jucato> bubblenut: if you just need the Monitor & Display module, try to install the kde-guidance package
<mastermind> is there someone to help me out..
<bubblenut> Jucato: Thanks, I'm just downloading it all now.
<mastermind> anyone out there..
<Jucato> mastermind: yes. but I don't know what a download meter does
<mastermind> jucato, a download meter tells how much u have downloaded from the net..
<bobdhicks> I have installed kubuntu. Having trouble with administrator priviliges. Can someone help?
<BluesKaj> hey Jucato, Ktorrent no longer links up do the download manager in FF ...any idea how to fix it ?
<Jucato> mastermind: ah a network monitor?
<mastermind> it gives u complete data about how much u download fron the net..
<Jucato> knetstats or knemo I think
<Jucato> BluesKaj: er.. come again?
<mastermind> yeah...similarly..
<Jucato> mastermind: I just gave you 2 apps :)
<mastermind> jucato: i dont get u ??
<Jucato> <Jucato> knetstats or knemo I think
<Ace2016> i use knemo
<Ace2016> it shows i download too much
<mastermind> where do i download these applications from i.e knestats or knemo
<Ace2016> mastermind: you can do it in synaptic
<Jucato> !info knetstats
<ubotu> knetstats: network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 596 kB
<BluesKaj> Jucato, when launching a torrent file on the net the dialog no longer automatically links to ktorrent
<Jucato> Ace2016: you're on #kubuntu :)
<JuJuBee> Anybody know how to disable the trackpad on a laptop?
<JuJuBee> I dont see the setting.
<Ace2016> Jucato: i know i just realised, but i like synaptic
<Jucato> Ace2016: yes, but it invites another possible question like "what is synaptic" or "how do I install it". just saving you that trouble :D
<Ace2016> in konsole, "sudo apt-get install synaptic", then launch it using "kdesu synaptic", then you can search for it
<Ace2016> thats how you install it, and this is synaptic: http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/images/instalar_tudo/Synaptic.png
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Firefox has its own File Associations I think
<Ace2016> or you could try, apt-cache search knemo, find the right package and sudo apt-get install it
<Ace2016> but thats no fun
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'm not a Firefox user, so I'm not sure
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato , I'll check that out
<mastermind> ubotu:where do i find these things ..network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 105 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Jucato> mastermind: ubotu is a bot
<Jucato> mastermind: in the repositories. use Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager
<Ryiel> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<N6REJ> samba help anyone?
<bobdhicks> Help. When I click on Administrator Priviliges, it asks for a password. It rejects the password I used when I installed. That is the only one I entered. I just installed Kubuntu. I can't do anything without the password.
<Ace2016> you can either set the root password, or edit the sudoers file so that you never have to use a password for doing stuff again
<thoreauputic> Ace2016: sudo without a password is a Bad Idea (tm)
<Ace2016> thoreauputic: i know but it sucks to keep typing in my password
<bobdhicks> Thank you. Can you give me a quick explanation as to how do set the root password or edit the sudoers file?
<Ace2016> sudo passwd root
<Ace2016> then type in the root password you want to set
<Ace2016> then use that password  in kcontrol
<bobdhicks> Thanks for the help Ace2016.
<Ace2016> hey i have an idea, maybe i should change my password to ~, then i could do, sudo su, press enter and then type ~
<Ace2016> no one would think my password is only one character long
<faidillinger> hi there
<faidillinger> hey could someone please enlight me on how to get amarok (xine engine) working again. see my computer crashed, and when i rebooted, i could no longer play any mp3 file. amarok crashes when i try to play an mp3 file. i get a xine demux or whatever message... could someone please gimme some help
<faidillinger> i cant stay on the computer when there's no music playing
<faidillinger> i can play everything with vlc
<RaMPaGe> alguien k able espaol??
<RaMPaGe> a ver si me puede exar un cable
<Jucato> !es | RaMPaGe
<ubotu> RaMPaGe: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<RaMPaGe> ok gracias
<faidillinger> !fr | RaMPaGe
<ubotu> RaMPaGe: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> faidillinger: he's speaking in spanish
<faidillinger> lol i know
<faidillinger> i was just plaing with it
<faidillinger> playing
<Jucato> don't
<faidillinger> ...
<link> I'm going to follow the guide in Ubuntu Forum's compiz/beryl customizatation sticky.  But one of the steps describes enableing the desktop effects through the gnome system menu.  Does anyone know how to enable the desktop effects through the KDE menu?
<Jucato> don't play w/ the bot (in here). and don't play with it on somebody else
<SheaTara> Every time I open up the printer configurator, it asks me for a password, but it does not accept any password I know of, and it lets me configure the printer anyway. How do I get rid of it?!
<senwei_> !fr | RaMPaGe
<ubotu> RaMPaGe: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> senwei_: don't play w/ the bot (in here). and don't play with it on somebody else
<senwei_> ok
<N6REJ> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<faidillinger> hey could someone please enlight me on how to get amarok (xine engine) working again. see my computer crashed, and when i rebooted, i could no longer play any mp3 file. amarok crashes when i try to play an mp3 file. i get a xine demux or whatever message... could someone please gimme some help
<xushi> are there any documentations on how to setup an svn server in kubuntu ?
<senwei_> faidillinger:why don't you try audacious?
<Jucato> faidillinger: just a hunch,try moving the ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc file and try running it again
<bubblenut> I have installed kubuntu-desktop and, if anything, my fonts are even more messed up now than they were
<BluesKaj> bubblenut, sys/settings/ appearance/fonts
<faidillinger> senwei: because for the sake of it, I, for one time, want to get my problem resolved instead of switching for a software that i do not know
<xardias> xushi: there are generic instructions for linux in the subversion book (see subversion homepage)
<xushi> ta
<senwei_> faidillinger:because i use the audacious .....yeah you can try to get it resolved
<BluesKaj> Jucato , the dialog asks which file to "open with" , so I searched for and then browsed to /usr/bin/ktorrent ... it works ...for future info :)
<Jucato> ah so not the Firefox dialog box? but KDE's?
<faidillinger> Jucato you know you can suck on my dick all day if yoou want to
<Jucato> !language | faidillinger
<ubotu> faidillinger: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<faidillinger> lol
<kaoticevil> grrrrrrr......... @#$&@ permissions!
<faidillinger> just kiddin m8
<VSpike> mmm I now have a big mug full of columbian medellin supremo and I'm very happy
<BluesKaj> yes Jucato in KDE
<Jucato> BluesKaj: ah in that case Konqueror -> Settings menu -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<progek> anyone here ever use recordmydesktop?
<psyko_free> hi
<r3factored> anyone know of an open-source linux-based macromedia flash-compatible creator?
<VSpike> this is funny: http://www.linuxpersonas.com/
<kaoticevil> has anyone actually gotten the .smbcredentials file to work properly?
<blue_> how do i get the pane down the side of Konversation that shows all my servers?
<kaoticevil> i keep getting an error that the file cant be opened
<Ace2016> Hi all
<PhinnFort> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<PhinnFort> what would happen if libstdc++5 got uninstalled?
<PhinnFort> !libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: The GNU Standard C++ Library v3. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.3.6-13ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 289 kB, installed size 852 kB
<xardias> blue_: settings->interface->tabs->position=bottom
<ubuntu__> 8grup
<ubuntu__> !grup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu__> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu__> >nick Marbug
<r3factored> anyone know of an open-source linux-based macromedia flash-compatible creator?
<xushi> is it just me or is apache configured one directory above for /var/www/ ?
<xushi> it should be /var/www/apache-default, but it's /var/www/ only. If you go to http://localhost
<lenscape_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<lenscape_> what's with the Wine non-update?
<faidillinger> hello
<faidillinger> Could one say to me how to install second life on KUBUNTU
<faidillinger> hoho
<VSpike> faidillinger: it's pretty easy I think
<VSpike> You download the source tarball
<Jucato> faidillinger: you don't need to "install" it
<VSpike> faidillinger: you unpack the tarball, cd into the directory, and run "./secondlife"
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<faidillinger> what
<faidillinger> ??????
<faidillinger> please
<ubuntu_> can someone help me with grub?
<VSpike> faidillinger: "wget http://secondlife.com/downloads/viewer/SecondLife_i686_1_13_3_2.tar.bz2 && tar -xvjf SecondLife_i686_1_13_3_2.tar.bz2 && cd SecondLife_i686_1_13_3_2 && ./secondlife"
<ubuntu_> I trie to reinstall it but I can4t do it, I always get errors :s
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gioacchino> hello
<gioacchino> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<gioacchino> how to set amarok with timidity ?
<faidillinger> VSPIKE I DID IT BUT what i do after it
<VSpike> faidillinger: you ran that command? I dunno... it's still downloading it on mine so I dunno if I got it right yet :)
<VSpike> The joys of 512k broadband.  Still, it's better than dialup
<M_Fatih> hi everybody
<faidillinger> hi
<lontra> hi M_Fatih
<lontra> hi faidillinger
<M_Fatih> i'm using editor quanta for my php files, i want to work in one quanta window. but when i try to open php file, quanta opens all php files in different windows.. and when i'm working there is too many window duplicates, how can i set quanta for open files in older quanta window? (sorry for bad english..)
<VSpike> faidillinger: It works for me
<faidillinger> not me
<faidillinger> What did you do
<VSpike> I ran that command line I gave you above
<lontra> M_Fatih: maybe you can configure this in the preferences menu?
<faidillinger> ok
<lontra> M_Fatih: there's probably an option to have a new instance opened as a tab?
<lontra> though i've never used quanta :)
<lontra> i use vi or nano for all my editing
<M_Fatih> lontra: no, there isn't any option in preference window.. i look everyvhere but i can't find the option :(
<VSpike> faidillinger: did you already download the file?
<lontra> M_Fatih: you probably need to edit a file or something then...could you use split windows?
<lontra> M_Fatih: http://lists.kde.org/?l=quanta&m=113519864016810&w=2
<lontra> maybe that helps?
<M_Fatih> hmm i'm looking
<filemover> hi Ive deleted some stuff i shouldnt have doing something really simple and Ive lost apt and all the fonts for firefox save dialogue can anyone help
<lontra> filemover: you lost apt?  do you have apt-get in the terminal?
<filemover> no
<filemover> lost it altogether
<filemover> lol
<lontra> filemover: what did you do?  are you sure?  does synaptic or adept work?
<filemover> they do work but it is strange
<filemover> ill just get the message sorry for being so vague
<lontra> filemover: do you type 'sudo apt-get install blah blah'
<lontra> filemover: how about a screenshot
<filemover> ok
<filemover> u got a pste bin
<filemover> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (2 No such file or directory)
<filemover> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<lontra> filemover: ah..
<filemover> :)
<lontra> filemover: you need to kill adept-updater probably :)
<filemover> ok
<Jucato> !adeptfix | filemover
<ubotu> filemover: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<filemover> so ps -A grep
<lontra> filemover: type top in a terminal and look for adept things and then kill those
<filemover> ok
<lontra> filemover: or you could tyr what Jucato said but i've never done that
<filemover> i tried it
<filemover> nothing
<filemover> ill kill the notifier
<Party> any ppl managed to pair a nokia with kubuntu feisty? it's driving me nuts :)
<Party> bluetooth
<lontra> filemover: usually it's just adept acting out of control or that you've got some other instance going
<filemover> ok
<lontra> Party: would you say it's driving you 'nutty'?
<filemover> but i think i deleted some serious stuff LOL
<ubuntu_> bleh
<Jucato> Party: I think it's a known bug that pin  helper isn't working. ask in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_> can someone help me with restoring that grub?
<Party> lontra:  something like that yes :)
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lontra> filemover: if you did...you have 2 options that i know of.  the first is reinstall...the second is chroot into that environment from a live cd and reinstall those borked packages...the first is easier
<Party> Jucato: thnx!
<ubuntu_> I looked at those things bit it doesn4t help :s
<filemover> get knoppix and fix grub with that
<filemover> easy
<filemover> lol
<ubuntu_> knoppix ?
<filemover> yeah
<lontra> ubuntu_: you can also reinstall with a kubuntu or ubuntu cd
<ubuntu_> yeah
<lontra> ubuntu_: grub that is
<filemover> well i have done it b4
<ubuntu_> but I don4t want to reinstall kubuntu and my windows
<ubuntu_> I4m on the live cd now...
<lontra> ubuntu_: chroot into your environment and run grub-install then update-grub
<ubuntu_> did that and it failed
<filemover> good advice
<lontra> ubuntu_: you don't need to reinstall kubuntu or windows
<lontra> ubuntu_: are you sure?  you could also try installing lilo through a chroot too
<ubuntu_> lilo?
<lontra> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<ubuntu_> I4ll use GRUB :>
<ubuntu_> but I have several things I can chose with that grub_install
<hatta>  lilo is so simple
<ubuntu_> and I4m a bit noob :x
<hatta> grub is an abomination before god
<ubuntu_> how do I install lilo?
<filemover> Ive got kubuntu on another machine u reckon i could copy the whole var directory onto this machine to fix all this
<filemover> :)
<hatta> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LILO-2.html
<ubuntu_> I hope that page is fast because I have a very slow connection
<lontra> ubuntu_: chroot into your environment and apt-get install lilo
<ubuntu_> ah loaded :>
<ubuntu_> zhere will they be installed on ?
<eilker> what do u do when u need root rights in konqueror ? i type, kdesu konqueror , isnt there any other practical way ?
<lontra> eilker: why would you ever need root rights in konqueror?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ /sbin/lilo
<ubuntu_> /etc/lilo.conf: No such file or directory
<ubuntu_> sigh :s
<eilker> lontra> some configration, some copy - paste
<AniHatzis> Hi @ all. I want to set up dual-screen on kubuntu 6.10, but failed yet.
<AniHatzis> I tried with "System Settings" > "Monitor & Display", switched to Administrator mode. In tab "Hardware" added the second monitor, then in "Size, Orientation..." checked "Second screen" with "Dual screen" selected.
<AniHatzis> The strange thing: All the buttons on bottom of window ("Apply", "Reset", "Help", "Defaults") are de-activated.
<ubuntu_> !grib SIGH
<rahab> hi there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grib sigh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> !grub SIGH
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<rahab> did something get messed up with the fglrx driver the last days?
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rahab> I get: "fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when i start fglrxinfo
<rahab> but my xserver is up and running with fglrx
<eilker> !kdenlive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdenlive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AniHatzis> !dual screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rahab> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu_> I think I will need some help :s
<ubuntu_> I can4t get it to work :s
<epimeth> !he
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<epimeth> soooo... lets talk locales!  !locale is totally useless!
<eagles0513875> what is the command to unlock adept
<ubuntu_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eilker> !pitivi
<ubotu> pitivi: non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.1-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 568 kB
<epimeth> eagles:  what do you mean?
<epimeth> eagles0513875: like, the password that you enter when you try and open it?
<eagles0513875> pkgs didnt finish installing and its locked adept pkg manager
<eagles0513875> dpkg something is the command i just need the rest of the command to finish installing the pkgs that were interrupted installin
<Jucato> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<epimeth> jucato... you're always so aloof :-)
<epimeth> know anything about setting up locales?
<Jucato> O.o
<eagles0513875> ty jucato
<Jucato> !locales | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<epimeth> absolutely useless
<epimeth> it assumes you don't have either installed (I had both)
<Jucato> epimeth: the answer would be no.. :(
<eagles0513875> ty jucato
<Jucato> eagles0513875: yw
<epimeth> arg... I'll try more google then
<waylandbill> epimeth: aloof? That means like detached, remote. If Jucato was aloof, he'd be lurking in the shadows saying nothing.
<Jucato> waylandbill: hence my "O.o" reaction :)
<AniHatzis> very funny... my KDE wallet got empty? password to wallet still working, but all stored keys are gone.
<eilker> what was the command to clean /var/cache/apt ? i have 1.6 gb there :)
<eilker> apt-get clean ?
<Jucato> w/ sudo. yes
<eilker> thanx
<jhutchins> sudo rm -rf /var/cachee/apt/*
<jhutchins> NOT the correct way.
<eilker> :)
<eagles0513875> eilker apt-get clean or autoclean
<eagles0513875> im setting up vmware player how do i hit ok in the config screen
<eilker> eagles0513875> sudo autoclean ? i didnt know this,
<eagles0513875> if u type apt-get it bring up a list of apt-get commands eilker
<eagles0513875> im setting up vmware player how do i hit ok in the config screen
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<skittles> when can I download the new feisty fawn? what is the release date?
<eagles0513875> april 19th
<Jucato> !feisty | skittles
<ubotu> skittles: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<eagles0513875> plus or minuse 2 to 3 days
<eilker> eagles0513875 : , i never used vmware player, why dont u use server or workstation ? is player more practical ?
<jhutchins> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems
<eagles0513875> eilker is ur user name registered
<jhutchins> Oops, sloppy mouse.
<jhutchins> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<eagles0513875> so i can pm u
<eilker> jhutchins: thanx for link
<jhutchins> eilker: Player is free.
<eilker> eagles0513875>: let me register
<eagles0513875> server is to now btw j
<skittles> how do i set my cam? is there any way to set colors(typing) in yahoo or icq?
<eagles0513875> ok eilker
<eilker> eagles0513875>: done
<eilker> jhutchins> : vmware server is free too
<eagles0513875> yes it is eilker
<CarinArr> i'm having sound problems (i.e. no sound at all) on my satellite pro p00-465. I've googled but it all seems like greek to me what's returned and there's really nothing related to my specific model number
<skittles> needs more coffee brb
<CarinArr> but it's talking about how there's some problems in some p100s with the dsdt
<CarinArr> does anyone have a clue what that's all about
<ackbahr> Hello! Every time I try to access anything via the network (on my LAN or outside), my computer freezes for a few seconds and then continues, displaying a frame with something about it finding no appropriate proxy. What can I have transformed in my various tweaking that might have triggered such a reaction? Thanks!
<Scuzzlebuttz> how do i set-up my cam? on edgy
<AniHatzis> ackbahr: probably you should check your proxy settings. if this happens in konqueror try Settings > Internet & Network > Proxy.
<Scuzzlebuttz> how do you set ur text in color, have tried it numberous times, what i'm doing isn't working
<AniHatzis> akcbahr: if this happens to a non-KDE app, e.g. firefox, you may want to check proxy settings of the app itself.
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: Thanks a lot!
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: It's konqueror, indeed. (never with firefox)
<Scuzzlebuttz> <is a newbie to Linux>
<AniHatzis> ackbahr: are you sure you need to configure a proxy?
<Scuzzlebuttz> guess i came into the wrong room, but tks a bunch for all ur ehlp everyone l8trz
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: It was on "detect proxy settings", or something like that, and I ticked "connect directly to the internet"
<AniHatzis> ackbahr: does it work now?
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: Well, indeed no, so I don't understand how this setting came about!
<ackbahr> I'll try it....
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: Yes, no more strange message!
<AniHatzis> :)
<ackbahr> Thanks a lot.... Now why on earth did I set this thus? No idea.... Well, works now! Thanks!
<Shukaido> Hihi all ;)
<AniHatzis> ackbahr: because of famous "trial & error" ;)
<Shukaido> ok, I'm a total linux Noob here...
<AniHatzis> Shukaido: so, i am, too
<AniHatzis> ;)
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: Sure.... I spent some dozens of hours tweaking my xgl, so maybe I messed everything up, up to this kind of things!
<pascutti> me too ;P
<Shukaido> I was dumping Kubuntu onto a removable usb drive, and GRUB got installed onto my laptop instead of the removable drive...
<Maksuf> Hello everyone. :] 
<Shukaido> now, i have to have the removable pluged in in order to boot up my laptop...
<Shukaido> was wondering how, if at all, i could fix this... short of a total re-install
<Shukaido> I'm on a Dell Inspiron with XP Media Center Edition
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: I must admit that linux is now quite user friendly, but when you really try to tweak a detail, it's like a Rubik's cube! (well, at least you see the cube, whereas with W****ws you dont....)
<AniHatzis> ackbahr: I know thix. I do tweaking around myself.
<Shukaido> any ideas?
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: I bet everyone in here does! :)
<Shukaido> can I "move" GRUB to my removable drive?
<Maksuf> Hmm.
<Maksuf> Is there a kubuntu-feisty support channel?
<Maksuf> Don't want to ask silly questions here.
<Shukaido> the idea was to have the ability to plug in the usb drive and have Linux at my fingertips on any comp that could boot form USB...
<Shukaido> but, if the boot info's on my laptop, it kinda defeats the purpose...
<waxyfresh> Shukaido: you can install to the usb
<AniHatzis> ackbahr: you are right, i still have to learn more on gnu/linux, but it is absolutely better than windows.
<Sanne> Maksuf: I don't think especially for Kubuntu, but there's #ubuntu+1
<Maksuf> Hmm.
<Maksuf> Okay.
<Maksuf> mp3 + ogg support seems to be broken for me.
<CarinArr> x
<CarinArr> er
<waxyfresh> im running ubuntu and want to have the "kill non responding app" thing that pops up with ctrl alt esp,how do i install this?
<ackbahr> AniHatzis: I'm a beginner as well, but I had actually tried to drop W** without success for sometime, but with Edgy it's really easy now!
<Sanne> Maksuf: I would try in #ubuntu+1. I'm still on Dapper even, so won't know anything about Feisty's specifics :)
<ackbahr> Well, thanks all for everything, I gotta go.... So long and thanks for all the fish!
<Shukaido> i know i can install to it... I did already
<Shukaido> but when it installed GRUB for multi-boot, it did it on my computer HD, NOT on the USB
<eilker> !updatedb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatedb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<waxyfresh> Shukaido: disconect you hdriveard
<Shukaido> and I want to get rid of that... so I don't have to plug in my stupid usb drive in order to boot up my orrigional OS on the comp
<waxyfresh> Shukaido: disconect you hard drive then do it again
<eilker> was it "updatedb" or "update db" ?
<Sanne> eilker: updatedb
<Jucato> sudo updatedb
<Shukaido> how do I get rid of it from my comp HD? so that it doesn't error out on me again?
<eilker> thanx
<waxyfresh> Shukaido: i dont know sorry
<waxyfresh> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sanne> eilker: you can find all commands starting with "update" by typing "update<tab><tab>"
<eilker> sanne: yeah , right.   tabbed,..
<Shukaido> this link has a section on changing the disk GRUB is installed to, but it doesn't make sense to me, where are those changes being made, it just tells how to find the drives your /boot and / are installed to... not where to make the changes...
<Shukaido> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<waxyfresh> im running ubuntu and want to have the "kill non responding app" thing that pops up with ctrl alt esp,how do i install this?
<bobdhicks> I'm still having trouble with passwords. As advised here, I used "sudo passwd root <password>". That worked in allowing me to change the time. But when I tried to use administrator prividges, the password responded "Conversation with su failed." I can't do some of the things I need to do because I don't have priviledges. (I was also told that after I used "sudo passwd root... to use that password in kcontrol.) Where do I do that? Thanks for any help.
<Jucato> waxyfresh: "xkill" command
<kristjan_> where do I dl most upto date feisty iso?
<Jucato> !feisty | kristjan_
<ubotu> kristjan_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<eagles0513875> how do i unlock /var/lib/dpkg
<Jucato> !adeptfix | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<kristjan_> Jucato: does it have iso of current things? so I don't have to update much then installed?
<Jucato> kristjan_: you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> kristjan_: but there will always be daily upgrades until the day it's released
<eagles0513875> how do i hit ok when a config box appears in adept
<Jucato> eagles0513875: what are you trying to install?
<eagles0513875> vmware player
<Jucato> don't install it using Adept
<eagles0513875> how should i install it
<PhinnFort> !tor
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<PhinnFort> !privoxy
<ubotu> privoxy: Privacy enhancing HTTP Proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-2-1 (edgy), package size 830 kB, installed size 2160 kB
<Jucato> eagles0513875: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<eagles0513875> ty jucato
<rob-west> can someone help me with VNC
<filemover> hi ive copied the var directory to a shared folder and im trying to copy it to another machine to fix a mistake i made but i get getting asked for authentication when i try to copy it over the network can anyone help
<fernando_> hey ppp
<Phoenix92x> Hi, could someone tell me how kubuntu manages USB disks that aren't mounted manually by the user? When I plug in a USB external HD for instance and it comes up as "usbdisk", how do I give that disk a particular name etc? One of my usb HDs I managed to name 'oni' somehow but I can't remember how and I'm having trouble finding any sort of documentation. Thanks
<jhutchins> filemover: Supply authentification.
<tux> hi
<tux> i wnt to install kdevelo[
<tux> kdevelop
<tux> apt-get doesnt has it
<tux> how can i change apt to look up debian sources?
<filemover> ive tried it jhutchins but i think my problems are a little deeper than that now
<CArdox_PT> ha algum portugues por aqui??
<Lynoure> !pt | CArdox_PT
<ubotu> CArdox_PT: pt is Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jhutchins> filemover: Some software like oo takes over the input system and won't recognize such sequences, you have to check the documentation of the sofware for how to insert or compose special characters.
<jhutchins> filemover: Whoops!  That's what I get for tracking multiple conversations!
<filemover> lol
<jhutchins> filemover: What are you trying to use for transfer?
<Sanne> tux: better don't use debian sources, they are not garanteed to work. And I'm sure you'll get kdevelop in the repositories.
<Phoenix92x> another interesting part I just noticed is that the drive I managed to name 'oni' is owned by my user while the other two USB external HDs I want to be able to give names to other than 'usbdisk' are owned by 'ivman' and group 'plugdev'
<filemover> im trying to transfer the whole var directory from one machine to another
<filemover> but its not going to work
<Sanne> tux: kdevelop is in universe
<filemover> its to fix a problem i had
<tux> Sanne:how, i went to www.kdevelop.org and no success installing the crap
<filemover> i deleted a lot of fies in the var directory and i dont have a lot of things working
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: Last I checked the mechanism to distinguish multiple USB storage devices didn't work as it was supposed to.  There are too many layers managing the process and they conflict.
<jhutchins> filemover: This is why we don't delete things if we don't know what they are.
<jhutchins> filemover: What I meant was what transport are you trying to use to copy the files?  scp?  rsync?
<filemover> ah! but in this instance it was an honest mictake
<filemover> mistake
<Sanne> tux: please read the link I will give you, then enable universe, then try again installing kdevelop. If you get stuck, please ask (and also please watch your language). here's the link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<filemover> i was mounting a drive and was looking through bash history for the right command
<filemover> and slipped
<filemover> LOL
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: interesting, so if I took 'oni' off the system I should be able to rename the other disk? or did I misunderstand?
<filemover> usb drives are handled a lot differently i think
<filemover> than drives in the bio
<filemover> bios
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: No, I don't think so.
<Phoenix92x> filemover: ya so I've noticed, the part that really interests me is why my user has ownership of the usb drive 'oni' but the others aren't owned by my user and even as root I cant change ownership
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: The actual file ownerships are recorded numerically, so it's the uid number that is associated with the file.
<ssmasud> how do I transfer a file from my home folder to a server which supports ssh???
<jhutchins> ssmasud: scp
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: one more time please?
<jhutchins> filemover: You want help with that trasfer?
<ssmasud> jhutchin.........whats the syntax??
<Maksuf> ssmasud, or sftp://(addy)/ in konq.
<filemover> no ill be ok jh but i want to work out this problem with apt and the lost files i have
<jhutchins> scp <file> [<user>@] <hostname>:<path to save file>
<filemover> if there is a way of reisntalling apt
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: what am I missing here?
<filemover> reinstalling
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: How are you seeing the ownership of the drive?
<wolferine> need a hand with starting up Apache (and mysql + php), where does apache, by default, create a dir, where I put my web files into it and can I change that?
<Phoenix92x> the ownership of my usb disk 'oni' is owned by user phoenix and group phoenix (my user), ownership of the other two USB disks I have (which I can only connect one at a time using the automounting thing because it tries to assign the same name to both) is user ivman and grop plugdev
<jhutchins> wolferine: http://www.menufoods.com/recall/
<Phoenix92x> I read some of the man page for ivman and it seems to be a process to handle automounting of usb drives
<Sanne> wolferine: (disclaimer: I'm in Dapper) Default is /var/www, you can change that, let me check how I did that.
<jhutchins> Whoops.  Bad pastebuffer.
<Phoenix92x> but I dont understand why it would treat oni and the others differently
<jhutchins> wolferine: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Apache+SSL+PHP+fp-2.html
<wolferine> lol thanks jhutchins
<wolferine> lol
<jhutchins> wolferine: simple answer is /var/www, but you'll want to know more if you're running a public server.
<wolferine> yeah, of course
<jhutchins> apache.org has good docs too, don't remember if they have a basic howto.
<jhutchins> !lamp | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<wolferine> yeah, no basic really
<wolferine> well, it seems I can get it running, I just dont understand the file system (tree) enough to do it properly
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: I can't say for sure, but I think it's related to what's actually on the drives.
<Phoenix92x> hm
<slyfox> What do I need to install to make this work?  "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: one thing I can say is oni is ext3 and the other two are ntfs
<Phoenix92x> that sound plausible?
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: Oh yeah.
<filemover> so is there anyway to reinstall apt and most of the files deleted from the var directory short of a complete reinstall
<filemover> :)
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: ntfs defaults to non-writable on linux systems.
<Phoenix92x> ahh..well there's an explanation, could I trouble you a bit more to tell me why? I'm unfamiliar with the current state of "does ntfs fuck up or not" lol
<jhutchins> !ntfs | Phoenix92x
<ubotu> Phoenix92x: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<leileilol> ntfs-3g is stable for me
<wolferine> so could you explain to me where a good place to make my document root, and where would NOT be a good idea to place it?
<Phoenix92x> ahhh...so non-writeable would mean I couldnt change the ownerships right?
<leileilol> i haven't had a big problem with it
<Sanne> wolferine: I have my webroot in /mnt/wrk. I made a file /etc/apache2/conf.d/alias and put in the following: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11187/
<jhutchins> wolferine /var/www/http would be good, so would /home/user/www.
<wolferine> right, so I can do it in my user dir
<wolferine> now if you dont mind, I need to take us off track for a min
<Phoenix92x> thank you very much jhutchins
<jhutchins> wolferine: You do need to edit the apache config file to specify where you put stuff.
<Phoenix92x> leileilol: the ntfs-3g driver has been stable enough for you to use day to day?
<leileilol> yes
<leileilol> no prob on my two seagates!
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: It's always a good idea to make a backup.\
<Phoenix92x> lol definitely is
<Phoenix92x> thanks much for the help figuring that out
<jhutchins> Myself, I've been using the old ntfs drivers since ~1999, no problems.  Thing is, the first sign of trouble can be a total loss of data.
<Phoenix92x> righto...
<wolferine> this is my second k/ubuntu install, the first one, I set my /username to another partition on my HD, how would I do this again (and use that /home/username dir) ?
<wolferine> + do the nicks have to be the same?
<Sanne> wolferine: also have a look at /etc/apache2/README
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: you havnt tried the new ones like leileilol mentioned?
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: Nope, no windows stuff left here.
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: heh that would do it
<filemover> can anyone help with my apt problem thnx
<Phoenix92x> a lot of people who I still want to give files to on these drives are still stuck in windows land
<wolferine> yes, I have read the README a times now
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: There is a utility to change it, but you can just edit /etc/passwd (sudo).
<Phoenix92x> and the ifs driver doesnt work on some of their machines
<Phoenix92x> to change what?
<Phoenix92x> think I missed something
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: You'll see the home directory specified there.
<Phoenix92x> ..never asked about the home directory, lol
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: Sorry, that was for wolferine.
<Phoenix92x> ahh
<jhutchins> wolferine: yOu get that?
<bobdhicks> Need help with password problem. Installed kubuntu 6.1, When I try administrator button, won't accept logon password. Used "sudo passwd root ...". This allowed me to change time. Can't use it anywhere else. Where could I find the problem?
<wolferine> not sure jhutchins , which one?
<Phoenix92x> wolferine: you can edit /etc/passwd to change the home directory
<wolferine> oh
<Phoenix92x> do I have that right jhutchins?
* rob-west cant vnc into his computer over his network and vncserver is running
<Phoenix92x> I'm learnin something too here, lol
<rob-west> well it worked befor
<Phoenix92x> rob-west: stupid question, is he behind a NAT/is there port forwarding?
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: Yes.
<rob-west> before*
<rob-west> im trying to do it locally
<Phoenix92x> ohhh...
<rob-west> not from outside my lan
* Phoenix92x nods
<Phoenix92x> vnc was never really my friend
<rob-west> it worked before sooooooo
<Phoenix92x> maybe he changed something on his end?
<rob-west> nah
<Phoenix92x> can you ping the machine?
<rob-west> imm remove everything for VNC
<jhutchins> wolferine: usermod and userconfig may also be useful.
<rob-west> ill*
<fernando_> any eclipse user????
<rob-west> and im on the machine in trying to vnc into
<rob-west> its my comptuer
<wolferine> ok, thanks
<rob-west> computer*
<wolferine> looking at passwrd atm
<Phoenix92x> does anyone here know of any media player that can play .evo files? They're the video files on some of the decrypted HD-DVDs floating around
<angasule> !kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2160 kB, installed size 5868 kB
<Phoenix92x> um...cant get kaffiene to start actually
<Phoenix92x> doesnt even generate any output from terminal
<angasule> I can get kaffeine to start, but it hangs if I try to play a video
<angasule> it used to work :/
<eilker> !pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<angasule> maybe it's because I removed the sound card...
<rob-west> i think i know why it wont work
<Phoenix92x> why?
<VSpike> is there any easy way to check a CD for errors?
<wolferine> can I change my /home into something else, then take /myhome and change it into my /home?
<Phoenix92x> it used to work for me, now it just never actually starts...not even any output error
<wolferine> or is it easier to just leave it as /myhome and set it as the default for my users?
<filemover> can anyone help me with reinstalling apt and dpkg is there a way to do it from source Ive lost most of the files in my var directory and cant use apt and dpkg
<wolferine> do you have synaptic filemover ?
<c0nv1ct> filemover: wow, why are you reinstalling apt?
<filemover> synaptic is directly connected to apt lists
<wolferine> ah
<jhutchins> c0nv1ct: He accidentally deleted most of it.
<filemover> so its a no go
<filemover> LOL
<c0nv1ct> wow
<wolferine> reinstal
<wolferine> will always fix an issue :)
<filemover> thats what im trying to avoid
<c0nv1ct> i'm sure you can install from source
<filemover> yeah but ive got a lot of work on here
<filemover> yeah thats what i thoght
<filemover> source is the way to go
<wolferine> so jhutchins which scenerio will probably work the best?
<jhutchins> wolferine: for what?
<filemover> but wheres the bes place to find these sources apt and dpkg are in deb packages on a debian CD i have
<wolferine> since I have /home on my linux partition, and I have /myhome on my "free space" parition
<filemover> is there a cvs for apt
<bentob0x> how do you regenerate the ~/Desktop/.desktop file?
<wolferine> oh, should I change the name of /home, then make /myhome into /home
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: just move the entire contents of /home to /myhome, then mount your /myhome partition to /home
<bentob0x> I think I messed it up
<wolferine> how would I do that c0nv1ct ?
<wolferine> just mount /myhome /home?
<wolferine> something that straight-forward?
<magicmike_> I'm trying for the first time to burn an audio cd using K3b. When I try to drag an mp3 to the project I get the error message: Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format: Can someone tell me what I need to do to get this to work?
<jhutchins> !mp3 | magicmike_
<ubotu> magicmike_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rob-west> nice vnc is working
<eilker> !cowbell
<ubotu> cowbell: An easy-to-use tag editor for your music files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 548 kB
<rob-west> ok now how do i change vnc settings
<filemover> i think ill have to do this from the liveCD chroot into the partition and install it like that
<rob-west> is there gui or is it all text
<jhutchins> rob-west: Dunno.  Check your man pages.
<jhutchins> rob-west: There's more than one vnc system.
<bigdad1e> can someone help me with my ATI vga?
<wolferine> yes, I am not 100% familiat with using mount, whether it be a hard mount, or just a link
<jhutchins> !ati | bigdad1e
<ubotu> bigdad1e: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> wolferine mount != link.
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: sorry i had a phone call, its pretty simple to move your /home over to a new partition
<bigdad1e> i already did that it helped me but i can get it to go past the kubuntu loading/booting screen on startup
<wolferine> yeah, c0nv1ct copying now
<wolferine> just the mount part I am not 100% about
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: the only hard part, is making sure you get all the hidden files copied
<ubuntu_> hi; it seems my partition where linux is on is corrupted
<ubuntu_> how can I fix that?
<wolferine> yeah, I got them
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Short answer fsck.
<ubuntu_> it is partition magic that said that; I4m now on live cd
<ubuntu_> well I don4t know more ... partition magic said it
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Probably not worth the effort to recover it, just reformat/reinstall.
<ubuntu_> sigh
<ubuntu_> but I don4t want to reinstall
<ubuntu_> is there non other way ?
<ubuntu_> or is it just partition magic that don4t know what to do with ext3 ?
<wolferine> c0nv1ct, so do i just mount /home /myhome?
<jhutchins> ubuntu_: Try qparted and/or the live cd, see what they say.  PM should handle it, but you might have a copy that doesn't.
<pisedoffcracker1> can someone point me in the direction of a beryl install forum with beryl stable repos
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: find out what device /myhome is mounted to, then mount that to /home
<jhutchins> !beryl | pisedoffcracker1
<ubotu> pisedoffcracker1: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: then make it stick in fstab
<wolferine> hmmm
<wolferine> not sure what to look at
<jhutchins> pisedoffcracker1: There's a howto on the project page.
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: type mount, it will show what device it is
<wolferine> it?
<bigdad1e> jhutchins: that forum did what it could for me but i cant get past the kubuntu loading on start up
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: Do you get a console?
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: /myhome
<bigdad1e> jhutchins: i get a black blank screen
<wolferine> its not listing in mount
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: it has to, if /myhome is mounted
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: it is a seperate partition correct?
<jhutchins> bigdad1e: Press Ctrl-Alt-F1
<wolferine> you telling me that it has to, when its not
<bigdad1e> jhutchins: i did didnt do anything
* jhutchins suspects /myhome is not a device.
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: if it is a seperate device and it is mounted, it will be listed in the output of 'mount'
<wolferine> c0nv1ct, and I am telling you its not here, again
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: how did you mount it in the first place then?
<jhutchins> wolferine: if it doesn't show up when you run mount, it's not mounted.
<wolferine> ok
<jhutchins> wolferine: Where is /myhome actually located?
<wolferine> on another partition
<wolferine> which has my free space
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: its has its own partition?
<jhutchins> wolferine; ok, in simple terms you could mount that other partition as home.
<c0nv1ct> jhutchins: thats what we are trying to do, but he cant find out what device it is
<wolferine> just mount /myhome /home
<wolferine> >
<wolferine> ?
<fernando_> I get an upgrade for adept manager horrible!!! I can't see many packages... ist categorize programs, but I want the all adept back.. any idea how can I get the old one???
<jhutchins> wolferine: There are actually ways to mount a directory, but it's not simple.
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: no, you need to find out what device the partition is
<wolferine> they are all reiserfs
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: if it really is a separate partition, it has a device listed in mount
<jhutchins> wolferine: fdisk -l will show you available partitions, if that helps.
<wolferine> c0nv1ct,  pls stop it
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: what?
<jhutchins> wolferine: Is /myhome the full path?
<payam> #kubuntu-se
<jhutchins> wolferine: I've done this, I can help.
<c0nv1ct> same, i just did it the other day
<wolferine> its on /sda6
<jhutchins> wolferine: Is sda6 mounted already?
<wolferine> how do I tell?
<jhutchins> wolferine: or is /myhome the whole partition?
<wolferine> yes, its listed in mount
<c0nv1ct> jhutchins: what is the mount point indicated in the 'mount' command for /dev/sda6?
<c0nv1ct> i mean wolferine
<wolferine> yes /myhome is all of the free space, so its the entire partition
<jhutchins> wolferine: ok, you can umount /dev/hda6 and mount /dev/hda6 /home, or you can leave it mounted, rm -r /home, and ln -s /myhome /home.
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: is /home completely empty now, after you copied it all to /myhome?
<Lynoure> What package takes care of adding entries for new kde programs into the kde menu?
<bigdad1e> does anyone know anything about ati vga's? that can help me without sending me to the forum?
<jhutchins> wolferine: If you mount a partion to a mountpoint that contains files, those files stay there but are not accessible.
<jhutchins> Lynoure: It's up to each individual package to do that.
<Lynoure> I'm trying to figure out what to report a bug against on feisty.
<Lynoure> jhutchins: that's weird.
<wolferine> u meant /sda6, not /hda6
<jhutchins> Lynoure: Have you restarted kde?
<Lynoure> jhutchins: yes
<jhutchins> wolferine: sure.
<Lynoure> jhutchins: and none of the three software I installed showed (knode, kdissert, vym)
<wolferine> not sure what that last comment means, can you explain?
<jhutchins> Lynoure: There is an application discovery program you can get on some systems, but the actual package shold take care of the menu entry.
<jhutchins> wolferine: If I have stuff in /home, I can still mount /dev/sda6 /home - /home will then show the contents of hda6 instead of what's actually in it, until I umount it.
<Lynoure> jhutchins: I could test with some more programs. Any recommendation?
<Lynoure> jhutchins: or then just report a bug against one or all of these.
<Loptydopy> Anyone now how to configure the Valito2 pen buttons?
<jhutchins> Lynoure: I would say file a report for each of them.  It's possible the menu is locked or something, but not likely.  Have you tried editing it manually?
<magicmike_> jhutchins: Thanks, I installed the needed libs.
<Lynoure> jhutchins: I can add things manually just fine
<Lynoure> jhutchins: they appear right away, no need for kde restart, even
<jhutchins> Lynoure: Yes, because the menu editor reloads the menu.  There is a dcop command to do that, but I don't know it.
<jhutchins> Lynoure: Feisty?
<Lynoure> jhutchins: yes.
<jhutchins> Yeah, I would check in ubuntu+1, see if you can get any answers there.
<jhutchins> #ubuntu+1
<Lynoure> jhutchins: hardly any kde users there apart from Tm_T
<bigdad1e> so no1 can help me with my ati vga problem?
<wolferine> so I want to make sure /home had no files on it
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: if you want to permanently mount sda6 there, yes, or else you are wasting space
<Lynoure> jhutchins: I guess I'll just report a bug and see what happens
<bigdad1e> this is a f-in waste
<youssef> good evening
<soulrider> hi
<jhutchins> Yeah, running bleeding-edge unsupported hardware is a pain.
<jhutchins> Me, I paid $35 for my video card 5 years ago, and it works just fine.
<Loptydopy> Anyone now how to configure the Valito2 pen buttons?
<Skuller> how do i mount images in kubun?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: ISO images?
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: yes....ISO, bin/cue, mdf/mds, ccd, etc
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: mount can support ISOs by default, but other formats may require fuseiso
<vadim> hi to everybody!
<Loptydopy> Anyone now how to configure the Valito2 pen buttons?
<Skuller> !fuseiso
<ubotu> fuseiso: FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060107-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: so i should just install fuseiso and am all good to go?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: and learn how to use it :)
<wolferine> thanks you two, I think I figured it out
<mervteck> hey guys whats the proper command to mount cdrom0 ?
<wolferine> now hopefully I can use this advise to setup my FTP
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: hehe...yea i'll try that too....thanks for the help
<wolferine> and apache...
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: np, i was able to use fuseiso to get a mdf/mds mounted, only took a few mins of learning the syntax
<Loptydopy> Anyone now how to configure the Valito2 pen buttons?
<vadim> is there any posibility to see which processes have oppened handles to a file?
<c0nv1ct> Loptydopy: i'm not familiar with that device, have you searched the forums?
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: where do i learn the commands for it?...the syntaxes n stuff
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: its dosent have a GUI i presume
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: once you install it, type 'man fuseiso'
<Skuller> it*
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: not that i know of... you may also need to install fusemount, if it doesnt install it automatically as a dependancy
<lupul> can anyone help me please? what do i have to do to let valknut through guarddog? please !!!
<Skuller> cthe software installed fuseiso and libfuse2...not fusemount....i dint even see it in the list
<vadim> and another quetion... how to set different interface languages for different users?
<lupul> i can connect at the hub but i can't download from users
<c0nv1ct> lupul: what ports does valknut need to be opened?
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: yes..theres not 'fusemount' in the list of packages
<Loptydopy> c0nv1ct: Yes, I have search the forum. It's a Wacom Valito 2. The buttons on the pen work,  but i would like to configure the buttons like a mouse. Left and right click. If you know what im talking about.
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: i believe it is required, but you can try without it and see if it asks for it
<c0nv1ct> Loptydopy: you may want to look into xmodmap or xbindkeys for that to work
<lupul> 9174 for him and 4012 for the local hub
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: ok..i have it installed...and i dont understand the command i need to use to mount a file
<lupul> i already made new protocols winth these ports but still nothing
<lupul> *with
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: can u give me the command to mount an img in /home/extracted named A.bin
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: i believe its 'fuseiso image.iso /mnt/whereever'
<c0nv1ct> lupul: adding those ports to guarddog should work then
<pafnutiy> help. i'm novice in ubuntu. i just have installed wine. where i can launch it?
<lupul> yes but it doesn't
<Tm_T> pafnutiy: you don't launch wine alone really
<c0nv1ct> pafnutiy: wine isnt launched, it is used to launch windows executables
<lupul> i can chat with all the users, i can connect to the hub but i can't get their file list or any data from them
<c0nv1ct> lupul: guarddog gave me problems too, i stopped using it
<lupul> so what shoul i use?
<c0nv1ct> lupul: are you behind a router?
<lupul> *should
<lupul> no
<c0nv1ct> lupul: i use arno-iptables-firewall, theres no GUI, you have to edit a conf to open ports
<lupul> i tried that but...
<lupul> a little too hard for me
<lupul> still a newbee
<c0nv1ct> lupul: do you really need a firewall?
<pafnutiy> thanks
<lupul> yes
<hatta> everyone needs a firewall
<lupul> i recently been kicked out from the hub because someone was using my computer to spam
<c0nv1ct> not necessarily
<wolferine> now that I did all these mount changes
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory
<jhutchins> Best practice is to have a firewall on a seperate device.
<Skuller> :(
<wolferine> do I need to restart/log my system, to take affect?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: yep, install fusermount :)
<jhutchins> Skuller: What created the image?
<hatta> ok, everyone who has an internet connection needs a firewall
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: did you add the mount to fstab to make it permanent?
<wolferine> i cannot seem to browse my f/s using a gui
<Skuller> jhutchins: its powerproducer 4's image file in bin/cue format
<c0nv1ct> hatta: still, not necessarily
<jhutchins> Skuller: A DVD or something?
<wolferine> c0nv1ct, no, I hadnt yet
<Skuller> jhutchins: a cd approx 350 mb
<hatta> ok, how does someone with an internet connection get by without a firewall and not getting owned?
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: add the mount to fstab, or else it will not be there after you reboot
<wolferine> its already in there, I beleive
<hatta> I assume you're runing X so there's one big attack vector right there
<wolferine> which mount?
<jhutchins> Skuller: It's pretty easy to mount an .iso image, but I'm not sure about bin/cue.
<jhutchins> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<c0nv1ct> hatta: how so? xorg doesnt open any ports
<Skuller> jhutchins: thanks
<jhutchins> Skuller: Looks like bin2iso would be useful in your case.
<hatta> hm it did last I checked
<wolferine> just /dev/sda6 /home ?
<wolferine> and thats it?
<Skuller> jhutchins: yea...i thought so too....but i just wanted to see if fuseiso would aloow me a bin/cue
<c0nv1ct> hatta: using nmap, there is only 1 open port on my machine, and that is ssh
<c0nv1ct> hatta: xfree used to open ports AFAIK, but not xorg
<hatta> c0nv1ct, ah I see
<hatta> yeah I haven't checked in a while heh
<wolferine> jhutchins, is that it, just /dev/sda6 /home ? (in fstab)
<jhutchins> wolferine: Have a look at the other entries there, make it similar.
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: no i couldnt get fuseiso to work...something messed up..but now i need help in unmounting a partition that is 0mb according to glass monitor
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: you dont have to use the UUID, you can put /dev/sda6 there, or use 'blkid' to find out the UUID of sda6
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: just use umount
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: i did mkdir /ex and then fuseiso A.bin /ex
<caris_mere> When my computer checked my drives on start up, it said my swap drive activation failed.
<wolferine> dump and pass?
<wolferine> what do those need to be?
<c0nv1ct> 0 2 is what mine is set to
<jhutchins> 0 0 on mine.
<jhutchins> / is 0 1
<wolferine> i have many variations in my fstab as well
<caris_mere> Why would my swap drive fail to be activated?
<wolferine> what do they mean, so I can edit them proerly?
<jhutchins> wolferine: man fstab
<Skuller> caris_mere: i have no idea how to use umount
<jhutchins> caris_mere: They can become corrupt, especially if you use suspend.
<c0nv1ct> wolferine: the 'pass' number is for fsck to set the order it is checked
<caris_mere> jhutchins: what do I do about that?
<meme-1> Hey folks.... can someone kindly tell what what the Linux equivalent to dir /s /on >text.txt would be (in DOS that means list the contents of a folder and all sub-folders and sort by name redirect to a text file)?
<jhutchins> caris_mere: You should see what actual error you get with the sudo swapon -a command, but if it's corrupt you can reformat it.
<caris_mere> jhutchins: it says swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/e7280f95-1de7-40f7-888b-89bc027b61e6: Invalid argument
<jhutchins> meme-1: ls defaults to sort-by-name, or you can pipe it through sort if you don't want it by directory; -R will give you recursive (subdirectories); >  will redirect it to a file just like dos.
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: just type umount /ex
<jhutchins> meme-1:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<jhutchins> c0nv1ct: sudo
<meme-1> jhutchins: Thanks a bunch!
<meme-1> jhutchins: Great reference thanks again!
<jhutchins> caris_mere: Do fdisk -l, see if there's a swap partition listed.
<jhutchins> meme-1: Always happy to help a fellow DOS hacker.
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: ahh...nice...thanks
<caris_mere> jhutchins: I don't see one
<Skuller> !loopback | skuller
<jhutchins> caris_mere: That _would_ explain it.  Do you see space where one might have been?
<wolferines> how do I change an owner of a dir from the cli ?
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: what does '/ex is not in the fstab' mean?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: what are you typing when you get that?
<jhutchins> wolferines: chown <user>:<group> <file>
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: umount /ex.......when i did sudo then it removed it
<jhutchins> Skuller: fstab is a file that lists defaults for mounting partitions.
<Ashex|Work> good day everyone :)
<caris_mere> jhutchins: yes, it is after my / partition
<Skuller> ohh
<wolferines> ok, so I have an ls -la listing of my /home
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: yeah, u dont need to worry about it then
<wolferines> in it I have my /oldusername /newusername in it
<jhutchins> caris_mere: What is the ID or "System" for it?
<livingdaylight> i downloaded a torrent and instead of avi it is ogm. Anyone know .ogm format?
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: nice...i ave to fet ready fer school..when im bak then i'll get back to my bin/cue thing
<Skuller> thanks
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: hehe k
<wolferines> the /oldusername has old old listed in the ls -la
<Skuller> get=get..lol
<jhutchins> !loopback | livingdaylight
<ubotu> livingdaylight: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<LjL> livingdaylight: it's Ogg
<wolferines> now that  I have chown, I have newuser root listed in the ls -la
<Ash-Fox> If I wanted to get the RGB values that KDE is currently using for theming, what would be the best way todo that for a bash script?
<wolferines> do they both have to be newuser, for me to get back into Ggome?
<LjL> livingdaylight: i think you should be able to open it with any standard ubuntu player, they all support ogg theora i suppose
<caris_mere> jhutchins: I'm not sure what you mean.
<caris_mere> jhutchins: I am using qtparted to check this stuff
<jhutchins> caris_mere: Is there a partition defined as Linux Swap (82)?
<caris_mere> jhutchins: I guess not. I don't know. qtparted says that it doesn't know what type of partition it is
<wolferines> in an ls -la, is it maybe owner and creator as the headers to tables?
<meme-1> jhutchins: Again, thank you so much. The only problem is that ls doesn't list the file size details (like DOS dir does)... I tried ls -r -l >text but the resulting text file still doesn't show the file sizes. What is wrong?
<wolferines> since I did create the dir with root
<wolferines> but then chown to user
<jhutchins> meme-1: ls -Rl
<meme-1> DOH! lol
<wolferines> ok, this might be 100% easier if I just reformat I think
<meme-1> Thanks
<wolferines> im not able to get into my dm again
<wolferines> now I have a log file, which is telling me that /dev/sda6: No such file or directory
<dergringo> hey guys is there a driver that can be used for HP Color LaserJet 2600n?
<wolferines> what a pain in the a$$
<livingdaylight> LjL: yes, it si playing no problem. BUt i want to burn it to dvd. I had DeVeDe to convert .avi to iso but this ogm format threw me
<LjL> livingdaylight: hm, the devede description doesn't mention Ogg Theora, but then it says it supports anything that mplayer supports... i assume mplayer would support Ogg
<livingdaylight> LjL: interesting, suggests that in theory it should convert ogm to iso aswell then... only trying out will tell ^^
<wolferines> well, this all really messed up my system
<wolferines> thanks for the help :/
<meme-1> jhutchins: Worked like a charm! Thanks!  BTW... this solution is certainly good enough... but I am curious if there is another alternative to ls -Rl >xxx because it sure isn't as "clean" as DIR /s /on >xxx.  For instance, I don't need to see permisions and ownership (this info is obvious to me and just takes up space).
<jhutchins> meme-1: The documentation for the bash shell might give you more detail on it.
<wolferines> having a problem with which is exactly /home
<Netboy541> so i have a SAA7134 tv card i haven't gotten to work for about 2 weeks now
<Netboy541> anyone have ANY ideas before I just give up?
<wolferines> 2 weeks?
<jhutchins> Netboy541: Find anything on google?
<wolferines> i would have just given it like 2 days
<wolferines> lol
<jazzK> hi all
<Netboy541> yeah my post is the first one on google if that says anything
<jazzK> my problem, when i lock the session and try to unlock, my password fail
<wolferines> well, here goes the third install
<Netboy541> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386946
<Netboy541> that's the story.... so if anyone has any ideas, i'd sure appreciate it.
<swanfl> just thought I'd let you guys know I'm going back to Gentoo
<jhutchins> Netboy541: I would guess that it's not supported.
<Netboy541> says it is
<Netboy541> in the kernel
<Netboy541> it detects it, and everything....
<Netboy541> now you see why i'm so aggravated.. lol
<sozialarsch> hi
<sozialarsch> i've got a little problem or question...
<sozialarsch> i'm now using the radeon driver for my 9700Mobility radeon
<livingdaylight> LjL: ogg rocks
<sozialarsch> and glxgears runs normal..
<sozialarsch> but when i install xorg-driver-fglrx
<sozialarsch> and still don't use fglrx
<livingdaylight> DeVeDe Rocks!
<sozialarsch> glxgears runs slowly...
<verms> Hello!
<verms> Un noob de plus sur Kubuntu: moi!
<livingdaylight> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<verms> oups orry
<livingdaylight> verms: pas'd probleme
<verms> :)
<tuxligo> hi!
<frojnd> hello!
<frojnd> how can I get rid of kernesl in my GRUB
<frojnd> the problem is I have kubuntu and xubuntu
<frojnd> and I have installed kubuntu and xubuntu twice time
<Ashex|Work> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<frojnd> so I have 4 choices in GRUB
<Ashex|Work> you can remove entries from there
<Ashex|Work> however be careful what you remove, it's not difficult to kill grub by snarfing menu.lst
<blue|palm> can anyone tell me why amarok could possibly play mp3's with much noise (if i use totem for example it plays fine)
<Ashex|Work> noise?
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: can I pastebin and u tell me what is what :D
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: couse I have too many choices :P
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, sure
<frojnd> just a sec
<pafnutiy> hi! can anyone tell me whats the best program for windows application launching on ubuntu? wine?
<Skuller> can anyone give me the command to edit my xorg.conf?
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11207/
<frojnd> don't get scared :D
<Skuller> pafnutiy: yes wine is quite good
<Skuller> then theres cedega as well
<Skuller> !wine | pafnutiy
<ubotu> pafnutiy: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Skuller> !cedega | pafnutiy
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: I only need kernel 2.6.17-11 kubuntu and 2.6.17-10 - xubuntu
<ubotu> pafnutiy: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<AudiAt3r> Thx 4 beautiful OS :)
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, I'll clean it up for you
<Ashex|Work> that's a very messy menu
<frojnd> yep
<frojnd> :>
<Skuller> can someone please tell me the path to my xorg.conf file?
<frojnd> Skuller: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skuller> frojnd: thnx
<frojnd> Skuller: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pafnutiy> thanx
<soulrider> are there any c++ programmers here ?
<frojnd> soulrider: /j #c++
<blue|palm> I can program in c++
<blue|palm> soulrider: me
<soulrider> i just wanna ask a simple question
<blue|palm> soulrider: go ahead and ask
<soulrider> ok, how different is the code you write on windows than the one in windows
<soulrider> ?
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11208/
<blue|palm> soulrider: wha?
<Ashex|Work> I cleaned it up, edited the titles to state the actual distro
<soulrider> because im starting to learn C++ (i know java) and i was sent some code. It wont comple with gcc though
<blue|palm> soulrider: huh?
<Ashex|Work> and added a couple comments in to point out which is kubuntu and which is ubuntu
<soulrider> second windows y linux, sorry :P
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, make a backup of menu.lst first
<Ashex|Work> sudo cp menu.lst menu.lst.bak
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: tnx, I will
<blue|palm> soulrider: there is something called ANSI C++ which is cross-platform
<blue|palm> soulrider: it is basiccally a standard
<soulrider> i see
<blue|palm> soulrider: its the one where you have a main function etc and your #includes at the top
<blue|palm> soulrider: if it compiles on linux it should compile on windows
<soulrider> at college were gonna program using visual .net2005
<blue|palm> soulrider: thats really easy :)
<soulrider> but since i use linux i wanna know how i will have to write stuff for it to compile on windows also
<blue|palm> soulrider: ooh not so easy
<blue|palm> soulrider: Lots of things to consider...
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> i will be writing console apps
<blue|palm> soulrider: ah thats not so bad then
<soulrider> ok
<blue|palm> soulrider: as long as you stick to using STL and ANSI standrads it should compile on unix systems, and windows
<soulrider> once we start to write actual code im gonna ask my teacher what the deal is witht he compilers
<wolferines> doesnt look like my mouse driver is loaded properly
<blue|palm> soulrider: call g++ on your file
<wolferines> what can I do to troubleshoot it?
<blue|palm> soulrider: instead of gcc
<soulrider> k, hold on
<soulrider> let me see if i didnt delete the stuff :P
<blue|palm> soulrider: hehe
<blue|palm> can anyone tell me why amarok could possibly play mp3's with much noise (if i use totem for example it plays fine)
<soulrider> blue|palm: wont work, it gives me an error that the main method must return an int
<blue|palm> soulrider: so make it return an int :)
<blue|palm> soulrider: return 0;
<soulrider> blue|palm: i tried that today, but it didnt work
<soulrider> the main() method returns void though
<blue|palm> soulrider: it must be the last line of your function (to keep things simple)
<wolferines> my mouse works fine at the login screen, but once it heads into the wm, it slows right down
<blue|palm> soulrider: ah.... int main(void){code}
<blue|palm> soulrider: thats what it should be
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: don't know if I paste it all before :S http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11208/
<soulrider> let me see if it compiles that way
<blue|palm> soulrider: on unix systems you have to return an int from your function
<soulrider> i see
<blue|palm> soulrider: or on linux you have to at least :)
<blue|palm> soulrider: this applies to the main function
<soulrider> uhm im still getting some errors
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: me idiot, this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11210/
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, ah, confused me for a second :p
<soulrider> and theres no binary
<tuxligo> KDE: Enjoy The Experence!
<soulrider> blue|palm: theres actually a crapload of errors :P
<blue|palm> soulrider: so KISS : (Keep it simple stupid) start with something really simple
<wolferines> this is right after a new install btw
<blue|palm> soulrider: do this #include <iostream>
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, what was that first one?
<soulrider> blue|palm: its the tutorial i got from the site :P
<blue|palm> soulrider: int main(void){
<blue|palm> soulrider: int sum = 1+2;
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11207/
<blue|palm> soulrider: std::cout << sum << std::endl;
<blue|palm> soulrider: return 0;
<blue|palm> soulrider: }
<wolferines> help with my mouse, anyone?
<tuxligo> Chilean, let's go to UBUNTU CHILE #ubuntu-cl
<tuxligo> Chilenos, vamos a Ubuntu Chile #ubuntu-cl
<blue|palm> soulrider: pick up a good book :)
<soulrider> blue|palm: wont work or something =/
<blue|palm> soulrider: my advice
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11211/
<soulrider> thinking in c++? :P
<blue|palm> soulrider: hehe, i know of it, but i never used it
<blue|palm> soulrider: I picked up a SAMS teach yourself C++ book, but in some countries those can be really expensive
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: tnx
<frojnd> lemme reboot
<blue|palm> soulrider: like in mine
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, no problem :)
<soulrider> blue|palm: probably here :P
<mjungo> Hi folks Im struggeling to share my printer from a kubuntu pc to another kubuntu pc (both 6.10) I use the printer system settings tool. All goes ok until it asks for a password and non work. All docs point to ubuntu and that uses different tools. Can anyone help please.
<soulrider> wolferines: i got no idea about your mouse problem, you might wanna search the forums
<blue|palm> soulrider: look for a tutorial on basic linux programming
<wolferines> sure
<wolferines> weird that it happens right after a new install
<mrp193> I just installed i386 and i am trying to download nvidia graphics card driver... is Linux IA32 the correct driver to DL?
<soulrider> blue|palm: i only had one class, so its not like im not gonna learn it eventually :P
<soulrider> mrp193: dont get them fromt he nvidia site
<mrp193> no?
<soulrider> no
<mrp193> what should i do?
<soulrider> is this the first time you sue ubuntu?
<mrp193> yes
<mrp193> im a noob
<soulrider> ah, i thought so
<mrp193> first time ive ever used linux period.
<soulrider> no problem man, were here to help
<mrp193> ty
<blue|palm> soulrider: i just compiled what i gave to u
<blue|palm> soulrider: it works fine
<bobdhicks> Newbe needs help. I'm trying to install a program. I click in KBE and i guess Adapt comes up. Can't get any programs into it. How do I do it?
<soulrider> theres a thing we have here thats called repositories, windows doesnt have it, ebcause it sucks :P
<blue|palm> soulrider: using g++ i get the standard a.out file :)
<mrp193> okay repositories.... what are they and how do i use them?
<soulrider> mrp193: basically, theres TONS of software in servers that you can download and install with a songle command
<mrp193> oh yeah?
<soulrider> yup
<soulrider> do this
<soulrider> press alt + space and type
<soulrider> adept
<mrp193> is something supposed to come up when i press alt + space?
<soulrider> uhm, maybe it doesnt
<soulrider> ok, dont worry, hold on a sec
<mrp193> should i open terminal?
<soulrider> no, do this
<mrp193> k
<soulrider> k menu > system > adept manager
<mrp193> i cant find adept manager
<soulrider> uhm, youre using Ubuntu or Kubuntu ?
<mrp193> ubuntu
<soulrider> ahh
<wolferines> synaptic
<soulrider> look for synaptiv
<soulrider> synaptic*
<wolferines> maybe its not added in your menu
<blue|palm> soulrider: do you get an a.out file when you call gcc filename.cpp?
<mrp193> wait, before i do anything should i use kubuntu?
<wolferines> edit your menu listing to display
<mrp193> or is ubuntu okay?
<soulrider> blue|palm: i got a ile called s.out
<blue|palm> soulrider: thats good
<soulrider> ubuntu is ok
<soulrider> the difference in kubuntu
<blue|palm> soulrider: call ./s.ou
<wolferines> mrp193: you mean use Gnome (ubuntu) or KDE (kubuntu)
<blue|palm> soulrider: call ./s.out
<soulrider> is the graphical enviroment
<mjungo> May I politely ask for som help with getting my printe shared in KDE/kubuntu 6.10, please
<mrp193> synaptic?
<soulrider> yup, synaptic
<wolferines> mjungo: u using Samba?
<mrp193> im in it
<blue|palm> soulrider: its working then if you get a .out file
<soulrider> blue|palm: that works! :P
<soulrider> awesome mrp193
<blue|palm> soulrider: thats your .exe in windows terminology
<blue|palm> soulrider: your executable :)
<soulrider> with synaptic you can search and download stuff fromt he repositories!
<wolferines> new install #4 :/
<soulrider> yeah blue|palm
<blue|palm> soulrider: happy C++ coding and welcome to the best power-language on the planet :)
<soulrider> mrp193: basically wheny ou wanna install something, you use synaptic
<soulrider> thanks blue|palm :)
<blue|palm> soulrider: np :)
<soulrider> mrp193: want me to guide you via PM? i gety confused on this channel :P
<mrp193> sure
<wolferines> what OEM mode in a new install?
<blue|palm> Can anyone tell me that their kde performance in kubuntu is shocking? Like mine? The rendering and loading times of applications like konqueror is pathetic, and navigating in konqueror is soooo much slower than in nautilus, yet I am addicted to KDE and cannot use gnome :(
<wolferines> blue: when did it start happening?
<blue|palm> Is there anything i can do about it?
<blue|palm> wolferines: hmm... id say after I got my ati drivers working properly
<blue|palm> wolferines: I think it could be that...
<al> can anyoune help me with jack and alsa configuration?
<al> erhm, please?
<wolferines> can you check your fps wtih glxgears?
<blue|palm> wolferines: ok will do
<blue|palm> wolferines: I have direct rendering etc. because I can run an xgl session with beryl (which i dont use)
<wolferines> did u ever have beryl running?
<blue|palm> wolferines: yes, I occasionally do go into it
<blue|palm> wolferines: Its a seperate session to the one i usually run
<blue|palm> 7723 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1544.600 FPS
<mjungo> please can soneone help me with installing a shared printer on kubuntu 10.6, please
<wolferines> with an ATI card
<blue|palm> which shows that my card is running
<blue|palm> fine
<wolferines> well, those are high fps
<blue|palm> wolferines: yes
<blue|palm> wolferines: exactly
<wolferines> so the 3D is working
<blue|palm> wolferines: yes
<wolferines> well, its something with the 2D or your ps
<wolferines> check your processes using ps -A
<blue|palm> wolferines: Which is why I cant understand the poor kde performance (compared to gnome on the same machine) and of course I hate gnome....
<wolferines> then if thats not it, look for 2D issues with your card
<wolferines> u use beryl in KDE?
<blue|palm> wolferines: yes
<blue|palm> wolferines: Is that a problem?
<wolferines> sorry, I am just amazed
<wolferines> lol
<blue|palm> wolferines: lol
<blue|palm> wolferines: it wasnt that bad
<mjungo> what is the default username and password on a newly installed Kubuntu cups system? please I am getting nuts here.
<blue|palm> wolferines: it was quite easy
<wolferines> well, I bought a new nvidia, just because it took me more than 2 days to setup
<mrp193> what is artsmessage?
<blue|palm> wolferines: I spoke to the beryl developers (I am a developer :) ) to find out how beryl works and worked from there, I love programs like beryl
<wolferines> and now I am on my forth new install or the OS
<blue|palm> wolferines: wow, im gonna reinstall only for feisty
<wolferines> did you compile the source then blue?
<wolferines> s/the/from/
<blue|palm> wolferines: I have both beryl-svn binaries and beryl-svn compiled on my OS on different sessions
<wolferines> well, you obviously know much more than me
<blue|palm> wolferines: performance is the same, which i why I love ubuntu/kubuntu so much :)
<blue|palm> wolferines: lol
<wolferines> hope you find a resolution
<blue|palm> wolferines: only from a developers perspective... im still a linux noob :) (I started using it about 20 days ago)
<wolferines> what languages?
<blue|palm> wolferines: C++, Java, Python, BASIC
<wolferines> hehe
<mjungo> hello please can someone help me with a printing problem in kubuntu
<wolferines> basic eh?
<mrp193> i am back
<blue|palm> wolferines: also C and C++.net
<blue|palm> wolferines: yeah BASIC was what I learned first
<wolferines> anything fun though?
<blue|palm> wolferines: yeah... I make games in my spare time :)
<wolferines> ah, nice
<blue|palm> wolferines: not that I get much free time these days
<wolferines> tried to program an atari once
<wolferines> wasnt too successful
<blue|palm> wolferines: hehe
<mrp193> okay
<wolferines> its hard outputting the result to a screen, never realized it was so difficult
<blue|palm> wolferines: if there is anything I want to add to the linux community... it would be to get some decent recent and modern 3D games exclusive to linux
<wolferines> yeah
<wolferines> but wine is out there
<blue|palm> wolferines: true
<blue|palm> wolferines: But we still suffer performance cuts
<blue|palm> wolferines: about 10%
<wolferines> right
<mjungo> Im still stuggeling for my second computer to print to the printer on my first one both have kubuntu please, please help!
<wolferines> well, ill let you get back to your issue
<blue|palm> wolferines: imagine making a game free for download as a linux binary and selling it for windows and mac :)
<wolferines> hehe
<blue|palm> wolferines: That would be evil :)
<blue|palm> wolferines: but productive
<wolferines> or is it genius?
<wolferines> lol
<blue|palm> wolferines: lol
<blue|palm> wolferines: how many processes do you have running?
<wolferines> one, the installer :)
<blue|palm> wolferines: lol
<wrhowc> elow
<blue|palm> wolferines: your reinstalling
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<wolferines> yeah
<wolferines> having a few issues here
<blue|palm> wolferines: well im going to go watch tv on my mythtv powered media centre :) cya
<mjungo> GUS: someone point me to a Kubuntu docu about sharing a printer in KDE PLEASE.
<wolferines> later
<m_tadeu> hi there
<wolferines> mjungo: u using Samba?
<m_tadeu> is there a cervisia like application for svn?
<wrhowc> why doesn't my kubuntu auto connects to internet
<wolferines> wrhowc new install?
<wrhowc> yes
<wolferines> did you setup your internet during the install?
<wrhowc> bit first time i installed it
<wrhowc> it worked
<mjungo> wolferines I use a standard Kubutu install.10.6. The printing system is cups. The rpinter is runing ok on the first pc. Samba is installed but i dont know if it is running.
<wrhowc> but now it doesn't
<soulrider> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<wolferines> mjungo: well,do you have any other systems on your LAN, and you can view them?
<Narada> anyone able to tell how to compile subversion on ubuntu i.e. what the with-apxs= and --with-apache= values will be?
<wrhowc> windows? yes
<wrhowc> but i can configure eth0
<wrhowc> if i connect it manualy works fine
<wrhowc> i mean to internet
<Ashex|Work> Narada, why don't you just use apt to install subversion?
<mjungo> wolferines: Im a bit a newbie. So please bare with me. There are two systems on the LAN. once called server one called client1
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: do you have the connect at startup flag on?
<Narada> Ashex|Work: versions are ancient
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: while u gave me those instructions.. the name are switched..
<mjungo> wolferines: the server hass the USB printer installed and running fine.
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, my mistake
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: and do I have to edit menu.lst on both kernels?
<mjungo> wolferines: now the clinet should use the same printer.
<wolferines> mjungo: u might want to just answer my questions
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, you can just rename with nano
<wrhowc> flag on? im new so
<wolferines> might make it alot easier
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, only the one your booting off of
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: how do u specify that'
<mjungo> wolferines: what do you mean by other system and what by vieing them?
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: on the system settings go to the network settings
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, bios boot priority
<mjungo> wolferines: Viewing with what?
<wolferines> sorry, I dont think I can help you mjungo
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: enter to  administrator mode
<c0nv1ct> mjungo: what OS is the server with the printer using?
<wrhowc> where
<mjungo> Kubuntu 10.6
<frojnd> Ashex|Work: root            (hd0,0)
<frojnd> tjat means that this kernel's menu is in charge?
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: double click on the eth0
<c0nv1ct> mjungo: and you are connecting using a linux client as well?
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, more or less. It states the location of the root partition
<Ashex|Work> disk 0 partition 0
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: and check the activate when the computer starts
<mjungo> c0nvlct: yes it is an identical install Kubuntu10.6 on the clinet as well.
<wrhowc> ok
<wrhowc> that was cheked
<c0nv1ct> mjungo: ok, and have you setup CUPS on the server?
<wrhowc> i leave the auto?
<mjungo> c0nvlct: When I use the System settings printing applet I get as far as seeing the printer on the server machine but then it asks for a username and password and noen on the sytedm seem to work.
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: yep leave it
<mjungo> c0nvlct: yes cups is up and running fire ont he server.
<wrhowc> hum
<wrhowc> ok
<c0nv1ct> mjungo: do you need it to authenticate? or would it be ok to set it up so anyone on the network can print?
<mjungo> c0nvlct: As I said ist is an out of the box install.
<wrhowc> i'll go and try it
<wrhowc> brb
<frojnd> hm now I have problems with mounting partitions,
<mjungo> c0nvlct: Kubuntu uses the cups system by defaut am I right.
<wrhowc> 1 question
<frojnd> fdisk -l shows that there is /dev/sda1/
<frojnd> /dev/sda1
<frojnd> but I can't mount it
<wrhowc> gateway
<mjungo> c0nvlct: If would be good to set it up so anyone can print
<wrhowc> has some problem
<c0nv1ct> mjungo: yes i believe so, but there is some configuring that needs to be done
<frojnd> /dev/sda1/ is also disk 0 partition 0 and has GRUB in charge..
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: what do you mean?
<wrhowc> The default Gateway IP address is invalid
<mjungo> c0nvlct: any documentation for this?
<mjungo> c0nvlct: or can you coach me though it,please
<c0nv1ct> mjungo: i'm looking for it, i just setup CUPS at another location, i cant find the docs i used
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: do yo have a direct connection or you're using a router?
<wrhowc> direct
<wrhowc> no ruter i use switch
<wrhowc> not router
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: anyhow i think you have to set the switch ip as your gateway
<mjungo> c0nvlct: I find that most docs go to a ubuntu setup and somehow it does not equeate.
<wrhowc> and that is?
<wrhowc> i don't have any ip
<frojnd> can someone tell me why, I can't mount /dev/sda1 here is fdisk -l output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11220/
<wrhowc> every vomputer has it's own
<wolferines> why would a new install change from previous installs, this last one, all my icons in my drop-down menus are missing, where they werent before
<m_tadeu> wrhowc: do you know the ip of your switch?
<wolferines> and my mouse is acting strange as well
<mjungo> c0nvlct: what would be the cups username and password on a new kubuntu install. It seems not one of my users or the root/sudo password do it.
<c0nv1ct> mjungo: are you able to browse directly to the CUPS server?
<c0nv1ct> mjungo: use a web browser i mean
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, it may already be mounted
<mjungo> yes from server as well as clinet in firefox using 192.168.0.7:361
<Ashex|Work> frojnd, type mount to check
<Ashex|Work> df -h works too
<Ashex|Work> ah, he left
<Ashex|Work> oh well
<mars^> Hi. What is the name of vista looking window decoration on new Kubuntu?
<mars^> Hi. What is the name of vista looking window decoration on new Kubuntu?
<mars^> i have it
<mars^> thanks
<kaner_> Is there  a good/simple way to setup a webproxy server on an kubuntu box? i already have a working apache install. im talking something similar to "the-cloak.com"
<Ashex|Work> kaner_, phproxy?
<m_tadeu> is there a frontend to svn?
<wrhowc_> back
<kaner_> hrm, ill look into it, thanks
<frutax> i'm having trouble with usb devices automounting (printer, external drives). it's happening on more than one usb port though, and sometimes a reboot will fix this...sound like a software problem or a hardware problem?
<soulrider> mrp193: tell me when youre looking at this channel
<mrp193> i am
<soulrider> k, you can ask stuff like how to install mp3 support for example
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soulrider> and the bot gives you tutorials
<mrp193> ok
<wolferines> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wolferines> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<eilker> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<eilker> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devilsadvocate> how  do i recoonfigure xorg?
<rstanca> devilsadvocate: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<devilsadvocate> thanks rstanca
<al> Can anyone help me with jackd installation, please?
<eilker> !gpdasm
<Kr4t05> Can someone tell me how I can write a macro that will simulate a CTRL+T press every few seconds?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpdasm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolferines> anyone good with Nvidia Twinview setup?
<soulrider> wolferines: i used it a couple of times and it worked great!
<wolferines> how did you get it working?
<wolferines> edit the xorg.conf manually?
<wolferines> or just use nvidia-xconfig ?
<binks> anyone no how to install an epson r220 as the drivers not in the list
<jhutchins> binks: Check epson.com, they may have one.
<jhutchins> binks: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R200
<binks> its in the gutenprint package but i cant get it to show up in the list where are the pdd files held
<jhutchins> binks: man locate
<binks> in edgy its fine but im testing fiesty and it appears to be back to warty printer setup
<meme-2> Any idea why I keep getting disconnected..... more so... why I get a nick error each time I reconnect?
<meme-2> ah... IRC thinks I am still connected as meme-1
<jhutchins> meme-2: The nic error is because of a ghost nic - the server thinks your nic is still logged in.
<meme-2> yep... just saw that.
<jhutchins> Yep.
<Chetwin> How can I get the Kde Wallet to work how it is supposed to?  it stores my passwords the first time around, but never auto populates what it's supposed to.  I'm always asked to re-enter my passwords
<meme-2> Anyone familiar with making K3b work with Ubuntu? It fails every time with "unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: input/output error" - I believe this is a "not being in root" issue.. But darnit! I am the only person who uses this computer. I believe I need to lauch k3b as "kdesu k3b" - correct?
<Chetwin> meme-2: yes
<Chetwin> Launch it as root every time and you'll be golden
<jhutchins> Shouldn't.  Run the k3b setup script.
<Chetwin> All the yapp about adding a burning group and then adding yourself is a crap shute
<xbesnard> Hello, I search for help for installing a LEADTEK DTV2000H (analog/DVB-T&Radio tuner with Conexant CX23880 chipset) with Kubuntu Dapper (kernel 2.6.15-26-386). With LSPCI and modprobe, it looks fine but it doesnt work. Do I need to recompile the kernel. thanks for the answer. Xav
<Chetwin> jhutchins: that doesn't work for some of us
<Chetwin> Just inlucky
<Chetwin> How can I get the Kde Wallet to work how it is supposed to?  it stores my passwords the first time around, but never auto populates what it's supposed to.  I'm always asked to re-enter my passwords
<meme-2> But what about launching from the desktop? What properties do I need to change?  Chg access from read only to read/write?
<jhutchins> !repeat | Chetwin
<DaSkreech> !rrooted
<ubotu> Chetwin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rrooted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !rrootage
<xbesnard> for my information, what is the problem with DTV2000H?  Does i work with Edgy?
<ubotu> rrootage: arcade-style space shooting game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.23a-4 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 240 kB
<jhutchins> meme-2: Have you tried the k3bsetup script?
<Chetwin> jhutchins: that doesn't work for some of us
<DaSkreech> Blinking rrootage
<DaSkreech> It kills my KDe session
<jhutchins> Chetwin: You said that.
<meme-2> jhutchins: I used synoptic to install.... I will look 4 and at the script
<Chetwin> jhutchins: Yah, cuz everyone always comes with "Add the burning group and add user to the group.  Or use k3bsetup2 to make it work."  That doesn't help some of us
<jhutchins> Chetwin: Then you have other problems.
<Chetwin> Maybe so, but I just run as root and it works.
<meme-2> jhutchins: thx found it
<DaSkreech> !bugs
<jhutchins> Chetwin: Which release are you on?  Did you upgrade or clean install?
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Chetwin> Clean install of Edgy
<jhutchins> What's the owner & group of the CD device?
<Chetwin> I have about 90% of the things I need working
<Chetwin> I don't know, but the simple answers that I listed before don't work for me
<jhutchins> Chetwin: There are good reasons not to run things as root.  This isn't windows.
<Chetwin> jhutchins: I completely agree with you.  However, linux isn't perfect.  (i.e. my kde wallet issue)
<Chetwin> jhutchins: Once in a while my knetworkmanager crashes on me and I have to force quit it and reload it
<binks> arr jhutchins the gutenptint driver was installed but not the printer database in adept fs
<jhutchins> That's exactly the kind of issue that can come from running the wrong thing as root.
<meme-2> jhutchins: no burning group set... but what if I put in admin? Permissions on DVD are 660 root.admin
<Chetwin> jhutchins: Are you refferring to my wallet issue?
<jhutchins> meme-2: The actual device (/dev/hdc in my case) should be root:cdrom.
<jhutchins> Chetwin: Yes.
<Chetwin>  jhutchins: I'm not running the wallet as root
<jhutchins> Chetwin: Wallet doesn't work correctly for me either, but I tried to disable it, so it's probably something I did.
<jhutchins> meme-2: ls -l /dev/dvd should show you which device it's pointing to.
<Chetwin> jhutchins: I don't understand how that relates to my issue
<jhutchins> I dislike wallet, it's too much of a Windows copycat thing for me.
<meme-2> jhutchins: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-03-19 16:24 /dev/dvd -> hdb
<jhutchins> Chetwin: When you run things as root, files you change or create - sometimes without knowing it - are owned by root and can't be changed by the user.
<Chetwin> jhutchins: I would like an alternative to entering my password everytime
<DASkreech> Should I use launchpad for universe bugs?
<jhutchins> meme-2: So what counts is the actual owner/group of /dev/hdb
<Chetwin> jhutchins: I prefer wallet over keyring simply because I don't want to enter a password to use my passwords.  Seems totally redundant
<jhutchins> Chetwin: So would I.
<Chetwin> Okay all, I'm off like a prom dress
<jhutchins> Chetwin: Strange, I always have to enter a password to start wallet.
<Chetwin> jhutchins: You can choose to leave it blank the first time, only gnome keyring complains about not setting a password
<Chetwin> jhutchins: Or maybe you're the one running things as root ;-)
<jhutchins> Chetwin: Perhaps this is why it doesn't work for you.  For me, it wants my account password.
<jhutchins> Chetwin: No, I actually told two programs not to use it, but kubuntu hard-codes some stuff to force it.  I think that's why it breaks.
<Chetwin> jhutchins: Works in other distros just fine and in previous versions of kubuntu
<jhutchins> Chetwin: Worked perfectly on my older Mandriva installs, but I disabled it.  Worked in Gentoo as well.
<jhutchins> Chetwin: File a bugreport yet?
<Chetwin> jhutchins: I'm gonna look into the forums when I get back home
<Chetwin> jhutchins: Bug reports are a crap shute too.  Every one that I've filed has gotten an automatic response from bugzilla and then nothing else for months.  Waste of time
<Chetwin> I really have to run tho
<DASkreech> !soun
<DASkreech> !sound
<Chetwin> Be back in a couple hours
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<meme-2>  jhutchins: Thx again... looks like it is working. But it is mildly annoying that I must enter my password each time I launch k3b. :-] 
<mirek> hej :)
<jhutchins> Chetwin: http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#intro
<jhutchins> meme-2: Hm, yes, that would be annoying.  Not sure why it's doing that.
<jhutchins> meme-2: Which release?
<Phoenix92x> hiya, um..Im getting an odd error. I try to ping anything I get "connect: No buffer space available" I cant get to websites either, torrents work fine though. message remains unchanged regardless of network load
<DASkreech> how can I tell if a process is actually doing work or is in a busy wait?
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: What kind of network adapter do you have?
<jhutchins> DASkreech: top, ps.
<jhutchins> ps ax being the most common usage.
<Phoenix92x> realtek something or other
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: Wireless? Cat5?
<Phoenix92x> sorry for the vagueness, I havn't had a problem with it in the 3 years Ive had it
<Phoenix92x> oh, its a wired card
<Phoenix92x> cat5e cable's in it now
<Alonea> ok, I had to leave unexpectedly a couple days ago and I was trying to get amarok to work. something about permissions getting messed up. When I load the program it says "Updating Database" and then goes away.
<meme-2> jhutchins: can't tell you right now... it's burning a dvd... strange that I cannot access the menus.
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: I take it you've rebooted?
<jhutchins> meme-2: That's normal.  The burn process hasn't returned control to the program.
<DASkreech> It's been using 89% for a while now
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: yep
<jhutchins> meme-2: by release I meant of kubuntu - edgy, feisty?
<Alonea> also, the battery symbol in my taskbar is missing. how do I get it back?
<jhutchins> DASkreech: What'st the process?
<DASkreech> kspread
<meme-2> jhutchins: Oh... sorry.. edgy!
<jhutchins> DASkreech: What's it supposed to be doing?  Opening a file?  Running a macro?
<meme-2> jhutchins: re: normal.... so that is another Windows vs Linux thing I have to get used to? lol
<DASkreech> Never mind it jsut stopped
<Phoenix92x> it stops giving the error on and off, and I can't figure out why
<DASkreech> jhutchins: It's opening a folder of CSV files
<DASkreech> jhutchins: I think I know why it's asking for the passwor
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: Sounds like a driver or hardware error, or something like being actually out of ram.
<DASkreech> meme-2: you probably are not in the right group
<Phoenix92x> ...that would be most odd...given that Its running with 2 GB and I dont have that much running...
<meme-2> DASkreech: right group?
<Phoenix92x> interesting
<DASkreech> meme-2: Yeah I don't recall ever having to put in my password
<DASkreech>  I'm betting there is a cdrw group or something that you have to be a part of to burn seamlessly
<meme-2> DASkreech: According to what I've just read... apparently that is expected behavior (using kdesu k3b)
<sozialarsch> ~wacko wacko
<Jonty> Any way to get detailed information about installed debs?
<jhutchins> DASkreech: think it's "cdrom" on kubuntu.
<meme-2> It isn't that important as long as it works.
<jhutchins> meme-2: Did you run that k3bsetup script?
<bimmel> can somone tell me how to start a cpp programm in console? i used g++ programm.cpp -o programm.o
<bimmel> how can i start the program?
<meme-2> jhutchins: yes
<jhutchins> meme-2: That _should_ make it possible to start without the password.
<DASkreech> meme-2: Oh yeah if you are openeing k3b with kdesu
<DASkreech> Though technically you can get it to stop doing that as well
<meme-2> Hmmm.... must have done something wrong.... but it does work and I am happy for that. :-)
<DASkreech>  it's just not very secure
<meme-2> I will look more in depth later.
<DASkreech> Jonty: dpkg -l I think
<D_Ed> bimmel: chmod a+x programm.o then ./programm.o
<meme-2> It was important to get this demo DVD burned for the moment.
<jhutchins> meme-2: We could work it out now.
<D_Ed> bimmel: though I stronly reccommend using an IDE (kdevelop) if it's going to be a larger program than just one file
<bimmel> thx D_Ed
<jhutchins> meme-2: ls -l /dev/cdrw
<Jonty> DASkreech: I'm really wanting to look at the dependencies
<meme-2> But K3b seems quite slow or is that my imagination? 4.3GB in 16 minutes.  And the darn verify just failed! One moment jhutchins... need to find out why???
<soulrider> !klauncher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klauncher - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DASkreech> Jonty: try apt:/
<Jonty> cheers
<meme-2> jhutchins: results: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-03-19 16:24 /dev/cdrw -> hdb
<Jonty> wow, haven't seen this before
<meme-2> pretty much the same as the DVD
<jhutchins> meme-2: Ok, now ls -l /dev/hdb
<D_Ed> jhutchins: the k3b setup utility should fix all permissions
<jhutchins> meme-2: Oh, sorry, we do want the actual hd? device for the burner.
<jhutchins> D_Ed: Should, but apparently didn't.
<DASkreech> soulrider: klauncher?
<D_Ed> jhutchins: ok, sorry was jumping in halfway through a conv.
<soulrider> DASkreech: someone asked me aobut it and i dont really know what it is
<jhutchins> D_Ed: Had another guy here who had a similar problem, script didn't work for him.
<soulrider> so i asked the bot if there wa a pckage called like that
<DASkreech> soulrider: maybe they mean krunner?
<soulrider> he said klauncher
<DASkreech> ok
<DASkreech> Hi claydoh
<claydoh> hola DASkreech
<jhutchins> meme-2: Well, hope somebody's around when you decide to fix it.
<Alonea> so, how do I know if the power thingie is installed or not?
<JohnFlux_> how do I get my dhcp server to not give an IP to myself ? :)
<meme-2> jhutchins: thanks for the continued help. results of ls -l /dev/hdb : brw-rw---- 1 root admin 3, 64 2007-03-19 16:24 /dev/hdb
<meme-2> BTW K3b did burn successfully but not sure why the verification failed.
<meme-2> failed on not finding the 1st file in the compare.
<tyrone> hello everypeople
<tyrone> I just got kubuntu... it took a while to get used to, but it rocks!
<tyrone> my one question is, where can i get a program to convert .rpm files to .tar.gz?
<meme-2> tyrone: chk this out: http://www.slackware.com/config/packages.php
<meme-2> tyrone: chk this out too: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/70992-converting-tar-gz-archive-deb.html
<jhutchins> tyrone: Why would you do that?
<jhutchins> tyrone: The original tarball should be available if you look for it, or you can get the .src.rmp, but that's irrelevant to kubuntu
<meme-2> jhutchins: actually.... can't ubuntu read rpm... pretty sure it can handle them
<coreymon77> alien
<coreymon77> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<frojnd> why I can't use kate: here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11244/
<meme-2> That must have been what I read (re: alien)
<jhutchins> !kdesu | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<jhutchins> meme-2: The problem is that kubuntu does some basic system level things very differently than RPM based systems.
<SolidSource> so, I take it that they aren't putting k3b 1.0 into edgy repos any time soon
<frojnd> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<frojnd> don't get it
<frojnd> if I wanna create file "index.php" I use kdesu index.php and thatn it asks me to write my pass... and than it says command index.php not found..
<Alonea> frojnd: I have never gotten gksudo to work...
<SolidSource> gksudo = ubuntu
<SolidSource> kdesu = kubuntu
<yacoob> what's the deal with firefox' menu decolorize on mouse movement? :((
<frojnd> SolidSource: so If I wanna create fole index.php (I must have root access) how can I do that?
<frojnd> fole=file
<SolidSource> run "kdesu <app>" and create the file
<frojnd> SolidSource: kdesu kate ?
<SolidSource> yep
<SolidSource> kdesu is gksudo for kubuntu
<SolidSource> works the same way
<Alonea> ah, ok, didn't know that...was following instructions for something. Now, anyone know how I can get my amarok back to working order?
<meme-2> okay.... I might be a bit confused.... kdesu vs gksudo - what is the difference?  I am using kdesu on kubuntu successfully. Or... does it matter that my distro began life as ubuntu and morphed itself into kubuntu after I had installed a number of educational prgs from Synoptic?
<SolidSource> most tuts are written for ubuntu...you must change commands to their KDE form for kubuntu
<DASkreech> meme-2: If you are using the KDE desktop environment use kdesu
<DASkreech>  if you re using a gtk based desktop use gksudo
<meme-2> DASkreech: I am using Gnome..... oh heck... I am not even sure anymore.... LOL!
<meme-2> I am only a week into Linux.
<DASkreech> meme-2: perss Alt+space
<Jonty> meme-2: It doesn't really matter
<DASkreech> Press alt+Space
<DASkreech> If katapult comes up then you are in Kubuntu Which uses KDE :)
<meme-2> "Press alt+Space" then what?
<meme-2> lol
<Jonty> ok, you don't have katapult. Which proves nothing
<DASkreech> meme-2: a easier way is probably alt+F1
<DASkreech> if the menu comes from the bottom it's probably KDE
<Jonty> alt+F7 to get back
<meme-2> alt+f1 brings up application menu
<DASkreech> from the top probably Gnom
<Jonty> oh wait
<Jonty> no
<meme-2> from top
<meme-2> Gnome... wow, I was right... do I get a prize?
<SolidSource> DASkreech: not necessarily...my menus are on the top and I am in kubuntu
<DASkreech> Unless you've been rearranging the menus :)
<Jonty> anyway, meme-2, which program you use to excecute as root doesn't really matte
<Jonty> r..r
<Jonty> haha
<Alonea> Ok, when I click on the amarok icon, it does the bouncy symbol thing, but doesn't load. If I load it in the terminal as user it says "Updating database" thing and doesn't load. If I load it in the terminal as root, it loads fine.
<DASkreech> SolidSource: You haven't been running it for a week
<meme-2> Nope... heck... I am still poking my way around...
<Alonea> Ok, when I click on the amarok icon, it does the bouncy symbol thing, but doesn't load. If I load it in the terminal as user it says "Updating database" thing and doesn't load. If I load it in the terminal as root, it loads fine.
<SolidSource> DASkreech: still...never assume
<DASkreech> Alonea: You need to redo your database
<Jonty> the best way to get aquainted with linux is to do an install you knwo you can break :)
<DASkreech> Alonea: ask in #amarok
<DASkreech> SolidSource: I said Probably as well as qualified it with if you haven't been messing with the menus
<Alonea> sorry about twice...got my channels mixed up
<D_Ed> Alonea: as root it doesn't know where your collection is as your prefs are different for that user
<D_Ed> it won't be a permissions thing
<DASkreech> SolidSource: I could get more authoritative but something easily visual normally helps
<kakarotto> hola
<kakarotto> necesito ayuda
<Alonea> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DASkreech> like looking at the help menu to see if it says systems settings
<kakarotto> XD
<meme-2> BTW, someone in this group claimed (a few days ago) that Linux is difficult to lock up! I've found a way to get a complete freeze up where power cycling is required.
<orient2000> call amarok from konsole and you will see all errors
<jhutchins> meme-2: It's possible.
<jhutchins> meme-2: It's easier to lock the GUI than the actual PC.
<devilsadvocate> meme-2, its possible. its just a less common occurence
<DASkreech> meme-2: Oh I'm pretty sure I can lock up any os
<zbenjamin> what package do i have to install to develop with c++
<DASkreech> meme-2: you can sure setup linux to be very functional and still not lock up though
<meme-2> Unless there is some trick that I don't know of.... mouse still moved but everything else stopped (clock, etc.)
<devilsadvocate> zbenjamin, build-essential
<DASkreech> meme-2: Could you press Alt+F1 ?
<jhutchins> meme-2: If the mouse moved there was hope!
<DASkreech> Alt+Ctrl+F1 ?
<devilsadvocate> meme-2, in that case it wasnt a complete lock up. you probably couldve killed the offensive process on another console
<jhutchins> If the numlock/capslock keys turn the LED's on and off, ther's hope.
<DASkreech> jhutchins: No I've locked up hard and I could still get the mouse to move
<jhutchins> DASkreech: Yeah, me too.
<DASkreech> Couldn't click anything. And keyboard didn't work but the mouse moved around merrily
<zbenjamin> devilsadvocate:  thx
<DASkreech> jhutchins: point taken though It does inspire hope :)
<psygrass> hi.. can someone help me please... i am using ubuntu and wanted to use KDE desktop. i used this command (sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop). the problem is that is has finished downloading ( iguess) and stuck at (Preconfiguring packages ...) for aout 20 minutes now. so i am not sure what is wrong
<jhutchins> DASkreech: Then I've been able to connect via ssh from another box and fix it, but I've also locked it too hard for that as well.
<devilsadvocate> zbenjamin, if you want a graphical IDE, you can take a look at kdevelop as well
<Alonea> ok, this thing is telling me to make my path to /usr/local/arm-elf/bin so how do I do that?
<WhiteRose1> psygrass, you can probably stop it and start it again
<psygrass> whiterose1: thanx...but there is not danger of getting things stuck in the middle?
<WhiteRose1> psygrass, when downloading? No
<shoxi> hello
<devilsadvocate> psygrass, that can be corrected for in any case with a -f
<DASkreech> jhutchins: Should I use launchpad to report universe package bugs?
<zbenjamin> devilsadvocate: do i have to use apt-get ?
<devilsadvocate> (or s it -a.. ?)
<shoxi> german people here?
<DASkreech> !de
<devilsadvocate> zbenjamin, yep
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<zbenjamin> shoxi:  yes
<WhiteRose1> I think it's -a
<devilsadvocate> !build-essential | zbenjamin
<ubotu> zbenjamin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<meme-2> ha ha ha.... you folks are gonna love this newbie move... I tried ALT-CTRL-F1 and didn't know how the heck to get out of there! Exit (as per windows) just brought up a login prompt!  Good thing I have another computer and good thing I know how to Google!
<meme-2> I am finally back!
<zbenjamin> i know how to compile stuff but i'm new to kubuntu
<progek> I get this error trying to start kxdocker-> http://progek.homelinux.net:8080/test/help.png  Any ideas?
<devilsadvocate> zbenjamin, sudo apt-get install build-essential .  after that is doe, the usual gcc and g++ will work on the command line
<jhutchins> meme-2: Unlike Windows, where you run the console from within the GUI, linux runs the console as a native app, like a layer beneath the GUI.  You can shut down the GUI and have a text-only system.
<jhutchins> meme-2: You can also do pretty much everything from the console, including graphics display (and editing).
<Hasrat_USA> good evening
<Cugel> meme-2: which is good -- because you can restart the windows-like GUI without rebooting. Well I like that.
<progek> anyone know of a good alternate for kxdocker besides kiba-dock?
<meme-2> Jhutchins: I am definately curious... I will attempt to see if that consistent lockup" with Scorched 3D
<meme-2> is really a "lockup"
<alert_> hi
<alert_> anybody here?
<alert_> i have question about kubuntu...
<Cugel> Yes?
<Cugel> There are about 350 people here to help you.
<alert_> i have problem with russian locale after distro upgrade...
<alert_> upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<alert_> the main problem - Java apps now not working with russian UTF-8
<DASkreech> Hmm
<alert_> Java apps - jEdit, Sun Studio Enterprise
<DASkreech> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<DASkreech> :-)
<alert_> hm?
<alert_> and in Konsole all is OK, but in system console and urxvt - can see russian, but can't write
<chuck_> i'm having trouble starting x when using the nvidia driver (though it worked yesterday). does anyone know what log file the error would be in from a failed "startx"?
<Trickser2> hi, i am having problems with my wpa connection. I am using knetworkmanager and i lost every 5 seconds the connection, although it normally works well. In windows it does not happen
<LJL> chuck_: i guess /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Trickser2> any ideas?
<chuck_> wow, didn't even see that
<chuck_> thanks LJL
<frojnd> what packages do I have to install for compyling?
<LJL> !build-essential > frojnd    (frojnd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dimp> hey
<Dimp> Distro: Ubuntu 6.10 Linux. System: Pentium 4, 3.2 Ghz, 1.5 gb ddr, 6600 Geforce OC. Problem: "Warning:ipx_socket:port:27015 bind:WSAEINVAL". Info: Connecting to game server via Counter Strike.
<Dimp> =( can anyone help me ?
<bAstidraZor> morning
<Dimp> good morning
<Dimp> can anyone help me =(
<Dimp> can anyone help me?
<mervteck> what you need Dimp
<mervteck> ill do my best
<Dimp> Distro: Ubuntu 6.10 Linux. System: Pentium 4, 3.2 Ghz, 1.5 gb ddr, 6600 Geforce OC. Problem: "Warning:ipx_socket:port:27015 bind:WSAEINVAL". Info: Connecting to game server via Counter Strike.
<mervteck> hmmm
<mervteck> u running cedega or wine
<Dimp> wine
<Dimp> 33
<mervteck> send me an IM
<Dimp> ?
<mervteck> look for an im from me
<mervteck> and talk to me there
<Dimp> yes
<mervteck> k talk to me in there
<Dimp> are you getting anything?
<mervteck> no
<Dimp> I said hello
<Dimp> err
<mervteck> do u have aim or msn
<fignew> you need to register your nickname before you can send IMs
<Dimp> aim
<MotorCityMadMan> using konqueror for web browsing the words are misplaced (over lapping) is there a fix for the problem ?
<Dimp> I can hear you tho
<fignew> mervteck: you get cedega working?
<mervteck> whats ur aim
<mervteck> yes i did fig
<fignew> :)
<paolo704> hi all
<coreymon77> hi guys
<Dimp> try tell me ur s in the priv
<mervteck> i may need your help with figuring out how to install a patch for BF2 through it thouhg =)
<fignew> MotorCityMadMan: try making your font smaller
<MotorCityMadMan> trying now
<fignew> MotorCityMadMan: my old math teacher had the same name online :)
<coreymon77> how do you find out what files/folders are taking up lots/the most space on my drive?
<fignew> !filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Dimp> got it
<fignew> ^^ install that :)
<mervteck> k
<mervteck> message me there
<MotorCityMadMan> fignew| that worked / help i can't see / i can't see / damn bumped my head
<MotorCityMadMan> :-0
<fignew> sweet
<cyril_> Hi !
<mervteck> who was it that was just talking to me in here
<mervteck> like 5 minuets ago
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to find the kmfprotocollibrary.xml file instaleld with kmyfirewall??
<crackhead_25> how does one find a file or search for a file in kubuntu??
<coreymon77> crackhead_25: kmenu--find files/folders
<distroid> fsview is the coolest thing ever
<distroid> to whoever cares
<coreymon77> hi guys
<mervteck> hey
<coreymon77> you know how when you select text, it automatically copies it to klipper
<distroid> sup
<distroid> klipper is cool like that
<coreymon77> is it possible to shut that off
<distroid> hmm
<coreymon77> a friend of mine wants to shut that off
<kakarotto> ayuda en espaol
<coreymon77> if possible
<distroid> why
<coreymon77> says its a pointless annoyance
<distroid> priivacy isssue?
<distroid> it will come in handy soon enough get over it
<coreymon77> !es| kakarotto
<ubotu> kakarotto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<distroid> sorry i have no idea how to do that except kill klipper
<coreymon77> distroid: there must be a way to shut that off
<distroid> or use fluxbox if you want zero pointless annoyance factor
<coreymon77> distroid: its not me, its someone else
<distroid> oh yeah
<distroid> well lemme check
<distroid> brb
<yoavg> Hello. I have some problem installing kubuntu on my laptop: the CD boots fine, then I see the screen with "start or install kubuntu", "start kubuntu in safe..." etc, but when I choose something, the CD seem to be working (light is on) but nothing else happens -- I'm not getting to a new screen or anything.. Anyone has any idea? can I at least somehow have a non-graphic boot, so I can see...
<yoavg> ...where it hangs?
<crackhead_25> yoavg: use the alternate install
<crackhead_25> (not the typical 386)
<yoavg> What does it mean?
<yoavg> Download a different cd?
<crackhead_25> download, burn the i386 altenrate install
<crackhead_25> yes
<crackhead_25> use that one
<crackhead_25> in non-graphical
<crackhead_25> it has a text install option
<yoavg> ok... I'll try that. Thanks.
#kubuntu 2007-03-21
<xst> The print dialog in many applications (e.g. firefox and acroread) has "letter" as the default paper size. How do I set the default paper size to A4?
<easytiger> doesnt kate have an html tidy?
<yoavg> I started d/ling the alternate version.. It'll take a while. Is there any chance of doing something with the regular version (some special boot option or something)?
<dwidmann> easytiger, if it does, it might be part of the  kate-plugins package
<easytiger> yea... i have that.. dont see it.
<dwidmann> I'm pretty sure Quanta does ... and it's more or less a heavily glorified kate :)
<easytiger> hmm. i ran from cli, but it just removed all indentation
<easytiger> tidy -im
<dwidmann> pretty sure quanta has an auto-indenter of sorts too, not sure how well it works ..
<dwidmann> hmm, seems it works pretty well
<Elvis_Presley> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Compleja> thnks xD
<lindinha> ola
<lindinha> boa noite
<nivnoach> hello
<nivnoach> I'm trying to install firefox and some more tools, but it seems as if there are not repositories containing these tools defined.
<nivnoach> I guess I have to look somewhere for repositories addresses
<nivnoach> where can I do that?
<Carutsu> nivnoach
<Carutsu> firefox can be installed from the repostories
<Carutsu> using adept or in command line using apt-get, however, are you sure you have the universe and multiverse repostories enabled?
<nivnoach> what's is the keyword for thaT?
<nivnoach> I think not.... these two contain all these tools?
<Carutsu> contain firefox yes
<nivnoach> ok
<nivnoach> I'll give it a shot thanks
<Carutsu> the extensions must be downloaded from the web
<nivnoach> multiverse?
<nivnoach> I don't have this one at all... only universe and backports
<Carutsu> im afraid i don't know the url
<Carutsu> although with universe should be enough... i hope
<Carutsu> and the extensions should be downloaded from: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/extensions/
<Carutsu> are you using adept?
<nivnoach> nope.... I'm using commandline
<Carutsu> dont forget to click apply, i usually forget
<Carutsu> oh, ok, ok
<Carutsu> apt-get then
<nivnoach> ya
<Carutsu> apt-get mozilla-firefox
<nivnoach> though still it claims:
<nivnoach> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<nivnoach> Mozillla
<nivnoach> oh
<nivnoach> Package mozilla-firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nivnoach> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nivnoach> is only available from another source
<nivnoach> E: Package mozilla-firefox has no installation candidate
<Carutsu> er, let me check
<Carutsu> deb http://XX.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse universe
<Carutsu> deb http://XX.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse multiverse
<Carutsu> where XX is your country code
<nivnoach> still the samme
<nivnoach> adept it is
<rigogama> http://latinmail.com
<Carutsu> ok
<bonbonthejon> !source-o-matic | nivnoach
<ubotu> nivnoach: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<yacoob> what's the deal with firefox' menu decolorize on mouse movement? :((
<yacoob> it makes menu look pretty first, next second ugly :(
<maki> apt-get autoremove removes only old programs
<maki> ?
<dwidmann> It removes programs that it thinks are orphaned/no longer necessary
<bonbonthejon> maki: unused packages, stuff that isnt used by other packages
<dwidmann> AT least, that's wh at it's supposed to do
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to add cups protocol to kmyfirewall???
<LJL> maki, autoremove removes any package that was not *manually* installed (i.e. explicitely by you) and that is not required by any other package anymore
<LJL> i find it's usually safe to use. and as well it should
<yacoob> noone has a problem with firefox like mine one? :/
<maki> ok
<maki> thanks
<bonbonthejon> yacoob: I use konqueror
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to add cups protocol to kmyfirewall??
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, autoremove also removes changes such as the fglrx binary drivers for DRI
<bigdad1e> !scim | bigdad1e
<frojnd> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigdad1e> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bigdad1e> lspci see's my vga but not the model. what do i do?
<c0nv1ct> bigdad1e: try lshw
<frojnd> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: what am i looking for? display it says nvidia i have ati
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: nm i see it
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: but it doesnt tell me what model it is and the size is wrong
<BluesKaj> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hendaus> hello
<hendaus> somebody help me!
<bigdad1e> plz dont give me that again. ive been through that it helped as much as it could i just cant get it to load with my vga past the kubuntu boot/loading screen
<bigdad1e> alt ctrl f1 doesnt do anything either
<hendaus> helpers i need a help
<kory_> heya, anyone know how to change the default file manager in kde?
<bigdad1e> hendaus: what do u need help with?
<coreymon77> !ask| hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BluesKaj> bigdad1e , alt+F1
<hendaus> bigdad1e,  thanx, i am newbie on kubuntu linux, i have two files .mpeg and i need to make them as dvd player
<bigdad1e> bluesKa: doesnt do anything as well
<kakarotto> hi
<bigdad1e> hendaus: u need to play then or write them?
<BluesKaj> are you at the prompt in terminal , bigdad1e
<BluesKaj> ?
<bigdad1e> blueska: yes
<kakarotto> question!!, how i can change the fstab??
<kakarotto> anyone know??
<hendaus> bigdad1e,  i have a dvd player and i want to burn the two .mpeg files
<BluesKaj> kdesu kate /etc/fstab, kakarotto
<bigdad1e> !dvdburning|hendaus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdburning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bigdad1e> hendaus: ok here this will tell u everything. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning?highlight=%28dvd%29%7C%28burn%29
<BluesKaj> !K3B
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<kakarotto> mmm i using kubuntu
<hendaus> BluesKaj,  i have k3b but i dont know how to burn to dvd player
<bigdad1e> hendaus: that how to forum will tell u everything
<hendaus> ok
<BluesKaj> kakarotto , kdesu kate /etc/fstab in the kmenu run command box
<bigdad1e> blueska: is there any way i can get my vga to work correctly from the termianl?
<BluesKaj> hendaus, read about K3B first then maybe we can answer , your question is too general in nature
<kory_> heya, anyone know how to change the default file manager in kde?
<BluesKaj> bigdad1e , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hendaus> BluesKaj,  i open k3b and i make open new project then dvd, i add the two files and then i hit burn and it gives error
<maki> can i reverse the autoremove comand
<BluesKaj> hendaus , can you play a dvd ?
<hendaus> BluesKaj, yes
<hendaus> BluesKaj,  so that i need to burn two mpeg film files and to make them to read dvd player
<hendaus> bigdad1e,  it doesnot tell the site about burning dvd movies
<bigdad1e> hendaus: ok here this will tell u everything. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning?highlight=%28dvd%29%7C%28burn%29
<dwidmann> kory_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-366709.html
<bigdad1e> !k3b|hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<kory_> dwidmann: thank you
<maki> how to install the pakages i removed with autoremove in feasty
<hendaus> bigdad1e,  can u please tell me how to make a dvd film "?
<bigdad1e> hendaus: sry i wish i could stay and help u more but its time for the gym. if u need more help bigdad1e is my msn ill b back in 3 or 4 hours
<BluesKaj> are the files actually mpeg or avi , hendaus?
<BluesKaj> what is the file extension?
<Chetwin> jhutchins: rude
<hendaus> BluesKaj,  they are .avi
<bigdad1e> hendaus: convert to xvid and that will work perfect
<bigdad1e> hendaus: should just burn and that will work
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to add cups protocol to kmyfirewall?? anyone??
<hendaus> bigdad1e,  bye
<kakarotto> mmm question!, how i can make a format whith a program in linux?
<kory_> oh, duh, inode
<kakarotto> i dont know if i did say fine
<hendaus> BluesKaj,  the file are .avi but i convert them by the avidemux
<dwidmann> Well, if its conversions that need done, ffmpeg is almost infinitely capable :)
<dwidmann> transcode is a nice converter program ......
<dwidmann> pain in the butt to use, but nice
<Number2> hello what folder is firefox kept in?
<dwidmann> Probably /usr/lib/firefox
<Number2> thanks
<EzInKy> Hello. I'm trying to help a friend with Kubuntu...he can't sudo from konsole but can run synaptic. Any ideas?
<dwidmann> EzInKy: Think his sudoers.conf file might have been hosed?
<jhutchins> EzInKy: Easier if you tell us what _does_ happen than what doesn't.
<dwidmann> EzInKy: just have him reboot in recovery mode, and run "visudo"
<EzInKy> Perhaps...he installed twice. Adept and Synaptic run...but nothing from konsole.
<EzInKy> I was thinking that would be the answer...I told him to use Kubuntu because he is new to Linux.
<dwidmann> So long as there's a line like: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL in there ...... it should be okay
<maki> some feisty user here
<Cicci0> hi
<EzInKy> Okay...I don't have access to his machine so I'll be sure to type the directions clearly B-)
<EzInKy> Thanks for the help.
<jhutchins> iirc it's possible to hose sudo by entering the wrong password too many times in a row.
<Number2> hello  how where do i put downloaded themes for global use?
<Jededia> can someone tell me how to check my video card using the terminal
<Number2> what do you mean by check
<Jededia> like a command to tell me what it is
<Number2> lspci -x
<Number2> i think that should work
<jhutchins> !themes | Number2
<ubotu> Number2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jededia> ok let me check
<Number2> thanks
<jhutchins> lspci without the -x will probably be more useful.
<Jededia> thanx
<Number2> hrmm, thanks j i thought i was in Xububtu
<epimeth> ahoy folks!
<Number2> mmmm cookie
<epimeth> can I get one?
<epimeth> pretty please
<epimeth> for anyone who cares... beryl worked on the laptop with absolutely no configuration!!! WOOT
<epimeth> after the desktop nightmare, that was an incredibly good feeling
<Alonea> ok, I am trying to compile a program and it says it needs Ruby, headers included, I have the rubt libraries, but I dont think I have the headers, what are the package names supposed to be?
<Alonea> *ruby
<epimeth> not sure... but lets try this:
<epimeth> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<epimeth> hmm
<epimeth> the package is probably just ruby
<epimeth> you might need to add the ruby headers to your path, or move them to your program's path
<BartSimpson> I have this problem with executing scripts in bash: I own the file, I have execute, write, and read rights on it, it is +x, but i still get this error: "bash: ./myscript: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<epimeth> whats the first few lines of your script?
<c0nv1ct> BartSimpson: paste your script to a pastebin if ya can
<BartSimpson> sure
<kakarotto> claudio tay?
<Alonea> epimeth: i dunno. its so hard sometimes installing pkgs for stuff when you dont know the exact names. trying to compile amarok because the repo one is effed up totally
<Jucato> Alonea: install either ruby1.8-dev or ruby1.9-dev (depending on whether ruby1.8 or ruby1.9 is installed)
<sidcrow> ke paa
<sidcrow> ke pa kakarotto
<BartSimpson> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11273/
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: the official amarok repo?
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: yeah, the people #amarok can't figure out whats wrong with mine and said to compile with full debug.
<Alonea> c0nv1ct: its actually the one that came preinstalled on my system
<rooob> where can i find out info about cron.daily? i just realised alot of my backup scripts have not been running.. and i would like to fistly get email notification from scripts palced in there..  but additionally i would like to know what is reponsible for running the scripts in there, and what requirements they must meet
<rooob> i know about crontab -e but i dont know how that relates to cron.daily
<me2win> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<epimeth> tho i've never actually got swat to work :-)
<kroudy> can someone help me? i am trying to customize my k menu menu button and i cant seem to find where to do it at
<epimeth> BartSimpson: your script works fine for me :-(
<Alonea> ok, I am compiling another program (rockbox) and it keeps saying arm-elf-gcc not found, not in your path, even though it IS in my path and is definately installed. I used the path their shell script thingie asked for (it sets up the cross-compiler and everything) the people in #rockbox are stumped.
<epimeth> kroudy: right click K -> Menu Editor
<Jucato> kroudy:  <apt> Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958 . Alternatively, use kbfx
<Jucato> epimeth: that will customize the menu, not the K Menu button
<Jucato> :)
<epimeth> oh... lol
<BartSimpson> epimeth: yeah, i dont think it's the script. this also happened with another binary file i tried to run...
<epimeth> sorry kroudy, I misread your question
<kroudy> its ok thank you
<epimeth> BartSimpson: what happens when you run bash... no arguments, no nothing
<epimeth> $bash
<BartSimpson> the binary file was created by a configure script, which ran fine, which then tried to run the newly created bin but couldnt
<Number2> what are the chmod option to allo everyone to do everything?
<BartSimpson> epimeth: it just creates a new bash session within my current one
<epimeth> BartSimpson: so thats not the problem.... hmmm
<Jucato> Number2: chmod +rwx I think
<Number2> thanks
<Jucato> Number2: that will set rwx for user (owner), group, and others
<Jucato> or rather chmod a+rwx
<Number2> ok
<BartSimpson> epimeth: i think it has something to do with it being created on my computer. the configure script ran fine because i just took it out of an archive, but since the binary it tried to run was created by itself, it wouldnt work
<luckyone_> does kubuntu use gdm or kdm?
<Jucato> kdm
<luckyone_> I just upgraded my server from xubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop
<luckyone_> it isn't starting correctly...
<epimeth> BartSimpson: what happens when you try to run $bash ./myscript
<epimeth> ?
<luckyone_> I logged into from this laptop and removed xubuntu-desktop and autoremoved everything else...
<BartSimpson> epimeth: same thing, "bash: ./myscript: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<Alonea> oh, my battery thing in the taskbar has dissapeared and its NOT listed in the applets
<epimeth> BartSimpson: silly question, I know, but you *sure* you have +x ?
<Jucato> BartSimpson: the script has +x for everything?
<BartSimpson> Jucato: yep i set directly chmod +x myscript, and confirmed it in konqueror
<kroudy> ok well i made my own custom button to match my desktop and i couldnt get it installed i moved it to the /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/apps/ and it overided and now the kde icon is different everywhere else except for the k menu menu button
<Jucato> BartSimpson: so it's rwxr-xr-x or something like that?
<epimeth> check your fxtab... sure you have the exec option for the partition you are using?
<epimeth> BartSimpson:  ^
<epimeth> BartSimpson: fstab, not fxtab... heh
<BartSimpson> hmm Jucato: yep, and epimeth: i think you have something there, i have my /home on a seperate partition and i dont think i have exec option
<Number2> Jucato any odea on how to change the permissions of all the contents under a directory?
<Jucato> hm...
<epimeth> w00t! epimeth: 1, jucato: ...... 999999999<E>999
<Jucato> Number2: you can do it in Konqueror or chmod -R
<Jucato> O.o
<kroudy> can anyone help :-)
<epimeth> hmmmm... while the transparency thing in beryl is cute, it doesn't really *do* anything, eh?
<Jucato> kroudy: that depends on the size of your panel. different panel sizes use different kmenu.png icon sizes
<Jucato> epimeth: it does some technical opmitizations to window rendering if that counts
<BartSimpson> yep i had copied it directly from the ubuntu page which said /dev/hdb3 /home ext3 nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0, so i changed that noexec to exec... now is there a way to refresh the filesystem without restarting>
<epimeth> actually, yea... I noticed that things look a bit different
<epimeth> BartSimpson: probably..... but you should log out of your user first
<BartSimpson> hmm
<epimeth> but if you're already logging out, might as well restart
<BartSimpson> ok
<Jucato> since it involves your /home...
<Alonea> oh, my battery thing in the taskbar has dissapeared and its NOT listed in the add applet to panel
<BartSimpson> thank you all for the help
<epimeth> BartSimpson: no worries
<Jucato> Alonea: try to run "guidance-power-manager"
* Jucato goes studying and leave the room in epimeth's (able) hands
<epimeth> anybody using beryl?  I wanna know if there's a general problem with the settings manager or if its just BOTH of my boxes
* epimeth waves @ Jucato
<Alonea> Jucato: it claims this isn't a laptop...wtf?
<Jucato> oh... that's beyond my knowledge now..
* Jucato isn't a laptop
<Jucato> er.. rather "doesn't have"
<epimeth> lol
<Alonea> well, my computer looks like a laptop to me. *lifts it in air and stares at bottom* yup. appears to be a laptop to me, but apparently my computer knows better than I
<epimeth> Alonea: edgy?
<Alonea> epimeth: yeah
<Alonea> epimeth: and it was there...
<cyanid3> I acccidentally did a recursive chmod -R 444 . in the root directory....  Is there a way to fix this?
<cyanid3> I mean744
<cyanid3> i can't access any of the binaries (sudo, chmod, ls...) anyone ever made this mistake?
<Hirvinen> Heh.
<Hirvinen> Boot from a live cd and then mount that drive and fix the permissions from there
<epimeth> cyanid3: sure... and I never did again
<epimeth> cyanid3: good luck :-)
<Hirvinen> cyanid3: Or back up and do a fresh install. Some of those permissions may be crucial for system security, and getting all of them right is an untrivial task.
<intelikey> perms where ?
<Jucato> intelikey: <cyanid3> I acccidentally did a recursive chmod -R 444 . in the root directory....  Is there a way to fix this?
<Hirvinen> cyanid3: Actually, you may want to try and see if reinstalling all packages would return those permissions to their original states.
<intelikey> short answer is no.
<epimeth> Alonea: I've been googling... not helpful... I *did* however browse the script...
<intelikey> long answer is "if you can boot a live CD and have the information of the perms on each inode it can be done.   however doing so is as hirvinen said an untrivial task"
<epimeth> Alonea: seems like it considers anything with a primary battery to be a laptop
<epimeth> Alonea: I *really* don't know how to go around checking if you do /why you don't /how you fix it
<epimeth> intelikey: I guess it would be possible to create a perl script to do it...
<Alonea> epimeth: ok, well, this isn't the first time I have had this system and when I redid it recently the battery icon was there and then suddenly it dissapeared and never came back, so it did work at some point...@@
<epimeth> intelikey: and it would probably be pretty short, too
<epimeth> intelikey: in fact, a simple "find" command might do it as well
<cyanid3> so maybe an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cyanid3> i dont know
<intelikey> yes or shell script.  but having the listed perms is the issue.
<cyanid3> we'll see i guess
<cyanid3> i just got done looking at it
<cyanid3> it's not worth it
<epimeth> cyanid3: like was said, a live disk
<epimeth> cyanid3: that wasn't for you ^, it was for intelikey
<cyanid3> i booted into single user grub mode and I'm just going to scp things over to another box
<epimeth> cyanid3: at least you didn't $rm -r *
<cyanid3> haha
<cyanid3> that's true
<epimeth> cyanid3: learn for next time
<epimeth> I can't tell you how many times I went $rm -r *
<cyanid3> yeah, i've been using linux for around 6 years and i heard stories all the time
<epimeth> OH WAIT!
<intelikey> epimeth might as well have.  now he has unusable files and dirs....
<epimeth> What directory was I in again?
<cyanid3> i just never figured i'd actually do it
<epimeth> :-)
<cyanid3> lack of sleep + being in a hurry is not a good combo
<cyanid3> take it easy all
<epimeth> intelikey: yea, but at least his files are still there...
<epimeth> you too!
<epimeth> intelikey: you on beryl?
<intelikey> epimeth no
<intelikey> epimeth "files still being there" would only be a plus on things stored in ~
<epimeth> intelikey: yea... thats what I meant
<epimeth> was the "no" about beryl?
<intelikey> yes the no was about beryl
<epimeth> :-(
<epimeth> dunno why the settings won't open....
<epimeth> how about locales, know anything about them?
<intelikey> that must have been a bad one. they are air lifting the victom
<epimeth> ?
<intelikey> epimeth i know that libc6 depands on the package locales    and i wish it didn't.
<epimeth> and what was that about a victim?
<epimeth> why do you wish it didn't?
<intelikey> victom. local insodent.   why. cause they update the package seems like often and i don't even use it per'se so it eats band narrowness.
<epimeth> "per se" hehe....
<epimeth> "wait a second!  nothing works anymore!  damn you libc6!!!!"
<epimeth> :-p
<intelikey> you like  pur say.
<intelikey> ?  :)
<Hrontore> Has any one here gotten Cs or steam to work on Kubuntu
<Hrontore> ?
<epimeth> I don't even know what those are.... sorry
<Hrontore> counter strike
<Hrontore> guess not
<epimeth> I know people have
<Hrontore> where are the forums for kubuntu?
<podecre> do anybody knows a good package for kubuntu 6.06???
<epimeth> podecre: what do you mean?
<intelikey> epimeth i was talking about locales not libc6 that i don't use.   lang is set to C  so locales is moot.
<epimeth> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<epimeth> intelikey: just laugh, damn you!!!!
* intelikey wonders...  did he just curse me ???
<Slynderdale> On ubuntu edgy, you can use sudo apt-get install kubuntu to install the Unbuntu KDE interface and programs?
<epimeth> http://www.kubuntuforums.net
<epimeth> intelikey: no... this would be cursing you:
<intelikey> Slynderdale kubuntu-desktop
<Alonea> well, this is interestint, when I do acpi-b I get No ACPI support in kernel, or incorrect acpi_path ("/proc/acpi").
* epimeth calls upon the great ircmod to smite intelikey!  Please, oh all mighty one, do your worst!
<Alonea> could this be why my battery thing isn't working?
<epimeth> Alonea: I haven't a clue... sorry
<epimeth> Alonea: probably... I just $acpi
<epimeth> Alonea: and got a message saying 100% battery
<Hirvinen> intelikey: Well, having the files in /etc is a big plus as well.
<Alonea> epimeth: apparently I dont have it.
<epimeth> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<epimeth> try installing it!
<podecre> epimeth: I'm trying to download some programs and I can't because of the packages I hve here
<intelikey> Hirvinen only for referances not for use.
<epimeth> podecre: what programs?
<intelikey> Hirvinen lots of them require special perms.   as far as use is concerned the ones in /bin /sbin are more usefull now.  just chmod 755 the files and dirs and they will work for the most part.
<podecre> epimeth: amsn, beryl
<Hirvinen> intelikey: Of course, but having the contents is the important part.
<epimeth> podecre: and what happens when you try to install amsn?
<beta> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<intelikey> depending on how "non-default" it is.
<Hirvinen> ... when reinstalling the system.
<epimeth> speaking of backports.... what *are* they???
<podecre> epimeth: shows that the program is broken
<Hirvinen> intelikey: Well, if one reinstalls the same software then what problems would the use of same config files cause, assuming versions don't change.
<intelikey> things released after the os but ported to work on it.
<Hirvinen> !backports | epimeth
<ubotu> epimeth: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<epimeth> podecre: how?  what, exactly, happens when you try to install amsn?
<intelikey> Hirvinen permissions.   configs have perms too.
<podecre> epimeth: wait a minute I'm busy
<Hirvinen> intelikey: Yes, but I was talking about the importance of having their contents that can be then moved to the reinstalled files that have the correct permissions.
<epimeth> ohmygod.... I'm totally enabling backports... it sounded scary so I left it commented out :-)
<intelikey> Hirvinen and so was i.   see above ^
<Alonea> ok, how do I edit the kernel in kubuntu?
<epimeth> podecre: kay....
<Jucato> epimeth: it's the only way to get Flash 9 and Sun Java 6 on Edgy (from the repos at at least)
<intelikey> Alonea ?
<epimeth> Alonea: the same way you edit it in any linux distro!
<epimeth> Alonea: as in... you probably don't want to :-)
<Alonea> epimeth: ok, need to look up how again, I forgot how...
<BluesKaj> or shouldn't :)
<Alonea> intelikey: i dont have acpi or apm support....
<intelikey> modprobe
<intelikey> don't reinvent the wheel   just drive the car.
<Alonea> intelikey: I dont have a battery status thing anymore and that one guidance thing says I dont have a laptop
<Alonea> intelikey: modprobe what?
<intelikey> acpi-cpufreq  acpi_sbs      acpiphp       acpiphp_ibm
<epimeth> but damnit, this car is like, 20 years old!
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> modprobe apm
<Alonea> intelikey: FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): Device or resource busy
<Alonea> intelikey: FATAL: Module acpi_sbs not found.
<Alonea> intelikey: FATAL: Error inserting acpiphp (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko): Operation not permitted  (i did sudo all of these_
<Alonea> intelikey: FATAL: Error inserting apm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-11-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): Operation not permitted
<Trickser> hi, the adept updater becomes stalled "Waiting for headers 99%" after trying to retrieve the list of software packages... What could be the problem?
<Justinalf> hmm, are all your repositories in order
<Justinalf> if you have a broken link it could lag
<Trickser> I must press "Cancel download" and then I get the list, but i am not sure about the problem
<Justinalf> did you add anything to the repos?
<Justinalf> i had this same problem whenever I added Beryl to my repos
<Alonea> intelikey: thats why I wanted to check the settings in the kernel and see if its enabled or not..
<Trickser> i changed the repository some months ago, but it worked well
<Justinalf> hmm
<intelikey> Alonea you never asked about "checking" you asked about "changing" them.   less /boot/config-[tab] 
<Alonea> intelikey: well,I was certainly going to change if they were not
<Justinalf> how long does this go on for?
<podecre> epimeth: Sorry I was talking to my girlfriend hehe
<intelikey> Alonea not there you wont.
<Trickser> actually i updated it based on a ubuntu wiki
<intelikey> Alonea only way to change that is compile from source
<Trickser> but I think maybe this repository could be problematic: http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf
<Justinalf> try removing it then updating
<epimeth> podecre: "busy", eh?  "talking", eh?  is that what you kids call it these days?
<Alonea> intelikey: okay, and I did that on slack..and i did once somehow a long time ago when I needed to add hardware to the list for something.
<Jucato> Trickser: PLF isn't working for Edgy. so might as well disable that repository
<Alonea> intelikey: except for i didn't have to download the kernel source or anything..at least I dont remember doing that ever
<podecre> epimeth: I was at the telephone ^
<Alonea> intelikey: except for when I did it on slack
<Justinalf> I'd try that
<intelikey> so if you are set on doing that (i still don't think you want or need to) either go to http://www.kernel.org and dl the source or use   the packagemanager of your choice and install a linux-source  and get to building.
<Trickser> jucato: yes, thanks, it was the problem ;-)
<epimeth> podecre: yea, yea...
<podecre> epimeth:
<Trickser> Justinalf: thanks
<podecre> epimeth: heheh
<Justinalf> no problem
<intelikey> Jucato is it the whole plf or only edgy ?
<Jucato> I think Edgy only
<intelikey> k
<podecre> epimeth: I'm beginner at Linux and I'm trying to download amsn but the download never finishes
<Jucato> I'm not sure if they'll be supporting Feisty too
<intelikey> k
<epimeth> podecre: how are you trying to install it, what, *exactly* are you doing?
<Alonea> intelikey: ok, according to make xconfig thing its on...I am lost as to why it wont see my computer as a laptop and why it wont work
<podecre> epimeth: sudo apt-get install amsn
<intelikey> Alonea me too but i told you it was there in the default kernels
<Alonea> intelikey: well APM isn't.
<intelikey> Alonea how old is that lappy ?
<epimeth> podecre: and what happens when you do this
<Alonea> intelikey: a year and 3 days
<intelikey> does it have apm rather than acpi ?
<intelikey> oh well not likely then.
<Trickser> an other question, is it possible to easily view the change log of a package without diggint out in launchpad or something like that?
<intelikey> and i think they depreciated apm
<smeyer> can someone help me out with sound problem that i am haveing plz
<Alonea> intelikey: have no idea, but maybe apm would work?
<intelikey> cause anything above an 80486 has acpi
<podecre> epimeth: a lot of texts starts to pass in my windows and when it stopps I receive a message like E: Broken packages
<Alonea> intelikey: well, it doesnt say deprecated anywhere on here
<podecre> epimeth: my system is in portuguese so I don't know if this message is the same that the message in English
<ffffu> hi
<epimeth> podecre: what sources are listed in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<podecre> br-archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ and archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<intelikey> Alonea maybe it would work.   but acpi "should"   you may need different chipset support inserved.   that can cause odd problems.   might build an initramfs.img without the chipset that is now in use and see what it comes up with...   if it wont boot you can use the one you are using now...  (assuming you use a unique name)
<intelikey> inserved/inserted   even.
<Alonea> intelikey: ok, that confuses me. all I know is that it used to work the last time I had kubuntu (had to reformat and reinstall) and it worked at first on here. not sure when it stopped.
<epimeth> podecre: have you tried manually downloading one of the packages?
<intelikey> sounds like the initramfs.img to me Alonea
<intelikey> Alonea man mkinitramfs
<podecre> epimeth: no I didn't
<Alonea> intelikey: oh, forgot to say that there isn't an acpi folder/file in /proc
<intelikey> i say if you do an   lsmod > list1     boot the old image and do   lsmod > list2   ;diff list1 list2    you will see the answer.
<intelikey> Alonea ^
<Alonea> intelikey: its in /etc and /usr/share/doc though
<Alonea> and usr/src/linux-headers...
<epimeth> podecre: what version of ubuntu you using?  edgy?
<podecre> epimeth: I only know that is Kubuntu 6.06
<epimeth> podecre: okay
<intelikey> Alonea /exec -o cat /proc/cmdline
<epimeth> podecre: 6.06 = dapper
<yvette> I'm trying to set up KMail to use KWallet, but not having any luck. Any ideas?
<podecre> epimeth: hummmm I saw it somewhere hehehe
<intelikey> in here Alonea
<Alonea> intelikey: ok, exec isnt a file or directory
<intelikey> in here
<Alonea> intelikey: in irc? says exec unknown command
<podecre> epimeth: what's the difference between edgy and dapper?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> ok
<mervteck> anyone here any good with Cedega?
<intelikey> most irc clients can be used as a shell interface... yours doesn't see to do that.
<Ash-Fox> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<intelikey> Alonea in a shell then      cat /proc/cmdline
<Alonea> intelikey: I am using chatzilla. only one that I really like so far
<Ash-Fox> mervteck, you'll probably want #cedega
<mervteck> they never answer =\
<mervteck> there more dead then the wine channel and the wine channel is a bunch of dicks, excuse my language
<Ash-Fox> You just called me something :(
<intelikey> net split      YAY !
<epimeth> mass exodus!!!!
<epimeth> damn... people got offended :-)
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> bot is still here
<Tm_T> hmm, I wonder what server did drop off
<Alonea> intelikey: root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash acpi=off noapic nolapic  (btw, the noacpic and stuff is there because I cannot shut down my computer due to the binary drivers for my video card. since that doesn't work either, i can take that off of there.
<Alonea> intelikey: ok, I put my boot how it was. any ideas on how to fix my shutdown? half the time not even shutdown -h now works.
<yvette> kwallet question? Someone? (other than a bot)?
<epimeth> yvette: what is it?
<Tm_T> yvette: you haven't asked the question yet?
<intelikey> :)
<Tm_T> oh you have, my bad
<yvette> argh ... can;t type...
<yvette> i'm trying to get my wife's email working (she's yvette, not me).
<Tm_T> yvette: it didn't ask it at first time?
<yvette> i moved from pclos to kubuntu 6.10
<intelikey> Alonea can't get acpi to work,     wonder why ?    "root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash acpi=off noapic nolapic (btw, the noacpic and stuff is there because I cannot shut down my computer due to the binary drivers for my video card.           he he he ...
<yvette> it did, but i didn't set it (didn't want to wake her at 4:00am to ask her password).
<yvette> now i can't figure how to get it to use kwallet.
<Tm_T> yvette: awww, and if you readd account?
<epimeth> intelikey: not nice making fun of ppl who aren't here
<epimeth> :-p
<beta> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yvette> it asks for the password, as usual.
<yvette> email works, i just don't know how to get it to use kwallet again.
<intelikey> epimeth not my fault he exited as soon as he posted...
<Tm_T> yvette: well, iirc it asks it only when adding account, but don't know really :)
<yvette> i tried removing the old account and starting a new one, but that didn't help.
<epimeth> intelikey: lol
<yvette> (Both Send and Receive)
<Tm_T> yvette: hmm, too harsh to remove all kmail settings?
<yvette> Which settings? I don't want to lose all her email folders, lots of stuff there.
<intelikey> epimeth i assure you i would have posted the same </snickering> remark had he been here...  :)
<yvette> I tried looking at the kontactrc file, didn't see any clues in there.
<yvette> i fiddled with kwalletrc, no luck there, either.
<barros> hi.. probably this was already answered, but, when will feisty be released?
<Tm_T> yvette: hmm hmm
<Tm_T> yvette: open kwalletmanager
<Jucato> barros: April 20+
<yvette> it;s open
<Jucato> !feisty > barros
<Tm_T> yvette: and access control doesn't give solution?
<verbose> is there a list of apt repositories somewhere
<yvette> 'access control'? What setting is that?
<barros> Jucato: thanks.. I think I'll wait it.. I want to reinstall my system..
<yvette> oops... let me look...
<Tm_T> verbose: almost like asking "is there list of internet sites somewhere?" if you don't define what kind of repostitories you need
<Tm_T> yvette: in kwalletmanager
<Jucato> barros: Feisty is entering beta this weekend
<yvette> kmail and kontact are 'always allow', don't see any way to change that.
<yvette> (other than delete)
<intelikey> !repos | verbose
<ubotu> verbose: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Alonea> wierd..irc took ages to load
<Tm_T> yvette: hmm, interesting, try #kde ?
<yvette> ok, thanks.
<yvette> -oo-
<intelikey> repost for Alonea's sake, alonea can't get acpi to work,     wonder why ?    "root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash acpi=off noapic nolapic (btw, the noacpic and stuff is there because I cannot shut down my computer due to the binary drivers for my video card.           he he he ...
<Alonea> intelikey: hush...*pouts* any ideas though on shutdown?
<epimeth> podecre: http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/amsn/amsn_0.95-1_i386.deb
<intelikey> Alonea have you tried init 0   in place of using the halt commands dirrectly ?
<Alonea> intelikey: er, what do you mean?
<intelikey> sudo init 9
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> sudo init 0
<podecre> epimeth thanks!
<epimeth> how about 6?  anybody tried init 6? >:-)
<epimeth> podecre: not saying it'll work :-)
<epimeth> podecre: try it tho....
<intelikey> that's reboot epimeth
<epimeth> intelikey: what I meant is did anybody try setting their auto init to that.... :-(
<intelikey> yes i have.  i have ran in runlevel 6 on this box
<podecre> epimeth: thanks a lot I have to go now!
<intelikey> i have setup 12 runlevels and i have setup 2 runlevels.  run was 0 and reboot was 1    heh
<epimeth> podecre: adios
* epimeth smacks intelikey across the face with a tuna
<podecre> epimeth: In Brazil we say Tchau! hehehe
<epimeth> *that* is for being smart
<epimeth> epimeth: in argentina we say adios!
* intelikey thinks something smells fishy around here....
<Tm_T> not me
<Alonea> intelikey: ok, that worked. completely shut down. changed my little homemade button to that command instead.
* epimeth points at ubotu
<epimeth> it's him!
<intelikey> Alonea anything else ?
<danzi> crimsun: Hello
<epimeth> who's crimsun?
<Alonea> intelikey: well, other than my rockbox wont compile and rockboxdev.sh is telling me stranger things its ok, though I do wish my regular shutdown buttons worked.
<intelikey> /whois crimsun
<intelikey> Alonea you installed  "build-essential" ?
<intelikey> don't compile without it....
<Skreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<epimeth> is there any point in dling herd 5?  beta is coming out this weekend, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> epimeth: thursday yes
<epimeth> Admiral_Chicago: sir, thank you, sir, admiral, sir!
<owner> amaroK shuffels throught my playlist very fast for some reason, anyone know why that is?
<Admiral_Chicago> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> owner: can't play the files
<Skreech> owner: MP3s?
<owner> ya, MP3
<Admiral_Chicago> do you have libxine-extracodecs installed
<owner> i'll check,, i think so
<intelikey> owner two normal caused   format not supported   and output device not writable (wrong device)
<intelikey> causes   ^
<Skreech> owner: You would know if you installed it :)
<intelikey> !mp3 > owner
<owner> ya
<owner> libxine....not in adept manager
<Skreech> owner: read what ubotu just pmed to you
<owner> i have read those 3 links before
<Alonea> intelikey: oh, and where is that file that has the paths in it?
<intelikey> <Alonea> intelikey: oh, and where is that file that has the paths in it?
<intelikey> -:- SignOff Alonea: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<intelikey> how are you supposed to answer that  ?
<MikeC2> Heya, for somereason my apt-get base system is acting all wierd, It wont install anything
<Skreech> owner: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/soureces.list
<intelikey> MikeC2 can you pastebin your /etc/apt/soureces.list
<owner> give me a sec...this is only a 500mgz CPU
<intelikey> lot faster than mine.
<intelikey> 100mhz
<Alonea_> intelikey: ok, my irc has gone screwy...if you have said anything to me after you asked anything else, I never got it
<intelikey> Alonea_ only said how do i answer when you ask and leave...
<MikeC2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11290/
<Alonea_> intelikey: ok, wierd. I never actually left...actually it says that "alonea" is already taken...
<owner> xfmedia can play the songs....just amaroK cannot and neither can Kaffeine
<intelikey> Alonea_ there are three files.   /etc/environment   the main system wide path can be in there     /etc/profile   the system wide shell path should be in there.   and  ~/.bashrc or ~/.bash_bashrc   the user specific path should be in there.
<Skreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> one can make and use    ~/.profile     also...
<Alonea_> intelikey: also it seems my posts after that never made it here either
<intelikey> i know i said three and named five  but you only have three of them.
<Alonea_> intelikey: nm on that.
<Alonea_> ok, after I did rockboxdev.sh, this is what it reported. Is this abnormal any? it seems different from the last time i did it. http://pastebin.ca/404493
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: you forgot ~/.bash_profile :P
<Alonea_> intelikey: dunno if this will make any sense to you since I dont think you have rockbox, but this is what it said at the end, http://pastebin.ca/404493.
<Alonea_> intelikey: those were things I had said...
<Alonea_> intelikey: I refigured out the path thing.
<MikeC2> intelikey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11290/ it just locks up while waiting for headers
<intelikey> c0nv1ct while a path can be set there it is more app specific than all the others.
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: its user-specific really
<intelikey> yes and only bash login shells will read it
<intelikey> iirc
<c0nv1ct> intelikey: yeah, hence the "bash" in bash_profile
<seth> does anyone know how to share an NTFS partition with samba?
<intelikey> but not any bash.  bash logins
<Ick> in leeenux?
<seth> yep
<epimeth> seth: you don't share partitions, you share folders
<epimeth> seth: just mount the partiton and add its info to samba
<seth> let me rephrase
<c0nv1ct> seth: and you would share that folder with samba like any other on your system
<seth> I have a usb drive formated ntfs and mounted using ntfs-3g, there is a folder in it i would like to share, I have samba installed and it can share any folder not on this drive however with this drive i receive an error when trying to share a folder on it
<intelikey> Alonea_ makes perfect sense to me.     you want to add     PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/sh-elf/bin:/usr/local/m68k-elf/bin:/usr/local/arm-elf/bin"    to one of the files that will be read in by all apps.    /etc/profile   would be a good choice.
<seth> the error is as follows: An error occurred while trying to share folder '/home/seth/portable/Media'. Make sure that the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root.
<Alonea_> intelikey: thats the bad thing though...I have done the path and it still wont work
<intelikey> Alonea_ i would never add such a convoluted path...  i'd make symlinks in /usr/local/bin   to what ever is in those dirs.         that's only read on login   not mid session....
<bkudria> i'm using (k)networkmanager, but it doesn'y show my wireless device (i have a broadcom card that i must use ndiswrapper with, it creates eth1). i can use my wireless device fine (scanning with wlassistant) but network manager does not detect it...why?
<seth> anyone know of samba having an issues sharing from ntfs partitions?
<intelikey> Alonea_ symlinks will work without reloging in
<intelikey> using linux to share a windows fs with windows boxes.... what will they think of next...
<laptop> How do I get embedded video working in my Firefox??? esp. embedded wmv
<intelikey> !mp3 | laptop
<ubotu> laptop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> laptop: install "mozilla-mplayer"
<laptop> in syanptic?
<intelikey> yes
<Alonea_> intelikey: well, I never had to do i t before...it was just, export path that and thats it
<seth> well
<MikeC2> are the repos down or something?
<seth> i have the usb drive formated ntfs for using it between multiple pcs running linux and windows
<seth> now i want to simply share a folder on my machine with a vm i have running
<intelikey> Alonea_ i didn't say it wouldn't work with the path added.  just that i would never add such a convoluted path
<seth> vmware player doesn't support share folderes
<seth> so samba seemed like the only way to do it
<seth> unfortunatly samba doesn't seem to be able to share from "fuse" or "ntfs" filesystems
<intelikey> i suppose one could  export PATH=$(for Q in `find / -type d 2>/dev/null` ;do echo -e "$Q:\c" ;done)        if'n they wanted to... but it's sure not a good idea.
<laptop> mozilla-mplayer was already installed
<laptop> STILL cant get this video to work http://poststuff2.entensity.net/031907/media.php?media=kyledunnigan.wmv
<Alonea_> intelikey: methinks people in rockbox are just as baffled as I am.
<mrigns> laptop: vid works for me
<intelikey> hehhe i just ran that export for kicks.     i have one console with a path that it takes 3 minutes to display and it scrolls 9 pages    hehhe
<maredia> guys how can I get my touch pad scroll mouse to work. It works but does not scroll up or down
<intelikey> laptop it the format.
<Noob> hi all
<Noob> can anyone lend a bit of advice
<Noob> im having nix probs
<Noob> its with WEP and nix
<Skreech> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Noob> i can connect wirelessly with my nix box w/o WEP
<Noob> but the min i enable WEP it cant do it
<Noob> any ideas?
* intelikey started to answer but saw the wep and decided to keep silent
<Noob> i want a secure connection
<Skreech> intelikey: that page has a wep page
<Noob> k ill check it out
<Noob> thanks
<laptop> YES
<intelikey> dat don't mean i know squat about it....
<laptop> In UBUNTU you have to put any in the essid
<laptop> put ANY in the ESSID box
<Alonea_> ok, my computer just did a baaaad thing. I was looking at the gcc pkgs installed and an old one was on even though newer ones were installed and when I removed it, it also removed fglrx. why did it do that?
<Skreech> intelikey: Yeah so point sir Noob at it and you both learn :)
<intelikey> cause you removed a dpendancy.
<Contrast> My guess would be that version of GCC was required to compile FGLRX and/or kernel modules.
<intelikey> Skreech not i.
<Noob> someone called?
<intelikey> no hardware.
<Contrast> Or simply put, what intellkey said. :D
<Alonea_> intelikey: but why would an old version be a dependency? cant it use gcc 4.x ?
<intelikey> Contrast the path thing   lol  yeah
<Contrast> ?
<intelikey> Alonea_ idk dependancies are a mistery to me.  why libc6 depends on locales   is a good example
<Noob> i tried all that in the trouble shooting
<Skreech> Noob: Nope :)
<Noob> couldnt find an answer
<laptop> telling you I tried everything under the sun for my wifi
<Contrast> Or why Democracy Player depends on the Mozilla browser and HTML composer. -_~
<laptop> until I figured out to put the word "ANY" in the essid space
<Noob> laptop: you talking to me?
<Contrast> Alonea_:, what method did you use to remove them?
<intelikey> yes  or why anything depends on zlib1
<Alonea_> Contrast: adept...
<laptop> Just that you need to do that
<laptop> if you are using wifi with ubuntu
<Contrast> Get Synaptic. ;-)
<intelikey> or should i say everything depends on zlib1
<Alonea_> Contrast: I thought it was interfering with me trying to compile rockbox.
<Noob> will that look for literally ANY wifi in the area? there are like 10 essid's around my place
<Contrast> It shows you all the changes before ever applying anything. Less chance of anything getting FUBAR.
<intelikey> Contrast yes or use apt  it does the same
<Contrast> Right...
<Contrast> Speaking of Synaptic and apt-get, is there an easy equivalent of apt-get's autoremove function in Synaptic?
<Alonea_> uh oh...fglrx wont install now i dont think...
<intelikey> Contrast autoremove ?   or autoclean ?
<intelikey> moot cause i can't answer anyway
<Alonea_> ok, come one..install please!
<Alonea_> noooo...CHIKUSO!!!
<Contrast> Autoremove
<Contrast> I've caught autoclean trying to remove stuff I want too many times.
<intelikey> autoclean only does rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* 2>/dev/null     that's all it does.
<Alonea_> ok, debs were still there...it still might work...come on kami. work for me.
<Jucato> kami-sama?
<Contrast> Maybe I'm confused then. I guess I was thinking of Synaptic's remove orphaned packages feature.
<Alonea_> YES! kami-sama is nice to me today!
<intelikey> well no clean does that autoclean does a more complex rm of only outdated packages... sorry my bad.
<Alonea_> Jucato: I resort to partial japanese when frustrated...
<Jucato> doshite?
<Jucato> :)
<Alonea_> Jucato: have no idea really...
* Jucato resorts to partial japanese when he feels like being an animaniac...
<Alonea_> Jucato: helps when I dont want to offend our dear english speakers.
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> kisama!
<Alonea_> Jucato: its like, I took it for a couple years and I forgotten quite a bit of it, but not enough to where I don't half slip into
<Contrast> What I mean is, when removing a program in Synaptic that I installed, which automatically installed packages to meet its dependencies. is there a way to automatically remove that packages dependencies along with the program I'm removing? Sorry, I know that's worded terribly. I can give an example if needed. :)
<Jucato> I haven't taken it at all.... anyway, getting offtopic so I'll censor myself :)
<Alonea_> lol, tis ok
<Contrast> remove that package'*s
<Jucato> apt-get has that feature already. autoremove. and aptitude has had that for quite some time
<Contrast> I know. I'm asking whether Synaptic has that feature. ;-)
<intelikey> Jucato so does synaptic ???
<Jucato> I thought it would, since it's using apt-get as the backend...
<Jucato> but haven't used any GUI PM for quite some time.. so not exactly sure
<intelikey> we've ruined him.
<Jucato> who ruined who?
<Skreech> You
<intelikey> well i didn't start using a gui.....  ;/
<Jucato> heh no. I've always preferred aptitude the moment I learned about it
<Jucato> but Adept is slowly (emphasis on *slowly*) catching up
<Contrast> Jucato, speaking of package management, I figured I'd let you know Trevino's and Seveas' Edgy repo's appear to be working fine for Feisty (We briefly discussed Feisty repo's the other night).
<Jucato> Contrast: ah good
<Contrast> The only thing I had a slight, and easily resolvable problem with, was getting AviDemux installed. Just had to force the version from the official Feisty repo's.
<Trickser> why the packages linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic are suspended in an edgy upgrade?
<Hasrat_USA> 1) would Edgy notify, instruct and urge me to automatically, easily and trustfully upgrade to Feisty when the latter's final and stable release gets released to the public? 2) would the current edgy users be able to magically upgrade both the kernel and OS by simply clicking once?
<Jucato> Hasrat_USA: 1) yes. there's a new dist-upgrade tool that will be installed on edgy (through edgy-updates) that will automate this process. no more manually editing sources.list
<Jucato> 2) upgrade to new releases always means upgrading/installing new kernels. then see #1 for the simply clicking once question
<intelikey> awww no more nano the list file.... booo
<Hasrat_USA> jucato: what if I don't want to either install that dist-upgrade tool or upgrade to Feisty, since I believe I wouldn't have a problem with Edgy for years to come without doing a single upgrade?
<Jucato> intelikey: heh you can always do that... in fact you need to do that if you don't have adept installed
<intelikey> Jucato !i  i'm sticking with the lts
<the-erm> GPL = Gonna Pay Less
<Contrast> Hasrat, then no one's forcing you.
<Jucato> you can cancel the upgrade notice I believe. but do remember that Edgy is only officially supported for 18 months. not years
<intelikey> remember i voted for long term support.   i
<intelikey> i'm gonna use it...
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> I use what I need and what works for me. done deal :)
<Hasrat_USA> Jucato, so, should I assume that if I don't upgrade to Feisty, I will no longer receieve security and software upgrades?
<intelikey> band narrow ness   ya know.
<the-erm> A friend of mine has a RAID SCSI controller has anyone ever managed to get kubuntu to boot from a setup similar to that?
<Jucato> Hasrat_USA: after Edgy's lifetime you won't. but as long as Edgy's supported, you will
<Alonea_> how do you empty the trash as root? I am getting access denied
<Hasrat_USA> Is edgy going to die the day Feisty is realased?
<Alonea_> on some files that its trying to trash that is
<Contrast> Hasrat, nope.
<Hasrat_USA> when is Edgy's lifetime going to meet its end?
<Contrast> 18 months from its release date.
<Contrast> Same as with all non-long term support releases.
<Jucato> Hasrat_USA: April 2008
<Hasrat_USA> oh okay i'm going to find out Edgy's release date then
<Jucato> with the release of Kubuntu 8.04
<Hasrat_USA> oh on april 2008 lol that's a long time
<intelikey> Alonea_ see Jucato for that.
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> I don't know...
<Alonea_> lol!
<intelikey> you don't know where kde puts it's trash ?
<Jucato> I don't know why he's getting access denied errors
<Hasrat_USA> what are you doing as ROOT?
<intelikey> sure you do...   i'm the one that don't know.
<Skreech> Alonea_: What are you trying to do?
<intelikey> <Alonea_> how do you empty the trash as root? I am getting access denied
<Hasrat_USA> alonea don't be rooting around :P
<Alonea_> Skreech: when I try to empty my trash...ok, what he said
<Jucato> intelikey:  <Alonea_> on some files that its trying to trash that is
<Jucato> the problem here is that he's being denied from his own user's trash
<Alonea_> Hasrat_USA: you cant log in as root on kubuntu...so I am not on root.
<intelikey> yep so   sudo rm ~/.local/trash/*   or where ever it is....
<Jucato> ~/.local/Trash
<Skreech> Alonea_: are you emptying your trash as root or root's trash?
<Alonea_> Skreech: no, I just clicked on the trash bucket and said to empty it
<Jucato> trying to empty his own trash normally, but getting access denied
<Skreech> Umm
<Skreech> Help?
<intelikey> Alonea_ you can login as root "if" you set a root apsswd and enable kdm's root logins.   it's not that it can't be done, it's that it's not thought of as wise.
<Skreech> Adept just threw an incorrect nice value
<Skreech>  Please enter a value between -19 and 20
<Skreech>  with no way to enter that
<cristhianogarcia> hi
<Contrast> Skreech, I was getting that earlier today.
<Skreech> Contrast: Beautiful
<Skreech> How do I fix it?
<Contrast> Well, I installed Synaptic and it was nonexistant. No biggie for me since I strongly prefer Synaptic anyway.
<Skreech> Bah
<Contrast> You could do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if it's still there.
<Skreech> That's what I did :)
<Skreech> To get it
<Skreech> Alonea_: What is in your trash?
<Contrast> To get what?
<Skreech> The nice error
<Alonea_> do I delete "trash" or whats in it?
<intelikey> at least it's a nice error ...
<intelikey> what's in it Alonea_
<intelikey> and Jucato corrected me, it's    sudo rm ~/.local/Trash/*
<Alonea_> Skreech: my rockbox source and the other folder it made when I did rockboxdev.sh. I wanted to start over again.
<crackhead_25> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<intelikey> see i knew he knew.
<Contrast> Have you seen the new Synaptic that's on Feisty, Skreech? It's got easy repo. filtering. Don't sleep. :-P
<Skreech> Easy repo filtering?
<Contrast> You know how Synaptic has that side bar for only viewing packages from certain sections (multimedia, games, etc.) or of certain statuses (broken, installed, not installed)?
<Contrast> It now has a listing of all the repo's in your sources.list. It's pretty handy for someone who's always checking out new repositories. Otherwise, pretty useless, I suppose.
<Alonea_> ok, this is too hard to delete on the terminal.
<ffffu> what apps can use to cut a video? i've got a 1.7 gb video trying to break it into 2 parts for faster loading
<Contrast> ffffu, avidemux, kdenlive.
<Skreech> any reads perl?
<Contrast> ?
<Skreech> Contrast: ah the new adept has something like that. It separates third party repos to a tab
<Skreech> anyone reads perl?
<Skreech> I'm trying to figure out this line
<Skreech> debug "db $this->{name}" => "trying to $command($item @_) ..";
<Contrast> 'Fraid not. Sorry. :-\
<Alonea_> @@...
<intelikey> Skreech i'd send you to #perl  but the last time i was in there there were only three jackasses and alagator in there...
<Alonea_> ok, now its saying one of the things its trying to delete doesn't exist...
<intelikey> i figured if that's what learinig perl makes out of you, i'd just skip it.
<intelikey> Alonea_ if it don't exist it can't take up space now can it ?
<Alonea_> intelikey: yes but my trashcan is still messed up...
<intelikey> when you leave it alone it "should" release the link.
<Hasrat_USA> from where can I buy Ubuntu/Kubuntu stickers, logos, shirts, caps etc?
<intelikey> if it's still hosed after you logout/in we'll talk
<Hasrat_USA> and a coffee mug also
<Skreech> Hasrat_USA: Good question
<Alonea_> intelikey: I can't log out...only option is shutdown at the moment.
<Alonea_> I cant log out, reboot,or anything on that menu after I installed binary drivers.
<Skuller> Skreech: are you DaSkreech?
<Skreech> Yes
<Alonea_> I will shutdown and come back after it finishes its thing for rockbox...
<Skuller> ok :)
<Skreech> Skuller: #kubuntu-offtopic ? :-)
<Skuller> Skreech: bug1??
<Skreech> I guessed thats what you were on about
<Hasrat_USA> Skreech: because i have just observed that I have been using K/Ubuntu for more than three weeks and haven't restarted in the past 7 days ( 00:13:20 up 8 days,  1:54,  1 user,  load average: 0.23, 0.45, 0.65) and didn't boot to Winddoze in the past 4 months even for once but still I don't have any merchandise to prove to people that I am a fully linux convert now. also, the windows XP media center edition sticker is still attached to
<Hasrat_USA> my casing and tommorrow i'm going to scratch it off
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA they will know by your speach...
<Skuller> Skreech: i didnt come to discuss it (just came back from school). but wouldn't mind a discussion on it if you are interested :)
<Alonea_> Hasrat_USA: heh. removed my sticker a while back too. as for paraphernalia http://www.ubuntu.com/products/merchandise
<Hasrat_USA> Alonea_: did you burn it also or just flush it down the drain?
<Hasrat_USA> i'm planning on sending it back to Mocosoft
<Contrast> Free Powered by Ubuntu stickers to replace that hideous Windows propaganda: http://www.system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<Contrast> Just got mine in the mail a few days ago.
<Hasrat_USA> it would cost me 39 cents
<Alonea_> Hasrat_USA: lol, nah, I just chewed on it for a while and then stuck it in trash...
<Hasrat_USA> thanks for the link. i'm checking it out now
<Contrast> They sent a nice little strip of four. One each for my laptop and desktop, and two to stick on any converts I win over. >=)
<Hasrat_USA> contrast you lucky bas___ :P
<Contrast> Hehehe
<Contrast> You can get 'em too, y'know. ;-)
<intelikey> Unable to load the requested driver:
<intelikey> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Lexmark-1020,lm1100] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<Alonea_> I might get some too...
<intelikey> looks like the updated package is still broken.   makes me wish i had neve enabled  updates and security repos ....
<Hasrat_USA> i already borrowed and read the whole 'the official ubuntu book' from Queens Library
<Skreech_> Hasrat_USA: Good book
<Contrast> intelikey, can't you force the previous version you had installed?
<Hasrat_USA> Skreech nope
<intelikey> Contrast yes.  but they should fix the update.  this is LTS  ya know.
<Hasrat_USA> skreech because i don't know why but the one i got was all about the version prior to Dapper
<Skreech_> full of typos but whatever
<Contrast> Ohh, right. Forgot. :-D
<gargoth> Good morning =)
<Hasrat_USA> morning gargoth
<Contrast> How often do they put out LTS releases? Every three years, I'm guessing?
<Hasrat_USA> if anyone wants to buy the book, he/she would do buy it only to showcase it I believe. there are books more better than that
<intelikey> Contrast the installers version works then the update don't.    it's been that way sense before edgy came out.
<intelikey> Contrast yeah should be three years
<gargoth> btw, is there any online manual available for kubuntu?
<mrp193> i am having trouble reading from my ntfs file system sata hard drive
<mrp193> could anyone assist me?
<intelikey> the bug was a well known bug they fixed in breezy and reintroduced in dapper.   some body used the broken source to compile a update for dapper....
<gargoth> just asking 'cos i am totally newb, when it comes to linux, probably 3'rd time i ever startup this =)
<v0taguz> exist any driver for Nvidia 7100 GS on Kubuntu ?
<Skreech_> gargoth: yes
<Hasrat_USA> lol i don't even know where my NTFS drive is right now. of 160 GB i gave XP only 10 and the rest went to K/Ubuntu
<Contrast> gargoth, you're off to a good start with asking where you can find answers yourself, rather than trying to get a quick fix. ;-)
<gargoth> mrp193: i am not 100% positive, but as far as i know, linux uses different file system than windows ntfs, unless there is some sort '
<gargoth> of driver available, i do not think it is possible
<intelikey> Hasrat_USA sudo fdisk -l   if you want to know where it is.
<mrp193> i was told it was possible
<Contrast> Kubuntu has a pretty extensive help utility - K Menu -> Help.
<gargoth> Co
<Skreech_> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<gargoth> Contrast: hmm... never thought of that, maybe i am too tired x)
<Skreech_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Hasrat_USA> intelikey: yeah I can do that but there is nothing, absolutely nothing on that except XP. can you believe that XP alone needs 2 GB and it doesn't even come with a free word processor?
<intelikey> sure it does.  notepad
<intelikey> err no that's not free either.
<Hasrat_USA> the only apps i would ever need to run are 1. flash 2 dreamweaver but i can run them two under wine. so, not thanks XP :)
<Alonea_> Hasrat_USA: I need to put my XP back on...I miss my games. dearly.
<Contrast> Dreamweaver runs perfectly, or close to it, under Wine?
<teufel__> i need help with kppp the modem commands
<Alonea_> Hasrat_USA: especially oblivion and guild wars
<gargoth> oh, and thanks ubotu, think those links will be quite helpful while getting used to this os.
<Hasrat_USA> contrast i haven't even installed wine yet. I'm thinking along the line of going for VMware
<intelikey> !thanks | gargoth
<ubotu> gargoth: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<teufel__> i need help with kppp the modem commands can someone help please
<gargoth> Hasrat_USA: i installed it, and tried to play WoW, but.... laggy is the least i could descripe it =/
<teufel__> !kppp
<ubotu> kppp: modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3688 kB
<Hasrat_USA> Alonea i don't know about them. but unreal tournament, quak4, x-plane and many other high quality games have supported versions for linux
<gargoth> oh, now i feel stupid, it was a bot... :D
<aphroguy> Hasrat_USA: VMware is good, but you had better have a rock-solid system, it's a resource hog.  Not that you wouldn't expect hardware emulation software to be, but ya know.:-P
<intelikey> teufel__ dialup ?
<teufel__> yeah
<teufel__> my friends comp
<intelikey> teufel__ what exactly do you need ?
<Hasrat_USA> gargoth: well things are improving day by day, considering the fact that developers aren't getting paid much money for whatever they are doing
<intelikey> teufel__ oh and winmodems are a pain.
<teufel__> got the modem set up all but the commands
<teufel__> it queries to ready
<Hasrat_USA> and i could care less about games
<Alonea_> Hasrat_USA: yeah, I play UT2004 0n here. but i also miss some of my art programs. mostly Corel Painter XI.5 and the gimp will never be able to compete with what that thing can do. its awesome. (of course painter is for paint stuff)
<intelikey> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<intelikey> teufel__ ^
<teufel__> i think i might have been here
<gargoth> Hasrat_USA: amen to that, and if i understood correctly, there IS a way to get at least wow working with wine, requires some package downloading and possibly some other tricks, but i intended to see what i can do about it now, 'cos when i get some basic understanding, i'm so gonna scrap up Xp :P
<Contrast> Alonea_, have you checked out Inkscape, Krita, or Karbon?
<Hasrat_USA> alonea well unix and gnu/linux is basically thought/considered to be used by hardcore programmers/hackers/computer engineers etc etc and i don't know what a network administrator/hacker would do with a paint program lol
<teufel__> like i need some help with the hsfmodem string commands
<intelikey> teufel__    sudo wvdialconf modem ;less modem
<intelikey> don't always work but lots of times that will help.
<Hasrat_USA> why don't you just try to run corel under wine or vmwire?
<gargoth> only reason i used windows as os until now, is the fact that i am a gamer, at least to some degree
<Alonea_> Contrast: do you know what painter is exactly? its not really graphic manipulation. its basically a program meant to emulate actual paint. looks way cool. You can import pictures and take a brush and have it use the colors in the picture so you can make your picture look like a painting.
<intelikey> teufel__ and that's about as much as i can help in that area.
<teufel__> ok hold up ill check it out
<Alonea_> Contrast: I am also having a lot of trouble getting my wacom tablet to work with my system properly...
<Hasrat_USA> gargoth i have seen folks playing WoW under Wine in full speed, believe me, on YouTube. and let me cite an example...i'm not lying but I have been running Beryl non-stop without reloading it even for once for 8 days ( i aint bragging either) and i have seen so many folks stating that their beryl crashed constantly
<Skreech_> YMMV
* BishiNightBird doesn't have any problems with beryl... other than I have to use Xgl to run it...
<gargoth> hmm... pardon me for being bit stupid, but what is Beryl, Hasrat_USA ? (as said, newb i am)
<gargoth> windows emulator?
<BishiNightBird> I was having problems, but I'm using a daily cvs version...
<intelikey> !worksforme | Hasrat_USA
<ubotu> Hasrat_USA: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<BishiNightBird> gargoth: no, it's eye candy for linux
<Skreech_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gargoth> BishiNightBird: ah, thx =)
<Hasrat_USA> gargoth I'm 90 percent sure that given proper attention, research and time you would be able to do almost anything in GNU/Linux environment. remember that all other OSs, including MacOSx, Windows and blah blah LITERALLY emerged out of Unix. MacOSx is based on Unix and everyone knows that!
<intelikey> and yada, yada yada ydad...
<Skreech_> Hasrat_USA: Run a Virus
<gargoth> so far, my linux experience is: installed XMMS, know how to start up irssi and some basic commands...
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Skuller] : Kubuntu Support Channel | please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy and logos that can be sent by post to you: http://www.sys
<gargoth> Hasrat_USA: never used Mac ;D
<gargoth> call me limited x)
<DarkED> how do i enable write support for NTFS in kubuntu 6.10?
<intelikey> gargoth if you know some basic commands you are well ahead of the pack.
<gargoth> oh my :D
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Skuller] : Kubuntu Support Channel | please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy and http://www.system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<Hasrat_USA> lol thanks for asking that question gargoth. i love to show people what beryl is :) http://youtube.com/watch?v=wpi36zV-JNo  My destkop running Ubuntu Edgy Eft (6.10) with XGL/Beryl
<DarkED> i'm not really writing to it, i just want to delete some files
<Contrast> gargoth:, he speaks the truth.
<Contrast> I was that pack for longer than I care to admit. :-\
<Hasrat_USA> gargoth I don't understand why you would have to use Mac if you are well-acquinted with Unix
<gargoth> blame my ex-gf, she practically kicked me into linux world xD
<intelikey> !ntfs3g | DarkED
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g | DarkED
<ubotu> DarkED: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<DarkED> intelikey: thank you :)
<intelikey> np
<Contrast> My ex-girlfriend picked up an Ubuntu Live CD they were handing out on her campus for me because she knew I'd been interested in Linux. Now she regrets it because I won't shut up about it. Lol
<gargoth> that link, is quite useful for me too, since most of my data is still stored on NTFS disk ^
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* BishiNightBird had a number of problems early on getting my linux install to work just right... and even now it's picky...
(Alonea_/#kubuntu) yes, there are other ways, but the point is, why should I have to make a bunch of buttons and work arounds to get something to work correctly?
(gargoth/#kubuntu) Alonea_: ah, that tells too much, tried norton for about couple of days, replaced it first with sygate/avast! now in windows using kaspersky =)
(BishiNightBird/#kubuntu) the main problem I have now is if I have it suspend....
<beta> update manager is supposed to just bring security fixes and to upgrade installed packages right?
<beta> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
* intelikey reinstalled and tried really really really hard to leave everything default.... lasted two days before i broke and started editing in /etc    lol
<Hasrat_USA> did you see the video i wanted you to see, gargoth?
<gargoth> well, my main problem is hardware, totally, have 1.6GhZ duron 1gb of DDR and 128mb Geforce 4 ti. so...
<Hasrat_USA> BishiNightBird: you have ATI, right?
<Contrast> Alonea_:, blame ATI for not having good Linux support. :-P
<Alonea_> oh, and thank kami for ndiswrapper!
<Alonea_> yes, but the no shutdown thing is a Ubuntu specific thing
<beta> !updatemanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatemanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wiiman> getting a weird message after installing
<gargoth> Hasrat_USA: ye, watvhing it atm, impressive, to say the least =)
<wiiman> "cannot run in framebuffer mode"
<Contrast> Ohh... :-X
<gargoth> watching it *
<wiiman> ???
<wiiman> i cant startx when i hdd install but it will start from the cd
<Skreech_> Alonea_: What's the current problem?
<Skreech_> wiiman: Where are you now?
<Alonea_> Skreech_: oh, I can't shutdown, reboot, etc. with the normal buttons. I have to make my own with sudo init #
<Hasrat_USA> gargoth: now watch this...this is crazy and funny :P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHAdVv6KFJc
<intelikey> imo default is nothing more than a starting point for configuring it the way you want.
<wiiman> where am i?
<wiiman> i'm at root
<Admiral_Chicago> wiiman: the intrawebs
<Admiral_Chicago> oh wait...
<Admiral_Chicago> ignore me.
<Skreech_> Alonea_: Seriously? Which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Skreech_> wiiman: in the console?
<beta> can someone answer me this update manager is supposed to bring only security fixes and upgrades not to install new packages?
<Alonea_> Skreech_: its due to my binary drivers for my video card. its a bug that hasn't been fixed yet.
<wiiman> um
<smeyer> Ok i am haveing problems with my sound i have been working on it by myself for about 2 day i cant get it working i need up i have tried the Troubleshooting i dont know what to do any help i can get i would love
<Skreech_> Alonea_: fglrx?
<wiiman> yeah
<gargoth> Hasrat_USA: umm, it seems that video is not loading on my browser =/
<Alonea_> Skreech_: yeah, and I really need my 3d accel...can't live without it
<DarkED> intelikey: i installed the ntfs driver and configured it with ntfs-config and now i can make changes to my windows disk, but my external HDD isn't wanting to work anymore... i plug it up and KDE asks me what to do with it like it normally does but it never comes up
<intelikey> wiiman           sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg                                                                              answer all the questions correctly.   don't select frame buffering  and don't select vesa.
<wiiman> i could not get x to start so i f keyed to the line command
<DarkED> intelikey: any idea whats up?
<Hasrat_USA> alonea why don't you simply get rid of the default binary one and replace it with proprietory one?
<Skreech_> smeyer: You went through the debugging sound and troubleshooting sound on the wiki?
<wiiman> ok let me try
<gargoth> !update
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Alonea_> Hasrat_USA: I need 3d accel to run pretty much anything
<smeyer> skreech: Yes all of that and the links
<dsmith> lol
<Skreech_> Alonea_: Ok Bug ATI then
<Skreech_> smeyer: #alsa
<Alonea_> Skreech_: but this only happens on Ubuntu it seems.
<dsmith> hasrat: pie in the face
<teufel__> i can now talk to the modem with the terminal
<DarkED> well, i'll just try rebooting and see what happens
<Skreech_> Alonea_: and Debian?
<teufel__> but it wont connect
<intelikey> DarkED not really.  i 'assume' it edited /etc/fstab   look for the changes in there.   usb devices are normally sd?
<DarkED> intelikey: ok, i'll check it out
<Alonea_> Skreech_: have only ever heard of this happening to Ubuntu users. nothing about any of the other distros
<wiiman> i have a 32 meg video card i believe what is that in kb?
<Contrast> Are there any Beryl users in here?
<Skreech_> Well Ubuntu is very popular so that may be skewed
<teufel__> but the commands are gone under command list
<Skreech_> hi aseigo
<Hasrat_USA> gargoth that's because you need to be a member of YouTube and confirm that you're over 18 :P it's not like that video is for adults, but you would see three nude/bare buttocks grouping themselves together to form 'ubuntu' (LOL) and bill gates getting some pie smashed on his face by some attackers in Belgium
<teufel__> like the initilizing string
<DarkED> intelikey: there is no entry for my drive in fstab
<Hasrat_USA> Contrast: yeah
<wiiman> intelikey?
<DarkED> i'm gonna reboot real quick
<Hasrat_USA> Contrast: for 8 days non-stop, even without a single reload
<Alonea_> and apparently some people managed to get it to work with turning aspi off, but not for me
<Hasrat_USA> Alonea yes and that's why I'm telling you to go for the proprietory driver. for example, type glxgears in shell and see if  you see anything
<intelikey> DarkED some commands that help in trubble shooting these theings.   1. sudo fdisk -l      2.  mount      3. cat /proc/partitions     4. cat /etc/fstab     5. sudo blkid
<Contrast> Hasrat_USA:, would you care to test out a crash recovery script I wrote for it? It appears to work on my two systems, I just want to make sure before setting it up on a recent convert's computer.
<teufel__> anybody here know anything about modem commands
<wiiman> ok that didn't work
<laptop> DELL is going to preload UBUNTU into servers
<wiiman> lame...
<Hasrat_USA> Contrast sure. which language is it written in? do i need to give it root access?
<aphroguy> laptop: where did you hear that?
<FreeZ> hi all
<laptop> sorry not servers, desktops
<Hasrat_USA> laptop that's old news
<Contrast> Just BASH. I'm no further ahead than that yet. :-D
<Contrast> Hasrat_USA: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=4945&hilit=
<laptop> Thats pretty cool for theindustry
<laptop> for nix
<intelikey> wiiman leave the mem blank  first   if that don't work calculate    echo $((32*1024))
<laptop> Ive always liked having a viable alternative to does
<aphroguy> Since when is this old news?  I work for Dell.
<wiiman> ok
<mphilpot> Quick network question -- what's the equivent of ipconfig refresh and renew (for dhcp)
<wiiman> i got an error when i tried to select the color depth says......
<Contrast> Hasrat_USA: Is there a certain thing you can do on your system that consistently crashes Beryl?
<laptop> They did a public query about which version of linux to use, Ubuntu is winning by a lot
<wiiman> cannot stat '/etc/x11/xorg.conf':nsf or dir
<intelikey> wiiman bash knows simple non-floatingpoint math.
<intelikey> eeek
<intelikey> ls -ld  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<DarkED> intelikey: ok, i rebooted and still no change ...
<Hasrat_USA> contrast um lol not really...the only time it ever crashed on me was when i tried to launch planet penguine racer, but that too stopped happening when i upgraded beryl to 0.2.0
<intelikey> reboot seldom changes anything in linux
<mphilpot> does sudo ifup <interface> do a dhcp refresh?
<DarkED> intelikey: KDE sees the device and tries to mount it because it asks me if i want to open the device to view files ... but then it just does nothing ... i checked fstab and again no entry
<intelikey> DarkED some commands that help in trubble shooting these theings.   1. sudo fdisk -l      2.  mount      3. cat /proc/partitions     4. cat /etc/fstab     5. sudo blkid
<Hasrat_USA> laptop fedora is a good contender too
<Skreech_> mphilpot: sudo dhclient
<mphilpot> Thanks!
<wiiman> nsf or dir
<intelikey> </blinks>
<laptop> UGH
<intelikey> wiiman ls -ld  /etc/x11
<DarkED> ok, it shos /dev/sda1 type NTFS
<DarkED> shows* even
<laptop> Why cant I install http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<DarkED> so i just need to add that entry into fstab?
<laptop> I download it but I try and install it and yet my browsers still say they dont have it@@@
<laptop> \Im going to shoot somebody
<DarkED> what is the normal USB external HDD line for fstab?
<Alonea_> laptop: awww, firefox installed mine itself through the missing plugin install.
<Contrast> Hasrat_USA: Would you mind just running the script and seeing if it successfully reloads Beryl? (Feel free to say "no," I won't get pissy. :-D)
<laptop> i even changed it to a deb
<laptop> wtf
<Hasrat_USA> Contrast with all due respect to your script, may i ask you to know wheather or not you have failed to notice that you can configure the 'stable' beryl to automatically revert to KDE window manager in the event of an unexpected crash?
<laptop> There's GOT to be an easier way.
<DarkED> laptop: you have to point your browser to it
<Hasrat_USA> Contrast no no i'm gonna run it wait
<DarkED> laptop: not sure how though
<aphroguy> Adobe just hasn't made an attempt to provide linux support for Shockwave.  Kinda sucks, cause I want my Spaced Penguin!
<laptop> UGH
<Skreech_> laptop: Which site are you trying to load?
<Alonea_> laptop: wait, do you have 64 bit?
<beta> can someone throw me a link to a site which tests the various streaming formats?
<Contrast> Hasrat_USA: I know. I had that configured on the "stable" Beryl for my friend's dad (complete Linux virgin), and it didn't load, so umm... The stuff I wrote in that post happened. ;-)
<intelikey> DarkED normally you don't list usb things in fstab    you can. but hotpluging is lost on the device that is mounted via fstab
<FreeZ|RU> 
<FreeZ|RU> Greetings to all recently has put kubuntu on work do not prompt how there to update, search for necessary packages, to establish that that new, well and certainly to update system (I hope there is that that on similarity apt)
<wiiman> samn
<aphroguy> DarkED: Point your browser to it?  It doesn't exist for linux, does it?
<wiiman> damn
<beta> i cant google it..had it bookmarked once
<wiiman> cannot stat '/etc/x11/xorg.conf':nsf or dir
<wiiman> whf?
<wiiman> wtf?
<DarkED> intelikey: yes, but whent i plug the device in, KDE doesnt see it and it doesnt have an fstab entry
<Contrast> Hasrat_USA: But even if that did work, my script doesn't just load KWin. It loads KWin, waits a few seconds, then reloads Beryl.
<DarkED> intelikey: so it seems i need to do it manually
<Alonea_> laptop: gimmie a page that uses shockwave and lemme see
<DarkED> intelikey: it worked before i installed the ntfs-3g driver, but the driver rewrote the fstab file and killed something
<Skreech_> rmmod removes a module from memory?
* Compleja is away : Ausente por ahora.
<laptop> okay
<intelikey> DarkED ok   /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g user,users,uuid=1000,fmask=644,dmask=755 0 0
<DarkED> intelikey: and that will still make it treat the drive as a usb drive right?
<Alonea_> laptop: ah...getting shockwave for linux is a bit difficult it seems. Flash is easy. the easy way to get shockwave for linux is install wine, install windows version of firefox, and then install windows version of shockwave on that.
<intelikey> that will make it mount automatically   add  ,noauto   in the list of args DarkED
<intelikey> then you can mount it at will.
<laptop> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<DarkED> intelikey: it's cool if it mounts automatically but i'll still be able to unmount it using the 'Safely remove' option too?
<laptop> O you are kidding
<laptop> I cant use Shockwave
<laptop> Cue Darth Vader, "Noooooooooooooooooooooo"
<DarkED> intelikey: ahh nevermind, i figured out the real issue :)
<intelikey> DarkED you need the noauto  caues if you don't mount it you can't umount it.    well not without sudo
<Alonea_> laptop: well, you can with wine, but adobe neglected to make shockwave for linux users...
<intelikey> good tell me DarkED
<DarkED> intelikey: ok, i gotta boot into windows to fix it
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> ok.
<laptop> Nobody did it anyway?
<intelikey> fs errors
<intelikey> ?
<DarkED> intelikey: mount tells me the ntfs logfile on the device is corrupt and i need to boot into windows to fix it
<laptop> Nobody made shockwave linux?
<laptop> See
<Alonea_> laptop: nope...
<intelikey> DarkED ok.
<DarkED> so i need to let windows touch the drive and then unplug it, then boot back into kubuntu :)
<laptop> Thats the problem, no DirectX and no Shockwave
<DarkED> well, here goes
<Alonea_> laptop: and wine is in the repos.
<DarkED> laptop: it's not windows. if you want windows, go back to it.
<aphroguy> It's not exactly open source software.  Adobe is right up there with good old M$.
<laptop> I want Linux to do EVERYTHING
<intelikey> Alonea_ wine is in the repos
<Alonea_> laptop: though i haven't used it much so I am not the one to ask on step by step on wine.
<laptop> aphroguy:  that never stopped anyone before
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<laptop> Funny
<Alonea_> intelikey: yeah, I saw it in there, but I never figured out how to use it really...
<laptop> WINE= Wine Is Not an Emulator
<laptop> but it is
<intelikey> Alonea_  wine filename.exe
<laptop> wine filename.exe?
<laptop> that runsit?
<Hasrat_USA> Contrast: in my machine it is going back to KDE window manager, then reloading Beryl and finally starting Emerald again
<Ryiel> yep
<intelikey> no it's not. laptop it'a a "Compatibility Layer"  not an emulator  there is a huge differance.
<Alonea_> intelikey: ah, well most of the stuff I wanna run is a bit more trouble than necessary...will play with it another day
<aphroguy> Well... it would be wine /path/to/filename.exe
<Contrast> Hasrat_USA: That's the intent.
<intelikey> Alonea_ k
<Ryiel> but if you stay in the file's folder you can type just: wine filename :)
<Skreech_> laptop: Wine is not an emulator
<Hasrat_USA> and the screen flashes and goes black for a few seconds before loading Beryl
<aphroguy> But yes laptop, easy as that.  Took me a while to figure that out, WINE was one of the first things I installed.
<Contrast> Hasrat_USA: Thanks for the feedback.
<SilentDis> !ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 485 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<Contrast> As far as I know, the black flashing is unavoidable when reloading Beryl.
<gargoth> ahh
<Alonea_> Skreech_: of course, maybe we dont really get what the diff between emulator and compatability layer is.
<gargoth> it seems my isp is breaking up >.<
<Hasrat_USA> contrast when i manually select reload window manager i don't see any black flash. but when i used your script, i saw it
<intelikey> Contrast like loading kde from kdm ?
<intelikey> Contrast it's resetting the xserver
<laptop> See
* laptop Why dont they just make WINE an integral part of UBUNTU, then EVERYTHING would work "Right out of the box"
<Contrast> Any suggestions on how to get the black flash out of there?
<Skreech_> laptop: Doesn't work that way
<Contrast> laptop: Because not all Windows programs work on Wine.
<laptop> What is "dummy package"
<Alonea_> of course my friend and I want to make a version of linux that has a lot of popular stuff installed, I mean, it wont be made for a very long time, but we do have a name for it. Pandora.
<intelikey> laptop and everything would NOT work right out of the box... if it did M$ would quickly churn out some stuff that wouldn't....
<laptop> (football player?)
<Skreech_> can someone help with over enthusiastic modprobe -r
<SilentDis> problem:  ksysguard doesn't seem to want to work.  I'm not sure what i'm missing to get it working.  I did go from ubuntu -> kubuntu (edgy).  I don't think it's local daemon is running, but i'm not sure where to look, etc.
<laptop> That's unfortunate.
<Skreech_> laptop: A package that doesn't install anything by itself
* laptop notes Ubuntu needs an installer program, and installer format like exe
<intelikey> and advertice it as if you could not breath without it...
<Skreech_> laptop: No it does not
<Contrast> SilentDis, what is it saying when you start it?
<gargoth> laptop: and probably they don't make it integral part, because some forthcoming applications which are designed to run on windows, require something microsoft is not willing to give up freely to linux users ;D
<Skreech_> And it has an installer program
<intelikey> laptop it has an installer program.  dpkg  and the format is  .deb
* laptop note clicking directly on a downloaded file and having it install autmatically is genius! 
<SilentDis> Contrast: upon trying to connect using ssh, it drops connection immediately.  upon trying Daemon on port 3112, it seems to 'start', but it reports nothing.
<Alonea_> Skreech_: maybe an easier to understand installer program? all I know is I mess up quite a bit with packages and why do a lot of them not install links on the Kmenu? it drives me nuts.
<intelikey> yep and .deb files will do that laptop   :)
<Contrast> SilentDis, give me a sec. I might have had this same problem before.....
<Skreech_> Alonea_: Probably aren't GUI programs
<SilentDis> Contrast: take your time, thank you :)
<intelikey> laptop got your trolling out of your system yet ?
<laptop> intelikey:  frustration.
<Alonea_> Skreech_: but they are. I have had to find the files and make links and when I install a bunch of stuff I loose track of what I installed and then end up having them on there and forgotten about
* SilentDis points to the sign saying "Do Not Feed The Trolls" *snicker*
<Skreech_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11298/
<gargoth> SilentDis: :DD
<ahlalo_elyon> Alonea_: I feel your pain.  That's why I've had to force myself to only install one or two apps at a time ... that way I can check if it created launchers for them or not.
<Skreech_> can someone look at that and tell me waht it is saying?
<gargoth> SilentDis: made it especially funny since some ppl claim that i look like sophistaced troll x)
<Contrast> SilentDis: It's been a while, so I don't remember exactly, but it had something to do with a bad worksheet on my system. I just selected one of the options under file, might have been "Load Standard Sheets," and boom, it was fixed.
<markus> hi
<NaNO2x> greets
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: yeah..I wanted games so I went on a binge. and "Hearts" wont load...*sniffles*
<Skreech_> Alonea_: You sound like you seriously messed up your install of Linux somehow
<gargoth> markus: greetings =)
<ahlalo_elyon> Alonea_: Yeah, hearts has never worked for me either.
<NaNO2x> i'm having issues installing kubuntu edgy on a asus z96j and the covered method isnt working, heres the method, any other advice?
<NaNO2x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319996
<Skreech_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11298/
<SilentDis> Contrast: I just tried that, it seems to have reset itself, then instantly had the 'connection dropped' message again.
<intelikey> laptop let me give you a little advice.    do not come to linux thinking you know anything about computers, you don't.    if you would have approached windows that way the first time you saw it you would have been a fool.   so don't be a fool and think that because you know windows you should know linux.   you have to start at the same place every one else does, at the bottom.
<Contrast> Hrmm... Must be a different problem. Sorry.
<Alonea_> Skreech_: well, most of my problems I had last time too...I guess I am just really unlucky or just seem to have/install the things that dont want to work right.
<Contrast> Did you already check the forums?
<NaNO2x> yes
<intelikey> makes it much esier to learn if you know you need to learn.
<Skreech_> woah
<frutax> I just saw this error being discussed on the ubuntuforums and was wondering if anyone knew of a fix yet: I'm getting "Could not commit changes" from Adept everytime I try to install a new package
<ahlalo_elyon> intelikey: Well, since I grew up with DOS, I think I was pretty ahead of the game moving from Windows to Linux.  Granted, I still had to learn a LOT all over again, but I wouldn't say I started at the "bottom." ;)
<Skreech_> anyone want to see my dmesg output? :-)
<SilentDis> intelikey: a very good point.  the only way to start a bit higher up is to have a general 'yearning' to learn.  if you don't wish to learn something new, you will NEVER learn it :)
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: oh yay! I grew up on DOS pretty much too.
<intelikey> ahlalo_elyon ok  s/windows/dos/  ^  and it's the same game.
<DarkED> intelikey: ok, it works now ... but the external isnt coming up on the desktop as a USB drive. i can access it through /media/ though
<Contrast> frutax, either open KSysGuard and kill whatever process is using apt, or reboot.
<SilentDis> Contrast: not yet.  that is my next stop, if the chatroom had no other suggestions :)
<frutax> Contrast, reboot didn't fix it, i'll try opening KSysGuard
<NaNO2x> when i do the ctrl alt f1 it goes into a black screen not a shell
<Alonea_> hmmm...I wonder if I can get the MS hearts to work on wine...course I would have no idea how to install that just right.
<ahlalo_elyon> Alonea_: At least we knew what a terminal/command line was when coming to Linux.  My whole family tells me "Linux sucks" when their MySpace page doesn't show up right. 0.)
<SilentDis> Contrast: figured it might've been a common issue amonst those of us who 'side-graded' to KDE from Gnome :)
<intelikey> DarkED k.  you'll need someone like Contrast on that.  i'm cli not kde guy.
<DarkED> intelikey: ok, thanks
<lnxkde> sup
<intelikey> np
<ahlalo_elyon> Alonea_: MS Hearts works wonderful with wine, actually.  You just need to copy the mshearts.exe file somewhere on your linux partition and run it :)
<Skreech_> lnxkde: Dude
<Skreech_> Whats up?
<Contrast> DarkED: Did you already make sure icons on the desktop are enabled?
<NaNO2x> i'd love to try kde and dont want to spend time with gentoo so it would be awesome to get this working with kubunut
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: lol! well, I like it quite a bit, but I find installers a bit tiresome when I have to copy such and such to some root folder. why can't it just do it all so i don't screw it up?
<intelikey> ahlalo_elyon now there's a name i like   :)
<DarkED> Contrast: yes, it worked before i installed the ntfs-3g driver
<aphroguy> frutax: also, check to make sure that the changes you're trying to make won't break current dependencies.  It'll normally say BROKE or BREAK (can't remember which) in red letters if there are any issues with something you're looking to install though.
<lnxkde> Skreech_: here araging all my stuff in my 140 Gig partition of things :/
<lnxkde> Skreech_: u??
<DarkED> Contrast: when i'd plug the device it would appear on desktop
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: hmmm, gonna go have to find mshearts.exe then.
<ahlalo_elyon> intelikey: At least you can address me now, hmm? ;)
<Skreech_> rm -r :-)
<intelikey> yes
<SilentDis> NaNO2x: kubunut, the version of linux for those that make a lot of typos?  *giggle*
<lnxkde> Skreech_:  ;( no
<Skreech_> lnxkde: breaking my already broken sound
<NaNO2x> :P
<SilentDis> lmao
<lnxkde> Skreech_:  hehehe
<Skreech_>  I'm not very good  at sudo modprobe -r it seems
<lnxkde> Skreech_: hope u get it to work :)
<ahlalo_elyon> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahlalo_elyon> hmm... me either
<Alonea_> modprobe is my friend.
<lnxkde> what sound card is Skreech_?
<DarkED> Contrast: i disabled ntfs write support for externals ... lets see what happens when i plug it in this time
<Contrast> Not really sure. Sorry. I'm by no means an expert, and certainly not at the level where people should be referring users to me. <cough cough> :-P
<Skreech_> ATI SB450
<lnxkde> Skreech_: :s
<DarkED> Contrast: it worked this time :)
<DarkED> Contrast: but i've got no write support haha
<ahlalo_elyon> Speaking of NTFS write support, does it usually take this long to copy files from ext3 to ntfs?  I've been going on over a half hour to copy one 4GB file...
<lnxkde> Skreech_: I dint know ati made sound cards too!
<Skreech> Apparently they do
<Skreech> Well at least the wrap an Intel card
<DarkED> woah wait a tick... apparently i DO have write support
<Contrast> DarkED: What is it mounted as? Did you already try chmod?
<NaNO2x> so, anyone have any advice on this certain problem?
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: wow, that's insane.  are you copying from remote media via usb1.1 or some such?
<Contrast> Brilliant.
<lnxkde> Skreech: :/
<intelikey> ahlalo_elyon i don't have/use ntfs but i would venture that the answer is no for any fs.
<ahlalo_elyon> SilentDis: Nope.  I'm copying from my home folder to a folder on my Windows partition.
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: ok, when I run mshearts.exe on wine it wants those dlls...
<Skreech> My dmesg is now full of snd module failures
* lnxkde been hooked up by MAC OS X for two months now :/
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: from ext3 > ntfs then?
<gargoth> hmm...that ntfs thingie is rather confusing
<ahlalo_elyon> SilentDis: Correct.
<intelikey> 4g should write in less than 2 minutes locally on even a slow drive.
<Skreech> What file holds my bash history again?
<DarkED> Contrast: tis all good in the hood :)
<lnxkde> Skreech: using Kubuntu Right now just few days I came back to my linux partition
<Contrast> Good deal.
<ahlalo_elyon> intelikey: I agree.  Even if there IS a slight slowdown due to the ntfs driver, I can't imagine why it's taking this long.
<DarkED> Contrast: in ntfs-config there are two tickboxes - enable support for internal drives and enable support for external drives
<intelikey> Skreech ~/.bash_history ?
<Skreech> Got it
<DarkED> Contrast: i unticked enable support for externals but it's working just fine
<DarkED> Contrast: i have write support on my external ... so it's all good
<Skreech> crap. Can I flush the current history buffer to it?
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: wow.  i'd recommend killing that and trying again.  there's some weird issues with writing to ntfs in linux yet, as the journalizing isn't quite up to snuff.  I'd more recommend installing EXT2 support into windows (ext3 is ext2 with journalizing, won't cause problems, works fine) than the way you're trying.
<Skreech> Or is that only done on logout?
<ahlalo_elyon> SilentDis: yeah... over a half hour and so far it has copied 469mb
<intelikey> yes or a   history  command
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: see, I know nothing about wine and how to get stuff to work.
<intelikey> Skreech help history
<Contrast> I seem to remember something like that actually, from back when I was trying to set up Samba. Amazing that that was only 6 months ago. Feels like years since I enjoyably used a Windows system.
<Contrast> Well, I'm heading out. Been up way too long.
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: as an open standard, EXT2 is totally and fully supported and works great under windows from my personal experience.  on that rare moment when I need to boot windows, it's been a lifesaver :)
<DarkED> Contrast: thanks for the help
<laptop> intelikey, unfortunately for you, or for anyone else, I have a keen sense of a computer operating system being a convenience not a hinderance. Deal with it, it goes for windows , for linux, for MAC (I really hate MAC)
<Skreech> ok
<Contrast> DarkED: No problem.
<intelikey> laptop no skin off my nose.
<ahlalo_elyon> SilentDis: Well, I'm hoping to mount this ISO within Windows (one of the VERY rare occassions I plan on using Windows)...
<Contrast> Good night and good luck. Peace.
<DarkED> cya
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: actually, which hearts.exe are you using? xp version or what?
<ahlalo_elyon> SilentDis: What do I need to install ext2 support there?  A certain app I'm not finding?
<ahlalo_elyon> Alonea_: I use the XP version
<intelikey> laptop you are the only affected by your openion on that issue.
<laptop> Convenience is king
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: then you'll be fine with ext2 support under windows.  no copying or anything.  let me grab the homepage of the project for you, it's a simple driver to install in windows, and a reboot, and all your EXTx drives just show up :)
<gargoth> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ahlalo_elyon> SilentDis: Grr... a reboot? lol man, I love Linux!
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: roflmao yep :)
<intelikey> rex rex
<gargoth> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ahlalo_elyon> It's bad enough I have to reboot to load windows as it is ;)
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: ah, ok, must find that one then. is it mshearts.exe or hearts.exe?
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: check this out http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ahlalo_elyon> Alonea_: I believe it is c:\windows\system\mshearts.exe
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: okies
<intelikey> ahlalo_elyon there is vmware and qemu
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: may i ask what game you're trying to run?
<ahlalo_elyon> intelikey: I've looked into vmware but I can't figure out anything about it.  Making images and such... seems extremely advanced to me.
<ahlalo_elyon> SilentDis: Oblivion
<ahlalo_elyon> SilentDis: But there are a few other games I play in Windows that I haven't been able to get to work in Linux
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: oh! I want oblivion on mine too...
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: Oblivion works great for me with Cedega and the oldblivion patch :)
<intelikey> ahlalo_elyon yeah kinda.  but it was just an answer to "have to reboot to run windows"
<ahlalo_elyon> intelikey: I didn't say EVERYONE has to do that... just me because I lack the technical skill to use vmware ;)
<intelikey> :)
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon:  check out !cedega.  $5/month, and windows games just work.  it provides wine, an install environment, and a DX wrapper to make it work in OGL
<gargoth> hmm, what am i doing wrong, since it seems terminal is not recognizing " gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list " command?
<Alonea_> I have to pay money for that? too poor...I am a college student with no job
<SilentDis> ahlalo_elyon: alternately, games that are already OGL (such as WoW) will run with wine under linux with virtually no issue.
<intelikey> gargoth using gnome commands in kde
<gargoth> ahha...
<intelikey> gargoth sudstitute   kdesu for gksu  and   kate for gedit
<SilentDis> Alonea_: not necessarily.  if you are not intimidated by svn repos, there's an unpackaged version that you can pull from their repos for free and use.  just not 'streamlined'.  also, check out !crossover.
<aphroguy> gargoth: try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gargoth> thx for those =)
<aphroguy> Nano is THE MAN.
<intelikey> gargoth or the cli mode that aphroguy mentioned.
* SilentDis hugs nano :)
<Alonea_> SilentDis: well, I use svn for rockbox...
* NaNO2x peers
<NaNO2x> not me
<intelikey> vim
<NaNO2x> :P
<draik> Does anybody know where I can find human body parts for all the letters of the alphabet?
<aphroguy> Nano = My favorite HTML IDE :-D
<ahlalo_elyon> Okay, other than PowerISO, does anyone know how to convert .DAA files to .ISO?
<Alonea_> I prefer vim.
<Hasrat_USA> good night
<intelikey> html ide  lol
<ahlalo_elyon> draik: Uhm, I don't know whether to laugh or call the authorities.
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: did you see the free poweriso thing for linux?
<krquamme> i have a question about the jpeg library
<SilentDis> Alonea_: check out http://www.transgaming.com/ then.  as per the GPL, they have to make it available in some manor.  i paid for it because i find it exceptionally useful, and I'm happy to support the things I like with a small finantial donation for 'ease of use' packages.
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: it worked fine for me to convery .daa to iso on the command line
<draik> ahlalo_elyon: so-called authorities would laugh as well. I am just looking for a list. Google wasn't of much help. Especially with Q, X Y and Z
<krquamme> why do some jpegs show up "garbled" in any browser I use?
<Alonea_> SilentDis: thanks
<SilentDis> speaking of 'paying for it to support it', what with feisty coming out, I'd like to purchase DVDs of ubuntu and kubuntu when it's released.  is the 'best' way to do this via Amazon?  does some portion go back to the devs that way?
<intelikey> krquamme have an example ?
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: other than that, I have not seen any other ways to convery .daa files to .iso easily.
<krquamme> intelikey: do you want a web addy, or an uploaded screenshot?
<Alonea_> ahlalo_elyon: and I am consistently spelling convert wrong...
<intelikey> url
<intelikey> wanted to test to see if i could reproduce that
<krquamme> intelikey: http://www.acousticguitarforum.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97543
<intelikey> k   sec
<krquamme> intelikey: the black portion of the sunburst shows up with green in it
<lotusleaf> I'm getting dependency issues when trying to install kubuntu-desktop, never had this before, it says it needs to install several packages but that they won't be installed. I've added the kubuntu repo and refreshed but still this remains. Any clue? This is w/ Edgy.
<krquamme> intelikey: btw i am on 6.10 edgy
<NaNO2x> any advice on the installation issue?
<krquamme> NaNO2x: what issue are u having?
<Alonea_> well, I am gonna goto bed here
<NaNO2x> when i do ctrl alt f1
<NaNO2x> it doesnt go into shell
<NaNO2x> the actual error i'm having is this
<Alonea_> night everyone.
<NaNO2x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319996
<NaNO2x> gnight
<SilentDis> lotusleaf: what packages?  you can !pastebin if you would prefer to just give us the output of this command:  sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, thx one sec
<krquamme> NaNO2x: have you tried using ctrl+alt+bksp instead
<intelikey> krquamme k.   loading now.   it will take a minute dialup and busy.
<krquamme> intelikey: aight
<NaNO2x> its just going into this black screen
<NaNO2x> then coming back up with the slash stuff
<NaNO2x> but it never hits shell
<NaNO2x> thank you for the assistance
<intelikey> krquamme what browser/s in particular have you tried ?
<krquamme> intelikey: firefox and konqueror
<intelikey> k
<nonuda> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<krquamme> NaNO2x: try killing it with ctrl+alt+bksp and then using the crtl+c to kill the restart
<NaNO2x> do i have to do that before i burn the cd?
<draik> Does anybody know where I would be able to find human body parts alphabetically?
<SilentDis> draik: as this is the kubuntu support chat room, I think it would be best to hit google for that, alternately, check wikipedia :)
<NaNO2x> nope still all screwed up
<draik> SilentDis: I have tried. I thought I'd pick at the brains in this room
<intelikey> krquamme i can't reproduce that affect.   could it be the xserver set to 256 colour depth ?    what about setting to some other refresh rate ?
<krquamme> intelikey: i'll check out my nvidia driver settings and see
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, it's possible when I use aptitude, but there's dep issues: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11300/
<intelikey> krquamme that's all i can think of off the top of my hat
<speedo409> How can I get my scrolling to work on my laptop using kubuntu ?
<krquamme> would a 32bit depth give me problems?
<krquamme> intelikey: would a 32bit depth give me problems?
<nonuda> how to stop x server?
<intelikey> krquamme it could.  try 24
<krquamme> intelikey: yea, brb
<intelikey> i normally use 15  heh
<intelikey> performance issue.  slow box.
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, it appears with the kdebase-bin package just to be a version issue with slight discrepancy
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, should I just accept or do I need to do something special? :) It's never gave me a conflict before
<SilentDis> lotusleaf: looks like you pulled kdebase-bin from another repo.  the actual data is probably the same/real similar, just not the 'proper' package.  in adept (kmenu > system > adept), search for kdebase-bin, and you should be able to rt. click on it and choose a different version.
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, I don't have adept installed but thx :)
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, attempts to install adept receive same issue
<SilentDis> lotusleaf: mmm... synaptic from gnome?
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, Synaptic, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from CLI and aptitude say the same
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, sorry, not dist-upgrade in this instance
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, as I have no Kubuntu on this box atm
<SilentDis> lotusleaf: right... use synaptic to force version on the kdebase-bin package, then retry installing kubuntu-desktop
<nonuda> what is this mean, ./ati-installer.sh: 165: syntax error: bad substitution
<lnxkde> bye Skreech God bless you
<lnxkde> God bless you all guys
<lotusleaf> SilentDis, k thx I'll try that
<lnxkde> see ya laterz
<SilentDis> !envy | nonuda - check this tool out, it'll install the driver for you, no hastle, no muss :)
<ubotu> nonuda - check this tool out, it'll install the driver for you, no hastle, no muss :): envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<NaNO2x> bah this sucks le sigh, i dont want to spend time figuring another distro
<intelikey> nonuda means that a var didn't substitute correctly in the script.
<nonuda> SilentDis, i used envy...but i download the file manually, coz its the big file
<nonuda> is that mean the donwloaded file is corrupt?
<SilentDis> nonuda: no problems.  after envy is installed, you can sudo cp /path/to/ati/driver/filename /usr/share/envy
<intelikey> nonuda means the script got tickeled at the wrong time and blew beer out it's nose.    both sides.   :)
<nonuda> ok..try it now
<ahlalo_elyon> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<intelikey> you guys are no fun.  i'm going back to bash...
<nonuda> aha..envy detect the installer..seems it works, hope i see no errors, thanks SilentDis
<NaNO2x> what are the alternate cds anyway?
<aphroguy> NaNO2x: Alternate install CDs?
<NaNO2x> umm
<Skuller> Sodium Nitrite: no idea...i wanted to know that too for a long time too
<NaNO2x> i'm burning
<NaNO2x> kubuntu-6.10-alternate-i386.iso
<aphroguy> That's a text-based installer, rather than a live CD.
<NaNO2x> ah
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> so that may work
<aphroguy> Mostly for VERY low end systems, such as mine.
<NaNO2x> since this seems to be a graphics problem
<NaNO2x> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319996
<aphroguy> Are you on a notebook or desktop?
<NaNO2x> notebook
<Eruantalon> How do I make beryl the default window manager?
<aphroguy> Integrated graphics?
<NaNO2x> look in the beryl wiki, there is a page on it
<NaNO2x> make it autostart
<NaNO2x> no
<NaNO2x> ati x1600
<aphroguy> Hmmm.... well, it will definitely get it installed.
<Skuller> !alternate | NaNO2x
<ubotu> NaNO2x: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<nonuda> Parse error on line 181 of section monitor in file /etx/X11/xorg.conf , this the only error of ati installation using envy
<NaNO2x> its not working with the live cd
<NaNO2x> thats the problem
<NaNO2x> if it was wroking id love to use it
<aphroguy> It may not get your GUI running, but booting into safe mode and running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will give you the option to play around with the pre-installed GPU drivers.
<Skuller> you sure you set the cd boot options in the bios?
<NaNO2x> yes its getting into the cd
<NaNO2x> its just once i get through the install etc
<NaNO2x> so like now
<NaNO2x> its configuring x
<Skuller> checked the cd for errors?
<NaNO2x> going through all the startups
<NaNO2x> yeah
<NaNO2x> no errors
<aphroguy> That's what my fiancee had to do.  She has an ATI, don't remember the exact model off the top of my head.
<NaNO2x> so once it boots up here
<NaNO2x> i try ctrl alt f1
<NaNO2x> and it goes into an all black screen
<NaNO2x> not a shell
<NaNO2x> ij si
<NaNO2x> woops
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> so its in the booted up
<jay08> hmm
<NaNO2x> and everything is unreadable
<NaNO2x> now
<jay08> wer is dis?
<NaNO2x> should i do ctrl alt f1?
<NaNO2x> or another ctrl alt
<jay08> wers ur loc?
<nonuda> i can't start x, after i install ati driver using envy, when i startx it said, Parse error on line 181 of section monitor in file /etx/X11/xorg.conf "Endsection? is not valid keyword in this section, how do i fix this?
<NaNO2x> hmm?
<Skuller> location
<NaNO2x> such as?
<NaNO2x> where do i live
<NaNO2x> :P
<jay08> hmm
<jay08> cno taga zamboanga?
<nonuda> anyone?
<jay08> cno taga zamboanga?
<NaNO2x> unsure, maybe i can help once i actually get nix installed :p
<jay08> may taga zambo ba d2?
<NaNO2x> so should i try the ctrl alt f1 again?
<aphroguy> Where are you at right now, what's on your screen Nano?
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> i pressed ctrl alt f1
<NaNO2x> and it took me to an all black screen
<NaNO2x> the forum said it would goto a shell
<NaNO2x> so i'm a bit confused there
<aphroguy> Okay, where were you before pressing ctrl alt f1?
<teufel_> ok here is the problem for those up to the challenge i can connect to the isp through the kppp modem terminal but when i try to connect to the isp through the normal logon i the modem hangs it doesnt even make sound nothing at is there some way to connect to the isp its a hsfmodem
<NaNO2x> it had booted in
<NaNO2x> gone to the install
<aphroguy> At the login screen?  In your desktop environment?
<NaNO2x> but once it got to the actual start screen
<NaNO2x> yeah
<NaNO2x> there it went all diagonal slashes
<NaNO2x> in the light blue
<NaNO2x> and two spaces that were really thin i could arrow between
<NaNO2x> and then the currsor was spinning around the screen when i moved it
<teufel_> !hsfmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hsfmodem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aphroguy> Wow, huh..... so it's not successfully displaying ANYTHING.  Did the Kubuntu loading screen even work?  Where it shows you all the startup processes and tasks it's doing?
<NaNO2x> yeah
<NaNO2x> that worked fine
<NaNO2x> its just after that that it breaks
<aphroguy> Did you get to the login screen at all?
<NaNO2x> not visible
<teufel_> is there anybody here who has had to configure kppp before
<aphroguy> Okay, what I'd do is reboot (probably have to hard reboot from the tower) then when Grub is starting up, you'll have 3 seconds to hit ESC to go to boot options.
<NaNO2x> yeah
<NaNO2x> did all that
<NaNO2x> this doesnt even need hard reboots
<NaNO2x> it closes itself correctly with the power button
<aphroguy> Were you able to pull up the "ComputerName@root:" prompt?
<aphroguy> Er...
<NaNO2x> no
<aphroguy> Wait.....
<aphroguy> Strike that.
<aphroguy> Reverse it.
<aphroguy> There we go.
<NaNO2x> hehe
<NaNO2x> no
<NaNO2x> no shell support
<aphroguy> Well monkey.
<NaNO2x> gonna try this alt version
<NaNO2x> possibly it will work
<NaNO2x> :P
<aphroguy> So you were just running it from the Live CD, it hasn't been installed yet?
<NaNO2x> never got to running
<NaNO2x> but yes
<aphroguy> Well.... in a manner of speaking.;)
<NaNO2x> doing a cd check on this one
<NaNO2x> will tell you when done
<NaNO2x> and should i do txt, oem, or cmd line
<mrigns> drg
<mrigns> whoops
<mrigns> anthy was turned on
<cpk1> hehe it happens =)
<aphroguy> With the alt CD, you will have to install it before it runs, obviously.  But if I recall, it does give you the options for video card drivers.
<NaNO2x> heres how i speak japenses ????? ??? ????????????? ???? ???????????/
<mrigns> i just tried to say good morning :D
<NaNO2x> hmm ok
<NaNO2x> :P
<cpk1> hmm well I only see 2 hiragana characters in there
<mrigns> actually 3
<NaNO2x> yeah
<aphroguy> Oh geez, I don't even remember which one I did.  Txt?
<NaNO2x> i think txt is the right one
<NaNO2x> its the top one
<NaNO2x> but we'll see
<NaNO2x> still checking
<aphroguy> That's the handy thing about the way the devs set up the installation process: most of the generals to get it to 'just work' are set as default, so if you don't know something, leave it where it is.
<mrigns> is there a way to add scripts to the konqueror context menu?
<nonuda> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* szakals witam
<NaNO2x> beryl looks nice but i'm unsure if its really needed
<NaNO2x> i'm a kde noob though, so it may work better on this
<cpk1> beryl isnt needed
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> all verified
<NaNO2x> txt mode now
<mrigns> i think there are some good features in beryl
<mrigns> and the cube isnt one of them ;P
<mrigns> the task switching tools and thumbnails in the bar are quite nice
<provolik> Hi
<provolik> Does someone of you have experience with aMSN and webcam?
<aphroguy> Of course it's needed; it is if you have the hardware to support it.  And if you don't need it, you need the hardware to support it so that you do need it.:-D  And unfortunately, I have neither at the moment.
<Number2> B-P
<provolik> -_-
<NaNO2x> provolik yes
<provolik> can you help me? It says me I have a firewall or a rouetr
<mrigns> do you?
<provolik> I have a router but I opened ports from 6890 to 6900
<provolik> Now I don't know anything about the firewall
<NaNO2x> are you using amsn?
<provolik> yes
<mrigns> wtf?
<provolik> It says me that I am behind a firewall or a router....
<provolik> I opened ports from 6890 to 6900 on my router
<provolik> but it says me the same...
<provolik> can you help?
<provolik> uhm
<provolik> I opened ports from 6890 to 6900 on my router, NaNO21
<provolik> It says me that I am behind a firewall or a router....
<NaNO21> wtf is with the server
<Skuller> NaNO21: what wtf is with the server?
<mrigns> some kind of netsplit
<NaNO21> hmmm
<NaNO21> one sec
<NaNO21> lets see if this kicks me
<NaNO21> nvm it would
<teufel__> ok here is the problem for those up to the challenge i can connect to the isp through the kppp modem terminal but when i try to connect to the isp through the normal logon i the modem hangs it doesnt even make sound nothing at is there some way to connect to the isp its a hsfmodem
<NaNO21> hmm
<NaNO21> unsure on that
<NaNO21> on the amsn problem
<NaNO21> what router are you using?
<mervteck_> Can Anyone help me with a cedega problem
<teufel__> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<teufel__> !modem
<provolik> I am using US Robotics NaNO21
<teufel__> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<NaNO21> ah
<NaNO21> hmm
<NaNO21> havent delt with them much heard they were good
<NaNO21> but i cant help you much
<teufel__> i think all i need is the modem strings
<provolik> :-\
<provolik> It's strange however
<NaNO21> why would you ever wana use dialup!!!!
<teufel__> i dont know i have not messed with a modem since like 98
<teufel__> its my friends comp
<provolik> If I open aMSN and I don't log in it says me that the ports are OK
<NaNO21> hmm
<NaNO21> well go into preferences
<provolik> but if I log in it says me I am behind a firewall or a router
<NaNO21> yeah
<NaNO21> so check preferences
<teufel__> i have spent alot of time loading him down with kubuntu telling him its cool then at the end of it all the modem doesnt work
<NaNO21> and scan those ports on yourself
<NaNO21> it could be a software setting you have
<NaNO21> lol
<NaNO21> that sucks
<provolik> uhm
<provolik> amsn preferences?
<NaNO21> modem support usually isnt bad
<NaNO21> yeah
<teufel__> i can connect to the modem and get to the login prompt
<NaNO21> i dont have it open right now so i cant tell you exactly
<teufel__> with the terminal
<teufel__> the modem terminal in kppp
<mrigns> teufel__: if you want to show someone a GNU/Linux desktop, show him SabayonLinux 3.3
<teufel__> i just loaded linux not a week ago
<ffffu> any dudes have used avisplit before?
<NaNO21> not i
<teufel__> i can talk to my modem and all of that but it wont initilize and dial through kppp
<ffffu> anyone knows how to split my viz?
<NaNO21> ugh this is so much easier to install with pictures...or at least easier to watch while it installs :P
<provolik> ok I will try later
<NaNO21> hrm
<NaNO21> its been stuck at 6% for a while
<teufel__> well this is hopeless i think
<NaNO21> nothing is hopeless
<NaNO21> things just take a longer while
<NaNO21> ok...
<NaNO21> sooooo
<NaNO21> still have the issue
<NaNO21> it installed and all
<NaNO21> but now its still the slanted stuff
<mervteck_> hey can someone look at teh picture in this link and tell me how to get the thing on the right http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/LazyMonkeys-Gentoo?content=27915
<iwonder> nfi  mervteck_ several of them do that
<mrigns> thats superkaramba
<mervteck_> can ya tell me how to get it =D
<mrigns> the bomb in the systray
<mrigns> apt-get install superkaramba i guess
<mrigns> but there are many applets/themes etc for the prog
<mervteck_> yeah i wanna get that same monitor guy thats on the right
<mervteck_> i likie
<iwonder> there are tons of "pieces" for superkamba
<iwonder> i never found much use for them except eye candy
<mervteck_> yeah im lookin at em now
<Skuller> anyone here also on #freenode-social?..if yes, can you tell me what is it about?
<NaNO2x> anyone help out with this issue?
<iwonder> whats the issue NaNO2x?
<mervteck_> mmm much better i loves my geektastic eyecandy =D
<mervteck_> can u guys tell me how to upgrade my videocard drivers for nvidia, i dunno which im usin cuz i installed with Automatix2
<mrigns> the u probably got the newest one around
<mrigns> apt-get install nvidia-glx otherwise
<mervteck_> k cuz like im wondering why its not detecting my card the gpu the memory and suck in the bit of eyecandy
<mervteck_> such*
<mrigns> which card is it?
<mervteck_> 7950gt
<NaNO2x> *sigh*
<NaNO2x> so pissed at this
<NaNO2x> umm
<mervteck_> yup i got newest version
<NaNO2x> well i cant reach shell from the start screen with ctrl alt f1
<epimeth> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NaNO2x> since i have an ati card i need to get a default set till i can get the ati driver
<mrigns> its alt ctrl f1
<NaNO2x> ctrl alt and altr ctrl shouldnt matter
<NaNO2x> :P
<iwonder|too> ctrl+alt+backsp
<iwonder|too> to kill x
<iwonder|too> type killall kdn
<iwonder|too> kdm
<NaNO2x> well
<NaNO2x> i'm not getting a shell
<iwonder|too> then edit your xorg.conf to use vesa
<NaNO2x> and that wont kill x
<NaNO2x> that sounds good
<iwonder|too> usually have to hit it to or 3 times
<NaNO2x> but the ctrl alt backspace
<NaNO2x> oh
<NaNO2x> one sec
<NaNO2x> nope
<NaNO2x> not killing x
<iwonder|too> k
<iwonder|too> is sshd running?
<NaNO2x> unsure
<NaNO2x> i just installed with the alt cd
<iwonder|too> default install?
<epimeth> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NaNO2x> because the live cd wouldnt even boot in
<NaNO2x> i mean it goes througgh boot stuff
<NaNO2x> but comes with this slant
<NaNO2x> so i got through steps with alt cd on txt
<NaNO2x> so kubuntu shoudl be fully active right now
<NaNO2x> should i try sshing in
<iwonder|too> in grub do you have  multiple listings og same kernel
<NaNO2x> yeah
<iwonder|too> try the second one
<NaNO2x> one is for like
<NaNO2x> recovery
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> one sec
<mervteck_> how do i customise my little side guy now to watch my pci ethernet card not my onboard
<NaNO2x> ooh
<NaNO2x> i'm in root
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> so now what do i do
<mrigns> try the config
<NaNO2x> which config
<iwonder|too> depends on which editor you have
<NaNO2x> pico i'll use
<NaNO2x> i'm sure it has pico
<NaNO2x> :p
<unix_infidel> holy jebus do i hate installing OS's
<mrigns> was addressing mervteck_
<NaNO2x> but wheres it located
<iwonder|too> one sec let me see
<unix_infidel> especially since its taken almost 5 hours and its going to take just as long on the other comp
<mrigns> mervteck_: switch the string eth0 with eth1
<mervteck_> what you mean mrigns
<unix_infidel> too bad this stuff is windows, cant wait to run these nix install scripts and just be DONE later on :)
<mervteck_> where do i change that
<iwonder|too> in /etc/X11
<mrigns> rightclick on the actual applet should pop up a context menu
<iwonder|too> i use nano but use what u are familiar with
<iwonder|too> change the driver line to vesa
<iwonder|too> the xorg.conf
<NaNO2x> i've never used nano
<NaNO2x> whats diff with that and pico :p
<iwonder|too> never used pico
<mrigns> VIM FOREVER!
<NaNO2x> i use vim for ...well more stuff
<NaNO2x> but not for a basic txt editor
<iwonder|too> i hate vi,some of my terminal mis interput :q
<NaNO2x> ok so which one do i chang
<iwonder|too> type nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iwonder|too> use your down arrow to get to the drive line
<iwonder|too> use delete key
<iwonder|too> type in vesa
<iwonder|too> hit ctrl x
<mervteck_> well im off to bed
<iwonder|too> hit y
<mervteck_> have a good nite guys
<mrigns> here its morning
<mrigns> bye
<mrigns> ;P
<mervteck_> =P
<NaNO2x> wait
<NaNO2x> umm
<NaNO2x> ...
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> oh
<NaNO2x> drive
<NaNO2x> i'm on device and it says vesa
<NaNO2x> hrm
<NaNO2x> i dont see drive
<mrigns> driver
<mrigns> not drive
<NaNO2x> umm
<iwonder|too> section "device"
<iwonder|too> Driver
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> i'm there
<NaNO2x> and it has "vesa"
<NaNO2x> soooo
<iwonder|too> and it messes the screen up?
<NaNO2x> yeah
<NaNO2x> hrm
<NaNO2x> maybe i should just install the ati drivers from cmd
<mrigns> the ati driver isnt running
<iwonder|too> do you perhaps have multiple drivers?
<NaNO2x> shouldnt
<mrigns> no, vesa is running
<NaNO2x> section "device"
<NaNO2x> identifier "ati technologies, inc. ati default card"
<NaNO2x> driver "vesa"
<NaNO2x> busid "pci:1:0:0"
<iwonder|too> mine use radeon there but its an older card
<iwonder|too> i usually use vesa as a fall back
<NaNO2x> yeah
<NaNO2x> well thats supposed to be using vesa isnt it
<iwonder|too> unless you are defaulting to too high a default depth
<NaNO2x> well
<NaNO2x> which is default?
<iwonder|too> look in screen section at what identifier says
<NaNO2x> it says 24
<NaNO2x> which is
<NaNO2x> 1680x1050
<NaNO2x> the highest
<NaNO2x> i think
<iwonder|too> yeah vesa won';t do that
<NaNO2x> well
<NaNO2x> wait
<NaNO2x> they all say 1680x1050
<NaNO2x> under modes
<mrigns> try deleting the entries there, after backupping, and just put "1024x768_60" in there
<iwonder|too> crazy autoconfig
<NaNO2x> yeah i know
<NaNO2x> umm
<NaNO2x> one sec
<iwonder|too> which card do you have NaNO2x?
<NaNO2x> whats the _60 for
<NaNO2x> x1600
<iwonder|too> 60 hertz i think
<NaNO2x> so is it something i need to do?
<iwonder|too> 1024x768 running at 60 hertz refresh
<iwonder|too> yeah
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> so how cna i start it back up or should i just restarT?
<mrigns> restart x
<NaNO2x> all right... i did exit
<NaNO2x> and its umm
<NaNO2x> stuck on a boot script it looks like
<NaNO2x> moment
<iwonder|too> from root console type kdm
<mrigns> then search /var/log/Xorg.0.log for something strange
<iwonder|too> or startX if u just want to test X
<NaNO2x> see it goes through the like loading of drivers etc
<NaNO2x> lets see if it fixed the actual start
<NaNO2x> umm
<NaNO2x> i think i broke it :P
<NaNO2x> and i think i know how
<NaNO2x> soooo
<iwonder|too> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NaNO2x> how do you comment something prooperly
<iwonder|too> look for (EE)
<kraut> moin
<NaNO2x> because i just did //
<iwonder|too> #
<NaNO2x> and i think it broke
<NaNO2x> :P
<NaNO2x> damit not being c!!
<iwonder|too> yeah that probably pissed it off
<Jucato> use # instead of //
<Jucato> (and // is C++ :P)
<NaNO2x> :P
<NaNO2x> umm
<NaNO2x> anyway
<NaNO2x> how do i start it up
<NaNO2x> startX
<NaNO2x> that seems to simple
<Jucato> startx
<mrigns> kdm
<Jucato> Linux is as case-sensitive as C
<NaNO2x> woah
<NaNO2x> naw
<iwonder|too> you shoulud get an ugly gray screen
<NaNO2x> still broken
<NaNO2x> so how can i kill it
<nonuda> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iwonder|too> ynless kde starts with X
<NaNO2x> still all broke
<Jucato> if it didn't start, it won't be alive, so you don't need to kill it...
<NaNO2x> i figure i should install the driver
<NaNO2x> well
<NaNO2x> it started up
<NaNO2x> to the light blue screen
<NaNO2x> thats twisted and slanted
<NaNO2x> and squeeze
<NaNO2x> d
<Jucato> light blue screen....
<iwonder|too> try ctrl alt +
<Jucato> BSOD :O
<NaNO2x> lol
<NaNO2x> kinda
<NaNO2x> :P
* Jucato runs away like crazy
<mrigns> BSOD = ?
<NaNO2x> ctrl alt + does nothing
<Jucato> Blue Screen Of Death
<Jucato> it's a Windows thing :D
<NaNO2x> wow...i better not have bsod'ed nix
<NaNO2x> :p
<mrigns> hehe
<iwonder|too> ctrl alt f1-f6 should give console
<NaNO2x> wo
<NaNO2x> warnings
<iwonder|too> but X may hang the pc
<r3factored> is there an interface to use if you want to play with on-screen-display activity - i.e. amarok osd?
<iwonder|too> warnings are good
<NaNO2x> /dev/wacom
<NaNO2x> can not find it
<iwonder|too> wth is it
<mrigns> got the same warning
<NaNO2x> yeah?
<Jucato> r3factored: the OSD thing is a per-app feature... or are you asking how to configure Amarok's OSD?
<mrigns> nothing to do with it
<mrigns> i think
<NaNO2x> ok so lets see
<r3factored> Jucato: no i want to use it for other things.
<NaNO2x> where should i check for problems
<Jucato> r3factored: ah you have to actually code it afaik
<nonuda> damn fglrx seems not work with my ati rage mobility..
<r3factored> Jucato: ok do you know what framework it uses? how would i find out more about the interfaces?
<iwonder|too> in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jucato> r3factored: try #kde or #kde-devel coz I don't know...
<mrigns> there is a legend about sacrificing chickens above ati boards solving all problems...
<NaNO2x> ok what am i looking for
<nonuda> lol
<r3factored> cool thanks
<david> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10, and trying to run Kqemu. Has anyone had any luck with that?
<Jucato> mrigns: that is simply not true. nonuda, don't believe him. you don't need to sacrifice chickens.
<Jucato> lambs are the preferred sacrifice
<Jucato> but gnus would be best, I heard
<iwonder|too> (EE)
<mrigns> fool lambs are supposed to fix wireless lan problems
<NaNO2x> AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<NaNO2x> xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<NaNO2x> a lot of those
<NaNO2x> for the second
<nonuda> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<NaNO2x> but only one of the first
<mrigns> outcomment "dri" in the xorg.conf
<NaNO2x> under load?
<rob-west> is there a place for unrealircd
<mrigns> sec must check
<mrigns> yes
<rob-west> if so where
<NaNO2x> nope x is still fuxored
<harmental> hey guys...i get this when apt-get updating:
<harmental> GPG error: http://mirrors.ibiblio.org edgy/ Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<harmental> what can i do?
<mrigns> get the key
<david> _bump_  Anyone able to run kqemu under Kubuntu 6.10?
<AniHatzis> I loose KDE Wallet keys every day with no obvious reason (Kubuntu 6.10)
<mrigns> NaNO2x: *noideasleft*
<NaNO2x> hrm
<AniHatzis> Does KDE Wallet only store passwords for a single session?
<iwonder|too> NaNO2x:  which card?
<NaNO2x> so, any idea about installing api driver through shell
<mrigns> x1600
<NaNO2x> x1600
<iwonder|too> wonder with xorg ati driver will somewhat support it?
<david> AniHatzis: I've been having KWallet issues under 6.10 as well.
<AniHatzis> david: Did you find a solution? I could not find anything appropriate in Google :(
<david> AniHatzis: I haven't lost keys, but it doesn't want to come up with Konq. Still fiddling with it, no answers...
<NaNO2x> eyg
<NaNO2x> wtf
<NaNO2x> it still has (EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded
<NaNO2x> i commented it with a #
<iwonder|too> in xorg.conf near the top?
<mrigns> backup and delete
<iwonder|too> in modules section
<nonuda> i have recently install ati drivers, but x wont start, it said EE No devices detected, in xorg.conf there are 2 section of "Device", once using "ati" as driver and others "fglrx" as driver
<AniHatzis> david: My wallet is getting completely empty. And it seems that it doesn't come up then, I have to start it manually.
<draeath> I did something stupid... when I installed I accidently set /dev/hda2 (92mb) to /home instead of /boot, and /boot is now on the / FS. Is this faily easy to correct?
<david> AniHatzis: I think I'm seeing the same issue with the manual settings. Let me bop over to my wife's session and try somethings...
<draeath> If i move the contents of /boot to a new partition and mount that partition to /boot in the future...
<draeath> will Grub explode?
<iwonder|too> draeath:  the location of /boot doesn't matter just as long as grub.conf coincides
<iwonder|too> mine is in /
<NaNO2x> X!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<NaNO2x> soooooooooooooooo pretty
<NaNO2x> :D
<NaNO2x> <3
<iwonder|too> i have 2 linux partitions.one for swap,one for /
<iwonder|too> whatcha fix NaNO2x?
<draeath> Hmm, menu.lst doesnt reference itself, it only seems to matter what device / is on
<NaNO2x> just took out the lines
<NaNO2x> and changed it from that _60
<NaNO2x> to just x1024
<NaNO2x> ok
<NaNO2x> now to install ati drivers
<draeath> Good luck >.<
<harmental> mrigns: how?
<NaNO2x> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<NaNO2x> that should help
<NaNO2x> :P
<draeath> iwonder|too: here goes :D
<draeath> iwonder|too: gotta drop to single-user mode though
<david> AniHatzis: Still there?
<AniHatzis> davide: yes
<draeath> What runlevel is root/local only?
<david> AniHatzis: It seems to be working now. :-(
<draeath> nevermind ill just reboot
<david> AniHatzis: One thing I did was import her old wallet in, and fiddle with it a bti.
<AniHatzis> david: That's good. Did you learn the reason?
* unix_infidel wonders how smooth this edgy to fiesty upgrade will be :(
<unix_infidel> (w/ apt-get dist-upgrade that is)
<david> AniHatzis: That seemed to take care of some of the issues.
<seven11> does kubuntu open ports automaticly or is it enough to open the port on the router
<AniHatzis> david: I will try with the wallet file I back up yesterday. I will drop a note
<david> AniHatzis: Good luck! I'm not an admin, so I probably won't be around. I'm looking for help myself. ;-)
<david> Anyone had luck with kqemu? Going... Going...
<seven11> do i have to configure iptables or is it set up with the programs
<david> Never mind, I'll pound on it some more. Thanks! -oo-
<harmental> mrigns: do you know how to get keys back?
<mrigns> i dont know where you got it
<harmental> mrigns: me neither.......ok...thx anyways.....
* genii sips an extra-large coffee and ponders
<noob> when i start up beyl manager the bar on top of the windows disapears can someone help me get it back
<NaNO2x> ugh
<NaNO2x> this isnt working
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Can somebody tell what was the recovery boot option with the livecd? I have broken system files.
<eilker> !bind
<ubotu> bind: Internet Domain Name Server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:8.4.6-1 (edgy), package size 888 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<[StingRay] > Hi, stdin.
<eilker> !djbDNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about djbdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[StingRay] > !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<nonuda_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NaNO2x> psh
<NaNO2x> :P
<NaNO2x> i got it working
<NaNO2x> :P
<nonuda_> NaNO2x, did u got ati working?
<draeath> That was irritating
<draeath> does anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't let me use my PS/2-keyboard but a USB-keyboard works fine?
<draeath> isn't that backwards?
<draeath> iwonder|too: it worked, soon as I remembered that root(0,4) was actually looking for /boot instead of /
<eilker> !tux
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<iwonder|too> draeath:  death,where doesn't keyboard work?
<iwonder|too> in grub or X?
<NaNO2x> so yeah iwonder
<NaNO2x> it all worked
<iwonder|too> cool
<NaNO2x> have ati drivers now
<NaNO2x> and a huge ass resolution
<NaNO2x> and i love it
<NaNO2x> :D
<iwonder|too> which driver?
<NaNO2x> not the open source one
<NaNO2x> which i dislike
<NaNO2x> but i want one working
<iwonder|too> fglxr?
<NaNO2x> yeah
<draeath> iwonder|too: only in single-user-mode
<iwonder|too> never got it to work right on my desktop
<draeath> works fine in X, in the TTYs once booted, and in grub
<iwonder|too> draeath: i'd guess there is a module loading difference
<iwonder|too> i used ati and radeon,both from xorg
<iwonder|too> radeon gave best glxgears
<iwonder|too> for me
<iwonder|too> but like i said i got an older card
<iwonder|too> module suporrt was common
<iwonder|too> don't need a nice card to look at irc and porn,lol
<NaNO2x> :P
<NaNO2x> i use blender so this should make things nice
<nonuda_> i still have trouble with ati card, can u help me?
<draeath> thanks again iwonder|too
<NaNO2x> whats the problems nonuda
<iwonder|too> nonuda_:  did you try the how-to posted earlier?
<nonuda_> hmm..nope...i have try the guide but still not succeed
<NaNO2x> whats the problems?
<stdin> [StingRay] : hey
<nonuda_> fglrxinfo show me OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nonuda_> aha stdin has wake up
<NaNO2x> hmm
<stdin> i was playin with apache
<nonuda_> stdin, can i run beryl on Ati Rage Mobility? currently direct rendering = no
<stdin> nonuda_: think you can, but you'll need the ati binary driver and xgl installed and setup
<stdin> nonuda_: not to sure about that card tho
<nonuda_> ok..currently i have installed ati driver using envy, and in adept manager i can see xorg-driver-fglrx installed and so is fglrx-kernel-2.6.17-10-generic
<premier_> Im having a very heated debate with a friend... Whats the status of linux of macs, esp mactels?
<stdin> nonuda_: you either install the one with envy, or the one from ubuntu, not both
<nonuda_> i install with envy, but when i checked through adept, i can see they all installed, i didnot use apt-get
<nonuda_> the installation seems to works fine, i got no error, but x wont start it said "no devices found"
<stdin> nonuda_: try reconfiguring the X server
<stdin> nonuda_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nonuda_> already tried that, if i use fglrx as driver, x wont start, but if i use ati, x will start but with no direct rendering
<stdin> nonuda_: try removing the envy driver and the ubuntu one, then just install the ubutnu one
<stdin> nonuda_: they could be conflicting
<nonuda_> hmm..i see, reasonable enough
<nonuda_> ok..fitst i will remove all fglrx* in adept manager..right?
<stdin> nonuda_: yeah, but you need to tell envy to remove the driver too
<nonuda_> ok..brb
<epimeth> stdin: whatup?
<stdin> trying to get my head around the apahce config
<nonuda_> hmm envy said : EBVY ERROR: envy does not recognise your card as compatible with any version of the driver.......detection failed!!
<genii> premier_: http://www.mactel-linux.org/wiki/Main_Page
<nonuda_> EBVY=ENVY
<epimeth> stdin: what, specifically?
<stdin> nonuda_: maybe your card is too old, ati don't make a legacy driver line nvidia do
<stdin> epimeth: I decides to make a wiki, using moinmoin, but it's being weird :P
<nonuda_> yes its an old one, i was once installed ati through envy by choosing manual installation, then choose the legacy driver
<genii> I'd like to see some wiki that you don't have to learn a new formatting language. Just copy in some html or so
<Ayabara> anyone running a dual screen setup with an ati card? I have some problems with this. when I maximize my window on the secondary screen, some of it disappears behind my panels.
<epimeth> stdin: dunno moinmoin....
<stdin> !info moinmoin-common
<ubotu> moinmoin-common: Python clone of WikiWiki - common data. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.3-1ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 1537 kB, installed size 10272 kB
<epimeth> cool....
<epimeth> whats the problem?
<nonuda_> stdin, i got the legacy ati driver from what envy links give me, so i will never can't run beryl on my ati card?
<stdin> it keeps trying to read it's config from somewhere that doesn't exist :p
<epimeth> lol
<stdin> nonuda_: try using it with xgl, if you can get xgl working you can run beryl
<epimeth> stdin... you using beryl?
<nonuda_> xgl? where can i get it?
<stdin> nonuda_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<stdin> epimeth: yeah, when xorg isn't broke (I'm on feisty)
<unix_infidel> lol.
<unix_infidel> yaay, less than a month till final release :P
<unix_infidel> less than a day dill first beta :P
<unix_infidel> and xorg is broken.
<stdin> was, because feisty is on xorg 7.2 now
<stdin> and it took a while to get it all updated
<epimeth> is the settings manager working for you?
<epimeth> I've got 2 separate installs (1 feisty, 1 edgy) and neither works!
<stdin> yeah, it's working here
<epimeth> arg
<epimeth> wtf
<stdin> what version are you on? I have 0.2.1-0ubuntu1
<stdin> (from feisty/universe)
<epimeth> how do I check that?
<stdin> "apt-cache policy beryl-manager" should tell you
<jack__> hi
<epimeth> 0.2.0~0beryl1 (edgy)
<epimeth> I'll check the feisty one....
<jack__> is somebody experienced with guarddog?
<stdin> looks like that's the latest edgy version
<epimeth> stdin: do you know anything about locales?
<epimeth> stdin: a flash (too late) of inspiration hit me
<stdin> epimeth: some, not much tho
<epimeth> stdin: seems its a locale problem...
<epimeth> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11309/
<epimeth> I'm consistantly getting those annoying perl locale errors, too... every time I upgrade or, really, do anything with packages
<epimeth> and !locale is useless
<stdin> epimeth: does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" generate some locales ?
<epimeth> yes... but it doesn't set my default locale properly, so the perl errors appear again and again
<stdin> what does "echo $LANG" show ?
<epimeth> en_US.ISO-8859-15
<epimeth> even tho I've explicitly said I want UTF-8
<genii> so western european
<epimeth> hebrew, actually :-)
* unix_infidel pwned embedded controller
<genii> hmm
<unix_infidel> wont take ikernel file eh, well booyah.
<stdin> epimeth: so you close the locale with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf" ?
<epimeth> yup
<epimeth> utf-8
<genii> You may need i18 support
<epimeth> and nada
<epimeth> its like I never even ran the thing
<stdin> epimeth: and you have ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard and kubuntu-desktop installed?
<epimeth> I *did* somehow manage to fix LANGUAGE="en_IL"... which made no sense... it is now he_IL, but I really want it to be en_US...
<epimeth> ummm....maybe?  I didn't explicitly install any of them.  lemme check aptitude
<epimeth> unless there's a faster way?
<epimeth> apt-cache something?
<epimeth> got them all, yes
<stdin> epimeth: dpkg -l|egrep '(ubuntu-minimal|ubuntu-standard|kubuntu-desktop)'
<mjungo> Hi everyone. Im a Newbie and need some help finetuning Samba please. Someone please help me.
<epimeth> spkg -l = list all installed packages... good to know
<mjungo> I searched the docs and I'm getting mor na dmore confued.
<stdin> epimeth: what's in  /etc/environment ?
<genii> !info hebubuntu
<ubotu> Package hebubuntu does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<genii> Hmm
<epimeth> I *swear* I changed that!
<epimeth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11310/
<stdin> epimeth: LANGUAGE does nothing, you need to set LANG
<stdin> epimeth: it's normally done by reconfiguring localeconf
<epimeth> changed them.. do I have to restart?
<epimeth> or just log out/log in?
<stdin> login/out should do it
<mjungo> is there any _kubuntu_ specific documentation for setting up samba with edgy?
<hackdaddy_> what were the commands to fix a broke synapse upgrade?
<epimeth> brb
<stdin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mjungo> ubotu: thaks I will try again
<hackdaddy_> so far i have "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<hackdaddy_> but the files are locked
<stdin> hackdaddy_: error about /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<exence_> bonjour
<hackdaddy_> yes, stdin
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<exence_> savez vous comment modifier la resolution ecran sous kubuntu
<hackdaddy_> thanks, stdin
<hackdaddy_> !aptfix
<genii> If synapse is still running you won't be able to run anything like apt-get or dpkg or so on
<stdin> !fr | exence_
<ubotu> exence_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SilverSurfer> ahah
<SilverSurfer> exence_ -> xorg.com
<SilverSurfer> exence_ -> xorg.conf
<epimeth> nope... looks like I need to restart
<epimeth> grrr
<epimeth> also, whats with pacakges being held back from upgrade?
<epimeth> libgphoto2-2 libgphoto2-2-dev ?/?
<stdin> epimeth: is that with apt-get/aptitude upgrade or dist-upgrade ?
<epimeth> upgrade
<epimeth> ahhh
<stdin> try with dist-upgrade
<epimeth> dist-upgrade works
<epimeth> why does one and not the other?
<stdin> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stdin> look at the info there
<stdin> there's a difference between the tow
<stdin> *two
<hackdaddy_> thanks, stdin and others :-)
<raf> goodmorning. i have installed kernel 2.6.20.3 custom on feisty and i canot complete a nvidia install using the installer...what can i do? has anyone had this issue?
<stdin> raf: feisty support/questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<genii> raf Maybe try #ubuntu+1
<genii> stdin Heh :)
<mjungo> Hi Im getting nuts here. Can someone help me finetune my samba on Kubuntu 10.6 please, please!
* genii hands stdin a caffeinated beverage
<kubuntu> how to play m3 in kubuntu
* stdin needs one :)
<kubuntu> mp3
<stdin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mjungo> kubuntu: you can also install and use automatix to handle that.
<stdin> !automatix | mjungo, kubuntu
<ubotu> mjungo, kubuntu: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kubuntu> is their any other mp3 player for kubuntu
<__-osh-__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<mjungo> stdin: I read through the documentation on the Samba thing and XP sees the server but I can not log on for the life of me. how do I get around this.
* epimeth wants a coffee, too.... seriously considers going to the corner cafe
<stdin> kubuntu: most/all audio apps will play mp3s if you have the condec installed
<nonuda_> stdin, how if i put *.deb in /var/cache/apt/archieves, does adep manager still downloading the file from the web?
<mjungo> stdin, Kubuntu: and automatix gives you the codec files.
<kubuntu> is thier a player compatible fo kubuntu
<stdin> mjungo: try setting "security = SHARE" in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mjungo> stdin: will ahve a look.
<stdin> mjungo: automatix is evil, don't use it
<epimeth> mjungo: security = ?
<stdin> nonuda_: not if they have the right file name
<nonuda_> aha ok..i'm going to copy all of *.deb into my laptop..and doing some update tonight without the net..ok gtg bye
<stdin> epimeth: like this http://pastebin.ca/404877
<roly_> how can i resize a kubuntu lvm on my hd
<epimeth> stdin: I was asking what he set it is :-)
<stdin> epimeth: defaults to user
<roly_> how can i resize a kubuntu lvm on my hd
<mjungo> stdin: thanks that worked. Makes my day.
<[pyro] > *yawn* hi guys
<epimeth> stdin: I've set up a pdc using samba... now *that* was a nightmare
* genii hands [pyro]  a large black coffee
<genii> epimeth Yes, been there :)
<epimeth> stdin: yes... I know!  damnit, now I *know* I need coffee
<[pyro] > ah, thanks :)
<epimeth> see you guys in a bit... there's a cute barrista down the block who's about to have her day brightened!
<[pyro] > genii: i have a TX2 card on its way :)
<genii> heh If I had a virtual cafe I'd be virtually rich :)
<genii> [pyro]  Cool :) They always worked for me, even under old FreeBSD etc
<unix_infidel> barrista ftw :)
* Jucato gives genii a virtual cup of coffee
<genii> Jucato Thanks muchly :)
<Jucato> is that a virtual thanks too? :D
<genii> (tips heavily in virtual Canadian dollars)
<kubuntu> amarok
<Jucato> konqueror
* Jucato has left this channel ("Konversation terminated!")
<Jucato> oops forgot the <-- :D
<mjungo> stdin: one slight problem remains with my smaba. It is read only although it says in the /etc/samba/smb.conf read only - no Any pointer how I can share it so I can write to it from Windoze?
<stdin> mjungo: not sure, I'm not a samba expert (at all), I use swat to configure samba
<mjungo> how did you get swat to run? I sistalled it but it does not run for some rason.
<stdin> mjungo: make sure you have inetutils-inetd installed
<stdin> mjungo: or any inetd server
<nomad111> can any1 recommend a decent c ide
<nomad111> not c++
<nomad111> just c
<Jucato> kdevelop can do C too
<nomad111> wasnt kdevelop made for writing code related to kde
<waylandbill> nomad111: kdevelop will do C since gcc will compile both.
<nomad111> or is it general purpose
<Jucato> it's multilingual
<waylandbill> nomad111: It's good for both kde and other programming tasks.
<nomad111> cool ill grab it now
<genii> it's good for all kinds of things
<nomad111> i cant use eclipse/cdt under windows
<nomad111> doesnt work for me
<genii> nomad Normally what are you using in Windoze?
<genii> ^nomad111^
<nomad111> everything related to my university studies
<nomad111> i use it coz i cant find equivalent programs in kubuntu
<genii> nomad111 I mean as a compiler frontend
<nomad111> i used to use dev-c++ which uses gcc
<roland_> why is kde on kubuntu slow
<nomad111> and i was having trouble with it
<waylandbill> nomad111: which programs are you using that you can't find a linux replacement for?
<nomad111> waylandbill: mathematica
<nomad111> waylandbill: c#, vb.net... (ms props)
<nomad111> waylandbill: office 2007
<waylandbill> mono is the implementation of .net, which you probably know and vb.net is being developed currently.
<RedIsDead> hi
<waylandbill> there's a 2007 of M$ office? I didn't know there was past office xp. ;-) open office does just about everything I need to do.
<RedIsDead> I updated kubuntu yesterday and now kopete segfault
<[pyro] > thats better
<genii> There is a linux mathematica
<nomad111> ill have a look at that then
<nomad111> genii: i want matlab too, NOT octave lol
<nomad111> there is a linux version of that
<nomad111> but i havent gotten around to getting it
<genii> nomad111: http://www.wolfram.com/news/presslinux.html
<nomad111> ye i just saw that
<genii> Hmm C sharp might be an obstacle
<epimeth> anybody read a new kind of science? (wolfram)
<nomad111> genii: do u develop code
<genii> nomad111: I wrote some code, yes
<nomad111> c?
<tdn> Hi. I have a Asus P5N32 mainboard. On board is a wireless access point. I would like to enable this access point. But I do not know how to do this in Linux or if it is even supported. Can I please get some advice on this or maybe just some pointers to information about enabling on board access points in Linux in general?
<sandro__> hi all .. i have a dual boot machine (grub) with windows and kubuntu 6.1 ... i just "found out" my linux mounts the windows harddrive (os on diff hdds not partitions) to /media/sdb1 .. thing is that harddrive is ntfs formatted/used .. is it "save" to write on that drive ? cause as i said the mount "is just there" and its NOT (ro)
<genii> nomad111: fortran77,c,c+,pascal,lisp, and some others
<epimeth> damn, genii... old(ish) school :-)
<genii> mainly C these days but no huge projects
<genii> epimeth I didn't even mention assembly LOL
<waylandbill> c,c++,perl,php maybe python some day. :-)
<epimeth> isn't that a given, tho :-)
* Jucato notes there's a (new) channel called #ubuntu-programming for these kind of conversations
<genii> Jucato :)
<sandro__> (pity fortran developer (backus) just died btw)
<nomad111> sandro__: so ive heard
<nomad111> i want to learn python one day
<nomad111> genii: so are u familiar with kdevelop
<nomad111> genii: hav u used it a lot, coz im getting an error
<epimeth> nomad111: http://www.python.org/  today is as good a day as any!
<genii> nomad111: I'm usually writing my code in a text editor then just compiling at commandline
<sandro__> no mean to bother you guys - just repeating my question in a different way :) ::: am i running into trouble (i wont test!) when writing to a mounted ntfs drive with kubuntu 6.1 ?!
<epimeth> sandro__: depends on which ntfs drivers you are using....
<nomad111> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11315/, i think this error is not related to kdevelop after reading through it
<epimeth> pastebin your /etc/fstab
<genii> nomad111: OK, I'll have a look
<nomad111> genii: thx
<_4strO> yop yop
<epimeth> my mate's come over.... I'm off to make lunch
<epimeth> see ya guys later!
<Jucato> you're mating? O>o
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> aw he left :P
<sandro__> need a relog brb
<genii> nomad111: Are you in #ubuntu-programming? If so I will post something there
<nomad111> ok ill join there
<nomad111> genii: im there
<genii> OK 1 moment
<nomad111> genii: i figured it out
<nomad111> genii: needed to install libtool
<genii> You can also pass those other things in the make command
<MinceR> hay
<faidillinger> hi there, i am trying to get the last version of Kino, can someone please tell me what repository do i have to add please ?
<MinceR> i don't know which program this bug is in (probably multiple), but with a kde+beryl setup, adept_notifier often refuses to go into the tray and exists as a separate window instead; what's worse, if it finds that there are upgradable packages, it gets out of the tray and puts X in a state where all keys (even ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+backspace, ctrl+alt+del and numlock) are ignored until i quit adept_notifier (with the mouse) -- at which moment all the ke
<MinceR> (did my message get cut off?)
<Jucato> yes it was cutoff
<MinceR> where?
<chijin> at which moment all the ke
<madmax> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<MinceR> -- at which moment all the keys are played back
<MinceR> (that's probably the strangest thing about it)
<Jucato> you could probably as around in #ubuntu-effects if some people are experiencing the same thing... I vaguely remember something like that last month
<alexicon> morning people
<alexicon> when you do a usermod, how do you force the update of that? do you have to logout/in?
<alexicon> or is there a way around that
<alexicon> MinceR: i get the same issue on both my beryl installations, sometimes my volume taskbar icon flies out too... sometimes they all stay in @_@ im sure someones working on it
<alexicon> i dont have the issues with it messing up X however *_*
<MinceR> i'm not too worried about those, i'm worried about the keyboard issue
<alexicon> nod
<alexicon> are you on nvidia or ati MinceR
<alexicon> anyone know about usermod?
<alexicon> and while im about :P anyone know about apache(/rails)
<MinceR> nvidia
<alexicon> MinceR: what do you mean when you quit all the keys are played back
<MinceR> what i perceived is that i tried to open terminals with a key bound to do it and nothing happened; when i quit adept_notifier, they began to start
<MinceR> i assume this is due to the keys being replayed as nothing happened before
<alexicon> ok so it locks the system then does the executions after its freed up again
<alexicon> but why the lock eh..
<alexicon> hrmm
<alexicon> did you change much of the beryl-manager settings MinceR?
<MinceR> note that even ctrl+alt+backspace was ignored beforehand
<MinceR> i probably changed lots of them
<IR8100> Hey everyone, coud
<MinceR> (i didn't wait till it could have effect after closing adept_notifier since the many terminals starting slowed down the system)
<IR8100> could anyone tell me how to add a new wireless connection on kubuntu
<IR8100> ?
<alexicon> you can save your beryl profile and try using a default one and see if you still have those issues
<alexicon> i havent been about much lately so dunno if its a common problem or what
<IR8100> I know the ssid and the password of the network
<alexicon> IR8100: you try using wlassistant?
<IR8100> yeah but the network I want to use doesnt apper
<IR8100> appear
<IR8100> I think its a hidden ssid
<alexicon> ok
<faidillinger> is there a repository for cinelerra, kino or kdenlive please ???
<alexicon> other networks appear?
<IR8100> [alexicon]  yeah
<alexicon> whoa cinerella? havent used that program in years heh :P
<MinceR> alexicon: i think i'll try but it's hard to reproduce
<alexicon> IR8100: use iwconfig to set the details
<IR8100> anyway this network is hidden in windows too
<faidillinger> lol
<IR8100> [alexicon]  I used sudo iwconfig eth1 essid "EHU"
<IR8100> but I dont know how to set the password there
<alexicon> ah
<alexicon> its
<alexicon> sudo iwconfig eth1 key restricted "KEY"
<alexicon> just put the hex value in with no quotes and it should be fine
<IR8100> but that would set the key for that essid?
<alexicon> yep
<alexicon> then run dhclient to connect after you set the password
<IR8100> without saying that its for the EHU essid?
<IR8100> weird
<alexicon> run the essid first
<alexicon> if you run iwconfig eth1 essid EHU
<alexicon> then do just iwconfig
<alexicon> you will see the iface is set to EHU
<alexicon> then just set the password and it adds to that configuration
<IR8100> ok so, I type iwconfig eth1 essid "EHU" then iwconfig eth1 key restricted "KEY"
<IR8100> and that's it?
<alexicon> then sudo dhclient
<alexicon> that should get you an ip if its using dhcp that is
<alexicon> there are some better network managers IR8100
<alexicon> kwifimanager is pretty good
<chijin> i really like knetworkmanager
<IR8100> yeah but I cant get it till I get connected
<alexicon> i did too til i broke it lol
<IR8100> so I need to set a internet connction first
<alexicon> true true IR8100 :P
<IR8100> oki
<alexicon> better?
<IR8100> I will try it then
<alexicon> ok
<IR8100> one more question
<alexicon> yep
<IR8100> I know that the key is "EUSKALHERRIKO" how the hell I turn that to hex?
<cHr> yo
<alexicon> try it in plain text
<alexicon> im not sure tho
<alexicon> the router should tell you
<IR8100> and how would it be in plain text? between quotes too?
<alexicon> if you can get on the router you can see the hex key usually
<alexicon> well try both with and without the quotes
<alexicon> see if it works
<alexicon> you can also try iwconfig eth1 key on
<alexicon> but it should know you want it on when you configure it :P
<alexicon> also
<alexicon> if you have the hex value for the routers access point, that could help if the essid is hidden
<[WaZ] > hey
<[WaZ] > where can I get the PFP signature for KDE 4 repository?
<waylandbill> [Waz] : may be on a keyserver.
<Jucato> [WaZ] : from the same page where you got the repository from. the kubuntu.org announcement page
<[WaZ] > okay ill dig deeper then, ty
<[WaZ] > Jucato: euh I son't see any PGP signature link...
<Jucato> [WaZ] : which page are you looking at?
<[WaZ] > http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.3.php
<Jucato> ah.
<Jucato> [WaZ] : use the key from this page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-356.php
<[WaZ] > ty
<XYTTY> hi
<mjungo> I'm stuggeling to get a sama share to make it writable. I'm reading doumentation trying out things but its is not changing.
<mjungo> Where is the best place to go to get help with that. Uning kuuntu 10.6
<Orange1> whats cmd to find out my videocard?
<menisk> Should the hotkey Shift+Backspace be ending my seesion, and how do I change the hotkey?
<nomad111> does any1 the name of the package containing windows fonts
<LinuxWorld> anyone know where to get automatix
<LinuxWorld> their website is offline
<eeos> hi everybody
<Orange1> LinuxWorld: their website goes down alot... get it when its back up
<Orange1> !automatrix | LinuxWorld
<ubotu> LinuxWorld: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LinuxWorld> do you have it
<Orange1> LinuxWorld: i do not
<eeos> how do you switch on the php debugger in php.ini on kubuntu?
<menisk> How do I edit hotkeys?
<menisk> Ah, found it.
<nomad111> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<LinuxWorld> automatix is great tool and simplifies linux for ordinary users...my friends have best experiences with it----anyways thank you for kind help
<menisk> Should Shift + Backpace end my session? It seams to but isn't in the hotkey list.
<menisk> seems*
<LinuxWorld> had the hope that someone could send me the file, but ok ;-S
<menisk> Should Shift + Backpace end my session? It seems to but isn't in the hotkey list
<alexicon> for ubuntu is the apache configuration at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf?
<chijin> yes
<alexicon> ty
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu__> will i run into problems using a 20+ gig directory on a fat partition?
<waylandbill> ubuntu__: directory should be okay. A single file can't be over 4 gig.
<ubuntu__> thanks
<JuJuBee> Can anybody direct me to a good ubuntu how-to on setting up nis?  I wish to start using a server for user accounts rather than creating them on workstation.
<IR8100> Hey
<Arkaitz> Hey
<Arkaitz> Someone could tell me from where I can download the ubuntu-desktop for kubuntu?
<Arkaitz> (I cannot do it from Kubuntu)
<Arkaitz> so I would like to download the package in windows, save it to a flash drive
<Arkaitz> and then Install it on kubuntu
<Arkaitz> but I dont know where to get it
<waylandbill> Arkaitz: this may help: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<shadowhywind> hay all
<ubuntu> test test, this is a test
<aspedia> I have an USB Headset from logitech pluged in
<waylandbill> ubuntu: it failed. ;-)
<aspedia> but I have no sound on headset
<shadowhywind> tar'ing something and untarring it in windows wills screw up the files correct?
<aspedia> its found correctly when I do lsusb
<aspedia> can someone help?
<Arkaitz> [waylandbill]  I told you I was using windows right now, I CANNOT use Kubuntu (It doesnt connect to the internet I dont Know why)
<fyrmedic> How do I set up wlan0 to access an ad-hoc network?
<fyrmedic> I tried using swscanner and Wireless lan manager without success
<fyrmedic> How do I set up wlan0 to access an ad-hoc network?
<evoc> today I try to mount /dev/brain but no device is found
<bartist> hi all
<bartist> i can't login in kde
<bartist> i can in console
<bartist> i wish to copy my home folder to my ipod to re-install
<bartist> i type: copy /home/'username' /media/ipod/backup
<bartist> but it does not copy!!
<dystopianray> has anyone tried running 'tome' in edgy? it doesn't work here, it creates 7 windows and then doesn't do anything
<ml--> is there a keyboard combination for "show desktop"?
<Jucato> ml--: Ctrl+Alt+D
<Jucato> you can change it in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<PhinnFort> how can i see what status a program returns (0, 1, 20, etc.)?
<PhinnFort> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ryiel> !utf-8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ryiel> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Owean> is there any metapackage depending on all the necessary codecs for watching movies?
<PhinnFort> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hayden_> how do i change from using the gdm to the kdm
<AniHatzis> Kubuntu 6.10: Settings > System Admin > User Management (User Account Editor). Then click on "Administration Mode". Screen gets empty, but I'm not prompted to enter su password (as I'm used from other admin dialogs). Anyone has the same problem?
<eilker> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<PhinnFort> !client
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about client - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bxnp> could somebody test a website for me cause this website breaks my system, i have to do a hard reboot
<PhinnFort> bxnp: bring it on
<waylandbill> :)
<PhinnFort> opera shall konquer the earth
<PhinnFort> or something
<bxnp> http://www.daniel3d.com/pepeland/misc/3dstuff/ilum_normal/%5Bpepeland%5D-iluminating_with_normal_nodes.htm
<bxnp> you have to wacht the tutorial PhinnFort
<bxnp> its a blender tutorial, but what happends with your system
* PhinnFort has left this server (Read error: 113 (No route to host)).
<Jucato> might want to also ask #khtml people to test
<PhinnFort> bxnp: just have to load up opera first
<bxnp> good cause i allso use opera
<PhinnFort> is it flash?
<bxnp> yes
<PhinnFort> ah...
<PhinnFort> what version of flash do you have?
<bxnp> but i never had problems with flash
<bxnp> the lastest PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> oki
<bxnp> you have to completely watch the tutorial and see what happens
<PhinnFort> yaoki
<PhinnFort> my computer is getting a bit laggy, but I think that has with the fact that  i'm installing stuff...
<bxnp> well my system became nearly at the end of the tutorials to a crawling,. and my hd starts spinning
<PhinnFort> can ijust skip to the end
<bxnp> no
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> ok
<bxnp> watch it fully
<bxnp> besides that its fun, maybe you want to use blender one day
<Jucato> blender is cool
<Jucato> it's what got me introduced to Linux :)
<Jucato> even though to this date I haven't really used it much lol
<bxnp> lol, same overhere
<bxnp> and PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> yeah
* PhinnFort is an old blender user too
<bxnp> did you watch it
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> i'm watching it now
<bxnp> no he is a new one
<PhinnFort> kinda wants me to pick up blender again
<bxnp> he is a very famous animatior
<PhinnFort> *makes me want
<bxnp> and he is testing blender a bit
<CarinArr> blender schlender
<Jucato> who's a very famous animatior?
<PhinnFort> me?
<PhinnFort> i've finished the tutorial, and nothing happened
<Jucato> really?! wow
<PhinnFort> i'm kidding
<PhinnFort> i think bxnp misunderstood what i meant;)
<PhinnFort> but the tutorial didn't do any harm
<bigdad1e> can someone in here help me with fixing/building a website?
<bxnp> oke, well then its a local problem i guess
<bxnp> wich kubuntu version are you using
<PhinnFort> and i'm even running lots of stupid programs (for testing) in the bg, like firefox and azureus
<PhinnFort> 7.04
<PhinnFort> or whatever feisty is
<bxnp> oke i am at 6.10
<PF-Away> but now i'm going to eat dinner
<PF-Away> what version of opera?
<PF-Away> 9.10?
<Erunno> Hi all, I'm currently fighting with KDevelop's automatic indentation. It keeps ignoring my customized settings in the project options.
<Erunno>  It seems only to work with the indentation settings under "Extras". Any possible solutions to this problem ?
<CarinArr> i've used custom settings before Erunno
<CarinArr> never had any problems as far as i can remember
<CarinArr> tho this is a while ago, i don't use kdevelop anymore
<bigdad1e> what is a good program to build websites?
<bxnp> bigdad1e: use quanta
<starter> hello, please tell me how to turn off the bouncing-icon effect when I click to activate any icon? I think I checked every option in the system settings
<bxnp> bigdad1e: http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<bxnp> you can aptitude install quanta bigdad1e
<bigdad1e> already done
<bigdad1e> lol
<Erunno> I'm also getting a "Folder does not exist or is not readable" error message whenever I open the project settings.
<bxnp> oke and what do you think of it bigdad1e
<jhutchins> starter: It's something like startup notification.
<Erunno> Although I'm pretty sure that both things don't apply (it sure is readable and does exist :P )
<bigdad1e> bxnp: its downloading now and installing
<sampan> starter  hit alt-F2  ... type "kcontrol" (without quotes), then under appearance & themes find "launch feedback" and put it to "no busy cursor"
<starter> sampan, thanks!
<jhutchins> Erunno: You might check in #kde - that's not a kubuntu specific problem.
<sampan> starter  you're welcome -- that bugged me for hours too until i found it :D
<bxnp> did you use apt-get or aptitude
<mastercad> moin
<Erunno> jhutchins: Will do.
<jhutchins> sampan: Thanks, been too long since my initial setup.
<bigdad1e> bxnp: it looks relitively simple. thank you
<Jucato> Erunno: or #kdevelop
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm, for a live cd demo of beryl, sabayon isn't bad (sorry for the heresy :)
<Erunno> Jucato: Kdevelop seems to be in some kind of statis.
<bxnp> its a very powerfull webbuilder bigdad1e
<sampan> jhutchins  i had the same problem when i upgraded -- changed it on dapper and then went months and forgot how to turn it off when i upgraded to edgy -- such an annoying thing and so hard to find!
<starter> ah damnit I thought the option might be erased from the kubuntu system settings :)
<starter> thanks again!
<starter> stay well.
<gissi> Good day all
<gissi> Did anyone experienced a problem with Amarok on Feisty? When I add anything to the playlist it hangs
<bigdad1e> bxnp: thanks works like a charm
* NSCAD_Nathan is away: Gone away for now.
<bxnp> cool, and now tell me bigdad1e what kind off website are you going to make, is it going to be the next youtube :)
<Jucato> !away > NSCAD_Nathan
<bigdad1e> bxnp: no its something for my dad to sell his paintings. i already have it up but its shitty. www.normscustompaintings.com is what i did free hand but i think using somehting like this would make it easier and faster for me
<hak5fan> hi does anyone know the php function/command used to redirect to a html page? Maybe someone knows of a better place to ask?
<bigdad1e> bxnp: you can tell me how shitty it is. lol thats with maybe 2 days of learning html under my belt
<bxnp> bigdad1e: why dont you use a system for that
<bxnp> there are enough open source solution for selling goods on the web
<bigdad1e> bxnp: ya but i wanted something that i could call mine you know?
<bxnp> well you could then write your own template
<bigdad1e> bxnp: ebay is too simple for me
<bxnp> to make it yours
<bigdad1e> if i do something like ebay i dont feel like i earned the money bc it takes a few mins to do that
<PF-Away> bigdad1e: how about joomla?
<PF-Away> !joomla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joomla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> !mambo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mambo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> welcome to the american dream - earning money for doing nothing :D
<bigdad1e> PF-away: whats joomla?
<PF-Away> bigdad1e: it's a cms
<PF-Away> Content Management System
<PF-Away> with shopping-cart modules and everything else you might need
<PF-Away> http://www.joomla.org/
<bigdad1e> PF-away: ya?
<bigdad1e> PF-away: free open source app?
<PF-Away> yup
<PF-Away> their slogan is "Because Open Source Matters", or something like that
<bigdad1e> PF-away: simple?
<PF-Away> yeah
<PF-Away> clicky-clicky interface
<PF-Away> takes maybe 5-minutes to get accustomed to, and then you're set to go
<bigdad1e> PF-away: wow
<resident_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bigdad1e> PF-away: how do i install?
<PF-Away> bigdad1e: it's php, just upload
<PF-Away> and run the setup scripts
<bigdad1e> how do i do the scripts?
<PF-Away> bigdad1e: just upload them to your webserver
<bigdad1e> ok
<bigdad1e> perfect
<blue|palm> I recently bought an hdd enclosure and installed a 300GB in it, and i first ran it on windows. In ubuntu however it is automatically mounted as a read only device... how can i solve this?
<blue|palm> in *kubuntu
<PF-Away> blue|palm: is it ntfs?
<PF-Away> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<PF-Away> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<blue|palm> PF-Away: hmmm do you know if i can check it in any way?
<blue|palm> PF-Away: I used the default formatting
<PF-Away> !ntfs-3g | blue|palm
<ubotu> blue|palm: please see above
<PF-Away> blue|palm: did you format it in windows or kubuntu?
<blue|palm> PF-Away: I used the default formatting
<PF-Away> blue|palm: in windows or kubuntu? or didn't you format it at all?
<blue|palm> PF-Away: I didnt format it, i used the default one that the internal drive i bought came with
<PF-Away> ah, straight from the manufacturer
<blue|palm> PF-Away: yes :)
<PF-Away> probably ntfs
<PF-Away> ;)
<PF-Away> please see the link from ubotu a bit up
<PF-Away> about ntfs-3f
<PF-Away> *ntfs-3g
<blue|palm> PF-Away: its a data drive... so I hope it will be safe using that driver :)
<PF-Away> blue|palm: ntfs-3g is probably safer than xfs
<bigdad1e> PF-Away: where are you from? if i can ask
<PF-Away> which is what i use for my /home;)
<PF-Away> bigdad1e: norway
<bigdad1e> PF-Away: no one really from the U.S uses linux is what im seeing
<blue|palm> PF-Away: isnt xfs a seperate filesystem though?
<PF-Away> blue|palm: yup
<Daisuke_Ido> i resent that :P
<blue|palm> PF-Away: why do you use it over ext?
<bigdad1e> what?
<PF-Away> but what i mean is that the linux driver for ntfs-3g is safer than the xfs one
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm a US-Dweller using linux
<bigdad1e> why?
<PF-Away> blue|palm: it was faster when i set up my disks some years ago
<bigdad1e> what part?
<PF-Away> in gentoo
<bigdad1e> your the first ive seen yet
<blue|palm> PF-Away: I see, I heard Reiser v4 is the fastest, but i have no idea how to set it up
<Daisuke_Ido> somewhere between chicago and toledo
<PF-Away> blue|palm: it isn't that fast
<PF-Away> blue|palm: ext3 actually owns it in most areas
<blue|palm> PF-Away: Oh
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm doing my bit to convert people
<PF-Away> like deleting files, etc. (if i remember correctly)
<bigdad1e> lol im where between georga and cuba can you guess where? lmao
<bigdad1e> same here
<blue|palm> PF-Away: im using ext3 atm till ext4 comes out, its good enough for me I suppose...
<PF-Away> blue|palm: if i did it today, i would have ext3 all over
<PF-Away> no reason to use ext4, afaik, if you don't have enormous disks
<blue|palm> PF-Away: I have enourmous disks
<blue|palm> PF-Away: 1.5 TB
<PF-Away> 100's of tera?
<blue|palm> PF-Away: lol no
<PF-Away> ah, that's nothing;)
<blue|palm> PF-Away: haha
<PF-Away> i think ext4 is more of an answer to zfs
<blue|palm> PF-Away: hmm That would be some serious server needing 100's of tera though
<gissi> guys, found the problem, the MP3 support was missing, working Ok now. Question: Should I fill a bug for this? Amarok hangs when adding a MP3 to playlist without MP3 support
<bigdad1e> what is the point of having that much memory?
<PF-Away> hard-drive space
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> boca raton?  west palm beach?
<PF-Away> blue|palm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<bigdad1e> lol
<bigdad1e> wpb
<blue|palm> has anybody got kfuseiso working?
<blue|palm> it refuses to work
<bigdad1e> how did u find that out?
<resident_> Guys, i installed beryl but it does not run, everytime i select beryl as window manager it switches back to kwin...
<Daisuke_Ido> and the point of having that much storage space is simple.  every musical recording.  ever. :)
<resident_> any clue?
<Daisuke_Ido> resident_: ati or nvidia?
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<resident_> ati
<PF-Away> resident_: run it in a konsole
<PF-Away> it's probably just crashing
<bigdad1e> ati
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: ati's drivers are pathetic :)
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: but you will be able to get it working
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: with shocking performance however
<ForgeAus> it?
<bigdad1e> ive been trying to get my ati working for a week now and just gave up
<DaSkreech> Hello
<blue|palm> has anybody got kfuseiso to work
<ForgeAus> I wasn't able to get beryl working with my radeon 9600 AIO AGP card
<blue|palm> has anybody got fuse to work in kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> I don't use fuse for iso's in kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (note theres also theres kiso)
<blue|palm> ForgeAus: what do you use then? pls tell
<bigdad1e> blue|palm: do you know how to get it working? my ati vga?
<PF-Away> i use fuse for bombs
<blue|palm> ForgeAus: thanks
<PF-Away> !ati
<ForgeAus> iso:/ kioslave
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: well get the driver working first
<PF-Away> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<resident_> PF-Away:
<resident_> [14:49]  <[Mr_T] > inter-crosse
<resident_> [14:49]  <[Mr_T] > jatszom
<ScarFreewill> i took away the file menu in konqueror how to i get it back :P
<resident_> damn
<PF-Away> wtf is Mr_T?
<PF-Away> :P
<ForgeAus> Scar? you took it away?
<bigdad1e> blue|palm: its working i just can get past the kubuntu loading/boot screen on start up
<resident_> sorry... wrong paste, it says: checking for xcomposite extensions: failed
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: thats a driver issue
<bigdad1e> blue|palm: i've tried everything
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: i was in your shoes once
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: follow that driver guide
<blue|palm> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> resident for ati turn composite off in xorg.conf
<blue|palm> your xorg.conf could be messed up too
<bigdad1e> that did what it could didnt get it working lol
<ForgeAus> I think its just a simple line like option "composite "Disable
<resident_> ForgeAus: what should i look for?
<ForgeAus> its in the howto
<resident_> oh, ok
<bigdad1e> blue|palm: how do i find out if my xorg.conf file is corrupted?
<ForgeAus> bigdad1e corrupted?
<ForgeAus> it should be just a text file
<ForgeAus> you READ it
<bigdad1e> blue|palm: well messed up
<bigdad1e> kate didnt open it lol so its not there
<PF-Away> !paste
<ForgeAus> if somethings added or missing you might need to fix it
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ForgeAus> (if you have a kubuntu live cd you might want to compare it?)
<bigdad1e> the file opened with nothing in it
<ForgeAus> ahh then somethings wrong
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: go to a terminal
<bigdad1e> im in it
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: use recovery mode from bootup if you have to
<blue|palm> bigdad1e: then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blue|palm> it will give you a wizard and you can select your defaults again
<blue|palm> The follow the ati driver guide
<resident_> ForgeAus: You mean this one? Option  "Composite" "0"
<bigdad1e> why can't it find my vga?
<ForgeAus> if ext4 is backward-compatible with ext3 and ext3 is backward compatible with ext2 then does that mean ext4 is backward compatible to ext2?
<Skreech> has anyone used mercurial?
<Skreech> !mercurial
<ubotu> mercurial: Scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 311 kB, installed size 1572 kB
<enry> hi
<kubuntu> hi
<fdmeyer> ?
<VJun> how to display chinese word in kubuntu ?
<fdmeyer> Is Palm Z22 compatible with Kpilot?
<bigdad1e> mkdir -p /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri  is the command i have to do but it says permission denied. what do i do?
<PF-Away> fdmeyer: try
<PF-Away> bigdad1e: put "sudo" in front of it
<Tm_T> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<PF-Away> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> !chinese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chinese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bigdad1e> thats right didnt even look
<fdmeyer> Not working - get "Unable to read sysem information from pilot"
<PF-Away> !palm
<ubotu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<PF-Away> fdmeyer: have you followed that one?
<fdmeyer> Will try - thanks
<PF-Away> np
<PF-Away> fdmeyer: looks like you maybe have to press sync on the palm before you open kpilot
<PF-Away> fdmeyer: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php/product/3595
<fdmeyer> Thanks
<bigdad1e> ok i did my ati card its working but now i cant see maybe an inch of my screen to the left and 1/4 of it at the top
<fdmeyer> Looks like pressing Sync first does the trick
<PF-Away> cool
<bigdad1e> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone here familiar with copying cd's?
<PF-Away> pollyo: yeah
<PF-Away> use k4b
<PF-Away> *k3b
<pollyo> PF-Away: I tried it but it bombed on me.
<CarinArr> k3b bombed?
<PF-Away> pollyo: did you set it up first?
<CarinArr> i haven't managed to crash it once
<PF-Away> k3b pwnz
<pollyo> CarinArr: It didn't but the writing failed.
<PF-Away> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<PF-Away> pollyo: did you try with another CD?
<PF-Away> i once thought my cdrecord was b0rked, but it was only a faulty cd
<pollyo> PF-Away: I was able to write a cd using files.
<pollyo> PF-Away: When I went to copy from one drive to another it wouldn't work.
<PF-Away> pollyo: are they on the same cable?
<PF-Away> then it won't work, no matter what program you use
<PF-Away> but i think you can set k3b to copy it to disk, then write
<PF-Away> that would work
<pollyo> PF-Away: Yes they are on the same cable.
<bxnp> bigdad1e: how is quanta working
<PF-Away> pollyo: then you can't copy directly
<CarinArr> you can create temporary copy first, that's normaly recommended anyway
<pollyo> PF-Away: Ok.  So copy it to file then copy it to disk?
<PF-Away> hook off "on the fly" or something
<bigdad1e> perfect
<pollyo> PF-Away: Ok.  Will that preserve the tracks or will it make it all one track?
<PF-Away> pollyo: it will make an exact cioy
<PF-Away> *copy
<tcleval>  hi, i want to format my /dev/hdd (/dev/dvdrw) as ext3 to use it as a fake-HD  for backups, but it says i cant write to it, i am as root and  I set it to rw, but i cant write to it with fdisk/cfdisk, any solution?  heeeeeeeeeellp please
<bigdad1e> bxnp: i got my vga working but part of my screen is missing
<pollyo> PF-Away: Ok.  Thanks.  I'll go give it a try...
<pollyo> BRB
<bxnp> oh, that is not good,
<bigdad1e> not at all
<bxnp> did it just happened or did you already had problems with your screen bigdad1e
<bigdad1e> just now
<bigdad1e> theres atleast an inch to the left i cant see
<tdn> I want to connect to a wireless network that is using WPA/PSK from Kubuntu. How do I do thsi?
<bxnp> but why dot you restart
<bxnp> the xserver
<bigdad1e> i picked the right resolution in the wizard 1440*900
<bxnp> tdn: install knetworkmanager
<pollyo> PF-Away: If I have two controllers and put the drives on different cables will the two drive method work for the most part?
<bxnp> and its as easy like doing it on windows
<tdn> bxnp, done.
<bxnp> well click on the network you want to connect too
<PF-Away> pollyo: probably
<bigdad1e> bxnp: brb
<bxnp> and if everything works its asking you to provide the passprase/password tdn
<pollyo> PF-Away: It is reading the track information now.  I'll know in a few minutes if it is going to work.
<PF-Away> cool
<bxnp> the knetworkmanager is in your taskbar
<bxnp> if you start it
<PF-Away> if you don't start it, it might not be there
<bxnp> tdn: is it working
<bxnp> you have to check that you want to use encryption
<bxnp> and there you get options about what kind of encryption,
<tdn> bxnp, no. I cannot see any networks in it.
<bxnp> what does it says
<bxnp> is your network card working and does it support wpa
<bigdad1e> bxnp:  how do i get back into the wizard for my vga?
<tdn> bxnp, do I need wpagui or wpasupplicant to be installed?
<tdn> bxnp, yes it is, and yes it does.
<pollyo> PF-AWAY: It is asking to Load / Eject / Force?  Any suggestions  Should I try Load?
<bxnp> oke is wireless networking enabled
<bxnp> in knetworkmanager
<PF-Away> pollyo: eject, put in an empty cd, load, and wait
<tdn> bxnp, I think so. I am online from an open WLAN right now.
<tdn> bxnp, 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<Berto> my kde panel is frozen.  how do i restart it?
<bxnp> but in knetworkmanager is it enabled
<tdn> bxnp, yes. It is enabled in knetworkmanager.
<pollyo> PF-Away: Uggg....
<PF-Away> Berto: alt+f2, and then "killall kicker"
<bxnp> oke, and it does not show anything
<PF-Away> Berto: or hit ctrl+alt+esc and click on it
<Berto> PF-Away, my f-keys are broken, but i have a terminal anyway... killall kicker doesn't work
<PF-Away> Berto: ctrl+alt+esc
<Berto> PF-Away, ok control alt escape worked, didn't know about that.  it's not yet rebooting kicker tho!
<Berto> PF-Away, isn't there a service that should restart?
<PF-Away> Berto: "kicker"
<PF-Away> alt+f2, kicker
<pollyo> PF-Away: cdrecord return an unknown error (code 255) "f you are running an unpathced cdrecord version and this error also occurs with high uality media and the k3b faq does not help you pleas include the debugging output in your problem report."
<PF-Away> have you run the k3b setup thingy?
<Berto> PF-Away, thanks.  something is seriously wrong with my kicker it seems. had to killall -9 kicker, now it restarts as a dead blank bar
<tdn> bxnp, what to do?
<pollyo> PF-Away: It seems to work using files though.  Guess I have to dig deeper into the info.  Are you using the stadard cdrecord that is installed in kubuntu?
<PF-Away> Berto: probably a bad apple(t)
<JuJuBee> Can someone here assist me in getting NIS working?  I installed on server and client (as per doc's on web), but not getting the list of users on client.
<pollyo> PF-Away: Is that in one of the drop down menus or a different startup application?
<PF-Away> pollyo: cdrecord isn't included in ubuntu any longer
<Berto> PF-Away, yeah, how do i configure the applets i have without kicker running?
<PF-Away> Berto: look around in .kde/share/apps/kicker
<PF-Away> in your home dir
<pollyo> PF-Away: Oh...
<ubuntu> hi
<Berto> PF-Away, nothing.  oh well, i'll mess with it later, no time to BS with garbage software today
<bxnp> strange, i have this http://www.postproductie.nl/burningman/knet.png at my knetworkmanager
<ubuntu> algun spaol??
<PF-Away> Berto: you could just delete the whole folder to get a plain kicker
<PF-Away> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<pollyo> PF-Away: ARe you asking if I did Settings/ K3bSetup ?
<PF-Away> PF-Away: yeah
<ubuntu> thx
<PF-Away> pollyo: i think ubuntu uses the cdrecord replacement "wodim"
<pollyo> PF-Away: I looked at it but wasn't sure if I needed to change anything.
<PF-Away> pollyo: it should do stuff automagically
<PF-Away> pollyo: also, try burning as root
<PF-Away> i remember i had problems burning as a normal user under gentoo
<pollyo> PF-Away: Should Burning group be checked or unchecked.  It is unchecked by default.
<PF-Away> just leave it at defaults
<pollyo> PF-Away: How do I start it as root?  sudo k3b ?
<CarinArr> thik so
<PF-Away> kdesu k3b
<PF-Away> much prettier;)
<waylandbill> k3b will not want to burn dvds as root
<PF-Away> afaik, 255 is a permissions error
<PF-Away> waylandbill: it does here
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> adept says that there is a new version of kubuntu available
<Ace2016> should i update now?
<PF-Away> it won't burn dvd's as a normal user, though
<Ace2016> isn't it still in beta?
<waylandbill> hmm. I thought growisofs didn't want root.
<PF-Away> Ace2016: it's still beta
<PF-Away> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<pollyo> PF-Away: I noticed they have version 1 of K3b on the website.  Have you looked at it?
<PF-Away> waylandbill: i've copied dvd's running k3b in root, because i got error 255 as a normal user
<Ace2016> PF-Away: any idea why adept's update wizard says that there is a new version? and asks me to click if i want to upgrade?
<PF-Away> pollyo: no
<PF-Away> Ace2016: because you can if you want to beta test;)
<PF-Away> probably
<waylandbill> PF-Away: it should burn dvds as normal user when set up correctly.
* Ace2016 feels klicking it
<pollyo> PF-Away: Perhaps that is the same problem I am having with the CD copy.  It was a 255 error.
<romeo> where can i find "software resources" in Kubuntu?
<PF-Away> pollyo: that was what i was thinking;)
<Ace2016> i mean
* Ace2016 feels like clicking it
<pollyo> waylandbill: Did you have to change the burning group to allow it to burn as a non root user?
<waylandbill> what is error 255 btw?
<PF-Away> i run feisty, but...
<PF-Away> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<waylandbill> pollyo: yes. I used a burning group and added my user to it.
<Ace2016> no no no no no no no no no no no no
<Ace2016> i clicked it
<PF-Away> waylandbill: i think it is related to permssions
<Ace2016> and its doing something
<Ace2016> and i'm in kde
<PF-Away> Ace2016: run;)
<pollyo> waylandbill: It is unknown error type.
<Ace2016> well its not that abd
<Ace2016> bad*
<Ace2016> this isn't my computer
<pollyo> waylandbill: That is what it reported error 255 to me as.
<PF-Away> amarok is sexy
<eagles0513875> is there an internet explorer equivilent here in kubuntu
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: Konqueror
<eagles0513875> ok
<PF-Away> K-Menu -> Internet -> Konqueror
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> i really want to avoid going into my windows partition
<PF-Away> it is even the default file browser
<PF-Away> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<eagles0513875> lol i use firefox more than it
<PF-Away> !internet_explorer
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: you can get internet explorer under ubuntu, too
<PF-Away> with Wine
<waylandbill> :-O
<Ace2016> it said to launch the update tool, what is that?
<eagles0513875> how
<eagles0513875> how do i do that pf
<eagles0513875> lol
<pollyo> eagles0513875: You can install ie4linux if you have wine installed.
<eagles0513875> ok how do i install it
<eagles0513875> i already have wine
<chijin> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ies4linux
<PF-Away> !ie4linux
<PF-Away> !ies4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arkhers> trke bilen varm
<arkhers> ???
<PF-Away> !tu
<romeo> I am reading a HOWTO that says that I should to to "Software Sources"... Where can i find that in KUBUNTU?
<waylandbill> goodness. I wouldn't bother with IE.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ies4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> lol ya but my online math homework only works with ie
<eagles0513875> which suxs
<PF-Away> romeo: it's probably repositories
<pollyo> eagles051387: Let me see if I can find you the link.  Do you specifically need internet explorer or would another browser be ok for you?
<PF-Away> romeo: go to Adept
<eagles0513875> yes i do polly
<romeo> PF-Away: ok thanks
<PF-Away> !repositories
<pollyo> eagles051385: brb
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<waylandbill> why does it need IE? activex or soemthing?
<eagles0513875> i guess so
<eagles0513875> if i can find a way to contact the site admin ill recommend r and d for linux support
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Sometimes you can have an alternate browser tell a site that it's IE and the site will work.
<Skreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PF-Away> !narrowfi
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Go for "Firefox Support" - firefox is used a lot more than linux.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about narrowfi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollyo> eagles0513875: Just put ies4linux in google and it should be the first link that comes up.
<PF-Away> go for Opera support, Opera is superior
<chijin> i use IE for checking what my site looks like in windows
<eagles0513875> ive tried but it says taht it has to be ie
<eagles0513875> ies or ie4linux
<PF-Away> chijin: i honestly don't care what my site looks like in ie;)
<pollyo> eagles0513875: with the S ies4linux
<PF-Away> it validates in w3c's checker, so it shouldn't look to bad, though
<eagles0513875> is it ie4linux or ies4linux poolly
<pollyo> eagles0513875: It installes ie5 - ie6 if you want.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> woot one step closer to getting rid of windows for good lol
<pollyo> eagles0513875: With the S  "ies4linux"
<PF-Away> http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<eagles0513875> i was asking if it was ies4linux or ie4linux
<eagles0513875> i thought there was a spelling error
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<BluesKaj> !IE
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<PF-Away> but i keep getting "Internal Server Error"
<eagles0513875> same pf i tried the 3rd one
<chijin> PF-Away: you start caring when people are actually buying your sites :-P
<PF-Away> chijin: well, i'm not a professional web-dev
<PF-Away> :D
<PF-Away> freedom ftw
<BluesKaj> !Internet-Explorer
<eagles0513875> !internet explorer
<pollyo> eagles0513875: I installed it about a week ago.  Let me see if I bookmarked the site.  It could be that they are having server problems.
<PF-Away> chijin: if you want, could you check if my site do look like crap in ie?: http://phinnfort.phil0d0x.com/
<Berto> PF-Away, haha it was xmms-applet that was killling my kicker.  Either xmms or the applet froze, killing everything :)
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<BluesKaj> nope, won't bite, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> damn if thats the case ill have to leave u guys for the dreaded winblows
<jhutchins> If you guys want to search the bot for info, use the search link it provides.  It's much more searchable, and it doesn't clutter the channel.
<PF-Away> Berto: darn xmms;)
<Berto> PF-Away, thanks for the control-alt-escape trick though
<PF-Away> Berto: np
<Berto> PF-Away, yeah i've been using it FOREVER (since it was x11amp) and won't move off.  It doesn't get as much devlopment tho
<eagles0513875> im going to c on sourceforge
<rysiek|pl> guys, remind me which package needs to be dpkg-reconfigured in order to change the hostname?
<Berto> new to kde/ubuntu
<PF-Away> Berto: tried amarok?
<PF-Away> it's darn sexy
<PF-Away> :D
<Berto> PF-Away, yeah, too fat
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-internet-explorer-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<chijin> PF-Away: it's pretty much the same, but the fonts are of course different
<Berto> PF-Away, and i have my lirc plugin working with xmms so i'm happy
<sstchur> are there any add-ons for KMenu that would achieve something similar to the task-oriented/search menu that Suse 10.2 ships with?
<PF-Away> chijin: ok, thanks
<eagles0513875> ty pf
<BluesKaj> sorry, just adding a bit of levity , jhutchins
<chijin> PF-Away: also, the images have blue frames
<PF-Away> sstchur: the menu is called "kickoff"
<chijin> PF-Away: you might want to speficy the border-color for the images
<PF-Away> sstchur: i saw some .deb's for it somewhere
<CarinArr> i use amarok but for some reason i can't get it to transfer my playlists to the ipod
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: no prob, it's just that it's a good resource if you're looking for stuff.
<PF-Away> chijin: noted;)
<PF-Away> basket pwns
<CarinArr> or rather it copies them over but the ipod doesn't recognise them
<sstchur> PF-Away: thanks, I'll do some searching
<PF-Away> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Frederick> folks after upgrading for feisty my xserver is dead. It reports no screen found and I got a exotic hardware here a mobility radeon 9000
<pollyo> eagles0513875: the ies4linux site is loading for me now.
<eagles0513875> ok
<BluesKaj> why would you want ies4linux ?
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: he needs it for his math-homework
<PF-Away> maybe mathml or something
<pollyo> BluesKaj: If you need to access websites that are specifically designed for ie.
<Daisuke_Ido> !kickoff
<PF-Away> where can i find automake 1.6?
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<BluesKaj> aha, ...they still exist ?
<pollyo> BluesKaj: If you are a web developer and want to view a page in ie versions.
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: they do in abundance, unfortunately;)
<Daisuke_Ido> ...  i thought there was a package
<PF-Away> Daisuke_Ido: i think it is on kde-apps.org
<eagles0513875> i think my firefox is busted
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: use Konqueror or Opera
<BluesKaj> I haven't encountered any in ages, PF-Away
<eagles0513875> firefox
<pollyo> eagles0513875: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<PF-Away> BluesKaj: me neither, but i hear of them every now and then;)
<eagles0513875> now trying in konqueror
<BluesKaj> yup FF renders well
<eagles0513875> in firefox it doesnt load the pg at all
<PF-Away> !automake1.6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake1.6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> it says taht its done loading the pg
<Frederick> is there any command to ask for x configure it self in kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> !automake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> Frederick: X -configure or something
<PF-Away> look in the gentoo manual
<jhutchins> Frederick:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<comp09> salut
<wftl> Salut
<fimushka> salut
<pollyo> PF-away: Any idea how to rip an iso file from the cd and save it to burn later?
<PF-Away> pollyo: use dd
<pollyo> PF-away: I have to give this cd back to the guy from the band later today.
<PF-Away> dd if=/dev/hdd1 of=isotihngy.iso
<PF-Away> replace /dev/hdd1 with your cdrom-drive
<pollyo> PF-Away: Thanks.  How do I write it back?  Would I use K3b?
<PF-Away> yup
<eagles0513875> woot it installing
<pollyo> PF-Away: Ok thanks!
<PF-Away> write cd-image or somthing
<PF-Away> np
<eagles0513875> hopefully i dont break something
<PF-Away> hey, isn't the sky coming closer?
<eagles0513875> how do they get msft stuff to work with linux
<eagles0513875> not to mention its getting hard to get hold of msft stuff isnt it
<pollyo> eagles0513875: It was an easy setup.  Hope it goes as smooth for you as it did me.
<eagles0513875> ill keep uposted polly
<miltos> hi ppl:-] 
<miltos> i want beryl to start up every time a start kubuntu...
<waylandbill> !autostart | miltos
<ubotu> miltos: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<eagles0513875> polly how many things did it have to dl
<eagles0513875> nm
<eagles0513875> polly how do i run it
<pollyo> eagles0513875: Depends on how many versions you opted to install.
<eagles0513875> i think all 3
<eagles0513875> how do i get it to run
<PF-Away> how can i get the kde headers?
<pollyo> eagles0513875: It put an icon for IE on my KDE desktop
<eagles0513875> nice ty
<eagles0513875> woot it work
<eagles0513875> s
<eagles0513875> yay
<PF-Away> ;)
<eagles0513875> j/w r linux antivirus solutions better than windows ones
<Frederick> thanks folks it is fixed
<Frederick> how do I change the size of the icons in kde? :p
<PF-Away> Frederick: under appearance in the system settings
<bxnp> kcontrol Frederick
<PF-Away> or kcontrol
<PF-Away> i never understood why they replaced kcontrol
<PF-Away> in kubuntu
<miltos> thanks...i will be back
<eagles0513875> polly how do i change my active x settings
<pollyo> eagles0513875: I haven't played with that portion.  Wouldn't it be in option under one of the drop down menus in IE?
<romeo> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<eagles0513875> i got it polly
<Daisuke_Ido> play, now i remember i was able to set kickoff up before, but now it doesn't want to work :\
<Daisuke_Ido> err. not sure where the play part came from :(
<Owean> how do i compare two dirs?
<Owean> in console
<Owean> is there anything similar to diff, but for dirs?
<Frederick> cool my system is back in order
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about ie4linux
<eagles0513875> i am having activex issues says the security settings r too high to download them
<Frederick> eagles0513875: maybe you couls try wine
<Frederick> could
<eagles0513875> ? what u mean frederick
<Frederick> eagles0513875: maybe the native internet explorer in windows beeing run by wine could work better
<eagles0513875> im in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> and it automatically runs using wine
<eagles0513875> when i click on desktop shortcut
<pollyo> eagles0513875: I found this just now: http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/activex-linux.php
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> ty polly
<eagles0513875> polly is ur name registered
<pollyo> eagles0513875: It discussess thinkgs like .net and the settings for active X and it is specifically discussing ies4linux.
<pollyo> eagles0513875: Yes
<eagles0513875> may i pm polly
<miltos> i add the "beryl-manager" command on kcontrol-autostart and when kde starts i receive the message "The desktop entry file /home/miltos/.kde/Autostart/beryl.desktop has no Type=... entry."
<pollyo> eagles0513875: Sure.
<Daisuke_Ido> is there an audio editor better (or at least less ugly) than audacity?
<Daisuke_Ido> miltos: Type=Application
<Daisuke_Ido> except that can't be right
* Daisuke_Ido scratches his chin
<eagles0513875> did u get my pm polly
<pollyo> eagles0513875: Did you get my response?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Skuller> my k3b cant handle mp3...how do i make it do so?
<miltos> Daisuke_Ido ...next to beryl-manager?
<soulrider> Skuller: theres a pckage you gotta install, let me trya nd remember the name
<Skuller> soulrider: sure...help appreciated
<pollyo> Skuller: I think you need was it libdcss2 or something like that?
<eagles0513875> no polly do /msg nickserv identify and ur password
<soulrider> pollyo: thats for playing DVDs
<Skuller> pollyo: i have libdvdcss2
<eagles0513875> that should log u in
<pollyo> Skuller: Sorry.  Got it mixed up.
<Skuller> np
<soulrider> Skuller: try installing libk3b2-mp3
<Skuller> soulrider: roger that...thanks
<eagles0513875> did u login polly
<pollyo> eagles0513875: Yes.
<soulrider> Skuller: i think thats all you need
<Skuller> soulrider: thanks...its all sweet now
<soulrider> Skuller: cool!
<Frederick> wich is the name of the clock applet in kde? so I can add it to the menu bar?
<soulrider> Frederick: clock :P
<Skuller> lol
<Jucato> !changethemes | romeo
<ubotu> romeo: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<wftl> Hello all. Possible Feisty/OpenOffice problem. In trying to run OpenOffice on my Kubuntu Feisty system, I get "no suitable windowing system found, exiting."
<wftl> This is followed by "** (process:11001): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..."
<wftl> Then it's over. I've found a few entries that suggest loading libstartup-notification0, but that has already been done.
<wftl> Ideas?
<soulrider> wftl: i think you shoudl ask in #ubuntu+1 thats all fesity there
<wftl> soulrider: Sure. I can do that. I'll monitor this to see if any ideas crop up. Thanks.
<soulrider> no prob
<jhutchins> wftl: Current oo has some serious problems, it crashes on opening documents here.
<soulrider> jhutchins: on edgy ?
<jhutchins> Mandriva actually.
<wftl> jhutchins: I don't even get to open documents. It crashes on startup.
<jhutchins> 2007
<romeo> How do i istall the KDM theme manager? I got errors when it ried to install it
<soulrider> jhutchins: ive had bad experiences with mandriva, at least with the 2006 version
<soulrider> i thought it was crap
<CarinArr> what errors romeo?
<romeo> CarinArr: when i type ./configure it says C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<romeo> in the end
<edward_> hi
<soulrider> romeo: you trying to compile it yourself ?
<soulrider> hi edward_
<PF-Away> romeo: you're supposed to already have it installed
<CarinArr> romeo: have you installed build-essential?
<Hrontore> okay im trying to add a font to my wine fonts folder, how do i know if i have to right folder
<romeo> soulrider: I have no idea what i am doing:) i am new to this. I just read on its webpage it said i have todo that, then make, then make install.. so i tried it, didnt work
<edward_> I just upgraded to feisty and I have some major problems... is this the right room?
<waylandbill> !build
<CarinArr> romeo: you can also just install the kdm theme manager using adept
<romeo> PF-Away: I checked but i could not find it..
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<eagles0513875> yes it is ed
<Hrontore> nm
<soulrider> romeo: did you downlaod it from some site or something ?
<PF-Away> romeo: it is in system settings
<PF-Away> i think
<romeo> CarinArr: I dont kow if i have build-essential.. what name to search for?
<PF-Away> or at least in kcontrol
<soulrider> edward_: you should go to #ubuntu+1
<romeo> soulrider: yes.. the source..
<waylandbill> edward_: #kubuntu+1
<CarinArr> PF-Away: it's not installed by default
<edward_> ok well it wont let me log in with the new kernel, only with 2.6.17-10
<soulrider> ohh romeo, dont do that mate
<PF-Away> CarinArr: it came here by default, afaik
<PF-Away> since KDM is themed by default
<edward_> it says VFS error cannot load OS on block 0,0 ... something like that
<CarinArr> i had to explicitly install it the other day
<soulrider> romeo: i think you cna download it from the repos and have it installed automatically, let me check
<CarinArr> kdm is installed, the theme manager isn't. at least not on my clean edgy kubuntu install
<comp05> FRFRF
<soulrider> CarinArr: thats weird
<CarinArr> romeo: sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<edward_> ok i'll try kubuntu+1...
<soulrider> edward_: Ubuntu not Kubuntu
<CarinArr> romeo: you have to have universe repository enabled
<soulrider> CarinArr: i dont think it sin universe =/
<romeo> CarinArr: ok thanks i will put it on and check.
<CarinArr> soulrider: it is according to the .deb info
<soulrider> CarinArr: do this command "sudo aptitude install kdm kdmtheme"
<CarinArr> soulrider: i have it installed already
<soulrider> i meant romeo, do this command "sudo aptitude install kdm kdmtheme"
<soulrider> romeo: that will isntall kdm and kdmtheme
<soulrider> romeo: you got this error right after a clean install ?
<romeo> soulrider: It says couldnt find any named kdmtheme
<soulrider> ok, we can fix that
<soulrider> do
<Tm_T> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<soulrider> sudo aptitude install kdm
<soulrider> that will install just kdm
<romeo> yeah i got the kdm installed already
<soulrider> what it is that youre trying to install now ?
<romeo> The theme manager? I saw it on kde-look.org so i can install themes ?
<soulrider> ahh
<Jucato> !changethemes | romeo
<ubotu> romeo: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Jucato> (again)
<romeo> oh must have missed that Jucato sorry
<soulrider> lol, hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi soulrider :)
<soulrider> how are you ?
<CarinArr> why not just install the kdm theme manager...
<soulrider> Jucato: do you know if theres some FAQ for newbies explaining how to install software, what repos are and stuff like that ?
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<soulrider> Jucato: i see theya ll try to install the drivers and stuff from what they get from sites before comming on ITC
<Jucato> and the Kubuntu Desktop Guide
<Jucato> soulrider:  unfortunately that's a habit carried over from that other OS
<jhutchins> !software | soulrider
<ubotu> soulrider: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Jucato> to most people, the concept of repositories is too good to be true
<soulrider> Jucato: yeah
<soulrider> yesterday i explained all about repos to someone
<CarinArr> !repositories
<soulrider> and he was all shocked! :P
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> :)
<Skuller> lol
<soulrider> Jucato: im gonna see if theres a guide like that for spanish, if theres not im gonna translate it
<CarinArr> romeo: look at the above link and follow instructions to enable the universe repository, then do sudo apt-get install kdmtheme
<jhutchins> There are so many HOWTOs out there that practically still begin with "first download and patch the latest kernel sources".
<Jucato> repositories - an online repository (a.k.a. storage) of programs, libraries, and other stuff packaged and tested to run on your system :)
<Aw0L> does anyone know how to increase mouse sensitivity (NOT pointer acceleration)?
<romeo> CarinArr: i enabled the universe resp, but still didnt work :D
<Skuller> imagine a pirate central repo for Mzoft's softs
<soulrider> i cant wait til feisty comes out so we dont ahve to explain everyone how to enable multiverse and universe :P
<eagles0513875> what u mean skull
<CarinArr> romeo: have you done sudo apt-get update?
<soulrider> romeo: you need to do sudo aptitude update
<jhutchins> romeo: Did you udate?
<CarinArr> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> soulrider: is ubuntu's philosophy changing?
<jhutchins> ding, ding, ding!
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: Regarding what?
<Daisuke_Ido> regarding proprietary packages (universe and multiverse)
<soulrider> Daisuke_Ido: im almost sure they will be enabled by default
<Skuller> eagles0513875: i was just wondering what it would be like if there was a repo for pirated softs in the windows world...piracy would be all you would see
<CarinArr> feisty doesn't use universe/multiverse?
<romeo> CarinArr, soulrider and jhutchins, do you mean if i updated everything? If so, yes i did.. I updated everything i could update
<CarinArr> romeo: no, you have to run "sudo apt-get update" to update the lists from the repositories
<Daisuke_Ido> that will be nice though
<soulrider> romeo: you need to type "sudo aptitude update" after enabling the repos
<Jucato> enabled by default != installed by default
<Daisuke_Ido> good point
<Jucato> in fact, the mp3 codec in feisty is already in main. but not installed by default
<soulrider> oh man, i love ubuntu! :P
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmpeg is in main
<Owean> how do i compare two dirs in console, is there anything similar to diff, but for dirs?
<romeo> Ah! =) this is fun, ok one sec
<Jucato> the only reason it's not installed by default is patent issues... (so I've been told)
<soulrider> Owean: dont really know =/
<Jucato> Owean: try looking for an app called kompare and/or komparator... not sure which is which
<romeo> yay! Now it worked to install it. Thak you all so very much :D
<CarinArr> you're welcome romeo;) it should be available from kcontrol now
<soulrider> no prob
<romeo> soulrider and CarinArr. Thanks.
<Jucato> Owean: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=33545
<Jucato> (that was quick...)
<jhutchins> Owean: I usually use a file manager called "mc", styled after Midnight Commander.
<romeo> since you are helping me, i got One tiny question cause i am tryig to install my grafic card. on a howto for ubuntu it says go to system - Software source.. Any idea where i can find this sofware source in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> there's a KDE version of that, called Krusader :)
<Owean> jhutchins: but does it support recursive comparison?
<jhutchins> Jucato: Except he specified console.
<CarinArr> right, finally got everything set up as i want it on my laptop.. and am realising i'm now going to have reinstall all my other machines to get same setups on them
<eagles0513875> lol
<Jucato> jhutchins: ah sorry kinda missed that part :)
<CarinArr> and i didn't make a note of anything i did
<angela_> Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second. and my ubuntu iso burn fails .. why
<eagles0513875> skull now i know y ur name is what it is
<jhutchins> Owean: If nothing else, you can do ls -R > text file for each tree and diff the files.
<Daisuke_Ido> may as well update to 3.5.6
<eagles0513875> what r u using to burn ur iso angela
<CarinArr> angela_: sounds as tho the device or resource is busy;)
<CarinArr> sorry.. couldn't resist
<angela_> k3b..
<angela_> i have a blank cd in
<Skreech> Jucato: How did it find it's way into main?
<eagles0513875> ok can u eject the cd
<jhutchins> angela_: Need to run k3bsetup, if that fails we can walk you through fixing it manually.
<eagles0513875> could it fix itself it the x is restarted
<Jucato> Skreech: libxine-extracodecs just installs libxine1-ffmpeg, which is in main. don't know how, don't know why
<angela_> i ran k3bsetup its running now what do i need to do there
<angela_> seems all is allright
<romeo> CarinArr: Would you know where to find "sofware source" in kubuntu? a howto tells me that its on UBUNTU > system > Software source.. However i cant seem to find it on my kubuntu?
<jhutchins> angela_: that or somethng else is accesing the disk.
<angela_> the disk isnt even mounted
<angela_> hmm wait
<Skreech> Jucato: When does the patent on mp3 rugout?
<Skreech> runout?
<CarinArr> romeo: no idea.. not sure what that is i'm afraid, and i haven't used kde more than a couple of days;)
<jhutchins> angela_: k3bsetup should set /dev/hdc's group ownership to a group you are a member of (use the groups command to see what you belong to).
<jhutchins> angela_: We've had reports that it sometimes fails.
<Jucato> Skreech: dunno... seeing as it's in main, might be good to ask core devs
<PF-Away> romeo: look in Adept Package Manager
<jhutchins> angela_: ls -l /dev/hdc to see the owner/group.
<romeo> CarinArr: Oh :P ok thaks.
<PF-Away> it should be in your K-menu somewhere
<eagles0513875> try restarting the x server for me that fixes alot of bugs that i have
<angela_> jhutchins: i sucesfully burned a file to a cd before this
<angela_> using this account
<romeo> PF-Away: I did.. Didnt work as it said on the howto. There it said i need to authenicate it using a key.. but i could not find where to browse so i could add the key for instance..
<jhutchins> Ok, so the groups thing shouldn't be a problem then.
<angela_> yea its not a group problem
<waylandbill> man I must have alot of packages installed. over a thousand to jump up to feisty. :-O
<angela_> let me check again
<PF-Away> romeo: which howto?
<Skreech> Whoot Debtags work in Adept again :)
<jhutchins> angela_: try fuser -vki /dev/hdc
<angela_> works now
<Skreech> !laptops
<angela_> i just had to click the cd icon on the desktop
<Skreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about laptops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<jhutchins> Great, that's really all that matters.
<Skuller> eagles0513875: lol..yea i kept that name for myself myself....love it :)
<eagles0513875> lol
<angela_> im leaving kubuntu because it was kind of too slow and unstable for me , going for ubuntu
<eagles0513875> so its registered
<eagles0513875> wait angela
<eagles0513875> how much ram do u have
<eagles0513875> and how much swap
<angela_> 512 ddram, 1.8ghz, radeon 9550 128mb
<angela_> 1gb ram or so
<angela_> i mean swap
<eagles0513875> there is ur issue
<Skuller> angela_: you werent using any extra window managers right?
<PF-Away> i'm glad i'm just testing azureus, not using it... 27% of my memory...
<angela_> no, im just using everything as default , nothing modified..
<eagles0513875> so the total amount of ram u have is 512
<angela_> kde 3.5.6 though
<angela_> im not sure if i have 1gb swap maybe its 512 how do i check from command line
<waylandbill> I've got 512 ram and kde moves right along..
<JuJuBee> I have been trying to get NIS working.  I have read 3 how-to's online, but none seem to be for ubuntu and some of the commands they tell to use do not work... Some of the tests they tell me to run give desired output on both client and server, but no joy.  Can anybody help me?
<eagles0513875> ive got 1.2 and im on fire
<eagles0513875> and on top of that duel boot
<eagles0513875> do u know how to get to the linux equiv of task manager
<Skuller> eagles0513875: count me burning too
<easytiger> JuJuBee: if your going to use NIS in anger you may want to consider solaris
<romeo> PF-Away: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html  (its on the current version, not on edgy)
<eagles0513875> lol
<angela_> i have freebsd on the other hd its  a 10gb quantum fireball and its blazing fast and stable
<Justinalf> Hello, this doesn't seem like a big problem, but everytime I load up Lincity, my screen goes blank, any sugestions?
<JuJuBee> What do you mean, in anger?
<Skuller> eagles0513875: ksysgaurd
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> open that up angela
<easytiger> JuJuBee: in a serious set up
<easytiger> or an enterprise environment
<CarinArr> aren't you supposed to have same amount of swap as you have ram?
<eagles0513875> ya
<angela_> for a workstation yes
<JuJuBee> Ieasytiger : i am in a small network (my classroom of < 20 computers)
<CarinArr> that's the rule i normally follow
<angela_> for a server no
<CarinArr> why not for a server?
<eagles0513875> it could be u need to up the amount of ram u have for a server
<Skuller> eagles0513875: you can even get superkaramba and get the 'glass monitor' theme to get a lot of monitors and info
<PF-Away> CarinArr: you run more daemons
<PF-Away> ?
<JuJuBee> s/leasytiger/easytiger/
<angela_> its recomended to have double of physical ram for a server, but thats not mandatory
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: ctrl-esc
<CarinArr> surely that'll just set it swapping madly tho
<eagles0513875> swap has to be the same as amount of ram u have
<eagles0513875> ubuntu server is just a cli btw angela
<angela_> for a workstation yea
<CarinArr> why wouldn't it for a server tho
<angela_> but it depends on whos rules you follow
<angela_> some books say this
<angela_> other books other things
<Skuller> eagles0513875: ctrl-esc will show you the processes
<PF-Away> romeo: why don't you follow the official guide of the Beryl project?
<eagles0513875> try shrinkin gthe swap and c if that helps
<easytiger> JuJuBee: did you try searching for debian and nis rather than k/ubuntu
<CarinArr> doubling the swap will surely just slow things down
<eagles0513875> ty skull didnt know that
<eagles0513875> ya is there a way she can change it
<CarinArr> i'm pleased cause so far with this machine it hasn't touched the swap once
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: swap = 2x ram has been the standard for years.
<CarinArr> finally enough ram \o/
<PF-Away> romeo: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<JuJuBee> easytiger, no.  just nis ubuntu...
<eagles0513875> ya then y is she experencing slow performance
<romeo> PF-Away: I havent checked it, reason i am following this guide is because it says also how i can do to install my grafic card (which is the main reason i am following this guide, the xgl i guess is a bonus)
<angela_> how do i check what size is my swap
<easytiger> JuJuBee: you might get more results for debian.. saying tis more likey to have been deplyed as a server
<CarinArr> romeo, what grahics card do you have?
<PF-Away> romeo: you shouldn't use xgl if you don't need it
<angela_> i have the default size set by kubuntu during install thats for sure
<eagles0513875> ctrl esc
<waylandbill> angela_: free
<eagles0513875> wait angela run this
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get autoclean
<eagles0513875> this gets rid of the cache and cleans it out after u install pkgs
<angela_> ok
<jhutchins> angela_: top and iostat can be useful in determining where your system bottlenecks.
<eagles0513875> frees up space and should improve performance
<angela_> im rebooting to ubuntu cd in a few min
<angela_> to install it
<angela_> no point anymore
<eagles0513875> wait angela we can get to bottom of this
<PF-Away> vmstat
<angela_> output of free on swap section says
<angela_> Swap:      1544184      17676    1526508
<epimeth> what does it mean if when I log in to x a session starts, then I get thrown back to the login screen?
<eagles0513875> how bout physical mem
<PF-Away> angela_: vmstat
<angela_>     total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<angela_> Mem:        515368     504720      10648          0       3812     383512
<angela_> -/+ buffers/cache:     117396     397972
<angela_> Swap:      1544184      17676    1526508
<CarinArr> epimeth: back to a graphical login screen, or back to a text one?
<eagles0513875> isnt her problem she has a bigger swap than physical mem
<epimeth> graphical
<eagles0513875> 1.5gb swap for 512mb physical
<angela_> hmm
<angela_> thats kind of a problem
<angela_> didnt know
<eagles0513875> i think that is where ur prob is angela
<angela_> kde apps took long to load ..
<angela_> hmm yea you are right
<CarinArr> epimeth: probably that the window manager crashed
<eagles0513875> is there a way she can shrink it without reinstalling
<epimeth> CarinArr: lol... no way!
<CarinArr> ;)
<epimeth> CarinArr: so how do I fix it :-)
<CarinArr> epimeth: you logging into kde?
<eagles0513875> oh wait angela
<PF-Away> angela_: you could also try with a custom kernel, with ck's patchset
<epimeth> CarinArr: yup
<eagles0513875> question is is she really experienced with linux or inexperienced
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: shrink the swap? yes. turn swap off, repartition it, turn swap on
<CarinArr> epimeth: i'm not really that familiar with kde, but you can try moving the .kde folder temporarily and see if it's one of your settings causing it
<eagles0513875> way can u explain to angela how to do that
<angela_> im somewhere between
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> wayland can u explain that to angela
<epimeth> CarinArr: how do I set the default window manager?  I think beryl might be the culprit
<eagles0513875> i have to be honest angela not many ladies on here lol so its nice to c a lady on here lol
<PF-Away> angela_: do you want help with repartitioning your swapspace?
<romeo> CarinArr: I got Radeon x700.. I followed another guide but it didnt work. Said i need to go to Xorg config file nad change Ati to visa or vesa if i remember correctly. However that did not work =)
<angela_> no im not a lady, im just on my mothers account and konversation took her username for nick.. hehe
<PF-Away> swapoff /dev/hda2; cfdisk; swapon /dev/hda2
<angela_> im a fatboy
<CarinArr> epimeth: check if you have beryl-manager.desktop in .kde/Autostart, if so try to move it and see if that works
<PF-Away> :P
<eagles0513875> oh lol
* PF-Away pokes fun at eagles0513875
<epimeth> angela_: you know... I was gonna make some joke about you not being a lady, but felt it was in bad taste....
* Skuller joins in
<waylandbill> swapoff, use qtparted to resize the swap, swapon /dev/hda[x] 
<Skuller> lol
<eagles0513875> talk to wayland he should be able to explain to ya how to shrink the swap i have no idea
<CarinArr> there you go;)
<Skuller> hehe
<romeo> PF-Away: Isn't XGL to make things the windows move in 3d etc?
<epimeth> CarinArr: cheers
<epimeth> CarinArr: trying now
<eagles0513875> btw angela u have to use sudo qtparted
<eagles0513875> good luck romeo getting open gl to work i have a x200m and its a bitch
<CarinArr> romeo: yeah, out of interest, how old is your graphics card?
<PF-Away> romeo: XGL is the old way, AIGLX, which is built into the graphic-thingy-server Xorg, is the new way
<Skuller> caesar gifted
<waylandbill> you have to use sudo for the swapoff/on as well. :-)
<angela_> ok another time im rebooting to ubuntu install and another day i'll try kubuntu with a right swap size, when feisty fawn will be out
<eagles0513875> mine carin is only 2 yrs old and i cnat the fglrx to work ive tried everythign imaginable
<romeo> eagles0513875: http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html this guy seems to have helped loads of people. I think i read x200m there worked. Check it our of you want
<eagles0513875> ty romeo
<eagles0513875> ill check it out
<CarinArr> i've only had the questionable pleasure of ever owning one mchine with an ati card and it was too old a card to actually use the proprietory drivers anyway;)
<l3mr> i'm trying to port my app from os x tiger to linux; GL_FRAMEBUFFER_EXTs are not recognized. Do i need special includes on linux to use FBOs? i use Kubuntu with the latest nvidia drivers
<romeo> CarinArr: Around 1-2 years old if i am not mistaken
<eagles0513875> same with mine
<eagles0513875> carin
<angela_> thanks for help, and its really nice to be a lady cause you get more help and ppl are more nice but now you know im not a lady
* CarinArr hugs her new nvidia cards
<CarinArr> heh
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: ATI?
<waylandbill> radeon 200m? it runs beryl, but not very quickly.
<CarinArr> romeo: sorry i can't be much help with ati drivers.. have you tried envy though? it claims to work with ati drivers too
<bxnp> l3mr: i think you are kinda in the wrong channel, the questions you ask are more developing related,
<eagles0513875> ya ati radeon xpress 200m
<epimeth> CarinArr: nope
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: don't change any driver settings
<PF-Away> just run beryl-manager
<eagles0513875> integrated onto mobo on my compaq pesario r4012us
<eagles0513875> ok
<PF-Away> it should work, afaik, with the default settings
<CarinArr> pardon epimeth?
<bxnp> in what language are you porting the app to linux l3mr
<PF-Away> c, problly
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: that link works with a 200m, but it's not quick and requires xgl
<l3mr> bxnp: ok. i already asked in ubuntu-devel :) ... c++ & glsl
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: don't follow that link
<PF-Away> it would be stupid;)
<eagles0513875> ok should i install beryl
<PF-Away> unnecessary, even
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: just install beryl, and try to run it
<PF-Away> it should work
<epimeth> CarinArr: nothing in Autostart
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: do you need help to install it?
<epimeth> CarinArr: besides .directoy
<eagles0513875> install what
<PF-Away> beryl
<bxnp> maybe going to the #c++ channel is a good one l3mr
<romeo> CarinArr: What exactly is Evy?
<epimeth> CarinArr: no file with beryl at all
<romeo> CarinArr:  Envy*
<eagles0513875> hey eilker
<waylandbill> PF-Away: 200m? no way. it needs xgl and doesn't run beryl with the open source driver.
<CarinArr> epimeth: how about .kde/share/autostart/ ?
<epimeth> romeo: its an autoinstall program for graphic card drivers
<PF-Away> 200m? you sure?
<bxnp> and will it be a kde app l3mr
<CarinArr> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<waylandbill> PF-Away: I have one.
<epimeth> romeo: specifically, Nvidia and Ati
<PF-Away> ah, sorry, i'm messing up
<bxnp> in that case the kde developers channel is allso a good start
<PF-Away> waylandbill: but the beryl project provides an automatic script
<l3mr> bxnp: nope, pure OpenGL screen and stuff - no gui :)
<epimeth> CarinArr: sure cheat and use ubotu :-p
<romeo> CarinArr: Okey thanks
<waylandbill> PF-Away: now that I didn't know. :-)
<CarinArr> :D
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI
<eagles0513875> im confused here
<epimeth> CarinArr: where is that located?  etc?
<bxnp> what kind of app is it anyway l3mr
<CarinArr> epimeth: uhm no should be in your home directory
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: follow the link i posted
<PF-Away> and instead of "gedit" use "kate"
<eagles0513875> what repository do i get bery from
<PF-Away> it will do stuff automagically
<l3mr> bxnp: pointsplat-renderer
<CarinArr> eagles0513875: it's all covered in that tutorial
<epimeth> CarinArr: shared stuff in my home?  odd.... I think I set beryl to start automatically for *all* users... where would that be located
<eagles0513875> ok
<CarinArr> epimeth: heh, yeah it is odd
<eagles0513875> this is confusing me actually lol let me take look at it again
<CarinArr> epimeth: not sure to be honest.. i've used beryl about as long as i've used kde (i.e. two days)
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: just do the following:
<bxnp> to be honest i dont know what that is l3mr
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: open a Konsole
<epimeth> CarinArr: lol... arg
<epimeth> CarinArr: I'll have a searchsie
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: K-Menu -> System -> Konsole
<epimeth> !windowmanager
<epimeth> !window-manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window-manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PF-Away> !wm
<eagles0513875> ok
<CarinArr> l3mr: what was the error you had?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<l3mr> bxnp: 3d accelerated rendering of high quality scenes using points instead of triangles
<l3mr> simply said
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: then type "kate ./beryl-install-script"
<eagles0513875> ok
<CarinArr> l3mr: for fun or for work?
<epimeth> heh... beryl doesn't know how to hid adept notifier!
<l3mr> CarinArr: both :)
<bxnp> and can i use blender to create that scene and render it with your app
<eagles0513875> just copy and paste what they have on site pf
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: now copy the script on the yellow background from here (mark, right click, copy): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11360/
<CarinArr> l3mr: commercial application? (nosy:) )
<PF-Away> and paste, yeah;)
<waylandbill> epimeth: you should see beryl handle a vnc window. :-)
<l3mr> CarinArr: Research
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: then ctrl+s (save) and exit
<eagles0513875> ok
<CarinArr> l3mr: really? same business as me then:)
<l3mr> CarinArr: will be released with bsd license when the paper is published :)
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: then, back in the konsole, type "chmod +x ./beryl-install-script"
<l3mr> papers...
<l3mr> :)
<eagles0513875> will this work
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: then "sudo ./beryl-install-script"
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: it better;)
<eagles0513875> hold on
<CarinArr> l3mr: you in academia or in commercial research?
<eagles0513875> says command not found
<l3mr> academia
<romeo> CarinArr: What file should i download? The source of the envy? or a deb file? :S
<CarinArr> romeo: the .deb file
<eagles0513875> is there another package i need to download or add another repository
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: how, where?
<CarinArr> l3mr: sorry to keep at it.. but what university are you working at?
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: i believe it should do it automagically
<eagles0513875> it says that the command cant be found
<CarinArr> i'm researching rendering techniques too, interesting when you come across others;)
<eagles0513875> wait
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: when you type "sudo ./beryl-install-script"
<PF-Away> ?
<eagles0513875> its working
<l3mr> CarinArr: Europe.... :)
<romeo> CarinArr: Ok, i downloaded the deb file.. How to install a deb file? :)
<eagles0513875> missed a step
<PF-Away> ah;)
<eagles0513875> updating repositories
<romeo> CarinArr: Or run it or whatever you do with a deb file
<PF-Away> cool
<Skreech> romeo: Which deb file?
<romeo> Skreech: Envy deb file
<CarinArr> lol l3mr, like pulling teeth;)
<PF-Away> romeo: right-click, Kubuntu menu thing, and install
<Skreech> !ENVY
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<CarinArr> romeo: if it saves it onto your desktop just right click it and choose to install it
<romeo> PF-Away: And if i want todo it from the console?
<eagles0513875> its downloading atm
<CarinArr> romeo: what PF-Away said;)
<PF-Away> romeo: dpkg -i [name] 
<romeo> PF-Away:  Yeay, thaks
<PF-Away> np;=
<romeo> CarinArr: Alrighty, ill try it and update you if it works or not :D
<eagles0513875> hope this does it
<eagles0513875> if it does i dont know what im going to do to repay ya
<Skreech> Beer
<PF-Away> a simple "thanks" will suffice
<eagles0513875> lol
<PF-Away> ;)
<eagles0513875> u sure pf
<PF-Away> of course
<PF-Away> i've had enough people waste time trying to help me, this is the least i can do;)
<eagles0513875> ty ahead of time
<PF-Away> _if_ it works;)
<eagles0513875> i love the wifi connection im on
<PF-Away> heh
<eagles0513875> its a cable connection 1.5mb down 768 up
<PF-Away> love thy neighbour?
<eagles0513875> that is the wired connection
<eagles0513875> im getting 54mb
<PF-Away> :P
<CarinArr> in the non literal sense
<PF-Away> i'm supposed to have 2up/down
<eagles0513875> pf go to www.speedtest.net
<eagles0513875> that is a way to test it
<eagles0513875> and click on the pyramid that is orange
<TFrog> anyone have any luck with Feisty and the ATI proprietary drivers?
<eagles0513875> that is the closest data center to where u r
<PF-Away> ok
<waylandbill> I would try a speed test, but downloading feisty packages might skew it. ;)
<eagles0513875> pf will beryl enable open gl for me
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i saw a scheduel yesterday if anyon is  interested official release date for feisty plus or minus 2 or 3 days is april 19th
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: yes, supposedly;)
<PF-Away> !feisty | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<PF-Away> :D
<eagles0513875> i got that off the scheduel pf
<TFrog> we'll just have to wait and see. i'm running Feisty now
<eagles0513875> should i restart my x
<eagles0513875> how is it tfrog
<Skreech> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<eagles0513875> it still says mesa glx is still indirect
<eagles0513875> im going to restart x
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: is the script finished?
<eagles0513875> ya
<PF-Away> then restart
<eagles0513875> ok brb
<EugenS> hello alls
<PF-Away> you might have to select Beryl when you log in
<eagles0513875> ok
<TFrog> pretty stable at this point. most apps work well. a few small issues. my biggest issue is ATI proprietary drivers with the 200M chipset
<waylandbill> TFrog: 200m. The bane of many a user. :)
<TFrog> lol waylandbill. i got it working in edgy fine. problem is the new kernel in feisty
<PF-Away> doesn't ati support .20 yet?
<waylandbill> TFrog: I'll find that out soon enough.
<TFrog> PF-Away, they have been. however there is a problem with their drivers and composite memory
<PF-Away> TFrog: has there been a time there has not been a problem with ati's proprietary drivers?;)
<EugenS> boring :(
<eagles0513875> it still says indirect pf
<TFrog> and that was with edgy which was fixable
<K-Ryan> Hey guys
<EugenS> hey
<JuJuBee> easytiger : thanks fo the tip, got it working now...
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: AIGLX means Advanced Indirect GL for X
<eagles0513875> ?
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: try running a 3d program
<TFrog> not from what i've read on the forums. about 2 years ago they had a stable driver under ubuntu. but not so now
<eagles0513875> so mesa glx should say indirect
<PF-Away> it should be accelerated
<eagles0513875> how do i run the gears
<easytiger> JuJuBee: cool. is it hard? i must try it sometime
<PF-Away> glxgears
<EugenS> i need help... my AMAROK doesnt play mp3s
<eagles0513875> u dont have the codecs for it
<K-Ryan> EugenS did you get the codec package?
<PF-Away> !mp3 | EugenS
<stdin> EugenS: installed libxine-extrecodecs ?
<waylandbill> !restricted | EugenS
<ubotu> EugenS: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<easytiger> EugenS: don't panic!
<eagles0513875> what stdin said eugen
<EugenS> i dont know... im a new linux user ^^
<K-Ryan> Then you dont have the codecs.
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: darn nice, that speedtest.net
<K-Ryan> In your Konsole, type this
<eagles0513875> lol
<TFrog> frankly, i don't care for amarok. i like xmms better
<eagles0513875> how do i run the gears
<PF-Away> ;)
<K-Ryan> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: glxgears
<easytiger> TFrog: you are twisted
<stdin> EugenS: you'll need to enable the Multiverse repository first
<K-Ryan> Oh yeah...
<TFrog> no easytiger. i'm a certified geek. CompTIA A+ certified to boot
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: try running beryl-manager
<stdin> EugenS: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3#head-2ddd004a4fd8d0020c9ab94c5cea78ba9ee5caa9
<easytiger> and that makes xmms any lessa piece of shit how?
<eagles0513875> when i typed it in this is a message i always get
<eagles0513875> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<eagles0513875> xcomposite extension failed there is no xcomposite extensions
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: something has crapped up...
<TFrog> actually amarok is bloatware and trying to be too much like Winbloze media player. if i want light do it all i'll take vlc
<EugenS> okay i will read and understand that all and... if amarok would not play i ask again ^^
<EugenS> thx for the links
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: can you paste the output of glxinfo?
<PF-Away> TFrog: vlc is not light
<PF-Away> amarok is lighter
<PF-Away> ;)
<PF-Away> afaik
<Lynoure> TFrog: vlc does last.fm and podcasts?
<easytiger> TFrog: its trying to be everything that WMP isn't
<PF-Away> and scripting in any thinkable language?
<easytiger> does vlc have an hugh DB capability build via metadata?
<easytiger> *huge
<TFrog> no but xmms dos SHOUTcast which is what i listen to. besides, if you read the papers lately, we may be seeing the end of internet radio
<PF-Away> does vlc support SQL for storing your library?
<PF-Away> amarok comes with a huge list of internet radio stations
<easytiger> and try organising >950 albums with anoy other media player
<exence> helo
<eagles0513875> what was the last thing u said pf
<TFrog> if i wanna database album info, i'll use a real database instead thank you very much
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: glxinfo
<easytiger> the gnome ones banshee bork and die at about 350
<PF-Away> !paste | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<exence> j ai un pb de resolution
<easytiger> TFrog: liek a mysql back end?
<PF-Away> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<exence> helo
<eagles0513875> i know pf
<K-Ryan> exence, language?
<PF-Away> TFrog: amarok has support for SQL-based databases, as well as defaulting to sqlite, in case no database is available
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.ca/405282 there u go pf
<TFrog> nah. i can develop a database for most anything out of OO Base
<PF-Away> danke
<TFrog> anyway, what i prefer may not be what others prefer. that's what open source is about. choice
<easytiger> so you can build a DB faster than amarok for 10000 tracks TFrog. methinks i smell bullshit. and what use is OOo. why are you even mentioning it
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: can you paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log too?
<PF-Away> TFrog: you have to choose our new superior overlord, amaroK
<PF-Away> :D
<TFrog> hey PF-Away :P~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<easytiger> resistance is futile
<PF-Away> ;)
<PF-Away> TFrog: have you tested amarok? if so, i won't bother you anymore;)
<TFrog> besides, if i wanted 10000 tracks or more i'd use mysql to do the database anyway
<PF-Away> i forgot, that eagles dude forgot to modprobe the fglrx kernel module...
<easytiger> TFrog: how?
<PF-Away> TFrog: amarok support MySQL very nice
<easytiger> what do you mean  "i'd use mysql to do the database anyway"
<easytiger> type them out in OOo?
<PF-Away> :P
<TFrog> PF-Away, i'm use to the old winbloze winamp. that's what makes xmms a natural for me
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I find out how much RAM I havE?
<PF-Away> TFrog: i used to use winamp too
<easytiger> amarok has a winamp mode
<exence> y a pas de francais
<easytiger> me too
<PF-Away> TFrog: choose xmms interface under option
<PF-Away> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eagles0513875> pf what was lat thing u said
<pafnutiy> hi all! can you tell me, what's the best icq client for ubuntu?
<exence> personne ne repond sur kubuntu fr
<eagles0513875> beryl manager causes my comp to hang badly pf
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: you need to modprobe fglrx, before logging in again
<TFrog> anyway, i'm not here to debate the merits of specific software. later all
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: "sudo modprobe fglrx"
<PF-Away> or reboot
<eagles0513875> after i do that reboot x
<Schuenemann> pafnutiy, have you tried gaim?
<PF-Away> yes
<pafnutiy> i have
<Schuenemann> and?
<eagles0513875> brb again
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: modprob'ing means to load the "driver", or kernel module
<pafnutiy> u like it?
<pafnutiy> i think its rather raw
<PF-Away> kopete pwns
<Schuenemann> I use it for gtalk... it's lightweight
<Schuenemann> yes, it doesn't look like icq
<Schuenemann> there is gaim, licq, kopete, sim...
<PF-Away> Kopete = pure ownage
<pafnutiy> have u tried sim?
<JuJuBee> If I add a shared folder System->Administration->Shared Fodlers, do I need to restart? I used NFS to share.
<Schuenemann> yes, but it was long ago
<PF-Away> JuJuBee: just restart the nfs server, probably
<eagles0513875> pf its still indirect
<pafnutiy> how is it?
<Schuenemann> was "raw"
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: did you ctrl+alt+backspace?
<eagles0513875> yep
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: try to reboot
<eagles0513875> reboot whole machine
<pafnutiy> thanks
<PF-Away> yup
<eagles0513875> brb yet again
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I find out how much RAM I have?
<PF-Away> to make sure everything is loaded in like it shoud
<eagles0513875> ok brb again
<PF-Away> Schuenemann: vmstat -S M
<Schuenemann> which field?
<PF-Away> Schuenemann: more /proc/meminfo
<PF-Away> easier to understand
<PF-Away> or use KSysInfo
<PF-Away> kinfocenter, i mean
<PF-Away> :D
<PF-Away> K-Menu -> System -> KInfoCenter
<PF-Away> click on memory
<Schuenemann> thanks
<PF-Away> np
<Ick> does anybody know anything about keyboard layouts?
<CarinArr> gl.h should include it automatically tho
<CarinArr> er bleh
<CarinArr> wrong window
<eagles0513875> pf its still indirect
<Ick> my keyboard used to let me do alt gr
<Ick> i have a german keyboard
<Ick> alt gr is the right alt button
<Ick> and serves as a meta button
<Ick> it used to work until just recently
<uciu> jest kto od polakw?
<waylandbill> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Ick> cool
<Ick> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ick> geil
<PF-Away> eagles0513875: paste the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<eagles0513875> ok hold on
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.ca/405308 there it is pf
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: you need to disable aiglx in your xorg.conf
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: make a section ServerFlags with Option "AIGLX" "off"
<EugenS> okay... have anyone a instruction to get mp3 codecs in german?
<eagles0513875> could someone show me an edited version with that in it in the xorg config cuz i already played round wiht xconfig and fucked it up
<bxnp> every configuration is different eagles0513875
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: http://pastebin.ca/405319   this shows it in there.
<eagles0513875> should i just copy paste it into one i have
<eagles0513875> just copy and paste wayland
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: yes the aiglx option in the server flags. not the whole file.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> where is that located what line
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: you may need the composite option turned off too
<eagles0513875> let me turn aiglx off first
* NSCAD_Nathan is back.
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: the section around line 89
<eagles0513875> wat lines is that on
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> just put it at end and reboot x
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: should work
<eagles0513875> ok
<JuJuBee> Is there a post-it notes like program for ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> where i put it in
<eagles0513875> which file the file i pasted is log file
<waylandbill> JuJuBee: knotes
<JuJuBee> Does it matter I use gnome?
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> ty
<waylandbill> JuJuBee: there's maybe a gnome program.
<rolando> hola
<gemidjy> does apt-get logs its install/remove acitivities somewhere?
<rolando> where is supposed to be my grub.conf its not in /boot nor /etc
<waylandbill> JuJuBee: there's also some straight x ones like xpostit
<eagles0513875> brb hope this works
<eagles0513875> wayland its still indirect
<rolando> where does kubuntu keep grub.conf?
<eagles0513875> i believe its /.boot
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: lets see the log now
<eagles0513875> ok whats long again lol
<rolando> eagles0513875: its not there
<waylandbill> rolando: /boot/grub/menu.list
<eagles0513875> i did glxinfo says mesaglx isindirect
<eagles0513875> where is the log again /var/log
<CarinArr> rolando you looking for grub.conf or menu.lst?
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rolando> CarinArr: grub.conf
<CarinArr> rolando: what are you wanting to edit?
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.ca/405336
<EugenS> if I type "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" the console tells me, that the "libxine-extracodecs" are NOT availebel
<eagles0513875> use pkg manager
<eagles0513875> type in xine
<EugenS> pkg manager??? xine??? whats that? ^^
<CarinArr> EugenS: they're in multiverse
<eagles0513875> adept pkg manager
<uciu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eagles0513875> under system first one in kmenu
<CarinArr> EugenS: you need to enable the multiverse repository
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
<CarinArr> !repositories | EugenS
<ubotu> EugenS: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<rolando> i want to change the time i have to wait
<EugenS> yea but how @ carinarr
<rolando> in menu grub
<ackbahr> hello guys! I'm trying to install Danger from the Deep, and it comes as a bin file. But I have no idea about how to install it now! (got used to wonderful apt-get....) How should I do that?
<eagles0513875> really then y is it when i run glxinfo mesa3d is indirect
<waylandbill> rolando: you set that in menu.lst
<JuJuBee> OK, now that I have nfs and nis running, I need to move the students home directories from an old (Gentoo) server to the new (Ubuntu) server.  I was thinking of using tar to do that.  How can I tar a directory and untar it on the other end preserving ownership perms etc?
<CarinArr> rolando: you do that in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: fglrxinfo
<rolando> ok thanx
<eagles0513875> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<eagles0513875> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<eagles0513875> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<eagles0513875> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<eagles0513875> y is it saying indirect
<chance> Hi. In using pam_wheel.so, can I specify Active Directory groups with the group option like so? group="Domain Admins" ?
<waylandbill> #
<waylandbill> (EE) fglrx(0): === [swlDalHelperAddCustomizeMode]  === CWDDEDI_DisplayGetSetModeTimingOverride failed: 2
<eagles0513875> ?
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: the only errors I see are that.
<eagles0513875> does that mean i have gl support
<eagles0513875> or no support yet
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: try fgl_glxgears and see if it runs
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> opened for a brief sec and then quit
<ackbahr> Ah, as I downloaded the sourceforge page with the name of the bin file, it was never going to work....
* ackbahr Bangs his head on his keyboard
<ackbahr> gfbgfbtgfbff
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: then you probably don't have the glx running. :-/
<eagles0513875> how do i get it to run
<morgWork> hey guys
<eagles0513875> pf u still there any ideas
<morgWork> any particular reason kmail and korganizer don't have icons in the kmenu?
<miltos> beryl manager doesn't start automatically
<ackbahr> Well, I'll bang my head somewhere esle.... See you someday!
<waylandbill> miltos: put a symlink to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<waylandbill> !autostart | miltos
<ubotu> miltos: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<romeo> how can i fix this problem: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes."
<miltos> waylandbill, the problem is that beryl doesn't start from System---->Beryl, i have to type in console "beryl-manager"
<waylandbill> right. you need to make a symbolic link.
<waylandbill> romeo: xlibs-dev
<CarinArr> anyone around here using kiba-dock?
<miltos> waylandbill, how do i make a symbolic link?
<waylandbill> ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager ~/.kde/Autostart
<romeo> waylandbill: thanks
<miltos> waylandbill, thanks...i will try and be back
<eagles0513875> im trying a game that i need gl for
<eagles0513875> hope it works
<eagles0513875> its world of warcraft
<eagles0513875> why does it terminate unexpectedly
<romeo> waylandbill: Now it tells me i need something called qt.. i tried "apt-get install qt" but couldn't find it. any ideas?
<waylandbill> romeo: 3 or 4?
<romeo> waylandbill: hecking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (I guess anything above 3?) i just started using linux 2 days ago so i am newbie to all this
<waylandbill> libqt4-dev should do it
<eagles0513875> how do i unlock adept
<eagles0513875> cuz pkgs couldnt be installed
<waylandbill> romeo: two days in and building software. sounds like you're jumping right in. :-)
<waylandbill> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<eagles0513875> ty wayland
<eagles0513875> what good programs suites r there for kubuntu
<romeo> waylandbill: I have no idea what I am doing to be honest =).. Trying to install themes and styles on my KDE. since i like it i thought that this will help me learn faster since its something fun.. Uhm.. =) Worked fine. thank you very much
<eagles0513875> wayland what bout my fglrx probs
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: I'm not sure on that issue. sorry
<eagles0513875> anyone else have any ideas
<romeo> waylandbill: i take that back =) hecking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.. It says it needs headers and libraries
<romeo> eagles0513875: I had prob with the fglrx, anything special?
<waylandbill> romeo: okay. sounds like it wants 3, not 4. libqt3-mt-dev. :-D
<eagles0513875> how did u get it to run romeo
<eagles0513875> my mesa glx still says indirect and installed beryl
<oliver> hi
<romeo> eagles0513875:  wasn't it you i send that url on the howto page?
<oliver> hey, did someone notice amarok not playing mp3s after latest repo updates (feisty herd5)
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i already have beryl installed
<romeo> eagles0513875: Oh then I dunno =/
<eagles0513875> and i changed aglx in xorg cfg
<eagles0513875> way what was that other thing u said i might have to change
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: it's already changed
<eagles0513875> ok
<m_> hey oki
<eagles0513875> well i guess ill have to try this topic another day then lol
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: you running an xgl session or standard kde x session?
<eagles0513875> kde
<eagles0513875> should i run xgl
<m_> : you running an xgl session or standard kde x session?
<eagles0513875> standarde kde
<eagles0513875> does it give me an option
<m_> kool
<waylandbill> eagles0513875: it should at the kdm menu I thought
<eagles0513875> will i still get a desktop like a regular kde session
<waylandbill> yeah
<eagles0513875> brb
* sparrw crosses his fingers
* <sparrw!n=kvirc@pdpc/supporter/active/sparr>  requested unknown ctcp AVATAR  from #kubuntu
<eagles0513875> way all i get is a black screen name
<eagles0513875> *screen
<oliver> hey, did someone notice amarok not playing mp3s after latest repo updates (feisty herd5)
<Tm_T> sparrw: please don't do that ever again
<eagles0513875> what he do
<Tm_T> unneeded ctcp call for whole channel
<sparrw> Tm_T: please don't do that ever again
<sparrw> unneeded privmsg call for whole channel
<PirateHead> I installed the kubntu-desktop package on normal Ubuntu and now it uses the Kubuntu usplash screen. How do I switch it back to the Ubuntu one?
<Tm_T> sparrw: funny?
<funky_D> how do u unmount a usb device?
<sparrw> Tm_T: no more so than yours
<eagles0513875> someone kick ban
<Tm_T> sparrw: well, I was serious, I don't like that kind of things to be done
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: well that's quite harsh
<m_> hello, how may I add a graphical interface on grub???
<sparrw> Tm_T: is there some alternative to find/acquire everyone's avatars?
<Tm_T> sparrw: no idea, nor care, still don't like it
<bentob0x> how come I can't su root on Kubuntu?
<Skuller> whats an avatar in this IRC?
<eagles0513875> tm may i pm r u registered
<m_> goodbye monkey
<eagles0513875> u have to sudo bentob
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: sure
<bentob0x> yea but sudo doesn't work for cd
<sparrw> Skuller: a small picture that represents a person.  you may have encountered them on forums or IM software
<funky_D> how do u unmount a usb device?
<funky_D> umount........?
<eagles0513875> what u trying to do ben
<Skuller> sparrw: i have...i meant where is this thing on IRC, like here?
<sparrw> funky_D: "umount /dev/sda1" usually, unless you have other libata/scsi/usb devices
<bentob0x> mount an ntfs drive and then hop in it
<funky_D> sparrw: it says not found
<eagles0513875> u want read write access ben
<eagles0513875> ben u registered so i may pm
<bentob0x> sure
<sparrw> funky_D: then its probably elsewhere.  is the device on your desktop?
<sparrw> funky_D: or in your 'storage media' place in konqueror?
<chijin> wouldn't it be easier to type 'mount' in console and see what the device is
<kristjan_> kubuntu does not have +1 channel like ubuntu has?
<aluno> tem algum brasileiro ??
<atidem> hello
<funky_D> chijin: thats a good idea.. i will try.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=kvirc@71.16.203.*]  by Tm_T
* sparrw was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (general rule is, don't stick your hand to my pocket)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<ackbahr> Hi all! Can't run accelerated 3D games, whereas beryl, for example, runs.... Any idea?
<Ryiel> vid card?
<ackbahr> Radeon 9600 Mobility.
<chijin> heh
<ackbahr> And I have the direct render : yes ....
<chijin> you can't run 3d games in beryl
<chijin> with an ati card
<chijin> ..as far as i know
<Ryiel> chijin: i cant even run beryl with my ati card.. (but i can run games :D )
<ackbahr> chijin: Didn't try that, of course (would dream of it), just mentionned beryl to say 3D accel works!
<chijin> my ati runs beryl nicely :-P
<Ryiel> chijin: help me then ;)
<Ryiel> how to set it up?
<Ryiel> ackbahr: im using fglrx driver to play games.
<chijin> Ryiel: there are plenty of good tutorials on ubuntuforums and on the beryl website. i just used a compination of them and got it working
<ackbahr> Ryiel: want my xorg.conf that works for beryl?
<Ryiel> yeah, that would be good
<Ryiel> thanks
<Ryiel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ryiel> chijin: I've read many tutorials but none of them worked :(
<n8k99> anybody here use a pen tablet?
<Skuller> Ryiel: please be reminded that the link to pastebin is in the channel topic. Please do not flood the channel by by !paste
<Ryiel> Oh, sorry
<eagles0513875> can anyone explain to me when i try to log into xgl desktop all i get is a black screen
<mirshafie> anybody here using feisty? is it stable? or at least not as buggy as edgy? :)
<eagles0513875> wont it be more buggy than edgy
<mirshafie> eagles0513875: if its more buggy than edgy im switching to dapper
<eagles0513875> lol
<Skuller> mirshafie: what do you mean by "buggy as edgy"?....Edgy is not even close to being as buggy as Feisty which is not even in beta stage yet
<eagles0513875> that is my point skull any new os is going to be rather buggy
<eagles0513875> not to mention not that much support
<eagles0513875> can anyone explain to me when i try to log into xgl desktop all i get is a black screen
<Skuller> yes...true
<mirshafie> Skuller: in other words, it's not a good idea to switch to feisty if the bugs in edgy are killing me?
<eagles0513875> what kind bugs mir
<Skuller> mirshafie: yes it is not...to whatever bugs you refer to
<eagles0513875> ask the problems ur haveing we might be able to help ya fix em
<Skuller> !feisty | mirshafie - Go to this channel to further clarify your query
<ubotu> mirshafie - Go to this channel to further clarify your query: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<mirshafie> eagles0513875: well, totally weird character rendering for one. after a few weeks into a fresh edgy install, it would start slowing down to the point that it wasn't useful anymore. i never had any problems like that with warty, hoary or dapper
<eagles0513875> mir run sudo apt-get autoclean
<eagles0513875> it cleans out all of install stuff that is left behind after pkg install
<eagles0513875> and 2ndly how much ram and swap u have
<mirshafie> i'm not on kubuntu anymore. switched to sabayon a few days back but sabayon is REALLY buggy :D
<eagles0513875> lol
<mirshafie> 512 mb ram/swap
<eagles0513875> come back to kubuntu
<mirshafie> i will :D
<eagles0513875> i have 1.2gb with 256 swap
<eagles0513875> works like a charm
<eagles0513875> not even using 256 of physical ram
<eagles0513875> more like 250mb
<eagles0513875> right now im using no swap
<eagles0513875> 250mb of ram
<eagles0513875> give it another try mir
<mirshafie> well, i don't think the ram is the problem. my problems were more like, everything works fine until BAM everything just slows down or crashes. + i it had some real issues with shutdown, sometimes it would freeze and stuff. and i've installed edgy cleanly at least five times since official release
<eagles0513875> what file system did u use
<mirshafie> ext3
<eagles0513875> i have ext3 and im on duel boot
<eagles0513875> u using duel boot
<mirshafie> no. just linux for me
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> humm
<chijin> duel boot sounds like a serious fight between two OS's
<Skuller> k laterz all..i am off to my sucking high schook
<eagles0513875> no
<Skuller> school
<eagles0513875> u on one at a time
<eagles0513875> not on both at same time
<eagles0513875> mir try kubuntu again
<eagles0513875> did u install alot of pkgs
<eagles0513875> mir how old is the machine
<mirshafie> eagles0513875: what's the point? at least sabayon hasn't started slowing down like a win95 yet? :)
<eagles0513875> i cant even get it to work on the laptop
<mirshafie> about four years. it's a p4
<eagles0513875> i could be a hdd going bad on ya
<eagles0513875> do u have a new comp or laptop
<eagles0513875> mir
<bobdhicks> Would someone help me learn to install new programs in kubuntu? No. 1: I don't know linux. When I use install program/files, I can't get to the cd where the programs are. I can't add it to the system. All that is there goes to the net. So far, I haven't been able to get my wireless router to work. I converted my laptop over completely to Kubuntu. I've read and tried to follow the directions in Help. Can't get Help for Adapt.
<mirshafie> yea, my hdd does have issues for sure. but i'm not sure if the problems i have are related.
<JohnFlux_> How do I turn on my wireless card?
<JohnFlux_> I've set the ip, set the mode, set the essid
<eagles0513875> lol good luck with that john
<JohnFlux_> ifconfig shows it up
<eagles0513875> interesting
<JohnFlux_> i think i'm just missing a command :-)
<Ryiel> is it right? exec kde-session ?
<eagles0513875> what is it showing john
<eagles0513875> is ur wifi wlan0
<JohnFlux_> it's ra0
<eagles0513875> ra??
<eagles0513875> never seen that before
<JohnFlux_> iwconfig  shows Tx-power = 0dBm
<mirshafie> bobdhicks: hit Alt+F2 and type 'kdesu adept-installer'. that should bring you to a more useful GUI than the Add/Remove programs thingy
<JohnFlux_> eagles0513875: there's a reason but I forget it
<JohnFlux_> eagles0513875: same as wlan etc though
<eagles0513875> ok try ra0 up
<eagles0513875> i think thats it
<JohnFlux_> eagles0513875: iwconfig ?
<eagles0513875> no there is some command to bring the wlan up
<eagles0513875> meaning turn it on
<JohnFlux_> yeah I think there is
<n8k99> how do i tell kde that my mouse only has two buttons?
<mirshafie> bobdhicks: if it doesn't help, i always prefer to use the terminal. you can fire up Konsole and use apt-get to install something. Example: type "sudo apt-get install yakuake" to install yakuake; type "apt-cache search network card" to search for network cards
<eagles0513875> any luck john
<matlec> hi
<bigdad1e> how do i get to the network manager? the whois is what im looking for
<matlec> can anyone tell me how to burn a cd with wodim? ;-)
<matlec> wodim /path/to/iso returns http://www.pastebin.ca/405428
<bigdad1e> !whois
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<bigdad1e> how do i use whois?
<bigdad1e> terminal?
<Tm_T> bigdad1e: whois in IRC or whois in network?
<bigdad1e> in network
<Tm_T> whois --help gives basic instructions
<Tm_T> --help is your friend most of the time :)
<bigdad1e> thanks
<bigdad1e> but i did it in ubuntu and it pulled up all my info my name address and all
<bigdad1e> it was in some network settings or something of that sort
<Tm_T> "whois kubuntu.org" as example
<bigdad1e> yes but it wasnt in the terminal
<bigdad1e> nevermind i got it
<bigdad1e> thanks
<Tm_T> np
<bigdad1e> see it pulled up my phone number and all
<bigdad1e> scarey
<mattrperry> hello...is this a channel to get help for newbies?
<eagles0513875> yes
<BluesKaj> ask away mattrperry :)
<mattrperry> I am literally brand new to Linux and the Kubuntu dist ... but I wanted to install in on our home network computers so that my son and I can learn it etc
<eagles0513875> what operating system do u currently have on ur computers
<eagles0513875> and do u have any data u want to keep on there
<mattrperry> I've got 2 pc's both now have edgy installed
<eagles0513875> ok what else do u want to do
<eagles0513875> wiht them besides network them
<mattrperry> I was wanting to create a new repository file sources.list and then put it in the folder etc for adept and synaptic to use etc
<mattrperry> went to source-o-matic and created a new sources.list file
<mattrperry> and now I want to use it in place of the default
<eagles0513875> ok lol im sru im not much help
<eagles0513875> still fairly new to kubuntu
<mattrperry> right on
<mattrperry> are you running any bleeding edge stuff?
<eagles0513875> all i can recommend is looking through the adept pkg manager for already compiled programs to install
<eagles0513875> u mean like fedora lol
<eagles0513875> no just edgy here
<morvok> anyone know of a good capturing app?
<mattrperry> right on
<chijin> i recommend editing the sources.list from console
<chijin> much easier
<eagles0513875> wish i coudl be of more help
<mattrperry> how do I do that? lol
<mattrperry> using Kate?
<chijin> but anyway, here's a way how to do it http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<chijin> just replace sudo gedit with kdesu kate
<iwonka> mwi kto po POLSKU?
<Skuller> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mattrperry> and will I be able to save it to the directory? ... so far it tells me that I have to have root to save the new sources.list file etc
<Skuller> !bug 1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<iwonka> ok dzikuje
<chijin> mattrperry: open up konsole from the system menu, type in kdesu kate, and you'll be able to save it. kdesu opens software in root mode in kde
<mattrperry> right on...thanks
<eagles0513875> ttyl all
<rhkfin_> Can anyone remember where can I find the new kubuntu feisty upgrade tool to try..
<rhkfin_> There was a blog post about it somewhere some days ago, afair
<kunwon1> rhkfin_: /topic
<rhkfin_> kunwon1: indeed..
<tarnold> oi oi
<kunwon1> :)
<tarnold> so whats the difference between opensuse and kubuntu?
<tarnold> yast is annoying
<bxnp> how can i change the themes for gtk apps
<bxnp> and improve the qualtiy of the fonts wich are used cause they look damm ugly
<BluesKaj> !fiesty | rhkfin_
<ubotu> rhkfin_: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<tarnold> hey in source o matic when it says create sources list for both options how do i get them both into one list?
<tarnold> hello?
<tarnold> ?
<JohnFlux_> Heh, I bought the cheapest pcmcia network card I could find
<JohnFlux_> and it came with a cd with linux drivers
<Alumin> so, what's "The Debian Way(tm)" to add jobs to the startup process?
<verms> Hi!
<Alumin> I guess, make a script in /etc/init.d and symlink it into /etc/rcS.d ... but that seems a bit overkill just to run one command
<BluesKaj> tarnold . open your sources list in the runbox " kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list "  , then you can edit and add sources by copy and paste
<verms> I've got a problem with Kaffeine
<verms> he doesn't start
<tarnold> ok, cos i put opensuse on my system but forgot to back up my sources list in case i went back to kubuntu(i probably will) so what is fiesty supposed to have in terms of laptop support
<miltos> ok...with beryl, at last
<miltos> beryl theme manager has a nice vista theme...
<BluesKaj> dunno, check fiesty at #ubuntu+1
<aaron_> downloading open arena right now has anyone here tried it at all
<aaron_> it sounds pretty good
<miltos> and finally i hooked up the printer on my kubuntu...and send Windowz to the devil!
<BluesKaj> open arena ... ?
<aaron_> yea its like an open source game based around the quake 3 source
<BluesKaj> <--- sorry not a gamr
<aaron_> its coo
<BluesKaj> well, that's a matter of taste for sure
<aaron_> well if anyone wants a link its www.openarena.ws
<Gunirus> pauljw: here?
<pauljw> hey
<miltos> is there any *.par tool for reconstructing *.rar files?
<miltos> why you reconstruct rar files in kubuntu?
<k3ks> Hi!
<aaron_> what is the best image editor for Kubuntu is it Gimp or is there another
<k3ks> Got a question
<aaron_> sup
<k3ks> where can I see what driver is used for my hardware?
<k3ks> aaron_: what do like to draw? for vector graphics inkscape or xara is good
<aaron_> I have inkscape but I am looking for something more professional
<aaron_> also I would like to do some flash and was wondering if there was any programs to do those kinda animations.
<k3ks> aaron_: hmm, then i've got know idea, only to try running photoshop with wine
<aaron_> yea
<aaron_> I might
<aaron_> do that
<Lord_Cerber> Hi all. I ve got the dvd image made in .mdf format - some windows dvd ripper's output. Is there any way to open or mount it in linux?
<k3ks> Lord_Cerber: http://mdf2iso.berlios.de/
<k3ks> googled it
<leigh> hey! i'm leigh. i have a question - how much memory should X be using up? its hogging all my resources! any ideas?
<k3ks> karamba can take a lot of it
<k3ks> got that problem with a widget clock
<Lord_Cerber> k3ks thanks! Seems i.m a bad googler :)
<leigh> ok. when i run ksysguard it shows X as using 266mn VmSize and 50MB VmRss. which is the right measure?
<k3ks> no idea
<leigh> ah ok!
<leigh> cheers anyway.
<amorphous_> andy
<Nullbyte> Hey guys! Can anyone tell me why the livecd Kubuntu 6.10 just shows a black screen after doing the boot stuff? Ubuntu 6.06 livecd boots fine
<k3ks> so back to my question: where can I see what driver is used for my hardware?
<amorphous_> andy
<amorphous_> andy_,
<me2win> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<amorphous_> in here...
<andy_> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Retrieval_of_package_files_from_the_nVidia_webserver
<amorphous_> anyone here use beryl?
<nosrednaekim> hello everybody, automounting suddenly stopped working...
<amorphous_> andy_, whenever you'r speaking to someone, put their name at the start of the line - you can put a few letters and then hit TAB to autocomplete - same as in bash
<nosrednaekim> I can still mount with the normal "sudo mount technique"
<Tm_T> hmm, am I only one who suffers too hard focus robbery from Firefox ?
<k3ks> amorphous_: yes i'm using beryl
<andy_> amorphous_: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia#Retrieval_of_package_files_from_the_nVidia_webserver
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: you can disable that in the control center... and yes..I happened to me
<amorphous_> andy_, and if you go out of this window - there should be a line or something to mark where you left so you can check for stuff///
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: hm?
<amorphous_> k3ks - don't suppose you're using an nvidia card, are you?
<nosrednaekim> run the command "kcontrol"
<amorphous_> andy_, ta ;)
<k3ks> amorphous_:  yes i'm using nvidia
<nosrednaekim> desktop-> WindowSpecific settings
<andy_> k3ks: I'm having trouble getting beryl to work with nvidia
<k3ks> read the beryl faq?
<amorphous_> k3ks, I'm just gonna look some stuff up on a link andy gave me... He's been having a bit of a nightmare with beryl/nvidia. is very new to linux, but has intelligence ;) - may wanna pick your brains in a bit... that ok?
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: aah, well, you don't hold my hand, IMHO this shouldn't need any windowspecific settings
<amorphous_> getting there...
<andy_> k3ks: any tips?
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: btw windowspecific settings are easiest reached by rightclicking titlebar of app window ;)
<k3ks> amorphous_: oh i'm not a linux brain^^
<k3ks> I#m still very new
<k3ks> one moment
<amorphous_> k3ks, got beryl working though... :P
<k3ks> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<k3ks> that may help
<jimmy_> how do i join other irc networks like Dalnet?
<amorphous_> andy - how much of the webpage did you go through? you have the file... did you do the text browser thing too & log out of x?
<Nullbyte> Um, guys? When is Feisty going to be released?
<amorphous_> k3ks, thanks... am going through another too....
<faLUCE> Hi. how can i show info of my network adapter?
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: you need to disable focus stealing for Firefox, by creating a new window specific setting, putting firefox as the command, and disabling focus stealing
<k3ks> faLUCE: ifconfig
<nosrednaekim> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: I know
<andy_> k3ks: cheers, I'll have another go. Are you using 64bit?
<Nullbyte> Thanks nosrednaekim
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: did this happen over one desktop to other?
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: and its not working>
<k3ks> andy_:  don't know^^
<faLUCE> k3ks: i mean hardware infos
<faLUCE> (manufacturer, model etc.)
<maki> i run autoremove and now i dont have some very important apps
<maki> how can i install them again
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: I'm not looking for "how I get rid of it" hack but looking if this is bug and need to be someway solved reasonably
<k3ks> got a intel cor2duo
<maki> in fiesty
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: oh I see....I don't know...
<k3ks> don't know  more
<k3ks> so but now i#ve got a problem too,
<nosrednaekim> So can anyone help me? I have a problem with automounting..
<nosrednaekim> k3ks: yeah?
<blue|palm> My friend is trying to install kubuntu but it seems his driver isnt supported, so i gave him the ubuntu alternate cd
<blue|palm> but now he cant login without x failing
<k3ks> how can i figure out what dirver my wlan card is using?
<nosrednaekim> k3ks: lsmod?
<blue|palm> what can I tell him? Hes tried all the drivers in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...
<nosrednaekim> and look through that list of a wireless driver
<leigh> has anyone had problems connecting MTP device to amarok?
<leigh> or is it just me ;-)
<jimmy_> how do i join other irc networks like Dalnet?
<cpk1> leigh: what version of amarok?
<leigh> the latest - 0.4.5 is it?
<cpk1> leigh: iirc the newest amarok should come with full ipod/whatever support
<Nullbyte> jimmy_: Try visiting their website, it usually says
<leigh> and i've compiled it with mtp options - but when i try to connect it crashes
<leigh> i'm sure i've compiled it ok - it just seems to crash!
<nosrednaekim> leigh: oh connect to your device or under normal use?
<nosrednaekim> *on
<leigh> just on connect to devide.
<cpk1> leigh: also might want to ask in #amarok =)
<k3ks> hm i don't get it with lsmod, theres a long list but i can't finde anything called wlan
<leigh> ah i've just started using irc, didn't know there was a channel! i'm gonna head over there  - cheers guys
<nosrednaekim> k3ks: what card do you have?
<crusty> hello! automatix can not continue because some kays could not be downloaded....any help!!!thanks
<k3ks> nosrednaekim: dlink
<cpk1> k3ks: pretty sure it should say what driver when you do sudo lshw
<k3ks> nosrednaekim: dwl g520+
<katia_> hello everybody
<nosrednaekim> k3ks: do you know what the chipset is?
<katia_> how can i see encripted videos? i have downloaded fron amule.
<k3ks> nosrednaekim: no, i lookt into the manual but can't find it
<cpk1> k3ks: do "sudo lshw" that should tell you the chipset and it should also say the driver if it is already trying to use one for it
<k3ks> cpk1: driver=acx_pci
<k3ks> thats the driver?
<katia_> someone genius in amule please
<nosrednaekim> yep....now what did the "product" say
<dinoilpostino> ciao a tutti
<k3ks>  product: ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<dinoilpostino> cercavo info inerenti all' UMTS
<k3ks> the thing is, I want to use it with arisnort^^
<cpk1> k3ks: ok... and you need to know the driver you have why?
<crusty> hi guys..............is it automatix still down??????????
<LjL> ask in their channel, we don't deal with automatix here, and kind of discourage it. totally.
<k3ks> cpk1: you have to select the driver in airsnort
<maki> is there a way to make a apt comand that will work on every app
<crusty> whitch channel????
<dinoilpostino> bye bye
<nosrednaekim> "sudo apt-get install <package name>
<Nullbyte> maki: What do you mean?
<maki> i run autoremove (i mistaken it with autoclean
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> I have some superkurumba apps running on my desktop anyone else here familiar with it?
<wouterh> pollyo: I have some superkaramba themes running, but I am not an expert
<maki> pollyo:what you need
<txwikinger> Anybody know where /var/run is mounted?
<meme-2> Hello folks.... anyone familiar with K3b?  I am having a problem with verification (after write)... K3b fails everytime... stating it cannot find the first file and then it aborts.
<Nullbyte> txwikinger: Look in /etc/mtab
<Trickser> hi, i have installed the acroread-7.0.9 package. When I look into the help menu the version of Acrobat Reader it shows it is the 7.0.8 version... why?
<Nullbyte> meme-2: Sure its not a problem with your drive?
<meme-2> The burn seems successful otherwise.
<txwikinger> Nullbyte: right, but isn't that just a reflection of the mounts?
<meme-2> Nullbyte: thx for reply.  The drive is fine and so is the burn each time.
<Nullbyte> txwikinger: Also shows where they are mounted? :)
<romeo> how do you make the panel gets 100% transparant?
<Nullbyte> meme-2: Oh. I dont know then, dont they have an IRC channel?
<txwikinger> true.. .I want to mount /var/run with an additional option
<wouterh> txwikinger: om my kubuntu edgy: varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<meme-2> Nullbyte: No IRC channel (at least non that I can find)
<txwikinger> Nullbyte: cool thanks,.., it worked
<meme-2> I'll check again
<txwikinger> I changed it in mtab and did mount -a
<wouterh> txwikinger: so I guess it's a fs in ram
<Nullbyte> meme-2: A forum then? Not sure if this is the best place to ask :)
<Nullbyte> txwikinger: You are welcome!
<txwikinger> wouterh: yes it is
<pollyo> wouterh: I just noticed today that the apps running can have icons stuck underthem.
<pollyo> Anyone know if there is an option to keep this from happening?
<txwikinger> hmm.. I think I faked myself out
<maki> romeo:right click on panel,if its locked unlock it,go on configure panel,looks and enable transparant,then advanced and take the slidebar to the left side
<txwikinger> mount just displays the information from mtab
<bw153> is there anything that is similar to the EQ analyzers in amarok, but a fullscreen version?
<Nullbyte> txwikinger: Oh, try fstab then? ;)
<Nullbyte> txwikinger: and edit mtab back again, its just a list of what is mounted and where
<Nullbyte> txwikinger: fstab is where stuff is going to be mounted
<txwikinger> yes.. but the tmpfs stuff is not in fastab
<Nullbyte> txwikinger: No?
<Nullbyte> txwikinger: Can you send me your mtab in a private message? :)
<txwikinger> hmm.. I have edited mtab again.. I think now it does what I want
<txwikinger> At least the error complaining about the option missing in the mount is not occuring anymore
<the-erm> Anyone know how to turn of the kubuntu splash screen at startup?  I seeing all the [ OK ]  messages.
<c0nv1ct> the-erm: all the OK messages? what do you mean?
<romeo> What configuration is what shows all the list items in different colors? for example the nicks here.. One is dark grey and the other is lightgrey and then dark then light and so on.. Shows everywhere i have a list of several things.. Anyone knows what I mean?
<wouterh> txwikinger: in /etc/init.d/mtab.sh varrun is added to mtab during boot
<the-erm> c0nv1ct: in other distros I've used you get messages like ... * Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent postfix                                            [ ok ] 
<txwikinger> ah think wouterh
<the-erm> While you're booting.
<txwikinger> thanks
<c0nv1ct> the-erm: oh, the boot splash
<c0nv1ct> the-erm: edit your grub.conf and remove "quiet" i believe that will make booting verbose
<the-erm> ok
<the-erm> thanks.
<maki> what was the name of the kubuntu conf. app
<c0nv1ct> maki: for what? general configuration?
<maki> yes
<c0nv1ct> maki: kcontrol is one, systemsettings is another
<maki> ok thakns
<rigved> hi... is it ok to simply delete the eclipse folder to uninstall it?
<Nullbyte> rigved: Nope
<Nullbyte> rigved: Absolutely not
<rigved> well.... i already did that..
<rigved> what shud i do now?
<Nullbyte> rigved: write apt-get remove eclipse
<rigved> just a sec.... thanks in advance anyways
<Nullbyte> rigved: Restore it from your trash? :x
<miltos> digikam can not handle my Olympus C-350Z why?
<Nullbyte> Does digikam support that camera?
<rigved> trash is empty... shift deleted it... old windows habit
<rigved> i m getting this Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Nullbyte> rigved: Did you use sudo to use the command as root?
<rigved> yes i did
<carlos_> ew
<rigved> u know... i had just downloaded it from the eclipse site and unzipped it
<rigved> then i tried it and couldnt make the php thing work
<rigved> so i just deleted the whole folder
<rigved> shud i just unzip the folder in the same location and then remove with apt-get
<Nullbyte> rigved: No
<rigved> ok
<Nullbyte> rigved: You shouldnt unzip it at all
<rigved> o
<Nullbyte> rigved: What format is it in? .zip?
<rigved> tar.gz
<Nullbyte> Oh
<rigved> is that tar balls
<Nullbyte> Do they have a binary version available?
<rigved> i think so
<Nullbyte> Dont use tar balls, get a binary
<rigved> that must be another 110 MB
<Nullbyte> Look for a .deb
<rigved> ok...
<rigved> but what about this folder i deleted... will that create a problem
<rigved> the eclipse folder
<Nullbyte> When you get it, use dpkg -i name.deb to install, mkay?
<Nullbyte> Nope, it wont
<rigved> ok cool
<Nullbyte> yep
<rigved> thanks a lot man
<rigved> i m a total noob
<rigved> when it comes to linux
<Nullbyte> ^^ We all were once
<rigved> cool
<Nullbyte> By the way
<rigved> ya
<Nullbyte> Did you try using the package manager to find it first?
<rigved> no
<Nullbyte> Hehe
<rigved> just went to the eclipse site
<Nullbyte> You should do that, its way easier
<Nullbyte> Oh
<rigved> and downloaded it
<Nullbyte> Windows habit :B
<rigved> ya man
<rigved> totally
<Nullbyte> Linux is much easier usually
<rigved> i just love the feel
<Nullbyte> We use a package manager to find, download and install the stuff we need
<Nullbyte> It also fixes dependencies and stuff
<rigved> i ll do that the next time i try out something
<Nullbyte> Try it now ;)
<rigved> ok
<rigved> shud i use synaptic?
<rigved> or the kubuntu add remove
<Nullbyte> Synaptic
<crackhead_25_> question: what are the kubuntu tools or options for using it with a tablet laptop pc?? are there any? can it be done??
<crackhead_25_> if not kubuntu, what is the best distro for a tablet laptop pc??
<nathan> Say there, gentlemen. I was wondering as to how I gain access to root folders in nautilus?
<Nullbyte> crackhead_25_: Did you look in the ubuntu wiki?
<nathan> Sorry, Konquerer
<Nullbyte> nathan: hit shift+F2 and write gksu konqueror
<crackhead_25_> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<Nullbyte> nathan: wait, its not gksu for kde
<Nullbyte> nathan: or is it? whatever
<Nullbyte> nathan: Does it work? :D
<nathan__> Nullbyte: I'm not sure; I just switched to KDE and it's most literally the only thing I can't figure out
<Nullbyte> nathan: hum
<Nullbyte> nathan: :)
<Nullbyte> nathan: All you need to do is run it as root, nothing else
<Nullbyte> nathan: The easiest thing to do would be opening a terminal and writing sudo konqueror &
<nathan__> nullbyte: sudo konqueror didn't work, but gksu konqueror did
<crackhead_25_> nullbyte: doesn't really say all that much..
<crackhead_25_> nullbyte: it works somewhat with two tested ibm/lenovo tablets, but i was looking at the asus r1f specifically
<Nullbyte> crackhead_25_: I dont really know much about running linux on a tablet, try googling it
<Nullbyte> crackhead_25_: Or wait for someone else to answer ;)
<Nullbyte> nathan___: Well thats good :)
<rigved> hi nullbyte.. i got this eclipse here in synaptic
<rigved> shud ve installed it from here...
<Nullbyte> rigved: Hell yeah
<Nullbyte> rigved: Much easier, isnt it? ;)
<rigved> definitely
<rigved> can u suggest a decent IDE for PHP, not quanta or bluefish
<Nullbyte> rigved: Hm, does activestate do a linux version of komodo?
<rigved> komodo?
<Nullbyte> rigved: Um, wasnt for you, sorry
<pollyo> Yes!  Finnally I have K3b working!
<Nullbyte> rigved: or yes, it was
<Nullbyte> rigved: durr
<Nullbyte> rigved: x)
<pollyo> It didn't like the drives being set to cable select.
<rigved> hey
<rigved> it looks like it does
<Nullbyte> rigved: komodo is a really great multilanguage IDE :)
<Nullbyte> rigved: Not opensource though, as far as I know
<rigved> o ya
<rigved> shit...
<Nullbyte> rigved: But if you can live with that, then just look for a trial or something
<rigved> but then it ll die out in a month or so..
<Nullbyte> rigved: Thats what you would think, but they ask if you need more time to use it
<rigved> lol... wow
<Nullbyte> rigved: It is a bit unfair though, and you should really buy it if you like it
<rigved> i know i know
<Nullbyte> rigved: ;)
<rigved> in india, that is something that has still not seeped into everyone's brain as yet
<Nullbyte> rigved: In the world, you mean
<rigved> bying it is still a distant thought... only the big guys can afford to that
<rigved> lol... in th world...
<Nullbyte> rigved: :>
<Nullbyte> rigved: Pirateing is only for music and movies :D
<rigved> lol
<Nullbyte> In my opinion at least :B
<Nullbyte> Well, and for photoshop
<Nullbyte> But I dont beleive we should discuss this here, heh
<rigved> actually one of th main reason to shift to Linux is to avoid the pirated stuff
<Nullbyte> Mhm
<rigved> he hehehe
<rigved> also some more reasons
<Nullbyte> Of course
<mcquaid> hello, i used the kde utility to create a samba mount in my fstab
<rigved> but they are all very ambigous
<Nullbyte> mcquaid: Yes?
<mcquaid> i want to set up smb mount points on another machine that doesn't have this util
<mcquaid> just looking at it:
<mcquaid> \134\134192.168.11.3\134windows_f /media/network/windows_f cifs uid=0,gid=0,rw,nouser,guest 0 0
<mcquaid> I don't get what the 134 stands for?
<miltos> what's a good vector drawing program for kubuntu>
<Nullbyte> mcquaid: o_ I have no idea either, just copypaste it
<Nullbyte> miltos: Inkscape
<mcquaid> ok, wondering if it needs to be unique and is randomly generated or something
<rigved> Hey NullByte.. thanks for the tips man....
<pollyo> I accidently deleted one of the samba settings the graphical system didn't have a "Are you sure" when I accidently clicked delete.
<miltos> Nullbyte, lnkscape is it build in or i have to download it?
<Nullbyte> mcquid: I dont see any unique-looking things in there
<mcquaid> i was asking about the 134. what does that represent?
<Nullbyte> miltos: I dont really know, I am using the ubuntu livecd myself at the moment, but just get it from synaptic
<rigved> gonna try n find some open source IDE for PHP... looks like i m gonna have to go back to Kate which aint bad either
<Nullbyte> rigved: You are welcome!
<Nullbyte> rigved: Never tried that
<Nullbyte> rigved: Try googling it? :o
<rigved> its under Kubuntu
<Nullbyte> rigved: I found a decent list once
<rigved> its ot syntax hilighting
<mcquaid> pollyo: i always try to remember to back up the config before using the gui
<rigved> ok
<mcquaid> i'm glad the gui is there, it's a good util, but I usually do
<rigved> i just need something that has that Zend sort of automatic code completion thing
<eagles0513875> any body know much about ati and xgl
<eagles0513875> i could use some help
<Nullbyte> miltos: Its inkscape, and not Lnkscape by the way
<Nullbyte> eagles0513875: Looked at the wiki yet? ;)
<eagles0513875> tried all that
<pollyo> mcuaid: Goot idea.
<eagles0513875> for some reason i turned aglx off in xorg cfg
<miltos> Nullbyte, i download inkscape with adept right now, thanks
<eagles0513875> and for some reason my comp doesnt shut down i have to hold power button to turn it off
<Nullbyte> eagles0513875: o_ Yes, and?
<mcquaid> pollyo: the programs should make a backup by default though ;)
<miltos> i need also a good conversion program for divx, xvid, avi etc...
<Nullbyte> miltos: :) YOu are welcome
<pollyo> mcquaid: Oh.  I'll have to check.
<Nullbyte> miltos: Ooh. I think mplayer does that
<mcquaid> sorry i meant in an ideal world, i don't think it does
<eagles0513875> how can i get the mesa glx to change fro indirect to direct and how can i get it to shut down with out holding powerbutton down
<Nullbyte> miltos: With some fancy scripting. I know it does wma to mp3 at least :)
<chijin> wma to mp3 is bad
<pollyo> Anyone know what I click on to rip a cd? (K3b)
<Nullbyte> eagles0513875: I am sorry, but I dont know :)
<Nullbyte> chijin: It is?
<eagles0513875> anybody know
<eagles0513875> how can i get the mesa glx to change fro indirect to direct and how can i get it to shut down with out holding powerbutton down
<Nullbyte> Try asking in #ubuntu
<Nullbyte> Theres way more people there
<tuxligo>  Go Vegan!
<chijin> Nullbyte: converting a lossy format to another would cause data loss. a 192kbps wma converted to 192kbps mp3 would probably sound worse than a 128kbps file
<Nullbyte> tuxligo: Thats hard, especially if you like pork chops
<mcquaid> Nullbyte: the \134 stands for a backslash
<Nullbyte> chijin: Meh, how would you do that then?
<enry> good night!
<tuxligo> nullbyte: in spanish please
<Nullbyte> mcquaid: Oh, I see :)
<Nullbyte> tuxligo: Cant do that, sorry
<chijin> Nullbyte: you don't convert lossy formats without losing data
<miltos> Nullbyte, i want to convert avi's back to dvd...
<tuxligo> nulbyte: go vegan!
<Nullbyte> miltos: I dont know anything about that, ask someone else :)
<Nullbyte> chijin: Bah. Thanks for telling me, I didnt know that :)
<uga> miltos: gentoo got some nice tutorials
<pollyo> BBL
<cpk1> miltos: use ffmpeg
<chijin> Nullbyte: more info here :-P http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcoding
<uga> a second
<miltos> thanks...
<Nullbyte> chijin: :D Thanks
<uga> miltos: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:HOWTO_Create_a_DVD
<uga> how to do that step by step
<cpk1> miltos: ffmpeg -i nameofavi -target dvd nameofoutput
<uga> from encoding to burning
<rigved> Hey Nullbyte... any idea about whats this emacs
<tuxligo> pereira from brazil!
<uga> cpk1: doesn't that miss anything about aspect ratio, pal/ntsc option...?
<uga> > ffmpeg \
<uga> >    -i ${VIDEO}.avi \
<uga> >    -pass 2 \
<uga> >    -target pal-dvd \
<uga> >    -aspect 16:9 \
<uga> >    ${VIDEO}.mpg
<Nullbyte> rigved: I have never really used it, but I hear its quite good for some, quite horrible for others
<rigved> cool
<cpk1> it should manage to figure it out for itself
<Nullbyte> rigved: Give it a shot :)
<rigved> k
<cpk1> kind of like when you mount it can usually figure out the fs
<rigved> how do u have rigved: typed in ur response and its red
<cpk1> i'm just guessing though =P I've never had any aspect ratio problems
<uga> cpk1: I mean mainly about pal/ntsc
<uga> your dvd may not like to drop in a pal dvd if it's from the US
<cpk1> then just use ntsc/pal
<Nullbyte> rigved: Only you see it as red, since it is your name. If you write Nullbyte in your message, I see it as red.
<rigved> Nullbyte: o.. so this is red now
<rigved> and this isnt?
<Nullbyte> Right you are
<rigved> cool
* uga hopes to get vmware workstation working fine on feisty... nasty modules... either that or qemu...
<rigved> what would i do without u man
<Nullbyte> Useful for talking to people and make sure they notice it if they arent afk :D
<rigved> ur a life saver
<Nullbyte> Dunno, ask someone else I guess, heh
<rigved> lol
<Nullbyte> Why thank you very much!
<rigved> actually i rarely laugh out loud
<Nullbyte> Same here
<Nullbyte> What an interesting coincidence
<rigved> Nullbyte: i m going to start typing the whole thing now
<rigved> Laughs out Loud
<Nullbyte> \o/
<rigved> that shud bring about its futility to communicate a chuckle
<rigved> Nullbyte: where u from
<Nullbyte> rigved: Denmark, actually! Gogo private messages, this doesnt belong here
<rigved> Nullbyte: I tried that, it says imust register
<Nullbyte> rigved: Bummer, just a second
<Nullbyte> rigved: Did you receive my message? :x
<rigved> Nullbyte no
<Nullbyte> rigved: Oop
<Nullbyte> rigved: Just register then, its not hard at all
<Nullbyte> rigved: You need a valid email adress though :o
<rigved> Nullbyte: buts its free!
<rigved> Nullbyte: registering for something thats free cant be worth it!!
<Nullbyte> rigved: Register your nickname, not your client or whatever you mean
<rigved> Nullbyte: laughs out loud
<rigved> Nullbyte i m just kidding
<Nullbyte> rigved: \o/
<uga> uhm, qtemu looks a nice gui
<MyNameIsBob> hello
<Nullbyte> Why hello there
<MyNameIsBob> i've never used irc before... thought i'd test it ^^
<Nullbyte> ^^ Good idea, its pretty cool.
<MyNameIsBob> yeah, looks like i could get used to this
<MyNameIsBob> guess it's good for support
<Nullbyte> Hell yeah
<MyNameIsBob> ah well. at the moment everything is working perfectly :)
<Nullbyte> Well, thats great, hehe. Try the off topic channel, I guess its more suitable for conversations like this
<MyNameIsBob> how do i get there?
<MyNameIsBob> i only see the #kubuntu channel... is that a channel? lol
<Nullbyte> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat list of ubuntu channels
<Nullbyte> Is, #kubuntu is a channel x)
<rigved> Nullbyte: i think i registered
<Nullbyte> write /join #ubuntu-offtopic or such
<MyNameIsBob> thx :) btw, is there a way to change the login screen of kubuntu. the place where u type in ur name and password?
<Nullbyte> rigved: Thats cool, but I forgot my password :D Lets make a channel instead, shall we?
<Nullbyte> MyNameIsBob: Of course! There is some settings button at the login screen, isnt there?
<rigved> Nullbyte: but how th hell do i know if this is gonna work... it just made a channel called rigved
<rigved> thats what it looks like
<rigved> there s #kubuntu followed by rigved
<Nullbyte> MyNameIsBob: Else I guess you can edit it in some KDE system settings tool
<MyNameIsBob> Nullbyte: yeah, i've checked there. can find the splash screen but not login
<rigved> ya thats right... ust saw
<rigved> its in the sys settings / splash screen
<rigved> o
<MyNameIsBob> but the splash screen is sth else
<MyNameIsBob> it comes after the login
<Nullbyte> rigved: I dont know how this is going to work, I dont like this IRC server x) You got MSN or something like that?
<rigved> ya
<rigved> i ve got kopete
<Nullbyte> MyNameIsBob: I know you can edit the config files, but I bet there is some easier tools
<Nullbyte> rigved: Do you have an MSN account? x)
<rigved> Nullbyte no... how do u get that
<rigved> laughs out loud
<rigved> st.walmik
<rigved> or gimme urs.. whatever
<Nullbyte> rigved: assaultdk at gmail dot com
<MyNameIsBob> ah well. thx for ur help Nullbyte
<crackhead_25_> wher'es kde install path?
<Nullbyte> MyNameIsBob: You are very welcome!
<Nullbyte> crackhead_25_: /opt/ or /usr/something I guess
<Skreech> Where is a netwrk card defined?
<yan> i'm from poland my name is jan.
<Skreech> When I try to bring up my wireless card in the GUI it enables then instantly isables
<crackhead_25_> anyone know the kde install path?
<yan> i find people with poland
<uga> Skreech:  /etc/network/interfaces
<rigved> Nullbyte can u go to FIle>Join Channel> and then type rigved
<Nullbyte> I am from Denmark. Do you have a problem with anything, Yan?
<Skreech> When I do it from the terminal it get wlan0 does not exist
<Kr[4] t05> I dunno why... But Amarok won't adhere to my KDE theme settings...
<crackhead_25_> i mean, what's the kde-base-path??
<Skreech> uga: for a wireless card does it need anything other than the iface wlan0 inet dhcp line?
<slyfox> What can I use to convert mpeg to avi ?
<uga> Skreech: depends on what sort of wireless lan
<crackhead_25_> slyfox: kino
<yan> do you speak polisch??
<Skreech> uga: You mean the chipset or how it's connected to the computer?
<uga> Skreech: you could use kwifimanager
<Skreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<uga> that will save you some time
<uga> Skreech: access codes (wap/wpa/wpe...)
<slyfox> crackhead_25_: why is it when I one a file with kino it tells me that it is not a DB file, do I want to import it? and then it takes a long tiem to import. ?
<yan> dzieki
<uga> s/wap/wep
<crackhead_25_> adept kino with all of its plugins
<crackhead_25_> you'll get a very powerful solution
<Skreech> uga: that shouldn't make a difference if the card can't come up I think
<crackhead_25_> if you want something much less, there are some commandline apps, i think, which can do it, but i'm not familiar at the moment.
<uga> Skreech: if you configure dhcp alone, and not define the access point or anything, it won't be able to do anything afaik
<uga> of course the card should be up first
<uga> but not the wlan0 interface
<Skreech> grabbing kwifimanager
<Skreech> Not sure of the wisdom of making people downloadthat but in any case :)
<uga> heh
<Skreech> uga: Right now what?
<Skreech> The access point should be discoverable right?
<slyfox> crackhead_25_: how do I "adept kino with all of its plugins"  via adept i jsut got kino
<uga> Skreech: not necessarily. Mine isn't
<roland_> how can i get rid of each and every app in kde asking me 'are you sure ?' so i dont have to go trough this annoyance for each application and select 'dont ask again'
<slyfox> crackhead_25_: I think I got it
<Skreech> ifconfig -a gives me a eth1
<crackhead_25_> i don't know if there are any plug-ins for kino. adept should tell you.
<Skreech> no wlan0
<uga> Skreech: I wish I could tell you exactly the settings, but unfortunately I don't have wifi on this desktop, only on my lappie
<crackhead_25_> though, if there are, try 'em out.
<Skreech> uga: Don't really need exact settings. Just want to get the card up
<uga> Skreech: was the wifi card detected?
<leni> amule its working good with linux? someone have experience?
<Skreech> uga: lshw sees it and iwconfig sees it
<crackhead_25_> you'll see kino gives you all the options in the world--certainly enough to convert.. and do all kinds of other neat things..
<Skreech> However it's disabled
<uga> uhm
<Skreech> trying to enable it gives wlan0 does not exist
<uga> what does ifup wlan0 say?
<Skreech> ^^^
<uga> uhm
<slyfox> crackhead_25_: I isntalled Kino 95 version and it was kompiled, how do I get rid of it now? It is not in adept
<Skreech> No such device
<slyfox> crackhead_25_: sudo apt-get autoremove kino  ?
<roland_> do you guys who use kubuntu upgraded to kde 3.5.6 or are you using  the stock 3.5.5 ?
<uga> Skreech: is that an ndiswrapper card, or fully supported one?
<uga> I was using ndis myself
<blizzzek> hi utnubuk
<utnubuk> hi
<Skreech> Let me check
<Skreech> Broadcom
<crackhead_25_> slyfox: i guess. did it not work?
<Skreech> There is a driver there already
<Skreech> lshw has the logical name as eth1
<roland_> will there be a flash player 9 for linux ?
<Skreech> ifup eth1 gives an already configured
<Skreech> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<uga> Skreech: oh, then... lol
<Skreech> Oh Yeah Duh Kwifimanager says eth1 as well
<uga> Skreech: sounds like eth1 is your wifi card
<uga> weird name =)
<Skreech> It doens't see the wireless though
<uga> try dhcpcd eth1
<slyfox> crackhead_25_: no, kino from console still launches kino 0.95 version whereas from adept I removed 0.90 version. Purgin and removing did not help. althoug I jsut installed kino again from adept, it laucnhes 0.90 from reposs via Kmenu icon. but via konsole I get 0.95 version
<Skreech> uga: dhcdbd ?
<uga> uhm... it's not dhcpcd in ubuntu. sorry =)
<uga> Skreech: I'm an ex-too guy ;)
<Skreech> dhclient?
<uga> yeah, but I should check usage ;)
<uga> yeah, the same I think
<uga> dhclient eth1
<uga> if iwconfig was set the right ESSID you should receive a nice ip address
<slyfox> crackhead_25_: I still get this message whenever I open soemthing: THis is not a DV file, do you want to import it ?
<Skreech> I really don't think that will work. Kwifimanager gives an instant reponse of no network found
<uga> well, is the access point's ESSID visible?
<uga> else it won't find any networks iirc
<Skreech> Yes
<uga> uhmpf
<Skreech> Unless someone has been messing with it
<Skreech> But it's for our clients to walk in and use
<Skreech> We give them a key but it pops up and they try to join then it asks for the key
<Skreech> This won't even go that far
<roland_> should i upgrade the 6.10 stock kde to 3.5.6 or its better to leave it ?
<Skreech> roland_: Whichever pleases you
<sinisterguy> is there anything like textmate style snippets in kate?
<roland_> where do i configure wich services are enabled at boot
<roland_> like in ubuntu
<Skreech> roland_: system settings
<Hasrat_USA> good evening everyone
<Nullbyte> Good evening to you too!
<morvok> *rage*
<Hasrat_USA> thanks Null :)
<Nullbyte> ^^
<utnubuk> what sys monitor is in this picture: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=54304&file1=54304-1.jpg&file2=54304-2.jpg&file3=&name=Green+On+Black  ???
<Shaezsche> is there a way to convert mdf files to isos?
<morvok> what do ya need a sys monitor for?
<utnubuk> just want one :)
<utnubuk> it looks kinda cool
<Pep> hello there
<MinceR> utnubuk: looks like torsmo to me
<eilker> i am trying to open http://www.godaddy.com  , firefox brings to me , some advertisements sites , and i cant view http://www.godaddy.com , any idea ?
<utnubuk> MinceR: thanks man
<Pep> does somebody know how to display a konsole into konqueror?
<eilker> i deleted all private data from firefox too
<MinceR> np. check it though, i'm not sure.
<aaron__> what is the sys monitor that sits at the side of the screen\
<aaron__> it has like a white border I really like tthat one but dont know where to get it
<morvok> running 3 of 183 cpu's hehe
<Skreech> Pep: F4?
<Pep> well...
<Pep> :)
<Pep> I was wondering if it was possible to integrate a konsole INSIDE konqueror like kate
<Pep> (F4 works but it's outside)
<Skreech> F8?
<Pep> bingo :)
<wolferines> having an issue or two, after I installed Ubuntu, I found that my mouse moves quickly.  I did the obvious and changed the settings in System->Prefences->Mouse, but this ended up slowing my mouse down, to a crawl, making any task very difficult, so I reformatted/reinstalled, now its happening again, with a combination of keyboard issues
<Pep> that works :)
<Pep> thx
<Skreech> Pep: Settings -> Shortcuts -> search helps a lot
<FragUPlenty> so wait
<FragUPlenty> what is the name of the resource monitor
<FragUPlenty> I know DSL uses it
<Pep> well in fact I've seen in front page of konqueror that it was possible but trying to do what they say in front page didn't worked ... :( so that's why i didn't search in help :)
<Pep> sorry
<Skreech> Pep: Not help shortcuts :)
<Skreech> s/help/help./
<Pep> i've got a last question... (stupid one perhaps)...
<FragUPlenty> needs to know
* Skreech prepares a stupid answer
<FragUPlenty> lol
<Hasrat_USA> pep hmm I just tried to view an integrated Konsole inside Konqueror by pressing F8 but since I'm beryl, it probably took away the shortcut key and grouped the open windows in a 3D environment instead of opening Konsole
<FragUPlenty> ok this might sound a bit odd but I think I am gonna try google lol
<Hasrat_USA> *I'm using Beryl
<Skreech> Hasrat_USA: Yeah Beryl sucks if you have a keyboard :-)
<Skreech> It's so a Gnome technology
<Pep> I've assigned an open action on right click for python and want to add/modify them ...
<Hasrat_USA> yeah may be
<Pep> But I can't find what to launch to configure them :(
<Pep> any idea?
<Skreech> In python?
<eagles> guys im on the kubuntu server kernel and for some reason i cant get on here with my regestered screen name
<Hasrat_USA> for python?
<Pep> heu no sorry
<Pep> let re say this
<Hasrat_USA> are you talking about the shortcut that opens Python?
<Pep> in konqueror, on .py file I can do open with...
<eagles> how do i close ports
<Pep> I've set "open with.." to open .py files with python
<Skreech> eagles: close ports?
<Pep> but I want to add/modify some other actions
<Skreech> Pep: Ah file associations
<Pep> yep
<Hasrat_USA> I thought Python is an interpreted programming language
<eagles> ya i installed a server kernel which i booted into
<Pep> I can't find where to manage these ones!!
<Pep> yet it is
<eagles> and it is showing alot more open ports with unknown services
<Skreech> Settings -> configure konqueror -> file associataions
<Pep> ...
<Pep> so simple...
<Pep> ok
<Pep> :)
<Skreech> eagles: The server kernel has no ports open by default
<Pep> I've looked around during 30mn....
<Skreech> so You need to shutdown what ever ports you opened
<eagles> i never opened any
<FragUPlenty> ok so I downloaded conky thats the sys monitor
<Skreech> Pep: I read thatas Nano minutes :)
<FragUPlenty> but I need to move it around
<Skreech> eagles: Shouldn't have any open then
<FragUPlenty> anyone know how to do that
<eagles> ok
<Skreech> eagles: Why can't you register?
<eagles> i already have a registered screen name eagles0513875 but its saying its in use
<Pep> ?_?
<eagles> says nick name is in use
<eagles> could it be the kernel im on blocking the port to the nickserv
<Skreech> eagles: so ghost it then
<eagles> what u mean
<eagles> ghost it
<Skreech> type /msg nickserv ghost <name> <password>
<wolferines> anyone able to help with the keyboard/mouse issue?
<Skreech> wolferines: quickly
<Skreech> Watsit?
<wolferines> the mouse moves quickly
<wolferines> and the keyboard does a few odd things
<Skreech> turn down mouse accelration
<wolferines> it will be this setting, or extremely slow
<roland_> hey, i just experienced kernel/init/fsck failure on my machine after rebooting kubuntu
<roland_> killing processes
<Skreech> wolferines: check your locale?
<wolferines> locale?
<Skreech> yes that your keyboard is set for the language you expect
<wolferines> think its my driver setup (during my new install)
<Skreech> It may be set to something that gives you strange output
<Skreech> wolferines: system settings is a good place to start
<Skreech> Gotta run
<Skreech> eagles0513875: There you go
<eagles0513875> does that mean someone else has same screen name
<eagles0513875> or just have to reset it
<Skreech> or you hada ghost
<eagles0513875> waht is a ghosst
<roland_> Mar 22 00:48:46 icecream kdm_greet[4220] : Can't open default user face
<roland_> Mar 22 00:48:56 icecream kdm_greet[4220] : Internal error: memory corruption dete
<roland_> cted
<roland_> whats this
<wolferines> Skreech: thats not it
<Skreech> When you logout sometimes your name stays as a ghost
<wolferines> driver issue?
<Skreech> wolferines: Maybe :)
<eagles0513875> oh ok
<wolferines> so look into a xorg.conf edit?
<Skreech> wolferines: if it helps you can ask in #ubuntu as well
<wolferines> +b on me
<wolferines> hmm
<wolferines> atleast he tried
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about xgl
<eagles0513875> anyone know much about xgl
<wolferines> asking every minute will probably not get you an asnwer
<Nullbyte> Just ask your question, eagles
<eagles0513875> i try to boot into an xgl desktop but all i get is a black screen
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: ati or nvidia?
<eagles0513875> ati radeon 200m xpress
<eagles0513875> i arleady ran the beryl script and installed it
<Spora_n27> ciao a tutti
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: did you install the ati drivers?
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: oh, you used a script, any idea what the script did?
<eagles0513875> yes i did
<eagles0513875> ya
<Spora_n27> italian??
<eagles0513875> installed drivers and beryl
<sinisterguy> is there any way to get snippets like in gedit in kate?
<eagles0513875> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: have you checked the logs to see if there were any errors?
<eagles0513875> no
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: and by black screen, do you mean, your monitor shut off?
<eagles0513875> and when i open beryl manager in regular desktop it causes my system to hang like mad
<eagles0513875> ya
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: i dont know enough about ati drivers to troubleshoot, but it sounds like a driver problem
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: did you reboot after running the script?
<eagles0513875> yes and restarted x multiple times
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: hmm, i wish i could help, ati is a bit more difficult to setup than nvidia, which i use
<eagles0513875> is there an ati channel
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: best bet is to search the forums for ati related xgl issues
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: try #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: or even #xgl i guess
<chijin> eagles0513875: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say when you're in your normal x.org session?
<FragUPlenty> I love Ubuntu and I dont care what anyone says, this is way better then microsoft and apple
<FragUPlenty> but heres a problem
<FragUPlenty> why sometimes do the package managers fail to work
<c0nv1ct> FragUPlenty: depends on the error
<FragUPlenty> no error just wont start
<c0nv1ct> FragUPlenty: that happens to me too, i think its a problem with kdesu
<eagles0513875> its indirect
<eagles0513875> its indirect in my normal session
<chijin> sometimes i need to click the adept icon twice to get it running
<c0nv1ct> FragUPlenty: i try to use the CLI to do aptitude stuff unless i need to search for a package
<chijin> eagles0513875: makes sure glxinfo returns 'direct rendering: yes' in x.org session before you try to run beryl in xgl
<eagles0513875> ok ill try that now
<eagles0513875> ill try that later actually im rather busy atm
<eagles0513875> thanks for ur help
<FragUPlenty> need to run it from the terminal to get the error probably
<FragUPlenty> its working right now
<FragUPlenty> but it wasnt before
<chijin> eagles0513875: if it returns anything else, you have a driver issue, not a beryl problem :-P
<c0nv1ct> chijin: or an "ati sucks" problem :P
<chijin> i can install fglrx from the repos just as easily as i can nvidia-glx
<bigdad1e> whats the command to see my usb's and whats using them?
<bigdad1e> lsusb?
<chijin> setting up beryl is not any more difficult with ati, in my opinion
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: whats the command to see my usb plugins in the konsole?
<c0nv1ct> too bad the nvidia driver in the repos is crap, unless you add a custom repo
<c0nv1ct> bigdad1e: usb devices?
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: yes
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: lsusb?
<c0nv1ct> yep
<chijin> what's crap about the default repo driver?
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: its not showing anything
<c0nv1ct> chijin: its version 8776, and 9755 is way better
<chijin> c0nv1ct: what's the repo again, i might as well upgrade
<c0nv1ct> chijin: the custom one? i dunno, i installed manually
<kel3> hi!!!
#kubuntu 2007-03-22
<c0nv1ct> chijin: its a bit of work to do manually, purging nvidia-glx and disabling the nv kernel module and all that
<kel3> i'm a new linux client
<eagles0513875> so i have to purge nvidia glx
<c0nv1ct> chijin: theres a good howto on the forums for updating to the latest driver
<eagles0513875> to get open gl to work with my ati
<c0nv1ct> eagles0513875: no
<chijin> c0nv1ct: i googled the repo
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: its not showing my usb's when i do lsusb, is there any other command?
<yan> kubuntu.pl
<eagles0513875> what u recommend
<eagles0513875> the driver im using is the one from the pkg manager
<c0nv1ct> bigdad1e: yeah, but i forget, lemme look
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: thanks
<kel3> anyone can help me to install firefox ?
<Nullbyte> Sure
<kel3> it's the first time on linux
<eagles0513875> kel sudo apt-get install firefox in the shell
<bigdad1e> sudo aptitude install firefox
<Nullbyte> Right
<Nullbyte> Guuys
<kel3> i downlaod it
<Nullbyte> First time on linux
<Nullbyte> kel, this is linux
<kel3> and i extract all files now?
<Nullbyte> :p
<bigdad1e> is it a deb file?
<Nullbyte> No
<Nullbyte> Kel, go to your package manager
<Nullbyte> Search for firefox
<Nullbyte> and install it from there
<c0nv1ct> bigdad1e: "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<Nullbyte> It is quite easy
<kel3> i tray wait
<kel3> try
<eagles0513875> im looking at the x settings in the system setting and its wanting to use fglrx
<c0nv1ct> bigdad1e: that will give you way more detail :)
<eagles0513875> could that be a problem if that is how i have it said
<eagles0513875> *set
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: what im doing is trying to find my phone and set it up on here. its really starting to get to me bc i still cant find it
<kel3> nullbyte can we chat in pvt?
<Nullbyte> kel, sure
<kel3> where?
<Nullbyte> um
<c0nv1ct> bigdad1e: it should show up in there, getting it to actually work should be the hard part
<kel3> how can we?
<Nullbyte> Just talk here, this is for support after all
<kel3> ok.... i must to open add application?
<Nullbyte> No
<bigdad1e> cOnv1ct: the only things showing are my keyboard, mouse, reciever, nd speakers
<kel3> :-(
<wolferines> what is the difference between a text and OEM install?
<Nullbyte> Just a second
<kel3> ok
<Nullbyte> Do you see some package manager lying around?
<c0nv1ct> wolferines: OEM is original equipment manufacturer, i dunno what that has to do with text install
<kel3> i don't understand what are those package manager
<bigdad1e> lol
<wolferines> they are both choices in an "alternative" CD install
<Nullbyte> A package manager is a program to download and install programs for you, Kel
<bigdad1e> kel3: you will learn
<kel3> ok where can i find it?
<Nullbyte> Much easier than finding it on the net and downloading it yourself :)
<c0nv1ct> wolferines: i wouldnt choose OEM
<wolferines> k
<Nullbyte> Um
<bigdad1e> system adpet
<Nullbyte> adpet? what?
<Nullbyte> Kel, I dont remember what the KDE version is called
<bigdad1e> adept package manager
<Nullbyte> Oh.
<kel3> sorry but i install kubuntu now and it's the first time on linux....
<Nullbyte> Of course, Kel
<Nullbyte> Thats fine :)
<c0nv1ct> kel3: we understand, things are different, you'll get used to it quick
<bigdad1e> hey i did
<kel3> at school i use the text mode so...
<Nullbyte> Ah
<kel3> ok
<Nullbyte> Just hit shift+f2 and write xterm
<eagles0513875> kel ull luv it
<Nullbyte> There you go, text mode for you
<c0nv1ct> kel3: thats good, learning the command line helps a ton
<Nullbyte> Command line ftw
<Alonea> I am so going to kill my computer...
<Nullbyte> I just killed mine, Alonea
<Nullbyte> Kel, now you write apt-get install firefox
<c0nv1ct> CLI is what i know, learning the GUI is tough, lol
<Nullbyte> and then it downloads and installs it for you
<Alonea> Nullbyte: good. kill it again.
<kel3> i download the firefox.gz now... how to install it?
<Nullbyte> Dont use the firefox gz
<Alonea> when I got rid of a package it took off my fglrx and now I can't get it to install again...
<Nullbyte> Alonea: I cant, the harddisk is busted.
<Nullbyte> Kel, write apt-get install firefox
<Nullbyte> or no, duh
<Nullbyte> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Alonea> Nullbyte: ^___^ I am vindictive. I wish suffering upon mine.
<eagles0513875> that is what i said before
<kel3> in run command?
<c0nv1ct> kel3: always check Adept Manager for applications before downloading the source, it'll be much easier
<Nullbyte> Alonea: :o Mine is suffering quite a lot, you dont want to hear how the processor sounds with cornflakes in it
<Alonea> fun fun
<Nullbyte> Quite
<Nullbyte> Yes Kel
<animesh> is it okay to upgrade to feisty now?
<Alonea> well, it seems all the module stuff, or at least parts of the stuff from the fglrx is still in the system and I don't know how to get rid it because I don't know where it is....
<kel3> ok i past "sudo apt-get install firefox" in run command but...
<Nullbyte> Wait
<Nullbyte> Run command
<Alonea> Not even sure what I am looking for to remove.
<Nullbyte> Where do you see that :B
<c0nv1ct> Nullbyte: probably in the right click menu :)
<Nullbyte> Alonea, tried sudo apt-get remove fglrx?
<Nullbyte> :p
<Alonea> Nullbyte: its right above switch user in your k menu
<kel3> yes in k menu
<Nullbyte> I am not using KDE at the moment, I am telling people what to do from what I remember x)
<kel3> rolf....
<Nullbyte> Yep
<tjl30> lol
<Nullbyte> Kel, write xterm in that run command thing
<kel3> ok
<kel3> it's prompt of linux
<kel3> now?
<Nullbyte> Now you write sudo apt-get install firefox
<Alonea> Nullbyte: thats not the big problem. thats gone already, its the stuff it stored in the kernel I think thats still there. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d01742cec183112be090e459b74129606e258f79   See the module assistant stuff? I think all that stuff is still on.
<shank> hello all
<kel3> it tell to me that the pack it's obsolete and there is no version avalaible
<kel3> but it's renamed to another pack
<Nullbyte> try writing firefox
<kel3> just write
<Nullbyte> Yeah, in the terminal :)
<Schuenemann> hey, I can't delete the contents of my pen drive
<kel3> where are u from null byte?
<Schuenemann> is it normal for a pen drive to be mounted at /media/FLASHDISK instead of /media/usbdisk ?
* [pyro]  kicks ebay
<[pyro] > hurry up and send my stuff
<Nullbyte> kel3, I am from Denmark, why?
<Minataku> lol
<kel3> information i'm italian
<Nullbyte> Oh, thats interesting
<Nullbyte> So, is firefox working?
<Schuenemann> I can't change the permissions for my pen drive. What is going on?
<Nullbyte> Schuenemann, try modifying it as root
<kel3> no... nullb.
<Schuenemann> I'm trying
<Nullbyte> I think its mounted there
<Nullbyte> How did you mount it?
<Schuenemann> there are some weird files in the pen drive
<Schuenemann> it was automatic, and not as root
<Schuenemann> the owner isn't root
<Netboy541> hey guys
<tjl30> hello
<Netboy541> i'm having a moment here, and need a little help
<Nullbyte> kel3, what did the command output?
<Netboy541> i'm trying to add some lines in modprobe
<kel3> it's in italian...
<Netboy541> but i can't find the config file
<kel3> whait
<eilker> we have rent a vps server (ubuntu installed)  http://ourip works at moment but http://www.ourdomain.com is not working, our hosting company is different from where we bought domain, what to do now ?
<kel3> wait
<Schuenemann> there are some files with 0b names "??", what is that?
<Schuenemann> very strange
<Schuenemann> named*
<Nullbyte> kel3, show me anyway
<kel3> tha opacket firefox haven't version avaliable
<kel3> but it named to another packet
<Nullbyte> Thats not italian :P
<Nullbyte> Show me what it said, exactly
<kel3> yes i translate... :_)
<kel3> in italian?
<Netboy541> anyone?
<Nullbyte> Yes, in italian
<kel3> ok
<Nullbyte> Sorry netboy541, what?
<Netboy541> i'm trying to add some lines into modprobe, but i can't remember where it is
<Schuenemann> Nullbyte, any ideas on what should I do with this stupid pendrive?
<Schuenemann> in order to access it, of course
<Nullbyte> Netboy541, try asking in #ubuntu, I dont remember it either
<Nullbyte> Schuenemann, have you considered formatting it?
<Schuenemann> how do I?
<kel3> il pacchetto firefox non ha versioni disponibili, ma  nominato da un'altro pacchetto. questo significa che il pacchetto manca,  diventato obsoleto o  disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<Schuenemann> Nullbyte, I have recorded some files on it, before
<bigdad1e> does anyone have an idea how to get my phone to sync with kubuntu?
<Nullbyte> Hm, kel3
<bigdad1e> tmobile mda
<Nullbyte> Schuenemann: What format is it?
<Schuenemann> vfat
<Nullbyte> Schuenemann, I really dont know what you should do, try asking in #ubuntu
<Minataku> !it | kel3
<ubotu> kel3: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wolferines> need a bit of a hand here, do a new install, with the "alternative CD", and my "select and install software" isnt panning out properly, can I get a hand troubleshooting, or just continue past it (which I dont really want to do) ?
<wolferines> doing*
<Nullbyte> Ooh, theres an italian kubuntu channel? Nice.
<Minataku> They can help you in your native language there, kel3 ^^
<kel3> ok i'll go there thanks for the help... ciao!!!!
<Schuenemann> I bought this one in ebay, maybe it's a very crappy one
<Minataku> np, kel3 ^^
<pengy> Stormie xD
<Schuenemann> at least it seems so
<Minataku> Stormie! How's Quinn?
<Stormie> <-- New to this server :P
<pengy> too many registered nicknames eh, babe?
<wolferines> zzzz, no help here?
<leandro> hey
<Minataku> lol
<Nullbyte> Heyhey
<Mehwhatever> Looks like it ^^
<wolferines> nm, it worked
<bigdad1e> noone knows how to get my tmobile mda to sync with kubuntu?
<pengy> Luckily I registered mine on here years ago... and they don't seem to time out :p
<wolferines> sweet
<Minataku> Mehwhatever: I was making a joke that was a reference to Sealab 2021
<Mehwhatever> * Doesn't know what Sealab 2021 is*
<Mehwhatever> *hides*
<Alonea> How would I turn this around to where it removes them? sudo aptitude install module-assistant build-essential debhelper debconf dh-make fakeroot libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)  ?
<Alonea> Mehwhatever: oh gods, Sealab 2021. havent seen that in ages
<Mehwhatever> Hmm, off to google :P
<Schuenemann> Nullbyte, how do I format it, anyway?
<Nullbyte> Schuenemann, write sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<Schuenemann> will that format as vfat?
<brian_> whats happinin?
<Mehwhatever> Ha! Here we go.
<Hasrat_USA> does KDE have an alternative for Synaptics Package Manager? What if one is on KDE and doesn't want to run Synaptics Package Manager, which is a native application of GNOME, not KDE
<brian_> adept
<brian_> no?
<Hasrat_USA> wow!
<Hasrat_USA> why have I not been able to encounter Adept, KDE's native package manager and Synaptic's alternative even after having been using K/Ubuntu for the past 4 months?
<brian_> any hams out here
<martalli> adept is the default package manager on kde anyway...did you start with a ubuntu box and install the kubuntu desktop?
<Hasrat_USA> Brain thanks a lot! It works. It was right there in KDE but I think I never clicked on it
<Hasrat_USA> martalli: yes
<brian_> ok good
<martalli> I did that on my box at home, and adept still came up for package management, as long as I was logging into kde
<Hasrat_USA> I have both GNOME and KDE now. okay it's time to enjoy Adept for a moment :P
<brian_> when u re-up to kde after standard ubuntu?right?all the same
<martalli> go to start->run and type adept.  That should open the program up for now
<lx401396> qualcuno parla italiano
<brian_> tried straight ubuntu...dont like gnome....kde all day...YAY KUBUNTU!!!
<babag> tried to install edgy earlier today but couldn't.
<martalli> i originaly started with mandrake years ago.  In mdk, you could add the common desktops but the main system utilties wouldn't change.  *buntu doesn't seem to like switching from gnome-kde, etc.
<babag> didn't detect my mouse, left me keyboard only.
<brian_> tons better than mandrake/driva and more user compliant than straight debian
<brian_> prolly best ive tried so far for free
<brian_> really no mouse eh?
<babag> when i tried to navigate, though, some tabs wouldn't select and the enter key wouldn't work.
<babag> had to give up.
<martalli> kubuntu really is a nice system.  For very a very nicely tuned kde experience, mepis and pclinuxos do well, but the *buntus have them beat by a mile for community support
<brian_> yeah i agree martalli
<KanRiNiN> Hey I was wondering how AIGLX might interfer with OpenGL and Xv output from players like Kaffeine and Kmplayer.  Xv won't work and OpenGL interfers with other windows.
<babag> if i couldn't use the mouse and the keyboard wouldn't select, how could i proceed?
<brian_> i still use dsl on a stick for music@work
<brian_> does it do that in single user mode ie no X?
<martalli> babag - get into the terminal by typing alt-F1, navigating to the run key and type "konsole"
<brian_> the mouse keyboard problem?babag
<Alonea> KUSO! stupid thing wont install now.
<soulrider> martalli: ubuntu simply rocks! :)
<martalli> then type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<martalli> this reconfigures X, zoom past the defaults on your video, if it is working well, and then make sure your mouse is configured correctly
<martalli> then hit ctrl-alt-backspace to kill and restart X.  See if that works
<martalli> Even before that, just make sure the mouse is connected (happens to all of us lol)
<brian_> the only time ive ever had problems with mouse/keyboard was with debian on a dell latitude cp
<brian_> uh huh layer 0 is always a problem
<babag> thanks martalli but i doubt it will. i've had a similar mouse problem with other distros - serial mouse.
<brian_> SERIAL????
<soulrider> omg, serial mouse?!
<brian_> ps/2 serial or rs232?
<soulrider> thats like... ancient!!
<martalli> Honestly, I always loved debian (it was my first toe in the water for linux), but straight debian is difficult for desktop use.  Fortunately, the GPL makes it easy for projects like *buntu to leverage debian for great desktop use
<brian_> is the ball worn down perhaps...lawl
<brian_> flat spots and such
<martalli> I still have an rs232 nouse (and an AT connector mouse)!
<brian_> yikes!!!
<Alonea> How different is this from fedora?
<brian_> well kde is kde gnome is gnome
<martalli> babag - time for a new mouse probably -
<brian_> packaging in fedora/rpms
<Alonea> Well, I know nothing about fedora. so like, can I get kde for it?
<morvok> I remember using slackware with Kernel 1.2
<brian_> of course
<brian_> ahh slax on a floppy
<martalli> fedora is a whole other "clan" of linux distros - there is little compatibility between kubuntu and fedora.  kubuntu is in the debian clan
<martalli> I remember DOS 3.0
<martalli> and VIC 20 Basic
<Alonea> I was thinking about moving to fedora since I am having so many problems with this.
<brian_> i always thought fedora was a red hat sponsered "edge" distro
<morvok> Fedora is a plague.. terrible to use.
<[pyro] > Alonea: i did the exact opp :D
<Alonea> or just something else I know will work better.
<[pyro] > too many problems with fedora so i moved to kubuntu
<martalli> brian_: it is - but that is a whole different style of linux (rpm based, among other things)
<[pyro] > it just worked (tm) on my laptop
<Alonea> I could not get gentoo to install...
<brian_> i gotcha
<Hasrat_USA> hey brian
<soulrider> Alonea: really? i prefer kubuntu over fedora a LOT
<Hasrat_USA> thanks again man!
<martalli> Alonea:  What sort of problem are you having?
<brian_> yo adept r00lz
<soulrider> Alonea: i couldnt get gentoo to install either :P
<Alonea> soulrider: well, I like kubuntu, but it breaks withing a couple days...
<soulrider> Alonea: never broke for me =/
<[pyro] > breaks?
<martalli> Alonea:  That really sounds strange.  what do you ean by "breaks"
<c0nv1ct> Alonea: stop breaking it :P
<[pyro] > lol
<brian_> no doubt
<Hasrat_USA> a nice, sleek interface can dramatically change the way the end-user thinks of you and the software you wrote
<martalli> "sudo rm -r /" is only a joke, don't try it on your comp ....
<Hasrat_USA> GNOME fails to attract even the author of GNU/Linux's kernel Linus Torvald
<brian_> thats how u spell suicide in linux speak
<soulrider> martalli: dont put stuff liek that here, newbies might actually do it =.
<Alonea> I mean, I thought fglrx used the 4.x version of gcc, and it used 3 instead so when I removed 3 it removed fglrx and now i can't get it to go back on anymore and all the modules I removed for my wificard to work came back. Also I can't shutdown, reboot, etc. my computer if I have fglrx on. Also, I usually end up doing something silly because I get so frustrated trying to make something work...
<martalli> soulrider - yeah you're right, ignore that
<Alonea> ...and end up locking myself  completely out of my user account....
<babag> i could probably get the mouse working, always have in the past, if the installer's keyboard interface was properly responsive.
<brian_> gnome is useful for the mac converts
<brian_> new mouse=5 bucks
<martalli> Alonea  Were you trying to compile fglrx?
<roland_> whats the command to install vlc media player? sudo apt-get install   ?
<brian_> what kinda box is that serial mouse on?
<soulrider> Alonea: i never had any problems with kubuntu like that
<roland_> package
<soulrider> Alonea: why dont you install the build-essential package ?
<brian_> use adept
<soulrider> roland_: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Alonea> martalli: I am installing the binary drivers for my video card following the how to
<[pyro] > before kde i used E, but using kde ever since it first came out
<Alonea> and if I use the "repo" way I get a black screen where it goes on fine if I do it the "manual" way
<roland_> soulrider: E: Couldn't find package vlc
<brian_> hey so what ever happened to compiz/xgl?
<martalli> Aalonea:  Honestly - there are .debs for that.  If you want to install fglrx painlessly, try automatix
<soulrider> roland_: do you have nultiverse and universe enabled ?
<Alonea> martalli: I did put the .debs on
<roland_> i dont think so
<soulrider> !repos > roland_
<[pyro] > brian_ check out beryl
<Alonea> martalli: thing is, when you run the ati......run it makes the nice deb files.
<martalli> alonea: However, ATI's driver is leagues behind nvidia.  I have neevr used it.  The same would probably go for any distro at all.  Fedora woul have to use the same binary blob from ATI
<babag> it's a trackball with a form factor i like and can't find any more.
<frojnd> is there any program to cut or edit wav files?
<Alonea> martalli: but that ati.run thing will no longer make them....
<frojnd> I just needed to cut it
<babag> have them on all boxes here
<biggie> HELP - i have 384mg ram running on ubutu 6.06. the last 2 days ktorrent has quit after an hour or 2 because of memory problems - any one have any ideas
<brian_> ahh
<[pyro] > frojnd: audacity
<martalli> Give kubuntu one last try with a clean install and then use automatix to install the fglrx driver
<martalli> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Alonea> martalli: and really, I am getting tired of redoing my system... whats automatix?
<martalli> lol - ubotu doesn't like it but check out getautomatix.com
<Alonea> well, it installed perfectly fine, but the no shutdown thing is a common bug that has yet to be fixed...
<martalli> It's the lazy but simple way of getting the drivers.  Beautiful results with all my nvidia cards
<evfreshman2025> can someone help me install Flash? im new to Kubuntu today!
<frojnd> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Alonea> its just if after the fact if anything messes up, its messed up for good
<brian_> oh flash
<frojnd> :>
<martalli> but unless you really need 3d graphics, stick to the free drivers and iignore the fglrx driuver
<brian_> follow the instructions provide with the plugin
<brian_> now java webstart would be nice to use
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: goto a page with flash, install missing plugin. 9if you are using firefox that is)
<Alonea> martalli: I reallllly need the 3d.
<evfreshman2025> i tried, but i just dont understand
<brian_> eh flash istalls with ummm ./install_flash_plugin???
<Alonea> martalli: there are even screensavers that wont work without it and I also play games like UT2004 and use DOSBOX
<evfreshman2025> yeah thats it
<brian_> er umm sudo
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: bah, I just let firefox install it for me.
<evfreshman2025> but it says to enter it into some box, and im completly lost
<brian_> uh terminal
<evfreshman2025> how do you like firefox install it?
<brian_> xterm
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: you have never used firefox before? its what I used on windows...
<brian_> java was fun to install when i was picking a browser...seems to work best in Konq
<frojnd> Can't start audacity properly: There was an error initializing the audio i/o player. You will not be albe to play or record audio. What can I do to get this error when I click on audacity?
<brian_> what everyone should use in Window$
<evfreshman2025> yeah i have, but when i go to somthing with flash, it just says download the file and it says to enter ./firefox blah blah
<brian_> right
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: lets start bythe begining
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/  , go there, and do install missing plugin on the FLASH box, not shockwave
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: if that doesn't work, we will install through terminal.
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: you should read the package documentation, its short and you will understand how things work here
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: once you read it you will realize how easy it is to install comehting
<brian_> perhaps a Linux newbie?
<brian_> not just Kubuntu?
<soulrider> brian_: thats why, lets introduce him properly
<brian_> right on
<evfreshman2025> im new to the whole Linux thing. i used windows, but i got so sick of it
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: its really important that you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware you iwll understand and learn lots of things
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: dont worry, weve all been there, i understand how you feel
<Nullbyte> evfreshman2025: Welcome!
<evfreshman2025> thanks everyone!!! i was soo lost today
<brian_> flash is very important
<soulrider> lol, its ok man, we all were once
<evfreshman2025> okay, so i clicked on install, and it said "Unknown Plugin"
<Alonea> martalli: so far I have had to reinstall Kubuntu twice and slackware was even more trouble...I just wish there was a distro that more or less didn't completely freak out with my video card. So far I have only heard that the no shutdown is only a ubuntu thing.
<brian_> ok the .bin file needs to be downloded
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: on Flash? (thats the second box)
<brian_> and saved to a folder in ur home dir
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: dont do what Alonea tells you :P just reaed that guide first, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<evfreshman2025> no, it says "click here to download plugin" and it has a puzzle piece picture
<brian_> uh huh
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: and just so you know, shockwave is not supported on linux...most unfortunate, though if you install firefox on wine you can get it.
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: yes, click on the bottom box, and that will go to a install plugin screen
<evfreshman2025> what box? there is only one that has a puzzle piece in it
<brian_> it may not install automatically for him
<evfreshman2025> if i click on "install Flash" i get to a page with two different links
<Hasrat_USA> when you type tomboy in Konsole, what are you supposed to see?
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: again, read the guide, it simportant that you read it, dont try to install flash that way
<Alonea> evfreshman2025: Wait, are the one or 2 boxes with a puzzle...wait, what version of firefox do you have? goto help about
<evfreshman2025> firefox 2.0.0.2
<brian_> dont get discouraged evf
<chijin> installing flash from the command line is pretty easy
<Alonea> ok, and do you have 1 or 2 boxes with a puzzle piece in it?
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: do you know if you have enabled universe and multiverse ?
<brian_> whoa
<evfreshman2025> ^^ I have no idea what that is!!!
<Hasrat_USA> i type tomboy in konsole and see nothing. only a little bit of space seems to be taken away from the system tray every time i type tomboy, although the program launches fine and i see the verbose output in shell. how can i get back the system tray icon for it?
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: just read the guide, please!
<brian_> evf are u comfortable with old dos command line?
<evfreshman2025> Okay, im going to read the page you sent me
<evfreshman2025> be back in 3 mins!!!
<soulrider> yes, please, you will understand how installing software works and how easy it is
<Alonea> ok, anyone else have any other distro suggestions?
<brian_> as in "not" Kubuntu? no
<soulrider> well, if you have used fedora, then go back to it
<soulrider> but id still use ubuntu
<Alonea> soulrider: no, not yet. haven't tried it
<Alonea> I just want to have something that doesn't break in a week..
<Nullbyte> osx? :x
<brian_> Alonea?what do you use ur pc for?
<soulrider> Alonea: i dont know how you could break ubuntu
<Alonea> brian_: internet, games, art, video stuff, multimedia stuff, programming, office.
<Alonea> soulrider: done it twice. I am really good at breaking things it seems.
<evfreshman2025> grrrrr!!!!
<soulrider> aparently
<brian_> what breaks about it?
<evfreshman2025> I read over it. and it shows me how to install somthing
<brian_> what are you trying to do? when it breaks?
<chijin> i've only ever broken ubuntu when i had broken hardware and data was corrupting.. other than that, breaking it is really hard
<evfreshman2025> but it says to use the Kubuntu Package Menu, but i have ARK
<brian_> ark is for compressing
<Hasrat_USA> brian_ can you do me a favour? can you go to your terminal, type tomboy and see if you can notice any icon in your system tray?
<chijin> ark is also for decompressing
<brian_> like zip files
<Alonea> well, once I was trying to install something and it wanted me to move files that were in the root and I didn't know about kdesu konqueror at that point and I literally locked myself out of my user account
<brian_> well that too
<evfreshman2025> so what program do i use to install somthing?
<brian_> adept
<Hasrat_USA> adept
<brian_> lawl
<Nullbyte> apt-get :x
<chijin> aptitude <3
<Nullbyte> :p
<brian_> however there may not be a package for flash in the "universe"
<chijin> the more you get used to command line, the better it gets
<evfreshman2025> okay, someone walk me thorugh this.
<brian_> ok evf
<evfreshman2025> I have an Icon on my desktop and it says "Install_Flash_Player_9"
<brian_> ya got me?
<chijin> evfreshman2025: i can walk you through installing flash in the command line
<evfreshman2025> the picture is a closed package
<brian_> somebody better @ typin than me?
<brian_> ok now real easy...evf
<brian_> open home folder
<evfreshman2025> home folder?
<brian_> right click make a new folder name it flash ...just to be tidy
<yacoob> Hi.
<yacoob> Which process exactly does 'run command' window belong to? KWin?
<evfreshman2025> okay
<evfreshman2025> done
<brian_> right click ur file on ur desktop click cut
<evfreshman2025> mmk done
<brian_> right click in new folder named flash and paste 1 file
<laptop> whats new??
<brian_> ok now in flash folder
<evfreshman2025> wait
<brian_> okie dokie
<evfreshman2025> do i right click on flash, and click copy?
<evfreshman2025> and when click paste on the flash folder?
<brian_> at the desktop where is was downloaded to click cut
<laptop> ubuntu rocks!!!
<brian_> open new flash folder
<evfreshman2025> oh i see
<evfreshman2025> okay its in the folder
<brian_> then paste it in new flash folder
<brian_> basically moving it there to be tidy
<evfreshman2025> okay now what?
<brian_> right click the file and "extract to here"
<evfreshman2025> "extracting"
<brian_> okie dokie
<evfreshman2025> done
<brian_> go into new install flash player 9 linux folder
<evfreshman2025> done
<brian_> right click in empty area of folder ...actions......open terminal here
<Tm_T> errr?
<evfreshman2025> okay i have the terminal open
<brian_> a terminal window will open
<Tm_T> you're installing flash manually?
<brian_> right on
<Alonea> I guess I can try starting over one more time and try again. I know I am going to get the no shutdown thing until someone figures out how to fix it. Things I need to get working at that point are my wifi card, which I have done enough to know how to do it, i need to get my wacom tablet working correctly (confused on how to do that), dosbox(*), epsxe(*), wine(*), games(*), extra programs...
<Alonea> ...(*these I can do).
<Tm_T> evfreshman2025: or what?
<brian_> ok evf
<brian_> type dir in terminal
<brian_> yes flash plugin
<Tm_T> brian_: why manually?
<brian_> no package....this way more fun
<evfreshman2025> wait, type in "yes flash plugin" in the terminal?
<Tm_T> brian_: well, there should be package, no need to fiddle around :)
<brian_> nooooooooooooo
<brian_> we are almost done here
<evfreshman2025> lol oh okay
<Alonea> Tm_T: Firefox was nice to me and installed it itself
<brian_> ok
<brian_> type this in terminal
<Tm_T> Alonea: I don't say it isn't nice, but there's usually no need to
<brian_> ./flashplayer-installer
<Tm_T> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
* Tm_T hides
<Nullbyte> >:3
<Tm_T> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<evfreshman2025> it said "No such file or directory"
<Hasrat_USA> what about the flash authoring software? when would GNU/Linux users be able to use it?
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: hmm, you mean some Adobe product?
<brian_> is there a file when you "dir" named something like flashplayer-installer
<Tm_T> brian_: I recommend to install it from packages instead of trying to fiddle ;)
<brian_> we've been over that
<brian_> he's gotta learn linux somehow
<Hasrat_USA> Tm_T: yes. I believe that adobe isn't and macromedia wasn't going to develop/port GNU/Linux versions of Flash, Dreamweaver etc because they can't lawfully release those versions without revealing the source codes
<chijin> evfreshman2025: in terminal, type in ./f and press tab then enter
<evfreshman2025> i got it
<brian_> that too
<brian_> thx chijin
<evfreshman2025> it said instalation complete
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: no, you can do linux version of stuff without revealing sources, look flashplayer or skype now
<brian_> forgot the macro keys still bi with windows @ work
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: or nvidia drivers ;)
<brian_> ok evf...got flash test page and rejoice
<brian_> do a dance
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: so it's up to Adobe to do it, go ask from them when it's coming ;)
<evfreshman2025> whats the flash test page?
<brian_> search for test flash
<Hasrat_USA> Tm_T: then what is taking them so long to enable Linux users to use Flash? Nowadays there is a good demand for flash developers, specially action script programmers
<Tm_T> evfreshman2025: youtube.com for example ;-P
<brian_> er stickam
<brian_> lol
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: ask from Adobe
<evfreshman2025> UGH! it says i need to unstall flash!
<brian_> if ur young
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: did you install it from adobes site ?
<brian_> scroll down that may be the shockwave
<brian_> theres two on top of eachother
<evfreshman2025> im on youtube
<evfreshman2025> and when i try to watch a video
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: really can't say why they are not interested :|
<evfreshman2025> it says "install the latest Flash Player"
<Tm_T> evfreshman2025: konqueror?
<brian_> yeah um firefox or konq
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: did you read the link i sent you? installing flash is as easy as typing one command in the console
<evfreshman2025> yes i did read it, and it didnt work!
<Hasrat_USA> Tm_T: good news is that nowadays many large corporations are showing huge interest in Linux. for example, IBM. and google already hired Gaim's lead developer to write codes for the upcoming linux version of Googletalk
<brian_> give me kopete or give me cellphone er umm...lawl
<soulrider> evfreshman2025: enable the universe and multiverse repos and then you can install flash easily
<nyinge> Hasrat_USA<  that's very good news
<soulrider> !repos > evfreshman2025
<soulrider> !flash > evfreshman2025
<Hasrat_USA> brian kopete, amsn, gaim...none of these have voice support yet
<Hasrat_USA> *has
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: untrue, I've used Kopete to talk with googletalk contacts
<brian_> thats ok
<evfreshman2025> im sooooooo confused right now!!!
<Hasrat_USA> and in today's corporate and fast environment, voice and webcam support is extremely important
<brian_> evf are you running firefox?
<evfreshman2025> yes i am
<brian_> ok close it
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: yeah, I used it on MSN with my friends using my EyeToy
<brian_> close all browsers
<nyinge> what do u guys suggest for cross platform video conferencing..  mainly Mac and Linux
<evfreshman2025> okay all closed
<brian_> reopen firefox do a google for flash test
<Alonea> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<HaSH> evfreshman2025, about:pluins will tell you what plugsin you have in firefox...type that in the adress bar
<Tm_T> nyinge: Ekiga and other SIP stuff
<brian_> had firefox open the whjole time?
<bxnp> but Alonea kopete has webcam support
<brian_> click on the first one you see
<brian_> should be from adobe
<nyinge> Tm_T<  thanks, i'll look into those
<brian_> top plugin warning is for shockwave
<Alonea> bxnp: didn't say it didn't. though I doubt my Eyetoy would work on linux..it only works on windows due to hacked drivers
<brian_> wont work as previously stated
<evfreshman2025> nope
<brian_> no good eh?
<evfreshman2025> Shockwave player dosent work
<brian_> right it wont
<evfreshman2025> neither does flash
<Hasrat_USA> Tm_T: i bet  there are some things that you haven't been able to do yet. 1) you haven't been able to use gaim or any other yahoo client for linux to 1) have voice chat with your friends, 2) listen to voice conversations in open chat rooms. also, using the linux version of Skype, you can't join those big voice meetings that you would be able to enjoy if you were on windows platform
<brian_> does flash under it
<brian_> scroll down
<brian_> shoot
<evfreshman2025> it says i will need to get the latest FP
<brian_> still got terminal open
<brian_> ??
<evfreshman2025> nope
<evfreshman2025> but ill open it
<evfreshman2025> okay its open
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: ofcourse there's lots of things I haven't done yet in Linux, but also there's lots of things I can do in Linux but prolly will never can do in proprietary environment :)
<Hasrat_USA> now Tm_T: may be you can use Gyachi to do voice chat with other Yahoo messenger users. but its interface sucks. there is not much problem with 'type'-chatting with users of other protocols, but i was specially emphasizing on voice
<brian_> cd /home/flash/install_flash_player_9_linux
<brian_> make sure you are here again
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: and I use mostly only IRC so I'm happy with only text :)
<Alonea> another thing I miss from msn messenger was the share folders...my friends keep bugging me about it even.
<evfreshman2025> should i type in dir then cd/home
<brian_> clkose all browsers
<brian_> no dir
<brian_> just like that
<evfreshman2025> okay
<chijin> Alonea: check out allpeers add-on for firefox
<brian_> ./flashplayer-installer
<brian_> try it again
<brian_> it should have worked the first time
<brian_> ive never had a problem this way
<Alonea> chijin: hmm, whats it do?
<evfreshman2025> nope
<evfreshman2025> no such file or directory
<brian_> whats in the dir
<chijin> Alonea: http://www.allpeers.com/
<brian_> copty paste it here
<Nullbyte> evfreshman2025, write cd Desktop
<Nullbyte> and then do ./flashplayer-installer
<evfreshman2025> dir?
<brian_> its been moved
<chuck> so i have my system set up exactly the way i want on the hardware that i have right now. however, i bought a new 300 GB HD and want to pretty much copy this hard drive to that one, and have the extra room. would mondobackup be the easiest way to do that?
<brian_> type dir in terminal
<Nullbyte> no chuck
<Alonea> chijin: hmm, interesting, though I doubt I could get my friends to do it though. I had to yell at them to install new versions of msn...no use me having it when no one else I know does.
<evfreshman2025> file:///home/mike/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<brian_> copy paste the file names in here
<brian_> ok no good
<Hasrat_USA> well Tm_T if you are happy with IRC then you wouldn't necessarily need to have voice chat on a regular basis. But as a newbie I was dumb-founded to not be able to find a quality alternative for Yahoo messenger when i first installed Linux. I needed a yahoo messsenger with voice support for linux so badly because my mom back in my homeland is illiterate, can't even type in her own language and resorts to voice to communicate with me.
<Hasrat_USA> and it is a well-known fact that nobody except a few professional programmers such as erica andrews showed enough interest in solving these sort of problems
<chuck> Nullbyte: what's easier?
<brian_> it didnt extract
<beta> hi
<evfreshman2025> how do i extract it?
<brian_> in the file manager right clickk it and extract it
<Nullbyte> chuck, I would do something like dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/sda, but that depends on the setup
<beta> is it normal behavior that after an upgrade your program settings get changed (or erased for that matter)
<beta> ?
<Nullbyte> and someone probably has a better way to do it too
<chuck> okay, i know about dd (sort of)
<evfreshman2025> whats the file manager?
<brian_> konqueror
<Hasrat_USA> Erica wrote Gyachi, which also has voice and webcam supports and it's not buggy and it just works to some extent but none of the default programs such as gaim, kopete amsn etc doesn't have voice support
<brian_> homefolder
<chuck> Nullbyte: just a little hazy on setting up the swap space and partitions on the new drive first
<brian_> next to k start icon
<evfreshman2025> i got it
<Hasrat_USA> but googletalk is going to be revolutionary
<evfreshman2025> so im under home files
<evfreshman2025> *home folder*
<Tm_T> Hasrat_USA: how's that?
<brian_> and ur new flash folder is ther too right
<evfreshman2025> yup yup
<Nullbyte> chuck, if you just copy your whole drive over, all partitions should come along with it
<brian_> open it
<Nullbyte> If that is what you want, chuck
<evfreshman2025> okay
<Hasrat_USA> googletalk's linux version is going to be professionally written and it's gonna allow people who need voice support too badly to talk to almost any users of any protocol such as MSN, yahoo etc etc and that's all there is to it
<brian_> one regular folder and a tar file >????
<chuck> Nullbyte: yeah, that's pretty much what i want. i actually have a spare drive that i think i can try it with first
<brian_> or just one file?
<chuck> Nullbyte: thanks
<evfreshman2025> yeah
<brian_> just the one?
<evfreshman2025> 1 reg. folder, and the flash tar.gz file
<brian_> ok open folder
<evfreshman2025> okaym done
<Hasrat_USA> um lol what's up with this conversation on installing flash player anyways?
<brian_> all browsers closed?
<evfreshman2025> yep
<brian_> right click in open area actions open terminal here
<tariq> hello, can someone tell me why I get the msg "no such file or directory" when I try to use ./configure?
<evfreshman2025> okay its open
<chijin> this flash conversation has been going on for 50 minutes now. i though installing flash is a one minute thing tops :-P
<Hasrat_USA> I thought the most easiest and quickest way of installing flash player was to go to youtube right after installing U/Kubuntu and follow whatever instruction could be seen on screen :P
<brian_> now have u setup a root password yet?
<evfreshman2025> a root password?
<brian_> lol
<Alonea> damn...i was trying to see if I could install MSN on wine...
<brian_> sorry to laugh
<brian_> hold one
<tariq> hello, can someone tell me why I get the msg "no such file or directory" when I try to use ./configure?
<evfreshman2025> is that like my account password?
<Hasrat_USA> chijin: it takes a little less than 30 seconds for firefox to pick up the player/software from adobe's site and then go forward and play an youtube video
<chijin> tariq: you're typing it in the wrong folder
<brian_> nope not yet
<chijin> tariq: what did you do before you typed ./configure? extracted something?
<brian_> hold on im looking for the fix i cannot remeber the command to make the root password...anybody?
<evfreshman2025> what do i do now?
<brian_> hold on
<Nullbyte> brian_, its sudo passwd
<Hasrat_USA> Alonea: the best thing you can do, if you don't have much time and interest, is to wait for google to come up with their linux version of googletalk. work is already under progress
<Nullbyte> then enter a new password, and enter it again
<Nullbyte> then do su
<brian_> no the first time root password set
<brian_> er yeah ur right sorry
<brian_> evf?
<evfreshman2025> yes?
<brian_> type in what he said
<tariq> jep, and I tried typing it both in the folder with the unextracted AND in the folder with the extracted files
<brian_> sudo passwd
<brian_> pick a password
<brian_> irt can be the same as urs
<chuck> anyone know when 2.6.17-11 was added to ubuntu edgy?
<evfreshman2025> wait...on the terminal type in sudo>?
<brian_> yep
<brian_> sudo passwd
<brian_> thx nullbyte
<brian_> brain fart
<Nullbyte> brian_: You are welcome!
<Hasrat_USA> chuck: nope, although i can find out if i do some simple searches. however, few months ago when i installed U/Kubuntu, it was automatically upgraded to 2.6.17-11 right after installation
<romeo_> Hi i am trying to install a cursor theme.. it says i should copy the directory to ~/.icons.. but i dont have a directory like that (i tried typing cd ~/.icons)
<tariq> chijin: yep, and I tried typing it both in the folder with the unextracted AND in the folder with the extracted files
<evfreshman2025> got it
<evfreshman2025> i changed it
<brian_> ok good
<brian_> now
<chuck> ok cool
<brian_> type
<brian_> su
<chuck> hope i don't need to reinstall lirc / nvidia after i do this upgrade   =\
<brian_> enter ur password
<evfreshman2025> done
<evfreshman2025> it says root
<gendejesus> ?
<brian_> dir
<brian_> in term
<brian_> for neatness
<Hasrat_USA> hopefully you wouldn't need to
<evfreshman2025> okay
<evfreshman2025> done
<gendejesus> WHOS HERE
<brian_> the file like flashplayer-installer
<Nullbyte> not me, gendejesus
<brian_> double left click it
<chuck> it'll be good for me if i do. i need practice  =)
<HumpBack> With feisty I get some errors about missing alternatives in "update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun" about missing javac... But the files are in the path that the update complains.
<brian_> in terminal
<brian_> copy
<brian_> the text
<evfreshman2025> okay
<evfreshman2025> done
<brian_> then type ./"pasted text"
<evfreshman2025> to install predd enter
<brian_> right click paset of course
<Nullbyte> brian_, evfreshman2025: its easier to just drag and drop the file on the terminal window
<Nullbyte> instead of that doubleclicking
<brian_> that too
<evfreshman2025> "please entrer the installation path of Mzilla, Seamonkey or firefox broswert"
<brian_> ok
<brian_> uh
<chijin> evfreshman2025: do you have firefox installed?
<evfreshman2025> (i.e., /usr/lib/mozille)
<evfreshman2025> yes i do
<brian_> i think that is it
<chijin> my flash player is installed at ~/.mozilla/plugins
<evfreshman2025> so what do i type in as the path
<brian_> "/usr/lib/Firefox"
<brian_> without quotes
<chijin> i ran that same flash installer yesterday and the default path was correct
<brian_> ok
<chijin> so just pressing enter would do there
<evfreshman2025> instillation complete
<brian_> ok good
<evfreshman2025> perform another installiotn? (y/n)
<evfreshman2025> type N?
<brian_> go test <--crosses fingers
<brian_> correct
<brian_> no more installations
<evfreshman2025> SON OF A B********** it didnt work!
<Nullbyte> haha, oh wow.
<brian_> well
<chijin> when running the installer, you might just want to press enter to every question except the last one
<chijin> or yes/y
<chijin> the default values are correct
<brian_> chijin may be correct.....probably is
<brian_> yeah
<brian_> ok evf still got terminal; open
<beta> im having all sorts of crazy problems since the last update#
<beta> -#
<evfreshman2025> just a sec
<brian_> okie dokie
<brian_> just wait till u need java
<brian_> lol
<evfreshman2025> okay its open
<brian_> back to where you need to be?
<evfreshman2025> is there any other way to install this?
<brian_> where you were before?
<brian_> well apparently u can change ur repositories and get it as a package
<evfreshman2025> how the heck do you do that?
<brian_> exactly
<Nullbyte> x)
<chijin> it's easy
<Nullbyte> Yes it is
<evfreshman2025> how!!!!!?!?!?!!?!??!?!
<brian_> i have a grip on it however i do not have the communication skils required to explain it to you...ie i dont have it like the back of my hand
<evfreshman2025> oOo
<brian_> by all means gentlemen
<brian_> sorry its being problematic for you evf dont get discouraged and go back to windows.......just take ur time and learn like the rest of us....
<evfreshman2025> hey brian, do you know how to install AIM?
<chijin> you need terminal for this and instead of sudo gedit, you need to type kdesu kate: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<brian_> it will become eaasier
<Nullbyte> evf, you have it already I think
<Nullbyte> Look for a program called kopete
<Nullbyte> it has it all
<brian_> indeed
<brian_> webcams work in kopete
<brian_> amazing
<brian_> bout time
<Nullbyte> its some time ago, actually
<brian_> hmmm
<brian_> guess its been awhile since i used it last then
<brian_> was just using debian-kde-ymessenger
<brian_> dont have an aim account
<castoff> hum
<castoff> got quiet
<laptop> ANy cool repositories you recommend?
<brian_> yeah i need sleep sorry I couldnt get it workin for ya later all
<laptop> How can I get an Ubuntu upgrade, is it feisty too?
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Tm_T> really cool repository: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<laptop> why is it so cool?
<evfreshman2025> grrrr Kopete is being retarted!!!
<Nullbyte> Hm?
<evfreshman2025> it dosent show any of my friends
<Nullbyte> Whats wrong?
<Nullbyte> x)
<Nullbyte> Have you logged in yet?
<evfreshman2025> yes
<evfreshman2025> and i cant figure out how to log out
<Nullbyte> on your aim account?
<Tm_T> laptop: well, security is always cool
<evfreshman2025> yes...how do you log out?
<laptop> Okay Question
<Alonea> ok, I cant seem to get iE6 sps1 to install on wine...it gets to the "update windows" stage and then stops and says to try closing all applications and try again..
<laptop> I noticed that my network admin can control and move around the mouse on our computers, is that because he has Remote Desktop ENABLED (windows) and if I bring my UBUNTU laptop to work can I use that and he wont be able to get into it?@
<evfreshman2025> Hello?
<Tm_T> laptop: yes
<evfreshman2025> how do you log out of Kopete?
<Alonea> I dont want it to use, but so I can install other apps that look for it..
<laptop> Tm_T yes he would , yes he wouldnt?
<Tm_T> evfreshman2025: rightclick kopete icon in systray for example
<laptop> sorry my question was the problem
<evfreshman2025> okay
<Tm_T> laptop: either way, depends if you let him to
<Tm_T> evfreshman2025: anyway, it prolly isn't kopete's fault if you don't see any friends
<evfreshman2025> how do i transfer my friends over to Kopete?
<Tm_T> well, don't know about AIM but it should do that kind of stuff automatically
<Tm_T> doublecheck settings, doublecheck
<Alonea> *is frustrated* I can't seem to get anything that I want to work, to work.
<evfreshman2025> it says i have one friend!
<evfreshman2025> ha!
<Tm_T> evfreshman2025: congrats!
<Tm_T> evfreshman2025: some day you have full social network!
<evfreshman2025> lol well i kinda have like 150, so one is shiot
<frojnd> where is located kaffeine
<Tm_T> (or atleast half full or so)
<frojnd> so  I can execute it?
<Tm_T> frojnd: hmm, just say "kaffeine" you don't need to locate it really
<frojnd> Tm_T: ok so other program can use kaffeine: like amule for preview
<Tm_T> frojnd: but for locating stuff, "which kaffeine" tells where most preferred executable is (mostly only exec anyway)
<Tm_T> Jucato: morning
<carutsu> Hello I'm having problems with my sound
<evfreshman2025> THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP!!!!
<Tm_T> evfreshman2025: no problemo and no need to yell ;)
<carutsu> !arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Jucato> moin Tm_T! :)
<Tm_T> moinmoin!
<Tm_T> !sound | carutsu
<ubotu> carutsu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<carutsu> I'm quite sure it's running
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> Tm_T: looks like you got my timezone right this time. :)
<carutsu> i even killed it and restarted it several times, reinstaled it...
<carutsu> i just cant think anything else i should do
<Tm_T> carutsu: well, look those links?
<Tm_T> carutsu: also, tell what is your problem ;)
<carutsu> Well i hadn't any problems at all, the sound just stopped working
<carutsu> in windows i do have sound, so it has to be something kubuntu-releated
<carutsu> i tried turning off and on the sound, killing and respawning the arts daemon, reinstaling arts
<Tm_T> hmm, I don't use arts so I don't know
<carutsu> what do you use>
<Tm_T> alsa directly
<carutsu> eh?, how?
<conr4> Instrucciones
<conr4> somebody speak spanish here?
<conr4> xD
<Jucato> !es | conr4
<ubotu> conr4: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<conr4> ok thankz xD
<Tm_T> carutsu: did you look those links? also, where sound doesn't work?
<carutsu> doesnt work at all
<carutsu> Tm_T wait a second i'm following a guide
<Tm_T> carutsu: try "alsaplayer audiofile.foo" for example ;)
<carutsu> Tm_T i dont have alsaplayer
<Tm_T> carutsu: install it then? ;)
<Tm_T> carutsu: "sudo apt-get install alsaplayer-alsa alsaplayer-text"
* NightBird tries to figure out how to install drm and mesa...
<carutsu> Tm_T may i ask what for if i have amarok?
<NightBird> this tells me to pull the git repo, however I can't pull via git due to my college's firewall
<slestak> anyone use dnsmasq for dhcp server?
<Tm_T> carutsu: we'll get that for later, I like to know if alsa works at all there
<carutsu> ok
<Tm_T> that means, we need to locate problem until we can try to fix it ;)
<Tm_T> carutsu: also, doublecheck volumesettings
<carutsu> i did with kamix, any other place?
<Tm_T> alsamix, though it would be the same I guess
<carutsu> i've already instaled alsaplayer however i cant run it
<Tm_T> because?
<|Hector|> hi to everybody....does anyone have Kubuntu istalled?
<conr4> yes
<Tm_T> |Hector|: I assume most of us
<conr4> i have it
<carutsu> says command not found, i'm writting alsaplayer
<|Hector|> sorry for my english:)
<conr4> jajaja doesnt matter i talk bad to xD
<laptop> WHat is the equivalent to the EXE in Windows? and what is the equivalent to "Program File" folder ???
<carutsu> Tm_T ayer
<laptop> please
<soulrider> laptop:
<soulrider> you will see that binary files
<soulrider> like an exe in windows
<soulrider> dont really have extensions here
<|Hector|> i have some trouble:( a installed beryl, but htne unistall this....and now, a can't normal login to Kubuntu...only console appearing, and startx doesn't help:(
<Tm_T> soulrider: don't lean to enter that much ;)
<|Hector|> can login only as root
<carutsu> Tm_T i had to install alsaplayer-common only
<carutsu> xD!
<Tm_T> carutsu: interesting
<soulrider> laptop: also, how the files are organized is different, but yo will find lots of the programs are under /usr/
<cpk1> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<carutsu> mad_open() failed
<carutsu> mad_open() failed
<carutsu> mad_open() failed
<carutsu> that
<soulrider> laptop: im not sure where they really go actually, i just dont need to know wither
<Tm_T> carutsu: hrr, no flooding please
<carutsu> that's what that told me... anything to do with mp3 files?
<|Hector|> can you help me please? what i have to change
<carutsu> Tm_T just 3 lines
<Tm_T> carutsu: 3 same lines, that's spamming imo ;)
<carutsu> >_> oh well, any ides?
<carutsu> *ideas
<Tm_T> carutsu: anyway, try wav or ogg or something
<carutsu> ok
<conr4> hey friends
<conr4> i have a problem
<|Hector|> me too
<|Hector|> :))
<soulrider> what is it? ask
<conr4> mi amarok doesnt read mp3 files
<conr4> :(
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Hector|> you need to istall codecs
<soulrider> read the guide on how to install mp3 support
<conr4> aja like?
<conr4> ok
<soulrider> i think you just need to do "sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs" in a console
<conr4> okz thank
<conr4> i will try
<|Hector|> correct:)
<|Hector|> and what about my problem?
<|Hector|> any ideas?
<|Hector|> :)
<carutsu> Tm_T it says it's playing it, but no sound come
<Tm_T> carutsu: then that's interesting, I bet you have mute somewhere or similar
<soulrider> |Hector|: i dont really know...
<soulrider> |Hector|: i would change my xorg configuration to use the default video driver that comes with ubuntu
<carutsu> Tm_T, i tried Kmix and alsamix, any other ides?
<soulrider> and see if x starts that way
<carutsu> *ideas?
<Tm_T> carutsu: doublecheck ;)
<soulrider> brb
<|Hector|> in console it's write TTY session, when i put my login and password, its ok, but when i write startx, nothing, fatal error
<conr4> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<conr4> :(
<|Hector|> soulrider i use aigl driver, nothing to install
<|Hector|> conr4 do you have adept running?
<Hasrat_USA> what's a good site for testing to see if mozilla is able to play embedded videos perfectly?
<|Hector|> youtube
<Tm_T> root: I don't recommend to irc as root
<conr4> yes
<conr4> yes i running adept
<conr4> :S
<root> oh crap that's right I was testing X and forgot doh! brb
<root> exit
<conr4> okz
<|Hector|> conr4 then close it and install in console
<conr4> okz thanks
<carutsu> Tm_TFIXED!!!!
<carutsu> Tm_T FIXED!!!!
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> what was it?
<conr4> No se encontr ninguna versin candidata para libxine-extracodecs
<conr4> No se instalar, actualizar o eliminar ningn paquete.
<carutsu> Tm_T you wouldn't belive what was wrong, the output channel
<Hasrat_USA> |Hector|: nope
<Hasrat_USA> |Hector|: youtube hosts video files that are embedded inside another flash movie
<carutsu> conr, hablo espaol pero no puedo ayudarte, ve hacia #kubuntu-es
<laptop> I need to know because I have a file that is media and my Firefox browser is asking me which player I want to use....I need to browse to it
<conr4> ok gracias pero ahi no hay nadie :(
<Tm_T> carutsu: =)
<|Hector|> conr..you need to "apt-get update"
<carutsu> Tm_T in alsamixer the second options says which syas "headphone", i ha changed it somehow to line in or something so the audio streaming was going that channel instead
<|Hector|> Tm_T can you help me with my login window? please:)
<Tm_T> carutsu: woohoo :)
<Tm_T> carutsu: you see, start from roots ;)
<carutsu> Tm_T: yep, it was driving me crasy
<racarr> I hate glade with a passion
<racarr> oh I understand now
<racarr> not so bad
<racarr> ...
<Nullbyte> what?
<racarr> err
<conr4> thanks hector
<racarr> that was the entirely wrong channel
<Nullbyte> I see
<racarr> ...sorry
<Nullbyte> You are welcome!
<|Hector|> conr4 work?
<conr4> yes xD
<conr4> but i have to install the other libraries
<|Hector|> conr4 you welcome;)
<laptop> SO if I download a .bin file I can run from that?
<|Hector|> anybody knows about login window?:(
<|Hector|> or, where i can find standart xorg.conf?
<conr4> hi
<conr4> xD
<slyfox> how do I force delete a folder (direcory) ?
<conr4> move to recycler xD
<conr4> sorry i dont know anything
<conr4> :S
<conr4> i cant help you
<Jucato> slyfox: what do you mean?
<Jucato> in Konqueror or the command line?
<meme-1> Hey folks, I wonder how many newbies have brought this up before.... nevertheless... one of the most infuriating aspects of Linux (Gnome in my case) is that when installing s/w (through Synaptic in my case) one is NEVER given a choice where the s/w will install and under which menu it will install. In addition, s/w seems to "haphazardly" install in many different locations (sometime in my usr folder, sometimes in sbin, sometimes....)  I wish
<meme-1> there was a way to force all apps to install in ONE location only; of course each in their own separate folders.
<meme-1> I know that if I install from terminal, I will have more options open to me.
* Jucato notes that this is not Windows... expecting it to install stuff haphazardly like Windows isn't really good
<conr4> jajaja
<Jucato> meme-1: Linux doesn't haphazardly install to some random locations
<conr4> everybody knows that windows is "$#&"#
<conr4> xD
<Jucato> it follows a directory structure, unlike Windows, which just dumps everything in one folder per app
<meme-1> Haphazardly - note my quotes/
<slyfox> Jucato: both
<Jucato> ok... Linux doesn't "haphazardly" install to some random locations. :)
<Jucato> slyfox: by "force" you mean "don't move to Trash anymore"? delete completely?
<meme-1> I know it isn't haphazard.... but when apps appear to install in many different locations that is how it seems to a newbie.
<Jucato> yes. then it's time for that newbie to learn a bit. learning never hurts. :)
<slyfox> Jucato: I just want to delete this folder ./beryl and cannot via konqueror.
<nonuda_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> but most newbies won't even bother trying to figure out where they are installed in the first place
<meme-1> More to the point, I wish I could control where the app appears in the Gnome menus.
<Jucato> slyfox: how come you can't?
<meme-1> Nothing wrong with "wishing" for that.
<conr4> what is wishing?
<conr4> :S
<Jucato> meme-1: you could just edit the menu if you want. (but this is KDE btw)
<meme-1> Yes, I know I can edit.
<slyfox> Jucato: um  actually I can :)
<Jucato> meme-1: where launchers/entries are put in the menu are actually following a standard
<conr4> what means wishing?
<conr4> jejeje
<meme-1> Yes, but sometimes apps (or game in this case) appear to install "perfectly" but is nowhere to be found (in menu).
<wildcat16> i'm trying out kubuntu ^^
<Jucato> meme-1: that's because of 2 possible causes: 1) the app wasn't meant to have a menu entry (it's a command line app) or 2) it doesn't follow the said standard
<wildcat16> 57%
<meme-1> Yes, I am admittingly a newbie... I was recently hired to learning ubuntu and write a book for newbies on how to use it. I am not afraid of learning. I was just pointing out a huge/obvious difference between Windows and Linux.
<wildcat16> meme-1: usually, there's a folder for the app in /lib | /usr/lib | /usr/local/lib | /usr/local/bin | ...
<wildcat16> from there you could build a shortcut...
<Jucato> meme-1: of course there will be a huge difference. Lesson #1: Linux isn't Windows
<nonuda_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<meme-1> Duh... can't write tonight. I was hired to learn ubuntu and write a course (I am a technical writer).
<Jucato> meme-1: Lesson #2: Linux was never a replacement for Windows (in the sense that it tries to be a "free version" of Windows)
<wildcat16> Linux >> programmers / hobyists       Windows>> plug N play
<Jucato> wildcat16: false
<Netboy541> where the devil is the modprobe.conf equivalent?
<meme-1> Jucato.... hold on there.... Many Linux people want Linux to be more like Windows in order to get the masses over to Linux. This is a very clear intent. The masses will never migrate to Linux so long as the command line is necessary.
<wildcat16> ^^
<slestak> wildcat16: not quit, i spent 3 hours last night trying to get freakin vista to seem my networked laser printer.  not quit plug and play
<wildcat16> lol
<Netboy541> i've spent two freakin' weeks trying to get a TV card to work
<Jucato> meme-1: that's a very broad assumption to make of "many Linux people"
<Netboy541> took 3 minutes in windows.
<conr4> jajajaja but i live linux
<conr4> xD
<conr4> love*
<meme-1> Linus has stated this.... I could give you references if you like.
<Jucato> Netboy541: let me guess. that TV Card was "works with Windows"?
<nonuda_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> meme-1: what "most" (still an assumption) want is Linux to be "as easy" to use as Windows. Not to mimick it in every technical detail
<Netboy541> they claim it works with linux, since it has the phillips saa7134 chipset
<Jucato> meme-1: that's a big difference
<Netboy541> but it don't.
<Netboy541> it don't work, that is.
<DigitDial> Heh, now if only I could get beryl to work. :p
<meme-1> Jucato: It's not about mimicking. No... and if it appeared as though I implied that.. I apologize. No.. it is about making it as easy to use as Mac or Windows.
<Netboy541> for linux to ever catch on, it must be easier than what it is.
<slestak> i showed some guys beryl .2 on my e1505 tonight and may have some converts
<meme-1> Let's face it... if there were never the intent, Synaptic would not exist.
<wildcat16> anyone knows if i can pause a download and resume it after reboot (like tomorrow) ?
<Netboy541> i'm a avid linux guy, but this TV card has pressed my patience to it's limits.
<wildcat16> (from aptitude)
<slestak> wildcat16: what are you dl with?
<Netboy541> especially after plugging it in to a windows box, and it works....  linux will never catch on if a user has to go through all of that to make it work.
<Jucato> meme-1: 1) yes it did appear you were saying that, because of your first argument (about where it installs files) 2) and it's getting there (easier to use). You have to take many factors into consideration about Linux, why it's still "just" getting there
<slestak> i think it will resume.
<meme-1> The question is... as more newbies come on board (thx in part to distros like ubuntu) will you experts lose patience with all the "dumb" questions?
<Jucato> meme-1: and it's false that you absolutely need to use the CLI to be able to use Linux. there are many heavily GUI-oriented distros there
<Jucato> meme-1: the only dumb questions are those that arent' asked :)
<wildcat16> slestak: by clicking on the file and/or passing it as arg?
<meme-1> :-)
<slestak> wildcat16: just atart the install again, and I ~think~ it will pick up where it left off
<Jucato> meme-1: if you're hired to learn about Ubuntu, you might convince your office to procure you some of the available Ubuntu books to help you :)
<Jucato> meme-1: like "Ubuntu for non-geeks"
<wildcat16> wait i'll try a dummy one ^^
<meme-1> does it count that I could probably still write an operating manual for VAX (11/780)? lol
<Jucato> slestak: as long at it hasn't gotten to the point of installing the packages, yes you can (afaik)
<slestak> u/k/xubuntu makes it about as painless as it can get for a fully featured distro
<Tm_T> slestak: and improving all the time
<Jucato> (in some ways...)
<meme-1> Jucato: Actually I already own (I believe) every ubuntu book published to date.
<Jucato> meme-1: heh :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: btw who's those experts someone mentioned?
<Jucato> Tm_T: you
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> we are doomed!
<Tm_T> back to compiling kdepim ->
<slestak> when im evangelizing, usually i give people pclinuxos livecd for their first installm then show them kububtu when they have expressed an interest to learn more
* Jucato notes that Tm_T is one of those people that haven't been indexed by Google yet...
<Tm_T> Jucato: ?
<pollyo> Hello
<slestak> anyone use dnamsg for dhcp server?
<slestak> dnsmasq i mean
<Tm_T> Jucato: mind to explain? (or is elaborate correct word here)
<Jucato> Tm_T: hehe tried doing a Google search on you :)
<Tm_T> by using what as search word?
<Jucato> :D
<Tm_T> Jucato: because I can find myself in google
<Jucato> brb
<meme-1> So... getting back... I wanted to relax tonight and also get some insight on the Linux side of gaming... I just installed vegastrike but after 158mb of downloading (through Synaptic) I don't know what the heck happened to it?
<Tm_T> meme-1: try again?
<laptop> it dissapeared?
<meme-1> Honestly - for educational purposes only. lol
<meme-1> It should have appeared under games.
<Tm_T> hmm
<meme-1> Oh... someone mentioned earlier that I was using KDE... nope, I am using Gnome.
<Tm_T> sidenote: I like fretsonfire <3
<meme-1> Tm_T: Try again.... but according to Synaptic, it's definately installed. This is not the first time I've installed an application that appears to "disappear."
<Tm_T> meme-1: hmm, I don't know about gnome how you "refresh" menus and such
<Jucato> meme-1: you might also want to ask in #ubuntu
<compilerwriter1> What the hell.  I just had to run adept four times to get it to do the updates it was telling me were availiable?
<slestak> meme-1: i think someone was just reminding you that you are in #kubuntu instead of #ubuntu
<meme-1> slestak: Why? What is the difference? I am using kubuntu.
<Jucato> meme-1: Kubuntu uses KDE. you seem to be describing GNOME behavior/features
<Jucato> (like Synamptic, GNOME menu, etc)
<pollyo> meme-1: I believe that kubuntu installs kde by default.  Did you install Gnome as well?
<meme-1> pollyo: Had KDE to start out... but after installing some app (unknown now), it installed Gnome. It was a rather surprizing change especially because I did not know it was going to happen.
<steve_> Hi all
<pollyo> meme-1: Do you have the option to start up in either Gnome or KDE or does it automatically load into Gnome now?
<steve_> Would someone help a newbie install a tarball program?
<wildcat16> steve_: what is it?
<meme-1> pollyo: No option, it is just Gnome now with a bear print background screen (rather nice actually).
<steve_> wildcat16, the program is ksudoku
<wildcat16> steve_: go in the extracted tarball
<Jucato> meme-1: in the login screen, there's a menu that will let you choose which session you want to log into
<wildcat16> steve_: type "./configure"
<Jucato> !info ksudoku | steve_
<ubotu> steve_: ksudoku: sudoku puzzle generator/solver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-4ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 119 kB, installed size 360 kB
<wildcat16> steve_: "make"
<pollyo> meme-1: I recall installing a debian system that would allow me to select KDE or Gnome desktop when logging in.
<wildcat16> steve_: make install
<Jucato> steve_: save yourself the trouble and install from the repositories
<wildcat16> steve_: synaptic
* genii hands out coffee all around and settles in
<meme-2> Jucato: Nope. :-)  Just username and pass.
<Jucato> wildcat16: you're on #kubuntu :)
<meme-2> Lost my internet connection. :-(
<Jucato> meme-2: what design is the login screen? is it blue or brown?
<wildcat16> lol (not finished downloading yet)
<meme-2> Jucato: Might be considered brown or golden (definately a Kubuntu screen)
<Jucato> meme-2: um.. Kubuntu uses a blue/purple login screen. so that's definitely an Ubuntu screen
<Tm_T> :)
<steve_> wildcat, the instructions told me to do this: Extract the file to a local directory, which I did. Open a terminal there and run sudo ./fastinstall.sh. When I did I received an error msg that said cmake not found
<Jucato> meme-2: I can't remember how it's done in Ubuntu, but there should be a button or menu somewhere (possibly at the bottom) that lets you choose your session. you can either log into GNOME or KDE
<Tm_T> yup
<steve_> jucato, I didn't see it in synaptic
<Jucato> steve_: question: why are you trying to compile ksudoku?
<wildcat16> steve_: look at what is in fastinstall.sh and look for what's wrong..
<Tm_T> meme-1: I think it says "session" or similar
<meme-2> Jucato: I will check that out. Perhaps I am incorrect.
<steve_> wildcat16, I'm a real newbie. How do I look in fastinstall.sh?
<Jucato> !info ksudoku
<ubotu> ksudoku: sudoku puzzle generator/solver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-4ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 119 kB, installed size 360 kB
<Jucato> steve_: ^^^^
<Jucato> it's available from the repositories
<wildcat16> steve_: "less" or "cat"
<wildcat16> steve_: "vim"
<wildcat16> steve_: actually >> vim fastinstall.sh
<wildcat16> steve_: you may need to be root to change the file's content
* Jucato leaves it to wildcat16 to instruct steve_ on compiling something that can be installed from the repos
<steve_> wildcat, let me see if I can find it in the repositories since jucato thinks it's there
<wildcat16> :)
<Jucato> I don't "think" it's there. I know it's there. see the info from the bot
<steve_> jucato, I must not have the repository because I did a search and still didn't find it
<genii> Yes, if there's a deb file for it why compile from source unless you need some feature builtin that requires it??
<Jucato> steve_: you need to enable the "universe" repository
<steve_> jucato, let me go look at the repositories. I'll be right back
<meme-3> Blasted COX Internet! lol
<Jucato> now there's 3 of you...
<SeveredCross> LOL
<steve_> jucato, got it! Thanks
<meme-3> Well I can't kick off meme-1 and 2... does someone have the authority?
<Jucato> see? easier than having to install build-essential, running scripts, trying to figure out dependencies, etc.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<meme-3> or just wait for them to time out.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<meme-3> That was fun.
<Jucato> :)
<meme-3> The powers! All hail to Jucato. lol
<steve_> jucato, I know but when you don't see it what else are yougoing to do? Besides I wanted to learn how to do it from a tarball in case I needed to install something that way.
<Jucato> hah
<Jucato> !compile | steve_
<ubotu> steve_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> :)
<steve_> jucato, I had enabled some of the repositories but then I started getting some errors so I disabled some of them. Plus I didn't know if I should enable ones that wasn't supported
<hendaus> hiya
<Jucato> everything from archive.ubunt.com (and it's mirrors) and kubuntu.org are "official"
<Jucato> er.. archive.ubuntu.com
<hendaus> helpers help me please/
<meme-3> Can someone please tell me the equivelant to this DOS command: dir /s vega*.*  (search reclusively for anything beginning with vega): I believe it will be something like ls -R vega*.* (but the vega*.* doesn't work)
<SeveredCross> ls -r | grep vega*.*
<Jucato> ls -r vega*
<SeveredCross> Err, that too, heh.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> !ask | hendaus
<ubotu> hendaus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<meme-3> I very much dislike the file search feature in "file browser"
* SeveredCross is still a bit green.
<steve_> jucato, thanks for the help
* Jucato paints SeveredCross blue
<SeveredCross> I actually am on Windows even at the moment, mucked up my Kubuntu install.
<meme-3> Is using grep faster?
<SeveredCross> Technically, no.
<Jucato> nope...
<Jucato> it's also redundant in this case...
<SeveredCross> Since you have to do more I/O operations per line of text. :)
<steve_> jucato, well I'm going to go and play a little sudoku...thank again
<meme-3> Thank you :-)
<ffffu> what's the app tool to convert from avi to mpeg in kubuntu>
<ffffu> what's the app tool to convert from avi to mpeg in kubuntu?
<SeveredCross> ffmpeg?
<Jucato> steve_: hehe ok :)
<Jucato> ffmpeg, mencoder, etc....
<meme-3> Is "ls -r | grep vega*.* or "
<Jucato> meme-3: btw, the Find (kfind program) is not equivalent to ls/dir command. it's really a search/find utility
<Jucato> meme-3: ls -r vega*
<meme-3> Is "ls -r | grep vega*.*" or "ls -r vega*" assuming begin search at root?
<DigitDial> Hmm ... I really hate to ask; but, I've exhausted myself searching google for the answer ... does anyone happen to know the proper way to get beryl running w/ a Radeon X1900XT & Kubuntu? Any website at this point will be better than none. :)~
<hendaus> Jucato,  thanx, i need to configure the port from xgnokii
<Jucato> (or: find / -iname 'vega*')
<hsystem-x> lol.
<Jucato> !beryl | DigitDial
<ubotu> DigitDial: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> that website and channel ^^^
<Jucato> hsystem-x: hm... no knowledge of xgnokii and relatives :(
<DigitDial> Jucato: Ahh, thank you much.
<hsystem-x> lol :S.
* Jucato gets back to studying (finally!!)
<slestak> lol, that what i need to be doing
<hendaus> Jucato,  my nokia cell phone is 6230
<hsystem-x> www.beryl-project.org - there you will find the necessary instructions...
<conr4> jajajajajaja
<Jucato> mine is 6600... and I haven't even tried to sync it :(
<conr4> estoy oyendo mp3
<conr4> jajajajajajaja
<SeveredCross> Be warned that installing the fglrx drivers is a pain in the rear.
<Jucato> I thought that was already a given, considering it's ATI? :D
<hendaus> Jucato,  on windows i use Nokia_PC_Suite_682_rel_22_0_eng_web.msi
<SeveredCross> Yeah, well.
<SeveredCross> Fair enough.
<Jucato> ok really going back to studying... :/
<SeveredCross> NVidia drivers have always been easier to install.
<Jucato> hendaus: heh haven't really used the PC Suite either lol
<genii> Jucato :)
<meme-3> Okay, something is wrong.... I immediately get the error, "ls: vega*: No such file or directory"
<SeveredCross> Even using bloody Envy, it's hard.
<SeveredCross> Hmm...
<meme-3> Not even searching....
<ffffu> Jucato: is there a user friendly convertor ?
<SeveredCross> ls -r vega* doesn't work?
<Jucato> meme-3: ok... what exactly are you trying to accomplish btw?
<hendaus> Jucato,  gracias amigo pero estoy convencido que hay alguna solucion :)
<Jucato> ffffu: not really sure...
<SeveredCross> VLC can do it too.
<Jucato> hendaus: I don't speak spanish btw. despite my name
<hsystem-x> hablan espa~ol... que bn :D
<SeveredCross> Though you'll have to read up on its manual.
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<meme-3> I am trying to find out where vegastrike is located. It is somewhere on this darn hard drive.
<conr4> i am so sorry
<Jucato> ah ls is not the proper tool I guess
<meme-3> ServeredCross: correct... doesn't seem to be searching
<conr4> xD
<meme-3> DOH!
<Jucato> meme-3: wrong tool for the job :)
<SeveredCross> LOL, yeah.
<SeveredCross> Kfind would be better.
<Jucato> meme-3: find . -iname 'vega*'
<meme-3> Can I buy a clue?  Ah.. Kfind
<meme-3> find?
<Jucato> find is the command line backend of kfind
<meme-3> cool, that worked!
<meme-3> Found it.
<hsystem-x> anyone knows a program for LInux, (don't tell me wine), that allow me to access ares chat servers? . I don't want to emulate ares on linux :S.
<conr4> wine
<conr4> !!!
<conr4> jajaja
<hsystem-x> wine sucks lol
<conr4> wine isnt a emulator
<conr4> but is the best for that
<SeveredCross> Wine is okay.
<SeveredCross> Works some things.
<Jucato> meme-3: find (command) . (that's a dot, means start finding from the current directory) -iname (with a name, case insensitive) 'vega*' (starts with vega, ends with anything)
<hsystem-x> it works... but i don't like it... sometimes is so buggy :S
<KaoticEvil> has anyone ever done remote X?
<SolidSource> yes...has issues
<hsystem-x> damn automatix... is down... lol
<KaoticEvil> over LAN?
<SolidSource> KaoticEvil: yes
<KaoticEvil> SolidSource: what kind of issues?
<genii> KaoticEvil: You can use several solutions. X forwarding, a vnc client, or freenx
<KaoticEvil> im looking for something better than VNC
<hendaus> who knows here about xgnokii?
<KaoticEvil> genii: whats freenx?
<SolidSource> KaoticEvil: issue came in that it crashed the server side when logging out, tried SSH and XDMCP with all the same
<genii> KaoticEvil: Are some of the clients windoze-based?
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone had any luck with an Orinoco 8480-WD card?
<KaoticEvil> genii: the host is windows based, for right now... but im considering going to linux on that box
<KaoticEvil> but the only client would be my buntu box
<KaoticEvil> i would use VNC on windows
<genii> KaoticEvil I would suggest freenx as the best solution then, but the most difficult to setup since there is currently no native package.
<KaoticEvil> that figures lol
<KaoticEvil> genii: what about rfb?
<genii> KaoticEvil: I used it briefly and had weird cutouts etc. Freenx works almost in realtime, so way better than vnc for instance. x forwarding works good generally if you just want to run specific apps for instance and not the entire desktop on a windoze client
<hsystem-x> hey, anyone here that knows about an environment development for c++, i mean i use g++ but what about one with GUI?
<hsystem-x> (compiler).
<Morbo> kdevelop?
<Morbo> Well kdevelop =/= compiler
<Morbo> I imagine it uses gcc and friends
<hsystem-x> ok, thx.
<KaoticEvil> genii: im only looking for something good to work on my server...
<KaoticEvil> genii: my server box currently (and probably wont) has no input/output devices.. save for a NIC
<KaoticEvil> i guess VNC will work for that.. once i get everything going properly, i shouldnt need to access it much
<genii> KaoticEvil: So the clients generally use what OS?
<hsystem-x> love linux ^^
<hendaus> SolidSource,  do u know about gnokii?
<SeveredCross> KDevelop, Eclipse.
<SeveredCross> By the way, has anyone had luck getting MonoDevelop to run without installing all of Gnome?
<SolidSource> hendaus: of yes...never used though
<MikeConigliaro-> guys, i have a brand new hp dv6000 laptop with quickplay buttons, and somehow they all work.  the dvd button launches amarok, and i can skip through the tracks.  the volume controls even give me an on-screen display.  does anyone know what software controls this?
<SeveredCross> MikeConigliaro-: Probably a kernel module, I don't know which one though.
<hendaus> SolidSource,  is there a solution for my nokia6230/
<MikeConigliaro-> they only work once in in kde
<MikeConigliaro-> once im logged in
<SeveredCross> All the media buttons on the front of my Dell Inspiron E1705 work fine, with some minor tweaks to make Amarok use the Play/Pause button as a Play/Pause button rather than Play only.
<KaoticEvil> genii: well, one is WinXP Pro, and one is kubuntu, and one is Vista
<SeveredCross> MikeConigliaro-: Then KDE's katching those inputs.
<KaoticEvil> actually, 2 are XP Pro
<SeveredCross> Oh God, I just wrote katching instead of catching..
<SeveredCross> Someone please kill me.
<genii> KaoticEvil: In this case, X forwarding looks like the best option for you. You can set the windoze boxen to use putty/xming and natively do it on the kubuntu box
<MikeConigliaro-> does anyone know where i can configure thses shortcut buttons?  like if i wanted to map a different function to one of these keys?
<SolidSource> hendaus: don't know... www.gnokii.org has info for the 6110 and 6510 and a few others...
<SeveredCross> Hmm..MikeConigliaro-, check out the KDE system preferences, Keyboard section.
<KaoticEvil> genii: i may give it a shot
<genii> KaoticEvil: There are many good tutorials for it around as well :)
<KaoticEvil> genii: is it relatively easy to set it up?
<SolidSource> hendaus: don't ask me about such thing as that, never used it and haven't even used a nokia since the late 90s
<MikeConigliaro-> SeveredCross: ive  been looking all over, and i dont see anything.  i hate when things work and i dont know why =/
<genii> KaoticEvil: Yes, relatively easy
<KaoticEvil> genii: cool.. thanks :)
<SeveredCross> Sounds like a KDE function.
<genii> KaoticEvil:  np
<hendaus> SolidSource,  ok i have 6230 , can u please check if it supports or not?
<hendaus> SolidSource,  just coz i have some imagen and i need them on my pc
<SolidSource> hendaus: yes 6230 should weork
<kkerwin> Hi. Anyone had any luck with an Orinoco 8480-WD card? It's a PCMCIA card.
<SolidSource> hendaus: but haven't used nokia since the late 90s
<SolidSource> hendaus: oops
<SolidSource> hendaus: http://wiki.gnokii.org/index.php/Nokia6230ConfigGnuLinux
<hendaus> SolidSource,  it is necessary for me and for my work, can u help me if it supports so tell me how to configure mine
<SeveredCross> hendaus: RTFM....
<SeveredCross> He just gave you a link.
<SolidSource> hendaus: the link I just provided tells all that
<ffffu> hi, i need to know what's the full command to convert an avi to mpeg
<hendaus> SolidSource,  ok let me check
<SolidSource> .............
<SeveredCross> ffffu, just read the manuals for mencoder/ffmpeg/VLC
<hendaus> SolidSource,  i dont have bluetooth
<hendaus> SolidSource,  i have a cable dku-2 usb
<conr4> hey someone help me please installing my printer
<SolidSource> hendaus: then change it to dku2
<SolidSource> conr4: what printer?
<conr4> canon ip 1500
<conr4> canon pixma 1500
<conr4> here are the instructions but i dont understandhttp://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/
<hendaus> SolidSource,  i open option on gnokii and doesnot let me to change anything from there
<hendaus> SolidSource,  it seems lock
<SolidSource> conr4: you added the repo?
<ffffu> i could read all the manuals
<ffffu> but is there anyone knows the command?
<conr4> nop
<conr4> i dont now how to do that
<SolidSource> conr4: in konsole type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<conr4> okz
<SolidSource> conr4: on a new line type "deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu ./"
<hendaus_> back
<conr4> and save that?
<SolidSource> conr4: yes
<SolidSource> conr4: now type "sudo apt-get update"
<SolidSource> conr4: after you close kate
<hendaus_> SolidSource,  i open options from gnokii and it seems lock , like i cant change anything
<genii> ffffu:  sudo mencoder infile.avi -o outfile.mpg -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -oac lavc -lavcopts acodec=mp2
<conr4> ok
<SolidSource> conr4:  once its done updating...then type "sudo apt-get install libcnbj-2.5 bjfilter-2.5 pstocanonbj"
<conr4> okz
<conr4> finish
<conr4> and now?
<SolidSource> conr4: it should have added the printer automaticall
<SolidSource> y
<conr4> ok thanks
<SolidSource> hendaus_: ok...well I don't know, I have never used that program
<hendaus_> cool
<SolidSource> oh look at that...my canon is supported by default now...
<hendaus_> SolidSource,  so what can i do
<conr4> hey solid de printer doesnt work
<conr4> :(
<conr4> dont work :(
<conr4> y dont now how to configure that
<conr4> :S
<conr4> to add the printer
<SolidSource> conr4: check what connection type its recording...its default is paralell
<conr4> my printer is USB
<conr4> where ??
<hendaus_> SolidSource,  so what can i do friend
<conr4> system preference?
<SolidSource> conr4: then go into system settings or kcontrol >> printers (enter admin mode) >> and change the connection
<meme4> I think I am back.
<SolidSource> conr4: just select the printer, go to the properties tab (below the printer list), select interface , then change
<conr4> but the printer dont appear
<conr4> :S
<SolidSource> conr4: then add the printer
<conr4> how :S
<conr4> in add
<conr4> then :S
<meme4> Help... found Vegastrike... but now I am really stuck. Accidently executed this game about a dozen times. I am in the console and I've tried killall and top to selectively stop this program but both methods don't seem effective in getting rid of this game. I am trying to stop this darn thing without resorting to rebooting. Any tips?
<conr4> pseudo
<hendaus__> SolidSource,  so what can i do friend
<intelikey> any way from within a running system to determine the h-sync & v-refresh rates for a plug&get mad monitor ?
<SolidSource> conr4: click add >> printer >> and then go through the walk through
<conr4> ok
<meme4> Is there any other magic I can try in order to shutdown a application? "Killall vegastrike" and using top seem ineffective in stopping this app.
<intelikey> sudo Killall -9 vegastrike
* genii hands intelikey a coffee
<meme4> intelikey: thx.... never tried "-9"
* SolidSource hands out linux tabs (caffeine)...the Extasy of linux lovers
<intelikey> genii heh.
<conr4> the model dont appear
<conr4> :S
<genii> :)
<SolidSource> must stop typing and reading at the same time
<intelikey> any way from within a running system to determine the h-sync & v-refresh rates for a "plug & get mad" monitor ?
<SolidSource> conr4: may have to add it in the web interface.... "http://localhost:631"
<conr4> ok
<meme4> killed! Thank you.... but I seem to have a new problem now... seems that my mouse cursor is "frozen" everything else is running though. Is there a way to re-init the mouse?
<intelikey> meme4 check in kcontrol > priferials > mouse
<[pyro] > ah man the day drags
<SolidSource> stupid frostwire not connecting....
<[pyro] > get this: new replacement mobo from dell for a workstation $170 - whole workstation (same model) from ebay $170
<K`zan> [pyro] : Light a fire under it ;-)
<[pyro] > hehe yea
<intelikey> ok going to test vga settings... if i time out you'll know i did something wrong....................
* [pyro]  looks at the cock
<[pyro] > clock ffs!
<K`zan> LOL
<[pyro] > oh man someone fetch me another coffee
<intelikey> [pyro]  call genii  :)
<genii> What? my ears are burning
<genii> (was in offtopic)
<[pyro] > lol
<SolidSource> ok what port does frostwire use...cause its not using the one I told it to
<intelikey> :)
<[pyro] > my keyboard is not behaving
<[pyro] > dropping the letter "l" left right and center
* [pyro]  orders a long black from genii
<intelikey> stout enough to float a horse shoe in...
<[pyro] > haha yeah
<[pyro] > ill eat it with a spoon thanks
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(genii/#kubuntu) OK, now I can see what i'm typing :)
(intelikey/#kubuntu) avg  ?   anti virus software ?
<genii> intelikey: Actually it's the antispyware one running it's scheduled scan. Used to be Ewido
<intelikey> fess up. you're on windows again aren't you genii
<genii> intelikey Yup, a w2k work box. I have in the other room a cluster of ubuntu boxen tho so it makes up :)
<intelikey> there is  a name for you...
<intelikey> but i wont repete it.
<intelikey> :)
<genii> Well if it's any consolation this box also multiboots to freebsd 4.8 LOL Anyhow, it was like this when I started working here
<Minataku> genii :D:D:D:D:D
<intelikey> well at least fbsd is there, so we'll let you by this time.
<Minataku> I'm a proud OpenVMS sorta-user now
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I installed OpenVMS/VAX V5.5-2 on a SIMH MicroVAX VM
* genii slides Minataku a large caffeinated beverage
<Minataku> I have no clue how to use it and I doubt I ever will XD
* Minataku drinks :3
<SolidSource> knows whats odd...go from listening to German music to listening to english music...it gives a slightly odd feeling like theres something missing
<genii> Minataku: I'm at work btw with that certain cardboard box in front of me
<Minataku> genii: :D:D:D:D:D
<Minataku> Sweet :D
<intelikey> testing vga again.
* Minataku bounces around and asks what's inside
<genii> Minataku: <opens box> SS2, loaded SS10 mb out of case, video card from SS5 (x2),chips from SS5 (x2) mouse, keyboard, SCSI tape reader, SunOS 4 on tapes, some SCSI harnesses
<Minataku> Ooooooh <3 <3 <3 No IPX though D:
<genii> nope
<Minataku> Damn that bastard
* Minataku cries
<Seek026> I upgraded my nvidia driver and now when I start beryl the Window title bars are gone! does anyone know how to fix this?
<Minataku> genii: Find anything else laying around that you could toss in there since then?
<genii> Minataku Well anyhow, tomorrow I'll have some shipping cost
<intelikey> it's no good the box is headless...    rebooting
<genii> If any ops, sorry for long offtopic :)
<Minataku> genii: Heehee... too bad I have, like, $10 in my account... though I could sell back my programming book
<Minataku> It's not like I'm using it anyway
<genii> Minataku No rush, I'll take the box home
<Minataku> Coo
<Minataku> Was there anything else you could toss in there? I remember you mentioning something about SGI
<genii> Minataku: There used to be some old other SCSI stuff around but it looks like a tornado hit here still
<Minataku> Heh
<[pyro] > i use kopete, but never tried the IRC part of it
<[pyro] > i dont know, it just doesnt feel right... having IRC connected in an IM
<Minataku> It isn't right
<genii> LOL
<Minataku> lol
<conr4> how to configure canon pixma 1500
<conr4> :S
<genii> I should talk, I'm on a windoze firefox chatzilla extension
<Minataku> :O
<Minataku> 'O'
<[pyro] > genii: why not bitchx ?
<intelikey> well seeing that my nick wasn't taken i assume that my part message came through.
<[pyro] > just leave it running on a shell somewhere and ssh / screen to it when you want to connect :)
<genii> intelikey last msg: it's no good the box is headless... rebooting
<Minataku> Then quit with reason "brb"
<intelikey> yes.  black screen of  [ sync out of range ]      ....
<SolidSource> whats a better IRC client, cause konversation doesn't like to log me in when I connect and it drives me nuts
<Minataku> I use XChat
<genii> [pyro] : Convenience I suppose. I have gaim here too but it's a work box so must watch what I install. Chatzilla is mostly painless for others
<intelikey> so i can't seem to setup svgatextmode for this hardware....
<Minataku> intelikey: No vesafb? '_'
<SolidSource> lol thats funny Xchat free for everyone BUT windows users
<intelikey> Minataku no
<[pyro] > genii: yeah cool, i started on ircII then bitchx, brief exposure to mIRC, but a bitchx session running somwhere is always sweet :)
<[pyro] > xchat isnt bad
<intelikey> tried the full array   from 771 to 798  nothing works.
<Minataku> intelikey: Fall back... vga
<intelikey> Minataku maybe the default kernel somehow doesn't support it unless you setup usplash ?
<intelikey> Minataku ?
<Minataku> intelikey: No idea, it should support it all and allow easy selection
<Minataku> intelikey: If VESA fails, you fall back to VGA
<Minataku> If that fails, get a new video card
<intelikey> "<Minataku> intelikey: If VESA fails, you fall back to VGA"  <<< where ?    what are you on about ?
<Minataku> ...
<Minataku> You're having video trouble, yes?
<genii> Minataku: I think he wants consoles in svga and not vga
<intelikey> console svgatextmode   yes
<Minataku> Well if he can't get them in SVGA through the card-specific driver or vesafb, all that's left is vga
<genii> intelikey Some monitors are weird in that they do 1024x768  but not 600x800 for instance
<intelikey> "card-specific driver" ?
<Minataku> intelikey: Are you drunk or something or just dumber than I thought you were?
<intelikey> genii yeah i've noticed.
<Minataku> Sorry, that was a bit out of line, I apologize
<Minataku> Look, there's three ways to get a framebuffer
<intelikey> Minataku i guess dumber than you thought.
<intelikey> i'm not really after frame buffering
<Minataku> Either you use the kernel driver that's meant for the card you have
<Minataku> Framebuffers are how you get a nice, big console
<intelikey> that would suffice if i can't get svgatextmode to work..
<Minataku> Indeed, definitely try a framebuffer instead, I've never even heard of svgatextmode
<Minataku> Besides, the framebuffer is far more useful than plain text mode
<intelikey> so it's not i that am ignorant here....
<Minataku> intelikey: I think it was a communication failure
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> !info svgatextmode
<ubotu> svgatextmode: Enable higher resolution text modes. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9-11 (edgy), package size 338 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Minataku> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<genii> intelikey Do you have svgalib-bin package?
<intelikey> and as i said if i can't get the good "svgatextmode" working   i will have to settel for the lesser "frame buffering"
<kgx> is it possible to ignore an entire directory from svn operations (instead of just files)?
<intelikey> genii yes.
<SolidSource> who was asking about ARES?
<intelikey> genii not ever used it though...
<conr4> hey somebody know how yto install a ip 1500 printer?
<SolidSource> conr4: driver didn't work or couldn't get the printer added?
<conr4> nop
<intelikey> conr4 if it's not natively supported you dl the ppd file and set it up int the normal way but point the wizard at the ppd
<genii> hsystem-x was wanting to know about ares. eg: hsystem-x>	anyone knows a program for LInux, (don't tell me wine), that allow me to access ares chat servers? . I don't want to emulate ares on linux :S.
<conr4> ppd?
<intelikey> yep
<genii> ^^ SolidSource
<SolidSource> ok
<SolidSource> well I found one
<conr4> what's mean ppd?
<conr4> i am bad in english y try :S
<conr4> jeje
<genii> conr4 ppd= filter/formatting rules, in a file. eg:  laserjet.ppd
<genii> etc
<conr4> okz
<intelikey> genii thanks for the heads up on that package... it can display some info that i was looking for.
<genii> intelikey np
<intelikey> well i have  100*30 now...
<SolidSource> lol
<conr4> solid
<intelikey> fonts are still pixelated
<conr4> i install the driver
<conr4> bust a dont know how to use
<conr4> but*
<intelikey> got 108*37  noce clean fonts  but kinda small
<conr4> i go to system preferences
<intelikey> nice
<conr4> printer
<SolidSource> conr4: did you add the printer and select ithe driver from the list?
<Kefkachu> What the heck is the pingout set to on this network?
<Kefkachu> lol
<SolidSource> 4
<NightBird> woo I figured out how to make my video card's speed slow down when unplugged!
<NightBird> (I also get a 3x speed improvement when my laptop is plugged in)
<conr4> The driver not in the list
<dasickis> hey does anyone know how to get ipw3945 to work in feisty?
<SolidSource> conr4: click "other" and browse to "/usr/share/cups/model/" the ppd file might be there
<dasickis> or what I've screwed up because knetworkmanager isn't searching for wireless networks anymore
<conr4> okz
<conr4> i am a newbie :S
<SolidSource> dasickis: #ubuntu+1
<dasickis> thanks
<intelikey> hmmm also have a nice clean font at 80*24    i've never seen chars that large in a console that werent pexelated all to death.
<SolidSource> what are you trying to do?
<Hasrat_USA> just a few minutes ago google has added to its website a revolutionary theming/styling technology for its subscribed customers/members for their personalized pages. In order to experience it, you need to have a google/gmail account, and go to your personalized page. One of the neat features of it is that it changes the theme, color and everything according to the weather and time of the day. visit www.google.com and become a member
<Hasrat_USA> asap
<SolidSource> wtf
<conr4> hey buddy with what name is the ppd
<Kefkachu> Okay, that was 11min between loss of connection and ejection of stale client
<Kefkachu> lol
<Mobkey> we're passed the days when google needed word of mouth advertising
<SolidSource> conr4: should be your printers name
<conr4> ok
<intelikey> Mobkey what's google ?
<Mobkey> a giant corporation thats slowly taking over the word, dont worry about it
<Minataku> At least they're on our side
<Mobkey> *world
<Minataku> If someone's gonna rule the Earth I at least hope they have the interests of the public in mind
<intelikey> oh a web site   i see.
<Minataku> Rather than the usual "MONEY MONEY MONEY" of everyone else
<Mobkey> anybody: have any reason why my wireless card just refuses to connect anymore? it worked for the first week
* SolidSource thinks intelikey is being a little sarcastic..if not, just plainstupid then for not knowing of google.
<Mobkey> thats fine. i'll just move my computer to the nearest ethernet cord and eventually fix it, or else just throw the computer out in the snow
<intelikey> i also have mode 90*26 but the fonts are awfull
<mbelleza> do u know the channel for yui
<conr4> i dont find de ppd
<conr4> :(
* genii plans for a world takeover with him as benevolent dictator
<Mobkey> nah screw that. once you get up top i dont see how you're going resist ordering kate beckinsale to be your slave
<mucs> hi there, i tried the feisty upgrade, and my computer won't boot - it just stops after checking filesystems.  it also won't boot into recovery mode - it stops right when it's about to setup a console.  what should i do?
<genii> Mobkey: :)
<Jucato> mucs: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Mobkey> thats what i thought.
<SolidSource> conr4: hmm, just read a forum saying it should be there....
<Hasrat_USA> anyone uses Tomboy Note Taker in here?
<conr4> okz
<conr4> what forum?
<SolidSource> conr4: try in konsole "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<genii> "absolute power corrupts absolutely" tho I'd settle for just some partial corruption
<conr4> sorry a i am a dummy
<SolidSource> conr4: then try adding the printer
<Jucato> genii: luckily I only semi-power :D
<intelikey> wow this is weird.    after changing the display size the mouse can only operate in the half of the screen it was in at the time... until i switch consoles and move it into the other half then back to that console, and it works all over the screen.....
<genii> conr4 What is the exact make and model of your printer?
<conr4> canon pixma 1500
<nonuda_> huh..i guess i will never can run beryl on my ati rage..damn
<intelikey> i tried just switching consoles without moving the mouse and it didn't fix it.
<genii> conr4 OK, I'll try to see if some ppd file exists
<SolidSource> conr4: this is the forum I was reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93265
<SolidSource> genii: well he used this repo that was supposed to install the drivers/ppd file, but for some reason didn't: http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<ToHellWithGA> somebody in +1 said adept offered to upgrade to feisty.  is that supposed to be happening yet?
<conr4> ok thanks
<genii> SolidSource: Ah, thanks :)
<ToHellWithGA> adept is yalls synaptic, right?
<ToHellWithGA> its the kde of apt gui stuffs
<SolidSource> ToHellWithGA: its not true, but you just change edgy to feisty and update that way...
<SolidSource> in the sources.list
<ToHellWithGA> SolidSource: the guy said adept offered to upgrade to feisty
<genii> conr4 Are you using Edgy or Dapper or Feisty?
<ToHellWithGA> i know how to do it, but i find it odd that it would offer before the release date
<conr4> dapper
<ToHellWithGA> SolidSource: i'll see if he has toyed with his list
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<intelikey> oh conr4 are you all up to date in dapper ?
<conr4> yes
<intelikey> conr4 sorry i didn't notice your issue eariler.    the dapper update breaks the printer setup.  you have to force the reinstall of the origenal version or it wont work.
<conr4> :'(
<SolidSource> stupid dapper
<conr4> :'(
<conr4> shit!!!!!!
<intelikey> it's gotenprint package but i don't know the exact version.
<conr4> :'(
<genii> conr4: OK, add to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu ./      then do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libcnbj-2.5 bjfilter-2.5 pstocanonbj
<SolidSource> genii: already walked him through that
<intelikey> genii please read my posts to conr4 ^
<Hasrat_USA> please help dell determine how to best prioritize their resources for their effort in trying to come up with laptops and desktops with linux preinstalled. Take the survey and help die-hard linux users use dell machines with linux factory-installed: http://www.dell.com/content/topics/global.aspx/corp/linux?s=corp
<SolidSource> genii: intelikey might be right though
<genii> Hmm yes
<intelikey> SolidSource i'm running dapper and fought with that for a month.
<SolidSource> SCREW DELL....
<genii> intelikey: Sorry, pasted before checking scroll :)
<intelikey> or more...
<conr4> i hate linux!!!!
<conr4> :'(
<genii> SolidSource: I agree about Dell
<intelikey> genii reposting....  <intelikey> oh conr4 are you all up to date in dapper ?  <conr4> yes  <intelikey> conr4 sorry i didn't notice your issue eariler.    the dapper update breaks the printer setup.  you have to force the reinstall of the origenal version or it wont work.  <intelikey> it's gotenprint package but i don't know the exact version.
<SolidSource> intelikey: theres a reason I hated dapper and upgraded to edgy immediately....too many things would break in dapper
<yknott> dell should have become a leader before linux on the desktop became "cool"
<genii> conr4 Well, linux does not hate you :) It is just a misunderstood gifted child that loves you
<conr4> jejejeje
<conr4> :'(
<SolidSource> LOL...anyone remember the IBM commercial about linux a few years ago
<intelikey> SolidSource that wasn't in the install.  someone made an update/security-update package using the un-patched source and RE-introduced that bug back into the system.
<genii> conr4 Well, if you are going all the way, you may want to install Edgy (either clean or by dist-upgrade) then your printer will likely work
<SolidSource> intelikey: well screw it, I like my edgy and feisty machines
<conr4> ok thanks
<conr4> but i am thinking have a partition with windows
<conr4> :'(
<intelikey> conr4 again sorry i let you work on that so long without noticing you were working in vain.
<enzo_> How do I convert the mpg and mpeg file to wmv or avi?
<SolidSource> LOL...heres the new slogan for Windows Vista:: "Windows Vista: its like a beautiful girl with every imaginable STD"
<intelikey> conr4 and feel free to complain gripe and rant about that problem... i have but no one seems to care.
<enzo_> LOL @ SolidSource
<conr4> ok no problem
<conr4> thanks for helping me
<unix_infidel> anyone here edgy to fiesty distupgrade?
<intelikey> np
<conr4> i dont speak english good because i am from guatemala
<unix_infidel> how smooth is the transition.
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: a few...
<conr4> nad its hard to me
<conr4> xD
<conr4> and*
<unix_infidel> conr4: there's also *ubuntu chans for espanol.
<unix_infidel> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: well being that its still in testing ...only minor problems, like limited samba and such
<unix_infidel> hmm.
<conr4> yes jajajaja
<enzo_> conr4: Aveces hay gente en kubuntu-es, pero no hay la misma ayuda
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: other than that its rather seamless
<conr4> but i want to imprive my english xD
<conr4> improve*
<conr4> si exacto
<conr4> exactly
<unix_infidel> SolidSource: beta should come out today correct?
<genii> unix_infidel: Yes, I did it on my ibm laptop
<SolidSource> unix_infidel: not sure... herd 6 is April 19th and final is supposed to be a week or 2 after that
<unix_infidel> genii: which model? and also which ubuntu install, server, alternative or full?
<intelikey> eeek i can only dl 160m more of packages and i'll have no place to put them.
<[pyro] > looking forward to the new kubuntu coming out
<genii> unix_infidel: Model A20 (p3 500, 128Mb ram, 4Gb hd) Xfce, standard Edgy otherwise
<SolidSource> ok wth....the kaffeine update today and now kaffeine won't start
* [pyro]  updates kaffeine to test
<SolidSource> [pyro] : ?
<enzo_> how do I convert MPG and MPEG to AVI or WMV?
* Skuller updated it and it works sweet
<intelikey> SolidSource aren't you the one that just said something about not using dapper for that reason.....
<Skuller> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<intelikey> :)
<unix_infidel> genii: i thought you said you installed fiesty on the laptop?
<[pyro] > SolidSource: ? :)
<SolidSource> intelikey: it probably will be solved with a logout
<genii> unix_infidel: Yes. It is Feisty dist running XFCE instead of KDE/Gnome (since only 4Gb HD)
<intelikey> SolidSource still updates should never break things.
<intelikey> but they do...
<intelikey> it happens.
<enzo_> !convert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> [pyro] : you said "updates kaffeine to test"...you haven't updated yet?
<genii> unix_infidel: It originally ran Dapper. Then I did dist-upgrade to Edgy. All was well. then I did next step to Feisty
<Skuller> ok regarding this update thing...why have there been 2 updates of wine in this week?
<[pyro] > SolidSource: no, im doing an update now :)
<Skuller> SolidSource: i also updates right now...and kaffeine is firing up
<Skuller> updated*
<unix_infidel> genii: hmm. xubuntu?
<intelikey> genii hmmm i did dist-upgrade hoary to dapper....
<[pyro] > !running_an_ebay_scam
<SolidSource> Skuller [pyro] : well it starts to open...and then dies for me...again might just need to logout
<Hasrat_USA> lol wine is still there even after the update? i thought the next update of wine would remove wine itself and replace it with vmware :P
<Skuller> lol
<yknott> why vmware when we have kvm?
<[pyro] > lol cool bot
<[pyro] > intelikey: rule 101, try turning it off and on again ;)
<genii> unix_infidel: Original install was gnome. Then i did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. Removed gdm for xdm.
<Skuller> SolidSource: yes..why dont you give it a shot?
<intelikey> [pyro]  ?
<SolidSource> Skuller: cause I don't want to logout
<intelikey> [pyro]  what you about ?
<[pyro] > sorry, that was for SolidSource.
* [pyro]  looks for his coffee
<Skuller> SolidSource: hmm...well then you should try something else...no idea then
<SolidSource> [pyro] : :P
* genii hands [pyro]  the lost coffee
<[pyro] > lol
<intelikey> :)
<[pyro] > c|_| ahhh
* Skuller giggles coz [pyro]  still hasnt realises that he drank his cuppo
<SolidSource> how did the coffee get lost? how did it have the chance?
<intelikey> is that a butt floating in that coffee ?
<genii> intelikey shhh I needed an ashtray
<Skuller> intelikey: nope...thats a yellow butter flake :)
<[pyro] > SolidSource: its a koffee, somewhat magical
<intelikey> lol
<Skuller> lol
<SolidSource> HAHA...kaffeine l LIVES AGAIN!
<Skuller> lol
<[pyro] > lol
<genii> unix_infidel I did have some acpi boot issues FYI
<SolidSource> now to figure out how to get Frostwire to use kaffeine instead of stupid mplayer
<beta> hi
<intelikey> genii what version ?   or was it hardware specific and accross the board ?
<conr4> hey what printer works with linux
<conr4> ???
<Skuller> conr4: umm...many
<SolidSource> conr4: Brother printers
<[pyro] > i think ill have to review my repositories. adept hangs at 99% on fetching updates.
<beta> i got some serious problems here might someone be able to help me with the updating system?
<intelikey> conr4 lots of them do.   hp mfd's  are well supported.
<Skuller> damn adept
<SolidSource> [pyro] : run update in konsole and find out what exactly
<intelikey> SolidSource brother...  eeeek.
<conr4> okz
<conr4> jajajaja
<genii> intelikey I had to remove my pcmcia nic every boot and reinsert it for it to get an IP. Seemed specific to IBM bios being pre-1999 or something. I forced it and worked after
<SolidSource> intelikey: I love brother printer...works perfecto
<conr4> but work with all linux?
<genii> arg
<intelikey> SolidSource odd you would say that.  brother is the only thing that i have actually had to dl drivers for.
<genii> ^^infidel
<[pyro] > SolidSource: yeah already on it :)
<conr4> okz :D
<SolidSource> intelikey: don't have to download drivers...the generic ones work just as good
<[pyro] > SolidSource: beryl was whinging for awhile, but i didnt have the key installed.
<intelikey> SolidSource not a generic one for this device.
<SolidSource> [pyro] : beryl changes too much, not worth the hassle
<beta> guys? ist really kinda important
<beta> its
<SolidSource> intelikey: huh?
<beta> i think the update messed up my whole system
<conr4> ok i have to go friends
<conr4> nice to met you
<[pyro] > SolidSource: oh the updating has worked great since i installed the key. It just updates then i restart X and away it goes. couldnt ask for more :)
<conr4> you are so nice
<SolidSource> beta: what?
<conr4> jejeje
<conr4> bye
<genii> unix_infidel: Did you get the msg I mistakenly sent for intelikey regarding the bios etc?
<SolidSource> [pyro] : well regular commands shouldn't get changed...but beryl does
<intelikey> SolidSource all in one brother   there was no generic driver.  and the dl worked for the printer but i never did get the scanner working from the pc
<unix_infidel> nope.
<[pyro] > SolidSource: how so?
<genii> unix_infidel I had to remove my pcmcia nic every boot and reinsert it for it to get an IP. Seemed specific to IBM bios being pre-1999 or something. I forced it and worked after
<SolidSource> intelikey: oh yeah, I have an all-in-one, networked, but the scanning has never worked...though  it works if its USB
<beta> SolidSource: well i did an update via update manager...i was wondering in the first place since it offered me new packages (i thought it just offers you security fixes and upgrades to installed packages?)
<intelikey> SolidSource this is usb
<intelikey> .....
<SolidSource> intelikey: HAHA
<beta> SolidSource: so completely fresh installs....anyway, i made the updates but update manager still kept telling their were updates
<nixternal> ?? Konqueror - the save password dialog that pops up after entering a password at a website, how do I disable it from asking me all of the time?
<s0kud0> when will the CD images for the feisty beta be released?
<SolidSource> beta: and when you do "fetch updates" it has no updates available?
<beta> in fact just one...an upgrade to checkinstall...but with the requested action not to install it
<beta> SolidSource: so of course it kept on complaining their were updates
<intelikey> nixternal in it's menu configure konqueror > privacy and security
<beta> SolidSource: wait...now to the real problem of it
<lontra> what's a good image manipulation program for kde?  krita?  or should i just install gimp
<SolidSource> beta: well sometime the adept_notifier gets messed up and reports theres updates even though there aren't any
<nixternal> intelikey: if it is, I am shooting myself
<genii> s0kud0: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/herd-5/
<s0kud0> I prefer gimp but I am sure there are lots of opinions
<intelikey> nixternal ues a B'B gun and aim at your foot.
<unix_infidel> gimpshop is good for afree software.
<intelikey> use
<beta> SolidSource: thankful your helping out btw...the real problem..shortly after i did the updates i realized all of my used kde applications have changed most of theri settings
<genii> s0kud0: I don't think there is yet a release-candidate
<s0kud0> I am wanting to try the beta release.. I want to see if it fixes something I had an issue with with the herd5 release
<beta> or got erased....also firefox keeps freezing
<genii> s0kud0: At any rate, in #ubuntu+1 they may know more
<beta> SolidSource: in fact even the icons and layout for some program changes altogether.....ktorrrent cant connect to anything anymore
<s0kud0> cool thx
<genii> s0kud0: np
<nixternal> intelikey: I knew it wasn't that easy
<SolidSource> beta: have you restarted for the new kernel to take affect?
<nixternal> I don't even see the privacy stuff under configure
<intelikey> yeah it's there.  tell it not to remember passwds
<beta> SolidSource: now i did uncomment the backport repo and did a restart and there ylou go...there were no more complaints about that checkinstall upgrade that didnt work anyway
<intelikey> nixternal what version ?
<nixternal> 3.5.6
<beta> SolidSource: nope since there was no message to do so...the stuff that got installed were mostly new packages..
<intelikey> well    3.5.2   has it.
<SolidSource> nixternal: what exactly are you looking for?
<nixternal> intelikey: I think you are right, I knew I had it disabled before
<SolidSource> beta: hmm, try "sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<beta> SolidSource: now this made me think of course....do i actually have to turn of the backport repo before i fecth updates.....since otherwise it might install components of newer version software over my old ones?
<intelikey> SolidSource to stop konq from asking about remembering passwds..
<nixternal> SolidSource: trying to shut off Konqi from askign me if I want to save a password everytime I visit a site and enter one
<SolidSource> nixternal: thats in konqui config
<beta> SolidSource: since it seems like thats what it did
<intelikey> that's what i said.
<beta> SolidSource: like iam saying amarok for example has a complete new layout...not only the settzings were set back
<nixternal> SolidSource: I have been through every nook and cranny in Konqi config and cannot find it
<beta> SolidSource: and that false update notification that stops when i uncomment backport
<nixternal> I have looked 4 times, I know it is possible, just can't remember
<intelikey> nixternal if you can't get there that way try something else....   kcontrol
<lontra> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<genii> beta You can specify versions in apt-get. eg:  sudo apt-get install yadda=>yadda.#.etc.here    or <yadda.#.etc
<intelikey> "if you can't get there from here, go some place else to start..."
<lontra> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<beta> genii: ok, but this happened via the system updater
<beta> i really have to understand what happened...here just fixing it wont help
<beta> otherwise ill end up messing my system up again
<beta> hm
<genii> beta So then if you have some prog that you want a specific ver of, search for the deb files you have in /var/cache/apt/archives   then use the apt-get syntax like i said to force the version to whichever you prefer
<beta> ok, i should have put it more simple probably
<beta> lets try it one by one
<intelikey> assuming you never run  apt-get clean
* genii prepares a large vat of strong coffee
<SolidSource> beta: one...don't use adept to update....it won't tell about any problems
<intelikey> genii big ash tray ?
<beta> the update manager is actually supposed to only install security fixes or upgrades to installed software...not to install new one
<beta> right or wrong?
<genii> intelikey: Hae :) Smart*ss
<SolidSource> beta: two,,,adept-notifier saying there is an update even though there isn't, is nothing new and doesn't harm anything
<SolidSource> beta: it will install new software if there is a need for it
<genii> beta update is different than upgrade
<beta> SolidSource: ok
<genii> beta update = apply all known fixes/etc to vers you currently run. Upgrade = go to the next ver if it's available
<beta> SolidSource: uhm, well there actually is a problem with it...since the update manager stops working then
<beta> it will just always stay in the taskbar saying there are updates
<beta> but anyway
<intelikey> beta update manager == something i would never use.
<SolidSource> beta: well I have it do that, but no other problems with it
<SolidSource> beta: but yeah, only do upgrades through konsole
<beta> i dindt do an upgrade...update
<genii> SolidSource: Yes, I don't use adept for that, just apt-get
<beta> just so there is no confusion
<beta> hm, but how do i know then if new ipdates are available?
<beta> updates
<SolidSource> beta: ok, you used the adept_notifier/updater for the upgrades?
<genii> run a cronjob that does apt-get update maybe once a day or week etc etc
<beta> SolidSource: no for updates only
* intelikey tries to remember if beta was the "if i can't do it without the key board, i just wont do it" guy or not......
<genii> intelikey: LOL
<SolidSource> beta: that doesn't make much since
<beta> intelikey: no in fact i use the terminal to install packages...and one of the first things i di was to attach one to konq ;)
<intelikey> genii we had a discussion about that yestergo.   trying to remember the nick tho.
<beta> which doenst mean i can do anything with it yet of course...i just fnd it way more easier to install  packages with
<intelikey> laptop was his nick.
<SolidSource> beta: what do you mean updates only?
<beta> SolidSource: why not?
* genii ponders itinerant laptop
<beta> SolidSource: uhm, like genii just told...upgrades = will upgrade your whole system to a new release....an update = just installes new fixes and updates to your current release, right?
<SolidSource> beta: umm thats one sense of it
<beta> SolidSource: and the update notifier per default will just do that....update not upgrade the release
<beta> right?
<beta> i mean im on dapper anyways so it should in my case at least
<SolidSource> beta: yes, but thats not whats going on
<[pyro] > heres a question for you guys. Im looking at getting a new phone, a PDA phone if possible. I currently have an O2 which runs winblowz mobile. I just want to make sure i can get one that i can sync to my linux dist. Any suggestions?
<SolidSource> beta: look at this command "sudo apt-get upgrade" that installs the available updates/upgrades for your current distro version
<intelikey> genii i was trying to remember if beta was he or not.  he's not.  then i remembered the guys nick...  so it was a moot point, and quite a useless rant.  but had it been he, that would be a differant storry....
<SolidSource> beta: that command is bassically the same thing that adept_notifier uses
<beta> SolidSource: right...thats what i thought it is supposed to do
<genii> intelikey :)
<beta> SolidSource: wait...do you mean by that it actually even upgrades to a new release?
<genii> beta You must keep in mind that whatever gui thing you use, it has some command-line backend. So using the backend directly is more useful and informative
<beta> since you used the term upgrade as well im confused
<SolidSource> beta: now "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will upgrade to the next version of your distro (eg: dapper >> edgy) as long as everything in your sources.list has been changed too
<intelikey> beta the only way you upgrade to a new release is if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list         that how ever is about to change with feisty.
<intelikey> beta i normally run   apt-get dist-upgrade     on this dapper box.
<beta> SolidSource: ok we got sorted out now i think
<SolidSource> beta: no matter what, unless you change your sources.list...you will never upgrade distro versions
<beta> +that
<beta> ok
<genii> edgy to feisty will likely use the dist upgrade manager
<beta> SolidSource: what would i have to put into my sources.list to fetch distro upgrades
<intelikey> the major differance in  apt-get upgrade   and apt-get dist-upgrade  is that  dist-upgrade will also update the kernel and any other system files.
<SolidSource> beta: youi have to change "dapper" to "edgy"
<SolidSource> intelikey: true
<beta> SolidSource: ok thats not what i did....hey, actually wait a second..
<beta> ;)
<intelikey> REPETING !  the only way you upgrade to a new release is if you edit /etc/apt/sources.list         that how ever is about to change with feisty.
<beta> intelikey: i never put in any of these two commands...just used the notifier
<beta> one mom.
<SolidSource> intelikey: he running dapper I think
<beta> i actually would be glad if i should have messed my sources up....then at least i would know what has been going on
<beta> yes dapper
<beta> nope my list is allright
<beta> yknott: i cant query you..but thx, i knew this though
<intelikey> SolidSource yes.   but i have no way to know for sure they won't impliment that in dapper...  it's just a meta package that has a pre/post install script that does something like   sed s/edgy/feisty/g /etc/apt/sources.list      or not much more than that....       from what i hear.
<SolidSource> beta: ok besides the the notifier getting stuck (nothing new there) and program settings getting reset (again normal),... whats the problem?
<SolidSource> intelikey: well if they do...oh well
<beta> SolidSource:  it is normal that all your application settings are getting reset again and again?
<SolidSource> intelikey: they may offer a way not to upgrade distro version
<beta> i hope your kidding me
<SolidSource> beta: they reset everytime you login?
<yknott> which application settings?
<yknott> do you keep booting in from the liveCD ? :)
<intelikey> beta yes which applications   and when are they reset   ?
<beta> Solidsources: er....i mean just the preferences for all the applications kde applications btw...which get saved in your /home folder...so you dont lose them
<beta> even after a new install...?
<yknott> so each time you log in, kde and its applications are back to their default settings?
<intelikey> beta unless you have kde set to start with a new empty session....
<SolidSource> beta: if its everytime you login, theres a problem...but if its only when you get a new version of a program, things will change for the updated files
<SolidSource> yeah, theres that setting to allow for a new empty session, which basically resets everything
<intelikey> SolidSource preferances shouldn't change there tho
<SolidSource> why offer it..don't know
<SolidSource> intelikey: depends on the changes made in the program....normally no though
<yknott> is there a specific program, such as the views in konqueror ?
<intelikey> SolidSource i mean on the upgrade.  it shouldn't affect preferances
<beta> SolidSource: there will be complete new release verions of installed software via sudo apt-get upgrade (or notfifier)?
<beta> i mean for example...bad one probably...FF from 1.5 to 2.02?
<intelikey> beta no
<intelikey> those things only show in backports and not often there.
<SolidSource> beta: it will do that if your repos have such upgrades/updates available
<SolidSource> beta: dapper does not get FF2.0.2 by default
<beta> intelikey: thats what i thought....but solid said "its only when you get a new version of a program" (that the settings are reset
<intelikey> dapper doesn't get ff2 by default
<beta> i know
<beta> it was just meant as an example
<SolidSource> beta: not always, but sometimes
<beta> ok.....confused....but anyway
<SolidSource> beta: ok, you did a fresh right?
<beta> do i have to uncomment backport before doing apt-get upgrade?
<beta> what do you mean by fresh?
<SolidSource> beta: if you change your sources.list, you have to do sudo apt-get update" and then that
<SolidSource> beta: fresh as in, reformat drive
<beta> yes, of course i always do that before installing something via apt
<SolidSource> beta: ok did you set all your settings up before the updates/upgrades?
<intelikey> beta yes your example considered.  this is the way that repos work.   the "main restricted uni/multiverse" is where the install comes from and the available pavkages, if something is released too late to get in there but the packagers want it included they will "backport" it,   then any security patches and bug fixes will be added in the "updates and security" repos.   new versions are not likely to be in anything but bac
<beta> well, what i think mitght have happened...i had backport enabled and it fetched (newer) backport packages for the kde applications and installed them over my antique dapper ones....hence it got real messed up
<noaXess> hi all
<beta> totally impossible?
<noaXess> what need i install, that i have write permissions to NTFS?..
<yknott> well for dist-upgrade you should jump only one iteration at a time; ie from breezy to dapper, from dapper to edgy, from edgy to feisty
<beta> it did fetch the list from the backport repo in adept notifier thingy...
<SolidSource> noaXess: FUSE or NTFS-3g....though its not recommended and could damage the partition
<intelikey> beta not impossable.  but do note that the backports  is as release specific as the main  is.    i.e.   dapper backports != edgy backports
<noaXess> SolidSource:thanks
<noaXess> SolidSource: is that fuse-utils?
<SolidSource> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<SolidSource> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<unix_infidel> anyone know where i can get gimp textures for windows styles?
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g  XXXX never mind...
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: Third generation Linux NTFS driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060920-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 112 kB
<beta> SolidSource: sorry didnt mean to ignore you...just had to get this question out "SolidSource> beta: ok did you set all your settings up before the updates/upgrades?" you mean the preferences for the kde applicazions? yes
<beta> intelikey: darn if my english just was better..
<pope1> Hey, I'm a fairly new kubuntu user, and while running Wine, I came across this...error?  repeatedly in the terminal: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<pope1> WHat the hell is that?
<SolidSource> beta: then it reset them? that shouldn't have happened, but if it did, reseting them not working?
<intelikey> beta it's probably better than mine.   i don't talk english.  i use a sothern dialect of american slang...
<beta> intelikey: so what do i have to do to make sure it doent fetch its updates for my programs coming from multi, main, uni, restricted from.....the backport branch?
<SolidSource> see intelikey can't even say southern with all its letters
<intelikey> beta comment out backports line in the sources.list  ?
<yknott> installing firefox 2.0.0.2, for example, over firefox 2, should not change the settings you had with the app - your bookmarks, history, so on
<intelikey> SolidSource south-ern   ?
<beta> Solidsource: yes it did...and the strange thing that actually makes me think it installed backport stuff over my usual officla packages is that the notifier stops complaing about updates if i uncomment the backport repo again
<intelikey> :)
<SolidSource> intelikey: lol
<beta> restting wont help like im saying whole application dont seem to work anymore...FF freezes
<beta> intelikey: ;) yes of course.....sorry my english isnt the best so i often fail getting things across appropriate
<SolidSource> beta: well, sounds kind of like conflicting packages
<intelikey> beta it sounds like you have a repo enabled that is not fully version compatable.     any non-ubuntu sources ?
<Iwonder|too> anyone killed their system doing the upgrader in the topic?
<SolidSource> beta: but autoremove should have taken care of it
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: huh?
<Iwonder|too> testing edgy>feisty upgrade
<dougb> is anyone here using kubuntu feisty?
<dougb> i have it running right now
<dougb> i installed it through ubuntu, but i'm downloading the kubuntu ISO right now
<beta> intelikey: well....if indeed backport will mix your offical packages up with the offical ones...why isnt anywhere said to uncomment it...or just enable it when you want to get a specific package from it...then uncomment again
<SolidSource> dougb: yes, but feisty talk is #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> oh dapper has a new update for "file"     /me gets
<dougb> i know SolidSource, i'm in there
<SolidSource> dougb: ok
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: yes but what did you mean?
<dougb> i was just wondering if there was a standing behind it, because it isn't talked about much in the ubuntu+1 room
<beta> mix your offical ones up with backport ones i meant
<beta> sry
<SolidSource> dougb: it is...just no one says "KDE" or "gnome" ppl just assume
<beta> this is my backport entry: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<dougb> i know
<chris_> can anyone tell me if virual hard drives work??
<SolidSource> beta: the backports are just as official
<Iwonder|too> the installer seemed to have finished,but on reboot,grub was fried,when was fixxed i seemed to have a "can't read filesystem" error like filesystem support was left out of the kernel
<SolidSource> dougb: but I have been using feisty for a while
<dougb> as have i, but the ubuntu flavor
<dougb> it's very nice
<intelikey> beta why there are no better warnings on the repos   i do not know.        i often warn people "don't use debian repos on ubuntu" and then several "know it alls" jump in and correct me to the point that the person i'm trying to help is so confused they don't know whether to 'poop or go blind, so they close one eye and fart'
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: did you have anything but the ubuntu-main repos?
<beta> intelikey: lol :D
<Iwonder|too> i had a few app-specific ones
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: you should have commented those off...
<Iwonder|too> didn't think nor read that i should comment them
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: use the sourse-o-matic...it will save you from things
<Iwonder|too> cool
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: if its not on that list...don't use it until the distro upgrade is finished
<beta> hm, ok
<Iwonder|too> not on my list of avaiable apps
<intelikey> beta but most people are so worried about having the "latest release" of everything that they ignore all warnings anyway.  then rant like mad when things break and threten to go back to windows where things work....
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: thats why you add that repo later and only uncomment it as needed
<intelikey> !worksforme | beta
<ubotu> beta: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Iwonder|too> k
<Iwonder|too> new to apt
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: and never use adept to upgrade
<beta> intelikey: i actually avoid enabling backport...i needed it though for something to work and before i enabled it i treid to find an answer to how it really works if updating comes in play...or lets say you want to apt-get FF and its in multiverse and backport as well
<beta> but couldnt find an answer
<beta> avoided
<Iwonder|too> SolidSource:  what would be the best means??
<beta> i will never go back to windows though...it may be a course for linux world
<beta> but thats how it is
<SolidSource> Iwonder|too: konsole.... "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Iwonder|too> k thx
<Iwonder|too> brb switching clients
<pirothezero> lol close one eye and fart, i like that
<intelikey> beta we're glad to have ya.    :)
<SolidSource> beta: well the backports shouldn't do anymore damage than the main ones...
<dougb> wow, KDE is so full of features, it is unreal
<intelikey> pirothezero lol
<SolidSource> and its better looking too
<beta> intelikey: i really just did it because it was need for some codec or something and it was described like that in the offical manuals...
<dougb> i didnt know you can have konquer automatically scroll websites by pressing ctrl+shift and an arrow key
<beta> couldnt get an answer here so hm
<Skuller> intelikey: lol nice explanation of debian repos...;)
<pirothezero> i some how managed to get kde and nautilis at once, not really sure what I did, but I like it rofl
<SolidSource> who would use a debian repo on ubuntu? how much sense does that make
<intelikey> Skuller well not an explanation on the repos.  but a comment on the problems with tring to warn people not to mix release repos.
<intelikey> SolidSource several   you've not been in here very long have you ?
<SolidSource> intelikey: I have, just was saying how stupid do you have to be to use a repo for a different distrobution
<intelikey> i've seen it maybe 25 or 30 times in the last year and a half.
<beta> intelikey: so, let me try it as smple as possible once more....if you actuaclly have backport enabled it WILL HAVE TO mess your system up when updating (provided you have software installed that is in backport and also in another repo)?
<intelikey> beta  not   WILL   but   CAN.
<intelikey> yes
<iPat> HI EVERYbody!
<SolidSource> beta: not "have to" but likely to
<beta> there is just simply no way to avoid it since it will take the newer version stuff from backport and overwrites your old stufff?
<SolidSource> beta: yes
<beta> intelikey: hehehe this is just great
<intelikey> beta you can force a downgrade of any package.
<beta> i knew it would have to happen....i knew it....hence i tried to clear that point before enabling backport
<intelikey> you can also disable backports and not let things upgrade from there.
<iPat> Can someone tell me witch of the 3 files of kubuntu should I download if I am using a Intel core duo mac?
<SolidSource> intelikey: and about your whole analogy on "have to have the latest version" not true...I'm waiting patiently for k3B 1.0 to get to edgy
<SolidSource> iPat: what kind of files?
<intelikey> SolidSource did i say your name in that statement ?   or are you "most people" ?
<SolidSource> intelikey: yes, I'm that fat
<beta> the fun part is though that i was the offcial described way to install that specific package...on 3 different manual locations...and nowhere was a hint that said hey dude uncomment backport again once your done otherwise your system might get fucked up after the next update X)
<intelikey> lol
<SolidSource> intelikey: jk
<iPat> yeah i mean is it the amd64 the i386 ? i think powerpc is not cuz this is an intel processor
<intelikey> beta you should add that comment to the wiki you visited...
<SolidSource> beta: ppl assume you know what you are doing in most tuts
<beta> ubunutu might be great but its documention has to be one of the worst out there really ;)
<SolidSource> iPat: oh...lol thats good question...
<beta> you know im the guy that installed dapper thinking it was the latest stable version since the offical german kubuntu site indeed tells you so ;)
<intelikey> the ubuntu wiki's are user supported and authored      to the best of my know so.
<SolidSource> ubuntuguide.org.....what great site
<SolidSource> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SolidSource> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iPat> thanx
<beta> intelikey: yes...i didnt mean to give you guys a bad time about it...sorry wasnt my intention i actually have settled with that circumstance
<beta> its just ironic
<SolidSource> stupid bot
<beta> im very thankful for your help
<miltos> goodmorning ppl:-] 
<SolidSource> iPat: trying to think...don't see any direct answer, never had a mac before
<beta> even more since ubunuts manuals seem to fail a lot
<iPat> No linux users  have a mac then ?
<SolidSource> iPat: oh there are a few...
<intelikey> beta you're welcome.
<intelikey> iPat some do and they may be in here but not paying attention....
<dougb> SolidSource: i have a question, does kubuntu not come with any GTK software?
<dgfdg> khu
<iPat> Thanx anyway
<SolidSource> dougb: nope, KDE is QT based
<dougb> sweet
* intelikey personally doesn't compare apples and bananas
<dgfdg> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dgfdg> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<dougb> i heard that QT is a much better platform, so maybe it'll get me into developing
<dgfdg> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<beta> intelikey:  how would i downgrade my packages...or is there any way to prove backport stuff got installed over old one?
<dgfdg> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<SolidSource> dougb: but you can install GTK apps fine, just make sure the GTK libs are installed
<dgfdg> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<beta> it would be really ahndy to actually verify that it was the problem
<Jucato> dgfdg: please stop that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<dgfdg> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<SolidSource> dgfdg: dude ..stop
<dgfdg> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@202.150.76.245]  by Jucato
<beta> handy
* SolidSource cheers jucato
<dougb> yeah i know, i have a bunch of GTK apps installed right now, since i went from ubuntu.  but i wasn't sure if some of the GTK apps for ubuntu were installed in kubuntu and used as a GUI frontend for configuring things
<genii> I just just hate spam
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
* Jucato works on his comman aliases again..
<dougb> oh SolidSource i know this is a feisty question, but you might know the answer.  in ubuntu there is the option "desktop effects" but i can't seem to find anything like that in Kubuntu to enable compiz effects
<SolidSource> dougb: sorry don't know....hate beryl/compiz
<dougb> ok, fair enough haha
<intelikey> beta try this first.     sudo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install $(dpkg -S LC_MESSAGES | cut -d: -f1 | tr ', ' '\n' | sort -u)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<SolidSource> dougb: but if so it should be under k-menu >> system
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@ziopc19.umcs.lublin.pl]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<beta> ok
<dougb> yea, there was nothing there.  maybe it is there, but its just jumbled in with the GTK apps
<SolidSource> dougb: but, it may need to be recompile/reconfigured for kde
<dougb> i downloaded the kubuntu herd5 ISO right now, so i'm going to go do a fresh install of it
<dougb> yeah im sure they have it
<dougb> well i'll be back
<dougb> peace
<intelikey> i got rounds.   later guys.     (and gals if any)
<beta> intelikey: what did the command do though?
<SolidSource> yes,,, we need more women in these channels using IRC....
<SolidSource> using Linux***
<intelikey> beta attempt to repair your system if it's got LC_MESSAGES   error messages about packages
<beta> intelikey: allright thank you very much i highly appreciate it
<beta> ok didnt seem to fix anything
<beta> a last question on that matter before i reinstall:
<[pyro] > heh i love it. currently using kubuntu live cd to fix a windows box
<beta> just wnat to make sure about it now
<SolidSource> beta: if you have no specific reasons for using dapper, try edgy, may fix a lot of your problems
<NaNO2x> soooo, beryl/ati experts?
<beta> solidsource: yes....i got dapper cuz the german kubuntu site tells you it is the latest stable
* SolidSource shivers at the thought of ATI and linux
<beta> ;D
<SolidSource> beta: well how stupid
<NaNO2x> :P
<SolidSource> beta: get edgy..... www.kubuntu.org
<beta> damn germans ;)
<NaNO2x> so would that be a no
<NaNO2x> solid
<beta> solidsource: already burned...will install it in a few minutes
<SolidSource> NaNO2x: ?
<NaNO2x> its just getting beryl to work the rest is fine now after some headaches
<beta> ok, so to make it 100% foolproof:
<SolidSource> beta: not 100%....but sure
<Jucato> NaNO2x: tried #ubuntu-effects or #beryl ?
<amrush> hello there ... I need a C++ compiler ... how can i get one ?'
<SolidSource> NaNO2x: eh, I like how Nvidia is nice to linux
<beta> if theres a software that lies in backport as well as in another repo...you got backport enabled...and you want to install that specific software via apt-get
<NaNO2x> from fglrxinfo
<NaNO2x> xlib: extention "xfree86-dri" missing on display ":1.0".
<NaNO2x> display :0.0 screen:0
<NaNO2x> opengl vendor string: mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<NaNO2x> opengl render string: mesa glx indirect
<NaNO2x> open gl version string: 1.2 (1.5 mesa 6.5.1)
<NaNO2x> no i havent
<yknott> [pyro] : i used kubuntu to fix a windows box as well; format/install ;)
<NaNO2x> i was looking for a beryl channel
<Jucato> !pastebin | NaNO2x
<ubotu> NaNO2x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<beta> apt-get might have problems knowing where to take it from....(backport or differen location)
<SolidSource> beta: no, you get which ever is the latest version
<Jucato> amrush: install the "build-essential" package
<makuseru> is there anything like a EQ analyzer like in amarok, but fullscreen?
<beta> just similiar to when updating
<beta> SolidSource: which will be backport righty right?
<SolidSource> beta: not always
<amrush> Jucato: already newest version
<beta> sheesh
<beta> ;)
<Jucato> amrush: then you already have a compiler. g++ (part of gcc)
<SolidSource> beta: they trying to solve such confusions in feisty
<beta> solidsource: sounds good...
<SolidSource> beta: but just remember www.ubutnu-nl.org/source-o-matic for you sources.list needs
<NaNO2x> how does that pastebin work?
<amrush> and where can i find that lol ... ?? neither can't be run in terminal
<beta> nan02x: just paste your stuff in and it gives you an url as far as im concerned
<beta> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> amrush: it's a command line app. you run it like "g++ foo.cpp -o foo" (the "-o foo" part creates an executable named "foo")
<NaNO2x> ah
<NaNO2x> i see
<SolidSource> NaNO2x: just a site so you don't clutter the channel...you paste outputs there, and give us the URL so we can examini it
<NaNO2x> i gotcha
<NaNO2x> gonna do that now
<NaNO2x> thanks
<amrush> aha ... thanks i will try that
<SolidSource> personally I like pastebin.sk...
<SolidSource> www.pastebin.sk
<beta> allright, i hassled you guys enough for the time being
<beta> ;)
<beta> SolidSource: as i said before...thx a heap for your help
<beta> bye
<SolidSource> beta: sorry couldn't grasp exactly what you were saying sooner
<beta> SolidSource: yes my bad...i need to work on my english i know
<beta> ok later
<beta> bye
<Jucato> dang he left...
<underdog5004> bleagh, I had to make my sources.list file point to the canadian repos cause I was getting "connection reset" errors with the us repos...anyone else have that problem?
* Jucato was going to ask when beta will transfor to rc or gold >:)
<amrush> jucato.. it says no such file or directory .. shouldn't it create it as u said ?
<SolidSource> ALRIGHT HOMIES.... Guten Nacht
<Jucato> night SolidSource
<makuseru> is there anything like a EQ analyzer like in amarok, but fullscreen?
<Jucato> amrush: er... substitute "foo.cpp" with C++ file you are trying to compile
<NaNO2x> gah i'm wondering if all this hastle is worth the switch to kubuntu, i'm used to gnome
<underdog5004> NaNO2x, yes, it is
<Jucato> it will probably be less of a hassle if you didn't use Beryl :)
<underdog5004> GNOME is teh. suxxors
<underdog5004> as it were...
<underdog5004> Jucato, but beryl is so pretty!
<amrush> jucato.. i know i would change that ... but i didn't write a program yet ... all i need is somewhere to write it :)
<Jucato> let's not go into that... :)
<NaNO2x> well the comp is fully functional other than beryl
<NaNO2x> i've never used beryl
<NaNO2x> but it looked fun
<NaNO2x> so i wana try it out
<underdog5004> NaNO2x, what's the problem you're having w/ it?
<NaNO2x> well i load into xgl
<Jucato> amrush: then you're not looking for a compiler, you're looking for an IDE or a text editor...
<NaNO2x> session
<NaNO2x> and everything seems to load
<underdog5004> lol, and no bar at the top of your windows?
<NaNO2x> but none of the beryl functions load
<NaNO2x> no thats all fine
<Jucato> NaNO2x: well, the problem you mentioned (beryl) isn't really caused by KDE (or GNOME for that matter)
<underdog5004> NaNO2x, did you set the window manager to Beryl?
<NaNO2x> no things like ctrl alt left right
<NaNO2x> yeah
<amrush> jucato.. aha, and how can i find that ?
<NaNO2x> one sec
<NaNO2x> let me do that pastebin
<underdog5004> I mean, did you right-click on the beryl icon, go to "Select Window Manager" and select Beryl?
<Jucato> amrush: Kate (installed by default) is an extra powerful text editor that does half of an IDE's job. KDevelop is a full-blown IDE
<NaNO2x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11461/plain/
<NaNO2x> yeas
<NaNO2x> but i think thats the point of the error
* underdog5004 hisses
<underdog5004> yeach, ati!
<NaNO2x> heh
<NaNO2x> yeah
<underdog5004> major bummer for you...
<NaNO2x> beryl does run under ati and my card is one of the supported ones
<Jucato> amrush: btw, IDE = Integrated Development Environment. it's an app that sort of integrates or combines separate apps or features that you would normally use in programming, for example a text editor + compiler
<iPat> hey guys What's the big diffence between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<underdog5004> I have no experience with that card...I had an ati rage 64 whatever...no drivers whatsoever
<NaNO2x> yeah
<Jucato> amrush: for simple stuff, you could get away with just using a text editor and running the compiler in the command line
<underdog5004> NaNO2x, hmmm, I trust that you've trolled the wiki?
<NaNO2x> i need to find someone who knows ati
<NaNO2x> yeah
<underdog5004> iPat, eyecandy
<NaNO2x> the byrel one and the ubuntu forums
<Jucato> NaNO2x: tried #ubuntu-effects or #beryl ? <--- repeating the suggestion
<NaNO2x> and some google sites on installing byrel with ati
<NaNO2x> :p
<underdog5004> NaNO2x, sorry man, but I can't help you...wish I could...
<NaNO2x> none of them are responding
<amrush> jucato: thanks .. but is it made specially for C or can i use another language on it, for ex, Java?
<NaNO2x> aye, tis not a problem
<NaNO2x> thanks for the understanding
<Jucato> amrush: what is made specially for C?
<bumzo> hi
<bumzo> kubuntu pple
<Jucato> NaNO2x: the #ubuntu-effects channel has links to pages/guides
<amrush> Jucato: Kate or KDevelop?
<bumzo> i have just replaced my CD rom with a CD WRITER but the system cannot see it. How do i go abt it?
<Jucato> amrush: Kate is a text editor. it doesn't care what language you are typing. KDevelop can do both C and C++. not sure about Java IDE's
<underdog5004> bumzo, maybe run udev from Konsole
<iPat> witch one have eyecandy ?
<makuseru> is there anything like a EQ analyzer like in amarok, but fullscreen?
<iPat> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<underdog5004> iPat, kubuntu has more eyecandy
<underdog5004> iPat, gnome seems to be strictly functional
<Jucato> makuseru: try asking in #amarok because apparently no one here knows the answer
<iPat> is that how you call the efects of 3d stuff ?
<amrush> Jucato: thanks .. i will see what can i do with this :)
<underdog5004> iPat, also just the look and feel of the icons and desktop
<iPat> ok so is the equivalent of the aqua on a mac
<underdog5004> iPat, much nicer, imho
<underdog5004> nicer than gnome
<iPat> Cool
<underdog5004> I think you can customize it to look like aqua...not sure how, though
<iPat> I am now downloading the kubuntu
<iPat> I saw many diffents skins on this OS
<underdog5004> iPat, good for you, if you have any questions, come on back here!
<NaNO2x> and i already read all of those wikis
<iPat> Thanx I will be around
<underdog5004> genii! my good friend!
<genii> underdog5004: Heyas :)
* genii hands underdog5004 a large coffee
<underdog5004> oh man, I bought an nvidia geforce 5500 PCI video card and loaded beryl!
<genii> Sorry for lag, most active in #ubuntu atm :)
<underdog5004> I almost crapped myself when it worked!
<underdog5004> lol
<NaNO2x> :P
<underdog5004> that old ati one is out for good!
<NaNO2x> my card will beat yours out when it is loaded
<NaNO2x> 512 shared memory 256 solid
<NaNO2x> :p
<underdog5004> NaNO2x, just fine for me...my mobo doesn't have pci-e nor agp
* underdog5004 hands genii...a handshake
<bumzo> underdog5004 ... how do i do that ?
<underdog5004> bumzo, open up Konsole, then type udev
<bumzo> underdog5004: what exact command do i write?
<underdog5004> bumzo, open up Konsole, then type udev
<genii> underdog5004: I'm just getting so disappointed every day with ATI
<underdog5004> but that may not work properly...
<bumzo>  underdog5004: bash: udev: command not found
<underdog5004> genii, serial! I mean, I don't know if they getting graft from microsoft or what...
<underdog5004> bumzo, then I'm out of knowledge...ask genii
<Skuller> btw tis bin like more than 3 months since ATI was takenover by AMD
<bumzo> jucato: hi
<Jucato> hi bumzo
<bumzo> geni: need your help...cant seem to find my new cdwriter which i have just installed
<NaNO2x> whos ati smart here?
<bumzo> hi jucato: long time, you good?
<Jucato> no I'm bad. very baaaaad :)
<genii> bumzo Unfortunately I'm overextended at the moment for helping ppl :( Perhaps Jucato or someone else can asist
<Jucato> oh I'm bad w/ hardware... :(
<bumzo> Jucato: trying to install my new cdwriter ...cant see it from storage media ... any idea?
<epimeth> *yawn* gmorninig
<underdog5004> genii, you are a gnu/hero!
<Skuller> *yawn* gnite all
<underdog5004> I'm going to bed...too much alcohol and not enough sleep
<underdog5004> lol
<epimeth> gnight!
<bumzo> genii: i understand thanks ... but do u have an idea
<Jucato> bumzo: my only hunch would be you need to add an entry to /etc/fstab file...
<Skuller> yea me too...too much homework n no sleep
<Jucato> er... did you add or replace a drive?
<bumzo> epimeth: how do i get my system to see my dcwriter?
<epimeth> too early for direct questions!
<bumzo> jucato: and how doe ''we'' do that?
<epimeth> bla
<epimeth> lemme brush my teeth
<bumzo> bla=bila?
<Skuller> ah..now i know where that smell was coming from
<Skuller> no offence:)
<Jucato> bumzo: sorry, it was really just a hunch...not really sure what to do..
<bumzo> hhmm... i feel u jucato
<bumzo> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
* Jucato hasn't added any drive yet
<genii> bumzo pls restate the question to save me sscrolling :)
<epimeth> bumzo: in order to make sure we're not all gonna start searching like crazy for nothing... does it appear in the bios probe?
<epimeth> becuase if not there is nothing we can do... either you didn't plug it in properly, its busted, or you didn't set the master/slave jumper correctly
<genii> bumzo Yes. if bios detects is useful. Also whether you have any gaps between drives logically eg: ide0drive0 exists ide0drive1=noexist ide1drive1=cd
<epimeth> I'm having a problem with x... I get the login screen (kdm) but the window manager doesn't load... I get thrown back to the login
<epimeth> how do I set my window manager in kdm?
<epimeth> anyone?
<genii> options change the session type
<bumzo> genii: amm ... eer wil li have to rebot to check my bios? but am kinda positive it does
<epimeth> bumzo: yes
<epimeth> bumzo: just a precaution :-)
<epimeth> bumzo: cuz half the computer probllems are solved by "are you sure it's plugged in?"
<genii> bumzo Well, if you have some logical gap between master hd on primary ide and master hd (cdrom) on secondary, put the cdrom at slave on primary ribbon
<genii> make sure the jumpers are correct
<epimeth> genii: whups... my bad!  it jumps back only *after* kde loads.... I get the desktop, then I guess something causes KDE to crash... how do I check what programs run on kde startup?  or check a log of what kde loaded?
* NaNO2x pulls out hair
<genii> epimeth some autostart folder in home dir I think
<epimeth> there was just .desktop
<bumzo> genii: actually waht i did is took out my cd rom ... replaced it with the cd writer ...its a slave on IDE 1
<genii> bumzo the old cdrom worked in there for ubuntu?
* genii suspects jumpers
<bumzo> oh perfectly yes genii
<genii> bumzo OK, make sure the master device on that ribbon is on the end of the cable. Put the cd writer in the middle of the cable if it's supposed to be the slave.
<genii> (usually factory set to cable select)
<kraut> moin
<bumzo> genii; wait your right .. .could be jumpers ....need to restart
<genii> I'll be here
<epimeth> genii: did I not *say* jumpers?
<genii> epimeth :)
<[pyro] > genii :)
<[pyro] > coffee :)
<epimeth> do I *have* to write the person's name before everything I say??? grrrrrr
<epimeth> coffee sounds like a good idea
<epimeth> question is do I make my own or go down to the corner?
<[pyro] > coffee seems to taste so much better when someone else makes it
<genii> I agree
<epimeth> especially if its a cute barista
<epimeth> but I make one mean cup....
<epimeth> we got the high quality gourme' shit in the fridge :-)
<genii> If bumzo returns please tell him I'm returning shortly
<genii> (cofferun)
<[pyro] > lol
<epimeth> if bumzo returns tell him I won't help him anyway :-p
<epimeth> (coffeewalk)
<angela> today feisty beta will be out?
<unix_infidel> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<bumzo> oh no
<bumzo> genii: u thee?
<bumzo> heloo
<[pyro] > bumzo: he went to get coffee
<genii> bumzo I just sat down
<[pyro] > <genii> If bumzo returns please tell him I'm returning shortly
<[pyro] > <genii> (cofferun)
<[pyro] > lol
<genii> [pyro]  thanks nyhow :)
* Skuller thinks people here drink a lot of coffee
<[pyro] > lol
<bumzo> oh no
<bumzo> Genii: u thee?
<genii> Yup
* [pyro]  hands Skuller a coffee
<genii> bumzo Yes alive and kicking :)
<genii> With coffee and muffins I might add
<Skuller> [pyro] : *gulp gulp gulp...ahhhh*...that felt good...thanks buddy
<bumzo> now i have even bigger probs ... i cant locate my ORIGINAL cd rom even after replacing it back to my system genii
* Jucato point [pyro]  to the Tab key for nickname completion in IRC...
<genii> bumzo I think in bios you need to: make sure all hd detection for all 4 spots are set to "auto
<genii> bleh
<[pyro] > Jucato: ?
<Jucato> !tab | [pyro] 
<ubotu> [pyro] : You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> [pyro] : saves you from having to include the < > in genii's nick
<genii> bumzo I think in bios you need to: make sure all hd detection for all 4 spots are set to "auto". Then check the ribbon to make sure it is seated properly in the motherboard. then check the jumperson th 2 drives and have the drive which is jumpered for master at the end of the cabe, drive jumpered for slave in the middle.
<[pyro] > Jucato: oh, i am using tab. Bitchx is converting it for me
* [pyro]  pets his bitchx
<bumzo> genii ... got it ... logging off again
<Skuller> bumzo: and also make sure they are being detected in the bios by their brand/model names
<genii> Then see if bios autodetect sees them. If it does then change it back to auto again instead of leaving it
* Jucato pets his konversation :)
* genii eats his banana muffins
<bumzo> ok .. got it genii
* Skuller pets his whole OS and feels proud of switching to opensource OS from Mzost's crazy a** sh*t
<dmbkiwi> Anyone know why audio ripping is painfully slow in kaudiocreator?
<dmbkiwi> Is there a faster cd ripper somewhere?
<Skuller> dmbkiwi: have you ripper with other tools before?
<Jucato> !ripping
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Jucato> dmbkiwi: try that link ^^^
<genii> Jucato Nice :)
<dmbkiwi> Skuller: yeah I've ripped before.  Always seems slow.  I'll have a look at that link
<pappy_> hi
<pappy_> does anyone know if HP scanjet 4p works with kubuntu?
<Skuller> dmbkiwi: ohh sorry...i just wanted to eliminate the doubt of you ripping for the first time with the current tool...since many people who rip for the first time think something's wrong with that tool coz its 'ripping' is slower than normal 'song copying'
<Skuller> song=file
<[pyro] > hehe soon it will be !question and !answer from ubotu and we can just sit back and relax :)
<[pyro] > oh and drink coffee
<Skuller> hehe
<Skuller> i still want to make ubotu go into a loop by editing his !ubotu and replacing it with !ubotu creating an endless loop :D
<genii> pappy_ Yes, it works great :)
<pappy_> with which scsi card?
<bumzo> genii: am back All is well with bios jumpers and motherboard ide pin etc. i have even seen the cd rom on bios and its on auto
<bumzo> genii: but i just cant see it when kubuntu loads
<genii> pappy_ Adaptec 29160
<NaNO2x> heres an update i got it to here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11468/plain/
<[pyro] > uhoh, laptop batt dieing
<genii> bumzo OK, please pastebin /etc/fstab
<[pyro] > heh, thats better. Its always a mad rush to find the power adaptor
<pappy_> and  i just install the card plug in the scanner and that's it?
<[pyro] > always a race against time between me and hibernate :D
<genii> pappy_: You need the scanimage program but it should be in there already
<pappy_> where do i check for this?
<bumzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> pappy_: Do you have Kooka or XSane appearing as a program you already have? If so, it is installed
<Owean> what is the ubuntu repo that includes the latest mplayer?
<pappy_> i have kooka
<Owean> ubotu mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<bumzo> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11469/
<Owean> ubotu xine
<genii> pappy_ Good, then the backend is already there. you should be able to just plug it in and good to go
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bumzo OK reading
<pappy_> ok i'l try thank you
<bentob0x> we're using NFS between two machines here and everyday it's a new port we need to use when mounting the apache htdocs onto the second machine, anybody knows a workaround to avoid opening a new port in the firewall everyday?
<genii> bumzo Change hdb to hdc
<genii> bumzo Wait
<bumzo> genii: wah was abt to .. .ehe
<genii> bumzo It is master or slave on second ribbon? Also is the other thing a hd or cd
<bumzo> genii: yes...
* genii ponders this doubly ambiguous answer
<bumzo> Genii: its a slave on ide1, the master is the HDD thats running kubuntu
<genii> bumzo OK, so hdd not hdc
<genii> For you is ide1 the second ide ribbon or the first ide ribbon?
<genii> eg: When I say ide1 I mean the secondary ide controller
<genii> whereas ide0 would be the first
<bumzo> genii:how do i edit that? its telling me i dont have write access ...i rane /etc.fstab on run
<genii> bumzo kdesu kate
<bumzo> genii: sorry u lost me there .. i run ''kdesu kate'' on terminal?
<bumzo> ...or ''run command''
<genii> yes
<[StingRay] > Hi all. I just reinstalled due to broken HDD. Can I use the kernel I compiled from my previous install on this PC?
<genii> terminal/konsole
<genii> bumzo After looking closer at your fstab paste, I see what I think is the issue
<bumzo> genii:ok ...am there its a blank page written ''untitled''
<genii> bumzo OK, so open up now /etc/fstab
<genii> bumzo Forget the changes I said earlier. your paste indicates you have no second ide controller being used
<genii> bumzo The only change to make:    where it says noauto  in the line containing hdb     just change only this to auto instead
<genii> bumzo Then save the file. Then from konsole do:    sudo mount -a   with some cd you want to read
<genii> (in the drive)
<pappy_> Hi i'm trying ti rip some songs from acd and make them mp3. i try to use KAudioCreator but when i start it gives me a message that No encoder has been selected and Please select an encoder in the configuration. Any ideas of how to do this?
<Jucato> pappy_: you have to install LAME
<pappy_> from apt?
<Jucato> !ripping | pappy_
<ubotu> pappy_: To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Jucato> yes
<bumzo> genii: am in the etc flder but cant see fstab
<pappy_> ok i don't have lame installed so i will instale it and try again. thx
* genii cogitates
<genii> bumzo OK, quit kate. Go to konsole. Type in:    sudo nano /etc/fstab
<genii> bumzo make the change from noauto to auto in there. To exit use ctrl-x   then Y to save it. Then do still in konsole:   sudo mount -a
<bumzo> genii:am there
<genii> bumzo With some cd in the drive
* genii sips his coffee and considers the evil kdesu
<pappy_> ok installed lame but the same message again. do i have to reboot or something?
<beta> if i reinstall and want to get rid of all the stuff in /home/user/ beside my personal datafolder there what would i have to do?
<beta> i mean if i delete the setting some instantly will get retsored
<genii> beta if no other folders in there except for that one folder do rm ~/*
<beta> settings
<bumzo> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11472/
<genii> bumzo OK looking
<genii> bumzo Change:
<genii> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<genii> to be:
<genii> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,auto     0       0
<beta> genii: well its like that /home/user/ then 4 folders i want to keep
<genii> Sorry for multiline guys, wanted clarity
<genii> beta to delete the folders you DON'T want use rm -R ~/<<unwanted foldernamehere>>
<beta> seperated by spaces?
<genii> bumzo After you make the change, use ctrl-x (ctrl key and x key together) to exit.
<bumzo> genii: what command do i put in to let me edit ...cant seem to edit
<beta> hm crap
<beta> is there actually any problem with keeping some setting files from dapper when reinstalling edgy over it?
<bumzo> genii: wait .. i have
<genii> bumzo Use the keyboard arrow keys to navigate. Position the cursor in between the letters noauto such: no|auto then hit the backspace key twice. Then hit ctrl key and hold it down. then hit the x key. release both keys. When the prompt asks to save the file hit Y key. when it shows the filename to save as just hit enter.
<bumzo> genii: now should i '' sudo mount -a ''?
<bumzo> did that genii
<genii> bumzo OK LOL
<sandro__> hi all .. is there a way to DISable the mouse-feature, that pressing left+right mousebutton together simulates a "middle" mouse button click !?
<genii> bumzo so now in konsole, :    sudo mount -a
<genii> bumzo if no complaints from that command (with some readable cdrom in the drive) then issue in konsole:  ls /media/cdrom0
<genii> bumzo If it shows a listing it worked
<Jucato> sandro__: I think in xorg.conf, the option "Emulate3Buttons" "true" line
<bumzo> genii: mount: No medium found mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<genii> sigh
<sandro__> Jucato:  that line actually exists in my xorg.conf :) thank you ill test right away
<nonuda_> is there any command to check of my xorg version?
<genii> bumzo just type: mount   and tell me if it shows /dev/hdb mounted
<Jucato> sandro__: you will need to restart X for it to take effect
<tempnick> i need to modify my /boot/grub/menu.lst file in order to have my windows partition show up on the boot.... does gedit not work in kubuntu?
<sandro__> ok
<Jucato> nonuda_: apt-cache policy xorg
<bumzo> genii: ...wait, it worked. i put in another cd .... it auto poped
<Jucato> nonuda_: or in KInfoCenter
<nonuda_> ok
<genii> bumzo The sda1 line is for some usb drive etc so don't worry about it
<Jucato> tempnick: no. because gedit is a GNOME app. use kdesu kate instead of gksudo gedit
<beta> is it a problem to keep some setting files in /home/user/ from dapper then installing edgy over it?
<bumzo> u good GENII: let me put it my cd writer now
<tempnick> Jucato: so using> gksudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst would allow me to append to the file?
<Jucato> all bumzo needed was one cup of genii :)
<genii> bumzo As it turns out the actual problem was minor but it was discovering where it was that was convoluted ROFL
<Jucato> tempnick: no. if you're on Kubuntu use "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.list"
<genii> <<communication errors!>>
<Jucato> genii: what was the actual problem?
<genii> Jucato his fstab line for the cdrom was set to noauto as an option when it should have been auto
<Jucato> aaaah
<genii> Jucato Although triplechecking the jumpers and cabling etc is always agood idea anyhow :)
<Jucato> that's what they always say... whenever they misdiagnose something :P
<exence> helo
<exence> pouvez vous me donner le lien kubuntu.fr
<genii> Jucato the crux of the problem was that I thought he had his cdrom on secondary ide ribbon when it really was on the primary.
<Jucato> !fr | exence
<ubotu> exence: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bumzo> genii: u thee
<genii> bumzo Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of windoze I shall fear no evil.... LOL    ... Iam no "thee" yet my son
<Jucato> lol
<bumzo> genii: lol ...the first geek with a sense of humour
* genii recommend Jucato however, for sainthood
<Jucato> O.o
<bumzo> genii: tell me what command did we use to get to the console where we altering the ''noauto'' ?
<beta> people help me here it may be painfully basic but i have no clue
<nonuda_> guys i just found a list of ati driver for my old ati rage, but i'm so confuse to choose the correct driver for my system, can anybody take a look at this http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=12629 and give me a suggestion
<beta> and i dont want to mess up my freshinstall
<Jucato> genii: please don't tell me that you're going to make  martyr out of me... :/
<genii> bumzo The sudo command is to run things as root. The other program is called nano. It is a simple text editor
<bumzo> so it was ''sudo nano kdsu kate'' ?
<Jucato> n
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> sudo nano <file> <--- command line text editor
<tempnick> if my windows partition is /dev/hda2... then when editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, should i add root (hd0,2) at the bottom of the file?
<bumzo> sudo nano /etc/fstab?
<genii> bumzo No. for graphical applications which use the KDE, it is kdesu <appname> for commandline it is sudo <appname> for gnome it is gksu <appname>
<Jucato> tempnick: hda2 = hd0,1
<Jucato> !grub | tempnick
<ubotu> tempnick: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tempnick> what about chainloader? is +1 acceptable?
<genii> beta Still trying to clean out your home dir?
<beta> beta: yes, the problem is that certain setting files keep restoring after deleting
<genii> beta Well, since you are in an active session, this will happen. Boot to a livecd and do it
<tempnick> title		Microsoft Windows XP
<tempnick> root		(hd0,1)
<tempnick> savedefault
<tempnick> makeacive
<tempnick> chainloader	+1
<Jucato> !pastebin | tempnick
<ubotu> tempnick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tempnick> does that seem to make sense to add to my menu.lst if my xp partition is on hda2?
<genii> tempnick Yes
<Jucato> tempnick: that's "makeactive" not makeacive btw
<nonuda_> jucato, can u guide me?
<tempnick> oops... lol... thanks Jucato :)
<genii> tempnick Except for the typo
<Jucato> nonuda_: sorry. don't know ati :/
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a program like maxivista that's crossplatform.
<Jucato> what's maxivista?
<unix_infidel> using multiple computers is knackering me pertty quick.
<Jucato> please not something to do w/ Vista
<Jucato> :)
<tempnick> thanks :) i'm gonna give it a try now
<beta> genii: that would mean though id first have to set file permissions to rw everyone then livecd..edgy install then setting the default file permissions for /home/again?
<unix_infidel> Jucato: its windows yes, but not anything to do with vista.
<Jucato> what does it do?
<unix_infidel> i need a crossplatform alternative, perferably FOSS
<MuJ> unix_infidel: synergy
<unix_infidel> MuJ: no i use synergy
<MuJ> eehh.. no.. sry
<MuJ> it's not the same I see :P
<rebecca_> hey peoples, anyone had problems with firefox outputting sound recently? i think a recent update broke it..
<genii> beta You don't need to change perms on anything. Just boot to livecd. Mount your old / on something convenient like /mnt/old  then switch to a console or use the konsole. prepend the rm commands with sudo. eg: rm /mnt/old/home/myusername/* && sudo rm -R /mnt/old/home/myusername/<<some folder to discard>>
<genii> beta Then install the new OS from livecd keeping the same partitionyou had before for home
<unix_infidel> http://www.ubergizmo.com/zoom.php?img=2007/3/seven-monitors_large.jpg
<unix_infidel> Jucato: that's what maxivista can do.
<genii> beta I forgot to add sudo before the first rm command btw. Put it in
<beta> genii: this mean everyone can acces and delete your /home/ folder via a live cd?
<unix_infidel> that's actually five high end computers linked together by software
<genii> beta Yes
<beta> wow
<genii> beta A thought occurs
<unix_infidel> http://www.stefandidak.com/office/index.php
<beta> ;)
<unix_infidel> more here ^^^
<Jucato> unix_infidel: wow...
<unix_infidel> i have multiple LCD's on multiple computers i need something like maxivista.
<Jucato> that goes beyond my curreny puny technological knowledge...
<genii> beta Did you have a separate partition of your hard drive for the directory /home or was it just a regular directory in /
<Admiral_Chicago> hello all
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago :)
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<Admiral_Chicago> how are you all
<genii> Bizarre, italics
<Jucato> what? no smiley? :(
<beta> makes you wonder what all the security fuss is about then...just insert knoppix and bam
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato!!! :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<beta> genii: seperate partition
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i'm a bit...inebriated at the moment, much to celebrate tonight.
<genii> beta Thats why a bios password is good. Or disabling cdrom/floppy boot in bios and locking it out with a bios password
<Jucato> beta: once someone else has physical access to the computer, any security is for naught...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: btw, have you looked at apport recently?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ooh :)
<genii> beta OK, if a separate partition then after deleting whatever in there from livecd you are good to do a new install
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: looked at it? yeah I've seen it... but haven't really used it..
<beta> yes, but bios passwords can be resetted as far as i know
<beta> hm ok anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> its very cool. but we are up to our eyeballs in crash reports
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: question. is there a way is klipper to paste a string by just using a keystroke?
<beta> i bet i will mess it up and delte all my stuff
<genii> beta Then back it up somewhere as well
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you mean Ctrl+V?
<beta> genii: i cant thats the problem
<bumzo> genii:
<bumzo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> beta ftp it somewhere
<beta> im ashamed i dont get commands you gave me
<beta> i didnt get
<bumzo> Genii: i have loaded my cd writer now ... taken out the cd rom look waht i got ...
<genii> bumzo OK I'll have a look
<amrush> Jucato: I'm back, I wrote the program i created the executable.. but i cannot execute it .. I can see the icon on the desktop but i can't use it
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no. i mean if I have 3 pastes, is there a way I can have 1 paste with alt + 1, 2 paste with alt + 2 or something like that
<beta> genii: i mean what does the first do and what the second?
<bumzo> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11474/
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: oh not really sure
<beta> genii: what do i have ti put in if i want to get rid of all files in that specific folder beside the one i write out?
<amrush> Jucato: is there a special program that i should open it in ?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, richard said you had _all_ the answers
<beta> will put it all in one folder to play it safe ;)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: he did?
* Jucato thwacks nixternal
<Admiral_Chicago> lol, in #ubuntu-chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> hahaha
<Jucato> amrush: if it's a program that's meant to run in the command line, you have to run it in Konsole
<bumzo> genni: seen?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: there is one way... but not exactly the way you want
<genii> beta sudo rm /mnt/old/home/myusername/*                   <-- this removes just whatever files are in your old home dir if it's mounted under /mnt/old directory from the livecd --  && <-- this lets you put more than 1 command in a single line  --   sudo rm -R /mnt/old/home/myusername/<<some folder to discard>>  <-- you do this to recursively remove any crap folders with stuff you don't want...
<genii> ...that happens to be in your home dir. You need to maybe repeat this with whatever names in place of the folders you wish to remove
<Admiral_Chicago> i know you can do it my moving and clicking, i want it by keystrokes
<genii> bumzo, sorry not yet was answering beta
<bumzo> genii?
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe actions can do it
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: Ctrl+Alt+V to show the list, cursor keys to move up/down, press Enter, then Ctrl+V
<genii> bumzo Going there nowe, don't worry
<Jucato> no I was talking about keyboards ^^^
<bumzo> ooh ... ok was wondering WTF : genii lol
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'll keep that in mind
<genii> bumzo it looks like some paste from inside the nano program? I thought you got some error when you unmounted a cdrom
<bumzo> no no .. when i installed the new cd writer
<bumzo> genii:
<genii> bumzo Please explain in a more clear way
<KiPSeRoN> !harden
<ubotu> harden: Makes your system hardened. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.22 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 52 kB
<genii> bumzo If the mount command is giving some error and the /etc/fstab file you pasted is what it has in it right now, you need to make lines 13 and 14 one long line
<genii> bumzo eg: not
<genii> /dev/hda5 /media/h
<genii> da5 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<genii> but:
<genii> /dev/hda5 /media/hda5 vfat rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<genii> Sorry for multiline but neccesary for clarity
<KiPSeRoN> !crack
<ubotu> crack: Password guessing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0a-9 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 172 kB
<genii> !jacktheripper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jacktheripper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> hmm
<bentob0x> we're using NFS between two machines here and everyday it's a new port we need to use when mounting the apache htdocs onto the second machine, anybody knows a workaround to avoid opening a new port in the firewall everyday?
<beta>  genii: what is the *"" for?
<beta> "*"
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: check this out....
<uros> hi all. trying to install a program with cmake and get error: "MESSAGE Qt qmake not found!"
<genii> beta * is a "wildcard" when you put * in a command in place of a filename it means ALL filenames
<uros> am i missing any packages or should i set some additional arguemnets with cmake?
<genii> beta If you put something like instead ab?cd    the ? would cover all files from ab0cd to abzcd
<beta> got it!
<genii> beta if you put somebeginning*  then all files matching the filname somebeginning with any ending would match
<beta> ok working
<beta> thx dude
<genii> beta Glad to assist
<beta> ok, lets see how this works in action... ;)
<beta> dau on the loose
<beta> later
<genii> bumzo I need to do some actual work here in the office. Is everything OK?
<genii> hmm looks like he went somewhere
<gravygoat> /
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: http://katapult.kde.org/wiki/Main_Page#Links
<Admiral_Chicago> working on that now
<Admiral_Chicago> bed now
<bumzo> genii :
<bumzo> genii: u thee
<PsychoChicken> hello, I have the following problem: java plugin works only in firefox and not konqueror.
<PsychoChicken> I have sun-java5-plugin installed and there's a /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/mozilla-javaplugin.so -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<PsychoChicken> only firefox picks up the plugin
<bumzo> genii: u thee?
<genii> bumzo Yea though I walk through the valley of the shadow of windoze I shall fear no evil.... Well, yes, I am around for a moment or two longer
<bumzo> genii: lol, i saw that coming
<bumzo> genii: ok quick one i have mounted my cd rewritable
<bumzo> genii: i mean installed it ... my cd writer
<genii> bumzo Good :) Hopefully I can gracefully slip into the shadows here then and go do my real job  ROFL
<bumzo> genii: went thru the usual drill its visible in bios. but this time i put it in ide2 and its a primary now
<bumzo> genii: from fstab ... i get this /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,auto     0       0
<bumzo> genii: meaning its there
<bumzo> genii: lol ...n wahts ur real job
<genii> bumzo A sysadmin
<bumzo> genii: cooool
<bumzo> genii: so how do i get to my cd-rw?
<genii> bumzo If it is master on other ribbon now, change /dev/hdb /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,auto 0 0      to:  /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,auto 0 0
<genii> bumzo The file fstab does not show the things that are mounted. Only the possible things you can mount. To see what is mounted , type in konsole:   sudo mount
<genii> bumzo If you see some device mounted there with is09660 or udf filesystem and you have a cd or dvd in the drive, then it is working
<_4strO> yop yop all
<genii> And to preempt nitpickers and for clarification: /etc/fstab shows the operating system how to mount certain devices, which filesystems to try  and so on. It is not strictly a list of possible things you can mount in the larger sense since you can have partitions which appear in /dev as something but do not appear in the /etc/fstab file
<genii> bumzo If after you have changed hdb to hdc in the /etc/fstab file and no joy, try hdc1
<uros> hi all - googling about my installation problems - found "You have to have qmake in your $PATH" - how do i do this?
<bumzo> genii: yes and i did 'sudo mount -a'
<cpk1> fstab is what should get automounted
<bumzo> but nothing
<CarinArr> uros: do you have qt installed?
<uros> carinarr: yes, but on cmake i get "MESSAGE Qt qmake not found!"
<CarinArr> what does "which qmake" give you
<bumzo> genii: device /dev/hdc1 does not exist
<cpk1> bumzo: if its a cdrom then you dont specify a partition
<genii> bumzo OK, so back to hdc then.
<cpk1> it would just be /dev/hdc
<uros> carinarr: /usr/bin/qmake
<CarinArr> are you trying to install cmake or use cmake
<genii> bumzo Then do the : sudo mount -a again. then in konqueror try to go to the dir /media/cdrom0
<uros> carinarr: use cmake
<CarinArr> uros: what version of qt do you have installed?
<uros> carinarr: 4.2
<bumzo> genii:
<bumzo> bumzo@Bumzo:~$ sudo mount -a
<bumzo> mount: No medium found
<bumzo> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<CarinArr> uros: i don't use cmake but i've heard that the one in repositories don't like qt 4
<uros> carinarr: tnx. will try to compile a newer one
<CarinArr> uros: i suppose you can try installing qt3, updating your altenatives so it uses qt3 vrsion of qmake and see if that works
<CarinArr> unless you need to use qt4
<genii> bumzo So put in a cd
<genii> bumzo the sda1 is for usb drive, ignore it
<uros> carinarr: need qt4 (http://kboard.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation)
<CarinArr> uros: might be worth trying to compile it then.. a colleague of mie needed to use cmake on my machine a couple of months back, and he was doing a manual installation of cmake because he needed to use t with qt4, that's all i know;)
<genii> bumzo If the drive tray will not eject to put a cdrom in, type in:  sudo umount /media/cdrom0 && sudo eject /media/cdrom0        then stick in a cd, close the tray and then put: sudo mount -a    again then go in konqueror to /media/cdrom0
<genii> Damn outta coffee again
<CarinArr> hate when that happens
<CarinArr> i just made a latte and realised i hadn't wiped the washing up liquid off the steam nozzle properly when i washedit
<genii> bleh
<CarinArr> wasn't very nice:/
<genii> soapy coffee
<genii> CarinArr: Last week my roomie poured her watered down strawberry smelling shampoo into a glass and I drank some by accident thinking it was my glass of koolaid
<CarinArr> ew haha
<CarinArr> i haven't been very lucky with washing up liquid lately actually.. i was cooking the other day, was carrying a plate with gravy on it and thought i'd spilt some on my finger, so i just put it in my mouth and somehow i'd managed to dip my finger into some washing up liquid
<CarinArr> it's vile
<genii> Yes
<CarinArr> and the taste stays like forever
<genii> At least it won't kill you :)
* CarinArr tries to figure out why her beryl decides to spin my cube spontaneously every now and then
<waylandbill> genii: not in small doses anyway.
<genii> waylandbill: Well even water will kill you in large doses :)
<waylandbill> CarinArr: wheel mouse near edge of desktop maybe?
<waylandbill> genii: this is true.
<CarinArr> no.. cursor right in centre of screen
<CarinArr> and just sat typing
<pappy_> hi i have a question. next to the trash bin there is an icon of earth (i think) and when i right clicl it says New server. Does anyone has any idea what this is and how i can get rid of it?
<waylandbill> CarinArr: bad luck then. :-)
* CarinArr ponders whether or not it's the new kiba-dock version that's messing with things
<CarinArr> at least this one isn't crashing on me every couple of seconds
<waylandbill> pappy_: that is a personal file server. Right click it and remove the applet
<unix_infidel> on air
<Jucato> s/personal/public
<pappy_> wow that was is thx. btw what is this thing ?
<waylandbill> Jucato: thanks.
<pappy_> easy
<genii> bumzo Getting anywhere?
<waylandbill> pappy_: a small lightweight webserver.
<pappy_> oh ok thx
<Jucato> genii: bumzo's gone..
<ubuntu__> gra ktos w pingla??
<ubuntu__> ;>
<waylandbill> here I thought I'd come back to feisty installed. It was waiting for me to decide to replace the blacklist or not. :-/
<Jucato> !pl | ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> Hello Ziomy!
<ubuntu_> genii: could you sapre me another minute ;)
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu__> Hello Wordl?
<genii> ubuntu_ bumzo ?
<ubuntu__> bumzo
<beta> genii: mounted and ran rm, some files still remained though
<ubuntu__> OWN3D
<beta> do i need to mount it with rw or something?
<ubuntu__> I too
<Jucato> ubuntu__: please stop spamming nonsense. if you need something, please ask
<genii> geez change your nick from ubuntu to something else if you want me to help you
<genii> too many _ and __  and ___ etc etc
<ubuntu__> Sorry, I'm not spamming. I'm flooding
<ubuntu__> :P
<ubuntu__> ko[ikj
<Jucato> ubuntu__: then stop flooding
<ubuntu__> ok
<genii> beta beta Nah you shouldn't need that
<beta> genii: crap
<pappy_> i haver another question about Kooka. can somenone help?
<ubuntu__> have we got any noob here??
<ubuntu__> ;)
<pappy_> me
<genii> beta remember in command line there is no trash bin
<pappy_> me noob u jane?
<ubuntu__> xd
<ubuntu__> *xD
<beta> hm hey now at least i now that updating really was the reason to mess up my system...all my dapper apps looked like the edgy ones here on the live cd ;)
<beta> i know
<beta> genii: hm, no im lookind at the folder im trying tu purge
<ubuntu__> lp
<beta> still there are a bunch of config files and whatnot
<ubuntu__> Linkin Park is the best.
<Jucato> ubuntu__: if you have a Kubuntu support question, ask. don't spam/flood the channel with nonsense and offtopic chatter
<beta> 19 to be exact
<beta> genii: so your clueless at this point to i suppose?
<ubuntu__> i can't configure my IRC
<genii> beta Ah yeah I forgot, for files starting with a period you need to specify a period to delete them eg: rm * will not remove them you need rm .*
<ubuntu__>  i can't configure my IRC
<ubuntu__> *IRC Client
<beta> wosie cool
<beta> +w
<beta> one mom.
<nomad111> hey all, wat is the kubuntu equivalent of microsoft visio
<Jucato> nomad111: kivio or dia
<genii> kvisio ?
<ubuntu__> Kubuntu vs. Ubuntu?
<genii> Jucato Yeah I think thats the right spelling kivio
<cpk1> beta: also rm by itself wont delete non-empty directories
<ubuntu__> Who is better?
<nomad111> Jucato: cool thx
<beta> ok working
<ubuntu__> cool, beta ;)
<beta> thx again
<beta> id be lost without this channel
<genii> bleh testing: *aa   * **aa
<Jucato> ubuntu__: what are you trying to configure
<genii> bleh testing /*aa
<ubuntu__> My Client IRC - Konversation
<beta> bleh testing?
<Jucato> ubuntu__: what about it?
<beta> i better dont even try to rm multiple folders at once
<genii> beta I always forget about special chars like * # and so on in channels and how to escape them LOL
<ubuntu__> i can't join any other channel, so sorry men ;/
<waylandbill> ubuntu__: just use the join command.
<Jucato> ubuntu__: /join #channel or File -> Join Channel
<beta> genii: oh ic
<ubuntu__> thx, #Polska  (Poland) is the Best!!
<Jucato> !pl | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<genii> OK, see everyone later
<ubuntu__> I want Channel Operator
<ubuntu__> ;fdes
<ubuntu__> fdsedf
<ubuntu__> fd
<ubuntu__> dsfa
<ubuntu__> asdf
<ubuntu__> sf
<ubuntu__> a
<ubuntu__> SD
<ubuntu__> af
<ubuntu__> a
<ubuntu__> s
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu__> d
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %ubuntu__!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %ubuntu__!*@*]  by Jucato
<beta> ok time to install finally
<beta> will be back shouldnt i be able to fit the install cd into the floppy drive
<utnubuk> jucato: you get paid to watch this channel or something?
<Jucato> utnubuk: I'd be a millionaire if I were... :)
<Jucato> nope. this is all pro bono
<utnubuk> jucato: cool.
<waylandbill> Jucato: you'd give gates a run for his money if that were the case. :-)
<Jucato> waylandbill: I'd be more deserving of the money though :)
<Jucato> lol
<naamuis> what i can use to instead of Alsa
<Tm_T> Jucato: btw why you don't get paid?
<Tm_T> Jucato: pleasure of kickbanning is not considered as payment there?
<Jucato> no... it hurts me deep inside when I have to kickban someone... :(
* Jucato is such a liar...
<naamuis> please tell me, what i can use to instead of Alsa
<Tm_T> !fi | naamuis
<ubotu> naamuis: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<waylandbill> Jucato: if they cared, you would get to the point of kickbanning.
<waylandbill> *wouldn't
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> naamuis: also I haven't noticed any problem with alsa, mind to enlighten me?
<naamuis> i just can make Stepmania work with alsa
<naamuis> :D
<naamuis> could OSS be answer to me?
<Tm_T> naamuis: IF (as I assume) you can write fluent finnish, head to finnish channels (prolly get help much easier in this case)
<naamuis> there is no one @ finnish channels
<Tm_T> there is
<Tm_T> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-fi: Total of 75 nicks
<Tm_T> #kubuntu-fi: Total of 24 nicks
<Tm_T> ;)
<naamuis> :P
<Tm_T> so it's up to you to come to right channels ;-P
<Contrast83> What's up, everyone?
* Jucato looks up and sees the ceiling and... aaaah!!! bright light!!
<Tm_T> Jucato: hide!
<mrigns__> dont walk into the light!
<Contrast83> Are there any users of kxMAME or KAMEFU?
<Jucato> I can't walk *up* into the light...
<Contrast83> *in here?
<Contrast83> Heh.
<mrigns__> just use your imagination boy
* Jucato imagines he's walking up....
<mrigns__> Contrast83: use /whois <name>
<Contrast83> Umm... -_~ What for?
<mrigns__> *nocomment*
<mrigns__> that was a joke
<Contrast83> Ohh. Sorry, it's early here. :-D
<Tm_T> Jucato: your latest ban is pretty, well, wide?
<mrigns__> ^^
<Tm_T> oh, it's not
<Jucato> Tm_T: if you've noticed I have removed it already
<Jucato> I do realize my error
<Tm_T> I didn't notice, I'm blind :(
* Jucato notes that there's #ubuntu-ops for that too...
<Tm_T> Jucato: mind to remove my latest when you're at it
<Tm_T> bah
* Tm_T hides
<Contrast83> Hrmmm... Any users of any game system emulators at all in here?
<mrigns__> i got a mame emulator on my xbox ;P
<emonkey-p> Contrast83, only wine (Warcraft 3)
<emonkey-p> so not really
<mrigns__> wine is a wrapper not an emulator
<emonkey-p> mrigns__, ack
<Contrast83> emonkey-p: Thanks anyway.
<mrigns> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<exence> kubuntufr
<emonkey-p> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jeanm> hi all
<jeanm> i can not login in kde
<jeanm> i can login in console
<Jucato> jeanm: can you check if you have enough disk space left? "df -h"
<Jucato> er.. sorry...
<Jucato> jeanm: are you able to get to the login screen?
<Jucato> or you can't at all?
<jeanm> when i type kdesktop i receive: "ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Cant determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<jeanm> i receive kdm
<Jucato> no you don't run kdesktop directly
<jeanm> but can not login
<Jucato> when you try to login, it goes back to the login screen?
<jeanm> my hdd ias 100% used
<apokryphos> jeanm: what card?
<jeanm> yes
<jeanm> nvidia
<Contrast83> Anyone have any idea why KSysGuard always says there's a lot less free memory than any other system monitors I've used?
<apokryphos> jeanm: are the nvidia drivers installed?
<Jucato> apokryphos: nothing to do w/ the video card
<jeanm> yes and work
<Jucato>  <jeanm> my hdd ias 100% used
<Jucato> jeanm: ok try this in the command line: "sudo apt-get clean" then check your disk space again
<apokryphos> hm, that error sounds like it's about the card though
<Jucato> apokryphos: it's because he/she was trying to run kdesktop directly/standalone
<jeanm> disk still used
<apokryphos> why? :O
<apokryphos> jeanm: clear out your disk a little, then. Delete some stuff
<Jucato> jeanm: the line with / is still 100%?
<jeanm> i have my ipod plugged
<jeanm> yes Jucato
<jeanm> i d like to transfer some files on the ipod
<apokryphos> jeanm: is your /home and / on a separate partition?
* Jucato wonders what's eating up the disk space...
<apokryphos> jeanm: it's probably mounted under some directory in /media. See if it's there; if not, you'll have to manually mount it and then transfer files.
<jeanm> no they are not
<apokryphos> Jucato: if /home is on the same partition then it's you know what ;)
<apokryphos> :O
<apokryphos> jeanm: how big is the disk?
<jeanm> 19gb only
<apokryphos> the / partition, right?
* Jucato leaves jeanm in apokryphos' able hands... having dinner...
<jeanm> how can i know if my ipod is mounted?
<jeanm> yes the / part
<jeanm> thx Jucato
<apokryphos> that is _more_ than enough. Do you manually move files there?
<jeanm> bon appetit
<apokryphos> to mount your ipod, first: ls /dev/sd*
<jeanm> to remove, i use rm?
<jeanm> to remove a folder
<apokryphos> rm -rf, yes. Use carefully.
<pappy_> hi all i'm trying to install nexuiz but adept manager reports BREAK. What does this mean?
<jeanm> i type 'df -h
<shiva> hi
<jeanm> and now: Size 19g Used 18gb Use 100%
<jeanm> whats wrong?
<jeanm> 1gb should be available
<apokryphos> jeanm: your computer normally reserves a small extra part of your disk so that root can still get in, on the occassion that your disk fills up
<frojnd> why my sharing got broken when I System Settings -> Sharing -> Administrator mode ??
<jeanm> i removed a big folder of music
<frojnd>  I can't enabled sharing :s
<jeanm> 1gb should be free now
<jeanm> it still says 100% used
<apokryphos> jeanm: remove some other stuff or transfer it to your ipod
<jeanm> how can i transfer to mu ipod?
<apokryphos> jeanm: first mount it. Show me the output of ls /dev/sd*
<DeMolay> frojnd: did you installed samba?
<jeanm> it says /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sda2
<DeMolay> *install
<apokryphos> jeanm: ok, try: sudo mkdir /media/ipod && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/ipod
<jeanm> to remove a folder would be: rm -rf /home/jean-b/Music/Albums/whatever
<jeanm> right?
<apokryphos> jeanm: yes
<jeanm> it doesnt work
<jeanm> the folder is not deleted
<Contrast83> jeanm: Try rm -r
<jeanm> i am rebooting to check if i can login now
<jeanm> i deleted 1gb
<jeanm> ok Contrart
<fsafasfasf> http://taleworld.sytes.net Join Please
<fsafasfasf> http://taleworld.sytes.net Join Please
<apokryphos> jeanm: what's the error you get?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@89.191.106.111]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<jeanm> when i type kdesktop i receive: "ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Cant determine DISPLAY. Aborting.
<apokryphos> why are you typing kdesktop? :/
<apokryphos> jeanm: you have to make more space
<jeanm> startx is better?
<jeanm> 1gb free is not enough?
<apokryphos> it's complicated; but at the moment, no.
<jeanm> i'll keep on deleting
<jeanm> but this command do not work with space in folders name rm -rf /home/jean-b/Music/Albums/what ever with spaces
<apokryphos> jeanm: you have to use quotes to escape spaces
<jeanm> i am in kdm
<apokryphos> so: rm -rf "/home/jean-b/something/Something Else"
<jeanm> ok
<jeanm> i have just try to log in kdm doesnt work
<jeanm> going back to console
<apokryphos> clear enough space and things should be ok
<apokryphos> also, evidently your /home and your / are NOT on separate partitions if you're deleting stuff in /home to clear it out....
<jeanm> i dont understand your last sentences
<jeanm> what is the command do check disk again?
<apokryphos> jeanm: df -h
<jeanm> use 92%
<jeanm> ok
<apokryphos> cool
<jeanm> i could try now
<apokryphos> jeanm: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<tempsanity> can anybody help me with changing locales in kubuntu feisty?
<tempsanity> because i cant run XFCE
<apokryphos> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<tempsanity> thanks
<ZeroSystem> hello, i installed kububtu on a seperate hd but when i want to boot it grub says cannot "Error 17: mount selected partition"
<jeanm> i am in desktop
<jeanm> with a console win
<jeanm> nothing else though
<jeanm> i am rebooting
<jeanm> what is the criticual disk use no to reach?
<jeanm> 95%
<apokryphos> jeanm: by default, I believe that's it, yes.
<jeanm> apokryphos: its not wokring good
<jeanm> the kde bar is not here
<jeanm> my wallpaper is not here
<jeanm> its not like usual
<jeanm> and i have rebooted
<apokryphos> jeanm: alt+f2 -> kicker
<apokryphos> jeanm: did you do that command?
<jeanm> what command?
<jeanm> alt+f2 -> no results
<jeanm> ??
<Jucato> jeanm: nothing happens when you press Alt+F2?
<jeanm> no
<naamuis> !groups
<naamuis> !group
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm... kdesktop doesn't seem to be runing...
<pappy_> hi i try to install nexzuis and the apt manger syas that is broken or somerthing like that. do you know what this is?
<[pyro] > !orgies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about orgies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeanm> should i type kdesktop ?
<Jucato> jeanm: type it where?
<jeanm> i am not in console anymore
<jeanm> i am in a windowed console
<Jucato> how did you get that windowed console?
<jeanm> that comes up when i login in kdm
<jeanm> it just comes
<jeanm> by default
<Jucato> O.O
<jeanm> right after login in by kdm
<Jucato> are there window borders around that console?
<jeanm> no
<Jucato> do you only have a gray background?
<jeanm> i have the same background as the default background of kdm
<kubuntu> harlo
<Jucato> ah so you have a wallpaper... hm...
<jeanm> but it is not my regular wallpaper
<jeanm> its like kde was reseted
<jeanm> without kicker
<apokryphos> jeanm: do this on the command line, and then relogin (as user): mv ~/.kde{,_old}
<jeanm> and no windows borders
<pappy_> hi all. can somenone answer a question plz?
<jeanm> how do i log out?
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apokryphos> jeanm: just hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<jeanm> did not work
<jeanm> i login in
<apokryphos> did you do that command?
<pappy_> ok. i'm tring to install nexzuiz ( game) but adept manager reports BREAk something and doesn't install it. Do you know what is this?
<apokryphos> _exatly_ as I wrote it?
<jeanm> and have default background, no kicker, no win borders
<jeanm> yeah i idid
<apokryphos> jeanm: give me the output of ls -a ~/.kde*
<jeanm> space between mv and ~?
<apokryphos> yes of course
<Jucato> ugh... gtg again...
<jeanm> i typed it correctly then
<apokryphos> otherwise you'll get an error
<apokryphos> jeanm: give me the output of ls -a ~/.kde*
<Jucato> :(
<jeanm> . .. Autostart cache-JUPITER .kde share socket-JUPITER tmp-JUPITER
<apokryphos> jeanm: argh, sorry, I meant: ls -a ~|grep .kde
<jeanm> .kde_old
<jeanm> .kderc
<ZeroSystem> I installed grub on hd1 i dont know why its not booting the os ?
<apokryphos> and _no_ ~/.kde? Are you sure you relogged in?
<jeanm> no
<jeanm> yes
<apokryphos> your system seems borked :/. Does your hardisk have enough space? df -h ?
<jeanm> 1.5gb avail
<jeanm> 92% used
<apokryphos> weird :/
<jeanm> if i log in with a new user
<apokryphos> jeanm: ok, finally, try creating a new user and then logging in with them
<apokryphos> yes
<jeanm> can i access my documents of the first user?
<apokryphos> yes
<jeanm> how can i create a new user?
<apokryphos> jeanm: sudo useradd someName && sudo mkdir /home/someName
<apokryphos> oh, and sudo chown someName:someName /home/someName
<apokryphos> someName has to be the exact _same_ in all occurrences
<basniowysmok> hi
<tempsanity> how do i add something to autostart in kde?
<tempsanity> i have ~/.kde/Autostart
<tempsanity> but dont know what to do
<tempsanity> symlink?
<apokryphos> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<tempsanity> :P
<apokryphos> yes, a symlink would work
<jeanm> done
<jeanm> i am in kdm
<tempsanity> thanksa lot apokryphos
<apokryphos> jeanm: now log in as that user
<apokryphos> tempsanity: np
<jeanm> what is his password?
<apokryphos> ah yes, you have to set that, sorry
<apokryphos> on the command line: sudo passwd someName
<jeanm> it's driving me crazy
<jeanm> i wish i have not lost my data
<apokryphos> you haven't
<jeanm> excelent!
<jeanm> it seems to work
<jeanm> i see the kubuntu loader!!
<jeanm> thanx mate!!
<jeanm> yeahhhhh
<jeanm> it looks normal!!
<tempsanity> :)
<apokryphos> interesting
<DeMolay> !broken
<jeanm> how can i recover my data now?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DeMolay> !break
<apokryphos> jeanm: your data is in /home/yourusername
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about break - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeanm> how can i acces it in konqueror?
<apokryphos> go to /home/yourusername in konqueror ;-)
<jeanm> perfect!
<jeanm> how is it it do no ask for password?
<apokryphos> because you're on the same system, and hence share a group
<jeanm> i had some folders on desktop of 1st user
<jeanm> it seems locked
<jeanm> no permissions
<apokryphos> jeanm: ok, then just alt+f2 -> kdesu konqueror
<apokryphos> and copy them over like that
<apokryphos> after you copy them to your new folder though you will want to change the ownership of those files
<apokryphos> just select them, right-click -> properties -> permissions, and set as your user
<jeanm> thanx
<pappy_> Hi everytime i try to install something adept says BREAK (install). o you know what this means?
<DeMolay> pappy_: I know what it means but not how to solve
<pappy_> ?
<jeanm> man i forgot the pass of the user i just created
<jeanm> how can i create a new user
<jeanm> ?
<DeMolay> means that a packet depends  on another you cannot install
<DeMolay> but i dont know how to fix
<pappy_> why i cannot installed? it's just a game
<jeanm> no it not thqt
<apokryphos> jeanm: set the password for that user again: sudo passwd newName
<jeanm> i know the password
<apokryphos> then?
<DeMolay> you try to install nexuiz that needs nexuiz-data, but it is not going to be installed
<_4strO> jeanm: useradd or adduser ( --help 4 options)
<jeanm> but kdesu do not accept it because its not an admin user
<DeMolay> I said i understand why but not how to solve
<pappy_> ok thx
<apokryphos> ahh
<apokryphos> jeanm: su oldUser, then: sudo useradd newUser admin
<pappy_> the fynny thing is that it says the same for another 3d game
<jeanm> you mean log in to old user
<jeanm> and then sudo useradd newuser admin?
<supernix> Hiya
<apokryphos> jeanm: no, just do those two commands I said
<supernix> I wanted to give some feedback on the 6.10
<supernix> I just downloaded it yesterday then tried viewing the partition using qparted while running in live dvd mode and it kept giving some error cant recall what it was though
<supernix> even when I choose the install option I get the same error obviously because it uses qparted as well
<jeanm> no more batteries
<jeanm> brb
<frojnd> hello guys
<jeanm> see you
<frojnd> I am thinking on getting on feisty
<frojnd> how can I do that?
<frojnd> and what errors can I expect?
<frojnd> couse I defenatly don't wanna resinstall all the programs and settings..
<supernix> frojnd I would stick with the 6.06 lts
<frojnd> supermix: why
<frojnd> supermix: I am on 6.10 ->edgy
<JohnFlux_> Contrast83: hey
<supernix> I just tried feisty and got a error about the program qparted
<JohnFlux_> Contrast83: how do you measure the amount of free memory?
<supernix> I use XP and Kubuntu multi boot
<JohnFlux_> Contrast83: (I'm the ksysguard maintainer)
<Jucato> supernix: you do know that feisty will just reach beta this weekend
<supernix> Nah didn't know that honestly
<Jucato> so things breaking in feisty at this point is the rule, not the exception
<frojnd> Jucato: maybe u know how can I upgrade to feisty?
<supernix> So would fiesty be a alpha release or something ?
<naamuis> what can i do when wine "whines" about dx9?
<Jucato> supernix: for now, yes. the Herd releases are Alpha releases
<supernix> oic ok
<Jucato> frojnd: yes. wait for it to be officially released on April, and you will be able to download a new dist-upgrade tool that will let you upgrade to feisty
<supernix> hmmm wish I would have known I try to avoid alpha releases and just use the stable ones
<supernix> can't wait till they release it though it looked so great
<Jucato> at this point, unless you have absolute need of something that's on feisty or if you're very generously volunteering to help test it, there's no point in upgrading to feisty
<supernix> Does Kubuntu work better with ATI or Nvidia cards ?
<Jucato> supernix: how did you come to know about feisty in the first place?
<supernix> I downloaded the dvd off the torrent
<supernix> listed on the kubuntu site of course
<supernix> it took around 20 hours
<Jucato> and I'm sure you read the announcement pages describing the Herd releases, right?
<supernix> I did some seeding afterwards for a while to but I stopped after 4 hours so as not to piss the isp off
<supernix> Nah
<supernix> not really
<Jucato> "NOTE: This is an alpha (pre-) release. Pre-release version of Feisty are NOT encouraged for anyone needing a stable system or for anyone who is not comfortable running into occasional, even frequent, breakage. Pre-release versions of Feisty ARE recommended for Kubuntu developers and those who want to help in testing, reporting, and fixing bugs."
<Jucato> well, next time... :)
<supernix> :D
<supernix> I love new software
<supernix> it is like that new car feeling all over again until something breaks that is
<Owean> what is the ubuntu repo that includes the latest mplayer?
<Owean> what is the ubuntu repo that includes the latest mplayer?
<stdin> Owean: multiverse
<Owean> sorry, i sent "what is the ubuntu repo that includes the latest mplayer?" by accident
<supernix> I dont understand why I have not seen any Kubuntu books out
<Owean> stdin: that is not the *latest* mplayer, but the one-year-ago's mplayer. i am on dapper and i need to cling to it.
<supernix> I bought the Ubuntu official book the day it came out though
<stdin> Owean: try the backports multiverse one
<Owean> stdin: oh, ok
<supernix> Does anyone know if it would be possible to use a printer connected to kubuntu across a wan?
<naamuis> what can i do when wine "whines" about dx9?
<mastermind> can anyone tell me how to get a download meter in kubuntu???
<mastermind> do we have a software for it...???
<Owean> mastermind: yes we do
<Jucato> mastermind: I believe I already mention knetstats and knemo before
<Contrast83> JohnFlux_: Are you still in here?
<JohnFlux_> Contrast83: yep
<mastermind> sorry jucato,after an long search i was not able ti get that..if u could tell me the exat procedure to download it..the it be fine.
<Contrast83> When you asked how do I measure the amount of free memory, did you mean which system monitors do I use, or what am I looking as in KSysGuard to determine the amount of free memory?
<Jucato> mastermind: sudo apt-get install knetstats
<JohnFlux_> Contrast83: both I guess ;-)
<angela_> naamuis: have you tried asking in #winehq ?
<stdin> mastermind: if you have universe enabled
<o_shannon> hi folks. any1 know fceu nes emulator who can help me configuring it?
<irka> sal
<epimeth> ahoy folks!
<irka> nnjnjnn
<mastermind> stdin...where could i find the universe,,
<stdin> o_shannon: never used it, but I bet there is some help on the project home page: http://fceultra.sourceforge.net/
<stdin> !repos | mastermind
<ubotu> mastermind: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<o_shannon> thx stdin
<epimeth> mastermind: look outside the window for a change!!! ahahahaha
<stdin> mastermind: that link will tell you :)
* epimeth has embarrased himself
<epimeth> stdin... what up amigo?
<Contrast83> JohnFlux_: I've used several SuperKaramba monitors, and am currently using the Compiz Screenlets monitor. They all show the same amounts. In KSysGuard, I look at the part of the status bar that says "Memory:".
<stdin> epimeth: just the sky, and my spam count :P
<epimeth> stdin: meh... what else is new?
<mastermind> thank u stdin.
<stdin> epimeth: I making a wiki on my box, so I don't keep forgetting things, it's going well
<stdin> epimeth: even got a nice domain for it
<epimeth> stdin: oh yea!  how did that install go?  I take it worked?
<stdin> epimeth: yeah, eventually, I went with dokuwiki in the end
<stdin> epimeth: apache2, php and dokuwiki
<epimeth> stdin: good stuff
<stdin> epimeth: once it's installed, it's actually really easy to get going
<jeanm> hi there
<Contrast83> JohnFlux_: Any ideas?
<jeanm> su oldusername
<JohnFlux_> Contrast83: I'll have a look :-)
<jeanm> sudo useradd newusername admin ?
<Contrast83> Thanks. :-)
<jeanm> i need to add a new admin user
<jeanm> by console
<jeanm> help plz
<epimeth> what do you mean by "admin user" ?
<epimeth> there is only root
<stdin> the admin group, me thinks
<jeanm> i want a user that can use the command sudo
<mastermind> stdin: how to edit this file "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<jeanm> and kdesi
<jeanm> because my actual user cannot use kdesu
<stdin> mastermind: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<mastermind> k
<jeanm> how can i create a new user in admin group?
<apokryphos> jeanm: sudo useradd UserName admin
<jeanm> please guys
<mastermind> stdin: hey wat is DCOP communication..it says cant setup dcop communication.
<Contrast83> Everytime I make changes to my color scheme, I have to log out and log back in because text in newly started programs appears very small. Has anyone else experienced this?
<jeanm> useradd [OPTIONS]  login
<stdin> mastermind: you can probably ignore that, dcop is the way most kde apps communicate with eachother
<jeanm> apokryphos: what option?
<apokryphos> no option, just do that
<mastermind> when i run tat given text above to enable universe it saws this ...so,is there any other way
<jeanm> done
<stdin> mastermind: you can use Adept to do it, or use the console to
<jeanm> doesnt work
<apokryphos> it really does...
<jeanm> when kdesu ask my pass
<jeanm> it says  conversation with su failed
<jeanm> apokryphos
<jeanm> may be i should just do another user
<apokryphos> that's something very different
<apokryphos> no
<apokryphos> that's a bug I think; check Google for that error
<jeanm> arf
<JuJuBee> I am still trying to figure out ubuntu.  When I create a user, is ubuntu supposed to create a group with the same  name? and assign the user to that group as well?
<stdin> JuJuBee: normally, yes
<stdin> JuJuBee: depends what tool you use
<supernix> just wondering which graphics card is best supported by Kubuntu ATI or Nvidia ?
<JuJuBee> Ok.  I installed Feisty yesterday on a spare box and used the GUI users & groups.  Got a group for the first user created during install, but not the users created after unstall using users & groups.
<JuJuBee> s/unstall/install/
<stdin> supernix: Nvidia, not that linux supports one more, but nvidia make better drivers for linux
<supernix> kewl that is just what I needed to know
<dystopianray> ati suck
<supernix> I am also curious about something else I have a 19" wide screen monitor but I can't seem to figure out how to get it recognized under Kubuntu
<stdin> JuJuBee: I'm on feisty, it makes the group automatically here
<dystopianray> supernix: the resolution you mean?
<supernix> it keeps wanting to see it as a standard monitor
<supernix> something like that
<supernix> it is a lcd screen
<stdin> supernix: just adjust the resolution
<stdin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jeanm> thanks for the help
<JuJuBee> stdin : not for mine and also missing the sudo group.
<stdin> JuJuBee: try asking in #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu-devel , I'm running up-to-date kubuntu feisty, and it's all there
<JuJuBee> Tried in ubuntu+1, nobody answered...
<eagles0513875> am having a huge problem
<eagles0513875> when i booted into linux this am all i am seeing is  after
<eagles0513875> i log in is really squiggly lines on the botton and 1/3 of my monitor looks like its a mirror of what im typing and seeing right now
<eagles0513875> nhow do i fix it
<eagles0513875> how do i reconfig the x
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: what is your video hardware? and is this inside or outside of X?
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<eagles0513875> my vga card is an ati radeon 200m xpress
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: do you encounter the effect in X?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> any sesion i try to log into
<eagles0513875> failsafe xgl session
<eagles0513875> even in 9wm
<eagles0513875> im dealing wiht it right now just to get on here is a headache not to mention trying to type
<eagles0513875> whats the command in the shell that i could run that will allow me to reconfig the x
<dystopianray> eagles0513875: it's mentioned at the top of xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> ok ty
<eagles0513875> now to try get into a shell lol
<eagles0513875> i cant read anything oon my shell could u tell me the command plz
<dystopianray> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<eagles0513875> ty
<xtavaresx> dystopianray, what is the function of -phigh?
<dystopianray> xtavaresx: I don't know, that's what it says in xorg.conf, it's probably in the man page
<dystopianray> xtavaresx: it sets the minimum priority of messages to be displayed, so -p high is setting high priority as the minimum to display
<xtavaresx> dystopianray: because i have had dkpg-reconfigure work on my x server with and without -phigh attached and both worked, i just wondered if you knew what it did
<dystopianray> xtavaresx: it's in the man page
<xtavaresx> oh, i see
<dystopianray> i just checked
<BluesKaj> "morning All :)
<xtavaresx> i didnt read it as p high, i couldnt work out what (phonetic fig) meant. thanks
<dystopianray> does ubuntu support wireless usb?
<gdiebel> dystopianray: !wiki
<dystopianray> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<dystopianray> there is no mention of wireless usb in the wiki
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dystopianray> not wireless, or usb, but wireless usb!
<supernix> ok I am curious since 6.10 is alpha how come they released it for purchase at amazon.com
<BluesKaj> dystopianray, did you check the url ?
<supernix> great to see that they got high reviews at amazon.com though
<BluesKaj> they didn't , amazon is just asking for money for it AFAIK
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: i'm not talking about wireless network, but wireless usb
<_martyr> hi
<Jucato> supernix: 6.10 isn't alpha
<BluesKaj> !wireless-usb
<Jucato> 7.04 (feisty) is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless-usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_martyr> id like to know how to prevent KaudioCreator to open when i insert an audio cd
<supernix> So not alpha just beta then
<Jucato> supernix: not even. 6.10 (Edgy) has been released as stable
<gioacchino> hello'
<gioacchino> anyone can help me with autostart ?
<supernix> I just don't get it I downloaded the dvd then tried using it to view my partition table and even tried to do an install while running the live dvd and each time got a error
<dystopianray> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<supernix> that does not sound much like a stable release to me
<dystopianray> supernix: well stop complaning and give us an error message or something useful to work with
<Jucato> supernix: which version did you download? 6.10 or 7.04?
<supernix> ok I will have to reboot into kubuntu to do that
<BluesKaj> dystopianray , you tell him ! :)
<supernix> I downloaded the 6.10 dvd via torrent
<Jucato> you kept on saying earlier that you downloaded feisty
<supernix> hmmmmm I might have mistakenly done that let me examine the dvd
<Jucato> 6.10 = Edgy. released as stable on 2006 October. 7.04 = Feisty , will be released on 2007 April
<BluesKaj> April19th methinks
<dystopianray> are the dvd releases official?
<Jucato> also, stable doesn't necessarily mean "perfect". It just means that it is mostly usable. but there will always be a few quirks here and there
<Jucato> dystopianray: yep
<dystopianray> Jucato: do they just contain lots of packages?
<Jucato> dystopianray: yes. and have both Live versions and Alternate installer version on the DVD
<dystopianray> Jucato: are the dvds just for a single architecture?
<supernix> this is the iso that I burned kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.iso
<BluesKaj> DVD is ok ,but the cd downloads let the user mix and match pkges that are more up to date on the repos.
<supernix> so it is the 6.10 release
<supernix> I will reboot and get back to you
<Jucato> dystopianray: that I'm not sure
<Contrast83> Does anyone else here constantly find themselves having to click a program's shortcut several times before the program actually loads (I've experienced this on Edgy, and am still seeing it in Feisty)?
<LeeJunFan> Contrast83: maybe you need a new mouse? :)
<LeeJunFan> Contrast83: works fine here.
<dystopianray> Contrast83: are you sure you haven't just accidently turned on the double-click thing and your repeated single-clicks eventually become a double-click?
<BluesKaj> Contrast83 , yup , it's one of the quirks in linux ....some one explained it to me once but I've forgotten
<Contrast83> LeeJunFan:, dystopianray:, I wish it was that simple. :-P
<LeeJunFan> what? I've installed linux on at least 100 systems and I've never seen that.
<Jucato> that only happens to me when trying to launch Firefox from Katapult
<Contrast83> I get launch feedback (bouncing cursor), it times out after 30 seconds, and the program doesn't open.
<LeeJunFan> Contrast83: on different applications?
<Contrast83> It seems most prevalent with Synaptic, but I get it at least once in a great while with nearly every program.
<dystopianray> Contrast83: run $ tail ~/.xsession-errors
<dystopianray> Contrast83: see if there are any errors
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, you mean you haven't experienced the the little hourglass thingy flipover for 30secs then disappear , some time 3 times before the dialog box pops up?
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: the only time I've had it happen is with a single application that may have zombied. For instance if amarok crashes but has not been removed from the stack yet, if I try to launch it - it thinks it's already launched.
<BluesKaj> well, it happens quite often with synaptic, kate and adept
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: or if localhost doesn't resolve or something stupid like that.
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: hrm, well I use kate quite a bit, but neither adept or synaptic.
<Contrast83> LeeJunFan: No dice. Thanks anyway.
<BluesKaj> well LeeJunFan , then yer lucky , cuz it's a common occurrence for me
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: damn, for the first time in my life I'm the lucky one, why couldn't it have been when I buy lotto tickets instead of installing Linux? hehe
<Contrast83> BluesKaj: Same here. I've experienced it on 4 different systems.
<BluesKaj> hehe , yeah
<Contrast83> (4 being the number of computers I've installed Linux on. :-\ )
<dystopianray> I've not once ever heard of this clicking thing
<dystopianray> are you sure you actually know how to operate a mouse? :S
<BluesKaj> I've used mandriva, fedora, suse, and now kubuntu ... they all do it
<dystopianray> with different mice?
<dystopianray> are you pressing the mouse button hard enough?
<Contrast83> dystopianray: I get launch feedback.
<BluesKaj> yup
<sanothay> hi all
<sanothay> who could tell me what is the root password?
<dystopianray> sanothay: there isn't one, use sudo
<LeeJunFan> Contrast83: ifconfig lo shows that loopback device is up? And ping localhost works?
<Contrast83> sanothay: The same as the one you use to log in if you're the main user.
<sanothay> as I remember I never had to set any password for root account.
<dystopianray> Contrast83: what if you run commands from a terminal or form 'run command' in the kmenu, do they start every time?
<sanothay> you mean, I can su root
<dystopianray> sanothay: there isn't one, use sudo
<sanothay> and use the same password as my account?
<dystopianray> sanothay: yes
<LeeJunFan> crap, I gotta go, and I wanna find out about this one. Good luck Contrast83.
<sanothay> i just type su root and input the same password
<sanothay> but got authentication failure
<sanothay> how can I become a root user?
<dystopianray> sanothay: sudo su
<dystopianray> sanothay: you have to use sudo!
<sanothay> I have to use sudo instead of su?
<dystopianray> sanothay: you can run su with sudo
<sanothay> oh, when I type sudo su root
<dystopianray> sanothay: $ sudo su
<sanothay> then no password required!
<sanothay> I automatically became the root user
<dystopianray> sanothay: do you not understand how sudo works?
<w00t0> I don't
<sanothay> well, not much. I only knew that I need it when I want to become root or other users?
<dystopianray> sanothay: did you previousloy run a command with sudo seconds/minutes ago?
<sanothay> right?
<Contrast83> dystopianray: I know they always start from the terminal, although I'm not sure about the run dialog (although I imagine this should be the same, right?).
<sanothay> yes. I did.
<dystopianray> Contrast83: well try it
<Contrast83> dystopianray: It's not consistent enough to where I can just get it to do it on command...
<Contrast83> dystopianray: ...but it happens often enough to still be quite annoying.
<dystopianray> sanothay: sudo authenticates you once and then gives you about 5 minutes of usage without needing a password
<sanothay> how can I assign a password to root user?
<BluesKaj> dystopianray, I've had launches fail many times from the runbox
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: for what reason?
<BluesKaj> wish i knew
<dystopianray> Contrast83: I've not once ever heard of this clicking problem, I suspect you have a general computer or configuration fault
<dystopianray> Contrast83: or that you are incorrectly using the mouse
<Contrast83> dystopianray: Do you know what "LAUNCH FEEDBACK" means?
<dystopianray> Contrast83: have you looked in ~/.xsession-errors to see if there is an error message?
<dystopianray> Contrast83: get an error message or work out how to reproduce the problem
<xtavaresx> i have KDM theme manager installed, and have set up a KDM theme, as well as a splash scrren, but there is a split second after the kdm goes away and before the splash loads where the silly blue curves desktop wallpaper appears. how do i adjust THAT picture? (hope that question made sense!)
<uciu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<AaronCampbell> It looks like fiesty is dues out the 19th of next month (28 days?).  I have a new system coming in 2-3 days, and I'd like to have the latest, but I'd hate to wait a month.  If I get and install a beta, will it update to the final release without any major issues?
<uciu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Contrast83> dystopianray: (synaptic:7364): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<Jucato> xtavaresx: System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager -> Background tab
<xtavaresx> thank you
<Jucato> AaronCampbell: yes. (theoretically, without major issues)
<dystopianray> Contrast83: synaptic is one of the apps that has the click problem?
<Jucato> AaronCampbell: but take note that as of today, it's not even beta yet
<Contrast83> Yep.
<AaronCampbell> Jucato: are they behind?  It looks like it should have a beta release today: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<crimsun> AaronCampbell: tomorrow.
<Jucato> AaronCampbell: yes, it was moved
<dystopianray> Contrast83: is your gtk just whatever is in the official repositries?
<AaronCampbell> ok, so it'll be beta in the next 2-3 days?  I won't get the system for that long anyway
<gioacchino> how to add a system services with kcontrol ?
<gioacchino> !kcontrol
<ubotu> kcontrol: control center for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 2815 kB, installed size 9008 kB
<Jucato> gioacchino: System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services?
<Contrast83> dystopianray: All official.
<gioacchino> bad I can only able/disable service I want add a new command
<dystopianray> Contrast83: you've had this same problem on 4 distros?
<dystopianray> Contrast83: is this on different machines? or the same machine?
<lelik> hi, alll..  I have a question: I accidently deleted timezone info for my region: Asia/Seoul. What packet should I reinstall to restore this file?
<Contrast83> dystopianray: But I don't think it's a GTK problem, as I'm 99.9999% certain it's happened with non-GTK apps Blues said it happened with Kate and Adept as well.
<dystopianray> Contrast83: it happened to him to?
<dystopianray> lelik: tzdata
<Contrast83> dystopianray: Four different computers, happens with fresh installs so it's not something I've borked.
<Contrast83> dystopianray: And yeah, it's happened with him too.
<rigved> hi does anyone know how to connect to a windows machine from this kubuntu machine?
<rigved> is it somthing to do with smb://
<dystopianray> rigved: 'connect' in what manner?
<rigved> there are 2 machines, one is linux and the other windows... just want to access files from the windows
<dystopianray> rigved: if you go to smb:// in konq it should pickup your windows workgroup
<dystopianray> rigved: you'll need to run samba on the kubuntu machine
<rigved> dystopianray: thanks, i ll just try that
<dystopianray> Contrast83: so you click on an icon and the applicaiton just doens't start? how often does this occur?
<dystopianray> Contrast83: is it something that only happens in KDE? what about gnome?or other environments?
<slestak> how can i get grep to exclude commented lines in a text file?  grep -v '#' /etc/foo does not work...
<lelik> dystopianray: but there is no such package in ubuntu..
<rigved> dystopianray: thanks a ton
<rigved> dystopianray: i was able to connect
<dystopianray> lelik: are you sure?
<rigved> dystopianray: i had done that once but cudnt remember that it was from konquerer
<rigved> dystopianray: thanks again
<dystopianray> rigved: you just wanted to connect to the windows machine? you don't need samba for that
<lelik> dystopianray: I tried apt-get install tzdata
<dystopianray> lelik: tzdata works fine here
<dystopianray> lelik: apt-get --reinstall install tzdata
<rigved> dystopianray: is there some other way apart from smb://
<beta> !nvdia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lelik> dystopianray: E: Couldn't find package tzdata
<beta> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dystopianray> rigved: you can mount a smb share
<rigved> dystopianray:wow
<dystopianray> lelik: are you running 6.10?
<Contrast83> dystopianray: Correct. I click the icon, I get the bouncing icon next to the cursor so I know I clicked it, and after 30 seconds the bouncing cursor stops without the program being launched.
<rigved> dystopianray: how do i that
<Contrast83> dystopianray: Not sure about other DE's. I only use KDE.
<lelik> dystopianray: 6.06.
<itstaff> hi all what command should I use to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<dystopianray> lelik: ah well it might be some other package in 6.06, i'm not sure
<dystopianray> !timezone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rigved> dystopianray: how do i mount the smb share brother
<dystopianray> itstaff: i think it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dystopianray> rigved: smbmount, although it doesn't seem to be installed by default
<dystopianray> rigved: you'll need to install smbfs
<lelik> dystopianray: how can I find exact package?
<rigved> dystopianray: ok thanks again
<dystopianray> lelik: i'm not really sure
<bxnp> Contrast83: wich program do you want to start with the icon
<lelik> dystopianray: anyway - THANKS!!! :-)
<Contrast83> bxnp: It happens with various programs, very inconsistently, but mostly with Synaptic.
<Contrast83> BRB
<rigved> dystopianray: hi again... any idea how i can open a .chm file?
<soulrider_> rigved: kchmviewer i think
<soulrider_> rigved: i gotta install it again, so ill tell you the correct name in a sec
<soulrider_> rigved: yes, sudo apt-get install kchmviewer
<Jucato> !kchmviewer | rigved
<ubotu> rigved: kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 200 kB, installed size 624 kB
<gioacchino> !system service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system service - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gioacchino> !system services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system services - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider_> gioacchino: you wanna enable/disable the, ?
<soulrider_> them*
<gioacchino> I use kcontrol
<gioacchino> soulrider_:  I use kcontrol and I can only able disable system service but I want add new command
<Contrast83> bxnp: Back... Any ideas?
<bxnp> oke, no not realy, i had the same problem ones, but i know that somethimes a program is not launching because there is an crashed instance running, so check if the program is running from the console
<bxnp> and if you find something kill the proces and try to start it again
<soulrider_> gioacchino: not sure
<bxnp> do you know how to find if some proces is running Contrast83
<itstaff> dystopianray: thanks so much let me try
<bxnp> second, Contrast83 do you have more virutal desktop's it could be running on another desktop
<Contrast83> bxnp: KSysGuard is what I use for it. I know it can be done from the console as well, but I don't know the command.
<gioacchino> soulrider_:  hum ?
<Contrast83> bxnp: Nope. Just one desktop (using Beryl).
<bxnp> for example you want to know if kmail is running do this ps -ef | grep kmail
<bxnp> oh beryl, ehm
<amayera> hi
<amayera> I wanted to ask if it is planned for usplash to support cryptsetup so one can enter his dmcrypt passphrase while still seeing the nice uslpash screen and not the console?
<Contrast83> bxnp: It happened before I was using Beryl too though.
<bxnp> oke, good
<bxnp> we can rulte that out
<Contrast83> bxnp: And it occurs on all four systems I've installed Linux on.
<bxnp> strange, this is
<bigdad1e_> how do i make a dvd iso image?
<bxnp> k3b bigdad1e_
<bigdad1e_> it only burns already made iso's
<beta> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<bxnp> no you can create one asswell i believe
<bigdad1e_> give me a minute to see
<bigdad1e_> nope
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: What are you trying to make an image of?
<bigdad1e_> a dvd
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: Right, but what kind? Video DVD or data?
<bigdad1e_> video DVD i want to burn a dvd to watch
<bigdad1e_> on my dvd player
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: K9Copy.
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: And libdvdcss. Which release are you using?
<Contrast83> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0~beta1-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 630 kB, installed size 1708 kB
<bxnp> bigdad1e_:  k3b can make dvd iso
<bigdad1e_> kubuntu the newest i believe
<bxnp> there is the option only create iso
<bxnp> if you go to the burn tab
<Contrast83> bxnp: That's not what he needs.
<bxnp> oh oke,
<Contrast83> At least, I don't think.
<bxnp> more the illegal things, like ripping dvd's and make an other iso out of it :)
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: Do you want to make a video DVD from an existing DVD or video files on your computers?
<bigdad1e_> from a ripped dvd
<bigdad1e_> avi based most likely xvid
<Contrast83> K. Then K9Copy.
<bxnp> well extacly the strange thing is , that you cant legal watch a dvd with kubuntu
<Contrast83> Ohh, wait.
<Contrast83> Ok, devede.
<bxnp> wich is encrypted
<Contrast83> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 243 kB, installed size 664 kB
<bigdad1e_> my terminal isnt finding the package
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: Wait. So you've already ripped the DVD to video files, and you want to make a video DVD from those files?
<bigdad1e_> i downloaded a ripped dvd
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: Am I understanding you correctly?
<bigdad1e_> i downloaded a ripped dvd sshh and i want to put it onto a dvd to watch it on my tv
<soulrider_> bigdad1e_: with k9copy you can already rip them and compress them
<soulrider_> i think you need libdecss though
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: So what format is the file in?
<bigdad1e_> 1 sec
<bigdad1e_> xvid
<Contrast83> I'm pretty surer devede can handle that.
<bigdad1e_> where do i download devede?
<soulrider_> isnt it on the repos ?
<Contrast83> If you can't find the package, make sure the multiverse repository is enabled.
<bigdad1e_> no
<soulrider_> p   devede                          - Video DVD creator
<soulrider_> it is
<bigdad1e_> i have multiverse
<Contrast83> It is in the repos.
<AaronCampbell> I'm going to be setting up a new Kubuntu system.  I'm planning on using a software raid (level 5) for most things (I have 5 500G drives...I'm not sure if I'll use them all, or just 3 of them), but I'm wondering if I should try to install on the raid?  Or just install on a seperate HDD, and mount the raid at /home
<soulrider_> bigdad1e_: do "sudo aptitude install devede"
<Contrast83> bigdad1e_: Dapper or Edgy?
<AaronCampbell> Also, how does (K)Ubuntu do with raid 5?  Can it handle 5 drives?
<soulrider_> AaronCampbell: i have no idea
<bigdad1e_> i dont know what verson
<soulrider_> maybe try the forums? someone probably asked before
<rigved> soulrider_ thanks
<soulrider_> bigdad1e_: whats the color on the window decorations? blue or purpleish ?
<bigdad1e_> bkue
<bigdad1e_> blue
<soulrider_> ahh
<soulrider_> dapper then
<soulrider_> hold on, just to make sure
<soulrider_> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<soulrider_> there :P
<Contrast83> soulrider_: Smart. I'm guessing you figure if someone doesn't know which release they have, they probably don't know how to change their window decorations either?
<soulrider_> dont add those >> and <<
<bigdad1e_> 6.6 dapper
<soulrider_> ^_^
<soulrider_> ok
<soulrider_> do you know if you enabled multiverse AND universe?
<bigdad1e_> my repos cant find devede
<soulrider_> or just one
<bigdad1e_> yes i had someone do that for me
<soulrider_> uhm ok, do this
<bigdad1e_> i think both
<soulrider_> ah, alright
<soulrider_> actually, the repos are not responding for me at the moment
<soulrider_> so let me see if i can find a .deb for dapper somewhere
<bigdad1e_> soulrider: thanks
<gioacchino> how to add command at startup ??
<soulrider_> gioacchino: create a shortcut in ~/.kde/autostart/
<gioacchino> soulrider_:  shortcut ?
<soulrider_> yes a link tot he program
<soulrider_> a .desktop file
<bigdad1e_> soulrider: ill brb in 3 mins
<soulrider_> bigdad1e_: http://ubuntu-repo.iespana.es/dapper/devede_2.6-1getdeb1_all.deb there is a deb, im not sure the language, but im guessing its english
<gioacchino> soulrider_:  it run with sudo privileges ?
<Contrast83> gioacchino: Open that folder in Konqueror, and drag and drop a shortcut to the desired program into it from the K Menu.
<bigdad1e_> thanks
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<soulrider_> gioacchino: if you want it to run with sudo privileges add sudo and thent he command
<Contrast83> gioacchino: Right-click the shortcut you made in ~/.kde/Autostart -> Properties -> Application, and put kdesu at the beginning of the command.
<Contrast83> soulrider_: Won't sudo not make the KDE root password prompt come up?
<Contrast83> I could be wrong, I'm still a noob. :-\
<gioacchino> can I use a sh script ??
<Mena> I can upgrade to egdy without renistall kubuntu form first right
<gioacchino> in the kade startup folder ?
<soulrider_> Contrast83: youre right
<Contrast83> gioacchino: As long as it's executable.
<soulrider_> it has to be kdesu
<soulrider_> gia
<soulrider_> gioacchino: not sure
<gioacchino> because are numerous command..
<Contrast83> Mena: Right. I've heard of varying levels of success with this though. Of course, that was when Edgy first came out. Not sure if they fixed it.
<BluesKaj> has anyone had probs with K9copy failing on ISO files ?
<beta> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<bigdad1e_> soulrider: that pkg wouldnt install correctly
<gioacchino> <soulrider_> gioacchino: not sure  sorry I'm not english "not sure"="not work" ??
<Contrast83> BluesKaj: You have libdvdcss, right?
<Mena> Contrast83, okay and from edgy to fiesty
<Contrast83> Mena: No idea. Feisty's still alpha. ;-)
<Mena> i know after the  stable  or they will make tests first
<Contrast83> Mena: I mean, it's possible, but I don't know how safe it is.
<Mena> Contrast83, ok Thaanks
<Mena> :)
<BluesKaj> yes Contrast83, I used K3B and it also failed, the first time but i worked the 2nd time ...also I use AcetoneISO, which works really well , but I'm still curious why K9Copy failed
<Mena> Bye WIth God Bless
<gioacchino> soulrider_  "not sure"="not work" ?? I'm not english
<rigved> hi can anyone pls suggest an ide for developing php? (not bluefish or quanta)
<bigdad1e_> soulrider: whats the link for me to download it the one where i pick which one i nned? not the one you gave me ^?
<Contrast83> BluesKaj: Sorry, not sure. K9Copy has always been one of the most reliable applications I use.
<bigdad1e_> gioacchino: what language do you speak>
<bigdad1e_> ?
<BluesKaj> hmmm Contrast83 , maybe a reinstall is in order
<bigdad1e_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gioacchino> mm on ubuntu-it  nobody is able to help me
<bigdad1e_> whats the link to the dapper reos?
<BluesKaj> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<bigdad1e_> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<madmonk> hi all
<madmonk> i need help
<madmonk> i'm writing from a live kubuntu edgy
<madmonk> it seems that I can't install it on this machine
<madmonk> strange problem
<madmonk> qtparted during the installation says that one of my partition is mounted so it doesn't proceed well
<madmonk> the fact is the the partition is not mounted at all!!!
<madmonk> can anybody help me please?
<madmonk> umount says that it can't find /dev/hda2 into mtab
<madmonk> and also that the partiotion is not mounted
<BluesKaj> madmonk , have you formatted the partition to ext ?
<madmonk> actually it is formatted in xfs
<Contrast83> madmonk: Not sure. I do all my installs from text-only discs. Not sure if that would help at all.
<madmonk> tell me
<madmonk> i need to erease thet partiotion
<BluesKaj> well, format the partition to ext first , then try the install
<madmonk> tried already
<madmonk> without success
<madmonk> even from konsole
<madmonk> with mkfs.ext3
<madmonk> it keeps on saying that the partition is mounted
<BluesKaj> did you try to install ?
<BluesKaj> without formatting
<madmonk> nope....because it won't change the right way my partitions!
<madmonk> i didn't aply the changes
<Contrast83> madmonk: You might try the text-only disc?
<madmonk> wait...i'll try to deactivate the partition...
<Contrast83> madmonk: Are you wiping the hard drive or keeping one or more partitions?
<BluesKaj> or you could try GParted Live CD partition editor. I've had good luck with it .
<madmonk> I'm keeping one partition with windows
<madmonk> nope...the partition is not active...
<Contrast83> Ohh... I had problems when trying to do that even with the text CD. Couldn't find a way around it.
<madmonk> holy crap
<madmonk> how did u solve it?
<madmonk> Contrast83: how did u solve it at least?
<Contrast83> I didn't go on a search for a solution or anything-- Just explained to my friend (who I was doing this for) what was going on and they said to wipe Windows. They don't have anything in Windows they need, really. They still have the Windows CD if they decide to go back.
<madmonk> well..
<madmonk> I understand
<madmonk> but it's not a nice solution imho
<Contrast83> I completely agree.
<madmonk> I need also windows....bad luck
<BluesKaj> yeah, sometimes the bulldozer approach works but he may have a windows rescue partition that is interefering ...that was my problem
<Contrast83> I know there are tons of people with Ubuntu and Windows partitions. I don't know if they ran into the same problems or not though.
<madmonk> well...I use both os since ubuntu breezy...never had that kinda problem before
<madmonk> i guess it's an edgy's problem
<BluesKaj> well madmonk, I think the GParted Live Boot CD can help you...it's much more effective than Qparted and more stable
<madmonk> i think i'll try to format that partition from my dapper
<Apo_99> help me
<Apo_99> apa bisa main ragnarok di kubuntu
<SmokeyD> what language is that Apo_99
<BluesKaj> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<SmokeyD> :)
<madmonk> BluesKaj: do u mean the other kubuntu cd?
<BluesKaj> no madmonk, it;s a seperate Live CD  a few hundred megabytes
<BluesKaj> madmonk, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gparted
<BluesKaj> madmonk, http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gparted
<madmonk> ok
<madmonk> wow!!!
<x86_> woo
<madmonk> I don't know why...but now it's working fine!!
<madmonk> thanx
<eagles0513875> what was ur issue monk
<madmonk> disconnecting now...
<rigved> hi all... can somebody please tell me how to change the permissions on a linux drive?
<rigved> pls help
<jeff_> @rigved what do you mean by change permissions
<rigved> as in i cant copy any files in it
<rigved> jeff_ i ve created this new partition table from a windows drive
<lnxkde> I need help
<lnxkde> I unplgged my machine when it freazed thankx too beryl  :/
<lnxkde> and now my fat32 partition with all my media is not writable
<rigved> jeff_ the windows drive is thus now a linux partition /dev/sda4
<lnxkde> and when loading it starts to send a lot of sibols
<lnxkde> :/
<rigved> jeff_ it has a hard disc icon
<lnxkde> how can I check my fat32 partition for errors in the konsole?
<bentob0x> I'm getting this error when I use adept manager
<bentob0x> "There was an error comitting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"
<jeff_> can you copy and paste the line in your /etc/fstab file relating to the drive. im assuming thats the problem.
<rigved> jeff_ r u refering to me?
<jeff_> yeah
<jeff_> @inxde try fsck http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/fsck.htm
<rigved> jeff_ /dev/sda4	/home/rigved/space reiserfs defaults	0	0	
<rigved> space is that hard disc icon
<rigved> jeff_ any idea brother
<clau85> hello. I'm using Kubuntu edgy and I want to install sun-java with adept. but I can't accept the licence in the terminal emulator because I can't input anything
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: sibols?
<bentob0x> anybody could help me please?
<bentob0x> "There was an error comitting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"
<bentob0x> I tried to install some debian packages yesterday for my brother HL5140
<jeff_> @rigved yeah try adding a few spaces in there for starters then umount that partition and remount it and try again.
<DaSkreech> bentob0x: do it from konsole
<bentob0x> i tried, but I'm getting this then: E: The package hl5140lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<DaSkreech> bentob0x: delete it from /var/cache/apt/archives
<bentob0x> ?
<soulrider> hi
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: simbols
<lnxkde> :s
<bentob0x> I have two subfolders in archives
<lnxkde> lnxkde: anyway I found a program that fixes the problems :/
<bentob0x> sorry I have partial as subfolder and lock
<DaSkreech> bentob0x: find the .deb for package in that folder
<bentob0x> its not there
<DaSkreech> bentob0x: other than that it's empty?
<bentob0x> ls -al doesn't show any packages
<bentob0x> yep
<bentob0x> only one folder and one file
<DaSkreech> do an update and try again I guess
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: What's it called?
<xardias> now this is what i call a nice OS.. http://files.xardias.net/images/desktop/snapshot1.jpg KDE can be so sexy ;)
<xardias> http://files.xardias.net/images/desktop/snapshot2.jpg
<bentob0x> what version is that xardias?
<phux> hi
<xardias> bentob0x: is 3.5.5, i just replaced the window manager with beryl.
<bentob0x> :)
<bentob0x> nice
<xardias> well its the beryl svn version.. not that stable.. but really cool ;)
<DaSkreech> xardias: What does the cellotaped photo?
<xardias> it does erm.. nothing. its my wallpaper ;)
<DaSkreech> Damn You!!! :-P
<DaSkreech> That would be really cool :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<DaSkreech> xardias: Nice skin for kopete
<eagles0513875> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<DaSkreech> !it | Gmx. Read for italian help
<ubotu> Gmx. Read for italian help: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gmx> daskreech i've understand
<xardias> DaSkreech: its not kopete. its jabbin, a jabber client.
<DaSkreech> Ok Just checking :)
<gmx> xD
<gmx> i want an help for my problem
<DaSkreech> xardias: You are using it as an ICQ gateway?
<xardias> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> :-)
<xardias> DaSkreech: well it has some missing features (away messages, and stuff like this) but i can chat with it.
<gmx> i want to know for write the download's file in directory on windows machine
<gmx> this 2 machine is in lan
<gmx> and the hd of machine window is share
<BluesKaj> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gmx> i've installed samba
<gmx> and i see the directory of window machine
<BluesKaj> does it mount ?
<gmx> but when i write directory smb//eccecc
<gmx> amule don't work
<DaSkreech> gmx: is it a NTFS drive?
<gmx> yes
<gmx> DaSkreech:
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<gmx> thanks
<DaSkreech> !ntfs-36 | gmx hope this helps.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-36 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !ntfs-3g | gmx hope this helps.
<ubotu> gmx hope this helps.: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<BluesKaj> gmx why amule ?
<jeff_> why would you need ntfs-3g for talking to a remote windows machine or has i missed something.
<srecko> hello
<ssickle> Has anyone had their keyboard stop working with the last update of the fiesty packages?
<eagles0513875> jeff ntfs3g give u read write access
<eagles0513875> if u dont want to be able to edit stuff that is on a remote machine dont bother with it
<BluesKaj> yeah jeff_ exactly ...confusing the issue with the ntfs-3g  suggestion, imo.
<eagles0513875> i have to say i love ntfs 3g though
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875 , on the same pc yeah, but a networked one?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> oh wait
<eagles0513875> jeff u would have to set up samba
<jeff_> you probably have the wrong permissions set on the windows box.
<BluesKaj> I write the wifes windows pc all the time, don't use ntfs-3g on it
<eagles0513875> for me its duel boot so i have to have ntfs3g
<eagles0513875> wouldnt he have to setup samba
<BluesKaj> yup, he has
<eagles0513875> what bout u blue
<jeff_> yeah he said he has already and that he can see the shares but cant write to them.
<KaoticEvil> how can i get a list of running processes thru konsole?
<BluesKaj> i have ntfs-3g , cuz i dual boot too , and i use samba as well
<eagles0513875> kaotic just hit ctrl esc
<KaoticEvil> eagles0513875: ksysguard isnt working properly
<eagles0513875> whats wrong with it
<jeff_> or try ps -ax or even top
<KaoticEvil> thanks :)
<KaoticEvil> thats what i need jeff_
<JohnFlux> KaoticEvil: what's not working properly with ksysguard?
<eagles0513875> jeff do u have samba setup
<jeff_> nope no windows machines around here.
<eagles0513875> so u running only linux on ur network
<KaoticEvil> JohnFlux: it shows no process list, and memory/swap usage is nothing but 8's
<jeff_> dont have a network, the question was asked by gmx
<mastermind> hey guys...if  u have downloaded a file from adept where would it get stored..?????
<stdin> mastermind: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mastermind> stdin: how to open it??? do i have to run in an terminal window
<chijin> only debs are stored in that directory
<chijin> if you want to run the actual software you installed through adept, it's not there
<chijin> mastermind: what did you install from adept?
<stdin> mastermind: open what?
<mastermind> it was 3d chess game chijin
<chijin> mastermind: then look at your menu for games, it's probably there
<stdin> mastermind: the packages you install are accessed from the KMenu
<eagles0513875> gmx what kinda machines u got on ur net
<mastermind> i dont find a game in kmenu
<chijin> mastermind: games -> board games -> ?
<stdin> mastermind: try running kbuildsycoca, that should update your KMenu
<mastermind> command not found:stdin
<mastermind> ya its a board game..:chijin
<stdin> mastermind: how did you run it
<DaSkreech> mastermind: what was it called?
<chijin> mastermind: type '3dchess &' in terminal
<mastermind> in a terminal window and in a run window
<stdin> mastermind: if you have kde installed, then you have it, /usr/bin/kbuildsycoca
<xardias> well. does anyway know a way to make KDE widgets "smaller"? is there a global DPI setting which affects all widgets or something like that?
<xardias> compared to windows windows at the same resolution KDE has really big controls and default font sizes..
<xardias> strip out one windows in that scentence..
<mastermind> sorry stdin..i din install kde,,iam doin it now..
<stdin> mastermind: huh?
<chijin> :-D
<stdin> mastermind: you are running kubuntu aren't uou?
<stdin> mastermind: you don't need/shouldn't install the "kde" package in adept
<mastermind> ya...i din know the basics of wat to install and not ...sorry its ma ignorance..
<mastermind> sorry i dont get u..stdin
<stdin> mastermind: if you have kubuntu installed, you have kde, don't install the "kde" package in adept, you don't need it and it can mess things up
<mastermind> oh...iam installing it...u should tat u should tat u should have kde,then i looked at adept ,i found kde for games ,applications..and then i installed it..
<mastermind> its gonna be a problem???stdin
<stdin> mastermind: what package did you just install, what was it called?
<mastermind> kde foe games and other applications and kde for deskop environment
<Apo_99> how to install wineX at kubuntu
<Tm_T> !wine | Apo_99
<ubotu> Apo_99: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<stdin> wineX ?
<Tm_T> stdin: old stuff
<stdin> ahh
<Tm_T> stdin: I might remember wrong but winex was fork of wine and then cedega was fork of winex
<Tm_T> but that was long time ago
<stdin> right
<SmokeyD> If you need Wine working out of the box it may be worth buying CrossOverOffice, which is a commercial version of Wine with a nice interface and without the hassle of getting everything setup correctly (which can be tedious in Wine)
<SmokeyD> at least it used ton be a hassle
<SmokeyD> didn't try anymore the last year or something since I already have Crossover Office
<SmokeyD> :)
<Tm_T> SmokeyD: no hassle here, apt-get install wine -> run stuff
<SmokeyD> Tm_T, I remember a year or two ago that there was a lot of shit getting the right ddl's and stuff
<Tm_T> I try wine ~once a month
<stdin> wineconfig lets you tweak the rest
<Tm_T> SmokeyD: true, it was back then
<SmokeyD> ok
<SmokeyD> cool
<SmokeyD> then I'll try Wine again
<SmokeyD> :)(
<Tm_T> )(
<SmokeyD> I have a very old version of Crossover Office anyway
<SmokeyD> :)
<waylandbill> SmokeyD: I run a custom vncviewer right after a apt-get wine. works fine.
<SmokeyD> cool
<Tm_T> I wonder how cygwin does run in wine
<SmokeyD> is there DirectX support in Wine nowadays? (Like in Cedega)
<Tm_T> SmokeyD: yes, partly
<SmokeyD> cool
<waylandbill> Tm_t, SmokeyD: not dx9 yet though
<Tm_T> SmokeyD: some games work very well, some doesn't at all :)
<MuJ> frozen throne works like a charm ^_^
<myTB|Tanuva> diablo2 too
<Tm_T> waylandbill: in good level atleast
<Tm_T> MuJ: mooh mooh
<SmokeyD> cool
<MuJ> Tm_Cow
<myTB|Tanuva> vice city doesnt for me, although its said everywhere
<waylandbill> sooner or later for dx9 I guess. :-)
<myTB|Tanuva> ahm... how may I find out if libsensors was compiled with sysfs support?
<nova> OUI
<Tm_T> waylandbill: http://winehq.org/site/status_directx
<pixi> HI everybody!.. just got a message from my ISP.. about me using en bot called emech, likely for DdoS
<pixi> what's up with that?
<myTB|Tanuva> if you dont use emech, its possible that its fishing
<pixi> can you explain further please?
<pixi> fishing? :)
<myTB|Tanuva> hm... DO you use emech?
<myTB|Tanuva> ah no its typed phishing. I always think of the german word "Fisch" what means 'fish'...
<pixi> oh.. no.. not that I'm aware of :P.. I'm just using the irc client that came with KDE. konversation
<pixi> hehe :D
<pixi> the message from irc.undernet.org (the oparator there reported my IP to my OSP) goes as follows:
<kunwon1> your box could be compromised
<SmokeyD> hey guys, is wine not available in Kubuntu feisty?
<pixi> "(...) The exploit appears to have been installed through a hole running on its webmin package, that runs normally on port 1000(...)"
<kunwon1> you have to add repositories
<kunwon1> smokeyd
<SmokeyD> ok, which one?
<kunwon1> there are details on the WINE website, they have their own repos for deb/ubuntu
<stdin> SmokeyD: universe
<kunwon1> or, universe
<myTB|Tanuva> ahm... how may I find out if libsensors was compiled with sysfs support?
<Tm_T> SmokeyD: packages.ubuntu.com helps when you need to find packages :)
<stdin> SmokeyD: or apt:/ in konqueror :)
<myTB|Tanuva> but the wine repos contain the newer packages
<stdin> myTB|Tanuva: nope
<pixi> kunwon: how do I go about checking if I'm compromised with this bot-thing?... I don't even use port 10000 for webmin.. port 10000 is routed to my set top box :S :P
<stdin> myTB|Tanuva: the ubuntu one is the most recent actually (for feisty)
<myTB|Tanuva> for feisty... that may be true
<kunwon1> pixi, if that's the case, then it may yet be a phishing attempt
<fdoving> pixi: check if /var/tmp/.cache exists, is there any content?
<geniusvicks> how do I add a program to the Apps menu in the desktop
<pixi> no there isn't a .cache
<pixi> neither in my server or my pc
<pixi> only kdecache-<username>
<fdoving> pixi: ok, install the package 'chkrootkit' and run the command 'chkrootkit' in a konsole shell as root (with sudo)
<pixi> fdoving: ok.. I'll do that
<epimeth> I lost my hda's!!!!!!
<epimeth> hda is now sda....
<epimeth> what is hdc???
<epimeth> cuz sdc didn't work :-(
<epimeth> anyone! please! my music!!!!
<DaSkreech> epimeth: calm down
<DaSkreech> What are you doing?
<epimeth> :-)
<epimeth> I'm trying to mount what was until a minute ago hdc
<epimeth> hdc 1,2,3,5,6
<epimeth> the device, aparently, does not exist
<epimeth> hda1 and hda2 did not, either...
<DaSkreech> epimeth: can you confirm that?
<pixi> fdoving: ok, I did that.. and both my server and my pc returned not-found/not-infected.. etc at every line
<epimeth> mount told me that sd3 was mounted as /
<epimeth> so I changed hda1 2 to sda1 2 and that works
<epimeth> DaSkreech: confirm that what?
<pixi> fdoving: or how am I supposed to interpret this chkroot output?.. is it supposed to give me a "WARNING" or something?
<pixi> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[5222] )
<pixi> I got that for instance
<pixi> under a Checking: line
<Jezzuz> ello
<Jezzuz> recently changed my monitor with another and xfce refuses to show an option for the 1024-resolution ... is that somthing common ? already checked xorg.conf ... there the res is listed
<pixi> fdoving: but I don't think that really is anything
<fdoving> pixi: you should check. install the package 'debsums'
<DaSkreech> epimeth: that it's gone
<DaSkreech> epimeth: are you comfortable with the terminal?
<epimeth> DaSkreech: very
<fdoving> pixi: then run 'debsums dhcp3-client' in a konsole.
<pixi> fdoving:running.. this is taking time :P
<pixi> oh
<pixi> iI just wrote 'debsums' <enter>
<fdoving> pixi: you can run a complete check later, first check just that package. cancel with ctrl-c.
<pixi> fdoving: done.. all ok
<pixi> with the dhcp3-client I mean.. I never did a full scan
<DaSkreech> epimeth: ok and /dev/hd <tab> <tab> gives you nothing?
<fdoving> pixi: good, then dhclient3 is OK. did chkrootkit say anything else?
<epimeth> DaSkreech: okay... checked through /dev/ again... noticed that sdb had 1-6... mounted those and checked... it was it
<epimeth> DaSkreech: why would hda -> sda and hdc -> sdb ???
<fdoving> pixi: can you make a list of all processes, 'ps aux > $HOME/process-list.txt' and publish it somewhere (like rafb.net/paste) - i can see if there are any processes i don't recognize.
<fdoving> pixi: first, 'debsums procps'. to make sure the 'ps' command isn't compromised.
<DaSkreech> epimeth: SATA drives?
<pixi> fdoving: no nothing particular
<pixi> fdoving: just not-founds and etc
<pixi> fdoving: ok.. jus a minute
<epimeth> DaSkreech: IDE
<DaSkreech> epimeth: Confused IDE controller? :-)
<Skuller> the dvd's which i burnt in nero as multisession (gave a warnin b4 burning that they wont be read in other os's cept xp sp2)...any probs in kubuntu with their handling?
<pasquale> ciao
<bobesponja> hey all
<pasquale> sono nuovo qui
<pasquale> posso chiedervi una cosa_
<bobesponja> I reboot my winxp box and now when I do ls /media/samba_share I get ' Invalid slot'
<pixi> fdoving
<pasquale> ei c-[ qualcuno_
<pixi> fdoving: http://pixtor.no-ip.com/
<bobesponja> how can I get my samba share back?
<pasquale> ma qui siete tutti inglesi
<pasquale> Im pasquale
<pasquale> hello
<pasquale> I living in italy
<fdoving> pixi: checking.
<fdoving> pixi: can't see anything evil.
<fdoving> pixi: are you up2date on updates?
<pixi> fdoving: on my pc.. yes... on my server.. no.. not very
<fdoving> pixi: i belive the server (the one running pixtor.no-ip.com to the public) would be the obvious target.
<pixi> yeah.. :).. I figured as much myself..  But I've changed the root password and my user pass..  well.. yeah.. what's left?.. a total reformat and fresh updated install?
<pixi> I don't seem to be able to find anything open
<pixi> I have a very limited set of ports open to the server
<bobesponja> anybody knows how can I get my samba share back?
<bobesponja> I reboot my winxp box and now when I do ls /media/samba_share I get ' Invalid slot'
<pixi> could it be that my windows machines are infected?
<fdoving> pixi: that is more likely. but some of the attackers use perl/php cgi scripts to access your server with apaches privileges.
<fdoving> pixi: badly written scripts can do that to you. there was a problem in awstats.pl some time ago.
<pixi> fdoving: yeah.. the operator claimed the hole could be in webmin.. which is based on cgi scripts
<pixi> fdoving: I think I'll just shut down webmin.. I never use it really.. the console is much mor usable to me :P
<fdoving> pixi: sounds like a plan.
<pixi> fdoving: well thanks for your time :).. it was very.. educational :D.. see ya!
<fdoving> pixi: my pleasure :)
<PhinnFort> something is very wrong...
<PhinnFort> every time i open a new tab in konqueror, a konsole opens
<PhinnFort> everytime i use a ctrl+[anything] , a konsole opens...
<PhinnFort> ctrl+v, ctrl+t, etc.
<BluesKaj> you've got konsole linked to all apps
<PhinnFort> only konqi, it seems
<PhinnFort> but i haven't changed any of my shortcuts
<PhinnFort> it seems it's only ctrl+c and ctrl+t
<miltos> hi ppl:-)
<rigved> hi... can anyone pls help me with enabling write permissions to a hard disc
<miltos> finally i managed to print to my printer HP PSC 1400 from Kubuntu attached to a Windowz box....
<PhinnFort> rigved: ntfs?
<rigved> no just a sec pls PhinnFort
<rigved> i ll see
<root_> zzz
<root_> zz
<rigved> PhinnFort: it was a ntfs windows partition which i ve changed to a linux partition
<PhinnFort> rigved: is it an internal or external harddrive?
<rigved> internal
<rigved> reiserfs	
<PhinnFort> and you can't write to it?
<miltos> For those that HP PSC 1400 hooked to a Windowz doesn't work uncheck the bidirectional communication, and it will print like a charm...
<rigved> no
<rigved> PhinnFort do u know how it can be done
<PhinnFort> can you paste the output of "dmesg | tail"
<rigved> ya sure
<PhinnFort> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> just in case;)
<rigved> [17179658.984000]  Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8
<rigved> [17179658.984000]  NET: Registered protocol family 31
<rigved> [17179658.984000]  Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<PhinnFort> !paste | rigved
<ubotu> rigved: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rigved> [17179658.984000]  Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<PhinnFort> rigved: rather do "dmesg | grep hd"
<rigved> [17179659.032000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
<rigved> [17179659.032000]  Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<rigved> [17179659.064000]  Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1-mh1
<rigved> [17179659.108000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
<rigved> [17179659.108000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
<rigved> [17179659.108000]  Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.7
<rigved> [17179574.292000]      ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio
<rigved> [17179574.292000]      ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
<rigved> [17179575.028000]  hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<rigved> [17179575.944000]  hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)
<rigved> [17179576.352000]  SCSI device sda: 78242976 512-byte hdwr sectors (40060 MB)
<rigved> [17179576.352000]  SCSI device sda: 78242976 512-byte hdwr sectors (40060 MB)
<PhinnFort> rigved: rather do "dmesg | grep -i reiser", and please use the pastebin
<PhinnFort> :D
<PhinnFort> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DigitDial> Pastebin seems to be a neat little service. I'm likin it.
<PhinnFort> !perms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<miltos> does beryl run on any 3D accelerating video card?
<PhinnFort> miltos: depends
<jeff_> ati support sucks hope you have a nvidia card
<PhinnFort> miltos: if you have 3d-acceleration, you should be able to get it working no matter what card you have
<PhinnFort> with xgl
<DigitDial> Personally, I haven't been able to get it to work properly on an ATI X1950XTX.
<PhinnFort> *3d-acc working under ubuntu, that is
<miltos> PhinnFort, xgl is different from beryl?
<rigved> PhinnFort i did that thing and used the pastebin
<PhinnFort> jeff_: i have an ati working perfectly, with aiglx
<DigitDial> That's just me though, I'm sorta noobish.
<PhinnFort> rigved: now, give me the URL to the paste you pasted;)
<rigved> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11538/
<PhinnFort> miltos: XGL is a program that enables all those cool effects, but it's replaced by AIGLX which is built into the graphics server (Xorg)
<PhinnFort> unfortunately AIGLX isn't supported by all drivers
<PhinnFort> rigved: thanks;)
<rigved> PhinnFort thanks 2 u man for helping out
<PhinnFort> rigved: no problem
<PhinnFort> rigved: can you try to run Konqueror (file manager) in root mode?
<PhinnFort> I think it's under "System" on the K-menu
<rigved> PhinnFort how do i do that.. is Konqueror under sytem?
<PhinnFort> rigved: if it isn't there, you can hit "alt+f2" and type in "kdesu konqueror"
<rigved> ok
<PhinnFort> then hit enter
<PhinnFort> enter your password and click "ok"
<rigved> PhinnFort ok i did that
<PhinnFort> now you should be able to browse your filesystem
<PhinnFort> rigved: have you set a mount-point for your harddrive?
<miltos> is there any CAD application running on kubuntu?
<rigved> no :(
<rigved> i cant even see that hard disc anyumore
<PhinnFort> rigved: in Konqueror, go to the address "/"
<rigved> ok
<PhinnFort> then go into the folder "media"
<rigved> ok
<PhinnFort> is there any folders there?
<rigved> CDROM
<PhinnFort> only cdrom?
<rigved> ya
<PhinnFort> try going to the address "media:/"
<rigved> PhinnFortit says does not exizt
<PhinnFort> now you should see all your harddrives
<PhinnFort> did you type correctly?    media:/
<rigved> PhinnFort oops so sorry
<PhinnFort> ;)
<rigved> PhinnFort typed it wiht an / in the beginning
<PhinnFort> no problem
<rigved> PhinnFort ok it has listed all the discs
<PhinnFort> "media:/" is a special virtual folder containing your disks
<PhinnFort> rigved: is your new reiser disk there?
<pollyo> Hello
<rigved> PhinnFort o ok... do i now just chnge the permissions here
<rigved> yes
<PhinnFort> can you go into it?
<PhinnFort> and can you change files there?
<rigved> yes... even the permissions thing is not disabled
<PhinnFort> can you create new files there?
<pollyo> Anyone know if you can run windows in something like quem underlinux?  I've ran linux with quem under windows and now I want to see if it works the other way.
<rigved> PhinnFort woooooaaaah
<PhinnFort> pollyo: yes
<rigved> PhinnFort yes i can!!!
<pollyo> PhinnFort: Great.
<PhinnFort> rigved: go back to "media:/" and right click on the disk and click "properties"
<rigved> PhinnFort can i just change its permissions from here
<rigved> ya
<pollyo> PhinnFort: Do you have any suggestions on what to search for to find information on it?
<PhinnFort> rigved: then change the permissions
<PhinnFort> pollyo: google for qemu windows
<PhinnFort> maybe add xp or 2k
<pollyo> PhinnFort: Ok!  will do.  Thank you.
<PhinnFort> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<PhinnFort> !qemu | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: please see above
<pollyo> PhinnFort: Even better.  Thanks.
<PhinnFort> np
<rigved> PhinnFort hey thank you so much....
<PhinnFort> rigved: you're welcome;)
<rigved> PhinnFort i m able to do all that i want here.. can i just ask one more last question
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> you're granted one last question;)
<alexicon> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<rigved> PhinnFort i m developing PHP sites and only after giving r w e permissions on all the files can i view them in my local browser
<alexicon> :/
<rigved> PhinnFort now when i upload them back to server wud that be a security hassle
<PhinnFort> !jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.101.1-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 352 kB
<PhinnFort> rigved: you mean you have a local webserver?
<rigved> yes
<rigved> PhinnFort apacje
<rigved> oops apache
<PhinnFort> rigved: try setting only world read
<PhinnFort> just r
<rigved> PhinnFort but wud that let me view them in my local server browser?
<PhinnFort> set Others to Read, and apache should be able to run them
<rigved> PhinnFort ok
<rigved> PhinnFort thanks again
<PhinnFort> np;)
<rigved> PhinnFort how old r u brother
<PhinnFort> 18;)
<rigved> wow
<rigved> PhinnFort i feel like i ve wasted most of my life... i m 32
<rigved> PhinnFort anyway better late than never
<PhinnFort> heh, i'm the one who's wasting my life, in an irc server;)
<PhinnFort> *channel
<rigved> PhinnFort lol
<PhinnFort> :D
<rigved> PhinnFort u r helping out man!!
<rigved> PhinnFort not wasting
<PhinnFort> rigved: someone has to do that too;)
<rigved> PhinnFort r u from denmark
<PhinnFort> norway;)
<rigved> PhinnFort is that in denmark?
<PhinnFort> nope, it's a bit north of denmar
<rigved> PhinnFort foolish of me isnt it
<PhinnFort> k
<PhinnFort> ;)
<rigved> PhinnFort cool... yesterday a 15 year old boy from denmark helped me set this windows ntfs partition to linux!
<PhinnFort> crazy;)
<rigved> PhinnFort today u helped me put it to use\
<rigved> PhinnFort i m indebted to europe
<PhinnFort> hehe
<PhinnFort> and africa, since ubuntu is sponsored by Canonical, which is based in South-Africa
<rigved> PhinnFort lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> it's rather international
<rigved> PhinnFort tell me one thing... how do open source developers make a living if everything is free
<PhinnFort> rigved: different ways
<PhinnFort> some are paid by different companies like Novell, RedHat or Canonical
<PhinnFort> those in turn sell support and pre-packaged linux
<PhinnFort> some do it in their free-time
<PhinnFort> *sparetime
<rigved> PhinnFort its really amazing
<PhinnFort> yeah;)
<PhinnFort> and many are students in different universities around the world
<rigved> PhinnFort r u affiliaaated to them too or r u a freelancer or a student
<PhinnFort> most of KDE (the desktop thingies) best developers are students
<rigved> wow
<PhinnFort> rigved: i'm just freelancing
<rigved> web?
<PhinnFort> i'm supposed to be writing a physics report now
<rigved> lol
<PhinnFort> ;)
<rigved> PhinnFort u cud write about the physics involved in the necessary gravitation toward linux after using windows
<PhinnFort> hehehe;)
<PhinnFort> not if i want to get into NTNU (a norwegian university) next year
<fiyawerx> anyone have luck with the 8800gts video cards and kubuntu?
<rigved> u cud make it a totally meta-physical issue out of it so that they directly employ u there as professor
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> in my dreams, maybe;)
<rigved> PhinnFort u already know so much.... i m banking on 10% of knowledge as compared to u... what do u want to do in ur life
<rigved> what do u want to be
<PhinnFort> i want to deal with computers for a living
<rigved> arent u doing that already
<PhinnFort> i'm not earning anything out of it;)
<rigved> u can easily
<PhinnFort> maybe work for Qt (which makes some underlying for KDE), Opera (with the web-browser) or FunCom (makes games)
<rigved> unless ur not really into it at the moment
<PhinnFort> well, school takes a lot of time
<rigved> true
<rigved> anyway
<PhinnFort> i need to sleep to
<PhinnFort> ;)
<fiyawerx> no you dont :)
<rigved> it was nice talking to u PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> thanks the same;)
<rigved> thanks 2 u brother... u helped!
<PhinnFort> fiyawerx: well, we're supposed to play d'n'd tonight, so i guess not
<PhinnFort> rigved: no problem, you're welcome;)
<fiyawerx> plenty of time to sleep when your dead
<rigved> PhinnFort bye... take care and good luck with ur physics report!
<PhinnFort> thank you, and good luck with your linux adventures;)
<rigved> ha ha ha thank you
<Skuller> fiyawerx: our luck on the cash side isnt there for an 8800gtx...so cant reali help with the OS ;)
<fiyawerx> Skuller, ditto, thats why i went with the gts :) 320mb, lot cheaper, still nice performance
<ScarFreewill> i know about !a$k but can i ask a java question?
<fiyawerx> i've already ordered a new system, kubuntu compat. wasn't my first concern, so just wondering how it'll end up
<Skuller> fiyawerx: cool...btw is it a gts or a gs?
<fiyawerx> gts
<Skuller> oh ok...nice
<fiyawerx> spent 1k on the system, already have k/m/lcd tho
<ScarFreewill> i'm tring to make a simple input dailog with JOptionPane... but want a default value for my input field... this is how i'm trying to do it: javax.swing.JOptionPane.INPUT_VALUE_PROPERTY = "string"
<Skuller> hehe nice
<ScarFreewill> fiyawerx: you got a 8800?
<fiyawerx> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130082
<fiyawerx> is the card i ordered
<Morbo> Overkill, much?
<ScarFreewill> i've got a 7900gt i've had it for a year and i'm not going to upgrade soon...
<Morbo> That costs more than my MythTV box
<ScarFreewill> (soon as in 2 years)
<fiyawerx> overkill? the gtx would have been overkill
<Morbo> Granted, most of it is salvage and the like
<ScarFreewill> yeah ;)
<fiyawerx> nod, but you generally wont be playing supreme commander on a mythtv box :)
<ScarFreewill> evga is good
<fiyawerx> had some $$ left from taxes/work bonus, and my current machine is a 2 year old hp media center
<fiyawerx> even trying to upgrade the power supply in the hp is damn near impossible, so even most lesser cards i wouldn't have been able to get working nice
<ScarFreewill> its x2 as much as I payed for my 79gt more than a year ago
<fiyawerx> yeah i was looking at the 7950gt for a bit too
<fiyawerx> but this thing also outperforms that by almost x2
<ScarFreewill> yeah and its got old technoligy
* fiyawerx nods
<malone61a> slt
<killermach__> for years when I type "vi thisfile.txt" I get an editor that when I press the " i " key it displays "INSERT" in the bottom right corner, with ubuntu I find that must type vim and not vi
<killermach__> I goto /usr/bin/ and rm vi, ln -s vim vi ... but this still does not work
<killermach__> I check .bashrc to find out where my "vi" is being hijacked and cannot locate it
<killermach__> if I cp vim.tiny to vi .. this does not work either.. if I cp vim.tiny asdf then "asdf thisfile.txt" this works
<killermach__> something is hijacking the two letter launch for "vi"
<killermach__> what is the "broken version" of vi and how do I get rid of it
<killermach__> ?
<killermach__> no one here edits code?
<MinceR> killermach__: check what file "which vi" points you to
<killermach__> MinceR: that would be /usr/bin/vi, if I rm /usr/bin/vi then type vi  I get command not found
<killermach__> then I ln -s /usr/bin/vim /usr/bin/vi
<MinceR> type rehash in your shell and try again
<killermach__> and this does not work
<killermach__> a simple "vi" always launches some broken editor
<MinceR> or maybe your shell has an alias
<MinceR> you can list them with alias
<killermach__> rehash not found
<easytiger> whats the kde version of the program in gnome that does auto updates?
<killermach__> alias does not expose anything for vi
<MinceR> then you probably don't need to rehash. i'm a zsh user :)
<MinceR> i don't have more ideas
<wimpies> any of you ever experienced konqueror hanging on a local directory read ?
<killermach__> can I simply uninstall the broken vi and only have the one that's useable installed?
<easytiger> killermach__: whats wrong witht he vi?
<dmbkiwi> Hello
<dmbkiwi> Does kaudiocreator use cdparanoia as a ripping tool, and if so, is there a way to turn off paranoia, so it rips faster?
<killermach__> easytiger: I press " i " I do not get "INSERT" mode
<easytiger> killermach__: remove it completely and try again
<killermach__> easytiger: my problem is not with vi.. I understand there are two versions installed and I apparently prefer vim
<fiyawerx> just out of curiosity, is typing vim thisfile.txt really that much harder that its a problem?
<acemo> how do i install gecko-sdk?
<killermach__> I use RHEL, mandrake, mandriva, suse and knoppix.. I only have this issue on ubuntu installs
<fiyawerx> killermach__: when i type i, it doesn't *say* insert, but it goes into insert just the same, did you try typing after your i?
<killermach__> fiyawerx: if we were to scientifically evaluate it by not only the number of keystrokes involved but also by the distance the finger travel must also add, plus calories consumed, then yes accounting for the cost is far too involved, it would be better to delete vi  and link vim to vi
<kinux> is someone from romania?
<fiyawerx> killermach__: what about the second part? i just tested with 'vi' and then 'i' and it does go into insert mode, even tho it doesn't *say* it
<fiyawerx> im on a default 6.10 install
<killermach__> my problem is that ubuntu keeps hijacking "vi" to run "vi" even after I rm -rf /usr/bin/vi, and ln -s /usr/bin/vim /usr/bin/vi, this still does not get me to vim while only typing vi
<fiyawerx> you're using sudo for the ln, right?
<fiyawerx> oh.. wait a minute
<fiyawerx> when i type 'vi'
<fiyawerx> it starts 'vim'
<fiyawerx> what version of kubuntu you on?
<killermach__> fiyawerx: oh.. but if it doesn't say "INSERT" then the keycommands are not the same, I butcher the file in this old vi editor
<killermach__> 6.1
<fiyawerx> im on a fresh install of 6.1 myself, when i type 'vi', i get this: http://rafb.net/p/FaqQd486.html
<killermach__> I jsut don't understand.. that if I rm /usr/bin/vi, then ln -s /usr/bin/vim.tiny /usr/bin/vi I still do not get vim.tiny to run when I type vi.. what' sup with that?
<fiyawerx> and insert mode is working just like i would expect insert mode to
<fiyawerx> even tho it doesn't *say* insert
<fiyawerx> not sure what commands your trying that normally work in insert mode that don't work in 'vi'
<waylandbill> fiyawerx: I think it doesn't by default, but .vimrc can change that easily.
<killermach__> if you press CTRL+G do you see what line/column you are in?
<fiyawerx> when not in insert mode, yes
<fiyawerx> i see what your saying, vim has the status line
<killermach__> waylandbill: ok.. I found /etc/vim/vimrc  not sure what to fix tho
<fiyawerx> vi is vim in vi compatibilty mode, i think the very first screen tells you how to fix it
<fiyawerx> ~                type  :set nocp<Enter>        for Vim defaults
<fiyawerx> try that in 'vi' and see if that gets you what you want
<killermach__> fiyawerx: then you are in the vi I wish to be, if I type vi thisfile.txt, CTRL+G I get nada
<waylandbill> set nocompatibility I thinkg
<fiyawerx> yeah
<Ryiel> Guys, I've got a linux-proof laptop. I installed ubuntu on it and no sound. I found out that there is an IRQ crash that causes the no sound thing. (It says no device) Though this onboard intel8x0 ac97 soundcard works well under windows. There is no option to change irq in bios. Any clue?
<BluesKaj> Ryiel, that soundcard should work fine , prolly just needs a linux driver for it
<kristjan_> Ryiel: boot with option   irqpoll
<Ryiel> BluesKaj: there is irq crash. I even compiled the alsa drivers.
<Ryiel> kristjan_: How to do that? :) (Im a bit newbie)
<killermach__> all that started with vi because dpkg-reconfigure xorg just drops to a commandline .. does nothing
<edward_> hi everyon... in feisty only the old edgy 2.6.17-10 kernel works for me... the new kernels say something like "VFS error cannot load OS on block 0,0"
<kristjan_> Ryiel: no need to compile anything. your soundcard should work out of box with linux
<killermach__> xorg was loading in 640x480, and I was needing to edit xorg.conf
<Ryiel> kristjan_: how to boot with that irqpoll?
<kristjan_> Ryiel: how to add boot option? reboot pc and then grub loads hit Esc
<killermach__> anyone know what I'm missing from dpkg-reconfigure xorg to make it work?
<Ryiel> oh, ok, i try that
<kristjan_> Ryiel: actually wait
<Ryiel> yep?
<BluesKaj> do you have more than one sound card on the computer , Ryiel?
<kristjan_> Ryiel: let's do it in more convinient way
<Ryiel> nope, thats a laptop
<fiyawerx> isn't it dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Ryiel> Asus M3N laptop
<kristjan_> Ryiel: paste your /boot/grub/menu.lst       use http://pastebin.ca/
<BluesKaj> Ryiel, check your peripherals in the BIOS , make sure the sound isn't disabled
<Ryiel> i cannot even disable sounds
<killermach__> fiyawerx: probably.. but from the commandline dpkg-reconfigure gave no complaints
<Ryiel> this bios is soo stupid
<Ryiel> but i've got sound under winxp
<Ryiel> kristjan_: starting up...
<jhutchins> Ryiel: Asus usually posts bios updates for their current hardware.  It's usually a good idea to update to whatever they have on their web site.
<Emperor_Norton> I'm trying to compile the desklist plugin for kopete
<BluesKaj> look at peripherals in BIOS
<Emperor_Norton> but I have no idea where kde is located
<Emperor_Norton> :s
<N6REJ> can anyone think of any solid reason why my server would not show up in a windows envirorment even though I have samba and cups installed?
<Emperor_Norton> is it on the right domain?
<N6REJ> no I don't think so.
<BluesKaj> check your shares on the windows pc
<N6REJ> Emperor_Norton: its chosing my isp's domain instead of my lan
<Emperor_Norton> :/
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: other windows box's can see and share
<Ryiel> kristjan_: http://www.pastebin.ca/406869
<Ryiel> jhutchins: thanks, im looking for bios update right now
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: this is really weird because I've installed ubuntu numerous times without problems albeit normally as a desktop and this time I've installed using the server distro and manually adding the kde packages. and its giving me grief.
<N6REJ> Emperor_Norton: how do I set a domian for just local?  These are all nat'd machines.
<Emperor_Norton> I have no idea, I just remember having trouble with this when I set up samba/cups
<N6REJ> Emperor_Norton: lol, thats a start
<Emperor_Norton> stupid question, what is the path to kde?
* N6REJ whereis kde
<N6REJ> or sudo apt-cache show kde
<Emperor_Norton> ohh
<Emperor_Norton> thanks
<N6REJ> yw
<N6REJ> Emperor_Norton: you might need sudo apt-cache show kde-base
<Dekkard> lots of feistey users?
<N6REJ> Emperor_Norton: or worst case sudo locate kde   but if you do that one hang onto your seat
<kristjan_> Ryiel: http://pastebin.ca/406872 what for you need acpi=off ?
<kristjan_> Ryiel: and pci=biosirq pci=usepirqmask?
<Emperor_Norton> whereis worked
<Emperor_Norton> cheers
<Ryiel> kristjan_:  acpi because i couldnt install ubuntu on it without turning it off
<Ryiel> pci=biosirq, i got some hints and tried themn
<Ryiel> but no luck
<kristjan_> Ryiel: you know what http://pastebin.ca/406885 < try this instead 1st boot irqpoll line and then try acpi boot line
<killermach__> sheesh.. I "alias vi='/usr/bin/vim'  and vi still does not get me vim
* chull smiles
<chalcedonynhubby> i really hope somebody is here who can help
<jhutchins> So do I.
<waylandbill> killermach_: did you install a package to put in vi, cause vim is installed in kubuntu by default.
<chalcedonynhubby> :)
<Ryiel> kristjan_: i just copy the recent one over with it?
<Emperor_Norton> ffs
<Emperor_Norton> the plugin compiled
<Emperor_Norton> and installed
<xerosis> where is the keyboard shortcuts file stored? no settings are being applied so i think it's wrong chowned
<Emperor_Norton> but isn't showing up
<kristjan_> Ryiel: yeah. don't forget to add one empty line in the end (not sure if needed)
<killermach__> waylandbill: I'm in synaptic looking..
<chalcedonynhubby> what i'm trying to do is help my husband (who has disabilites) download a program to do taxes called gnucash .. i'm not sure how?
<fiyawerx> killermach__: both vi and vim seem to start 'vim', its just that vi starts it in compatibility mode
<wolferine> what is the best way to install apache, php and mysql on kubuntu?
<fiyawerx> its the same program in different modes, gotta find the config thats telling it to do so
<kristjan_> Ryiel: all I did to your meny.lst was adding those two other boot options, wverything else is same
<wolferine> run a VM machine, and install the server?
<Dekkard> chalcedonynhubby:  do you know how to use the terminal?
<xerosis> wolferine: all are in the repos
<jhutchins> chalcedonynhubby: apt-get install gnucash
<killermach__> there is no "vi" package, it goes from vgrabbj to vic, to videogen
<chalcedonynhubby> Dekkard, on my box yes. i run ubuntu on gnome.
<Ryiel> kristjan_: ok, im acutally helping my friend online who doesnt know english at all ;)
<wolferine> yes, but its the after install (setup) I am more worried about
<jhutchins> chalcedonynhubby: sorry, sudo apt-get install gnucash
<chalcedonynhubby> jhutchins, he has kubuntu
<xerosis> wolferine: all work out of the box for me
<chalcedonynhubby> i'm on his KDE box.. everything is different
<jhutchins> chalcedonynhubby: Works either way, I just forgot the sudo.
<killermach__> fiyawerx: I copy /etc/vim/vimrc.tiny to vimrc.local and then I ONLY get the old one
<Dekkard> chalcedonynhubby:  you need to open konsole and type in sudo apt-get install gnucash
<jhutchins> !software | chalcedonynhubby
<ubotu> chalcedonynhubby: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<wolferine> so did you install each seperately, or one at a time, ( I know the order they must be installed)
<xerosis> wolferine: shouldn't matter really
<Dekkard> is koffice up to bleeding edge on feisty?
<wolferine> well, you need to setup the php to run on mysql
<jhutchins> Dekkard: #ubuntu+1
<Dekkard> thanks jhutchins
<xerosis> wolferine: all the config is done after
<chalcedonynhubby> vir% sudo apt-get install gnucash
<chalcedonynhubby> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<chalcedonynhubby> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<chalcedonynhubby> vir%
* chalcedonynhubby rubs her head
<chijin> shut down adept
<chijin> or synaptic
<Dekkard> chalcedonynhubby:  do you have adept or synaptic open?
<chijin> or any other packet manager
<killermach__> my major problem with the old version is I press some keystroke and it uppercases existing letters
<chalcedonynhubby> aptitude?
<chalcedonynhubby> yes
<jhutchins> chalcedonynhubby: close any GUI package manager.
<chalcedonynhubby> and i'll try
<wolferine> but you are prompted to setup php with myswl during the install (or maybe its just because I select phpbb)?
<xerosis> wolferine: if you're just installed the packages you shouldn't have to
<xerosis> *installing
<wolferine> but if phpbb is included in those packages, I think  it prompts you to setup myswl
<wolferine> mysql*
<wolferine> keep missing that q
<Ryiel> kristjan_: It dies on startup...
<Ryiel> with both options
<chalcedonynhubby> YIPPIE it's working!!
<kristjan_> Ryiel: too bad
<Ryiel> I know...
<xerosis> wolferine: what is the problem, do you not know how to or...?
<Ryiel> the saddest thing it works under winxp :(
<kristjan_> Ryiel: out of my head try more options: pci=noacpi
<kristjan_> Ryiel: noapic
<Ryiel> we tried that alreay :)
<Ryiel> already
<wolferine> well, up until a day or two, I didnt realize the root password was blank
<Ryiel> I told him to do bios update first
<xerosis> wolferine: not trying to insult, you just seemed to know what you needed to do after you'd installed them?
<wolferine> and I have tried to setup apache in the past, and I have found it hard at times, for example, setting up a www/ in my /home
<xerosis> wolferine: have you read ubuntuguide.org?
<wolferine> lol
<kristjan_> Ryiel: so the only thing that helps is acpi=off?
<wolferine> everyday man
<wolferine> everyday
<kristjan_> Ryiel: and then soundcard is not getting irq?
<Ryiel> thats the only way it can run linux
<Ryiel> nope, and it says no device
<N6REJ> if you remove the search statement from  /etc/resolv.conf will it stay out?
<xerosis> wolferine: setting up the users in apache is pretty hard in debian/ubuntu because of a quirk, i've struggled with it before
<kristjan_> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<kristjan_> lol
<Ryiel> hehe
<wolferine> well, I just dont know enough about file systems, which dir is what, how a symbolic links works, etc...
<wolferine> else I think I could probably do it
<kristjan_> Ryiel: not what we need ;)
<wolferine> well, ill just go get the packages now
<wolferine> bbiab
<Ryiel> he doesnt know how to update bios now, he should install XP first to update bios :D
<kristjan_> Ryiel: so you need to assign irq to your soundcard that does not get it while booting with acpi=off
<Emperor_Norton> whats the program that is like launchy, but for kde called again?
<chalcedonynhubby> vir% run gnucash
<chalcedonynhubby> zsh: command not found: run
<chalcedonynhubby> vir%
<Emperor_Norton> gnucash on its own?
<SeveredCross> Uhh...
<Dekkard> just gnucash
<SeveredCross> Just gnucash should work.
<killermach__> ok..I understand it's launching the same app in diff modes. apparently based upon the command used to run it, so an "alias" should have the shell launch vim while only typing vi, but this does not work either, it's like the shell or distro has greater problems than I've ever run into
<chalcedonynhubby> ok ty
<Dekkard> katapult?
<Emperor_Norton> <3
<xerosis> killermach__: what's the problem?
<Ryiel> kristjan_: i dont know how to assign that :(
<TSWoodV> Greetings!  I'm a long-time *nix geek but a real short-timer on KDE.  Under Kubuntu, is there an icon in the K menu for the control center?  If there is, I didn't find it.
<killermach__> xerosis: simplest put.. I'd like to type "vi" to get an editor which will display "INSERT" in the bottom right hand corner when I pre the " i " key
<kristjan_> Ryiel: just to make sure I would try all of these boot options separately: noacpi apic pci=noacpi nolapic
<xerosis> killermach__: i get INSERT in the bottom left?
<killermach__> xerosis: I've never had to configure any "mode" for vi on any linux distro
<xerosis> TSWoodV: System Settings?
<kristjan_> Ryiel: I'm not kernel hacker myself, just that I have had acpi problems in the past
<Ryiel> kristjan_: ok, im on it
<killermach__> xerosis: well I'm trying to get my installation to be like yours :)
<TSWoodV> xerosis: I don't think that's the same thing as kcontrol.  Is it some tuned variant?
<xerosis> killermach__: what version is it?
<fiyawerx> xerosis: when i type vim yes, when i type vi i don't get the *INSERT* either, it goes into insert mode but no status line
<N6REJ> is there something that controls wether /etc/resolv.conf gets looked at first or last?
<xerosis> TSWoodV: System Settings is  a new version of kcontrol
<killermach__> ubuntu 6.10
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: /etc/nsswitch.conf may be what you're looking for?
<xerosis> TSWoodV: if you do alt+f2 then type kcontrol, it's still there
<kristjan_> Ryiel: the correct list would be of most important boot options I think: noapic acpi=off pci=noacpi and nolapic
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: thanks
<xerosis> killermach__: of vi/m i meant
<kristjan_> Ryiel: also I guess noacpi is same as acpi=off
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, thats set properly, I can't figure out why my lan isn't working :(
<yeti> which program can i use to add subtitles to a movie?
<N6REJ> yeti: there are several sudo apt-cache search subtitle
<killermach__> xerosis: version 7.0.35
<crackhead_25> question: how does one remove the GPM driver (the mouse driver for the konsole)? just lsmod | grep gpm.. modprobe -r..??
<TSWoodV> xerosis:  It seems that much of docs.kde.org refers to kcontrol directly.  And System Settings doesn't exactly duplicate nor is it a superset of kcontrol.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: What's your symptoms?
<xerosis> TSWoodV: it's a more "refined" version of kcontrol, but like i said kcontrol is still there
<crackhead_25> question: where is the gpm module/driver (the mouse driver for the console)? i think it's messing up when switching between X server sessions.. my mouse cursor keeps disappearing!!
<kristjan_> Ryiel: I found another interesting boot option  acpi_use_timer_override
<TSWoodV> xerosis: Thanks for the confirmation that I was not losing what little sanity I still retain... ;-)
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: well its really strange.  I've setup numerous kubuntu boxes, and countless servers without problems... but this time I'm using the ubuntu server distro and have manually added which packages I want installed, as I don't want the entire kde desktop, just the utils and config portions.... and for whatever reason, samba config is being ignored, cups printers aren't available on the...
<N6REJ> ...network, and I can't browese the server.
<xerosis> killermach__: open /etc/vim/.vimrc and change 'set compatible' to '"set compatible'
<xerosis> killermach__: that is, comment it out
<Ryiel> kristjan_: instead of irqpoll or just put it after irqpoll?
<xerosis> TSWoodV: no problem ;)
<lucas_> Hi
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Start with the basics.  What does ifconfig -a tell you?  And how about basic ping tests.  Can you ping anything of relevence?
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to remove the gpm module/driver??
<N6REJ> one moment phone
<kristjan_> Ryiel: create more stuff into menu.lst like I did for you
<lucas_> crackhead_25: is it loaded ?
<Ryiel> ok
<Ryiel> im on it
<crackhead_25> im not sure.. it didnt appear in lsmod, i dont think.. what is it's exact name? do you know?
<crackhead_25> everytime kde starts a second session, switch to it, then end that secons ession, and go back to the first, the mouse cursor will have disappeared.. someone suggested it was the gpm module conflicting with the X's mouse module..?
<xerosis> killermach__: any luck?
<blekos> hi, for some reason kontact does not check my email
<blekos> the funny thing is that when i start konctact does not ask me for the kwallet password
<blekos> any ideas?
<timucin_kizilay> hi everybody... can anyone help me with an intel mainbord ?
<killermach__> xerosis: there is no /etc/vim/.vimrc  there is a /etc/vim/vimrc but no compatible setting.. the setting is in vimrc.tiny
<xerosis> killermach__: try ~/.vimrc?
<lucas_> crackhead_25: I don't know but I could help yyour to remove it, if it was  loaded
<Alonea> hey
<chuen> Hi. I'm trying to install Java using Adept Manager. Is there any way I can 'OK' the license - or access the window that allows me to do so?
<xerosis> killermach__: sorry, i meant /etc/vim/vimrc
<lucas_> crackhead_25: What did you mean by gpm ?
<killermach__> i comment it out in vimrc.tiny and still no  change..
<killermach__> I tried adding the three lines from vimrc.tiny to vimrc and only end up with the broken version
<killermach__> boy am I getting schoole
<killermach__> 'd by vi
<xerosis> killermach__: try adding 'set nocompatible' to /etc/vim/vimrc
* Dekkard remembers vimtutor..
<kristjan_> Ryiel: http://pastebin.ca/406908
<Dekkard> i do it at lest once a month..jsut incase
<basniowysmok> hallo: during distro-upgrade DD=>EE I've been asked what to do with "qt_plugins_3.3rc" there was couple options i choosed "d" which "showed mi all the info" and i saw in every line "...=
<tsdgeos> hi
<killermach__> xerosis: set nocompatible .. no change.. vim is still vim and vi is still vi
<basniowysmok> =30306^e3^ei686 Linux g++-4.* full-config^e20
<basniowysmok> 06-03-29T06:44:22^
<Flaste> how can i change my monitor's refresh rate?
<Ryiel> kristjan_: thanks man ;) he doesnt know how to update bios now cause he has only linux on his laptop :D
<killermach__> I just find it odd that I can cp /usr/bin/vim.tiny to /usr/bin/asdf and this works fine if I want to learn to use asdf as my prefered editor
<kristjan_> Ryiel: does he still got windows cd?
<miltos> did anyone managed to make Crypto mpeg TV card to work with kubuntu?
<killermach__> actually I prefer pico as an editor
<basniowysmok> shold I upgrade this library  ( please ignore "...=)
<Ryiel> kristjan_: only xp
<kristjan_> Ryiel: tell him to reinstall windows first so that it will use 50% of harddrive and on the remaining space install linux
<xerosis> killermach__: sorry i can't be of more help, that's worked for other people
<Ryiel> i just found a live dos CD and he flashes under dos now :D
<kristjan_> Ryiel: those bios update tools are better to run like hardware manufacturer wants you to!
<slestak> killermach__: maybe purge vim and reinstall?
<killermach__> xerosis: well I do appreciate your time it's gotta be something
<Ryiel> kristjan_: yeah, he says it does the job, I hope he wont mess up his bios...
<killermach__> slestak: I'm up for that.. all else fails.. I can use "ed "
<Ryiel> kristjan_: bios is up to date but still now sound
<kristjan_> Ryiel: you should consider creating bug report https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Ryiel> kr
<Ryiel> damn
<kristjan_> Ryiel: did you try all these new options http://pastebin.ca/406908?
<Ryiel> he tries the boot options first
<Ryiel> in progress
<killermach__> slestak: removing all vim packages now.. boy do I feel better already :)
<kristjan_> Ryiel: laptop is asus ...?
<killermach__> does anyone know of an editor like pico? I tried nano, but it really screws up on screen scroll and trashes a file
<Ryiel> kristjan_: asus M3N
<LjL> !alpine-pice feisty | killermach__, but i'm afraid it's not available for edgy
<LjL> !alpine-pioe feisty | killermach__, but i'm afraid it's not available for edgy
<LjL> gaaah. alpine-pico
<hsystem-x> lol
<kristjan_> Ryiel: I found duplicate of your bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/78667
<Ryiel> so it means nothing good...
<crackhead_25> anyone know how to remove the gpm module and keep it from running? or if it could be mucking up the use of mouse cursor in x? every time i lock current and start new kde session, then log out of that second kde session, and go back to the first, my mouse cursor has disappeared. the mouse is moving around, ic an tell, because things are getting highlighted, but you can't see the cursor itself.. it's an invisible mouse!! help!!
<killermach__> for a while I used to install sendmail, thne copy out the pico binary, then uninstall sendmail
<N6REJ-AFK> TSWoodV: sorry my attorney is on the phone
<kristjan_> Ryiel: once you done testing boot options I recommend leaving a comment there...
<Nullbyte> Hey guys, do any of you guys know how I get what M$ calls a computer name for my windows network? :x
<crackhead_25> nullbyte: use samba?
<Nullbyte> Well, I tried that, didnt really work
<TSWoodV> N6REJ-AFK: One should take calls from attorneys...  They'll charge you more if you don't take the call! ;-)
<Nullbyte> My router doesnt recognize it at least
<waylandbill> Nullbyte: the broadcast is udp and not reliable. The ip address always should work.
<Nullbyte> Oh, thanks waylandbill
<evfreshman2025> can someone help me with my wireless connection? Im new to Kabuntu and im really lost
<crackhead_25> evfreshman2025.. it's tricky. you may need to use ndiswrapper.
<crackhead_25> (if your card isn't auto-recognized)
<evfreshman2025> see thats what i need help with, i dont understand all of these programs
<kristjan_> Ryiel: I think I found the needed boot option   "options snd_hda_intel model=3stack"
<crackhead_25> go to kubuntu or ubuntu wiki pages, and search 'ndiswrapper', and follow instructions to see if your card is one that needs it.
<crackhead_25> !ndiswrapper | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ryiel> kristjan_: ubuntu runs with these options but still no sound: noapic, nolapic
<evfreshman2025> and if my card does need it?
<crackhead_25> evfreshman2025: the nuse it
<crackhead_25> then use it
<cam523> este cineva din moldova sau romania?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, now where were we?
<Ryiel> kristjan_: can you pastebin that too? :)
<evfreshman2025> okay so my card isnt listed on the site...what do i do?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: You need to test the basic functionality of your network card and verify the basic settings such as IP address, netmask, default gateway, DNS servers, etc.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, let me try some things.
<crackhead_25> you looked that quickly? what kind of card is it?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Run "ifconfig -a" and pastebin it if you have any questions about it.
<evfreshman2025> umm h/o let me go look at what the exact card is
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> there's a sit0 entry that I've never seen before
<LjL> N6REJ: that's IPv6
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: IPv6.  Don't worry about it unless you're on IPv6.
<N6REJ> YUCK!
<LjL> well, the tunneling for IPv6
<LjL> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<N6REJ> k, we'll get to that.
<evfreshman2025> My wireless adapter is the ZyAIR G-302
<kristjan_> Ryiel: http://pastebin.ca/406940 - if it won't boot then press "e" and add noapic or nolapic press enter and then press B
<evfreshman2025> The brand is ZyXEL
<crackhead_25> how do you remove the gpm module and/or keep it from running? i think it could be screwing my use of mouse cursor in x. every time i lock current session and start new, then log out of new and return to first session, my mouse cursor there becomes invisible--the mouse is moving, things are getting highlighted, but you can't see the cursor itself.. help!!
<crackhead_25> evfreshman2025: im not familiar with that. dont know which driver it uses. find out which driver it uses.
<crackhead_25> it may not be listed, but it may still use a driver which requires ndiswrapper.
<evfreshman2025> how do i do that?
<crackhead_25> go to the manufacturer site, look at the specs, or google it generally.
<Ryiel> kristjan_: Ok, i told him, thanks for all your efforts
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: surfing works, ip's look ok. here's the pastbin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11558/  I'm trying to setup a "lan" server, its going to be use for accounting. and web developement and testing my joomla configs.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: FYI I do have a spare domain that I could assign if it really is necessary.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: oh yeah, and a file server
<evfreshman2025> Hello? i kinda need some help! ='[
<killermach__> what package installs /etc/vim/vimrc ??
<kristjan_> Ryiel: http://pastebin.ca/406943 I would consider using noapic then instead of acpi=off (since laptop cpu frequency scaling does work only with acpi turned on to my knowledge)
<waylandbill> killermach__: hopefully none.
<N6REJ> tsw, this looks werid.. hang on a second.
<waylandbill> killermach__: you have to make that yourself
<killermach__> waylandbill: I never made it, and it was there
<waylandbill> killermach__: move it
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: why does 127.0.1.1 say "driftwood.iowatelecom.net" ?  I don't want it to know anything about my ISP.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Times that I've had the same issues, it's been iptables.
<waylandbill> killermach__: rename it and try vim without it
<kristjan_> Ryiel: and don't forget to add your thoughts here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/78667
<killermach__> I uninstalled all vim packages. now its gone,
<killermach__> without it.. vi and vim are the same.. bad
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: as far as I know Iptables are not installed
<evfreshman2025> does anyone know how to install a wireless adapter using the CD. i think its for windowa
<waylandbill> killermach__: now make a new one with a line saying set nocompatible
<waylandbill> hopefully I spelled that correctly. ;)
<Alonea> Anyone remember off hand where the vector thing in the gimp is at. I used it last week and forgot where it is..
<evfreshman2025> <b>UMMMM Hello?
<N6REJ> !wireless | evfreshman2025
<ubotu> evfreshman2025: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<evfreshman2025> that website didnt help me at all
<Ryiel> that's way too bad :)
<N6REJ> evfreshman2025: wireless is a pita
<N6REJ> evfreshman2025: check to see if your nic is supported
<evfreshman2025> wtf is a pita?
<N6REJ> pain the in arse
<N6REJ> s/the/in/in/the/
<evfreshman2025> what is a nic?
<N6REJ> OH BOY!
<waylandbill> oye
<crackhead_25> how can i increase video memory setting on my bios (without having to reconfigure all of xserver-xorg)???
<evfreshman2025> dude, im new to retarted kabuntu
<N6REJ> evfreshman2025: a NIC is a Network Interface Card
<killermach__> waylandbill: that works, boy what a waste of time, I checked my RH9 box and there is no vim only vi and it operates as wanted
<kristjan_> Ryiel: you could add one more option to the list "acpi=noirq"
<Ryiel> pita is a greek foog :)
<Ryiel> food
<killermach__> waylandbill: I've only been on one other box shell that had awful vi, it was freebsd box
<N6REJ> Ryiel: yeppers
<Ryiel> kristjan_: we tried that earlier
<Ryiel> he is trying the last option now
<Alonea> never mind...just refound it. its called GFig
<Ryiel> no luck so far
<kristjan_> Ryiel: so what boot options work now?
<killermach__> waylandbill: thanks, and the rest of you who put up with my ranting about vi.. :)
<N6REJ> what the heck? kdm is installed!
<waylandbill> killermach__: sorry. I'd of told you earlier, but you needed suffer. ;-)
<N6REJ> ACK!
<kristjan_> Ryiel: noapic, nolapic and acpi=off?
<Ryiel> yep
<waylandbill> killermach__: j/k. Wish I could've helped ya sooner.
<Ryiel> kristjan_: the two new options work but no sound
<kristjan_> Ryiel: does his cpu run at max speed then booting with acpi=off?
<killermach__> waylandbill: I was told about it.. but it didn't work, I had to uninstall everything, delete /etc/vim/ and start over.. that is odd.  why does it just not work from the box?
<killermach__> s/box/install/
<crackhead_25> evfreshman2025: read this site: http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000167
<Ryiel> kristjan_: i think he uses the default settings
<kristjan_> Ryiel: you said previously something about compiling
<Ryiel> yeah, alsa drivers
<Ryiel> but that didnt help
<waylandbill> killermach__: no idea. maybe a code oversight. It's always worked from clean install. I've installed zillions of times.
<kristjan_> Ryiel: maybe this screwed up sound? or did you reinstall?
<Ryiel> kristjan_: no sound since ubuntu is installed :D
<kristjan_> Ryiel: we are talking about clean install. where you haven't compiled alsa?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: is there a GOOD document on setting up a lan?  This is starting to piss me off
<Ryiel> kristjan_: yep
<waylandbill> evfreshman2025: look into ndiswrapper, but also look into basic networking. You're going to know both. That may mean you have to read. Sorry..
<killermach__> waylandbill: then must be something I hosed later.. cause if I had this battle on my first ubuntu install, there probably would not have been a second :)
<slestak> is feisty upgrade pretty safe these days?  think im gonna get a good backup and try it tonight.
<killermach__> but I've been using ubuntu for months on 4 boxes
<kristjan_> Ryiel: I recommend using noapic or nolapic option instead of completely disabling acpi (noacpi)
<xerosis> slestak: off the record, yes :)
<Ryiel> yeah, but still no sound :)
<hsystem-x> ehmm, is beryl going to be integrated on feisty?
<xerosis> hsystem-x: not beryl, but compiz is
<waylandbill> killermach__: when you are new, you have no fear. Like infants. First whack on the coffee table changes everything.
<waylandbill> that's gotta be soooo politically incorrect. :-D
* N6REJ this is really starting to annoy me... I've never had this trouble setting up a network in ubuntu!
<kristjan_> Ryiel: maybe you can find problem similar to yours here http://tinyurl.com/2j8evq
<djpons_> [21:33]  <djpons_> hello!
<djpons_> [21:34]  <djpons_> i have a one question of command date
<djpons_> [21:34]  <djpons_> i need a number of days with command date
<djpons_> [21:34]  <djpons_> type 14599
<crackhead_25> anyone??
<phpcoin> ok - who's responsible for this kubuntu thingy ?
<djpons_> in shell
<waylandbill> djpons_: '2 days ago'
<djpons_> no total number of days
<djpons_> before1 january of 1970
<Ryiel> kristjan_: thanks for your effort but this laptop seems to be linux-proof.. :(
<N6REJ> Ryiel: thats debatable.
<N6REJ> Ryiel: have you tried a live cd?
<waylandbill> djpons_: the integer for date is easily manipulated in a C program. There's functions galore for it.
<Ryiel> Yeah, no luck, not even with suse
<djpons_>  i need integer in script
<N6REJ> Ryiel: ok, what happens what you try?
<djpons_> similar   days = date +%?
<kristjan_> N6REJ: they also have problems booting asus m3n laptop
<killermach__> my RH9 box has no vimrc or .vimrc, my RHEL4 box has /etc/vimrc with nocompatible in it
<kristjan_> N6REJ: from testing lots of different options we succeeded in "noacpi, noapic and nolapic"
<Ryiel> We tried everything we were told.
<N6REJ> kristjan_: I wonder if you could get a minimal install sto start by using the server distro?
<N6REJ> kristjan_: what kind of cpu?
<waylandbill> djpons_: there are specifications for scripting date. Google for them. You'd be suprised how many ways they coded. you can always look at date's source if in doubt.
<Ryiel> N6REJ: we can run ubuntu but no sound
<Ryiel> thats the problem
<kristjan_> N6REJ: ask Ryiel;) (I'm not the owner of that laptop)
<Ryiel> we can run ubuntu with noacpi noapic nolapic and apci/off
<djpons_> in man i see some option but not for my.
<N6REJ> Ryiel: OH!, thats a different problem.  you need to look closely at the program trying to call the sound and which sound driver is being used.  The kernel probably has the wrong sound card settings.
<N6REJ> you may need to install the kernel source and recompile the kernl
<waylandbill> djpons_: I didn't know all the different variations until a month. and it's not in the man. the man just says "date specifications"
<Ryiel> N6REJ: it has irq rach
<Ryiel> crash
<Ryiel> i compiled the right alsa drivers as well
<Ryiel> but still no luck
<kristjan_> N6REJ: here is the same bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/78667
<waylandbill> djpons_: research date specifications on the net, you'll find it. you may have to use some math operations for the result you want.
<djpons_> ok thanks
<N6REJ> Ryiel: ok, thats a hardware conflich... driver problem.  Its trying to tell you that the irq's are conflicting and they are being shared properly.  SOMETHING has a hard set IRQ and refuses to release it.  Suspect the nic and soundcard
<kristjan_> N6REJ: what is weird though is that boot option irqpoll should help in such situations, but did nothing for them
<Ryiel> I'm not a linux geek
<Ryiel> :)
<Ryiel> and bios has no options to change irq
<K`zan> Anyone here using a Garmin GPS under Ubuntu?
<waylandbill> Ryiel: as yoda said to skywalker... you will be.. you will be...
<N6REJ> kristjan_: some hardware is physically hardwired to be what it is.   Ryiel yes bios does.  Its normally in advanced settings.
<kristjan_> N6REJ: the list of options they tried so far http://pastebin.ca/406943
<N6REJ> K`zan: I haven't tried yet.
<K`zan> N6REJ: APRS eventually :)
<N6REJ> K`zan: sweet.
<K`zan> Road Nav is pretty nice, I had to use the gpsd to get it working though.
<N6REJ> I wonder if my gps-10 will work?
<K`zan> serial right?  Normal serial?
<N6REJ> K`zan: you were able to get n-route to work?
<mervteck_> hey guys
<kristjan_> N6REJ: some bios setups allow you to change only basic stuff (I for example have simple bios setup)
<acemo> anyone here knows how to get opera on linux to be able to play wmv/3pg/rm movies?
<K`zan> n-route?
<N6REJ> kristjan_: sigh
<Ryiel> N6REJ: i asked my friend to take photos of his bios menu :) (the laptop isnt mine and i dont have it here)
<N6REJ> K`zan: n-route is the windows routing software for the garmin, is there a nix version?
<kristjan_> Ryiel: from locale=hu_HU he probably lives in hungary? :)
<N6REJ> Ryiel: I don't know guys, I haven't tried putting ubuntu on my laptop yet, but I'm thinking about it.
<slestak> Ryiel: what brand and model is this?  I had an Averatec with an Athlon-64 3000 that was so unstable  and had such a crummy bios.  I treated it like the closing credits in Office Space
<Ryiel> kristjan_: yep :D
<N6REJ> K`zan: how are you getting "directions" to work?  My gps is a hockey puck ... grs-10 if I remember right.
<Ryiel> slestak: asus M3N
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Sorry - gone for a while.  What does "iptables -L" say?
<K`zan> N6REJ: Not that I know of, mine came with Trip and Waypoint Manager which is pretty useless for anything other than major road travel without spending $100 on maps, BUT... :-)
<Ryiel> kristjan_: why?
<K`zan> N6REJ: Picked up a GPSMAP 76CS off an adv on QRZ.
<N6REJ> K`zan: look at n-route
<slestak> i think i remember reading the averatec was a rebranded asus.  does it have award bios?  getting kernel panic about losing sync?
<N6REJ> K`zan: sweet!
<hsystem-x> which you prefer guys - kde or gnome?
<N6REJ> kde!
<kristjan_> kde
<slestak> kde
<Ryiel> kde
<Tm_T> KDE!
<hsystem-x> jajaja (Y)
<kristjan_> Ryiel: what why?
<N6REJ> though I prefer symantic over adept
* TSWoodV wonders if there might be a slight bias in this channel toward the Big K...
<slestak> ready to get booted --- vista to gnome, j/k
<Ryiel> kristjan_: Why did you ask whether im from hungary? :)
<mervteck_> KDE PWNS THE WORLD
<kristjan_> Ryiel: not you but your friend.
* N6REJ is partial to the system config in kde
<Ryiel> kristjan_: We both live in Hungary.
<K`zan> N6REJ: Check out: http://www.marengo-ltd.com/map/  I think I just need to figure out how to talk to the USB on the 76cx under linux gpsbabel will probably convert the maringo output (I think, still researching).
<hsystem-x> i belive that gnome consume more resoruces than kde, am i right?
<kristjan_> Ryiel: he doesn't speak english so I was thinking were could he live
<Ryiel> :)
<hsystem-x> resources*
<Ryiel> He speaks german :D
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: would it be better if I set the router to not server dhcp and let the nix box handle it?
<kristjan_> Ryiel: what is the output of lspci use http://pastebin.ca/
<N6REJ> K`zan: let me know how it goes, the ONLY thing keeping my laptop on windows is the gps
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Please reiterate your current problem.  I believe you were having problems with samba and something else...
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Another subject:  Once you get gpsdrive setup on your Linux box and download a few free maps, you won't go back to Windows.  The only thing missing is a good routing program.
<slestak> hsystem-x: its kindof a moot point with systems today.  if i had a p3-1g id worry about resources.  but not with a modern machine
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: well, lets back up a bunch.  All I need is a lan server.  It doesn't need any outside access really.  I do have a spare domain that if necessary I could "burn" to act as the domain for the lan.
<K`zan> N6REJ: wilco Sir!  Understand that, since I got really disgusted with wincrap and dropped flightsim (except for very occasional lapses :) I have almost no need for it anymore :).  Almost... Sigh.
<mervteck_> anyone here a good and or experienced Coder up for a project? im me =D
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I wonder if wine will let you use n-route?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: You can use any domain you wish if it's truly isolated from the Internet.
* N6REJ damn box elder bugs!!!!
<K`zan> N6REJ: try RoadNav and see what you think of that, it runs fairly well on the old Gateway Solo PII/266/384M under KUbuntu, you might not need the gpsd to talk to it...
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I'm wide open to suggestions at this point
<N6REJ> K`zan: is it in the repos?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Try this.  Use "example.com" as your domain.  It's a throw-away, kind of like the private network addresses.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: sweet!
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Next, make sure that "iptables -L" doesn't show anything.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Now, you've got a router spitting out DHCP addresses, right?  Does that work for you?
<N6REJ> yes!
<acemo> anyone here knows how to get opera on linux to be able to play wmv/3pg/rm movies?
<N6REJ> works excellent, cisco wrt54g
<K`zan> N6REJ: Maybe the older version, but it comes as a .deb, easy to install: http://roadnav.sourceforge.net/index.php  - Get the  0.18alpha1...
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: So you have connectivity via ping between all of your pieces, right?
<N6REJ> yes
<Ryiel> kristjan_: http://www.pastebin.ca/406988
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Sidebar:  I'd put dd-wrt or tomato on that WRT54G if I were you.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: there are 3 listings from iptables.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: chain input chain forward and chain output all with no numbers
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: huh?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: All policy ACCEPT, right?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: no, let me paste it
<bobbyd> hi
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: the iptables in the router is not set cause I don't know how
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: http://www.dd-wrt.com about the WRT54G.
<K`zan> TSWoodV: Good unit and link :)
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: If you don't have a default policy of accept at least on the INPUT chain, you've probably found the problem.
<Ryiel> N6REJ: http://www.sendspace.com/file/kbx2sg <-- I asked him to take photos of his bios. It's disappointing...
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11560/
<K`zan> Since I don't seem to be able to get WPA-PSK to work, I wonder if WEP and unit ID on the WAP would be as good...
<TSWoodV> K'zan:  I love the older WRT54GS (pre version 4) units.  I've got a few around.  DD-WRT on those rocks.
<TSWoodV> K'zan:  WPA-PSK with TKIP, right?
<K`zan> TSWoodV: Mine is a v1 GS, nice :-)
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: mines version 4 firware 1.01 I think
<kristjan_> Ryiel: that soundcard should work out of box; I'm very sure about that
<Ryiel> out of box?
<K`zan> TSWoodV: Err, not sure now, been a while since I messed with it, incredibly convoluted - WEP just seems to work though.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: See the "policy ACCEPT" stuff?  That means that the policy of each of those chains is to accept a packet unless there's a rule that says otherwise.
<kristjan_> Ryiel: in other words then you are done installing ubuntu the soundcard should work
<K`zan> TSWoodV: Sadly, I use the laptop under wincrap when I have to go wireless with it :-(
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: In effect, what you've got is no firewall in place on the Linux box.
<TSWoodV> N6
<kristjan_> Ryiel: no need for installing drivers on anything, but
<Ryiel> kristjan_: but believe me, i wouldnt mess here if it was working :D
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Which is what we want in this circumstance.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I see, yeah, no fw yet because I wanted it working FIRST
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: *nod*
<TSWoodV> K'zan:  Maybe 7.04 will have better support for you.
<kristjan_> Ryiel: and now please cat /proc/interrupts (use pastebin again)
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Wise decision to put off the firewall until later.
<K`zan> TSWoodV: Will keep eyes open for that (currently edgy).
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Now onto the problem at hand.  You want samba running, right?
<TSWoodV> K'zan:  Which card/chipset?
<K`zan> N6REJ: Why do I see $100+ CityNav in my future, sigh... ?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: lets lock the doors bar the windows, set the alarms, hire security, set shotguns, and then find out why when we open the door we got shot! :P
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: LOL!
<K`zan> N6REJ: THis GPS stuff sure is an adventure :)
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: You've got samba installed?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: How about swat?
<N6REJ> K`zan: look at the gprs-10 by garmin, its hard to find, walmart.com sells it but its incredible.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: in but doesn't seem to work.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Swat is the best learning tool for Samba that I've seen.  It's the web-based interface (port 901) with a lot of help.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: So http://localhost:901 doesn't work for you?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: yes, and a very interesting thing with samba is that testparm says the "browseable" on the printers is set to "NO" even though i've implicityly set it to "YES"
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: let me try from the server, it doesn't work from my winbox
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Pastebin your samba config.
<N6REJ> tsw cc
<Ryiel> kristjan_: he says there is no output
<kristjan_> Ryiel: no way type   cat /proc/interrupts  into konsole
<mervteck_> hey channel! whats a good program to disable my CPU power speed control?
<mervteck_> im running edgy
<Ryiel> kristjan_: hehe, he left the cat part out :D
<kristjan_> mervteck_: you mean run at max speed?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11562/
<mervteck_> well what i was told to do to fix my bf2 in cedega jumping problem was to disable the cpu power speed control
<mervteck_> [13:59]  <booner> probably need to disable your cpu speed power control
<kristjan_> mervteck_: not control but frequency scaling
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: i'm starting kde up... should I set the domin to example.com now?
<mervteck_> k well wuts i gotta do kristjan?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: You can.  I don't think you will need to in this case.
<kristjan_> mervteck_: I suggest installing klaptopdaemon (since you run edgy eft)
<Ryiel> kristjan_: http://pastebin.ca/407003
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: k
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: What do you see when you try to browse shares on the samba box from the Windows machine(s)?
<mervteck_> do you think its going to fix the problem im havin?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: error loading localhost 901 could not connect to host localhost ( port 091)
<kristjan_> mervteck_: yes it is for sure
<N6REJ> grrrr 901 even
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: nothing, it won't let me.
<mervteck_> =) mind helping me work the program when i get it?
<kristjan_> Ryiel: hmm, I'm such a noob but there is soundcard there? rtc?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I can see ANY windows and mac shares though
<kristjan_> mervteck_: sure
<Ryiel> kristjan_: Do you mean what sort of onboard souncard is there?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Try typing "\\driftwood" into Start->Cmd on a Windows box.
<mervteck_> ok i installed klaptopdaemon how do i launch it
<Ryiel> ac97
<kristjan_> Ryiel: I mean I can't find it in your cat /proc/interrupts
<kristjan_> mervteck_: 1st you quit your existing one
<Ryiel> im a bigger noob, what does that mean? :D
<mervteck_> what existing one?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: just to be fair, I had a problem yesterday with my dns records being hijacked!  I couldn't figure out why my windows box was all goofy and I checked its dns server records and they had been changed and hijacked!  So I ran hijack this, fix that and then also changed them back to how they should be... the win box responded much better ( duh ) afterwards.  did 3 virus checks and...
<N6REJ> ...nothing was found.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Make sure that you can "ping driftwood" and get the right IP.
<kristjan_> mervteck_: that white/black stripes on it thing
<kristjan_> mervteck_: in your system tray
<mervteck_> i dont even see anything like that =P so must not be running
<Ryiel> kristjan_: does it give you any clue? :)
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Do be aware that once any machine has been compromised, especially a Windows machine, that it's next to impossible to verify that you've gotten everything cleaned back up.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11563/
<kristjan_> Ryiel: here is what you do now, since no it does not give me a clue - describe your problems here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/78667
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: yeah, I know I lost sleep last night about it.... I've got 10 years of data on here.... I'm not sure how I'll handle this .... its a VERY scarey propiistion
<kristjan_> Ryiel: try to describe your problem with as much detail as you can
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Subtle distinction here.  You have to Start->Run and in that line type \\driftwood.  It won't work out of a command window.  Stupid, but that's the way Windows wants it.
<kristjan_> mervteck_: did you quit it?
<mervteck_> i dont see anything down there liek your talking about so it must not be running
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: logon prompt
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Bingo!
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: What you've not got is a common problem with WINS not knowing driftwood's name yet.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: nope, ok, entered my *NIX username and pw and then it came back and changed my name to \\driftwood\troy and refused the pw
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: oh ok
<kristjan_> mervteck_: you got laptop right?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: WINS sucks.  Always has.  If you've got an AD server, you'll be better off, but the old NetBIOS stuff really isn't industrial strength.
<mervteck_> nope i got dekstop
<mervteck_> AMD X2 4600 with 2gb  of DDR400
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Did you run "smbpasswd" and add yourself as a user?
<kristjan_> mervteck_: oops. does your cpu change frequency?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: but I can type http://driftwood/ in firefox and it takes me straight to the server
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: no
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Samba doesn't use the /etc/passwd file unless you explicitly tell it to.
<mervteck_> like can i overclock it?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: it has at the bottom "USE PAM"
<kristjan_> Ryiel: if anything then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/78667 gives a hint that the bug is not unique to your laptop only
<kristjan_> mervteck_: is the GHz constant?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Here's the difference between "\\driftwood" and "http://driftwood" and not being able to see driftwood in Network Neighborhood.  It's a case of using DNS as opposed to WINS.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: OH!
<kristjan_> mervteck_: or it changes on demand?
<Ryiel> kristjan_: It's not my laptop so im happy :D
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: its hard to believe I was once a guru at this
<mervteck_> dunno , never really looked
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: I don't know that "use pam" overrides the necessity of the smbpasswd file.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok,
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: We all forget stuff.  I've just dealt with this stuff in the last couple of months, or I'd be rusty at it too.
<Ryiel> kristjan_: i told him to try feisty :)
<mervteck_> right now donmon in superkaramba says 1000 MHz but sure dont run like that in games lol
<kristjan_> Ryiel: good idea, maybe new kernel does not hang :)
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I've been out of it for 10 years now and now, I have several mental issues that causes me to some days not even know my name hardly
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: So now you're mostly on your way.  Just create your users via smbpasswd.
<N6REJ> k
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: I blame mine on advancing age... ;-)
<N6REJ> lol
<kristjan_> mervteck_: open konsole and type klaptopdaemon
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I'm soon to be 46
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: I'm a mere 42... ;-)
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Going on 142...
<K`zan> N6REJ: THis one: http://www.garmin.com/products/gps10/  ?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: man things changed since 29 eh?
<mervteck_> Command not found, but i know i downloaded it
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Raising three teenagers will getcha quick! ;-)
<kristjan_> mervteck_: ok. type klapt and hit TAB
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: 29 - that was so last millenium!
<kristjan_> mervteck_: what options does it give?
<mervteck_> it finished it to klaptop_
<kristjan_> mervteck_: press tab again
<mervteck_> it just beeps at me
<mervteck_> err
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Just spend some quality time with swat and its help facility.  Watch out, though.  When you pop help pages, they're HTML and depending upon which browser you're using, they may be hidden a bit.
<mervteck_> now it adds check
<N6REJ> K`zan: no it looks like this one... http://www.garmin.com/products/gxm30/ but it has a 10 at the end.. gmrs 10?  look at walmart.com
<kristjan_> mervteck_: something else?
<mervteck_> klaptop_acpi_helper  klaptop_check
<K`zan> N6REJ: rr, checking
<kristjan_> mervteck_: what do you think is the right one?
<Ryiel> kristjan_: acpi off is still necessary to run ubuntu
<kristjan_> mervteck_: me thinks klaptop_check
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, now back to what we were doing.. if your going to be here a second, let me add myself to smbpasswd
<kristjan_> Ryiel: imo add your comments to that bug report
<mervteck_> mervteck@BlackMagik:~$ klaptop_acpi_helper  klaptop_check
<mervteck_> Usage: klaptop_acpi_helper [--suspend]  [--standby]  [--hibernate] [--software-suspend] [--toshibalcd N] [--performance CPU N] [--throttling CPU N] [--cpufreq-[24|25|sysfs] ] 
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: I'll be here for a few more minutes.
<kristjan_> mervteck_: run klaptop_check
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: how will I get swat to allow me to access it from my winbox?
<Ryiel> kristjan_: I will :)
<mervteck_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<mervteck_>   Major opcode:  147
<mervteck_>   Minor opcode:  3
<mervteck_>   Resource id:  0x0
<mervteck_> Failed to open device
<mervteck_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<mervteck_>   Major opcode:  147
<mervteck_>   Minor opcode:  3
<mervteck_>   Resource id:  0x0
<mervteck_> Failed to open device
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: http://driftwood:901 doesn't work?  Then there must be a config setting somewhere...
<kristjan_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: can I just tell samba to allow anyone in the 192 network to do stuff?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: yeah, thats correct.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: doesn't work locally either
<kristjan_> mervteck_: you know just run kcontrol
<kristjan_> mervteck_: hit alt+f2 and type in kcontrol
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Since it's web-based, there's probably an .htaccess file or a config in the httpd.conf or in /etc/httpd/conf.d that deals with that.  Lemme check...
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: k
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I'm running apache 2.x
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Never mind.  It seems to be standalone, not integrated into Apache.  Lemme check something else...
<kraut> i have a problem with konsole. i setup a transparent background but when i open a new tab, i have a black one.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: k
<mervteck_> k got it loaded
<kraut> i had this problem long ago but don't remember how to fix it
<K`zan> N6REJ: Looks like walmart discontinued it - not there :-(.
<wolferine> if I am in a game(fullscreen) and I want to leave it running, and had back out to the wm, how can I do it?
<N6REJ> K`zan: k, hang on a few
<wolferine> i use to use alt-tab in winblows
<K`zan> N6REJ: rr sb
<LjL> wolferine: i don't know... you could probably have a separate user for games, and start a new X session. then just ctrl+alt+Fx
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: It's in my /etc/xinetd.d/swat file.  The "only from" line.
<LjL> alt+tab will probably *sometimes* work too
<wolferine> really?
<mervteck_> kristjan: i got it open now
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: oh, that may be the problem I don't have xinetd installed
<kristjan_> wolferine: ctl-alt-f1 login and type xinit /usr/bin/application -- :1
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: How about /etc/inetd.d then?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: let me look
<kristjan_> mervteck_: ok you got open what exactly? kcontrol or klaptopdaemon?
<mervteck_> kcontol
<mervteck_> kcontrol*
<LjL> wolferine: what kristjan_ said i suppose, but there's also support for starting a new X session from inside the GUI... K menu / Switch user
<LjL> you do need to have an additional user for that though
<LjL> but then, it probably isn't so bad to have a user for games
<kristjan_> mervteck_: do you see battery icon in kcontrol
<K`zan> N6REJ: If it is even close to the: http://www.garmin.com/products/gps10/  It is pretty kick arse!
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: this is weird, "locate swat" comes up with nothing! and its not in inet.d
<kristjan_> wolferine: xinit /path/to/your/application -- :1
<mervteck_> i see power control and under that i see  battery
<wolferine> oh, there was more...
<kristjan_> mervteck_: navigate there
<N6REJ> K`zan: it was $99
<wolferine> yeah, ctrl-alt-f1 doesnt help, wont allow it to run
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: I see the problem here.  I was looking at a Fedora Core box.  Lemme see what my Ubuntu box says...
<mervteck_> k im here
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: k
<kristjan_> mervteck_: can you start "battery monitor"?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Check your /etc/inetd.conf file.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: k
<kristjan_> wolferine: did you login?
<mervteck_> it says  you may need to enable acpi suspent resume in the acpi panel
<mervteck_> in power control tab
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: You'll find swat there.  But I don't see the access controls there...
<wolferine> of course
<N6REJ> #<off># netbios-ssn     stream  tcp     nowait  root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/smbd
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: It's TCP wrappered, if that's a verb...
<N6REJ> swat            stream  tcp     nowait.400      root    /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/swat
<wolferine> how would I do anything if I didnt login :/
<wolferine> lol
<pixelation_> is there a way to give wine more memory?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I don't know if I've got wrapper installed or not.  I did the ubuntu server distro
<kristjan_> mervteck_: nice can you find the right most tab in kcontrol under that laptop stuff
<wolferine> so xinit myapp ?
<N6REJ> pixelation_: yes, give it a bigger barrel and let it age more
<N6REJ> :P
<wolferine> or is there more kristjan_ ?
<pixelation_> hehe... I don't understand it very well :(
<mervteck_> wheres this?
<N6REJ> K`zan: my wifes looking for it now
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Access is probably controlled by /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny.  Lemme look a bit more..
<kristjan_> wolferine: xinit /path/to/your/app -- :1   (works here)
<pixelation_> this windows program always crashes after it has enough data, and Iknow it's memory.
<K`zan> N6REJ: NP, but for $99, WOW
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: my hosts.allow/deny are both empty
<wolferine> ah
<wolferine> to display 1 ?
<kristjan_> mervteck_: maybe I should install klaptop also :)
<wolferine> k, ill give it a try
<mervteck_> =)
<kristjan_> wolferine: for example xinit neverball -- :1   will start opengl game called "neverball" in ctr alt f8
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Try putting "ALL: ALL" in the /etc/hosts.allow file
<RealisticDragon> evening all :)
<jhutchins> pixelation_: You might find more in #winehq
<kristjan_> MervTeck: I can't send pm
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok
<kristjan_> MervTeck: not registered
<N6REJ> K`zan: look for gps 18
<MervTeck> lol register! xD
<pixelation_> OKs thanks.
<kristjan_> MervTeck: let me install klaptopdaemon
<MervTeck> kk brb need water
<Arwen> anyone know if there's plans to backport k3b 1.0?
<kristjan_> MervTeck: you are in edgy eft, right?
<K`zan> N6REJ: rr checking now.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, now my main win box doesn't do anything when I type \\driftwood, let me try the laptop
<pixelation_> I have a windows program that I love but the more data it accumilates, it gets to a point where it crashes and I know it's memory related.  What can I do?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, the lapt top comes up with a logon prompt
<pixelation_> crap sorry
<pixelation_> lol
<wolferine> kristjan_, that works, perfect, thanks
<MervTeck> yes im in edgy
<K`zan> N6REJ: I don't use this phrase often, but AWESOME :).  Bet it would work with RoadNav and gpsd...  (fyi: http://www.garmin.com/products/gps18/ )
<Arwen> anyone? I notice that feisty's k3b is also 0.12.17, are there no plans to backport k3b 1.0 ?
<waylandbill> N6REJ: not a guest account. you need a samba account and password
<N6REJ> K`zan: yep thats my little gal!
<K`zan> N6REJ: If I didn't want to HAVE to lug a laptop, I surely would get one of those.
<K`zan> N6REJ: Looks like I am going to have to build my own kernel to get the garmin usb drivers :-(.
<N6REJ> K`zan: well, my thought was hey, I can have my email, and have it tell me where to go big enough that I can see and HEAR it, ( it talks to you ) and surf and game and and and
<N6REJ> K`zan: I almost ran off the road trying to see those little ones
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: WINS is a funny thing.  Sometimes a machine will work, sometimes it won't.  A later job for you would be to make the Samba server win all master browser elections.  Look that one up.
<anmol> Hello guys is there a safe way to install KDE 4 on feisty ?
<K`zan> N6REJ: Understand, that is why I got it hooked up to RoadNav, here is seattle wandering attention enriches the city and the insurance company WAY too quickly...
<jhutchins> anmol: There isn't a "safe" way to installl KDE 4 on anything.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: this is really really weird, cause I've NEVER EVER EVER had this much trouble getting a server to functio not even with ubuntu.  this is what has me so frustrated, it has always JUST WORKED.
<MervTeck> Kristjan : register yourself >.<
<jhutchins> KDE 4 is beta, at best.
<bobbyd> hi
<wolferine> kristjan_, now, would it be better to use another user to play, since I will be leaving the game/leaving the WM often?
<kristjan_> MervTeck: find this page http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/681/pilt1zf1.png
<anmol> so is there a "less" safe way to install KDE 4 on feisty ?
<bobbyd> how how do I get compiz working after I install it?
<kristjan_> wolferine: what was your problem anyway?
<wolferine> bobbyd, how do you install it?
<K`zan> N6REJ: a REAL deal when it comes with CityNav (~$100 or so by itself).
<bobbyd> wolferine: just from adept
<jhutchins> anmol: It's testing software, not production.  If you want to participate in developmental testing, see www.kde.org and #kde-devel.
<chijin> kristjan_: what's that window decoration?
<anmol> thanks
<wolferine> kristjan_, want to play a game, then be able to head back into my WM, and vise versa
<kristjan_> chijin: suse2
<wolferine> vice*
<MervTeck> >.< i cant read that >.< and i also cant find that page exactly
<kristjan_> wolferine: using alt-tab?
<wolferine> bobbyd, should be in your menu
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, this is progress sort of, but means more questions.... the "hosts" file for the laptop is empty, its doesn't know anything about the server, yet it found it.  that must mean my personal pc is still try to serve up ics or something
<wolferine> kristjan_, no, that doesnt work, just any method really
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: You're running into several problems at once.  You have to fix them one a time.
<wolferine> hopefully logical
<kristjan_> wolferine: isn't pressing ctl+alt+f7 and ctl+alt+f8 about same?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: yeah!
<jhutchins> N6REJ: SMB/WINS is entirely seperate from TCPIP.  Doesn't use the hosts file.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I'm wondering now if my big box is still comprimised
<bobbyd> wolferine: where? I can't see it anywhere...
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: How did the laptop find it?  Via \\driftwood, or via "ping driftwood"?  The difference is WINS vs. DNS there.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: explain please?
<wolferine> f8 ?
<wolferine> never used f8
<kristjan_> MervTeck: ? what takes you so long?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: \\driftwood
<kristjan_> wolferine: I mean with xinit
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: I never trust a Windows box that's been compromised unless I nuke it from orbit.  There's just too many ways to hide malware in Windows.
<N6REJ> orbit?
<jhutchins> N6REJ: samba is SMB/WINS - windows networking.  Not a simple explanation.
<MervTeck> Kristjan: lol well one i cant read your screen and 2 what im in is similar to what u have bbut not the same as mine really...
<N6REJ> jhutchins: oh ok
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: \\driftwood success means that WINS is sorta working.
<K`zan> Where is the kernel config for the running kernel in Ubuntu, I dread having to configure a kernel from scratch...
<wolferine> kristjan_, please explain
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I never have either
<wolferine> bobbyd, under System ?
<kristjan_> MervTeck: sure, your's is in different language
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: "nuke it from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure." - cheesy line from an even cheesier movie.
<kristjan_> wolferine: where did you application start using that xinit trick?
<K`zan> TSWoodV: Nuking from orbit, has so many delightful possibilities LOL!
<MervTeck> Kristjan: but i also have everything in a list not liek yours, theres no back button or nothing
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: CC, thats kinda what I'm afraid of.  Can I safely move my "data" to the *nix box and know thats its integrity is ok on the reup?
<wolferine> i went into a shell, alt-ctrl-f1
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Hijack this is a good start, but did you run it from safe mode?  I'd pull the HD and stick it in another Windows box or an external enclosure and scan it with the other box.  Antivirus, anti-spyware, rootkit finders, etc.
<wolferine> started the game
<kristjan_> MervTeck: post yours then
<jhutchins> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0090605/quotes
<N6REJ> damn if I didn't want to play win games!
<MervTeck> i dont even have the ACPI list
<wolferine> then I can ctrl-alt-f7 back into my wm
<jhutchins> (reference for the original quote)
<TSWoodV> K`zan: It sure does.  Makes a nice level spot for the next computer too!  Smooth and glassy! ;-)(
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: no I didn't run hijack from safemod
<K`zan> N6REJ: I gave up on a lot of games simply because I had to run them under wincrap :-(.
<kristjan_> wolferine: yeah and the game still runs in ctl alt f8?
<kristjan_> wolferine: so it's basically same as alt-tab
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Load clamav on the Linux box, update it via freshclam, and scan the data files once you get them to the Ubuntu box.
<wolferine> oh, it failed when I went back into ctrl-alt-f1
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Note, I don't particularly trust clamav to catch everything.  No antivirus product will do that on any platform.  But it's another tool that you can use.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, I'll take an 80G that I have in my winbox that I'm not really using and move that over else I won't have enough room
<kristjan_> wolferine: ah forget it then...
<wolferine> so if i c-a-f1, start game, then c-a-f7 back, i want to c-a-f8 to get back into the game?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I'm only worried about "data".  The program I can either replace or hopefully find the key to
<kristjan_> MervTeck: what tabs you got?
<N6REJ> there are only 2 that I care about and thats adobe and blaze
<kristjan_> MervTeck: 7 tabs?
<wolferine> cause c-a-f1 doesnt work, the game is cancelled
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Your best bet to make sure that there's a lesser chance of malware defeating your scanning tools is to run them in safe mode.  And that's not even enough to ensure that you've not got bad stuff already running.
<wolferine> i just have a shell prompt
<blekos> somethings wrong with my Kontact (using feisty fawn) and when i press check for new mails i get the message "transmisison complete. no new messages" but it has not even attempted to connect to my accounts!!
<wolferine> find it bobbyd
<wolferine> ?
<MervTeck> Kristjan: 1 sec uploading
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: yep... only real way and wipe, kill partitions, and then rebuild
<bobbyd> wolferine: it's not there for me under feisty
<MervTeck> Kristjan:http://img384.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot3xe6.jpg
<bobbyd> wolferine: I just installed compiz-kde
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Google for DBAN.  Daryl's Boot and Nuke.  Self-contained ISO that really gives a hard drive a good scrubbing.
<N6REJ> *sigh*
<K`zan> Ubuntu gives you a binary kernel without /proc/config?  REALLY?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, will doo.
<emsd> how to install sagem fast 800 in ubuntu
<K`zan> Man, that sucks MAJORLY.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Just for info's sake, what types of anti-malware software were you running on that box when it got hit?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: thanks for all your help
<N6REJ> avg
<N6REJ> windows defender
<kristjan_> MervTeck: too bad, seems you can't use it to put cpu on max frequency
<N6REJ> windows firewall
<wolferine> ah fiesty
<wolferine> no idea then
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: That scares me.  AVG has done me well.  Windows Defender sucks, though.
<MervTeck> =\
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Try Avast then.
<wolferine> u dont have an icon for it somewhere bobbyd ?
<fdoving> K`zan: the config is found in /boot/config-*
* TSWoodV thinks Avast might be in my future.
<bobbyd> wolferine: not that I can see :(
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: yeah, I was blown away... wait a minute was it avg or avast let me look
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Was it reasonably up to date?
<kristjan_> MervTeck: can you launch the battery monitor in fist tab lower right corner?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: avast
<N6REJ> yes
<N6REJ> it auto updates
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: That scares me too.  I hear lots of good things about avast.
<wolferine> bobbyd, open a shell then sudo ps -A
<K`zan> fdoving: Just found it, thanks, WHEW :-)!
<wolferine> this will list your processes
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: its never steered me wrong before now, HOWEVER I did have a setting on the router that "filter redirection" was set off, and upnp was on
<wolferine> if its in there, its running
<jhutchins> bobbyd: So you're helping beta test Feisty.  File any good bugreports yet?
<wolferine> and you will need the manager to run it
<N6REJ> don't know that that had anything to do with it.
<bobbyd> jhutchins: nope.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: OH, that reminds me, major change, I have upnp turned off on the winbox, could that be causing issues?
<bobbyd> jhutchins: it works fine for me, apart from this.
<bobbyd> jhutchins: have you filed any?
<jhutchins> bobbyd: Not much point in beta testing if you don't find the bugs.
<wolferine> compiz-manager probably
<jhutchins> bobbyd: Nope, I'm on different projects.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: UPnP won't be needed for samba.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I was told it was a security hole and to close it
<wolferine> what do u think then kristjan_?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Tighten that router up.  Again, I'd stick dd-wrt on it and tighten the firewall a lot.
<N6REJ> shieldsup says I'm stealthed.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: wish I knew how to.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Windows itself is a security hole.  Especially the little known and used services.
<bobbyd> jhutchins: I'm not testing, I'm using
<jhutchins> bobbyd: No, you're testing.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: *nod*
<wolferine> bobbyd, your testing it?
<bobbyd> jhutchins: um, no, I'm using
<jhutchins> bobbyd: Feisty isn't released yet, it's beta.
<bobbyd> jhutchins: and?
<kristjan_> wolferine: about what? I don't remember my apps crashing in ctrl alt f8, then again I don't use that xinit thing almost at all
<jhutchins> bobbyd: That's what unreleased beta means.
<wolferine> so do you recommend using a new user?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: well, thanks for the help, I see I've got a lot to do, going to have to nibble at it.
<wolferine> just to play games
<bobbyd> jhutchins: sorry, I think you're confused. I'm using feisty right now, I have been for a while.
<bobbyd> jhutchins: I don't need to file bug report as it's working fine for me
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I wonder if they came through skype?
<wolferine> bobbyd, your distracted
<wolferine> ill help you some other time
<jhutchins> bobbyd: I think you're confused about beta software and why you run it.
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Good luck with it.  Secure your perimeter and make sure that you clean that Windows box.
<bobbyd> jhutchins: not at all
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: cc
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Any network application is a security hole.
<jhutchins> wolferine: Go ahead and help him, he doesn't understand anyway.
<wolferine> yeah, I realize
<bobbyd> jhutchins: you seem to have some preconcieved notion of what other people should do with free software :)
<wolferine> so ill pass :)
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: If you have a copy of the Hijack this log, pastebin it.  Wonder what got you?
<wolferine> he just wants to fuss
<N6REJ> K`zan: I'm going to be afk for AWHILE
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, hang on.
<kristjan_> MervTeck: can you press on this button? http://img477.imageshack.us/img477/2694/pilt2xr5.png
<K`zan> N6REJ: rr, enjoy :-) sk
<bobbyd> jhutchins: as far as I'm concerned, I can do whatever I like with it. I'm a user, not part of a beta-test.
<fdoving> jhutchins, wolferine, bobbyd, you can perfectly fine use beta software without reporting bugs if it works perfectly for you. however some of the idea with beta software is to get feedback and give the developers a chance to fix issues before the real release. so if you experience a problem and don't report it, everybody looses.
<jhutchins> bobbyd: Of course you can do what you want with it, to the extent that it works.  If you use it though, you are testing it, because it's not final yet.  It's made available so lots of people can run it and find the bugs.
<jhutchins> fdoving: Well put.
<jjesse> hello i've reparitioned my drive and now i can't access the disk & filesystems module of system settings
<jjesse> i get a message that the module can't be loaded
<bobbyd> fdoving: if I find bug I'll report them, I don't find anything that annoys me, so I don't report anything
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: go to http://www.treeturner.com/hijackthis.log
<wolferine> fdoving, ok.....
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: look at line 17
<N6REJ> or I should say section 17
<fdoving> bobbyd: great :)
<luis_> hola
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Page not found.
<luis_> hablan espaol
<fdoving> !es | luis_
<ubotu> luis_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bobbyd> fdoving: of course, if I reported every bug I see in KDE/GNU/Linux I would spend all my time reporting bugs :)
<N6REJ> damn, helps if I put it in www instead of root
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: try again
<fdoving> bobbyd: please do. or atleast check that they are already reported.
<bobbyd> fdoving: I'm contributing some code to KDE4 (or at least I have some patches in progress) so at least I'm doing something :)
<fdoving> bobbyd: great :)
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Again, page not found...
<MervTeck> Why you so stupid! You not hungry for girl! YOU HUNGRY FOR HOT POCKETSSSSSS. HOT POCKETSSSSS!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=mervteck@cpe-66-75-34-220.san.res.rr.com]  by fdoving
* MervTeck was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Please don't.)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Got it
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: whew, I was gonna say It works for me.
<luis_> please
<wolferine> it appears this is not so straight-forward (moving between a fullscreen game and the desktop)
<luis_> podrian ayudarme
<fdoving> !es | luis_
<ubotu> luis_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: those ips were in my "dns servers" area
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: And those aren't right?
<fdoving> wolferine: did you try ctrl-alt + and - ?
<luis_> ya lo hise.
<bobbyd> fdoving: I completely understand the concept behind beta software, I'm a developer. I suppose what I was saying to jhutchins was that I'm under no obligation to do anything. I have reported bugs in the past, and I will in the future, but most of the things that annoy me are so obvious that they're usually already reported.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: NO WAY!!!!  mine are 69.
<luis_>  no hablan
<wolferine> fdoving, no, I didnt
<N6REJ> and instead of "automatically get" it was hard set
<wolferine> what does the + - do?
<wolferine> cycle the ttyl?
<fdoving> wolferine: cycle resolutions if you have more than one setup.
<N6REJ> do a google on that class "c" and you'll crud
<wolferine> setup?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Update your realplayer too.  And QuickTime.
<wolferine> in xorg.conf?
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: k
<fdoving> wolferine: yes.
<wolferine> ah, ok, thats not what I need, I beleive
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: I hate qt but I have to have it for some programs.... same with rp
<wolferine> believe*
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: And iTunes.
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: IT should be up to date
<jhutchins> bobbyd: Some people are under the impressio that pre-release software is supposed to be "bigger and better", and then don't understand when they can't get it all to work.
<bobbyd> jhutchins: not me :)
<jhutchins> good.
<bobbyd> jhutchins: but it is bigger and better :)
<jhutchins> Sorry to get all off-topic about it.
<wolferine> off topic can be good
<Kr4t05> Okay...
<bobbyd> jhutchins: no problem at all. I just don't like being dictated to, especially after the day I've had.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: do you know if there is any wine/cedega that will run adobe yet?
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: And check Acrobat too.
<kristjan_> fdoving: what happened to that mervteck?
<fdoving> kristjan_: he left.
<jhutchins> There was a time when you really had to push into the latest unstable packages in order to get stuff working, but these days you can run a pretty current and productive system and stay with stable/released packages.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Depends on what adobe.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: ok, so purge and install only new software... get rid of the backups.
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*=mervteck@cpe-66-75-34-220.san.res.rr.com]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<jhutchins> Wine is something that's worth updating if you can't run something.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: I really need photoshop and imageready
<kristjan_> fdoving: weird, his last line does not make any sense? what girl?
<jhutchins> N6REJ: I don't think so.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: DARN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jhutchins> N6REJ: I know a lot of pro's who use gimp.
<luis_> me podrian desir como  cambiar de sala?
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Adobe knows there's a Linux market out here, they just haven't decided how to tap it.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: I'm starting to do alot of flash work, I have swish coming
<bobbyd> N6REJ: try gimpshop in the meantime
<TSWoodV> N6REJ: Roger that.  And make sure that you turn off system restore.  That's a cesspool usually.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: yeah, I've heard they're making the move
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Most animated films are rendered with Linux, so the graphical tools are out there.
<Kr4t05> I have an nVidia Geforce 6200 with the drivers 1.0-9742 installed. I currently have a TwinView configuration setup with my two CRT monitors, but I want to add a third display (A TV connected via the S-Video out on my card) to the configuration. nvidia-settings detects theTV, so I add it as a separate X Server. However, when I restart X and log back in, the TV is disabled again...
<N6REJ> bobbyd: ok, I will ty!
<N6REJ> TSWoodV: cc
<N6REJ> jhutchins: ok, I'll have to learn to use them.
<Kr4t05> X Session*, rather
<jhutchins> N6REJ: ImageMagick is pretty amazing - image manipulation from the command line!
<N6REJ> debates on weither he should just dump everything OR try to save data
<N6REJ> anyone know if they can comprimise imagery?
<jhutchins> N6REJ: comprise?
<jhutchins> !es | luis_
<ubotu> luis_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<N6REJ> *grrrrrr infect, stick a virus in it
<jhutchins> N6REJ: Compromise.  Yeah, it's possible, especially for Windows.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: DAMN!  I've got MEGS of business logos
<phpcoin> luis_ tecla /join #kubuntu-es
<jhutchins> N6REJ: You should be ok if you run a decent scanner on 'em.
<N6REJ> jhutchins: k
<jhutchins> Nice thing is that in Linux they're unlikely to propagate or do any harm.
<jhutchins> N6REJ: I run clamav, but there are others.
<sax> Hi, everyone, I recently switched from G to KDE and I'm very happy with it.  Earlier today, OOo was working fine, but it suddenly stopped.  Any comments?  No errors in terminal...Hi, everyone, I recently switched from G to KDE and I'm very happy with it.  Earlier today, OOo was working fine, but it suddenly stopped.  Any comments?  No errors in terminal...
<N6REJ> jhutchins: ok.
<sax> I really need it, because all my homework is in odt format...
<jhutchins> Kr4t05: Don't know any answers, but you're not the only one who's had problems like that (if it makes you feel any better).
<Kr4t05> jhutchins: Only slightly. :P
<jhutchins> sax: koffice or abiword may be able to open it.  I've had issues with it not opening any existing documents suddenly too.
<Kr4t05> I'm about to do some forum-hunting, any way...
<sax> Hm.  See, I tried abiword, and Open office won't even execute.
<sax> I haven't tried koffice.
<jhutchins> sax: I can't edit my timesheets so I can get paid!
<sax> hm.  wow
<sax> does OOo have a KDE problem?
<jhutchins> sax.  Hm.  Good question.
<RealisticDragon> i dont think so, i use OO.o a lot on KDE
<sax> I get the little bouncing icon under my cursor when I click the menu option, but it won't open.  I'm going to ctrl alt backspace, back in a minute...
<RealisticDragon> of course the plural of anecdote is not data :)
<blekos> hi, any idea why my kmail does not connect to internet?
* jhutchins launches an xfce session to find out.
<hellcattrav> ok, whats the difference between kubuntu and opensuse...opensuse the wireless doesn't work
<RealisticDragon> you said you had tried running oowriter from ther terminal right?
<jhutchins> RealisticDragon: Yeah, it worked fine for me until I got a new printer, then it's toast.
<RealisticDragon> blekos: have you checked your mail server settings?
<RealisticDragon> meh, i hate printers
<hellcattrav> im trying to compare the two and opensuse seems better but for the fact that I can't get on the net wirelessly
<RealisticDragon> i havent had one in years, hard copy just clutters the place up
<RealisticDragon> hellcattrav: all versions of linux are built from the same basic parts, but not necessarily in exactly the same way
<RealisticDragon> if wireless works in ubuntu you can probably get it working in opensuse, how hard itll be i dont know
<blekos> although i have not changed anything from yesterday the strange thing is that i can send an email but not get any. I get the message "transmission complete.no new messages"
<hellcattrav> at least in kubuntu i could get on the net and hooked the printer up before it booted into a text mode(but i think i might have firgured out the problem)but still wanted to experiment,b but I think its now a bad idea
<RealisticDragon> if you open up a terminal and type lspci itll tell you what wireless card you have (and the chipset) which will let you ask the opensuse folk how you fix it
<blekos> it is like, it's checking 127.0.0.0
<sax> WEEEIIRRRRDDDD.... I ran "sudo openoffice", got some errors, and it worked fine!
<RealisticDragon> sax: sounds like there is a permissions problem there somewhere
<blekos> it doesnt even pop ups the boxes that say "checking for mail in account xxx"
<RealisticDragon> sax: you can try removing and reinstalling open office with adept and see if that fixes it
<sax> yeah, where's the pastebin for kubuntu?
<sax> I forgot the url
<RealisticDragon> blekos: sounds like the address for the remote server is wrong... 127.0.0.1 is the address of your machine
<hellcattrav> ive tried that and well not really gotten very far
<blekos> well i ment 0.1
<Alonea> why is it when I play a CD on amarok my computer goes a bit unstable? mostly its my mouse pointer stalls and goes erratic.
<blekos> u r right
<sax> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sax> there we goo...
<RealisticDragon> blekos: id you go into account settings you can see there what the address it has for your mail server
<RealisticDragon> if you dont know what that should be set to im afraid you need to give your ISP a ring
<RealisticDragon> its in settings, configure, accounts, recieving
<RealisticDragon> in kmail
<RealisticDragon> there should be an entry in there for the mail server of your isp
<blekos> do u mean my smtp server?
<RealisticDragon> smtp is outgoing
<blekos> sorry, my pop3 server?
<RealisticDragon> pop3 is incomming
<RealisticDragon> yep
<blekos> my pop3 server r ok, i got 4 email accounts
<sax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11576/  Just to recap, OOo only opens when I use sudo, I get those errors, and it acts funny but works.
<blekos> i tried reinstalled but no luck
<RealisticDragon> oh, sorry, is it outgoing thats not working?
<blekos> bloody hell, i messed it up
<blekos> ok, it is incoming not working
<blekos> i can send but i do not get
<SilentM> Anyone here use Avant Window Navigator?
<blekos> i doubled checked my setting but everything "seems" right
<RealisticDragon> did you check the security settings as well for each account?
<RealisticDragon> sax: those errors are normal when running GUI programmes with sudo because they need access to applications that are running as the user
<jhutchins> RealisticDragon: Took some doing but nope, crashes under xfce too.
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<RealisticDragon> since it runs fine as root i would try removing and reinstalling open office via adept (alt-space adept) and then see if it works :)
<blekos> yep. for example i press on "check what server supports" and i get an answer
<sax> okay.  thanks jhutchins
<blekos> the thing is, when i press check for mail i get an *instant* message that transmission is complete
<RealisticDragon> blekos: if that bit works but you still cant get mail im sorry but its beyond my knowledge :/ you can try launchpad.net where there are a lot more people who might know about it
<madmonk> hi all
<RealisticDragon> blekos: sure its not working and you dont just have no messages? :)
<madmonk> I've got a problem with kubuntu edgy
<RealisticDragon> jhutchins: sorry i lost track, what was your problem?
<jhutchins> blekos: Try a different protocol, like imap instead of pop.
<madmonk> amule + guarddog doen't work
<jhutchins> RealisticDragon: Oh, wierd oo crashes on existing docs.
<madmonk> >:-(
<RealisticDragon> madmonk: guarddog is a firewal right? and amule is a emule client?
<madmonk> I opened all the right ports
<madmonk> yep
<jhutchins> RealisticDragon: Can't even open them, just goes to "recovering (blank document)".
<RealisticDragon> do you have a hardware router madmonk?
<blekos> well, i dont have i map, and RDragon i sent a message to myself and never got it. Also i check my mails on a webserver but never got em on my pc
<RealisticDragon> jhutchins: very odd :o
<madmonk> ports opened on my router...
<RealisticDragon> using upnp? or manual?
<jhutchins> I can open them in other spreadsheet programs, but I'm used to the way oocalc works.
<madmonk> it always worked with firestarter...
<RealisticDragon> ok
<jhutchins> Anyway, time to go feed the horses.  L8rs.
<madmonk> but now i'm on a fresh install and my mission is to get guarddog+amule to work! :p
<madmonk> everything is configured fine here
<madmonk> except for guarddog i guess...
<RealisticDragon> does iptables -L give something that looks sensible?
<madmonk> wait...
<RealisticDragon> you need to run that with sudo
<velle> anyone has experience with speech synthesis (I need my computer to read out loud), e.g. Festival or Orca?
<madmonk> k...i think now it needs some time to get the info...
<madmonk> got it...wait...
<Tm_T> velle: I do use Festival
<RealisticDragon> you can use pastebin (from the topic) to post it :)
<madmonk> ok! I'll use it...
<madmonk> er...where is pastebin?
<madmonk> a ok...
<RealisticDragon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<madmonk> the topic XD
<rocksound> hola
<velle> Tm_T: Ok, I guess I need a little help :)
<rocksound> hola
<rocksound> me podrian ayudar
<Tm_T> velle: spit it out
<Tm_T> rocksound: english please :)
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with virtualization under linux?
<velle> Tm_T: I find the manual to be difficult to understand, and LONG. All I want is to have a text file read out loud, shouldnt that be easy?
<Tm_T> velle: yes, install ktts
<madmonk> RealisticDragon: OK...I pasted it...
<pollyo> I was reading about qemu and it mentioned virtualization could be a faster option.
<ssickle> velle: I use ksayit and it is an easy to use kde text to speech setup.
<madmonk> can u take a look?
<Tm_T> velle: ksayit etc
<madmonk> RealisticDragon: can u take a look?
<RealisticDragon> it should give you a link :)
<madmonk> a ok
<rocksound> hola como pongo esto men espaol
<madmonk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11577/
<ssickle> My setup is using festival in the backend and kttsd as the glue.
<Tm_T> velle: my Kopete speak messages etc :)
<rocksound> como pongo esto en espaol
<Tm_T> ssickle: that's typical setup
<Tm_T> !es | rocksound
<ubotu> rocksound: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<velle> Tm_T: So Festival is more for the hardcore stuff? And I should stick to one of those two?
<RealisticDragon> looking now madmonk
<madmonk> ok
<Tm_T> velle: festifal is engine, you need reasonable GUI
<RealisticDragon> man this is why i write my firewalls by hand this is hard to grok :)
<velle> Tm_T: I suspected that, but their manual was too much for me to really find out :)
<Tm_T> velle: I can imagine
<filemover> hi ive got a screen res problem ive got a nvidia 6000 series 256mb video card and i cant get the right settings for it also my xorg.conf file is just empty after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can anyone help
<madmonk> RealisticDragon: ???
<madmonk> RealisticDragon: so??
<machoopy> How come the 'at' command never works?
<RealisticDragon> madmonk: sorry madmonk, from what i can see i cant see any reason why its not working
<RealisticDragon> there seems to be an accept all input line in there, so it should be fine :o
<madmonk> RealisticDragon: neither me!!! :(
<madmonk> RealisticDragon: yep
<machoopy> This used to be my favorite command to use, because I would have my music common during the music.  Why doesn't the 'at' command refuse to exec its commands?
<machoopy> *come on
<RealisticDragon> might be worth talking to the people t guarddog.. and i apologise, but i need to run
<madmonk> RealisticDragon: ok...thank u so much..
<RealisticDragon> np
<RealisticDragon> sorry i couldnt really help
<|Iwonder|> machoopy: what is at?
<RealisticDragon> good luck :)
<madmonk> RealisticDragon: thanx for yr time anyway ;)
<filemover> hi ive got a screen res problem ive got a nvidia 6000 series 256mb video card and i cant get the right settings for it also my xorg.conf file is just empty after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can anyone help
<machoopy> |Iwonder|: it is the command that is similar to cron is some respects.
<|Iwonder|> never heard of at
<machoopy> |Iwonder|: like I will type in the konsole: "at 1am tomorrow <enter>  do this <ctrl d>
<madmonk> can anybody help me with guarddog + amule??
<machoopy> The at command has a bug in it.  The developers need to fix it
<|Iwonder|> mine works
<machoopy> It is a very bad bug to have, because a lot of people use the 'at' command.
<machoopy> Ask it to do something, and it won't do it.
<|Iwonder|> madmonk: does netstat -l show it listening?
<madmonk> wait..
<filemover> hi ive got a screen res problem ive got a nvidia 6000 series 256mb video card and i cant get the right settings for it also my xorg.conf file is just empty after running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can anyone help
<velle> ssickle: I have installed KSayIt now, and entered a line "My name is Bill", and pressed play. But it never plays, it just keeps saying "Synthesizing".
<|Iwonder|> machoopy: give me an example
<|Iwonder|> in english
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: port 4662 is LISTEN
<machoopy> |Iwonder|: Okay, hold just a sec.
<kristjan_> filemover: try these forums http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=14
<filemover> thnx
<Hasrat_USA> good evening everyone
<|Iwonder|> k load nmap
<|Iwonder|> with gui
<machoopy> |Iwonder|:  If I tell it to play my music in the morning, to wake me up, it never ends up doing that very thing.  The command will respond, as if it is going to work, but it never executes the set of commands that I give it.
<|Iwonder|> or read help so you can learn the commands,nmap your public ip for that port
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: wait...can't follow u
<|Iwonder|> there is nothing in /var/log/messages machoopy?
<pollyo> Anyone use qemu to run windows from linux?
<|Iwonder|> machoopy: load knmap,start it as sudo,soecify the port you wish to scab (you will see where to specify one port),scan your public ip(one given by your isp
<hcurbano> fg
<madmonk> a k...
<madmonk> not talkin to me
<|Iwonder|> specify port you wish to scan
<|Iwonder|> o
<|Iwonder|> excuse me
<machoopy> |Iwonder|: huh?  What does this have to do with the 'at' command?
<|Iwonder|> bad tab complete
<|Iwonder|> madmonk:  that was for you
<madmonk> LOL
<|Iwonder|> machoopy:  sorry
<velle> ssickle: I have installed KSayIt now, and entered a line "My name is Bill", and pressed play. But it never plays, it just keeps saying "Synthesizing". Do you know what is wrong?
<machoopy> oh, lol
<machoopy> np
<madmonk> knmap so...
<|Iwonder|> it hist ma (tab)
<|Iwonder|> my typing sucks with one hand
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: aptgetting it....
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: k...what am i supposed to do with knamp?
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: anyway...this is my iptables -L http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11577/
<|Iwonder|> madmonk: in knmap do you see the option to specify port?
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:
<madmonk> PORT     STATE  SERVICE
<madmonk> 4662/tcp closed edonkey
<DrX> can anyone suggest a good way for me to backup a 3.5GB Xen VM sitting on a block device (/dev/sda5)?
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: are u there?
<|Iwonder|> yes
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: it seems closed
<|Iwonder|> but netstat -l shows listen?
<madmonk> yep
<|Iwonder|> possible your isp is blocking it?
<madmonk> nope...
<madmonk> but
<madmonk> listen a second
<tominglis> hi, my kaffeine has stopped loading the dvb stuff in feisty, does anyone know why it would do that? there doesn't seem anything wrong with my dvb-t card and the driver is loaded.
<|Iwonder|> then you have nat error
<pollyo> Anyone run windows under qemu?
<madmonk> could it be that i need to add a new "zone " in guarddog?
<madmonk> i mean
<|Iwonder|> madmonk,cut guarddog off see if it works
<|Iwonder|> if it does then the problem is in it
<madmonk> u mean uninstall?
<|Iwonder|> ps aux|grep guarddog
<Hasrat_USA> I could care less about a third-class underrated poorly maintained piece of crap macOS clone OS called Windows, pollyo. sorry
<|Iwonder|> kill the pid
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: You care enough to comment on them. <grin>  I understand. I'm moving away from windows myself.
<Hasrat_USA> pollyo
<Hasrat_USA> nope. i cared to reply to your question :P
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: didn't work
<Hasrat_USA> but seriously, i don't have a valid reason to run a windows application, let alone the whole OS under any type of Emulator
<|Iwonder|> madmonk:  ls /etc/init.d see if its in there
<|Iwonder|> pollyo:  why would you try/
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: yes
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: I'm interested only because I am moving from windows to linux.  Otherwise I doubt I would have the interst.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: guarddog script is there
<Hasrat_USA> everything I ever wanted came with the distro that im using right now. and almost any distro of GNU/Linux that you can confront nowadays would have almost all the software you need to help you perform your everyday tasks that you used to do previously when you were on windows platform
<|Iwonder|> k madmonk type /etc/init.d.guarddog stop
<|Iwonder|> ooop
<|Iwonder|> k madmonk type /etc/init.d./guarddog stop
<pollyo> Iwonder: I am interested in finding out if I have to make a disk image to run the virtualization on or if I can somehow use my partion that is windows.
<|Iwonder|> damn it
<madmonk> LOL
<|Iwonder|> k madmonk type /etc/init.d/guarddog stop
<|Iwonder|> this bum finger is hell
<Hasrat_USA> pollyo: are you on your way from Winblows to GNU/Linux or have already moved or are still planning on what to do and what not to do? i mean have you committed to linux yet?
<Hasrat_USA> or, have you committed yourself fully to linux yet?
<madmonk> done
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: I am now looking at GNU/Liunux.  I am on a machine now that I can boot into windows or linux.
<|Iwonder|> k madmonk recheck nmap output
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: ShiT!!!! It worked!!!
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: There are some programs that I stil use on windows that are not supported on linux.
<Admiral_Chicago> !language | madmonk:
<ubotu> madmonk:: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: my amule is connected fine!
<Hasrat_USA> pollyo: such as?
<|Iwonder|> k fix your guarddog/iptables
<|Iwonder|> i would think you need a new rule
<|Iwonder|> but i'm no iptables expert
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: k...which one??
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: For example I have AIM trinitron with a phone number that comes to my computer that people call me on often.
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: They do not have an AIM with telephone support for linux at this time.
<|Iwonder|> pollyo:  why not emulate the app you need,not the whole os
<pollyo> Iwonder: Emulate the app? With what?
<|Iwonder|> cedega?
<stdin> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<|Iwonder|> xwine
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: what should i look for??
<pollyo> I have wine running and the AIM program does not work with it.
<Hasrat_USA> well pollyo you can do almost whatever you want with GNU/Linux. who's stopping you? you can grab vmware and run a whole windows OS if you want
<pollyo> I've tried that.
<Nullbyte> Hey guys, is it possible to play m4a files in kubuntu? :)
<|Iwonder|> madmonk: i really dunno shit about iptables
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: That is what I was asking about with qemu
<firecrotch> !m4a
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<madmonk> op!! language!!! XD
<|Iwonder|> try man iptables
<stdin> Nullbyte: m4a are usually mpeg4 audio, so, unless they have some sort of DRM, you can
<firecrotch> !pg > firecrotch
<Hasrat_USA> I apologize pollyo. See...Adobe Flash Authoring software is one of my most favourite apps but they haven't ported it to Gnu/linux yet. I'm thinking about installing Wine and see if Flash runs on it
<madmonk> well...i just would like to use guarddog..
<|Iwonder|> guarddog is just a front end to iptables,i'm sure it has a kde help
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: The wineHQ site appears to have a database of applications that people have tested on it.  Perhaps they will be able to inform you of the level of compatibility it has with wine.
<madmonk> k...i'll look after it..
<|Iwonder|> i've just never used it
<madmonk> thank u so much anyway
<|Iwonder|> anytime
<|Iwonder|> i'm sure someone on here knows how to add a rule,you may have to wait til they become active
<pollyo> Iwonder: In guarddog?
<|Iwonder|> yeah
<Hasrat_USA> i Don't know squat about Quemo, nor do i think anyone knows or cares too much about running an windows app in here...but you can always give vmware a try. it's awesome for people who haven't been able to be comfortable with not being able to use software they have been using for a long time in windows
<|Iwonder|> madmonk:  needs a rule to allow traffic
<madmonk> I added all the rules dude
<pollyo> Iwonder: I think it can be done under the advanced tab.
<madmonk> look at my iptables -L
<DrX> help!  mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/mountpoint fails with "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock"
<|Iwonder|> question is which does it listen on
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: I'll check it out.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<Hasrat_USA> why the f@#$ is Konversation/freenode server lagging tonight?
<firecrotch> DrX: you need to specify the filesystem type
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: have no idea. It was lagging for me bad yesterday
<pollyo> madmonk: I haven't added any rules but after you added the rule did you go to the Protocol tabe and allow it?
<madmonk> pollyo: yes
<madmonk> pollyo: did it
<Hasrat_USA> You're welcome. Basically I haven't attempted to use/install any kind of Windows Emulator but if I really needed to run one, i would go for VMware.
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: and it did it on all my IRC programs too.
<|Iwonder|> madmonk: why is set to anywhere:anywhere have the rule?
<Hasrat_USA> yeah it's pissing me off Alonea
<pollyo> Hasrat_USA: Is VMware free or something that I need to purchase?
<|Iwonder|> pollyo: its trial ware
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: did u read my pastebin?
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: My whole system has been a bloody devil to me.
<|Iwonder|> yes madmonk
<Hasrat_USA> if you want to purchase the pro version, then good. or else you can always go for either the free or trial version
<Jucato> pollyo: vmware-player and vmware-server are free (as in beer)
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: dunno
<pollyo> Iwonder: Great I can try it along with qemu.
<Hasrat_USA> oh yeah get vmware player
<|Iwonder|> pollyo: i've used vmware,it works well
<Hasrat_USA> damn I think i'm allergic to windows i feel uncomfortable when i imagine that i'm using an windows app lol
* Jucato would get vmware-server, as it has more options and better control...
<|Iwonder|> be sure to install the tools after install
<Hasrat_USA> i feel like i can't breathe
<pollyo> Ok.  Thanks for the input.  I have to run.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: I really think I have to specify somewhere in guarddog my gateway ip and my eth card ip
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: Xen is what I run
<Hasrat_USA> Alonea: what's wrong with your system and what's your system?
<Admiral_Chicago> because its free
<pollyo> madmonk: Is this the first time you used gaurddog?
<|Iwonder|> i dunno madm
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: and the only way i can see is by adding a new zone
<Admiral_Chicago> we've been over this iirc
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: too complicated forme though... :(
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: Kubuntu. and a lot a things are wrong...
<Jucato> "for me"*
<pollyo> madmonk: Make sure you allow the DNS and some other things so you can access the web.
<|Iwonder|> madmonk:  is your route unusally complex?
<madmonk> pollyo: nope...but i never got it to work
<DrX> firecrotch, i did (mount -t ext3 /dev/sda5 /mnt/mountpoint) and it gives me EXT3-fs:  journal inode is deleted in syslog
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: could be...dunno...
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: i mean
<|Iwonder|> how many nics do you have madmonk?
<Hasrat_USA> i need a quick suggestion from any of you experts in here...i got a system that doesn't have a wireless network card although dell gave me a free wireless router. should i trash the router or keep it? it's gathering dust and taking up space
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: eth0 ip is 192.168.1.1 gateway(router) ip is 192.168.1.1
<pollyo> madmonk: I was having problems and noticed that I didn't have DNS active or ICMP Redirect.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: just 1
<|Iwonder|> madmonk you can't do that
<pollyo> madmonk: You might need to permitt them.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: ICMP!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> Hasrat_USA: i'd say sell it if you don't use wireless.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: I didn't add ICMP
<|Iwonder|> the nic and gw can't be the same ip
<firecrotch> DrX: run a fsck on it, it ought to fix it
<pollyo> madmonk: After I set those everything worked fine.
<Admiral_Chicago> but thats a personal opinion
<Hasrat_USA> admiral it's a netgear wireless router 54 MB. how much do you think i should charge for it?
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: er...bad typing...
<|Iwonder|> ok
#kubuntu 2007-03-23
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: one ends 1 and the other 2
<pollyo> madmonk: Hope that helps.  I have to run.
<|Iwonder|> ok
<pollyo> BBL
<madmonk> pollyo: ty i'll try
<Admiral_Chicago> Hasrat_USA: not sure, I don't do networking at all
<Hasrat_USA> yeah me either
<DrX> firecrotch, the thing is, I have a VM in there that is running & working & I don't want to lose it (too many hours invested)
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: So far, I lost my 3d accel, because I was trying to figure out why rockbox won't compile. it keeps asking for some gcc stuff that IS installed and I saw an old gcc 9it was 3 i think) and thought maybe i should get rid of it since I had newer versions, but when I put on flgrx it was stupid and used 3 instead of 4 so it uninstalled it and I can't get it back. Also I can't play...
<Alonea> ...music from a cd because my system goes all wonky and I do have DMA on my drive. Also can't shutdown, reboot, etc. with FGLRX on...
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: all of the #rockbox people are baffled as to why my system wont compile it.
<Hasrat_USA> first of all, what's rockbox?
<Admiral_Chicago> Hasrat_USA: free / open firmware for music players
<Hasrat_USA> in brief
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: what he said...
<Admiral_Chicago> grrrr, Launchpad is timing out on me
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: its awesome.
<Hasrat_USA> and you really need to compile it?
<Hasrat_USA> why did you want to build it from the source?
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: Oh, i used patches like album art and insert patch.
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: So I have to build from source, which I have never had a problem doing before...
<Hasrat_USA> I have not tested my cd drive to see if it can play audio cds cause i don't have an audio cd lol
<Hasrat_USA> oh okay
<Hasrat_USA> i don't have DMA
<Hasrat_USA> hmm lots of issues
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: oh yes. I accidentally create problems daily it seems.
<Hasrat_USA> hoarders would get a pile of money...that's true...hackers that's trueeee
<Hasrat_USA> creating problems is fun
<Alonea> I don't mean to! it just...happens..
<Kr4t05> In Bash-scripting, how do you check SUID?
<Hasrat_USA> Alonea: you seem to be a good hacker
<egonw> moin. I have a compile problem with shfs with feisty, when using module-assistent it fails to compile for the 2.6.20 kernel. Ideas?
<Hasrat_USA> Alonea: how long have you been staying away from that retarded piece of crap called winblows?
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: hmm, hacker I wouldn't say. More like good with problems relating to computers. Actually, I have only had linux for 2 months, though I was constantly killing windows too. I am a computer science major.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: are u still here?
<|Iwonder|> yep
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: when I get more experienced with code (besides website related stuff and more into C, C++, java) I plan to help out in the rockbox project and other open-source projects
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: i'm trying to add my nic as a new zone
<|Iwonder|> madmonk:  looking now at guarddog
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: Another reason it took me a while to get linux was due to the fact I didn't have my own computer.
<|Iwonder|> the zone internet is established
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: sorry?
<|Iwonder|> this is where you are moving data?
<|Iwonder|> my guarddog came with internet zone allready
<Hasrat_USA> oh wow
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: also mine...
<Hasrat_USA> what was the year when you had your own computer?
<|Iwonder|> this is where you would enable what you want if you are trying to get data from the internet
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: yep...but it doesn't work...
<madmonk> :(
<|Iwonder|> perhaps your rule is misconfigured
<|Iwonder|> a syntax error?
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: I have only had my won computer for almost a year and before that I was busy with school stuff so didn't do a lot on my computer except for word processing and internet. Finally gained some time and got back into code which was when I got my linux box.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: i don't think so dude...
<|Iwonder|> k you added new protocol on advanced tab?
<madmonk> yes
<Alonea> Hasrat_USA: I also spent some time beta'ing vista and seeing where windows improved and where it didn't. All I know is that I turned off user access control within 5 minutes...
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: TCP 4662 bidirectional
<Hasrat_USA> hmm
<|Iwonder|> that showed up in internet zone,protocols? and is checked?
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: and all the others
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: yes
<Jisao> is there a kubuntu doc channel?
<eilker> what do u do if u forgot your root and user password ??
<Hasrat_USA> eilker: i try to remember it
<|Iwonder|> madmonk: look in /var/log
<eilker> Hasrat_USA> second option ?
<|Iwonder|> see if there is a guarddog
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:k
<|Iwonder|> iplog
<Hasrat_USA> eilker: in ubuntu?
<|Iwonder|> or something like that
<eilker> Hasrat_USA> yes ?
<johey_> What's the name of the tool to make it easy to install nvidia drivers, flash, win32codecs and junk like that? If I remember correctly, there are two different tools, of which one is nice and one is ugly. I want the nice one. :)
<Hasrat_USA> eilker: if i have physical access to the system, i would just reset it. it's easy
<madmonk> |Iwonder|: as usual...iptables is spamming all my logs...
<Hasrat_USA> johey_: i know what you're talking about and all of them are ugly :P
<|Iwonder|> it say rejected ?
<firecrotch> johey_: you're talking about Automatix2, but I would not use it
<johey_> Hasrat_USA: I see. Then I'd better go for doing it manually.
<firecrotch> !automatix | johey_
<Jisao> eilker: http://linuxbasics.org/tutorials/advanced/various/forgot_root_password
<ubotu> johey_: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nosrednaekim> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> jisao: thanx
<nosrednaekim> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nosrednaekim> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<nosrednaekim> I lost automounting....
<johey_> Okay firecrotch. I install them manually.
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:holy crap...now my Kad is ok!!
<nosrednaekim> in kubuntu edgy...
<u0735710> dfasdf
<firecrotch> !hotplug
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:but not the ed2k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> yeah...I think it might be HAL but i'm not sure...
<|Iwonder|> pmount or hald
<nosrednaekim> |Iwonder|: say again?
<|Iwonder|> pmount or hald or both,depends on kde version
<|Iwonder|> docs seem to contradict
<nosrednaekim> so should I check and see if either is runnning?
<nosrednaekim> yep.... hal is running
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:I added a new zone...called madmonk...in which i put the addresses of my router and my nic...
<nosrednaekim> pmount is not running...
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:now it works great!!!
<|Iwonder|> you have to creat a zone for what route does?
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:so it seems bro!
<|Iwonder|> cool\
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:now it's working!
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:perfectly working! YaaaY!!!
<nosrednaekim> ok..looks like hal calls pmount to mount the drive that hal detects....I don't think hal is detecting he drive or something
<madmonk> |Iwonder|:thank u very much dude!!!!
<|Iwonder|> yw
<livingdaylight> my wireless card for Desktop died: Anyone know one that works out of the box with Ubuntu?
<evfreshman2025> hey can someone help me out?
<Admiral_Chicago> evfreshman2025: you can ask.
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure if we can help, we will try
<evfreshman2025> oh okay
<livingdaylight>  What wireless cards for Desktop come recommended for Ubuntu: i.e. work out of the box
<livingdaylight> no configuring or naffing
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: intel
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, tower ?
<luis_> please  link en spanish
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago : not laptop -Desktop
<evfreshman2025> Ummm for some reason the size of my screen is HUGE, and when i try to make it smaller under "Monitor && Display" it wont let me change the size
<luis_> link in spanish
<luis_> .
<Admiral_Chicago> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Admiral_Chicago> luis_: eso?
<luis_> tank
<luis_> gracias
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: hmm, not sure. my brother got a dlink recently and it works with Ubuntu, no mess
<Admiral_Chicago> dunno the model though
<evfreshman2025> <Admirial_Chicgao> can you help me?
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: dlink, ok, that is what i wanted to hear
<|Iwonder|> the chipset is whats important
<Admiral_Chicago> yup.
<SilentM> I got a Westell, works well with my D-Link router.
<|Iwonder|> bcm43xx works
<evfreshman2025> okay, so how do i fix it?
<Admiral_Chicago> |Iwonder|: not all the time
<nosrednaekim> evfreshman2025: whats your video chipset?
<evfreshman2025> im not sure, how do i find out?
<eilker> jisao: do u have experience with it ?
<nosrednaekim> evfreshman2025: "sudo lshw"
* eilker forgot his root and user password , he has no live cd,:D
<nosrednaekim> eilker: good job ;)
<Ick> hi
<Ick> i'm using a german keyboard
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: no need for sudo afaik "lshw -C display" is enough
<Ick> the numpad replaces "." with ","
<eilker> nosrednaekim> http://linuxbasics.org/tutorials/advanced/various/forgot_root_password trying with this, but no use
<Ick> is there a way to change it but retain the remainder of the keyboard layout?
<Ick> there are two ways to find out a root password
<Ick> 1. have someone who knows it tell you
<evfreshman2025> <nosrednaekim> I cant find my Video Chipset
<Ick> 2. i'm just kidding, there's only one
<evfreshman2025> this big screen is really annoying
<johey_> Is beryl broken in latest edgy repository?
<nosrednaekim> evfreshman2025: it wasn't in that list?
<|Iwonder|> evfreshman2025: lspci
<nosrednaekim> evfreshman2025: "lspci | grep VGA"
<eilker> johey_> it is not good
<eilker> johey_> i downgraded
<johey_> eilker: What is not good?
<eilker> johey_> last beryl package in edgy repo...
<zaza> guys, does anyone know the modified version of the firefox name? which got no cairo support?
<nosrednaekim> bon echo?
<nosrednaekim> or iceweasel?
<evfreshman2025> this is what i got:
<evfreshman2025> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<johey_> eilker: Okay. Can I install an older version using apt, or do I have to download the files and dpkg install them?
<DrX> any opinions on backing up an offline block device with dd, dd_rescue, bacula, or simple backup?
<nosrednaekim> evfreshman2025: ok....I don't recognize that chipset...
<eilker> johey_>i am not sure but i think i used  trevino's repo for it, i have problem with my system , so that i am not able to say to you the repo
<nosrednaekim> but its an intel.... so maybe you should install "915resolutio"n
<evfreshman2025> so you cant help me by somehow making my screen size smaller?
<nosrednaekim> *915resolution
<evfreshman2025> the little tab that moves it is like stuck
<johey_> eilker: Okay. Thanks anyway!
<|Iwonder|> evfreshman2025: just do lspci look for anythging agp or vga related
<eilker> johey_> good luck
<|Iwonder|> maybe lspci|less
<evfreshman2025> compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE C
<evfreshman2025> hipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<nosrednaekim> |Iwonder|: we already did that, look above
<|Iwonder|> you greped VGA
<evfreshman2025> yeah, so this kinda sorta maybe sucks
<|Iwonder|> you will only get results for VGA
<nosrednaekim> |Iwonder|: well, isn't that a video card right there?
<|Iwonder|> it is possible you need agp modules to get your xorg to work properly
<evfreshman2025> My screen size is 640x480 and i need it smaller
<|Iwonder|> ] for instance i use apg-64 and radeon
<evfreshman2025> and the tab that makes it Bigger or Smaller wont budge
<|Iwonder|> or something like thyat
<|Iwonder|> evfreshman2025:  that usually means your xorg.conf is wrong and you have only one resolution avaiable
<evfreshman2025> So i cant change it AT ALL!?
<|Iwonder|> try ctrl+alt+plus sign key
<evfreshman2025> ctrl+alt+plus sign key didnt do anything at all
<nosrednaekim> evfreshman2025: pastebin your xorg.conf
<evfreshman2025> wait....huh!?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nosrednaekim> put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf there
<evfreshman2025> put /etc/X11/xorg.conf under pastebin?
<dettoaltrimenti_> what is ghostscript, and do I need it on my computer?
<nosrednaekim> evfreshman2025: read that file with a " kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and paste the contents of that file in the pastebin
<wolferine> need a hand with apache setup, anyone have a few mins?
<wolferine> i want to create a www/ dir in my /usernam
<wolferine> and host from there
<wolferine> so do I need to edit apache.conf, or create a new .conf for that user?
<|Iwonder|> edit
<|Iwonder|> there is a line that allows ~user
<wolferine> i dont want ~user, i dont think
<|Iwonder|> then edit conf source directory to where u want
<|Iwonder|> root directory i believe it is termed
<wolferine> so I have to edit the apache.conf
<|Iwonder|> yes
<wolferine> and make the root dir my /user/www
<wolferine> k
<|Iwonder|> yes
<wolferine> where is the apache files at again?
<wolferine> and how to I start/restart services?
<|Iwonder|> depends on distro
<|Iwonder|> mine are in /etc/apache
<wolferine> yeah
<wolferine> same here
<johey_> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<wolferine> do I have to edit it as sudo ?
<|Iwonder|> yes or apache and it shouldn't allow the latter
<|Iwonder|> if it does fix it
<wolferine> and services?
<wolferine> how do I restart apache?
<dougb> how do you change the KDE time to standard time and not military time
<ozgur> selam millet
<wolferine> can u use %h:%m:%s anywhere dougb ?
<ozgur> bana yardmc olucak birini aryom ya
<Jucato> ozgur: English please
<Jucato> dougb: right-click on the clock -> Date & Time Format
<ozgur> wannt you cann help me?
<wolferine> ozgur> try /j #kbuntu-** Your area **
<eilker> ozgur: yes
<ozgur> thanks
<wolferine> or /j #ubuntu-**
<ozgur> now
<eilker> !tr
<rooob> what is the best channel to get help trying to build kde4 from svn? (for some reason cmake cant find my libungif libs!)
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ozgur> m kubuntu
<Jucato> rooob: #kde4-devel
<eilker> ozgur: ingilizce yaz / we try to help
<ozgur> eilker
<ozgur> trke biliyonmu?
<eilker> ozgur: yes
<Tm_T> rooob: I'll help you there
<ozgur> iyi
<ozgur> bana yardmc olursan sevinirim
<Jisao> sorry eilker, you were saying?
<meme-1> Hey folks, Is there a way to save a channel list in Konversation? It's pretty slow to have to d/l each time. *OR* is there a better IRC program for Linux (ubuntu)? I don't see MIRC in Synaptic (my fav. for Windows OS).
<eilker> ozgur: ubuntu-tr 'ye gel
<NightBird> meme-1: mIRC is windows only, though wine runs it just fine
<ozgur> u an ordaymda kimse yok
<eilker> jisao: do u have experience with it ?
<Admiral_Chicago> meme-1: file server list
<Admiral_Chicago> i run irssi myself though
<Jisao> With what,  changing the root?
<wolferine> how do you restart services?
<eilker> jisao: yeah i add single init=/bin/bash to kernel line nothing happens ?
<Jisao> I haven't used the init trick, I chrooted from a livecd.
<meme-1> Admiral_Chicago: file server list?  I want to save the channel list so I don't have to reload it each time I start up Konversation.
<meme-1> NightBird: I'd rather not use Wine... Native Linux is preferred. Is there a better IRC client for Linux?
<eilker> Jisao> it is on wmware :(
<Admiral_Chicago> meme-1: sec....
<Jisao> Oh. just a sec.
<meme-1> What IRC client are you folks using?
<Admiral_Chicago> launch konversation, go to edit
<Admiral_Chicago> meme-1: irssi
<Jisao> xchat
<wolferine> meme-1, xchat, its the best
<eilker> meme-1> konversation
<meme-1> thx for the suggestions... I am hoping to find something, at least, nearly as full featured as MIRC.
<Admiral_Chicago> who needs a GUI anyways
<|Iwonder|> meme-1: kvirc
<wolferine> hmmm, I wouldnt agree with you there meme-1
<wolferine> if your looking for another mirc, you might not be happy
<meme-1> Admiral_Chicago: If I didn't care about a GUI, I'd still be using my old TRS-80 Model III! LOL
<wolferine> how about a great IRC client, now thats what you need
<eilker> Admiral_Chicago> forza non-gui , but i like 3d too :lol:
<Jisao> eilker, the only thing I can suggest is try asking on this list. Quite a few people use vmware: http://linuxbasics.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/qna
<|Iwonder|> meme-1:  eveyone has a need and opinion,check each out for your own
<Jisao> The resident vmware gurus are not on the channel right now :-(
<|Iwonder|> i prefer kvirc ,it seems as near mirc as far as scripting abilitys
<meme-1> YEP! That is what I'm going to do. :-)
<meme-1> I am a certified VMWARE person. :-)
<meme-1> ESX and Windows more specifically.
<wolferine> certified?
<|Iwonder|> i also like irssi but if i got X i feel i should use a gui
<meme-1> wolferine: yes... VCP
<meme-1> Everything has a title these days. lol
<wolferine> hmm
<wolferine> never would have thought
<frutax> Adept is telling me that I won't be able to change any thing b/c some instance of apt is open...which of these processes should I kill in KSysGuard?: adept_notifier or apt-index-watch?
<wolferine> ok, need some more spoon feeding with this apache install
<meme-1> Heck... I'm now studing the Linux + course.
<meme-1> There is also RHCP
<digital> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<wolferine> Fedora you mean?
<JohnFlux> frutax: any synaptic process?
<frutax> JohnFlux, what would they look like?
<meme-1> I hate Beryl.... well more accurately, I hate my Intel video card which won't allow me to start Beryl!
<JohnFlux> frutax: the process would be called synaptic
<JohnFlux> frutax: i mean ;-)
<JohnFlux> meme-1: wait for kde4 :-)
<frutax> JohnFlux, ok i thought maybe it wasn't that obvious, yeah definitely no synaptic processes running
<Kr4t05> Ok... I have a question.
<eilker> meme-1> i810 here, and works perfect
<JohnFlux> frutax: it would be safe enough to kill the two processes you mentioned
<|Iwonder|> frutax: look for dpkg also
<frutax> JohnFlux, |Iwonder|, thanks I'll check it out
<Kr4t05> Well, nevermind...
<wolferine> does kubuntu blcok services, if a server is not running?
<wolferine> block*
<JohnFlux> wolferine: what does that mean? :)
<eilker> wolferine> what do u mean ?
<meme-1> eilker: think that is what I have. What was your secret?
<JohnFlux> wolferine: there's no default firewall setup
<eilker> meme-1> from which repo did u instal it ?
<|Iwonder|> who asked about the funny intel chipset earlier
<|Iwonder|> "Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device"
<wolferine> say I run an FTP server, apache, and and xdcc bot
<wolferine> and I port scan, to find that 21 and 80 are open
<wolferine> and thats it
<wolferine> how do I open the other port?
<Jisao> eilker, you still there?
<eilker> jisao: yes here i am
<JohnFlux> wolferine: what port does the xdcc bot run on?
<wolferine> lets say 999
<Jisao> there is somebody on #lbo who knows vmware, if you're interested.
<frutax> ok my problem was not fixed, but the error message says that another program is using the packaging system database, and its not apt or synaptic, what could it be?
<JohnFlux> wolferine: you don't need to open it or anything
<JohnFlux> wolferine: it should just be there
<wolferine> to send files, I need to open ports, same as running services
<eilker> Jisao> i know vmware too, but my problem to get back my password without using liveCD
<wolferine> ok, ill see if "its just there "
<JohnFlux> wolferine: there's no firewall
<JohnFlux> wolferine: so all ports are 'open'
<wolferine> correct, no firewall
<|Iwonder|> frutax:  in console type apt-get install <whatever you are installing> it should give you a command
<wolferine> no, not all ports are open, if I do a port scan, I only find the services running (unless that means the other ports are open, just not active) ?
<JohnFlux> wolferine: whatever wording you want :-)
<NightBird> on kubuntu there are no active servers on a default install, so no ports should be listining...
<frutax> |Iwonder|, it gave this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<frutax> should i try that/
<JohnFlux> frutax: try it
<|Iwonder|> wolferine: the server will "open" ports
<|Iwonder|> for instance in mirc when you set your dcc ports to 2050-2055,when started netstat -l will show them in listen
<NightBird> frutax: oh, has adept stoped working?
<wolferine> this isnt a default install
<frutax> NightBird, yes
<|Iwonder|> yes frutax
<JohnFlux> |Iwonder|: don't put funny chars in your nick
<NightBird> frutax: yes, that's one of the commands you need to do...
<wolferine> u mean it will listen on ports (required by the app)
<JohnFlux> |Iwonder|: it's hard to tab complete
<NightBird> !adeptcrashed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrashed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jisao> suit yourself, eilker. I just thought he could come with answers with your questions.
<wolferine> while(true) { listen(80); }
<|Iwonder|> frutax:  that happens to me a lot if adept crashes/hangs
<NightBird> wolferine: most servers are a bit more complex than that :P
<wolferine> obviously :)
<eilker> Jisao> thank you so much
<frutax> thanks guys i think im well on the way to fixing this now, it was a problem with the java installation
<JohnFlux> wolferine: a server will open a port, yes
<JohnFlux> wolferine: and listen on it
<NightBird> ?adept crash
<|Iwonder|> wolferine:  what are you trying to do?
<NightBird> hm...
<Compleja> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NightBird> frutax: these are the commands: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<NightBird> !adept crash
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<NightBird> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<wolferine> one more thing
<NightBird> there it is
<wolferine> is I do address to http://localhost/~username
<wolferine> then what do I have to create in the users dir?
<wolferine> a /public_html or a /.www ?
<NightBird> probably /public_html
<wolferine> k
<NightBird> if apache was configured to do it that way that is
<wolferine> oh, so its just in the .conf
<wolferine> k, thanks
<JohnFlux> wolferine: yeah it's in userdir.conf
<wolferine> ok, thanks
<dsmith_> Windows named most secure OS by Symantec
<dsmith_> Hmmmmmmm
<dsmith_> yea right...
* dsmith_ goes back to sleep
* Compleja buenas
<|Iwonder|> roflmao
<wolferine> ok, next question
<wolferine> to get php and mysql to work together, is there an easy test?
<wolferine> or app to look at the mysql db?
<mervteck> can someone help me setting my frequency on my desktop its an AMD X2 4600 and its only being reported as 1000mhz, when its a 2.4
<Alonea> someone mentioned that you can get a free version of cedega somewhere?
<Jucato> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Jucato> cedega cvs
<Alonea> Jucato: umm, where is a page that says what the cvs link is?
<Jucato> Alonea: check that help page above. I'm not familiar with it
<Alonea> Jucato: oh, there it is. Too bad they dont use subversion...i prefer it over CVS.
<premjith> haaaaaaaai
<meme-1> Hello folks, I am trying to install kvirc through Synaptic and I am getting the following error: "
<meme-1> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kvirc/kvirc-data_3.2.4-3ubuntu1_all.deb
<meme-1>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<meme-1> Suggestions?
<Tm_T> localhost?
<meme-1> "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). "
<meme-1> not sure about that.
<Tm_T> yes, I wonder why it tries connect to localhost
<Tm_T> too tired to think, good night kids and remember to be nice! ->
<meme-1> I see no settings in Synaptic that would allow that.  Good night.
<meme-1> Strange! I am trying to "reload package information" in Synaptic and every repository is erroring out with: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<meme-1> any thoughts?
<meme-1> Can I buy a clue?
<meme-1> Synaptic worked until about yesterday.
<meme-1> No changes that I am aware of.
<jhutchins> meme-1: Either you are having some serious DNS problems or your source configuration is messed up.
<jhutchins> meme-1: Can you ping/browse that url?"
<meme-1> jhutchins: Okay... something might be wrong.... FYI - you are the ONLY person communicating in this channel now. Is this correct?
<meme-1> All I see are people leaving and reconnecting now.
<meme-1> No other chats
<jhutchins> Tm_T: @ 1:24 GMT but yeah.
<jhutchins> meme-1: If you're seeing join/part messages, you know you're at least connected to the server.
<Alonea> i am here
<meme-1> jhutchins: okay... thought my problem was something more... I'll try pinging said site.
<meme-1> Got quiet for a while.... :-)
<Alonea> that it did
<Alonea> I am trying to install cedega
<meme-1> no trouble pinging us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jhutchins> meme-1: try sudo apt-get update in a console.
<jhutchins> meme-1: You _should_ get the same error.
<meme-1> jhutchins: same error
<meme-1> errors
<meme-1> the oddest part is: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<jhutchins> Ok, I think you need to regenerate your source lists.  Have a look at the URL above.
<meme-1> thx... will try that.
<jhutchins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine may help as well.
<Alonea> oh, and anyone know how I can get my fglrx to reinstall? as far as I know I have uninstalled everything, but I can't get it to install again...
<hoth> how do I add a vpn from ubuntu to a windows firewall
<jhutchins> meme-1: Getting it working from the command lie basically means (at least) one less thing to go wrong.
<jhutchins> hoth: You may find kvpnrc useful.
<Alonea> bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy ---this is where my install fails. I will get an output as soon as the pastebin site I use starts working again..bah
<hoth> thanks where do I find it?
<jhutchins> hoth: You may also be thinking of something you might do with rdesktop or tightvnc.
<jhutchins> hoth: Should be in the apt repositories.
<jhutchins> (all of the above)
<hoth> I can run VNC after but need to authicate to the firewall first
<jhutchins> hoth: Probably the first one then.
<meme-1> Can someone please tell me where sources.list is located?
<stdin> meme-1: /etc/apt/
<meme-1> thank you
<jhutchins> hoth: There's a way to set it up from the console using diald so it automatically connects, but I haven't botherd with that myself.
<hoth> shows 0 packages listed for that name
<jhutchins> meme-1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine may help as well.
<jhutchins> hoth: Hmmm...
<jhutchins> hoth: Try kvpnc
<Alonea> ok, can someone else try http://pastebin.ca and see if it loads?
<Alonea> or give me another pastebin that works
<jhutchins> Alonea: pastebin.ca's notorious. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Alonea> hmm, I always preferred the ca over others...first time it hasnt worked for me.
<jhutchins> Alonea: Dead from here as well.
<hoth> Jhutchins  Thanks!!! found it
<meme-1> Darn permissions! How do I save to the apt folder when I can't change the permissions on that folder.
<stdin> you can always use http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/ :)
<jhutchins> hoth: Sorry, dyslexics untie!
<jhutchins> meme-1: Use sudo to do the edit/save.
<meme-1> ah... thanks
<jhutchins> or kdesu
<stdin> meme-1: if you want to edit the sources.list file, press Alt-F2 and type in: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jhutchins> meme-1: You've really caught on to this whole unix thing pretty quick!
<hoth> Jhutchins:  you be the mna
<jhutchins> hoth: Nah, just a page or two ahead.
<Alonea> umm, it keeps saying I am spamming...
<meme-1> jhutchins: thx... but not quick enough... I did used to be a 11/780 operator back in the old, old days.
<Alonea> ok, there it goes
<Alonea> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/
<jhutchins> meme-1: Started out on a System 370 myself.
<Alonea> thing is, it installed fine before, but after I messed up and adept got rid of it, I have not been able to reinstall it
<jhutchins> Alonea: I presume if you've gotten that far you already know about the following:
<jhutchins> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hoth> jhutchins: Thanks, but when I put in a dns name I do not see a connect button do I need an IP address or are you unfamiliar and I should go on?
<jhutchins> 'fraid I can't.
<Alonea> jhutchins: i know, its the install I have been using
<jhutchins> Hang on a sec...
<Alonea> jhutchins: it was perfectly fine until adept accidentally uninstalled it all...stupid thing.
<jhutchins> Kernel probably got updated.
<Alonea> jhutchins: ?
<Alonea> it got uninstalled when I got rid of the older gcc thing
<jhutchins> hoth: My version requires that I create a profile for each site.
<jhutchins> Alonea: Oh.  Hm, that may be part of the problem.
<meme-1> Something is seriously wrong. Same errors.... but since my list is bigger now... I just get more errors now.
<jhutchins> Alonea: There are a number of components required to build stuff.  Perhaps build-essentials might help?
<Alonea> jhutchins: its SUPPOSED to use 4, but it used 3 the first time around and i didn't know it
<hoth>  jhutchins: thanks I'll try that
<jhutchins> meme-1: apt-get has the same problem?
<jhutchins> meme-1: It's almost like it wants to connect to the local CD.
<Alonea> jhutchins: I got them all, there is a command at the beginning to install anything you are missing. I redid it. Nothing works. Thing is. I got this on my 64 bit version too, except all the folders were 64 instead of i386 thing
<jhutchins> meme-1: I don't know enough about apt to help at this point.
<stdin> meme-1: what's the problem?
<jhutchins> Ok, you both need someone deeper 'n me, I'm out.
<Alonea> so I went back to 32 bit system where I know it will install correctly
<Alonea> and now its all messed up and don't know how to fix it...
<meme-1> jhutchins: you know more than you think! ha ha "t's almost like it wants to connect to the local CD."  I pulled the DVD (ubuntu install DVD) last night! ha ha
<meme-1> stdin: I believe jhutchins solved the problem!
<meme-1> I just unchecked the "download from CDROM option" in synaptic!
<romeo_> Where can i change the colors of things listed? For exampel.. If i have several things listed.. I get 2 colors.. Grey background with white text.. and then white background with white text.. then grey and so on.. Any idea how to fix that?
<meme-1> Nope.. that did not work. uncheck, then rechecked and placed the DVD back in... still get same error.
<meme-1> stdin:  I am trying to "reload package information" in Synaptic and every repository is erroring out with: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release.gpg: Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<stdin> meme-1: DNS issue
<meme-1> stdin: everything else works (such as IRC)
<meme-1> Also... web, FTP, and News
<Jucato> romeo_: System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors, then from the dropdown list, select Alternate background in lists
<stdin> meme-1: well apt seems to think that us.archive.ubuntu.com is your local host
<meme-1> I can also ping those failing addresses.
<romeo_> Jucato: Thanks a million
<Jucato> romeo_: you're welcome a million times over as well :)
<stdin> meme-1: does "sudo apt-get update" show the same errors?
<meme-1> What is the equivalent to Window's "etc\hosts" on Linux?
<romeo_> Jucato: Haha =)
<Jucato>  /etc/hosts
<stdin> meme-1: /etc/hosts where else :P
<Jucato> meme-1: you can browse the web?
<meme-1> stdin: let me try one moment.   ha ha same place... cool something I don't need to re-learn.
<Jucato> hm.. why is apt looking at localhost in the first place? O.o
<romeo_> Any other filebrowser then konqueror?
<meme-1> Jucato: yes... everything else seems to work perfectly. Synaptic is the only app not behaving.
<hoth> Talk about people that rush right in I missed the profile setting completly. Thanks for all the help
<meme-1> stdin: sudo apt-get update gave same errors
<stdin> humm
<Alonea> does anything think the #ati people could help me with this?
<stdin> meme-1: do you use a router, or direct connection?
<meme-1> router... but that would affect things globally.
<meme-1> hosts files look fine too.
<meme-1> Is there any configuration that perhaps I am overlooking in Synaptic?
<meme-1> Like I said earlier.... it worked find until yesterday.
<meme-1> Darnit! All I wanted to do was install a better IRC app.
<stdin> meme-1: you say you can ping us.archive.ubuntu.com? is it pinging 91.189.89.8 (or 91.189.88.31 or 91.189.89.8) or is it pinging 127.0.0.1?
<meme-1> stdin: just to be sure... one moment
<DarkED> i want to get Beryl running on Kubuntu 6.10, anyone know a good guide or a good place to start?
<stdin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<meme-1> It resolves as:  (91.189.89.8)
<meme-1> so that is working!
<meme-1> It seems specifically relating to Synaptic!
<romeo_> Alonea: What are you trying todo, install your ati graphic card?
<DarkED> stdin: i know what beryl is - i need a guide to get it running on KDE
<meme-1> Cwazy Wabbit!
<DarkED> stdin: all the guides i have seen are for Gnome
<Alonea> romeo_: well, it WAS installed perfectly...until adept removed the fglrx stuff and killed it.
<stdin> DarkED: there really isn't a difference
<DarkED> stdin: ok then, thanks
<Jucato> DarkED: those links and that channel has pages/links that also have KDE-specific guides
<stdin> meme-1: but apt-get is failing too, which means that it's not just synaptic
<romeo_> Alonea: Ugh.. Why did it remove fglrx? Have you tried Envy? Worked flawlesly for me. Just used it, and it automatically downloaded everything needed and installed it automatically! Extremly recommended
<underdog5004> anyone had trouble d'ling from the us repositories?
<stdin> meme-1: you have adept don#t you?
<underdog5004> I had to change all us references to ca in my sources.list
<meme-1> stdin: forgot about apt-get
<meme-1> stdin: adept?  If I don't know what that is... probably not. :-)
<stdin> meme-1: it's installed by default in kubuntu
<romeo_> How can i clear my cache? I got loads of files i downloaded (rar files for exampel etc).. andis it safe?
<Alonea> romeo_: never heard of it. what is it? and I have no idea why it removed it. It did without telling me. I was tring to figure out why rockbox wasn't seeing the gcc, so I removed the older version, and with it, it removed flgrx (which is supposed to use 4 anyways...)
<meme-1> stdin: where is it located?
<stdin> meme-1: KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager
<romeo_> !envy | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<romeo_> Alonea: Its some kind of software.. install it, then run it.. and it will do EVERYTHING. from installing/updating. I did it the first thing i did when i installed kubuntu. Worked like a charm.. I remember first time i tried manually. Pain in the ass
<meme-1> stdin: nope )-:
<meme-1> stdin: what folder location? .... I'll try to find it manually.
<Alonea> romeo_: how do you run a .deb file? never really seen them before...
<stdin> meme-1: the command is adept_manager (in /usr/bin/)
<stdin> !deb | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<romeo_> Alonea: If you do it in the termnial. its dpkg -i debfile..
<stdin> *sudo ^
<romeo_> Sudo! Yeah
<meme-1> stdin: I am afraid all that begins with ad* is addr2line
<DaSkreech> tackat: Hello
<stdin> meme-1: you installed kubuntu right?
<romeo_> Can someone explain one thing for me? How come i can't turn off my pc or restart it when using linux? I have to click the power button for it to turn off.. Secondly i am wondering.. when Kubuntu is about to run it gives me a quick (less then 1 second) view of like PCI missing (4 rows if that).. Any idea what that might be?
<meme-1> stdin: long explaination.. begin life as ubuntu... then became kubuntu after a number of educational programs were installed. Actually, I am running with Gnome now... perhaps that explains everything.
<meme-1> stdin: sorry.
<romeo_> Alonea: How's it going?
<stdin> meme-1: it explains why you don't have adept, but not why resolving isn't working
<meme-1> stdin: should have mentioned this earlier... esp. when you gave me a kde menu.
<Alonea> romeo_: envy is doing its thing. if this works, I may kiss you.
<stdin> meme-1: have you  tried restarting networking? bit of a long shot tho
<romeo_> Alonea: Trust me, I was about to kiss the person that told me abou it. So easy and fast. and you just have to click once or twice.
<meme-1> stdin: in the Windows world... one solution is rebooting.  how about that? :-)
<stdin> meme-1: no point, restarting networking may do it
<Alonea> romeo_: yeah. I just hope I dont get black screen and maybe this time I can actually shut down my computer normally.
<stdin> meme-1: just do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<romeo_> Alonea: I cant even shut down my laptop.. Kubuntu is really weird
<meme-1> stdin: I'll try that
<stdin> meme-1: if that doesn't work, then maybe reboot :P
<|DKP|Shiyan> evening
<meme-1> bye for now... be back as meme-2 I guess. :-)
<Alonea> romeo_: its because of the flgrx. its a bug...make a button with the command 'sudo init 0' and that will shut it down
<|DKP|Shiyan> is it not possible to run dual monitors in kubuntu?
<meme-1> stdin: hmmm.... not as dramatic as I predicted... meaning I don't think that did anything! I see a lot of errors, "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<stdin> meme-1: are you on a wireless network?
<Alonea> romeo_: or just do it in the terminal of course. also, how do I know if it worked? do I do fglrxinfo like before after restarting?
<stdin> !dualhead | |DKP|Shiyan
<ubotu> |DKP|Shiyan: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<meme-1> stdin: no... I'm wired.
<|DKP|Shiyan> thanks
<romeo_> Alonea: Yeah, thats what i did.. Other than that I have no idea.. The sudo init 0.. Thats for making it restart/power off?
<stdin> meme-1: do you even have a wireless interface?
<Alonea> romeo_: it will shutdown..forgot number for restart...
<meme-1> stdin: no... pretty standard Intel computer. Nothing odd in this config.
<stdin> Alonea, romeo_: 6 will restart
<Alonea> there we go
<romeo_> stdin: Ah thanks =)
<Alonea> ok, will brb
<romeo_> However, Alonea,I am not even 1 week old linux user. So i have no idea whatsoever how to make a button to shutdown
<stdin> meme-1: seems that you have wlan defined too :P, oh well, check it apt-get is working now
<Alonea> ok, right click on your K menu and click on edit item
<Alonea> Goto File, new and then name it something like shutdown
<romeo_> Alonea: Ok and now?
<meme-1> stdin: I just gave you that very last part... didn't notice the wlan...
<meme-1> stdin:
<meme-1> SIOCSIFADDR: No such device
<meme-1> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<meme-1> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<meme-1> Bind socket to interface: No such device
<meme-1> Failed to bring up eth1.
<meme-1> There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth2.pid with pid 134993416
<Alonea> Under Command but in what I told you. You can change the icon too, to something like the power symbol under actions I think
<Alonea> *put
<Tm_T> !pastebin | meme-1
<ubotu> meme-1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<romeo_> Alonea: Thanks alot
<meme-1> Tm_T: thx
<Omnifrog> :)
<stdin> meme-1: how many network interfaces do you have?
<Alonea> romeo_: no problem. it might bring up the terminal for the password, but at least it works..I used to get it to where I didn't have to but I forgot how I did it
<meme-1> stdin: just one actually.
<stdin> meme-1: pastebin the output of netstat (in konsole)
<meme-1> stdin: This is basically an Intel box with no additional peripherals.
<PStryder> Ok, trying to install java jre, and the command line window displays a EULA for sun java, and then all I can do is escape to close it, and the damned thing comes up again.  What do I do on this command line splash screen?
<stdin> PStryder: in adept ?
<PStryder> using apt-get to correct broken dependencies.
<babag> when i su in konsole it asks for password. install never asked me to set one up.
<DarkED> i'm having a problem with KDE ... it just locks up. i can still move the mouse but i cant click on anything, and the little bouncing icon stops moving and stays at the same place on the desktop even after i move my mouse
<mal> what's the best way to diagnose a slow internet connection?
<DarkED> it's like it is trying to process something in the background
<stdin> PStryder: press enter to read the licence, then use tab and enter to accept it
<Jucato> PStryder: where is this happening? wi/ adept? on what Kubuntu version?
<babag> 'authentication failure' if i put in my user password or leave it blank.
<DarkED> i tried Alt+F1'ing into a shell but i cant do that either
<PStryder> Thanks stdin
<DarkED> it's like the entire system is locked except for my mouse
<Alonea> ok, back, now how do I exactly find out if I have 3d accel now romeo_ ?
<Jucato> DarkED: Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<DarkED> Jucato: ill try it
<PStryder> I hate command line displayed guis.
<Jucato> DarkED: when you're on X, Ctrl+Alt+F1 gets you to the shell (same as Alt+F1 if you're already on a shell)
<PStryder> In the meantime, I'm looking for a good program to download all the images from a web site.
<PStryder> harvestman won't accept my command line inputs
<PStryder> any suggestions?
<stdin> babag: use sudo, sudo -u user -i (to login as them) or just "sudo su user", it asks for a password, use YOUR password
<babag> how do i set up a password for su?
<babag> doh!
<Jucato> PStryder: try kget, enable Konqueror integration, then Konqueror's Tools menu -> Download Manager -> Show all link?
<Alonea> nope. romeo_ , I dont have 3d acceleration. gl screensavers skip.
<Jucato> !sudo | babag
<ubotu> babag: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DarkED> ok, that didnt work
<DarkED> it seems my keyboard also goes dead when it happens
<DarkED> the only thing that works is my mouse and i cant do anything with it, so ...
<PStryder> Can I just say how much I freaking LOVE Kunbuntu!
<romeo_> Alonea: Weird..
<Jucato> btw PStryder, don't install Java using Adept unless you are on Kubuntu 7.10 (Feisty, which is still in beta)
<romeo_> Alonea: fglrxinfo gives you?
<DaSkreech> PStryder: try wget
<Alonea> romeo_: command not found
<babag> what this is really about is trying to install firefox
<Alonea> babag: install firefox through repo.
<meme-1> stdin: sorry for taking so long... results of netstat : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11597/
<babag> tried add/remove programs but it's grayed out
<PStryder> Jucato...I already did...that's why I had to use apt-get on the command line.
<PStryder> It broke Adept.
<romeo_> Alonea: Meaning you dont have fglrx.. That is indeed weird. As Envy does i think per autmatic install it
<stdin> meme-1: should have asked before, can you post ifconfig too ?
<Jucato> PStryder: Adept is broken as it is (at least until Feisty)
<Alonea> romeo_: i think there were errors..lemme paste whole thing on pastebin
<Alonea> !pastebin
<DaSkreech> babag: press Alt+Space
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> babag: type adept
<DaSkreech> babag: press enter
<yanx007> I have a little question here...
<underdog5004> yanx007, what's up?
<yanx007> hi underdog!
<PStryder> does gwget work in KDE?
<underdog5004> hi...
<PStryder> jucato - so far I like Adept, just the one java install issue.
<yanx007> I have a VERY weird question here...
<babag> says 'mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb' is installed
<underdog5004> ok
<yanx007> How do your read/write a floppy on /etc/fstab?
<underdog5004> PStryder, have you tried synaptic yet?
<meme-1> stdin: appended to original paste. Thanks for the assistance
<underdog5004> yanx007, uh...
<Alonea> damn! it wont let me scroll up to the beginning. just a little bit. How do I get it all?
<babag> if i type 'mozilla-firefox' in konsole it's unknown
<yanx007> I mean mount it.
<underdog5004> yanx007, lemme google for that one
<Jucato> PStryder: java, flash, and vmware-player are affected. you'll love the new adept on feisty :)
<PStryder> nope...how is synaptic?  I just need the jpegs off this site.
<romeo_> Alonea: Try Ctrl+A?
<yanx007> ok.
<underdog5004> yanx007, oh, sudo mount /dev/fd0
<underdog5004> I think
<PStryder> Any idea on how the upgrade from edgy to fiesty is?
<yanx007> Thanks it does the trick but not on read/write. Thanks anyway!
<underdog5004> yanx007, hmmm, sudo mount -rw /dev/fd0
<underdog5004> ?
<Jucato> PStryder: don't worry. it will be practically point and click when the time comes
<stdin> meme-1: ok, that looks fine there
<PStryder> Sweet...how's the beta?  Worth using, or is it still nightmarish?
<PStryder> I'm a tech, but just making the move for good off Windows and I have only one PC.
<underdog5004> yanx007, did that work?
<Alonea> romeo_: nope..
<babag> my adept view also seems to only show installed soft, even though view settings set to show both installed and not
<meme-1> stdin: exactly... pretty straightforward... but where's the bug? Perhaps I should try rebooting.
<Jucato> PStryder: ok so far. daily updates, some things still not working properly
<stdin> meme-1: have a look in /etc/resolv.conf and post that to pastebin, it may be something wrong in there
<romeo_> Alonea: Then i dont know.. You got errors ?
<yanx007> to underdog, it does the trick but not the read/write. But THanks!
<underdog5004> damn, sorry
<Alonea> romeo_: i though I saw some above, but I cant see them now...
<yanx007> That'S ok. FLoppies are obsolete anyway.
<romeo_> cant you shift + uparrow ?
<PStryder> Damn...kget almost immediately gets interrupted.
<meme-1> stdin: whoa! I know enough about networking to know that "nameserver 192.168.0.1" is probably not correct!
<yanx007> Thanks underdog! How long have u been using Kubuntu?
<meme-1> but... the addresses are still resolving though
<stdin> meme-1: that's probably the IP of your router
<meme-1> stdin: yes...
<stdin> meme-1: is there anything else in there?
<bxnp> it could be the local dns server from your router
<meme-1> stdin: I think I jumped to conclusions... too quickly.
<meme-1> stdin: yes: just search and the name of my provider.
<bxnp> meme-1: wifi?
<meme-1> bxnp: no... I'm wired in.
<stdin> meme-1: that's probably ok then, maybe restart your router?
<Alonea> romeo_: yeah, it looks like its having the same problem I am. when it tries to install the ati driver,it fails, thus the .debs are not made.
<stdin> meme-1: it seems to be something with it's DNS
<romeo_> Alonea: Are you on 32bit or 64bit?
<meme-1> stdin: But if DNS was acting up, I should be able to browse... you know type google.com, etc. I also have 7 other computers connected and all are working fine.
<babag> how do i tell from the command line if firefox is installed
<Alonea> romeo_: 32 bit, because 64 doesn't work. like I said, this was installed perfectly fine until adept messed it up
<PStryder> GRRRR
<stdin> babag: type "which firefox"
<babag> thx
<stdin> babag: if you see output, then it's installed
<Lam_> how do you save a session in firefox?
<babag> no output
<meme-1> stdin: (et al) if there are no other ideas at this time, I'll try a last-resort reboot.
<stdin> meme-1: do you have "host" or "nslookup" installed?
<babag> in add/remove programs it shows but is grayed
<babag> can't select it
<meme-1> stdin: how can I tell?
<stdin> babag: make sure your sources aren't all disabled
<DaSkreech> PStryder: Keep a Live CD around!
<mal>  what's the best way to diagnose a slow internet connection?
<romeo_> Alonea: Then sorry i have no idea.. Try asking in #ubuntu channel?
<stdin> meme-1: type "which host" and "which nslookup"
<Alonea> they haven't responded and neither have the people in #ati or ##linux
<PStryder> Good idea Skreech
<Alonea> romeo_: ok, can you find my post on here that had all the info and pastebin in it?
<meme-1> stdin: Okay that is a new command, "which" - it returned, /usr/bin/host and /usr/bin/nslookup
<DaSkreech> Alonea: what are you trying to do?
<babag> sources are enabled but firefox still grayed
<DaSkreech> babag: open adept
<romeo_> Alonea: You did not post any pastebin..
<Alonea> DaSkreech: adept messed up my fglrx...it removed parts of it. Now I cant even install it anymore.
<babag> adept is now open
<DaSkreech> babag: search for firefox
<Alonea> romeo_: oh, its way up there, a longish post...
<stdin> meme-1: good, means you have them, you can use them to query your DNS server (your router), what does "host us.archive.ubuntu.com" show?
<PStryder> I'm gonna lose it.
<PStryder> Time for bed.
<babag> says 'mozilla-firefox-locale-en-gb' is installed
<PStryder> All I want to do is download a bunch of Soyarama pics, without clicking 1500 links and save the files displayed.
<meme-1> stdin: I did that a while ago actually... everything is good! Resolves find to the proper addresses.
<PStryder> and I can't find a piece of software that will do it.
<meme-1> stdin: e.g. us.archive.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.88.31
<DaSkreech> PStryder: wget
<DaSkreech> or maybe DTA for Firefox
<PStryder> DTA?
<DaSkreech> Kget?
<romeo_> Alonea: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/
<DaSkreech> Down them all
<PStryder> wget, kget, harvestman all throw errors.
<DaSkreech> it's an extension you tell it what you want to follow from a page and it grabs it
<DaSkreech>  I got the history of Chinese music using it :)
<DaSkreech> PStryder: are they all on one page?
<stdin> meme-1: do you have an /etc/apt/apt.conf or a /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: yeah, I get that now when I try to install my ati driver
<PStryder> Nah, they have links to a page displaying each pic, then click the pic, and the actuall jpg is opened.
<PStryder> then right click, save, etc
<meme-1> stdin:  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<nonuda_> aha..stdin is here..
<DaSkreech> PStryder: does it use a consistent URL?
<PStryder> seems to.
<DaSkreech> Or is the URL autogend
<stdin> meme-1: does "grep -i proxy /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/*" show anything ?
<DaSkreech> PStryder: I think wget shoudl be able to get that for you
<stdin> hey nonuda_ :)
<meme-1> stdin: Nyet
<PStryder> it tries, and errors.  They may have code to cause me grief
<DaSkreech> Alonea: do you have b-e installed?/
<PStryder> it is a php site
<Alonea> DaSkreech: whats that?
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> !b-e | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stdin> meme-1: man that's strange
<DaSkreech> PStryder: curl perhaps?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: if you are asking if I have all the stuff needed to install it, then yes, I do.
<PStryder> never heard of curl
<meme-1> stdin: don't you just hate it when you just keep hitting brick walls?
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Apparently you do not. That's why it is complaining
<stdin> meme-1: yeah :P, go ahead and see if a reboot fixes it for you, if not you can try changing your sources to another host, ca.archive.ubuntu.com for example
<DaSkreech> It wants the c++ libs
<DaSkreech> PStryder: Well go to sleep and try it tomorrow
<Alonea> DaSkreech: I will tell you once. I do. It has done this before on another system and I couldn't fix it then. I can even find the files its looking for.
<PStryder> I think I have too...work beacons
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Where it is looking for them?
<meme-1> stdin: giving up huh? No serious I understand the frustration. I am not used to being on the side that needs help... interesting experience. At least I'm not cursing you or otherwise... :-)
<stdin> meme-1: changing the sources is a "hackish" fox that _may_ work, but I just can't find the problem
<meme-1> Actually, let me try that first... then I'll reboot.
<Alonea> DaSkreech: /usr/i486-linux-gnu/lib/  . They are actually in /usr/lib . Make sym links doesn't fix it either...like I said, I had this installed perfectly fine before until I uninstalled an older gcc to try to fix another problem I have. It uninstalled my flgrx stuff when I did that...
<DarkED> so nobody has ever had KDE lock up on them like i have?
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Ohhhh. Hmm
<DaSkreech> Alonea:have you checked in #ubuntu-effects ?
<nixternal> anyone running VirtualBox?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: no, I can try though
<DisabledDuck> how do i get the w32 plugins?
<Jucato> !w32codecs | DisabledDuck
<ubotu> DisabledDuck: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<DaSkreech> babag: getting anywhere?
<babag> starting to get the hang of adept
<nonuda_> stdin, i think i found a driver for my ati rage, but i'm confused to choose, can u take a look at this http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php and in download area which file should i download..
<DaSkreech> babag: ok :)
<babag> adept claims firefox is installing
<babag> we'll see
<babag> hey! whadya know!
<babag> ok. now the mouse problem
<babag> ;)
<daifunai> YO! I'm wondering how to install a theme downloaded from a .hack fansite that claims it's initially for kde
<stdin> nonuda_: seems that it was merged in to xorg 7.0, so you should already have it
<daifunai> T_T how do i install it?
<DaSkreech> babag: PLug it out
<DaSkreech>  Problem done :)
<stdin> !changethemes | daifunai
<ubotu> daifunai: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
* DaSkreech hops on lnxkde
<nonuda_> oh ok..
<daifunai> ...i'm using KUBUNTU, not UBUNTU
<daifunai> O.o;
* lnxkde does a karate plip and puts DaSkreech on the floor ;)
<DisabledDuck> !Codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daifunai> the file seems to be a .theme
<stdin> daifunai: don't you nee that link at the end of the message ?
<DisabledDuck> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daifunai> i prefer one on one assistance. forums don't help a soul
<daifunai> :P
<Jucato> daifunai: did you read that whole sentence above?
<Jucato> daifunai: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<babag> DaSkreech: thx (everyone else too)
<DaSkreech> babag: Kool
<DisabledDuck> if i do the fiest upgrade... what are the chances that i mess up my machine and have to re-install?
<babag> now to figure out how to get a serial mouse working
<stdin> babag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<DaSkreech> Pour milk on it
<daifunai> ok, one other thing
<babag> wow! thx.
<meme-1> I'm back! :-)
<stdin> meme-1: how'd it go?
<meme-1> stdin: just finished. It works fine now!
<tuxligo> the discrimination of debian for ubunut is veri big!
<stdin> god know's why it wasn't working :P
<meme-1> stdin: I was just thinking an OS is an OS these days. Different look, same sh*t
<meme-1> stdin: same solutions (like reboot) still apply. lol
<stdin> meme-1: I hardy ever reboot
<stdin> meme-1: tho I probably need to soon
<stdin> meme-1: I'm running kernel 2.6.20-9 and have 2.6.20-12 installed
<meme-1> stdin: well, that was the same when I was managing Novell servers... start'em up and forget about them.
<meme-1> stdin: Seriously, I rarely reboot my XP computer as well. The days of poking fun at Microsoft's unstable OS's is pretty much over.
<DisabledDuck> meme-1: i love a good joke...
<chance> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<meme-1> stdin: How do I determine which kernal I am running?
<stdin> meme-1: uname -r
<rooob> meme-1: uname -a
<stdin> you only need -r
<meme-1> Linux sconnell-desktop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<meme-1> little bit behind
<stdin> meme-1: not really, I'm on feisty
<meme-1> I see!
<DaSkreech> Ok quick question
<DaSkreech>  does anyone have an issue with going to websites till after you have pinged them?
<stdin> nope
<nonuda_> stdin, to run beryl i must enable 3d acceleretion right?
<DaSkreech> ok quick question two anyone here from the caribbean?
<DisabledDuck> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stdin> nonuda_: I think so, but you may be able to use xgl without it
<stdin> nonuda_: bast place to ask is #ubuntu-effects
<daifunai> sorry, it was WHAT program?
<daifunai> and you're absolutely POSITIVE that it cooperates with .theme files
<linuxbomb> how can i get a service to start on boot like mysql
<stdin> daifunai: a .theme is just an archive, like a .zip
<daifunai> it's just showing it as an ordinary file
<daifunai> like
<daifunai> a binary file
<daifunai> or something
<stdin> linuxbomb: when you install it, it sets up the scripts
* Jucato doesn't think there are .theme files on KDE...
<Jucato> aaah! now I remember
<nonuda_> aha..ok, btw i have read about xgl but it said that i must have video card drivers with 3D acceleration installed
<daifunai>  It is useable, but no instructions or in-depth information exists on this yet. Still tentatively under construction, and designed for KDE initially, so don't blame me if it malfunctions under the original IceWM.
<linuxbomb> stdin: I know but mysql doesn't start
<daifunai> THAT's what it says
<Jucato> daifunai: .theme files were used KDE 2 I believe... I don't think they can be used for KDE 3 anymore
<stdin> linuxbomb: do you have /etc/init.d/mysql ?
<linuxbomb> yes
<meme-1> I have the same prob. (re: 3D acceleration installed) can't enable on my Intel video card.... therefore Beryl refuses to run.
<daifunai> CRAP! >_<
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<Jucato> daifunai: not really sure though. you can ask for confirmation about .theme files in #kde
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxbomb> I cat start it with /etc/init.d/mysql start
<linuxbomb> can
<stdin> linuxbomb: do you have /etc/rc2.d/S19mysql ?
<linuxbomb> nope
<linuxbomb> I have a k20mysql
<stdin> linuxbomb: in /etc/rc2.d ?
<linuxbomb> yes
<stdin> that means that it stops in runlevel 2
<stdin> huh
<jhutchins> runlevels are meaningless in kubuntu.
<stdin> nope
<linuxbomb> So change it to a S
<jhutchins> you can build a runlevel based system, but by default they mean nothing.
<linuxbomb> update-rc.d mysql defaults didn't do anything
<DaSkreech> Anyone have an issue connecting to sites till after you have pinged it?
<stdin> linuxbomb: just do "sudo rm /etc/rc?.d/*apache*" then do "sudo update-rc.d mysql-ndb-mgm defaults 19 21" "sudo update-rc.d mysql defaults 19 21" and "sudo update-rc.d mysql-ndb defaults 20"
<jhutchins> Too darned bad chkconfig is also meaningless.
<stdin> jhutchins: do init 0 and tell me that :P
<linuxbomb> what
<jhutchins> stdin: Do lilo -R 3;shutdown -r now and tell me it does something.
<stdin> linuxbomb: change runlevel to 0, you'll see that kubuntu uses them
<utnubuk> is there an easy way to make sure that a set of files are always the latest: I write on both my desktop and laptop and would like an automated way to make sure the latest version is on both machines
<stdin> jhutchins: I use grub
<jhutchins> stdin: No, seriously, do NOT represent ubuntu as a system that honors rulevls.  It's just plain dishonest to do so.
<linuxbomb> stdin I just want mysql to start not remove apache
<jhutchins> stdin: Provide an equivalent command for grub then.
<stdin> linuxbomb: yeah, my bad :S,  just run those commands (replace apache with mysql), it will reset the links to the default
<stdin> jhutchins: so if you put a link to an init script in rc2.d and have the script say "shutdown -r now" your system won't reboot?
<jhutchins> stdin: It is an elegant and usefull system that ubuntu/debian has elected to give only superficial and worthless support to.  When they come up with something with equivalent functionality, google will give you the number to call me at.
<jhutchins> Debian/Ubunto go different ways.
<jhutchins> We wait to see if they can come up with anything as useful.
<stdin> upstart
<jhutchins> Irrelevant.
<jhutchins> Good, but irrelevant.
<pollyo> Anyone here using gaim?
<jhutchins> Being a really old-time SysV user, I find runlevelss highly compelling.  I undrestand that there are people who never disovered how useful they are, and that they may be somewhat archaic, but I nevertheless find them usefull on an almost daily basis.
<jhutchins> pollyo: kopete.
<K`zan> Where does one find the initrd.img for a kernel one just built, apparently ubuntu uses that?!?
<mshade> anyone here using kontact / kmail?
<jhutchins> K`zan: /boot?
<jhutchins> mshade: Yes.
<mshade> jhutchins: I'd like to have it display html message as html when applicable.  i've got what seem to be the relevant settings enabled, yet it still defaults to showign it as plain text and i must select the html body from below, and then click the red link in the box to show it as html
<K`zan> jhutchins: doesn't look like the kernel compile puts either bzImage or the initrd.img anyway, I had to copy bzImage to boot, but no idea where the initrd.img would be found in the source tree?!?
<Jucato> mshade: Folder menu -> Prefer HTML to Plain text?
<jhutchins> mshade: k, that's pretty simple, let me go walk throug it.
<mshade> Jucato: that's enabled
<hackdaddy_> using apache2, i'm writing some perl cgi scripts but i'm unable to display images
<Jucato> hm...
<hackdaddy_> i want to to display images from a directory under my home directory somewhere
<mshade> Jucato: Ok, it seems to be workign now.. had to restart kontact
<jhutchins> mshade: Ok, I find on my setup it's Settings, Configure KMail, Security, Prefer HTML.
<mshade> jhutchins: i had that enabled too, but I had to restart kontact before it seemed to take effect :) thank you for looking into that
<intelikey> html in emails... yuch.
<mshade> hackdaddy_: you could use a symlink...
<mshade> intelikey: i understand the 'yuch' i prefer plain text myself :) that's how I write 'em.
* Jucato doesn't even know how to write html email..
<mshade> intelikey: but others correspond to me frequently with html formatting, and odd characters often show up as squares or question marks -- so I enable html
<DaSkreech> Man #ubuntu is bustly
<hackdaddy_> thanks mshade
<jhutchins> intelikey: Yeah, I've basically beaten the local LUG into a pulp over it, but that's what it took.
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes
<DaSkreech> two people have the same problem as I do there
<mshade> hackdaddy_: if that doesn't work, you may need to enable a directive in your httpd.conf -- FollowSymlinks
<DaSkreech> I've seen it on like 6 computers
<DaSkreech> they both went quiet though
<mshade> DaSkreech: what's the issue?
<DaSkreech> I can't browse or resolve urls until I have pinged tehm
<DaSkreech> them
<mshade> now that's an odd one
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<mshade> what's in your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<intelikey> resolv.conf ?
<intelikey> yes what mshade said.
<DaSkreech> You can resolve stuff
<DaSkreech> Just not in the GUI
<mshade> hmmm
<DaSkreech> on the CLI it works fine
<DaSkreech>  w3m
<mshade> disable IPv6
<DaSkreech> apt-get
<DaSkreech> mshade: !
<DaSkreech> possibly
<mshade> try disabling IPv6 for X :)
<DaSkreech>  /proc something?
<mshade> i'm hazy on where it had to be done.  i had that issue in slackware
<mshade> i think on slack i had to actually edit the startx script
<mshade> since you're booting graphical, it will be different
<intelikey> hmmm i always disable ipv6 by default....   edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases   line 10
<mshade> w00t to intelikey :)
<intelikey> change from ipv6 to off
<jeanmass> hello
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Line 10? :-)
<jeanmass> is the channel #kubuntu the same on irc.ubuntu.com and irc.freenode.net ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech you'll see
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: yes
<DaSkreech> intelikey: line 17 entry 10
<jeanmass> thx DaSkreech
<intelikey> alias net-pf-10 off
<intelikey> it the tenth line that is used... don't count comments...
<jeanmass> hey guys, my first user crashed, i created a second user. Now i need to recover my data from the home of the first user
<jeanmass> but it is locked
<DaSkreech> yeah but vi /etc/modprobe.d +10 doesn't work that well
<intelikey> DaSkreech heh  ok.
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: sudo it
<mshade> jeanmass: easiest will probably be to chown it to your new user
<intelikey> i'm not a vi'er my self.
<stdin> jeanmass: use something like this to unlock it (from konsole): sudo chmod o+rx /home/olduser
<DaSkreech> intelikey: emacs?
<intelikey> mc
<intelikey> mc -e
<DaSkreech> Suppose I actually use ipv6 ?
* DaSkreech prods mshade
<mshade> DaSkreech: then you wouldn't be having this problem ;)
<intelikey> then don't disable it   lol
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<jeanmass> the idea would be to copy my data from /home/user1 to /home/user2
<DaSkreech>  ok we should be moving to ipv6 next year
<jeanmass> and then to set user2 as the owner of this data
<DaSkreech> lets see if it goes away then
<stdin> jeanmass: you may want to make it recursive too: sudo chmod -R o+rx /home/user1, then you can use konqueror to copy what you want
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: what do you mean your first user crashed?
<jeanmass> kde do no work with 1st user
<daifunai> someone here is familiar with gtk-gnutella
<daifunai> i just know it
<daifunai> anyone know why it's not working?
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: Ahh and rather than fix it you just want to move to a new user?
<intelikey> stdin why not -A ?   it will need a chwon anyway
<jeanmass> yes DaSkreech
<stdin> intelikey: when the user copies it, they should become the owner
<intelikey> but that user is root in your example
<BluesKaj> amule is the fav it seems
<intelikey> stdin or did i miss something ?
<jeanmass> stdin: what does sudo chmod -R o+rx /home/user1 do?
<mshade> intelikey: do the chown as root, then copy it as a user to the new home -- it'll take ownership of the user
<mshade> jeanmass: changes permissions on your old home to be readable to your new user
<stdin> intelikey: nope, root is only used to give others read and execute (tho chown is probably better)
<stdin> jeanmass: you can try just resetting kde in the 1st users account, just delete /home/user1/.kde/
<jeanmass> done stdin
<intelikey> mshade yeah that will work.   there are plural avanews to removal of the felion epedurmus
<intelikey> <!sp>
<mshade> lol
<jeanmass> stdin: rm -R /home/user1/.kde/ ?
<Alonea> so far, still no luck...
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: nope
<mshade> jeanmass: you better just move it instead of remove it
<mshade> so you don't lose anythign you didn't want to ;)
<DaSkreech> mv /home/user1/.kde /home/user1/.kde_bkup
<mshade> bingo
<nonuda_> stdin, what is the good application for programmer? i need something like VB
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: that way you can restore your settings
<Alonea> nonuda_: I like Eclipse
<silverravage> help?
<DaSkreech> instead of setting everything back up manually
<jeanmass> i think i'll use user2 from now on anyway
<stdin> nonuda_: I just use KDevelop, tho I don't code too much (still learning)
<DaSkreech> and you can keep your amarok library :-)
<stdin> !ask | silverravage
<jeanmass> i have entered sudo chmod -R o+rx /home/user1
<ubotu> silverravage: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nonuda_> is it have GUI?
<DaSkreech> !ask | silverravage
<K`zan> jhutchins:  Answer turned out to be: update-initramfs -k 2.6.whatever -c
<jeanmass> now, if i move my data to /home/user2
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: copy away then
<silverravage> Beryl is crashing, when ever i try to run it the screen goes black then kicks me out to the login help?
<jeanmass> will user2 be considered as the owner?
<intelikey> DaSkreech be advised that simple mv .kde_bkup .kde after a kde login will not restore settings.   kde's save session on logout is involved there.
<stdin> jeanmass: when you (as user2) copy the files then user2 will become the owner
<silverravage> DaSkreech?
<intelikey> DaSkreech i'm sure you knew that.  but that's why i always advise tar rather than mv for a backup of .kde/
<jeanmass> ok perfect
<jeanmass> user1 has a lot of crap in his home
<jeanmass> to much config folders of old programs that i dont use anymore
<Alonea> nonuda_: yeah, eclipse is GUI and does multiple languages.
<stdin> jeanmass: if you have user2 setup the way you want, you can just copy /home/user2/.kde/config and /home/user2/.kde/share to the /home/user1/.kde dir (then sudo chown -R user1:user1 /home/user1/.kde), that should make kde use the settings from user2
<DaSkreech> intelikey: oh no I know that. but I normally just keep it there and as I open applications and go .o0(Crap. I have to set this back up again!!!) I just copy over the folder and I'm happy :)
<DaSkreech> unless of course it's the app that made KDe go nuts
<intelikey> heh yeah unless  :)
<Alonea> nonuda_: should be in repo, though if it has problems will have to compile from source. It might be a bit confusing at first in the compiling and running stages, but you get used to it pretty quick
<DaSkreech> Which in my expericne is normally amarok
<Alonea> nonuda_: what kinda stuff are you programming?
<jeanmass> stdin: it's allright i am starting to move my data from /home/user1 to /home/user2
<jeanmass> and then i'll just delete user1
* intelikey ponders if his not liking or ever using amarok has caused him to miss such fun things....
<utnubuk> an assignment i was working on for school became corrupted or something and now all i see is a bunch of # signs in the docs....  if i try to open the file it asks me about ASCII filter options
<utnubuk> any ideas?  i might be really screwed ......
<stdin> amarok has always been great for me
<jeanmass> i am so happy to have kubuntu working again
<jeanmass> i ve been on win for 2 weeks now
<intelikey> stdin then i don't guess i have missed anything by not liking it... :)
<nonuda_> Alonea: yes i see it in adept manager,databases & networking, i used VB and ms access
<jeanmass> what is better for the net: konqueror or firefox?
<intelikey> links2
<intelikey> :)
<Alonea> nonuda_: okies. hmm. I use eclipse for programming my java programs.
<kari21> salut tout le monde
<Alonea> kari21: language?
<utnubuk> this is weird as hell - I zipped my paper into a tar archive (which is 20 kb) and the extracted product is half that.....
<utnubuk> what is going on here?
<intelikey> utnubuk you zipped it ?    gzip or bzip2 ?
<Alonea> dunno dear
<utnubuk> intelikey: i just did tar -cvvf
<intelikey> tar is not compressed.
<utnubuk> hmm
<nonuda_> i'm planning to migrate all of my office pc from Xp to Linux, but the main problem is me, coz i already get to used with windows
<intelikey> need  j  or  z    to compress it bzip2 or gzip  respectively
<utnubuk> intelikey: either way I cant get the file back to its original version
<kari21> ques qu'il a mon language
<nonuda_> stdin 11 years in linux, me 11 years in windows
<intelikey> utnubuk how are you trying ?
<utnubuk> right click -> extract here and tar -xvvf
<utnubuk> both ways dont work
<intelikey> well the tar command should work.
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: Whichever you like
<DaSkreech> !fr | kari21
<intelikey> tar x filename
<ubotu> kari21: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<utnubuk> the tar file is 20 kb, the extracted file is 10 kb and definitly not the original file
<utnubuk> ok
<kari21> thank you verry much
<stdin> nonuda_: I just hated windows from the start :P
<DaSkreech> kari21: Merci!
<nonuda_> lol
<DaSkreech> stdin: I liked it!! Then I used it :(
<utnubuk> intelikey: when i do that the console just hangs, nothing happens...
<intelikey> utnubuk i hope not but the .ext 'might' be causing trubble.  what's the name ?
<stdin> 9x wasn't too bad, but it just got worse and worse
<jeanmass> DaSkreech: konqueror de not work well on gmail
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: Did you change the user agent?
<jeanmass> and there is not a "clear private data"
<utnubuk> the file i want is .odt, the file causing probs is .tar
<jeanmass> and konqueror do not work well with a few pages
<jeanmass> i should change it for gmail?
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: yes
<jeanmass> to what?
<DaSkreech> tools -> change browser -> other -> firefox
<stdin> firefox
<unix_infidel> anyone downloaded and tried the beta distupgrade yet?
<nonuda_> time to go..bye guys
<intelikey> utnubuk and if you use ark filename.tar   it does what ?
<jeanmass> and how can i delete private data?
<DaSkreech> I don't know if there is one button to do that
<jeanmass> i have also the impression that konqueror do not remember passwords well
<DaSkreech> You can delete cookies and passwords
<utnubuk> brings up ark, same thing (it shows the file as 10 kb big)
<DaSkreech>  two buttons
<unix_infidel> you can setup a keybind to do it on .3
<utnubuk> intelikey: would it help if i just sent you the file? i need to get this thing done for tomorrow :/
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: Hmmm?
<utnubuk> if its lost its lost, but i had 2 pages
<unix_infidel> control+shift+delete (assuming you've set it not to prompt you)
<intelikey> jeanmass you can delete anything in your home if you own $HOME and it set rwx*
<intelikey> utnubuk if you can send it send it.
<unix_infidel> goes ahead and takes care of all the privacy options.
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: that's for jeanmass?
<unix_infidel> whoweve wanted to know how to take care of privacy stuff.
<unix_infidel> its a simple way to get rid of cookies, saved password, etc.
<Alonea> any more ideas people on how I can get this installed?
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: Is that in settings -> Shortcuts ?
<intelikey> utnubuk try again.
<intelikey> -:- DCC Unable to create connection: Connection refused
<intelikey> you firewalled ?
<jeanmass> ctrl+shift+del in konqueror
<utnubuk> ... yeah let me fix that quick
<jeanmass> i'll try that
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: where is this documented? o.0
<jeanmass> does not seem to do anythin
<jeanmass> why is konqueror set as Mozilla/5.0 by default (Mac) by default for google and gmail?
<jeanmass> why is konqueror set as Mozilla/5.0 (Mac) by default by default for google and gmail?
<jeanmass> why is konqueror set as Mozilla/5.0 (Mac) by default for google and gmail?
<jeanmass> the 3rd one is correct
<utnubuk> intelikey: i cant even ping my router, this is wierd....  i'll just have to retype the whole thing thanks for trying to help anyway
<DaSkreech> Feisty?
<jeanmass> edgy
<intelikey> utnubuk if the problem was caused by a typo or something you can look in the shell history and see what happened... might shed some light and help understand how to prevent reoccurances.    less ~/.bash_history
<jeanmass> why is konqueror set as Mozilla/5.0 (Mac) by default for google and gmail?
<|Iwonder|> jeanmass: huh?
<jeanmass> yes
<jeanmass> i am in a clean new user
<Admiral_Chicago> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<|Iwonder|> my guess would the person/persons who built it had theirs set that way
<intelikey> jeanmass didn't you do   cp /home/user1 /home/user2  ?    how can you call that clean ?
<silverravage> shadowline ??
<jeanmass> no i did not intelikey
<|Iwonder|> jeanmass:  google building a livecd
<jeanmass> i copy home/user1/data
<intelikey> ok saw it talked about...  thought you said you did.
<jeanmass> mmm
<jeanmass> anyway
<|Iwonder|> it mat shed light on how kubuntu was put together
<jeanmass> on a clean user
<|Iwonder|> if it bothers you change it
<jeanmass> i opoen konqueror > tools > change browser id > configure
<silverravage> hey iam trying to install the nvidia drivers and iam following wiki on the beryl site for edgy, i get to where i need to shut down X.org
<jeanmass> and by default there ir
<silverravage> and i type in sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<intelikey> jeanmass anyway.  mainly cause browser  konqueror is not supported and neither is os linux   by most sites.
<jeanmass> Mozilla/5.0 (Mac)  for google and gmail
<silverravage> but it just goes to a black screen with a blinking cursor and i cant type any commands in
<jeanmass> but mozilla/5.0 neither
<inteliwasp> is it posible to make the eject button on my cd drive auto-unmount the cd and eject?
<jeanmass> they could have put firefox
<silverravage> i mean i can type but if i type sudo sh ./NVIDIA* it doesnt do anything
<|Iwonder|> jeanmass: ,konqueror comes as a source,someone had to compile it and place it on the cd you used to load your system,that person had theirs set that way
<hsystem-x> silverravage
<silverravage> ?
<jeanmass> ok
<hsystem-x> on the beryl site, there's a comment nexto to the instructions that tells you what to do when screen goes black. Thats normal
<hsystem-x> you have to run gdm again.
<silverravage> gdm start?
<hsystem-x> no.
<hsystem-x> well let me search wait a minute .
<|Iwonder|> jeanmass:  try to install a linux from all sources,you will appreciate the time they took to put this together
<silverravage> ok..
<|Iwonder|> gdm
<|Iwonder|> is the start up command
<|Iwonder|> for gdm
<Jucato> gdm <- gnome display manager. won't be present on Kubuntu/KDE
<jeanmass> i am discovering linux mate
<jeanmass> =)
<|Iwonder|> good point
<utnubuk> intelikey: tar -cvvf paper3.tar 3rd\ Long.odt makes sense, right??
<HGXiphias> kdm however will be
<hsystem-x> ah ok
<|Iwonder|> try kdm
<hsystem-x> is kdm
<hsystem-x> sorry
<hsystem-x> i was thinking on gnome
<silverravage> the wiki tells me to do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then thats when the screen goes black and a blinking cursor comes up, then i type in sudo sh ./NVIDIA* and nothing happens
<hsystem-x> which version of kubuntu you have?
<SilentDis> greetings and salutations :)
<hsystem-x> 6.06? 6.10?
<|Iwonder|> silverravage: type sudo killall kdm then kdm
<intelikey> utnubuk yeah.  to create it it does.
<silverravage> hsystem-x i think 6.10 iam running Ubuntu Ultimate Edition1.3
<intelikey> utnubuk assuming that   3rd\ Long.odt was a file in the pwd.
<intelikey> or a dir...
<HGXiphias> Ultimate edition? :S
<Alonea> anyone can think of another IRC channel that might be able to help me?
<SilentDis> Alonea: what problem are you having?
<silverravage> wonder? should i try that sudo killall kdm
<HGXiphias> Are you using Kubuntu, or Ubuntu?
<Jucato> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<silverravage> i mean i am running gnome
<Jucato> hm.. #ubuntu then?
<HGXiphias> Yarr
<|Iwonder|> if you need to kill your display manager/X
<HGXiphias> Yes
<hsystem-x>  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<hsystem-x> that's the command
<utnubuk> intelikey: oh well, this is going to be a long night :) have a good one man
<|Iwonder|> either killall kdm or /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<SilentDis> silverravage: i'd recommend checking into #ubuntu to be sure of things if you're running GDM/Gnome rather than KDM/KDE
<hsystem-x> Silver do a:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<hsystem-x> that's what the page tells...
<hsystem-x> when the screen goes black.
<intelikey> utnubuk u 2
<Alonea> SilentDis: adept was mean, it uninstalled my fglrx when I removed another package. Fglrx wasnt even supposed to use the older version...anyway, now I can't install it anymore. I get this when I try to install the ati driver http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/ ...and i KNOW all the needed depend. are there.
<hsystem-x> if you are using ubuntu is gdm, if it is kubuntu is kdm.
<hsystem-x> you*
<SilentDis> Alonea: you're installing the ati binary blob right?
<Alonea> SilentDis: yup...again.
<SilentDis> Alonea: i'm personally running nvidia and had MANY problems myself.  !envy solved all my issues, and from other's i've recommended it to, they all say it works just fine for ati too.  have you tried envy yet?
<hsystem-x> .
<jeanmass> can i remove --purge with adept?
<Alonea> SilentDis: it gets exact same error messages in that pastebin that I do
<SilentDis> Alonea: with envy?  wow.
<Alonea> SilentDis: yuuuup
<jeanmass> i entered sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<jeanmass> but there is still .mozilla/firefox in my home
<SilentDis> Alonea: try this before installing, just to make sure everything is up to snuff:  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude install build-essential
<intelikey> jeanmass    dpkg -l | grep firefox
<SilentDis> Alonea: that'll update your package list, upgrade anything outstanding, and reinstall build-essential for you
<intelikey> oh nm.
<jeanmass> intelikey: what is that for?
<intelikey> jeanmass package managers do NOT touch your home dir
<jeanmass> how do they remove config files?
<Alonea> SilentDis: 0 installed, upgraded, etc.
<SilentDis> Alonea: that's good.  did it succeed in reinstalling build-essential?
<Alonea> SilentDis: yup...and ati still no install...
<jeanmass> how to remove the config folders in home then?
<intelikey> jeanmass if you are refering to personalization "config files" they dont.
<SilentDis> Alonea: darn.  I do apologize, but just to be sure, that is the latest ati binary blob right?
<jeanmass> ok
<intelikey> jeanmass rm -r .mozilla*
<jeanmass> i have to do it manually?
<intelikey> yep
<Alonea> SilentDis: yuuuup. using exact same one I installed it the first time with 3 days ago.
<jeanmass> is safe to remove a .whateverfolder in home?
<Alonea> SilentDis: and Envy downloaded the latest and got same error..
<intelikey> you put it there you remove it.    "put it there by changing settings in the app"
<SilentDis> Alonea: ok.. you're using Kubuntu 6.10 (edgy) right?
<intelikey> yes it safe to remove ~/*
<intelikey> it is ^
<Alonea> SilentDis: yeah, and I got this once before when I tried to install this on 64bit...but it was looking for lib64 stuff then, so I went back to 32 bit which installed this perfectly fine..that is untill adept ruined it.
<SilentDis> jeanmass: the most 'harm' that'll happen by removing a directory in your home folder is if it's settings for an app, it'll rebuild the next time it's started
<intelikey> safe....     and at times might be desireable...   rm -r ~/.??* ~/*
<SilentDis> Alonea: ok... stupid possible solution.  have you tried switching from dash to bash, just to be sure it's not something stupid in a script?
<jeanmass> i am entering rm -r ~/.??* ~/* right now then
<Jucato> intelikey?
<Jucato> jeanmass: no
<SilentDis> Alonea: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash
<Jucato> unless that is what you want
<jeanmass> ?
<intelikey> Jucato and why not ?
<Jucato> <Jucato> unless that is what you want
<Alonea> it has been bash...i use command bash ./ati-blah blah blah.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<intelikey> k
<jeanmass> Jucato: i want to remove old config folders from home
<Alonea> ok, will try that..and nope..didnt work.
<Jucato> jeanmass: ok. if you're comfortable deleting them without any chance of recovery. otherwise I'd recommend just moving them first
<SilentDis> Alonea: checking seveas and alberto repos, seeing if they've got a prebuilt deb available...
<Jucato> jeanmass: also, that will not only delete configs
<Jucato> it will also delete app data like mails, playlists, feeds, etc
<jeanmass> ok
<Alonea> SilentDis: @@...?
<Jucato> passwords too
<SilentDis> Alonea: rather than hand-building it on your 'puter, there might be a pre-built ready to use .deb file that you can just let dpkg install for you.
<Alonea> ok, what would the file name be?
<SilentDis> Alonea: checking repos now... give me a moment, i'm on dialup lol
<Alonea> wait..i still have some fglrx deb files...
<coco> hi everybody
<Alonea> nm...they are for old driver
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: see ya mate God bless u
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: You too
<lnxkde> hehehe btw DaSkreech I am using Oxygen on KDE 3 ;)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: I'm trying to hold off on KDe4 stuff tilli t hits
* lnxkde just got them ;)
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: I know emotion fades
<DaSkreech>  I compiled strigi and marble though
<lnxkde> but still
<DaSkreech> Like them?
<lnxkde> yep prety neet
<DaSkreech> Emotion?
<lnxkde> feelings ;)
<lnxkde> sorry
<lnxkde> emocion <--- in spanish
<DaSkreech> :-)
<lnxkde> my english and spanish get mixed sometimes
<lnxkde> hehehe
<lnxkde> ;)
<DaSkreech> no emotion is right i was just wondering if you meant the feeling or ... something else
<Alonea> it made sense to me..
<Alonea> ^___^
<lnxkde> ohh
<lnxkde> well my english is not too bad then ;)
<Alonea> i think I am used to other ways of speaking anyways..
<DaSkreech> Alonea: It made sense to me in two ways. I just wanted to clarify :)
<Alonea> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: no it isn't :)
<|Iwonder|> got a question,when i get this machine configured the way i want is there an easy way to creat a ckone of it for easy reinstall
<lnxkde> DaSkreech: &%*($%(#((@*
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: How is that compiz blog going? :-)
<lnxkde> LMAO nothing really
<lnxkde> I dont have time to blog
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Want to know how many meanings I can get out of ^^^ that? :)
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: RL?
<lnxkde> but I got my beryl/NvidiaGL and all my system running very nice
<Alonea> DaSkreech: what do you want to clarify?
<DaSkreech> Alonea: It's clarified :)
<Alonea> DaSkreech: ok, what is clarified, that I am screwed?
<lnxkde> well guys I have to go Its 1am here and I have to work tomorow
<lnxkde> God bless
* DaSkreech blinks
<DaSkreech> Alonea: are we in the same conversation?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: probably not...I am confused...
<intelikey> DaSkreech you know the differance between a duck ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Sure
<intelikey> DaSkreech one leg is both the same.
<DaSkreech>  just run diff :)
<SilentDis> Alonea: i'm not seeing the packages listed in alberto's repo...  checking seveas now.
<Alonea> DaSkreech: ya know what..I figured it out now..ignore me. its late and I am not all here..
<Alonea> SilentDis: okies, thanks love
<DaSkreech> Alonea: you can fix it tomorrow :)
<DaSkreech> Alonea: I guess #ubuntu-effects did not help?
<Alonea> nope
<intelikey> conversation thought idea irc Alonea
<Alonea> intelikey: uuwa?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha ha
<SilentDis> Alonea: not seeing it from seveas either :(
<intelikey> ok. back to work.
<Alonea> SilentDis: ok
<Alonea> intelikey: am I being made fun of? *sniffles*
<jeanmass> thank you very much for your help
<jeanmass> i'am going to study now
<jeanmass> see you later
<SilentDis> Alonea: i'm not sure what to suggest now.  this is the first time i've seen someone fail a driver build for either ati or nvidia that has the build-essential package, AND had envy fail as well.  i'm at a loss :(
<Alonea> SilentDis: its ok, so are 3 other channels.
<DaSkreech> what card do you have
<DaSkreech>  why do you need an old gcc?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: i dont need an old gcc, when I removed an older one, adept removed stuff for my video card riiiiight along with it
<DaSkreech> Alonea: ... Umm Ok
<DaSkreech> Walk me though what happened?
<intelikey> Alonea i don't make fun
<Alonea> DaSkreech: ok, I was trying to fix another gcc problem I was having with another thing and thought maybe it was because there was more than one version of gcc on. 3.0 and 4.1 . So, I removed 3.0 and when I was watching the dialog i saw it said "removing fglrx" and stuff related to it as well. Now, I need to put it back on so I removed any other fglrx things I could think of and tried to...
<Alonea> ...install again. Now I can't any more.
<Alonea> intelikey: okay. I just didnt understand what you were saying
<DaSkreech> intelikey: seen the pastebin of the problem?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: now, I get this pretty little number, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/
<alakhia> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> I take it apt-get install fglrx doesn't work?
<Admiral_Chicago> hey all
<nixternal> I hope not
<Alonea> DaSkreech: not generally no. if I ever did it solely by repo before, baaaad things happened
<DaSkreech> nixternal: :P
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<nixternal> ;p
<Admiral_Chicago> haha
<Alonea> i tried that earlier and i think I got it sorta on there, but then it was at mesa with more problems created...
<nixternal> sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay=Xv
<nixternal> I think
<nixternal> don't use the documentation on our wiki because you will do nothing but cuss us, there is an ATI wiki somewhere in the world that has great docs that will make it work for you
<Alonea> well it worked first time around nixternal just fine, until adept kinda removed parts of it...at this point it will be quicker to reinstall system...again, for i think the 4th time now in a month
* Jucato is surprised to see Admiral_Chicago and nixternal speaking at the same time in #kubuntu
<nixternal> shh
<nixternal> I am the know nothing bot!
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago only talks when I allow him to talk, he knows better
<Jucato> and I'm the bot that doesn't know everything about KDE :D
<nixternal> bull!
<Alonea> and I am the bot that spouts and creates problems
<Jucato> Alonea: nah. you don't create problesm. ATI does that for you :P
<Alonea> i am the human virus for linux. i do nothing but destroy it.
<Alonea> Jucato: this isn't the only way i have broken linux (er..,ati has blame too then). ^__________^
<Jucato> :D
<Alonea> I still love how I completely utterly locked myself out of my own useraccount
* Jucato quietly disappears into the wallpaper and continues his studies...
<DaSkreech> Alonea: All is fixable with a Live CD patience and knowledge
<Alonea> when I tried to log in, I would put pass in, it would start to login, then go back to pass screen in an endless loops
<jeanmass> hello
<DaSkreech> Well time to strip this wallpaper
<jeanmass> i am doing some backup
<Alonea> and I could not even login under the recovery either.
<Jucato> <DaSkreech> Alonea: All is fixable with a Live CD patience and knowledge... -> and a portable DaSkreech
<Alonea> lol
<jeanmass> i am copying folders from /home to external hdd (ipod)
<DaSkreech> maybe a cheering squad :)
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: good idea
<Alonea> yeha, I tink I will just say screw it and reinstall Kubuntu..wow...how many times have I said that for windows too...
<Jucato> better than simply rm'ing :)
<jeanmass> when i right click on /home/folder properties
<jeanmass> and /media/ipod/storage/folder properties
<alakhia> I have a question about wireless networking ...
* Jucato has never reinstalled Kubuntu to fix something... just reinstalls to mess around
<Alonea> Linux better not catch up number wise on reformats due to windows...
<jeanmass> i have the same files and folders
<alakhia> Everytime I boot up, I don't have networking and I need to run wireless assistant
<jeanmass> but the size varies a bit
<Alonea> at least I dont have to reformat my home folder and just root
<DaSkreech> Alonea: You can fix it if you have faith
<alakhia> is there any way I can have my settings be persistent?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: uh huh, but reformatting in this case will take me 20 minutes and to get wifi and vid card back another 10 at most.
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Oh Yeah I know
<alakhia> also, does knetworkmanager any good?
<jeanmass> for instance
<DaSkreech>  I've taken 5 days to fix a X problem that could be solved by a 15 minute install
<unix_infidel> alpha testing ftw.
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: overall size is the same?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: yup. sometimes simplest solution is best
<alakhia> or anyone know what /etc files to mess with?
<DaSkreech>  Filesysystem differences can cause small size diffeernces
<jeanmass>  /home/folder 80files, 3subfolders, 15,214,413
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Wehn time is of the essence
<DaSkreech>  but knowing how to fix problems helps you a lot
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: quiet, I don't need your permission
<Alonea> DaSkreech: or stress will cause laptop to be thrown into wall..
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato :)
<Alonea> DaSkreech: that it does.
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Possibly
<jeanmass>  /media/ipod/storage/folder 80files, 3subfolders, 15,214,509
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
<alakhia> can any one help?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: he's in the wallpaper don't do that
<alakhia> please?
<DaSkreech> See now the wallpaper is all ripped :-(
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: yeah that's cool
<Alonea> DaSkreech: and I certainly know all I ever needed to know about ndiswrapper...
<Admiral_Chicago> oh dang sorry DaSkreech
* intelikey falls over from all the waving...
<DaSkreech> alakhia: What isn't sticking?
* Alonea hands guerilla glue to Admiral_Chicago
<alakhia> DaSkreech: my wireless settings ... I always need to run wireless assistant
* Jucato puts up a different wallpaper...
<DaSkreech> alakhia: umm not sure does it have a save settings button?
<alakhia> DaSkreech: I wish!
<DaSkreech> Hey this is a family spot
<DaSkreech> Jucato: take down that ubuntu "human" wallpaper!
<Jucato> dang! I thought you wouldn't notice...
<Jucato> :(
<jeanmass> folder 2: same amount of files and subfolders but 4,259,942,206 at home and 4,259,970,878
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Help alakhia for a bit I gotta run out
<jeanmass> am i losing some data?
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: not sure. There will be size differences between two file systems
<Alonea> Jucato: if you use that guerilla glue...he wont be able to move..pierod. I love that stuff. best glue ever
<Alonea> *period
<jeanmass> one is linux, the other FAT32 (ipod)
<DaSkreech> some store large files effiecently some store small files
<intelikey> cp + symlinks @ jeanmass
<Jucato> DaSkreech, alakhia: sorry, no idea about wireless stuff... :(
<jeanmass> intelikey: ??
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Well pokesomeone who does
<Alonea> alakhia: whats wrong with your wifi?
<alakhia> Jucata & DaSkreech: Ok, thanks for trying
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Nothing
<DaSkreech>  it just needs to get setup everytime he(?) boots
* Jucato pokes DaSkreech
<alakhia> Alonea: my wireless settings don't persist
<alakhia> Alonea: yes, he is fine! :)
<DaSkreech> Good :)
<DaSkreech> Don't wanna assume :)
<alakhia> Alonea: I need to run wireless assistant everytime
<alakhia> Alonea: I was fine the first few times ... but now I hate doing it
<Alonea> like, it wont turn on? as in modules or something else? Of course I am used to having ndiswrapper to get my wifi card to do anything. though once its on, I dont have to do anything at al
<jeanmass> if same amoount of files and subfolders, then backup is ok?
<alakhia> Alonea: I don't know about modules ... seems like my wireless card is working
<alakhia> Alonea: I just need to tell it which network to connect to
<Alonea> oh ok. so its just not connecting automatically?
<alakhia> Alonea: maybe it is getting confused because I have an ethernet card too?
<alakhia> Alonea: yes ... don't have to load modules or anything
<Alonea> alakhia: ok, and have you tried right clicking, telling it to foget settings, and then telling it to do automatic again?
<bumzo> hi guys ... who here knows how to add MSN to kopote?
<daifunai> i need my comp to interact with my secondary hard drive
<ubuntu> k
<DarkED> hi all, when i try to run beryl in kubuntu 6.10 i get > Checking for XComposite extension               : failed
<DarkED> No composite extension found
<Alonea> alakhia: and whats the seconds for the timeout under options for the wifi spot?
<alakhia> Alonea: ok, tried forget settings
<DarkED> anyone have any ideas?
<alakhia> Alonea: 15s
<Alonea> alakhia: ok, thats fine...
<alakhia> Alonea: there is nothing saying automatic anything
<alakhia> Alonea: if I right click my network, my only choice is "Disconnect"
<Alonea> uuuwa?!
<alakhia> Alonea: I upgraded from Dapper ... did that mess things up?
<Alonea> alakhia: I have an automatic dhcpc thing choice. like, you right click, do edit settings, and set to auto...
<Alonea> dunno. never had daper
<Alonea> what version is your assistant?
<alakhia> Alonea: hmm, I only have 3 buttons on right side: Refresh, Options and Quit
<DaSkreech> Jucato: yes?
<alakhia> Alonea: 0.5.5
<Jucato> ??
<Alonea> alakhia: ok, thats right. hmm, maybe its not running as root or something..
<Alonea> alakhia: it asks for password when you try to start is right?
<DaSkreech> bumzo: I know!
<alakhia> Alonea: no, I type my password before it starts
<Alonea> alakhia: ok, and you dont have an edit settings when you right click the place you are currently connected to?
<DaSkreech> DarkED: Maybe you don't have the XComposite :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: You poked me
<alakhia> Alonea: not anymore ... I asked it to forget settings
<DaSkreech> g0od_girl: right
<alakhia> Alonea: let me try to disconnect and reconnect
<Alonea> alakhia: oh, duh. yeah, disconnect. reconnect. then do edit settings..
<alakhia> Alonea: I'll be back!
<Alonea> alakhia: k
<Jucato> <DaSkreech> Jucato: Well pokesomeone who does
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Jerk
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> now you want me to... nvm.
<bumzo> anyone with onything on kopote?
<Alonea> awww! now come on dears. be nice.
<Alonea> we gotta LOVE each other
* Alonea grins maniacally
<Jucato> what's onything? a new service/IM?
<DaSkreech> bumzo: I know!
* DaSkreech should make a love command
<Jucato> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Jucato> :D
<Alonea> LOL
<bumzo> daskreech: please help me out
<Alonea> you are loverly Jucato
<Alonea> hmm...!ati
<alakhia> Alonea: ok, I have edit settings choice when I right click
<alakhia> Alonea: it is in automatic mode
<alakhia> Alonea: so everything is greyed out
<Jucato> !ati | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> bumzo: Neva!!!! Muwahahaha
<Alonea> needs a description of evil
<DaSkreech> bumzo: You seriously can't figure it out?
<alakhia> Alonea: ok, am back
<Alonea> alakhia: ok, hopefully it will autoconnect now
<alakhia> Alonea: ok, let me try it ... thanks for your help
<Alonea> like, have that description and then say "Otheriwise, commit seppuku."
<bumzo> daskreech: for real i cant ... my kopote has gone bonkas
<DaSkreech> bumzo: Settings -> Configure Kopete -> accounts
<DaSkreech> Alonea: svn commit seppuku ?
* Jucato performs assisted seppuku on DaSkreech
<Alonea> DaSkreech: *bursts out laughing* that would be greaat
<Alonea> Jucato: make sure its niiiiiice and sharp
<bumzo> daskreech:oh my god i feel so stupid
<DaSkreech> bumzo: Welcome to my club. Would you like a card?
<hsystem-x> jajajajajajajajaja
<hsystem-x> a card, jajajaja
* DaSkreech grins
<Alonea> DaSkreech: now, to make sure, you DO know what seppuku is right?
* DaSkreech gets a monogrammed one for hsystem-x
<bumzo> daskreech: lol and a complemetry for msn for dummies lol
<DaSkreech> Alonea: if you know what svn commit is :)
<Alonea> DaSkreech: that I do. I dont commit for rockbox, but I sure I do get their svn builds.
* DaSkreech bows
<Alonea> DaSkreech: I am happy then went to subversion...hated CVS
<DaSkreech> There is only one honourable thing to do then
<DaSkreech> Seppuku for everyone!!!! :)
* Alonea svn commit seppuku
<DaSkreech> heehee
<Alonea> I swear I am making this my msn for the next month
<DaSkreech> bumzo: I'll get right on that. You still have to pay for your copy though
<Alonea> it should be a t-shirt
<dougb> are there any KDE snes emulators?
<hsystem-x> yeah, there is one on synaptic ^^.
<DaSkreech> !zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<dougb> its not available on feisty
<DaSkreech> Alonea: I'll get right on that as well
<DaSkreech> !zsnes feisty
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2.1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<dougb> hmmmmm
<DaSkreech> dougb: ubotu disagrees
<Alonea> DaSkreech: pimp it out to ThinkGeek
<hsystem-x> good bot ^^
<dougb> adept lies
<DaSkreech> Alonea: they pay for that
<DaSkreech> dougb: more possible than ubotu
* dougb <3's apt-get
<hsystem-x> aptitude ^^
<dougb> thats fine hsystem-x, i use apt-get :-P
<Jucato> dang lag..
<Alonea> DaSkreech: we hope. I can see people buying a shirt that says that. Its a opensource and japan joke all in one...
<Romexios> Does anyone know how i can give my self permission to be able to run things in the background? i am trying to run an eggdrop..
<DaSkreech> Romexios: just run it with a & at the end
<DaSkreech> it will drop into the background
<Alonea> well, I have this thing called school tomorrow...have to go pretend to listen in history...
<Romexios> DaSkreech: Could you please be more precise? I type /.eggdrop name.conf so all i need todo is /.eggdrop name.conf& ?
<DaSkreech> that's the idea
<DaSkreech> Alonea: later
<DaSkreech> Alonea: tomorrow?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: later dear. Shall fix this damn..er beloved system tomorrow.
<DaSkreech> darked__: Welcome back
<Alonea> DaSkreech: yeah...probably during history...I take notes on my laptop.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Hold the fort
<DaSkreech>  Off to bed
<Alonea> Jucato: yes, hold the fort.
<DaSkreech> Alonea: It's not really broken :-P
<DarkED> DaSkreech: Thanks, I'm having trouble with lockups =/
<DaSkreech>  not like it can't boot past grub
<Alonea> DaSkreech: just disfunctional, like me.
<DaSkreech> nonuda_: Welcome back
<DaSkreech> Alonea: we should hang out more :)
* DaSkreech gives you a card ;-)
<Alonea> DaSkreech: had that a couple times too. Its fun when you dont get ANY bootloader
<DaSkreech> bumzo: night
<nonuda_> hehe..yup..
<meme-2> Hello folks, can someone remind me how to search for a file reclusively. (DOS equiv to dir /s \file*.* - search for any instance of any file beginning with "file" from all folders beginning at root)
* DaSkreech ponders waking up Admiral_Chicago
* Alonea pokes Admiral_Chicago
<meme-2> I wish to do this from terminal BTW. Thank you
<DaSkreech> meme-2: Umm which of 20 ways do you want?
<Admiral_Chicago> hey htere
<DaSkreech> meme-2: ls -R | grep filename
<meme-2> DaSkreech: pick your fav. :-)
<Alonea> ^__________^
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you all need from me
<DaSkreech> A tip of the hat
* Admiral_Chicago tips hat
<DaSkreech> Man I'm missing Futurama
<DaSkreech> Night all
<nonuda_> its noon..heh
<Kite_DH> does anybody know a program to see in/outcoming connections?
<intelikey> meme-2 find /base_dir/ -iname *string*
<meme-2> DaSkreech: I though grep was for searching inside files?  Anyhow... when I try that, nothing seems to have, have to hit control-c
<intelikey> meme-2 if you only want files     find /base_dir/ -type f -iname *string*     or exact match. remove the two asterisks
<hackdaddy> how do i server up images from an apache2 perl script running from the cgi-bin under my home directory?
<intelikey> meme-2 slocate is an app made for that also,  but it uses a database that can be out of date.   "sudo updatedb "   will put it back in sync       slocate blah
<meme-2> intelikey: thanks that worked! I had installed kvirc... but it didn't show up in the menu or on the desk.  Found it and now it is running.
<hackdaddy> apache2 seems to want to exec the images instead of displaying them
<intelikey> meme-2 you should never need to find things you install via a package manager.  the executable should always be in your path.      (key word should)
<hackdaddy> crap, i just figured it out
<intelikey> meme-2 thus     kvir[tab] 
<hackdaddy> i thought that .. out of the cgi bin was forbidden???
<intelikey> hackdaddy i know nothing about apache,  i'm cherokee
<hackdaddy> man, i used to know that old apache1 conf file, but apache2 is quite different
<Kite_DH> does anybody know a program to see in/outcoming connections?
<DarkED> anyone know any good skydomes for Beryl?
<Kite_DH> yes
<Kite_DH> in the beryl forum
<DarkED> Kite_DH: thanks
<distroid> im having problems getting mysql to work... what password does it want?  it never asked during the install.
<meme-1> Okay, I am back and inside KVIrc - thanks for all the help
<firecrotc1> distroid: There is no password by default, but you'll want to change that
<meme-1> I am not sure the "grass is greener" with this app. though.. I liked the cleaner interface with Konversation.
<firecrotc1> distroid: mysqladmin -u root password NEWPASSWORD
<distroid> oh i missed that last bit thanks
<distroid> [slapping forehead] 
<jeanmass> hi
<jeanmass> i want to delete the 1st user, the one you setup when installing kubuntu, but i cant!
<intelikey> jeanmass have you set a root passowrd or added some other user to the admin group ?
<distroid> exit
<distroid> exit
<distroid> exit
<distroid> exit
<intelikey> /exit
<distroid> duh thanks
<jeanmass> yes other users are in the admin group
<nixternal> hahahahahahaha
<intelikey> jeanmass then as one of the other users  sudo userdel firstusername
<jeanmass> done
<jeanmass> how can i check if it worked properly?
<intelikey> try to login as that user
<jeanmass> ok it worked
<intelikey> grep that username from /etc/passwd
<jeanmass> now i have to del /home
<jeanmass> !adm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> jeanmass there was a switch that would have done that too.   but just a note.  you don't mean /home  you mean /home/user1    unless your other users don't live in /home/
<jeanmass> yes /home/user1
<jeanmass> a switch? you mean graphical?
<intelikey> jeanmass good practice, and common sense says, if someone gives you a command to run and you are not fameliar with it.    man command     first.
<intelikey> jeanmass no i mean a switch.
<intelikey> man userdel
<jeanmass> i m not sure what you mean
<intelikey> man userdel
<jeanmass> but i've done what i wanted
<jeanmass> thanx!
<intelikey> man man
<intelikey> man intro
<jeanmass> by the way what is the adm group for?
<intelikey> idk
<intelikey> i don't think i have that group
<intelikey> hmmm ok i do have... it gid is 4    odd.
<Jucato> adm  adm  Administrative special privileges
<Jucato> according to http://refspecs.freestandards.org/LSB_3.0.0/LSB-Core-generic/LSB-Core-generic/usernames.html
<intelikey> Jucato but no one is in adm.
<alakhia> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jeanmass> so my username should be in admin and adm?
<intelikey> admin
<Skuller> why does my kicker hate me so much that it kicks itself out (crashes) in front of me many times?
<Jucato> except my user...
<intelikey> Jucato did you add yourself to adm ?
<Jucato> no. it's default
<intelikey> feisty ?
* Jucato really never bothered finding out what that group is
<Jucato> I can remember it in dapper as well
<jeanmass> yes ot's default
<jeanmass> so as i am changing my default user
<jeanmass> should i put him in adm group?
<intelikey> Jucato yeah dapper has adm group but didn't set any one in it by default
<Jucato> intelikey: not even your own user? I mean the default user created belongs to that group
<Jucato> iirc
<intelikey> Jucato no
<intelikey> it's empty
<Jucato> what's the command again to check members of a particular group?
<jeanmass> brb
<intelikey> Jucato grep groupname /etc/group
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> yep I'm there...
<intelikey> hmmm   i fresh installed dapper last weak and i'm not there.     idk....
<Jucato> "Table 21-2 is a table of optional mnemonic user and group names. This specification makes no attempt to numerically assign uid or gid numbers. If the username exists on a system, then they should be in the suggested corresponding group. These user and group names are for use by distributions, not by applications."
<Jucato> optional anyway
<intelikey> if you remember i "tried really really really hard to keep it all default"
<Jucato> must have been a great sacrifice on your part. :)
<intelikey> lasted three days before i broke *exploded* and started configuring things.    i thought i did real good...
<Onewing> exit
<Jucato> the only reason I keep "some" defaults is for user support...
<intelikey> /exit
<Onewing> thanx
<intelikey> yeah that was my intent.   it didn't work.
<Onewing> /exit
<intelikey> Onewing lol
<Jucato> Onewing: no space before /
<Jucato> actually I thought it should be /quit...
<Jucato> intelikey: next best thing would probably to use some virtualization voodoo
<intelikey> if all else fails   sudo killall -9 "irc_client_name"
<intelikey> Jucato yeah
<intelikey> Jucato you know my philosophy on "default" anyway.    it's just a starting point on the long road to right.
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato only uses defaults when he likes it... like the windeco....
<intelikey> console has ruined me on that.   first thing i do is switch the desktop to plain black background
<intelikey> but i used to do that in windows and get mad cause you couldn't remove the "my disputer" and "thrash" icons...    so maybe it wasn't the console that did it.....
<firecrotc1> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> what in the sam hill is   .rnd   in root's home ?
<intelikey> it's a binary file....
<KaoticEvil> i think the first thing most people do is customize the lookNfeel of their computer
<intelikey> # file .rnd
<intelikey> .rnd: data
<Jucato> depends... some people don't even bother... specially if the defaults are... um... bearable
<KaoticEvil> and doubly so with geeks
<intelikey> lol
<KaoticEvil> after i get my mission-critical apps installed, it's on to tweaking the lnf
* intelikey remounts KaoticEvil's nvram on /
<KaoticEvil> O_O
<KaoticEvil> dont do that :(
<chuen> Hi. I've installed Sun Java, but when I check for the Java version I have installed I get that 1.4.2 Free version is installed.
<chuen> What can I do about that?
<intelikey> callen' us geeks...
* KaoticEvil is a geek too
<Jucato> chuen: sudo update-alternatives --config java
* KaoticEvil is PROUD to wear his Geek nametag
* intelikey knew that or he wouldn't have known what nvram was  
<chuen> jucato: Thanks, will try that.
<KaoticEvil> heh
* KaoticEvil . o O ( you cant do that anyway.... can you? dont see how you could... )
<intelikey> KaoticEvil it can be done.   and it will super ruin a bios.
<KaoticEvil> intelikey: im not sure i want to know how to do it in that case... i might be tempted :P
<chuen> jucato: That simple command (config java) has saved me hours of grief! Thanks a lot :)
<Skuller> did someone say ruiin a bios?...im in!
<Jucato> chuen: you're welcome a lot :)
<firecrotc1> Count me in on the BIOS-ruining action!
<KaoticEvil> lol
<Skuller> n we'll call ourselves the 'BIOS Screwer League'.....*trumpets/drums*
<KaoticEvil> buncha twisted geeks at that lol
* intelikey backs slowly away from that crowd.... (hand on pistol)
<KaoticEvil> Skuller: why not BIOS Screwers Of Doom?.. B.S.O.D. for short :)
<sonoftheclayr> lol
<Skuller> lol
* Jucato slowly disappears into the wallpaper again
<Skuller> KaoticEvil: good one...i'll file the petition right away..hope the name isnt taken
<intelikey> Jucato you're supposed to quail !offtopic   at about that point....
<Skuller> lol
<Jucato> intelikey: sshhh :)
* KaoticEvil pops over there
<Skuller> sorriz guys.....continue with the helping each other part
<Jucato> weren't you helping screw BIOS'es?
<intelikey> Skuller atm we were only helping relieve stress...
<intelikey> lol does good like dope
<intelikey> to misquote the proverb
<Skuller> cool...:)
<intelikey> heh i have local lag time on my irc client of 4-6 seconds  but network is about 1 second ....
<Skuller> what will happen if i  put alias vim=emacs in my /etc/profile?
<Skuller> @lart Skuller for creating a solar powered torch
<michael_> #ubuntu
<NaNO2x> was wondering if there was anyone around who could help me install a driver, its for some quite unsuported hardware and there is a snv version but its not working well at getting installed
<NaNO2x> https://sourceforge.net/projects/m560x-driver/ would be the driver
<NaNO2x> if there is a better section to go id be appreciative for the direction
<jamie> hello, do any of you know if hardware accelleration for my ATI Raedon x300 card is supported in Ubuntu?
<unix_infidel> jamie: radeon accel is baddddly supported in linux in general.
<unix_infidel> non 3d accel works perfectly fine.
<david_> Howdy. How do I get the Lame encoder for Kubuntu? It's not part of apt-get.
<jamie> ok... i was really talking about 3d
<Lynoure> jamie: see http://www.google.com/search?q=+hardware+acceleration+x300+ubuntu if you have not
<unix_infidel> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<unix_infidel> you werent looking hard enough
<Ayabara2> does anyone know how I initially create my inetd.conf file? vmware server needs it, but it's not created when I start the inetd service
<david_> how do i find lame? It doesn't show up in apt-get or Adept.
<Jucato> !info lame | david_
<ubotu> david_: lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Jucato> enable multiverse
<Jucato> !multiverse | david_
<ubotu> david_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<david_> Lemme look...
<david_> OK, I see... I actually have to add 'multiverse' after the 'universe' line, not just enable something.
<david_> Done, thanks! :-)
<david_> -oo-
<rigved> hi... can anybody pls help me with a small local browser problem in kubuntu
<rigved> i m not able to display the pound  sign
<rigved> in konquerer it is left blank
<rigved> in firefox it shows a question mark
<rigved> pls help
<rigved> <rigved> i m not able to display the pound  sign
<rigved> [13:21]  <rigved> in konquerer it is left blank
<rigved> [13:21]  <rigved> in firefox it shows a question mark
<rigved> [13:21]  <rigved> pls help
<Ash-Fox> Stop flooding
<Lynoure> rigved: have you search for a solution already?
<rigved> Lynoure hi i am able to see the character
<rigved> <rigved> i m not able to display the pound  sign
<rigved> [13:21]  <rigved> in konquerer it is left blank
<rigved> [13:21]  <rigved> in firefox it shows a question mark
<rigved> [13:21]  <rigved> pls help
<rigved> sorry
<rigved> Lynoure i am able to see the char on the site when its online
<rigved> rigved only locally i cant see it
<Ash-Fox> Which site?
<rigved> Ash-Fox a lingerie site i m developing
<rigved> http://www.fusion5a.com/test/desire/
<Lynoure> rigved: pound as in # or the UK pound sterling?
<rigved> 
<utnubuk> where might openoffice.org keep it's files besides /home/username/.openoffice.org2?
<Ash-Fox> rigved, I do see it just fine
<utnubuk> im hoping i can find a backup of a corrupted file : /
<rigved> Ash-Fox i know... i can see it too when i open it from online... but offline i cant see it
<Ash-Fox> rigved, what is the page encoding set to in firefox under view -> character encoding
<rigved> Ash-Fox i ll just check...
<Lynoure> rigved: this could be informative for you? http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html but if you input  yourself, and look at it in konq or ff, do you see it?
<rigved> Ash-Fox ok i get it... it was not set to utf-8.. am i right
<Ash-Fox> Actually, wait a sec.
<Lynoure> rigved: (I'm not actually recommending changing away form UTF8, as then you miss all the other utf8 fun)
<rigved> Lynoure it was not utf-8
<Ash-Fox> rigved, the problem is that you're not using proper HTML
<rigved> i made it utf-8
<dettoaltrimenti_> im trying to make firefox automatically open torrents in ktorrent- where is the program 'ktorrent' in my filesystem?
<rigved> o
<Ash-Fox> rigved, the pound symbol in HTML is &pound;
<rigved> Ash-Fox but then how does it show on the online
<Lynoure> rigved: that's what I assumed, but your system is, unless you changed it
<rigved> Ash-Fox i ll try it anyway
<Ash-Fox> rigved, replace   in your html code with &pound;
<rigved> i did...
<rigved> its not making any difference
<Ash-Fox> It should.
<Ash-Fox> It should actually work now.
<rigved> Ash-Fox hey it did work!!!!!!!!
<Ayabara2> is there a sampe inetd.conf file for ubuntu?
<rigved> Ash-Fox thank u so much!!
<Ash-Fox> rigved, your welcome
<Ash-Fox> Ayabara2, I believe kubuntu comes with xinetd, open konqueror and enter the url man:xinetd.conf
<Lynoure> Ayabara2: Which version?
<Ash-Fox> At the bottom are some examples
<Lynoure> Ayabara2: on feisty my /etc/inetd.conf is just an empty file
<Ayabara2> Lynoure, 6.10. tried  to dist-upgrade to feisty yesterday, but it failed miserably
<Ayabara2> Ash-Fox, thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> how can I view which display driver I'm using?
<Ayabara2> Lynoure, I'll try an empty file. it's only to make vmware server happy
<Ash-Fox> dettoaltrimenti_, it'll probably be the last line displayed when you run this command: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[pyro] > hey guys
<Ash-Fox> Hallo [pyro] 
<reverendnathan> Hi, I need help with FFMPEG.
<reverendnathan>   Duration: 00:21:39.2, start: 0.000000, bitrate: 1127 kb/s
<reverendnathan>   Stream #0.0: Video: mpeg4, yuv420p, 512x384, 23.98 fps(r)
<reverendnathan>   Stream #0.1: Audio: mp3, 48000 Hz, stereo, 128 kb/s
<reverendnathan> What should I put in for the MPEG's parameters?
<Ash-Fox> !flooding
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<reverendnathan> I'm converting an AVI to MPEG
<reverendnathan> I know "ffmpeg -i sp.avi sp.mpg, but that makes a very terrible quality output.
<pollyo> Anyone use qemu to run windows?
<Ash-Fox> reverendnathan, you might want to use VLC, which is based on ffmpeg tools.
<Ash-Fox> reverendnathan, it comes with a GUI which should be helpful and once you make up the URI for making a stream or such, you can execute it from the console.
<Ash-Fox> pollyo, sorry, I use vmware.
<reverendnathan> Ash-Fox: It's outputting a blank video when I do it. However, the command line version of ffmpeg actually outputs both, just at a low quality.
<utnubuk> how can i force openoffice.org to do run the data-recovery wizzard?
<pollyo> Ash-Fox: Do you have to use a disk image with vmware?
<Ash-Fox> pollyo, no.
<pollyo> Ash-Fox: I have a dual boot system and I was looking for something that would allow me to also boot into the other OS while the other is running.
<Ash-Fox> reverendnathan, I have no experience with ffmpeg, only VLC.
<Ash-Fox> pollyo, vmware-server can use partitions if that's what you're asking.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<pollyo> Ash-Fox: Do they have a free version of vmware-server?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=kvirc@71.16.203.*]  by Tm_T
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> pollyo: there is
<Tm_T> pollyo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vmware&titlesearch=Titles
<Ash-Fox> pollyo vmware-server is free
<Ash-Fox> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ash-Fox> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<pollyo> How is vmware next to qemu?
<Freeza^> hey which is more customizable? kde or gnome?
<firecrotch> Freeza^: KDE, definitely
<Freeza^> is it possible to make kde have the application bar at the bottom a la osx?
<Freeza^> without having to get another app
<firecrotch> Freeza^: Nope
<reverendnathan> Ash-Fox: Is there perhaps another conversion software to convert video you know of off the top of your head?
<Freeza^> ahh because ive seen pics in kde-look.org of what looks like themes that have it setup like that
<Ash-Fox> reverendnathan, VLC
<firecrotch> Freeza^: If I recall correctly, those are showing a SuperKaramba theme that does it
<orange_> how do i verify the checksum of a downloaded image?
<Jucato> md5sum <file>
<reverendnathan> Ash-Fox: I can't figure this out. I use the wizard to convert videos on VLC, correct?
<Ash-Fox> reverendnathan, if you want
<Ash-Fox> ctrl + w -> transcode/save to file -> choose file (just click browse, find it, click ok) -> set options.. yeah
<Freeza^> ahh cool ill check that out
<reverendnathan> I guess that's the problem, Ash-Fox . The whole process goes fine, but the outputted file is just audio with no video :(
<Ash-Fox> does it play in the first place in VLC?
<Ash-Fox> Are you even reencoding the video to mpeg?
<Ash-Fox> err transcoding
<reverendnathan> Ash-Fox: Yes. It's an XviD AVI That goes just fine. And the process of converting goes fine (Albiet strangely swift). Methinks its converting audio, but not video, even though video is also of course being asked to convert
<reverendnathan> That's right
<reverendnathan> To MPEG1 or MPEG4
<reverendnathan> Neither work, and the outputted MPEG4 files crash VLC if I try to play them back
<Ash-Fox> VLC can't play the resulting video?
<reverendnathan> Correct.
<pollyo> Does the VM Server also allow one to use partitions or is that only in the VM workstation?
<xtavaresx_> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Ash-Fox> reverendnathan, well, I think I better forward you to #videolan because I don't know what todo at this point :<
<reverendnathan> Alright
<reverendnathan> Looks like everyone is taking a nap over at #videolan :(
<Hacking_Defined> can some on help me ?
<Lynoure> Hacking_Defined: No idea yet. Maybe if you tell them what problem you have..
<patridgek> is there any way to detect the font on a certain (browser) window by simply selecting it?
<patridgek> is there any way to detect the font on a certain (browser) window by simply selecting the text?
<Hacking_Defined> i ude adsl and when i connect to te web after a coppole of minutes i need to diconnect using poff and connect again pon dsl-provider if i want to use mozille or kconquer can some onehelp me ?
<patridgek> Hacking_Defined: you can write a script
<dystopianray> is it illegal to download and use libxine-extracodecs? or is it only the redistribution that is illegal?
<jeanmass> hi !
<jeanmass> i've configured pppoeconf
<jeanmass> but when i am disconnected
<jeanmass> it do not automatically reconnect
<jeanmass> how can i fix that?
<patridgek> Hacking_Defined: instead of the normal "firefox" entry menu, create another one with: "pon && firefox; poff"
<Lynoure> patridgek: there is whatthefont site, but even for that you need a image of the font.
<patridgek> Lynoure: so there's no local app?
<Lynoure> patridgek: if it is window you control, you can check the font in the settings (or for webpages, the source)
<Lynoure> patridgek: but for random fonts in images or such, no app, sorry.
<patridgek> Lynoure: i see, thank you
<jeanmass> anybody knows?
<Jucato> jeanmass: pon dsl-provider  (that's the default)
<jeanmass> i know pon dsl-provider
<jeanmass> but ma connection disconnects often
<jeanmass> i wish kde to reconnect auto
<Jucato> afaik, it attempts to reconnect a couple of times
<Jucato> (it's also not KDE handling this anymore)
<tackat_> If somebody would like to try Marble: http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble14.png here are packages (they work for Edgy): http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/kubuntu/marble_0.2-3_i386.deb http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/kubuntu/marble-data_0.2-3_all.deb
<jeanmass> but i always have to pon dsl-provider manualy when it disconnects
<Jucato> ooh nice tackat_. might want to announce in #kubuntu-devel as well
<horde> Every time I restart my laptop I have to reconnect to my network manually.  Anyone know how to make it automatic?
<tackat_> Beware though: It's (pretty stable) beta software ;-)
<Jucato> tackat_: as long as it doesn't suddenly delete my $HOME :)
* Jucato is on (not-yet-)beta release anyway :)
<tackat_> Jucato: it won't crash and it won't delete anything
<tackat_> ;)
<horde> Every time I restart my laptop I have to reconnect to my network manually.  Anyone know how to make it automatic?  I'm very new at this so am I just being stupid?
<AbortD> can u download server tools if u didnt download the server version
<AbortD> ?
<dystopianray> AbortD: yes, everything is in the repos
<AbortD> niceee
<AbortD> havent used ubuntu in awhile
<AbortD> hope i still know what im doing
<AbortD> when is feisty coing out?
<dystopianray> april 19
<Jucato> or later
<AbortD> haha
<AbortD> hope im not in jail
<AbortD> thats my court date
<Jucato> O.o
<roob> drug offence?
* Jucato looks around for undercover cops
<AbortD> not paying fines for a dui/paraphenalia/no front plate/broken windshield/seat belt
<AbortD> but all i got was the dui :P
<Jucato> wow....
<AbortD> are they gonna stop making ubuntu when they get to z?
<dystopianray> z?
<AbortD> hold
<horde> can anyone help me with my problem?
<roob> horde - there is a file called /etc/network/interfaces if your network connection is in there.. then you can use auto to make it come up
<norbia> hi
<norbia> can anybody tellme how can i use dpkg?
<AbortD> wtf warty warthog?
<horde> roob: I checked that....all interfaces are set to auto.
<dystopianray> norbia: man dpkg
<AbortD> whats up with the ridiculous name
<Jucato> !dpkg | norbia
<ubotu> norbia: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<AbortD> and feisty fawn doesnt sound too cool feisty fox is better
<Jucato> bah...
<Jucato> norbia: sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<dystopianray> AbortD: fork ubuntu and introduce names you like better
<Jucato> norbia: or just right-click on the .deb file and select Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<norbia> k
<Jucato> AbortD: you can always call it by it's real version name
<AbortD> what ubuntu 7.04?/////
<Jucato> yes
<norbia> i ve got a conant modem i m using Kubuntu 6.06 where can i get the driver?
<roob> horde: wireless or wired?
<Jucato> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<horde> roob: wireless
<roob> encryption?
<horde> WEP
<roob> (come on man.. you need to be really detailed when asking questions)
<AbortD> :|
<norbia> i tried with KPPP but it doesnt detect my modem
<Contrast83> What's up, everyone?
<horde> 64-bit wep?
<Jucato> norbia: have you seen that web page ^^^
<Contrast83> Are there any Feisty users in here that have had problems with k9copy?
<roob> horde: so what do you do to fix it when your pc starts?
<horde> roob:  This is my first time in the forums, man.  I'm just starting Linux.
<Jucato> Contrast83: try #ubuntu+1 for feisty issues
<roob> horde: from how you introduced this.. it sounds like you have gotten it going.. but want it to startup automatically. what do you do to get it going?
<Contrast83> Thanks, Jucato.
<horde> I go to the wireless assistant, find my network and reconnect manually
<horde> wlassistant
<roob> you will need to define everything about the wireless interface within /etc/network/interfaces including the wep key
<AbortD> can ubuntu get into ntfs file systems?
<pirothezero> anyone know how to have split screen in konqueror so that when you open it both screens are on the same directory and not one as a browser and one as a file manager?
<horde> auto eth1
<norbia> abortdD i dont know the init strings for my modem and the defaults is not working
<horde> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<roob> AbortD: yes.. but read only (without alot of work)
<Jucato> !ntfs | AbortD
<ubotu> AbortD: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<horde> wireless-essid *****
<horde> wireless-key s:*****
<AbortD> ah cool i could care less about writing for now
<AbortD> just want to access my music
<AbortD> and i wanted to fucking make the partition fat32 but pt magic hates me
<waylandbill> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> !language
<Jucato> bah :)
<Contrast83> pirothezero: Set it the way you want it to look when you open it, then Settings -> Save View Profile, and save it as slick Save
* Jucato waves to waylandbill
<waylandbill> Hiya Jucato
<Contrast83> click*
<AbortD> yeah yeah yeah i forgot
<roob> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<pirothezero> ya thats what I been doing, but when i open it up again the top is just a tab for browser and the bottom is the file manager
<pirothezero> i just want to tear the browser capability out of it lol
<AbortD> i dont want the chance of losing my collections
<horde> roob: auto eth1
<horde> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<horde> wireless-essid STEAK
<horde> wireless-key s:tk421
<waylandbill> AbortD: rather than p.m. you may want to use gparted or qparted
<dystopianray> AbortD: if you don't want any chance, don't let anything read or write to it, including windows
<horde> roob: do I need to define it further?
<AbortD> p.m.?
<horde> fake essid/key, obviously
<waylandbill> AbortD: partition magic.
<AbortD> ohhhh
<AbortD> can i make a file system fat32 without losing the information in it?
<norbia> abortD that page is useless for me
<AbortD> norbia
<AbortD> why do you keep saying my name?
<AbortD> who are you?
<norbia> i m human
<norbia> i got doubts
<waylandbill> AbortD: you mean change the file system? you need to get the data off of it first.
<AbortD> waylandbill do you understand this guy?
<tony_> How do I get postgres running to allow remote TCP connections or where is the script that starts postgres at bootup
<AbortD> thats what i didnt want to do was move the data
<AbortD> :P
<_BS_> What is the easiest way to get up a windows explorer like file viewer with a directory tree on the right and a multi-column view on the right, with each side synced to the other? (FRUSTRATED!)
<waylandbill> AbortD: you'll want to back it up anyway
<utnubuk> _BS_ i think wine has something like that built in
<AbortD> it is my backup directory :P
<waylandbill> AbortD: :)
<AbortD> thats what i use to access important files :P
<_BS_> utnubuk: Sorry, no, I mean within Kubuntu. Either I can't seem to get Konqueror to behave that way, or I need to use a different app.
<pirothezero> anyone know how to take off the google search box in the top right in konqueror?
<pirothezero> cant find it anywhere in the customize toolbars
<dystopianray> pirothezero: settings -> configure extensions
<pirothezero> ty
<utnubuk> _BS_ i dont know about using konqueror to get that effect, but wine file does exactly what youre talking about
<waylandbill> _BS_: use konqueror's sidebar. It can show a tree view.
<AbortD> waylandbill i have one more question i have my windows partition then a partition on the end of my drive can ubuntu go in the middle?
<AbortD> bootloader has to be in the beginning doesnt it?
<_BS_> waylandbill: I tried that, but even with root I don't get /, and I don't get all the directories. Just those in it's 'wisdom' it chooses to show me.
<_BS_> utnubuk: Isn't wine the windows emulator?
<waylandbill> AbortD: in the free space, yes. And the boot loader goes in the mbr.
<AbortD> ah
<AbortD> i havent used ubuntu since the edgy release
<AbortD> sorry
<utnubuk> _BS_: yup, but i think i somehow got a bunch of dev stuff on my lappy and now a prog called wine file shows up in utilities
<waylandbill> wine is not an emulator.
<utnubuk> _BS_: but i just checked out what waylandbill said and i see a tree including root without a problem
<Jisao> I do to, _BS_
<Tm_T> _BS_: http://www.tm-travolta.net/temp/Konqi-split.png
<Tm_T> _BS_: like that?
<dystopianray> Tm_T: what icon set is that?
<Tm_T> dystopianray: Oxygen
<utnubuk> Tm_T: sweet desktop man
<_BS_> Ok, I go view / show navigation panel. Hit root, and the right shows as I expect. However, in the navigation panel, right under root, I expect to see all the directories I also see on the right. (Am I only seeing mount points?)
<dystopianray> Tm_T: even the 'back' 'forward' buttons? :S they are ugly
<Tm_T> dystopianray: I am
<Tm_T> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles . This will be removed in Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<Tm_T> _BS_: like that? ;)
<dystopianray> Tm_T: you run suse?
<dystopianray> _BS_: $ sudo rm /.hidden
<Tm_T> dystopianray: nope, just took kickoff
<Tm_T> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<dystopianray> ah
<_BS_> Interesting pic, thanks. (Still working on how to get there.) What are the two panels on the right. The tab says they're both the same place, but they're showing different things.
<_BS_> I'm misunderstanding something. Show hidden files is already selected.
<dystopianray> _BS_: did you delete /.hidden ?
<_BS_> Got it. mv .hidden .hiddenNOT - voila. THANK YOU!
<_BS_> OH THAT'S IRRITATING!
<dystopianray> just delete it
<dystopianray> and yes it's very annoying, luckily kubuntu devs came to their senses for 7.04
<waylandbill> :)
<dystopianray> Tm_T: is that a amarok applet in the lower left corner, and a moodbar on it?
<ffffu> hi i need help on the open office ..after installing edgy.. i'm using this open office, but it doesn't spell check.. is it because i didn't install dictionary?
<ffffu> if so how do i install?
<Bauldrick> Should Knetworkmanager auto detect my setting? I cant seem to configure it
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: autodetect what?
<Bauldrick> my wirless connection
<dystopianray> ffffu: what language dictionary do you want?
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: what exactly do you want it to autodetect?
<Bauldrick> dyst: I want it to detect my wireless cionnection when Kubuntu starts
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: oh, you mean you want knetworkmanager to start automatically when you login?
<Bauldrick> dyst: yep thats it, but at the moment I cant even configure it
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: edgy or dapper?
<ffffu> dystopianray: english - us
<ffffu> dystopianray: i set my localle to en already
<Bauldrick> dyst:edgy on a laptop, not that that makes a difference?
<dystopianray> ffffu: it should have a US english dictionary by default
<ffffu> i tried apt-get install myspell-en-us but it says its installed
<ffffu> yeah it can spell check but it says all my spells are correct all the time..even if i explicitly spell wrong
<dystopianray> ffffu: have you configured OO.org to use the US english language?
<ffffu> do u guys get the same problem?
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: in what way acn you not configure it?
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: it just doens't show any interfaces or something?
<Bauldrick> dyst: it sitting in the system tray with an x in it - in its options i cant see any networks
<Tm_T> dystopianray: it's amarok itseld
<Tm_T> itself
<dystopianray> Tm_T: a script you installed within amarok?
<Tm_T> dystopianray: no, amarok playerwindow
<ffffu> yes i set the language to english-uk
<ffffu> uk is fine with me
<dystopianray> oh
<dystopianray> ffffu: why do you have it set to uk english if you want american spell checking??
<orange1> hm
<ffffu> i set it to us but its the same......
<Bauldrick> dyst:wireless assistant wireless lan manager is controling things at the moment, do they conflict or something?
<dystopianray> ffffu: does it have the little 'abc' spell check icon next to the us english setting?
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: probably, close wireless assitant
<ffffu> under writing aid, i have all the available language ticked
<ffffu> one is hunspell spellchecker
<ffffu> another is new thesaurus
<ffffu> no icons..
<KiPSeRoN> hi all i have problem when i try to power on virtual machine i get error "unable to change virtual machine power state:process exited with an error:
<KiPSeRoN> End of error message.how can i fix it i run it on kubuntu 6.10
<KiPSeRoN>  ?
<ffffu> user -d
<dystopianray> ffffu: do you have the en-us thesaurus thing installed too?
<ffffu> user-defined dictionaries - ubuntu, soffice, ignorealllist, standard english
<ffffu> let me check
<ffffu> en-us thesaurus package is call what/?
<dystopianray> ffffu: grep dpkg -l for en-us
<ffffu> openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us is already the newest version.
<ffffu> is it some steps i didn't do when installing edgy? i isntalled 3 computers but all doesn't seem to do the spell check properly
<ffffu> myspell-en-us is already the newest version.
<kraut> moin
<ffffu> openoffice.org-help-en-us is already the newest version.
<dystopianray> ffffu: try running sudo update-openoffice-dicts
<dystopianray> ffffu: also, try running oowriter with sudo then going to 'file -> wizards -> install new dictionaries' then follow the prompts to install what language you want
<ffffu> hmm i'm in the screen DicOOo where there's only a cancel button there
<ffffu> this is so weird
<PhinnFort> how can i temporary turn of caching on a hard-drive
<dystopianray> ffffu: the dialog is too small horizontally? happened to me too
<PhinnFort> i have an old drive with a broken cache i want to back up
<ffffu> i using tab now
<ffffu> yeah..too small horizontally
<dystopianray> PhinnFort: you can't, it's something the drive does transparently of the OS
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: i thought i could control it with hdparm
<PhinnFort> turn it off on the drive
<dystopianray> ffffu: click on the icon on the top left of hte window title border thing, and go to 'advanced -> special application setting' and then set then force a larger horizontal size of the window
<dennis_> hi there, i try to run tremulous on mij pc, but after installation i get nothing but errors... From
<dennis_> couldn't exec autogen.cfg
<dennis_> couldn't exec autoexec.cfg
<dennis_> Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok
<dennis_> ----- Client Initialization -----
<dystopianray> PhinnFort: maybe, try reading the man page
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: ok
<dennis_> shit, sorry about that
<dystopianray> ffffu: installing the dictionary as root means it's installed globally, you can also do it on a per-user basis by doing it as a user
<ffffu> i'm on the fetch list or something
<ffffu> but doesn't have anything
<dystopianray> you have to click the button to fetch the list
<dystopianray> and then select the dictionary you want
<dystopianray> ffffu: did you force the window size to be greater so you can see everything?
<ffffu> i click on retrieve the list.. nothing happened, after awhile the window closed..nope can't force the window size its locked
<ffffu> DicOOo 1.5.5
<ffffu> set /etc/openoffice/dictionary.1st to +r for all
<dystopianray> ffffu: it's not locked, click on the icon on the left of the window border heading, click 'advanced -> speical application settings' and force the window to a greater size
<ExpositionOfEvil> can someone help me
<ExpositionOfEvil> with my http server
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: you have to tell us the problem first
<ExpositionOfEvil> ok
<unix_infidel> anyone here done a herd to beta distupgrade yet?
<ExpositionOfEvil> when I connect to my server I get my linksys settings
<ExpositionOfEvil> ...
<PhinnFort> hmm, i get "dd: reading `/dev/hdc': Input/output error" every 946 kb until about 2 mb
<dystopianray> PhinnFort: drive sounds pretty screwed
<ExpositionOfEvil> has never happened to me before
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: how are you connecting to it? are you connecting via a lan? or over the internet?
<ExpositionOfEvil> lan
<ExpositionOfEvil> before I could connect to it
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: are you connecting ot the right ip address?
<ExpositionOfEvil> yes
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: it's the old drive from my 486, i thought maybe i could play around with it in qemu
<ffffu> ic got the size right now..
<ExpositionOfEvil> and linksys comes up on my computer ip
<ExpositionOfEvil> not my net ip
<ffffu> its connecting to server coutning down 5..4..
<ffffu> and hang
<ffffu> hmmm!!!!!
<dystopianray> ffffu: just wait
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: are you absolutely certain that you have the correct ip??
<ExpositionOfEvil> yes
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: try going to http://localhost
<ExpositionOfEvil> unknown
<ExpositionOfEvil> thats wierd
<orange1> someone say my name
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: try changing the IP of your router
<PhinnFort> orange1 is a prick
<PhinnFort> :D
<orange1> ....
<ExpositionOfEvil> reset?
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: no, change the ip
<dystopianray> what happens if you browse to you router's ip?
<ExpositionOfEvil> I get the settings
<ffffu> waiting..
<ExpositionOfEvil> then if I got my other ip its the same
<dystopianray> PhinnFort: that's likely to break his entire network
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: do you have some crazy iptables rule that is redirecting incoming connections?
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: he can change it back afterwards
<ExpositionOfEvil> I got no iptables set
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: try to flush your iptables
<PhinnFort> sudo iptables -F
<ExpositionOfEvil> yep
<ExpositionOfEvil> no output
<PhinnFort> still happens?
<ExpositionOfEvil> let me see
<PhinnFort> it shouldn't
<ExpositionOfEvil> yup
<AniHatzis> Today I experience often trouble to launch some of my applications: Kontact, Konqueror, KWallet. They start (I can see the processes), but I can't see dialogs in KDE. I have to reboot or restart session... not sure what exactly helps (sometimes nothing of both)
<ExpositionOfEvil> its asking for authorization to access router configs
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: i assume the webserver is on your local machine?
<ExpositionOfEvil> yes
<PhinnFort> what happens when you try to go to 127.0.0.1?
<AniHatzis> Kubuntu 6.10
<ExpositionOfEvil> problem
<PhinnFort> ?
<ExpositionOfEvil> unable to access
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: are you sure your webserver is running?
<PhinnFort> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: what ip address is it that you think is yours?
<ExpositionOfEvil> private =)
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: also, do an ifconfig -a
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: if you type in your external IP, you will get the router
<PhinnFort> because it's the router that's handling it
<dystopianray> no I want the internal lan ip
<PhinnFort> *s/dystopianray/exposition
<ExpositionOfEvil> 192?
<ExpositionOfEvil> 192.128.1.105
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: your public/external/internet ip will always get you to your router
<PhinnFort> or it should
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: yes, what is the ip address that you think is yours
<orange1> where are all the sounds stored ?
<orange1> soundfiles
<dystopianray> orange1: sounds for what?
<PhinnFort> orange1: /usr/share/sounds maybe?
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: what ip does your router have?
<orange1> PhinnFort: thanks ....pri....
<PhinnFort> np
<ExpositionOfEvil> uhh
<ExpositionOfEvil> ohh
<ExpositionOfEvil> 192.168.1.102
<ExpositionOfEvil> inet address
<dystopianray> what happens if visit 192.168.1.102?
<waylandbill> 192.168.1.1 usually what linksys routers are factory set for.
<ExpositionOfEvil> lol
<ExpositionOfEvil> my site
<ExpositionOfEvil> thats local only tho
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: try using a php proxy to test your site from the outside
<PhinnFort> worldwideproxy.com or similar
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: oh, you mean your router config is coming up on your external ip?
<ExpositionOfEvil> yes
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: sounds like you have your router configured to allow remote administration
<dystopianray> ExpositionOfEvil: what is the model of the router?
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: he is on the inside
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: that wouldn't be remote
<ExpositionOfEvil> wrt54gl
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: try going to worldwideproxy.com and entering your IP
<ExpositionOfEvil> k
<dystopianray> is his router config appearing on his external ip?
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: only when on the inside, probably
<PhinnFort> i have experienced the same thing
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: what do you get?
<ExpositionOfEvil> connection timed out
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: your router doesn't allow remote administration;)
<ExpositionOfEvil> err
<ExpositionOfEvil> so if u connected to my site it would bring up the router
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: it would time out
<PhinnFort> ExpositionOfEvil: you haven't set up forwaring
<PhinnFort> *forwarding
<ExpositionOfEvil> hmm
<ExpositionOfEvil> what port?
<PhinnFort> on your router
<PhinnFort> 80
<ExpositionOfEvil> thanks
<PhinnFort> np
<ExpositionOfEvil> aye
<ExpositionOfEvil> I think I disabled that
<ExpositionOfEvil> I had that port set but disabled
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> try going to worldwideproxy again
<ExpositionOfEvil> thank you soo much!
<ExpositionOfEvil> works
<PhinnFort> if it is working, you should be getting your site;)
<PhinnFort> you are very welcome;)
<ExpositionOfEvil> =)
<ExpositionOfEvil> good night
<PhinnFort> nighty night
<PhinnFort> wtf
<dystopianray> hehe
<PhinnFort> is hdparm's good by default, in kubuntu?
<dystopianray> with himself no doubt
<PhinnFort> or his right hand
<dystopianray> PhinnFort: you're having trouble with it?
<PhinnFort> dystopianray: it's just a bit sluggish
<jeanmass> good night
<jeanmass> i've problems when to open wengophone
<zbenjamin> hi @ all
<jeanmass> ./wengophone: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<zbenjamin> is it possible to only allow root to change the system?
<Jucato> !sudo | zbenjamin
<ubotu> zbenjamin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dystopianray> zbenjamin: you want to turn off sudo?
<Jucato> root is really the only one that can change the system. sudo is a way to sort of temporarily give you root privileges.
<|orange|> hm
<zbenjamin> dystopianray, i want that you can get root privileges only with the root password
<dystopianray> zbenjamin: give root a password and don't put anyone in the admin group
<Jucato> zbenjamin: read that link above then
<|orange|> how can i tell if i have edgy or fiesty?
<zbenjamin> thanks for your help
<Jucato> |orange|: lsb_release -
<Jucato> |orange|: lsb_release -a
<|orange|> Jucato: thanks
<AniHatzis> Kubuntu 6.10: Since today I experience massive problems to launch apps (Konqueror, KWallet, Kontact,...). Processes are started, but no dialogs appear after "launch feedback" shown.
<|orange|> Jucato: how would i go about recovering some deleted files (drive was formatted)
<Jucato> hm? if you formatted the drive, I don't think you can recover files from it
<Jucato> not without specialized software
<_4strO> it's possbile with some soft
<_4strO> but dont know in linux
<|orange|> i know getbackdataNTFS for windows but nix.. no idea
<Jucato> yeah, like I said, specialized software :)
<_4strO> mmm
<_4strO> i have an idea where to find one :p
<|orange|> where
<epimeth> ahoy folks!
<dystopianray> use foremost to recover data
<epimeth> good command line torrent program anyone?
<chijin> rtorrent
<_4strO> Jucato: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
* Jucato points to |orange|
<dystopianray> rtorrent
<epimeth> cheers dystopianray
<dystopianray> testdisk doesn't recover files
<|orange|> if i wanted to get online at my school's limited connection but use my home pc's internet while at school -- what would i need to research
<dystopianray> |orange|: http://foremost.sourceforge.net/
<|orange|> dystopianray: apt-get is installing some things for me -- adept should have foremost right?
<dystopianray> |orange|: do you have to go through a proxy at school?
<dystopianray> |orange|: no idea, I only use the cli tools
<mikehunt> any java programmers in here?
<dystopianray> mikehunt: what sort of problem are you having?
<|orange|> mikehunt: depends - how good do i have to be
<epimeth> mikehunt: me
<|orange|> dystopianray: thats what im tryin to recover - my java projects
<epimeth> |orange|: what do you mean by 'foremost' ?
<dystopianray> epimeth: it's a tool to recover data from drives
<ubuntu> hi
<epimeth> dystopianray: oh...lol... missed your previous post
<epimeth> anybody heard of the Easy Star All-Stars?
<mikehunt2> I have an ArrayList<javax.mail.search.SearchTerm> and trying to get an array out of it, with toArray(), but there's some kind of casting problem
<|orange|> ubuntu ultimate has quite the gloomy look
<boidoc> anyone know the way to fix an error 21 with grub
<epimeth> |oran
<mikehunt2> specifically this:  ArrayList<SearchTerm> terms = new ArrayList<SearchTerm>();  //  then I add the terms to ArrayList  ;  SearchTerm query = new AndTerm((SearchTerm[] ) terms.toArray());
<epimeth> |orange|: what, exactly, is the error and the line?
<|orange|> epimeth: u mean boidoc?
<mikehunt2> it compiles fine but throws an error in Tomcat
<epimeth> SearchTerm is not of type Array
<epimeth> it compiles???  thats shocking
<mikehunt2> ....
<epimeth> |orange|: boidoc?
<mikehunt2> an ArrayList of SearchTerm will return an array of SearchTerm's with the toArray() method
<_4strO> epimeth: what about easy start allstar ?
<_4strO> epimeth: what about easy star allstar ?
<epimeth> _4strO: was at there concert last night... just excited about it :-)
<jeanmass> i've problems when to open wengophone
<jeanmass> ./wengophone: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jeanmass> i downloaded the deb from their website
<_4strO> epimeth: they play dark side of the moon in dub version ?
<_4strO> funny a friend just give me the CD yesterday :p
<zbenjamin> jeanmass, it seems that the libssl.so.0.9.7 library is not installed on your system
<epimeth> mikehunt2; SearchTerm is not of type SearchTerm[] 
<boidoc> stage 1.5
<boidoc> GRUB loading stage1.5
<boidoc> 
<boidoc> 
<boidoc>  GRUB loading, please wa
<jeanmass> shouldnt it be automaticaly installeD?
<boidoc> sorry for thqt
<zbenjamin> jeanette_,
<zbenjamin> jeanette_, sorry wrong nick
<jeanmass> i tried sudo apt-get libssl.so.0.9.7
<boidoc> thenm error 21
<jeanmass> i tried sudo apt-get install libssl.so.0.9.7
<jeanmass> but do not work
<epimeth> _4strO: select songs... they played about equal parts dub side, radiodread, and their own stuff
<zbenjamin> jeanmass, it should but maybe they forgot something look in your lib directories if you find libssl
<zbenjamin> /usr/lib /usr/local/lib
<jeanmass> ok
<jeanmass> there is /usr/lib/ssl
<rickympl> hello everyone, i'm having trouble with my kde taskbar, sometimes even though I close a window o program, that window remains in the taskbar, i can't close it or do anything with it, it just remains there and after a while it disppears
<dystopianray> jeanmass: libssl0.9.7
<jeanmass> dystopianray: ?
<dystopianray> jeanmass: install that package
<zbenjamin> jeanette_, you can do a apt-cache search libssl and the how the package is named
<jeanmass> ok dystopianray
<zbenjamin> jeanette_, wrong nick again... my keyboard must be broken ... sorry again
<zbenjamin> jeanmass, the apt-cache search tip was for you
<|orange|> it takes 45s to boot up to login -- but once i install ndiswrapper + wifi drivers - it takes almost 4 minutes... during bootup i hit ALT+1 to see whats loading -- its just scanning hd as
<jeanmass> zbenjamin: i dont know what that is
<|orange|> normal but takes 3-4x longer
<zbenjamin> jeanmass,  a command line programm like apt-get
<jeanmass> sudo apt-caches search libssl?
<zbenjamin> apt-cache
<jeanmass> and it gives me a similar package?
<zbenjamin> that should give you the name of the libssl package
<jeanmass> excenlent!
<_4strO> !apt-cache | jeanmass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeanmass> i installed the missing library
<_4strO> !apt | jeanmass
<ubotu> jeanmass: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<hacked_kernel> I get this error when opening synaptic "
<hacked_kernel> E: The package conexant needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<hacked_kernel> E: Internal error opening cache (1)
<jeanmass> and now wengophone works!
<dystopianray> jeanmass: you installed what I suggested?
<|orange|> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<epimeth> |orange|: eclipse is pretty good...
<|orange|> epimeth: yep - i like it
<|orange|> hm
<jeanmass> dystopianray: yes, the missing lib
<jeanmass> thanx mate
<mikehunt3> anybody like the scissor sisters?
<pc2> hey guys
<pc2> i have a ask.....
<_4strO> hey
<pc2> one ask
<pc2> i can.....??
<_4strO> no ... bye see ya ...
<_4strO> :p
<pc2> :)
<pc2> astro
<pc2> i need install amsn on my box
<pc2> but
<pc2> not have a password of root
<pc2> u can help me??
<Nullbyte> Whats the problem, pc2?
<_4strO> pc2: think it's not possible
<pc2> [12:49]  <pc2> i need install amsn on my box
<pc2> [12:49]  <pc2> but
<pc2> [12:49]  <pc2> not have a password of root
<Nullbyte> use sudo?
<pc2> mmm
<pascal> How do I copy users from one ubuntu machine to another... Just the users, not the files
<epimeth> pc2: what happens when you type 'sudo echo "test"' in the command line (without ')
<pc2> i have a kde 3.5
<hsystem-x> or you can use passwd with sudo and set a password for root ^^
<epimeth> pc2: and then enter your passwrod
<dystopianray> pascal: you want to mass copy a bunch of users?
<hsystem-x> then do a su ^^
<waylandbill> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pascal> dystropianrey yes
<pc2> the command for sett sudo password??
<pascal> dystropianray yes
<Nullbyte> So, does anyone know how I make ripping CDs faster? x)
<dystopianray> Nullbyte: buy a faster cdrom drive
<pc2> hehe
<_4strO> lol
<waylandbill> :)
<Nullbyte> dystopianray: Its not that easy, sadly
<pascal> dystopianray Do you know how to do it?
<_4strO> pascal : you can copy /etc/passwd
<hsystem-x> ok you can use sudo with your password. That will give you privileges to do what you want to do. But you also can assign a password for the root account.
<hsystem-x> Making sudo passwd
<hsystem-x> that will ask you for a password.
<dystopianray> pascal: copying /etc/passwd might work.. if the systems are identical enough
<pascal> dystopianray I don't need to do any more?
<pascal> they are
<pascal> top dollar :-) Thanks
<dystopianray> pascal: /etc/shadow will need updating too
<waylandbill> isn't /etc/passwd shadowed though?
<_4strO> pascal : u will only have the account on each box
<dystopianray> pascal: and /etc/group
<waylandbill> :)
<pascal> how?
<_4strO> not the home dir
<hsystem-x> then if you do that, you can login in the console as root.
<pabst> does anyone use Automatix?
<hsystem-x> making su.
<waylandbill> !automatix | pabst
<ubotu> pabst: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<epimeth> pc2: you really don't have to set the roort password... in fact, you probably shouldn't.
<epimeth> pc2: its best to just use sudo
<epimeth> pc2: when it asks for a password, it is *your* password, not root
<pabst> thanks
<pascal> dystopianray. So I copy passwd group and shadow. Do I need to run any command afterwards?
<hsystem-x> yeah but sometimes is annoying to do all the time sudo :S.
<hsystem-x> i personally use sudo.
<pc2> yes but i dont have a passwor of this machine
<pc2> do u understand??
<_4strO> lol
<Nullbyte> Did you steal it? o_
<waylandbill> pc2: I don't recommend setting a root password. you can always use sudo -i or sudo -s if you need to do alot of commands
<_4strO> he cant...
<pc2> mmm i try
<dystopianray> pascal: and /etc/group
<Nullbyte> Well, he can crack the password too
<dystopianray> pascal: I would diff these files to see exactly what is different, randomly coyp these files could break things
<pascal> dystopianray: ok
<dystopianray> crack a password? just boot a livecd, chroot and run 'passwd'
<pc2> i can crack the password of root??
<Nullbyte> Thats not always a possibility :B
<pc2> and in my situation??
<dystopianray> pc2: do you own this machine?
<epimeth> pc2: then how are you using the machine?
<Nullbyte> Yes you can, but doing it the livecd way is easier, in your case
<Nullbyte> Oh yeah, and how did you log in?
<pc2> i dont own this machine
<hsystem-x> ohh ^^
<Tirant> estoy o no estoy ???
<pc2> i am a normal client in this machine
<hsystem-x> estas.
* _4strO think pc2 is in school or in office
<Nullbyte> Then you shouldnt install stuff on it, pc2
<pc2> exact
<Tirant> la verdad es que no se donde estoy
<dystopianray> pc2: you will likely be disciplined for install software, if you need something, ask the admins
<hsystem-x> Irc, canal de Kubuntu.
<pc2> tirant abla espanol??
<Tirant> es la primera vez que conecto esto
<_4strO> Nullbyte: that the reason why he haven't the root paqsswd :p
* |orange| thinks pc2 is trying to impress those around him
<Nullbyte> 4strO: orly
<Tirant> si, hablo espaol
<hsystem-x> este es el canal para suppor de kubuntu
<hsystem-x> support*
<Nullbyte> I guess so too, orange
<waylandbill> pc2: if it's someone else's machine, maybe they can install it.
<_4strO> !es | hsystem-x
<ubotu> hsystem-x: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<elbing> Tirant, come with us to #kubuntu-es. There we talk spanish xD
<Tirant> como puedo seleccionar el canal al que quiero ir ?
<|orange|> !spanish
<elbing> type /join #channel
<Tirant> vale, gracias
<elbing> ;)
<hsystem-x> lol ^^
<hsystem-x> i prefer english ^^
<|orange|> lol
<|orange|> hsystem-x: so do i
<elbing> hey khaled mardam bey has the blame. With mirc most of people have not idea about IRC
<|orange|> dystopianray: foremost - have u used it before?
<epimeth> !he
<ubotu>         :
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<dystopianray> |orange|: no
<|orange|> how can i tell if a process is taking up juice?
<elbing> what kind of juice? orange juice?
<waylandbill> top
<|orange|> elbing: sure
<chijin> IRC was originally invented in the city i live in
<elbing> heh
<hsystem-x> ^^
<|orange|> elbing: if its taking resources
<elbing> chijin, and can you sleep knowing that?
<chijin> elbing: heh
<hsystem-x> you can open KSysGuard to see how much resources a process is taking.
<epimeth> waylandbill: was that purposely obscure? :-)
<epimeth> |orange|: top
<elbing> or ps -A, and maybe viewing /proc
<waylandbill> epimeth: not purposefully. :D
<|orange|> epimeth: oo u meant top as in a command -- i just ignored it before
<hsystem-x> it is located on the system section in the K menu ^^
<epimeth> waylandbill: if I didn't know any better, i'd have thought you were directing me to see above... at the *best* case :-)
<epimeth> |orange|: yes :-)
<elbing> very nice program, top
<waylandbill> ksysguard's process tab can be brought up by simply hitting ctrl-esc
<hsystem-x> ^^
<|orange|> top is telling me that kvirc is taking 100% cpu usage
<elbing> yes, but we love konsole xD
<|orange|> cant be right..
<waylandbill> maybe next time I'll just say 'man top
<waylandbill> or just obfuscate it. :-)
<elbing> re ernesto
<JohnFlux> |orange|: you should be using konversation :-D
<epimeth> waylandbill: isn't that how it normally is, tho?  I enjoy it the other way, but the classics are often best :-)
<hsystem-x> ^^.
<elbing> of course: I prefer casablanca before gladiator
<elbing> :p
<epimeth> |orange|: its called leakage... not everyone makes high quality software
<elbing> one vote for classics
<hsystem-x> automatix have been down a while. LOL
<|orange|> JohnFlux: lol yes yes - but i found this already (preinstalled) on the desktop - it looks like a nice client
<waylandbill> when konversation is mdi, I'll then use it.
<epimeth> |orange|: you just *had* to be different, didn't you?!? well *that* is the price you pay, my friend!
<Jucato> waylandbill: better start filing that wish then :P
<|orange|> ubuntu ultimate ... gnome based but filled with kde progs
<epimeth> Jucato! whened you get here?
<pc2> hey guys but the command for identify in this server?'
<Jucato> epimeth: when you weren't looking (hiding behind JohnFlux
<waylandbill> Jucato: no doubt
<|orange|> let me restart kvirc - brb
<epimeth> pc2: que???
<maki> i run autoremove and then i reinstall systemsettings and kcontrol but i dont have some options
<pc2> the command for identify.....
<elbing> type /msg NickSrv IDENTIFY or look ate MOTD for one time in your life
<rickympl> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Jucato>  <-- |orange| has left this server ("KVIrc 3.2.4 Anomalies http://www.kvirc.net/"). <--- Anomalies? no wonder it was eating up the cpu :)
<epimeth> elbing: don't be mean!
<elbing> ok I'll shut up
<epimeth> pc2: /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
* elbing backing underearth
* epimeth kicks dirt into the hole
<elbing> I hate you epimeth
* epimeth cries a little, inside
<pc2> [Errore]  NickSrv: nessun nick/canale con questo nome
* elbing sleepin' into his hole
<pc2> ??
<orange1> now trying xchat - seems to be popular in add/remove list
<chijin> nickserv, not nicksrv
<epimeth> pc2: necesitas hacer registration
<elbing> hey hear chijin, in his town they invented IRC :p
* CarinArr ponders how she ended up in 
<chijin> elbing: i actually study in the department where irc was born!
<CarinArr> er bleh
<CarinArr> in #irchelp i was going to say
<CarinArr> sucks when you're being sarcastic and hit the wrong key
<elbing> chijin: telll to God about poor people in this channel :p
<elbing> s/telll/tell
* CarinArr mutters about stupid laptops putting the # in the wrong place
* epimeth wonders what sort of laptop CarinArr is using... his has it above the 3 just like everywhere else
* epimeth starts getting angry at english keyboards for switching things up and putting it elsewhere
<dystopianray> maybe he has a fench keyboard, and the # is on the R key or something
* epimeth gets really angry at german keyboards for switching the y and z... and hiding the underscore!
<dystopianray> french *
* Jucato is more annoyed at an Fn button being at the bottom left corner of laptops
<CarinArr> epimeth: uk keyboard
* elbing pray to Lord about holocaust of laptops in the world
<epimeth> Jucato: *that* kills me... and mine is not, too! I keep hitting ctrl pageup trying to raise the volume... mine is between lcrtl and 'windows' buttin
<pc2> hey guys if i dont remember my password to acces at server??
<epimeth> s/buttin/button
<elbing> chijin: ist hot in Finland these days?
<CarinArr> should be right left of the enter key, but this keyboard has it above the enter key and has the enter key double width
<epimeth> CarinArr: I take part in your misery and sorrow... my friend has one of those
<elbing> pc2: take paper an a pencil, write your password and give it to your mom. It's the very best backup you can do
<stefano_> help me
<CarinArr> actually.. it's not the uk keyboard that's the problem, all my keyboards are uk ones, just this one has moved the  key;)
<epimeth> stefano_: yes, sir!
<pc2> elbing fuck
<epimeth> CarinArr: then I pity you and your foreign ways
<elbing> ah man, don angry with me :p
<CarinArr> better than the thinkpad that has the fn key at the bottom left corner instead of ctrl
<epimeth> pc2: language!
<epimeth> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<myTB|Tanuva> hmm.. Ive just booted may sys and emerald wont start anymore, but beryl itself does... Trying to start it manually (emeral --replace) results in... nothing...
<elbing> I'm sorry pc2, it was just a joke
<myTB|Tanuva> *my
<pc2> ok
<myTB|Tanuva> any idea how to get it to work again?
<pc2> yes
<pc2> help me for example
<CarinArr> myTB|Tanuva: have you tried moving the .emerald folder temporarily to see if it's a setting in there causing the problem?
<myTB|Tanuva> no. gonna try that...
<elbing> maybe dpkg reconfigure emerald
<epimeth> pc2: no recuardas el password, o no registrar el usario?
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<myTB|Tanuva> I could make aptitude do a complete reinstall, but that wouldnt be the nice way...
<epimeth> Jucato: fine... I'll pm him :-p
<CarinArr> myTB|Tanuva: normally it's just a setting somewhere messing things up
<Jucato> epimeth: actually, you could just bring him over to those -es channels :)
<epimeth> Jucato: foreign channels! never!
<Jucato> O.o
<epimeth> pc2: come to #kubuntu-es... jucato will kick me if I keep talking en espanol :-)
<pc2> epimeth i dont remember the passwor
<Jucato> pc2: oh that's a problem...
<elbing> epimeth: I can see you in kubuntu-es :p (ooops, I forgot back my hole)
<pc2> yes
<myTB|Tanuva> CarinArr: the problem may be caused by the new xorg.conf written by the nvidia-configuration-thing - it also made xorg use a us kb layout...
<CarinArr> myTB|Tanuva: it might have wiped the ARB setting thing
<myTB|Tanuva> yea that could be the prob, taking a look at the config..
<pc2> if i have lost the password... for rescue???
<CarinArr> er argb even
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ThomasZ> I'm running kubuntu-edgy with libc 2.4-1ubuntu12.3   I'm wondering if there are known problems since my own software started to crash in things like malloc() (according to gdb)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@202.150.76.245]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@202.150.76.245]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<myTB|Tanuva> yep the special settings are gone, need to set them again.
<pc2> jucanto
<pc2> jucato
<CarinArr> pc2: when did you last use the nickname?
<pc2> one day
<Jucato> pc2: sorry, no idea. if you lost it
<pc2> it possible?'
<CarinArr> pc2: bleep wrong answer.. have you tried getting your own nickname instead of using someone elses?
<pc2> its very simplex ptoblem
<pc2> no no i dont remember .....
<pc2> the my nick name register is elm4t4d0r
<pc2> but i dont remember passwoer
<pc2> password
<epimeth> pc2: speak to ompaul, he'll set everything up for you
<CarinArr> pc2: this really isn't a helpchannel for this sort of problem
<Jucato> that is not a "simple" problem
<elbing> http://www.freenode.net
<epimeth> you talk to him by typing /msg ompaul "your message"
<pc2> epimeth yes but if o dont register it i dont can speak
<epimeth> pc2: have you tried?
<epimeth> pc2: I think you can talk to staffers even unregistered
<rigved> Nullbyte: hey
<rigved> Nullbyte: I wrote to u on gmail with some ebooks... the mail just bounced back
<rigved> Nullbyte: Are u there brother
<Nullbyte> rigved: Oh, dang
<rigved> Nullbyte: how u doing
<Nullbyte> rigved: Quite well! Cant we talk in some channel? :)
<rigved> Nullbyte: does gmail not accept chm attachments
<rigved> sure
<Nullbyte> #rigved?
<waylandbill> if it doesn't, gzip tarball them. :-)
<Nullbyte> good idea :o
<rigved> ya
<tackat> Ok, I uploaded Marble to kde-apps: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Marble+-+Desktop+Globe?content=55105
<[pyro] > oops ran my machine out of space
<[pyro] > time to burn some dvd's
<frojnd> why is my usb 2GB space so slow?
<frojnd> do I have to install some aditional drivers for that kind of USB ?
<AniHatzis> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<frojnd> !usb stick
<myTB|Tanuva> frojnd: I dont know if it applies to usb drives, too, but you may try enabling dma mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb stick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<AniHatzis> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tavanu> xvbcv
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  :)
<N6REJ> morning all
<AniHatzis> !kio_file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kio_file - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AniHatzis> !kio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AniHatzis> hi :)
<N6REJ> anyone know what "umb upper memory limit =ece6" means?
<AniHatzis> !kdeinit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeinit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !pm the bot
<Jucato> !botabuse | AniHatzis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm the bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> AniHatzis: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<AniHatzis> sorry
<LjL> !pm the bot is <alias> botabuse
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> and do see !bot, there are facilities for searching for factoids
<LjL> !find kdeinit | or files
<AniHatzis> LjL: sorry again, and thanks
<ubotu> or files: File kdeinit found in kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4c2a, kdelibs5
<lucas_> Hi
<lucas_> I'm looking for the feisty's channel ?
<stdin> lucas_: #ubuntu+1 and #kubuntu-devel (for kubuntu specific)
<AniHatzis> i think #kubuntu+1
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1
<AniHatzis> ok :)
<lucas_> k because kubuntu+1 seems to be empty
<lucas_> thank you
<Nullbyte> Do any of you guys know anything about DRI on ATI cards? :x
<BluesKaj> Nullbyte, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<AniHatzis> Any idea where I can learn why some of my KDE apps are not launched with a window and others do..., e.g. Konqueror has no dialog if started as normal user, but with kdesu it works fine.
<BluesKaj> Nullbyte , then ch.oose "Instructions for 6.10 (Edgy)"
<BluesKaj> err choose
<dystopianray> AniHatzis: are there any errors in ~/.xsession-errors? or if you run the apps from a terminal, is there any error output?
<Nullbyte> Thanks BluesKaj, but I kind of tried that
<AniHatzis> dystopianray: I tried from terminal: no error output. no message. nothing. There is the cursor idling, like the same as it would work. but no dialog.
<Mena> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Mena> Hi
<Mena> I installed Xp again after linux but this time i know the steps to enable the grub and i did it and nothing happned any idea ?
<raffytaffy> anyone haveany clue as to how to find out my ISP's MTU?
<dystopianray> raffytaffy: ring them and ask
<raffytaffy> ok thanks. since were are on the subject of MTU ..can a router with a MTU to high or to low cause itself to drop connection?
<AbortD> kubuntu is reading my wireless card but when i try to connect it says failed anyone know y?
<MinceR> you could try pinging one of their routers with increasing packet sizes with the no fragment bit set
<MinceR> there are probably programs to do this already
<dystopianray> AbortD: what wireless card do you have?
<AbortD> WMP54g
<AbortD> linksys
<AbortD> it worked before
<AbortD> on different installs
<raffytaffy> any of you guys notice the odd issues regarding swap space not mounting lol
<dystopianray> raffytaffy: I don't think it'll drop connections, but there will be packet fragmentation with too high a MTU
<raffytaffy> i c
<AniHatzis> please..... what's that?!? 10 minutes ago I tried to start Kontact. It didn't work (my "no dialog" problem of the day). And now, out of the sky, it started! I'm getting nuts!
<MinceR> that's nice, i have to go to the shop to get nuts
<AniHatzis> :))
<raffytaffy> this UUID buisness making it hard to compile and install kernels hehe
<Mena> I installed Xp again after linux but this time i know the steps to enable the grub and i did it and nothing happned any idea ?
<raffytaffy> try super grub disk?
<AniHatzis> *snief* now even Konqueror comes with dialog again... I don't know what happens with me. I fall in love with Kubuntu, now it's playing tricks with me. :))
<Mena> raffytafyy, you mean by floppy
<Mena> raffytafyy, but how to do it or use any startup floppy ??!! :D
<raffytaffy> well first i would try mounting the partition ; chrooting into it
<raffytaffy> and seeing if the grub is in right place perhaps...just a thought
<Mena> its in the right place
<AbortD> dystopianray any idea?
<raffytaffy> i dont use floppies on this laptop. i use my sabayon dvd to fix my buntu grub
<dystopianray> AbortD: what driver does it use?
<AbortD> ehhhh
<AbortD> let me check
<CarinArr> you can use the live cd as well
<raffytaffy> yup^
<Mena> i did the grub steps (root (hd0,?) and then setup (hd0,?) and at first i searched the /boot/grub/stage1 and its in the place i wanted to be in the root ....So
<AbortD> i used to be able to connect to the internet from the live cd with the ubuntu copy
<raffytaffy> (hd0,#) not ?
<Mena> its in my case (hd0,0)
<raffytaffy> hda1 is your root yes
<Mena> Yes
<raffytaffy> when u run setup
<raffytaffy> u only put
<raffytaffy> (hd0)
<raffytaffy> no second #
<Mena> yes bec i cant find hda1
<Mena> in the stage i
<Mena> 1
<raffytaffy> if your root is hda1 :  grub  --> root (hd0,0) ---> setup (hd0)
<CarinArr> so find /boot/grub/stage1 returns (hd0,0)?
<AbortD> dystopianray WMP54G ver.4.1
<AbortD> i guess thats it?
<Mena> CarinArr, yes
<AbortD> http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Download_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115417109934&packedargs=sku%3D1150490054358&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=0993454358B03
<CarinArr> yeah, what taffy says
<AbortD> thats the webpage for it
<Mena> raffytafyy, ok
<raffytaffy> ive done grub reinstall a million times lol
<Mena> raffytafyy, but nothing happened after this steps
<CarinArr> i had to do it the other day
<Mena> andd i also installed it again befor all this steps
<CarinArr> slightly worried about having to do it a week into using a brand new laptop tho
<raffytaffy> your windows is (hd0,1) then
<CarinArr> but everything works fine so far fingers crossed
<Mena> raffytafyy, its on hda3
<raffytaffy> whats hda2
<Mena> hda2 swap
<N6REJ> can anyone recommend a good distro for a K62-383 laptop?
<raffytaffy> n6rej : lfs
<N6REJ> raffytaffy: lfs?
<raffytaffy> linux from scrtch
<raffytaffy> scratch*
<N6REJ> raffytaffy: OIC
<N6REJ> k
<raffytaffy> Mena : are you installing grub from a live session?
<Mena> Yes
<raffytaffy> do you mount hda1
<rickympl> help, my print screen button doesnt take a screenshot anymore
<Mena> i dont remeber
<Mena> but i guess yes
<raffytaffy> ok
<dystopianray> AbortD: I need to know the driver it is using, the model of the card is irrelevant
<AbortD> rt61?
<AbortD> either that or its rt2500
<raffytaffy> Mena ; you installed windows and this problem happen
<raffytaffy> yes?
<Mena> yes
<raffytaffy> ok and you search for stage 1 yes?
<Mena> i forgot to install it first
<Mena> yes
<raffytaffy> please do this instead
<Mena> ok
<raffytaffy> as root type grub : then type "find /boot/grub/stage2
<dystopianray> AbortD: I think I recall someone else saying that a recent upgrade broke that driver, there is probably a bug report for it
<raffytaffy> this should yield something like hd0,1
<dystopianray> AbortD: have you tried booting an older kernel and seeing if it works?
<raffytaffy> then type root "result here"
<AbortD> how do i boot a old kernel :)
<Mena> ok
<raffytaffy> then "setup" (hdo)
<raffytaffy> this should work
<Mena> ok
<dystopianray> AbortD: when grub starts, press 'esc' and it'll bring up a list
<Mena> Thanks :)
<raffytaffy> ok
<raffytaffy> AbortD you can manulayy enter the kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rickympl> actually all my user defined keyboard shortcuts are not working, I had Win+k assigned to open k3b, and it no longer opens nor gives any error
* AbortD chases his tail
<manuel_> hi
<raffytaffy> given its installed lol
<AbortD> ok can i reinstall the drive?
<AbortD> driver
<AbortD> im stairing at it right now
<raffytaffy> what driver?
<AbortD> rt2500
<rickympl> i installed the suse kde menu, would that have anything to do with it?
<raffytaffy> suse kde menu on buntu?
<raffytaffy> abortD is this a driver u have to compile against kernel source?
<dystopianray> AbortD: I don't see how that'd do anything, you'd still have the same non functional driver
<dystopianray> AbortD: reboot into an older kernel and see if it works
<Mena> yes there is on kde-look.org a suse kde menu you can use it on kubuntu
<raffytaffy> dystopianary : if he has 3d driver...his old kernel will spew xserver error
<AbortD> k brb
<Mena> just install it
<manuel_> how can i change the namen of my kubuntuuser ? eg from manuel to steffen and the home dir schould be renamed too i mean an full name change with all subgroups and so
<raffytaffy> i think the 2.6.20.3 kernel has better netfilter support then 2.6.20
<dystopianray> manuel_: should just be able to change hte user name and home dir with vipw and then rename the old home dir
<manuel_> thx
<AbortD> i only see one kernel
<AbortD> thhen a recovery mode for the same kernel
<raffytaffy> AbortD is the old kernel installed?
<AbortD> no...
<AbortD> it was a fresh install of 6.10
<raffytaffy> well you can only boot what is installed
<raffytaffy> you can either install another kernel from apt-get or compile your own
<dystopianray> AbortD: have you not performed updates?
<AbortD> i cant apt-get with no internet :)
<AbortD> with no internet no :)
<raffytaffy> thus no updates ahh
<AbortD> mhmm
<raffytaffy> u have no way to get connected?
<AbortD> unless i decided to take my pc apart and bring it downstairs
<raffytaffy> how much space do you have available
<AbortD> where?
<raffytaffy> on the HD in question
<AbortD> alot
<frojnd> I have some problems installing dma.. My usb device is /dev/sdc1 and now I don't know how to start dma. Should I like sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc  ??
<AbortD> like 60 some gigs
<raffytaffy> ok ..install 6.10 a second time
<raffytaffy> lol
<AbortD> why?
<raffytaffy> bcse u have no net to get new kernel
<dystopianray> frojnd: a sata drive? dma is enabled by default
<dystopianray> frojnd: oh wait, usb, yes dma is also enabled
<dystopianray> frojnd: dma is only a concern for old ide drives
<raffytaffy> unless : you d/l stuff downstairs onto a cd or sumfin and bring it upstairs
<raffytaffy> or go to radio shack and buy a cable
<frojnd> dystopianray: I don't think it's enabled... couse when U: sudo hdparm /dev/hdc there is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11652/
<AbortD> i am downstairs with a cdr in :)
<dystopianray> frojnd: hdparm is for hard drives, not usb devices
<frojnd> oh
<dystopianray> only for ide hard drives
<AbortD> why would the driver be broken if i reinstall it?
<dystopianray> AbortD: it'll be just as broken as it is now
<dystopianray> AbortD: reinstalling will make no difference
<AbortD> why though?
<rickympl> raffytaffy, yes, suse kde menu
<raffytaffy> rickympl : on buntu? lol
<dystopianray> AbortD: why would it make any difference? :S it's the exact same files, there is no magic
<CarinArr> AbortD: are yu trying to install the rt2500 with ndiswrapper?
<raffytaffy> i was gonna suggest he d/l a kernel from kernel.org and compile it...but shoot...you need alot of extra packages
<AbortD> i havent installed anything
<AbortD> and i dont feel in eed a kernel or the driver is borked
<rickympl> raffytaffy, whats so funny? its in the repos
<raffytaffy> wait...are u talking about SLAB
<rickympl> raffytaffy, let me check
<dystopianray> AbortD: you said the wifi doesn't work, so it must be a driver problem
<AbortD> CarinArr i can see the wireless network but i cannot connect it fails
<AbortD> it works but wont  connect
<dystopianray> I recall someone else telling me that rt2xxx was not working the other day
<dystopianray> AbortD: are you using network-manager?
<AbortD> im using kdes wireless utility
<rickympl> raffytaffy, kwin-style-suse2 its in universe
<raffytaffy> AbortD try sudo dhclient ra0
<AbortD> i have it set to dhc but ok brb
<raffytaffy> rickympl : i use kbfx menu:P
<rickympl> raffytaffy, didnt know of that one
<rickympl> raffytaffy, ill try it out, c if it solves my keyboard shortcuts prob
<raffytaffy> i dont suggest you use the one in repos...rather compile it on your own
<rickympl> raffytaffy, y?
<raffytaffy> bcse the repo one dont work like it should
<raffytaffy> infact it dont work @ all
<rickympl> raffytaffy, then wats it doing in the repos? LOL
<raffytaffy> just bcse its in repos dont mean its 100%
<raffytaffy> ever try to install fluxbox from the repos...when u log into it...u get a blank screen with nothing ..no options lol
<rickympl> never tried
<raffytaffy> just using it as an example
<raffytaffy> its there...but useless
<rickympl> ok, thx 4 ur help
<raffytaffy> :)
<raffytaffy> i didnt know i helped but ok
<rickympl> raffytaffy, u replied, which is some kind of help :)
<raffytaffy> ah well yeah..alot of ppl dont talk
<raffytaffy> 363 ppl ...3 talk lol
<rickympl> right
<raffytaffy> i guess rest are telepathic
<rickympl> i guess
<rickympl> g2g
<raffytaffy> ok
<AbortD> thx raffy
<raffytaffy> did it work
<AbortD> no i meant thx for making my comp burst into flames
<AbortD> haha yeah it did
<raffytaffy> lol ok
<AbortD> but i got one more question :P
<AbortD> am i able to install my monitor drivers?
<raffytaffy> u mean to enable 3d?
<AbortD> it wants to stick me in 60hz and have a screwed display
<AbortD> no i want my view fixed....
<raffytaffy> ok
<raffytaffy> thats easy
<raffytaffy> what are your paramaters? like 1280 x800 etc etc
<easytiger> whats the konqueror package called that gives you video thumnails. it autoremoved for no reason
<AbortD> the highest because its the only one i dont have to adjust
<raffytaffy> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   ----> scroll down to bottom and input your info
<AbortD> and that will fix it?
<raffytaffy> "1600x1200" is what i use...so i add that
<raffytaffy> leave the other ones in tact
<raffytaffy> save....restart xserver
<raffytaffy> should pick up the right dimensions
<AbortD> how do i restart the server?
<raffytaffy> ctrl + alt + backspace
<dystopianray> ctrl-alt-backspace
<dystopianray> or if you're keymap is screwed, shift+backspace
<dystopianray> your *
<raffytaffy> yes...those darn alaskan keymaps
<dystopianray> i've seen it happen on a simple dvorak keymap
<dystopianray> it's amazing how often you'd hit shift+backspace
<raffytaffy> yes im aware lol
<raffytaffy> then again alot of times ppl will have their num lock on and type with #'s lol
<easytiger> does no one know what the plugin is called for knoqueror video previews?
<kristjan_> is this also feisty support channel?
<CarinArr> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<raffytaffy> easytiger : flash player
<waylandbill> kristjan_: technically that's #ubuntu+1. got an issue?
<easytiger> raffytaffy: what?
<raffytaffy> u need flash player to view youtube type stuff
<easytiger> raffytaffy: not even close to what im asking ;)
<kristjan_> easytiger: I know what you need, wait
<raffytaffy> i thought u meant to view media on konq. :(
<easytiger> the thmnail previews in filebrowsing mode went awol when autoremove removed the package to do it. can't find that package name
<kristjan_> easytiger: libarts1-xine package
<pabst> anyone know of any good packet sniffing application, something like ethereal for use with kubuntu?
<easytiger> kristjan_: thanks!
<easytiger> pabst: wireshark
<waylandbill> pabst: wireshark
<easytiger> whih is ethereal
<pabst> eastiger/waylandbill: thanks...
<pabst> can i apt-get that?
<raffytaffy> snort
<raffytaffy> well its ids
<raffytaffy> ehh
<waylandbill> pabst: it's the successor to ethereal actually. :-)
<waylandbill> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<pabst> awesome
<pabst> installing now :)
<dystopianray> pabst: for security reasons, it's preferable to capture with tcpdump first, and then analyse the resulting file with wireshark, rather than have wireshark capture and analyse
<dystopianray> pabst: otherwise wireshark has to run as root
<waylandbill> dystopianray: doesn't promiscuous mode require root anyway?
<fdoving> tcpdump will need to run as root, but you don't have to run the graphical wireshark as root in that case.
<dystopianray> waylandbill: yes, so you'd use tcpdump or something
<dystopianray> ethereal has had many vulnerabilities
<fdoving> the question is, does it matter at all if you use tcpdump to capture? no info is lost, it's just saved in a file for wireshark to read.
<fdoving> if there is something fishy, it will be saved in that file. :)
<dystopianray> no it doesn't matter, it's capturing exactly the same data
<dystopianray> the only difference is that it won't be real time, you capture then analyze after with wireshark
<dystopianray> although, I'm sure that wireshark would be able to open the incomplete file during the capture
<fdoving> but you won't gain any security by using tcpdump, as the tcpdumped data is parsed by wireshark anyhow.
<dystopianray> yes but not as root
<fdoving> good point.
<dystopianray> you could run wireshark as user 'nobody' so it can't do anything
<dystopianray> except read
<raffytaffy> i cant get rid of these kernel updates in apt-get grrrrr
<dystopianray> raffytaffy: have you ran apt-get dist-upgrade?
<raffytaffy> uname[Linux Equinox 2.6.20.3 #1 Wed Mar 21 13:28:59 EDT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux] 
<abortd_> bah
<raffytaffy> im on custom kernel
<raffytaffy> i have no use for them lol
<abortd_> its still pinched in certain spots
<raffytaffy> yet it still wants to install them
<mike__> I have been testing "herd 5'" Wireless is detected but is flakey,It indicates a constant connection but browsing is hit and miss
<raffytaffy> i have edgy and feisty installed
<abortd_> what repositories should i enable universe and multiverse?
<mike__> Anyone have wifi issues with feisty and atheros on a laptop?
<raffytaffy> abortd its up to you....
<raffytaffy> i used source-o-matic to generate a huge repo list
<abortd_> well i forgot what i had last time :|
<raffytaffy> i also add debian repos
<abortd_> i wish my screen wasnt so gay
<waylandbill> raffytaffy likes to live on the edge. :-)
<raffytaffy> i use suse repos too
<raffytaffy> but not with apt-get but smart
<dystopianray> mikes__: I can try my atheros pcmcia card in feisty if you want
<waylandbill> I think I'll stick with ubuntu repos. :-D
<mike__> dystopianray, Please
<raffytaffy> i dont mind breaking things. only gives me reason to learn new stuff
<dystopianray> mikes__: I can only try in the feisty herd 5 livecd and the beta when it's released later today
<abortd_> what are back ports?//////////
<dystopianray> abortd_: a newer package that is available for an older ubuntu release
<waylandbill> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<raffytaffy> !source o matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source o matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raffytaffy> heh
<abortd_> whats security universe?//
<raffytaffy> abortd : is this for 6.10?
<mike__> dystopianray, I have no probs with pclos or sidux
<abortd_> yeah
<abortd_> i have to get taking off though
<abortd_> got some shit to do
<raffytaffy> check this out abortd -> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<abortd_> er sorry
<abortd_> didnt mean to cuss
<dystopianray> mikes__: they are other distros?
<mike__> (*_*)
<abortd_> thanks raffytaffy
<raffytaffy> gentoo used to be a good distro..its a big mess now
<abortd_> see you all in a bit
<mike__> dystopianray,  yes,herd 5 looks very nice and have found no other probs
<allen84us> hi
<allen84us> i need some urgent help
<allen84us> my apache 2.0 goes crazy
<dystopianray> mikes__: herd5 is where your atheros problem is?
<mike__> allen84us, hello
<allen84us> Invalid URI in request \x13BitTorrent protocolex
<mike__> dystopianray, Yes
<allen84us> this error msg keep on appear in my apache error log
<allen84us> any1 can help me ?
<allen84us> Invalid URI in request \x13BitTorrent protocolex
<allen84us> wat problem i face?
<raffytaffy> a lawsuit possibly
<raffytaffy> lol
<allen84us> huh?
<dystopianray> allen84us: sounds like somebody's torrent client is connecting to port 80 on your webserver or something
<allen84us> who can help me ?
<allen84us> then how i stop it ?
<mike__> dystopianray, It is interesting because debian etch does the same thing,indicates a constant connection but bwowsing is stop/start
<mike__> ^^browsing
<raffytaffy> mike__ its the netstat process most likley
<raffytaffy> if its FF
<CarinArr> i'm not at tesco no
<CarinArr> er wrong window:)
<mike__> raffytaffy, Please tell me more?
<allen84us> any1 can tell me how to solve my problem ?
<raffytaffy> FF has this odd behavior in 6.10 ..not sure about others...then when u use it..it opens a netstat process...check your system monitor
<dystopianray> mikes__: brb
<waylandbill> allen84us: it's not a problem. it's rejecting the client. if it's that much of a concern then blacklist the ip address.
<mike__> raffytaffy, ff=firefox?
<raffytaffy> yes
<mike__> It was the same in opera and konqueror
<allen84us> but there is so many different ip that keep on request bt
<allen84us> it seem nvr stop
<allen84us> do i need to restart my router and get a new ip?
<mike__> allen84us, normally
<raffytaffy> static ip
<carlos_> alguien espaol?
<allen84us> wat do u mean by normally?
<carlos_> necesito ayuda
<dystopianray> mikes__: so far so good, not having any issues
<mike__> allen84us, depends if it is "static" or not
<allen84us> no
<allen84us> my ip not static 1
<carlos_> necesito ayudaaa
<allen84us> dynamic ip
<Jucato> !es | carlos_
<ubotu> carlos_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dystopianray> mikes__: I have a belkin pcmcia card, AR512 802.11abg, connected to an ap via 802.11g and WPA
<mike__> dystopianray, All going well/
<mike__> ?
<dystopianray> mikes__: seems to be fine
<mike__> dystopianray, I feel the problem i am having will be very minor
<dystopianray> mikes__: what is the problem exactly? does it only happen with feisty?
<mike__> dystopianray, wireless comes up as connected but when browsing it is stop start,not a constant conection
<dystopianray> mikes__: browsing is fine here, although the herd 5 cd locks up pretty frequently which it has just done
<mike__> But it indicates that the connection is constant
<dystopianray> i went to /., digg ubuntu.com didn't have any problems
<dhq> which is the best application for a tv card
<donsw> alowwwwwwwwwww
<dystopianray> dhq: I like kaffeine
<dystopianray> dhq: if it's a dvb card
<dhq> dystopianray: i have no idea its a pcmcia card
<Mena-Smart> Hi
<cornelius> hi
<mike__> night guys
<mike__> 2:47am
<Mena-Smart> How to downlaod the PublicKey with terminal
<Mena-Smart> For the updates
<dystopianray> dhq: it's dvb if it's for digital television
<dhq> dystopianray: Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d0)
<dystopianray> dhq: do you get any /dev/dvb/* device when you plug it in?
<dhq> dystopianray: how do i install this device
<dystopianray> dhq: when you plug it in, run $ ls /dev/dvb/
<Mena-Smart> i got this i need the publicKey
<Mena-Smart> W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<Mena-Smart> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<Mena-Smart> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Mena-Smart> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Mena-Smart> Sorry :D
<dystopianray> !pastebin | Mena-Smart
<ubotu> Mena-Smart: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Mena-Smart> Ok Thanks :)
<dhq> dystopianray: well there is nothin
<dystopianray> dhq: can you pastebin your dmesg?
<dystopianray> dhq: do you know if it is for digital tv? or just analog tv?
<dhq> dystopianray: analog tv
<dystopianray> dhq: oh ok, umm, I think that creates /dev/v4l devices then
<dystopianray> I think tvtime can do v4l tv stuff
<Mena-Smart> : Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. (how to fix this this is my source.lst http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11658/  )
<dystopianray> dhq: pastebin your dmesg and I'll be able to help more
<dhq> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11659/
<dystopianray> dhq: ok, that seems to be starting up fine, does ls /dev/video0 exist?
<dystopianray> dhq: or maybe it's /dev/v4l/* i'm not sure
<fdoving> Mena-Smart: didn't it tell you which failed?
<dhq> dystopianray: /dev/video4 exists
<dystopianray> dhq: ok, cool, so the card is supported, you can use tvtime to use it
<Mena-Smart> Fdoving, no
<fdoving> Mena-Smart: my guess would be one of the beryl ones at the top.
<Mena-Smart> Fdoving, but befor it there is error bec of the public key
<fdoving> Mena-Smart: you can try to uncomment then (add a # in front).
<Mena-Smart> ok
<fdoving> Mena-Smart: ah, then you need to add the beryl-projects key to your apt-keys. they should provide info on how to do this along with their repository information.
<bernd> hi
<Mena-Smart> ok
<bernd> i have a problem to install the nvidia driver
<dhq> dystopianray: so i have to install tvtime
<dystopianray> dhq: it's the only app I knwo of that handles analog tv tuners, apart from mythtv
<bernd> i used the how to from the ubuntu wiki but only get the command line when i restart
<dhq> dystopianray: thankx i will give it a try
<bernd> can anybody help me?
<dystopianray> bernd: all you need to do is 'nvidia-glx' and then change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<dystopianray> bernd: install nvidia-glx i mean
<Jucato> bernd: did you remember to install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Jucato> (if you're on Edgy, that should be linux-restricted-module-generic)
<dystopianray> Jucato: restricted modules come by default
<bernd> i used this how to:http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nvidia-Grafikkarten?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<Jucato> dystopianray: only the -common but not the one needed by nvidia
<dystopianray> bernd: did you install nvidia-glx?
<dystopianray> Jucato: I have nvidia running with only installing nvidia-glx and changing "nv" to "nvidia"
<bernd> yes, i installed nvidia-glx
<Gandinux> Hello to everybody ;)   ... As I can see this is a common english fitted Channel. Does anyone know a channel in german where Kubuntu is supported?
<Jucato> dystopianray: then you already have installed the linux-restricted-modules for your kernel sometime before that
<Jucato> !de | Gandinux
<ubotu> Gandinux: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Gandinux> Thanks a lot :)
<bernd> thanks
<dystopianray> Jucato: no never, I only installed ubuntu a week ago, -common and -generic are all I have
<Jucato> dystopianray: you have linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<dystopianray> Jucato: it either came by default, or was pulled in by nvidia-glx
<Jucato> it's not by default, nor pulled by nvidia-glx. but it may be installed by some other metapackage
<dystopianray> I don't have anything else kernel related installed
* Jucato shrugs
<dystopianray> is there a command that will tell me what depends on it?
<Jucato> believe what you want. I'm just speaking from my experience and from others' as well
<bernd> #kubuntu-de
<PF-Away> yes
<wolferine> morning, someone offer some assistance to getting my FTPd up?
<dystopianray> wolferine: what ftp daemon are you using?
<wolferine> proftpd
<ubuntu> hello
<fakir> Hi all!
<ubuntu> hi fakir
<fakir> I have a problem during install nvidia driver on kubuntu 6.10
<fakir> After install the X server can't start
<Mena-Smart> jucato, its safe to upgrade to fiesty i mean testing it
<ubuntu> I'm sorry, I can't help you.
<Mena-Smart> from kubuntu
<Mena-Smart> without clean installation
<Jucato> Mena-Smart: it's more or less stable. It will be in beta in a few hours... but the warning still holds
<fakir> Backtrace:
<fakir> 0: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x81) [0x80c3971] 
<fakir> 1: [0xffffe420] 
<fakir> Fatal server error:
<fakir> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<fakir> Help me please!
<Mena-Smart> jucato, ok
<soulrider> hi eveyrone
<KaoticEvil> Jucato: Feisty is going beta?
<Jucato> supposed to be today
<KaoticEvil> sweet
* Jucato looks at his watch
<Mena-Smart> hhehe
<wolferine> hehe
<dystopianray> the guy who does the release, is in UTC+1, so it's like 4pm there, and he said it'd be released before he finishs work
<pixelation> what percentage of you guys use fiesty, I don't want to be left with no support... I'm pretty new.??
<wolferine> hehe
<MinceR> i use edgy
<wolferine> new == dont use fiesty :P
<pixelation> k
<pixelation> :)
<wolferine> just kidding
<wolferine> do what ever u want
<pixelation> seriously?
<pixelation> well...
<wolferine> lol
<Mena-Smart> jucato, i was going to update kubuntu do you think i should wait if i want to upgrade fiesty or its okayt if i update then upgrading to fiesty beta
<fdoving> pixelation: feisty should be pretty usable at this time. there will be a beta release today. only minor changes will be included for the final release.
<pixelation> the thing is, I'm new... and there is no unnoficial wiki and automatix doesn't support it, etc.
<wolferine> does fiesty have new rls of kde and gnome?
<dystopianray> wolferine: it has kde 3.5.6
<Jucato> Mena-Smart: I'd personally advise to wait until feisty, unless you want to help test some stuff
<Jucato> wolferine: Feisty and Edgy has KDE 3.5.6
<wolferine> and gnome?
<Jucato> (or at least you can upgrade to 3.5.6 on Edgy)
<Mena-Smart> okay i will wait :)
<pixelation> when is official feisty?
<Jucato> 2.18
<wolferine> oh, so a later rls of gnome
<Mena-Smart> i must change my source list do i rename edgy to feisty
<Jucato> around the 3rd or 4th week of april
<Mena-Smart> in the suorce list lines
<Jucato> Mena-Smart: no need
<Mena-Smart> ok
<Jucato> a new dist-upgrade tool  will do that for you
<pixelation> that's what I tried, just renaming the source list... I messed it ALL up LOL
<Mena-Smart> ok
<pixelation> but it was OMH
<Jucato> wolferine: the 6-month release cycle of Ubuntu matches with the 6-moth release cycle of GNOME. So that around 1 or 2 months after a new GNOME release, a new Ubuntu will be released
<Mena-Smart> jucato, i will run this tool manualy right bec i have clean install of kubuntu edgy
<wolferine> oh, good to know
<wolferine> you a developer?
<soulrider> does anyone know if its possible to compile c++ .net programs in windows ?
<soulrider> linux*(
<Jucato> soulrider: try mono
<wolferine> that was directed to you Jucato
<soulrider> im starting to learn c++ in college but i cant compile in g++ here =/
<Jucato> wolferine: well... yes and no.... but more on no...
<pixelation> Well, I already installed all the codecs and such from automatix, so since that's all done, maybe I should go ahead and upgrade, my system is telling me to.
<soulrider> thanks Jucato
<wolferine> hehe
<wolferine> in the k/ubuntu project, I meant
<Jucato> soulrider: why? GCC is available on Windows through cygwin... try asking in #ubuntu-programming or ##c++
<wolferine> every little bit helps :)
<Jucato> wolferine: I do user support mostly, bug hunting and marking here and there. and studying programming...
<pixelation> maybe if the system tells me to upgrade, I should upgrade???
<Jucato> Mena-Smart: the tool will be available for download through edgy-updates when the time comes
<wolferine> which languages?
<Mena-Smart> jucato, ohhh ok
<pixelation> I'm scared of loosing all my subtle settings and falling into a deep depression. heh
<Jucato> pixelation: just a word of caution, automatix has been known to make upgrading to a new release a bit more difficult
<Jucato> wolferine: C++
<pixelation> OK
<wolferine> ah, im a java guy
<pixelation> I might uninstall it, I mean, it's done with installing all the stuff for me.
* Jucato is not anti-non-C++... 
<waylandbill> the stuff automatix installs is just as easily installed manually really.
<raffytaffy> automatix should not be suggested to new ppl
<Jucato> actually, Feisty will make automatix a bit obsolete when it comes to codecs and media
<raffytaffy> it should only be used by those who can already do it all manually
<Jucato> raffytaffy: although that sort of contradicts their purpose.... but yeah...
<pixelation> waylandbill,... yeah if I wasn't retarted.
<pixelation> lol
<pixelation> I mean that in the dictionary sense too.
<waylandbill> Jucato: wait until you have an error using templates from the standardc++ library. It's like reading a foreign language. :-)
<pixelation> lol
<Jucato> pixelation: don't complain. on Kubuntu, we only needed to install libxine-extracodecs for most stuff (except WMA/V)... on Ubuntu, they had to install gstreamer-this, gstreamer-that
<Jucato> :)
<dystopianray> Jucato: wmv is supported with libxine-extracodecs as of feisty
<pixelation> Jucato, don't get me wrong, I love KDE.
<Jucato> dystopianray: I know. I think it was you who asked me to test it in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> or someone else
<dystopianray> Jucato: oh yeah that's right, I remember now, hehe
<pixelation> that's a good tip, thanks Jucato.
<Jucato> pixelation: nah. I"m just saying that we had it better :)
<Jucato> anyway, on Feisty, if you play a media that requires a codec, like in Amarok, a script will run to install it. it's already the same in Edgy
<Jucato> same w/ Flash and Konqueror
<KaoticEvil> yeah, i found that the other day when i tried to play an MP3 in amaroK
<KaoticEvil> was quite happy with the results
<raffytaffy> Jucato : i can see some potential exploits to such installs
<Jucato> raffytaffy: why? it just runs adept_batch
<[pyro] > raffytaffy: what exactly?
<raffytaffy> yes it starts a process. ...
<Jucato> and asks for your password
<raffytaffy> what if someone find a way to start a 100 of those processes
<Jucato> the script is open source btw
<raffytaffy> that can lag no?
<Jucato> no
<raffytaffy> o.0
<epimeth> Jucato: and if I had *just* sudoed something... last time adept-batch ran it didn't ask me for a password
<Jucato> you can't have 2 apt processes open
<Jucato> epimeth: that's a feature, not a bug
<raffytaffy> epimeth is right
<[pyro] > all bugs are just undocumented features ;)
<epimeth> I'm talking exploit
<Jucato> sudo is supposed to remember the password for a time period
<KaoticEvil> i had it once where i didnt need to put in my pass for every sudo.. i did it one time, and cant remember how :(
<Jucato> exploit from whom?
<raffytaffy> say you just install something...close terminal..and that auto install laucnhes
<[pyro] > KaoticEvil: sudo -i
<dystopianray> I tried to play a mp3 in amarok on herd5, amarok locked up
<Jucato> dystopianray: now *that* is a bug :)
<dystopianray> the codec install dialog locked up i mean!
<epimeth> dystopianray: yea... the codec thing was buggy
<Jucato> and I hope you reported it
<epimeth> its fixed now I think
<raffytaffy> i installed all codecs manually
<KaoticEvil> [pyro] : yeah, but that only last until you close that terminal window
<[pyro] > Jucato: no an undocumented feature ;)
<dystopianray> I had too many other issues that I forgot to report them all
<Jucato> raffytaffy: excuse me but I don't seem to understand you.
<dystopianray> I only reported one that really annoyed
<Shaezsche> what is the command to run fsk on next boot?
<Jucato> dystopianray: next time the bug comes up after official release, ask yourself why you didn't report it :)
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: touch /forcefsck
<Shaezsche> touch?
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: yes
<raffytaffy> hmm ... say you install something using sudo apt-get ...even if you close the term after...there is that short time period you could reopen terminal and sudo apg-get something WITHOUT having to input password
<KaoticEvil> [pyro] : i had it to where i *never* had to type in m pass for sudo
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: it's a command you run
<Shaezsche> i know
<Shaezsche> never run "touch" before th
<Shaezsche> o
<[pyro] > KaoticEvil: did you set that up?
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: it just creates the file /forcefsck, startup scripts will see that file and force a fsck, then remove the file
<epimeth> Shaezsche: "touch" creates / sets modified date to now for a file
<Shaezsche> i think my notebook's HD isnt fully supported by linux. last time fsck ran it had 10% non-contiguous
<KaoticEvil> [pyro] : yeah, it was a command i typed.. altho i can no longer remember what it was... this was many installs ago... way back on breezy
<Shaezsche> that cant be normal
<Jucato> raffytaffy: ok... so? you are talking about a sudo issue. not the script to install codecs
<CarinArr> i can't think why you'd actually want to remove sudo
<[pyro] > KaoticEvil: ah yes, now you mention it, i have done the same thing too.
<[pyro] > rings bells
<raffytaffy> well i was trying to correlate the two in my head somehow
<epimeth> Jucato: yes... but thats an easy way to get root priveleges...
<Shaezsche> how much non-contigious is ok
<Jucato> epimeth: so is sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> so is running Adept from the menu
<raffytaffy> apt-get moo
<Shaezsche> also, for some reason in any debian based distro glxgears only gives me 800 fps, while in mandriva i get 1300. I notice that my gaming on cedega reflects this percentage as well
<Shaezsche> any idea why? intel i915 chipset
<[pyro] > !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raffytaffy> pyro try it
<raffytaffy> its funny
<epimeth> Jucato: yea... but raffytaffy is saying that you can easily push a fake "codec" if someone ran sudo shortly beforehand
<[pyro] > hehe yeah ive done it :D
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: are they using different drivers?
<raffytaffy> epimeth seems to understand me
<raffytaffy> even thou it seems like a rather rare occourance it can happen
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: there was no glxgears difference when I moved from gentoo to kubuntu
<Jucato> epimeth: ok... howwould you push a fake codec?
<raffytaffy> with root access you can push anything
<epimeth> actually... thats not really true... where does feisty know to download codecs from?
<Jucato> epimeth: lol from the repositories where else?!
<raffytaffy> didnt automatix get cracked a while back
<epimeth> so screw it... it doesn't pose a security risk :-)
<Jucato> I already mentioned that it runs adept_batch
<Jucato> and adept only works w/ repositories
<Jucato> and it installs the codecs from Ubuntu's repositories
<epimeth> yea... raffytaffy got me riled up :-)
<raffytaffy> i was thinking to perhaps implement a --delay switch to apt-get ; meaning it dl's the program u want...but prior to install gives you option to check
<fdoving> raffytaffy: you can use -d, download-only.
<waylandbill> friggin mouse when on the fritz.
<[pyro] > raffytaffy: what, so are you going to check all the code before you install?
<fakir> [18:17]  <fakir> Backtrace:
<fakir> [18:17]  <fakir> 0: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x81) [0x80c3971] 
<fakir> [18:17]  <fakir> 1: [0xffffe420] 
<fakir> [18:17]  <fakir> Fatal server error:
<fakir> [18:17]  <fakir> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<Jucato> again, that's a sudo issue. nothing to do w/ the script that installs the codec
<raffytaffy> well you can scan for rootkits
<raffytaffy> i guess
<[pyro] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<epimeth> fakir: that tells us absolutely nothing
<KaoticEvil> [pyro] : any idea how to do that again? lol
<epimeth> fakir: what is the problem?
<berkes> can anyone give me a hint what logs to tail? Since a few days my x session suddenly simply stops and I am trown to the default KDM screen. All open apps and stuff are then killed too.
<[pyro] > KaoticEvil: i saw it on a forum i think. just searched for root access
* raffytaffy likes to examine things
<fdoving> berkes: $HOME/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<berkes> I /think/ its a hardware issue. Thougt it had to do with broken sections on my HDD, but so far no luck.
<KaoticEvil> i may try to find it again one of thse days
<waylandbill> nice nick KaoticEvil. creative. :-D
<raffytaffy> by broken sections u mean bad blocks?
<KaoticEvil> waylandbill: thanks.. been usin this nick for yeeeeeeeeeears
<fakir> epimeth, X server can't start after nVidia driver installing
<Shaezsche> when is feisty supposed to be final?
<dystopianray> april 19
<CarinArr> !envy | fakir
<ubotu> fakir: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<raffytaffy> fakir : check nvidia install log
<epimeth> fakir: you installed the wrong driver
<raffytaffy> lol epimeth
<waylandbill> KaoticEvil: I've been using mine a while too. :-P
<CarinArr> fakir: try using envy, it does all the work for you
<epimeth> fakir: check out envy above... but first put your old xorg.conf file back in place
<raffytaffy> to much automatic stuff beign spawned
<fdoving> berkes: you should start from a livecd and run fsck.ext3 with the -c options (scan for badblocks and add them to the badblock inode)
<epimeth> fakir: envy did not work for me, I had to get the drivers for nvidia's site... just a heads up :-)
<raffytaffy> berkes : or nuke the drive
<Shaezsche> how do you nuke a drive?
<Shaezsche> microwave?
<raffytaffy> !dban
<CarinArr> epimeth: really? what nvidia card do you have?
<berkes> fdoving: did that. no success yet.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dban - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[pyro] > Shaezsche: a big electromagnet
<raffytaffy> dereks boot and nuke - low level format
<epimeth> CarinArr: nvidia GeForce2 MX 400
<Shaezsche> what does that do?
<Shaezsche> destroy it?
<raffytaffy> excellent way to make it like new
<Shaezsche> are you joking?
<raffytaffy> no im not
<raffytaffy> low level format is very good
<CarinArr> epimeth: that a legacy one?
<berkes> almost done with DD-ing the old drive onto the new one.
<Shaezsche> so if i have a big magnet and rub it on my friend's laptop, he will lose his data?
<raffytaffy> http://dban.sourceforge.net/
<epimeth> CarinArr: borderline... I had to use old drivers, but none of the "legacy" drivers worked
<raffytaffy> dban is best nuker around
<[pyro] > Shaezsche: yep
<Shaezsche> would a large solar flare from the sun erase all the data on earth's hard drives:LO LOL OL?
<epimeth> Shaezsche: in one word: YES
<Shaezsche> ok, but will it format like normal?
<Shaezsche> it wont dmg my drive?
<raffytaffy> CIA use dban to wipe drives
<[pyro] > cant promise that
<[pyro] > :D
<raffytaffy> it does a 3x low level format
<epimeth> Shaezsche: actually... the solar flare thing is a big fear we all have... it will kill lots of electronics
* berkes wraps some tinfoil around his hdds and looks scared at he sun  :p
<CarinArr> i have four machines with nvidia cards of diferent ages, envy worked flawlessly with every one of them. Maybe i've just been luky
<CarinArr> lucky too
<[pyro] > epimeth: isnt that what the atmosphere is fore?
<[pyro] > for*
<waylandbill> I thought with smart on hard drives now, the manufacturers don't want you low level formatting
<epimeth> CarinArr: no... I'm just really really really unlucky :-)
<Shaezsche> is it true that If i am working on a paper in open office and my system completely freezes Thus causing me to do a Hard Reset, i will lose my data if i am on reiserfs, but not on ext3?
<[pyro] > waylandbill: yeah thats right, manufacturers always bitching and whining..
<raffytaffy> dban uses a simple linux kernel / you boot it from start up. and it does 3 passes @ your HD "nuking it" meaning a complete format
<epimeth> [pyro] : while we've done a good job fixing the hole in the ozone, I wouldn't say our protection is "optimal"
<waylandbill> [pyro] : hehe
<[pyro] > epimeth: lol
<[pyro] > epimeth: you sound like a diplomat ;)
* berkes thinks a dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda does the nuking pretty well, too. 
<epimeth> raffytaffy: I just use getright for low level... I think you can choose 1-5 passes
<dennis_> the release of the beta version was delayed to today...is there any official announcement at what time the beta will be available today?
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: on reiserfs you'll lose your data nd the fsck will bring back all crazy junk files
<epimeth> [pyro] : oh god no
<CarinArr> isn't there enough to be scared of without worrying about solar flares;)
<raffytaffy> u can choose more then 3 on dban
<raffytaffy> 3 is default
<Shaezsche> dystopianray: is that in debate?
<Shaezsche> or a fact
<dystopianray> berkes: except that it will take an enormous amount fo time
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: fact
<fdoving> dennis_: exactly NOW.
<epimeth> CarinArr: no point in being scared of them... if it happens, it happens... nothing we can do :-)
<Jucato> fdoving: oooh
<dennis_> fdoving: tnx
<Shaezsche> dystopianray: what filesystem do you use? would i lose it if i used xfs?
<raffytaffy> i think the polar ice caps will drown our puters long bfre a solar flare nukes them
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: xfs buffers heavily and so you will lose a lot if your system goes down
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: just stick to ext3 unless you have some specific reason not to
<Shaezsche> i want speed
<[pyro] > raffytaffy: yeah and the penguins will rule the world then
<Shaezsche> i got the need
<raffytaffy> penguins will drown without ice to live on
<dystopianray> Shaezsche: you're turning into a ricer
* epimeth starts rocking to great balls of fire
<Shaezsche> whats ricer
<berkes> Shaezsche: then I think a simple softraid has more effect then the FS.
<dystopianray> !ricer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ricer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> aww no ricer entry :(
<sandro__> hi all .. i just "found out" that i might be able to connect to our exchange2k3 server through "evolution" .. so running adept - requesting install for "evolutioN" results in 54 (!) packages to install, including at least 10 or more called "gnome_whatever" and "something_gnome" ... since im running kde i feel confused .. is it "save" to install evolution with the exchange connector or should i keep me hands off ?!
<ssickle> So will they be updating the repository with the Beta release?
<dystopianray> sandro__: evolution is a gnome app
<berkes> sandro__: unless you have other reasons then just exchange, i'd say: stick to kmail. kmail can do exchange too; afaiks
* raffytaffy runs evolution in kde
<dennis_> the beta folder has been created
<[pyro] > nn all
<berkes> you can run evolution on KDE fine, but it integrates horribly.
<dystopianray> beta is out!
<Shaezsche> i hope kubuntu feisty has better wireless support. Edgy didnt work for me, while dapper did
<epimeth> dystopianray: we know!
<dystopianray> :(
<srikanth> Hi..I am getting problems when trying to update ..... it keeps failing with the following message "gzip returned error code (1)"
<jhutchins> dystopianray: beta what?
<srikanth> any ideas??
<epimeth> dystopianray: now go sit in a corner
<dystopianray> jhutchins: feisty beta
<jhutchins> Ah, yes.
<dystopianray> where is the kubuntu feisty beta torrent?
<jhutchins> dystopianray: #ubuntu+1
<VR_> dystopianray, i dont think it's out yet
<raffytaffy> ants in your pants
<dystopianray> VR_: it is
<geniusvicks> How do I change from KDE to Gnome? Do I hav to download the entire ubuntu again ?
<dystopianray> jhutchins: i'm already there
<dystopianray> geniusvicks: gnome sucks :S
<raffytaffy> genui : sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop
<dystopianray> geniusvicks: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<raffytaffy> ubuntu-desktop **
<wolferine> what does the <Directory *> refer to in the proFTPd.conf?
<epimeth> geniusvicks: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato> geniusvicks: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<raffytaffy> sudo rm -rf
<raffytaffy> lol
<wolferine> the current connected users dir?
<Skuller> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<VR_> dystopianray, oh ok... i was still waiting for it. i guess it is out
<geniusvicks> dystopianray I beg to differ. KDE seems to be too slow and graphics heavy
<dystopianray> geniusvicks: gnome is more resource intensive than kde
<raffytaffy> geniusvicks : you can also use garnome
<geniusvicks> Or maybe coz I'm using Beryl ?
<Jucato> please don't go into a GNOME vs. KDE argument here
<epimeth> geniusvicks: probably
* raffytaffy isnt arguing
<Jucato> geniusvicks: anything that uses Beryl will be resource intensive
<CarinArr> geniusvicks: it'll be beryl for sure
<epimeth> can we not get into a kde/gnome discussion?
<Skuller> or XFCE
<dystopianray> twm is better than gnome and kde combined
<Jucato> epimeth: no. it's considered offtopic. there's #kubuntu-offtopic for that
<geniusvicks> But Dapper Drake (Gnome) wuz faster than Edgy Eft(KDE)
<epimeth> Jucato: reread my post
<Shaezsche> use the 386 kernel, its way faster
<Shaezsche> the generic one sucks
<Jucato> epimeth: ok :)
<raffytaffy> i have 5 dif DM's installed:P
<CarinArr> uhm..
<Jucato> !generic | Shaezsche
<ubotu> Shaezsche: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<CarinArr> how is 386 kernel faster?
<geniusvicks> Anyway when is the next Ubuntu release
<Shaezsche> i know
<CarinArr> wouldn't that defeat the purpose of generic?
<Jucato> geniusvicks: April 19 or later
<Shaezsche> the 386 one works much better
<Skuller> !686 | Skuller
<geniusvicks> Jucato thanks.
<raffytaffy> i cant stand 386 or generic
<Shaezsche> most laptops wont speedstep without the 386
<Shaezsche> raffy try mandriva, they have a ton of kernel options
<Skuller> \msg ubotu !i686
<raffytaffy> i install my own Shaezshe
<CarinArr> what's wrong with the generic one
<Shaezsche> raffy that sucks, when its time to patch them
<jhutchins> Skuller: Forward slash.
<Shaezsche> for security holes
<Shaezsche> i like doing that through the repo
<raffytaffy> i use ketchup to patch them auto
<CarinArr> i'm not arguing, just don't know that much about it
<raffytaffy> i dont mind the work
<Shaezsche> i dont know what that is
<Skuller> jhutchins: yes...i figured that..thnx
<raffytaffy> !ketchup
<ubotu> ketchup: update utility for linux-kernel sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8-0.1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 84 kB
<sandro__> sry had a phonecall - last thing i know is that ONLY evolution can handle exchange2003 servers
<sandro__> otherwise i have to stick with "outlook web access" :)
<nubuntu93> can someone tell me how to install a gnome theme? when i drag it to the theme preferences window, it says it's not the right file format.
<raffytaffy> did u unpack it first
<Skuller> what will happen if i  put alias vim=emacs in my /etc/profile?
<epimeth> sandro__: kmail syncs with exchange, too
<jhutchins> sandro__: Exchange servers can do standard pop and imap.  Connecting using the Exchange protocol requires a licen$ed client extension.
<epimeth> sandro__: and its okay to use gnome apps in kde
<Jucato> nubuntu93: try in #ubuntu
<nubuntu93> no, am i supposed to? sry im new to linux
<epimeth> jhutchins: but the whole point is to have the joint calendars/contacts/folders
<jhutchins> nubuntu93: kubuntu is ubntu with kde instead of gnome.
<nubuntu93> oh sorry
<raffytaffy> i call it all buntu
<sandro__> ok thank you .. so ill ask my admin to "activate" imap since i think its turned off and i try kmail .. if i dont succeed ill try my luck on evolution! thanks for your insights
<epimeth> sandro__: good luck!
<sandro__> thanks agaiN! :) have a nice weekend and also a nice cup of (k)ubuntu :)
<Skuller> can anyone please tell me what will happen if i  put alias vim=emacs in my /etc/profile?
<epimeth> what I'd like to know is why more people aren't using open xchange?
<Kobie> can some one help me please ?
<epimeth> Skuller: typing vim will run emacs
<epimeth> Kobie: just ask the question! :-)
<wolferine> what does the <Directory *> refer to in the proFTPd.conf?
<jhutchins> Skuller: Why don't you try it and find out?
<Skuller> epimeth: still no idea
<epimeth> Skuller: ???
<Skuller> jhutchins: umm....i got it as a result of @lart Skuller in kubuntu-offtopic
<Kobie> i use dsl connection , after a while it jut disconnects from it self and i need to do poff and pon dsl-provider again and again
<epimeth> Skuller: reguardless... it is a Good Thing to do
<fdoving> wolferine: all directories.
<Kobie> what can i do ?
<Skuller> epimeth: ok then...thanks...hehe
<raffytaffy> lower your MTU Kobie
<Kobie> MTU ?
<raffytaffy> oi
<Kobie> what's that ?
<Kobie> MTU
<raffytaffy> max trasmision unit
<epimeth> Kobie: Maximum Transmission units
<raffytaffy> alot of ISPs have it set low
<raffytaffy> yet routers and such are set to high
<jhutchins> Kobie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<raffytaffy> thus causing net dropping
<Kobie> and how do i do set it up ?
<epimeth> so you have to lower yours to match theirs
<Kobie> no
<Kobie> let me explain myself again
<Kobie> ok ?
<raffytaffy> ok
<Kobie> i use dsl connection , after a while it jut disconnects from it self and i need to do poff and pon dsl-provider again and again but a download continus but mozilla wont
<Kobie> now u understand me better ?
<raffytaffy> disable ipv6
<Kobie> thats ?
<raffytaffy> oi
<raffytaffy> in browser do "about:config"
<raffytaffy> see if ipv6 is on
<Kobie> just a sec
<wolferine> ah, ok
<wolferine> thanks
<Kobie> it dosent apper to be there
<Kobie> no ipv6
<raffytaffy> also u can "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<raffytaffy> and input these values:
<raffytaffy> alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off alias net-pf-10 off alias ipv6 off #alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<raffytaffy> save and reboot
<Kobie> are u talking to me ?
<raffytaffy> yes lol
<Kobie> ha ha
<Kobie> lol
<Kobie> you say this should do the trick
<Kobie> ?
<CarinArr> on a dual core machine, dyou have to do anything to make kubuntu use both cores?
<dystopianray> CarinArr: no
<raffytaffy> it may
<raffytaffy> nothing is defenite
<raffytaffy> defini8
<dystopianray> CarinArr: default kernel supports smp
<Kobie> u got another way ?
<CarinArr> dystopianray: cool, thanks
<raffytaffy> this way wont break anything...but may help..other ways may break stuff
<dystopianray> CarinArr: if you look at /proc/cpuinfo it should show two cpus
<Kobie> ya i see
<Kobie> ok lets give it a try
<Kobie> i'll be back
<BluesKaj> Kobie, raffytaffy... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<raffytaffy> blue : i just tell him how to do that a few lines up
<CarinArr> dystopianray: any idea why one processor says 1000MHz while the other says 2000?
<raffytaffy> carinarr : show me your unama -a
<raffytaffy> uname*
<dystopianray> CarinArr: cpu frequency scaling I guess, didn't knwo it worked properly with smp though
<CarinArr> dystopianray: so i shouldn't be worried about it?;)
<raffytaffy> is smp enabled
<raffytaffy> ?
<CarinArr> raffytaffy: yeah
<wolferine> need a hand with setting up my profTPd, have a bunch of issue, anyone experienced?
<dystopianray> CarinArr: no it's a good thing, your system will use less power and be cooler on average
<CarinArr> Linux ginger-laptop 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<raffytaffy> wloferine : use a php shell ..its the easiest way
<CarinArr> dystopianray: okay, cool;) thanks
<raffytaffy> !webmin | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<dystopianray> is it ok if I post my digg submission in here about ubuntu 7.04 release?
<raffytaffy> what :O
<CarinArr> only just occurred to me it might not be enabled by default
<wolferine> hehe
<jetsaredim> can someone help with a gtk problem with my kubuntu install?
<wolferine> thanks raffytaffy
<raffytaffy> ok
<jetsaredim> things like gaim and other gtk apps have a lot of rendered elements just black
<killermach_> how do  I display the history sidebar in konqueror? the other day I did a man: on DBI but now "man:DBI" doesn't work, I must be typing something wrong
<dystopianray> killermach_: man:/DBI ?
<dystopianray> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_Feisty_Fawn_Beta
<mhterres> Hi Riddel
<mhterres> oops
<mhterres> Riddell
<mhterres> :-)
<raffytaffy> what are the changes in beta
<raffytaffy> anything significant?
<mhterres> Is Kubuntu 7.04 Beta available ???
<mhterres> :-)
<ssickle> why would my keyboard stop working with the current 2.6.20-12 generic kernel? It is working fine with 2.6.20-8.
<dystopianray> mhterres: yes, see the link I posted
<dystopianray> raffytaffy: it has finalised artwork for one
<mhterres> where ? ;_0
<raffytaffy> anything else?
<mhterres> :-)
<dystopianray> oh you joined just after I posted
<mhterres> dystopianray, where did you post the link ?
<fdoving> mhterres: yes, http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/feisty/
<Hacking_Defined> hay
<AaronCampbell> Are there any limits on drive size in kubuntu?  Like the 2tb limit in Windows XP?
<mhterres> The final version date is avaliable ?
<Hacking_Defined> yes
<dystopianray> mhterres: final version is planned for april 19
<mhterres> great
<AaronCampbell> yay... feisty went beta!
<raffytaffy> ii cant seem to make partitions biiger then 190 gigs with gparted
<BluesKaj> raffytaffy , did tell him how to blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<raffytaffy> <raffytaffy> also u can "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<raffytaffy> <raffytaffy> and input these values:
<raffytaffy> <raffytaffy> alias net-pf-10 ipv6 off alias net-pf-10 off alias ipv6 off #alias net-pf-10 ipv6
<raffytaffy> <raffytaffy> save and reboot
<raffytaffy> that would be a no... lol...but i think this is sufficient ehh
<dystopianray> raffytaffy: I'm pretty sure I've made 200+GB partitions with it
<raffytaffy> what FS dyst?
<dystopianray> ext3
<raffytaffy> ahh i was trying to make fat32
<dystopianray> oh :S
<dystopianray> 200+GB of fat32 is insanity
<BluesKaj> dystopianray , no need to insult ppl
<Hacking_Defined> raffytaffy
<dystopianray> BluesKaj: It was not an insult
<Hacking_Defined> it didnt work
<fdoving> raffytaffy: if you use 8KiB block size, ext3 can handle 32TiB filesystems.
<Hacking_Defined> it just wont let me connect
<raffytaffy> hmm
<jetsaredim> raffytaffy: why would you want fat32?
<hw__> I want to share files over our network. But when I open the share dialouge it is greyed out and the error is half hidden. I guess to much text for 2 lines. What are the requirements to share files over the network? Install samba?
<Kobie> raffytaffy
<Kobie> it didnt work
<raffytaffy> for music storage
<raffytaffy> yes i heard you
<Kobie> it just wont let me connect
<Kobie> k
<dystopianray> hw__: yes, you'll need samba if you want to share over smb
<fdoving> hw_: basically, yes.
<jetsaredim> what advantage are you getting from fat32?
<raffytaffy> are there any with ext3?
<raffytaffy> it just one i picked lol
<dystopianray> jetsaredim: interoperability
<mefisto__> I'm having trouble with my dvd burner reading dvd's. I know everyone's going to tell me the drive's on its last legs, but is there anything else it could be? Are there any dvd drive diagnostics I can run?
<fdoving> raffytaffy: fat32 does not support any of the linux modes/permissions.
<jetsaredim> o - for dual boot?
<CarinArr> that'd be the only reason you'd use fat tho wouldn't it.. if you were going to use windows as well
<fdoving> !dvd | mefisto__
<ubotu> mefisto__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<raffytaffy> it supports permisions..what u talking about
<raffytaffy> chmod works on fat32
<fdoving> raffytaffy: it doesn't support linux permissions. no.
<loguser1> can any one advise a good irc app?
<fdoving> you can chmod all you want, but nothing happens. you need to mount with the default permissions. and that's it.
<fdoving> loguser1: konversation.
<raffytaffy> its just music lol
<loguser1> is there some called xchat?
<jhutchins> mefisto__: Probably nothing you can do.  Have you tried cleaning it?
<mefisto__> jhutchins: cleaning the disk?
<CarinArr> raffytaffy: well yeah but why would you use it with linux unless you're intendint to access is through windows as well
<jhutchins> mefisto__: Cleaning the drive.
<raffytaffy> i dont use windows
<hw__> dystopianray: Thx, now I can do something with the dialouge...
<CarinArr> so you don't need fat32.. problem solved;)
<ssickle> loguser1: kopete, or gaim are good gui irc apps, and I like irssi on the command line.
<mefisto__> jhutchins: how do I clean the drive?
<raffytaffy> but this is external drive...and whos to say i wont one day take it over a friends house and he will wanna use it
<dystopianray> some windows me guy might want to access the drive
<raffytaffy> and most ppl dont use linux
<loguser1> i cant see "wine" in adept. why?
<ssickle> xchat works as well.
<jhutchins> mefisto__: get a lens cleaning disk.
<loguser1> i cant see xchat too.        why?
<Kobie> raffytaffy
<fdoving> raffytaffy: make one small fat32 partition where you put the drivers from fs-driver.org
<mefisto__> jhutchins: are they the same for cds and dvds?
<Kobie> can ya help me dude ?
<CarinArr> well no, but then the reason you're using it is still that you want to be able to use it with windows
<jhutchins> mefisto__: Yes.  You can also blow the dust out with compressed air.
<CarinArr> regardless of whether you want to use it on your own machine;)
<Skuller> !ask | Kobie
<ubotu> Kobie: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jetsaredim> why not just go to a windows box and format it
<iarwain> hiya, does anyone know why my cursor moves a 'tab' further when i hit tab in my terminal? How can i correct this?
<jetsaredim> and then mount it up under Linux
<raffytaffy> do what the bot says hehe
<Kobie> no dude i allready asked and he tried to help me
<Kobie> ok well
<jhutchins> !software | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mefisto__> jhutchins: tried compressed air, no difference. cd's work flawlessly, it's just dvds. but there are 2 separate read heads for cd and dvd, right?
<Kobie> after a while my dsl connection disconnects in ifconfig ppp0 upper to be up a download continues but mozilla wont
<wolferine> how do I link to a dir /ftp from my /user/ftp so that I can view the contents using proFTPd ?
<jhutchins> mefisto__: Depends on the drive, but usually they're combined.
<dystopianray> wolferine: mount -o bind /user/ftp /ftp
<fdoving> wolferine: ln -s /user/ftp /ftp
<raffytaffy> oi enough questions for one day. i need sleep. later folks
<loguser1> but why i cant see wine and xchat
<wolferine> are you sure?
<wolferine> u each have a different answer
<Kobie> after a while my dsl connection disconnects in ifconfig ppp0 upper to be up a download continues but mozilla wont
<iarwain> hiya, does anyone know why my cursor moves a 'tab' further when i hit tab in my terminal? How can i correct this?
<dystopianray> wolferine: proftpd might not follow symlinks, I don't know, if it doesn't then a bind mount is necessary
<ssickle> loguser1: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<wolferine> ok, does any know?
<wolferine> anyone*
<Kobie> after a while my dsl connection disconnects in ifconfig ppp0 upper to be up a download continues but mozilla wont any one can help ?
<fdoving> wolferine: try.
<fdoving> wolferine: i belive it is configurable. (to follow symlinks or not)
<Kobie> after a while my dsl connection disconnects in ifconfig ppp0 upper to be up a download continues but mozilla wont any one can help ?
<wolferine> hmm
<iarwain> hiya, does anyone know why my cursor moves a 'tab' further when i hit tab in my terminal? How can i correct this?
<jhutchins> Kobie: Please don't repeat yourself so often.  If someone can help you, they will answer.
<Kobie> thanks
<Kobie> ok
<fdoving> iarwain: i think you use /bin/sh as your shell.
<killermach_> dystopianray: KDE Man Viewer Error for man:/DBI
<jhutchins> Kobie: It may be that your ISP is dropping your connection.  You are not clear about "mozilla won't continue" - I presume you mean the connection drops when you're web browsing but now if you're doing a continuous download.
<loguser1> ssickle: how to have universe rep enabled
<jetsaredim> anyone seeing a problem with gtk apps with gtk2-engines-qt installed?
<fdoving> iarwain: if you run 'bash' in the console, does it still do that?
<dystopianray> killermach_: hrrm, maybe there is a problem with the man:/ ioslave
<killermach_> dystopianray: if I do "perldoc DBI" from konsole, it works. so I know it's there
<killermach_> I can do "man:perlvar" and this works
<jhutchins> Kobie: You may be able to set a keepalive signal in your ppp configuration, or just run a "ping" command in the background.
<iarwain> fdoving, it then gives me a usefull terminal xD
<iarwain> fdoving, how can i set this as default?
<dystopianray> killermach_: oh it's not a man page?
<killermach_> I just did this 2 days ago.. my history says 1000 entries..
<Kobie> and how do i set keepalive ?
<jetsaredim> what is the dev site?
<fdoving> iarwain: 'chsh -s /bin/bash'
<jetsaredim> can't remember the url
<killermach_> if I do "man DBI" from console it works
<dystopianray> hrrm, kde must be looking in a different place or something
<iarwain> fdoving, thanks!
<fdoving> killermach_, what about #DBI in konqueror?
<killermach_> I've had the history bar on the left before.. but it's been awhile.. can't figure out how to display it again
<fdoving> killermatch_, F9
<jhutchins> Kobie: Sorry, back when I used ppp it was all text-based configuration, no clue what to do with the GUI.
<Kobie> no need for gui
<Kobie> gime me in cli
<Kobie> give
<loguser1> anyone there?
<jhutchins> Kobie: Totally different system, but that's the setting you would look for.
<Kobie> what ? lol
<Kobie> say again
<jhutchins> Kobie: This may help: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Diald-HOWTO.html
<Kobie> i must have misse
<jhutchins> keepalive is the setting you would want to adjust/look for.
<killermach_> fdoving: dystopianray: my apologies.. I'm shelled into another machine, and I was on another workstation, locally "man DBI" does not work. sorry ssheeesh
<dystopianray> hehe, it's ok
<fdoving> killermatch_, then you're missing the libdbi-perl package.
<jhutchins> killermach_: most man pages would be in lower case, try man dbi or apropopos dbi.
<Kobie>  jhutchins : its not hellping
<loguser1> why the hell i cant see wine and xchat?
<Kobie> it connects
<Kobie> but after a while it disconnetcts for mozilla and amsn
<Kobie> from
<Kobie> from*
<babag_> got serial mouse working.
<Kobie> why cant i hear my mp3 files
<Kobie> ?
<ssickle> loguser1: are you using adept?
<babag_> followed advice on ubuntu howto site but didn't work.
<loguser1> yes
<Skuller> !mp3 | Kobie
<ubotu> Kobie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<babag_> what worked was editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand.
<babag_> changed /dev/input/mice to /dev/ttyS0
<ssickle> there is an option that says something about managing repositories
<babag_> changed ExplorerPS/2 to Microsoft
<babag_> works fine after that
<jhutchins> babag_: Write it up, post it to the wiki.
<babag_> hey, aren't you on the other channel?
<babag_> seems a lot of crossover these days
<ssickle> open that and add a line like the following:
<ssickle> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<jhutchins> babag_: I'm on a dozen channels on three networks.
<babag_> doh!
<ssickle> loguser1: replace edgy with the whichever version of you are using, and if not in the US check the kubuntu site for repos nearer to you.
<babag_> where's the wiki? don't see link on support page.
<ssickle> loguser1: Also google for adding kubuntu repositories and you should find more inclusive instructions.
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | please test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy and http://www.system76
<Riddell> ** beta out http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php
<loguser1> ssickle:  i just reinstaalled kubuntu from the same cd i want using before. and before it was showing wine and chat. i just clicked 'update'    for both.       why it is not showing now?
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<loguser1> i was using*
<mefisto__> loguser1:  http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ might be useful
<loguser1> ok
<loguser1> how can i have more options for resolution and its refresh rate?
<apokryphos> !resolution | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<allanhenryee> alow
<wolferine> is it difficult to change permissions on an NTFS drive?
<allanhenryee> testando
<jhutchins> wolferine: NTFS uses ACL instead of unix permissions.
<Alonea> allo
<wolferine> which means I have to do what?
<jhutchins> wolferine: How are you accessing it and what are you trying to do?
<wolferine> well, its set to 640 atm
<loguser1> ubotu:  i already restarted manully. the whole computer. but still cant see wine and xchat
<allanhenryee> alonea
<wolferine> i was wanted to allow non-root to view it
<jhutchins> loguser1: Try running them from alt-F2 or from a console.  Wine usually isn't run by itself but is used to run windows programs.
<jhutchins> wolferine: Check your mount options.
<wolferine> man mount you mean?
<loguser1> jhutchins:  i cant see it in adept
<jhutchins> That's probably because they're already installed.
<jhutchins> loguser1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<killermach_> fdoving: dystopianray: I installed libdbi-perl and now man:DBI works
<CtEE> Hello!
<dystopianray> killermach_: ah awesome
<jhutchins> wolferine: man fstab, cat fstab
<CtEE> im having soem problems installing kubuntu...
<loguser1> ssickle:  i just reinstaalled kubuntu from the same cd i want using before. and before it was showing wine and chat. i just clicked 'update'    for both.       why it is not showing now?
<CtEE> When i try to install it then the screen freezes after mabye 30sek and some green starnge lines are added to the screen
<CtEE> i think the green lines should be some kind of text but im not sure... what can be the problem?
<allanhenryee> exit
<pollyo> Anyone able to get qemu to use a partition to load windows xp?
<loguser1> thanks
<AaronCampbell> I asked this a little bit ago, but never saw an answer: Are there any limits on drive size in kubuntu?  Like the 2tb limit in Windows XP?
<BluesKaj> AaronCampbell, I think the size limit is determined by the chipset on the MoBo in Windows..AFAIK there is no such limit in linux ... I could be wrong , but I've never heard of such a thing... jhutchins?
<jhutchins> Not a limit you're likely to run into.
<jhutchins> http://www.cyberciti.biz/howto/question/static/maximum-partition-size.php
<babag_> after making changes to xorg.conf how do i get the system to recognize the changes without a reboot?
<easytiger> babag_:  ctrl-alt-backspace
<jhutchins> babag_: Restart X.  Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is easy, or log out.
<babag_> thx
<jhutchins> wolferine: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<wolferine> yeah, I think I am gonna attempt a work around
<wolferine> get all the files off, then convert to reiser
<jhutchins> wolferine: 1) All you need to do is change the usermask, as that page shows, 2) reiser is not a good idea, no longer fully supported.
<jhutchins> wolferine: If you're going to use a linux filesystem, use ext3.
<fdoving> xfs is also good.
<wolferine> well, this is just a storage space
<wolferine> as long as I can read/write, w/o issues, is really all I need
<fdoving> ext3 then.
<slestak> i have the Option "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win" set in xorg.conf, but I still cannot map my win key.  not sure where to look next.
<slestak> i have restarted X already.
<graaaugrg> /w $me
<graaaugrg> ops sry :p
<slestak> what has ahppened with H Reisers legal troubles?  i never heard the end of that
<bronze_0_1> he has been charged and is being prosecuted
<jhutchins> http://fsbench.netnation.com/
<slestak> will kubuntu system settings/ Keyboard override Xkb options in xorg.conf?  i cannot get win key working for beryl bindings.
<kristjan__> slestak: interesting, cause win key itself works in kde, e.g. amarok
<jhutchins> slestak: Yes, kde does override xorg keybindings.
<jhutchins> slestak: kubuntu seems to have problems with the win key, there may be a faq or howto on it. (Let me know if you find one.)
<DoctorGonzo> :(
<babag_> jhutchins: well, i've written up an addition to the serial mouse wiki but have to wait for registration instructions.
<babag_> hopefully will come soon
<jhutchins> slestak: Oh. Beryl.  Now you have three or four things competing to configure the keyboard.  Good luck!
<jhutchins> babag_: Great!
<slestak> kristjan__: my win key doesnt have any bindings in Amaork/Shortcuts.  jhutchins all faqs seem to point to XkbOptions being a DE agnostic way to fix it, but for me it is inneffective
<acemo> where can i get speedstep-centrino?
<kristjan__> slestak: does the win key work in gnome with beryl?
<guiaraihdaoisd> hi everybody
<slestak> kristjan__: sorry, dont have gnome on this laptop.
<guiaraihdaoisd> bye bye
<kristjan__> slestak: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499389 - what is Modx?
<kristjan__> slestak: why not try #beryl channel?
<acemo> acemo@acemo:~$ sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<acemo> FATAL: Module speedstep_centrino not found.
<acemo> How can i get speedstep-centrino?
<slestak> kristjan__: i see ramos uses xmodmap instead of XkbOptions.  does that go in .bashrc?  .xinitrc? http://ramseyramos.net/2007/02/26/how-to-enable-your-windows-key-as-super-key-hyper-key-in-kubuntu-and-beryl-input-enabled-zoom/
<kristjan__> slestak: don't ask me such things, I don't have a slightest clue
<slestak> kristjan__: lol.  np.  thanks
<AaronCampbell> BluesKaj or jhutchins: Thanks for the link on max-size.  I am a little worried, because it looks like my raid may be over 2 tb, and I was thinking that I would install the 32bit (k)ubuntu, because aren't there problems with the 64-bit version?
<AaronCampbell> It looks like formatting as reiser would fix the problem, but I don't know what that is...
<AaronCampbell> sorry, I meant 4tb.  I'm looking at doing 8 drives now...I guess I could do 500G drives, and keep it under 4...
<AaronCampbell> 4 would probably be enough anyway
<kristjan__> AaronCampbell: what so specital about 64pc?
<kristjan__> AaronCampbell: *64bi
<dennis_> is there some kind of command line commando to see which version of feisty you are using?
<Skuller> dennis_: i think the one for edgy should work too
<bentob0x> how can I find the date of the install of linux on my machine?
<firecrotch> bentob0x: Find some file that hasn't been modified since you installed?
<falconcelina> hello everybody
<dennis_> Skuller uname -a doesn't show the version
<falconcelina> can anyone tell me how can i login as root?
<dennis_> falconcelina, sudo and then your pass
<firecrotch> bentob0x: Look in /boot for the earliest kernel that you can find, the modified date/time of it should give you the date you installed it
<Skuller> dennis_: i thought there was some other command....which returns with  the results like 'Kubuntuu 6.10' or something like that...i am sorry i dont know the command...look for ways of checking version no. in kubuntu on google
<dennis_> k, tns Skuller
<blekos> hi, i did purge to Kontact (from adept manager) but when i re-installed it, my old mails etc where there
<blekos> how can I completely remove Kontact?
<soulrider> are te repos slow for everyone else or just me? im donwloading at 12kb =/
<bentob0x> found it, thx guys
<soulrider> blekos: sudo aptitude purge kontact
<firecrotch> soulrider: Yeah, I just downloaded some updates and it was quite slow
<soulrider> maybe ebcause of the beta release
<firecrotch> soulrider: Yeah, I just noticed that
<firecrotch> soulrider:  the repos will be slow for a couple of days, probably
<soulrider> i remember last time i downlaoded edgy
<soulrider> it was kinda hard to find the torrents
<soulrider> they should be at plain sight
<ned__> i'm using adept to update, and as soon as the download finished, when it started to install updates (Preparing...) it gives me the message: "Debconf: Incorrect nice value Please enter an integer between -20 and 19"
<soulrider> ned__: i never got that before =/
<ned__> hmm
<firecrotch> ned__: Are you using Feisty?  I had the same problem, but it doesn't really seem to affect anything
<ned__> i'm using feisty
<cvk77> did anyone else notice that kasbar doesn't update itself correctly?
<ned__> yeah, should i just click cancel?
<firecrotch> ned__: What's the other option?
<firecrotch> ned__:  Also, I found that just using the command line, there are no issues
<ned__> it says next and cancel
<ned__> next does nothing
<ned__> i could just use command line
<ned__> i'll try now
<firecrotch> ned__: I think it gives you the error for each package, so if you're installing multiple packages, you'd ahve to click next several times
<jean-benoit> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ned__> i'm just trying it through the command line for now
<ned__> it's doing fine so far
<firecrotch> I've never liked Adept anyways
<ned__> it's ok, not great though i guess
<aluevera> hi
<blekos> i did sudo aptitude purge kontact but when i reinstall konctat my mailboxes are still there!! is there a way to remove ALL settings of kontact
<aluevera> plz i need help where is the fault: http://www.otaku-empire.de/pics/Bildschirmphoto1.png
<aluevera> same in synaptic, too
<Skuller> blekos: mos prolly in /home/.kde/share/apps/kontact
<aluevera> someone help?
<PF-Away> aluevera: use Konqueror/Adept;)
<PF-Away> aluevera: also, try to run "LANG=C; firefox" in a konsole
<PF-Away> LANG=C helped with a similar problem I had with Opera
<aluevera> PF-Away: hmm well i think its a gtk probs
<aluevera> you mean it is the locale?
<PF-Away> aluevera: it probably doesn't know what it is or something
<PF-Away> just try to run it prefixed with LANG=C
<aluevera> k someone other know this problem?
<aluevera> but only this apps have the prblem
<PF-Away> aluevera: it was only opera here
<me_> hhi all
<PF-Away> hi me
<me_> Please i have a quersion
<PF-Away> ok
<PF-Away> just ask
<me_> i wanna make shortcut to change the language by using hotkey in the keyboard
<me_> i`m using KDE
<PF-Away> me_: you can ask in #kde
<PF-Away> i think there's more active people there
<me_> thanks dear :)
<PF-Away> no problem, just ask your question
<aluevera> well nobody know the problem?
<aluevera> http://www.otaku-empire.de/pics/Bildschirmphoto1.png
<aluevera> it sucks
<PF-Away> aluevera: did it work with prepending LANG=C?
<fdoving> aluevera: ouch, regular kde apps works right?
<fdoving> yeah, i can see that, nevermind.
<kristjan_> lots of people are having trouble installing kde themes; kubuntu needs a howto or wiki or something
<aluevera> fdoving: yes only synaptic and firefox
<aluevera> (firefox-bin:25001): GdkPixbuf-CRITICAL **: gdk_pixbuf_get_width: assertion `pixbuf != NULL' failed
<fdoving> aluevera: kmenu -> run command -> 'kcontrol' -> appearance -> gtk styles ... -> try another font.
<aluevera> in the konsole i can see that
<BluesKaj> anyone have a problem with K9Copy freezing and becoming unresponsive halfway thru copying a dvd as an iso file
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: yes, I had that problem, but only with one particular dvd
<aluevera> fdoving: no, the same
<family> hi I am using kubuntu with beryl and aqu(what ever).  When I open new menus they are below the menus that open them, and it does not look right, how do I change this?
<fdoving> aluevera: try a few fonts..
<JuJuBee> Anybody tell me how to allow server.name.com/~username  ?  I thought apache turned this on by default.
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: wasn't halfway, it was muuch earlier, about 20-30 sec after starting
<PF-Away> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<aluevera> fdoving: well i try now 5 fonts but all mistake
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: do you have "quick scan" on, in settings>dvd ?
<aluevera> i think its a gtk prob?
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, I have the prob with every dvd ...fortunately I have AcetoneISO which works very well , but I'm still curious about what is causing the K9Copy to fail
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: I could never get it to copy anything without the quick scan setting on
<BluesKaj> really mefisto__ ...wonder why ?
<mefisto__> BluesKaj: perhaps my dvd drive? right now I have trouble reading dvd's at all, so maybe it's time to buy a new drive
<BluesKaj> mefisto__, my dvd drive is fine (knocks on wood) , otherwise.
<PF-Away> do i need a lot of gnome crap to run compiz?
<fdoving> PF-Away: no.
<PF-Away> not even for configuring?
<aluevera> (synaptic:29328): Pango-CRITICAL **: _pango_cairo_font_map_get_renderer: assertion `PANGO_IS_CAIRO_FONT_MAP (fontmap)' failed
<aluevera> this is the fault from synaptic
<aluevera> the output in konsole
<meme-1> Good afternoon or morning or evening folks! Is anyone familiar with Amaya (web dev. s/w). Every time I start it, Amaya 9.51 immediately closes. I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling with no change.
<NightBird> meme-1, try starting it from the terminal
<NightBird> it may cause some info to be print out
<meme-1> Failing this... can anyone suggest another graphical web editor?
<NightBird> which you can use to debug
<meme-1> Nightbird: thx... will try.
<PF-Away> isn't depending on only compiz-gnome a bit stupid of the compiz metapackage?
<NightBird> meme-1, I don't... I do too much dynamic/AJAX programming for something like that to be usefull :P
<PF-Away> when there's a separate compiz-kde package?
<aluevera> well the only way is reinstall the system? :D
<NightBird> aluevera: wha?
<aluevera> NightBird: no, at my problem?
<aluevera> NightBird: no, at my problem!
<NightBird> aluevera: my thoughts? try apt-get remove and then apt-get install on the packages acting up..
<NightBird> so... synaptic and Pango...
<meme-1> "The program 'amaya' received an X Window System error."
<NightBird> I would try removing then installing Pango first though
<meme-1> NightBird: You're absolutely correct! Lot's of error messages such as: ....
<meme-1> I got that backwards.
<ecker> need me some help ...  i have my wireless card installed according to ndiswapper says the drivers installe and the hardware is present, along with lspci, anyhow iwconfig , ifconfig does not show anything about wlan0 heres my paste.bin  http://ace.pastey.net/9057-3pja
<BluesKaj> nope mefisto__ , turning off quickscan didn't help , K9copy still freezes at 48%
<NightBird> meme-1: heh...
<NightBird> meme-1: well..... that does sound quite odd...
<meme-1> NightBird: Does that mean the app is for x only?
<NightBird> meme-1: the x server implementation shouldn't matter so long as they both support the same feature set
<meme-1> NightBird: There are quite a few more errors.
<NightBird> which programs should hopefully be robust enough to survive an optional feature not being available..
<Mena> Fiesty Beta is out :)
<NightBird> Mena: shouldn't that be out sometime next month or so?
<NightBird> meme-1: what's the first error?
<aluevera> NightBird: there is no package names pango
<meme-1> Nightbird: Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_set_colormap: assertion `!GTK_WIDGET_REALIZED (widget)' failed
<Mena> no its tody
<Mena> but its not stable yet its beat :)
<NightBird> aluevera: what about Cairo? or something like pango..
<Mena> NightBird, #ubuntu+1
<aluevera> how can i search for packages they are installed with pacman?
<aluevera> apt-get, sry :D
<meme-1> NightBird: Seems like this error is "common" did a Google search
<Mena> Bye With God Bless :)
<NightBird> apt-cache search
<NightBird> meme-1: hm...
<fdoving> aluevera: dpkg -l package
<aluevera> apt-cache search is the search for all packages
<aluevera> and not installed?
<NightBird> indeed
<NightBird> apt-cache search will search all known packages
<Bauldrick> How do I configure Knetworkmanager to start my wireless connection at startup?
<aluevera> how can i find the installed packages about cairo and pango?
<meme-1> NightBird: What is DRI?  (complete context: runnly DLX without DRI?)  Apparently this can cause Amaya to fail this way.
<NightBird> meme-1: DRI is a way for X drivers to enteract 'directly' with hardware.  It's typically used for OpenGL programs, and other programs that get special hardware acceleration
<aluevera> dpkg -l cairo <-- nothing , dpkg -l pango <-- nothing
<wolferine> looking for a tutorial on adding menu items (from scratch) in gnome ( I have seen similar things done in the ubuntu guide) ?
<NightBird> meme-1: try 'grep "dri" /var/log/Xorg.0.log' in the console and see if there is an error message from dri
<abortd_> hm
<aluevera> hello?
<NightBird> aluevera, what about apt-cache search?
<aluevera> i tell me all packages :D but not all installed
<abortd_> hello?
<NightBird> wolferine: you might want to ask in #ubuntu instead of #kubuntu for gnome specific applications(since kubuntu is based on kde, while ubuntu is gnome based)
<aluevera> i want to know which packages are installed
<NightBird> hi abortd_
<wolferine> +b
<wolferine> so I cannot
<abortd_> hell NightBird
<abortd_> hello sorry
<abortd_> spilled beer on my keyboard
<NightBird> wolferine: what did you do?
<NightBird> wolferine: well, have you tried in #gnome
<wolferine> thats really none of your business :)
<wolferine> yes, in there now
<dystopianray> argh, the digg post on the feisty beta needs more diggs
<yurimxpxman> How do I get the Novell menu in Kubuntu?
<abortd_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dystopianray> yurimxpxman: the one that looks like windows xp?
<yurimxpxman> dystopianray: yeah
<dystopianray> yurimxpxman: does it have a name?
<fdoving> dystopianray: kickoff
<meme-1> NightBird: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23
* Skuller takes out his fusion thermal rocket launcher..."Did someone say windows xp??"
<yurimxpxman> dystopianray: In GNOME, it's called the slab menu, but I don't know about the KDE version
<Bauldrick> still cant get knetworkmanager to see my network?
<dystopianray> yurimxpxman: there is probably a deb somewhere online
<meme-1> NightBird: No actually "error" messages
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: what wireless hardware do you have?
<NightBird> meme-1: ah... yeah, I'd believe it...
<aluevera> bye
<meme-1> NightBird: just message such as what I pasted.
<abortd_> Multimedia packages and codecs for PowerPC, PPC java and some extras
<abortd_> does anyone know what that means?
<NightBird> meme-1: it may be that the program is trying to use composites which aiglx doesn't support
<NightBird> or something else that aiglx doesn't support..
<yurimxpxman> I found it: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=50240
<yurimxpxman> thanks for letting me know what it's called :)
<dystopianray> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_7_04_Feisty_Fawn_Beta/
<NightBird> if you want, you could switch to the ati/radeon driver, but suffer from incomplete hardware acceleration...
<NightBird> but it would probably support that feature
<Bauldrick> dyst:  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC??
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: ah, atheros, should just work, or at least, it does for me
<dystopianray> Bauldrick: is the signal strength strong?
<abortd_> dystopianray: do you know what this is? "Multimedia packages and codecs for PowerPC, PPC java and some extras"
<Bauldrick> dyst:in lwassistant show 6.5 stars
<yurimxpxman> hmm.. I don't see the kickoff menu in the applets now that it's installed.
<Bauldrick> 5.5!
<Ashex|Work> dystopianray, dugg :)
<abortd_> does that apply to me watching movies and listening to mp3s?
<dystopianray> Ashex|Work: thanks
<dystopianray> abortd_: are you using a ppc machine?
<abortd_> //////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////what is that?
<abortd_> err
<abortd_> i hate my keyboard
<LjL> PowerPC is a CPU architecture, used (among other things) on some Macintosh computers
<abortd_> oh
<dystopianray> abortd_: if you just have a standard desktop pc that can run windows, then you don't have a ppc machine
<abortd_> does wine still run with alot of lag like it used to?
<Bauldrick> uname -a will tell you
<abortd_> ?
<dystopianray> abortd_: what sort of lag?
<NightBird> abortd_, not really...
<fdoving> 'arch' will also tell you.
<NightBird> it's slower than windows is(due to it being a translation layer, it's bound to be slightly slower), but for the most part it's not noticible
<abortd_> is bleeding edge kde a bad choice?
<abortd_> well when i played ultima online with wine i lagged alot
<abortd_> i hate buggy stuff
<abortd_> i like smooth running :|
<NightBird> when it comes to games, the directX part is coming along quite well, but it's still not perfect, but many games are able to run with only a minor framerate decrease
<dystopianray> wine is really sensitive to cpu usage, you can't even run folding@home at maximum niceness without wine stuttering like crazy
<NightBird> abortd_: you mean the connection was laggy? or you were getting poor frame rates?
<abortd_> frame rates
<abortd_> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<dystopianray> wine lacks a DIB engine, so many 2d rendering tasks are very slow
<NightBird> abortd_, my suggestion:  try the latest version(lots of fixes have been put into place), and see if it works out or not..
<dystopianray> starcraft is incredibly slow in wine, even on powerful hardware
<NightBird> yeah
<NightBird> the DIB engine is something that really needs to get worked on
<wolferine> is there a way to remove the boarder around a shell, so just the title bar stays?
<wolferine> so it that specific to themes?
<blekos> how can i see the pid of kontact so i can kill it?
<dystopianray> I know you can remove the window border completely
<dystopianray> blekos: killall kontact will do the job
<fdoving> blekos: ctrl-esc - search for kontact
<wolferine> dystopianray, you can remove/view it, or just remove entirely?
<elbing> blekos: ps -A | grep kontact
<elbing> how many ways xD
<slestak> can anyone using a dell laptop verify if they are using pc105 keyboard in xorg.conf?
<dystopianray> wolferine: remove it, but it tasks away the title bar too
<dystopianray> slestak: is a inspiron 6000 ok?
<wolferine> is it a hot key, or do I have to manually change the setting?
<dystopianray> wolferine: click on the little icon on the left of the title bar, go to 'advanced -> no border'
<slestak> dystopianray: yes.  ty.  trying to debug why i cant get super key working
<dystopianray> slestak: yes I have pc105
<slestak> ty
<wolferine> then to get it back?
<dystopianray> and my super key works, according to xev
<blekos> i have come up with a reall strange problem [bug] , with no apparent reason kontact doesnot connect to internet to check for emails. I keep getting the message "transmission complete.no new messages". My email settings have not been altered and I also installed thunderbird and checked my email with the same settings
<blekos> email is really important do u have any suggestions pls?
<abortd_> i forgot how to run a terminal in root can someone fill me in
<dystopianray> abortd_: sudo su
<abortd_> thanks ;)
<PF-Away> sudo -s
<slestak> dystopianray: did you have to use XkbOptions in xorg.conf or xmodmap to get it working?
<dystopianray> slestak: no, it just works, i'm running edgy
<dystopianray> slestak: it has keycode 115
<dystopianray> i only have one super key, on the left
<abortd_> do instead of gedit /etc/apt/sources.list i would use kate /etc/apt/sources.list for kde correct?
<abortd_> so*
<slestak> dystopianray: xev shows 115 being pressed, and it is mapped to Super_L
<dystopianray> slestak: but that doesn't work?
<kristjan_> does the private command (ms? m? msg?) depend on irc client or the irc server?
<abortd_> client
<abortd_> i think
<kristjan_> abortd: in konversation it is /m right?
<abortd_> yup
<abortd_> i hate kopete....
<slestak> dystopianray: no, nothing in beryl responds for effects that are mapped with win.  such as ring tasklist, win + tab, nothing.  shift + F maps are working
<meme-1> NightBird: (et al) Problem solved!  I went to the Amaya webpage and downloaded the debian version 9.54. The repos.. (Synaptic) has the older version which seems to fail for just about everyone. Amaya 9.54 works perfectly.
<dystopianray> slestak: i've never run beryl, I don't know if my super key works with it
<jhutchins> abortd_: /msg is a server command, /m is just an abbreviation.
<NightBird> congrats!
<slestak> dystopianray: thx man.  im further along than i was :)
<meme-1> NightBird: Interesting that the Debian package Installer gave me a dumba** Windows-like message, basically telling me it isn't a good idea to use any other version but the one that is in Synaptic.
<dystopianray> woah!
<dystopianray> the ubuntu feisty beta digg post is up to 93 diggs aleady
<meme-1> Who can I inform that Synaptic's repos... needs an update for Amaya (from 9.51 to 9.54)?
<meme-1> "default repository" I mean.
<waylandbill> dystopianray: so it did release today. I had heard rumors it was going to be.
<dystopianray> waylandbill: yes, go to #ubuntu+1 for details, it was released a couple of hours ago or so
<jhutchins> meme-1: File it as a bugreport/wishlist.
<abortd_> i know jhutchins :P its pretty much like mirc :P
<soulrider> does anyone know if theres a way to send thunderbird to my tray ?
<waylandbill> dystopianray: I heard on #kubuntu-devel. :-)
<dystopianray> cool
<PF-Away> dugg:D
<PF-Away> 111
<PF-Away> 115 even
* NightBird ponders just downloading the cd instead of getting it via packages...
<soulrider> you guys try to use torrents instead of justa  direct download, it will save bandwith :P
<dystopianray> feisty beta hit digg front page
<waylandbill> soulrider: with the kubuntu shorcuts dialog, you can give an icon in the tray, but it won't interact like telling of new mail or anything.
<soulrider> waylandbill: so its kinda useless to have it running ?
<soulrider> i might as well just use kmail then
<waylandbill> soulrider: pretty much is only useful to hide it from the taskbar really.
<waylandbill> soulrider: you could use a biff utility.
<soulrider> waylandbill: whats that ?
<Mena> Hi
<Mena> How to change my Homefolder name
<soulrider> hi Mena
<soulrider> Mena: your home folder has the same name as you
<Mena> no
<waylandbill> biff was an old unix utility to check mail. There's a few of them. I think kbiff is one.
<Mena> i cahnged it
<waylandbill> !info kbiff
<Mena> ch*
<ubotu> kbiff: KDE mail notification utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.0-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 261 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<soulrider> and you wanna change it back ?
<blue|palm> is there any reason why my kde automount would just stop working for my flash drives and usb externals? Note: I installed ntfs-3g and then gparted recently
<Mena> no the homefolder ec on the terminal its long
<Mena> bec*
<soulrider> i dont understand what you mean =/
<Mena> is there a command
<Mena> or use tunesf2
<Mena> in any way i want to rename the home folder instead of makeing a new homefodler with the name i want :)
<jhutchins> blue|palm: I think there may be a bugreport on that... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<abortd_> mena system setting then user management?
<jhutchins> mv /home/<oldname> /home/<newname>
<Mena> abortd, ok
<abortd_> listen to jhutchins
<Mena> ok
<abortd_> prolly easier
<abortd_> heh
<Mena> jhutchins, is this a coomand mv
<Mena> command*
<abortd_> u all have fun i gotta roll
<jhutchins> blue|palm: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pmount/+bug/68851
<blue|palm> jhutchins: thanks
<waylandbill> wooo. the power manager can now set the cpu speed to performance using the tray icon in feisty. it's about time. :-)
<metty_> hi @
<otaku> metty_: hello
<june> are there any signals you can send to a process that will kill it "nicely"?  (similar to clicking the X button on a window)
<eagles0513875> how can i remove drm from music that i have
<posingaspopular> june, "kill -process name"
<posingaspopular> is that what you are asking?
<posingaspopular> or killall
<june> posingaspopular: iirc that's not a very nice kill
<meme-1> I have a challenge for y'all. Is there a Linux graphics app that can read Corel Photo Paint (cpt) and/or Corel Draw (cdr) files?
<june> meme-1: i don't know for sure, but you might try inkscape for corel draw and gimp (maybe) for corel photo paint
<meme-1> I tried Gimp and Inkscape... no go.
<june> haha
<june> hrm
<posingaspopular> meme-1, did you try gimpshop?
<meme-1> Boy... I used to think it was just Adobe that shuned the Corel formats... but it seems to be a universal thing!
<posingaspopular> june, that's what i use for my kill
<meme-1> posingaspopular: I'll check that out now.
<waylandbill> meme-1: that's the problem with proprietary formats, the lock in
<june> well i'm not so much trying to kill the process as i am trying to "close" it
<jhutchins> meme-1: How about Corel Photo Paint?
<meme-1> waylandbill: Not entirely true because the aforementioned programs all support Adobe's formats.
<posingaspopular> june, imsorry but what's the difference between the two
<meme-1> jhutchins: Are you telling me that Corel is available for Linux? I thought that was a short lived thing back in '99.
<Mena> JHUTCHINS, THANKS
<Mena> :)
<Mena> bYE
<metty_> is there an email client on kubuntu?
<blue|palm> jhutchins: it didnt really help much... when i launch gparted it says automonting disabled... could this reflect anything in kde?
<jhutchins> meme-1: Yeah, it was just cpp using wine.
<jhutchins> metty_: kmail, among others.
<k3ks> hi
<k3ks> got a question
<jhutchins> meme-1: In spite of the fact that corel had a distro for a while.
<meme-1> jhutchins: I am trying to avoid the use of wine as much as possible. Hmmm... that sounds like I'm on the wagon. lol
<june> posingaspopular: well one's nicer than the other in my opinion, but i suppose the disctinctions not really there :-)
<june> anyways i got my answer
<k3ks> i've got a palm and if i connect it it's sometimes /dev/ttyUSB1 and sometimes /dev/ttyUSB3
<k3ks> but i like to have it always on the same
<waylandbill> meme-1: I try to avoid wine as well, but in this case you may need to in order to get the image out of corel format.
<metty_> jhutchins: thx ;)
<waylandbill> or use a windows machine to.
<k3ks> is there a solution?
<Mena> !ipv
<waylandbill> meme-1: and the lock in wasn't that they supported other formats, but that they preferred their format.
<Mena> !ipv
<meme-1> waylandbill: Might as well just use Windows.... :-]   I also have a Windows XP machine. Basically, I am attempting to 100% replace Windows with ubuntu. It's been quite an effort.
<Mena> !ipv6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<eagles0513875> how can i remove drm from music that i have
<waylandbill> meme-1: while office can do rtf we'll say, doc is really it's preferred format.
<eagles0513875> and r there any other mail utilities that can check webbased mail
<meme-1> I am writing a book about this effort... some of the folks in here will feature... as extremely helpful! Thanks...
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> find . -type f | grep .svn    -----------> list me the files I want to delete but the rm `find . -type f |grep .svn`  don't work, what's the problem please?
<waylandbill> meme-1: as long as you don't put my photo in your book, you can use anything I say. :-P
<meme-1> waylandbill: Everyone supports RTF... but few support Corel.    ha ha... okay no photo. :-)
<k3ks> i've got a palm and if i connect it it's sometimes /dev/ttyUSB1 and sometimes /dev/ttyUSB3, how can ai avoid this?
<waylandbill> meme-1: that was just a for instance.
<jhutchins> meme-1: If it's a really old file you can open it as a TIFF file.
<waylandbill> meme-1: besides. odf first and doc only to the windows people I deal with.
<meme-1> I did some investigating, it seems easy to obtain Adobe's proprietory formats but I cannot find anything on Corel's graphics formats newer than 1999.
<eagles0513875> what email programs can check webbased email
<anthronaut> eagles: thunderbird, for example
<eagles0513875> have u used it is it rather easy to config and everything
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: You may find fetchmail interesting, I believe it has utilities for grabbing mail from things like gmail.
<eagles0513875> what bout sendmail
<k3ks>  i've got a palm and if i connect it it's sometimes /dev/ttyUSB1 and sometimes /dev/ttyUSB3, how can i avoid this?
<KaoticEvil> is there a dist-upgrade to fiesty beta?
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Sendmail is an ISP grade mail server - probably more than you need.
<eagles0513875> ok
<meme-1> Never liked Corel... darn fools!  I used to work down the street from their main office in Ottawa a few years back. 1000 employees working in a "sweat-shop" Managers used to force employees to work usually long hours.
<eagles0513875> so u recommend thunderbird
<bibbob> I have only few kcontrol- and kmenu-entries. Solution in http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=10082&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30&sid=aa60ae4e6f325ba923e0652127343d4a does not work. Any ideas?
<jhutchins> k3ks: Always plug your devices in in the same order?  Other than that, let me know if you figure it out.
<eagles0513875> hey pf
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: I use kmail - it's good for local servers, pop, or imap.
<BluesKaj> anyone hear anything about K9copy freezing , shortly after beginning the copy ?
<eagles0513875> all my email is http based
<k3ks> jhutchins: but i just unplugg the palm and replug it and it has a different "port", why?
<eagles0513875> like gmail msn my college email which is actually java based
<k3ks> jhutchins: wthout pluging anything other
<jhutchins> k3ks: System probably doesn't detect the initial unplug.
<k3ks> jhutchins: ok
<k3ks> jhutchins: thx
<jhutchins> k3ks: Make sure you unmount it before you unplug it.
<k3ks> jhutchins: i don't really mount it at all
<jhutchins> k3ks: The system does though.
<k3ks> jhutchins: ok
<meme-1> eagles0513875: hope you also can connect via pop3 and backup your webmail. I once lost all my mail when the webmail server crashed a few years ago. Never trust a mail server you can't control yourself.
<Mena> How to get the Key for verification
<eagles0513875> oh really
<eagles0513875> i know msn does it automatically as well as the college
<eagles0513875> do u know if gmail does
<Mena> and also here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade what link to use if i  had a new installtion of kubuntu withou anu updates
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: I think gmail has an option, possibly for a fee.
<Mena> any
<eagles0513875> i dont have much stuff on there if i can get a client on here then ill back up everything on here thing is i need to reinstall kubuntu though cuz im duel booting
<eagles0513875> if i can get my open gl problem solved ill dump windows for good
<Mena> jhutchins, any idea :D
<eagles0513875> speaking of gmail has anyone used the gmailfs before
<eagles0513875> !gmailfs
<ubotu> gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<BluesKaj> was using thunderbird for a long time but the links in the emails failed to launch FF one day , dunno why, ..was about the same time progs started freezing after i tried to change my scrn res .
<meme-1> eagles0513875: I just learned about this recently. But I have my own FTP server which I believe is more useful.
<eagles0513875> im trying to setup my gmail account throug tbird what would be the incoming server pop or imapi
<eagles0513875> lol ur lucky for me that woudl be usseful cuz im on 56k
<meme-1> As long as I pay my high-speed Internet bills. :-)
<bibbob> pop.gmail.com
<jhutchins> Mena: You're probably better of sticking with edgy for a while until you get used to it.
<eagles0513875> ty bib
<bibbob> does not support imap
<eagles0513875> what doesnt gmail
<Mena> jhutchins, no no no
<eagles0513875> bib whatbout outgoin
<Mena> jhutchins, i used it befor
<Mena> jhutchins, but this is a clean installton
<meme-1> bibbob: most email servers (outside of corporate accounts) don't support IMAP
<eagles0513875> bib r u register and may i pm ya
<eagles0513875> meme u know much bout linux
<meme-1> eagles0513875: I am about a 3 week newbie. lol
<bibbob> smtp.gmail.com
<Mena> jhutchins, The probelm in the page they said if you dont have edgy installed use this ...and if you have edgy kde 3.5.6 use this
<Mena> jhutchins, so i didnt update but i have edgy
<BluesKaj> kmail is now my email client since Thunderbird stopped linking to browsers ...I like it
<eagles0513875> lol
<bibbob> eagles: gmail uses ssl: so smtp is port 465
<eagles0513875> u work with alot of servers meme
<meme-1> eagles0513875: but I do know a little something about any OS that isn't Linux.
<Mena> jhutchins, So
<eagles0513875> lol
<bibbob> pop ist ssl 995
<eagles0513875> is there a way i can keep the mail on the gmail server
<meme-1> eagles0513875: A bunch... 15 years as a network admin.
<eagles0513875> nice meme may i pm ya
<bibbob> yes. tick it in the gmail settings and in the kmail settings
<meme-1> eagles0513875: Novell (before Linux version) and Windows mostly.
<eagles0513875> im using thunderbord
<meme-1> eagles0513875: sure
<eagles0513875> lol i despise windows
<kaoticevil_> wow.. that was cool
<bibbob> My KMenu is empty. Any idea?
<metty_> jhutchins is there also an emailclient which includes an advanced spam filter like microsoft outlook does?
<eagles0513875> bib should i use kmail instead
<bill_k> what does the kubuntu edgy dvd have that the cd doesn't?
<eagles0513875> metty there r pkgs for that
<kaoticevil_> is there an Ops in here who can kill my other nick, please?
<meme-1> eagles0513875: Well back in the NT 4 days, it was terrible... but 2000 and up it did get very reliable.
<Mena> jhutchins, i need to get a public key
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: That should be an option when you set up the server in Thunderbird - don't delete messages or something like that.
<bibbob> eagles. whichever you like
<LjL> kaoticevil: just do it yourself
<kaoticevil_> LjL: how?
<LjL> kaoticevil: /msg nickserv ghost kaoticevil yourpassword
<LjL> in the status window
<k3ks> it seems that kpilot copies the things from the palm to the PC but not from korganizer to palm, anyone a idea?
<kaoticevil_> ah
<eagles0513875> there isnt j
<eagles0513875> wait a min
<KaoticEvil> LjL: thanks :)
<eagles0513875> meme is ur sn registered
<eagles0513875> if its not then u should register so u can recieve pm's
<eagles0513875> !register meme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register meme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eagles0513875> meme | !register
<eagles0513875> !register | meme
<ubotu> meme: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eagles0513875> then that way u r the only one with that name
<metty_> jhutchins:  is there also an emailclient which includes an advanced spam filter like microsoft outlook does?
<eagles0513875> its like a chat program
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, why would thunderbird stop linking to browsers after changing scrn res
<AbortD> shouldnt it just be /nickserv register password email
<BluesKaj> ?
<jhutchins> Mena: Why not just stick with Edgy for a bit?  The repositories are in the middle of an update right now; you're going to have lots of competition when they finish.  Meanwhile, go back and re-read the directions.
<k3ks> it seems that kpilot copies the things from the palm to the PC but not from korganizer to palm, anyone a idea?
<The_Machine> excuse me
<beta> are you supposed to use aptitude instead of ept-get from edgy on?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Wrong person to ask.  To me, it's a wonder any of the Mozilla products work in the first place!
<The_Machine> for some reason my /media/usbdisk is not writable
<beta> apt-get
<eagles0513875> i cant find where to change the setting for me to keep the mail on the server
<AbortD> mozilla is great....
<meme-1> eagles0513875: I thought I was already replying to you?
<Mena> i know
<The_Machine> could someone give me a hand about why i might not be able to write to it?
<The_Machine> :)
<meme-1> eagles0513875: I see your PM and I replied.
<jhutchins> The_Machine: Probably mounted as root or r/o.
<The_Machine> even with su permissions
<The_Machine> sorry
<eagles0513875> if ur not registered and logged in i cant get ur replies
<bill_k> switching from ubuntu, anyone have tips before i install the kubuntu dvd?
<arvid> I upgraded to feisty (pre-beta-alpha-whatever) and of course I have a problem :) when I boot from 2.6.20 (instead of the old 2.6.17) my mouse is totally dead :/ Where do you start debugging?
<jhutchins> beta: apt-get still works fine.
<bibbob> beta, you should always use aptitude b/c it has better dependency-control. But apt-get will work
<AbortD> The_Machine: is it a portable usb media?
<meme-1> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eagles0513875> !register
<Iwonder|too|NotH> The_Machine: type mount
<KaoticEvil> bill_k: why install all over again? you can install package kubuntu-desktop
<The_Machine> yes, it is AbortD
<KaoticEvil> bill_k: then you could use either K or gnome, at your preference
<jhutchins> bill_k: Just use apt to install kubuntu-desktop.  No need for a full install.
<AbortD> did you mount it and is it write protected on the device? via a switch
<The_Machine> /dev/sde1 on /media/usbdisk type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<bill_k> KaoticEvil, because i've messed up some stuff.  I dont mind doing a clean install and would like a kubuntu disc anyways
<The_Machine> no, it mounted automagically
<Iwonder|too> The_Machine:  see that ro
<The_Machine> ahh, yes
<Iwonder|too> means read only
<eagles0513875> j may i pm plz
<The_Machine> how do i change that?  not sure why it mounted that way..
<KaoticEvil> bill_k: ah, ok. good reasoning :)
<Iwonder|too> hmmm
<The_Machine> son of a..
<KaoticEvil> The_Machine: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<AbortD> is there a switch on the device The_Machine?
<eagles0513875> bib u still here
<The_Machine> yes.  dammit.
* The_Machine sighs
<The_Machine> i'm a moron.
<KaoticEvil> lol
<AbortD> i told you :P
<bill_k> The_Machine, is it ntfs?
<AbortD> thats the first thing i said
<beta> bibbob: ok, i got different opinions on this....but ill use aptitude from now on then
<AbortD> i did the same thing haha
<bill_k> lol
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<eagles0513875> bibbob u there dude can u pm me i need some help here
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<KaoticEvil> The_Machine: thats nothing, i tried for 3 hours to get sound on Edgy.. only to find out my speakers were plugged into the wrong port
<The_Machine> oh, i CHECKED It too
<beta> had problems with apt before and ubuntuguide.org seems tp prefer aptitude as well
<AbortD> hahahahaha
<The_Machine> but the graphic is small
<The_Machine> and i just assumed..
<jhutchins> The_Machine: ro is safe, so it defaults that way.
<The_Machine> because i've never locked it
<The_Machine> sigh.
<The_Machine> thanks guys
<bill_k> KaoticEvil, i've had many similar experiences
<eagles0513875> if its ntfs he is going to need ntfs3g
<eagles0513875> if he is duelbooting
<AbortD> im glad i could help what tiny bit i did haha
<AbortD> dualbooting
<bill_k> dual boot
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: It said it was vfat.
<AbortD> but if you would like to duel im game ;)
<eagles0513875> oh then i dunno
<bill_k> eagles0513875, only if you want the experimental write support to transfer files between.
<eagles0513875> i love ntefs3g
<eagles0513875> what is the port for pop.gmail.com
<KaoticEvil> 995
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: What was the problem you were having?
<bill_k> that's for the smtp.gmail.com
<bill_k> ssl
<KaoticEvil> eagles0513875: make sure you're using SSL
<bill_k> the pop server is mail.gmail.com
<eagles0513875> i am
<eagles0513875> i wasnt sure hot to set it up
<AbortD> has anyone used this 3d desktop?
<eagles0513875> now for msn would it be pop as well
<beta> does aptitude use the same /etc/apt/sources.list or a different one?
<bill_k> settings>forwarding and pop.  there's a link to instructions right on the page
<KaoticEvil> bill_k: pop.gmail.com:995 (using SSL) and smtp.gmail.com:465 (using SSL)
<jhutchins> beta: same
<beta> ok
<bill_k> KaoticEvil, thanks
<jhutchins> beta: You can actually manage it from the GUI if you prefer.
<eagles0513875> ty kaotic
<KaoticEvil> bill_k: no problem.. just had to check Outlook to make sure
<Armagguedes> hello
<jonathan_> why must I rmmod ehci_hcd to get usb thumb drives to mount in edgy/2.6.17?
<KaoticEvil> n/p eagles0513875
<Armagguedes> i was thinking of installing the beta, as i had to clear the hard drive. Are there any known problems from fresh beta installs?
<beta> jhutchins: so aptitude is behind all the graphical adept installation tool stuff from edgy on?
<bill_k> KaoticEvil, outlook?
* bill_k vomits
<eagles0513875> how do i set kmail to leave the mail on the server
<ubuntu> hello world... :_
<KaoticEvil> bill_k: yeah, Outlook 2007.. i use it on my windows box
<jhutchins> Armagguedes: Dunno, check #ubuntu+1
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<bill_k> KaoticEvil, thunderbird?
<ubuntu> help please
<eagles0513875> no kmail bill
<ubuntu> whats default root passwd?
<jhutchins> beta: Far as I know, yes.  I tend to use apt-get.
<KaoticEvil> bill_k: i don tuse my *nix box for email.. havent gotten around to setting it up yet
<paul__> hi all, I hope this is not too dumb a question, but what is a splash screen and where do i use it
<ubuntu> im newbie in linux...
<eagles0513875> what the password u typed in for ur user name ubuntu
<KaoticEvil> !sudo | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eagles0513875> that too
<bill_k> ubuntu, NEVER log in as root
<jhutchins> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<eagles0513875> how do i set kmail to leave the mail on the server
<beta> jhutchins: on dapper it was still apt-get right? why do you still prefer apt-get?
<ubuntu> why bil_k?
<bill_k> jhutchins, thanks , that will help me transition from gnome
<bill_k> ubuntu, not secure.
<KaoticEvil> ubuntu: there's no real need to... sudo lets you do everything you need
<ubuntu> thanks for advice...
<bill_k> ubuntu, you'll fubar your computer real quick.
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Check the "Leave fetched messages..." box.
<eagles0513875> does kmail once i add an account and check for mail does it keep the mail on the server
<eagles0513875> where
* KaoticEvil . o O ( wow.. im actually helping people :) )
<ubuntu> can i use this Ubuntu for internet connection server at my office ???
<KaoticEvil> eagles0513875: let me look, wait one
<eagles0513875> and this is in kmail kaotic
<jhutchins> beta: It's just what I've learned.
<bill_k> eagles0513875, depends.  a msn setting, gmail setting, or kmail setting can all change that
<eagles0513875> nm i got it
<yurimxpxman> how can I change the resolution of a tty to fit my 1440x900 monitor?
<KaoticEvil> eagles0513875: under Account Settings, General Tab.. there's a check box
<eagles0513875> lol lookin in wrong spot
<jhutchins> beta: I prefer to do package management from the CLI instead of a GUI, the GUI's tend to be slower.
<jhutchins> GUI's are nice for browsing.
<eagles0513875> i got it lol looked in sending tab instead of recieving tab
<eagles0513875> *bangs head on desk
<KaoticEvil> lol
* KaoticEvil is AFK
<beta> jhutchins: yes though i actually cant do anything with the bash yet i always preferred to install stuff from here....adept just seems so bloated....so much stuff there...hehe drove me away instantly
<AaronCampbell> If I'm putting Kubuntu on an new AMD64 system, should I use the amd64 version?  I know it sounds funny, but when I tried it quite some time ago, lots of people were having problems with the 64bit version, and NOT the 32.
<ubuntu> can i ask you one more questions? bil_k?
<eagles0513875> aaron avoid 64 bit for a while
<eagles0513875> there still isnt good enough support for it
<ubuntu> Can i use this OS as as Internet Connection Server???
<jhutchins> AaronCampbell: If you're doing something that really needs the 64b capabilities, go with it, otherwise 32's a lot easier to work with as a desktop.
<beta> jhutchins: so....does apt-cache sarches the aptitude cache or do i have to put in something different from now on?
<eagles0513875> u should be able to do just bout anything as long as u down load the correct pkgs ubuntu
<AaronCampbell> thanks.  I'll get the 32bit torrent of the new beta (no reason to put the older stuff on a new system...it'll come out of beta in less than a month right?)
<jhutchins> beta: Yes, but I only know that because I've read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<beta> thx
<mdtyke> Hey guys.  Just wondering if someone can help me with a few issues I've been having.  Basically, it's with my synaptics driver
<ubuntu> what packages do i need eagles?
<jhutchins> Edgy was my first debian/ubuntu install.
<mdtyke> When I put the laptop in and out of hibernate/suspend, the driver doesn't seem to load back
<beta> should do easy research like that on my own and i will
<mdtyke> I usually have to End Session/Make a new one, for it to activate back in - and the touchpad is really unusable without it
<jhutchins> beta: It's not that easy to find the good pages.  That's why I keep a cheat-sheet.
<voicu> hi, i'm using edgy and since ktorrent was updated it uses way too much cpu
<voicu> like 40% all the time but i only have 150kb of traffic
<voicu> anyone else has this problem?
<eagles0513875> anybody know how i can setup msn mail in kmail
<jhutchins> ubuntu: Have a look at  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<eagles0513875> i tried pop.hotmail.com since its essentially the smae thing
<mdtyke> Does anyone have any idea how I can fix this?  It's really becoming quite bothersome
<beta> jhutchins: true i update my personal one every day :D
<jhutchins> voicu: Seems to me I heard something about that.  Check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<voicu> k, thanks
<mdtyke> And can someone give me an idea how to upgrade to Feisty
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Ah, MSN is the one that charges for pop.
<mdtyke> I did try, and it said to close Adept and wait for some thing to launch.. but it never does
<Kebianizao> Hello
<jhutchins> mdtyke: Did you report it?
<eagles0513875> u serious
<eagles0513875> well i have a dialup account with em
<mdtyke> Report what
<mdtyke> the touchpad or the feisty u/g
<eagles0513875> so i would have to pay to get additional pop support
<jhutchins> mdtyke: Both actually.
<beta> uhm, theres still only sun jre5 in the official repos not jre6, is that true?
<mdtyke> No
<mdtyke> Im hoping they're just small issues.. hopefully the touchpad being fixed with an u/g to Feisty
<jhutchins> mdtyke: I think the touchpad thing's a known kernel bug.
<mdtyke> Does anyone know how I can upgrade to Feisty?  Or how to launch that updater manually
<jhutchins> As far as the beta-test updater hanging, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php has the URL to report problems, and the response looks pretty good.
<slow-motion> hallo
<KaoticEvil> i may redo my main system with Edgy on it :)
<mdtyke> well
<mdtyke> I actually wasn't trying the Beta
<jhutchins> mdtyke: Are you on the latest kernel?
<mdtyke> when I was trying it earlier, the beta wasn't out.. only just noticed, but yay :)
<mdtyke> Im a total Linux newbie, so you'll have to explain to me how to check that jhutchins
<jhutchins> mdtyke: The updater is a beta-test thing.
<mdtyke> I know I'm on KDE 3.5.6 though, if that's any help, and Kubuntu Edgy
<Kebianizao> I have a DLink DWL-G122 wireless USB dongle which is supposed to use the ralink rt73 driver. Problem is that can't associate to the AP. Kubuntu edgy
<KaoticEvil> are the KDE 3.5.6 packages finalized?
<Kebianizao> out of the box I have wlan0 and wmaster0 devices, but someone told me that I need to have rausb0, or on the contrary I'll be on trouble as I am
<Kebianizao> any idea?
<jhutchins> mdtyke: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade should give you the latest everything.
<mdtyke> It doesn't upgrade to Feisty though does it, as I do that reguarly
<jhutchins> mdtyke:sudo apt-get install linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 would do just the kernel & modules
<Iwonder|too> Kebianizao: i have a pcmia card that uses same chipset
<Mena> Hey is it normal if i installed apps without verivfy
<jhutchins> mdtyke: No, it'll stay with edgy unless you run the updater or change your repos to Feisty.
<beta> uhm when i installed nvidia drivers the manual told me to  install nvidia-glx only ubuntuguide says install nvidia-kernel-common as well
<beta> should i add that....and what does it do?
<mdtyke> damy linux-image file is -generic, 2.6.17.11
<Mena> verification*
<Iwonder|too> it does same thing in ububtu,i did get it to work in gentoo with ndiswrapper
<Kebianizao> aseigo: welcome to Spain :)
<eagles0513875> how do i fix this
<eagles0513875> It's not possible to send messages without specifying a sender address.
<eagles0513875> Please set the email address of identity 'Default' in the Identities section of the configuration dialog and then try again.
<jhutchins> mdtyke: Meaning you're pretty much current.
<aseigo> Kebianizao: hola =)
<Mena> jhutchins, is it okay :)
<Kebianizao> Iwonder|too: what driver are you using ;)
<Iwonder|too> the one off the windows instal,i think rt61.inf
<Iwonder|too> it gives me ra0 as interface
<constantine-xvi> is there any way to change the default FM in kde?
<Iwonder|too> works great'
<emonkey-p> I want to upgrade my edgy with the upgradetool but it doesn't start after the click on Finish and closing adept manager. any idea?
<jhutchins> emonkey-p: That's why they call it beta testing.  Please report it.
<eagles0513875> It's not possible to send messages without specifying a sender address.
<eagles0513875> Please set the email address of identity 'Default' in the Identities section of the configuration dialog and then try again.
<eagles0513875> what does that mean
<Mena> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php mcheck this may help
<Iwonder|too> emonkey-p: reopen adept hit fetch updates
<Mena> check*
<emonkey-p> Iwonder|too, I did that 3 times now
<Iwonder|too> dunno] 
<Kebianizao> Iwonder|too: any luck with the native one, this is intended for a newbie (it's not me tough)
<Iwonder|too> thats how mine worked,
<eagles0513875> j u still there dude y do i keep getting this message
<eagles0513875> It's not possible to send messages without specifying a sender address.
<eagles0513875> Please set the email address of identity 'Default' in the Identities section of the configuration dialog and then try again.
<Kebianizao> I wonder which one does edy include by default?
<Iwonder|too> yes Kebianizao i found one online,it worked but to set up the nic was very difficult unless connecting to a non secure network
<bill_k> !wireless
<emonkey-p> jhutchins, I know but there's maybe someone who knows a workaround here. I'll report it immediately. thanks anyway. :)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Go into setup, go to the default identity, fill in your email address.
<bill_k> oOo it's the same as ubuntu
<bill_k> duh
<jhutchins> emonkey-p: Might find something in #ubuntu+1.
<Kebianizao> Iwonder|too: could I have that link?
<eagles0513875> OK no another problem how do i gain authetication
<Iwonder|too> i don't have it,i'm on kubuntu laptop at the moment
<Iwonder|too> google the chipset
<jhutchins> emonkey-p: You'll also probably find that it's already been reported at least once and may find a solution on the bugreport page.
<eagles0513875> how do i run kwallet
<beta> do i still have to setup sun as the main java handling tool on edgy?
<Kebianizao> Iwonder|too: when I said native I was talking about a Linux native
<beta> cause there seem to be no guides for it for edgy
<beta> just dapper and down
<Iwonder|too> linux driver,yes
<emonkey-p> jhutchins, k thanky
<Iwonder|too> well rt61 module
<emonkey-p> s/y/s/
<Kebianizao> Iwonder|too: ok, sorry
<Kebianizao> rt61?, what about rt73?
<Iwonder|too> it works,but when switching networks,like if i go to work,i had to edit a conf file,unload the modeule and reload it
<jhutchins> emonkey-p: If you find the answer, you can lurk here until the next one asks about it, then think how cool you'll look!
<Iwonder|too> google it
<Iwonder|too> ndiswrapper was way easier
<Kebianizao> Iwonder|too: I see now, so you have to edit a .sta file each time, isn't it?
<Iwonder|too> i did
<Iwonder|too> it may have improved since i tried
<Kebianizao> I wonder why wireless drivers can't stick to wireless extensions aas they should
<emonkey-p> jhutchins, I'll try... Unfortunately english isn't my native language and I'm not a well speaker
<Iwonder|too> no idea
<Kebianizao> Iwonder|too: I doubt it since for rt2x00 it's quite problematic as well, anyway thanks for the info
<Iwonder|too> yw
<Iwonder|too> ndiswrapper is loaded i believe and easy to use
<Kebianizao> one more question, do you know where I could find where that .sta file is on kubuntu?
<Iwonder|too> no idea
<Iwonder|too> i've benn using linux for about 7 years,but i'm new to ubuntu
<Kebianizao> I'll try on native if I can find that find, if not I will have to do support in-site ;)
<Iwonder|too> k gtg to work
<Kebianizao> Iwonder|too: so do I, but for me it's difficult to explain a newbie about console commands, but when something got stuck it's the only way for me
* Kebianizao would like to find the graphical way...
<mdtyke> Now whenever I run Adept update, it's not showing me about Feisty
<mdtyke> Any ideas how I get that box back up?
<RoyB72> anyone wanna help a newbie (2 days), with compiling beryl? get lots of error messages when I do ./configure
<frojnd> hello, what is the name allready of win32codecs or smt
<epimeth> is there a jigdo download for feisty beta?
<frojnd> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mdtyke> Anyone have any ideas?.. cant get the Kubuntu Update Manager to come up.. no idea how to get it either
<bxnp> the kubuntu update manager
<bxnp> what is the name of that manager
<epimeth> bxnp: adept
<epimeth> !jigdo
<ubotu> jigdo: GTK+ download manager (beta version). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.3-1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Mena-Smart_> !third-party
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about third-party - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mena-Smart_> !third-party repository
<epimeth> Mena-Smart_: what are you looking for?
<The_Machine> i like update manager
<Mena-Smart_> epimeth, public key
<epimeth> public key for what?
<Mena-Smart_> epimeth, sec i will get it
<Mena-Smart_> GPG error: http://kubuntu.org edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<epimeth> Mena-Smart_: okay :-)
<Mena-Smart_> i forget how to get the key
<epimeth> Mena-Smart_: when are you getting this error?
<babag> just added section on 'manual editing of the xorg.conf file' to wiki if anyone wants to check it.
<babag> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto?highlight=%28serial%29%7C%28mouse%29
<babag> had problem with serial mouse. this got mine working.
<babag> it's the last section
<KaoticEvil> anyone know of a program to convert SVGZ to JPEG?
<epimeth> is there a jigdo download for feisty beta?
<kristjan_> I'm stuck in _Modifying the source for your needs_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild  > I got the patch file, but how do I apply it?
<Armagguedes> i was thinking of installing the Kubuntu Feisty beta, are there any known problems from fresh beta installs?
<fdoving> epimeth: http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.04/
<Mena-Smart__> epimeth, sorry i wasnt here
<Mena-Smart__> epimeth, i get this erro after updatting
<Mena-Smart__> epimeth, are you still here :?
<inteliwasp> how can i find the proper header pakedge to install for my current kernel while in terminal mode?
<inteliwasp> i mean the proper spelling
<Kebianizao> thanks all, bye...
<srecko> hello
<Mena-Smart__> Hi
<cyber_cop> #kubuntu-tr
<Mena> epimeth, ?
<jhutchins> inteliwasp:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<jhutchins> Armagguedes: Yes.
<Armagguedes> yes what
<jhutchins> inteliwasp: Oh, sorry, wrong bit.
<Armagguedes> i can't find anything
<jhutchins> inteliwasp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<jhutchins> Armagguedes: Right in the topic on #ubuntu+1 it says "You shouldn't use Feisty on Production Systems yet".
<Armagguedes> yes i does, and it said so for breezy too. yet i ran the betas back then without any particular problem
<Armagguedes> just a couple of punctual ones
<jhutchins> Armagguedes: You could set it up in chroot and test to see if it works for you.
<Mr_Sonoma> has anyone had any trouble getting mjpegtools installed???
<jhutchins> Armagguedes: You could watch in #ubuntu+1 and see what's being reported, you could check the forums and http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<soulrider> !pupularity-contest
<Mr_Sonoma> i tried apt-get and got a message back saying "pakage mjpegtools not availiable is only availiable from another source"
<soulrider> !info popularity-contest
<Arwen> huh? is ubotu in here?
<ubotu> popularity-contest: Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.33ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 212 kB
<soulrider> yes
<frojnd> what's the name of codecs that play vmw files on the internet?
<Armagguedes> ok tks
<Armagguedes> jhutchins,
<Arwen> frojnd, wmv you mean? libavcodec can do it in more recent builds, otherwise you want w32codecs
<beta> when i update my packet list it always ignores "Translation-de" from all repos why is that?
<soulrider> frojnd: w32codecs
<frojnd> and what's name of package of embedded mplayer
<soulrider> beta: maybe upgrading it will break other packages
<jhutchins> Mr_Sonoma: Do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<soulrider> frojnd: uhm, not sure
<Mr_Sonoma> yes
<jhutchins> !info mjpegtools
<ubotu> mjpegtools: MJPEG video capture/editting/playback MPEG encoding. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.8.0-0.2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 523 kB, installed size 1348 kB
<jhutchins> Mr_Sonoma: Are you sure?
<frojnd> soulrider, Arwen, maybe u know what's the name of repositry that include that kinda thing?
<beta> hm, i lack some handbooks for kde applications
<Mr_Sonoma> i just double checked in adept again
<Arwen> frojnd, what kind of thing?
<beta> thought it might be the reason
<frojnd> Arwen: w32codecs
<Arwen> gah, mjpegtools, wtf is mjpeg actually good for?
<Arwen> frojnd, there's no good repository for that, you recycle the w32codecs.deb from debian, one sec
<jhutchins> !mp3 | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arwen> frojnd, http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<eagles0513875> has anyone downloaded vmware server for linux and set it up before
<Arwen> it would be in repositories, but it's a copyvio in many places
<Arwen> eagles0513875, nope, I don't have that much RAM
<eagles0513875> onlly thing in repositories is vmware player
<Mr_Sonoma> it worked in a friends edgy machine. but i cant get it on my dapper has me puzzling
<jhutchins> Arwen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Arwen> jhutchins, seen it
<Arwen> cmon, don't link me to that
<Arwen> I'm a regular
<__-osh-__> eagles0513875: I've got it on my box. the tarfile. the installer wants to spread all over my system so I haven't allowed that yet. I'll see if I can hack it some... ;-)
<rinanir> Hi, i want to access windows shares on another pc on the network. how can i do that? samba ?
<jhutchins> Arwen: You can also just download it from http://mplayer.hq
<Arwen> jhutchins, meh
<eilker> eagles0513875> yes i did,  www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<Arwen> jhutchins, actually, the wiki suggests fetching the debian copy
<icheyne> anyone had any luck getting wireless rt2500 cards to work on the latest beta?
<beta> edgy seems to give me more problems than dapper
<Arwen> beta, it doesn't have LTS.....
<mdtyke> Can someone please HELP me upgrade to Feisty
<eilker> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<frojnd> Arwen: do I have to compyle this w32codec?
<Arwen> frojnd, comply?
<mdtyke> I can NOT get that Upgrade tool to appear, no matter what I do to Adept.. nor does dist-upgrade work
<Arwen> or compile?
<frojnd> compile, sorry
<Arwen> frojnd, just install the deb (dpkg -i)
<frojnd> Arwen: can u be a little bit more specific
<Arwen> frojnd, um, you downloaded the w32codecs-<something>.deb right?
<frojnd> Arwen: yes
<rinanir> Hi, i want to access windows shares on another pc on the network. how can i do that? samba ?
<Arwen> then open a terminal, cd to the folder that the deb is in, and do "dpkg -i <debfile>"
<Arwen> frojnd, alternatively, just double clicking the deb might work
<frojnd> Arwen: tnx
<frojnd> Arwen: I prefer terminal
<frojnd> rinanir: sudo apt-get install samba
<rinanir> then
<frojnd> rinanir: than go to K ->sytem settings -> share and share what u want
<mdtyke> Can someone please HELP me upgrade to Feisty
<mdtyke> I can NOT get that Upgrade tool to appear, no matter what I do to Adept.. nor does dist-upgrade work
<frojnd> rinanir: if the windows still can't see your files: sudo smbpasswd -a nickname
<rinanir> frojnd: i do not want to share, i want to see windows shares
<frojnd> rinanir: try: sudo smbpasswd -a nickname
<frojnd> rinanir: smb:// in konqueror I think
<Arwen> rinanir, huh, I have that problem too, from what I know, you need to setup a DNS or a WINS server to do that using samba
<jhutchins> mdtyke: #ubuntu+1
<Arwen> say, this channel isn't run by the same people as #ubuntu is it?
<jhutchins> mdtyke: Don't you understand what beta software means?
<frojnd> rinanir: if another user uses XP than u should create another user: adduser nickname
<frojnd> or is it addusr nickname
<mdtyke> I'm not stupid jhutchins..
<frojnd> than enter enter enter
<frojnd> is this corrent -> yes
<mdtyke> and #ubuntu+1 focuses on Ubuntu, not Kubuntu.. you know that as well as I do
<frojnd> u must add the same password for this user as the XP user has
<frojnd> rinanir: than sudo /etc/init.d/samba resrart
<frojnd> rinanir: than sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<frojnd> tha last one
<jhutchins> mdtyke: #ubuntu+1 is Feisty, whether it's ubuntu, kubuntu, xubntu, edubuntu, whatever.
<Arwen> anyone here use edubuntu as their main OS?
<frojnd> rinanir: any luck
<rinanir> frojnd: trying
<funky_D> hello
<frojnd> rinanir: don't forget to add new unix user the same password as he use for windows
<funky_D> in windows you do dir joker.jpg /s and you get its location, how do you do it in kubuntu????
<frojnd> locate name
<jhutchins> funky_D: locate.
<Arwen> funky_D, (s)locate file
<funky_D> thanks ;)
<Arwen> if it was newly created, you need to do updatedb
<jhutchins> funky_D:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html
<eagles0513875> how do i compile and install a binary tar.gz
<jhutchins> !compile | eagles0513875
<ubotu> eagles0513875: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Understand that if you do that, you break the dependency tracking, may mess up where files are installed, and may not be able to uninstall it.
<funky_D> diference between locate and slocate?
<funky_D> none?
<jhutchins> funky_D: If you have slocate, locate will be aliased to it.  It obeys the system security rules and won't let you find files you aren't supposed to access.
<eagles0513875> j i have the only vmware product there is is vmware player
<eagles0513875> ive used it before u cant create virtual machines with it
<jhutchins> funky_D: You may find that you need to use sudo.
<jhutchins> !sudo | funky_D
<ubotu> funky_D: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<funky_D> jhutchins: many thanks :)
<jbruckman> hello everyone. I have a question about quanta. I'm using it to develop a webpage, but the SSI(server side includes) aren't being previewed correctly(reall, at all). I get the feeling there's something I have to enable, but I don't know what it is. Any help?
<eagles0513875> is there a server virtualization package j
<jhutchins> jbruckman: Yeah, I think you actually need Apache for those.
<funky_D> jhutchins: it's because i wanted to export my kde theme to my laptop... but i can't find the kde theme.... :S
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: Sorry, I don't do VMWare.
<jhutchins> eagles0513875: I understand that there are alternatives like xen.
<jbruckman> jhutchins: i have an apache server, but uploading it to the server and then using the browser to look at it is a pain..
<jbruckman> jhutchins: i was hoping for a quick preview option...
<jhutchins> jbruckman: http://lists.kde.org/?i=44F5D253.1020009%20()%20WebsterRidge%20!%20com
<jhutchins> jbruckman: Install apache locally.
<jbruckman> jhutchins: thanks
<eagles0513875> ok
<laptop> Does a list of alterations to 7.04 exist?
<eagles0513875> how does xen work
<laptop> things they worked on?
<gbCerberus> hi I'm trying to burn the fiesty iso (already did a checksum); I right click on the file and select "Write to disk...", all the options are ok and I hit Write, then it tells me to insert a rewritable or blank disk even though I already have one in the drive
<gbCerberus> feisty*
<jhutchins> laptop: Yeah, um...
<jhutchins> laptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Beta/Kubuntu
<jhutchins> gbCerberus: What are you running now?
<mdtyke> Can anyone tell me how I can delete the list of packages.. as if to download them again from scratch?
<gbCerberus> I'm on ubuntu edgy, I guess I'm in the wrong channel...
<Mena> yes for ubuntu
<Mena> #ubuntu
<jhutchins> gbCerberus: Yeah, I'm guessing that's gcombust or something, kubuntu uses k3b.
<Mena> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<Bongo5HH> #ubuntu is the right channel for you
<gbCerberus> ok, well, I have kubuntu as well and k3b doesn't load
<jhutchins> gbCerberus: Have you run k3bsetup?
<gbCerberus> nope, I'll try that
<dominik> hello world
<jhutchins> gbCerberus: Ok, be warned it doesn't always work, but it should.
* Bongo5HH is the world
<Bongo5HH> hello dominik
<gbCerberus> getting an X error, guess I better relog in KDE, brb ;)
<dominik> Hello Bongo5HH, just popped in to see what guys are up to
<Bongo5HH> is there some special trick to upgrading from Herd 5 to the Beta of Feisty?
<LjL> Bongo5HH: just update and upgrade as usual
<Bongo5HH> Synaptic and Adept both say I'
<jhutchins> Bongo5HH: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy
<Bongo5HH> I'm completely upgraded
<LjL> then you're on the beta
<Bongo5HH> but I didn't upgrade... it just found no new packages today.
<jhutchins> Bongo5HH: SOrry, wrong clip.  It's in the topic, test the updater
<Bongo5HH> Well ok I got three new kernals
<Bongo5HH> jhutchins: thanks, but I'm running Herd 5, that's for edgy
<mdtyke> The updater doesn't work here.. when I put in the updated repos, do an update - I don't get the update tool appearing
<Bongo5HH> is there a version number I can find that will confirm?
<eagles0513875> do i have to compile xen from source
<Arwen> eagles0513875, doesn't look like it
<eagles0513875> ok
<jhutchins> Bongo5HH: They might know in the fiesty support channel at #ubuntu+1.
<eagles0513875> ok
<Bongo5HH> thanks jhutchins
<mdtyke> How do I check what version of KDE I'm running, and how do I upgrade it to the latest if it's not
<laptop> ANYONE have trouble with LINE-IN audio??????
<wolferine> what is a tool for formatting a drive/partition?
<eagles0513875> qtparted
<eagles0513875> but for that u have to go into konsole and type sudo qtparted
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, now that was weird
* Daisuke_Ido mourns the passing of his gamepad
<Bongo5HH> ok answer was the updates we've been getting all along take us up to the Beta that was just "released" we're already there.. that's why there are no updates... I feel silly now. :)
<wolferine> will formatting an entire partition, mess with my system? (fstab, etc..)
<wolferine> i would rather prepare for this ahead of time, rather than after I format it
<eagles0513875> yes i think
<eagles0513875> dude back up all ur data and reinstall from scratch
<Daisuke_Ido> um
<Daisuke_Ido> "reinstall from scratch" is a windows solution
<wolferine> who are you talking to?
<Daisuke_Ido> not a linux solution
<beta> are there any known problems with ktorrent being unable to connect at all?
<wolferine> format == reinstall
<wolferine> lol
<eagles0513875> back updata reformat and then reinstall
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: is this a partition used for storage, or is it / or /home or the like?
<wolferine> since when does a format mean an install?
<Daisuke_Ido> eagles0513875: there are better ways
<eagles0513875> what r u trying to do wolf
<wolferine> i really need someone who knows what they are talking about
<eagles0513875> ok daisuke ido take ovr dude
<beta> it doenst work for me anymore on edgy...worked perfectly on dapper
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: is this a non-essential partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> just used for storage or whatever
<Daisuke_Ido> not mounted as / or /home or something rather important like that
<Freeza^> kate doesnt work on my kubuntu install, i get an xserver crash but gedit runs just fine
<wolferine> i want to format an NTFS drive, so its ext3
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<Daisuke_Ido> DO make sure you have anything you want off of it, of course
<Daisuke_Ido> then you can just 'sudo qtparted'
<wolferine> well, doesnt a format erase the entire drive...
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Daisuke_Ido> no\
<wolferine> ha
<Daisuke_Ido> it will erase a partition
<wolferine> ok, ill ask somewhere else
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
<ElCommander> Hi there
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hey ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> sup?
<Daisuke_Ido> just trying to explain that formatting doesn't erase an entire drive unless you tell it to (someone's wanting to format an ntfs partition os ext3
<Daisuke_Ido> something that should be relatively simple
<ForgeAus> format or convert?
<ForgeAus> or partition?
<Daisuke_Ido> he says format
<ForgeAus> well format will erase the entire "drive" - at least if you consider the drive to be like windows drive letters...
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: you *can* come back here you know, contrary to your belief we aren't idiots
<wolferine> ForgeAus, you know what your doing?
<ForgeAus> but the entire DISK is another story
<Daisuke_Ido> not drive, partition
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: i tried to help you, you got snippy
<ForgeAus> wolverine, um that depends on the issue at hand
<wolferine> i want to take an NTFS drive and convert it to ext3
<wolferine> so I can use it as a backup
<Daisuke_Ido> before you said format, now you want to convert...
<ForgeAus> I think you just use fsconvert ?
<wolferine> will this effect fstab, etc...
<ForgeAus> oops convertfs
<ForgeAus> yes
<marcreichelt> hi!
<ForgeAus> fstab meends changing
<eilker> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wolferine> ok, just fstab?
<marcreichelt> is it possible to make a slideshow with Gwenview for all _subdirectories_ and files?
<ForgeAus> (if its set to fuse for example or NTFS to read the NTFS partition it needs to be altered to ext3)
<ForgeAus> just the type flag mostly
<ForgeAus> I'm not entirely certain of other issues
<wolferine> i want to convert it to ext3 so I can use it anytime I want
<ForgeAus> wolferine that depends on where else its used
<wolferine> rather than NTFS, which isnt fun in linux
<Daisuke_Ido> wolferine: if you dual boot, i recommend vfat
<pyrotix> I ctr-alt-esc'd my desktop which turned black, what do I need to relaunch?
<ForgeAus> wolferine, um you mean you have access/permission problems with it?
<Daisuke_Ido> and ntfs-3g is incredibly stable these days
<wolferine> ForgeAus, im not looking to resolve that, its a bit offf topic
<ForgeAus> if you want to mount it that way change default in fstab to user
<Daisuke_Ido> pyrotix: ctrl-alt-f7?
<wolferine> i want to make it into ext3, so I can use it, and I am just unsure if fstab is the only thing affected (changing - in fstab- from ntfs into ext3
<ForgeAus> you can USE it as ntfs
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, that's the only thing that it should affect.
<ElCommander> What else should be affected?
<wolferine> i dont want it to be ntfs
<ForgeAus> ok then use convertfs
<wolferine> as I have explained, I want it to be ext3
<ElCommander> In fstab you define, which filesystem it is so that it can be mounted correctly
<wolferine> what is convertfs?
<ElCommander> Thats the only file which needs to be changed after conversion
<Daisuke_Ido> use convertfs, then change the entry from ntfs  to ext3
<Daisuke_Ido> !convertfs
<ubotu> convertfs: in-place filesystem conversion. In component universe, is extra. Version 20050113-1 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 116 kB
<wolferine> ForgeAus, can I just pm you pls?
<ForgeAus> the commandline is: convertfs /dev/<devicename, ie hd0 or sd1, etc> <fstype> <fstype>
<arvid> for some reason my fglrx.ko disapeard after a reboot :/ how do I get it back?
<ForgeAus> so an example would be: convertfs /dev/sd1 ntfs vfat
<ForgeAus> the man page uses this example : convertfs /dev/hda2 ext2 reiserfs
<ForgeAus> and yes you can pm me
<wolferine> thank you
<ForgeAus> I havn't tried doing it
<jhutchins> ForgeAus: I would expect it to be very slow.
<Daisuke_Ido> wish me luck, gentlemen and ladies
<Daisuke_Ido> assuming there are ladies present...  out of 370 people, there's bound to be at least one
<jhutchins> It might be quicker to just copy anything you want to save and re-format it.
<ForgeAus> jhutchins I don't expect it to be fast...
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: that was my original suggestion before getting blackballed
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: Well, as asked for, good luck.
<jhutchins> I think I'll go feed the horses.
<frojnd> hello I have this problem with sharing mo3'2
<frojnd> mp3's
<frojnd> XP usre can't copy from me and I can't copy from him
<frojnd> allways is error
<frojnd> and I can't copy just mp3, other files I can... also he
<metty_> hi, can anyone pls help me? i think i'm just too stupid -.- just want to execute a .run file and if i klick on it, it opens with kate...
<Arwen> frojnd, um, speak more plainly and in less lines
<Arwen> metty_, chmod +x
<frojnd> Could not read smb://Bad Religion.mp3 ....
<frojnd> why is that
<Arwen> frojnd, dunno, do other files work?
<frojnd> Arwen: yes... if .avi .rar .jpg etc
<metty_> Arwen: the file's on a cd.. how can i use the chmod in this case pls?
<frojnd> just mp3
<Arwen> metty_, you can't
<Daisuke_Ido> connection's nuts today
<Arwen> frojnd, could it be the space in the filename?
<metty_> Arwen: well, that sounds nice :D is there a possibility to execute this file?
<Arwen> metty_, try mounting the CD with some kind of umask= parameter
<Arwen> e.g. umask=0000
<Daisuke_Ido> here's a question, why won't the feisty updater work with kde 3.5.6 installed?
<metty_> Arwen: k thx a lot
<intelikey> howto determine the device that the MBR is on ?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, third party repositories maybe? it's beta software...
<Arwen> intelikey, all your devices should have MBRs, what are you talking about?
<Daisuke_Ido> nope, official repository
<intelikey> Arwen yes but how to determine which the bios reads ?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, um, afaik 3.5.6 is only available from the kde.org repository?
<Arwen> intelikey, first hard drive
<Arwen> almost always
<intelikey> Arwen and all can not all should
<royski> HI, looking for help, new to ubuntu/kubuntu.. Successfully load ubuntu from live CD, after a few days, downloaded iso image of kubuntu and loaded it successfully, but was hoping to be able to login during "startup cold" and select which version (Gnome or KDE) to run and be able to swap from one ot the other until I finally which one to stay with, need advice on what todo.
<intelikey> Arwen ok so how to find the first hd   will it always list first in fdisk -l  or something ?
<Daisuke_Ido> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main
<Arwen> intelikey, err, you don't know which or your hard drives is first?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, yeah, like I said, third-party
<Arwen> first-party would be ubuntu.com
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> i see
<Daisuke_Ido> well then
<Daisuke_Ido> on with the upgrade!
<intelikey> anyone know how to find the MBR ?     cli means please ?
<Arwen> intelikey, how to find the MBR?
<intelikey> Arwen it's ok, there are always things we don't understand.
<Daisuke_Ido> i just got a headache.
<Arwen> intelikey, you want to know which of your MBRs your BIOS is reading right?
<intelikey> yes
<frojnd> Arwen: now that I unspace tha name of file it says that file is in use.. how lame can that be
<Daisuke_Ido> hda0, most likely
<intelikey> on any box at any time.  arwen
<Arwen> intelikey, that would be your first hard drive, /dev/sda probably, /dev/hda if you don't have sata or your system is weird
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<pyrotix> I ctr-alt-esc'd my desktop which turned black (my wallpapers are gone), what do I need to relaunch?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, there's on 0, when you're talking about the MBR, you don't use a partition number
<ForgeAus> kde 3.5.6 might be in edgy proposed or even just edgy
<Arwen> no 0*
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<Arwen> pyrotix, kdesktop I think
* Arwen uses GNOME :-\
<intelikey> anyone know a command to check for MBR ?
<Arwen> intelikey, what do you mean by "check for mbr"?
<Arwen> that makes no sense, it's not an intelligible statement
<intelikey> anyone ?
<Lynoure> intelikey: it's the first part of the disk, it is always there. What's in it is a another matter.
<Arwen> intelikey, ^^
<mauro> alguien habla espaol??
<intelikey> Lynoure know a command to test for the systems MBR ?
<Lynoure> intelikey: you can write it to a file with this:  dd if=/dev/xxx of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1
<intelikey> ok i'll ask some place else thank for trying guys.
<Daisuke_Ido> ...?
<Lynoure> oh well...
<ForgeAus> hehe wierd
<Lynoure> Another case reminding me why I was planning not to do support anymore.
<Arwen> intelikey failed at life.....
<Arwen> it's worse in #ubuntu :-\
<ElCommander> :D
<ForgeAus> lol Lynore :)
<Lynoure> Arwen: well, I left #ubuntu the day I decided to take a vacation from support :)
<ForgeAus> I wonder if he meant to check if the bootstraps for grub and/or lilo were in the mbr
<Arwen> Lynoure, I left when I was banned....
<Daisuke_Ido> who knows...
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, so, is anything actually using that file?
<Arwen> maybe the host computer has some kind of drm rootkit on it?
<ForgeAus> Lynoure you know that mbr.backup file, how can I get one :)
<Daisuke_Ido> so is any what huh?
<antonio_> ciao a tutti
<Arwen> ForgeAus, dd if=<hard drive device> of=mbr.backup -bs=512 -count=1 I think
<Arwen> careful though, I'm not sure
<weedar> is there a way to make a command make a noise ("ping") when it finishes? I compile a few things and hate checking back to se if it's done
<weedar> maybe piping it to a command that creates a noise?
<Lynoure> ForgeAus: with that command I gave you. it's an of not if.
<Arwen> weedar, attach "&& <command playing noise>"
<Arwen> that'll play the sound if it succeeds
<Lynoure> ForgeAus: s/you/intelikey
<weedar> Arwen: nice. Do you know of a command that does such a thing? :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: what were you saying about something using a file?
<Arwen> weedar, um, mpg321 or mpg123 plays MPEG-1 Layer 3 (mp3)
<ForgeAus> hehe its ok
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, never mind :-\
<Arwen> too late now
<Arwen> weedar, ogg123 plays Ogg Vorbis/FLAC
<Arwen> or, you could just use mplayer
<ForgeAus> hmmm I need to learn more about bootloaders
<weedar> Arwen: then I'll have to create a short noise myself, unless I feel like hearing an entire song :)
<Arwen> :-\
<Arwen> weedar, try the infamous "Hey everybody, I'm looking at GAY PORNO" mp3?
<ForgeAus> can NTFS (and or GRUB) boot (without passing through to another bootloader) both XP and Kubuntu?
<Arwen> ForgeAus, ntldr you mean? and no
<Arwen> the startup process for Windows and Linux are different
<ForgeAus> ie how do you put a Linux boot string (ie root=/dev/<rootdevice> etc)...  in ntldr and/or put something in Grub to start up XP bypassing ntldr?
<ForgeAus> Arwen yes I  know they're different
<Daisuke_Ido> doesn't grub chain to ntldr?
<ForgeAus> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't dual boot
<ForgeAus> I dual boot and yes it chains to ntldr to do that
<weedar> Arwen: for some odd reason I never saved that somewhere sane ;)
<Arwen> ForgeAus, you can't have ntldr or grub boot both, you have to have one boot the other bootloader
<Arwen> weedar, lol
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think you can, i think xp absolutely requires its own bootloader
<ForgeAus> Arwen explicitly *can't* or you don't know how to?
<Arwen> I used to have a copy, but in the latest Last Measure (4.1?) it's a swf
<Arwen> ForgeAus, can't
<ForgeAus> Arwen ok...
<Arwen> ntldr boots grub, grub boots ntldr, end of story
<bet4> which are popular bittorrent clients for linus...beside azureus and ktorrent? i used torrent on windows so id prefer something similiar lightweight
<bet4> linux
<ForgeAus> um ntldr boots grub? uh? how?
<Arwen> bet4, um, bittornado maybe
<Arwen> bet4, but azureus and ktorrent are about as good as you'll get
<ForgeAus> Grub passes through (chains) to ntldr I know that much
<ForgeAus> ntldr is fairly generic
<Arwen> ForgeAus, ntldr can boot a file, which can be a copy of the grub MBR
<Arwen> :-)
<ForgeAus> its not just for XP, 2k (possibly even NT systems) used it
<Daisuke_Ido> bet4: the latest version of ktorrent is quite nice, added support for rss feeds
<Arwen> yeah, ktorrent is good (I use azureus, ick @ 100MB mem)
<ForgeAus> Arwen, whats the filename?
<bet4> Daisuke_Ido: yes i liked ktorrent but unfortunately it doenst work anymore for me on edgy
<MinceR> rtorrent, Mainline (the official client) and BitComet seem to be popular
<MinceR> my favorite is rtorrent
<ForgeAus> and how do you refer to it?
<Daisuke_Ido> bitcomet is bad
<Arwen> ForgeAus, for what? the mbr clone? you make it yourself and name it however you want
<MinceR> s/seem/also seem/
<MinceR> i've heard BitComet is bad but nevertheless it seems to be popular :)
<Arwen> ForgeAus, to boot grub with ntldr, you add a section under "operating systems" in C:\boot.ini containing the path to a copy of grub
<ForgeAus> by mbr clone you mean like what the old dos sys command used to do?
<Daisuke_Ido> for torrents on public trackers, it's fine, but it cheats (fudges numbers) so it's banned on most private trackers
<Arwen> ForgeAus, don't think so, an mbr clone is a physical copy of the first 512 bytes of your hard drive
<MinceR> private trackers suck anyway
<ForgeAus> ok
<Arwen> meh, they're ok
<MinceR> they're run by people who don't understand how bittorrent works.
<Daisuke_Ido> not really
<Daisuke_Ido> they understand full well how it works
<Arwen> MinceR, otherwise you get leeching big time :-\
<Daisuke_Ido> exactly
<MinceR> why do they limit the number of peers available then?
<MinceR> interesting, i don't leech even though i'm not forced not to do so
<Daisuke_Ido> it's generally a narrower scope anyway
<MinceR> and it seems that most users don't leech
<Daisuke_Ido> on public trackers, a lot leech and a few good samaritans seed
<SheeEttin> Is this the right place to ask for fglrx/xorg/DRI problems, or not?
<Daisuke_Ido> i seed to 1.5 minimum
<Arwen> I just seed to 1.0 - upload caps
<MinceR> i tend to seed to 1.1 but if the stuff is really good i seed for more :)
<MinceR> (or if it was drying up at some point)
<bet4> is there any torrentclient than can search mutiple torrent sites at once?
<bet4> that would be handy
<Arwen> bet4, ktorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> for isntance, a private tracker i belong to is jpopsuki.  it's a pretty narrow scope, but most people who are into the material know about it and use it, so it's not really a limit, just sign up
<Arwen> but, why bother?
<bet4> Arwen: doenst work anymore unfortuantely...but how do you make it search in mutiples at once btw?
<MinceR> most of them are invite only; and it's just too much hassle anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<MinceR> just like websites you need to register on to view the content
<metty_> hmm why can't i save a file from the internet to my space? i don't have the permission to ot?
<metty_> it
<Daisuke_Ido> those aren't the ones i'm talking about
<Arwen> bet4, dunno, I use azureus which by design has no search
<SheeEttin> So, uh, I should ask somewhere else?
<MinceR> rtorrent doesn't have search either
<Daisuke_Ido> oink and such?  THOSE are run by people that want their little elite group to stay that way
<mauro> alguien que hable espaol
<Daisuke_Ido> but a "private" tracker that just requires a signup, not a problem
<SheeEttin> K, I'm off then.
<arman> hii
<arman> any one there?
<alphi_> hello
<arman> how are you?
<Arwen> arman, no
<arman> what?
<FOAD> Hi.
<metty_> hu
<arman> lol ok
<arman> everybody uses kubuntu here?
<Arwen> arman, Ubuntu, they just banned me from the channel
<Arwen> I have basic knowledge of KDE, so it's all good :-)
<arman> oh i see
<arman> so your a good KDE user?
<metty_> would someone be so kind to help me pls? why can't i save a file from the internet to my space? i don't have the permission to ot?
<Arwen> na, GNOME for the win
<arman> i just installed kubuntu
<Arwen> metty_, more details?
<Arwen> arman, I got nothing against KDE, but I find the default Kubuntu look eye-damaging
<Daisuke_Ido> arman: welcome to the cult, kool-aid is on the table over there
<Daisuke_Ido> seriously though, welcome to kubuntu
<arman> thank u :D
<arman> im gladd im here the people here are better then windows xp users lol
<Arwen> nah, ##windows is a great place
<Daisuke_Ido> i shouldn't say this, but the people i've met here are about 10 times friendlier than users of nearly any other linux distribution
<Daisuke_Ido> here it's "what kind of help do you need?", there it's "RTFM and STFU!"
<arman> :)
<arman> lol thats true
<metty_> Arwen: i just want to download a driver from a website but when i select my folder,  there is a failure whichs says that i don't have the permission to
<Daisuke_Ido> metty_: what directory are you trying to save to?
<fluffles> hi, does kubuntu has some pkg manager or smt? i've got a user who wants to install firefox, should he just do a manual install or are there smarter ways?
<metty_> Arwen:  lol it works now .... don't know why... just tried it 10 times.. i wanted to install it to my personal folder
<Daisuke_Ido> fluffles: use adept to install packages
<Daisuke_Ido> !adept > fluffles
<metty_> Arwen: but thanx again :)
<fluffles> thanks
<Arwen> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<wolferine> well, that wasnt so nice
<Daisuke_Ido> 3 hours to go :\
<arman> for what?
<wolferine> system froze, then i had to reboot
<bet4> stupid question, how do i find a specific application launcher i just installed?
<compilerwriter> fluffles there are much smarter ways
<Arwen> bet4, a launcher?
<Daisuke_Ido> for all of the files for the 6.10 > 7.04 upgrade to finish downloading
<compilerwriter> fluffles: One can get firefox from the repos.
<bet4> Arwen: i mean the executable file that starts the program
<wolferine> is it a beta rls now?
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: Just be happy it's not like WoW
<Daisuke_Ido> fluffles: yes, you can also 'sudo apt-get install firefox'
<Minataku> Where there's 100MB of files to download for updates every 12 hours
<Arwen> bet4, like /usr/bin/firefox or something?
<compilerwriter> fluffles there is synatic, apt-get, and adept is a front end for apt-get.
<Arwen> or like a .desktop file that's in your K Menu?
<fluffles> well i asked it for "arman" he uses kubuntu. but adept looks ok.. and i think packages are more easy than source based managers
<fluffles> at least for end users like him
<compilerwriter> fluffles s/synatic/synaptic
<arman> lol i dont know anything about anything i feel dumb
<arman> im kind of new :P
<arman> actually i am new
<compilerwriter> Arman we were all newbies once.
<Daisuke_Ido> no harm in being new
<bet4> Arwen: uhm, i dunno i just installed bittornado and i doenst start with bittornado (-bin) and its not in the menu so i wondr how to start it
<compilerwriter> Arman we do not bite.
<arman> lol i thought there would be cursing wen i first came in
<Daisuke_Ido> you're already showing a willingness to learn something new, otherwise you wouldn't have left windows :)
<Arwen> bet4, try locate bittornado
<arman> u guys seem way to nice :)
<bet4> whereis only gave me the icon /usr/share/app-install/icons/_usr_share_pixmaps_bittornado.xpm
<compilerwriter> bet4 start it from the console
<metty_> Arwen:  as i said befor i now have the driver (.run) in my private folder. how can i execute it now pls? with a click in it, i just get opened with kate..
<wolferine> bet4 use which bittornado
<bet4> no, locate gave me that not whereis
<Arwen> if not, go to adept, find bittornado, and find the list of installed files
<Daisuke_Ido> metty_: is this nvidia's driver by chance?
<Arwen> metty_, chmod +x it, then run it with sh
<bet4> wolferine: what do you mean?
<compilerwriter> Daisuke is correct arman.  You are willing to try.  Therefore you are showing more courage than a lot of people I know.
<arman> thank u :)
<compilerwriter> Arman:  On the other hand you are also showing more courage than I would want my mother to.  Fortunately you are a bit more computer savvy than my mother.
<Daisuke_Ido> whee!  file 217 of 1074 :(
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<metty_> Arwen:  thank you, it works ;) what does sh stand for please?
<compilerwriter> Holy Christ Daisuke_Ido what in the name of Buddha are you downloading
<Arwen> metty_, *sh*ell
<Daisuke_Ido> compilerwriter: it's the feisty upgrade tool
<Arwen> it's the thingy on the command line that reads commands
<arman> :)
<compilerwriter> metty_ it stands for shell.
<arvid> I tried: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" and "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" but I still don't have a fglrx.ko on my system :/ What do I do?
<compilerwriter> It is a program to use to interact with the kernal.  You tell shell what you want the computer to do and then it tells the kernal what you want done.
<compilerwriter> metty_  I think I should have been spelling that kernel.
<bet4> Arwen: ok, adept didnt find anything related to bit(tornado)
<Arwen> bet4, oh well
<bet4> it did install bittornado though via aptitude
<orange1> c0nv1ct: u alive?
<compilerwriter> Maybe i will just back up my home  directory and install from cd.
<c0nv1ct> ya
<Daisuke_Ido> compilerwriter: as long as you've got a decent net connection, no problems
<antonio_> someone italian?
<c0nv1ct> !it | antonio
<ubotu> antonio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<orange1> c0nv1ct: lets say i wanted to connect to irc from my school's limited connection -- by using my home connection - what is this process called?
<bet4> uhm, adept is mighty buggy i suppose...if i only check installed it finds nothing conatining "bit" if i check uninstalled to it finds bittornado as installed
<c0nv1ct> orange1: tunneling?
<antonio_> tnx
<acemo> is there anyway that i can set mplayer as default for all filetypes it supports? w.o having to right click, choose with, set this as default for each and single one of them?
<bet4> on the other ahand locate bittornado also only gave me the icon
<c0nv1ct> orange1: you could use ssh, or vnc too i guess
<orange1> c0nv1ct: which is better?
<c0nv1ct> orange1: depends if you want a GUI or a CLI
<orange1> gui
<c0nv1ct> orange1: then you will want a vnc
<bet4> Arwen: ok, how do i find out how to launch it now?
<metty_> compilerwriter, thx ;)
<Arwen> bet4, uh... difficult, one sec
<metty_> gn8 ;)
<orange1> c0nv1ct: it doesnt matter if my home desktop is a windows box?
#kubuntu 2007-03-24
<c0nv1ct> orange1: yeah, that will be a problem
<bet4> ok
<arvid> how do I install "xorg-driver-fglrx (= 8.33.6-1)" apparently I only have 7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.3-12.11
<arvid> (whatever that means)
<c0nv1ct> orange1: there are vnc servers for windows though
<Arwen> bet4, try "btdownloadgui"
<c0nv1ct> orange1: it makes for a pretty big security hole though
<pynsa> hi folks
<orange1> security hole on my desktop or on the school's connection?
<xyverz> hullo pynsa
<compilerwriter> !kernel | metty
<ubotu> metty: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Daisuke_Ido> arvid: it looks like you already have a newer version installed.
<pynsa> how can i save profiles in konqueror 3.5.5.? i recently realised that the menu entries that allowed saving own profiles are gone...
<pynsa> heyda xyverz
<orange1> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Daisuke_Ido> 7.1.0 is the xorg version, 8.34.8 is the driver version, and 2.6.20 maybe kernel version?
<bet4> Arwen: command not found
<acemo> is there anyway that i can set mplayer as default for all filetypes it supports?
<arvid> Daisuke_Ido: then what does this error mean? http://pastebin.ca/407370
<Arwen> bet4, damn it, this is irritating
<orange1> c0nv1ct:  security hole on my desktop or on the school's connection?
<orange1> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<c0nv1ct> orange1: look into FreeNX, thats what you want
<bet4> Arwen: yeah, edgy only gave me problems so far compared to dapper at least
<c0nv1ct> orange1: the security hole would be on your desktop, but there are ways to secure it better
<bet4> im running fairly new hardware though
<compilerwriter> arwen what is the trouble?
<bet4> not too old not to new
<Arwen> compilerwriter, the command line bittorrent has weird filenames :-\
<bet4> too
<orange1> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Arwen> bet4, try installing bittornado-gui too :-\
<Daisuke_Ido> arvid: means it expects *exactly* that version of the driver
<c0nv1ct> orange1: i believe i've seen a freenx client/server for windows too
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not much on installing ati though...
<bet4> Arwen: yep, only thing i could think of as well
<compilerwriter> I have never used the command line torrent so I ges I shall have wish you luck and take a belt of scotch for you.
<arvid> Daisuke_Ido: yes, and I just think I found the problem: "IMPORTANT: You have to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update! NOTE: the fglrx source code requires Linux 2.6.19 or lower. It is not yet prepared for 2.6.20.".
<compilerwriter> s/ges/guess
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be the problem
<arvid> Daisuke_Ido: oh well - I'll just wait untill it works on 2.6.20
<Arwen> bet4, turns out that the bittornado main is composed of tons of different commands all starting in bt.something
<Daisuke_Ido> is there anything about 2.6.20 that's an absolute must-have?
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Ido: basicly no
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, more hardware support? kernels aren't very exciting...
<bet4> Arwen: i see
<arvid> Daisuke_Ido: no :) But I'm going to bed now :P
<Daisuke_Ido> heh
<acemo> is there anyway that i can set mplayer as default for all filetypes it supports?
<Daisuke_Ido> not exciting, no, but still potentially important
<Tm_T> yup, most of the time new kernels just bring more hw support etc
<orange1> c0nv1ct: the network at my school is very limited -- whats a safe port to use?
<c0nv1ct> orange1: not sure, depends on how locked down your school network is
<Arwen> acemo, not that I know of, that probably involves editing the mimetypes db...
<compilerwriter> arwen take heart you will learn it eventually if you must.  The man page might be of some help if you ever need command line memory joggers for some reason.
<bet4> does anyone have an idea why streaming media doesnt work for me? i installed w32codecs, all the gstreamer stuff im supposed to and the lbxinestuff
<c0nv1ct> orange1: you may want to use port 80, that'll be open for sure
<bet4> windows media stream works though
<Arwen> compilerwriter, bah, I just use gui for bt :-\
<c0nv1ct> orange1: but that may be blocked by your ISP at home
<Arwen> compilerwriter, don't feel like memorizing 20 commands just for bittorrent
<compilerwriter> I know the feeling.
<Arwen> compilerwriter, yeah, I'm a fan of command lines in general
<compilerwriter> Arwen typed like a Macintrash user.
<Arwen> macintrash?
<bet4> hm...ok crashed right away after launching
<BluesKaj> how does one delete a whole load of empty files with a common name , but a different list number
<BluesKaj> ?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, use rm with wildcards?
<bet4> sudo aptitude remove --purge bittornado-gui
<Arwen> e.g. to delete everything with "blue" in the name, you could do "rm *blue*"
<compilerwriter> Then again arwen I am older than God's dog.  The first computer I cut my teeth on was a sequent mainframe with a regent20 terminal.
<DominiK83> \join ubuntu.it
<bet4> what a pile of rubbish :/
<Arwen> compilerwriter, I used to be a Windows fan :-\
<Arwen> still have a copy around for game
<BluesKaj> ok Arwen thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> going to have to check the new builds of wine, apparently they've fixed a lot of bugs in d3d
<Arwen> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> maybe, just maybe, i can get the longest journey to run
<Daisuke_Ido> as it is, i've been playing it on my fiancee's laptop
<orange1> Daisuke_Ido: check if flash 8 professional works
<Stormi> Could anyone give me a couple of hints on how to change my resolution? :/ I somehow buggered it up...
<bet4> man, am i really cursed to use azureus?
<Daisuke_Ido> bet4: there's still ktorrent :D
<wolferine> Stormi, what type of card?
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, didn't work
<wolferine> bet4, whats the issue?
<Stormi> Nvidia Geforce 7xxx
<Daisuke_Ido> have you tried the latest available from the site?
<bet4> Daisuke_Ido:  well since i installed egy it doesnt conenct at all anymore (had dapper before)...i would be glad if i could use ktorrent
<wolferine> upload or download issues?
<bet4> edgy
<wolferine> Stormi, you can do sudo nvidia-settings
<bet4> edgy seems to give me a whole bunch of issues in general it seems
<orange1> ktorrent kept giving me tracker error 3 and stopping my dl
<wolferine> bet4, for example...
<Stormi> I tried xrandr in konsole, but the options returned were no good..
<Daisuke_Ido> mine just says "too many files open"
<bet4> Daisuke_Ido: yes i tried the latest available version didnt work
<wolferine> Stormi, try what I said
<Daisuke_Ido> 2 hours until we find out if my pc is hosed
<Stormi> And Xrandr -s 1024x768 told me that wasnt an available mode :/
<wolferine> Stormi, you have me on ignore?
<dwidmann> Stormi, if you're using the nvidia driver (as opposed to vesa/nv), run the command "nvidia-settings"
<wolferine> thanks dwidmann
<bet4> wolferine: uhm, streaming media doenst work....flashplugin install dindt work (at least as its supposed to) amarok failed to iprocess several albums when building collection
<dwidmann> or better
<dwidmann> "sudo nvidia-settings"
<Daisuke_Ido> o_O
<bet4> uhm, graphic cards driver installation was strange as well
<bet4> dunno
<Stormi> Sorry, wolferine, what had you said? I missed it, let me check
<wolferine> bet4,  I as asking more specifically about you Azerus issues
<wolferine> and I am sorry to hear that
<bet4> and ktorrent doesnt work anymore of course ;)
<owner> ktorrent still works for me
<dwidmann> heh, I missed it too :P
<owner> on kubuntu 6.06
<bet4> wolferine: oh ok sorry....uhm, i just dont like it much....it seems to take alot ressources and generally is too bloated with features i perosnally dont ever need
<Daisuke_Ido> works on 6.10 here, but that means little
<bet4> it might be great i dunno...its just not my taste i guess
<BluesKaj> Arwen , not working;   /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<wolferine> bet4 correct, thats all true
<wolferine> unless you have 3GB of rAM :)
<Arwen> BluesKaj, uh, weird, what exact command?
<bet4> hehe
<bet4> thats what it seemed like to me
<wolferine> well, I liked utorrent, on my win machine
<wolferine> its was handy
<bet4> torrent? yes thats what i used on windows
<bet4> but ktorrent seemed to be great
<wolferine> but all torrent apps seem to suck the life outta a computer, same with kazza
<bet4> if only it would work
<wolferine> or what ever it was called
<Arwen> wolferine, really? utorrent for Win32 runs very fast
<wolferine> i never said fast
<Arwen> and although a memory hog, azureus runs well too
<BluesKaj> Arwen : rm *filename*
<wolferine> but it was the best I had used...
<Arwen> BluesKaj, hmm, try with one "*"
<wolferine> torrent != fast
<owner> test
<wolferine> torrent == get anything
<subone> whats a link to installing the third party codecs, the one from help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats is invalid.
<bet4> which is another good gui client for linux beside bittornado, azureus qtorrent?
<Arwen> subone, I might be able to tell you right here, what codecs?
<Arwen> bet4, ktorrent?
<wolferine> subone, use the ubuntu guide
<dwidmann> subone, well, if you don't mind doing it by hand, you can find it at mplayerhq.hu
<subone> all of them
<Arwen> bet4, other than that, your choices are a little limited
<subone> all the mplayer ones
<bet4> Arwen: uhm, its the third time now i tell you ktorrent doesnt work for me i think x)
<Arwen> subone, w32codecs, mplayerhq.hu (thought it was ru?)
<subone> Yea I used to know the link to an mplayer kubuntu one
<bet4> which is the only reason im looking for a different onme
<Daisuke_Ido> bet4: http://pingpong-abc.sourceforge.net/index.php
<Arwen> bet4, sorry, you didn't list it - your choices are a little limited
<Daisuke_Ido> i haven't used it personally, but it looks fairly streamlined
<bet4> arwen: np didnt want to sound rude
<Daisuke_Ido> based on bittornado
<dwidmann> Oh, and subone, the tar.bz2 of the win32 codecs on mplayerhq.hu, you need to extract it to /usr/lib/win32
<bet4> Daisuke_Ido: it isnt in the repos so i dont even bother at the moment, thx though
<wolferine> subone, google ubuntu guide
<wolferine> it gives them all you need
<wolferine> and then some
<crazy1291> Hi, I have been trying to add another slave drive to this comp, and it is kinda working...but not completely
<crazy1291> It is recognized in Bios and Kubuntu sees it but I cannot mount it
<mike__> Iwireless for "atheros" in herd 5 is a little flakey
<crazy1291> Is there a simple command that makes Kubuntu mount the secondary hard disk?
<crazy1291> mount: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<crazy1291> Please check that the device is plugged correctly.
<Mena> Why when i update,  doesnt update my kernel to 2.6.20 instead of 2.6.17
<bet4> what do have to install via pt to get mldonkey?
<mervteck> anyone here play Unreal2k4 on Linux?
<bet4> apt
<Arwen> no
<Arwen> would, but I don't buy software
<mervteck> lols
<bet4> i has the guifrontends but no mldonkey itself
<mervteck> Unreal games are worth it!
<mervteck> they work great in linux and its not an emulation!
<bet4> it has gkrellm-mldonkey
<bet4> thats the right one?
<bet4> nope it isnt
<bet4> thats hilarious the repos serve several gui frontends but not the program itself
<bet4> i could kick ubuntu to the trash bin at the moment
<Shaezsche> how can i upgrade from the latest alpha to the new beta?
<Shaezsche> dist upgrade possible?
<nixternal> Shaezsche: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Shaezsche> i just did that, it doesnt
<nixternal> Shaezsche: if you have been doing the upgrades on a daily basis you are good to go
<Shaezsche> oh!
<Shaezsche> so i am using theb eta....?
<Shaezsche> lol
<nixternal> Shaezsche: yes, that is because there was a freeze for the past day or so for beta
<nixternal> Shaezsche: as long as you sudo apt-get update and there is nothing to upgrade, you are newer than beta :)
<Shaezsche> hey, is 10% non-contiguous abnormal?
<waylandbill> beta is out as of today. play with it if you're daring. :-D
<Arwen> Shaezsche, kind of
<Arwen> I've gotton to 35%
<Shaezsche> OMFG
<Shaezsche> is there a way to fix it?
<Arwen> Shaezsche, it's not actually a performance issue, don't bother
<Arwen> on ext2/3, fragmented files usually stay near their shards, so the performance hit is negligible
<Shaezsche> well, i suspect my HD doesnt support journaling
<Shaezsche> i read about it on a forum post
<Mena> waylandbill, i just updated my edgy how to upgrade to fiesty beta is there a tool , right ? if there what its name ?
<Shaezsche> its a 120gb samsung notebook HD
<Shaezsche> seems to work fine for me
<Arwen> Shaezsche, it's not your HD that doesn't support journals, it's your filesystem
<Arwen> the journal is just a section of your HDD dedicated to logging
<Shaezsche> arwen i know that, but i heard my HDD doesnt
<Shaezsche> its possible
<Shaezsche> a strange HD bug
<Shaezsche> nothing to do with software
<Arwen> wtf? that makes no sense, the journal only has special meaning to the fs, it's just 1s and 0s
<Shaezsche> i dunno man
<Shaezsche> but i read it
<Shaezsche> ill find you the post
<Mena> or any one esle :)
<waylandbill> Mena: not yet. you have to change sources to feisty. The upgrade tool is in the works
<Daisuke_Ido> waylandbill: i'm testing it as we speak
<Mena> waylandbill, ok Thanks :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the download is taking a bit, however...
<wolferine> where are icons saved?
<Shaezsche> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1837696&highlight=samsung#post1837696 scroll down to the post by Roach7ka
<Shaezsche> Arwen you still with me?
<waylandbill> Mena: I've made code changes to it. so I can tell you it's in the works. :)
<Arwen> Shaezsche, yeah, sorry
<waylandbill> I have to sleep, so I have to run.
<Mena> waylandbill, ok :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, that means i can blame waylandbill if this crashes :)
<DominiK83> ciao a tutti
<Mena> waylandbill, the upgrading also in the test right its not sure if it was safe yet ?
<Arwen> Shaezsche, I think he's mistaken :-\
<Shaezsche> well that might be, but ive read other posts with ppl having acpi problems
<compilerwriter> ktorrent keeps stalling on me.  Is it not playing well with edgy?
<Shaezsche> and they have my HD
<Shaezsche> i can ONLY use a 386 kernel
<Shaezsche> for some reason, all others wont speedstep
<wolferine> where are icons saved?
<SilentM> wolferine: /usr/share/pixmaps ?
<Mena> wolferine, home>>$use$>.kde>icons
<Shaezsche> what does this command do "acpi_fake_ecdt=1"
<Mena> wolferine, if you was taliking abou the ThemeIcons
<wolferine> i wasnt
<wolferine> SilentM, got it
<Mena> ok :)
<ozgur> good night
<ozgur> help me please
<ozgur> iyi geceler
<VorelAesthyr> ozgur whats the problem?
<ozgur> m wannt listen to amarok mp3
<ozgur> but wannt codec
<Mena> Thanks People ..Bye
<ozgur> kubuntu 3.5.2
<Arwen> ozgur, install libxine-extracodecs
<ozgur> how
<ozgur> ??
<Arwen> apt-get install <package>
<ozgur> you give me html adress
<Arwen> !mp3 > ozgur
<Arwen> !apt > ozgur
<ozgur> again please
<ozgur>  understandt not you
<Mena> Hey plz some see this error    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11771/
<Daisuke_Ido> ozgur: what's your native language?
<ozgur> trkish
<ozgur> trke bilen yok mu?
<Mena> Did some one saw the erorr
<Mena> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11771/
<Daisuke_Ido> ozgur: you can try #ubuntu.tr or http://www.ubuntu-tr.com
<ozgur> close
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<ozgur>  see first but close
<ozgur> daisuke are you japan?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<ozgur> :)
<ozgur> thanks
<ozgur> daisuke help me please
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome.  sorry i couldn't be of more help
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> !mp3 > Daisuke_Ido
<Mena> Hey plz some see this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11771/
<ozgur>  wannt live my with penguin
<Daisuke_Ido> ozgur: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<ozgur> http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main Sources
<ozgur> you tell me please how activate?
<Daisuke_Ido> you're using kde, right?
<ozgur> right
<ozgur> 3.5.2
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu 6.06?
<ozgur> no
<ozgur> kde 3.5.2
<ozgur> thanks daisuke
<ozgur>  wannt see
<ozgur> net
<familia> alguem br?
<Mr_Sonoma> how do i play .wmv on linux? i've seen a website about it before but cant remember where i seen it.
<mervteck> can u guys tell me what can unpack RAR files?
<Daisuke_Ido> mervteck: unrar
<familia> sudo apt-get install rar
<Daisuke_Ido> Mr_Sonoma: might want to check out VLC media player
<mervteck> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<slylyias> I can't install tor, when I do sudo apt-get install tor I get an error "tor: Depends: tsocks but it is not installable"
<slylyias> What do I do?
<Daisuke_Ido> !rar > mervteck
<mervteck> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<familia> algum do Brasil testou o beta do kubuntu?
<arman> any body hav any idea how to install fir fox for kubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> k, so you'll have to enable the universe repository
<Daisuke_Ido> arman: sudo apt-get install firefox
<slylyias> How do I enable the universe repo?
<arman> whe do i get sudo apt-get/
<arman> ?
<Mr_Sonoma> sudo apt-get is a command
<Mr_Sonoma> use it in your terminal window
<Daisuke_Ido> !repositories > slylyias
<arman> oh ok
<Daisuke_Ido> Mr_Sonoma: thank you
<familia> does someone here talk portuguese?
<Daisuke_Ido> Mr_Sonoma: VLC help at all?
<Mr_Sonoma> np..that was one i knew the answer to =)
<Daisuke_Ido> familia: #ubuntu-br i think
<mervteck> ok i installed unrar-free but what do i type in when i try to run it or open a rar with it
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, there's still a whole lot i don't know
<slylyias> !info tsocks
<ubotu> tsocks: transparent network access through a SOCKS 4 or 5 proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8beta5-2 (edgy), package size 209 kB, installed size 548 kB
<slylyias> Okay, so I do need to enable the universe and that should solve it, right?
<Daisuke_Ido> should do, yes
<orange1> FYI: NEW!! dell drivers are out for wifi
<slylyias> thank you
<mervteck> ewwwww dell!
<Daisuke_Ido> mervteck: unrar?
<fish__> kubuntu feisty beta = beauty <3
<Daisuke_Ido> mervteck: say what you will, their laptops aren't bad
<orange1> exactly - dell is only good for monitors + lappys
<Daisuke_Ido> fish__: don't rub it in, i'm still waiting for it all to download :D
<Mr_Sonoma> im reading about the vlc program now.
<Mr_Sonoma> thank you
<mervteck> only the XPS's are ok, as well as monitors, desktops they might as well just blow them up in a hole
<Daisuke_Ido> 65%
<fish__> Daisuke_Ido: aww, hehe. I installed it a few hours ago but only could test it now...it's great, so far
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm looking at a dell laptop.  my fiancee bought her toshiba (eww) for $1300 a couple years back, i'm thinking i can put together a good laptop for less than a grand :)
<orange1> also new ndiswrapper version is out today! wow did i pick a good day to reformat cuz of wifi issues...
<fish__> missing a linuxdcpp deb file, but other than that...awesome :)
<Daisuke_Ido> never been much for dc++ myself
* fish__ loves dc++
<slylyias> I live on a college campus, DC++ is life.
<fish__> yeah, it is <3
<slylyias> fish what campus you from?
<mervteck> anyone up for teachin meh some C++? =D
<fish__> switzerland...st. gallen
<mervteck> ready and willing!
<Daisuke_Ido> dc++ != c++ :D
<Daisuke_Ido> directconnect
<mervteck> =O
<fish__> what hub u b using slylyias?
<orange1> lol
<slylyias> my campus has a hub
<fish__> oh wow...no k3b 1.0 for feisty?
<slylyias> only on the intranet
<fish__> slylyias: I see...hehe, that's pretty cool
<slylyias> IS feisty released now or still beta?
<fish__> still beta
<orange1> still alpha?
<slylyias> Keeps the RIAA off our backs.
<Daisuke_Ido> just went beta today
<slylyias> ah, cool
<Daisuke_Ido> but then again, ubuntu beta > MS retail
<slylyias> I've still not gotten edgy running right, so not going feisty.
<Daisuke_Ido> but i didn't officially say that
<fish__> private hubs and encryption keep the RIAA off your back anyway, no intranet needed
<slylyias> I can't access my external hard drive, can use my TV tuner card, can't get tor working to bypass the irc port blockage of my campus....
<familia> if I upgrade kubuntu edgy in portuguese to the kubuntu feisty beta, it will still be in portuguese?
<Daisuke_Ido> i've never had any luck with dc++, i think that's why i've been turned off to it
<slylyias> so I'm still working on my comp
<fish__> linuxdc++ is a *great* dc client...the best for linux (by far!)
<orange1> can someone explain this?
<Daisuke_Ido> i have never gotten a single file to download, even with sharing 100gb+
<fish__> 1.0 should be out soon
<fish__> only the translations are missing...
<orange1> orange@FruitBowl:~$ sudo echo blacklist bcm43xx >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<orange1> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist: Permission denied
<arman> hey im trying to install macromedia for kubuntu
<arman> and this is what it is saying
<arman> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<arman>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<arman> chmod: cannot access `/home/arman/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<enotee> if i'm going to set a dual boot with  XP wich os should i load first
<fish__> xp
<ConstyXIV> can you have the little tooltips on the taskbar show previews of the windows?
<Alonea> allo
<fish__> bedtime, nite guys. great beta, thanks! zzZzzZzzZzzz....
<Daisuke_Ido> ConstyXIV: with plain old kde, no.  beryl can, though
<familia> is there a brazilian ubuntu irc?
<Daisuke_Ido> !br | familia
<ubotu> familia: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Daisuke_Ido> there we go
<ConstyXIV> Daisuke_Ido: wonderful.  me without my opengl-less gfxchip.  opera can do it though
<ConstyXIV> with tabs that is
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't think it's that kde *can't* do it, just that it doesn't
<familia> Obrigado, ubotu!
<Alonea> Ok, gonna try one more time to fix this before reformatting system. Adept uninstalled my fglrx and now I can't get it to reinstally my video card. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/  Even Envy gets same error. and I DO have all those packages.
<user_> hey all qucik question, i have a pc which i am abt to install kubuntu on, but it is a dual core chip.  to take advantage of this chip, is there an alternate installation cd i should be using?  ie 64
<smoze> nope
<Alonea> user_: there IS a 64bit version, but I didn't care for it myself...
<user_> see that 64bit version, is that only for AMD based???
<arman> does anyone know how to install macromedia flash for kubuntu?
<user_> becasue i would like to take advantage of 64bit computing, so wondering in advance
<Alonea> user_: not sure. I guess. most people with 64 have amd64...i guess you could try it if you wanted, but I think you will be better off with regular
<user_> but regular wont utilize the chip, will it?
<smoze> i have dual core and i installed regular... works fine
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no pressing reason to use the 64 bit distro unless you have >4gb ram
<Daisuke_Ido> it will use both cores, yes
<wdq> guys, my mouse isn't working
<Alonea> user_: yeah, it will do that, but if you want 64bit video stuff....*shudder*
<wdq> my mouse suddenly ceased working, anyway to get it to work short of rebooting?
<user_> 4gb of ram!?  no way...... crap.  and im on another dual core pc right now, and yah its the normal distro and works fine, but i worry abt multitasking
<wdq> user_: 64bit and dual core are two different things
<user_> thats why on the other pc i wanted to try it out on 64bit
<wdq> 64 is increase cpu command length
<user_> erm...... say waht now?  seriously?
<Daisuke_Ido> user_: there's no real compelling reason (YET) to use the 64 bit version.  plus, there's no flash, no wine, and a few other problems
<wdq> ya because there are 64 bit as opposed to 32 bit more memory can be accessed
<user_> iccc.... so wait on 32 bit mode it fully utilizes the dual core?
<wdq> 32 bit commands*
<wdq> 64 bit and dual core have nothing to do with each other
<user_> oooo.... crap, i didnt know that
<wdq> except any processor which is dual core likely also has a 64 bit architecture built in
<user_> dang....  well thatnks all for straightening that one out
<user_> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<user_> ic ic
<wdq> you can still give 64 bit a try
<user_> ok thats where the confusion is
<wdq> supposedly is much faster
<slylyias> I am using the 64 bit because I didn't hear this conversation before. :(
<wdq> although getting some things to work is a hassle
<user_> meh, as long as the dual core is utilized in 32 bit i, thats all that matters
<slylyias> Already installed 64 bit and can't get stuff working yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> wdq: like i said, flash, wine, etc.
<wdq> actually
<BluesKaj> I mistakenly ended up with a list of vob files when trying to copy a dvd...now I have what looks lie vob file for every frame that as copied before i realized my mistake ...now my /home/username file is full of empty .vob files . Can I remove these files with a commands in the terminal instead doing thousands of mouse clicks to delete them ?
<wdq> UT2k4 has a linux native 64 bit version
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: rm *.vob
<slylyias> bluesKAj: rm *.vob
<Daisuke_Ido> hehe
<bet4> how do i open several bookmarks in tabs at once?
<slylyias> Hey, it's rare I know an answer in here Daisuke_Ido
<bet4> in konqi
<Daisuke_Ido> it's okay
<slylyias> That one I could handle. :)
<wdq> my mouse suddenly ceased working, anyway to get it to work short of rebooting?
<user_> ok sounds good, im just going to go ahead with the normal alternate cd and set up a dual boot.  thanks everyone for the feeback
<user_> !
<wdq> I'm just lucky I had this window open
<Daisuke_Ido> wdq: give it cheese, that always works for mine.
<wdq> srsly.
<BluesKaj> Daisuke_Ido  , bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<wdq> I have yakuake open
<wdq> what would be the command to restart mouse drivers or something?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can always tell when my mouse stops working because the network dies.  gotta keep the router running somehow, and i'm cheap.
<Daisuke_Ido> anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> you could always ctrl-alt-backspace to restart kdm, that's about the only thing i can think of
<wdq> grr
<Daisuke_Ido> quicker tan rebooting at least
<wdq> prolly what I'll do
<wdq> adios
<BluesKaj> slylyias , well I'm afraid to disappoint you .. bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long :(
<Daisuke_Ido> BluesKaj: open konqueror and do it the windows way.  change the view to detailed list and click on the first, shift-click the last and shift-delete
<slylyias> BlueKaj: rm *.vob
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate recommending someone do that, but it's a possibility
<Daisuke_Ido> slylyias: it didn't work
<slylyias> if you're getting that and getting an argument list too long, you had a space in there, or you've aliased rm to something else
<slylyias> I need an IRC client that supports proxies, which should I us Daisuke_Ido?
<BluesKaj> no I didn't alias rm to do anything else
<slylyias> use even
<smoze> speaking of removing files... how do i remove a file wich has invalid name?
<Daisuke_Ido> slylyias: kvirc or xchat?
<slylyias> Thansk, just installed kvirc anyhow
<slylyias> so that will work
<slylyias> brb
<Daisuke_Ido> awww yeah.  download done, upgrading now :D
<bet4> does anyone using mldonkey in here or kdmldonkey for that matter?
<SuN> Am I correct in assuming 6.10 is the preferred version for a relatively stable desktop?
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want rock solid stability, there's 6.06
<Daisuke_Ido> 6.10 gets newer stuff, but still really stable
<orange1> i wouldnt say 'really stable'
<Daisuke_Ido> relatively stable
<Daisuke_Ido> compared to windows :D
<SuN> Heh, what kind of issues am I looking at?
<Daisuke_Ido> personally i haven't run into any
<Daisuke_Ido> but i know people have issues with torrent clients
<epimeth> is there a jigdo download for feisty beta?
<firephoto> SuN: how stable are you looking for?
<Daisuke_Ido> other miscellaneous problems that i'm not sure about
<SuN> Hm, well this is going to be a business desktop.
<Daisuke_Ido> 6.06
<Daisuke_Ido> no question
<pyrotix> ya
<Daisuke_Ido> long term support
<orange1> im going to test the stability of edgy right now - reboot should take 41-43 seconds -- but i installed wifi drivers and its time to watch it take 3-4 minutes
<pyrotix> you wwant dapper
<bet4> Daisuke_Ido: was that a joke towards my direction or is it really a common problem  that bittorrent doenst work?
<SuN> Alright then... but am I not going to run into outdated stuff?
<bet4> im just curious
<pyrotix> SuN: personally I've found gnome more stable than kde
<firephoto> SuN: it still depends on what you're doing with it. yes, you'll be a bit outdate with stuff.
<Daisuke_Ido> bet4: yours isn't the first time i've heard that
<Daisuke_Ido> not joking
<SuN> Well I'll be running a fairly limited set of applications, I guess.
<bet4> as i really seem to have problems running any torrent-client aside from azureus
<Daisuke_Ido> a bit outdated, but still well ahead of debian stable :)
<bet4> Daisuke_Ido: oh ok, interesting
<reagleBRKLN> having trouble with my samba configs working in feisty beta...
<firephoto> konqueror has improved quite a bit in the last year.
<SuN> Firefox or Opera, Crossover office with MS Office, kpdf and Thunderbird, that's about it (I realize that's a lot of GTK apps)
<bet4> a general question is 1 GB not really enough for kde in the default configuration kubuntu installs?
<SuN> I run KDE on Slamd64 on this desktop and it does not ever crash on me, should I expect that from either Dapper or Edgy?
<Daisuke_Ido> bet4: no, not really, not if you want room to expand
<Daisuke_Ido> SuN: more likely with dapper than edgy
<Daisuke_Ido> the only times i've had kde issues were when playing around with beryl
<SuN> I guess there aren't any statistics? ;)
<bet4> Daisuke_Ido: bummer....i need to turn of some the eye candy...hope that helps
<compilerwriter> bet4 I am having troubles with torrent as well.
<ConstyXIV> SuN: the only gtk you mentioned are firefox and thinderbird
<Daisuke_Ido> bet4: wait
<bet4> its slow too often
<Daisuke_Ido> hdd space or ram?
<SuN> That's half of them :)
<bet4> compilerwriter: wow thats great! ;)
<Alonea> Ok, gonna try one more time to fix this before reformatting system. Adept uninstalled my fglrx and now I can't get it to reinstally my video card. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11592/  Even Envy gets same error. and I DO have all those packages.
<SuN> Crossover too if you count static apps.
<orange1> 1m42s to boot -- why Daisuke_Ido, o why...
<Daisuke_Ido> bet4: if you're talking about ram, i have 1gb and use beryl with no slowdown at all
<ConstyXIV> crossover uses win32
<bet4> compilerwriter:  not really though...but at least its not me being braindead again (this time at least) ;)
<compilerwriter> bet4 not at all great, but at least you know you probably didn't do it.
<SuN> If I install Dapper, is it possible to seamlesly update it to Edgy or another stable release if I choose to do so?
<SuN> seamlessly even
<firephoto> SuN: should be ok.
<SuN> Alright, I guess I'll go with Dapper first then.
<bet4> compilerwriter: yup thats what i meant ;) hope you get it fixed...did you try azureus...i dont like it a bit...but its the only one working so far here
<firephoto> SuN: i'd start with edgy unless you're needing long term support.
<Daisuke_Ido> firephoto: this is for a business desktop, so stability > newness
<orange1> alot of wires get crossed in the background... why not just try dapper -- then format again for edgy
<firephoto> edgy is better, just no lts tag.
<compilerwriter> bet4 does it have a gui?
<arman> hey im a first time user how shud i play my media files on kubuntu?
<bet4> Daisuke_Ido: hm, its really slow for me sometimes 2.4 GH z PIV and 1 GB ram....maybe turning the settings down a bit will help
<ConstyXIV> arman: amarok and kaffiene
<firephoto> arman: video, kaffeine is the default.  audio goes to amarok.
<compilerwriter> bet4 I have sent apt to get it azureus.
<arman> but it says some file missing
<ConstyXIV> arman: amarok == music manager, kaffiene is video
* firephoto still likes kmplayer better for video though.
<ConstyXIV> arman: oh
<Daisuke_Ido> vlc for video :D
<ConstyXIV> !restrictedformats | arman
<ubotu> arman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<orange1> beryl is really fast for me since the format... c2d 2.16ghz / 2gb ddr2 667mhz
<pyrotix> I hate kaffeine
<bet4> compiler: the biggest bloated one you could imagine...its java....it needs too much ressources and it comes with a billion of features nobody probably really ever needs
<bet4> hm, ktorrent was neat
<arman> i want to play mp3 formats
<SuN> Hm, with the risk of wanting to be bleeding edge on a business desktop... is the amd64 version multilib? :)
<arman> but it says it doesnt work
<pyrotix> ktorrent ftw
<ConstyXIV> arman: install libxine-extracodecs
<arman> wher do i find that?
<pyrotix> adept/synaptic/ apt-get
<ConstyXIV> arman: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs, or find it in adept if you want
<ConstyXIV> arman: first one is done in the Konsole
<firephoto> SuN: I wouldn't even bother with amd64 unless you need the performance from building or encoding stuff. multimedia isn't so smooth there if you need that.
<arman> thank you :)
<ConstyXIV> no problem
<compilerwriter> bet4 what is the command line to fire it up.  I am doing X over ssh from the inlaws house.
<SuN> Well it's a business desktop, so that's not really an issue. It's just that I'd be needing a 32bit browser so I can have Flash.
<SuN> Or experiment with 64bit firefox and that 32bit plugin interface, but that sounds risky.
<arman> constyXIV> i try to play it on amarok but it just plays and in one second it says playlist finsihed
<firephoto> stick with the i386 version. you won't notice a difference for normal use.
<SuN> Alright, I guess I'll do that.
<bet4> compilerwriter: im a complete noob...but i think a simple "azureus" will do
<bet4> wait...
<bet4> compilerwriter: it does for me
<ConstyXIV> arman: have you restarted amarok after installing that?
<bet4> "azureus"
<SuN> Thanks for the input!
<ConstyXIV> i use mldonkey for torrents, since it runs as a daemon
<arman> yes i have
<compilerwriter> good Lord it does hog resources
<bet4> ConstyXIV: i tried that too...having a client for all networks sounds tempting..and it didnt seem bloated in the klmdonkey version...but unfortunately it didnt connect as well
<bet4> compilerwriter: yes its a complet epile of rubbish imho
<ConstyXIV> arman: go to help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats, and follow those instructions
<compilerwriter> It appears to be a complete epile of excrement.
<bet4> hehe
<tuxligo> no, use ktorrent for torrent
<arman> thank u
<ConstyXIV> personally, i think azureus is utter crap
<firephoto> it does work good though
<bet4> ConstyXIV: what did you put in as location for mlnet if i might ask...maybe i messed that up?
<ConstyXIV> bet4: ?
<bet4> ConstyXIV: in mldonkey i mean...or dont you use a gui?
<firephoto> latest ktorrent seems to be working ok again too, had some issues for a few versions.
<ConstyXIV> bet4: oh, do you mean the core?
<arman> thank you everyone bye
<Mena> Can Some one see this error plz http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/1177
<bet4> ConstyXIV: yes
<SuN> Helaas, de door U gevraagde pagina kon niet worden gevonden.
<ConstyXIV> bet4: i'll either use the web interface (pretty decent actually) at http://localhost:4080, or use the kmldonkey, connecting to localhost
<firephoto> Mena: bad url ?
<Mena> firephoto , i dont know this is my source lst ..sc plz
<ConstyXIV> bet4: if you want, ill just put my config for kmldonkey in the pastebin
<firephoto> Mena: no, that pastebin url doesn't work...
<Mena> ohhh okay
<Mena> sec plz
<bet4> ConstyXIV: hm i put in /home/beta/.mldonkey/ and /usr/bin/mlnet as a path to mlnet..putting a hostname in there sounds weird to me?
<bet4> but ill give it a go
<bet4> ConstyXIV: if you dont mind.. it cant hurt i guess
<bet4> i would like to test this program as im using soulseek from time to time
<ConstyXIV> bet4: the hostname is what you want, it's designed to be remote-able
<ConstyXIV> bet4: actually, i have no clue where the config is
<ConstyXIV> just follow the wizard, or run mlnet and load up the webui
<Daisuke_Ido> pray for me
<Skuller> ForgeAus: you there man??
<ConstyXIV> Daisuke_Ido: May You be Touched by His Noodly Appendage.  RAmen :)
<Skuller> ForgeAus: i need some serious help!!!
<Mena> firephoto, Hey this is my source list and the error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11785/
<firephoto> Mena: i think it's a problem with your firewall maybe, or a proxy. doesn't seem to just happen on the ubuntu repos.
<Mena> i dont use proxy or even use a firewall prog
<firephoto> might just be the servers stressing under the beta load. you could try another mirror besides 'eg' maybe.
<Mena> i dont but if it was bec of strees i will wait
<Mena> i dont know*
<firephoto> http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/source/Sources.gz shows up here as a gz file.
<firephoto> Mena: i think you get the error because it downloads as html. seems to be what happens to others when i searched for that error.
<Mena> okay so
<kofler> What could this possibly mean? http://phpfi.com/218856
<firephoto> kofler: is that bluetooth logs or something?
<kofler> firephoto: As it clearly says in the description, "When I called ssh -vvv user@server and got the following. What could possibly be wrong?"
<firephoto> kofler: ahh, missed the part in the blue header. .. nevermind then.
<Alonea> my friend is building his own computer and was wondering if most video cards work with linux? he was thinking an nvidia geforce 7950 gt.
<posingaspopular> Alonea, google linux compatablity list
<posingaspopular> you'll find a site that help out with that
<posingaspopular> i forgot the url
<Jisao> Is that the proper command to copy drive A on drive B:  sudo dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb ?
<Alonea> posingaspopular: http://www.linuxcompatible.org/ ?
<posingaspopular> sounds about right
<jmichaelx> Alonea: you should have no problems with annything from nvidia
<intelikey> well i think i did it.    anyone want to test a script that could potentally hose your whole box ?   heh
<intelikey> requires a free partition.
<Alonea> jmichaelx: alright. shall tell him
<intelikey> didn't much figure i would get more than 40 or 50 violenteers in here  hehhe
<Mena> firephoto, thanks :)
<Mena> Bye
<soulrider_> intelikey: volunteers for what ?
<intelikey> testing my "migrate.sh" script
<soulrider_> i see
<soulrider_> yeah i just scrolled up :P
<soulrider_> if i had a free partition i would totally help you
<intelikey> that's either very brave or very false    lol
<soulrider_> i wouldnt lie to you
<soulrider_> i really dont care about forking up my PC
<soulrider_> unless i screw up hardware
<soulrider_> software, its all good, it doesnt cost me any money
<intelikey> i don't see any way it could break anything but it sure could leave you booting a live CD and reinstalling.    i tried to make sure it wouldn't "IF" the correct answers to the questions it ask are given....
<Arwen> anyone here?
<Arwen> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Arwen> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Arwen> ick
<intelikey> Arwen wb.
<Arwen> intelikey, hello
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<Daisuke_Ido> feisty is, so far, not my friend
<Jisao> what's your script, intelikey
<Arwen> so, has anyone here used feisty?
<beta> ConstyXIV: when using mldonkey webinterface what should mldonkey do after you put an utl in the download section?
<intelikey> Jisao have a look.
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: yeah, using it now, and had to drop back to nv
<Daisuke_Ido> going to see if i can install the proprietary driver and make this work
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, hmm, so you would say that you do not recommend upgrading now?
<Daisuke_Ido> i won't say that, but the upgrade tool crashed on me
<Arwen> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> going from a cd would probably be better
<intelikey> Jisao i was asked one day to write a script to facelitate the easy migration from one partition to another without having to reinstall.   that's my attempt.   i finnally got to it.
<Jisao> i see
<Arwen> intelikey, oh? um, wouldn't that just be cp -R /mnt/part1/* /mnt/part2 && grub-install part2 ?
<firephoto> Arwen: feisty is fine here, probably depends on your setup though.
<Arwen> firephoto, hmm, I've a 2 year old Dell with ATI video and Intel P4 CPU
<intelikey> Arwen if you boot something besides the system you want to migrate.
<Arwen> firephoto, not too unique, what do ya think?
<intelikey> Arwen and you setup the fstab and boot loader by hand...
<firephoto> except for the ati video you should be good. no idea on what makes ati tick. heh
<Arwen> intelikey, ah - um, still, this sounds like something that would be remarkably smarter to do manually
<Arwen> firephoto, yeah, I just use xorg's drivers. I had a bad experience with fglrx (they finally support GL_texture_from_pixmap, but not composite, wtf?)
<firephoto> Arwen: i've seen some fixes go in xorg for ati so you're probably fine.
<intelikey> Arwen oh and i hope you meant -a not -R  ^
<Arwen> yay
<Arwen> intelikey, hmm
<soulrider_> intelikey: what is it that you doe xactly in Ubuntu?
<Arwen> firephoto, so, you notice anything great in the world of feisty?
<soulrider_> i would like to gte involved more
<soulrider_> since i <3 ubuntu :D
<Arwen> intelikey, ^^
<intelikey> soulrider_ soulrider_ there is a page dedicated to that question on the site.
<soulrider_> intelikey:  link? =P
<firephoto> Arwen: it works great with my G965 system. so that's almost 100% better than edgy. heh
<voidmage> Any way to fill out pdf forms in kpdf?
<intelikey> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<soulrider_> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> np
<Daisuke_Ido> looks like nvidia's site doesn't like me very much
<soulrider_> im gonna go ahve dinner now, bbl
* Arwen can't program and can't draw, so participating is outta the question :-\
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, HAHA
<Daisuke_Ido> i'll get this driver eventualy
<nomad111> how do i set up samba to share a folder
<Daisuke_Ido> 15k/s
<nomad111> its mind boggling
<Daisuke_Ido> awww yeah
<Jisao> you launch your script from a liveCD?
<Arwen> Daisuke_Ido, HAHA, I could upload it to you faster than that
<enotee> is there a kubuntu server?
<Arwen> nomad111, uh, I assume kubuntu has some kind of share control panel?
<Daisuke_Ido> Arwen: that's what i mean, it's nuts
<nomad111> my brother is using windows on the other computer and im in kubuntu and i want to share a folder
<intelikey> Jisao me ?   no the running system.
<Arwen> enotee, why the hell would you want kde on a server?
<Arwen> nomad111, there's a ton of samba guides on ubuntuforums
<intelikey> Jisao it's not suited to the liveCD really.
<voidmage> Any way to fill out pdf forms in kpdf?
<Jisao> Just asking, because I am not very familiar with this kind of testing, that's why I am asking how you run it.
<nomad111> Arwen: i cant get it to share dammit
<Arwen> intelikey, wait, you suggest migrating your system while still online? that sounds remarkably stupid
<nomad111> Arwen: can u point me to a guide
<nomad111> Arwen: its driving me nuts
<intelikey> Arwen thank you.
<Arwen> nomad111, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Arwen> nomad111, sometimes routers don't come with dns servers, so you might wanna attach a hostsfile listing for your box
<Arwen> intelikey, well, still, wouldn't you wanna do that while your system isn't running?
<Arwen> sounds safer
<intelikey> Arwen well i don't think so...  maybe you know something i don't.        i do realize that /var/tmp can change in the middle of things  but that really shouldn't cause a problem after reboot....   do you want to look at the script ?
<Arwen> sure
<nomad111> Arwen: how do i find my workgroup name in kubuntu
<Skuller> ForgeAus: you there man?..i need some help
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Does anyone use kxdocker with Beryl?
<calcmandan> Running 6.06.1. Attempted to setup wireless so that it would activate the connection at boot. Had been using wlassistant and went into System Settings -> Network Settings -> and setup ra0 to activate during boot. Now, it won't load beyond network configuration during boot., I'm on the machine now using a live disc. Any advice?
<Skuller> hello can anyone recomment me an 'objectdock/rocketdock' kinda thing?
<Agnostic> Beryl are using heavily the system resources in "real life"?
<wolferine> nomad111, so you can change it?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Skuller] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy and http:/
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Skuller] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Beta! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.04-beta.php | Test edgy->feisty upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | 'Powered By' Logo images (.svg) at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PoweredBy
<calcmandan> Running 6.06.1. Attempted to setup wireless so that it would activate the connection at boot. Had been using wlassistant and went into System Settings -> Network Settings -> and setup ra0 to activate during boot. Now, it won't load beyond network configuration during boot., I'm on the machine now using a live disc. Any advice?
<Daisuke_Ido> okiedokie, got the nvidia driver reinstalled
<Daisuke_Ido> beryl seems to be working properly
<Skuller> recommendation for a mac like dock please
<Daisuke_Ido> and you know, i don't see much difference between this and edgy.
<calcmandan> damn, got booted
<ebovine_> hey
<soulrider_> yay! i just filed my first bug report
<soulrider_> hi ebovine_
<soulrider_> Skuller: kiba dock ?
<soulrider_> Skuller: i also remember seing some in kde-look.org
<Skuller> soulrider_: thanks...i'll try that
<soulrider_> Skuller: you need compositioning enabled for kiba dock
<Skuller> soulrider_: and what would that be
<soulrider_> like beryl and stuff :P
<Skuller> soulrider_: oh...i have beryl isntalled
<Skuller> but not enables
<Skuller> *d
<soulrider_> i se
<soulrider_> e
<Skuller> do i need to have beryl running to run the dock?
<AbortD> would it be hard to run gaim in kde/?
<soulrider_> im not sure if it will work or not, i really havnt used it
<Skuller> AbortD: no
<AbortD> thanks
<soulrider_> AbortD: i used to
<AbortD> i cant frikkin stand kopete
<soulrider_> just sudo apt-get it and thats it
<soulrider_> lol
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> AbortD: whats wrong with it?
<AbortD> its trashy
<soulrider_> in what way ?
<Skuller> hmmm....'trashy'...i wondeer
<soulrider_> i like it, but i prefer GAIM
<Skuller> -e
<soulrider_> it was crashing sometimes though
<AbortD> i want something that justs lets me connect and doesnt have 1 million features
<soulrider_> if they sent me some custom emoticons
<Romexios> How to give my self PERMISSION to run things in the BACKGROUND?
<intelikey> permission to run in the background ?       command &
<LjL> it's not something you need to have permission for
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> nohup is also usefull
<intelikey> usefulll
<intelikey> i'll get enough l's after while.
<sax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11798/ I'm trying to install cinelerra, I get this error after I configure and try to make
<sax> any ideas?
<riuken> hola
<riuken> necesito ayuda
<sax> hello
<riuken> hi
<riuken> i need some help
<riuken> can anybody helpme?
<Skuller> !ask | riuken
<ubotu> riuken: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riuken> sorry
<Athensman> can anyone here help me install xubuntu
<sax> :-)
<sax> try"
<sax> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop    --it works for kubuntu
<riuken> i cant connect to kopete
<riuken> i dont know what to do
<Skuller> riuken: tried any other IM?
<intelikey> sax line 4 is pebcak but the error is in the configure  not something you did.    (unless you wrote or monkeyed with ./configure)
<AbortD> riuken: to fix that do sudo apt-get gaim
<Skuller> riuken: which protocol?
<Athensman> can anyone here help me install xubuntu
<sax> ...I know.  I just did ./configure.  I realize ./make is pebkac...
<sax> haha
<Skuller> AbortD: that is not 'fixing' the problem
<sax> intelikey: Any ideas about how to fix that?  There is no make file...
<AbortD> it helps though!
<firephoto> riuken: what protocol are you trying to connect with?
<Skuller> riuken: GAIM is another soft like Kopete
<riuken> im not sure...
<sax> intelikey:  Does it need to be in a certain directory?
<riuken> how i can see what protocol?
<Skuller> riuken: are you trying to connect to msn messenger, yahoo, icq, irc?
<intelikey> sax no.    and for the record that's what ./configure files do.. they write Makefile 's
<riuken> yes
<firephoto> riuken: msn, yahoo, aim? you set it in the preferences. for each account.
<riuken> msn
<Skuller> riuken: which one them?
<AbortD> which one :P
<riuken> msn
<Skuller> riuken: got your UN and PW correct?
<sax> intelikey: haha... okay.  thanks
<Athensman>  xubuntu will not install it goes to all black screen
<intelikey> sax the configure is hosed.  it says ok. i wrote a Makefile  but there isn't one.
<riuken> how
<riuken> ?
<sax> intelikey:  thanks, I'll try this other configure file in there...
<sax> haha
<sax> there's a few
<sax> in cinelerra
<intelikey> ok.
<riuken> whats an un? and pw?
<firephoto> riuken: settings, configure, accounts
<intelikey> sax best to look for an INSTALL or a README and see what the builder says
<riuken> ok
<firephoto> riuken: either modify the msn account, or make New MSN account.
<sax> thanks
<intelikey> sax or even an   install.sh script
<Athensman>  xubuntu will not install it goes to all black screen
<intelikey> in the root dir of the source of course.
<wolferine> I just ran e2fsck on my file system, but before I get into that, is there an issue of copying files between reiser f/s and ext3?
<intelikey> the source is source of course of course....
<calcmandan> Running 6.06.1. Attempted to setup wireless so that it would activate the connection at boot. Had been using wlassistant and went into System Settings -> Network Settings -> and setup ra0 to activate during boot. Now, it won't load beyond network configuration during boot., I'm on the machine now using a live disc. Any advice?
<riuken> firephoto i try modifying the msn account but nothings happened
<Skuller> riuken: username and password
<sax> oooh one other error: don't have openGL 2.0
<sax> I'll install that
<firephoto> riuken: once your settings there are good, say ok, ok, then click the msn icon on the bottom of the kopete window.
<riuken> are correct theres no error on username and password...
<riuken> and then
<firephoto> riuken: online.. online..
<AbortD> how can i enter my ntfs file system?
<Skuller> riuken: u may also want to /join #kopete
<firephoto> or online.. no message.  (i don't have msn anymore)
<intelikey> !ntfs | AbortD
<ubotu> AbortD: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Romexios> How to see a list of running softwares from CONSOLE so i know what to kill? and how do i kill something running?
<beta> could somone help me with my java install on edgy?
<AbortD> thanks intelikey
<riuken> im not online
<intelikey> Romexios ps aux
<Romexios> intelikey: Thanks
<intelikey> riuken me neither...
<wolferine> beta consult the ubuntu manual (find it with google)
<intelikey> welcome welcome welcome
<intelikey> !java | beta
<ubotu> beta: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<riuken> is there another porgram... like kpete that i can download and install
<Romexios> intelikey: ./eggdrop Amore is running.. How do i kill it?
<beta> well thats not the problem
<intelikey> Romexios killall eggdrop
<Romexios> intelikey: Thanks
<intelikey> Romexios if it's not your process    sudo killall eggdrop
<Skuller> riuken: GAIM
<beta> i did look into the manuals...the problem is i dont know if i still have to setup sun as the main java handling application like in dapper and down
<riuken> ok
<riuken> gaim
<beta> it doesnt say anywhere i have to on edgy
<Skuller> !gaim | riuken - sudo apt-get install gaim
<ubotu> riuken - sudo apt-get install gaim: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<beta> but i suppose i still have to?
<AbortD> its telling me no usablle windows partition found....
<AbortD> i know its there
<intelikey> beta i think    sudo update-alternatives java
<AbortD> the partition starts at 67,000 megabytes
<intelikey> errr -config java   ^
<beta> another strange thing is that java did work to launch .jar files...no it gives me errors...and i didnt change antyhing
<beta> intelikey: you think or are you sure?
<intelikey> think.
<intelikey> i normally try to say what i mean.
<beta> thx
<intelikey> welcome
<riuken> does anyone know how to put a linux system on an ipod????
<AbortD> that is possible?
<intelikey> i don't do java flash or windows.
<Skuller> i dint know that was possible
<intelikey> riuken there should be docs on the net.  it's been done many times.
<AbortD> i've heard of a xbox or a wii but never a ipod
<AbortD> hm
<beta> intelikey: ok that didnt work
<AbortD> interesting
<calcmandan> www.ipodlinux.com
<beta> hm,, so where am i supposed to find it out?
<riuken> i know but i cant find for a 5Generation ipod... winpod
<intelikey> beta you did    sudo update-alternatives -config java   ?     let me check.
<calcmandan> Is there a config file where the setting to enable the wireless card during boot exists?
<calcmandan> #join wireless
<ebotvine> calcmandan: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<beta> intelikey: no just java you dindt gave me the configure first...wait
<intelikey> ah two dashes    --config
<intelikey> try with    --config
<beta> intelikey:  another question...when i try to launch .java files the error says it cant launch certain libgjc components?
<intelikey> beta i corrected my self   ^  up there but you missed it i guess.
<intelikey> i don't know anything about that.
<beta> intelikey: no got it thx
<sax> I got it@
<sax> YAy
<beta> intelikey: does this mean it indeed still trys to use the default gjc java? im a noob i just want to make sure
<intelikey> sax was there a script ?
<beta> this is so weird since it did work with sun without any complaints and i didnt make any changes since to my knowledge
<riuken> i still cant connect to my kopete
<intelikey> beta i really don't know.   you chould be able to do something like   java --version   and see
<riuken> and theres an error with the gaim
<beta> ah right damnit i forgot about that
<beta> ok its not sun
<intelikey> man update-alternatives      <<< beta
<warewolf_> Any reason clicking "full upgrade" in adept isn't doing anything? Do I have to click apply changes afterwords?
<firephoto> warewolf_: yes
<intelikey> you always have to apply any changes.
<firephoto> warewolf_: or preview first.
<warewolf_> firephoto: so since I've been upgrading every few days, I guess only haveing 38 packages to upgrade is normal?
<beta> intelikey:  perfect it works...and so much easier then on dapper since it was done by script
<firephoto> warewolf_: sounds normal for feisty.
<intelikey> beta the script is there on dapper... you just didn't know about it.
<beta> thx, inteli....i just wonder why no manual mentioned the ionstructions for the latest stable relase....i really do
<warewolf_> firephoto: Cool, thank you
<beta> intelikey:  ok :)
<calcmandan> Is there a file that stores network interface settings that I can access in recovery so I can boot my system properly? It hangs halfway through bootup when configuring networking.
<calcmandan> I set ra0 to activate when the computer starts and it won't go beyond that point. I'm running a live disc right now.
<intelikey> calcmandan /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<intelikey> calcmandan i'll check the name...
<calcmandan> intelikey: thx
<intelikey> yeah that's it.
<jeanmass> hi all
<intelikey> jeanmass
<jeanmass> how are you today?
<intelikey> well and you ?
<jeanmass> me too
<jeanmass> i fixed my pc!!
<jeanmass> =)
<intelikey> good on ya.
<jeanmass> and today i am doing an assignment for uni
<jeanmass> i need to copy tables from yahoo! finance
<makuseru> what is a good program to RIP cd's to .ogg files?
<jeanmass> but when i paste them in OOword
<jeanmass> they do not appear as tables
<jeanmass> but as text
<Agnostic> k3B
<intelikey> makuseru cdparanoia   audacity  ....    but vorbis-utils needs to be installed i think
<Daisuke_Ido> as much as i dislike novell, their pc/mac/linux ad campaign is subtly brilliant
<jeanmass> i ve managed to copy and ppaste tables twice
<firephoto> makuseru: kaudiocreator works good for me.
<Daisuke_Ido> i wouldn't recommend audacity to my worst enemy
<jeanmass> but i can not do it anymore
<makuseru> Daisuke_Ido: me either
<jeanmass> and i dont want to use msword..
<Daisuke_Ido> not for ripping cds to ogg
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido special reason ?
<makuseru> not for anything period
<calcmandan> intelikey: This is the contents of that file: http://pastebin.ca/407543
<jeanmass> is there an openoffice chat?
<calcmandan> intelikey: do i change 'auto ath0' to something else?
<calcmandan> intelikey
<calcmandan> intelikey: or should i comment out that line?
<laptop> "Firefox is already running, but is not responding" ??????
<intelikey> calcmandan now you are asking questions that i can't answer.   i know where the file is...   told you that much but that's the full extent of my knowledge on that issue.
<laptop> wtf?
<calcmandan> intelikey: well you've been a great help so far. Thank you. :)
<calcmandan> intelikey: i will reboot with the line commented out and see what happens. :)
<calcmandan> intelikey: after, of course, i back the file up.
<intelikey> luck wif' it
<laptop> "Firefox is already running, but is not responding" ??????
<laptop> wtf?
<Minataku> Kill it
<laptop> how?
<intelikey> killall firefox
<Minataku> kill `pidof firefox-bin`
<crackhead_25> question: in people's opinions here, what is the best ssh client program to use from a remote machine logging into the ssh server on the home machine?
<intelikey> or mozilla-firefox  or what ever.
<crackhead_25> (and to forward x connections etc. and be operating the home machine gui/wysiwg)
<Minataku> crackhead_25: PuTTY
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ssh
<Minataku> I'm assuming remote has Windows
<mischko> crackhead_25, if it's a Windows client - putty.
<crackhead_25> remote has windows probably..
<crackhead_25> if remote is linux, then what?
<Minataku> OpenSSH client
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ssh
<Minataku> Which is just "ssh"
<laptop> how can I list what is running???
<crackhead_25> gotcha..
<Minataku> laptop: ls -la
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> ps -A
<Minataku> Sorry
<laptop> huh?
<Minataku> laptop: ps -A
<laptop> okay
<mischko> How to share a parallel printer over Samba?
<intelikey> !cups | mischko
<ubotu> mischko: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<crackhead_25> does a ssh server require ssh as well as openssh server, or just openssh server?
<crackhead_25> what's the diff between openssh and ssh servers?
<intelikey> mischko the last two links ^ are apropose
<mischko> thanks. I'll check 'em out.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ssh is a meta pavkage for installing both openssh-server & openssh-client
<crackhead_25> so ins6alling them individually means i dont nee dto install the striaght ssh?
<intelikey> yep
<laptop> Is there a program that you can see the processes like in windows?
<intelikey> the openssh-client is (command line app) ssh and openssh-server is sshd
<intelikey> laptop lord i hope not.
<intelikey> laptop ps -A x    top     in kde hit ctrl+esc   i think.
<laptop> why dont like ease of use?
<intelikey> laptop yeah i do that's why i don't like windows.
<laptop> moving a mouse pointer is easier than typing and remembering, I like freeing myself up for more important operations
<intelikey> ease of use != does it for you the way someone thinks you should do it....
<jeanmass> how can i paste a table from OOspreadsheet to OOword, in a way that when i change a number from spreadsheet, it also changes in word?
<grimreaper> could somebody give me the german chanal?
<intelikey> jeanmass did you try highlighting it and  pointing at the other and middle clicking ?  (both buttons on a two butt mouse)
<grimreaper> smb://agslangc/
<intelikey> !de | grimreaper
<ubotu> grimreaper: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<crackhead_25> how do i test a ssh server setup on the same machine im currently logged into??
<crackhead_25> how can i see if i can access it from outside my router/network?
<grimreaper> is there a german chanal anyway?
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ssh $USER@localhost
<jeanmass> intelikey: i havent try the mid-click
<crackhead_25> what's the $ symbol mean?
<intelikey> grimreaper i don't know.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 not intrepted.  just as it is....
<intelikey> ssh $USER@localhost
<jeanmass> intelikey: but to be able to copy and paste a table from website as a table in OOword, i must also copy an element outside the table
<intelikey> that will use your currently logged in user account
<jeanmass> i found it
<NamShub> $ is a variable
<jeanmass> i'm going back to assignment
<jeanmass> see ya
<grimreaper> or could somebody give me a link for a good sound driver?
<riuken> i found a msn for linux...
<riuken> when i download it
<NamShub> $USER is an environment variable which contains your username
<LeeJunFan> !info kopete | riuken
<riuken> appears a windows... LAMME
<ubotu> riuken: kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu2.2 (edgy), package size 6824 kB, installed size 18932 kB
<NamShub> so if yout username is crackhead_25 the `echo $USER` will print out crackhead_25
<mischko> Printer is now working. :)
<crackhead_25> what's the "rsa key fingerprint"? should i keep that somewhere?
<mischko> How do I get a VNC server to work on there. I don't see a vnc server package in the package manager.
<intelikey> mischko glad to hear it... :)
<intelikey> mischko apt-cache search vnc
<mischko> I see vnc-common " Virtual network computing server software" but I don't see any way to start it.
<mischko> It's not in /etc/init.d/
<crackhead_25> do i have to memorize my rsa key fingerprint??
<intelikey> mischko [g,k] dm do that if configured to  also it can be started from the command line.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 no
<mischko> kdm's running. How do I turn on vnc?
<crackhead_25> intelikey: what do i do with the rsa key fingerprint?
<intelikey> crackhead_25 man ssh  > /rsa
<crackhead_25> when i did the ssh $USER@localhost it asked if i trusted the 127 0 0 1 key.. which of course i did, because i knwo that's a local ip.. but did that successfully check if the ssh server could be accessed from a computer outside my router? did it pretend the signal was from outside?
<intelikey> crackhead_25 no you'll need to do that through other means
<crackhead_25> that's what i was wondering. how can i test to see if it's accessible from outside my router?
<NamShub> crackhead_25: it only tested the ssh server work. wether it works or not is something completely different and not related to the ssh server (most likely about your firewall/router setting)
<intelikey> crackhead_25 maybe see if port 22 is open through the router ?
<NamShub> crackhead_25: can you access a remote computer?
<NamShub> then you could use that computer to try to log back to your maching
<crackhead_25> no, i have no remote to access and reverse access this box..
<Romexios> when i type PS x.. I get this: 29439 pts/2    S      0:00 ./eggdrop Amoreto.conf.. what does the S mean?
<intelikey> and i would edit /etc/ssh/sshd.conf and set it to no root login.      also consider that root jr. is a security issue.  use a strong user password.      short reason, if i can login to your user account i'm root on your box.
<intelikey> Romexios ps != PS
<crackhead_25> intelikey: are you talking to me?
<intelikey> yep anyone that runs ubuntu and sshd
<crackhead_25> how do i set sshd.conf to no root?
<crackhead_25> what's root jr?
<Romexios> intelikey: Huh?
<crackhead_25> am i running sshd when i run openssh client/server or putty?
<intelikey> crackhead_25 root jr   is the user that has full sudoers privledges.      and for the second Q  server is sshd
<intelikey> err atually i skipted Q #1   the line in the file that says allow root login   set to no.
<crackhead_25> root jr = the user after successfully entering pass in sudo?
<crackhead_25> how do i block root and root jr. from logging in?
<crackhead_25> doesn't that block me also when i sign in and want to do something that requires sudo?
<mischko> I told Kubuntu to start the samba server but it won't accept my login.
<intelikey> yeah.   youphemism        i guess i named  UID = 1000   root jr.
<intelikey> crackhead_25 no disallowing root login in ssh doesn't stop you from doing anything except logging in dirrectly as root over ssh
<crackhead_25> how do i block logging in as root jr.?
<crackhead_25> is that the same change? i replaced yes with no in the ssh config file for permitroot
<intelikey> you are root jr.       you don't want to block that.  you just want to use a good password
<crackhead_25> how do i test my password? is there a program to test it?
<intelikey> yes there are several.   john the ripper.   is one
<crackhead_25> intelikey: is that a program?
<intelikey> yeah they shortened the package name to "john"
<maartalli|home> What is the kubuntu equivalent for "desktop-effects" in ubuntu?
<crackhead_25> do i just run john on a particular user to see if it can crack the password? hwo long does it usually take to test?
<beta> --purge should remove all files in ~ for the specified application right?
<intelikey> beta  wrong
<intelikey> it wont touch ~/
<maartalli|home> !restrcited
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrcited - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> crackhead_25 sure try it.
<beta> intelikey: isnt ~~where the config files are sored....which --purge is supposed to remove?
<intelikey> no beta
<crackhead_25> is there a better program than john for testing?
<intelikey> beta the configs that --purge is talking about is /etc/*
<intelikey> crackhead_25 i'm sure.
<beta> uhm ok
<beta> so it doenst delete anything at all in your home folder?
<intelikey> madussa  crack  john   there are several.   i don't know them all or much about any of them. crackhead_25
<intelikey> beta no.   i repete it will not touch ~/
<beta> intelikey:  i wasnt sure for a moment if ~ is actually /home/user/ sry
<mischko> Can anyone give me pointers on getting Samba working? It prompts me to enter a username and password when I connect to the server but won't accept a valid unix username/password.
<beta> whats the different between the config files for a program and its settting files?
<[pyro] > mischko: man smbpasswd
<mischko> Can't it use the unix password file?
<intelikey> yes it is.   ~ = $HOME = grep $USER /etc/passwd | cut -d ':' -f 6
<mischko> intelikey, ?
<intelikey> beta the config files are system wide " configurations / settings"   that affect the way the app works   the settings files store the personal changes you make from within the running app.
<intelikey> mischko that was @ beta
<mischko> intelikey, k
<intelikey> mischko i don't know about samba
* intelikey is network illiterate
<mischko> intelikey, np.  Thanks.
<beta> intelikey: so settings = what you do in the apps preference dialogue....config = code stuff i dont want to know about?
<intelikey> beta yeah  for all practical purposes   yes.
<beta> ok
<beta> whats your guys opinions on suse?
<beta> it seems like nobody has something good to say about it
<intelikey> there is a free version of suse.    there i said something good about it.  :)
<beta> yes opensuse i meant
<Jucato> suse has KDE... :)
<beta> yes
<Jucato> that another good thing to say :)
<beta> Jucato: so you like it?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> what gave you that idea?
<intelikey> all distros have kde and gnome and ....
<beta> i really never had anyone say something good abaout it...beside the people using it
<intelikey> well all major distros ^
<Jucato> heh of course. :)
<beta> Jucato: sry, my english....got it now
<beta> what is so bad about it?
<beta> i hear they hurt linuy standards alot...in terms of file structure and such
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ebotvine> ubotu: Error: "kubuntu" is not a valid command.
<Jucato> (and possible flamebait)
<beta> but that goes for a lot of distros nowadays it seems
<Jucato> ebotvine: you're talking to a bot
<beta> ok sorry
<beta> i shut it ;)
<Jucato> ebotvine: and "kubuntu" isn't a command really
<Jucato> beta: you might want to go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to ask about that. but there are already so many writeups about that on the web. might want to do a Google first
<intelikey> it's not even a request around here Jucato   :)
<beta> ok
<gan|y|med> hello
<intelikey> gan|y|med
<gan|y|med> that might be a weird question, but is anybody here from evanston, IL???
<intelikey> yep that's a wierd one.
<katani> Does anyone have any suggestions for a good, linux-compatible wifi card?
<Arwen> katani, yeah, ethernet
<gan|y|med> ipw2200
<katani> I'm not seeing any PCI cards with that chipset...
<gan|y|med> well, i don't know of intel sells them seperately. you just asked for a good card :)
<katani> lol
<katani> Yeah I've heard pretty good things about the Intel wireless chips. A shame they're all for laptops
<intelikey> hardware makers want to sell sell sell sell   and onboard means they can sell more  so why should they make cards...
<katani> I was planning to set up a access point/router box
<intelikey> now on the other hand makers that don't make mainboards wish all mobo's were blank   only sockets and slots ....
<katani> lol the way things used to be...
<intelikey> but it really comes down to the retailers.  what ever walmart carries that's what sells the most
<intelikey> i hate to put it this way.  but most people are too dumb to see how that hurts them.
<katani> I can understand that. A lot of the "consumer" hardware out there is crap
<gan|y|med> a lot of people don't care to by new hardware (meaning a one-piece-all-in-one-thing) time and again
<intelikey> gan|y|med that's what i just said,  just in different words.
<katani> oh well...
<crackhead_25> how do i find out what ip address was assigned my computer from my router?
<intelikey> according to M$ they should be able to collect $100 per person per year for the entire population of the planet.   and i think intel thinks the same way...
<intelikey> crackhead_25 ifconfig
<gan|y|med> a bit nicer maybe :)
<intelikey> gan|y|med maybe....
<sstchur_> what might cause synaptic and/or adept to crash each time I try to load it?
<gan|y|med> have you tried it in a console?
<gan|y|med> look at the output
<katani> crackhead_25: ifconfig
<intelikey> sstchur_ installing java and having to kill the packagemanager half way through because you couldn't see the  EULA question  ?
<crackhead_25> what's the difference between an inet address and a bcast address??
<intelikey> gan|y|med those two won't run in a console.... konsole/etrminal yes,  console no.
<LeeJunFan> crackhead_25: inet address is an IP address, broadacst address is an address that any traffic sent to will be seen by all hosts on your subnet.
<sstchur_> intelikey: perhaps, though I don't think that particular situation applies to me
<crackhead_25> which do i use to setup as forwarded through the router for ssh use?
<intelikey> sstchur_ well in any event the fix is probably the same.
<intelikey> !adeptcrashfix | sstchur_
<ubotu> sstchur_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<LeeJunFan> crackhead_25: you want to setup your router to forward ssh to an IP inside your network? if so you want to give the router the IP address of your pc.
<flaccid> i have the bug where typing set in shell returns shell script output instead of the current env vars. anyone know the fix?
<Mena> Ho to reload kicker :)
<Mena> How*
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: if you are using bash_completion set will show you a bunch of functions that are used for bash_completion, that's normal.
<flaccid> Mena: run the command kicker iirc
<intelikey> flaccid are you sure it's not  bash_completion  settings you are seeing ?      set | less
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: that is not what is happening
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: if you want to see just variable use env
<Mena> flaccid, ok :)
<Mena> i think i will kill it then reload it :)
<sstchur_> intelikey: ok, little better maybe.  Now I'm getting "Errors were encountered while processing: ntlmmaps"
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: what happens when you run the command set in bash on your ubuntu ?
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: I get a bunch of shell functions that bash_completion sets.
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: the last one I see is set_prefix ()
<beta> does the generic nvidia driver "nv" that kubuntu uses out of the boy supports 3d from edgy on?
<intelikey> last here is   size ()
<LeeJunFan> I'm on feisty
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: why does it do that?
<r3factored> is evolution a gnome product?
<intelikey> cause those things are "set" in bash_completion
<beta> because i could do "glxgears -printfps" without problems after a fresh edgy install
<intelikey> and ~/.bash_aliases    or the like.
<flaccid> i thought set was a shell builtin
<flaccid> why is the command dif on ubuntu to other linux/*nix
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: it is, but that's how bash_completion incorporates itself into the bash shell.
<Mena> is this kind of bug on kicker ... after adding a new panel it dosent appear in the same time on the ConfigurePanesl ??
<intelikey> it isn't. flaccid    set | less
<intelikey> is that not what you are looking for ?
<flaccid> i'll pastebin what set gives me and you tell me if thats normal
<intelikey> my it isn't was at   why is the command dif,..
<gan|y|med> btw, with 'console' i refer to any kind of command line under x
<flaccid> ah i see what you mean
<flaccid> it is the vars
<flaccid> they are at the top then _=set
<flaccid> which must be for the completion
<intelikey> gan|y|med but there is a reason one is called a terminal  and the other a console...
<flaccid> heh messy way to do it.
<crackhead_25> what's the command to refresh the dhcp client status of an eth, i.e. refresh the ip assigned bya  router to an eth card?
<intelikey> no   _=   is the last command entered
<LeeJunFan> crackhead_25: dhclient eth0
<flaccid> crackhead_25: dhclient dev
<flaccid> intelikey: well all that extra shite seems to go under that
<Mena> How to change the host name
<flaccid> Mena: hostname
<Mena> yes
<intelikey> you can   echo $_   to see what the last command was      and yes all that extra is "bash_completion"  enabled
<flaccid> perm change is changing /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<flaccid> intelikey: why does it do it this way in ubuntu. other operating systems do not need to do this for completion
<intelikey> cause othere os's didn't have bash_completion enabled by default
<Mena> if you opened the kcontrol center you will see the inf a bout your system and one of them hostname
<flaccid> i dunno. its just messy
<magicfab> hi
<magicfab> what would be a tool equivalent to gdebi in kubuntu ?
<intelikey> there is a world of differance in normal  [tab]   completing app names and paths   and bash_completion     a world of differance.
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: keep in mind we aren't talking about simple filename completion, bash_completion is a whole added in program. for instance you can type apt-get install xserv[tab]  and it'll complete it for you.
<intelikey> yeah what LeeJunFan said ^
<magicfab> gdebi is a .deb graphical installation tool
<flaccid> true guys. i guess you are just mean to use env instead of set to see current vars
<Mena> intelikey, Is the upgrade tool working fine or ??
<intelikey> flaccid less is good.
<crackhead_25> how come that didnt work? i had 192.168.0.102 as the dynamically assigned ip by the router. i changed the router to static assign the computer ".".".100 based on the hwaddress (mac address?), and id id the dhclient eth0, but it still has the same first internal ip of ...102??
<flaccid> so is more :)
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: yeah, env is cleaner. filename completion is built into bash in the c source and compiled as part of bash, bash_completion adds all kinds of features and is an "afterthought" which is added in the way you see with "set"
<intelikey> Mena idk.  i don't use the automatic updater
<BartSimpson> Hello, I have a camera (Canon powershot SD500) and try to load it to my computer via usb. When i load it in digiKam, it thinks it is a "Canon digital IXUS 700". I can't load any pictures from it, either. Am I missing some driver (even though the digiKam "add camera" option had my camera's model there)?
<intelikey> less is more than more.
<flaccid> intelikey: hehe yeah
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: if you have hosts you ssh to frequently you can also use tab completion with those. ie ssh root@morn[tab]  will complete to one of the servers I ssh to a lot.
<intelikey> and calling more good is really streaching things.
<Mena> intelikey, if i change the edgy to fiesty on source list will work fine and upgrade to beta
<flaccid> i guess i'm just used to certain stuff and zsh..
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: thanks thats pretty cool
<hsoj> I just installed the Kubuntu Beta and attempted to install the nvidia-glx drivers using add/remove programs. Upon reboot nothing had changed so I ran 'sudo nvidia-glx-enable' and rebooted. Now the login screen never comes up. I am back on the Live CD now. This is a fresh install BTW.
<intelikey> !upgrade | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<LeeJunFan> Mena: I upgraded 3 machines from edgy to feisty a week or so ago and they all went perfect, although that doesn't guarantee you'll have the same luck.
<Mena> ok
<intelikey> Mena and the basic idea in that upgrade link is the same for any version.
<Mena> Good that they keep them the Same
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: yeah, it pulls the servernames and or IP's from your ssh known_hosts file, you can also use that with ping 192[tab] , or mtr or host, etc.. Very cool.
<intelikey> flaccid one other note on bash_completion.   without it you search for modules with it you can   modprobe snd-[tab]    for example and see the full list of only snd-* modules...    wonderful for stuff like that.
<LeeJunFan> yep, and rmmod too :) I loves my bash_completion :)
<intelikey> dito that.   exvept i don't enable it until i start to do womething that i actually need it for.
<crackhead_25> anyone know why using dhclient on eth0 to update my internal ip didn't update it? it just returned to the same dynamic ip it was before, even though i set the router to use the hwaddress (macaddress?) to assign a static internal ip to it.. ?
<LeeJunFan> only you get too used to using tab to complete things and you find yourself doing it when you're writing scripts and trying to help people in IRC too, doesn't help them much when you tell them to run dhcl        eth0 :)
<intelikey> like type.....
<intelikey> S:
<intelikey> prezactly.  ^
<intelikey> LeeJunFan you know sh scripting ?
<LeeJunFan> crackhead_25: sounds like the router is stubborn. Double check your mac's maybe.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah.
<crackhead_25> is the mac hwaddr in ifconfig?
<intelikey> care if i send you one to look at ?
<LeeJunFan> crackhead_25: yeah, that's it.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: np. What's it supposed to do?
<jza873> hello im new to linux i finally got it set up on my ppc and i was told to go here for help
<intelikey> it's to migrate to a new partition....
<intelikey> see if anything in it looks like it might blow up....
* Jucato prepares an umbrella for eventual explosion
<intelikey> LeeJunFan someone asked me to write one...  but i wanted a few second openions on it before i gave it to them.
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<jza873> can someone help me get my sound to work or at least point me to a web site or in the right direction
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<crackhead_25> perhaps do i have to down my eth0 before i reset the dhcp?
<jza873> thanks
<intelikey> !mp3 | jza873
<ubotu> jza873: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hsoj> I just installed the Kubuntu Beta and attempted to install the nvidia-glx drivers using add/remove programs. Upon reboot nothing had changed so I ran 'sudo nvidia-glx-enable' and rebooted. Now the login screen never comes up. I am back on the Live CD now. This is a fresh install BTW. Any ideas?
<Jucato> hsoj: install the linux-restricted-modules-generic package
<intelikey> !feisty | hsoj you can also check in the official channel for beta releases
<ubotu> hsoj you can also check in the official channel for beta releases: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<hsoj> Any reason why that wouldn't have been included when I installed the nvidia driver? Should I file a bug?
<hsoj> Ah, thanks. Sorry for cluttering this channel.
<Jucato> hsoj: boot into your Kubuntu installation, once you get to the part where you're supposed to login, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 and login to the console
<Jucato> hsoj: it's not a bug...
<Jucato> the guide you followed might not be complete
<yknott> suspend2 :(
<crackhead_25> why did sudo ifconfig eth0 down not work?
<crackhead_25> do you think i have to down eth0 before refreshing dhclient?
<yknott> crackhead_25: no
* intelikey wonders if LeeJunFan detenated the script....  ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: looks like it should work at first glance, also looks like you've taken care to do error checking and reporting, which is good.
<Jucato> no. he probably detonated it
<Jucato> ooops...
* Jucato hides
<riuken> hi im triying to install linux on my ipo
<riuken> d
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I wonder though if you wouldn't be better off using either tar or rsync for the copying process as you can just do --one-filesystem instead of copying each dir one by one.
* intelikey </glares @ Jucato>
<Jucato> </html>
<Jucato> oops...
<LeeJunFan> <glare class="evil">
<riuken> what mean  % mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sda2
<riuken> ?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan i thought about tar. but on testing it seemed slower to me...
<riuken> what the %
<riuken> means
<LeeJunFan> riuken: that means to format /dev/sda2 as windows fat32
<LeeJunFan> just ignore the %
<LeeJunFan> it's the shell prompt
<riuken> r ok ty very much
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, it probably is a bit slower, when I do moves like that I use rsync because I can run it again to catch anything that may have changed while the first copy was going.
<subone> Hi, I am trying to install Edgy on a Dell Precision 220 Workstation with 2 800mhz cpus and 512mb rambus memory but after it says "Ready" (booting live) it hangs with just a blinking cursor
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I've done that on servers to copy a live server to a new HD, then just chroot to it, run grub and MAKEDEV on it and reboot.
<subone> and i get a very limited boot menu not the full menu
<intelikey> LeeJunFan and that might cause trubble if they had like a boot partition or /home or other such oddity.... do you think i should try for some other cp process ?
<subone> can anyone shed some light on some possible troubleshooting options?
<Kool> hi everyone .. has anyone had success with installing kubuntu on Virtual PC 2007 with hardware virtualization?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yeah MAKEDEV would be better than copying the device nodes...  i should have thought of that.
<catid> hello.. i'm having some trouble installing kubuntu-desktop..  apt-get install kubuntu-artwork-usplash's subprocess post-installation script returns an error exit status 1
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: that's why I use rsync with --one-filesystem, it wont traverse mounts, but it WILL copy the mountpoint.
<catid> any idea how i can get more information about the error?
<yknott> Kool: no i have not; *nux is not a supported virtualpc osys
<Kool> :/
<yknott> but - maybe - it can work
<Kool> vmware is bloated IMO
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: tar can do the same thing if you pipe one to the other, it may be slower than rsync but tar is on every system, rsync may not be.
<yknott> yeah go with kvm / qemu then
<intelikey> yeah true that.
<riuken> what this instruction does: mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda3
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: if you man tar or man rsync they have single char options for --one-filesystem, like -d or some crap, don't believe it - for some reason they don't work - you have to use the whole --one-filesystem arg. :)
<intelikey> but almost 2x faster cp time... with cp     i'll consider the options there.      do you see anything else that glares at you.
<ushaba> i am wondering if anyone knows whether or not the CJK display and font problems have finally been fixed in feisty
<LeeJunFan> riuken: that will format partition 3 of your first scsi hd, as ext3 which is the default for most linux disro's including ubuntu, kubuntu.
<riuken> thanks
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: not that I noticed. The code itself all looks good.
<subone> sorry, just wondering if anyone heard my postr
<subone> post*
<LeeJunFan> but then my brain isn't a bash processor :)
<intelikey> k.  thanks for the input.
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> yeah mine too.
<LeeJunFan> I hate pearl, it seems so unorthodoxed, I like more clean structured like C, PHP, Python - yet I think that's how my brain works [perl] .
<intelikey> what's the syntax on a tar to tar pipe ?   tar -c path | tar -x  ???
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I think you want tar -c - [path]  | tar -x
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: you might need to use the args to change dirs as well.
<intelikey> yes was just looking   -C destination    on the end of that.
<LeeJunFan> and of course --one-filesystem on the first half.
<Mena> i think i will try the new upgrade toll for now :)
<intelikey> i'll play with that a little more.      but i think the reason it's slower is it has to run tar twice on all data.
<Mena> tool*
<intelikey> yes of course
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: err --one-file-system
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, the pipe doesn't help, it runs in userspace, whereas cp uses kernel space calls to execute the copying.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: well, I just checked and cp (at least on feisty here) has --one-file-system, that might do it.
<LeeJunFan> as long as it also gets the mountpoints, if not I suppose you could just script those in to be made after the cp process.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan ummmm it should  i'll gice a look.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan it does indeed and the short   -x  works in cp
<kubuntu> hello
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: cool, even better then :)
<intelikey> whoa.  i'll recode that last section and that should be  fine as frog hair split four ways then.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan ah i just thought of an oddity.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan what if they use a /boot partition.   before grub can reinstall i'll have to remount that in the chroot  ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah true.
* intelikey was afraid you'd agree with me.
<intelikey> i think i can pars that out of fstab without much work.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: you can -o bind it rather than unmount and remount.
<intelikey> oh shoot i'll have to check for /usr and /var also...
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: you'll need to bind mount /proc before you chroot too probably.
<riuken> whats ./make_fw
<Skuller> ~$ purge -Skuller
<intelikey> proc is not really need just to setup grub
<intelikey> i've tested that one.
<riuken> whats ./make_fw
<subone> Hi, I am trying to install Edgy on a Dell Precision 220 Workstation with 2 800mhz cpus and 512mb rambus memory but after it says "Ready" (booting live) it hangs with just a blinking cursor. Can anyone offer any help troubleshooting this issue?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan you did look at the  "grub-install" line in the script... it's not actually a chroot per'se  it's  --root-directory=
<intelikey> so proc is not an issue.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: it might be easier to bind mount everything rather than cherry picking. just check mounted fs's and bind them all in the new destination before chrooting :)
<intelikey> i'll setup a test system with special mountpoints and see what that does.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: no I didn't. I guess you can do that and just forget the chroot. No need to worry about /boot then either.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan i think /boot will be a must there tho
<Minataku> /boot is nice if only it keeps you from having a buttload of stale kernels lying around
<Minataku> Since eventually you fill it up and more won't install
<Minataku> Which is when you know to go and clean it out
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> cause it will write to $MOUNTPOINT/boot/grub/*  and the MBR
<intelikey> so if /boot is a mountpoint i need to mount it first.
<intelikey> the kernel will be MIA if i don't..
<subone> Am I being ignored or am I in a queue or something...
<Skuller> subone: neither....people are busy here ;)
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, I see your point there.
<Iwonder|too> subone: nobody gets ignored,usually if no one replies it means no one has an answer
<intelikey> subone i did actually over look your Q... sorry.
<Iwonder|too> eventually someone will wake up that can help,most of the time
<intelikey> subone did you try safe graphics mode ?
<subone> intelikey: I am trying to install Edgy on a Dell Precision 220 Workstation with 2 800mhz cpus and 512mb rambus memory but after it says "Ready" (booting live) it hangs with just a blinking cursor
<Skuller> yea...helps to be patient...i know its hard to be so when you have a frustrating problem...but try practising it
<subone> intelikey: i can try that i suppose... i'll have to look up the boot option... you think that would explain why i didnt get the normal boot screen?
<intelikey> subone hit f1 when it first posts the cd boot option
<LeeJunFan> subone: are you trying to install to the machine you are on? Or is the machine you're installing to sitting with the blinking cursor right now?
<subone> Skuller: i understand patience it's just that i wasn't acknowledged at all soi i was curious if i was even really connected :p
<subone> LeeJunFan: this is the machine i am trying to install on. I can logon to another machine. I installed the same distro on my laptop earlier with no issues
<Skuller> subone: cool..i myself dont take the patience thing too seriously ;)
<intelikey> boy i do.
<intelikey> you all need to be patient with me....
<LeeJunFan> subone: okay, I was just wondering - if you had it like that right now you might get some info by pressing ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 or f3 :) hehe, one of them has logging as to what setup is doing at the moment.
<intelikey> :)
<LeeJunFan> subone: but your best bet is probably safe mode gfx.
<Skuller> intelikey: you urself are so patient with people that they dont need to be frustrated or get impatient
<subone> I know many IRC'ers do take it seriously and I didn't mean to be rude (especially multiple posting my problem) I just can't be sure if my post wasn't seen sometimes
<intelikey> subone no no   i made a slight joke.    if you had not reposted i would not have seen your Q.
<intelikey> i didn't say it was a funny joke mind you.
<Skuller> man you crack me up
<LeeJunFan> Speaking of patience, you should have seen me and some crippled guy give some girl a rash of !@#@! when she cut in front of us in line in wal-mart the other day!
<subone> LeeJunFan: I will try to see if there are other options will other keypresses at the blinking cursor. That is if the graphics optio doesnt work. I'll log off now and if it doesnt work I'll logon from a different comp. ty
<intelikey> see like Skuller's joke ^  :)
<LeeJunFan> The crippled guy was saying, "If my legs worked, I'd kick your !@#!" I thought I was gonna die.
<Skuller> yep...Master of PJ's i am
<Skuller> lol
<catid> does anyone know what might be wrong with the kubuntu-artwork-usplash package in the repos right now?  it fails to install and i'd really like to try out KDE
<Skuller> LeeJunFan: i guess he lost his legs at the same kind of argument last time
<LeeJunFan> hehe, he held up his cane and it had a bend in it, said that was from the last guy who cut in front of him in line, she was lucky she's a girl.
<intelikey> catid on such questions you should include release info.
<catid> intelikey: what kind of info do you want?
<catid> intelikey: i'm using feisty
<intelikey> catid yes that.
<Skuller> LeeJunFan: lol....so i guess there wont be any cane remaining to show to the 'next guy/ga;'
<intelikey> !feisty | catid
<ubotu> catid: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Skuller> gal*
<LeeJunFan> Skuller: yeah, we both were pretty hard on her, but that "If my legs worked..." was just too much. I laughed and cried at the same time.
<intelikey> women want equal treetment.  let them get up out of the floor when you way-lay them for such things.....
<LeeJunFan> Skuller: but even after all that, and even after I said, "If I had gotten here first, I'd have given my spot to this guy, you cut in front of him." She never said a word, just stayed right there.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: oh, I was close.
<intelikey> but only if that's how you do men...
<catid> is there a way to get more verbose error messages from apt-get install?  i'd love to try to fix it myself
<LeeJunFan> catid: you can try installing the package it's choking on with dpkg
<catid> okay
<Skuller> LeeJunFan: yes thats true....very wrong to deprive a person like that of his postion...not to mention how much frustration is already in him overall
<LeeJunFan> Skuller: what made it worse was it was at the tire and lube, apparently she wasn't in any hurry because she didn't come to get her car (which was in and out first) until after me and the other guys car were done.
<catid> LeeJunFan: thanks that helped
<LeeJunFan> s/me/mine
<SubOne> I'm back
<SubOne> I'ts still at a blinking cursor
<Skuller> LeeJunFan: ok......i dint get what u meant
<catid> aha the problem was my custom kernel and Kubuntu wanting to install its own krufty splash screen
<Skuller> Ubugtu: lart
<Ubugtu> (lart [<channel>]  [<id>]  <who|what> [for <reason>] ) -- Uses the Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool on <who|what> (for <reason>, if given). If <id> is given, uses that specific lart. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<catid> i just had to add a lib modules dir for it to drop some stuff into
<catid> woo, time to try out KDE! :)
<LeeJunFan> SubOne: it could be that using the alternative CD and doing text mode install will get you to an installed system, but you still may end up with a broken X (gui).
<orange1> c0nv1ct: whats a good program to recover deleted files on a formatted drive?
<LeeJunFan> SubOne: but then at least you have an installed system to work on getting X to work.
<c0nv1ct> orange1: not sure, i havent done that in a very long time
<intelikey> orange1 what format ?
<orange1> i just need to recover some .java files i wrote for lab
<orange1> foremost doesnt do the job
<intelikey> what format ?
<orange1> intelikey: they are .java format
<LeeJunFan> ugh, .java - that rules out most quick and easy ones.
<intelikey> never mind.
<SubOne> ok i can try that
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: you were thinking recoverjpeg or photorec weren't you? :)
<intelikey> no i was asking what fs format
<intelikey> but it's not important anyway.
<LeeJunFan> oh, I see.
<intelikey> obviously it isn't
<intelikey> even though you can't recover files on ext3
<Skuller> Ubugtu: lart #kubuntu-offtopic pip for creating an electric towel
<catid> and KDE is running, yay.  it's great when things go this smooth
<intelikey> they get over written so quickly.
<catid> anyone have advice for getting Beryl running?
<LeeJunFan> catid: yeah, #ubuntu-effects I think is the channel to ask that.
<orange1> intelikey: so im sol cuz the drive is ext3?
<Iwonder|too> what is beryl?
<intelikey> orange1   that's what i was asking....
<orange1> !beryl | Iwonder|too
<ubotu> Iwonder|too: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> orange1 and yes.
<LeeJunFan> orange1: kind of, unfortunately the efficiency of the ext3 filesystem is actually a bad thing in the case of deleted file recovery.
<Iwonder|too> cool
<intelikey> orange1 think of it this way.   in windows delete some files and then run the defragmentor   then recover them...
<catid> the #ubuntu-effects channel is kind of dead.. perhaps someone here has gotten Beryl running in KDE?
<orange1> Iwonder|too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ   <-- have a look at beryl
<orange1> intelikey: alrighty - ill just rewrite them over -- 5 labs - shouldnt take too long
<LeeJunFan> orange1: you could try http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/usage.html
<LeeJunFan> orange1: the longer you use the HD with the deleted files the less your chances are.
<intelikey> yep   like 60 seconds is way too long.
<catid> KDE has a few more features than GNOME.  i'm liking this
<yknott> such as?
<intelikey> catid a few  ?   heh
<orange1> lol i shouldnt bother then - cuz i just transfered 16gbs of music... didnt know about the efficiency of ext3
<catid> the volume control works better with my keyboard and pulse audio
<catid> it's got this neat volume control built into the task bar too, etc..  fun stuff
<LeeJunFan> that's like saying a leatherman has a few more features than a stick.
<catid> LeeJunFan: what? ;-)
* yknott looks around for his stick
<intelikey> at least more stuffing....
<yknott> catid: so volume control already configured to your keyboard and pulse audio?
<catid> yeah that was irritating me in GNOME
<catid> keyboard volume control worked for headset but not onboard sound
<catid> anyway, exploring..
<yknott> good good, try out xubuntu (xfce) along the way
<orange1> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<orange1> 1 more week til springbreak!! WOO!
* LeeJunFan thinks it's bed-time. gnight.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan  >>> tar -c --one-file-system / | tar -x --directory "$MOUNTPOINT" || EXIT="91 $EXIT"  <<< look better than the convoluted idea that i had first ?
<yknott> !x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<intelikey> and gnight  and thanks.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, that way nothing should get left out in case they have their own dir in / too.
<LeeJunFan> gnight.
<catid> is anyone around to help with installing Beryl for KDE?
<Iwonder|too> trying it out right now catid for the first time
<ash211> try http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<catid> okay :)
<riuken> where i can find the cywim
<riuken> where i can find the cygwim
<intelikey> !cigwin
<catid> riuken: cygwin runs on windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cigwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !cygwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> dumb bot
<intelikey> but yeah at any rate,  cygwin is a scba gear for linux to breath in ntfs space
<intelikey> or M$ fs space...
<catid> not the last time i checked it's not
<catid> it's just a unix environment for windows
<riuken> i cant use the make
<intelikey> that's what i said.
<riuken> i cant use the make_fw command
<catid> if you want to run windows stuff on linux, use WINE
<_flu_> hi, i'm using kubuntu edgy eft. i've got a usb sound card. i can hear all sounds but flash on firefox. any solutions?
<intelikey> or cediga
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<catid> _flu_: oh oh i have something to say about flash..
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<intelikey> say it catid
<_flu_> i'm listening to you catid
<catid> sec looking up the page
<catid> http://pulseaudio.revolutionlinux.com/PulseAudio
<catid> that adds pulseaudio support for flash
<catid> it also has info on how to play with sound in flash9
<catid> so you can debug the problem yourself :)
<_flu_> ok i'm lookin thru. thank you catid
<riuken> OMG im doing my best to install the linux on ipod but i can use the "make_fw or gcc" command
<riuken> any idea please?
* catid chuckles at riuken.
<intelikey> riuken install build-essential
<riuken> with the apt-get?
<intelikey> yes   no compiler installed by default.
<riuken> so i write sudo apt-get install build-essential
<riuken> ?=??
<nixternal> yup
* intelikey knods
<catid> neat.. Beryl works
<agws> good day to all
<catid> hello agws
<agws> green horn question here
<riuken> after i install the build-essential what?
<riuken> whats that for?
<agws> how do I setup kubuntu as web server?
<catid> agws: you probably want to use apache for that
<nixternal> Mena: another thing to try if that doesn't work out... sudo apt-get autoclean
<nixternal> then do an update again and see if you still get that same problem
<riuken> whats the build-essential for?
<nixternal> but usually that is a network hiccup or you caught the server at a bad time
<Mena> i did that befor i will try again
<Mena> ok
<nixternal> rock on :)
<agws> I would like to set up LAMP or AMP but I'm so new to this that I just finished installing kubuntu
<Mena> but its a bout 3 or over 3 hours :D
<nixternal> I have gotten those a few times as well. the us.archives servers are the worst pieces of tofu I have ever used
<catid> agws: i've not tried those yet, sorry
<nixternal> I actually use Canadian servers at time, or even EU servers
<Mena> ok
<Mena> in any way i will try gain on another time if the autoclean didnt do anything
<agws> does anyone know how to set up LAMP on kubuntu?
<riuken> whats the build-essential for?
<riuken> whats the build-essential for?
<riuken> whats the build-essential for?
<intelikey> so you have gcc installed
<intelikey> so you have gcc installed
<intelikey> so you have gcc installed
<Mena> Hehehe :)
<flaccid> haha
<flaccid> haha
<flaccid> haha
<intelikey> amongst other things that are essential for building source code
<riuken> and thats for the make_fw too?
<Mena> and also some app use it and need it to work :D
<agws> LAMP???? anyone?
<Mena> s
<Mena> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nixternal> hey, stop the repeating
<nixternal> pleas
<nixternal> e
<nixternal> jeesh, so I do it just trying to spell
<agws> too bad that it's harder to understand the setup using that giude.
<nixternal> for LAMP, HowToForge.net rocks!
<intelikey> riuken i dont know about make_fw   and the package manager came up dry on that...
<catid> ElectricSheep is so cool..
<Mena> ome index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. i get this any idea why?
<Mena> s
<agws> but how do I keep kubuntu and set up LAMP?
<Jucato> !lamp | agws
<ubotu> agws: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Mena> is this the same problems with severs
<Mena> servers*
<nixternal> Mena: very well could be
<catid> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mena> ok
<Hail_Spacecake> what's the name for the other part of ndiswrapper?
<nixternal> there is a little ninja hacking the tubes maybe
<Hail_Spacecake> not ndiswrapper-utils
<catid> cool there's a themes site
<Hail_Spacecake> but the part that actually does the backend coding stuff
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* nixternal hides
<Mena> nixternal, Thanks
<nixternal> no problem
<Mena> Thanks all bye ..With God Bless
<nixternal> Mena: if you experience that problem still after a few hours, then I would look for more answers
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> bye :)
<agws> how does one install LAMP onto Kubuntu
<firecrotch> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<abortd_> bah
<Exploit> can any1 help me here?
<agws> PLEASE STOP GIVING ME THAT STUPID LINK
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<riuken> i installed the build but i still have the same problem...
<firecrotch> agws: It works though.
<Jucato> riuken: what problem?
<agws> yeah but I have no clue as to what I'm doing
<abortd_> konversation only comes with the ubuntu server????....
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<agws> so that tutorial is not very friendly
<Exploit> How to install/configure ADSL connection which connect through USB?????
<agws> LOL
<riuken> look im trying to install linux on my ipo
<riuken> d
<Exploit> that requires usrname/pass?
<intelikey> agws the L part of your Q is more stupid than that stupid link.      "how do you install linux on linux" ....  ?
<Exploit> how to configure that?
<firecrotch> agws: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<firecrotch> Pretty simple, really
<riuken> i have 78% of the process but i cant use
<riuken> make_fw command
<Exploit> ny 1 wanna help here???????????
<riuken> and its important for the process...
<agws> intelikey...because when I wrote AMP noone responded, and when I wrote LAMP you were the 1st one to talk to me.  Funny.
<Exploit> How to install/configure ADSL connection which connect through USB????? in KUBUNTU????
<riuken> jucato
<riuken> u know what i can do
<intelikey> agws but i have been to that stupid link and it does tell you how to install the stupid LAMP on linux.   you install apache and a module and mysql-something-or-other...
<riuken> u know what to do
<Exploit> intelikey r u listening????
<intelikey> Exploit yeah but you haven't said much...
<riuken> OMG...
<riuken> WELL ENOUGH FOR TODAY... IM TOO TIRED TO FINISH
<Exploit> join #ubuntu
<riuken> I WILL FINISH IT TOMOROW
<agws> intelikey - I've read it, do not get it, need help, new to linux.  I heard of linux, thought I would give it a try, and this is my 1st attempt.
<Jucato> !caps | riuken
<ubotu> riuken: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Exploit> #ubuntu
<ebotvine> Exploit: Error: "ubuntu" is not a valid command.
<Exploit> How to install/configure ADSL connection which connect through USB????
<riuken> sorry about the shouts
<AbortD> you better be sorry
<intelikey> agws well congrats on the new exp.  the package manager is in the  kmenu     all the packages you need that are listed on that page  can be installed via adept (the package manager)
<Exploit> i m not able to connect my net in kubuntu???? i  have connection ADSL that requires username & pass & connect through USB?
<riuken> thanks all the people that help me...
<Jucato> riuken: I have no idea about installing linux on an ipod, not even how it can be done
<Exploit> how to configure/install
<Jucato> Exploit: try the command "sudo pppoeconf" in Konsole
<Exploit> all r dull here
<Exploit> thankx Jucato
<Jucato> !patience | Exploit
<ubotu> Exploit: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> Exploit i was trying to find a like to a how to
<Exploit> ok guys thx
<intelikey> the bot has or had one but i can't find it.
<intelikey> and yeah we're pretty dull. i guess.
<Exploit> ny othr method?
<Jucato> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Exploit> ok ubotu......
<Jucato> it's abot
<Jucato> a bot*
<intelikey> !thanks | Exploit
<ubotu> Exploit: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<firecrotch> !botsnack
<intelikey> :)
<firecrotch> Damn you, intelikey
<Exploit> wow...gr8...bot
<firecrotch> :P
<chris_> !!
<intelikey> did i just get "blessed out again" ?
<AbortD> can u get kde to auto ident for your nickname?
<Jucato> intelikey: yes you did.
<Jucato> AbortD: for konversation?
<intelikey> i thought so...
<AbortD> yeah
<AbortD> thats what i meant
<AbortD> im half drunk sorry
<Jucato> AbortD: press F8, at the bottom, the Auto Identify section
* intelikey wonders where the other half is...
<Jucato> AbortD: put in NickServ for the service, then your password
<AbortD> if i just enter in nickserv will it /msg auto?
<intelikey> Jucato can main not be setup in a fresh install ?
<Jucato> intelikey: what do you mean?
<AbortD> or do i have to enter /msg nickserv
<Jucato> AbortD: it will autoidentify you when you login
<intelikey> is it possable that agws sources.list doesn't have   main   setup ?
<Jucato> that's why it's called "Auto" Identify
<intelikey> [agws(n=agws@bas14-toronto63-1177852818.dsl.bell.ca)]  ok  so I'm looking for the packages in the Adept Installer and nothing.
<nomad111> why is that on some sites i cant see the proper apostrophe
<Jucato> intelikey: only if he's using dapper or earlier
<nomad111> just some rubbish character
<Jucato> "proper" apostrophe?
<AbortD> i know it will
<Jucato> intelikey: Dapper or earlier, if you install w/o an internet connection, it disables all repos
<AbortD> but do i have to enter the full  command like in mirc?
<intelikey> [agws(n=agws@bas14-toronto63-1177852818.dsl.bell.ca)]  kubuntu, the latest that they had. <<<
<Jucato> <Jucato> AbortD: put in NickServ for the service, then your password
<AbortD> thanks
<AbortD> didnt see that
<Jucato> intelikey: hm... not sure... if by "latest" he means Edgy...
<agws> I think so
<AbortD> [02:27]  [Notice]  -NickServ- Error! "/msg NickServ" is no longer supported.  Use "/msg nickserv@services.dal.net" or "/nickserv" instead.
<AbortD> see what im saying
<intelikey> agws in here.     and ask Jucato if he's not too busy...
<agws> thaks
<Jucato> <Jucato> AbortD: put in NickServ for the service, then your password <---- did you do this?
<AbortD> yup
<catid> anyone know where screensavers are supposed to be installed to?
<AbortD> but it tries to /msg nickserv
<AbortD> instead of /nickserv
<agws> hey jucato, quick question for you.
<Jucato> ah simple answer: DALnet is crazy :)
<Jucato> agws: ok?
<agws> jucato- kubuntu is supposed to be ubuntu server with desktop environment right>
<AbortD> ;(
<Jucato> no
* AbortD cries like a baby
<Jucato> AbortD: another way: Press F2, click on Edit. then put the proper command in the Commands field
<agws> jucato - in that case how do I set up my server, so it has a desktop environment.
<Jucato> agws: no. Kubuntu is Ubuntu, without GNOME, but with KDE
<AbortD> sweet titts
<AbortD> just brings up server list
<agws> jucato- what's the differance between GNOM and KDE?
<Jucato> AbortD: another way: Press F2, click on Edit. then put the proper command in the Commands field
<AbortD> i see nm
<Jucato> !kde | agws
<ubotu> agws: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE veresion is 3.5.6 for Edgy and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<catid> does System Guard applet work for anyone else?
<intelikey> Jucato he's trying to install apache    and setup LAMP
<Jucato> !gnome | agws
<AbortD> can u put in more than one command? and how?
<ubotu> agws: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Jucato> AbortD: separate commands with a semicolon
<catid> !screensaver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<catid> !screensavers
<Jucato> intelikey: I don't know how. I only know the page that has a guide. he says he can't understand it, therefore the guide is stupid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> catid: which applet? the one for the panel
<Iwonder|too> xscreensaver?
<catid> yeah
<Jucato> how is it not working for you?
<catid> actually i'm using gnome-screensaver right now
<Iwonder|too> beryl is cool
<catid> it doesn't display anything
<catid> the System Guard panes are empty
<agws> jucato - I will redo my system in a minute, but after installing server version, how do I add desktop environment to it
<Jucato> catid: open KSysGuard (K Menu -> System) then drag the sensors that you want from KSysGuard to the applet
<catid> okay
<Jucato> agws: so you installed the server (LAMP) version? and want to install a desktop environment for it?
<agws> yes
<Jucato> intelikey: read that? O.o
<catid> thanks mate
<Skuller> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
* intelikey </blinks_again> @ Jucato 
<intelikey> yeah i read it.
<intelikey> mixed signals...
<Jucato> agws: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" (if you want Kubuntu/KDE) or "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" (if you want Ubuntu/GNOME)
<Jucato> ... mixed words... @_@
<intelikey> Jucato indeed.    do i need to drop this work and help in here ?
<Jucato> intelikey: nah... it's ok... I'm going back to studying in a few minutes anyway...
<intelikey> k
<agws> jucato- thanks, I will redo my system and see what I can get.
<catid> does anyone here use xscreensaver instead of gnome-screensaver?
<Jucato> most probably they're using kscreenserver :)
<catid> am i using that? :)
<Jucato> you're on Kubuntu, right?
<catid> yeah
<catid> Jucato: do you know where to install screensavers?
<Jucato> nope... I never use them :)
<catid> i want to install kcometen3 manually but not sure where to put it
* Jucato doesn't know either
<Skuller> how do i install an app from kde-app.org that i downloaded in tar.bz2 format?
<Jucato> depends on what it is... you'd probably have to compile it
<Skuller> Jucato: inside it is an install.sh file
<Jucato> then you run that install.sh file. be sure to read any README or INSTALL files
<Skuller> umm...ok...i'll do that now
<catid> know how to install icon themes in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> !changethemes | catid
<ubotu> catid: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<crazy_bus> I've got a pdf.  Is there anyway I can edit it or at least extract the text?
<Jucato> !pdftk | crazy_bus
<ubotu> crazy_bus: pdftk: A useful tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.12-11build1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<crazy_bus> thank you
<catid> thanks that did it
<mcgregor> hi all
<pollyo> Hello
<Skuller> Jucato: i get this on the last step of "./install.sh": ./install.sh: 146: function: not found
<pollyo> I'm looking at something that I printed under linux and thinking how it appears to be a lower quality then windows printing.  Is this generally the case or could it be a setting?
<Skuller> can anyone please help me install the 'bin2iso' software on !loopback?
<Exploit> whn i m using "sudo pppoeconf" after scanning its saying ports r used by another process...? ny other way to configure/install ADSL pppoe?
<Bohica032> jucato - it's working.. i think
<Jucato> Skuller: you should run it as "sh install.sh" afaik.
<Jucato> Bohica032: hm...?
<Bohica032> sorry I was agws earlier
<Jucato> guessed so. :)
<Skuller> Jucato: sorry...same error
* Jucato goes away for a while..
<Skuller> Jucato: ok never mind...thanks
<Jucato> ok...
<Bohica032> Jucato - i installed LAMP server first and ran that command you gave me for desktop, and now it's setting it up.  It's taking a while.
<Jucato> yeah it will really take a while
<Bohica032> Jucato - is there something out there like CPanel, but free?
<genii> Bohica032: Quite a few, some for commercial ISP type setups
<intelikey> ok i'm gonna call that final until someone tells me it don't work.   " http://pastebin.us/18540 "
<intelikey> i would have put it on the ubuntu pastebin but it don't work for cli browsers
<Bohica032> genii - what about the non-commercial ones?
<genii> Bohica032: Well they are still open source :) I mean by commercial that they are for large organisations, etc like bandwidth resellers or webhosters etc etc
<wolferine> is there an issue of copying files between reiser f/s and ext3?
<Bohica032> genii - what about a home based server?  What would you recommend?
<intelikey>  Jucato said he was out for a bit.
<genii> Something like gnupanel or ispconfig , tho still for the types of setups I just mentioned aren't bad
<intelikey> and now i'm out for a bit. genii it's all yours        ummm and whoever else is here...
<genii> intelikey Have a good one then :)
<intelikey> spam... http://pastebin.us/18540
<Jucato> I'm back a bit :)
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: move back some more
<Linux_Galore> :-P
* Jucato moves back into the wallpaper
<anything> hi.. i've got a flash card and i plug into my laptop with kubuntu
<anything> how do i access it?
<anything> !mmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mmc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anything> what do i need to read mmc flash card????
<crazyrobot> hey does anyone know how to fix the screen on the F1-F6 shell when its only using half the screen?
<Skuller> i have a kubun edgy dvd. i popped it in the drive and selected 'cd' in synaptic and it imported the indexes of the files on the dvd(the packages)...how do i view ONLY the packages on the dvd in the synaptic gui?
<catid> crazyrobot: change your console font to the default one
<anything> help!!
<catid> does anyone know how to make konsole use the transparency from Beryl?
<catid> !konsole
<ubotu> konsole: X terminal emulator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 710 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<crazyrobot> catid: how do i go about doing that for the shell.
<blekos_> hello guys,  i would like you to pay me a min of attention. Regarding a bug that does not allow kontact to check emails of konqueror to get on the internet. The solutions is really SIMPLE. KNetworkManager is the problem. disable it and everything is fine. Please pass the word. IT took me three days to find smg relavant on the net. If someone posts bugs, pls mention it
<catid> umm.. you need to re-run that config script
<catid> let me see if i can figure out which one
<Skuller> i have a kubun edgy dvd. i popped it in the drive and selected 'cd' in synaptic and it imported the indexes of the files on the dvd(the packages)...how do i view ONLY the packages on the dvd in the synaptic gui?
<anything> help! is the mmc flash card under lspci or lspcmcia ???????
<anything> does anybody know?
<anything> is it pci?
<crazyrobot> Skuller: do a search for cdrom maybe? in Fiesty, (which i'm not using at the moment) they added an origins tab.
<Skuller> cool
* genii fixes Jucato the beverage of his choice
<Jucato> that would be T
<Jucato> er tea
<genii> Ah, a fine choice :)
<anything> well i modprobe tifm_sd and it worked
<Jucato> dang!! I wish my neighbor gave me more of that Green Tea with Roasted Rice :(
<genii> (anything with caffeine is good in my books)
<anything> my question is, is my mmc card pci or pcmcia ?
<Jucato> anything: when I plugin my card reader, it just automatically mounts it...
<anything> yeah now mine does
<genii> anything If it's a teeny slim thing that you can unplug without opening your computer it's pcmcia
<Jucato> so working now?
<anything> yeah its working afer i modprobe tifm_sd .. i guess i'm lucky
<anything> but i wonder how i should troubleshoot in the first place ;p
<anything> lspcmcia doesn't show it
<genii> anything Some of those builtin readers on laptops etc are USB
<Jucato> lspci shows it?
<genii> (actually almost all of them)
<genii> lsusb for usb
<Skuller> how do i "copy dvd" in k3b?
<crazyrobot> what version do you have?
<anything> is it called, CardBus ?
<Skuller> the only option i see is 'copy cd'
<crazyrobot> you must not have libdvdcss2
<Skuller> crazyrobot: i do
<anything> 0a:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039
<crazyrobot> you may have to rebuild k3b
<Jucato> Skuller: Tools -> Copy DVD?
* Jucato thinks Skuller is just looking at the quick buttons
<Skuller> Jucato: ahh....yes
<Skuller> thanks
<Skuller> Jucato: yes i was
<Skuller> in a rush
<Jucato> Skuller: you can add Copy DVD to those
<Skuller> i will......thanks
<catid> does KDE have its own system monitor
<catid> ?
<catid> like gnome's system monitor
<ForgeAus> I think so.. ksysguard? or do you mean a panel one?
<ForgeAus> you can get ones for the panel
<rob-west> does anyone here use flightgear
<catid> i'm using sysguard's panels to watch my two CPUs' load.. that's nice
<catid> i'd also like a program that shows me the process list
<ForgeAus> ksysguard can do that too
<catid> ah okay, thanks
<ForgeAus> you just have to have process list on a worksheet
<pollyo> catid: PRocess list?  Do you mean the list of programs running?  Doesn't CTRL-ESC show you that now?
<ForgeAus> (if there isn't one already)
<catid> yeah it does, thank you pollyo
<ForgeAus> yup autoatically, thats itneresting I didn't know about that :) nice
<Jucato> catid: Ctrl+Esc
<catid> does anyone else use yakuake (like quake's terminal you can bring down by pressing F12)?
<catid> i'm wondering if there's something better?
<catid> i'd prefer a terminal like gnome's terminal that understands compositing transparencies
<Jucato> Konsole?
<catid> konsole doesn't seem to do real transparencies
<Jucato> well... http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/True+transparency+for+Konsole?content=48303
<Jucato> not easily, but it can
<catid> the advantage of yakuake is that it hides until i press F12 then pops up on the top of the screen..  that's a neat feature because i use the console a lot
<waylandbill> morning (evening) Jucato
<rob-west> wheere can i go for flightgear help
<Jucato> waylandbill: afternoon :)
<catid> okay i'll check that out
<waylandbill> Jucato: still that early? ;)
<Jucato> 4:00 PM :)
<Jucato> rob-west: don't really know.. do they have a mailing list or forums?
* Jucato doesn't even know what flightgear is lol...
<waylandbill> you must be on the total other side of the planet. exactly 12 hours off. :-D
<rob-west> its a open source flight sim for linux
<Jucato> waylandbill: I believe I mentioned that before... at least next time you just add 12 hours to your time, and greet me properly lol
<Jucato> (at least until the next crazy DST arrives)
<waylandbill> Jucato: I'm sure you did. 4 am and that means I'm not fully awake.
<waylandbill> Jucato: oh. yeah. it is DST here.
<waylandbill> rob-west: I've played flight gear before. It's nice. You install the library that fetches landscape data as you fly over it?
<Jucato> rob-west: you're in luck. I think there's a #flightgear channel
<Jucato> rob-west: http://www.flightgear.org/mail.html
<rob-west> waylandbill where do i get that library
<waylandbill> rob-west: right on the flight gear site.
<rob-west> i need that
<rob-west> but idk how 64MB video would handle it
<arvid> how can you install 2.6.17 on feisty? I can only find 2.6.20 in apt-get?
<waylandbill> rob-west: saves the need of getting gigs of data that you'll never visit. :-)
<arvid> kernel version 2.6.17 i.e.
<rob-west> k thanks
<Jucato> arvid:  you need a lower kernel version?
<arvid> Jucato: how?
<Jucato> arvid: why?
<arvid> Jucato: because ati's fgrlx module doesn't work in 2.6.20
<arvid> yet...
<Jucato> hm...?
<Jucato> you might want to ask about that in #ubuntu+1
<arvid> ok
* rob-west crashes his plane
<pollyo> Anyone look into setting up windows for both a dual boot system and a virtual machine?
<pollyo> Booting a partition into a virtual machine as well as having the option to simply boot into the partition when you turn the computer on.
<catid> so i really like the KDE environment.. how do i remover the gnome environment?
<Jucato> catid: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
* waylandbill ponders impure kde
<Contrast> Jucato: Doesn't using that method remove any GTK applications you have installed, or no?
<Jucato> Contrast: I guess that depends
<rob-west> waylandbill
<waylandbill> rob-west: yes?
<rob-west> where do u find that lib on the flightgear site
<Jucato> waylandbill: I'm on an impure one right now :)
<Contrast> Jucato: On what?
<Jucato> Contrast: on the stuff you have installed...
<waylandbill> rob-west: give me a moment and I'll go there and find it.
<Contrast> Hmm...
<rob-west> is it terrainsync
<catid> i do like evolution though
<catid> thanks for the link
* Jucato pukes....
<Jucato> heh j/k
<waylandbill> rob-west: yes. that's it. Looks like it is included now.
<waylandbill> There is a new utility available (as part of the FlightGear src) called "terrasync". This utility runs in the background in a separate process, monitors your position, and downloads (or updates) the latest greatest scenery from the master scenery server "just in time". There is a README with the terrasync utility that explains how to run it.
<waylandbill> seems like you just need to configure it now. that's a good deal
<rob-west> oh u wont help
* Jucato points rob-west to the link he gave above
<rob-west> im there
<waylandbill> rob-west: still have a problem?
<rob-west> nah nvm
<rob-west> ill figure it out
<waylandbill> :)
<rob-west> unless ud help
<comodo> can anyone tell me how to check if 3d is enabled
<waylandbill> rob-west: I might if I knew the problem.
<rob-west> well how do i configure it
<Jucato> comodo: 3d hardware acceleration? "glxinfo | grep -i render" if you see Rendering: yes, then it's enabled
<comodo> thanks
<waylandbill> there's a readme file that tells. I'm sure it's just a setting that enables it in a configuration file.
<SilentDis> !3d | comodo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SilentDis> aargh, i can't remember the ! for that...
<stdin> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<rob-west> so this will pick up every bit of scenery
<waylandbill> !bug#1
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<waylandbill> :)
<stamen> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<SilentDis> lol now THAT'S funny :)
<stamen> hello
<waylandbill> hi
<SilentDis> greetings and salutations :)
<stamen> please tell me, how to upgrade k3b to v.1.0
<Jucato> stamen: k3b 1.0 will be available in feisty
<stamen> it wants kde headers if u compile it from source
<stamen> :(
<Jucato> stamen: install kdelibs4-dev if you want to compile
<waylandbill> you could build it.
<waylandbill> !build | stamen
<stamen> aaa ok
<ubotu> stamen: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stamen> thank you very much
<stamen> Jucato: 10x
<SilentDis> stamen: eventually, it'll probably be pushed into !backports as well, but it's not there yet.
<stdin> Jucato: but WHEN? :P
<Jucato> stdin: when feisty has it most probably
<stamen> why they didnt do this? :)
<Jucato> but only *if* it's possible to have k3b 1.0 w/o breaking edgy stuff
<rob-west> waylandbill where does flight gear install to
<stamen> to be more new thing in feisty :)
<Jucato> stamen: because when k3b 1.0 was released, Feisty was in Beta freeze
<stamen> aha
<Jucato> Beta freeze = you can't upload new stuff in preparation for Beta release
<stamen> ok
<stdin> bad timing all around really
<Jucato> but now that beta freeze is over...
<rob-west> !flightgear
<stamen> Jucato: I agree, but k3b is stand alone as I know
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2 (edgy), package size 2081 kB, installed size 5484 kB
<Jucato> stamen: yes, but you're asking why they haven't packaged it for Kubuntu yet, right?
<Jucato> it has nothing to do with k3b being standalone or not
<stamen> Jucato: not exactly
<stamen> Jucato: I mean why they dont put it as update
<stamen> for all versions
<Jucato> because it doesn't work that way
<stamen> Jucato: why, what it want
<stamen> Jucato: new libs?
<Jucato> all about release processes
<SilentDis> rob-west: you can type which flightgear at a prompt, and it'll tell you where it's executing from.  then you can do ls -al /path/to/target to see if it's a symlink.  alternately, you can type aptitude show flightgear to just get basic info on the package.
* waylandbill appreciates what goes into a package after looking at the kubuntu packaging guide
<MatthiasM_> hi, I just downloaded Kubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop, put it in, boot it and the screen stays black, monitor makes a high pich noise in both normal and safe-graphics mode :(
<stdin> stamen: it still has to be tested on kubuntu systems to see if there are any bugs there, then it will be tested on older kubuntu versions and, if all is well, then it will be backported where possible
<Jucato> stamen: for one, it can't be put into edgy-updates or edgy-security because they are not bug fixes/patches or security updates *for the current version*
<Jucato> stamen: if a new version is to be added, it has to come from edgy-backports, which basically means it must be put into feisty first
<stamen> Jucato: aha, now I understand :)
<Jucato> stamen: but since feisty was in freeze when k3b 1.0 was released, there was no way to put it into feisty
<Jucato> hence, no way to put it into edgy-backports
<stamen> Jucato: so if they make somthing ot put it in the distro they make it to be solid, nice .... I apriciate this
<Jucato> well, that's the purpose :)
<waylandbill> stamen: that's the intention anyway. ;-)
<stamen> Jucato: very good practice :)
* Jucato might be inaccurate in a few places there, but that's the general idea
<MatthiasM_> how do I create a good bug report on kubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop creating a blank screen with a nvidia graphics card?
<Jucato> MatthiasM_: #ubuntu+1 people might be able to help
* waylandbill recommends using a keyboard to start with
<stdin> MatthiasM_: incluse as much inforation as possible, that's a good start anyway
<waylandbill> definately include steps to produce it.
<Jucato> MatthiasM_: try to make sure that it's reproducible, or try to provide steps
<Jucato> for one, I have an nvidia card... and it works here...
<MatthiasM_> well it's hard to get information, as the live cd does not even boot correct.
<fuel_> any ideas where i can find icons for uml kind of applications ?
<MatthiasM_> I tried to check for defects but all checksums are okay.
<Jucato> ah it's the Live CD?
<MatthiasM_> jup
<Jucato> then #ubuntu+1 really
<MatthiasM_> k
<MatthiasM_> thanks
<waylandbill> googling 'report bugs effectively' gives some good references as well, btw
<MatthiasM_> fuel_: http://uml.sourceforge.net/screen.php get some from another foss app
<Jucato> !umbrello
<ubotu> umbrello: UML modelling tool and code generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1982 kB, installed size 5480 kB
<fuel_> i do have umbrello installed.. :)
<catid> is there a way to make KDE's task bar only show applications on the current desktop?
<catid> like it is in GNOME
<fuel_> catid: yes
<catid> fuel_: how?
<fuel_> configure taskbar
<fuel_> then under taskbar option
<Jucato> catid: right-click on the Panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar options
<fuel_> unchoose "show windows from all desktops"
<catid> i don't see that option
<Jucato> catid: where can't you see it?
<Jucato> btw, are you using Beryl?
<catid> Configure - KDE Panel
<catid> Taskbar submenu under Appearance
<Jucato> catid: right-click on the Panel -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar options -> [ ]  Show windows from all desktops (uncheck it)
<Jucato> no, not that
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> yeah that :)
<Jucato> but it won't show up if you're using Beryl
<catid> ah
<catid> yes i am using Beryl..  how do i fix it in this case?
<rob-west> ok waylandbill do i just do like nice terrasync -p 5500 -d //usr/share/games/FlightGear/Scenery
<rob-west> for terrasync
<Jucato> catid: simple: don't use Beryl :)
<catid> will it work in Compiz?
<fuel_> oh beryl doesnt have that option ?
<catid> fuel_: do you use Compiz?
<Jucato> fuel_: nope... Beryl kinds borks Kicker
<fuel_> catid: no
<Jucato> catid: don't really know
<catid> what's Kicker?
<fuel_> Jucato: oh!
<stdin> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<Linux_Galore> catid: right click on an empty space on the taskbar -> Configure Panel,  goto the Taskbar section down the bottom click on Show Windows From All Desktop, ie disable it
<catid> is that the normal panel i've been using or something else?
<Freeza> what is the difference between a kdm theme and just normal theme?
<catid> Linux_Galore: it does not show that option because i am using Beryl
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: won't work, he's using Beryl
<Jucato> !changethemes | Freeza
<ubotu> Freeza: [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. [KDE]  For a good KDE guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Linux_Galore> aah
<Jucato> Freeza: KDM Theme = login screen theme
<stdin> Freeza: KDM themes only apply to KDM
<Freeza> ahh ok only login thx thats what i was wondering
<Linux_Galore> catid: welcome to why I dont run yet finished software
<catid> Linux_Galore: this is not a problem in GNOME
<comodo> can anyone tell me a good p2p program for ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> catid: so, you forget KDE 3.* isn't on the KDe dev's radar anymore they have moved over to 4.0 so all the odd hacks will be done on there
<catid> ah okay
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: not entirely true though
<stdin> kde4 is looking kool (tho completely unusable)
<catid> stdin: what's new?
<rob-west> waylandbill
<stdin> catid: everything, whole new version of Qt
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: true "some" work is still being done but allot of the blogs Im reading show its mostly minor fixes nothing big
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: which is exactly what minor releases are for. the 3.5.x releases are bug fixes and stuff.
<Linux_Galore> in regards to KDE 3.*
<catid> kde4 sounds like fun
<stdin> catid: it's nowhere near compleat, not even nearly, so it's hard to say what features it has, but it's a major upgrade of the code
<Jucato> the only "new" features that they can put in those maintenance releases are backports from KDE 4 that have been tested to work on KDE 3.5.x and have the maintainer's permission
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: i cant see the kde devs spending allot of time getting beryl working in kde 3.* considering kde 4.0 is better setup for desktop effects
<weedar> if UTF-8 is the future, how come I cannot use special characters in Konsole when using UTF-8?
<Linux_Galore> weedar: because they are not part of UTF-8 ?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: why would they work on Beryl in the first place? they don't work on Beryl, period...
<Jucato> seli is working on kwin_composite
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: tue, dare say they will be spending most of their time getting features and code ported to kde4 and qt4.3
<weedar> Linux_Galore: I thought UTF-8 was supposed to include all special/local characters so we don't have problems with different characters?
<Jucato> weedar: I can do  in Konsole... check Konsole's Settings -> Encoding?
<djdarkman> hy ,I can`t make a fat32 mount accessible to other users besides my ,how can I make it visible for other users?
<c0nv1ct> djdarkman: use permissions when mounting it
<Linux_Galore> djdarkman: share it
<djdarkman> how?
<djdarkman> how?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: well, considering your previous statement about KDE and Beryl, there's nothing actually wrong going on... KDE has never worked on Beryl directly in the first place. sure aseigo fixed a bug on kicker for Beryl, but that was just it....
<Jucato> djdarkman: checked the wiki already?
<c0nv1ct> djdarkman: 'man mount' :P
<Jucato> !fat32 | djdarkman
<ubotu> djdarkman: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<weedar> Jucato: I have tried with "default",iso-8859-1 and unciode utf-8 - none lets me write 
<djdarkman> I`m tryied ewerithing but it seems to ignore everytime I set the permission to be viewable for everyone
<genii> djdarkman In the file /etc/fstab make sure it says "user" without the quotes as a mount option
<dystopianray> weedar: do you have a font for the characters you're trying to write?
<Linux_Galore> djdarkman: so you want people on the "same" machine to see the partition or on remote machines ?
* Jucato waves to genii
<genii> Jucato :)
<djdarkman> Linux] 
<djdarkman> Linux_Galore: trough ftp
<Jucato> weedar: I could, though. try dystopianray's suggestion
<Ayabara2> hey. anyone know of a good music player with graphical equalizer besides amarok?
<dystopianray> djdarkman: the permissions must be so that the ftp daemon can read the files
<genii> Linux_Galore: Good distinction btw
<djdarkman> Linux_Galore: I created another user for somene else to be able to access my files on that partition
<Linux_Galore> djdarkman: there is a quick and dirt method
<weedar> dystopianray: good question, I am not sure how I check that :) I do have the proper locales installed though
<Jucato> weedar: you can write special characters (using a compose key, I presume) on other apps, right?
<djdarkman> where can I set the permission for that mount?
<Linux_Galore> djdarkman: right click on the directory folder icon that you have mounted in the file manager then click on Properties then look for the share tab, the rest is obvious
<c0nv1ct> djdarkman: in fstab, or using mount options
<djdarkman> Linux_Galore: it ignores my changes
<Linux_Galore> djdarkman: aah  type sudo konqueror   then do it
<Jucato> weedar: the Monospace font doesn't do special characters. try something like DejaVu
<djdarkman> tried that too ,same thing happend...
<c0nv1ct> djdarkman: you also may need to modify your ftp server config for permissions
<weedar> Jucato: yes, like I am able to write  here in Konversation
<djdarkman> c0nv1ct: yeah but it`s useless if the file is not readable for everyone ,only my user
<Jucato> weedar: change the font that Konsole uses
<metty_> hi all
<c0nv1ct> djdarkman: true, you should be using root to modify permissions to make sure of that
<weedar> Jucato: changing it to Dejavu resulted in nothing
<Jucato> weird..
<djdarkman> c0nv1ct: I did it ,should I unmount it before setting the permission?
<weedar> Jucato: the weird thing though is that I am able to write  in the field where it says "The quick brown fox[..] "
<djdarkman> that I didn`t try
<weedar> when changing font
<Tomas_> hi need some help with upgrading to beta
<metty_> i just used the command: "mv ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run /downloads" but the ati drive isn't in the downloads folder  :( can't find it anyway - can someone pls help me?
<c0nv1ct> djdarkman: you need to set the user permissions in the mount command itself
<Jucato> weedar: Konsole -> Settings -> Font -> Select ?
<Tomas_> could anybody help me here?
<djdarkman> I use to set it int he kcontrol menu ,but what option do I need to set?
<weedar> Jucato: that's where I was
<Jucato> weird...
<c0nv1ct> djdarkman: read the mount man pages for the proper syntax
<stdin> Tomas_: using the dist upgrade tool?
<djdarkman> ok
<Linux_Galore> djdarkman: weird just tried it and it let me share a usb disk with another machine fine
<Linux_Galore> djdarkman: didnt even ask me for root
<Linux_Galore> djdarkman: check the permissions on the directory
<Linux_Galore> the usb disk has permission that allow anyone to read or write
<metty_> i just used the command: "mv ati-driver-installer-8.34.8-x86.x86_64.run /downloads" but the ati drive isn't in the downloads folder  :( can't find it anyway - can someone pls help me?
<Ayabara2> wrong channel to ask maybe, but do you prefer kopete over gaim?
<metty_> ?
<dystopianray> Ayabara2: yes, kopete is better than gaim
<Linux_Galore> Ayabara2: how long is a piece of string
<Skuller> if anyone wants to see beryl in some good action......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbICCi6jxlI&NR
<Ayabara2> Linux_Galore, I'd say about 30 cm :-)
<dystopianray> Skuller: beryl 0.2 ?
<Skuller> dystopianray: no idea...i found the vid by casual surfing
<Ayabara2> I use gaim and xchat now. thought maybe I'd give kopete a try and see if it can replace both.
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: if i wanna see beryl 2.1 in good action, i look at my own desktop :P
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: hehe...thats coz your lucky
<metty_> Skuller: hm just wanted to watch ur movie, but when i was connecting to youtube it tells me that i have to isntall the latest flash player, althoug i did it 1 minute ago
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: i'm in gentoo right now, 2.1 is in portage :D
<Jucato> metty_: YouTube needs Flash 9
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: i saw the features of beryl in that vid...but my beryl does like only half the things with half the cool
<Skuller> any idea?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: like what?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: you have to install the plugins-unsupported for some stuff, like snow
<Jucato> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> for beryl related discussion ^^^^^
<c0nv1ct> aye aye channel nazi
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> ok
<c0nv1ct> #beryl works too, i'm in there
<ebotvine> c0nv1ct: Error: "beryl" is not a valid command.
<c0nv1ct> ebotvine: its not installed then :)
<hak5fan> Hello. Does anybody know it it's possible to hide the titilebar of the wine desktop?
<fdoving> who owns ebotvine?
<Jucato> I was about to ask the same thing fdoving
<c0nv1ct> oh its a bot, i just realized that
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=ebotvine@74-222-213-55.dyn.everestkc.net]  by fdoving
* ebotvine was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Don't.)
<c0nv1ct> #botwtf?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<c0nv1ct> aww
<Skuller> lol
<Skuller> #bot
* Jucato snaps his fingers... beat mo to it...
<Skuller> relax dude
<Jucato> :)
<cyt> Anyone can run skype-1.3.0.53 on Feisty beta?
<pollyo> cyt: I have skype.  Let me see what verions.
<c0nv1ct> sure
<pollyo> cyt: Yes v 1.3.0.53.  Everything appears to work never tested it with my microphone though.
<cyt> pollyo: Did you get the deb from skype site?
<pollyo> cyt: I think I did.
<cyt> pollyo: In my machine, it runs 'core dumped' :(
<pollyo> cyt: I'm not 100% sure though.
<Skuller> my glass monitor superkaramba theme shows cpu usage 100%...how do i check what is screwing my baby?
<pollyo> cyt: Is it in the Adept Manager List?
<fdoving> Skuller: ctrl-esc
<Skuller> fdoving: which column represents the cpu usage by a program?
<cyt> pollyo: I manually 'sudo dpkg -i skype_debian-1.3.0.53-1_i386.deb'.
<cyt> Let me check it.
<fdoving> Skuller: user% and system%
<Jucato> Skuller: System% afaik
<Jucato> snap :)
<cyt> pollyo: yes, there it is.
<Skuller> Jucato: the highest usage was like about 15% only
<c0nv1ct> the karamba theme might have an error then
<Skuller> Jucato: omg..the install.sh process was runnin..remember the one which i couldnt get to work
<Jucato> yeah
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: have you tried other themes to see if it registers 100% too?
<c0nv1ct> oh nm
<pollyo> cyt: Can you uninstall the deb package and attempt that one? I never looked at how to uninstall using the command line.
<hak5fan> skype has an apt repo here deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: no...but i opened ksysguard in K-->system-->ksysguard
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: and cpu load was full
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: ah, then its correct
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: the theme i use shows the program using the most cpu :P
<Skuller> its all sweet since i killed off the two 'install.sh' processes
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: which one would that be :)?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: i used BuildAMon, and modified it quite a bit
<cyt> pollyo: well, but skype is not in ubuntu repos?
<dystopianray> if I connect to a wifi network with knetworkmanager and logout, does the network stay connected?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: but the part that shows the highest cpu process is there by default
<cyt> pollyo: so I get the deb from skype website.
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: ohh...i guess you need programming skills for that
<pollyo> Anyone know how I can get access to my windows XP drive from within linux?  I tried a script on one of the ubuntu websites that said it would but i get "You do not have access rights to this location" when I attempt to open the mounted drive.
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: nah, its pretty simple
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: oh then i guess i should try it as well
<metty_> i got a audio cd in my /dev/hdb, how can i rund the mp3s or .wavs pls??
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: i wanted a lot of eye candy for my os to show off to friends and make them switch from xp
<cyt> pollyo: Thanks anyway, I would try the static binary version on the skype website.
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: nice "D
<pollyo> cyt: Someone posted a link with packages from skype's site.
<Jucato> !ntfs | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: i showed them the video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbICCi6jxlI&NR but couldnt show them the same thing in mah comp
<Skuller> :(
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: i dont know how to
<c0nv1ct> lemme look, 1 sec
<dystopianray> Skuller: your friends are so stupid that they'd switch just becuase of some dumb effects??
<pollyo> Jucato: Thanks.  That is the script I tried.
<pollyo> Jucato: Guess I'll have to do the indepth reading.
<Skuller> dystopianray: they are stupid in terms of general computer usage...and are under strong influence of windows....need a STRONG motivation to switch
<dystopianray> beryl is in the offical repos now, for feisty
<Skuller> ahh...thats good
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: what parts were you not able to replicate?
<hak5fan> Skuller making people swhich to llinux isn't easy
<Skuller> the only two things i want from feisty 'real bad' are support for my webcam and apc ups
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: i can get a 3d cube...but its only horizontal moving and not free form
<dystopianray> Skuller: the ups utitlies in the ubuntu repos don't support your ups?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: that could be a mouse problem, how are you moving the cube?
<Skuller> dystopianray: there is a driver named 'apcupsd'..i read the manual for it and got lost in getting it to work....tried twice with no luck
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: using edges and also scrollwheel
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: try pressing in the scroll wheel (middle mouse button)
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: also my system lags when using beryl
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: woooooot....it worked
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: stupid me dint  know the shortcuts
<c0nv1ct> lol
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: k, what else :)
<dystopianray> Skuller: there is probably a howto for it somewhere
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: can you tell me some more things about beryl that a guy like wouldnt know
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: what else do ya want to know, i'll tell ya if i can
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: tell me the basic fascinations with it
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: or if possible a page tellin u the basics would be nice
<c0nv1ct> not sure about that
<c0nv1ct> i know the general shortcuts and stuff
<Skuller> sure would love to   know
<c0nv1ct> like, shift-f9 is for rain
<c0nv1ct> win+f3 is for snow, if you have it installed
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: looks like i dont...how do i go about doing so?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: install the plugins-unsupprted package
<dettoaltrimenti> I mounted an external HD and it says in Konqueror that I don't have the permissions to read or write to it- what can I do?
<c0nv1ct> dettoaltrimenti: remount it with proper permissions
<dettoaltrimenti> ok, so how do I mount a drive with permissions to read and write
<Ayabara2> do you guys use the skype plugin for kopete?
<c0nv1ct> dettoaltrimenti: type 'man mount'
<dettoaltrimenti> ok c0nv1ct, or you could just tell me. Thanks, I'll spend 20 minutes reading now
<mrigns> dettoaltrimenti: sudo chmod 677 the directory
<c0nv1ct> i can hold your hand if you want, but learning how to do it yourself will be more beneficial
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks
<mrigns> dettoaltrimenti: but c0nv1ct is right. you should find out some stuff on your own
<c0nv1ct> mrigns: atleast the usuall routes, man pages, google, wiki
<dettoaltrimenti> well, I'd like to have read and write permissions whenever I plug something in, without having to learn on my own
<dettoaltrimenti> and I don't have all day to play on the computer doing this
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: i changed some stuff in the beryl settings n everything froze...i am back after a ctrl-alt-bkspc
<c0nv1ct> learn it once, and you wont have to ask again
<dettoaltrimenti> tell me once, I won't have to ask again
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: lol, what did you break?
<mrigns> u can edit /etc/fstab
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: no idea
<c0nv1ct> dettoaltrimenti: learning where to go for information, will help you ask less often
<mrigns> Skuller: does is now freez everytime you start it?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: yeah, what does it do exactly
<benito> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<benito> sweet
<ldaniel> hi, I installed beryl and it works fine, but i have a little problem. When a window is maximised the (left and right) upper bottons are missing. Help. Thanks
<c0nv1ct> ldaniel: weird, havent seen that one
<blue|palm> Can anyone tell me how to manually mount a usb drive? Or how to fix my automount which decided to stop working?
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: whats the device name?
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: I know how to sudo mount device destination
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: Isnt there an easier method?
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: there may be a gui method, but i wouldnt know
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: because if i have 6 usb drives i have to mount each to a seperate folder.. .which is irritating
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: automount mounted it automatically, i dont know why it stopped working...
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: ive had the automount stop working on me too in ubuntu, not sure what the deal is
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: did you manage to fix it?
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: in kde i dunno, but there is a gnome app that handles it
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: i am in gnome right now (kubuntu though :) )
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: what is the gnome app?
<blue|palm> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: it may be gnome-volume-manager, but i'm not sure
<benito> hey guys, wondering how i can install en_au lang pack?
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: ive launched it, what do i do now?
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: not sure, i use kde :P
<blue|palm> hehe
<blue|palm> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<c0nv1ct> ther is also a tool called gnome-mount, if that helps any
<blue|palm> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<blue|palm> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<c0nv1ct> blue|palm: "gnome-volume-manager is a GNOME daemon that acts as a policy agent in top of the kernel, udev, d-bus and HAL. It listens to HAL events and reacts with user-configurable actions. Currently it supports automount of new media and hot-plugged devices, autorun, autoplay for CDs and DVDs, and automatic camera management"
<c0nv1ct> thats it, now u just gotta figure out how it works :D
<c0nv1ct> maybe just restarting the daemon will do the trick
<blue|palm> c0nv1ct: thanks
<pollyo> How do you find out your user bnumber?
<pollyo> uid?
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: omg
<eilker> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<eilker> Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<SagaciousKJB> eilker
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: after that tampering with setting in beryl...my comp froze...i restarted X and started beryl again and it froze so i had to restart the system...now i have started again with no beryl
<SagaciousKJB> Is StrictModes enabled?
<SagaciousKJB> Public keys would not work for me no matter what if StrictModes was enabled.
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: if all else fails, delete the .beryl directory in your home dir
<eilker> SagaciousKJB> i have no idea, how can i ?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: that will revert back to default settings
<SagaciousKJB> In your ssh config file, just look for the StrictModes option.
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: ok i wil do that...
<Jucato> pollyo: "id" command
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: another thing i think worth mentioning
<Jucato> clear
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: my GLX texture map or sum thing y fails coz its not loaded/installed
<Jucato> er.. :)
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: thats not good
<SagaciousKJB> eilker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709&highlight=setting+public+keys  That should help get you set up.
<eilker> SagaciousKJB> thanx
<weedar> When connecting removeable devices, how can I make sure that the cache is flushed before I disconnect the device?
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: the place where it does "xxx..PASSED, XXX...PASSED"....the last thing there, it fails it...i tried to install that thing acc to the documentation but everytime i input the code in my xorg.conf as it tells me to do my X ends up screwing up and i have to reconfigure it
<aseigo> weedar: go to /media, right click on the device, select "safely remove"
<SagaciousKJB> Can anyone reccomend me a guide for ripping DVDs with AcidRip?
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: yeah, you may need to reconfigure xorg.conf with nvidia-settings
<SagaciousKJB> I'm not sure how to configure the bitrates and quality presets.
<c0nv1ct> Skuller: check the forums, i gotta sleep or i'd help :P
<weedar> aseigo: thanks alot :)
<SagaciousKJB> For an aexmpale, "Ichroma_opt:vhq=4:bvhq=1:quant_type=mpeg" I have no idea what that means
<Skuller> c0nv1ct: thanks for all your help....goodnight
<aseigo> weedar: np
<Jucato> pollyo: were you able to get my answer to your question? (about user ID number?)
<pollyo> jucato: I didn't see your answer but found it in system settings.  thank you though.
<Jucato> pollyo: the command is "id"
<pollyo> Yes!  I got my windows xp partion mounted (read only)
<pollyo> jucato: In shell I  can type id and get my uid?
<Jucato> yep
<pollyo> jucato: Thank you.
<pollyo> Anyone know how well ntfs write capability is coming along?
<dystopianray> pollyo: very well, use ntfs-3g
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g | pollyo
<ubotu> pollyo: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<pollyo> Thank you.
<genii> note: ntfs-3g not yet known to work on Vista's version of ntfs yet
<pollyo> Do they have any feisty specific information?
<JohnFlux_> genii: ntfs changed in vista??
<dystopianray> JohnFlux_: they change it in every windows release
<ozgur> #kubuntu-tr
<ozgur> hiii
<ozgur>  wannt help
<ozgur> please help me
<dystopianray> never!
<ozgur> why
<ozgur> ??
<dystopianray> becuae I don't know what you're having trouble with
<ozgur>  wannt listen to mp3 my penguin
<ozgur> but listen not
<dystopianray> ozgur: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<dystopianray> ozgur: you must enable the universe repositry first though
<ozgur> how?
<dettoaltrimenti> I have a flash drive that I can write to, but I can't move anything to the trash- did I mount it wrong?
<ozgur> tell me please
<dystopianray> umm.. you can edit /etc/apt/sources.lst
<dystopianray> or there is probalby some way to do it with one of the graphical package managers
<stdin> ozgur: asked in #ubuntu-tr ?
<ozgur> ubuntu-tr empty
<dettoaltrimenti> ozgur- do you have the program Adept?
<ozgur>  havekde 3.5.2
<ozgur> and m first linux
<dettoaltrimenti> ozgur KMenu----System----Adept Manager Manage Packages
<ozgur> wait please
<ozgur> yes
<dettoaltrimenti> ok
<Skuller> my beryl cube has become a triangle and there r 3 desktops instead of 4...how do i change it back?
<ozgur> amarok-arts not installed
<the-erm> I was thinking of getting a laptop.  I don't want vista pre-installed, I'd prefer kubuntu pre-installed anyone know of places that do this.  I don't one cent going to $MS otherwise I'd just go to walmart and get one there.
<pollyo> Do they have a windows driver to read linux partitions?
<dystopianray> pollyo: yes, but only for ext2
<Skuller> pollyo: EX2IFS
<Jucato> well, ext3 is basically ext2
<Skuller> or something like that
<ozgur> skuller please tell me
<Jucato> ext3 = ext2 + journaling
<Skuller> ozgur: what?
<pollyo> Thank you.
<dystopianray> without journalling it's as shit as fat32
<ozgur> tell me
<Skuller> ozgur: umm what?
<ozgur>  wannt listen to amarok
<ozgur> but play not
<dystopianray> ozgur: enable universe and install libxine-extracodecs
<pollyo> The one thing I would like to figure out is how to load both linux and windows in virtualization from either os though a partition rather then an image file.
<ozgur> where cann i find?
<pollyo> I was reading it might be difficult to do with windows because of the driver situation.
<maltron> hi, anyone have any idea why I've been banned from #ubuntu?
<dystopianray> very difficult
<dystopianray> windows can't even surive a mobo change
<dystopianray> maltron: spamming
<maltron> dystopianray: I can't see how - I don't do that.
<Skuller> ozgur: which language?
<Skuller> ozgur: go to that language chaneel
<ozgur> ok thanks
<dystopianray> maltron: well it was just an idea, I don't really know
<AbortD> ......
<dystopianray> who knows how I can get textured video working with the i810 driver?
<maltron> dystopianray: matter of fact, I haven't been on there in ages anyway...  I have a question about JACK and Jackbeat in particular - I can't seem to get it working in Ubuntu (I use Kubuntu too, in any case I suspect the problem has little to do with the desktop..)
<dystopianray> I don't know anything about jack
<maltron> anyone here familiar with working with jackbeat or JACK?
<maltron> dystopianray: funny - I don't know jack about anything...
<dystopianray>  how can I change what xv adapter is being used?
<AbortD> it feels so good to be out of jail
<polly1> Anyone familiar with fstab?
<fdoving> polly1: yes.
<polly1> fdoving: I noticed all the lines in fstab end in 0 0 is that required?
<dettoaltrimenti> I have an external harddrive that automatically mounts when I plug it in, but it's read only- how do I get write permissions?
<polly1> fdoving: I got this line for fstab from a website :   ntfs-3g /dev/sda /media/sda1 -o silent,umask=0,local=en_US.utf8
<AbortD> i just edited fstab earlier
<AbortD> what are you trying to do?
<polly1> AbortD: I'm mounting an nfts drive.
<raffytaffy> hi AbortD
<AbortD> hi raffytaffy
<AbortD> guess what happened in the time we talked
<AbortD> polly1 a partition or a seperate disk drive?
<raffytaffy> what happen
<polly1> AbortD: A partition on another drive.
<AbortD> fucking jail with a 16 grand bond
<AbortD> does it already read the drive?
<fdoving> polly1: in konqueror input #fstab scroll down till you find "The fifth field" and "The sixth field"
<polly1> AbortD: I was using ntfs but I want to switch to ntfs-3g
<fdoving> polly1: that will explain what those numbers are.
<AbortD> oh no idea thought u were trying to mount
<ForgeAus> you mean fusemount?
<ForgeAus> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ForgeAus> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<[miles] > afternoon guys... anyone tell me what kernel 7.04 beta is running please?
<Hobbsee> Sysinfo for 'LongPointyStick': Linux 2.6.20-12-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2250  @ 1.73GHz at 800 MHz (3458 bogomips), HD: 25/72GB, RAM: 647/1510MB, 132 proc's, 25.55min up
<dystopianray> [miles] : 2.6.20
<[miles] > cheers
<[miles] > nice
<dystopianray> [miles] : ask feisty questions in #ubuntu+1
<dystopianray> this room is for edgy
<[miles] > ah sorry
* AbortD gives raffytaffy a back rub
<raffytaffy> *searches for a glass of water*
* raffytaffy is tempted to install 2.6.20.4 kernel
<listeper> Hello all. Im brand new in Kubuntu. That will say, i startede out yesterday. I have got a few question. One of them is about my hardware config. I have 1Gb RAM and a GeForceFX 5600 Graphics card, But it doesn't run as smooth as you would think. Does Kubuntu really requires that much?
<raffytaffy> listeper: are you on a laptop?
<[miles] > raffytaffy: I've built at work 2.6.20-3 in Kubuntu 6.10 ... it's fast
<listeper> raffytaffy: Nope.
<raffytaffy> i use vanila kernels from kernel.org
<dystopianray> listeper: you're probably not using the binary driver
<dystopianray> for nvidia i mean
<listeper> dystopianray: Anywhere i can check that, and maybe change that?
<raffytaffy> once i compile them i fakeroot -dpkg - install :P
<dystopianray> listeper: install nvidia-glx, then change "nv" to "nvidia" in your xorg.conf
<dettoaltrimenti> I tried mounting an NTFS drive by editing the fstab, but when I try to open the drive it says "you don't have enough permissions to read...." anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<raffytaffy> he can run nvidia-config no?
<AbortD> there is a new kernel?/
<dystopianray> raffytaffy: shouldn't need to
<AbortD> there is a nvidia config how?
<raffytaffy> AbortD: kernel.org release 2.6.20.4 it seems
<raffytaffy> i look @ changelog some new netfilter changes
<listeper> dystopianray: Thank you, one moment.
<raffytaffy> and they fix memo leaks
<AbortD> hm
<AbortD> netfilter?
<raffytaffy> yes netfilter section like xtables and iptables modules
<listeper> dystopianray: install: missing destination file operand after 'nvidia-glx' Do i need to set up a new repository?
<AbortD> ah
* AbortD pretends to know
<dystopianray> listeper: you probably need to enable multiverse
<raffytaffy> you never install a vanila kernel AbortD?
<listeper> dystopianray: That is enabled.
<AbortD> what about the dnstables module in the right sector?
<AbortD> nah
<dystopianray> listeper: have you run apt-get update ?
<dystopianray> listeper: are you using 6.10?
<raffytaffy> its fun and rewarding
<raffytaffy> imo
<listeper> dystopianray: I'v updated, and im on 6.06 dapper.
<dystopianray> vanilla kernel is missing lots of drivers
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: I had to set my uid in fstab.
<dystopianray> listeper: oh, 6.06 might not have nvidia-glx
<AbortD> how rewarding?
<raffytaffy> dystopianray: i incorporate them offcourse
<ForgeAus> if this channel is for edgy ie 6.10 and #ubuntu+1 is for feisty then does that mean #ubuntu-1 is for dapper? lol :)
<listeper> dystopianray: darn it, so nothing for me to do?
<raffytaffy> i just compile and build what i need
<dettoaltrimenti> polly1, how do I do that
<raffytaffy> AbortD : my laptop flies on custom kernels...the ones from apt-get not so much
<AbortD> i wish i remember more about linux than i do
<dystopianray> ForgeAus: this channel is for edgy and dapper
<ForgeAus> how about hoary and breezy?
<dystopianray> ForgeAus: #ubuntu+1 is for non final releases, which is currently feisty
<raffytaffy> dystopianray: what about nutjobs like me who run both :P
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: Let me double check.
<raffytaffy> and feisty
<AbortD> what is the stuff u need to compile?
<AbortD> buildesentials?
<AbortD> buildessentials
<dystopianray> ForgeAus: yeah you can ask about them here, but they're pretty old
<raffytaffy> well like wireless drivers...thou i dont use them
<ForgeAus> agreed and I wouldn't want to coz I dont run them personally...
<raffytaffy> plus u can cut out all the xtra modules u dont need
<polly1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ForgeAus> I look forward to the day when I can say I've forgotten more about linux than most people will ever know!
<raffytaffy> im tempted to write a script to auto-install kernel from kernel-org...but not sure as to how it would incorporate into dif boxes
<dystopianray> listeper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ForgeAus> but if you take that kind of overview, I'm basically still a newbie...
<Hobbsee> !b-e | AbortD
<ubotu> AbortD: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: Try that website... Here is what it suggests:  ro,user,auto,fmask=0177,dmask=0077,uid=1000
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: Notice the uid=
<eXistenZ> any packages manager better than adept?
<raffytaffy> Smart : eXistenZ
<ForgeAus> better?
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with adept?
<AbortD> i took notes on  this but lost em
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks polly1 I'll try it
<eXistenZ> I find it limiting
<ForgeAus> there was a Synaptic
<AbortD> i will have to get ahold of a old friend to help me out again
<ForgeAus> you could use Kpackage
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: I just installed the ntfs-3g with read/right ablility is that something you are looking for or just read?
<Hobbsee> eXistenZ: synaptic
<ForgeAus> erm sorry I meant Kynaptic, there WAS a kynaptic
<AbortD> i like   compiling
<listeper> dystopianray: Thanks, i was googling myself. I'll try that, One minute.
<raffytaffy> what u need help with AbortD
<ForgeAus> Synaptic works for kubuntu also (because of gtk)
<AbortD> it'll have to be a time im not getting drunk though so i can take notes ;P
<dettoaltrimenti> polly1 I can read, and if I mount using 'ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/external' I can also write, but I'm trying to get it to automatically mount when I plug it in
<raffytaffy> o.0 notes ehh
<ForgeAus> smart is an option, so is aptitude and/or apt-get (if your into curses)
<raffytaffy> smart with apt-get is great combo imo
<raffytaffy> but not so much for new guys
<ForgeAus> hehe smart hmmm...
<ForgeAus> Mandriva is good with smart...
<eXistenZ> I had some nice wallpaper but I lost it =/
<eXistenZ> I'm searching in the net for it
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: I think you have to add the auto option to the fstab entry.
<raffytaffy> i wouldnt touch mandriva hehe
<AbortD> i made my own wallpaper from the linux girl and the KDE thing with the line across the screen
* raffytaffy is not a fan of RPM
<dettoaltrimenti> polly1 no sorry, I mean it mounts automatically, but as read-only
<AbortD> gimp is great  for everything
<ForgeAus> I'm not a fan of rpm based distros either
<the-erm> I used to run mandriva, probably would still be running it if their installer worked on my new computer.
<AbortD> i  hate rpm
<raffytaffy> ill do gentoo and debian type ...source even
<ForgeAus> linux seems to be prone to dependancy hell
<raffytaffy> but never rpm
<the-erm> I'm glad I switched to kubuntu tho.
<the-erm> I like the fact you can update everything easily.
<ForgeAus> raffy how about slackware
<ForgeAus> or pkgsrc-based?
<raffytaffy> when i say source i mean slack:P
<AbortD> i love the fact of super karamba
<raffytaffy> but havent used slack in years
<ForgeAus> slack isn't source-based
<listeper> dystopianray: Should main restricted find it?
<chrismhampson> raffytaffy: Although I love ubuntu i also run pclinuxos and it is by far the best and easiest linux OS out there
<ForgeAus> in fact most slack packages are binaries that you can driectly copy into a kubuntu distro
<dystopianray> listeper: I don't know
<ForgeAus> (I know I've successfully done it)
* raffytaffy considers stuff that can be ./configure as source:P
<AbortD> super karamba is in apt-get or adept right?
<ForgeAus> I don't use gslapt to INSTALL just to read the PACKAGES.TXT info)....
<raffytaffy> i prefer to compile on my own
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: This is the option I used for fstab: /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<listeper> dystopianray: Oh, it's because your tutorial talk something about enable restricted packages. And im not all sure how toi do that.
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: It appears to allow me to read and write.
<polly1> dettoaltrimenti: I'm just not sure where to add the auto.  I'm thinking right before the defaults
<raffytaffy> i think slackware has umm arch linux? or was it called err...zen walk?
<raffytaffy> i dont stay up to date with all these new spawns
<dystopianray> listeper: oh, I've never used that guide, or used nvidia in dapper, so i'm not really sure
<raffytaffy> i visit that distro watch place a while back and was exasterbated from goin thru the long lists of distros:P
<the-erm> AbortD: apt-get install superkaramba
<raffytaffy> apt-get moo
<raffytaffy> lol
<AbortD> wouldnt it be sudo apt-get install?
<dystopianray> AbortD: yes, you should know to prefix sudo onto apt-get if you are not already root
<raffytaffy> if youre a renegade dont forget the -f switch @ the end lol
<AbortD> i want to just fing run in root..
<raffytaffy> running things in root bad idea
<_4strO> yop
<AbortD> i used to edit super karamba graphics
<AbortD> in the clocks making them transparent and mosaic
<AbortD> to blend in with the kde moon
<tmbg_> AbortD, yo.
<raffytaffy> im old fashioned . simple conky and no accelerated desktops for me
<AbortD> i wish i didnt kill my usb drive
<AbortD> hey whats up tmbg_
<polly1> I noticed icons getting lost behind super karamba items.
<AbortD> yeah
<dystopianray> AbortD: you want a root shell? just run $ sudo su
<AbortD> gotta situate them
<AbortD> yeah
<AbortD> i want to run root period
<AbortD> login as root
<dystopianray> AbortD: give root a password
<the-erm> sudo root
<the-erm> then you can passwd
<fdoving> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<the-erm> er sudo su  ...
<raffytaffy> AbortD : put down the booze my brother lol
<AbortD> haha
<the-erm> or you can sudo passwd  to set the password.  then su
<AbortD> ii sh@11 sUd0 y0u!
<tmbg_> I sorta like the disabled root account. so far I've been able to get sudo to do everything I wanted.
<the-erm> Maybe I'm misunderstanding the question.
* aseigo hands dystopianray and the-erm "sudo -i"
<AbortD> i dont feel like entering it for everything :P
<AbortD> you're not in a sense
<AbortD> u are ok
<raffytaffy> AbortD : permissions are what make linux linux
<raffytaffy> if u take them away. u take away the essance of linux
<AbortD> yeah
<the-erm> I prefer not to use the sudo command.  So I set up root as an account like I'm used to.
<AbortD> not really though
<tmbg_> perhaps you could adjust the timestamp life in sudo.
<raffytaffy> sudo su runs root
<fdoving> sudo -i too.
<tmbg_> that way you won't be troubled as much with entering passwords but you won't have to set up the root acct
<AbortD> only in one term
<AbortD> when it is gone you are out of sudo
<raffytaffy> sudo -l is how to bypass security:P
<polly1> Any way to impove the print quality for printers?
<polly1> When I print under linux it isn't as sharp as when I print from windows.
<listeper> dystopianray: works like a charme!!
<dystopianray> listeper: excellent
<listeper> dystopianray: Is there anything more i can do to tweak it up?
<listeper> dystopianray: You know, i would like to get the best thing out of my hardware.
<dystopianray> listeper: do this: $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<raffytaffy> listeper: once again ; to get best out of hardware compile custom kernel with exact hardware specifications
<dystopianray> raffytaffy: how will that get the best out of hardware?
<raffytaffy> bcse u will only load up specific stuff
<raffytaffy> imo speeds up boot time and performance
<listeper> raffytaffy: Is that easy to do?
<raffytaffy> depends
<dystopianray> listeper: don't do it unless you have a specific reason to, you'll probably horribly break your system
<dystopianray> listeper: that command I gave you, are fast writes and sba enabled or disabled?
<raffytaffy> i have posted a fairly easy how-to ...but as dystopianray says..u may break stuff
<raffytaffy> what i do is make a .deb out of the kernel and install it as such
<listeper> dystopianray: FW: Disabled SBA: Enabled
<AbortD> break what?
<dystopianray> listeper: ok, now run: $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card
<listeper> raffytaffy: Can i have the addy for that guide, i would like to look into it, not meaning im going to do it ;)
<dystopianray> listeper: and $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge
<raffytaffy> yes sure
<dystopianray> listeper: and tell me if both say 'fast writes' are supported
<raffytaffy> http://linuxnoobies.19.forumer.com/viewtopic.php?t=66
<listeper> dystopianray: Both says Supported :)
<dystopianray> listeper: ok, edit the file /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-kernel-nkc
<dystopianray> listeper: and add the following line: options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1
<listeper> dystopianray: With sudo i assume?
<dystopianray> listeper: yes, edit it as root
<dystopianray> listeper: with your favourite editor
<dystopianray> listeper: should pretty much look like this: http://pastebin.ca/407852
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have a problem with Knetworkmanager
<listeper> dystopianray: One moment, even though i have 2M/bit my internet is really slow on this Kubuntu.
<Flosoft> when connecting to a wifi ... it constantly stalls at 28% - Configuring device
<dystopianray> Flosoft: what wireless hardware do you have?
<Flosoft> Intel Pro/Set Wireless 2200BG
<dystopianray> Flosoft: hrrm same as me, should 'just work'
<Flosoft> hmm
<listeper> dystopianray: done! Looks exactly like you showed me.
<dystopianray> Flosoft: dapper or edgy?
<Flosoft> Feisty
<dystopianray> listeper: ok, now reboot
<AbortD> :P
<dystopianray> listeper: and let me know when you come back
<AbortD> u were wrong on both guesses dystopianray!
<Flosoft> same on dapper / edgy though
<listeper> dystopianray: I guess a ctrl-alt-backspace isn't enough?
<dystopianray> listeper: no, you don't need to reboot
<dystopianray> listeper: but you have to stop X, unload the nvidia driver and then start X again
<dystopianray> listeper: if you can do that, do it, but otherwise just reboot
<listeper> dystopianray: So i can just do  a ctrl-alt-backspace to reboot KDE and not my computer?
<mte_> hi..I installed the Herd 5 several days ago. If I upgrade evertything (adept upgrade) is it now the same as the new Beta?
<dystopianray> listeper: no, you have to unload the nvidia driver, killing X is not enough
<dystopianray> listeper: the easiest way is to just reboot
<listeper> Okay, im back in a jiffy. Full system reboot coming up :)
* raffytaffy prays for listeper
<listeper> thx :D
<AbortD> is ktorrent actually worth usingG?
<raffytaffy> imo its always good to keep a nvidia installer package in home folder
<raffytaffy> azureus is better imo
<Flosoft> dystopianray: If you want I can open a screen where there's the log
<Flosoft> it is too long to paste
<polly1> When (K)ubuntu comes out with new versions does it update the software versions for the various packages in adept as well?
<dystopianray> Flosoft: have you tried rebooting the access point?
<dystopianray> Flosoft: and are you absolutely certain you have the encryption settings correct?
<Flosoft> yes
<dystopianray> Flosoft: try disabling encryption temporarily and see if it can connect
<AbortD> raffytaffy: i use nvidia 5500 fx 256  ram do i need it?
<Flosoft> ok ... i'll create another SSID
<AbortD> i think thats what it is
<raffytaffy> need what AbortD?
<AbortD> nvidia packages?
<raffytaffy> use apt-get :P
<AbortD> i updated with apt-get
<AbortD> i added kde bleeding edge
<AbortD> and amarok
<AbortD> and wine
<listeper> dystopianray: And now i ask you, what does it do? :D I trust you blindly.
<raffytaffy> i use wine for one application only
<AbortD> whats that?/
<raffytaffy> yahelite hehe
<AbortD> ?????
<raffytaffy> its a yahoo chat client
<dystopianray> listeper: $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
<dystopianray> listeper: run that, fast writes and sba should say 'enabled' now
<listeper> dystopianray: They do indeed.. But im not writing any faster, if you catch my drift? ;)
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> an Completely Open System works
<listeper> dystopianray: So is it me gfx thats being written faster onto my screen?
<dystopianray> listeper: you should have faster video performance now, but how much faster, I don't nkow
<dystopianray> listeper: I think it's more to do with writing faster to video memory
<listeper> dystopianray: Cool, all i wanted to know :)
<tmbg_> it's a yahoo chat & abuse client.
<listeper> dystopianray: That was my guess as well. Howcome you know all this if you dont even have a nvidia yourself?
<dystopianray> listeper: I do have nvidia, I've just not ever used it on dapper
<AbortD> i hate kopete  :|
<AbortD> its better than gaim in  way i cant leave it
<listeper> dystopianray: Okay! Thanks. You dont know if there is some way to maybe boost my networking card in the same way?
<raffytaffy> i i use gaim beta6
<dystopianray> listeper: on your lan? probably not
<raffytaffy> i cant wait for rc
<dystopianray> listeper: what specific network operations do you want sped up?
<martalli> What is the proper way to install the nvidia graphics driver in kubuntu beta?  apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<listeper> dystopianray: Internet. It strikes me as a little to slow. But maybe its just me being silly in this whole new world.
<raffytaffy> i think u need nvidia-kernel-source
<dystopianray> martalli: doing that worked for me in edgy, then I just changed "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<dystopianray> listeper: there isn't anything you can do about the internet, other than buy a faster connection you are probably just imagining things
<raffytaffy> but im not sure...i use the SH installers from nvidia website
<AbortD> can i nullify u raffytaffy?
<raffytaffy> as long as it dont hurt
<raffytaffy> lol
<AbortD> it would be me chopping your cock and balls off
<raffytaffy> why u wanna do that
<Flosoft> any idea why WEP, WPA and WPA2 fail=
<martalli> dystopianray:  Thanks
<listeper> dystopianray: Yea, i guess you are right. Thats what you get from many years of MS and IE just throwing you anything and then render it..
<AbortD> it would be fun
<raffytaffy> o.0
<AbortD> it shouldnt hurt u cut off circulation first
<crackhead_25__> what's the command to port an x session over ssh once an ssh login is established?
<dystopianray> Flosoft: not really, WPA and WPA2-EAP work fine on my ipw2200 system with feisty and edgy
<dystopianray> Flosoft: I suspect you simply have the wrong connection settings
<Flosoft> where are the connection profiles stored?
<crackhead_25__> i.e. i've logged in from a remote computer to my home/ssh server computer. now i want to see the x/kde session instead of just a commandline.. how do i do that??
<raffytaffy> start x
<Flosoft> or knetworkmanager settings?
<dystopianray> Flosoft: ~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc or something similar
<crackhead_25__> (raffytaffy: what do you mean "start x"? what's the command? will that automatically show up through ssh?)
<raffytaffy>  /etc/init.d/gdm or kdm start
<dystopianray> Flosoft: are you using kwallet for your passwords?
<Flosoft> yes
<listeper> Oh btw another question. How do i choose for Opera to my standard browser? I'v got it installed and everything.
<crackhead_25__> raffytaffy: are you talking to me?
<raffytaffy> yes
<dystopianray> listeper: 'system settings -> default applications'
<raffytaffy> since this is kubuntu room imma assume u have kdm
<raffytaffy> so /etc/init.d/kdm start
<patrik> Hallo
<patrik> Any swedish here?
<crackhead_25__> oh you mean that's only what one does if logging in from another kubuntu machine? im logging in from a totally unrelated computer, probably a win machine, into my kubuntu.. and i wanted to show the X windows instead of seeing just a commandline..
<listeper> dystopianray: Thanks :)
<raffytaffy> ahh i c
<raffytaffy> i dunno about win remote admin
<patrik> I need help to play .avi movies in kubuntu dapper
<raffytaffy> !.avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raffytaffy> !apt-get moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raffytaffy> blahh
<yaccin> when i want to install LinuxMCE can i do this by adding a repo and install it with apt?
<raffytaffy> anyone wanna help me write this auto-kernel installer
<JohnFlux_> raffytaffy: that does what?
<raffytaffy> i want it to automatically connect to kernel.org d/l the source / unpack it
<raffytaffy> xconfig into it
<raffytaffy> let the user config it
<raffytaffy> and then ill make a deb and update the initrd and such
<raffytaffy> we can incorporate the program ketchup into it
<raffytaffy> for auto patching
<JohnFlux_> sounds useful
<raffytaffy> yes i think so
<raffytaffy> i dunno which to use...xconfig or menuconfig
<raffytaffy> or perhaps a choice?
<raffytaffy> also perhaps include pre-made config files for dif types hmm
<stamen> hi
<stamen> does valknut support TTH
<crackhead_25__> what's the key to press to move the selection cursor to a toolbar, i.e. alt and then f for the file dropdown in some programs in windows..? i keep trying alt and then f, but it just types f.. doesnt move to the toolbar... ?
<yaccin> when i want to install LinuxMCE can i do this by adding a repo and install it with apt?
<dystopianray> yaccin: sure
<yaccin> dystopianray: so whats the repo and what package(s) do i have to install? ^^
<dystopianray> yaccin: no idea, you'll have to find a repo first
<AbortD> omg i need help
<dystopianray> AbortD: what with?
<AbortD> raffytaffy: can i make each desktop have its own buttons
<AbortD> u know
<AbortD> the desktop buttons
<AbortD> where it hides windows
<AbortD> i want it too had the bar items
<AbortD> so i can run a app without seeing the clutter
<AbortD> like a bot
<raffytaffy> i use one desktop. i have no idea
<eduard> hello all
<AbortD> dystopianray:
<dystopianray> .. I don't know what you're saying
<dystopianray> what buttons?
<eduard> question please, which was probably saked not a ones
<dystopianray> what is a 'bar item' ?
<eduard> wireless card - how can switch it on?
<AbortD> taskbar man
<AbortD> x bar
<AbortD> whatever its called
<eduard> i use laptop HP Pavilion zd 8000 , and Kubuntu on it
<dystopianray> eduard: your laptop has a software switch?
<dystopianray> eduard: if you run iwconfig, what does it say the txpower is for the interface?
<eduard> dystopianray - i see card , but anable to get it on
<eduard> one sec
<dystopianray> eduard: what card is it?
<eduard> eduard@kubuntu:~$ iwconfig
<eduard> lo        no wireless extensions.
<eduard> eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:""  Nickname:"Broadcom 4306"
<eduard>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid
<eduard>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<eduard>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<eduard>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<eduard>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<eduard> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<eduard> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<eduard> dystopianray - hope it helps
<nalioth> !paste | eduard
<ubotu> eduard: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dystopianray> hrrm why did it now show the txpower
<eduard> ups, sorry
<dystopianray> eduard: what card is it?
<dystopianray> eduard: are you using networkmanager?
<eduard> dystopianray - Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<dystopianray> you are using the bcm43xx driver?
<eduard> have no idea, sorry, how can i cheack it, please?
<eduard> i install Knetwork manager
<AbortD> uh
<eduard> undo?
<eduard> is it possible to see all wireless networks available in range?
<eduard> i hope so, but first how to switch this card ON? please
<dystopianray> eduard: $ iwlist eth1 scan
<eduard> no scan result
<eduard> dystopianray - eth1  No scan result
<dystopianray> eduard: did you use fwcutter to get a firmware for your card?
<dystopianray> eduard: personally, I would recommend using ndiswrapper, the open source broadcom driver is pretty crap
<martalli> woot - nvidia working
<eduard> dystopianray - will it get my card ON?
<dystopianray> eduard: what is telling you that it is currently 'off' ?
<dystopianray> eduard: either follow this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear or considering using ndiswrapper
<LeeJunFan> dystopianray: just got here, so excuse me if this has been brought up already. But is this a laptop with integrated wireless nic? if so is there a keystroke like on mine Fn-F11 to enable or disable wireless?
<dystopianray> LeeJunFan: ask eduard, it's his laptop
<LeeJunFan> dystopianray: hehe, sry - you can tell I just got up :)
<eduard> dystopianray - when i am trying to get in On - one second ON, then Off again
<AbortD> mhy kehyboard is dead whhy :(
<eduard> dystopianray - ok, thanks for help, i will dig in the article first
<AbortD> makes making me gtthype dual legtgters!
<dystopianray> eduard: how do you know when it's off or on?
<ecp> irc.freenode.net#quagga
<AbortD> is gthere like a kehyboard for hyour mouse?
<eduard> i see my card in Network Configuration panel
<AbortD> kde wallegt wongt gtake mhy passwords...
<eduard> dont know how it in english -  i use russian version of KDE
<dystopianray> eduard: it's probably just the crappy broadcrom driver, probably best to use ndiswrapper
<LeeJunFan> eduard: what does iwconfig say next to Tx-Power: ?
<eduard> dystopianray - Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0, (you mean this?)
<LeeJunFan> eduard: me, :) I mean - This line : Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:17 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<eduard> dystopianray - have a look at the result of iwconfig here - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11839/
<dystopianray> i already saw it before, it showed nothing interesting
<eduard> LeeJunFan - sorry, wrong nick
<dystopianray> i suspect it shows nothing becuase it's lacking firmware
<AbortD> ubungtu messed up mhy kehyboard :(
<LeeJunFan> eduard, dystopianray: yeah, crap drivers.  eduard, what if you try sudo iwconfig eth1 txpower 10      ?
<dystopianray> LeeJunFan: I don't think he has firmware for his card yet
<dystopianray> LeeJunFan: he is using that bcm43xx driver
<AbortD> hhy is mhy kehyboard doing gthis?!
<Lynoure> AbortD: doing what?
<LeeJunFan> I hate broadcom equipment, I swore that brand off years ago when I worked at a dial-up ISP and everyone (Dell/Gateway) started using their v.90 modems and 90% of our tech calls were because of those modems.
<Lynoure> AbortD: keys in the wrong place?
<eduard> LeeJunFan - Error for wireless request "Set Tx Power" (8B26) :
<eduard> LeeJunFan - SET failed on device eth1 ; No such device.
<sasq> What can be wrong if "knetworkmanager" directly quits with no errormessage?
<sasq> on fresh install
<eduard> LeeJunFan - any ideas, please?
<raffytaffy> i are windows 3.0 the guru, i d/l tehh internets please
<raffytaffy> :))
<LeeJunFan> eduard: I'd have to agree with dystopianray  - try ndiswrapper
<eduard> sasq - use this , it helped me, but please restart PC - sudo aptitude reinstall knetworkmanager wpasupplicant network-manager
<AniHatzis> Does anyone of you here know what this strace kwalletmanager output http://rafb.net/p/C6iLDj77.html does mean? I need to find the reason why kwalletmanager, konqueror, kmail and some other KDE apps and utils doesn't start-up any more with their windows (but i can see their processes running). Kubuntu 6.10 / KDE 3.5.5. Is this a KDE problem or Kubuntu-specific issue?
<sasq> eduard: does that mean reinstall those 3 packages?
<AbortD> hyou gtell me lhynoure
<eduard> sasq - as far as i know - reinstall and cofigure all of them
<AbortD> i hve no number kehy
<AbortD> i gtlk like  regtrd
<sasq> eduard: and reboot after
<eduard> yessasq
<eduard> sasq - yes
<listeper> Any reason, why i cant start my Katapult?
<AbortD> help me :(
<AbortD> pl
<sasq> ok, trying. now lets hope it sees my wlan adapter
<LeeJunFan> AniHatzis: did you start that with strace kwalletmanager --nofork?
<AbortD> pleee
<AbortD> lynoire
<AbortD> lynoure
<AniHatzis> no, just strace kwalletmanager. the output is really all I got (it seems that it got hang somewhere)
<eduard> sasq - well, actually i have problem with wireless as well , that is why i am here - i cant get wireless ON
<AbortD> help me :(
<sasq> eduard: what model?
<LeeJunFan> AniHatzis: without the --fork you're probably missing the part that is the problem.
<AbortD> u
<AbortD> lynoure
<eduard>    sasq    how can i know it?
<sasq> i mean what pc
<AbortD> help me :(
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: thanks. I repeated with --nofork which brought lot more output. I will paste again.
<sasq> eduard: reinstall didnt help, knetworkmanager still wont start
<Lynoure> AbortD: I asked you if the keys, or rather letters are in wrong places. Yes or no?
<Lynoure> AbortD: you can try to explain if you wish, but starting with a simple 2 to 3 letter answer might be easiest.
<AbortD> y
<AbortD> ys
<Lynoure> AbortD: What is your middle row now?
<AbortD> gdfhdfhdfklsjd;lkds
<AbortD> sdfghjkl;'
<AbortD> zxcvbnm,./
<AbortD> sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<eduard> sasq - sorry, dont know more info - i found this link for reinstall and this helped me, ow can i get card model?
<AbortD> is gthere like a kehyboard for hyour mouse?
<Lynoure> AbortD: You could start with checking System Settings -> Regional -> keyboard layout
<sasq> eduard: oh I see the problem now
<sasq> eduard: its that im an idiot :) didnt realize knetman is an icon in the taskbar
<AbortD> n     c
<eduard> sasq model of my wireless card, how can i get info about it from konsole?
<LeeJunFan> AbortD: I don't see one (yet) for kde, but...
<AbortD> no c
<LeeJunFan> !info gtkeyboard | AbortD
<ubotu> abortd: gtkeyboard: A highly-configurable on-screen keyboard for mouse-typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-4 (edgy), package size 344 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<Romexios> can someone please help me? i downloaded irssi and installed it.. it doesnt show on the "internet" sextion + when i do run "irssi" and press enter, nothing happends.. any idea?
<eduard> sasq - sorry forgot to tell you thet - it it is indeed there i=and will not start from Kmenu
<mshade> romex
<mshade> it's a terminal app, you run it from a command line
<AbortD> hondfdfdf
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: Does strace kwalletmanager --no-fork somewhow effect the program execution itself? kwalletmanager's systray icon now really appeared which it didn't for two days.
<Lynoure> AbortD: the names are something like that. First start with kmenu then take the one with Regional in the name
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: The process is still running from console, so Konsole can't save the history
<LeeJunFan> AniHatzis: yes and no. I sure wouldn't have expected that.
<Lynoure> AbortD: I'm on feisty, so the exact location might vary but it was somewhere there even on dapper
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: You bet, I didn't expect many weird things happening here since yesterday.
<sasq> eduard: it worked perfectly from the start. yumm, i think im in love with my thinkpad
<LeeJunFan> AniHatzis: nofork just tells it not to detach itself as a new process, which means strace can actually see kwalletmanager running, not just the first part which starts it. It shouldn't really make the program run though. hrm.
<Lynoure> AbortD: if this gets too tiresome, boot with livecd, and then come back an explain :)
<eduard> sasq - :)) nice
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: I will let it running and shutdown the session. I'm curious if it will again appear after I logged again + KDE startup.
<sasq> whats the difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<apokryphos> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<luckyone> does anyone know how to get KAudioCreator to use the Speex plugin? I have some audio books I would like to add to my library, but don't need the full ogg quality.
<Wutyman> Im lost... What is actual Linux's version ?
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: Here I am again. kwalletmanager didn't start-up at all. I now tried this: strace kwalletmanager --no-fork
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: responses in console now was: http://rafb.net/p/pYisHw18.html
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: Did I enter wrong option? - However, now I even can't open or store files via the open or save dialogs of Konsole or Kate.
<soulrider> Wutyman: the actual linux version is the kernel version
<soulrider> Wutyman: to see it you can type "uname -a" and it will appear there, it will be somehting like 2.6.....
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: The open or save dialogs appear, but not loading current directory content. There is just a progress bar instead staying at 0%. Saving or opening by just typing the file name and clicking OK doesn't work.
<_michael> Hi I'm having a problem with my audio in my USB Headset. It doesn't show the output channel and I can't get any playback. Please Help
<_michael> The device is shown in /proc/asound/cards, but even in alsamixer, I can't access the output channel though. Any suggestions?
<busfahrer> Hi. I have installed Kubuntu 6.10/i386. Whenever sound is played back, I get these distortions in the sound, the funny thing is they are dependent on, I think, CPU load. For example, I can 'create' the distortions by opening Firefox and grabbing the scrollbar and scrolling around. Any idea regarding this?
<kasper> How can i get MP3 support for amarok? I read this, http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Packaging_Amarok#MP3_Support, but i dont get it?
<raffytaffy> ok i look
<raffytaffy> one sec
<kasper> Thank you raffytaffy.
<weilbach> hi
<kasper> Do you use another player?
<weilbach> what's the difference between the new feisty beta dvd and the cd?
<weilbach> what features are missing in the cd?
<raffytaffy> u have edgy?
<kasper> Or one you would like to recomend raffytaffy?
<LeeJunFan> weilbach: the DVD has more optional software.
<weilbach> e.g.?
<kasper> dapper drake raffytaffy
<LeeJunFan> weilbach: that's what you'd want to use to install someone who doesn't have a very fast internet connection.
<raffytaffy> ok give me 1 min
<weilbach> ah o.k. thx
<Jucato> kasper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<kasper> Jucato: Thanks, i'll try that, one minute.
<raffytaffy> yeah what he said^
<kasper> Thanks raffytaffy :)
<weilbach> how well is your 64 bit support?
<weilbach> flash working?
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<weilbach> o.k. i prefer konqui
<weilbach> i had a lot of trouble with that on sabayon lately
<Jucato> unfortunately, Konq + Flash 64 doesn't work (I think)
<Jucato> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<weilbach> yes they are with most distributions and they work quite well
<weilbach> but i've always had some problems with stupid binary files like java and flash
<amrush> hey .. I've been trying to set up ubuntu on my roomy's from a kubuntu 6.06 cd ... the system ran well until i tried to upgrade it to edgy after i upgraded it failed to boot neither ubuntu nor windows ... can anyone help ?
<weilbach> buth thx anyway
<harol> my APT has failed to release its lock file, how do i release it manually?
<tmbg_> find the lock file and delete it.
<LeeJunFan> !aptfix | harol
<ubotu> harol: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<tmbg_> yeah that's a better idea.
<raffytaffy> hey what u think of this output for hdparm -Tt
<raffytaffy>  Timing cached reads:   2988 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1493.89 MB/sec
<raffytaffy>  Timing buffered disk reads:   94 MB in  3.03 seconds =  30.99 MB/s
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: that's pretty decent.
<raffytaffy> yes i thought so..this is (E)ide laptop hd
<raffytaffy> im thinking of tinkering with hdparm
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: I get about 36MB/s on my laptop, I've got a 7200RPM drive in mine.
<raffytaffy> did u use hdparm in anyway?
<chijin> how do you test?
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: no, I've done it all in the past and there really wasn't anything to gain. Currently I haven't messed with mine.
<raffytaffy> ic
<LeeJunFan> on my scsi server I get 50MB/s :)
<LeeJunFan> wish my laptop could do that.
<arman> hii can anyone help me on playing mp3s on kubuntu?
<harol> does adept leave logs anywhere?
<kasper> Thanks Jucato and raffytaffy :) Now any of you guys that have a clue about this: In front of my computer I have a line-out, that ain't working but the one in the back is. And yes im sure it is connected inside ;)
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: something that might help speed things up for you is prelinking.
<LeeJunFan> !prelink
<ubotu> prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20060522-1 (edgy), package size 659 kB, installed size 1012 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<kasper> arman: edgy?
<arman> im kindda new at kubuntu
<arman> i just installed it yestrday
<arman> and mp3 files from my mp4 player isnt playing
<raffytaffy> im gonna try hdparm -c3 -m16 /dev/hda
<Jucato> arman: which version of Kubuntu did you install?
<raffytaffy> what u think LeeJunFan
<kasper> arman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<arman> kubuntu 6.06
<arman> i tried that website
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: that should be safe enough, the -m16 isn't already set?
<Jucato> aah. then use that link above
<raffytaffy>  multcount    =  0 (off)
<raffytaffy>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<kasper> arman: install libxine-extracodecs
<arman> i installed that too
<kasper> arman: Which player are you using?
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: oh, yeah, you'll be better off with that if your drive supports it. what about DMA? is that on?
<arman> i hav amarok
<arman> it doesnt work
<arman> so i installed JUK
<arman> it still doesnt work
<kasper> arman: Then that guide should do it ;)
<Iwonder|too> arman what type of player?
<raffytaffy>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<raffytaffy>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<raffytaffy>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<raffytaffy>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<raffytaffy>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<raffytaffy>  geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0
<arman> i hav amarok it plays and after 1 second it says playlist finished
<kasper> arman: Du you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: watch the pastes, better to use pastebin
<arman> idont think so
<LeeJunFan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arman> how should i install that?
<raffytaffy> pastebin?
<raffytaffy> nvm
<kasper> arman: You dont want that. You install using your adept?
<LeeJunFan> arman: have you installed the restricted formats mp3 playing stuff?
<arman> yes i hav
<Schatzy> hi
<arman> it alays says no install candidates or something
<LeeJunFan> arman: the libxine-extracodecs?
<Schatzy> hi
<AniHatzis> Maybe I'm getting closer. On Kubuntu 6.10, I get this for strace konqueror somehwere in the end: read(10, 0x80cb8c0, 8)        = ? ERESTARTSYS (To be restarted)--- SIGWINCH (Window changed) @ 0 (0) ---
<Schatzy> alo
<arman> i tried that too
<Schatzy> hola
<Schatzy> alguien habla espa;ol
<arman> do you think there some problem wit the installation?
<Schatzy> yes
<Iwonder|too> my portable mp3 player doesn't play either,its not support as it actually doesn't have mp3 on it
<arman> my mp4 supprts it comes on the desktop
<arman> but it doesnt play in the player
<AniHatzis> Any idea if this tells me the reason why kmail, konqueror, and some other KDE apps do not show windows anymore (just process is running if started)
<LeeJunFan> arman: are they mp3's your trying to play? or wma?
<raffytaffy> pastebin gives me error
<Iwonder|too> mine shows up on desktop as a usb storage media
<raffytaffy> this blows
<arman> they are mp3
<Iwonder|too> what type is yours?
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: well if you do the hdparm -c3 or -c1 with -m16 I think it'll help you out.
<arman> its a mp4 i bought from ebay
<arman> the ones wher u can watch videos
<arman> looks like an ipod nano
<raffytaffy> http://pastebin.ca/407974
<Iwonder|too> can you play a mp3 from the internet/downloaded
<raffytaffy> thats my result
<arman> i didnt try that
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: you can also edit /etc/hdparm.conf then run /etc/init.d/hdparm start
<arman> nice idea let me try it :)
<FragUPlenty> How come reolutions dont stretch to fit the screen any more
<Iwonder|too> looks like?not a sony?
<raffytaffy> yes its a sony
<Iwonder|too> yours screwwed
<chijin> my desktop's buffered read is 64MB/sec
<Iwonder|too> its a .oma
<raffytaffy> why
<arman> nope not a sony
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: might try unmaskirq too.
<amrush> can anyone help me with my problem ?
<raffytaffy> Iwonder are you talking to me??
<FragUPlenty> when I play ioquake3
<Iwonder|too> k arman
<FragUPlenty> there is only a little window
<arman> oh sorry i thought u wer talking to me :)
<Iwonder|too> i was
<FragUPlenty> and since it wont run smooth at anything above 640x480 I want it to stretch to fit the screen
<raffytaffy> Iwonder | too : how am i screwed and why
<arman> oh ok
<Iwonder|too> not you raffytaffy,was talking to arman,my bad shoulf have prefixxed my question with a nick
<raffytaffy> ahh u had me worried there mate lol
<raffytaffy> bcse im using a sony too
<arman> lol
<Iwonder|too> raffytaffy: elaborate on won't stretch
<LeeJunFan> then yer both sc!#@ed :)
<raffytaffy> wont stretch?? i did not say that
<Iwonder|too> oh my bad
<LeeJunFan> That reminds me, I have to solder the ram sockets on my kids sony GRX again :(
<raffytaffy> lol!
<FragUPlenty> lol
* raffytaffy gets everyone a cup of coffee
<Iwonder|too> i scrolled back,read to quick
<FragUPlenty> so anyone know how I get ioquake3 to stretch to fit the screen
<arman> lwonderjtoo> i tried downloading from the internet it stil doesnt work...
<[pyro] > hey guys :)
<arman> will i find the required components on adept?
<arman> or is there a seperate softwrae i may be able to download from online so it can play .. mp3s
<arman> isnt there realplayer for linux? mayeb that will work?
<LeeJunFan> arman: doesn't make sense, in order to get amarok to play mp3's, or kaffeine for that matter all you should need is the libxine-extracodecs
<Iwonder|too> arman,on my default install,in amarok,it gave me a error(i supose xine engine related) with a fix when i tried to play mp3
<LeeJunFan> then quit amarok and restart it so it loads the libraries.
<arman> i know but it says: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<LeeJunFan> arman: have you enabled universe repositories?
<arman> i just installed kubuntu yestrday so im not sure about it :)
<arman> lol
<arman> im a first time user :(
<tmbg_> arman, I just went through this and foun da pretty easy way to get it to work.
<LeeJunFan> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<arman> tmbg> thank u :)
<tmbg_> save an mp3 file from somewhere and try to play it with amarok. it will tell you it is not supported an ask if you want to install a proprietary plugin. say yes.
<kasper> I'v installed yesterday as well, and i'v just made my MP#s work just fine :()
<arman> ok hold on
<tmbg_> then just follow all of the prompts and restart amarok
<kasper> tmbg_: He is using dapper, not edgy.
<LeeJunFan> arman: you need to open adept, go to manage repositories and enable the universe ones, then update your sources, and then try to install libxine-extracodecs
<weilbach> by the way, how is the beryl integration in kubuntu? and does it work with the new icon "zoom" effect?
<tmbg_> I installed today, and already have working mp3s. ;)
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: the multiverse ones
<arman> ok thank u guys :) let me try
<tmbg_> ah.
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: it's in multiverse? hrm.
<LeeJunFan> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<LeeJunFan> arman: Jucato is right, xine codecs are in multiverse, not universe, sorry.
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: don't worry, starting feisty: 1) multiverse and universe will be enabled by default; 2) the *real* package that will let you play mp3's will be in main
<LeeJunFan> arman: but you'll want to enable both universe and multiverse.
<arman> ok wher do i find it in adept?
<arman> i dont see it anywhere...
<[pyro] > isnt there a new software package to manage installation of things like beryl / codecs etc that will be default with feisty?
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: I'm running feisty, I've still got libxine.
<Jucato> [pyro] : codecs yes. beryl no.
<raffytaffy> i have edgy and feisty installed
<ForgeAus> beryl has its own repository for edgy
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: notice I said *real*. look at what libxine-extracodecs really is
<[pyro] > Jucato: oh right, whats it called again?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: but still not *in* the ubuntu repos (license issue)
<Jucato> [pyro] : what's what called?
<paco> hi there, I am used to using the font 'fixed-misc' with konsole (small font), but now that I switched to kubuntu I can't find it, any idea ?
<ForgeAus> Jucato agreed (I never suggested it was)
<weilbach> license issues with beryl?
<[pyro] > Jucato: the new package thats going to make installation of these things easier?
<ForgeAus> Compiz may be
<ForgeAus> no...
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: yep, transitional. cool. So what really plays mp3's now?
<ForgeAus> more like beryl is still in development
<Jucato> !info libxine1-ffmpeg feisty | LeeJunFan
<ubotu> leejunfan: libxine1-ffmpeg: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1534 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<ForgeAus> there is also an uberyl project!
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: ah right. cool.
<ForgeAus> (ubuntu-beryl, although I think it might be more a kubuntu-beryl than gnome-based... but I could be wrong about that)
<Jucato> ForgeAus, weilbach: beryl (currently) ships with a component that they release only as binary (closed source)
<Jucato> I'm not really familiar with the specifics
<sasq> How do you config what happens when you close a notebook lid?
<ForgeAus> ahh really? id din't know it had closed-source bits
<weilbach> Jucato: oh didn't know that
<Jucato> [pyro] : on Kubuntu? no specific single app. just scripts that will run adept_batch to install from the repos
<Jucato> weilbach: neither did I, until a few weeks ago
<[pyro] > Jucato: ah right sounds good
<Jucato> compiz, on the other hand, is in the repos
<weilbach> Jucato: that's really bad
<arvid> Why doesn't CTRL+ALT+F# work in kubuntu? is there a way to "fix" it?
<weilbach> i like beryl a lot
<weilbach> although i hate the black window problme
<[pyro] > Jucato: i thought i had read somewhere that there will be a new program. Maybe give you a list of things you can install.
<Jucato> weilbach: I believe they're working on it already. so just have to wait a bit longer
<[pyro] > has anyone been watching wine-doors ?
<Jucato> in the meantime, I heard compiz is really catching up...
<[pyro] > looking forward to winedoors coming out
<Iwonder|too> sasq:  do you have a battery icon near the clock in taskbar?
<weilbach> Jucato: and then it will move into the repos?
<yaccin> beryl and compiz are merging back
<LeeJunFan> read on digg yesterday that compiz and beryl may merge back together.
<oem> does an german kubuntu channel exist ?
<weilbach> mergin back?
<ForgeAus> arvid maybe your kubuntu is damaged
<ForgeAus> it SHOULD work
<LeeJunFan> !de | oem
<ubotu> oem: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> yaccin: I heard that too
<yaccin> weilbach: yes
<yaccin> its called coral then
<oem> danke
<yaccin> oem: << german too :D
<ForgeAus> whats winedoors?
<arvid> ForgeAus: aha - that's also good to know :)
<sasq> Iwonder|too: ah - yeah, I only tried right-clicking it... :)
<[pyro] > ForgeAus: www.wine-doors.org i think
<arvid> ForgeAus: or - it actually works outside kde, so I guess it's a kde-problem
<weilbach> o.k. thx ciao
<[pyro] > http://www.wine-doors.org/trac
<ForgeAus> arvid I think you have it slightly backwards...
<[pyro] > going to make setting up wine with correct dlls etc much better
<arvid> ForgeAus: ?
<ForgeAus> either something else is setting a key combo to ctrl-alt-F#
<ForgeAus> or something else at a base-level is wrong
<[pyro] > they're going to use a similar system to ubuntu with repos
<ForgeAus> KDE itself is NOT the problem
<ForgeAus> its not KDE where ctrl-Alt-F# comes from
<ForgeAus> even in tty/X windows (no KDE/or other WM) Ctrl-Alt-F# should work
<arvid> ForgeAus: aha. but it works in my other WM's.
<ForgeAus> then maybe some initializiation script for your kde is getting in the way somewhere?
<arvid> ForgeAus: sounds possible
<ForgeAus> apt/yum for wine? .. that sounds strange
<ForgeAus> hmm winedoors doesn't take cxoffice into account :( oh well
<[pyro] > it still looks good.
<[pyro] > will make the migration for windoze users over to linux easier
<ForgeAus> yeah
<ForgeAus> cedega is supported at least
<[pyro] > and anything that does that is a good thing :)
<[pyro] > yeah
<arvid> ForgeAus: yes - I'm overriding my F-keys in my xmodmap-file
<[pyro] > its been under dev for a few months now, just looking forward to getting a useable program :)
<ForgeAus> arvid :) sounds like you tracked down the problem :)
<ForgeAus> I agree that it looks good :)... at least
<ForgeAus> I like what the preview shows of the apps list too
<BluesKaj> yeah, i have almost figured out how to do most of the things on Kubuntu , that I could do on windows ...so I'm almost ready to take the plunge .
<ForgeAus> only one thing I'd rather....
<ForgeAus> that it was just ie6 rather than specifically Internet Explorer 6 via IEs4Linux
<ForgeAus> but still thats only a minor issue
<ForgeAus> wow winamp via wine, I never thought of trying that!
<yaccin> why winamp?
<yaccin> o.O
<yaccin> winamp sucks :D
<yaccin> amarok ftw
<ForgeAus> hehe I like it
<chijin> amarok <3
<ForgeAus> does Amarok do video?
<chijin> winamp is totally annoying
<chijin> mplayer/vlc is for video
<ForgeAus> I use Kaffeine and/or Vlc mostly
<[pyro] > vlc?
<chijin> i use 100% mplayer
<[pyro] > ive been using mplayer
<yaccin> videolan.org/vlc
<ForgeAus> videolan player
<yaccin> i mostly use kaffeine and vlc
<tmbg_> I love vlc
<[pyro] > everything else flickers or has the saturation too high for some reason. Seems to be a bug with beryl :/
<yaccin> sometimes kmplayer but very rarely
<ForgeAus> Kaffeine didn't work so well for me at first
<ForgeAus> but after installing VLC it plays just about anything now
<tmbg_> it's crashing on me right now
<yaccin> [pyro] : hmm works fine here with beryl
<tmbg_> normally kaffeine doesn't give me so much trouble
<[pyro] > yaccin: it may be my video card.. im running an intel on board one. - laptop
<yaccin> ah intel
<yaccin> i only use nvidia on my desktop and ati on the laptop ^^
<LeeJunFan> kaffeine gave me problems with beryl when I ran Xgl, now that I'm on aiglx (same machine/gfx) it works fine.
<[pyro] > :(
<[pyro] > i need a better video card :(
<ForgeAus> LeeJun thanx for that info I might let someone know
<yaccin> aiglx is so much better then xgl
<ForgeAus> I need a more compatible GFX card
<yaccin> and i cant wait till xegl comes out :D
<ForgeAus> one for BOTH XP and *nix!
<ForgeAus> whats xegl?
<yaccin> the next generation of hardware-.accelerated xserver
<georgeizui> oi
<[pyro] > c ;)
<[pyro] > sounds good :)
<yaccin> even faster then aiglx and with more features \o/
<georgeizui> algum brasileiro ai para me ajudar
<ForgeAus> I hope the ATI drivers are good for it!
<[pyro] > yes ati drivers are teh suck
<yaccin> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Xegl
<yaccin> i use opengl ati drivers on the laptop
<ForgeAus> didn't AMD aquire it? ... now that they are running the show I wonder what will happen to ATI drivers?
<[pyro] > i installed kubuntu on a friends machine and he has an ati 9800.. couldnt get beryl running.
<[pyro] > i ran out of time so ill fix it next time
<paco> any idea for the 'fixed-misc' font, or any small nice (bitmap) font ?
<yaccin> [pyro] : try the opensource drivers :D
<[pyro] > yaccin: arent they installed by default?
<yaccin> if he doesnt need 3d acceleration for anything else, they are great
<yaccin> yes
<[pyro] > hmm
<yaccin> just change driver to "radeon" and it should work
<yaccin> ^_^
<[pyro] > i like "should just work" (tm)
<[pyro] > its how everything should be :D
<laptop> I think I need to speak with this guy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/themes/ubuntu07/images/masthead-support.jpg
<yaccin> no
<laptop> Does anyone know him?
<SurfPunk> hello is it that much of a pain to get sound to work
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, xmms is the linux version of winamp
<yaccin> everything should be "just works" not "should just work"
<yaccin> :D
<yaccin> BluesKaj: of winamp 2.x
<yaccin> ^^
<laptop> ONCE i remove an application, like TOTEM, should I restart my computer?
<[pyro] > yaccin: haha yea :)
<yaccin> i liked winamp 5.x but nothing beats amarok :D
<yaccin> laptop: why restart?
<yaccin> theres no need to :D
<yaccin> never
<yaccin> except for a kernel update
<yaccin> :D
<BluesKaj> amarok is great
<[pyro] > \o/
<laptop> yaccin:  good question, I am asking the same thing
<laptop> My FIREFOX still thinks Totem exists and tries to load it to launch Realplayer files.
<XenThraL> amarok > winamp, konversation > mIRC/x-chat. kopete > trillian/miranda, IMHO
<laptop> I went into preferences in firefox and the realplayer file isnt even there for me to edit
<SilentM> I kind of like the "modern" skins for winamp.
<SilentM> But Amarok has so many kickass features.
<XenThraL> seems every KDE app I try, it works/feels better then any other
<[pyro] > my friend loves iTunes (god knows why) and i showed him amarok and he said "ew, its ugly.. although nothing can come close to iTunes" and i said "yeah, well this program wont take up 90% of your system resources". He couldnt argue with that :)
<tmbg_> kernel patches
<yaccin> lol
<BluesKaj> laptop in the FF addressbar "about:plugins"
<yaccin> amarok > itunes
<yaccin> its skinable
<yaccin> top that :P
<[pyro] > yaccin: i havent checked out the skins yet!!
<yaccin> it has scripts
* [pyro]  fires up amarok
<yaccin> and there is amarokFS
<yaccin> :D
<[pyro] > woo
<[pyro] > \o/
<yaccin> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/CoverFlow+for+amarokFS?content=52887
<yaccin> ^^
<laptop> BluesKaj:   yet I cant alter the files on that page, can I?
<raffytaffy> did someone mention kernel patches:D
<laptop> 7.04 works fine for me, btw
<laptop> no problems
<yaccin> same here
<yaccin> running feisty for weeks
<[pyro] > yaccin: nice!
<yaccin> since herd 1 if i remember correctly
<laptop> Im on a laptop packard bell
<yaccin> im on a dell laptop and on my desktop
<yaccin> :D
<laptop> and its also on my DELL inspiron 8000 laptop
<BluesKaj> no, but open FF from the terminal , and watch which player is trying to load and if it fails, delete the plugin
* raffytaffy has been playing musical chairs with UUID in fstab
<yaccin> well leptop still running edgy
<[pyro] > laptop: type /nick craptop
<[pyro] > ;)
<yaccin> but ill upgrade it in the next days
<laptop> lol
<Lapbottom> umm
<Lapbottom> Im just learning terminal commandd
<Lapbottom> commands
<Lapbottom> to run a program I type what?
<raffytaffy> apt-get moo
<Lapbottom> I can alt+f2 right?
<[pyro] > lol
<Lapbottom> and have it run in terminal?
<raffytaffy> yes
<raffytaffy> apt-get moo
<Lapbottom> raffytaffy:  are you talking to me?
<raffytaffy> yes
<raffytaffy> please try it
<Lapbottom> What is moo?
<[pyro] > its quite funny
* [pyro]  moos
<raffytaffy> yes indeed it is
<raffytaffy> its not sudo so u wont break anything dont worry
<Lapbottom> ahhh
<Lapbottom> Easter Egg
<Lapbottom> cool
<raffytaffy> it spawned an easter egg?
<raffytaffy> wtf is supposed to make a cow
<Lapbottom> lol
<BluesKaj> laptop, sudo firefox
<[pyro] > lol
<Lapbottom> okay
<BluesKaj> try to play the media and watch the terminal
<Lapbottom> You should really not run firefox through sudo WITHOUT the -H option.
<Lapbottom> Anyway, I'll do as if you did use the -H option.
<yaccin> lol
<Lapbottom> It ran it with the -h option I didnt get to see anything
<yaccin> apt-get moo
<yaccin> XD
<raffytaffy> :P
<Lapbottom> Oh Progress
<[pyro] > anyone here use epic?
<ep> using the command line, how do I determine which ubuntu version im using
<Lapbottom> Now, all of a sudden, after restarting 5 times, now finally its not associating totem (which I removed) with rtsp files (realplayer)
<[pyro] > ep: you can find out your kernel version by typing "uname -r"
<Lapbottom> Now I need to get the rtsp plugin for mplayer
<Jucato> !version | ep
<ubotu> ep: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Lapbottom> ? right?
<ep> thanks
<Jucato> [pyro] : not a very accurate way to find out ubuntu version...
<Lapbottom> There was supposed to be a CODEC manager in Feisty, I cant find it
<raffytaffy> raf@Equinox:~$ whatis girl
<raffytaffy> girl: nothing appropriate.
<[pyro] > Jucato: yes, i didnt read the q properly
<Jucato> [pyro] : no worries. we all do that sometimes :)
<PhinnFort> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<mte_> hello..i have installed Hed 5 a week ago and then upgraded everything via adept updater. Is my configuration now the same as the new Beta's?
<AniHatzis> How do I "repair" all the .kde user configuration of my current user account? Let's say reset *all* of them back to the defaults used for a new user account
<Lapbottom> oh you have to reinstall
<Lapbottom> both of you
<Lapbottom> lol
<FOAD_> Hey, when I try to change the name of a device item on the deskop it tells me "Access denied"; presumably because I'm not root.  So how do I do change the names of the icons?
<bxnp> guys anybody worked with kdar ever before
<nabeel> hi to everybody
<nabeel> Gambas is in which respository??????
<Lapbottom> oh you have to reinstall
<Lapbottom> Install 7.04
<Lapbottom> upgrade to 7.04
<[pyro] > ok heres a question for you guys. if i install a package and it has like 6 other deps and it installs those too. Say if i dont like the package and i uninstall it.. is there any way i can "clean" the other 6 packages out without having to remember them and write them down?
<SilentM> apt-get autoremove ?
<Lapbottom> lol reinstall
<[pyro] > SilentM: is that it?
<SilentM> I think so.
<[pyro] > looking..
<Jucato> [pyro] : apt-get's autoremove or use aptitude to install it
<[pyro] > aptitude? hmm
<[pyro] > you will have to forgive me guys.. ive used redhat for the past 8 years and only just moved over to a debian based distro
<phpcoin> in aptitude - whats the diff between purge and delete ?
<Jucato> delete?
<nabeel> can anybody help me about gambas, about its repository
<Jucato> there's no "delete" command in aptitude...
<phpcoin> ok sorry im going from memory - is it remove and purge ?
<Jucato> yeah
<polly1> Uggg....
<polly1> How do I access a windows drive accross my network?
<Jucato> phpcoin: remove simply uninstalls the packages. purge deletes configuration files and other stuff that were installed along with them packages, except those in $HOME
<phpcoin> thank you
<PhinnFort> is it possible to colour the output of aptitude=
<PhinnFort> *?
<ubuntu_> test
<N6REJ> whats the channel name for the bot?
<polly1> Anyone here connecting to a windows drive accross a network?
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<N6REJ> polly1: you need samba
<Jucato> N6REJ: what do you mean? (about the bot)
<polly1> N6REJ: Got it.
<N6REJ> Jucato: your not supposed to use the bot just for you so I was going to go to the bot channel, but I'm having a brain fart as to what channel it is.  I can't remember the skype repos command
<Jucato> N6REJ: actually, you can. just PM ubotu
<polly1> N6REJ: Do you need samba on windows as well or is it just on linux?
<N6REJ> polly1: just linux
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: /msg ubotu
<Jucato> !msgthebot | N6REJ
<ubotu> N6REJ: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<N6REJ> polly1: you need samba because windows has to be "SWATTED" to behave :p
<[pyro] > !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<[pyro] > oh sweet
<N6REJ> Jucato: ty!
* yurimxpxman is away: Gone away for now.
<Zaphar_home> when I try to connect to my usb camera it gives a "cannot claim usb device" error
<N6REJ> back in a little while gotta switch over to the workstation
<Jucato> !away > yurimxpxman
<Zaphar_home> is there any fix available for that?
<kasper> Anyone with a good guide howto get flash working in Opera on dapper?
<Jucato> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jucato> O.o
<Fri13> I'm having problem, im about to test (yes, backups done! :-D) that new Feisty beta upgrade tool "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade" but i cant add "deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/ ./" because adept or apt-get gives error about end, missing dist info...
<kasper> Thanks Jucato, gotta learn how to do that ;)
<sivajii> tell me how to install prozill.tar.gz
<kasper> Maybe i jumped a little to early there. It doesn't say anything about installing Flash? Jucato
<mdtyke> Does anyone know how I can fix the fact that Flash in Linux always shows *above* everything else
<chijin> the upgrade tool crashed on me :-/
<kasper> sivajii: Dont it contain an install file?
<Abort-D> raffytaffy!
<mdtyke> Im trying apt-get dist-upgrade at the moment
<sivajii> ya it is there
<sivajii> kasper:ya it is there
<kasper> sivajii: drag'n drop it into you terminal and execute it.
<sivajii> kasper:there are two files one is install other one is install-sh,which one i am suppose to drop
<[pyro] > hmm when i do a sudo hidd --connect <bluetoothdevice> i get a "Can't open input device: No such file or directory (2)" error
<Abort-D> does your pc have bluetooth?
<[pyro] > yep
<[pyro] > and my phone detects the incomming connection asks for a pw etc, but then after all is said and done it comes up with that error
<Abort-D> haha i got no clue
<kasper> sivajii: my guess would be install-sh, im not that familiar with promillz.
<Abort-D> what kinda pc is it?
<[pyro] > its a laptop
<Abort-D> pretty new?
<Abort-D> gateway?
<[pyro] > with inbuilt bt
<[pyro] > na its a dell :)
<Abort-D> bt?
<[pyro] > bluetooth
<Abort-D> oh
<sivajii> permission denied
<sivajii> kasper:permission denied
<Abort-D> raffytaffy!!!
<kasper> sivajii: Use sudo.
<[pyro] > hey raffytaffy
<raffytaffy> ello
<kasper> ey raffytaffy
<sivajii> sivaji is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<sivajii> kasper:sivaji is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Abort-D> wtf?
<Abort-D> is sivajii a bot?
<kasper> sivajii: Well if you dont have su rights, then there is nothing to do. Isn't it your own computer?
<Ace2016>  Hi all
<Ace2016> how do i get info on the current xorg refresh rate
<Ace2016> the vertical and horizontal refresh rates
<jhutchins> xvidtune is one way.
<Abort-D> xorg.conf
<sivajii> kasper:yes it is my own pc
<Abort-D> xorg. something
<Abort-D> i forget right now
<jhutchins> Abort-D: The conf file has all possible options, not just the ones in use.
<Abort-D> the bottom line does thats what i used to set mine
<kasper> sivajii: Then log in with your user that have got su rights :)
<jhutchins> sivajii: Are you using the original account you first created when you set up kubuntu?
<sivajii> kasper:yes
<jhutchins> sivajii: If you create additional users, they won't have sudo rights.
<Ace2016> so xvidtune shows teh vrefresh rate and the hrefresh rate?
<jhutchins> sivajii: If that's not the case you're going to need to boot to the CD and edit the sudoers file.
<sivajii> kasper:only one user is there
<Ace2016> the knoppix disk isn't working and so far i tried vsync=60 and hsync=60 but i'm scared that it'll break the monitor
<Ace2016> so i need the ones from ubuntu
<kasper> sivajii: Use your live CD to boot from and edit the sudoers file..
<sivajii> how to edit
<Ace2016> kdesu kate
<Abort-D> in kde u can right click the file u want to edit to choose to open with root
<Mirrakor> any known problems with Ethernet Networkcards from Realtek?
<Goliath23> I have to text terminal logins. any idea what that could be? (its a feisty upgraded from edgy upgraded from dapper)
<binks> hi dudes ive got a prob with my sisters lappy its an xp machine and bluescreens on boot up i was going to use kubuntu live to exstract importand files but how can i network this
<binks> i have a netgear hub and 2 nics in main pc
<N6REJ> Jucato: you got a minute?
<Jucato> N6REJ: sure
* Jucato hands N6REJ a minute
<N6REJ> Jucato: can we pm?
<laptop> What is dapper?
<Jucato> !dapper | laptop
<ubotu> laptop: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<binks> !dapper
<Jucato> N6REJ: hm... ok (I'll tell you if it should be in #kubuntu anyway :P)
<N6REJ> lol
<laptop> oh so when someone tells me to use "dapper-commercial repos" what are they telling me?
<binks> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<laptop> Okay
<laptop> let me be less vague, how do I enable a commercial rep
<laptop> repo
<jhutchins> laptop: Please read the page at the link provided.
<laptop> Can I do it in synaptic or adept?
<jhutchins> laptop: Yes.
<laptop> thanks
<laptop> woohoo found it@@@@@@!!!!  ....ummm   *boing*   (excuse me)
<Mirrakor> igel: ping
<Mirrakor> welcome to the kubuntu channel :D
<laptop> I cant believe Im 34 and I still like to play around with computers.....when will I grow up1
<laptop> ?
<Mirrakor> laptop: honestly?
<Mirrakor> probably never :
<laptop> yes
<laptop> haha I know!
<bxnp> laptop: shake hands i am 35 and always played with computer and i always will
<laptop> hehe
<kasper> Okay, i'v tried everything now. Anyone who can guide me trough an insallation of flash plugin to Opera?
<laptop> Why would I want to add dapper commercial and not for example feisty commercial or edgy commercial
<laptop> yeah my parents did me the disservice of buying me a Commadore Vic 20
<laptop> downhill ever since
<AniHatzis> fooolks.... I had a hell of experience with KDE 3.5.5 on Kubuntu 6.10 since yesterday... totally weird behavior of KMail, Konqueror etc.... and all just because my home partition got full and I got no notice from KDE... :)))
<Jucato> laptop: you won't. if you're on dapper, use dapper-commercial. if you're on edgy, use edgy-commercial. there is no feisty-commercial (yet)
<bxnp> lol @ laptop
<laptop> Check it out http://archive.canonical.com/dists/
<Mirrakor> Which is Kubuntus default FS? ext3?
<binks> laptop: im 36 m8 and still obsessed and thrilled all the time with my pc
<laptop> haha
<bxnp> yes ext3 but you could configure other Mirrakor
<Jucato> Mirrakor: ext3
<laptop> but now my belly is starting to get bigger, faster
<Mirrakor> bxnp: just need to know the default one, thx :)
<laptop> damn metabolism
<laptop> I have to run everyday @@@
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: many thanks for your support. if someone else ever experience totally weired behaviour: ask the user if hard-disk got full :)
<laptop> ugh
<binks> laptop: still hit the gym 4 times a week thou so no belly yet
<LeeJunFan> AniHatzis: haha :)
<laptop> Yeah i go to the gym, but its sooo boring
<LeeJunFan> AniHatzis: I've been there before too. Never dawned on me that was it.
<binks> nooo not you to to get a good mixed gym wink wink
<laptop> haha
<laptop> yah youre right
<sivajii> !eddy | sivaji
<kobie> hay guys i use ppp0 conection and it hangs up all the time after a couple of minuts
<Jucato> laptop: feisty-commercial exists, but is empty. so it's practically useless...
<kobie> can some one help me ?
<laptop> oh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eddy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Betzefer> /nickserv identify kobie6686
<Betzefer> /msg nickserv identify kobie6686
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: yeah, I already wanted to move to another user-account and wanted Eclipse to commit my changes to subversion - and eclipse told me that! as i got free space again, everything worked fine again. This is somewhat... well, sub-optimal usability, but however, I'm happy that I can enjoy kubuntu again! :)
<binks> !edgy |
<ubotu> : Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<SilentM> >.>
<binks> ooops
<Betzefer> hay guys i use ppp0 conection and it hangs up all the time after a couple of minuts can some one help ?
<LeeJunFan> AniHatzis: perhaps that's something kubuntu could use, some simple applet that warns on disk space, although I hate the idea of turning linux into windows with all the popup warnings about firewalls, antivirus, disk space, etc... :)
<raffytaffy> brb
<Mirrakor> Betzefer:  /msg Nickserv  set Password <new_pass>
<laptop> binks I dont think my wife would approve of my newfound mixed gym and new motivation...hhaha
<Betzefer> ya good idea
<laptop> OMFG
<Mirrakor> only reasonable idea
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: You are right. I'm glad that I got rid from this behavior of W32. But I think that the KDE team should have some kind of warning built in start-up of their apps.
<N6REJ> Jucato: it FINALLY found the file!
<AniHatzis> LeeJunFan: If app Foo needs a minimum free space than it should check it and warn the user. But it's not a good way to just end-up in strange behaviour that is really really weird.
<klerfayt> how had to be your swap to successfully suspend to disk?
<bxnp> N6REJ: what wilfe where you looking for
* Jucato gives N6REJ the two thumbs up
<klerfayt> *how big*
<klerfayt> 1.5times your ram?
<jhutchins> AniHatzis: Actually, there will be a warning if a partition is full on startup, but you might miss it.
<Betzefer> hay guys i use ppp0 conection and it hangs up all the time after a couple of minuts can some one help ?
<Betzefer> hay guys i use DSL conection and it hangs up all the time after a couple of minuts can some one help ?
<N6REJ> bxnp: my stupid winblows was barfing on trying to find a file on the master CD and OF COURSSE microdump in their wisdom doesn't allow you to create a dup of the cd to use when its brand new to protect the master
<jhutchins> Betzefer: We don't seem to have a lot of ppp experts here, you may need to tune the settings of the connection, but google will be more help than we will.
<bxnp> oke,
<AniHatzis> jhutchins: I didn't see any on the screen, nor in the strace output. Eclipse told me as I wanted to commit my work before setting all up again.
<jhutchins> Betzefer: Your ISP is actually a pretty good source for information on how it should be set up.
<Betzefer> u dont use DSL connetions around here ?
<N6REJ> bxnp: I'm got one machine that I have to use xp on because of the gps software and then one TINY 20G install of it on this machine for Adobe photshop and swish and then I'm DONE with windblows!
<klerfayt> it seems I hit the bug there you suspend to disk and then you start your pc again swap is disabled cause swap wasn't big enough?
<raffytaffy> ok hdparm startup script works good
<N6REJ> klerfayt: increase the size of your swap :D
<jhutchins> AniHatzis: There are disk space monitors available.
<Betzefer> raffytaffy : u know about DSL connetcions right ?
* N6REJ has to learn how to setup nagios
<klerfayt> N6REJ: god. this means reinstall. though I made sure to allocate 1.5of ram to swap (768swap is 1.5 512ram)
<raffytaffy> depends
<raffytaffy> bits and pieces
<N6REJ> klerfayt: why reinstall?
<N6REJ> klerfayt: this ain't winblows
<Betzefer> can i query u raffytaffy ?
<AniHatzis> jhutchins: yeah, right. whenever I see no windows any more of some specific apps, I will check for free space. I should have do at the first place. But I didn't understand that this could be the reason. :)
<raffytaffy> yes
<klerfayt> N6REJ: not free space left
<N6REJ> klerfayt: your entire hd is full?
<klerfayt> N6REJ: not in tha sense. partitoned fully, but partitions aren't full
<SilentM> That actually happened to me once, without explanation. The next day it was better, and I hadn't deleted anything.
<david> Is there a way to sync mail using synce and wm2003
<jhutchins> klerfayt: You should be fine with 512M of RAM and 768 swap, although I would have done 1G (2x).
<N6REJ> klerfayt: then its not full :D  ok, in a nutshell what you do is you resize one partition, then one closest to the swap partition, then extend the swap!
<tmbg_> I find the 2x rule is pretty dumb.
<tmbg_> for most systems and programs the more ram you have the LESS swap you need.
<jhutchins> klerfayt: If you were messing with suspend and your swap is now disabled, it's probably corrupt and you just need to reformat it.  This is a known bug.
<N6REJ> tmbg_: until  you run into apps like photoshop!
<klerfayt> jhutchins: I never use more swap than 100MB I believe so I just picked 1.5times my ram then partioning the drive
<david> Anyone know a way to sync email using synce and wm2003 dont care what mail pgm - ANY!!!
<david> other pim info is no problem, got that working.
<klerfayt> jhutchins: I'll try resume=/dev/sda... trick
<N6REJ> jhutchins: whats a good ssh client for kde??
<david> N6RE why not just use terminal?
<N6REJ> david: term to another machien on the lan?
<tmbg_> ssh is builtin.
<david> yes ssh root@//xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<N6REJ> yeah
<N6REJ> david: how you going to root in ubuntu?
<david> like that
<david> type:  ssh root@//xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<tmbg_> who said xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx was an ubuntu box?
<N6REJ> sorry
<david> what?
<N6REJ> nope, connection refused.  I obvisouly don't have things setup properly yet.
<david> ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<N6REJ> yep
<david> you have physical access to the other pc? Maybe need to apt-get openssh
<Abort-D> hm
<david> help
<Abort-D> no
<david> keeps kicking my nick
<N6REJ> david: yeah, I haven't finished ALL of the server config yet.  I'm having a quandry with the network config.  The 4 machines here are all behind a linksys (cisco) router providing NAT & DHCP to a dsl modem.  I want the server to act as a lan server ONLY, no incoming junk, from the outside world, just from the lan.  so CURRENTLY all machines are dhcp clients to the router.  I've got both NIS and Samba installed but not totally configured yet.
<N6REJ> david: I've been following the instructions on the ubuntu-server-guide but I'm at the ethernet config section and am unsure if I should change anything.  I thought seriously about assigning the ips, via mac address's
<david> you said you can ping?
<N6REJ> david: the server keeps wanting to be a client of my isp :(
<N6REJ> david: yeah, np
<david> ok you need to install the ssh server
<N6REJ> david: needless to say I have con for the server right next to me.
<N6REJ> david: let me see if I did that step, so skip the eth0 config for now and leave it dhcp?
<david> apt-get openssh-server
<N6REJ> cc
<david> if ping works then yes
<david> for now
<N6REJ> david k
<david> sudo of course
<N6REJ> heheheheh you nailed it.. .boy I must of been really frustrated yesterday.
<david> sudo apt-get openssh-server
<N6REJ> yeah
<david> I've been there lol. Only a few months ago. Doesn't take long to get up to speed. lol
<N6REJ> david: works great now :D  nice... I'll remember that.
<david> good
<N6REJ> david: so now I have to finish following the steps in the guide??
<david> I don't know about a file manager for ubuntu because I use kubuntu but try sftp://root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<david> Dunno to be honest, never read the guide ;)
<david> in your file mgr for ubuntu
<klerfayt> not good, doing reinstall now. what did you say? 1GB swap with 512ram?
<N6REJ> well, I will have samba installed and working because its going to be a file server for "mac, kde, xp, xfce" and probably more.
<david> klerfayt swap=double ram up to 2gig
<N6REJ> klerfayt: what are you running that is eating all your ram up????
<david> If you have samba working then your doing pretty well!
<cyt> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<N6REJ> david: not yet I don't but I will have.
<cyt> !ntfs-3g
<klerfayt> david: so 1gb for me since I got 512ram. what happened now if I e.g. installed another 512 ram stick
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<david> how soon will you do that?
<N6REJ> klerfayt: your problems would be over... I have a 1g here and never run out of ram unless I'm using photoshop
<klerfayt> david: nothing. suspend to disk failed. it seems you need 1.5the size of ram for swap
<N6REJ> david: today or tomorrow.
<david> n6re: good luck!
<cyt> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<N6REJ> david: I'll win I always do.  20 yrs ago I was an expert at this stuff, but now it just comes very very slowly
<david> klerfayt truly doesn't matter how big your swap space is really. Just a matter of performance
<N6REJ> using ntfs in *nix is just begging for trouble
<klerfayt> david: then why did suspend to disk fail?
<david> Sorry dunno. Dont use suspend.
<klerfayt> :)
<david> I don't use it i mean
<N6REJ> klerfayt: why are you suspending to disk?
<N6REJ> klerfayt: what mb?
<klerfayt> N6REJ: I usually don't. it's laptop
<david> So I take there are no power users can help with syncing email (not pim) with pocket pc using synce?
<klerfayt> N6REJ: how does suspend to disk work? does it use swap space?
<N6REJ> klerfayt: tell it to "sleep" but not suspend.  Some systems don't suspend well at all.  Double/triple check that your bios are the latest.
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: yes it uses swap.
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: if you seem to suspend okay, but the resume is what doesn't work - in my experience it's framebuffer.
<N6REJ> klerfayt: so if you have 4g of programs running then you need 4g of swap :D
<LeeJunFan> framebuffer breaks suspend to ram or disk for me.
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: how you disable it? just remove "splash"?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: wth is framebuffer anyway... is that like the old dos buffers?
<LeeJunFan> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<david> cyall
<klerfayt> N6REJ: I believe it is 640x480 picture you see at boot
<N6REJ> klerfayt: hmmmmmmmmmm... that don't make sense... normally linux names fit the crime
<LeeJunFan> the bootsplash uses the framebuffer to put the graphics on the screen.
<BluesKaj> hmm, now my mplayer for FF is acting up on sites that require windows media ..it launches but then stops ..anyone had this problem and solved it ?
* N6REJ darn long fingers I keep hitting "2" instead of "w"
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: correct way to disable it is to use vga=normal. right? is there a font for console that displays normal on 16:10 screens?
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: my font looks fine with 1680x1050.
<Jucato> "cat /etc/usplash.conf" shows what resolution usplash uses
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: vga=normal should do it, but sometimes I've found I have to blacklist the module for the framebuffer too.
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: in you desktop, sure. but I mean terminals (ttys)
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: that's what I'm talking about  :) in the console.
<Jucato> disable the splash?
<LeeJunFan> I'm using my own kernel, no fb even compiled.
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: no way they only display correctly on 4:3 displays. on 16:10 font must be stretched
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: I don't know what to tell you, mine look fine.
<N6REJ> can anyone explain why I would want to use a umask of 077 vs 022 on a lan???
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: *in a same way as usplash gets stretched)
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: 077 means only the user that owns it can do anything with it, 022 means other can read and execute, but not write.
<Ayabara2> can someone recommend a good cd ripper. what ogg vorbis rate would be approx the same as aac@160kbps?
<frojnd> hello guys
<frojnd> need quick advice
<klerfayt> should I put my 1GB swap in the beginning or the end of the disk?
<frojnd> how can I connect to other kubuntu maschine if I know IP username and password??
<frojnd> through internet?
<frojnd> ssh username@IP ?
<yaccin> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/performance-tip-for-ubuntu-edgy-and.html
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: is this a "default" setting that can be over-ridden or does this circumvent the users?  One of my purposes for the server is as a joomla testbed.  There, because everything is dynamic alot of the files must be world writeable.  Now I KNOW I don't need to have ftp to put the files on the server, BUT I WANT to have ftp so that I can practice the behavior exactly as it will happen on my world servers, so I can work out the kinks so to speak.
<yaccin> frojnd: there must an ssh-server be installed an running
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: and vsftpd is asking me if I want 077 or 022 or?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: it's default. users should be able to change perms on files they own.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: ok, great ty.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: so a normal ISP would have it 077???
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: depends. If you are using it on a webserver you need apache's uuid to be able to read it, so in that case you'd want 022.
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: so if someone uploads their webpage www-data will need to be able to read it in order to serve it.
<Duckers_> hi.. I'm getting "Critical error during ped_disk_new!" when i choose to edit the partition table manually while installing kubuntu. then i get the partition edit screen with all buttons disabled and can't do anything except go back or terminate installation. any ideas what to do?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: oh ok, that makes sense.  while we're on the subject ip/32 means the entire class "C" correct?
<LeeJunFan> no /32 is one IP.
<LeeJunFan> /24 is a class C or 255.255.255.0
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrr no wonder it never worked.
<N6REJ> k ty!
<petra> hey guys ... a question: How can I copy a file from my linux partition to a Windows XP (NTFS) partition?    I could mount it,  but  I cannot write it
<petra> its readonly
<Jucato> before I go to bed, just a heads up for you Beryl lovers: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/102 Beryl is in the repos now (feisty).
<BluesKaj> ! ntfs-3g | petra
<ubotu> petra: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<klerfayt> Jucato: is it latest?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: what is your feelings on using NFS and samba together?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: is nfs for ltsp??
<Jucato> !info beryl feisty | klerfayt
<ubotu> klerfayt: Package beryl does not exist in feisty
<Jucato> bah
<klerfayt> :)
* N6REJ doesn't understand what all the hype about beryl is.
<yaccin> N6REJ: ever used it?
<Jucato> klerfayt: Beryl 0.2.1.dfsg+git20070318-0ubuntu2
<N6REJ> no
<yaccin> then you wont
<yaccin> :D
* Jucato goes to bed now.
<klerfayt> N6REJ: it gives you black screen bug with nvidia drivers
<BluesKaj> !Ext2IFS_1_10c.exe | petra
<N6REJ> later jucato
<N6REJ> klerfayt: that leaves me out cause I'm a nvidia only house!  Won't run ati no matter what
<BluesKaj> !Ext2IFS
<yaccin> << nvidia
<N6REJ> yaccin: whats the big deal about it?? is it super eye candy or something?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2ifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> N6REJ: sure its eye candy
<yaccin> but
<yaccin> not only
<yaccin> i cant live without it
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: nfs is a more raw form of file sharing, it's got great performance but lacks a lot of security features.
<yaccin> its so much fun work now
<N6REJ> yaccin: so its an "envirorment"?
<klerfayt> N6REJ: it gives you black window depenging on your card, turbocache cards are most affected by this. workaround is to use "copy rendering path"
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: nfs performance makes it very well suited for ltsp. I use NFS for our library here to netboot all the PC's.
<yaccin> N6REJ: its a window manager
<N6REJ> OH
<N6REJ> k
<yaccin> and it lets you use apps like cairo-clock, avant-window-navigator and screenlets
<yaccin> ^^
<yaccin> or affinity search
<yaccin> :)
<yaccin> kiba-dock
<yaccin> etc
* N6REJ puts it in his maybe will look at it someday box
<LeeJunFan> Beryl is one of those things that really serves no purpose, and you think what a waste of CPU cycles, then you use it one time and you can't go back to a non beryl desktop :)
<klerfayt> yaccin: yeah but I found it to not do one most important thing - less cpu usage
<BluesKaj> Ext2 Installable File System for Windows http://www.fs-driver.org/
<yaccin> LeeJunFan: true true ^^
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan:  just what I need :P
<yaccin> klerfayt: im working on that ^^
* N6REJ kinda like konversation but wishes smilies worked
<yaccin> konversation <3
<ForgeAus> awww
<orient2000> How to find Beryl and drivers http://www.filesearching.com
<LeeJunFan> In that way beryl is like the opposite sex, at first you're like - eww! girls have cooties, then you're like - oooh! girls have _______ :)
<N6REJ> yaccin: I have no idea
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: ROTFLMBO
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: look here http://www.n6rej.com its not dirty at all I promise
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan , I have no prob living without beryl , but then i'm not particularly fond of eye candy that's just window dressing anyway :)
<yaccin> LeeJunFan: well, actually im gay
<yaccin> :P
<ForgeAus> I can live without beryl too
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: I've been using ec on winblows for so long that I don't know how I'm going to feel not having it.
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: beryl is not well integrated into kde. one example is half-working desktop pager
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I just love that pic!
<LeeJunFan> yaccin: I knew someone would have to say that just to ruin my analogy.
<yaccin> klerfayt: i dont need a pager, i have expo-mode :P
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: you tried 0.2.0? It's working much better than the last release.
<yaccin> LeeJunFan: well, actually its true :P
<yaccin> << svn repo... err git-repo :D
<BluesKaj> s'ok LeeJunFan , the rest of us  know what you mean
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: my pager works well.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: do you think I should run nfs and samba too???  ( mac, xp, *nix, 98 ) are the major os's
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: no I'm waiting then nvidia fixes black window bug first (waiting months now)
<ForgeAus> well kwin will have some beryl-like features  in kde4
<yaccin> klerfayt: use aiglx until then?
<yaccin> ForgeAus: but just some very basic
<yaccin> and it already has them
<yaccin> (transparenca and shadows)
<[Naigovan] > for some reason  mybeyl is not working well with applications on wine
<yaccin> [Naigovan] : i have no problem with beryl + wine :/
<N6REJ> speaking of nvidia I have an OLD Geforce 5200 agp 8x with 128mb.  I paid a fortune for it.  Whats the best driver to use for it?
<yaccin> N6REJ: the nvidia drivers? ^^
<N6REJ> yeah
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: yeah, I read about that. too bad. the new 0.2.0 has much better kde integration and even more so with key bindings, etc...
<N6REJ> there's NVIDIA's drivers and then there are ubuntu's drivers
<yaccin> N6REJ: take nvidias
<[Naigovan] > yaccin: hm I can not minimize resize etc wine windows kwin wokrs fine
<N6REJ> k, thats what I've always done, just checking as its been a while since I've tried this.  Getting hijacked just pushed me over the edge!
<yaccin> [Naigovan] : hmm thats strange :/
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, I'm so close to wiping my windows partition it's scary ... been using it since I found out about pc's and what great stuff can be done with them ...8 yrs now. Linux for the last yr 90%of the time.
<N6REJ> yaccin: I know a guy named bill you could go visit for me *snicker*
<klerfayt> yaccin: aiglx is very slow then, unless I select copy rendering path. but that gives same performance as withoug aiglx (kinda sluggish)
<yaccin> N6REJ: why visit ?
<yaccin> klerfayt: but it fixes the black window bug :)
<klerfayt> yaccin: I know... how does it perform compared to normal "rendering path"? I can't see it cause with normal rendering path all I see is panel, everything else is black
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: I found a trick to speed up aiglx :) use schedutils chrt to give X and beryl realtime priorities :)
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: I got dns hijacked and it took me a while to figure it out, and I run a business.  They somehow got THROUGH my nat router!!! , through avast, through windows defender, through lavasoft, through windows firewall!!!!  forget that, I can't have that happening!!!!   If it wasn't for a few measly games and photoshop I'd never use winblows again.  I was telling the wife I can see mac's in our future
<yaccin> klerfayt: i didnt notice any perfomance differencies
<[Naigovan] > yaccin: yep and i get no errors at all
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: the problem is likely that if you had DNS open they didn't have to go thru anything to get at it. :)
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: if you answered my question I missed it... nfs & samba, nfs, or samba or????
* LeeJunFan uparrows
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: nfs is a more raw form of file sharing, it's got great performance but lacks a lot of security features.
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: nfs performance makes it very well suited for ltsp. I use NFS for our library here to netboot all the PC's.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I had only one thing open that I know of and that is that I didn't have "filter redirection on and upnp off"
<yaccin> N6REJ: tried the beryl forums?
<[Naigovan] > samba works fine for me -)
<klerfayt> yaccin: hmm I guess I should use beryl again then (since I don't have an excuse of copy rendering path to be slower)
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: you have a good password on your router too?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I did have I have no clue now.
<yaccin> klerfayt: :) also i think the black window bug is fixed in svn
<N6REJ> that reminds me I'd better go change it.
<yaccin> at least i didnt have a black window for weeks now
<BluesKaj> N6REJ, that's scary ,wife & I also behind a NAT router , using AVG on the windows pc and partitions ... so  far so good.
<klerfayt> yaccin: no that is nvidia drivers bug
* raffytaffy uses vpn hardware firewall
<klerfayt> speaking of routers - should I enable upnp?
<yaccin> then why dont i have black windows?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: make sure "filter nat redirection" is checked!
<yaccin> ^^
<N6REJ> klerfayt: NO!
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: well - it depends.
<klerfayt> N6REJ: why?
<raffytaffy> anyone care to try some custom firmware?
<N6REJ> klerfayt: that was one of my mistakes, It says "go ahead open what ever you want if I run a program that asks for a port"
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: if you use apps like bittorrent you'll probably want it because your torrent software will have to use upnp to open up the necessary ports on your router.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: OH :(
<BluesKaj> N6REJ , what router ?
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: I noticed that
<N6REJ> wrt54g
<raffytaffy> LeeJunFan : i forward port for azureus. works good
<raffytaffy> i turn 3DES off when i run torrents
<LeeJunFan> yeah, like raffytaffy says, you can also just manually forward the ports and not use upnp.
<raffytaffy> encryption slows them down terribly
<raffytaffy> i had to lower MTU on router for torrents also
<klerfayt> what so bad about upnp then?
<raffytaffy> keep that in mind
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: if I use NFS do I want/need samba?
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: what's bad about it is that it's hard to monitor what opens and forwards what ports to where.
<raffytaffy> LeeJunFan : port sentry and common sense ..perhaps snort for IDS is good imo
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: with upnp off you know the only forwarded ports are the ones you specify, with upnp on you never know what application opened what port to where inside your network, leaving a big gaping hole for someone to get in thru.
* N6REJ prime example
<raffytaffy> upnp is buggy as hell imo
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: yeah, fine for me and you, but when you boot into windows or have windows machines on the network..
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: of course there's snort for windows too.
* N6REJ if I EVER get hijacked again I'm off to engarde... THEN lets see'm get through *harrrrrumph*
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: I can't think of anyone wanting to get through ;)
<raffytaffy> yes..i do not have windows...so they need extra steps you are right
<apo__> hello everybody
<raffytaffy> hi
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: that's a common misconception, spammers and botmasters do, even if you don't have anything on your HD except a 20 year old collection of power puff girls picks.
<raffytaffy> i love my netgear fsv114 router
<raffytaffy> but i think its time i stepped up to a cisco 2800
<LeeJunFan> raffytaffy: I use linux for all my routers, including the T1's.
<raffytaffy> linux for router is a must
<LeeJunFan> T1's get sangoma cards in a linux box.
<N6REJ> I miss my commercial cisco but when I quit being an ISP I couldn't pass up the offer that was made to me for it.
<raffytaffy> but i need cisco router bcse i want ccna and other cc's
<raffytaffy> i need something to practice on
<N6REJ> raffytaffy: believe it or not even the cheap routers normally are *nix routers
<raffytaffy> my netgear runs linux
<raffytaffy> i had linksys in the past ..i installed hyper wrt custom firmware on them...worked ok
<Skuller> Will someone please have a loof at my 'beery; --replace' http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11867/ and tell me how do i remove the problem?
<Skuller> look*
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: would you recommend install xinetd on the server?
<BluesKaj> <---- speedstream 6300 siemens router , but I have no idea how to hack it , not yet anyway :)
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: I use it, you only need it if you have services that you want launched on demand from an outside connection request.
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: I use it for tftp server.
<raffytaffy> i need a switch
<raffytaffy> even a used one
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I'd kinda prefer that because the server is only a celeron 500 and its got enough to do as it is.  Better to not have something running thats not needed.  Thats why I put xfce on it.
<raffytaffy> perhapsi can go scavange in cisco dumpster for switch lol
<LeeJunFan> I've got a managed 10M cisco 24pt in the garage :)
<kshinda> is there a way to restart sound without restarting my comp? basically i had sound then somewhere it crashed and now no sound plays, it's happened before and I just reset my computer and it works again, but is there a way to restart just thes sound drivers/devices without restarting the comp?
<raffytaffy> are u selling it?
<posingaspopular> kshinda, restart alsa?
<SilentM> kshinda: kcontrol > Sound and Multimedia > Sound System
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: want to know what to expect running linux as a server?
<SilentM> Disable and then Enable.
<LeeJunFan> root@morningstar:~# uptime
<LeeJunFan>  13:11:05 up 341 days, 13:29,  1 user,  load average: 0.36, 0.25, 0.28
<N6REJ> yeah, I USSED to run *nix servers all the time then I got away from it... now I'm back for good.
<N6REJ> nice uptime!
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: that's one of my everything servers, so it's not like it does nothing all day.
<BluesKaj> N6REJ,older celerons aren't SOTA , but they're useful with linux' minimal stuff like xfce
<raffytaffy> my uptime never goes above a few days. all the kernel work i do has me rebooting quite often
<raffytaffy> :P
<raffytaffy> but once my katana will be up and runing i expect a few years
<LeeJunFan> Had one make 2 years before that was a router/squidserver, 4 T1's, running squid with a 200G raid0 array. Finally croaked when the HD's went on it like they all drank the koolaid at the same time. IBM deathstars.
<raffytaffy> ouch
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I just told vsftpd to NOT run in standalone mode and then /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop  Should that take care of it?
<raffytaffy> im looking into some sort of fiber connection
<raffytaffy> im in nyc
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: that server of mine is a celeron 500.
<raffytaffy> so it shouldnt be that expensive
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: sweet!
<pixelation> I'm looking for something simple to show me running apps that are RAM hogs?  Any ideas?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: and it handles webserver, dns, mail including amavis/clamscan virus scanning and spamassasin. You're celeron will do fine.
<yaccin> pixelation:  top?
<laptop> I installed Realplayer 10 and cspan files still wont play with it, rtsp files wont associate with realplayer, in firefox, its excruciating. wtf?
<skarface> pixelation: top or htop
<raffytaffy> im goin xeon
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: thats good news... its got about 384megs of ram in it.
<raffytaffy> quad perhaps
<pixelation> skarface... oh bash command?
<skarface> yeah
<adaptr> pixelation: no, top command
<kshinda> posingaspopular: the on off from kcontrol didnt seem to fix it, anything else you think might work?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: I've got twice that, but could get away with less if not for virus scanning and apache.
<pixelation> heh, ok cool thanks, I'm tempted to ask for a GUI, but I should really start using bash more.
<raffytaffy> apache like swiss cheese. holes everywhere
<posingaspopular> you mean the command SilentM said, about kcontol>sound andmultimedia> sound system?
<posingaspopular> my idea was to check alsa
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: well, memory has come down so perhaps I can find some cheap memory for it now.  Add a 512mb stick just to be safe.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: right now 0k swap is being used :D
<LeeJunFan> there's nothing wrong with apache, it's the (cr)apps people use on it. I've seen more bad PHP apps cause pwned servers it isn't even close to funny.
* laptop How do I ADD a filetype to Firefox to associate a program to?
<kshinda> yea, tried that, unchecked enable went apply then enabled and applied
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I hear you.
<pixelation> also (hypothetically) could someone keylog or place a virus or install a root kit or a server in wine?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: could you walk me through this nfs config please?/
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: as for the vsftpd you'll need to configure xinetd to listen for connections on ftp port and launch vsftpd when needed.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I'm following the ubuntu server guide and i'm stuck on the export sectioon
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: there isn't much to configuring NFS, which is why it's dangerous.
<raffytaffy> i like to use php webmin to configure ftp
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: how do I tell xinetd that?
<raffytaffy> im lazy
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: I would absolutely NOT allow NFS to be open to the internet.
<MetaBookfoziS> i have compiled the same ".config"-ured kernel on two different machines, the question is, why not equal the two kernel's size in bytes?
<MetaBookfoziS> 16m both, but some thousand byte is the differece
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: no, I don't want that either.  But I'm stupid enough to not know how to set it up to be safe
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: there should be some examples in /etc/xinet.d that might help, man xinetd.conf
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: k, I'll look
<seanheron> hello
<seanheron> I wanted to ask if anybody here has a quick tip on watching real player streams ?
<Dumahen> how can i fix this problem ?? pls help me  http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ekrangrntstc9.png
<seanheron> (I want to watch a video from the UN archive)
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I'm getting an interesting error, considering I've implicitly told it to allow local access .... 500 OOPS: vsftpd: both local and anonymous access disabled!
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: hehe, I should talk about not having NFS open to the internet :) I do on my machine right now. Of course it only allows my local IP's and the shares are all read-only.
<binks> how can i cl copy the My\ Documents folder from a windows drive to my /Home
<N6REJ> lol
<N6REJ> !ubunto samba | binks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubunto samba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> !ubuto samba | binks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto samba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> lol
<sax> nice
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<N6REJ> !ubutu samba | binks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu samba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yaccin> !paste | N6REJ
<ubotu> N6REJ: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<yaccin> :P
<N6REJ> I give up
<N6REJ> :P
<yaccin> !ubuntu samba | binks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu samba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluesceada> hi
<yaccin> !samba | binks
<ubotu> binks: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bluesceada> my dad likes the kubuntu live cd
<bluesceada> just...
<bluesceada> there are some little things which he doesnt
<bluesceada> and so wouldnt use it
<yaccin> which things?
<N6REJ> bluesceada: like?
<bluesceada> i guess (k)ubuntu should be for people who are no pc specialists
<bluesceada> like ---> mp3 support
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: hrm, dunno. My config is pretty straightforward. perhaps you need to issue a /etc/init.d/vsfptd restart to get it to reload the config?
<yaccin> !mp3 | bluesceada
<ubotu> bluesceada: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bluesceada> and ntfs support
<bluesceada> yaccin: i know it
<Sanne> why samba just for copying files from one drive to another in the same machine?
<yaccin> !ntfs @ bluesceada
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I told it /etc/init.d/vsftpd stop LOL
<yaccin> !ntfs | bluesceada
<ubotu> bluesceada: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<yaccin> ^^
<bluesceada> yaccin: it's just disappointing that it doesnt work directly with the live cd
<bluesceada> dont tell me
<bluesceada> i just think that the live cd should support it initially
<yaccin> bluesceada: licensing issues
<bluesceada> without having to set anything up
<bluesceada> yaccin: but why do other distris have it?
<yaccin> they are legally not allowed to
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: then you shouldn't have gotten a connection to ftp at all:) hehe
<bluesceada> and what about ntfs
<yaccin> because they dont care/you ay for it
<LeeJunFan> bbiab.
<bluesceada> yaccin: for both mp3 and ntfs?
<yaccin> mp3 yes
<bluesceada> and ntfs?
<yaccin> ntfs i dont know, but ntfs is still kinda experimentyl
<bluesceada> yaccin: yeh but it doesnt work like it should
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: grrrrrr same thing.  let me check something
<bluesceada> if i click on the icon, i dont have the permissions
<yaccin> thats why its not included
<yaccin> or enabled
<yaccin> by default
<bluesceada> i had to mount -t ntfs -o ro,uid=999 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<bluesceada> and i also had to create the media dirs..
<yaccin> sure
<yaccin> thats normal
<Dumahen> how can i fix this problem ?? pls help me  http://img118.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ekrangrntstc9.png
<bluesceada> so why not do it also graphically ... and give a warning "just read-only" ??
<yaccin> you cant mount something to a place that doesnt exist
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I bet this is the culperate
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan:                    server              = /usr/etc/in.ftpd
<bluesceada> yaccin: i know enough about *nix it's just the problem for other people
<yaccin> bluesceada: you can setup fstab entries graphically
<bluesceada> as i just saw it for my dad
<yaccin> wyth systemsettings
<bluesceada> he would just find it disappointing .. and continue using windows for at least 1-2 years
<bluesceada> yaccin: yeh still you have to do sth.
<yaccin> thats because people just look ~5 minutes on linux and then say its crap :(
<yaccin> bluesceada: sure you have
<bluesceada> yaccin: most people just testing it find that disappointing and dont care any longer
<binks> ok the thing is im trying to get some files off a lappy that has a broken windows so i loaded the live cd will samba still be the way forward
<yaccin> its better then it destroys all your ntfs partitions
<bluesceada> yaccin: at least it should be easier guided ... you should be guided to the system settings if there are problems over media:/
<bluesceada> just mount it read only ..
<binks> !mount ntfs
<yaccin> simply dont use ntfs :P
<N6REJ> brb
<ubotu> mount: Tools for mounting and manipulating filesystems. In component main, is required. Version 2.12r-11ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 179 kB, installed size 400 kB
<bluesceada> yaccin: xD ... if the person used windows before etc...
<yaccin> can windows read/write ext3 by default?
<yaccin> nmo
<yaccin> and nobody cares
<yaccin> :(
<binks> yes it can yaccin
<bluesceada> yaccin: no of course .. but the aim is to bring people to linux ... not other way around .. see bug #1
<yaccin> but if linux doesnt read/write ntfs by default its shit
<bluesceada> :D
* ^2_Fast_4u^ can i speack RO in here ?
<yaccin> :(
<yaccin> binks: not out of the box
<bluesceada> you know bug #1 i guess
<binks> no there is a driver for it
<yaccin> sure i do
<yaccin> binks: same as ntfs for linux
<yaccin> thats what i said
<binks> yes sorry i didnt see all
* N6REJ is getting frustrated
<yaccin> :)
<binks> but does ubuntu need a reinstall evey 6 weeks like xp
<N6REJ> binks: heck no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<binks> my ubuntu drive was built around 18 months ago
<bluesceada> yaccin: the thing is .. people want to be happy initially in linux like they are used to in windows ... in windows anything seems fine at the beginning
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: yeah, it running the wrong ftp server I bet.
<binks> and never well nearly never gets rebooted
<bluesceada> of course it's other way around in linux, but how can you explain that to people :S
<yaccin> people always complain about linux cant do this or that oob but then they dont even see that windows cant do as much as linux oob :(
<sax> I've only reinstalled twice, and that's reare
<yaccin> bluesceada: it seems!
<sax> *rare
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: whats even more weird is I take that entire section out of xinetd.conf and its still gives me the same error LOL
<yaccin> windows doesnt come with an office suite
<yaccin> not with a good music player app
<yaccin> or graphics editor
<yaccin> etc
<binks> no but notepad is great loooool
<sax> and can't run KDE!
<yaccin> lol
<yaccin> sax: it can
<yaccin> kde4 will run on windows
<yaccin> :)
<sax> windows can run KDE?
<sax> wow
<^2_Fast_4u^> i have Kubuntu and i need winne can someone help me please... ? i don`t know where to find it :((
<yaccin> qnd on mac
<yaccin> :D
<sax> that's amazing... how do you do that?
<bluesceada> sax: kde4 ..
<yaccin> ^2_Fast_4u^: sudo apt-get install wine
<bluesceada> i hope that some killer apps in kde4 will have limited functions
<yaccin> sax: i dont know :D
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: vsftpd in wait state doesn't take much ram and if it's the only thing you plan on using xinetd for it might actually take less memory than running xinetd
<bluesceada> and people will easier jump over to linux
<sax> haha
<sax> wine is great
<yaccin> bluesceada: they should do a 30days testing version
<yaccin> :D
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: ok, I've isolated it down to the fact of wether is running stand alone or not.  making it stand alone makes everything work.
<yaccin> after 30 days: "sorry, please install linux to use this program"
<bluesceada> yaccin: hrhr would be really nice :D
<bluesceada> just too bad it wont happen
<bluesceada> opensource is just too nice to other software
<yaccin> yes
<yaccin> sometimes its sad
<bluesceada> being nice is not always good :(
<yaccin> people always complain about opensource software
<yaccin> but then they wont pay for cs software
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: what else might I put in xinetd??  I'm goig to have sql-ledger, mysql, postgresql, apache, vsftpd, nagios, and some form of backup program
<bluesceada> you wont be rewarded for being nice in this world, at least in most aspects
<neptunepink> yaccin: but some software is totlaly unavailable on windows. . . .
<N6REJ> AMYBE mail
<yaccin> neptunepink: thats good :D
<N6REJ> s/amybe/maybe
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: none of those I think.
<N6REJ> lee
<neptunepink> like wine X)
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> k, thats fixed LOL
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: you don't want sql servers in xinetd because you don't want to have to wait for the sql server to load before it answers a query.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: yeah, that makes sense especially as I'll be using both mysql and postgres alot  ( pg for accounting and mysql for joomla/apache
<binks> ok i can cd into my windows rive but cp My\ Documents wont work
<binks> drive^
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: xinetd is a good way to start tiny net server apps that won't be under use all the time.
<LeeJunFan> binks: cp -R
<binks> arr ok
<[pyro] > heh, just watched lord of war
<[pyro] > not bad
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: would you please look ( ok, I'll remember that ) https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html and look at the configuration sectioon?  I don't know what I want there especially when you take the mac into account.
<LeeJunFan> [pyro] : that the one with nicolas cage?
<PhinnFort> LeeJunFan: yup
<PhinnFort> afaik there's only one lord of war
<N6REJ> yeah, Sun TZU
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: I don't see anything there that mentions mac
<PhinnFort> the art of war
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I know, but what I'm worried about is wife runs panther, and I've got XP on the laptop, and then both xp and *nix here....
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: maybe I'm over thinking this?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: keep in mind exporting a dir with *(rw,...) is a very bad idea if your server is to be open to the internet, me (or any other fool :) ) could write to that share.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: the only possible thing my server would touch the net for is to get/send mail and surf
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: what I've done on some systems is to use the MAC address in iptables to allow only certain machines to access the rw NFS shares.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: that will suit me perfectly.
<N6REJ> I would prefer that for the entire server!  If your not on this side of the router, go the heck away!!!!
<MinceR> how can i set the mouse sensitivity (not acceleration) without the GNOME Control Panel? both KDE and xset only seem to offer acceleration
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: for instance iptables -A INPUT -m mac --mac-source [mac addy]  -p tcp --dport [nfs port]  -j ACCEPT will allow that mac addy to access NFS on the server, but you also need a rule after that which denies all NFS traffic incoming.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: how do I know what the nfs port is?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: actually, it's probably portmap (111) you want to do that with, NFS ports change.
<Skuller> can someone please give me the command used for reconfiguring X?
<LeeJunFan> wasn't thinking there :)
<Skuller> k never mind
<binks> haha managed to copy the dir from windows to my samsung mp3 player lol come on
<Arwen> Skuller, vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<seanheron> thats to manually (by actually writing) reconfigure
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: apparently portmap is not installed?
<seanheron> Skuller: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<seanheron> I think
<Skuller> Arwen: thats arrite...i got it...actually i wanted the command for reconfiguring X
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: nfs = 2049, portmap = 111
<Skuller> seanheron: yes...thanks
<seanheron> no probs
* N6REJ makes the sound of a blabbering idiot
<binks> is there a cmd to tell me the size of a dir inc subfolders
<seanheron> I asked the same question here just a month or two ago :D
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11871/
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: oops, forgot the nfs ports in the paste.
<[pyro] > LeeJunFan: yeah thats the one
<[pyro] > soz, was away from the computer
<N6REJ> lee does this go in the routers iptables
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11872/
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: yeah, that's for iptables, use your client machine MAC address in place of the one listed there of course.
<daftman> hi
<daftman> is it possible to downgrade the distro?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: yeah, ok... if those are the only things in the iptables it will still allow everything else for now right?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: that's from an iptables-save so you'll need to prepend iptables to each line.
<daftman> i accidently added in the feisty
<daftman> and upgraded my whole computer to feisty beta
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: yes, it only blocks NFS, with the exception of the MAC addresses at the top it will allow.
<daftman> but now there are alot of things not working
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: ok, let me go do that now.
<daftman> is it possible to downgrade the distro?
<Arwen> daftman, maybe, but it's not worth it
<LeeJunFan> better bet is to fix what doesn't work in feisty now. :)
<daftman> Arwen: what do you mean? I keep getting this problem with mdadm
<daftman> and apparently it is a major bug with feisty
<LeeJunFan> ewe, that's not a fun one to have to live with either.
<Arwen> daftman, you can't do an automated downgrade, it's possible if you do it manually, but you'll probably b0rk your install
<[pyro] > hehe b0rk b0rk
<daftman> Arwen: this is cuased by the upgrade to feisty
<LeeJunFan> daftman: depending on if the bug is in mdtools or the kernel, you might just be able to downgrade one or 2 packages to get raid working again.
<Arwen> daftman, I know that feisty has bugs, but you kinda accepted that when you dist-upgraded
<daftman> Arwen: I didn't
<Arwen> lol........
<daftman> I just upgrade the packages normal through adept updater
<daftman> and one night it decide to upgrade feisty
<fdoving> then you have edgy-proposed repository enabled, and you accepted to upgrade.
<[pyro] > Arwen: dont you know no-one reads any warnings or anything. Windows has trained everyone to just click Next > Next > Next > untill it says "now your computer is fux0r3d"
<daftman> i check I realize I had the "proposed" in my source list
<fdoving> that's what edgy-proposed is for.
<Arwen> yeah... and daftman, you noticed that it's feisty *beta*?
<Arwen> [pyro] , :-\
<[pyro] > no he just clicked Next > ;)
<daftman> [pyro]  no its automated
<daftman> as in cron
<LeeJunFan> c'mon everyone, sure he screwed up - but nagging him isn't going to help him any now.
<[pyro] > Arwen: its true, better to try and fix your install now
<Arwen> daftman, the fact is that you can't downgrade distros using apt, adept, etc
<LeeJunFan> like none of us has ever !$!@ up a machine ?:)
<[pyro] > daftman: im not having a crack at you, just windows :)
<daftman> *sigh*  yea now the problem is that mdadm doesn't work
<Arwen> daftman, if you really wanted to try, you'd have to manually install each package.... not worth it
<daftman> keep spiting me back to the prompt
<daftman> Arwen: yes I understand
<Arwen> I suggest reinstalling edgy
<N6REJ> ok, this is bogus!  FF is installed but doesn't show up in the menu!
<Arwen> daftman, go file a bug so it gets fixed :-)
<binks> is there a cmd to tell me the size of a dir inc subfolders
<daftman> Arwen: It is already filed
<Arwen> well, wait for the fix :-)
<N6REJ> !df | binks
<ubotu> binks: Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<Arwen> binks, df I guess
<binks> cheers daftman | N6REJ
<binks> Arwen:
<N6REJ> :D
<LeeJunFan> daftman: what about downloading mdadm from the repost for edgy and dpkg -i [package]  it should downgrade that one package - hopefully w/o any deps issues.
<NDPTAL85> Nice: http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2007/03/feisty-beta-is-out.html
<daftman> LeejunFan: do I need mdadm? I mean I only have 1 sata drive
<[pyro] > oh, ur not running a raid?
<LeeJunFan> daftman: you don't use raid?
<daftman> I tried to turn it off as services through "system settings" but it still try to load
<LeeJunFan> daftman: apt-get remove mdadm
<N6REJ> ok, this darn computer is trying to muck with my head!!! .... firefox is already the newest version. ....... then adept says "firefox not installed".........AAAAAAAAAAHHH
<LeeJunFan> you don't need it. I dn't have it on my system.
<daftman> LeejunFan, no I don't use raid, Although I have an asus motherboard that has raid
<daftman> but I haven't activated it
<MinceR> N6REJ: maybe it isn't installed from a package?
<LeeJunFan> daftman: you don't need md unless you use raid.
<Alonea> dear gods today is a bad day and my computer is not cooperating. Ok, since I was going to reformat my linux and redo it again I though I might as well reput on my xp on the first hdd where it was and where the messed up windows system was too. So I deleted disk, but when you press enter its supposed to take you to a screen that will format it to NTFS yada yada...but its not doing that for...
<Alonea> ...me. It says the partition is not windows xp compatable. Did linux do something to it? (btw, linux is happily installed to my second hdd)
<daftman> LeejunFan: ok, i'll turn it off> I don't know why it is install though
<{Geert> For raid you need 2 s-ata drive`s!
<Arwen> {Geert, not really
<Arwen> {Geert, you just need a SATA card
<N6REJ> maybe but apparently the language file was installed ... go figure.
<Arwen> I mean a RAID card
<daftman> LeeJunFan, hmm it ask ifI want to remove lvm-common as well
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: windows doesn't understand linux partitions, you need to use linux to remove them.
<{Geert> Or more patition`s ofcourse
<N6REJ> {Geert: thats not an entirely true story, you can raid with any drive implementation
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: but it was never a linux partition in the first place...
<daftman> LeeJunFan: Is that bad? removing lvm-common and lvm2???
<Arwen> {Geert, you can't RAID partitions.....
<Arwen> that's not RAID
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: I always had my windows on my first HD, and linux on my second.
<LeeJunFan> daftman: not if you didn't setup lvm.
<{Geert> thank`s for that info
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: I even got it to say the partition is NTFS
<daftman> LeeJunFan, I have no idea if I did or not, how do I find out?
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: either way - it wouldn't hurt to use your live CD, and use linux to remove ALL partitions on your HD, then go back to setup windows.
<firecrotch> !info openwebmail
<ubotu> Package openwebmail does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: well, i am not going to remove my home...all my files are on it and I dont want to redo everything on linux..
<N6REJ> {Geert: you can raid SCSI, ide, eide, ( I forget the orignal format ) sata, firewire, what ever, those are simply the protocol's being used to talk to the drive, whats important is that the raid controller must be able to handle that protocol, and the raid type your requesting.
<LeeJunFan> daftman: I honestly don't know about lvm, I've never used it. It's probably a safe bet you didn't. Does anyone know if you can tell with mount if a volume is LVM?
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: ah, I see. okay. hrm.
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: you can remove /dev/hda1 and leave it as unpartitioned space though
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: I can't remember but there is a lvm manager for kde
<daftman> great this is comforting: "
<daftman> W: mdadm: I'll update the initramfs, but if you need MD to boot
<daftman> W: mdadm: with initramfs, you'll be screwed!
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: ok, I will try that. Do I still have to use the live cd for that or can I do this elsewhere?
<LeeJunFan> daftman: if you don't use raid then you don't need it.
<daftman> yea I know I don't use raid
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: if you can still boot to linux you can just do that.
<daftman> ok cross fingers and wait for reboot
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: lvm is for more then raid, it allows dynamic allocation of drives
<wolferine> morning
<LeeJunFan> Alonea: and use any number of paritioning tools like fdisk,cfdisk, gpart
<{Geert> So if i understand it write raid can work olways if you actifade it.
<frojnd> hello
<frojnd> how can I go to feisty beta?
<frojnd> what's the command again
<Arwen> !feistyupgrade | frojnd
<Alonea> LeeJunFan: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feistyupgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> {Geert: if your serious about raid I strongly encourage you to read about the different types and styles.
<Arwen> ............
<BluesKaj> !fiesty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<{Geert> Look for feisty beta on #xubuntu
<LeeJunFan> if you don't understand raid, a system with data you don't want to lose is not a good place to learn about it.
<N6REJ> amen!
<N6REJ> 0,1,2,3,4,5 striping, paring, non-striping, its enough to drive you to drink!
<LeeJunFan> you need more than 1 HD, they should be identical, although it's not really necessary so long as the partitions you bind to a raid array are the same size across all of them.
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan  :>)
<LeeJunFan> and if you want raid 5,10, or 01 you're wasting time with anything less than 5 HD's.
<{Geert> Oke so i am stuped but i did not start this conversation.
<N6REJ> raid is not really designed to increase the size of a drive, though it can be used for that, LVM does that, RAID is for redundancy!
<{Geert> And i think we could also be nice to echother, yes.
<N6REJ> I'm being nice... just being complete.. .. no rock throwing here.
<BluesKaj> Raid is for2 hard drives or more ..
<LeeJunFan> raid0 can increase your speed, but at the expense that a HD or FS problem will hose all your data across all partitions belonging to the raid0 array.
<{Geert> But I will leave this channel now and get my nolege elsware.
<dice14u> excuse me, I have a problem, Im new to using Kubuntu kinda a noob on computers and anyways my wireless card doesn't work
<[pyro] > now thats annoying
<Arwen> ?
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: yeah, but what real good would raid on 2 hd's be?  No really crc or such is there?
<SilentM> It doesn't work as in it doesn't just *work* or you've actually looked around within settings?
<[pyro] > just spent all afternoon brute forcing a rar password, and i finally get it and the rar file is corrupt :\
<N6REJ> dice14u: wireless can be difficult be prepared to read..
<Arwen> [pyro] , HAHA
<[pyro] > :P
<N6REJ> !wireless | dice14u
<dice14u> um it says the device is unclaimed
<ubotu> dice14u: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arwen> [pyro] , you sure you're not just using the open decoder?
<[pyro] > Arwen: yeah i probably am
<BluesKaj> well, i don't think this person understood the diff between partitons and seperate HDDs
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: 2 hd's is still good for raid1 or 0, raid 1 gives you a mirror copy of the master drive, raid 0 stripes your data across both, making your hd throughput faster.
<Arwen> [pyro] , apt-get install unrar :-)
<[pyro] > Arwen: well i havent changed anything, just using "rar". Ark doesnt seem to support passwords by the look..
<N6REJ> BluesKaj:  oic, I missed the very beginning of the thread.
<iseit> alo
<[pyro] > Arwen: nice :)
<Arwen> [pyro] , hmm
<laptop> What  is the website for multimedia support?
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<laptop> Thanks
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: ok, I know enough about raid to know I don't know nothing!  Other then I've got the hardware to do it.
<[pyro] > lol unrar not found in repository
<LeeJunFan> Well, I don't see daftman back after removing mdadm :/
<[pyro] > spat back an error, not able to find the .deb file
<dice14u> I have an atheros wireless card and it doesn't appear within the network settings
<N6REJ> you may need ndiswrapper
<dice14u> ok the wifi docs do not help
<dice14u> thats not the issue
<N6REJ> !ndiswrapper | dice14u
<ubotu> dice14u: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SurfPunk> my sound problems are over
<N6REJ> grrrrrrrrrr
<Arwen> [pyro] , it's multiverse
<daskreech2> Arwen: hello :-)
<Arwen> dasickis, hello, I know you?
<ahlalo_elyon> !info popularity-contest
<ubotu> popularity-contest: Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.33ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 212 kB
<[pyro] > Arwen: im sure i have that enabled
* Arwen thinks popularity-contest sounds like some kind of spyware
<Arwen> [pyro] , huh
<daskreech2> Arwen: it is spyware
<daskreech2> but it's optin
<[pyro] > Arwen: that repository
* ahlalo_elyon agrees with Arwen
<daskreech2> Arwen: from windows :-)
<Arwen> [pyro] , ah well
<Arwen> daskreech2, lolz
<dice14u> hey can anyone give me good information?
<frojnd> ok friend of mine did install openssh-server
<frojnd> but don't know how can I connect to his comp
<[pyro] > Arwen: im running and update with --fix-missing
<[pyro] > see if that helps
<frojnd> ssh -l username IP ?
<daskreech2> frojnd: do you have his ip address?
<frojnd> yes I have
<frojnd> also username and pass
<Arwen> [pyro] , ah - you on feisty?
<daskreech2> ssh username@ip
<[pyro] > Arwen: nope edgy
<Arwen> hmm, it appears in multiverse for me
<[pyro] > hmm
<[pyro] > yeah it appears, but it says the debs not on the server
<Arwen> huh, weird
<[pyro] > like, i can see it in adept
<Arwen> maybe somebody failed?
<[pyro] > its in the list
<frojnd> daskreech2: when I do: ssh user@ip
<Arwen> [pyro] , http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/u/unrar-nonfree/unrar_3.5.4-0.1_i386.deb
<Arwen> mirrors are good :-)
<frojnd> daskreech2: should there be a request for a pssword?
<daskreech2> frojnd: yes
<frojnd> hm
<frojnd> but there isn't
<Arwen> I think unrar is just the freeware version of rar though
<daskreech2> the password of user on the box ou are trying to get to
<frojnd> it's just blank line
<[pyro] > Arwen: it says no file on that server
<PasNox> evening all
<[pyro] > hey PasNox
<frojnd> daskreech2: if there isn't any rquest, what are the possible reasons for that
<Arwen> [pyro] , huh, weird
<PasNox> i just upgrade from edgy to feisty, and now my wifi connectino don't start itself at boot time, i need to restart networking service to got wifi conencted
<daskreech2> frojnd: can't see each other?
<[pyro] > Arwen: yeah it is! the file's just been yoinked
<daskreech2> other computer not running sshd
<Arwen> [pyro] , it was TRANSPORTED o.O
<[pyro] > woOoOo
<PasNox> btw restarting networking service give me this erreor :RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<PasNox> run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd exited with return code 2
<PasNox>                                                                          [ OK ] 
<PasNox> [pyro] : yes ?
<frojnd> daskreech2: sshd automatically starts when the user install openssh-server ??
<Arwen> [pyro] , oh wait, unrar is in my apt-cache, I can send it to you if you want
<daskreech2> should
<frojnd> k
<[pyro] > PasNox: i was greeting your greeting. Greetings :)
<frojnd> strange
<daskreech2> yup
<[pyro] > Arwen: sweet, ooh, dcc may not work.. i dont have any ports setup
<PasNox> [pyro] : can t understand, sorry my bad english :D
<daskreech2> do a sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<Arwen> [pyro] , only the sender needs ports open, afaik
<frojnd> ok..
<[pyro] > Arwen: oh yep thats right
<dice14u> agh
<[pyro] > -:- DCC Unable to open /home/pyro/dcc/unrar_1%3a3.7.3-1~edgy1_i386.deb
<[pyro] > hmm
<PasNox> anybody already got this error: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<PasNox> run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/avahi-autoipd exited with return code 2
<PasNox>                                                                          [ OK ] 
<PasNox>  ?
<dice14u> *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
<[pyro] > Arwen: hang ill make that dcc dir
<[pyro] > Arwen: ok try now :)
<PasNox> i have google, but there is only one russian forum speaking about, and i dont read russian
<[pyro] > sweet
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: sounds like it's adding a route that already exists. maybe you've got 2 interfaces configured for the same IP/network.
<Arwen> [pyro] , it didn't FAIL, lol
<os1ris> is anyone good at cli setup for wirless with wpa
<[pyro] > the wonders of the internet \o/
<Arwen> I'm not sure unrar will help your problem, but it's good to have
<os1ris> i need help
<frojnd> daskreech2 sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: no, i have not, maybe u want i past my conf file on pastbin ?
<[pyro] > Arwen: cheers :)
<brujo> hello
<daskreech2> frojnd: tell the person to sudo apt-get install ssh
<os1ris> no its sudo atp-get install ssh openssh
<os1ris> i think
<Skuller> can anyone help me get my screen size back to normal? it is not fitting my monitor totally in all edges and the border lines of the screen are bent inwards...my refresh rate is 53hz instead of 60
<frojnd> daskreech2: ok
<brujo> i m loss :( !!! where can speak in spanish??
<firecrotch> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Arwen> !es
<[pyro] > lol
<firecrotch> I win! :P
<joyrider> Where does Kontact autosave the calendar HTML file??
<dice14u> somebody please help?
<dice14u> *-network:1 UNCLAIMED
<dice14u> I need that device to work
<dice14u> thats what it shows when i do lshw
<klerfayt> m'kay I got suspend to disk (aka hirbernate) working with exactly same configuration, except this time swap size was 1GB
<os1ris> has anyone set up wifi vioa cli?
<os1ris> err via
<errno> .
<errno> hi all
<joyrider> It's the export feature i'm talking about :)
<acemo> could anyone help me get my speedstep-centrino to work? i cant modprobe the module - it says it cant find the module-
<easytiger> what module
<acemo> speedstep-centrino
<[pyro] > acemo: what are you trying to do?
<acemo> im trying to install speedstep-centrino so the cpu speeds can switch better
<acemo> atm, i can only get 1000mhz and 1666mhz(max)
<jlund> Is anyone here running Kubuntu on a widescreen monitor?
<LeeJunFan> jlund: yes
<jlund> LeeJunFan: How do I fix the aspect ratio that Xine uses when it is playing movies. It is playing them as though I am on a 4:3 monitor and the result is everything get stretched.
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: I got suspend to disk working with 1gb ram, kinda weird
<jlund> Everything else looks fine, except for videos.
<MinceR> hm.. apparently i've misunderstood that setting -- it's the acceleration threshold. the trick was probably that i could have <1 acceleration values.
<Arwen> jlund, dunno, try using something that's not xine?
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: oops, not ram but swap 1gb
<LeeJunFan> klerfayt: as long as the ram in use isn't more than available swap it'll be okay.
<Alonea> daskreech2: hello over here too
<jlund> Arwen: Things that are not Xine, like VLC and mplayer, play the file correctly.
<Paco> hey, is there any way to two pannels two diferant colours?
<Arwen> jlund, so use them? :-)
* daskreech2 wiggles
* Arwen had that issue with kaffiene, refused to put up with it and just uninstalled
<LeeJunFan> jlund: I've never had to do anything with mine, but then I haven't really used xine in a while for DVD, I usually use VLC or kaffeine - but kaffeine uses xine to play.
<jlund> Arwen: I'll file a bug.
<dubbydubby> why won't anyone help me
<klerfayt> LeeJunFan: therse must be something else. why did 768swap fail then? (as you said ram in use - but this machine has only 512ram)
<jlund> LeeJunFan: I'd be curious to hear your results trying a widescreen aspect ratio movie in both Kaffeine and VLC. See if you can see a difference too.
<klerfayt> dubbydubby: what is your problem
<LeeJunFan> jlund: just a min, btw you on feisty or edgy?
<[pyro] > acemo: i took out all the speedstep stuff and just run mine full speed all the time :)
<ceaser> Hey, does anybody know how I can adjust fonts in QT apps WITHOUT having KDE installed?
<[pyro] > acemo: i did intend to get around to fixing it but i havent yet :/
<jlund> LeeJunFan: Feisty. But I first noticed this problem in Dapper. I should have reported it earlier but I am just now getting the hang of sending proper reports.
<Paco> i dont think its possible, but could someone tell me if its possible to have 2 pannels two different colours? im on Kubuntu edgy bt i dnt think thatd make a differance
<dubbydubby> klerfayt when i do lshw my network card returns this *-network UNCLAIMED
<ceaser> i.e. is there a config file somewhere
* LeeJunFan pops in a jackie chan movie.
<dubbydubby> and what command is used to send msgs in red to ppl
<dubbydubby> on irc
<acemo> [pyro]  the thing im trying to do here, is get it to go slower as the 1000mhz step i can choose now
<Arwen> dubbydubby, if you do that, we will hurt you
<Paco> lol
<acemo> [pyro]  removing speedstep stuff would just be the opposite of what i want ;)
<dubbydubby> ...
<Paco> i dont think its possible, but could someone tell me if its possible to have 2 pannels two different colours? im on Kubuntu edgy bt i dnt think thatd make a differance
<[pyro] > acemo: why would you want to run your machine slower?
<klerfayt> dubbydubby: I don't know networking stuff, sorry
<dubbydubby> thnx
<acemo> [pyro]  laptop, in train
<Arwen> Paco, definitely possible, in gnome at least
<Daisuke_Ido> dubbydubby: messages in red?
<Arwen> Paco, I think you just configure each of them seperately?
<dubbydubby> yes
<Paco> can u help me please lol
<Daisuke_Ido> like when someone says your name?  like that last one i sent?
<dubbydubby> oh is that all
<Daisuke_Ido> it's highlighting
<Paco> ive clicked configure pannels, and i can select colour.....but when i change it it changes all the colours
<dubbydubby> ok
<dubbydubby> i thought it was a pm system or something
<dubbydubby> lol
<klerfayt> acemo: install klaptopdaemon, default power manager in edgy eft doesn't let you do much
<Arwen> Paco, oh well
<daskreech2> frojnd: how goes?
<Paco> ive tried configuring them seperatly......but when you get 2 the appearence section u cannot sleect individual pannels
<Paco> i know its not important....but i jst....iunno i would like a bit of variation :)
<PasNox> please help : http://rafb.net/p/dvjxNd69.html
<dubbydubby> Does anyone know how to do networking?
<frojnd> daskreech2: stalled: friend of mine is disconnected..
<acemo> klerfayt, is the the default in feisty?
<dubbydubby> with ubuntu
<klerfayt> acemo: you are in feisty?
<acemo> klerfayr: yes
<klerfayt> acemo: and it doesn't let you use lower frequencies than 1GHz?
<jlund> LeeJunFan: How is the movie?
<acemo> klerfayt: nope
<Paco> hahah what film did u watch in the end :) :P
<LeeJunFan> jlund: having problems getting it to play at all in kaffeine.
<ubuntu> hello
<Paco> im off, thnxs 4 the kinda help :)
<Paco> xx
<Paco> :$ lol
<jlund> LeeJunFan: You may need to install linxine-extracodecs
<levi_> Anyone here?
<klerfayt> acemo: first of all does your cpu scale lower at all?
<kubuntu> does anybody know the problem with usb-storage
<frojnd> 25 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 24005m    wht does that mean, that there is no such an IP ??
<levi_> Need help installing firefox.
<kubuntu> need help live install hangs at loading module usb-storage
<LeeJunFan> jlund: odd - it was the move - black hawk down is playing.
<frojnd> levi_: sudo apt-get install firefox
<levi_> that doesnt work
<frojnd> levi_: enable or repositrys in /etc/apt/sources.list
<frojnd> levi_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jlund> LeeJunFan: Good to hear. I am running at 1680x1050. I see a big difference between the aspect ratio of Kaffeine and VLC almost as though Xine thinks I have a 4:3 monitor. Are you seeing the same thing?
<LeeJunFan> jlund: aspect ratio is fine with kaffeine and vlc. I'll install xine player and try.
<frojnd> remove # before repository, levi_
<luke> gust installed kbuntu it peees on vista wow
<LeeJunFan> jlund: no, and I'm at the same resolution.
<kubuntu> need help live install hangs at loading module usb-storage
<BluesKaj> levi reositories start with deb
<peetee> i'm trying to install kubuntu but the install hangs at loading the module usb-storage. (i'm not using any usb devices)
<BluesKaj> repositories
<jlund> LeeJunFan: Doing some research on Google. Can you tell me if your xorg.conf has a ModeLine set? It looks as if it may use that to determine what resolution the monitor is. Why they wouldn't just use the _resolution_ to determine that is beyond me...
<LeeJunFan> jlund: xine works too, it starts out with the opening with a normal aspect ratio, then when it switches to the DVD menu/movie the window resizes to accomodate the widescreen playback.
<luke> you might have bad cd media
<luke> burn it again
<levi_> Om a newb to kubuntu as for commands... sorry but PM?
<levi_> *Im
<peetee> ik checked that. that was ok
<LeeJunFan> jlund: no modeline here
<levi_> I dont understand what to do excatly
<BluesKaj> levi
<luke> what usb storage do you have
<jlund> LeeJunFan: So you see no difference in the window size between VLC and Xine?
<peetee> I don't have any usb storage attached
<BluesKaj> levi, in the run command type, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<LeeJunFan> jlund: nope, I wonder if you wipe out your .xine dir and try with default settings?
<frojnd> BluesKaj: he/she is levi_ :)
<luke> try ubuntu then kbuntu
<BluesKaj> oops
<LeeJunFan> jlund: I wonder if it could have to do with xv either? if you run xvinfo does it say you have xvid extensions enabled?
<levi_> Ok now what?
<peetee> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> levi_ , in the run command type, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<levi_> Did that
<BluesKaj> levi_did a page open with a list of repositories ?
<levi_> Yeah. but what line would I edit?
<jlund> LeeJunFan: I don't see anything that says xvid in the output. Where should that appear?
<peetee> quit
<levi_> aside from Wine, I have nothing else installed other than what came with Kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> jlund: if you got a ton of output rather than just a message saying no xvid - then it's working.
<BluesKaj> the lines begining with deb, that have # in front, delete the # , then save the file and exit , then in the terminal type , sudo apt-get update
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: do u check my pastebin ?
<levi_> alright
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: no, I haven't. sorry - I missed it.
<jlund> LeeJunFan: I'm on a fresh install so it can't be the .xine directory either. Can I PM you my email? I would appreciate it if you could send me your xorg.conf.
<LeeJunFan> jlund: sure.
<LeeJunFan> I can pastebin my xorg too.
<[pyro] > nn all :)
<levi_> Thanks
<LeeJunFan> jlund: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11879/
<jlund> LeeJunFan: Thank you. Pastebin is pretty cool. I've never seen that before :)
<levi_> try sudo apt-get firefox again?
<BluesKaj> yes
<scheuri> hi all
<levi_> okay its working.
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: you have eth0 and eth1 both coming up in the same subnet, so it's trying to add routes twice for the same subnet.
<levi_> Thank you BluesKaj
<nosrednaekim> scheuri: hello
<jlund> LeeJunFan: What model is your ATI card? It looks like you are using the open source driver. Lucky. I have to fight with the Nvidia driver.
<BluesKaj> YW, :)
<levi_> ..and anyone else I dont remeber that offered help
<levi_> xD
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: if you need both of them up then you should assign the one that isn't your internet connection with a netmask of 255.255.255.255
<LeeJunFan> jlund: radeon 9700
<levi_> Wow lots of installing..
<levi_> annd theres firefox
<levi_> Nice.
<Arwen> yes, firefox is written in GTK
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: eth1 is normally wlan0 but i don t know why,after upgrading to feissty, it named it eth1
<nosrednaekim> PasNox: might be using a different driver?
<levi_> *leaves this server*
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: my internet conenction is only eth1 so i need to put eth0 with mask of 255.255.255.255 ?
<levi_> See you around.
<PasNox> nosrednaekim: well under edgy i was needed ndiswrapper
<PasNox> no longer need under feisty
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: you probably don't need both of them to be active at the same time do you?
<nosrednaekim> PasNox: yeah... now you are using the real drivers
<nosrednaekim> native linux
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: if not comment out the #auto line on the one you don't need.
<nosrednaekim> whats your cipset?
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: i want, so i con conenct to internet another computer that is conencted to me
<PasNox> nosrednaekim: yes, great no fucking lagging ndiswserver ;)
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: ahh, I see. so you are using your linux machine as a gateway/router for another computer? If so you should actually use different subnets.
<waylandbill> !language | PasNox
<ubotu> PasNox: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: like one should be 192.168.10.x the other 192.168.9.x
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: yes
<waylandbill> and bridge them
<LeeJunFan> well if you bridge them then you actually don't want to assign IP's to either of them.
<LeeJunFan> you would assign them 0.0.0.0 and then bring up the bridge and assign the IP to br0
<luke> thankyou ubotu
<Arwen> ubotu *is* kinda lame :-\
<adaptr> actually, you wouldn't assign an IP to anything, period - a transparent bridge just blindly forwards ethernet traffic
<Arwen> but still useful
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: yeah, but I assume he wants to be able to access the internet from the linux machine.
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: this configuration file was working with edgy why it should not work with feisty ?
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: oh so the machine is to be a router ?
<LeeJunFan> AFAIK
<waylandbill> Arwen: I'd convince you different if you did not have your mind made up
<PasNox> no no
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: then bridging will get him exactly ... nothing
<PasNox> the machine is not a rooter
<PasNox> but sometimes a computer can come and conencted to me to got internet
<hendaus> hiya
<adaptr> yeah, that *is* called a router
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: well, that's a router :)
<hendaus> somebody help me please
<adaptr> hendaus: not unless you explain
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: by function anyway, it doesn't mean that's all your machine is going to be doing.
<hendaus> adaptr,  thanx  i make configure my monitor to turnoff after 20 minutes,after 20 minutes the monitor switch off but the green color still ,coz on windows when switching off the color of the monitor change to orange
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: okay, so which one is your internet connection again?
<PasNox> wifi eth1
<PasNox> eth0 is occosionaly a tooter for another computer
<jlund> hendaus: So the screen goes blank, but doesn't go into standby mode?
<adaptr> hendaus: then it's blank, and not on standby
<hendaus> jlund,  no :<
<adaptr> hendaus: I prefer that, myself - its return time is much faster
<ppf> alguien sabe espaol  por favor  ayuda
<tsdgeos> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: wifi eth1
<hendaus> adaptr, what can i do to make standby automatically?
<laptop> ?
<adaptr> !dpms
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: okay, then leave eth1 alone, and set eth0 to something like 192.168.1.1, enable forwarding and run iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j MASQUERADE, and set the computer behind your linux machine to 192.168.1.X
<laptop> reinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<laptop> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<laptop> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<untouch> hi i have a problem i installed nvidia driver with apt-get install nvidia-glx after this i performed a nvidia-glx-config activate after this i restarted the x server but it doesnt starts anymore
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: X being a number between 1 and 254
<untouch> sorry for this bad english
<laptop> untouch !reinstall
<laptop> untouch!reinstall
<adaptr> !reinstall | untouch
<ubotu> untouch: To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<untouch> what
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: err, not including 1. use 2-254
<untouch> ah okay
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: why not ? nothing special about .1
<CarinArr> untouch: was it a fresh install of nvidia or an update?
<untouch> i try this thanks
<untouch> CarinArr: fresh
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: ok i try and reboot ;)
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: well, he'd be using that for the router.
<Gandinux> !de
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: how do you know ?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jlund> untouch: I had this happen to me last night. What you need to do is restore your old xorg config.
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: because that's what I told him to :)
<untouch> where it is
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: ah, so you've pegged him as the sheeple type ? :)
<untouch> it isnt in the x11 folder
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: it was an example.
<adaptr> untouch: and that is ?
<jlund> untouch: I think it is in /var/backup
<untouch> thanks
<untouch> i try this
<hendaus> jlund,  what can i do to turnoff the green color to orange?
<untouch> if it doesnt work i come back :) cya
<jlund> untouch: Hang on!
<jlund> Shucks. He will be back :)
<jlund> hendaus: Where did you make this change?
<LeeJunFan> Bridging wouldn't even have worked with his configuration, not with wifi being his internet device.
<hendaus> jlund,  on system settings --> display --> power saving
<waylandbill> LeeJunFan: oh 802.11? I would not have suggested bridge if I knew that. oops
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: bridging will not do what he wants, period
<LeeJunFan> waylandbill: yeah, it didn't dawn on me until just now.
<jlund> hendaus: What kind of monitor is it?
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: it could, so long as theres IP's to be had on the network he's connected to.
<untouch> it worked
<waylandbill> I guess assumptions end up with just the first 3 letters when not careful. stuff happens
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: if not for 802.11 he could setup both nics with 0.0.0.0, then bring up br0 with 192.168.10.10 and set a gateway, etc.. would work okay.
<untouch> but now wich driver i shall use ? the sh from nvidia.com ?
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: "IP to be had" ? you speak language unfamiliar to me - *unless* he has some form of control about what happens on the *other* network, bridging won't work at. all.
<jlund> untouch: So you're back up and running, but not accelerated right?
<untouch> jlund: sorry bad english what means accelerated ?
<soulrider> hi everyone
<adaptr> not to mention the fact that it's universally fuckugly as a solution to anything :)
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: right, here comes that nasty assume word again - I assumed he was using a LAN which he had control of the IP/router
<jlund> untouch: The Nvidia driver is not working right?
<untouch> yes
<untouch> right
<jlund> untouch: Run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' from a terminal.
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: it comes in handy on access points and even transparent bridges that you need remote access to.
<LeeJunFan> assigning an ip to the bridge that is.
<hendaus_> back
<hendaus_> jlund,  hp
<untouch> done
<jlund> untouch: OK, now reboot and come back and tell us if it works :)
<untouch> reboot or enogh when i restart x server ?
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: if I need access to a transparent bridge - one used, for example, for IDS sniffing - I would assign an IP to a third interface
<jlund> untouch: You can try CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE and see what happens. I had to reboot though.
<untouch> okay i reboot save ist save ...
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: yeah, that'd work nice too but assigning an IP to br0 won't hurt, it's still not going to show up in a traceroute, etc.
<adaptr> that's not the issue - I do not want service access to even touch production data streams
<adaptr> hence you isolate that access physically
<hendaus_> jlund,  any solution?
<jlund> hendaus: The way that power saving typically works is when the OS shuts down the display it just stops sending a signal. Then it is up to the monitor to go into standby. That is the way that my Sceptre works anyway. Have you left it idle for a little bit past when the screen turns off?
<SagaciousKJB> Could someone please tell me if there is a file in /etc/ I could put my DNS servers in?  The section in System Settings erases every time I restart
<soulrider> SagaciousKJB: /etc/hosts
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: curious - what's it going to hurt?
<hendaus_> jlund,  yes i leave it hours!! and it keeps on green and very hotter
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: bandwidth, for one thing
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: an ssh session?
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: I didn't say it was a big impact
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: /etc/resolv.conf
<yaccin> are the nvidia drivers in feisty broken?
<LeeJunFan> if you're remote it's going to have to use bandwidth either way.
<untouch> jlund: worked
<SagaciousKJB> Hmm
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: the hosts file you'd have to specify mappings manually
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: I'm just curious, I don't see a problem with it - if there is something I've overlooked I like to konw.
<LeeJunFan> know
<untouch> what is the command to see the fps with glxgears
<SagaciousKJB> CarinArr: My hosts are in the host file now, but any time I restart the computer, they get deleted.
<SagaciousKJB> Any idea what could be causing that?
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: I never said that there's a problem with it - just that I wouldn't do it on a production system that bridges mbits of data
<jlund> untouch: Good! glxgears will show the FPS after it stops running.
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: is everything deleted??
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: like anything it depends on the situation. I suppose if it were a security concern your way would have the advantage that maintenance to the system wouldn't be in a logfile or pcap file on the system.
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: or just your additions
<untouch> jlund: kk i try
<SagaciousKJB> Just my additions, it appears.
<adaptr> LeeJunFan: I fail to see how that would be an advantage
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: are you trying to add nameservers to /etc/hosts?
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: or specific ip/hostname pairs
<SagaciousKJB> No, not at all.  Just trying to get my DNS server to stop disappearing when I restart. :P
<morvok> has anyone successfully rolled the kernal back to a 2.4 on kubuntu stable?
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: if you want to add dns servers you'd put them in /etc/resolv.conf
<SagaciousKJB> I think it's something to do with KDE, because a simple restart of kdm will cause it too.
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: well, if it's an IDS and logs traffic you might not want logs of your maint sessions to hold incriminating/useful data if it was ever haxored.
<jlund> hendaus: I'm not sure. Your monitor's power management system may not be supported in Linux or it may not have been detected correctly. It seems very strange to me that it would stay on with no signal.
<morvok> as far as I know it should work as debian 'sarge' shipped with both the 2,4 stock and 2.6 images.
<SagaciousKJB> CarinArr, what I'm saying is that any additions I make (be it manually adding them, or from System Settings > Network Settings > DNS), and then restart KDE, the changes I've made are then gone
<jlund> untouch: How fast?
<LeeJunFan> adaptr: but then if one system holds data that could help someone gain access to another system anyway, there's other issues to fix.
<untouch> jlund: it dosnt stops runnig
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: okay, i don't know what causes that. but you can try to add them manually in /etc/resolv.conf;)
<hendaus_> jlund,  when the first time i install kubuntu,it works fine with the orange color,but now it is working fine :<
<CarinArr> SagaciousKJB: i've had problems with network configuration tools in both ubuntu and kubuntu, so i end up configuring the files myself
<jlund> untouch: I didn't explain it well. You will see the FPS in the terminal window that you start running it from.
<SagaciousKJB> Hmm, well, I don't think it would make a difference.  It says pretty explicitly at the top of the file "#     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN"
<hendaus_> jlund,  but now it is not working fine
<untouch> yes but i dont see fps ;)
<untouch> glxgears is running but no fps
<SagaciousKJB> I suppose I will make a post or look around some KDE specific forums
<jlund> hendaus: What changed? Any new programs installed or files edited?
<SagaciousKJB> As I think it's a KDE thing
<jlund> untouch: Are you on edgy?
<bregt> hi
<bregt> i have a intel onboard gpu
<bregt> and i dont know what driver to use
<untouch> when edgy not the 6.10 is then not
<bregt> kubuntu tells me to use the driver for a 915 thing
<hendaus_> looooooool
<jlund> untouch: Run 'glxgears -printfps'
<untouch> :)
<LeeJunFan> WTH kind of yodatalk is that?
<untouch> 3610
<jlund> untouch: Sounds like it is working!
<untouch> whoo 6900
<untouch> on suse 2000 wtf
<CarinArr> untouch: what graphics card?
<bregt> euhm can anyone help?
<untouch> nvidia 7300gt
<bregt> no
<CarinArr> wonder how much beryl affects the fps
<bregt> intel 82915G/82910GL Express Chipset Family
<jlund> bregt: In what context? In your xorg.conf?
<untouch> jlund: thank you :)
<bregt> euhm using kcontrol
<bregt> i dont know what driver to use
<LeeJunFan> CarinArr: it depends on what you've got beryl doing. If you're not moving windows around and such then beryl won't have any effect.
<jlund> untouch: You're welcome. I'm glad that it is working. There is a bug that has been submitted to change the instructions to 'nvidia-xconfig' so this shouldn't happen again.
<CarinArr> LeeJunFan: doesn't it use the gpu for just simple desktop rendering and stuff as well tho and doesn't that eat memory even when it's static
<CarinArr> to some extent
<untouch> good
<bregt> :(
<LeeJunFan> CarinArr: it'll use some memory yeah, but as for FPS I haven't noticed any hit unless I work the gpu/cpu by doing things with beryl to cause it to do some work.
<CarinArr> cool
<jlund> bregt: i810
<bregt> yeah thx
<bregt> how did u knew?
<c1|freaky> are there any cool prograns i should chrck out? im not using windows on my laptop anymore and im looking for useful programs for all kind of things and of stuff i could use like note taking and much more
<c1|freaky> *check
<bregt> the serial number was very confusing
<frojnd> hello there
<jlund> bregt: Most laptops use that chipset so I just did a Google search. Is it working?
<auhentai> anybody know if you can run windows programs like yahoo messenger with kubuntu 6.10
<frojnd> how can I connect to someone else computer via ssh if that user is not alone in the network -more than one computer use one external IP ???
<jlund> c1|freaky: That is a loaded question. There are a lot of cool packages. Is the main thing you are looking for note taking?
<BluesKaj> bregt, lspci ...look for your graphics card in the list then find it in system settings/monito&display/admin mode/harware/config
<c1|freaky> im jusz looking for a all kind of usefull things ;)
<c1|freaky> just good software which is used by many ppl and which is actively developed and improved
<jlund> c1|freaky: I use Kontact to take notes. They have a Journal feature in there that works really well. Kontact comes by default with Kubuntu.
<c1|freaky> yea i know. theres also basket for notetaking which is just developed for this purpose
<jlund> c1|freaky: Games? I love rrootage and Abuse. Both of them are available in 'Add/Remove Software'. Old-school style shooters.
<auhentai> i think freaky is useing ubuntu not kubuntu
<c1|freaky> im using kubuntu i like kde more
<auhentai> ah i see
<c1|freaky> are there any good 3d games?
<alakhia> I'm installing a package but I get this message from apt-get: Package pine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jlund> c1|freaky: It would be easier to recommend packages if you gave us a genre to choose from. "Used by many people and actively developed" describes any healthy open source application. :)
<c1|freaky> pine
<auhentai>  mm hopes that aa full inplamerntaion of wine comes with the next version of kubuntu
<alakhia> yes, am trying to install pine
<c1|freaky> alakhia: it comes with another package but i cant remember wait a sec
<slow-motion> hallo
<alakhia> c1|freaky: how can I search?
<c1|freaky> alakhia: apt-cache search
<c1|freaky> but i did the same and i cant find it
<c1|freaky> it comes with some kind of mail program i think
<c1|freaky> or something which has to do with something different ... than just editing
<steve_> Hi everyone. Could someone help a newbie with a couple of things? The first thing is I'm trying to run kxdocker. It looks like it's trying to start but then nothing happens.
<jlund> c1|freaky: Enemy Territory is a good 3d shooter. Tremulous is also a lot of fun.
<c1|freaky> but i can't remember was i started using vi/vim a long time ago
<chino> dude this computer is telling me that i have a button on my external computer that is disablling my wirelss but its a desktop pc whywould it say this ?
<c1|freaky> jlund: is it available with kubuntu packages?
<supernix> Hi anyone know much about configuring a ATI 9250 ?
<alakhia> c1|freaky: ahh, maybe pinentry-qt ? I'll give it a try
<c1|freaky> alakhia: i dont think so
<c1|freaky> thats "pin" "entry" not "pine" "ntry"
<chino> please help
<c1|freaky> oh
<jlund> c1|freaky: Yes, both are open source. This is a good resource for games: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_games
<alakhia> c1|freaky: oh, silly me
<c1|freaky> alakhia:
<c1|freaky> Pine cannot be redistributed with modifications without an agreement from the University of Washington so it is not included with Ubuntu.
<c1|freaky> You can obtain it from http://http://www.washington.edu/pine/
<supernix> I need to find out the correct PCI address for the card so I configure it
* {geert_jo is away: Away at the moment
<c1|freaky> jlund: thanks :)
<alakhia> c1|freaky: I thought even non-free packages were in multi-verse (or whatever source it was)
<auhentai> any open sorce games for adults ??
<alakhia> c1|freaky: I guess there isn't enough demand for it anymore
<c1|freaky> not if the above applies alakhia ;)
<alakhia> c1|freaky: maybe there is a better way to do this than pine
<c1|freaky> alakhia: what do you want to do?
<steve_> does anyone know anything about kxdocker?
<alakhia> c1|freaky: I have 3 mailboxes with various mails in it ... I need to merge them, delete the duplicates, etc.
<c1|freaky> 3 mailboxes local?
<jlund> alakhia: What format are the mail boxes?
<alakhia> c1|freaky: pine is really cool with that ... I can sort, select stuff, apply
<alakhia> c1|freaky: readable by pine ... on my local disk
<alakhia> c1|freaky: these are from my school years and I am consolidating my mail
<c1|freaky> alakhia: i don't know if mutt can do that, but mutt is one of the mostly used console eMail clients (for local mailboxes)
<jlund> alakhia: If they are readable by Pine they are probably readable by Kmail (part of Kontact)
<c1|freaky> try mutt and tell me if it does what you need ;D
<alakhia> c1|freaky: ok, will give it a try ... thanks!
<c1|freaky> no problem. im arround for 10 more minutes ;)
<alakhia> c1|freaky: gotta go, take care, will be back in 1 hour
<c1|freaky> ok ;)
<c1|freaky> maybe im out there
<c1|freaky> ull find someone else helping you ;D
<alakhia> c1|freaky: yeah, lots of helpful people around ... very cool!
<BluesKaj> Kmail is pretty cool ...replaced thunderbird since it quit linking to FF ... dunno what happened but ...Kamail works so...
<c1|freaky> yea that's what i like with kubuntu and friends ;D
<BluesKaj> er kmail
<c1|freaky> BluesKaj: i use thunderbird and it keeps linking to konqueror lol
<c1|freaky> i like firefox and thunderbird
<c1|freaky> but still, u can disable components in kontact so its np ;D
<agws> does anyone know of a hosting program simmular to CPanel, but non commercial?
<auhentai> thunderbird isnt how to say vary stabel with ubunt/kubuntu  thats why its best to sitck with the kmail
<jlund> I think we all can agree that ANYTHING is better than Evolution though :)
<c1|freaky> hm, i dont know im using thunderbird - it didnt crash since im on feisty ... as far as i can remember
<BluesKaj> hehe c1|freaky, yeah I tried the fix somebody posted here yesterday . din't work :(
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: you have any idea why cups thinks my laserjet 5p is either a canon or an epson??
<c1|freaky> :(
<c1|freaky> BluesKaj: whats the problem?
<supernix> how do I identify the right PCI slot for a device ?
<BluesKaj> c1|freaky, when i click on a link in t-bird it doesn't launch anybrowser at all
<supernix> trying to configure a ATI card on a Sony Viao Desktop
<c1|freaky> supernix: try lspci
<untouch_> jlund: i have a little question i must activate some more source for apt get last time i have to activate some
<agws> does anyone know of a hosting program simmular to CPanel, but non commercial?
<c1|freaky> BluesKaj: it works for me
<N6REJ> hmmmm I think I found part of my problem... apparently dist-upgrade didn't upgrade my xubuntu system to 6.1 only 6.06
<c1|freaky> BluesKaj: did u search the options for any "default browser" entry?
<supernix> so would this be it ?
<supernix> 0000:01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO]  (rev 01)
<supernix> would that be what I put into the xconfig screen for the pci
<supernix> I think everytime I try to leave it blank that it tries to use the built in video instead and fails to boot X server
<c1|freaky> supernix: i dont know u can also use lspci -vvv ;D
<BluesKaj> well c1|freaky, kmail works , so I guess I'll stick with it til somebody ealse has the problem and is able to solve it ... I asked about it here several times in the last week but no one seems to have an answer.
<jhutchins> supernix: Can you not tell from that what video card you have?
<c1|freaky> can't help you there didn't do much with hardware yet. X always worked out of the box with kubuntu just debian didnt
<c1|freaky> BluesKaj: wait a second
<supernix> it is the ATI 9250
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Problem with kmail or with thunderbird?
<supernix> installed on a Sony Viao desktop
<daemon_nio> ciao
<BluesKaj> thunderbird , jhutchins
<BluesKaj> kmails works fine
<c1|freaky> BluesKaj: nm can't find anything
<c1|freaky> *in the options
<supernix> did you see the above info jhutchins ?
<agws> does anyone know of a hosting program simmular to CPanel, but non commercial?
<supernix> the xconf is asking for information in the form oc PCI:0:2:0
<supernix> nothing matches that in the output though
<supernix> I do see this however 0000:01:0a.0
<supernix> would that be more appropriate
<supernix> ?
<jhutchins> supernix: try lspci.
<[Naigovan] > when I used Radeon 9250 i've just accepted default value given by 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<c1|freaky> i allready told him lol
<c1|freaky> to use lscpi
<[Naigovan] > It was on my desktop though
<steve_> I could still use some help using kxdocker if anyone knows anything about it
<jhutchins> supernix: lspci gives this form my AGP: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE] 
<BluesKaj> c1|freaky, jhutchins , I can tell you that I had to roll back my  /etc/X11/xorgconf.  file to a date that worked. After estoring X , that's when Thunderbird stopped linking to FF ... but I had been using thunderbird successfully previous to the rollback so it could just be coinicidence.
<jhutchins> I think that would be PCI:1:0:0
<[Naigovan] > Radeon 9250 sucks anyway so I've gon an nVidia card now -)))
<jhutchins> supernix: What program is asking you for this?
<c1|freaky> brb ;)
<chino> the grub boot loader has 2 kernells showing up adn the default one "the newer one" doesn't have support for my wireless card how do i setup grub to pick the old one and perhaps unisntall the old kernel
<jhutchins> If it doesn't talk, we eats it.
<jhutchins> chino: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<supernix> i got it from running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<supernix> it started asking me all these different questions
<c1|freaky> chino: you can look at /boot/grub/menu.lst and select the default entry which should be booted. also you could use "save-default" which would always boot the last entry you booted if u dont choose something else within a time period. u can uninstall the other kernel but i wouldnt do that.
<racookier> how to speed up local networking??
<untouch_> with wich command can i install a downloadet .dep package ?
<[Naigovan] > dpkg -i <package_name.deb>
<[Naigovan] > sudo dpkg -i <package_name.deb>
<[Naigovan] > of course
<racookier> sombody knows how to speed up local networking??
<fdoving> .. you can also rightclick on it in konqueror.
<untouch_> [Naigovan] :  thanks
<chino> c1|freaky: yea but if it upgrades the kernel again its gonna change teh default again or the default wont point at the same one
<chino> thats not cool
<jhutchins> racookier: Turn off ipv6
<[Naigovan] > untouch_:  -)
<racookier> turn off ipv6 ok will try ....
<jhutchins> chino: Would you like to tell it not to upgrade the kernel until you let it?
<chino> yes
<chino> and i would like for it to allways pick the one i pick
<chino> this isn't my pc its my freinds pc and i cant have it changing things
<jhutchins> k, hang on and let me find something...
<jhutchins> chino: Ok, sorry, no quick fix.  There is a way to tell it to exclude a certain pattern of files from auto-updates, but I don't know what it is.
<c1|freaky> chino: then you can put the default one above the automagically genereted part of the menu.lst and set 1 as default entry - even when a new kernel is installed the first kernel will be the one u define outside of the automatic generated part of the file ;)
<c1|freaky> chino: there are comments telling you what part is automatically generated
<chino> ok thanks
<LL_Hakaisou> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<yaccin>  when i try to install nvidia-glx, apt installs nvidia-glx-legacy, why?
<martalli> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<N6REJ> can someone help me get a printer working in xubuntu?
<c1|freaky> can beryl work without AIGLX?
<yaccin> c1|freaky: if you have an nvidia card
<yaccin> or use xgl
<yaccin> yes
<[Naigovan] > c1|freaky: yes nVidia
<[Naigovan] > -)
<chino> after i change teh settings in the grub file do i have to run a grub command like i do in lillo
<c1|freaky> how can i use XGL?
<c1|freaky> with SuSE beryl worked with my ATI
<c1|freaky> in kubuntu it doesnt
<[Naigovan] > c1|freaky: suao apt-get install xserver-xgl -))
<c1|freaky> beryl-manager starts but ... i cant switch to beryl as window manager
<[Naigovan] > Xgl starts ok?
<jhutchins> c1|freaky: I thought suse used compiz?
<jhutchins> !beryl | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ricardoipn> Hola
<ricardoipn> que tal?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: sorry, got called away to #launchpad, I have no idea why your printer would come up like that. But you should be able to tell it whatever printer you have and override it.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: should I pick one and override it or what?  One of the choices is windows samba printer, and I'm wondering if thats not the correct one?
<DaSkreech> !es | ricardoipn
<ubotu> ricardoipn: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: so the printer you are trying to print to from linux is actually a printer shared on a windows machine?
<N6REJ> !pastebin
<martalli> ubuntu has a program in feisty to start the compiz desktop effects (called "desktop effects").  Does kubuntu have a similar utility?  I can't seem to find it on this fresh install
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<maxi_> have someday experience in this notebook?  http://www.transtec.de/D/D/products/personal_computer/notebooks/levio_550.html
<LL_Hakaisou> !MIT xV
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mit xv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> no, its physically on the server connected to the parrallel port "lpt1" if this was dos
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<martalli> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11889/
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: you should set it to the right printer driver that matches your printer.
<thompa> hi, I increased my ram from 512 to 2g , its still using about 385M, is that right?
<fdoving> thompa: sounds normal.
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: oh, that's normal.
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: cups alwuys shows that even if you don't have anything connected to lp0.
<thompa> fdoving: sorry if i sound stupid, so whats the point of adding ram
<ricardoipn> alguien sabe como puedo encontrar gcc en kubuntu?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: change which one lpt1 or lpt0?
<N6REJ> thompa: yep
<fdoving> thompa: you can work with more applications at once, and you take the memory peaks without swapping.
<thompa> fdoving: its on a macbook,
<kyokushin> yo
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: oh ok.
<LeeJunFan> thompa: most modern OS'es [including linux and vista]  will use your extra ram for disk buffering.
<N6REJ> lpt1 it is
<thompa> fdoving: thanks, so should i see it go up in system monitor?
<thompa> ive got tons of stuff running but it says 385M
<kyokushin> Where am I?
<LeeJunFan> thompa: so having more ram - even if you don't use it for running applications will help speed up your system, for instance if you load open office it pulls it into disk buffer in RAM, then you quit and load it later it doesn't have to load it from HD because it's stored in RAM.
<firecrotch> kyokushin: #kubuntu
<kyokushin> thanks...
<thompa> LeeJunFan: oh ok ,
<kyokushin> I'm from Poland, sorry.
<thompa> LeeJunFan: i heard that once, so i wont really see anything in system monitor
<thompa> LeeJunFan: im just wondering if i needed the extra 1.5G, it does seem faster in linux, cant tell any change in osx yet
<funky_D> /server irc.freenode.net
<CarinArr> you should definitely notice a difference if you try doing anything remotely demanding
<LeeJunFan> thompa: probably not "needed", but it will help.
<CarinArr> the less swap you have to use the better
<LeeJunFan> thompa: if you run "free" on the command line it will show how much ram is used by the system, how much is used by disk buffers.
<rolando_> hi
<thompa> LeeJunFan: thanks so much, by the way feisty is working well on intel macbook, even got wireless
<rolando_> when i install g++
<LeeJunFan> I run a lot of stuff, including XP in vmware, with 1Gig I never swap.
<rolando_> where are all those files that i use when #include <file>?
<LeeJunFan> rolando_: /usr/include
<rolando_> thanx LeeJunFan
* CarinArr hands LeeJunFan some buggy 3d graphics software
<CarinArr> heh
<LeeJunFan> rolando_: unless it's #include "file", if it's quoted then it should be found in the same path as the source you're compiling.
<thompa> LeeJunFan: it says 379032 for buffer, guess thats about 400M
<LeeJunFan> CarinArr: heh, yeah. once in a great while I'll have X run away with ram if some buggy 3D is run.
<rolando_> im looking for set, from the standard template library
<CarinArr> i'm beta testing this 3d software, and once in a whie it goes completely insane
<animimotus> hi
<CarinArr> and eats absolutely every resource of my ssytem
<rolando_> found it thanx
<animimotus> I have a tar problem
<animimotus> tar xzvf *.tar.gz doesn't work cause I have space in the tar name, " " don't work more
<animimotus> antiquote don't work too
<CarinArr> rolando_: you're probably better off asking in ##c++
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: escape the space with a \ before it.
<CarinArr> rolando_: if i recall correctly set isn't actually included
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: or put quotes around the filename
<rolando_> im there but they dont listen much
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: I must use a wilcard
<CarinArr> rolando_: aye.. that is a problem;)
<rolando_> i found a set file but i dont think that is the real implementation is very short
<animimotus> tar xzvf "*.tar.gz" doesn't work too
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: find . -name "*" -exec tar xfvz "{}" \;
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: find . -name "*.tar.gz" -exec tar xfvz "{}" \;
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: nice idea
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: and to extract the tar a subfolder, but in his folder ?
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: in fact it was the complete command I search since one hour ^^
<fdoving> you can also use a for loop, for i in *.tar.gz;do tar -zxvf $i;done
<fdoving> if it's all in one dir.
<sub> hello, i installed the nvidia graphics driver.. but i have to reinstall it every time i restart the system,.. i get some error the driver version doesnt match the kernel v
<animimotus> I note it too in my tomboy ^^
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: give me an example - where do you want the tar extracted to?
<lillen3> Hi there *buntu people .. /me here and drinking some beer.. wondering were i can chang that my usb external hd 250g mounts in read only..
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: make a "extract here" in command line recursively
<lillen3> should i rune maby a chekdisk or so?
<DaSkreech> lillen3: What file system is on it?
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: so for every tar file you want to be asked where to extract to?
<lillen3> kubuntu 6.10
<DaSkreech> lillen3: Umm I guess that's ext3?
<wolferine> i am having filesystem issues, I have a loop when copying files
<lillen3> ntfs
<wolferine> df -h:
<wolferine> /dev/sda6             216G  215G  702M 100% /home
<DaSkreech> lillen3: You know ntfs write is experimental right?
<wolferine> /dev/hda5             276G   16G  246G   6% /media/hda5
<wolferine> when I copy from /home/ftp onto /media/hda5/ftp it ends up sending it to the /dev/sda6 drive not the /dev/hda5 (/media/hda5)
<lillen3> h.. how do i convert to ext3 ?  but in windows there be like happy hours.. to axess ext3
<DaSkreech> !ntfs | lillen3
<ubotu> lillen3: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<wolferine> fstab is at: http://pastebin.ca/408440
<lillen3> The little wierd thing that it worked fine before in linux mint and kubunt.. after i drink beer..
<jhutchins> wolferine What command are you using to copy?
<wolferine> in nautilis as sudo
<lillen3> it dont work after beerdrinking..  will try to tomorrow.. thanx DaSkreech and ubotu..
* [Naigovan]  is drinking beer -)
<DaSkreech> thank you ubotu
<DaSkreech> [Naigovan] : free as in?
* BluesKaj drinks beer too , it's no excuse :)
<renewip> hi everyone, I have a question
<jhutchins> wolferine: Ok, I think you should sudo mkdir /mnt/hda5 && sudo umount /media/hda5  && sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5, then use rsync to copy.
<jhutchins> I think /media is a false location.
<bxnp> is there away to run osX with vmware on linux
<[Naigovan] > -))))
<renewip> How about Kubuntu performance on Feisty 7.04?
<wolferine> so re-establish the mount?
<aramayo> OoLa
<animimotus> [21:44]  <LeeJunFan> animimotus: so for every tar file you want to be asked where to extract to? <------- no, un auto extraction in the subfolder where the tar is found
<jhutchins> wolferine: Yes.
<mervteck> whats so great about feisty anyways?
<jhutchins> wolferine: But re-mount it to /mnt/hda5 instead of /media.
<wolferine> oh?
<jhutchins> wolferine: I suspect /media of being some sort of udev trickery.
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: that's the standard for tar, if you untar it it'll untar to the current dir.
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: oh, you mean if you have tarchives that are in a subdir of the dir you run the command in?
<DaSkreech> renewip: highly doubt it
<wolferine> thanks jhutchins ill give it a try
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: yes the current dir you are, but not in the dir where the tar is
<Lecter> Halo, kto tu mwi po polsku?
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: yes cause I use un find, he can detect tar in subfolders
<animimotus> s/un/a/
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: right, true. Well easiest is to not do that - use -maxdepth 1 with find :)
<LeeJunFan> sry
<LeeJunFan> or use the for file in * method.
<jhutchins> wolferine: Also, use mv, cp, or rsync to copy.  man rsync has examples.
<LeeJunFan> for file in *.tar.gz ; do tar xfvz "${file}" ; done
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: ^^
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: the tar can have a - C .  no ?
<jhutchins> CLI utilities will have less chance of getting caught by unknown GUI shortcuts.
<wolferine> and edit my fstab?
<jhutchins> animimotus: man tar will tell you that.
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: yeah, but getting find to feed it the directory it finds the file in is a bit tougher.
<jhutchins> wolferine: If you want.
<wolferine> well, i should, the sudo mount dont do it, right?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: you got another second?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: yeah.
<animimotus> jhutchins: Jesus said my -C . or man tar ? :)
<N6REJ> I'm trying to configure kde now to use the printer on the server.  What option do I choose?
<animimotus> s/my/me/
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: so the printer is connected directly to the machine you're running KDE on?
<N6REJ> nope on the server
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: hrm, it's been a while since I played with cups sharing. :)
<N6REJ> it has a cups option
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: there's network printer, cups remote, etc etccc
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: cups
<N6REJ> k
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan:  I need to do something so that the computers can find the server by servername instead of dhcp all the tie.
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: I just don't know if ubuntu's cups default setup has anything that would block you from accessing the printer on the server by default. Used to be that the default settings would announce and browse printers by default - I think that much has changed.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: yes they have and I told it to allow browsing
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: but I have  suspcion its hardcoded
<rob-west> waylandbill:
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: yeah, the server should have a static IP. Then if you need to you can edit /etc/hosts to assign names to your internal IP's.
<lillen3> Well lession today.. dont drink and play with usbhard drive.. it may be unwriteuble after some beers..  evil beers
<lillen3> Have a nice day othe there
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: ok, I need to backkup and do that step then.  I guess I'll just assign it an ip outside the dhcp pool?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: yeah, that's easiest.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: it'll take me a second
<Gandinux> TOOOOR!
<chino> how do i setup the network settings to never over write the resolve.conf ?
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: find . -name "*.tar.gz" -exec tar xfvz {} -C . \;     <------- it works not yet ^^
<animimotus> I'm near
<Arwen> animimotus, you need more escape characters "\"
<LeeJunFan> chino: what I've done is to change my scripts in /etc/network/interfaces to add a post-up line to copy a backup of /etc/resolv.con.bak to /etc/resolv.conf
<chino> why ?
<chino> i know debian has a way to not overwrite the resolve
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: yeah, -C needs a destination - like tar xfvz -C [destination dir]  [tarfile] 
<rob-west> could someone help me get my saitek gamepad working in kubuntu
<animimotus> Arwen: ?
<Arwen> animimotus, like I said, after "{". you should stick a "\"
<Arwen> same with "}"
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: the simple . is not the real path
<Arwen> animimotus, oh wait, scratch that, before I meant
<frojnd> is there any other package for java to install couse sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin  DON't WORK ??
<frojnd> couse = cause
<LeeJunFan> animimotus: not the path to where the tarfile would be found, but the dir where you are running the command from.
<DaSkreech> frojnd: How goes?
<animimotus> Arwen: {]  \ ; always finish the -exec in a find command if I have well understand
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: yes
<frojnd> DaSkreech: we figure it out that other user has ROUTER, and he can't connect to router to forward port 22 !
<red22> i know some ppl have tutorials for booting damn small and other distros from usb drives... i tried similar steps (with no luck) to try to install kubuntu from a usb drive.  is this possible?
<red22> i don't want to run kubuntu from usb, just install it from there instead of from a cdrom.
<DaSkreech> frojnd: He can't connect to the router?
<DaSkreech> How does that work?
<frojnd> DaSkreech: u know 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 ...
<frojnd> in konqueror
<DaSkreech> frojnd: tried telnet?
<DaSkreech> He knows the ip address?
<eagles0513875> j/w could my open gl issus be dues to having the mbr intertwined with the windows mbr somehow
<eagles0513875> since i shrank my windows partition
<eagles0513875> before i decided to reinstall kubuntu
<frojnd> DaSkreech: how can I connect via telnet, does he has any special packages installed? like here with ssh: ssh and openssh-server ??
<lillen3> Hehe.. Have a nice day people and i have write access to my usb hd ntfs..
<frojnd> DaSkreech: I am trying to connect on his box
<DaSkreech> lillen3: grat
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> lil
<eagles0513875> did u use ntfs-3g how did u get it to work
<DaSkreech> frojnd: No I'm saying he may not have aHTML web server on his router
<lillen3> one more beer and i did a new mount
<DaSkreech> frojnd: Pretty damn likely that telnet will work if ti supports port forwarding
<eagles0513875> dask could my open gl problems that i was having been related to me installing kubuntu after i shrank my windows partition
<frojnd> DaSkreech: I know, but he must somehow connect to the router, any ideas
<eagles0513875> whats the gateway address fro
<lillen3> hehe... have a nice day boys and girls..  one beer on the way.... thancks all for been here and chatting
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: huh?
<eagles0513875> cuz that is the ip address of the router
<DaSkreech> frojnd: I just told you my idea use telent to connect to it
<eagles0513875> and he must be typing that into a web browser
<eagles0513875> to use the web based router interface
<frojnd> DaSkreech: how if he can port forward? ( telnet user@IP) ?
<DaSkreech> frojnd: listen to what I am saying
<eagles0513875> ill shut up now
<DaSkreech> frojnd: He can try to telnet into the router
<animimotus> LeeJunFan: no more idea?
<DaSkreech> because it may not have a html front end
<frojnd> DaSkreech: oooh
<frojnd> DaSkreech: how can he try that?
<DaSkreech> telnet ip-address
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: do I use "example.com" as the domain name? or should I burn one of my real domain names?
<frojnd> DaSkreech: and than what will happen?
<DaSkreech> As bonus he can call himself a doorstep geek
<DaSkreech> frojnd: it will ask him for a username and password
<DaSkreech> then he can type help and from there it should be easy
<Gandinux> SCHEISSE
<SilentM> WAS? WAS?
<red22> is it possible to install kubuntu from a usb flash drive instead of from cd?  anyone pls know?
<eagles0513875> that would be kool red
<tomek__> hello
<eagles0513875> is it possible to boot off a usb flash once u turn the comp on
<red22> yeah
<tomek__> yes
<red22> ppl have installed k/ubuntu on their usb drives and boot from it
<tomek__> i was read about it
<red22> i can boot from my usb too, but the install doesn't seem to be happy about it
<eagles0513875> what kind of flash drive is it
<polly1> Anyone familiar with samba?
<red22> someone has step by step guide to install damn small linux that way, but i use/want kubuntu
<polly1> I can see my windows drive but I can't see inside directories like "program files"
<red22> i saw some other user post he had the same error when installing ubuntu from his usb drive
<bassa> windows firewall ?
<red22> eagles: ocz usb drive
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> doesnt it automatically mount it
<polly1> Anyone have samba setup?
<polly1> Did you have to make many changes to the config to get it working?
<eagles0513875> red i wish i could be of more help but im still reletivly new to kubuntu
<eagles0513875> u shouldnt polly
<chino> i need to setup the networking to not over write teh /etc/resolve.conf!!
<red22> kinda. you have to manually feed the startup line to the bootloader when you start up.
<eagles0513875> when i set it up in suse no changes to config were necessary
<polly1> Uggg....
<polly1> When I go to connect to some folder with samba I get a name and password prompt but nothing works for name or password
<polly1> Any ideas?
<soulrider> !samba
<red22> eagles: np man, thanks for trying.
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eagles0513875> polly make sure ive used samba before u also have to make sure the windows firewall isnt up
<bxnp> hy polly1
<eagles0513875> cuz u wont be able to see the linux machine
<polly1> eagles0513875: Don't you just have to have the firewall set to allow network connections?
<eagles0513875> is ti worth trying any of the feisty betas
<eagles0513875> i tried that polly and yet it still wouldnt work for me
<eagles0513875> brb polly just finished reinstalling kubuntu
<eagles0513875> brb
<polly1> eagles0513875: That doesn't sounds right.  I doubt samba would be so popular if people had to leave windows naked.
<polly1> eagles0513875: Ok.
<eagles0513875> ill c what i can do to help ya when i reboot
<eagles0513875> brb all
<yugonzal> jhjh
<DaSkreech> klkl
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: you there?
<eagles0513875> polly im back
<bxnp> polly1: you where a red hat user right
<polly1> eagles0513875: Were we talking about k3b and disk burning a week ago?  I was attampting to get it working using two drives.
<eagles0513875> is it worth upgrading to the feisty beta
<polly1> bxnp: No.  I'm using kubuntu
<bxnp> but in the past you where right
<eagles0513875> any lucky polly
<polly1> bxnp: no
<bxnp> oke wrong call then
<bxnp> i am confused you with somebody else
<polly1> eagles0513875: With the k3b it I got the two drives working by setting master and slave rather then using cable select.
<eagles0513875> kool
<N6REJ> can someone help me with my /etc/hosts file I've got something not right
<eagles0513875> im rather frustrated with ati and open gl
<polly1> eagles0513875: With samba no luck.  I'm checking my guarddog settings.
<DaSkreech> N6REJ: sup?
<eagles0513875> i just did a clean install getting rind of my windows partition hoping that had something to do with it
<eagles0513875> since i shank my windows partition and then installed kubuntu
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhhhhhh i hate ati
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: I think I've got it missconfigured because its not pinging as the ip I told it to be.  whats the pastbin uri and I'll show you.
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<chino> LeeJunFan:  can you show me how you did that ?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: I'm back. you don't even need to use a domain, just hostnames will work.
<eagles0513875> ive tried everythign to get open gl to work the proprietary drivers r no luck the ones from ati r no luck
<eagles0513875> i dont know what else to do
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<LeeJunFan> chino: under your interface listing just add post-up cp /etc/resolv.conf.back /etc/resolv.conf   --- where resolv.conf.back is a copy of resolv.conf the way you want it.
<eagles0513875> ok
<chino> LeeJunFan:  can you give me teh script you ran and the line in the interfaces
<Gandinux> 2:1 ...<Ende> *Prost*
<LeeJunFan> chino:  then every time the interface is done coming up it replaces the resolv.conf with the version you want.
<chino> yes i know
<chino> but this is so stupid
<Kiefer> any one having issues with wireless cards with fiesty beta?
<chino> there should be a way to tell the dhcp to not change the resolve
<Kiefer> in edgy ndiswrapper works fine
<Kiefer> but after upgrading to fiesty beta
<Kiefer> lights don't come on to the card
<Kiefer> ndiswrapper loads the driver with no problems
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, are you trying for DRI on ATI ?
<eagles0513875> yes
<Kiefer> ndiswrapper -l shows that driver is present and so is hardware
<eagles0513875> and also mesa gl which is indirect
<LeeJunFan> chino: or you could edit /sbin/dhclient-script and tell it not to mess with resolv.conf any more.
<BluesKaj> have you checked this site ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b
<eagles0513875> yes i have blue
<Kiefer> but lights don't come on and iwconfig shows no wireless devices
<chino> LeeJunFan:  yes there should be a reliable way to tell it to not do it i know dhcp programs offer that option
<Kiefer> dmesg shows ndiswrapper loading fine
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11908/
<kshinda> Hey, I was thinking of grabbing this video card: http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10083323&catid=10524, and was wondering how well it would work (driver support etc.) with kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875,  you have to DL the ATI drivers from the their site first
<Kiefer> removing and connecting wireless card shows that card one is inserted in dmesg
<eagles0513875> i did and it still didnt work
<Kiefer> anyone know wtf happened in fiesty that may cause that?
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: You were helping N6REJ ?
<N6REJ> hi LeeJunFan wb
<leighton> hi anyone know how to update xorg ? done google search with no joy tried to adept update ...any idea ?
<BluesKaj> misID the graphics card perhaps ?
<eagles0513875> let me try that link that blue gave me again
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: yeah
<LeeJunFan> DaSkreech: went to eat.
<DaSkreech> ok :-) I'll let you do that tehn
<DaSkreech> kshinda: Should be cool
<DaSkreech> leighton: to what?
<eagles0513875> i might be onto something in the other channel ill keep u all informed
<hendaus> hiya
<kshinda> DaSkreech: thanks
<leighton> idaskreech > keep getting need to update xorg>6.8
<leighton> on powerup
<hendaus>  Helpers!! how can i know the model of my monitor,i just know hewlett packard pavilion
<Kiefer> guess not
<Kiefer> well back to opensuse
<leighton> running kubuntu 6.06
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: where do I go from here?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: make sure your hostnames in /etc/hosts work - try to ping one of your systems by name.
<N6REJ> lee look at this.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11908/
<hendaus> somebody help me please
<N6REJ> thats from the kde client to the server
<N6REJ> hendaus: look behind it there is a sticker
<chino> LeeJunFan:  this isn't working it keeps changing the file and not copying the back up
<hendaus> N6REJ,  let me see
<DaSkreech> leighton: What are you trying to accomplish?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: it's pinging itself - 127.0.0.1
<DaSkreech> Kiefer: sup?
<N6REJ> chino: dhcp will always change resolve
<leighton> any idea ? Daskreech ?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: you want to add lines to /etc/hosts for the other system so they can find each other by name.
<frojnd> what's the command to see what file type do I have like ext3, ntfs ...
<chino> LeeJunFan: http://pastie.caboo.se/49302
<frojnd> system type*
<DaSkreech> frojnd: mount
<DaSkreech> leighton: did you update?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: but how can I do that when they are dhcp? or should I turn dhcp off??
<frojnd> DaSkreech: ok
<leighton> daskreech keep getting error message after loging about composite ...
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: right, you can't if they are going to be assigned different IP addresses all the time.
<leighton> composite manager failure in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> leighton: Ok start over
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: the server i've made static.  its 192.168.1.10 and its name is "driftwood"
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: some routers will take the hostname your computer gives the DHCP server and create their own little DNS server with your domain, most dont.
<DaSkreech> leighton: You login and get told that you need to update X?
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: that's probably the only one you need.
<leighton> says needs to turn off shadow off (which I have done)
<chino> LeeJunFan:  can you please check the link above see if thats the right way to do it
<fdoving> chino: you can prevent dhcp from changing the resolv.conf file in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<leighton> no
<LeeJunFan> N6REJ: but you want to make sure you add a line in hosts on your client station for 192.168.1.10 driftwood driftwood.example.com
<DaSkreech> leighton: Ok what is the problem?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: thats what mine is doing.  Its putting search iowatelecom.com in the /etc/resolv.conf file
<leighton> message says to update Xorg to more than 6.8
<N6REJ> ok.  let me go do that.
<LeeJunFan> fdoving: hrm, I just looked in there. for dhcp/resolv stuff.
<leighton> well i keep getting the dialogue box up
<chino> fdoving: how ?
<DaSkreech> leighton: on 6.06?
<leighton> when i power the machine up
<chino> fdoving: me no comprendei man
<LeeJunFan> chino: I think you just need to remove domain-name-servers from the request line.
<leighton> yes kubuntu 6.06
<fdoving> chino: you can either 'supersede domain-name-servers your.dns.ip.here;'
<chino> LeeJunFan:  did you see my link ?
<fdoving> chino: or remove 'domain-name-servers,' from the request line.
<chino> fdoving:  im looking at the file i dont want ot mess it up what you do you mena ?
<chino> ok ill remove it
<DaSkreech> leighton: is there a orange box with a ! symbol on it in the system tray?
<LeeJunFan> I gotta run an errand.
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: wahooooo, we're cooking now, ping worked, cups working
<chino> fdoving:  can you look at the pastie i put above and see if hte post-up line is right ?
<N6REJ> LeeJunFan: ok, l8tr
* N6REJ WAHOOOOOOO pri9nting!!!!
<fdoving> chino: why would you want to use a post-up like that?
<leighton> no
<chino> fdoving: idk it was LeeJunFan's idea i thought it ewas a nasty hack my self
<chino> fdoving: i removed that line from teh dhcp file and its still overwriting my resolv.conf this is rediculous
<Axl_Rose> has anyone here been following this LinuxMCE business
<fdoving> chino: what is your goal? keep your existing resolv.conf, use one specific dns server all the time?
<NightBird> wooo! my laptop is fesity!
<BluesKaj> NightBird,does it work ? :)
<NightBird> BluesKaj: well.... so far.... I think so
<chino> fdoving:  hang on let me try the prepend line above the request
<chino> i just need 127.0.01 and 192.168.1.1 to show up
<aaron_> finally figured out how to get my Belkin USB adapter working in Ubuntu
<chino> yea it worked!
<N6REJ> chino you removed the 127.0.1.1?
<c1|freaky> is there any gui tool with which i can generate a personal keypair? kgpg cant do that it seems
<chino> fdoving:  am i going to cause some kind of dns loop if i have dnsmasq look at /etc/resolve.conf and it has it self listed in there ?
<c1|freaky> nm
<fdoving> chino: probably won't work well.
<FragUPlenty> anyone else need to know how to get belkin USB wireless working in Kubuntu
<fdoving> chino: but, the local machine doesn't use dnsmasq anyway.. so i think it'll work.
<user__> hey all.  im trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (LG f1) and cannot get past the network interface screen.  any help on how to get it detected?????  it a built in ethernet port.
<DaSkreech> leighton: ok prefere CLI or GUI?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ping
<chino> fdoving:  i want the local machine to ask dns masq on 127.0.0.1 for dns information ... but ... i would like dnsmasq to dynamically get a new dns server if this guy joins a differn'et wireless network
<nixternal> pongalong DaSkreech
<leighton> gui
<DaSkreech> NightBird: Update tool?
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What X did 6.06 ship with?
<nixternal> hahaha, are you kidding me? I can't even remember Edgy ;p  I would say 7.0
<NightBird> DaSkreech: I started to, but my school's network uses websense, which stops it from pulling the updates after ~30 or so packages downloaded...
<nixternal> Edgy was 7.1
<NightBird> and so it was easier to deal with if I just did it via apt-get
<fdoving> chino: then prepend 127.0.0.1 to resolv.conf. i think that'll work.
<DaSkreech> nixternal: leighton has an error that says upgrade to X 6.8
<DaSkreech> on 6.06
<nixternal> hrmm
<user__> hey all.  im trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (LG f1) and cannot get past the network interface screen.  any help on how to get it detected?????  it a built in ethernet port.
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<nixternal> just use tty1-6 and emacs for everything ;p
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Yeah i'm lost
<DaSkreech> leighton: Press Alt+Space and type adept then press enter
<chino> ok idk right now i got it working ok i gues and i got 127.0.0.1 prepended in ther and i told dnsmasq not to look at resolve and manuelly setup the 192.168.1.1. in there so that should all work fine and if he needs to hop on aother wireless net then the resolve.conf will still have the other one listed there so it will try all of them if dnsmasq doens't work
<[Naigovan] > I have problems on a laptop with VIA CPU
<chino> but i really like dnsmasq to pick up a dynamic dns server and use 192.168.1.1 allways
<chino> and have the local system look at dnsmasq
<[Naigovan] > everytime i try to compile anything it just hangs!
<leighton> done
<nixternal> !xorg dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> !info xorg dapper
<ubotu> Package xorg does not exist in dapper
<DaSkreech> leighton: you put in your password?
<nixternal> !info xserver dapper
<ubotu> Package xserver does not exist in dapper
<DaSkreech> !info xorg-xserver dapper
<ubotu> Package xorg-xserver does not exist in dapper
<leighton> yep
<user__> hey all.  im trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on a laptop (LG f1) and cannot get past the network interface screen.  any help on how to get it detected?????  it a built in ethernet port.
<DaSkreech> !info xserver-xorg dapper
<BluesKaj> user__, are you doing a net install or disk install
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 344 kB
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> 7.0
<user__> BluesKaj: a disk install
<DaSkreech> leighton: click fetch updates
<nixternal> haha, I was right!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: urok!
<nixternal> luck ;)
<[Naigovan] > it installs and kernel works finr untill i run make
<leighton> done ...load updates
<BluesKaj> user__ choose dhcp  for ethernet
<DaSkreech> leighton: filter on xserver and tell me what version xserver-xorg is
<user__> BluesKaj: how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> isn't there a list of thet ype of internet connection you can choose?
<[Naigovan] > is there a way i can get it to work fine on VIA laptop&
<Towelie> plz help: how could i delete installed programms like openoffice from the kbuntu install iso/CD ?
<user__> BluesKaj: let me go see beyond this red screen if i select okay, one moment
<leighton> 7.0.0 ?????   whats going on ?
<DaSkreech> leighton: Yeah that's what I'm thinking
<DaSkreech> leighton:  can you join me in #kubuntu-devel
<user__> BluesKaj: nope, im on the :configure the netwrok" step, there is not optioons for dhcp if i go beyond that point
<user__> or before it
<BluesKaj> user__ , eth0 ?
<user__> BluesKaj: normally that would come up, but its a laptop.  the message says that an ethernet device cannot be detected
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: is there a variant of ubuntu I can use on a old k6-383 laptop?  xfce would be fine
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: I only want it as a server not anything else, its only going to run sql-ledger
<DaSkreech> N6REJ: doesn't really matter what you run on it then
<DaSkreech> N6REJ: You need a GUI?
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: hmmm... actually NO! cause sql uses apache
<eagles0513875> HATES ATI
<DaSkreech> N6REJ: Grab any *buntu alternate cd and install a server
<user__> BluesKaj: " no network interface detected.  the installation was unable to find a network device.  you may need to load a specific module for your network card. "
<N6REJ> I tried edgy but it installs ok, but when on reboot it gets stuck in endless reboot
<DaSkreech>  it doesn't install anything gui (the ubuntu-server package) and you can do what you want on it
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: yeah, I choose lamp
<DaSkreech> N6REJ: otherwise look at Delios or vectorlinux
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: are they debian variants?
<Paco> hey, can anyone help me install bootsplash
<Paco> ive downloaded evrything
<Paco> but when i put ./configure
<Paco> i get
<Paco> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<Paco> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<N6REJ> Paco: have you installed "build-essential"
<Paco> build-essential? (nope):P
<N6REJ> Paco: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DaSkreech> !bootsplash
<user__> BluesKaj: ???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: I'm going by the cpp error, assuming that he doesn't have the build tools installed
<Paco> N6RE: k cheers, installed that, ill try again now
<N6REJ> Paco: gl
<DaSkreech> N6REJ: yeah I was just seeing if there was an easy way to install bootsplash
<N6REJ> DaSkreech: there was a time not too long ago I used to build EVERYTHING, man I don't miss those days.
<Admiral_Chicago> afternoon everyone
<Paco> ok.......now i get the error...
<Paco> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Paco> i think i got this b4 while doin something else
<Paco> any help?
<Paco> :P
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Dood!
<BluesKaj> user__ , dunno what to tell you , my experience with a network card not being recognized usally happens after the install not during
* DaSkreech goes to Lunch! Seeya
<N6REJ> paco install X LOL
<[Naigovan] > wow someone is going to lunch we've got like 1 23 am here -))))
<N6REJ> Paco: go find out what its dependencies are and install all of them first
<N6REJ> 12:20 here
<[Naigovan] > timezones rock -)
<Paco> THANKS ppl :D im off.....i think i might found an answer on ubuntu forums....jst gotta install some basic packages :D
<Paco> cheers :D
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, .. user__ can't get past this during his install :  the message says that an ethernet device cannot be detected
<N6REJ> how do you get back to *nix when you install winblows to a primary drive AFTER installing *nix?  Nix is on drive 2
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: hello
<[Naigovan] > grub-install -root /dev/blabla
<BluesKaj> gotta get grub back
<[Naigovan] > ?
<N6REJ> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<N6REJ> thanks guys
<N6REJ> dumb questioon
<jontec> I've installed libxine-extracodecs.. any reason why amaroK is giving me a "cannot play mp3" error>
<jontec> ?
<N6REJ> well, I'm off to install windblows
<[Naigovan] > M$ sucks -)
<user__> BluesKaj: ok, thanks for the help.  so my plan is to install the base system etc, see if it works afterwards, and if not, find out shy, load whut i need on a usb kay and transfer said needed files
<user__> hopefully that works
<Admiral_Chicago> jontec: apt-cache policy libxine-extracodecs tells you what
<BluesKaj> user__ , yeah best to install first then we can help configure stuff after
<BluesKaj> N6REJ. windoes gonna hide the bootloader on the MBR
<N6REJ> [Naigovan] : I agree but I ahve to use it for photoshop
<[Naigovan] > N6REJ: I use a Mac for that -)))
<BluesKaj> right , there still are some things windows is needed for
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: I printed the recovering after install thing... the only thing that bothers me is w$ is going to be on drive 1 and nix is on drive 2
<BluesKaj> boot drive 2 first :)
<N6REJ> [Naigovan] : wanna send me a copy? :D  my mac would love it!
<N6REJ> then I could throw windblows away!
<BluesKaj> smart..ss answer , but I couldn't resist :)
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: lol
<N6REJ> If I have to I guess I can always reinstall, its only several hours of work after all
<[Naigovan] > -)))))))
<BluesKaj> :(
<N6REJ> HOPEFULLY I'll be back in an hour or so.
<N6REJ> l8tr
<borgus> How do you set qt4 to be the default qt in the system (for development purposes)?
<skarface> how do I set up the wireless to connect automatically?
<bigdad1e_> is there anyway to burn a picture on the front side of a cd?
<BluesKaj> !wireless | skarface
<ubotu> skarface: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pauljw> lightscribe, if your dvd burner is capable bigdad1e
<bigdad1e_> lightscribe?
<bigdad1e_> how do i find out if it is?
<eagles0513875> !lightscribe
<BluesKaj> is there one for linux ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hitmanWilly> bigdad1e: itll say on the drive
<eagles0513875> those drives r rather nice
<hitmanWilly> bigdad1e: its just an HP thing as far as i know
<eagles0513875> not true
<pauljw> yes, there's one for linux, just used mine tonight  :)
<eagles0513875> ive seen other companies that produce drives that r light scribe
<eagles0513875> not limited to hp anymore
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: news to me
<eagles0513875> im serious
<bigdad1e_> i have an acer aspire e360
<BluesKaj> my dvd drive has the capability but never used it
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: thats cool
<eagles0513875> how many of u know what it is lol
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: don't much care for HP anyway
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> anybody want me to explaine what this technology is
<bigdad1e_> what will it say on the drive?
<pauljw> http://www.lightscribe.com/
<eagles0513875> lol
<bigdad1e_> thanks
<BluesKaj> "lightscribe dvd writer "
<eagles0513875> i wanna get one so badly
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: takes forever to burn tho
<eagles0513875> ya but its worth it
<eagles0513875> no more paper labes or spending money on expensive ink cartridges
<hitmanWilly> eagles0513875: meh
<pauljw> you'll also need lightscribe media so it has the special compound on the label side which the drive burns when you turn it upside down in the burner
<eagles0513875> lol and the labels will never fade
<eagles0513875> yep that too
<BluesKaj> bah  rpms :(
<eagles0513875> u have alien
<BluesKaj> yeah, but never used it
<eagles0513875> go ahead and try it
<eagles0513875> alien -d --scripts name of pkg
<eagles0513875> its rather nice
<eagles0513875> and then ull see a debian output file
<eagles0513875> i mean a pkg and u right click on it and there is an install option
<acemo> My cpu can jump from 150 to 1000mhz, but its max speed is 1666mhz, can anyone help me fix this?
<eagles0513875> acemo that is the thermal throtelling
<eagles0513875> it slows ur cpu down to prevent overheating
<eagles0513875> and the cause of the throtelling is due to lots of dust
<eagles0513875> acem do u have a can of compressed air
<delight> edgy-feist upgrade went smooth except that on kde on logout it give me only logout know ... no shutdown no restart :-D
<eagles0513875> delight u sure u didnt hit wrong button by mistake
<hitmanWilly> acemo: in other words, try cleaning the inside of you comp
<delight> no no ... whenever i go on kde logout it gives me a one button "dialog"
<delight> which lets me logout
<eagles0513875> ya that is ur best bet
<acemo> eagles, thats not the problem, i had it running on 1666mhz earlier today, someone helped me make it possible to run at lower speeds, but now its max is 1000mhz (its a laptop)
<delight> on gnome everything is still ok thou
<eagles0513875> oh
<eagles0513875> what kinda processor
<acemo> core duo
<delight> only kde give me that no shutdown ... its an old machine amd duron 800
<eagles0513875> interesting
<delight> oh wasn't for me
<eagles0513875> humm
<hitmanWilly> acemo: also, try running conky which will give you a more accurate cpu rating
<hitmanWilly> acemo: at least it does for me
<eagles0513875> since his processor is duel core wouldnt each core run at 800 mhz
<eagles0513875> for combined total of 1.6ghz
<acemo> hitmanwilly: installing now
<acemo> eagles, no both cores can run at 1666mhz
<PF-Away> is there any noticeable gain in using prelink in kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> does ur comp have little props so that there is a gap between the surface its on and the fan holes on the bottom
<acemo> acemo@acemo:~$ conky
<acemo> Conky: desktop window (140000f) is subwindow of root window (ef)
<acemo> Conky: drawing to desktop window
<acemo> Conky: drawing to single buffer
<acemo> then it stopped the output, but application didnt close yet
<eagles0513875> make sure nothing is blocking the fans underneath the machine
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: prelink = debatable.
<eagles0513875> also what might help ace would be getting a cooling pad
<PF-Away> ok
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: it will help, but whether it will help enough for you to notice?
<PF-Away> 8 ms is what i need, according to ck;)
<acemo> eagles, the heat is not the problem..
<PF-Away> as in con kolivas, the dude with the kernel patches
<PF-Away> i think it was 8 ms
<eagles0513875> ace i have my laptop on a pad and im running at 2ghz but when im not on the pad though my processing power is cut back to 1ghz
<eagles0513875> what did u doearly that allowed ya to hit 1.6
<acemo> well
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: you can check apps with ldd [path to binary] , the longer the list of libraries it loads, the more prelinking will help.
<PF-Away> ok
<acemo> it just ran at 1.66ghz, till someone helped me make it be able to run at lower speeds, now it just runs at 125mhz to 1ghz
<PF-Away> LeeJunFan: how long is "long"?
<eagles0513875> remember what u did to trigger that
<PF-Away> dolphin has 46
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: ldd /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<PF-Away> ldd `which bash` | wc -l returns 4, compared to most kde apps with 30-40
<acemo> i putted p4-clockmod to /etc/modules
<acemo> and, installed cpufreqd
<eagles0513875> remove the p4clockmod
<eagles0513875> and c if that does anything
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: yeah /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin is another biggie.
<acemo> brb eagle
<PF-Away> you wouldn't happen to have any stats on how much percentage of startup time in most programs is used for loading libs?
<PF-Away> 62 libs is a lot
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: I used to prelink all mine, I think I suffered from plecibo effect though - I thought it was faster but it probably really wasn't.
<eagles0513875> ok ace
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: sry, I dont.
<PF-Away> LeeJunFan: i used prelink on gentoo, but it wasn't that much difference
<PF-Away> what i did notice a difference in, however, was using a kernel with con-kolivas patchset
<PF-Away> you wouldn't happen to know if ubuntu's default kernel has it?
<Phoenix92x> hi, I'm running Kubuntu Edgy with kernel v 2.6.17-11 and am experiencing huge loads on my RAM that have begun to affect my ability to even ping anything (results in "no buffer space available" or something similar) On initial login 440 or so out of 2048 megs of memory is in use. If I simply leave the system alone and don't interact with it, 7 hours later it will have ~1800 MB of RAM in use. I've looked through ps aux and I
<Phoenix92x> don't see anything using huge amounts of RAM. What should I do about this?
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: no, I've never heard of it.
<Alonea> anyone use cvscedega?
<PF-Away> Alonea: why would anyone want to use any cedega?
<acemo> ok.. its running at 1000mhz / 1666mhz again
<Alonea> PF-Away: Play windows games...
<PF-Away> afaik, at the moment Wine has better support for 3d-stuff
<Alonea> PF-Away: I heard someone was playing oblivion with it.
<Alonea> PF-Away: and the cvs is free.
<PF-Away> Alonea: but does the CVS version include everything needed to play Oblivion?
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: I didn't recognize the name, but I remember reading about a scheduler rewrite - something Linus said. Isn't that patch included in upcoming 2.6.21?
<acemo> eagles0513875: u know speedstep-centrino?
<PF-Away> i thought they pried out some stuff of the cvs version
<eagles0513875> no i dont
<Alonea> PF-Away: i dunno. thats not my problem. I just reinstalled my system and when I do the sh WineCVS.sh I get an error
<eagles0513875> did that help any
<Alonea> test: 43: ==: unexpected operator
<Alonea> WineCVS.sh: 48: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<acemo> yes, it did put it back to old things
<PF-Away> LeeJunFan: ck has a lot of patches, including a better scheduler for desktop systems
<PF-Away> Alonea: try updating cvs
<PF-Away> probably a buggy commit
<eagles0513875> still not back up to 1.6
<Alonea> PF-Away: ok, I more than likely didn't get all the cvs packages it wanted...i get confused with the packages menu sometimes
<acemo> its on 1.66ghz again yes
<acemo> but, i cant let it run below 1ghz now :(
<PF-Away> LeeJunFan: http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/
<Alonea> PF-Away: on what to install that is
<eagles0513875> humm
<eagles0513875> go ahead and install it again
<eagles0513875> i have a feeling that has something to do with the thermal throtel setting
<eagles0513875> br need to restart my computer
<dhq> is there any plugin for konqueror to run vbscript
<aaron_> how come my FPS is so low when I try and play Games in Ubuntu with Radeon 9250
<slow-motion> n8
<aaron_> I mean Quake 3 runs at 2 fps
<aaron_> doesnt seem right
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: yeah, I'm reading about him now. Must be a pretty smart guy, a doctor by day, a kernel hacker by hobbie. hehe
<PF-Away> ;)
<acemo> aaron_ u got graphic card drivers installed?
<PF-Away> he knows a lot about human/computer interaction
<kristjan> hey, how can i change my keyboard layout
<kristjan> with xmodmap
<hitmanWilly> aaron_: do you have the 3D drivers running?
<kristjan> if i just type in xmodmap <filename>, it doesn't really change in kubuntu, while it does in ubuntu
<PF-Away> aaron_: run "glxinfo | grep ire"
<leighton> Hi  MANCHICKEN
<manchicken> Howdy.
<PF-Away> what are you doing in that man suit?
<aaron_> ok
<leighton> sorted the xorg
<leighton> had to add the following lines to xorg.conf
<aaron_> ok did that
<Alonea> DaSkreech: back again.
<Phoenix92x> right now for instance all Im running as a user is terminal, konqueror, konversation, firefox and gaim
#kubuntu 2007-03-25
<Phoenix92x> and 1.5GB out of my 2GB of memory is in use
<leighton> Section "Extensions"
<Phoenix92x> I don't know what to do about it
<PF-Away> Phoenix92x: drop firefox
<leighton> Options "Composite" "Enable"
<leighton> EndSection
<hitmanWilly> Phoenix92x: that could just be RAM caching
<leighton> all works ok now
<Phoenix92x> ok I'll close it and see if there's a difference
<Phoenix92x> but what I mentioned earlier didn't involve firefox at all
<Phoenix92x> it went from 440 to 1900 overnight with no userspace processes running
<leighton> Manchicken any idea how to get an app to autostart ...ie the wireless manager
<PF-Away> Phoenix92x: the linux kernel always tries to use as much ram as possible
<PF-Away> it's quicker
<Phoenix92x> ahhh
<aaron_> is direct rendering supposed to be off
<Phoenix92x> well that helps some in my understanding
<hitmanWilly> Phoenix92x: it'll free up when you try to run something
<Phoenix92x> it only freed up about 30 mb
<PF-Away> a copy of pages in ram is kept on disk, so it can be quickly swapped out, but it's quicker to keep most in ram
<Phoenix92x> hmmm
<PF-Away> pre-fetching
<manchicken> leighton: Move it into ~/.kde/Autostart
<manchicken> leighton: Err, copy its .desktop file there
<Phoenix92x> it gets to a point where I cant ping something because there "isnt enough buffer space"
<hitmanWilly> Phoenix92x: ok, that is weird
<Phoenix92x> ya
<ins-dragonclaw> Alright. Frustration has set in. Does anyone know how to sync contacts from a sony ericsson k750i to Kontact?
<aaron_> or is there a way I can turn on direct rendering
<Phoenix92x> it did only happen after running ktorrent for a while
<Phoenix92x> no ktorrent runs at all, no bufferspace problem for that session
<hitmanWilly> Phoenix92x: have you rebooted since then?
<Phoenix92x> yes, multiple times
<leighton> thanks manchicken
<Phoenix92x> tried it with kde and kde+xgl
<manchicken> Not a problem.
<Phoenix92x> same thing did it
<hitmanWilly> hmmm
<aaron_> so wait who here knows how to turn on direct rendering
<aaron_> or is that not the problem why I get like 2fps
<Phoenix92x> part of it was I didn't know the linux kernel tried to use as much memory as it could
<Phoenix92x> so seeing 1500/2000 RAM used normally kind of freaked me out
<PF-Away> Phoenix92x: i have memory/cpu/swap monitoring always down in kicker, and it kind of explains things
<Phoenix92x> what's really odd to me though is that I can't see anything using more than say...200 Megs of ram in ps aux
<Phoenix92x> and there are only 2 200MB items
<Phoenix92x> PF-Away, could you please explain? I've heard about kicker but I don't knwo what ti is
<PF-Away> Phoenix92x: it's the bar at the bottom of the screen
<Phoenix92x> ohhh
<PF-Away> Phoenix92x: you can add "applets" to it
<Phoenix92x> how did the mem/cpu/swap monitoring explain things?
<Phoenix92x> interesting, could you please tell me how to add applets to it?
<PF-Away> Phoenix92x: my memory is always full;)
<PF-Away> Phoenix92x: right click ,add applets
<PF-Away> Add Applet to Panel
<Phoenix92x> on the bar?
<PF-Away> yup
<Phoenix92x> PF-Away, thanks, I'll try that
<Phoenix92x> well I'm definitely less worried now
<PF-Away> ;)
<PF-Away> LeeJunFan: ""UPDATE 1/2/07: Prelink is no longer necessary in Feisty. Feisty uses a new linking mechanism called DT_GNU_HASH which dramatically speeds up the linking process without the need for continuously running the prelink program."
<Phoenix92x> I'm about to take this laptop back to college and I hadn't noticed the memory usage and I thought I was screwed, lol
<PF-Away> ;)
<LeeJunFan> PF-Away: wow.
<PF-Away> LeeJunFan: i had to enable a custom overlay ("repository") with an experimental GCC/GLIBC and lots of funny patches in gentoo to get that hash-tingy
<PF-Away> *thingy
<PF-Away> in gentoo
<ins-dragonclaw> Gentoo just killed someone
<LeeJunFan> a kitten
<PF-Away> gentoo kills kittens everyone someone thinks
<PasNox> hi
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: there ?!
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: yeah.
<PF-Away> imho, every install of ?ubuntu should come with an offline snapshot of the ubuntuguide.org
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: i have comment the eth0 part so now there is no longer error on service restart
<Alonea> PF-Away: okies, I figured it out..its recompiling now..
<PF-Away> good stuff
<PasNox> but there is always the problem: no wifi connection at startup, i have checked the services via kde control panel
<PasNox> and it seem that networking service was not activated ( why ?! )
<PasNox> i have activated it
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: your wifi was eth1 right?
<PasNox> but conenction is not done again :| i don t know where to chekc nox
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: yes
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: what do you have to do to make it work manually?
<PasNox> now*
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: i need do: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jontec> okay, help me with this.... I've been messing with alsa for like three months and nothing is working.... now I have this problem with alsamixer after installing 1.0.13 alsa drivers, lib, and utils
<PasNox> is there a way i can check the startup service launch ?
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: do you have S##networking in /etc/rc2.d?
<jontec> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<PF-Away> what does the status of "v" mean?
<PF-Away> in aptitude
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: yes, tehre is : S50networking
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: hmm. Odd, it _should_ be starting from there.
<mischko> If I get a supported WiFi card, can Ubuntu/Kubuntu act as a wireless access point?
<LeeJunFan> mischko: yes
<crackhead_25__> hey, how does one unpack .sitx files in kubuntu???
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: i don't understand
<LeeJunFan> mischko: a prism or something atheros based.
<LeeJunFan> !sit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> hrm
<crackhead_25__> (.sitx = a stuffit compression from a mac)
<mischko> LeeJunFan: how to do the setup?
<crackhead_25__> anyone know how to unpack a .sitx (stuffit compression from a mac) file on kubuntu??
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: how i can be sure it was started, and track it ?
<LeeJunFan> mischko: depends really on what you want to support, putting the card in AP mode is as easy as iwconfig ath0 mode master
<Phoenix92x> another odd thing is happening. I've noticed recently (and just again a moment ago) that aptitude is telling me its keeping back a huge number of python packages. (which I can put on pastebin if someone wants to look at them). A) is this bad B) could someone help me figure out why and what to do about it please? thank you
<LeeJunFan> PasNox: /var/log/boot I think.
<soulrider> hi everyone
<mischko> LeeJunFan: I want to make it an ap and make my machine a wireless router for my house.
<soulrider> mischko: you want to convert that computer intoa  wireless router ?
<mischko> soulrider: yes.
<PasNox> LeeJunFan: Mar 23 19:27:49 rcS:  * Configuring network interfaces...        [80G
<soulrider> good idea, but i hope its an old computer, you dont wanna have an expensive router :P
<PasNox> Mar 23 19:27:49 rcS:  * Configuring network interfaces...        [80G
<PasNox>  [74G[ ok ] 
<mischko> soulrider: it's new and I'll be making it do more than just routing.
<LeeJunFan> mischko: you'll need to install and configure dhcpd3-server, use iptables to nat for the wireless, and enable forwarding. A good place to start is probably linux router how-to's.
<soulrider> ahhh, ok mischko
<mischko> LeeJunFan: I'm familiar with some of that.  Wireless specific config is not familiar.  How to make it only do 802.11b/g, not a, for instance?
<eilker> !visudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Assimilator> ello
<LeeJunFan> mischko: that's different per card. iwpriv mibs differ from manufacturer to manufacturer, so if I told you how to enable B only or G only on atheros it wouldn't work the same on prism2.
<mischko> Ok.  I think I'll be getting an atheros card.
<NightBird> hm.... xgl and bery don't seem to like feisty beta..
<aaron_> Is direct rendering what is stopping me from having good frames per second
<LeeJunFan> mischko: that would be my recommendation - I like the madwifi-ng drivers.
<mischko> LeeJunFan: these drivers use the ndiswrapper kludge?
<LeeJunFan> mischko: although I'm not sure I'd say the madwifi-ng is commercial quality driver just yet.
<LeeJunFan> mischko: no.
<Assimilator> yeah i got some issues with the beta
<mischko> LeeJunFan: I'm ok with non-commercial quality. I have a wireless router to fall back on if it doesn't go well.
<mischko> Is Prism better supported?
<LeeJunFan> I've been using madwifi-ng on a single board access point I made for outdoor use (I own a wireless ISP), and it's a good thing that thing has a hardware watchdog to reboot when the madwifi drivers oops.
<NightBird> hm... I think I might have found the problem.... fglrx didn't load properly..
<LeeJunFan> mischko: prism is more stable, the firmware is in the card usually.
<NightBird> because it's meant for the 2.6.17 kernel, and not the 2.6.20 kernel it's running oh...
<mischko> LeeJunFan: Who makes prism based cards?
<Assimilator> tried to install stuff from adept and it crashed and now adept want load in write mode saying there is still another instance of adept running I tried to find the running process to shut it down but no sucess the only way I could fix it was to reinstall kubuntu
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | assimilator
<ubotu> assimilator: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Assimilator> ahh ok
<Phoenix92x> my  laptop (Dell latitude D610) has a media bay hard drive which used to be detected under linux and now isnt, is still detected by windows. 40GB FAT partition, 40GB Ext3 partition. Any ideas?
<Assimilator> i'm not sure if i'm happy with KDE anyway I may slip back to ubuntu
<NightBird> o_O
<eagles0513875> O_o
<NightBird> I just tried 'sudo ifdown eth0' and I got the message that it's not configured... so I try 'sudo ifup eth0' and I get the message that it's already configured
<Phoenix92x> I'll be back in a moment
<NightBird> ok
<m03> <- kubuntu virgin
<m03> lovin it
<NightBird> congrats
<gravygoat> nice m03
* NightBird heads out
<m03> just had some issues with my wlan0, but all sorted now everything's working great
<gravygoat> Anyone tried installing beryl from the feist universe repo?  Looks like beryl-plugins is missing
<jhutchins> m03: You on Edgy or Feisty?
<m03> Edgy
<Freeza^> is kubuntu herd 5 cd the same as kubuntu 7.04 beta cd?
<m03> btw what is the default root password? I do `su` and it asks me for a pass that I never had the option to set
<Skuller> hey guys. i added a repo this morning to get the latest version of nvidia drivers (not authenticated ones ofcourse, so i could get some features used by beryl to work), but those drivers screwed up my X big time. they messed up the sync rates and also the screen size went nuts (53hz), the borders of the screen frames were bent inwards, etc. Currently i am using 'nv' as my driver. what should i do?, switch back to the
<gravygoat> m03 use your own password
<Skuller> previous nvidia drivers? if yes then how?
<m03> that is what I assumed
<Freeza^> you dont need su on debian based systems
<m03> but I get authentication failure
<Freeza^> just do sudo before the command
<gravygoat> m03 ah, sorry do sudo
<Freeza^> and it will ask for your password
<m03> ah
<m03> ty
<m03> sometimes i just wanna be root!
<jhutchins> !sudo | m03
<ubotu> m03: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mherweg> sudo bash
<jhutchins> !kdesu | m03
<ubotu> m03: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<m03> thanks for that jhutchins
<jhutchins> mherweg: Actually, that's not really a good idea, see the sudo page for why.  There is another way.
<m03> how about sudo nano /etc/shadow
<jhutchins> m03: Glad to be of help.
<m03> lol j/p
<ins-dragonclaw> *inhales*
<ins-dragonclaw> Can anyone help with Kontact?
<m03> by the way anyone play with kftpgrabber?
<Freeza^> so which is newer? kubuntu-7.04-beta-desktop-i386.iso or feisty-desktop-i386.iso
<jhutchins> m03: The actual root account password is locked so you can't log in or su -.
<m03> love it
<gravygoat> what's the question about kontact
<jhutchins> Freeza^: Dunno, we're still Edgy support here.
<ins-dragonclaw> i want to sync my k750i contacts to kontact. apparently all i need is multisync, but i;m still having a hard time
<m03> wow konversation has a built in console :))
<jhutchins> Freeza^: I'd guess that feisty-desktop might be Gnome.
<Tm_T> Freeza^: #ubuntu+1 for that thanks
<Freeza^> ok
<aaron> I restarted my comp and am suddenly in Gnome please I need help
<m03> haha
<soulrider> Freeza^: maybe you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<aaron> I tried editing like xorg-driver fglxr or somethign
<soulrider> aaron: you want KDE ?
<aaron> yea
<soulrider> aaron: log out and in session type select KDE :P
<aaron> I have Kubuntu and suddenly I am in gnome
<ins-dragonclaw> I think i finally figured out why people like KDE more
<ins-dragonclaw> it has a cute mascot :)
<aaron> ok so I would have to disable autologin so how do I do that without acces to the preferences
<soulrider> lol ins-dragonclaw i dont find it to be that cute
<aaron> I cant get at em
<ins-dragonclaw> ahh
<jhutchins> aaron: Should be selectable when you log in if you have both.
<ins-dragonclaw> it's relative
<soulrider> aaron: cant you log out ?
<jhutchins> aaron: If you log out, not shut down, you should get a login screen where you can select it.
<soulrider> aaron: you could also remove GNOME and restart
<soulrider> aaron: managed to do it ?
<aaron> it booted into gnome again
<N6REJ> BluesKaj: you still here?
<soulrider> did you restart or log out ?
<ins-dragonclaw> oh i'm getting somewhere
<ins-dragonclaw> does this make sense to anyone?
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: uhm ?
<ins-dragonclaw> Library files for "libmultisynkpart.la" not found in paths.
<ins-dragonclaw> Ctrl+c was being difficult
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: what are you trying to do ?
<ins-dragonclaw> sync my phone contacts to Kontact
<soulrider> oh, i cant help you there =/
<ins-dragonclaw> :|
<N6REJ> anyone care to help me get my dual boot working?
<aaron> ok got it
<soulrider> linux hates my nokia 3100:P
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<soulrider> N6REJ: sure
<aaron> that was a close one I was like what the gnome, nooooo
<aaron> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay. how the hell do i get apt-get to work?
<N6REJ> hiya soulrider.. haven't spoken to you in a while... look here... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11922/
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: whata re you trying to install ?
<ins-dragonclaw> multisync
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: sudo apt-get install or what ever
<soulrider> N6REJ: just a sec, i decided to use IRSII, udnno why, let me get on Konversation :P
<N6REJ> k
<Betzefer> any one needs help ?
<soulrider> im back
<soulrider> N6REJ: can you please paste that link agai n?
<N6REJ> that was fast lol
<ins-dragonclaw> my Konsole has a pretty 3D matrix backdrop...
<N6REJ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11922/
<ins-dragonclaw> Reading state information... Done
<ins-dragonclaw> E: Couldn't find package multisync
<ins-dragonclaw> apt-get can't find anything
* N6REJ stop flooding the channel with pastebins LOL
<Tm_T> soulrider: I wonder how using irssi restrict you to open links...
<ins-dragonclaw> 2 lines!
<ins-dragonclaw> ok i'll make it 1 next time :)
<soulrider> Tm_T: i dont think i can clickt hem, can i ?
<Tm_T> ins-dragonclaw: 2 is fine
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: sudo apt-cache search multi sync
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Tm_T> soulrider: with klipper you can doubleclick, but err, you can copy&paste ;--P
<soulrider> N6REJ: ill be back in a sec, hold on please
<N6REJ> k
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> it's the KitchenSync of apps ;)
<jhutchins> !software | ins-dragonclaw
<ubotu> ins-dragonclaw: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<m03> I found my distro :) I'm happy finally
<ins-dragonclaw> now i know for sure that Kubuntu comes with -everything-
<N6REJ> lol
<jhutchins> !repos | ins-dragonclaw
<ubotu> ins-dragonclaw: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<m03> only thing I don't like is it comes with too much
<ins-dragonclaw> jhutchins: ?
<ins-dragonclaw> ubotu - bookmarked. I just want to get one thing working at a time
<aaron> ok so now all I need to know is how to enable direct rendering
<ins-dragonclaw> m03 - SUSE comes with too much :/
<aaron> since I think that is why I get such low fps
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: what does multisync do that makes it so good
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw: You'll probably want to enable universe and multiverse, and you may want to add some third-party ones.
<jhutchins> !easysources | ins-dragonclaw
<ubotu> ins-dragonclaw: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ins-dragonclaw> N6REJ: makes my SE-K750i and Kontact talk
<m03> indeed it does
<m03> i've been in a SUSE mess before
<ins-dragonclaw> jhutchins: what's with all the ! ? lol
<N6REJ> cell phone?
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw: Ubotu, the channel bot, is triggered by !keyword.
<jhutchins> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<N6REJ> !ubotu | ins-dragonclaw
<ubotu> ins-dragonclaw: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Phoenix92x> I'm running edgy on my laptop which has a media bay which I have an 80 GB HD for, a DVDRW a floppy drive and a 2nd battery. I'd like to be able to eject the hard drive for instance once I've unmounted all its partitions. Yet when I eject the drive I check /dev and sdb, sdb1 and sdb2 are still listed. Does ayone have any idea what I can do about that? Same goes for the DVD drive. (it will still think scd0 is there) Is there any
<Phoenix92x> way anyone can think of that I would be able to switch these drives without having to reboot?
<ins-dragonclaw> source-o-matic has one major problem - it's Ubuntu. I'm on KUbuntu
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: Kubuntu is UBUNTU with KDE instead of gnome  Thats the only diff
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: same with edubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<ins-dragonclaw> N6REJ: GNOME apps have a hellish time on KDE. I don't want to download GNOME packages with apt-get
<Tm_T> ins-dragonclaw: well, Kubuntu uses mainly same sources anyway
<N6REJ> ins-dragonclaw: then don't install them.  use adept and you won't by default get gnome apps, read the descriptions before you blindly install soomething :D
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw: kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde instead of gnome, sources are much the same.
<Tm_T> ins-dragonclaw: + kubuntu.org extra
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> blindly install...
<eagles0513875> woot opengl is workin
<ins-dragonclaw> ANYway
<soulrider> N6REJ: im back, sorry
<ins-dragonclaw> bbiab - one of my daemons is being rebellious
<N6REJ> np
<soulrider> so whats the problem youre having ?
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: So the second device doesn't detect?
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: correct, and the first device isnt um...undetecting
<Phoenix92x> nice to see you again btw, you were really helpful last time we talked, thank you for that
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: less of a problem, except...
<N6REJ> soulrider: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11922/ I had to install kde BEFORE windows  ( long story ) and because of me putting windows on its own drive I'm having aproblem getting the dual booting to work now
<soulrider> ahh, thats easy to fix ^^
<soulrider> im guessing youre using the love CD now
<Tm_T> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: /dev usually has all kinds of dummy devices in it.
<tmbg_> heh, love CD.
<Phoenix92x> ok
<Phoenix92x> but yes then, it isnt detecting the new devices
<jhutchins> Yeah, I wonder if there's a way you can force it to re-scan the bus and detect them.
<jhutchins> Problem is they aren't generating a signal to the hotplug/udev system.
<soulrider> N6REJ: read the guide, if you dont udnerstand something just ask me
<tmbg_> jhutchins,  apropos MAKEDEV
<tmbg_> MAKEDEV (8)          - create devices
<N6REJ> soulrider: I'm reading... I'm on page 6? and its not functioning.  Am I doing the wrong method?
<soulrider> N6REJ: pm me, and ill explain there
<N6REJ> k
<sstchur> Does istanbul work under KDE?  I just installed and launched it, but it seems to do a whole lot of nothing
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: what would sending a kill -HUP signal to the hotplug/udev system do? would that make it rescan? Im kind of shooting in the dark here
<intelikey> eewh yuch i found two packages on my system that really slow down package install/removal    1. scrollkepper  2. gconf*
<m03> I have a question and it might be stupid
<m03> I just installed kftpgrabber
<m03> how would I add a shortcut inside the Internet menu within the K menu?
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: I think the problem is that your devices aren't on one of the buses that udev scans.  MAKEDEV does sound promising, man makedev and see if it makes any sense.  I would just give that a try (and if you have to, reboot).
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: I had an IBM like that, and I don't remember being able to hot-swap in Windows.
<intelikey> m03 kmenuedit ?
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: Ill give that a read, sounds promising
<m03> thank you intelikey
<jhutchins> Phoenix92x: kubuntu may have a higher-level tool for scannig for new hardware, I just don't know it well enough yet.
<Phoenix92x> hmm..ya I didnt think my Latitude D610 could do it in windows but I can right click on the "safely remove devices" thing and it goes fine
<intelikey> m03 not until you see if it works... i was guessing.
<intelikey> thus the "?"
<jhutchins> m03: It should have auto added, but you need to reload the menu.  THere's a dcop command that I can never remember, but logging out and back in does it.
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo dmesg | grep tty
<ins-dragonclaw> oops O.o
<jhutchins> m03: In fact, the script in the .deb _should_ run that command!
<intelikey> ins-dragonclaw habbit or do you just like sudo ?
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo is the meaning of Linux
<ins-dragonclaw> er, life*
<jhutchins> m03: Try running kbuildsycoca in a console, as user.
<jhutchins> (no sudo)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<jhutchins> m03: Or just from Alt-F2.
<plugs> Hey guys, i'm having trouble isntalling VNC, anybody familiar with it?
<jhutchins> ins-dragonclaw: Just make sure not to run GUI apps with it.
<ins-dragonclaw> <sarcasm> great. Kontact is -so- verbose in it's error messages </sarcasm>
<tmbg_> I'm familiar with vnc but not vnc on ubuntu
<jhutchins> !kdesu | ins-dragonclaw
<ubotu> ins-dragonclaw: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah - kdesu is familiar to me
<jhutchins> Good.
<ins-dragonclaw> but I use GUI apps from the GUI interface :)
<ins-dragonclaw> and now Kontact has suddenly gone mute again
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: press alt+f2 to launch one
<eagles0513875> anyone having open gl problems with their ati video card
<jhutchins> I've been trying to clean up some bad habits here.  People running gui apps as sudo because they don't work as user.  Generally there's no need to run a GUI app as root, except for configuration tools and editing config files.
<Skuller> hey guys. i added a repo this morning to get the latest version of nvidia drivers (not authenticated ones ofcourse, so i could get some features of beryl to work), but those drivers screwed up my X big time. they messed up the sync rates (53Hz) and also the screen size went nuts, the borders of the screen frames were bent inwards, etc. Currently i am using 'nv' as my driver. what should i do?, switch back to the previous
<Skuller> nvidia drivers? if yes then how?
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<jhutchins> later folks.
<ins-dragonclaw> thanks for the help, jhutchins
<soulrider> Skuller: remove the repo
<jhutchins> !fixres | skuller
<ubotu> skuller: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soulrider> then apt-get update
<sstchur> How do I fix this error when trying to launch Istanbul: "ImportError: No module named gconf"
<soulrider> remvoe nvidia-glx
<ins-dragonclaw> Press the Big Red Button
<soulrider> and install nvidia-glx
<soulrider> reconfiguring x might work too :P
<Skuller> soulrider: basically i switch back to the old genuine nvidia driver?
<soulrider> thats what i would do
<soulrider> what repo did you use ?
<m03> hm
<m03> so it should be in there?
<m03> but it isn't until I rehash the menu config?
<slylyias> My whole system is running REALLY laggy (virual elements) like all the windows seem to fade in and out frame by frame when ever I minimize them (for example), any idea what I should look for?
<m03_> lol now that's a lag right there ^^
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<m03_> m03 will ping out in like 20 secs
<intelikey> m03 could be in another local in the menu ?
<Kevlar> Okay
<ins-dragonclaw> ./nickserv ghost mo3 <password>
<ins-dragonclaw> i _think_
<ins-dragonclaw> if freenode is running Unreal and Anope
<slylyias> Anyone have any idea what I should be looking for?
<m03_> yeah it is I just dont mind the _
<m03_> lol
<slylyias> It's only in the past few days that it's been doing this.
<m03_> there
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> hehe
<ins-dragonclaw> it's sad. I used to be a server admin. Now i can't even remember simple nickserv commands =/
<ins-dragonclaw> shows you what 3 months can do...
<m03_> haha
<m03_> /ns help
<m03_> :)
<ins-dragonclaw> ok NOW i need to know what my phone's name is
<intelikey> well i totally borked dpkg...   or aptitude did.
<tmbg_> ins-dragonclaw, I was pretty sure it was the drugs. ;)
<ins-dragonclaw> :|
<Kevlar> HELP I'm trying to alter FIREFOX to use the player I want it to use to play realmedia files
<ins-dragonclaw> ...right
<intelikey> that's the last time i use aptitude.
<ins-dragonclaw> or it could be that the pc clock reads "02:29:08"
<ins-dragonclaw> :O
<ins-dragonclaw> 2.30 already!?!
<ins-dragonclaw> great
<m03_> lol kopete has 0 of my buddies
<m03_> but all of my groups
<Skuller> soulrider: deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit binary/
<slylyias> Sorry, I got disconnected there.
<ins-dragonclaw> okay... I know that sdptool browse will give lots of info about services on a bluetooth device. is there a similar command for USB devices?
<intelikey> lsusb ?
<m03_> jhutchins: it did add it, I must be blind or it took a while to show :P
<Kevlar> Anyone know anything about FIREFOX?
<slylyias> is there a way for me to tell what on my system is using how much of which system resources? (I'm sorry I'm new to ubuntu)
<intelikey> ins-dragonclaw what about the hardware browser ?
<intelikey> slylyias ksysguard
<intelikey> slylyias xtop top ps
<eagles0513875> sly hit ctrl esc
<Phoenix92x> jhutchins: makedev doesn't seem to do it as far as I can tell
<zerothis> Ctrl+Alt+Bksp doesn't seem to be working.
<Phoenix92x> mainly working with the makedev update command
<m03_> same with alt+f4
<slylyias> It seems like there is nothing out of the ordinary there, however all my graphics related events seem to be taking forever.
<intelikey> Phoenix92x makedev ?
<slylyias> Could it be I need to reinstall the graphics drivers?
<stra> hello
<slylyias> And if so how do I do that?
<Phoenix92x> intelikey: it was suggested as a possible tool to make the system rescan the bus
<intelikey> Phoenix92x i've never heard of makedev....    now  MAKEDEV might work.   but be careful where you run it.
<Phoenix92x> intelikey: sorry, MAKEDEV is what I meant
<intelikey> oh ok.
<eagles0513875> how can i add a channel to my list of fav channels
<ins-dragonclaw> okay. that was scary
<Phoenix92x> intelikey: it didnt seem to detect that sdb wasn't there anymore...(swappable HD via a media bay0
<intelikey> slylyias grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  will show what drivers you are using...
<slylyias> How can I reinstall my graphics drivers in kubuntu?
<intelikey> Phoenix92x modprobe the driver for it ?
<b0rt> hey there, any help on what to use for a kubuntu liveCD customization?
<tmbg_> slylyias, it seems like you can from synaptic
<Phoenix92x> intelikey: entirely unsure as to the driver for them, the devices are detected on boot for me normally
<intelikey> slylyias what drive are you using ?
<morvok> the sound of a 2gb hd groaning away.. ahh.. the memorys..
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<morvok> running it in a p4.. priceless.
<slylyias> I just grepped it and it hung
<slylyias> no outpit
<intelikey> Phoenix92x normally (there are exceptions) the driver/module name and hardware id are close enough to tab complete the module.
<slylyias> output even
<ins-dragonclaw> ok... lsusb -v dumps a -lot- of info. All i needed was a name :/
<intelikey> Phoenix92x using bash completion
<slylyias> What is synaptic?
<tmbg_> heh. I threw a 20mb hard disk on a pentium 200MHz back in the day.
<Phoenix92x> intelikey: not sure how I would attain the hardware id.
<tmbg_> it slowed the bus down so horribly
<Timba> Problem: Just booted today onto the Kubuntu-desktop and attempted to login. Screen flashed black as if to attempt to login, and comes right back to the login screen. Any suggestions?
<tmbg_> slylyias, it's a package manager.
<tmbg_> it's nice, I like it.
<intelikey> dmesg | less  and look.   or lshw | less   and look....
<intelikey> slylyias what command did you use ?   show me ?
<lunitik> Hey, is beryl's aquamarine currently on it's way into universe? I'd really like to use it...
<Phoenix92x> intelikey: after inserting the disk right?
<intelikey> yes
<Phoenix92x> ok
<Phoenix92x> I'll try that
<slylyias> Okay, fixed my typo, the grep says I'm using "kbd", "mouse" "wacom" "wacom" "wacom" and "nv"
<Phoenix92x> thank you
<intelikey> slylyias nv is the vidio driver.
<zerothis> did i get kick-banned ? did i do something wrong?
<slylyias> so how can I reinstall it?
<b0rt> how can i make a kubuntu liveCD customization? (select packages, customize look)
<Timba> Problem: Just booted today onto the Kubuntu-desktop and attempted to login. Screen flashed black as if to attempt to login, and comes right back to the login screen. Any suggestions?
<intelikey> slylyias konsole # usdo apt-get -u --reinstall --fix-missing install xserver-xorg-driver-nv
<eagles0513875> anyone use konversation
<b0rt> i do eagles0513875
<Agnostic> me
<lunitik> eagles0513875: yes...
<intelikey> but that's not likely to help you.  it is the answer to your question tho
<slylyias> intelikey:  What will help  me then?
<intelikey> !nv | slylyias
<ubotu> slylyias: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slylyias> intelikey: I don't have any idea what is wrong
<intelikey> if you want more out of your X read there ^
<slylyias> my X used to run fine, now it runs sllooooowww, what should I check?
<sstchur> how would i do an upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<intelikey> slylyias i don't either.   you are probably running beryl or something     i have no idea what you added.
<eagles0513875> lunitik how do i add a chanell to my list of channel
<eagles0513875> to the server list
<eagles0513875> its the #ubuntu-effects channel
<slylyias> what is beryl?
<DaSkreech> eagles0513875: Huh?
<lunitik> eagles0513875: 'edit' then simply hit 'add'
<Timba> Problem: Just booted today onto the Kubuntu-desktop and attempted to login. Screen flashed black as if to attempt to login, and comes right back to the login screen. Any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> !beryl | slylyias
<ubotu> slylyias: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<intelikey> slylyias ok it's not beryl then....
<eagles0513875> add where
<ins-dragonclaw> LOL
<DaSkreech> Timba: Can you login through the cli?
<eagles0513875> i dont have add as an option lunitik
<b0rt> eagles0513875: f2  edit and add all autoconnect channels as you want
<slylyias> I feel really stupid and tired, isn't there anyway I can fix this?
<eagles0513875> what u trying to fix
<eagles0513875> ty bort
<intelikey> slylyias what's wrong with it ?
<lunitik> eagles0513875: near the bottem 'auto join channels'
<slylyias> My x environment is running very slowly
<slylyias> like all the windows fade in frame by frame
<b0rt> edgy?
<slylyias> yes
<b0rt> slylyias: on aiglx?
<slylyias> what is aiglx?
<ins-dragonclaw> slylyias: did you turn window translucency on?
* slylyias is totally new to all this
<m03_> god I can't even tell you how much I love spilling water on myself
<zerothis> since ctrl+alt+bksp isn't working, is there another quick way to restart x? cli perhaps?
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<slylyias> I think I did, but I don't remember how.
<slylyias> How do I turn translucency off?
<DaSkreech> slylyias: Do you have firefox open?
<ins-dragonclaw> Alt+F3
<slylyias> yes
<ins-dragonclaw> Configure Window Behavious
<ins-dragonclaw> Translucency
<ins-dragonclaw> Behaivour* ^x2
<DaSkreech> zerothis: Do you know how to jump terminals?
<b0rt> so beryl on xgl?
<levi_> Any idea how to get Kaffiene/Amarok to play Mp3 files?
<ins-dragonclaw> levi_: install libxine-extracodecs
<zerothis> jump terminals? as in ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<slylyias> Woo hoo! I removed all the special effects!
<b0rt> f1-f6
<ins-dragonclaw> it'll need libmad0 and something else
<DaSkreech> zerothis: yup
<slylyias> Now it's all running quickly
<zerothis> yes, i can jump terminals
<ins-dragonclaw> that was quick, slylyias O.o
<slylyias> well, more quickly at least
<ins-dragonclaw> heheh
<m03_> anyone know of a good way of tunneling through a specified app?
<slylyias> What is aiglx?
<ins-dragonclaw> *no idea*
<DaSkreech> zerothis: jump to a terminal and do a sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ins-dragonclaw> 64MB onboard shared Video RAM doesn't lend itself to flashy GUI environments
<Timba> I'm attempting to login using "cli", I guess, command line comes up, after typing in loginname I get a "configuration error - unkown item 'FAIL_DELAY'".
<b0rt> slylyias: xgl and aiglx are gfx motors or sth like that
<b0rt> sorry for my english
<levi_> that didnt work.
<b0rt> xgl its like for high-end graphics card
<ins-dragonclaw> levi_: did you try playing an MP3 in Amarok?
<levi_> yeah
<levi_> and that failed too
<ins-dragonclaw> ctrl+Q and restart Amarok
<levi_> installing the codecs that way
<slylyias> I have a 7800 GTX (nvidia) with 256mb of graphical ram, should be able to handle a flashy gui, so what is wrong? Why won't it allow me to run X properly with all the effects?
<b0rt> aiglx is similar to direct3D
<b0rt> in wind0ws
<ins-dragonclaw> i can't remember the libxine-extracodecs dependancy tree ...
<tmbg_> slylyias, same card I have.
<b0rt> (cough)
<DaSkreech> b0rt: Not really :)
<levi_> Aha..
<levi_> I see..
<slylyias> So how do I set it up?
<levi_> though it said installation failed.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<levi_> It works anyway.. iunno..
<ins-dragonclaw> that's why Linux comes with human operators :)
<DaSkreech> Timba: Where is the command line?
<levi_> Im just gonna go with the luck I just had xD
<b0rt> DaSkreech: not?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<slylyias> tmbg_: How do I set it up?
<DaSkreech> b0rt: not really :)
<b0rt> what?
<b0rt> tell me. i want to learn =P
<levi_> thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> *sighs* I guess I have to create 150 contacts by hand... my phone flat-out refuses to sync
<djwilcox> libdvdcss2 is missing has it been taken down
<tmbg_> slylyias, I didn't have to do anything special. what have you changed?
<DaSkreech> b0rt: D3d is a API Like openGL
<Timba> DaSkreech: After I did a "Ctl-ALT-F6" I got a command line. That's the login commandline I'm seeing.
<m03_> alright guys thanks for the help you've provided
<m03_> cya soon
<DaSkreech> b0rt: xgl is a program that makes use of D3D or OpenGL
<DaSkreech> Timba: Ok good
<DaSkreech>  you put in your name and password?
<djwilcox> trying to install libdvdcss2 but it says the package is missing
<Timba> Yes...my login name. Then, I'm getting a configuration error - unknown item 'FAIL_DELAY'.
<Timba> But, then asks for my Password on the next line.
<DaSkreech> does it log you in with your password?
<slylyias> tmbg_: How do I check what I have changed?
<b0rt> oh ic, what about aiglx?
<intelikey> ic ?    ek ?
<DaSkreech> b0rt: You know X.org?
<Timba> But, after that...it appears to log me onto a command line, yes.
<b0rt> im on it
<DaSkreech> Timba: Hmm ok
<intelikey> o i c u r using letters 4 words
<tmbg_> slylyias, I guess you couuld back up your existing xorg.conf, and then run that script thingy to ask you a bunch of questions and generate a new xorg.conf. instructions are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> b0rt: Well AIGLX is a plugin or module for X.org that allows it to use OpenGL
<DaSkreech> XGL is a replacement for X.org that uses OpenGL
<b0rt> well then, u have made no differences
<zerothis> perfect, the kdm restart did the trick
<Alonea> what can I do if I am getting missing stuff from recycling bin or access denied?
<b0rt> ic
<DaSkreech> Timba: Alright can you do a tail on .xsession-errors
* DaSkreech hugs Alonea
* Alonea hugs DaSkreech back. ^___^
<Alonea> DaSkreech: my recycle bin still hates me..
<DaSkreech> What did it say about your matta?
<eilker> intelikey: were you in non-gui enviroment , right ? how can i be on irc in non-gui ?
<intelikey> eilker irssi
<Alonea> DaSkreech: The file or folder /home/alonea/.local/share/Trash/files/rockbox_1 does not exist.
<eilker> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Does it?
<ins-dragonclaw> so is Konversation!
<intelikey> eilker epic/bitchx    and xchat-text   as well as things like eggdrop can get you there
<intelikey> here
<intelikey> there
<Alonea> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> Alonea: What's the problem then?
<Alonea> DaSkreech: I can't empty my recycle bin at all now
* intelikey uses symlink to /dev/null for a trash can
<Alonea> intelikey: whats that do?
<eilker> intelikey: trying to find repo for it , coming there :)
<soulrider> Alonea: you can manually delete whats in your trash
<DaSkreech> Alonea: The black hole of doom
<DaSkreech> soulrider: I don't think that's the problem
<Alonea> soulrider: but then it just makes more copies and copies in there...
<soulrider> do this
<soulrider> go to
<soulrider> hold on, let me try and remember the location'
<Alonea> ./local/share/Trash/files place?
<soulrider>  ~/.local/share/Trash
<DaSkreech> :-)
<soulrider> select everything and press delete while holding shift
<DaSkreech> !paste | Timba
<ubotu> Timba: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> eilker repo for irssi ?  it's installed
<soulrider> this should bring build-essential installe dby default
<Alonea> soulrider: Access denied to /home/alonea/.local/share/Trash/files/rockbox_2/.svn/entries.
<intelikey> Alonea /dev/null is the black hole of the linux world  anything that goes in there is for ever gone.
<soulrider> intelikey: whats so awesome! :P
<Alonea> ooo, pretty black hole..
<soulrider> uhm
<intelikey> soulrider ?
<soulrider> maybe go there with a konsole and just do rm -r *.* ?
<intelikey> *.* is so M$'ish
<Alonea> soulrider: er, what if I do the delete thing you told me in kdesu konqueror?
<soulrider> damn, i hate the sounds form k3b!
<soulrider> intelikey: indeed
<soulrider> i never really learned to use rm here
<soulrider> i would have used del *.* on DOS when iw as 5 :P
<intelikey> and most things in trash would fail *.* test because they would have no . it the name.
<soulrider> intelikey: youre so right
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Umm replace them?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: replcae what ?
<soulrider> ah
<soulrider> the sounds
<DaSkreech> The sounds
<soulrider> uhm, no, i just forgot to disable them when i reinstalled
<Alonea> soulrider: ok, doing it in kdesu konqueror worked
<soulrider> cool Alonea
<intelikey> heh sounds in kde  hehhe... all i get is breaking glass  :)
<Alonea> now, hopefully the thing will work
<soulrider> Alonea: i dont know why, but my first installation of kubuntu wouldnt delete file,s just store them there! i found out while using filelight
<DaSkreech> intelikey: That's been banned at my office
<DaSkreech>  I use motorcycle sounds or peel out sounds now
<DaSkreech> They all hate me
<soulrider> intelikey: breaking glass? =/
<Alonea> soulrider: wierd.
<soulrider> the console beeps ?
<ins-dragonclaw> #kubuntu - 361 nicks (0 ops)
<Alonea> i hate the console beep, though it is funny when my whole entire computer science class jumped when it did it
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> we're in a state of anarchy...
<soulrider> LOL
<soulrider> lol ins-dragonclaw
<Alonea> sweet. no ops
<ins-dragonclaw> oO
<soulrider> yuu can call them, they come as fast as batman, but its like pressing the emergency stop button, you dont wanna do it
<Alonea> i bet
<ins-dragonclaw> how many of you are registered at http://counter.li.org ?
<soulrider> i kind of called them once :P
<Alonea> never heard of it ins-dragonclaw
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Tm_T> yes, I have heard ops can torture you to death etc
<Alonea> did you get bitched at soulrider?
<sebr> hmm, i can't seem to get encypted dvds to work under feisty - any tips?
<soulrider> i think i registered there once
<soulrider> no Alonea someone was spamming here lol
<soulrider> sebr: libcss?
<Alonea> soulrider: oh, ok. good
<Tm_T> !dvd | sebr
<ubotu> sebr: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soulrider> or libdecss whatever :P
<sebr> soulrider: yeah, but i don;t know where to find it
<zerothis> not just anarchy, forced anarchy
<soulrider> repos :_
<Tm_T> sebr: btw hi :)
<ins-dragonclaw> ...forced...
<sebr> hey Tm_T :) - long time...
<soulrider> i dont know why, but lately i cant download for the repos at more then 20kb a sec!
<soulrider> i was so happy that i got upgraded to 1mbit :P
<DaSkreech> Alonea: gtg?
<ins-dragonclaw> hey, is there an applet for the taskbar that shows bandwidth usage?
<sebr> Tm_T: those packages don't seem to be available for 7.04
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: no, but i use knetload
<soulrider> its wonderful!
<intelikey> yeah chan ops are not what you have to watch out for, it's the ircops that k-line ya for being... you.
<Tm_T> sebr: medibuntu is your friend
<sebr> what the hell is that
<Tm_T> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<soulrider> i havnt seen hawkwind in ages!
<zerothis> so where is the _proper_ place for a shell script that i create myself? /usr/bin/ ? something i want to type in terminal and/or hide in my menu so it can have a shortcut key?
<Tm_T> !ohmy | sebr
<ubotu> sebr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Alonea> DaSkreech: me, leave? never~!
<Tm_T> zerothis: ~/bin perhaps?
<ins-dragonclaw> soulrider:  xfce4-netload-plugin - network load monitor plugin for the Xfce4 panel <-- that one?
<soulrider> i would put it in /usr/bin but im messy and a terrible administrator :P
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: no, thats for the xfce panel! :P
<DaSkreech> Alonea: Good to go?
<intelikey> zerothis /usr/local/bin is notmally empty and in your path.  but do be sure and let root own the script and have th only write permission
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: sudo aptitude install knetload
<DaSkreech> The trash works?
<ins-dragonclaw> ahh
<Tm_T> intelikey: good point
<DaSkreech> Timba: poke
<zerothis> yes, forced. anarchy = no organised authority, forced anarchy =  no authority possible
<soulrider> zerothis: there is authority here, just hiding :P
<intelikey> notmally ???  normally  i meant
<ins-dragonclaw> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "knetload"
<ins-dragonclaw> nasty
<soulrider> but as you can see, no one ever goes berserk here, its a friendly place
<soulrider> i would like the world to be more like thic channel
* ins-dragonclaw hides the knife
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: you enavled universe/multiverse ?
<soulrider> !info knetload
<soulrider> lol ins-dragonclaw
<intelikey> soulrider just SHUT UP !
<ubotu> knetload: a network meter for Kicker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3-3build1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 720 kB
<ins-dragonclaw> LOL
<intelikey> grin :)
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> Okay, I have a question.
<Tm_T> intelikey: krhm
<soulrider> i feel hated now :( im gonna shut up forever
<DaSkreech> zerothis: Who is expected to use it?
<Tm_T> soulrider: please don't
<Jonty> what is the package to install for kernel sources?
<soulrider> and send a virus to intelikey to format his c:
<zerothis> i thouhgt H E 2*(hockey sticks) was removed for the deadly words list years ago
<intelikey> soulrider that was response to "as you can see, no one ever goes berserk here,"  :)
<Tm_T> Jonty: kernel-source perhaps?
<kmi> hi... does anyone know if there is a way to replace grub for lilo on kubuntu?
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: to install knetload youre gonna ahve to enable universe
<sebr> grub > lilo
<aaron> is it possible to get firefox 2.0 on ubuntu
<soulrider> ah, im kinda slow today :P
<Alonea> DaSkreech: oh! on trash bucket, it looks good. got video card up too and dual booting windows again. just need to get this box to compile rockbox
<intelikey> :)
<ins-dragonclaw> ookay. now, soulrider, how exactly do i do that?
<DaSkreech> Skuller: yo :)
<Kr4t05> If I were to do DISPLAY=1: sudo startx /etc/X11/configuration.file, that would start a second xserver on DISPLAY 1 using the provided config, right?
<soulrider> aaron: sudo aptitude install firefox
<DaSkreech> intelikey: careful he can ride your soul
<soulrider> !repos > ins-dragonclaw
<Skuller> DaSkreech: hey man
<aaron> thanks man
<DaSkreech> Skuller: how goes?
<Jonty> Tm_T: "kernel-source-2.4.27"
<intelikey> soulrider that's why i followed with  "<intelikey> grin :) "
<Jonty> I don't think so :P
<Tm_T> Jonty: linux-source to be precise
<soulrider> Skuller: got your problems sorted out ?
<ins-dragonclaw> <DaSkreech> intelikey: careful he can ride your soul <-- Oo
<Skuller> DaSkreech: poor man...problems with X, nvidia drivers, beryl, etc.
<soulrider> intelikey: got it :P
<Jonty> Tm_T: I installed that earlier today
<zerothis> intelikey: got it. slowly i am repairing the damage done by M$ and lerning things right
<Tm_T> Jonty: and?
<soulrider> zerothis: wonderful
<Skuller> soulrider: i downloaded the latest drivers from the nvidia site but it wont install using 'sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run', says that i need to close X to install
<Jonty> Tm_T: but it seems like only the makefiles are there
<intelikey> zerothis k.
<Jonty> (in /usr/src/linux)
<aaron> I need firefox 2.0 on Ubuntu 6.06lts sorry the aptitude thing didnt work
<DaSkreech> !fhs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<aaron> I got 1.5 right now
<Skuller> DaSkreech: what about you?, how u doing?
<ins-dragonclaw> guys
<ins-dragonclaw> Asking ubotu to accept upload of "Kubuntu" (16,755,154.0 TB)
<ins-dragonclaw> What
<soulrider> Skuller: you need to go to one of the consoles (alt+ctrl+fx) kill X and run the script
<ins-dragonclaw> is that file?
<ins-dragonclaw> i don't need a 16-million terabyte file
<DaSkreech> Skuller: Not bad trying to pull together some apis and get a perfect Windows program running in Wine
<soulrider> aaron: did you enable universe and multiverse ?
<aaron> yea I am pretty sure
<Skuller> DaSkreech: cool...which one would that be?
<DaSkreech> WTLib
<aaron> I dled firefox and it got me 1.5 but I want 2.0
<DaSkreech> It has a drop down calendar that I can't get working
<aaron> and I cant seem to get it
<Skuller> ohh
<Skuller> soulrider: fx?
<soulrider> aaron: i think you probably didnt enable the repos
<soulrider> Skuller: i though X had died on you
<DaSkreech> aaron: What Kubuntu are you on?
<Tm_T> !firefox | aaron
<ubotu> aaron: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<aaron> Kubuntu 6.06lts
<kmi> grub doesn't work and neither liloconfig on kubuntu edgy... has anyone also experienced this?
<DaSkreech> !info firefox dapper
* intelikey contemplate whether there are 16x10^6 TB of storage in use yet....
<Tm_T> no idea if that wikipage is uptodate
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.10-0ubuntu0.6.06.2 (dapper), package size 7761 kB, installed size 22992 kB
<Skuller> soulrider: no i am using 'nv' so its working. i downloaded the driver from nvidia.com and it says i need to close X to install...in your instructions u mentioned (ctrl+alt+fx)...what is fx?
<soulrider> ohh great news! today i was talking to my dad and he said he was gonna get a new comp. He said he was gonna ask for windows to be installe din a small partition, because he wanted me to install linux on it!
<DaSkreech> aaron: There you go
<soulrider> x is a number
<Tm_T> !info firefox dapper-backports
<ubotu> Package firefox does not exist in dapper-backports
<Tm_T> hmm
<soulrider> press ctrl alt f1
<Skuller> ok
<soulrider> and then alt f7 to come bakc
<intelikey> 16x10^12 bytes  ???
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: They can't install Firefox2 in the backports
<DaSkreech>  they went over this already
<aaron> thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> intelikey: I'm sure the Internet isn't that big...
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: interesting, and somewhat, uninteresting :)
<Jonty> can anyone suggest a reason why after installing linux-source /usr/src/linux still only contains makefiles?
<DaSkreech> aaron: You will have to get it from the Mozilla page
<soulrider> aaron: remember to get a deb file
<intelikey> ins-dragonclaw i'm not so sure...   still trying to wrap my head around the total number of boxes and avarage drive size....
<soulrider> DaSkreech: cant he get it from the edgy repos ?
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<DaSkreech> soulrider: yeah
<DaSkreech> It's a pain though
<aaron> says it worked
* intelikey looks around the room and counts computes to human ratio ...
<soulrider> DaSkreech: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Jonty> can anyone suggest a reason why after installing linux-source /usr/src/linux still only contains makefiles and includes?
<intelikey> if 9 to 1 is avaridge  there probably is.
<ins-dragonclaw> throw in the NSA, DARPA and the pentagon, the dark web and the rest of the internet, and you'll probably come close to 1 million terabytes. It's a good thing we know that software has bugs, sometimes :)
<aaron> yup it worked sweet thanks
<Skuller> soulrider: ok i screwed up things
<DaSkreech> soulrider: no in that the depends make you update a bunch of stuff
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: dark web? O.O
<intelikey> Skuller ?
<Skuller> soulrider: ctrl alt f1 opened a black screen where i couldnt type anything but there were many errors...i did ctrl alt f1 and i got a terminal thingy and i did the install script and it said that the X server was running and that i needed to close it inorder to continue
<sebr> Tm_T: awesome, medibuntu worked
<DaSkreech> Skuller: yup
<Jonty> soulrider: it's known by some as microsoft.com :P
<soulrider> Skuller: yes, you need to kill it
<soulrider> lol Jonty
<soulrider> Skuller: i think you need to do "sudo kill -9 <pid of xorg>"
<DaSkreech> Skuller: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ins-dragonclaw> soulrider: you don't know about the dark web? O.o
<Jonty> The first rule of the dark web...
<intelikey> Skuller when you need to close the X sever you can    sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop(or start) to restart it when ready.
<Skuller> DaSkreech: soulrider: can i also log off and start a terminal session from there and do it?
<eilker> intelikey>which browser do u use ? links2 ? and how do u listen to music ?
<soulrider> Skuller: i was just thinking that, maybe if you use recovery mode....
<pollyo> Anyone familiar with making backups of a dvd?
<soulrider> pollyo: thats illegal :P
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: like cracked software etc etc ?
<pollyo> soulrider: Is it?
<DaSkreech> Skuller: sure
<intelikey> eilker elinks a lot any more.   links2 is good and supports graphics  but had no ssl support built in.
<soulrider> yes pollyo
<Minataku> One backup is provided for personal use only under the provisions of fair use
<soulrider> pollyo: but you might wanna try k9copy :P
<Minataku> No matter what the MPAA tells you
<specialbuddy> has anyone had issues with beryl where the top bar is missing?
<ins-dragonclaw> soulrider: The dark web is basically every computer on the planet that goes online. You know Kazaa, right? P2P filesharing and personal webservers - that's what the dark web is
<ins-dragonclaw> mostly*
<Skuller> soulrider: DaSkreech: intelikey: i logged in from the terminal session and did the install script there of the nvidia drivers but it said that it could not find the precompiledkernel or something
<skarface> but they're not even on the web
<soulrider> ahh ins-dragonclaw i had some very dark past moderating some forsums then :P when iw as a windows user of course
<ins-dragonclaw> Google's trying to built a bot that can index it
<eilker> intelikey>will i able to listen music ?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<intelikey> eilker vlc  music and vidio (frame buffer or svgalibs)
<intelikey> eilker but i use  sox  a lot for just venella sound file.  .ogg
<intelikey> eilker alsamixer is your volume control
<ins-dragonclaw> speaking of which
<intelikey> or aumix if you prefer
<ins-dragonclaw> how do you get 5.1 surround sound to work in kubuntu?
<eilker> intelikey> i am going to join to you , non-gui
<soulrider> eilker: intelikey i would like to learn to use the console more too
<soulrider> and not be so GUI dependant
<ins-dragonclaw> keep | grep handy. lol
<intelikey> eilker don't do it cause i "made it sound cool"  if you go commando do it cause you want to.
<intelikey> and soulrider ^
<soulrider> intelikey: has a a prehistoric PC he picked up froma  dumpster
<eilker> intelikey> i will :)
<intelikey> soulrider prehistoric :)
<Tm_T> sebr: it should :)
<intelikey> older than my p1 ?
<eilker> i wanna be good on server management so that starting to it
<Tm_T> intelikey: how that could be prehistoric?
<eilker> !fb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> 100mhz p1-mmx  with the huge 600m hd and 64m ram    hehhe  runs linux in the console just like the big dogs...
<soulrider> intelikey: i wanna learn to use it ebcause i remember how you told me aobut all the things you could do, and i read an article about how this guy could do torrents mp3s and other stuff at the same time with a 75hz PC
<Tm_T> intelikey: that's old but not even historic
<Tm_T> intelikey: I have 80486 laptop in use
<morvok> my old crap is clustered together :)
<soulrider> i think intelikey gets the title of coolest guy in here
<ins-dragonclaw> *Screams at his ISP*
<soulrider> i sort of feel stupic with my P4 processor, he can do all i do with a PC he picked up from a dumpster
<intelikey> Tm_T no i was just giving a referance point.   i have a 25mhz 486 lappy   nec versa that i installed linux on.     but i still have and use a tandy 1000 xt   80286  640k ram
<Tm_T> intelikey: uuh :)
<eilker> intelikey> ok i am on irssi beginnig window , would u like to tell me how to join kubuntu ? or u tell me read monuels :)
<Tm_T> intelikey: why not said "like my pretty new p1?" ;)
<eilker> intelikey> i am at "status" text
<Tm_T> eilker: /connect freenode
<soulrider> eilker: /connect irc.freenode.net
<intelikey> and i hate to admit it.  but dos can do on the tandy what linux can not.... "boot"
<soulrider> and then  /join #kubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> Oh. Konversation has a built in Konsole. This saves some trouble...
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: try yakuake
<Tm_T> ins-dragonclaw: yup, I used to run irssi on it
<intelikey> eilker /server irc.freenode.net
<intelikey> eilker /join #kubuntu
<Tm_T> oh, root
<ins-dragonclaw> freaken everything has a konsole built into it. even KATE O.o
<DaSkreech> ins-dragonclaw: It does? Wher?
<Tm_T> ins-dragonclaw: Konqueror too
<soulrider> KATE OWNS!
<ins-dragonclaw> Amen.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> DaSkreech: Window > New Konsole
<soulrider> kate is the master of the universe
<ins-dragonclaw> kate is the master of my /home/ins-dragonclaw/stories/ folder ;)
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Mistress maybe?
<ins-dragonclaw> probably
<soulrider> lol DaSkreech
<intelikey> soulrider if you want to learn linux (cli) start by opening a konsole and trying to use it for what ever you do.
<soulrider> kate really is a wonderful app
<soulrider> intelikey: do you use screen ?
<intelikey> it's like training wheels for the console
<intelikey> soulrider no
<DaSkreech> soulrider: too bad it's moving out of KDE :(
<soulrider> intelikey: i do use the konsole quite a lot
<eilker> intelikey> i am in, but i cant send msg ?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: REALLY ?!
<ins-dragonclaw> I keep a Konsole forever on Desktop 4 - fullscreen mode and with a pretty backdrop :)
<eilker> intelikey> i am in, but i cant send msg ?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: moving from main to kdedev
<eilker> my nick is root :)
<soulrider> intelikey: how do you have 'unlimited' consoles then ?
<DaSkreech> ins-dragonclaw: learn yakuake :)
<intelikey> eilker i saw that but needed an inturpretor.
<soulrider> DaSkreech: so its not gonna come by default ?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: bingo
<eilker> intelikey> such as ?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: what text editor ar we gonna have ?
<ins-dragonclaw> KWrite
<intelikey> soulrider there are never "unlimited"  but i have never used the standard 128 avalable to need to enable another 127 of them
<DaSkreech> ins-dragonclaw: I see you keep up with the news :)
<ins-dragonclaw> ooh: Vim
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<intelikey> eilker what do you mean "i am in, but i cant send msg ?"
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: har, I was terrified couple days ago when I noticed I don't have kate =)
<Specialbuddy> has anyone here used feisty yet?
<Tm_T> Specialbuddy: sure
* DaSkreech puts up his hand
<eagles0513875> elkier ddid u login
<Specialbuddy> how do you like it?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Well get used to installing it yourself :)
<Tm_T> Specialbuddy: like much
<eilker> intelikey> how to send message to the channel ?
<Specialbuddy> is it worth getting now or waiting til the official release
<eilker> intelikey> i write but i cant see here
<Tm_T> eilker: write and press enter?
<ins-dragonclaw> DaSkreech: "News" and "ins-dragonclaw" are like "Micro$oft" and "Playing Fair" - 101% incompatible
<ins-dragonclaw> I just noticed that KDE uses KWrite for everything
<intelikey> eilker did you /join #kubuntu ?
<eilker> intelikey> yes
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: well, I always install it myself ofcourse, but haven't looked where it is now in svn, since it's not in base
<intelikey> oh and use the   [alt] +[1-9]   keys to switch windows in the irssi client
<soulrider> i cannot live with kate
<soulrider> its so fabulous!!
<Tm_T> Specialbuddy: wait for release if you're not looking for testing and bughunting
<intelikey> eilker_ now you are here
<ins-dragonclaw> that made no sense, soulrider
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<soulrider> loll, i meant without
<Specialbuddy> is it that bad?
<intelikey> eilker_ you are here
<Tm_T> soulrider: without? ;)
<ins-dragonclaw> I only like kate because of that sidebar
<marcelo> oi
<ins-dragonclaw> keeps all my chapters in line... lol
<marcelo> e a  galera
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: its great how it marks code
<soulrider> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ins-dragonclaw> I noticed that. but I use it for creative -Writing- , not creative -Coding-
<eilker_> test
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: looks like I will start doing weekly builds, ~4 months between builds is too much ;)
<ins-dragonclaw> eilker_: it worked
<soulrider> i really dont see the point in replacing it for kwrite
<Tm_T> eilker_: welcome :)
<eilker_> yeah great :)
<ins-dragonclaw> me neither
<soulrider> :)
<ins-dragonclaw> kwrite is like Notepad 2.0
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: KDe I assume?
<eilker_> here is only blue and black :)
<ins-dragonclaw> kate is beyond MS Word
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: KDE4 yes
<DaSkreech> and kate is like kwrite 6.0
<DaSkreech> Shame
<soulrider> indeed ins-dragonclaw
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Oh yeah please do and blog it :-)
<intelikey> eilker_ see the status line at the bottom that shows the  "Act #" that tells you there are new test in that window.
<soulrider> Tm_T: youre in charge of buiilding KDE ?
<Specialbuddy> if I have beryl 0.2, how do I get 0.3?
<ins-dragonclaw> ins-dragonclaw is n=444800@vc-196-207-45-253.3g.vodacom.co.za (Wogan May) <-- lol. my linux-counter ID shows up...
<Tm_T> soulrider: well, for myself yes ;)
<DaSkreech> soulrider: at 4 months :-) I sure hope not
<Tm_T> eilker_: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png <- blue and black is the word yes :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: blog? oh my... should start coding instead ;)
<eilker> intelikey> i can only see what i wrote in irssi, i cant see yours
<soulrider> Tm_T: what konsole are you using ? =/ ots transparent
<DaSkreech> http://nodalpoint.madfire.net/articles/2007/03/19/sounds-of-the-shuttle
<DaSkreech> That's a pretty blog
<intelikey> eliker you can't see this text in the irssi client ?
<Tm_T> soulrider: there's Konsole and Eterm atleast
<DaSkreech> eilker: Did you press Alt+2?
<eilker> intelikey> no i cant
<eilker> DaSkreech> yes i did
<intelikey> eilker use the   alt+2  or  alt+3   to get to  "Act 2"  or 3 respectively.
<DaSkreech> Alt+3? :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> Does KDE have a Solitare clone? I'm getting bored...
<eilker_> test
<soulrider> ins-dragonclaw: im addiceted to ksirtet
<Tm_T> eilker_: hi :)
<intelikey> <eilker_> test
<soulrider> addicted*
<intelikey> ins-dragonclaw a few
<ins-dragonclaw> i can see oO
<ins-dragonclaw> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> what is the -best- clone?
<intelikey> ins-dragonclaw may i sujest kolf
<eilker> intelikey> still i cant, and it is on act1
<ins-dragonclaw> you may
<intelikey> eilker act 1  shoule be the server messages.
<ins-dragonclaw> whether or not i install it is beyond you :)
<intelikey> act 2    or 3    should be the channel
<intelikey> eilker it's just a matter of taste but try installing bitchx and see if you like it.
<eilker_> #/quit
<ins-dragonclaw> i think i'm going to bed...
<intelikey> i never really liked irssi either.
<Tm_T> intelikey: I never liked any other client than irssi :)
<Tm_T> only client I've really liked in all these 7 years of IRC
<intelikey> like i said it's taste not client really   either can be made to look and act just like the other
<Tm_T> intelikey: yup
<eilker> intelikey> you told me for irssi :) now let me install bitchx
<intelikey> eilker i told you the one that ubuntu installed by default.  not the one i liked.  i did mention others also.
<intelikey> if you care to scroll up and review the matter...
<subon1> is it possible to make two rows of taskbar panels?
<DaSkreech> subon1: I don't see why not
<eilker> intelikey> ok man, i have some screen problems
<eilker> intelikey> let me reset X
<subon1> DaSkreech: I'm not seeing how its possible... do you know how?
<eilker> intelikey> since 1 hour my screen is so huge
<DaSkreech> Nope
<Tm_T> subon1: yes, configure kicker to be bigger
<DaSkreech> Just seems likely that you can :)
<subon1> kicker?
<Tm_T> subon1: kicker is that panel app
<intelikey> kicker kick kick kicker
<subon1> i dont mean two rows of tasks i mean like my open windows on the bottom and other panels on top
<intelikey> new panel
<Tm_T> subon1: well, that then goes to same configuration
<soulrider> im back, i hd my daily dose of ksirtet
<Tm_T> subon1: rightclick empty space in panel -> Configure panel
<subon1> I'm not seeing any way to configure it like that however
<subon1> ok im there...
<intelikey> err add new pannel first
<subon1> i added one...
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> subon1: i think youre ognna have to restart x
<soulrider> for some reason
<soulrider> you cant edit a newly added panel if you dont restart KDE
<subon1> soulrider: why's that
<intelikey> yes it's called a "bug"
<soulrider> at least thats what happens to me
<subon1> i cant? i have been
<soulrider> bug i guess
<Tm_T> bah, I'm too tired to think (and it's morning here) so good night kids and remember to behave! ->
<soulrider> see ya Tm_T
<intelikey> Tm_T snore loud and you wont know what we do
<soulrider> i wonder how many keys are prssed on an average day
<subon1> what do i do after adding the panel?
<soulrider> subon1: log out and then back in and youll be able to edit it
<intelikey> soulrider not more than 105 here...
<subon1> ok... brb
<intelikey> that's all the kb has...
<soulrider> bad jokle intelikey..... :P
<intelikey> oh you mean repetes    sorry
<soulrider> intelikey: you thought i meant different keys ?
<intelikey> as you said.  bad jokle
<soulrider> i used to have a program on windows that counted all of my keystrokes
<soulrider> its 11pm and im so sleepy.....
<intelikey> so lay down
<soulrider> and i just had a big cup of cofee
<soulrider> intelikey: if i lay down its to sleep, i have a www.hiddenbed.com
<soulrider> and im too lazy to mka emy bed just to lay for a while
<SubOn1> ok back now what
<soulrider> SubOn1: now just right click it and configure
<intelikey> now you should be able to configure the panels seperately
<ben__> anyone can help me change the login screen
<SubOn1> its still on the main toolbar though
<soulrider> ben__: the splash or the KDM theme ?
<intelikey> from <> to   ben ?
<SubOn1> i need a dock application bar or what
<SubOn1> ah nvm got it
<DaSkreech> Woah
<eilker> intelikey> sorry for asking again what you suggested to me instead of links2 cause of ssl ?
<DaSkreech>  Why am I getting an update for natilus?
<intelikey> elinks
<nomad111> hey all my kubuntu wasnt starting up at all
<DaSkreech> soulrider: ha ha I thought you meant keys for a door :)
<nomad111> it would just stop at the first loading screen
<nomad111> a quarter way into it
<DaSkreech> intelikey: elinks uses natilus?
<nomad111> so i went to recovery mode and rebooted for it to work
<soulrider> DaSkreech: your lock must be weird, i turn my keys when i wanna open the door, not press them!
<nomad111> is there anyway to pinpoint the problem
<intelikey> eilker elinks defaults to a white bg though.  and i hate white bg's.    the menu will let you configure it.      oh and did i mention installing and using gpm = general purpose mouse support for the console ?
<DaSkreech> soulrider: yeah but when you lose one key you press a new one
<intelikey> DaSkreech natilus?
<soulrider> ahh, i didnt know that was called that
<DaSkreech> intelikey: yes
<pollyo> Anyone know of a site that discusses how to make a backup of a dvd?
<DaSkreech> I have a lib natilus update
<intelikey> DaSkreech what you on ?
<SubOne> why wont it let me change the size of the new panel?
<SubOne> i want it tiny
<DaSkreech> A chair
<soulrider> pollyo: you can probably find somethign ont he forums, but you can try using k9copy
* intelikey shrugs.   no gui is required for elinks    so a lib is not a big deal is it ?
<soulrider> SubOne: weird, i can change it no problem =/
<eilker> intelikey> yeah i got it, btw how to connect to freenode via bitchx ? it says me u r not an irc operator
<SubOne> it wont let me change to anything but normal
<Minataku> Almost everything uses shared libraries
<DaSkreech> intelikey: my updates just popped up with a update for lib-natilus
<SubOne> oh it was locked
<DaSkreech> I'm mightly confused
<SubOne> no that didnt help
<Minataku> Very few things are compiled statically
<intelikey> eilker i use the command line.   bitchx -n"nickname" -c"kubuntu" irc.freenode.net
<soulrider> intelikey: bitchx? o.O
<intelikey> eilker if you just start it it will default to irc.freenode.net   and the /join #command  is the same
<intelikey> soulrider yeah
<soulrider> is that an irc client
<SubOne> actually it wont let me change the main panel nor the new panels size now....
<intelikey> soulrider yes
<soulrider> i see intelikey, better than irssi ?
<sonoftheclayr> SubOne: at the top of the configure panel window change the combo box from Main Panel to Panel or something
<DaSkreech> How do I see what packages rely on a installed package?
<SubOne> sonoftheclayr: yes i did but it wont let me change the size of either lemme try another logout
<intelikey> DaSkreech so you have something installed that requirse lib-natilus i guess and the update is available
<soulrider> DaSkreech: you can see in packages.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> How?
<sonoftheclayr> SubOne: change the "Normal" down the bottom to custom and you should be able to adjust the slider
<intelikey> apt-cache --rdepends package    or is id dpkg ???
<SubOne> thats what im saying it wont let me change that combo box
<SubOne> sec
<DaSkreech> -rdepends?
<intelikey> one or the other has that function DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> suppose neither does :)
<ben__> anyone know how to change the logon screen
<SubOne> yeah must be a bug worked fine after another logout
<soulrider> yeah, i just tried and none of them do
<SubOne> ben__: yes
<intelikey> depends tells what that package needs and rdepends (reverse dependancy checking) tells you what needs that package   i think...   i don't play there much.
<soulrider> ben__: the one that shows you when its loading or the one where u put your password ?
<ben__> the one that shows where to put ur pass
<soulrider> ben__: youre looking for a KDM theme
<soulrider> try http://kde-look.org
<nomad111> wat is a good download manager i can get
<nomad111> so many choices
<intelikey> it's apt-cache    but no dashes.
<intelikey> DaSkreech ^
<ben__> i downloade the theme but where do i put it
<soulrider> ben__: dunno
<eilker2> test
<soulrider> nomad111: kwget ?
<eilker2> intellikey: now it is ok
<soulrider> !info kwget
<ben__> is there anyone who know how to change the password login screen
<ben__> ????
<ubotu> Package kwget does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<soulrider> !info kget
<eilker2> !kget
<ben__> i am using kubuntu dapper
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 432 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<nomad111> soulrider: i see wat do u think of d4x?
<posingaspopular> ben__, yea what's the issue specifically
<soulrider> ben__: look for instructions in the site
<nomad111> better or worse
<soulrider> nomad111: never tried it
<eilker2>  kget can be used on dapper too
<soulrider> !info d4x
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-2 (edgy), package size 706 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<sonoftheclayr> ben__: you need kdmtheme (sudo apt-get install kdmtheme)
<ben__> no not the theme
<ben__> the login screen
<sonoftheclayr> ben__:thats the theme manager for the login screen
<eilker2> ben__: try gdm
<ben__> i hate the original password login screen
<eilker2> ben__: so change it, kde-look.org
<intelikey> ben__ that is a theem.
<posingaspopular> ben__, you mean the splash screen?
<eilker2> www.kde-look.org
<ben__> gdm???
<soulrider> he means the kdm theme
<soulrider> ben__: install kdmtheme
<intelikey> ben__ if you mean the window manager.  install xdm or gdm  and use it
<soulrider> and dont look at that gdm comment :P
<soulrider> intelikey: he means the KDM theme
<eilker2> i hate kdm , because it doesnt work on my box after edgy upgrade :D
<eilker2> yeah gdm is ok :)
<eagles0513875> will any windows game work with wine
<intelikey> yes we all addressed that.  but not to the satisfying of ben__ so i mentioned the next logical step.  change the whole display manager
<soulrider> eagles0513875: not any
<eilker2> intellikey: is it enought only 7 terminals in console ?
<eagles0513875> would civilization 4 or counterstrike
<ben__> do you know where the themes are kept
<sonoftheclayr> eagles0513875: http://appdb.winehq.org
<SubOne> is there anyway to move K Menu to a different panel?
<intelikey> eilker2 what do you mean only 7 ?   you have 128 avalable.
<soulrider> ben__: to change the themes install a program called kdmtheme
<sonoftheclayr> eagles0513875: civ 4 no cs not to sure
<SubOne> nvm
<soulrider> SubOne: yeah
<soulrider> right click, add applet, and then k menu
<SubOne> answered my own dumb question
<eilker2> intellikey: 128 ? ctrl + alt f1 to f7
<ben__> what is the restore command
<ben__> ???
<soulrider> eilker2: his keyboard has 128 f keys :P
<intelikey> eilker2 i only have one console that runs getty (login prompt)     use  openvt -fsc 24
<SubOne> i dont supose i can make the systray icons a bit smaller?
<soulrider> ben__: restore command ?
<ben__> yeah!!!
<sonoftheclayr> !info kdmtheme
<eilker2> SubOne: u can hide as u like
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ben__> if my xorg.conf file is corrupted how do i restore the backup
<soulrider> ben__: i dont know what you mean ?
<intelikey> eilker2 now you can use the right-alt+f12 to reach tty24 and left-alt+f1 to reach tty1
<SubOne> i know i can hide, but the icons themselves are a bit tall for the panel
<posingaspopular> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soulrider> ben__: you will have to do it manually or reconfigure it
<DaSkreech> leileilol: eeek
<leileilol> nihao
<ben__> ok
<soulrider> DaSkreech: ?
<intelikey> eilker2 also of note   left-alt+<-   or  ->  the dirrectional keys  moves one (open) tty up or down...
<Arbosis> hey
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Hmm?
<intelikey> you can cycle through them that way.
<soulrider> intelikey: what did you say you were using to do that
<eilker2> i did the second one that u said, but i couldnt do the first one
<intelikey> soulrider alt+  dirrectional keys  < or >
<xena_> linux india
<soulrider> DaSkreech: i didnt get your 'eeekk' comment
<soulrider> intelikey: i meant more than 7 terminals
<intelikey> soulrider openvt
<DaSkreech> soulrider: That wasn't at you
<jhutchins> soulrider: Eh?  You can have as many as you want, but the keyswitching gets interesting.
<eilker> intelikey> right-alt+f12 ?
<soulrider> intelikey: its a program ?
<xena_> linux
<intelikey> eilker2 yes left-alt+f#  is tty1-12  right-alt+f# is tty13-24    i think there is a key combo for 26-36 & 37-48  but i never use that many.
<DaSkreech> That was for leileilol
<intelikey> ooops 25-*
<jhutchins> I often pipe logs to 10-12, makes it easy to monitor stuff.
<intelikey> soulrider yes it's a default tool
<eilker> what is left-alt ? left arrow + alt //
<jhutchins> By convention there are six consoles though.
<intelikey> eilker2 no does your key board only have one [alt]  key ?
<intelikey> or one on both ends of the space bar ?
<jhutchins> eilker: Linux can distinguish between the left-hand and right-hand shift, ctrl, alt, and win keys.
<eilker> intelikey> i have "alt " and "altgr"
<Arbosis> can anybody help me? my live cd for amd 64 doesn't load the desktop
<intelikey> well altgr then would be right-alt  i assume
<jhutchins> eilker: Right, but you have the same hardware that I do, just painted differently.
<soulrider> eilker: keyboard in sanish ?
<soulrider> spanish**
<Arbosis> can anybody help me? my live cd for amd 64 doesn't load the desktop
<eilker> soulrider: nope
<soulrider> Arbosis: do you get any errors ?
<Arbosis> yes
<intelikey> Arbosis you do have 64 bit processor ?
<Arbosis> something about some device
<jhutchins> To the left of my space bar, I have from left to right Ctrl, Windows, Alt, to the right it's Alt, Windows, ContextMenu, Ctrl.
<soulrider> what errors ?
<Arbosis> yes
<soulrider> youll have to give us the rrors youre getting
<soulrider> you ccan however try the alternate CD
<Arbosis> i just remember that shows error loading some devices and some numbers of those devices
<eilker> funny thing right-alt +ctrl +f# only changes the desktops
<intelikey> eilker  not ctrl
<soulrider> does anyone know if my processor needs somethign fancy to use kvm ?
<jhutchins> Arbosis: Try a 32b CD, it's easier to get started with.
<intelikey> do not use ctrl with the alt keys in the console
<jhutchins> When you're in X, you need Ctrl-Alt-Fx.
<Arbosis> but it will go slower than 64b ?
<eilker> if i dont use ctrl , no sense
<Assimilator> why does adept keep crashing in the beta all I was trying to do was install the java pluging for firefox and i keep getting a comit error
<jhutchins> When you're in console, it's just Ctrl-Fx, like switching desktops in KDE.
<SubOne> What is a "Dock Application Bar"?
<jhutchins> Er, alt, my bad.
<intelikey> eilker then your hardware or os is totally different to mine.
<jhutchins> SubOne: Something like a taskbar or a system tray.
<SubOne> but nothing is in it
<SubOne> and i cant right click it
<jhutchins> eilker, intelikey: You can switch consoles with Alt-F# if you're not running X.
<eilker2> yeah it may, in console , left alt + f#  works until seven
<intelikey> jhutchins if you are not in X
<eilker2> but right-alt +f no sense
<rustin> hey, someone knows re-enable the kde's taskbar?
<jhutchins> eilker2: Yeah, kubuntu distinguishes between left and right and doesn't default map them the same.
<jhutchins> rustin: Restart KDE?
<zerothis> oh, shell scripts don't look like .bat files.  I found one of those oh-so-help a tutorials "step 1: write your shell script with vi. step 2: use chmod to make it +x and 755." lucky me i know how to do step 2, and i even know what vi is. but how write a script?  to M$ would do good promoting windows as better than linux by posting links to linux tutorials on their site. can anyone recomend a good place to learn shell script writing?
<eilker2> what about left-alt + f10 ?
<jhutchins> rustin: Try the command kbuildsycoca
<eilker2> no sense here, i mean in console
<jhutchins> rustin: If that fails, try the command kicker
<intelikey> eilker2 yes left-alt+f#  is tty1-12  right-alt+f# is tty13-24      and you wont notice right-alt+f# doing anything unless you have a console active in the 13-24 range and use the coresponding f#
<rustin> jhutchins: i disabled the taskbar
<jhutchins> rustin: If THAT fails, and nobody comes up with something better, ask in #kde or log out and back in.
<rustin> trying kbuild...
<eilker2> intellikey: it works till f7 here
<jhutchins> rustin: Oh.  Try right click, desktop configuration, see if you find it there (again, #kde might know better).
<zerothis> mine stops at F& too
<jhutchins> rustin: I'm just chukin' rocks at it, sorry.
* eilker2 feels very different in console :)
<rustin> jhutchins: no problem ;) thanks for your help
<jhutchins> zerothis: Look for documentation on bash - that's the default "shell" or scripting language for Linux.  I think Ubuntu uses something odd, but bash is available and bash scripts will work.
<intelikey> that's why i said  openvt -fsc 24    so tty24 would be active.   but as i also said  you can use the dirrectional keys "the arrow keys"   left-alt+<-   left-alt+->   to step up and down ttys
<soulrider> i think ubuntu uses dash
<jhutchins> zerothis:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html may be helpful
<intelikey> soulrider edgy defaulted to dash as it's /bin/sh  yes.  dapper defaulted to bash
<jhutchins> intelikey: In standard Linux you can configure the number of TTY's to respawn in /etc/inittab, is that not true in kubuntu?
<intelikey> jhutchins yes
<zerothis> i have edgy
<jhutchins> zerothis: dash is MOSTLY like bash.
<intelikey> jhutchins well up to the use of "upstart"   i'm not fameliar with it.
<eilker2> intellikey: thanx
<jhutchins> zerothis: bash IS the industry standard, ubuntu just likes to be different.
* eilker2 is  going to run in forest , bye to all
<jhutchins> zerothis: You will find that bash scripting makes a lot of sense if you know DOS Batch scripting.
<jhutchins> eilker2: Which forset?
<jhutchins> forest?
<eilker2> a forest in my city :)
<zerothis> ya ubuntu is different, i already fix the DVD, WMV, wine related differences. although mp3 only play as static
<intelikey> eilker2 drop this in a console.#   Q=8 ;until [ $Q = 63 ]  ;do openvt ;Q=$(($Q+1)) ;done
<jhutchins> eilker2: Which obviously leads to "Which city is that", but is less efficient.
<intelikey> then play with your right/left-alt+  keys
<eilker2>  :))) antioch here
<milardovich> scuse me, i need to all of you go to www.milardovich.com.ar for some test with my cherokee server, thanks
<jhutchins> eilker2: Cool. I shall make a list of antiochs and search googleearth for woods that might be considered forests.
<darx> greetings
<intelikey> cherokee server ?
<zerothis> i saw the first line of a shell script "#! /bin/sh -e" , didn't look look like dos
<intelikey> not an apache server ?
<darx> what is the best option to play all multimedia content?
<intelikey> zerothis no but in essence they work the same way.    oh and there is no "goto" in bash
<milardovich> intelikey yep
<jhutchins> milardovich: Automatic language selection isn't working, otherwise...
<zerothis> that's fine, i always pretended the was no goto in dos anyway
<SubOne> I can't use the hostname of my other computer to connect to it from this computer, only it's internal IP. any idea what could cause this problem?
<jhutchins> zerothis: That is called a "magic number", and what it does is tell the system to use /bin/sh -e to run the rest of the script.  Aka "hashbang", says what the language is.
<intelikey> well in that case i'll just drop in on the fellow tribsman
<jhutchins> zerothis: Could also be #! /bin/bash.
<sonoftheclayr> darx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jhutchins> zerothis: sh is more universal than bash.  Bash performs as sh when called as sh.
<intelikey> milardovich it dont do my lango.
<jhutchins> SubOne: You have not correctly configured either your DNS server or your hosts file.
<milardovich> intelikey im argentine :P
<SubOne> well the IPs are DHCP acquired so would the host file matter?
<jhutchins> SubOne: Yes.
<SubOne> so how do i setup the hosts file with DHCP then?
<jhutchins> If the DHCP server doesn't know a DNS server that knows the IP's, you would need /etc/hosts.
<intelikey> milardovich yes, just that websites normally do multi-lang
<SubOne> i have to add a host to every computer each time i add a new computer?
<RoyB72> anyone knows why I get "Error opening/initializing the selected video-out(vo) device" error, and what I can do about it?
<intelikey> milardovich so what did you need just  a load test ?
<SubOne> jhutchins: I use comcast internet, how do i setup the DNS, using their DNS servers or my router somehow?
<jhutchins> SubOne: That or set up a DNS server that the DHCP server will talk to.  Or possibly a DHCP server that will work in conjunction with your DHCP server.
<jhutchins> Er. DNS server.
<milardovich> intelikey yeah
<milardovich> intelikey, in the "fotolog" block, please click on "slideshow", and tell me if it works ;)
<eilker2> i tried for it intellikey
<intelikey> can't do that atm.
<jhutchins> SubOne: They won't tell you the hostnames for your internal computers.  You can assume that the IP's won't change and add them to a hosts file on each PC, or set up a DNS server on one of the linux boxes and tell it the hostnames.
<eilker2> i did sth, but i dont know
<jhutchins> SubOne: If you have a lot of IP's and need this to work you may need to talk to comcast.
<eilker2> no w need to go, take care people
<eilker2> see you
<SubOne> well the linksys router doesnt even get the hostnames for some reason
<jhutchins> milardovich: There is a mechanism to select the correct language for each user, but of course you must first have each page in each language.
<Skuller> i could not get my nvidia drivers that i downloaded form the nvidia site to install
<Skuller> any tips
<Skuller> ?
<raw-knee> I have just reinstalled kubuntu feisty beta. how do I retrieve my gpg keys from a keyserver and use it to sign my messages?
<jhutchins> SubOne: Right. Nobody gets hostnames unless you tell them.
<SubOne> so if i setup a DNS server on one of the computers then i set the "Static DNS" on the router to point to that computer and set it to static ip?
<jhutchins> SubOne: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DNS-HOWTO.html
<intelikey> jhutchins isn't there also a generic "translator" of some kind ?
<SubOne> jhutchins: because i know at least two of the computers on the network are wireless and i dont want them to be static ips yet i want them to be able to be accessed by hostname
<jhutchins> SubOne: Is comcast assigning the IP's, or is the router assigning them?
<SubOne> the router
<raw-knee> I want to avoid creating another set of keys as much as possible
<intelikey> so you don't have to have 82 copies of each page jhutchins
<jhutchins> intelikey: There's babelfish, but if you're running a website you either link to babelfish or provide the translations as seperate pages.
<SubOne> technically comcast doesnt allow multiple pcs connecting to the internet through a router through their home service
<jhutchins> SubOne: Then you must learn to do Dynamic DNS.
<intelikey> k babelfish is what i was thinking of
<jhutchins> SubOne: THen the router should offer a DNS.
<SubOne> why dynamic DNS? i only need them accessible from inside the network
<jhutchins> SubOne: Right, 90% of us run a home network with something like this.
<jhutchins> SubOne: Here's how you would do it if you had a linux box being the router:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<intelikey> i'm 10%   :)
<jhutchins> SubOne: MOST appliance routers will do most of that now.
<SubOne> and if not? isnt there a way i can just give the ok for linux to give the router the hostname?
<jhutchins> intelikey: Ok, I probably exagerate for the percentage that are single-computer, but you will eventually catch the bug.
<intelikey> jhutchins you mean get the hardware...
<jhutchins> SubOne: If the router assigns the IP, it must connect the IP with the hostname, or you must do that for it.
<jhutchins> intelikey: You will acquire a spare computer.  A girlfriend/boyfriend/talking dog will move in, and want their own computer.  It will happen.
<Skuller> can any one please help me instal the nvidia drivers that i downloaded from nvidia site?
<SubOne> right i would think. however the dhcp client table doesnt show any hostnames just ips
<jamescfr> subone: www.smoothwall.org if you have an old machine lying around
<SubOne> only hostname being shown is a windows box
<jhutchins> SubOne: Right.
<xena_> #kubuntu
<SubOne> why is that
<jhutchins> SubOne: This is where it starts getting interesting.
<SubOne> ok
<xena_> how to update packages in kubuntu
<intelikey> jhutchins ummmm i have 9 working boxes atm.   just nothing to do with networking...
<SubOne> id rather my router do the work but it doesnt seem to be getting the liux hostnames
<Kevlar> Wit
<Kevlar> Wit Wit
<jhutchins> SubOne: the DHCP server _can_ supply hostnames.  It _can_ associate a certain MAC with a certain hostname, and allways give it the same IP.
<jhutchins> It can inform a DNS server "I've just given this IP to that hostname".
<xena_> #kubuntu
* intelikey hopes the talking dog doesn't show up...  not at all likely the others will.
<xena_> # kubuntu
<Skuller> xena_: ?
<raw-knee> Skuller: you using Edgy?
<jhutchins> SubOne: What I do is run a Linux box that does DHCP for the net.  It locks the IP to a certain MAC.  I then run a DNS server on the same box, which has those locked IP's assigned to hostnames.
<Skuller> raw-knee: yes
<eagles0513875> what mp3 encoders do i need to download as well as m4a and wma decoders
<mervteck> hey everyone
<intelikey> mp3 encoder ?   why ?
<DaSkreech> xena_: What are you trying to do?
<SubOne> So then is my LinkSys router only able to do this for windows boxes?
<jhutchins> SubOne: The DNS server knows to ask outside servers for outside DNS lookups.
<DaSkreech> !lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<raw-knee> Skuller: use apt-get
<intelikey> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> using sound konverter to convert all my audio into high quality mp3
<jhutchins> the DHCP server tells all the workstations, "Hey, I'm the DNS server too".
<eagles0513875> 32bitrate
<eagles0513875> 320bitrate
<SubOne> jhutchins: So then is my LinkSys router only able to do this for windows boxes?
<raw-knee> Skuller: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Skuller> raw-knee: the repos dont have the latest version, i downloaded those from the site and i need help in installing then
<ben__> is there a shoutcast server for ubuntu
<jhutchins> SubOne: Windows boxes do this by scatering an incredible ammount of traffic on the local net arguing about which box is boss and knows everything.
<eagles0513875> what bout m4a and wma decoders
<SubOne> jhutchins: ic
<jhutchins> SubOne: samba will let your linux boxes play the same game.
<raw-knee> Skuller i see
<Skuller> raw-knee: ok never mind, i am sick of trying to install them. i will just go for the repo ones
<SubOne> jhutchins: so then there is no way to do this with my linksys router unless i flash it with linux?
<Skuller> thanks
* f0ntsix is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<jhutchins> SubOne: I think it's more fun to play home sysadmin and build your own DHCP and DNS servers, and then turn off the DHCP on the Linksys, but see if the Linksys will do local DNS.
<jhutchins> afk, sorry.
<xena_1> #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> !info apt-rdepends | intelikey Is this it?
<ubotu> intelikey is this it?: apt-rdepends: Recursively lists package dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 92 kB
<xena_1> how to update packages in kubuntu
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> DaSkreech apt-cache rdepends <packagename>
<jhutchins> SubOne: Have a look at  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/ - you can pick and choose from it, run the servers on one of your workstations.
<DaSkreech> ???
<intelikey> told you that an hour ago
<pollyo> How do I kill a program that I ran as root?
<DaSkreech> pollyo: Sudo kill
<SubOne> jhutchins: again thanks for the info but i'd rather not use another pc for the task
<jhutchins> pollyo: As root.
<intelikey> sudo killall appname
<DaSkreech> xena_1: press alt+space
<jhutchins> SubOne: You can run the servers in the background, it's not much load for a small net.
<DaSkreech> xena_1: type adept
<SubOne> Only issue is the only computer I have that's always here/on is on wireless as well
<DaSkreech> xena_1: press enter
<SubOne> and sometimes it can be sketchy
<jhutchins> SubOne: Well now, that would be interesting...
<SubOne> I'm thinking I'm best off just attempting to install OpenWRT
<jhutchins> SubOne: Again, if the Linksys does DHCP, it might also do DNS, dig around a bit, make sure it's the latest firmware.
<SubOne> k
<jhutchins> Otherwise, I'm pretty sure it can lock the IP's to MAC's, then you can just set up hosts files on each PC.
<SubOne> thanks for your help ima dig around
<intelikey> urpme "^gtk*" "^qt*"
<intelikey> oh left over mandrake command...   apt-get remove "^gtk*" "^qt*"    would be the *buntu way
* intelikey waves good by to "gome"
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Songbird
<intelikey> Songbird ?
<intelikey> that whats depending on it ?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<DaSkreech> Skuller: Dood!
<Skuller> DaSkreech: dood!sup?
<DaSkreech> How goes?
<Skuller> crap as usual :)
<Skuller> yours?
<intelikey> sos
<intelikey> hmmm i have a cherokee server now...
<intelikey> had an apache one...
<intelikey> does anyone know why cli apps with not x interface show up in the menu ?
<intelikey> bc dc nano bash  ...   ?
* NightBird wonders if anyone else is having problems with the ati prop driver on feisty...
<NightBird> hm... there's an update that's relevant..
<intelikey> NightBird you might ask in the +1 channel
<intelikey> !feisty | NightBird
<ubotu> NightBird: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<djkings> Hey, I have a question that troubles me for a long time. When I copy some text from within emacs, and paste it immediately to other applications, the result is wrong, since the text I copied from emacs isn't located at the first place in clipboard. Why?
<Skuller> hey guys, my nvidia driver n the kernel mismatch...the kernel version is a newer version than the nvidia driver, i got it from another repo...how do i revert to the official one?
* f0ntsix^afk is away: -schnuwweln-
<Skuller> !away | f0ntsix^afk
<ubotu> f0ntsix^afk: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<jhutchins> There's a !guidelines?
<jhutchins> Skuller: All I know is in !nvidia
* jhutchins realises he's a just bot with good networking knowledge.
<Skuller> jhutchins: ok..thanks
<jhutchins> NightBird: Yeah, everybody is having problems with the propietary vs. native drivers for ATI and Nvidia, especially if they run beryl/compiz/xgl.
<firecrotch> Anyone with any knowledge about mailservers?
<tmbg_> there are like 800 people here. just ask the question
<tmbg_> if someone knows and is around they'll pipe up
<DaSkreech> Skuller: Where did you get the driver from?
<Skuller> DaSkreech: http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit/
<jeanmass> hello
<Skuller> DaSkreech: deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/latest/32bit/binary
<jeanmass> what is the command to find the path for a program?
<firecrotch> I'm running a Ubuntu server, and I can't receive email, even though I have MX records in my DNS pointing to my server's IP address.  I can send mail just fine.
<DaSkreech> Skuller: what's the apt-cache policy on it?
<tmbg_> jeanmass,  whereis
<Skuller> DaSkreech: umm?
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: which program
<firecrotch> and yes, I know there is #ubuntu-server but they are slow as hell
<jeanmass> whereis that is what iwas looking for
<jeanmass> thanx
<Skuller> Ubugtu: lart firecrotch
<jeanmass> i just wanted to set kaffeine as my player for amule
<Skuller> firecrotch: hey man..too bad lart doesnt work here :P
<jeanmass> tmbg_: where is gives me several paths
<jeanmass> which one is correct for kaffeine?
<firecrotch> @lart Skuller
<jeanmass>  /usr/bin.kaffeine?
<jeanmass> sorry /usr/bin/kaffeine?
<Skuller> firecrotch: :D
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: sure
<jeanmass> thanx DaSkreech
<jeanmass> it works
<jeanmass> i have a question about kopete
<jeanmass> are conversations logged?
<soulrider> jeanmass: i think so, not too sure
<soulrider> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<soulrider> yes :P
<jeanmass> where are they logged?
<soulrider> read up ^^
<jeanmass> i am speakint about Kopete not Konversation
<tmbg_> ruh roh. I should stop talking about where I store my pr0nz then if it's all logged
<soulrider> jeanmass: i think lagging is managed through a plugin, you might wanna check those
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: turn on the history plugin
<Assimilator> i've got about 3 years worth of irc logs in my client enough to put me away for years
<jeanmass> is it installed by default?
<darx> wireless works via command line but knetworkmanager doesn't work
<darx> why may that be ?:-(
<soulrider> jeanmass: yes
<Assimilator> knetworkmanager is buggy and has congigs thats seperate from the normal network manager found in system settings
<DaSkreech> jeanmass: yes
<darx> Assimilator: now that is a reassuring thought :)
<jeanmass> thank you guys
<jeanmass> bye
<Assimilator> heheh
<Assimilator> configs that is
<DaSkreech> bye
<Assimilator> i've got my wireless going but this is my second install of kubuntu 7.04 beta
<Assimilator> the last install I did a full 400meg adept upgrade and I lost the wireless bars on the taskbar but the wireless was still working
<darx> it works but i've to manually restart ra0
<Skuller> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Assimilator> i'm having trobble getting java plugin to work for firefox
<darx> oh well.. i'll have to wait for my wife to join the fun then..
<darx> at least feisty is much better than what edgy was
<Assimilator> it's installed finaly but when i load websites with embedded java boxes the boxes just hang and never load
<darx> i haven't installed java yet
<comlag> hi
<comlag> any of u guys have cedega?
<intelikey> module_loader.c/378: ERROR: Can't open "admin" module
<intelikey> module_loader.c/226: ERROR: dlopen(/usr/lib/cherokee/libplugin_admin.so): /usr/lib/cherokee/libplugin_admin.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or
<intelikey> directory
<Minataku> Heya, genii :3
<genii> Minataku Hi :)
<Minataku> Missed you the past couple of nights because I was sleeping X3
<intelikey> genii get coffee
<genii> Minataku I've been sleepin at day up at night lately  LOL
<intelikey> :)
<Minataku> lol
* genii makes a very large very strong pot of coffee for all that want it
<intelikey> will it float a horse shoe ?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<intelikey> strong coffee if it will float a horse shoe
<Hirvinen> !away > voidmage
<genii> It'll dissolve a mere horseshoe
* intelikey doesn't exagerate just a little
<LeeJunFan> na, it'll temper it.
<intelikey> looks like genii doesn't either
<voidmage> Hirvinen: i got disconnected, this was my backup nick apparently
<genii> :)
<intelikey> so howto fix this error message ?
<intelikey> module_loader.c/226: ERROR: dlopen(/usr/lib/cherokee/libplugin_admin.so): /usr/lib/cherokee/libplugin_admin.so: cannot open shared object file:
<intelikey> there's everything but admin in there...
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: check packages.ubuntu.com and see if you can locate which package might have that ? Or it's a broken package.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan mm k
<genii> might be wrong default path. eg: file actually exists but not in that dir
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: or is it something you compiled yourself?
<LeeJunFan> I searched for libplugin_admin.so and no packages found in edgy or feisty having that file, but if it's a symlink it prob won't show up.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan no it's a apt-get
<intelikey> dapper
<intelikey> why would the default configs ferferance a module that doesn't exist ?
<intelikey> ferfer ?
<genii> What is the cherokee parent package/program?
<intelikey> cherokee
<NightBird> question... do I want the generic kernel, or the 386 kernel?
<intelikey> generic NightBird
<NightBird> ok
<family> is their away to have kicker/kdesktop to use viewports instread of desktops?
<genii> intelikey Just like it better than apache or something? LOL
<Skuller> can someone tell me how do i check which kernel version i have of 11-386 or 11-generic?
<intelikey> genii only heard of it today  thought i'd give a look...
<intelikey> genii it's a tribal thing.
<DaSkreech> uname -r
<genii> heh
<mzanfardino> looking for a simple command line app to burn an iso to cd.
<DaSkreech> cdrecord
<genii> cdrecord
<mzanfardino> viele danke
<Skuller> DaSkreech: thanks
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> you left #ps3dev?
<intelikey> xcdroast  and use the script from the cli  hehhe i've done that for burning cds
<intelikey> cdw is good
<intelikey> cdrecord is the standard.
<DaSkreech> xcdroast does indicate it uses X
<mzanfardino> I'm reading the man page, but I'm just looking for a quick and dirty command to burn an ISO to my /dev/scd0
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes  but like i said it has scripts that do the actual work.
<DaSkreech> mzanfardino: cdrecord
<intelikey> maybe the admin module is in the client package ???
<mzanfardino> yeah, I guess I'm saying I'm too lazy to look up the syntax... :)
<drew_> hello
<intelikey> using xcdroast from the cli
<DaSkreech> Cool
<DaSkreech> mzanfardino: tough
<drew_> how do you compile a .sh?
<DaSkreech> with ./
<drew_> im new
<intelikey> compile a shell script ?
<drew_> yes
<DaSkreech> drew_: It's interpreted
<DaSkreech> That's why it's a sript
<DaSkreech> script
<intelikey> never seen that done....
<DaSkreech> it doesn't need to be compiled
<genii> mzanfardino There are some examples here: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialCDBurn.html that will show you how to use the output of cdrecord -scanbus  into a commandline cdrecord line to burn an iso
<intelikey> genii glad you mentioned that. DaSkreech that dev= is static you would have to adjust that accordingly.   i didn't write that to be portable
<mzanfardino> genii: thank you! I'm just feeling really lazy tonight...
<intelikey> i could..   mainly just showing how one can use the gui tool from the cli to do the un-possable
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Here's mine
<Minataku> sudo cdrecord -dev=/dev/hdc -dao -v filename.iso
<Minataku> I cut out application-specific options I usually use
<genii> I found recently a .c wrapper for bash shells which I found interesting. It doesn't really compile them as such  but rather links em in so ppl can't read your scripts
<Minataku> Though you shouldn't be using cdrecord anymore
<Minataku> lol
<me2win> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> Why not?
<Minataku> Because Schily changed it to a nonfree license
<DaSkreech> Seriously?
<Minataku> Yeah
<DaSkreech>  Where's the fork?
<Minataku> cdrtools
<drew_> does any one know of a lichtcribe prgm?
<drew_> ightscribe*
<Minataku> Yeah, when he added DVD burning support to it it was limited to, like, 1GB or something
<intelikey> no cdrtools in dapper...
<Minataku> !cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a03-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 567 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<intelikey> so my version is still free.
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !cdrtools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrtools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !cdrwtools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrwtools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bah
<Minataku> No snack for you
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Minataku: You have a link for the new license?
<Minataku> It'll burn CD-Rs just fine, but it's crippleware for DVDs
<intelikey> cdrtools-doc - Documentation for the cdrtools package-suite
<intelikey> but not any package  cdrtools  ???
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Supposedly it's CDDL
<intelikey> odd as chicken lips
<drew_> k, i got that script as a file now, what do i run it with?
<DaSkreech> What?
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Link!
<Minataku> Hm... he must have changed his mind, perhaps
<mzanfardino> genii: that link really did the trick.  I figured there was a pretty straight-forward command I could use.  Thank you.
<drew_> a shell
<Minataku> http://cdrecord.berlios.de/old/private/cdrecord.html
<intelikey> Minataku that must have been after dapper released ?
<intelikey> oh you changing the story now ?
<genii> mzanfardino: np
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> I don't know what's going on with it
<Minataku> lol
<DaSkreech> cdrecord!!! :)
<eduard> hello guys, is here anybody who did upgrade to 7.04 kubuntu?
<intelikey> C D recond !
<intelikey> C D recond !
<Minataku> I do know at least that Schily is an ass
<firecrotch> I have postfix, courier, and squirrelmail installed on my server, and I can't receive emails.  I can send email just fine though
<intelikey> well if that was reason enough to never use software we'd all be trashing the boxes on our desk.
<eduard> i have a question - how can i enable upgrade button in Adept manager?
<drew_> what version KDE is dapper?
<LeeJunFan> firecrotch: /var/log/mail.info might have some useful info.
<Minataku> intelikey: Well, he also claims Linux is "broken" and I have had issues with cdrecord before
<Minataku> It seems he doesn't like how Linux does things and refuses to abide by them
<firecrotch> LeeJunFan:  Thanks, I'll take a look at it
* dwidmann yawns and goes down for coffee
<intelikey> Minataku :)
<eduard> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade - there is description of how to do it, but i cant start upgrade without downloading  newCD
<DaSkreech> eduard: sorry?
<DaSkreech> Ahh
<intelikey> Q what is the name of the symlink that you place in your ~/ to point to /var/www/   ?
<DaSkreech> follow that page :-)
<eduard> DaSkreech i did, did you?
<firecrotch> LeeJunFan: Looks like Postfix is bouncing them
<DaSkreech> eduard: did you fetch updates?
<intelikey> so anyone know what dir apache looks for in your home dir ?
<intelikey> firefox 127.0.0.1 what does it look for ?
<firecrotch> intelikey: it should be /var/www
<eduard> DaSkreech - i add: deb - http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/  - edgy-proposed  - main  < is it correct?>
<d_> hey ny1 has serial key for win 2000?
<DaSkreech> with those dashes?
<DaSkreech> d_: No go buy it
<intelikey> firecrotch well it's in ~/  but there is a dir missing and i'm getting                                  404 Not Found
<intelikey>    The requested URL / was not found on this server.
<intelikey> i can do goto .  and it's my home dir.
<genii_> bah disconnected
<Minataku> d_: Try this one Y0U4R-4N1D1-07F0R-45K1N-GH3R3
<DaSkreech> eduard: with those dashes
<d_> ty
<eduard> DaSkreech  I mean - i add this to Repositoy
<DaSkreech> you have - edgy-prosed
<Minataku> Note that's totally fake and actually spells something out
<DaSkreech> do you have the -
<eduard> DaSkreech dashes - my comments
<firecrotch> intelikey: take a look at /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Minataku> See if you can decode it :D
<DaSkreech> eduard: ah ok
<DaSkreech> Well no it's not right in any case
<Minataku> It's fun for the whole family :3
<intelikey> firecrotch good idea
<DaSkreech> edgy-propsed main shouldn't be there
<Minataku> Though I'll eat my hat if it ends up being valid
<genii> !info kdelibs dapper | drew_
<ubotu> drew_: kdelibs: core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu18.2 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 88 kB
<DaSkreech> it should be ./
<eduard> DaSkreech jast : "deb" and then "link".? where should be ./? in which colomn ?
<syke> hi
<syke> I just tried the edgy->feisty upgrade
<DaSkreech>  third
<eduard> ok
<DaSkreech> you have kde 3.5.6 ?
<syke> the upgrader kept crashing (filed a bug), so I ended up doing a dist-upgrade a couple of times
<sproingie> i just did it.  pretty seamless
<syke> everything is finally installed, but now X won't start
<syke> it claims it can't find any devices
<syke> the ATI X driver says the same thing
<syke> this was obviously working before the upgrade, so now I'm stuck with a tty
<eduard> DaSkrech yes i suppose
<syke> any ideas? is this a known issue?
<eduard> DaSkreech   i have Edgy
<genii> DaSkreech: I think I have whatever came with herd5
<DaSkreech> eduard: Umm ok
<syke> there's no more broken packages and update/dist-upgrade has nothing more to install
<DaSkreech> Are you in konversation now?
<DaSkreech> Help -> about KDE
<eduard> so guys your advice - shall we install this new upgrade?
<DaSkreech> Tell me which version you are running
<genii> I've got 3.5.6 on Feisty but since I mainly use the xfce haven't tortre tested it or anything ( I have all 3 WM installed, gnome, kde and xfce)
<eduard> DaSkreech me?
<DaSkreech> eduard: yes you :)
<eduard> DaSkreech ah,sorryy
<eduard> DaSkreech 6.10
<genii> DaSkreech: LOL misunderstanding
<Minataku> Hm... he hasn't come back, so either he was joking or the key I completely made up worked
<DaSkreech> eduard: are you in konversation?
<eduard> DaSkreech with you
<intelikey> ok i'll change to/from   apache   apache2   cherokee   what ever...   if i can't get local webpages working then i'll rm them all
<DaSkreech> genii: :)
<DaSkreech> eduard: help -> About KDE
<genii> Minataku: Likely he's trying to find some keygen someplace LOL
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> genii: Did you see the key I made up?
<genii> Minataku: Yes, I did
<eduard> DaSkreech3.5.5
<Minataku> Heehee, I was happy it ended up coming out to 25
<DaSkreech> eduard: Ok then you are using the wrong repo
<Minataku> I wonder if he got it too, maybe that's why he hasn't come back XD
<eduard> DaSkreech ups
<DaSkreech> Don't use the second one
<DaSkreech>  use the first one
<Minataku> If you haven't looked closely, it spells out "YOURE AN IDIOT FOR ASKING HERE"
<Minataku> XD
<intelikey> Minataku wasn't 2000 using 6 digit code for it's keys ?
<Minataku> I dunno
<Freeza^> does anyone happen to be running a laptop or desktop with an ati x700 gpu in it? i cant seem to get fglrx working for the life of me and ive tried every different method that is on the forums so im guessing its my specific gpu thats giving me issues
<Minataku> I thought all the recent ones were 5-5-5-5-5
<Minataku> 5 Base 32 pentets
<eduard> DaSkreech which one shall i use than?
<Minataku> *Base 36
<DaSkreech> The first on
<billytwowilly> so is it fairly safe to upgrade to feisty?
<Freeza^> i tried the feisty upgrade from edgy last time i reinstalled and it worked like a charm
<crimsun> I've had pretty good experience with the Feisty beta
<genii> Me too
<firecrotch> billytwowilly: I'm doing good with Feisty :)
<billytwowilly> k, I'm bored so I'm going to try it out;)
<DaSkreech> eduard: you have adept open?
<mallah> Hi, Does debian store "when" a package was installed in the system ?
<Freeza^> i dont think it remembers dates
<mallah> thats bad
<intelikey> abandondon edgy and go feisty all
<billytwowilly> when is feisty supposed to be released anyway?
<eduard> DaSkreech - now yes
<crimsun> mallah: sure, see the dpkg log
<LeeJunFan> I've been running feisty for a long time now and I'd say it's been beta quality for a while.
<mallah> cool
<mallah> thanks crimsun
<DaSkreech> eduard: go to manage repositories and enable edgy-proposed
<intelikey> mallah the logfiles will have timestamps
<genii> If you do a long listing of /var/cache/apt/archive it may have time stamps. Tho I can't remember if there the times are original file creation times or when they got put on your box
<Minataku> genii: Did you have a chance to get a shipping quote for me?
<eduard> DaSkreech i see that last one is 3.80.3 how can i get this one? is it stable?
<intelikey> oh i lag...
<eduard> DaSkreech KDE i mean
<LeeJunFan> /var/log/dpkg.log
<intelikey> ooops
<DaSkreech> the last one?
<DaSkreech> eduard: you don't want that one :)
<DaSkreech>  but you can get one if you like
<eduard> DaSkreech i don have there Edgy-proposed
<eduard> DaSkreech why?
<DaSkreech> It's the alpha of KDE$
<eduard> DaSkreech - why would i dont want the last KDE ?
<DaSkreech> KDE4
<mallah> looks like grep "status install"  /var/log/dpkg.log   did the trick ,
<intelikey> !commonsense | eduard
<ubotu> eduard: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<mallah> thanks guys
<mallah> and GALS too :)
<eduard> ubotu  is it not stable yet ?
<syke> hi
<syke> my X will not start after the upgrade -- the ATI driver says it can't find any screens
<DaSkreech>  add deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main to your sources
<syke> has anyone else seen/heard of this major problem?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> syke: It's not that bad
<syke> X won't start, so I can't use restricted-manager to try newer ATI drivers, even
<DaSkreech> back up your X config and run the X configure
<DaSkreech> eduard: It's not stable enough to use and it's not intereting yet
<intelikey> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaSkreech> eduard: this time next year you are going to be rolling in the hay with it though
<syke> intelikey: I already did that
<intelikey> then you set something "incorrectly"
<eduard> rolling in the hay  - sorry for my english, i hope it is a good something :))
<DaSkreech> eduard: yeah
<eduard> well, i am using Linux just 1 week though
<syke> intelikey: weird, I was using -phigh before
<eduard> DaSkreech - ok, now i do full upgrade , fingers cross
<DaSkreech> Yeah You really don't want to play with 3.80 then
<syke> and it didn't work
<syke> but it did this time
<syke> thanks!!!
<DaSkreech> eduard: You added the repo?
<syke> I wonder why the hell it broke in the first place?
<DaSkreech> It's only not human
<intelikey> syke you want plow
<eduard> DaSkreech - what i did: deb - "link"  - ./
<DaSkreech> which link?
<eduard> DaSkreech http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/archive-edgy-dist-upgrade-kde356-i386/
<DaSkreech> Nooo
<DaSkreech>  delete that :)
<eduard> DaSkreech ups, what is wrong now :) ?
<eduard> i delited
<DaSkreech> eduard: that is if you have kde 3.5.6
<DaSkreech>  you said you have 3.5.5 right?
<nomad111> does anyone in this world know a good circuit analysis program
<eduard> DaSkreech - ok, please help me to get this one
<nomad111> ive been looking for one forever
<nomad111> and i cant find one
<nomad111> i want to shoot myself :(
<DaSkreech> eduard: I'm trying. You have kde 3.5.5 right?
<dwidmann> why not just click the link in the topic eduard? It has the link you need
<DaSkreech> nomad111: Hmm good question
<dwidmann> I think
<eduard> DaSkreech currently yes, thanks
<eduard> DaSkreech - yes 3.5.5
<DaSkreech> eduard: ok now add something like deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main
<nomad111> DaSkreech: do you kno of pspice
<DaSkreech> you can repalce gb with whatever is in your repos
<DaSkreech> us or jp etc
<DaSkreech> !pspice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pspice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Nope :-)
<nomad111> !spice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> eduard: in the line at the bottom
<intelikey> hmmm so you can have all the webservers installed at one time ?
<eduard> DaSkreech why not at the top ? :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> Ok fine
<DaSkreech> whereever
<DaSkreech> so it's deb
<DaSkreech> link
<eduard> no really?
<DaSkreech> edgy-proposed main ?
<eduard> yes
<DaSkreech> Ok
<eduard> what next?
<eduard> fetch?
<DaSkreech> Click apply
<DaSkreech> then close
<DaSkreech> then fetch
<eduard> then first open probably :)
<bill_k> wish me luck! kubuntu dvd just finished (potential ubuntu switcher)
<eduard> before fetch
<intelikey>  /etc/rc2.d/   S20cherokee   S91apache   <<< will that conflict ?
<DaSkreech> Open?
<eduard> yes
<eduard> it its closed
<DaSkreech> bill_k: Luck
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<intelikey> i'll just remove them both....
<intelikey> no conflict in that.
<bill_k> DaSkreech, thanks. i'm sure i'll see all you later :)
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> eduard: when you fetch I think you should get a popup
<eduard> DaSkreech now full upgrade?
<eduard> i have it in the right conner
<sstchur_> is there any real difference between installing kubuntu and installing ubuntu and then installing the kubuntu/kde packages?
<DaSkreech> yes
<DaSkreech> Apply changes
<eduard> ok
<intelikey> sstchur_ no  not a "real" differance.
<eduard> 46 upgrades :)
<DaSkreech> When that is done
<DaSkreech> close adept
<eduard> apply Updates?
<DaSkreech> Might take a while :)
<sstchur_> intelikey: any reason that I would chose one method over the other?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<intelikey> sstchur_ if you install ubuntu it installs  ubuntu-desktop and all it depends on  (gnome stuff)   if you install  kubuntu  it installs  kubuntu-desktop  and all it depends on (kde stuff)   from either you can add the other.
<intelikey> sstchur_ below that level they are the same os.  ubuntu-base
<sstchur_> intelikey: so if I plan to use mostly kde and kde apps, and maybe only a little gnome stuff, it'd be best to stick with kubuntu to start
<Freeza^> yeah because you can install gnome apps in kde
<eduard> DaSkreech ok, thanks it started to download, do you have any other usefull links i could add to repositories? I hav all by default still,
<intelikey> sstchur_ like i said "6 of one and half a dozen of the other"
<sstchur_> intelikey: okay, thanks
<intelikey> sstchur_ np
<DaSkreech> eduard: did you enable multiverse?
<eduard> i did
<eduard> i anable all i sow :)
<eduard> enable*
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<intelikey> sstchur_ obviously if you ask in here some will try to get you to stick with "kubuntu"  and if you ask in #ubuntu  some will do the opisite
<DaSkreech> You may still not have enabled multiverse
<intelikey> obviously
<eduard> i am quit curious though, that is why i am here with you guys
<DaSkreech> sstchur_: But really Kubuntu is better
<ubuntu> Hi guys.  Could I get some help with Linux?
<eduard> DaSkreech how then i should do it?
<ubuntu> <==== Linux noob.
<DaSkreech> eduard: When the update is finished let me know
<DaSkreech> Don't close adept like I said :)
<eduard> ok, thanks
<Skuller> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eduard> i will
<DaSkreech> !ask
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<DaSkreech> Drat you Skuller
* Skuller gives evil laugh
<DaSkreech> nomad111: no?
<eduard> i thought ubuntuis bot
<DaSkreech> No Live CD
<Skuller> eduard: ubotu is, and also ubugtu
<intelikey> ubotu
<intelikey> ubotu botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<eduard> :)))
<intelikey> ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> ubotu yourself
<intelikey> ooops
<eduard> wow hi is just amaising :)))
<DaSkreech> nomad111: Just checking did you search adept?
<Skuller> !ubotu | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: please see above
<DaSkreech> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Minataku> ?
<Skuller> lol
<DaSkreech> :-D
<Iwonder|too> lol
<Skuller> i'll prefer the latter
* intelikey pets ubotu
<eduard> ubotu - ho far is till the mars?
<eduard> ubotu - how old are you?
<Skuller> eduard: closer than your adjacent city
<eduard> :)
<PurdueBioGuy> I was running Edgy Eft on my SATA fine, then added an IDE drive to my system to install XP.  The addition caused problems somehow and I was unable install XP, so I removed it from my system. The BIOS settings are fine.  So, afterwards, kubuntu would no longer load because it could not find some files, so I reinstalled using the LiveCD, but now it cannot mount the drive (Error 17) no matter how many reinstalls and reformats I do.
<Skuller> eduard: ubotu is still in the womb
<eduard> Skuller - and what about you?
<Skuller> eduard: i think i am out :)
<PurdueBioGuy> Right now I'm IRCing via the LiveCD.
<intelikey> PurdueBioGuy then the bios is not fine.
<eduard> Skuller - i love technolgy of novodays !
<PurdueBioGuy> Well, the settings have not been changed.
<eduard> Skuller where are you located?
<crackhead_25__> how do i reinstall flash, if i can't currently hear sound through the flash player which was default installed?
<DaSkreech> hi xena___
<Iwonder|too> PurdueBioGuy: can you mount/access said drive from livecd?
<DaSkreech> !flash9
<nomad111> DaSkreech: i found gEDA but its not as good as the spice simulator i had in windows
<PurdueBioGuy> With just the addition of the IDE, the system was messed up.
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<DaSkreech> nomad111: you want spice?
<Skuller> eduard: 17/m/fiji, u?
<intelikey> grub error 17 is caused by grub not being able to read from the selected partition....    the installer will find the disk just fine cause it's not using bios to access it it's using linux   but grub has to use the bios because linux isn't loaded yet...
<DaSkreech> Woah
<eduard> Skuller Amsterdam, heared about this city?
<DaSkreech> Havent seen a/s/l in a long time
<PurdueBioGuy> I can see both of my SATA drives in system settings, but I'm unaware of how to mount it.
<nomad111> DaSkreech: by definition spice is a simulator, which i want, and i want gui frontend that lets me draw a schematic and analyse it using spice
<PurdueBioGuy> So it's my mobo, then?
<DaSkreech> nomad111: Was it open source?
<Iwonder|too> PurdueBioGuy: anyone, doesnt grub have to be appended to boot from sata?
<nomad111> DaSkreech: well i dunno, i was trying to establish whether or not it is
<PurdueBioGuy> appended?
<Skuller> eduard: i may live in a stone age country but i aint from one, yes i have
<crackhead_25__> anyone know why flash won't play sound with video files palying in my mozlla browser?
<Iwonder|too> something added to the end od the kernel line
<nomad111> DaSkreech: the program i used in windows was called pspice 9.1 if you look for screenshots for that u'll understand what im after
<intelikey> there are at least four possable causes for error 17  1. /boot/grub/devices* incorrect   2. /boot/grub/menu.lst misconfigured  3. fs corruption   4. bios not feeding grub correct info to read from the disk/partition.   installing another hd "surely" changed the bios settings.   so i sujest you start there seeing that reinstalling would have corrected the other three.
<Kyestban> I've updated to the beta, now kde vidmodes are wacked. Crazy low rate modes (51? 59?), and interlaced modes! None of this is in my xorg.conf... and it wasn't like that before the upgrade. Anyone know what might be going wrong?
<intelikey> PurdueBioGuy ^
<DaSkreech> nomad111: YOu can probably run it under wine
<eduard> Skuller - dont be so smurt :))
<PurdueBioGuy> So you suggest I default the BIOS settings?
<eduard> Skuller smart i mean
<DaSkreech> nomad111: Do you have adept?
<intelikey> default... no.  default is nothing more than a starting point for configuring anything.
<Skuller> eduard: i am not saying i am smart, i am just saying that my georgraphical skills arent as bad as you think
<intelikey> i sujest you "correct" the bios issue
<nomad111> DaSkreech: yes
<nomad111> DaSkreech: i got wine
<nomad111> DaSkreech: ill give it a shot
<PurdueBioGuy> Alright, thanks guys.  I'll check it out and report back.
<DaSkreech> nomad111: Do a search in adept for circuit
<DaSkreech> I see one analyser
<DaSkreech> :-(
<nomad111> last time i checked they were all digital simulators
<DaSkreech> xena__: Still here?
<nomad111> i wanted analog
<eduard> Skuller - ok, than tell me where is located city with name David-Gorodok? in which country at least ?
<DaSkreech> !info gnucap
<ubotu> gnucap: GNU Circuit Analysis package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.34-5 (edgy), package size 859 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<DaSkreech> nomad111: look at the details on that package
<eduard> DaSkreech 85%...
* DaSkreech hugs Jucato
<intelikey> nomad111 there are some that do both digital and analog iirc
<Assimilator> I've got a web site that when i click on a video stream it keeps asking for IE, media player and marcomedia flash. What apps/plugins do i need for firefox to load the stream ?
<Skuller> eduard: you cannot really measure skills by asking mere questions of no significance, and no i dont know the answer for that, but whatever that is, i bet it is not more famous than Amsterdam
<nomad111> intelikey: ive got gnucap which is a simulator (does not come with frontend) and oregano which is a crappy frontend to gnucap
* Jucato waves to DaSkreech
<eduard> Skuller you wrong, but i pleased though :))
<DaSkreech> I read that as David goliath :-)
<DaSkreech> Silly bible reader :)
<eduard> no
<Skuller> eduard: perhaps a crash course in english for you should me more worthy than asking a guy 'where is that?' questions
<intelikey> nomad111 i read through the package discriptions one time.  more than a year ago.   but i do believe i recall several apps along that line.  i was amazed at the amount of software dedicated to that field.... search the database is all i can say.
<eduard> Skuller cammon man i did tell you anything what could make you so upsat?
<Kyestban> Using Beta, KDE's Monitor & Display has totally invalid values. Doesn't matter if I use nvidia or nv driver. Weird refresh rates and interlace!!! Am using same xorg.conf I've always used. Also tried disabling Composite extension. Can anyone help?
<Skuller> eduard: ??
<eduard> Skuller - oh, i thought you cant asking questions :)))
<intelikey> Kyestban while you may well find help here this channel does not support beta *
<Kyestban> Oh, I apologize then.
<nomad111> intelikey: this dilemma is the reason i still use windows
<DaSkreech> Kyestban: #ubuntu+1
<Skuller> eduard: you know you make no sense at all to me
<DaSkreech> Skuller: roll with it man :)
<Jucato> !feisty | Kyestban
<ubotu> Kyestban: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn") should be released in April 2007. Beta is out! http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu704Beta Schedule: !schedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help and support in #ubuntu+1 (NOT #ubuntu)
<Skuller> DaSkreech: i thought so...sorry
<DaSkreech> nomad111: Hope that Wine works out
<Skuller> laterz all
<DaSkreech>  gnucap supports spice or pspsice btw
<intelikey> nomad111 what ever it takes, where ever it breaks.
<DaSkreech> Skuller: gone?
<drew_> how do you install .tar?
<PurdueBioBoy> Hey guys.  Reseting the BIOS and fixing the boot priorities worked like a charm.
<DaSkreech> drew_: install ubuntu
<nomad111> DaSkreech: well i managed to install it with wine but everytime i run it, it immediately crashes
<Skuller> DaSkreech: no but i am doing my HW for school on my comp table
<PurdueBioBoy> You help is greatly appreciated.
<DaSkreech> nomad111: With what error?
<nomad111> DaSkreech: i didnt run from console
<DaSkreech> Skuller: OK don't neglect that :)
<PurdueBioBoy> Have a great night.
<drew_> i have no idea how this command line stuff works
<nomad111> DaSkreech: how do i run the program i installed from konsole
<Iwonder|too> drew tar --help
<DaSkreech> nomad111: wine /path/to/the/exe
<intelikey> drew_ normally .tar is not for you.   what are you trying to do ?
<drew_> install firefox, jahashaka, and Bproject
<Jucato> er...
<DaSkreech> !jahashaka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jahashaka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drew_> i understand how it works i just need a bit of a walk thru
<Jucato> drew_: , you can install firefox from the Package Manager
<DaSkreech> !find jah
<intelikey> !javashaka
<nomad111> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11958/
<ubotu> Package/file jah does not exist in edgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javashaka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iwonder|too> drew_:  what is your goal?
<ponchato> Hi everyone.  I'm running the live cd, and I was wondering how I can access my windows partition.  When I go to it in the file browser, it doens't say anything, and when I go up one level to /dev/ it has a little lock icon.
<Iwonder|too> there may be an easier way to achieve it
<drew_> i keep getting "cant talk with su" errors?
<intelikey> Iwonder|too he asked something about shockwave streem i think  ^
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Iwonder|too> isn't there a firefox plugins package?
<nomad111> DaSkreech: does that dump make sense
<DaSkreech> ponchato: Oh wait
<DaSkreech> nomad111: Looks like a D3d call
<DaSkreech> ponchato: alt+F2 => kdesu konqueror
<DaSkreech> ponchato: it should work after that
<eduard> DaSkreech i am ready, close adept?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: jahshaka http://www.jahshaka.org/ (a video editor)
<intelikey> ponchato you never browse /dev/
<DaSkreech> eduard: no
<ponchato> sry, just /dev
<intelikey> ponchato there is nothing there but device nodes
<DaSkreech> go to manage repositores
<DaSkreech> eduard: you should have a line like deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ universe
<ponchato> when i type kdesu konquerer it says command not found
<eduard> DaSkreech i am here, ok
<intelikey> ponchato you mount the device on an empty dirrectry (mountpoint)   normally in /mnt or in /media   and then what ever is on the device is accessable in the mountpoint.
<DaSkreech> click the word universe so you can edit it
<DaSkreech> add the word multiverse after it
<DaSkreech> it shoud look something like deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ universe multiverse
<Iwonder|too> ponchato: have you checked mount? to make sure its not mounted allready?
<drew_> ughhh i cant run package manager
<ponchato> how do i check mount?
<Iwonder|too> type mount
<intelikey> ponchato it is possable to access a 'raw' device  but you don't want to. so don't be in /dev
<drew_> you cant mount while running live cd tho
<Iwonder|too> in console
<eduard> DaSkreech - edgy?
<drew_> no
<drew_> dappe
<drew_> r
<ponchato> how do i get to console? alt+f2?
<nomad111> DaSkreech: should i go ask elsewhere or do you know how to solve it
<DaSkreech> nomad111: #winehq can't hurt
<intelikey> drew_ i beg to differ   mount works in the live dapper CD
<DaSkreech> eduard: umm yes edgy :)
<DaSkreech> Sorry :)
<eduard> DaSkreech - ok, done, than?
<Iwonder|too> kmenu,system,konsole?
<drew_> oh i couldent mount
<DaSkreech> eduard: yup
<DaSkreech> apply
<DaSkreech> close
<DaSkreech> quit adept
<drew_> if i mount my widooze drive while i damage anything?
<drew_> newb i know
<DaSkreech> drew_: No
<intelikey> drew_ sudo mount /dev/<devicenode> /media/
<eduard> there was also edgy-updates that is why i asked
<DaSkreech> I know
<intelikey> drew_ you do have to use the correct name of the device node in that  ^
<eduard> DaSkreech, than?
<DaSkreech> you quit adept ?
<eduard> yes
<DaSkreech> alt+space
<DaSkreech> type adept
<DaSkreech> press enter
<drew_> i cant run package manager
<eduard> katapult?
<drew_> i keep getting su errors
<Iwonder|too> cool
<DaSkreech> eduard: yes :)
<intelikey> <drew_> if i mount my widooze drive while i damage anything? << read access wont hurt a thing.   writing to ntfs is always dangerous from linux   cause M$ wants it that way.
<DaSkreech> drew_: What kind of su errors?
<drew_> cant tal with
<drew_> talk*
<eduard> DaSkreech "no items matched"
<DaSkreech> you typed the word adept?
<eduard> you didnt tell me :)
<DaSkreech> i did :-P
<DaSkreech> alt+space
<DaSkreech> type adept
<eduard> i am in
<DaSkreech> press enter
<eduard> ok
<DaSkreech> fetch updates
<DaSkreech> I put this as F5 on my adept
<DaSkreech> so much easier :)
<eduard> done, new version avalable
<eduard> available, i do "next"
<DaSkreech> After this it should be bouncing ball
<drew_> still conversation with su failed
<drew_> i cant use it aghh
<eduard> DaSkreech have you install this one already?
<Iwonder|too> drew_:  something simple like sudo konqueror fails?
<DaSkreech> eduard: Ummm Kinda :-)
<sstchur__> has anyone gotten that menu with a search built (like the one on Open Suse 10.2 beta) in working in KDE?   (I think someone told me it was called Kickstart) ?
<drew_> no
<DaSkreech> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<drew_> iwonder|too: no
<Iwonder|too> no? it works or doesn't?
<DaSkreech> eduard: I haven't done an upgrade
<DaSkreech> Maybe next week
<drew_> it works,
<eduard> DaSkreech it does upgrade now
<drew_> only adept
<Iwonder|too> then sudo is fine
<sstchur__> ah Kickoff... is that available for anyone to install in KDE for any distro ?
<drew_> adept wont run tho
<eduard> DaSkreech why not? you dont trust it?
<DaSkreech> sstchur__: sure
<DaSkreech> eduard: haven't had the time
<eduard> :))
<drew_> or add remove programs
<drew_> niether
<sstchur__> DaSkreech: I've tried looking for the source or a package or something, but wasn't able to find anything.  Were does one get it?
<eduard> DaSkreech how long are you with kubuntu already?
<drew_> whom?
<eduard> or with a kinux ?
<DaSkreech> 1.5 years
<eduard> linux*
<DaSkreech> or yaer
<Iwonder|too> drew_: sudo adept_manager
<DaSkreech> year?
<eduard> wow
<DaSkreech> sstchur__: from suse I would guess
<DaSkreech> I know it's modest :)
<eduard> ugu
<drew_> i still keep getting the same error
<bill_k> DaSkreech: running kubuntu installed :)
<eduard> DaSkreech hey i ve got an error
<drew_> oh well
<DaSkreech> bill_k: Niiiice :)
<drew_> time to go to bed
<Iwonder|too> exactly what error/
<DaSkreech> eduard: Whats it say?
<billytwowilly> hey, is there any howto to upgrade to feisty without the upgrader app?
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<bill_k> DaSkreech: now to bcm43xx fwcutter and binarydrivers + vlc, mythtv, etc again
<DaSkreech> something like that
<billytwowilly> yah.. I"m already running edgy..
<drew_> upgrading to edgy overnight
<drew_> nights
<DaSkreech> billytwowilly: replace dapper with edgy and edgy with feisty
<DaSkreech>  works the same way
<billytwowilly> ok.
<DaSkreech> bill_k: have fun
<DaSkreech>  how do you like myth?
<eduard> DaSkreech http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11959/
<bill_k> DaSkreech: it's cool.  just wish there was a single installer too for the many people running frontend+backend+database
<bill_k> DaSkreech: without the mysql server too, way too much stuff for us noobs
<eduard> DaSkreech any ideas why?
<DaSkreech> eduard: server was probably busy
<DaSkreech> try again
<eduard> ok
<NightBird> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<NightBird> (that is a usefull trigger to remember
<bill_k> !binarydrivers
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eduard> DaSkreech the same error while fetching files
<DaSkreech> grrr
<DaSkreech> can you ping that site?
<eduard> no sorry - while modifying software channels
<eduard> how please?
<dwidmann> "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)" Piece of crap :\
* dwidmann kicks
<eduard> DaSkreech ping result - unknown site
<eduard> unknown host
<DaSkreech> archive.ubuntu.com ?
<eduard> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2
<dwidmann> and mirrors numbering more than one
<DaSkreech> Oh that's not a site
<DaSkreech>  just the first part
<DaSkreech>  to the .com
<eduard> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2
<eduard> sorry
<eduard> eduard@kubuntu:~$ ping http://archive.ubuntu.com
<eduard> ping: unknown host http://archive.ubuntu.com
<eduard> DaSkreech unknown host http://archive.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> eduard: What is the perfix that you have in your sources?
<eduard> prefix?
<DaSkreech> nl ?
<DaSkreech> nl.archive.ubuntu.com?
<eduard> ru
<eduard> i used russian language first
<dwidmann> try pinging 91.189.89.6 for "archive.ubuntu.com"?
<eduard> by default , now i changed to english
<Iwonder|too> ping: unknown host http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Iwonder|too> 
<dwidmann> or 91.189.88.31 for ru.archive.ubuntu.com
<eduard> counting
<Iwonder|too> ahh i see
<DaSkreech> I guess you just can't see it :(
<eduard> it sending pings
<eduard> icmp_seq=52 already
<Iwonder|too> ctrl+c
<eduard> DaSkreech ok, what i can do now?
<DaSkreech> try again
<dwidmann> This just has to go and remind me how bad packet loss is on my connection :(
<DaSkreech> now that you see it
<eduard> what can i do now?
<eduard> still no result from ping
<raffytaffy> morning penguins
<dwidmann> eduard: you can stop ping by pressing "ctrl+c"
<eduard> ok, 250 received , no lost
<raffytaffy> network problems?
<DaSkreech> Oh sounds good :)
<dwidmann> heh ...... I'm sitting at 9% packet loss :( with an average of 1400ms. My connection needs to die
<DaSkreech> eduard: click the upgrade button again :)
<eduard> hope not raffytaffy
<eduard> DaSkreech - shall i change ru to nl ?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech>  no need
* dwidmann wonders if the repository is back in working order yet
<raffytaffy> ow crap . i press something and xchat menu is gone:O
<eduard> DaSkreech - why prefixes didnt chane automaticaly after i changed language?
<eduard> change*
<DaSkreech> eduard: it doesn't care about lang as far as I know
<DaSkreech>  it cares where you are in the world
<eduard> OK
<Jucato> eduard: changing languages doesn't change which server you are using
<DaSkreech> Jucato!
* Jucato is using English but still uses a local mirror/server
<dwidmann> hmm, nope, deb http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty main is still a no-go
<DaSkreech> You never told me konversation has konsole
<eduard> but it should in a way suffets nearest one
<Jucato> DaSkreech!
<DaSkreech> that
<DaSkreech> so
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you never asked  :)
<DaSkreech> rocks
<eduard> suggest *
<Jucato> DaSkreech: now you can use irssi in Konversation :)
<DaSkreech> No clue what I'm going to use it for but ... it's cool!
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<dwidmann> Jucato: kind of like how I use vim in kate?
<DaSkreech> eduard: is the upgrade still failing?
<Jucato> eduard: it does that during the installation process, when you chose your locale
<eduard> no, error
<Jucato> dwidmann: hehe equally Krazy :)
<DaSkreech> is that no error?
* Jucato drools... GUI vim...
<eduard> again error
<DaSkreech>  or no. Error
<DaSkreech> ah ok
* DaSkreech points Jucato to vigor
<dwidmann> DaSkreech ... repo error ..... just gonna have to sit and wait for a vulgar amount of time
<eduard> it sais - this is usually some sort of network problem
<raffytaffy> help:( my xchat menu is gone from the top of this window:(
<Jucato> although GUI + vim seems to sound oxymoronic...
<DaSkreech> Where does the upgrade tool get the repos from?
<Jucato> raffytaffy: you're using xchat? or konversation?
<billytwowilly> is there any way to launch the upgrader app manually?
<raffytaffy> xchat..i pres something on accident
<raffytaffy> and the menu buttons disapear
<dwidmann> eduard: yes, but it's two (and likely more) people having the problem, thus ruling out network issues
* Jucato doesn't use XChat....
<Jucato> billytwowilly: which upgrader app?
<eduard> suggestion?
<eduard> wait and restart?
<billytwowilly> jucato the one to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<dwidmann> The repositories Packages.bz2 file is the problem, we just need to wait until it's updated/fixed/whatever
<Jucato> billytwowilly: if you weren't able to upgrade fully using it, just launch Adept, click on Fetch Updates, wait for the updates to finish, then it will run the tool
<billytwowilly> nifty, thanks.
<Jucato> dwidmann: what's the exact error message btw?
<dwidmann> "Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<dwidmann> That's the part I copied a while back, I didn't select the rest :(
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11959/
<DaSkreech> ^^^ error
* Jucato checks
<firecrotch> !info webcyradm
<ubotu> Package webcyradm does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<bill_k> what's the gui sudo command for kubuntu (equivalent to gksudo) ?
<bill_k> !sudo
<eduard> the same error all the time
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> bill_k: kdesu
<bill_k> thanks
<DaSkreech> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> dwidmann: try changing to uk.archive.ubuntu.com and sudo apt-get update again
<dwidmann> did that
<dwidmann> same error
<Jucato> changed to uk.?
<dwidmann> same with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<billytwowilly> so the upgrader starts up grey screen
* Jucato would love to stay and help, but has to go...
<eduard> yes it start screen , but till modifying...
<billytwowilly> is there anything wrong with just changes the deb repositories to feisty and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Jucato> billytwowilly: don't really know. but Kubuntu is pushing for testing the GUI dist-upgrade tool that will make dist-upgrading easier
<billytwowilly> it's not starting up other than as a grey screen...
<Jucato> billytwowilly: I think the tool makes sure that you have the essential packages/metapackages installed before upgrading
<raffytaffy> $tab
<Jucato> billytwowilly: #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1 for bugs (it's currently in beta, remember?)
<Jucato> but being a Sunday today....
<billytwowilly> blah
* Jucato really needs to go
<dwidmann> later Jucato
<Jucato> laterzzzz
<DaSkreech> eduard: Guess you will have to play with feisty tomorrow
<eduard> ok, no problem, thanks any way guys
<eduard> appreciate it!
<eduard> DaSkreech - have a nice day, i will try tomorrow
<DaSkreech> eduard: Anythign else you would like to play with?
<DaSkreech> bill_k: Welcome back
<eduard> DaSkreech - well....
<eduard> DaSkreech - may be - wireless card? i need wireless connection sharing between my laptop and my girlfriend laptop, i use ethernet card
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eduard> DaSkreech somethig like wingate in windows
<DaSkreech> ohhh
<DaSkreech> you mean kwifimanager
<DaSkreech> !kwifimanager
<ubotu> kwifimanager: wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 780 kB
<eduard> never heard
<DaSkreech> Assuming that wireless works for you already
<jay> i dont like this
<jay> i cant root
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jay> how do i get to kdesu
<eduard> ok, will try
<eduard> it is
<eduard> i use knetwork manager
<DaSkreech> jay: alt+f2 -> kdesu command
<jay> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<eduard> kdesu? what it does?
<eduard> nothing happend
<jay> it a gui root managger
<DaSkreech> eduard: it allows you to run a program as root
<DaSkreech> a gui progam
<jay> it alows you to run kde prorams in root
<jay> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<eduard> ok, thanks, how tu deactivate it afterwords?
<eduard> to*
<DaSkreech> deactiviate?
<DaSkreech> hi Admiral_Chicago
<jay> deactivate what?
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there DaSkreech. how is it going room
<eduard>    deactivate this command kdesu?
<DaSkreech> eduard: close the application
<eduard> ok
<jay> nothing came up when i did it
<DaSkreech> jay: can you sudo?
<jay> yeah
<jay> but i need a gui su
<DaSkreech> butno kdesu
<DaSkreech> for any program?
<jay> yep
<jay> no
<jay> i want the xterm from kde
<jay> not this crap Konsole
<DaSkreech> kdesu speedcruch doesn't work ?
<DaSkreech> jay: So install Xterm
<DaSkreech> not a big issue
<jay> yeah it is
<jay> i should have to go fetch the stuuf that SHOULD be there already
* DaSkreech raises eyebrow
<billytwowilly> lol
<billytwowilly> konsole is default in kde
<billytwowilly> xterm is not.
<jay> HA!
<Iwonder|too> jay type xterm
<firecrotch> is it possible to "undo" apt-get -f install ?
<jay> xtrem is on almost every linux distro
<Iwonder|too> and its on mine also
<DaSkreech> And it's on the one you are on
<DaSkreech> not a big issue
<bill_k> awesome, screensavere options work on kubuntu
<bill_k> s/screensaver
<jay> as i thought
<jay> xterm is there
<DaSkreech> again
<jay> the link was not put in the kde loauncher
<DaSkreech> not a big issue
<Skuller> my xorg is using about 30% cpu, any idea why or how can i stop it from doing so?
<jay> DaSkreech: what versiooon of linux do you use?
<DaSkreech> no it wasnt
<dwidmann> depends entirely on what it did
<Iwonder|too> never seen a distro that that did,haven;t tried them all though,xterm isn't a kde app,it shopuldn't be in there
<dwidmann> additionally- automatically, no, manually, probably
<Iwonder|too> run kappfinder
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Skuller: Wish I knew. Normally it's firefox for me
<jay> i have been using mandriva and knoppix this is a DOWNGRADE for me
<DaSkreech> In what way?
<Skuller> DaSkreech: :(....i think its got something to do with the screw ups today in it...well never mind...thanks
<Iwonder|too> everyone has an opinion,i find knoppix too buggy to use and rpm sux with depencys
<jay> knoppix
<jay> BUGGY!
<jay> HAR!
<Iwonder|too> buggy as hell on my amd64
<jay> i can tell you why
<Iwonder|too> i like there mode finder
<jay> cause you use ^$ bit
<Iwonder|too> for setting up xorg
<dwidmann> knoppix works okay for me ..... but, clutter. CLUTTER.
<jay> 64
<jay> well
<jay> knoppix is not ment to be installed
<Iwonder|too> wasn't
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jay> -_-
<jay> pffft
<Iwonder|too> didn't perform nothing like kubuntu livecd nor gentoo installer livecd
<eduard> DaSkreech - hey i changed allrepositories to gb and it started to upgrade (i hope it is )
<Iwonder|too> but everyone says something different about it
<DaSkreech> eduard: heehee :)
<eduard> it is fetchin and installing now ;)
<dwidmann> Hmm, maybe it's working across-the-board now, I'll give it a try too
<jay> Iwonder|too: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<eduard> i need 1- 2 hours
<Iwonder|too> why jay?
<firecrotch> Is there a way to remove all packages except for the very base packages?
<DaSkreech> Iwonder|too: to talk offtopic of course
<jay> xD
<DaSkreech> firecrotch: well if you have KDe then yes
<jay> DaSkreech: you too
<Iwonder|too> i have nothing off topic to say,i've used manfrake since 7.2,gentoo since 2005.1 and am quite pleased with this versiion of kubuntu
<DaSkreech> jay: I'm heading to bed
<jay> bye
<DaSkreech>  I'll be here tomorrow if you wanna hang around. Always nice to havea good discussion
<eduard> DaSkreech - hey i told you i might have to change prefix ;)
<DaSkreech> eduard: Yeah I know :)
<firecrotch> DaSkreech: Actually, for this case, I'm referring to a server system
<eduard> strange, why it is so?
<DaSkreech> firecrotch: Just install ubuntu-server from the alternate CD
<eduard> are mirrors not updated yet?
<DaSkreech> eduard: bingo
<eduard> :))
<eduard> ok, it means gb - is the first one?
<firecrotch> DaSkreech: I don't have physical access to the machine, and I need to get this fixed fast
<DaSkreech> firecrotch: What is on it now?
<eduard> firecrotch say please :))))))
<DaSkreech> eduard: one of
<firecrotch> DaSkreech: It's pretty much just Apache2, php5 and bind9
<eduard> DaSkreech next to who?
<firecrotch> eduard: please
<DaSkreech> archive.ubuntu.com I would suspect
<eduard> firecrotch not ot me - to DaSkreech :))
<DaSkreech> firecrotch: Sooo what do you need removed?
<firecrotch> DaSkreech: I have no clue.  I did apt-get -f install and everything just died, basically
<DaSkreech> define everything
<dwidmann> the opposite of nothing?
<Iwonder|too> does apt log?
<firecrotch> DaSkreech: php is giving me all kinds of errors now
<DaSkreech> Yeah it does
<Iwonder|too> maybe see what the force warned against breakage?
<DaSkreech> why did you need the -f anyway?
<firecrotch> DaSkreech:  I think I may have accidentally installed php4 over php5, and broke some scripts
<DaSkreech> Whatever caused you to need that is most likely waht broke it
<dwidmann> it probably told him to do it ...
<firecrotch> Yes, it told me to
<Iwonder|too> too bad there ain't a apt-get undo
<Admiral_Chicago> firecrotch: you could try downgrade
<DaSkreech> Well I'm off ot bed
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago: How?
<eduard> DaSkreech sorry, i forgot - did you help to install KDE 3.5.6 ?
<DaSkreech> eduard: it will be installed when this is done
<eduard> ufff, thanks
<DaSkreech> eduard: Night!
<DaSkreech> eduard: in 6 months you can install KDE4 :)
<DaSkreech> :-D
<eduard> night?
<DaSkreech> Come see me then
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah
<DaSkreech> it's near 2:30
<eduard> ok, thanks
<eduard> ehere are you?
<eduard> where are you?
<eduard> here is 9.13
<DaSkreech> Obviously not near you :)
<eduard> i thought you are in GB
<eduard> :)) ah ok
* DaSkreech hugs a pillow
<eduard> never mind - be secret
<eduard> good sleep
* dwidmann is up waaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy past bed time
<Admiral_Chicago> same time over here. CST.
<eduard> usa, chikago - good
<eduard> chicago *
<dwidmann> Chicago traffic makes me cry
<eduard> please dont cry :))
<dwidmann> :P I'll try not to
<Iwonder|too> perhaps off topic,anyone know of a timezone setting in kde that suuports daylights saving?
<dwidmann> wonder, it set my clock automatically ... so apparantly it does
<eduard> i ve got it too auto
<Iwonder|too> chicago/cst?
<Admiral_Chicago> yesp
<Iwonder|too> k thx
<Admiral_Chicago> are any of you from chicago?
<eduard> i am wondering the same - anyone from Netherlands?
* dwidmann definitely isn't, and couldn't be paid to live within 50 miles of that city
<Iwonder|too> damn now if someone will wake up in kvirc channel so i can figure out 12 hour timestamp settings
<eduard> dwidmann ???
<dwidmann> ???
<eduard> definitely isn't, and couldn't be paid to live within 50 miles of that city
<eduard> ??
<eduard> why?
<dwidmann> Stress
<eduard> aaaah....
<eduard> welcome to Netherlands
<dwidmann> ???
* dwidmann was speaking of Chicago
<eduard> nevermind,
<Admiral_Chicago> i've lived there my entire life :)
<dwidmann> It was stressful enough just having to drive through Chicago on the way to Wisconsin
<eduard> how long if i can isk it is?
<Iwonder|too> my cousin lives in ghicago,she loves it
<dwidmann> Only 762 more packages to download :(
<eduard> i have 160 downloaded
<dwidmann> I started a couple days ago ..... I've got 527/1288 done
<eduard> dwidmann are you upgrading to 7.04 as well?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> 19 years
<dwidmann> 19 years?
<eduard> entire life....
<raffytaffy> ive installed 7.04 a few days ago next to egdy. i have both
<Admiral_Chicago> feisty rocks
<eduard> why next to?
<eduard> how do you feel with your 7.04 ?
<eduard> raffytaffy - tell us, what is like to have 7.04 :))
<raffytaffy> well it was a bit harder to install custom kernel on it
<raffytaffy> but it works ok now
<eduard> laptop? desk?
<raffytaffy> im goin to be installing kde4 on edgy
<raffytaffy> laptop
<Iwonder|too> how do you know which one you have,by the title in repos( edgy universe)?
<raffytaffy> even if i bork edgy. i have feisty to fall back on
<eduard> wireless?
<raffytaffy> no wired
<Admiral_Chicago> Iwonder|too: its edgu
<eduard> do you have wireless card?
<Admiral_Chicago> universe says the scope of support (if you will)
<dwidmann> Anyhow, seeing as I've been too lazy to check, is there anything new worth mentioning in Feisty? (that I didn't already have in Edgy?"
<raffytaffy> yes i do
<raffytaffy> it works btw..in case youre wondering
<Admiral_Chicago> dwidmann: yes, let me grab a link
<dwidmann> my internet connection and that link probably aren't going to get along real well
<raffytaffy> my wireless card is built into laptop / during kernel compile i compiled the right mods and it works
<eduard> have you tryed to do share connection through wireless card?
<Admiral_Chicago> easy codec install, migration assistan.
<eduard> right mods , what is it?
<dwidmann> what is "migration assistant?"
<Admiral_Chicago> its a tool to help move all your files over from a different OS
<dwidmann> ah, sounds interesting
<dwidmann> would have been handy for me a while back ...
<eduard> and now - what is right mod?
<sonoftheclayr> should i get feisty desktop or alternative cd or should i just upgrade edgy?
<raffytaffy> i installed second edgy install and updated that
<Iwonder|too> eduard: right module for internal wireless card?
<raffytaffy> i dont want it to mess up my partitions
<sonoftheclayr> i was thinking of doing that raffytaffy
<raffytaffy> it worked extremley well for me actually
<raffytaffy> no errors at all during install...
<raffytaffy> my reasoning : its a base install without extra packages...so less possible dep. problems
<sonoftheclayr> yeah, i'll do that. thanks
<raffytaffy> let us know how it went
<sonoftheclayr> tell you how it goes later
<waylandbill> I upgraded edgy to fiesty. It only needed 1400 packages updated :-O
<eduard> Iwonder|too right module, thanks. i don know what it is but soundds promissing :)
<waylandbill> I guess I installed some stuff previously. :-)
<Iwonder|too> eduard: everyone goes about it differently,but vasically you type lspci,find out which card/chipset you have and start doing research to see if its supported and how
<Iwonder|too> some people re do their kernel to have the module loaded on boot,some use 3rd party software,some use ndiswrapper with native windows drivers,some just won't work in linux
<Iwonder|too> mine is a bcm43xx it works well
<eduard> it is supported, i installed proper driver already - thanks, my question was - how to sgare internet connection trough wireless cas=rd with other laptop while i am using wired connection by ethernet card
<eduard> share*
<Iwonder|too> ipforwad=1\
<Iwonder|too> and set the card mode different than managed
<Iwonder|too> ad-hoc i think
<eduard> i found this one you mentioned Iwonder|too
<Iwonder|too> where the ipforward setting is in kubuntu,i do not know
<eduard> ad-hoc, what it does?
<Iwonder|too> ad-hoc means peer to peer
<Admiral_Chicago> 2
<Admiral_Chicago> err. sorry Ad hoc is a Latin phrase which means "for this [purpose] ".
<Iwonder|too> iwconfig (inteerface) mode ad-hoc
<cpk1> eduard: you are also going to have to use iptables MASQUERADE
<eduard> something like this, in windowsXP  iused wingate
<Iwonder|too> eduard:  you will have to wait on an expert or google intenet cinnection sharing
<cpk1> its not that hard to do it
<eduard> cpk1 - how? please
<cpk1> eduard: 'iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE' for the iptables rule and then echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Iwonder|too> wonder if kubuntu has a gui for it like mandrake
<eduard> cpk1 wo wo wo, which one is first? :))
<cpk1> eduard: doesnt matter
<eduard> what command shall i use first ( i am not gur yet)
<eduard> guru
<raffytaffy> there is a "gui" for iptables other hen firestarter
<raffytaffy> its called "webmin"
<eduard> hey i installed firestarter
<eduard> how can i start my own connection so mindows XP laptop sow it?
<eduard> can see it *
<cpk1> eduard: I said it doesnt matter which you do first and you dont need firestarter for simple internet sharing
<eduard> permission denied - after echo 1>/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Admiral_Chicago>  did you try sudo
<eduard> no, forgot
<cpk1> its echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<eduard> ok with spaces?
<firecrotch> How can I list ALL of the packages installed on my system (from the command line) ?
<Admiral_Chicago> firecrotch: i think apt-get -l
<cpk1> firecrotch: you do realize that will at least be several thousand?
<eduard> with sudo - permission denied
<firecrotch> cpk1: Yes, I realize that
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<firecrotch> cpk1: I'm trying to restore a completely hosed server
<raffytaffy> dpkg get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<raffytaffy> maybe
<cpk1> eduard: yeah i think you need to be in a root session to do that otherwise try just editing that file with nano
<Admiral_Chicago> theer is an apt command somewhere firecrotch
<firecrotch> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> bit busy to look myself
<cpk1> firecrotch: you can browse by just using aptitude
<raffytaffy> firecrotch try ; dpkg get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ubuntu-files
<eduard> cpk1 - i do upgrade now, could be this a reason?
<cpk1> eduard: no, just do what I said
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: Thanks
<raffytaffy> worked?
<eduard> ok, simmes nothing happend
<eduard> cpk1 - what next? after echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<cpk1> eduard: did it work?
<eduard> cpk1 nothing heppend - no reaction just bash is ready for next command
<cpk1> ok did you do the iptables rule eduard?
<eduard> ,ups not yet
<eduard> how? cpk1?
<eduard> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE ?
<eduard> cpk1 - idone: iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE , simmes to be nothing heppend as well
<cpk1> that should be all you have to do if the other computer is already connected it should work but you might need to set up the dns
<eduard> cpk1 on the windowsXP laptop - what shall i do to see my wireless connection from kubuntu?
<cpk1> just look for it
<eduard> i mean kubuntu installed on my laptop, windows xp on my friends
<cpk1> ... which computer is connected to the internet?
<eduard> my kubuntu
<eduard> wired
<cpk1> ok then just search for it on windows I presume
<cpk1> i am not 100% I have only wirelessly networked with linux
<eduard> ok, please let me know next - what name of network should be? what is the name of network/signal i should look for?
<cpk1> i dont know its your configuration
<cpk1> I just told you I have never done ad hoc on windows
<eduard> i did what you told me - how what was it about?
<eduard> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE - what it is for?
<cpk1> so that computers connected to yours can send data outside
<cpk1> and stuff from outside can get sent back
<eduard> ah, alright, i see, thanks for that
<eduard> but still how can i see my kubunta laptop from windows laptop by wireless connection?
<c1|freaky> is there any list of additional apt sources for kubuntu and ubuntu?
<eduard> cpk1 any idea?
<cpk1> !easysource | c1|freaky
<ubotu> c1|freaky: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk1> eduard: no, in linux I would just assign an ip to each card and that would be that
<c1|freaky> i mean additional ones to these
<Contrast> What's up, everyone?
<Contrast> Are there any Beryl-GIT users in here? I'm trying to find out if the wallpaper manager plugin is still missing before I update and can't get an answer over at #beryl. :-\
<raffytaffy> hi | Contrast
<Admiral_Chicago> Contrast: maybe in #ubuntu-effects
<Contrast> Thanks, Admiral_Chicago
<wolferine> anyone use/good with smartctl ?
<eduard> any one please help to solf this proble while upgrade system to 7.04: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11966/
<eduard> eroor appeared while fetching
<Admiral_Chicago> eduard: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<raffytaffy> gb.archive.ubuntu.com seems down
<raffytaffy> use mirror apt-get list
<eduard> Admiral_Chicago KDE3.5.5
<Admiral_Chicago> ah wait. sec
<Admiral_Chicago> the server is up i think
<Admiral_Chicago> eduard: kubuntu-desktop is a package
<eduard> Admiral_Chicago installed
<Admiral_Chicago> the server is down most likely
<eduard>  ok i will restart
<xushi> forgive my question, but i'm not on my kubuntu box atm.. Is there a version for nvu on kubuntu's package manger ?
<xushi> or do i have to compile from src ?
<raffytaffy> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<xushi> excellent
<Linux_Galore> xushi: could have just typed  sudo apt-get install nvu   and that that question answered
<ben__> where can i download kde4
<raffytaffy> ben__ : deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.3/ edgy main
<Linux_Galore> ben__: tells you how to do it on the ubuntu.org  home page
<xushi> Linux_Galore: me ?
<raffytaffy> but i warn you...it may break your stuff ben__
<Linux_Galore> s/that that/have that/
<ben__> does it work for kubuntu dapper
<Linux_Galore> ben__: nope
<raffytaffy> it may..it may not..i cant answer that
<raffytaffy> ahh u said dapper
<raffytaffy> no no..this is for 6.10
<ben__> can beryl run on my kubuntu dapper???
<Admiral_Chicago> ben__: yes
<Linux_Galore> ben__: you like unstable software dont you
<ben__> i just wanna test it
<raffytaffy> Linux_Galore: i even like to use debian repos and rpm packages via smart hehe
<Linux_Galore> ben__: and watch it crash and burn
<ben__> where can i find a good set up guide or an u guys walk me thru it
<ben__> heard u guys were te best tut around
* raffytaffy does not support accelerated desktops
<Contrast> ben__: It will work on Dapper, but no nearly as smoothly as it will on Edgy, and it will run even better still on Feisty.
<Linux_Galore> ben__: unless your really experienced with Linux dont use beryl and KDE 4.0 you have to do allot of manual fixes
<raffytaffy> yeah like exporting stuff....conf files...list goes on
<ben__> ok then
<Contrast> There's only one conf file you have to edit to get Beryl running.
<ben__> is gona be aprt of th feisty version
<Linux_Galore> ben__: wait till herd is out later this year and you will have both without the headaches
<Contrast> And if you can't get it to work, you can always do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Contrast> ben__: What kind of graphic card do you use?
<ben__> is herd bette than dapepr
<ben__> dapper*
<Linux_Galore> ben__: no its an option in feisty it wont be standard
<ben__> ok
<Linux_Galore> ben__: ie beryl is still considered work in progress
<ben__> thanks for the adice Galore
<ben__> you just save me a "crash"
<ben__> advice*
<Linux_Galore> got en email today said KDE 4.0 should be released in October, in time for the next release after feisty
<Contrast> ben__: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu#Ubuntu_6.06.x_.28Dapper_Drake_-_Long_Term_Support.29
<Linux_Galore> an*
<Contrast> ben__: Are you adament about sticking with an LTS release?
<ben__> i think i am gonna takes galore advice and wait on feisty
<ben__> yea
<ben__> should I???
<Linux_Galore> kde 4.0 release schedule -> http://dot.kde.org/1174481326/
<Contrast> It depends on your preferences, i.e., whether you value the latest software more than rock-solid stability.
<ben__> are u gonna switch
<ben__> ???
<Contrast> But then again, I'm running Feisty, which is still in alpha (or is it beta now?), and am not having any problems.
<Linux_Galore> ben__: your not missing much trust me, if you want to play with beryl go get knoppix or try kororaa -> http://kororaa.org/static.php?page=about
<raffytaffy> also sabayon has beryl
<Contrast> Not missing much in not using Beryl is a matter of opinion. ;-)
<Linux_Galore> ben__: you can run all the effects without installing anything
<Admiral_Chicago> Contrast: beta.
* raffytaffy dosent care for spinning cubes and transparent stuff...gives me a headache
<cyt> How to I put the 'Trash Can' on deskop, not on the panel?
<Contrast> ben__: Personally, my advice would be to try the wiki I gave you. If it doesn't work, you're not out anything.
<ben__> feisty alpha, does it come with beryl??
<Linux_Galore> cyt: create a desktop link called  trash:/
<Contrast> I've never heard of a system being rendered inoperable by just trying to install Beryl.
<Contrast> That's what sudo dpkg-reconfiguer -phigh xserver-xorg is for.
<Contrast> ben__: No, but it has built in support for compositing managers, which means less editing of xorg.conf.
<ben__> i tried the wiki but it just produced a black scren and i ha to reconfiure my xserver
<cyt> Linux_Galore: Thank you :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Contrast: did for me, thats why i stopped using it
<ben__> will the full realease have it
<Contrast> Admiral_Chicago: I mean inoperable as in not easily rescued by a simple command.
<Contrast> ben__: No, they decided since Beryl and Compiz are both too early in development that it'd be best to not have them installed by default.
<Linux_Galore> cyt: right click on the desktop Create New -> Link To location   then call it Trash and the url is trash:/
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, i had no X server and couldn't fix it
<Contrast> Admiral_Chicago: I would imagine you're in a tiny minority then. I've done well over a dozen installs where, whenever having problems with X, running the command I mentioned AWAYS got it back up and running.
<Admiral_Chicago> yea, that makes me not want to use desktop effects
<Goliath23> hi
<Contrast> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<Linux_Galore> what I do is tell people just to download the koraraa live cd and play with all the compiz stuff, after 10 min they will be bored
<Linux_Galore> http://kororaa.org/static.php?page=about
<Contrast> I imagine anyone would be bored when using a compositing manager from a Live CD, given how attrociously slow it must be.
<Goliath23> kaffeine doesn't show the "digital tv" button anymore for my dvb-t card since the feisty upgrade. any idea what I could do?
<Contrast> But I'm just assuming; never actually tried that myself.
<eduard> how to make trash link looks like real trash bin? where one cas assigne a pic to it?
<Linux_Galore> Contrast: worked fine for me on a P3 machines with a GF4 card, no lag
<Admiral_Chicago> Goliath23: not sure, try #ubuntu+1 those are the feisty people
<Linux_Galore> Contrast: the kororaa cd is really weird
<Contrast> I stand corrected. :-)
<ben__> so what does the alpha version (feisty) offer
<Linux_Galore> ben__: its mainly an update with some better hardware integration and support
<ben__> ok
<Contrast> ben__: Xorg 7.2, which is a huge leap forward for compositing managers, supposedly better support for wi-fi (don't use wi-fi so I can't say), easier installation of proprietary audio/video codecs...
<Linux_Galore> ben__: you wont be missing much if all your hardware works
<ben__> can't the other versions xorg be updates
<Contrast> ben__: If I can offer one bit of advice: Don't listen to the people who tell you Beryl is just frivolous eye-candy. Its usability aspects are incredible. ;-)
<ben__> updated to 7.2???
<Linux_Galore> ben__: not really, you will have to do the update
<Linux_Galore> ben__: for the whole system
<Contrast> Hmm... Good question. Since Dapper is LTS, why aren't they releasing Xorg 7.2 as an update for it?
<ben__> whats so special about beryl???
<ben__> i though because it wsa LTS everything would be upradable
<Contrast> ben__: http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<Linux_Galore> Contrast: lts isnt about cutting edge software its about being stable and up_to_date
<ben__> upgradable*
<tmbg_> I thought LTS was about security updates really.
<tmbg_> not the latest and greatest software on an old OS.
<Linux_Galore> s/its/dappt/
<Contrast> That's just the tip of the iceberg though. There are other features not listed there.
<Linux_Galore> grr
<raffytaffy> 3 year desktop support 5 year server support
<Linux_Galore> s/its/dapper/
<ben__> ow must it be old if it's getting "updates"???
<Contrast> !s/lts/dapper/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s/lts/dapper/ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Contrast> Hmm
<raffytaffy> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<jinchengxm>    
<Linux_Galore> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ben__> i think everything shouldbe upgradable
<wolferine> really having a hard time copy between two reiser partitions, can someone help me troubleshoot the issue, I have already run smartctl and I havent found an issue
<ben__> nd maintained forever
<raffytaffy> 
<raffytaffy> 
<ben__> ith just updates and patches
<CarinArr> uhm.
<raffytaffy> lol
<raffytaffy> its jap.
<ben__> instead of a whole new OS
<CarinArr> if you want a whole new os that is barely upated for 6 years, go for windows
<Linux_Galore> ben__: aah, enterprise releases are not about the "latest" apps its about stability, security and long term support
<Linux_Galore> ben__: edgy and feisty are not enterprise releases thus they get all the new toys
<Linux_Galore> ben__: that may or may not break
<ben__> ok
<c1|freaky> im on feisty and ill upgrade my server to feisty as soon as its out for arround 2 weeks ;D
<Contrast> Personally, I think the whole stability aspect of LTS's is overrated. I used Edgy for six months and never ran into any major issues, and this was with such risky behavior as adding unofficial third party repositories and installing Beryl.
* raffytaffy agrees with Contrast
<ben__> why does my screen go blank when configuring beryl. Did i do something wrong???
<Contrast> Finally. Glad someone can agree with me on something. :-D
<Linux_Galore> Contrast: I have a nice long list of bugs in edgy, many that are still not fixed
<c1|freaky> Linux_Galore: do you have it online somewhere?
<c1|freaky> Linux_Galore: are they still not fixed in feisty?
<raffytaffy> i will take it further infact ; my dapper was less stable then my edgy
<Linux_Galore> c1|freaky: well I just played with fesity and the filter icon bug is still there
<Linux_Galore> on kmail
<CarinArr> my edgy's are very stable
<CarinArr> however, for some reason my wireless isn't connected on startup
<Contrast> Linux_Galore: I've noted a couple bugs in Edgy that I'm still seeing in Feisty, but I'm pretty sure I remember them from the month or two I used Dapper as well.
<Linux_Galore> I havent gone though all the apps yet in feisty to see how many bugs have been patched
<CarinArr> even tho there's no problem connecting wlassistant as soon as i've logged in
<raffytaffy> my feisty more stable and fast then edgy
<CarinArr> and all the settings in the network section of kcontrol are right
<Linux_Galore> feisty is pretty much the same speed wise for me
<CarinArr> feisty is released in the next few weeks isn't it?
<Linux_Galore> I use kwlan in edgy and it worked a treat
<Contrast> Does anyone here experience the bug where clicking on a link to an application sometimes results in the application not loading (i.e., launch feedback times out), and you have to click it one or two more times before it finally launches?
<Linux_Galore> CarinArr: yep
<CarinArr> Contrast: edgy or feisty? cause edgy: yep
<raffytaffy> whats after feisty? strolling squierl?
<CarinArr> something g you'd think
<Linux_Galore> c1|freaky: kmail still has a bug for adding a custom filter were you want to add an icon to your menu bar
<ben__> guys wats svn???
<CarinArr> ben__: it's a versin control system
<CarinArr> add spelling
<Contrast> Subversion, a means of distributing and getting the latest, bleeding edge version of software.
<Linux_Galore> ben__: its a special server were developers put their code
<eduard> guys, how can i see my kubunta laptop from windows laptop by wireless connection?
<ben__> which is best to install beryl AIGLX, XGL or SVN
<eduard> please any one
<ben__> ???
<Contrast> ben__: Depends on your system.
<ben__> wats the di???
<Contrast> ben__: SVN is deprecated though.
<Linux_Galore> eduard: sshd on the laptop and putty on the windows machine
<Contrast> ben__: They've since moved to GIT.
<Contrast> ben__: And I don't think either is available for Dapper anyway. Just the "stable" release.
<ben__> AIGLX or XGL
<Contrast> ben__: What vdeocard do you use?
<eduard> Linux_Galore - sshd?
<ben__> which one is more stable???\
<Contrast> ben__: What videocard do you use?
<ben__> ATI Mobility
<ben__> 64MB
<Linux_Galore> eduard:   secure shell,  allows you to login from another machine
<Contrast> :-)
<Contrast> ben__: XGL
<ben__> ok
<eduard> Linux_Galore - step by step please, what shall i do?
<ben__> is the performance good??
<Contrast> ben__: It varies. To be honest, I would imagine it wouldn't be great on Dapper, but I can't speak from experience.
<CarinArr> it probably wouldn't be fantastic on a 64mb ati mobility card either;)
<ben__> do u know how BIND name server wok???
<Contrast> ben__: I use XGL on my laptop, which has a piss poor onboard ATI card and uses Kubuntu Edgy, and Beryl runs acceptably on it.
<Linux_Galore> eduard:   sudo apt-get install openssh-server  then install putty in windows
<AJIEXA111> hi all
<ben__> hi
<Contrast> Hello
<ben__> BIND Name Server. Can it set up name own www.
<ben__> .com site
<ben__> ???
<Linux_Galore> eduard: putty -> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.htm
<eduard> Linux_Galore - thanks, will try
<AJIEXA111> I hame mini problem ... anytime my my system use harddisk and worked like GENERATOR what it may be ???
<Contrast> Well, I'm heading off. ben__, if you run into problems with Beryl, you can always get help over at #beryl # irc.freenode.org or forum.beryl-project.org.
<Contrast> @ irc.freenode.org*
<epimeth> I tried downloading the jigdo version of feisty beta, but I'm missing 4 packages!  so I tried again thinking "they must have been updated"... but the same ones aren't downloading.  anyone else attempt/succeed a jigdo download?
<hyper_ch> ben__: no
<eduard> Linux_Galore - link doesnt work
<wolferine> nite
<hyper_ch> ben__: well, depends on what you mean by "can it set up name own www."
<eduard> ...l
<Linux_Galore> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<ben__> thanks contrast
<Contrast> Peace
<ben__> really appreciate it
<Contrast> No problem
<eduard> Linux_Galore - thanks man
<ben__> i wanna run a site from my home so that people can view it
<ben__> like a www.yahoo.com
<ben__> can it do it???
<wolferine> ben__,
<wolferine> whats your last name?
<wolferine> dover?
<Linux_Galore> lol
<wolferine> hehe
<wolferine> sorry, now off to bed
<ben__> dover???
<hyper_ch> ben__: you need to register a domain at a registar
<Linux_Galore> ben__: you can have any domain you want within your own network, just wont have any effect on the internet though
<ben__> so bind aloe cannot do it then
<hyper_ch> then you need to register one or two nameservers there
<hyper_ch> ben__: and those are handled by bind...
<hyper_ch> ben__: depending on the registrar you chose you must have two different IPs
<ben__> ok thanks
<hyper_ch> ben__: althought here's another way with godaddy
<Linux_Galore> ben__: no bind is like having you own phone book locally rather than your apps having look info up of a isp's domain server
<ben__> is there any free registry???
<hyper_ch> ben__: go to  www.howtoforge.com --> they have a howto with godaddy
<Linux_Galore> ben__: bind is great because it speeds your browser up
<ben__> whats godaddy???
<ben__> you guys are better than all the books and tuts cobine
<Linux_Galore> ben__: first you have to register a domain, it can vary depending were you live but the method is the same, go to a domain register website, test a few names  find one you like then pay up
<Linux_Galore> ben__: if you have a static IP you can point your domain at your server and off you go
<ben__> is it free???
<Linux_Galore> ben__: nope
<AmyRose> Why is Kubuntu less popular than Ubuntu? Isn't KDE better than GNOME?
<AmyRose> Meh, I was joking about KDE being better than GNOME--I do prefer KDE, but it seems GNOME is stealing the popularity KDE has/had or something
<ben__> is ubuntu better than kubuntu
<AmyRose> They're the same distro
<Linux_Galore> ben__: is ford better than gm,  is strawberry better than chocolate
<Linux_Galore> ben__: its a personal thing
<AmyRose> But I thought Ubuntu and Kubuntu were the same distro with different default interfaces ;P
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: same base system with different desktop enviroments
<eduard> question - why do i need hda2 for if home directory on hda1?
<AmyRose> Yup, that's what I meant, Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: there is also xubuntu
<AmyRose> I love xubuntu on Pentiums
<eduard> is it just like additional storage?
<ben__> can i build m own free registrar
<ben__> ???
<AmyRose> eduard, How did you partition your hard drive?
<eduard> AmyRose is xubuntu better then kubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> eduard: I dare say your talking about swap, its like virtual disk ram in windows
<ben__> wat do i need??? Will u guys suport me???
<AmyRose> eduard, if you have a Pentium, I'd recommend it. Pentium II's and up are good for Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> ben__: no, donains are managed by ICAN
<AmyRose> I know because I run Kubuntu just fine on my Pentium II
<Linux_Galore> domains*
<Linux_Galore> I wouldnt use kubuntu/ubuntu on a PII,  xubuntu for sure
<ben__> ok
<eduard> AmyRose in storage Media list i see 7.3G Media (hda1) and 8.0 G Media (hda2)
<ben__> i wisk there was a free registrar
<AmyRose> eduard, but you have control over that
<eduard> and XP , which is unreachable
<ben__> there would be a lot more resources and sites on the net
<kvarchil> when i update entire distro with dist-upgrade, will old packages stay or they will be replaced?
<ben__> thanks guys for ur help and patients, gonna try beryl now
<AmyRose> eduard, you should make a ~15G hda1 and 1G hda2
<eduard> AmyRose - i have pentium4 on HP Pavilion, quit noisy* one
<Linux_Galore> ben__: they have no issueswith getting millions of people every month to register new domains with the system they have
<eduard> AmyRose - it did auto
<kvarchil> when i update entire distro with dist-upgrade, will old packages stay or they will be replaced?
<eduard> AmyRose it was done by system while installation
<AmyRose> eduard, do you have a swap partition?
<Linux_Galore> kvarchil: replaced
<stamen> hi
<stamen> I have one dummy question
<stamen> :)
<kvarchil> cool
<eduard> AmyRose - i hope i do, how can i check it, please?
<AmyRose> eduard, type this into a terminal to check: free -m
<stamen> why the clock didn't adjust automaticaly
<AmyRose> eduard, if it says anything about you having swap space, you have swap
<Linux_Galore> stamen: dont worry you have a 3 dumb questions limit
<Linux_Galore> stamen: :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<stamen> I have configured it to change the time by it self but it not work
<stamen> :)
<ins-dragonclaw> nice limit
<eduard> AmyRose i do have it
<stamen> Linux_Galore: yes very funny :)
<AmyRose> How much, eduard ?
<eduard> 337
<eduard> and all unused
<AmyRose> 337 MB?
<eduard> i mean free AmyRose
<stamen> this function is not working as I see
<eduard> i suppose
<Linux_Galore> stamen: configured what to change the time by itself ?
<stamen> yes
<stamen> from server
<AmyRose> eduard, the -m option makes it show that in MB
<Linux_Galore> stamen: you mean ntp ?
<stamen> yes
<eduard> AmyRose - 337 , but no letters Mb or others
<Linux_Galore> stamen: have you made sure your router/firewall allows it
<stamen> here in bulgaria we have two times
<eduard> ok i got it
<AmyRose> eduard, I know. -m makes it show that in megabytes, no label
<eduard> than 337 MB
<stamen> I am not using firewall or router
<eduard> enough?
<eduard> AmyRose, enough 337?
<Linux_Galore> stamen: do you have ntpd running
<ins-dragonclaw> i have 705 total, 32 used and 673 free
<AmyRose> eduard, type in cat /proc/swaps and let's see which partition you're using
<stamen> Linux_Galore: wait to see
<ins-dragonclaw> your swap should be 2x to 3x the size of your ram
<kvarchil> Linux_Galore: and will my options stay after that upgrade? i mean firefox etc ...
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, that rule is obsolete now
<ins-dragonclaw> it serves me well :)
<stamen> Linux_Galore: as I see in process table, it is not runnig
<AmyRose> Well, yeah, but it doesn't matter anymore
<ins-dragonclaw> and i'm not repartitioning anything, lol
<eduard> AmyRose hda6
<stamen> Linux_Galore: how to start it and after boot to start it again by it self
<AmyRose> It's a good rule, but it isn't enforced anymore
<ins-dragonclaw> i know
<graaaugrg> hi
<AmyRose> eduard, ok. what are each of your partitions used for?
<eduard> AmyRose i dont get it , how many partitions was done?
<AmyRose> eduard, the way to find out is fdisk -l (that's the letter L, not a 1)
<AmyRose> actually, eduard, sudo fdisk -l (you need to be root)
<eduard> AmyRose - have no idea, i have 2 partitions - One for Windows XP, other for Linux-kubuntu
<eduard> ok i will
<AmyRose> It'll tell you, eduard
<stamen> Linux_Galore: are u there
<ins-dragonclaw> hmm... i have 3 partitions. I thought i only needed 2?
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, 1 is the minimum you can get away with ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> you can use a swap file instead of a swap partition
<ins-dragonclaw> obviously
<AmyRose> But 2 is the recommended minimum
<ins-dragonclaw> I just figured out i'm running on 8mb video ram
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<eduard> AmyRose - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11971/
* AmyRose opens eduard's link
<ins-dragonclaw> that's like ... painting your screen manually...
<CarinArr> 8mb video ram.. fantastic;)
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah
<CarinArr> you running beryl as well?;)
<ins-dragonclaw> here's the kicker: it's shared
<Linux_Galore> stamen: sorry phone,  /etc/init.d/ntpd  start
<ins-dragonclaw> hells no
<AmyRose> Beryl rocks!
<eduard> AmyRose - does it help?
<stamen> aa ok
<stamen> Linux_Galore: I will try now
<AmyRose> Yes, it does, eduard. I'm just reading it and thinking
<Linux_Galore> stamen: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html   for more help
* ins-dragonclaw hears clicking from AmyRose's direction
<eduard> AmyRose, thanks will not forth you
<ins-dragonclaw> ooh. old HDD :P
<AmyRose> eduard, huh?
<ins-dragonclaw> force*
<ins-dragonclaw> i think
<ins-dragonclaw> Use the forth, Luke!
<CarinArr> how do you find a card with 8mb of graphics memory
<eduard> AmyRose, i mean sorry for bothering you befor you answer to me
<stamen> Linux_Galore: 10x I will read it now
<ins-dragonclaw> CarinArr: Magic
<stamen> Linux_Galore: and 10x for the help
<ins-dragonclaw> it's an onboard graphics card, using my ram as its memory
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah, bite me
<AmyRose> eduard, Relax. This is a hobby. I enjoy Linux. I'm not even in something related to computers at all in college, so really, I like this.
<ins-dragonclaw> dead dead dead
<Linux_Galore> CarinArr: ??, are you looking for a card in your system
<eduard> AmyRose - just wandering why so many partitions where created...?
<eduard> were*
<ins-dragonclaw> it's linux
<AmyRose> eduard, hda1 is your Windows partition.
<eduard> ok
<AmyRose> What I don't understand, eduard, is why you have 2 swap partitions
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Eruantalon> How do I configure the expos function? I had it but after upgrading beryl packages nothing happens when i move the cursor to the upper right corner... How do I enable it aghain?
<eduard> AmyRose - hda5 and 6? have no idea
<Linux_Galore> yeah, you only need one swap per system
<AmyRose> eduard, can you please paste up the output of df -Th ?
<eduard> one sec
<AmyRose> Just want to see where your partitions are mounted.
<ins-dragonclaw> one ...  two ... three ...
<CarinArr> Eruantalon: it's in beryl-settings
<AmyRose> and how big they are
<ins-dragonclaw> four ... five ... six
<ins-dragonclaw> seven ... eight ... nine
<Eruantalon> CarinArr: Where?
<eduard> AmyRose http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11974/
<Eruantalon> What's it called?
<CarinArr> 1 sec
<CarinArr> shortcuts
<CarinArr> under general options, the screen edges
<Eruantalon> Hmm window picker apparantly
<Linux_Galore> dont run beryl on a 8mb graphics card ffs
<Eruantalon> thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> Linux_Galore: that much is obvious to me
<CarinArr> rephrasing: general options->shortcts->screen edges
<CarinArr> ;)
<Eruantalon> Found it thanks!
<CarinArr> good good
<eduard> AmyRose - so hda4 is root disk, right?
* AmyRose reads eduard's link
<AmyRose> Hmm...reiserfs. Nice.
<eduard> why? :)
<eduard> good? or ...?
<AmyRose> My friend maco calls it MurdererFS because she hates Hans Reiser, though
<eduard> i heared reiserfs is better
<AmyRose> Yes, it is.
<AmyRose> For most things.
<AmyRose> I just prefer ext3 because I'm more comfortable with that
<Linux_Galore> eduard: when you run top  do you see swap up the top ?? and does it show a size other than 0
<eduard> i heared about this guy - hi cilled his wife or somthing like this, but hi is a good programmer though
<Tednjgfs> Hi does anyone know what this means? error while loading shared libraries /usr/lib/libkutils.so.1 invalid elf header
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm punishing my machine...
<cam8001> eduard do you mean hans reiser?
<AmyRose> Tednjgfs, yes, it means the library is corrupted and needs to be reinstalled
<eduard> one who invent this file system
<eduard> what top dose?
<cam8001> do aptitude uninstall libkutils
<Linux_Galore> reiserfs offers no real advantages anymore, it uses more cpu resources than ext3 and xfs and jfs and doesnt offer much in extra speed when compared to the latest release of ext3
<eduard> AmyRose i see swap: 345324k total
<cam8001> ext3 is pissing me off with it's constant checks for integrity
<tmbg_> Linux_Galore, plus you support a serial killer when you use reiser.
<AmyRose> Is any of it in use?
<cam8001> like every 3rd boot
<Tednjgfs> AmyRose: thank you.
<Tednjgfs> Which ones?
<Tednjgfs> kdelibs?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol tmbg_
<Linux_Galore> the fs to keep an eye on is ZFS, some of the stuff on ZFS is just mind blowing
<CarinArr> is there any way to check how much video memory is currently being used (using an nvidia card)
<eduard> Linux_Galore - are you sure about it?
<AmyRose> Tednjgfs, dpkg -S /usr/lib/libkutils.so.1 will tell you what package to reinstall
<Tednjgfs> doesn't
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo dpkg ...
<Linux_Galore> eduard: your pastbin looks like a system that doesnt have swap running
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, you don't need to be root for the querying options
<ins-dragonclaw> <Tednjgfs> doesn't
<eduard> top show me 208k used of swap
<ins-dragonclaw> dpkg -S didn't work
<Linux_Galore> eduard: ok then its working
<eduard> Linux_Galore - what shall i do?
<eduard> ah ok
<AmyRose> Tednjgfs, dpkg -S /usr/lib/libkutils.so.1 tells me it's kdelibs4c2a
<ins-dragonclaw> prefixing with 'sudo' is usually my first attempt at solution :)
<tmbg_> Tednjgfs, if you do ls -l /usr/lib/libkutils.so.1 and run 'file' against the output of that, it should tell you some information about the library like maybe it's for the wrong platform or some nonsense
<Tednjgfs> ah ok kdelibs4
<Tednjgfs> ok
<AmyRose> kdelibs4c2a
<Linux_Galore> eduard: ?? 208k of swap,  are you sure sound a bit small
<AmyRose> dpkg -S will tell you what package installed a particular file
<ins-dragonclaw> err
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah
<ins-dragonclaw> I almost uploaded a 16 million terabyte file last night
<Linux_Galore> eduard: mine shows Swap:   746980k total,    81768k used,   665212k free,   208276k cached
<ins-dragonclaw> so i suppose anything is possible, Linux_Galore
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, What?
<ins-dragonclaw> AmyRose: yeah. wait, I'll try fetching the log
<Linux_Galore> eduard: in top
<eduard> how much RAM do you have, Linux_Galore?
<Linux_Galore> eduard: 1g
<eduard> me too
<ins-dragonclaw> <ins-dragonclaw> Asking ubotu to accept upload of "Kubuntu" (16,755,154.0 TB)
<eduard> in top, Linux_Galore, i see: Swap:   345324k total,      208k used,   345116k free,   542964k cached
<eduard> Linux_Galore - tell me is it bad?
<ins-dragonclaw> it's very good
<Linux_Galore> eduard: no, seems ok
<AmyRose> Yeah, it means your swap is barely in use
<AmyRose> I mean it's good
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<AmyRose> I was agreeing with ins-dragonclaw
<AmyRose> that's why I said "Yeah"
<Linux_Galore> eduard: I have allot of stuff running
<ins-dragonclaw> i like how you went from technical terms to "I mean it's good"
<CarinArr> lol
<eduard> but i have only 98M free  of RAM, and i have 1 G
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, I'm not a typical geek ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> heheh
<ins-dragonclaw> neither am I
<eduard> why kubuntu use so much ram?
<AmyRose> I'm going into K-12 education, not IT or CS ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> ah
<CarinArr> eduard: what does free give you
<CarinArr> eduard: i.e. type "free" in a terminal
<ins-dragonclaw> well, I can honestly say i have about 4 days experience with linux
<ins-dragonclaw> total
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, I have 3 years total
<eduard> CarinArr - Mem:       1034600     939340      95260          0      45840     543356
<ins-dragonclaw> now there's the difference
<tmbg_> trying to ./configure xchat 2.8.0 so I can build the blasted thing. I get 'checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no'. when I poke around for libglib I find /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1200.4 and libglib-2.0.so.0 links to that. 2.0.12.4 is bigger than 2.0.3, so what gives?
<AmyRose> Wednesday is the 3-year anniversary of the day I dumped Windows for good
<ins-dragonclaw> lol - you keep track of that>
<ins-dragonclaw> I didn't even bother writing the date down... ;)
<Linux_Galore> eduard: type  free -m   read the second number down in the "free" column
<ins-dragonclaw> but you know what sucks, AmyRose?
<ins-dragonclaw> every time i use another pc in this city, it's running XP
<ins-dragonclaw> and xp feels primitive compared to kubuntu
<AmyRose> Heck yeah
<CarinArr> eduard: if you want a more accurate estimate subtract the buffers and cached from the total used
<ins-dragonclaw> every day is a struggle ... lol
<eduard> Linux_Galore Mem: free 92
<AmyRose> and Vista is primitive and fat compared to Kubuntu+Beryl
<ins-dragonclaw> oooh wait
<ins-dragonclaw> Vista
<anti_pop> can krusader show thumbnails of my pictures ?
<ins-dragonclaw> there's something you have to see... let me see if i can find it
<CarinArr> ack, let's not even talk about vista;)
<Linux_Galore> eduard: no thats your mem that isnt being used not including the cache,  second one down removes the cache
<ins-dragonclaw> I have a roommate who beta-tested vista
<ins-dragonclaw> terribly proud of it
<ins-dragonclaw> so i watched him use it for a few hours
<ins-dragonclaw> Conclusion: Vista is insecure
<AmyRose> emphasizing the word "terribly", huh?
<CarinArr> whenever i run vista i feel like i'm beta testing it ecause of all the stupid problems i come across
<ins-dragonclaw> keeps asking if it's ok to do anything
<anti_pop> someone here using krusader ?
<Madeye> on fresh edgy installation i'm getting this weird locales error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11975/ anyone can help please?
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah - he's so proud of it, he doesn't even konsider ( :) ) the fact that linux could be better
<AmyRose> I actually never used XP on any of my computers.
<AmyRose> The last version of Windows I ever ran was 98
<CarinArr> i love the way you can get a vista experience score
<anti_pop> superb linux users
<ins-dragonclaw> bah
<CarinArr> based on your hardware
<eduard> Linux_Galore please hava look and tell me which one did you mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11977/
<ins-dragonclaw> you need a graphics card to play solitare
<Linux_Galore> eduard: basically you add the cache to your free mem and thats how much you have left over
<cam8001> xp is not too bad really
<ins-dragonclaw> minimum of 1.0, and that's like 128mb
<AmyRose> XP's license is what sucks about it, cam8001
<ins-dragonclaw> xp's ok, but so far kubuntu is beating it. for me, anyway
<cam8001> if ms would just stop treating their customers like idiots/criminals it would be a lot better
<tmbg_> it's fun to knock windows, but there's still plenty of junk that's difficult in linux. flash on amd64 for example takes jumping through some hoops.
<kevin> hey madeye. that is reaalllllllyyy strange
<cam8001> AmyRose, I totally agree
<ins-dragonclaw> license? >_>
<eduard> 668? Linux_Galore
<kevin> but i really dont know how to solve this by now
<Linux_Galore> eduard: yep 668mb of free ram
<ins-dragonclaw> what -license-?
<Madeye> kevin, yeah, whenever I want to apt anything I got that error and it doesn't work
<eduard> Linux_Galore ah ok, not toooo bad yet :))
<ins-dragonclaw> oh well
<Madeye> kevin, any idea how to fix it? actually I've follow all instructions and troubleshooting guides in forums
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, yes, that activation nonsense
<ins-dragonclaw> ah
<cam8001> I've decided to just switch my work computer to kubuntu anyway
<eduard> Linux_Galore note, i am doing upgrade still in process
<ins-dragonclaw> i was poking through my dad's computer the other day
<AmyRose> My computers ONLY run Kubuntu.
<ins-dragonclaw> came across a really interesting program
<cam8001> at home I have to dual boot windows to play civ 4 and hl2 and to keep my gf happy
<ins-dragonclaw> WPA_kill.exe
<ins-dragonclaw> guess what it does? :)
<Linux_Galore> eduard: linuyx tries to use as much ram as possible to make things fast, so you have to add the cache to the un used memory space
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, Kills your wireless?
<AmyRose> ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> sorta
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> well, I need to use WPA to get my laptop on the Internet at school
<ins-dragonclaw> it shut windows up in about 3 seconds
<eduard> Linux_Galore manualy? how?
<hairy918> Yo all, howzit? I've got a strange issue w/ usb thumb drive on edgy efta - won't mount unless I do a 'rmmod ehci_hcd'. Sound familiar to anybody?
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<Linux_Galore> eduard: no,  the kernel does it automatically
<AmyRose> hairy918, Yes
<AmyRose> hairy918, I used to have that problem before
<Linux_Galore> eduard: trust me you dont have an ram issues
<AmyRose> hairy918, you need to blacklist that module
<Linux_Galore> any*
<eduard> Linux_Galore ah ok, so there no problem, thanks man, appreciat you help
<hairy918> AmyRose: just stick that module in /etc/blacklist?
<raffytaffy> hmm im thinking of goin xeon dual core for desktop
<eduard> appreciate*
<ins-dragonclaw> what IRCd does freenode use?
<CarinArr> my new laptop is dual core
<ins-dragonclaw> oh
<CarinArr> with 2gb ram
<Assimilator> hey guys
<ins-dragonclaw> they need host cloaking...
<Linux_Galore> eduard: it can be a bit daunting when you first use "free" and you see all your ram is gone, what i didnt know is you have to add the cache to whats free and thats how much you have spare
<CarinArr> \o/
<tmbg_> ins-dragonclaw, whatever they use is patched and hacked a bunch
<AmyRose> hairy918, no, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ins-dragonclaw> hyperion-1.0.2b
<kevin> madeye, i think your dpkg-configuraiotn file has a problem....
<ins-dragonclaw> Unreal is still the best
<tmbg_> ins-dragonclaw, e.g. their gpg stuff is all junk they added.
<ins-dragonclaw> imho
<kevin> hmm, i try to find out where its located
<AmyRose> just add a line that says "blacklist ehci_hcd" and you should be all set
<tmbg_> and they don't cloak all hosts but I notice a lot of junk is.
<hairy918> AmyRose: oh yeah, that's what I meant. Cool, I'll give it a try - thx!
<kevin> then i can edit it
<Linux_Galore> eduard: the second number in the free  column shows that
<ins-dragonclaw> now they can integrate host cloaking and make life easier for all of us :)
<kevin> but by now, u could change your sources.list
<AmyRose> hairy918, You're welcome. It disables USB 2.0 and makes everything at USB 1.1 speed, but at least everything will work
<kevin> and mybe take this source from this site http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<ins-dragonclaw> lol - +x is an unknown flag...
<Linux_Galore> a+x
<Assimilator> need some help running MSN video from firefox i've installed every media plugin under the sun and i can't fine one that works
<hairy918> AmyRose: Ah! So is this a wierdness w/ my mobo, or my kernel, or the thumb drive, or what?
<tmbg_> maybe they turned it off or broke it or something.
<tmbg_> I used to see more people have cloaked hosts.
<AmyRose> hairy918, your USB controller
* f0ntsix^afk is back.
<eduard> Linux_Galore so back to issie with hda"s - why do i have 6 hda, and why hda2 is not in use ?
<ins-dragonclaw> turning it off isn't really clever
<kevin> msn videos =m$ media player based?
<ins-dragonclaw> host cloaking is one of the first lines of personal defece
<ins-dragonclaw> defence*
<hairy918> AmyRose: cool
<ins-dragonclaw> I can't find my coffee :(
<Linux_Galore> Assimilator: have you got the media connectivity plugin ?
<Assimilator> yeah from ninemsn.com.au news streams
<AmyRose> hairy918, Cool? It's BROKEN!
<tmbg_> ah you know what. I'm thinking of pdpc cloaks.
<AmyRose> ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> LOL
<Assimilator> I thinks so
<hackdaddy> the ruby "irb" is running from the terminal command line
<hackdaddy> where is it?
<AmyRose> But at least you can fix it, hairy918
<CarinArr> heh
<tmbg_> ins-dragonclaw, that's why I use tor to irc.
<tmbg_> and w/ gpg I get the fancier cloak ;)
<AmyRose> well, fix it as in "It's working now, even if it's not optimal", hairy918 ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> well, my isp has its own proxy
<ins-dragonclaw> 196.207.45.253 is nowhere near me :)
<Madeye> kevin, any idea how to fix it?
<Linux_Galore> eduard: what is hda2 ?  try  fdisk -l
<hackdaddy> the ruby "irb" is running from the terminal command line.  where is it?
<hairy918> AmyRose: fixing's good! 'Course, I just ordered a usb wifi adapter - maybe I oughta get a new pci usb card
<kevin> ok assimilaor u need to install ie6 in your ubuntu to make it work i think
<hairy918> AmyRose: 'cool' as in 'oh, that's whats wrong!'
<kevin> hey madeye im still trying to find out
<CarinArr> hairy918: which one did you go for?
<kevin> where this file is located
<ins-dragonclaw> hackdaddy's gonna have an aneurysm - someone help him?
<kevin> just i sek
<CarinArr> cause usb wifi adapters are notoriously messy to get working in general
<eduard> it is Linux - Linux_Galore
<ins-dragonclaw> Ruby, to me, is a version of pokemon - don't ask me anything about it
<AmyRose> hairy918, yeah. I bought one for my Pentium II that has a VIA chipset that works great. However, USB WiFi cards still work in USB 1.1 mode--just a bit slower
<hackdaddy> :-) ins-dragonclaw
<AmyRose> well, quite a bit slower.
<cam8001> my Linksys WL-167g USB wireless works perfectly
<eduard> Linux_Galore /dev/hda2           10177       11149     7815622+  83  Linux
<Assimilator> install ie6 into kubuntu yuck
<cam8001> thank you RA chipset
<AmyRose> CarinArr, Belkin USB wifi works GREAT on *ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> eduard: aaah ok just looking at your other pastbin, ok you have it mounted as  /media/hda2
<Madeye> kevin,  ok, thank you in advance
<CarinArr> AmyRose: actually, no.. only if youve got the right version of them;)
<AmyRose> CarinArr, I bought a Belkin one that works out of the box on *ubuntu
<eduard> Linux_Galore http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11971/
<Linux_Galore> eduard:   pastbin     cat /etc/fstab
<hairy918> CarinArr: I'll look up the brand (not here yet), but I know its ra2500 chipset - did a quick google scan, I know somebody got it to work!
<CarinArr> AmyRose: yeah i know.. i was unfortunate and got one with the wrong version chipset in it
<ins-dragonclaw> hackdaddy try #rubyforce
<Assimilator> the whole reason i'm trying linux is to get away from microsoft
<AmyRose> CarinArr, Oh, that sucks
<CarinArr> indeed
<CarinArr> then i got something else, and again, v4 instead of 1,2 or 3
<AmyRose> Assimilator, me too. I've been Microsoft-free for almost 3 years (Wednesday is the anniversary)
<Assimilator> but i want the news stream
<eduard> Linux_Galore http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11979/
<ins-dragonclaw> did anyone Google for "microsoft + anti trust" yet? :D
<AmyRose> Assimilator, have you tried installing the MPlayer Firefox plug-in?
<ins-dragonclaw> they've been in trouble since 3.1
<CarinArr> ended up having to compile ndiswrapper from source, and writing a startup script to get it working
<Assimilator> yeah done all that
<hairy918> CarinArr: Zonet ZEW2500P - I've got a zonet bluetooth dongle...
<Assimilator> from my XP machien the stream properities seem to be gif
<eduard> Linux_Galore does it mean No Swap ?
<Linux_Galore> eduard: yep, this is why -> UUID=ada6ee42-5857-4b62-9da2-fefd07c23d70 /media/hda2     reiserfs defaults        0       2
<Assimilator> but non of the plugin for firefox have that media extention
<Linux_Galore> eduard: looks were its mounted
<CarinArr> hairy918: hadn't heard about that one, but if it has a known to work chipset you'd be alright i suppose
<CarinArr> maybe i'm just ridiculously unlucky ;)
<cam8001> ins-dragonclaw: did you know they have 90% desktop market share and $60bill in cash
<eduard> Linux_Galore what do you mean? hda2? what for?
<AmyRose> Assimilator, have you installed the win32 codecs?
<kevin> this could be interesting... but im still searching
<ins-dragonclaw> cam8001: yeah
<kevin> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186672
<eilker> which mail client comes with kubuntu as default ? kmail ?
<Assimilator> win32 codecs hmm i'll check
<AmyRose> eilker, yes, KMail
<ins-dragonclaw> count in 2005 was 94%, but linux is growing fast
<eilker> Assimilator> www.automatix.com very useful script
<AmyRose> yes
<eduard> Linux_Galore
<ins-dragonclaw> unfortunately for M$, almost every webserver on the planet uses unix
<eilker> AmyRose> thanx
<AmyRose> You're welcome, eilker
<ins-dragonclaw> heh. I wondered if Outlook Express would work under wine...
<Linux_Galore> eduard:  ok when the kernel boots up it looks in /etc/fstab to figure out were everything is mounted up,  it says that hda2  is mounted as /media/hda2  in your file system
<ins-dragonclaw> then i woke up , i guess
<cam8001> has anyone tried zcs in a large business environment?
<eduard> Linux_Galore why do i need hda2? and is hda4 my root?
<Linux_Galore> eduard: looks like you have two over lapping installs
<ins-dragonclaw> cam8001: Did you know that M$ planned to pull support for Apple Office, only to 'hurt' them?
<cam8001> I'd like to get some groupware software going that wasn't exchange or groupwise
<Linux_Galore> eduard: you dont, you also dont need two swaps
<hairy918> CarinArr: its gotta be better than the pci one I've got right now - dlink or something I don't remember, lspci shows it as as Marvell Tech, but it just barely works at all.
<ins-dragonclaw> leaked memos are awesome
<eduard> Linux_Galore yes, i had suse first
<kvarchil> after i used dist-upgrade i need to reboot my pc?
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, Of course. That's why they do that crap.
<Linux_Galore> eduard: you need to merge the partitions
<cam8001> ins-dragonclaw: yeah I did. They're total dickwads for sure, don't get me wrong. I just think that saying they're in trouble is not quite accurate
<ins-dragonclaw> lol AmyRose
<eduard> Linux_Galore can i fixed it somehow? can i delete  them?
<kevin> ok its /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg
<kevin> too easy
<Linux_Galore> eduard: then remove that line from /etc/fstab
<AmyRose> kvarchil, It's recommended to use the GUI instead...
<kevin> to see it at once
<ins-dragonclaw> cam8001: as far as Africa is concerned, they're in serious trouble
<cam8001> ins-dragonclaw: I think Africa has bigger probs at the moment
<ins-dragonclaw> vista is hardware and dsl-hungry - two things the african computer market does -not- have
<kvarchil> wha?
<ins-dragonclaw> cam8001: you have no idea ;)
<eduard> Linux_Galore merge partitions, how please?
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: also merge the swap partitions
<cam8001> ins-dragonclaw: I've always know that lol
<Linux_Galore> oops
<eduard> while rebooting?
<CarinArr> vista kills my wireless connection ever 30 or so seconds
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Linux_Galore> eduard: also merge the swap partitions
<AmyRose> I have only one swap partition, Linux_Galore ;P
<eilker> AmyRose> can we use hotmail via kmail ?
<Eruantalon> Hi. How powerful a CPU would you recommend nowadays for a laptop that is going to run Kubuntu with beryl, a few games and probably have a lot of windows open at once(i like to multitask)?
<CarinArr> which is just slightly annoying
<ins-dragonclaw> eilker: if it's a paid hotmail account
<eduard> Linux_Galore while rebooting?
<CarinArr> then it reconnects, renews ip and off you go, for another 30 seconds
<cam8001> Eruantalon: just get a core 2 duo
<AmyRose> Eruantalon, 1 GHz Pentium 4 at least
<ins-dragonclaw> then you can set it up for pop3 or imap, whatever they use
<cam8001> they are htot shit
<CarinArr> and this is on a computer that comes with vista preinstalled
<Assimilator> that automatix site dont work
<eilker> AmyRose> what about yahoo and gmail ?
<ins-dragonclaw> same
<jack_> hi
<ins-dragonclaw> but gmail allows you to access via kmail
<eilker> ins-dragonclaw> what about yahoo and gmail ?
<ins-dragonclaw> so long as you have an up-to-date certificate
<AmyRose> eilker, GMail can be used with POP3, but you need to run a daemon if you want to use Yahoo with that
<cam8001> yahoo you have to pay for pop access I think
<waylandbill> Eruantalon: the big factor with a laptop is that they are not easily upgraded so don't go too small in price.
<jack_> how can i shut down the kwalletdaemon that keeps asking for storing passwords?
<ins-dragonclaw> Gmail should work. check the gmail site for help
<Assimilator> I cant see any win32 codecs in the adept repository
<Eruantalon> cam8001: How fast of a Core Duo and you shouldn't wait for the quad?
<abortd_> ehy not just get gmail?
<CarinArr> Eruantalon: you'll want a proper graphics card as well if you're planning on running beryl and games
<ins-dragonclaw> jack_: you don't want to do that
<abortd_> why*
<cam8001> Eruantalon: get the 1.83 I think they're the best value
<Madeye> kevin,  I can't find any lead :(
<Eruantalon> CarinArr: nVidia Geforce Go 7600 256MB
<ins-dragonclaw> but ps -A then kill -9 <pid of kwallet> if you have to
<Eruantalon> cam8001: Uh. That just added a 100 $
<cam8001> Eruantalon: it doesn't really matter tho, any modern processor will run kubuntu fine
<cam8001> Eruantalon: then get the 1.66
<CarinArr> Eruantalon: i have that one, bt a 512MB one, all good
<Eruantalon> cam8001: Well yeah my athlon 2600+ Is running fine
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: kwallet doesnt work for me, it doesnt store passwords. so to access an app i need to enter passwords twice, for the wallet and then for the app...so
<AmyRose> CarinArr, I run Kubuntu nicely on a 333 MHz Pentium II
<cam8001> Eruantalon: or whatever it is. You won't notice the difference
<Linux_Galore> eduard: sudo  apt-get install qtparted
<eduard> i have an issue while upgrading 6.10 to 7.04 - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/11980/
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay
<CarinArr> AmyRose: i'm presuming you don't use beryl tho;)
<Linux_Galore> eduard: that will allow you to fix that all up
<ins-dragonclaw> 'ps -A | grep wal', then kill -9 the pid you get
<Linux_Galore> eduard: your machine is fine you just have two un needed partitions
<AmyRose> CarinArr, Of course I use Beryl! On my Pentium 4 laptop with Nvidia graphics, though ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> that should make it die. lol
<CarinArr> heh
<Eruantalon> But as waylandbill said. It is probably a good idea to get the right thing now because upgrading is trouble
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: why do you say i shouldnt do that?
<eilker> Linux_Galore> my /home is not seperated , can i use qparted to make it seperate ?
<ins-dragonclaw> well, mine works just fine, and it stores all my passwords for me
<ins-dragonclaw> I just have to unlock it once per app
<AmyRose> The one thing that bugs me is that the S3 driver bug was marked FIXED on Malone without them actually committing the stupid fix...
<Freeza^> where is the administrator mode button?
<eduard> Linux_Galore thanks, i will do it after apgrade , but seems have a problem again
<ins-dragonclaw> bottom right
<ins-dragonclaw> should be
<tmbg_> trying to ./configure xchat 2.8.0 so I can build the blasted thing. I get 'checking for GLIB - version >= 2.0.3... no'. when I poke around for libglib I find /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1200.4 and libglib-2.0.so.0 links to that. 2.0.12.4 is bigger than 2.0.3, so what gives? <-- figured it out. I needed libglib2.0-dev  not just libglib2.0
<cam8001> Eruantalon: whatever is the best value, go for it. I don;t really know too much anymore, I stopped following that shit obsessively a while back. If I was going to get a lappy i'd get a refrub MacBook and put 2 gigs of ram in it. If you're in the states you can get one for about $1000
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: no but if you look it up in the forums many ppl complain about that
<Linux_Galore> eilker: well you have to create a new partition first then copy /home across to the partition then edit /etc/fstab
<waylandbill> Freeza^: sometimes you need to scroll down to see it. Like for instance on this widesreen.
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm not complaining ^^
<Eruantalon> cam8001: Well I am in Denmark
<Tednjgfs1> AmyRose and people. Thanks all fixed.
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: can i make kontact store my password so i dont need to enter it every time i send emails?
<CarinArr> only thing that stopped me getting a macbookpro was the ati graphics
<AmyRose> You're welcome Tednjgfs1
<Tednjgfs1> If only linux was supported sigh!
<Freeza^> ahh ok found it thx
<eilker> Linux_Galore: what if , i only have one partition at the moment ? can i create a new partition , when i am in system ?
<ins-dragonclaw> *raises his claws and backs off* I have no idea. I can check for it, though
<eduard> Linux_Galore upgrade stops 1o minuts befor end - debconf: falling back to frontend: Teletype,Configuring bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Eruantalon> cam8001: refrub is that used?
<Tednjgfs1> :D
<Linux_Galore> eilker: easier just to backup /home to a usb hardisk then do a fresh install
<AmyRose> Apple hates us, CarinArr
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: i just sait this issue didnt just happen to me only
<waylandbill> Eruantalon: yes. refurbished
<Eruantalon> waylandbill: thanks
<Tednjgfs1> Well I'm off, its late and  I should be asleep. Thank you again, so much.
<eduard> i remember this bcm43xx-fwcutter, i install it for wireless
<Freeza^> to be able to manage wireless should i get another kde app?
<Tednjgfs1> good day or night to all
<AmyRose> you're very welcome Tednjgfs1
<Tednjgfs1> :)
<cam8001> Eruantalon: not really. Just stuff they can't sell as retail for various reasons
<Linux_Galore> eilker: next time you do an install create a /home partition
<eilker> Linux_Galore> i have many applications, and servers installed at the moment, and many configrations, it is not solution for me
<fdoving> Freeza^: kwlan should work.
<AmyRose> That's a lovely way to quit...
<cam8001> Eruantalon: stuff is as good as new.
<eilker> Linux_Galore> yeah that was my first install
<Eruantalon> Where do you get them?
<ins-dragonclaw> jack_: what exactly is wrong? I know that kwallet will ask for a password every time you need to access an app that uses one of the stored passwords
<waylandbill> Freeza^: knetworkmanager works nice. It's default on feisty now.
<ins-dragonclaw> ohh wait - is it asking for passwords in kmail>
<ins-dragonclaw> ?
<Freeza^> hmm dont think its working because the wireless is assigned at eth1 instead of wlan0
<ins-dragonclaw> like, every time you check mail>
<Linux_Galore> eilker: get another hardisk and put /home there, you cant really resize a partion with data on it unless you setup the machine to allow it in the first place
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, Not if you just left the password blank during the setup wizard
<ins-dragonclaw> damnit my typing T_T
<ins-dragonclaw> mine are stored and remembered
<ins-dragonclaw> kmail never asks for passwords
<ins-dragonclaw> wizard? I don't believe in witchcraft ;P
<AmyRose> Ha ha ha...
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: ps -A | grep wal if i do that i dont get a PID just nothing happens, should i do top and catch it from there?
<AmyRose> I don't know what's so insecure about not entering a password in KWallet if you're the only user of your computers, though
<ins-dragonclaw> nothing insecure at all
<AmyRose> and you disable remote log-ins
<eduard> AmyRose upgrade simmes to be stoped with message in terminale debconf: falling back to frontend: Teletype
<ins-dragonclaw> jack_: the open app is called 'kwalletmanager' - i have it running right now. if you can't find it with ps - A | grep wal, then go hunting :)
<Eruantalon> cam8001: Where do you get those refurbished macbooks?
<cam8001> store.apple.com
<cam8001> go to the refurb link on the bottom
<cam8001> they come and go
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: it is when its a laptop
<eduard> AmyRose and then : debconf: falling back to frontend: Teletype
<ins-dragonclaw> ins-dragonclaw@Draken:~$ ps -A | grep wal
<ins-dragonclaw>  4834 ?        00:00:00 kwalletmanager
<eduard> AmyRose and then :Configuring bcm43xx-fwcutter
<cam8001> my friend got a macbook pro for 50% of it's original price
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<cam8001> I got an ipod for 33% off
<AmyRose> Linux_Galore, not if you NEVER let the laptop out of your sight.
<cam8001> I don't think they have any macbooks at the moment
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: it is deleted, but in the syssettings i see the daemon still running, and it asks me still twice per app for a password
<Eruantalon> And there is no trouble with them,+
<AmyRose> I drag my laptop everywhere and never leave it unattended
<Linux_Galore> AmyRose: they all say that before they get fired
<AmyRose> Meh
<ins-dragonclaw> there's the problem, jack_. my wallet works fine, so i've never had to fix it. i'm not really the person to ask here
<AmyRose> Or I lock my laptop up before leaving it
<AmyRose> I mean at home ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> you need to lock it at home?
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<AmyRose> Sure. Doesn't everybody lock their doors?
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah
<eduard> AmyRose - ishould press "more" button in terminal :))
<ins-dragonclaw> but if you live in a laptop ... oh never mind :P
<AmyRose> I live in a laptop?
<AmyRose> O.o
<Linux_Galore> I never locked my car or house when I lived in Tasmania
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<CarinArr> like a little laptop elf
<CarinArr> i'm sure theres one in mine
<CarinArr> and it ate my grub the other day
<ins-dragonclaw> you equated locking your laptop to locking a door. So if the door is the laptop, then you live inside :)
<AmyRose> But Taz would steal your stuff ;P
<AmyRose> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> yep
<Linux_Galore> I used to go to the shopping centre and all the cars had open windows lol
<Linux_Galore> while parked
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<eduard> Linux_Galore - were it was?
<ins-dragonclaw> your car will last 2.312 seconds in south africa, then
* AmyRose sees "centre" and wants to pronounce it "cent-ruh"
<Linux_Galore> eduard: Tasmania/ Hobart
* ins-dragonclaw sees so many typos...
<eduard> were it is?
* f0ntsix is away: Burger King
<CarinArr> centre centre centre
<waylandbill> if someone wants in an automobile, it's ridiculously easy to break a window or jam the trunk.
<ins-dragonclaw> center = middle
<ins-dragonclaw> centre = central place
<CarinArr> colour neighbour underground
<CarinArr> lol
<raffytaffy> anyone runing 2.6.21-rc4 ?
<Linux_Galore> eduard: big Island south of Melbourne
<AmyRose> Don't you mean undeurground?
<AmyRose> ;P
<Linux_Galore> eduard: Australia
<eduard> wow
<CarinArr> cute;)
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm running Kubuntu 6.10. don't ask me anything beyond that...
<eduard> Linux_Galore so it was, what about now?
<ins-dragonclaw> <-- Pretoria, South Africa
<AmyRose> Well, the French screwed up British English with their extra U's
<ins-dragonclaw> LOL
<Linux_Galore> eduard: ??
<CarinArr> i was goign to say tomato as well but then realised it's actually spelt the same
<eduard> Linux_Galore, ok sorry , were do you live now?
<Linux_Galore> eduard: Sydney right now
<eduard> Linux_Galore - so you are  carying many keys with you now :))
<ins-dragonclaw> my wallet is getting thicker...
* AmyRose is a Yankee
* ins-dragonclaw is a ... uh ... South Africanee
<Linux_Galore> eduard: not really, I havent been robbed
<AmyRose> CGA??? Wow, that's old ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> Wonderfoul English...
<CarinArr> <- brittified turnip
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> <-- loves her American Midwestern way of pronouncing things
<ins-dragonclaw> amazing how IRC constantly adds to the dictionary of accepted words
<Linux_Galore> eduard: I left the car unlocked for 3 days a few weeks back
<ins-dragonclaw> teh and leet are only 2 examples
<waylandbill> AmyRose: you're the yankees next third baseman? :-)
<AmyRose> No. "Sorry, I don't play baseball. Getting to bases and hitting home runs isn't my thing." <-- Think romance here. (Quote stolen from my best friend...)
<ins-dragonclaw> ...lol...
<waylandbill> :)
<Linux_Galore> eduard: car stripping in Australia isnt a good business anymore because of the way the Tax system works and the fact many cars now have all the parts registered
<AmyRose> Oh no! A traitor!
<ins-dragonclaw> ubuntu>
<ins-dragonclaw> ?
<AmyRose> lol
<abortd_> i r b0rg
<ins-dragonclaw> "Kubuntu, I Am Your Father"
<Linux_Galore> heh
<eilker_> anyone knows in kmail which port to open for gmail ? 995 ?
<ins-dragonclaw> yes
<ins-dragonclaw> 995 incoming, but i don't know what outgoing is
<eilker_> oh ok thanx
<ins-dragonclaw> i doubt it's the standard SMTP 25
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: can i make kwallet be like that that it when it is open all apps have access to it so i dont need to enter password for each application?
<waylandbill> eilker: 995 and is ssl too isn't it?
<Linux_Galore> <dramatic music> Source Wars , A New License
<ins-dragonclaw> is the kwallet icon available in the system tray?
<hyper_ch> hiho, how does one encode DVDs to Xvid?
<ins-dragonclaw> hyper_ch: Rip and encode. google for the programs
<jack_> ins-dragonclaw: yes
* AmyRose wishes there was a working KCM for autostarted services to help the n00bs...
<ins-dragonclaw> I just forgot everything i know about piracy...
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: k3b 1.0 can do that now
<AmyRose> I mean autostarted processes
<ins-dragonclaw> oh? wow
<waylandbill> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<hyper_ch> ins-dragonclaw: It took me a while to find a suitable program in windows but haven't done so yet with linux :)
<waylandbill> AmyRose: you mean like the kcontrol-autostart?
<hyper_ch> Linux_Galore: but I need to get the xvid codec first?
<AmyRose> ubotu, kcontrol-autostart results in a bunch of messages at start-up saying there's no Type= line
<ubotu> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 268 kB
<ins-dragonclaw> jack_: right-click -> Configure Wallet -> Access Control
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: aaah  install  xine-extracodecs
<eilker_> waylandbill> yes it is
<hyper_ch> Linux_Galore: thx :)
* AmyRose tried kcontrol-autostart and it didn't work at all for her
<eilker_> ins-dragonclaw : it is 465 fot smtp
<eilker_> *for
<ins-dragonclaw> I think you should uncheck "Prompt when an application accesses an open wallet"
<ins-dragonclaw> eilker_: ok. but as useful as that is, it's useless when you have your own email server :)
<eilker_> ins-dragonclaw> do you _ ? :)
<ins-dragonclaw> do i ... what?
<ins-dragonclaw> *lost*
<ins-dragonclaw> oh
<ins-dragonclaw> that
<eilker_> ins-dragonclaw> do u have your own email server ?
<ins-dragonclaw> I have my own website, email server comes standard
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<eilker_> ins-dragonclaw> i will do it in my own pc, i mean the mail server
<ins-dragonclaw> you'll need a registered domain first, i think
<hyper_ch> eilker_: do you have a dedicaed IP?
<Linux_Galore> email accounts are like the new AOL CD's of today
<ins-dragonclaw> unless eilker@101.63.41.22 is legible to you
<Linux_Galore> I must have about 20 email accounts now
<ins-dragonclaw> Linux_Galore: 5 is my limit
<cam8001> oh ffs now my ipod won't mount properly
<cam8001> reboot time
<ins-dragonclaw> I just use them to sort out email from different services
<Linux_Galore> ins-dragonclaw: most of them are admim or domain admin account that the server spams
<hyper_ch> eilker_: if you don't have a dedicated IP and want to operate a email server then you will most likely be blocked by just about anyone :)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<CarinArr> i just have all emails from my domain forwarded to my one email account
<eilker_> hyper_ch> nope, i have dynamic ip .
<ins-dragonclaw> @ Both
<CarinArr> and filtered depending on what address i used
<ins-dragonclaw> CarinArr: You can email me at -any- address, and it arrives at my primary account
<ins-dragonclaw> i never had a contact@ address, but someone spammed it anyway
<eilker_> hyper_ch> it will not be a real work, just to see how to create an e-mail server
<parseK> i have kubuntu 7.04 herd 5, how do i update to the beta release, does updating with adept do it?, or do i have to do something else?
<CarinArr> yeah same here ins-dragonclaw
<hyper_ch> eilker_: oh ok :)
<CarinArr> but i don't actually run my own email server
<eilker_> :)
<hyper_ch> eilker_: but then you won't need a domain either :)
<ins-dragonclaw> eilker_: You need a registered domain to point to your (dedicated IP), and a POP3 daemon
<hyper_ch> eilker_: well depending on how you want to "test" it
<Linux_Galore> yeah, i have a spam account that I use to improve my filter, basically anything that shows up gets added to the spam list
<eilker_> i can use no-ip
<ins-dragonclaw> All i've ever run from my machine is an IRCd
<CarinArr> we have a dedicated ip but i can't really run that sort of server as my darling boyfriend goes around turning off machines that he doesn't want running
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> make him understand
<ins-dragonclaw> :D
<CarinArr> which is very sodding annoying when you'e sat at work trying to acess stuff you have at home
<eilker_> <CarinArr> :))
<Linux_Galore> CarinArr: always use a WRT45G linksys modem with Linux on it and leave it running
<hyper_ch> CarinArr: yeah, especially when you have gnump3d installed and suddenly can't listen to your oggs/mp3s anymore at work from home
<CarinArr> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> hyperflood
<Linux_Galore> s/modem/router/
<CarinArr> well for me it's my subversion server that's annoying when it's turned off
<CarinArr> get to work but can't update my working copy as i can't access the bloody thing
<abortd_> what kinda server u all talking about?
<hyper_ch> CarinArr: yeah that sux...
<Linux_Galore> CarinArr: I used to have a similar issue with a flat mate, I just put the svn servers on a remote server
<Linux_Galore> CarinArr: got it free from HP
<hyper_ch> Linux_Galore: if you have more free servers I take one :)
<CarinArr> Linux_Galore: yeah that'd be one option i suppose.. i could probably set it up at work actually, just haven't got around to figuring out how i would tunnel it through the firewall
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: just fill out a web form and you have a shell account
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: with HP
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: you can even select the OS
<CarinArr> we can't even ssh straight to our machines, have to ssh to the firewall, then ssh to machine
<hyper_ch> Linux_Galore: where? how?
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: just google for it, HP have been offering free shell accounts to developers for ages
<Linux_Galore> hyper_ch: sun does it too
<abortd_> shells for what?
<hyper_ch> Linux_Galore: yeah, what is the permitted use?
<Linux_Galore> abortd_: research, ie you dont have a set OS on hand they offer a free shell account on a machine that does
<Linux_Galore> bbl
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<abortd_> oh
<fafke> nederlands?
<fafke> english
<fafke> someone?
<hyper_ch> I got a strange problem with K3b: track is not formatted for fixed packet size --> I want to burn something on a dvd-rw
<waylandbill> abortd_: generally they'll be compile farms. So you can test your code on different distros or archs
<abortd_> oh
<epimeth> I tried downloading the jigdo version of feisty beta, but I'm missing 4 packages!  so I tried again thinking "they must have been updated"... but the same ones aren't downloading.  anyone else attempt/succeed a jigdo download?
<waylandbill> abortd_: sourceforge offers such a service.
<jack__> hi can i configure kde like that that in the kicker bar only the minimized windows of desktop 1-3 appear, but not of desktop 4 where unimportant things are?
<ins-dragonclaw> jack_: right click and say "Configure Desktops"
<Linux_Galore_> waylandbill: not anymore
<abortd_> nice
<ins-dragonclaw> right-click ON the desktop icons
<waylandbill> Linux_Galore_: do to abuse?
<fafke> why does my ps2 not work ?
<ins-dragonclaw> then change the number of desktops to 3
<fafke> why does my ps2 mouse not work ?
<Linux_Galore_> waylandbill: no, they decided that funds were better spent on other resources
<waylandbill> Linux_Galore_: gotcha
<tmbg_> ins-dragonclaw, heh. how high are you? say "configure desktops" is a good one
<ins-dragonclaw> well, your watch TELLS the time, doesn't it? :p
<waylandbill> ins-dragonclaw, jack_: actually on the desktop background away from any icons present.
<Linux_Galore_> waylandbill: also most Universities supply shell accounts and IBM/HP/Sun to name a few offer developer shell accounts on far nicer kit
<ins-dragonclaw> waylandbill: I right-click on the little desktop blocks, and i get the option
<ins-dragonclaw> or you can right-click on the desktop > Configure Desktop > Multiple Desktops
<waylandbill> right. but not on the icons on the desktop.
<ins-dragonclaw> no
<ins-dragonclaw> no as in 'yes', I agree with you
<waylandbill> I see you meant the desktop pager, not the desktop. :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<jack__> ins-dragonclaw: waylandbill I FIND THAT option, but in its submenu ic annot configure that only minimized windows of desktops 1-3 appear in the kicker bar; anyway its not so important, just nice feature to have
<fafke> someone can help me with my ps2 mice???? :p :p
<ins-dragonclaw> My version: "Little Desktop Blocks"
<jeroen__> hey
<ins-dragonclaw> fafke: plug and pray?
<fafke> doesn't work :p
<fafke> she works under windows
<fafke> but not under kubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> 'she' rofl
<fafke> it :p
<waylandbill> jack_: oh. no. you can't configure it that way. :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> well, i'm no hardware expert
<fafke> damn you
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<fafke> i'm knew @ linux
<eilker_> i get this error, when i am trying for ssh to virtual server // Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive)
<waylandbill> eilker_: are you using the correct username?
<ins-dragonclaw> bbiab
<epimeth> I tried downloading the jigdo version of feisty beta, but I'm missing 4 packages!  so I tried again thinking "they must have been updated"... but the same ones aren't downloading.  anyone else attempt/succeed a jigdo download?
<andhy> hi - im looking for small help - after upgrade from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04b i have no sound - is anybody know sth about why it happens ?
<eilker_> waylandbill> yes
<hsystem-x_> anyone that know the ubuntu irc channel?
<epimeth> #ubuntu
<abortd_> #ubuntu ?
<abortd_> .....
<hsystem-x_> i think the same but...
<AmyRose> But this one is better, hsystem-x!
<hsystem-x_> jaja lol
* AmyRose forces hsystem-x to stay ;P
<c1|freaky> can i install ubuntu-desktop when i have kubuntu-desktop installed without problems?
* AmyRose is currently in both, but she's watching this one more 
<AbortD> raffytaffy: !!!!
<AbortD> i should probable download super karamba now
<eilker_> i get this error, when i am trying for ssh to virtual server // Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive) any idea ?
<AmyRose> Is that a fence or a nick, ioioioi ?
<ins-dragonclaw> and the crowds went silent
<waylandbill> :-S
<ins-dragonclaw> ioioioi is a gate
<AmyRose> Ah.
<AmyRose> But we don't need Gates. ;P
<AbortD> gate?
<ins-dragonclaw> amen
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<hsystem-x_> gates need us ^^.
<waylandbill> ioiioi would be more of a gate I'd think
<ins-dragonclaw> "In an Open society, who needs Gates and Windows?" <-- can't remember where i saw that
<AbortD> thats what im saying
<AmyRose> I hated being compared to Bill Gates. Just because I have Asperger's and am into computers doesn't mean I want to screw people over with crappy software.
<ins-dragonclaw> or no actually, AmyRose, it -does- look like a fence
<waylandbill> ins-dragonclaw: sounds like a good tshirt saying. :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> waylandbill: Don't give me ideas ;)
<AmyRose> I remember seeing it on humorix.org
<LegolasV> I prefer the airconditioning quote
<ins-dragonclaw> someone used it as a forum sig, i think
<ins-dragonclaw> which is?
<AmyRose> Probably on /.
<waylandbill> ins-dragonclaw: I may make one. I already have one that says "I don't do Windows" and another "NO! I won't fix your computer"
<LegolasV> Computers are like airconditioners, as soon as you open Windows they stop working
<ins-dragonclaw> amen to the second
<AmyRose> Oh, I would LOVE a shirt like that!
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm unofficial tech support to a technically inept family :S
<AmyRose> I weaseled my way out by scaring people with my Linux knowledge. Don't know how that worked out, but I'm glad it did
<ins-dragonclaw> lol.
<ins-dragonclaw> but come on, lets be fair - Windows -does- get some stuff right
<ins-dragonclaw> like causing aneurysms and ulcers
<AmyRose> lol
<waylandbill> tell them if they have linux, you'll fix it otherwise you don't know enough and will mess it up. :)
<AbortD> when you live in an open society who needs gates and windows
<AbortD> im seeing that on ubuntu forums
<AbortD> as a quote
<AmyRose> waylandbill, I think that's how I got them to leave me alone ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<waylandbill> regardless if you're a windows guru or not. :-D
* epimeth coughs
<ins-dragonclaw> how -can- you be a windows guru?
<jack__> where do i find that simiilar task windows (minimized) are arranged together?like three opera windows appear as one in the kicker bar with a little three?
<epimeth> has *anyone* used jigdo?
<ins-dragonclaw> there's nothing to fix, change or improve
<AmyRose> I know barely anything about maintaining Windows anymore. I haven't used it in 3 years, so I've forgotten almost everything I used to know
<ins-dragonclaw> jack__: Use tabbed browsing
<waylandbill> epimeth: long time ago to get debian dvd
<ins-dragonclaw> no need for taskbar windows :)
<andhy> hi - im looking for small help - after upgrade from kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04b i have no sound - any suggestion ?
<LegolasV> jack__: sometimes my KDE does it all out of itself, although I have no idea how...
<epimeth> grrr
<epimeth> 4 packages aren't being found
<ins-dragonclaw> isn't feisty supposed to be unstable?
<jack__> ins-dragonclaw: is that in kcontrol? how do i configure that?
<waylandbill> andhy: look at the dmesg for problems or missing devices, look for /dev/dsp. etc.etc.
<epimeth> ins-dragonclaw: no... it's beta now :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> okay - you want multiple windows to group on the taskbar, right?
<ins-dragonclaw> but is beta better?
<andhy> waylandbill: thx
<jack__> ins-dragonclaw: yep, unless u got a better suggestion?
<LegolasV> epimeth: beta isn't stable ;) but it feels pretty stable :)
<waylandbill> jack__: that's the normal behaviour. one sec and I'll locate the setting in kcontrol
<ins-dragonclaw> right click on the taskbar -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar -> "Group similar Tasks"
<epimeth> ins-dragonclaw: better than unstable!  but still not stable... I call it "stablish"
<ins-dragonclaw> then choose "Always:
<ins-dragonclaw> epimeth: That's why mu lucky number is 6.10 :)
<waylandbill> with the beta, I had to set the cpu from 'dynamic' to 'performance' or I was losing typed keys.
<ins-dragonclaw> my*
<jack__> ok thx waylandbill, couldnt was lloking in the desktops
<jack__> ins-dragonclaw: what about the tabbed browsing?
<epimeth> ins-dragonclaw: I feel your lucky numbers for next month will be....
* epimeth looks into a crystal ball
<epimeth> 7 0 4
<ins-dragonclaw> 196.207.45.253
<ins-dragonclaw> my isp proxy
<waylandbill> jack__: it's actually right-click the taskbar panel, configure panel and then go to the taskbar page.
<ins-dragonclaw> <ins-dragonclaw> right click on the taskbar -> Configure Panel -> Taskbar -> "Group similar Tasks"
<epimeth> sooo nobody knows why the jigdo file is incorrecty?
<ins-dragonclaw> waylandbill: said and done
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<epimeth> and how I might fix it?
<epimeth> all I need are 4 packages :-(
<ins-dragonclaw> jack__: I use Konqueror for everything
<waylandbill> jack__: or Kcontrol, Desktop, Taskbar is the other place to set it.
<ins-dragonclaw> web and file browsing
<ins-dragonclaw> then I fullscreen it to a single desktop
<ins-dragonclaw> makes it much easier for me :)
<waylandbill> epimeth: manually download the packages from some other source and add to the jigdo output.
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw, I love Konqueror as a browser. It looks so much better than Firefox
<ins-dragonclaw> amen
<AmyRose> Why can't Firefox use your theme for the controls?
<jack__> ins-dragonclaw: i did that like that but the delicious feature for konq is so limited so i use firefox now oftener
<ins-dragonclaw> I opened one of my favorite sites the other day
<ins-dragonclaw> -ALL- the ads were gone...
<waylandbill> konqueror is nice. I wish it would use all of the extentions that firefox supports though.
<ins-dragonclaw> now that's what I call ad-blocking:)
* AmyRose just downloads Filterset.G for her Konqueror...
<LegolasV> adblocking has problems, it was kind of frustrating when I had to add Google ads to a website...
<epimeth> waylandbill: how do I do that?
<waylandbill> figure out the names of the packages you need and maybe download them from an apt source but with wget, not apt-get
<epimeth> waylandbill: and pit them where?
<epimeth> the temp folder?
<waylandbill> epimeth: I don't recall where jigdo stores the files. wherever it's downloading to maybe. I think you can examine the list it has for the files and maybe get it to find them somewhere else. don't know. It's been way too long since I've used jigdo.
<epimeth> waylandbill: I'll give it a shot
<PF-Away> how does adept handle changed configuration files?
* AmyRose uses Synaptic instead of Adept...
* yknott uses, apt-get, adept, and aptitude
* PF-Away uses aptitude
<LegolasV> When I upgraded to feisty it asked a couple of times if I wanted to replace my config files and showed me a diff, if that's what you mean
<PF-Away> the reason i ask, is because adept_updater crapped out, and when i upgraded in aptitude, it was a changed config file
<waylandbill> I've never dist-upgraded with adept. aptitude is my tool of choice
<PF-Away> well, i was already on feisty
<waylandbill> aptitude handles issues nicely. :)
<AmyRose> Synaptic is better than Adept. By far.
<AbortD> yes it is
<PF-Away> AmyRose: but it's a gnome app...*shrug*
<AmyRose> PF-Away, I also use Gaim and XChat
<AmyRose> :o
<AbortD> u run ubuntu and not kubuntu right AmyRose?
<drbreen> hello. i have a problem: i have kubuntu w/ ltsp and a few thin clients. they boot; but i cannot log in to any one of them. "ltsp-update-sshkeys" which was suggested in a forum thread, does not fix that.
<PF-Away> I would rather spend a weekend improving Adept, than use synaptic
<AmyRose> WRONG, AbortD.
<AbortD> oh hm
<AbortD> i thought i versioned u and it said something about ubuntu
<AmyRose> I love my KDE better than GNOME.
<AbortD> i like gnomes top and bottom bar thats it
<PF-Away> AmyRose: have you tried konversation?
<yknott> lol in the kubunt channel no less
<AmyRose> AmyRose, yes, and its help sucks
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> darn
<ins-dragonclaw> AmyRose: is talking to herself Oo
<AbortD> she is talking to her self!
<AmyRose> I hate it when I talk to myself like that
<PF-Away> you talking to yourself again?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> rofl....
<PF-Away> the big men in white coats are on their way
* AbortD gets the jacket ready....
<AmyRose> Oh, shoot.
<ins-dragonclaw> with big syringes
<AmyRose> ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> great
<ins-dragonclaw> unofficial linux tech support people talk to themselves online
<ins-dragonclaw> we're doomed...
<ins-dragonclaw> :p
<AmyRose> AbortD, the "Ubuntu" is probably because I'm running XChat
<AbortD> lol
<PF-Away> :P
<AbortD> oh
<AmyRose> I'm going to CTCP version myself
<ins-dragonclaw> PF-Away has an interesting /ctcp version readout
<ins-dragonclaw> [CTCP]  Received CTCP-VERSION reply from AmyRose: xchat 2.8.0 Ubuntu
<AbortD> do they make utorrent for linux?
<LegolasV> I prefer my ctcp version reply :)
<yknott> no, through wine
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> 1.3.37
<AbortD> heh
<AmyRose> I can take a screen shot to prove I'm using KDE
<ins-dragonclaw> :D
<ins-dragonclaw> so can i
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<adaptr> AmyRose: actually, you can't
<ins-dragonclaw> K Menu says it all
<AmyRose> adaptr, WTF?
<Contrast83> What's up, everyone?
<adaptr> I can't run K mennu from Gnome ?
<ins-dragonclaw> Kubuntu has KTorrent
<ins-dragonclaw> adaptr: no
<ins-dragonclaw> Kde Menu is not Gnome
<ins-dragonclaw> at all
<AmyRose> adaptr is not making any sense...
<ins-dragonclaw> Ubuntu has bittorrent.tracker or something
<adaptr> ins-dragonclaw: and I can't run it because...
<ins-dragonclaw> but you're running kubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> so where did this whole argument come from?
<ins-dragonclaw> i'm scaring them away...
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<AbortD> what arguement?
<PF-Away> gnome suxx0rzw00tw00tw00t!11
<ins-dragonclaw> errrr
<AbortD> argument
<ins-dragonclaw> PF-Away:
<ins-dragonclaw> we're sending the white coats for you next
<raffytaffy> nvm resolved it
<Contrast83> Does anyone know whether a bug report has been filed for the "small text in newly opened programs after changing color scheme" glitch, or does anyone else even experience this problem?
<ins-dragonclaw> GNOME is lighter on resources
<AmyRose> Face it. KDE is great, but some of its apps really suck compared to their GNOME counterparts. Kopete and Krita are pathetic compared to Gaim and the GIMP
<PF-Away> they're here already
<PF-Away> ins-dragonclaw: it is so _not_
<ins-dragonclaw> Gaim is a joke
<ins-dragonclaw> not my line, someone else;s
<drbreen> gajim is very cool
<PF-Away> ins-dragonclaw: gnome is the heaviest of the de's
<AbortD> i hate kopete
<ins-dragonclaw> lol ok
<PF-Away> <3 kopete
<LegolasV> One reason for KDE above Gnome, the IRC channel of Kubuntu is way cooler :)
<AmyRose> I use Kopete only for webcamming with my best friend on Yahoo.
<ins-dragonclaw> yet the liveCD loads faster for ubuntu than kubuntu
<Contrast83> Can you join Yahoo chat rooms in Kopete?
<PF-Away> gaim looks like donkey poo, imho
<ins-dragonclaw> Contrast83: I think so
<waylandbill> actually when using straight kde apps under kde, it uses less resources than gtk apps under gnome on average.
<ins-dragonclaw> If yahoo uses Jabber
<PF-Away> ins-dragonclaw: that has nothing to do with who is lighter
<PF-Away> a tiny bit, but not much
<ins-dragonclaw> *shrug*
<AmyRose> Have you installed QtCurve? It makes KDE and GTK apps look great, and the same
<PF-Away> ins-dragonclaw: kde wins more or less every comparison of "weight"
<ins-dragonclaw> I have kubuntu. I love kubuntu. That's all that matters ^^
<Contrast83> ins-dragonclaw: I wasn't able to figure out how, and even in GAIM, it looks like you can only join them if you know the exact name of the room you wish to join.
<PF-Away> i use polyester
<AmyRose> It even makes menus highlight in GTK apps when you point at them
<ins-dragonclaw> wait - yahoo has chatrooms?
<Contrast83> QTCurve - Best style EVER. :-D
<ins-dragonclaw> then they use jabber
<ins-dragonclaw> <-- Keramik
<alanhaggai> Plastik
<AmyRose> Keramik?! Man, that one is hard on my eyes
<AbortD> ins-dragonclaw: ...... u didnt know yahoo had chatrooms?...???...
<PF-Away> Polyester ftw
<ins-dragonclaw> i haven't used yahoo for 4 years
<ins-dragonclaw> but since google did it first, other email services are bound to copy
<AbortD> 4 years ago they did too!
<AmyRose> Polyester is great, but I wish it looked better on GTK apps
<PF-Away> AmyRose: i hardly use any GTK apps, so it's ok
<Contrast83> So umm... No one gets small text in newly opened programs after they change anything in their color scheme?
<PF-Away> Inkscape doesn't look too bad
<yknott> sure and now msn messenger users can chat directly with yahoo messenger users
<ins-dragonclaw> Contrast83: I don't
<ins-dragonclaw> yay. the legacy IMs co-operate
<ins-dragonclaw> at last
<ins-dragonclaw> still got lightyears to go
<yknott> ins-dragonclaw: no doubt
<AmyRose> Who cares? Just load 'em all up in Kopete or Gaim!
<AmyRose> ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> That's what I do
<LegolasV> GAIM doesn't support custom emoticons =(
<ins-dragonclaw> My Kopete can talk to MSN, but I haven't found a working ICQ gateway yet... :/
<PF-Away> Kopete does;)
<LegolasV> only displaying not sending
<LegolasV> (same for GAIM)
<ins-dragonclaw> now that's another story
<AmyRose> amsn has working custom smiley support
<LegolasV> I use aMSN ;)
<LegolasV> but it's kinda buggy sometimes :P
<AbortD> i wish i could get my old icq# back :(
<ins-dragonclaw> I rarely smile over IM anyway.
<AmyRose> I use that when I feel like being cute
<Contrast83> WTF... I've had that problem on five different systems, three with both Edgy and Feisty, and I've yet to find anyone else who's seen it.
<yknott> lol AbortD where has it gone?
<ins-dragonclaw> Contrast83: probably your graphics setup then
<AbortD> i forgot the password
<AmyRose> I have never had that problem, Contrast83
<Contrast83> ins-dragonclaw: On clean installs?
<yknott> password recovery through icq.com ?
<AbortD> didnt have a email addy set to it
* AmyRose updates to the latest KDE
<ins-dragonclaw> hell, I'm 4 days into linux. AmyRose here is 3 years - talk to her!
<yknott> AbortD:  ah ha
<Contrast83> ins-dragonclaw: Thanks anyway. :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<yknott> i still have one of my first, 6 digits in the account number
<LegolasV> AmyRose: is that KDE 4?
<Contrast83> So umm... AmyRose, have you ever heard of the problem I mentioned?
<AmyRose> LegolasV, I meant stable KDE, which is 3.5.6
* PF-Away just checked out kde 4 from svn
<AbortD> yknott: mine wasa 8 digit 19750749
<tmbg_> I figured out a while back that I hated icq and it was pointless.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> I don't like using beta code for something as important as a DE
<tmbg_> especially since yahoo started doing everything that icq could.
<LegolasV> AmyRose: okay, I already run 3.5.6 :)
<Contrast83> Does KDE4 include QT4?
<AmyRose> Contrast83, no, I've never seen that problem you had
<PF-Away> Contrast83: KDE 4 i built on Qt 4
<ins-dragonclaw> I have 3 ICQ numbers that I've all but forgotten
<Contrast83> AmyRose: Ok, thanks.
<ins-dragonclaw> MXIT serves me better when it comes to IM
<tmbg_> I haven't used icq or cared to in  years.
<AbortD> icq used to have it where u could host yer own webpage or some shit some how
<AmyRose> Contrast83, what are you thanking me for? I haven't done anything. :(
<ins-dragonclaw> since I can take it anywhere :)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol AmyRose
<AbortD> mxit?
<ins-dragonclaw> you helped him cross you off his list of people to ask for help
<AmyRose> Ah
<ins-dragonclaw> MXit. local south african IM mobile service
<Contrast83> AmyRose: For making me think it's probably something I'm doing wrong. ;-)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AbortD> take it anywhere?
<LegolasV> is ICQ integrated with AIM (as GAIM pretends to say, or as I pretend to think GAIM means) because in that case I have it :D
<ins-dragonclaw> it's on a cellphone
<Contrast83> What that could be, I have no effin' idea.
<untouch> hi i have a problem i updated my dapper to edgy (changed dapper do edgy in sources list,read in the new sources list, then apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade and now my kubuntu wont boot anymore (x-server dosnt starsts)
<yknott> for me, for any of the legacy IM, just use those accounts (through gaim or kopete, or wengo through libgaim) to type with people still using those
<raffytaffy> my cable company refuses to give mt their MTU
<raffytaffy> what can i do
<AmyRose> Contrast83, is it a major problem? If not, I wouldn't worry about it
<AbortD> oh
<yknott> untouch: change dapper to edgy, the dist-upgrade, right?
<Contrast83> AmyRose: It's vary tedious having to log out and back in whenever I change the color scheme.
<ins-dragonclaw> Java MIDP2.0 app - talks to a custom jabber server run by MXit Lifestyle
<LegolasV> shouldn't you dist-upgrade two times for an upgrade to edgy?
<ins-dragonclaw> 2 million users in SA alone :)
<AmyRose> Contrast83, do you change your colors every hour or what? ;P
<AbortD> SA?
<AmyRose> I rarely change the color scheme
* AmyRose uses Polyester Blue
<untouch> yknott: changed dapper do edgy (the 6.10 dont know the right name think it was edgy) then i did a apt-get upgrade after this apt-get dist-upgrade
<Contrast83> No, but when I'm making a new one, and making sure I'm getting everything just right, I find myself having to log out and back in several times before it looks just right.
<LegolasV> I have changed the default color scheme to use the yellow-orangy color of BeOS on the titlebars, Gotta love orange :)
<untouch> yknott: any idea ?
<AbortD> ubuntu has such a great soundboost over windows
<yknott> well start with the X log
<yknott> or some such
<yknott> AbortD: soundboost?
<AbortD> i dunno
<untouch> /var/log/xorg.log ?
<AbortD> but its louder
<Contrast83> And it IS a glitch. I don't think "if it's not a major problem, don't worry about it" is a viable solution. :-)
<AbortD> i got crappy speakers for like a walkman
<AbortD> no volume knob nothing
<AmyRose> Contrast83, I just thought of something.
<yknott> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AbortD> i c an barely hear them in windows
<untouch> okay but i cant post it
<Contrast83> AmyRose: ?
<untouch> im in irssi
<LegolasV> actually, I have a question: my locale gives for the short date dd-mm-yy, but I want dd-mm-yyyy. Can I change this?
<yknott> untouch:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<AmyRose> Contrast83, Did you try forcing the DPI in the KDE font settings?
<AbortD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AbortD> pft
<untouch> yknott cant im online in irc with irssi from the broken pc
<Contrast83> AmyRose: Haven't messed with it. It's currently unchecked. Should I try checking it?
<AmyRose> Contrast83, Yes. It sometimes fixes font sizing problems.
<yknott> o
<Contrast83> AmyRose: Are there ever any reasons it shouldn't be checked?
<yknott> how about dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<untouch> i try
<AmyRose> Contrast83, Yes. If you set it by editing the X server command line in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, you should definitely have it unchecked there. Other than that, I can't think of anything.
* f0ntsix^afk is back.
<untouch> yknott: i come back if it works and if not im comming back to *g*
<LegolasV> Or is it possible to have the region settings in KControl act global for the system and not just the KDE apps
<AmyRose> I've been curious--what is the best KDE-based IRC client?
<AbortD> kbounce is great
<Contrast83> AmyRose: I just checked it and changed the color scheme, and new apps still have tiny fonts. Thanks anyway though.
<AbortD> starts to lag though sweet
<AmyRose> Kopete's IRC sucks. I know that for sure.
<Contrast83> How's GAIM as an IRC client? I know it has the ability, but haven't tried it yet. (Just intalled GAIM a few days ago)
<AbortD> i use konversation
<tmbg_> I don't like any of those all in one clients for irc, like gaim.
<PF-Away> AmyRose: use Konvi, ffs;)
<LegolasV> why not Konversation? (Or if you really really want KVIRC, but I wouldn't)
<tmbg_> they're pretty annoying.
<AmyRose> Gaim is great, except it doesn't have /ban and /unban
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> how can i disable xorg-air
<chijin> irssi is the best
<PF-Away> AmyRose: you have bots for kb'ing;)
<tmbg_> the only thing that I've ever really been happy with in a graphical client is xchat.
<PF-Away> ~kb PF-Away
<AmyRose> PF-Away, kb'ing?
<PF-Away> kickbanning
<AbortD> i wish i could /ban AmyRose
<AmyRose> WTF?
<AbortD> haha im kidding
<PF-Away> !kb AmyRose
<PF-Away> :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kb amyrose - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AbortD> :P
<AbortD> lol
<Contrast83> lol
<PF-Away> lol
<AmyRose> Well, I run an IRC channel and need to be able to do my job.
<LegolasV> !locale | LegolasV
<tmbg_> !thelesbian amyrose
<AmyRose> I'm asexual, not lesbian, not straight, and definitely not bi.
<tmbg_> he's supposed to say he doesn't know anything about the lesbian. oh well
<LegolasV> this is the point where I'm not sure if this is a support channel
<AbortD> when a lesbian gives u a hug it makes u feel good for some reason
<AbortD> i feel u on that AmyRose
<AmyRose> Hence my quote about "baseball" earlier
<tmbg_> LegolasV, no channel stays on topic all the time
<tmbg_> if they did it would be annoying as hell
<Contrast83> AbortD: I always wondered if that was just me.
<AbortD> what was? the lesbian hugs?
<LegolasV> I know, that's why I like IRC :)
<Contrast83> Right.
<AmyRose> Anyone who hits on me is going to be slapped with a trout. ;P
<AbortD> yeah i was in the bar when one hugged me
<AbortD> i didnt even know her
<AbortD> haha
<LegolasV> sorry for asking a stupid question, but I don't have a dictionary near... what is a trout? :P
* PF-Away slaps #kubuntu around with a big trout
<yknott> untouch:
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> i want to disable xorg-air, isn't anyone trying to help me?
<AmyRose> The only lesbian I know is a Kubuntu lover
<AbortD> a fish lego
<AbortD> what is xorg-air?
<AbortD> sudo aptitude remove xorg-air
* AmyRose wonders the same thing
<PF-Away> the only gay i know is a ubuntu hater
<PF-Away> :D
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> i couldn't reach my system
<AbortD> that will make it stop
<AbortD> maybe
<AmyRose> My lesbian friend is also deaf. :D
<AbortD> haha
<LegolasV> xorg-air? sounds like the vista theme? :|
<PF-Away> AmyRose: a good combination
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> t does not boot
<PF-Away> ?
<yknott> !xserver-xorg-air-core
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> xorg server for beryl
<tmbg_> the gays I know are all programmers for some reason
<tmbg_> not sure what OS they use though
<AmyRose> PF-Away, I'm also fluent in sign language, though I'm hearing
<AbortD> hm a deaf lesbian
<PF-Away> AmyRose: cool, i also know a deaf guy, but he recently got some implants that helps a lot
<PF-Away> he's not gay, btw
<PF-Away> rather the opposite
<AbortD> haha
<AmyRose> PF-Away, most of my deaf friends are straight, and one is also asexual
<tmbg_> I always wondered what a deaf person orgasm sounds like.
<tmbg_> because they have no idea what THEY sound like.
<tmbg_> so I wonder if they just go nuts
<yknott> xserver-xorg-air-core    support for accelerated indirect 3d, allowing clients that cannot connect directly take take advantage of hardware accel
<AbortD> hahahaha
<PF-Away> tmbg_: :S
<LegolasV> just wondering: does this channel have a QDB?
<AbortD> oh man
<AbortD> QDB?
<PF-Away> this is cool: http://www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1575415,00.asp
<tmbg_> quote database
<PF-Away> quote db
<PF-Away> ?
<AbortD> i want a good eggdrop :|
<LegolasV> yes, like bash.org, qdb.us, www.legolasweb.nl/phiapdc/
<AmyRose> Most deaf people are forced to speak and lipread, and this is emphasized over the more obvious benefit: literacy.
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> my graphics drivers doesn't loaded
<hyper_ch> LegolasV: why should it?
<tmbg_> AmyRose, I'm all for more people learning to sign.
<SpY_Sc0rPi0> located /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/i810_drv.so
<AmyRose> tmbg_, me too. I also think literacy should be the focus of deaf education, rather than speech.
<tmbg_> I like the notion that it has the potential for being a nearly universal language.
* PF-Away hungry. PF-Away off to hunt for food
<AmyRose> tmbg_, That's the most common....myth about signing
<LegolasV> hyper_ch: just wondering
<yknott> PF-Away:  article from 2003?
<tmbg_> AmyRose, you see where I'm coming from.
<hyper_ch> LegolasV: as this is a support channel why should it be here?
<AmyRose> tmbg_, American Sign Language and British Sign Language are TOTALLY different.
<AbortD> i think lip reading should be the focus
<untouch> yknott: so x ist up again but when i change the settigs to my old one (monitor & resolution) same problem
<tmbg_> AmyRose, is there really a reason for them to be though?
<AmyRose> I disagree, AbortD. Have you ever tried to lipread?
<tmbg_> lipreading is too damn hard and error prone
<AbortD> no but i dont want to have to learn sign language if im not deaf
<AmyRose> AbortD, you can WRITE IT DOWN!
<AbortD> so if they want to know what im saying so bad read my lips :P
<yknott> untouch: and without any way to view the log?
<AbortD> i hate writing
<AmyRose> Deaf people can read text, you know
<tmbg_> that's what I did with my deaf friends, write a lot of notes.
<tmbg_> I don't know much sign language
<tmbg_> I hate writing though, since I've learned how to type
<AmyRose> tmbg_, if you're in North America, you can go to www.aslpro.com and learn :D
<AbortD> they should make a voice to text palm pilot for them
<untouch> yknott: now i can look into the log ;)
<AbortD> OVER 7000 SIGNS?!
<tmbg_> AmyRose, if I weren't already involved in learning cisco, go, and dvorak, I'd take you up on it.
<LegolasV> hyper_ch: never said there should be one, but because mozilla has one too and those are also more or less support channels
<tmbg_> the deaf friends have moved on anyway.
<AmyRose> tmbg_, you can still just type to deaf people on the Internet ;)
<tmbg_> yeah she used her blackberry a lot
<AmyRose> AbortD, we're not using our voices now, are we?
<tmbg_> and I would talk to them on the internet
<tmbg_> but in person was awkward
<tmbg_> like at a restaraunt or something asking the waiter for pens and paper
<untouch> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php yknott
<AmyRose> Well, deaf people actually don't mind people typing or writing to them, because it's presented visually
<untouch> no omg
<untouch> damn crappy -.-
<tmbg_> you've never met a blackberry ninja by the way until you meet a deaf blackberry ninja
<AbortD> i like the one for abort
<tmbg_> just takes so long to write stuff
<tmbg_> vs them signing their ass off
<AmyRose> tmbg_, That's why I learned ^^
<AmyRose> It was the most fun language I've ever learned
<none0> hello
<untouch> yknott: http://onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=1855 this one
<AmyRose> And I'm going into special education, so I'm very likely to be hired ^^
<tmbg_> I know a handful of signs but not enough to carry on a conversation.
* AmyRose is totally fluent in sign language
<tmbg_> cool.
<Betzefer> any 1 know ppp0 connections ?
<tmbg_> AmyRose, ever seen a deaf couple argue?
<AmyRose> tmbg_, Yes.
<tmbg_> it's funny. one will try to ignore the other.
<tmbg_> so they'll run around so the person has to see them. heh
<untouch> any idea ?
<AmyRose> Yup.
<AmyRose> Even if only one of them is hearing, it's still hilarious
<AmyRose> Especially if the deaf person can speak
<AbortD> hm
<AmyRose> Netsplit?
<triamcg> what was that?
<tmbg_> you think?
<AbortD> a powerful one at that haha
<AmyRose> Looked like a Netsplit
<AbortD> it was
<yknott> untouch:  grab another screen, tty2, for example; ctrl alt f2;   there less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tmbg_> it was a shame about the deaf girl I knew. completely lost her hearing from a disease as a child.
<untouch> yknott: http://onlyfree.de/php/pasteservice/show.php?id=1855 this one
<tmbg_> but she had a beautiful voice, only she was shy about it because she didn't know what she sounded like.
<yknott> untouch:  ok, looking
<AmyRose> tmbg_, I had fights with a deaf person... it wasn't pretty. She could speak and lipread, and she would scream at me and refuse to look at me....
<untouch> yknott: thanks
<AbortD> hahaha
<tmbg_> AmyRose, haha that's horrible.
<AbortD> you are evil AmyRose
<AmyRose> AbortD, I am?
<AbortD> i shall call u emilyrose now
<AmyRose> Why?
<AbortD> fighting with a deaf person :|
<AbortD> tmbg_: thats sad
<tmbg_> they're still people.
<Daisuke_Ido> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<AmyRose> AbortD, this deaf person is hated by 100% of my remaining deaf friends
<AbortD> oh
<AbortD> thats no good
<Betzefer> can some one help me ?
<Betzefer> who knows ppp0 connections
<AmyRose> Betzefer, What do you need?
<AmyRose> Oh
<yknott> untouch:  to which resolution were you setting it?
<Betzefer> u know ppp0 connections
<AmyRose> Can't say I know how
<Betzefer> ?
<AbortD> what is ppp0?
<Betzefer> adsl connection
* AmyRose adds #kubuntu-offtopic to her list of channels to autoconnect
<Betzefer> DSL
<yknott> AbortD: certainly not eth0!
<AmyRose> *autojoin
<tmbg_> AmyRose, the sad bit was that the guy she was with was great for her, but she left him because she wanted a baby. wound up having one later w/ an ex-con.
<untouch> yknott: at the moment at 1024x768
<untouch> yknott: but normaly 1280x1024
<AbortD> with a xcon?.....
<yknott> untouch: according to the log your monitor is a benq capable of 1024x768 max
<Betzefer> no one knows ?
<untouch> no it isnt
<untouch> fp 767 17" monitor (1280x1024) -- max
<AbortD> i wonder what my max is
<yknott> ;) all the further i get, for now
<yknott> untouch: sorry
<AbortD> mines 1280x1024
<untouch> yknott: u mean u dont know why it dosnt works right ?
<Xantios> i just joined to tell you all that kubuntu is installing here very nice and smooth :) i have a good hope :)
<sonoftheclayr> Xantios: welcome to Kubuntu, I hope you enjoy it
<Xantios> thnx sonoftheclayr :)
<AbortD> isnt kbattleship internet accessable?
<yknott> untouch: well the log here says the monitor's max is 1024x768, so i guess you need to manually set the size and sync values
<untouch> yknott: i think the monitor file is broken ... now it works with "generic flat (1280x1024)
<none0> is 7.04 beta stable enough for a desktop?
<chijin> i'm running 7.04 and i havent had any problems
<chijin> on my desktop
<chijin> so yes, i think it's stable enough
<none0> kubuntu is about 3 weeks away from release, isn't it?
<Skrot> April 19th
<none0> ok
<none0> chijin: do you also happen to run kde4?
<chijin> none0: nope
<Skrot> Don't use KDE4 unless you're a developer/really curious yet :>
<polly1> Any suggestions for input/output errors while burning a dvd?
<Tm_T> none0: chijin: I recommend to wait release unless you're ready to hunt bugs
<Tm_T> Skrot: agreed, there's not much to see for users yet
<chijin> i just saw the kde4 release schedule, and i think i'm going to wait
<Skrot> unless you really enjoy a bunch of polished core libs :p
<chijin> the final release is not coming out until october iirc
<polly1> I see alot of updates today for kubuntu.
<vicks> hi, my kubutnu feisty hangs on bootup while staarting bluetooth. it can't shut down bluetooth either, so i cantt upgrade the packages. is there a way to upgrade a package without having to shut down the process?
<Tm_T> polly1: in where?
<polly1> Tm_T: Adept.
<Tm_T> polly1: I mean, updates in 6.10 ?
<polly1> Tm_T: Oh... Sorry.  I have feisty installed.
<Tm_T> vicks: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty help
<Tm_T> polly1: hmm, I thought there was updates yesterday
<Tm_T> yup, yesterday
<polly1> Tm_T: I only noticed a few updates yesterday.
<polly1> Tm_T: Its installing 85 upgrades right now.
<Tm_T> no upgrades for me whatsoever
<polly1> Tm_T: Where in the world are you located?
<andhy> waylandbill: ok - i found the reason of sound problems after upgrade to feisty ... kernel of course ;)
<polly1> Tm_T: Does it matter?  Does everyone point to the same repository?
<Tm_T> polly1: well, I'm checking from main archive, so mirrors come later
<polly1> Tm_T: It looks like alot of KDE packages at the moment.
<Tm_T> polly1: usually local mirrors are some hours behind
<Tm_T> polly1: yup, that's what happened here yesterday or so
<polly1> Tm_T: I see.
<Daisuke_Ido> 90 updates, guess i should check a little more often, huh?
<polly1> Daisuke_Ido: You hit the lotto.
<Daisuke_Ido> installed feisty 2 days ago, and haven't checked for updates since
<Daisuke_Ido> need to get adept-updater running on startup again
<polly1> When is the "official" release of feisty scheduled for?
<Daisuke_Ido> sometime next month
<Daisuke_Ido> don't know when exactly
<Tm_T> 19.4.
<chijin> i've had adept crash on me twice now
<chijin> the upgrade tool crashed when i upgraded to feisty yesterday
<polly1> Tm_T: Any idea of the progress so far?  Would they just be checking the updates for bugs at this point or are they still working?
<Daisuke_Ido> chijin: did it crash on cleanup?
<Tm_T> chijin: did you check/report to launchpad?
<chijin> but then i ran the dist-upgrade with aptitude and it went fine
<drbreen> anyone uses kubuntu with LTSP ?!
<drbreen> ANYONE ?!
<chijin> i didn't report :-/
<chijin> i think it crashed while setting up something
<Tm_T> chijin: d'oh
<cyt> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<polly1> cyt: amsn doesn't look rigth on my screen.
<Tm_T> polly1: progress is that now we hunt bugs and finalise features
<polly1> Tm_T: Ok
<cyt> polly1: I build amsn svn snapshot (0.97b maybe), and it looks great.
<AbortD> gimp works good in kde right?
<AbortD> its not a gnome app?
<polly1> cyt: Maybe I'll have to try that.
<Daisuke_Ido> err, it's gtk, but it runs fine in kde
<cyt> polly1: But it cannot find the tcltls library :(
<cyt> I am trying to figure it out.
<polly1> cyt: I'm lost already. <grin>.
<Daisuke_Ido> now, as far as the gimp *working*, that's purely subjective.  i'd personally rather be coated in honey and stuck in a cage with a rabid wolverine on pcp than use the gimp :)
<polly1> cyt: I supose they are librarys you need to compile or run it?
<AbortD> hm
<Daisuke_Ido> oh great
<polly1> BRB
<Daisuke_Ido> hit the lotto alright :(
<Daisuke_Ido> kdm's broken now
<Daisuke_Ido> well, the package
<eduard> hello world, i have just install kubuntu 7.04, i am looking for an option to use my wireless card to connect to windowsXP laptop so XP can get connection from my kubuntu laptop and get internet connection, any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> yet it seems to be upgrading the packages fine from the commandline
<AmyRose> eduard, yes, set up routing
<eduard> AmyRose, you still here :)) nice - i have lost all notes i made, need to reinstall from srcatch all sysytem
<AmyRose> eduard, and I trust you have a crossover Ethernet cable or a switch/hub
<saiko> e ai blz
<saiko> ?
<AmyRose> eduard, do you have the supplies I asked you about?
<saiko> to  com um problema aki no adept
<eduard> AmyRose i have only one cable connecting my kubuntu laptop with internet, i need share my conetction trough wireless card with XP laptop
<untouch> i got a new problem after updating from dapper to edgy i hear no sounds anymore i have a Audigy 2 zs
<Daisuke_Ido> !br > saiko
<yeti> eduard: so your kubuntu laptop has direct internet connection? well then it's easy. echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward and set your windows laptop's default gateway to your kubuntu laptop's IP
<yeti> having said that, you do have a wireless access point and a working wireless card on your ubuntu laptop, right?
<eduard> yeti first part is done, how XP will see my kubuntu? should be som kind of network vewable, isnt it?
<horde> when I fullscreen a media player (vlc, kaffeine, mplayer) the sound pops/warbles.  un-fullscreening resolves the issue, but I'd obviously like to watch my movies fullscreened.  Anyone have any ideas?
<horde> it's a practically new install of Edgy
<eduard> AmyRose which programm you mensioned for XP i should install ?
<AbortD> someone should play k battleship with me :P
<joaquin_> hola
<AmyRose> eduard, you're better off just using a router
<eduard> joaquin_ hey! :)
<joaquin_> alguien me puede echar una mano para configurar la grfica de mi portatil??
<untouch> my sound dosnt works anymore any ideas ?
<untouch> i have an audigy 2 zs
<eduard> Joaquin is it you? solog....
<joaquin_> hi edward
<eduard> :)))))))))))))
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<joaquin_> I need some help
<eduard> nice to see you here Joaquin
<AmyRose> joaquin_, quin hech su tarjeta de vdeo?
<joaquin_> thanks edward
<BluesKaj> !es | AmyRose
<ubotu> AmyRose: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<yeti> eduard: you do not need to install any program for windows. is your wireless card set up correctly on your kubuntu box?
<joaquin_> AmyRose tengo una ati en un portatil y kubuntu edgy 6.10, he instalado beryl pero  no me rula la aceleracin 3d y he intentado de todo, alguna idea???
<joaquin_> ok I will try in english
<eduard> yeti - it sees wireless networks
<yeti> can you connect to your wireless network, i.e. your wireless network access point?
<AmyRose> joaquin_, qu es el fabricante del tu tarjeta de video?
<AmyRose> *de
<joaquin_> AmyRose una ATI x1150
<yeti> eduard: can you connect to your wireless network, i.e. your wireless  network access point
<yeti> ?
<frojnd> arh, can't play wmv even when I: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll && rm -r ~/.gstreamer-0.10/
<AmyRose> Kubuntu no soporta tu tarjeta todava :(
<joaquin_> ok gracias AmyRose
<joaquin_> bye
<AmyRose> Lo siento, joaquin_
<eduard> yeti - i dont have my access point, just open networks
<eduard> yeti - i dont have one
<yeti> eduard: ah wait, what i've been trying to tell you will NOT work. you will need to set up NAT, that's quite more complex
<eduard> i am patient :) yeti
* AmyRose knows Spanish o.o
<yeti> eduard: uh, you don't have an access point? well then you need to fake one via hostap. i unfortunately have no experience with this... so here's what you need to do:
<yeti> eduard: set up hostap on your kubuntu box. set up some sort of NAT on your kubuntu box. then set your kubuntu box as your standard gateway on windows XP (network conns -> wireless -> tcp-ip -> standard gateway)
<eduard> yeti - to be able to see my "access point" from XP - i need to mount it first in kubuntu, right?
<yeti> eduard: you have just told me you do not have an access point
<yeti> eduard: so you will use your kubuntu laptop as an access point via hostap
<yeti> eduard: then you connect your XP laptop to that access point
<AmyRose> Setting up a computer as an access point is too complicated o.o
<eduard> yeti i said - i will try, will let you know
<yeti> eduard: this is all WAY more complex than it sounds, if you do not have sufficient experience you will need to use google a lot :)
<yeti> AmyRose: well, if you have an easier suggestion, eduard will surely be eager to hear it :)
<AmyRose> Yeah, buy an access point.
<eduard> yeti - AmyRose :))
<eduard> something like wingate? dosnt it exist for linux?
<yeti> AmyRose: well, if he is willing to buy hardware, he shouldn't buy a bare access point but a router that manages all that NAT stuff
<eduard> no spanish, sorry
<AmyRose> yeti, agreed
<yeti> eduard: if you have some spare dollars, that's the most convenient solution: buy a wireless router that manages the connection to the internet
<eduard> i cant use privet chanals
<eduard> need to register first
<eduard> AmyRose - i dont know meaning of this word, but no- i dont
<yeti> eduard: the most popular NAT software for linux is probably just using iptables. i dont know wingate, but i'm quite sure that iptables is a lot harder to set up than wingate ;)
<eduard> ru
<AmyRose> Well I don't know that.
<eduard> :))
<raffytaffy> im still suprised my isp wont give me their MTU
<raffytaffy> heh
<AmyRose> raffytaffy, why do you need the MTU?
<raffytaffy> for my netgear router
<AmyRose> oh
<raffytaffy> its been dropping my connect with torrents
<raffytaffy> i lower it to 1400...we shall see
<eduard> well, i thought it could be easier, but i would like to try yeti
<eduard> how can create virtual wireless access point on kubuntu machine?
<eduard> joaquin, are you still here?
<yeti> eduard: here's an option that will probably make it easier. you could create an ad-hoc network (see for example http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=389136&highlight=ad-hoc ), then you don't need to setup an access point. i'm very unsure whether this is secure though.
<eduard> ok will try yeti, thanks
<james> does anyone know how to sync a blackberry 7100 with kontact on kubuntu?
<raffytaffy> !blackberry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackberry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frojnd> does anyone here use krusader? Don't know how can I share files with ftp protocol??
<Jucato> frojnd: same as with Konqueror. use ftp:/ or sftp:/
<frojnd> Jucato: with ftp:/ or sftp:/ I can only connect to ohter ftp
<frojnd> I wanna share my files
<Jucato> oh...
* Jucato is not familiar with how that works though...
<frojnd> oki
<Daisuke_Ido> you'll need to run an ftp server to do it that way
<Daisuke_Ido> a client is just that, a client for accessing OTHER servers.
<Jucato> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Jucato> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
* Shadowtester is away: Gone away for now.
<AmyRose> !Konqueror
<ubotu> konqueror: KDE's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<AmyRose> Ooh, I didn't know that did anything
<voorhees86> hey i nedd some help
<voorhees86> my installation dosent work
<Mlcloud> voorhees86 I do hope you're planning to give more information than that
<voorhees86> i intall them perfect
<untouch_> hi i have problems with my soundcards i dont hear any sounds i have a Audigy2 ZS and a Onboard soundcard (deaktivated in bios but kubuntu finds it)
<voorhees86> but , when kubuntu go play for the first time
<voorhees86> i select the first option on the grub
<untouch_> select the second one
<Mlcloud> You know, I came here to ask for help too, but after voorhees86 i'll just look bad so I'll ask for help tomorrow.
<voorhees86> they go to status bar
<voorhees86> and after , they freeze on a black screen
<untouch_> voorhees86: use the second
<untouch_> i had the same problem
<voorhees86> the second option , is the text mode
<untouch_> huh
<untouch_> safe grafics mode
<voorhees86> (recover mode)
<untouch_> okay forget what i said
<horde> is there a way to make a key that currently doesn't have a function so that it is functional?
<voorhees86> if a boot form cd
<voorhees86> have de same thing, if i don,t select 1024x768, if a left default frezee on a black screen too
<Mlcloud> I'm having a network problem, and apparently its a known one too.
<Mlcloud> I need to get the tigon3 driver (tg3?) driver for my bcm5751 card
<Mlcloud> and I think i got one from the broadcom website for linux tg3, just no idea how to install it.
<Mlcloud> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11462.msg45474 <-- a brief history of what i tried so far
<Mlcloud> but i think its mainly a driver problem that i need to download and install before trying anything.
<voorhees86> untouch_ you can help me
<voorhees86> ?
<foxwoods> I also need some help....installed ndiswrapper with a D-Link DWL-G132, (using the win2k driver, because they actually work), and then on connect to the network, the system freezes....looked in syslog, seems that dhclient is in an infinite loop/doesn't work?
<voorhees86> please any body can help me
<voorhees86> ?
<voorhees86> brasilian?
<berial242> polish ?
<untouch_> voorhees86: no sorry no idead
<untouch_> voorhees86: no sorry no ideas
<voorhees86> in the secury mode, works ok, but im new in linux
<Mlcloud> It feels pathetic to be asking help amongst 3 other guys asking for help.
<Mlcloud> I give up for tonight... again.
<horde> ne1? is there a way to make a key that currently doesn't have a function so that it is functional?
<voorhees86> how a enter in the grafics mode, in line os command?
<SSJ_GZ> voorhees86: startx ?
<voorhees86> how i enter in grafics mode, in line of command?
<NightBird> voorhees86: you want to start the xserver? startx
<NightBird> then in the box that pops up, if you want kde, type startkde
<voorhees86> ok, freeze black screen agan, how i set 1024x768 , in line of command, to start startx
<AmyRose> voorhees86, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AmyRose> That's the "proper" command to configure X on Kubuntu
<NightBird> AmyRose: well... that's the "proper" command to reconfigure X on Kubuntu to defualts :P
<Mlcloud> Cool, replies are coming. Anyone want to help me out then?
<Mlcloud> I need to install the tg3 module for my broadcom bcm5751 card
<AmyRose> NightBird, not if you run it without -phigh
<Mlcloud> which... is incompatible with any sort of linux distro whatsoever.
<voorhees86> sorry im brasilian, my english is not good
<foxwoods> voorhees, what is your problem with X?
<AmyRose> Without -phigh, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" asks you questions about EVERYTHING.
<NightBird> ah
<foxwoods> that it does.
<voorhees86> i intall de kubuntu ok
<voorhees86> then i will run them for the first time
<NightBird> Mlcloud: well.... so you're saying that your network card isn't supported by linux, but you want to find and install drivers anyways?
<voorhees86> appers the status bar, if the logo , them after that, the syustem freeze on a black screen
<Mlcloud> NightBird - no no, i said it wrong.
<Mlcloud> Lets see... ack, i closed it, just a sec.
<AmyRose> I heard ndiswrapper is the best bet for Broadcom crap
<Mlcloud> in a help file for wiki, quote: :# I Have a Broadcom NetXtreme BCM5751 Ethernet card, which needs the tigon3 driver, unavailable in Debian kernel 2.6.11. The solution is here.
<Mlcloud> but the download is dead there, so i found one at the broadcom website, one for linux, tg3.
<Mlcloud> I just dont know how to install it, and its kind of hard to search for instructions when I have no idea what the terms i need to use are.
<NightBird> AmyRose: that's only for wireless....
<AmyRose> Oh, he has Ethernet?
<Mlcloud> Yeah.
<horde> I have two Alt keys.  The right one is marked Alt Gr but doesn't work.  Any way to make it work like the left Alt key?  running Kubuntu Edgy
<AmyRose> Eesh
<Mlcloud> Oh, and if you want to see the things i tried (to no avail),
<Mlcloud> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11462.msg45474
<AmyRose> horde, change your keyboard layout
<horde> AmyRose: Control Center?
<AmyRose> yes
<AmyRose> horde, in System Settings, it's under Regional and Language
<voorhees86> AmyRose ok, how driver i choose, i have a NVIDIA GeForce Go 6150
<horde> AmyRose, found it.
<otwin> just upgrade to feisty - where do I enable compiz?
<AmyRose> voorhees86, Oooh, I am good with Nvidia questions...
<voorhees86> <AmyRose> voorhees86, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<voorhees86> im run this command
<voorhees86> and enter in a screen to choose the driver
<foxwoods> first, as far as I know, say no to the first prompt
<AmyRose> voorhees86, you need to download a script called Envy if you want to install Nvidia
<foxwoods> right, then for that, I chose vesa
<foxwoods> if you want to get in first
<foxwoods> envy later :)
<foxwoods> but then again, I'm using ATI.
<voorhees86> but i dont have acsses to grafics mode, to install envy
<cyt> I can play mpeg file with sound on, but when viewing rm/rmvb file, the sound if off, even if I don't mute. Any suggestions?
<AmyRose> voorhees86, you can get it here, and Envy can run in text mode: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<voorhees86> but im a new in linux
<AmyRose> voorhees86, I can walk you through it
<voorhees86> ohhh ok, thanks
<AmyRose> voorhees86, Are you in text mode now?
<AmyRose> on your Linux machine?
<voorhees86> i have 2 computer, i am now in the windows computer, but the other on me side, is the linux text
<AmyRose> OK, good
<voorhees86> they are, on that screen , to choose the driver
<AmyRose> voorhees86, pick "nv" for now
<AmyRose> voorhees86, it will give you 2D support
<voorhees86> dont have nvidia
<AmyRose> voorhees86, pick vesa then
<foxwoods> Can anyone else help with DWL-G132? Is ndiswrapper the best way? I can see networks right now with nidswrapperv1.8, trying to connect, whole system locks up....syslog has a bunch of dhclient not being able to send/receive packets....
<voorhees86> indetifier
<AmyRose> voorhees86, skip it
<voorhees86> Gforce Go 6150?
<voorhees86> ok
<AmyRose> voorhees86, just leave it at the default
<voorhees86> givme a message
<AmyRose> voorhees86, Private message?
<PF-Away> ok, wine is crap
<bobbin> hello. In which repository are the adept sources? I can't see them in mine: 6.10 multiverse universe main restricted.
<voorhees86> you can?
<PF-Away> now i have a looping sound going in the background, and no wine stuff is running
<PF-Away> they're all killed
<eduard> how to create new wireless network in kubuntu7.04?
<AmyRose> voorhees86, I just sent you messages privately
<pollyo> Hello
<pollyo> Any idea why I might be getting i/o errors when I attempt to burn a DVD?
<horde> AmyRose, I've tried the likely permutations of layout and keyboard model but nothing works.
<AmyRose> horde, I dunno what to tell you then.
<AmyRose> horde, what country?
<horde> AmyRose, britain
<AmyRose> Really? hmm
<horde> AmyRose, a Dell laptop
<AmyRose> horde, Whaddya know, my right Alt doesn't work either
<voorhees86> im there
<AmyRose> I never noticed because I use it to type symbols using the US International layout
<AmyRose> voorhees86, how are you doing?
<horde> Ah
<voorhees86> private menssage
<AmyRose> horde, I believe the right alt key just generates a different keycode...
<voorhees86> i talk to you
<horde> AmyRose, I wondered if anyone had tried to remap their Windoze key and if the same work work on the right Alt
<voorhees86> im private message
<AmyRose> voorhees86, you're not answering me
<voorhees86> yes i am
<AmyRose> voorhees86, try /query AmyRose
<voorhees86> i see you, and i ask
<AmyRose> voorhees86, try typing /query AmyRose here
<horde> AmyRose, is there any way to capture that key code and edit a keyboard layout?  I'm about 3 days new to linux but I'll give that a go if there's a way
<voorhees86> open the window, whe are talking
<AmyRose> horde, there may be a rule you can specify in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to give you what you want
<mdtyke> horde, I need to know that too! :)
<AmyRose> voorhees86, You're not replying there
<mdtyke> I did it a while ago, as I needed to add the Euro and Pound keys
<voorhees86> i am , but seems that is a problem
<voorhees86> send me a chat?
<horde> AmyRose, I have no idea what that command means but it scares me a bit
<voorhees86> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<voorhees86> ohhh i find the problem
<horde> mdtyke, how did you do it?
<jamal_> hello why kubuntu doesn't play VCD sounds
<Tm_T> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<AmyRose> horde, typing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" into a terminal takes you step by step in the X configuration process. It's very nice
<horde> AmyRose, Cheers, will try that.
<AmyRose> horde, first, I recommend reading on XKB rules
<foxwoods> anyone know about wireless?
<jamal_> any idea ?
<AmyRose> foxwoods, Yeah, just get a supported card ;P
<AmyRose> Just kidding
<foxwoods> lol
<foxwoods> I'm almost to that point.
<AmyRose> It's hard to get a supported card.
<Mlcloud> AmyRose That sounds like it woudl work for me too... =.=
<AmyRose> lol
<foxwoods> I've just seen other people getting their D-Link working.
<foxwoods> and I'm almost there
<jamal_> how to make my VCD Audio
<foxwoods> I can see everything, but lockup on connect.
<tmbg_> horde, right alt on us-en keymap at least is mapped to 'meta'
<jamal_> work
<tmbg_> you should be able to remap it. there's some sort of faq somewhere about it.
* f0ntsix is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<jamal_> anyone alive
<Daisuke_Ido> reconfigure xserver-xorg, or edit xorg.conf by hand
<Daisuke_Ido> jamal_: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
* AmyRose looks up the codes to come up with the right alt enabler
<Daisuke_Ido> AmyRose: there's actually a code there by default to make it meta, so removing that should revert to regular alt behaviour
<AmyRose> Daisuke_Ido, Not according to Horde.
<AmyRose> Besides, this is also for my own use
<tmbg_> Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch" <-- this guy
<Daisuke_Ido> tmbg_: that's it
<AmyRose> I prefer using my right Alt key to type things like " etc...
<matrix> hi is there a kde programm to choose a fast kubuntu mirror? i tried to start /usr/bin/software-properties but get the following error message:could not find a distribution template
<tmbg_> AmyRose, one handed? or you hit the right alt with your left hand?
<AmyRose> tmbg_, I'm ambidextrous
<tmbg_> I still don't get why someone would use the right alt for that even if they were ambi.
<tmbg_> unless their right hand was huge
<AmyRose> tmbg_, It's still more convenient than running a character map.
<tmbg_> or do you type the numbers using the top row?
<AmyRose> tmbg_, No.
<tmbg_> which hand do you hit the bloody right alt key with then?
<AmyRose> tmbg_, You hold Right Alt and hit various keys to type symbols. Like holding right-alt and hitting C for 
<tmbg_> yeah I know this.
<tmbg_> I'm asking you which hand you use to hit right alt.
<AmyRose> Then what the heck are you talking about
<AmyRose> ?
<AmyRose> tmbg_, I use my right hand
<Daisuke_Ido> right alt, i'd imagine right hand
<AmyRose> I'm a touch-typist
<tmbg_> AmyRose, yeah me too.
<shinobi> anyone had any issues with inkscape crashing on text entry
<tmbg_> I was thinking of entering ASCII codes though w/ the alt, not of just alt+c
<tmbg_> I was trying to figure out how on earth you were using the numberpad, heh
<shinobi> possibly due to uim/anthy/canna japanese text entry
<AmyRose> tmbg_, I have a laptop and don't use the number pad
<horde> Daisuke_Ido, no, the US keyboard config didn't work for me
<tmbg_> ah.
<AmyRose> tmbg_, I do type numbers using the top row
<tmbg_> horde, did you comment out this: Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch" ?
<tmbg_> AmyRose, gotcha.
<AmyRose> tmbg_, My preferred use for the numeric keypad on my desktop is as cursor keys o.o
<pollyo> Anyone here familiar with input/output erorrs while attemptint to backup a dvd?
<tmbg_> numbers on the top row always bothered me. I can do it, even touch, but I make a lot of mistakes on those stupid things. also I enter in so many ip addresses and numbers at work that the numberpad is far more efficient.
<AmyRose> pollyo, usually just means your disc is damaged
<foxwoods> last call, dwl-g132, ndiswrapper, freeze on connect?
<Daisuke_Ido> pollyo: either the disc is bad or you're trying to write to a vfat partition
<horde> tmbg_, didn't yet.  Still reading up on XKB rules
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I'm writing an iso file to a dvd.  Would that have anything to do with vfat?
<shinobi> inkscape anyone?
<Daisuke_Ido> you just said backup :P
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I went through about half a dozen dvd's do far.  I doubt it is the dvd itself.
* AmyRose loves her Inkscape ^^
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Yes, I backed it up to iso file and now I am writing the iso file.
<m03> anyway to use generic video card drivers so I can obtain the resolution 1280x1024
<Daisuke_Ido> i hate to be mister obvious, but...  dual layer?
<shinobi> AmyRose has no crashes then i guess
<m03> some live CDs I've used I can just boot and select that resoultion
<m03> but once I install and 'proper' drivers are installed I cannot
<AmyRose> shinobi, no, I don't...
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: I attempted to use a daul layer but it said over 50% of the space would be wasted so I used single layer.
<pollyo> Daisuke_Ido: Maybe I should just push with the dual layer and see if it still errors out.
<shinobi> AmyRose are you using text entry method?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's worth a shot
<shinobi> AmyRose skim/uim etc...
<mdtyke> horde: I cant remember how
<mdtyke> It was in X11/keyboards/something I think
<AmyRose> shinobi, no. I'm American...
<Jucato> !info wine feisty | PF-Away
<ubotu> pf-away: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<PF-Away> !info wine feisty amd64
<PF-Away> :D
<shinobi> AmyRose that makes sense. Is your system pretty much standard install?
<jlh_> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> dream on :P
<mdtyke> horde: , then you just edited the en file I think it was
<PF-Away> hi
<F9> hi B9
<jlh_> Kubuntu  Fiesty Fawn is awesome
<AmyRose> shinobi, yes
<B9> aoa
<shinobi> AmyRose just want to check because skim is defaulted on kubuntu so theoretically it's running on your machine and not crashing inkscape
<Daisuke_Ido> mdtyke: there's ralt_switch in the xorg.conf for the default us-en layout
<olie> anyone ere using fiesty fawn
<bxnp> nope still on breezy
<Daisuke_Ido> mdtyke: comment that out rather than editing the layout file :)
<AmyRose> shinobi, no, I'm not using any input methods since I only use languages that use the Latin alphabet
<bxnp> and it rocks too
<Daisuke_Ido> olie: yes
<bxnp> :)
<PF-Away> olie: yeah
<jlh_> I will use it for my Desktop instead of Debian Etch
<busfahrer> Excuse me, does Kubuntu have an equivalent to Ubuntu's Network Places? i.e. something to see Windows Shares
<bxnp> yes
<jlh_> smb:/
<olie> i need help
<AmyRose> busfahrer, try smb:// in Konqueror
<bxnp> busfahrer: smb:/
<away-dragonclaw> lol
<PF-Away> Jucato: "No candidate version found for wine"
<jlh_> Type it in the address bar of konqueror
<shinobi> AmyRose sure. But unless you uninstalled skim etc... it's still there
<ins-dragonclaw> three consecutive answers...
<chijin> btw is there any way to get mplayer to play files over a samba network?
<jlh_> smb:/ (one slash) will search the network
<PF-Away> chijin: you have to mount the shares
<Jucato> PF-Away: possibly because you're on 64-bit? not really sure... all I know is that 0.9.33 is available on feisty
<chijin> PF-Away: that sounds reasonable
<olie> my beryl dont work :(
<PF-Away> chijin: the easiest is to use a kde based player though
<PF-Away> chijin: you can use smb4k (i think) for mounting shares and stuff
<PF-Away> !smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (edgy), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<chijin> PF-Away: i tried throwing files at kaffeine but they didn't work
<mdtyke> well
<mdtyke> What I want to do, is make a keyboard layout
<PF-Away> chijin: try codeine;)
<mdtyke> As you see, my keyboard doesn't have keys in the same place as they appear on Linux
<mdtyke> Any ideas how I can make one?  Surely there's some kind of tool
<mdtyke> GUI tool :)
<tuzlo> is swat configured to a different port in kubuntu?
<AmyRose> shinobi, Yes, but it's not running
<soulrider_> mdtyke: kcharselect maybe
<jlh_> gotta go. Talk to you fols later
<jlh_> folks
<soulrider_> you will be able to select the chars you want and just copy them
<soulrider_> mdtyke: you mihgt also want to change the keyboard layout, maybe thats the problem
<mdtyke> I want to customize it
<shinobi> AmyRose good point, i've just thought of that, i guess i just got to disable them one by one and see what goes down, thanks for the clue
<mdtyke> I live in Ireland (Northern Ireland actually), so I use pounds sterling, euro and dollar symbols
<mdtyke> and I need to shift where the ~ > </ \ keys etc are to the same as my keyboard
<horde> right, so once I edit xorg.conf do I need to restart completely or just restart X?
<Daisuke_Ido> just restart x
<olie> anyone help me at all
<Daisuke_Ido> olie: try #ubuntu-effects
<Daisuke_Ido> they're the ones to ask about beryl
<PF-Away> Jucato: i just force-arch the package manually, seems to be working
<horde> tmbg_, do you suggest I comment out "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch" ?
<olie> thnx Daisuke_Ido
<tmbg_> horde, yup, then restart X
<horde> tmbg_, cheers.
<Jucato> PF-Away: ah good
<AmyRose> shinobi, sorry I don't know. Are you in Japan or something?
<ins-dragonclaw> indeed shinobi is in Japan
<shinobi> ins-dragonclaw ha ha ha
<Solatis> hello, i seem to be unable to play any dvd's
<ins-dragonclaw> AmyRose, this is where /whois come in handy :)
<shinobi> ins-dragonclaw that's a quick conclusion
<Solatis> i can mount my /dev/dvd and see an AUDIO_TS and VIDEO_TS directory
<ins-dragonclaw> Solatis: do you have the libdvdcss(WHATEVER) library installed?
<ins-dragonclaw> ap122.ftth.ucom.ne.jp (shinobi)
<shinobi> AmyRose ins-dragonclaw looked up at my login detail
<ins-dragonclaw> .jp = Japan
<ins-dragonclaw> no, i did /whois shinobi
<yves__> re bonjour
<yves__> :yv
<Solatis> i've got libdvdread3 installed
<shinobi> ins-dragonclaw but it's meaningless
<Solatis> which contains libdvdcss i believe
<ins-dragonclaw> not actually
<ins-dragonclaw> @ shinobi
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm not the one to ask about DVDs
<shinobi> ins-dragonclaw it's at the top of the page at login
<yvesman> re bonjour
<tmbg_> if you can see those directories, it should be decrypting properly
<shinobi> ins-dragonclaw but it's not really reliable
<Solatis> okay, but weird.. i'm able to mount it, but kmplayer doesn't seem to be able to play it
<yvesman> j'ai un probleme pour configurer  ma resolution de carte nvidia
<shinobi> ins-dragonclaw could be a funky rerouting
<shinobi> ins-dragonclaw AmyRose But in this case yes, Japan
<mdtyke> horde: This may help (it's what I did) - http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=04/06/03/1558258
<Solatis> and basicly, kmplayer says: "URL: dvd://
<Solatis> Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd"
<m03> anyone have an idea about my question/
<m03> ?*
<m03> anyway to use generic video card drivers so I can obtain the resolution 1280x1024?
<m03> some live CDs I've used I can just boot and select that resoultion
<m03> but once I install and 'proper' drivers are installed I cannot
<horde> Commenting out option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch" didn't work
<tmbg_> ah. perhaps dvd isn't linked to the proper device
<horde> mdtyke, thanks, will try it
<mdtyke> Np
<laptop> What is the equivalent to CTRL-ALT-DEL in Ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> CTRL-ALT-DEL
<Daisuke_Ido> the keys are still the same
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you trying to do with them, though
<laptop> Im not asking about the keys.
<laptop> Well, obviously this is a question for someone with windows experience
<shinobi> laptop ctrl alt del is the same
<laptop> In windows (a non-linux o/s) it brings up a task monitor
<Daisuke_Ido> okay
<m03> what you asking laptop?
<m03> a process list?
<m03> lol
<laptop> exactly
<shinobi> laptop but ctrl alt bckspc
<Daisuke_Ido> bind it to ksysguard, i suppose
<shinobi> laptop ahhh
<m03> do top
<m03> laptop, top or ps aux in terminal
<shinobi> laptop superkaramba and aero aio?
<shinobi> laptop there is a plug in for ps too
<Daisuke_Ido> m03: i think he's wanting a gui task manager type thing
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<laptop> task manager, like I said...........
<ForgeAus> like ksysguard?
<laptop> i suppose
<pinoshaw> algum que fala em portugus aqui?
<ForgeAus> (or alt-escape)
<shinobi> laptop reckon if you like the windows stuff you'll like aero_aio
<ForgeAus> wait is it control escape? one of thme 2
<m03> ah, shame, top is nice :P
<olie> join #kubuntu effects
<laptop> I just want one function, the task manager.....
<laptop> I dont want "windows"
<laptop> *sigh*
<ForgeAus> hehe I didn't know how to exit top first time I ran it!
<laptop> Im not betraying the kind
<Jucato> !pr | pinoshaw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !pt | pinoshaw
<ubotu> pinoshaw: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<m03> lol
<xBill> m03: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal
<m03> what is wrong with top!??
<pinoshaw> obrigado
<olie> join #kubuntu-effects
<shinobi> mo3
<ForgeAus> too many command line utilities are too un-userfriendly
<Jucato> olie: #ubuntu-effects
<pinoshaw> ubuntu-pt
<shinobi> mo3 top is confusing and takes some getting used to
<shinobi> m03 point and click program termination etc...
<pinoshaw> ubuntu-br
<tmbg_> hrm. gui task manager. xkill? :P
<Jucato> pinoshaw: #ubuntu-br <-- click on that
<laptop> I dont understand why people have an aversion to GUI....it makes things easier
<ForgeAus> ksysguard and/or ctrl + escape is all the taskmanager you need.... right?
<laptop> Yrd
<laptop> yes
<m03> thanks xBill, but no clue on what drivers I should use
<xBill> which graphics card do u use ?
<ForgeAus> of course control + escape runs the process table sub-component of ksysguard anyhow
<m03> no idea really it's this ATI radeon, will lspci tell me ?
<ForgeAus> but you have to be root to kill most tasks right?
<xBill> it will
<m03> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<laptop> KSysguard is perfect, just downloaded it
<laptop> You know
<Daisuke_Ido> didn't i say that ten minutes ago?
<xBill> there are 2 open ati radeon drivers and the proprietary one
<Daisuke_Ido> :D
<m03> obviously I don't want the drivers for it becuase the card doesn't do 1280x1024, but there must be an alternative driver
<laptop> There should be a webpage that says something like "You liked THIS program in windows , then try THIS program in Ubuntu"
<m03> since live-cd does it
<laptop> A list
<xBill> which one do u use at the moment ?
<laptop> CTRL + ESC does nothing for me btw
<Daisuke_Ido> http://www.linux.ie/newusers/alternatives.php
<m03> how can I tell which driver I'm using?
<laptop> What is python in one sentence or less?
<ForgeAus> a programming language
<Daisuke_Ido> laptop: that's just the first result i got in google, there are a lot of sites for that sort of thing
<ForgeAus> kinda a relatively new-age one sorta in a similar league to ruby....
<Daisuke_Ido> more and more as linux gets a bit of a foothold on the desktop
<laptop> thank you
<laptop> new-age, huh?
<laptop> hehe
<xBill> m03: it should be in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (must be root to edit), in section "Device"
<laptop> mood rings?
<laptop> karma
<laptop> Spiritualism?
<PF-Away> python is pure pwnage
<PF-Away> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<soulrider> hi everyone
<PF-Away> _ is important _
<xBill> soulrider : hi
<ForgeAus> hehe laptop I didn't mean hippy pot-smoking new-age lol :)
<m03> hmm
<m03>                Depth           1
<m03>                 Modes           "1024x768"
<m03> could I just change that?
<laptop> no?
<ForgeAus> you could
<m03> try o force it?
<Daisuke_Ido> Depth 1?
<ForgeAus> force it?
<m03> no to 1280x1024
<Daisuke_Ido> look for depth 16 or 24
<ForgeAus> you can add/edit/change it all you like
<xBill> m03: the correct way was to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal, where you will be asked for all settings
<m03> alright xBill i'll try that
<xBill> k
<laptop> hmmmm
<laptop> I just checked mine is set to the same thing
<ForgeAus> xBill I found that quite confusing to run through but I agree with it being the correct way
<laptop> I need 1280x1024 for my lcd as well
<laptop> I think this is a bug for ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> if you know your settings, it works just as well to manually edit the .conf
<Daisuke_Ido> not at all, runs at 1280x1024 fine :)
<m03> no it's not laptop
<m03> just video card drivers
<laptop> Its not reading my lcd
<untouch> hi i got a problem with my sound i dont hear any sound ;( i have a audigy 2 zs
<ins-dragonclaw> yep, thats a problem
<laptop> I dont know how to change .conf files.
<ins-dragonclaw> sudo kwrite /etc/blabla.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> laptop: like i said, if you know what you're doing.  personally i'd recommend dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xBill> ForgeAus : i edit my xorg.conf by hand, too.  but  it's better this way if u don't have so much experience
<ForgeAus> um for kwrite its kdesu
<ForgeAus> (its  gui app - for gui apps ude kdesu, for console ones sudo)
<ins-dragonclaw> oh, my bad
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus: sudo will still work
<Daisuke_Ido> just not as pretty :)
<ins-dragonclaw> just gives 1 or 2 errors
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<laptop> So, type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mjunx> kdesu!!
<mjunx> you could also use kate :)
<ForgeAus> daisuke yeah but I'm sure I was told by someone its not good to do that way.. for some reason that I aren't advanced enough to know right now
<ins-dragonclaw> kwrite loads faster
<ins-dragonclaw> for me, anyway
<ForgeAus> I think kate is based on kwrite isn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus: i haven't had a problem, but i'll definitely take that into consideration.  learn something new every day :D
<xBill> (vim rocks ;-))
<ForgeAus> Daisuke ask Jucato, he'd know more
<xBill> (loads faster than kwrite or kate)
<ForgeAus> xBill sorry, I can't deal with vim!
<ins-dragonclaw> it's like 2kb big
<ForgeAus> I can't stand a text editor that you need to change modes just to cursor around / delete text, etc...
<Daisuke_Ido> vim is NOT something you want a "typical" desktop user using just to edit conf files
<xBill> wasn't serious ^^
<ins-dragonclaw> ...right...
<Daisuke_Ido> emacs, however >_>
<laptop> I have a laptop I dont know which graphic chipset it uses
<laptop> ugh
<ins-dragonclaw> "The Linux has you, Neo"
<Daisuke_Ido> well, intel or amd processor?
<laptop> intel
<xBill> laptop: run "lspci" in a terminal
<m03> did anyone get my last question?
<m03> by the way if I were to edit xorg.config
<m03> how do I rehash/apply?
<otwin> just upgraded to feisty - where do I enable compiz?
<Daisuke_Ido> most likely an intel graphics chipset
<ForgeAus> emacs I know little about but it does seem quite powerful like vim I guess in that sense, emacs also seems to have a close relationship with the Lisp programming language
<Daisuke_Ido> m03: restart X
<ins-dragonclaw> <Daisuke_Ido> most likely an intel graphics chipset <-- no, really
<ins-dragonclaw> never woulda guessed :)
<laptop> haha
<Daisuke_Ido> ins-dragonclaw: captain obvious again :D
* ins-dragonclaw takes a bow
<ForgeAus> oh we have an einstein among our midsts?
<laptop> He's right
<laptop> it is an intel graphics
<laptop> smart
<ins-dragonclaw> KMenu > System Settings > Monitor & Display > Hardware
<ins-dragonclaw> For a precise model no. you'll have to go to admin mode
<ForgeAus> or just run a system info utility
<ins-dragonclaw> or just be a Perl programmer, type }}:] #] :}%}##$:#} and save the world
<ForgeAus> I'm sure there is one in KDE somewhere, forgot the name of it
<ForgeAus> lol Perl? no thanx
<ins-dragonclaw> exactly
<laptop> 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics
<ins-dragonclaw> sounds about right
<ins-dragonclaw> same chipset I use
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<laptop> But what option do I pick?
<ForgeAus> sounds just like everything else I ever saw... half left to me
<laptop> I typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<laptop> And it gives me a list to choose from
<ins-dragonclaw> hibye
<ins-dragonclaw> try i810
<ForgeAus> ins u ever heard that old lame joke? did you hear about the man who had his whole left side cut off?... he was all right!..
<laptop> okay
<ins-dragonclaw> yep, sure is lame, now that i've heard of it ^^
<ins-dragonclaw> I smell smoke...
<ins-dragonclaw> >_>
<ForgeAus> thats usually not a good thing
<ins-dragonclaw> actually it is
<ins-dragonclaw> smoke = barbeque :D
* AmyRose is a vegetarian
* ins-dragonclaw is a human
<ForgeAus> like I said thats usually not a good thing
<laptop> Bus Identifier....ugh
<ins-dragonclaw> You're not allowed to be vegetarian, AmyRose
<ForgeAus> even bbq smoke isn't healthy, sometimes the food isn't either!
<ins-dragonclaw> it's bad for you
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<ins-dragonclaw> Hey! I'm doing the cooking tonight!
<m03> yeah no luck
* AmyRose is a vegetarian because she hates meat
<m03> =/ damn
* ins-dragonclaw is a human because God made him that way
<ForgeAus> AmyRose, thats sad, your missing out on really good nutrients and protein
<ins-dragonclaw> ooh. mirc
<AmyRose> Fake meat tastes better than real meat.
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah
<ins-dragonclaw> if you're a vegetarian
<ins-dragonclaw> you should try Namibian meat
<ForgeAus> hehe yeah mirc works under kubuntu
<ForgeAus> (I've used it before)
* laptop is a human because he evolved that way
<AmyRose> Why the heck would you want to use Shareware?
<ForgeAus> but I'm actually currently in XP
<laptop> mirc?
* ins-dragonclaw thinks laptop has blown a transistor
<AmyRose> laptop, I thought you were a computer ;P
<tmbg_> AmyRose, for every animal that you don't eat, I shall ensure that two die. I will therefore order chicken steak and pork at my next dining outing.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> exactly
<ForgeAus> yeah laptop you need wine tho to run it
<laptop> I thought mirc was windows only
<laptop> oh
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah
<AmyRose> tmbg_, THAT is NOT the reason I'm a vegetarian!
<m03> ForgeAus, you use wine for mIRC?
<laptop> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> I drink wine...
<tmbg_> AmyRose, why then?
<ForgeAus> m03 well actually to be more precise I use cxoffice (crossover office)...
<ins-dragonclaw> i don't run windoze programs with it
<ForgeAus> which is basically a fancy version of wine
<m03> ah yeah
<m03> nice software there
<tmbg_> btw i'm still going to make sure that three animals die.
<ins-dragonclaw> * AmyRose is a vegetarian because she hates meat
<ForgeAus> I like it too :)
<AmyRose> I'm a vegetarian because I don't like meat. "I'm a vegetarian" sounds more polite than "Eww! Grosss! I don't like that!"
<tmbg_> sounds fun. and tasty
<m03> how much did that cost you anywho?
* laptop is there a wine version so Linux can work on windows?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> laptop, use a VM for that
<ForgeAus> theres colinux
<ins-dragonclaw> that would be the day
<ForgeAus> or interix
<ins-dragonclaw> or just install linux
<ForgeAus> (or cygwin)
<AmyRose> or VirtualBox: www.virtualbox.org
<ins-dragonclaw> solves all the problems :)
<laptop> IF game makers made games for Linux, windows would lose
<ins-dragonclaw> wakeup call: They are
<ins-dragonclaw> ID made Doom and Quake for linux
<AmyRose> It's "id", not "ID"
<ForgeAus> actually laptop has a point the games market is driving bulk of the computer market right now
<ins-dragonclaw> and there's gonna be an opensource gaming revolution in a few years
<ins-dragonclaw> IDont really care :)
<AmyRose> The best Doom-based game is Sonic Robo Blast 2: http://www.srb2.org
<ForgeAus> Microsoft themselves say they truly believe the next revolution in computers will be a software one
<ins-dragonclaw> game developers are getting angry at major software houses.
<ins-dragonclaw> I need to find that article again...
<ForgeAus> ins, why's that?
<AmyRose> Microsoft probably means that they're switching to subscription pricing soon
<orange1> ins-dragonclaw: they can get angry all they want - they wont walk away from the paycheck
<ins-dragonclaw> give me a few minutes to find the article, ForgeAus
<Arbosis> does anyone knows what to do with "cannot allocate resource region 2 of decive 0000:05:00:0 before loading the gui ??  :S
<tmbg_> ins-dragonclaw, ID also put gigantic backdoors in quake2.
<Skrot> How big are the gigantic backdoors compared to the regular-sized ones?
<ForgeAus> I have to say I'm no fan of the whole quake thing
<ForgeAus> lol skrot :)
<ForgeAus> yeah exactly how do you measure a backdoor?
<tmbg_> Skrot, this one was very bad and very trivial to exploit.
<laptop> Games like WoW, Second LIfe, Sims... (you know the boring games)
<tmbg_> let me dig up the advisory
<ins-dragonclaw> http://crystaltips.typepad.com/wonderland/2005/03/burn_the_house_.html
<orange1> ah games... programming took my life over - soo much to learn and so little time
<ForgeAus> agreed orange
<ForgeAus> which language do you prefer?
<orange1> how did it turn out like this - from 10-15 hour game sessions 7 days a week to working and school
<ins-dragonclaw> life
<ins-dragonclaw> does that to you
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<orange1> ForgeAus: I 'm self studying Actionscript (flash) while taking courses in java
<ins-dragonclaw> tmbg_: backdoors in quake?
<CarinArr> Arbosis: it can be hardware conflicts etc.. are you having any problems that you've noticed when you're using linux?
<ins-dragonclaw> well, i don't game at all, so i suppose it's ok.
<CarinArr> Arbosis: if you do then the first place to look would probably be for a bios update
<tmbg_> I'm lagged. but anyway  yes. I will dig up the quake advisory
<ForgeAus> oh java?... hmmm actually actionscript and java use similar format (as far as I can tell actionscript is c-like from what I've seen and Java is very C++ like)
<Arbosis> i use winxp now for play, i have used knoppix with this pc and i haven't got any problems
<CarinArr> Arbosis: if you don't have any problems i wouldn't worry about it
<ForgeAus> wow is boring?
<Arbosis> but it stays at konsole mode
<Arbosis> it doesnt load gui
<CarinArr> Arbosis: ah.. that might be a problem;)
<ForgeAus> I wonder why its so popular if its boring
<orange1> ForgeAus: when i started java - my prof was chairman of CIS dept and basically useless - came and went as he pleased - so by learning AS2 i was able to learn java
<ins-dragonclaw> ForgeAus: its not boring. it's repetitive
<CarinArr> Arbosis: what machine is this?
<ins-dragonclaw> click click click boom click click click argh click click GAME OVER
<orange1> ForgeAus: WoW paid for my tuition - gaming paid off
<ins-dragonclaw> this is why i don't really play games
<Arbosis> adm 64 3700+  ati radeon x800gto2
<ForgeAus> I like gaming I wish I could make them myself!
<ForgeAus> mostly stuff like popcap games
<Arbosis> msi k8n neo platinum
<ForgeAus> (puzzle ones, shanghai, tetris-attack-style, card games... that kinda thing)
<CarinArr> Arbosis: first thing i would do is check if you can find a bios update
<orange1> Arbosis: what ya doing ?
<firecrotch> I'm not familiar with using tar from the command line... how can I tar and gzip a folder ?
<ForgeAus> not really into 3d/fps's...
<ForgeAus> I also love vs fighting games
<CarinArr> orange1: he's getting "cnnot allocate resource region..." messages at boot and doesn't get a gui
<ForgeAus> (ok well as far as 3d goes there Tekken series isn't so bad, but I prefer 2D ones like Capcom)
<Arbosis> how can i find the correct bios update? i hven done that before
<ins-dragonclaw> hey ForgeAus, guess what? You're gaming right now
<ins-dragonclaw> It's called " Multiplayer Notepad " :)
<CarinArr> Arbosis: you can normally find them through the manufacturer of the motherboard
<ForgeAus> rofl
<untouch> hi i have a problem with my sound device i dont geht any sounds i have an audigy 2 zs and one onboard sound card
<ForgeAus> I game alot
<ForgeAus> been playing lotsa slingo quest lately
<orange1> Arbosis: i remember when i did a bios update - it came with so many warnings... basically if u install the wrong one or mess it up ur mobo is dead - unless ...
<laptop> He's right
<laptop> controlling distribution is HUGE
<ForgeAus> but I just got through the main quest with all stars, I just need one more stamp
<Arbosis> :S
<laptop> its the most important point on that page
<ForgeAus> (well technically 2 but one stamp earns you both...)
<ForgeAus> (because the last one is a stamp for getting all other stamps stamp... kinda like a metastamp :) hehe)
<laptop> distributors always hold power over manufacturers......if you can change that, you can control the world.
<CarinArr> firecrotch: tar zcf filename.tar.gz filesToZip
<ForgeAus> I also had an idea for triangualr dominos...
<orange1> CarinArr:  xzvf = ??
<ForgeAus> just for something different :)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ForgeAus> of course I guess its already been done as square ones... (ever heard of tetravex?)
<CarinArr> orange1: he's wantng to zip, not unzip
<ins-dragonclaw> nope
<orange1> CarinArr: nm i wanted to know what xzvf meant - when i unzipped files
<ForgeAus> ins, then your deprived lol
<ins-dragonclaw> xvzfxvzfxzxfvxzfxvzfxvzx - sounds like a distribution board going haywire :s
<laptop> minesweeper
<ForgeAus> minesweeper's kinda boring
<firecrotch> Thank you, CarinArr
<ins-dragonclaw> minesweeper -was- awesome ... then i lost in 3 seconds and never played again
<ins-dragonclaw> I prefer solitare
<ForgeAus> ahh yes card games
<CarinArr> orange1: x extract, z specifies that it's gzip, v is verbose, f is file
<ForgeAus> I'd like to see kpatience grow into something better
<ins-dragonclaw> ForgeAus: help it along :)
<orange1> CarinArr: noted
<ForgeAus> plugins and multi-player would be nice additions
<orange1> so whats the most popular linux game anyway?
<ins-dragonclaw> orange1: It's called Konsole on my machine. Xterm is another name :)
<ins-dragonclaw> My favorite game is Kate
<ins-dragonclaw> :P
<orange1> lol
<laptop> ?
<ForgeAus> get it good enough to handle stuff like yugioh/pokemon cards... then make a ripoff game that uses those kind features and watch others make a plugin for the original copywritten ones :)
<ins-dragonclaw> not kidding
<CarinArr> ins-dragonclaw has such a fun life;)
<ins-dragonclaw> i write for fun
<ins-dragonclaw> hey - i'm not complaining
<CarinArr> tho i don't really play games.. i'm sure i should do given i'm in the graphics industry
<ins-dragonclaw> whether you code or creative-write, you're creating something new
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubotu will be offline for maintenance
<ins-dragonclaw> that's the key
<CarinArr> well i play console games, just not pc ones much
<ForgeAus> Graphics are kewl I'm hopeless at drawing, but great a desgin
<firecrotch> Oh noes! Ubotu!
<ins-dragonclaw> does anyone know any linux SNES emulators?
<ForgeAus> grr design (not sure how that works but it seems to... in my case)
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> zsnes mostly
<CarinArr> was playing snes games on my wii the other day *hugs wii*
<ForgeAus> (its a multi-platform one for both windows and Linux and mac among others)
<orange1> o yea! i did burn a complilation of all the SNES games ever made on 4 cds... maybe i should find those
<laptop> Do you like WII?
<ForgeAus> hehe orange, they'd probably fit on a single DV
<ForgeAus> D
<laptop> Ive heard its fun but graphically its dated
<ForgeAus> Wii is ok
<orange1> ForgeAus: didnt have dvds at that time.
<ForgeAus> I'm looking more into PSX3 tho
<CarinArr> it is graphically a bit dated
<Ubugtu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): ubugtu will be taken offline and integrated with ubotu - epect some downtime
<laptop> PSX3?
<CarinArr> but it's great fun
<ForgeAus> erm ps3
<laptop> oh
<laptop> me too
<CarinArr> the wiimote makes all the difference
<ForgeAus> (the original used to be PSX I still can't get used to dropping the X)
<CarinArr> i dunno.. i object to paying a small fortune for a games console
<laptop> PS3 should own, ive seen quite a few video clips of games in development and they are quite impressive
<laptop> plus, people are running ubuntu on PS3
<ForgeAus> of course the re-release of PSX was a PSO
<CarinArr> the ps3 starts at 425 or something here
<ForgeAus> (for Playstation One)
<CarinArr> er 425 odd quid
<ForgeAus> I heard PS3 is PS2 and PS1 backward compatible
* CarinArr wonders where her pound sign's gone
<orange1> are ps2 games able to be emulated yet?
<ForgeAus> yes
<ForgeAus> pcsx2
<ForgeAus> although the emulator for linux isn't in a repository that I noticed
<ForgeAus> I had to manually build it
<ins-dragonclaw> CarinArr: your pound sign works fine
<CarinArr> anyone around here using avant-window-navigator?
<CarinArr> ins-dragonclaw: doesn't in my terminal;)
<AmyRose> Nice funky L, CarinArr ;P
<orange1> whats with the reconnects?
<ins-dragonclaw> peer's on the loose
<ForgeAus> http://www.silwenae.org/blog/?p=666  ???
<ins-dragonclaw> CarinArr: the pound showed up as  - which is perfectly normal on my screen
<ins-dragonclaw> peer's on a -rampage-
<laptop> i like the way Konversation looks
<laptop> but I like the way Xchat functions
<ins-dragonclaw> same here
<ForgeAus> konversation is ok
<ForgeAus> I prefer mIRC tho
<ins-dragonclaw> I like the builtin Konsole
<ins-dragonclaw> and the simplicity
<ForgeAus> Konversation feels... incomplete
<ins-dragonclaw> all i want to do is chat - konversation works perfectly for that
<AmyRose> mIRC sux cuz it's shareware, and shareware sux
<ForgeAus> still nice in most ways
<ins-dragonclaw> ForgeAus: i know what you mean
<ins-dragonclaw> but mirc + NNS = too much
<laptop> yeah but how can I join multiple servers in konversation?
<ins-dragonclaw> I only used mirc when I was a server admin, since it made my life easier
<orange1> so many console games in newsgroups -- is it not possible to run them on pc?
<ins-dragonclaw> laptop - F7 and type the new address
<AmyRose> What's better, Konversation or KVirc?
<orange1> kvirc
<ins-dragonclaw> you can join as many servers as you want
<martalli> lol -xchat
<laptop> hrm
<CarinArr> irssi ftw
<orange1> xchat is too minimal
<laptop> seee
<orange1> and its ugly.
<laptop> why doesnt it give me a list of servers to connect to in Konversation?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ForgeAus> whats NNS?
<BluesKaj> actually Konverstion works well ...mirc is more mature , but konverstion is close IMO
<ins-dragonclaw> laptop: no server.ini
<martalli> Is that right?  I have been using it for years....maybe I will check out kvirc
<laptop> thats no cool
<ForgeAus> no need for a server.ini
<ins-dragonclaw> No Name Script. Best mIRC addon on the planet
<CarinArr> irssi is very good
<laptop> Another something I have to memorise?
<ForgeAus> irssi is curses but I agree its good
<ins-dragonclaw> just add the servers you use
<CarinArr> unless you're highly gui dependent
<laptop> Life is gui
<laptop> gimme a break
<redcard> I personally use IRC and Bltbee and SSH
<ForgeAus> Xchat and B!tchX are the two most mature *nix gui IRC clients right?
<redcard> IRSSI, rather.
<CarinArr> bltbee
<CarinArr> cute;)
<ForgeAus> ssh is an irc client?
<laptop> If only Konversation had a server list....it'd be perfect
<redcard> ForgeAus: It is when it connects to the server :)
<redcard> Then screen -r -d and the IRC pops right up, no matter where i access it from.
<ForgeAus> thats like telnetting to an IRC server isn't it?
<CarinArr> well no
<CarinArr> basically you run irssi inside a screen
<BluesKaj> laptop, agreed ..why it doesn't is beyond me :(
<redcard> CarinArr: Yeah. :)
<CarinArr> and wherever you are you can ssh to that server and resume your screen
<ForgeAus> well thats not ssh, thats irssi via ssh
<CarinArr> no nasty disconnections
<CarinArr> yeah, it's not ssh
<ins-dragonclaw> Secure SHell. it's a communications protocol, not an Irc client. lol
<redcard> I've occasionally run it thorugh a proxy.. but I'm an old school IRCer.  I've been doing IRC since IRCII and I had a few custom IRC clients that were specially made for a certain group of people.
<martalli> Having a curses-based irc client comes in really handy when you break your X and need help from your irc buddies...at least it helped back inthe day.  Since switching back to the debian world, such things are easier to fix
<CarinArr> you can telnet to an irc server if you really want to ;)
<martalli> telnet 6667
<ForgeAus> ircii! now those were the days!
<martalli> You need to learn some arcane stuff, though
<CarinArr> indeed
<ForgeAus> of web browsing via lynx...
<laptop> Oh on Konversation how do you set your presence to invisible or private????
<AmyRose> And you can't forget to PONG!
<ForgeAus> and when gopher used to mean something
<AmyRose> or you get kicked off
<CarinArr> lol AmyRose
<ForgeAus> and archie was for searching ftp's!
<martalli> I was using irc back in 1989.  Sometimes we would use the dumb terminals for irc by telnetting to the port 6667
* AmyRose has done it and was kicked off numerous times for forgetting to PONG
<CarinArr> i only just swapped from epic to irssi a couple of months ago
* ForgeAus reminisces about veronica
<redcard> Personally, IRC's golden age ended with two events.  One, MIRC.  Two, AOL opening up to the net.
<CarinArr> and i still use pine for my email
<ForgeAus> redcard I disagree
* CarinArr likes the secure fuzzy feeling of using stuff she has for a decade
<CarinArr> yikes
<ForgeAus> mIRC didn't end irc's golden age.. if anythign it bought IRC to the windows masses!
<CarinArr> it actually is a decade
<CarinArr> i'm so old
<redcard> ForgeAus: No.  It didn't.  It brought scriptkiddies into IRC.
<laptop> true
<redcard> The "Windows Masses" still don't know how to use IRC.
<CarinArr> to be honest, not a lot of people used irc bfore mirc
<ins-dragonclaw> redcard: uhuh
<ForgeAus> what ended the golden age of IRC was IM's like yahoo, AOL, MSN, and ICQ
<laptop> I watched the big servers grow to be enormous using mIRC
<ins-dragonclaw> the golden age is -growing-
<laptop> yup
<jarn> How do I know if I have 6.06 or 6.10?
<laptop> and then it led to myspace type sites
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotwo> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> gah
<ForgeAus> CarinArr I don't think thats a fair statement
<laptop> now nobody even knows what IRC is
<ForgeAus> lots of people used IRC before mIRC was even invented
<sasq> hmm there seems to be no music player that handles all formats? except maybe xmms?
<CarinArr> jarn: lsb_release -d
<Tm_T> !mp3 | sasq
<ubotwo> sasq: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CarinArr> ForgeAus: i'm talking relative to the number of people that do now
<ins-dragonclaw> sasq: install libxine-extracodecs and use Amarok
<sasq> im talking about other formats
<sasq> like mods
<laptop> irc is still alive, but its a BOX in someone's Myspace page....they still text to eachother in IRC style
<CarinArr> mirc has been around for a fair while tho
<ins-dragonclaw> <ins-dragonclaw> sasq: install libxine-extracodecs and use Amarok
<CarinArr> at least 10-11 years
<laptop> longer
<Tm_T> laptop: CarinArr: that's offtopic
<jarn> CarinArr: Thanks. :D
<laptop> and?
<sasq> and sids
* AmyRose sets up her Konversation to give it another whirl...
<ForgeAus> CarinArr I'm not saying its not the most widely used IRC client (at least among windows users)
<Tm_T> laptop: for offtopic issues, there's #kubuntu-offtopic
<LeeJunFan> anyone else running feisty having problems with kde crashing since yesterday's updates?
<laptop> unfortunately in Konversation I cant set my presence to private
<laptop> so I get ads
<AmyRose> Ads??
<ForgeAus> that may not be the case nowerdays, but it certainly had to have been at some point - if not still is)
<laptop> yeah "come check out my webpage cuz Im hot and sexy..."
<laptop> ads
<tmbg_> sigh.  manually sending those pongs got so annoying
<laptop> esp. on the huge uber servers like undernet or dalnet
<tmbg_> especially on the servers that send some kind of token with the ping that you had to answer back with
<CarinArr> ForgeAus: i'd keep on this conversation but tm_t will throw a wobbly
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> its ok
<ins-dragonclaw> CarinArr: that's why they invented /query ;)
<ForgeAus> I at least DO talk Kubuntu as well
<Tm_T> CarinArr: ForgeAus: go to -offtopic channel ;)
<sasq> at least there are modplayers for audacious, even if theyre not it the apt-database...
<ForgeAus> mod! now that was a great music format!
<ForgeAus> mostly from Amiga right?
<sasq> so I guess thats the player ill set as default, and not amarok... which I found strange
<sasq> yeah
<ForgeAus> I always preferred mod over midi anyhow
<CarinArr> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> <3 OGG
<ForgeAus> ogg is kewl
<CarinArr> from one off topic conversation to another
<Tm_T> yup
<ForgeAus> wait mods are not necessarily off-topic
<Tm_T> feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<ForgeAus> its a file format...
<martalli> I am primarily using ogg - I got a Cowon player that has it and haven't looked back
<martalli> Great for podcasts and audio-digests int he car
<tmbg_> I understand it's a huge channel with lots of ppl/traffic. but man does on-topic get boring sometimes
<CarinArr> i like amarok, apart from the annoying fact that while it'll transfer my music onto my ipod it won't transfer playlists
<redcard> Well, what's there really to talk about with Kubuntu?  We're in a lag right now.. that quiet twilight as a new release is imminent, and nobody wants to install Kubuntu, but would rather wait until Feisty comes out
<sasq> isnt there at least a sid-plugin for amarok?
<CarinArr> tmbg_: well said
* Tm_T wonders how many support query we have lost in the middle of this foofoo
<sstchur> It seems that kubuntu edgy is not very receptive to installing istanbul?  Has anyone else seen this?
<martalli> redcard:  I'm chatting with ya from feisty fawn right now - it works great
<CarinArr> but tm_t has a valid point;)
<ForgeAus> Tm_T I havn't noticed many
<CarinArr> key there is "noticed";)
<ForgeAus> if there are I'm willing to answer them If I notice and are able to assist
<Tm_T> so stop that foofoo and wait
<Tm_T> thanks
<ForgeAus> Tm_T why wait?
<ForgeAus> whats wrong with putting some C in IRC?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<tmbg_> the other danger is if I'm in a channel marked 'offtopic' I might wind up too 'offcolor' heh
<ForgeAus> afterall isn't that what its for?
<ins-dragonclaw> well.... ForgeAus has a point
<ins-dragonclaw> but this is the support channel
<CarinArr> before this digresses.. we were pretty solidly offtopic for a long while there, normally you dont get complaints for slight digressions
<redcard> This channel is not nearly high traffic enough to start being the "offtopic" police anyway
<ForgeAus> besides if I'm in an -offtopic channel there isn't the same list of users there
<martalli> Say, I have an on-topic question:  Is there a key sequence for going directly to the (google) search box on konquerer?
<Tm_T> martalli: gg
<sasq> Now, is there a KDE-player that uses gstreamer ?
<twleve> Hello, I woke up to apache2 being crashed. When I try to start it says there are dependencies problems. I try to update them but it doesnt seem to work.'
<Tm_T> martalli: but you might need to enable it
<ins-dragonclaw> sasq - Kaffeine comes to mind, but i might be wrong
<ForgeAus> sasq you know I can't think of one
<sasq> seems to have more plugins available
<CarinArr> twleve: does it say what dependencies?
<ForgeAus> I thought there would have been! but offhand none come to mind
<twleve> CarinArr -> apache2: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-4.2.so
<martalli> My son was disappointed not to get the wobbly windows and the switcher on his computer (but it is a little old (p3-600 =)
<twleve> I try apt-get upgrade... then apt-get install apache2
<ForgeAus> wobbly windows? yeiks!
<ForgeAus> nice to see once, maybe 2ce but not to keep!
<ins-dragonclaw> that's a cool addon
<CarinArr> twleve: did you upgrade those libraries?
<Tm_T> martalli: should work
* CarinArr loves her wobbly windows
<CarinArr> but im addicted to eyecandy
<ForgeAus> hehe do the magic lantern minimize and menu effect :)
<ForgeAus> you call that eyecandy?
<CarinArr> twleve: or did that error start occuring without you touching anything (the latter seems highly unlikely)
<twleve> CarinArr: I did apt-get build-dep apache2 ... I think it could be a symlink problem from what I have been reading.. But I am not really sure how to check that? Or to create the new symlinks.
<CarinArr> actually.. the magic lantern annoys me
<ForgeAus> I must admit I do like the transparency effects tho :)
<CarinArr> plus it pauses for a second before it disappears completely
<ForgeAus> plus it takes too long
<ForgeAus> for the entire effect I mean
<CarinArr> twleve: have you checked that the /so files it's looking for actually exist?
<martalli> I didn't see much point to wobbly windows, either, but the whole package is kind of nice...just a more attractive way of windows switching and a nice "expose" look-a-like function
<CarinArr> i like the sticky windows thing tho
<ForgeAus> personally I just like the desktop cube
<twleve> Where does apache look for teh /so file? I have the file located in /usr/lib~
<CarinArr> for the simple reason that i love putting my laptop on the projector at work and seeing my students goign "wtf"
<martalli> Tm_T:  I looked for under configure shortcuts, but I couldn't figure out where to set a shortcut for gong right to the search
<ins-dragonclaw> lol CarinArr
<Tm_T> martalli: gg:foo I think
<Tm_T> not sure though
<CarinArr> twleve: sorry. the .so file you said it complained about;)
<twleve> CarinArr: Yes, it is in /usr/lib~
<ForgeAus> is there any software that makes animated wallpapers?
<ForgeAus> (or backgrounds or whatever you want to call them)
<ins-dragonclaw> that would be nice, but I don't know
<CarinArr> twleve: dunno if i can be of much help i'm afraid. I don't have apache installed here and haven't had for a while
<ins-dragonclaw> i have the kmatrix3d screensaver. Having it as the desktop background would be awesome
<ForgeAus> unless you use activeDesktop under Windows I don't know of any other way to have an animated b/g
<ForgeAus> I love that screensaver Dragonclaw :)
<ins-dragonclaw> what if you make an animated .gif as the background?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol - i have a screenshot from it as my current backdrop. my konsole also uses it :)
<twleve> CarinArr: Do you know how I would check to make sure the /so lib is symlink to apache correct?
<Ryiel> !vmware
<ubotwo> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ForgeAus> wormhole isn't a bad X screensaver either
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm
<ins-dragonclaw> i think i'll stick to what i have
<ForgeAus> !virtualizers
<ins-dragonclaw> only because i really love it :)
<ubotwo> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<ForgeAus> fiesty has kvm right?
<ins-dragonclaw> *shrugs* no idea
<ForgeAus> (I guess thats for #ubuntu+1 tho)
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: yes
<markrian> Sup y'all - I'm having some trouble with katapult. If I type in part of a track I have in amarok, katapult finds it alright, but when I hit enter, nothing happens. Any ideas as to what the problem is?
<ins-dragonclaw> mhmm
<LeeJunFan> ForgeAus: at least the e-mail announcing it's beta claimed so. I've never used it :)
<CarinArr> i use solar winds
<ForgeAus> !cxoffice
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ForgeAus> awww
<ins-dragonclaw> !life
<ForgeAus> it knows cedega but not cxoffice .. how sad
<ins-dragonclaw> !getting-high
<ins-dragonclaw> lol it hates me
<ins-dragonclaw> !kppp
<ubotwo> kppp - modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<ins-dragonclaw> my saviour...
<ins-dragonclaw> !knetload
<ubotwo> knetload - a network meter for Kicker - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<aaron_> can I upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 from inside the konsole
<ins-dragonclaw> 'available in Ubuntu 6.10' - now why don't i have it?
<ForgeAus> aaron apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<martalli> kvirc or kvirc2?  Why are both in the repositories?
<ForgeAus> needs a sudo on the front of it tho
<ForgeAus> theres also a ksirc
<aaron_> it didnt upgrade anything
<martalli> no, both kvirc and kvirc2
<martalli> oh well, i will just install kvirc2
<aaron_> is there a repository I need to add or something
<twleve> Does anyone know how to check if apache2 is reading the correct /so lib files? Where do I tell apache about those /so files?
<CarinArr> aaron_: what are you upgrading from and what do you want to upgrade to?
<el-grecco> saludso terricolas
<ins-dragonclaw> agge nee
<ForgeAus> twelve do the man pages give you any info?
<ForgeAus> either that or google them
<aaron_> I want to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10
<ins-dragonclaw> ok. how do I update the apt-get thingy? with the latest list of available packages?
<ForgeAus> but from what I gather from what your saying a sym link should do ....
<ForgeAus> but I don't know enough about apache specifically to help you much
<twleve> ForgeAus: I did man apache2 ... then I try to run apache2 in debug but it wont let me. The only error I get is apache2: error while loading shared libraries: libdb-4.2.so:
<BluesKaj> hmm, mplayer has a problem ... "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device". It's not a big problem but some sites that use WM also won't play with the mplayer plugin :( ...any ideas ?
<aaron_> ins-dragonclaw: sudo apt-get update
<ForgeAus> yeah, but is it because the library doesn't exist? or because of some other reason?
<ForgeAus> aaron I think you need to change your repos to say the distro you want to upgrade to
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: find out what vo it's using by default
<twleve> ForgeAus: the library does exhist.. I found it in -> /usr/lib~ ... But I dont think apache knows it is there. how do I make the symlink? I found some stuff in google, but I dont know how to create the file.
<aaron_> ok how do I do that
<CarinArr> aaron_: i think you need to change the dapper's in /etc/apt/sources.list to edgy
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, apt-get update is running. thanks aaron_
<ForgeAus> (ie if your currently got deb http://archive.ubuntu.org/ edgy you might want to change it to feisty or if you have dapper change it to edgy etc...
<ForgeAus> (depending on which distro you have and which distro you want to go to)
<aaron_> Carinarr: how do I do that
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubotwo> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<ForgeAus> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tm_T> aaron_: look tat
<ForgeAus> or in adept click on manage repositories
<CarinArr> aaron_: uh.. you open the file, then you change the things that say dapper to say edgy
<Tm_T> aaron_: just look that wikipage
<ForgeAus> Tm_T is Aaron using Dapper tho?
<CarinArr> he is
<CarinArr> he just said;)
<ForgeAus> oh ok I tend to forget details like that too easily
<twleve> ForgeAus ^^ do you know how to make the symlinks?
<ForgeAus> ahh yeah from 6.06 to 6.10
<ForgeAus> twleve I had trouble doing that I personally do it with krusader (a drag n drop way, link here)
<ForgeAus> but there is a cli command, is it ln or link?
<Tm_T> twleve: ln -s source dest
<ForgeAus> there see Tm_T knows :)
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> yes Tm_T does
<sasq> Why does the gstreamer page list Amarok as an application ?
<Tm_T> twleve: or drag-drop in konqueror
<ForgeAus> Konqueror can also do it somehow
<aaron_> Tm_T
<Tm_T> (it'll ask if copy or move or link)
<Tm_T> aaron_: yes?
<aaron_> I got it running right now and it is working fine
<aaron_> I just copied the info into the konsole
<Tm_T> good
<ForgeAus> Tm_T does that work for directories to?
<aaron_> and it is upgrading to edgy
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: why not?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, vo ?
<aaron_> cross your fingers and hope it works
<ForgeAus> I don't know I was just curious...
<Tuzlo> what is the command to reconfigure X?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<ForgeAus> um Tuzlo something like:  dpkg -configure xorg-xserver (from memory)
<Tm_T> !xorg
<ubotwo> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tuzlo> k
<CarinArr> tuzlo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sasq> Can amarok be compiled against gstreamer instead of xine? If so, do I have to do that manually or is there a kubuntu package for it?
<Tuzlo> does anyone know if raDEON 9200 haS  issues with X?
<ForgeAus> actually for screen res you can use xrandr
<Tm_T> Tuzlo: not special issues IIRC
<ForgeAus> being ATI its probably not going to be easy
<ForgeAus> !ATI
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> sasq: no gstreamer support in amarok because there hasn
<twleve> Does anyone know of a website with help for getting touchscreen to work with ubuntu? Its a Panasonic Toughbook.
<Tuzlo> ugh
<Tm_T> sasq: ... 't been gst engine maintainer
<sasq> bummer
<Tm_T> Tuzlo: doesn't work rightaway?
<Tm_T> sasq: tell me about it
<infbliss> what is the command for hibernate in kubuntu
<Tuzlo> my monitor is tellin me the freq's are out of tolerance from what they should be
<ins-dragonclaw> ouch
<ForgeAus> twleve does touchscreen work off a synaptic pad driver?
<ins-dragonclaw> i know the feeling
<aaron_> so what echancements do I get in edgy
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, wouldn't the video out device be the dvdrom ?
<ForgeAus> if so theres some packages you can install for synaptic touchpad functionality...
<ins-dragonclaw> my update stalled
<aaron_> will the 3d acceleration work better
<ForgeAus> but other than that I don't know
<infbliss> !hibernate
<ubotwo> hibernate - smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk) - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<twleve> ForgeAus, From what I have found it works off the serial. Its a PNK touchscreen. I found some place but they want 150.00 to install the driver.. which is total bs.. its linux why would I pay for a driver
<aaron_> lol
<infbliss> what is the command for hibernate in kubuntu
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: no? do mplayer -vo help
<aaron_> they seriously want you to pay that to install a damn driver
<sasq> So which is the best gstreamer-based MUSIC player ?
<infbliss> sasq: totem
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: xv is mostly good choice
<ForgeAus> twleve I don't know being a serial device its probably some custom driver, I have no idea how to handle that... maybe try googling for more info?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: but, do "mplayer video.foo" to see what vo it uses by default (might be some foofoo that is totally wrong for you)
<aaron_> will 6.10 be able to upgrade to 7.0 or something
<CarinArr> twleve: i take it you've seen : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=485053&page=3
<BluesKaj> it was working fine before I had an X11 problem and had to roll back to a previous date of xorg.conf
<LjL> aaron_: 7.04. of course.
<aaron_> cool
<aaron_> cant wait
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: yes, mind to pastebin your xorg.conf?
<aaron_> this way you dont have to like reformat or burn a damn cd to upgrade your distro
<LjL> some people do recommend fresh install over upgrades, but upgrading is definitely possible, supported and easy - unless something goes wrong
<Tm_T> LjL: fresh install... yuck!
<aaron_> I was using linux in the days of redhat in like 1999 and that was the only way I could figure out how to do it
<LjL> Tm_T: i said some people, i didn't say me :)
<LjL> there's not *too* much of a difference, though, when you have a separate /home partition and haven't touched much in /etc
<BluesKaj> ok Tm_T pastebin it is
<Tm_T> LjL: well, I said yuck to those who recommend ;)
<martalli> I wonder - Could you use the cd along with the online repos at the same time?
<Tm_T> !pastebin
<ubotwo> pastebin-#kubuntu is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<martalli> That way, you could do an upgrade, but decrease the amount of bandwidth necessary (like upgrading a whole office, not one single home computer)
<Tm_T> martalli: yes
<LjL> martalli: yes but only with the Alternate CD
<Tm_T> LjL: good addition :)
<LjL> the Desktop CD won't work for that since it doesn't really have .deb packages on it
<martalli> Tm_T: LjL: Or the dvd?
<ins-dragonclaw> hmmm... does anyone know where kubuntu keeps its local DNS cache?
<ForgeAus> sofar Kubntu 7.x is feisty
<sasq> hmm... stupid question maybe but how do I samba mount ?
<martalli> Is the desktop CD more of a binary image of a basic install, like mepis (or like I imagine mepis to be)
<LjL> if you type "sudo apt-cdrom add" with the alternate cd in the drive, you'll have its repos automatically added martalli. don't know about the DVD, there *is* an Alternate DVD to start with?
<Tm_T> martalli: yes somewhat
<Tuzlo> ok, im trying dpkg --configure xorg-xserver
<aaron_> whats nice is that I can run the newest versions of linux on here but if I wanted to run windows I would have to upgrade. So linux slams windows basically
<LjL> martalli: in a (networked) office environment, a better idea is probably to set up a local repository
<Tuzlo> its sayin that xorg-server isnt installed how do I found out which server is installed
<ForgeAus> (the successor to edgy which is in something like beta testing?  rght now)
<LjL> that's not hard at all martalli, since there are a couple of packages to do exactly that
<BluesKaj> Tm_T  http://www.pastebin.ca/409314
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: will look
<sasq> infblis: And isnt totem a movie-player o?
<martalli> LjL:  How much space would that take?  I have a VIA C3 based computer with a 400gb hard drive
<martalli> (in that office)
<chijin> heh i managed to delete the /boot partition with the windows xp installer, is there any way to remake the partition? grub doesn't find anything and i can't boot into linux
<LjL> martalli, it depends on how much is upgraded, i couldn't say. i'd say that a normal upgrade takes, like... 300 megs of downloads? probably. i don't remember what apt-get said when i upgraded
<chijin> i booted the live cd and all the kernel files etc were in the /boot directory
<chijin> but how do i boot?
<eth01> hey
<martalli> Mine had a few gigabytes when I upgraded my son's edubuntu computer
<martalli> well, maybe 1-2 gb
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: and did you do that mplayer test I said?
<BluesKaj> yes
<martalli> I guess I could google it in the future
<Tm_T> and?
<eth01> which is best edubuntu or kubuntu?
<Tm_T> eth01: for what?
<c1|freaky> i like kubuntu most
<c1|freaky> ;p
<BluesKaj> Failed to open video.foo.
<eth01> grahpics
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: and?
<eth01> look
<eth01> lol
<c1|freaky> edubuntu is for schools and stuff with a lot of educational applications which are still available in kubuntu though
<LjL> martalli: wait, 1-2gb of *compressed* .debs? that sounds like quite a lot. though i guess it all depends on how much software you have installed...
<LjL> anyway, 400gb will be plenty for anything ;)
<c1|freaky> and i think kubuntu (with KDE) looks better than edubuntu which uses gnome i think?
<eth01> ok
<LjL> !approx > martalli    (martalli, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: what did it say about vo ?
<LjL> !apt-proxy > martalli    (martalli, see the private message from Ubotu)
<c1|freaky> but im not sure what edubuntu uses
<c1|freaky> but edubuntu is more for educational stuff
<martalli> LjL:  Just about every game in the repos, lol
<c1|freaky> kubuntu is for home/office usage
<c1|freaky> as ubuntu is
<LjL> !apt-cacher > martalli    (martalli, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eth01> i like kubuntu
<c1|freaky> same here ;D
<eth01> does that run blitzbee?
<c1|freaky> i like the new design stuff in feisty ;D
<eth01> yea
<martalli> edubuntu is a variation of the ubuntu gnome
<c1|freaky> u can install bittlbee
<eth01> its cool
<eth01> ahh
<eth01> package?
<c1|freaky> try apt-cache search bittlbee or how it is spelled
<c1|freaky> bitlbee
<eth01> ye
<meme_mutation> heya... anybody here who uses DigiKam and KIPI-plugins to export images to Flickr: is there any way to export your existing tags (in DigiKam) to Flickr, with the photos
<eth01> i used kde with freebsd before this
<chijin> any idea how do i create a boot partition?
<BluesKaj> Tm_T  mplayer test >  http://www.pastebin.ca/409324
<meme_mutation> :-.
<Mena> I still have a problem with this erorr http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12018/
<eth01> so its a big move :P
<Mena> Plzsome one see it
<eth01> if u want a fast paste bin use > spookedout.org/pastebin :D
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I meant "mplayer video.foo" as trying to play something
<BluesKaj> File not found: 'video.foo'
<BluesKaj> Failed to open video.foo.
<n6rej> anyone know of a good audio cd to mp3 creator??
<n6rej> xfce is the front end on the server where I want to store them
<jhutchins> Mena: That's output from apt-get update?
<aaron_> oh crap
<nixternal> n6rej: as long as you have the plugins/libs installed, K3b can rip to whatever you want it to
<aaron_> it stopped upgrading
<c1|freaky> what other program is there like bitlbee which makes an index of my files?
<Mena> jhutchins, Yes
<nixternal> KAudioCreator is another ripper as well
<aaron_> like crashed half way through
<aaron_> damn
<HymnToLife> !abcde
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.5-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 300 kB
<n6rej> BluesKaj: I've had to reinstall Ku 3x now, I keep getting initramfs failures :(
<BluesKaj> Tm_T  video foo > http://www.pastebin.ca/409322
<HymnToLife> light, fast, gets the job done
<HymnToLife> period :p
<n6rej> nixternal: kool ty!
<nixternal> c1|freaky: bitlbee is the IM>IRC gateway. how would that go with index of files?
<c1|freaky> oh ok ;p
<c1|freaky> i didnt say anything ;p
<eth01> blitbee is the best :P lol
<eth01> all n 1
<jarn> How do I apply a patch that patches multiple files?
<nixternal> hehe
<eth01> all in 1
<nixternal> I can't live w/o bitlbee
<c1|freaky> im looking for something which indexes my files
<BluesKaj> Ku 3x n6rej ?
<nixternal> actually I could, but my family isn't up on IRC
<eth01> how about gaim?
<c1|freaky> so i can find things fast
<eth01> lol
<eth01> :P
<aaron_> in edgy does the gl stuff work better out of curiosity
<n6rej> wow, thats nice and small
<eth01> likewise lol ;p
<aaron_> because I want to play quake 3
<sentence> hi
<n6rej> BluesKaj: Kubuntu 3 times
<jhutchins> Mena: I would suggest re-generating your /etc/apt/sources.list with source-o-matic.
<jhutchins> !easysources | Mena
<ubotu> Mena: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Mena> ok
<eth01> im swopping over in a min
<sentence> mother fuckers
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eth01> to kubuntu from win xp for eva
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-dyn250.91-127-65.t-com.sk]  by LjL
<jhutchins> c1|freaky: Locate
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<c1|freaky> jhutchins: i mean some desktop variant
<aaron_> and It would be really good if there was better support for my Radeon 9250
<c1|freaky> i thought kubuntu runs one by default
<n6rej> sentence language please this is a family affair
<c1|freaky> but it disapeared maybe i even removed it ^
<c1|freaky> just looking for the name
<jhutchins> aaron_: Ok, get to work on it then.
<n6rej> ty op
<aaron_> get to work on what
<aaron_> I dont know anything about making drivers
<aaron_> allthough I could learn :-)
<jhutchins> n6rej: Actually, it's just a bunch of geeks who've probably heard it before, but politeness counts.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<eth01> grr i h8 windows (mirc) keeps giving me damn errors 1 of the reasons im leaving
<jhutchins> aaron_: Then buy some Radeon 9250's and donate them to developers who can work on the drivers.
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*@82-42-56-84.cable.ubr06.knor.blueyonder.co.uk *!*@58.Red-80-24-33.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<n6rej> jhutchins: yeah, BUT we don't know when some youngster is going to be here, or perhaps a christian who is easily offended
<aaron_> you think they would actually work on a driver or just pocket the 9250s
<aaron_> cus I got one spare sitting by me
<n6rej> time to reboot AGAIN! god I'm sick of this.
<n6rej> brb maybe
<eth01> lol
<ForgeAus> rofl http://www.usbpc.gopc.net/ are a website that let you access a virtualized SUSE :)
<jhutchins> aaron_: Hm.  Might try to contact someone at xorg and see if they have someone who wants to work on it.  They're as likely to put effort into it as you are, and they'd need a driver just as badly.
<ForgeAus> over the net
<nixternal> interesting
<eth01> lmao
<eth01> whats the catch?
<ForgeAus> isn't it freedesktop.org?
<jhutchins> eth01: Novell.
<eth01> lmao
* eth01 ** actually laughs **
<Tuzlo> I have tried reconfigging by doinf dpkg --configure xorg-xserver, Kubuntu tells me xorg-server isnt installed , how can I find out whic X server is installed
<jhutchins> Tuzlo: I'd be fascinated to know how you ended up there, but you could try apt-get install xorg-xserver --reinstall.
<jhutchins> sudo of course.
<eth01> you have to live in AUS or NZ for that gopc only
<Tuzlo> but X was alreadyu running, not  sure what kubuntu installed though
<fdoving> Tuzlo: xserver-xorg , not xorg-xserver
<Tuzlo> ah
<Tuzlo> and that dont work either
<ForgeAus> Tuzlo put a sudo on front of it
<Tuzlo> im already sudo su
<ForgeAus> eth interesting I didn't know that but then I live in Aus anyway...
<BluesKaj> Tuzlo  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ForgeAus> yeah thats the manual way of reconfiguring your x-server
<BluesKaj> see if the file exists :)
<Tuzlo> BluesKaj yes
<pollyo> Anyone know if a lexmark x6170 will work on linux in anyway?
<eth01> wow
<eth01> blitlee is great
<eth01> bitblee
<Gizmo48> Got one for you all:   I have kubuntu installed on several machines.  On the latest install, prior to alot of mods, I installed "kerry" and it installed and works just fine.  When I try to install it on another machine Aptt says "BREAK"  How do I find out what I have installed that "kerry" will "BREAK"?
<Mena> jhutchins, tHANKS
<eth01> my lexmark does
<eth01> and its a X1270
<magi> hola
<c1|freaky> beagle was the thing i was looking for - thankyou Gizmo48 ;D
<jhutchins> Tuzlo: If you've been using su on ubuntu, you may have broken things.
<pollyo> eth01: Did you set it up with cups?
<eth01> :P
<jhutchins> !fixres | Tuzlo
<ubotu> Tuzlo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eth01> im a lexmark developer :d
<Gizmo48> c1|freaky: Its weird, I cannot install beagle  it says BREAK
<pollyo> eth01: How long has the lexmark linux kit been out?
<c1|freaky> can't help you sorry
<eth01> im busy .. ill get you a link
<eth01> with the lexmark linux help docs
<pollyo> eth01: Ok.  Thanks
<Gizmo48> c1|freaky: Tnx anyway.... Hope you do not run into the same problem,:)
<Mike__> Help! After making some changes in Kubuntu, I just get a console login. How do I get back to the KDE GUI?
<Mena> Jhutchins, The same error is coming up while updating ...Is that coould be bec of the stress of server but its a bout 2 days or more and still same erorr
<Mike__> Linux newbie
<Mike__> Anyone?
<CarinArr> Mike__: did you change you graphics card driver?
<Mike__> Yes. Nvidia.
<CarinArr> right, it's probably that which has upset it
<jarn> Where can I get the default sources.list?
<Mike__> What now?
<Mena> !easysource
<Mena> jarn, Go here http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<CarinArr> Mike__: you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, comment out (by putting # infront of the line) the lin that says "Load "glx", and change the line that says "Driver "nvidia"" to "Driver "nv""
<CarinArr> Mike__: you can edit it using "sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jarn> Mena: But that one douesn't seem to be giving me universe repos.
<Mena> jarn, No its gives you if you maked the trick box
<LjL> !easysource
<ubotwo> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CarinArr> Mike__: that will revert it to using the non-nvidia driver so you should get the graphial login again
<Mena> jarn, its on the fisrt page where you choose you country and the other things
<CarinArr> Mike__: once that's done we can try to help you install the driver properly:)
<Mena> jarn, Did you get it
<pollyo> Looking for information on getting a lexmark x6170 to work with linux.
<jarn> Mena: The only tick box I see is for source repos.
<Mike__> Carin, how do I edit
<Mena> jarn, This is the one as i guess
<Mena> jarn, bec i marked it and i get univers and multiverse
<Mena> jarn, if t wasnt
<CarinArr> Mike__: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mena> jarn, mark the sources you need
<CarinArr> Mike__: type that in a terminal window
<Mike__> Carin, says cannot connect to X server
<skittles> anyone in here play everquest1?
<Mena> jarn, if you marked the fisrt option wich is nt maked i think you will get it
<CarinArr> Mike__: argh sorry;) i forgot you couldn't get graphical window;)
<CarinArr> Mike__: try sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jarn> Mena: There's nowhere to get the sources.list that comes with it? That's the one I want because it has the comments, too.
<Mena> jarn, its generate the source.lsit and open it on kate(or you txt app) and copy it or you are talking about something else
<skittles> the reason i asked if anyone plays everquest1 is that i'm having problems with the game....it runs slow; slowert than moslasses in jan in Alaska on a warm day<just trying to put it nicley> and i was wondering if anyone has the same problem and how to fix it? tks
<jarn> Mena: What I mean is the sources.list that comes with a fresh install of ubuntu
<Mike__> Carin, made changes. do I now just press control X?
<skittles> tks for listening to a mindun question, i'll be on my merry way. y'alls have a lovely day
<skittles> mundun*
<Mena> ohhh i dont think you cant get it but the lst wich the genrator do is the same with a lots of things added you need
<francisco_> quisiera saber sudoman como instalar programas en sistema linux
<CarinArr> Mike__: yes
<wolferine> morning
<Mena> jarn, maybe if you opened your LiveCd maybe you can find it on it as i guess
<Mike__> Carin, rebooting, hold on...
<jarn> Mena: Okay.
<Mena> jarn, do this to open it if you need kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mena> this for kubuntu :)
<jarn> Mena: Indeed.
<Mike__> Carin, stil not working. baby's crying. gotta go. thanks for the help anyway. I'll try later.
<Mena> jarn, ok and another sure that you will find it that if you are installing ubuntu or kubuntu and if you conected to the internet you can downlaod the Languges while installing :)
<Mena> its start the downlaoding auto :)
<francisco_> tengo el kubuntu
<BluesKaj> hmm...  mplayer.conf is empty.. anyone have mplayer that works and if so can you pastebin your mplayer.conf ?
<daskreech2> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<AmyRose> No Spanish help for Xubuntu? :'(
* AmyRose joins #kubuntu-es
<tmbg_> hrm. in synaptic all of a sudden the majority of pkg's give me "can't be authenticated" warnings.
<AmyRose> tmbg_: Oh, that means you're screwed, huh? You're so paranoid...
<daskreech2> AmyRose: you need xce help?
<tmbg_> AmyRose, I think it's your fault.
<daskreech2> xfce
<AmyRose> tmbg_: What did I do?!
<AmyRose> daskreech2: No, I'm not some helpless damsel in distress... ;P
<tmbg_> AmyRose, you hung around for me to point a finger at
<AmyRose> tmbg_: You little....
<tmbg_> hahaha
<AmyRose> Ooh, another customer!!! *squeals*
<tmbg_> honestly I think it was because I had synaptic open when I did an apt-get for that libc6-dev-i386 earlier.
<daskreech2> AmyRose: in that case #kubuntu-es or #ubuntu-es would work
<tmbg_> one of them stepped on the other one's toes I think
<|toketin|> hi anyone can tell me how can i install mp3
<Tm_T> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|toketin|> support for k3b new 1.0??
<Tm_T> |toketin|: there you go
<|toketin|> i use ubuntu edgy
<yurimxpxman> do any of you guys know how to boot the Ubuntu LiveCD from a USB HDD?
<AmyRose> daskreech2: I joined #kubuntu-es because I speak Spanish as a second language and want to HELP people, not because I need help o.o
<arkanabar> Totekin:  try Amarok to play mp3
<daskreech2> AmyRose: you were complaining about no #xubuntu-es
<daskreech2> I naturally asked if you needed help specific to XFCE
<|toketin|> mp3 support for k3b!
<AmyRose> daskreech2: but it doesn't mean I need the help ;P
<weilbach> hi
<daskreech2> Nothing in your statement indicated that you were lamenting the lack of help that you could give
<weilbach> is there a repos for kickoff?
<weilbach> i have feisty
<daskreech2> The vast majority of people lamenting want help
<daskreech2> easy mistake :-)
<AmyRose> daskreech2: But on the same token, I never said I needed help either
<|toketin|> you haven't k3b new?
<Tm_T> weilbach: not that I know
<daskreech2> AmyRose: This IS a support cahnnel
<weilbach> o.k. than i'll have to do it
<daskreech2> If it was dev channel I'd assume you need progamming advice
<weilbach> myself
<arkanabar> Well, I need help.  Windows is being a pain about letting me back up to 2d HD, so I want to use live boot ... just need to find my hard disks
<AmyRose> daskreech2: True, but support is a two-way process
<daskreech2> If it was a dcoumentation channel I'd assume that you wanted documentation
<AmyRose> I mean two-sided
<Tm_T> weilbach: good luck :)
<|toketin|> anybody can hel me?
<daskreech2> yes but again when people lament it's very rarely on the supply side
<AmyRose> |toketin|: What do you need?
<Tm_T> weilbach: btw if you encounter some problems, hit me and I try to assist
<|toketin|> AmyRose: i have to install the mp3 support for k3b new 1.0 tha i ve compiled
<arkanabar> Totekin:  try Amarok to play mp3 files.
<arkanabar> duhhhhhhhhhhh.
<arkanabar> never mind me.
<daskreech2> :-)
<|toketin|> but in my repo there's but it tells me that i must have some libraries
<|toketin|> arkanabr amrok is to listen music
<|toketin|> i'm speaking of k3b
<|toketin|> to write mp3 files on cds
<arkanabar> like I said, never mind me.
<Tm_T> |toketin|: why you didn't compile mp3 support in it?
<AmyRose> |toketin|: I'm assuming you want to make audio CD's, right?
<|toketin|> yes
<AmyRose> Tm_T: How many people who are confused about this would compile this from source?
<|toketin|> tm_t there is'n mp3 support in the sources i've installed
<Tm_T> |toketin|: well, package in repos is meant to go with k3b in repos, I assume it's part of same sources
<ins-dragonclaw> what's the shortcut key to change desktops?
<AmyRose> |toketin|: Install libk3b2-mp3
<AmyRose> |toketin|: It's in Multiverse
<|toketin|> in the repo i've found them but it tells me that i must have some libraries more recent
<arkanabar> I'm having an installation problem.
<ins-dragonclaw> *waits*
<|toketin|> i'm telling of k3b 1.0
<AmyRose> |toketin|: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<Tm_T> |toketin|: yes, k3b mp3 support is part of k3b sources
<|toketin|> i'm using ubuntu edgy
<AmyRose> Hmm, that's odd
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> |toketin|: Any unofficial repos?
<|toketin|> trevino's
<Tm_T> |toketin|: so, if you want mp3 support to selfcompiled k3b, compile it with mp3 support :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<|toketin|> where i find them?
<CarinArr> is there a particular reason why you're compiling it rather than using the repos one?
<arkanabar> I'm using a live boot dvd so I can back up Win2k, but my disks haven't mounted.  Can anyone help?
<AmyRose> Wait a minute, |toketin|, why are you compiling this?
<|toketin|> amy i'have compiled the sources i've found in a italian site
<Tm_T> |toketin|: he asked why ;)
<Ryiel> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<AmyRose> |toketin|: Yeah, WHY?
<AmyRose> Tm_T: *she
<|toketin|> because it's an italian site
<CarinArr> heh
<|toketin|> and in the repo
<|toketin|> it doesn't work
<AmyRose> Why the heck are you compiling it though? Trevino has a binary
<|toketin|> it tells me that i must have some libraries more new
<Tm_T> AmyRose: hmm, sorry, I come from finland and we don't have things like "he/she" so in IRC I don't remember to use those :/
<AmyRose> |toketin|:  Yes, we've already established that
<Tm_T> AmyRose: also IMO gender doesn't matter here :)
<daskreech2> Tm_T: it?
<CarinArr> plus she's in a linux help channe
<AmyRose> Tm_T: Apology accepted...
* CarinArr has been called he too many times to count
<CarinArr> ;)
<Tm_T> AmyRose: :)
<arkanabar> I'm trying to use an Edgy live boot to copy my Win2k data to a slave disk, but neither is mounting.
<Tm_T> daskreech2: I mean no separate word for male and female "he"
<arkanabar> help?
<Tm_T> daskreech2: I suck in explaining when I don't know right words :(
<|toketin|> read
<|toketin|> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<|toketin|>   libk3b2-mp3: Dipende: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.5-1) ma 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1 sta per essere installato
<|toketin|>                Dipende: libk3b2 (>= 1.0~3v1ubuntu0) ma non sta per essere installato
<|toketin|> E: Pacchetto non integro
<|toketin|> it's in italian is my error
<daskreech2> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AmyRose> arkanabar: Do you know how to use the terminal?
<Iwonder|too> arkanabar: man mount
<arkanabar> .......give it a shot.
<CarinArr> |toketin|: well try to install kdelibs4c2a and libk3b2 first then?
<|toketin|> wait
<bill_k> !firefox
<|toketin|> it's already installed
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<aaron_> so if the 3d acceleration works right this time around I want to use this computer for the quake 3 lanpartys that we have here in Dixon
<AmyRose> arkanabar: sudo mkdir /mnt/hda{1..6} (I don't know how many partitions you have)
<AmyRose> arkanabar: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<ins-dragonclaw> !iso > ins-dragonclaw
<aaron_> does anyone have any recommendations for a server browser that oughta be compatible with ioquake3
<|toketin|> have you seen my error amy?
<AmyRose> |toketin|: I don't speak Italian
<caris_mere> My Sony DSC-T10 digital camera isn't connecting, any ideas?
<bill_k> will firefox work if i just install it in the adept installer (kubuntu edgy 32)
<AmyRose> I know English, Spanish, and American Sign Language, but that's it.
<|toketin|> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> I only know two words in sign language
<ins-dragonclaw> and one of them is very rude...
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw: The bird?
<nosrednaekim> |toketin|: I know some panish/italian..I'll give it a shot...whats your error?
<ins-dragonclaw> lets not go there, or the offtopic police will have a field day >_>
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw: That is the official sign for the--queen mother of all profanity...
<|toketin|> marco@marco-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install  libk3b2-mp3
<|toketin|> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<|toketin|> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso
<|toketin|> Reading state information... Fatto
<|toketin|> Alcuni pacchetti non possono essere installati. Questo pu voler
<|toketin|> dire che  stata richiesta una situazione impossibile oppure, se
<|toketin|> si sta usando la distribuzione "unstable", che alcuni pacchetti
<|toketin|> richiesti non sono ancora stati creati o rimossi da incoming.
<|toketin|> 
<AmyRose> !pasteboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|toketin|> Poich  stata richiesta solo una singola operazione  molto facile che
<|toketin|> il pacchetto semplicemente non sia installabile, si consiglia
<|toketin|> di inviare un "bug report" per tale pacchetto.
<niles> hi gang
<|toketin|> Le seguenti informazioni possono aiutare a risolvere la situazione:
<|toketin|> 
<|toketin|> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<martalli> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<|toketin|>   libk3b2-mp3: Dipende: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.5-1) ma 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.1 sta per essere installato
<CarinArr> !paste | |toketin|
<ubotu> |toketin|: please see above
<|toketin|>                Dipende: libk3b2 (>= 1.0~3v1ubuntu0) ma non sta per essere installato
<|toketin|> E: Pacchetto non integro
<AmyRose> |toketin|: Will you please stop pasting things here?
<Iwonder|too> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ins-dragonclaw> GUYS
<CarinArr> !pastebin | |toketin|
<ubotu> |toketin|: please see above
<daskreech2> ins-dragonclaw: and gals :-)
<niles> how can i disable grub so it is not invoked at boot time, with out having to remove it?
<bill_k> General Firefox Question: will firefox work if i just install it in the adept installer (kubuntu edgy 32)
<ins-dragonclaw> THIS is why they invented /query FFS
<Tm_T> bill_k: yes
<nosrednaekim> |toketin|: sorry..guess my italian isn't that good
<bill_k> Tm_T: thanks!
<aaron_> the update manager is freaking out while I am doing the dist upgrade it says there is 908 updates available
<AmyRose> |toketin|: What is your native language?
<|toketin|> italian
<ins-dragonclaw> daskreech2: point made. lol
<nosrednaekim> aaron_: fiesty?
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> no, really
<AmyRose> |toketin|: Your Italian isn't that good and it's your native tongue?
<daskreech2> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ins-dragonclaw> !za
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> guess there's no local south african support then :p
<AmyRose> That is ironic
<aaron_> dunno I am upgrading from drapper to edgy right now and it says there is like 908 updates
<nosrednaekim> I think *I* was the one who said my italian wasn't good
<aaron_> I am at 77% or something
<nosrednaekim> aaron_: thats normal..
<martalli> Where would I go to find out about tamil localization for kubuntu - I know how to switch it on...I want to find out who is doing it
<ins-dragonclaw> aaron_: I almost uploaded 16 million Terabytes the other day. dont feel bad. lol
<CarinArr> you uploaded 16 million terabytes?
<ins-dragonclaw> well, I got the option to
<ins-dragonclaw> apparently
<CarinArr> o.O
<ins-dragonclaw> i have to bookmark that log - it was a classic
<AmyRose> How the heck do you upload that much?
<CarinArr> i think that's the point
<CarinArr> he didn't
<AmyRose> Oh no, we startled the admin...
<arkanabar> AmyRose:  "device /dev/hda1 does not exist"
<AmyRose> arkanabar: Does your computer have SCSI?
<ins-dragonclaw> [Sun Mar 25 2007]  [03:24:35]  <ins-dragonclaw> Asking ubotu to accept upload of "Kubuntu" (16,755,154.0 TB)
<arkanabar> Nope
<AmyRose> arkanabar: that's weird...
<ins-dragonclaw> hellofa bug, that
<nosrednaekim> or SATA>
<nosrednaekim> *?
<AmyRose> Oh
<ins-dragonclaw> My Kubuntu apparently weighs 16 million TB
* AmyRose keeps forgetting about SATA's idiotic naming conventions...
<ins-dragonclaw> which means that i left the door to the digital world open or something
<arkanabar> nosrednaekim:  main is SATA, slave is IDE
<CarinArr> it'll be sda1 then
<nosrednaekim> arkanabar: so which areyou trying to mount?
<AmyRose> Why the heck is it sda1 and not hda1 for SATA? I thought sda1 was for SCSI and USB.
<daskreech2> martalli: Probably launchpad
<arkanabar> Both.  Want to back up from SATA to IDE
<AmyRose> arkanabar: An exact copy or a file copy?
<aaron_> ok when I go to system info and I click opengl it says it could not initialize opengl
<aaron_> how do I get it to initialize opengl
<arkanabar> Probably file copy.  I've tried to zip it over in bits and pieces, but the .zip files hang QuickZip.
<nosrednaekim> aaron_: do you have 3d drivers installed and enabled?
<foxwoods> Hello everyone, trying to get wireless to work.....seems to freeze on dhclient, cannot send/receive packet. using ndiswrapper on either a D-link DWL-G132 or Trendnet 444 (both of which are on the ndiswrapper list), but both fail. System goes into a complete freeze when this happens.
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> your wireless has far-reaching implications, foxwoods
<foxwoods> ?
<ins-dragonclaw> three connections died since you started talking ^^
<AmyRose> lol
<foxwoods> lol
<AmyRose> foxwoods: How COULD you? ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> heheh
<foxwoods> :)
<ins-dragonclaw> he's evul
<ins-dragonclaw> prolly an undercover alien
<arkanabar> AmyRose:  ok, I have the master mounted, but not the IDE slave.  What would it be named?
<AmyRose> arkanabar: Apparently, hdb1
<foxwoods> close.
<AmyRose> since hda1 failed
<eilker> !ssh2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> Or hdc o.o
<AmyRose> !w32 codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> you have to consider that he may have a Cr drive
<voorhees_> AmyRose
<voorhees_> you are there
<nosrednaekim> *CD
<AmyRose> voorhees_: What do you want? ;P
<arkanabar> I'll give that a shot.  Does it matter that the IDE has both ntfs and Ext3 partitions on it?
<AmyRose> just kidding, voorhees86
<Midspeed> hello everybody i need some help here
<Midspeed> where can i get a repository list with the multiverse packages not kubuntu but for Debian????
<Midspeed> all i can find is repositories with ubuntu on it
<Midspeed> im using just plain debian
<daskreech2> #debian ?
<Midspeed> thank you
<arkanabar> obviously, I intend to mount the ext3 partition, since linux can't write (SFAIK) to ntfs
<AmyRose> arkanabar: You can do an image copy if the other hard disk is big enough
<arkanabar> The Ext3 partition on it should be.... if I could get it to mount.
<AmyRose> arkanabar: What do you plan on doing after you back this up?
<Gh0st75> Feisty seems pretty nice so far
<AJIEXAXXX> hi all
<arkanabar> repartitioning the main disk and installing kubuntu Edgy
<AJIEXAXXX> how can i change language for Adept ???
<AmyRose> arkanabar: Then just do an image copy.
<AJIEXAXXX> I install russian language but Adept not be RUS .. - how cani fix it ??
<arkanabar> Sounds good.  But first, I have to get the ext3 partition on the IDE slave to mount.  hdb1 and hdc1 do not exist.
<AmyRose> hdd?
<AmyRose> hde?
<arkanabar> Does it matter that there's also an ntfs partition on it?
<AmyRose> arkanabar: No. Image copies don't care what the original file system is
<arkanabar> and that the ntfs partition was primary in an older computer?
<AmyRose> arkanabar: No. Image copies don't care what the original file system is
<arkanabar> ntfs partition is too small for image copy.
<arkanabar> and I can't write to it with any form of Linux, SFAIK.
<AmyRose> arkanabar: I was assuming you were backing up the contents of your NTFS partition
<AmyRose> arkanabar: Is this correct?
<exclude> on a newly installed box; the adept_manager keeps crashing on 'debtags' or something. Is this a known bug?
<arkanabar> I am.  But Win2k balks at every attempt, and before I can do it with live boot, I need to mount disks.
<exclude> and if not, any hints what I should strace to find out more?
<weilbach> why is there no ntfs3g driver in feisty?
<ins-dragonclaw> grr
<ins-dragonclaw> is K3b supposed to be able to create ISO images?
<daskreech2> no thats dd's job
<ins-dragonclaw> what - Dexter's sister? she's no help right now
<bill_k_away> weilbach: just use automatix2 to get it
* yurimxpxman is away: Gone away for now.
<daskreech2> !away | yurimxpxman
<ubotu> yurimxpxman: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<AmyRose> arkanabar: Win2k considers backups to be software piracy
<Arwen> AmyRose, what the hell are you talking about? don't troll
<foxwoods> Anyone know anything about dhclient? wireless?
<eilker> !ssh > eilker
<foxwoods> I might have to destroy a few more connections :P
<Arwen> nope, ethernet is my wireless :-\
<AmyRose> Arwen: I'm trying to figure out what arkanabar was trying to do
<foxwoods> I'll be back on ethernet in another month, but a month's a long time.
<Arwen> hmm
<AmyRose> arkanabar: Do you want to be able to boot from this backup you're making?
<arkanabar> No, doesn't matter, as long as I can restore files from it.
<Arwen> arkanabar, wtf? lol, anyway, I came late, so you want to copy a Win2000 install?
<arkanabar> I'm trying to make sure that, should I damage my Win2k installation when I repartition my SATA main HD, I can restore files from my IDE slave.
<AmyRose> Arwen: Why the hell did you accuse me of trolling?
<ins-dragonclaw> LOL
<Arwen> AmyRose, you said something about Win2000 defines backups as piracy
<eilker> :lol:
<ins-dragonclaw> Received CTCP-VERSION reply from Arwen: xchat 2.8.0-1 Windows XP [Intel Pentium 4/2.99GHz] 
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, don't do that
<ins-dragonclaw> he's using windows, that's why. lol
<AmyRose> Arwen: But you missed what came before that ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> dont what? ctcp version?
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, yes, and you know, there's a thing called "dual-boot"
<arkanabar> And I'm keeping Win2k for WoW, and to make sure I can still do stuff in win until I find functional equivalents for Linux.
<Arwen> arkanabar, copy the partition using dd, if you just copy the files, you won't be able to do anything with them
<eilker>  i have dual boot too
<ins-dragonclaw> mhmm. Said dualboot totally destroyed my machine
<AmyRose> arkanabar: You can try this: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<ins-dragonclaw> Hence my current inclination to stick with ONE os at a time
<Arwen> AmyRose, why would you do that? copy hdd 1 to hdd2?
<daskreech2> AmyRose: woah!!!
<daskreech2> sure you on't want to make a file?
<arkanabar> slave drive is blank, but for partitioning.
<Arwen> arkanabar, try dd if=/dev/sda<windows partition number> of=<file
<AmyRose> Arwen: Like I said, you missed what came before this
<Arwen> you should probably partition your slave
<Arwen> AmyRose, hmm, yes
<daskreech2> anyway bye
<daskreech2> Hope you get to give lots of help AmyRose
<AmyRose> Arwen: He wanted to make an exact copy of his disk to a slave
<AmyRose> thanks daskreech2 ^^
<Arwen> AmyRose, ah - is his slave the exact same size?
<AmyRose> a BLANK slave drive
<AmyRose> He says it's bigger
<Arwen> ok, you're right
<Arwen> AmyRose, say, if he's copying from sata to pata, won't it be if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/hdx ?
<Arwen> since sata doesn't have master/slave
<AmyRose> Arwen: Please, you're asking questions that have been answered about half an hour ago
<ins-dragonclaw> lol....
<Arwen> AmyRose, um, it took half an hour to define how to copy a hard drive?
* Arwen is confused
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah we can see *ran*
<AmyRose> Arwen: He's been slow with replies.
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, that's *run*
<ins-dragonclaw> no, it's past tense
<ins-dragonclaw> I ran away before you read what i said :)
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, hmm
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<CarinArr> o.O
<ins-dragonclaw> don't look at me in that tone of voice
<sadek> fff
<ins-dragonclaw> :D
<AmyRose> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> mhmm
<AmyRose> Seems like Arwen has a "shoot first, ask dumb questions later" mentality ;P
<ins-dragonclaw> SHE said that, not me!
<AmyRose> Yup, she did.
<ins-dragonclaw> Indeed
* Shadow-Away is back.
<Arwen> Shadowtester, you know, we don't need to know you're away/back...
<ins-dragonclaw> my tray is so neat
<Arwen> my tray is windows-looking :-(
<ins-dragonclaw> exactly 6 desktops in the pager, and 8 systray icons
<Arwen> 6 systray icons, 1 desktop...
<arkanabar> sorry for slowness of replies.  "dd:  opening `dev/sdb': No such file or directory
<ins-dragonclaw> only 1? :/
<AmyRose> arkanabar: Try /dev/hdb instead?
<Arwen> arkanabar, um, your hard drive is probably hda or hdb, is your CD drive pata or sata?
<Shadowtester> Arwen sorry it anounces the away and back when I return or leave globally over the 9 channels I visit
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, it's Windows....
<arkanabar> Arwen:  not backing to CD, backing to IDE slave.
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<weilbach> bill_k_away: automatix in feisty?
<Arwen> arkanabar, I know, but to figure out what /dev file, we need to know where your cd-roms are
<Arwen> since they're hdx and sdx too
<ins-dragonclaw> in his box, i bet you
* AmyRose gives up on arkanabar
<arkanabar> Ah.  both CDs are IDE
<ins-dragonclaw> lol AmyRose
<bill_k> weilbach: i used automatix in feisty
<arkanabar> .......I'll come back some other time.
<Arwen> arkanabar, master or slave? and which channel?
<bill_k> weilbach: wait nevermind
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw: I have no idea what he's trying to do....
<Arwen> bill_k, automatix = crap
<bill_k> Arwen: why?
<AmyRose> well, he's too slow to be able to figure it out
<Arwen> it's useless....
<Arwen> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> ubotu has attitude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has attitude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bill_k> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<ins-dragonclaw> LOL
<aaron_> how do I know if I am running edgy and not 6.06
<bill_k> oh, it worked for me :)
<aaron_> is there a way I can check the version
<ins-dragonclaw> AmyRose: Welcome to the world of tech support: "ins-dragonclaw: I have no idea what he's trying to do...."
<Arwen> aaron_, err... uname -r, it's not the best way, but it'll print your kernel which can usually determine if you're edgy or dapper
<ins-dragonclaw> ubotu are you male or female?
<aaron_> 2.6.15
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<bill_k> !ubotu
<AmyRose> ins-dragonclaw: This is EXACTLY why I only do this as a hobby. My career path is K-12 education. ^^
<Arwen> aaron_, dapper
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aaron_> hmm the dist upgrade must have failed then
<ins-dragonclaw> ok AmyRose
<Arwen> aaron_, um, you used dist-upgrade instead of the upgrade tool?
<Arwen> aaron_, could also be that you didn't boot the new 2.6.17 kernel
<aaron_> there is an upgrade tool
<eilker> will feisty be LTS ?
<Arwen> yes, upgrade-manager -d -c
<aaron_> I thought you had to do the upgrade from the console
<Arwen> eilker, no
<ins-dragonclaw> probably not, eilker
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<aaron_> says its not found
<eilker> only dapper was LTS , till now ?
<Arwen> aaron_, um, must be update-manager, sorry
<aaron_> Ive got the updater telling me there is 908 updates so I am installing them all maybe thats it
<Arwen> aaron_, uh..........................
<Ryiel> !wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ryiel> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aaron_> still not found
<ins-dragonclaw> !wifi
<Arwen> aaron_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades#head-7e4d0a8850f88d770c9e373ca84c3a78703a58ad
<aaron_> ok wait
<aaron_> Adept updater is updating the packages
<aaron_> ok
<Arwen> adept? oh..... that makes more sense
<Arwen> sorry, forgot this was #kubuntu
<aaron_> Its replacing them and then updating them at least thats what it is saying
<drew_> omg.. i really need help installing with command lines
<Arwen> aaron_, sorry, let adept do the work for you
<aaron_> yea
<aaron_> I hope this doesnt mess up the distro though
<drew_> i just started linux yesterday
<aaron_> and I really hope the 3d acceleration works because I definetly want this computer to run Quake 3 for when I am done working'
<Arwen> mm, aaron_, if it fails, you'll probably end up in a console, so just apt-get install ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard kubuntu-desktop and keep dist-upgrading :-\
<aaron_> ok
<drew_> how EXACTly do you install a .tar?
<firecrotch> !webmin
<drew_> like a walk thru adding filenames to the command and all that
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<firecrotch> Oh great
<firecrotch> I liked webmin!
<eilker> !make > drew
<Arwen> drew_, err.... .tar is not a kind of package
<Arwen> drew_, usually, a .tar.foo is a source code package, in which case you need to build it, see !compile
<drew_> in terminal?
<eilker> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<drew_> and do i add the file extention
<Arwen> drew_, read what ubotu said
<ninHero> hi all
<ins-dragonclaw> wow
<ins-dragonclaw> turning on "Hide Join/Part/Nick Events" really helps to maintain sanity
<Arwen> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> no, this is a 'lol':
<ins-dragonclaw> --- ubuntu.com ping statistics ---
<ins-dragonclaw> 538 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 537180ms
<Arwen> HAHA
<ins-dragonclaw> yet i'm online
<Arwen> well, you're not on ubuntu.com, you're on freenode.net
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> ins-dragonclaw -> internet -> freenode.net so why doesn't ubuntu.com ping properly?
<drew_> dosnet help at all, i still get errors with the commands
<Buddha|> Is it safe to uninstall OpenOffice.org if I want KOffice instead?
<Arwen>  Ping statistics for 82.211.81.166:
<Arwen>      Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
<Arwen> works for me
<ins-dragonclaw> mhm
<Arwen> Buddha|, yes, but not safe if you plan on dist-upgrading
<ins-dragonclaw> --- freenode.net ping statistics ---
<ins-dragonclaw> 23 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 22099ms
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, is your firewall filtering out icmp?
<ins-dragonclaw> wtf
<ins-dragonclaw> Arwen: What firewall?
<Arwen> hmm
<aaron_> wow I think that worked even though it said it failed
<ins-dragonclaw> ok this is getting weird
<aaron_> ok 2.16.15
<voorhees86> AmyRose are you there?? dont live me alone hehehe :)
<Arwen> aaron_, does grub give you more choices of kernels to boot now?
<Arwen> if not, I suggest upgrading linux-image-generic
<ins-dragonclaw> Timeout on server
<ins-dragonclaw>  Connection was to www.google.com at port 80
<ins-dragonclaw> WTF
<aaron_> no but the text in firefox looks wierd for some reason
<Arwen> HAHA
<ins-dragonclaw> it was working 10 minutes ago!
<Arwen> aaron_, hmm, well, there's always a clean install?
<AmyRose> I was hungry, voorhees86
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, i'm going to shutdown and restart everything
<aaron_> oh wow the font thing is a google problem
<aaron_> seems fine on other webpages
<aaron_> ok so how do I get opengl to work
<firecrotch> !info ISPconfig
<ubotu> Package ispconfig does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Arwen> !ipconfig
<Arwen> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> or did you mean
<Arwen> !ifconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> or.... ubotu is just lame
<firecrotch> Arwen, no, the package is called ispconfig
<Arwen> weird
<firecrotch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISPConfig
<Bourne> hi... I have installed KDE-3.80 packages from the kubuntu site... I am running KDE 4 now, no wallpaper, no clock, no applications, plain like this.. is this normal or did I configure it incorrectly????
<Tm_T> Bourne: well, it's far from ready so yes
<Arwen> Bourne, you're using KDE4.... you deserve it
<Tm_T> Bourne: it's not meant to users at all
<Tm_T> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Bourne> Well not even a WALLPAPER?
<Arwen> kde4 is lame... they took out arts....
<Arwen> Bourne, :-)
<Tm_T> Bourne: ofcourse not
<Arwen> go back to kde3
<Tm_T> Bourne: it's not ready
<Bourne> dont mind if I tell you , but this is plain FUCKED?
<Arwen> Bourne, didn't you read where it said kde4 was PRE-ALPHA?
<Bourne> what does a developer do with this?
<Tm_T> Bourne: code it
<Arwen> Bourne, add more code :-)
<Bourne> the only different thing I SAW, was the logout
<Bourne> logout buttons... the only thing
<Tm_T> Bourne: yes, because biggest difference is underneath it
<_Iwonder_> lol
<_Iwonder_> nick Iwonder|too
<Bourne> ok, i got it
<Bourne> the menu stuff is not working
<Tm_T> good
<Bourne> QT 4 is faster indeed
<Bourne> what the fuck!
<Tm_T> !ohmy | Bourne
<ubotu> Bourne: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Arwen> !notcool | Bourne
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notcool - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raffytaffy> Both Microsoft and Novell are ultimately applying a "kill switch" to ingenuity
<Tm_T> aha?
<Arwen> raffytaffy, don't just make statements like those, back em up with facts
<ins-dragonclaw> The best place to put two big speakers ... is behind you ^^
<Tm_T> also, this is not place for statements ;)
<ins-dragonclaw> M$ is aiming for improved user experience. whether or not that kills ingenuity, i dont' know
<ins-dragonclaw> I don't know Novell from a bar of soap, so i won't go there
<Arwen> TOR!
<Arwen> :-)
<Bourne> I trashed 220 MB download to get this
<Bourne> you should have warned what exactly what in the site
<ins-dragonclaw> but improved user experience usually == flashy graphics and better plug and pray
<Tm_T> Bourne: hm?
<Arwen> Bourne, we did... didn't you see the big warning?
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, meh, Vista isn't actually that bad
<ins-dragonclaw> so raffytaffy may have a point...
<raffytaffy> M$ embraces the eee tactic and uses patent trolls
<ins-dragonclaw> Arwen: seen the security system?
<Bourne> you put, "for developers", only... you shold have put "This release has no wallpaper, menu is not working, nothing works and its really plain... so think about before downloading"
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, matter of taste :-\
<ins-dragonclaw> you might as well be sitting at Micro$oft headoffice. it's about as tight
<Tm_T> raffytaffy: ins-dragonclaw: Arwen: take this offtopic to somewhere else thanks
<KopBuH> don't you know what does "pre-alpha" mean? :)
<ins-dragonclaw> mkay
<Arwen> Bourne, gee...... you shoulda maybe researched it?
<Bourne> LOL
<Arwen> Tm_T, didn't start it...
<ins-dragonclaw> what did Bourne download?
<jordo23> Hey All!  I am playing a video stream through KMPLAYER in Konq. It plays fine for about 2-3 min and then always shuts off......is there a setting to modify this or is something else wrong?
<Tm_T> Arwen: doesn't matter
<Bourne> it's because people are just putting up marvelous KDE4 screenshots
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, kde4 :-P
<Bourne> all over
<Bourne> and we end up thinking its going to be like that
<ins-dragonclaw> ouch ok
<Bourne> and tis not
<srecko> hello
<Arwen> jordo23, probably a buffer underrun, i.e. the bitrate > your bandwidth
<Tm_T> Bourne: "for developers" might mean exactly what it says
<SSJ_GZ> Bourne: What "Marvellous screenshots"?
<Bourne> Tm_T: disagree!
<ins-dragonclaw> Tm_T: has a point
<KopBuH> just to let you know, katapult is not that unique. windows user have the similar thing now, "launchy" :)
<Bourne> Tm_T: i strongly disagree
<Tm_T> Bourne: you can make it look and work well IF you know what you do
<Bourne> Tm_T: you shuold have put there... "ITS NOT WORKING like you THINK"
<ins-dragonclaw> KopBuH: Microsoft steals their ideas from other OS's
<Tm_T> Bourne: how we know what you think?
<ins-dragonclaw> they pinched their 'active corners' from mac
<SSJ_GZ> Bourne: No, I think "developers only" pretty much covers it.
<ins-dragonclaw> for example*
<tmbg> they steal code not just ideas.
<KopBuH> ins-dragonclaw: i didn't say it was m$ development :)
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, you don't "steal" ideas, that's what people that push DRM say
<Bourne> now who's gonna help me pay this 220 MB wasted bandwidth???
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Bourne> no one of you, right?
<Arwen> Bourne, zzz.......
<jordo23> Arwen: I don't think so. Plus works in Windoze....meant to be streamed over cable. It plays fine for 2-3 min and then stops itself....wierd..
<ins-dragonclaw> okay, someone just set #kubuntu (+offtopicpolice)
<Arwen> jordo23, don't use kmplayer :-\
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<markelhas> hi, a need some help in my network configuration
<raffytaffy> kde 4 right now is as stable as a grape balancing ona needle point
* Arwen notes that M$, windoze, etc == troll
<ins-dragonclaw> raffytaffy: aka very
<Bourne> you guys are fucked.... to get ahead ubuntu this needs FAR FAR FAR MORE POLISHING than it is right now... but ok... I GONE
<ins-dragonclaw> grapes will sit securely on needle points  :)
<jordo23> Arwen: What should I use?  The link is a javascript link and don't know how to open it in anything else...
<raffytaffy> if u stab them
<ins-dragonclaw> Bye
<raffytaffy> yes
<raffytaffy> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Arwen> jordo23, dunno :-(
<markelhas> i've kubuntu and i've 1 laptop connect to my router via wifi and a desktop via eth
<ins-dragonclaw> you can MAKE it balance :p
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<ins-dragonclaw> 377 vs 1
<Arwen> jordo23, mplayer maybe?
* Bourne was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (watch that language)
<markelhas> and when a ping my router from desktop i've pack loss
<ins-dragonclaw> Tm_T, that took too long...
<jordo23> Arwen: KMPlayer is Mplayer....same engine...
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> ins-dragonclaw: I'm old
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<markelhas> can some one give some tips to fix this?
<Tm_T> jordo23: well, KMplayer uses mplayer, xine and gstreamer
<Arwen> jordo23, hmm, dunno then - VLC is remarkable for network playback
<jordo23> Tm_T: I know this.
<raffytaffy> i cant get the proper aspect ratio as i can in mplayer
<Tm_T> well, KMplayer is not Mplayer ;)
<raffytaffy> vlc always has those darn black lines
<Arwen> raffytaffy, black lines? you using beryl?
<raffytaffy> no way
<raffytaffy> i dont use accelerated stuf
<raffytaffy> with mplayer i use 4:3 and i have full screen
<Arwen> wait.... you don't use accelerated stuff? that doesn't sound right.........
<raffytaffy> in vlc 4:3 still has the vertical lines
<raffytaffy> accelerated desktops : compiz xgl etc etc
<raffytaffy> fancy eye candy stuff
<Arwen> raffytaffy, dunno then, I just play a bunch of generic XViD 640x480 cruft, so
<Arwen> btw, beryl/compiz is not just eye candy...
<raffytaffy> i have an odd screen...1280 x800
<Kite_DH> can somebody help me installing mousecursors?
<Jonty> Is UML available on (K)Ubuntu?
<klerfayt_> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jonty> !uml
<Arwen> uh, Opera is GPL, no?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jonty> Arwen: no
<AmyRose> No
<Arwen> I coulda recalled that they open sourced it recently
<Jonty> made it cost-free, yes
<Jonty> used to be ad-supported/registered
* Arwen did apt-get install opera and got "package has no installation candidate" :-
<raffytaffy> what lol
<raffytaffy> thats odd
<raffytaffy> not as odd as my ISP refusing to give me MY MTU
<Jonty> Is User-mode linux available on (K)Ubuntu?
<AmyRose> Arwen: Sure Beryl and Compiz are just eye-candy ;P
<Jonty> Is User-mode linux available on (K)Ubuntu and if not, is it wise to use the debian package?
<Arwen> AmyRose, nah, they make your desktop look more elegant :-\
<AmyRose> Arwen: That's my definition of "eye candy"
<Arwen> and the programmable hotkeys and accessibility features are nice
<raffytaffy> :)
<AmyRose> oh, true
<tmarkey> hey.
<eth01> btw ive installed kubuntu
<foxwoods> any more connections go down?
<eth01> theres a theme which i like bt the damn theme wont change into my wallpaper?
<eth01> Tuxwin-0
* Arwen thinks the kubuntu default theme is nasty... GAH, PURPLE
<eth01> yea
<Arwen> Ubuntu's isn't much better :-\
<Arwen> BROWN....
<eth01> yea
<eth01> well who knows?
<Tm_T> Arwen: stop leaning to shift ;)
<Arwen> Tm_T, it's the intensity with which I dislike purple and brown...
* Arwen wants to know what sane person designed the theme..
<klerfayt_> commercial repo for edgy is? deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<Tm_T> Arwen: ...
<Tm_T> klerfayt_: s/dapper/edgy/
<Arwen> Tm_T, hmm?
<raffytaffy> hmm i need to find me a good kubutu logo
<n8k99> raffytaffy: look on the wiki
<raffytaffy> ok
<Arwen> kubuntu has its own wiki?
<bill_k> threre are kubuntu logos in the examples folder too
<bill_k> there*
<n8k99> it is shared with the ubutnu wiki
<Ashfire908> do i need one off all the stuff here? archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase
<PF-Away> is it possible to easily clear out old config files?
<Ashfire908> *to use the kde desktop
<PF-Away> as in, not "purge" everything manually?
<ins-dragonclaw> hey, are kubuntu users free to use the logos wherever they want?
<PF-Away> ins-dragonclaw: they might be copyrighted by their artists
<ins-dragonclaw> but what if the usage was non-profit?
<n8k99> ins-dragonclaw: there are guidelines to using the logos
<ins-dragonclaw> n8k99: where are they?
<n8k99> hangon
<firecrotch> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ins-dragonclaw> still hanging...
<PF-Away> !logo
<n8k99> still loading ....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> !info mysql-devel
<PF-Away> !logos
<ubotu> Package mysql-devel does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ins-dragonclaw> ubotu has a problem...
<firecrotch> Anyone know where I can get the mysql headers?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<Ashfire908> hello?
<ins-dragonclaw> hello Ashfire908
<ins-dragonclaw> What are you trying to do?
<abortd_> Lynoure: u around?
<Tm_T> !away | bill_k
<ubotu> bill_k: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Tm_T> abortd_: what's up?
<aaron_> ok this is getting wierd so adept crapped out with 36 updates to go out of 908
<bill_k> Tm_T: thanks. still learning all the etiquite....
<aaron_> and now I gotta run apt-get upgrade
<AbortD> needed to talk to her fr a sec
<bill_k> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aaron_> and hopefully that will fix the problem
<Lynoure> AbortD: yes.
<AbortD> were u the one that tried o help me with my keyboard?
<Lynoure> AbortD: Your keyboard got better?
<Tm_T> :)
<AbortD> :) i bough a new one
<AbortD> bought
<AbortD> and speakers too while i was at it hah
<Lynoure> AbortD: :) So it was a hardware problem.
<AbortD> good speakers too
<AbortD> yeah
<AbortD> i freaked out
<Ashfire908> sorry
<Lynoure> AbortD: understandable.
<Ashfire908> [02:05:41 PM]  <Ashfire908> do i need one off all the stuff here? archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebase
<Ashfire908> [02:05:55 PM]  <Ashfire908> *to use the kde desktop
<AbortD> me without a keyboard is like missing my left arm
<KaoticEvil> hmmm. Kopete wont go online
<Lynoure> AbortD: I switched to dvorak last summer and my did I feel helpless at 9 wpm :)
<ins-dragonclaw> Ashfire908: what are you running? ubuntu?
<raffytaffy> it amazes me how many ppl ...once they install kubuntu..dont relize that the speakers are set to "mute" and they think their audio is borked hehe
<AbortD> :P
<Tm_T> Ashfire908: how about installing kubuntu-desktop ?
<AbortD> dvorak?
<NamShub> does digg.com slow down firefox to an almost halt for everyone or is it just me?
<Lynoure> AbortD: actually, must have been like 4 wpm.  Dvorak is an alternative keyboard layout.
<AbortD> these speakers are so much better
<PF-Away> konqueror rocks
<ins-dragonclaw> amen, PF-Away
<AbortD> Lynoure: oh hehe that sucks i like this keyboard better anyways i guess some keys i dont think will work
<Tm_T> PF-Away: you're away?
<AbortD> it has 3 power buttons or something
<ins-dragonclaw> indeed he is
<AbortD> one to wake up
<Ashfire908> sorry again
<Lynoure> AbortD: multimedia keys?
<AbortD> one to sleep and one to power on and off
<PF-Away> Tm_T: i'm supposed to be washing some clothes
<ins-dragonclaw> lol...
<AbortD> Lynoure: power keys
<Ashfire908> i'm currently unable to use ubuntu online
<Lynoure> AbortD: have you tried all the keyboard models in the settings?
<Tm_T> PF-Away: anyway, you shouldn't use public away here ;)
<AbortD> hm nope
<PF-Away> Tm_T: not using public away
<PF-Away> using one of my two registered nicks;)
<Lynoure> AbortD: it would be possible to set it as shortcut, if nothing else, I bet.
<AbortD> this is a cheapo keyboard i think Lynoure :P
<Ashfire908> since i connect in an odd way (using a RAZR's modem in packet mode via a USB cable
<AbortD> where are these setting?
<ins-dragonclaw> is it possible to bind the Windows key to open the K Menu somehow?
<Tm_T> PF-Away: hmm, so you're not going to switch back and forth your nick?
<Ashfire908> I have ubuntu with gnome
<PF-Away> Tm_T: nope
<raffytaffy> is kubuntu forums gonna get rss feeds?
<ins-dragonclaw> Ashfire908: I'm using a Sony Ericsson k750i via USB :)
<PF-Away> i'll rather go and wash those clothes;)
<AbortD> Ashfire908:  #ubuntu
<Tm_T> PF-Away: ok then, just checking :)
<Arwen> * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned). :-(
<ins-dragonclaw> geez, PF-Away and Tm_T keep winking at eachother...
<AbortD> Arwen: what did you do to get banned :
<Tm_T> ins-dragonclaw: so?
<Ashfire908> ins-dragonclaw, how did you get it to work?
<AbortD> :
<Lynoure> ins-dragonclaw: yes, I bet. Checked at System Settings ->Keyboard->Shortcuts?
<AbortD> :)
<ins-dragonclaw> nothing...
<Arwen> AbortD, called Seveas an arrogant bastard :-\
<Arwen> AbortD, it's been five months now :-) :-) :-)
<n8k99> ins-dragonclaw:  http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy
<ins-dragonclaw> Ashfire908: KPPP and a little prayer
<n8k99> ins-dragonclaw: sorry took so long
<AbortD> Arwen: haha i was akilled for running my mouth in ubuntu
<Tm_T> Arwen: #ubuntu-ops if you need some change for that
<ins-dragonclaw> that's ok, n8k99
<AmyRose> !offtopic | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<AbortD> now its over with
<Lynoure> AbortD: yours are at System settings -> Regional -> Keyboard layout -> Keyboard model
<Arwen> Tm_T, actually, I'm banned from #ubuntu-ops too
<Arwen> :-\
<AbortD> thanks Lynoure
<Lynoure> AbortD: even if it does not have an exact match, makes sense to try similar ones...
<Tm_T> Arwen: I assume there's reason for that then
<AbortD> Lynoure:  im not seeing "Sytem Setting"
<Lynoure> AbortD: and there is a shortcut slot for shutdown, see the path I gave to ins-dragonclaw
<Arwen> Tm_T, actually, all I ever did in #ubuntu-ops was ask about why I got banned....
<AmyRose> Maybe it's cuz you're using Windows
<Lynoure> AbortD: it or something similar should be in kmenu
<ins-dragonclaw> "System Settings", right above "Actions:
<Lynoure> AbortD: I'm in feisty so the names are not 100% accurate but should get you there
<AbortD> ahhh
<jarn> I'm trying to install Nexuiz but there seems to be a problem with the versions... It says "nexuiz: Depends: nexuiz-data (>= 2.2.3-1) but 2.2.3-1~edgy1 is installed." So it looks like the required version is installed but it doesn't like it because of the ~edgy1
<Arwen> huh, not banned from #ubuntu-ops anymore, yay
<Arwen> jarn, ow, file a bug
<Arwen> jarn, in the meantime, just download nexuiz from nexuiz.sourceforge.net
<jarn> Arwen: Eh, I didn
<bill_k> Tm_T: cool, i didn't know about /away
<[miles] > evening #kubuntu
<blue|palm> When is the feisty release date?
<jarn> Arwen: How do I file a bug?
* [miles]  is well impressed with 7.04 beta...
<Tm_T> blue|palm: 19.4.
<[miles] > but anyone managed to get VMware server installed? VirtualBox installed easy as pie
<Ashfire908> where can i get KPPP
<Arwen> jarn, huh... dunno, it's somewhere on launchpad.net
<blue|palm> Tm_T: thanks
<Arwen> Ashfire908, in apt...
<raffytaffy> i have a bug to file to.speaking of bugs...everytime i load up feisty...then i reboot into edgy...my clock is 5 hours ahead
<ins-dragonclaw> Lynoure: nope, there's nothing in the shortcuts about the K Meny
<AbortD> Lynoure: yeah im not seeing the brand
<ins-dragonclaw> Menu*
<Ashfire908> i'm not on linux right now
<ins-dragonclaw> ooh okay we're overloading her...
<Ashfire908> where can i get the .deb
<blue|palm> Cana nyone here who has used kubuntu feisty beta tell me what is new (big changes) I saw the ubuntu changelist what with the windows transfer wizard and a couple of other stuff
<Arwen> Ashfire908, packages.ubuntu.com
<blue|palm> But i cant seem to find a kubuntu changelist
<AbortD> Lynoure: how do i setup the shortcuts?
<PF-Away> jarn: purge and update
<jarn> PF-Away: Purge what?
<Ashfire908> where can i get the .deb for KPPP
<Lynoure> AbortD: if you want to bind windows key on it's own, first check it is not on the modifier key list
<PF-Away> jarn: nexuiz-data
<Tm_T> Ashfire908: just use adept for that
* NightBird attempts to hibernate his his laptop...
<Arwen> jarn, you could do a force version if that helps
<PF-Away> AbortD: I don't think it's possible in KDE
<NightBird> lets see if it works in feisty...
<blue|palm> Can anyone tell me how to fix the the problem where your usb drives dont automount? Im in kubuntu edgy
* AmyRose sometimes feels like she is the only Linux user who has no use for Windows compatibility....
<PF-Away> at least that's what one of the devs told me
<NightBird> well... it's down... let's see if it will be able to come back up..
<KaoticEvil> AbortD: what are you trying to do?
<eth01> how do i install bitlbee?
<KaoticEvil> use your multimedia keys?
<Ashfire908> i'm not on linux right now
<Ashfire908> i'm not on linux right now
<Ashfire908> i'm not on linux right now
<PF-Away> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Lynoure> AbortD: actually, might be that the Windows scheme would have that as is.
<PF-Away> !paste | Ashfire908
<ubotu> Ashfire908: please see above
<n8k99> AmyRose: i'm with you
<AbortD> Lynoure: huh?
<jarn> PF-Away: It still does the same thing.
<AmyRose> n8k99: Yay!
<jarn> Arwen: How do I do that?
<blue|palm> AmyRose: there are some cases where specialist software (think guitarists and guitarPro :) ) is required... Im a guitarist btw...
<Arwen> jarn, dunno, it should be an option in adept (advanced mode maybe?), I come from Ubuntu, so I don't know
<NightBird> hm.... doesn't look like it liked coming back up from hibernation...
<KaoticEvil> AbortD: what are you trying to do with keyboard shortcuts?
<ins-dragonclaw> * AmyRose sometimes feels like she is the only Linux user who has no use for Windows compatibility.... <--- you're not the only one that feels like that... lol
<n8k99> AmyRose: i am looking forward to a handwriting recognition app for linux'
<AbortD> KaoticEvil: make 3 keys that are meant to wake up , sleep and power
<AmyRose> Arwen: I just install Synaptic
<AbortD> work
* n8k99 prefers using pen tablet over mouse & keyboard
<blue|palm> AmyRose: we will all get there eventually... linux heaven... sniff sniff :)
<Arwen> AmyRose, uh... that doesn't sound efficient, lol
<Arwen> :-\
* AmyRose can't write neatly and can type about 45wpm
<AmyRose> actually, more
<blue|palm> AmyRose: this aint a handwriting vs typing debate :)
<AmyRose> blue|palm: I know.
<blue|palm> AmyRose: we want ALL software for linux :) and handwriting recognition that works (actually anywhere) would be cool
<AmyRose> Arwen: It may not be efficient, but I prefer to use the better tool
<Arwen> hmm
<blue|palm> AmyRose: you have to agree, wine is an amazing software miracle :)
<AmyRose> Adept sucks. I'm sorry, but they need to do a lot of work on it
<Arwen> blue|palm, only, wine doesn't exactly work...
<blue|palm> Arwen: I know...
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<AmyRose> blue|palm: True. I was referring more to "Windows file transfer wizards" though
<KaoticEvil> AbortD: you might look at this --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuLaptopButtons i know its for laptops, but it covers the sleep/suspend/shut down buttons
<Arwen> AmyRose, is there a command to tell synaptic to run in non-interactiv emode?
<AmyRose> Arwen: Why?
<blue|palm> AmyRose: ah i see :)
<Arwen> AmyRose, dunno, I don't wanna click on "refresh" and "all upgrades"
<AmyRose> Arwen: I don't think there is, sorry
<blue|palm> Arwen: use update-notifier
<blue|palm> Arwen: add it to your kde autostart, its an amazing little tool
<AmyRose> blue|palm: I use it for XWE because I edit character files for a Doom-based Sonic game http://www.srb2.org
<Arwen> blue|palm, what's the syntax?
<KaoticEvil> Arwen: sudo apto-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Arwen> KaoticEvil, I know I know... I want a gui though :-\
<Arwen> even if it is just a progress bar
<blue|palm> Arwen: sudo apt-get install update-notifier
<porkchop_1> Hi I am about to install the newest feisty beta on an AMD 64x2 system...It has windows X64 on an IDE drive... and 2 SATA drives for DATA... Must I unplug the SATA drives before installing? TIA :)
<AmyRose> blue|palm: You know what's funny, though? XWE runs better in Wine than it does on my friend's XP machine ;P
<KaoticEvil> Arwen: for just getting updates?
<ins-dragonclaw> poor Arwen's getting swamped...
<blue|palm> AmyRose: haha
<blue|palm> AmyRose: that is funny
<Arwen> blue|palm, no no no..... the command to get it to perform actions, can I do update-notifier install package?
<Arwen> KaoticEvil, :-\
<blue|palm> Arwen: no... update-notifier is an automated update utility, thats all
<tmbg> porkchop_1, you get to choose which disk to install to during the install.
<blue|palm> Arwen: you need to use apt-get or aptitude
<blue|palm> Arwen: to install
<Arwen> just wondering, because when all those config tools fetch stuff from apt, it pops up a synaptic-like box..
<tmbg> and it will also let you partition some space off of a disk if needbe and install in that.
<|okapi014> hello to all!
<tmbg> so I have obsd on a scsi disk, windows on first half of an ide disk, and kubuntu on the second half of it.
<porkchop_1> blue|palm,  will GRUB load properly? windows has a hard time doing its bootloader when I have the sata pluged in.. Thank you BTW :)
<blue|palm> Can anyone assist in the fixing of my kde automount for usb devices deciding to stop working... manual mounting is getting really irritating
<AmyRose> Hello |okapi014
<|okapi014> How can I mount a usb drive? Anyone can help?
<blue|palm> porkchop_1: did i help you or something?
<Arwen> blue|palm, huh, it was as easy as synaptic --non-interactive...
<blue|palm> Arwen: lol ok
<porkchop_1> omg sorry I ment, <tmbg>
<blue|palm> porkchop_1: lol its ok
* porkchop_1 has had too much coffee
<blue|palm> hehe
<AbortD> KaoticEvil: im sorry but i hate that page
<n8k99> porkchop_1: no such thing
<tmbg> porkchop_1, what do you mean will GRUB work properly?
<blue|palm> Can anyone tell me how to fix the automounting of usb drives... anyone?
<tmbg> it added entries for both partitions on my IDE drive. I'm sure I could add one to at least attempt to boot bsd on the scsi disk.
<porkchop_1> with the M$ bootloader it will not see other OS's if I have the SATA pluged in
<KaoticEvil> AbortD: why?
<porkchop_1> I have a feeling you guys are more advanced than them :)
<blue|palm> tmbg: do you have any experience with inserting an ide drive into a kubuntu based machine?
<KaoticEvil> AbortD: xev can help you get the keycodes.. then its just a matter of setting up the keys
<Arwen> porkchop_1, that means it will see them if you don't have the SATA drive plugged in?
<eXistenZ> I'm trying to search for some wallpaper I had (and deleted by mistaked). =/
<Arwen> porkchop_1, and btw, it's MS, not M$
<blue|palm> tmbg: I mean that kubuntu is already one
<blue|palm> tmbg: I mean that kubuntu is already on*
<eXistenZ> It is called 3depthinsolitude, if anyone have it
<tmbg> blue|palm, after install? no.
<AbortD> KaoticEvil: where do i set these keys at?
<porkchop_1> Arwen, yes
<blue|palm> tmbg: yes after install, try as i might i couldnt get it to work :(
<Arwen> porkchop_1, err, do you have SATA drivers installed on your Windows partition?
<porkchop_1> sure
<porkchop_1> on both of them
<porkchop_1> x64 and 43 bit XP
<porkchop_1> 32 ^^
<KaoticEvil> AbortD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KDEMultimediaKeys has instructions for setting up extra keys
<Arwen> wait, Windows sees your linux install? that makes no sense....
<eXistenZ> Does anyone have a nice gif wallpaper?
<porkchop_1> 0o
<KaoticEvil> 43 bit? whoa :P
<tmbg> if grub is on whatever disk the bios boot first, I don't see how it would care about the sata disks.
<porkchop_1> cool :)
<porkchop_1> this is exciteing
<AbortD> screw it its not that important to me
* porkchop_1 breaks another spellchecker
<ins-dragonclaw> uh-huh
<KaoticEvil> AbortD: it's not really that difficult... it takes some effort on your part, but only once
<Arwen> eXistenZ, why the hell do you want gif?
<tmbg> I wonder if t hat was coffee.... or CRYSTAL METH. ;)
<Arwen> eXistenZ, PNG at least.... and why not JPEG?
<porkchop_1> lol
<Lynoure> If I try to walk through desktops with kb shortcut, I get only two desktops out of 6. What could be the cause?
<ins-dragonclaw> eXistenZ: get K3Dmatrix screensaver, run it and take a screenshot
<porkchop_1> I hate drugs, other than coffee, and Viagra
<Arwen> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> Lynoure: Use System Settings > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Lynoure> ins-dragonclaw: I am.
<ins-dragonclaw> set "Walk Through Desktops" to <whatever>
<ins-dragonclaw> I use Ctrl+Tab
<ins-dragonclaw> and Ctrl+Shift+Tab for (Reverse)
<Lynoure> ins-dragonclaw: but with those very things I get just 2 out of 6
<ins-dragonclaw> I get all 6
<NightBird> woo! my ethernet 0 network connection is no longer quantum!
<ins-dragonclaw> hold in ctrl and tab
<ins-dragonclaw> tab away* i mean
<ins-dragonclaw> works like alt+tab, but for desktops
<Ayabara2> what do you guys use for photo management? digikam, picasa, something else?
<porkchop_1> How do I make so my wife cant delete my porn URL bookmarks?
<ins-dragonclaw> oO
<Arwen> porkchop_1, uh.... you fail
<porkchop_1> chmod?
<fyrmedic> anyone know how to get DVD's working. I can see as much as the entry video's up to the menu then it shuts down.
<ninHero> porkchop_1: use a livecd lol
<Arwen> porkchop_1, first off, get your own user account... then nobody can touch your profile
<porkchop_1> lol, just jokeing
<raffytaffy> buy her a computer and dont let her use yours
<ins-dragonclaw> fyrmedic: do you have the proper decoders?
<Arwen> and two, yeah, livecd
<ins-dragonclaw> and you guys get serious about this O.O
<Arwen> and three, use tor to look at your kiddie pr0n....
<Lynoure> ins-dragonclaw: it worked faultily with win+tab (it was empty by default) and correctly with win+tab, though nothing seemed to be using the latter. any idea why?
<ins-dragonclaw> Arwen!
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, you never know, he mighta been serious
<ins-dragonclaw> ...and so are you
<fyrmedic> ins-dragonclaw; I assume so. I have tried to find all of the decoders I could.
<ins-dragonclaw> Lynoure: Win+Tab also screwed up on mine, so I'm using Ctrl+TAb
<porkchop_1> she is the kiddie porn one.. she has all kinds of photos of highschool swim teams, and underware ads
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, what, it's common sense
<ins-dragonclaw> no, it's "Taking Tech Support Too Far"
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, hah, wintab doesn't look that elegant here, so I don't use it :-\
<Lynoure> ins-dragonclaw: interesting. :) Thanks.
<ins-dragonclaw> yw
<Lynoure> Arwen: I was too lazy to make it look like a debian key :)
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, what, it's good security advice
<Jonty> Does anyone here have any experience with Xen?
<ins-dragonclaw> and i like the alt-tab and ctrl-tab function better here
<Arwen> Lynoure, lol - I still call my "super" key a winkey :-\
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, ctrl+tab?
<Alonea> allo
<eXistenZ> Arwen: I had a nice wallpaper called 3depthinsolitude. I'm trying to find it again
<eXistenZ> I just cannot get it out of my mind =/
<ins-dragonclaw> MS should create a security layer for IE which measures the 'Arousal Index' for any given page. Then you can set the percentage at which it starts filtering pictures and words
<raffytaffy> =))
<Lynoure> ins-dragonclaw: Any idea how this twisted thing decides on their order?
<raffytaffy> now thats funny!
<ins-dragonclaw> Arwen: I manually configured ctrl-tab
<ins-dragonclaw> Lynoure:
<ins-dragonclaw> the window you opened last floats to the top
<porkchop_1> thanks guys, im ready  to install, thank you all for your help
<Lynoure> ins-dragonclaw: now it 1-6-3-5-2-4
<ins-dragonclaw> tab down to 2 and release
<Lynoure> ins-dragonclaw: but desktops do not float
<ins-dragonclaw> when you tab again, it'll be at the top
<ins-dragonclaw> in the wintab menu, i mean
<Lynoure> oh, that way
<ins-dragonclaw> yep
<Lynoure> annoying...
<foxwoods> anyone know about wireless?
<Lynoure> I want thing not to move on their own.
<ins-dragonclaw> but ctrl-tab will immediately take you back to your last window
<ins-dragonclaw> so i find it OK
* Lynoure swore off "anyone" questions
<ins-dragonclaw> hell Lynoure, this is LINUX. there -has- to be a setting for it
<|okapi014> How can I mount a usb drive? Anyone can help?
<raffytaffy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<foxwoods> after three tries to see if anyone knows, without saying anyone, you start to use 'anyone' a bit more.
<aaron_> guess what folks
<aaron_> edgy works
<aaron_> I got it
<eth01> libglib-dev << where can i get this? ?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<aaron_> I had to let adept do all the work
<raffytaffy> !libglib-dev
<Arwen> eth01, apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libglib-dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aaron_> kernel 2.6.17
<Arwen> eth01, you probably also want libglade2-dev
<aaron_> ok so now all I gotta do is figure out how to enable opengl
<aaron_> I really need help with this
<eth01> thnks ok
<ins-dragonclaw> Coming back to the "Arousal Security System" (Hereinafter referred to as 'ASS'), the system should be able to decode the meaning behind pictures and words in at least the official language for every country around the world.
<ins-dragonclaw> This means that the ASS will take international collaboration to create, and probably a period of 5 to 10 years. The popularity of the ASS will no doubt be strengthened by copyright organisations and other concerned groups, and MS might very well secure funding from the Government.
<ins-dragonclaw> However, there will be a major flaw in the ASS. Since it's programmed to look at context, it will permanently block the Microsoft site - among others - because it makes references to "New Anti-Porn Filter: ASS". We can therefore conclude that porn will always be a part of the Internet.
<ins-dragonclaw> And that we can do nothing about it.
* f0ntsix^afk is back.
<ins-dragonclaw> oh my word that was so pointless...
<LjL> !away > f0ntsix    (f0ntsix, see the private message from Ubotu) | please fix that
<firecrotch> !phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<raffytaffy> webmin is good way to do php admin
<Jonty> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<raffytaffy> any of you guys run *buntu on a xeon chip?
<KaoticEvil> anyone used the Edgy -> Feisty upgrade tool yet?
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: Except webmin isn't available for Ubuntu anymore
<firecrotch> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<raffytaffy> firecrotch: i compiled it
<LjL> no because i didn't read the topic, so i just upgraded manually :P
<KaoticEvil> lol
<raffytaffy> i dont restrict myself to only .debs from sources
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: Figured as much.  I couldn't get it to compile though
<Jonty> I've been following the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XenVirtualMachine/XenOnUbuntuEdgy. However, when I try to boot with grub it compains that /boot/xen-3.0-i386.gz doesn't exist, which is true. Help?
<raffytaffy> firecrotch: as i recall...the webmin from repos installed without creating a proper login
<raffytaffy> thus couldnt be even used
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: I had no no issues when it was in the repos, since I eneabled root
<raffytaffy> ahh ok
<raffytaffy> i dont like to use root unless i need to
<zorglu_> q. i setting up a kubuntu box, and the font in firefox are ugly, while they are very nice everywhere i look on the system, any suggestion on a possible fix ?
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: Do you know an alternative to webmin?
<raffytaffy> firecrotch : not offhand i dont
<raffytaffy> !phpadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firecrotch> I got phpmyadmin installed, I need tools for setting up FTP, Bind, etc
<raffytaffy> firecrotch: what is the error you get when trying to compile webmin
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: I don't recall the exact error :(
<raffytaffy> firecrotch : i think u simply dont have all dependencies met.
<firecrotch> raffytaffy:  Probably
<aaron_> ok so I tried to start Quake 3 and it crashed out and looked like my monitor was like zoomed in and I could like move around
<raffytaffy> aaron_ : i know how to fix that
<zorglu_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2181947 <- found my answer in the forum :)
<aaron_> how
<giri_> anyone from czech republic here?
<aaron_> raffy taffy how please I love you if you can
<raffytaffy> look at this topic i make on forum .....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203443
<raffytaffy> i had this issue with doom 3
<raffytaffy> but it use same engine
<aaron_> ok thanks
<Ashfire908> ins-dragonclaw, could you help me with my phone
<ins-dragonclaw> Ashfire908: I'm no expert, but I can try.
<ins-dragonclaw> You have a Motorola RAZR, right?
<Ashfire908> yes
<Ashfire908> i need the password
<ins-dragonclaw> woah ok - which password where?
<giri_> is there any issue with surround sound in fiesty?
<giri_> i got some issue with it
<ins-dragonclaw> the only two passwords you need are your root password and the password you use to connect to the internet via the phone
<ins-dragonclaw> you should know both
<eth01> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) << any1 know?
<ins-dragonclaw> eth01: wait a while
<ins-dragonclaw> did you run as sudo?
<eth01> yeh
<aaron_> ok so I didnt get that
<ins-dragonclaw> ok. maybe something else is using it, then
<eth01> apitutude
<aaron_> how does a linux noob fix this
<eth01> sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev
<raffytaffy> aaron: u have to edit your xorg.conf
<raffytaffy> from 16bpp to 24bpp
<Ashfire908> the password you use to connect to the internet via the phone
<aaron_> how do I do that
<raffytaffy> and add the modes i specified on the bottom of that post
<raffytaffy> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ins-dragonclaw> does the internet on your phone work?
<ins-dragonclaw> or sudo kwrite if you're on kubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> like the channel name suggests
<eth01> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<Ashfire908> yes
<Arwen> aaron_, try reinstalling your nvidia drivers
<raffytaffy> i got used to gedit *shrugs*
* Ashfire908 has Alltel
<aaron_> not using nvidia lol
<Ashfire908> *come and get you love*
<ins-dragonclaw> Here's a problem for you, Ashfire908 - I'm in south africa
<Ashfire908> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> forgive me if i know NOTHING about your mobile carrier?
<ins-dragonclaw> mhmm
<aaron_> ok it says it is default 24
<Ashfire908> where can i find the password
<raffytaffy> what is your screen reolution?
<raffytaffy> what X what
<Ashfire908> where is the password usally
<aaron_> 1280x1024
<ins-dragonclaw> but do you even need a password to connect? usually GRPS profiles don't need passwords
<ins-dragonclaw> under your internet settings
<Ashfire908> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm trying to remember the RAZR menu...
<Ashfire908> one sec, brb
<raffytaffy> 1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480
<raffytaffy> make it look like that
<Arwen> aaron_, if you're not using nvidia and you run linux, you fail
<ins-dragonclaw> Web browser > Settings > Profiles. Something like that
<Arwen> end.of.story
<raffytaffy> under Depth 24
<aaron_> arwen I use what I got
<aaron_> it says that
<VividHazE> Hey everyone i'm trying to rip audio from my CD's and make them MP3's but all I can do is make .ogg files when I try to use lame it says it can't, how do I do this???
<raffytaffy> then your problem lies in your ati driver
<ins-dragonclaw> VividHazE: install the lame encoder
<heslar> hello...am i here?
<aaron_> ok so ATI is the problem
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: even the webmin .deb package won't install
<Arwen> VividHazE, use Vorbis instead..... MP3s suck
<raffytaffy> firecrotch : compile it
<aaron_> so this os is not compatible with ati then
<ins-dragonclaw> but not all portable devices can play ogg
<zorglu_> i got the most complex audio system ever :)
<Arwen> aaron_, well, it's ATi that's not compatible with Linux
<raffytaffy> aaron_: i mean you will have to play with ati settings
<uciu> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, I suggest getting one that can :-\
<aaron_> ok
<aaron_> so what are the ati settings
<raffytaffy> but i use nvidia so i cant really tell u much about ati
<ins-dragonclaw> Arwen: I. Am. In. Africa.
<ins-dragonclaw> The rules are different here
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, hell, AAC ftw if you don't like Vorbis, anything's better than MP3 :-\
<VividHazE> Arwen ins-dragonclaw : I need MP3 my bro wants them as MP3.  I selected lame and it installed but its still not working
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, wha?
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<raffytaffy> i like FLAC
<Arwen> VividHazE, slower but easier way - rip to FLAC, use lame from the command line to transcode
<Arwen> problem solved
<ins-dragonclaw> wait
<ins-dragonclaw> rip to ogg
<ins-dragonclaw> then there's a perl script to encode the lot
<raffytaffy> use sound converter if u have to
<ins-dragonclaw> but you need lame
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, NO, that measn that you have horrific sounding files
<VividHazE> ok...
<ins-dragonclaw> Tell -that- to my Linkin Park
<ins-dragonclaw> sounds as good as the original OGGs
<Ashfire908> no password neede
<ins-dragonclaw> Ashfire908: Ok
<VividHazE> well i'll make the oggs here anyway any chance you could give me a link to a place to explain how to do all this converting
<Arwen> well, to each his own, I NEVER transcode lossy files and think whoever wrote on the wiki that you should needs to be shot :-\
<Ashfire908> the pass it was sending was literaly **********
<VividHazE> i suck at this linux stuff but i hate windows
<VividHazE> I'd rather half use linux than use windows
<ins-dragonclaw> Arwen: I only did it because I needed it for an older MP3 player
<Arwen> VividHazE, OS X? :-)
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, now Ashfire908 - is your phone plugged in?
<VividHazE> Haven't the money for OSX apple computer right now
<VividHazE> :P
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, ah well, I guess if you're using earphones, you won't notice the diff
<AbortD> VividHazE: there is no reason to convert
<AbortD> VividHazE: amarok supports mp3s
<Ashfire908> i know the rest of the info
<VividHazE> its for my bro to use on his windows computer and his iPod, does ogg work in that?
<AbortD> VividHazE: there is no reason to convert
<AbortD> VividHazE: amarok supports mp3s
<ins-dragonclaw> I sure hope you're running Kubuntu, Ashfire908. I'm hazy on how to use wvdial
<Arwen> VividHazE, iPod, no - Windows? yes
<Ashfire908> lol
<Ashfire908> haha
<AbortD> why convert?
<Arwen> hell, iPods don't do MP3, they lossy transcode them to AAC...
<AbortD> to be l33t?
<VividHazE> I can't get grip to make mp3's, what program makes mp3?
<Ashfire908> i just stuck a powerful magnit to my lcd screen
<ins-dragonclaw> O.o
<LjL> there *is* a reason to convert, patents. of course, it's stupid to convert *from* MP3 *to* OGG. if you have MP3, keep it
<ins-dragonclaw> well, that's it
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, you'd have to be braindead to not know how to use wvdial.... "wvdial"
<AbortD> im gonna go shoot my self you all have fun
<ins-dragonclaw> the phone is dead
<ins-dragonclaw> my work is done
<LjL> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<AbortD> ins-dragonclaw: tell my mom and dad i love them
<ins-dragonclaw> Arwen - last time i tried my DNS didn't work
<ins-dragonclaw> so i use KPPP
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, I don't have a dialup line, so I'm happy
<ins-dragonclaw> also, wvdial doesn't have bandwidth monitors (that I can see)
<heslar> how can i compile my sources from Pascal in Kubuntu 6.0.6?
<ins-dragonclaw> AbortD: Sure.
<LjL> !find pascal
* Arwen used to use Intel 537EP winmodem drivers and everything died.....
<AbortD> !amarok | VividHazE
<ubotu> Found: gpc, gpc-2.1-3.4, gpc-2.95, libhdate-pascal
<ubotu> VividHazE: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<LjL> heslar: gpc
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: Okay, I used the setup.sh script that comes with it, but browsing to http://my.ip.add.ress:10000  gives me an error that an unexpected message was sent
<heslar> thanks
<firecrotch> raffytaffy: Oh wait, nevermind, I was using https
<ins-dragonclaw> I think Ashfire908 died...
<ins-dragonclaw> must have been that magnet
<LjL> of fp-compiler heslar, pick your choice
<LjL> s/of/or/
<Ashfire908> no
<ins-dragonclaw> heheh
<Ashfire908> i'm here
<raffytaffy> firecrotch : its not supposed to be your IP addy in there....just http://hostname:10000
<ins-dragonclaw> quickly run "sudo dmesg | grep tty"
<ins-dragonclaw> what do you get?
<LjL> fp-compiler seems to aim at Turbo Pascal compatibility heslar, while i suppose gpc would generate quite optimized code, being a gcc frontend
<ins-dragonclaw> try http://localhost:10000
<frojnd> can someone helop me with lm sensors. It can't detect it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12044/
<raffytaffy> yes or that^^
<heslar> ok, i must go out, bye and thanks
<ins-dragonclaw> lol^^
<LjL> frojnd: try doing "sudo modprobe i2c-dev" first
<firecrotch> Alright, I got it installed.  Thanks raffytaffy
<raffytaffy> :)
<raffytaffy> now give me ssh and your password muhahahaha
<ins-dragonclaw> errr
<ins-dragonclaw> or not
<ins-dragonclaw> NO
<ins-dragonclaw> :D
<VividHazE> Does anyone know if the new version of ubuntu/kubuntu will automatically support nForce 6 LAN and sound?
<Arwen> VividHazE, uh, automatically? only if the drivers arefree
<frojnd> LjL: the same output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12044/
<Arwen> why the hell do you have an nvidia motherboard?
<VividHazE> because I suck
<VividHazE> :)
<Arwen> hehe
<ins-dragonclaw> oO
<LjL> frojnd: no further advice sorry
<raffytaffy> nvidia makes mobos?
<VividHazE> i read about recompiling the kernel but i'd need the restricted-modules and with no internet and no spare NIC card and no money i'm stuck
<VividHazE> I had to install Fedora Core 6 on my desktop because it had the drivers in it automatically but its more annoying to set up everything because I don't have a clue about Fedora
<VividHazE> I barely have a clue about kubuntu
<eth01> right guys. how do i do updates on my box
<ins-dragonclaw> lol....
<Ayabara2> are there other good music players than amarok that comes with an equalizer?
<ins-dragonclaw> Oo
<raffytaffy> xmms
<ins-dragonclaw> Kaffeine?
<ins-dragonclaw> xmms is an engine
<ins-dragonclaw> afaik
<raffytaffy> xmms is a music player
<VividHazE> I got Beryl working in Fedora though, that cube thing rocks
<VividHazE> ^_^
<Arwen> Ayabara2, there are others, but amarok has no equal
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> yeah
<Arwen> VividHazE, lol, transparent cube is better
<niles> hi
<VividHazE> definitely
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm on amarok 1.4.3 - i'm not looking back yet... :)
<VividHazE> I might actually start using the different desktops properly now
<raffytaffy> 1.4.5 is newest
<Arwen> ins-dragonclaw, but... the latest is 1.4.5
<KaoticEvil> Arwen: transparent cube with a rotating skydome is even better ;)
* Arwen will probably have to do a clean upgrade, too many unsupported repositories
<ins-dragonclaw> i know
<niles> is it possible to mount a sub directory from one device (/home/me), to an other device?
<VividHazE> I like the fire animation for unminimising
<Ashfire908> my downlaod are almost done, will then switch over to ubuntu and mess with the phone
<VividHazE> haha
<Arwen> KaoticEvil, rotating skydome? you mean animated right?
<ins-dragonclaw> I have the 1.4.5 .tar but I'm too lazy to build it...
<bronze_0_1> Hi all - is there a list of meta packages anywhere ?
<niles> rather than mounting / to the other device
<Ayabara2> Arwen, I have a problem with amarok. it freezes my computer when I build my collection :-/
<ins-dragonclaw> eina
<Arwen> Ayabara2, lol, that's so sad.... I feel your pain
<Ashfire908> ins-dragonclaw, how do i figure out the modem to use?
<fdoving> niles: yes, have a look at --bind and --move (#mount in konqueror address field)
<eth01> how do i run the adept updater?
<Arwen> Ashfire908, the modem? as in a real dial-up modem?
<ins-dragonclaw> GPRS modem
<niles> fdoving:  thanx pal
<Ashfire908> no
<Ashfire908> the phone's com port
<Arwen> huh... what kind of modem then?
<Ayabara2> Arwen, it warms me to hear that :-) , what other player with eq were you thinking about?
<fdoving> eth01: kmenu -> run command -> 'kdesu adept_updater'
<Arwen> Ayabara2, dunno, there's xmms and... vlc I guess...
<VividHazE> OMG Grip is actually starting to encode with MP3! WTF, I didn't do anything different this time O_o
<eth01> k thnks
<raffytaffy> xmms rocks
<Ashfire908> [03:23:07 PM]   NOTICE  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Arwen> VividHazE, ....let MP3 die already...
<Ashfire908> ins-dragonclaw, not in linux
<VividHazE> so whats so great about Vorbis?
<ins-dragonclaw> ohhh ... on windows?
* Ashfire908 is using Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 (Build 2600) ||               Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz || Memory: 414/511 MB
<raffytaffy> my samsung mp3 player supports OGG
<VividHazE> let me try vorbis then how do i encode with that in Grip?
<Arwen> VividHazE, it's way more efficient than MP3.... and it's FREE
<AbortD> WHY CONVERT TO OGG
<AbortD> WHY
<ins-dragonclaw> NOW he tells me...
<Arwen> and if you don't like Vorbis, use AAC....
<AbortD> F U AND OGG
<ins-dragonclaw> OGG is open source
<Arwen> AbortD, because the source file is cdda?
<LjL> AbortD: hey, calm down
<VividHazE> does vorbis work on MP3 players and windows and stuff?
<AbortD> i cant!
<ins-dragonclaw> both video and audio en/decoding
<AbortD> its stupid!
* Arwen pats AbortD on back
<AbortD> :
<Arwen> VividHazE, on Windows, yes
<LjL> AbortD: it's NOT stupid to rip a CD to Ogg. it's just stupid to convert an MP3 to Ogg
<AbortD> :|
<AbortD> oh
<Arwen> VividHazE, if it doesn't work on your audio player, then go get a real one
<AbortD> thats understandable
* AbortD hugs LjL
<waspius> exit
<LjL> AbortD, that's what more sensible people use Ogg Vorbis for. some people *do* convert MP3 to Ogg, but that's usually just because they don't understand the implications of lossy to lossy conversion
<VividHazE> Arwen: I hear that, I don't have one at all though, Do you recommend any MP3 player for when I do?
<fdoving> it's OK to convert mp3s to ogg if you do it for political reasons. like you don't want to use mp3 because it's patented.
<ins-dragonclaw> ohhkay. Ashfire908. To get the RAZR to work you're gonna have to install the modem
<AbortD> :P
<Arwen> VividHazE, not an "mp3 player", get a "portable audio device"
<ins-dragonclaw> but if your phone didn't come with a firmware cd i'm afraid you're stuck
<VividHazE> ahhhh
<AbortD> and lossy lossy is not flossy flossy
<VividHazE> ;)
<Arwen> that said, iPods with !rockbox are very good
<VividHazE> How about Creative Zens do they use vorbiss
<LjL> fdoving: it's still kind of stupid, isn't it... after all, you *are* still breaking (or not breaking, depends) the MP3 patents by decoding it in the first place (to convert it to Ogg). and you lose quality. and if you have an MP3-only player, you'll have to convert *back* to MP3 to listen to it while in the subway :P
<ins-dragonclaw> *processing*
<Arwen> VividHazE, Zen? I think so actually, one sec
<ins-dragonclaw> Try uploading an OGG to a Zen and see what happens. lol
<eth01> or mc donalds
<eth01> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<fdoving> LjL: if you buy an mp3 only player you probably don't care about the politics behind it all and you probably don't care what format it is as long as it plays.
<LjL> fdoving: that's true i suppose... so ditch the last part, but still
<Arwen> VividHazE, damn, looks like the answer is no
<LjL> anyway, anyone do what the heck they prefer
<LjL> just as long as they *understand* what lossy->lossy conversion implies
<ins-dragonclaw> I finally figured out why there are McDonalds restaurants all over the world - they're easy to start. All you need is a fax machine, a pair of scissors and a microwave. This also helps explain why their food tastes like cardboard...
<VividHazE> So any good portable audio devices besides iPod that are good for this type of thing?  I don't like iPods
<ins-dragonclaw> iRiver
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<raffytaffy> Samsung portable audio devices support OGG
<LjL> VividHazE, but are we so sure iPod *really* cannot play Ogg?
<LjL> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Ashfire908> bbl
<LjL> i haven't checked this out since i don't own an iPod, but wouldn't this support Vorbis?
<Arwen> VividHazE, http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/VorbisHardware
<Arwen> there's the list
<VividHazE> thanks Arwen
<fdoving> VividHazE: in addition to the url arwen pasted there is http://wiki.xiph.org/index.php/PortablePlayers
* ins-dragonclaw returns to his nest
<VividHazE> I'd love a look at all you guys bookmarks in your browsers I bet you've got thousands
<VividHazE> lol
<VividHazE> ^)^
<VividHazE> ^_^
<LjL> VividHazE: on iPod (and everything but Archoes), RockBox does support Vorbis - and a few other formats as well
<fdoving> VividHazE: mine is google.com :)
<LjL> so the site says
<Arwen> man, noscript is annoying, but it's needed to make tor useful...
<Arwen> is there a table of devies supporting flac?
<away-dragonclaw> !define devies
<fdoving> Arwen: http://flac.sourceforge.net/links.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about define devies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<away-dragonclaw> sorry can't help
<LjL> well rockbox supports flac, so iPod, iRiver and iAudio again, for starters :)
<Arwen> fdoving, thanks
<nick_> Need help, did i come to the right place?
<fdoving> nick_: let's hope so. ask your question and we'll see.
<ins-dragonclaw> no we can't help
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<nick_> ok...well i have sound truoubles in the latest kubuntu release. I am good at computers, but a total newb to linux
<ins-dragonclaw> mistimed there...
<ins-dragonclaw> try unmuting
<ins-dragonclaw> Konsole > Kmix > unmute
<nick_> i basically have no sound, kubuntu is not detecting my sound card
<ins-dragonclaw> ohh
<ins-dragonclaw> now THAT's new
<nick_> and the hole console shell thing is confusing me big time
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<nick_> i keep getting "denied" and such
<ins-dragonclaw> what sound card do you have?
<ins-dragonclaw> oh - prefix all your commands with " sudo "
<nick_> basic soundblaster 16
<ins-dragonclaw> or " kdesu " if it's a gui program that you're trying to run
<ins-dragonclaw> kubuntu should have picked it up when you installed. If not, there's not much I can to help
<sstchur> can anyone recommend a reasonably cheap (< $100) video card that can handle Beryl?
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm less than 1 week old in linux...
<VividHazE> is Ogg Vorbis better sound than mp3, or are you guys just against mp3 because its patented?
<ins-dragonclaw> better
<ins-dragonclaw> much much much better
<ins-dragonclaw> emphasis on 'much'
<nick_> This is the command line Im trying to folllow:
<VividHazE> sstchur I just recently got a Geforce FX 5200 running 1600x1200 for 70 and its runs beautifully, if that helps
<nick_> In a shell type these commands:
<nick_>  Make a directory to store the alsa source code in.
<fdoving> VividHazE: both better and i'm against mp3 because its patented.
<nick_>         cd /usr/src
<nick_>         mkdir alsa
<nick_>         cd alsa
<nick_>         cp /downloads/alsa-* .
<nick_>  Now unzip and install the alsa-driver package
<nick_>         bunzip2 alsa-driver-xxx
<nick_>         tar -xf alsa-driver-xxx
<nick_>         cd alsa-driver-xxx
<nick_>         ./configure --with-cards=sb16 --with-sequencer=yes;make;make install
<ins-dragonclaw> stop
<ins-dragonclaw> dont' flood the channel
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<shank> Hello all, does anyone know how to connect to this IRC channel? Thanks irc://thelinuxlink.net/techshow
<nick_> wow...i didnt know it went in individual posts lol
<VividHazE> use the pastebin
<ninHero> nick better use pastebin
<swaldick> is there anyone here that could help me with a fstab issues?
<ins-dragonclaw> everything under "Now unzip..." should be prefixed with sudo
<fdoving> !sound | nick_
<nick_> looked smaller in the browser
<ubotu> nick_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<aaron_> still not working
<eth01> we al make mistakes dont worry
<ins-dragonclaw> yep
<aaron_> is there a driver setting that I am not using right for xwindows
<swaldick> is there anyone here that could help me with a fstab issues?
<ins-dragonclaw> man fstab
<klerfayt_> swaldick: what kind of issues are you having?
<ins-dragonclaw> shank - did you get into that IRC channel yet?
<fdoving> swaldick: yes.
<swaldick> i have a reiserfs format with 6.06 and it says operation not supported?
<sstchur> VividHazE: yes that helps
<shank> No I didn't ... I've not used IRC in a LONG time and don't remember how to set it up
<ins-dragonclaw> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> what client are you using?
<shank> Konversation
<swaldick> client?
<swaldick> ubuntu v6.06
<sstchur> VividHazE: I have an integrated video card, Intel i810, and it does run Beryl, but the perf in general in KDE seems less than steller (even w/o beryl running)
<ins-dragonclaw> press F7
<ins-dragonclaw> server is irc.thelinuxlink.net
<ins-dragonclaw> when it's connected, type /join #techshow
<shank> I'm not sure... I just know the url
<VividHazE> yea you'd need a good graphics card in expansion port
<klerfayt_> swaldick: you are having what?
<nick_> Whats confusing me the most is where to go...i get messages like "Add following line to the /etc/modules file"....where do i got to do that? i know its the easiest thing but im a total linux newb
<shank> Oh OK let me put in the server
<VividHazE> i'm not even using PCI-E 16x slot for this graphics card only the PCI-E 1x and its still cool
<fdoving> ins-dragonclaw: irc.thelinuxlink.net doesn't resolve correctly here.
<ins-dragonclaw> hmm ok
<VividHazE> when i open loads and loads of programs it slows down a bit but nothing i can't put up with
<nick_> funny thing is, it has an example that uses my exact card...read here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<swaldick> ins-dragonclaw what port?
<fdoving> nick_: kmenu -> run command -> write 'kdesu kate' - hit run. that will open a text editor as the admin user. then file -> open find /etc/modules and edit it to your liking.
<ins-dragonclaw> shank - 6667. But the server doesn't resolve... where did you get that URL ?
<swaldick> what url man?
<slow-motion> n8
<shank> from their website.. tllts.org
<fdoving> ins-dragonclaw: .com works.
<ins-dragonclaw> o...kay
<fdoving> .. resolvs that is.
<fdoving> can't connect to it.
<ins-dragonclaw> you'll find that ins-dragonclaw.com also works :)
<fdoving> or it's just dead slow.
<ins-dragonclaw> but i don't have an ircd installed...
<ins-dragonclaw> .com works. but it's slow.....
<joserafael> hello
<jarn> Does rm -r follow symbolic links?
<fdoving> no, it deletes the link only.
* f0ntsix is away: Schlafen
<ins-dragonclaw> goodnight
<fdoving> !away | f0ntsix
<ubotu> f0ntsix: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<ins-dragonclaw> okay... the server is -DEAD- slow
<swaldick> where can we talk
<ins-dragonclaw> 66.45.244.194 is the IP
<swaldick> ok
<ins-dragonclaw> someone else try connecting?
<nick_> 2. Add following line to the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local and /etc/modutils/alsa_local files.
<nick_> options snd-sb16 isapnp=0 port=0x220 irq=5 dma8=1 dma16=5 mpu_port=0x330
<pollyo> Anyone have information on getting a lexmark x6170 all in one printer working on linux?
<fdoving> pollyo: checkout linuxprinting.org
<nick_> ^^thats what i need to do
<pollyo> fdoving: Ok. Thanks.
<ins-dragonclaw> this is what rocks about linux tech support
<ins-dragonclaw> there's help -everywhere-
<ins-dragonclaw> for -EVERYthing-
<swaldick> haha
<ninHero> as tv
<ninHero> everyone, everywhere
<ins-dragonclaw> all the time
<fdoving> nick_: then do what i explained earlier. open kate (the text editor) with kmenu -> run command -> 'kdesu kate', then write the info into the editor and save it as /etc/modprobe.d/alsa_local and /etc/modutils/alsa_local files.
<ninHero> :-)
<swaldick> can we create a channel on this server
<nick_> ill try...tx
<ins-dragonclaw> 'Here at Linux, we believe in a global network of user support. That's why you find at least one geek per country/nationality/language.'
<ins-dragonclaw> swaldick: yes you can
<fdoving> swaldick: feel free, or use one of the existing ones. checkout the faq and guidelines at freenode.net
<ins-dragonclaw> keep it clean green and warez-free, and don't invite people that terrorize others users
<swaldick> ins-dragonclaw jion swaldick
<ins-dragonclaw> that's a pretty good policy right there
<nick_> just type that info into the main window, then save?
<fdoving> nick_: yes, save as the two files.
<swaldick> ins-dragonclaw: i need to reg
<shank> DragonClaw, thanks for your help....I thought I was doing something wrong. I'll email them to see what's up with the channel
<ins-dragonclaw> you're welcome, shank :)
<ins-dragonclaw> ./ns register <password>
<ins-dragonclaw> and don't forget your password! lol
<Arwen> ./
<Arwen> ?
<ins-dragonclaw> oh
<ins-dragonclaw> if i type /ns register password it will try registering m
<ins-dragonclaw> me*
<Arwen> ah
<ins-dragonclaw> so the dot prevents the command from executing
<nick_> i need to add snd-sb16 to the /etc/modules file to boot the driver at start up
<nick_> something is still getting e confused
<FragUPlenty> guys
<FragUPlenty> I switched to a different vid driver
<FragUPlenty> and the display got all messed up
<FragUPlenty> how do I go back to the default settings
<Alonea> xMorgawr: nah, they dont mind computers, though they do register our IP under our student id numbers.
<FragUPlenty> my comp is in recovery mode right now
<FragUPlenty> I cant find anything on the wiki
<FragUPlenty> please I dont want to have to reformat
<ins-dragonclaw> reformat
<ins-dragonclaw> :D
<FragUPlenty> cmon
<FragUPlenty> seriously
<ins-dragonclaw> i don;t know
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: you got black screen? ATI?
<FragUPlenty> I set the vid driver to vesa
<ins-dragonclaw> but when SuSE screwed up on display drivers, reinstall was my only option
<FragUPlenty> and it is all garbled
<FragUPlenty> by accident
<ins-dragonclaw> I know jack about video drivers under linux
<FragUPlenty> Alonea: what do I do to set everythig back to the default
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: only thing I know to do is set the xorg.conf back to the original driver. Like the area where you set it to whatever (i had to set to flgrx) set it back to original (in my case, ati)
<FragUPlenty> ok what command does that
<FragUPlenty> what do I have to type to get my computer working again
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: ok, sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alonea> could also try that. i always did manually.
<FragUPlenty> the computer is sitting by me in recovery mode I am on my mac right now
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: really, I only know about Ati, not..vesa you said?
<FragUPlenty> it is the ATI vesa driver
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: o..k...haven't heard vesa ever spoken. now, mesa I know.
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: If you have an ati card, next time use ENVY to get the drivers on.
<FragUPlenty> ok so now what do I do
<FragUPlenty> I got like this screen with like blue crap on it
<FragUPlenty> and at the bottom it says new directory with the path I typed in
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: ok, did you do what I said or the bot?
<FragUPlenty> what you said
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: ok, everything is case sensitive. Use tab completion. You are in a blank file. So, shift, colon, q, enter
<FragUPlenty> now what do i type I need my comp working
<ins-dragonclaw> VIM?
<FragUPlenty> its blank
<ins-dragonclaw> :/
<Alonea> now, go back, do sudo /etc/X11/Xorg.conf, but use the tab button as you type out the place to make sure you get all the case right
<Alonea> (thats sudo vim then place)
<Alonea> ins-dragonclaw: its the only one I can stand in cmd.
<ins-dragonclaw> heh
<ins-dragonclaw> I have a confession to make.
<FragUPlenty> wait how do I exit out of this crap with the blue
<FragUPlenty> how do I exit out of this
<Alonea> ins-dragonclaw: also only one I know really well.
<ins-dragonclaw> I love Kate...
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: I told you, shift colon, then q. press enter. it will look like on bottom ":q"
<Admiral_Chicago> afternoon everyone
* ins-dragonclaw stands to attention
<Alonea> Admiral_Chicago: admiral! didn't know you were allowed to speak...
* Alonea winks
<FragUPlenty> it says not an editor command
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> just q then
<Alonea> ins-dragonclaw: have noo idea what he is doing. you get the colon on the bottom and type in your command. wq, to write then quite, q to quite without writing
<Alonea> *quit
<ins-dragonclaw> wait
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Alonea
<ins-dragonclaw> try Ctrl+Z
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: also try pressing ESC then do the shift colon if it doesnt come up on very bottom
<FragUPlenty> ill just restart
* Alonea shrugs
<FragUPlenty> it only takes 3 seconds to boot
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: okies, just trying to teach you how to use program. its really simple..
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: but its ok if you are confused at first.
<FragUPlenty> yea
<FragUPlenty> do you have IM so that way you can help me over that
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: I was too. did you ever see what you were typing in show up at the very bottom?
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: I got aim and msn
<FragUPlenty> yea it showed
<FragUPlenty> whats your aim
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: rdhddmazoku
<FragUPlenty> there you oughta get a messaage
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: dunno. I am using GAIM and I never really figured out aim stuff so much.
<Jestre^> In K feisty, with ubuntu-restricted installed, should amarok play mp3 streams?
<FragUPlenty> ive got adium throw me your MSN then
<n6rej> anyone know what the diff between identities and accounts are in thunderbird?
<PhinnFort> !info moo
<ubotu> Package moo does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: ok, and I could just add you as my buddy
<FragUPlenty> yea
<Alonea> FragUPlenty: my msn is rdhddmazoku@gmail.com  . There is also PM on IRC if you are registered
<Jestre^> n6rej: Accounts are typically actual incoming email accounts (different providers)
<Jestre^> identities let you change addresses per account, e.g. send mail as admin@ or postmaster@ or whatever@
<okias> wow, tadz nejak extreme pribzlo useru ./D
<okias> * :-D
<okias> nevite nekdo nejaky irc chat ohledne programovaciho jazyku C?
<fdoving> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<n6rej> Jestre^: interesting, because I've been using accounts to do that for years, and haven't changed the identities.  Just used one.
<Jestre^> Can actually do it either way, especially if you only use one SMTP server
<Jestre^> But it is often easier to use identities, e.g. n6rej@arrl.net and webmaster@arrl.net might be two identities on the same account
<n6rej> Jestre^: I've got about 6 domains and I don't know how many email address's.  I use mulitiples smtp servers also.  So each "account" should be a server?
<fdoving> i use one imap account for all the mail, and one smtp per identity.
<voorhees86> AmyRose
<Jestre^> Typically I use one account for each real email address, and identities for each alias on the address
<fdoving> i consider all addresses aliases. :)
<n6rej> Jestre^: do you still only have one "screen" per se or do you need to manually change?
<[Goce] > so what do I have to do to get win32 apps/games to have sound? Sound works under normal opperations just not under wine.
<Jestre^> One screen
<Jestre^> Different accounts down the left side
<fdoving> n6rej: you select the sending identity inside the composer usually.
<n6rej> Jestre^: ok, cause I'm not flipping through like you have to in outlook
<Jestre^> Then when I send mail, each identity shows up in the compose screen
<Jestre^> (a dropdown)
<n6rej> fdoving: ok, thats cool
<Jestre^> Yeah, what he said
<n6rej> Jestre^: yeah, I'm used to that.
<n6rej> Jestre^: just to make sure I have this right, n6rej.com treeturner.com papabearspens.com etc, are "accounts" then I set up identities for each of those accounts?
<Jestre^> If each goes to a different machine/host, then yes... if you get mail for all of them through the same imap config, then they are identities
<pollyo> Uggg my uncles printer is a paperweight.
<n6rej> Jestre^: no, they are all seperate hosts
<Jestre^> Then I'd say they are configured as accounts
<n6rej> pollyo: can't be as bad as mine... laserjet 5p and I've got a III also
<n6rej> Jestre^: k, they
<n6rej> ty even
<shinda> I forgot how to change my taskbar setting so that only windows on the current desktop show up, been looking through my settings just can't find it, anyone?
<Jestre^> QSL :)
<n6rej> Jestre^: cc QSL OM
<sstchur> how does one go about upgrading from edgy to feisty?
<n6rej> sstchur change your "edgy" to "feistY" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<sstchur> n6rej: all of them? main, restricted, universe, multiverse?
<n6rej> sstchur then sudo apt-get update | apt-get upgrade | apt-get dist-upgrade
<n6rej> sstchur thats my understanding.
<pollyo> n6rej: I think they have a driver for your printer under linux though.
<n6rej> pollyo: yep.
<n6rej> pollyo: what printer you trying to hook up?
<pollyo> n6rej: My uncle has a Lexmark X6170.
<n6rej> pollyo: lexmarks are junk!
<pollyo> n6rej: This is going to be the only deal breaker for him to give linux a go.
<n6rej> pollyo: go to cups website and see if they have it listed or have a driver
<pollyo> n6rej: They looked at the pruchas price instead of the price of the printers lifetime (in my opinion)
<n6rej> pollyo: it may use a canon engine
<n6rej> pollyo: yep, they don't look at how much they are paying for ink for those suckers!!! the ink costs more then the printer!
<pollyo> n6rej: I'll give it a go.  I just checked linuxprinting.
<fdoving> shinda: kmenu -> run command -> 'kcmshell kcmtaskbar' - you'll find it.
<n6rej> pollyo: you may be able to use a generic inkjet setting.  Also check "gutenprint"
<fdoving> sstchur: i suggest testing the edgy->feisty upgrade tool, more info at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<pollyo> n6rej: Thank you for the suggestions.  Nothing found in the Printer driver section on cups.
<sstchur> fdoving: i briefly tried that yesterday but didn't get very far
<fdoving> sstchur: ok. did you report a bug about your problem?
<fdoving> people have accidentally upgraded to feisty, by mistake, so it should be pretty easy.
<AmyRose> lol
<pollyo> n6rej: Would they report a generic printer driver working for the x6170?
<n6rej> pollyo: I found it
<sstchur> fdoving: no, b/c I suspect the problem is me!
<n6rej> pollyo: tis supported
<pollyo> n6rej:  What? Where?
<pollyo> n6rej: Where?  Thank you!
<n6rej> pollyo: you'll never ever guess
<sstchur> fdoving: Its says to go into adept and enable edgy-proposed.  I don't see an edgy-proposed though
<pollyo> n6rej: My head is spinning from looking around.
<n6rej> pollyo: http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_659668505_0_en,00.html
<n6rej> heheehehe
<n6rej> pollyo: they discuss the 7170 which is the big brother so you shouldn't have any problems at all
<pollyo> n6reg: That is for the 7170.  You think I should give it a try then.
<n6rej> pollyo: if you actually read really carefully its about ALL their printers.  They've supported linux since 2000, go figure.
<n6rej> pollyo: they're doing it the right way too, using linux native apps to handle everything, sane for scanning, etc.
<pollyo> n6rej: Yes thought a driver development kit though.  It is a kit without drivers.
<n6rej> yes, but that means its doable, you may have to compile but thats easy... ./configure etc.
<fdoving> sstchur: it needs to be added. open adept manager -> give your password for admin privileges -> adept menu -> manage repositories -> add the info from https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade namely "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-proposed main"
<n6rej> pollyo: includes a sample driver :D
<pollyo> n6rej: If I were a computer programmer that sample might help.
<pollyo> n6rej: I'll look at it a bit.  Thank you.
<sstchur> fdoving: that's where I got confused.  I was going to do that, but why "edgy-proposed" and now "feisty" -- what's the difference?
<n6rej> pollyo: there is also a macOSX driver meaning it will work with freebsd, SO.....
<fdoving> sstchur: edgy-proposed is just a section you need to add to get the dist-upgrade tool for edgy.
<n6rej> pollyo: all the pieces are there you just gotta hold your tongue right LOL
<fdoving> sstchur: when you've installed it, it will guide you through the upgrade.
<voorhees86> any body can help me
<pollyo> n6rej: Can a freebsd driver work on Kubuntu?
<n6rej> voorhees86: then your in luck cause there's 349 BODYS in here
<yaccin_> what does "There are differences between boot sector and its backup." mean?
<sstchur> fdoving: ah ok
<n6rej> pollyo: dunno, point I'm trying to make to you don't get scared.  I bet if you carefully think this through, perhaps with a call to lexmark, you'll get it going.
<voorhees86> i install de driver nvidia, the system works fine, i reboot the system, they are just on text mode, and not enter on grafic mode, i need to reinstall the driver , and restart de kdm, to work, than a reboot and aall over again
<n6rej> yaccin every boot sector has a hidden twin incase something goes wrong.
<pollyo> n6rej: I'll add giving them a call to the list.  It wouldn't hurt.
<Mirrakor> an evil twin :>
<n6rej> voorhees86: your missing a step.  I seem to recall you have to run a program to make it stick.
<voorhees86> sorry i dont understand
<n6rej> voorhees86: sprechen zie Deustche?
<voorhees86> im brasilian , my english is very bad
<voorhees86> but a try my best
<yaccin_> n6rej: so how do i fix this?
<n6rej> !es | voorhees86
<yaccin_> with sudo grub-install /dev/hda ?
<ubotu> voorhees86: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ins-dragonclaw> I can't believe this...
<ins-dragonclaw> I'm installing Office 2000 on linux :)
* n6rej slaps ins-dragonclaw with his own claw!
<fdoving> !br | voorhees86
<ubotu> voorhees86: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<ins-dragonclaw> hey!
<ins-dragonclaw> I need a decent HTML editor
<voorhees86> but i understand english
<yaccin_> ins-dragonclaw: quanta
<n6rej> voorhees86: ok, just trying to make it easier for you
<ins-dragonclaw> bluefish is a gnome app, nvu doesn't support kubuntu and OOo's Writer doesn't work the way i want
<voorhees86> ok
<voorhees86> i undestand
<ins-dragonclaw> and i know FrontPage insideout
<yaccin_> ins-dragonclaw: quanta!
<ins-dragonclaw> which is all i'm installing
<n6rej> only porteguese I remember is "vipa coma" LOL
<ins-dragonclaw> I dont have time to learn1
<ins-dragonclaw> !
<yaccin_> use quanta !
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: FP is gone!  is a dead product
<ins-dragonclaw> ...
<ins-dragonclaw> not in the least
<n6rej> voorhees86: have you looked at nvidias directions?
<ins-dragonclaw> it's the editor that I spent over 4 years using
<yaccin_> frontpage sucks
<yaccin_> :P
<yaccin_> omg
<yaccin_> how could you?
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: yes, it is no longer manuafactured as of 01/01/07
<ins-dragonclaw> and I can use it better than some people can use Dreamweaver
<yaccin_> o.O
<yaccin_> omg dreamweaver
<velle> I have a small prob. I have just made a clean install of kubuntu. Both apt-get and aptitude act strange, no matter if I do an update or try to install a package, nothing happens. Apt just finished instantly writing that nothing was installed.
<yaccin_> *hides*
<ins-dragonclaw> so I'll stick to what i know
<ins-dragonclaw> Hey - i never said I was anti-microsoft, did i?
<ins-dragonclaw> I use them for what they do well
<ins-dragonclaw> for me, that's HTML editing
<voorhees86> n6rej you can help me
<yaccin_> they DONT do it well
<yaccin_> ...
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: just realise your using something that is INHERENTLY designed to have major security holes
<n6rej> voorhees86: sorry, let me try.. wait one please
<ins-dragonclaw> the HTML it generates is all I need
<ins-dragonclaw> i upload with manual FTP
<yaccin_> its shitty html
<ins-dragonclaw> not really
<ins-dragonclaw> since I code almost 3/4 of it by hand
<yaccin_> really
<Freeza^> doesnt ecplise have an html addin?
<Freeza^> eclipse
<n6rej> voorhees86: what video card please?
<yaccin_> thats 1/4 too less
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<n6rej> lol
<jarn> Is there a place to get the sources.list that would come with a fresh installation of Edgy?
<n6rej> !easysource | jarn
<ubotu> jarn: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ins-dragonclaw> This song rocks...
<eilker> !ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<eilker> !wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<ins-dragonclaw> * n6rej slaps ins-dragonclaw with his own claw! <-- rofl
* n6rej lol
<voorhees86> geforce go 6150
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: You know where I get the biggest kick out of this?
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: what?
<ins-dragonclaw> When I see a Windows app start .. thinking it's actually on Windows
<n6rej> voorhees86: k
<soulrider> n6rej: you managed to sort out your problem ?
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: lol only windows app I REALLY need is photoshop
<ins-dragonclaw> :O
<ins-dragonclaw> Traitor!
<ins-dragonclaw> use Gimp!
<n6rej> soulrider: sorta, I'll explain in a second... I'm helping voorhees86
<ins-dragonclaw> see how it feels?
<Freeza^> ins-: what u using to run office? crossover?
<ins-dragonclaw> now i use FP for the same reason people freak out over quanta
<ins-dragonclaw> I have openoffice but i hate it
<n6rej> voorhees86: 32bit or 64bit os?
<voorhees86> 32
<n6rej> If I can do everything with GIMP as easily as I do with PS I will switch, but thats a major IF
<n6rej> voorhees86: k
<n6rej> voorhees86: please go to this page and read carefully, they do a good job of working with linux folks... http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html
<n6rej> soulrider: your not going to believe this nightmare.
<soulrider> =/
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: If I can do everything with OOo as easily as I do with FP I will switch, but thats a major IF
<voorhees86> i just do this
<voorhees86> i donwload and install the driver
<n6rej> soulrider: wound up having to reinstall windows!
<n6rej> voorhees86: be sure you read the "readme's and instructions!"
<voorhees86> they are ok, i reboot the system, and return to make problem
<carda> e
<soulrider> n6rej: wtf, you formated he partition accidentaly or something?
<n6rej> soulrider: mbr got hosed!!!
<ins-dragonclaw> major oops
<Ryiel> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is important. Version 5.8.8-6 (edgy), package size 3287 kB, installed size 11436 kB
<soulrider> n6rej: and wasnt that fixable?
<n6rej> soulrider: it was so screwy you can't imagine!  so I do that, then of course have to reinstall K, ( tried 4x to fix it with rescue, repair, chkdsk, everything )
<soulrider> O.O
<n6rej> soulrider: get k reinstalled, and winblows won't boot!
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: nah
<ins-dragonclaw> you were fine
<ins-dragonclaw> Frantic Insane Neurotic Emotional
<ins-dragonclaw> :)
<n6rej> soulrider: I'm like WTHELL so ( ins-dragonclaw yep! ) re-re-reinstall windblows, reinstall K, re-re-re-reinstall updates, reboot K can't find initramfs! CRASH!!!!
<n6rej> I'm like WTH is going on!!!
<ins-dragonclaw> ...lol...
<soulrider> lol n6rej
<n6rej> so I RERERERERE install K ( windblows is ok so far ) and RERERERERE update, and have been scared crudeless to reboot ever since!
<soulrider> hahaha
<n6rej> on the upside I'm getting to be an expert with the live cd version!  Its solid :P
<soulrider> lol
<n6rej> soulrider: OH I forgot the worst part, when I originally partitioed K?  I PARTED OVER MY BACKUP!!!!!!
<soulrider> crap, i cut my middle left finger, and typing is hell now!
<soulrider> haha
<n6rej> so 10 yrs of work down the drain!
<n6rej> very very very few backups if any
<ins-dragonclaw> hindsight
* n6rej and I used to do this for a living preaching backup backup backup *sigh*
<ins-dragonclaw> hurts, does it not?
<ins-dragonclaw> same here
<ins-dragonclaw> i lost everything when i tried making my machine a dual-boot
<ins-dragonclaw> i decided i didn't want ubuntu
<ins-dragonclaw> but i couldn't delete it properly
<ins-dragonclaw> then GRUB stuck around
<ins-dragonclaw> windows wouldn't load
<n6rej> 'sk, I'm going to get samba working and then everything will be offdrived, and asap there WILL be a raid array on this computer.
<ins-dragonclaw> bye bye 45GB data
<soulrider> that really sucks n6rej, what is it that you do ?
<n6rej> soulrider: I'm a woodturner now, but I'm doing some consulting too, and had all my customers imagery on my drive.
<ins-dragonclaw> n6rej: getting hit that hard changes everything. I have backup cds lying everywhere now...lol
<n6rej> luckily he's a backaholic.
<syke> hi!
<n6rej> did anyone hear anything?  I thought I heard "Hi! but it was a syke so couldn't be true
<syke> I noticed that Feisty doesn't have the latest vesion of valgrind, which would be useful when reporting bugs. Where do I file a request for valgrind (or other packages) to be updated?
<syke> n6: :)
<soulrider> n6rej: woodturner ?
<n6rej> soulrider: http://www.papabearspens.com
<n6rej> at least all that stuff is safe as its on BIGGGGGG iron and is backed up nightly
<sstchur> Is it possible to load the mouse cursors that open suse uses into kubuntu?  I imagine it is, but where to get them?
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: I lost all My .psd's!
<ins-dragonclaw> ok, one thing i love about KMail - it checks all 5 my accounts in parelled...
<ins-dragonclaw> parallel*
<ins-dragonclaw> ouch, n6rej
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: I'm trying something new, TB and Lightening
<soulrider> n6rej: does that have anything to do with CNC ? or something like thst
<nick_> simple question, can kubuntu open .jpg files?
<soulrider> that*
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: yeah, company artwork that I hand created and crud... stuff i could never replicate cause I don't know how I did it the first time it just happened.
<soulrider> nick_: of course!
<ins-dragonclaw> nick_:  yes
<nick_> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<ins-dragonclaw> what a question
<n6rej> nick_: no but there are many many programs that can.
<nick_> i thaught it would be a simpe one
<ins-dragonclaw> Konqueror does it all...
<nick_> well, heres the problem
<syke> ?
<ins-dragonclaw> then you also have Gwenview
<nick_> i have a cd that i burned full of .jpg images off my digi cam
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: why you lye to the poor person... K can't!  Konq and many more can :P
<ins-dragonclaw> ins-dragonclaw> Konqueror does it all
<nick_> i pop it into my drive, and when i click CDrom0 in konqerer in says theres nothing there
<soulrider> dont confuse him guys, please
<ins-dragonclaw> nick_: try going to /media/cdrom
<n6rej> nick_: it may be having a problem reading the format.
<ins-dragonclaw> remove the 0
<nick_> burned in winXP
<ins-dragonclaw> at the end*
<soulrider> n6rej: do you engrave with cnc machines ?
<ins-dragonclaw> should be fine
<nick_> ok..ill ttry
<nick_> because audio Cd's play
<ins-dragonclaw> all my .jpegs view fine
<n6rej> soulrider: no, I have a colleague who does it with laser's in Nevada
<ins-dragonclaw> <n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: yeah, company artwork that I hand created and crud... stuff i could never replicate cause I don't know how I did it the first time it just happened. <--- I know how this feels. and it sucks. But hey - at least you learned in the process ^^
<n6rej> nick_: audio and .data are recorded differnetly
<nick_> "no items,no files,no folders"
<crackhead_25__> HOW DO I GET MY MOUSE CURSOR VISIBLE AGAIN?? THE SCREENSAVer went on, and when i moved the mouse, and the screen appeared again, the mouse pointer was not visible (though i know there is some kind of mouse still functioning, because i see icons and things getting highlighted as if the pointer was hovering over it, and i can click them still (just can't see the actual pointer before i click or after..)
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: yep
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: don't yell please
<ins-dragonclaw> lol..........
<ins-dragonclaw> ohkay
<soulrider> n6rej: i see, because my dad built himself a CNC machine
<crackhead_25__> sorry didnt mean to (swithced it off)
<nick_> i removed the 0 from cdrom0
<n6rej> soulrider: oh wow! that would be awesome!
<ins-dragonclaw> okay
<nick_> have a Cd full of jpg's, and it wont read them
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: ctrl-alt-del and reboot
<ins-dragonclaw> lol
<crackhead_25__> n6rej: yeah, but how do i resolve the problem so this doesnt happen again?? why did it happen in the first place??
<crackhead_25__> it's happened more than once
<ins-dragonclaw> ok - CDs appear at both ' /media/cdrom ' and ' /media/cdrom0 '. if neither of those work, try reinserting the CD.
<ins-dragonclaw> if -that- doesn't work, find an XP machine
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: look at suspend, somethings happening to your system when it comes out of suspend
<sstchur> How do I make it so that programs in the task area only show up for a given workspace?
<crackhead_25__> what do you mean "look at suspend"?
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: do you have your system set to go to sleep?
<crackhead_25__> i dont know?
<ins-dragonclaw> sstchur: woah there
<crackhead_25__> where would i find that out?
<soulrider> n6rej: if i fin some CNC soft for linux i might be able to convert him completely :P
<ins-dragonclaw> task area?
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: display settings if I recall
<nick_> could it be that i burned the CD with windows built in data burning s/w??
<ins-dragonclaw> err no
<n6rej> soulrider: that would be way awesome1
<ins-dragonclaw> it burnt in ISO or CDFS or something
<ins-dragonclaw> but linux should be able to read it anyway
<sstchur> ins-dragonclaw: for lack of a better name.... I don't know what it's officially called
<n6rej> nick_: yeah, but there are *nix formats that support win formats
<crackhead_25__> display settings, or is there some power management setting somewhere?
<ins-dragonclaw> but you know, I've had this problem before, nick_
<nick_> the cd doesent even spin up when i insert it
<ins-dragonclaw> did you burn the CD youself, or at the photo labs?
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: yes to both questions, go to system settings and look there, I haven't done that part yet.
<ins-dragonclaw> oh now it's a hardware problem
<sstchur> ins-dragonclaw: "Main Panel"
<ins-dragonclaw> sstchur: there's Desktop and Taskbar. you probably mean desktop
<n6rej> ins-dragonclaw: check automount!
<crackhead_25__> i looked at monitor and display in sys set.. no power saving enabled.. no other setting about sleep or suspend.. where else should i look?
<ins-dragonclaw> and by 'programs', do you mean the actual windows or the icons?
<nick_> but as soon as i insert my kubuntu CD, it reads that and it reads audio discs
<sstchur> ins-dragonclaw: No, I mean, when I put a program in a different desktop, it still shows up in the panel even when I'm not viewing that desktop
<ins-dragonclaw> maybe the CD is damaged, nick_
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: how about screensavers?
<ins-dragonclaw> have you tried copying it with K3b?
<ins-dragonclaw> oh THAT
<ins-dragonclaw> ok try this
<n6rej> sstchur: I know I hate that.
<ins-dragonclaw> right click on the panel - say Configure
<sstchur> n6rej: there's a way to change it right?  I swear I've done it before
<bxnp> sstchur: you can configure it if you dont want that behaviour
<ins-dragonclaw> Taskbar -> []  Show only minimized windows
<sstchur> Ah!
<sstchur> found it
<sstchur> thanks guys
<archangel_> shalom ya'll
<ins-dragonclaw> you know what's funny? first time i came here, i was looking for help
<archangel_> I have an unusual issue
<ins-dragonclaw> now i'm helping more than i'm being helped... lol
<archangel_> I cant update
<crackhead_25__> n6rej: i dont see screensavers anywhere.. that might have been in sys set, monitor/display, too..
<crackhead_25__> ?
<n6rej> sstchur:  oh cool
<n6rej> crackhead_25__: yeah
<archangel_> cant run apt
<crackhead_25__> how do i n aviagte the sys set men without the mouse?
<crackhead_25__> how do i cycle through the icons?
<nick_> any known fixes for the CD rom or do i have to get a windows machine??
<ins-dragonclaw> archangel_: so apt-get and apt-update don't run?
<archangel_> correct
<ins-dragonclaw> nick_: load the cd into a windows machine. If the photos actually come up, try copying them onto a flashdrive or something
<ins-dragonclaw> or burn another disc
#kubuntu 2008-03-17
<lovre> when i logon, kwin is loaded first, and then compiz starts with --replace. Is there a way to make compiz default window manager, so kwin wouldnt even start....?
<Dragnslcr> lovre- yes, but last time I tried it, it didn't work very well. I remember there being a couple bugs with it
<Biggles> how do you hide files?
<Biggles> anyone?
<lovre> Biggles: put an . in front of its name
<Biggles> ohh
<Biggles> tu
<lovre> file.txt -> .file.txt
<lovre> np
<Biggles> ty*
<Biggles> lol
<lovre> :p0
<lovre> Dragnslcr: can you tell me how, so i can try? Its anoyying me how the process of unloading kwin and loading compiz allways kicks the icons out of the kicker... They just float around the desktop.. and i have to restart X numerous times for a normal load to happen
<synteth> anyone can give me some instruction in how to install a kde theme
<Dragnslcr> lovre- I think it's an environment variable
<Dragnslcr> lovre- something like this might work: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511389
<lovre> Dragnslcr: thank you very much, i will take a look...
<pat5star> my home folder is getting full and i've just added an external hard drive, is there a way I can append extra space from the external drive to my ~ dirs, or do I need to move /home completely over to the external now? does this even make sense? lol
<lovre> why dont you just use the space as is? Why the need to make it part of home? You can store your data on it just the same...
<pat5star> i have 5 diff users, everyone has there stuff in their ~ dirs...how do I 'cocatenate' it with the new available space...sry I'm having trouble trying to explain what I'm thinkin
<lovre> pat5star: its clear what you are thinking... not sure how to do it. Here's what im thinking. Make a folder inside your home dir, something like ~/extraSpace
<lovre> then mount that folder to your disc
<pat5star> like would I have to create 5 new home dir on the external drive and sym link to it from their existing ~ dirs?
<lovre> so when you save something in ~/extraSpace, it would be stored on your external disk, and still be accessible from within the home folde
<lovre> r
<jhutchins> Anybody around who knows routing?
<pat5star> lovre: ok I see. so I've already permanetly mounted the new drive to /external. I guess adding 5 new user folders in /external chown'd appropirately, and symlinked to from the original home folders as ~/extraspace is the best way to go
<lovre> pat5star: i would go with that. But, you may want to ask around some more, im not the expert....
<pat5star> I was just trying to make it seamless so that users wouldn't see the diff. I suppose it won't happen but for args sake, let's say I have 10gb space left, and user A wants to upload a 15gb file...he won't be able to fit it in his ~ but will instead have to use ~/extraspace/*
<pat5star> sry, to clarify, I meant if there was only 10gb space available on the internal hard drive, the external is 500gb so much more space available there
<pat5star> I'm also thinking about just moving /home right out to the external completely, but this is my first time using one of them and I'm not sure if speed diff is going to be a big impact or not
<pat5star> it's connected via usb2, if that helps
<pat5star> brb
<lovre> pat5star: not sure if its a good idea to move home dir to external disc. It is external, and you are due to unplug it some time... then youll be with no home dir.. And the speed is decresed, and i bet it would make a difference
<ilya> hi all
<ilya> I have a question
<ilya> how can I shape the bandwidth which I forwarding by iptables thruout nat ???
<tekstacy> When I try to look at my Samba shares, I get the error "timeout on server".  What could be wrong?
<NickPresta> Does anyone else have their time and date set automatically by Public Time Server (pool.ntp.org)? My time occasionally jumps around (sometimes a year ahead/back, sometimes an hour ahead/back, etc). I'm trying to narrow it down to a PTS issue or a system issue.
<tekstacy> NickPresta, no, but I could change it and let you know
<gamma9mu> tekstacy: is your firewall configured to pass the traffic?
<IppatsuMan> NickPresta: I use europe.pool.ntp.org and I didn't notice any odd behaviour in at least 6 months.
<tekstacy> no. Will I have to open a port just for the timeserver?
<NickPresta> tekstacy, well, it happens infrequently (perhaps once every couple weeks) so I don't know if changing it for now would help much (Plus I wouldn't want to distort your time :P).
<gamma9mu> for samba, i mean
<jeremy_> hello i need some advice as to why the ipod icon for my 3rd gen nano won't mount/show up on my desktop. i am using kubuntu 7.10 wtih libgpod 6.0 and amarok 1.4.8.. i know that there is no problem with amarok, so it has to be the ipod. if either the os/software/music player is the problem, which one is it and is there an alternative that works better with amarok/linux
<NickPresta> IppatsuMan, hmm. I hardly ever turn off my machine so I haven't tested (yet) to see if the time changes after a reboot. I might do that later. For now, I think I'm just going to manually keep time. Every time this happens I think I lost an hour on my deadlines or something lol
<tekstacy> :)    AHHH, I see, I was thinking of NickPresta's question and looked at gamma9mu's answer....  duh
<tekstacy> gamma9mu,  That explains it. I forgot about that
<tekstacy> What port does Samba use?
<gamma9mu> glad to help
<gamma9mu> ahhh... 1 second
<pat5star> lovre: ya I agree...I have the same concerns...I'm going to have to think this through a little more...thx
<tekstacy> NickPresta, I was going to change it, but I noticed I already use pool.ntp.org
<tekstacy> Haven't seen any erratic time
<gamma9mu> tekstacy: 445 tcp + udp, i think
<tekstacy> gamma9mu, thanks
<gamma9mu> no problem
<gamma9mu> tekstacy: also tcp/udp 135-139  according to the web
<gamma9mu> those are netbios according to services, though
<tekstacy> S**T, I opened all those, and the server still times out
<d3jake> if I have two Hard drives, one with XP on it, and one with Kubuntu, with seperate bootloaders, is there a way to set up Grub to give me a boot menu screen?
<gamma9mu> did you open them on the server
<gamma9mu> ?
<tekstacy> Um, no. the router. :(
<Dr_willis> d3jake,   You just install grub on whatever hd your are booting the systemn from.
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  your setup is rather common. :) at least in my house.
<d3jake> Dr_wills: So, set Xp HDD for master, Linux for slave? or the other way around?
<tekstacy> Linux is master.                    Just because.....
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  if you want a grub menu, you install to whatever drive is the one tye system is booting from
<Dr_willis> the slave/master stuff dosent matter
<synteth> can anyone tell me
<synteth> how to install a icon pack?
<Dr_willis> slave/master is for the location on the ide cable :)
<d3jake> I was told that Windows might freak out if it isn't the master drive
<Dr_willis> i alwyas ise cable select now a days for that setting.
<d3jake> ?
<d3jake> or..?
<tzanger> good evening
<d3jake> ello
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  possibially. Linux can work fine on the slave drive.
<Dr_willis> But now a days most pc's can boot either drive fine.
<tzanger> I'm trying to install 7.10 on an older gigabyte board; there's an sis chipset sata controller on here with the drives behind it, but the installer's not detecting the drives... any idea what the driver would be called/ there's no 'sis' in the list it provides
<d3jake> okay, here's the trouble, if I can only setup Grub in Linux, then how can I set the XP disc to master, and still boot to Linux to set it up without a bootloader?
<Dr_willis>  on a 'new' system i would put windows on master hd. install windows..  install linux on the 2nd hd.
<synteth> can anyone tell me how to change my icons?
<Dr_willis> when you install linux - it should see the windows install and create a grub entry for windows. If not you can manually make one.
<Dr_willis> You have this setting master/slave all confused. The Location on the IDE cable defines which disk is master and which is slave.
<jeremy_> hello i need some advice as to why the ipod icon for my 3rd gen nano won't mount/show up on my desktop. i am using kubuntu 7.10 wtih libgpod 6.0 and amarok 1.4.8.. i know that there is no problem with amarok, so it has to be the ipod. if either the os/software/music player is the problem, which one is it and is there an alternative that works better with amarok/linux
<d3jake> Dr_wills, I think I know how that works, maybe not, but could we move to PMs? This is getting a bit messy for me to read.
<Dr_willis> For the 'safest' install., install linux on the 2nd hd. and put the grub loader/mbr on the 2nd hd also. and set th bios to default to booting the 2nd hd first.. that way if you remove the hd later.. windows will be untouched. BUT that may not be doable from the installer.
<intelikey> "The Location on the IDE cable defines which disk is master and which is slave."  ???
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  as far as i know the one farthest  on the end is normally the master. the next one is the slave.
<d3jake> That's with Cable select
<d3jake> on many HDDs you use a jumper
<Dr_willis> I alwyas use cable select now a days.. on the jumpers
<d3jake> ahh,k
 * intelikey thought the drive had jumpers that would define that, and if set to auto then the id number on the controler cards on the drives were used
<Dr_willis> Even then. with CS.  i think the one on the farthese gets set to master, the other stes set to slave.
<tekstacy> Some cables don't understand "cable select"
<Dr_willis> The good old days. :)
<d3jake> Dr_willis So, hopefully XP will not freak out if it is set to Slave?
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  it MIGHT.. it mughgt not..
<tekstacy> I had xp on a "slave" ide, worked fine
<d3jake> eheh...
<d3jake> did you install it when it was slave?
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  just moving the allready installed hd of xp form master to slave.. MAY freak out windows
<d3jake> that's my problem
<zaza> !wikipedia Richard Matthew Stallman
<d3jake> I'm not sure how badly it would freak out
<Dr_willis> moving it around. will change the drive letters and freak out windows most likely
<intelikey> M$ wont know where the disk is if you tell grub to reorder the drives.
<Dr_willis> This is why i said keep windows as the master disk. and  linux as the slave disk
<d3jake> therefore I need it Master, while my Linux HDD is slave, but I still need to boot into Linux to run the Grub instaler thingie
<SpookyET> hi
<d3jake> ello
<Jucato> zaza: the channel bot is not for doing Google or Wikipedia searches
<Dr_willis> d3jake,   You are making this into a bigger problem then it is.. i have my system set up exactly like that.. Grub just gets installed to the master hd in my case.
<intelikey> i.e.   map        map             (hd0) (hd1)
<intelikey>         map             (hd1) (hd0)
<Dr_willis>  I dont need to mess wth much of anything. the installer knows to make a grub entry for linux, that boots it from the 2nd hd.
<intelikey> then windows will think it's still on hda
<Dr_willis> if you really MUST have windows on the slave , then you will proberly need to remap it like intelikey  said.
<derdui_> has anybody an idea, if kdemod runs under kubuntu?
<rootsnatch> i doubt it
<rootsnatch> why do you want to run kdemod on kubuntu?
<d3jake> okay, then, can I run the installer without the other Disc hooked up, and just tell it "Oh by the way, hda will be a Windows disk, and hdb a Linux?
<SpookyET> I don't get why kde4 are reinventing compiz-fusion. Not only that I get less than half the frame rate and artifacts all over the place, the effects are crappy.
<Regital> i have this problem with amarok
<tekstacy> I moved my xp drive to the slave position and put a new drive as master (for size reasons), then installed linux on the master. Works fine
<d3jake> good
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  with out the other disk hooked  up - you will need to manually configure grugb.,  best to keep the other disk hooked up.
<Regital> the window covers the covers the whole screen basically
<Regital> and theres no ´minimize´ button
<Regital> anyone know whats going on?
<d3jake> Okay, so if it works properly, I'll hook up my XP disk as slave and restart... Thanks for the help so far!!
<intelikey> d3jake grub is "pretty" flexable  and linux is extreemely flexable   and windows is.... windows.
<d3jake> hehe
<Jucato> Regital: Amarok might be running full screen.there are no maximize or close buttons either right?
<Regital> Jucato, yeah... how do i disable the full screen?
<Regital> ánd theres no ´file´ or ´edit´ or any of those
<Jucato> press Alt+F3, from the menu that pops up, Advanced -> Fullscreen
<Regital> no wait my bad
<Regital> ok thanks
<Regital> Jucato, nothing pops up
<tekstacy> d3jake, just remember, with Windows, failure is not an option.
<tekstacy> failure comes pre-installed
<Regital> lool
<Jucato> Regital: after pressing Alt+F3?
<Regital> Jucato, yeah... i think it might pop up behind the window
<Jucato> hm.. no...
<Jucato> are you using something like Compiz?
<Regital> yes i am
<Regital> compiz fusionm
<Regital> fusion*
<Regital> on kubuntu 7.10
<jeremy_> hello i need some advice as to why the ipod icon for my 3rd gen nano won't mount/show up on my desktop. i am using kubuntu 7.10 wtih libgpod 6.0 and amarok 1.4.8.. i know that there is no problem with amarok, so it has to be the ipod. if either the os/software/music player is the problem, which one is it and is there an alternative that works better with amarok/linux
<Jucato> Regital: that could be the problem. things work differently in compiz-fusion. please try asking in #compiz-fusion
<Regital> ok
<tekstacy> jeremy_, if nobody can help you here, you could try asing in #ubuntu.  type /join #ubuntu
<tekstacy> um, or I guess you COULD click the highlighted stuff if you're lazy....
<Jucato> jeremy_: won't show up on the desktop, but is it detected? does a popup appear when you insert it?
<jeremy_> no
<Jucato> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jeremy_> it says the file is loading but it never finishes
<d3jake> Dr_willis: Alright, I have the other drive hooked up, though I can't see any of the files on it... Do you know of a walkthrough for getting Grub working properly, or do you have the time\want to walk me through it yourself?
<intelikey> Dr_willis ok seems that it is as you said one connector is master and one slave on cables that support CSEL and mobo's that have pin 28 gounded.   other wise if two disks are set to CSEL and either the cable or the mobo do not support that then the controlers "fight" over the master possition,  and that can have verying results.
<intelikey> CSEL is by no means new.  it's as old as IDE.   and i have yet to see an ide hdd that doesn't have jumpers.
<d3jake> CSEL = ?
<intelikey> cable select
<d3jake> ah,k
<intelikey> marked CSEL on the drive itself
<tekstacy> intelikey, I have one in my desktop w/ no jumpers
<intelikey> tekstacy you have an IDE disk in your lappy ?
<tekstacy> no, sata. But I have a laptop ide in my desktop
<intelikey> sorry   i don't know why i read laptop there.
<shadowhywind> Strange problem, my caps,num,scroll lock light doesn't work anymore. Any one have any ideas?
 * intelikey needs glasses
<intelikey> ledcontrol shadowhywind
<shadowhywind> intelikey: any reasons on why it would just stop working
<intelikey> shadowhywind i suspect that some peace of code told them too        tleds - blinks keyboard LEDs for TX and RX network packets
<tekstacy> intelikey, thx.  That looks like a neat toy
<intelikey> tekstacy i thought that the second looked better  ^
<shadowhywind> oh
<shadowhywind> any advice on how to use ledcontrol
<rootsnatch> i have never used it before
<intelikey> never used it yet myself.   but i bet the manpage will help
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  this is why i said to have both drives hooked up during the install. :)  You will now have to manually edit the menu.lst for a proper entry to boot the windows drive. There  is an examplke entry in the file for windows on the FIRST hard drive. (master) but you decided to not do that..
<shadowhywind> a random rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ that should control some mouse stuff wouldn't make the led's stop working right?
<Dr_willis> d3jake, as for ;seeing files' on the drive. the thing MUST be mounted somewher. or linux will not see it at all.
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  that has nothing to do with grub :)
<mithraic> So I'm back where I'd started: running 'xrandr -o left' freezes my system.
<tekstacy> crap, gtg.    Thanks for the help everyone
<mithraic> Whoops, wrong channel.
<d3jake> I know, I was just commenting about it... It saved me a bit of headache (previous bad experiance of having to reinstall XP, wiping out Grub, and having to reinstall Linux to get it back due to my limited Linux\Grub knowlage).
<intelikey> konqueror media:///
<intelikey> !grub > d3jake
<intelikey> maybe that page will help
<d3jake> neat, thanks
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  that entry is for windows on the first hd.  - it may need tweaking.
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  some mb's have a bios feature that lets you pick what hd to boot  - quickly :)  you could boot the other hd that way also.
<d3jake> true
<Dr_willis> I can hit F11 for a fast 'boot what disk' menu on thix box.
<d3jake> though a menu would be quicker than diving into the BIOS, though an option certainly
<Dr_willis> d3jake,  i do have a menu :)
<d3jake> O.o
<Dr_willis> and i use it at times. heh..
<Dr_willis> nice feature of the bios
<d3jake> neat...
 * intelikey just sets up a list of possable disks to boot in his boot loader on each disk....  can bounce from MBR/boot loader to MBR/boot loader all day if i want.
<intelikey> grub example.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d29b61310
<SpookyET> my applications.menu has gone missing. how do you recreate it
<d3jake> Thanks for all the help, a friend of mine was right when he sais that Ubuntu has alot of help with it (or Kubuntu in my case.)
<intelikey> examples of multiple windows boots from grub   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d31e69267
<lancerocke> Hi all
<intelikey> note that in that last example both windows installs think they are on primary master drive.
<mefisto__> has anyone used qink (displays printer ink levels) successfully?
<lancerocke> Anybody have any idea why when I set my panel to 24px high on KDE it doesnt really set itself at 24, leaving the KDE logo higher than 24 px and rendering the bar weird looking?
<intelikey> qink   just sounds wrong somehow...
<d3jake> I think I'm ready to edit my menu.lst, but I'm looking up the kernel. entry...
<SpookyET> How do you recreate '/etc/xdg/menus/applications.menu'
<mefisto__> intelikey: there's another called kink, I think that's worse
<intelikey> SpookyET maybe sudo update-menus
<intelikey> mefisto__ look about the same to me...   ;/
<SpookyET> intelikey: no such command
<intelikey> tab complete it
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$dell.~] update-menus
<intelikey> tty2 [greg$dell.~]
<intelikey> works here.
<intelikey> </shrugs>
<intelikey> back later maybe.
<lancerocke> Anybody have any idea why when I set my panel to 24px high on KDE*4* it doesn't really set itself at 24, leaving the KDE logo higher than 24 px and rendering the bar weird looking?
<leo_rockw> greetings and salutations
<ehc> I am trying to use spanish accents with alt and my numpad but nothing it isn't working. Can I enable this somehow?
<leo_rockw> ehc: try alt gr and the letter (ie. alt gr + a = á)
<ehc> leo_rockw,  gr?
<leo_rockw> ehc: i believe that's how it's called in spanish keyboards. it's the right alt
<leo_rockw> ehc: if you have your keyboard set up as us intl or smth like that, it is going to work (that's how i set mine up)
<ehc> leo_rockw, mine isn't setup as spanish or international
<leo_rockw> ehc: do you have a US keyboard?
<leo_rockw> ehc: if so, set it up as US intl in order to use the tildes
<ehc> leo_rockw, yeah US
<ehc> leo_rockw, okay
<ehc> that makes sense
<paarth> hello, I was adding some applets to the Panel and now my applications don't have the icons in the taskbar (like pidgen and Amarok). I put the skim panel applet on there but it hasn't been working. could someone tell me how to make them appear again?
<leo_rockw> ehc: then ' and " will be deadkeys
<leo_rockw> ehc: you'll have to put a space after pressing those.
<paarth> test
<vladanian> Hey guys, I'm using ubuntu w/ gnome, and I want to control the font in kde apps. Kcontrol does the trick for kde3 apps, but I can't figure out how to control the font for kde4 apps -- any pointers?
<Jordan_U> How do I display visualizations in full screen in Amarok ( ProjectM ) ?
<leo_rockw> vladanian: ./usr/lib/kde4/bin/systemsettings
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: right click on it
<Jordan_U> leo_rockw, Thanks
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: np
<vladanian> leo_rockw: There is no option for fonts in there
<leo_rockw> vladanian: try looking a lil harder, i know you can
<Jordan_U> leo_rockw, When I do that It just scales the visuals to fit the screen rather than doing them at full rez
<d3jake> crud
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: yeah... you asked how to put them in full screen.
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: idk how to change the resolution. i don't even know if that's possible.
<Jordan_U> leo_rockw, But for instance, if the window with the visuals was 10 pixels by 10 pixels then in full screen I will get 100 HUGE pixels of visualization :)
<Jordan_U> leo_rockw, There has to be a way around that huge limitation :)
<vladanian> leo_rockw: there are two items under look and feel: Appearance and Notifications. Within appearance, the only thing available to customize is icons
<d3jake> hehe
<leo_rockw> Jordan_U: i don't use visualizations that much.
<leo_rockw> vladanian: my kde is in spanish, otherwise i'll give you the captions of the buttons
<d3jake> With this bit from my menu.lst from my grub directory, does the first number mean the drive, and the second partition number?(hd0,0)
<rootsnatch> yep
<d3jake> yay!
<d3jake> I is smart...
<d3jake> Kinda makes me feel good when I can crawl into a file like that and edit it, instead of M$ controling the boot with Windohs...
<intelikey> d3jake welsome to the FOSS ideology/mind set
<d3jake> FOSS? I should know that acronym
<d3jake> ...
<intelikey> Free Open Source Software
<d3jake> ahh,k
<leo_rockw> d3jake: you control the OS instead of the OS controlling you
<d3jake> I'm trying to find the proper menu.lst entry for booting XP..
<d3jake> very true
<Stoffer> I don't suppose there's any way of making the subtitles in kaffeine larger is there?
<d3jake> I'd hate to edit my menu/lst and mess up the whole thing
<nosrednaekim> d3jake: there is an example int he menu.lst... just replace the partition numbres
<d3jake> It can't be that simple....
<d3jake> or..?
<intelikey> d3jake   sudo update-grub   "might" add the entry for you ?
<leo_rockw> Stoffer: i think you can from the xine preferences
<d3jake> one way to find out
<intelikey> d3jake and yes it can be that simple.
<Stoffer> leo_rockw, ah, yes, I had a suspicion that kaffiene was a frontend of xine...
<leo_rockw> Stoffer: you can access the preferences from kaffeine itself
<Stoffer> leo_rockw, hmm... I didn't see anything about sub size in the kaffiene settings
<leo_rockw> Stoffer: go to preferences > xine engine parameters (or smth like that , my kde is not in english)
<d3jake> Doesn't look like that made the new entry, I'll just copy the example entry and edit it
<Stoffer> leo_rockw, found it, thanks
<d3jake> Arg, gotta find a way to let Kate edit the menu.lst, where do I stick a sudo....
<d3jake> its sad when I can figure things out after I ask how to do them...
<nosrednaekim> d3jake: "kdesudo kate file
<intelikey> d3jake only thing that messes up most peoples head is that grub numbers hdds 0-* not 1-*    or as the linux standard is a-*   and partitions are a sub set of the number   i.e.  /dev/hda1  would look like this in grub (hd0,0)   while /dev/hdb5 might be (hd1,1)        oh and for the permissions issue use  kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<d3jake> hmm.. I opened a console and typed sudo kate, and that worked
<nosrednaekim> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jessica> hi
<d3jake> ello
<cable5> how in the world do i burn a dvd movie with linux?
<cable5> nothing ive seen does it right
<jessica> use the burning software that comes with kubuntu
<intelikey> k3b
<nosrednaekim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<cable5> k3b doesn't transcode movies
<jessica> playing DVD's you can use something like vlc
<jessica> burning can be very tempromental
<intelikey> you can use vlc in the console to watch movies...     err i can.
<d3jake> Edited my menu.lst, rebooting to see if it'll work...
<jessica> i know i have just finished watching a movie using vlx
<jessica> *vlc
<cable5> but what do i burn a movie with?
<cable5> as in .avi?
<cable5> nothing here transcodes
<intelikey> jessica svgalibs ?
<jessica> do you have the file on your hard drive or are you copying it
<cable5> file my drive
<intelikey> that sentance no verb
<jessica> i wouldnt have any idea i have never tried
<intelikey> !transcode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jessica> carnt you just use K3D
<intelikey> B
<leo_rockw> cable5: what are you trying to accomplish?
<cable5> leo_rockw, get an .avi movie to transcode and burn
<intelikey> avi file to playable dvd
<cable5> i just tried tovid, but it messed up the aspect
<leo_rockw> can't avidemux do that?
<intelikey> !info avidemux
<ubotu> avidemux (source: avidemux): a small editing software for avi (especially DivX). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-0.0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3270 kB, installed size 8256 kB
<leo_rockw> you may need to use a dvd authoring program
<leo_rockw> like qdvdauthor (which i believe is just a frontend anyway)
<cable5> all the ones ive been trying are really lame
<cable5> ive tried qdvdauthor
<cable5> it didn't transcode correctly
<jessica> dose anyone know if hardy is very stable yet
<jessica> i tryed it about a week ago but had to go back to gutsy as nothing worked with it but there was a lot of updates i hird
<leo_rockw> hardy won't even be lts when it is finally released... ¬¬
<mefisto__> cable5: have you tried DeVeDe?
<cable5> yes, just now
<cable5> its a hard drive hog
<intelikey> jessica "very stable" and ubuntu in one sentance ???      you're not thinking debian by any chance ?
<leo_rockw> intelikey: lol
<cable5> wants me to have 10 gigs free, just so i can transcode one movie
<leo_rockw> cable5: so?
<mefisto__> cable5: there's also mandvd
<cable5> leo_rockw, im on a 40 gig HD, heh
<cable5> i don't have that kind of space to spare
<leo_rockw> cable5: dvd transcoding just takes up a lot of space
<cable5> mefisto__, i dont think ive tried mandvd
<jessica> i think its the 24th of april hardys stable release isnt it
<leo_rockw> jessica: yes. and 16 the RC i think.
<mefisto__> cable5: if you don't have the disk space, you may as well give up now
<cable5> mefisto__, 10 gigs is outrageous
<intelikey> jessica that's the schedule   but it's not chisseled in stone
<cable5> when i use nero in windows it transcodes on the fly and burns off the resulting dvd disk structure
<leo_rockw> cable5: a dvd is 4.38gb and you need more room for tmps
<cable5> using ZERO space
<jessica> yes i know, i just want some of the fetures hardy offers
<intelikey> jessica ask in #ubuntu+1
<leo_rockw> d3jake: did it work?
<d3jake> Didn't quite work, good news is that I could still boot to my Linux install
<intelikey> they'll know more than most of us.
<mefisto__> cable5: but where is the "resulting dvd disk structure" stored? on hard disk, right?
<d3jake> I selected the XP entry, and it just put up "Starting...." and stayed there
<d3jake> maybe I should leave it hang longer
<cable5> mefisto__, the disk structure doesn't really need to be stored anywhere, just created
<cable5> the mpeg-4 files are all that reallly need storage, and they're like 800 megs at most
<intelikey> d3jake you could pastebin the output of    cat /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/device* ;sudo fdisk -l
<leo_rockw> cable5: 800mb? lol
<mefisto__> cable5: ???? a disk structure that is stored in memory?
<leo_rockw> cable5: a dvd is 4.38gb
<cable5> i know these things
<cable5> im saying its done on the fly
<d3jake> sure
<jessica> is there a way to get a graphical grub boot loader on kubuntu
<cable5> mandvd seems nice
<cable5> testing that
<intelikey> jessica you can set a background pic.
<intelikey> !grub | jessica on one of these pages there is a howto
<ubotu> jessica on one of these pages there is a howto: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<d3jake> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59888/
<jessica> thanks
<intelikey> cable5 did you look at kino ?
<intelikey> ok d3jake you need to add the device   see line 151 of your pastebin  only one drive listed in the /boot/grub/device* file      and you will probably want to remap the drive in the menu.lst with the "map" keyword as i posted earler.
<d3jake> okay, lemme see...
<d3jake> if you posted it before I rejoined, I don't have that logged...
<intelikey> i'll repost it.  but first lets edit the device.map file     kdesudo kate /boot/grub/devic*      add the line        (hd1)   /dev/hdb
<d3jake> Thanks!
<michael> Good Evening every body
<michael> Can any body tell me
<leo_rockw> good evening michael
<michael> Wich version of Oracle is butter to install in Ubuntu
<mefisto__> cable5: if you have free space on a windows partition, you could use that as temp disk space for whichever program you are using
<michael> leo_rockw: is nice to meet you
<d3jake> Saved.
<michael> I am new using ubuntu
<michael> And i like it very much
<intelikey> d3jake next in the file menu.lst      at line 147  add the following two lines
<intelikey>         map             (hd0) (hd1)
<intelikey>         map             (hd1) (hd0)
<leo_rockw> michael: nice meeting you too. unfortunately i don't use databases.
<cable5> mefisto__, i did away with my windows partition, heh
 * cable5 is now SINGLE booting
<michael> leo_rockw: Could you tell me who can help me with that please??
<leo_rockw> michael: either here or in #ubuntu
<mefisto__> cable5: and you still don't have 10gb to spare on a 40gb disk?
<intelikey> d3jake between the   root            (hd1,0)     and the     makeactive
<d3jake> Okay
<leo_rockw> mefisto__: i don't have 1gb to spare on a 90gb partition... :-P
<d3jake> Okay, saved
<norv> leo_rockw: I've heard someone say that BDB was better than oracle. But I think they have different purposes
<michael> The only thing i need to uninstall windows xp from my pc is install oracle, in ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> !oracle
<ubotu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<michael> leo_rockw: thank a lot
<d3jake> Should it work now?
<michael> thank you ubotu
<intelikey> d3jake also to keep "update-grub" from removing that entry   move the line " ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST "    to just above   " title           Windows XP Professional"
<intelikey> then it "should" work    yes d3jake
<d3jake> Okay, saved and Thanks!
<d3jake> I'l try it out now
<intelikey> hey root
<michael> thanks I think that will work
<nosrednaekim>  /whois root | hack-kit
<nosrednaekim> ^)^
<linuxguymarshall> After I upgrade to KDE 4 how to I get rid of all the KDE 3.x programs?
<michael> I will read a little so i can find the solution to my problem
<nosrednaekim> linuxguymarshall: you may want to keep them around,some kde3 programs do not yet have a kde4 alternative
<linuxguymarshall> But things like Konquerer
<linuxguymarshall> They just stick around and annoy me
<nosrednaekim> ah.... well, you can uninstall them if you like
<norv> you'll find that the apps don't really take much space, it's the deps
<norv> so uninstall konqueror 3 and free maybe.. a few megs?
<linuxguymarshall> I don't care about space. It's really just a tiny nucience to keep them in my menu
<BluesKaj> I have a cli command that starts my Tivo server application pyTivo. i'd like it to autostart without having to use the cli ,like a server should ..any suggestions
<leo_rockw> BluesKaj: add it to init.d
<norv> linuxguymarshall: remove the menu items, that's fast and easy
 * leo_rockw will be afk
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: rc,d
<BluesKaj> leo_rockw, you make it seem so easy , i'm sure the'e more to it than just adding a cli command in init.d
<linuxguymarshall> Yeah, I couldn't find any options to remove them. Sorry i'm new to KDE
<nosrednaekim> rc.d
<norv> linuxguymarshall: right click K menu->Menu Editor
<linuxguymarshall> Thanks
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, pls explain in bit more detail  :)
<michael> Bodys can any body help step by step to install oracle database 9i or 10g not Express Edition in Ubuntu??
<michael> Bodys can any body help me step by step to install oracle database 9i or 10g not Express Edition in Ubuntu??
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat
<michael> Daisuke:
<michael> I need to install Oracle Database 9i or 10g in Ubuntu
<norv> michael: is there a reason you need that specific version?
<michael> yes because with those version I am working in the University
<michael> but if you can installed other version
<intelikey> hmmm d3jake not back yet....   that could be good and that could be bad... ;/
<norv> michael: meh, perhaps I should avoid computer science field, then
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: man /etc/rc.local
<michael> in wich i can work with Sqlplus without problem is ok to
<michael> in wich i can work with Sqlplus without problem is ok too
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, thx
<michael> norv why you say that??
<norv> michael: well, I thought all I'd need from a db was what libdb and mysql/postgresql did
<d3jake> well....
<d3jake> it worked, kinda
 * intelikey hides
<d3jake> hehe
<norv> michael: it says sqlplus is equivalent to mysql, psql, etc.. not sure if those alternate solutions would work
<intelikey> d3jake can you define "kinda" ?
<michael> sorry but not
<d3jake> It will boot into Windows without WIndohs caring that its a slave, but
<d3jake> (I'm getting there :p)
<michael> because i need to practice in PL/Sql
<michael> I mean I need Oracle
<michael> I have been looking in google
<michael> for several weeks
<michael> and nothing anything help me
<michael> I mean nothing help me
<d3jake> But my hardware acted a bit funky (POST not getting to the HDD detection phase, so I reset it, and when I got to Grub I let it time out to the default(kubuntu) but when it started, before getting to the loading screen, it gave me some errors, which were:
<norv> michael: heh, I pretty much put no logic in database. I see what you need though
<michael> norv I am sorry what did you say???
<d3jake> [   89.736406] CPU 0:Machine Check exception 4 Bank4:b20000079f0f
<michael> I didnt understand what you say
<d3jake> [90.134176]TSC 2e3589424c
<norv> michael: PL/SQL is a procedural extension to sql. Procedural, as in it's like embedding a whole programming language
<d3jake> [90.134273] Kernal Panic- not syncing: Machine check
<michael> So??
<d3jake> so I shut down, unplugged the second HDD (XP Disk), and here I am
<d3jake> does that help at all intelikey?
<intelikey> no
<norv> michael: so? you are asking for a proprietary extension, which it's likely /nobody/ will ever provide
<d3jake> figures...
<intelikey> well i understand what you are saying   but i don't see a reason for it...
<mgif573> Anyone can help me to play FOX on Demand in Ubuntu
<michael> You mean is that goes againts the laws???
<d3jake> Neither do it, it seems that its a bit tempermental for some reason.
<intelikey> d3jake that's a ram error
<michael> You mean that goes againts the laws???
<d3jake> O.o
<norv> michael: meaning it's unlikely someone would have...
<mgif573> I have instaled ies4Linux and wine
<michael> Ok then what do you recommend me??
<michael> what should I do??
<norv> michael: run in emulation. YAY, database in emulation, what fun. but it'll work
<michael> norv Do you speak Spanish??
<d3jake> Alright, enough fun for tonight. Thanks alot for the help Intelikey, and hopefully I won't need your help again (if you know what I mean...)
<norv> michael: un poco. go to #kubuntu-es
<michael> ok
<mgif573> yo tambien
<mgif573> :P
<michael> mgif573: Hablas español???
<mgif573> asi es
<intelikey> d3jake save that error message for #kernel    they might know something that would help you.
<michael> Necesito ayuda para instalar oracle 9i o 10g en ubuntu me pudieras ayudar??
<mgif573> Pues, soy newbie
<mgif573> en que te atoraste?
<michael> Pues que no quiero una version express que es la que explican alli
<michael> sino quiero 9i o 10g
<d3jake> Ah, okay, thanks
<intelikey> d3jake i'm seeing several things about that on google.com/linux     but nothing decisive
<d3jake> so it could still be any number of things?
<mgif573> oh entonces quieres poder conectar a una DB usando Linux o quieres hacer un Server?
<NickPresta> !es | mgif573
<ubotu> mgif573: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<michael> quiero hacer un server
<intelikey> d3jake but it's definitely kernel + hardware   related   and thus probably better question for   #kernel   than  #kubuntu
<michael> quiero sencillamente instalar la base de datos en ubuntu
<michael> y luego
<intelikey> d3jake sorry i can't do more there.
<michael> estudiar en la misma maquina conectandome con un cliente
<Ch1ppy> hey, I was having some troubles with kopete and so I want to try to remove all my kopete configuration and start again with a clean plate, but I can't seem to find where the config is... I've tried removing ~/.kopete and ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete* with no luck... can anyone tell me where the other configuration is
<Ch1ppy> ?
<michael> ch1ppy what was the problem you had??
<mgif573> michael
<michael> si??
<mgif573> checa esta pagina http://www.pythian.com/blogs/549/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-linux-704
<michael> yo uso ubuntu kubuntu 7.10 Gubsy Gibson
<intelikey> d3jake "<d3jake> so it could still be any number of things?"   yeah.    but it is a kernel issue.    possably hardware failing and possably just a bug,   i can't really narrow the field there.
<michael> digo
<michael> ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibson
<mgif573> pues es casi lo mismo
<michael> amd 64
<Ch1ppy> michael: several problems with msn, such as it not recognizing when I had added an MSN contact - they just wouldn't show up when I restarted kopete after adding them, but the contact was there when I used other programs
<BluesKaj> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> that should cover it
<mgif573> pues he usado manuales de otras versiones en ubuntu 7.10
<intelikey> well i need to went.    good luck with it d3jake.
<BluesKaj> guess not
<mgif573> http://www.pythian.com/blogs/654/installing-oracle-11g-on-ubuntu-linux-710-gutsy-gibbon
<d3jake> cya
<mgif573> ahi esta para la 7.10
<michael> Ch1ppy you should enter to Application/add or remove programs them
<Jsn0327> using network manager, how to disconnect from a wireless network once you are connected?
<michael> put Kopete and mark it to remove it
<michael> that's all
<michael> ok gracias
<BluesKaj> sacktime , nite folks
<Ch1ppy> michael: that will not remove the configuration... I wish to remove all the personal configuration and start again, as if it was the first time I had run kopete
<michael> Ch1ppy then I dont know, try looking in google
<Ch1ppy> nevermind, found it after a lot of locate'ing
<cable5> !mandvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mandvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<michael> mgif513 gracias, pero la version que necesito expecificamente es 10g
<michael> o 9i
<michael> ya que 11g me obligaria a instalar un servidor de aplicaciones
<michael> y todo eso
<michael> y no quiero hacerlo, solo instalar la base de datos y un cliente y listo
<michael> no instalar base de datos, cliente y servidor de aplicaciones entiendes??
<matt1728> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<matt1728> anyone know how to mount an ipod?
<foibles> join #ubuntu
<Jsn0327> does anyone know how to disconnect from a wireless network in network manager?
<kgoetz> michael: this is an english channel.
<kgoetz> matt1728: depending on which generation it may or may not mount propperly
 * kgoetz isnt familar with them though
<matt1728> ahh i got to mount but cant transfer
<matt1728> i guess windows will be needed yet still
<phaedru1> matt1728: if you have a windows formatted ipod (VFAT ystem ), you should be able to mount it easily over USB and should be aboe to use amarok / gtkpod
<matt1728> amarok doesnt seem to want
<matt1728> to transfer
<matt1728> i will try gtkpod
<kgoetz> apple change the protocol at whim, so if its a new one your version of kubuntu may not support it yet
<phaedru1> Check out this linux journal article: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<Jsn0327> is there a version of WICD for gusty?
<mgif573> #ubuntu-es
<sgrover> Trying to play a DVD in my puter.  Getting "The source  can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data
<Tonren> I have a TON of photos of events in different subfolders of one top folder, and I want to be able to project a slideshow of all of them.  What's a slideshow image viewer that can take images recursively in a directory hierarchy?
<sgrover> I have libdvdcss installed and am a member of the video group... and I can open the disk and browse the files... any suggestions?
<sgrover> btw, using Kaffeine with xine
<sgrover> Tonren: you can do that with the screen saver...
<Tonren> sgrover: Hmm, that's kind of a weird solution.  It'd be really nice if there was an app where I could configure delay times and zoom options and stuff.
<sgrover> Tonren: I've never had to do that so haven't looked at it.  But I do something similar with my desktop and screensaver....
<Tonren> I'll look into the screensaver thing; I'm still going to look for an app, though
<sgrover> Sounds like what you are after is a presentation file... but auto add your files.
<Tonren> sgrover: It seems like there ought to be a program out there that just looks in subdirectories.  It isn't that complicated...
<Jsn0327> how do you add an app to startup in kbuntu?  it says to goto System > Preferences > Sessions but i can't find it.
<sgrover> Tonren: agreed - I'm sure there is something available.
<Tonren> Jsn0327: Do you know how to use the command line?
<Jsn0327> yeah
<Tonren> Jsn0327: Open a terminal, type "cd .kde/Autostart", then type "ln -s [thing-you-want-to-start]"
<Jsn0327> cool thanks
<Tonren> So, if you wanted to auto-start firefox, for example, you could type "which firefox" to see that it is /usr/bin/firefox, and you'd type "ln -s /usr/bin/firefox" once you're in ~/.kde/Autostart .
<Tonren> Jsn0327: np
<matt1728> gtk!pod
<matt1728> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nick_> matt1728:  so how are you
<matt1728> good how about you
<nick_> im good
<nick_> i just not want to sleep
<matt1728> lol
<prince_jammys> !info gtkpod
<nick_> and all my msn list is away :(
<ubotu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.10-2 (gutsy), package size 695 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> brb have to walk the dog
<nick_> loll i just done that :P
<nick_> later then
<nick_> can i have kde 4 on my 7.10 ?
<kgoetz> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nick_> thnaks
<kgoetz> np
<matt1728> does anyone know how to add mp3 and m4a support to gtkpod?>
<nick_> nah
<nick_> sorry dude
<nick_> after add the apt get kde4 i have to do what ?
<jarn> Is there a way to check where my various partitions are mounted?
<kgoetz> jarn: 'mount'
<jarn> kgoetz: Hah, cool, thanks. I've used mount plenty of times to... mount things... but didn't know it could do that!
<kgoetz> jarn: hehe :) np
<jarn> Okay, I just hooked up a new external hard drive that I bought that came pre-formatted as ntfs. Obviously, I don't like that. When I try to format it to ext3, however, gparted tells me it's in use. When I type moutn, it's not listed as being mounted.
<mefisto__> nick_: your question doesn't make sense. have you installed kde4-core ?
<matt1728> is there a force quit command in linux?
<mefisto__> matt1728: sudo killall program-name
<matt1728> thanks
<mefisto__> matt1728: or alt-esc, then search the list for the prog
<matt1728> killall worked fine
<matt1728> thanks
<azzco> Does anyone know how to use espeak with ktts?
<foibles> does anyone here know how i can install unreal tournament GOTY edition?
<foibles> under linux
<azzco> foibles: I do ;)
<azzco> foibles: I use wine for it right now though
<foibles> im a-searchin' and searchin for the answer
<foibles> azzco, i don't want to use wine
<azzco> foibles: what have you done so far then?
<foibles> azzco, downloaded several scripts that don't run
<foibles> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<foibles> tried that
<foibles> didn't work
<azzco> One sec and I'll read a bit on it
<azzco> You didn't get the install dialog to open?
<azzco> Do you have the gtk libs installed?
<azzco> What happens when you "./unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.goty.run"?
<foibles> azzco, a couple of errors
<foibles> "directory not found" blah blah
<azzco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<azzco> Paste the erros there and give me the link ;)
<mefisto__> if I install kde4 alongside gutsy kde3, will kde3 default apps, etc remain untouched?
<azzco> mefisto__:  As I experienced it the default kde3 apps still remained installed but the kde4 apps was used in KDE3.5... might have been just me (Installed kubuntu from the kde4 livecd)
<foibles> azzco, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59898/
<azzco> foibles: write "chmod +x unreal" then press tab for autocompletition, you ca also try the command "ls" to see if the file actually is there
<azzco> mefisto__: I think that you might get better answers in #kubuntu-kde4
<mefisto__> azzco: still waiting on a response there
<azzco> Ahh okay mefisto__, just wanted to make sure you knew about that channel
<vikku> can i play wmv files in mplayer ?
<azzco> foibles: How's it going now? if you're not sure the download went okay try "wget http://www.liflg.org/?what=dl&catid=6&gameid=51&filename=unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.goty.run" instead
<mefisto__> vikku: if you have the right codecs, and the wmv is not encoded with DRM, yes
<foibles> azzco, that helps
<azzco> foibles: downloading now?
<foibles> yeah
<azzco> Did you try the chmod and ./ steps yet?
<foibles> azzco, i ain't understanding
<azzco> foibles: type "chmod +x unr" then press tab, if you get the full filename just press enter ;)
<azzco> foibles: Don't be afraid to ask for help, how's it going BTW?
<Daisuke_Ido> azzco, i've found it actually works better using the multilanguage installer.  and i hope he realizes that sound is going to be a royal pain
<Daisuke_Ido> as the game will ONLY use OSS
<foibles> azzco, i give up
<foibles> i don't exactly know what it does
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: aoss wrapper
<foibles> what does the script even do?
<Daisuke_Ido> azzco, if only it were that simple
<Daisuke_Ido> foibles, it installs the game.
<azzco> foibles: The script is for installing ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> you do need original cds, of course
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: It was that simple for me, except that I had problems with my specific soundcard, that's why I'm using wine ATM
<Daisuke_Ido> azzco, usually, using the aoss wrapper, if nothing else is using the sound subsystem, it's no problem
<Daisuke_Ido> well, apparently something was *always* using ity
<azzco> foibles: How far did you get?
<Daisuke_Ido> so i would have to log out and log in, launching UT before any other apps
<Daisuke_Ido> just to get sound
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: Eeew, never had that problem myself, I have a realtek thingy built in sound, it made the sound sound very weird
<foibles> Daisuke_Ido, azzco what do i do once the script is done
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: Highpitch, low quality (I mean like under 2k Hz)
<Daisuke_Ido> azzco, eww as well :\
<azzco> foibles: try to type ut in a konsole
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: Indeed... only reason I use wine -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> i would imagine it works just as well under wine
<Daisuke_Ido> probably more reliably
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: Works great under wine... actually alot of things are better, except for the graphics speed
<azzco> More features working, les likeky that you encounter weird texture bugs, etc etc
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, that would probably be an improvement
<Daisuke_Ido> it ran far too fast natively
<azzco> Yeah I remeber that it did that a few times for me.
<azzco> Daisuke_Ido: Still have it installed?
<foibles> azzco, doesn't seem to do it
<foibles> so i dl the script, then just play with the cd in the drive?
<azzco> foibles: Do you get any erros thrown back at you?
<foibles> azzco, says command not found
<azzco> foibles: the script install the game from the CD to the HD, you should be able to run ut by typing ut in the console after installation.
<azzco> Okay =s Then the install was probably not successfull
<foibles> azzco, ah, then i just wasn't doing it right
<voss749> Hey guys I love the new kde 4
<voss749> Anyone awake?
<ForgeAus> hey still getting QInputContext: no input method context available issues
<ForgeAus> even when I installed SKIM, that input method thingy
<ForgeAus> assuming its part of whats missing from AndLinux how do I go about tracking it down/disabling it?
<foibles> azzco, i give up
<foibles> just going wine
<ForgeAus> foibles?
<ForgeAus> what u giving up on?
<foibles> installing unreal tournament under linux
<foibles> using a script
<ForgeAus> oh IC
<ForgeAus> I doubt I'd be any help there
<ForgeAus> hmm I have unreal tourney somewhere...
<ForgeAus> shoulda sold the damn thing ages ago :)
<Evolution2> hey guys, I have ext3drives installed in windows but recently when I try to access my kubuntu partition windows tells me that it wants to format the drive
<Evolution2> any ideas
<foibles> Evolution2, windows can't read anything but ntfs and fat32
<Evolution2> foibles: but it used to work. that's my question
<foibles> Evolution2, i dont know otherwise
<foibles> i know its possible for windows to read ext3, but its a pain to setup
<Evolution2> foibles: if I format like it says, would it completely wipe out my partition?
<foibles> yes
<dueperdue> hi
<Evolution2> ah ok
<Evolution2> k thanks
<tuxwulf> Anybody any ideas how to catch CPU temperature in a script?
<simula> system gaurd snags that value... maybe that is a starting point for finding a lead
<ForgeAus> Evolution2 you need an IFS
<ForgeAus> damn he's gone
<simula> could someone point me to a command line tutorial on how to format/mount a second sata drive?
<simula> i'm a newbie and i want to learn the command line way to go about it :)
<raevin> simula: tried searching google?
<simula> the stuff i have found doesn't seem to be working for me :/
<simula> http://www.debianhelp.org/node/10926
<raevin> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux-help/65690-second-sata-drive-unable-mount.html
<simula> thanks raevin
<raevin> search: "linux how to mount a sata drive"
<raevin> no problemo
<raevin-SLEEPING> anyone have any good c++ tutorials for linux?  i got a windows background in it, but want to start from the ground-up again, since i know the two are different
<simula> have you played with mingw on windows?
<raevin-SLEEPING> i've touched it...but i didn't do much with it
<simula> what kind of stuff are you thinking of making... command line stuff... or gui stuff?
<raevin-SLEEPING> in the end, gui...but, i want to do some command line stuff first
<bmac2> I cannot get kubuntu to install on a dual processor machine, dell poweredge, and from all the docs and references online it has something to do with dual processors
<bmac2> and reading stuff at the same time, a known bug
<bmac2> gives a squashfs error on any version
<bmac2> anyone know a workaround to get kubuntu on this server?
<bmac2> tried the standard noapic apci=off
<calcmandan> anyone having issues loading distrowatch.com with konqueror?
<calcmandan> i can load it with netscape and firefox though.
<pat5star> hi all, was just setting up some cron jobs and realized that if an error occurs, the system will use the MAILTO variable to email me about it...but I can't find where it goes...or if it's even being sent. Does kubuntu have an internal email system setup automatically or do I have to do something?
<pat5star> calcmandan: I just tried with konqueror, no problems here
<pat5star> bmac2: wish I had my notes here but I don't...I had the same server and same problem about a year ago. I remember I had to compile my own kernel to get it working
<bmac2> pat5star, but I can't even install
<calcmandan> pat5star: thank you
<bmac2> I can install debian, slackware, freebsd
<pat5star> calcmandan: yw
<bmac2> anything except an ubuntu based distro
<bmac2> live cd hoses
<bmac2> live dvd hoses
<bmac2> alt dvd and cd hoses
<bmac2> tried ubuntu, kubuntu both desktop and server
<bmac2> there is mention of this error being known
<bmac2> and a fix for it
<pat5star> bmac2: I'm looking for my notes, may take a few mins but I remember I wasted a couple of days on it...but once I got it working it was awesome...I'll see if I can find it
<bmac2> fix is mentioned all over the internet
<bmac2> but not the fix
<bmac2> k
<bmac2> thanks
<bmac2> I am running kubuntu on like 5 machines
<bmac2> just this server is being a pain in the ass
<pat5star> bmac2: oh that just reminded me...I used debian, not kubuntu...may not work for you anyways
<bmac2> dang
<bmac2> there has to be a work around
<bmac2> I just can't find what it is
<bmac2> lol
<pat5star> bmac2: but I'm like you now, 5 machines here with kubuntu now, I used to be diehard debian fan but kubuntu is just easier now :)
<pat5star> and before I get bashed, I know kubuntu is a derivative :P
<bmac2> it is a derivative
<bmac2> but still different
<bmac2> distro
<bmac2> just like a lot of debian deviants over the years
<bmac2> all the way from ubuntu, to knoppix, all the way back ot storm linux
<pat5star> bmac2: yep I hear you...but I used to be strictly debian. After trying kubuntu for the first time, I found it similar to debian in the ways I wanted, but much easier to install and detect hardware, it just took the pain part out of debian...never looked back since :)
<pat5star> back to my little question...nobody knows what (or if anything) happens to default system email in a fresh kubuntu install?
<bmac2> do a ps aux
<bmac2>  with a pipeline   | more
<bmac2> on it
<bmac2> and see if there is a mail mta installed
<bmac2> I don't think there is by default
<bmac2> debian  always put exim on by default
<bmac2> but
<bmac2> you had to configure it or it was broke
<pat5star> bmac2: i don't have any smtp server running, nor want one...just wondering if system (error) emails got sent some other method by default...it doesn't appear that it does
<bmac2> no
<bmac2> but there has to be a way to tell it where the mail server is
<bmac2> or it wouldn't make any sense to even have that
<bmac2> I just have no idea where it would be
<pat5star> then I guess the only way you find errors from things like a screwed up cron job would be in the logs then, eh?
<bmac2> or
<bmac2> have the email set up somehow
<bmac2> or tell the cron to send a message to another local machine
<pat5star> see why I'm wondering this is because I have another system that does run my smtp server, and if I have any problems it emails my ~ account, where I have fetchmail set up to send it to my primary email address adn I'm notified right away
<pat5star> bmac2: ok, I'll look and see if I can alter the MAILTO variable to use my other server...thx for that idea
<bmac2> np
<bmac2> there has to be a way to fix that
<calcmandan> i figured out why distrowatch wasn't loading
<bmac2> I know people who do it thatway
<calcmandan> i had browser id shut off.
<bmac2> just never asked them
<bmac2> lol calcmandan
<calcmandan> once i re-enabled it, it loaded.
<bmac2> sounds like something I would do
<bmac2> don't you just hate that?
<bmac2> working hard, doing your thing
<calcmandan> *nod*
<pat5star> bmac2: gl with your problem, I didn't bother looking for my notes because I remember now it was debian I installed on my poweredge, so I doubt it will be any help to you
<bmac2> and forgot something you did earlier
<calcmandan> i prefer to use konq.  firefox is bloated.
<bmac2> the more I use opera
<bmac2> the more I lik eit
<calcmandan> it's fast at loading from what i've seen.
<pat5star> bmac2: agrees, lol! that's why I try and write everything down I do nowadays...I've done so many things in the past that I never wrote about, only to find like a year later I need to do it again and have no idea how I did it the first time
<bmac2> HEY
<bmac2> no
<bmac2> w
<bmac2> leave our senility out of this
<bmac2> it ain't MY fault I am getting old
<bmac2> and forgetful
<pat5star> calcmandan: I'm beginning to agree...I used to be a huge firefox fan but lately I'm get discouraged with it...but I'm not a big fan of konqueror or opera either...so I'm still stuck with firefox
<calcmandan> pat5star: yeah i was using teh mozilla suite back in the day. read about firefox .9.
<calcmandan> i downloaded it and was hooked
<calcmandan> then, slowly as they added more and more features, it got so slow at loading.
<calcmandan> and little bugs where i can't use the hotkeys to open or close tabs...
<calcmandan> on youtube, especially.
<calcmandan> i like konqueror.  i got used to its hotkeys when i worked at apple.
<pat5star> calcmandan: me too, remember messing around with netscape 4.7 to start because I refused to use IE, and unless I'm wrong, mozilla is built on the original netscape code
<calcmandan> their browser is almost identical to konq.  so it wasn't hard for me.
<calcmandan> yes.  they split the project because the suite was too bloaty.
<calcmandan> firefox was lightning fast.
<calcmandan> WAS
<calcmandan> it matters to me.  only running an athlon 1500+ with 1gb of ram.
<calcmandan> kubuntu 6.06.2 lts.
<pat5star> calcmandan: ya it was awesome back then. funny you bring this up because I just read on /. the other day that netscape is finally officially dead. It's too bad in a way, because I remember when v6 came out it was pretty good
<calcmandan> yeah
<calcmandan> when i read that post, i downloaded the last version of netscape for memory.
<calcmandan> i used netscape back in the day.
<calcmandan> in the mid 90s
<calcmandan> i still run mozilla.
<calcmandan> for fun. it's basically firefox
<pat5star> calcmandan: lol, good idea...vintage software...might be worth something someday when you are the only person with  a copy of it left lol
<calcmandan> lol
<calcmandan> opera is fast!
<pat5star> calcmandan: ya I have it installed...I don't know how to explain it but I just don't like using it. It is fast, all the plugins work for it fine, but I still prefer firefox at this point even tho I'm now having plugin problems and it is definitely slower
<calcmandan> pat5star: i always made a point at having a copy of netscape on my machine.
<calcmandan> pat5star: yeah. i generally have such loyalties to certain software. but i have gotten a bit picky about performance on aging hardware.
<pat5star> calcmandan: me too, now the only diff is when I work on any friends/family computers I install firefox if they don't have it. I tell them I refuse to help them unless they let me install it, then I usually get them to make it their default :)
<calcmandan> pat5star: i'd be on a newer version of kubuntu, but i can't seem to get wlan working on newer versions on the live discs. so i'm sticking with what i have. works fine.
<calcmandan> pat5star: yeah, i have converted many friends to firefox.
<pat5star> calcmandan: I hear you on that....I only upgraded to gutsy 2 weeks ago because it took me awhile to wlan working too, but now that it is I really like it. I also have kde4 installed but not my default yet, still using kde3...
<calcmandan> pat5star: yeah, i'm really excited about kde4. saw the keynote during the install party.
<calcmandan> pat5star: i'm a big big big fan of kde.  the newer look and improvements have brought kde a long long way.
<pat5star> Looking forward to heron tho, because kde4 looks good and seems to be much faster. I'm not sure if I'm in the majority here or not, but I really like little things like dolphin for the file manager, and the new layour of the kmenu
<pat5star> calcmandan: I know it's said every year, but I really think it's going to come true now with kde4. This will be the year of linux for the desktop :)
<pat5star> especially with the eye candy like compiz, which works really well too
<calcmandan> pat5star: well, we'll see. the EEE is now going to be available in xp. and i have a suspicion that it will slowly push linux out.
<pat5star> calcmandan: what is EEE>
<pat5star> ?
<calcmandan> pat5star: asus eee
<calcmandan> eee.asus.com
<calcmandan> micro laptop with linux preinstalled.
<calcmandan> sold 350k or so of them the last 6 months.
<pat5star> calcmandan: just looked it up on wikipedia...that's cool, surprised I didn't hear about that before. Sounds similar to gOS which was just featured in this months linux journal too. With all these diff things coming out, it can only be good for all us linux geeks :)
<calcmandan> i'm shocked, frankly.
<calcmandan> if you read /., i'm shocked.
<calcmandan> yes, it's only good for us.
<calcmandan> though we'll survive just fine as underdogs.
<calcmandan> m$ can keep the rootkits and virus writers on their sights.
<pat5star> calcmandan: I read it every other day...that's why I can't believe I missed that...although I'm bad for only reading articles if the headline or first few sentences catch my attention, othewise I skip it
<calcmandan> pat5star: oh i'm the same way.
<pat5star> calcmandan: agreed! I'm finding I'm getting busier tho without advertising whatsoever from people and small businesses just sick to death of windows and willing to try linux now. I set up servers for the businesses with debian and kubuntu for personal computers, and have not had one unhappy customer yet...
<pat5star> calcmandan: The trick I've found is that if they need windows for some kind of crucial software that only runs on it and won't work with wine, I dual boot windows and kubuntu for them...and the install cd's have made that so incredibly easy to do now too :)
<jarn> I'm trying to format a new external hard drive as ext3, but the sizes are screwed up. It's a 500gb harddrive (meaning it's actually 465 ;)), and it shows up as 465, but it apparently thinks 30 gb are in use, telling me free space is 435 - and this is just AFTER I formatted it. I checked and there's nothing in it.
<bmac2> pat5star, make sure you try virtualbox
<bmac2> it blows wine away
<calcmandan> i have friends who complain that kde/gnome looks so much like windows. i tell them that it's easier for those transitioning to linux from windows to get the gist.
<pat5star> bmac2: I've been unsuccessful getting that working properly yet...it's on my todo list tho!
<bmac2> that way they never leave linux, just open a window with xp in it, or whatever version you need
<bmac2> we are running all kinds of crap in it
<bmac2> I can run xp or vista both
<bmac2> inside of it
<pat5star> bmac2: ya I definitely have to get that working right. It hasn't been a big thing for me tho because at home I have my entire family (even my kids) diehard linux fans, so they don't want or need linux
<calcmandan> bmac2: does it install xp in a virtualbox session?
<bmac2> yep
<calcmandan> hmmm.
<bmac2> I am runing xp right now inside of it
<pat5star> oops, I meant they don't want or need WINDOWS, big typo there lol
<bmac2> so I can run some software we run for the project I work on
<bmac2> lol
<calcmandan> well, we're talking about a virtualized environment.
<bmac2> we know what you meant, not what you said
<pat5star> bmac2: lol
<bmac2> but calcmandan this one works nice
<bmac2> most of them I think suck
<bmac2> I HATE vmware
<bmac2> with a freaking passion
<bmac2> always have
<bmac2> always will
<calcmandan> i haven't had any luck with vmware.
<bmac2> virtualbox WORKS
<calcmandan> always some issue with my kernel.
<calcmandan> unfortunately, virtualbox isn't in the repo list.
<bmac2> repo list?
<pat5star> bmac2: virtualware is diff than vmware? I thought they were the same...I've only tried to get vmware working and was unable too, although I didn't put a lot of effort into it
<bmac2> what is a repo list?
<jussi01> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<calcmandan> apt-cache search
<bmac2> virtualbox
<bmac2> that is it
<bmac2> that's the ticket
<bmac2> NOT virtualware
<jussi01> !enter | bmac2
<bmac2> or vm ware
<ubotu> bmac2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pat5star> bmac2: wow, I'll check that out tonight then
<bmac2> do try it
<pat5star> brb, going to check it now actually
<bmac2> we have a program that was originally written in Visual C++ and .net and stuff
<bmac2> when the software was run on windows, before Pluto gave the code to opensource
<jussi01> !away > dhq_sleeping
<bmac2> we are in the middle of re-writing it, but we have to have ti to build new screens, so we end up running it inside of virtualbox.  It installs beautifully, does the XP udates, everything
<dhq_sleeping> jussi01: what happ
<vlt> Hello. What is the easiest way to let pop up a small kde notification window from a bash script? Any dcop magic?
<calcmandan> found the virtualbox apt repo.
<calcmandan> downloading it now.
<calcmandan> yeehaw
<calcmandan> we shall see how this baby runs.
<calcmandan> too bad.  ihave no xp discs
<calcmandan> i do, however, have 7.10
<bmac2> it will run win98, even win3.11, vista
<bmac2> any version you have laying around
<pat5star> I'm downloading it too right now
<pat5star> I have vista installed on the computer I'm using right now, will see how this works
<calcmandan> i have absolutely zero m$ software on my machines.
<calcmandan> all gnu
<calcmandan> Actually, I'm quite proud of that.
<jussi01> dhq_sleeping: did you get the pm from the bot?
<pat5star> calcmandan: actually that is cool, I hate having to still have ms products around but I do for work. anyways, I have it all installed but have to log out and back in to try it out...I'll be back in a few mins
<pat5star> bmac2: thx for telling me about this, brb
<calcmandan> g'night yall
<vlt> I solved my problem using kdialog (if anyone is interested ...)
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<doktoreas> how can i Install kubuntu on a xfce installation? is enough kubuntu-desktop?
<jussi01> doktoreas: yes, just install that and it will pull everything you should need
<doktoreas> and after that I can issue a aptitude remove xfce-desktop?
<jussi01> !purekde | doktoreas
<ubotu> doktoreas: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<doktoreas> thx
<jussi01> doktoreas: s/!Gnome/Xfce
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the command to unzip a file?
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean its in a .zip
<jussi01> Admiral_Chicago: i think ark can handle them, or do you need the commandline?
<Jordan_U> How do I get full rez full screen visuals in Amarok ( using ProjectM )?
<caca> hai
<noisekiller> Anybody there? *knock knock*
<jussi01> noisekiller: yep
<doktoreas> hello
<noisekiller> jissi01: Know anything about Remotedesktop Client (T.Sauter)? Anyway to switch (minimize) during remoting?
<doktoreas> I have just installed kubuntu over my gnome installation
<doktoreas> now i am running the apt remove from purekde, but it want take out xorg
<noisekiller> jussi01: Or can recommend any better remote desktop from Kubuntu to Win-machines.?
<doktoreas> is it normal?
<jussi01> noisekiller: i usually us krdc
<jussi01> doktoreas: weird, not that i know of
<jussi01> doktoreas: did you use aptitude orapt get?
<noisekiller> jussi01: Didnt get that workin. Stuck at 'Authenticating' .. Think it tries VNC instead of RDP for my host.
<thumper> is there a simple fix for getting kopete to work on gutsy (up to date AFAIK)
<jpatrick> thumper: the bug which made it crash on launch was fixed in -updates
<thumper> jpatrick: it doesn't crash, just takes 100% cpu and is non-responsive
<jpatrick> thumper: apt-get install --reinstall kopete?
<noisekiller> jussi01: Never mind ... found out I need to type rdp:// with krdc. I'll try it out.. Thanks! :)
<jpatrick> thumper: if not, install kdenetwork-dbg and pastebin the output
<dedi> how can i start a app on a specific desktop?
<thumper> jpatrick: reinstall didn't fix it
<thumper> jpatrick: installing kdenetwork-dbg now
<jpatrick> thumper: best check what the debug says
<needhelp> anyone knows how to create a gpt partition through gpart?
<jpatrick> thumper: not sure, but you may have to restart KDE to make it find the -dbg libraries
<thumper> jpatrick: hmm, that's not going to happen right now, too much to do
<jpatrick> thumper: well let's just run: gdb kopete and hope for the best
<jpatrick> thumper: did you have any plugins enabled?
<thumper> jpatrick: yes I think so
<thumper> but I'm trying to get some work done right now, kopete will have to way
<thumper> s/way/wait/
<jpatrick> thumper: ah, then they're probably mucking something up
<jpatrick> well, have fun working on Launchpad!
 * noisekiller <3 kubuntu
<jpatrick> noisekiller: welcome to the club
<noisekiller> jpatrick: It takes some skill to get used to it ... but when you're there - you love it. My Knetworkmanager went bad and allowed only WEP with manual configuration... edited /etc/network/interfaces and now it works fine. :)
<jpatrick> noisekiller: I've never liked NetworkManager and always edit /etc/network/interfaces
<noisekiller> jpatrick: As a newbie thats hard.. thank god we've got google. 8-) Can you recommend any sweet web editor (like Frontpage etc)
<jpatrick> noisekiller: hmm
<jpatrick> !nvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> noisekiller: nop, sorry
<jpatrick> noisekiller: personally I use vim <3
<noisekiller> vim? :) Sounds great.
<jpatrick> !info vim-full
<ubotu> vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - full fledged version. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1-056+2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 943 kB, installed size 1892 kB
<noisekiller> jpatrick: Something tells me its almost as good as notepad was in Vista. ;)
<jpatrick> noisekiller: vim just rocks when you get used to it
<appelza> noisekiller: you are horribly mistaken :P
<blue-frog> hi, what's the equivalent of gnome language selector in kde please?
<appelza> unless you meant a WYSIWYG html editor
<jpatrick> blue-frog: it's in System Settings -> Regional and Language
<blue-frog> jpatrick: hum, that thing didn't seem to do a lot. absolutely no i18n packages have been downloaded/installed. is that normal?
<jpatrick> blue-frog: install: language-pack-kde-fr
<blue-frog> jpatrick but sorry just seeing I am in the wrong channel. using kde4. ty
<jpatrick> blue-frog: then: kde-l10n-fr
<blue-frog> jpatrick: oh ok you mean ther's no automated way to select the language as in gnome. you have to do it manually. ok no problem. I know how to do. rty
<jpatrick> blue-frog: for KDE 4 that is
<noisekiller> jpatrick & appelza: I'll give it a try ... guess it not wysiwyg but neither is notepad.
<appelza> frontpage is afaik, and you asked for something like frontpage
<jpatrick> noisekiller: here's my personal configuration is you want to give it a try: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59909/
<jpatrick> noisekiller: install vim-full and save that as .vimrc in your /home
<doktoreas> anyone with kmail and imap gmail?
<jpatrick> noisekiller: and of course the vim tutor will get you started: http://www.cs.umu.se/~janl/vimtutor.txt
<noisekiller> jpatrick: Thanks, but it feels like i need something more GUIer right now. :)
<jpatrick> noisekiller: Kate?
<noisekiller> jpatrick: Don't know her..
<jpatrick> noisekiller: "she" is in K-Menu -> Utilities
<kgoetz> *grin*
<kgoetz> thats a classic quote
<noisekiller> :)
<jpatrick> kgoetz: what are you hiding there for? :)
<pat5star> noisekiller: just started watching the chat here, not sure if you already been told, buy have you checked out bluefish or screem?
<noisekiller> jpatrick: Ok.. thats enough for me while coding. But if i'd like something with ftp aso..
<jpatrick> noisekiller: ftp daemon?
<pat5star> noisekiller: they are wysiwyg html editors
<noisekiller> pat5star: all tips are welcome... afaik, bluefish, screem .. i'll take a look around. thanks
<kgoetz> jpatrick: i dropped in here for some reason (which i forget), and i havent rconnected yet :)
<jpatrick> !ftpd | noisekiller (maybe this)
<ubotu> noisekiller (maybe this): FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jpatrick> kgoetz: nice to see you again anyway
<noisekiller> Now we're talkin... :)
<alromaithi> could any1 tel lme how to use the nvidia restricted latest drivers? i want to use it and enable it as default   please
<kgoetz> jpatrick: ditto.
<alromaithi> btw gnome is easy in some parts and KDE also  , however KDE is getting complex and complicated with every new options :S i hope they put an option called KDE Theme packages where you get a readied theme  FULL packages which comes for  example Apple mac theme when you throw it in that manager and enablke your system become an apple . similar to other themes get it?
<alromaithi> please help me enable and use restricted driverts
<alromaithi> with ubuntu gnome i just go to administrations and enable it , this is complicated!!!
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<alromaithi> i had this problem since i used Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> alromaithi, what problem?
<alromaithi> i want to use Nvidia restircted drivers
<alromaithi> the latest drivers
<alromaithi> i want to enable it aswell , downloading it will not enable it , this system doesnt have a brain
<kgoetz> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> then enable then in synaptic or whatever you use (or edit /etc/apt/sources.list to enable them)
<alromaithi>  how tos are  for the terminal konsole stuff
<alromaithi> kde does t he clicks no need for terminal to do th is
<ActionParsnip> alromaithi, then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install <whatever>
<alromaithi> ActionParsnip: this will install it but not enable it
<ActionParsnip> alromaithi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia you been there?
<alromaithi> yes ActionParsnip
<alromaithi> i dont see restricted driver opt ions maybe its deleted?
<pat5star> alromaithi: did you install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<alromaithi> :S
<alromaithi> no
<alromaithi> why is it not in by default what hth ehell
<pat5star> alromaithi: :)   do that, then it will be in your system administration panel
<alromaithi> thanks
<pat5star> alromaithi: yw
<alromaithi> pat5star: may i ask , will kubuntu 8.04 have compiz in by default?
<pat5star> alromaithi: that's my understanding that it will
<alromaithi> im using beta i dont see compiz :S
<ActionParsnip> alromaithi, no bad thing :)
<alromaithi> i want this system to destroy Windows and MAC!
<alromaithi> big TIME
<ActionParsnip> alromaithi, it already does :) :)
<reel_> Hi, How do I get the list of installed packages and the size each occupies in my system ? ( tried dpkg --get-selections for list but no size field )
<ActionParsnip> reel_, try dpkg-query --show --showformat='${Package;-50}\t${Installed-Size}\n' | sort -k 2 -n
 * ActionParsnip google nicely
<jussi01> nice work ActionParsnip
<reel_> ActionParsnip, That was nice.  Thanks!
<doktoreas> is there a way in kmail to get only subject for imap?
<ActionParsnip> reel_, np dude
<ActionParsnip> reel_, google is a good tool :)
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone recommend a linux game similar to MechCommander?
<yao_ziyuan> or the BattleTech series
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan, does it not run via wine?
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: i have played through it
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: i want something new
<ActionParsnip> oic
<ActionParsnip> Microsoft mechwarrior
<yao_ziyuan> i wish there be a game emulating the Future Combat Systems
<yao_ziyuan> or the UAVs
<yao_ziyuan> or Age of Empires
<ActionParsnip> I'm not much of a gamer, sorry
<yao_ziyuan> FreeCiv, right?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan, get settlers :D
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan, freeciv is cool
<jussi01> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: I like tremulous  a lot
<jussi01> !info tremulous | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-4 (gutsy), package size 645 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<ubuntu> hey
<yao_ziyuan> i'll give it a try
<jpatrick> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> tnx
<ubuntu> i'm having a problem wen installing kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, wassup?
<ubuntu> my pc gets freezed wen it tries to load the VGAs
<ubuntu> My pc has an onboard VGA and an AGP VGA card
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, do you get the live desktop
<ubuntu> no
<jpatrick> ubuntu: have you tried the "Safe graphics mode"?
<ubuntu> yeah i tries safe graphics....but didn'yt work
<ubuntu> it just shows a kernel panic error
<ubuntu> why is that?
<ubuntu> but my knoppix 3.4 worked on my pc really well
<ubuntu> i think it must be a prob. with the kernel or initrd
<jpatrick> ubuntu: did you check the md5sum?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> btw
<ubuntu> i removed my AGP VGA and then started my PC
<ubuntu> it works fine
<jpatrick> hmm, curious
<jussi01> that is weird
<ubuntu> Here goes my PC specs:
<ubuntu> CPU: Intel Core  2 Duo 2.0
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, try installing and updating without agp then install it after, change your bios to use the onboard as primary display
<ActionParsnip> intel core duo with an AGP slot
<ActionParsnip> !!!
<ubuntu> will it affct the config of Kubuntu
<ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> my pc has a 2GB of RAM
<jussi01> ubuntu: you sure it isnt a pcie???
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> motherbrd is asrock
<ubuntu> it's AGP 8x
<ActionParsnip> asrock...explains it all
<ubuntu> excuse me..i didn't get it??
<ActionParsnip> asrock make weird boards like core2 duo socket with agp
<ubuntu> yeah
<ActionParsnip> or 939 / 754 socket boards but you can use one or the other
<ubuntu> but knoppix is running on PC and it takes my primary VGA as the AGP card...(i think it's a prob with the kernel])
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, try turning some stuff off in your bios
<ubuntu> i tried my best on configuring the bios
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, did you disable everything you could?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> 100% sure abt wat i didi
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, how far can you boot on the kubuntu cd?
<ubuntu> when i click on "Start or install Kubuntu", it shows a loading screen with a progress bar which is running to and fro
<ubuntu> then
<ubuntu> the
<ubuntu> progress bar fills about 50%
<ubuntu> then it get's stucked
<ubuntu> sorry for my english
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, we get you
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, hmm
<ubuntu> i tried running the verbose even
<ubuntu> it happens wen it tries to load the drivers for the AGP card,...then it shows a paragraph of alphanumeric characters
<ubuntu> then "kernel panic"
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, got latest bios?
<ubuntu> yep
<ubuntu> i updated it recently
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, ok i found something that may help
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=213793
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, basically it says kill the process to do with what is being installed
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, it might make the install continue
<p-f> dell 640m => incredibly annoying high pitched noise when the cpu is idle. I have tried adding apm=idle-threshold=100 and idle=halt to my kernel parameters but to no avail. Has anyone encountered/solved this problem?
<ubuntu> ok...checking
<ActionParsnip> p-f, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-168178.html
<ActionParsnip> p-f, might give some clues
<ActionParsnip> p-f, apparently its singing capacitors which sounds cool
<ActionParsnip> p-f, let us know if you score !
<p-f> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll give them a try
<ubuntu> Hey ActionParsnip, the thread link u sent me is dealt wen installing ubuntu..right? my case is not that.M
<p-f> and buy something other than a dell next time :)
<cannon> hey all
<ActionParsnip> p-f, oh definately
<cannon> is there a utility that can extract lots of folders at once?
 * ActionParsnip hits his Lat D420
<cannon> like extract now in windows?
<ActionParsnip> cannon, you could use cli
<cannon> thanks, i'll check it out :)
<ActionParsnip> tar -zxvfR <somefile>
<ActionParsnip> cannon, you'll have to see if tar allows -R
<ubuntu> Hey action, the problem still stands unsolved
<cannon> i was hoping for a gui app :P
<ubuntu> the thread link u sent me is not related to me
<ubuntu> it is dealt wen installing ubuntu...(i mean the thrd)...but my pc doesn't even boot
<ubuntu> actually doesn't start the kde or xserver
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, if you drop to CLI try killing the process related to installing the agp stuff and it might continue. This seems to be the hung process. killing it willallow the next process to start
<ubuntu> xfce or watever
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu, if you can get to the gui to click installthen it applies to you
<ubuntu> i cannot get the gui even
<ActionParsnip> cannon, the only way I know would be to use CLI as the gui is more for standard tasks
<ActionParsnip> cannon, you could even use find :)
<ubuntu> are there any arguements to be passed wen starting kubuntu?
<cannon> hmmm, cli is an app ... i've looked in the package manager
<cannon> didn;t see it
<ActionParsnip> cannon, find /home/cannon/folder/with/stuff/in -name *.gz | exec tar -zxvf {} /;
<jussi01> !cli | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, would that work ^
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, ?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: hrmmm, _should_...
<jussi01> didnt look too close :)
<ActionParsnip> cannon, if you do it a lot you could even put it in a bash script but replace the location with a "." without the quotes
<cannon> it's for unrar'ing tv eps ... they often come in their own directory which is a pain
<cannon> like 24 directories a season! lol
<ActionParsnip> cannon, yeah i'd use the find command
<ubuntu> i hate kubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> cannon, obv the command is unrar {} (or whatever a good option set is)
<cannon> k, i'll look into it
<cannon> i love kubuntu! :D
<noisekiller> now what... winrar? ah..  you already talkin about it?
<cannon> yeah
<noisekiller> cannon: how did you do? :)
<ActionParsnip> cannon, me too :)
<cannon> http://www.softspecialist.com/ExtractNow-245/ExtractNow.htm
<cannon> i found this
<cannon> extract now works on linux too :P
<ActionParsnip> cannon, although I fear its popularity will bring rise to virus'
<cannon> awesome app :P
<ActionParsnip> cannon, smooth
<cannon> yup
<cannon> am too new to terminal to rely on it all the time :P
<ActionParsnip> cannon, its what i use most except running web browsers/text editors etc
<ActionParsnip> cannon, try sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> cannon, ;)
<cannon> hmmm
<cannon> looks like it wasn;t linux afterall ... damn it! lol
<cannon> how will an upgrade help me ActionParsnip?
<cannon> and I think I am already upgraded :P
<ActionParsnip> cannon, it cleans your cache, gets the latest updates and installany necessary. no need for synaptic / adept
<cannon> i don;t mind synaptic
<cannon> i find it handy to search for packages
<cannon> that I don't know the exact name of
<ActionParsnip> cannon, true enough. I just google for my needs and get a name
<cannon> heh
<cannon> go find me a gui then :P
<p-f> ActionParsnip: echo "2" > /sys/module/processor/parameters/max_cstate almost gets rid of the idle noise. The problems are: i) it's not actually gone, it's just much higher pitched ii) waste of battery
<Odd> =p
<ActionParsnip> cannon, gui for what?
<cannon> extracting multiple directories of rar files
<ActionParsnip> cannon, I have no idea. I cant find much with google. Have a look see what you can find
<ActionParsnip> cannon, I'd suggest CLI as it will give you what you need. Its not htat hard either
<Liminal> hi
<cannon> is there a tut somewhere for it ActionParsnip?
<Liminal> I need the help from someone who can speak swedish
<jussi01> Ok, !se
<jussi01> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Liminal> jusii01 can you help me?
<ActionParsnip> cannon, i'd check out find
<cannon> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> cannon, also check out exec with it
<cannon> hmmm, maybe I could use wine!
<cannon> and still use some ms apps
<ActionParsnip> cannon, could work :)
<jussi01> Liminal: no, join #kubuntu-se :)
<Liminal> its okay jussi01
<Liminal> im sorted now
<Liminal> thank god
<jussi01> Liminal: great:)
<Liminal> isnt it?>
<Liminal> :)
<foka_> Hi!  Does anyone know what command KDE 3 uses to turn off the computer in Kubuntu Feisty?  Thanks!  :-)
<nosrednaekim> "shutdown -r now"
<jpatrick> -h I think
<nosrednaekim> or maybe just shutdown now.....-r probabl reboots
<noisekiller> liminal: /j kubuntu-se ?
<foka_> My computer hangs when I tries to use KDE 3 to shutdown my computer.  However, when I do a "shutdown -h now" in Konsole, it powers off successfully.
<ActionParsnip> foka_, turn off = sudo shutdown -h now
<Jarlaxle> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hey J
<ActionParsnip> foka_, got all the latest updates?
<nosrednaekim> hey Jarlaxle
<ActionParsnip> hi Jarlaxle
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Jarlaxle
<ubotu> Jarlaxle: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nosrednaekim> wow...i'm good this morning,only took me two trys to hit the tab button ;)
<foka_> ActionParsnip, Hmm.... good idea!  Let me try that too.  :-)
<foka_> ActionParsnip, Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> foka_, np
<Liminal> now im boned again.
<cannon> boned?
<ActionParsnip> yeah i was confused too
<ActionParsnip> !boned
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boned - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cannon> lol
<jpatrick> !lolops
<ubotu> Teh lolops r in ur chanelz, wotchin u mizbehav
<cannon> heh
<nosrednaekim> hah
<cannon> ActionParsnip: i need your help :P
<cannon> can ya show me the terminal way of extracting everything pls?
<cannon> it's taking forever with ark
<cannon> !extract
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extract - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cannon> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Jarlaxle> !info 7-zip
<ubotu> Package 7-zip does not exist in gutsy
<Liminal> 7zip is a free program for accessing them anyway
<shadowhywind> anyone have any ideas on why my caps/num/scroll lock led's wont work anymore?
<cannon> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cannon> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jarlaxle> !info codeblocks
<ubotu> Package codeblocks does not exist in gutsy
<cannon> hmmm?
<Liminal> so does anyone mind if i ask probably the most annoying question any linux user can be asked?
<kgoetz> yes, i mind
<Liminal> fair enough
<Liminal> im downloading simply mephis at the moment
<Liminal> I tried kubuntu but the live cd didnt seem to be liked by any of my boxes
<neville_> What do you mean didn't like them?
<Liminal> didnt boot
<neville_> Tried safe video?
<neville_> Or was it something more severe?
<Liminal> safe video?
<neville_> It should be the second option in the list
<ru\> gug
<ru\> GuS
<jpatrick> !hi | ru\
<ubotu> ru\: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ru\> kill toms river computers
<ru\> shutdown
<jpatrick> hmm?
<Liminal> hi
<Liminal> where was the swedish channel again?
<ActionParsnip> !se | LimCore
<ubotu> LimCore: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip> !se | Liminal
<ubotu> Liminal: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Liminal> cheers
<baudthief> Anyone know of a simple web proxy I can install on a shell account I have?
<baudthief> need to order something off a site that uses coolcart.net, for some reason I cant access coolcart from Sydney, Australia "(
<neville_> baudthief Coolcart.net Shopping Cart Service?
<neville_> I'm in Sydney, Australia, and I was just able to get to it fine
<baudthief> neville_: you on optusnet cable?
<baudthief> you're unwired!
<neville_> No, Unwired
<neville_> D: D: D:
<baudthief> haha, I dunno man it's weird, it doesnt even resolve for me, been down for the past week
<baudthief> works fine through vodafone GPRS etc
<neville_> Optus must be slowly, but surely, turning into an AOL :P
<baudthief> agreed lol
<baudthief> trying out privoxy now
<cannon> hi all
<neville_> hi cannon
<cannon> hows you?
<neville_> Good thanks, how are you?
<cannon> not too shabby
<cannon> am still trying to find out how to customize the theme of my desktop and windows though
<neville_> Have you had a look in Kcontrol?
<cannon> kcontrol?
<neville_> Press Alt+F2
<neville_> Then type in kcontrol
<neville_> And press enter
<cannon> cool
<cannon> ima have a look now :)
<cannon> where can I get new themes for that app?
<neville_> http://www.kde-look.org/
<flipstar> !themes | look here :)
<ubotu> look here :): Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cannon> which part of it though? :P
<neville_> Well, pick the part that corresponds to which part you want to change in Kcontrol :P
<tzd> hi everyone. i'm not sure what i've changed but recently my browser refuses to fully load some websites. It loads the title for the web page and then it stops. I have to "manually" fully load it by clicking the load button 3 times. Anyone please?
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee
<Daisuke_Ido> morning genii
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps you have some idea why on earth the ubuntu devs thought it would be a good idea to make wubi officially supported
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Morning :) As to the question, not a clue
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: That fellow in #ubuntu the one with the wubi issue?
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, we were talking about it in there a little while ago
<genii> Ah, OK
<Daisuke_Ido> and how there's no incentive to switch away from windows, since the wubi-installed OS is entirely dependent upon windows for its very existence.
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I look at it like "try before you buy" idea, not to run it always like that but test it out, etc
<synteth> hey, anyone knows why i dont have sound on my kubuntu 7.10?
<trpr> Daisuke: is it dependent on windows? from what i read here, it sounds like its just an installer. a way to quickly get windows users into linux
<Daisuke_Ido> trpr, that creates the linux install as a disk image file on the windows partition
<Daisuke_Ido> without windows, that disk image no longer exists
<trpr> Daisuke_Ido: oh. i see. so its really no different than lin4win an all the older windows based installers
<Daisuke_Ido> i see genii's point though, a little more robust than a livecd as you can have persistent settings, at least
<Daisuke_Ido> trpr, everyone mentions lin4win, i just think of BeOS when i think of that type of installer :D
<trpr> i don't think its such a bad situation. so its a temporary setup. hopefully after users get accustomed to being in linux they will reinstall something else
<synteth> what do i have to install do get sound working on computer
<Daisuke_Ido> !sound | synteth
<ubotu> synteth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke_Ido> trpr, i see mostly a downside, unless there's a way to evolve(?) that embedded disk image into a real install.  few people want to try out an OS and get it set up the way they like, just to have to redo it all when they decide to commit to it
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, the upside is the try before you buy thing
<genii> Since the installt here is a lop mounted image, you could conceivably get it how you like then just mount and cp it over from a livec
<genii> *livecd
<genii> and other typos...
<Jucato> "Can I move my virtual disk file to a dedicated partition? You can use LVPM to transfer your install. A guide and support forum for LVPM is available here."
<trpr> exactly what i was thinking. just move the image.. or delete windows and preserve the fs. not the ideal solution of course
<Daisuke_Ido> and that's why i said unless... guess i should have read, huh? :)
 * Jucato only read the FAQ now
<Jucato> http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php
 * Jucato never even dared to take a peek at Wubi... thought it sort of virtualized *buntu... guess not
<Daisuke_Ido> i still call bad idea if only because of the support nightmare
<Jucato> that depends I guess. as far as the the Ubuntu system is concerned, it thinks/behaves like it's on a real partition (according to the docs)
<Jucato> oh well. not my personal concern :P
<linuxguymarshall> How do I access my restricted drivers in KDE?
<tzd> hi everyone. i'm not sure what i've changed but recently my browser refuses to fully load some websites. It loads the title for the web page and then it stops. I have to "manually" fully load it by clicking the load button 3 times. Anyone please?
<linuxguymarshall> What website are you having problems with?
<Dorwin6> hi guys, can anyone show me how to install vmware or virtual box on my machine so that I can install Windows XP in them?
<Jucato> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<tzd> linuxguymarshall: a few completely different ones... they usually work after a while. I think it has to do with some settings in "services" that i've changed recently
<flipstar> Dorwin6: http://www.easyvmx.com/
<Jucato> !vmware | Dorwin6
<ubotu> Dorwin6: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<linuxguymarshall> Dorwin6, go to your K Menu, select add/remove and select VMWare it should be there
<Jucato> (see also the virtuablbox wiki page)
<linuxguymarshall> tzd:What browser are you using and what services?
<baudthief> is there any way to make linux look in ~/sbin as well as /sbin ?
<Dorwin6> thank you guys  I will have a look at all of them
<baudthief> sorry wrong window lol
<linuxguymarshall> How to I get to my restricted drivers when it is not appearing on my taskbar?
<Jarlaxle> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Jarlaxle> o.O
<flipstar> linuxguymarshall: just type restricted-manager
<linuxguymarshall> K
<matt1728> anyone know how to burn dvd with linux
<flipstar> use k3b for e.g
<Jucato> linuxguymarshall: K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager?
<matt1728> you can rip with K3B?
<linuxguymarshall> jucato:I don't have an advance tab
<genii> linuxguymarshall: As flipstar suggests, alt-f2   then: restricted-manager
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Jucato> linuxguymarshall: hm? are you sure you're in System Settings? (and on Gutsy)
<flipstar> hi BluesKaj
<tzd> linuxguymarshall: im using Firefox, v.2.x. I've changed a few startup services to speed up my computer. I'm not quite sure about which services I've changed though :/ Is there a setting for "default" service values ? For instance, I've got "networking" and "avahi-daemon" set to stopped... that's the 2 i can think of that could do something like this?
<BluesKaj> hi flipstar
<linuxguymarshall> Jucanto: I did the  restricted-manager command and I recived an error
<flipstar> linuxguymarshall: what kind of error ?
<linuxguymarshall> tzd: Try enabling everything and see if that helps
<linuxguymarshall> tzd:Then use process of elimination to fix it
<tzd> linuxguymarshall: will do. Do i need to reboot to activate the services?
<flipstar> tzd: if konqueror works well just try reinstall ff
<tzd> flipstar: i'll try that as well. Thanks!
<linuxguymarshall> tzd:Yeah, try out a different browser
<tzd> linuxguymarshall: cool, thanks! :)
<linuxguymarshall> When I upgrade to KDE 4 should I install the "kde4" package or the "kde4-core" package?
<Jucato> linuxguymarshall: instructions are over at #kubuntu-kde4
<tzd> flipstar , linuxguymarshall: just tried with konqueror and it works great. tried with the website (http://packages.ubuntu.com/). When trying in FF it loads the title and stops. It's like it stops loading when there's a small loading time... does that make any sense?
<linuxguymarshall> jucato:thanks
<flipstar> tzd: did you changed some ff settings in about:config ?
<AShrEd> how can I change my current resolution by editing a file?
<flipstar> change xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<AShrEd> already done
<flipstar> oh wait..
<flipstar> it doesnt change your current res
<BluesKaj> got my pyTivo server working on this pc, but it recognizes mpg only..I have an ISO file movie on the HDD but my CLI chops are lacking in the mount area ...done some searching, but none of the suggestions are working for me . The ISO file is in my /home/user/ folder , the command seems to be,' mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/cdrom ' . I tried changing cdrom to dev/hda2 or just hda2 , but no dice :(
<AShrEd> yes
<AShrEd> it doesn0t
<AShrEd> *doesn't
<AShrEd> I edited xorg to support a new resolution
<flipstar> you need to restart X for that..or use an application
<AShrEd> I can't access kubuntu
<AShrEd> that's why I must edit a file
<tzd> flipstar: no i haven't. Think I've found it though... I recently installed adblock and tried disabling it.. it seems like it works now. I'll be back if problem persists ;) Thanks for your help!
<AShrEd> last time I changed my resolution, restarted X and then blank screen
<AShrEd> if I delete new resolution's line on xorg will the system boot?
<flipstar> BluesKaj: you might have to use sudo before..mount -o loop <iso> <mountpoint> is correct for standart iso
<linuxguymarshall> What is the proper way to install NVIDIA Drivers on Kubuntu?
<flipstar> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxguymarshall> ubotu:Thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<synteth> i've read the website that could help me about my sound problem, i've done the things, but still's the same. do you know what to do?
<flipstar> the sound test doesnt work ?
<synteth> work
<synteth> but nothing more
<flipstar> so the application you use might try the wrong device
<synteth> ok
<synteth> now i have the sound
<synteth> but
<synteth> it's really low
<jpatrick> synteth: checked kmix?
<synteth> ok
<synteth> done
<synteth> xD
<synteth> i didnt know it's "front"
<synteth> thank you
<cannon> is there a way to show widgets like in vista sidebar?
<cannon> hey synteth
<cannon> !sidebar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidebar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cannon> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekstacy> How do
<tekstacy> grrr
<jpatrick> tekstacy: say: "grrr"
<neville_> Grrr - -
<tekstacy> How do I give my users access to read and write to a folder, but not delete existing files.
 * tekstacy is having a cixelsid tryping day....
<jpatrick> tekstacy: make a common group for them and: chown you:commonGroup and chmod 775 folder
<tekstacy> ok. cool. I thought  it involved chmod, but what does the 775 mean?
<jpatrick> tekstacy: read, write for users and groups
<joseph> tekstacy: it's the octal representation of what jpatrick said
<jpatrick> everyone else can just view
<tekstacy> Will they be able to delete?  It's ok for them to edit, but giving them delete power scares me
<jpatrick> tekstacy: yeah...
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<cannon> hi
<tekstacy> ActionParsnip, hey
<tekstacy> grrr, back to the boring drudgery of work.   Thanks for the help guys.
<tekstacy> part
<tekstacy> damn I really suck today
<Regital> how many OS´s can i install on my comp?
<Hirvinen> Many.
<nosrednaekim> Regital: alot!
<nosrednaekim> probably almost unlimited
<Regital> kk... just making sure
<SQLDarkly> under kcontrol I am setting up Samba. However, everytime I create a new Samba user from the Unix users on the right hand side of the config screen. After I add one and click ok it never adds it
<acbchoi> exit
<vikku_> ]#ubuntu
<vikku_> #ubuntu
<marjan_> dudes i have bittorrent but i cant found it do i need bittornado to d/l???
<SQLDarkly> Any torrent file requires a torrent downloader yes
<marjan_> k
<marjan_> how do i unset away on konverstation
<jpatrick> marjan_: it's in the first menu..
<marjan_> ha
<marjan_> ?
<marjan_> i cant found it
<genii> /back
<marjan_> 10x
<marjan_> you are genii
<marjan_> :)
<genii> marjan_: Sometimes simpler to type in than look for menus
<marjan_> lol
<marjan_> indeed
<marjan_> thank u very a lot
<flipstar> where can i get libalsa-dev from ?
<ritalin-school> hai
<ritalin-school> im looking for a kde 4 based easy to use and setup OS
<ritalin-school> would you say kubuntu fits that? :D
<aaroncampbell> Well, it seems that I messed up my user account.  I wanted to add a group to it (avg), but ran this command: sudo usermod -G avg aaroncampbell
<aaroncampbell> It seems that rather than add a new group, it removed all my old ones and replaced them with avg. Now I don't have sudo permissions.
<aaroncampbell> Is there any way to find out what groups I was part of before?  Or is there a way to see what groups I started as a part of?
<aaroncampbell> I honestly don't know how I'm going to get sudo access back, but I need to
<ritalin-school> also does kde 4 come with kubuntu?
<hydrogen> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ritalin-school> danke
<flipstar> aaroncampbell: you need to add yourself in the sudoers file
<cannon> hi, how is everybody?
<cannon> hey flipstar
<flipstar> hi cannon
<aaroncampbell> flipstar: where is that?  And how?
<flipstar> in /etc it is..try man sudoers
<cannon> is there anything you don't know flipstar? :P
<flipstar> sure
<cannon> ;)
<cannon> quick question for ya flipstar
<cannon> not sure if it's my kde desktop or compiz
<cannon> but when I click on another window it doesn't put it to front
<cannon> only if I click the window handle
<ritalin-school> what is the default file system in kubuntu?
<de4dsnake> hello, ive configured a dark colour scheme on my kde, but when i hover the mouse coursor over some buttons of non-kde apps, the yellow help text box appears with white font (unreadable). How can i change that font colour or text box colour?
<cannon> ext3 i think
<ritalin-school> what file system do you guys use?
<cannon> i use ext3
<cannon> but it's not windows compatible
<ritalin-school> is it the best for desktop usuage?
<de4dsnake> it is, i can read ext3 on windows
<ritalin-school> no window here
<de4dsnake> using an extra driver
<cannon> ah, ok
<ritalin-school> thats what im trying to get rid of
<aaroncampbell> flipstar: how can I modify that file if I don't have sudo access?
<aaroncampbell> I can't seem to su root ...
<cannon> why not just open a root shell?
<genii> cannon: Because it will ask for user (sudo rights) passwd
<kristjan_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ritalin-school> im gonna go with XFS
<cannon> and ya don't have the password?
<hydrogen> aaroncampbell: you are pretty much out of luck
<hydrogen> aaroncampbell: you need to boot off a livecd
<hydrogen> chroot in
<hydrogen> and fix it
<hydrogen> or maybe boot into single user runlevel
<hydrogen> can't recall if that requires the password or not
<aaroncampbell> hydrogen: I can probably do it with a live CD ...the real question is...why can't I log in as root?  It's almost like it doesn't exist, or like it set a bogus password on it
<genii> aaroncampbell: I would recommend to boot to recovery, add yourself back in to normal groups including adm by editing /etc/group
<hydrogen> aaroncampbell: ubuntu does not set a root passwored
<genii> aaroncampbell: root login is disabled by default
<hydrogen> because they feel its more secure
<hydrogen> even though, as you can see, it causes its own troubles
<aaroncampbell> well, it might be...until you are working too late and you type a command wrong ;(
<ritalin-school> anyway to issue kubuntu specific commands when making file systems?
<aaroncampbell> genii: What are the "normal" groups?
<hydrogen> In the future aaroncampbell, gpasswd -a user group is a bit more friendly
<genii> aaroncampbell: For future reference, use the usermod command with -a when adding into a group.eg: sudo usermod -G -a newgroup myname
<genii> aaroncampbell: Wait a minute I'll pastebin the content of mine for reference
<aaroncampbell> genii: I know...I should have, and it was my own fault.
<hydrogen> hydrogen@Yes:~/kde/src/amarok/src$ groups
<hydrogen> hydrogen adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin vboxusers
<aaroncampbell> thanks a ton genii
<hydrogen> you may not need all of those
<flipstar> aaroncampbell: recovery mode would probably work
<genii> aaroncampbell: my sudo user is just called "user", here is a dump of /etc/group with a grep for user http://pastebin.ca/946251
<cannon> how do I make windows come to the front by not having to click it's handle?
<flipstar> cannon: theres a plugin for that in ccsm
<cannon> which one?
<flipstar> easy visibility
<cannon> i don't see it
<flipstar> filter for visibility
<flipstar> err visible
<cannon> only one showing for that is opacify
<flipstar> this makes windows visible by hover mouse over them..
<warren_> hi
<aaroncampbell> Thanks guys.  I have used live CDs before, but what is "recovery mode"  is it a specific option on the live CD?  Or is it something I can do without the CD?
<flipstar> aaroncampbell: no,its a option in grub
<flipstar> yes, you can this without the cd
<aaroncampbell> Ok, thanks a ton flipstar and genii, and wish me luck ;)
<Tann> How would I go about setting up my default sound card?
<Tann> er, setting a default sound card
<cannon> ack, K3b won't burn my files
<cannon> i keep getting an error
<genii> Tann: What is the result of command: lspci | grep Audio                <- note uppercase A in Audio
<aaroncampbell> Thanks genii and flipstar ...I added myself back to the groups I needed via recovery mode and everything seems to be working great again
<genii> Tann: If you have only one card there should be only one result of this command. If you have multiple results (more than 1 sound device) you can set the default one by: sudo asoundconf set-default-card <put name here>
<genii> aaroncampbell: Good :)
<Tann> genii: what part of the result is the name? http://pastebin.com/d2694e8b6
<genii> Tann: To find the name to use, use: asoundconf list
<tekstacy> Where can I find the log of who has logged in to my box
<genii> tekstacy: in /var/log/auth.log   and it's archives
<tekstacy> Or find out who is currently logged on for that matter?
<tekstacy> genii, thanks
<genii> tekstacy: w to see show's currently on
<tekstacy> awsome.
<genii> tekstacy: np
<amerigo> ##windows
<genii> tekstacy: For samba users, use  smbstatus
<mosab> How can I activate Compiz on my KDE desktop? it's running on the Gnome session so hardware should be fine
<matt1728> does anyone know the commands to install java?
<mosab> matt1728: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<tekstacy> genii, is there something better then Kate to view the logs?
<matt1728> thanks
<mosab> matt1728: you might wanna install sun-java6-plugin too
<matt1728> kk any other plugins?
<mosab> matt1728: nah, that's the plugin for your browser
<genii> tekstacy: Usually I'm at command-line so using:  more /var/log/auth.log             or less . Sometimes just to see end of log using: tail /var/log/auth.log
<flipstar> mosab: you might use taif -f /var/log/auth.log for further monitoring of logins
<mosab> flipstar: I think you are talking to someone else
<flipstar> oh..sry
<mosab> flipstar: no problem
<mosab> flipstar: could you tell me how to enable compiz in kubuntu though?
<tekstacy> genii, awsome. You answered a few more questions I didn't even know I had till I looked in that folder
<tekstacy> :)
<flipstar> mosab: sure..if it is installed just type compiz --replace &&emerald --replace
<flipstar> where emerald is the window decorator
<mosab> flipstar: sweet:D had to install emerald for the decoration to work
<mosab> now where do i configure compiz?
<flipstar> in ccsm ..like it is on gnome
<mosab> flipstar: found it. I know i am asking quite a bit, but how do i increase the cube sides here? in Gnome I just had to increase the virtual desktops
<tekstacy> off to work....  Thanks guys.
<cannon> !compiz | tekstacy
<ubotu> tekstacy: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flipstar> same here..in ccsm>general>desktop size
<cannon> good read, also shows to how make it load at startup
<cannon> so as not to need to have your terminal running
<cannon> ... to keep it open
<flipstar> really..damn i had to write my own script for that once..
<mosab> flipstar: oh that's different:) in gnome I used to do it from the desktop switcher applet
<flipstar> compiz isn integrated in kde ..
<tekstacy> Compiz looks cool, but I didn't see it helping me get anything acomplished faster
<mosab> flipstar: yeah but KDE4 already has a nice deal of compiz stuff integrated, so I'm looking forward to 4.1
<mosab> tekstacy: neither did it help me, but it has convinced a dozen people to install Linux already. I call that a gain
<flipstar> the vista vs ubuntu vids on youtube are funny :)
<mosab> flipstar: they forget to mention that one of my "converts" is running his compiz on 256MB ram:) I want to see vista doing *that*
<tekstacy> Hey, I agree.  People switched to Vista because Aero looks cool, and aero really sucks, sucks hard
<pure_x01> hello..   I have a Nokia n800 linux PDA and a Nokia E51 that i use togeather to get HSDPA surfing speeds to the PDA. It works perfect over bluetooth and i want to do the same with my Dell X1 ..  I have used linux for 10 years but i have never hooked up a phone over bluetooth. I have read something about using DUN but it seems a little bit old..  And i am not sure if PAN is eanbled on the E51 (atleast not documented)
<mosab> tekstacy: nah come on:D the annoying "cancel or allow" faded, and the progress bar had a light glow which nobody would notice... didn't suck that bad
<flipstar> pure_x01: kubuntu supports bluetooth if this is you question
<pure_x01> flipstar: yes but how do i do use my phone as a proxy/modem so that i can do some mobile surfing
<tekstacy> :)    Vista sucks, think:  "Two Computers, One Cup"
<mosab> tekstacy: urgh, don't remind me!
<tekstacy> :)
<mosab> tekstacy: do you know where I can find that vid though? I wanna how a couple of friends react
<tekstacy> Doesn't Vista have a problem with Samba?   Or did they fix that?
<flipstar> pure_x01: did you tried setting the bluetooth device in knetworkmanager ?
<genii> tekstacy: It's NTLM v2 on Vista by default but can be set to old auth way
<tekstacy> mosab,  google, click video, should be near the top
<tekstacy> genii, thanks.
<genii> How to set Vista to use NTLM v1 by default: http://www.builderau.com.au/blogs/codemonkeybusiness/viewblogpost.htm?p=339270746
<pure_x01> flipstar: i did not know that it was possible .. will look in to that thanx
<tekstacy> genii, looks simple enough.     Will I have any other headaches if I let a Vista box on my all-kubuntu lan?
<tekstacy> crap,   er,  "mostly" kubuntu,   forgot grandma's silly xp box
<tekstacy> grrr, back to work.  Thanks for the help guys.
<tekstacy>  /p
<tekstacy> :(
<alexander_> que es esto
<alexander_> no entiendo soy nuevo en kubuntu
<lufthanza> any other suggestions for killing a runaway process?
<Daisuke-Laptop> !es | alexander_
<ubotu> alexander_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vbialoux> comment va votre bash ?
<hydrogen> !fr | vbialoux
<ubotu> vbialoux: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vbialoux> hey how do you do
<Tann> does anyone know how to change xine's default sound device
<Tann> hello
<vbialoux> stop earing music !
<dvoid> nice memory allocation in gdebi-kde ;)
<dvoid> allocated like 1gb ram to install a 20mb deb package \o/
<Tann> does anyone know how to change xine's default sound device
<cannon> lol dvoid
 * Daisuke-Laptop slaps enlightenment with a brick
<Daisuke-Laptop> broken packages for the win!
<cannon> ftl more like it! lol
<Daisuke-Laptop> fixed
<Daisuke-Laptop> turned out there was a file that was in two different packages
<benpicco_> hi, can I get konqueror to use /media/$mountpoint/ instead of media:/sdc1/?
<dvoid> cannon, its a known problem to, strange noone has fixed it
<dvoid> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/153943
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> how come I have to firefox twice each time? first time I get startup notification, but the program wont come up.
<MilitantPotato> DexterF: any chance it's loading?
<DexterF> MilitantPotato: not that long. I checked back on ps, too
<DexterF> simply gone
<MilitantPotato> DexterF: try running it from konsole, see if it loads the first time
<dvoid> DexterF, i have noticed the same thing, are u using "run" or something?  it usualy works first time if i use the "firefox icon ";)
<DexterF> dvoid: I actually do run it from "run"
<DexterF> use it so seldom I didn't bother putting it in the taskbar
<MilitantPotato> ah, I've had that happen too
<MilitantPotato> I wound up just binding it to a F key
<AQ_LIVE> hi does anyone know how to change the SU rights?
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: you mean sudo rights, right?
<AQ_LIVE> yes
<AQ_LIVE> :)
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: sudo visudo
<trappist> man sudoers for syntax
<AQ_LIVE> how do I change the grub menu default boot? and how do I edit the software source list?
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/apt/sources.list respectively
<AQ_LIVE> it says no write permissions
<AQ_LIVE> how do I change that
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: both have to be edited as root, so use sudo
<AQ_LIVE> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/x-troff-man"
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: what editor are you using, and which file are you trying to edit.
<Chamuco> Hi I installed dapper and one of my old file drives is a fat32 it is mounted but I am unable to write only read and can't change properties even as root using gksudo nautilus, how can I change the properties
<Chamuco> is it in fstab and if so what do I write?
<AQ_LIVE> I'm using terminal and I'm trying to edit the boot list
<romunov> i'm having problems with installing kubuntu (and ubuntu) on a machine. the logo screen comes up and that's about as far as i can get. has anyone every experienced something similar?
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: using what editor...
<nosrednaekim> romunov: did you try booting safe graphics mode?
<AQ_LIVE> so I need vi to edit it?
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: no, but that's what I'd use
<romunov> yes, but it doesn't get far
<flipstar> AQ_LIVE: yes vi or nano or..whatever
<romunov> the computer is at school, and i don't have access to it right now
<romunov> perhaps i have written the error down here somewhere...
<romunov> just a sec
<romunov> if i wait long enough (and press ctrl+F1), it drops to "console"
<nosrednaekim> romunov: ok..... so what graphics card do you have?
<AQ_LIVE> does it come standard with kubuntu?
<AQ_LIVE> I can't find it
<nosrednaekim> AQ_LIVE: its vim
<romunov> i don't have comp specs with me
<trappist> !diskmounter | Chamuco
<romunov> it's a fairly new comp
<ubotu> Chamuco: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<romunov> i don't hav ethe error message here with me
<hdevalence_> I'm having an issue with my laserject 1020.. when i stfw, i found a fix where you build your own foo2zjs driver, but that's for old ubuntus it seems; apparently after 7.04 the driver works fine, and adept says my foo2zjs driver is good for a 1020, but when I try to add printer with the KDE wizard, the 1020 option isn't there
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: vi?
<nosrednaekim> romunov: well, I'd reccomend using Gutsy (7.10) if you can get your hands on a CD...
<romunov> but it goes something along the lines that linux is unable to find hda1
<romunov> i've downloaded the latest cd from the site
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: actually some goofy minimalist version of vi ships with it.  the first thing I usually do on a new install is sudo apt-get install vim
<nosrednaekim> romunov: so this is after it has been installed?
<Regital> hey
<nosrednaekim> hey Regital
<romunov> nosrednaekim: that's right. the system runs well off liveCD
<Regital> i have samsung T10, how do i get amarok to recognise the device?
<nosrednaekim> romunov: ah... ok, does this computer have two hard drives in it?
<Jarlaxle> o.O
<Jarlaxle> O.o
<AQ_LIVE> so I just type the same in vi?
<romunov> nosrednaekim: no, but it is sata
<romunov> i've read somewhere that this might be the problem
<AQ_LIVE> sudo edit /boot/grub/menu1.st
<nosrednaekim> romunov: can you boot into failsafe mode?
<nosrednaekim> AQ_LIVE: "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<romunov> nosrednaekim: no, i can't. i do get dropped into shell after a few minutes of waiting. but the number of commands is limited
<nosrednaekim> romunov: so its a busybox shell?
<trappist> AQ_LIVE: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst - but maybe use nano if you're not comfortable with vim
<nosrednaekim> romunov: yeah...it may have something to do with it being a sata drive, but I don't have any experience with that.
<cannon> i need help ... I have lost access to one of my sda's
<nosrednaekim> cannon: ok..
<AQ_LIVE> when I try either sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.1st there's nothing to change
<romunov> nosrednaekim: thanks
<AQ_LIVE> why is that
<nosrednaekim> AQ_LIVE: not a "one" its a "L"
<nosrednaekim> a small L
<AQ_LIVE> lol damn thanks man
<cannon> if I click on Storage Media it doesn't show any of my drives at all
<nosrednaekim> cannon: run, from the command line "mount" and see if its listed there
<cannon> k
<cannon> command line = terminal?
<nosrednaekim> ya
<cannon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cannon> http://pastebin.com/m25b497ae is the result nosrednaekim
<AQ_LIVE> How do I change this: title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<AQ_LIVE> root            (hd0,4)
<AQ_LIVE> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=8a323b8b-ede8-46fc-ac69-f3bda989e1e6 ro quiet splash
<AQ_LIVE> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<AQ_LIVE> quiet
<AQ_LIVE> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
<AQ_LIVE> root            (hd0,4)
<AQ_LIVE> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=8a323b8b-ede8-46fc-ac69-f3bda989e1e6 ro single
<AQ_LIVE> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Signil> can't play a .vob..vlc and kaffein,mplayer cant play it .. type "Netscape VLC Multimedia Plugin"
<AQ_LIVE> title           Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+
<AQ_LIVE> root            (hd0,4)
<AQ_LIVE> kernel          /boot/memtest86+.bin
<cannon> ugh, pastebin it! lol
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<AQ_LIVE> quiet
<AQ_LIVE> ### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
<AQ_LIVE> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<AQ_LIVE> # ones.
<AQ_LIVE> title           Other operating systems:
<nosrednaekim> !ops
<AQ_LIVE> root
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or jussi01!
<jpatrick> !paste | AQ_LIVE
<ubotu> AQ_LIVE: please see above
<cannon> did ya get my link nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> cannon: yeah.. I did
<jpatrick> AQ_LIVE: please use the pastebin in the future, thank you
<cannon> sda is my kubuntu install ... I seem to have lost sda3
<Signil> can't play a .vob..vlc and kaffein,mplayer cant play it .. type "Netscape VLC Multimedia Plugin"
<jpatrick> AQ_LIVE: thank you :)
<AQ_LIVE> sorry
<nosrednaekim> cannon: ok, go to system settings->advanced->discs and partitions
<AQ_LIVE> but do you know the answer to my question
<cannon> hmm whre is that?
<nosrednaekim> cannon: in systemsettings
<cannon> ta, found it
<cannon> it appears to be no longer mounted
<AQ_LIVE> n=aqlive@linuxkungfu.org
<cannon> could you remind me how to mount it pls?
<bmac2> I still haven't found a solution for my squashfs error when trying to install on my dual xeon server
<nosrednaekim> cannon: go into admin mode and then enable it
<bmac2> anyone know the fix or the workaround to get the livecd to boot or install on a machine that gives a squashfs error?
<nosrednaekim> bmac2: that would be a problem with the LiveCD
<cannon> should I enable at startup nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> cannon: if you want
<bmac2> nosrednaekim, no, I find lots of reference to it being a known bug, and it doesn't matter which cd I use, ubuntu, kubuntu
<bmac2> nosrednaekim, and I find lots of references to the "fix" online but no where can I find out how to fix it.  It seems a unique problem with some dual processor machines.
<nosrednaekim> bmac2: interesting.
<bmac2> I have spent 3 days reading the internet
<bmac2> lots of talk of the bug
<cannon> nosrednaekim: when I navigate to Storage Media it doesn't show any of my drives ... still saying loading directory 0%
<nosrednaekim> cannon: try "mount" again
<cannon> k
<flipstar> bmac2: does it get recognized during livecd session ?
<bmac2> I can't boot livecd
<bmac2> I can't get that far
<bmac2> it bombs during bootup
<bmac2> I can install freebsd, slackware, etc
<bmac2> on the same machine fine
<bmac2> I have checked the cds
<flipstar> i've never heard of sqashfs..is it official supported by linux ?
<bmac2> used the cds to install on another machine, fine
<bmac2> it is used in the boot process of the livecd
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: its the filesystems for liveCD's
<cannon> ./dev/sda3 on /media/sda3 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev) ... thats what am getting now nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> thats good.
<bmac2> I am just driving myself up a tree with this.  THIS is insane, can't install onto a perfectly good dell server
<cannon> ok, i have access to it now
<nosrednaekim> just navigate to "/media/sda3" in konqueror
<cannon> if I reboot will it allow me to access storage media again?
<flipstar> bmac2: you might boot a debian based cd and install via debootstrap
<nosrednaekim> storage media is just the media:/ kioslave
<AQ_LIVE> can anyone help med becomming a registred user here
<AQ_LIVE> I can t figure out the web page help thing
<bmac2> AQ_LIVE, type  /msg nickserv register *password*
<AQ_LIVE> where should I type it
<bmac2> replace the password and the stars with what you want
<bmac2> in any window
<bmac2> doesn't matter
<bmac2> then every time you log in, it will say this name is owned, please log in, or something.  Then you type /msg nickserv *password* to log in
<bmac2> AQ_LIVE, did that work?
<przemek_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Makuseru> do i need to convert a .daa to an .iso to mount it? or will kubuntu mount a .daa?
<RogueJediX> Makuseru: I'm not 100% sure, but I think you have to convert it with PowerISO or UltraISO, I forget which one
<genii> PowerISO
<Makuseru> is there a linux port for poweriso?
<genii> Yes. Also perhaps look at AcetoneISO
<lg188_> hey _ always i use a program it popups : error , application/octet-stream ir somthing ...
<lg188_> or*
<lg188_> also when start-up
<lg188_> ..any body home ???
<genii> Makuseru: Perhaps look at http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images-using-acetoneiso-gui-tool.html#more-213
<Makuseru> alright, thanks
<Aw0L> is there a way to make the administrator prompts actually prompt for a root password, after setting a root password?
<Aw0L> like for accessing adept for instance?
<genii> lg188_: Try deleting ~/.kde/share/mimelnk/application/octet-stream.desktop
<stefan__> hey.. id like to help to translate k/ubunto to german.. where can i start?
<ImLiz> Hey all, why can't konqueror connect to hotmail or msn?
<hagabaka> do other browsers connect? can you ping?
<ImLiz> yes I have firefox and it connects, konqueror connect to yahoo's classic look, but not hotmail
<ImLiz> dont know how to ping
<ImLiz> any1 know why not or if there's some sort of upgrade?
<genii> Aw0L: Look at section of manpage for sudoers which deals with rootpw
<Aw0L> gene_, thanks
<Fujisan> hello, how can i open saved session in Konsole?
<Signil> why cant i play this .vob when i can play others :(
<Fujisan> i was first
<Fujisan> smiley emo
<Fujisan> you need to use the vobplayer
<Fujisan> Signil:
<jthomas> Hello!  Will 32bit *debs run on a 64bit Kubuntu install?
<Fujisan> if you multiple it by 2 yes
<nosrednaekim> jthomas: you will need to use getlibs
<nosrednaekim> jthomas: and if there is a 64bit deb available.. use that
<jthomas> how does one use getlibs?  just install it?
<Signil> hmmm
<nosrednaekim> jthomas: I'm not sure... there is a nice forum thread on it
<jthomas> I'll dig for that then, thanks!
<Fujisan> dig out
<Fujisan> bye
<matt__> does anyone know why nsgviewer plugin is crashing
<Fujisan> its cuz you need to virusscan more often
<Fujisan> oh
<matt1728> what's a good virrus program for linux?
<Fujisan> sorry i mean bugscan
<jpatrick> !virus | matt1728
<ubotu> matt1728: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<matt1728> oh how do i do that ?
<Fujisan> jpatrick:  happy patty day
<Fujisan> happy bd
<Fujisan> :o
<jpatrick> Fujisan: thanks
<flipstar> you have birthday..? cool gratulations!
<stefan__> doah. linux NEEDS virusprotection! if a process i taken over by an attacker/virus this app most likely will run in userspace. and Where is all importand data that can be stolen? in userspcae!
<stefan__> -d+t
<matt1728> is there a linux virus software/
<flipstar> there are no linux viruses in the wild
<matt1728> ahh
<flipstar> virus scanner on unix are for windows viruses
<matt1728> how do i do a bug scan?
<lg188_> genii: thnx sorry for late response
<stefan__> matt1728: there are some tools that scan for rootkits locally like chkrootkit/rkhunter
<stefan__> matt1728: if you want to scan for remote vulns then use nessus
<matt1728> as a command?
<stefan__> apt-get install rkhunter chkrootkit
<stefan__> to install
<stefan__> then rkhunter -c
<stefan__> and chkrootkit
<stefan__> nessus isnt that trivial
<stefan__> google for it
<matt1728> thanks
<stefan__> np
<matt1728> so this looks for viruses and bugs
<stefan__> no
<stefan__> it looks for installed rootkits (like windows trojans.. not really but alike)
<matt1728> k cool thanks
<matt1728> one more: do you know how to fix nsgviewer plugin crashing?
<BluesKaj> How does one delete the contents of an isomount folder that's no longer needed ?
<matt1728> tried right click?
<tyler> how do i auto submit a crash report?
<tyler> without just pasting crash file?
<BluesKaj> the move to trash gives this error , "Could not rename file /home/user/isomount "
<matt1728> open the folder as root maybe
<flipstar> tyler: apport does this
<tyler> flipstar: thnx
<tyler> in konsole is there a easy way for highlighted tex t o be copied? i don't like how i have to right click and copy every time
<Aw0L> is there a way to change the "system settings" back to the standard KDE Control Center layout?
<matt1728> tyler:dont think so
<nosrednaekim> Aw0L: just run "kcontrol"
<Aw0L> tyler, shift+insert?
<matt1728> thats copy
<matt1728> paste i mean
<kernco> tyler:Highlight it, then middle click where you want to paste?
<Aw0L> nosrednaekim, thanks - I didn't realize it was a different program
<tyler> matt1728: dang
<tyler> Aw0L: thats paste
<tyler> kernco: highlighting it doesn't copy it
<kernco> darn
<tyler> woah. middle click works but shift-insert doesn't
<tyler> thats odd
<kernco> That's a pretty traditional UNIX behavior, konsole should think about supporting it
<matt1728> shift insert is paste
<tyler> yeah
<Aw0L> whoops, sorry :(
<BluesKaj> ctrl + v
<tyler> matt1728: shift insert doesn't work unless you manually select copy.
<matt1728> yea
<matt1728> no it works if you paste from someplace else
<tyler> matt1728: but middle button works if you highlight
<matt1728> i dont have a middle buton
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> laptop
<tyler> matt1728: left and right together function the same
<matt1728> ahh
<matt1728> oh nice
<matt1728> thanks
<matt1728> never knew that
<matt1728> is there a better browser than firefox/
<tyler> depends on what your quantification of better is
<matt1728> well faster i guess but in general opinion
<matt1728> is konqueror better than firefox?
<kernco> sometimes
<Fujisan> no
<tyler> i like opera. it seems a bit quicker
<tin> it can be faster on some pages, it's does a few ACID3 tests more than firefox2 iirc
<tyler> firefox is good because most sites are designed around it and will look slightly off if not viewed in it
<Fujisan> safari for windows on wine is even quicker than konquerer
<matt1728> ahh
<tyler> konqueror does not display a lot of pages correctly. well how they designer imagined them to display anyway
<stefan__> yay browserwar :)
<matt1728> yea for me flashplayer doesnt work in it
<tin> i like konq's speed, but i also like the firefox extensions i use
<matt1728> its installed but videos dont load
<kernco> The release with 4.1 is going to be a lot better
<tyler> stefan__: not rreally a war, we are providing the pros and cons of different browsers, thus promoting diversity ;)
<kernco> Since it's using webkit
<matt1728> ;p;
<tyler> I like webkit better than KHTML
<matt1728> !webkit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webkit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tyler> i'm goingto have to try safari under wine
<stefan__> i hate that firefox on linux ist much slower (try mtv or any.. colorful.. flashy, javascripty.. sites)
<kernco> I think safari uses webkit, so konqueror should behave similar in terms of how it displays websites
<tin> stefan__: they're getting a LOT faster in ff3
<Fujisan> why do we still use application with all the features of one application being restricted to 1 application why is computing not os ubiquitous
<tyler> firefox on linux has trouble with a lot of userend javscript stuff, on slower machines any way
<stefan__> tin: really?
<tin> gmail and comcast's tv guide are much nicer in ff3
<Fujisan> gecko rendering engine versus webkit
<matt1728> what's ff3?
<flipstar> ff3 is very nice but still uses a lot of ram&cpu amount
<flipstar> firefox 3
<tyler> matt1728: firefox 3
<matt1728> ahh
<tin> although take note, if you try ff3, make sure you flush the cache and stuff when you change, i got tons of crashes otherwise
<Fujisan> flip flap 3
<tyler> i like Dillo ;)
<matt1728> is it beta still?
<tin> yes
<root> HOLA
<root> GHYU
<tyler> root: you shouldn't irc as root
<tin> flipstar: ram usage has gone down a bit, and although cpu usage it about that same, it's much faster
<root> FR5HGGY
<flipstar> tin: when downloading cpu usage is very high here..
<Fujisan> i really hate web2.0 it makes octa core cpus a necessity
<Fujisan> all this flash and web2.0 crap
<Fujisan> whatever happend to normal text websites
<flipstar> web2.0 lol thats bullshit
<BluesKaj> jst for your info , there's no option to delete the isomount contents incuding root , so far
<lascar> which packages do I have to install to get mp4 and aac support in amarok?
<flipstar> lascar: try kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Fujisan> lascar: windows xp
<flipstar> oO
<lascar> fujisan: what?
<Fujisan> joke :)
<lascar> figured.  'Twas vague.
<flipstar> BluesKaj: you did unmounted the iso and now cant delete the mount directory ?
 * Signil is away: BedTime
<lascar> flipstar: I don't see mp4 support in the list of packages to be installed
<jussio1> !away > Signil
<BluesKaj> flipstar, yes , i tried it mounted and unmounted
<cannon_> hey guys
<cannon_> is there an alternative to k3d?
<matt1728> just install libxine1-ffmpeg its mp3 and m4a
<cannon_> k3b sorry
<Signil> noisy! :/
<benpicco_> lascar: you mean mp3, don't you? mp4 is video
<benpicco_> cannon_: there is brasaero
<lascar> sorry
<lascar> m4a
<cannon_> i mean a burner sorry
<flipstar> BluesKaj: you maybe have to delete that emtpy mountpoint with sudo
<lascar> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flipstar> m4a is mpeg afair
<BluesKaj> flipstar empty mountpoint? , it's not empty
<flipstar> you said you did unmounted..?
<BluesKaj> ok flipstar , I had to umount it 2wice , but it worked , thx
<cannon_> anybody used nautilus-cd-burner?
<benpicco_> cannon_: tried brasaero yet?
<cannon_> i'll look
<benpicco_> btw.: it´s spelled brasero ;-)
<cannon_> i can't find it in package manager
<cannon_> i tried to load k3b but it's not opening for some reason
<flipstar> cannon_: try launching from konsole to see whats happening
<benpicco_> if you start it from terminal, what output does it give?
<cannon_> k
<cannon_> no response in terminal
<cannon_> brb, rebooting
<flipstar> anyone ever get audacious 1.5.0 working ?
<cannon> still won't load up
<cannon> i need another burner as it won't load :(
<benpicco_> cannon: do you get any error messages when you start k3b from terminal?
<cannon> nup
<cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ K3b
<cannon> bash: K3b: command not found
<cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ k3b
<cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$
<benpicco_> that´s strange
<cannon> the icon bounces on the mouse cursor
<cannon> and it shows an egg timer in the task panel
<cannon> but then disapears
<cannon> maybe removing and reinstalling might help
<benpicco_> yes, this has nothing to say, happens whenever you start anything
<benpicco_> you should give it a try
<cannon> trying again
<cannon> still the same
<cannon> so i need another app
<benpicco_> and other kde apps work?
<genii> cannon: Try removing ~/.kde/share/config/k3brc
<genii> It will re-create when you run the app again
 * hubhub is away: Parti pour l'instant.
<Biggles> hey how come when i install a theme in DeKorator or w/e it doesnt show up on the themes list? like a little box flashes like it was installing and then its like nothing happened...
<niceday> good evening. could you give me the name of a good video-podcast programme for KDE, please ? Like gPodder for Gnome. Thank you
<benpicco_> why don't you just use on gPodder?
<^u^> !podcast | niceday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niceday> benpicco_: I prefer KDE. I'll use gPodder if there won't be any for KDE.
<benpicco_> I don't really know what gPodder does, but all video editing apps coming in my mind were gtk ones
<genii> !info kitty
<flipstar> have a nice day.. im out
<ubotu> kitty (source: kitty): a Qt/KDE based RSS podcast and video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 251 kB, installed size 652 kB
<genii> !info gpodder
<niceday> benpicco_: it's no editing software. It's like RSS with multimedia (video) content
<ubotu> gpodder (source: gpodder): A GTK+ Media aggregator and Podcast catcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 916 kB
<martijn81> isn't /dev/sda the full disk including the mbr?
<nosrednaekim> martijn81: yes
<nosrednaekim> oh wait.... hrm... maybe not
<nosrednaekim> I don't know if dd'ing a drive copys the mbr
<genii> Yes, it does
<genii> If you dd /dev/sda  it will copy the mbr plus all subpartition information
<vlt> Hello. I installed compiz-kde on Kubuntu 7.10. Whenever I run `compiz --replace` I get a messsage "kde window decorator has crashed". Any idea how to solve this?
<nosrednaekim> vlt: install emerald
<vlt> nosrednaekim: thank you
<martijn81> no
<martijn81> nosrednaekim: IT DOES
<martijn81> oops
<MoZarD> msg ns register mozard k12345 k123456
<Biggles> how do i fix my scroller bar in firefox?
<Biggles> its like glitchy
<nosrednaekim> heh..... choose a new password :)
<martijn81> i want to compile kde4 in sidux, is this a good guide for it? http://tuxtraining.com/2008/03/14/how-to-install-a-kde4-package-from-source/
<genii> MoZarD: I'd recommend a new password, quickly
<MoZarD> why?
<MoZarD> :d
<MoZarD> :D
<genii> MoZarD: Because: [16:44:33:435] <MoZarD> msg ns register mozard k12345 k123456
<Biggles> oh and how do i update to kde 3.9? I think im on 3.8...
<vlt> MoZarD: Don't worry, we saw this only as "********" ...
<vlt> ;)
<jpatrick> MoZarD: /msg NickServ help set password
<MoZarD> what is the type of this irc system
<Biggles> ugh
<nosrednaekim> Biggles: don't upgrade to 3.5.9..... only bugs there
<jpatrick> MoZarD: best ask in #freenode
<genii> MoZarD: ircd-dancer
<jpatrick> genii: http://freenode.net/hyperion.shtml
<genii> Ah, yes
<genii> jpatrick: I looked at the wrong line in my Ubuntu IRC tab
<benpicco_> vlt: http://bash.org/?244321
<jpatrick> genii: :)
<cannon> hey guys
<cannon> how do I enable dual monitor?
<vlt> benpicco_: Yes, I already knew that. Still *roflmao*
<cannon> how do I enable dual monitor?
<chad_> hai
<chad_> me having issues
<chad_> i was upgrade a fresh install and it had errors and said i needed to upgrade the distrubtuion
<chad_> some gui popped up but wouldnt run due to adept already running
<chad_> what was the guis name so i can launch it again?
<benpicco_> chad_: better try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in the terminal ;)
<chad_> k
<benpicco_> chad_: it´s faster than opening the gui, clicking the buttons, etc...
<benpicco_> and it needs far less ram
<Daisuke_Ido> you don't need to dist-upgrade yet, hardy is still in alpha, and a bad idea for most people at this point
<benpicco_> dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to hardy
<Daisuke_Ido> if you do choose to go to hardy, #ubuntu+1 is the support channel
<shiv> I need to make a bootable iso of my system with the /home folder in it. Which one of these commands should I use? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<Briareos_> can i configure applications to initally load in a specific workspace in gnome?
<alirio> hey i need some help with kopete
<Briareos_> which kind of? :)
<alirio> i need send messages but when i m in invisible status
<Briareos_> and it does not work?
<alirio> or receive it messages when other people sent it me but i was not connect
<uni4dfx> i don't think kopete can really do that
<uni4dfx> try amsn
<alirio> but somebody said me that there is a plugin
<alirio> to do it
<alirio> somebody knows?
<uni4dfx> dunno about that, kopete doesn't have that many plugins
<alirio_> it means that it doesnt possible
<uni4dfx> why kopete anyway... try pidgin
<alirio_> becouse i dont like gaim
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> my os is goosed
<uni4dfx> how exactly
<ubuntu> it loads up with a terminal instead of the desktop
<uni4dfx> are there any error messages
<alirio_> i tried with emesene but it dont let sent files or share it
<ubuntu> loads! lol
<alirio_> send
<ubuntu> but I don't remember em
<ubuntu> are they stored somewhere?
<uni4dfx> dmesg i think
<uni4dfx> but maybe your Xserver is goosed and it won't boot... so be sure to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Stoffer> I just installed the kde theme manager, but I can't get into administrator mode to actually change the theme.  I hit the button and all I get is a big red box across the window.
<Stoffer> any ideas?
<uni4dfx> yea
<uni4dfx> do it with kcontrol
<ubuntu> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> could you have a quick look for me pls: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59968/
<uni4dfx> looks clean
<ubuntu> what else could it be?
<uni4dfx> it's probably the xserver
<ubuntu> k
<uni4dfx> look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Briareos_> can i configure applications to initally load in a specific workspace in gnome?
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, is the theme manager there the same as the kdm theme manager?  It doesn't seem to have the same themes installed
<uni4dfx> lemme check
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59969/
<uni4dfx> there's the login manager
<ubuntu> so that file looks ok then?
<Aw0L> anyone remember off hand where to install new kdm themes?
<ubuntu> how do I access the login manager?
<uni4dfx> not you :)
<Briareos_> is there any pdf preview plugin for evolution?
<uni4dfx> the xorg log looks fine too
<uni4dfx> what happens if you press ctrl+alt+f7
<ubuntu> so what do you suggest uni4dfx?
<Cannon> hadn;t realised my name :P
<Sonak> good eve, does anyone here know how to delete the grab boot manager easyly?
<SQLDarkly> I have just installed Kubuntu....I edited my eth0 @ the CLI /etc/network/interfaces and changed from dhcp to static
<SQLDarkly> no the device is not active even if i go back to dhcp
<SQLDarkly> any thoughts on how to correct this
<SQLDarkly> So far I still like the CLI better and am not used to this KDE environment. DO I have to use the kcontrol to configure network interfaces?
<_stijn_> mhz
<uni4dfx> try knetworkmanager
<_stijn_> somebody knows how to build a kernel?
<uni4dfx> btw. SQLDarkly... have you thought of..you know, setting /etc/network/interfaces back the way it was before?
<SQLDarkly> uni4dfx.... I dont get anything when I run knetworkmanager.  Doesn't kcontrol do the same thing
<uni4dfx> kcontrol is like a windows control panel... lots of apps at one place
<SQLDarkly> heh I shouldnt have to. I have modified MANY linux boxes' eth cards. Unless KDE handles crap different it should work
<uni4dfx> yea KDE might handle crap differently
<SQLDarkly> well I cannot remember how the base install has it. heh
<SQLDarkly> are you familiar with the interfaces file?
<uni4dfx> i can tell u that
<SQLDarkly> well that would be great
<uni4dfx> the default is just 4 lines
<uni4dfx> auto ln
<uni4dfx> interface lo inet loopback
<uni4dfx> address 127.0.0.1
<uni4dfx> netmask 255.0.0.0
<uni4dfx> oops i screwed up the 1st one:
<uni4dfx> auto lo
<SQLDarkly> figured
<SQLDarkly> im not a complete novice which is why im irritated at the moment
<SQLDarkly> KDE seems to be beating me :)
<uni4dfx> KDE is a whole new world ;D
<shiv> I unmounted my ntfs partition how do i remount it?
<SQLDarkly> I see. Its not just a nice friendly CLI.
<uni4dfx> sudo mount /path/to/mountpoint
<SQLDarkly> I am trying to get my entire office off of windows and on KDE
<SQLDarkly> will be 415 seats
<uni4dfx> wow sweet
<uni4dfx> using Kubuntu i assume?
<SQLDarkly> yes
<uni4dfx> my choice too
<Aw0L> why is it that if I restart the network interface, kubuntu won't pull an IP from the dhcp server?  it only seems to work at boot
<Y-Town> SQLDarkly: me too, but only 6 computers  :o)
<SQLDarkly> I figure if my entire center is *nix the office will glow some sort of angelic gold
<uni4dfx> Aw0L: sudo dhclient
<Aw0L> uni4dfx, but it should automatically pull that down when you restart the interfaces right? /etc/init.d/networking...?
<SQLDarkly> ok this is weird I went ahead and further modified the interfaces file.
<SQLDarkly> I have full net access now but the eth0 reads as down in XWindows
<SQLDarkly> last thing I need is a bunch of people bothering IT cause thier Icon is wrong lol.
<uni4dfx> Aw0L: i think so, but i'm not sure
<SQLDarkly> If I find a solution ill be sure to post it
<uni4dfx> what icon
<uni4dfx> knetworkmanager?
<Aw0L> flaky
<Aw0L> uni4dfx, thanks
<SQLDarkly> the RJ45 connector at the lower right hand corner
<SQLDarkly> when opened it reads the connection as down
<SQLDarkly> yet ......its up :|
<uni4dfx> you can just hide the icon :D
<uni4dfx> rightclick on the system tray --> Configure System Tray
<SQLDarkly> Yeah I know but isnt that a horrible hacked solution. Forgive me but I MUST be clean. Doesnt matter if its my car my body my code or my boxes. Everything must be clean and commented
<uni4dfx> yea i know
<uni4dfx> lemme google a bit
<suskin> cafte
<uni4dfx> oh and just to be clear... you did install all the updates and you're using gutsy, right?
<SQLDarkly> No to the updates yes to gutsy
<uni4dfx> install the updates
<SQLDarkly> I updated only what was needed
<uni4dfx> there are lots of kde fixes
<SQLDarkly> hmmmm safe update ill run perhaps.
<SQLDarkly> Full update didnt like to complete last time
<suskin> poradte niekto ako nainstalovat zo suboru tar.bz
<uni4dfx> some repo was probably unreachable... happens sometimes
<uni4dfx> i usually try again later
<SQLDarkly> on full upgrade?
<uni4dfx> what do you mean by full upgrade
<uni4dfx> i don't mean upgrading to hardy
<SQLDarkly> One is a safe option
<uni4dfx> just updating the packages
<dvoid> my system seems stable now, seems like the evil nvidia driver was the cause if the random crashes, switch to the nvidia-glx-new package and had no crash since
<uni4dfx> dvoid, good call... nvidia-glx-new solved lots of things for me too
<ubuntu> could somebody help me pls
<SQLDarkly> running the Adept upgrade now maybe it will fix it i will certainly let you know
<dvoid> uni4dfx, :)
<uni4dfx> yea do that
<ubuntu> i have an error loading my os ... @No Resume Image@
<uni4dfx> that's not an error
<SQLDarkly> lol
<uni4dfx> it means there's nothing to resume
<uni4dfx> it's there for hybernation i think
<uni4dfx> or when you use suspend or sth
<uni4dfx> it loads the entire system state into an image
<uni4dfx> and loads it the next time you boot
<SQLDarkly> opps wrong room :) not laughing at you ubuntu i promise
<hellhound> what is the command to run memtest86?
<uni4dfx> no command... reboot and select memtest in grub
<Y-Town> hellhound: its on the cd
<uni4dfx> or that
<ubuntu> so how do I fix it uni4dfx?
<uni4dfx> there's nothing to fix
<uni4dfx> just ignore it
<ubuntu> but it loads to terminal
<hellhound> Y-Town: how would i run it from the cd?
<ubuntu> how do I get the gui to load up?
<uni4dfx> what happens
<uni4dfx> if you type sudo gdm
<Cannon> let me chekc
<Y-Town> hellhound: put the cd in drive and reboot.... you will see it in the choices
<Cannon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo gdm
<Cannon> sudo: gdm: command not found
<hellhound> Y-Town: ah ok thank you
<Cannon> i'll try that memory test thing
<uni4dfx> umm
<Cannon> how long should it take uni4dfx?
<uni4dfx> cannon
<Cannon> yes?
<uni4dfx> it means you didn't install the correct system
<uni4dfx> did you install the server edition?
<Cannon> gutsy gibbon
<uni4dfx> probably the server edition yeah
<uni4dfx> it doesn't have a GUI
<Cannon> nooooooooo
<Cannon> lol
<Cannon> i have been using it for a few days now
<Cannon> i rebooted after trying to configer dual monitor support
<Cannon> nividia-settings
<uni4dfx> type startx then
<Cannon> k
<uni4dfx> (without then)
<Cannon> lol ;)
<uni4dfx> had to be sure :P
<Cannon> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/ubuntu/.serverauth.9937
<Cannon> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<uni4dfx> now we're getting somewhere
<Cannon> oh good :)
<uni4dfx> try doing
<uni4dfx> sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<Cannon> what user ... console only?
<uni4dfx> select anybody
<Cannon> k
<Cannon> nice value for x serveR?
<uni4dfx> try default
<Cannon> done
<Cannon> now a reboot?
<uni4dfx> well try startx now
<uni4dfx> or reboot
<Cannon> k
<Cannon> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/ubuntu/.serverauth.10075
<Cannon> Fatal server error:
<Cannon> Server is already active for display 0
<Cannon>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Cannon>         and start again.
<Cannon> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<uni4dfx> just reboot
<Cannon> k
<uni4dfx> brb
<Cannon> me too :)
<Y-Town> Is there any good reason to have a windows partition if all my computers run linux and use vm ware for any needed windows apps?
<nosrednaekim> Y-Town: not unless you need games,nope
<Y-Town> nosrednaekim: I dont think so... When I redo my entire network this Friday I was just wondering if it would be needed at all
<Makuseru> where is xorg located
<uni4dfx> what part of it
<Makuseru> xorg.config
<Makuseru> its been so long since ive had to do anything with it i forgot what folder its in
<uni4dfx> ... /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> back
<ubuntu> still no luck
<Makuseru> thanks
<uni4dfx> startx still says the same thing?
<Cannon> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/ubuntu/.serverauth.10009
<Cannon> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Cannon> xinit:  Server error.
<Cannon> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Cannon> it seams so
<uni4dfx> what exactly did you do?
<Cannon> just a reboot
<Cannon> before it went
<uni4dfx> no i mean to get this problem
<Cannon> i was trying to configure nvidia-settings
<uni4dfx> how
<Cannon> to enable dual screen support
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<slow-motion> hi
<uni4dfx> can you show me your xorg.conf
<Cannon> sure
<Cannon> how do I get to it?
<Cannon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<uni4dfx> it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alex-weej> what is the default web browser in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> konqueror
<Cannon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59974/
<alex-weej> default window manager?
<uni4dfx> K is for KDE ... usually :P
<Cannon> did ya get it uni4dfx?
<uni4dfx> Yea
<uni4dfx> looks very clean
<Cannon> so what can I do?
<Cannon> do I need to re-install everything?
<uni4dfx> not yet
<uni4dfx> so typing sudo gdm doesn't do anything
<uni4dfx> ?
<uni4dfx> oh wait
<uni4dfx> you're using kubuntu?
<uni4dfx> XD
<Cannon> sudo: gdm: command not found
<Cannon> yep
<uni4dfx> got me confused cuz your name was ubuntu
<Cannon> lol
<uni4dfx> then sudo kdm
<nosrednaekim> uhh, you mean "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"?
<Cannon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo kdm
<Cannon> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Cannon> i get nothing
<uni4dfx> ctrl+alt+f7
<uni4dfx> ?
<dirk_> hallo
<Cannon> nothing
<dirk_> ?
<uni4dfx> odd
<uni4dfx> you can try what nosrednaekim said, but i'm not sure it will be any different
<uni4dfx> still here?
<ritalin> y0, kubuntu rocks
<ritalin> but I needs teh flash plugin, whats it called the adobe one?
<Jucato> uni4dfx: actually you can't run kdm with plain "sudo kdm" only
<uni4dfx> yea you can
<uni4dfx> i do it all the time
<nosrednaekim> ritalin: flashplugin-nonfree
<uni4dfx> usually when it's not running tho
<venik> why do some programs simply DISAPPEAR from my menus, and apparently, from my system?  An example is Basket-- it simply evaporates!
<cannon> still not booting
<venik> I have to reinstall it frequencly
<uni4dfx> i can't believe your xorg log is clean
<ritalin> danke
<pat5star> anyone tell me if there is a bind # on this server, or where I could ask some basic questions about running a local dns server in a small office home network?
<cannon> any other ideas uni4dfx?
<uni4dfx> have you tried the kdm restart command
<cannon> yep
<uni4dfx> nothing?
<uni4dfx> just nothing or errors?
<cannon> got a terminal and didn't know how to get out of it
<cannon> so I reset
<uni4dfx> ctrl+c usually does the trick
<venik> the same is for my USB external drive... it disappeared from my STORAGE folder
<cannon> whats the command ... I'll try again
<uni4dfx> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<cannon> how long should it take uni4dfx?
<uni4dfx> should be instant
<Stoffer> for some reason kdm has no effect on my system.  I did manage to get into it by typing 'sudo kcontrol'.  Would sudoing it make changes to a different user or something, not the one i'm currently in?   any ideas?
<uni4dfx> Stoffer... and why did you have to run kcontrol with sudo?
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, because otherwise I can't get "administrator mode" working with kdm
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, if I run it with sudo kdm lets me change themes
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, but it doesn't work
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, basically i'm trying to get my system looking good w/out having to go back to compiz.  kdm seems like my best shot
<Stoffer> nothing else seems to work well
<Stoffer> well...not like  kdm's working at all...
<uni4dfx> you didn't by any chance install kdm from ubuntu?
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, I think I just installed it through the synaptic package manager
<uni4dfx> yeah
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, since adept doens't do much
<uni4dfx> but, you already had kdm if you installed kubuntu
<Stoffer> uni4dfx,  I didn't see it until I "installed" it today though
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, I didn't have the option in my system appearance settings
<uni4dfx> you mean kdm theme manager
<uni4dfx> not kdm
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, oh...didn't realize there was a difference
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, I don't know what I installed then
<intelikey> cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<uni4dfx> so if you go to kcontrol
<Stoffer> but I guess to be more specific, the kdm theme manager isn't doing anything
<uni4dfx> hmm
<intelikey> if you want to know what you did install that is
<uni4dfx> did you update everything
<uni4dfx> cuz i remember there was a bug
<uni4dfx> that made kdm theme manager's changes uneffective
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, well, I have the latest versions according to synaptic
<cannon> still nothing
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, and they're ubuntu versions
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, both kdm and kdm theme manager
<uni4dfx> you have kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, kubuntu
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, well, I installed ubuntu then switched to kde. so I dunno
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, I used to run gnome
<uni4dfx> so you originally had ubuntu
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, yes
<uni4dfx> i did that last year
<uni4dfx> and ran into so many problems
<uni4dfx> i just reinstalled everything with kubuntu
<shiv> I unmounted the sda1(ntfs) from the desktop for making remastersys. How do I remount it back on the desktop and make it mount everytime I boot?
<Stoffer> uni4dfx,  you mean format and start from scratch?
<cannon> anything else I can do before I re-install uni4dfx?
<pierre_> hello guys. when reducing the screen resolution (system settings), kubuntu is not affecting the changes - the same resolution is kept !! any idea ?
<uni4dfx> i dunno cannon, i think i'm out of ideas
<cannon> k
<uni4dfx> see if anyone else has some, or try googling
<Dr_willis> pierre_,  totally restart the X server, with alt-ctrl-baclspace
<uni4dfx> Stoffer yes i mean from scratch
<uni4dfx> but it won't be that bad
<uni4dfx> cuz you'll have KDE out of the box
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, lame.... well at least I have all my stuff on a seperate partition
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, is there an easy way to do it?  Is there a kubuntu livecd that'll do most of the work for me?
<uni4dfx> of course
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, maybe this is also why kde4 basically won't run at all on my system
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, it's all messed up
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, which is why i'm still with 3
<uni4dfx> if you want KDE, go for kubuntu
<uni4dfx> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<uni4dfx> but i suggest you wait til 8.10 is released
<uni4dfx> sorry, i mean 8.04
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, when's that?
<uni4dfx> april
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, ok, thanks for the tip
 * intelikey still likes the package selection of "kde" rather than "kubuntu-desktop"
<shiv> I unmounted the sda1(ntfs) from the desktop for making remastersys. How do I remount it back on the desktop and make it mount everytime I boot?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<azzco> Has anyone gotten kopete ktts 1.3 to work under ubuntu? I downloaded the sources, compiled and installed but I can't find it in kopete plugins
<matt1728> does any one use dvdshrink in wine? im having problems with it
<azzco> matt1728: #winehq ?
<azzco> matt1728: without the ? on the end ;)
<matt1728> thanks
<matt1728> is there a dvdshrink for windows
<intelikey> ?
<matt1728> linuxa*
<matt1728> dvd shrink for linux
<uni4dfx> DVD Shrink - DVD Ripping and Backup
<uni4dfx> Latest OFFICIAL Version - 3.2.0.15
<uni4dfx> Operating System Support - Windows 9x/2000/XP
<intelikey> ubotu find dvd
<ubotu> Found: dvd+rw-tools, radvd, dvd95, dvdauthor, dvdbackup (and 20 others)
<matt1728> but is there a dvdshrinking software for linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<Daisuke_Ido> there is
<Daisuke_Ido> k9copy
<IppatsuMan> matt1728: you could try k9copy or dvd::rip
<Daisuke_Ido> ubotu info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<Daisuke_Ido> i recommend k9 because it's far less trouble than dvd::rip (i personally use both)
<matt1728> does shrink?
<matt1728> do they shrink?
<Daisuke_Ido> k9copy will do the 9 to 5 conversion yes
<matt1728> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's actually easier than dvdshrink, i think
<Stoffer> uni4dfx, hey, would there be any drawbacks in installing kubutnu now and then just upgrading when the new version comes out?
<RogueJediX> Why won't my QT apps like Speedcrunch adapt to my KDE theme? They're all blocky and ugly.
<matt1728> k ill check it out
<uni4dfx> Stoffer, it may go wrong yes
<Stoffer> oh
<Stoffer> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> walking across the street may go wrong
<Stoffer> i guess i'll have to wait then
<uni4dfx> yea good point
<uni4dfx> but upgrading *ubuntu has gone wrong every time for me
<uni4dfx> i usually cross the street alive
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no reason not to install, the upgrade process has improved with every release so far, which means a far less chance of problems now than there were upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04
<intelikey> anyone that uses *buntu and isn't willing to {upgrade...oops...reloade} should use the LTS
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey, horrible example of irony: the release they're upgrading to IS the lts
<intelikey> i didn't say upgrade to LTS    i said use    "implies install it"
<Daisuke_Ido> hence why i said horrible example
 * intelikey fails to see the irony     so doesn't see why it's an example of irony...
<Daisuke_Ido> come to think of it, neither do i :\
<intelikey> perhaps you failed to propperly translate the "{upgrade...oops...reloade}"     that means to do that every -6 months  you know.
<intelikey> and if one is not willing to do that every six months   they should use the   LTS    or debian.
<intelikey> that does not imply that you will have to reload   just that you should be willing to
 * intelikey also points out that his rant was "nube based"  not "13eti57 based"
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey, i think that's what i missed
<Daisuke_Ido> my apologies
<intelikey> no worries.
<ahmos> hi,how i can make a network between two computers
<Agrajag`> ahmos: do they have network cards?
<ahmos> yes lan cards
<Agrajag`> do you have a switch or a hub?
<ahmos> let's say no
<Agrajag`> crossover cable?
<ahmos> yes
<Agrajag`> plugged between the two?
<ahmos> aha :)
<Agrajag`> both computers using kubuntu?
<ahmos> let's say kubuntu and windows
<Agrajag`> k
<Agrajag`> so basically you just want to get IPs for them?
<ahmos> i guess!! :D
<ahmos> and to share folders between them
<Agrajag`> do you have samba installed?
<ahmos> when i click network folders icon i can see samba shares
<ahmos> only samba-common
<ahmos> i'm not registered
<asobi> what's a good transcoding program? i want to change m4a to mp3
<matt1728> any good movies out there that i should download?
<matt1728> #waffles
#kubuntu 2008-03-18
<Regital> matt1728: illegal downloads are not allowed on this channel
<Regital> but correct me if im wrong
<matt1728> i meant rent =D
<matt1728> either way
<matt1728> any good movies out there?
<eldaria> !wacom-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom-tools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<willis_> matt1728,  go look for the old movies that are not legally in the public domain. :)
<willis_> oops i mean NOW legally .. :)
<matt1728> lol
<Seldaek> hello, I have a problem on an Acer laptop.. any time I do standby or hibernate, it "crashes" on wakeup. i.e. it starts (the cpu fan at least) and then the screen remains blank.. any idea what can I do to avoid having to restart it every time I want to close/move it ? it's really painful to work in these conditions :/
<willis_> Seldaek,  Hibernate/Suspend can be such a pain. Even under windows - I disable that stuff.
<matt1728> change the close laptop setting to do nothing
<matt1728> or set it to sleep
<willis_> Yep./ You dont hage to have closing the lid do that stuff.. I just set mine to  enable the screen blanker.
<Seldaek> willis_: well.. it can, but with a laptop it's a must have for me.. and it works fine under windows (xp that is.. vista had troubles with standby but not hibernate.. go figure)
<Seldaek> well that's fine if you just move it around the house or have it on the power plug
<Seldaek> but if I put it in its case and go into the train.. it gets very hot in the case :)
<Seldaek> if I leave it running I mean
<Seldaek> + it uses the battery so it's not really good..
<asobi> what's a good transcoding program? i want to change m4a to mp3
<Seldaek> so is there a chance to make it work or should I just forget it and go back to winxp ? :/
<matt1728> dont go back to xp
<matt1728> lol
<willis_> They use so many different terms  for hibernate and suspened and so forth  i dont even knwo what each os is refering to ..
<Seldaek> well without hibernation on my laptop there is no choice.. I can't use it if I can't hibernate (or standy)
<willis_> Seldaek,  that stuff depends a lot on the kernel. then you got specific drivers that can be causing issues.
<matt1728> hibernate is for everything
<matt1728> windows and linux both have it
<matt1728> linux has suspend aswell
<Seldaek> windows has standby/suspend also
<willis_> you might want to try the beta release of ubuntu  and see if the newer drivers//kernel works better.
<Seldaek> standby just shuts it down but keeps the ram powered to be able to resume
<willis_> or check the forums.
<Seldaek> hibernate stores the ram on the disk and then shuts down everything for good
<root> HOLA
<matt1728> oh that's what that means
<matt1728> yea
<willis_> for a long time some drivers like the sound card, or video cards would crash on resume.
<Seldaek> which is better for longer power down periods as it doesn't use the battery at all
<willis_> my laptop boots so fast. It dosent benifit me. :)
<Seldaek> well it's not about boot time.. it's restarting all my apps and so on
<willis_> plus i got a cruddy ati video.
<Seldaek> that pisses me off :)
<willis_> ive learned to NOT trust suspend/hibernate under windows.. so i dont leave apps open.
<willis_> But you go do what you want. :)
<Seldaek> is there a way to update to 8.04 from 7.10 without reinstalling ? (i.e. update from the network somehow)
<willis_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eldaria> !info wacom-tools
<ubotu> wacom-tools (source: wacom-tools): utilities for wacom tablets and other hid devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.7.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 51 kB, installed size 192 kB
<Seldaek> well seriously I've ran this thing on xp for a year and hibernate has never failed me once
<willis_> check #ubuntu+1 for latest hardy news.
<willis_> Seldaek,  ive had Xp fail on me the same day... :)
<Seldaek> but I know it's random
<Seldaek> on some computers it fails a lot
<eldaria> !info wacom-tools Hardy
<willis_> Theres a lot of "what if's" with hibernate/suspend.
<ubotu> wacom-tools (source: wacom-tools): utilities for Wacom tablet devices. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.7.9.3-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 148 kB, installed size 552 kB
<Seldaek> my desktop can't standby without crashing for example
<willis_> the whole setup is a bit of a disaster with different pc makers.
<willis_> and different hardware/drivers..
<Seldaek> aye.. I know:)
<Seldaek> but the fact is it works under xp with that particular piece of hardware.. so if I have no choice I'll use it
<fuhreal> Anyone know where the xine-smb package went too?
<willis_> !info xine-smb
<ubotu> Package xine-smb does not exist in gutsy
<willis_> what does xine-smb do?
<Kira> Galera.
<Kira> Sou novo no KDe, sou acostumado com XFCE e Gnome.
<Seldaek> willis_: anyway let me have a look at that upgrade page.. it doesn't seem to talk about 7.10 to 8.04 but I guess it's similar as other upgrades?
<Kira> Algue pode me dar algumas dicas?
<Kira> Hey people.
<fuhreal> Someone was able to get amarok to play mp3's via smb with that installed
<willis_> Seldaek,  try out the various live cd's see if you can find a disrto that handles it.. good luck.  I alwyas do clean reinstalls. never upgrades.
<Kira> i'm new in KDE Dektop
<Kira> someone could give me some tips?
<willis_> Hit F1 - read the kde docs?  :)
<fuhreal> i could probably use vlc ... without issue.. but i like amarok
<IppatsuMan> !anyone | Kira
<ubotu> Kira: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Seldaek> willis_: well I don't have many CD-Rs available sadly :p
<Kira> Does anyone could give some tips?
<matt1728> seldak: you can use live usb
<willis_> Kira,  how about 'be more specific' ?
<Kira> Look dude, i'm don't speak English very well ...
<willis_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Kira> willis_: like, some tips. aplikations.
<willis_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Seldaek> matt1728: ah indeed.. that would be better thanks for the tip.. hopefully my usb stick still works
<Kira> willis_: how can i cuztumize KDE desktop.
<Kira> something like that.
<matt1728> np
<willis_> Kira,   fire up the add/remove programs thing and see what all you can install..  explore kde, read the kde docs, to learnhow to set your themes.
<Kira> O.K
<willis_> Thers a lot of themes in the package manager not installed by default.. explore, learn, enjoy.
<IppatsuMan> !themes | Kira
<ubotu> Kira: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<willis_> messing with themes - is not going to learn you much about the OS however. :)
<Kira> Sorry if i'm doing such stupid question, but i usually uses Gnome or XFCE. I don't know a shit about KDe.
<Kira> Sorry man.
<Kira> :D
<Kira> All those link you pass me i already know.
<Kira> But thanks.
<willis_> If you know how to use gnome and xfce., theres not a lot to learn about kde..
<Kira> I'm not a "new" user of linux sistem.
<Kira> willis_: don't?
<willis_> ya click here, there ,whever.. and use it.. :)
<willis_> whats so hard about it.. its rather straight forward.
<Kira> willis_: i'm a little bit confuesed. the organization in here is kinda different.
<willis_> THEN ya got the kde4 stuff.. thats a bit different.
<willis_> 'explore' :)
<Kira> willis_: i'm using KDE 3.5
<Kira> But i think i can explore this graphic a little more.
<willis_> the more i use GNOME,, the more i realize kde is much better...
<willis_> for my needs.
<willis_> :)
<Kira> willis_: there's justa little thing that i don't liked in KDe. KDE is a little "heavy", do you knows what i mean?
<Seldaek> willis_: how so ?
<Tann> Hello Everyone
<intelikey> doc did you get kicked out of the profession ?
<willis_> intelikey,  Dr_willis  is on the laptop in the basement :)
<intelikey> i see
<willis_> Kira,  i dont find kde Heavy at all.
<intelikey> Kira heavy    ?      how    where ?
<willis_> I find gnome 'crippled' in many ways.
<Kira> willis_: here in japan people use MAc at most.
<willis_> I find Mac's so crippled its scary.
<willis_> :)
<Kira> I don't see almost nobody with a Linux desktop .
<Kira> hauhauhua
<willis_> The problem with focusing on  'user friendly' is that often it becomes 'IDIOT friendly"
<Seldaek> linux desktops are rare pretty much everywhere, but that's no excuse to use a mac :p
<Kira> Oe windows ...
<Kira> :p
<intelikey> Kira what do you find "heavy" about kde ?
<Kira> window$.
<willis_> I have 4 linux machines .
<Kira> or*
<willis_> :)
<Tann> How would I bridge two network connections so that i can use the internet from one connection on the other connection.
<willis_> and several guys at work are using it as well.. actually at work  thers several servers on linux.
<Kira> I have only one. but my HD is partitioned.
<Kira> A heve a Debian Lenny.
<willis_> I cant think of ONE person i know that has a mac.
<Kira> An Arch Linux.
<Kira> And an OpenSUSE.
<Kira> willis_: where do you live?
<Kira> USA?
<intelikey> Tann look for bridge-utils   in the package manager and install.
<Aw0L> is there a compiz-fusion icon in the repositories?
<Tann> k
<Aw0L> the tray icon
<Seldaek> willis_: I know one.. no two.. one of them had troubles formatting a disk and he is a student in design/web stuff so.. computer knowledge should be expected, a bit
<Kira> Sorry guys am i talking much wrong?
<Kira> Or my english it's good?
<intelikey> Tann errr you do want to bridge the networks ?   not just use one as a gateway for the other ?
<Seldaek> Kira: I wouldn't say good but err, understandable for sure :)
<Kira> Seldaek: thnks
<Kira> This channel is an American Channel?
<ubuntu> Hey all. Im absolutely brand new to this... any suggestions...
<Tann> intelikey: I want to use my wireless connection as a gateway to other computers connected to mine by ethernet
<Kira> ubuntu: can you explain better?
<intelikey> Tann then you don't need to "bridge" them.  you only need to setup a ...
<ubuntu> How can i change my user name?
<matt1728> (/nick)
<Kira> change your user name?
<intelikey> let me think of the name.
<Tann> k
<matt1728> type /nick and then usename
<ubuntu> cyfer /nick
<Kira> i guess if you go a adduser  you can do something like it.
<matt1728> first /nick
<Kira> But change the name you chose during the instalatio ...
<cyfer> see
<ubuntu> how can i change my nickname?
<Kira> in irc?
<Kira> (/nick)
<matt1728> then register it
<Kira> I guess.
<Kira> o.Õ
<matt1728>  type /nick <name>
<Kira> O.K
<cyfer> hello
<matt1728> yea
<cyfer> How can i registermy new nickname?
<matt1728> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Kira> !Kira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kira - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> ! calls the bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calls the bot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kira> hahauhau
<intelikey> Tann sorry i went blank on you.    set up a NAT
<matt1728> lol
<Kira> Somebody in here watches Anime?
<Kira> :D
<Tann> intelikey: k
<intelikey> Tann set the default gateway as the ip of the internet connection and enable ipv4_forwarding      nothing to it.    and plenty of documentation on the web for it.
<IppatsuMan> !ot | Kira
<ubotu> Kira: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tann> intelikey: thanks
<Kira> O.K
<cyfer> How do I register my nickname. Sorry I keep repeating the question, but this is my very first time.
<matt1728> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<matt1728> go to that site
<matt1728> it'll show you the commands
<matt1728> step by step
<Dark-Alien-Core> hello guys i look for a programm that me shows the ip from a pc to them i send a file?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help        <<< cyfer
<cyfer> Cheers matt1728...
<Dark-Alien-Core> can you help me
<matt1728> haha
<matt1728> with?
<willis_> Dark-Alien-Core,  that dident make much sence.
<Kira> abduced!
<matt1728> haha
<Dark-Alien-Core> yes but i want to see all ips there are connectet to me
<intelikey> willis_ doctor him is will not to engrish
<IppatsuMan> Dark-Alien-Core: sudo netstat -nap --ip
<willis_> No Smorking! :)
<intelikey> sorry.
<Dark-Alien-Core> thx but gives a programm that show me this
<intelikey> Dark-Alien-Core iftop
<cyfer> Matt1728. I get the list that should tell me how to register, but im still unsure how to?
<Dark-Alien-Core> iftop?
<Kira> some on here uses OpenSUSE?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help register        <<< cyfer
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help help        <<< cyfer
<matt1728> yea what intelikey said
<intelikey> lol  :)))
<IppatsuMan> Dark-Alien-Core: there's already a program that shows ip directly connected to your machine... and it's called netstat. If you need a program with a GUI that does the same thing I'm afraid that there is none, at least in the official repositories.
<matt1728> does anyone use k9copy?
<matt1728> i need help with it
<willis_> ntop shows a lot of info. In a fancy web browser interface.
<intelikey> yeah ntop too.
<cyfer> Register abracadabra
<cyfer> and the magic word still is absolutely USELESS
<intelikey> not here.
<matt1728> lol
<willis_> magic word?
<Dark-Alien-Core> ok
<matt1728> just type in /msg nickserv register
<willis_>  - /msg nickserv register  is too complex?
<willis_> :)
<coreymon77> i know
<coreymon77> i was the hardest thing in the world for me to type that when i first registered my nick
<intelikey> cyfer what you wanted was                                                                                                                                                                                                                              /msg nickserv register abracadabra
<coreymon77> cyfer: that is, /msg nickserv register [your password]
<intelikey> but don't use abracadabra as a password now.  some smart guy will own you just for being newbish
<willis_> in xchat you can set it to auto-identify with nikserv also
<willis_> use a good password like.. 'password'
<willis_> :)
<coreymon77> willis_: you can do that in practically any irc client
<cyfer> BUGGA. Best think of a new passsword HA HA HA....
<geju> can someone answer a stupid question for me?
<tikka> yes
<willis_> coreymon77,  people seem to always overlook it in xchat.
<intelikey> really ?
<willis_> geju,  we just did. :)
<Dark-Alien-Core> ok i have send a file to a friend so is this now udp?
<geju> installing the nvidia drivers in kde...is the same as gnome?
<coreymon77> geju: depends how stupid :P
<intelikey> willis_ hehhe
<tikka> geju: i suspect so, asd its x-org specific
<tikka> is*
<willis_> geju,  restricted-manager tool. same tool. kubuntu has its own kde specific vvariant.
<willis_> or you could instgall/use the gnome one.
<Dark-Alien-Core> ??
<willis_> 'now udp' ? what you mean by udp?
<Dark-Alien-Core> so i make a sceenshot one moment
<cyfer> REGISTER A
<coreymon77> cyfer: the point is to not do that into the channel
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> just message youself and do it
<matt1728> !dvd burning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd burning - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> !dvd rip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd rip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> hmmm i have 2357 symlinks in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<matt1728> !ripping
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<matt1728> !dvd copy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd copy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> !dvd burning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd burning - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dark-Alien-Core> so this is the link
<Dark-Alien-Core> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7476/pandith7.jpg
<coreymon77> !botabuse | matt1728
<ubotu> matt1728: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Dark-Alien-Core> can you tell me what are pidgin me shows his ip
<matt1728> sorry
<cyfer> erm
<matt1728> pidgin?
<Dark-Alien-Core> yes i have send a file to my kumpel and its a test
<coreymon77> matt1728: previously known as gaim
<Dark-Alien-Core> yes
<matt1728> that's for aim
<matt1728> and other things
<matt1728> yepp
<Dark-Alien-Core> how is the ip to there i send the file in pidgin
<cyfer> matt1728. how come im getting the message (cyfer) is already registered, but im still getting it shown??
<coreymon77> cyfer: apparently either you or someone else already registered that nick
<Dark-Alien-Core> ?
<matt1728> did you seta password?
<dvoid> where do i change kwallet password?
<coreymon77> matt1728: the nick is already registered
<coreymon77> matt1728: i checked with nickserv
<Dark-Alien-Core> my friend says to me you dont get my ip,so i wanted to show him
<coreymon77> matt1728: however, it hasnt been used for over a year, so he could probably get it dropped
<intelikey> /msg nickserv identify <password>
<matt1728> yea
<intelikey> does /whois work in gaim  ?
<Dark-Alien-Core> hm i dont know
<coreymon77> intelikey: cyfer seems to be a new user, the nick has been registered with nickserv for over 2 years, i doubt it was him who registered it
<coreymon77> intelikey: try it
<matt1728> pidgin?
<IppatsuMan> dvoid: left click on kwallet -> right click on the wallet whose password you want to change -> click on "change password..."
<Dark-Alien-Core> he says i have vista and you linux noob never get my ip so lets look *G
<coreymon77> Dark-Alien-Core: lol
<coreymon77> Dark-Alien-Core: thats a hoot
<Dark-Alien-Core> yes i habe send him a file via pidgin
<intelikey> <coreymon77> intelikey: cyfer seems to be a new user, the nick has been registered <<<   yes saw that but lagging about 2 minutes...
<willis_> I thought the instant messanger type tools kept each otehrs ips hidden  normally. they connect to the main server, then to the other guy.
<willis_> Only way to get his ip would be for him to tell you.
<intelikey> <coreymon77> intelikey: try it << i don't have gaim  was asking if <Dark-Alien-Core> might use it.
<dvoid> IppatsuMan, oooh  never tried to left click on it ;)
<Dark-Alien-Core> under windows i had qip and when i send a file he shows me the ip
<Odd-rationale> dvoid: Open kdewallet, select the wallet you want to change the password, then go to File --> Change Password
<willis_> sounds like qip could be considered a security issue to me then. :)
<Dark-Alien-Core> hm
<willis_> or it was doing somthing odd with the  IM network.  but i dont do IM..
<willis_> I perfer IRC>
<Dark-Alien-Core> so what port sends pidign
<willis_> If you really want his ip.. ask him to tell you his ip.
<willis_> Pidgin is a MULTI-IM client.
<intelikey> <willis_> sounds like qip could be considered a security issue to me then. :) <<< or a hackers tool
<Dark-Alien-Core> yes but he says haha looser to me
<coreymon77> willis_: his friend is using vista and told him "you linux n00b will never be able to figure out my ip since im on vista
<coreymon77> "
<Dark-Alien-Core> qip is a great messenger
<googleboy> hi.. i am new to linux but i am trying to ""Create a file at "~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable"""  in order to disable XGL but i cant find the /.config directory
<cyfer> hello
<Dark-Alien-Core> yes i have the ip thx guys
<prince_jammys> googleboy: you looked in your home directory? it's a hidden file
<Dark-Alien-Core> so i can tell my friend his ip haha he is shocked :)
<googleboy> how do i get to it so i can create the file
<intelikey> googleboy   mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl/
<willis_> coreymon77,  then i would have to ask.. what does this have to do with Kubuntu Support. :)
<prince_jammys> googleboy: set your browser show hidden files and directories, and see if it's there. or do ls -a ~
<coreymon77> willis_: it doesnt :P
<intelikey> googleboy kate ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
<willis_> coreymon77,  heh.. That settles it then.
<googleboy> its .config
<willis_> ~ is shortcut/term for the users home dir.. ~ = /home/YOURUSERNAME
<intelikey>    mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl/
<cyfer> erm im a little lost here can somebody help me please?
<cyfer> do u need to put these arrows in when registering??
<cyfer> <>
<googleboy> cool
<coreymon77> cyfer: you dont
<prince_jammys> cyfer: no
<intelikey> <willis_> ~ is shortcut/term for the users home dir.. ~ = /home/YOURUSERNAME  <<< = $HOME
<coreymon77> cyfer: <> means, insert info here
<cyfer> so what is the correct command to register a name and password??
<prince_jammys> !register
<coreymon77> cyfer: <password> means, placeholder for your password
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<coreymon77> cyfer: the <nickname> is a placeholder
<coreymon77> cyfer: in that place, you put whatever you want your nickname to be
<googleboy> the other thing i was trying to do was was uninstall the search daemon
<prince_jammys> strigi?
<googleboy> strigi
<googleboy> yeah... read that it would speed up system
<prince_jammys> you don't have to uninstall, you can just disable it
<googleboy> where? cause im trying to make my startup as fast as possible...
<coreymon77> sypher: do you want to register the nickname cyfer?
<matt1728> ubotu find dvd rip
<ubotu> Found: dvd+rw-tools, radvd, dvd95, dvdauthor, dvdbackup (and 20 others)
<fuhreal> anyone know how to get the xine extra plugins installed? for some reason its grey'd out in the adept installer
<skana> hello
<Odd-rationale> I can't figure out strigi. I type something into the search and click search, but nothing happens.
<intelikey> search daemon ???     someone tell me that kde didn't do that !
<skana> how canu talk to staff?
<googleboy> intelikey ---- yeap...
<googleboy> or at least it says in the forums
<prince_jammys> yes, i have it disabled
<intelikey> skana about ?
<googleboy> i uninstalled the aplet in apt but i want to 86 the daemon too
<coreymon77> syefa: do you want the nickname cyfer?
<googleboy> where do i disable?
<prince_jammys> googleboy: i don't remember.  look in "services" and "system services" in systemsettings
<coreymon77> sparkz: make up your mind
<sparkz> HA HA HA. Im flippinuseless
<sparkz> Right ive got my name sorted.
<coreymon77> sparkz: is this the one you want
<intelikey> what is this crap ?   ntop startup - waiting for user response!
<intelikey> Please enter the password for the admin user:
<sparkz> whats the correct command to register a password?
<coreymon77> sparkz: is this the nickname you want?
<sparkz> Definately
<coreymon77> okay
<intelikey> msg nickserv register something_for_a_passowrd
<intelikey> /msg nickserv register something_for_a_passowrd
<intelikey> /msg nickserv register your_own_passowrd
<prince_jammys> :)
<coreymon77> intelikey: give it a sec, the nick needs to be dropped
<intelikey> /msg nickserv register not_my_passowrd
<sparkz> Why the  blood y hell does it tell ya you can have this nickname and the tell ya its taken
<sparkz> PUDDLED
<coreymon77> sparkz: type this, /msg RichiH and tell him to drop it
<coreymon77> sparkz: tell that guy to drop the nick registration for you, then you can register it
<intelikey> /msg RichiH please drop my nickname
<Jsn0327> Can someone please tell me how to take a component out of autostart using the commandline?
<intelikey> Jsn0327 rm ~/.kde/Autostart/whatever
<intelikey> Jsn0327 unless you are refering to system startup processes      sudo update-rc.d blah blah blah
<Jsn0327> thank you
<intelikey> Dr_willis you use ntop ?
<googleboy> anyone had any success installing kde4 on x86_64 system?
<intelikey> willis_ ?
<johnny53> i really need some help, im trying to install kubuntu from a live cd on an old laptop with no ethernet port, all i have is a linksys wpc54g v.3 wireless card and kubuntu is trying to use the wrong driver for it
<Jsn0327> what are the extensions of bash scripts and where are they usually located at in kbuntu?
<Jsn0327> johnny53:  is kubuntu already installed?
<Jsn0327> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jsn0327> check out that link
<intelikey> Jsn0327 extensions ?        located anywhere in the path
<johnny53> no, right now there is no os on the computer
<intelikey> Jsn0327 what do you mean "what are the extensions of bash scripts" ?
<Jsn0327> extension, like .exe, .txt, .bat, .py
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> you are barking up the wrong tree
<Jsn0327> i'm trying to create a bash script
<johnny53> the thing is i cant download ndiswrapper or anything like that because i have no internet connection plus im just running from a live cd
<intelikey> this is not windows
<intelikey> Jsn0327 to do ?
<Jsn0327> to load a tray icon on boot but wait 30 seconds before doing it
<Jsn0327> its for wicd
<Jsn0327> johnny53: ya got me there.  The only thing that i can think of is to use another computer with an internet connection, download the deb for ndiswrapper as well as the known working wireless driver for windows, and burn them to a cd for use after you get kubuntu installed
<Jsn0327> is it not installing?
<intelikey> Jsn0327 echo '#!/bin/sh\n\nsleep 30\nwicd' > ~/.kde/Autostart/my_new_script
<intelikey> Jsn0327 chmod 755 ~/.kde/Autostart/my_new_script
<fuhreal> anyone know why xine extra plugins is greyed out in the adept installer?
<johnny53> but its a live cd so i cant install kubuntu without an internet connection
<intelikey> Jsn0327 ^^    or do you mean for it to run from upstart as root user ?
<coreymon77> johnny53: and why cant you?
<Jsn0327> no that should do it
<Jsn0327> is changing the mode to 755 the same as changing it to +x?
<intelikey> not exactly  but close enough.
<johnny53> cause i thought it needed an internet connection to download packages and stuff
<intelikey> mode 755 == rwxr-xr-x
<Jsn0327> johnny53:  a live cd does not require an internet connection.  It is meant for use without installing, but does give you the option once you have the OS up and running
<Jsn0327> intelikey: thanks alot
<coreymon77> johnny53: the packages are all on the cd, thats the point
<Dr_willis> of course the live cd can be a bit limited for some tasks
<intelikey> Jsn0327 unix/linux octal permissions are   three binary digits per {owner,group,other}   first digit read second write third execute    so   111 = 7
<johnny53> ok, sweet... but does anyone know why when its installing, the installer will freeze up and then shut off after the first step where it asks me what language i want to use
<intelikey> 755 = 111,101,101
<intelikey> or 755 == rwxr-xr-x
<avelino> tem algum brazuca no canal?
<prince_jammys> !br | avelino
<ubotu> avelino: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<avelino> tks
<avelino> #ubuntu-br
<Aloha> kdesktop_lock keeps crashing. anyone might know why?
<Aloha> it crashes and then restarts and crashes later in the day
<prince_jammys>  /join #ubuntu-br
<johnny53> ok, thx guys
<Agent_bob> i should probably point out that there is a forth group of perms  the {suid,sgid,sticky} bits.    most files and dirs are 0***    so you don't mess with the first octet     i.e     chmod 0755 blah          but the first octet is normally ignored on files you write or dirs you create.        you can look at   ls -lnhd /tmp   for an example of sticky   and   ls -hnl /usr/bin/passwd    for a suid bit.
<Agent_bob>  /tmp is 1777   and passwd is 4755
<Agent_bob> </lesson_octal-permissions>
<Agent_bob> well i go now.
<Agent_bob> gooday fellas    and a better one tomarrow
<matt1728> !dvd back up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd back up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<fuhreal> What do i need to stream media files from my windows box to my kubuntu laptop?
<fuhreal> is irc.ubuntu.net really irc.freenode.net ?
<hydrogen> yes
<kgoetz> irc.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> fuhreal,  vlc can do that.
<fuhreal> Dr_willis: trying it but it wants to copy the file before playing
<Dr_willis> fuhreal,  how are you accessing the file?
<Dr_willis> vlc can stream. and stream to a web browser..
<Dr_willis> Of you could just access the file over a mounted samba share..
<Dr_willis> which may be a lot easier
<fuhreal> Dr_willis: I'm trying to stream after browsing with smb
<Dr_willis> fuhreal,  thats the catch.. the kde smb browser is 'browsing' not mounting the samba share.
<Dr_willis> Use a tool like the fusesmb, or other ways to actually Mount the share to a local dir.
<Aloha> sshfs is awesome
<Dr_willis> vlc on the other box.. can STREAM to the  local box.. but thats an annoyance.
<fuhreal> !fusesmb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> sshfs is darn handy also in such a case.
<Dr_willis> !info smbfuse
<ubotu> Package smbfuse does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Aloha> just got to remember to add users to fuser group
<Dr_willis> google for the 'fusesmb wiki ubuntu' page.. it details fusesmb
<fuhreal> interesting
<fuhreal> ty Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> sshfs is usefull also
<Seldaek> Dr_willis: 4mins away from 8.04 upgrade, we'll see if it helps:)
<fuhreal> swhats sshfs ?
<Aloha> fuhreal: it mounts remote ssh filesystem on your system
<Aloha> fuhreal: like user@remote.host:/blah becomes /mount/blah
<fuhreal> ahhh
<fuhreal> i c
<Dr_willis> it pays to RTFM on the fuse tools.. that wiki page has some good info also.
<Dr_willis> once ye learn how to use one. the others are similer. :)
<Dr_willis> Work time for me. Byeee
<googleboy> is this really bad??? ----->   Unable to save bookmarks in /home/googleboy/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<Aloha> googleboy: do you have any hard drive space left?
<norv> googleboy: type df in a konsole and check how much disk is left
<Aloha> googleboy: df -h is easier to read IMO
<googleboy> nothing with more than 8% used
<nosrednaekim> googleboy: run "sudo rm /home/googleboy/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml".... it comes from running dolphin with sudo
<googleboy> i have an ntfs partition thats getting full and that i cant mount now for some reason
<googleboy> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<googleboy> /dev/hda3             39484148   2705484  34772952   8% /
<googleboy> varrun                  707884       144    707740   1% /var/run
<googleboy> varlock                 707884         0    707884   0% /var/lock
<googleboy> udev                    707884        64    707820   1% /dev
<googleboy> devshm                  707884         0    707884   0% /dev/shm
<googleboy> lrm                     707884     38324    669560   6% /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/volatile
<prince_jammys> use kdesudo for GUI apps
<googleboy> thanx nosrednaekim
<googleboy> why cant i login as root?
<googleboy> i tried to activate it but no luck
<prince_jammys> if you created a root password, you should be able to (not recommended, btw)
<Daisuke_Ido> googleboy, if you must use d3lphin as root, use kdesu instead of sudo
<nosrednaekim> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<googleboy> oh....
<norv> I've had to reboot several times into recovery mode due to sudo refusing to accept my password
<norv> something about the timestamp being too far in the future
<prince_jammys> norv: check this whole thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505&page=2
<matt1728> is there an app that can rip video TS folders of off DVDs?
<googleboy> is there a way to get a lot of codecs at once??? (cant view most of my movies that i downloaded)
<kevinlc77> hello
<googleboy> is there a way to get a lot of codecs at once??? (cant view most of my movies that i downloaded)
<nosrednaekim> googleboy: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kevinlc77> very new here. tryinig to get second monitor to work
<kevinlc77> yo
<googleboy> nosrednaekim --- just type that command?
<nosrednaekim> googleboy: no, install that package
<kevinlc77> where to type commands in ? at at the start run command line?
<kevinlc77> he-llo...
<kevinlc77> i can see Konversation is of no help
<kevinlc77> hi
<kevinlc77> anyone????????????????????????????????????????
<nosrednaekim> kevinlc77: in the terminal... or konsole
<nosrednaekim> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kevinlc77> ah thanks
<larrydag> anyone having issues with kmail transfer protocol?  i can't seem to get any accounts to send mail besides my default
<googleboy> nosrednaekim
<googleboy> nosrednaekim:   i cant find that package in adept manager
<nosrednaekim> googleboy: are you using kubuntu gutsy, 7.10?
<googleboy> yep
<nosrednaekim> you may need to enable the restricted repository adept->manage repositories and enable restricted
<jgarayua> hola
<jgarayua> alguien habla espanol?
<googleboy> thanx again guys
<fuhreal> Anyone here familiar with knetworkmanager?
<fuhreal> does ubuntu use wpa_supplicant?
<fuhreal> test...
<maduser> how do I make my video driver faster?
<jarn> When I plug in external drives, none of them automount.
<maduser> do they mount at all?
<jarn> Yeah.
<jarn> They just don't automount.
<jarn> Or, one of them mounts... one doesn't mount at all... hrm...
<maduser> the one that doesn't is it nfts
<maduser> ?
<jarn> No.
<jarn> It's ext3.
<jarn> Both are.
<maduser> what kind of drives are they
<Seldaek> hm how do I exit KDE/X?
<jarn> The one that doesn't automount but I can manually mount is a 160gb Western Digital.
<maduser> to the terminal?
<jarn> The other one doesn't even show up in Dolphin under media, and it's a 500gb Segate.
<jarn> Seagate.
<maduser> try lsusb
<maduser> jarn
<jarn> It shows up under lsusb.
<jarn> But how can I mount it?
<maduser> are you sure there ext3?
<jarn> Yes.
<jarn> I just formatted it that way.
<jarn> Using gparted.
<maduser> did you try an install an os on them?
<jarn> The other one, the 160gb one, has been ext3 for a long time.
<jarn> And no, I did not try to install an os on them.
<maduser> do you have a windows computer?
<jarn> Yes.
<jarn> I dual boot.
<maduser> well you could format the Seagate to NFTS then run a program to mount NFTS
<jarn> I'd rather format it as ext3.
<maduser> are you good with the terminal?
<jarn> The ext3 drivers for Windows are, from what I hear, much more stable than the ntfs drivers for Linux.
 * jarn shrugs.
<jarn> I can usually do what needs to be done.
<maduser> try formating it ext3 under winodows if you can do that
<jarn> I don't think I can.
<jarn> I think I'll see if it will run in Windows.
<jarn> Then I know if it's a problem with the drive or Linux.
<maduser> i know the ntfs will work
<jarn> Since I just formatted it, it may be a problem with the drive - the format failing or something.
<maduser> then you will need a script to mount it
<jarn> I'm going to keep it as ext3. Thanks, though. I'd rather have to manually mount it than worry about drivers that, from everything I hear, are mildly unstable.
<maduser> I mean the one that does not apper at all
<jarn> Ah.
<jarn> Well, I'll go see if it works in Windows.
<jarn> Then I know if it's a problem with the drive or a problem with something in my Linux installation.
<fuhreal> !info wcid
<ubotu> Package wcid does not exist in gutsy
<fuhreal> !info wicd
<ubotu> Package wicd does not exist in gutsy
<fuhreal_> if I were to search for a new theme ... at kde-look.org. ... should I be looking nder Theme-Manager or just KDE 3.2-3.5 ?
<jarn> How do I check what device a drive is?
<fuhreal_> how do i check how much ram my system has ?
<maduser> in windows though the admin tools
<hellhound> I just install kubuntu on a third desktop (two others are successfully installed) and for some reason on this computer kubuntu is extremely slow.. it has 1 gig of ram on a xeon 2ghz processor
<kgoetz> fuhreal_: 'free'
<fuhreal_> kgoetz: cool thanks
<fuhreal_> kgoetz: now if i can just find a nice simple dark theme
<hellhound> does anyone know of anything I can check??? the computer is slow for everything including mouse movements
<fuhreal_> hellhound: top
<jarn> How do I check what device a drive is?
<hellhound> fuhreal_: what do i look for in top?
<fuhreal_> hellhound: thats like windows task manager if you know about windows
<fuhreal_> hellhound: whatever is on the "top" is eating your cpu
<hellhound> fuhreal_: i do not see anything out of the ordinary that is different from my desktops
<fuhreal_> hellhound: you can kill process by typing kill <pid> .. where pid is show in top ....
<jarn> I have two external drives that won't mount. When I try to mount them it says they're already mounted, but they're not.
<fuhreal_> hellhound: then i dunno sorry
<hellhound> fuhreal_: there is no real process to kill.. it is just running slow for anything
<fuhreal_> hellhound: could it be your video?
<fuhreal_> hellhound: not really running slow just drawing slow?
<hellhound> fuhreal_: hummm that is interesting how would I tell?  when i type in the console, move the mouse, select an application, boot or restart it is all incrediably slow
<hellhound> fuhreal_: at first i thought my RAM was going out but memtest could not find anything wrong
<jarn> I have two external drives that, when I try to mount them from the command line, I'm told they're already mounted. However, when I try to unmount them, I'm told they're not mounted.
<Scott__> Hey guys
<Scott__> I just did a fresh install, when I open adept to update
<Scott__> there are 161 packages, downloads em all, gets to 60 percent installed and crashes
<Scott__> confirmed on reinstall twice
<Scott__> don't know where to go, if I reboot right now it wont boot up
<Scott__> omg
<Scott__> Pat :)
<pat5star> hey scott, is that the scott I'm thinking it is? :)
<Scott__> it is :)
<pat5star> Scott__: how you doing bud?
<Scott__> Not to bad :)
<Scott__> Ran into some stupid kubuntu bug
<kgoetz> Scott__: running out of disc?
<Scott__> disc?
<Scott__> no
<Scott__> :)
<kgoetz> disk?
<pat5star> Scott__: what's going on?
<kgoetz> :p
<pat5star> Scott__: what bug
<kgoetz> Scott__: are you chatting from that system, or can you start the install again?
<Scott__> pat5star: Fresh install off livecd
<Scott__> kgoetz: I have it running in a VM
<Scott__> if I restart the VM the system will not boot up
<Scott__> This is the 3rd time attempted before I jumped on IRC :)
<pat5star> Scott__: wish I could help, I've only started messing around with vm the last few days, got it installed but can't get mine working right either
<pat5star> Scott__: trying to get to the point that I don't have dual boot anymore :)
<Scott__> ah
<Scott__> where u at?
<pat5star> Scott__: home
<Scott__> P.?
<pat5star> Scott__: yep
<Scott__> How often u on the road now a days?
<pat5star> Scott__: not...been off road since November...got some stupid medical stuff going on, probably be off for a couple more months yet
<Scott__> should come out to a lug meeting :)
<pat5star> Scott__: actually just contacted J the other day via email to find out about the lug meetings, going to start going again...you still going?
<Scott__> yupp
<kgoetz> Scott__: if you go until it crashes, you can press F4 and see the debug console
<Scott__> go until adept crashes you mean:
<Scott__> ?
<pat5star> Scott__: cool, I definitely will...can you send me an email reminding when and where the next one is...I'll buy coffee!
<Scott__> nice :0
<Scott__> drop me a line, cant write stuff down
<kgoetz> Scott__: ah, your doing a graphical upgrade?
<Scott__> fresh 7.10 install off the cd
<Scott__> reboot launch adept
<Scott__> and pick complete upgrade
<Scott__> downloads 161 packages, starts installing
<Scott__> crashes at 60 percent
<pat5star> Scott__: ok I will, I'll be back and forth to this channel but leave it running, I'm doing some programming here right now on nothing important, but just to keep myself busy
<kgoetz> not sure how to debug adept sorry
<pat5star> Scott__: don't use adept, use term and just apt-get dist-upgrade, that way if any packages need confirmation or some kind of input it's less likely to break
<pat5star> Scott__: and if sudo apt-get dist-upgrade won't start, do ps aux | grep adept, find all running pids for adept, kill them, then do the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again, that should do it for you
<Scott__> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a ' to correct the problem
<Scott__> notifier is the only thing running
<pat5star> Scott__: or that was the other error I figured you'd get...sudo dpkg --configure -a  should fix it then
<Scott__> libqt3-mt
<Scott__> :)
<pat5star> Scott__: $10 says it's one stupid package that wants to change a config file but is trying to ask your permission on how to handle it, and adept crashed/freaked out when that happened :)
<Scott__> This is for my presentation for Thursday I botched bad
<Scott__> J gave me 2 hours to make a presentation cause he couldn't come
<Scott__> I had to install a linux desktop in the same timeframe
<pat5star> Scott__: lol, is it this Thursday for the next meeting?
<Scott__> I still firmly believe linux was meant as a console os :)
<Scott__> nope last thursday ;)
<Scott__> But if you are up for coffee or whatever with me and Trevor drop me a line at that e-mail with your cell or I will reply with mine or whatever
<pat5star> Scott__: damn, wish I had made it...I disagree about the console thing now tho...I've got 5 comps here running kubuntu and my family (kids too) are all big linux fans now...nobody wants to use windows here...never thought I'd see the day they quit crying for windows :)
<Scott__> lol I switched to Macs ;)
<pat5star> Scott__: I still haven't tried Mac yet...I'm scared too...everyone I know that tries one become insanely obsessed with them!
<Scott__> Me to :)
<Scott__> PC tech for over 15 years
<Scott__> I now own over 8 thousand in mac equipment :)
<pat5star> Scott__: Ya coffee sounds good some night, maybe within the next couple of days...can I still use your website email address?
<Scott__> should be able to
<Scott__> I don't check it that much, faster to use the one I gave ya
<pat5star> Scott__: lol, I'd love to check out your setups some day then. We got a lot to talk about soon then. Anyways, I'm going to get back to work here but leave this open and check in every 10 mins or so...talk to you in a bit
<Scott__> Sure I might be gone myself in about 15
<Scott__> drop me a line :)
<pat5star> Scott__: I'll look and see if I still have the other address, I'm sure I do but if not, I'll figure out how to track you down :P
<pat5star> Scott__: I will, good to hear from you again bud :)
<Scott__> you too
<Scott__> check your messages
<pat5star> Scott__: k
<Thurin1> How can I get to the K control center? - Not the abridged one that Kubuntu uses.. the full one.. ? :|
<Jucato> Thurin1: press Alt+F2, enter "kcontrol"
<Thurin1> Jucato: Ok.. why did Kubuntu decide to cripple it?
<Thurin1> Menu wise
<Jucato> long story
<Jucato> in the end. KDE 4 uses the same interface (but with more modules)
<Thurin1> I bet, and an annoying one.. for intermediate users I would think
<Jucato> intermediate/power users would have no trouble setting up the system and using kcontrol :)
<Thurin1> I usually use Gnome.. but decided to give Kubuntu a try after a system got trashed..
<Thurin1> Jucato: I never use KDE ;)
<Jucato> intermediate/power *KDE* users would have no trouble setting up the system and using kcontrol :) <--- edited
<Thurin1> My system for some reason tends to crash constantly under it
<Thurin1> Well.. KDE, my system is ok heh
<Jucato> :)
<Thurin1> Could you try to help me reproduce something?
<Jucato> not right now. sorry
<Thurin1> open Kcontrol > peripherals and "display monitor"
<Thurin1> Anyone else here?
<Thurin1> If so.. please tell me - do you end up at a default Konqueror screen with no display options?
<Jucato> konqueror screen?
<Jucato> hm... you installed kubuntu/kde on top of ubuntu?
<Thurin1> Yeah "Welcome to Konqueror" yada with some system information
<Thurin1> Jucato: Nope pure install, new, 7.10
<Jucato> ah
<Thurin1> System settings (Kubuntu default) monitor and display works but doesn't actually change refresh rates...
<Thurin1> Perhaps I will do a dpkg-reconfigure of xorg
<Thurin1> An orphaned control module
<Thurin1> wtf...
<Thurin1> The only thing I installed was Mplayer from source
<Thurin1> strange
<cyferactive> hey
<cyferactive> hello
<cyferactive> is there anybody out-there???
<cyferactive> helllllllllooooooo
<cyferactive> its mine
<cyferactive> its me
<cyferactive> can u see me?
<cyferactive> what time is it?
<cyferactive> is there anybody out-there???
<Cannon> morning all
<Cannon> !dual monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kr|ptiX> hi im still haven problem tryn to non ecrypted routers when tryn to connect i get to 28% then it doesnt work ican connect to my wpa but  when goin to my friends  house i cant  connect to his router witch doesnt have an encryption code
<cannon> morning all
<cannon> does anybody have experience setting up dual monitor support?
<ere4si> what's the vid card cannon ?
<cannon> nvidia
<cannon> i've done a fresh install and enabled the restricted driver
<ere4si> nvidia...?
<cannon> and opened nvidia x server settings
<ere4si> which?
<cannon> last time I tried last night my os wouldn't boot the gui
<cannon> 8800 ere4si
<cannon> the sexy one :P
<ere4si> that might be too new just yet from what I've read - one min
<cannon> k
<cannon> lol, i've had it over a year :P
<ere4si> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html - cannon
<EightiesK> hey
<cannon> ta
<cannon> whats an alternative to gedit
<EightiesK> kate
<cannon> k
<cannon> so sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf would work?
<ere4si> y
<cannon> ta
<ere4si> :)
<cannon> am a noob :)
<cannon> very new to linux
<cannon> and had to reinstall yesterday because I broke it trying to configure my monitors
<ere4si> everyone was once :)
<cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cannon> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-cannon" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<cannon> Error: "/tmp/kde-cannon" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<cannon> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-cannon" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<cannon> is that an issue or can I ignore it?
<ere4si> did the file open?
<jussi01> cannon: ignore it :)
<jussi01> cannon: also never use sudo with graphic apps
<jussi01> !kdesudo | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Cannon> looks like am not gonna get dual monitor support
<Cannon> by just installing nvidia-settings my gui won't load
<jussi01> !dualhead | Cannon, have you seen this?
<ubotu> Cannon, have you seen this?: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Cannon> do you use it jussi01?
<jussi01> Cannon: I do, but with ati
<Cannon> k
<Cannon> you use chromium?
<jussi01> chromium??
<Cannon> XFree86 supports different types of MultiHead, see using multiple monitors with XFree86.
<Cannon> Example implementation of distributed MultiHead is DMX and something similar but then with 3d/openGL graphics is Chromium
<Cannon> don't ya need the one with 3d capability?
<haf> hello, I can#t update my Kubuntu 7.10, I have to use a proxy server to connect to the internet, it is set correctly in the system settings, surfing with Konqueror and IRC for instance are working but adept and apt-get both hang at the first package list file
<jussi01> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<jussi01> hmmm
<haf> I don#t think apt-proxy is what I need - in the past it worked with Ubuntu Gnome flavour and the global proxy settings
<Cannon> brb
<jussi01> haf: see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386524
<haf> apt-get works with the environment variable, weird though that the proxy server set in the system settings is not used by all applications
<haf> thanks, not the best solution, but updating works this way
<jussi01> haf: yeah, it is weird.
<jussi01> great :)
<arkygeek> hi everyone.  i am haveing ssome major problems intslling kde4
<jussi01> !ask | arkygeek
<ubotu> arkygeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arkygeek> $ uname -r  ==  2.6.22-14-generic
<arkygeek> jussi01: heh - give me a chance ;-) :P
<jussi01> :P
<arkygeek> what is happening is i am getting broken packages.
<arkygeek> specifically, they are:
<jussi01> arkygeek: ok, do you have any extra repos?
<arkygeek> http://rafb.net/p/heC0xP22.html
<jussi01> arkygeek: ahh, just read more carefully, kde4. you will need to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<arkygeek> my sources.list is here: http://rafb.net/p/0NOt1J44.html
<arkygeek> jussi01: ahhhh ok, sorry
<noisekiller> jussi01: What do I type to get init.d/networks to restart befor logon?
<jussi01> noisekiller: Im not sure
<vestige> hi all
<vestige> I wanna know where could I find the souce code of libusb-dev ?
<vestige> I need to cross-compile to arm-architecture
<noisekiller> jussi01: Yea you do .. But you're not in the mood..;)
<Tm_T> noisekiller: awww
<vignesh> im using kde 3.5.8 ... how do i change the default program which opens my php files..?? it opens with gphpedit now.. i wanna change blufish editor ..
<jussi01> vestige: packages.ubuntu.co
<cannon> hey, does anybody know this theme? >>> http://imagebin.ca/view/Fm9AmrZl.html
<jussi01> vignesh: right click the file, click properties, click the spanner
<jussi01> vestige: that should be .com on the end
<vignesh> jussi01, thanks.. i got it..
<vestige> I look through the url
<vestige> there's only libs and doc in the package
<vestige> where's the source .c .h files?
<jussi01> vestige: did you download the tar or the deb?
<cyferactive> heyall
<cyferactive> are there any brits here?
<vestige> I've downloaded the .deb package
<jussi01> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<jussi01> vestige: no, you need the tar
<cyferactive> cool
<jussi01> vestige: the deb is a precompiled package for ubuntu
<vestige> So I need to download the tar package?
<vignesh> vestige, yes
<cyferactive> How can i use my nickname in the other irc sources. ie aim etc?
<vignesh> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<origami> how do I change KDE default encoding?
<jussi01> !locales | origami
<ubotu> origami: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<origami> thanks
<cyferactive> can anyone tell me how to use my existing nickname in ubuntu IRC???
<jussi01> cyferactive: /nick newnick
<cyferactive> what does that mean?
<cyferactive> what does /nick newnick mean??
<]vignesh[> cyferactive, type that in ur normal chat box.. /nick newnickname
<khelll> how to generate a public key
<cyferactive> where is the chat box?
<]vignesh[> cyferactive, where u type now..
<cyferactive> what does it do?
<]vignesh[> cyferactive, changes ur nickname to newnickname in the current IRC
<cyferactive> so i need to enter a new irc source and enter /nick new nickname???
<]vignesh[> no.. jus type it where u r typin these chat msgs..
<cyferactive> but how will that let me use my name in another chat source???
<cyferactive> what would happen if i wrote /nick newnickname. like viges, told me too??
<spencer> lo
<cannon> hi
<spencer> how are you?
<cannon> not too shabby, you?
<cyferactive> spencer. can u help me with something?
<spencer> doin good... what cyfer?
<cyferactive> How can i use my existing nickname in diffrent chat sources eg ubuntu IRC. Im a brand newbie???
<spencer> not sure, I am a noob as well, just got kubuntu, and noticed my normal ubuntu had new programs, this irc was one of em
<spencer> sry i can't be of more assistance
<cyferactive> ya must of installe kubuntu-desktop somehow...
<cyferactive> no probs..
<cannon> one of the things I like about this place is peeps arn't afraid to admint to being noob :P
<Jucato> what do you mean by "chat sources"? you can use your nick in the #ubuntu channel.
<Jucato> this (#kubuntu) and #ubuntu are called IRC "channels" or "rooms"
<cyferactive> but it doesnt seem to work.
<Jucato> how doesn't it seem to work? and what is your existing nickname?
<spencer> ya, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, just wasn't expecting these programs
<cyferactive> I get aload of brown text
<Jucato> what do they say? (hint: we can't read what's going on your computer :D)
<cyferactive> spencer you can doo the same with xubuntu-desktop and get all xubuntu's packasges aswell
<cyferactive> (error) unknown command
<Jucato> cyferactive: what are you typing?
<spencer> ehh, not really looking for xubuntu, but thanks
<Jucato> /nick nickname
<cyferactive> anythin. eg hello
<Jucato> cyferactive: there is no /hello command
<Jucato> you have to type /nick nickname
<Jucato> substitute nickname with the name that you want
<Jucato> the command is /nick and you give it a nickname you want to change to
<cyferactive> what exactly is ubuntu IRC for then. when u say command?
<spencer> it is the server
<spencer> we are in a channel of server
<Jucato> IRC means Internet Relay Chat, more commonly known as "chat"... this is a "chatroom".
<cyferactive> so not a chat room. apologies for my complete ignornace.
<spencer> ehh, i didn't know at first, just figured out about a minute ago
<Jucato> "Ubuntu IRC" is the server where Ubuntu (Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc) chatrooms are located
<cyferactive> this might as well be chinese
<cyferactive> oh o.k. so what is
<Jucato> ok so let's start from the very *very* beginning. what do you want to do?
<jussi01> cyferactive: there is an IRC tutorial here: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<cyferactive> jucato. thanx for your help. I just would like to know what is the diffrence betwee ubuntu IRC and #kubuntu....
<cyferactive> thanx jussi01. just the job.
<jussi01> :)
<Jucato> cyferactive: "Ubuntu IRC" is the server... #kubuntu is a channel/room for Kubuntu that is on the Ubuntu IRC server
<Jucato> cyferactive: think of "Ubuntu IRC" as a house, and #kubuntu, as well as #ubuntu, #xubuntu, and others are rooms inside that house
<jussi01> cyferactive: you know yahoo chat? ubuntu irc is like yahoo, and #kubuntu is like one of the rooms you can go in
<Jucato> so #kubuntu is the room for Kubuntu. #ubuntu is the room for Ubuntu
<cyferactive> I have just seen the daylight. jucato, has just opened the curtains. LOL. thanx mate...
<Jucato> the things a bowl of yakisoba and a tall glass of Sprite can do :)
 * Jucato now turns off the bulb on top of cyferactive's head
<cyferactive> O.K so  I need to register a diffrent user name for say the yahoo chat source. theres no way i can export my existing user name to yahho chat IRC?
<cyferactive> ha ha. well you cant blame me for trying...
<Jucato> no. yahoo chat and IRC are two very different things.
<jussi01> !register | cyferactive
<ubotu> cyferactive: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Jucato> there is no relation between them except in concept
<crazyhead> i read that, still not sure on registration
<Jucato> crazyhead: please refrain from changing nicks too often
<Jucato> crazyhead: what aren't you sure about registration?
<gysel> hello
<cyferactive> I want to keep the same nickname for consistency reasons. but in the help docs theres not much info about how to use your existing nickname in all chat sources..
<crazyhead> hmm
<crazyhead> Im not sure how to register
<Jucato> cyferactive: what do you mean by "chat sources"? you keep on using that term and I have no idea what you're trying to say
<wildbill410> crazyhead: read this http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<cyferactive> sorry you know  do u know when u first open KOPETE. u get a choice of diffrent places to use as an IRC eg yahoo, msn pidgin, etc, etc,
<Jucato> Kopete calls them "Accounts". ok here's the thing. Kopete is what you call a "multi-protocol" program. it can do Yahoo, MSN, IRC, etc.
<cyferactive> sorry again jucato. i've not been using IRC for my  full first hour yet
<Jucato> it's ok. just a few clarifications are in order
<Jucato> again using the house analogy :P
<Jucato> IRC (Internet Relay Chat) is like a neighborhood of servers. Ubuntu IRC (an IRC server) is one house in the neighborhood. Now, Yahoo, MSN, AIM, ICQ, and others are different neighborhoods. Each neighborhood have different rules, including rules on what nick you can or must use
<Jucato> in most cases, like Yahoo and MSN, you can't change your nickname freely. you have to use your account name as your nickname
<cyferactive> got ya...
<Jucato> in IRC, you can use any nick as long as no one else owns them and they are appropriate for the house/server (no lewd nicks)
<cyferactive> o.k i understand.
<Jucato> so it's not always possible to keep the same nick across accounts (your "chat sources"). that depends on the type of account
<cyferactive> i must admit the initial sighning in to the diffrent accounts, are not the simplest of procedures
<cyferactive> But thank you. you have clarified some fundamentle poimts...
<cyferactive> <points>
<Jucato> glad I could help.
<Jucato> me, I keep IM (Instant Messaging, the type of communication that Yahoo, MSN, AIM,etc. do) and IRC different. I use Kopete for IM, and Konversation for IRC
<cannon> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<cyferactive> is there a way to save this text?
<wildbill410> copy and paste into a text file.
<cyferactive> good point... wow i need some sleeeeeeep
<cyferactive> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<cyferactive> jucato why does quite alot of text show up when i hover over my name in the panel on the right. but other names only show the persons nickname???
<Jucato> cyferactive: can't answer that one. I'm not using Kopete for IRC
<jussi01> !tab | cyferactive
<ubotu> cyferactive: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
 * emilsedgh uses kopete for irc and is really happy with it
<cyferactive> Im leaving now. So i would like to thank you all for your help. Especialy <jucato> Bye...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I guess you don't use IRC logs that much :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: hm, sometimes i search through them (yeah, thats really slow), but nothing else
<emilsedgh> Jucato: is there any full-log available from this channel?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: take a look at this: http://tinyurl.com/yvm8pk
<emilsedgh> Jucato: having such thing would be cool
<Jucato> yeah. coz if you tried to do more from Kopete's logs, I think you'll be less happy :)
<Jucato> I think there are logs
<Jucato> irc stats too. just don't know where they are
<emilsedgh> Jucato: that thing is really cool, take a look.that program could create such stats from logs
<emilsedgh> hm
<Jucato> *buntu has something similar
<Jucato> at least there was.. dunno right now anymore
<arkygeek> hi
<arkygeek> jussi01: hi again
<arkygeek> jussi01: i have a problem... purging the gnome stuff has left me unable to connect to my wpa wifi
<arkygeek> wpa-supplicant is installed, but I cannot seem to get any option for wpa in knetworkmanager
<cannon> anybody tried the snow globe plugin for compiz?
<jesus> .
<cannon> what are the msn messengers for linux?
<cannon> i forgot
<cannon> amsn crashed on me last time
<cannon> i just heard a funny joke ... whats so good about 22 year old girls ... wood is never wasted
<mauro> Hi, I cannot configure demuxer to use xine. Anybody could help me?
<mauro> Anybody have a good link to configure kaffeine or kmpalyer or xine?
<clau30> mauro: what do you need to configure?
<mauro> well I install kubuntu
<mauro> and want to see some avi files
<mauro> when I execute xine
<mauro> it say that need demuxer plugin
<arkygeek> hi.  where do i go totalk about hardy?
<clau30> mauro: hmm.. make sure you have all the decoders installed
<Jucato> arkygeek: #ubuntu+1
<arkygeek> Jucato: thx dude.
<mauro> arkygeek: well I had installed libxine-extracodecs
<mauro> arkygeek: I read that have demuxer
<mauro> arkygeek: but I have not luck
<arkygeek> mauro: you talking to someone else?
<clau30> mauro: have you tried other players, like mplayer?
<mauro> arkygeek: Oops sorry
<arkygeek> mauro: ;-)
<mauro> :D
<mauro> clau30: yes I test mplayer
<Jarlaxle> hi all
<mauro> clau30:  maybe i need reboot :(
<mauro> clau30: like windows :D
<clau30> mauro: I don't thinkr reboot would help
<clau30> mauro: I hate windows ;)
<Jarlaxle> Can anyone help me? After compiz removing all windows shown without borders and caption. What should I do? o.O
<clau30> restart kde?
<mauro> ok
<Jarlaxle> don't work :)
<mauro> clau30: ok i will do it
<clau30> mauro: I didn't ment you
<spiroo> Is it possible to upgrade to Hardy in Gutsy without LiveCD?
<ShishKabab> Hello! Could someone please help me with a package management problem?
<clau30> spiroo: yes, through adept..
<clau30> ShishKabab: ask
<spiroo> clau30: How?
<ShishKabab> Ok... I used aptitude :) I'm a webdeveloper and suddenly libapache2-mod-php5 was gone....
<ShishKabab> After that I tried to just remove apache and PHP
<clau30> asobi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589102
<clau30> asobi: google is your friend :)
<clau30> asobi: so, update-manager -d
<clau30> i guess
<ShishKabab> Ok :) I'll try
<clau30> not you ShishKabab
<ShishKabab> O :)
<spiroo> I am spiroo btw ;)
<ShishKabab> spiroo: So I tried to remove Apache and PHP
<Fujisan> hello
<Fujisan> nalioth
<Fujisan> D:
<spiroo> lol everyone is mix each other up :P
<Fujisan> children play in the park they dont i am alone in the dark even tho time and time again i see your face smiling inside i am so happy that you love me
<ShishKabab> siroo: By issueing "sudo aptitude purge apache2 php5 php5-gd php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5"
<Jucato> Fujisan: hmm?
<ShishKabab> spiroo: When I did that subversion was suddenly gone!
<Fujisan> life is lovely when you are near me tell me u will stay make smile life is just a game so they say we may now enjoy share the dreams feel the magic when i hold you cries me tears of joy touch the sky
<Fujisan> :(
<Fujisan> sorry i need help
<ShishKabab> spiroo: And it gets weirder
<Fujisan> for konsole
<Jucato> stop spamming then
<Fujisan> Jucato when i am in Konsole trying to use a search function in mp3blaster the notification bell blocks me from typing
<Fujisan> i dont know what is causing it
<Fujisan> its the notification of Konsole
<Fujisan> i have no clue
<spiroo> ShishKabab: Do not talk with me, I do not know
<Fujisan> what it might be
<ShishKabab> Then I try "sudo aptitude install apache2 php5 php5-gd php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5" and it wants to delete my whole KDE4 installation!
<ShishKabab> spiroo: Sorry :)
<spiroo> No problem
<Jucato> Fujisan: it's the other way around. the notification bell sounds when you're trying to type where you're not supposed to or not allowed to, or if you entered wrong characters.
<Jucato> but I'm not familiar with mp3blaster or how it works
<ShishKabab> I ahem.... I should talk to clau30 :)
<Fujisan> man mp3blaster said i should type "/" and then search whenever i do it i see the search and when i type the notification bell starts
<Fujisan> any useful info please Jucato
<Fujisan> its something with Konsole
<Fujisan> not the app
<Fujisan> dont give me that treatment
<Fujisan> :(
<Mad_Celt> it's definetly not konsole)
<ShishKabab> clau30: Sorry for mixing up everyone... You still with me?
 * willis_ wakes up
<dergringo> Hey. Will we get that tool on Kubuntu too? http://bryceharrington.org/drupal/display-config-1
<Jarlaxle> Hmm, a resolve my problem: metacity --replace
<Jarlaxle> thanks to all
<Fujisan> wow great help
<Fujisan> :(
<Jucato> !patience | Fujisan
<ubotu> Fujisan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AQ_LIVE> If I get a lot of errors when I try to get programs like Emesene (MSN clone) could it then be my Kubuntu installation that is somhow curupted?
<Jucato> AQ_LIVE: depends on how you're trying to get the program and what the errors are
<AQ_LIVE> I get errors about that it cn't run without something else
<AQ_LIVE> I know that's not a problem because the program is platform independent
<Fujisan> ubotu have you ever seen the movie pay it forward the volunteers get the freedom to help others and they come here to pay it forward but i am not being paid by help which blames something which isnt at fault
<spiroo> Wondering, I know there is no support for Hardy just wonder. I wondering the wubi package for Windows. After I installed it, the OS does not appear when I boot. Maybe I did forgot to update grub :P Well I wondering, is it not possible to install it on a free partition or overwrite another GNU/Linux dist.
<Fujisan> lol
<spiroo> After I installed Hardy inside Wubi I mean ,)
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: #ubuntu+1
<spiroo> ubuntu+1? Not kubuntu?
<AQ_LIVE> what is the URL for this cahnnel
<nosrednaekim> spiroo: nope..... at that stage it pretty much all the same
<nosrednaekim> and there are kubuntu users too
<Jucato> Fujisan: do you even have any files on the main mp3blaster screen? did you select files first and added them to the list in the main screen?
<spiroo> Ah okey, well I give it a try. Thanks nosrednaekim
<Jucato> AQ_LIVE: can you please use pastebin to show what the exact errors are?
<AQ_LIVE> I'm not at my computer right now but I will do wehn I get there
<Jucato> Fujisan: Search "/" doesn't work when there is no list of files in screen. so Konsole beeps, because it doesn't work. it's not Konsole, it's mp3blaster
<Fujisan> i see Search and then i try to type and it dissappears
<Jucato> <Jucato> Fujisan: do you even have any files on the main mp3blaster screen? did you select files first and added them to the list in the main screen? <---- You're supposed to load a list of files first or go to a directory where there are files. *THEN* Search will work
<Fujisan> yep i have a list
<Fujisan> cuz i will see search and sometimes i get one letter through
<Fujisan> and then it dissappears really fast
<Fujisan> so thats why i thought its Konsole
<Fujisan> something with keybindings perhaps
<Jucato> │START SEARCH Starts search mode: In this mode, the scrollbar in the main window will jump to the first song it finds starting with the characters that you enter after starting file search. File search ends when you don't type any characters for a few seconds, or when enter is pressed. Please note that this search is case-sensitive
<Fujisan> yeah i have read all that
<Fujisan> my version must be bugged
<Jucato> unless you're pressing Ctrl, Alt, Shift or Win keys while typing, then it can't be keybindings
<mauro> clau30: well I reinit kde but i haven luck with demux plugin,
<mauro> clau30: thanks a lot for your help
<mauro> clau30: i go for cafe, cheers!
<cannon> hey all
<ere4si> on twin monitors cannon ?
<cannon> lol, no
<cannon> i give up on that
<cannon> i found that just installing the nvidia-settings package goosed my os
<cannon> even restoring the xorg.conf didn't help
<cannon> whats that instant messaging app for all platforms: msn, gmail, yahoo, etc?
<cannon> penguin or something like that?
<ere4si> cannon, time for  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the recovery kernel then
<Jucato> Kopete (KDE) or Pidgin (GTK/GNOME)
<ere4si> pidgin?
<cannon> thats the one :P
<cannon> kopete never worked for me
<cannon> even out of the box
<cannon> or the installation cd
<cannon> always crashed
<Jucato> with MSN?
<Jucato> there's a bug with Kopete crashing when using MSN. it's fixed in an update. so of course the installer and an out of the box install won't have this update yet
<cannon> well even after upgrading I still got the error
<cannon> hmmm, i installed the pidgin client and it's not showing in my k menu
<Jucato> K Menu -> Internet -> ?
<Jucato> press Alt+F2, run "kbuildsycoca" and check again
 * jussi01 hides from Jucatos @
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> I forgot sorry
<jussi01> hehe
<cannon> hey jussi01
<jussi01> hi cannon
<StyleSheeep> blök
<cannon> thats handy
<cannon> kbuildsycoca
<cannon> how do you remember all this stuff? lol
<ForsakenSoul> hi can someone help me a bit with samba i have a little problem
<jussi01> !ask | ForsakenSoul
<ubotu> ForsakenSoul: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jucato> cannon: force of habit :)
<Jucato> having run that command a couple of times, and telling people to run that a couple more times, it becomes natural :)
<JasonWard> Hi. I have a C program which uses SDL.h but says that it can't find it. yet I have SDL installed. whats up?
<ForsakenSoul> :D ok ... i've shared all the contents from my pc i need .... made them browsable, public read-only ... made the security level to share .. When I try to access it maps the drives i've shared but can't enter them it says there is no folder found
<Riddell> ** beta candidates testers needed, kubuntu 20080318.1 up
<ForsakenSoul> any idea what setting might be wrong
<cannon> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Jucato> JasonWard: you need libsdl1.2-dev
<JasonWard> thanks
<flipstar> Riddell: for installation or live cd  test ?
<flipstar> oh okay..wait there are just a alternate installer
<Jucato> JasonWard: hint: if you're compiling something and it complains about missing headers, look for a related package with a -dev in the name
<Jucato> bah...
 * jussi01 hugs Jucato 
<Riddell> flipstar: everything!
<Riddell> flipstar: daily/ has the alternates, daily-live/ has the desktops
<flipstar> cool, i will check up the desktop then :)
<ForsakenSoul> some help please :  i've shared all the contents from my pc i need .... made them browsable, public read-only ... made the security level to share .. When I try to access it maps the drives i've shared but can't enter them it says there is no folder found
<cannon> cannon@cannon-desktop:~$ deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu gutsy screenlets
<cannon> bash: deb: command not found
<cannon> whats the kde version of deb pls?
<SlimeyPete> erm
<flipstar> you have to add this into sources.list i guess
<SlimeyPete> that's not a command
<SlimeyPete> you have to add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<cannon> how?
<flipstar> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list then copy&paste
<flipstar> or just use adept_manager
<cannon> how do I do with adept?
<cannon> i think I have found it
<cannon> http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/screenlets/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
<ForsakenSoul>  some help please :  i've shared all the contents from my pc i need .... made them browsable, public read-only ... made the security level to share .. When I try to access it maps the drives i've shared but can't enter them it says there is no folder found
<cannon> flipstar: W: GPG error: http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3C33E735F854AFD7 ... any ideas
<flipstar> you probably didnt add the gpg key to yours
<flipstar> if there is one..
<flipstar> if not just ignore
<cannon> it never asked for one
<flipstar> there should be a command on the website
<cannon> http://compiz.org/Desktop_Screenlets
<cannon> thats what am trying to install
<JasonWard> Hi. rm removes a file completely. how do I remove a file and have it placed in the recyle bin?
<JasonWard> what is the linux equivalent of the windows .bat file?
<flipstar> cannon: search for something like wget -q <whatever>.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<flipstar> JasonWard: an shell script.. .sh
<cannon> flipstar: wget http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/hendrikkaju.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update <<< i get an error ... shoud it go in terminal or package manager (repositories)
<flipstar> JasonWard: you can move to Trash with mv
<flipstar> cannon: terminal
<cannon> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flipstar> JasonWard: that would be the commandline way..right click delete also works
<flipstar> cannon: just look at the topic :)
<flipstar> brb booting daily live
<cannon> lol, i did look but am getting errors
<cannon> flipstar: http://pastebin.com/m7a61925e
<cannon> clear
<cannon> oops
<JasonWard> I tried,   mv jason.txt Trash
<ere4si> cannon, I think their server is down
<JasonWard> it just makes a new file called Trash
<cannon> ah, ok
<drarem> what's the best way to reinstall kde4
<ShishKabab> JasonWard: The trashcan is located at ~/.local/share/Thrash/files/
<ere4si> drarem, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<drarem> ty
<ShishKabab> JasonWard: But when you move it there, you can't restore it. You can only move it back.
<ShishKabab> Could someone please help me with a package management problem?
<ShishKabab> JasonWard: Can you find it?
<JasonWard> ShishKabab:  one sec
<JasonWard> ShishKabab: no I can't
<Jucato> JasonWard: the command line is not aware of Trash cans, which are a desktop (GUI) feature. so rm really and irreversible (in most cases) deletes a file. you can try mv (moving) the file to the location that ShishKabab gave
<JasonWard> Jucato: I tried that but my Desktop trashcan cant find it
<Jucato> JasonWard: where did you move the file?
<JasonWard> ~/.local/share/Thrash/files/
<JasonWard> ~/.local/share/Trash/files/
<Jucato> right... I think there needs to be another entry in ~/.local/share/Trash/info/
<Jucato> so that might not work after all
<ShishKabab> JasonWard: I was mistaken. You can't do that.
<JasonWard> so how do I?
<ShishKabab> Via the GUI
<Jucato> basically, once you rm something, it's lost
<Jucato> (depending on the filesystem though... I think ext2 has/had an undelete feature...)
<flipstar_daily_l> the file itself still exists but the information about the file is lost
<JasonWard> ShishKabab: I know the GUI method. its coz I want to remove all *.o files in a directory but I suppose I will have to just mv the somewhere else
<ForsakenSoul>  some help please :  i've shared all the contents from my pc i need .... made them browsable, public read-only ... made the security level to share .. When I try to access it maps the drives i've shared but can't enter them it says there is no folder found
<flipstar_daily_l> JasonWard: you can also filter fo .o in konqueror using the search
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> JasonWard: in the upper right corner of konqueror in file management mode (where the google search bar is locate), you can type .o
<Jucato> (I think there's something similar in Dolphin)
<ShishKabab> Jucato: How do you do stuff like "Jucato nods". I'm new to IRC :)
<neville_>  /me actions here
<Jucato> /me action
<ForsakenSoul> isnt it with \
<ForsakenSoul> ?
<ForsakenSoul> \me happy
<neville_> haha
<neville_> :P
<Jucato> does it work? :)
<ShishKabab> \me is amazed
<ShishKabab> Huh?
<Jucato> ShishKabab: / not \
<ForsakenSoul> nope :D
<ShishKabab> Aha
 * ShishKabab is amazed
 * Jucato thinks someone wasn't reading carefully :)
<ForsakenSoul> jucato forgot a bit of my old days in the irc :D
<ShishKabab> Aha! Thnx!
 * Colonel_Panic type like caveman
 * Colonel_Panic not know good grammar skills
<ShishKabab> Hey.... Does anyone here use PHP for development?
<JasonWard> ah yes. thats a good idea. newbie mistake
<JasonWard> thanks a lot
<ShishKabab> Because today libapache2-mod-php5 deinstalled itself for the second time
<jpatrick> Beta CDs up for testing: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<ShishKabab> Anyone know what might have caused this
<ShishKabab> jpatcrick: Will Kubuntu 8.04 have PulseAudio?
<Jucato> not unless PulseAudio integrates with KDE I guess
<Jucato> (or the other way around)
<ShishKabab> Mmm... That sucks, I was really looking forward to that
<ShishKabab> And is there any KDE equivallant?
<zimon> arts
<ShishKabab> Ok... It has all those features of PulseAudio?
<flipstar_daily_l> jpatrick: is there a difference between beta cd and 20080318.1 (the daily) ?
<jpatrick> flipstar_daily_l: samen
<jpatrick> same*
<jpatrick> flipstar_daily_l: please tell us how it wen in #kubuntu-testers :)
<zimon> ShishKabab: probably not .. but you can use pulseaudio with kde if you really want to.
<ShishKabab> zimon: Ok... The main thing is that I'm getting a dolby surround set and I would like Skype to use the front boxes while my music plays in the background. I was told that PulseAudio could do that
<Jucato> ShishKabab: KDE 3 has/had aRts. but KDE 4 uses Phonon, where you can use any supported backend (xine, gstreamer, etc)
<sobersabre> hi.
<ShishKabab> zimon: Nice
<sobersabre> is the place to ask questions about the CD images of Hardy Heron are in here or in #kubuntu+1 ?
<zimon> ShishKabab: well ... i can't tell you whether that works and how to set it up. see http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup for kde + pulse
<ShishKabab> zimon: Ok... Thnx
<flipstar_daily_l> sobersabre: #ubuntu+1
<jpatrick> flipstar_daily_l: he tried there
<jpatrick> sobersabre: #kubuntu-devel
 * Tw|sT coughs
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<jussio1> hi
<leo_rockw> i have question regarding kcron. i want to perform a task every X minutes but apparently kcron only allows me to set up a fixed time. is there a way to accomplish what i want?
<flipstar_daily_l> kcrons maximum is about every 5 minutes
<leo_rockw> flipstar_daily_l: i want to set it to 30 min but i can't figure out how to do it.
<jussio1> leo_rockw: just set it to every hour, 0 and 30 min
<jussio1> use the set all button
<leo_rockw> jussio1: i feel like a [censored by the CoC] now... lol
<leo_rockw> jussio1: thanks for your help.
<jussio1> no probs :)
<Jucato> lol @ [censored by the CoC]
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> is there a way i can monitor my cpu and gpu temperature in kubuntu?
<flipstar_daily_l> gkrellm can do this
<flipstar_daily_l> using nvclock
<cannon> does anybody know why my firefox keeps freezing?
<leo_rockw> cannon: are you watching flash content when that happens?
<cannon> possibly
<cannon> manutd.com is the site
<cannon> also youtube vids don't load at all
<cannon> they did on my previous installation
<ere4si> cannon: installed the shockwave flash plugin?
<cannon> i haven't installed the one that ff provile as I dunno how to
<cannon> but I have installed the ones in the package manager i think
<leo_rockw> cannon: i don't see any flash content on that page... (i'm using konq, btw)
<leo_rockw> cannon: something else might be causing the freeze.
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<cannon> ugh, pc froze .. i missed the last 2 comments
<clau30> [15:37] <-- cannon hat den Server verlassen (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer)).
<clau30> [15:37] --> cannon hat den Kanal betreten (n=cannon@87-194-247-182.bethere.co.uk).
<clau30> cannon: so nothing happened :D
<cannon> no someting about my broswer freezing when I view flash
<clau30> darn flash under linux
<ere4si> cannon: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7 - try the shockwave plugin first
<toti_> Any C++ developer here?
<leo_rockw> cannon: that site you told us about didn't have flash
<Jucato> toti_: ##c++ would have some
<toti_> I got some problems with Sockets. By using listen() I'm always getting the value 0. That would mean there is a incoming connection. But there isn't
<cannon> hey ere4si ... i have dl'd to desktop and opened in archive
<cannon> it has an .installer and a .so
<cannon> whats the .so for?
<cannon> i have no idea how to run this
<Jucato> .so == Linux form of Windows DLL's... (iirc)
<Jucato> a.k.a. libraries
<cannon> k
<cannon> so how do I install it?
<cannon> or run it
<Jucato> umm. you don't?
<ere4si> cannon: when I've used that it installed and I only had to restart firefox - what os are you on
<cannon> kubuntu
<Fujisan> can anyone help me please i am looking for a text based webbrowser for preferably to run in Konsole
<neville_> Fujisan Lynx?
<ere4si> cannon: kubuntu 64 or 32 , gutsy or feisty
<cannon> 32 gutsy
<Fujisan> neville how do i spell Lynx properly to install via apt-get ?
<Jucato> Fujisan: links2, lynx, elinks, w3m. take your pic
<ere4si> hmmm
<Fujisan> which one do you recommend Jucato?
<ere4si> cannon: which plugin?
<Jucato> hm... I can't recall which one I liked best.. links2 I think
<cannon> plugin?
<cannon> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash top one
<Fujisan> are they all obtainable via apt-get Jucato?
<Fujisan> ok ty
<ere4si> cannon: from - https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
<leo_rockw> Fujisan: lynx and links2 are both good
<Jucato> Fujisan: yes. you can always use "apt-cache search <search word/term>" to check
<Fujisan> ok ty
<cannon> Adobe Flash Player
<cannon> By Adobe
<ere4si> cannon: are you on firefox three
<cannon> 20.0.012
<cannon> oops, make that 2.0.0.12
<ere4si> same here cannon  - that plugin was an automated install for me...
<clau30> cannon: the latest flash is unstable afaik
<clau30> do a downgrade ;)
<ere4si> clau30: it is shockwave flash he's after atm
<clau30> oh :)
<lovre> what are normal temperatures for CPU (core2duo E6420) and GPU (nVidia 7900GS) ?
<flipstar_daily_l> active or passive gpu ?
<ere4si> 40 - 70
<lovre> active
<flipstar_daily_l> then around 60 i would say..not sure at all
<lovre> my CPU is at 47°C, and my gpu is at 61°C, at minimum load.. just irc running...
<flipstar_daily_l> cpu around 50
<flipstar_daily_l> yep thats okay
<lovre> ok thank you..
<lovre> a short one.... is there a way to completely remove border from konsole?
<kristina> hi, does anybody know what's up with wengophone? I can't purchase new wengos and the forums are full of porn...
<Jucato> kristina: um.. try their support channel/forums/mailing list
<clau30> kristina: which site?
<lovre> here is the look of my current console: http://i26.tinypic.com/34tesmb.png   as you can see, there is still a border, tho ive removed everything i could. Is there any way to remove that few pixels of border? So its just a dark background.... ?
<kristina> wengophone.com , help redirects to http://forum.wengophone.com/
<kristina> ah, I finally found a contact mail
<clau30> kristina: try also http://www.openwengo.org/
<Jucato> lovre: afaik, no
<lovre> Jucato: :( that's shame.. Is there any other terminal software i can use in kubuntu, other than konsole?
<kristina> clau30: tnx, but wengo credits are sold only on wengophone.com right?
<Jucato> lovre: what exactly are you looking for?
<Jucato> lovre: btw, you can try asking in #kde for confirmation, but afaik, it's not possible to remove that last small border. you can try changing the widget Style though (from Plastik or Polyester to something else)
<lovre> Jucato: i would like to remove any border from the konsole. Maybe i could install some other terminal software that could have this feature.. And i still want it to be able to do everything konsole is doing.
<lovre> Jucato: ok, thank you for answering
<Jucato> lovre: um.. why do you want to remove the border in the first place?
<Jucato> have you tried Yakuake?
<lovre> Jucato: no, what is that
<Jucato> !info yakuake
<clau30> kristina: sorry, don't know that..
<ubotu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 167 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<kristina> is there any alternative besides skype to make pc to phone calls on linux?
<Jucato> lovre: it basically uses Konsole, but gives this "rolling down" effect, which makes it available on all virtual desktop
<ShishKabab> I can tell you: Yakuake rocks!!!!
<clau30> it does rock, but afaik you can't remove the borders
<lovre> Jucato: can you help me clarify something. Terminal on its own is not a shell? Its just an interface to shell? Am im right, or am i mistaken?
<Jucato> lovre: simply install it, then press F12 to see for yourself
<cannon> can the opera browser be used on linux?
<Jucato> cannon: yes
<clau30> cannon: yes
<clau30> :)
<cannon> heh, cool
<cannon> i don't see it in the package manager
<lovre> Jucato: why F12? nothing happens..
<Jucato> lovre: technically Konsole is a "terminal emulator". a "Terminal" is originally some hardware with a monitor and a keyboard. a "shell" is a program that interprets your commands and runs it the appropriate programs.
<Jucato> think of the "shell" as your command line equivalent of a GUI desktop
<Jucato> lovre: is Yakuake installed?
<clau30> lovre: for borderlessyness, look here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/CenterShell?content=75997
<Jucato> lovre: oops. install yakuake, run it, then press F12
<lovre> Jucato: so it doesnt matter what terminal i use, it matters what shell i use. If i change my terminal software, all commands are the same, because i use for example bash shell. Is this correct?
<Jucato> right.. he will have to install Eterm (Enlightenment's terminal)
<Jucato> lovre: correct
<Jucato> lovre: but some terminal emulators offer features that others don't
<Jucato> commands are the same, features might be different
<cannon> could somebody remind me how to refresh the k menu pls?
<lovre> Jucato: i just wanted to be sure im not loosing anything important if i change konsole to something else
<lovre> Jucato: i see. Thank you for your time, you have been very helpfull...
<Jucato> cannon: kbuildsycoca
<cannon> ta
<Jucato> lovre: no you won't. specially if you use Yakuake, since it basically uses an "embedded" Konsole
<lovre> Jucato: thx :D
<Jucato> lovre: yakuake has this advantage over a borderless, always present terminal in the background: you can hide it when you don't need it and roll it down when you do. it has tabs just like a regular konsole. and it's available on all virtual desktops
<clau30> lovre: also, it's very cool! :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<lovre> Jucato: when it hides, and then i restore it, its not a new session, is it?
<Jucato> of course not :)
<Jucato> it's the same session
<Jucato> unless you manually exit that session (Ctrl+D or "exit")
<lovre> Jucato: this seems veeeeery nice!
<Jucato> lovre: you can set it to autohide if you lose focus from Yakuake (change to another window or click on the desktop)
<Jucato> otherwise it stays visible unless you manually toggle it to roll up
<lovre> Jucato: it seems its autohiding by default...
<Jucato> ah ok
<lovre> :)
<lovre> Jucato: thanx again, g2g, see you
<Jucato> bye
<lovre> exit
<francism> Eclipse has been crashing immediately after starting for about a week. java is sun version 6. otherwise i've been using it with the aptana plugin in Kubuntu 7.10 without any issues for the past 4 months at least. If anybody has an idea where to look for the culprit, I'd appreciate it. Could it be an xorg problem?
<albaihaqi> test
<nblracer> need some help, Im using Kubuntu hardy with KDE 4
<nblracer> it is a dual boot system, btw
<Jucato> nblracer: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<flipstar> hardy >> #ubuntu+1
<nblracer> but in dolphin, when i click on my ntfs volume....
<nblracer> ok
<Fujisan> How can i open a saved session profile?
<Fujisan> in Konsole
<giovani> Fujisan: in "Settings"->"Configure Konsole..." and then under the "Session" tab?
<Fujisan> ok ty
<intelikey> wherefore is usb no more working correctly when i updated my kernel ?   (dapper LTS)
<Fujisan> incompatible
<intelikey> more like BUG you mean ?
<Fujisan> upgrade to windowxp immediatly
<Fujisan> lol sorry
<intelikey> "to windowxp" != upgrade
<intelikey> lsusb doesn't see disk   but i can mount sda manually    ???
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d20dd1db4
<nosrednaekim> HAL problem maybe?
<intelikey> i don't use hal   so no that's not it.
<intelikey> only change was the kernel update.   still works if i boot the older kernel
<SQLDarkly> How can I serve two subnets with Samba?
<genii> SQLDarkly: There's an smb.conf example here http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch04_06.html
<cannon> hey nosrednaekim m8
 * cannon spanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> hey cannon
<cannon> could you help me install adobe flash pls nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> cannon: sure... its quite simple
<cannon> ta
<nosrednaekim> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12.2 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<nosrednaekim> cannon: run "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<cannon> ta
<nosrednaekim> did that?
<cannon> will i need to restart my opera browser?
<cannon> or reboot?
<nosrednaekim> oh..opera...don't know how it works with that...
<cannon> well firefox kept freezing on me earlier
<ShishKabab> Yeah... It works with Opera (at least for me)
<cannon> not for me
<cannon> unless I need a reboot
<IppatsuMan> cannon: the latest flash plug in doesn't work with opera 9.20, you need 9.50b at least. I don't know if it works with 9.26, though.
<ShishKabab> Yeah, you need to restart Opera
<cannon> i already tried to restart opera
<ShishKabab> Aha
<cannon> let me check my verison
<cannon> http://youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w ... i just get a light grey box where the video usually goes
<ShishKabab> Mmm...
<cannon> Version
<cannon> 9.26
<cannon> Build
<cannon> 698
<cannon> Platform
<jpatrick> !enter | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cannon> Linux
<cannon> System
<cannon> i686, 2.6.22-14-generic
<cannon> Qt library
<cannon> 3.3.7
<cannon> Java
<cannon> Java Runtime Environment installed
<cannon> oops, sorry
<cannon> lol, thats why i already said oops ;)
<ShishKabab> Try to go to Preferences > Advanced > Content and click on Plugin-options
<ShishKabab> Do you see Shockwave Flash in there?
<cannon> yep
<cannon> 2 firefox ones and the nonfree one
<ShishKabab> Hmmm.... I only see one in there. Maybe that's the problem.
<cannon> enable plugins is also checked
<cannon> i should remove the firefox ones?
<ShishKabab> But sorry: Dinner is ready here :)
<cannon> k
<ShishKabab> Cya later
<cannon> k
<cannon> ugh, still a grey box
<cannon> hmm, ff is now working with flash ... very strange! lol
<flipstar> try with opera 9.50 Beta 1 .. works great here
<cannon> i will if firefox fails me again
<cannon> is opera your fav browser?
<flipstar> i use firefox 3 mainly
<flipstar> but opera is still faster
<cannon> i like firefox because of all the add-ins
<cannon> especially foxmarks :)
<HamishTPB> Riddell: are you around Jonathon?
<cannon> then i load all the addins that I have put in my favs ... works great :)
<Riddell> hi HamishTPB
<HamishTPB> hi matey
<HamishTPB> been offline for a while - moved house :)
<HamishTPB> just back
<HamishTPB> and then my main PC died!
<HamishTPB> so
<HamishTPB> installed Kubuntu 7.10 from CD then did all latest updates
<HamishTPB> reading your blog today I was tempted to try the dist upgrade tool out for Hardy
<cannon> hey flipstar if I installed the nvidia-settings package but didn't configure it would it mess with my system?
<HamishTPB> it seemed to be going fine but then I got an error installing libc6
<HamishTPB> when I click on "Report Bug" it tries to start konqueror but nothing happens
<HamishTPB> libc6 sounds serious and important so I thought I should check what to do before it all goes horribly wrong
<trixon> Hi, isnt krandr part of kubuntu? How can I get it to be?
<flipstar> cannon: nvidia-settings is part of the nvidia driver.. you dont need to install it seperatly
<Riddell> HamishTPB: I don't suppose it said what the error was?
<HamishTPB> yes
<HamishTPB> hang on
<HamishTPB> subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped
<cannon> hmmmm
<HamishTPB> it says upgrade will continue but libc6 might not be working - sounds fatal to me
<cannon> maybe thats why it was not loading the gui last time ... as I was installing the extra one too
<cannon> wish me luck :/
<cannon> am very nervous about this! lol
<HamishTPB> good luck :)
<cannon> my main concern ... i used the recovery cd to try and get help yesterday and nobody could figure it out :/
<HamishTPB> Riddell: once I close that error box I get a cascade of others because of dependency problems, I seem to have to choice but too see it through now
<cannon> do i click save to x configuration file or is that automatic?
<basy_> which ICQ client have no problem with sending files?
<cannon> konversation works ok for me
<Riddell> HamishTPB: please report what you can to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug
<Riddell> HamishTPB: including the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ if you can
<HamishTPB> will try - so long as things still run :)
<HamishTPB> Riddell: ok mate will look for that too
<Riddell> HamishTPB: and let me know the bug number
<wraith> Ok... how do I fix it when all my desktop icons, wallpaper, etc go missing?  I keep getting url invalid messages and can't right click on the desktop to change the settings
<HamishTPB> Riddell: will do
<jussio1> wraith: kde3 or 4?
<wraith> 3... 4 won't even come up anymore.
<wraith> gives me an error as soon as I sign in and can't backtrace it.
<jussio1> wraith: hrm, ive not seen tha behaviour on 3
<jussio1> whats the error?
<wraith> for 4?
<wraith> something to do with SIGSERV...
<jussio1> the error on sign in?
<wraith> oh... for kde3 it's just a bunch of invalid url messages, then icons don't populate on desktop...
<HamishTPB> Riddell: the error might be something I did - checking
<wraith> try going into dolphin and going to media and it says invalid url... try clicking on home, invalid url...
<basy_> I need to be able to send and recive file through ICQ, But can't do that with Kopete... Which ICQ klient can send file? plz
<wraith> think it's got something to do with my kde config file, but not sure how to rebuild it... should I try creating another user and see what that does?
<HamishTPB> Riddell: I think I changed the hostname and forgot to restart the system - the first thing the console says is something about non-local host and a socket error
<HamishTPB> I changed it back for now but I am not sure if that was just causing a problem when it tried to launch konqeror
<flipstar> basy_: kopete can send asaik but you might try pidgin instead
<cannon> flipstar: according to the seetings the 2nd monitor is enabled ... but it's not getting any signal
<basy_> flipstar: kopete can send only on KDE 4, i am on 3... :( i'll try pidgin thanks
<flipstar> cannon: hm it is wired correctly ? you might also try in #nvidia
<cannon> defo wired correctly
<SQLDarkly> everytime i add a samba user via kcontrol it doesnt save it when I leave the screen and come back. Yes I am running KControl as root
<max_> I wanna see the ethernet load, where is the tool in Kubuntu?
<basy_> SQLDarkly: try to run it as you with sudo
<SQLDarkly> basy on the CLI?
<flipstar> max_ vnstat for e.g.
<Odd-rationale> max_: Open knotworkmanager and go to the statistics tab
<max_> where is knotworkmanager? in ->system->  ??
<SQLDarkly> max_ its the RJ45 Icon in teh lower right hand corner
<Odd-rationale> *Internet --> Knetworkmanager
<SQLDarkly> Anyone know how to specify Samba to serve two subnets? like 192.168.0.1 and 100.111.100.1
<genii> SQLDarkly: I already answered that one for you earlier.
<genii> SQLDarkly: EG: There's an smb.conf example here http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch04_06.html
<SQLDarkly> genii Thanks I appreciate it.
<genii> SQLDarkly: No problem
<dori> anyone know what's wrong with automount in gutsy?
<Odd-rationale> dori: ntfs?
<dori> Odd-rationale: no cdrom, usb drives, etc
<inetlevel> hello
<inetlevel> I am inneed of help with Inet levels?
<Odd-rationale> dori: dunno,then
<inetlevel> how do i go about getting support here?
<Odd-rationale> !ask | inetlevel
<ubotu> inetlevel: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<inetlevel> !ask | inetlevel
<inetlevel> !ask | how do i make it so that my ubuntu boots into a console and not to gnome's login
<ubotu> how do i make it so that my ubuntu boots into a console and not to gnome's login: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<inetlevel> how do i make it so that my ubuntu boots into a console and not to gnome's login
<genii> inetlevel: Remove package gdm
<flipstar> inetlevel: for ubuntu support try #ubuntu this here is the kubuntu channel
<inetlevel> k fuck irc help
<Odd-rationale> inetlevel: ctrl+alt+f1 is not good enough gor youZ
<Odd-rationale> ?
<inetlevel> ttyl
<genii> !language | inetlevel
<ubotu> inetlevel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<inetlevel> oh you guys are such panzies
<inetlevel> be human
<inetlevel> christ
<Tann> how would i make several commands that require root privilages to run on startup?
<genii> Obviously a frustrated individual
<flipstar> !boot | Tann
<Tann> yeah, or anger issues maybe?
<ubotu> Tann: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<genii> Tann: rc.local
<Tann> genii where is it located?
<flipstar> in /etc so /etc/rc.local
<Tann> k. thanks
<genii> Tann: It's a file in /etc called rc.local     You can add the names of scripts you have into it and call them from there, or write a script into the body
<flipstar> if you decide to put the name of it there then the script has to be in an known path
<cannon> hi all
<BluesKaj> howdy
<jussio1> heya cannon
<cannon> any atlantis fans here?
<cannon> dl'ing s4 :D
<BluesKaj> atlantis ?
<cannon> yep
<cannon> 'tis great
<BluesKaj> the question mark means pls expalin
<cannon> stargate atlantis
<cannon> tv series
<BluesKaj> oh
<leo_rockw> sg-1!
<cannon> i prefer it to sg1
<leo_rockw> i never watched atlantis
<cannon> it's awesome!
<cannon> go get s1 ;)
<cannon> more humour, more excitement
<leo_rockw> i'm still in season 6 of sg-1... they haven't found atlantis yet
<cannon> heh
 * BluesKaj is too old and jaded to watch that stuff ... the novelty is gone :P
<ubunturos> which config file is read by kdm to setup a resolution for the login screen?
<cannon> nonsense!
<cannon> go try it
<flipstar> ubunturos: xorg.conf
<jussio1> ubunturos: xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> cannon, already did ..sorry :(
<ubunturos> flipstar: any particular line?
<flipstar> the first resolution there
<cannon> you didn't like it BluesKaj?
<ubunturos> flipstar: any particular section? (if you can point me out)
<flipstar> theres a good howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flipstar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42 might be better
<flipstar>         SubSection "Display" it says
<BluesKaj> Those scince fiction themes wear thin on me . Don't get me wrong I'm just not interested anymore... to each his own
<ubunturos> flipstar: thanks.
<flipstar> np
<cannon> yeah
<cannon> i like how you can drag a maximized window to restore it ... is it a compiz thing or kubuntu?
<leo_rockw> cannon: compiz
 * cannon turns on the rain :)
<leo_rockw> cannon: the fire, the fire!
<cannon> fire?
 * leo_rockw doesn't like compiz...
<leo_rockw> cannon: there's a fire plugin
<leo_rockw> cannon: you paint with fire
<cannon> how come ya don't like it?
<cannon> yeah, interesting for just a few mins :P
<afiestas> someone with nvidia 6400/6800 Go can paste the glxgears output please?
<leo_rockw> cannon: yeah... it's only cool to make the lusers drool over your desktop. otherwise, completely useless...
<cannon> i find it useful
<leo_rockw> cannon: in which way?
<cannon> expo is useful
<cannon> i have that locked into top left of screen
<leo_rockw> cannon: which one is that?
<cannon> shows all four in a strip
 * jussio1 wonders if cannonand leo_rockw would like to join #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<cannon> and the other one I really like is putting all the windows on the same screen but zoomed out
<cannon> lol, i'd stop if peeps where asking for help jussi :P
<leo_rockw> cannon: try komposé. and yeah, jussio1 is right
<cannon> but I can leave if ya wish
<jussio1> cannon: you are most welcome to stay, just try to keep this for support, and chat in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<cannon> k
<Lopin> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<suskin> cafte poradte mi pls...wobby plugin
<genii> !sk
<ubotu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<ShishKabab> Hello! Could someone please help me with a package management problem?
<tuomass> go ahead
<ShishKabab> I'm a webdeveloper and one day I woke up and suddenly libapache2-mod-php5 was deinstalled....
<ShishKabab> I tried to install it and restart Apache but PHP still wouldn't work correctly
<ShishKabab> After that I tried to just remove Apache and PHP
<ShishKabab> By issueing "sudo aptitude purge apache2 php5 php5-gd php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5"
<ShishKabab> When I did that subversion was suddenly deinstalled!
<ShishKabab> Then I try "sudo aptitude install apache2 php5 php5-gd php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5" and it wants to delete my whole KDE4 installation
<trappist> ShishKabab: kde4 does still throw a wrench into dependencies, last I checked
<nosredna_ekim> ShishKabab: don't use aptitude... it remembers things that you may prefer not to be remembered
<trappist> ShishKabab: but like nosredna_ekim says, use apt-get instead of aptitude
<ShishKabab> nosredna_ekim: Some people recommend apt-get and some aptitude... It's almost like the Gnome vs KDE thing :S
<nosredna_ekim> well, use aptitude with gnome and apt-get with kde ;) ..... just kiddin ;)
<ShishKabab> :)
<trappist> ShishKabab: they're good for different things.  if I know in advance that I want to go ahead and install any recommended packages, I use aptitude.  if I know exactly what packages I want to install, I use apt-get.
<ShishKabab> Ok....
<ShishKabab> I'll now try to use apt-get
<trappist> ShishKabab: or you could just assume this is god's way of telling you to switch to ruby
<trappist> because clearly, if god wanted you writing php this wouldna happened
<cannon> is there a kde app that lets me play movies but also has a file manager, like with winrar?
<ShishKabab> trappist: Hehe.... Our company has built a whole PHP framework. It wouldn't be so easy to switch :)
<trappist> cannon: woah, you want a media-player-slash-file-manager-slash-archive-tool?
<cannon> nah, lol
<cannon> i meant to say winamp :P
<cannon> not winrar
<trappist> oh :)
<cannon> know of any?
<trappist> cannon: I'm a little sheepish about recommending it, but I think pornview might be what you're looking for
<nosredna_ekim> XMMS2 is pretty close to winamp I have heard
<Firebird> there's a 2? :)
<ShishKabab> trappist: But I'll look at Ruby sometime in the future. I hear many positive things about it
<trappist> ShishKabab: I made the leap a few years ago, and I'll never look back
<trappist> ShishKabab: this was after writing *several* php frameworks
<cannon> lol, pornview?
<leo_rockw> ShishKabab: i'm translating python + django docs right now, you may want to take a look into that.
<ShishKabab> trappist: django?
<trappist> cannon: apt-cache show pornview
<trappist> ShishKabab: no, rails
<ShishKabab> trappist: Yeah, I've heard of it... But what is djago?
<icewaterman> hm, i have a problem with 32bit applications and dri
<icewaterman> on amd64
<leo_rockw> ShishKabab: django is a web framework
<trappist> ShishKabab: python's answer to rails, if I hear correctly
<pnukeid> heloo ther
<icewaterman> it seems that even though that was unnecessary before i have to set the variable LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH=/usr/lib32/dri before running 32bit apps
<icewaterman> otherwise i will not get 3d acceleration
<cannon> i'll try em both ... thanks :)
<leo_rockw> ShishKabab: the django community is really cool.
<icewaterman> this is a regression, it was unnecessray before, any idea what package i have to reinstall in order for this to work automatically without manual intervention?
<pnukeid> i've installed kubuntu dual boot with xp, after install i can't get my xp, it say write disk error, when i chosse from grub ?
<pnukeid> anyone know about this ?
<pnukeid> but kubuntu work fine
<trappist> icewaterman: you could just set that environment variable globally in, say, /etc/profile
<ShishKabab> trappist: Ok... But I'll first look into Ruby.
<ShishKabab> trappist: I was told that this is very good book http://poignantguide.net/ruby/
<trappist> ShishKabab: one of many good books, if you can handle why's style :)
<hunteke> question: where do the devs hangout?
<trappist> hunteke: #kubuntu-devel, I think... maybe it's -dev
<hunteke> trappist: thanks
<ShishKabab> trappist: I really don't know. What's so special about his style?
<jpatrick> trappist: -devel :)
<hunteke> trappist: -devel .  thanks
<hunteke> hehe yep
<jpatrick> y'all welcome to join us if you want!
<trappist> ShishKabab: you'll see :)  if you ask me, it's fun and makes it easier to read.  some people find it distracting or even annoying.
<ren_> Any1 have anything to say about y the updates after a fresh install make kubuntu crash and give a file 15 not found on restart?
<ShishKabab> trappist: Ok! So I'll keep this one in my bookmarks
<trappist> ShishKabab: bookmark this one too, by the same guy: http://tryruby.hobix.com/
<sqt4help_> hi
<sqt4help_> can someonehelp me with qt4?
<sqt4help_> or tell me where to get some help?
<maroo> hello, is there a tool to browse the itunes store (for podcasts and free non-drm downloads etc)?
<ShishKabab> trappist: That looks like a realy nico one
<sqt4help_> does someone programm in qt4
<sqt4help_> ?
<ren_> anyone ever have probs with updates for kubuntu?
<zimon> sqt4help_: some years ago ..
<sqt4help_> oh
<sqt4help_> qt0.1
<sqt4help_> ?
<sqt4help_> ;)
<zimon> sqt4help_: no, qt4
<ShishKabab> sqt4help_: Me!
<ShishKabab> sqt4help_: I really like the Qt framework
<sqt4help_> i have a small problem, i think you can solve it ;)
<sqt4help_> it simple does not find the qcoreapplication header
<sqt4help_> although ist on the harddrive in /usr/
<sqt4help_> usr include qt4 qt
<sqt4help_> so i think i have to set the PATHS or somethink like that
<sqt4help_> cause i cant compile the sample application
<ShishKabab> What's the exact include statement?
<ShishKabab> Ok...
<ShishKabab> I really wouldn't know... I just worked for me....
<sqt4help_> it is so funny
<sqt4help_> now it works
<sqt4help_> could it be: QTDIR=/usr/include/qt4/Qt
<sqt4help_> that this was the solution?
<zimon> yes
<ShishKabab> sqt4help_: Probably :)
<sqt4help_> oke,
<sqt4help_> (: thanks,
<sqt4help_> now i can compile ;)
<icewaterman> trappist: cant
<safak> hi how can remove the `amsn `programme?
<icewaterman> problem is: or lets say i can but then i will have no 3d acceleration with 64bit applications
<sqt4help_> now i'm trying my first qt4 application ;)
<icewaterman> but this worked before just fine, i do not know why the hell it doesnt work now
<icewaterman> or only works with a workarround
<sqt4help_> hmm...
<sqt4help_> no i cant compile it :
<sqt4help_> it says:
<sqt4help_> QApplication: No such file or directory
<sqt4help_> the statement is: #include <QApplication>
<BluesKaj> sqt4help_, install 'build-essential'
<safak> can somebody help me :( i want to remove `amsn `program but i cant,how can i remove it
<sqt4help_> is already installed,
<flipstar> safak: there should be an option in kmenu for that
<sqt4help_> the file is on the disk
<sqt4help_> ./usr/include/qt4/Qt/qapplication.h
<sqt4help_> ./usr/include/qt4/QtGui/qapplication.h
<safak> thanks
<sqt4help_> i think my path is wrong
<sqt4help_> tried this QTDIR=/usr/include/qt4/Qt already
<sqt4help_> i could compile the basic qt4 template
<sqt4help_> but not when i add the header QApplication
<BluesKaj> !libqt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !libqt4-core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt4-core - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> try with info before ..
<sqt4help_> both are installed
<sqt4help_> @blueskaj
<sqt4help_> i found the problem
<sqt4help_> i have to to it this way:
 * membrive saluda
<jpatrick> membrive: #kubuntu-es ;-)
<sqt4help_> #include <QtGui/QApplication>
<sqt4help_> instead of #include <QApplication>
<sqt4help_> then its okay,
<sqt4help_> but why?
<sqt4help_> i dont want to write alway QtGui
<sqt4help_> or is it beacause the .pro file is configured as a terminal app
<sqt4help_> ?
<sqt4help_> or something like that
<nosredna_ekim> sqt4help_: you may want to try another channel, like #qt...
<sqt4help_> ok
<sqt4help_> how can i change channel?
<flipstar>  /join <channel>
<sqt4help_> thanks
<halo> hi there
<jussio1> hi
<khaije1> is there a mgmt gui for software a/o hardware raid on linux ?
<khaije1> me ducks
 * khaije1 types more carefully from now on
<halo> all busy in pvt conversations?
<jussio1> !ask | halo
<ubotu> halo: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<flipstar> khaije1: not that i know..but im using dmraid and dont have to set up anything usally
<khaije1> flipstar: dmraid is for sw raid, no?
<halo> ok thxs
<flipstar> software raid or fakeraid..yep
<khaije1> flipstar: what level do you use?
<flipstar> raid 0
<Alfh> anybody has any ideea how to make sudo work without prompting for password ?
<khaije1> oh thats the risky one :-P
<flipstar> yep :P
<khaije1> what motivated you to pick that one?
 * khaije1 is trying to build something bulletproof
<Alfh> i dont want it again and again
<Riddell> ** beta testers: all new kubuntu-kde4 20080318.2 is up for testing
<pinepain> Alfh, add your user to sudoers list
<flipstar> Alfh: you can edit the suders file so you only have to enter once in a session
<flipstar> khaije1: first i wanted all my hard drive space..secondly its faster .. for every important data i still have a backup on a third drive
<Alfh> flipstar,  which file
<Alfh> pinepain, which file
<flipstar>  /etc/sudors see man sudoers
<pinepain> Alfh, /etc/sudoers
<pinepain> Alfh, man sudoers =)
<kgx> hey. how can i find out which distro i am using?
<kgx> (through the console)
<nosredna_ekim> lsb_release -a
<pinepain> kgx, cat /proc/version_signature
<pinepain> kgx, cat /proc/version
<pinepain> kgx, uname -a
<kgx> pinepain: thanks
<flipstar> pinepain: doesnt work.only shows kernel version
<pinepain> flipstar, which one
<flipstar> both
<pinepain> flipstar, #cat /proc/version_signature
<pinepain> flipstar, Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.52-generic
<pinepain> so i use ubuntu =)
<kgx> on mine its cat /proc/version
<flipstar> yes..wheres the distro name ?
<kgx> which shows red hat
<flipstar> better use cat /etc/*release
<pinepain> ubuntu is distro, isnt'it
<pinepain> flipstar, it will not work on all *nix
<flipstar> sure it is..
<nosredna_ekim> uhhh,.... use "lsb_release -a" which will tell you everything
<flipstar> but there all dont tell you of k/e/x/ubuntu version anyway
<pinepain> flipstar, and so what =)
<pinepain> flipstar, DE is not distro
<flipstar> hm?
<mohamed_> anyone know a good database gui for JDBC ?
<pinepain> mohamed_, what do u mean "gui"
<mohamed_> pinepain, graphical
<wesley> hello al laptop with a
<wesley> Intel Celeron M - 530
<wesley>   Kloksnelheid:   1730 MHz
<wesley> would it run fast under kubuntu
<flipstar> as fast as is can i guess
<pinepain> mohamed_, i dont understand, u need some gui for administrational purposes or else
<mohamed_> pinepain,  yes
<wesley> its got 2 gb memory and a Intel Celeron M 1.86 ghz and 2 gb memory and intel grafic
<mohamed_> pinepain,  to perform query also, currently there is one i will try it if it work
<pinepain> mohamed_, sry i know only web interfaces and only on php (phpmyadmin, etc)
<pinepain> mohamed_, oh! there is some pluggins for eclipse
<mohamed_> pinepain, i find this ... http://squirrel-sql.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=screenshots
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Whenever I move my cursor far enough off of the screen it goes into the next desktop.  How do I turn this feature off?
<raymond> qqun parle français
<raymond> bonsoir
<raymond> ok
<raymond> salut
<Ertain> So... Does anyone know how to stop the cursor from going to the next desktop as you're moving it off screen?
<Kaevik> so typical setup would be / /swap and /home ?
<flipstar> Ertain: are you talking about compiz or have dual monitors ?
<ranjan> hi connected to internet via GPRS but konqueror not working
<ranjan> help anyone
<ranjan> please
<Ertain> No, whenever I move my cursor far enough to the left, right, top or bottom, it goes to the next virtual desktop.
<pinepain> hi
<pinepain> Ertain, look in kde settings =)
<flipstar> never heard of that ..
<Ertain> Can do, pinepain.
 * Ertain looks in KDE settings.
<flipstar> Kaevik: yes..
<flipstar> where /swap is a small partition
<Ertain> Can't find any mention of moving the cursor to the next desktop in KDE settings, pinepain.
<Kaevik> k I see exampples that use /usr but  I cna store everything in /home right?
<Kaevik> -p
<flipstar> Ertain: how did you set this feature ?
<flipstar> Kaevik: /usr is stored in / ..
<Ertain> I didn't set it.  When I upgraded to Gutsy it magically appeared.
<flipstar> Ertain: never heard of that..as workaround you could limit virtual desktops to one
<Kaevik> oh
<pinepain> Ertain, r u shure u jump on _next_ desctop? maybe u have wrong settings on ur current (it is bigger than screen resolution? i have some troubles on old xfree86 on mandrake)
<flipstar> pinepain: please use you instead of 'u' thanks :)
<Kaevik> so / should be about what size?
<flipstar> at least 5gig i would say
<Ertain> I think my desktops are the same size as my resolution.
<ren_>  Any1 have anything to say about y the updates after a fresh install make kubuntu crash and give a file 15 not found on restart?
<flipstar> M4y83 83C0|253 50M37H1n6 15 84|}Ly fUCK3|} Up w17H 6|2U8
<pinepain> Ertain, i find it =)
<jpatrick> flipstar: ...
<flipstar> next time i'll use ironic tags
<pinepain> kde menu -> system settings -> desctop -> multiply desctops
<pinepain> Ertain, kde menu -> system settings -> desctop -> multiply desctops
<pinepain> Ertain, than look for chekbox "Mouse wheel..."
<Ertain> Nothing is under Mouse wheel, and turning that off doesn't work.
<ranjan> hi anyone please tell me how to makekonqueror connect to internet
<ranjan> see IRC working properly
<ren_> where do I go for package update help?
<ranjan> but browser shows connection error
<pinepain> Ertain, sry, i have no idea how to fix it =(
<ranjan> thx
<flipstar> ranjan: do other browsers work? you maybe did set an proxy or something
<Kaevik> so / 5gb /swap 512mb /hom rest?
<flipstar> i would use twice ram for swap..but thats okay
<Kaevik> / is used for boot and settings?
<flipstar> yes..some user settings also in /home
<nosredna_ekim> ran
<nosredna_ekim> ranjan: systemsettings->advanced->service manager_>stop the network status daemon
<Tom47> for some reaso gdm is being kicked off as a final step when i login ... any ideas on why and how to stop this?
<flipstar> probably a glx issue since ubuntu loads compiz at startup but ubuntu in > #ubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> Tom47: does kdm start?
<Tom47> nosredna_ekim: yes kdm starts and everything looks ok and suddenly gdm kicks in
<nosredna_ekim> wait... kdm starts.... then gdm stops it and starts itself?
<flipstar> sounds funny
<Tom47> gdm seems to be running on top of kdm .... when i close, gdm stops then kdm stops
<genii> Tom47: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm                and then choose one or the other as default login manager
<Tom47> genii sreremed to work then final line says "invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed."
<genii> Tom47: That should be fine
<Tom47> genii sreremed=seemed
<Tom47> ok
<Tom47> ok will reboot and see whatt happens
<ranjan> amarok can't play mp3
<ranjan> can any one tell me how to make it work
<RSC-232> ranjan: yes it can
<matt1728> yees
<ranjan> installed ubuntu today only
<matt1728> install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ranjan> fighting with it
<RSC-232> install lame
<nosredna_ekim> ranjan: run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<matt1728> libxine1-ffmpeg
<ranjan> Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras is the message that i get
<Kaevik> ext3?
<flipstar> ext3 is cool
<jpatrick> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | ranjan
<ubotu> ranjan: kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<flipstar> ranjan: seems like you need to enable multiverse source first
<Tom47> genii still with the same problewm ... i watched the shutdow message s alittle more closely ... first it closes gdm then tries to close kdm which it cannot at that stage find yet kdm starts and is then replaced on boot up as a final step
<flipstar> Tom47: you run that reconfigure thing ?
<Tom47> flipstar yes
<flipstar> and choosed kdm/gdm as primary..?
<flipstar> wired
<Tom47> flpstar kdm yes
<Tom47> flipstar sorry
<flipstar> you still could disable the gdm service in systemsettings->advanced->service manager
<Tom47> its as if its remembering a final step in booting up .... the prev sessions in kdm are started by kdm and when all thats done bingo into gdm
<Tom47> flipstar the funny thing is its only the desktop itself that appears to be gdm, the panel is the kubuntu panel
<flipstar> i dont think its recommend anyway to have gnome&kde ..
<flipstar> Tom47: when logged into gnome ?
<Tom47> flipstar its weird stuff .... it boots into kdm and then just the desktop space itself becomes gdm yet the kdm panel is still there
<flipstar> very strange..i agree
<flipstar> btw i still cant play 1080i .. and 720p not smooth .. any tips ?
<pierreth> hello, in which package is the file site-lisp/lisp?
<flipstar> try "apt-file search <packet>
<flipstar> "
<pierreth> flipstar: I was not able to find
<Erickj92> what is the command to untar somthing in terminal?
<Odd-rationale> Erickj92: man tar
<Erickj92> Odd-retinonale, i thought it was different?
<Erickj92> plus, i cant get the man tar to work
<flipstar> if man tar doesnt work tar isnt installed
<Erickj92> flipstar, ive untarred thigns befor
<Odd-rationale> Erickj92: just do "man tar" in terminal
<Erickj92> ok
<lovre> does any1 have this: Lighting Animated (Skydome)  - its on kde-look but i cant download because site bandwidth is exceeded, so nothing before next month...
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> i installed windows xp on a non-primary hard disc
<_Angelus_> and has kubuntu on the primary hard disc
<_Angelus_> grub won't boot it
<_Angelus_> i read i must use the map command on the net but i cant understand how it works :s
<matt1728> doesnt windows need to be on primary to boot?
<_Angelus_> yes
<_Angelus_> thats why i must use the "map" command in grub to do a "virtual switch"
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> ahh
<_Angelus_> but i cant understand the documentation thats why i need someone to explain me :s
<matt1728> you can edid the grub file
<matt1728> and just add xp maybe
<_Angelus_> O_o
<_Angelus_> what the hell are you saying :o
<_Angelus_> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<Jarlaxle> hi all
<Jarlaxle> ^^
<matt1728> does grub see it on the boot?
<_Angelus_> grub doesnt do things by itself
<_Angelus_> you must tell grub what to see
<matt1728> i know but you might just able to add the windows
<matt1728> by editing the menu.lst file
<Kaevik> hmm anyone know why my ystem would shutdown durring kubuntu install? it did it at the partioniong fase and durring the install fase.
<Kaevik> it seems to wait several minutes then poof.
<Kaevik> like maybe 15~20 minutes
<flipstar> wired..how do you install ?
<flipstar> did you checked the cd for errors ?
<Kaevik> live cd
<Kaevik> doing just / and /swap
<sourcemaker> is there a stock charting software available?
<matt1728> rss feed?
<flipstar> Kaevik: did you checked the cd for errors ?
<Kaevik> it was verfified and ejected.
<flipstar> hm
<flipstar> shouldnt crash at all
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: we have here a livecd installer that crashes during install..
<nosrednaekim> on what step?
<flipstar> first partioning then installation, right Kaevik ?
<Kaevik> yes
<Kaevik> now I just used the guided partion option.
<nosrednaekim> Kaevik: it crashes on both>
<Kaevik> yes
<Kaevik> it shutdown on the part were I was choosing the partitoons
<Kaevik> seems fine then it just shuts off
<zeEez> Hey I'm getting an error when trying to install kde4base (http://pastebin.com/m748fade6) Any hints ?
<flipstar> zeEez: you trying to install kde4 ? (btw kde4 in #kubuntu-kde4 )
<nosrednaekim> Kaevik: no error?
<Kaevik> its at 61%
<zeEez> flipstar: yep :)
<Kaevik> 62%
<Kaevik> and still going
<flipstar> zeEez: did you removed all kde4 packages before ?
<zeEez> no how would i do that ?
<Kaevik> I'm installing 7.10 kubuntu
<Kaevik> shutdown ><
<ScorpKing> Kaevik: do you have an alternate install cd?
<Kaevik> this is anoying...
<Kaevik> well I have a ton of old cds
<Kaevik> or I could just reburn this cd
<flipstar> alternate installer might be a better choise ..
<ScorpKing> try the alternate cd
<Kaevik> I have a ubuntu live cd from Jan 2005 ><
<Kaevik> also the install cd
<ScorpKing> that's a bit outdated
<Kaevik> yea..
<flipstar> yes a little bit..
<zeEez> flipstar: figured it out :) Damn i should read stuff before doing stuff :)
<flipstar> makes sense
<Kaevik> I'm gonna put if off till later ><
<asobi> what's a msft paint equivalent for kde?
<pwned> gnome/
<pwned> gimp*
<Kaevik> isn;t tgat a bit more advanced thats like photoshop alternative
<pwned> yea but you can paint in it aswell
<asobi> i don't need to paint
<asobi> just crop pictures and the like
<FWK_> hi
<FWK_> anybody know the gnome app planner?
<ScorpKing> !info krita
<ubotu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 3060 kB, installed size 9476 kB
<jpatrick> !info krita-plugins
<ubotu> Package krita-plugins does not exist in gutsy
<jpatrick> !info krita-plugins hardy
<ubotu> krita-plugins (source: krita-plugins): plugins for Krita, of the KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 246 kB, installed size 868 kB
<jpatrick> ScorpKing: one of my packages ^^ ;-)
 * jpatrick is certain he backported it
<ScorpKing> jpatrick: i didn't know. thanks for all the time you spend getting it to everyone :)
<dave11> does linux skype  use encryption like the windows client?
<jpatrick> ScorpKing: you're most welcome
<jpatrick> and damn there's a new upstream release...
<jpatrick> "This release brings a dither filter." - ah well
<ScorpKing> jpatrick: time to get to work then ;)
<nosrednaekim> dave11: yes
<jpatrick> ScorpKing: too late for Hardy, we're in feature freeze
<dave11> nosrednaekim: thanks
<ScorpKing> oh well..
<dave11> nosrednaekim: i dont see a padlock on the calls is why i ask
<jpatrick> ScorpKing: it's just one extra plugin ;-) (trusting upstream that is)
<ScorpKing> jpatrick: i'm pretty happy compiling stuff when i need it :)
<asobi> how do i save as jpg in openoffice draw?
<mathew> can somebody tell me how to mount a ntfs partion i keep getting mal ... blah errors
<ScorpKing> mathew: that mal sound bekend ;) why do you use ntfs?
<mathew> can somebody tell me how to mount a ntfs partion i keep getting  hal stoage fused
<mathew> i use nfs i multi boot
<mathew> windows n linux
<ScorpKing> ah ok
<ScorpKing> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/<disk> /media/<mountpoint>
<mathew> yeah thats it lol
<mathew> i forgot the command
<ScorpKing> :) np
<ScorpKing> !ntfs-3g | mathew
<ubotu> mathew: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ScorpKing> !ntfs > mathew
<ScorpKing> that should help
<SilentDis> hello :)
 * SilentDis can't play WoW, might as well come and help out here :)
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: sudo apt-get install kdegames :P
<lovre>  i get an error "Access denied" when i try to empty trash bin. How do i empty it, with sudo or something...?
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: eh, i'm trying to use amarok to wrangle a 90gb mp3 collection.  that'll occupy me for a while lol
<SilentDis> lovre: your user trash bin?
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: i still have to sort mine. good luck
<Regital> hmm... how do i know when to run something as su root and when not?
<SilentDis> lovre: sounds like *something* managed to get it's permissions changed in that folder.
<SilentDis> Regital: always run as user.  if that doesn't work, then try as root, but only if it *should* need root.  IE, installing something for example.
<lovre> SilentDis: maybe a file in a folder i deleted was created by root?
<lovre> SilentDis: any idea how i delete it?
<SilentDis> Regital: root means you know exactly what you are doing every step of the way.  if in doubt, skip it.
<Regital> SilentDis, gotcha. thanks
<SilentDis> lovre: check in ~/.Trash/.  that's where stuff is held.  you can safely delete stuff in there, either with rm or sudo rm or whatever :)
<SilentDis> ScorpKing: the big problem i have is with my various artists CDs... some have the artist set as 'various artist' and the title has the artist/title.  annoying :P
<lovre> SilentDis: i dont have that folder. I have ~/.local/share/Trash
<cyberix> Could someone who is running KDE4 run this demo http://cs.helsinki.fi/u/twruottu/notif/ and take a screen shot for me?
<lovre> SilentDis: is that it
<SilentDis> lovre: what version are you running?
<ScorpKing> SilentDis: there is a program for that. ide3tag i think
<mathew> scropking my ntfs config tool wont open
<lovre> SilentDis: gutsy
<SilentDis> lovre: 7.06, right (can never remember the code names, sorry)
<lovre> SilentDis: no, 7.10
<SilentDis> lovre: kde or gnome?
<lovre> SilentDis: kde
<ScorpKing> mathew: i use the command line for everything
<asobi> tagging in amarok could use work
<lovre> SilentDis: seems i have deleted a file i created with PHP and didnt chown it, so its user is "nobody". Perhaps that is the reason it wont delete.. Is it safe to purge that folder?
<SilentDis> lovre: i'd say ~/.local/share/Trash/files is where you need to be
<lovre> SilentDis: what about info folder, do i delete everything from it? it contains information about files in files folder
<Kaevik> the disk didn't get verified
<Kaevik> it appearently ejects the disk then  loads it up again.
<Kaevik> now I verified it.
<SilentDis> lovre: i'd say the items in both are safe to delete, but the folders themselves should probably remain intact, as i have no idea what wonky-ness would result from them missing, or if they'd just rebuild :)
<lovre> SilentDis: hmm. i deleted files manually, but now, i dont get empty trash when i click my trash bin. ... something is messed up. Maybe it will fix itself after a reboot. Thank you :D
<SilentDis> lovre: if anything, just restart x (ctrl-alt-backspace).  re-logging in should take care of it
<lovre> ill try that
<lovre> brb
<lovre> SilentDis: seems to be ok now. But theres another problem. The disk freeing seems to not have been reported to system somehow. When i go to dolphin it says i have same amount of free space i had before deleting trash.
<lovre> SilentDis: there was 8Gb of trash
<SilentDis> lovre: sounds like you just need to force an update.  drop to a term and type `sudo updatedb` :)
<TimS> lovre: what is the output from df?
<lovre> TimS: it has not changed...
<SilentDis> lovre: either way, it'll update in a bit, the space is there :)
<TimS> df hasn't changed either? Interesting.
<lovre> :s
<lovre> where did it go.. i did updatedb, but nothing changed
<asobi> what's a good transcoding program? i like to change m4a to mp3
<TimS> Sure the trash is empty?
<SilentDis> lovre: df -h reports the same issue?
<lovre> yep
<lovre> SilentDis: yep
<TimS> asobi: ffmpeg
<lovre> SilentDis: what did i mess up ffs :S
<kaminix> Anyone know how to turn on page enumeration in OpenOffice or KWord (pref. KWord)? I'd also like it to not count the first two pages.
<asobi> can i grab that from repo?
<TimS> lovre: I would try a full reboot as not just x
<TimS> Yeah
<asobi> thanks
<lovre> SilentDis: do i delete files with rem? i would like to purge it with sudo again..
<SilentDis> lovre: nothing from what i can tell... but there might be some trash sitting in roots trash, depending on what you deleted and how.
<TimS> asobi: Its a CLI program though
<lovre> SilentDis: sudo rem ....../Trash/*    -> is that ok?
<TimS> try soundKonverter for GUI
<asobi> um, what does that mean?
<TimS> Command Line Interface
<asobi> ah
<TimS> !info soundKonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter (source: soundkonverter): KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<TimS> That should do the trick.
<asobi> thanks
<SilentDis> lovre: i'd say check what is inside ~/.Trash/, ~/.local/share/Trash/, and /root/.Trash/, and /root/.local/share/Trash/
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> soundkonverter doesn't support m4a
<lovre> SilentDis: you are right. Its all in /root/.local/share/Trash. 8.8Gb
<lovre> SilentDis: how is this, i mean i didnt even know about this hdd space "leakage"... it doesnt delete when i empty the trash. How im i supposed to get rid of trash..
<TimS> asobi: It does for me
<TimS> asobi: Its listed as an output, so It should work for an input, but you may need ffmpeg, mencoder and some other codecs
<TimS> It should work if you have the right codec installed
<TimS> asobi: soundKonverter reccomends you have flac, ffmpeg, cdparanoia and vorbis-tools installed
<TimS> I would get them if they aren't installed
<TimS> And lame and mplayer actually
<asobi> @_@
<TimS> ffmpeg is probably the main one to install
<TimS> !ffmpeg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<TimS> I think that is the package you need for m4a :P
<lovre> freed up 8.8 Gb of space...
<asobi> is there something else i can use? i rather not install all this stuff
<lovre> too bad i have to do it manually
<TimS> asobi: Just get ffmpeg
<dennis> hi all
<TimS> that is the mpeg codec, that should allow you to use and convert m4a
<dennis> can u help me pls?
<dave11> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TimS> If you install that it should allow sdoundKonverter to work with m4a
<asobi> so far, my only outputs are ogg and wav...
<dennis> i want to install the seamonkey browser but i dont know how
<TimS> asobi: Thats because mp3 and m4a and all the other mpeg file formats are in ffmpeg :P
<dave11> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<asobi> k
<dennis> thx *read it know*
<asobi> that will install the player as well?
<dave11> np
<asobi> adept has i have ffmpeg library installed already
<TimS> Interesting
<TimS> In that case, I am thoughly confused :P
<TimS> !codecs | asobi
<ubotu> asobi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<asobi> codec, utility, video postprocessing, mpeg related plugins all installed
<TimS> Codecs are so difficult in ubuntu, we need a codec manager like the driver manager
<dennis> i cant create a folder on my root hard drive can u help me ? im the only man that uses this pc
<TimS> You need to do it as sudo
<dennis> how?
<TimS> sudo mkdir /<name-of-folder> on the command line I believe, but I am not sure it is reccomended to make one.
<TimS> Not sure why not to be honest :P
<ere4si> sudo mkdir /path/to/dir - e.g. sudo mkdir /media/storage
<dennis> u use kubuntu too ?
<wesley> 128 MB shared Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X3100  does this work good with kde4 desktop effects ?
<TimS> yes dennis
<asobi> which folder is the ffmpeg codec found?
<dennis> i wanted to install ubuntu but there was a bklack screen during the installazion so i had to abort
<flipstar> wesley: not really i assume
<TimS> /usr/bin/ffmpeg would be the exctabule
<ScorpKing> dennis: select "safe graphics mode" when the cd boot
<wesley> intel graphics are good i readed ojn internet
<TimS> Not quite wesley
<wesley> ow
<Airforce5555> http://www.tribalwars.net/1086076.html fun game
<dennis> i have to go :( but ill be right there 2moro
<Airforce5555> and if you get 500 points i get free premium points
<asobi> tim, what does it say under settings -> environment for your soundkonverter?
<TimS> /usr/bin   /usr/local/bin   /home/tim/bin  /home/tim/.kde/share/apps/sound...
<asobi> what abour programs found?
<TimS> For the programs its /usr/bin and cdda2wav, cdparanoia, faac, ffmpeg, flac, lame, metaflac, ,player, oggdec oggenc
<asobi> yea
<asobi> some reason, ffmpeg is under the not found list
<asobi> i guess having the ffmpeg codec is not the same as having the program
<lovre> when im in dolphin, i press F4, and it opens up a konsole positioned in that directory. Can i do same with yakuake?
<TimS> asobi: is gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg installed in your package manager?
<TimS> heh, If you search ffmpeg in Adept for me, I have every one of the seven or eight programs installed :P
<TimS> ten even :P
<asobi> no
<asobi> what does that plugin do?
<TimS> gstreamer is a codec for playing ffmpeg I think
<TimS> asobi: All I can rember is that when a format didn't work for me, I installed the gstreamer plugin that corresponds with it, and it tended to work :P
<asobi> worth a shot
<TimS> I would say so yeah
<dave11> i personally installed every codec avalable
<TimS> But my method of fixing a problem is installing every package that looks like it could help :p
<TimS> dave11: Me too :P
<dave11> lol
<asobi> ...
<asobi> i think too much codecs is harmful?
<pjv> hi where can i get some nice mac os x icons for kde
<asobi> won't they conflict?
<dave11> hasnt slowed me down
<TimS> asobi: I have had no problems yet :P
<asobi> @_@
<dave11> lol
<TimS> pjv: kde-look.org
<TimS> Adept tells you if there is a conflict usualy
<dave11> its called the overkill install
<dave11> :-)\
<pjv> oh ok ty
<asobi> nope
<asobi> that didn't work
<TimS> Ah :(
<TimS> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TimS> Read through thoes pages, thats what I have done before.
<moparisthebest> how can i change the keyboard layout for the whole computer?
<moparisthebest> not just KDE
<asobi> fixed it
<asobi> installed ffmpeg
<asobi> the player
<TimS> Ah
<dave11> there ya go
<TimS> what package was that?
<asobi> ffmpeg
<TimS> Oh, I thought you had that :P
<Kaevik> I left the laptop  with the live cd running the desktop environment and it didn't shutdown...
<asobi> i had the codecs
<asobi> not the player
<dave11> aahhh
<TimS> Oh
<asobi> codec, utility, video postprocessing, mpeg related plugins all installed
<asobi> notice i didn't include player =P
<TimS> haha
<asobi> so gstream was a waste
<TimS> Oh well, it is a reccomended plugin anyway
<Erickj92> does the GPL state that i have to distribute source code? or is it an option
<TimS> codec*
<TimS> Erickj92: I think so yes
<Erickj92> TimS, is that a yes to having to distribute it, or a yes to it being an option?
<Kr|ptiX> hi im still haven problem tryn to non ecrypted routers when tryn to connect i get to 28% then it doesnt work ican connect to my wpa but  when goin to my friends  house i cant  connect to his router witch doesnt have an encryption code
<asobi> um
<asobi> actually
<flipstar> Erickj92: you have to distribure the source at least if someone ask for it
<Erickj92> i see
<asobi> it will only output ogg even though i chose mp3 from drop down list
<TimS> weird
<TimS> Well, I need my sleeps
<TimS> G'nightr
<asobi> night
<wesley> is it true that linux comsumes more power ?
<Dragnslcr> wesley- than not turning your computer on, yes
<wesley> sp my accu will be fast empty ?
<ritalin> whats the command to launch google earth?
<flipstar> googleearth
<ritalin> damn didnt install
<ritalin> whatpackage do i need?
<ritalin> i installed googleearth-package
<flipstar> then run make-googleearth-package now
<flipstar> this will create a .deb
<ritalin> good looking out homey
<moparisthebest> what startup script is responsible for setting the keyboard layout?
<ritalin> works nicely!
<Dr_willis> !find avid
<ubotu> Found: avida-base, avida-qt-viewer, avida-viewer, sword-comm-tdavid, avidemux
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<matt1728> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<matt1728> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dave11> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
#kubuntu 2008-03-19
<matt1728> he's not all knowing
<matt1728> he didnt know yum
<matt1728> lol
<dave11> lol
<dave11> well everything about ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Dr_willis> She knows about love.. thats all that matters.
<matt1728> lmao
<Kaevik> love is a tarp
<dave11> its a she??
<Kaevik> well yea.
<Kaevik> almost all bots become shes
<Dr_willis> 'Linux Based Fembots With a Penchant for Evil!'
<dave11> well i kind of pictured a muscular mainframe
<Kaevik> all the lonely people, were do they all come from. the internet!
<dave11> exactly
 * Kaevik plays the song...
<Dark-Alien-Core> hello guys can you help me?
<Dark-Alien-Core> The '/home/darkalien' directory does not belong to you.Point $HOME to your home directory and try again.darkalien@Dark:~$
<Dark-Alien-Core> what is there wrongh
<Dark-Alien-Core> ?
 * dave11 thinks linux fps's are classically cool
<Dr_willis> AlienArena 2008 got released just last week I think. :)
<dave11> got it.fast even on slow cards
<Dr_willis> world of padman - is fun also.
<dave11> thats one i have to lookup
<Dr_willis> THen theres Savage. (i think)  Savage2 just got released commericlly. (i think thats the name)
<Dr_willis> or do i have the name wrong.. You are like Warriors, and the commander guy builds  Up the town, and your men get upgraded..
<dave11> huh, shows ive just nicked the surface of the linux gaming world
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I was looking at the Savage 2 site earlier
<Dr_willis> FreeCiv, and FreeCol are my faves.
<Dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  they got  linux fully supported yet?   I havent checked in on the game in a while.
<dave11> i have alien areana and sauterbraten
<Dr_willis> I wanted to buy it. but last i looked it was online only to buy. and  it was a little pricy.
<Dragnslcr> I think the Linux client is supposed to be ready in a week or two
<Dr_willis> Dragnslcr,  bummer. :)
<Dragnslcr> $30
<Dr_willis> 30 aint bad.. i was thinking it was 50
<Dragnslcr> Linux client supposedly went into beta testing last week
<dave11> there putting out commercial linux games?
<teeahr1> Hey, anyone know how to find out what files foo.deb provides?
<Dr_willis> dave11,  ther have been comerical linux games for ages.
<Dr_willis> Just not lots and lots of them
<dave11> lol..shows what i know..lol
<Dr_willis> I have several metal-tin boxed sets of Quake3 for Linux. :)
<Dr_willis> quake 1 and 2 also had linux native clients
<Dr_willis> Then thers others.. Not as successfull ones.
<Dr_willis> 'Darwinia' is a good one to pick up if you want somthing different.
<dave11> where do you get them?
<dave11> besides adept
<dave11> can you buy then in stores?
<Dr_willis> Online stores/websites often sell a downloadable version
<IppatsuMan> teeahr1: dpkg -I foo.deb
<Dr_willis> Often the windows packages in store - has a lineu client also.
<dave11> ive never seen that and ive been gaming for 20 yrs
<Dr_willis> Unreal Turnament had linux client on the cd's
<Dr_willis> other games have also done that.
<dave11> ohh ok
<Dr_willis> NeverWintersNight had a linux client you could download
<Kaevik> -s
<Dr_willis> not sure about NWN2
<dave11> cool.. a whole new aspect to explore thanks
<matt1728> how do i get music to play on my headphones only and not headphones and speakers?
<nosrednaekim> matt1728: find what channel in Kmix corresponds to your speakers and mute it
<matt1728> channel?
<nosrednaekim> channel.... it might be "surround" or PCM or Front or Speakers...
<nosrednaekim> if you can't find one, right click on the main kmix window and select "channels" and enable them all and try again
<matt1728> it say Master PCM Digital
<matt1728> and if i get rid of master both sounds go go same thing with PCM
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<dave11> are there any other repositories i would want to install except cannonical's and medibuntu?
<dave11> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr_willis> Thers dozens of unofficial repos. Depends on what you are looking for.
<Dr_willis> many are for just a few specific apps.
<r0dzilla_> anyone use mythbuntu?
<Dr_willis> theres a latest wine repo, and some for specific games, and so forth
<dave11> Dr_willis: thanks
<matt1728> !headphones
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headphones - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r0dzilla_> I just updated my mythbuntu backend and I have frontend on my kubuntu desktop system
<matt1728> what's mythbuntu?
<matt1728> !kmix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<r0dzilla_> now it says there is a protocol version mismatch but there is no update for kubuntu
<dave11> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<matt1728> cool
<matt1728> does anyone how to kill speaker sound and keep the sound in headphones?
<dave11> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Joey`> How do I install Kubuntu with the "nosplash" option?
<ere4si> Joey`: you install then edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file to have no splash
<dave11> system settings,splash screen
<Kaevik> so, laptop shutdown wilre performing the normal kubuntu 7.10 install and also using the safe graphics option. but not if I just left the livecd environment up.
<Kaevik> while*
<Joey`> i cant go past the boot menu from live cd
<Joey`> [08:23:23 PM] <c0lored> you have to edit the boot command to include a no splash option and then it will work.
<Kaevik> then you probly need to install via command prompt
<Joey`> yeah, that doesn't sound fun or easy
<rootsnatch> or you can use the alternate install cd
<Kaevik> yea
<rootsnatch> I had to do that with my 8800gt in this computer
<matt1728> is there another sound manager besides Kmix for KDE/
<Joey`> i have ati radeon hd 2600 xt
<Kaevik> the debian cd I have uses cml interface
<ere4si> Joey`: F6 at the boot prompt - type  nosplash - I think ity is F6
<dave11> !mixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rootsnatch> ere4si: ya it is f6
<dave11> !kmix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> lol
<dave11> batting 1000
<ere4si> !info kmix
<matt1728> ill juste use the gnome mixer
<ubotu> kmix (source: kdemultimedia): sound mixer applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 396 kB, installed size 1252 kB
<fuhreal> Anyone know how to get apps to go beside the menu button in KDE instead of besdie the time ?
<rootsnatch> as in applets?
<rootsnatch> I like kweather
<Apple_Cat> Alt F2 ?
<dave11> drag it
<fuhreal> dave11: lol that was easy
<dave11> lol
<dave11> linux is alot easier than you would think
<matt1728> lol
<dave11> on some things
 * Dr_willis never though it was hard.
<Dr_willis> of course - its much easier once you learn to 'think' about what you are doing. :)
<coreymon77> dave11: thats what linux users have been trying to say for a very long time
<matt1728> and you cna have a tons of programs running and it wont crash like windows
<fuhreal> dave11: kde is easy
<fuhreal> dave11: try making fvwm look good ..... :\
<dave11> coreymon77: well im here to help..:-)
<dave11> kde isnt as easy as gnome in imho
<fuhreal> dave11: i tried gnome a few years ago.... didn't like it..... first time giving KDE a whirl after using E
<dave11> different strokes for different folks
<fuhreal> dave11: just don't have the time to put into configuring everything .....
<fuhreal> uh huh .....
<Kaevik> double checked the cd, all checked out.
<matt1728> is there a command to view running applications?
<Dr_willis> matt1728,  ps
<Kaevik> the cdburnign tool and the kubuntu cd both pass the cd error free
<Apple_Cat> or top for a resources view
<matt1728>  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<matt1728>  6654 pts/1    00:00:00 ps
<matt1728> thanks all it showed
<fuhreal> Anyone know how to get firefox to display web pages correctly? Konqueror seems to be doing a better job at this point
<asobi> firefox has a billion bugs
<dave11> has anybody tried PlayOnLinux?
<matt1728> what's that?
<dave11> !playonlinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> ff seems to be working fine for me
<Dragnslcr> fuhreal- yeah, tell the owner of the site to write their code correctly
<dave11> matt1728: so you can play windows games on linux
<matt1728> ahh nice
<matt1728> is it free?
<dave11> yes
<coreymon77> dave11: does it work?
<dave11> dont know if it works yet
<matt1728> oh can i run programs besides games?
<Jucato> PlayOnLinux is basically Wine + GUI utilities
<matt1728> ill try it tonight
<dave11> www.playonlinux.com
<fuhreal> Dragnslcr: I heard firefox is difficult to write for ..... I've come accross so many sites that aren't displaying correctly.. i.e. eterm.org
<fuhreal> What kind of icon files does KDE use ?? png?
<nosrednaekim> fuhreal: png or SVG
<fuhreal> nosrednaekim: thanks....
<fuhreal> Now if only Eterm had installed an icon .....
<Dragnslcr> fuhreal- Firefox tends to render correct HTML and CSS better than IE, but a lot of sites are written to only work in IE
<Dragnslcr> fuhreal- if a site doesn't render correctly in Firefox, it's mostly likely the site's fault
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: by now, if a site is written to only work in IE, i use user agent switcher to look at the site, then i boycott the site
<coreymon77> Dragnslcr: by now, that is unacceptable
<dave11> konquerer works suprisingly well
<NickPresta> dave11, konqueror is awesome ;)
<matt1728> ngpluginviewer crashes everytime in it
<Apple_Cat> yeah, i was just talking in offtopic about how surprisingly good konqueror is... the mouse-less mode is fantastic
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> it has a nice interface
<matt1728> swiftfox isnt bad either
<NickPresta> I like Mouseless mode when setting up a Kiosk type of setup.
<dave11> my ione question is does konqueror have a cach and how do i clear it?
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Cache
<dave11> Jucato: thanks
<dave11> wonder if linux works with touch screens?
<matt1728> can i put it on my xbox and still play games?
<matt1728> !xbox linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> !xbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fuhreal> is there a "pretend" flag for apt-get so i can see what its going to install prior to installing ?
<nosrednaekim> fuhreal: yes, there is
<fuhreal> -P ?
<matt1728> -s
<nosrednaekim> --simulate
<fuhreal> ty
<urli> buenass
<urli> che alguien sabe como hago para desinstalar este linux feo de una vez???
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<matt1728> 1 more day till spring break!!!!!!!!
<matt1728> lol
<fuhreal> i miss spring break ....
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> did you have it already
<fuhreal> haven't had it for like 12 years
<urli> como?
<fuhreal> :\
<matt1728> nice
<dave11> whats the name of the foreign language translator for linux?
<matt1728> !translator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> !translate
<ubotu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<dave11> thats for programming languages
<dave11> i think
<matt1728> oh
<Joey_> I'm in the boot options for installing kubuntu, but how do i use those options?
<matt1728> that's for OS language
<Joey_> whats the key to activate?
<dave11> had it on my system awhile ago and cant seem to remember the name
<nosrednaekim> Joey_: hit b
<Joey_> just typed in the letter
<nosrednaekim> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<matt1728> adept manager
<matt1728> search that
<Apple_Cat> if i have a partition dedicated to swap, i shouldn't have a intrd.img in /boot should i? or at least not one that has grub pointing to
<dave11> all i can find is the programming language translator
<matt1728> type language translator maybe
<matt1728> !language translator
<dave11> thats waht i did
<matt1728> oh
<matt1728> lo
<matt1728> =]
<dave11> lol
<matt1728> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dave11> a for effort
<matt1728> lol
<nosrednaekim> Apple_Cat: what makes you think you do?
<nosrednaekim> grub device letters is differnt from linux's
<Dr_willis> grub 'enumerates' drives differently then linux does. :)
<Dr_willis> rember kids. Grub starts Counting at ZERO
<matt1728> hah
<matt1728> is there anyway to configure how it looks?
<Apple_Cat_> well i'm not sure if grub is actually pointing to the intrd.img in /boot, but there is a intrd.img file there
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive been testing out various live cd's this week. and ONE of them had a stand-alone flash player from adobe, which was handy. But i cant seem to find it in any other disrtos/flash  anyone know was it part of the flash installs or a stand alone app?
<ubuntu> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu> sos
<ubuntu> g plus de pc
<ubuntu> haaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mondieuuuuu> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Apple_Cat_> shouldn't the grub entry be pointing to a partition (hd0,4) rather than /intrd.img
<Mondieuuuuu> oula
<Jucato> Mondieuuuuu: stop that
<Mondieuuuuu> are u guik?
<Mondieuuuuu> sorry
<Mondieuuuuu> i'm lost
<matt1728> !PlayOnLinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dave11> do all linux distributions get the same updates or is it specific to the distro?
<Apple_Cat_> top seems to be detecting the swap as the swap partition, maybe i should just not worry about it
<fuhreal> Where is the default font folder?
<Jucato> dave11: in some ways, specific to the distro
<dave11> Jucato: thanks
<nosrednaekim> Apple_Cat_: see what "free" says and "mount"
<dave11> matt1728: cant reply to pm due to my nic isnt registered
<dave11> matt1728: dont think so
<matt1728> ahh
<matt1728> i've just installed it
<dave11> cool
<matt1728> im going to try run dvd fab hd decrypter
<dave11> tried any games yet?
<matt1728> hopefully that works
<matt1728> nah its still updating
<matt1728> wow nice interface
<matt1728> lot better than wine
<dave11> :)
 * Jucato wonders how something that uses wine to function is lot better than wine :)
<dave11> lol
<dave11> naaaaaa
<matt1728> have you used for a wile/
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> maybe it is maybe it isnt
<matt1728> letse hope that it is
<dave11> depends if you like wine
<Jucato> playonlinux does offer GUI utilities to configure wine and install programs. it doesn't make games that don't work on wine magically run :)
<matt1728> damn
<dave11> jucato rains on parade
<Jucato> :D
<dave11> jk
<matt1728> its just preconfigured for 10 games or so
<dave11> hmmm
<dave11> pastebin the games
<dave11> any good ones?
<matt1728> warcraft steam
<matt1728> half life
<matt1728> WOW
<matt1728> 4 starwars games
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> halflife 1
<dave11> not bad so far
<Apple_Cat_> nosrednaekim: free= displays the amount of swap i should have if it is using the swap partition, but mount = doesn't show my swap partition anywhere
<matt1728> is it new/?
<dave11> yes
<nosrednaekim> Apple_Cat_: ok,i don't know if mount shows swap..
<nosrednaekim> nope.... it doesn't
<dave11> ohh sorry, its just been in the press plately
<matt1728> it has a directx install right in the options
<matt1728> brb let me get my starcraft cd and try it
<matt1728> lol
<dave11> cool
<matt1728> i dont think you can install anything besides the listed games
<dave11> that would make sence...they might add more later
<matt1728> yea
<leo_rockw> i'm in the same workgroup as a win comp in my network. I can see the other comp, but when i navigate it none of the shared folders show up, what could be the reason?
<leo_rockw> the window$ comp has no firewall
<matt1728> dave11: they have the most popular
<dave11> matt1728: cool
<matt1728> ill borrow steam from my buddy and see how well it works
<dave11> matt1728: does starcraft run?
<matt1728> nah it just goes to wine
<dave11> grrr
<matt1728> and i cant find a way to add more games
<dave11> darn
<matt1728> lol
<dave11> dag nab it
<dave11> lol
<matt1728> have you installed it
<dave11> matt1728: thanks for demoing it for me..you rock!!!
<dave11> not yet
<matt1728> demoing?
<dave11> lol
<dave11> demo...ing
<matt1728> oh lol
<matt1728> gotcha
<dave11> :-)
<matt1728> Microsoft sold 1000 SUSE licenses for Renault’s data centers. These licenses will replace the existing Linux distributions (Debian and Red Hat).
<matt1728> By choosing SUSE as a solution, Renault will be spared by Microsoft.
<matt1728> why is microsoft selling linux
<dave11> huh?
<matt1728> microsoft was selling linux liscences
<lumm> ye suse
<lumm> the ms linux
<lumm> or im wrong?.p
<matt1728> lol
<lumm> lol
<lumm> ;>
<matt1728> is it made by them?
<lumm> and novell ye
<matt1728> bastards
<Apple_Cat_> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/11/03/microsoft_novell_suse_linux/ , http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/11/09/149259
<dave11> i thought microsoft hated linux
<Apple_Cat_> oops, probably an offtopic thing
<dave11> guess not for servers
<matt1728> lol
<leo_rockw> basically, micro$oft owns novell, novell owns suse
<matt1728> so ms owns suse =]
<matt1728> =[*
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<matt1728> does anyone knows how to open .CBV files?
<Apple_Cat_> ChessBase Archive File. ?
<matt1728> yepp
<matt1728> will chessbase run?
<Apple_Cat_> I think wine will run it, i just read something from 2005 about it working so I'd assume that it is still working now
<Apple_Cat_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31659
<myk_> i need help with the Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 6 live cd. If i boot in normal mode, the graphics/fonts are HUGE to where i cannot use it. If i boot into safe graphics mode, it boots to console
<fuhreal> how can i set my active user to root sudo ! ?
<myk_> is there a problem with the intel graphics chipset in hardy?
<Apple_Cat_> http://knights.klik.atekon.de/
<Jucato> fuhreal: huh?
<Jucato> myk_: you might want to check with the people in #ubuntu+1
<myk_> thank you
<fuhreal> Jucato: i want to run some commands as root without typing sudo before the commands
<Jucato> sudo -i
<Jucato> (don't forget to exit/logout of that prompt after you're done)
<fuhreal> Jucato: t
<fuhreal> ty
<Apple_Cat_> wouldn't su work also
<Jucato> no. because the root account is "disabled"
<Apple_Cat_> oki ^.^
<Apple_Cat_> ooh su is used to become another user, whereas sudo is used to execute a command as another user
<Jucato> well, you can also use su to execute something as another user using the -c option
<Apple_Cat_> but su won't work if the account you are trying to become/ execute something as , if the account is disabled ?
<Jucato> of course. it's as if the user doesn't exist :)
<Apple_Cat_> great, thanks for the clarification ^-^
<vLdSS> what is the command that will tell me the current time/date?
<Apple_Cat_> date
<vLdSS> cool
<fuhreal> Anyone know why the C compilers default output will not create executables? i'm trying to install a theme that requires compile from source
<Regital> how do i check if i have the latest drivers for my graphics card?
<Regital> i have kubuntu gutsy and nvidia geforce 7950gt
<matt1728> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nite613> I feel like such a newb. My kicker thas disappeared and I can't figure out how to get it back
<nite613> It's running alright. When I restart it it will appear momentarilly then vanish
<Regital> hmm... i was wondering if theres any other distros for a newb to try out?
<Regital> cause im curious how all the distros are different
<kgoetz> Regital: perhaps have a look at distrowatch.com
<Regital> kgoetz, wil ldo
<vLdSS> are there any good resources out there for helping me set up a MTA on my machine?
<kgoetz> !mta
<ubotu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<kgoetz> !postfix | vLdSS
<ubotu> vLdSS: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<vLdSS> !MailServer
<ubotu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<ncfi1013> hi i cant mount my ipod or get my bookmark links to work in konqueror
<ncfi1013> hi i cant mount my ipod in amarok or get my bookmark links to work in konqueror. sorry for saying this a 2nd time but i had to add some thing
<kgx> if i want to log something to syslog, will `>>/var/log/syslog` work or is there a better way?
<ncfi1013> i cant get my ipod 3rd gen to mount on desktop, amarok to open, or get my bookmark links to open in konqueror
<kgoetz> kgx: theres a better way. syslogd
<ncfi1013> PLEASE HELP?!
<kgx> kgoetz: thanks
<kgoetz> kgx: np
<dontpanic> Hi, is that kubuntu bug that disabled access to any admin stuff via the gui fixed?
<dontpanic> The one that came out in one of the updates
<kgoetz> dontpanic: whats that?
<fuhreal> Whats the command to start eth0 ?
<fuhreal> /etc/net/et0 start ?
<dontpanic> It was a while ago, and I installed an update that made it so when I tried to change something in the control panel thing when I typed in the admin password it still wouldn't let me change stuff.
<kgoetz> fuhreal: ifup eth0
<kgoetz> dontpanic: are you running hardy?
<fuhreal> kgoetz: unknown interface eth0=eth0
<fuhreal> wow
<fuhreal> this is really odd
<kgoetz> fuhreal: then you have to configure it
<fuhreal> eth0 will only come up when eth1 is connected
<fuhreal> :|
<fuhreal> whats up with that
<kgoetz> fuhreal: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<kgoetz> also, what version of kubuntu do you run?
<Erickj92> how do i CD to a folder that is forbidden for regular users?
<Erickj92> it requires root
<ktest> hello
<dthacker> Erickj92: use sudo
<Erickj92> dthacker, sudo didnt work
<Erickj92> i did: sudo cd....
<kgoetz> Erickj92: pastebin exactly what you did
<Pendeta> I've just installed Ubuntu Server Edition. Now I want to add the KED 4.0.2 GUI. I've not been able to find a doc telling how to do this. I suppose I have to type something to download the packages. Can anyone tell me what to type?
<Erickj92> no internet on that computer
<Erickj92> but i can tell you what i did
<kgoetz> !tell Pendeta about kde4
<Erickj92> i did: sudo cd cel-src -1.2
<dthacker> Erickj92: that doesn't look like a valid path.
<tzanger> I manually nuked /lib/modules/2.6.blah.blah (I didn't need them) -- I later decided it might be good to get rid of the package too but of course that's now not working
<Erickj92> dthacker, yes it is
<tzanger> how do I tell apt to stop trying to be smart?
<Erickj92> i cd in a different way
<Erickj92> tzanger, yell into its ear?
<Pendeta> kgoetz, I mistyped. KDE4 is what I meant.
<dthacker> Erickj92: does that path have spaces in it?
<Erickj92> no
<Erickj92> i made a typo in the chat ehre
<Erickj92> here**
<Erickj92> it tells me sudo:cd: command not found
<dthacker> Erickj92: sounds like your $PATH is borked
<Erickj92> well i can get in with dolphin
<Erickj92> so its there
<dthacker> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dalton2345> hello, i'm trying to install kubuntu,,,but it always give me an error,,, at nvidia kernel
<dthacker> ubotu, you disappoint me.
<dalton2345> i did like 5 cds i wonder what's wrong
<dthacker> dalton2345: your cdrom drive?
<dalton2345> i can play dvds....audio cds....it's ok i believe
<matt1728> what did you burn them with/
<dalton2345> nero
<Erickj92> dalton2345, could be your CD drive doesnt like the CD's your using
<matt1728> use imgburn
<Erickj92> try a different brand
<dthacker> Erickj92: can you cd to your home directory without error?
<matt1728> did you burn them on windows?
<dalton2345> yes on windows
<Erickj92> dthacker, yes
<Erickj92> dalton2345, same thing that happened to me
<matt1728> then use img burn
<Erickj92> try a diff brand of CD
<matt1728> its better than NERO for a images
<TheGonk> What's a good font browser?
<dalton2345> i changed...i use sony now
<dthacker> ok, so cd is in your path.  Then you type "sudo cd /mynew/dir", right?
<dalton2345> and i've install it on another pc
<Erickj92> i just cd 1 at a time dthacker
<Erickj92> dalton2345, its the CD drive and the band of CD, im tellin ya
<dalton2345> but on this one...its not working and thats the better one
<posingaspopular> hey all, my sound just dropped out. when I try to run a song in amarok, i get a popup about 'audio ouput unavailble: device is busy. xine parameteres'
<posingaspopular> any ideas?
<Erickj92> dalton2345, doesnt matter how "good" the computer is
<dalton2345> i'm on suse 10.3
<matt1728> restart kmixer?
<dthacker> restart amarok?
<dalton2345> but its getting an headache,,,i just found out open office keep crashing over and over
<posingaspopular> why would yo need to sudo to a directory
<matt1728> sudo killall kmixer
<Erickj92> posingaspopular, because the dir is locked
<Erickj92> or, protected to non super users
<posingaspopular> oh i see
<posingaspopular> restart kmix didnt work
<posingaspopular> it's not just amarok, it's the videos too
<Erickj92> dthacker, i just keep getting the: sudo: cd: command not found
<dthacker> try sudo -i, then cd into the dir
<Erickj92> dthacker, what would the dir be? it is in a folder called CEL, which is in my Home folder
<fuhreal_> is there a command to show free diskspace in term?
<hydrogen> df -h
<fuhreal_> cool .. thanks
<posingaspopular> or 'free' or 'fdisk -l'
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> free shows memory
<hydrogen> not diskspace
<dthacker> Erickj92: dir should be CEL as well
<posingaspopular> oh that's why the floopy drive was complaing hydrogen
<Erickj92> what exatly should i type in?
<posingaspopular> duh :P
<dthacker> you can get a complete listing with ls -l | more
<hydrogen> fdisk shows partitions, not disk usage
<ubuntu___> buenas noches
<dthacker> fuhreal_: df -h
<hydrogen> df to show the free space on partitions, du to show the usage in a given directory
<Erickj92> dthacker, what would be the exact thing i type in terminal?
<Erickj92> cd CEL is not working
<dthacker> Erickj92: first type "ls -l | more" to find the directory.  Then "cd dirname" to move into it.
<Erickj92> dthacker: ls -1 | more does nothing
<dthacker> Erickj92: type "pwd" and tell me what it says
<Erickj92> ./root
<dthacker> Erickj92: are the files under root or under your home dir?
<Erickj92> home
<dthacker> what is your user name on this machine?
<Erickj92> erick
<dthacker> Erickj92: ok, type "cd /home/erick/CEL" and see what happens.
<Erickj92> yay
<posingaspopular> hmm sudo alsa reload doesn't fix the problem, and neither does checking alsamixer
<Erickj92> it workedddd
<dthacker> :)
<dthacker> posingaspopular: you could mess with it all night or....(gasp) you could reboot.
<posingaspopular> that was my next option
<Menfest> How can i restrict email which comes to a certain account or alias to only come from a specified account or domain?
<Apple_Cat_> Menfest: it's hard to say , maybe a bit more information would help
<Menfest> sendmail
<Menfest> i want to prevent spam from coming to an alias so if I restrict to to mail from our domain I would think it would cut a lot of spam.
<chinamann> hi @ all
<derekul> how do u uninstall kubuntu desktop
<ere4si> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<derekul> Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<derekul> whats going on
<Kaevik> hmmm
<Kaevik> need help configuring network >< (wireless)
<derekul> but im on kubuntu right now and wana remove it from my hd with out removing vista
<Kaevik> soon as I enable it it disables it
<Kaevik> (device eth1)
<ere4si> derekul: if you want to remove kubuntu you just format the drive
<ere4si> derekul: then you need to get vista to write to the mbr
<derekul> how
<derekul> im new to it
<ere4si> derekul: you'll need to ask on #windows - I don't know
<calcmandan> hi guys
<calcmandan> for those who were there the other night, someone suggested another person install virtuaolbox
<calcmandan> i did for kicks, and it's a sweet deal
<calcmandan> i feel a bit dirty though.  for fun i installed xp in the vm.  it installed easy as pie.
<calcmandan> i did remove it though.
<calcmandan> got debian finishing config now, and have another instance of kubuntu 7.04.  running 6.06.
<calcmandan> runs very well.  better than vmware ever did.
<calcmandan> never got vmware running, actually.
<kgoetz> calcmandan: cool. i might have to look into it
<calcmandan> kgoetz: i found an apt repo on their site for dapper.
<calcmandan> i got it through apt.  sweet and simple.
<kgoetz> pity its not in ubuntu (that i can see)
<calcmandan> matters not
<kgoetz> it does if you want to deploy it at a company :)
<calcmandan> it's not in our default repositories.  you have to add their repo to your sources list.
<ol_dude67> i use vmware and its easy to if you know how to install it.
<kgoetz> vmware is proprietary (and its UI annoys the crap out of me)
<Kaevik> hmm WPA isn't available on linux?
<calcmandan> Kaevik: good question. i've never figured it out successfully.
<kgoetz> Kaevik: it depends on your card
<calcmandan> Kaevik: i just filter via mac address to make it work.
<kgoetz> and (of course) software version
<kgoetz> mac filtering will stop windows users (at best). its not super secure
<nixternal_> SAY CHEESE!
<calcmandan> kgoetz: yeah i know. it's 'something.'
<calcmandan> i live in a quiet neighborhood, and my router's range doesn't even make it to the street.
<kgoetz> heh. nice
<calcmandan> i'm looking for open source firmware for my router that I can play with.
<Kaevik> so I guess I will have toi change to wep encryption...
<kgoetz> calcmandan: whats the router?
<calcmandan> kgoetz: let me look.
<calcmandan> forgot
<kgoetz> may as well have no encryption with wep
<calcmandan> rangemax
<kgoetz> not familar with it
<calcmandan> netgear wpn824 rangemax
<calcmandan> 834 not 824
<calcmandan> RangeMax 240 Wireless Router model WPNT834
<kgoetz> not familar with hacking netgears sorry
<calcmandan> it's cool.
<calcmandan> it's not easy.
<calcmandan> i haven't looked very hard.
<calcmandan> and i am not the only one in the house using it, so i can't fuck with it
<calcmandan> anyone know how to disable messages like users timing out and coming online in kopete?
<calcmandan> Now listening to:I. Allegro vivace by Michelangeli, Arturo Benedetti on Ravel & Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos
<vikku_> #ubuntu-programming
<ncfi1013>  have codeine, helix, kaffeine, miro, mplayer, noatun, smplayer, and vlc. do any of these have ipod 3rd gen support like amarok does?
<kadam> is it true you can navigate KDE well with the keyboard?
<Jucato> kadam: depends on what you mean by "navigate KDE"
<ncfi1013> if my system sees my ipod, why won't it mount and why won't the ipod icon show up on the desk top?
<ncfi1013> should i be in the ubuntu irc to ask these questions?
<kadam> Jucato: well... I mean, I have this keyboard next to another keyboard, so it's a pain to use the mouse...
<Jucato> kadam: ah you mean use the keyboard to move the mouse?
<kgoetz> ncfi1013: if no one here ansers, probably no one knows. you could try #ubuntu, but i expect looking around on the net will be more useful
<Jucato> !ipod
<kadam> Jucato: Wwell, I mean, perhaps... I was thinking just plain keyboard nav...
<Jucato> ncfi1013: maybe, maybe not. try looking through Google. I think there might be some guides there. the good thing is that your iPod is detected. that's one step solved
<kadam> Jucato: Cuz I don't have a numerical keypad on this kb either 8)
<Jucato> kadam: you can always Alt+Tab to switch windows, Ctrl+F1-F4 to switch virtual desktops (Ctrl+Tab actually, but Kubuntu disables that by default)
<Jucato> Alt+F1 to launch the K Menu, Alt+Space to trigger Katapult (a program launcher and more), Alt+F2 to pop up the Run Command box
<Jucato> you can bring up the window menu to move, resize, minimize, etc. with Alt+F3
<Jucato> what else?
<kadam> wow yeah those are just what I need :D
<Jucato> you can look at the other keyboard shortcuts in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<servettas> how can i set theme kubuntu ?
<Kaevik> so WEPA not available in kubuntu? o.O
<Kaevik> er -E
<Jucato> !changethemes | servettas
<kadam> Jucato: Cool, very helpful, thanks!
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotwo> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<servettas> Jucato: i want add new themes  but i don't know where i can find from menu
<Jucato> !changethemes | servettas
<ubotwo> servettas: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Jucato> see the 2nd link
<npurciful> hey what is the progress loader called? right after grub
<Jucato> a bootsplash. in Ubuntu's case, it's called usplash
<Hobbsee> !help
<ubotwo> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> so, that works.  i won't replace that with my ubotu
<luxo> hi
<luxo> hola
<Apple_Cat_> to remove virtual terminals 3-6, remove the files in /etc/event.d ? or it's not even worth worrying about
<Apple_Cat_> and by that i mean, because i never use 3-6 i figure i should or could remove them
<Jucato> not worth worrying about
<Apple_Cat_> oki ^-^ thanks again
<DreadKnight> 8.04 beta not out yet?
<DreadKnight> just for ubuntu?
<ncfi1013> does anybody here own an ipod and what gen?
<azzco_> DreadKnight: 6:th alpha CD is out
<DreadKnight> azzco_: ok, so beta only for ubuntu atm :-)
<noaXess> is there any reason, why the suspend mode or the hibernate mode won't work?.. my notebook goes sleeping but never wake up.. no black display.. any idea, hints?
<noaXess> where can i run this command over console
<jussi01> noaXess: suspend and hibernate have been hge problems in gutsy, search launchpad for the bugs
<noaXess> jussi01: okay.. are ther only bug's or some solutions?
<jussi01> noaXess: I think there are some workarounds on the bugs
<Kaevik> kubuntu works with broadcom wireless nic?
<noaXess> Kaevik: jep.. in think with a restricted driver
<Kaevik> ><
<noaXess> jussi01: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<noaXess> right?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> !bcm43xx | Kaevik
<ubotwo> Kaevik: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<azzco_> I have no idea how to use khotkeys, it just doesn't seem to respond at all
<azzco_> Any ideas?
<posingaspopular> how do I stop the /user/bin/system-config-applet from running?
<DreadKnight> posingaspopular: um... ctrl+esc ... select it and hit Kill ? xD
<posingaspopular> it's not running
<posingaspopular> at least not a gui
<posingaspopular> just as a process i can see in htop
<Kaevik> seems I have a BCM3218 (AirForce One 54g)
<Kaevik> er 4318
<jussi01> Kaevik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5bAirForce_One_54g%5d?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<Kaevik> ><
<Kaevik> this one thing tels me to '1) Open System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager'
<Kaevik> not finding those options
<jussi01> Kaevik: system settings -> advanced -> restricted driver manager
<jussi01> :)
<Mithsir> Hi! I just noticed that kwalletmanager seems to be blocked while Keep does a backup (via rdiff-backup). Is that correct?
<Daisuke_Ido> think for a moment about that.  "it wants me to go to edit settings for my system.  where would that be in kde?"
<Kaevik> oh its System Settings > Advanced tab > Restricted drivers -.-;
<jussi01> as I just said...
<Kaevik> there are 3 different 'system' menus
<Kaevik> ok it says the software sourse for the package is not enabled.
<agibou> allo
<trevor_> Hey...  I'm having problems with Compiz-Fusion
<trevor_> Settings aren't saving, and if I'm not using compiz, everything gets all sluggish...
<Jucato> trevor_: #compiz-fusion is the place to be :)
<trevor_> Thank you...
 * Daisuke_Ido rubs his temples
<akhil_> hello
<cannon> hi
<akhil_> firefox is too slow....can anyone help plzz ?
<cannon> have ya tried opera?
<cannon> my ff works fine
<akhil_> nope
<akhil_> and kde even crashing sometimes
<akhil_> just switched from gnome to kde
<cannon> does anybody know of an rpm manager ... it's a kinda zip file that archive doesn't recognise
<cannon> jussi01: prolly knows ;)
<Jucato> !alien| cannon
<ubotwo> cannon: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<cannon> oooh, no winamp for me then lol
<jussi01> cannon: please stop pinging me all the time ;)
<akhil_> :)
<cannon> heh ;)
<akhil_> songbird is gr8
<akhil_> amarok also rox..y winamp
<cannon> am looking for one that allows management and playback of movies as well as audio
<cannon> movies
<cannon> libet is nice for music but no movies
<akhil_> any alternative to kaffeine and totem
<akhil_> often kaffeine even doesn't start
<jussi01> vlc
<cannon> vlc doesn't have a compilation viewer though
<cannon> though vlc is great for viewing em
<akhil_> yep
<cannon> i'd also like a better file browser than dolphin ... what that has a preview pane
<Jucato> dolphin has a preview pane
<akhil_> any better stable browser than firefox
<akhil_> ??
<jussi01> !dolphin | cannon
<ubotwo> cannon: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> cannon: there are only 3 KDE file managers that I know of: Konqueror, Krusader, and Dolphin. only Dolphin has a preview pane
<jussi01> !test
<ubotwo> Failed.
<Jucato> Konqueror has filetips
<cannon> filetips?
<ren> Anyone care to help a n00b?
<jussi01> !ask | ren
<ubotwo> ren: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jucato> you hover over the file and a small yellow window appears with file information and a preview (depending on the file)
<ubotu> Failed.
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotwo> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Jucato> still lagging oh well
<jussi01> probably still joining channels
<Jucato> and syncing
<Tm_T> Jucato: and sinking
<Jucato> no. that would be me
 * Jucato sinks
<ren> I need help getting "flash" to work I downloaded it from Adobe.com it is a .tar.gz file
<ubotu> ren: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<akhil_> use command tar zxvf filename
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<akhil_> and then ./configure
<Jucato> no
<akhil_> then make
<Jucato> you don't compile flash
<akhil_> then make install
<jussi01> !flash
<ubotwo> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ren> thank you!
<Jucato> ren: please read that ^^^^
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jussi01> !nickspam | akhil_
<ubotwo> akhil_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<christianp> hi all
<christianp> does anyone know hot to join a kubuntu client into a Windows Active Directory domain?
<ubotu> akhil_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #kubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<ren> that flash install seems to be for ubuntnu 6.10 I have kubuntu 7.10
<jussi01> ren: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<ren> from adobe
<jussi01> ren: no
<ren> package manager
<jussi01> ren: are you familiar with the program adept?
<ren> yes
<jussi01> so go to adept, search flashplugin-nonfree and install
<ranjan> hi what do i need to do with this kubuntu 7.10
<ranjan> i liked the   concept of open source
<ranjan> but i need to fight now
<ranjan> i am getting confused
<jussi01> ranjan: whats the issue?
<ranjan> can't listen my fav music coz its mp3
<ren_> go to adept search mp3
<ranjan>  yesterday someone told me to download libxine1_ffmpeg
<jussi01> ranjan: go to the menu, open system - adept. search for kubuntu-restricted-extras and install it
<cannon> jussi01: whats an alternative to archive?
<cannon> i'd like to browse with it
<jussi01> cannon: ha?
<cannon> like ya can with winrar?
<cannon> go up one folder
<jussi01> ark
<cannon> yep
<cannon> it's not "functional enough" :P
<jussi01> cannon: also, Please stop pinging me!
<cannon> lol
<cannon> i thought you was teasing earlier
<ren_> youtube vids still not working after download and install do I need to restart?
<jussi01> ren_: only restart firefox/konq
<jussi01> you shouldnt need a full restart
<cannon> can I use gnome apps on a kde environment?
<Jucato> (might have to "Scan for new plugins" in Konq)
<Jucato> cannon: sure
<ren_> I did open a new konk window still not working
<Jucato> ren_: in Konqueror, go to Settings menu -> Configure Konqueror -> at the left side, Plugins (near the bottom). click on the "Scan for new plugins" button
<Jucato> once it finished scanning, click Apply then OK
<faLUCE> Hi. how can I launch a process with realtime scheduler from command line?
<faLUCE> i've seen that it's possible to do that with the desktop klauncher
<ren_> thnx jucato
<ren_> ok lol now I have sound but still no video
<ren_> any ideas
<re-align> Hmm...
<jussi01> re-align: ?
<ren_> I also keep getting this "Could not commit changes - Adept Manager"
<re-align> I'm trying to open and compile a C++ project using KDevelop. It's a Qt3 project and KDevelop is asking me to specify the Qt3 directory (this directory needs an include subdirectory with qt.h in it).
<re-align> The problem is, I've searched my entire system for qt.h and can't find it.
<Jucato> re-align: install libqt3-mt-dev
<Jucato> ren_: hm.. sorry no idea about the flash problem
<ren_> that was for kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ren_> can I do it from terminal
<re-align> Thanks. Just needed to find the right package. :)
<Jucato> ren_: sure. close Adept and run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<ren_> ok thank you
<cannon> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<re-align> Also, Strigi doesn't seem to provide the same functionality that the Find Files/Folders feature from older versions of Kubuntu does as it's mostly limited to whatever directories you have it set to search (and have indexed).
<Jucato> strigi and find files/folders are 2 different apps w/ 2 different goals and 2 different ways of working. and strigi in KDE 3.5.x is, afaik, a bit dated and not working properly
<Jucato> (strigi is closer to locate/slocate than it is to find)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you know how to start searching and indexing in kde4?
<emilsedgh> i never saw a place to search, strigi:/ didnt seem to work
<Jucato> nooooope :)
<Jucato> um wait... there's a "strigiclient" I think
 * Jucato wants to play with strigi + nepomuk stuff next time
<re-align> Not sure what Kubuntu 7.10 uses by default, but there's no Find Files/Folders on my K Menu like in older versions...have to use Dolphin's find files/folders feature. :(
<cpk1> whats wrong with locate? updatedb doesnt take much time and you could always make it a nightly job or something
<emilsedgh> Jucato: its a Qt (not kde) app to stop and start deamon
<Jucato> and?
<Jucato> you asked for a way to start it in kde4. you didn't ask for a kde4 app :)
<emilsedgh> i asked for search, not deamon management
<Jucato> emilsedgh: there's search in there too
<emilsedgh> there is a start/stop strigi in nepomuk's kcm
<Jucato> cpk1: 1. updatedb does take time. 2. udpating doesn't happen real time. 3. afaik strigi does more than just index files and folders
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you might like this: http://web.archive.org/web/19981205010558/http://www.kde.org/index.html
<cannon> anybody installed wine ... am having troubles getting applications to install with it
<Jucato> cannon: #winehq people might be able to help
<cannon> ta
<_Angelus_> guys
<_Angelus_> somebody knows a space flight simulator for linux?
<_Angelus_> :p
<lodi> hi anyone familiar with openoffice calc?
<fat-head> i dont know if this is a kde thing but why is it that sometimes when i click and drag a folder indo another folder and click "move here" it dissapears from the existing folder and doesnt appear in the selected folder ?? gone from my hd ?
<fat-head> anyone ? ^^
<clau30_> fat-head: sorry, never heard of anything like that
<clau30_> very strange
<fat-head> bug ?
<clau30_> can you reproduce it? under what circumstances does it happen?
<clau30_> maybe hidden files/folders?
<meson10> My NetworkManager doesn turn up with any wireless results, but i can connect to a Network via the Command Line.
<SlimeyPete> meson10: if you have manually configured any wireless networks (via networkmanager or by editing /etc/network/interfaces) then networkmanager will not try to detect networks
<meson10> .. SlimeyPete: I want the GUI to do it... not by command line...
<meson10> SlimeyPete: how can i get that working??
<SlimeyPete> meson10: ok... do "sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces". If there are any wifi interfaces configured there, comment them out by putting a '#' in front of them.
<SlimeyPete> once you've done that and restarted networkmanager (or rebooted) it *should* detect wifi networks for you (if it doesn't then there is another problem)
<meson10> SlimeyPete: wifi interfaces? .. u mean any SSID's mentioned?
<meson10> SlimeyPete: iface wlan0 inet dhcp && another line says auto wlan0 .. something with this?
<SlimeyPete> meson10: for instance in mine there is "iface wifi0 inet dhcp". If you see anything like that, comment out the whole block at that point.
<meson10> SlimeyPete: done... and commented the " auto wlan0" as well
<meson10> SlimeyPete: what next ?
<meson10> SlimeyPete: got disconnected as soon got tthat done... :) and its working now.. Thnaks
<meson10> Thnak you*
<DiKeert> Hi, all, how can I to configure my aterm? I created .Xdefaults file and wrote commands into this file, but aterm still not working =(
<XerXesX> when will kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron be released?
<ncfi1013> i have my harddrive icons on my desktop. is it ok to delete them to the recycle bin without losing any info? if not, what do i do?
<servettas> hi everone i have a printer on my server kinika minolta 1611 and i need driver about this can anyone help me please
<noaXess> where can i change the default display manager.. have installed ubuntu-desktop and now gdm is the default dm.. but for testing i want to get back kdm.. thanks
<Apple_Cat> did you remove KDE, or do you still have them both installed ?
<noaXess> Apple_Cat: both installed
<acemo> what packages do i need to install to be able to develop with qt?
<icewaterman> how does ubuntu on amd64 allow for 3d acceleration on both 64 and 32-bit applications? they both need different drivers. but i have to set the location of the drivers manually for 32-bit apps. is there any way to do that automatically for all 32-bit apps?
<Apple_Cat> and there isn't the option when you log in ?
<icewaterman> without losing 3d acceleration on 64bit apps of course
<Apple_Cat> noaXess:there should be the option to chose kde or gnome when you log in, or do you want to just use kde and get rid of gnome ?
<noaXess> Apple_Cat:  ok.. thats only the dektop i can select, before login.. but the display manager should be changed also anywhere
<Apple_Cat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<noaXess> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<acemo> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<noaXess> Apple_Cat: jep thats it :) tal.. thanks a lot :)
<acemo> !qt4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Apple_Cat> np : )
<Stilo> Hi! Does anybody know the program affinity?
<Stilo> or affinity-search
<ncfi1013> hi im new to kubuntu is there anybody that can tell me how to hide my mounted harddrives that are on my desktop?
<matt1728> unmount them?
<muesli_> matt1728: that's not exactly the same as hiding
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: right click on the desktop, configure desktop, behavior lefttab, device icons tab, uncheck any kind that you don't want to have shown on the desktop
<muesli_> ncfi1013: you can disable those devices in kcontrol, or when you right click the desktop -> configure desktop
<ncfi1013> now where do i go to put the min, max, and close buttons back in the upper right corner of each window i open?
<fat-head> i am having trouble with kdm theme manager, when i click administrator mode nothing happens
<ncfi1013> or how do make it to where i can move the windows around the screen in just the default way?
<fat-head> anyone can help me ? ^
 * dwidmann prepares to reboot into Hardy
<dwidmann> fat-head, well, more than one way to get there .... "kdesudo kcontrol"
<fat-head> and when i try to run kcontrol in root so i can edit the theme manager settings i get /var/tmp/kdecache-xxx" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<dwidmann> That shouldn't be a fatal error .... or is it?
<ncfi1013> for example, this konversation irc window is just stuck in the upper left corner of my monitor and i can't move it anywhere or close it unless i go to file>quit
<ncfi1013> i can't even maximize it to fit the monitor screen
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: that's odd, what did you change?
<dwidmann> I'm assuming the entire title bar is gone?
<Stilo> When i want to start affinity i get the error segmentation fault. What does that mean?
<Stilo> (affinity:30192): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_theme_load_icon: assertion `error == NULL || *error == NULL' failed
<ncfi1013> i don't really know, but i went back into system settings and defaulted everthing that i thought was the problem
<Stilo> and then comes "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<ncfi1013> after doing that do i need to restart kubuntu?
<dwidmann> Stilo: Means it crashed.
<ncfi1013> ...for all the changes to take effect?
<wesley> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: shouldn't need to, but restarting kde may help
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: ie: log out, log back in
<ncfi1013> well i'll do it and see then i'll get back to you on this
<dwidmann> Stilo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<ncfi1013> well i'm back and i still can't move the irc window or min/max it
<fat-head> what is a valid kde theme archive ?? .kth ???
<ncfi1013> what i went back and defaulted was appearance, desktop, window display, keyboard and mouse, and monitor and display in system settings
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: It is a regular kde session right? Not a compiz or beryl session?
<ncfi1013> oh i did make a few changes in compiz-fusion
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: well, I believe you've probably found your problem.
<ncfi1013> should i go back and default them too?
<dwidmann> ues
<dwidmann> **yes
<ncfi1013> alright will do
<fat-head> anyone help me ? ^
<dwidmann> fat-head: sounds valid .... but I haven't touched a kdm theme in over a year .... can't remember
<fat-head> :S k
<ncfi1013> the max, min, and close buttons are back but i cant get compiz to open after trying 3 or 4 times
<ncfi1013> and now they're gone again
<nosrednaekim> ncfi1013: join #compiz-fusion
<ncfi1013> pastebin? what's that?
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dwidmann> :( KDE4 seems to definitely be on the slow side of things
<Apple_Cat> how can i disable katapult? just comment it out of a start up script somewhere ?
<dwidmann> apple_cat, just close it (alt + space, ctrl + c), then save your session.
<AQ_LIVE> anyone here who can help me with my soundcard?
<AQ_LIVE> ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: I have one of those. I've never managed to make it work. I've heard that the latest ALSA works with it though.
<AQ_LIVE> and how do I get taht and how do I install it?
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: you can get it from alsa-project.org.    You have to compile from source. Personally I'm just going to wait and see if Hardy fixes the problem.
<AQ_LIVE> and how do I compile from source?
<blackwaltz> SlimeyPete: If you have the time and bandwidth, why not give hardy a try now? ........ seems to be working relatively okay for me so far.
<SlimeyPete> AQ_LIVE: the method changes according to what you're compiling. I haven't compiled ALSA recently so can't remember. It'll be something along the lines of "install kernel headers, run ./configure, run make, run make install"
<SlimeyPete> blackwaltz: I would, but I use this box for work so I don't want to break it.
<blackwaltz> SlimeyPete: Yeah, breaking that might be a problem.
<SlimeyPete> I do need to reinstall another box soon so I will probably whack Hardy on that one.
<SlimeyPete> 'cos Gutsy committed suicide for reasons as yet unknown ;)
<blackwaltz> Gutsy seemed good at that.\
<SlimeyPete> yeah... stability still isn't one of Ubuntu's strong points, unfortunately. Hopefully Hardy will improve on that.
<blackwaltz> SlimeyPete: yeah ..... my laptop had been crashing a lot lately ;..... so I decided to Upgrade to hardy on a whim. (How much worse could it be, right? .... better than hard powering off at any rate)
<SlimeyPete> heh, yeah.
<blackwaltz> in fact, I just did that 20 minutes ago
 * ActionParsnip is downloading hardy now
<arriesp> hi
<ActionParsnip> sup arriesp
<akhil_> hi
<akhil_> I'm getting very low sound in both ubuntu and kubuntu
<akhil_> how to fix this low sound issue?
<ActionParsnip> akhil_, crank your mixer
<akhil_> crank?
<ActionParsnip> akhil_, pull all the sliders up
<akhil_> how to do that?
<akhil_> me a noob
<akhil_> it's already in max
<akhil_> i mean volume control slider
<akhil_> thanx ..it worked
<akhil_> wow..amazing sound
<Dr_willis> Crank it up to 11! :)
<ActionParsnip> akhil_, sweet move dude
 * ActionParsnip widdles on his air guitar
<Dr_willis> !ohmy | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> all this cranking, and  sliding and widdleing! thats  just not right! :P
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, you ever seen anyone do a fiddly solo on a guitar?
<ActionParsnip> thats widdling
<Dr_willis> *fiddly*!
 * Dr_willis covers his ears and eyes
<crashhandler> can i join?
<ActionParsnip> crashhandler, sure!
<crashhandler> why so happy here?
<ActionParsnip> cos everything is working :)
<Dr_willis> we are getting down and fiddly! :)
<genii> Fiddly and widdling
<crashhandler> there are so many people not happy @ #ubuntu! but here is different
<crashhandler> hu-hu
<akhil_> I had earlier installed linux and usually I remove it within a month
<akhil_> this time i had determined..no matter how tough it is..i'm gonna use this linux stuff
<crashhandler> yesterday ive removed my pclinuxos and installed ubuntu.
<akhil_> pissed off with vista
<ActionParsnip> alain_, vista is garbage
<crashhandler> but i found gnome is too ...And i installed kde env.
<akhil_> yep
<ActionParsnip> yeah I dont like gnome
<akhil_> kde is cool
<akhil_> but my kopete is in trouble
<akhil_> no option for reconnect
<akhil_> forced to use pidgin
<Apple_Cat> under session manager , applications to be excluded from sessions; write the application name, or the absolute path? how are arguments separated ?
<genii> comma separated
<ActionParsnip> akhil_, i always use pidgin
<ActionParsnip> akhil_, make sure you uninstall kopete if you arent using it
<Apple_Cat> oki ,thanks for that genii : )
<akhil_> i want to use it..but unable to use it . :)
<Apple_Cat> so "Session Manager" is just a frontend for KSMServer ?
<Apple_Cat> and .desktop files under /usr/share will show what processes are started at login ?
<Pyriel> what's wrong with my webcam when it says, "could not connect to video device (dev 0/????)
<Pyriel> something like that
<Pyriel> pls help me
<Pyriel> if you know
<crashhandler> how can i browse on internet and possibly install kdm theme in one click (a-la synaptic)? any recommendation/.?
<Pyriel> i dont know with camorama
<Pyriel> it says could not connect to video device
<nosrednaekim> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<Pyriel> nosrednaekim: can you help me?
<Apple_Cat> eek i think i got that .desktop thing wrong, i just read what the katapult.desktop had in it , and it didn't seem to have much to do with starting it at login
<Apple_Cat> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pyriel> thanks
<Pyriel> iiih iiih abreunussi
<Apple_Cat> np
<bab> Hi, I want to use my HDD as host drive. I've a Linux system and want to start Windows XP in qemu. WinXP is on the same HDD and on boot of qemu there will be an error 17 by grub. What can I do?
<nosrednaekim> bab: I don't think you can di it if its on the same HD
<titanix88> is there any way to configure the clock to 12 hour clock? :((
<Jucato> titanix88: right-click on the clock -> Date and Time format
<titanix88> Jucato: thanku. :)
<Apple_Cat> what path is the $KDEDIR/ ?
<emilsedgh> Apple_Cat: echo $KDEDIR
<francesco_> hello...i have a biggggggg problem. today i've istalled kubuntu, but the login screen appears characterized by huge fonts, how can i reduce those ones???
<Apple_Cat> wait.... i found it *facepalm*, mm i tried echo $KDEDIR but there was no output
<Apple_Cat> francesco_: is everything big, or just the fonts ?
<francesco_> the fonts
<Apple_Cat> kde just happened to be in ~./kde
<emilsedgh> Apple_Cat: you tried echo $KDEDIR in terminal and there was no output?
<emilsedgh> Apple_Cat: ~/.kde is $KDEHOME or something like that, KDEDIR is usually /usr
<Apple_Cat> well not no output, but just a newline
<emilsedgh> then $KDEDIR is not set
<titanix88> emilsedgh: i tried that too. no output for me as well.
<Jucato> $KDEDIR is almost never set by distros.
<Jucato> (binary distros, that is...)
<Apple_Cat> the reason i wanted to know was because of this site about KSMServer http://www.fruitsalad.org/people/phil/kde/userguide-tng/ksmserver.html, but apparently they were talking about the KDEHOME dir as the files match up
<francesco_> the fonts are so big that i cannot select and read anything
<emilsedgh> oh, i havent kubuntu packages, sorry
<Jucato> Apple_Cat: "kde-config --prefix"
<Jucato> Apple_Cat: $KDEHOME is almost always ~/.kde except in the case of KDE 4, where it is sometimes ~/.kde4
<emilsedgh> yeah, i was going to say it
<Jucato> Apple_Cat: in Kubuntu's case, $KDEDIR = /usr. $KDEHOME (for KDE3) is ~/.kde/
<Jucato> that translate to /usr/share/autostart and ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Apple_Cat> thanks Jucato and emilsedgh : )
<Jucato> ah, it seems "kde-config --localprefix" gives you $KDEHOME
<michal_> zdar:)
<Apple_Cat> so .desktop files in /usr/share/Autostart will run for every kde login, and .desktop files in ~/.kde/Autostart will only start for the owner of the home directory they are in ?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> er.. /usr/share/autostart/ not Autostart/
<Jucato> (case sensitive)
<Jucato> one is "global"/system wide, the other is local/per-user
<Apple_Cat> oops ,so it is autostart rather than Autostart
 * Jucato nods
<Apple_Cat> thanks that makes things a lot clearer now ^.^
<PommesDieFritte> Hiho!
<titanix88> sometimes my network interface gets named "eth1" instead of "eth0". whats the prob?
<titanix88> it gives me headache as my mac changing script is written with "eth0"
<Aw0L> what's the name of that CPU Throttling/Battery monitor app that's installed by default and sits in the tray?
<llutz> Aw0L: you mean" guidance-power-manager"?
<titanix88> i have a "celeron inside" cpu. Why cant i scale my processor freqency?
<Pyriel> does logitech quickcam 8.3.0 (windows drivers) work for ubuntu camorama? it says "could not connect to video device"?
<titanix88> i can downgrade it in windows with a gigabyte's utility.
<Aw0L> llutz, I don't know?  I don't have kubuntu installed at the moment - thanks
<titanix88> guys...it's funny that i an downgrade my celeron 1.6 cpu so that it consumes only 83% power. :s
<titanix88> *can
<genii> titanix88: What does: grep stepping /proc/cpuinfo               show?
<titanix88> genii: stepping        : 1
<wolas> Hello
<genii> titanix88: Then it doesn't support scaling
<wolas> i need help with amarok
<wolas> who know about sqlite config i m movin from debian etch to kubuntu
<titanix88> genii: in linux?
<wolas> and i want to have my amarok database same as in debian
<genii> titanix88: At all
<wolas> when i simply copy amarok settings it is no good :)
<titanix88> genii: it sure does in windows with a mb vendors utility. It can be scaled in five steps.
<wolas> i know somewhere are sqlite passwords or something like that which need to be same as in debian
<wolas> anyone have ideas?
<francisco_f_r> ñ
<genii> titanix88: This is a feature of the motherboard bios to ignore the fixed ratio of the cpu. The cpu you have natively does not support scaling.
<genii> bah he left already
<genii> wolas: I assume you've paid the $2000 US for the Encryption Extensions then?
<Apple_Cat> how do .desktop files in other directories differ from those in the autostart directory ? when looking in /usr/share/autostart there is no katapult.desktop, but there is one in the /usr/share/applications/kde/ directory
<Jucato> Apple_Cat: katapult isn't autostarted through /usr/share/autostart/ but through KDE's session management (saved when you logout by default)
<Jucato> Apple_Cat: .desktop files are a cross-desktop (works across GNOME, KDE, etc... standardized by freedesktop.org) way of describing/defining things and directories
<Apple_Cat> hrm, I thought KDE's session manager == KSMServer, which runs the files in the two autostart directories ?
<Jucato> um. no...
<Jucato> there's manual autostarting and there's session management... different things
<Apple_Cat> manual autostarting = autostarting directories, and session manager is a different thing
<Jucato> yeah
 * arriesp xao
<Apple_Cat> is there some documentation on session management anywhere?
<frank_the_tank> hello guys
<Jucato> Apple_Cat: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager -> Help button :)
<frank_the_tank> ??? was tht for me?
<Jucato> Apple_Cat: there's something in http://docs.kde.org/kde3/en/kdebase/userguide/index.html but my internet is slooow tonight so I can't be specific
<frank_the_tank> so not for me then...
<genii> Apple_Cat: Also http://techbase.kde.org/SysAdmin/Startup
<frank_the_tank> i got a question: since yesterday evening my samba-network client cannot enter the network and show the shared data from other pcs.. ist there some kind of firewall in kubuntu that i accidentally activated?
<Apple_Cat> great, thanks ^-^. I'm off now, thanks for all the help
<dwidmann> wow, my lag says 23s ..... that's the worst I've seen yet.
<dwidmann> ah, finally dropped to 1s .... that's better
<frank_the_tank>  i got a question: since yesterday evening my samba-network client cannot enter the network and show the shared data from other pcs.. ist there some kind of firewall in kubuntu that i accidentally activated?
<dwidmann> frank_the_tank: probably something else happened, I doubt it was that
<frank_the_tank> ok, so what do you think did happen?
<BluesKaj> howdy all
 * genii slides BluesKaj a large coffee
 * BluesKaj accepts with thanks :)
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm on mint tea, stomach unsettled today
<BluesKaj> bummer, genii
<cies> i want to install any kde4-dbg libs to produce meanigful backtraces
<cies> i tried, but now i get:
<cies> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cies>   kde4libs-dbg: Depends: kdelibs5 (= 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu2~gutsy1~ppa1) but 4:4.0.2-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2 is installed and it is kept back.
<cies> when i do an apt upgrade
<cies> anyone some idea?
<BluesKaj> cies, kde4 installed
<BluesKaj> ?
<Jucato> cies: #kubuntu-kde4 please
<biopod> I've made such a mess, first i installed kde4, then somehow removed kde3, and now made another mistake, i wanted to try some gnome, so i just apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, gnome runs very bad and slow... back to kde4, firefox keep crashin, of course i tried to re-install it, but some how only the remove part work...
<wolas> pro :D
<biopod> some times i think that I should not be dealing with linux at all, and just stay with XP or something.
<wolas> try removing configs
<biopod> wolas: from where?
<wolas> ./home
<biopod> wolas: and of which program..
<wolas> if i were you i just make fresh install
<biopod> wolas: wouldnt I be losing everything I made so far?
<wolas> i dont know how far u are ;) bacup what is important for you
<biopod> i'm with the same install for more then 4 months, so I'm pretty "invested" in my HD.
<cies> BluesKaj: yes k4 installed
<cies> Jucato: i repost it there
<BluesKaj> cies, then go to #kubuntu-kde4
<BluesKaj> err join
<fat-head> where does kde theme-manager keep ot themes ?
<fat-head> its*
<Jucato> .kth files? in ~/.kde/share/apps/kthememanager/
<fat-head> thnx
<BluesKaj> hey Jucato , I'd like the pyTivo server script to start automatically at login ,like apps I have autostart, except pyTivo.py is a cli app. Where and how would I do that ?
<Jucato> ~/.kde/Autostart/ or ~/.kde/env/
<Jucato> either will do
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: make a file that has two lines in it first is "#!/bin/bash"
<nosrednaekim> second is "python path/to/pyTivo.py"
 * Jucato would find it strange for a python script to start with #!/bin/bash :P
<nosrednaekim> and then chmox +x it
<Jucato> as long as the python script is executable (and with the write shebang)  it should work without needing a bash script to run it
<BluesKaj> yes nosrednaekim i noticed that trying some advice previously and wasn't sure if that was the right command
<BluesKaj> shebang ?
 * Jucato might be wrong though. can't test right now
<Jucato> the #!/foo at the start of scripts
<Jucato> bash and/or python scripts
<SlimeyPete> any kind of script, really
<BluesKaj> yes i run the script in the cli to start it "~pyTivo ./pyTivo.py"
<ScorpKing> just run locate .sh and look at example scripts
<ScorpKing> or .pl even
<Jucato> (or "python ./pyTivo.py")
<ScorpKing> ah yes. true..
<Jucato> BluesKaj: try it without the bash script that calls it. make sure that the python script is executable (chmod +x)
<Jucato> if that doesn't work, try nosrednaekim's method
<ScorpKing> how can i put a label on say /dev/sda1 so it mounts to /media/<label> instead of /media/disk ?
<llutz> ScorpKing:check  e2label
<ScorpKing> llutz: thanks
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato, nosrednaekim , this is what the /.kde/env/pyTivo.py file looks like : http://www.pastebin.ca/949039
<Jucato> BluesKaj: ~/.kde not /.kde right?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'm confused... 1. you have a ~/.kde/env/pyTivo.py file that is a bash script. 2. what is ~pyTivo in line 3 for?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, it's the script start command
<BluesKaj> Jucato, the command I used is , "kdesudo konqueror ~/.kde/env/" ,in the run command
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I should drop line 3 ?
<julie> how do I check which kubuntu version this is? (2.6.20 kernel) and where is the upgrade guide
<Jucato> BluesKaj: why do you need to use kdesudo to run konqueror? ~/.kde/ is in *your* home
<Jucato> !version | julie
<akhil_> is there any kde-theme manager like stuff where i can change themes?
<ubotu> julie: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Jucato> !changethemes | akhil_
<ubotu> akhil_: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<|Dreams|> is there any way to split a wmv hd movie into two parts in linux?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'm not even sure why line 3 is there or what it does
<julie> running 7.04. 7.0.7 or  something is latest stable right?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I don't understand> How else do I access ~/.kde/env/ ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: like any other directory in your $HOME... like you would access ~/.kde/share/config or ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> in fact, you can just use ~/.kde/Autostart
<genii> julie: 7.10 (Gutsy) is latest stable, yes. The kernel for it should be 2.6.22   You may have 7.04 (Feisty)    to check:  cat /etc/issue       or: lsb_release -a
<julie> yeah I have 7.04
<genii> julie: Notes/ingo for upgrading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<genii> *info
<unimatrix> any krusader developers here?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, but you're still using the run command box for those entries, right ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: why are you using run command? I'm confused
<julie> I'm looking at it and I don't see an update manager... what's the command to run?
<Jucato> unimatrix: try #krusader if they have a channel or try their mailing list
<unimatrix> Juncao, the channel is empty, but maybe the mailing list isn't a bad idea.. thx
<BluesKaj> so am I , Jucato where else would i enter the text  ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: ~/.kde/env/ is a directory, not a file
<Jucato> you put the scripts or programs inside that directory, like you would in the ~/.kde/Autostart/ directory
<BluesKaj> yeah, so ?
<Jucato> so? make a script (kwrite, kate, whatever). save it. make it executable (chmod +x or just right-click on the file), then put it in the ~/.kde/env/ or ~/.kde/Autostart directory
<vad> somebody knows something about pykde4 packages?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I went into the dir and created a text file ..so i used the run box with permissions , what's wrong with that ?
<vad> now they are broken...
<genii> julie: http://tinyurl.com/32785o has kubuntu-specific instructions. The link from there also has screenshots
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'm really confused. not understanding you at all. can you tell me step by step how you "used the run box with permissions"?
<kristjan_> hi, how do I cancel apt-get update? the server is down
<Jucato> Ctrl+C
<kristjan_> thanks
<BluesKaj> Jucato, Alt+F2 , kdesudo konqueror ~/.kde/env/, then i created a text file and typed in the text
<Jucato> BluesKaj: my earlier question was why you had to run konqueror as root actually...
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato , what are the steps you would take ?
<julie> yeah it said it couldn't verify the upgrade tool... now it's supposedly downloading it and verifying it...
<Jucato> anyway... other than 1. it's a bash script, so it shouldn't be ending in .py and 2. line #3 looks weird., you could give it a try
<Jucato> BluesKaj: regular Konqueror, type in ~/.kde/env/ in the location. right-click Create New -> Text File etc. etc.
<BluesKaj> run as root is force of habit , cuz i'm not sure where permissions are required and where thy're not when dealing with konq
<SQLDarkly> I just added a 500GB HD in my kubuntu box. It is failing to mount because its NTFS... How can I format this in kubuntu
<Jucato> BluesKaj: clue.. whenever you're dealing with anything at your $HOME, you don't need to be root/sudo
<BluesKaj> Jucato, yeah, ok ~/  ..I think I've got it now
<Jucato> BluesKaj: in fact, running as root when you're not supposed to might give you permissions problem with whatever you create in that Konqueror running as root
<SQLDarkly> exact error is "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<BluesKaj> Jucato, ok I'll do it without permissions :)
<Jucato> BluesKaj: in fact, if you created that file in a kdesu konqueror window, that file will belong to root, even if it is in your home directory. which is not something you want
<genii> SQLDarkly: You want to use it as ntfs or to format the drive into ext filesystem for use on linux?
<SQLDarkly> ext for use with linux... this type of setup still shares with windows if im not mistaken
<BluesKaj> Jucato, ok I've deleted the orignal text file that I created with kdesudo and followed your instructions. Now , does the "textfile name" matter ?
<Jucato> hm.. not really, but just to avoid confusion, since it's a shell script, use .sh instead of .py for the file name
<genii> SQLDarkly: You will need on the Windows side an ext filesystem driver, but yes. So if you know the /dev name:      sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/<the-dev-name-goes-here>
<BluesKaj> ok , Jucato thx :)
<genii> SQLDarkly: The ext filesystem driver for windows can be found at http://www.fs-driver.org/
<SQLDarkly> ah thnk you
<genii> SQLDarkly: np
<dwidmann> Hm, could someone give me their keyboard config (Non-evdev, i'm checking if that's the problem...)
<genii> dwidmann: Desktop or laptop?
<dwidmann> laptop, with another keyboard attached (usb)
<dwidmann> the keymap is absolutely nuts right now
<dwidmann> of course, the laptop keyboard still works fine
<limbeaux> is there a kubuntu package that will act in the same fashion as ms remote installation services?  i would like to be able to distribute linux and windows desktops
<nosrednaekim> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<yao_ziyuan> my video card is ati radeon 9200 with 3d acceleration,
<yao_ziyuan> it seems kubuntu can't exactly drive it
<genii> dwidmann: Remind me which file again :) Something in /usr/share/X11/xkb/ ? Or other to do with console-data
<yao_ziyuan> for example, it seems to underestimate my video RAM
<dwidmann> genii: ?? ... I was just going to change from evdev and see if it behaved afterwords .... but I guess I could check that file
<dwidmann> genii: Just as soon as I find out which one(s) you're talking about
 * dwidmann goes to get more coffee
<genii> Hmm
<julie_> seems I don't have enough space on / to do the upgrade I have the extra space on /home is there  anywhere that I could symlink to a new dir in /home for the upgrade to gutsy
<dwidmann> home is pause, up is print, pgup is keypaddivide?, pgdown is menu, end is super_l, left is alt_r, right is unassigned,  ............ and I'm sure I've got more problems with it than that genii, like the keys those are supposed to be assigned to
<sivaji> julie_ i think its better to go for fresh installation only then you can experience the power of gutsy
<genii> dwidmann: I would suggest sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<sivaji> genii hi
<julie_> pain in the arse. I hate this n00buntu crap
<nosrednaekim> julie_: how large is your / partition?
 * genii slides sivaji a coffee
 * sivaji thanks dude
 * sivaji ksivaji
<nosrednaekim> genii: apparently you have no been reduced to "dude"
<julie_> 4.6G
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: you've never seen the big lewboski?
<julie_> 3.3G used
<genii> nosrednaekim: Heh :)
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: I've heard the story, but no
<julie_> svaji why? will the new installer change something that just following an upgrade won't
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: find a DVD of it... now
<nosrednaekim> julie_: try an "sudo apt-get clean" and see how much space you have left
<ksivaji> julie_ i found fresh installation works faster than upgrading
<julie_> nosrednaekim might be enough lets check.
<dwidmann> genii: I'll try it, though like I said, the laptop keyboard works ... only the usb one acts funny
<julie_> ksivaji you mean linux runs faster or the install goes faster
<ksivaji> julie_ linux runs faster
<nosrednaekim> ksivaji: not when you add all the applications back on
<julie_> ksivaji theoretically an upgrade should clean the system right. unfortunately most linux's don't
<nzk> Are there any countdown applications in existance for Linux?
<dwidmann> genii: hm, that's odd, and might explain a few things, console-data isn't even installed :O
<Kaevik> I was updating things, and adept kept saying another copy was running or another package manager was, so I restarted now grub can't locate any file to boot -.-;
<ksivaji> julie_ you are correct
<Kaevik> Error 15: File not found
<julie_> *curses* still need 111M of space
<nosrednaekim> Kaevik: you need to boot a liveCD, chroot into your linux installation and apt-get install a new kernel
<Kaevik> o.o
<dwidmann> genii: what a strange dist-upgrade to hardy this has been
<Kaevik> so Adept destroyed the kernal? -.-;
<nosrednaekim> Kaevik: it didn't install it correctly, and you rebooted == not good
 * genii hums "What a Long Strange Trip It's Been" 
<SQLDarkly> whats a good ftp server for kubutnu
<Kaevik> it was trying to update itself
<dwidmann> Kaevik: probably an installation of a kernel image failed ..... you can chroot in to install the linux-image from a liveCD though.
<ksivaji> SQLDarkly filezilla
<Kaevik> I was updating adept
<SQLDarkly> filezilla server is windows only
<SQLDarkly> filezilla client is *nix
<dwidmann> SQLDarkly: depends what good is ... I tried pureftpd the other day, not secure at all, but required zero configuration
<ksivaji> SQLDarkly sorry
<nosrednaekim> Kaevik: apparently you updated the kernel too.... do you only have one kernel option in grub?
<ksivaji> i was bit excited
<SQLDarkly> ;)
<ksivaji> can i upgrade to hardy 8.04 now itself is it possible ?
<julie_> this should be fun... moving a hot /var to home :P
<dwidmann> ksivaji: yes, it's possible, just change your /etc/apt/sources.list to say hardy instead of gutsy, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<dwidmann> **dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> uhh.... dist-upgrade
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ksivaji> dwidmann nosrednaekim is there any risk in that ?
<nosrednaekim> ksivaji: of course.... its still beta (and even with fial there is risk)
<nosrednaekim> back up before you do it
<dwidmann> ksivaji: sure, it's a development version of an operating system, heck, it might not even work
<nosrednaekim> but if you have a separate /home, you should be fine.
<ksivaji> nosrednaekim no i dont have  a separate /home,
 * ksivaji leaves that 
<dwidmann> overall hardy has been more stable for me thatn gutsy though, if tha'ts any reassurance ksivaji.
<dwidmann> ksivaji: might be a good idea to have one in the future eh?
<ksivaji> dwidmann ok i will do in  future
<dwidmann> Beyond me why ubuntu's guided options don't default to having a seperate home anyway ...
<ksivaji> i have a generl question which programming language is better(will be useful if i learn ) python or php
<dwidmann> php is very useful for web scripting .... python is very useful for everything else
<emilsedgh> php still rulez the web
<Trollinator> php is good for nothing
<Trollinator> python is better for everything
<ksivaji> Trollinator dwidmann ok :D
<emilsedgh> maybe
<julie_> well moving /var worked ln -s ftw
<kaminix> HE-AAC 5.1. I only get sound out of my left speaker using libfaad to decode it. Any solutions?
<ksivaji> kaminix test your speakers
<dwidmann> If only speaker setup in Linux could be dirt easy ....... :(
<julie_> can anyone tell me what package is needed for this wifi card
<julie_> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<dwidmann> julie_: should be built into the kernel
<dwidmann> Use the iwl3945 module or ipw3945 module .....
<dwidmann> (for me iwl3945 has worked better)
<julie_> funny it doesn't seem to just work on feisty... one of the reasons I'm upgrading... maybe it's not on (I hate laptops)
<julie_> is wpa_supplicant installed by default
<SQLDarkly> i mounted a drive on an incorrect mount point and im getting error 15 when booting
<SQLDarkly> i hit e for grub boot commands hd reads 0,0
<dwidmann> julie_: I would create a file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist_wireless and add this line to it "blacklist ipw3945" and add this line to /etc/modules "iwl3945", then reboot and see if it behaves
<root> como estas
<SQLDarkly> that is right although my main drive is a sata and i odnt think sata mounts on hd
<dwidmann> SQLDarkly: try changing it around
<dwidmann> SQLDarkly: and hd(x,x) is where SATA shows up, which drive is and/or should be read first, I don't know, but try changing the number
<julie_> welling turning the wireless on has helped :P
<julie_> this isn't my laptop :P
<dwidmann> julie_: d`oh
<RunicP> anyone know the default mount point of a sata drive?
<flipstar> probably in /media/sdx
<julie_> all drives should be on /dev/sd(x)
<RunicP> Yes I know let me rephrase. How is it typed like hd0,0?
<RunicP> I need to modify GRUB to boot on that drive
<flipstar> hd0,0 is first drive, first partition
<julie_> what sdx is it? hda hdb?
<RunicP> I refuse to reinstall kubuntu over a mount point problem
<julie_> err.. sda sdb
<julie_> or should I say sda1 sda2
<flipstar> julie_: sata uses sd(x) instead of ide hd(x)
<Jucato> but the latest kernel has all switched to using sda even for non-sata
<RunicP> flipstar so would i make the grub command (sd0,0)
<flipstar> RunicP: no..still hd0,0 in grub
<dwidmann> Check your /boot/grub/device.map file to see which drive is which in grub
<RunicP> i cannot get to the CLI
<llutz> use grub-shell "find" command to identify partition containing /boot/grub/stage1
<julie_> flipstar yes yes I know... typo I think I corrected myself and even I mentioned that earlier
<dwidmann> RunicP, chroot into the partition then, if you want to (ie: sudo mkdir /media/sda1; sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/sda1; sudo chroot /media/sda1)
<julie_> I hate n00buntu's over-reliance on sudo
<RunicP> I need to use a live cd to get to the CLI then
<Jucato> julie_: there's "sudo -i"
<Jucato> (for instances where you want to use "su -")
<dwidmann> julie_: My computers probably could be used by someone else, and I have a tendency of leaving my shells opened ..... so sudo it is, lest I'll forget to de-root myself .....
<julie_> jucato how is that different that sudo su -
<dwidmann> julie: shouldn't be, but it's less letters to type
<Jucato> julie_: the difference is that there is no root account (or rather disabled) to su - into... "su -" there is just an illusion :P
<julie_> dwidmann there is that... but I recall being told ubuntu could have problems with having a root user
<dwidmann> sudo -i = full root environment, sudo -s = not so full root environment(ie; echo $USER != root)
<julie_> well thanks for the tip
<Jucato> sudo -i = "su -", sudo -s = (plain) "su" iirc
<dwidmann> Jucato: it's definitely there, just it's password is set to an impossible value.
<Jucato> dwidmann: hence the "(or rather disabled)"
<dwidmann> I must have read over that, I'm good at doing that, especially where there's caffeine involved
<julie_> my other main complaint about *buntu is by default /home doesn't have it's own partition... *buntu would be so much smarter to recommend it on it's own partition install
<RunicP> i booted using the live cd. will kcontrol modify the kubuntu setup that is installed since im using livecd?
<dwidmann> julie_: I'm with you on that
<Odd-rationale> julie_: that is being planned
<flipstar> RunicP: yes..sure but only for the currect session
<flipstar> *current, until you restart
<Jucato> RunicP: only for that Live CD, not for your installed system. and as flipstar said, only for that session. rebooting resets it
<julie_> odd-rationale about time
<dwidmann> Odd-rationale: any spec/blueprint for it? I'm curious to see how they'll lay it out
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: let me get it...
<RunicP> how can I access the CLI then?
<RunicP> I cannot get past Grub
<flipstar> kmenu>system>konsole .. ?
<julie_> runicp grub has it's own cli
<RunicP> yes normally. But I cannot boot into my installed system
<RunicP> only into live cd
<julie_> you can edit the lines when you are in grub
<julie_> I think the e key
<julie_> what error does grub give you
<julie_> exactly
<RunicP> error 15 : file not dound
<RunicP> found
<RunicP> this happened after I mounted a 500gb IDE
<julie_> moment
<RunicP> So I know its a mounting issue. Can you have a master IDE and Master SATA in KDE?
<julie_> runicp yes
<Odd-rationale> dwidmann: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendSeparateHome
<Kaevik> I am getting the same error after a somewhat failed adept version update.
<julie_> runicp can you pastebin the copy of your fstab that you are trying to boot so I can see what drive /boot is on?
<dwidmann> thanks Odd-rationale
<RunicP> yes
<julie_> runicp here's a good grub error guide  ttp://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml
<RunicP> how can I get to /etc/fstab if I cannot access a command line. I tried at GRUB command line however VI or Nano does not work
 * xenoterracide == julie_ the kubuntu system rebooted
<dwidmann> RunicP: I would boot with the livecd, then mount the partition and edit it from within the live environment
<RunicP> I was just told that the live session would reset my changes
<dwidmann> RunicP: even easier if you've got a knoppix live cd, it puts all of the partitions on the desktop and lets you mount them from there automatically when you try to access it.
<RunicP> is that inaccurate?
<dwidmann> RunicP: umm, sounds inaccurate to me.
<xenoterracide> yeah you have to boot to linux to read fstab... grub editor just edits grub stuff... and it only does so in memory (e.g. you would still have to fix it once you are booted).
<xenoterracide> and I assume fstab is correct where grub is not
<dwidmann> RunicP: you can edit pretty much anything from within the live environment, but you'll have to mount the partition(s) for your linux install first
<RunicP> understood
<xenoterracide> why must the kde4 build take so long..
<dwidmann> in your linux install, /boot/grub/device.map is what grub thinks the drives are. (ie: my /boot/grub/device.map says this: "(hd0) /dev/sda")
<dwidmann> in your linux install, /boot/grub/menu.lst is the file that tells ubuntu where your bootable kernels are
<dwidmann> xenoterracide: think its slow to build, it feels like it runs even slower :(
<xenoterracide> dwidmann? really? never had that problem in opensuse beta was buggy. 4.0.1 was less buggy
<xenoterracide> supposedly 4.x uses less memory than 3.5 (hasn't tested that)
<dwidmann> xenoterracide: well, start up speed sucks, and there's massive lag between doing certain things ..... certainly plenty of bugs in which the applications decide to disappear, but the general speed is decent, although not as fast as kde3
<dwidmann> xenoterracide: I think I'll be waiting til KDE 4.2 or so til I switch
<xenoterracide> lol... I'm going to do a full switch around 4.1.1 but I volunteered to help with amarok2 therefore I need a trunk build of kde4
<Kaevik> hmmm I put a live cd in now I have a cli "(Initramfs)"
<dwidmann> xenoterracide: what sort of help were they looking for?
<olie> my boot screen dosent come up
<xenoterracide> I offered sql help... 'cause I think I know sql and there past sql has been so so...
<dwidmann> Kaevik: that's no fun
<xenoterracide> buthere is an amarok help wanted page somewhere
<dwidmann> Kaevik: try switching on safe graphics mode
<dwidmann> xenoterracide: maybe google knows
 * dwidmann asks google
<xenoterracide> is kaevik runic?
<RunicP> Well my device.map is correct. /dev/sda
<RunicP> no im runic
<xenoterracide> k... was confused what does menu.list say
<xenoterracide> menu.lst
<RunicP> a lot ;) want me to pastebin?
<xenoterracide> yeah
<RunicP> http://pastebin.ca/94220
<RunicP> wrong one
<RunicP> http://pastebin.ca/949220
<xenoterracide> runicp what devices does the livecd detect
<RunicP> all of em
<RunicP> my install
<xenoterracide> cat /proc/mounts if they are mounted
<RunicP> my 2nd drive
<xenoterracide> I want devices not all of them
<xenoterracide> #
<xenoterracide> #
<xenoterracide> # alternative=true
<xenoterracide> wtf
<xenoterracide> whoops
<RunicP> http
<RunicP> http://pastebin.ca/949233
<ranjan> hi can someone help with kubuntu
<ranjan> got sound but not to satisfaction level
<RunicP> xenoterracide the full results of the proc output is here http://pastebin.ca/949236
<xenoterracide> runicp any drives other than this? /dev/sda1 /dev ext3 rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,data=ordered 0 0
<RunicP> no i have a second but I did not mount it
<RunicP> i mounted sda1 when i booted with the live cd
<RunicP> if needed ill mount the second drive and give you new output
<xenoterracide> does sda1 contain /boot?
<RunicP> yes
<RunicP> sda1 is the drive that my linux install is on
<xenoterracide> then your menu.lst looks right
<xenoterracide> have you run grub install?
<xenoterracide> or just the grub shell?
<xenoterracide> type in grub as root
<RunicP> ok im at the grub cli
<RunicP> so my device.map lists hd0 as /dev/sda not /dev/sda1 is that because I booted via live cd or should I change the device.map
<xenoterracide> type this
<xenoterracide> grub> root (hd0,0)    (Specify where your /boot partition resides)
<xenoterracide> grub> setup (hd0)     (Install GRUB in the MBR)
<xenoterracide> grub> quit            (Exit the GRUB shell)
<xenoterracide> just the root setup and quit
<xenoterracide> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<xenoterracide> linkage
<ranjan> help with volume level on kubuntu 7.10
<xenoterracide> also I modified a line of your menu.lst to be human readable
<xenoterracide> http://pastebin.ca/949245
<RunicP> i specify with /dev/sda1? or /dev/sda1/boot?
<pinepain> ranjan, kmix?
<ranjan> no
<xenoterracide> runicp where
<ranjan> added  options snd-hda-intel model=3stack  to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ranjan> it increased volume level but not upto the mark that i had in XP
<BluesDrive> hey all
<dwidmann> hey BluesDrive
<RunicP> sorry was copying ure paste to the menu file
<RunicP> specify in the grub cli
<BluesDrive> I can't seem to get my wifi to work.  I've got a Sony VGN-AR570 with integrated wLAN I think.  Can you help me out or do you need more info?
<RunicP> u said to specify where .boot resides
<xenoterracide> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<xenoterracide> runicp look at listing 2.8
<RunicP> ok i see now
<xenoterracide> grub is grub whether on gentoo or ubuntu and gentoo has awesome docs
<RunicP> I went ahead and did root (hd0,0) us said disk does not exist
<RunicP> the device.map needs to be modified i think
<xenoterracide> are you change rooted into the install
<xenoterracide> chroot
<xenoterracide> you might need to be
<dwidmann> xenoterracide: indeed ... I use gentoo's docs all the time and I've never evne used gentoo
<BluesDrive> Kubuntu won't seem to acknowledge my wLAN's existence, but bluetooth works just fine.
<aled72> ciao a tutti
<xenoterracide> what does bluetooth have to do with wlan's?
<RunicP> Same error after doing the Grub Commands
<BluesDrive> my bluetooth is controlled by the same switch as wLAN, and on windows sometimes leaving them both on could mess up the wLAN
<RunicP> going to see what list of drives Grub can see
<RunicP> just a second
<xenoterracide> k
<BluesDrive> I'm a heavy windows user.  I just ditched windows completely cause of Vista pains.  Been running kubuntu for 4 days now
<niall> I did the same thing ;D
<Odd-rationale> when is the kubuntu website going to get updated? I remember awhile back they were planning on redesigning it.
<xenoterracide> runicp like I said you might have to chroot do you know how to do that?
<RunicP> root console?
<RunicP> sudo?
<xenoterracide> I'll take that as a no
<xenoterracide> all of these have to be run with root permissions
<RunicP> lol yes im reading about it on wikipedia atm
<xenoterracide> mount -t proc none /where sda1 is mounted/proc
<xenoterracide> mount -o bind /dev /where sda1 is mounted/dev
<ranjan> hi can anyone help me with volume of my ubuntu7.10
<RunicP> have to boot back into the live cd environment uno momento
<ranjan> hi can anyone help me with volume of my ubuntu7.10
<xenoterracide> chroot /bin/bash /where sda1 is mounted
<xenoterracide> ranjan patience is a virtue
<xenoterracide> what's your problem with your volume
<ranjan> added  options snd-hda-intel model=3stack  to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ranjan> made some increase in volume level but not to extent
<ranjan> that is in XP
<xenoterracide> in XP?
<ranjan> xentoterracide: will appreciate anything you can teach me about installing diff softwares
<xenoterracide> do the volume levels look good in alsamixer
<xenoterracide> run alsamixer on cli
<ranjan> yes
<ranjan> max
<genii> Sounds like it needs the !intelhda process
<ranjan> ???????????
<ranjan> dont know anything
<xenoterracide> genii could be right I don't know intel sound
<ranjan> what should i do
<xenoterracide> you do have non kernel beep sound right?
<ranjan> yes
<xenoterracide> and it isn't 3d sound is it?
<ranjan> no it is not
<FFForever> can i unmount my cdrom?
<FFForever> (so i can have a cd in the drive without it spinning)
<genii> !intelhda | ranjan: Follow the instructions here carefully. Use however the alsa version which is latest from their site at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<ubotu> ranjan: Follow the instructions here carefully. Use however the alsa version which is latest from their site at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xenoterracide> FFForever yes (assumes you are in livecd) you have to run the cd with a parameter docache or something...
<xenoterracide> defers that question to someone who know kubuntu livecd
<FFForever> i am not in the live cd :P
<ranjan> thanx genii    uboto
<xenoterracide> then yes...
<ranjan> will look at it
<stamen> hi
<xenoterracide> ranjan uboto is a bot
<stamen> how to return the older view of GTK aplications
<stamen> like GIMP and FIREFOX
<stamen> they look like this now http://www.picvalley.net/v.php?p=u/45/11096_514.JPG
<stamen> I want them like they were before
<stamen> not with this borders
<stamen> how to fix this
<RSC-232> kubuntu is using my pci sound card
<RSC-232> i want it to use my onboard sound card how do i switch it in kubuntu
<stamen> only GIMP and FF look like this :(
<xenoterracide> um... might want to ask people that know gtk...
<stamen> xenoterracide: do you know the irc channel
<stamen> for gtk ?
<xenoterracide> try #gtk
<stamen> I tried, nobody answer to me
<stamen> this happened after upgrading GIMP to version 2.4.5
<xenoterracide> wait for a long time... you could also try mailing lists and forums
<stamen> k
<xenoterracide> #ubuntu might know too
<stamen> I know this, but I thought that here is faster
<xenoterracide> but I've a feeling kubuntu people know kde more
<stamen> :)
<stamen> ok
<stamen> thanks
<xenoterracide> np
<BluesKaj> RSC-232, why don't you want to use the PCI soundcard ?
<squixl> hi
<Odd-rationale> stamen: In your spstem settings, under appearance --> gtk styes and fonts --> gtk styles, do you have "Use my kde styles" selected?
<squixl> does someone know where to settings for .bash_history are?
<flipstar> in bashrc
<squixl> how much is logged, and how big the file could be?
<julie_> weirds system upgrade seem stuck on cups-pdf
<flipstar> per default 500 or 1000 entries
<squixl> .bash_history does not log everything or?
<squixl> after a definied size the older logs are dropped?
<flipstar> everything you type in bash and that isnt exluded in bashrc
<dennister> hep ppl...having a bit of trouble with livecd 7.1 and alternate install 7.1 AND even knoppix 5.1 livecd, which will *not* recognize either of my 2 ps2 mice, only the 3rd, a usb optical...any ideas as to what could be wrong?
<julie_> I really don't want to download the cd and install it
<stamen> Odd-rationale: yes
<squixl> @flipstar so nothing is dropped?
<francesco> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<squixl> after a while...
<stamen> Odd-rationale: and there is no change
<Odd-rationale> stamen: hmm. ok nvm
<dennister> all 3 mice and cd's work on other hardware, so...
<flipstar> squixl: nope..if you have over 500 then the first one is lost and so on
<squixl> i see...
<squixl> but intersting is,
<squixl> that there is a user on the machine
<squixl> which is used often
<squixl> and it has only three entries,
<squixl> althoug
<flipstar> of corse you can set this to your own needs
<squixl> the bash was used about 10ttimes more
<squixl> where can i set this?
<flipstar> in bashrc
<flipstar> export HISTSIZE=<value> will limit the history to <value>
<sean987> hello. my first time here and my first attempt with kubuntu.
<squixl> @sean987 enjoy it ;)
<dennister> just about the only thing i haven't tried is upgrading the bios...does one really have to have the mobo model and amibios specific to that mobo?
<squixl> @flipstar you mean : export HISTCONTROL=ignoredups
<sean987> thanks! it's a challenge so far! how has anyone overcome the "GRUB loading Error 2" problem?
<flipstar> squixl: nope..this existent entry just ignores dubes..nothing with history size
<BluesKaj> !grub | sean987
<ubotu> sean987: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dennister> or can u generically flash upgrade the bios without knowing the mobo model no?
<flipstar> squixl: export HISTIGNORE="[ \t]* for e.g. will ignore every entry that starts with a emtpy space
<flipstar> good for privacy things
<squixl> @flipstar yeah, you are right,
<squixl> but i want to log everything,
<squixl> a real hard log
<BluesKaj> dennister, it's risky , I flashed my BIOS on an older pc and got lucky but I had the mobo make and model plus the BIOS maker as well
<soon> join #ubuntu
<squixl> every entry,
<squixl> how much space is used doesn't bother...
<flipstar> squixl: then just set export HISTSIZE=100000 or so
<squixl> i also only want to log my stuff,
<squixl> where can i read about the settings?
<sean987> thank you. i will take a look at the HowTo. It's a fresh install on a new machine. installation seems to go well. then it attempts to reboot and gives me the "grub error 2" problem
<squixl> ;)
<squixl> thanks for your help ;)
<dennister> yeah, i know...i did it successfully years ago, but I had the mobo model no and everything...withthis mobo i can't find the model no
<BluesKaj> dennister, there are apps that will scan & list your mobo and bios
<dennister> really? any examples of good apps to do this?
<flipstar> squixl: hm maybe start with google for bashrc history or something..but remember this is only for the user where bashrc is located..
<squixl> thanks ;)
<sean987> it was a "grub error 21" problem for ages, then somehow became a "grub error 2"... well, at least i know i'm having some kind of affect on it :)
<dennister> BluesKaj: pls keep in mind that i can't load any ubuntu variant livecd...can only load knoppix and dsl...haven't tried feather yet
<dennister> BluesKaj: but any examples of an app that I can get on knoppix or dsl livecd's, to scan for mobo and bios, would be greatly appreciated
<BluesKaj> dennister, from what i understand the bios has little to do on linux , not like windows
<dennister> BluesKaj: except that some of the boot options for livecd's include bios options, so they must impact linux somehow
<dennister> they're just not used as often as, for example, acpi=off
<dennister> or noapic
<BluesKaj> but you're trying to get a mouse recognized , that's HAL , isn't it ?
<foibles> i am forever manually mounting my /dev/hda1 partition, and the fstab entry i have just won't work
<foibles> could anyone tell me why perhaps?
<dennister> you'd think so...but as i said, the same livecd's recognize the working ps2 mice on other machines...the problem is specific to this particular pc
<tafsen> Can you use a fingerprint scanner to login with kdm?
<dennister> so that's why i think it has to do with this machine's bios
<genii> foibles: Perhaps paste your fstab file to the pastebin website and give us the url for examination
<dennister> ahh genii :-) do you know an app i can download to scan a mobo model no and bios info? mobo info is not written on the board
<foibles> http://pastebin.com/m15f97499
<foibles> there it is
<foibles> genii,
<genii> dennister: Not offhand. The program Everest may have something like this in the reporting, but I think it's a Windows app only
<genii> foibles: OK, reading
<dennister> hmmmm. ok, will try emailing the guy who donated this pc
<genii> foibles: Does the result of: blkid | grep hda1      agree with the UUID that appears in the fstab?
<foibles> yes
<foibles> genii,
<genii> foibles: I think you may need the option: user    so that your regular user is allowed to do the mounting
<dennister> I'm also trying to load a livecd on a P2 Tecra8000 laptop, and it doesn't even want to boot from the cd drive, even though it is listed in the bios boot order :(
<dennister> just goes right past the cd drive to the hdd, with winblows xp :(
<BluesKaj> dennister , the only other suggestion is to edit the xorg.conf file with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command to set up the particular mouse in the "InputDevice Configured mouse" section
<foibles> genii, i can mount it manually with "sudo mount /dev/hda1 blah blah"
<foibles> and i think i have "users" under the term
<genii> foibles: Note the sudo there.
<dennister> BluesKaj: ah, yes...forgot about that one :) but that may help for the livecd; won't help with installing kubuntu with alternate (always fails right after the hardware detection and at the installer portion...b4 it gets to the partitioner
<foibles> genii, ah true
<BluesKaj> dennister, bummer :(
<foibles> my user has read/write privledges, so its not like its root only access
<dennister> BluesKaj: yes, it is a bummer...but then again, this is why i do upgrade these older machines...i like the challenge :) of learning how to fix new probs
<sean987> dennister - i have a challenge if you really want one :)
<squixl> @flipstar
<squixl> the option:
<squixl> hopt -s histappend
<dennister> foibles: first, you don't need the 'auto' in your fstab...auto does not refer to mounting automatically
<squixl> allows two save the history of shells if more than one is open ;)
<genii> foibles: For non-root allowed to mount you need user or users as an option there.
<dennister> sean987: oh yeah? well don't count on me for a solution...genii or BluesKaj maybe :-)
<dennister> i come here to learn from these guys when I'm stumped, lol
<nosrednaekim> dennister: hmm, you havin a problem?
<dennister> nosrednaekim: of course, u know of an app that i can install from dsl or knoppix livecd, to find my mobo model no & bios info?
<nosrednaekim> dennister: lshw say that.
<nosrednaekim> *might say that
<dennister> none of the ubuntu livecd's will load...or install
<dennister> i suspect it's broken/buggy bios that are causing unusual hardware detection issues...but without the mobo model no i don't want to risk flashing bios
<nosrednaekim> dennister: I see.
<dennister> nosrednaekim: so can u help me with an app suggestion for scanning for mobo info?
<Igo_rafas> igno: are you brazilian?
<igno> no, why?
<Igo_rafas> igno: because your name..
<flipstar> dennister: you could give lshw a try..it also has an gui (optional)
<nosrednaekim> dennister: try running "lshw"
<igno> what does it mean?
<sean987> i'll keep reading the howto and ask if i get really stuck
<dennister> lol...lshw is a program or command? thought it was a typo
<nosrednaekim> command/program
<flipstar> a program
<nosrednaekim> for th terminal
<Igo_rafas> igno: c u later
<dennister> ok, will do...but think i need to take a nap first before i tackle it again...(have written it down) i was up most of the night with this frustrating donation
<genii> sean987: Grub error 2 means the selected disk is nonexistent
<dennister> nosrednaekim: flipstar: thank you
<hunteke> can any one point me in the direction of how to get twinkle to work with my usb headset?
<hunteke> the frustrating thing is that I have it working (finally) with audacity
<hunteke> with a kludge or something of setting up a device with /etc/asound.conf
<sean987> genii - thanks
<sean987> but the disk is there. i can assure you :)
<genii> sean987: Are you on a livecd?
<sean987> this is a fresh installation of kubuntu on a new machine. i'm wiping windows completely. it went through the whole install, then got to "reboot" and now it gives me the dreaded error 2
<sean987> i haven't heard of livecd. it can still boot from the cd and run "repair"
<sean987> and repair seems to work, but then it doesn't really.
<flipstar> you should try to reinstall grub..
<genii> sean987: The bootable cdrom which has a running version of ubunt/kubuntu is often called the livecd. You can use it for diagnosing problems such as these
<brice> mmm
<sean987> genii: thanks. yes, i have a livecd.
<foibles> genii, thanks for the help
<sean987> if i have a machine with only ubuntu on it, is it sensible to tell grub to use hd0,0 for my root partition?
<nosrednaekim> sean987: yes, thats the most likely location
<rami> Is there any more visualisation things than libvisual to amarok?
<genii> foibles: np
<genii> sean987: Yes, that would be the default. Some machines (notoriously proprietary laptops for instance) have a special system partition on which recovery or re-install software is kept. On those it would normally be hd0,1
<genii> sean987: As well on the occasional embedded controller in laptops the cdrom unit is master, so for those hd1,0
<rami> is there other visualisation plugins than libvisual to amarok?
<genii> rami: You can use any xmms visualisation in it as well
<rami> and whats xmms? and is google really my friend when it comes to those?
<sean987> genii: ah thanks. i'm on a new laptop (vaio). i will try both those combinations and let you know how i get on.
<genii> Google is almost always your friend :) xmms is another player
<rami> aah
<rami> projectM?
<julie_> hey what do I do when a dist upgrad stop running at 57% with no reason given
<julie_> it's just hanging
<nosrednaekim> julie_: try hitting ctrl+c
<genii> rami: You don't need to download anything from sourceforge to have xmms. Just use the package manager to install it
 * pinepain__ have fun with irc
<julie_> nosrednaekim: I mean besides just killing it
<genii> eg: Add/Remove programs   then look for xmms
<Jarlaxle> hi all
<nosrednaekim> julie_: thats all you can do.... and it might actually not kill it, jst kill a dpkg-configure
<nosrednaekim> hey Jarlaxle
<nosrednaekim> julie_: you can always resume with no problem
<genii> rami: Also for the Milkdrop stuff package called libvisual-projectm also libprojectm1 and libprojectm1-data
<julie_> another process is using pkg manage. what's the pkg manager process so I can kill it
<flipstar> should be in kicker..(adept or synaptic)
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<flipstar> if not try this julie_ ^
<Jarlaxle> hmm, i am always remove all lock by hand :В
<julie_> oh to hell... I'm hoping it'll survive the reboot
<Jarlaxle> :)
<nosrednaekim> dont reboooot!
<nosrednaekim> uhhhh oh
<flipstar> lol
<Jarlaxle> :D
<xenoterracide> too late
<xenoterracide> kernel panic
<xenoterracide> I'm just gonna burn a cd and install
<xenoterracide> and make an note that ubuntu is not to use a dist-upgrade process
<ProbeDot> I have a system installed already, and am about to put in another disk.  Can i do a software raid 1 on an already installed system?
<flipstar> ProbeDot: not for the root filesystem
<flipstar> afaik
<xenoterracide> maybe I'll give her suse...
<ProbeDot> flipstar hm
<nosrednaekim> there might be a way using LVM
<nosrednaekim> but I think you have to start that before you write /
<flipstar> to late
<joseluix> hola
<joseluix> Hi
<flipstar> hi joseluix :)
<joseluix> flipstar, do you know where can i find plugins for compiz fusion
<flipstar> just search in adept for compiz..there should be some listed
<sean987> is hd0,0 the same as /dev/sda1 ?
<kristjan_> joseluix: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<joseluix> kristjan, thank you
<flipstar> sean987: yes
<joseluix> flipstar i've tried with adept,
<joseluix> thank you anyway
<nosrednaekim> sean987: if you only have serail discs, yes
<flipstar> serail..?
<sean987> nosrednaekim - i do not know what serail discs are. i have 2 200gig raid 0 disks
<flipstar> sean987: is this a hardware raid or via software ?
<SlimeyPete> nosrednaekim: even ide disks are /dev/sd* these days
<flipstar> if its a software raid..you have to change some settings in grub
<flipstar> SlimeyPete: only with 2.6.24 kernel afair
<SlimeyPete> flipstar: well, for me the change occurred in gutsy.
<SlimeyPete> so... presumably whichever kernel gutsy started with
<flipstar> running 2.6.22? okay then im wrong
<SlimeyPete> it is quite a new thing, though, yes.
<sean987> um, hardware raid i assume - it's a new vaio laptop i bought today!
<flipstar> okay then you have less problems :)
<nosrednaekim> SlimeyPete: but hd0 has to do with BIOS numbering, and if you have both a master IDE and one serial, just because the serial is sda, does not make it hd0
<SlimeyPete> some "hardware raid" is actually just software raid embedded into the motherboard, and requires drivers.
<SlimeyPete> nosrednaekim: ah, yes, indeed
<sean987> i'll just read the spec about the raid on the webiste
<flipstar> sean987: or just take a look at /dev/mapper
<SlimeyPete> my sda is hd1 iirc, and my "hda" is hd0 (which confuses the grub setup script no end - I have to manually edit the grub config every time ubuntu updates its kernel)
<sean987> slimeypete: oh dear
<sean987> flipstar: i'll get into /dev/mapper in just a sec
<spiroo> Is there any support for Hardy somewhere_
<SlimeyPete> but it's academic atm because my ubuntu install appears to have spontaneously combusted somehow ;)
<flipstar> spiroo: #ubuntu+1
<SlimeyPete> still, no doubt I'll be able to fix it when I get time to look at it.
<pushax> hi all.  What the name of the program that formats hd partions on the live cd;s?
<flipstar> pushax: qtparted
<pushax> flipstar: thnaking you...
<nosrednaekim> pushax: mkfs
<TR3V0R> Hey does anyone mind helping me really quick?
<nosrednaekim> TR3V0R: whats the problem?
<TR3V0R> Ok. When i go to use admin mode in monitor and display setting it like doesn't work
<sean987> still that blasted GRUB ERROR 2 with hd0,0   hd0,1 and   hd1,0 .... i'm gonna look at /dev/wrapper as suggested
<flipstar> *mapper .. /dev/mapper
<sean987> ^mapper^wrapper
<TR3V0R> "Ok. When i go to use admin mode in monitor and display setting it like doesn't work" Can anyone help me?
<kristjan_> TR3V0R: what doesn't work
<kristjan_> TR3V0R: it doesn't load; can't switch resoultions?
<flipstar> !doesntwork | TR3V0R
<ubotu> TR3V0R: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<TR3V0R> when I type the password in it just says that same and I still need to log in'
<dwidmann> Hahaha, that's a pretty funny bot message
<kristjan_> TR3V0R: you still need to log in there?
 * ScorpKing waves at dwidmann..
<flipstar> dwidmann: the bot has humor sometimes :)
<dwidmann> hey scorpking, long time
<dwidmann> flipstar: indeed
<dwidmann> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: yeah ;)
<spiroo> How do I switch keyboard layout_
<TR3V0R> No one can help?
<nosrednaekim> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<flipstar> TR3V0R: are you the only user ?
<TR3V0R> Yes.
<flipstar> so the pw is correct..?
<TR3V0R> yes
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: ..... interesting
<flipstar> TR3V0R: other tabs do work ?
<TR3V0R> When I log in I use the same pass right?
<flipstar> yep
<TR3V0R> Yes, Ive log in admin for other settings.
<nosrednaekim> TR3V0R: try running "kdesudo kcmshell displayconfig"
<TR3V0R> Umm. I'm new to linux. Do I download this?
<pushax> Is there a program to repair filesystems?  My Secure Digital mem card was killed by laptop with kunbuntu.  I probably needed to safely remove the docking session.
<flipstar> spiroo: systemsetting>language>keyboard layout
<kristjan_> Trevinho: press alt+F2
<kristjan_> (without +)
<spiroo> flipstar: allright thanks, found it
<flipstar> TR3V0R: nope..you drop this in a terminal or ALT+F2
<dwidmann> pushax, what file system?
<pushax> dwidmann: I think it's proable fat16
<pushax> dwidmann: what ever the standard is with SD ram.
<pushax> dwidmann: I'd be happy if I could recover the fiels and then reformat it
<nosrednaekim> pushax: that would be vfat, yes
<flipstar> pushax: you can use foremost or photorec
<pushax> nosrednaekim: ok.  do you know of a program to recover files from vfat?
<nosrednaekim> pushax: ah... I just read an article about that......
<pushax> flipstar: ok looking
<TR3V0R> Flipstar: So alt + f2 then pate that in
<flipstar> yep
<pushax> nosrednaekim: can you recall the site?
<sean987> about /dev/mapper - it is a directory containing a single file called control which looks like this: "crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 63 mar 19:46 control"
<kristjan_> Trevinho: oops, sorry that was not meant for you ;-)
<sean987> but i can't cat or vi it
<flipstar> sean987: and is the drive currently accessable ?
<flipstar> if yes you dont have a fake/software raid
<nosrednaekim> pushax: lookin
<pushax> nosrednaekim: thanking you
<emilsedgh> how could o block foreign ip's access to my ssh port?
<genii> emilsedgh: Change the port it runs on.
<emilsedgh> genii: im sure this is not the best solution!
<emilsedgh> thats possible with iptables, i just dont know how
<flipstar> pushax: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<sean987> flipstar: how can i tell actually which drive i'm using?
<genii> emilsedgh: The main problem with leaving sshd to run on 22 is that it's a well-known port and so you get brute-force attempts. Also by the time you get to ad an ip to the blocked list they will have another.
<nosrednaekim> pushax: http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/10/how-to-recover-photo-files-from-sd-card-mmc-with-photorec.html
<emilsedgh> genii: i couldnt say 'accept connections only from 127.0.0.1'?
<pushax> nosrednaekim: Thanks to you and Flip
<flipstar> sean987: just type mount and look for the directory you are in
<TR3V0R> One more quick question. How do I restart the X server?
<sean987> "mount" tells me i have /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,data=ordered)
<nosrednaekim> TR3V0R: ctrl+alt+backspace
<kristjan_> TR3V0R: press "alt+E" in login screen or run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" in terminal (ctr+alt+f1)
<kristjan_> nosrednaekim: I don't think he meant it like that
<nosrednaekim> TR3V0R: or log out, sessions button, restart X server
<nosrednaekim> looks like he did it though.... ooops :\
<genii> emilsedgh: A couple of strategies http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/restrict-ssh-access-use-iptable/  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/openssh-root-user-account-restriction-revisited.html
<emilsedgh> genii: really thanks
<sean987> "mount" tells me i have /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,data=ordered)  so i'm guessing it is accessible! it still doesn't tell me what RAID it has. but - unless someone thinks it's a bad idea, i'll change all my /dev/hd0 to /dev/sda in my grub config.
<nosrednaekim> sean987: first, try mounting it and seeing if you see data on it...
<nosrednaekim> sean987: oh.. never mind... duh, ignore that
<sean987> is it not already mounted?
<nosrednaekim> sean987: yeah, you can try that.
<nosrednaekim> sean987: yeah it is..I didn't read carefully enough :)
<sean987> nosrednaekim: cool. i'll try it and see. i think there's no /dev/hd so of course grub can't start it. it's all making sense to me, slowly but surely. thanks!
<nosrednaekim> you had /dev/hd ?
<sean987> nosrednaekim - yes. i had /dev/hd0,0 - this was what kubuntu put in by itself. this is a fresh install and i'm just learning it as i go.
<fra> ciao a tutti!!
<nosrednaekim> sean987: what grub config are you refering to? menu.lst?
<sean987> nosrednaekim - yes, menu.lst which was created automatically when my machine was first set up 2 hours ago
<ProbeDot> In setting up software raid, would on recommend traditional partitions or LVM ? The installed system is using lvm btw.
<nosrednaekim> sean987: well, menu.lst does not understand "sda" or ""hda", it only understands hd0, hd1, etc. could you pastebin your menu.lst for me?
<flipstar> ProbeDot: i just set up usual partitions with my fakeraid
<sean987> nosrednaekim - the kubuntu is on the laptop next to this machine, so i can't paste it, sorry... it did have "hd0,0" in there and "hd1,0" in a different place.
<ProbeDot> flipstar k
<user1> hi
<user1> !startup
<ubotu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nosrednaekim> sean987: ok, I'll pastebin a "normal" grub entry and you see what it looks like compared you yours.
<user1> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<user1> !symlink
<user1> hmm
<flipstar> !msgthebot > user1
<user1> a symlink is a shortcut, basically?
<flipstar> yep
<user1> thanks
<user1> well it said to use !symlink in the description for !startup, so I assumed it existed. I guess not.
<Jarlaxle> bye-bye all, 23:17......
<ProbeDot> do you know if its possible to tell irssi to save the servers iam connected to and the channels iam in into its config file? so it would automaticaly reconnect and join those channels if i start irssi?
<nosrednaekim> sean987: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60216/
<pushax> nosrednaekim: and flip, thanks for putting me int he right direction with recovering files.  haven't fiexed yet but as scan takes a while.  cheers.
<sean987> nosrednaekim - thank you. that looks very similar to mine... and that is giving me the "Error 2" which means "not found"... compare this with the "mount" command telling me i'm on "/dev/sda1" and i'm well confused about it all.
<flipstar> sean987: just ignore that mount command..
<nosrednaekim> what does your "root" line look like in your menu.lst?
<flipstar> has nothing to do with grub
<alixthedark> can someone tell me how to get a file on my desktop in a zip folder installed?
<flipstar> alixthedark: you probably can use Ark for that
<alixthedark> tried it is now a folder cause i extracted it
<flipstar> alixthedark: in Ark >new>choose .zip>saved whereever you want>add files
<sean987> in menu.lst,  i have had (hd0,0) and (sda,1) but both gave the "error 2"
<alixthedark> ok ty
<flipstar> sean987: you only should have hd0,0 in the root line
<sean987> flipstar - hd0,0 gave me a "grub error 2"
<flipstar> maybe hd0,1 ..
<flipstar> depends on where you installed kubuntu's root+if you have a recovery partition by the manufactor
<nosrednaekim> sean987: does this computer have two disc drives?
<flipstar> sean987: you can change this on the fly by going into grub menu at startup and pressing e for editing
<sean987> flipstar - i installed kubuntu root on /dev/sda1
<sean987> nosrednaekim - this machine has 2 drives, yes, 200Gig each running RAID 0
<flipstar> hd0.0 should be correct then..however you can try hd0,1
<sean987> flipstar - changing on the fly??? as soon as it boots, it gives me the "error 2"... is there a way to bypass that or stop before that? i have set the timeout to 90 but it still goes straight in there with the "error 2" (not found)
<nosrednaekim> sean987: wait.... are you on the liveCD?
<sean987> nosrednaekim - yes, on a livecd
<alixthedark> what does the suffix .nsi.in mean?
<nosrednaekim> sean987: then where are you seening that its mounting / on sda1 ?
<sean987> when i type "mount" on the command line. i'll just check and do it again now
<flipstar> usally you can enter grub via pressing escape
<sean987> nosrednaekim = yep mount returrns /dev/sda1 on / and /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0
<alixthedark> what does the suffix .nsi.in mean?
<flipstar> alixthedark: try google
<alixthedark> lol
<alixthedark> ok
<nosrednaekim> sda1.... that must be the CD drive!
<nosrednaekim> try hd1,0 !
<flipstar> scd usally is cdrom ....
<alixthedark> flipstar: cant find it
<aaroncampbell> Will Kubuntu get Eclipse Europa anytime in the near future?
<flipstar> alixthedark: it doesnt exist..
<alixthedark> what?
<alixthedark> the filename is setup.nsi.in
<nosrednaekim> sean987: I have NEVER seen a liveCD mount something other than the cdrom as / .... and what file are you modifying to change your grub settings?
<flipstar> alixthedark: where did you find it ?
<ScorpKing> nosrednaekim, flipstar: ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/
<alixthedark> muzicbrainz.com
<alixthedark> sorry musicbrainz.org
<flipstar> alixthedark: hm it might be an windows file try in ##windows
<alixthedark> it said linux/unix version
<sean987> nosrednaekim: i am editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sean987> flipstar - i'm going go try to go in with hd1,0 and see if it can find the disk. takes about 10 minutes to go through the restore menues otherwise
<alixthedark> and there are files with the python suffix
<nosrednaekim> sean987: that won't modify anything.....
<sercik> HI
<sercik> someone can help me about volume wheel??
<nosrednaekim> sean987: you have to mount your ubuntu root partition and modify ITS menu.lst
<sean987> nosrednaekim - my ubuntu root partition is, i believe, on /dev/sda1
<sean987> and i can't be sure, but i do think that's probably a hard drive and not a CD.
<sean987> coz the cd is is /dev/scd0 on /media/cdrom0
<nosrednaekim> right right... weird.
<nosrednaekim> sean987: did you mount  /dev/sda1 manually?
<sean987> nosrednaekim - no, not manually... but when i tried to do a restore i was asked which one to moount as my root partition and i answered /dev/sda1
<sean987> ^restore - i meant 'repair'
<nosrednaekim> sean987 a restore?
<nosrednaekim> I wasn't aware of any such option in the liveCD
<sean987> i'll go into it now and tell you what it say. takes a few minutes. i'll be back
<Kaevik> I might need to do that, if I bother trying to fix it, thats is.
<Roey> hello
<sean987> nosrednaekim - i've rebooted and i'm choosing "rescue a broken system"
<Kaevik> 2hur windows install vs 2 days messing with kubuntu mostly just to get it to use a built in wireless card.
<nosrednaekim> sean987: thats the alternate installer!
<Roey> any Wacom users here?  I'm having a permissions problem--can't issue 'wacdump /dev/input/wacom' without using sudo, and also GIMP gives me "State:  Device not available:  Permission denied" in the extended input device configuration dialog for the wacom device.
<coreymon77> Kaevik: whats the card?
<coreymon77> Kaevik: sometimes wifi can be a bit of a pain, but thats not a reason to turn off of linux completely
<coreymon77> Kaevik: what card are we talking here?
<sean987> nosrednaekim - would you not try to rescue this? or would you start again???
<nosrednaekim> sean987: well, since you have nothing at all changed, I'd certainly start ove
<Kaevik> BCM4318 I got in enabled, but then I had to work on WPA so I loaded Adept and it wastalking about newer version of Adept so let it go update itself but then it said another package manager was running (adept/or apt-get, what not) and errored. I closed everything down rerun it and it wouldn't start, so I restarted. now grub throws up Error 15: File not found.
<coreymon77> Kaevik: ouch
<coreymon77> Kaevik: let me assure you that that does not normally happen
<sean987> nosrednaekim - okay... but it takes about 20 minutes! wish i could get this on-the-fly going that flipstar mentioned
<Kaevik> so I have to either reinstall or rebuild the kernal via the lice cd.
<Kaevik> livecd*
<flipstar> sean987: just press ESC when grub tell you to..
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: go ahead and take over.... I'm not familiar with the grub CLI
<coreymon77> Kaevik: that sucks, but as i said, that normally does not happen, you just ran into something that borked
<coreymon77> Kaevik: getting it enabled is the hardest part
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: sorry im out now-->watching a movie :P
<sean987> flipstar - i assure you, grub doesn't give me a chance to do anything. the first i see of it is the "error 2" and that's straight after the bio splash screen.
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: oh... <_<
<flipstar> sean987: then you maybe have a problem with grub itself..(?)
<sean987> no worries chaps... thanks for your help so far! enjoy your movie :) hopefully i'll be gone when you're done!
<flipstar> normally you have the option to go into a menu
<flipstar> thanks
<nosrednaekim> sean987: i'd reinstall...
<nosrednaekim> probably easiest
<nosrednaekim> since I can't be sure what the problem EXACTLY is
<sean987> nosrednaekim - i think i'll do as you suggest. i'll just go one more test and put a load of garbage in my menu.lst to see if it's actually being read at all...
<Kaevik> reinstall grub
<nosrednaekim> well, with an immediate error2... it probably won't matter
<adaran_> is it possible to print to a windows printer through samba when there is no linux driver available?
<Kaevik> or rebuild grub, what ever you do with it
<sean987> kaevik - was that suggestion for me?
<lovre> im trying to use posix2 classes with my konsole in kubuntu, and it doesnt seem to work. Is posix2 even implemented yet?
<trevor_> Hey guys can someone help me, When I restart X server my whole linux doesn't work after that
<nosrednaekim> trevor_: hey.... you much have messed up your xorg.conf
<trevor_> how can I fix it?
<nosrednaekim> trevor_: if you can get to a command line, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<trevor_> K
<trevor_> I did that
<nosrednaekim> now, run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<trevor_> k
<nosrednaekim> did that work?
<trevor_> idk nothin happend
<trevor_> So no?
<nosrednaekim> try going to ctrl+alt+f7
<trevor_> nothing happens
<trevor_> when I press em.
<knightz> hi there
<knightz> what does it means when i get a ata error?
<nosrednaekim> trevor_: what did you change in that monitor configuration?
<trevor_> well i just reinstalled the whole os again
<trevor_> so nothing
<nosrednaekim> oh...
<dwidmann>  knightz: ata errors can be very bad.
<dwidmann> knightz: I don't know that they have to be though
<knightz> i think windows is killing my hardware on my laptop .... cause it works find in linux but I reinstall windows and same thing
<knightz> is there a scan disk in linux?/
<weiser> fsck
<knightz> ok
<dwidmann> I don't know what that sort of error would cause in windows, but it was enough to make things unusable for me in linux (couldn't get linux, encryption, and my motherboard to play well together I guess)
<Dr_willis> knightz,  you fsck disks, when they are unmounted.
<dwidmann> Come to think of it, I need to download the latest hardy alternate cd and get a small hard drive for testing that .....
<knightz> ok
<Kaevik> think that repair option in the alternative cd hunt on scanning the cd for errors.
<knightz> problem i only have one drive
<Kaevik> still at 15%
<knightz> i can run it with the live cd right?
<fat-head> i am having a problem with kde theme-manager, i added a .kth theme but it was corrupted so i redownloaded the theme in hope of being able to remove the same theme from theme-manager but the remove button is greyed out.
<knightz> hello?
<genii> knightz: You can run it from recovery mode or from the livecd
<Dr_willis> I normally boot a live cd and manually fsck filssystems
<Daisuke_Ido> is that legal?
<knightz> if it weren't for virtual dj I would get read of windows all together
<knightz> ok
<knightz> thanks
<fat-head> anyone help me ??? ^^^^^^^^
<jpatrick> fat-head: kdmtheme is full of bugs :(
<Kaevik> ok I am in the grub cli, how do I check the drives, try to figure out whats or where everything went?
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> if you installed the theme to the local user. the theme files are somewhere stored in their .kde dir i belive
<genii> fat-head: Whats the name of the theme?
<wardjason> hi. my middle mouse button is paste. how do I change this?
<Dr_willis> a .thm file defines what other theme parts a theme uses..
<knightz> i think it's time to migrate of windows to linux 100%
<Dr_willis> wardjason,  thats a feature. :) been in X for like 20+ years..
<wardjason> can I change it?
<Dr_willis> wardjason,  not sure how you disable it. Never noticed, never wanted to.. id have to say hit google and see.
<wardjason> k
<Dr_willis> I think of it as a 2nd clipboard. :)
<Dr_willis> technicially thats the 'selection'  then you still have the clipboard buffer.
<dwidmann> wardjason: what do you want your middle button to do?
<Dr_willis>  The Klipper tool. can sync the 2 items.
<knightz> well l8rz peepz
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: and that's very handy too
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: I use it to death :)
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  Im used to having 2 seperate ones.  :)
<wardjason> anything but paste. pressing it should rather do nothing. I have an awful habbit of pressing it for no reason
<genii> fat-head: At any rate, you may find the name of it in /usr/share/apps/kthememanager/themes/ and manually remove it.
<Dr_willis> but i also use a lot of window manager that dont have their own clipboard stuff.
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: nothing stopping you from running klipper in those too is there?
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  assuming i got kde installed on those box's :)
<fat-head> jpatrick , genii : its not kdm theme manager its kde theme-manager the only which comes with kubuntu. the themes name is nuoveXT2.5 http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-Theme?content=66685
<Dr_willis> ages ago there used tobe all kind of issues with the clipbord/selection, but now a days - most people dont even notice there is a selection.
<wardjason> dwidmann: anything but paste. pressing it should rather do nothing. I have an awful habbit of pressing it for no reason
<Dr_willis> I notice now that the 'synergy' tool can even make use of the selection, across different machines.
<Dr_willis> wardjason,  yea - the whole 'wheel mouse'  is also a button - sort of puts a damper on usingit. Unles you have a decent mouse.
<Dr_willis> but rembering the selection middle click to paste.. can come in handy.
<wardjason> I don't mind the wheel. I just don't want it to be paste. I found a link to make it a scroll, but no for changing paste
<wardjason> Dr_willis: It can but i prefer control+V
<genii> fat-head: In /usr/share/apps/kthememanager/themes/ as I said, or ~/.kde/share/apps/kthememanager/themes   or ~/.kde4/share/apps/kthememanager/themes if you are on kde4
<Dr_willis> That Paste feature is so imbeded in X. that it  may need a xorg.conf tweak to disable it.. Heck it may not be disablable.
 * genii sips his mint tea and ponders the disablable
 * dwidmann calls on google to aid wardjason
<Hallizh> Kubuntu newest version - Fixing wireless ... any off-the-hook idead ?
<Hallizh> ideas*
<sven_oostenbrink> Hi there, I just installed a program with Adept but it crashed and now adept won't start anymore, its complaining about locks.. How do I fix this?
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix | sven_oostenbrink
<ubotu> sven_oostenbrink: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sven_oostenbrink> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ere4si> wardjason: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711907 - tells you how to disable the mouse click paste
<fat-head> genii i was able to remove the one in .kde/etc... but how do i remove it if i installed it through kdesudo kcontrol ??
<mario_> ola
<sven_oostenbrink> SlimeyPete> thanks!
<SlimeyPete> no problem.
<Kaevik> hmmm not helping
<Hallizh> My computer finds the wireless hardware, and it looks promising. But nevertheless, the notwork just wont work.
<fat-head> genii ?? ^^
<dwidmann> wardjason: I don't think it can be done by the looks of what I'm reading now
<Kaevik> I get a Error 15: when I do find menu.lst form the grub cli ><
<wardjason> hmm let me read this quick
<jpatrick> Kubuntu meeting in 10 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<fat-head> meeting ?
<fat-head> can i come ?
<Kaevik> as long as it isn't locked
<jpatrick> fat-head: all are most welcome
<wardjason> jpatrick:  whats the meating about?
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<jpatrick> wardjason: mostly https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<fat-head> anyone here members of anonymous ???
<genii> fat-head: If you manually deleted the file then the kcontrol just won't find it next time
<fat-head> genii kk thnx so much guess ill have to restart machine then
<wardjason> well it seems near impossible to change the middle mouse button to stop pasting.
<dwidmann> wardjason: short of patching the code yourself, yeah. It's a deeply integrated feature integrated at a low level, according to what I read
<wardjason> dwidmann: yeah, I'll just have to break my habbit :)
<ere4si> wardjason: "- It's possible to get around middle-click paste by mapping the middle-button to something else. For a standard 3-buttoned mouse, you could try: Option "ButtonMapping" "1 1 3" " - from that post
<Hallizh> Does nobody have any informatin on fixing wireless network under kubuntu newest release?
<nosredna_ekim> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kaevik> ok run the livecd look into boot and the files listed in grub are there.
<Hallizh> Thanks alot
<Hallizh> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wardjason> ere4si: that is possible but in KPDF I use it for zooming so that would take away my favourite feature in kpdf
<Kaevik> only possible issue is root (hd0,0)
<Kaevik> I'm guessing first partition on the first hdd.
<Kaevik> sata or IDE does not matter.
<ere4si> wardjason: the scroll will still work - it is just what happens when the wheel is pressed that changes
<Kaevik> when I change it to hd0,1 I get Error 17: Cannot mount selected partion
<Kaevik> partition
<wardjason> ere4si: yes I know. but the zoom in kpdf is from pressing the middle mouse, scrolling the wheel scrolls the page
<ere4si> k
<ido-> without building it manually
<Kaevik> so if grub won't even mount the hardrive this isn't really an issue with the kernal or stuff?
<ido-> how can i upgrade my kde4 on ubuntu to the latest build ?
<ido-> anyone?
<ere4si> !kde4 | ido
<ubotu> ido: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ido-> thanks
<ere4si> k
<genii> ido-: If you used the method of adding the "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main"       line and installing that way from package manager, just use sudo apt-get update                 as usual
<ido-> thanks genii
<wardjason> Is there a list which contains all the default keyboard shortcuts in kubuntu? like one to go to the desktop or open my home folder?
<genii> ido-: np
<ere4si> !shortcuts | wardjason seen this
<ubotu> wardjason seen this: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<wardjason> thanks
<Erickj92> can anyone recomend a terminal web browser?
<ere4si> lynx
<r11t> Erickj92: Even gmaik works with elinks !
<r11t> *gmail
<wardjason> something really strange just happened. I cut some files and they are still there. why?
<Erickj92> wardjason, you need to paste them somewhere
<wardjason> I did
<ere4si> wardjason: you need to paste them somewhere - cut is for moving
<r11t> wardjason: strange but I have had similar experience a few times
<wardjason> but now its as if I copied them.
<wardjason> yet I cut
<ere4si> hmmm
<shamal> hi, got the same experience....
<wardjason> has anyone else also had copy (clipboard) problems. where you press control+C or even control x and it will remove the text but when you press control+V it doesn't paste the removed text
<kristjan_> wardjason: yeah, sometimes. but selecting manually it from clipboard helps
<kristjan_> wardjason: (klipper) in system try
<kristjan_> *tray
<wardjason> sometimes I do a cut and it doesn't go there. so I must press control+Z to undo my "cut", yet I look in klipper and its not there
<aib_> mplayer plays sound in kde3 but not kde4. what could the problem me? how do I even troubleshoot it? other sounds seem to work
<NickPresta> aib_, ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<gene> question re glx,  I'd installed the nvidia version but now have nuked it.  BUT numerous re-insstalls of the lkibraries have not restored a 'glx' to xorg.conf usability
<gene> Ideas anyone?
<gene> this is kubuntu-6.06 LTS, running emc, which must have the glx extension.
#kubuntu 2008-03-20
<Kaevik> great now the windows cd won't boot -.-;
<Kaevik> why is the initial wireless encryption type Wep anyway?
<Dr_willis_> what should it be>?
<Kaevik> you'd figure it would come using wpa  now adays
<Dr_willis_> what if your hardware dosent support wpa.
<Kaevik> but no encryption = web encryption.
<Kaevik> wep
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. THere is no encryption, then theres wep which is the lowest enctyption.
<Dr_willis_> I thought.
<Dr_willis_> I have some devices that cant handle wep.
<Dr_willis_> but i rarely use wireless..
<Kaevik> yeas bnut I am not switching my router to wep from wpa just because linux doesn't want to use wpa by default -.-;
<Dr_willis_> so switch linux... big deal....
 * Dr_willis_ thinks this is getting in to the ranting and raving stage.
<basicjay> humble hello
<basicjay> :)
<Kaevik> well so far in all of my experinces with linux, the os is as faulty if nor more so then windows, and anything can cause your system to not be bootable on restarting it.
<Dr_willis_> Kaevik,  ive had just as many issues with windows. But to each their own...
<Kaevik> seems like I'm waisting my time trying to reinstall kubuntu , figure it may do this random oops can;t find os when I reboot...
<Dr_willis_> linux lets you get under the hood and figure out whats wrong, and  fix things.. windows  makes that much harder.
<Kaevik> windows may have serious security and stability problems, but they usually down end up killing the whole thing so it does not boot.
<Kaevik> all from adept trying to do a version update of itself
<Kaevik> when I did the wireless card thing I went to install some packages needed for the firmware first, but that ended up installing/updating like 150 items insted of just the 3.
<Dr_willis_> short answer : use what you want.  if 150 items needed updateing.. then they needed updateing.
<basicjay> I don't see anything wrong with knowing how to do something different...
<Dr_willis_> Dont expect a big huge bunch of people in here to try to convince you of anything.
<basicjay> Linux teaches us to think differently doing the same thing, as you could do in Windows..
<Dr_willis_> basicjay,  with Linux it pays to learn the Fundamentals. :)
<basicjay> I totally agree.
<Dr_willis_> Then you can easially go from one disrto to another.
<Dr_willis_> Testing out Sidux at the moment on several of my machines
<basicjay> and sometimes the fundamentals are missed...and using Linux may force some people to revisit, or visit...
<basicjay> just my humble 2 cent opinion.
<Dr_willis_> people have been trained to 'not think' way too much  these days. in their relationship with computers.
<Kaevik> well I was told that what happend to me here should never happen, but it did...
<Kaevik> I don't even see a link between adept updating itself to all of a sudded grub can't boot anything.
<Dr_willis_> its possible a kernel update did somthing.. but youve given no specifics.. and i doubt if specifics would help anyway...
<Dr_willis_> i tend to use apt-get or synaptic in most cases.. i rarely use adept - its just awkward.
<Kaevik> all that happend is adept was running a version update of adept, but it errore, so I went to redo it and it could not run saying it was still running, rebooted and then no os found basicly.
<Dr_willis_> if the bios reported 'no os found' - sounds like a hardware dieing issue to me.  Thats the message ive seen when a hd dies, or  its a totally new OS.
<Kaevik> grub did Error 15: File not found trying to mount the boot partion (root)
<Kaevik> partition*
<Kaevik> and now I have to reinstall -.-;
<Dr_willis_> Or learn to fix grub from a live cd.
<Kaevik> and redo all of the wireless card enabling and then try again to get wpa working.
<Dr_willis_> sounds like the menu.lst may be looking for the wrong files, or the  update-grub command some how errored/crashed/dudent run succesuffly
<Dr_willis_> If this was the first system update, there proberly was a new kernel released, which added a new entry to grub
<Kaevik> I reinstalled grub using the livecd nothing changed. and looking at what grub is doing to try to boot changd nothing.
<Kaevik> everything looks like it should work, it just didn't find anything
<Dr_willis_> Ive seen issues with  grub and error 15 when its some how looking on the wrong hard drive
<Dr_willis_> some times if you have a external usb drive, or others - it may set the #'s wrongly. ehere hd0 becomes hd1 and so forth.
<Dr_willis_> ive seen where the    /boot/grub/device.map
<Dr_willis_>    file -  is incorrect with whats actually on the system also.
<Kaevik> only 1 hardrive and I've changed the root to specific partions then it would either says no partion found or error 17 could not mount partion
<tecie1980> how do I find the correct repository to use to download libboost 1.34.1? I am running edgy
<kgx> tecie1980: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all&keywords=libboost+&sourceid=mozilla-search
<DnOberon> Alright I'm brand new to linux. I have three hard drives, one SATA drive all along which has kubuntu on it. The other two in a RAID 0 array with windows. How do I make this RAID 0 array readable? I already have the NTFS drivers and such installed and verifed but kubuntu won't play nice with the RAID part of it
<tecie1980> kgz: thanks. Is it safe for me to use the gutsy repository on a machine running edgy?
<Kaevik> you need a linux driver for the raid device
<DnOberon> any ideas on where to find one? and one easy enough to where I can use it
<DnOberon> << extremely new =\
<Kaevik> well I'm not entirelly new but since I haven't had much positive expereinces...
<Dr_willis_> some 'raid controllers' are partially hardware and partially software also ive seen..   A lot depends on the exact raid controller.
<DnOberon> its all hardware, Nforce setup
<Dr_willis_> i would say check the ubuntu wikis and forums for nforce raid information.
<Ahmuck> where is hard discussion taking place?
<Ahmuck> er, hardy
<Dr_willis_> #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis_> everyone is asking about the beta release schedule... It will be released when its ready... :)
<tecie1980> I have a package stuck in my apt-get queue (autofsck) -- how do I remove it?
<Kaevik> think the livecd installer is stuck on 6% of 'select and install software'
<Kaevik> -.-;
<Dr_willis_> i tend to use the alternative instaler cd..
<TR3V0R> Alright guys I have a huge problem I get error #22 from grub when I try to boot normally can anyone help me fix this?
<Dr_willis_> i wonder if the servers are all getting the  Hardy Beta updates right now...
<Dr_willis_>  they may be slow.
<_michael> Hello, is there a way to let quickbrowser applets from kicker show broken symlinks?
<Kaevik> I am using the alt cd
<DnOberon> er
<DnOberon> I'm running off a live cd
<DnOberon> if i run debootstrap gusty /sda
<Kaevik> it started going again.
<DnOberon> that will install gusty that that harddrive right?
<ronak> hi
<DnOberon> anyone?
<Dr_willis_> I think the !install factoid hjas some info on using debootstrap and ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dr_willis_> ive never done it. Seen some guides here and there.. it looked a bit over-complex, when i could just grab a  install cd.
<Possu1> I am considering moving from Windows to sharing Windows along with flavor of Linux. I like Ubuntu because of it's simplicity but I have to ask about the differences between kde and gnome
<Possu1> and why you use either
<Possu1> and what are the advantages to both
<Dr_willis_> I like the more features in KDE.
<Possu1> is it easier to configure?
<Dr_willis_> You can easially install both on a ubuntu system and try them both out.
<DnOberon> so do I and I'm in the same boat you're in possu
<Dr_willis_> KDE has more configuration options.
<Possu1> I have used xfce
<DnOberon> so easy to switch between the two
<Possu1> so im not new to linux itself
<Dr_willis_> DnOberon,  Trivial to switch.
<Dr_willis_> on the KDM/GDM login screen thers a session menu. Pick the one to use.
<Possu1> ok
<Dr_willis_> You can have the XFCE desktop installed aso. and it will be in that menu as well
<Dr_willis_>  You can Mixx and match/combine apps from gnome and kde and xfce also.
<DnOberon> hm well I've been having trouble getting and burning a good  copy of the install cd, so hopefully installing it via bootstrap helps
<draik> How do I increase the hard drive size for VMware?
<Apple_Cat> You could even have them both running at the same time, or all three
<Dr_willis_> Or you can build your own desktop from othe rwindow managers and tools
<Possu1> Vista was just a horror story for me and now I am back into XP and XP doesn't have all the features my laptop can utilize
<Possu1> so i would like to try Linux
<Possu1> again...
 * Kaevik is running Vista just fine
<DnOberon> is there a way to see my network usage in kubuntu?
<draik> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Kaevik> not installing SP1 tho :
<Possu1> yea well I would like most of my ram back..1 gig out of 2 gigs of ram taken is a bit rediculous
<draik> Is there a channel for vmware?
<Jaikao> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Apple_Cat> #vmware
<Apple_Cat> ^,^
<Kaevik> 772mb/2048 currently
<Possu1> I personally didn't see it as much of an improvement
<Dr_willis_> the vmware server interface lets you slideer to set  the ram used on a virtual machine
<dennister> ok, does anyone remember how to make a system rescue disk, manually? i'm about to flash the mobo bios to fix some of the hardware issues and winblows me won't allow anyone to make such a disk...need to fix the bios probs b4 i can load a livecd and install kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> 'power off' the vm. adjust the settings. power it back on.
<draik> Thanks Apple_Cat
<Dr_willis_> dennister,  you wanted to make a system rescue disk for WINDOWS? or linux?
<dennister> so far i've got msdos.sys, io.sys, config.sys, autoexec.bat, various other dos commands...
<Apple_Cat> np
<Dr_willis_> dennister,  ick. :) thas OLD-skool stuff there. What version of windows you got?
<dennister> Dr_willis_: tell me about it :-)...this donated computer has winblows millenium, heheheh
<Apple_Cat> draik: any reason you're using vmware over virtual box ?
<Possu1> windows Mistake Edition?
<dennister> c why i want to get rid of it? replace it with kubuntu?
<dennister> Possu1: u got it
<Dr_willis_> dennister,   the guys in #windows will point ya to the right place.. I thouhg it was under Mycoputer/Somthing on the right menu...
<draik> Apple_Cat: VMware Workstation is what I know. Honestly, never heard of Virtual Box
<Dr_willis_> dennister,  backup the install to a file on a spare machine. :) so you can restore it easially..
<Dr_willis_> dennister,  you want a boot floppy so you can run the bios update mainly?
<dennister> Dr_willis_: that's even more complex...yes, need a boot floppy with the flash update utility and the new bios file on it
<Apple_Cat> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Screenshots, I'd use it over vmware unless you have a good reason not to
<Dr_willis_> dennister,  there is that bootdisk.com web site. :)
<dennister> AFTER i get the mobo bios updated, then my hardware will be detected with livecd's and those livecd's won't crash
<dennister> Dr_willis_: thx, this site might have what i need ready-made
<draik> Apple_Cat: What do I install from the repos?
<draik> virtualbox-ose?
<Apple_Cat> yep yep
<draik> Thank you
<draik> There was no particular reason for VMware other than it's what I know.
<Apple_Cat> oh ok, good luck and have fun then : )
<draik> I will
<draik> Thank you
<adude> is there any way to make a webpage a interactive desktop background?
<see-g> adude: you could try to use $your_favorite_browser for drawing the background
<Apple_Cat> yes, right click on the desktop and click configure desktop
<see-g> Configure Desktop -> Background -> Advanced Options
<adude> i got that far
<Apple_Cat> yep, then advanced options to the left of the window
<see-g> [x] Use te following program for drawing the background -> (I guess) /usr/bin/firefox http://www.example.com/
<see-g> or whatever way you pass a URL to firefox on the command line
<see-g> oh, I just saw ... it's easier
<Apple_Cat> then after checking that option, modify it and replace the http://www.kde.org/, with the URL you want
<see-g> at least for me it gives me the option to use a program called kwebdesktop :)
<Apple_Cat> yeah that's the one ^.^
<Apple_Cat> did you get all of that , adude ?
<adude> i'm working on it
<Apple_Cat> right click on desktop ->  Configure Desktop -> Advanced Options -> check the "Use the following program........" checkbox, then finally click the Modify button and there should be some text that you just replace the http://www.kde.org/ URL, with the one you want
<adude> but what i was wondering is if i could interact with the webpage from the desktop?
<Apple_Cat> not by using kwebdesktop
<adude> Apple_Cat thanks for the help :-)
<Apple_Cat> np : )
<adude> are there other programs besides kwebdesktop?
<Apple_Cat> any particular reason you want an interactive web page on your desktop ?
<adude> no not really
<adude> i just thought it would be cool
<deniz__> abend
<praWned> ahh. i remember the "active desktop" on win98/me
 * praWned shudders
 * Apple_Cat runs away and hides behind a bush
<aetaric> can someone help me. im stuck between debian's etch and gutsy
<adude> is there any other cool thing i could do with my desktop?
<praWned> wow that sounds painful
<praWned> adude: compiz-fusion
<aetaric> dpkg: regarding .../dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu16_i386.deb containing dpkg:
<aetaric>  package uses Breaks; not supported in this dpkg
<aetaric> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu16_i386.deb (--unpack):
<aetaric>  unsupported dependency problem - not installing dpkg
<Apple_Cat> adude: having an interactive web desktop would either be slow, or resource intensive, possible both.... you could probably get it working but it will probably be a pain
<aetaric> nightmare
<Kaevik> I ran adept update andnow it did the whole I'm already running thing.
<nosrednaekim> aetaric: wait... you were converting from debain to ubuntu?
<Kaevik> so I can't install anything...
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<aetaric> attempting.....its a vm so i can blow it if need be
<adude> i thought of that apple_cat
<aetaric> is there a way to force the install.....i'd rather not deal with rebuilding xen vm's
<adude> i'm rather bored and was just playing around with the desktop ;-)
<nosrednaekim> aetaric: lol.... good luck....not that I know of :)
<Apple_Cat> adude: try making a virtual machine and messing with that, it will keep you amused for a good few hours
<Kaevik> so I have some options here
<Kaevik> install package maintainers version, keep current,
<adude> Apple_cat how would i go about doing that?
<Apple_Cat> I'll tell you in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jsn0327> can someone please tell me the terminal command to mount a hard drive?
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: "sudo mount /dev/<name, such as sda1> /mountpoint"
<Jsn0327> thanks.  I just reformatted my 80gig hard drive and everytime that i try to mount it threw dolphin i get the error hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<gtt> hey
<Jsn0327> is /mountpoint the command i should use, or should i specify a mount point?
<aetaric> i win
<gtt> getting some errors in aptitude when trying to update some packages for kde4... seems like i remember something about ya gotta uninstall/purge or something?
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: /mnt works.... it has to be an existing directory
<aetaric> dpkg --install --force -all <package>
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: and you should really use the mount configuration tool in system settings->advanced
<Jsn0327> so i have to create a directory to mount it to?
<aetaric> so fyi to all don't try this unless you really want to deal with a large pain...but it can be done
<aetaric> i have migrated from etch to gutsy
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: yes, you probably want it to be in /media
<Jsn0327> nosrednaekim: what directory should i choose as the mount point?
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: try "sudo mkdir /media/<device name>"
<Jsn0327> ok
<DareDevyl> i have no idea to change its default runlevel to 1,ubuntu has no /etc/inittab?
<Jsn0327> nosrednaekim: thanks alot. That was easy.  I used teh disk & filesystems manager
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: yeah.... that tool is awesome :)
<Jsn0327> what would you recgommend for a windows xp virtual machine?  Virtual box or vmware?
<martalli> virtualbox has worked fairly well for me...I thought to install windows you would need a full copy of vmware...
<nosrednaekim> virtualbox for sure, but get the non ose
<Jsn0327> non ose?
<nosrednaekim> i.e., not the one in the default repositories, the non-open-source edition.... its far easier to use
<Jsn0327> i saw an article of a guy that was running KDE with a virtual machine "seamlessly"?  How do you do that?
<nosrednaekim> and it has USB support
<Apple_Cat> ose = Open Source Edition
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: its as simple as installing the guest additions (very simple) and then hitting right Ctrl+L
<vers> does anyone know what i have to do to use the s-video (see me computer screen on  my t.v.) cable on linux?
<Jsn0327> nosrednaekim: do you know of any tutorials on it?  i haven't messed with guest additions yet
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: not really, read the user manual which came with it, its really good
<Jsn0327> ok
<MinusSeven> If I install Kubuntu 7.10, and run the updates, will that update to the latest version of KDE 4?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<MinusSeven> Ok, thanks
<MinusSeven> Looks easy to upgrade
<MinusSeven> thanks for your help
<MinusSeven> bye
<Jsn0327> nosrednaekim: I got an error while trying to install virtual box non ose.  can i message you with the error?  I uninstalled the ose version with the adept manager before i tried to install this one
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: i'm sorry, I have to go..
<nosrednaekim> Jsn0327: try #vbox
<Jsn0327> ok
<Apple_Cat> Jsn0327: http://phorolinux.com/installing-virtualbox-ose-on-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=1f61c06cb1010b0414e29a95ca306130&t=601689#post3698593
<tsrk> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 AMD64, and I'm having some problems.  Right after I installed it I began installing all the updates, however at one point it encountered an error (I forget the exact message).  Then it said there is a new version available (7.10) which is what's installed right now.  Also, now when I go to the system settings and go into administrator mode, it still disables the administrator options.
<tsrk> Oh, so irc.ubuntu.com is the same as freenode?
<kgoetz> tsrk: yes, its a cname
<tsrk> Oh, ok.  May I ask what exactly is a cname?  Sorry, I don't know much about this stuff.
<kgoetz> tsrk: its a dns thing
<tsrk> Ok
<kgoetz> its a pointer basically
<tsrk> Ah ok
<tsrk> I have to reboot now to see if the updates will work again
<tsrk> Hi, how do I open the update checker when the icons not in the system-tray like thing?
<Kaevik> Adept Updater?
<tsrk> yeah
<dthacker> slow channel
<Kaevik> well appearently I have wpasupplicant
<Kaevik> but knetworkmanager only show wep and it doesn't have an option for using something else
<Kaevik> installed this wpagui, now to find it ><
<Jsn0327> does anyone know how to find out the path to your serial port?  i'm trying to set it up in virtualbox
<Kaevik> hmm I think I need to worry about why I do not see any Wireless networks before trying to figure out the encryption problem...
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> what are you trying to do?>
<Kaevik> get the lpatop to connect to a WPA encrypted wireless network
<matt1728> do you know the password?
<Kaevik> I figured I needed to get knetworkmanager to use WPA, but if I can't find any networks to connect to encryption won't matter.
<Kaevik> yes
<Kaevik> I set the password
<matt1728> go to knetworkmanager and just click connect to other network
<Kaevik> router is right in front of me.
<matt1728> and type in anything
<matt1728> just to send the singal out
<matt1728> then it should show other ones
<matt1728> that works for me usually
<matt1728> you're not showing any connection around your house?
<Kaevik> I have three sections General Settings, Notifications, and Wireless Networks
<Kaevik> go in the last and all it has is alist and I can't do anything.
<matt1728> right click on knetworkmanager in the panel
<Kaevik> only thing todo in ther is remove item (but list is blank)
<matt1728> it should show what you can connect too
<Kaevik> ok
<Kaevik> Wired devices, Manual COnfiguration, Options, Help, Quit
<matt1728> is your wifi card on?
<matt1728> that might be it
<Kaevik> orange light on the front of the laptop solid color
<matt1728> and it doesnt show any wireless network?
<Kaevik> nope
<Jsn0327> does ubuntu have any problems mounting/accessing ntfs partitions?
<matt1728> shouldn't
<Kaevik> when I click on the network manager icon Device: No active device ><
<matt1728> you have to turn it on in the computer
<crxyem> is there a way to change the color of the scrollbar , 	 change the title bar color etc... I'd like the scrollbar match
<Kaevik> but in the Manual configure options the eth1 (wirelesscard) is enabled
<matt1728> oh
<matt1728> wtf
<Jsn0327> kaevik: do you have the driver installed?
<matt1728> right click knetworkmanager and go to manual configuration
<Jsn0327> does anyone know how to find out the path to your serial port?  i'm trying to set it up in virtualbox
<Kaevik> k
<matt1728> then click on the eth1 and configure
<Kaevik> I got knetman up
<Jsn0327> kaevik: do your self a favor and uninstall knetwork manager. download wicd and you'll save your self TONS of head aches
<Kaevik> k got that up already
<matt1728> and put in the info for the network
<Kaevik> already done
<matt1728> restart your router
<matt1728> and then your laptop
<matt1728> and unplug
<matt1728> from etho
<Kaevik> if it will reboot :s
<Kaevik> woo working so far (rebooting)
<matt1728> unplug the router for like 5 min
<matt1728> did anything work?
<crxyem> is there a way to change the color of the scrollbar  I changed the title bar color etc... I'd like the scrollbar match
<Erickj92> is there an alternative to apache
<Erickj92> ?
<Kaevik> bah nope
<matt1728> lol
<Erickj92> darn
<matt1728> are you on wired?
<Erickj92> wired internet?
<matt1728> yea
<Erickj92> yeah
<matt1728> on the laptop
<Erickj92> DSL
<matt1728> unplug
<Erickj92> hu?
<matt1728> and restart
<matt1728> unplug the DSL line
<Erickj92> what does that do?
<matt1728> and reboot
<matt1728> it should discover the network
<Erickj92> apache?
<matt1728> keep the wifi on during reboot
<Kaevik> I ran Adept and looked for knetworkmanager (says not installed)
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> really?
<Erickj92> matt1728, i dont use wireless, its on a desktop
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> i was talking to kaevik
<matt1728> lol
<Erickj92> oh
<Erickj92> rofl
<matt1728> lmao
<matt1728> nice
<Kaevik> odd how something wasn't installed but is listed in the System menu ><
<matt1728> yea lol
<matt1728> install it
<matt1728> then your problem should go away
<matt1728> sorry i didnt help out much
<matt1728> lol
<Erickj92> can some one tell me why when i type in localhost in my browser, apache works, but when i type in my IP address, on another computer, it doesnt work?
<Kaevik> so install knetwork then reboot?
<Erickj92> Kaevik, you talking to me?
<Kaevik> wicd wasn't listed ><
<Erickj92> oh
<Erickj92> lol
<Kaevik> I dunno about you , just getting a wireless connection going is not easy for me, tho the wired connection worked super easy.
<Stroganoff> Erickj92, are you using iptables?
<Erickj92> dunno
<Erickj92> what are they?
<Kaevik> routing stuff
<Erickj92> Stroganoff, i have port forwarding set up
<Kaevik> oops I should not have drank that mountain dew, I need to goto sleep but I am now kind of hyper.
<Kaevik> well with KNetworkManager 'installed' via Adept same thing is happening no divuce listed.
<Kaevik> and it still has all the information ><
<Kaevik> like as if I neve installed/remove and reinstalled it
<Kaevik> bah I'll try to work on this tomarrow
<asobi> how do i unzip .ace files?
<leo_rockw> asobi: use unace
<techbw> hi all, just wanted to know is there any way that I can get better fonts for kubuntu 6.06?
<Apple_Cat> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Apple_Cat> only 20 minutes too slow -_-
<techbw> thanx for the link.
<lanoxx> my dvd is not playing any sound anymore, im playing with kaffeine, it worked untill i did a cold reboot just a few minutes ago
<lanoxx> sound is working in kaffeine if i play mp3
<lanoxx> what could be the reason?
<techbw> oh! by the way, not font installation, what I am looking for is to set font redering to smoothe fonts a little. I have lcd display and fonts don't look right
<lanoxx> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lanoxx> !Kaffeine
<Apple_Cat> and sound is working in every other app ?
<pat5star> techbw: check out this url: http://themasterplan.in/2007/07/15/sexy-smooth-fonts-on-kubuntu
<lanoxx> amarok works too
<Apple_Cat> have you tried changing the sound driver from auto to oss,alsa, pulseaudio ?
<techbw> i have been there, the problem my config has many lines where the autohinter can be inserted, and not really sure on where to insert it, what I have dont now is to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig"
<techbw> seems to automatically add autohint to .fonts.conf file
<lanoxx> neither works
<techbw> although when I actually go and check file, the autohint is not with in the ~/.fonts.conf file
<lanoxx> system sound works too by the way, like kde is playing error sounds
<Carutsu> how do I clear a crash with Adept?
<lanoxx> well sound with kaffeine is jittering actually, when i play mp3s
<lanoxx> with vlc i get the msg unable to open dvd:// now
<pat5star> techbw: not sure what to tell you then, I followed the instructions there and ended up with beautiful fonts, better than any other OS I've used since, was hoping that would work the same for you
<techbw> It should work, must just finish reading the whole page, I thought I had already been to this page, as there is another site, with a similar name for the html page.  I followed the step by step, and ended up having to re-install, as the whole system crashed, and I am new to linux so did not know how to get it back up
<techbw> now lets see ctrl+alt+bckspc
<techbw> with that fix on the link u gave me, makes my fonts look out of focus...with blured edges
<techbw> what is your default font used in your window env.
<pat5star> techbw: I use freesans, I like that font
<techbw> I am fond of tahoma, would the font redering on the default fonts, go out the window with this fix?  or does it work on all fonts
<techbw> would i be able to copy fonts from my windows machine, to the linux machine?
<saerch> hi there, grtz to everybody
<posingaspopular> hi saerch
<saerch> its my first time around,
<saerch> never used linux or any form of it
<saerch> hi posingaspopular
<posingaspopular> welcome aborad :P
<posingaspopular> aboard even
<saerch> never mind the typing,
<saerch> can happen to anybody
<saerch> so here can i ask anything about kubuntu if i am having probs
<CockoX> what linux distro are you using saerch???
<saerch> 7.1 gutsy gibbon i presume
<saerch> hi Coc
<Hirvinen> There is no such thing as version 7.1 of (k)ubuntu.
<Hirvinen> !version
<CockoX> 7.10
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<saerch> thank you ubotu
<posingaspopular> yes saerch
<posingaspopular> that is a bot btw :P
<lanoxx> hehe
<saerch> i am having the 7.10 gutsy
<saerch> that should be right
<saerch> everything is in english here i presume
<posingaspopular> yes
<saerch> ok no probs
<posingaspopular> but we can link you to a non english resource if you need that too :P
<saerch> if there is a dutch resource, that can be helpfull
<saerch> :P
<posingaspopular> !du
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> hmm
<posingaspopular> #ubuntu-nl is the room for that
<posingaspopular> !duth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !dutch
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<posingaspopular> there we go
<saerch> ok thanks, gonna try that:P
<jussi01> posingaspopular: !nl ;)
<crashhandler> anyone know simple note taking apps such as Notepad in m$ windows?
<jussi01> kwrite, kate
<jussi01> under utilities
<posingaspopular> kntoes, tomboy
<jussi01> crashhandler: ^
<posingaspopular> knotes
 * jussi01 was wondering what toes had to do with this ;)
<posingaspopular> jussi01: my spelling is terrible today. it must be an 'every'day
<jussi01> posingaspopular: yep :P
<crashhandler> tq all ^_^/
<jussi01> :)
<crashhandler> can i import adblockplus filter set into konqueror Adblock Filters? does it working?
<crashhandler> adblockplus filter set from firefox extension>konqueror adblock
<darx> hi, how can I set KDE such that the panels only show windows active for individual desktops?
<darx> :-)
<darx> I'm on kde 3.x
<clau30_> darx: right click on the panel and then configure
<darx> clau30: thanks found it
<yao_ziyuan> let me praise ktorrent
<yao_ziyuan> the official bittorrent client has poor support for linux
<Ar-Pharazon> Hi, I'm sorry if this offends anyone but I want to make my kubuntu as insecure as possible.
<Tm_T> Ar-Pharazon: umm, what for if I may ask?
<clau30_> lol
<Ar-Pharazon> My logic is, A: I don't have anything worth securing on my computer and B: Security invariably comes at some cost of my time and/or effort, though negligibly small at times.
<Tm_T> Ar-Pharazon: false and false
<Ar-Pharazon> What do you mean?
<Tm_T> Ar-Pharazon: as in, it takes time to make your system insecure
<Ar-Pharazon> Yeah, I realize that.
<Tm_T> but it's secure just like that, no time required
<Ar-Pharazon> However that effort is finite and constant. The cost of security is a function of use.
<Ar-Pharazon> BUt I have to enter passwords and confirm my actions and enable hidden admin features all the time.
<clau30_> Ar-Pharazon: are you not satisfied with your kubuntu?
<clau30_> Ar-Pharazon: that
<Ar-Pharazon> Isn't there some "I don't care if the whole thing crashes and burns" switch?
<clau30_> Ar-Pharazon: that's for your own safety... saves you from yourself :)
<clau30_> hmm
<Ar-Pharazon> I'm not afraid of myself.
<Ar-Pharazon> =p
<clau30_> I wouldn't know how to do that
<cannon> could somebody tell me why i sometimes lose keyboard input until logging in again?
<cannon> i've even tried unplugging my usb keyboard
<jussi01> cannon: im not sure. Ive had that also from time to time
<cannon> would it be more stable on ubuntu?
<jussi01> cannon: I have no idea. I dont use ubuntu. however, it seems to happen only when using usb storage for me.
<cannon> the only thing I did different was pause vlc and open and play music with quod libet
<SQLDarkly> I created a system user for use with proftpd. This user cannot create folders or write files. How can I give this user full access since it is only allowing root right now?
<SQLDarkly> FYI I added the user to the root and admin groups but no go
<cube> moin
<jussi01> hi
<jussi01> SQLDarkly: I would suggest you use sftp/ssh
<jussi01> !ssh | SQLDarkly
<ubotu> SQLDarkly: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SQLDarkly> I cannot
<SQLDarkly> Asterisk uses FTP to dump recorded files
<SQLDarkly> I would perfer SFTP or something with more security im just bound by other systems
<cube> which system values i have to change, to make stackoverflows working/possible on my kubuntu-system? atm they are detected and the programms terminated
<jussi01> SQLDarkly: yeah, that sucks
<tomahasamoot> What's the best way to do an encrypted FS on Kubuntu?
<tomahasamoot> I've seen a StegFS project, that looks interesting, but it's inactive...  so I'm guessing it's best to stay away from
<jussi01> tomahasamoot: LVM is good iirc
<SQLDarkly> damnit i took the workaholic test on forbes yep im 77% workaholic
<SQLDarkly> doesnt mean shit thats its 430 am i havent slept and im working on a pot of coffee
<jussi01> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jussi01> !ohmy | SQLDarkly
<ubotu> SQLDarkly: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SQLDarkly> http://www.forbes.com/2005/11/14/workaholic-quiz-careers-cx_1117_bizbasicquiz.html
<tomahasamoot> jussi01: thanks!
<cube> tomahasamoot: cryptsetup
<johannes_> hi @ all
<jussi01> SQLDarkly: that stuff is perhaps more appropriate in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<SQLDarkly> it is it is :) i agree just thought people may enjoy it
<SQLDarkly> see jussi01 I was getting offtopic and your forcing me to work pffft
<SQLDarkly> :)
<cannon> lol
<lancerocke> Is ther eanyone here that can help me with the KDE4 panel size? I resize it to 24px, but it looks really odd. It's as if it doesnt want to be 24 px. The panel resizes but everything on it stays huge, rendering the panel at like 37px no matter that smaller size you choose.
<lancerocke> this is my KDE4 http://www.imagebam.com/image/5c1baf4005280
<jussi01> lancerocke: yeah, its a known bug atm
<lancerocke> jussi01: what abou the fact that everything look ummmm unthemed? see the gray and the widgets and such?
<jussi01> lancerocke: lets head on over to #kubuntu-kde4 to chat about this :9
<lancerocke> jussi01: http://www.imagebam.com/image/7255244006160
<lancerocke> ok
<carlzenox> how do i get php on kubuntu?
<carlzenox> its odd it dont come with it already
<SQLDarkly> adept package manager
<SQLDarkly> or console and use apt-get or something
<SQLDarkly> just like any normal php package install
<carlzenox> i tried sudo apt-get install php
<carlzenox> but couldent find it
<carlzenox> idk how to install it lol it came on ubuntu
<jussi01> !lamp | carlzenox
<ubotu> carlzenox: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<carlzenox> grr SQLDarkly can you join #jjk please
<Fragrag> Question, I'm planning to install Kubuntu. I have CD's with 6.06, should I install those or download the latest stable version?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> test
<Dr_willis> hmm
<ActionParsnip> test
<ActionParsnip> stupid gfs account
<Dr_willis> I just had a Major HD goof up.. did a fsck to fix it.. and it put every file in lost+found
<yao_ziyuan> i once filed a bug for kubuntu to change its default clock font style to "Digital"
<yao_ziyuan> and was rejected
<yao_ziyuan> saying the Plain style is more intelligible
<Dr_willis> Id be happy if they just set it to 12 hr by default.
<yao_ziyuan> now i feel the Plain style is better
<Dr_willis> or if the idiotic clock just had a togle for JUST the clock to show..
<Dr_willis> the time in 12 hr format. I may actually want other apps to use 24hr date format. but i want the clock in 12hr format.
<yao_ziyuan> or if the clock can eject a penguin
<yao_ziyuan> every one hour
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<nosrednaekim> wow...aptitude is slowr than apt-get
<nosrednaekim> for removing at least
<Jucato> it does more checking that apt-get does (at least before autoremove was implemented in apt-get)
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, just use apt-get. much cleaner
<ricardo_> hello somebody want to talk???
<Dr_willis> If you ask A/S/L - we will strangle you with a cat-5 cable..
<Dr_willis> :P
<Jucato> Dr_willis: better. I'll just kick him :)
<Dr_willis> Strangle THen Kick!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> or both at the same time...
<Dr_willis> Back to fixing my system. must of been a nasty thing that currupted my filesystem. :(
<Jucato> ouch
<sivaji> is it possible to boot from iso image ?
<Dr_willis> sivaji,  ive seen specific disrtos that can boot from a  iso image of that disrto.
<Dr_willis> BUT in each case. they had a special kernel that you booted that searched for that iso. (well it was the initrd I think)
<ActionParsnip> sivaji:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273114
<Dr_willis> SO its possible..  :) but  it depends on the details.
<sivaji> Dr_willis ActionParsnip ok
<Dr_willis> I noticed that the latest Puppylinux, and slax, and Sidux all have a 'copy iso to hd and install grub to boot it' install method.
<Dr_willis> which is a neat trick
<ActionParsnip> puppy is cool
<Dr_willis> Yep - its handy
<Dr_willis> I got slax booting off a usb thumb drive also.
<Dr_willis> I never CAN get puppy to properly install to my thumbdrives. :(
<ActionParsnip> i never install to usb. its fiddly and cd boot is sufficient for me
<Dr_willis> Its just fun to do. :)
<Dr_willis> a micro-thumb drive with a System-Rescue Disrto - can be handy
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: indeed ;)
<sivaji> what this command will do cat /dev/hdb3
<ActionParsnip> sivaji:  it will output your hard drive conents to the screen
<ActionParsnip> sivaji:  or whatever hdb3 equates to
<ActionParsnip> sivaji:  could be your cd drive
<sivaji> ActionParsnip so i can create a copy of my  hd with that command
<ActionParsnip> sivaji:  look into dd
<sivaji> i.e is cat /dev/hdb3 > /dev/sda1 # hdb3 is db and sda is pendrive
<ActionParsnip> sudo dd if=/dev/hdb of=/dev/sda1
<ActionParsnip> not sure about sudo though. can anyone clarify
 * sivaji Linux is a ocean 
<matt1728> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matt1728> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<yao_ziyuan> do you guys sometimes hear a pc speaker beep?
<yao_ziyuan> it beeps but it doesn't let me know what happens
<yao_ziyuan> that a little unfriendly
<yao_ziyuan> a sense of myth...
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan: is there a common action you do that makes it happen? Are you using a certain app?
<yao_ziyuan> several apps are suspicious
<yao_ziyuan> pidgin, thunderbird,
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan:  then kill some off and run your system for half anhour
<yao_ziyuan> good idea
<finek> hi
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan:  then add one and repeat
<ActionParsnip> hi finek
<ActionParsnip> !hi | finek
<ubotu> finek: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<finek> i want to mount my cdrom but "mount: special device /dev/cdrom does not exist"
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: can it be some daemon/service?
<finek> how to create this devise
<yao_ziyuan> so nobody ever hear an unexpected beep?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan:  you will see what causes it as you investigate
<ActionParsnip> finek:  type mount to see whats mounted first
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: there are many processes in my KSysGuard
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan:  as you run more apps it will grow. keep it low until you work it out
<finek> /dev/hde1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<finek> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<finek> /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<finek> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<finek> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<finek> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<finek> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<finek> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<finek> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<finek> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | finek
<ubotu> finek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<finek> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<finek> uu sory
<jpatrick> ...
<ActionParsnip> finek:  you on a desktop or laptop?
<finek> desktop
<ActionParsnip> finek:  and is the cd drive on PATA?
<finek> cd drive
<finek> but i dont know
<ActionParsnip> finek: ok
<ActionParsnip> finek:  cd /dev
<ActionParsnip> fine ls hd*
<finek> ?
<ActionParsnip> finek:  run that command it will give you all the hd devices in your system
<ActionParsnip> like hda
<ActionParsnip> hdb
<ActionParsnip> etc
<finek> ok
<ActionParsnip> finek: what you got?
<finek> hde  hde1  hde2  hde5
<ActionParsnip> hde? not hda?
<finek> finek@finek:/dev$ ls hd*
<finek> hde  hde1  hde2  hde5
<ActionParsnip> ok
<Jucato> fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> well those are the drives in your system
<ActionParsnip> Jucato: you read my mind
<victamower> hi
<ActionParsnip> finek:  do what Jucato said
<victamower> I'm having problems with kdvb-fe, kaffeine will sometimes hang first time I start it
<ActionParsnip> victamower:  are you fully updated?
<victamower> then I can't start it again, e.g. I type kaffeine from the terminal and it never returns
<finek> but nothing happend ;(
<victamower> action:  yes
<victamower> I have to kill dcopserver and the kdvb-fe process before I can launch kaffeine again
<ActionParsnip> victamower: to return control use kaffeine &
<ActionParsnip> victamower: when you first run it
<victamower> Action: I know that, I mean I type kaffeine and nothing is launched, and it doesn't return (i.e. hangs not crashes)
<finek> finek@finek:/dev$ fdisk -l
<finek> finek@finek:/dev$
<Jucato> try "sudo fdisk -l"
<ActionParsnip> victamower: what if you run it with the menu entry?
<victamower> Action: that's how I run it the first time.. it hangs.. so I kill it, then try to run it again by clicking it from the menu and nothing
<ActionParsnip> victamower: ps -ef | grep kaf
<finek> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60279/
<victamower> Action: it is still running, I have to kill it
<ActionParsnip> victamower:  does it show any other kaffienes running?
<victamower> Action: but that's not enough, I also have to kill dcopserver and kdvb
<victamower> Action: I should add this happens when I'm trying to watch digital TV
<victamower> and happens right after booting up, I haven't run any other program
<victamower> s
<ActionParsnip> finek: ok we can see your hard drives there
<victamower> it didn't used to happen to I was hoping to reinstall the packages that contain dcopserver and kdvb, in case they've become corrupted or something
<finek> ActionParsnip:  only one hard drive
<ActionParsnip> finek: found this  	        A cdrom should mount automatically in LDapper, however, it can also be 		manually mounted by selecting Places/Computer and then right clicking on 		the cdrom drive icon and choosing Mount Volume
<neopsyche_> wifi card need to setup as AP.. anyone?
<matt1728> WAP?
<neopsyche_> anything
<neopsyche_> at this point
<matt1728> lol
<neopsyche_> need to access wifi via laptop..
<matt1728> you can't connect?
<neopsyche_> at this point i dont even care if someone leeches of my connection.
<neopsyche_> I have main pc with internet
<neopsyche_> want to setup AP so laptop can connect wirelessly
<matt1728> oh do you have knetworknetwork manager installed?
<finek> ActionParsnip: but where can i select "Places/Computer"
<neopsyche_> let me see
<neopsyche_> when typing that in terminal i get: V
<neopsyche_> org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo already owned
<neopsyche_> matt1728, see above
<ActionParsnip> neopsyche_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283
<ActionParsnip> finek: try in konqueror
<neopsyche_> matt1728,yes it is atheros.
<matt1728> ok so run it
<olimpico> is there a way to measure the maximum velocity from a direct connection with another computer?
<neopsyche_> actionparsnip; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376283 this will get my AP working?
<neopsyche_> matt1728, atheros card is detected
<neopsyche_> matt1728,whats the first step to setting up ap?
<matt1728> oh just right click on the palen knetwork manager
<matt1728> and connect where you want to
<Jarlaxle> hi all
<mallize> help!  does anyone know of a firefox plugin that will run windows media player streams?
<mallize> for linux obviously
<Jarlaxle> hi, as far as i know you can find it at microsoft.com
<Jucato> hm?
<neopsyche_> ok.. i have knetworkmanager open now
<neopsyche_> matt1728,ok.. see above
<Jucato> !info mplayerplug-in
<ubotu> Package mplayerplug-in does not exist in gutsy
<neopsyche_> mallize.. i think VLC
<frank23> !info mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> Package mplayer-plugin does not exist in gutsy
<neopsyche_> mallize.. microsoft will possibly only work with original winmedia player.. vlc is multiplatform so plugin for it could solve problem
<Jucato> !info mozilla-mplayer | mallize
<ubotu> mallize: mozilla-mplayer (source: mplayerplug-in): MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<neopsyche_> matt1728, i have the program open now.. just noticed it starts minimised.
<neopsyche_> Knetwork manager says no active device?
<neopsyche_> is there an english version of this guide? http://wiki.ubuntubrasil.org/LinuxAccessPoint
<frank23> neopsyche_: right-click on the icon
<neopsyche_> ???
<neopsyche_> frank23, ok.. i see someoptions/
<neopsyche_> frank23,i want to create an AP for my laptop.. preferably with security
<frank23> neopsyche_: not sure how to do that...
<adude> are you here Apple_Cat?
<squixl> hi,
<squixl> does somebody know something about SMART for HDD
<squixl> i have a HDD that mocks be cause of the SMART,
<neopsyche_> frank23,its in a guide.. bu thte guide is from ubuntu brazil.. so .. no good.. need englis.
<squixl> and also has some badblocks on it, and i cann't do nothing against it, is there perhaps a tool wich marks the badblocks, and let me use the drive again?
<neopsyche_> frank23,http://wiki.ubuntubrasil.org/LinuxAccessPoint
<frank23> neopsyche_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint    always look in help.ubuntu.com
<Crash> anybody have got a problem with bus' mainboard K7s5A?
<Crash> smbus_630
<Crash> error
<axel_> Hello! I've a problem with bootsplash. The monitor can't show it and sais that the signal was not within the supported range (Hz). How to fix that?
<ZERO_COOL> anybody have got a problem with bus' mainboard K7s5A?
<squixl> does someone know a tool to check and repair defect hdd?
<squixl> like lowlevelformat, or something like that?
<frank23> squixl: you can't repair hardware damage. If you have bad blocks, buy a new hard drive
<squixl> @frank,
<squixl> i know that i cant repair them,
<squixl> but my aim would be
<squixl> to mark the badblocks, or the sectors,
<ere4si> on a unmounted harddisk you can use fsck - I use the live cd for that
<squixl> to be able to use the drive
<squixl> when i boot the drive the SMART appears,
<squixl> i did following:
<frank23> squixl: on most newer hard drive, the drive does this automatically with some spare blocks it has, your's may have run out of spare blocks
<squixl> @frank,
<squixl> ?
<squixl> is it possible to check/mark the badblocks, and use the drive?
<squixl> the bios finds the drive,
<squixl> but SMART appears,  i would like to get SMART away, mark the badblocks, and use the drive, is this possible?
<frank23> squixl: I don't know... My advice to you is to get a new drive immediately unless the data on it is completely worthless
<gundam_rx78nt1> good morning, afternoon, evening depending on where your located...
<squixl> i lost them anyway,
<squixl> i tried badblocks /dev/hda
<squixl> but badblocks cant repair
<squixl> or mark them
<neopsyche_> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)
<neopsyche_> what does that number at the beginning of the listing mean?
<neopsyche_> 01
<neopsyche_> does this mean its eth1?
<genii> neopsyche_: No. It means it's on PCI bus number 1
<neopsyche_> oh
<neopsyche_> hmm
<neopsyche_> would that make it wlan1?
<Jucato> try running "iwconfig" to see?
<genii> neopsyche_: The atheros adapters usually get 2 names associated with them, the first is the controller host which will be something like wifi0 wifi1 or so. Then the ath0 ath1 . If you have 2 network adapter then the one with lowest PCI bus/slot numbers become the loswer-numbered adapter.
<neopsyche_> i see ath0
<neopsyche_>  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<Jucato> then it's ath0
<sebbar> hi, 8.04 beta isn't out yet, is it?
<Pici> : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<sebbar> Pici: ok tnx
<cannon> hi all
<ActionParsnip> cannon: howdy
<ActionParsnip> !hi | cannon
<ubotu> cannon: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cannon> hows you ActionParsnip ActionParsnip?
<cannon> oops :D
<ActionParsnip> cannon: nb, you?
<cannon> ActionParsnip: do you know how I can get my Logitech G15 keyboard working on linux?
<cannon> not bad ... had an argument with my computer parts supplier and won! :D
<ActionParsnip> cannon:  plug it in (?)
<cannon> lol
<cannon> am using it at the mo
<cannon> but has no functionality
<cannon> all it does it type and light up
<ActionParsnip> cannon:  please elaborate
<cannon> i just did :P
<cannon> !g15
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g15 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cannon> :(
<ActionParsnip> so the function butons dont work?
<genii> If it lights up and types, what else could it do?
<cannon> lol, lots of things :P
<ere4si> does the g15 have those shortcut buttons for the net etc?
<cannon> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/3498&cl=us,en
<cannon> has more than that ;)
<cannon> profilers and stuff
<cannon> 18 macro buttons
<cannon> music buttons
<unimatrix> hi, are there any tutorials on how to install PulseAudio in Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ActionParsnip> cannon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039may help. try googling
<cannon> lol, i did!
<unimatrix> yeah, i've seen this, but it's ubuntu specific
<unimatrix> cant find some of the configs in KDE
<Jucato> #1 question is whether you can use pulseaudio in KDE?
<unimatrix> why wouldn't that be possible.. the thing is crossplatform, i think it can handle a different window manager
<ere4si> gtk vs qt ?
<Jucato> unimatrix: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#KDE
<Jucato> unimatrix: you'll be basically using ESD to use pulseaudio
<unimatrix> woah how did i miss that
<unimatrix> thanks
<Jucato> or make arts use esd to use pulseaudio
<Jucato> (some relevant results in "pulseaudio kde" in google)
<baudthief> might sound like a stupid question, but if memtest86+ repeatedly shows an error in one specific RAM location, would that be the cause of some random crashes that resolve after a few seconds?
<nosrednaekim> baudthief: might be
<genii> baudthief: Bad RAM can cause lots of flakey issues
<baudthief> hmm I cant remember if it started happening after I installed 2 x 1GB SODIMMs or before lol, I pulled out one stick at a time, and ran memtest86+ again, trying both slots, and it does indeed fail on only one of the sticks
<baudthief> should I return it?
<genii> baudthief: Thats what I'd do
<baudthief> cool, didn't know if a handful of errors in RAM were acceptable or not :p
<baudthief> figured thats what ECC was for or something
<genii> Yes, ECC is supposed to map out the bad areas and not use them, like the idea of marking bad sectors on a disk as being in use.
<genii> But brand new RAM, ECC or not, should not have failures yet
<ere4si> and ecc ram is normally server stuff
<baudthief> true
<baudthief> sweet thanks, gonna try it out with just 1GB installed - hopefully it was the cause of the crashing probs
<baudthief> either way gonna return it tomorrow :p
<baudthief> makes watching videos impossible
<baudthief> seems alot faster with 1gb o_O
<luketto> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neopsyche_> can anyone please help me with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<neopsyche_> im not sure if i understand it completely
<matt1728>  you still havent connected?
<adude> anybody here know how to use compiz?
<Jucato> !compiz | adude
<ere4si> !compiz
<ubotu> adude: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ere4si> hehe
<neopsyche_> matt1728, nope
<nick_> someone can help me plz
<nick_> matt1728:  ^^
<nick_> help help lol
<matt1728> lol
<jpatrick> !help | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jpatrick> arg
<nick_> compiz not working in kde :(
<matt1728> with
<jpatrick> !ask | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nick_> i install it and i can configure all in compiz but nothing work
<matt1728> do you have a graphics card?
<nick_> sli nvidia 7800
<nick_> 2x
<neopsyche_> matt1728, apparently I have to do this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessAccessPoint
<neopsyche_> matt1728,looks complicated
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<nick_> its work when i go in gnome interface
<nick_> but not in kde :(
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim
<matt1728> neopsyche sorry cant help you ive never had to install aything for my wireless it just worked :)
<matt1728> nick: did you enable 3d settings in KDE?
<nick_> maybe not
<matt1728> try that
<nick_> where
<matt1728> umm
<matt1728> let me look
<matt1728> i know where it is in gnome only
<matt1728> lol
<nick_> doh me to lol
<nosrednaekim> there is no config panel in kde....in gutsy
<unimatrix> have you tried you know... typing compiz into the terminal
<nosrednaekim> for 3d effects
<matt1728> oh there isnt?
<matt1728> alright
<nick_> ok thanks
<nick_> lol now i can't see my task baer
<nick_> bar *
<matt1728> lol
<nick_> o configuration is not finish wait :P
<matt1728> wow compiz is so much easier to install on kubuntu
<nick_> lol
<matt1728> i had to do it from source on fedora
<nick_> he said xgl not present
<matt1728> yea same here
<matt1728> i just installed
<nick_> how
<nosrednaekim> nick_: thats ok, as long as you have an nvidia ;)
<nick_> in package ?
<nick_> ok nosrednaekim
<matt1728> are nvidia best for linux?
<nick_> i have to install the driver ?
<nosrednaekim> nick_: if you lost your window borders, hit "ctrl+c" int he terminal and type in "kwin --replace" hit enter and DO NOT close that window
<nosrednaekim> nick_: if you were running with compix in gnome, you should hev th driver
<nosrednaekim> sorry, I have to go
<matt1728> do you need metacity to run compiz?
<safak> hi,which program i can use for zip file
<neopsyche_> the information on my sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces looks nothing like the info in the guide?
<unimatrix> to run compiz you need emerald
<neopsyche_> can anyone help with this.. regarding safety?
<unimatrix> it's metacity's replacement
<matt1728> ahh
<matt1728> is it better?
<nick_> my linux freeze lol
<clau30_> safak: ark
<ere4si> nick_: is it cold there? :)
<neopsyche_> matt1728,yo
<neopsyche_> matt1728,can  you help with this sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ere4si> oops
<[ifr0g]> !find photorec
<ubotu> No packages matching 'photorec' could be found
<[ifr0g]> !photorec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photorec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[ifr0g]> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<[ifr0g]> !undelete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<asdfe> [ifr0g]: what's the prob?
<Odd-rationale> !botabuse | [ifr0g]
<ubotu> [ifr0g]: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<asdasd> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<neopsyche_> ?
<lod__air> hi all
<lod__air> when will the betas be released?
<Odd-rationale> lod__air: today
<Odd-rationale> lod__air: I'm still waiting gor the announcement, then i'll go grab it :)
<busfahrer> Excuse me I'm having trouble getting TwinView to work on Kubuntu. What's working is that during kdm login, I have my 2nd screen "RightOf" my primary one, and I can move the mouse into it. But as soon as I log in, the 2nd screen goes black and I can't move into it anymore. What could I be missing?
<yao_ziyuan> can't run tuxracer smoothly
<yao_ziyuan> i suspect ubuntu doesn't support my video card
<U-Dinlow> What happens if I put agp4x card in agp8x slot? Would it work?
<ere4si> yep
<ere4si> supports 1x 2x 4x 8x
<U-Dinlow> the board says not tto , thats all
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> One of my friends has a desktop that looks like this
<DarkWizzard> http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/0/snapshot3.png
<DarkWizzard> it seems like kdesktop doesn't treat ~/Desktop as the Desktop folder
<ere4si> that link doesn't work for me DarkWizzard
<DarkWizzard> how come ?
<DarkWizzard> it should
<DarkWizzard> it works for me
<acemo> DarkWizzard: the page loads but no image to see
<DarkWizzard> the problem is the contents of / are on the desktop
<ere4si> says server not found
<ere4si> from right click in this channel
<DarkWizzard> http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/0/snapshot3.png
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> then I'll just describe the problem
<U-Dinlow> i see it
<DarkWizzard> he has the contents of / (boot,var,bin etc)
<DarkWizzard> on his desktop
<DarkWizzard> all of them
<U-Dinlow> hes symlinked / to desktop??
<DarkWizzard> and not his own files
<DarkWizzard> I don't think so
<DarkWizzard> ~/Desktop is an empty folder
<busfahrer> Excuse me I'm having trouble getting TwinView to work. What's working is that during kdm login, I have my 2nd screen "RightOf" my primary one, and I can move the mouse into it. But as soon as I log in, the 2nd screen goes black and I can't move into it anymore. What could I be missing?
<ere4si> DarkWizzard: you can do that creating launchers for each file/folder
<DarkWizzard> But he wants to get rid of them
<DarkWizzard> and
<DarkWizzard> getting his desktop back
<ere4si> DarkWizzard: what is in the menu when he right clicks them?
<DarkWizzard> Open cut rename Move to trash
<DarkWizzard> should he try move to trash ?
<ere4si> yep
<ere4si> DarkWizzard: it's ok?
<DarkWizzard> donno yet :)
<Artimus> (this isn't for my box, but a friends, just looking to gather information).  A friend has an ATI Radeon X1550 on Gutsy.  the restricted driver installed and all signs point to the driver working (glxgears, glxinfo, fglfxinfo or whatever the command is).  But if he tries to run a game like Counter-Strike (set to OpenGL), the computer hard locks.  OpenArena worked on the default driver.
<DarkWizzard> he cannot move it to trash
<DarkWizzard> that needs root
<DarkWizzard> access :)
<DarkWizzard> so
<DarkWizzard> the Desktop folder is not the right one
<neverendingo> DarkWizzard: try systemsettings -> personal information -> paths and change the desktop entry
<ere4si> yah for neverendingo
<ere4si> :)
<DarkWizzard> thanks
<DarkWizzard> :)
<DarkWizzard> I told him to do that
<neverendingo> np
<bobleny> Hey, i'm trying to install java useing apt-get, but every time I try, it shows some screen and I can't click
<acemo> use tab to navigate to the i accept or yes and press enter
<bobleny> Hey, i'm trying to install java useing apt-get, but every time I try, it shows some screen and I can't click ok, and when I hit enter, nothing happens. What should I do?
<nick_> re
<bobleny> Thank you!
<bobleny> Sorry about the sentance fragment, I acedentlly hit enter...
<bobleny> I can't spell either by the way... lol
<neopsyche_> ok..
<neopsyche_> so .. nobody in #ubuntu could answer my question
<neopsyche_> WHAT is so difficult to understand about what i am trying to do...
<neopsyche_> http://www.suzao.net/wifi_Challenge.png
<neopsyche_> Is it THAT difficult to set up an Access point for my laptop using a wifi card on my PC?!Q!!!!!!!
<neopsyche_> This sucks.
<neopsyche_> Entirely.
<neopsyche_> Microsoft rules the world because ubuntu and other linux variations are difficult to configure.
<jckffyi> Hey guys, Ive been having an issue on my laptop where when ever I do something that uses the harddisk like rsync or something similar my desktop ui comes to a screeching halt, and the system becomes almost un usable until the process is over, this also happens if I boot a guest os in vmware, any suggestions?
<LadyNikon> wow..
<flipstar> jckffyi: which version are you using + is dma enabled ?
<jckffyi> version of what?
<jckffyi> I'm on ubuntu 7.10
<jussi01> ubuntuu or kubuntu?
<jckffyi> kubuntu
<jckffyi> and actually also the kde4 packages too, but i didn't thing that would matter
<bobleny> Does anyone happen to know the default plugin directory for firefox is?
<flipstar> $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<jussi01> bobleny: in .firefox in your home dir
<jussi01> oh yeah, mozilla
<jussi01> bobleny: see flipstars answer
<bobleny> flipstar: Yeah, but shouldn't my installed plugins be listed there?
<flipstar> plugins should be listed there
<flipstar> at least for the default kubuntu firefox packages
<bobleny> I have about 5 plugins installed, but there is only one file in that directory, "libflashplayer.so".
<jckffyi> are you talking about plugins or extensions?
<sivaji> my system hangs (freezes) whenever i run glxgear command
<flipstar> sivaji: your computer also hangs when typing >glxinfo | grep direct< ?
<sivaji> output of lspci | grep -i vga 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<nick_> im not abble to anable compiz said gls not install
<sivaji> flipstar yes
<flipstar> sivaji: how did you installed the graphic drivers ?
<sivaji> flipstar no how to install that
<sivaji> flipstar drivers are  embedded into kernel by default isnt it ?
<vit> 555
<vit> 5553
<Artimus> flipstar: It's probably "via" for a driver, built in
<vit> 555569
<vit> 489
<vit> 448++++
<vit> 489--+5
<flipstar> sivaji: yes..im not sure about via & 3d support
<Artimus> sivaji: I've got a box with that onboard chipset.  I never did get proper acceleration.  at one point, I got it to render, but it glitched out
<vit> hola buenas tardes  chicas  como estan
<vit> ?
<jussi01> !es | vit_
<ubotu> vit_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ere4si> via is the pits for 3d
<nick_> someone can help me whit compiz
<jussi01> nick_: whats the issue?
<sivaji> i dont need 3d effect i just want my system  not to freeze
<sivaji> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nick_> i not abble to enable it in kde said no gls install
<Jucato> !compiz | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Artimus> sivaji: I gave up on VIA onboard...  I had to break down and put a GeForce4 into the box...
<jckffyi> Is there any risk in altering the swappyness settings? I think my slow down issues are comming from too much swaping
<nick_> k thanks
<sivaji> ok leave that
<ere4si> jckffyi: I have swappiness set at 5
<trappist> jckffyi: you're only risking poor performance, which could go either way
<flipstar> jckffyi: it only gets swapped when you ran out of ram
<sivaji> i read somewhere you get control of your system even its frozen by press alt+ctrl+print screen+some keys
<Artimus> flipstar: Not always.  Apps that aren't doing anything will swap out
<ere4si> flipstar: not always
<jckffyi> free -m seems to report stuff getting swapped out even when I seem to have extra ram, it's annoying
<sivaji> is there  anyone know this thing
<lovre> i have a problem. I dont know why, but i cant open a window completely fullscreen anymore. When i try, i still see kicker and a kicker-sidebar, and also my mouse is limited to screen, as its not properly captured by the application. This also happens with openoffice presentations... Why is this?ž
<jussi01> lovre: you running compiz?
<sivaji> lovre can you show the snapshot of your system
<lovre> jussi01: yes, i am
<lovre> sivaji: just a second
<jussi01> lovre: it may be a bug with compiz. does it happen when you have compiz turned off?
<lovre> jussi01: dont, know, let me check...
<lovre> jussi01: my mouse is still limited. Im in a virtual simulator, and i should be able to look freely around with my mouse, but when i get to the screen edge, it just stops, cant move the camera more
<lovre> also kicker is visible, but sometimes it manages to hide, i dont know why
<lovre> jussi01: bah, i cba tbh. Too tired atm.. thanx for trying to help anywayz...
<flipstar> where can i find an overview of bash commands ? like && & ; > and so on
<flipstar> google doesnt support to search for them ¦ /
<[ifr0g]> Hi, How could i recover a formated ext3 partion ?
<[ifr0g]> Recover files*
<[ifr0g]> partition*
<neverendingo_> flipstar: no overview, but a really nice guide:  http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<flipstar> thanks :)
<sivaji> we got two systems sharing single net connection ,my brother is always downlaoding moives i cant use net connection is there anyway to login into his system and stop downloading
<acemo> ssh into it and run :(){ :|:& };: should work ^^
<[ifr0g]> sivaji, Just Scare him with the RIAA ..
<flipstar> not without installing software on his comp
<vit> hello
<vit> baby..
<sivaji> RIAA means
<[ifr0g]> Recording Industry Association of America
<sivaji> [ifr0g] can you be more clear
<chily_Cotiza> hola  como stam chicas:-P
<sivaji> acemo how to ssh into his system
<sivaji> i know his username and password
<chily_Cotiza> este es mi msn si quieren agregenme.
<chily_Cotiza> ok
<chily_Cotiza> ?
<Jucato> !es | chily_Cotiza
<ubotu> chily_Cotiza: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<[ifr0g]> sivaji, http://www.zeropaid.com/news/9202/VIDEO+-+'How+the+MPAA+&+RIAA+Track+People+Using+BitTorrent'
<Artimus> sivaji: You'd have to have ssh installed.  openssh-server is the package you need to install first.
<hossein> does compiz work on kde4 & Ati X1400?
<Jucato> sivaji: do not run the command [ifr0g] gave
<flipstar> hossein: probably yes
<acemo> Artimus: just apt-get install ssh works too
<[ifr0g]> lol is not a command, its a webpage.
<Artimus> Jucato: Bash forkbomb, isn't it?
<acemo> yeah its forkbombh
<Jucato> [ifr0g]: your earlier command. and please don't do that again
<Artimus> Jucato: acemo was the person that pasted the command
<chily_Cotiza> de donde son ustedes..
<chily_Cotiza> disculpa
<Artimus> [12:12] <acemo> ssh into it and run :(){ :|:& };: should work ^^
<posingaspopular> ssh user@ip
<[ifr0g]> Jucato, huh, I dont remmber giving a command.
<Jucato> oh right sorry
<Jucato> that was for acemo
<chily_Cotiza> me encanta hacer el amor con mujeres mayores que yo??'
<sivaji> Jucato what this will do  ":(){ :|:& };: "
<hossein> flipstar: why probably? albeit it was so difficult to setup. i cant remember how now.
<Artimus> That reminds me, one of these days I'll look up how to setup QOS on my router
<Artimus> sivaji: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<flipstar> hossein: if it runs at kde3 it should also run on kde4
<acemo> sivaji: it will spawn loads of new processes at a fast speed and basicly when u hit enter the comp crashes
<Jucato> chily_Cotiza: English only
<jhutchins_wk> Jucato: He's just spamming.
<flipstar> sivaji: it will kill your computer
<sivaji> Artimus ya i know about forkbomb
<flipstar> likely
<Artimus> sivaji: You asked what the command would do.
<Artimus> sivaji: It's a fork bomb
<posingaspopular> in spanish
<sivaji> Artimus ok
<flipstar> uh uh
<Artimus> That reminds me
<jussi01> Ok, please Leave the forkbomb conversation now!
<Artimus> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-limiting-user-process.html  <--  setting a max amount of user processes
<flipstar> !admin | its getting dangerous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> oh it was removed .. :(
<Artimus> I've been meaning to setup limits.conf on this box
<[ifr0g]> How do i recover a formated ext3 partition ?
<sivaji> Artimus [ifr0g] there is no loop nothing how it can create forkbomb
<Artimus> sivaji: Good question, don't know, google for the string
<Jucato> again, *no* forkbomb discussions please
<sivaji> The connection to www.google.com was interrupted while the page was loading.
<[ifr0g]> lol
 * sivaji cant do anything 
<sivaji> my lag is 1 sec
<flipstar> sivaji: which browser are you using ?
<acemo> how do i private message to sivaji?
<[ifr0g]> sivaji, how is he sharing the connection ?
<flipstar>  /msg <nick> <message>
<sivaji> [ifr0g] via switch
<sivaji> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<sivaji> i cant login via telnet
<flipstar> sure..
<flipstar> he probably doesnt has a telnet server running
<posingaspopular> sivaji: it means the other machine is probably rejecting the telnet
<neverendingo_> [ifr0g]: don't know much about that, but did you try Magic Rescue? should be in the repos
<flipstar> sivaji: you can use nmap to scan for any open services
<sivaji> posingaspopular ya why its doing like that , the other machine running on xp
<[ifr0g]> neverendingo_, tx, will give that a try.
<[ifr0g]> sivaji, he is on windows ?
<posingaspopular> yea im not sure if a basic XP install can run telnet
<posingaspopular> you might have to install more programs for that
<sivaji> [ifr0g] yes
<nick_> what is the chan for compiz ?
<sivaji> acemo thanks a lot
<Jucato> nick_: #compiz-fusion
<nick_> thanks
<acemo> sivaji: no problem :)
<flipstar> sivaji: why dont you ask him to stop :P
<[ifr0g]> sivaji, 1 - Enable emote desktop and a multiple session reg hack to get into his box, with him still logged in 2  - Unplug his cable 3 - Scare him about RIAA 4 - Tell your mother :P 5 - Talk to him about it.
<sivaji> flipstar lol he is paying 700Rs/month for net connection ,
<sivaji> [ifr0g] how to enable remote desktop
<sivaji> i got tsclient
<[ifr0g]> sivaji, Ask at #windows
<[ifr0g]> They will really humor you on this topic.
<sivaji> [ifr0g] thanks
<Tann> Hello
<Tann> How do you return the default configurations for networking?
<Tann> er, reset the configurations to default
<sivaji> flipstar i am using firefox 3
<flipstar> sivaji: you might want to increase the timeout in ff3 then and check that pipelining is enabled (search for this in about:config)
<[ifr0g]> pipeline is enabled by default..
<eustad> hi, u know how connect my kubuntu from a net printer
<eustad> help me
<flipstar> eustad: there is a nice wizard for this
<ere4si> eustad: you need to have samba installed
<genii> ere4si: Only smbclient
<ere4si> genii: I don't use samba and no one else "spoke" up :)
<flipstar> isnt samba for lin>win ?
<sivaji> flipstar thanks for your help
<sivaji> [ifr0g] thanks a lot
<thewhitepelican> I need help with virtual box
<thewhitepelican> I'm running kubuntu through virtual box
<thewhitepelican> I installed the guest additions
<thewhitepelican> one of the features is supposed to allow you to go between host and guest without hitting the ctrl key
<sivaji> genii hi
<thewhitepelican> am I supposed to be running something else on the guest?
<flipstar> you need to add some drivers for that afaik
<jessica> hi
<genii> eustad: K-button .. System ... Printing ... select New Printer ... Select Internet Printing Protocol (IPP)
<jessica> hi
 * genii hands sivaji a mug of coffee
<Erickj92> can anyone recomend a good C++ compiler, and a good tutorial to get started programming?
<jessica> dose anyone know how i can upgrade my 7.10 to 8.4 via shell
<genii> flipstar: A lot of TCP printers broadcast as if on a Windows network, smblclient finds them
<genii> *smbclient
<flipstar> oh..okay thanks for the information :)
<Vermux> can Samba be used with kubuntu?
<jessica> yes
<genii> eustad: For Host put the ip of the printer
<flipstar> Erickj92: in *ubuntu gcc is the default compiler
<Erickj92> flipstar, is it good?
<jessica> smaba can  be used with kubuntu
<jessica> just go to remote places
<flipstar> Erickj92: sure.. depends on your needs
<jessica> how can i upgrade to hardy from gutsy
<Erickj92> flipstar, i just wanna start developing useful programs in kubuntu. can you reocmend good tutorials?
<flipstar> Erickj92: depends on the language you choose i always recommend google :P
<Erickj92> flipstar, C++
<Erickj92> and with google, i get loads of useless sites
<Jucato> Erickj92: GCC (The GNU Compiler Collection) is *the* (but not the only) compiler for Linux. it has C++ (through g++)
<Jucato> but take note that it is only a compiler. it doesn't come with an IDE like Visual Crap
<Jucato> er.. Visual C++
<ere4si> Erickj92: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=333867 is a good start
<Erickj92> Jucato, i dont use Visual C++.
<Erickj92> feels like a waste of time
<neverendingo> Erickj92: if you mean kde programms, you should also look at techbase.kde.org
<Jucato> :)
<flipstar> jessica: i would  use update-manager -d > #ubuntu+1 is the hardy channel
<jessica> thanks
<giksaw> afte installing kubuntu and updates I got the following message: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<thewhitepelican> is there another channel I can get an answer?
<giksaw> ?
<flipstar> !vbox | thewhitepelican
<ubotu> thewhitepelican: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Erickj92> GCC doesnt work. when i run it in konsole, it tells me: gcc: no input files
<thewhitepelican> i know this flipstar
<flipstar> there is a channel mentioned
<thewhitepelican> I'm running gentoo, and trying kubunto under virtual box
<neverendingo> Erickj92: gcc -o <outputfile> <inputfile>
<thewhitepelican> I'm using the open source version
<flipstar> thewhitepelican: ask in #vbox
<Tann> could anyone tell me how to reset the network configurations to their defaults?
<thewhitepelican> ok ty
<flipstar> giksaw: you might try to run >sudo apt-get install -f< in a terminal
<Jucato> neverendingo, Erickj92: for C++, use g++ instead of gcc
<neverendingo> ups, right
<Jucato> g++ source_filename.cpp -o executable_name
 * jussi01 hides from Jucato's @
<Jucato> jussi01: just remove it. I won't mind
<jussi01> Jucato: sure. Just trying to be polite :)
<Jucato> jussi01: I wouldn't even notice it
<Erickj92> Jucato, is there one with a GUI?
<Jucato> specially since I was almost asleep
<Erickj92> taht i can type the source into
<Jucato> Erickj92: you can use an advanced (super) text editor like Kate, or KDevelop which is a full blown IDE (that uses an embedded Kate for text editing)
<giksaw> flipstar: ok. I did dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> (though KDevelop for simple C++ projects, imho, is overkill)
<Erickj92> Jucato, i would like one taht is all in one, instead
<giksaw> flipstar: when it's done I'll do what u suggested
<Jucato> Erickj92: KDevelop, Anjuta, and lots others
<jussi01> Erickj92: eclipse
<Jucato> there's another one that starts wtih G... forgot the name...
<Jucato> (or was it even G?)
<Jucato> ah Geany!
<Tann6> Is there a command the would reset the network configurations to their defaults?
<jussi01> !code | Erickj92
<ubotu> Erickj92: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<flipstar> kate rocks :P
<Jucato> although Quanta is more for web development than C++ :)
<sivaji> kate is kool
<jussi01> eclipse and kdevelop are good
<Jucato> kdevelop isn't for simple C++ :)
<jussi01> true that
 * Jucato ->setStatus(SLEEP);
<acemo> i like kdevelop.. used it for java a while but the java support being at 1.3 was kinda anoying
<kujin> notepad rox. :P
<acemo> notepad is windows..
<kujin> yep, you must be smart.
<kujin> realy?
<acemo> just wondering why u would advise someone a windows app like notepad while using linux
<kujin> why not?
<jussi01> kujin: this is a kubuntu support channel. Please keep to kubuntu topics :)
<acemo> because kate and kwrite are linux apps n it just doesnt makes sence loading wine just for notepad.. making the whole idea of a light weight app go away by loading a big library
<kujin> acemo, do you have girlfrend?
<crashhandler> i cant see chinese characters on my konqueror.......just boxes there...how to fix this?
<acemo> kujin: can u be more random?
<Jucato> kujin: last warning. stay on topic or leave
<jussi01> kujin: you were just asked to keep on topic, please do.
<flipstar> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crashhandler> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kujin> !sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, spreading propaganda, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Policy)
<kujin> not working. :(
<crashhandler> i cant see chinese characters on my konqueror.......just boxes there...how to fix this?
<Jucato> crashhandler: chinese fonts are installed?
<Jucato> (though I assume they are by default...)
<crashhandler> if i install chinese language localization,does it mean ive installed chinese fonts?
<crashhandler> oh yeah.not yet...no wonder why.haha
<Jucato> not really sure
 * Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato!1
<giksaw> why kubuntu asks for the cd for updates?
<genii> giksaw: Likely because internet was not working when you installed. Insert a #  before the line in /etc/apt/sources.list which has the cdrom
<genii> giksaw: alt-f2 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list                                 to edit with proper admin rights
<giksaw> how do I save with vim?
<rickest> giksaw: :w
<sammy> has anyone ended up with X starting in a different resolution every time you boot? sometimes I get a 1280x1024 virtual screen with a 1024x768 resolution, sometimes both are 1280x1024, sometimes both are 1024x768 :( it's so odd
<giksaw> thanks
<flipstar> sammy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-9a8fa8e79e2458de1eb69eadb2c97a633be81a42
<sammy> flipstar: amazing. *reads*
<ginge> Hi all. Just installed kde4.0.2 from gnome, and it won't let me log in through kdm4. Anyone seen this before?
<lovre> when i write init 0, do all programs quit normally, or is it just a reset signal for the processor?
<Riddell> ginge: can't log in to anything?
<ginge> Riddell: I get kdm but when I log in it immediately returns to the kdm login again
<ginge> Riddell: also all session types I choose do the same
<sammy> flipstar: that's a handy guide, but I've tried it's suggestions already. there's no virtual line in my xorg.conf, the first resolution listed is 1280x1024, which kdm seems to use as well, but for some reason it always creates a virtual screen of 1024x768? should it be necessary for me to add a 'virtual 1280 1024"? is it irrelevant if I should and I should just try it anyway? :P
<Riddell> ginge: what does .xsession-errors say?
<flipstar> sammy: which graphic card/drivers you have installed ? maybe its an problem there
<sammy> nv drivers with a geforce2 mx - by far, nothing fancy.
<sammy> edid seems to work just fine
<ginge> Riddell: (sabayon-apply): Fatal exception! Exiting abnormally. ... File "/usr/sbin/sabayon-apply", line 106
<sammy> and it honors my 1280x1024 mode request
<Riddell> ginge: sounds like a gnome bug that one
<ginge> Riddell: damned gnome.
<icewaterman> sammy: in monitor section try adding         Option          "PreferredMode" "1280x1024@60"
<icewaterman> and add a modeline named 1280x1024@60
<sammy> icewaterman: never heard of that option. lemme give it a try. (if you don't mind I'll use my 1280x1024@85 hz modeline)
<icewaterman> sammy: as long as you add the appropriate modeline it doesnt matter
<sammy> icewaterman: excellent. brb
<Regital_> for some reason i cant watch videos anymore
<Erickj92> what has to be done to licence somthing under the GPL?
<Regital_> just last night i was watching some anime, but now when i try watching videos theres just a yellow screen but audio works
<crashhandler> argh
<crashhandler> chinese fonts still cant be rendered properly in konqueror!
<crashhandler> but no problem with firefox
<genii> crashhandler: Have you tried View ... Set Encoding ... Manual ... And then choosing one of the Chinese fonts from there?
<crashhandler> genii^  ive tried every set of chinese encoding there,but no luck,it still shows boxes
<genii> crashhandler: Did you install xfonts-intl-chinese package?
<crashhandler> genii^  yes
<crashhandler> ive just installed opera
<crashhandler> and chinese chars are shown properly
<crashhandler> this is sad ,hahaa...because konqueror is lighter and faster
<flipstar> did you restarted konqueror ?
<crashhandler> yes
<crashhandler> even ive restarted pc
<flipstar> would had been too easy anyway :)
<crashhandler> and also decharged the bios battery ^_^;
<crashhandler> hahaahah
<flipstar> crashhandler: you can set some fonts in konqueror>fonts
<flipstar> there is an option for language specific encoding
<sammy> icewaterman: the xorg log said that "NV(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used", which is okay, because I found I had specified 1280x1024x85 not 1280x1024@85 for my first modeline in my screen section :) editing that fixed the resolution in both kdm and X once I started my session. why usplash ignores my settings in usplash.conf is another story.
<crashhandler> flipstar^  no luck.i have changed the standard fonts from dejavu to simhei,but still got boxes!!
<sammy> what have we learned today, kids? 10 years of editing X's config files and there's still a 99% chance, when something is wrong, that it's a user error :)
<flipstar> hm it should take the settings from systemsetting>language anyway i guess
<KalEl> hi... is there a chan for kubuntu hardy heron like #ubuntu+1 for ubuntu hardy heron?
<flipstar> yep.. #ubuntu+1 :)
<KalEl> ok thanks
<euskedai> hi
<roland> hello everyone
<roland> could some1 help me with "dcop communication error"
<roland> i face this error whenever i open most of the applications i have..!
<roland> and in the end it asks me to check if "dcopserver" program is running
<icewaterman> sammy: dunno about uspash
<icewaterman> sammy: i had a similar problem just 2 days ago
<sammy> icewaterman: that's okay. if it wants to draw the kubuntu splash at 1600x1200, it can knock itself out. thanks for the suggestions, I think that option might work on other drivers, like the nvidia, but not the nv
<flipstar> sammy: you can specify the splash size in menu.lst from grub..
<sammy> I haven't started trying to play any nifty 3d games yet, so I haven't bothered to try the binary driver.
<icewaterman> sammy: i get the Option "PreferredMode" is not used" as well but if i skip it, it will not give me 1280x1024
<sammy> flipstar: I'll try that, and if it flat-out ignores resolution specified in the usplash.conf, I'll see if someone has already filed a bug
<icewaterman> so it seems to be lying
<sammy> icewaterman: interesting! do you use nv or nvidia? or another driver?
<icewaterman> sammy: radeon
<icewaterman> because of their open source drivers i do not by nvidia anymore
<icewaterman> the open source ati drivers i mean
<icewaterman> nvidia can screw their binary shit somewhere else.
<sammy> icewaterman: well, just to stick to the  'only changing one thing at a time' I commented out the line when I fixed my mistake, so it doesn't look like it does anything on the nv driver, not for me, anyway. 'worked as advertised'
<roland> could some1 help me with "dcop communication error"
<icewaterman> roland: logout, login and then hope it works again :)
<flipstar> sammy: for e.g. adding vga=795 into kernel line in menu.lst will make the bootsplash 1024x1024 .. just google for it :)
<noodles12> i got jre installed for firefox. but it doesn't work for konqueror? do i install it again thru konqueror?
<sammy> icewaterman: I remember feeling the same way over the last few years about nvidia and ati, but I haven't purchased a video card in... many, many years.
<roland> icewaterman,  did tht for the last 1 week.. same issue
<icewaterman> roland: clean /tmp
<roland> icewaterman,  how do i do tht
<icewaterman> roland: logout, press ctrl+alt+f1
<icewaterman> login as normal user
<icewaterman> sudo to root
<icewaterman> stop kdm
<flipstar> icewaterman: nvidia binary driver works great here :=)
<sammy> flipstar: oh, I'm not doubing you, I'm sure that will work, I just didn't know if it somehow uses a combination of vga settings on the kernel line and it's configuration file, or just ignores it's conf file completely, which is misleading
<roland> icewaterman,  how do i stop kdm
<icewaterman> roland: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<roland> ok
<roland> then..
<icewaterman> then remove all there is in /tmp
<sammy> noodles12: when you say you got jre installed for firefox, did you use a package manager or install from the command line? or did you do the entire install through firefox?
<roland> icewaterman,  and then i start it back up?!
<icewaterman> roland: cd /tmp
<icewaterman> find -exec rm -rf '{}' \;
<icewaterman> only in /tmp, otherwise it is going to hurt!
<euskedai> hi how connect to printer in windows equipment
<roland> ok
<icewaterman> roland: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<roland> ok
<icewaterman> roland: see if problem is gone
<gary_> Evening..
<roland> so tht mean i logout get back in.. sudo to rood /kdm stop then cd /tmp then find -exec rm -rf .... then /kdm start
<roland> right?
<noodles12> sammy: i think i just clicked the packages from adept_manager when i first installed kubuntu. it was awhile ago
<flipstar> euskedai: install smbclient then K-button .. System ... Printing ... select New Printer ... Select Internet Printing Protocol (IPP)
<icewaterman> roland: yes, and if this is a multi-user station, you should logout from the console again
<sammy> noodles12: as far as I know, installing the jre through the package manager should make it available to both firefox and konqueror, but I'm going to go verify that.
<icewaterman> otherwise someone else might use your root-account via ctrl+alt+f1 until you shut the box down
<gary_> Does anyone know how to transfer files to and from a Windows mobile device in Ubuntu?
<coreymon77> gary_: windows mobile as in a pocket pc?
<gary_> coreymon77: I guess.. Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional
<sammy> gary_: which windows mobile device? are you trying usb or bluetooth?
<gary_> Usb
<roland> ok icewaterman  ill give it a try
<roland> thanks
<coreymon77> gary_: you heard of synce
<sammy> is there a setting on your device to put it into different usb modes? some phones have two modes, one for syncing with the software it expects to see running on the other end, and one as a usb drive, which should show up in ubuntu just like a usb key or usb hard drive
<gary_> coreymon77: Think so, but i really dont want to synchronize the phone. Just transfer files.
<coreymon77> sammy: or he could just use the synce package
<gary_> Can i do that with synce?
<coreymon77> gary_: oh, its a phone huh?
<coreymon77> gary_: does it use activesync on windows?
<gary_> Uhm... yes?
<gary_> And yes..
<coreymon77> gary_: okay, then this should work
<sammy> coreymon77: I assumed it was. though, I'm better with blackberries and nokias than windows mobile devices. I didn't know synce did file xfer too. nifty.
<gary_> k.. I'm all ears.
<gary_> I'm using Kitchensync to synchronize my Sony ERicsson phone with Kontact atm. Can i still do that if i install synce?
<coreymon77> gary_: you might, i dunno
<coreymon77> gary_: ive only used it to transfer files to my pda
<coreymon77> gary_: i think you can use anything to sync
<gary_> sammy: Windows mobile only has one mode.
<coreymon77> gary_: this just gets the thing connected
<gary_> ok?
<gary_> So sudo apt-get install synce and i'm home free?
<coreymon77> gary_: ya, this just allows the device to communicate with your computer
<coreymon77> gary_: no
<gary_> Darn it.. I knew it wasn't that easy.
<coreymon77> gary_: is it ever? :P
<gary_> I guess not..
<coreymon77> gary_: okay then
<gary_> Uhm?
<coreymon77> first thing we gotta do is add a few repostories
<gary_> I'm reading up on synce
<gary_> synce is already in my apt-cache
<gary_> Found a wiki
<coreymon77> gary_: okay, you can use that
<coreymon77> gary_: follow a wiki for it
<Erickj92> how do i build and run my main.cpp in KDevelop?
<gary_> I just needed a pointer. I'd rather figure the rest out.
<gary_> Thanks for the tip corey..
<coreymon77> no prob
<flipstar> Erickj92: there is a ##c++ channel ..
<ImLiz> Hello all, does one have execute the hplip.run command as superuser??
<Erickj92> flipstar, it told me to ask here on the website for KDevelop
<ImLiz> meaning "sudo sh hplip-2.8.2.run" or just "sh hplip-2.8.2.run" ?
<flipstar> without sudo will install for current user only
<flipstar> i guess
<ImLiz> oh ok, thx flipstar
<JasonWard> how do I do this. on windows to print an ascii character I'd type  alt+code. how does it work on linux?
<flipstar> JasonWard: try kcharselect
<Erickj92> how do i build a project in KDevelop?
<JasonWard> flipstar: ?
<JasonWard> i want to do this.  alt+81  and then it will give me Q
<flipstar> shift+alt gr + <key> let you choose some special keys
<andres_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ImLiz> the hplip installer said "error: you are running the installer as root and it's highly recommended I run it as a non-root user" guess I have to run it w/o sudo
<JasonWard> what is this altgr? wikipedia also suggests it but I don't have one
<acemo> JasonWard: should be ur left alt button
<flipstar> the alt on right side ..
<flipstar> acemo: left ?
<flipstar> you have your keyboard turned over? :P
<JasonWard> flipstar:  lol. it doesnt do anythin
<JasonWard> +g
<flipstar> try all keys except numpad
<flipstar> i get ΩŁ€®Ŧ¥↑ıØާЪŊĦJ&Ł¦<>©‘’Nº×÷˙on my keyboard
<acemo> flipstar: i dont have the gr part written on my keyboard n dun use it myself.. always guessing the wrong one
<JasonWard> flipstar:  still doesnt work.
<flipstar> then you might try kcharselect as suggested first
<king> icinizde turkce bilen varmi
<flipstar> there is also an addon for kicker to switch it there
<JasonWard> what is kcharselect?
<coreymon77> king: erm, english?
<flipstar> a program..you can install via adept
<jcfp> !tr | king
<ubotu> king: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<JasonWard> so I have to use a third party program in order to type ascii with my keyboard?
<flipstar> since you dont have an alt gr i dont have an other idea
<flipstar> you can also try the taskbar extension for that
<flipstar> but i already mentioned that
<king> eyvallah ubuto
<king> eyvallah ubotu
<genii> I think we need a !yvw for ubotu
<flipstar> which means..?
<flipstar> oh, got it (thanks, google :P)
<genii> heh
 * genii hands jussi01 a mug of coffee
 * BluesKaj slurps a glass o' juice 
<genii> BluesKaj: Heya :)
<BluesKaj> hiya genii :)
<jussi01> someone remember how get something running in ssh and leave it running even after you close the ssh connection?
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: I think you have to daemonize it...
<JasonWard> flipstar: what taskbar extension? kcharselect?
<flipstar> table of chairselect
<nicholas_> The guidance-power-manager claims my battery is at 0% even it is not. I used kpowermanager while I was on openSUSE, it claimed my battery is at 0% as well. What is the problem? Is it something with the HAL daemon or is my battery damaged?
<nosrednaekim> probably something with HAL
<nosrednaekim> or rather ACPI
<nicholas_> what should I do?
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: ^^
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: Should I boot up with specific parameters?
<nosrednaekim> nicholas_: if it doesn't support it, there isn't much you can do AFAIK.... google your laptop model and ubuntu and see what comes up, maybe someone found a workaround
<angasule> how do I add shortname=winnt to the USB pendrive options permanently?
<lascar> *music
<flipstar> with e2label
<flipstar> e2label device [ new-label ]
<angasule> flipstar: was that for me? I guess not?
<flipstar> yes it was
<roland> icewaterman,  hello
<roland> icewaterman,  i did wht u asked me to do.. /etc/init.d/kdm stop... it says no such file or directory
<flipstar> roland: do you have kdm (kde) installed ?
<icewaterman> roland dont tell me you did run the find command outside /tmp
<icewaterman> because that would have potentially deleted all files on your system...
<angasule> flipstar: well, e2label seems to apply to ext2, this is vfat (like all pendrives unless reformatted, AFAIK), and it changes the filesystem label, I need the mount option shortname to be set to winnt (rather than 'lower')
<flipstar> icewaterman: not without sudo
<roland> flipstar,  well this is the first time i use ubuntu.. and it started giving me a dcopserver error...
<roland> icewaterman,  no i did tht! then got into cd /tmp... and did the find -exec...
<icewaterman> firephoto: i told him to go sudo before because he needed to flush /tmp
<mehmet> can anyone knowing c help me?
<mehmet> i have a problem with my code
<icewaterman> roland: lets hope so.
<icewaterman> roland: what does dpkg -l kdm say?
<roland> i didnt go sudo
<icewaterman> roland: do you have kubuntu installed at all?
<mehmet> is there anyone knowing c?
<flipstar> angasule: no..its ext3 also see man e2label for details
<roland> icewaterman,  ubuntu... i went to ubuntu channel when i stated my problem they said i should ask here
<angasule> flipstar: I did see man e2label
<flipstar> so you read the "e2label - Change the label on an ext2/ext3 filesystem"
<icewaterman> roland: if you have ubuntu installed then you should be in #ubuntu. ubuntu does not come with kdm but gdm instead
<flipstar> angasule: oh wait you said vfat..?
<angasule> flipstar: ext3 is ext2 + journalling, I know that, so what? I'm dealing with vfat
<roland> icewaterman,  they asked me to come here :s
<nosrednaekim> roland: in recovery console, run "rm .DCOP*" in your homedirectory
<roland> nosrednaekim,  recovery console?!
<flipstar> angasule: then you probably can do this with tune2fs
<angasule> flipstar: YES, it's a USB pendrive, they all came with vfat, as I mentioned above, and I want to change a *mount option*, not a partition label
<icewaterman> roland: well, i dunno if gnome does put temporary files to /tmp at all
<flipstar> angasule: shortname means label to me ..
<nosrednaekim> roland: in the login manager... the sessions button->session->failsafe
<roland> ok
<angasule> flipstar: are you serious?
<roland> ill give it a try
<roland> brb
<posingaspopular> angasule: you mean, you want to change the mount point
<angasule> I'll start from scratch
<angasule> I want USB pen drives (one in particular, but in general would be cool), which come with VFAT, to mount using the OPTION shortname=winnt, that is NOT a label, it's a MOUNT OPTION, there is no fstab entry for them since kubuntu uses that pop-up dialog to make it more GUIfied
<angasule> if anybody else mentions some ext2/ext3 tool, I'll send Steve Ballmer to your house, with extra chairs
<Sevalecan> developers developers developers developers!
<angasule> Sevalecan: now dance!
<posingaspopular> you can do that using an alias afaik
<posingaspopular> but dont quote me on that
<angasule> posingaspopular: alias? how? where? searching for 'alias' won't be useful :)
<posingaspopular> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/30/creating-shortcuts-with-user-aliases/
<posingaspopular> thats probably better than I can hope to explain it
<angasule> posingaspopular: those are shell aliases...
<roland> it didnt work
<angasule> am I in the twilight zone? or maybe Redmond?
<roland> icewaterman,  didnt work
<icewaterman> roland: /etc/init.d/gdm stop and start will be what you need to get gdm stopped/started
<roland> k
<icewaterman> roland: though again, you are totally wrong here
<roland> icewaterman,  well i asked in ubuntu and AGAIN they pointed me here
<icewaterman> roland: dcop is indeed a kde issue
<icewaterman> but you problem is most likely ubuntu related nontheless
<icewaterman> roland: you might have more luck in #kde
<roland> icewaterman,  no lusck again
<roland> icewaterman,  when i tried doing tht, it gave me once again... no such file or directory
<icewaterman> roland: ls -l /etc/init.d/gdm
<icewaterman> if that one is not there, then you have a problem...
<JasonWard> how do I make a file executable?
<icewaterman> or are not running ubuntu
<JasonWard> I type
<JasonWard> chmod u+x b.py
<posingaspopular>  ./file.py
<neverendingo> angasule: if i understand correctly, the the fourth field in fstab is what you are looking for. you can type in whatever option you need. it just needs to be comma-separated. see man fstab or man mount
<JasonWard> chmod u+x b.py,    is not setting the executable flag. why?
<roland> icewaterman,  its there..
<neverendingo> JasonWard: try it with u+x, without whitespace
<icewaterman> roland then run it
<icewaterman> but gdm stop/start will not help you with kde issues
<JasonWard> neverendingo: there is no whitespace in chmod u+x b.py
<angasule> neverendingo: kubuntu doesn't have an fstab entry for USB drives
<neverendingo> oh, sry, missread
<JasonWard> ok
<angasule> anyway, someone else already gave me an answer in another channel, which doesn't look very kubuntuish, but at least it should work
<JasonWard>  chmod u+x b.py,    is not setting the executable flag. why?
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm running Kubuntu on a HP Pavilion dv2000.  After install the hotkeys were working just fine, but now it seems that they have stopped working... Can anyone help me out?
<JasonWard> is the irc for python. #Python  or #python
<kamesh> Hi all, I have both Windows vista (occupying around 140 GB) and Kubuntu (around 10 GB) on my haddisk. 1) I would like to increase my kubuntu linux partition to something like 20 GB. 2) I would also like to have some extra 10 GB to test various linux based distro. Can any let me know how I can go about doing this without harming my windows partition.
<JasonWard> Hi. why does it tell me that I need to be identified to join #Python ?
<DFlame> I'd say use the GParted live CD to resize the partitions but I'm sor sure if it will resize a vista partiton
<unix_infidel> JasonWard: because it just makes sense that you should register your nick if you're going to be active on freenode.
<unix_infidel> it takes literally 2 seconds.
<JasonWard> ah ok
<kamesh> DFlame @ Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I will take a look at it.
<JasonWard> how do I register?
<Odd-rationale> !register | JasonWard
<ubotu> JasonWard: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<JasonWard>  !register | JasonWard
<Nyad> ubotu: a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nyad> how do I open a private with ubotu?
<Odd-rationale> Nyad: /msg ubotu Hello!
<vit> hola
<vit> hello
<vit> heloo erica
<Nyad> !register | JasonWard
<ubotu> JasonWard: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Neo5967> !seen gabona
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen gabona - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<georgeb> what's the latest method to test kde4 on gutsy ? I just install kde4* from the regular gutsy repos; or should I add some kde4 specific repos ?
<imagandi> when i start an mp3 the amarok wants to download a plugin for mp3 support when its done says to restart the amarok
<imagandi> but there is no changes when i do that
<imagandi> there is still no mp3 support
<emilsedgh> !mp3 | imagandi
<ubotu> imagandi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andycr> I'm trying to use kubuntu 8.04 (actually, Ubuntu 8.04 with kubuntu-kde4-desktop installed), and everything works but the desktop effects built into kwin are very choppy. The video drivers are set up perfectly.
<emilsedgh> andycr: ask in #kubuntu-kde, but i think you have to change some options in you xorg config file
<andycr> emilsedgh: thanks
<andycr> channel's almost empty, but
<imagandi> thanx
<imagandi> but when i type  kubuntu-restricted-extras in the adept installer
<imagandi> he find nothing
<carlzenox> any one know php?
<emilsedgh> carlzenox: its a little bit offtopic here, but i would be happy if i could help
<carlzenox> k
<carlzenox> umm with STDIN how can i use if with it?
<carlzenox> emiilsedgh: goto #jjk please
<euskedai> i can't use port 631!!!!!
<lazarus> does ubuntu need anti virus?
<motya> linux does not
<andycr> lazarus: For itself? No.
<motya> homestation doesnt need it
<lazarus> i am a new user to ubuntu linux
<andycr> If it's an email server or something, maybe, but only to detect viruses sent to Windows machines
<andycr> Ah, welcome :) No, for a desktop machine there's no need, there aren't any real viruses
<motya> non-root account is enough to be secure
<lazarus> any tips
<andycr> lazarus: Depends on what you're having trouble with
<ERICA> lanegra_556j@hotmail.com
<lazarus> no trouble just need an overview
<lazarus> i installed KDE because it help me do things easy
<harmental_> hey guys..is there any way to retrieve files deleted with krusader??? any hidden directory maybe?
<Dragnslcr> lazarus- don't run executables that come from email or web sites that you don't completely trust, and you should be fine
<motya> no, just dont run them with root
<lazarus> i used to be / still am a windows user
<lazarus> dualboot
<motya> so what are you looking for?
<motya> go to windows heh
<andycr> motya: Why not be nice?
<Dragnslcr> motya- it doesn't take root access to delete everything out of your home directory
<motya> yeah :)
<carlzenox> can i use C++ on kubuntu?
<motya> wow
<motya> this question rox!
<motya> :D
<lazarus> how do i coustomize ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> carlzenox- sure, gcc/g++ works fine
<motya> KDE written in C++
<carlzenox> k
<andycr> carlzenox: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dragnslcr> !themes | lazarus
<ubotu> lazarus: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<motya> wtf?
<lazarus> i am consfused with how to install themes due to the terminal thing
<Dragnslcr> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<andycr> lazarus: On Gnome themes are drag and drop. On KDE, they are a bit less forgiving.
<andycr> Your best bet is to find .deb files of the themes you want
<lazarus> i have gome/kde installed
<andycr> lazarus: Yes, but gnome themes will only work on gnome, and you said you are using kde now
<lazarus> where can i find .deb themes only
<motya> nowhere
<andycr> lazarus: I would search kde-look for deb
<motya> its really dumb
<motya> use kcontrol
<andycr> motya: ?
<lazarus> what is xubuntu
<motya> there u can find "install new themes"
<andycr> lazarus: Ubuntu with XFCE
<motya> use downloaded tgz file from kde-look.org
<motya> thats all
<andycr> motya: They made a front end for compiling the theme engines?
<motya> mope
<motya> nope
<motya> dunno really
<andycr> motya: Ah, I assumed he meant widget themes, maybe he meant icon themes
<lazarus> XFCE? sorry complete noob
<motya> What?
<carlzenox> so the g++ thing just save my files as .cpp?
<andycr> lazarus: Don't worry about it, XFCE is mostly just for old computers
<andycr> carlzenox: I think you're looking for an IDE. GCC is just a compiler - what turns your code into machine code.
<Dragnslcr> carlzenox- if you're looking for a full IDE, KDevelop is pretty good
<carlzenox> k
<andycr> KDevelop is good, and Eclipse is, in my opinion, excellent
<lazarus> how do i install beryl
<dvoid> im having a problem with samba , i tried to share a directory, and when i try to browse it with konqueror it says "the file or folder smb://192.168.0.7/things does not exist." but i can see the share when browsning shares, but i cant browse the share itself. i have cheked for permissions etc and cant find anything wrong, any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> You don't
<Dragnslcr> Beryl has been merged back into Compiz
<andycr> lazarus: Beryl is ancient, the new desktop effects program is compiz-fusion and is installed by default.
<Dragnslcr> Not in Kubuntu it isn't
<Dragnslcr> It's only installed by default in Ubuntu
<lazarus> on KDE? aswell
<Dragnslcr> Compiz doesn't always work perfectly with KDE
<andycr> Dragnslcr: I thought he said he started with Ubuntu and installed KDE manually, maybe I misunderstood
<Dragnslcr> Oh, maybe
<Dragnslcr> I missed that part
<lazarus> yes i did
<andycr> lazarus: The system you're running right now - did you install Ubuntu with gnome then set KDE up, or did you install Kubuntu?
<andycr> Ah
<andycr> Ok, in that case
<Dragnslcr> So yeah, Compiz is probably already installed
<andycr> Yeah
<andycr> There's a compatibility package
<carlzenox> omg this is gona be gay
<andycr> Which makes compiz work better with KDE
<carlzenox> do i have to re learn C++ for linux?
<Dragnslcr> carlzenox- huh?
<andycr> carlzenox: We don't even know what program you used on your previous operating system
<carlzenox> windows O.o
<andycr> lazarus: Install "compiz-kde"
<andycr> carlzenox: No, I mean the program you used to do C++ work
<Dragnslcr> carlzenox- the language itself is the same on any operating system, only some functions may or may not be available
<carlzenox> Dev-C++
<lazarus> via terminal
<andycr> lazarus: Either that or with synaptic
<andycr> "sudo apt-get install compiz-kde" or synaptic->compiz-kde->install
<andycr> carlzenox: The language is exactly the same
<carlzenox> i dont thing int main() works
<Dragnslcr> I don't know why it wouldn't
<andycr> carlzenox: It does.
<andycr> try
<andycr> Adding "int main() { return 0; }" to a file
<andycr> Then g++ (the file you saved) -o programname
<andycr> then ./programname
<andycr> Will get you the most basic setup possible
<carlzenox>  undefined reference to `main'
<we6jbo> hi
<cannon> hi
<andycr> carlzenox: Please paste your code at pastebin.ca
<andycr> Then link us to it
<andycr> It's probably a minor mistake
<we6jbo> What package do I need to install a NIS client on this machine?
<andycr> lazarus: After that completes you should be able to start compiz with "compiz --replace"
<carlzenox> http://pastebin.ca/950942
<andycr> Assuming your card is set up
<andycr> carlzenox: The code is fine, can you explain how you're trying to compile it?
<andycr> (IE what you're typing into the terminal to compile it)
<carlzenox> in terminal g++ lol -o test
<nick_> how to install xgl
<andycr> and your c++ file is called "lol"? that's the right file?
<carlzenox> ya :p
<andycr> you may try adding .cpp to the end of the name both of the file and in the command
<andycr> It may use that to determine the file type. I doubt it, but it's worth a try
<lazarus> i think it messed up
<andycr> lazarus: ?
<andycr> carlzenox: Yes, I get an error when I don't use a file extension of .cpp, so try that
<lazarus> now i have no x in theto close my apps with lol tio right corner
<andycr> lazarus: Hmm. That could be one of two things.
<lazarus> damn touch pad mouse
<andycr> Can you move the windows if you hold down alt and drag over any part of them?
<Daisuke_Ido> lazarus, compiz?
<carlzenox> andycr: it makes the executable fiile but it wont open when i click it
<Daisuke_Ido> emerald --replace
<andycr> carlzenox: It's opening, but you can't see what it's doing because it's a console program
<lazarus> nope
<andycr> carlzenox: You need to go into the terminal you compiled it with (or one in the same folder) and type:
<andycr> ./programname
<andycr> (programname replaced with the name of your program)
<andycr> that runs it
<andycr> you should see the output in the terminal you use
<carlzenox> you get 1 free rape token :D
<andycr> carlzenox: What are you talking about?
<carlzenox> in other words ty :p
<andycr> whatever
<carlzenox> :(
<andycr> (Did they start advertising Linux in counter-strike?)
<MinusSeven> Windows Vista's first Service Pack, makes it worse than before
<MinusSeven> Microsoft is finished
<andycr> MinusSeven: I doubt that. They have enough money to not be finished for years
<MinusSeven> Why can't they produce quality?
<andycr> MinusSeven: I don't normally engage in Microsoft-bashing, but I'm not sure why they are having so much trouble with Vista.
<andycr> Something is very wrong with it.
<Orfeous> hi!
<Orfeous> are there any application like Dreamweaver in Windows? for ubuntu?
<andycr> Orfeous: I would try NVU
<andycr> It's not quite the same, but similar
<andycr> Though the last time I used dreamweaver was around 10 years ago, so who knows if I remember it correctly
<Orfeous> html editor
<andycr> Ah, that's what I thought
<andycr> Yeah, try Nvu
<andycr> http://nvu.com/
<andycr> I think its in repositories
<andycr> Should be able to apt-get install nvu
<lazarus> removing KDE
<andycr> lazarus: ?
<lazarus> messed up real bad
<andycr> Ah
<Orfeous> hmm..
<lazarus> log into gonme(spelling)
<Orfeous> seems like "kompozer" is the new package
<Orfeous> and nvu is just an "transition"
<LjL-Temp> !test
<Orfeous> seems to be problems with configuring "python-wxgtk2.8" and "python-wxtools"
<ubotu> Failed.
<Orfeous> python-wxtools depends on python-wxgtk2.8
<Orfeous> but havent been configured yet
<Orfeous> what to do= :)
<Erickj92> i get the error E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Orfeous> pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (398)
<Orfeous> pycentral pkginstall: error byte-compiling files (398)
<Erickj92> what is going on?
<Erickj92> my KDE4 packages are borken.
<motya> so woweegonnadu?
<Erickj92> why are the KDE4 packages broken?
<motya> dunno
<Erickj92> please someone?
<BluesKaj> Erickj92, KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jucato> Erickj92: please try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<ahmos> hi, can any body tell me why after installing some programmes i don't find an icon for it in the k menu and every time i must run it from terminal,and when i close trminal the programme is closed too?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> first thing, one exclamation point is more than enough
<ahmos> :D
<Daisuke_Ido> second, what programs, and are you installing them through adept?
<ahmos> alot,but for example xpenguins
<ahmos> Daisuke_Ido: where r u?
<Daisuke_Ido> you haven't answered the question -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> are you installing from the repos?
<ahmos> i have (alot,but for example xpenguins)
<ahmos> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> well, is there an "other" or "lost and found" in your kmenu?
<Daisuke_Ido> i ask because i've given up on kde until 4 stops being horrible :)
<ahmos> no
<Jucato> ahmos: press Alt+F2, and run "kbuildsycoca" then check the menu if some of those were added to the menu
<Daisuke_Ido> hey, nice :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually didn't know about that
<Jucato> 1. Some programs do not really get added to the menu (like command line stuff, maybe some games).
<Jucato> 2. You might be able to find some apps that can be added to the menu by running "kappfinder" and checking those that you want to add automatically
<Jucato> 3. Worst case scenario, you can add a menu entry for the app yourself, although if it's a command line app, that will be a bit useless
<ahmos> aha.but kbuildsycoca didn't work
<ahmos> i can't find kmail to in my k menu
<ahmos> i must start it with terminal
<Jucato> aah Kubuntu removed that because you can find KMail in Kontact
<Jucato> you don't need to start it from the terminal. you can run it from Kontact, or press Alt+F2 and run it from there
<ahmos> ah u r right :)
<maroo> hello, is there a way to browse the itunes store (for podcasts/free non drm music etc) and/or access those phobos urls?
<Netusurfer> Hello to everybody. Has anyone of you gotten to work the TV features of an ATI ALL IN WONDER 9600 card under ubuntu 7.10?
<ahmos> ok thank's alot you all..for your time
<Jucato> Daisuke_Ido: just wondering, why not stick to KDE 3.5.x until that day you're waiting for KDE 4?
<root> can someone help. I can't install konqueror. It's becomes broken all the time.  the error is kio-wrapper something
<root> what room is kde4
<Dragnslcr> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<root> thx
<carlzenox> ddoes kubuntu play .mp3's ?
<posingaspopular> yes
<posingaspopular> yes carlzenox i should say
<carlzenox> it wont
<carlzenox> tho
<motya> linux play everything
<motya> *plays
<Jucato> carlzenox: install libxine1-ffmpeg (MP3 and AVI codec)
<carlzenox> it just goes through all the songs each song like 2 seconds with no output
<posingaspopular> carlzenox: do you have the proper codecs installs
<carlzenox> E: Couldn't find package libxine1-ffmpeg
<motya> not bad
<Jucato> then you don't have the codecs. can you try installing "kubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<carlzenox> type "kubuntu-restricted-extras" in terminal?
<Jucato> no, that's the name of the package
#kubuntu 2008-03-21
<maroo> gna apple is so much more proprietary than microsoft
<Level15> yeah...
<Dr_willis_> by a factor of like 20000%  :)
<Dr_willis_> 'its for the users own good' :)
<Level15> only difference is they don't own such a big portion of the market, thank god
<maroo> well they own a fairly large part of the digital music market
<maroo> *cough*
<Dr_willis_> Apple is its own worst enemy in many ways.. They are very good at taking 2 steps forward then 3 back.. so they can keep a deathgrip on 'their' specilized markets
<Level15> maroo: yeah, true... i was thinking only abt computer market
<maroo> well i want to browse some f**** podcasts and also look at phobos urls i get :(
<maroo> but those apple monkeys *grrr*
<Dr_willis_> Spank the Apple Monkeys
<posingaspopular> not on topic
<posingaspopular> carlzenox: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<posingaspopular> in a terminal
<maroo> posingaspopular: actual on topic question was: is there some open and free itms browser for podcasts and phobos urls :(
<Dr_willis_> miro - can do a lot of that stuff.
<Dr_willis_> or was it mirro
<maroo> miro? hmm oh yeah have to take a look at this again
<Dr_willis_> I dont watch 'podcasts' i watch 'web casts' ) :)
 * Jucato doubts it can access itunes store though
<maroo> hmmm
<Dr_willis_> and i most definiatly DONT use the itunes store.
<maroo> itunes seems to work with wine more or less
<Dr_willis_> So good luck therer.
<maroo> i don't want to buy stuff there..
<maroo> but they actually offer some good podcasts
<mDemocritus> Dr_willis_: but it'
<mDemocritus> it's such a good value :D *snrk*
<Dr_willis_> Im old...  i listen to the same music i bought 30+ yrs ago..... :)
<Dr_willis_> i wonder at the legality of that.. I own the LP's ! so can i legally download the mp3!  (yea.. right... dream on....)
 * Dr_willis_ needs a 8track tape -> usb ->mp3 converter
<Level15> Dr_willis_: well, maybe, depends on where you live, I guess
<Dr_willis_> Level15:  thats just it.. it shouldent 'depend' :)
<martalli> Dr_willis_: All you need is a proper line in connection.  You can scrape the audio any which way (audacity is simple, but I am sure there are cli utilities
<Level15> Dr_willis_: true...
<martalli> 8-track -> old audio cable -> rca -> 2.5 mm connector -> line in == audacity ==> wav file == oggenc ==> ogg files
<Dr_willis_> I love printing out these mpaa/riaa articals where they claim/say/get quoted in sayi that you need to buy 4 copies of the disney movie, in order for your 4 kids to watch it....
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> really gets the guys at work.. taking.
<Dr_willis_> It realy confuses the peple at work that linux 'people' often focus on these 'legal' issues of software so much.    Then i bring in these outragous patent articals.
<jack> help! im used to gnome.. and now that ive changed to kde i cannot figure out how to remove all the icons from the KDE menu
<jack> anyone know how to do this?
<jack> anyone?
<posingaspopular> http://imagebin.org/15089 anyone know how to kill all these processes and stop them from running when I boot?
<jack> well, sorry i dunno, but atleast i know im in the right channel
<jack> XD
<Plantain> posingaspopular: killall processname
<jack> plantain, got any fix for removing all the icons in the kde menu?
<posingaspopular> yea but what is the name of the process
<posingaspopular> moreover, i want to stop it from running at all
<posingaspopular> since i never print
<posingaspopular> or at least, stop it from running at boot
<flipstar> posingaspopular: just kick out everything printer-related in services
<posingaspopular> ah i see, duh
<largo24> jack, right-click the kmenu to edit
<posingaspopular> i can't get to system services because of a hardy bug, but at least I know how to fix it now
<jack> i did
<posingaspopular> thanks!
<Level15> pkill printer, i think
<jack> that opens the kmenu editor
<jack> but that allows me change the icon for each menu item individually
<jack> not remove all at once
<flipstar> posingaspopular: you can use rcconf or sysv-rc-conf
<joh6nn> i have a very simple shell script in my ~/.kde/Autostart folder that doesn't seem to be running when i log in. i can run it manually from konsole, but if i hit alt+f2 and try to run it from the Run Command dialog, it fails silently.  anyone have any thoughts?
<flipstar> joh6nn: if you want to run it without path you have to add it into /usr/bin
<joh6nn> flipstar: i'm running it with path
<jack> i want to remove icons in all menus....
<flipstar> joh6nn: maybe you need an sh infront of it..
<carupiax> compiz+kubuntu+nvidia  white screen?
<joh6nn> flipstar: the script works fine if i call it from the shell.  it just doesn't run at the time it's supposed to, when i log in to my KDE user account
<flipstar> joh6nn: it is executeable ?
<joh6nn> flipstar: yes
<largo24> jack, do you mean remove gnome icons from kde menu or all icons?
<jack> largo24: all icons
<jack> largo24: for all menus
<carupiax> compiz+kubuntu+nvidia  white screen? when activate
<some_dude> I'm trying to get some bbc tv in my browser, but I'm having trouble, the link is http://www.bbcworld.com/Pages/default.aspx can anyone see if that works for them ?
<maroo> hmpf it can't actually be that hard to make a browser for the itunes music store :/.. setting user agent to "iTunes.." helps to see the xml and extract the urls to the mp4 files :/
<largo24> jack, poke around in Control Center->Appearence & Themes->Icons->Advanced->Small Icons->Size
<jack> largo24: set all sizes to 0?
<jack> largo24: actually, they can get smaller, but not removed
<Erickj92> can some one help with with this tutorial: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development#KDevelop ... I am having some issues using it
<maroo> ok thanks anyway folks.. next time you see an apple fanboy lecture him about how evil apple is and that this makes him evil too (i.e. by using itms to browse podcasts)
<joh6nn> anyone know why a shell script would run fine in the terminal, but not from the alt+f2 Run Command?
<flipstar> does your script start with #!/bin/bash ?
<joh6nn> yes
<flipstar> does it work with sh <script> from alt+f2 ?
<Erickj92> is there a KDE4 development channel?
<joh6nn> i've been using this script since Breezy without problems, but i reinstalled a few weeks ago, and i just now got around to moving this script back to .kde/Autostart
<joh6nn> flipstar: hold on, i'll try that
<jack> i should just quit wrestling with kde, it seems its impossible to remove all the icons in all menus at once....
<jack> grrr
<joh6nn> flipstar: no, it doesn't
<flipstar> got no idea then
<joh6nn> all right, well, thanks anyway guys
<Erickj92> anyone know of a KDE4 development channel to get support with kdevelop
<flipstar> maybe ##linux-coders but i guess theres low traffic
<Erickj92> darn
<Erickj92> i can never get anything to work
<flipstar> you got a specific problem ?
<Erickj92> yeah, i cant build this program
<Erickj92> in this tut: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials/First_program#Build
<Erickj92> it throws out more errors then my snowblower throws out grass
<Erickj92> snow*
<flipstar> the first line throw this error ?
<Erickj92> it tells me it cannot locate KApplication
<Erickj92> no such file or dirrectory
<Erickj92> it makes me wanna cry
<flipstar> seems you need kdecore
<flipstar> got that from http://www.kdevelop.org/1.3/doc/kde_libref/index-3.html chapter 3.1
<[T]ank> i am getting the following error with kppp: The pppd daemon died unexpectedly! Exit status: 15 See 'man pppd' for an explanation of the error codes or take a look at the kppp FAQ on http://developer.kde.org/~kppp/index.html.
<[T]ank> any ideas how to correct it? i looked at the link and have tried everything i have read there.
<joseluix> hola
<joseluix> hi
<joseluix> Do someone know how I have to install compiz?
<SlimeyPete> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<joseluix> ubote, I've installed compiz with emerald, but I had to uninstall it because when I reboot the windows appears without frame
<joseluix> then I've installed compiz without emerald so I had the same problem
<flipstar> joseluix: you need to run compiz and emerald like "compiz --replace &&emerald --replace"
<joseluix> flipstar, Can't compiz work without emerald,only with kde
<flipstar> sure..but then you have no borders..emerald is an window decorator
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Beta Out | Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080313/KDE
<joseluix> flipstar, but why compiz without emerald in ubuntu does'nt have this problem, workin with gtk the windows appears with borders,I'd like to know if there's some similar for kde
<flipstar> in ubuntu compiz uses another window manager i guess
<CHE> hola?
<flipstar> just ask in #compiz-fusion
<bobleny> Does anyone happen to know the directory in which terminal is located?
<joseluix> ok flipstar, thank you
<flipstar> bobleny: /usr/bin/konsole
<fuhreal> Anyone know how to change the default app for mp3's ?? Mine keeps opening Mplayer when i want to use rhythmbox
<Dr_willis__> configure konwueror -> filetypes -> set the defaults there.
<bobleny> fuhreal: Right click mp3, select open with, choose rhythmbox from list, check the box at the botom to save that app click ok.
<bobleny> Or what Dr willis said...
<Dr_willis__> 'konqueror' -> settings -> configure Konq. -> file Assoicatuibs
<Dr_willis__> associations. :)
<Dr_willis__> what i am 'trying to say' at least. Heh
<bobleny> Is anyone in here familuare with JAVA? : What is the line used to keep konsole from closeing?
<Dr_willis__> Hmm..  in bash, or other langisages - one often have a 'read/input' statement at the end of the script.
<Dr_willis__> Not sure about java
<joseluix> do someone know about kde-windows-decorator, i don't want to use emerald
<Dr_willis__> joseluix,  what about it?
<Dr_willis__> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Decorators/KDEWindowDecorator
<Dr_willis__> kde-window-decorator --replace
<joseluix> Dr_willis__, i don't wat to use emerald with compiz, but if a install compiz without emerald doesn't appear the windows border
<Dr_willis__> Install the kdewindowdecorator and use it.
<Dr_willis__> !find kde-window-decorator
<ubotu> No packages matching 'kde-window-decorator' could be found
<Dr_willis__> wonder what package its in..
<nosrednaekim> !info compiz-kde
<ubotu> compiz-kde (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1.1 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 228 kB
<nosrednaekim> XD
<Dr_willis__> There we go.
<joseluix> Dr_ willis__, in synaptic I don't find it (kdewindowdecorator)
<Dr_willis__> this is covered in the !compiz factid wiki page i thought
<nosrednaekim> joseluix: compiz-kde
<Dr_willis__> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis__> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common
<Dr_willis__> is what the wiki page suggests.
<joseluix> nosrednaekim, i've istalled it, but the same, without bordes
<joseluix> emerald eve fails,for example gtk doesnt need emerald so i need some similar but for kde
<joseluix> i'll continue lookin for
<nosrednaekim> joseluix: make sure window decorations is enabled in the compiz-settings-manager
<Dr_willis__> you can run emerald under gnome.
<Dr_willis__> i thinkyou can even run the  gtk-window-decorator --replace  under kde.
<joseluix> wath!! Can i use the gtk -win*** with kde
<Dr_willis__> joseluix,  try it and see.
<joseluix> ok
<Dr_willis__> ive swiched btween all 3 at times to try them all out under gnome and kde.
<bobleny> joseluix: What is the problem that you are haveing?
<joseluix> i'll try...
<Dr_willis__> bobleny,  he was a little vague on that detail. :)
<joseluix> bobleny, I want some like gtk-windows.decorator, but for kde, idont want to use emerald...
<Dr_willis__> joseluix,  the kde-window-decorator woule be best to use under kde.
<bobleny> Oh... May I ask why you don't want to use emerald?
<Dr_willis__> you only have the 3 choices. :) try all 3
<joseluix> emerald fails very much, when i reboot compiz inicia but emerald no
<joseluix> emerald fails very much, when i reboot compiz execute but emerald no
<Dr_willis__> is it failing, or just not starting up when you reboot?
<Dr_willis__> put 'emerald --replace' in your  .kde/Autostart Dir - is one way to get it to always start
 * Dr_willis__ fixes some typos on the compiz wiki page.
<joseluix> not starting but at the begin works well  with he comand --replace
<nosrednaekim> joseluix: are you running these command from a alt+f2 run command dialog?
<joseluix> well. i'll install it since 0
<joseluix> yes, in konsole
<bobleny> Have you tried compize fusion icon? It was the only way I could get compiz to work on my computer....
<nosrednaekim> joseluix: use the alt+f2 run dialog... if you close the terminal, you will lose your decoration
<joseluix> bobleny if this is true, can you say me how to install compiz (in kde of course), like you ..
<joseluix> ok
<joseluix> I'll intall all since 0
<Dr_willis__>  sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compizconfig-settings-manager emerald librsvg2-common compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<Dr_willis__> is what i normally do. :)
<joseluix> Dr_willis__, thank you
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim, or he can use emerald --replace &
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<joseluix> I've already install compiz-kde with synaptic
<joseluix> but in this moment i dont have efects
<joseluix> I guess that i have to type compiz in konsole
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: that will still kill compiz if you close the terminal
<Dr_willis__> joseluix,  im just pasting this from that !compiz wiki page.
<Dr_willis__> :)
<bobleny> I think, for the most part, I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601310. I also had to clean up my system of all my previuse faild attempts to install compiz...
<Dr_willis__> im also editing that page.. doing some cleanups.
<Dr_willis__> joseluix,  check it out - if thers somthing thats not clear - make a suggestion
<Daisuke_Ido> nosrednaekim, using exit instead of just closing the window fixes that :)
<flipstar> wow there is a difference between exit and close ?
<Dr_willis__> if by CLOSE you mean the close button.. YES>.
<Dr_willis__> do NOT use the close button. :)
<Dr_willis__> use exit.. its much safer.
<joseluix> YES!!, i  typed compiz in konsole so i have compiz
<joseluix> but i don t have a manager
 * mneptok types "sense of self worth back" into a terminal
<Daisuke_Ido> mneptok, some things get sent to /dev/null and are never recovered, sadly :P
<mneptok> joseluix: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mneptok> Daisuke_Ido: my filesystem pre-dates journalling theory, too :-/
<Daisuke_Ido> ouch
<Daisuke_Ido> good thing it's not reiser though, you wouldn't live through it.
<joseluix> installing manager , plugins extra...
<mneptok> Daisuke_Ido: no body, no crime. ;)
<Dr_willis__> compiz --replace , kde-window-decorator --replace
<joseluix> it's workin with kde, without emerald...
<joseluix> i've not installed emerald
<Daisuke_Ido> mneptok, this is true
<flipstar> where can i get an overview off all these bash commands? like & && ; > and so on ?
<mneptok> Daisuke_Ido: actually, they prosecutor could probably catch Hans with that trick. "Oho! It seems there has been data loss!"  "WAIT! NO! HERE'S HER CORPSE! ... oh, oops."
<Dr_willis__> !bash | flipstar
<ubotu> flipstar: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bobleny> I don't know what gtk looks like, but I'm sure you could download a gtk theme for emerald....
<Daisuke_Ido> mneptok, journaling was his greatest mistake >_<
<Dr_willis__> the gtk thing for compiz - uses the normal gnome theme look.
<Daisuke_Ido> too bad he didn't make backups.
<joseluix> YES!!! i've installed all succeded
<joseluix> Dr_willis, it's working without emerald
<joseluix> and i have borders, its beautiful
<Daisuke_Ido> completely off topic, i appear to be missing some modest mouse albums, because some of the songs on this sun kil moon lp don't sound at all familiar.  guess it's time to hit amazon :D
<joseluix> i've not close the  konsole, if i close it what happen, i kill compiz i guess
<flipstar> thanks Dr willis
<nosrednaekim> mneptok: haha.....
<joseluix> thak you Dr_willis, thank you nosrednaekim, thank you flipstar....
<camilo> hey.. i need to install amsn but im newbie.. how do i do it?
<nosrednaekim> !asm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<nosrednaekim> camilo: run the following command from a terminal "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<nosrednaekim> or you can use adept_manager
<Dr_willis__> Hmm.. anyone else notice that we basicially just read the 'wiki' pages TO people in here.. quite often..
<Dr_willis__> :)
<bobleny> You just now noticed that?
<Dr_willis__> There we go.. Edited the !compiz wiki page a bit.  See what all ya think.
<Dr_willis__> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis__>  the part on 'how window decorators' work was a little vague
<Alan_M> Dr_willis, thanks was actually about to ask the bot that myself :)
<Dr_willis__> bobleny,  i only pasted that wiki page a dozen times to him. and gave some strong hints. :)
<Dr_willis__> Alan_M,  Im editing it :)  if thers somthing vague or wrong . let me know..
<Dr_willis__> im still a bit vague on how kde and gnome often rember if you had  one window decorator, or the other going after you log back in.
<Dr_willis__> Must be rembering them in a session, or somthing.
<nosrednaekim> yes, it does.
 * Alan_M is used to GDE and ubuntu...Kubuntu is a totally new experience for me lol
<Dr_willis__> so it adds another layer of things to break. :)
<nosrednaekim> GDE?.....
<nosrednaekim> oh........ GNOME :)
<Alan_M> Gnome Desktop
<Alan_M> :)
<Odd-rationale> GDE = Good Desktop Enviroment
<Odd-rationale> *Environment
<flipstar> KDE = Koolest Desktop Ever ?
<bobleny> Dr_willis__: You know, it is really weird how he didn't want to use emeraled....
<camilo> another question...whats the difference between lilo and grub.. is there anything considerable?
<Alan_M> K desktop environment flipstar :)
<flipstar> oh..thats boring
<Alan_M> heh, boring but looks sweet :)
 * Alan_M loves the KDE vs GDE
<nosrednaekim> camilo: grub is easier
<Alan_M> lilo is a pain most of the time, GRUB can actually be configured to be more graphically pleasing..as I have completely configured GRUB and Kubuntu to be.
<Dr_willis__> bobleny,  its really weird it took an hr to get it across that kde-window-decorator --replace   is not using emerald. :)
<camilo> oh ok.. so i keep grub
 * nosrednaekim bows to Alan_M's leetness
<Dr_willis__> I cant recall ever seeing GNome refered to as 'GDE' :)
<bobleny> Dr_willis__: Agreed.
<Alan_M> !gde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nosrednaekim> taa da
<nosrednaekim> bye everyone
<Odd-rationale> cde, kde, gde, why not? :)
<Alan_M> Gnome Desktop Environment...see where i got the letters from now?
<nosrednaekim> c ya tomorrow
<flipstar> byebye
<Alan_M> c ya buddy :)
 * Alan_M sees this room is a bit more laxed than the ubuntu room...love it.
<Odd-rationale> Alan_M: There's just less ops...
 * Alan_M used to get griped at every time i opened my trap whether i was helping or not or obeying rules or not :(
<askjdf> Hello, I am having trouble running Kubuntu off of an install CD.  Can someone help me?
<Alan_M> What kind of error messages (if any) are you receiving askjdf?
<Alan_M> please use pastebin if the errors exceed 1 line of text.
<Alan_M> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<askjdf> When I boot off the CD I get a menu to come up with a unch of options.  If I hit F1 through F6 it doesnt freeze but it I choose any off the real options it just freezes
<Alan_M> Do you have the recommended ammount of ram needed to run kubuntu?
<askjdf> Like if I select to run Kubuntu or Check Memory or any of the other options it just freezes the moment I select it
<askjdf> Yes, I have 1GB of Ram
<bobleny> Did you check the md5sum after you downloaded the image?
<askjdf> I tried it on both my laptop and my desktop and I had the same problem
<askjdf> yes I did
<askjdf> I can hit Ctrl Alt Delet and it will reboot my computer once it freezes so I guess my computer is still a little bit responsive when I try to run Kubuntu off the CD
<bobleny> Have you tried re-burning the image to another disk?
<kumarphilly> hola..
<askjdf> No I haven't.  Is the the next think I should try?
<Alan_M> !es | kimarphilly
<ubotu> kimarphilly: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<askjdf> If I put my CD in my computer once windows is running the CD tries to auto run but it get stuck as well
<bobleny> askjdf: Did you burn the correct version? ie. 32bit, 64bit, etc?
<askjdf> I burned the version that the website says works for most computers
<Alan_M> 64 bit would tell you you cant run it period if you put it in a 32 bit computers cd rom drive, ive done that before :)
<Alan_M> ok, so 32 bit, hmmm
 * Alan_M thinks its coffee time on this one :)
<askjdf> I have the PC (INtel x86) desktop version
<bobleny> "<askjdf> No I haven't.  Is the the next think I should try?" - Couldn't hurt....
<askjdf> Haha, ok
<Dr_willis__> redownload, reburn,
<Dr_willis__> ive had odd issues in the past where a ubuntu cd wouldent install.. but a xubuntu cd did...
<askjdf> Well I know my downloaded file is fine since I did that check thing
<Dr_willis__> same machines..
<askjdf> I will just try to burn it again
<Dr_willis__> what would be cool would be a way to put an installer image on a usb thumb drive. that one could customize :)
<Dr_willis__> so i could set up the defaults/extras i want! :0
<Alan_M> Dr_willis_ im aware of a way to do this in Ubuntu :)
<askjdf> It is just very strange that is freezes no matter what option I pick
<askjdf> OK thanks all!
<foibles> whats a good program for ripping a dvd movie to hd?
<Alan_M> !rip
<ubotu> To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar; it's configurable in system settings. Also see http://tinyurl.com/2x7qsh
<Alan_M> hmmm....that was audio cd's nevermind
 * Czessi-m is away: Gone away for now.
<Dr_willis__> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bobleny> Dr_willis__: You could always do a blank install of ubuntu, configure it, clean it, defragment it, and create your own image from it....
 * Czessi-m is away: Gone away for now.
 * Czessi-m is back.
<Dr_willis__> bobleny,  i was wantingto be able to easially edit the files on the usb stick.  :) like update a config for the hostname, ip, other bits..  befor i stick it in the next machine im installingto.
<Alan_M> ive created so many different derivative's of ubuntu's regular install cd its insane, if only i can figure out kubuntu well enough to do it i'd be happy :)
<Dr_willis__> updating the packatges would also be nice.  save on apt-get updating the first time
<foibles> for dvd though?
<Dr_willis__> I got a stack of live cd's from other disrtos. :) some of them are very very very  nicer then ubuntus. :(
<Dr_willis__> but  they have diffrent design goals.
<bobleny> Dr_willis__: You know, I've always wanted to try Gentoo, but every time I've tried, I've faild.....
<Dr_willis__> i used gentoo for a long time.. then it got to a point where.. it was 'whats the point'
<Dr_willis__> :)
<Alan_M> Dr_willis_, ubuntu has been described by a few members as a gateway Distribution lol
<Dr_willis__> Im testing out Sidux right now.. it has some nice features compared to ubuntu, but ubuntu has it beat in some other ways
<Alan_M> ubuntu's been around the block for a while
<Dr_willis__> Ive not seen a disrto  YET thats as good as ubuntu/kubuntu is for setting up all these special keys on my laptop and media-keyboards
<Dr_willis__> Im not sure HOW ubuntu manages to do it.
<Alan_M> not near as long as it Debian, but a while
<Dr_willis__> even on my G15 the volume and other keys work. :)
<Dr_willis__> none are working on sidux at this time.  heh.
<bobleny> foibles: Take a look here... http://linuxappfinder.com/taxonomy/term/16
<bobleny> The only linux distro I've ever used in Kubuntu. I tryed the Uubuntu live cd but I didn't like the defualt look... Kubuntu ever since...
<Dr_willis__> I always install both kubuntu and ubuntu. :)
<Dr_willis__> and xubuntu, and....
<Alan_M> kubuntu is a bit large, but i still like it none the less :)
<bobleny> Why?
<Darkrift2> hello
<bobleny> Hi!
<Dr_willis__> large? never noticed
<Darkrift2> im wanting to get rid of vista and reinstall kubuntu. last time i installed it it took me 3 weeks with help from here to get my wifi working... im wondering if I should install the newest version and hope my wifi chipset is more supported or if id be safer trying the older version and seeing of there are better workarounds out now
<Dr_willis__> Darkrift2,  next release is due out in  a few weeks...
<bobleny> Personally, I like to stay away from the latest version so as to avoid the lates bugs....
<Dr_willis__> so it depends on how badly you want to play with it.
<Dr_willis__> You could check the beta forums for your specific card.
<bobleny> Would you happen to know what wifi chipset you have?
<Dr_willis__> or test out a live cd.
<bobleny> Yeah, what Dr_Willis__ said...
<Darkrift2> its a broadcomm
<Darkrift2> i think 34xx or something liek that
<Darkrift2> i remember most ppl go "ugh" when i say the version
<Darkrift2> lol
<Darkrift2> checking chipset now
<bobleny> You should find out exactlly what version you have and check the forums and ndiswrapper for your card...
<Darkrift2> Field	Value
<Darkrift2> Hardware ID	PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4311&SUBSYS_1363103C&REV_01
<Darkrift2> broadcom 4311 i believe
<g0ku> hola
<Alan_M> !es | g0ku
<ubotu> g0ku: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dr_willis__> there is a lot of new work  on wireless drivers and so forth - it may get to a point where it works easially.. someday :)
<Alan_M> Dr_willis__:I wait to see THAT day :)
<Dr_willis__> Alan_M,  i just run wires....
<Dr_willis__> :)
<Darkrift2> see, i dont mind a few hours of work
<Alan_M> my mother wont let me run wires :)
<bobleny> That is a long wait...
<Darkrift2> but i cant live without internet for 3 weeks
<Darkrift2> lol
<g0ku> hola
<g0ku> :b
<Dr_willis__> Alan_M,  what she dont know...
<g0ku> :B
<Darkrift2> im a true nerd, ill end up in teh hospital without my internet :(
<Darkrift2> withdrawal sypmtoms
<Dr_willis__> I even have wired internet to  every room in the house.
<flipstar> Darkrift2: just check out the livecd :)
<Alan_M> Dr_willis__: it wont be hard for her to tell since im in a wheelchair and when i ask her hey mom can you string these across the roof for me?
<Dr_willis__> including the.. err.. reading room...
<Alan_M> lol
<Dr_willis__> roof? :) Ductwork! thats the place for wires!
<Darkrift2> lol
<Dr_willis__> tie one end to the hampster.. put some food at the other end of the duct..
<Darkrift2> so again, kubuntu 7x or 8x?
<Alan_M> still the idea of having to ask her to do anything
<Dr_willis__> Darkrift2,  go for it! what do you have to lose.
<Alan_M> Darkrift2: 7 for now :)
<Dr_willis__> you can install both if you wanted.
<flipstar> Darkrift2: the beta for 8.04 just released
<Alan_M> 8 is reasonably stable as far as I am concerned, but hey if your paranoid go to 7 :P
<Dr_willis__> go back go 2!
<Darkrift2> see, im normally not afraid of beta
<Dr_willis__> Achey Amoeba
<flipstar> yesterday there were only an alpha :P
<Darkrift2> i used windows 98 me, 2k and 2003 server all about a year before they were released
<Darkrift2> but im still semi new at linux, and not as easily able to get past bugs as i would be on windows
<Darkrift2> i kinda want to just get the latest, but i dont know how bad it is
<Alan_M> Darkrift2: when bugs come around, its not gonna give you the famous lovely page fault error as windows :)
<Darkrift2> lol
<Darkrift2> true
<flipstar> Darkrift2: l i v e  c d
<Darkrift2> im guessing something just wont work
<Darkrift2> i know flipstar
<Darkrift2> im trying to figure out which way to go with the LIVECD
 * Alan_M was scared of commitment at first, but once i installed...i never got scared again.
<Alan_M> just dual boot :)
<Alan_M> when your comfortable, make the windows partition get smaller, until oops...it disappears.
<Darkrift2> i know ill be happy, if/when my wifi works
<bobleny> Yeah, it's fun to dual boot vista!
<Darkrift2> i took the plunge 8 months ago with kubuntu
<Nutzebahn> Hi.
<Alan_M> i took the ubuntu plunge in june of 06
<Darkrift2> and never used vista after, till hp service center killed my linux partition
<Dr_willis__> One could always go buy a decently supported wirless card. :)
<Alan_M> so...im a veteran ;)
<Darkrift2> cant
<Nutzebahn> I can't figure out how to install the Emerald theme manager in KDE, help?
<Darkrift2> my warranty ended 4 weeks ago, and they killed my pcmcia slot but i didnt find out till 5 days after the warranty expired
<Darkrift2> so they wont fix it
<Darkrift2> i could do usb, but.....
<Alan_M> THEY killed it?
<Alan_M> i would demand a refund
<Dr_willis__> How would you prove they killed it?
<Darkrift2> exactly
<Darkrift2> i sent it in because my wifi and pcmcia didnt work
<Dr_willis__>  why would they even touch it...
<Darkrift2> they replaced the mobo, hd, wifi pci card and the kb
<Dr_willis__> well if they never fixed it.. you have an argument...
<Darkrift2> when i got it back i assumed everything worked so i didnt test it
<Alan_M> you basically had your pc overhauled then right?
<Darkrift2> lol
<Darkrift2> yeah
<Darkrift2> it was in great condition though
<Alan_M> if it aint broke dont fix it is my motto :P
<Darkrift2> i still have the plastic protective sticker on the casing lol
<Darkrift2> well, it was broke, wifi and pcmcia stopped workign one day
<Darkrift2> i thought it was a driver issue because of my wifi hassle, so i tried vista and xp and found it they were dead
<simula> i am trying to upgrade my amarok version, but i'm still too green to figure it out :/  this link is telling me to add a repository, but i'm not sure what address they want me to add :/
<simula> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Kubuntu
<Darkrift2> sent it in and when they replaced the hd, they lost my kubuntu parition (i didnt have an external drive to backup with)
<Alan_M> i have issues where my wireless card just suddenly drops connection...any ideas ipw3945 with intel pro/wireless 3945 ABG card
<Darkrift2> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/kubuntu-7.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent <--- will this work as a livecd also?
<Darkrift2> someone told me all *buntu discs are live also, but i dont think thats true
<flipstar> dvd is both, yes
<Alan_M> not ALL
<Dr_willis__> the dvd i  think are also desktop cd's
<Alan_M> alternative installs are NOT
<flipstar> not all disc but all dvds
<simula> i'm gutsy kubuntu
<Dr_willis__> the alterantive install cd's are bootable and you can get a shell.. and rescue things.. but they do not have a live desktop. :)
<flipstar> dvds have also an alternate installer i think
<Darkrift2> i dont really need x, just wanna see if i can get wifi working
<Darkrift2> the only thing id need x for is browsing for drivers, but i can do that on another computer or my handheld
<Kubuntiac> Anyone know how to upgrade from Hardy Alpha 6 to Beta 1?
<flipstar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Dr_willis__> Kubuntiac,  the standard apt-get update, apt-get upgrade method
<Kubuntiac> k thx Wasn't sure if it was a dist-upgrade kind of thing
<Dr_willis__> you could do a dist-upgrade also
<Nutzebahn> I can't figure out how to install the Emerald theme manager in KDE, help?
<Kubuntiac> Dist-upgrade fails saying that there's another dpkg etc running (which is just the one that opened the upgrade wizzard). Update/upgrade I can handle though :)
<Dr_willis__> Nutzebahn,  read the following wiki page yet?
<Dr_willis__> !compiz | Nutzebahn
<ubotu> Nutzebahn: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis__> if the bot wakes up. :)
<Dr_willis__> Im not about to read the wiki line by line to someone else tonight.. :P
<Nutzebahn> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jtmoney> hey guys, is kubuntu 8.04 beta the last version before the official version, or will there be release candidates, etc.?
<Kubuntiac> I think the deal usually is that it's a final check for showstopper bugs, and unless the find one (or more) it's final. That might be me getting it mixed up with Drupals release philosophy though...
<jtmoney> Kubuntiac: okay, thank you
<Alan_M> kubuntiac, thats right :)
<Kubuntiac> *phew!*
<Kubuntiac> ;)
<Alan_M> unless theres showstoppers...it goes through :)
<jtmoney> alright, then i'll give it a go
<Alan_M> there are 4 alpha releases (usually) before we go into our final release. Why they call them ALL alpha....i have no clue.
<Kubuntiac> Hey is anyone else having Gimp behave strange since the (A6 KDE4->B1 KDE4) upgrade... like none of the tools do anything?
<Alan_M> hi ubuntu, I see your using....nevermind.
<Alan_M> lost another one to ditech (joke)
<Darkrift2> lol
<Darkrift2> the amount of seeds on the kubuntu dvd is rediculous
<Darkrift2> 130 :S
<Darkrift2> unless about half of those are 10mb ill be here all week
<Darkrift2> i need to find an http mirror, i can get 2000k off a good one
<fuhreal_> Anyone know the name of the application to virually mount nfs?
<fuhreal_> *virtually
<fuhreal_> I started configuring it but now i can't remember what its called and i forgot to bookmark the link
<fuhreal_> my bad... found it ... Fusesmb
<maduser> there is a program that mounts ntfs
<fuhreal_> maduser: ?
<maduser> what?
<Darkrift2> i think he was confused
<Darkrift2> he thought you meant ntfs, not nfs
<fuhreal_> Anyone know how I can add my workgroup name to my system?
<fuhreal_> Darkrift2: ahh i c
<Kubuntiac> Wierd. Gimp problem is because Kubuntu thinks my home folder is /root/?!!?
<Kubuntiac> @fuhreal Check this, but I think it might be System Settings->Network Settings ->Service Discovery and then put it in Domains. My understanding is Domains on Linux == Workgroup on Windows
<fuhreal_> When mounting a network file system, i know using the computer name you would go //name/share /mountpoint .. what if u wanted to use ip ... would it be /i.p.x.x/share or still double /
<ProbeDot> I was having some issues with a USB drive with permissions on the content located on it not quite letting me delete it,kept saying it was a Read Only FileSystem ?
<Kubuntiac> probedot: can you sudo chmod 777 it?
<ProbeDot> Kubuntiac sory. got it. its ntfs
<Kubuntiac> ahh
<ProbeDot> Kubuntiac do you come one dalnet?
<fuhreal_> If I wanted to make something like a dos batch file, to run my mount commands, what kind of file would it need to be?  Would I just make a text file and then chmod it to 777 to make it executable?
<Dragnslcr> I wouldn't make it 777
<Dragnslcr> But yes, bash scripts are just plain text files with #!/bin/bash as the first line
<fuhreal_> Dragnslcr: wikid!!!! I can use my dos 6.1 brain again!!! WOOOO
<fuhreal_> :P
<fuhreal_> sorry... i need sleep
<fuhreal_> :\
<Dragnslcr> Yes, yes you do
<Dr_willis__> fuhreal_,  normally one makes bash shell scripts to do tasks like thgat. make a text file chmod +x textfile
<Dr_willis__> fuhreal_,  check out the 'advanced bash scripting guide'
<fuhreal_> Dr_willis__: I just ordered a unix/linux programming bood from adison wels ... $25 ... but yah i'll chek out that guide too
<fuhreal_> Sik of networking, need to learn some coding .... figured i'd start small ..
<Dr_willis__> Theres 1000s of sites/books online. :)
<Dr_willis__> The Oreailly Bash books are a must get - some day. :)
<fuhreal_> Dr_willis__: whats the +X for ?
<fuhreal_> err.. +x
<Dr_willis__> bash basics.. You knew chmod 777  but dont know what +x does? :)
<Dr_willis__> x = executable
<fuhreal_> Dr_willis__: Going to pensilvania in the morn... planning on getting that sony ebook reader to get around to the tons of pdf's
<Dr_willis__> which is 700
<fuhreal_> nope .....
<Daisuke_Ido> Dr_willis, isn't the + a recent thing?
<Dr_willis__> recent?  10 yr old recent?
<Dr_willis__> or more...
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<Daisuke_Ido> guess not
<Dr_willis__> man chmod
<Dr_willis__> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<xjjk> anyone else taking the 8.04 beta plunge?
<Daisuke_Ido> xjjk, #ubuntu+1
<fuhreal_> ok... so the file must start with #!/bin/bash
<fuhreal_> ?
<Dr_willis__> Im taking this time to test out sidux, if i dont like it.. i will then reinstall the next kubuntu release when its done.
<xjjk> Daisuke_Ido: well, for Kubuntu..
<Dr_willis__> fuhreal_,  'must' not really.. but its best to do so
<Daisuke_Ido> xjjk, yeah, #ubuntu+1
<fuhreal_> Dr_willis__: I realize this isn't a "how to bash script channel" but one more question?  Doesn't the # mean ignore the line?
<Dr_willis__> fuhreal_,  look at the guides/basics.. for MOST scripts the first line defines what runs the script
<Dr_willis__> #!/bin/perl for a perl script
<Daisuke_Ido> fuhreal_, except in the first line where the #! def...  yeah
<Dr_willis__> #!/bin/awn for awk
<Dr_willis__> #!/bin/basic for basic.. :)
<fuhreal_> aahh ok
<some_dude> hey can anyone help me with my mplayer ?
<Dr_willis__> some_dude, depends on the problem
<jcneto> some_dude what is your problem?
<some_dude> http://europe.real.com/smil/bbc_world_news_us.smil?r=plus starts, caches and says stopped
<jcneto> do you use xine or gstreamer?
<fuhreal_> ty guys
<some_dude> xine I think
<some_dude> it's running inside the browser so I don't have a lot of access to it
<fuhreal_> how do you unmount an smbfs?
<jcneto> some_dude, just a minute
<fuhreal_> found it ... sudo umount mountname
<Dr_willis__> therea another way also.
<Dr_willis__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Dr_willis__> fusermount -u MOUNTPOINT
<Dr_willis__> no sudo needed
<jcneto> some_dude, are you using Konqueror?
<some_dude> dolphine
<some_dude> sorry firefox
<fuhreal_> Dr_willis__: fusesmb isn't very nice for me.... the config is confusing me
<Dr_willis__> It is? a 3 line config file?
<fuhreal_> So I made a text file called mounthtpc ... i ran chmod +x mounthtpc but its still not executable...
<Dr_willis__> fuhreal_,  and how are you running it?
<fuhreal_> Dr_willis__: no .... but mounting with mount.smbfs is working well for me if i can get this text file to work like a batch file :)
<Dr_willis__> ./ifthecommandinthelocaldir
<Dr_willis__> fuhreal_,  i like browsing my whole network. :)
<Dr_willis__> sshfs is handy also.
<Dr_willis__> untill the search tools start indexing the whole lan.
<Dr_willis__> :)
<fuhreal_> Dr_willis__: oh i c ....
<hexon> I am using ubuntu with konversation. How do I open up URL links?
<Dr_willis__> hexon,  just clicking on them dont work?
<Dr_willis__> http://www.google.com
<hexon> no
<hexon> it brings up a loading bar that disappears
<fuhreal_> Dr_willis__: well i can't seem to get my workgroup set on this ubuntu box. .... so i can't browse anything :| but i only have my terabyte of media i wanna access on my vista box ... while i'm outside smoking and using this thing ...
<Dr_willis__> weird
<Dr_willis__> http://www.google.com
<hexon> actually, that worked...but think URLs at the top of the page will not load
<Dr_willis__> a single click on the url works...
<jcneto> some_dude, try to fix it with the mozzila-plugin-vlc
<Dr_willis__> the ones in the topic bar?  hmm.. they work here also.
<hexon> right, the topic bar links don't work, just the google one you put up
<hexon> I'm not using KDE, maybe that's whats going on
<hexon> #ubuntu sent me here
<The_willis> They do work differently seems.. the top one pops up a download dialog, then opens up the briowser
<The_willis> the in channel one just opens the browser
<hexon> i just get the download dialog, but no browser
<some_dude> I've already got the vlc installed
<Dr_willis__> could be one is trying to load in konqueror
<Jucato> hexon: try setting the browser that Konversation will use in Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> General -> Use custom web browser
<hexon> it is set as this firefox '%u'
<fuhreal_> G'nite all !!!!
<jcneto> some_dude, lets try another solution!
<Jucato> hexon: is the [  ] Use custom web browser checked?
<hexon> wonderful....that worked
<some_dude> jcneto: I'm willing to give it a go
<Jucato> good
<hexon> Amazering. You all rock! Thanks
<fuhreal_> ty for your help
<hexon> I tried Xfire just because i couldn't open up links, but I hated it
<hexon> now I don't have a reason to switch
<Dr_willis__> xfire? Hmm
<Dr_willis__> !info xfire
<ubotu> Package xfire does not exist in gutsy
<hexon> opps...xChat
<hexon> sorry
<some_dude> kaffine says it can't load cook.so
<Dr_willis__> xchat opens up links fine for me also..
<jcneto> i have this problem to...
<some_dude> but I clearly do have a cook.so in /usr/lib/win32 and a link in /usr/lib/codacs
<Dr_willis__> xchat used to have so many more options.. with each release it gets fewer and fewer.. :( it seems
<hexon> xChat would open up links, but I didn't like the layout
<hexon> exactly, it wasn't custumizable enough for me
<Dr_willis__> I set the tabs at the bottom, and nick list on the right...  lookd about the same to konversation to me..
<some_dude> does the realplayer run under wine ?
<some_dude> as sick as the sounds
<Dr_willis__> thers a lot of xchat settings that are not setable from the gui. ya gotta tweak the configs, or use other /commands
<jcneto> i see all my rmvb in Kaffeine
<some_dude> rmvb ?
<hexon> gross! no thanks
<jcneto> or all other thing comes form Real Media
<abattoir> some_dude: you can try real player for linux
<hexon> I'm just now getting used to ubuntu. Don't make me mess with .config files more than I have to
<abattoir> some_dude: or you can try copying the cook.so from the RealPlayer for linux package into /usr/lib/win32
<Dr_willis__> xchat has a long history. ages ago the defaults were  much more complex. but now they have streamlined all the menus and so forth. Most are configurable however.
<jcneto> and you have to set in the options of xine the location of the plugins
<Dragnslcr> I'm gonna try giving up XChat when I switch over to KDE4
<hexon> I like thinks that I can just mess with in drop down boxes and check boxes. I get too lazy for messing with text
<Arwen> Konversation sucks >_>
<Dr_willis__> Ive been known to recompile xchat 2.4 :) to get BACK some of the functions it used to have.
<Arwen> irssi all the way
<Dragnslcr> I only use it because Konversation still doesn't support event-based scripts, even though I only have one script that isn't very important
<hexon> i looked at irssi, but isn't it all text based?
<Arwen> yes
<Dr_willis__> irssi is text based. yes.
<amigo> Hi ppl! How to find not fully removed (not purged) packages?
<Daisuke_Ido> giving up xchat?
<Dragnslcr> I'm still surprised that nobody has added event scripting to Konversation. I can't imagine it would be very difficult to add
<Daisuke_Ido> i just switched TO xchat -_-
<some_dude> yea, it's not playing at rmvb
<hexon> well thanks for your help Dr_willis__
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr, and that's why i switched.
<Dragnslcr> That's all that's keeping me on it
<Daisuke_Ido> same
<Daisuke_Ido> i actually went to kvirc, but it's a horribly bloated and twisted piece of bovine excrement
<Dragnslcr> Maybe if I get ambitious one day I'll look into hacking at the Konversation source
<arcticpenguin380> is kde more heavy than gnome?
<Daisuke_Ido> arcticpenguin380, realistically, they're about the same
<Daisuke_Ido> i notice no difference in performance on a moderately powered machine when using either one
<nick_> how do i create icone shorcut on my desktop
<jcneto> on the Kaffeine configuration have a Xine Engine Options, ther in the Decoder options you have the path to the codecs, check this
<Dr_willis__> nick_,  right click -> create new --> pick One.
<nick_> ok thanks
<Dr_willis__> nick_,   or drag/drop from the menus to the desktop
<arcticpenguin380> I find my ram usage less when using KDE.
<nick_> like my hardrive ?
<nick_> or home
<arcticpenguin380> But kde takes more hdd space than gnome
<Dr_willis__> I got a HOME icon in my panel. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> do you run kde apps when you're using gnome?
<nick_> lollll
<Daisuke_Ido> like...  amarok or konversation or anything, really
<arcticpenguin380> no I dont use gnome anymore
<Daisuke_Ido> since?
<arcticpenguin380> couple days ago
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, WHEN YOU DID...
<Daisuke_Ido> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> did you run kde apps when you were using gnome before?
<nick_> Dr_willis__: how do i put a shoircut for stock support
<nick_> because when i do ctl+maj i only see a white page
<Dr_willis__> nick_,  that made no sence to me whatso ever.
<some_dude> how do I open a .deb file ? I don't want to install it, only "borrow" cook.so
<nick_> how you do then ?
<Dr_willis__> !find libmp3lame.so
<ubotu> No packages matching 'libmp3lame.so' could be found
<nick_> to take icone to destop
<nick_> like garbidge
<nick_> how i take garbidge to desktop lol
<abattoir> some_dude: you can right click on it and open it with ark
<abattoir> some_dude: or use 'dpkg-deb --extract file.deb folder'
<Dr_willis__> nick_,  i have a 'trashcan' icon on the panel also.. much easier for it to be there.
<nick_> ok how
<Dr_willis__> right click on the panel, add applets..
<Dr_willis__> its there by default I thought.
<nick_> ok
<nick_> kde
<Dr_willis__> If you want a icon on the desktop. add shortcut to url, and use the  URL=trash:/
<nick_> ok
<jcneto> see you later people!!
<nick77>  how do i force strigi to index my entire hd?
<Erickj92> what is my data install directory?
<Dr_willis__> Erickj92,  for what program?
<Erickj92> not really for a program
<Dr_willis__> then the question made no sence whatso ever. :)
<Erickj92> its a thing with programming, and it is set to install a file to my data dirrectory
<Dr_willis__> 'with programming' what exactly?
<Erickj92> or, let me reword, *where* is it
<Erickj92> its a tutorial
<Darkrift2> is it an executable?
<Erickj92> no
<Darkrift2> then its probably somewhere in your home folder
<Dr_willis__> its whever the program says it is.. theres no answer to your question.
<Erickj92> this is where it was set to intstall: $(DATA_INSTALL_DIR/tutorial3
<Dr_willis__> Thats a variable you can set to whever you want
<Erickj92> so it could be home if i wanted?
<Dr_willis__> $(foo) = a variable
<Dr_willis__> Thats a variable you can set to whever you want
<Darkrift2> ahh
<Erickj92> how do i set it?
<Dr_willis__> export command.
<Erickj92> uhh?
<Dr_willis__> export DATA_INSTALL=~/MySpecialdata
<Darkrift2> then your $(data_install_dir) (with caps) is set somewhere in that script
<Dr_willis__> Bash Fundamentals. :)
<Erickj92> can i just set it manually in there?
<Dr_willis__> export FOO=100
<Darkrift2> search that script for 'DATA_INSTALL_DIR'
<Erickj92> like /root/ect?
<Dr_willis__> echo $(FOO)
<Dr_willis__> You can most likely set it befor you run the script, OR its set somewhere inside the script at a earlier place.
<Dr_willis__> a line hear the top may say
<Erickj92> well i found the other one
<Dr_willis__> DATA_INSTALL_DIR='/home/somthing'
<Erickj92> which was: install(TARGETS tutorial3 DESTINATION ${BIN_INSTALL_DIR})
<Erickj92> and taht ended up in my /home/erick/bin folder
<Dr_willis__> bin would be a good place to install bins to
<synteth> hey, anybody knows how to install realplayer.bin on kubuntu
<synteth> hey, anybody knows how to install realplayer.bin on kubuntu?
<abattoir> synteth: try sh ./realplayer.bin
<synteth> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<synteth> this is what i get
<abattoir> synteth: bash ./realplayer.bin
<abattoir> ?
<synteth> same
<Randuni> hi all
<synteth> RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: cannot execute binary file
<Jucato> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Randuni> I have a Tecra S4 laptop, when I press on the audio up..the volume goes max to 11% and minimum is zero.
<Randuni> I use the little knob on the front of the laptop
<Jucato> Randuni: I think that's a known bug. not sure if updating will fix it
<Jucato> (but with KMilo)
<Randuni> oh?..hmm...
<Randuni> you mean it's a known problem on the Toshiba Tecra S4 laptop?
<DreadKnight> anyone  with a wacom using hardy?
<Randuni> kmilo seems to be for ibm laptops
<Randuni> hi all, I have a toshiba tecra s4, I have kubuntu on it, while in kde when I flip the volume switch up..the sound says volume: 11% and it won't go any  higher than that
<Randuni> I cannot actually here anything coming from the internal speakers, but headphones do work
<Erickj92> Randuni, could there be a volume limit set?
<Randuni> how so erick?
<Randuni> how do I check
<Erickj92> dunno?
<Randuni> not sure
<Randuni> k
<Erickj92> you could go to the... voluem control
<Erickj92> on sec ill look
<Randuni> oh..there
<Erickj92> are you using KDE3,5?
<Randuni> it is fine there
<Randuni> yes
<Erickj92> oh... hmm
<Erickj92> well im stumped
<Erickj92> srry
<Jucato> Randuni: when you flip the volume switch, a sign in the middle of the screen shows up?
<Randuni> yes jucato
<Randuni> it does..
<Jucato> Randuni: that's KMilo :)
<Jucato> (and yes, it's originally for Thinkpads...)
<Randuni> oh?..but it works on toshiba?
<Jucato> is your system up to date?
<Randuni> I believe so
<Jucato> Randuni: well apparently it works on your laptop :P
<Randuni> cool
<Randuni> okay..now I know where to start digging for answers
<Kubuntiac> If you type alsamixer in the konsole , you should be able to use the arrow keys to adjust volume bars in the terminal. Can you raise Master/PCM/Front?
<Jucato> Randuni: you can search in bugs.launchpad.net
 * Jucato is pretty sure that has been reported before
<Randuni> I don't have the laptop infront of me
<Kubuntiac> >:$ D'oh!
<Randuni> but I will try as soon as I get it
<Kubuntiac> :)
<DOOM_NX> "sudo reboot" is the same as restart?
<Randuni> I'm outtie..thanks all
<DreadKnight> DOOM_NX: guess so
<DOOM_NX> hmm thanks :)
<DarkriftX> anyone know the default root password for the livecd?
<Jucato> there isn't any
<DarkriftX> oh, nice
<DarkriftX> anyone know the package name for ndiswrapper?
<DarkriftX> apt-get said not found
<Jucato> root account is disabled. uses sudo. username: ubuntu
<Jucato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkriftX> crap
<DarkriftX> i dont have browsing ability right now
<DarkriftX> is it not in the feeds?
<DarkriftX> oh wait
<Jucato> not sure.
<DarkriftX> no internet on the linux box
<DarkriftX> damn
<DarkriftX> this is gonna suck
<krevitz_> hello?
<krevitz_> its somebody home!!?
<krevitz_> hellooo!!?
<krevitz_> holaaa!!
<krevitz_> hiii there!!
<Jucato> hm?
<krevitz_> i need a lil help
<krevitz_> = (
<Jucato> !ask | krevitz_
<ubotu> krevitz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<krevitz_> i need help with wine and filetopia
<krevitz_> im using kubuntu  D:
<Jucato> Wine questions would be best asked in #winehq though
<Kr|ptiX> i was wondering if it was possible to use a bluetooth headset on my laptop i got a dell xps 1210 with built in bluetooth so i think its possible
<jussi01> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<krevitz_> thanks jucato :)
<jussi01> morning Jucato
<Jucato> moin jussi01
<krevitz_> how i can install a Nvidia GeForce Fx 5500 video card slot pci    ??
<chinamann> looking for help to configure ssh
<chinamann> i copied key into /home/.ssh/
<Cain_> where do i change the color of the kicker?
<chinamann> is this ok?
<krevitz_> how i can install a Nvidia GeForce Fx 5500 video card/slot pci
<Jucato> !nvidia | krevitz_
<ubotu> krevitz_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chinamann> anyone able to help?
<Cain_> plug it in, and download the correct drivers then install them?
<krevitz_> i plug it, but linux crash when is in the reaload screen
<chinamann> anyone able to help?
<jussi01> chinamann: what are you trying to do exactly?
<chinamann> hi jussi, trying to log into my v-server.
<chinamann> i made keypair..
<chinamann> copied it into .ssh in my home folde ron the server.
<chinamann> added key to authorized_keys...
<chinamann> dont know what else?
<jussio1> then you should be able to do: ssh user@host
<chinamann> dont work.
<chinamann> still need passwort of root
<chinamann> jussi. where do i need to check?
<chinamann> <<< is newbie
<krevitz_> me too D:
<chinamann> where must the /.ssh folder be?
<chinamann> is it in home ok?
<jussio1> in $home
<jussio1> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<chinamann> no idea what i did wrong.
<jussio1> chinamann: sorted now?
<chinamann> jussi, sorry i checked the helpfile, but still dont work
<jussio1> chinamann: me either
<navetz> I am trying to turn my comp into a server. How do I find the DNS so my website points to the correct address.
<chinamann> i just edited the config file and just rebooting server
<chinamann> still habe to login manualy.
<jussio1> navetz: ifconfig will give the machines ip locally
<navetz> jussio1: thx
<kaboom> Why is the beautiful background image gone in Hardy beta? :-(
<chinamann> hi again...
<chinamann> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(977) [sender=2.6.9]
<chinamann> anybody who can help me on this?
<chinamann> it is quite a long way to get it done in linux...
<azmin> woohoo
<chinamann> rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(977) [sender=2.6.9]
<chinamann> black magic to me... anyone who can help me?
<dbglt> is there a way to upgrade to hardy beta from the alpha?
<Dr_willis__> dbglt,  just do your normal updates
<matt__> When I select the link to download the debian installer version of sype it dosent install.
<Dr_willis_> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Dr_willis_> I though there was a repo with skype in it.
<annma> hi people
<annma> how does one use "su" in kubuntu please?
<annma> su -c 'make install' for ex
<neverendingo> sudo su ...
<annma> it's not for me, i don't run KUbuntu
<annma> but I am helping someone
<annma> thanks neverendingo
<neverendingo> np
<akhil_> hi
<akhil_> kde applications are crashing so many times
<annma> what kde applications? what kde version?
<Dr_willis_> sudo make install     - is what i normally do.
<neverendingo> Dr_willis_: depends on what you want to do. su gives an other environment, for example sudo env | grep PATH and sudo su -c env | grep PATH
<Dr_willis_> most install docs i see give the './configure, make, sudo make install' song and dance :)
<neverendingo> right, same for me
<akhil__> kde applications crashing frequently,,any help?
<annma> akhil__: I asked you what kde version and what kde apps
<akhil__> 3.5.8
<akhil__> kde versions
<akhil__> some times adept crashes
<akhil__> sometimes kaffeine also
<annma> so everything crashes
<akhil__> yep..even system crashing often
<matt__> I've had that problem.
<annma> that's bad then
<akhil__> i dont have a very poor system also
<akhil__> dell inspiron 1520, 2.2 ghz processor core duo + 2gb ram
<akhil__> is it because i initially had ubuntu and then added kde later
<akhil__> ubuntu doesn't crash at all
<Dr_willis_> we all know ubuntu is perfect. :)
<akhil__> yep
<Dr_willis_> I have had no issues with a mixed kde+gnome system
<Dr_willis_> and i use them all the time
<akhil__> should i switch to a lightweight desktop like xfce?
<annma_> akhil_: so adept changed when you added kde from ubuntu?
<annma_> you said ubuntu was fine then you added kde and everything crashes even adept
<annma_> seems a bit weird to me
<annma> then I got disconnected and did not see the rest of it
<gtmc> what is the best ircd used in kubuntu?
<llutz> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<gtmc> and is there any irc-server can support ldap Auth?
<gtmc> the most popular?
<darkman> hi
<gtmc> hi
<darkman> anyone got UDF 2.5 working how it should?
<darkman> if yes i got a few questions
<darkman> can't mount Blu-Ray discs...
<darkman> anyone?
<darkman> got the following error ->
<darkman> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<darkman> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<darkman>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<darkman>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<darkman>        dmesg | tail  or so
<darkman> dmesg | tail shows ->
<darkman> [30130.305346] attempt to access beyond end of device
<darkman> [30130.305349] sr0: rw=0, want=65624148, limit=48088832
<darkman> [30130.306292] UDF-fs: Partition marked readonly; forcing readonly mount
<darkman> [30130.306415] udf: udf_read_inode(ino 288) failed !bh
<darkman> [30130.306421] UDF-fs warning (device sr0): udf_load_metadata_file_entries: metadata inode efe not found, will try mirror inode.
<darkman> [30130.306674] attempt to access beyond end of device
<darkman> [30130.306677] sr0: rw=0, want=48108800, limit=48088832
<darkman> [30130.306741] udf: udf_read_inode(ino 12027199) failed !bh
<darkman> [30130.306746] UDF-fs error (device sr0): udf_load_metadata_file_entries: mirror inode efe not found and metadata inode is missing too, exiting...
<darkman> [30130.306749] UDF-fs: error loading MetaData partition map 1
<darkman> any idea on this one?
<emilsedgh> !paste | darkman
<ubotu> darkman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<darkman> sry
<darkman> but anyway....anyone got it working?
<darkman> ...
<darkman> damn
<Dr_willis_> Ive never even seen a blueray drive yet. :)
<darkman> i've an LG GGW-H20L -> reads HD-DVD & Blu-RAy discs...burns blu-ray
<kryptel> giorno
<icewaterman> ok, i am currently upgrading to hardy, whish me luck :)
<kryptel> nessuno??
<kryptel> oltre il bot?
<Angelus> what do you kryptel?
<kryptel> sarve
<Angelus> for italian channel join #ubuntu-it
<kryptel> ho bisogno di creare una specie di web casalingo per trasferire  i file da portatile ad un fisso
<kryptel> e viceversa
<kryptel> non sapete qualche nome oltre
<Angelus> "sudo apt-get install apache2"
<kryptel> a BOA?
<Angelus> you can create a website with that
<kryptel> si volevo qualche cosa di grafico
<Angelus> no
<kryptel> ok  allora mi conviene vsftpd
<Angelus> apache2 = command line
<Angelus> apache2 = http server
<kryptel> e poi per mettere i file?? poichè sono alle prime armi
<Angelus> you will set a directory for the public http. like /home/kryptel/publc_html and put the files there
<Angelus> understood?
<kryptel> ok grazie
<Angelus> no problem :)
<Angelus> kryptel: this can help you
<Angelus> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-42714b7a81f075c4f6024b8e0a36e2fccb11fdbd
<kryptel> ;)
<Angelus> sorry for not typing in italian. but i dont know how to write italian
<Angelus> dough i understand it :p
<Angelus> and speak it
<kryptel> ok tanks
<Angelus> np :0
<Angelus> see ya  peace
 * Angelus gone
<KR-data>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60395/
<KR-data> ups wrong copy
<KR-data> this one
<KR-data> is it safe to interrupt an ldconfig as a part of a system update? It's been working for over 12 hours now
<lanoxxth> where can i configure the auto launch menu that appears when i put a dvd in my drive or plug a usb stick?
<lanoxxth> i set it to always use this setting and now it wont appear anymore
<lanoxxth> anyone?
<lanoxxth> where can i configure the auto launch menu that appears when i put a dvd in my drive or plug a usb stick?
<lanoxxth> i set it to always use this setting and now it wont appear anymore
<luke__> can anyone tell me how to fix the rendering problem in this screenshot?
<luke__> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y69/TheFuzzball/Kubuntu%20Hardy%20problems/snapshot3.png
<neverendingo> lanoxxth: look under kcontrol -> devices (or something like that, don't know the english word) -> media
<the_humble_noob> anyone help with sorting out wifi card?
<the_humble_noob> anyone?
<the_humble_noob> need to connect laptop to PC.
<pkar9741> hi
<spawn57> any of you tried out hardy heron yet?
<emilsedgh> !kde4 > farhad_hf__
<hawkau> Hi all. Looking for some assistance, I have a toshiba Satelite M100 (PSMAAA), trying to get the sound operational
<intelikey> #alsa
<neoset> hi all
<jpatrick> hi neoset
<neoset> can i ask a noob question about installing kubuntu on software nvraid array (raid 0)?
<intelikey> you just did.
<intelikey> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<neoset> with installed XP on the nvraid-can i install kubuntu later on separate partition?
<jpatrick> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<neoset> i found that article, but i would like to know if anyone here did it successfuly?
<intelikey> a larger pool for your poll would be #ubuntu, seeing that installing *buntu is one.
<pronin_an> hi all
<pronin_an> русские есть?
<intelikey> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<neoset> !bg
<ubotu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<hawkau> Require assistance with sounds on a Toshiba Satelite M100 (PSMAAA) - No Sound, I have followed the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto and still its not working. I have asked in #alsa and no response there either. Can any provide an idea of where I should start looking?
<KR-data> how do I make kde archive files in bz2 in stead of gz?
<intelikey> hmm an empty file takes up more space as .tar than as .bz2 and more space as .bz2 than as .gz and more space as .gz than in it's natural state...   interesting.
<KR-data> well usually you wouldn't compress an empty file, so what is that information useful for?
<intelikey> KR-data i've seen many try to compress things that wont compress     (.mp3 for example)
<intelikey> thus of the normal forms mentioned tar -cjf blah.tar.bz2 file.mp3   will enlarge file.mp3 the most.
<KR-data> true
<KR-data> but well the only reason I know for "compressing" (or rather archiving) mp3s is to send for example 20 mp3s in one go in stead of 20 :p
<Jucato> KR-data: right-click -> Compress -> Compress As?
<KR-data> Jucato, I don't have that option :(
<Jucato> in Konqueror
<Jucato> D3lphin is wacked
<RytmenPinnen> how do I install an older package of a program that I allready have?, I'm trying to degrade wine, but the new install program just says a never version is installed and wont let me press install
<KR-data> Jucato, I'll try konqueror, but I agree I'm just too lazy to change the default
<KR-data> but I want it to default to bz2, not just for Archive as
<KR-data> but I see the option is there as desired, now it's just to find how to change the default ;)
<Jucato> D3lphin's Archive as is hardcoded unfortunately (I wrote it)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> sorry.
<KR-data> ok that isn't optimal is that going to change, or?
<Jucato> no sense in changing it imho.... Dolphin in KDE 4 is probably fixed already
<KR-data> well I could check it, though it won't help on the computer I'm using atm
<KR-data> maybe I should change the default file manager to konqueror on my box, where do I change it?
<Jucato> As for Konqueror-Ark using bz2 instead.. hm..
<Jucato> !d3lphin | KR-data
<intelikey> RytmenPinnen --force-downgrade ?
<ubotu> KR-data: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<RytmenPinnen> intelikey: yes, how do I do that?
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: by default, apt-get will always install the latest version of a package that's available from its repositories.
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install package=version
<KR-data> hehe I guess I'm not the first to change that :p
<Jucato> that will install the specific version you want
<intelikey> Jucato what are you doing writing kde apps?  you are the networking Master...      :)))
<RytmenPinnen> aha, k
<RytmenPinnen> but if I already have the package on my desktop and want to install that?
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: what format of the package is on your desktop? and it still might be better to do it using repositories to make sure you get dependencies right
<RytmenPinnen> .deb
<Jucato> (lower versions might require lower versions of repositories)
<Jucato> of dependencies I mean
<Jucato> intelikey: not really an app. it was just a service menu for D3lphin... and I did it to buffer the pain of having D3lphin as the default in Gutsy
<intelikey> <RytmenPinnen> intelikey: yes, how do I do that?  kpkg -i --force-downgrade <file.deb>
<Jucato> kpkg?
<intelikey> dpkg     typo
<intelikey> there is a kpkg too   is there not ?
<Jucato> there's a kpkg I think.. but related to the kernel :)
<intelikey> yeah.
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, well all dependencies should be ok, the thing is it just says: error: "a newer version is allready installed" and the install button is gray. **doesnt like when GUIS are dumbed down to users with an iq of 0.5
 * Jucato still maintains using apt-get and repository versions of the package is cleaner...
<intelikey> you know on a qwerty key board the d and the k are the same key....
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: have you considered how other users feel when GUI expect them to have IQs of 1337?
 * intelikey agrees with Jucato about it being cleaner.
<RytmenPinnen> now its not that, I just find it anoying when the gui doesnt let me downgrade just because there's a newer verison installed
<intelikey> that is that   ^
<intelikey> duh.
<RytmenPinnen> and I did pull the older version of the wine repos so it whould be pretty clean
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: it's a normal behavior. normally apt-get won't let you either. you have to use a special format to "downgrade"
<RytmenPinnen> k, whatever, steams seems to be stable with 9.47
<darx__> hi, where do I set the keyshortcuts of KDE? some shortcuts are conflicting with firefox..
<darx__> :-)
<matt1728> is there a program to open .cbv (chessbase) files on linux?
<ocs_>  hi. is there another utility than Curl for sending http commands?
<intelikey> dpkg/apt/<pick your FE> are writen in a unidirrectional paridigm that all things will be added and newer.   i.e.   no body ever wants to remove or revert.    however the writers did and do realize that the normal is not the rule.  i.e. they did provide for those that disagree with them.
<matt1728> !chessbase
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chessbase - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> matt1728 apt-cache search chess
<matt1728> kk
<intelikey> ocs_ wput ?
<ocs_> thnks intelikey
<Ace2016_> Hi all
<Ace2016_> anyone know a good network-manager front end?
<Ace2016_> apart from knetwork manager which asks me to type my hidden wireless network info each and every time
<intelikey> kde-network-manager  ???
<intelikey> oh.
<Jucato> knetworkmanager is the only KDE networkmanager frontend I know off
<Jucato> you can try looking at kde-apps.org
 * intelikey just uses bash for a network manager...
<Seldaek> howdy, how can I check the current ubuntu version number I run ?
<Jucato> !version | Seldaek
<ubotu> Seldaek: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Ace2016_> i found kwlan but it just errors with ndiswrapper
<Seldaek> thanks:)
<Ace2016_> intelikey: any howtos for that?
<intelikey> Ace2016_ ?
<Ace2016_> nothing works with a hidden wireless connection apart from knetwork manager which forces me to give it the info each and every time
<Ace2016_> how to use network manager from bash sort of thing
<Seldaek> Jucato: and any idea how I can see which alpha/beta I am running?:)
<Seldaek> just trying to figure out if alpha6 has updated to beta1 correctly
<Jucato> Seldaek: I don't think you can. but if you just performed your regular update from alpha6, it will be beta1
<Jucato> you can try asking in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> <Ace2016_> how to use network manager from bash sort of thing <<< not network manager from bash...    as too howto.    i'm wired.   so wifi is outside my knowledge base.    but for wired management simplest setup is just adding the info to /etc/network/interfaces
<Seldaek> I ran update-manager
<Jucato> Seldaek: that would probably be it
<Seldaek> and aptitude doesn't find any update either now so I think it's fine
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions
<nosrednaekim> Ace2016_: if its unencrypted its fairly straightforward
<Ace2016_> nope aes encrypted
<intelikey> what's producing the error ?   is it perl/python/?????  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d37ba3a94
<nosrednaekim> Ace2016_: then that is going to be difficult... read the man page for wpa_supplicant
<Ace2016_> works fine with knetwork manager, just forgets the settings
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: run it with -v
<intelikey> nosrednaekim run what with -v tho ?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim lsb_release -v yelds only the error pasted
<nosrednaekim> hrm... well, try this, run "python fromt he terminal and then run "import site)
<nosrednaekim> "import site"
<nosrednaekim> itworks here, and it seems to have alot of OS related stuff
<intelikey> yeah it's python.
<intelikey> ttyp0 [root@zeos486.~] python
<intelikey> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<Seldaek> how do I switch back to KDE3 from 4?
<intelikey> 'import site' failed; traceback:
<intelikey> ImportError: No module named site
<Jucato> Seldaek: logout, from the login screen, choose KDE from the Session type
<nosredna_ekim> intelikey: sorry...
<nosredna_ekim> intelikey: did do anything?
<Seldaek> Jucato: I installed kubuntu alpha6 with kde4 so I don't have kde3 installed :)
<Jucato> Seldaek: um... so there's nothing you can go back to
<intelikey> ImportError: No module named site
<Seldaek> well I would like to install it and THEN go back:)
<nosredna_ekim> intelikey: makes sense.... lets wee what package thats in
<intelikey> lets wee
<Seldaek> because KDE4 doesn't work fine with nvidia drivers + laptop touchpad + hibernation..
<Seldaek>  I can't get them all to work
<intelikey> i would just disable it but that seems to be hardcoded into /usr/bin/python
<sebr> hm, i have a problem upgrading to hardy
<sebr> with libc6
<Jucato> sebr: #ubuntu+1 please
<sebr> cheers
<intelikey> nosredna_ekim where is the module normally located and i'll just symlink /dev/null to it  ?
<Jucato> Seldaek: install the package "kubuntu-desktop"
<Jucato> that should get you the default Kubuntu KDE3 desktop and setup
<nosredna_ekim> intelikey: actually, lsb_release never calls import site.... only import os
<Seldaek> Jucato: alright thanks
<intelikey> nosredna_ekim it's the idiotic fact that lsb_releace calls python that is the problem.  python call 'import site'
<nosredna_ekim> intelikey: lsb_release is WRITTEN in python
<intelikey>                  ^
<nosredna_ekim> oh..i'm seeing what you are saying. :)
<nosredna_ekim> intelikey: so... make a new python module called site.py and put it somewhere :)
<intelikey> so if i symlink dev/null to   /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages   it should stop that error
<intelikey> actually no.  that won't do it either.
<nosredna_ekim> actually, try linking it to "/usr/lib/python2.4/site.py"
<intelikey> yeah   link null to that.    right   ty
<nosredna_ekim> intelikey: oh wait... that file is provided by python2.4-minimal
<intelikey> doesn't seem to be.
<nosredna_ekim> here on gutsy it is
<nosredna_ekim> thats what dpkg -S says
<intelikey> but i have that package and yet     : > /usr/lib/python2.4/site.py    fixes the error.
<nosredna_ekim> hmm ok...
<intelikey> nosredna_ekim   dpkg -S python2.4-minimal  ?
<intelikey> not -L ?
<intelikey> oh wait l and s are the same key too   just like   k and d are...
<nosredna_ekim> intelikey: dpkg -S /usr/lib/python2.4/site.py
<intelikey> yeah   dpkg -L python2.4-minimal   shows it there too but for some reason that   :> still fixes it...
<Odd-rationale> Can I upgrade via cd to the kumuntu-kde4 beta release? Is the procedure identical to upgradeing to hardy? Thanks!
<nosredna_ekim> Odd-rationale: No, I don't think you can do that, unless you had the kde4 version of gutsy installed
<Odd-rationale> nosredna_ekim: ok
<intelikey> nosredna_ekim another odity the file /etc/python2.4/site.py shows to be supplied by python2.4-minimal doesn't exist either.   the dir is not even there.    (note. thats not a complaint though)
<nosredna_ekim> wow.... wierd.
<intelikey> i think that most likely something else actualy provides those  (or possably provides another version of them) and it was removed on my system/s
<silvio> tach
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<intelikey> shalom BluesKaj
<Odd-rationale> OK I plann to test the beta. But I have 2 3rd party repos - medibuntu and wine. What should I do with these?
<tof> Hi, how to change the keyboard type in a text console?
<BluesKaj> hey intelikey
<benishor> Hello all
<benishor> anybody alive ?
<Trollinator> benishor: what's the point in asking?
<Trollinator> ask your question, and if someone feels like responding, he probably will.
<benishor> I encountered a problem while upgrading from kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04. I got a debconf warning when configuring samba.common . I specified I want to see the differences of the two config files and then I closed the window
<benishor> problem is installing process stalled
<benishor> I have no clue as of how to make it go further
<intelikey> tof maybe dpkg-reconfigure console-data  or  kbd-config
<benishor> the distribution upgrade tool is still there, running, but stalled, expecting for the samba-common package to configure
<benishor> maybe I should try killing usr/bin/ucf process started
<silvio> hi
<benishor> hello silvio
<tof> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> benishor 8.4 is not released yet.   so help is in   #ubuntu+1
<gp> hi
<intelikey> tof welcome
<gp> microphone in any of computer with kubuntu is not working
<gp> on sony viao fsz11s and two other desktops with asus and msi mo
<gp> no microphone no voice chat
<intelikey> benishor just a note there though   if ucf is exiting and killing a config script.   it's the line " readlink -f ***  "   you can remove the set -e   and it should finish...
<gp> guys in my office has to boot to windows to make microphone work
<Seldaek> any reason for the screen to go blank and nothing happening naymore if I do "init 1" ?
<Seldaek> it worked fine before..
<intelikey> Seldaek may be dropping you into an inactive tty   try  alt+left_arrow
<Seldaek> ah, good point, too late though
<gp> we trying kubuntu for a pilot but MICROPHONE doesnot work
<intelikey> Seldaek where ever you were when xorg started it's where you return to when x dies    so could be.
<intelikey> qp if no one in here answers you    try #ubuntu
<Seldaek> intelikey: I'll keep that in mind for the next time :)
<intelikey> qp sound is not kde specific.
<gp> ubuntu guys are bigger  geeks than kubuntu ;-)
<jussio1> gp: you made sure everything is turned up/not muted?
<intelikey> jsut more of them gp
<gp> i checked with alsamixer
<jussi01> gp: which sound card?
<intelikey> gp also check in the app being used.
<gp> can someone pl tell me in kde mixer how do we kno if input is enable
<Seldaek> is there any way to enforce X11 to rebuild its conf file from scratch?
<benishor> sudo kill [pid] yields : sudo: unable to resolve host omega .. is there a way I can kill a process during the upgrade ?
<gp> is red and when i click turns redder
<Seldaek> between my changes and nvidia-xconfig's changes.. it's kinda ruined it seems
<intelikey> Seldaek dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seldaek> thanks:)
<gp> intelikey: its hda intel
<intelikey> benishor sudo is broken there.   ummm that error is a simple var not set   but i don't recall which.
<intelikey> gp ah yes.   as they say "good luck / tre bon chance"
<gp> intel hda is not supported in ubuntu ?
<intelikey> not well supported in linux
<gp> damn
<intelikey> gp there are many postings on the wiki/forums
<Dragnslcr> My Intel sound chipset works fine
<Seldaek> intelikey: sorry but.. now that's it has a fresh config, how do I start it ? init 2 doesn't seem to work
<gp> i can hear the output /but microphone is not working
<Dragnslcr> Though I haven't tried microphone input
<intelikey> Dragnslcr which hda ?
<Seldaek> oh, init 1 did, now I guess I can init 2 again
<Dragnslcr> nVidia MCP55
<intelikey> BAH!  i lost a computer.     well that's one perspective, another might be i gained another (now unused) minitor/keyboard/mouse/speakers ...
<Seldaek> okay
<Seldaek> I managed to destroy it I think
<Seldaek> :p
<thewhitepelican> where can I get help with hardy?
<Seldaek> it froze on boot with kdm-kde4 (I installed kde3 to stop using 4..) so I removed that package and now it doesn't boot at all
<intelikey> #ubuntu+1
<Seldaek> well it boots but in command mode
<intelikey> doesn't boot ?
<intelikey> yeah.  ok.
<intelikey> sounds like you may not have any ?dm installed
<Seldaek> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/*lotssa junk*
<Seldaek> kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot
<Seldaek> then I get the login prompt :)
<intelikey> yeah that's normal.    again  sounds like you may not have any ?dm installed
<Seldaek> yup
<galorin> That sounds normal for no kdm.  Probably got nuled when you removed kde4
<galorin> nuked rather
<intelikey> so install gdm   :)))
<thewhitepelican> bite your tiongue
<thewhitepelican> tongue*
<Seldaek> intelikey: is it ht edefault kde3 one ?
 * intelikey does not sujest kdm.   it writes in /root
<Seldaek> the*
<intelikey> and gdm works just as well as kdm
<Seldaek> well anyway I'll try it
<Seldaek> it's not as if I had anything to lose at this point :p
<ololo> =)
<intelikey> xdm works but may not support all the functions of [g,k]dm
 * intelikey also finds gdm easier to configure by hand than kdm
<galorin> there's also ldm and sdm if you want to get picky
<Seldaek> well I have no clue what is the purpose of these *dm
<intelikey> or just use twm  :)
<Seldaek> so I'll trust you :p
<intelikey> Seldaek it the graphical login app.
<intelikey> *display manager
<Seldaek> as long as it boots me into kde3 with nvidia support I'm happy :)
<intelikey> the nvidia support is handled by xorg not the dm   but yeah
<Seldaek> well yeah but it's when I played with xorg that it ruined everything
<Seldaek> it was the start of it all at least
<thewhitepelican> I have a question about running kubuntu in virtual box, but it isn't a virtual box question but a kubuntu question
<intelikey> ok i need to scram.
<intelikey> lateronfloks
<benishor> intelikey : is there *any* way I could get a root bash ?
<trappist> benishor: sudo su -
<benishor> sudo fails on me
<benishor> sudo: unable to resolve host omega
<benishor> I am during a version upgrade
<mjaime> hello
<trappist> benishor: you're going to have to boot into single user mode (recovery mode) and fix your /etc/hosts
<mjaime> alguien ha instalado la version 8.04
<trappist> benishor: that drops you to a root shell without logging in
<jpatrick> !es | mjaime
<ubotu> mjaime: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jpatrick> !hardy > mjaime
<trappist> oh, hardy.  yep, #ubuntu+1
<Seldaek> ah, it has booted.
<mjaime> has somebody install kubuntu 8.04?
<dreadknot> ummm..
<thewhitepelican> you mean hardy?
<thewhitepelican> it's still alpha
<mjaime> yes
<mjaime> yes it's alpha
<thewhitepelican> i have under virtual box
<dreadknot> can somebody help e
<thewhitepelican> don't ask for help, jut ask your question
<mjaime> with kde4 or kde3
<thewhitepelican> kde3
<mjaime> the kde4 is unstable? no?
<thewhitepelican> kde 4 is still a beta as far as I'm concerned
<trappist> !ask | dreadknot
<ubotu> dreadknot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thewhitepelican> quite unstable
<mjaime> thank
<mjaime> I'll install it with kd3 bye
<thewhitepelican> good luck
<thewhitepelican> just remember, it's going to be unstable
<jhutchins_wk> I haven't heard about any stability problems with KDE4, just lack of applications and usability.
<thewhitepelican> it's an alpha
<trappist> kde4 isn't alpha.  it's released.
<Seldaek> trappist: didn't work out so well for me:)
<thewhitepelican> harsy is an alpha
<thewhitepelican> hardy*
<Seldaek> might have been my fault though I admit
<trappist> Seldaek: yeah I don't care for it yet either
<thewhitepelican> kde 4, as it now stands, was never meant for general release
<thewhitepelican> that comes with 4.1
<Jucato> thewhitepelican: it's meant for general release, just not for general, regular, KDE 3.5-like usage
<thewhitepelican> what's the difference, Jucato ?
<jussio1> ahem...
<Jucato> thewhitepelican: it's a general release that's meant for 1. technology preview and 2. testing. it's not meant to replace KDE 3.5 just yet
 * Jucato goes now
<thewhitepelican> that was my whole point. you're getting into semantics
<BluesKaj> interesting how some ppl think alpha/beta means no probs expected ...pretty demanding attitude :)
<trappist> thewhitepelican: semantics are important.  release vs. usage is an important distinction.
<thewhitepelican> hmmm
<jussio1> Lets keep the kde4 discussion in #kubuntu-kde4. thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: Google doesn't help with that
<Jucato> anyway... it's kinda offtopic for this channel so...
<trappist> +1
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, sometimes i wish someone would type the MOTD in caps ...whaddya want for free ? !  :)
<bin4ry> hey together
<bin4ry> whenever i try to fetch my mails with thunderbird (over ssl) i get a security warning, that i want to establish a connection with server xy but the certificate belongs to server yz. So everytime i want to fetch mail i have toclick-ok the dialoge. How can i import the certificate, so there's no noisy dialoge any more
<bin4ry> ?
<psy> About 5 weeks ago I lost my wireless and audio devices. No one could help me redetect the hardware so I gave up on Kubuntu for a while hoping eventually an update would fix it. I tried again just now but no joy :(
<jhutchins_wk> psy: The new audio chipsets and some of the wireless drivers are in a state of change right now, might work on some distros and not on others.
<jhutchins_wk> psy: You could allways fall back to the earlier drivers that were working
<psy> kubuntu can't even detect the devices at the moment
<berg> buenos dias
<jpatrick> !es | berg
<ubotu> berg: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<psy> they were working fine in January and suddeny disappeared after an update
<rainer> hama m 930 under linux
<berg> yes
<berg> é tu péba
<benishor> how can I restart the 8.04 upgrade process ? my upgrade process broke because of a silly mistake and I had to reboot. Now the ugprade tool starts and while "preparing upgrade" it just disappears off the screen
<nosrednaekim> benishor: run, from the command line "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<benishor> thank you. dpkg was interrupted
<nosrednaekim> database is locked?
<benishor> no, it works. it continues with the dist-upgrade
<mazeura> I just recently installed Kubuntu with the help of one of my friends (he's a wiz at Linux, and I wouldn't as much done without his help) and he had to go back ot his dorm to sleep before he was able to help me install my video driver on my laptop.  I have a nVidia 8800M GTX in my laptop, and absolutely clueless on what driver to get for the card.  Any help would be appreciated.
<smurfslover> mazeura: don't you have an icon in the systray which tells you there's a proprietary driver available
<smurfslover> if you don't have it  you probably just need to install nvidia-glx-new
<Seb> hi fellows
<Seb> after dist-upgrading from gutsy to hardy, I can't seem to enter the administrator mode in kde, any idea why that could be ? It doesn't even ask for my password anymore, just says "please wait", and then comes back to regular-mode...
<Jucato> mazeura: or see Sysetem Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<Jucato> Seb: #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions. thanks
<Seb> i see
<psy> jhutchins_wk: I tried lsmod and modprobe and the devices are just not there
<jhutchins_wk> psy: Meaning only that the drivers aren't loaded.
<jhutchins_wk> psy: lspci should show them.
<mazeura> "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"  I remember my friend saying something along the lines of how Vesa only supports 2-D games, and that's what he has it set at currently.
<jhutchins_wk> !nvidia | mazeura
<ubotu> mazeura: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<akhil_> unable to access some drives
<akhil_> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000
<akhil_> how can i fix that?
<psy> jhutchins_wk: ok thanks, I can see them in that list. How can I force Kubuntu to load some drivers for them?
<lg188_> hey who got some VB2005 knowledge ??
<jhutchins_wk> psy: Well, you'll need to find out what drivers they need, then list them in the modprobe.conf file (I'm not certain right now exactly which file, the header will tell you).  Usually you do something like make an alias for the driver in modprobe.conf.
<lg188_> VB2005 Knowledge ??? anyone ?
<jpatrick> lg188_: hmm, don't think many of us here do VB :)
<lg188_> jpatrick: kk do uou know some of it ?
<lg188_> jpatrick: you*
<jpatrick> lg188_: no, do it at school, don't like it much
<lg188_> jpatrick: oww kk then nice to meet you ^^
<jpatrick> lg188_: maybe #vb.net can help?
<lg188_> kk will try
<jpatrick> lg188_: likewise to you :)
<mazeura_> Ok, I went to the restricted drivers and nothing is showing up.  I looked at the guide that you linked me to and that did not help either.  Does this have to deal with how he set up the graphic driver with something called "vesa"?
<psy> jhutchins_wk: thanks, I'll see what I can figure out. So far I think the drivers in question are called ipw3945 and snd_hda_intel
<jussio1> psy: Sorry, i missed your issue. care to repeat it?
<jussio1> mazeura: IIRC the 8800gt is not yet supported in the ubuntu repositories. you need to grab the driver from nvidia, but Im not _certain_ of this.
<psy> jussio1: I'm trying to get Kubuntu to install some drivers for my wireless and audio devices, which used to work fine before an update I did early on in the year
<BluesKaj> mazeura, check in kmenu/system settings/advanced/ , for restricted drivers
<mazeura_> nothing shows up.
<jussio1> psy: intel hda sound?
<psy> jussio1: yeah, but most critical is getting wireless working
<BluesKaj> mazeura , nothing shows up , where ?
<jussio1> !intelhda | psy
<ubotu> psy: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussio1> psy: its a well know bug in gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> mazeura, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<mazeura_> 7.1
<mazeura_> I am in the Restricted Divers and there is nothing inside of the window with the columns
<psy> I'm not super fussed about getting the sound working, people have told me it can't be done without lots of messing about, however it did work almost perfectly when I first installed Gutsy
<psy> ubotu: thanks, I'll check out that link
<jussio1> psy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy
<jussio1> !bot | psy
<ubotu> psy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> mazeura_, then you must DL and install the proper linux driver from the nVidia driver support site
<psy> jussio1: cheers
<jussio1> psy: :)
<mazeura_> And one more question:  The 7.1 is a 32 or 64 bit OS?
<psy> bye and thanks again!
<jussio1> mazeura_: both, depending which version you installed
<siofwolves> when i try to logout/reboot/shutdown kubuntu it crashes to a black screen, it will never logout to the login screen. i can switch users/start new sessions ok.
<BluesKaj> mazeura_, in the konsole , ' lsb_release -a '
<siofwolves> i'me using kde 3.5 on gutsy
<flipstar> lsb_release -a doesnt show if 32 or 64bit version..
<BluesKaj> oops
<mkargar> i have one prblem in kubuntu 7.10!i was installed kubuntu on my system(athlon 64bit),since of installed kubuntu and then selected kubuntu in grub page,all script font in boot is very large!how to changing scrip font in boot?
<mazeura_> all it says is 'no lsb modules are available'  Then tells me about the Distributor ID, Description, Release, and Codename. (Ubuntu, Ubuntu 7.1, 7.1, gutsy)
<jussio1> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<mkargar> mkargar@musa:~$ lsb_release -a
<jussio1> hmm
<mkargar> No LSB modules are available.
<mkargar> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<mkargar> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<mkargar> Release:        7.10
<mkargar> Codename:       gutsy
<jussio1> !paste | mkargar
<ubotu> mkargar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mkargar> excusme!!
<jussio1> mkargar: jut remember, anything over 3 lines, use the pastebin :)
<mazeura_> how do I make a !shell?
<mkargar> ok brother!
<jussio1> maz shell is the command prompt :)
<mkargar> please reading and helpping me!http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60416/
<mazeura_> *hand to face*
<mazeura_> Ok, so after typing the 'lsb_release -a'  and it gave me:
<mazeura_> No LSB modules are available.
<mazeura_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<mazeura_> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<mazeura_> Release:        7.10
<mazeura_> Codename:       gutsy
<kaan> hey guys
<kaan> quick question: Is there a way to switch desktops using a keyboard shortcut?
<BluesKaj> mazeura_, look in the kmenu/system for Konsole - Terminal program
<mazeura_> @ kaan:  I thought you could with ctrl+F#  where F# is what desktop you want to go go.
<kaan> ugh no doesn't work :(
<kaan> nobody knows?
<mazeura_> @BluesKaj:  I have it opened right now.
<mkargar> dear fiends,ho to resize script font in boot?
<kaan> oh nice there is a way to switch desktops when the mouse wheel is over the desktop background
<kaan> but keyboard?
<BluesKaj> mazeura_, type or copy and paste , uname -m in the terminal
<jussio1> Kaevik: on compiz?
<jussio1> kaan: ^
<mazeura_> x86_64  so I assume its the 32 bit OS then, correct?
<mazeura_> or is it using the x86 architecture in teh 64 bit OS?
<mazeura_> the*
<kaan> oh yea i was just googling it and there is such thing as compiz thnx i'll try that out
<BluesKaj> mazeura_, what architecture is the laptop itself ?
<mkargar>  i have one prblem in kubuntu 7.10!i was installed kubuntu on my system(athlon 64bit),since of installed kubuntu and then selected kubuntu in grub page,all script font in boot is very large!how to changing scrip font in boot?
<jussio1> !repeat |  mkargar
<ubotu> mkargar: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<jhutchins_wk> mkargar: use the vga= setting in the boot menu.
<mazeura_> the laptop has a Core 2 Extreme, which if I remember corerctly is a 64-bit processor.
<mkargar> how to i using vga=setting in boot menu?
<BluesKaj> mazeura_, alt + F2, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list , there you will see repositories addresses starting with "deb" , if these are listed as 64bit then that's what you're running
<kaan> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rothchild> hi all, how do I get my pics to preview in showfoto easily so that I can fit to screen, rotate and skip through all the pics in a folder but without having to open digikam or showfoto first? (ie click on image and have showfoto open the whole folder the picture is in)
<kaan> I love you Ubotu
<kaan> lol
<BluesKaj> for those who would like a list of shell commands and what they mean : http://www.linuxguide.it/commands_list.php?Choose_Language:English
<rothchild> I'm sure it used to do it as a default behaviour
<mazeura_> um I'm looking at the sources.list and looking at the lines that begin with 'deb' and not sure what to be looking for.
<mkargar> Dear Blueskaj:how to using vga=setting in boot menu?
<nosrednaekim> mazeura_: what are you trying to do? remove a repository?
<mazeura_> look to see if I have the 32 or 64 bit OS.
<mazeura_> because I can not remember.
<mazeura_> looking*
<nosrednaekim> mazeura_: ah, its not going to be in there
<nosrednaekim> mazeura_: run "uname -a"
<mazeura_> x86_64
<nosrednaekim> 64 bit then
<mazeura_> thanks
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I told mazeura_ to make sure by checking the deb addresses in the sources.list
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: the sources.list doesn't have that.... the real link is generated from your architexture or something.
<BluesKaj> the sources.list would tell him if he was using 64 bit app sources ...kind of an indicator , don't you think ?
<nosrednaekim> the sources.list doesn't tell you that.
<nosrednaekim> for instance: deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive/ gutsy universe
<nosrednaekim> id one of my deb lines and I have amd64
<BluesKaj> funny , when i ran 64 bit most of the repos showed 64bit sources
<amiralul> hello. I was trying to select nvidia propietary driver from the Administrator section on Hardware/monitor window, but the radio buttons are grey
<nick_> how to download cedega from terminal ?
<amiralul> any ideea on how I install the prop. driver in a more Kubuntu-way?
<nosrednaekim> amiralul: system settings->advanced->restricted drivers
<amiralul> it's weird, but I don't have restricted drivers under system setting / advanced
<amiralul> using 8.04 beta
<nosrednaekim> amiralul: are you on fiesty?
<nosrednaekim> oh... go to #ubuntu+1 please ...
<amiralul> ok, thanks
<nick_> how to download cedega from terminal ?
<nosrednaekim> amiralul: you could also try running kdesudo jockey-kde
<amiralul> nosrednaekim: I did. I click on Enable, then in Close. If I run the jockey-kde again, the checkbox is not checked
<nick_> no one know hot to get cedega
<Jucato> !cedega |  nick_
<ubotu> nick_: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<nick_> thnaks
<draik> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<mp_> hi all., Ive installed kubuntu w KDE4 using the Wubi which means that my Windows partition should be accessible from Kubuntu I suppose.. But I cant find it, where would it be located_
<mp_> sry, didnt read topic. Im moving
<Regital_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<savetheWorld> Anyone know when Kubuntu Hardy is coming out?
<NickPresta> savetheWorld, april 21st, I believe
<NickPresta> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<savetheWorld> NickPresta: many thanks!
<NickPresta> April 24th, actually
<savetheWorld> 4, 1 , - its all 1's and 0's anyway... :-)
<savetheWorld> NickPresta: hmm - I notice that doesnt say Kubuntu.   Will there be a KDE version ?
<NickPresta> savetheWorld, Kubuntu and Ubuntu (and I believe Xubuntu) will all be released together
<savetheWorld> yay!
<infbliss> is the hibernate problem fixed in Hardy yet
<savetheWorld> (die hard KDE preferer. :-) )
<NickPresta> infbliss, no idea. Which hibernate problem?
<NickPresta> infbliss, you may get a better response in #ubuntu+1
<infbliss> NickPresta: actually hibernate/suspend was non-functional on Gutsy (for a wide range of hardware) while it worked flawlessly on previous releases
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> is there any life out there?
<nosrednaekim> sure
<ubuntu> incredible
<ubuntu> what do you just talk about in here
<nick_> someone can help me whit cedega plz
<nosrednaekim> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<wad> So, guys. Where can I find a document that shows pros and cons between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<ubuntu> im thinking about changing my desktop over to kubuntu, im using pclos 2007 right now and it doesn't compare
<Bauldrick> what can i use to rip ps2 game to iso ( or is it a command dd ....??)
<wad> We're trying to decide on one or the other right now.
<claudiu> anyone knows how I can set ALT+SHIFT or CTRL+SHIFT to change my keyboard layout?
<nosrednaekim> wad: the only way if to try both and see which you like better
<nosrednaekim> you can install kubuntu-dekstop from within ubuntu easily
<wad> nosrednaekim, yeah, I am.
<wad> I'm using Kubuntu right now. KDE seems much nicer than Gnome.
<ubuntu> wad: i haven't found anything on the net that outlines the pro's con's of each, i would start with the kubuntu and ubuntu websites, they have lots of great info and FAQ's to aid you in your decision. also see wikipedia as there might be some good information in there
<wad> thansk
<wad> I found this:
<wad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1148219&postcount=17
<ubuntu> wad: im using kubuntu as of right now and i really like it, detects most of my hardware and its one of the nicest OOB distros i've seen yet
<claudiu> anyone knows how I can set ALT+SHIFT or CTRL+SHIFT to change my keyboard layout?
<rtx> hello guys! I have just istalled kububtu on my laptop and i am having proplems getting kaffeine to play avis
<KalEl> le
<KalEl> sorry... "/j #goog" is on the main window, "le\n" came here in xchat
<rtx> could anyone help me set up kaffeine to play avis?
<nosrednaekim> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rtx> also does anyone know where to go in order to learn more about linux in nyc?
<nick_> why i not see how mutch agp and the name of my grafique card ?
<nick_> ion kubuntu
<ubuntu> rtx:
<ubuntu> > Now start kaffeine.  Go to Settings -> Engines and select Kaffeine.
<ubuntu> > This should fix the avi stuff, mostly.  I find that avi and wmv files
<ubuntu> > are sometimes a little flaky under Linux.  Damned proprietary
<ubuntu> > mishmosh.
<ubuntu> sorry m8, wrong text
<nosrednaekim> rtx: there should be a New york Lunix users group or Loco.... if not, you can come to the NJ loco (where I am) we have an IRC channel at #ubuntu-us-nj
<ubuntu> rtx: http://www.nylxs.com/announce.html
<jhutchins_wk> claudiu: Hotkeys setting in kcontrol.
<nick_> no one can help me :(
<ubuntu> nick: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Dragnslcr> nick_- lspci will probably show it
<rtx> ubuntu: i went to engine and clicked on kaffeine but an avi of into the wild only shows a blank screen with no sound as the play bar progresses
<intExDK> In Gnome, you can select your default mixer track relatively easy in System Settings. Is there anyway to do the same in KDE? My main volume doesn't control the right mixer track... Anyone?
<nosrednaekim> intExDK: yes, right click on the kmix icon, a nd choose "select master channel"
<ubuntu> rtx: most likely a codec issue
<ubuntu> rtx: google kaffeine codecs
<intExDK> Thank you... I found it and choose the Microphone channel, which is the one controlling my volume, but still the same. The master volume doesn't control anything.
<eduar> hola
<intExDK> It's also strange, 'cause both the "PCM" channel and the "Headphone" channel can control my volume...
<ubuntu> intexdk: are you getting low volume?
<eduar> not speak spanis
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<eduar> ok gracias
<nicholas_> My friends! I would like to update my BIOS on my Pavilion dv6426us, though the WinFlash program is for Windows (typical.. :\), is it safe to use wine with it? Or is there an alternative? If so, waht is it?
<intExDK> No... The volume is fine. I just can't control it with the keyboard shortcuts on my laptop 'cause it's controlling the master volume which isn't the right one.
<intExDK> Be right back...
<intExDK> quit
<BunnyRevolution> i just tanked my kubuntu install because i chose the wrong vid.  how do i fix?
<nosrednaekim> nicholas_: usually, there is a DOS floppy boot utility
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: excuse me? what does that mean? :P
<sourcemaker> I have a problem with kde... all shortcuts do not work now..
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: Oh! And I have no floppy drive. :P
<sourcemaker> ALT+F2... and so on
<nosrednaekim> BunnyRevolution: boot into recovery mode and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<sourcemaker> what's wrong... I can work without shortcuts !!!! ;-)
<nosrednaekim> sourcemaker: are you running compiz?
<sourcemaker> no
<sourcemaker> all is standard
<sourcemaker> no update installed...
<rtx> ubuntu: i have been trying to install the codecs and even tried to intall mplayer, but the thing is when it asks me to type command lines i have no idea what i am touching. is phyton the language on the terminal? what is the difference between the ubuntu and kubuntu terminals? is there anywhere i could go to have a basic grasp of theese concepts?
<sourcemaker> maybe a reboot solves the problem... but I will not reboot my system now
<ubuntu> rtx: http://www.linuxcommand.org/ <--- this is a good place to start learning the terminal
<rtx> ubuntu: thanx
<Stilo``> Hi! Is there a plugin for pidgin which can show my online buddies on the desktop?
<yao_ziyua1> i typed "kdesu dolphin" and then deleted a directory in this dolphin and then empied the Trash. i wonder if root and my normal user account share the same Trash. and if not, how do i empty root's Trash?
<ubuntu> rtx: sorry I couldn't be of more help
<yao_ziyua1> i see now
<yao_ziyua1> root's Trash is in root's Dolphin
<ubuntu> rtx: I gaurantee it's a codec issue
<ubuntu> rtx: i have found kaffeine to be the best all-in-one vid player for linux yet. to my exp.
<nosrednaekim> Stilo``: like the one for kopete? not that I know of
<Stilo``> yes like that for kopete.. hm okay
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: What did you say I could do to upgrade my BIOS?
<nosrednaekim> nicholas_: use a DOS boot floppy or install windows <_<
<rtx> ubuntu:well i openned the command site. it seems its gonna be more help than you suppose. time to stop looking at the pictures ;)
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: ew, install Windows.. XD How do I make this boot floppy? Actually, I could easily make a boot disc instead, correct?
<ubuntu> rtx: its really not that bad once you get a few pages into it
<ubuntu> just TRY all the examples they have and you'll learn fast
<Hamra> hi, can i do a clean install from the alternate cd? or it just upgrades?
<nosrednaekim> you'd have to read the instructions for your BIOS.
<nosrednaekim> Hamra: yes, you can do a clean install
<Hamra> thnx
<myrtille> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: So how would I create a DOS boot disc? And how would I use it to upgrade the BIOS?
<nosrednaekim> nicholas_: like I said, it depends on your BIOS, you need to go read the manufactorers web page
<BunnyRevolution> nosrednaekim: heh, kubuntu hardy has a menu option for fixing x in recovery mode
<BunnyRevolution> kubuntu rules !
<nosrednaekim> BunnyRevolution: awesome :)
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-58112-1&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3439463&os=2093&lang=en  <- That is the best thing I can find on the website
<nosrednaekim> nicholas_: ouch... are you having this problem?
<jhutchins_wk> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: This problem being?
<nosrednaekim> nicholas_: well... acually, any problem
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: Oh, no power manager can ever sense how much battery I have left
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: They all assume 0%
<nosrednaekim> nicholas_: that probably will not be fixed with a BIOS upgrade
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: What will fix it? This began very suddenly, I just booted up into openSUSE one day, and it said 0%.
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: I tried with Slax, Kubuntu, and Debian, all said '0%'
<nosrednaekim> it didn't always do that?
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: Correct :)
<|unimatrix|> !prefetch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prefetch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: Though, I have an embarrasingly stupid habit, if my computer hangs and I have no other way to get otu, I would sometimes pop out the battery... >.<
<nosrednaekim> nicholas_: yeah.... maybe you damaged your batter that way <_<
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: damn..
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: Solution: Get new battery? D:
<nosrednaekim> you could try it... two batteries are always nice anyway :)
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: awww, ah well, my battery was always very weak. :P
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: I have a 1-year warranty on this laptop, could I simply send in for a replacement battery?
<nosrednaekim> not sure what HP's policy is on laptops without windows still installed. they have no way of knowing if its a Linux problem or a hardware problem
<Noq^> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nicholas_> nosrednaekim: My mother has the exact same laptop, I am goign to try turning on this laptop using her battery, does that sound safe?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... sounds ok
<Blissex> nicholas_: laptop batteries are often compatible. Even more so if it is the same model.
<nicholas_> yaykthx.
<flipstar> is there a plugin/addon/program to keep firefox in memory? like opera does
<Agent_bob> well i found out why the new kernel diesn't recognize the usb stick.    seem sd_mod is not inserted automaticly with the new kernel...   maybe a depmod issue ?
<Agent_bob> keep a ram leaking bug in ram ???
<flipstar> err yes
<flipstar> to avoid the long startup time
 * Agent_bob has visions of OOMK fireworks...
<Agent_bob> hmmm kde Q   ctrl+alt+esc and click desktop    what did i kill ?
<alucardromero> Anybody using Kubuntu-KDE4 Alpha 6?
<jessica> how do i downgrade from hardy to gutsy
<jessica> i dont need to but it would be useful to know if i do as i dont know if hardware will work
<flipstar> Agent_bob: if you care.. alltray was the solution :)
<Kejk_PL> jessica: it is not easy, you will have to read something about deb pinning: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Debian/downgrade.html
<slow-motion> hi
<vistakiller> hi
<jessica> ok thanks
<nick_> i can upgrade my kde 3 to kde 4 ?
<Kejk_PL> nick_: you can install kde4 separately of kde3
<nick_> i know but 4 gigabyte its to mutch
<jckffyi> I'm trying to boost preformance a bit, and I've been doing some googleing and learned about hdparm, but I cannot find a good guide, and I don't want to mess anything up, the man page is only moderately helpful, does anyone know of a good guide to hdparm?
<Kejk_PL> nick_: just install kde4 package
<nick_> do he have a live cd for kde 4
<Kejk_PL> */packages
<nick_> where ?
<Kejk_PL> just chose them from synaptic
<flipstar> jckffyi: since you probably run 7.10 dma is enabled by default.. better check man tune2fs
<nick_> ok thnaks
<flipstar> in gutsy you have to add repos for kde4
<Kejk_PL> nick_: rigt, check kubuntu.org
<jckffyi> tune2fs seems to be file system params, I really am trying to optimize disk I/O, also my disk is mixed with ext and ntfs
<patrice> hi
<flipstar> right tune2fs probably works only on ext3
<patrice> hello everybody
<flipstar> hi patrice
<patrice> hi flipstar
<patrice> i am a new kubuntu user
<patrice> and i have no sound
<patrice> how to configure it?
<flipstar> patrice: do you have an intel hd audio card ?
<patrice> i don'tknow...
<patrice> its a new laptop
<Daisuke_Ido> this is the #1 problem i see users having.  #2 is probably the hal error when mounting...
<patrice> toshiba
<Daisuke_Ido> yep, you've got an intel hd then
<Daisuke_Ido> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<patrice> so you know my problem?
<patrice> ok
<patrice> thanks
<kjava> hello
<mazeura_> Ok, nVidia does not list my graphics card on their download driver's page.  I have a 8800M GTX, and they just list the 8700M GT on their site.  I have a Windows driver CD that has the driver for the card, but I don't think that I can use that, can I?
<benpicco_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Daisuke_Ido> no you cannot
<Daisuke_Ido> you should use the restricted driver manager
<Daisuke_Ido> system settings > advanced
<p-f> what would be a likely cause of standby behaving in the following way? If I press fn+standby, my laptop (dell 640m inspiron) goes to sleep properly, but upon reopening the lid, it boots back up from scratch as though I had completely shut it down.
<mazeura_> That was already suggested and the column window that is in that section is empty.  It tells me that there are no proprietary drivers in use on this system.  My friend helped me set this up and he had set graphic driver to I think vesa, I think that's the right name at least.
<mazeura_> And when I tell it to run in Adminisrator Mode it tells me "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<flipstar> mazeura_: you gpu is supported by 169.12 see http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<mazeura_> so I don't need to install anything onto my computer then?
<benpicco_> mazeura_: which gpu do you use?
<mazeura_> 8800M GTX
<benpicco_> mazeura_: you might need the driver right from nvidia.com
<benpicco_> might be not supported by the driver in the repos yet
<flipstar> the drivers in the repos are 169.12 afaik
<nosrednaekim> the driver for that is nvidia-glx-new... it is int he fiesty and gutsy repositories
<madurey> hello?
<nosrednaekim> hello madurey
<madurey> hi, i got a question abt kubntu
<mazeura_> Um, so I need to do 'sudo apt-get instal nvidia-glx-new'?
<benpicco_> madurey: then ask it
<flipstar> mazeura_: better use the driver provided by nvidia
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: not so....
<madurey> ok so i had ubuntu and it kept sho
<madurey> showing me to start in safe graphics mode
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: nvidia-glx-new is Version 100.14.19
<mazeura_> On nVidia's site they do not list the 8800M GTX.  They only list the 8700M GT, they do have the 8800 GTX for the desktop however.
<benpicco_> mazeura_: the driver is quiet generic anyway
<flipstar> mazeura_: again..your gpu is supported see http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html for details
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: hrm... k.. i'm no expert in Nvidia's, but I though all the 8xxx were the same
<flipstar> yeah..there probably are
<mazeura_> so I should be able to download the 8700M GTX driver and it will work?
<benpicco_> madurey: there is prophaly something wrong with your xorg.conf
<madurey> oh
<madurey> how do i fix that
<benpicco_> madurey: paste it,, it's located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<benpicco_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flipstar> mazeura_: the nvidia driver is called 169.12 see http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.12.html
<madurey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60442/
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any Kubuntu themes which are not Beryl/emerald nor compiz which would enable be to have a Vista-like desktop with multiple desktops on one screen?
<kuil> evening all
<nosrednaekim> Nutzebahn: those aren't themes, they are window managers
<kuil> anyone here updated to hardy and has solved the problem with the iwl3945 wifi network module?
<benpicco_> madurey: so you have installed the restricted nvidia driver?
<madurey> yep
<madurey> its fine for kubuntu
<madurey> but ubuntu
<madurey> had this problem
<madurey> it would work fine for a day or two
<BluDog_Anchorite> do i have to recompile the kernel in order to remove useless modules ?
<madurey> then on some startups
<madurey> it would say, need to start in safe graphics modde
<benpicco_> madurey: it works if you use kde but does not if you switch to gnome? oO
<madurey> yeah
<madurey> weird eh
<madurey> lol
<[B00]> hehehe i had that prob with 2 diff desktops just would'nt even run as live cd in feisty
<madurey> oh
<flipstar> BluDog_Anchorite: you can unload modules via modprobe -r <module>
<BluDog_Anchorite> but will they reload on next reboot ?
<madurey> hey has anyone tried the hardy heron alpha?
<[B00]> kubuntu has worked no probs :/
<kuil> madurey: I am on beta since a couple of hours
<[B00]> yeah i got it running on a desktop
<mazeura_> so which "how to" install the 169.2 nVidia driver package do I use?
<mazeura_> openSUSE 10.3-IA32
<mazeura_>  openSUSE 10.3-AMD64
<mazeura_>  openSUSE 10.2-IA32
<mazeura_>  openSUSE 10.2-AMD64
<mazeura_>  SUSE LINUX 10.1-IA32 / SLES10-IA32 / SLED10-IA32
<mazeura_>  SUSE LINUX 10.1-AMD64 / SLES10-AMD64 / SLED10-AMD64
<madurey> kuil: how you do you like it?
<benpicco_> heck!
<benpicco_> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mazeura_> thanks
<flipstar> BluDog_Anchorite: yes..you might want to blacklist them for permanently
<kuil> madurey: well .. so far it looks really nice.. but I have a problem with my wifi card
<madurey> ooh
<kuil> and since i am on a laptop.. that kind of makes things .. not so nice :(
<madurey> maybe its cuz of beta?
<madurey> yeah
<kuil> itwas reported as a bug in kernel 24-12
<madurey> im using a laptop too
<madurey> oh
<kuil> it should work in 24-5
<kuil> but I don't know how to downgrade (yet)
<madurey> oo
<ahmos> hi ,is there any way to make copying file process faster?
<kuil> its only for iwl3945 driver
<madurey> i just installed kubun7.10
<kuil> (it used to be ipw3945.. that one worked)
<BluDog_Anchorite> for example, i dont need the sony_acpi or ppc_apci, usb, or anything sound related.  its a headless server
<nosrednaekim> ahmos: get a faster disc
<kuil> madurey: and? what do you think of it?
<BluDog_Anchorite> and i want to remove all those kernel mods
<madurey> kuil: well i liked ubuntu i think ill like this too
<madurey> i havent really played with this yet
<madurey> has anyone used the mac4lin thing?
<kuil> ah.. I am curious about the compiz things they have added to hardy
<madurey> oh yeah
<madurey> that should be nice
<kuil> so.. looking into that (after downgrading my kernel)
<kuil> I hope it will :)
<madurey> lol
<ahmos> no i have sata disks but this process in windows vista more fast than here
<madurey> is it possible to upgrade hardy through update
<ahmos> and i'm tring to compeletly leave windows :)
<kuil> madurey: it is
<kuil> on the kubuntu.org website.. there is a howto
<kuil> if you go to the 'hardy beta released' page
<madurey> ok noob question :wheres  the update menu thing in kde :P
<madurey> oh
<kuil> madurey: usually when there are package updates.. it appears in the bottom right (next to the clock)
<DarkWizzard> Hello guys.A friend of mine just installed Kubuntu and wants to know how he could get his 5.1 Surround working
<madurey> ooh
<kuil> otherwise go to 'start'->system->adept
<benpicco_> DarkWizzard: in which app?
<madurey> oh awesome
<DarkWizzard> amarok
<DarkWizzard> He tried setting speaker config to 5.1
<DarkWizzard> in the options, but it didn't work
<benpicco_> and it does'n work? are the speakers turned on in alsamixer/kmix?
<madurey> aw man i remember getting my sound to work on my laptop
<masai47> when starting up it goes straight to comand line instead of graphical login screen
<madurey> its not 5.1 but still
<masai47> (kinit: No resume image, doing noral boot...)
<masai47> any advice?
<benpicco_> masai47: you can't start x manually, can you?
<masai47> how? I have no coand line experience
<benpicco_> masai47: (sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start or just startx)
<Kejk_PL> masai47: you probably need to reconfigure X
<benpicco_> prophaly it's something wrong with your configuration (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<Kejk_PL> masai47: typy: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<masai47> x is not installed
<nosrednaekim> masai47: are you running hardy?
<benpicco_> masai47: erm, why? did you choose server install?
<masai47> I initialy instaled ubuntu, but wanted to try KDE, now it starts up Kubuntu but I loginto gnome
<masai47> I am running the most recent release
<kuil> masai47: gnome probably is the default desktop
<masai47> it is
<kuil> if you have kdm .. you should see in the bottom right of the login screen a 'menu thingy'
<kuil> if you go there.. I think there is an option to login to kde
<nosrednaekim> gdm has the same thing FYI, but on the bottom left
<masai47> could not get kde desktop to work right so always used gnome as the default
<kuil> (there are other options there at least)
<kuil> nosrednaekim: ah.. thx :)
<masai47> I am in a text only environent
<masai47> no idea why
<masai47> just went into it at startup
<kuil> hmmm..
<masai47> (kinit: No resume image, doing noral boot...)?
<DarkWizzard> benpicco_: he tried setting it to 6 channel mode in kmix, but nothing
<kuil> masai47: that is ok
<kuil> resume image is when you used hibernate
<nosrednaekim> masai47: thats ok, that just means you didn't hibernate last time
<masai47> ok
<kuil> are there any (ERR) strings in your xorg.log file? (in /var/log)
<masai47> I just jave no command line experince and so have no idea what anything means
<kuil> something like cat /var/log/Xorg*.log | grep ERR
<masai47> I dont know?
<masai47> I am a beginer to linux
<nosrednaekim> masai47: so you have a console? did you try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"?
<nosrednaekim> masai47: thats ok :) we'll fix it
<masai47> I think it did it
<masai47> soething about overwriting possibly-custoised configuration
<masai47> sorry about typing, I am using a strange keyboard
<masai47> it lists where the backup is
<masai47> but stil comandline interface
<nick_> hey i have a question kde4 alpha 6 work well ?
<benpicco_> kde4 alpha? do you call it that way? ;)
<benpicco_> it's called stable...
<nick_> ok
<nick_> but i only ee alpha
<nick_> so alpha = stable
<benpicco_> 4.02 is already out
<jpatrick> !hardy > nick_
<nick_> i only got beta
<nosrednaekim> nick_: you mean the hardy alpha 6?
<benpicco_> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nick_> do you have the web page for the good download
<nick_> nvm lol
<masai47> should I restart (and what is the comand)?
<benpicco_> masai47: restart what?
<benpicco_> masai47: the whole computer? (re)starting x should be enough
<nick_> do he have it in kubuntu ?
<masai47> ok
<masai47> how do I start x?
<nosrednaekim> masai47: if you ran that command, now run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<masai47> stopping GNOME Display Manager...
<nosrednaekim> masai47: oh... umm, hit control+c... we actually only need to start it
<masai47> not starting GNOME display manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<nosrednaekim> masai47: ah.. ok, then run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"
<kuil> kdm restart then instead I guess
<kuil> :)
<nick_> i not find the good web site for download kde 4.02 in a dvd or cd
<masai47> kdm already running
<nosrednaekim> masai47: replace the start with restart then
<benpicco_> !tell kde4 nick_
<nosrednaekim> nick_: use the hardy CD or the gutsy liveCD
<benpicco_> !tell nick_ kde4
<nick_> ok but what is the link
<benpicco_> nick_: just listen tu ubotu
<masai47> that looks like it did it
<benpicco_> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> masai47: you see kdm? awesome :)
<nosrednaekim> masai47: now, you probably don't have 3d acceleration any more.
<benpicco_> nick_: oh, i just see that it doens't link to the wiki article...
<masai47> it brought up the log in screen, I looged in normal to gnome
<masai47> and my background is changed
<masai47> but that stuff does not matter much
<nosrednaekim> this is recovery mode... that may have something to dow ith that
<nick_> so its again a beta
<masai47> maybe new question, how do I make it use Ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<benpicco_> nick_: you need to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to your sources.list
<benpicco_> masai47: sudo apt-et install ubuntu-desktop
<benpicco_> *apt-get
<nick_> kubuntu-8.04-beta-dvd-i386.iso that the good one ?
<nosrednaekim> nick_: uhh, no, it should have kde4 in the name somwhere
<benpicco_> nick_: you can use kde4 in 7.10, too
<nick_> yes buyt i don't know how to install it in my 7.10
 * benpicco_ wonders if there is really no translation of http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE4
<benpicco_> nick_: first you need to add the kde4 repo to your /etc/apt/sources.liist
<nick_> how
<nick_> :)
<benpicco_> nick_: therefore you add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<benpicco_> than you do a sudo apt-get update
<nick_> where i put this ?
<benpicco_> nick_: at the end of the file
<nick_> ok butr where
<masai47> it was already installed
<benpicco_> nick_: do a sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<masai47> how do I make it default
<nosrednaekim> masai47: you want it to use gdm? run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm"
<nosrednaekim> from a terminal
<benpicco_> nick_: (or kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list if you like this better)
<masai47> I did that
<masai47> it said it would when all sessions had restarted
<nick_> i got a error when i try to whrite in  :(
<masai47> I loged out and got a crazy screen
<nosrednaekim> masai47: that means reboot :)
<masai47> and had to force reboot
<masai47> I did and now it is working
<nick_> nvm
<masai47> though it still starts from Kubuntu
<masai47> but then goes to GNOME
<nosrednaekim> masai47: you mean the splash says kubuntu?
<masai47> no, now the splash says ubuntu
<masai47> so thans
<nosrednaekim> masai47: ok, great :)
<masai47> and I got back some capabilities I was missing
<masai47> thanks a lot
<nosrednaekim> no problem
<masai47> I love the fact that I can get on IRC and get live help from the comunity
<nick_> after put in the source list what i do ?
<benpicco_> nick_: update the packet list by sudo apt-get update
<nick_> ok after ?
<nick_> apt-get upgrade ?
<benpicco_> nick_: now you can install kde4 packets, you find a list in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE4#head-89b73a72707a1f359e78497256348c258a97021a under "KDE 4.0 installieren" (german, sorry)
<nick_> i do upgrade and its work
<benpicco_> well, basically you do sudo apt-get install kde4-core kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime kdeadmin-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdeedu-kde4 kdegames-kde4 kdegraphics-kde4  kdemultimedia-kde4 kdenetwork-kde4 kdesdk-kde4  kdetoys-kde4  kdeutils-kde4
<benpicco_> to get all kde4 apps
<benpicco_> nick_: no, you install kde4 parallel to kde3
<nick_> i know
<hydrogen> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<ahmos> hi, what i can install for playing flv files ,and to convert it to avi?
<Nickui> where can i download the kde4 package without kubuntu?
<benpicco_> vlc player can do ahmos
<benpicco_> Nickui: you can use it in ubuntu, too, or what do you mean?
<ahmos> thank's going to try
<Nickui> I need to download kde4 to use on ubuntu http://www.kde.org/download/ do i have to download these files seperatly?
<jpatrick> !kde4 | Nickui
<ubotu> Nickui: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<p-f> When I press fn+standby, my dell 640m inspiron goes to sleep properly, but upon reopening the lid, it boots back up from scratch as though I had completely shut it down. What would be a likely cause of this? Are there any specific log files that might provide a clue?
<benpicco_> Nickui: just add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to you sources.list, do a sudo apt-get update and finally install sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime kdeadmin-kde4 kdeartwork-kde4 kdeedu-kde4 kdegames-kde4 kdegraphics-kde4 kdemultimedia-kde4 kdenetwork-kde4 kdesdk-kde4 kdetoys-kde4 kdeutils-kde4
<benpicco_> oh, kde4-core is missing in the list
<benpicco_> jpatrick: the problem is that http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php doesn't tell about the ubuntu packages
<jpatrick> benpicco_: they are Ubuntu packages
<JasonWard> Hi. I need help installing some -dev versions of some packages. can you help me please?
<benpicco_> jpatrick: oops, I should learn to read..
<Nickui> benpicco_ sorry but i don't understand i'm new to ubuntu what do i have to do exactly?
<JasonWard> I can't get the commands right in sudo apt-get install <package> .      This is the list of things I need.  http://nopaste.com/p/aYP9v8LEr
<coreymon77> JasonWard: umm, if you cant use apt properly, are you sure you want to be doing development? :P
<andycr> Hi, I am writing a KDE 4  application and would like to know the best way to create a "project view" type widget
<JasonWard> I can program. I am just new to linux. I know apt is easy but only when you have the package names correct. they should put in autocomplete. for python dev package I try    sudo apt-get install lib-python-dev
<andycr> In the past I used a tree widget and went through the files manually adding them to the tree
<andycr> But there has to be a better way
<andycr> Whoops, wrong channel.
<coreymon77> JasonWard: erm, abd whats the matter with that
<jussio1> JasonWard: 1. there is autocomplete, use tab. 2. I think you may be after python-dev ?
<jussio1> JasonWard: also, to search apt for packages, use: apt-cache search keyword>
<CSlime> Revelations 22:17 The Spirit and the bride say, "Come!" He who hears, let him say, "Come!" He who is thirsty, let him come. He who desires, let him take the water of my peenis freely.
<JasonWard> jussio1: thanks.
<JasonWard> CSlime: some people may take offense to that
<marjan> where can i D/l or make my kopete a "live messanger"
<Cannoli> hiya
<Cannoli> ~ marjan ~ in the options there should be a skins tab
<BluesKaj> I wonder what kind of thrill these idiot trolls get from such a statement. They prolly feel totally powerless in their lives otherwise.
<Cannoli> check that
<Cannoli> to uninstall kubuntu, cna i just erase the paritions then make them back into ntfs?
<wad> Is there any way to get a list of packages that I've already installed? Meen looking through the dpkg man pages, not finding any way...
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: better switch back to the windows bootloader
<wad> s/Meem/Been/ #good grief
<nosrednaekim> wad: yes, one moment
<Cannoli> nosrednaekim sorry what do u mean?
<BluesKaj> Cannoli, we're here to help ppl run (k)ubuntu , not delete it.
<nosrednaekim> wad: dpkg -l (thats a small L)
<wad> ah
<wad> thanks, nosrednaekim!
<Cannoli> well then maybe u can help me in another then
<Cannoli> thing*
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: ask in #windows
<Cannoli> i have a new hdd and i wanna make that strictly kubuntu, i was going to delete kubuntu off current hdd and reinstall it
<Cannoli> is there any other way to go abt this?
<kallepersson> Hi!
<nosrednaekim> do you have windows on the one hard drive?
<nosrednaekim> hey kallepersson
<kallepersson> I'd like to install KDE 4 on my Ubuntu (note, not Kubuntu) desktop.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: ##windows ;)
<kallepersson> Is it just to do a "sudo apt-get install kde4" ?
<nosrednaekim> kallepersson: after adding the repositories, yes
<kallepersson> nosrednaekim: where might I find those?
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: eh.. #windows redirects there anyway
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | kallepersson
<Cannoli> ~ nosrednaekim ~ i have windows on drive 1, kubuntu/windows stuff on drive 2, empty drive 3
<ubotu> kallepersson: KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<kallepersson> Kudos!
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: those are drives, or partitions?
<nosrednaekim> oh.. drive.. ok :)
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: are there more than one partition on the second drive?
<Cannoli> yep
<JasonWard> jussio1: that autocomplete is extremely dodgey. it barely works. even when I type somthing I am sure of it doesn't always work
<Cannoli> ntfs, linux, linux memory (i forgot wht its called) and one more parition also for linux
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: ok, yes, you can just reformat the linux partition as ntfs, but install Linux on the other drive first so you have a working grub boot loader
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: swap :)
<Cannoli> haha yes thts it :)
<jussio1> JasonWard: it works excellently, try pressing tab several times to show all the possibilities
<nosrednaekim> do you have a separate /home?
<Cannoli> one is /home, one is  root (i think thts wht its called) and one is swap
<Cannoli> srry im still new to kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: why do you want to reinstall?
<Cannoli> i want to reinstall to the new empty hdd
<nosrednaekim> but why? for more space?
<Cannoli> yeo
<Cannoli> yep*
<Cannoli> i want to make my second hdd fully ntfs so i have more spaec for my windows crap
<nosrednaekim> ah, ok. then install Linux on the thrid drive first, doing multple partitions as before, then copy all the data in your old /home to the new /home, then you can wipe those partitions
<jussio1> Cannoli: you can use ext3 in windows
<myrtille> @jussio1 how?
<jussio1> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jussio1> myrtille: there is a driver see the bot response
<flipstar> fs-driver still doesnt work good for me ..
<jussio1> not for the windows partition, but for storage
<coreymon77> meh
<jussio1> flipstar: worked great for me
<coreymon77> when i wanted a win-lin shared storage partition, i just saved the trouble and made it fat32
<kuil> anyone konws of an alternative for knetworkmanager?
<flipstar> jussio1: explorer always crashes when accessing very large directorys (much files)
<kuil> *knows
<marjan_> dude i dont wanna look like live messanger i wanna act like one
<myrtille> @jussio1 thx, I've been using something called ext2ifs-0.3 which didn't really do the trick
<Cannoli> ~ nosrednaekim ~ so after reinstall and copy, do i just make the old partitions into ntfs, thus deleteing kubuntu from that drive?
<myrtille> i'll try the other one  :)
<jussio1> marjan_: you may want to try kmess
<ubuntu> .
<ubuntu> &nick kubuntu25
<kristjan_> how is it possible that "apt-cache search beryl" won't show up anything?
<flipstar> !beryl | kristjan_
<ubotu> kristjan_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<coreymon77> kuil: ya, iwconfig, the cli method
<BluesKaj> myrtille, ext2ifs-0.3 is an app for to access linux from windows , i think
<myrtille> yes
<coreymon77> kuil: i use a combination of iwconfig, the kwifimanager package, settting some stuff in the Network Settings part of system prefs
<BluesKaj> for to doh
<nosrednaekim> Cannoli: that is correct
<jussio1> ubuntu: use /nick newnick
<Cannoli> kk thanks alot for your help
<kuil> coreymon77: I'd like something that works in a surrounds that I don't knkow up front (converences for example)
<coreymon77> Cannoli: wait, are you getting rid of kubuntu?
<kuil> so something like a client to select the network woujld be nice
<kuil> but knetwork manager seems a bit buggy still
<Cannoli> ~ coreymon77 ~ more like moving it
<coreymon77> Cannoli: phew, you had me worried
<Cannoli> haha
<jussio1> kuil: there is wifi radar, dont know how good it is though
<kuil> jussio1: I will try.. thanks
<jussio1> kuil: just before you do, i personally have never tried it, so at your own risk
<kuil> sure
<kuil> it always is :)
<jussio1> :)
<stefano> how can i control speedstepping with powernowd in kde4? my cpu keeps clocking down automatically
<nosrednaekim> stefano: install either kpowersave or kde-guidance-powermanager
<nosrednaekim> there is no kde4 application to do that ATM
<stefano> nosrednaekim: i'll try that, thanks
<kuil> hmm.. jjust tried compiz.. but somehow it really does slowdown my system :(
<kuil> typing in a fullscreenwindow appears really slow
<nosrednaekim> kuil: do you have the graphics drivers required?
<kuil> nosrednaekim: hmm.. not really sure.. I do have my full resolution as it seems..
<stefano> nosrednaekim: thanks a lot, it works very well
<ksut> hi everyone
<nosrednaekim> kuil: what graphics card?
<nosrednaekim> hey ksut
<ksut> is there anyway to share my cd drive over nfs? I'd like to be able to share my cd drive with my mac, and I have other nfs shares accessible on the mac from my linux box, but I can't seem to find a way to get the cd drive to export
<kuil> nosrednaekim: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nosrednaekim> ksut: you probably have to share your /media/cdrom
<kuil> in kcontrol it sais driver i810
<kallepersson> nosrednaekim and ubotu : thanks for the help, KDE4 up and running now
<nosrednaekim> kuil: ah, ok, that is correct I believe, ask if there are any problems with that driver in #compiz-fusion
<ksut> nosrednaekim: That's what I thought would work...but I get an error when I restart the nfs server "exportfs: Warning: /media/cdrom0 does not support NFS export."
<nosrednaekim> kallepersson: how do you like it?
<kuil> nosrednaekim: thanks
<nosrednaekim> ksut: thats wierd!
<ksut> nosrednaekim: I figured it might not work right when there isn't a disc in the drive and its not mounted, but I have a disc mounted in that directory and it gives that error.
<kallepersson> nosrednaekim: it's nice.
<dergringo> My battery monitor does not show up in tray anymore. How can I start it again? (hardy beta)
<nosrednaekim> dergringo: run "guidance-power-manager"
<ksut> nosrednaekim: I just realized, I think I copied the options from another share that had writable set, which it might not like for the cd directory. I'll try changing it, but it seems like it would give a different error if that was the problem
<ksut> nosrednaekim: nope, same error...
<dergringo> nosrednaekim: shows me an exception and can't be started. Well this problem exists since I upgraded. Do I have to wait for an update?
<nosrednaekim> dergringo: pastebin the error, I am somewhat familiar with the code
<cq> hello, i have a question with 7.10... I have a pcmcia card that needs the poldhu driver, i installed pcmcia-source and linux source, compiled and make isntalled it, but it still doesn#t recognize the card...
<cq> any ideas?
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Beta Out | Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080320/KDE
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: what did you change?
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: bug day link: s/13/20
<nosrednaekim> ah
<nosrednaekim> uhh.... the 20th is over as well.
<MiraiWarren0_0> Hi!
<nosrednaekim> hello MiraiWarren0_0
<Cannoli> you cnat install ddr2 ram in sdram slot can you?
<coreymon77> hey there MiraiWarren0_0
<Daisuke_Ido> >_<
<coreymon77> Cannoli: ...
<Cannoli> yes?
<jpatrick> coreymon77: watch out, I might flood you off
<flipstar> maybe with a hammer or so
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | KDE 4 support in #kubuntu-kde4 | 8.04 Beta Out: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> it's going to require a dremel, but SURE you can!
<Cannoli> :O
<Cannoli> i have a dremel!
<Cannoli> XD
<Daisuke_Ido> however, it won't work :)
<Cannoli> so is it that it wont fit?
<nosrednaekim> ksut: this is all I can find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564635
<Cannoli> cause i have 1 ddr slot empty
<Cannoli> and i dont know wht kinda ram i can put into it
<Cannoli> :(
<nosrednaekim> uhh DDR
<dergringo> Cannoli: No, you can't ;)
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> im so bad at this
<Cannoli> XD
<Arwen> DDR sure is a boring game >_>
<Cannoli> i shouldnt even be using linux XD
<nick_> i can't install sim city societies in cedega plz help :(
<Arwen> well, I'm personally of the opinion that anyone can learn Linux
<Arwen> just that a lot of people aren't willing
<dergringo> nick_: use wine
<Cannoli> well im willing
<ghendar> woohoo  loving the Beta... but I have a silly question... is their going to be an online upgreade path from HardyBeta->Hardy?
<Cannoli> um just not taht knowledgeable ...yet
<Arwen> nick_, WINE's about as good as Cedega now
<dergringo> wine is way better
<nick_> Arwen:  umm wine work for app not for 3d app
<dergringo> in my oppinion
<nosrednaekim> nick_: we do not support cedega here
<nick_> on cedega no one answer :(
<nick_> nvm
<dergringo> nick_: It seems that it does not work with wine either: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9945&iTestingId=18766
<ghendar> When Hardy is official can a user upgrade directly from the Beta or will it require a reinstall?
<jpatrick> ghendar: upgrade from beta is possible
<ghendar> jpatrick: yay thanks
<ksut> nosrednaekim: this looks useful, I'll take a look at it. Thanks
<Arwen> I always reinstall anyway, but it is indeed possible
<Daisuke_Ido> nick_, BZZT wrong.  wine is better than cedega these days.  try it in wine, then ask
<nick_> i try it lol
<nick_> i not see colors in wine
<nick_> all grey
<Arwen> anyway, Sim whatever doesn't work in WINE because it requires a DRM driver to check the CD
<nosrednaekim> nick_: please ask in #winehq, we do not support wine here either
<nick_> ok
<ghendar> Arwen: I do myself to, but I'd like to install it on my gf's 'puter but then I have to fly back to Boston next week and she'll be on her own ;/
<ghendar> Arwen: her current system isn't liking Gutsy much
<Arwen> my system isn't liking Hardy much, go figure :-\
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm wondering how much i'll like hardy...
<flipstar> any of you tried gnome 2.22 ? how is it compared with kde3 ?
<philipp__> Weiß jemand wie man den nervigen bug loswird das die kontrollleiste nicht mehr wieder kommt wenn sie sich mal eingeglappt hat?
<jpatrick> !de | philipp__
<ubotu> philipp__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ghendar> I'm just miffed that 3.5.* isn't LTS... I've been dying for a more recent LTS KDE release
<jpatrick> !khardy | ghendar
<ubotu> ghendar: Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<philipp__> sorry.... i have installed my system a few minute before
<flipstar> guess you cant compare them anyway..
<ghendar> jpatrick: like I said... it's not LTS
<Arwen> flipstar, GNOME 2.22... more bloat, less performance, and still no features
<flipstar> hm
<MiraiWarren0_0> Is it possible to get the kubuntu-desktop package from windows, and then switch it over to ubuntu for the desktop?
<dergringo> flipstar: GNOME is much easier to handle.
<philipp__> does someone know how i can fix the bug that i cant open the taskbar when i have activated hyding
<ghendar> MiraiWarren0_0: you can access it on the CD
<MiraiWarren0_0> I have the cd that came with the "Ubuntu Book" and I did not find it.
<ghendar> MiraiWarren0_0: I meant the Kubuntu CD.. sorry
<jpatrick> MiraiWarren0_0: kubuntu-desktop will not be enough to install Kubuntu on GNOME
<jpatrick> MiraiWarren0_0: it needs all the packages it actually depends on
<MiraiWarren0_0> jpatrick: How would one get those to work together?
<ghendar> MiraiWarren0_0: you can also do a "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" from the terminal in ubuntu and it will download everything that Kubuntu has
<nosrednaekim> MiraiWarren0_0: you don't have access to the internet from within ubuntu?
<jpatrick> MiraiWarren0_0: I suggest doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu..
<flipstar> philipp__: there should be an button to unhide at the left or right side depends on what you'd choosed
<MiraiWarren0_0> nosrdnaekim: I use netzero dialup which does not support linux.
<ghendar> ok... I have to get back to building this server... peace out all
<jpatrick> ghendar: good luck
<nosrednaekim> MiraiWarren0_0: well, downloading kubuntu over dial-up isn't going to be fun...
<Daisuke_Ido> shipit would be the best idea -_-
<Daisuke_Ido> and it would still get there in less time than it would take to download it
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Arwen> shipit = when you get your discs, the next version is out
<Angelus> guys
<Angelus> any bugs found in kubuntu beta?
<jpatrick> Angelus: see the /Problems on the beta link in /topic
<Angelus> ok dude :P
<flipstar> wow only 2 bugs listed there
<Angelus> yeah the microsoft bug and a kde-4 bug :o
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: also, you might ask if there are any major bugs in #ubuntu+1
<flipstar> bug #1 is a major problem
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: yo
<nosrednaekim> uhhhh Angelus :)
<Angelus> btw
<Angelus> anyone tried the wubi thing that the new kubuntu has?
<flipstar> cant..
<Arwen> nope
<Angelus> the one that installs kubuntu as a normal application in windows and dual boot from the windows boot loader?
<flipstar> or does it run trough wine ?
<Arwen> I have about 100MB free on my Windows partition, wouldn't work out fer me
<Arwen> flipstar, no, it wouldn't :)
<philipp__> There is a new version of Ubuntu since 7.10?
<Angelus> Arwen: 100Mb aint enough , minimum is 4G if im noit mistaken
<Angelus> ';p
<flipstar> nope (no stabel)
<Angelus> philipp__: a beta one released today, not stable.
<flipstar> Angelus: yesterday :P
<Angelus> i live in the past :p
<Angelus> lol
<flipstar> philipp__: ubuntu is released in cyles..every 6 months
<philipp__> debents where you are
<Angelus> 21/03/08
<Angelus> time : 23:00
<philipp__> seems like my adept is updating to 7.10.... i thougt that is my actual version
<nosrednaekim> philipp__: that might be that bug in adept
<Angelus> philipp__:  thats a bug in adept if its a fresh install
<Angelus> once you run the updates it will be removed
<Angelus> DONT DO THE VERSION UPGRADE
<flipstar> the date on cdimage.ubuntu is 20-Mar-2008 22:43
<philipp__> to late
<Angelus> :/
<Angelus> probably you'll have fun doin a format :p
<philipp__> i have abroat while he has installed the "changeings" but he was by 0% when i abroate
<philipp__> do you think i need a reinstall of ubuntu now? :S
<flipstar> guess this was a bad joke
<philipp__> lol
<philipp__> however
<philipp__> seems i need a restart
<philipp__> by than
<stefano> where can i enable the unified menubar at the top?
<nosrednaekim> stefano: in kcontrol->desktop IIRC
<flipstar> Angelus: was a joke or ?
<Angelus> flipstar: what was a joke ? :o
<nosrednaekim> stefano: under behavior
<flipstar> @_Ω
<stefano> nosrednaekim: i can't find it (it's a localised version)
<stefano> desktop, appearance, window properties, notifications (that's what i have under Appearance & Behaviour)
<nosrednaekim> stefano: kcontrol->desktop->behavior
<stefano> under desktop i just have effects, screensaver and app launcher
<nosrednaekim> stefano: are you in kde4?
<stefano> oh, i thought i'd mentioned it. yes
<nosrednaekim> oh..lol, then you can't have the macOS style deskbar
<[ka]killer> hey
<stefano> that's too bad then :>
<[ka]killer> why would one of my drives be flaged with a cvs-conflict?
<flipstar> stefano: you could still use kooldock..
<nosrednaekim> stefano: in the future, please ask kde4 questions in #kubuntu-kde4, it avoids such confusions
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: thats not what he is asking about
<flipstar> oh
<maduser> are there any free screen recorders for linux?
<[ka]killer> anyone?
<flipstar> maduser: gtk-recordmydesktop maybe
<[ka]killer> first off
<cq> I have an eth1 wireless card, how do I get it to connect to a certain wireless network?
<nosrednaekim> maduser: screencast
 * [ka]killer installs kubuntu-desktop on the other computer
<[ka]killer> i cant f***ing stand gnome >_<
<nosrednaekim> [ka]killer: nver seen that error
<[ka]killer> its a marker on the drive
<cq> I run knetworkmanager and nothing happens...
<[ka]killer> first off im going to install kde... i really cant stand gnome
<jckffyi> I have a second hard drive connected to my computer, it is the exact same size as the hd inside my computer, If I run dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb will dd properly copy all my stuff to a new drive? Or do I need to add other options to the end of dd?
<nosrednaekim> jckffyi: that should do it
<jckffyi> thanks
<pat5star> cq: if you right click on knetworkmanager in your task bar, does it show you wireless networks?
<cq> pat5star: nope, nothing comes up
<sourcemaker> it is realy critical to enable the kubuntu backport repository?for example there is a amarok update... 1.4.8... but only in unsupported repo
<pat5star> cq: then if you right click, options, is wireless 'enabled' selected?
<cq> right-click where? no network manager comes up!
<jckffyi> will that dd command also backup the MBR?
<pat5star> cq: u mean knetworkmanager won't even start?
<nosrednaekim> jckffyi: someone just asked that, I forget though.... I think it does
<cq> its managing the eth0 connection (LAN)
<cq> but can't get it to look at eth1
<pat5star> cq: if you open a term and type ifconfig, what interfaces are up and running?
<[ka]killer> ok
<[ka]killer> im going to kill this computer >_<
<[ka]killer> wtf
<jpatrick> [ka]killer: evening
<[ka]killer> when i try to install the kubuntu-desktop package under ubuntu it asks me to insert the ubuntu 7.04 disk into the cd drive o_o
<cq> eth0 eth1 eth1:avah (no clue what that is) and lo
<[ka]killer> wtf is going on
<pat5star> [ka]killer: cause you have your sources set to check cd
<jpatrick> !ohmy | [ka]killer
<ubotu> [ka]killer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<[ka]killer> sorry
<sourcemaker> it is safe to install ubuntu-backports?
<jpatrick> sourcemaker: sure
<cq> ok, got into knetworkmanager, it's the icon in the tray...
<benpicco> Hi, when I want to run an older app on a cd, I always get "error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory", I have libstdc++.so.6.0.9, but linking doesn't work (causes an error when I want to start the app)
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: great
<sourcemaker> jpatrick: thanks... I will try this
<cq> how can I detect networks?
<pat5star> cq: what have you done (if anything) to get your wifi card working? are you using ndiswrapper or a driver for it?
<cq> its an old 3com card, I compiled and installed the poldhu driver for it
<benpicco> I have all libstc++ or libc6 stuff intalled avaliable in the repos
 * Jucato pokes nixternal... you left a spot...points to the corner
<pat5star> cq: ok ok, if wireless is enabled under options, do you see any networks listed when you right click knetworkmanager?
 * nixternal pokes Jucato in the eye
 * Jucato runs
<nixternal> would be nice if you could just clear all of the bans at once
<jpatrick> yeah..
<[ka]killer> baaaa got it
<Jucato> konvi feature request? :)
<pat5star> cq: you can also type 'iwlist scan' from a term
<nixternal> irssi feature request
<cq> nope, just disable wireless or switch to offline mode... shoudl be 4 nets around here
<nixternal> actually, IRC feature request
<[ka]killer> cant wait to have kde over there.... im so dam tired of gnome
<sourcemaker> Are there futher cool repos? http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/850188
<cq> shows 2 networks
<nixternal> ah ah ah, no recommending non Ubuntu repos in here
<nixternal> they lead to nothing but headaches
<nixternal> especially in 23 days when 8.04 is released
<cq> including mine which has a hidden ssid
<pat5star> cq: on what interface?
<cq> eth1, the wireless card
<cq> eth0 the lan is connected with dhcp
<pat5star> cq: oh ok, so eth1 is your wireless nic
<nixternal> hahaha
<shulman__> I'm currently running edgy and I'd like to go up to the latest version. Should I reinstall or can I upgrade via apt-get?
<nixternal> damn
<cq> yes
<jpatrick> nixternal: hahahah
<jpatrick> opps
<nosrednaekim> !language | nixternal
<ubotu> nixternal: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cq> shulman: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade?
<pat5star> cq: are you on another computer
<cq> yes
<nixternal> ahhh, nosrednaekim has jokes :p
<cq> i can unplug the eth0 if needed
<sourcemaker> where is ther repository for kde.3.5.9?
 * nosrednaekim has Op XD
<shulman__> cq: I thought dist-upgrade didn't exist as an option until feisty fawn?
<cq> not sure, i know it from debian where it's been around for a long time
<pat5star> cq: i was going to suggest that, then type dhclient in your term, and in another term, tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<nixternal> w00t!
<nixternal> 17:35:00 Irssi: >>> No bans in #kubuntu
<nixternal> now don't make us change that :p
<jpatrick> nixternal: we have to +b those..
<nixternal> why?
<pat5star> cq: you'll be able to watch your logs and see what is happening, let me know if you get any kind of errors
<jpatrick> err, wait never mind
<nixternal> hehe
<cq> pat5star: too early, I need to give it the wireless key first before it can get the IP, no?
<nixternal> those are some super old bans, plus they are 99% ops bots
<pat5star> cq: is your wireless encrypted?
<cq> yes,,,
<shulman__> cq: My main concern is that I'm running a software RAID (mirror) on the OS disks, so I am concerned that any upgrade attempt will erase the root disks
<pat5star> cq: hmmm, the easiest way to do that is through knetworkmanager, but I don't know why it's not displaying your networks
<cq> afaik no updates should erase any disks, they will only update software.  Backing up is still always a good idea... could be that there are some driver update troubles etc, better to be safe
<cq> how can I track that?
<shulman__> thanks... will do
<pat5star> cq: can you turn off wep/wpa for a couple of minutes to just see if you can get a wifi connection first, then we go from there
<sourcemaker> does hypernate works for linux?
<nixternal> :p
<cq> system just crashed when I tried the dhclient...
<jpatrick>  /ar nixternal we don't believe in warning shots either
<pat5star> cq: what did daemon.log say
<cq> got an address for eth0, didn't get one for eht1
<nick_> why 8.04 not have kde4 ?
<pat5star> cq: so your cable still plugged in? unplug it, try dhclient again, and watch logs
<cq> but the weird thing is, the router isn't even showing the acess...
<jpatrick> nick_: it does
<nick_> how i enable it then ?
<jpatrick> nick_: the kde4 cd
<nick_> yes but its like the kde 3
<cq> hm, what's the key combination to get to the console if X crashes?
<cq> used to be alt-f1 or something like that
<pat5star> alt f4
<pat5star> or any f key below 7
<z> hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 100 .... any one has a solution for that
<nosrednaekim> cq: ctrl+alt+f1
<pat5star> cq: oops, forgot the ctrl key too
<diego> hi
<z> hi
<cq> just did a hard reset, nothing doing.
<cq> booting up without a net cable
<cq> I need to select which wireless net it should connect to before it can do anything with DHCP
<pat5star> cq: after you reboot, does knetworkmanager list your wifi network now?
<d3jake> This is going to be a stupid question, but my moniter is set to a resolution that I know it can handle, however now, to get to the rest of ym desktop, I have to move my mouse into a corner and make the whole thing "scroll" to get to the non-shown parts. Any clue what's up?
<cq> ok now I have something where I can see the eth0 and eth1 interfaces, specify the SSID and the key (in Hex)
<pat5star> cq: ok good, should work for you now after you enter that info
<jussio1> d3jake: iirc, remove/comment the virtual part in your xorg.comf
<jussio1> xorg.conf*
<cq> it wants the WEP key, I'm using a WPA key...
<jussio1> !wpa | cq
<ubotu> cq: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cq> thanks, was jsut googling for that
<jussio1> cq: :)
<d3jake> Ah, thanks jussio1
<d3jake> what dir is that in again..?
<jussio1> d3jake /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d3jake> Thanks
<d3jake> comment out is #, right?
<jussio1> d3jake: yes
<d3jake> ah, good
<jussio1> you can also add a preffered mode, but I dont remember the syntax, so ask mr google that one ;)
<d3jake> hehe
<d3jake> I just want it not this way, I can worry about fancy stuff later
<jussio1> d3jake: yeah, but Im just getting ahead if Im wrong ;)
<alex__> did anyone else's network manager become useless after the update?
<jussio1> alex__: gutsy or hardy?
<alex__> hardy
<jussio1> alex__: hardy in #ubuntu+1
<cq> OUCH.  I just tried to install kwlan, it removed libc6, everything crashed, now on booting into recovery mode I get a HD error "attempt to access beyond end ov device" ...
<sudobash> do you get a prompt at all?
<cq> nope, at some point I get ext3-fs errors
<sudobash> have you tried booting a different kernel?
<cq> i only have the one kerne
<cq> l
<sudobash> yeah....ummm
<cq> this happens when trying to mount the filesystem
<sudobash> yeah
<sudobash> one second
<cq> if I boot from CD, how can I 'fix' the system on the HD?
<cq> I can't scroll back or I could give you the exact point
<[ka]killer> well apparently restarting fixed the hdd permissions o_o
<[ka]killer> still installing kde on the dam thing
<sudobash> cq you need to do a fsck
<d3jake> jussio1 Will it say exactly "virtual" somewhere?
<cq> I need to do this tomorrow, to tired now to mess with this... thanks for all the help though.
<sudobash> sudo touch /forcefsck
<jussio1> d3jake: yes...
<sudobash> wait one second
<d3jake> sorry, I was afk for a few minutes
<cq> boot off the CD; and touch that on the HD fs?
<sudobash> boot live cd... mount partition... and then: sudo touch /forcefsck
<sudobash> wait
<jussio1> d3jake: Im off to bed.
<d3jake> Okay
<d3jake> thanks!
<d3jake> I'll figger it out
<d3jake> I hiope
<d3jake> -i
<sudobash> that will force fsck on reboot
<sudobash> but you will want to run fsck while in ubuntu live cd
<sudobash> but you will unmount before you run fsck
<andy_> #xbins
<sudobash> that is critical
<[ka]killer> humm... forgot kubuntu-desktop didnt install kde Dx
<sudobash> did you get that cq?
<cq> shouldn't journaling prevent this sort of thing?
<d3jake> yay! it worked
<d3jake> anyway...
<sudobash> what kind of pc is it?
<cq> yes, trying it now, booting CD into safe graphics mode
<cq> old fujitsu siemens AMD processor
<sudobash> it will have to be a live cd
<sudobash> because you have to unmount your partition
<cq> yes, off the live cd
<sudobash> to run fsck
<sudobash> or it might screw your disk up if you run fsck while drive is mounted
<nick_> how i change language in kde 4
<cq> ok, thanks for the help... I'll work on this tomorow.
<sudobash> cool
<sudobash> later
<cq> I copied your info sudobash
<[ka]killer> ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<sudobash> Happy Easter :)
<sudobash> sorry about the crash
<nick_> thanks
<cq> can you have a look at what adept does on 7.10 when you try to install kwlan? It removed networkmanager and knetworkmanager and libc6 I think...
<cq> that shouldnt be allowed to happen (at least libc6)
<cq> no problem, happens when playing with old drivers
<NickPresta> What is the name of the KDE application which allows me to easily rip CDs?
<cq> Nick: google that sentence and you land at KIO and amarok
<NickPresta> cq, I'm not looking for Amarok. It is something more specific. Perhaps kaudiocreator
<cq> cd-paranoia?
<NickPresta> I'm going to give kaudiocreator a try. I'll then try cd-paranoia. Thanks.
<cq> grip or sound juicer could work too
<joh6nn> as near as i can figure out, when i try to run a command from alt+f2, KDE is ignoring my $PATH.  anyone know why that might be?
<Arwen> wtf is it with people referring to KDE and GNOME as window managers...
<Arwen> THATS WRONG
<joh6nn> Arwen: both KDE and Gnome, to my understanding, make use of customized window managers on top of X
<joh6nn> in KDE it's called KWin.  don't know what it is off the top of my head in gnome
<Arwen> they do, but they are not in of themselves window managers
<joh6nn> ...
<stabbymctwist> gnome's is metacity, isn't it?
<Arwen> yes
<gtt> is there a keyboard shutcut for maximize the window I'm missing?
<gtt> in KDE 3.5
<joh6nn> well, if we're gonna get that technical, linux isn't an OS, either.
<joh6nn> but that's a level of pedantry that's usually frowned upon
<Arwen> no, it isn't
<Arwen> Ubuntu is an operating system. Linux is not.
<joh6nn> let me amend, then:
<joh6nn> Stop being so pedantic. period.
<ere4si> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Arwen> no thanks
<Arwen> using words the right way is never a bad thing
<joh6nn> i didn't suggest that it was
<Arwen> you accused me of being pedantic for doing so
<joh6nn> no, i accused you of being pedantic for throwing a fit over other people being wrong, not for you being right.
<NDPTAL85> The reason why pedantry is frowned upon is that it is a never ending pit of darkness. Nothing productive is said while one person is arguing with another over how correct they are in the proper usage of a phrase or term.
<stabbymctwist> hmm, seems familiar
<joh6nn> NDPTAL85: also, it makes you sound like a jerk
<joh6nn> anyway, anyone know why the alt+f2 dialog would (seemingly) ignore my $PATH ?
<ramzay> Где я ?
<ramzay> Where i am ?
<flipstar> irc
<savetheWorld> west of the FSU
<ramzay> = )
 * pat5star wonders what pedantic means
 * pat5star wonders if he is pedantic
<ramzay> Can i use Photoshop CS on Linux without WINE?
<joh6nn> pat5star: pedantic means you nitpick over details that don't make very much difference
<cpk1_> I think you could buy crossover or cedega instead of using wine
<joh6nn> ramzay: no, there's no native version of Photoshop for Linux
<joh6nn> cpk1: both cedega and crossover are forks of wine, i think.
<joh6nn> i know crossover is
<Daisuke_Ido> both are
<pat5star> joh6nn: lol, thx...I looked up the definition and got this: ostentatious of learning
 * pat5star wonders what ostentatious means
<pat5star> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> and you will need Wine, google's been throwing money at it left and right in order to improve compatibility with photoshop
<Daisuke_Ido> so it's getting a LOT better with every release
<flipstar> google ?
<flipstar> google invests in wine ?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<flipstar> wow
<joh6nn> flipstar: google's taking potshots at microsoft, so wine is a great investment for them
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm thinking perfect by .9.61
<flipstar> make sense
<Daisuke_Ido> google
<joh6nn> google is actually thinking about giving Yahoo money just to keep microsoft from buying them
<BluesKaj> pat5star, ostentatious=showoff
<Daisuke_Ido> err...  stupid enter key.  google's the only one big enough to take potshots at MS without fear of suddenly no longer existing.
<nick_> how to put the icone bar in the right side
<pat5star> BluesKaj: thx. I gave up looking up definitions. definition for ostentatious I got was: Fond of, or evincing, ostentation; unduly conspicuous;   pretentious; boastful
 * pat5star needs a simple mans dictionary
 * BluesKaj likes " showoff " better :)
<pat5star> BluesKaj: I would have understood that right away :)
<[ka]killer> lol
<[ka]killer> bah install faster KDE D=
<pat5star> Why would google be affected or care if ms bought yahoo?
<ramzay> Ok could you tell me what program of reading iso files is better ?
<pat5star> competition for the ad revunue market I suppose?
<[ka]killer> some how it would effect their business
<pat5star> s/revunue/revenue/
<[ka]killer> o i found out something intresting the other day
<[ka]killer> sudo rm -rf / works on macs as well as linux boxes
<pat5star> [ka]killer: I'll try that right now, brb
<[ka]killer> xD
<ramzay> rm -rf/ What is it ?
<pat5star> :P
<[ka]killer> we were bored (got 6 new imacs in school for a maclab) and we found the terminal =P
<stabbymctwist> nw there's proper use of school machines
<[ka]killer> my class (honors comp programing) is setting the network up and everything
<pat5star> I like running chown -R root:root / myself
<joh6nn> pat5star: google cares because Yahoo is google's only real competition in the world of search.  MS's Live search is crap.  so if MS buys Yahoo, then google's main competitor overall (MS) suddenly has a new useful weapon (Yahoo search)
<[ka]killer> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> !danger | ramzay
<ubotu> ramzay: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<[ka]killer> we got bored again... and started playing with vnc
<[ka]killer> and seeing who could take control of the most computers in the lab
<ramzay> to ubotu: don't worry i am not stupid
<stabbymctwist> sin't ubotu a bot?
<flipstar> yup
<stabbymctwist> isn't**
<[ka]killer> now i dont know if you done this, but whne more then one person remotes into a mac, apparently one person does not get control of the mouse, and it fights between the 2 or more people for who controls the mouse
#kubuntu 2008-03-22
<[ka]killer> infinite loops are also fun
<ramzay> to ubotu: i newer use a commands if i don't know it
<Daisuke_Ido> !ot | [ka]killer
<ubotu> [ka]killer: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<[ka]killer> meh
<[ka]killer> i'll just be quite untill i have another problem
<ramzay> бля
<flipstar> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ramzay> выпейте все йаду сразу
<pat5star> ramzay "I am not stupid" as he tries to convince a bot :P
<flipstar> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pat5star> ramzay: j/k, I didn't realize that either :)
<stabbymctwist> hah
<ramzay> he is really bot?
<stabbymctwist> ramzay tripped the english only alarm
<stabbymctwist> yeah
<ramzay> shure
<stabbymctwist> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<stabbymctwist> see?
<stabbymctwist> it replies instantly
<stabbymctwist> ubotu is a bot
<pat5star> joh6nn: I get your point. It's just that I don't think it's that big a threat. I personally don't know anyone who uses yahoo or msn search...everyone I see use a computer goes first to google, I mean the word google is synonimous with search nowadays anyways
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<flipstar> !repeat | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<joh6nn> pat5star: every install of IE7 comes with MS preselected as the default search engine, and lots of software comes bundled with the Yahoo toolbar. so it does make a difference
<[ka]killer> 1. why use ie 2. yahoo toolbar fails at life
<ramzay> What time in your city now ?
<flipstar> haha this bot is talking with himself
<[ka]killer> xD i think the bot needs help
<stabbymctwist> nice
<[ka]killer> it has multiple personalities
<stabbymctwist> there's an interesting study
<joh6nn> [ka]killer: the yahoo toolbar does indeed fail at life, but it's hard to avoid; where i live, most of the local ISPs are bundling yahoo utilities with their connection services
<joh6nn> and while i agree that IE is a crap browser, 60 some odd percent of the world still uses it.
<pat5star> joh6nn: good point. I've just been such a google fan for so long, and see that so many others are, that it just seems to me there isn't anything ms can do to catch up...but they do have the money to try and purchasing yahoo is probably a step in the right direction if there is one
<|unimatrix|> !preload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preload - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kaevik> joh6nn: installing the crap from your ISP is worse then using a toolbar extention.
<ramzay> programmer ,who has written this bot is invalid
<pat5star> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<[ka]killer> joh6nn, i dont know about your isp but i just go direct to the internet and use none of the software they gave me what so ever
<pat5star> sry all, never interacted with a bot before, just playing around...won't do it anymore :)
<joh6nn> Kaevik: heh.  trust me, i know.  i work at a local computer repair shop.  i spend all day uninstalling bundled software for people.
<[ka]killer> lol
<joh6nn> [ka]killer: all of my isp's software is windows only, so it's a non-issue for me; it didn't run in Wine
<flipstar> pat5star: just type /msg ubotu and spam him to death :)
<[ka]killer> when i get a new pc, first thing i do is format the drive and do a clean install of what ever os im going to use
<tommy_F> hello everyone
<ramzay> q
<joh6nn> when i got this laptop, i turned it on first, just to see what Vista looked like.
<pat5star> [ka]killer: anyone somewhat tech savy knows not to, but I spend so much time helping friends family fix their computers and am amazed at how they all believe that bundled crap is essential
<[ka]killer> xD
<Daisuke_Ido> makes it easier to avoid the bundled junk
<pat5star> flipstar: ok thx, I'll check that out
<joh6nn> but i had it formatted pretty quickly; Vista is crap
<[ka]killer> that it si
<[ka]killer> is*
<Daisuke_Ido> i usually take that one further and build my pcs myself :)
<stabbymctwist> i haven't had a new pc, ever
<[ka]killer> Daisuke_Ido, cant really build a laptop yourself =P
<Daisuke_Ido> this is true
<joh6nn> stabbymctwist: still in school?
<stabbymctwist> my stuff is build out of trash from other people
<Daisuke_Ido> it would look interesting in you tried
<Daisuke_Ido> if*
<[ka]killer> im building my own desktop and server but im hoping to get a macbookpro (getting a brand new one for 1600 hopefully)
<Daisuke_Ido> actually...  a slim enough case with a thin keyboard and trackpad clued into the bottom of a briefcase with an lcd monitor in the top...
<ramzay> i so want sleep    ....
<Daisuke_Ido> gives me ideas -_-
<[ka]killer> xD
<Daisuke_Ido> glued*
<joh6nn> [ka]killer: www.system76.com
<joh6nn> buy a cheap server with linux already installed
<pat5star> stabbymctwist: me too, I've got a ton of spare computers/parts lying around from people discarding them because they think they are outdated. I probably got enough to start a sever farm good enough to compete with google now :)
<stabbymctwist> i probably can't
<stabbymctwist> pat5star -- i can't even run two complete machines, heh
<pat5star> stabbymctwist: lol
<ramzay> good luck
<carlzenox> sudo apt-get install wine         <<< type that to get wine?
<stabbymctwist> pat5star -- but i have enough parts to replace just about verything
<stabbymctwist> everything**
<joh6nn> carlzenox: yes
<ramzay> sudo apt-get install bed
<ramzay> make
<ramzay> make sleep
<|unimatrix|> make party
<ramzay> = ) add drugs
<stabbymctwist> x crash
<|unimatrix|> why? we have linux
<pat5star> I just did a whois on myself and it printed out a bunch of info, is that only viewable to me or did all of you see it too?
<ramzay> becuse it is
<flipstar> pat5star: to everyone
<pat5star> flipstar: oh, so if I wanna snoop on others, how do I do that where only I see it :P
<flipstar> pat5star: does this scare you? see www.irclog.ubuntu.com
<joh6nn> pat5star: a little of both. we can all see it if we whois you ourselves, but it didn't just print out in the channel
<joh6nn> at least, it didn't for me
<stabbymctwist> the whois list only comes back to you
<flipstar> pat5star: does this scare you? see * www.irclogs.ubuntu.com
<stabbymctwist> it just means to be careful what you say
<pat5star> flipstar: that url didn't bring up anything
<flipstar> the second..
<flipstar> forgot that s
<joh6nn> stabbymctwist: nah, it just means to log in as someone else
<flipstar> or use tor
<stabbymctwist> joh6nn -- hah
<pat5star> flipstar: the second url still doesn't bring up anything
<flipstar> hmm http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ works
<pat5star> I did that the other day to someone on here, and then they asked the channel why I pinged them...I was wondering how they knew I did that
<flipstar> its mentioned in the freenode tab i thing
<flipstar> -g+k
<pat5star> flipstar: oh that worked, I see that all chats are logged and available for anyone to see forever apparently. So I must be careful what I say, because when I run for prime minister of Canada it may be used against me right?!   :P
<unix_lappy> anyone here using the download them all firefox plugin and noticing a slow down/
<flipstar> lol i dont think anyone knows the irc name of the prime minister from canada :)
<stabbymctwist> they will now
<stabbymctwist> heh
<pat5star> stabbymctwist: oh I got some weird message from you, so I guess that means you pinged me...I see now, thx :)
<stabbymctwist> pat5star -- thanks?
<pat5star> stabbymctwist: well for showing me what that person who questioned me  the other day would have seen
<stabbymctwist> pat5star -- ah, i just thought it would be ironic/funny
<pat5star> flipstar: if the prime minister of Canada did have an IRC name, I wonder what it would be and what channels he would hang out on! I bet #kubuntu is one of them :)
<stabbymctwist> pat5star -- well, naturally  every prime minister uses kubuntu
<pat5star> lol
<flipstar> who knows..maybe he is here..right now!
<stabbymctwist> hey, prime miinister of canada, are you here?
 * pat5star thinks flipstar is Stephen Harper :)
<flipstar> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> !whoiam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoiam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flipstar> hm
<joh6nn> flipstar: whom, maybe? ; )
<flipstar> in a private channel with ubotu it works :)
<stabbymctwist> man, i didn't even know who he was until just now
<pat5star> stabbymctwist: he's the first coolest pm we've had in years, but I'll leave politics out of this :)
<|unimatrix|> would i break kubuntu's dependencies if i compiled wine over the repository version?
<flipstar> nope
<|unimatrix|> lovely
<flipstar> |unimatrix|: but remember pining the package or it will be overwritten on the next wine update
<joh6nn> anyone familiar with how KDE handles users $PATH variables?  mine seems not to be set properly
<stabbymctwist> um, maybe a fedora place knows more about that, since /sbin doesn't seem to be in the default $PATH
<stabbymctwist> it would be a more common problem there
<gtt> I've just about had it with quanta
<|unimatrix|> flipstar: i want it to be overwritten... but still, how do you pin it?
<flipstar> echo package hold|sudo dpkg --set-selections
<flipstar> were package is wine in this case
<joh6nn> stabbymctwist: well, the issue is that my $PATH is just fine in bash; from Konsole, everything works
<|unimatrix|> and how do you unpin it?
<bkudria> i'm seeing a strange issue with akregator: fetching feeds works only very sporadically, mostly the fetch fails immediatly, and "akregator: WARNING: Error listening on socket: -1" is printed on stdout.  googling for this message, or a simialr issue yields nothing helpful.  i'm using akregator 1.2.7 on kde 3.5.8 on kubuntu gutsy.  any advice?
<joh6nn> but if i try to run things from alt+f2, KDE says it can't find anything
<flipstar> |unimatrix|: echo package install|sudo dpkg --set-selections
<|unimatrix|> thanks flipstar, i'm gonna write that down
<fuhreal> Anyone know if there is an app in adept for online TV ??/
<flipstar> |unimatrix|: i did that too :)
<stabbymctwist> fuhreal -- Miro
<fuhreal> stabbymctwist: ty
<stabbymctwist> i'd suggest googling it first, it might not be exactly what you're looknig for
<flipstar> fuhreal: zattoo is also good..but not in adept
<joh6nn> bkudria: url of an example feed?
<fuhreal> i'm looking for something like ..... tvants for windows
<bkudria> joh6nn: i see it across 95% of my feeds, but here is one, for example: http://googleblog.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default
<carlzenox> ok i apt-get firefox but how do i actuwally use it >.<
<joh6nn> carlzenox: alt+f2, "firefox"
<flipstar> carlzenox: it should also in kmenu->internet->firefox
<bkudria> joh6nn: problem seems more likely to happen if i fetch more than 1 feed at once, but it happens with single feeds too
<carlzenox> thx guys
<mikes> anyone know how come my GTK based apps (firefox, xchat) only have the default, blocky theme? gtk+ theme changer allows me to pick more, but it affects not any apps :-(
<carlzenox> flipstar: it aint there =/
<mikes> in kde4 this is
<flipstar> carlzenox: run kbuildsycoca and check again..
<bkudria> joh6nn: i'm able to download the feed otherwise (konqueror, wget, ect) without problems - this is limited to akregator
<joh6nn> bkudria: gimme a sec, i'm googling
<bkudria> joh6nn: tried that :)
<fuhreal> stabbymctwist: i think miro is what i need
<stabbymctwist> fuhreal -- you can find other feeds for tv shows via google, too
<fuhreal> stabbymctwist: Leafs vs sabres... and i'm in pensilvania right now :(
<joh6nn> bkudria: try purging akregator and reinstalling it? (be sure to back up your feeds, first)
<bkudria> joh6nn: tried that already.  it's definetly more prevalent with multiple feeds - it looks like when the first feed doesn't immediately return, the other feeds bail out and fail
<joh6nn> bkudria: this is gustsy?
<fuhreal> stabbymctwist: darnit... sportsnet isn't avail
<bkudria> joh6nn: yep
<stabbymctwist> fuhreal -- try tvrss
<carlzenox> how can i like waatch  youtube videos :x
<flipstar> carlzenox: try  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<joh6nn> flipstar: restricted extras would be better, i'll bet
<joh6nn> save us answering more questions in about 30 seconds.  : )
<carlzenox> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<joh6nn> carlzenox: try apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<carlzenox> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<carlzenox> >.<
<flipstar> carlzenox: it is in multiverse..you need to enable this repo
<carlzenox> how O.o
<joh6nn> bkudria: are you using KDE 3.5 or KDE 4?
<flipstar> carlzenox: adept->manage software sources
<bkudria> joh6nn: kde 3.5.8
<jckffyi> How long dose it usually take to copy 80 gig via dd? I started the process at 5:44 chicago time, it is now 7:46, and the process has not yet finished.?
<joh6nn> bkudria: ; (.  i got nothin', sorry
<flipstar> jckffyi: depends on your disc speed..
<carlzenox> flipstar: how do i enable a repo?
<flipstar> carlzenox: adept->manage software sources
<carlzenox> "New repository:                               "
<flipstar> jckffyi: with 20MB/s it should take an hour or so
<stabbymctwist> jckffyi -- ipod, i'm guessing?
<stabbymctwist> jckffyi -- if so, you might be plugged into a usb1 port, which would slow it down a lot
<jckffyi> 20meg? no, I am going to do a riskey experiment, so I am making a duplicate of my laptop hard disk so I can revert if something gose terribly wrong
<joh6nn> jckffyi: if that's what you're doing, you'd have been better off with partimage
<carlzenox> omfg why the fu** couldent it just come with it >=[
<root_______> holaaaa
<joh6nn> carlzenox: for a variety of very complicated legal reasons.  yell at the government
<Arwen> jckffyi, did you set the blocksize in dd right? it'll be REALLY slow without.
<stabbymctwist> carlzenox -- because in the usa, not everybody can distribute adobe cflash
<flipstar> !multiverse | carlzenox
<ubotu> carlzenox: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<carlzenox> i hate the goverment there di** heads >=[
 * savetheWorld prepares to sue carlzenox for using patented technology without paying for a license 
<stabbymctwist> carlzenox -- it's not hte government, i's adobe's patenting
<Arwen> which is enforced by bad government policy
<jckffyi> no, I didn't, I just ran streight dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb
<joh6nn> carlzenox: we are the government, and the government is us.  welcome to self-loathing
<carlzenox> im on probation O.o
<Arwen> jckffyi, that is gonna take hours and hours and days and days to complete
<Arwen> try again with bs=4096 or bs=8192
<jckffyi> how do I figure out the block size? and set it, Ive do this before and id didn't take nearly as long
<flipstar> dd copies _everything_ afair
<flipstar> the whole disc
<flipstar> including free space
<jckffyi> yeah, that's what I want, and need
<RSC-232> does anyone recommend a program like linuxmce
<joh6nn> RSC-232: what's it do?
<bkudria> joh6nn: ok, understandable.  thanks for looking!
<Arwen> RSC-232, how about "linuxmce"? It's very much like it.
<RSC-232> no
<RSC-232> ... the people in the chat are insulting
<RSC-232> i refuse to use it
<stabbymctwist> people?
<stabbymctwist> that's plural
<g_m_t_s> hi guys somebody here speak spanish?
<Arwen> then, um... try explaining what features of "linuxmce" you need.
<stabbymctwist> the insult was singular
<joh6nn> stabbymctwist: i think he means #linuxmce
<tekteen> RSC-232: linuxmce is a combination of other programs
<Arwen> or get over it and ignore the idiots
<flipstar> !es > g_m_t_s
<RSC-232> i know
<RSC-232> i want home automation + PVR
<tekteen> RSC-232: with some of there own code
<bkudria> g_m_t_s: try #kubuntu-es
<Arwen> RSC-232, MythTV
<tekteen> RSC-232: mythtv may work
<RSC-232> what about home automation?
<WeaponX> how big should i make my / partition?
<Arwen> well, what do you mean by "home automation"?
<tekteen> RSC-232: there is nothing "like" linuxmce
<Arwen> if you need to schedule tasks, that's what cron/anacron are for
<joh6nn> WeaponX: 10G is more than adequate
<flipstar> WeaponX: at least 5gig i would say
<joh6nn> i usually keep mine around 5G
<WeaponX> yea i was gonna go with 5gb
<RSC-232> turn off lights etc
<WeaponX> and is a 1gb swap ok?
<joh6nn> how much ram have you got?
<flipstar> WeaponX: but if you want to test kde4 or some some more would hurt :)
<joh6nn> conventional wisdom is about 1.5 x ram
<WeaponX> ~ joh6nn ~ 1gb ram
<Arwen> RSC-232, write a shell script that calls whatever function that is. Then use cron or anacron to run it at a specific time or as a result of an event.
<joh6nn> WeaponX: then i'd go with 1.5-2G for swap
<WeaponX> ~ flipstar ~ ive had kubuntu for a bit now, just dont wanna make the partitions too small
<WeaponX> ~ joh6nn ~ ah kk
<flipstar> i made mine 15gig just for fun
<joh6nn> flipstar: you have 15G of swap?
<flipstar> lol
<flipstar> no..root filesystem
<joh6nn> ahhh
<joh6nn> i was gonna say
<joh6nn> WeaponX: strongly recommend that you put /tmp on its own partition
<WeaponX> why do you say that?
<flipstar> maybe he means /home instead of /tmp ..?
<joh6nn> flipstar: no, i mean /tmp
<flipstar> ../tmp gets deletet every login afair
<joh6nn> yeah, but i don't log in and out all that often.  lots of people don't
<joh6nn> which means it can pretty big pretty fast
<WeaponX> yes /home has its own partition
<WeaponX> 5gb
<joh6nn> if it's on its own partition, and it fills up, then the worst that happens is some particular app crashes
<RSC-232> is 20gig enough for kubuntu?
<flipstar> sure
<joh6nn> if /tmp is on /, and /tmp gets huge and fills / to capacity, things can get kind of interesting
<flipstar> okay..make sence but since i login regular doesnt affect me ..
<stabbymctwist> weaponx -- /boot is also handy to have on a seperate partition
<tekteen> RSC-232: yes
<flipstar> is there a way in koversation to switch tabs without mouse?
<flipstar> *konversation
<SlimeyPete> shift + right iirc
<tekteen> ctrl+tab
<tekteen> works with most programs
<SlimeyPete> oh wait, yeah, that might be right
<flipstar> doesnt work both ..
<flipstar> okay ctrl+tab work if the focus is on the window itself
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> so it does work?
<flipstar> jep :) thx
<tekteen> np
<jckffyi> will the grub install see windows even if windows has been wiped off of the mbr? Or will I need to edit the menu.lst afterwards?
<stabbymctwist> ubuntu will see windows and configure grub accordingly
<flipstar> tekteen: it just dont make sense since i have to click on the window..and after switching tabs the focus is again on the speech bar :/
 * dudlas is away: Gone away for now.
<tekteen> flipstar: :-(
<Dr_willis> !find synaptic
<ubotu> Found: synaptic, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, gsynaptics, ksynaptics, libsynaptics-dev (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> !info  ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics (source: ksynaptics): Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 228 kB, installed size 1156 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<Apple_Cat> PM ?
<fsleeper> anyone versed in loading flashplayer?
<joh6nn> define "versed" and "loading"
<fsleeper> knowledgeable and putting it on your computer
<flipstar> fsleeper:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<stabbymctwist> flseeper -- in ubuntu, sudo apt-get install flashplayer-plugin-nonfree
<stabbymctwist> i think
<stabbymctwist> i haven't done that in a long time
<fsleeper> did that - it doesn't take
<fsleeper> or I might be doing it wrong
<flipstar> >it< ?
<flipstar> firefox ?
<stabbymctwist> oh, you probably don't have the extra repositories enabled
<flipstar> multiverse in this case
<fsleeper> konqueror
<stabbymctwist> go into adept, manage->repositories
<flipstar> fsleeper: is it enabled in konqueror? konqueror setting>java&javascript>javascript
<fsleeper> well when I launch the browser java is off but javascript is on
<Arwen> ugh, compiz and Xorg are leaking memory on me :-\
<Arwen> they've grown to using 200MB
<pat5star> Arwen: quick, get the duct tape :)
<Arwen> so yeah, my memory load is ridiculous, 80% RAM use and 60% swap
<flipstar> ~130 here
<flipstar> 39% & 0% :)
<tekteen> ~200 here
<Apple_Cat> 120 here
<pat5star> 28% and 128 here, since we're polling :)
<nosrednaekim> ?
<pat5star> only 4 tabs going, and probably no where near the addons everyone else has
<flipstar> compiz & xorg memory usage
<philipp_> how i can add me to the group vboxuser?
<philipp_> how can i add me to the group vboxuser?
<nosrednaekim> philipp_: run "kdesudo kate /etc/group" and find where the vbouser line is.... add your user name after the colon at the end
<philipp_> thanks
<pat5star> philipp: or addgroup --ingroup vboxuser <username>
<flipstar> will *ubuntu ever support a raid on installation ?
<klerfayt> can anyone find package scroller?
<flipstar> !find scroller
<ubotu> No packages matching 'scroller' could be found
<flipstar> nope
<klerfayt> flipstar: it is listed with apt-cache showpkg ubuntu-desktop
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: in the alternate installer
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: do i have to do something special to enable this ?
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: I don't know, I have never done it before
<klerfayt> flipstar: never mind it is not listed, my mistake
<nosrednaekim> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<flipstar> yes..just asking about an official implementation or so..
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<nosrednaekim> hello Ertain
<Ertain> Is anyone else's version of Gutsy freezing for no apparent reason?  I think mine's freezing up because of Firefox.
<nosrednaekim> Ertain: mine certainly isn't
<dthacker> Ertain: what's the last thing you do before it freezes?
<fuhreal> stabbymctwist: this worked http://www.linux.ryukent.co.uk/show.php?id=36
<Ertain> I opened up a website.
<Ertain> I'
<Ertain> have heard it's because of Flash but I have my doubts.
<dthacker> Ertain: was it a flash website?  Do you have the flash plugin installed?
<dthacker> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: i just read everywhere "dmraid is currently not integrated into the installer" so i thought there might be plans to do so..
<Ertain> Yeah, I have it installed.
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: I think that means ubiquity, not the command line installer
<dthacker> Ertain: was it a website with flash?
<philipp_> how can i install in konqueror the flashplayer? is he open source?
<flipstar> last time i tried it wasnt recognized..
<Ertain> Yes.
<flipstar> with alternate
<philipp_> how can i install in konqueror the flashplayer? is he open source?
<nosrednaekim> philipp_: go into the konqueror settings->plugins and enable the flash plugin... (if you already have ti installed for firefox)
<Apple_Cat> philipp_: is english your native language ?
<philipp_> no
<Apple_Cat> what is ?
<Xef> What?
<flipstar> not you Xef..
<philipp_> is there an opn source flashplayer?
<Xef> OK
<flipstar> philipp_: yes.. gnash
<nosrednaekim> philipp_: gnash... but it doesn't work real well IMO
<philipp_> libflash-swfplayer seems to be os too
<Xef> What do you do when a live Kubuntu ask you a login ID and a password?
<flipstar> login:ubuntu password:none(no password)
<Xef> I refer to a Kubuntu live DVD or CD.
<flipstar> same
<Xef> Thanks.
<nosrednaekim> Xef: it should log you in automatically
<nosrednaekim> Xef: did it? if not try enter
<philipp_> i have installed them but i cant load it...
<draik> Apple_Cat: Thank you for vbox
<fuhreal> Does anyone use awn ?
<Dr_willis> fuhreal,  i see a lot of people asking bout it in here from time to time.
<Dr_willis> and ive seen several guides on installing it on the varioys ubuntu tutorial/news sites
<Apple_Cat> you're welcome draik : )
<fuhreal> Dr_willis: I think it would work well with something like E , flux or fvwm but i kde doesn't need it i think
<fitoria> hello
<fitoria> I am upgrading to Hardy
<draik> Apple_Cat: I get things working on it. I'm asking in #vbox on how to get USB functionality
<fitoria> and the following error comes out
<Dr_willis> AWN as far as i know Requires a composting window manager - so that means compiz is needed... I dont think it will work at all with E/Fluxbox/fvwm
<fitoria> el subproceso post-installation script fue terminado por la señal (Fallo de segmentación), volcado de «core»
<fitoria> libc6 error
<tekteen> !hardy|fitoria
<ubotu> fitoria: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<fitoria> in libC6 --configure
<fitoria> ok
<ahmos> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<fuhreal> Dr_willis: compiz seems like overkill ....
<Dr_willis> fuhreal,  awn seems like overkill
<Arwen> compiz, awn, and all 3d effects are shitty, slow, and resource hogs
<fuhreal> Dr_willis: its nice to have a launcher
<Arwen> not to mention buggy and prone to causing kernel panics
<Dr_willis> fuhreal,  i have plenty of launchers...
<fuhreal> Dr_willis: but then again, to each his own ...
<philipp__> i have installed now gnash but i have problems to integrate it in konqueror
<Dr_willis> awn also did not like my twinview setup last i used it.
<philipp__> i have installed now gnash but i have problems to integrate it in konqueror
<Strangework> I recently installed the package 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' in order to play movies and listen to music, now I have no audio.. XD what happened?
<ahmos> hi, i've a problem setting my locales ..can any body help?
<nosrednaekim> !sound | Strangework
<ubotu> Strangework: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<RSC-232> im using Homebuntu
<RSC-232> something i put toether
<Ertain> I have returned.  Even when I removed Flash and installed Gnash it still froze up.
<Ertain> Heck, when I use Firefox my entire X server freezes up.
<nosrednaekim> Ertain: no matter what site you go to?
<Ertain> Yes.
<hustan> hello i have a dependacy error on libc6 can anyone help?
<RSC-232> hustan: join #linuxmce and ask there
<nosrednaekim> hustan: ask in #ubuntu+1
<hustan> ok thanks
<eric> hola
<VitaminH> Hello Kubuntu users!  I've got a bit of trouble here, hoping someone can help...
<eric> hola alguien que me ayude a instalar los codec de mp3
<nosrednaekim> VitaminH: ask :)
<nosrednaekim> !es |eric
<ubotu> eric: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<VitaminH> I've just installed Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4 and in the KDE control panel I enabled 3d desktop effects....and now I have a black screen with nothing but the arror/cursor
<VitaminH> *arrow
<nosrednaekim> VitaminH: ah..ok, thats fairly easy to fix.can you log into a recovery console
<nosrednaekim> VitaminH: fromt he login manager that is, if not, there are other ways
<VitaminH> (admittidly I am a newbie here...) I can get into a console window logging in as Session Type: Failsafe?
<fuhreal> Anyone know the tar command to unrar ?
<nosrednaekim> VitaminH: yes
<hustan> hello
<VitaminH> ok, looking at the shell window
<nosrednaekim> hustan: ok, so whats the error?
<hustan> its a dependacy error for libc6
<nosrednaekim> can you pastebin the exact error?
<hustan> it wont paste i can type it hold on
<sensae> In xorg.conf in Section Screen Subsection Display, I can see my proper resolution is in the list, but I can't switch to it.
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hustan> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6
<hustan> so any fixes?
<nosrednaekim> hustan: run "apt-cache search libc6" in a terminal
<hustan> ok hold on
<sensae> Anyone know why I can't switch to a higher resolution even though it's listed in xorg.conf?
<hustan> here   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60490/
<hustan> nosrednaeakim http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60490/
<nosrednaekim> ok
<nosrednaekim> hustan: what were you doing when you got this error? and in what app were you doing it
<william_> tem alguem do brasil
<nosrednaekim> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hustan> nosrednaekim, im trying to install sdlmame and i get this error
<nosrednaekim> hustan: ok, from the console, run "sudo apt-get install sdlmame" and pastebin the output
<hustan> ok
<VitaminH> nosrednaekim: I am at a console window, is there a specific thing I need to change to either reset the 3d desktop effects or alter so I don't just have a black screen?  ;)
<nosrednaekim> hustan: you may need to close adpet, or synaptic or whatever you were suing before
<hustan> i did
<hustan> cant find the packages
<nosrednaekim> pastebin the error
<hustan> nosrednaekim: cant find packages
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know how ot get system-config-samba working with kde4?
<hustan> E: Couldn't find package sdlmame
<hustan> thats it
<hustan> heres where im getting it from  http://wallyweek.altervista.org/rel123.php
<nosrednaekim> hustan: oh, I see, install that with Gdebi-kde
<fuhreal> Anyone know where amarok would put its icon ?  mine seems to have changed to somethin ugly :|
<hustan> so you know im not using kubuntu
<hustan> im using ubuntu
<fuhreal> hustan: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same just gnome vs kde desktops .... or whatever wm/desktop ur using
<fuhreal> at least i think :/
<hustan> ah ok
<nosrednaekim> hustan: they vary in little parts, but not for things like this
<hustan> il try kubuntu later see how that is
<hustan> ok
<hustan> so got a idea whys it doing this?
<nosrednaekim> no...
<hustan> ok
<hustan> il update to 7.10 tommorow
<nosrednaekim> probably a good idea
<hustan> yea
<hustan> alright thanks
<sensae> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sensae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60493/ Here's my xorg.conf. My resolution's listed there but I can't switch to it.
<eric> disculpen para kubuntu es
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fuhreal> Anyone know where amarok would put its icon ?  mine seems to have changed to somethin ugly :|
<VitaminH> nosrednaekim: I am at a console window, is there a specific thing I need to change to either reset the 3d desktop effects or alter so I don't just have a black screen?
<nosrednaekim> VitaminH: run "rm .kde4/share/config/kwinrc"
<VitaminH> '
<VitaminH> oops
<VitaminH> it's been removed...didnt seem to like me giving it the "exit" command so i've had to restart...
<nosrednaekim> ok
<VitaminH> exit brought me to a funny flashing screen wiht a bunch of colors and flashing alpha and beta signs.  it was scary
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<VitaminH> success! back to the desktop
<VitaminH> thanks so much
<VitaminH> now, should I dare trying to enable 3d again or should I just wait until the "stable" release
<nosrednaekim> you are welcome..... now, install some decent video drivers and then renable it
<VitaminH> hahah...so that was my problem
<nosrednaekim> or choose advanced->engine->Xrender
<VitaminH> i thought i'd enabled my nvidia proprietarty drivers
<VitaminH> ...hup nope they're not enable
<nosrednaekim> try "glxinfo | grep -i direct
<VitaminH> gotta install glxinfo first it appears....installing
<nosrednaekim> VitaminH: FYI, hardy support should be in #ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> and kde4 support in #kubuntu-kde4
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<VitaminH> hah...oh sorry
<VitaminH> <--- new guy
<nosrednaekim> its ok
<VitaminH> just dove into Linux about 2 months ago for the first time
<VitaminH> Mac convert
<nosrednaekim> wow.... hardy certainly ain't for the faint of heart:)
<nosrednaekim> VitaminH: well, good luck, I have to go :)
<VitaminH> thanks for the help friend!
<nick_> hey
<nick_> can i have a move background on linux
<Jucato> move background?
<nick_> yeah like water or image moving
<Jucato> ah. no animated GIFs. but I think there might be ways around that... just not sure
<nick_> ok
<nick_> yeah a gif
<Daisuke_Ido> no animated gifs?
 * Daisuke_Ido weeps
<NickPresta> There is an easy way around that :)
<Daisuke_Ido> url?
<NickPresta> `mplayer -rootwin -loop 0 image.gif` or even `mplayer -rootwin -loop 0 movie.avi`
<Jucato> there
<NickPresta> I don't know how bearable the buffering/flickering is on older machines but it works well on my machine
<DeadS0ul> is there a screenshoot tour for kde 3.5.9 in hardy heron beta?
<NickPresta> you can also add the 'nosound' flag if it is a movie and you don't need/want the sound
<Jucato> DeadS0ul: there isn't really much change from 3.5.8 to 3.5.9. mostly bug fixes
<Darkrift411> a tutorial im following for my os says 6) Open System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager, but i dont have "administration" under system
<Daisuke_Ido> so i could actually use http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/1557/1205113542608jy1.gif (warning, unashamed anime fan here)
<Darkrift411> wher eelse would i find this?
<Jucato> as for a screenshot tour of hardy heron itself... might have to google for that
<spawn57> oh
<Jucato> Darkrift411: K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab
<Daisuke_Ido> Darkrift411, system settings > advanced
<Jucato> (that tutorial is for GNOME)
<Daisuke_Ido> those are gnome instructions :P
<Daisuke_Ido> beat me again :\
 * NickPresta pats Daisuke_Ido's back.
<Darkrift411> ty
<NickPresta> It's okay. Jucato beats me frequently too
<spawn57> Jucato: it says tht there's compiz effects in kubuntu's hardy heron release notes.  Any idea what kind?
<Jucato> spawn57: dunno
<spawn57> damn
<Jucato> hehehe
<prince_jammys> wobbly stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> since part of kubuntu hardy's roadmap was feature parity with ubuntu, i would imagine the same effects
<Daisuke_Ido> typical is shadowing and inactive titlebar transparency, advanced moves into min/max effects and wobbly windows
<Jucato> spawn57: kubuntu doesn't have compiz that is separate from ubuntu's. basically what it probably means is that either compiz is installed by default or that it's very easy to install it
<spawn57> Jucato: probably, I'll find out when i upgrade in a few weeks.  I upgraded to 3.5.9 on gutsy and it broke hal so I'm pretty annoyed :(
<Jucato> spawn57: you can always ask in #ubuntu+1
<spawn57> yeah, I treid.
<spawn57> i'm just gonna wait for 2 weeks, I think it comes out then
<Daisuke_Ido> about a month.
<Alan_M> later everyone
<maduser> whats konversations scripting directory?
<Jucato> maduser: the system-wide/default installed scripts are in /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<Jucato> maduser: you can put your own (per user only) in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts/
<maduser> you also can specify the area where the script is
<maduser> but I get a permisons error
<Jucato> specify the area where the script is?
<maduser> yeah like exec /home/script
<posingaspopular> sudo the command
<Jucato> posingaspopular: hm?
<maduser> mabe
<maduser> lets see
<Jucato> maduser: well true, but for convenience, you can keep them with all the other scripts
<Jucato> but what permission errors do you get? is the script executable?
<maduser>  Could not execute script "/home/kevin/woo". Check file permissions.
<maduser> thats it
<Jucato> :D
<maduser> now nothings happening
<Jucato> without knowing what the script is or what it's supposed to do, can't really help you there
<maduser> it spose to print out information
<Jucato> where and how? in the current tab?
<maduser> bug
<maduser> cmd
<maduser> fortune
<maduser> fortunes.dat
<maduser> gauge
<maduser> google
<maduser> kdeversion
<maduser> mail
<maduser> media
<maduser> qurl
<maduser> sayclip
<maduser> sysinfo
<maduser> uptime
<maduser> weather
<maduser> woo
<maduser> woot
<maduser> woot~
<maduser> opps
<maduser> well it worked
<maduser> hmmm
<Jucato> maduser: next time, do not test scripts in here
<posingaspopular> kkon
<posingaspopular> oops
<nick_> he have a way to connect to another pc whit linux ?
<nick_> ?
<hatetank_> Need help with a new install!
<Dr__Willis> oh
<hatetank_> yes
 * Dr__Willis wonders if hatetank_  is typing the actual problem/question, or waiting for someone to ask what the problem....
<asobi> anyone uses noscript with firefox?
<asobi> when you allow a site on the white list, it will allow all the flash, java, etc yes?
<hatetank_> did a fresh install and then updates, then had a crash in adept.
<Dr__Willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<posingaspopular> nixternal: depends on which computer
<posingaspopular> samba, ssh, telnet, rloging, ftp, etc.
<wad> I'd like to disable to automatic "apt-get update" functionality that my kubuntu box has. What's the best way to do this? Should I just delete /etc/cron.daily/apt ?
<hatetank_> says a signal 6 sigabrt
<Jucato> !adeptcrash | hatetank_
<ubotu> hatetank_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Pendeta> Installing KDE I'm asked my DVB card type. I don't have on yet, but may get one. Our Internet connection is DSL so would the card type be terrestrial or cable?
<intelikey> oh !
<Jucato> "O"
<intelikey> ooops.   that was a new lesson.
<intelikey> with bx dont try to ^Z
<Jucato> heh
<hatetank_> uboto :thank you that  worked!
<intelikey> say Jucato.   how is ya ?
<Jucato> burned
<Jucato> !thanks | hatetank_
<ubotu> hatetank_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hatetank_> newbie sorry!
<Jucato> hatetank_: no worries :)
<intelikey> ir ?   uv ?   convexion ?
<Jucato> intelikey: sunburn :)
<intelikey> uv
<Jucato> oh right
<intelikey> sorry to hear that.   at least it wasn't convection.
<Daisuke_Ido> intelikey, why would you use bx when there's irssi?
<nick_> witch program i use for connect to another pc
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido i'm lazy
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido :)
<Daisuke_Ido> just something i've noticed recently concering ubuntu (as a collective)...  there have been more and more "linux purists" (read: trolls) trying to detract attention because they fear mass adoption...
<intelikey> nick_ depends on what you mean by connect.    web browser... ftp client... vnc viewer... ssh(and all it's facets)... samba/nfs... ?
<nick_> like vnc
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido yeah i don't like the dirrection that cannonical is taking linux.   it's ok to take one distro that way.  problem is it's dragging all FOSS with it...
<intelikey> at least up to this point the shift is minor.
<intelikey> !find vnc | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: Found: libvncserver-dev, xvnc4viewer, directvnc, libsvncpp-dev, libsvncpp0c2a (and 18 others)
<nick_> the better one ?
<intelikey> tight-vnc  ?
<Dr__Willis> Theres a dozen vnc variants. :) most work about the same.
<nick_> ok good
<Dr__Willis> for windows i tend to nstall 'ultravnc'
<Dr__Willis> Tightvnc, or vnc4server is what i use on linux normally
<intelikey> doc don't look now but you're spreding out in the middle...
<Dr__Willis> Yep. :)
<intelikey> :)
<kanadian> can I connect to a cisco based system at my university via VNC software such as those?
<Dr__Willis> Middle aged spread.
<Dr__Willis> If they are running a vncserver.. yes.. if not.. no.. :) i guess..
<kanadian> sorry. newb question
<kanadian> they are running a vnc server though
<Dr__Willis> You may want to read up on vnc. its a very flexiable tool.
<kanadian> I sense a sunday project coming on :)
<intelikey> nick_ i purposly omited "telnet" in the list ^ up there
<intelikey> i can't believe i got this computer working....
<nick_> lol
<nick_> tightvnc or telnet
<Dr__Willis> ssh !
<Dr__Willis> :)
<nick_> linux to windows
<nick_> not linux to terminal XD
<intelikey> lightening popped it the other day.    i tried for three days (off and on) to get it to post bios without success.     finally pulled all usable componants out of the box and pitched the box and mobo in the garbage (outside)
<nick_> tightvnc no .deb :(
<Dr__Willis> !find vnc
<ubotu> Found: libvncserver-dev, xvnc4viewer, directvnc, libsvncpp-dev, libsvncpp0c2a (and 18 others)
<intelikey> about five days later i happened to think of one other trick...    went out and dumped the water out of it, brought it in, hooked the psu back up and plugged a cpu in(without heatsync "duh OOPS") and it almost posted bios before it pooped and smelled funny (hot)
<Daisuke_Ido> !find tightvnc
<Dr__Willis> !find tightvnc
<ubotu> Found: tightvncserver, xtightvncviewer, tightvnc-java
<Dr__Willis> Its riht there in the repos...
<intelikey> heh.   added a heatsync and ram...  i'm talking on it.
<nick_> ummm
<Daisuke_Ido> nick_, i highly recommend you read up on repositories and package managers
<Dr__Willis> apt-get install  tightvncserver  xtightvncviewer
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Dr__Willis> My  Theres a lot of argumentive people in #ubuntu tonight
<Dr__Willis> :)
<intelikey> really ?   i'd go see but i'm banned still
<rmattb> does the MOTD say "It's not Windows" :)
<Darkrift411> is there anyone in here familiar enough with the process of getting bcm43xx (4311) installed and working to walk me thru it? I have tried many tutorials (7 mo's ago i got it working after 3 weeks). Im running a 7.10 liveDVD right now, and i want to make sure i can get it running before wiping vista off. I know im asking for a lot, but it would be much appreciated
<nick_> Dr__Willis:  i install tight vnc but i not see it lol
<Dr__Willis> nick_,  you may want to read its docs..
<Dr__Willis> 'not see' as in you dont see an icon? Thats normal...
<Dr__Willis> its not a gui app. :)
<nick_> o ok
<crxyem> I've tried firefox/mozilla-mplayer plugin but streaming medai opens in an external window, is there a way to have the content viewed in the webpage as streaming video ??
<intelikey> rmattb echo 'cat /dev/random | cut -c66 > /etc/motd' >> /etc/rc.local       :)))
 * Dr__Willis rembers suggesting reading up on vnc earier.. 
<Dr__Willis> I tend to use vnc4server, not tightvnc. not sure how the 2 differ
<nick_> ok
<crxyem> wmv streams for example
<nick_> like crossloop or logmein
<nick_> do you have something comparable
<intelikey> tightvnc is formulated specifically for slower networks.    not needed much anymore by most people.
<Dr__Willis> Yea. I was wondering more how the confiugs/defaults are set up
<Dr__Willis> vnc4server makes a .vnc dir and ,vnc/xstartup file to allow easy tweaking. :)
<Dr__Willis> some others seem to do it differently
<intelikey> .tightvncrc ?
<Dr__Willis> tightvnc seems to be identical to vnc4server in this area.
<Dr__Willis> Hmm.. tightvnc only let me use a 8 letter password for the vnc server
<intelikey> ummm single packet limit there ?
 * intelikey hadn't noticed    but doesn't normally use a vnc
<posingaspopular> hey all, when I to launch frostwire, it doesn't run properly.. here is the output when I type it into the terminal
<posingaspopular> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60505/
<nick_> how to install a .tar
<Possum234> after installing Kubuntu Gutsy, I got grub error 17
<Possum234> can anyone explain what happened
<posingaspopular> nick_: tar -xvzf (tar name)
<Daisuke_Ido> zvf if it's not gzipped
<Daisuke_Ido> no, xvf
<Darkrift411> how to install tar: light cigarette, inhale, hold, exhale... tar installed in /lungs properly
<Daisuke_Ido> whoops
<nick_> sudo apt-get install limewire not work :(
<posingaspopular> nick_: install frostwire
<posingaspopular> apt-cache search limewire
<nick_> E: Impossible de trouver le paquet frostwire
<nick_> ls
<nick_> mt
<posingaspopular> someone is french :P
<nick_> lol its said imposible to find the package frostwire
<posingaspopular> nick_: i know french :P and that error output too
<Jucato_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nick_> ok thnaks work now
<sudobash> i bet it doesn't have BS adware and spyware like Limewire also
<sudobash> but it is linux
<nick_> !realvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realvnc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nick_> grr lol
<posingaspopular> msg Jucato http://imagebin.org/15122
<posingaspopular> oops
<posingaspopular> :P
<nick_> lol a page of full code appaear when i downlaod it
<nick_> i got froswire but java error
<nick_> i install the 5.0 environement
<asobi> is divx included in restricted extras?
<Jucato> short answer: yes
<Jucato> (longer answer: depends on what video and audio codec  was used for the video)
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> so i shouldn't need the divx webplayer then
 * Jucato is not familiar with it
<intelikey> hmm not bad hardware clock was only 2 houndred million seconds off...
<asobi> how do you display /whois in chan instead of server tab with xchat?
<Jucato> asobi: might want to ask that in #ubuntu or #xchat
<asobi> is xvid included with restricted extras?
<intelikey> i guess five days under water kinda reset the clock.
<Jucato> asobi: same answer as divx
<asobi> thought so
<intelikey> xvid >< divx
<EightiesK> um... i have a WUSB54g version 4 wireless card anyone know if i can use it in kubuntu?
<nick_> i forgot how to install .tar.gz
<Jucato> nick_: what are you trying to install?
<asobi> does kaffeine play .mkv files?
<nick_> java
<nick_> im boring to try to install java and flash player
<intelikey> nick_  ;/
<Jucato> asobi:  I think so
<Jucato> nick_: just install the package "kubuntu-restricted-extras" and you'll get those without having to compile them
<nick_> not working
<nick_> i try to open frostwire
<nick_> and said java error
<EightiesK> anyone?
<Jucato> I think it's a problem with frostwire, not java
<Jucato> !wireless | EightiesK
<ubotu> EightiesK: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nick_> o ok
<Jucato> might want to see the docs and check your brand/model
<nick_> so im in ....
<nick_> to use frostwire lol
<nick_> my bad
<asobi> they need to make ark able to handle .ace files ~_~
<nick_> install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<nick_> i try to install that
<Jucato> asobi: Ark uses utilties to do its extracting/compressing.  try installing whatever utility is needed for ace formats
<Jucato> nick_: again, if you have installed kubuntu-restricted-extras, you do need to make your life harder
<asobi> oh
<intelikey> !info unace
<ubotu> unace (source: unace): extract, test and view .ace archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-5 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nick_> Jucato:  wher i can find restric in kde
<Jucato> (of course, that depends if Ark was built to support ace files if the utility/backend is installed)
<asobi> i assume i can install unace from adept?
<intelikey> can still use unace if he needs to access an .ace
<Jucato> nick_: K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs -> type "Kubuntu Restricted Extras" in the search box at the top. when it shows up, click on the checkbox to mark it for installation. then click on the Apply Changes button
<Jucato> asobi: yes
<nick_> ok thnaks
<Jucato> intelikey: of course. but that doesn't really 'fix" his original quesiton/problem :)
<intelikey> no
<nick_> Aucun module externe trouvé pour «Média Shockwave Flash»
<nick_> :(
<nick_> i need flash player
<nick_> again
<Jucato> I do not speak french
<Darkrift411> is there anyone in here familiar enough with the process of getting bcm43xx (4311) installed and working to walk me thru it? I have tried many tutorials (7 mo's ago i got it working after 3 weeks). Im running a 7.10 liveDVD right now, and i want to make sure i can get it running before wiping vista off. I know im asking for a lot, but it would be much appreciated
<nick_> its said he need macromedia flash
<nick_> !flash player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash player - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nick_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jucato> nick_: yes. and you install Flash through Kubuntu Restricted Extras!
<Jucato> Flash, Java, MP3 support, etc!
<nick_> yes but he not work
<Jucato> what browser are you using?
<nick_> Adobe Flash was not detected...
<nick_> konkeror
<Jucato> go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> in the left side, there is a list with icons, go to the Plugins options. click the Scan for new plugins button
<Jucato> then click on Apply, then OK. then try again
<Jucato> if you need help translating, there's a #kubuntu-fr channel too
<nick_> o thanks
<pattyta> aloo?
<pattyta> hay alguien despiertoo??
<pattyta> :(
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pattyta> ??
<pattyta> lucato?
<pattyta> puchaa....
<Jucato> English only
<pattyta> hellp me xD
<mrtimbo> hi
<intelikey> no speek geek in here some
<pattyta> Need to Know ...
<pattyta> :(
<Jucato> know what?
<Jucato> (you can ask in #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es if you are having a hard time using English)
<pattyta> Install programs on kununtu, I
<pattyta> ...
<intelikey> it's down the hall to the left.   has a sign, one say men other say women
<pattyta> kubuntu...
<Jucato> intelikey: um?
<mrtimbo> eh
<asobi> inteli is trying to be funny
<posingaspopular> which one pattyta
<Jucato> pattyta: click on the K Menu. click on Add/Remove Programs. search for the program or programs you want to install, click on the box beside their name to check it, then click Apply Changes to install them
<asobi> jucato is the most patient, helpful person i know
<asobi> ^^
<Jucato> nah. :P
<Jucato> there are others too. probably better than me. they just happen to be asleep or at work :)
<pattyta>   But I get nothing
<asobi> true
<pattyta>   I need help, I am new to this
<asobi> so where are you?
<intelikey> or even sleeping at work.
<intelikey> man i can't stay on top of this thing today.
<Jucato> go bottom :)
<asobi> haha
<Colonel_Panic> hey does anyone in here know anything about configuring eggdrop bots?
<pattyta>   There is some room in Spanish ??
<Jucato> !es | pattyta
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> pattyta: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<asobi> is there a #eggdrop chan? =P
<intelikey> Colonel_Panic what in particular ?
<Colonel_Panic> yeah, but it's dead in there
<Colonel_Panic> well
<asobi> oh -_-
<pattyta> Thanks guys, it became =)
<Jucato> of course that doesn't make *this* channel the correct place to ask. :)
<Colonel_Panic> I keep getting this error every time I telnet to it
<Colonel_Panic> for some reason my bot won't recognize my password
<Jucato> (if you do find someone in here who does know, please take the questions/conversation in private or in #kubuntu-offtopic  thanks)
<Colonel_Panic> I have to delete the user file
<Colonel_Panic> then re-log in as NEW to reassume control of it
<pattyta> Apologize for the inconvenience, but I am new xD
<Colonel_Panic> when I try to re-log in after restarting the bot
<Jucato> pattyta: no problem
<Colonel_Panic> I get this error: "Can't telnet until you have a password set"
<pattyta> The bad thing is that there is nobody in the other room :(
<Colonel_Panic> for some reason it's not saving my password
 * Jucato *kindly* points Colonel_Panic to the fact that it is offtopic in here...
<Colonel_Panic> yeah I know
<intelikey> Colonel_Panic hmm never had that happen  but i always controlled locally.    maybe someone in ##linux  would know
<Colonel_Panic> hmmm ok thx
<EightiesK> when i try to install kubuntu it errors ans won't start x server anyone know why?
<EightiesK> then it errors in Safe gfx mode...
<EightiesK> anyone?
<intelikey> EightiesK maybe boot with "noacpi vga=normal"  ?
<EightiesK> intelikey: where would i type that?
<intelikey> at the boot prompt
<intelikey> f1
<Pendeta> I just installed KDE on Ubuntu Server Edition. How do I start KDE?
<intelikey> startx ?
<intelikey> Pendeta or are you asking for a display manager ?     install gdm
 * intelikey doesn't reccomend kdm cause he doesn't like it.
<Jucato> or "startkde"
<nixternal> or "startjucato"
<intelikey> Jucato does that now bring up the xserver ?
<Jucato> it always has
<nixternal> really?
<Jucato> iirc
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> oh no wait
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> hmmm never has for me.
<Jucato> starx + startkde
<Jucato> startx*
<nixternal> there you go
<Jucato> bah! that signals bed time :)
<nixternal> or, export DISPLAY=:0 ring a bell?
 * Jucato is incoherent when he's incoherent
<nixternal> sudo /etc/inti.d/kdm restart
<Jucato> nope. no bells here. only buzzers
<nixternal> works all the time...or s/restart/start
<intelikey> yeah.    but if he has only installed kde on top of ubuntu-server   startx will default to kde
<Jucato> buzzes
<asobi> thanks for the help and good night
<nixternal> intelikey: not necessarily
<nixternal> if he installed kubuntu-desktop then yes
<Jucato> depends on the setting for X
<nixternal> if he installed the kde-core stuff then I don't believe it does
<nixternal> I know I had to create a custom start script for my trunk build of KDE 4 and KDE 3
<intelikey> nixternal kde != kde-core
<nixternal> intelikey: then how else would you install a fully functional KDE? by installed libs, pimlibs, base, pim, and so on?
<intelikey> nixternal by installing kde
<nixternal> kde-core is the meta package that install a vanilla KDE
<intelikey> !find kde
<ubotu> Found: atlantikdesigner, edubuntu-addon-kde, edubuntu-desktop-kde, gdebi-kde, gettext-kde (and 572 others)
<intelikey> !info kde
<ubotu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<asobi> can someone dcc me something, want to test?
<nixternal> oh ya, forgot about the kde metapackage..you are right intelikey
<intelikey> sorry wrong switch.
<nixternal> I am thinking kde4-core
<asobi> say a picture, something small
<nixternal> a picture, something small
<asobi> >.<
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> you told me to say it
<nixternal> I have DCC blocked
<asobi> anyone?
<intelikey> test.
<asobi> hmm
<pattyta> I can send someone in the courtroom Spanish please
<asobi> why does my dcc not work
<intelikey> asobi router firewall
<asobi> i use guarddog
<EightiesK> intelikey: it says starting powernode can't create long line of code directory none existant
<Pendeta> startx is giving a "no such file or directory" message. Does that mean I have a bad install?
<intelikey> EightiesK yeah that's cause you told it not to insert the acpi modules        and ?
<EightiesK> it started xserver then went back to the prompt
<EightiesK> and its just stuck there.
<EightiesK> just blinking.
<intelikey> Pendeta no.  it means you installed a desktop environment without an xserver    install xwindow-system-core
<EightiesK> do i need alt install disk?
<intelikey> EightiesK ok.   do you have at least 256m ram there ?
<Pendeta> intelikey, thanks. I'll do that now.
<EightiesK> lol
<EightiesK> no
<EightiesK> lol
<EightiesK> old computer.
<EightiesK> well ya
<intelikey> EightiesK that's your problem.   and yes alternate install
<EightiesK> exactly 256
<intelikey> errr then it should be plenty for the livecd
<EightiesK> would oem be ok?
<EightiesK> or will it format the whole comptuert?
<intelikey> </shrugs>  and points at jucato
<asobi> anyone use guarddog?
<asobi> jucato went to bed
<intelikey> well i didn't even know that ubuntu was producing OEM cd's
<EightiesK> lol
<intelikey> hey don't laugh too hard.   i'm a linux fan   but not really much of a ubuntu fan.
<EightiesK> i fixed it
<EightiesK> I went in thru oem mode.
<intelikey> asobi i installed guarddog and firestarter both one time to see if either would support the kind of custom tabeling i needed and neither did.  so i haven't seen them sense.
<EightiesK> anyone else here have a WUSB54g version 4 wireless card
<asobi> what firewall do you use?
<intelikey> same one you do     iptables.
<asobi> ...
<asobi> oh right
<intelikey> all guarddog and firestarter are is frontends to iptables
<asobi> so how do you dcc?
<intelikey> i leave a port open
<asobi> how so?
<asobi> i prefer gui but i am willing to use prompt
<EightiesK> truthfully if it wasn't for amorok and kopete oh and katapult i'd stil with windows
<asobi> O.o
<intelikey> $iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 10100 -j ACCEPT
<intelikey> something like that will open a port for you
<asobi> how do i know which port to open?
<intelikey> of course 10100 is an example onlyu
<intelikey> default irc is 6667
<asobi> well i can use irc fine
<intelikey> you can "pick one" and set your client to use it.
<asobi> i think 59 is default for dcc?
<intelikey> 8000 here
<asobi> hmm
<asobi> #xchat is dead
<asobi> how do i set xchat to a dcc port
<intelikey> ##linux is probably drunk    and #ubuntu is newbish
<asobi> it looks like my entire port ranges are open
<intelikey> asobi in it's menu
<asobi> what menu?
<DarkriftX> is there anyone in here familiar enough with the process of getting bcm43xx (4311) installed and working to walk me thru it? I have tried many tutorials (7 mo's ago i got it working after 3 weeks). Im running a 7.10 liveDVD right now, and i want to make sure i can get it running before wiping vista off. I know im asking for a lot, but it would be much appreciated
<intelikey> asobi you have a version of xchat that doesn't have a menu ?
<asobi> define menu?
<DarkriftX> asobi right click in the center of the chat window, should bring up the menu
<intelikey> asobi ;/
<DarkriftX> i htink he means he "file view" etc menu
<asobi> oh
<asobi> yea
<asobi> i do
<asobi> which menu do i want
<asobi> my settings show i have all ports open
<asobi> settings -> preferences -> file transfer -> ports 0 to 0 is all ports open yes?
<asobi> nothing in dcc ip address though
<intelikey> i haven't used xchat in many years now...
<EightiesK> is there a mirandaIM client for linux or is is windows only?
<intelikey> well thanks for wakeing me up.     i need to make rounds.
<asobi> use pidgin
<EightiesK> i used pidgin since .07 GAIM Alpha
<EightiesK> lol
<EightiesK> latley theres so many bugs....
<asobi> -_-
<asobi> it's fine here
<EightiesK> in linux i prefer kopete.
<asobi> the layout/organization is unattractive to me
<EightiesK> the only way i can get into Xserver is in oem mode but i can't do a regualr install from there....
 * asobi is a newb, can't help you there :/
<asobi> tried live cd?
<asobi> it was very easy for me
<EightiesK> it is the live cd
<EightiesK> but the live cd won't open xserver
<asobi> ...
<asobi> um
<asobi> damaged cd?
<EightiesK> no
<asobi> no idea then
<EightiesK> it runs the live cd in oem mode
<asobi> try another live cd?
<stdin> BT note: please don't remove these:
<Arwen> um, libiconv is part of libc6, right?
<Arwen> I've got a source package that's searching for libiconv.so
<cq> is shutdown -r a good idea under kubuntu, or are the log-off options better?
<Arwen> it's a good idea if you want to reboot...
<Arwen> you might wanna log out first if you prefer not having a term signal being sent to all your apps
<cq> sure, i just had a term running, so it's ok
<cq> is there anyone really technically good here?  I think I managed to hose my whole system with one apt-get install ...
<cq> now on boot in recovery mode the system hangs saying it's trying to read beyond the disk limits
<cq> how exactly do ubuntu and kubuntu work, they take debian's archive and system, preconfigure it and add gnome/kde and change some bootups, or is there more to it?
<cq> how stable/unstable is 8.04?
<cq> I know it's beta, but is it early or late beta ;)
<stdin> cq: the beta was releases on thursday
<cq> I looked at the changes... looks like mostly desktop improvements, right?
<cq> over 7.10
<stdin> cq: for the beta, yes. but remember there were alphas before that and quite a lot has changed "under the hood"
<cq> where are the under the hood changes listed?  is there a changelog somewhere? I didn't find one
<stdin> cq: the entire changelogs? those are stored per source-package, have a look at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/ to see them all, though they aren't sorted per release
<stdin> so the entire changelog for packages are there, from the 1st packaging
<cq> ah... there's no 'under the hood changes from 7.10 to 8.04' summary somewhere? :)
<stdin> no, it would take months of effort just to do that and, to be frank, we have better things to do ;)
<cq> understood ;)
<cq> I'm just trying to figure out if I want to install the beta or not.
<cq> are the releases based on debian stable, testing, or a mixture?
<stdin> unstable
<stdin> that is, debian unstable
<cq> unstable? that's gutsy...
<cq> why not testing? or are some things too slow there?
<stdin> testing breaks too much
<cq> I thought the point of testing was to move it from unstable into testing only when it _doesnt_ break too much
<cq> i.e. dependencies OK, no bugs filed in XX days ...
<stdin> I thought it was testing -> unstable, but I'm not sure any more. haven't used debian for years now
<stdin> if you want to test the ISOs, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing though we recommend you keep backups, etc... etc...
<cq> no, unstable -> testing -> stable
<cq> http://www.debian.org/devel/testing is a good quick summary
<cq> there's also experimental for stuff too unstable to go into unstable
<stdin> hardy should be stable enough for an experienced user, but probably not for the "average" one
<stdin> cq: give me main, restricted, universe and multiverse. less confusing :p
 * djdarkman is installing hardy....
<djdarkman> so far soo good, no troble with the upgrade tool that worked nice when I upgraded to gutsy
<cq> stdin: it's different, debian develops the base system, so their stuff is organised along stability lines.  the ubuntu worls is along base system to userland dimensions
<stdin> cq: yes, I know :)
<re-align> Anyone know where Firefox stores the images used in its themes?
<david__> I just installed 7.10 and let adept install all the updates. Now everytime I try to use adept or add/remove or similar, I get an error saying another package manager is running
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<david__> I let it try to stop it and get a crash handler. even rebooting doesn't solve this
<stdin> david__: do what ubotu said there
<david__> o thanks, will try now
<re-align> david, I had the same problem, the above fixed it.
<david__> ubotu: Which option do I choose when it asks which config file to keep? default is to keep your current version
<stdin> just press enter to choose the default
<re-align> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<david__> wow that ubotu is pretty damn smart, it knew exactly what i wanted
<jussio1> david__: ubotu is a robot
<david__> Which option do I choose when it asks which config file to keep? default is to keep your current version
<david__> yes I know
<|Cain_|> can someone tell me how to change the color of the kicker?
<david__> thats why I said "it" lol
<user5> vai nella sez. it
<stdin> david__: choose the default if you want
<david__> stdin: thanks
<jussio1> |Cain_|: its part of the theming, but you need to enable it by right clicking kicker and configuring it
<jussio1> !it | user5
<ubotu> user5: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<re-align> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ProbeDot> i have a text file having one word on each line. how can i delet duplcate words?
<SSJ_GZ> ProbeDot: Run in through sort and uniq
<SSJ_GZ> *it
<ProbeDot> SSJ_GZ nickrud if there are sentences on each line instead of words. then what will this do. cat /home/a.txt | sort | uniq   ?
<SSJ_GZ> ProbeDot: sort | uniq sorts the lines into alphabetical order, and filters out lines that are identical to the line before it.
<ProbeDot> SSJ_GZ you mean exact lines?
<SSJ_GZ> ProbeDot: I think they have to be 100% identical, yes.
<ProbeDot> this will not be sorted? 1. helo how are you 2. helo how @are you        (both lines will be untouched)?
<ProbeDot> SSJ_GZ ok. thanks!
<SSJ_GZ> ProbeDot: np -:)
<pat5star> ProbeDot: I'm hurt!  :(   I gave you the answer in another channel already! touch newfile.txt < oldfile.txt | uniq
<pat5star> ProbeDot: I'm hurt!  oops, meant touch newfile.txt < cat oldfile.txt | uniq
<ProbeDot> pat5star that was witha windows app. linux is better
<ProbeDot> SSJ_GZ pat5star i have another small txt files. each line with one word. how do i delete the words in a.txt that match with words in the small file b.txt ?
<pat5star> ProbeDot: well I won't argue that with you :)
<ProbeDot> pat5star :)
<SSJ_GZ> ProbeDot: Hmmm ... can't think of a good way of doing that; sorry!
<ProbeDot> k
<Jucato> ProbeDot: you might want to try asking in ##bash or ##linux (probably the former)
<ProbeDot> Jucato iam baned in linux
<ProbeDot> dont know why
<pat5star> ProbeDot: depending upon how big it is, if it's not too big, you can do diff -u a.txt b.txt and compare the 2, if it's too big to manually edit, we can come up with a one liner to handle it :)
<ProbeDot> pat5star the smal files has just 50 words. but the big file has about 5000
 * Jucato guesses a mixture of bash, grep, cut, etc
<ProbeDot> so what you  should i do
<Jucato> ##bash
<ProbeDot> k
 * Jucato thinks its offtopic for this channel anyway
<Jucato> if anyone's interested in continuing to help ProbeDot, please head over to #kubuntu-offtopic for it
<Jucato> thanks
<ProbeDot> your welcome Jucato :)
<pat5star> ProbeDot: a one-liner bash script would go something like this: for word in `cat a.txt`; do; grep $word b.txt; if [ $? -eq 0 ]; do echo $word >> c.txt; fi; done;
<Jucato> ahem :)
<pat5star> ProbeDot: c.txt would contain all unique words
<pat5star> Jucato: u have a cold?
<ProbeDot> pat5star thanks
<pat5star> ProbeDot: yw, hope that worked, I'm drunk and high and worried that I didn't get syntax quite right :)
<pat5star> ProbeDot: nothing like spending a Friday night drinking alone, popping percocets like candy, and chatting with a bunch of geeks on irc :P
<jussi01> pat5star: he has left. can we move on now please?
<pat5star> and so everyone knows, I mean geeks in nicest form :)
<pat5star> jussi01: oh, quite right...what is the next topic/question sir jussi01?
<pat5star> jussi01: seeing that it's so busy and all
<jussi01> pat5star: this is a kubuntu support channel, you were asked to go to #kubuntu offtopic for other discussion
<pat5star> jussi01: I answered his question on one short line, I'm sure it didn't upset this very important/busy channel that much, but if it did I offer my utmost apologies
<pat5star> jussi01: and I promise to never, ever do something that bad again!
<pat5star> jussi01: do you live in your parents basement and have lot of pimples? Don't mean to stereotype, but just trying to form a mental image :P
<Jucato> pat5star: that is totally uncalled for
<pat5star> Jucato: it is? my bad.
<pat5star> Jucato: just wondering why a short one line answer to someones question gets a person in trouble, instead of thanked, that all. guess I'm a little perturbed
<Jucato> 1. I already gave a warning to take the bash/scripting conversation to #kubuntu-offtopic (that was what the ahem was for). 2. please stay on topic and behave towards others
<Jucato> it was not for that one single line but for the entire topic. and as I said, I already gave a heads up to continue in the offtopic channel
<pat5star> Jucato: are we allowed to ask why? Or are we to accept orders without question? I'm trying to be helpful to new linux users...what you may not know was that he was asking for help in the #windows channel first
<pat5star> Jucato: seems to me that our goal is to convert users to linux (any distro), and he moved here
<Jucato> why? simple. this channel is for Kubuntu support questions. this channel (along with other ubuntu channels) have rules. one of them is to stay within the topic (which is Kubuntu support). we have offtopic channels for other kinds of conversations
<pat5star> Jucato: I'd consider my one line answer a success that may help convert another user to becoming a fulltime user, but am being reprimanded by ops on the channel, just seems contradictory
<Jucato> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jucato> <Jucato> it was not for that one single line but for the entire topic. and as I said, I already gave a heads up to continue in the offtopic channel
<pat5star> Jucato: I'm aware of that. But his problem was solveable in kubuntu, which he is new too, and I offerred him help on one line.
<Jucato> you keep on insisting that it's that *one liner*
<pat5star> Jucato: how many lines do you think it was?
<pat5star> Jucato: cause I do tend to ramble :)
<Jucato> pat5star: and look, ProbeDot understood and had no problems about it
<pat5star> Jucato: right, my point exactly. He couldn't get help on #windows but we solved it here. Is that not our goal?
<Jucato> let's see, 10 minutes worth of conversation?
<pat5star> Jucato: cause I could argue that most questions asked here should be taken off topic otherwise
 * Jucato sighs
<Jucato> pat5star: this should be simple. we have rules. please abide by them
<pat5star> Jucato: hey look, I'll sign off an leave permanetly if that helps you/makes you feel better. I'm just a huge kubuntu fan that wants to help others and convert them over too. Maybe I don't belong here
<Jucato> no one's telling you to leave
<Jucato> this conversation itself is already offtopic. and wouldn't be happening if you just 1. let it go like ProbeDot and 2. didn't bite back with that almost insulting remark
<pat5star> Jucato: well then let's not have an argument over something as silly as this. I peruaded the user from #windows to here, sovled his problem that couldn't be solved on #windows, and the channel isn't busy. I really don't see your point, but I won't do it again either
<pat5star> Jucato: ok I'll drop it and I apologize
<harpal> plz help with mpg123 equiliser file format
<pat5star> jussi01: I apoligize for my comment earlier as well
<cq> I have a machine which shows HD problems, "attempt to access beyond end of device". just did a clean reintsall, still there
<cq> any ideas on what it could be? the machine is old, HD is new, 30gb...
<cq> try with a smaller partition maybe?
<devnul1> Evening all...  Need a quick question answered using xubuntu... Unable to locate any info in forms
<devnul1> any advailible to help real quick
<pat5star> devnul1: what do you mean in forms?
<devnul1> The ubuntu web forms... My question is quick and simple.. I am using xubuntu but dont like the file manager it uses... I installed Kubuntu but to resource intensice... I was woundering if I can use DOLPHIN the Kubuntu file manager in xubuntu. Or can I install it with that version of ubuntu
<pat5star> devnul1: I'm not sure if dolphin will run without kde, you can remove everything kde related, then apt-get install dolphin, and look to see what it wiil install and decide if it's worth it or not
<devnul1> Kewl Thanks for the info...  I check that out and look around the web some more and see if i can find anything as well... Thanks for your time
<philipp_> I have installed a flashplayer called gnash how can i use him wiht Konqueror?
<philipp_> j #kubuntu-de
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> i just downloaded and installed kubuntu-kde4 beta image, and - to my suprise - i got kde3 os instead
<pat5star> Shade_: if you logout, then click the button to the right of the form fields, you'll have the option for session. Choose kde4 and enter login info and it will load up kde4 for you
<_Shade_> pat5star: the point is i haven't got any kde4 in sessions menu.
<Bewohner> nas
<Jucato> _Shade_: that'd be weird. sure you got the right ISO?
<_Shade_> Jucato: i followed the kubuntu.org's announcement :)
<philipp_> I have installed a flashplayer called gnash how can i use him wiht Konqueror?
<Jucato> _Shade_: which one specifically?
<Jucato> philipp_: try going to Settings -> COnfigure Konqueror -> Plugins -> click Scan for new plugins and click Apply and then OK
<_Shade_> Jucato: oh man... my mistake, sorry.... aargh
<pat5star> _Shade_: oh sry, did you download kde4-core (I think that's what it's called, I can't check now). apt-get install kde4-core
<Jucato> pat5star: he thought he downloaded the KDE 4 remix ISO :)
<Jucato> I guess he didnt :P
<pat5star> Jucato: oh I misunderstood
<Jucato> pat5star: I actually thought he downloaded the packages too
<_Shade_> but anyways... does anyone know how can i set up the nvidia restricted drivers? jockey doesn't install anything for me
 * Jucato had to read the sentence twice
<philipp_> Jucato it dosent work... i think i have to to give it the path where i have installed it at first
<pat5star> Jucato: i'm on my server right now and don't have the extra repositories added so i can't look up what it is he needs to download
<Jucato> pat5star: no problem. there's a #kubuntu-kde4 channel where _Shade_ can find lots of helpers for that :)
<pat5star> _Shade_: you can type systemsettings in a term, then go to advanced, then restricted drivers and go from there
<Jucato> philipp_: oooh looks like you have to install konqueror-plugin-gnash
<Jucato> (or K Menu -> System Settigs :P)
<pat5star> or like Jucato said too :)
<philipp_> philipp@hufi:~$ whereis gnash
<philipp_> gnash: /usr/bin/gnash /usr/lib/gnash /usr/share/gnash /usr/share/man/man1/gnash.1.gz
<Jucato> or Alt+F2, "systemsettings"
<pat5star> you gotta love linux, there is a ton of ways to do the same thing
 * Jucato nods
<philipp_> jucato what have i to do?
<Jucato> <Jucato> philipp_: oooh looks like you have to install konqueror-plugin-gnash
<_Shade_> Jucato: havent got THAT option in the advanced tab
<Jucato> same way you installed gnash (how did you do that?)
<Jucato> _Shade_: hm... KDE 3.5 right?
<_Shade_> Jucato: indeed
<Jucato> _Shade_: can you run "kdesu restricted-manager-kde" ?
<Jucato> if it complains about it not existing, then install restricted-manager-kde
<_Shade_> Jucato: i have jockey installed already
 * Jucato doesn't know jockey
<Jucato> more over, I don't know how to use it...
<_Shade_> Jucato: it's a replacement for restricted manager in hardy
<Jucato> um.. _Shade_ that is on hardy right?
<Jucato> ok.. you might find more/better help in #ubuntu+1 for your questions then :)
<dejava06> #semarang
<m4n> what would be the best option to have some automatic wireless network configuring system tray application
<m4n> anything that can scan for network at startup and enable selecting any one of them
<Jucato> not a wireless expert, but I think knetworkmanager can handle that
<jpatrick> m4n: I think KNetworkManager does that
<m4n> let me see if I have that installed
<pat5star> m4n: if not, you should install that...imo it's kubuntus best wireless network manager: apt-get install knetworkmanager   and it will be in kmenu -> internet -> knetworkmanager
<m4n> i just installed that.. let me check it out
<pat5star> m4n: important tip with knetworkmanager is to make sure your /etc/network/interfaces file doesn't have any entries other than the lo interface
<m4n> ah no wonder
<m4n> its showing manual only for me
<m4n> let me try removing those entries
<pat5star> m4n: right, remove any entries in interfaces, then you may need to reboot your machine
<Mushan> Hur stänger man ner "apt-get"? kan inte lägga till/ta bort program heller för den körs någonstanns.. eller? :D
<kheops> how to install drivers?
<kheops> ubuntu 7.10?
<Apple_Cat> what are the drivers for ?
<mohi> hi :)
<emilsedgh> kheops: driver of what? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> hey mohi :)
<kheops> Ati mobility X600
<kheops> kubuntu
<mohi> hey emilsedgh ;)
<emilsedgh> kheops: use the restricted manager from System Settings->Advanced
<m4n> hey whoever helped me, it worked perfectly :)
<m4n> all I had to do was remove those manual configuration entries from that file
<cq> how do I change the keyboard to german once ive booted from the live cd
<m4n> thanks a lot guys
<cq> ?
<emilsedgh> cq: System Settings->Reginal and Language->Keyboard Layout
<Apple_Cat> emilsedgh is on the ball tonight : )
<emilsedgh> hehe
<mohi> what can I do for this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5989/
<emilsedgh> Apple_Cat: i just could answer easy questions ;)
<kheops> Error : The software source for the package xorg-driver-fglrx is not enabled
<cq> got it thanks
<emilsedgh> kheops: hm, please open Adept Manager and enable reporitories from there
<yoann_> bjr
<yoann_> hi all
<yoann_> :(
<emilsedgh> !hi | yoann_
<ubotu> yoann_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Apple_Cat> mohi: what happens if you use Adept, or aptitude to install php5-cgi, usually they will sort out dependency  problems
<yoann_> no french here?
<emilsedgh> !fr | yoann_
<ubotu> yoann_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yoann_> ui
<yoann_> ty
<yoann_> bb
<mohi> Apple_Cat: the same story but with this msg: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Apple_Cat> you could try apt-get with the -f option, ie sudo apt-get -f install php5-cgi
<emilsedgh> mohi: btw why you want php-cgi?
<cq> OK, something is messed up in this computer, I get HD errors that completely crash or even trash the system from time to time, memtest+ shows no problems, neither does smarttools on the HD... any other diagnostic ideas?
<kheops> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<mohi> emilsedgh: for php5
<jpatrick> !aptfix | kheops
<ubotu> kheops: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JasonWard> Hello
<kheops>  If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a » there are no changes
<flipstar> hi, i decided to install gnome beside kde..where do i start? just install ubuntu-desktop ?
<flipstar> you guys dont like gnome ?
<Apple_Cat> ?
<jpatrick> flipstar: just install ubuntu-desktop
<flipstar> okay..
<Jucato> wow... what a conclusion drawn from 2 minutes of silence :)
<Jucato> flipstar: more detailed instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/gnome
<flipstar> 2 minutes are much on irc :P kdm will still be my default login manager ?
<jpatrick> flipstar: it will ask you if you want kdm or gdm
<ramzay> What do you know about last games for ubuntu  ?
<flipstar> okay the site answers all my questions
<Jucato> flipstar: you can keep it
<Jucato> the last games?
<flipstar> thanks
<ramzay> *new
<Jucato> for Ubuntu? you mean GNOME games? might want to ask in #ubuntu about those
<Jucato> (Kubuntu doesn't install KDE games by default. not sure about the KDE 4 version of Kubuntu though)
<Letze> hi...
<Letze> all
<ramzay> http://www.nexuiz.com
<Letze> i've a question...I am upgrading to hardy..i was in gutsy with kde3
<ramzay> http://www.worldofpadman.com
<Letze> how can i disinstall kde3 and have only kde4?
<ashmaus> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Letze> sorry if the question is stoopid
<ramzay> Чорт ктулху сожрет вас = )
<Letze> ok...
<Letze> noone knows...thank you
<Letze> bye
<flipstar> Letze: as far as i know you can only have kde4 beside kde3..
<flipstar> you could do a clean kde4 installation..
<flipstar> hm
<Jucato> bah.. too late
<flipstar> maybe he will check the logfile someday :)
<ajdam> hi all
<flipstar> !hi | ajdam
<ubotu> ajdam: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ajdam> hey, i'm here first time
<Jucato> so welcome :)O
<ajdam> thanks:)
<JasonWard> ajdam: hi
<emilsedgh> Jucato: a few really cool games are coming for 4.1, kubuntu should really include them in next release
<ajdam> this is British server?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: it's a matter of disk space :)
<Jucato> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<flipstar> ajdam: this is a international server
<ajdam> ok
<Jucato> this is English Kubuntu channel on the Ubuntu IRC server.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i know, but they arent huge, i hope you could free up some space for them
<flipstar> he was asking about the server :P not the channel
<Jucato> emilsedgh: the winapps are probably the biggest offender :P
<Jucato> emilsedgh: but yeah I agree with you
<emilsedgh> yes, i really prefer them to not to be included
<emilsedgh> wubi is enough :D
<Jucato> flipstar: you'll find out sometime that people have different ideas about IRC :)
<flipstar> hm right :=)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: I'd rather not have even wubi.. but :P
<emilsedgh> ubuntu is live disc, those apps are just a waste of disc space
<emilsedgh> hehe
<ajdam> when relase the Hrady Heron?
<flipstar> 24.04.08
<Jucato> sometime next month
<ajdam> thx
<emilsedgh> hm
<ramzay> ыыыыы
<emilsedgh> what about a countdown widhet Jucato?
<emilsedgh> s/widhet/widget/
<Jucato> I think there's one over at Planet Ubuntu
<ajdam> bye
<flipstar> there were some depencies errors while installing ubuntu-desktop in kde..(acpid,ubuntu-desktop,acpi-support,powermanagement-interface) can i ignore this ?
<Jucato> um... that would be weird, since those are already installed (except for ubuntu-desktop)
<flipstar> hm i'll try to login to gnome
<hell_> hi
<hell_> is there anybody russian?
<Jucato> !ru | hell_
<ubotu> hell_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hell_> thx a lot
<Ner> doe's anyone know how to run counterstrike properly on kubuntu?
<Ner> it's the only thing holing me back from a complete switch over
<hola> i neded elp to configure my webacm....it seem s impossibile
<fuhreal> anyone know how to launch KDM theme manager once its installed?
<Dekans> fuhreal: in kcontrol
<fuhreal> Dekans: looking ... but can't see it ...
<fuhreal> Dekans: k found it. under system admin
<flipstar> in the last tab somewhere
<fuhreal> Dekans: ty
<vbhide> hi!... some of my mp3's dont play on amarok, though they play on vlc.... they have a lock sign on their thumbnail in amarok, and amarok says that the file does not exist
<nosrednaekim> DRM?
<fuhreal> flipstar: ty too
<flipstar> np
<hola> i neded elp to configure my webacm....it seem s impossibile
<Dekans> is there someone on ubuntu hardy up-to-date ?
<Dekans> kubuntu*
<fuhreal> hrmmm now KDM Theme manager won't install the new files from kde-look
<jpatrick> Dekans: #ubunutu+1
<kheops> hi
<kheops> how to install a splash screen?
<kheops> on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bnex10> hello
<bnex10> umm, i have been trying to get vnc to work
<bnex10> so i tried the kde desktop sharing again
<bnex10> and it said that kded is not running
<nosrednaekim> bnex10: start it in systemsettings->advanced->service manager
<myth> is there a way to get my screen not so dark on my laptop? have tried xgamma its just not enough
<bnex10> myth: it won't really let me run as root
<nosrednaekim> myth: doesn't your laptop have some hot keys for screen brightness?
<nosrednaekim> you need to increase the brightness of the backlight... increasing gamma will only make it washed-out
<shadowbox> hey folks
<shadowbox> I cant figure out why my sound isnt working
<stefano> sorry to ask here, i have kde4 and i have two desktops at the same screen :O
<nosrednaekim> !sound | shadowbox did you see this?
<ubotu> shadowbox did you see this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shadowbox> cool thanks
<nosrednaekim> shadowbox: and if you have a newer intel chipset....
<nosrednaekim> !inHDA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inhda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !intelHDA
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<damdam> bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans la communauté kubuntu, ce serait cool de me souhaiter la bienvenue
<jpatrick> !fr | damdam
<ubotu> damdam: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<antonio_> salve atutti
<ere4si> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<antonio_> ok sorry
<ere4si> don't be sorry :)
<hydrogen> be english!
<hydrogen> its a much better solution
<hydrogen> :p
<Kaevik> :O
<shadowbox> I am being asked (to get my SC working) if I am using Hg Mercurial. How do I find out?
<ubuntu> hello.. was wondering if its ok when installing kubuntu to set mount point /home that is mounted as /home on another distro?
<flipstar> shadowbox: lspci|grep -i audio
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: yes, thats the point of separate /homes :)
<ubuntu> even if i chose the same user name as the other distro
<vbhide> i tried to install limewire by doing :  kon
<vbhide> sorry
<hydrogen> that was your first mistake
<vbhide> i tried to install limewire by doing sudo dpkg -i LimeWireLinux.deb
<hydrogen> that was your second mistake
<vbhide> and the error i get is this :
<vbhide> Unpacking limewire-basic (from LimeWireLinux.deb) ...
<vbhide> dpkg: error processing LimeWireLinux.deb (--install):
<vbhide>  failed in buffer_write(fd) (9, ret=-1): backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/LimeWire/LimeWire.jar': No space left on device
<vbhide> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<vbhide> Errors were encountered while processing:
<vbhide>  LimeWireLinux.deb
<sadik> slm
<hydrogen> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<hydrogen> I think!
<hydrogen> If I'm wrong you can say thingies to me
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: i chose not to install bootloader. How do I create an entry for kubuntu in the bootloader that i already have installed?
<shadowbox> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller         (rev 02)
<shadowbox> what does this tell me about hg Mercurial?
<nick_> i not able to install flash player on my x64 :(
<flipstar> shadowbox: i was SC means SoundCard..is this incorrect ?
<shadowbox> I had same prob nick so I switched to 32 bit
<shadowbox> yes, sc= sound card
<nick_> 32bit is better ?
<nick_> to play game and anything ?
<shadowbox> well its easier to get everything working
<nick_> o i c
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: ubuntui'll give you a entry.. just a second, what partition is kubuntu on?
<nosrednaekim> shadowbox: that is an Intel HDA
<shadowbox> I actually have a quad core and I am STILL using 32 bit software
<nosrednaekim> !intelHDA | shadowbox
<ubotu> shadowbox: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<shadowbox> I am already there
<nosrednaekim> shadowbox: did you find the right method for your card?
<nick_> me i have a q extreme 1066 mhz
<shadowbox> they are missing a step or two (they take for granted they are not talking to a newbie
<nick_> 12 meg in cache
<shadowbox> what kind of m/b?
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: hdb7
<nick_> so i have to download 32 bit edition and is i386 right?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: alrighty
<flipstar> nick_: correct
<nick_> flipstar:  allright thanks
<shadowbox> 12 meg cache is killer I'm running only 8mb
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: and this is a fresh, un-updated installation of gutsy,7.10
<shadowbox> and I cant imagine anything faster
<nick_> flipstar:  dvd or cd ?
<shadowbox> no you dont have to nick
<flipstar> nick_: dvd includes live cd and an alternate installter, cd is only live cd or alternate installer
<shadowbox> the people here can help you with the setup
<nick_> flipstar:  so better to take dvd or live ?
<shadowbox> BUT it is a little easier with the 32 bit version, and you really dont benifit with the 64 bit version (truthfully)
<flipstar> nick_: depends on what you want..if you only want to install just take the alternate cd
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: im in live cd right now... how can i tell?... sory im a newby
<nick_> flipstar:  ok then livve cd look better to me
<flipstar> nick_: if youre some advanced you could just set an 32bit chroot environment
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: hrm, I forget what the default kernel was...
<flipstar> 2.6.22 ..
<nosrednaekim> -12 or -14?
<ubuntu> i downloaded about 2.5 weeks ago
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: the default ones hasn't chnaged in several months.
<flipstar> wasnt there a trick with ubotu ?
<nick_> flipstar:  im going well in 2 week of reinstall and try to install anything now im able to install a lot of thing but not anderstand all
<nosrednaekim> !info linux-image-generic gutsy
<ubotu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<nosrednaekim> doesn't say which one is ont he CD though, I'm betting on the -14 though
<nick_> nosrednaekim:  better cd or dvd then
<nick_> nosrednaekim:  i hate condole install
<nosrednaekim> nick_: I'd do CD, but I have low bandwidth
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: let me check
<flipstar> nick_: then just choose live cd
<nick_> nosrednaekim:  low bandwith ok but dvd have a better bandwith ?
<nick_> flipstar:  ok thanks
<nosrednaekim> nick_: it takes longer to get the DVD
<nick_> nosrednaekim:  its why i not want to get it and 4 gig of more in my download rate
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: 7.10: the Gutsy Gibbon Release
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: ok, run, from the command line "uname -a"
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: in live cd mode
<ubuntu> ?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<nosrednaekim> the kernel is the same
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: ok... i did
<nosrednaekim> output please?
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<nosrednaekim> ok, great, thanks
<RayTracer> is there a package list of the kubuntu live cd somewhere? I want to know if kstars is included in the live cd.
<nosrednaekim> RayTracer: its not :)
<RayTracer> this is :(
<bnex10> hmmmm
<bnex10> kded is dead for some reason
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: add this to your /boot/grub/menu.lst on your other partition http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60539/
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: ok.... can I do that from live cd mode?
<bnex10> can anyone help me start kded again without rebooting?
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: or do i need to boot into the other distro?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: yes, run "sudo mount /dev/otherpartition /mnt" then "kdesudo kate /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst"
 * flipstar got a really ugly depency problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60542/
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: remove that konqueror deb from your /var/cache/apt/archives... it seems to be bad
<BluesKaj> flipstar, whynot just reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
 * bnex10 needs help with kded!!!
<flipstar> BluesKaj: i already tried
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: still the same ..
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: it opened up in kate, but 2 errors in the console
<bnex10> come on
<bnex10> i need help with kded please
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: thats ok, paste that at the ends
<nosrednaekim> *end
<flipstar> bnex10: you started the deamon ?
<bnex10> it's supposed to be running
<flipstar> just restart it and try again
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: then close and save??
<bnex10> it seems to be not running
<hydester> hi.  i was thinking of upgrading my Laptop from Gutsy to Hardy Beta.  is this Beta more stable than Gutsy Beta was?
<asdfe> help.... what does this mean? rsync: failed to set times on "/home/repo/kubuntu/.": Operation not permitted (1)
<flipstar> bnex10: then start it
<bnex10> by "kded" in terminal?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: yes
<flipstar> asdfe: means directory is not accesable to your user
<flipstar> bnex10: just like you was told before
<asdfe> flipstar: but i can write to it
<nosrednaekim> hydester: depends on your hardware
<flipstar> asdfe: then maybe the user rsync if it exists
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: try manually installing that deb with dpkg
<flipstar> i still get "dpkg: errorprocessing /var/cache/apt/archives/konqueror_4%3a3.5.9-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install): trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop', which is also in package kio-umountwrapper"
<hydester> nosrednaekim, so it is better to wait until the release at the end of April?
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: ah.. now thats more useful :)
<asdfe> thanks flipstar
<nosrednaekim> hydester: if you are not experienced with apt.... debugging, etc, it certainly is
<ubuntu> nosrednaekim: i think the root and kernel lines may be jumbled compared to the other entries???
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: well, it boots for me, so its fine :)
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ill give it a shot
<ubuntu> brb
<nosrednaekim> ok
<bnex10> well i need a vncserver that have a specific vnc encoding and can view an already existing display :0
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: try removing that file with "sudo rm /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop"
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: i already did :( but seems to be a bug since it is mentioned in launchpad
<nosrednaekim> ah
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: force it in...
<flipstar> how..
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: dpkg -i --force-all debname.deb
<dibonaventura> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dibonaventura> ciao a tutti
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: thanks you very much :=)
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: that fixed it?
<flipstar> yes
<nosrednaekim> great.... that is a very useful command (but dangerous too)
<flipstar> i'll remember this :)
<coggz> need help with dolphin, how do i add an action the the context menu?
<yakuzi> ok i've a very strange problem: i can't change my wallpaper with the graphical desktop-tool. What i can is place an image on my desktop and then set it as background by righclicking it, but not from some folder or something
<nosrednaekim> ).o
<coggz> nosrednaekim: any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> coggz: no, I only know how to do it for konqueror
<coggz> hmm, how, it might be similar
<nosrednaekim> you add it to a file in /etc/apps/kde/konqueror I think
<nosrednaekim> nope, thats not it
<arvind_> i m confused whether 2 go for gnome or kde
<bnex10> KDE
<coggz> kde
<bnex10> arvind: get kde
<bnex10> i tried gnome before
<nosrednaekim> coggz: /usr/share/apps/dolphin/servicemenus/
<nosrednaekim> coggz: add appropriate .desktop files to that DIR
<coggz> cool,
<arvind_> any specific reason
<nosrednaekim> arvind_: GNOME feels, to me, like it was made for idiots
<arvind_> as quoted by torvalds!!!
<william_> i am having flassh issues
<arvind_> why?
<bnex10> arvind_: well kde is a lot better made than gnome
<pagan0ne> hey, anyone have problems installing the 8.04 beta cd w/ kde 4.0? whenever i try it hangs while trying to set the time
<nosrednaekim> william_: such as?
<william_> i have nonfree/restricted enabled and i have reinstalled them as well as flash in synaptic but i still cannot view videos in ff
<flipstar> pagan0ne: 8.04 in #ubuntu+1
<william_> it says i don't have the latest version so i enabled backports
<william_> gnash locks up the system (possibly because i actually have 2 flash pluins?)
<william_> so i completely got rid of gnash and want to just try straight adobe flash
<yakuzi> what i've got so far with my wallpaper problem: it doesn't listen to changes in kdesu kcontrol, system settings desktop, right-click configure desktop
<ctw> william_: did that work? I'm having similar issues ...
<coggz> hmm, it hasnt worked nosrednaekim
<lopov> hey guys, im having issues upgrading from dapper to hardy... ive tried both steps of upgrading but to no avail it wont let me upgrade ie upgrading from cd and ive tried using adept :(
<william_> ctw, nothing has worked.  that is why i'm here ;)
<yakuzi> what does work: right-click on an image and select set as background
<ctw> william_: ahh
<nosrednaekim> william_: did you try installing flashplugin-nonfree?
<flipstar> lopov:  8.04 in #ubuntu+1
<ctw> For me Flash works in Firefox, but not in Konqueror
<ctw> No idea why
<bnex11> flash won't install in firefox
<ctw> Would appreciate any suggestions
<william_> yes.  i used to have regular flash but i have updates auto install and perhaps something broke it?
<lopov> flipstar, isnt this for kubuntu??? hence the channel name?
<bnex11> hardy is getting released soon?
<flipstar> its both in this chan btw its still beta
<flipstar> ca one month
<bnex11> cool
<flipstar> this= #ubuntu+1
<ctw> lopov: ubuntu+1 is for hardy, this one is for the current released version
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: not so......
<lopov> ctw, ok kewl thnx
<ubuntu> when installing kubuntu wht partition type should the swap be?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: swap
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: there is a kde channel for hardy ?
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: no... they do it all in #ubuntu+1
<yakuzi> anyone knows something about wallpaper problems?
<nosrednaekim> kde/GNOME/kde4
<ctw> flipstar: there is a #kubuntu-kde4 channel
<nosrednaekim> yakuzi: no, your's sounds pretty exotic... sorry
<william_> yay@the relese of hardy.  every six months a newer hotter version of ubuntu comes along and gives me a new reason to party
<ctw> flipstar: but it's not hardy specific
<ubuntu> when installing kubuntu wht partition type should the swap be?
<william_> swap should be swap partion
<coggz> swap
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: swap... as I said before
<ctw> ubuntu: like somebody said above, swap!
<ubuntu> im sorry
<ubuntu> i meant extended?
<ubuntu> or primary?
<william_> ext3
<flipstar> ubuntu the root partition should be primary
<william_> (i mean is there any real reason not to use ext3?)
<ubuntu> the rest should be exptended?
<ubuntu> exptended*
<ubuntu> its official i cant type -_-
<bnex11> my partition setup:
<bnex11> hold on let me get a list
<flipstar> i just set everything to primary dont now it this is bad
<william_> nope thats fine flipster
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: it can be either.... extended partitions are only used if you have more than 4 partitions on the disc
<bnex11>  /dev/sdb1 14.0GB / ext3
<bnex11>  /dev/sdb2 1.0 Kb proc
<bnex11>  /dev/sdb5 957.0Mb none swap
<ubuntu> ok so how big should the home partition be?
<ubuntu> will 5gb do?
<bnex11> more than 15 gigs
<bnex11> -_-
<ctw> ubuntu: 5 GB for swap is more than enough
<bnex11> if you have a lot of files
<bnex11> yes
<yakuzi> !wallpaper
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<flipstar> ctw: 5gig for swap...?!?
<ubuntu> not for swap, the home partition
<bnex11> i got 1GB swap
<bnex11> :D
<ctw> flipstar: oops, sorry, misread
<ctw> ubuntu: ok, sorry
<bnex11> Sysinfo for 'brant-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 548 MHz (1097 bogomips), , RAM: 119/122MB, 106 proc's, 1.16d up
<bnex11> old pc
<ubuntu> so 5gb for home isnt good enough?
<bnex11> no
<ctw> ubuntu: it depends on what kind of data you have, but it seems small
<bnex11> not if you want to resize it in the future
<bnex11> and i don't have enough room to make a complete backup of everything
<ubuntu> i just use on this pc for one thing, the child games
<ubuntu> cause i have a bab
<ubuntu> baby
<ubuntu> and he loves to play those games
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: it might be enough then
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: you don't need a separate /home
<bnex11> 15GB is not enough for me
<ubuntu> i thought so too cause this pc doesnt get used for anyhting else
<ubuntu> the little bugger loves his video games
<ubuntu> XD
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ernesto> :)
<bnex10> > bnex10@<removed>:~$ tightvncserver :0
<bnex10> > Warning: brant-desktop:0 is taken because of /tmp/.X0-lock
<bnex10> > Remove this file if there is no X server brant-desktop:0
<bnex10> > A VNC server is already running as :0
<nosrednaekim> try :1
<bnex10> i don't want a new display
<jeremy_> hey
<aimee> nosrednaekim: This is the person you helped earlier with the bootloader.
<nosrednaekim> aimee: did it work?
<aimee> not as planned
<nosrednaekim> wouldn't boot?
<aimee> nosrednaekim: when i installed kubuntu i chose the same user name as the user i have on the other distro. Now when i log in to the other distro it says i cant access the /home/vinnie
<nosrednaekim> but kubuntu does work?
<nosrednaekim> and all your files are there?
<aimee> no... my monitor displays a big red warning ...out of range, something wrather. and just stops
<nosrednaekim> aimee: ouch.... on pclinuxos, can you login as root?
<aimee> im not sure how?
<lopov> anyone know why i missing the command adept_manager?
<nosrednaekim> aimee: enter "root" in the login manager and then put in your root (admin) password
<aimee> i can give it a shot
<aimee> what do once im logged in
<nosrednaekim> aimee: popup konversation or xchat or whatever pclinux os uses and we will see
<aimee> wont this chanel ban be for joining as root?
<Ashex> I'm currently rebuilding my machine remotely
<Ashex> running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg for some reason is only configuring keyboard
<flipstar> aimee: you dont have to run xchat as root..just login as root in a shell as far as i understand
<nosrednaekim> aimee: no, it won't
<Ashex> whats the switch to reconfigure video driver and res?
<aimee> so i can stay as aimee and open terminal and su to root
<flipstar> aimee: oh wait..he said login as root..sorry
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: keep going through the dialog, it will get to the monitor part
<Ashex> nosrednaekim: I'm saying it ends after that
<nosrednaekim> aimee: wait, what are you logged into now?
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: it didn't ask you ANY questions about your monitor?
<aimee> this is my wifes account on pclos. mine is /home/vinnie
<Ashex> nosrednaekim: none, just goes through keyboard settings and exists
<Ashex> exits*
<nosrednaekim> aimee: ah ok... then thats good enough, no need to log in
<nosrednaekim> as root
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: wow.... try with -phigh
<Ashex> I'm running the hardy beta on a side note
<bnex10> tightvnc seems to work
<bnex10> but why do i get gnome terminal?
<Ashex> hm
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: oh.. thats explains it XD.... go to #ubuntu+1
<Ashex> ah
<Ashex> heh, I suspected they changed things up
<Ashex> thanks
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: dpkg-reoncifgure xserver-xorg doesn't work in hardy
<nosrednaekim> the new X server and all
<Ashex> oh lame
<nosrednaekim> aimee: go into su
<aimee> nosrednaekim: terminal?
<nosrednaekim> aimee: then see if all your files are still in /home/vinnie
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<aimee> nosrednaekim: i browsed them in konqueror and they are still there
<lopov> well well wouldnt you know that you need update-manager to perform dist upgrages...thanks for the hand ball flipstar :D
<nosrednaekim> aimee: thats good....now, run, as root "chown -R vinnie.users /home/vinnie"
<nosrednaekim> aimee: was vinnie the second user on this computer?
<aimee> nosrednaekim: first
<aimee> nosrednaekim: i ran chown -R vinnie.users /home/vinnie
<aimee> nosrednaekim: vinnie is the first user
<nosrednaekim> pl
<nosrednaekim> ok
<aimee> nosrednaekim: pl??
<flipstar> right next to ok :)
<nosrednaekim> XD
<aimee> nosrednaekim: huh?? what am i supose to be doing?
<nosrednaekim> aimee: run this command: "cat /etc/group | grep vinnie:"
<nosrednaekim> aimee: look at where pl and ok are on the keyboard
 * bnex10 is away: Gone away for now.
<aimee> nosrednaekim: i ran the command "cat /etc/group | grep vinnie:" now whats this about pl and ok ???
<ASCE> what is the kubuntu equivilent of ctrl+alt+del?
<nosrednaekim> aimee: what was the outpu of that command?
<coggz> when making a sevice menu, is %u the file name variable?
<aimee> nosrednaekim: x:501:
<nosrednaekim> aimee: if you have a standard US keybaord, look at where the letters p and l are in relation to o and k... it was a typo;)
<aimee> nosrednaekim: lol... oic
<nosrednaekim> aimee: I see your problem, ok... and we should have just fixed it.
<nosrednaekim> aimee: log out and then back in as yourself(or just switch users)
<aimee> ok... brb
<simi> hi, i had used ubuntu and now i install kubuntu to try it. How i install compiz to start automaticaly and is a compiz graphic interface for setting it up?
<flipstar> !compiz | simi it is explained here
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: u r a freakin life saver!! Thanx so much
<ubotu> simi it is explained here: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Ashex> well
<Ashex> looks like nobody knows the answer
<nosrednaekim> simi: you can use ccsm
<Ashex> !xorg > me
<Al-Maisan> Hello there!
<Al-Maisan> Just installed kubuntu 8.04 beta
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: not sure how thats going to work with ubuntu....
<Al-Maisan> on a dell d630
<nosrednaekim> !hardy | Al-Maisan
<ubotu> Al-Maisan: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<sigma_1234> where is the kontact data files stored?
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: thats ok... it was just installed 45 minutes ago.. i can give it another shot
<Al-Maisan> I am having trouble using the intel-4965 WLAN in my laptop
<Ashex> sigma_1234: ~/.kde/share/apps/
<Ashex> something like that
<Al-Maisan> with my WPA protected WLAN at home
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: so... i take it I shouldnt choose the same user names as on other distros??
<Al-Maisan> intel-4965 WLAN with WPA-PSK anybody?
<flipstar> !wpa | Al-Maisan see this here
<ubotu> Al-Maisan see this here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: you can.... but they need to have same user ID's.... ubuntu uses "1000" for the first user, and pclinuxos uses "501" apparently, that causes issues
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: so, no way of overcoming that?
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: hopefully thats what we just did
<nosrednaekim> but if not, we just change your ID in PCLINUXOS to 1000
<vinnie_> so... if i can fix the boot problem in kubuntu, it should work??
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: yes... not what was that problem exactly?
<nosrednaekim> *now
<vinnie_> ive tried kubuntu before and the same issue. just before getting to the login or desktop my monitor turns black and a red warning pops on the screen saying display out of range... max 1024x768 something wrather and just hangs
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: I see, ok, lets chroot in from pclinuxos
<vinnie_> ok
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: run "mount /dev/hdb7 /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> then "chroot /mnt
<nosrednaekim> then "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: do i need to "su" to root first?
<sigma> for some reason i can never delete the last contact in my Contacts list in Kontact, why is this? Where is the contacts data stored?
<nosrednaekim> yes
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: im ther
<vinnie_> there*
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: where?
<LimCore> is there a good way to propose a new package for ubuntu?
<vinnie_> root@localhost:/#
<LimCore> in example, a small tool that will fix security for some people, by warning before starting sshd and so on. or warning about weak passwords in general
<savetheWorld> LimCore: UNIX philosophy is to be as quiet as possible.  How would you prevent the tool from issuing the warning when the password wasn't weak?
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: I am so sorry.... can i get back with you on this problem some other time?? I have to go feed my son
<nosrednaekim> LimCore: too late for hardy, but talk to #ubuntu-motu
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: ok, run those commands I put in above
<nosrednaekim>  <nosrednaekim> vinnie_: run "mount /dev/hdb7 /mnt"
<nosrednaekim> [11:50] <nosrednaekim> then "chroot /mnt
<nosrednaekim> [11:50] <nosrednaekim> then "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<vinnie_> i did
<LimCore> savetheWorld: people can have different philosophy, if I would setup a computer for not educated user, I would like to prevent him from accidental doing some things. Then I would install in example restrict-no-servers that would conflict with installation of openssh-server ; and will depend on restrict-simple-firewall (drops all incomming)
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: ok... im in some kinda package configuration screen
<flipstar> LimCore: why dont you just dont give him any rights (such as installing anything)
<flipstar> so he can go to the sysadmin if he needs anything
<LimCore> flipstar: because he may want to install new programs
<savetheWorld> LimCore: the warning should only be issued if it is certain that the problem exists.
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: actually, I thought of a better idea sorry....quit that....
<nosrednaekim> lets just copy over your PClinuxOS xorg.conf
<savetheWorld> LimCore: so- a weak password warning should only be issued when the password is being set, and in fact PAM allows you to set password requirements, such as length, dictionary entry, required types of chars etc..
<LimCore> savetheWorld: task is following: user should not ever start any servers (esp. open to world/lan), but on the other hand he should be able to do stuff like install normal programs, i.e. games, from repos
<flipstar> LimCore: as soon as they have to right to install they can do anything..install ftp servers or so
<LimCore> flipstar: yes, or they can get a hammer and smash the PC - the point is to warn before doing some dengerous actions by accident
<LimCore> savetheWorld: how to enable that?
<flipstar> i think it was libpam-cracklib
<savetheWorld> " user should not ever start any servers "  the systems today start lots of "servers" which are transparently enabled by the user (mostly at install time) and the user has know idea they are even doing it. We cannot place such a restriction in place today.
<savetheWorld> LimCore: see the documentation on PAM?
<LimCore> savetheWorld: bvasicly
<savetheWorld> LimCore: I reccomend finding a tutorial or howto
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: hello?
<savetheWorld> LimCore: the man page (iirc) wasnt wonderful... ;-)
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: im here
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: you quit that application?
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: i just closed the terminal
<nosrednaekim> ok.
<nosrednaekim> now,open another one, and log into su again
<LimCore> ubuntu uses own patches to kernel?
<LimCore> I tried running selfbuilded kernel and it was not very well working... it worked ok in example on my debian box
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: im in
<flipstar> yes the ubuntu kernel is modified from the original
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: and run "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<simi> hi, i am comming from ubuntu, i installed compiz but after a relogin it does not start automaticaly, i can make a script to start it but why it does not start automaticaly?
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: its asking me if i want to overwrite
<nosrednaekim> say yes
<nosrednaekim> simi: use fusion-icon
<vinnie_> is this going to overwrite pclos file
<nosrednaekim> no
<vinnie_> ok
<nosrednaekim> it will overwrite the ubuntu one
<simi> in the advanced desktop effects wjen i try to set my keys for the zoom in and zoom out  when i type the key combination CTRL+1 is not  working, in ubuntu it worked fine
<flipstar> ctrl+1 is default size
<nosrednaekim> simi: switch to the flat file config under general
<flipstar> try ctrl+2
<flipstar> btw here its super+<num>
<simi> iwhere is the file configuration ? in my home/.configure?
<flipstar> in ccsm
<Azzco> How do I check CPU temp? What do I need to install and do I need to mess with the kernel?
<flipstar> lm-sensors
<flipstar> Azzco: after that just run sensors from terminal or use gkrellm or so
<flipstar> no you can leave the kernel as it is
<Azzco> lm-sensors is allready installed, should I be able to see cpu temp in karamba themes with just that?
<flipstar> karamba might be need mbmon or so
<feistel> hi
<nosrednaekim> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<feistel> what is the best way for migrate from DAPPER DRAKE to GUTSY GIBBON ?
<LimCore> Azzco: run:  sensors
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: is that all i need to do?
<d3NieD> can anyone help make my usb optical mouse go in a straight line ? PLZ
<feistel> without re-install Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: yes, sorry, try rebooting into kubuntu
<flipstar> feistel: afaik you need to go over edgy and feisty..
<nosrednaekim> !upgrade | feistel
<ubotu> feistel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<feistel> flipstar, dapper -> edgy -> feisty -> gutsy ?
<flipstar> just take a look at the link :)
<feistel> ok , thanks !
<d3NieD> how do I change mouse hardware settings/driver ?
<LimCore> how to disable sshd from starting at startup?
<nosrednaekim> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<d3NieD> mouse is optical usb
<d3NieD> wont go in straight line !
<alexbe01__> yay for defective pointing devices!
<nosrednaekim> d3NieD: 0.o
<d3NieD>  :'(
<Daisuke_Laptop> in seriousness though, that's the first time i've ever heard of a problem like that
<romunov> how do i choose which kde version do i want - kubuntu 8.04 with kde3 or kde4?
<Daisuke_Laptop> all depends on what ISO you download
<romunov> ah, never mind. i see the remix download section
<LimCore> noone knows how to disable sshd from starting at srtar?
<flipstar> probably in systemsetting>services
<LimCore> and command line?
<flipstar> sudo rcconf
<LimCore> flipstar: nope, it is not there
<LimCore> funny, it is not in rcconf, but it indeed is in services gui program... wtf
<m4n> can someone help me with setting up vpnc in network manager
<m4n> it doesnt seem to recognise my username and password
<m4n> basically, I dont see an option to specify the IPSec secret
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: still no go
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: still the monitor problem?
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.com/m5c26e177
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: mount the ubuntu partition again... lets have a look at its xorg.conf
<chef_> hallo
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: pastebin it...
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: is this right "mount /dev/hdb7 /mnt"
<chef_> jemand aus deutschland auch da
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: yes
<vinnie_> and whats after that?
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: cat /mnt/etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin that
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.com/d724fb7bd
<euroxers_> Hello everyone ... I have installed compiz−fusion (it works) and my keybord doesn't work very well anymore .. i can't write special character with the touch Alt Gr
<WeaponX> is there anyway to boot an iso file off a slave drive?
<jussio1> !install | WeaponX
<ubotu> WeaponX: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jussio1> WeaponX: see the last link
<WeaponX> can this work for other bootable isos aswell or only linux?
<jussio1> I m not certain, sorry
<WeaponX> kk thanks anywayz
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: looking... sorry, had to grab something to eat
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: np
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: ok, I see your problem here, you are telling it to use the nvidia drivers when you don't have them installed yet in ubuntu.
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: ok
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: we copied that conf file over earlier
<nosrednaekim> right... :)
<euroxers_> nobody can help me?
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: should i just do a reinstall?
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: or boot with the cd?
<flipstar> euroxers_: its usally alt+altgr+key..
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: no... don't.... you need to add the failsafe recovery boot option, just one moment
<vinnie_> ok
<nosrednaekim> add this to the menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m3e2aae2
<euroxers_> flipstar: it doesn't work: when i try to make appear the sign under 8 with Alt Gr, it doesn't work any more
<luke__> does anyone here know hot to format an external hard drive into ntfs while running kde?
<jussio1> luke__: I dont think you can...
<jussio1> unles you do it from a vm
<luke__> any fs type that xp will recognize?
<flipstar> euroxers_: nothing appears then? but works without compiz ?
<flipstar> luke__: fat
<jussio1> luke__: you can get xp to recognise ext3
<jussio1> !ext3 | luke__
<ubotu> luke__: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<luke__> how? i have a bootable under linux hd that xp wont read
<jussio1> luke__: see the last link there
<luke__> is it because i made it bootable that it wont read?
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: ok... brb
<nosrednaekim> wait...
<flipstar> luke__: no .. you have to install those drivers
<euroxers_> flipstar: my keybord worked normally this afternoon before i installed compiz fusion: non, when i try to make appear a sign with Alt Gr, the wrong character appears
<luke__> oh i see.... well fat will work automatically right?
<flipstar> euroxers_: just check systemsetting->language/keyboard once.. and then ask in #compiz-fusion :)
<flipstar> luke__: right..fat and fat32
<flipstar> for ext2/ext3 you have to install drivers
<luke__> if i format it in fat (because the windows is on a different cpu that im not at liberty to configure) will it work without extra drivers?
<euroxers_> flipstar: thanks for help
<luke__> fat32 is for amd64 and i386 64 archs only, right?
<nosrednaekim> luke__: no...
<flipstar> fat can even readed from dos
<luke__> i see.... you've been very helpful; and i'm grateful
<luke__> i run a amd64 and had alot of  hassle last year with the lack of suppport for the processor...but the new distros like gutsy and hardy seem to have bridged the coompatability issues.....
<nosrednaekim> yep... its much better now
<luke__> what do you run nosre?
<nosrednaekim> amd64
<luke__> have you used the compiz effects like the cube?
<nosrednaekim> yes..... but I am running kde4 now, so there is no need
<luke__> really? i'm runnind kde gutsy and i have to run the command "compiz --replace' to get the 3d effects, and have little quirks pop up in the dm sometimes....
<luke__> does kde4 fully integrate without any meddling?
<nosrednaekim> not really.
<nosrednaekim> you need to do the same thing
<flipstar> wired apt-get autoremove just remove kdesu :O
<luke__> does your dm wig out sometmes, like when confifuring your screensavers?
<nosrednaekim> not really
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: as long as you stillhave kdesudo, thats ok
<flipstar> just installed it
<luke__> hmmmmm.... methinks i might have conflicts between x and compiz
<flipstar> luke__: might be an question of the graphic card ..
<luke__> true....its not a great one...nvidia 6500
<nosrednaekim> thats good enough
<flipstar> 6600 here
<luke__> but it borrows system memory and leaves me with 1.3 gigs ram
<luke__> for high end games, i need a bit more
<luke__> flipstar what enviornment you use? kde, gnome?
<flipstar> kde of corse :P:P:D
<luke__> wait were all on kde arent we?
<flipstar> yep
<luke__> duh
<nosrednaekim> should be
<luke__> i like gnome too
 * nosrednaekim goes on witch-hunt
<NickPresta> Gnome is evil ;)
<luke__> the way the configs are set up in gnome makes more sense to me
<Daisuke_Laptop> gnome is just a choice
<luke__> but i digress because kde rocks
<flipstar> its totally confusing..i searched an hour or so to find one simple thing :/
<luke__> i know, but the administrator options are setup nice if you get used to it
<diop> salut
<diop> what's up men
<NickPresta> hi, diop
<luke__> greetings
<diop> hi nick
<luke__> anyone have the story behind beryl and the new compiz effects? they seem to be the same stuff, but i cant get the beryl repos. like i had it last year, where it would work with emerald
<flipstar> they just merged
<NickPresta> luke__, beryl is now compiz-fusion. They merged back together
<luke__> i see
<flipstar> beryl+compiz=compiz-fusion
<luke__> i really liked the beryl setup
<NickPresta> beryl is no longer in development (although you're free to use it if you really want to). Compiz-fusion and fusion-icon should satisfy your needs. It is almost identical to beryl
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: guess i should have figured out what to do before i left...lol
<luke__> but compiz has that awesome paper airplane....
<luke__> lol
<luke__> anybody try virtualbox yet?
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: hehe
<nosrednaekim> vinnie_: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<nosrednaekim> then run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: what then?
<luke__> i use it(virtualbox) to run yahoo messenger and veohtv, but the graphical abilities are limited
<nosrednaekim> that should give you a login scree,
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: ok
<vinnie_> nosrednaekim: will that get me to a desktop?
<kkerwin> Hi. I upgraded to 8.04, only to find that it broke my wireless network. Unfortunately, I don't have the time to figure out what went wrong. I was wondering if there was an easy way to downgrade back to Gutsy?
<feistel> flipstar, I read the page and run update-manager
<flipstar> cool
<feistel> but say: Cannot install all available updates
<feistel> Some updates require the removal of further software.
<feistel> run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal to update your system completely.
<feistel> and show 3 packages: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt kdebluetooth wpasupplicant
<nosrednaekim> 1hardy | kkerwin
<nosrednaekim> !hardy | kkerwin
<ubotu> kkerwin: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<kkerwin> nosrednaekim: Thank you.
<flipstar> feistel: did you run that ?
<feistel> flipstar, then I run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", and say:
<feistel> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<feistel> I have my box up-to-date
<flipstar> you might try to remove these packages manually and then run update-manager again
<feistel> yes, I try but: kubuntu-desktop depends on kdebluetooth. :-(
<feistel> ubuntu-minimal depends on wpasupplicant.
<feistel> I can't remove that packages
<feistel> because are basic pckages
<flipstar> kubuntu-desktop is only an metapackage..you can reinstall after the upgrade is complete
<feistel> flipstar, but wpasupplicant depends on ubuntu-minimal !
<feistel> flipstar, you say : "dpkg -r kubuntu-desktop" ???
<feistel> I need my desktop :-)
<flipstar> its the same..but usally you shouldnt do so while updgrading..
<flipstar> feistel: so update-manager just stopped with that message ?
<feistel> yes
<feistel> and show the window "Software Updates"
<feistel> empty
<feistel> with "INSTALL UPDATE" button disabled
<feistel> without Changes
<flipstar> hm..nothing more on the site..?
<feistel> flipstar, yes : Upgrading using apt-get -- NOT RECOMMENDED
<flipstar> hm you could remove kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-minimal for upgrading..but these file are usally helpful with upgrading..
<flipstar> i would wait until i get a better tip :)
<feistel> yes
<feistel> ok, :-(
<feistel> flipstar, I am upgradding  to 6.10 "Edgy Eft" from Ubuntu 6.06 ("Dapper Drake")
<feistel> the 1st step
<martijn81> what kde4 packages come with the latest beta?
<flipstar> the latest stable..kde 4.0.2
<deMz> hi
<deMz> how can I make a downgrade of lib xine ?
<Arwen> deMz, apt-get install package=version
<deMz> ok
<deMz> I tried this, how can I check now my xine version?
<Arwen> damn it, anyone using Konversation? can I make it not reply to CTCPs?
<flipstar> feistel: dont know it this helps.. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<flipstar> CTCPs ?
<feistel> flipstar, ok
<feistel> flipstar, that page say the same
<feistel> have a copy+paste content from ubuntu official website
<WeaponX> uhoh
<feistel> flipstar, the B method say : Change every occurrence of dapper to edgy, and then apt-get update/upgrade
<Fabio_> hi
<jussio1> hi Fabio_
<Fabio_> i need something
<jussio1> ask away
<Fabio_> please can you send me a kde desktop wallpaper ?
<Fabio_> kde 4*
<Fabio_> fields of peace
<romunov> how about if you google for kde4 desktop? :>
<jussio1> Fabio_: here is for kde3, I suggest you try in #kubuntu-kde4
<Fabio_> there is no one there...
<Fabio_> nobody using kde 4 ?
<jussio1> Fabio_: not in here
<romunov> i'm about to burn the remixed 8.04 beta
<romunov> whopee
<blekos> is there a specific channel for 8.04?
<Fabio_> ok thank you
<flipstar> #ubuntu+1 blekos
<jussio1> #ubuntu+1 blekos
<flipstar> hm
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 blekos
<blekos> thnx
 * Jucato yawns
<jussio1> hehe
<mado> hello guys ...
<jussio1> hi
<mado> http://phpfi.com/304467 ... currently my hard disk looks like this ...
<mado> i wanted to know if i can delete all partitions and create new ones because i want to reinstall windows and also want linux installed on my computer
<flipstar> sure..if you dont use it right now..why not
<mado> well flipstar ... the problem is ...
<ramzay> дыц-дыц-дыц все гениальное просто
<Jucato> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mado> i don't know if i need the "DellRestore" and "DellMD3Play" partitions
<ramzay>  yes it is = )
<flipstar> mado: since they keep usally tools to restore..you should keep them
<jckffyi> I have a laptop with windows xp installed, I am trying to set it up to dual boot with kubuntu, the issue is when the installer gets to the point about partitioning disks, is says that the hard disk is blank, I know that the drive is not blank since xp boots, Ive googled the laptop and the problem, but no luck at all, any one have any ideas?
<mado> so ... all i can delete is "sda2" ?
<flipstar> mada what is sda4 ?
<mado> qtparted tells me that "sda4" was "DellRestore"
<flipstar> okay then you should keep sda4 and sda1
<mado> and "sda5" is "DellMD3Play" ...
<mado> why keep "sda1" ?
<flipstar> it says dell utilies..
<nosrednaekim> recovery partition
<tzanger> hmm, how on earth do I copy a movie dvd?  k3b says it can't play copy-protected data, and mplayer dvd:// won't even play it
<tzanger> I do have libdvdread installed
<mado> hmm ... yeah ... but isn't there a way to burn those partitions on a dvd?
<philipp_> does someone know a charakter resignation software?
<LjL-Temp> philipp_: err... perhaps "character recognition" is what you mean?
<philipp_> LjL-Temp yea
<LjL-Temp> !ocr | philipp_
<ubotu> philipp_: OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<bulio> I have installed ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop
<bulio> then I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bulio> now how can I remove the gnome section of ubntu?
<bulio> any ideas how?
<mado> flipstar: ... one more thing ... i thought i could delete every partition because i got some "driver and utilities"-cds
<jussio1> !purekde | bulio:
<ubotu> bulio:: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<LjL-Temp> bulio: removing libgnome-whateveritscalled will probably remove most things
<flipstar> madar__: if you dont care about looding this partitions (support from dell) sure you can delete it
<flipstar> *loosing
<LimCore> bulio: why do that
<LimCore> this is silly
<bulio> thanks
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jussio1> mado: I would not delete the dell partition, as you cannot replace it
<LimCore> there are many good (well, as for linux) apps that are created using gnome libs, so what
<mado> i will lose my support from dell when i delete it?
<mado> so i have to keep every "dell partition" ?
<jussio1> mado: we cannot anser that
<flipstar> mado:  at least you wont be able to restore..ask the dell support
<jussio1> mado: again, a dell question we cannot answer. :(
<mado> uhuu ... ok ... then i will wait until tuesday to ask dell
<mado> but thanks for your help
<jussio1> :)
<mado> erm ...
<andrasteff>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<mado> currently i am using the live-cd ...
<mado> the "speaker"-symbol near the clock ...
<mado> it has a white X on red background on it
<jussio1> mado: which sound card?
<mado> i guess that's why i haven't heard any sound yet
<flipstar> means:disabled..
<mado> i don't know what sound card the computer has in it ... isn't there a command to detect that?
<flipstar> sure
<jussio1> yeah, lspci
<mado> thanks ... just a sec
<mado> well ... let's see
<flipstar> mado: rather use lspci|grep -i audio
<mado> http://phpfi.com/304486 ... the only thin with audio is "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<mado>  (rev 02)"
<flipstar> thats it :)
<mado> thanks *g*
<mado> :)
<mado> *g* is :) isn't it?
<jussio1> mado: ahhh yes, that particular card needs some attention in gutsy
<flipstar> btw how can i make a script call a terminal and then run in it ?
<nosrednaekim> !intelHDA
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: "run in terminal"?
<flipstar> yes
<mado> is that for me nosrednaekim?
<jussio1> mado: yep, thats for you
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: right click on the script in kde->open with-> put in bash, check run in terminal
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: for interactive autostart scripts for e.g.
<mado> thanks jussio1 ... nosrednaekim ... flipstar
<ether_c> Hi
<mado> oh! ... do i really have to use the "compile" and "make install" commands?
<ether_c> is this the channel for discussion on the new Kubuntu 4 beta?
<ether_c> or is there a separate one for that?
<flipstar> mado: you can also use checkinstall i guess
<flipstar> ether_c: nope.. kde4 in #kubuntu-kde4
<ether_c> thanks
<nosrednaekim> ether_c: or #ubuntu+1 if they aren't kde4 specific
<flipstar> nosrednaekim: does this work with autostart scripts ?
<meydey> siema
<meydey> dziala?
<mado> isn't kde4 already stable?
<nosrednaekim> flipstar: under .kde/Autostart? probably
<flipstar> cool..thanks
<mado> erm ...
<mado> so thank you guys ...
<mado> have a nice day ... see you soon
<flipstar> open with-> put in bash, check run in terminal for a script..doesnt work..seems like it dont remember the setting..when i click on in it runs in background
<Manad> hi
<Manad> newbie question: if I have the .ttf file for a Windows font, can I use it in Kubuntu?
<flipstar> yes..see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<william_> manad: excellant question
<Manad> if I write documents to use a certain font that is not available on other peoples' OS, will they still be able to display them (for example, by using <insert free font here> instead of MS Sans Comic)?
<Manad> thanks for the link flip
<flipstar> Manad: no i guess not since you need that font to display it
<Lam> i set my screensaver to turn on automatically and lock my computer after 30 minutes, and it worked up till a while ago and now it doesn't do it automatically anymore.  can someone help?
<flipstar> Lam: is it still enabled ?
<Lam> flipstar: yeah. i can see that it's enabled and set to start after 30 minutes
<william_> i had a weird thing.  i had a widget in kde that worked fine unless my system went into powersave mode.  if this happend sometimes i had to ctrl+alt+bksp and even sometimes a hardreboot
<sebbar> what's the package to install xv?
<nosrednaekim> !find xv
<ubotu> Found: kfaxview, libxcb-xv0, libxcb-xv0-dbg, libxcb-xv0-dev, libxcb-xvmc0 (and 46 others)
<sebbar> that doesn't help too much :)
<nosrednaekim> no.... :)
<sebbar> wow, this is turning out to be incredibly complicated... what a pain!
<flipstar> what actually is xv ?
<devon> has anybody else experienced some problems after updating hardy today?
<flipstar> nope
<sebbar> flipstar: a fast and functional image viewer/editor that's been around for ages... well I guess I have to compile it
<sebbar> found this... http://blog.trivadis.com/blogs/yannneuhaus/archive/2007/09/19/xv-an-image-viewer-quot-on-ubuntu-7-04.aspx
<devon> he left..
<_Angelus_> how is hardy beta doing dudes?
<hydrogen> #ubuntu+1
<Manad> is there any way I can disable the shadow effect that occurs when I bring up the shutdown menu?
<Arwen> _Angelus_, poorly
<Manad> i just looked all over System Settings
<_Angelus_> Arwen: :/
<_Angelus_> is it so bad?
<_Angelus_> :o
<Arwen> the newest kernel doesn't like me
<Arwen> it kernel panics if I have both X11 and vesafb at the same time
<m15k> hey
<maxym> freenode
<alucardromero> knetattach needs to be fixed in KDE4
<m15k> someoney might give me some hints installing kde4?
<maxym> what is the server for freenote
<alucardromero> irc.freenode.net
<Manad> arwen, the next release is behind in terms of progress?
<maxym> \irc.freenode.net
<maxym> .irc.freenode.net
<maxym> not connect
<Manad> just "irc.freenode.net"
<Arwen> actually, it's more properly "chat.freenode.net" now
<Manad> do "/server irc.freenode.net"
<maxym> irc.freenode.net
<m15k> if i try to install kd4 vie apg-get install kde4-core apt-get messeges "kaputte pakete | corrupt packages"
<alucardromero>  "/server irc.freenode.net"
<maxym> thank
<maxym> :D
<Jucato> maxym: btw, this is in freenode already
<Jucato> irc.ubuntu.org is an alias for freenode
<alucardromero> I was gonna say that, but.... hehe
<m15k> no ideas?
<Jucato> m15k: try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<Manad> anyone else feels the next 2 years are make-or-break for the linux desktop? (unless the next Windows is as unpopular as Vista)
<m15k> okay
<m15k> thanks you
<alucardromero> It would have been funny to see "maxym has left #kubuntu, maxym has joined #kubuntu".
<sebbar> good I made it after I found a xv deb on ubuntuforums :)
<nosrednaekim> :)
<alucardromero> Manad, if Windows bombs another OS, it's gonna be Mac vs. Linux.
<alucardromero> At least, that's what I think.
<Evil_Mike> Hi, i have a problem with LCD4Linux 0.10.1-RC2-796, installed over aptitude on Kubuntu 7.10. My display works fine, if i start lcd4linux with -Fvv. If i try to start it without parameters, what should be normal, i get "Error 15: 'problems getting a response from "localhost" on port 6600 : Connection refused' ' Error: Cannot connect to MPD! Is MPD started?'. No, it isn't! I'm not using somethin with mpd in my config and i don't
<Evil_Mike> want to use it. How can i get lcd4linux to start?
<Evil_Mike> any ideas?
<Manad> is there any way I can disable the shadow effect that occurs when I bring up the shutdown menu?
<administrator> guru
<mkargar> what is best audio editor for kde?(For cut and Paste)
<nosredna_ekim> audacity
<mkargar> is audacity powerfull?
<nosredna_ekim> yes
<nosredna_ekim> its not a kde application though... but it works in KDE
<mkargar> i want a audio editor only for kde!
<nosredna_ekim> I don't know if there is one... but audacity works fine
<mkargar> dear friend.i want audio editor that writting by qt!no GTK!
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if k9copy works with newer dvd drm schemes? i know that dvd shrink fails on these, and k9copy advertises itself as a 'linux dvd shrink'
<simi> audacious is not working in kubuntu, it hangs. why?
<simi> and i installed compiz set 4 desktops and i had displayed in the task bar 16
<simi> in reality i have 4 desktops
<p-f> Are there any pdf viewers that allow one to select which fonts to use when rendering documents? I recently got my hands on a particularly blurry pdf (but KPDF allows me to select and copy text from it, so I presume that it's changeable somehow).
<p-f> I tried pdftohtml, but it converted the whole thing to underscores
<bulio> does anyone have a guide to installing compiz-fusion on Kubuntu?
<seventhdog> anyone?? i got problem with no screens found..im using acer 4520...graphic card NVIDIA Geforce 7000M..using ubuntu 7.04.04
<bulio> anyone?
<asobi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<bulio> thanks
<sercik> Hi!
<sercik> kubuntu hurdy is fantastic
<sercik> finally my acer 5920 is perfectly suypported
<sayers> yeah
<dennister> hey folks...having some networking issues here...
<dennister> question: can lisa and samba co-exist?
<Dark_> ðóññêî ãîâîðÿùèå åñòü òóò?
<manuel__> Anybody has an idea why adept says there is a new distribution version available? I'm pretty sure I installed Gutsy
<dennister> manuel__: probably it's a kde4 thing
<sercik> i think could be hardy??
<sercik> hey!! to install nvidia driver??
<dennister> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manuel__> Well it says it's Gutsy Gibbon
<dennister> isn't it too early for hardy? april is development cycle
<manuel__> I'm confused
<luka> hello
<dennister> manuel__: check which packages are available in the new distribution...betcha any $ iot has to do with kde
<sercik> i have installed manually nvidia-glx-new
<dennister> sercik: r u sure that's the right one for ur card? check with the howto
<sercik> yes is newer
<sercik> geforce 8600
<manuel__> dennister: The distribution upgrader program failed, it says there was another packaging program open, which I can't see. How can I open the distribution upgrade tool again?
<dennister> sercik: like i said, follow the howto...if you've already manually installed the nvidia-glx-new, and that's the right one for ur card, you shouldn't need to be asking how to install the nvidia driver...u may have already done that
<dennister> manuel__: hmmm...another packaging program open that you can't see?
<dennister> i'd restartx with ctrl-alt-backspace if i were you, to close any remianing apps and processes u can't see
<manuel__> dennister: Adept won't open because it says there is something else open, I guess another packaging program, but I can't see any.
<dennister> any networking gurus in here?
<dennister> manuel__: that's why i suggested ctrl-alt-backspace to restartx
<manuel__> dennister: oh ok, didn't see that.
<dennister> <------needs some networking help here...strange stuff happening
<nick_> when i try to lisen music he said audio output is in use ?
<manueel> I think I installed broken packages or something,  how can I check for broken packages?
<dennister> anyone know why a mode/router would, all of a sudden, stop showing the second computer? they're both connected, able to surf on both, but only one computer is showing up, no matter what i do...this wasn't the case a few days ago...
<kokkinelle32> salut les gars
<kokkinelle32> french
<dennister> manueel: sorry, i forgot how to do that...i'm hoping a better helper than i will become active in here soon
<manueel> adept says i didn't install firefox, but it appears installed in my menu and I'm running it.
<xav__> bonjour je cherche comment pourvoir les pseudo de couleur sur kopete
<dennister> manueel: there should be an option in adept to "fix broken packages" somewhere
<lotux> anyone can help me to install a gt8800 on kubuntu ?
<dennister> xav__: english please
<dennister> xav__: !french
<xav__> i want to know how i can see the colors in the pseudonyme kopete
<philipp__> konqueror dosent find the konqeror-plugin-gnash. Where could it be?
<lotux> anyone can help me to install a gt8800 on kubuntu ?
<dennister> lotux: u mean the nvidia card?
<lotux> yes
<manueel> dennister: yeah that's what I'm looking for
<dennister> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lotux> tnx
<dennister> DarkWizzard: do I remember you correctly as a good helper in this channel?
<DarkWizzard> dennister: maybe :)
<xav__> is it forbiden to speak french ? my english is not totaly good
<dennister> ok, well i really need a bit of elementary networking assistance here, if i could beg a few minutes of ur time
<DarkWizzard> I'll try
<dennister> great...question, do u know if samba and lisa can co-exist on the same 2 pc's
<xav__> i see that anybody can help me so byebye !
<DarkWizzard> No idea
<DarkWizzard> never had anything to do with samba or lisa
<lotux> DENNISTER: i cant ifind in Kubuntu this shortcut: System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu .
<dennister> ok...how bout this one: why would my modem/router, which saw 2 computers one day, refuse to see the second or list it the next day?...both pcs are cpmmected amd o cam sirf pm bptj
<dennister> oops...fingers slipped: both pc's are connected and i can surf with both of them
<dennister> but the modem/router only lists one device, unlike yesterday
<dennister> lotux: that's probably the howto you want
<lotux> dennister: i i dont know where i can find Restricted Driver Manager in Kubuntu...
<dennister> lotux: follow the ubuntu one, it'll work
<lotux> dennister: yes i have no doubt that works bun to follow it i have to go in Restricted Driver Manager and i cant find it in Kubuntu
<shadowbox> how do I get movies tp play? I forgot
<nick_> how to see what i listen in my kopete from amarok
<philipp__> konqueror dosent find the konqeror-plugin-gnash. Where could it be?
<shadowbox> never mind I got it
<shadowbox> what lib file do I need to play restricted formats?
<shadowbox> what lib file do I need to play restricted formats?
<emilsedgh> !mp3 | shadowbox
<ubotu> shadowbox: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<emilsedgh> !patience | shadowbox
<ubotu> shadowbox: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shadowbox> thanks
<emilsedgh> !repeat | shadowbox
<ubotu> shadowbox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<emilsedgh> shadowbox: ;)
<sourcemaker> I have read the release notes of the new kubuntu version. This release notes descriptes the possibility of using an encrypted file system... Is this working well? Performance Issue?
<william_> hey shadowbox
<william_> do an add/remove and search for restricted and you should be fine
<shadowbox> oh ok
<william_> i like when people ask questions that even i know the answer to, because then i can actually help for a change :D
<shadowbox> lol that worked
<shadowbox> great thanks
<william_> good stuff :) anytime
<shadowbox> if you need any whole pc/ipod stuff. Look me up
<shadowbox> :o)
<nonewmsgs> shadowbox will do (this is my forum and registered nick)
<nonewmsgs> everytime a new version is coming out i keep hearing how great it is and it makes it sooooo hard to wait
<nick_> salut tlm
<nonewmsgs> oh what is the gtksudo command for kde?
<nick_> jaurai une petite question
<nick_> doh sorry
<nick_> mt
<Dragnslcr> nonewmsgs- kdesudo
<nonewmsgs> thanks
<sourcemaker> can I use the SAP GUI with Linux? For example with wine?
<nick_> hey guy
<nick_> i install wow
<nick_> and i want the icone in my destop do he have a way to do that ?
<nick_> nvm
<philipp_> how can i cange dolphin with konqueror?
 * bnex-AFK is back.
<martijn81> philipp_: +1 i also like to know that
<martijn81> doing an smxi upgrade...
<sourcemaker> how can I allow users to change the image on kde
<bnex10> the desktop background?
<vonMannstein> has anyone encountered a loss of video signal + freezing up of the install right after initializing?
<klerfayt> vonMannstein: install of what?
<vonMannstein> Kubuntu OS
<klerfayt> vonMannstein: tried "safe graphics" mode install?
<vonMannstein> safe graphics mode doesn't make a difference, made sure dvd-rom/hd were running in IDE mode (SATA)
<vonMannstein> yeah :(
<vonMannstein> trying to install on a abit ip35 board, quad core intel
<vonMannstein> i even tried disconnecting my sata drives and attempting the install with straight IDE dvdrom and HD, to see if it was a sata controller driver issue
<klerfayt> vonMannstein: tried googling for similar problems?
<vonMannstein> starts initializing the installation....then blank screen, no video feed, dvdrom spins down
<klerfayt> vonMannstein: it would make sense to make sure that motherboard will run on linux before buying it
<sercik> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sercik> |hardy
<sercik> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<jpatrick> !msgthebot | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<scott_> greetings...  I am a linux/kubuntu noob... I need some assistance with a couple installs...please..
<sercik> !msgthebot | jpatrick
<ubotu> jpatrick: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<vonMannstein> the one result i did find via googling suggested i switch from IDE to AHCI mode for both drives
<nosrednaekim> ooooh, watch it!
<sourcemaker> how can I change the user account image...
<sercik> jpatrick: you have much humour, congratulation!
<jpatrick> !opabuse | sercik (joke)
<ubotu> sercik (joke): Leave the ops alone!
<bnex10> sourcemaker: Settings > Apperance and Themes > Background
<sourcemaker> bnex10: thanks
<sourcemaker> bnex10: "Your administrator has disallowed changing your image"
<nosrednaekim> scott_: whats the trouble?
<bnex10> well your adminstrator have to allow it
<bnex10> sourcemaker: let me poke around a bit
<scott_> 1.  trying to d/l a good version if GIMP... IIRC 2.4 is the newest, but I am looking for a source.  2. skype for ubuntu
<bnex10> sourcemaker: you want to change the desktop wallpaper (background) right?
<scott_> gimp is separated into a bunch of separate tar files... not just a single d/l
<sourcemaker> bnex10:  no... Security-Privacy/Password & User Account
<bnex10> scott_: or use add/remove programs
<bnex10> oh hold on
<bnex10> sourcemaker: are you at your user info?
<sourcemaker> bnex10:  yes.. I am
<bnex10> sourcemaker: ok
<nosrednaekim> !source | scott_
<ubotu> scott_: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<bnex10> sourcemaker: click on the grey button in the upper left corner
<scott_> ok.. found the "add program"  installing gimp...thanks so far...
<sourcemaker> bnex10: thats me problem... I am not allowed to change the image
<bnex10> hmm
<scott_> adept is scary good...  :-|
<bnex10> sourcemaker: well it shouldn't forbid you
<bnex10> sourcemaker: since it doesn't affect the rest of the system
<bnex10> sourcemaker: let me switch to a non administrator account
<scott_> question:  what do you folks recommend for a good wysiwyg  HTML editor for kubuntu?
<sourcemaker> bnex10: problem solved...
<bnex10> sourcemaker: ah wth it won't let me spawn a new kde session
<bnex10> sourcemaker: and good
<bnex10> sourcemaker: what was wrong?
<nosrednaekim> scott_: kompozer
<sourcemaker> bnex10: I have to change the user image source at the Login Manager.. and enable "Show List"... really strange feature
<scott_> ok.. I will try that!
<bnex10> sourcemaker: weird, oh well
<sourcemaker> how can I clean my home directory for unused configuration files?
<scott_> As noob to linux (decades of windoze)  it's amazing how much power you get for free, and kubuntu is just a little more work to learn.  Worth it to save $$$$
<nosrednaekim> :)
<bnex10> yep
<bnex10> too bad that only dell offer ubuntu computers
<bnex10> wish i could get an empty laptop without vista
<sourcemaker> bnex10: that's right... by the problem is... that a beginner can't use linux... :-)
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu is simple to add
<bnex10> nosredkaekim: yes i know
<nosrednaekim> bnex10: oh.. I read the "only" in the wrong place ;)
<scott_> ok, this rocks!!!  I have completed gimp and skype install.  It's going to be easier than I though to have a full-function system to ween me off windoze...
<bnex10> :D
<scott_> I dove into linux, because *something*  blew past my macaffee anti-virus and wiped out my XP box...
<scott_> removed the windows system files
<bnex10> ooooo
<bnex10> that's not good
<bnex10> but linux is as vulnable as windoze
<bnex10> virus writers target windows
<scott_> ..and of course, my win xp install dvd got cracked in half :(
<bnex10> wow
<scott_> kubuntu would not install on my blister pack (sony viao)  desktop, too much proprietary crap to recognize
<scott_> I build an amd x2 6000+  machine and it worked 1st try
<nosrednaekim> bnex10: thats not true.... UNIX is inherently more protected
<bnex10> i read that somewhere
<bnex10> source is wrong :D
<scott_> I did read that 98% of all viruses are written for win, and other platforms are more difficult
<bnex10> yes
<scott_> now if I can get the system to work with my maxtor 1-touch 4 I'll be happy
<bnex10> stupid menu
<bnex10> ok....
 * bnex10 tries kde im client
<nosrednaekim> scott_: external HD?
<bnex10> kopete? weird name for an im client
<scott_> yep, it's a one-touch 250gb backup/ usb 2.0
<sourcemaker> bnex10: where is there orginal name from?
<bnex10> name for what?
<sourcemaker> bnex10: kopete
<nosrednaekim> scott_: should work fine.
<bnex10> sourcemaker: no idea
<bnex10> sourcemaker: it's a IM client for kde
<sourcemaker> bnex10: I know
<sourcemaker> are there any translation tools like babylon for windows available?
<nosrednaekim> scott_: try just plugging it in
<scott_> it's plugged in, I am working on accessing it...to see if it appears on the system.  Also, I am installing kompozer atm
<scott_> I am also looking for GIMP plgins
<bnex10> awwww adept installer crashed
<nonewmsgs> thats a bad time
<drbrown> is it possible to create a custom kicker menu for one user and only give them access to a small number of apps?  I have locked down the users desktop with kiosktool, but want to eliminate items from the kicker menu as well.
<duke_> hello
<duke_> I need help please
<nosrednaekim> drbrown: I believe you an do that under "apps to be excluded from session"
<SlimeyPete> !ask | duke_
<ubotu> duke_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nosrednaekim> hi duke_, whats the problem?
<bnex10> i notice Qtparted in adept
<bnex10> i have gparted
<duke_> I need to know how to rename the file initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak in the boot directory because I have to change the filename everytime I boot kubuntu, this appened after I updated in adept manager
<bnex10> should i install qtparted and remove gparted?
<Knightlust> bnex10: heh, don't use qtparted... it killed my (3) 1GB flash disks
<bnex10> thx
<bnex10> Knightlust: what about gparted?
<Knightlust> gparted's nice, it's actually better than qtparted
<bfrog> hows the new kubuntu?
<bnex10> i still have feisty
<nosrednaekim> duke_: what do you have to change it to?
<duke_> I need to remove the .bak entension
 * bnex10 is removing all gnome packages
<duke_> there was an error during the update and i found out in the forums that the file was renamed after the error and it prevents Kubuntu from booting since the file needed has been renameed
<Apple_Cat> just rename it with sudo, duke,sudo mv intitrd........-generic.bak initrd............generic
<bnex10> huh
<drbobb> hi, how does the hardy beta do wrt broadcom wireless?
<dthacker> drbobb: hardy discussions are in #ubuntu+1
<SlimeyPete> to rename a file, use "mv oldfilename newfilename" e.g. "mv file1.txt file2.txt". If you don't have permission to move the file you may need to use sudo e.g. "sudo mv file1.txt file2.txt"
<drbobb> ie. will i spend most of a day struggling to regain connectivity if i update?;)
<drbobb> dthacker: ok thx
<bnex10> why not put hardy stuff in #ubutnu-hardy instead?
<bnex10> just pointing that out
<duke_> i'll try that SmileyPete
<dthacker> bnex10: because there is always a +1.....
<bnex10> ok
<duke_> its says 'file' is not a directory....
<duke_> sorry i'm nnooob
<SlimeyPete> duke_: what exactly are you typing?
<duke_> sudo mv /root/boot/ initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak /root/boot/  initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<SlimeyPete> you've too many spaces in there, I'd guess
<SlimeyPete> surely it's /root/boot/initrd... each time
<SlimeyPete> though.... it's probably meant to be /boot
<bnex10> yep
<SlimeyPete> because the initrd files are in /boot, not /root/boot
<SlimeyPete> "/" is known as the "root directory", which may have confused you
<duke_> ok
<SlimeyPete> so in summary I reckon you want: sudo mv /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic.bak /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<duke_> wow it worked
<duke_> thanks a lot
<SlimeyPete> no problem :)
 * bnex10 is now removing a ton of gnome crap
<duke_> I'll reboot to see if it solved my problem
<brmassa> Guys, will Hardy KDE4 have a IRC client (konversation is not installed by default)?
<accrc> Hi
<Ashex> has anyone else been having issues messaging aim user with kopete?
<brmassa> ops... sorry. didnt see about a proper forum for kde4
<nosrednaekim> brmassa: I guess not
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: in kde4?
<Ashex> nosrednaekim, nah, I'm running hardy in kde3
<nosrednaekim> Ashex: then, no...
<bnex10> kde4 better have konversation installed
<Ashex> nutters
<Ashex> I'm running pidgin just so I can talk to the woman
<bnex10> i got pidgin too
<nosrednaekim> ok.... later ya'll
<we6jbo> hi
<we6jbo> I'm trying to setup NIS
<Ashex> the computer runs sloooooooow when I'm updating the amarok database
<Ashex> doesn't help that it's thousands of songs all at once
<bnex10> Load average: 5.59 5.10 3.00
<bnex10> not good :D
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> highest I've had was 100
<bnex10> damn
<Ashex> how I love apache
<we6jbo> but when I type ypcat I get, YPBINDPROC_DOMAIN: Domain not bound No such map passwd.byname. Reason: Can't bind to server which serves this domain
<bnex10> Sysinfo for 'brant-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 548 MHz (1097 bogomips), , RAM: 115/122MB, 116 proc's, 2.1d up
<bnex10> wish that have disk space usage, load average, and uptime
<bnex10> Uptime: 2 days, 01:40:20
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> your computer is blazing
<bnex10> i'm going to reboot when adept finishes removing all of gnome crap
<bnex10> :D
<bnex10> if you have konversation, type "/exec sysinfo"
<Ashex> heh
 * Ashex loads up konversation
<bnex10> this is taking longer to remove than it would to install
<bnex10> wtf
<Generic> Sysinfo for 'Phorin': Linux 2.6.24-12-generic running KDE 3.5.9, CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 5000+ at 1000 MHz (2011 bogomips), HD: 502/679GB, RAM: 1975/2025MB, 173 proc's, 37.32min up
<Ashex> :D
<bnex10> 173 running
<profx> how do you add Flash to Konquero ?
<bnex10> use firefox
<bnex10> :D
<profx> nope
<profx> its not working properly in FF
<bnex10> no idea
<bnex10> it won't install in FF?
<profx> then dont epl :D
<profx> :/
<profx> help*
<bnex10> flash won't install on firefox for me
<Ashex> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<profx> it installs fine on FF
#kubuntu 2008-03-23
<profx> nevermind, doesnt seem like anyone knows
<jussio1> profx: you need the koqueror nsplugis installed, see the lik from the bot
<Ashex> profoX`, http://linuxlab.dk/tipsntricks/flash-konqueror
<Ashex> profx, see above link
<Ashex> first result of google
<kanadian> profx, you aren't using a livecd are you?
<bnex10> adept got 46 packages to remove, and it only done 11 so far.... :/
 * bnex10 is away: Gone away for now.
<profx> jussi01, I see nothing referencing nsplugins in the URL provided
<nonewmsgs> i have been having flash issues recently too bnex10
<profx> Ashex, I have no 'plugins' section in 'Settings -> config. Kon.'
<bnex-AFK> no
 * bnex-AFK is back.
<profx> kanadian, no, no LIVE CD
<nonewmsgs> flash for some reason just recently stopped working for me.
<jussio1> profx: #
<jussio1> #
<jussio1> Extra Step for Konqueror. In Konqueror, click Settings ? Configure Konqueror. Scroll down the side to Plugins. Click Scan for new plugins
<profx> jussi01, please, see above
<jussio1> profx: did you scroll down?
<profx> did I scroll down
<profx> hmmm
<Arwen> Kubuntu is fun! God... so many things to compile
<jussio1> its right at the bottom
<profx> jussi01, as I said twice now, there is no 'plugins'
<bnex10> adept removal of gnome crap is at 32% -_-
<profx> anyone else have any more suggestions ?
<jussio1> !info konqueror-nsplugins
<ubotu> konqueror-nsplugins (source: kdebase): Netscape plugin support for Konqueror. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 170 kB, installed size 452 kB
<jussio1> profx: make sure that is installed
<profx> haha
<profx> ugh
<profx> seems as though flash gives js an issue
<profx> i have a site with drop downs, im guess via js, and they dont appear in FF nor in Konqueror (now)
<profx> after I added konqueror-nsplugins
<jussio1> profx: since adding the konq ns plugis, did you go do the scan and find flash?
<profx> jussi01, it was already there
<profx> as it was installed previously, for use in FF
<jussio1> yes, but you still have to get konq to go find it
<profx> jussi01, there wasnt anything to addon
<profx> it give me the same issues flash was in FF
<jussio1> profx: how long ago did you install flash?
<profx> about a month ago
<profx> during my fresh new install
<profx> its not flash thats the issue directly
<profx> its what its downing to js on this site
<jussio1> !flashissues | profx this is a little old, but may help
<ubotu> profx this is a little old, but may help: The Flash plugin installation has been broken for some time. A fix has been released now. If the update fails to install Flash, try « sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree ; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree »
<profx> jussi01, that is unrelated
<profx> as others have said, they too have had flash issues
<jussio1> profx: ok, Please reiterate exactly what your issue is?
<profx> i would rather not, as I explained it already, flash is doing something with js on a page I am attempting to view
<profx> thanks anyways
<napoleao> anyone know how can I hide icons that are in virtual desktop 2? If I am in desktop1 it shows the icons that are open in desktop2
<jussio1> napoleao: right click panel, configure panel, taskbar, untick the show windows from all desktops
<greeg> hi
<jussio1> hi greeg
<greeg> in openoffice writer, how can i work on my document in a landscape view (the page turned 90 degrees).
<napoleao> cool. thanks jussio
<jussio1> napoleao: you are welcome
<jussio1> !tab > napoleao
<jussio1> greeg: format -> page -> page tab -> landscape
<greeg> thanx pal
<jussio1> greeg: you are most welcome :)
<thewhitepelican> how do I install google earth into kubuntu?
<LjL-Temp> !medibuntu | thewhitepelican, it's available as a package here
<ubotu> thewhitepelican, it's available as a package here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Frederick> folks does anyone know the plugin I need in swiftweasel to open embedded pdfs?
<bnex10> hmmmmmmm......
<jussio1> Frederick: ot heard of that program, where did you get it?
<kanadian> seems this is a plugin night
<Arwen> is the code name for Hardy+1 announced yet?
<jussio1> yes
<jussio1> intrepid ibex
<Arwen> that name sucks >_>
<Arwen> and I was so expecting 8.04 to be Hungry Hippo
<kanadian> I need to install adobe flash player in konqueror and i've downloaded the tar.gz and ran the terminal code to start installation but it says "
<kanadian> ERROR: Your home directory does not have a Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera
<kanadian>        browser user directory. Run one of these browsers at least once
<kanadian> i tried creating a folder called .plugins in my home dir
<jussio1> Arwen: lets discus this in #kubuntu-offtopic shall we?
<jussio1> kanadian: is there a reason you are grabbing it from adobe, not the repos?
<kanadian> a site asked me to install, I clicked "install adobe flayer" and it brought me to a site, wth a couple of options including tar.gz. yum and rpm so I took tar.gz and followed the instructions
<jussio1> !flash | kanadian
<ubotu> kanadian: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nonewmsgs> i too am having issues with this kanadian.  i have flash installed but my system doesnt believe it anymore.  i have tried reinstalling
<Apple_Cat> kanadian: move the libflashplayer.so file into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<kanadian> i don't have firefox installed
<duke_> My home network has two vista laptop, I just added a Kubuntu computer on the network and I can see and access both vista laptops from the linux but I cant see the linux computer fron any of the two vista machines.... anyone can help ??
<jussio1> !samba | duke_
<ubotu> duke_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_willis> there is a kde samba gui interface tool also.. you may want to look at..
<Dr_willis> and the 'samba-doc' packagte has books in html format on the topic. :)
<duke_> I cant see the linux computer from the vista computers(2) ..... but linux see's and can access vista computers
<kanadian> !samba | duke_
<ubotu> duke_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<duke_> i dont want to make a linux server
<bnex10> later everyone
<osiris> then you wont be able to browse the linux pc from the windows one, unless its a server
<duke_> really?
<duke_> didn't know that
<osiris> even setting up shares in linux makes them samba or nfs shares
<m15k> test
<osiris> mic chec
<duke_> so It would be easier to set the linux as a server and plug the printer in the server ?
<p-f> standby has been buggy for the past few days on my inspiron 640m: when I press the standby button, it seemingly goes to sleep properly (with the power light flashing) but, when I reopen the lid, my laptop starts up from scratch; what could be the cause of this?
<osiris> duke_, yes
<duke_> well I guess I'll have to learn  how to do that then ;p
<osiris> read up about samba.  that is what you are looking for
<m15k> plasma crash with sigsegv 11 on startup (kde4) anyone knowing this problem?
<duke_> will I be able to do that with Kubuntu ?
<osiris> yes
<duke_> ok
<osiris> or you could make a web server, and make the files accessable from anywhere
<duke_> well I'm quite good with windows networks but I know absolutely nothing about linux right now so I'll do some reading to learn the basics of linux networking
<duke_> thanks for helping me
<osiris> no problem.  if you understand networking, picking up the linux way of doing things isnt that tough
<osiris> learn to love the command line, and the world is yours
<duke_> I know dos basics and thats about it :p
<jussio1> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kanadian> also check out linuxcommand.org
<kanadian> http://www.linuxcommand.org
<m15k> :(
<scott_> help...  two apps not installing:  limewirelinux and qtella.  grr...
<osiris> what would be the syntax to remove every entry for a file recursivly, instead of going through each folder and removing that file name?
<osiris> scott_, sudo apt-get install frostwire
<scott_> ok  thanks!  I will look for that now!
<scott_> d/l frostwire now...  cool!
<kmaxtor> hello
<kmaxtor> please help me to restore my apt under terminal
<jussio1> kmaxtor: whats the issue?
<kmaxtor> i can't update my apt is cause error
<drbrown> i have just downloaded new drivers for my sis chipset from intel, and I am unsure as to where to put the two files sis_drv.la and  sis_drv.so, any assistance would be appreciated.
<jussio1> kmaxtor: database locked?
<kmaxtor> yes i am
<jussio1> !aptfix | kmaxtor
<ubotu> kmaxtor: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<scott_> Adept isn't finding any executable for the decompressed frostwire files.  I also get this: KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/frostwire'.
<kmaxtor> wha i can do to restore
<jussio1> kmaxtor: do the command from ubotu
<jussio1> kmaxtor: this: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kmaxtor> my apt is cause error, i can't update my apt
<jussio1> kmaxtor: ok, try running the command I just gave you.
<kmaxtor> i wait
<Kubuntu-noob> Hi all
<Kubuntu-noob> I've problem with installation
<jussio1> ask away Kubuntu-noob :)
<scott_> help... I d/l frost wire and decompressed with ark.  Adept won't find executeable...grr
<jussio1> scott_: ummm, I think you can install it via adept... (its in the repositories)
<jussio1> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<scott_> I'll try that...limewirewin had a similar issue...
<zaza> #zaza
<jussio1> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jussio1> scott_: have a look at that last link from the bot
<scott_> Ok, thanks... I am doing both
<Kubuntu-noob> When kubuntu want create settings for my hardware(about95% instalation)progress bar is freezing
<jussio1> Kubuntu-noob: how long have you left it for?
<Kubuntu-noob> Ten to 15 minuts
<jussio1> ok. did you try the live cd first?
<Kubuntu-noob> Yes,i've no problems with nothing.
<Kubuntu-noob> In live session of course
<jussio1> yeah, that sounds a little weird.
<jussio1> Im not sure of how to fix that one, sorry
<Kubuntu-noob> Should help me 6.10, i've tried only 6.4
<scott_> argh.  Nothing found by adept... but I can see that frostwire wedged itself into a kde subdirectory
<jussio1> Kubuntu-noob: I would grab 7.10
<Kubuntu-noob> Jussio:do i've right?
<jussio1> !tab | Kubuntu-noob
<ubotu> Kubuntu-noob: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kubuntu-noob> Ok then i will try tommorrow
<jussio1> Alrighty then, Im off to bed.
<Kubuntu-noob> Btw i cant use tab when i use mobile phone:)
<Kubuntu-noob> Where in kubuntu i can found commercial driver installer
<Kubuntu-noob> ?
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob: systemsettings->advanced
<Arwen> wtf, why does all the multimedia cruft in Kubuntu have to suck?
<Arwen> ancient ffmpeg, broken vlc, sucky kaffeine, really ancient mplayer...
<osiris> arnt we cranky
<Arwen> and people wonder why Linux can't compete with Windows...
<osiris> funny, vlc works fine, mplayer is great, kmplayer, xine, kaffeine, all good products
<Arwen> the hell... and the "bleeding edge" version has YEAR OLD ffmpeg
<Arwen> osiris, well, you go keep sipping your kool-aid...
<Arwen> ugh..
<osiris> no, im going to use what i like, and what is right for the given task
<Kubuntu-noob> About compiz fusion:i have legacy nvidia card.when i will install drivers,then what i should do next
<Arwen> yes, because BROKEN software is ALWAYS the RIGHT choice
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob: you have a TNT2 card?
<osiris> just because yours is broken, doesnt mean things dont work
<Arwen> osiris, actually, it DOES
<Arwen> that's what BROKEN means
<osiris> so, why dont you try posting a question, instead of bitching about your "broken" software
<nosrednaekim> doesn't !workforme ;)
<Kubuntu-noob> No geforce mx 32MB
<osiris> you obviously came here for a fight
<Arwen> yes, my question is why ffmpeg hasn't been upgraded in an entire year
<Arwen> nor mplayer
<Arwen> despite major improvements upstream in both
<Arwen> and why Ubuntu wants to make users compile their own software
<Kanzar> lol
<osiris> you shouldnt be compiling software on a binary distro
<Arwen> well, guess what, I have to
<Arwen> because the distro makes me
<Kanzar> i'm going to dual boot until i get the hang of this... ~_~
<osiris> but if you HAVE to, its up to you to solve dependencies
<Arwen> because the "convenient" version is broken
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob: ah, ok, you will need to install xserver-xgl
<osiris> broken in what way
<Arwen> it's ANCIENT
<nosrednaekim> !ot Arwen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot arwen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arwen> and  missing features
<Arwen> nosrednaekim, how is this offtopic?
<nosrednaekim> !ot | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nosrednaekim> Arwen: if you want to rant please don't do it in the support channe;
<Kubuntu-noob> Is not incudet whit drivers?
<Frederick> folks does kubuntu has any difference to set up a database in netbeans than the "default" netbeans tutorial
<nonewmsgs> i am having much issues with flash these last few days.  despite it supposedly being installed  the browsers act like it isnt.  reinstalling this did not fix.  is it possible if i upgrade to hoary it will fix it?
<Kubuntu-noob> Ok,then next step is...
<nosrednaekim> log and then back in
<nosrednaekim> *log out
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob: actually, you need to reboot to get your drivers installed correctly
<Kubuntu-noob> I know(ie: ctrl+alt+bckspc)
<nonewmsgs> kubuntu-noob i think he means a full restart
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob:well, that actually should do it... but if it doesn't reboot
<nonewmsgs> is it possible to not announce my full ip and location when i log in?
<osiris> get a cloak
<Kubuntu-noob> And after all of this it will be end,i will have my compiz?
<kanadian> while running adept I get" no command arguments supplied Usage: kdesude[-u <runas>] <command> KDesudo will not exit...
<level1> I want to append to the end of a root-owned file using >>, but just putting sudo in front of a command doesn't sudo the >> part
<jorge_> hi every body
<nonewmsgs> hi dr nick i mean jorge
<jorge_> im really newbie, i just install kubuntu on mi laptop
<kgoetz> level1: can you show us what your running? use pastebin if needed
<kanadian> and then it says that another instance is running (on a fresh start) and that it sends a signal6 (SIGABRT)
<kgoetz> kanadian: have you just booted up
<kanadian> no, but upon my boot it had trouble fetching updates and then this all happened
<prince_jammys> level1: try sudo bash -c 'echo foo >> filename'
<prince_jammys> level1: that will do it
<kgoetz> kanadian: what is 'all this'?
<kanadian> the singal 6 (SIGABRT)
<kanadian> signal*
<ren_> is it just me or is getting a scanner to work a bit of an issue
<kanadian> seems to think there are two instances
<kgoetz> kanadian: how long since you started up?
<kanadian> boot was this morning
<level1> prince_jammys: thanks a lot
<kanadian> maybe 12 hours ago
<kgoetz> hm.long enough
<level1> prince_jammys: that worked really well
<prince_jammys> level1: you're welcome
<kgoetz> kanadian: open a terminal an type 'ps aux |grep kdesu'
<Kubuntu-noob> Is possible to skip live session and install kubuntu?
<kgoetz> use the debian-installer cds?
<kanadian> kgoetz: done
<kgoetz> kanadian: does it list a few things running?
<kgoetz> pastebin if you need us to look at it :0
<kgoetz> * :)
<Jucato> !adeptfix | kanadian
<ubotu> kanadian: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ren_> is there a way to look for new hardwear such as a scanner?
<Jucato> that might help as weel
<Jucato> well*
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob: yes, use the laternate installer
<kanadian> kgoetz: ERROR: Process ID list syntax error.
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob: also, to have compiz, you will need th package "compiz-kde"
<Kubuntu-noob> Please anserw me my computer is slow and sucks
<osiris> ktorrent is such a great app.  i LOVE the bandwidth schedule plugin
<kgoetz> Kubuntu-noob: which question didnt get answered?
<nonewmsgs> osiris agreed
<kgoetz> kanadian: try what Jucato suggested first
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob: its slow now after restarting X? thats XGL... you might not have enough graphics to run compiz
<osiris> its a VERY necessary thing when you run VoIP
<Kubuntu-noob> About skippimg live just installing kubuntu
<kgoetz> Kubuntu-noob: you got two answers to that
<Jucato> Kubuntu-noob: the Live CD installer can only install if you're running live. there's not command line installer from that CD
<kgoetz> Kubuntu-noob: 12:44 < nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-noob: yes, use the laternate installer
<kgoetz> Jucato: hey mate, btw :)
<Jucato> of course he meant "alternate installer"
<Jucato> hi kgoetz!
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> ooops
<kgoetz> hehe
<prince_jammys> later, nate
<eric__> hola
<jorge_> i tried to compile a program, and i got a message, unable to find libncurses, so i did sudo apt-get install libncurses, then i got this message couldn't find package libncurses, some could help me on this one please
<eric__> cual es el canal de español
<prince_jammys> !es | eric__
<ubotu> eric__: En el canal donde esta solo se premite hablar ingles. Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Kubuntu-noob> How to use alternate installer?
<jorge_> ubotu, can u help me ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can u help me ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kgoetz> jorge_: you probably need ncurses-dev (or a similar package)
<Jucato> jorge_: libncurses5 but the package you need for compiling something that uses libncurses is libncurses5-dev
<kanadian> kgoetz/jucato: the adeptfix worked
<jorge_> ok thanks, ill try it
<nosrednaekim> !alternate | Kubuntu-noob
<ubotu> Kubuntu-noob: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<kgoetz> kanadian: cool
<kanadian> it cleaned up something and loaded up a new adeptmanager fine
<kanadian> thanks for your help!
<kgoetz> Jucato: wins again :)
<Jucato> :P
<kanadian> haha, you both helped. thanks
<kgoetz> hehe
<jorge_> it didn't work
<Kubuntu-noob> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jorge_> i got the same message, cuoldn't find it
<Jucato> jorge_: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<jorge_> 7.10
<kgoetz> jorge_: if you need more accuracy in answers, your goign to have to give us more details about what went wrong
<Kubuntu-noob> Ok,thx, see you tommorow
<Jucato> jorge_: well, in Adept Manager or apt-cache search, look for the libncurses package that you need (take note of the full package nam) but install the -dev version of that package
<jorge_> i downloaded a tar.gz file, and when i try to compiled it, i got this configure error, unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<kgoetz> jorge_: pastebin the whole error
<jorge_> checking for initscr in -lcurses... no
<jorge_> configure: error: Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<kgoetz> !error | jorge_
<ubotu> jorge_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Jucato> <Jucato> jorge_: well, in Adept Manager or apt-cache search, look for the libncurses package that you need (take note of the full package nam) but install the -dev version of that package
<jorge_> ok, ill do it, thanks
<chinamann> hi
<chinamann> looking foor help installing my ssh account.
<chinamann> tried 100 times ... and i am near to getting crazy.
<chinamann> who can help me step by step.
<osiris> uhh. whats the problem
<nosrednaekim> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<osiris> are you trying to install ssh server ?
<chinamann> @osiris.. i try to get my ssh connecting to a vserver autommatically done.
<osiris> then i have no idea what you are trying to do.  sorry
<chinamann> login the v-server by private key instead of password.
<kgoetz> chinamann: ask the channel for your vserver (eg #xen)
<joseluix> hi
<kgoetz> (assuming you know how to do keybased auth, and your having vserver issues)
<kgoetz> !greet joseluix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greet joseluix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kgoetz> bah
<joseluix> Iá m jose luis
<joseluix> I'm jose luis
<joseluix> I'm joseluix
<osiris> so
<joseluix> hola kgoets
<osiris> want a cookie?
<chinamann> @kgoetz.. i just want to log into a v-server by private key..
<kgoetz> chinamann: do you know how to setup keybased ssh authentication?
<kgoetz> joseluix: can we help with anything? :)
<chinamann> sorry, dont know..
<joseluix> someone know how to make a .iso with k3b
<joseluix> but with a directory
<osiris> never tried.  gimme a sec
<chinamann> kgoetz: i can log in by manualy way..
<chinamann> tried to automize it..
<kanadian> !sound | kanadian
<kgoetz> !selftell | kanadian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selftell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kgoetz> bah. i'm so used to dpkg :|
<kaan> hey everyone
<kaan> I'm trying to play a DVD with kaffeine
<kaan> it shows the first FBI warning and attention screen
<chinamann> vlc.. @ kaan
<kaan> but then it stops before coming to the menu
<chinamann> best player!!
<kaan> i should get vlc?
<chinamann> try it out.. i love it.
<kaan> whats vlc?
<kaan> oh ok
<Kanzar> ...is it SUPPOSED to come up with 'video mode not supported' when you start up after install...? XD
<kaan> thnx i'll check it out
<osiris> did you install the packages for DVD playback ?
<chinamann> another player
<Kanzar> oh wait, it's loading
<kaan> i dunno if i did
<kaan> i installed win32 package for watching videos, avi and stuff
<kgoetz> chinamann: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<osiris> guess i dont know how to make an iso in k3b
<joseluix> kaan, what say the message
<kaan> there is no message
<kaan> it just stops :S
<chinamann> looking at it @kgoetz
<kaan> but i know the DVD's work i can play them on my playstation
<joseluix> kaan, if appear a messagebox , you only must close it and forward (a little) tha video
<kgoetz> chinamann: you dont need to say @username, simply put their name at the start of the line (like i have here)
<chinamann> ok, thx.
<joseluix> kaan, do you have installed kaffeine-xine, kaffeine gstreamer
<kaan> joseluix i tried forwarding doesnt work :(
<kaan> i dont think so
<kaan> i'll install those
<chinamann> kgoetz: can u help me in a step by step instruction? I did it now for 20 times..
<kgoetz> well... no :P
<joseluix> someone know how to make a .iso with k3b
<joseluix> with a directory, no with a cd
<kgoetz> joseluix: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<kgoetz> (i havent, but fwiw...)
<joseluix> since now
<chinamann> kgoetz: how to check out what's the trouble to poste a error message?
<chinamann> i 'm trying, but server still asking for pw...
<kgoetz> chinamann: what have you tried?
<chinamann> key pair, copy it to server, athorize it on server, and login manually.
<kgoetz> what a stupid howto. (the advanced openssh one). it tells you to use a passphrase on the keys
<chinamann> i would likle to delete all the done work, but i need someone who telles me step by step how to do.
<Kanzar> hey, i can't install gksu @_@
<Kanzar> it's saying the package isn't available >_>;;
<chinamann> kgoetz: if i check howto's it looks realy easy, but i dont get it done now for 5 day#s
<chinamann> in the beginning i deleted all the files on the server in the .ssh folder, also on client in .ssh folder
<kgoetz> chinamann: delete your ~/.ssh/id_*pub file (* is eithe dsa or rsa), and on th system you connect to remove your system from its ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<chinamann> was there anything wrong?
<kgoetz> oh, in that case we can start from scratch :)
<chinamann> sorry, dont get u kgoetz..
<kgoetz> chinamann: delete all files again in ~/.ssh/
<chinamann> server or client?
<kgoetz> system you connect from (client)
<chinamann> yes.
 * Kanzar is ignored D:
<kgoetz> then run `ssh-keygen -t rsa`
<kgoetz> Kanzar: why do you need it?
<Kanzar> i'm trying to set up my wireless usb device
<Kanzar> it's not p&p, so... i'm just following the walkthrough
<nosrednaekim> a 24 pisel panel is pretty unobtrusive
<joseluix> kgoetz th page about k3b doesn't tellme anything...
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Hardy beta and there's still an annoying bug that existed in Dapper already: When I click on a file:// link in Konqueror I get "This untrusted page links to file://... Do you want to follow the link?" I always have to click on "Follow", there's no "remember this site" checkbox or something like that. How can I stop this message?
<kgoetz> Kanzar: the guide i assume is for gnome?
<Kanzar> i'm here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide#check
<chinamann> passphrase , yes or no?
<kgoetz> chinamann: no
<chinamann> ok, done
<kgoetz> Kanzar: your trying to run   gksudo gedit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts ?
<Kanzar> yeah
<kgoetz> Kanzar: wherever it says gksudo gedit you run kdesu kate
<Kanzar> ah, ok
<Kanzar> thanks
<chinamann> kgoetz: what now?
<kgoetz> chinamann: now run `ssh-copy-id ~/.ssh/*pub remoteserver` (where remoteserver is your servers name)
<kgoetz> Kanzar: np :)
<chinamann> kgoetz: do i need to give a folder on the remote server?
<kgoetz> chinamann: no
<kgoetz> just the servers IP or hostname
<chinamann> kgoetz: /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<kgoetz> chinamann: pastebin the output of `ls -lh ~/.ssh/` and the command you just ran
<Kanzar> hmm...
<Kanzar> so if sudo pccardtl ident doesn't work, i'm kind of fcked in trying to install my card?
<chinamann> markus@markus-laptop:~/.ssh$ ls -lh /home/markus/.ssh/
<chinamann> insgesamt 8,0K
<chinamann> -rw------- 1 markus markus 1,7K 2008-03-23 03:49 id
<chinamann> -rw-r--r-- 1 markus markus  402 2008-03-23 03:49 id.pub
<chinamann> markus@markus-laptop:~/.ssh$
<kaan> hey everyone
<kaan> when I'm trying to install vlc, adept manager crashes everytime! :(
<chinamann> ssh-copy-id /home/markus/.ssh/id.pub xxx@xxx
<kaan> signal 11 SIGSEGV
<kgoetz> !pastebin | chinamann
<ubotu> chinamann: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kaan> can anyone help me why
<navetz> can anyone help me, I cant mount my external hard drive or usb drive
<wmf> o yes
<kgoetz> chinamann: how did you generate that id? whats the command you used?
<wmf> 我看不懂英语怎么办？
<kgoetz> wmf: english in here please
<kgoetz> kaan: try installing with apt, it will hopefully provide more details
<Kanzar> lol
<Kanzar> wmf doesn't understand english
<wmf> yes
<Kanzar> @_@
<wmf> hehe
<chinamann> kgoetz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60680/
<chinamann> guys, sorry i'm reaaly new to it.
<wmf> I would not say that I am sorry English
<chinamann> kgoetz: i used the command what u asked.
<kgoetz> !cn | wmf
<ubotu> wmf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Kanzar> DAMMIT
<Kanzar> i just googled my usb wireless device... won't work with anything other than windows
<Kanzar> time to restore my windows partition then~ and shelve my dreams of having a linux box :<
<kaan> kgoetz how would i install vlc using apt help please im new
<kgoetz> chinamann: ssh-copy-id -i /home/markus/.ssh/id.pub root@xxx.de (you need the -i)
<kgoetz> Kanzar: or replace the wireless dongle
<Kanzar> XD
<Kanzar> yeah... *pokes at wallet*
<kgoetz> kaan: open up konsole, then type in `sudo apt-get intall vlc`
<NickPresta> kaan, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Kanzar> not gonna happen :P
<kgoetz> Kanzar: heh.
<Kanzar> :[
<chinamann> kgoetz: got it done
<kaan> thank you kgoetz!
<kgoetz> Kanzar: your only one lottery away from bein free... ;)
<kgoetz> chinamann: cool :)
<Kanzar> XD
<chinamann> still asking :(
<Kanzar> well, network admin wants to change to WPA2
<Kanzar> and the device i'm using atm doesn't support it
<chinamann> i just got the identification done..
<Kanzar> so they may be replacing it for me? :D
<chinamann> kgoetz: i come back later, forogt my darling and forgto to make breakfast.. :)
<kgoetz> chinamann: make sure the server has keybased passwords turned on
<kgoetz> chinamann: hehe. catch you then :)
<chinamann> how to ensure it?
<kgoetz> Kanzar: good luck :)
<kgoetz> chinamann: it says how in the advanced ssh guide on the wiki :)
<Kanzar> haha
<Kanzar> i'll need it :D
<chinamann> guys... dont let me die!
<Kanzar> well, if i come back in sometime this week, you'll know why ;)
<Kanzar> ttyl (hopefully!)
<kaan> okay so i installed VLC but it doesn't seem to open up DVDs
<kgoetz> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<joseluix> kaan, click play, so in th new windows choose DVD, then accept
<kaan> nope, not working :(
<tronz> hello
<tronz> what is a good usenet client
<tronz> I installed Klibido
<tronz> but I am having some trouble with it and the docs are quite poor
<tronz> any better clients or some1 willing to help me get klibido working?
<kaan> hey everone whats the command line to activate DVD-decryption?
<kaan> ?
<kaan> install-css.sh?
<kgoetz> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kgoetz> hm. kaan iirc its in /usr/share/doc/libdvdcss2/ somwehrere
<joseluix> kaan enter here: http://jantux.wordpress.com/2007/09/28/codecs-para-ubuntu-y-linux/
<joseluix> kan, paste this in your terminal :
<joseluix> eluix> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-gl gstreamer0.10-pitfd
<joseluix> <joseluix> ll libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs libquicktime0 libdvdread3 flashplugin-nonfree totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin unrar
<joseluix> <joseluix> Paste in the terminal and enter
<joseluix> <joseluix> those are the codecs, is your problem, with that
<nonewmsgs> what is an ugly plugin
<kgoetz> nonewmsgs: one that the developers wont promice is stable
<matt1728> can someone help me install the java plugin for firefox?
<bibek> matt1728: install the sun-java6-plugin
<bibek> package
<bibek> u can use adept manager to search for the package
<matt1728> kk thanks
<dennister> ok, i really need some networking assistance here...eg. can lisa and samba co-exist in each of two pc's?
<bibek> one weird problem, my kdm starts in very low resolution like 800x600 and after login its 1024x768
<kgoetz> !info lisa
<ubotu> lisa (source: kdenetwork): LAN information server for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 172 kB, installed size 612 kB
<kgoetz> dennister: what problem are you having?
<dennister> well, i was using lisa as a stopgap until i could get samba configured properly, but only the lisa works, and i'm wondering if it's preventing the samba from working, like on the same port or...?
<dennister> that's one issue :)
<kgoetz> i dont kow enough about lisa to comment on that.
<kgoetz> although if you ask your samba problem it may become apparent :) (with relevent logs)
<dennister> well there aren't errors when i testparm it
<dennister> pc A is downstairs (beginnings of a fileserver); i'm on pc B; the modem/router isn't even listing A as a device, although it did a few days ago, and both can surf
<dennister> A is also a user of B that shows up when i reboot in the login screen
<kgoetz> a isa user of b?
<dennister> no, i made A a user of B via samba
 * kgoetz doesnt follow, but also doesnt use samba
<dennister> what doesn't use samba? lisa?
<dennister> i actually know that...i did have samba successfully running about a year ago when I was still living with my son, and he had the windows-only machine
<dennister> like i said, i was only using lisa as a temporary stop-gap measure until i could get samba working...but I'm having trouble with the samba and am afraid to remove lisa 'cause it's the only thing that's working so far
<kgoetz> i dont use samba
<dennister> ok then...would you know why A is not showing up as a device in my modem/router software? it did a few days ago
<kaan> okay so I'm still tryin to play a DVD
<kaan> and i realized under disk & filesystems my dvd-drive wasn't enabled
<kaan> i tried to enable it but it crashed :S
<dennister> other pps r having trouble with k3b and dvd-playing today?
<dennister> would anyone be able to tell me why pc A is not showing as a device int he modem/router software? even though it can surf as well as pc B?
<geju> does anyone know how to get headphones working? (i get no sound coming out of them)
<dennister> are others having trouble with dvd's totally crashing whole pc's?
<kaan> question
<LimCore> dennister: I dont
<kaan> under disk & file systems
<kaan> my dvd-burner/player seems to be mounted under
<chinamann> kgoetz: still here?
<kaan> media/floppy0
<kaan> is this right?
 * LimCore marks scoponly as foobar and useless
<dennister> kaan: no
 * LimCore wishes less programs would be totally broken 
<dennister> should be under /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom
<kaan> how should i modify it?
<kaan> ok
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scponly/+bug/122715
<LimCore> this bug in over half year old.. how can I help to have it fixed finally
<dennister> kaan: you may have to edit /etc/fstab...kde's settings is only front end to fstab
<nonewmsgs> i think you can also do a manual mount by makinga  directory like /media/dvd  and then mount sometihng to it
<kaan> i can't change it dennister
<kaan> ugh
<kaan> i dunno which way to go for now
<kaan> :)
<geju> does anyone know how to get headphones working? (i get no sound coming out of them)
<dennister> kaan: yes, as i thought...go to terminal
<kaan> ok
<kaan> and...
<dennister> type in: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<dennister> warning, be very careful!
<kaan> hehe ok
 * nonewmsgs wonders why everyone prefers nano to kate
<kaan> editting
<kaan> hm there it is
<dennister> yep...the real meat of disks and filesystems
<kaan> dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto user, atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<kaan> this is the line
<kaan> oh but on top of that line
<kaan> there is a:
<kaan> dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<kaan> but i dont see that one under disk & filesystems
<dennister> well that's not a bad line...make sure there's a '/' before 'dev
<kaan> yep yep i just couldn't type that here
<dennister> ok...got it
<kaan> so what should i do? :(
<dennister> user will often meet root, especially if you have a 'uid=0'
<kaan> im not sure about my user ID but i am the only user of the computer also the admin
<dennister> do you have a 'users' group? if you don't know, you can delete the 'user' option and insert 'uid=1000' which is probably you
<dennister> then you will be 1000
<kaan> okay what should i do then?
<kaan> this is the header
<kaan> <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<kaan> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<dennister> k...just going back to your other options...
<kaan> and these are the other lines
<kaan> # /dev/sda3
<kaan> UUID=12b34419-8645-4395-aecf-3a3450d2dad9 / ext3 nouser,defaults,errors=remount$
<kaan> # /dev/sda1
<kaan> UUID=041427B81427AC1C /media/sda1 ntfs defaults,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,$
<kaan> # /dev/sda2
<kaan> UUID=7d4979ac-7b4a-4787-b4de-92debdc3968d none swap sw 0 0
<dennister> I have 'users,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid" as my options, but then i know that i'm part of the users group
<geju> does anyone know how to get headphones working? (i get no sound coming out of them)
<kaan> those are just the harddrives i think
<dennister> kaan: stop...we usually use pastebin to stop flooding the channel with lots of lines
<dennister> yes, they are
<kaan> ugh i forgot how to login to registration
<kaan> sorry :(
<dennister> the 'rw' option could be giving you a problem, but i don't think so
<kaan> my external harddrive works with rw though
<dennister> kaan: yes, that's fine...i just had an issue with being told i couldn't enable my burner through disks & filesystems, tho, because there was an audio cd in the drive
<dennister> ok, you've made a small change in your fstab, changing the 'user' to 'uid=1000' right?
<kaan> ok i'll do that
<kaan> thats the cdrom0 line right?
<kaan> change the first 0 to 1000?
<dennister> yep
<dennister> no
<dennister> before you get to the first 0 at the end of the line, you have some options, separated by commas
<kaan> yes
<dennister> one of thos options is 'user'
<kaan> suid?
<kaan> oh right
<kaan> ok
<dennister> delete that, replace it with uid=1000, and make sure there are no spaces after the commas
<kaan> it is udf,iso9660 user,atime..... should i delete the whole iso9660 user? or just user?
<dennister> just 'user'
<kaan> ok done/modified
<kaan> should i try changing the mount point now?
<dennister> add 'uid=1000' before one of the commas...no, don't change mount point
<kaan> okay i deleted user and changed it to uid=1000... for the mount point: When I browsed it automatically changed itself to /proc :S and i cant even find media as a type or folder
<dennister> media will always be under the root / directory
<dennister> in terminal, go to file, and open up another konsole
<geju> does anyone know how to get headphones working? (i get no sound coming out of them)
<dennister> type in 'ls /' and you'll see it listed
<dennister> don't worry about /proc:S for now
<kaan> what do you mean by file dennister? go to file?
<dennister> kaan: what i want you to do now is close the fstab file, saving it's changes, and reboot...the fstab is so important for booting any tiny change should be tested...your problem could be solved
<dennister> kaan: sorry...mean 'session'
<Strangelet> Is there a KDE port for the GIMP? It's different look PEEVES me!
<kaan> okay i modified fstab and saved it... so go to session and open up another konsole window... what do you mean by session sorry im new
<dennister> kaan: never mind, if u've saved fstab and closed it, just type in "ls /" without quotes
<dennister> do you see 'media' in the list?
<kaan> ok now there is media, cdrom, etc, and other folders
<kaan> yep
<kaan> cd media
<dennister> k, good
<kaan> ops :)
<dennister> yes, you can go "ls /media", and see all sorts of folders within media
<dennister> but right now i'd like you to "sudo nano /etc/group' and look carefully at the format of those lines
<kaan> hmmm there is a media folder under etc folder as well as root
<dennister> kaan: all the folders for your mounted disks will be under root's media, not etc's media
<kaan> okay format is root:x:0 and such
<dennister> good, do u see a line with 'users'?
<kaan> yes users:x:100
<dennister> kaan: ok, you want to add your name and root, in the same format used by other lines...hold on
<kaan> yes i have kaan:x:1000;   there
<kaan> this is my name and root right?
<kaan> take ur time dennister, thnx
<dennister> kaan: ok, my line says: users:x:100:camus,cathy,root         note that there r no spaces
<greeg> hi
<greeg> i set up my printer under K->System->HPLIP Tool Box.  a test page came out and looked fine.  but open office cannot see it.
<dennister> kaan: have u added yourself and root to the users line?
<greeg> gwenview sees it.
<greeg> i'll close all instances of open office first.  brb
<geju> does anyone know how to get headphones working? (i get no sound coming out of them)
<dennister> poor geju...he's been so patient with his question...sorry i can't help geju
<dennister> never done it
<geju> its driving me insane...cant figure it out
<Nix3r>  how can i install a psybnc on my box. package name?
<dennister> join the club...been having some networking issues for awhile that i can't solve either
<geju> what kind of networking issues
<kaan> dennister i have kaan:x:1000 at the bottom
<dennister> oh, why my modem/router can't list pc B as a device, even though it did a few days agao and B can still surf
<dennister> kaan: yes, but on your 'users' line, you want to add your 'name,root'
<geju> im not sure i follow
<kaan> okay on users i have users:x:100
<kaan> so i should add my name such as users:x:100,kaan
<kaan> ?
<dennister> yes, and after 'kaan'...',root'
<dennister> so it becomes: users;x:100,kaan,root
<dennister> and nooooo spaces after commas
<kaan> ok
<dennister> geju: never mind my issue now, thx...i just wanna finish with kaan here
<kaan> ok
<kaan> saved
<dennister> kaan: an: now, if you ever edit your fstab again, you can use 'gid=100' as an option, like 'uid=1000'
<kaan> hm ok
<dennister> and know that both root and yourself, the main user, will be able to mount a drive
<kaan> nice
<kaan> should i restart?
<dennister> or you could use 'users' as an option the way you did have 'user', and achieve the same thing
<dennister> kaan: yes, reboot now, and your problem could be solved
<kaan> ok i'll be right back pls don't go anywhere :)
<dennister> don't count on it, but maybe :)
<kaan> i hope the system wont crash....
<dennister> k, will do
<kaan> since we changed important files :(
<kaan> okay brb
<dennister> we only made very minor changes, should be fine
<dennister> brb in 5...need a cig
<infurnus__> any idea on how to hide backup files? e.g. foo~
<kaan> dennister im back
<maduser> infurnus put a . in front of the file
<kaan> disk & file systems is back to normal
<kaan> mount point again says /media/floppy0 for the Burner DVD_RW ND-3550A
<dennister> kaan: lol...shouldn't be showing that
<dennister> ok, stay in disks & filesystems
<kaan> haha i dunno why it loves the floppy so much
<kaan> but when i modify
<kaan> how do i set it up?
<dennister> now. modify
<kaan> what should i put for the mount point:
<dennister> change the dev with the pulldown menu to /media/cdrom0
<dennister> oops
<dennister>  media/cdrom0 is the mount point
<kaan> hm it said /media/cdrom0 is already in use by another entry? Continue?
<dennister> but above that, change the dev to dev/ whatever is the correct one
<dennister> take a look and find out what is using it
<kaan> there is system under the DVD
<kaan> then there are 4 harddrives, 1 external and 1 for windows 2 for linux (including swap)
<dennister> is your dvd drive an external one?
<kaan> no
<dennister> ok, think i know what's happening
<dennister> modify the burner again
<kaan> and under any of those i dont see /media/cdrom0  so i dunno why it said its being used
<kaan> ok
<kaan> my modify type is automatic right now :S what should i choose?
<dennister> right at the very top, where it says type...change that to /dev/sdc0
<kaan> oh ok
<dennister> dangit...sorry
<kaan> there is no such thing however there is iso9660-CD-rom and bdev and couple more dev's
<dennister> keep type at automatic...
<kaan> lol ok
<kaan> just change mount point to /media/cdrom0 ? and hit continue this time?
<dennister> under the mount point, which sould be media/cdrom0, click the circle 'by name
<dennister> and inside the bar, type in /dev/sdc0
<kaan> the mountpoint /dev/sdc0 does not exist. You will not be able to enable it until it is created.\ Should I create the mountpoint?
<kaan> This is the error i got
<dennister> yes, creat it
<kaan> oh one sec
<dennister> wait
<kaan> do u want me to change the mount point or the name? which kubuntu are you using?
<kaan> or i mean linux
<dennister> i had to look ^^^^^
<kaan> lol ok
<dennister> you said earlier your burner is under scd0, right?
<kaan> did i? :) i dont think i said that
<kaan> however when i wanted to change the mount point to cdrom0  it said its already under use
<dennister> ^^^dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660
<dennister> so that means, beside the name, you should be typing in /dev/scd0
<dennister> disks & filesystems should be matching your fstab
<kaan> ohhhhh gotcha
<kaan> name or mount point?
<dennister> name
<kaan> ok changed the name
<kaan> what about type and mount point
<kaan> type is automatic right now and mount point is /media/floppy0
<dennister> mount point should still be /media/cdrom0
<kaan> ok
<kaan> ok im hitting ok... everything is set?
<dennister> almost...what other options are under name
<dennister> i'd put an x in 'enable at startup' and 'writeable'
<kaan> there is mount point then there is device and under device... u choose by name, by UUID or by label... then there is enable at start up and writable
<dennister> put x's in the boxes...not radio circles
<kaan> someone told me before though its bad to try enabling the DVD-roms if there is no actual DVDs in
<kaan> ok
<dennister> that other person was probably right, actually
<kaan> yea so i think i should keep enable at start up unchecked
<kaan> okay so everything seems fine
<kaan> cross fingers :)
<dennister> in 'mount permission' make sure
<dennister> that root user is not the only person who can enable/disable
<kaan> currently it is one user at a time may enable/disable
<dennister> then you should be able to hit ok
<kaan> allrite
<dennister> that should be fine
<kaan> same question
<kaan> already in use cdrom0
<kaan> continue?
<dennister> k...can you see any other device that's using cdrom0 in the mount point?
<kaan> no
<kaan> :(
<kaan> maybe i should just say continue?
<dennister> try it
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  My network isn't starting up after booting.  My "networking" service is marked as starting up on boot in System Settings.
<kaan> oh it says it doesnt exist. Should I create the mountpoint..... yes?
<dennister> yes
<kaan> allrite
<kgoetz> Ertain: what is the network, and are you sure your connected to it?
<kaan> im gonna try playing this DVD again
<Ertain> I mean my network service.
<dennister> and you can delete the other /media/sdc0 or what ever you created earlier
<Ertain> If I restart my networking service it'll connect (/etc/init.d/networking restart).
<kaan> from fstab?
<kaan> oh wow dennister.... this is really interesting
<kaan> I got this error:
<kaan> The source can't be read.
<kaan> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<kgoetz> Ertain: which doesnt answer my question at all...
<dennister> kaan: not from fstab...remember when i told you the wrong dev earlier? b4 i corrected myself?
<dennister> in terminal, type in 'ls /media
<maduser> you could do it here so we could see
<kaan> oh i dont think i ever created that
<maduser> eg /cmd ls /media
<dennister> ok then...i'm glad you find it interesting :)
<kaan> ok i think i need the enough rights to play because the first FBI warning and ATTENTION things show up
<maduser> cdrom
<maduser> cdrom0
<kaan> oh wait
<kaan> after all that i didn't enable the DVD
<kaan> :D
<kaan> ok now its enabled i'll try again
<dennister> have u tried sticking the dvd in to see if a popup comes up? asking you what you want to do with it?
<dennister> oh, now it's finally enabled?
<kaan> yea what program u want to use to open up the media thing pops up
<kaan> yep it is
<kaan> it wasn't before.... it was crashing
<dennister> wonderful :)
<kaan> i know we rock
<kaan> lol
<dennister> not crashing now, eh? try playing it with caffeine
<dennister> oops...showing my addiction :)
<kaan> okay yea the same not enough rights error popped up
<dennister> well now you know a bit about the relationship between users, groups, fstab, disks & filesystems
<kaan> yes
<dennister> not a problem...we are making progress
<kaan> i really appreciate the help
<dennister> modify the burner again in d&f
<kaan> ok
<kaan> i feel i need those rights somehow...
<kaan> cause it seems like its going to play it
<dennister> good if it plays
<kaan> no though i get that error saying i dont have the rights to play this DVD
<dennister> actually, i thought the permissions could be set in D&F's 'advanced' but not so...modifying the burner won't help
<dennister> open up konqueror
<kaan> ok
<kaan> opened
<dennister> go to /media/cdrom0, and left-click the folder, choose 'properties'
<dennister> first tab is 'general' open 'permissions' tab and tell me what you see
<kaan> access permissions: owner,group,others: can view content
<dennister> who's the owner?
<kaan> ownership: kaan, group: 4294967295
<dennister> group is what?!?!?!?
<chinamann> hi again.
<chinamann> kgoetz, are u still here?
<kaan> :)
<kaan> 4294967295 there is a dropbox next to it
<kgoetz> kaan: o_0 wtf?
<kgoetz> chinamann: yes i am
<kaan> there is video, cdrom, admin
<kaan> kaan as the dropbox items
<chinamann> kgoetz: after steeling down all with my dear :) i am again on air and have cjhecked out the sshd_config already.
<chinamann> no idea what i neccesary...
<kaan> what should i set the group to? kaan? :)
<dennister> yeah, that should be ok
<chinamann> kgoetz: what do i need to check out ???
<kgoetz> chinamann: have you looked at this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AdvancedOpenSSH#head-782ec62d8972acdaa50d6e2e0bef5779264c9f2b
<kaan> Could not modify the ownership of file /media/cdrom0/VIDEO_TS. You have insufficient access to the file to perform the change
<chinamann> yes.
<kaan> thats what i got
<dennister> ok, let's take another look at your group file: in terminal, type in sudo nano /etc/group
<kgoetz> chinamann: and you check for these lines? PubkeyAuthentication yes
<kgoetz> RSAAuthentication yes
<chinamann> in sshd_config or in ssh_config?
<kaan> ok
<kaan> looking
<kaan> what does the nano command do by the way?
<kgoetz> chinamann: sshd_config. on the server
<dennister> kaan: you want to add your name to cdrom line, audio line, video line...
<kgoetz> Kaevik: its a basic text editor
<chinamann> i changed them both already, no change..
<JapaneseStudent> hello everyone
<kgoetz> chinamann: restarted the serverice?
<kgoetz> kaan: you should really use gpasswd for group changes
<JapaneseStudent> could anyone tell me if the livecd comes with libmtp support in Amarok pre-installed?
<kgoetz> !info libmtp
<ubotu> Package libmtp does not exist in gutsy
<chinamann> kgoetz: yes
<kgoetz> JapaneseStudent: sure thats what its called?
<dennister> kaan: you also want to make sure your name is in the lines for plugdev, powerdev
<kaan> I cannot find audio
<kgoetz> chinamann: i'm not sure whats wrong. i havent had that problem before.
<dennister> ??? gotta be there
<kgoetz> seriously, use gpasswd :)
<kaan> i got plugdev and powerdev
<kaan> oh ok audio
<kaan> yea kaan's there too
<dennister> kgoetz: could you take over for me with kaan here? you're actually right
<chinamann> kgoetz: i was willing to make data backup by rsync and then key auth, is fine..
<kaan> ok everything seems okay here dennister
<JapaneseStudent> hmm well I don't know if that is what the package would be be called
<dennister> good...other names on the cdrom line should be haldaemon
<kgoetz> dennister: where are we up to?
<dennister> kgoetz: just a minute
<kgoetz> JapaneseStudent: look at packages.ubuntu.com and see if you can find it
<kaan> yep
<kaan> thats there too
<JapaneseStudent> but I do know the protocol is mtp... how about if anyone could tell me if Creative Zen V Plus or other MTP devices work out of the box with Amarok on the livecd
<dennister> kaan: add haldaemon to powerdev, plugdev, and floppy, too
<chinamann> kgoetz: waht is Identity file in the config?
<dennister> i'm just making sure...you want to make sure for these groups that you have the right permissions
<kgoetz> chinamann: which file?
<kaan> its already there
<dennister> good
<dennister> ok, close group, save file
<kaan> ok
<dennister> still in terminal, we're now going to make sure ownership is correct, and permissions are correct
<kaan> ok
<kaan> lets go
<kaan> :)
<dennister> type in: sudo chown kaan:kaan /media/cdrom0
<chinamann> kgoetz: what means AuthorizedKeysFile ??
<dennister> chown means change ownership :)
<kaan> ok it changed it to readonly file system
<dennister> not to worry just yet
<kgoetz> chinamann: check the man page. its a list of hosts that are allowed keybased authentication
<dennister> before the colon was the device owner, right after it was the group owner
<chinamann> kgoetz do i need RhostsRSAAuthetication?
<dennister> now, type in: sudo chmod a+rwx /media/cdrom0
<kgoetz> chinamann: check the man page
<kaan> oh i don't think these are working
<dennister> with 'chmod' being used to change permissions
<kaan> last 2 commands
<kgoetz> dennister: you shouldnt arbitarily change system directories permissions
<kaan> chown: changing ownership of `/media/cdrom0': Read-only file system
<kaan> this is what i got
<dennister> kgoetz: ur right
<dennister> kgoetz: can u help kaan now, he's having trouble with perms in regards to dvd\s
<Dr_willis> one normally dozent change owndership/perms of mountpoints  - i thought.
<kgoetz> dennister: ok. what have we found out so far?
<kgoetz> Dr_willis: correct.
<dennister> that was the only or main way i knew how...so far we've been able to enable the bloody burner...which we couldn't before
<Dr_willis> but i just got here..:) so i dont know the whole problem here.
<Dr_willis> Isent there a burner group?
<Dr_willis> actually why would BURNING  disk even be using the mountpoint?
<dennister> Dr_willis: not always
<kgoetz> Dr_willis: i dont know the full story yet either - i'm trying to find it out ;)
<dennister> i don't have one
<dennister> after we finally got the burner fixed in fstab and such, with right mount points and all, it's working
<dennister> kaan put the dvd in and it wanted to play...but he's still being told he didn't have enough permissions
<kgoetz> whats not working - burning or playback?
<dennister> playback
<dennister> kaan: i don't know kgoetz very well yet, but Dr_willis is the bomb! he knows everything way better than i :)
 * Dr_willis hides
<kaan> lol
<kaan> haha
<kgoetz> hehe
<kgoetz> Dr_willis: your in for it now ;)
<kaan> come out dr willis
<Dr_willis> I cant rember the last time i actually played an actual dvd video disk.
<kaan> :P
<kaan> hahaha
<kaan> yea they'll go away soon
<dennister> now i need to go peeeeee :)
<kaan> so whos helping me?
<kgoetz> kaan: what are the permissions on your cd/dvd device?
<kaan> can view content
<kaan> user,group,admin
<kgoetz> kaan: pastebin the output of `ls -lh /dev/cdrom` and `ls -lh /dev/dvdrom` (not sure if the latter exists)
 * kgoetz isnt running kubuntu, so has to guess at times
<kaan> okay how can i login again to pastebin :)
<stdin> you don't need to login, just paste there and click send
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-03-21 17:37 /dev/dvd -> hdc
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-03-21 17:37 /dev/dvdrw -> hdc
<kgoetz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<kaan> oh gotcha
<kgoetz> Dr_willis: hdc? not running a newer ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> are mine. :) looks like they are  links to hdc - which is --> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2008-03-21 17:37 /dev/hdc
<Dr_willis> kgoetz,  i got some machines that set them to hd## and some use sd##
<kgoetz> Dr_willis: funky
<kaan> ok pasted
<kgoetz> link?
<Dr_willis> kgoetz,  actually THIS box is running sidux at the moment. :) but i do have some ubuntu box's that dont use sd#
<stdin> kaan: then you post the url here
<kaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60696/
<slougi> hey all, is there some way to tell the packaging system "I have this package, and will take care of updating it in the future"? Similar to emerge inject in gentoo
<kaan> nice way of solving flooding :)
<kgoetz> kaan: so run the same command on /dev/scd0?
<kgoetz> slougi: look at apt pinning
<slougi> kgoetz: right, thanks
<kgoetz> slougi: np
<dennister> ahhhhh all the real experts are showing their faces now :)
<dennister> stdin is another soul i wished was in here earlier, heheheh
<kgoetz> i think its experts wake up time
<kaan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60698/
<stdin> it's still too early for me
<slougi> kgoetz: hmm that isn't quite what i was looking for...
<dennister> yes, it seems that way...i, unfortunately, sometimes give others a bum steer when i try....going out for a cig, then i need some networking assistance ppl....brb
<kgoetz> kaan: if you run `groups` what do you get?
<geju> well if all the experts are up...does anyone know how to get headphones working (i get no sound out of them)
<kaan> run it from the run command?
<kaan> oh termina
<kgoetz> from konsole
<kaan> this: kaan adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<slougi> geju: have you tried playing with all the mixer levels in alsamixer? alsa is a bit wonky that way
<kaan> i'll use pastebin if it is actually too long is that ok kgoetz?
<kgoetz> kaan: a few lines is ok, more then 3or 4 people get grouchy
<kaan> ok
<kgoetz> kaan: have you just added yourself to cdrom, or were you in it before?
<kaan> i just created the cdrom actually i think :S
<kgoetz> its a system group, so you better not have
<kgoetz> kaan: if you just got added to cdrom, you'll have to logout before you can access that device
<kaan> okay then i guess i just added mysel
<re-align> Is there a program for configuring Apache2 and (if needed) PHP using a GUI? Or am I stuck with editing text files?
<kaan> oh
<kaan> ok i'll logout
<kaan> i'll be right back kgoetz
<kgoetz> ok
<kgoetz> re-align: ebox perhaps, but files are always best
<re-align> Don't need anything fancy, just setting one up for localhost use. Can't find a decent free webhost for my GalaxyTool, so I'll host one locally.
<dennister> and now jucato...like i said, all the experts are night-owls
<kgoetz> if your setting up one site i'd suggest using a text editor
<kaan> ok im back
<kaan> kgoetz
<dennister> Dr_willis: could you help me with my networking issues now?
<kaan> im trying again
<dennister> pretty pls?
<kaan> hm im not getting that permission error anymore
<Dr_willis> dennister,  what issue?
<kaan> but the DVD playback just stops
<dennister> several i'm afraid
<kaan> after showing the FBI warning and ATTENTION screens
<dennister> story briefly: building a fileserver, started out with lisa, its working, then installed samba
<Dr_willis> :)
<kgoetz> kaan: i suspect its not permissions but software problem (which i cant help with, becausei dont use whatever your using to play it)
<Dr_willis> kaan,  what player you using?
<Dr_willis> you did install the dcss crud?
<kaan> kaffeine
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dennister> samba is not working, even tho it testparms ok on both machines
<Dr_willis> run the player from the terminal, see if it says you need dvdcss.
<chinamann> kgoetz: i made a debug file. Pls check out and advise .http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60699/
<Dr_willis> dennister,  starting with the basics.. You did INSTALL the samba package?
<dennister> yes, following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide?highlight=%28samba%29
<Dr_willis> dennister,  you did give your users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<dennister> even added the fileserver (camus) to this machine as a user...yes
<kaan> okay yea this is the error i get
<kaan> The source can't be read.
<kaan> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet.)
<kaan> ops a little too long im sorry
<chinamann> anybody a idea where to search for loggin in ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. that howto is doing a lot of theings ive never had to do. :)
<dennister> problem: now my modem/router doesn't even recognize camus as a separate device, altho it did, and i can change the nat stuff on camus
<dennister> i have camus temporarily as allowing all applications (dmz mode) in the router/software
<dennister> but like i said, camus does *not* show up as a separate computer, unlike this pc, ondaatje
<Dr_willis> dennister,   lets clarify your whole setup You have a home lan? or are trying to get to a samba share across the internet?
<dennister> home lan
<kgoetz> chinamann: it cant find the file it wants - debug1: Trying private key: /home/markus/.ssh/id_rsa
<Dr_willis> how i set up my home lan.... :)
<Dr_willis> apt-get install samba (done )
<Dr_willis> give each user a smb password. (sudo smbpasswd -a username)
<dennister> done
<Dr_willis> edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf - to enable the shares....
<Dr_willis> Thats about it...
<dennister> done...all testparms well
<Dr_willis> takes me all of 2 min. :)
<chinamann> kgoetz: that's all i got ..
<Dr_willis> does the local machine see the local shares then?
<chinamann> what do i need to do?
<dennister> which local machine?
<Dr_willis> dennister,  one with shares...
<Dr_willis> the machines should be seeing theirselfs.
<dennister> k, am on ondaatje...its not seeing itself
<Dr_willis> You are SURE you enabled/made some shares?
<Dr_willis> there are none by default.
<kaan> ah i give up for now
<Dr_willis> I always uncomment/enable the home shares..
<kaan> thanks for the help guys
<kaan> bye
<dennister> yes, i'm sure i did, and this one, when i hit samba shares, says it can't see any workgroups...'may be caused by an enabled firewall
<kgoetz> chinamann: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60680/ see where you put in 'id' here? leave that blank and try again
<Dr_willis> dennister,  so smb://mshome/  shows nothing eh?
<dennister> yep...shows nada...error message
<chinamann> sorry kgoetz, dont get u
<geju> does anyone know how to get headphones working (i get no sound out of them)
<Dr_willis> sudo iptables --list
<Dr_willis> should show if any firewall rules are enabled.
<kgoetz> afk a while.
<dennister> Dr_willis: three chain segments, policy is ACCEPT for all 3
<Dr_willis> hain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<Dr_willis> target     prot opt source               destination
<Dr_willis> rules shiw up under target. :) blank = no tules.
<Dr_willis> rules.
<dennister> yep, and identical for chain forward and chain output
<Dr_willis> SO it seems you ahve no rules setup
<dennister> exactly...only firewall is with the modem/router combo device
<dennister> to which both machines, camus and ondaatje, are connected via ethernet cables
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.ca/953613          is my pastebin of my working samba config file
<dennister> Dr_willis: ok, this is wierd: i just took another gander at my smb.conf file, and this time i'm sure workgroup line is missing, although i KNOW i put it in at least twice
<Dr_willis> dennister,  :) i never use any gui tools to edit that file
<dennister> actually, i didn't :)
<Dr_willis> i also like the --> auto services = willis Public homes
<smurfslover> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Dr_willis> in there. that way it shows my Public share by default.
<Dr_willis> default service = Publicfiles
<geju> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dennister> Dr_willis: why is my smb.conf losing data I know i have typed in? this has happened at least twice now
<Dr_willis> no idea
<Dr_willis> save it.. backup the one ya did..
<Dr_willis> then keep an eye on it
<Dr_willis> i recall ages ago someone else talking about it doing that. but never seen it happen
<jorge_> hi guys, again
<eternal_p> good evening all, just thought I would give kubuntu 8 a whirl, i'm just wondering..how do I set resolution for my laptop, nvidia is installed properly however it does seem that I am not in my proper resolution
<jorge_> does anybody knows why i get this error message
<chinamann> anyone used to ssh connections?
<Dr_willis> chinamann,  Huh?
<jorge_> dependency is not satisfiable, wireshark-common
<mhall53> sup
<chinamann> Dr_wills, could u help me?
<Dr_willis> jorge_,  i would update/upgrade and try again...
<chinamann> i dont get it done..
<jorge_> i did it
<Dr_willis> chinamann,  I am not sure what you are even talking about.
<jorge_> there's no more updates
<chinamann> ssh public key registratiuon at a v-server.
<jorge_> 7.10 kubuntu
<Dr_willis> chinamann,  thats beyone anything ive done.
<eternal_p> KRandRTray seems to hang...?
<chinamann> Dr. wills, pls look at this one.http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60680/
<chinamann> anybody else used to ssh login?
<Dr_willis> i use ssh to login to my remote machines all the time.
<chinamann> automated or manualy?
<eternal_p> actually, I lied...
<Dr_willis> i just ssh to the box and enter my password. :)
<eternal_p> I am running 1280x800, but all of the fonts just seem huge...
<Dr_willis> i have et up passwordless logins ages ago.. but not recently
<dennister> Dr_willis: ok, i saved it, cp'd it for safe-keeping, testparmed, and restarted samba server...still can't see it's own workgroup or it's own shares
<chinamann> DR wills i just need pwd. less for backup reasons... with rsync
<Dr_willis> chinamann,  you need to make a key with ssh_keygen i thought.
<Dr_willis> ssh-copy-id  willis@mythbox
<Dr_willis> then worked for me
<chinamann> DR wills,,,, yes, that all is done...
<Dr_willis> it just worked fine for me here.. :) i now dont need to enter a password.
<Dr_willis> that was on my TODO list.. thanks chinamann  :)
<Dr_willis> i did a ssh-keygen on both machines,
<chinamann> why on both?
<Dr_willis> then ssh-copy-id  willis@mythbox  on the 2nd machime and  ssh-copy-id  willis@black on the first
<Dr_willis> so i can ssh either way
<chinamann> i am just working on the client..
<Dr_willis> now to set up the 3rd machine.
<chinamann> remote = v-server in germany.. i am in china actualy.
<Dr_willis> Perhaps its copying the generated key from the other box? Not sure how its doing it.. just stating what i did.
<chinamann> u do it local?
<Dr_willis> generate key on local machine with ssh-keygen  ssh-copy-id  willis@REMOTEMACHINE
<Dr_willis> worked for me,
<Dr_willis> i did have to enter the password the first time.
<chinamann> getting carzy here...
<dennister> Dr_willis: did a search for smb.conf losing data...found something that says this would only happen if the OS crashed, and mine did earlier...entire system froze after a dvd-burning session went awry...k3b didn't even recognize the burner after the crash & reboot...had to purge and reinstall a few times before device was usable again
<dennister> i think there's a bug with recent updates to cdrdao
<dennister> as i'm still having probs...latest burn effort resulted in error flushing the cache
<dennister> still don't know why camus isn't showing up as a device anymore in my modem/router software...only a mention or two in the firewalls section
<dennister> is it possible it's now showing up as a dice there because I made it as a user of ondaatje?
<dennister> *device, not dice
<Dr_willis> dennister,  thats weird. I dont see how the os crashing would write to the smb.conffile.. and not other places..
<dennister> yeah...tell me about it...a few very wierd things happening here
<dennister> like a device disappearing in the router interface, but still showing up as a pc in the firewall setion
<dennister> the smb.conf file may have been open during the crash, possible i hadn't saved changes yet
<dennister> the crash definitely harmed my cdrdao badly
<dennister> Jucato: would you know why a  device could be disappearing in the router interface's main lan section/summary, but still showing up as a pc in the firewall setion
<dennister> at this rate i think i'm going to have to simply save some of my files, purge/backstep from that howto, and try again from a cleaner system
<dennister> see if the pc shows up again in the router interface
<dennister> but now it's almost 3 am here, and i need to rest the back...good night all
<dennister> Dr_willis: thx for ur help; i've saved your smb.conf for future reference
<greeg> all applications, except Dia can see my printer. why.
<greeg> the only printer dia sees is lpr.  and when i attempt to print, Dia gives the error, lpr: Error - no default destination available.
<chinamann> guys, i got it done... thanks at all of u for support.
<greeg> Jesus Christ this linux shit!
<Jucato> greeg: please watch your language
<romunov> we are all dealing with shortcomings of some sort
<dthacker> greeg: I can reproduce that bug.
<BunnyRevolution> is there a way in kubuntu to "store" a password for re-entry
<posingaspopular> BunnyRevolution: kwallet
<BunnyRevolution> beyond kwallet.  something secure, offline, usb key
<posingaspopular> in kubuntu...?
<posingaspopular> well usb key is outside kubuntu
<BunnyRevolution> yes, a software solution that allows pluggin in a usb key for the matching pair before password will work
<BunnyRevolution> autoentry upon using usb key
<BunnyRevolution> on another note, is there a set of apps that will run on a usb key similar to "portableapps.com" ?
<BunnyRevolution> that are kde or linux based?
<BunnyRevolution> similar to keepass, but fills in the password if key is available?
<re-align> Grr! Anyone know how to get into a newly installed mysql server (installed using Adept). Thing's already running and isn't allowing me to follow the instructions from the docs.
<jussio1> !lamp | re-align
<ubotu> re-align: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<chalnhubby> ns1
<chalnhubby> we have a new HP7780 printer, my husband has Kubuntu Gutsy, i have Feisty,  my husband wants to be able to adjust whether it prints double or single side and whether portrait or landscape (direction) from his computer, easily. Can someone help me figure out how he can do this?
<chalnhubby> good morning galorin
<noaXess_kubuntu> hi all
<chalnhubby> hi noaXess_kubuntu
<chalnhubby> Happy Easter, He is risen!
<noaXess_kubuntu> for testing i have installed ubuntu-desktop.. now i want remove it.. but if i remove only ubuntu-desktop all the gnome apps still installed
<noaXess_kubuntu> chalnhubby: happy eastern to ;)
<jussio1> !purekde | noaXess_kubuntu
<ubotu> noaXess_kubuntu: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<chalnhubby> noaXess_kubuntu, ty
<re-align> Hmm. Looks like I'll have to reinstall...and maybe see if there's a more up to date version of that for Kubuntu...
<chalnhubby> does anyone know where HP hides printer commands besides the CUPS window?
<jussio1> chalnhubby: hang on, he is trying to adjust your printing, or his own?
<chalnhubby> jussi01, he needs it worse than i do atm
<chalnhubby> greetings
<jussio1> chalnhubby: Im missing the point of what you are trying to do? am i correct in assuming he is printing a document to the printer networked on the other pc and needs to adjust the double sided/portrait landscape etc?
<chalnhubby> jussio1, networked printer is SHARED
<chalnhubby> he wants to print his things the way he wants them
<jussio1> yes
<chalnhubby> :)
<jussio1> ok. all of these things should be able to be adjusted from the print window in whatever program he prints from.
<jussio1> chalnhubby ie. in openoffice hit print (ctrl+p) then properties and it is there
<chalnhubby> jussio1, my husband can't hear or speak, he can read and communicates with gestures etc. (he had a stroke) he insissts that there must be another way.
<jussio1> chalnhubby: ok, I cannot help you there. I would say there are commands you could run, but they would be quite complicated.
<chalnhubby> jussio1, he says he wants to control output from both computers from his
<chalnhubby> he's got the KDE control  module
<kmaxtor> hello
<jussio1> ahhh, I understand now.
<kmaxtor> my kubuntereros
<chalnhubby> Happy Easter, He is risen!
<chalnhubby> hi kmaxtor
<kmaxtor> kubuntu 8 is available now to update may 7
<kmaxtor> what reposirtories to added to update my 7.10 to 8
<jussio1> kmaxtor: kubuntu 8.04 is not out yet
<kmaxtor> please gave repositories to be added to apt
<jussio1> kmaxtor: please go to #ubuntu+1 and read the topic when you enter
<kmaxtor> why kdm is not activate
<Apple_Cat> I'm having a problem with accessing tty in a different resolution, I'm aware that it a reported bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910, but none of the workarounds - seem to work for me
<chalnhubby> jussio1, i sure appreciate your help, before he got sick he was a computer engineer
<kmaxtor> is conflict to another os , ubuntu
<kmaxtor> i am using different os, kubuntu and ubuntu
<jussio1> chalnhubby: Im not sure of the bestway to do it, but as a workaround maybe VNC would be good?
<chalnhubby> jussio1, couldn't we declare his computer the print manager ?
<jussio1> kmaxtor: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same OS, just different desktop environments
<jussio1> chalnhubby: I imagine so. However, I dont have the expertise to be able to help you with that, Im sorry.  :(
<xaka> i have problem with Kubuntu 8.04. In installation process nobody ask me about keyboard layout. I can't input login and password :(
<chalnhubby> jussio1, thank you very much, maybe somoene else will understand him better or know how to do what he wants later. you are really good to try, thank you :)
<xaka> i try to install it in VirtualBox 1.56 (with last updates for Kubuntu 8.04 install)
<jussio1> xaka: please use #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions :)
<jussio1> chalnhubby: you are welcome :)
<romunov> what app do you guys use to draw graphs?
<Apple_Cat> inkscape and gimp
<romunov> scientific graphs i mean
<romunov> something akin to kyplot
<kmaxtor> any repositories to be added to my apt?
<Apple_Cat> romunov: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience , might help
<jussio1> kmaxtor: please visit #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions
<jussio1> !info kst | romunov
<ubotu> romunov: kst (source: kst): A KDE application used for displaying scientific data. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<marjan> any1 knows how to use aMule
<romunov> jussio1: thanks
<kmaxtor> why it appear blank screen during booting my kubuntu
<romunov> jussio1: i have found RLPlot... looks promising
<jussio1> romunov: a note though, I have never used that program, so Im not sure of how good it is
<kmaxtor> the logo of booting is disappear?
<kmaxtor> to to splash the logo of my kubuntu
<marjan> any1 knows how to use aMule
<Apple_Cat> hm that reminds me, will removing the quiet line in menu.lst remove splash loading screen and show output ?
<Apple_Cat> http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page, marjan
<jussio1> Apple_Cat: IIRC that is correct
<Apple_Cat> Great , thanks : )
<Dekans> how do we proceed to connect to a wpa network with knetwork
<Dekans> it only proposes WEP key ...
<jussio1> !wpa | Dekans have a look at the link here:
<ubotu> Dekans have a look at the link here:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dekans> thanks
<jussio1> :)
<Dekans> I still don't find
<Dekans> knetworkmanager doesn't propose me to connect to a wireless network
<Dekans> and kde configuration doesn't manage wpa
<jussio1> Dekans: did you follow the wpa tutorial? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<kmaxtor> hello
<kmaxtor> please help to enabled my nvidia
<kmaxtor> nvidia drivers
<kmaxtor> i can't enabled?
<Apple_Cat> hrm i don't think the tty framebuffer problem can be fixed by the workaround stated at Bug #129910, anymore
<jussio1> !nvidia | kmaxtor
<ubotu> kmaxtor: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussio1> Apple_Cat: thats sad. :(
<Apple_Cat> yeah, stuck with low resolution in tty1-6
<Apple_Cat> I think it's fixed in 8.04, but I've only found a few things on it
<tysine> hello, could I please have some help getting wifi working?
<Apple_Cat> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Apple_Cat> What problems are you having, tysine ?
<tysine> i think it relates to my interfaces file not being right. but in short, i could never connect to the wifi router.
<tysine> now, when i rightclick knetmanager, it doesnt even list any wifi a/p
<Apple_Cat> can we add https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScience link under !science ?
<philipp_> how can i make konqueror to my prefered filemanager instead of dolphin?
<vignesh> Anyone played Age of Empires 2 on kubuntu ?
<Apple_Cat> rightclick on a folder -> click the spanner icon to the right of type Folder -> change order of Dolphin and Konqueror
<Apple_Cat> did that work philipp_?
<vignesh> that should work :-)
<philipp_> apple_cat not realy.... when i use the shortcuts on kde he uses dolphin
<tysine> any knetmanager geniuses here?
<Apple_Cat> Maybe try making a new folder on your desktop, right click on the folder, click the little spanner icon ( it should be to the right of Type: and Folder)
<tysine> most americans dont know what a spanner is, mate
<tysine> ya have to say wrench, or else you get weird looks
<kgoetz> wtf?
<Apple_Cat> sorry bout that : )
<kgoetz> how can you not know what a spanner is ;|
<tysine> by being american
<Apple_Cat> correction, click the little wrench icon
<tysine> we can get away with this now, coz they are all asleep
<tysine> :)
<kgoetz> tysine: :D
<kgoetz> and a happy abuse-the-yanks-while-they-sleep evening to you ;)
<tysine> hehe
<kgoetz> or as my mate puts it - happy zombie jesus day ;)
<Apple_Cat> philipp_: get anywhere with that ?
<sercik> alt+F2 doesn't work
<sercik> after kde4 installed
<Apple_Cat> #kubuntu-kde4
<Rairor> Hi, can anyone help me with installing Compiz-Fusion? The guide i'm trying doesn't seem to work.
<Apple_Cat> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Tm_T> Rairor: without mentioning what guide youre using and what "doesn't work" we cannot help you really, son
<Rairor> that is the guide i'm using
<Tm_T> and?
<Rairor> when I run: sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  (etc etc) I get: E: Couldn't find package compiz
<Rairor> it's a virtually new (yesterday) download and install of 7.10
<brayner_> alguem do bazil
<brayner_> alguem do brasil
<stdin> !br | brayner_
<ubotu> brayner_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Rairor> worked it out
<Rairor> sources.list file was all commented :)
<ktulu77> Hi
<ktulu77> I've a problem with kubuntu 8.04 beta : http://h2acdc.free.fr/monospace.jpg
<mjaime> hello
<mjaime> i want to install a game with wine but it doesn't work
<mjaime> where can i get help?
<nonewmsgs> ktulu77 for issues with the beta you have to go to #kubuntu+1 (i think )
<frederik> hi... how can i set my background to a solid color? can i set the taskbar to display the tasks in multiple lines, like in kde3+?
<noober> Hi.. can anyone help me set up my wifi card on main pc to allow laptop to connect and share internet using ad-hoc mode?
<bibek> my NIC interface id regularly changes
<bibek> sometimes its eth0 sometimes its eth1
<bibek> hows it happening?
<bbt> is there a way to install an unsupported network printer if all i got is the windows driver ?
<Dr_willis> bbt,  i imagine it depends on the printer.
<Dr_willis> bbt,  you could print to pdf, then have windows print the pdf file. (icky, but doable i guess) not exactly what you want however.
<bbt> tallygenicom 8108n
<bbt> would cupswrapper do it ?
<Dr_willis> check the cups.org site - they may have comercial drivers for it.
<Rairor> Adept update crashes when I try apply updates. Any way to fix this?
<smurfslover> use apt-get
<smurfslover> sudo apt-get install update
<smurfslover> sudo apt-get install upgrade to install all available updates
<Rairor> thanks
<Rairor> couldn't find package update or upgrade
<jussio1> Rairor: whats the error message?
<Rairor> E:couldn't find package upgrade.
<Rairor> same for update, just with update not upgrade.
<jussio1> Rairor: no, when adept crashes
 * Rairor doesn't see one
<Rairor> Just get a crash handler window
<jussio1> Rairor: also, those commands should be: sudo apt get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<jussio1> no install
<Rairor> "The application Adept Updater (adept_updater) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<jussio1> Rairor: ok. try the commands I just gave you
<Rairor> i get a 404 error for everything it tries to get
<Rairor> >.<
<jussio1> Rairor: ouch. thats the issue
<Rairor> how can I fix that?
<jussio1> Rairor: try opening adept, manage repositories, and select a different server
<Rairor> can't work out how
<Rairor> I have adept open, nothing in any of the menu's about repositories
<jussio1> yes, in the adept menu
<jussio1> first menu on the left
<Rairor> just a quit option there
<jussio1> are you in adept or add/remove?
<jussio1> adept is kmenu-System-adept
<jussio1> Rairor: got it now?
<Rairor> Think I managed to change it, but I have no net whatsoever of that computer now
<jussio1> hmmm
<jussio1> gah, I need to run. hope there is someone else around who can help.
<StoneNewt> hey am I right in thinking that wit 8.04 I can have KDE4 & 3.5 envoromnets on the came machine??
<jussio1> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 4 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported.
<jussio1> StoneNewt: Im just leaving, but yes
<jussio1> StoneNewt: you can also hve it in gutsy, go check out the channel topic in #kubuntu-kde4
 * jussio1 -> really gone 
<StoneNewt> thanks
<neopsyche> how do i create ad-hoc internet share?
<ere4si> neopsyche: what is the os on the other comp?
<galfrid> ok, I'm stuck
<galfrid> I have a partial install of vmware workstation... it won't finish the install, won't uninstall it, and won't let me install anything else... would anyone be able to give me some advice?
<kgoetz> galfrid: what error do youhave?
<galfrid> eh, it's not really descriptive...
<galfrid> basically it just tells me there's something wrong and doesn't exactly say what
<galfrid> I know it gets stuck on finding a private subnet
<kgoetz> galfrid: pastebin the erorr
<kgoetz> r*error
<galfrid> k, just a sec
<Rairor> is there a way to stop my resolv.conf from changing?
<Rairor> keeps throwing in my router's IP
<pasquiet> bonjour
<kgoetz> Rairor: stop using dhcp, and i think the dhclient hooks can be used to stop that happening too
<galfrid> oh, ok... it worked this time  -not entirely sure what I did different;y
<pasquiet> hello
<pasquiet> i have a problem with internet
<pasquiet> i'm connected (i'm speaking to you) but i can't connect with kopete or konqueror
<pasquiet> and apt-get too
<kgoetz> pasquiet: what error do you have?
<pasquiet> kgoetz: with konquerror "
<pasquiet> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.fr:
<pasquiet> Could not connect to host http://www.google.fr/.
<pasquiet> may be a problem with the firewall ?
<kgoetz> pasquiet: could be. whats the contents of your /etc/resolv.conf?
<neopsyche> ere4si, XP
<pasquiet> kgoetz:
<pasquiet> nameserver 81.253.149.9
<pasquiet> nameserver 80.10.246.132
<kgoetz> pasquiet: does `ping -c 4 google.com.au` work?
<kgoetz> pasquiet: and what about `ping -c 4 google.fr`
<pasquiet> kgoetz:
<pasquiet> nameserver 81.253.149.9
<pasquiet> nameserver 80.10.246.132
<pasquiet> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 2999ms
<pasquiet> it works
<kgoetz> pasquiet: both googles work?
<pasquiet> kgoetz: yes both
<kgoetz> pasquiet: do you have a gateway , or just a firewall on the local systeM?
<pasquiet> kgoetz: what is a gateway ? i'm french and i don't understand everything sorry
<kgoetz> thoreauputic: :O
<kgoetz> he was here!
<kgoetz> pasquiet: sorry. a computer that sits between you and the internet
<Rairor> :O
<pasquiet> kgoetz: like a proxy ?
<kgoetz> pasquiet: yes, exactly :)
<pasquiet> kgoetz: no i'm connected with a modem
<pasquiet> kgoetz: i installed it with the package speedtouch.deb
<kgoetz> pasquiet: so if i understand correctly, http traffic doesnt work, but other things do?
<pasquiet> kgoetz: kopete work with http traffic ?
<kgoetz> pasquiet: no, kopete is not http
<pasquiet> kgoetz: ok, it's quiete strange
<kgoetz> pasquiet: is this a new modem?
<pasquiet> kgoetz: no i have it since 3 or 4 years
<pasquiet> kgoetz: knetworkmanager says me that i'm disconnected
<kgoetz> pasquiet: hm. network manager is a monster i've yet to really try out
<pasquiet> kgoetz: there is a little red cross on the icone
<Rairor> are the nameservers working?
<pasquiet> kgoetz: i should quite knetworkmanager ?
<kgoetz> Rairor: are you familar with nm?
<Rairor> no, new to kubuntu. just that sounds similar to the problems I get when resolv.conf changes
<kgoetz> pity, i was hoping you could help out :/
 * kgoetz doesnt even have nm installed on systems here
<Rairor> i keep having to manually edit openDNS's nameservers into it
<pasquiet> kgoetz: i quited knetworkmanager and now konqueror works !
<pasquiet> kgoetz: :)
<kgoetz> pasquiet: :)
<neopsyche> neopsyche: decides that linux is a mission to configure and generally wastes more time at this point.
 * Rairor would rather take Linux than be forced onto Vista or buy a Mac
<jayaeu> @Rairor: That´s right
<jayaeu> I just bought a new FSC P5615 and the first thing it does is install Vista when turned on...
<jayaeu> luckily, I had my Kubuntu CD handy and put that in the 2nd time it booted
<pasquiet> kgoetz: thank you very much !
<kgoetz> FSC P5615?
<kgoetz> pasquiet: no worries :) well done with your solving it!
<jayaeu> Fujitsu Siemens Computers
<kgoetz> ah
<jayaeu> P5615 is a midi-tower which is very silent and energy saving
<kgoetz> the installs vista *grin*
<jayaeu> it does come with an xp cd as well, but who needs it?
<kgoetz> they burn really well :D
<jayaeu> the only time I´ll need it is when I'll see that PC on ebay or something, so it's complete
 * kgoetz goes to find photos
<jayaeu> see -> sell
<kgoetz> jayaeu: http://www.maincontent.net/cdburning/100_13152.png heres a 2k
<jayaeu> nice
<kgoetz> jayaeu: not sure, could be xp - http://www.maincontent.net/cdburning/Windows.png
<kgoetz> and lastly, the burner: http://www.maincontent.net/cdburning/100_13052.png
<jayaeu> hmm, must be either 2k or me
<kgoetz> dont remember. i have all the before/after shots somewhere, but not online
<pasquiet> kgoetz: it burns very well ? :)
<Rairor> I have installed compiz fusion via the instructions here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion, when i type compiz --replace into a shell window I'm told Xgl isn't present, how can I fix that?
<jayaeu> depends on what you're lighting  it with
<kgoetz> pasquiet: very well :) dvds refuse to burn (amazingly enough), but all cds burn eventually. ubuntu cds took 4/5 tries, but they will cook. the windows ones burn first try
<kgoetz> jayaeu: 7,000 volts
<kgoetz> (DC)
<kgoetz> Rairor: probably not enabled in xorg
<leo_rockw> hey
<leo_rockw> how do i run knemo after i install it?
<kgoetz> i thought there was an ubuntu channel for xgl and stuff
<kgoetz> Rairor: try #ubuntu-xgl
<jayaeu> @leo_rock: is there a menu entry for it in the K-Menu to the bottom left of your screen?
<leo_rockw> jayaeu: nope
<jayaeu> strange... can you try opening a Terminal and entering "knemo" in there?
<leo_rockw> jayaeu: tried that, doesn't work
<Jucato> KNemo? It should be in System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Service Manager -> Startup Services
<Jucato> iirc
<leo_rockw> Jucato: yup, thank you
<mohi> hi
<mohi> would anyone here help me please? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6010/
<pasquiet> kgoetz: good bye, have fun with burning CDs ;)
 * Rairor is confused about the Xgl thing
<kgoetz> pasquiet: later mate :)
<Rairor> what do I have to enable/where?
<Rairor> Xorg reminds me of scary experiences in Sabayon :P
<kgoetz> hehe
<kgoetz> Rairor: try the #ubuntu-xgl channel incase they can help
<Rairor> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy All
<mohi> hi BluesKaj
<LimCore> when I use sudo, how to make the system to ask me for some speciall password? Not for root password, not user password, but a speciall user-sudo password?
<silverblade> Hi guys, I'm a bit stuck. I've just installed Kubuntu onto some LVM volumes, ensuring that /boot is on a regular partition. It installed fine but when it boots it gets as far as identifying the HDDs and USB devices and then just pauses.
<BluesKaj> LimCore, sudo asks for the same pw as your login , that should be sufficient.
<BluesKaj> !sudo | LimCore
<LimCore> BluesKaj: I want to be asked for other password
<ubotu> LimCore: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<LimCore> I know how it works now, I ask how to change that
<philipp_> Wie kann man in Krita einen Strich machen oder radieren?
<BluesKaj> !de | philipp_
<ubotu> philipp_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<silverblade> How long will KDE3 be provided with Kubuntu?
<roey> hello
<roey> I have an NVidia 9600 and the Kubuntu 8.04 beta; which driver should I install?
<roey> hello jessica & Paul2
<silverblade> roey, what choice do you have?
<roey> I don't know?
<roey> this new X won't even let me modprobe nvidia
<silverblade> silly question but have you actually installed the driver?
<silverblade> (ie, the nvidia one)
<roey> (I don't know?)
<roey> I've tried the nvidia_glx_new driver but I don't see any logo pop up when I start X
<silverblade> hmm
<silverblade> im not sure tbh as ve not used 8.04
<roey> ok then
<ubuntu> test
<silverblade> hmm great, i enabled my 2nd monitor and now i cant change any res
<silverblade> Argh this is stupid. I can't change resolutions and it won't let me have multi-monitor now...
 * silverblade slaps Xorg.conf about a bit
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> why is it so difficult to install things on kubuntu?
<ubuntu> for example
<ubuntu> i can't install skype
<ubuntu> can anyone help me?
<silverblade> WTH is wrong with this thing
<silverblade> I have 2 monitors, both run at 1280x1024. yet Kubuntu's display configuration applet tells me this is the case but one of them is running at the wrong res and now it only lets me choose 640x480
<LimCore> ubuntu: google ubuntu forum install skype
<Paul2> ubuntu>adept manager and type skype>
<LimCore> ubuntu: basicly, its just - download binary from skype.com (linux -> dynamic binary)  and then download few libraries and that all. -or- try downlaoding skype.com's .deb or even ubuntu package if provided, then dpkg -i file   or try alien file or sometihng
<LimCore> Paul2: oh. oh that lol. Skype is now in repos?
<Paul2> estobuntu.org have distro
<Paul2> with skype
<ubuntu> paul2
<ubuntu> it's not showing up skype in adept
<ubuntu> i tried that at firest
<ubuntu> first
<LimCore> ubuntu google ubuntu skype install   this is described on ubuntu forums
<eljefe> I have some TrueType Fonts (TTF) that look fine with KFontView, but when I install them none of my KDE apps cn use them. They are just 'normal' fonts in all of my apps, when they're meant to be something crazy.  Why is this?
<eljefe> my KDE apps can use them, but yhey're not special, i should say.
<emilsedgh> odd, there shouldnt be a problem eljefe, how you installed them?
<eljefe> i copied them to konqueror's fonts:/system/
<Azzco> Isn't there a font installer in systemsettings/kcontrol?
<Pendeta> After installing KDE on a Ubuntu server, the server will no longer boot normally (it can however be booted in recovery mode). Trying to boot normally results in a blank screen with the cursor blinking in the upper left hand corner. Is there any way to fix this?
<eljefe> yes same thing i thought; or i can right-click and select Install.  They always show up in a newly-started app's font list, but either as boxes or as a boring font, not as the fun font I spent time digging up.
<Azzco> Could it be the DM that is at fault Pendeta, can you switch to a virtual terminal when the screen is black? (ctrl+F1 or something)
<eljefe> Pendeta: i've seen this in the past where it does boot, eventually, but there is no splash screen to let you know it is working.  Have you tried waiting a bit longer?
<Pendeta> eljefe, I wait about 10 minutes once.
<Pendeta> Azzco, I try that and report back.
<Pendeta> Azzco, ctrl+F1 doesn't do anything.  What is DM?
<Azzco> Pendeta: DM=Display Manager, normaly it's probably KDM in your case. I don't think I cvan help you but at least you know it's the boot proccess and not X that is at fault.
<Pendeta> Azzco and eljefe, thanks. I'll try in the Ubuntu forum.
<Azzco> Where can I find info about new features for the realese of kubuntu? It seems a bit cloudy in the anouncement compared to ubuntu..
<eljefe> Pendeta: yes that seems to be a hang, the boot time in my story was pretty normal, just seemed long without and monitor response.  Is it a kernel version?  or just X isn't starting?  once it's 'booted' can you [ctrl][alt][f2] to get to a login prompt, and [ctrl][alt][f7] to get back to your hung X ?
<eljefe> or is it not a hung X ?
<Azzco> Oh it was just a little bump in my internet connection ^^
<Pendeta> eljefe, x did't install properly. gewnview would not install (using aptitude) even after many tries.
<silverblade> When I try to play a WAV File with Amarok, it hangs. This has been a problem on my Gentoo installation also, and has affected XMMS too
<Azzco> silverblade: telling weather you use xine or gstreamer as engine might help a bit, you can also try to start amarok from a console and check for outputs when you open a wav
<silverblade> i think i use xine
<silverblade> Gah, issue number 3: With compiz enabled if i inadvertently do SHIFT+backspace, it kills X
<silverblade> ...and now i cant get into administrator mode in System Settings
<jussio1> silverblade: which version are you on?
<silverblade> Gutsy
<silverblade> this is also immediately after having done a full update to all packages
<jussio1> silverblade: my apologies, which version of kde are you on?
<silverblade> ive rebooted... and at present im trying to use Administrator mode in System Settings. It prompts for a password and then just goes back to saying I need to be admin.
<silverblade> oh
<silverblade> 3.5.8 apparently
<jussio1> ok, great. have you the ccsm package installed?
<silverblade> are you aiming to help me with the compiz issue?
<silverblade> (sorry i have about 4 problems right now)
<silverblade> i assume so, in which case yes i have ccsm
<jussio1> yes, the shift+backspace.
<silverblade> yeah
<silverblade> i have it
<jussio1> silverblade: also, you may be interested to check out #compiz-fusion for specialist help
<silverblade> good point
<silverblade> any ideas on my Administrator Mode not working?
<silverblade> hmm ok i managed to fudge it so it works. but the display settings applet still tells me 640x480 is the only choice.
<mkargar> what is best Audio Editor For KDE(only KDE(QT),no Gnome(GTK))?(i want it for cut and paste audio file!)
<hydrogen> audacity uses qt.. right?
<mkargar> no no!audacity using GTK!!
<hydrogen> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> mkargar, god forbit
<Daisuke_Ido> forbid*
<squid0> rosegarden uses qt, but I'm not sure it's what you're looking for. rg is more MIDI central
<Daisuke_Ido> why is it so incredibly important that it not be a gtk app?  there is absolutely no reason to be so anti-gtk anymore, unless you've been listening to the trolls
<maybeway36> gtk-qt-engine is nice if you have to use gtk
<vince__> Hello,  I was wondering if someone could tell me how to setup a LAMP Development enviorment in Kubuntu, I already have the system installed but I don't want to have to install and configure the components myself
<hydrogen> gtk is horrible
<silverblade> Id go with Audacity.
<hydrogen> No one should use gtk
<maybeway36> I think you can just install ubuntu-server, vince__
<hydrogen> unless they like to eat babies with hot sauce
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen, i use gtk, and it's not that horrible
<silverblade> Audacity functions well.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the trolling i'm talking about :P
<Dragnslcr> vince__- you're going to have to do some configuring yourself. Apache doesn't do a whole lot with a default configuration
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be like me saying "no one should use kde unless you're prepared to adjust a couple hundred settings just to change your desktop background
<Daisuke_Ido> "
<hydrogen> Daisuke_Ido: not quite
<Dragnslcr> Couple hundred?
<squid0> come now, let's not be drawn into flame-war
<hydrogen> Daisuke_Ido: have you ever seen the gtk file dialog??
<Dragnslcr> C'mon, it's only something like 150
<hydrogen> thats enough to kill a weak hearted man
<hydrogen> any file dialog that needs two thirds of my screen is doing something wrong
<vince__> Anyone?
<Daisuke_Ido> what are you running at, 640x480?
<maybeway36> vince__ install ubuntu-server
<Dragnslcr> vince__- you can install Apache, PHP, and a database through Adept
<vince__> Maybeway36 Thanks
<Dragnslcr> I don't think ubuntu-server is what you'd want
<vince__> Dragnslcr: I know that but they arn't configured to work with each other that way.
<Dragnslcr> Like I said, you'll have to configure something
<Dragnslcr> Apache doesn't really do anything without configuration
<Dragnslcr> PHP tends to have some fairly stupid default settings, too
<mkargar> Audacity is best,but i want a Audio Editor Specially for KDE that writting by QT(or Java!)
<hydrogen> Daisuke_Ido: no, 1400x900.. thats why it's such a problem..
<Daisuke_Ido> mkargar, if audacity is best, stop being a twit and use it.
<squid0> mkargar, google is your friend
<Dragnslcr> And to be honest, you probably shouldn't be running a web server if you don't know how to configure it properly
<hydrogen> I seem to remember a kaudiocreator
<Daisuke_Ido> and that you would prefer JAVA over gtk...  that boggles the mind
<Daisuke_Ido> kaudiocreator is for ripping cds
<vince__> Dragnslcr: With that logic no one would ever learn.  Besides this isn't for a public server, It's for local development
<hydrogen> well, thats well named!
<Daisuke_Ido> very, like a lot of kde's software
<Daisuke_Ido> (and software in general)
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> most software doesn't take one name
<hydrogen> and do an entirely different thing
<Daisuke_Ido> klibido - that's most obviously a usenet client
<Daisuke_Ido> this is true
<Daisuke_Ido> most are just obscure names, not deliberately misleading
<squid0> krandr
<Dragnslcr> vince__- okay, I'll amend my statement. You shouldn't be running a web server if you aren't willing to spend time learning how to configure it properly
<Dragnslcr> Though I don't remember needing to do much configuration when I installed everything, other than vhosts for Apache and fixing some PHP settings
<Daisuke_Ido> i think i'm one of the strange ones though, i don't care if it's gtk or qt as long as it gets the job done
<Dragnslcr> No, that makes you one of the normal ones
<Dragnslcr> I don't think I've ever seen anyone so violently opposed to GTK
<vince__> Dragnslcr: I would agree.. If I were trying to run a public server
<vince__> i'm not.  Therefore I don't understand why someone dosen't just build a simple LAMP type install that would put in a basic LAMP that dosen't accept outside connections.  Such things exist for windows.  Perhaps i'll build a setup and make it avalible.  Thanks for your help though :-)
<mkargar> I very very searched in Google!but...!
<Daisuke_Ido> but! you'll probably end up using audacity!  because as you yourself said, it's best!
<Dragnslcr> Hm, is there no PDF editor kicking around anywhere?
<squid0> would be nice
<mkargar> Yes,i should use the audacity!!
<SlimeyPete> Dragnslcr: no, I don't think there is. It's something I've thought of writing myself but the PDF spec is *very* complicated.
<SlimeyPete> just creating a reader must be flippin' difficult
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<SlimeyPete> though OO.org will export to PDF.
<Dragnslcr> All I'm really interested in is placing text fields
<Dragnslcr> Filling out forms and stuff
<squid0> what about scribus?
<squid0> not sure if it can write to pdf
<kanadianP> im having a problem with adept thinking there are 2 instances, i tried the adept fix suggest by ubotu and it doesn't work
<kanadianP> says "
<kanadianP> Cannot stat /car/lib/dpkg/lock: No such file or directory
<kanadianP> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<SlimeyPete> var
<SlimeyPete> not car
<SlimeyPete> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SlimeyPete> :)
<kanadianP> :D
<kanadianP> paul@paul-laptop:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kanadianP>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<kanadianP> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       5757 F.... adept_updater
<kanadianP> Kill process 5757 ? (y/N) y
<kanadianP> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<kanadianP> i've been having nothing but trouble with adept manager
<kanadianP> anywyas, I found the answer if anyone cares
<kanadianP> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+question/13925
<kanadianP> post by darkmdbeener
<mohi> would someone PLEASE help me? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6020/
<nosrednaekim> that is a packaging bug..... ask in #ubuntu-motu
<arunkale> hello all
<arunkale> anyone here tried out firefox 3 beta 4 on kubuntu yet?
<nosrednaekim> nope
<bnex10> ummm
<bnex10> is there a channel for konversation?
<martijn81> yup #konversation
<MrUnagi> hello nosrednaekim
<MrUnagi> how have you been
<martijn81> do a /list otherwise
<MrUnagi> do you know anything about tv tuners on kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> i'm doing good
<nosrednaekim> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ramzay> ру
<ramzay> бот дай ру канал
<ramzay> блин
<ramzay> привет
<ramzay> у вас бот не работает сцуко = )
<nosrednaekim> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<matt1728> is anyone having a problem with headphones on kubuntu?
<matt1728> and knows how to fix it ?
<martijn81> matt1728: what is your problem?
<matt1728> when i plug in my headphones the speakers dont turn off
<matt1728> any ideas?
<fdoving> i belive some sound-drivers have that issue. you might find some usefull info in the forums or the wiki.
<martijn81> matt1728: that is expected behaviour, i also have that
<matt1728> lol
<matt1728> i fixed it for a while and then the same exact thing i did doesnt work
<matt1728> :?
<matt1728> i had it working till i rebooted
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bnex10> man kde4 looks great
<nosrednaekim> bnex10: I know,, huh? I love oxygen
<bnex10> well i hope it can run on this pc
<bnex10> sysinfo
<bnex10> Sysinfo for 'brant-desktop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 548 MHz (1097 bogomips), , RAM: 120/122MB, 112 proc's, 2.19d up
<nosrednaekim> hey... give it a shot... it should use about the same amount as kde3
<bnex10> nah i'll use the upgrade thing
<bnex10> when it comes out
<bnex10> takes too long to install/remove packages
<silverblade> bnex10, heh, you've never used Gentoo then? :p
<silverblade> dedicate 1 weekend to a kde upgrade
<bnex10> it's sunday
<silverblade> yes i mean in Gentoo you'd have to dedicate a whole w/e
<silverblade> i wasnt telling you to :p
<manol> hello, I want to install theme-manager for KDE 3.5 in Kubuntu
<jhutchins> manol: Ok.
<manol> what's the name of the package
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> aplication
<ubuntu> the
<ubuntu> kubuntu pls
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gibb_> hola
<filicidae> hi all
<filicidae> i've just download new version of kubuntu
<filicidae> and i have a problem
<filicidae> it should includes KDE4
<filicidae> but kded -version says its 3.5.9
<filicidae> but its not a big issue
<filicidae> KDE 3.5 is still fine for me
<filicidae> but..
<filicidae> when i wanted to install yakuake
<filicidae> adept prompt a message
<pinepain> AFAIK, u need to add repository and download kde4
<filicidae> hmm
<smurfslover> filicidae: see www.kubuntu.org
<filicidae> weird as i dwonloaded beat 8.04 ;)
<filicidae> s**t *downloaded *beta
<smurfslover> 8.04 has 2 versions
<smurfslover> 8.04 beta with kde3
<smurfslover> and kubuntu-kde4 alpha with kde 4.0.2
<filicidae> hehe
<filicidae> ok
<filicidae> now i undesrstand
<filicidae> my bad
<filicidae> ;)
<filicidae> one more question
<scott_> Hi... I appreciate the help folks have given me setting up kubuntu.  Limewire/frostwire and Kompozer are still giving me fits to install.
<smurfslover> frostwire works for me
<filicidae> i've heard that on KDE4 i wont be able to run some apps from KDE 3.x
<filicidae> ?
<smurfslover> be sure you have jave runtime environment for frostwire
<scott_> I d/l and uncompressed frostwire, but it doesn't appear in the repository for kubuntu
<smurfslover> you have the .deb package?
<scott_> yep...and I am installing jave runtime right now
<scott_> java
<filicidae> heh.. anyway - thx for an answer
<filicidae> ;)
<scott_> My goal today:  frostwire, a WYSIWYG html program, and flash
<smurfslover> have to run
<smurfslover> bbl
<czarny> hej
<czarny> hello
<czarny> My name is Peter.
<john> hey im trying to update ny tomtom satnav in ubuntu, can anyone help? its detected as a removable device, I can see the map files, can I just copy over them with new ones?
<filicidae> i have an issue with wifi - it's visible in KDE Control Module (wlan 0) but I cannot enable it... :/ (Dell Inspiron E1505/6400)
<filicidae> (my FuNction key+WiFi on laptop doesn't work either)
<filicidae> any ideas?
<Xbehave> how do i find out what program is accessing a file
<paule118> hi
<rcg1984> hello all, how can I get a list of mounted partitions and unmount a specific partition?
<flipstar> Xbehave: http://guichaz.free.fr/misc/#iotop
<Xbehave> thx
<paule118> >(
<paule118> 19:29:16 online
<ubuntu> hi. My wifi is not working. I look into restricted drivers and it says this about my wifi: "Enable the Firmware? Firmware for Broadcom 43xx chipset family. While the bcm43xx driver is free, it relies on proprietary firmware. Without that you will not be able to use your wireless card." I'm just wondering is it updating Kubuntu's device driver or updating wifi's hardware driver (like bios update) ?
<Xbehave> it installs the closed source firmware drivers, which arnt shiped with the CD
<pinepain> leave
<paule118> http://freenode.net
<ubuntu> Xbehave: After frimware, could there be any problem on windows using this card ?
<paule118> http://freenode.net
<Xbehave> No, its only updating the firmware drivers (i think, as all the files are on you linux partition, it shouldnt affect the windows install)
<caris_mere> I installed kde4, and then uninstalled it today, but now I can't get back into kubuntu...I think because I chose the kde4 session manager and then deleted kde4
<caris_mere> How can I change it back so I can use kde3_
<paule118> xxx
<paule118> http://freenode.net
<_Angelus_> guys does the alternet cdrom has that installer that installs from winxp ?
<_Angelus_> or thats only on the desktop version?
<sercik> hi! happy easter
<bnex10> this channel is getting annoying to idle in.......
<bnex10> tooo many join/parts.
<bnex10> bye
<romunov> how do i check my ips?
<jussio1> romunov: ifconfog
<jussio1> ifconfig evev
<jussio1> argh
<romunov> would think that ipconfig would be more apt... :)
<jussio1> no
<jussio1> ifconfig
<romunov> everytime i update port forwarding, the damn thing disconnects
<jussio1> yeah itll do tat
<nuha> hola
<silverblade> xorg seems to be using a fair bit of CPU and most of it is in Software Interrupts... why is this
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: are you running compiz?
<silverblade> nosrednaekim, i tried to install it but it crashed
<nosrednaekim> its probably application refreshing themselves
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: you didn't load XGL did you?
<silverblade> er, probably not
<nosrednaekim> ok
<silverblade> im using nvidia drivers...
<silverblade> if thats any help
<nosrednaekim> no..... hoe much CPU?
<silverblade> 45%
<nosrednaekim> and you have what processor? type in /sysinfo to show me...
<sigma_1234> whats the best linux tv capture card?
<silverblade> Athlon XP 2000+
<silverblade> I dont have sysinfo installed
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | sigma_1234
<ubotu> sigma_1234: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jussio1> !tv | sigma_1234
<ubotu> sigma_1234: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Jared555> hello, is it possible to make kubuntu display on all video outputs (primarily vga/tv) without installing the nvidia/ati drivers?
<Jared555> it shows up on the TV screen up to the point that X kicks on
<nosrednaekim> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Jared555> thanks
<nosrednaekim> Jared555: you should be able to do it without the proprietary drivers...
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<nosrednaekim> ^^might be more useful
<silverblade> Everything seems really unresponsive :/
<silverblade> 70% SI in top now
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: run "sudo apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<silverblade> copying files from a usb disk seems to antagonize it
<silverblade> i would if this terminal window would respond
<sigma_1234> !info xmame
<ubotu> Package xmame does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: go to ctrl+alt+f2
<silverblade> nosrednaekim, its not installed.
<silverblade> (got there in the end)
<nosrednaekim> wow... wierd. sound like its eating memory too
<silverblade> hmm?
<nosrednaekim> check what your memory usage is.... "free -m"
<silverblade> used:1.6gb
<nosrednaekim> is that the second line?
<nosrednaekim> the first line doesn't count
<silverblade> hmm?
<silverblade> this is "mem"
<silverblade> total: 2027, used: 1632, free: 395
<silverblade> cached is 1286 tho
<nosrednaekim> ok...
<nosrednaekim> thats fine then...
<silverblade> i have been doing a lot of file copying as mentioned
<drhawk> when i install kubuntu 8.04 with kde4 and do a
<drhawk> apt-get upgrade
<nosrednaekim> if you restart X, does the CPU usage go back down, then come back up?
<drhawk> my wlan is not working anymore
<silverblade> not tried that yet
<drhawk> knetwork manager throws an exeception and uses 100% cpu
<nosrednaekim> drhawk: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<drhawk> k thx
<duval10> bonsoir
<duval10> qq pour m'aider à confifurer ma carte graphique
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jussio1> !fr | duval10
<ubotu> duval10: please see above
<jussio1> bah
<nosrednaekim> XD
<prince_jammys> fr!
<silverblade> ok ive done a reboot
<silverblade> still being pestered by high % of SI in top
<Artimus> Are the .deb files for the nvidia or ATI restricted drivers on the Kubuntu CD's (as in, could someone without an internet connection install them from the CD with the restricted driver manager)?
<emilsedgh> no
<icewaterman> anyone using links2=
<emilsedgh> they are non-free Artimus
<silverblade> ...and i also find performance sluggish without compiz on my laptop.
<icewaterman> when i try to copy links to clipboard links2 doesnt seem to copy them to the clipboard
<emilsedgh> Artimus: so, the answer is a big NO
<Artimus> emilsedgh: I know, and that's why the restricted manager is there (even if they legally could be enabled by default, they shouldn't be).  It's just kind of painful for people on dialup to download them every install.
<emilsedgh> Artimus: im on dialup and my modem needs restricted drivers and its a pain for me to make it work without a connection (i have to download it using others computers), but i dont want anything non-free on the disc
<Artimus> emilsedgh: I don't see the problem with including them on the disk.  They wouldn't be installed as part of core.  Right now, the CDRom is added as an apt-get mirror.  This way, the restricted manager could fetch them from the CD.
<dthacker> what's the command to restart networking from the command line?
<emilsedgh> Artimus: there are two problems.first is that they couldnt be supported by Ubuntu (and i dont care about this).but main problem (at least from my point of view) is that they are non-free.the official stuff from FOSS should NEVER contain ANYTHING non-free
<emilsedgh> Artimus: the hardware vendors are getting better and better.ATI opened up their specs and their 100% Free/Full Functional drivers are coming.NVIDIA will follow them i think (maybe not in near soon, but in a few years...)
<Artimus> emilsedgh: I fail to see the difference between "Program automatically pops up saying install this evil driver for better support, download from Ubuntu Servers" and "Program automatically pops up saying install this evil driver for better support, please insert CD"
<emilsedgh> also there is a project to create a fully functional driver for nvidia, but i dont know their status
<emilsedgh> Artimus: the differrence is that youre distrubuting a non-free thing...
<Artimus> They're distributing it regardless.
<silverblade> ok this is getting stupid now... i drag a window onto my other monitor and it disappears
<emilsedgh> also, people with dialup are not in a high priority
<Artimus> What's the difference between putting it on a CD and putting it on your own servers?  Either way, you're offering it to them with the restricted manager
<andyt_> any pointers on manual install of sun-java5-jdk?  essentially there's a bug in hardy (and gutsy) java installation that makes it unusable for development.
<emilsedgh> Artimus: well, i dindnt understand it too and it was confusing for me, but i dont know what happenned that i changed my mind ;)
<Markon> hi all!
<emilsedgh> Artimus: but now if a distro gives something non-free, i want it go to hell :D
<Artimus> emilsedgh: closed source drivers suck.  But they're not going away anytime soon.  It seems stupid to download them on every box when they're basically there anyway.  Restricted Manager already encourages the install.  That's already against your non-free policy.  Does it really hurt you to have an unused package on a CD?
<Markon> Can you tell me why when I try to ping my router it doesn't give me any signals?
<Markon> When I 'm on the live-cd and I try to ping the router it works, but when I ping it by kubuntu installed on the machine it doesn't work :/
<Markon> (I've set the internet configuration by pppoeconf)
<emilsedgh> Artimus: i doubt if there is an unused package on the disc...btw its important for me that my distro is a FOSS enthusiast or no
<martijn81> Markon: do you have to dail-in?
<martijn81> otherwise, do a sudo  dhclient
<Artimus> emilsedgh: So you're saying the difference between FOSS enthusiast and evil is "Do I have  to download it automagically from the internet instead of automagically from a cd"?
<emilsedgh> Artimus: no
<martijn81> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<emilsedgh> Artimus: but i simply dont like my distro to contain something non-free.
<ping_luce> hi. how can i know the available space in dev/hdd ??
<gokulo> df -h
<andyt_> emilsedgh - check out gobuntu
<Artimus> ping_luce: at a terminal, df -h will work.  Otherwise, right click on the partition and hit properties.
<sayers> Why is doplhin the new defualt filemanager?
<Markon> sorry
<ping_luce> thnks all
<emilsedgh> i know, gobuntu and and other one which is a GNU Project (gnewsys was its name i think).i have no problem with ubuntu now, but i never accept nvidia drivers on it
<Markon> martijn81: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60786/
<Artimus> sayers: Simplicity, probably.  Konqueror is there as a webbrowser now.
<martijn81> emilsedgh: then you' re better off with sidux than kubuntu
<Markon> I've done dhclient, and it gave it to me.
<Artimus> sayers: They share code, you can still just as easily use Konqueror for file browsing, that's not going away
<sayers> Artimus: Well is doplhin have any nice new features?
<emilsedgh> maybe, all i want is a working kde :P
<Artimus> sayers: Very easy to get to split view, and there's a view similar to Mac OSX Finder.
<martijn81> emilsedgh: it comes with debian sid@ rolling release with kde 3.5.9
<Artimus> sayers: "Less features" is why it was selected.  For most people, Konqueror was overkill and slightly intimidating at times
<martijn81> if you update...
<sayers> Artimus: Is it still better than nautilus when it comes to advanced features?
<emilsedgh> martijn81: so i have to give it a try ;)
<sayers> So is 90% of kde apps then...
<martijn81> i would ;)
<martijn81> i use it myself
<Artimus> sayers: Wouldn't know.  I'm not a GNOME type of person.
<emilsedgh> sayers: if you want advanced features, then konqueror is there for you.but what do you mean by advanced features?
<sayers> emilsedgh: I'm not sure :)
<Artimus> sayers: Konqueror is going to be around and it will be able to do the same file browsing things for a long time
<emilsedgh> sayers: it supports multiple protocols (fish, ftp,etc) and has splitting feature
<Artimus> sayers: It uses a Dolphin KPart, meaning any changes to Dolphin will work in the Konqueror UI
<silverblade> ok this is seriously messed up now... the entire GUI has gone really laggy. it seems a bit more responsive if i use compiz+emerald but i dont see WHY?
<martijn81> Markon: page does not load here
<emilsedgh> Artimus: thats in 4, in 3 it uses differrent codebase than konqueror i think
<sayers> Split view, easy ssh copy , organizng by type
<emilsedgh> sayers: yes it does all of them i think
<Artimus> emilsedgh: Sayers said dolphin, not d3lphin
<emilsedgh> oh, sorry then :)
<Artimus> emilsedgh: Still, probably was referring to KDE3's
<emilsedgh> dolphin in 4 is a differrent thing.it really rocks, i miss some of its features on konqueror
 * martijn81 is eagerly waiting on composite effects in kde4
<martijn81> yeah the new kde4 dolphin is nice, but the kde3 version sucks though
<prince_jammys> i just use konq
<silverblade> nosrednaekim, ok i have Xgl installed now but now that's taking up a lot of CPU time
<martijn81> me too, dolphin does not come with sidux
 * emilsedgh too
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: XGL isn't going to help anything...
<Markon> martijn81:  however I've solved that problem using firestarter. It seems it's a problem of iptables... bah..:/
<Markon> thank you ;)
<Markon> bye!
<martijn81> Markon: iptables should be disabled by default
<Kubuntu-user> Hi all
<martijn81> hi Kubuntu-user
<jussio1> martijn81: iptables is enabled by default
<jussio1> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<martijn81> jussio1: ok, but the rules are empty right?
<jussio1> martijn81: IIRC, it allows things to listen on any port, but all ports start closed otherwise
<silverblade> nosrednaekim, ok, xgl now removed... im getting 95% cpu usage by xorg now
<Kubuntu-user> My kubuntu is freezing when i try to install it.amount of percentage when it is freezin is about15%this happends when i'm using ver6.10
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: that is so weird..... try moving your .kde to a temporary directory...
<Kubuntu-user> What i should do?
<jussio1> Kubuntu-user: did you manage to grab a copy of 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> Kubuntu-user: I think support for edgy is pretty much up.
<martijn81> Kubuntu-user: best is to download 7.10
<silverblade> nosrednaekim, done...  problem still there :/
<Kubuntu-user> Sorry i mean 7.10
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: you need to log back out...
<silverblade> i logged out, moved the directory, then logged back in
<silverblade> (ie i got back to the login screen then did ctrl+alt+f1 and logged in there)
<Kubuntu-user> Yesterday i was try to install7.04,the problem is that when i've 95%of installation progress my kubuntu was dawn
<Kubuntu-user> Today i was try to install once more kubuntu v.7.10 and it was no effect.15%and progress bar stops
<jussio1> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<benbread> Kubuntu-user: Using apt-get?
<Kubuntu-user> No.live session creator
<swatto> Anyone know what program I can use to create flash things in kubuntu?
<benbread> swatto: The only way i know is to use WINE to run macromedia/adobe flash for windows
<jussio1> ming comes to mind, but Im not sure if thats what you are after
<benbread> swatto: or for browser based maybe use http://osflash.org/ajaxanimator
<paulo> boa noite pessoal..
<paulo> sou novo por aqui..
<LjL-Temp> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<paulo> sou novo nomundo liux..
<paulo> linux
<paulo> mais estou adorando o ubuntu
<Kubuntu-user> I can give more details.is anyone who will help me?
<K`zan> Hi Folks, looks like k3b or some component thereof is hosed big time.  Been fighting with this for two days now.  Found the drive was ok using nero under wincrap (no problems).  Is there some other alternative to burn DVDs under linux?  Tarring up what I want and sending it to a wincrap drive to burn with nero is kind of embarrasing :-).  TIA!
<paulo> estou com problemas para fazer meu compiz-fusion funcionar
<paulo> alguem pode me ajudar
<paulo> #kubuntu-br
<swatto> thanks benbread :)
<paulo> tem algum canal em portuguese
<paulo> #ubuntu-br
<Kubuntu-user> Is somewhere polish irc kubuntu channel?
<jussio1> !pl | Kubuntu-user
<ubotu> Kubuntu-user: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<vlt> Hello. Is it possible to download the sources of a package and create exactly the same .deb package locally?
<LjL-Temp> vlt: yup. sudo apt-get source packagename
<LjL-Temp> sudo apt-get --build source packagename downloads & builds it
<vlt> LjL-Temp: And downloading, modifying and then building is also possible?
<LjL-Temp> vlt: yes, although i never remember the command to build :) i think dpkg-buildpackage
<vlt> LjL-Temp: Ok, I'll try. Thank you.
<vlt> LjL-Temp: Aah, last question: How can I persuade apt to install _my_ deb instead of the one from the official repo?
<wayneward> dpkg -i package name
<vlt> Thanks
<LjL-Temp> vlt: that's complicated :| you can bump the version number, but then packages from the Security repository override even that
<LjL-Temp> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<LjL-Temp> this page, also, is quite outdated an inaccurate
<wayneward> what version of konact is available for kde 4? is it still kontact 3.5.9?
<jco> hi, does anyone here uses KDE to Ipaq (Windows Mobile) syncronization? Is it reliable?
<jussio1> wayneward: yes I beleive so. also kde 4 support is in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<wayneward> ok cheers  idont want support it was a simple question
<LjL-Temp> jco: always gave problems to me :| i guess once you manage to make it work... well, it will work one time, then unless you disconnect the ipaq in the proper order, you have to reboot :D
<wayneward> ill go to debain irc instead cant be assed with humour
<wayneward> exit
<jco> LjL-Temp: but is the software there? is it maintained? I'm having big problems in another distro and have to do everything on my own... :(
<LjL-Temp> jco: the software is in the official repositories, but it's not any more mantained than in other distributions
<jco> LjL-Temp: uhm... I'll give it a try then, otherwise will have to swap Guest/Host with Windows/Linux cause that sync is vital for my work :(((
<Respatix_> has anyone here ever installed or used ntfs-3g on kubuntu?
<jussio1> yes
<Roey> hello... question about kubuntu 8.04 and the NVidia Geforce 9600..  Does it work?  At all?  I tried installing NVidia's beta drivers, but the installer reports errors with finding/removing GLX libs
<bnex10> hey
<jussio1> Roey: #ubuntu+1 for hardy :)
<Roey> also, for some reason, the scroll wheel evokes a horizontal scroll isntead of a vertical one.
<Roey> jussio1:  ah, that's it, thanks :)
<jussio1> :)
<bnex10> i need mp3 codec for the xine engine
<jussio1> bnex10: kubuntu-restricted-extras should get you everything you need
<bnex10> in what package manager?
<bnex10> adept?
<jussio1> yes
<bnex10> ok.... great
<jussio1> bnex10: or: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bnex10> will that install a bunch of packages
<bnex10> ?
<Respatix_> anyone know how to install ntfs-3g on kubuntu, I have a knew 1tb ext drive and its formatted ntfs and i cant write to it
<ubuntu> How can I add boot loader to my pc ?
<jussio1> bnex10: yes
<jussio1> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bnex10> approx how many?
<jussio1> !ntfs-3g | Respatix_
<jussio1> bnex10: a fair amount
<ubotu> Respatix_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jussio1> bnex10: I dont know off the top of my head
<bnex10> jussio1: well i don't want to install uneeded stuff
<bnex10> unneeded*
<jussio1> bnex10: you can just install libxine1-ffmpeg if you prefer
<bnex10> ok
<bnex10> ok thx
<K`zan> Hi Folks, looks like k3b or some component thereof is hosed big time.  Been fighting with this for two days now.  Found the drive was ok using nero under wincrap (no problems).  Is there some other alternative to burn DVDs under linux?  Tarring up what I want and sending it to a wincrap drive to burn with nero is kind of embarrasing :-).  TIA!
<jussio1> K`zan: have you tried purging and reinstalling k3b?
<jussio1> K`zan: you could also try brasero, though Im not sure of the dvd qualities of it
<Respatix_> jussio1: do i type in terminal "sudo apt-get install !ntfs-3g |" ?
<jussio1> Respatix_: no
<jussio1> Respatix_: did you see the link from the bot?
<Armagguedes> hello
<jimjag> Hey, I have a problem with the updater. It says it cannot commit changes
<jussio1> Respatix_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Armagguedes> can i get help for kubuntu-hardy from here or is there a dedicated beta channel?
<jussio1> jimjag: in gutsy or hardy?
<Respatix_> yes, it sounds like ntfs-3g is already included on 7.10 gutsy but i still cant write to my ntfs drive?
<jimjag> I'm not sure i Installed gutsy, but it says i can upgrade to gutsy
<jussio1> Armagguedes: #ubuntu+1 :)
<Armagguedes> ok cheers mate
<jussio1> :)
<nemetsk> can anyone recommend software for renaming files in bulk/batch ?
<jimjag> Is there anything i can type in terminal to find out which version I have
<shulman> nemstsk -- thiat might be better suited for a shell script
<blackflag> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<jussio1> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jussio1> jimjag: ^^
<jimjag> thanks
<fuhreal> Does anyone know if kopote supports msn webcam ?
<jussio1> fuhreal: afaik, yes
<fuhreal> jussio1: ty .... amsn seems a little buggie
<jussio1> not sound though iirc.
<blackflag> Hello all :)
<graft> ah! pirates!
<Roey> arrr!
<blackflag> I want to install md5sum but can not find it via aptitude, using kubuntu 7.10
<jimjag> hello, I'm on Gutsy and it wants me to update to version 7.10 but then i stops at the actual install part
<jussio1> blackflag: is it not installed already?
<blackflag> ohh, shit sorry I have it ;)
<jussio1> !ohmy | blackflag
<ubotu> blackflag: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<graft> yeah, you could instead say 'ohh, shiver me timbers sorry'
<blackflag> ok
<shulman> I'm having what I believe is a HW problem and I need to order replacement parts. I've been having frequent system freezes. I tried reinstalling kubuntu and ubuntu, and during the graphical install, both completely freeze (including keyboard lock) -- I was able to install ubuntu using the alternate install CD, but it frequently froze while attempting to update the system. Do you think this could be a power problem or a video card
<shulman> problem or something else?
<graft> shulman: when it freezes, is it a complete system lock?
<graft> can you ssh in?
<fuhreal> shulman: hows the temp of ur stuff?
<graft> a video card fault wouldn't necessarily be indicated by temperature
<graft> although that would probably contribute to failure...
<fuhreal> graft: however system freezing would
<fuhreal> or could
<fuhreal> if auto reboot is off
<shulman> graft: system temp appears fine (~23C according ot the BIOS) -- it is a complete system lock as far as I can tell. the system stops entirely and nothing is entered into the error logs
<fuhreal> 23C wow!!!!
<graft> yeah that's pretty damn cool
<graft> shulman: is it onboard video? can you pop in a new video card to test?
<fuhreal> shulman: graft is saying, if u can ssh in, it could be video issue ...
<Armagguedes> to install XP as a virtual machine, which CD do i get: desktop or alternate ??
<graft> no, if you can ssh in it's probably not a hardware fault in the video card
<graft> if you can ssh in it's probably a software issue
<shulman> hrm... that's a good point. I didn't think about that.
<fuhreal> shulman: do all the lights on ur keyboard flash?
<graft> shulman: also there are probably some memory test apps in the repository
<fuhreal> graft: ur thinking bad ram ?
<graft> shulman: e.g. memtest86+
<graft> yeah
<fuhreal> shulman: do u have all the bios set to defaults ?
<graft> i'd test that in console mode, just to eliminate that option
<shulman> graft:  --  I ran the memory test on the Ubuntu CD with no problems
<fuhreal> shulman: will live CD run without a prob, i.e. you can surf and do whatever...
<shulman> I do not have the bios set  to the defaults... I set the system up about a year ago. THe reason I was suspecting power problems was because the system is very drive heavy -- I have 6 SATA drives in there.
<graft> ahoo.. well then i'd try to test out your video somehow... i'm not familiar with any specific tools for testing video memory and so on
<graft> wow
<fuhreal> shulman: easy way to find out is to pull one of the drives power.....
<fuhreal> shulman: or pull all except 1
<shulman> the Live CD GUIs tend to boot up with problems. They'll fritz out on start up but come back. Both did OK until the actuall installation got halfway throgh
<artur_> how to uninstall a program that was installed through a .RUN file, so the program isn't in the Synaptic...
<graft> hrm... what kind of power failure would you suspect? The only power failures i've had is fans on the power supply failing
<fuhreal> artur_: delete the directory where its installed
<graft> which, assuming it's not a dell, you can test just by swapping out the power supply
<steven_> how do I make the channel list appear on the side in konversation?
 * fuhreal should shut up cuz he's a n00b himself :P
<toti> Is it just imagination or are these chicks in "Horrormovies" extremly stupid?
<artur_> fuhreal: ok, thanks
<steven_> toti: They're "script" stupid, if they were smart they wouldn't be almost dead 50 times
<fuhreal> toti: Were you yellin "RUN B*#*H RUN!!!" ?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<shulman> graft: The main reason I was suspecting power supply was because of the fact that it tends to happen when it's writing to a drive (I've switched out the drive, so I'm fairly sure it's not the disk HW)
<silverblade> im trying to burn a dvd using k3b and its writing at 0.70x... this has been the case with 2 dvd writers now. whats the problem
<graft> shulman: bad cable wiring?
<shulman> graft: what do you mean?
<fuhreal> sata cable issues suck ..
<graft> dunno exactly, never had that particular problem... but, some sort of mechanical failure in your SATA cable
<graft> or, worse, on your MB somewhere en route to that SATA connection
<shulman> argh... I hate HW.
<graft> yeh
<fuhreal> shulman: seriously, if you think its a power issue, you should be able to remove devices (HD's /usb) etc to stop draining power
<fuhreal> shulman: your bios "may" have a screen showing your voltages as well....
<jussio1> !dma | silverblade, possibly an issue with this
<ubotu> silverblade, possibly an issue with this: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<shulman> fuhreal: I'll try that... I'll pull 5 drives from the power system. Right now I just installed ssh server and I'll start another install to see if the theory holds.
<fuhreal> shulman: before you install, check ur voltages in ur bios
<silverblade> jussi01, nope, i checked that already
<fuhreal> shulman: if they are horribly wrong, then there is no point trying again until u pop in a new power supply .. rght?
<shulman> good point. Luckily I have a laptop, or else I'd really be SoL for this :-)
<fuhreal> shulman: hehe .... if ur in the US you can pick up a sweet levno R61 or was it t61 shipped for 499 :P
<fuhreal> lenovo i meant
<graft> probably the R61
<graft> i can't imagine a T61 being that cheap
<fuhreal> I grabbed this T42 for $250 ... i'm so happy with the purchase ...
<fuhreal> yah i feel u on that one
<shulman> I'd switch entirely to laptops if it weren't for my storage needs.
<jussio1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fuhreal> How do i turn on open gl support? I installed the open gl screensavers from adept but they won't even test
<jussio1> fuhreal: you have which gfx card?
<fuhreal> jussio1: radeon mobility 9700
<ahmos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jussio1> fuhreal: you have the binary drivers installed?
<khbeta> Kopete (0.12.7 on hardy beta) only shows 3 of my MSN contacts (all listed under "Other Contacts").  Any ideas on how i can get all my contacts to display under "online" or "offline"?
<fuhreal> jussio1: no the propriatary
<jussio1> fuhreal: proprietary=binary :)
<fuhreal> jussio1: oops :P
<jussio1> khbeta: setting -> show offline users
<khbeta> jussio1: it just shows or hides those three contacts, unfortunately.  All three of them are offline (confirmed under windows)
<benbread> khbeta: or ctrl + U
<shulman> voltage appears OK (12.9V going to the CPU...) crash during the latest kubuntu install did kill ssh as well.
<fuhreal> jussio1: no ideas ?
<khbeta> benbread: ctrl+u also just hides the three contacts; there are dozens that should be on the list that don't show up anywhere
<jussio1> fuhreal: yes, when you installed, did you follow the tutorial or just install the driver from the manager?
<benbread> khbeta: Do you have Pidgin?
<benbread> khbeta: IMO it's a lot better than kopete
<theo_> 2 questions: 1. at what time of the day/night is doning Keep its backup // 2. Is Keep still the default user backup-app in Hardy or is it replaced???!
<khbeta> benbread: i dont have it, prefer to avoid gnome stuff where possible.  didn't want to use kmess either because it lacks webcam support as far as i know
<benbread> khbeta: It's not gnome
<jeroen-> sorry I had the wrong name: again:
<fuhreal> jussio1: just installed from the system manager
<jeroen-> 2 questions: 1. at what time of the day/night is doning Keep its backup // 2. Is Keep still the default user backup-app in Hardy or is it replaced???!
<jussio1> !ati | fuhreal have a look here :)
<ubotu> fuhreal have a look here :): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussio1> !repeat | jeroen-
<ubotu> jeroen-: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<khbeta> benbread: apt seems to want to install a lot of gtk and gnome-style dependencies if i try to install pidgin.  i may be doing something wrong, i'm still very new at this
<jeroen-> jussio1: I know, but I changed my name or else I won't find the answer
<benbread> khbeta: Failing that if you're just using MSN messenger i'd go with aMSN, it has webcam, custom emoticons, plugins, games, drawing and all sorts - considerably better than both pidgin and kopete
<khbeta> benbread: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<fuhreal> jussio1: the openGl screensavers that came during the gutsy install work, just the others don't
<jussio1> fuhreal: ahh, not sure then. sorry :(
<vince__> Hey All,  Quick question.  I have 2 soundcards installed in my Kubuntu system.  When I first set everything up it worked fine with my Skype calls going to my headset and my system sounds going to the main speaker.  When I restarted however it seems to have messed it all up and now everything comes out from the headset.  I've tried looking at the Also Documentation on the WIKI and also checked allmighty google but I can't seem
<vince__> to find a clear explination on how to make this stuff stick.  Anyone here that can help?
<benbread> vince__: I have exactly the same problem on one of my other machines, so far all i've worked out is you can run alsaconf just to set up the soundcard you want on each boot
<tin> vince__: you should be able to direct the system sounds to any sound device in the sound system settings area
<tin> and check the system services, there is a script that should run on boot to reset volume levels and such
<tin> perhaps it's not running, or it is and doesn't know about multiple sound devices
<vince__> tin: The only thing I can find is Sound Devices but all it tells me is ASLA, OSS , NO IN OUT etc
<vince__> I can't find anywhere where I can specify a specific device
<tin> maybe the override device selection box
<tin> device location*
<vince__> tin: Right but what do I type in there?
<vince__> benbread: I tried to run alsaconf and got a command not found error
<benbread> as root
<tin> try 'alsactl names'
<pucko-> vince__, I've had problems like that when upgrading alsa for example.. I assume you set the sound in skype somewhere, and just need to change the default-sound-card for kde.
<vince__> Pucko: Yes sir
<vince__> benbread: No joy
<tin> pucko-: yeah, problem is that the sound system control panel doesn't know much about alsa, and so doesn't enumerate the devices for you
<pucko-> vince__, asoundconf list
<tin> ^^
<benbread> vince__: That's very weird - sudo apt-get install alsaconf ?
<pucko-> vince__, then asoundconf set-default-card <whatever>
<vince__> Ok
<tin> i knew there was a command to find the names
<vince__> Says it has nForce2 UART au8830
<vince__> nForce is the card my headset goes too
<vince__> au8830 I think is the main card
<vince__> dunno what UART is
<tin> Universal Asynchronous Receiver Transmitter IIRC
<tin> it's the MIDI port most likely
<pucko-> doesn't hurt to try. I assume the settings will stick after rebooting, at least for your user. but you might want to read the manpage...
<vince__> benbread : couln't find package alsaconf
<vince__> Ok Picky I popped that command in
<tin> i think alsaconf is in alsa-utils or such, but asoundconf should do the trick and it's past of the base alsa
<vince__> Sound is still comming out my headset
<vince__> oh wait
<vince__> Duh Might help if I told it to use the other sound card LOL
<vince__> Still no joy
<tin> au8830, that's an oldish card eh? Aureal VortexOrSomething
<vince__> tin: Yea... It was working fine before the reboot though
<vince__> might I need to reset the sound server?
<vlt> Hello. What package do I need to install to enable mounting an nfs share?
<tin> so the headset is plugged to the mainboard's onboard plug, and the speakers or on the add-on card
<vince__> tin Correct..
<tin> vince__: yeah, you might try restarting artsd
<vince__> Ok I know this sounds dumb, How do I do that from CLI
<vince__> ?
<pucko-> vince__, perhaps you could try sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<ahmos> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<vince__> pucko: Done sound still comming from the wrong card
<pucko-> oh :/
<pucko-> i'd think that should do it. hate to say it, but try rebooting :)
<vince__> I don't understand why I can't just go to a system config and select what card I want... The mixer lets me pick between the two
<vince__> I love Linux but stuff like this just really puts me off
<vince__> alright i'll try rebooting and BRB to let you know what happens :-)
<pucko-> me too.
<tin> vince__: you may have to restart artsd to get kde's sound system...
<tin> nm
<pucko-> oh, yeah. i figured he'd try that already
<pucko-> tried
<vince__> And Back
<vince__> All seems good now
<vince__> Skypes going out the headset and system junks going out the mains.
<pucko-> all good then :)
<tin> vince__: good work!
<vince__> I wonder why it required a whole system restart though, I woulda figured reloading the sound server woulda realoaded the configs... But oh well.. Can't argue with success LOL
<tin> i think you just needed to restart artsd, which a reboot did
<vince__> Thanks for your help
<pucko-> probably
<nosrednaekim> vince__: you the guy I was helping earlier with pclinuxOS?
<tin> you reloaded alsa, for the system, but kde runs its own sound server called arts
<vince__> norednaekim: Nope... I was in here earlier trying to get a LAMP dev enviorment install but thats it
<nosrednaekim> ah, ok ... nother guy called vince;)
<vince__> tin: Ahhh that woulda prolly been it thenb
<silverblade> ok it seems amarok and kaffeine both cannot play .wav
<silverblade> they hang when i try to
<tin> thing is, i don't see an easy way to restart artsd being manually sending it a HUP signal or logging off and back
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: fixed your X problem?
<silverblade> yep.
<vince__> tin: That maybe so but its not any more agrivating than requiring a windows reboot.  Im more irked about the lack of a GUI interface for this kinda thing
<silverblade> nvidia driver issue
<nosrednaekim> tin: you can restart it in system settings
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: what was the problem?
<nosrednaekim> ah
<silverblade> i had to upgrade nvidia driver and disable xinerama
<nosrednaekim> there was a bug?
<silverblade> think so
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: alright, now, for this wav... you sure its good? i.e. does it play elsewhere?
<silverblade> ive not had wave playing on linux for a couple of years now
<silverblade> both on Gentoo and Kubuntu
<silverblade> XMMS didnt work, Amarok and Kaffeine both hang
<silverblade> mp3s play fine
<nosrednaekim> .wav's have allways worked... are you sure they are good .wav's?
<silverblade> definitely.
<pucko-> what soundcard?
<tin> vince__: yeah, kde's current sound system is a bit dated
<silverblade> they play fine in Media Player on Windows, and on my portable media player.
<tin> but kde4's phonon system sounds very excellent
<silverblade> onboard nvidia nforce chipset one, not sure
<ere4si> I can add a second panel but it doesn't show up in the configure panel window - how can I get to use it?
<silverblade> and theyre wavs ive created mp3s from
<nosrednaekim> ere4si: you need to restart kicker, run "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<nosrednaekim> ere4si: or just log out and back in
<ere4si> ohh - thnx nosrednaekim :)
<nosrednaekim> silverblade: thats very weird.... what about trying to create your own wav and playing it?
<silverblade> i create my own wavs.
<silverblade> thats what im saying.
<silverblade> i record a wav, i save it, i cant play it on Linux
<silverblade> no wavs at all.
<silverblade> regardless of where they have come from
<silverblade> they all hang Amarok, Kaffeine and XMMS
<nosrednaekim> how do you record them?
<silverblade> theyre usually either exported from a music program in Windows, recorded using Audacity, or recorded on a portable audio recorder.
<silverblade> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=625518   - this person seems to have had similar problem
<nosrednaekim> wow.... could you DCC a small one to me (<1MB)
<pucko-> me too :)
<nosrednaekim> hum, what we need is a nice command line player and see what the gives as errors...
<vlt> vlt: You need nfs-common to be installed for mounting NFS shares.
<silverblade> i dont have any small ones
<silverblade> "playsound" works from command line.
<nosrednaekim> and it PLAYS them?
<silverblade> yep
<silverblade> no problem
<silverblade> or at least it did in gentoo, i cant find the package i need for ubuntu
<TD-Linux> AIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
<vlt> Hello. How long do I have to wait before Konqueror shows me the actual content of /mnt/some-nfs-share when something has changed in that folder?
<nosrednaekim> very weird....
<nosrednaekim> BBL....
<TD-Linux> ^^ explanation: I just noticed that strigi's index is 10GB
<TD-Linux> this is a 60GB partition
<silverblade> rm :D
<TD-Linux> yup
<TD-Linux> strigi goes bye-bye as well
<flipstar> cmus is a nice cli player mplayer works also on cli
<vlt> Can I define Konqueror's refresh interval for nfs shares somewhere?
<silverblade> ...ok xmms works
<vince__> Does anyone know of a good GUI front end for MySQL?  I used HeidiSQL on windows and was hoping for something simmilar.
<vlt> To be more correct: Can I define Konqueror's refresh interval for *mounted* nfs shares somewhere?
<WeaponX> where is menu.lst located?
<TD-Linux> WeaponX, /boot
<WeaponX> oh crap
<WeaponX> sorry
<WeaponX> wrong cahnnel
<WeaponX> i wanted to ask in windows
<WeaponX> sorry
<silverblade> windows has one? O_o
<WeaponX> i dont know, apperently grub bootloader installs one
<WeaponX> and grub comes default with kubuntu install right
<WeaponX> ?
<TD-Linux> WeaponX, yeah, but the file is stored on kubuntu partition
<k7> hello
<osiris> any idea why xmms randomly goes beserk and makes all sounds fast forwarded /
<osiris> all sounds play fast now, even kde system sounds
<paule118> hi
<osiris> it takes a reboot to cure this
<paule118__> Sie sind jetzt als paule118_ bekannt.
<paule118__> Sie sind jetzt als paule118_ bekannt.
<silverblade> ???
<asobi> have opened ports in router, set corresponding ports under settings -> file transfers and still unable to receive dcc. i guess i need to open ports in firewall as well. how do i do that in guarddog?
<myrtille> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ahmos> hi ,i've a problem..if i leave my computer turned on with out using it for about 1 hour,it hangs..mouse courser is moving but nothing responds..any ideas?!plz..
<graft> ahmos: something hogging memory?
<ahmos> i think not the memmory but the processor
<graft> top is your best friend, bub
<ahmos> top?!
<graft> you dunno top? just type top in a shell, it's self explanatory
<ahmos> yes,but i don't know what hangs the computer when it hangs because it don't responde to open the shell
<ahmos> the only thing that i can do ALT+Ctrl+backspace
<paule118> Sie sind jetzt als paule118_ bekannt.
<paule118> beim Loesen deiner Probleme und danke fuer Dein Verstaendnis!
<paule118> beim Loesen deiner Probleme und danke fuer Dein Verstaendnis!
<silverblade> !de
<ahmos> graft: i don't know how it will be usefull?
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dluekant> .
#kubuntu 2009-03-16
<ads> arrrghhh: that's what i meant with "advanded". I configured the window to open with a specific size but this setting is ignored (KDE 4.2, Intrepid
<arrrghhh> ads, you set this in the "Window Behavior" in system settings?
<ads> arrrghhh: hmm, no, i click in the upper left window icon -> Advanced -> Special settings for this program
<arrrghhh> ads, try that.
<arrrghhh> you can set window geometry among other things for ANY window.
<ads> arrrghhh: i did that, checked the "size" and selected "use at init"
<arrrghhh> ads, no i mean in the window behavior in system settings.
<ads> arrrghhh: i just want it for "konsole", i want to start the konsole window not fullscreen
<arrrghhh> good lord.  you can set it for just konsole
<arrrghhh> you can set it for just firefox
<arrrghhh> it's WINDOW SPECIFIC.
<Tirili> Where can I find the official md5 sum for kubuntu-8.04.2-desktop-i386.iso?
<arrrghhh> or you can set global settings.
<arrrghhh> Tirili, where you downloaded it i assume... although k3b does automatic md5 sums.
<ads> arrrghhh: hey, stop blaming me. The same options you told me to try appear in the system settings
<arrrghhh> ads, i'm not "blaming" you.  you're not listening to me.
<arrrghhh> or reading me?  whatever.
<ads> arrrghhh: so it seems i can use both ways - and i just tried: both aren't working
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i dunno then.  i'd turn off whatever settings you have configured in konsole
<Tirili> What do you mean with "k3b does automatic md5 sums"? Does k3b look up the original md5 sum in the internet?
<arrrghhh> i've always used the window specific settings within system settings, and they've always worked great.  there's a lot of settings in there, make sure you're configuring it correctly.
<ads> arrrghhh: just tried that, if i add the setting with the "advanced" menu it just saves the settings to the window specific sttings you mentioned.
<arrrghhh> Tirili, i assume it's in the iso, it's always done md5 sums for me automatically.
<Tirili> Ah
<arrrghhh> ads, well then i don't know.  you're either configuring something wrong or there's a bug... but i've never had a problem with it.  like i said, there's a lot of settings in there, make sure you're configuring it correctly.
<ads> arrrghhh: tried anything out. The kubuntu guys told me the advances menu in Chemnitz today.
<ads> And they also told me the "size" setting should be what i want ;-)
<arrrghhh> i don't know what that means, so i guess i'm out of ideas.  i've never had an issue with it.
<Tirili> Hm. I didn't understand it. :( What is it, what k3b gives me? Is it the md5 sum of the .iso file as it is lying on my harddisk or is it the "should-be"-md5-sum?
<Tirili> Because there is an option "compare with another sum", I think, it cannot be the should-be-one.
<arrrghhh> Tirili, i don't understand what the issue is.  when you pop the md5 into k3b (with the intention of burning) it always does and md5 checksum for me.
<arrrghhh> but you should be able to find the md5 from where you downloaded the iso.
<ads> arrrghhh: it works very well if i use "enforce", the konsole window is always enforced to the configured size.
<ads> arrrghhh: just when i use "at initialisation" (or whatever the translation might be) it's not working.
<arrrghhh> ads, like i said, there's A LOT of settings in there.  window class, window role, etc
<arrrghhh> so check "ignore requested geometry"
<ads> arrrghhh: yes, i know and i see. "enforce" does not allow me to change the size - so the window class is correct.
<Tirili> thank you anyway
<arrrghhh> Tirili, sorry.
<arrrghhh> ah well
<hix> ads: if i change window size for konsole window, then settings - current profile... apply. it opens in that new size.
<arrrghhh> ads, there's another setting in the "workarounds" tab - ignore requested geometry.
<ads> hix: yes - as long as i don't change the window size. If i change the window size the next window is opened in the new size.
<hix> ads: ah, now i know what u mean, didnt get that first, sry
<ads> oh, fine, and is there a solution? ;-)
<arrrghhh> ads, so force always is not desirable?
<ads> arrrghhh: tried all settings, no change
<hix> *trying
<arrrghhh> you said it works on force always...
<ads> arrrghhh: ah, mom, i tried all the settings in the last tab for "ignore requested geometry" - that's not working
<arrrghhh> you are truly frustrating and obviously not giving me enough informations.
<arrrghhh> *information
<ads> arrrghhh: no, enforce isn't a workaround for me. Sometimes i want more small windows, sometimes i want fullscreen windows.
<ads> can't type faster, sorry ;-)
<arrrghhh> yea, you're frustrating.  i don't know what to tell you, i could get it to work for me
<wizardslovak> hello people
<arrrghhh> not about fast typing
<wizardslovak> i want to update my system and i am getting error
<ads> arrrghhh: i'm happy if that works for you, but obviously it isn't working for me.
<arrrghhh> well that's great.  you're doing something wrong.  you're not giving me enough info.  so i can't help you, sorry.
<wizardslovak> http://pastebin.com/d654ac676
<ads> hix: what are you trying exactly?
<wizardslovak> this is first time i actually booted kubuntu and i found i need updates
<wizardslovak> so i clicked on updates but i cant
<arrrghhh> wizardslovak, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<hix> ads: find a way to always open it in a size i define, even after resizing manual ;)
<ads> hix: and? Does it work?
<hix> not yet
<ads> hix: so if you resize the konsole it uses the new size for the next konsole window?
<hix> yes
<wizardslovak> arrrghhh: http://pastebin.com/d126c7a3d
<ads> hix: so i'm doing something wrong. Just that i don't know what i'm doing wrong ...
<wizardslovak> what is the command in shell to update system?
<hix> i use kde 4.2.1, maybe they fixed it there
<ads> hix: intrepid with intrepid kde updates from kubuntu-experimental
<arrrghhh> wizardslovak, hrm... i don't see anything off.  you can use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" or "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<ads> hix: no new updates available (for me)
<hix> ads: i use jaunty
<arrrghhh> wizardslovak, but you may want to try a different main repo... i can't remember how to do it, you may have to use synaptic.
<arrrghhh> hix, how is it?
<arrrghhh> nvm, g2g
<ads> hix: hmm
<ads> hix: at least you can confirm the problem ...
<wizardslovak> ok its downloading 160mbs lol
<hix> arrrghhh: great so far, besides some nepomuk crashes at kde start
<wizardslovak> does anyone of you use 3d cube?? i forgot keyboard keys
<hix> wizardslovak: ctrl-f11 oder mousewheel on desktop
<wizardslovak> nah i think it was something else
<wizardslovak> shift+ something and then mouse
<hix> at least in 4.2.1 ;)
<hix> ctrl-alt-arrows in compiz
<wizardslovak> yea thats the one
<wizardslovak> thx man
<wizardslovak> jeez i wasnt on kubuntu for about month and already forgot
<wizardslovak> so whats up people?
<hix> ads: if i klick left-top konsole window - advanced - special settings for this windows - size - at init ... it works. opens in that size every time now, even if i resize in between
<ads> hix: i tried exactly this setting - doesn't work. But i'm still on 8.10 ...
<hix> ads: at least u know, it will work, when 4.2.1 is in backports ;)
<ads> hix: hrhr ;-)
<tanjir> a newbie q: how do i find all .txt files under /home/myhome/
<tanjir> using bash command
<hix> tanjir: ls /home/myhome/*.txt
<tanjir> hix: recursively?
<LjL> tanjir: if you want to search in the subdirectories too, then: find /home/myhome/ -iname '*.txt'
<tanjir> LjL: sweet.. that is what i was looking for :D
<tanjir> thanks :D
<LjL> tanjir: don't forget the quotes
<tanjir> LjL: awesome.. it worked :)
<hix> tanjir: ls -R *.txt is also a choice ;)
<LjL> hix: that doesn't work for me
<hix> yah, find is better here. ls will stop, if theres no .txt file in start directory
<LjL> 'ls' won't list .txt files in subdirectories at all, unless the subdirectories themselves are named *.txt
<hix> right, my fault.
<tanjir> so now i got all the txt files... for example if i want to remove only the .txt files do i pipe with rm command?
<hix> tanjir: find /home/myhome/ -iname '*.txt' -exec rm -f {} \;      (test it, i have a bad day ;))
<tanjir> hix: okay... testing
<kurumin> hi
<kurumin> hi everybody
<tanjir> hello kurumin
<kurumin> where u from?
<Sir-Rafael> kubuntu?
<Sir-Rafael> algum br aqui?
<LjL> !br | Sir-Rafael
<ubottu> Sir-Rafael: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * genii sips
<devslash> hi
<devslash> i downloaded the kubuntu 8.10 release. does it support creating lvm partitions ?
<dr_willis> devslash,  pretty sure it does
<dr_willis> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<devslash> when i create the partition scheme (im not doing lvm by the way) i created swap which is sda1 then the remainder of the space is ext3 but the ext3 is sda5 instead of sda2. is that normal ?
<hix> devslash: should be fine. depends type of partition. sda5 wd be first extendend, logical... 1-4 are primary .. at least should be
<bravo7> I need help in converting .rmvb to .avi can someone help me
<genii> bravo7: There seems something about it here: http://phyx.wordpress.com/2008/11/10/convertir-rmvb-a-avi-ubuntu/
<bravo7> genii i have try that not wroking
<bravo7> its .rvmb to avi
<burba> #kubuntu-team
<genii> bravo7: When you issue the mencoder line, does it give you some error?
<devslash> im installing kubuntu in vmware and its been stuck at getting time form a network time server for at least 15%. is there anyhope besides starting the installation all over again ?
<NickPresta> I was wondering if there were a published list of differences between Konqueror and Dolphin as a file manager, from the user's perspective. I'm trying to explain these differences to someone who doesn't use Dolphin but instantly dismisses it.
<devslash> is anyone here ?
<NickPresta> devslash, there are ~300 people here, by my count :-)
<devslash> well no one answered me
<tanjir> devslash: are you using kubuntu 8.10?
<devslash> yes
<devslash> i already restarted it
<tanjir> okay... it worked for me... so there might be other issue
<devslash> in vmware ?
<tanjir> yah... vmware server 2.0 on windows xp professional edition
<devslash> im using vmware fusion on os x
<tanjir> ohh... that might have different issue
<devslash> maybe
<tanjir> how long did you wait?
<devslash> 30 minutes
<tanjir> devslash: i think more then enough.
<tanjir> NickPresta: Dolphin has some cool features for example: split screen, Terminal panel, column based view (like mac)
<devslash> tanjir im trying it out on parallels
<tanjir> devslash: is there a lot of stuffs running on the vm fusion host? i mean do you have enough memory to run?
<devslash> yea
<devslash> ive got 2GB
<devslash> total and 1Gb for vmware
<devslash> only have irc client and vmware running
<tanjir> is there any other virtual machine running? or just this one?
<devslash> just that one
<tanjir> then that should work fine
<tanjir> any error message?
<devslash> no
<tanjir> i got no clue then...
<devslash> ok thanks anyways
 * Ev0luti0n_ is away: Gone away for now
<p_quarles> !away | Ev0luti0n_
<ubottu> Ev0luti0n_: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Ev0luti0n_> ?
<Ev0luti0n_> sorry
<demi> How do I open a root terminal, and nto a normal terminal?
<hix> demi: just do a 'sudo su' in normal terminal
<genii> sudo -i   is recommended
<demi> sudo -i didnt work, but sudo su worked fien for what I needed thanks
<maco> hix: no
<maco> hix: that doesnt set the environment
<maco> sudo su & sudo -s don't set the env
<maco> sudo su - & sudo -i are recommended because they properly set root's env
<genii> maco: Well, when some app won't run for regular user now, I imagine they'll be back asking about it
<hix>  you're right, should be 'sudo su -'
<devslash> im new to kubuntu. i saw this site http://jespersaur.com/drupal/node/45 how do  i install this app ?
<maco> new to kubuntu or new to linux in general?
<devslash> just kubuntu
<devslash> used linux for a while but not in last 2 years
<JohnFlux> devslash: probably can't easily at the moment
<devslash> huh
<JohnFlux> devslash: wait for a 'proper release' :-)
<devslash> what do you mean
<maco> hrm i dont see a playground section on websvn.kde.org
<genii> extras?
<maco> so i have no idea where their svn is
<maco> well itd be "svn co _________" and then likely the usual ./configure ; make ; make install, but.....
<hix> might be this one: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone/
<bernie_> a
<bernie_> how can i find out my version of kubuntu?
<doleyb> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bernie_> ty
<genii> lsb_release -a
<carutsu> is there a port for Qt4.5 RC1 for intrepid?
<carutsu> *of
<tony_26> how do i find out what dev my flash memory card is?
<genii> tony_26: sudo fdisk -l                    nad look for the one which size corresponds
<tony_26> thanks, it works
<demi> Im trying to install the new compiz, and it is saying using Adept, I have held broken packages,  I deleted all previous compiz packages, and still get the same error any idea on how to fix this?
<tony_26> demi, try to install via command line and it will usually give you a command to fix it, IIRC
<demi> Im getting this when trying to install compiz-kde
<demi> compiz-kde:
<demi>  Depends: libplasma2 but it is not going to be installed
<demi> Says to check repos, or something.
<tony_26> you can use the -f (force) options but i won't recommend for sure
<tony_26> you may have a conflict somewhere
<tony_26> but then again, i'm kind of a linux noob so take what i say with a grain of salt
<demi> Hey when installing that specific file form terminal I get this
<demi> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<demi>   libplasma2: Depends: kdebase-workspace-libs4+5 but it is not going to be installed
<demi>               Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3.1) but 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7~intrepid1 is to be installed
<demi> obviously I did do the upgrade so it wont install that file now?
<tony_26> idk any workaround
<tony_26> there may be, i just don't know
<devslash> hix hey are you still here
<demi> If im diong "sudo apt-get -f install libplasma2" , is that where I want the -f? to force install it?
<earle> Ha, I was just coming here to ask a similar question.
<earle> "libqt4-dev: Depends: libqt4-dbus (= 4.4.3-0ubuntu1) but 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2 is to be installed" - safe to force install the new version, I'm assuming?
<demi> i'm trying to use apt-get -f but it won't install my pkg im getting same error.
<earle> -f is --fix-packages, not force, btw
<earle> er, --fix-broken even
<demi> How do I force?
<earle> I'm just checking that
<earle> Don't know, sorry. There's --force-yes but that doesn't seem to be it.
<earle> I think you can only force when installing with dpkg. But don't quote me on that.
<earle> BTW, Compiz is clearly broken in KDE at the moment.
<earle> As are all my desktop effects as of a couple of days ago. Very annoying.
<earle> As is my weather plasmoid, and nobody has been able to tell me how to fix it; even trying to recompile it from source results in broken packages.
 * earle gives up and goes to bed
<dash84> anyone know how to replace kde 4.1 with 4.2
<Slartibartfast> dash84: Did you read this? http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<k0pp> im having issues with my onboard soundcard.  all i hear is static. when system sounds play, the static gets quiet enough for me to notice that a system sound is playing.. but thats the only sound i can get to come through.  my sound works fine on FreeBSD and Windows, but not with kubuntu.  any suggestions?
<commander_> i need help . i had downloaded the flash plugin to watch YT videos but nothing being loaded up on youtube
<k0pp> commander_ just get the whole adobe fflash install
<commander_> ok let give it a try
<commander_> no go
<Oscar_Mayer> sorry if this sounds dumb, but did you restart firefox?
<commander_> plenty times
<commander_> just did it again....maybe i need to reboot the laptop
<Oscar_Mayer> mmm, yeah, that sometimes works for me ^_^
<commander_> i DL 'ed the player then i extracted it
<commander_> hold on i got to reboot
<k0pp> i wonder if he knows that you need to do more than `extract` the archive
<k0pp> :/
<Oscar_Mayer> mm
<Oscar_Mayer> yeah, maybe that too
<Oscar_Mayer> XP
<Oscar_Mayer> I actually don't know how I got flash working on my machine
<k0pp> so uhh, just one more check, no one has any ideas about my sound issue i posted earlier?
<k0pp> heh
<k0pp> i forget if it comes in a .deb or .tar.gz
<Oscar_Mayer> i told a friend i needed help, so he just did it, wish i knew how...
<k0pp> i think a .deb though
<Oscar_Mayer> hmm
<k0pp> as far as i know... just wget it, then dpkg -i flash.deb
<k0pp> ;/
<commander_> u say it a deb.?
<k0pp> i beileve so
<k0pp> it asks you to pick what type of package you want
<k0pp> in a dropdown menu
<k0pp> (i remember this i just rebuilt my system yesterday)
<k0pp> anyways yeah, pick the .deb for i386 (assuming)
<k0pp> then it'll come in a tarball
<k0pp> tar xvzf flash....tar.gz
<k0pp> dpkg -i flash....deb
<k0pp> done :D
<Slartibartfast> commander_: why you did not isntall like "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<k0pp> theres always that option
<commander_> yeah but i think i got it
<youngsam347> hola hola a todos
<beardbar> anyone ever have trouble with kde 4.2 kickoff application button not expanding?
<devslash> someone gave me the link to this svn http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone/ how do i install it in kubuntu
<snarkster1> evening
<lovelin> hi
<lovelin> HI
<lovelin> ELLOW
<eatThisAndDie> hey, anyone know of any landscaping software i can use on linux?
<eatThisAndDie> I'm trying to visualise my new office
<Slartibartfast> eatThisAndDie: it is hard to say if you not give even minimal info about what software you try to use. You have to agree with that ... if it is windows software you can try to use wine, but many times that won't work.
<eatThisAndDie> Well.... i cant really say much bout the windows equivalent. Seeing as i never used one, but google pointed me to Realtime Landscaping Pro
<k0pp> hrm
<eatThisAndDie> Also i generally Don't use wine.... So running a windows application off wine would definitely not be my first choice
<Slartibartfast> eatThisAndDie: which "Runs on Windows XP and Vista. "
<eatThisAndDie> Slartibartfast: yeah apparently it does, but I have neither...
<Slartibartfast> eatThisAndDie: Me neither
<Slartibartfast> never used software like this
<eatThisAndDie> I'm just seeing what are the options in Linux thats all, its not crucial for me to have one, just curious
<Slartibartfast> Well there is software to compose 3D objects ... but what i am thinking of is quiet complicated to learn how to use ...
<eatThisAndDie> Hmm... just found out that this kinda software is called "Landscape design software"
<eatThisAndDie> Wikipedia is no real help there,
<Slartibartfast> But you said you wanted to visualize your new office ... does that mean outside + building ? ... or inside + placing of furniture?
<eatThisAndDie> inside - placing of furniture
<eatThisAndDie> why? Is there a difference?
<commander_> n ow i'm haaving trouble with the adept manager
<Slartibartfast> just to get a picture of what you want to do
<commander_> it won't let me upgrade no software
<Slartibartfast> with landscape software i think more about design of gardens and outside of buildings
<eatThisAndDie> commander_ : you tried using aptitude or apt-get?
<eatThisAndDie> Slartibartfast: Well... the word 'landscape' kinda implies that, but from the examples i've seen, they have floor plans too
<commander_> thru terminal?
<Slartibartfast> commander_: yes ... Close adept and do:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ...
<devslash> how do i install this plasma widget ? http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone/
<commander_>  ok it say i got adept 2 open but don't see it on the screen
<devslash> can anyone help me out
<devslash>  i did svn co http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone/ . and got the message svn: Repository moved permanently to 'http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone/'; please relocate. what does that mean ???
<commander_> hello
<JohnFlux> devslash: svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/kPhone
<theresa> I have bluetooth speakers and audio is not coming out. How can I fix the speakers?
<se7en> hmm my new install never asks me for my sudo passwd
<se7en> someone know how to get the wifi on aspire 4530 working
<doleyb> se7en: i have aspire 5520!
<doleyb> se7en: see this page, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/182489
<doleyb> se7en: fast directions, 1. Disable Atheros in hardware drivers, 2. get madwifi current tar from madwifi.org, 3. tar zxvf;./configure;make;sudo make install, 4. sudo modprobe ath_pci wlan_scan_sta
<se7en> i will try that doleyb thanks (worst notebook ever)
<se7en> no sound no wifi and hardly any distro installs on the crazy hardware
<doleyb> se7en: I blame the distros more than the hardware... I hope the april release of the next ubuntu will fix it!!
<doleyb> se7en: wifi is such the most important thing to get right...!
<se7en> right
<se7en> i am still on hardy because that was the only one that installed
<AlbaT> hi ppl
<AlbaT> i have 1 problem
<AlbaT>  Failed to load libssl.so
<rehman> hi
<AlbaT> if i do sudo ln libssl.so.0.9.8 libssl.so
<AlbaT> i get this failed :  EVP_md5 X509_STORE_CTX_get_error X509_STORE_CTX_set_error X509_STORE_CTX_get_error_depth
<AlbaT> its much longer
<rehman_> any body please, konqueror is not browsing. please help
<rehman_> hi linuxwizard!
<rehman_> hi maria
<lovelin> hi
<rehman_> hi love
<lovelin> is there anyone knows how to import mails from outlook to thunderbird-mozilla??
<lovelin> is this possible?
<lovelin> hope u can help me
<lovelin> hi rehmn
<lovelin> rehman
<se7en> as fare as i know thunderbird will ask on setup to import ...
<rehman_> no my frnd, i am also here to solve my problem. i dont knw any thing. sorry
<rehman_> tux, hi.
<rehman_> please help me configuring konqueror
<rehman_> hi graue
<noaXess> !info kplato
<ubottu> kplato (source: koffice): an integrated project management and planning tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 847 kB, installed size 2832 kB
<lovelin> i understand rehman
<rehman_> love, then?
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> is there a kplato version for kde4.2? the installed version is from kde3.5.10
<rehman_> love, why it is not browsing?
<noaXess> or is there another good project management tool for kde?
<AlbaT>  Failed to load libssl.so
<AlbaT> if i do sudo ln libssl.so.0.9.8 libssl.so
<AlbaT> i get this failed :  EVP_md5 X509_STORE_CTX_get_error X509_STORE_CTX_set_error X509_STORE_CTX_get_error_depth
<rehman_> any kubuntu expert please..
<rehman_> konqueror is not browsing
<rehman_> please help
<lovelin> im just a beginner with ubuntu
<rehman_> love, me too.
<lovelin> its a good software maybe im just unfamiliarize with other program
<renton> How can I install proprietary drivers for my radeon hd 4850?
<beardbar> anyone have trouble with skype not delivering chat messages?
<noren> hi all
<ka_waii> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<ka_waii> :(
<afancy> Hi, any shortcut to launch "Run command..." ? thanks
<afancy> Hi, any shortcut to launch "Run command..." ? thanks
<doleyb> afancy: alt-f2
<afancy> doleyb: can i change it? I want to change to hit "space" twice
<doleyb> afancy: well you can change it, but I don't know if you can make it work with repeated sequences like that... space is a button other programs will want to use!
<doleyb> afancy: to try changing, go to system settings and keyboard, keyboard shortcuts..
<yao_ziyuan> can i run update-notifier (not update-notifier-kde) at kde startup for update notification?
<PodeCoet> for IP addresses, with the last digit. You cant have a 0 or 255 because they're reserved right?
<PodeCoet> as in 0 for the network, and 255 for broadcast
<SlimeyPete> indeed
<SlimeyPete> yeah.
<SlimeyPete> 1-254 inclusive are allowed
<PodeCoet> how the hell is my wan IP 122.106.98.0 then lol
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<SlimeyPete> is that for your cable modem or something?
<SlimeyPete> (still weird, even if it is)
<PodeCoet> yeah, doesn't it work the same way though?
<PodeCoet> I'm freaking out :P
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: IP Region: New South Wales, City:Oatley
<ActionParsnip> anywhere near?
<PodeCoet> ActionParsnip: nope :p
<ActionParsnip> IP Address Hostname: c122-106-98-0.rivrw6.nsw.optusnet.com.au
<PodeCoet> you would've been 133t maybe 5 years ago dude lol
<ActionParsnip> im not trying to be 1337
<ActionParsnip> just showing that its a valid WAN IP
<PodeCoet> I'm only messing :P
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<PodeCoet> but yeah its pretty close, maybe 20km off
<PodeCoet> weird though hey, I've NEVER seen an IP like this before
<PodeCoet> except in bad examples (invalid) of IP addresses :P
 * PodeCoet wonders if he's set fire to a router somewhere
<ActionParsnip> PodeCoet: as long as its class B its fine :)
<PodeCoet> (*fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* )
<beardbar> when using dolphin, im trying to copy files from another hard drive thats ntfs, keep getting permission errors? any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> beardbar: did you mount the ntfs as user writable?
<beardbar> ActionParsnip: not sure how to do that, i just double click on the drive in dolphin.
<ActionParsnip> beardbar: i'm guessing its not mounted to give normal users access
<ActionParsnip> beardbar: can you give the line in the output of   mount   regarding the partition
<ActionParsnip> beardbar: i usually find this helps most people mount ntfs user writable. make sure you have ntfs3g installed  http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<beardbar> ActionParsnip: how do I know which partition it is its named development but the mount command doesnt show that name anywhere. oh wait maybe i need to have dolphin mount first
<ActionParsnip> beardbar: it says USB but a partition is a partition in linux
<ActionParsnip> beardbar: run: sudo fdisk -l
<beardbar> windows
<ActionParsnip> beardbar: one partition will show up as ntfs
<beardbar> /dev/sdc1 on /media/Development type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<ActionParsnip> ok well its mounted rw
<ActionParsnip> if you run your file manager with kdesudo and then it allows you to write you need to mount it with different options to allow users to write to it
<noaXess> wow.. i can't write the key left of BACKSPACE.... right of ? key..
<noaXess> ??
<noaXess> any idea
<beardbar> cant even do a command line cp as root
<ActionParsnip> beardbar: i'd look at remounting it using fstab with decent mount options
<beardbar> k reading up on fstab
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<brandon_> hi all; I'm trying to get konsole to use zsh rather than bash, however, changing the "Run program" field in the profile settings dialog doesn't drop me in zsh-- any ideas?
<SlimeyPete> I think you have to add a new type of session somehow... but if you can't figure out how to do that, you could just put "zsh" at the end of your .bashrc
<SlimeyPete> that'll mean you have to ctrl-D twice to exit the session though
<brandon_> SlimeyPete: thanks for the pointer
<brandon_> slimeypete: I'm having trouble finding the session dialog you are referring too -- do you know where I might be able to find more information on this?
<SlimeyPete> brandon_: hang on
<brandon_> thank you!
<SlimeyPete> it seems to have changed... or else I'm remembering wrong... but actually, doing what you did (change the command) works fine for me
<SlimeyPete> I just tried it
<SlimeyPete> you do have to restart konsole before it'll take effect
<brandon_> ah... I must have some bad config files or something
<ka_waii> brandon_: look in /etc/passwd
<ka_waii> the last entry on each row is the default shell for that user
<brandon_> yup -- I've got zsh
<brandon_> hm... lemme see if I've goofed up some basic stuff
<brandon_> but thanks for confirming that that field SHOULD do the trick
<ka_waii> if u do zsh in a bash shell, the bash is still running :)
<brandon_> ka_waii: nope... zsh starts up just fine
<ka_waii> what happens if u write "exit"?
<ka_waii> or ctrl-d ?
<brandon_> ka_waii: zsh quites and I go back to bash
<brandon_> quits*
<ka_waii> yes, thats becauser zsh is runing INSIDE of bash
<noaXess> can't use the keyboard key on left of the BACKSPACE key... or write a big ä.ö or ü
<noaXess> any idea why this key's not work?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: is this on a german keyboard?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: jep..
<noaXess> swiss/german..
<noaXess> but it should be correctly configured over system-settings / region and languages..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: check they are set correctly
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: country or region is switzerland, keyboard layout: german, sun dead key, label ch
<noaXess> command: setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout ch -variant de_sundeadkeys
<noaXess> i'm on a notebook..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: you could add an option in xorg.conf to set the keyboard region too
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: does that over systemsetting not work?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: should do, its just an extra place to define it
<noaXess> hm..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: you could wrestle with that command yu gave until its spot on
<noaXess> ?
<noaXess> this: setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout ch -variant de_sundeadkeys
<noaXess> ?
<noaXess> thats from system-settings / regional and languages / keyboard layout
<noaXess> ok.. lunch time ;)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: well if its not working then it needs modifying some
<zer0o> hi guys just connected a MAC formatted ipod on my kubuntu hardy and amarok doesn't see it, what do i need to do? how do i delete the music thatz on it and put my on it? do i need to "linux format" it first? help! thanks
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: does it show up in   sudo fdisk -l
<zer0o> it appears on my desktop as soon as i connected it but it says its empty
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: if it shows up in fdisk -l you can use  gksudo gparted to format it
<zer0o> ok i'll try that out
<liangzhichao> is there somebody know where i could download the isolinux bootloader?
<zer0o> ActionParsnip: thatz what fdisk -l says about it --->>> Disk /dev/sde doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: if its reporting as the right size, thats your ipod
<zer0o> yes yes it is but the thing is i got another one which is windows formatted and it reads it put it on the desktop and amarok reads it and sees it, this one comes from a MAC, and amarok ignores it
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: did you disconnect gracefully from the mac?
<zer0o> it wasnt connected at all, it comes from a mac but it was in a draw 5 minutes ago :D
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: try plugging it into the mac and then saftly removing it
<zer0o> ok one sec
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: i dont use ipod or any of apples products so i'm not the best dude to ask
<zer0o> ActionParsnip: got it, anyway it still auto-mounts it on the desktop but its "empty" and amarok doesnt c it
<ActionParsnip> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ravimaddula> how to develop mobile applications
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: define "mobile"
<ravimaddula> moblie software app such as pdas
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: thats offtopic here
<ActionParsnip> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> !info kdevelop
<ubottu> kdevelop (source: kdevelop): An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9130 kB, installed size 28020 kB
<ravimaddula> how to install windows application
<bazhang> ravimaddula, via wine
<bazhang> ravimaddula, check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: wine (free) crossoveroffice & cedega (paid for)
<ravimaddula> its installing automatically but not showing any thing
<ravimaddula> after installation it should display in wine-progfiles-
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: make sure you get wine from the wine repo
<zer0o> ActionParsnip: read the wiki but it doesnt say anything about my issue, tried to format it with gparted but it says it doesnt recognized the filesystem so it doesnt let me unmount it in order to format it. im stucked! what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ActionParsnip> zer0o: you could format it blank. i dont use overpriced ipod so i'm not the guy to ask
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: once installed you can run setup.exe type files with wine and it will install 9if it can)
<ActionParsnip> 9if == (if
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: not all apps run or will even install under wine
<ActionParsnip> ravimaddula: always check the appdb to see if itruns well
<dwarder> can anyone suggest file hosting with straight url?
<dwarder> so that files can be accessed though url
<ActionParsnip> !ot | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> dwarder: you could run your own ftp server
<dwarder> kk
<ActionParsnip> then you can access your stuff any place,home broadband upload speed is pretty poor though
<ActionParsnip> but you will have access without needing hosting
<ads> "konsole" in KDE 4.2 does not restore the character encoding for a window, KDE 3 did.
<cumulus007> How to upgrade to Kubuntu Jaunty from Kubuntu Intrepid?
<jussi01> cumulus007: -> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty questoions - and dont forget to read the topic ;)
<bazhang> cumulus007, via update manager? its only alpha6 now so please discuss in #ubuntu+1
<cumulus007> I asked it there
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> and they answered
<dr_willis> What! is that allowed?
<dr_willis> :)
 * dr_willis waits for service pack 1
 * ActionParsnip waits for Linux to update his CDROM bios ;)
<Slonkie> hello.. when i need to use my wifi i need to do sudo modprobe ath_pci and sudo iwlist ath0 scanning. Is there anyway to make this automaticly?
<drostie> On KDE 4.2, is there a nice command line that I can include in a shell script to rotate (or replace with a pre-rotated) desktop image?
<drostie> I use XRandR to rotate my screen frequently, and the graphics-resize options aren't convenient.
<Bloc877> salut
<kblindert> I have a mysterious kde problem. It just stopped working after i messed with some skim settings.
<kblindert> now any kde program started, e.g. kdm_greet eats 100% cpu and doesn't really start.
<michaeldadmum> Try deleting ~/.kde/share/config/skimrc and try again.
<kblindert> I have really no idea where to look now, gnome works - but ...
<kblindert> nope. deleting all of .kde didn't change a thing
<michaeldadmum> That's not a user problem. That is SYSTEM problem.
<kblindert> which means?
<michaeldadmum> Did you upgrade your system recently?
<kblindert> hm, yeah i do so frequently. i can't really relate the sudden fault of kde programs to any changes .
<michaeldadmum> It may be a recent bug in some KDE libraries.
<michaeldadmum> What KDE version are you using now?
<kblindert> kde4.2
<kblindert> latest from intrepid
<Tm_T> kblindert: 4.2.0 ?
<michaeldadmum> I'm using 4.2.1 in Jaunty and I have no problems.
 * kblindert checks again
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<kblindert> yup, 4.2.0
<kblindert> so any pointers how this could have happened?
<Tm_T> kblindert: one moment
<michaeldadmum> Can you open a KDE app in GNOME?
<kblindert> nope - e.g. konsole just eats 100% cpu.
<kblindert> same for systemsettings
<michaeldadmum> What happened when you try to open a konsole in a gnome-terminal?
<kblindert> no output, top says konsole=100%cpu
<kblindert> when i manually "startkde" kwin actually starts, but plasma and krunner hog cpu and don't do a thing
<michaeldadmum> I also can't run plasma from ssh but I can use it locally.
<kblindert> ah yes - and finally there's this: http://pastebin.com/m24ca9168
<eleve> tu px aller te fair foutre stp ???
<michaeldadmum> That's exactly the problem I encountered in plasma.
<kblindert> hah! so you're using kde4.2.1 as fix?
<Tm_T> kblindert: pastebin the output of following command: grep ppa /etc/apt/sources.list | grep kubuntu
<kblindert> simply this guy: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
 * Tm_T slaps kblindert 
<kblindert> uh.
<Tm_T> kblindert: there you go, you're using unstable source for packages (:)
<kblindert> *cough*
<Tm_T> kblindert: disable it, and make sure you have backports enabled
<Tm_T> then upgrade
<Tm_T> and hope that everyrthing goes smoothly (;
<kblindert> i'll do. and uh. yeah i'm a bad bad user.
<Tm_T> nah, just that's typical these days
<BluesKaj> I'm having a problem with the Kradio SourceForge install (not the svn version) . I'm following this reame install instruction but I'm getting this error after 'make': "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<BluesKaj> readme
<BluesKaj> reame : http://www.pastebin.ca/1362221
<BluesKaj> and yes I have build-essential installed
<kblindert> ... hm thing is, the kdelibs etc.pp. are from intrepid-backports
<michaeldadmum> Why do you try to build a kradio of your own but not grep one from the repo?
<stuq> does anyone know when the latest beta's are going to hit the kubuntu repositories?  My kubuntu-experimental (or is it kubuntu-members-kde4) is only up to beta5...
<malik_> hi all ,
<stuq> does anyone know when the latest koffice beta's are going to hit the kubuntu repositories?  My kubuntu-experimental (or is it kubuntu-members-kde4) is only up to beta5...
<BluesKaj> the repository kradio doesn't include netradio
<kblindert> .. so any further suggestions, Tm_T / michaeldadmum  -- logfiles to look at?
<malik_> i have kubunut installed on my laptop HP 6735s, how can i increase the screen resolution for the secondary display which is DELL 2407WFP  TFT monitor
<malik_> kubuntu*
<michaeldadmum> kblindert: try to create a new user and try starting kde
<kblindert> yuhu: it was this guys https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uim/+bug/271101 - thanks anyway
 * kblindert hops of to get some other way of xim working. adiez
<michaeldadmum> BluesKaj: Which version of Kradio are you compiling
<BluesKaj> michaeldadmum , I'm starting over ..it looks like I need Cmake to compile it
<michaeldadmum> thanks
<Sarge_TJ> Hi everyone! I'm having a weird problem with my Desktop folder. It seems to have disappeared, and if I create a folder named "Desktop" to my home directory, for example firefox downloads all files straight to my home folder, even though it says Desktop folder in Firefox preferences. My folder view plasmoid can't locate my Desktop folder either. Can anyone help?
<fliegenderfrosch> Sarge_TJ: check which desktop path is set in your system settings (about me)
<stuq> does anyone know when the latest koffice beta's are going to hit the kubuntu repositories?  My kubuntu-experimental (or is it kubuntu-members-kde4) is only up to beta5...
<Eruaran> I'm not touching KOffice till I know it wont break mt KDE
<gameboy439> hello, can someone help me with a hard drive issue please?
<Wanderer> Can anyone tell me why my 8.10, freshly updated kubuntu doesn't have sound?  kmix in the bottom right is showing muted, I can not un-mute it.  If I boot off th 8.10 live CD sound does work though.
<gameboy439> soun works for me in 8.10, maybe u don't have the drivers for ur sound card
<gameboy439> sound*
<fliegenderfrosch> Wanderer: you could try if you can unmute from the console with alsamixer
 * Ev0luti0n_ is away: Gone away for now
<Wanderer> fliegenderfrosch: alsa mixer isn't showing anything muted
<stuq> Wanderer: you may have to install a restricted driver.. do a search on your menu for 'jockey'
<stuq> it will find and install restricted drivers for you
<gameboy439> i formatted my second hard drive to ext3 with Gparted after installing ubuntu 8.10, and now the hard drive isn't showing up in Computer, can anyone help me with this?
<Wanderer> loading
<Wanderer> it's only suggesting nvidia which is working fine (envyng)
<stuq> hmm. so that's not it...
<stuq> from konsole, you could do a lspci
<stuq> look to see if the sound card is recognized
<Wanderer> it was last night
<gameboy439> is anyone available to help me with my hard drive issue?
<stuq> then follow with a lsmod, see if you can find the sound driver, and then google to find whether you're loading the correct one
<Wanderer> yeah, it's showing Audio Device: Intel Corp 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<Wanderer> I did an "lsmod | grep snd" on the live CD and saved it to an nfs mount
<Wanderer> compared that to what I have now and it looks identicle
<stuq> Wanderer: ah, I was working on a box with that chipset, and also had no sound
<stuq> haven't put enough time into it to solve the issue
<stuq> try a google on 82801I ubuntu 'no sound'
<Wanderer> yeah, did that last night
<stuq> gameboy439: look in dmesg and see if the drive is being recognized
<Wanderer> I'd thin it was hardware but it worked on the live CD
<Quetzlcoatl> i had the same problem with the sound, and the only solutions was to reinstall
<stuq> if it is, you'll have to mount it
<stuq> Quetzlcoatl: a reinstall actuall fixed it?
<Quetzlcoatl> yes
<Wanderer> that's bizarre
<Wanderer> I spent all weekened getting this sucker where I want it (internal raid)
<gameboy439> stuq, how do i use dmesg?
<Quetzlcoatl> i have Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<stuq> gameboy439: type dmesg in konsole
<stuq> it will show you all the stuff that happens @ boot time
<beardbar> what do I type into synaptic to install wine?
<Quetzlcoatl> and when i booted from livecd the sound worked
<gameboy439> ok, one sec...
<stuq> if your formatting was successful, it should be in that list
<Quetzlcoatl> i know that reinstalling is not, maybe, the best solutions....
<gameboy439> i typed in dmesg and a lot of stuff came up, what exactly should i look for?
<floown> hello
<Slonkie> would anyone be capable of telling me where the module blacklist file is placed in kubuntu?
<floown> I have lost my sound in VLC, Firefox (swf), Konqueror, but all is ok in Nicotine and Amarok. What can be the problem please?
<floown> Slonkie: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<Slonkie> thanks floown.
<stuq> gameboy439: sorry, client came into the office
<stuq> look for the harddrives, should be dev/hda or dev/sda
<gameboy439> stuq: no problem, i made some progress, but still can't get an actual icon to show up in Computer or anywhere
<stuq> something that matches the spec
<stuq> gameboy439: well, you have to mount the new drive
<stuq> sudo mount [/dev/yourdrivename] /mnt
<stuq> that would do it for this session
<gameboy439> i did mount it, but it still doesn't show, it shows in konsole when i do df -h, but not in Computer, like as a visual icon
<stuq> to make it permanent add it to /etc/fstab
<stuq> hmm. that might just be a bug/refresh prob
<stuq> if it shows in df -h, you should be able to type in the address in dolphin
<gameboy439> yea i was told about the etc/fstab line, do u think i should restart and see if it shows up in dolphin"?
<stuq> well, it won't show if it's not in fstab
<stuq> that is the place that tells the puter what to mount
<stuq> when you add an entry, make sure you do a carrige return at the end of the last line, or fstab isn't happy
<stuq> not sure if that's by design or a bug
<stuq> prob. by design
<gameboy439> oh ok, hold on, lemme check that link someone gave me to add that line to fstab
<stuq> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<gameboy439> does that open the file?
<stuq> in konsole....
<stuq> yes, command line editor in konsole
<stuq> you could kdesu kate, but i think kdesu has 'issues'
<gameboy439> ok i'm in nano
<stuq> so, go down to the bottom and add a line
<stuq> you can man fstab in another term to get the syntaxt
<stuq> it's not that hard
<slow-motion> hi
<gameboy439> well there are other line there for my first drive, should i just do it like that, but put the name of my second drive?
<Slonkie> Is it possible to make certain applications start at boot ?
<gameboy439> slonkie: i think you can do that with system > administration > services, but i'm not sure, never tried it myself
<stuq> gameboy439: yes
<stuq> unless it's one of those very complex entries that kubuntu does automatically
<stuq> that's beyond me as to what they're doing
<gameboy439> well i do see a bunch of letters and numbers after UUID=
<gameboy439> is that what u mean?
<k0pp> my Splash Screen is off center every time it runs.. any of you guys know what might be the issue?
<stuq> should be like "192.168.1.250:/mnt/sata7501     /mnt/music      nfs     defaults        0       0"
<stuq> that's one of my nfs mounts
<stuq> so, you wouldn't need the ip
<Slonkie> there is no such thing as "system" gameboy439
<floown> I have a problem with alsamixer, I can not launch it
<stuq> it would be /dev/sdb or somesuch
<floown> $ alsamixer
<floown> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<stuq> and no uid
<stuq> and the mount point would be /mnt/whateveryoulike
<stuq> and the type would not be nfs
<stuq> man fstab is a good read
<gameboy439> slonkie: i didnt mean as a directory, i mean the button at the top of the desktop, if your using gnom with ubuntu
<Slonkie> It's kubuntu.
<Slonkie> not ubuntu, i ain't got no system button
<stuq> floown: it's telling you it can't find the sound card
<stuq> or at least the snd_ctl_open call to the driver couldn't find it
<gameboy439> oh ok, well i guess u can do a "whereis services" and see if you have it anyway
<stuq> gameboy439: the new mounts will show up in whatever dir you mount them in
<stuq> not like ubuntu 'places'
<floown> stuq: what can I do please?
<stuq> floown: lspci, and see if your sound card shows
<gameboy439> stuq: yea i mounted it to a folder i made called disk2 and i still cant see it in dolphin
<stuq> then you have to find whether the right driver is loaded
<gameboy439> and i browsed to that folder
<stuq> lsmod to find the driver
<stuq> and google to find the right match
<stuq> gameboy439: the mount command didn't complain?
<gameboy439> no
<stuq> in konsole type 'mount'
<stuq> is it listed?
<floown> stuq: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<stuq> argh! the 82801I.... I've been trying to get that one to work myself
<stuq> best bet is to see if someone worked out which driver to use
<gameboy439> stuq: yes, i see it at the bottom
<stuq> i have a couple of boxes with that chipset, but haven't had the time to explore getting them to wrok
<Wanderer> floown: right click on your kmix icon on the menubar,  does it show 'mute' selected?
<stuq> work
<stuq> gameboy439: so, it says your drive 'on' location
<stuq> that location is where you go to
<gameboy439> yes, "/dev/sdb1 on /disk2 type fuseblk"
<gameboy439> is part of the line
<stuq>  so you mounted it off of root
<stuq> so in dolphin go up to the root dir
<floown> Wanderer: no mute in kmix
<stuq> and look for disk2
<Wanderer> hmm, not the same as mine
<floown> Wanderer: I can not launch alsamixer... alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<stuq> gameboy439: the unix filesystem is meant to stay pretty fixed
<stuq> it's not like windows where you just create dir. wherever...
<gameboy439> yes, i went to the disk2 folder, there's no icon for it, but in the status bar thing, it says 111.7 GB free, which is about the size of the drive
<gameboy439> so i guess the disk2 folder is essentially the mounted drive?
<stuq> I would suggest you mount  as a sub dir to /mnt/yournewdirectory
<stuq> yes
<stuq> try to copy a file there
<phoku> ...uhm. japanese input under kde4 just doesn't want to work, any pointers?
<stuq> you mayt have to change permission
<stuq> s
<gameboy439> i copied a file into that folder successfully
<stuq> good
<stuq> so, you just want to make the fstab entry
<stuq> create a dir under /mnt
<stuq> and mount it there perm.
<Wanderer> floown: mine was detected on install correctly but it's showing muted in kmix for some reason and I get no sound, but from the 8.10 live CD, it works fine
<gameboy439> so why /mnt instead of root?
<stuq> gameboy439: well, convention, really
<stuq> all unix filesystems are pretty much the same
<stuq> new drives get mounted under /mnt
<stuq> new prgs go in /usr/bin
<stuq> unless your weird RedHat and put things in /opt
<stuq> and your /home/username dir is the only place you really get to 'play'
<gameboy439> stuq: oh ok i see, and so with that, will i be able to have an icon for the drive automatically?
<stuq> that's a kde /dolphin thing, but it usually works
<floown> Wanderer: I had sound with Intrepid. I don't know what I have do for losting it in some application (swf in Firefox, VLC) but I have sound in Amarok and Nicotine...
<stuq> you can always add it to favorites in dolphin
<stuq> right clickey
<stuq> ok folks, I have to make some $$$$
<stuq> later
<gameboy439> stuq: ok, thanks a lot
<stuq> yw ;-)
<edgy> Hi, when I do iwlist scanning I get an output with IE: unknown http://pastebin.ca/1362321 what's this and how can I tell the encryption of the AP?
<schiste> Hi, firefox is making my laptop crash. Four times in two days, few minutes after I've launched FF, the laptop crash (don't freeze, no messages, just crashig). Would anyone have any idea how to be sure it's Firefox's and how to fix it  ?
<schiste> I don't really want all the stuff stored in my FF
<natschil> schiste: maybe asking in #firefox could give you more help if it seems to be a FF bug...
<schiste> a Firefox bug would make Firefox crash
<schiste> not the laptop
<natschil> schiste: it could make the entire laptop crash as well.
<natschil> does dmesg| grep ERR give any output?
<natschil> or dmesg |grep err?
<schiste> no
<schiste> many with interrupt
<ct529> hi there
<ct529> I would like to receive a file by bluetooth .... I have installed kdebluetooth4, but it does not work .... even if I can send a file OK.
<ct529> anyone who can help?
<ct529> !info bluetooth
<ubottu> bluetooth (source: bluez): Bluetooth support. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<sunshine> hallo
<sunshine> kann mir jemand sagen, ob 8.04 noch supportet ist und wie ich Pidgin dann auf die aktuelle Version kriege?
<sunshine> ich dachte 8.04 wird noch supportet
<Slartibartfast> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sunshine> sorry vergesse das immer,
<sunshine> well 8.04 is still supported? If so is there a way to update pidgin to the recent version, because 2.5.2 doesn't work
<Slartibartfast> maybe when you activate the backports ? .... not sure though
<Slartibartfast> when it's not in the backports, you also can try to compile it yourself ... have done this in the past a few times
<sunshine> well but this might not be the way it should be done
<Slartibartfast> why not? :-) ...
<sunshine> well lts means lts in my mind
<Slartibartfast> yeah, but why need the newer software which is maybe  not supported
<sunshine> Slartibartfast: ICQ is not working with it
<Slartibartfast> if you just don't want to run kde4 you also can install debian lenny ... which is also using kde 3.10 ... not sure though which version of pidgin they have
<sunshine> so i'll need to upgrade
<Slartibartfast> mmmm
<sharidog> hell
<sharidog> o
<sharidog> i need change resolution.. i cant use graphic mode cus i dont see all buttons.. so pls a solution in text mode
<Slartibartfast> but i am not sure if you can update with the backports ... but here in 8.10 that option says "unsupported updates"
<Slartibartfast> sunshine: so maybe you also don't want that
<Slartibartfast> sunshine: but if you compile from source you know you have the latest version
<ct529> I cannot set my laptop to receive bluetooth files .... but I can send them! What is wrong with it?
<Slartibartfast> ct529: because bluetooth got seriously broken in kde 4
<ct529> we have paired the devices, but the mobile phone cannot send the files to the laptop
<ct529> Slartibartfast: :(
<Slartibartfast> here the same :-(
<ct529> Slartibartfast: so what can we do?
<Slartibartfast> maybe it woks in gnome .. don't know though never tried
<ct529> Slartibartfast: I can actually use obextool to see files on the mobile phone, and download them .... but cannot send the files form the mobile phone to the laptop .... :(
<sunshine> Slartibartfast: ŵell so i'll see what i do
<Slartibartfast> ct529: yeah .. here also always a failed message ... have to find work-arounds ... and hope it will get better in a newer release
<Slartibartfast> sunshine: if you compile it will get installed by default in /usr/local/ that won't harm you system
<sunshine> It has nothing to do with kde4 i just don't want to much administration and so i thought long time support will backport every major changes as they do for firefox
<sunshine> checkinstall is another option
<nao> salut
<ct529> Slartibartfast: have you tried kde 4.2?
<Slartibartfast> yeah .. using it on my intrepid installation now
<sunshine> Slartibartfast: upgrading to intrepid isnt supported, or?
<nao> y'a des francais dans le coin ?
<ct529> Slartibartfast: did things improve?
<Pici> !fr | nao
<Slartibartfast> uuhh ... ct529 about bluyetooth problem and sunshine about pidgin problem :-) ... wait a moment ..  have pidgin 2.5.2 though :-)
<ubottu> nao: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Slartibartfast> ct529: strangly i still can not connect to my laptop :-(
<ct529> Slartibartfast: what do you mean? not even with obextool?
<Slartibartfast> how you want me to test? ... i have kdebluetoothd running and obex server checked in the icon settings
<fernando> how can I specify my keaboard??
<fernando> *keyboard
<Guest28895> on system-settings, I cann't specify my keyboard model.. how can I do that?
<Guest28895> anybody here?
<peace> Guest28895 ?
<Guest28895> yes?
<Guest28895> peace: do you know how to do this what I need?
<peace> explain better Guest28895
<JuJuBee> genii:  U around?
<Slartibartfast> ct529: i can download files from my phone with obextool ... but not send from my phone to the laptop ... always get a failed message oin the phone
<ct529> Slartibartfast: same here .... ok! I go .... sorry .... talk to you later.
<enwe> please help me 4 hack fs my wive
<enwe> please help me 4 hack fs my wive
<Slartibartfast> OK
<enwe> please help me 4 hack fs my wive
<peace> Guest28895: are you con region and language?
<sharidog> re, so any one of u know how to change resolution ? or in live cd or in hdd install
<peace> Guest28895: there you have to enable "enable keybord layouts"
<peace> Guest28895: so you can add your keyborda
<cajun> is there a way to turn off autostarting of compiz-fusion and awn in kde but allow it to continue to autostart in gnome?  2 separate sessions with only 1 open at a time for instance.
<c5> Olaaa
<Dani91> Olaaa
<c5> ola
<Dani91> si
<condeeee> q passa gentuza
<condeeee> hijos de puta
<Dani91> decid algoo hijos de putaa
<Borg7-9> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<condeeee> fuck you mother beach
<Dani91> meee cagoo en vuestraa madreeee
<Dani91> giriis de mierda
<peace> Dani91: -.-''
<peace> i understand espagnol
<Borg7-9> beach lol condeeee try #spelling
<Dani91> you is stupit
<peace> Dani91: will kicked
<Dani91> no no
<Dani91> stupidd
<Borg7-9> can i install kde lite on kubuntu
<Borg7-9> !kde-lite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-lite
<Borg7-9> !kde lite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde lite
<Borg7-9> :(
<Borg7-9> can i install kde lite on kubuntu??
<Slonkie> where does kubuntu normalle store applications?
<Slonkie> when installing trough the adept manager ?
<Borg7-9> home
<Borg7-9> ctrl+h
<Slonkie> nope
<mike_> how would i convert mp3 files into wave files?
<Borg7-9> mike_ add/remove just type convert
<mike_> and can i do it using the k3b program?
<mike_> where would i do that?
<Borg7-9> mike_ what are ya useing
<Borg7-9> 8.10
<mike_> using as far as what?
<mike_> i'm new to this system and still learning
<Borg7-9> mike_
<Borg7-9> what is the name of your kubuntu
<Borg7-9> or numbers
<Ezh> ы
<mike_> how would i find that?
<Borg7-9> dunno i am not a kde user
<Borg7-9> but
<Borg7-9> you can try go to sistem monitor
<Ezh> hi all... could anyone tell how to connect to the russian IRC kubuntu?
<mike_> i know its the lastest version
<Borg7-9> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Borg7-9> Ezh panimaes
<fabro> hey
<mike_> its 8 piont something
<Borg7-9> mike_ ok
<Borg7-9> how long have you use kubuntu
<mike_> less than a week
<Borg7-9> hmm
<Borg7-9> you know the K button right
<Borg7-9> :D
<mike_> yeah
<blahjake> open a command prompt (e.g konsole) and enter: lsb_release -a
<Borg7-9> so go to find setting
<Borg7-9> s
<mike_> 8.04.2
<fabro> I'll try like this: can anyone help me with 2 tings? 1: I'm only getting 2 options of the size of the screen (and they're big), 2: I can't play any mp3 or videos
<fabro> (i've got Kubuntu 8.10)
<tkmr> Fabro: Make sure you have drivers for your video card?
<mike_> had that problem last week fabro
<fabro> tkmr: how?
<Borg7-9> fabro hot to hardware drivers
<Borg7-9> :D
<Borg7-9> go*
<mike_> so anyone know how to convert mp3 to wav?
<doleyb> mike_: it can't be too hard!  do you like gui or cli?
<mike_> whats that?
<tkmr> gui = Graphical User Interface, CLI: Command Line Interface
<fabro> It says that it has "HDA NVidia (ALC888 Analog)"
<mike_> gui
<doleyb> mike_: well, for a Command Line Interface you can run mpg321 file.mp3 -w file.wav
<mike_> where would i run that?
<doleyb> mike_: you'd run that from konsole.
<tkmr> fabro: Did you go to Nvidia's website and download proprietary drivers, or did you activate proprietary drivers through Kubuntu?
<mike_> thatnks i'll try it
<fabro> only through the instalation
<doleyb> mike_: you may first need to sudo apt-get install mpg321
<tkmr> fabro: Do you know what video card you have?
<mike_> i did that and typed the line now what do i do?
<doleyb> mike_: Well what did you type, and what happened?
<fabro> i know it's on board and I know the code for the chipset
<fabro> (I'm looking for it in the webpage)
<mike_> it set up a program
<doleyb> mike_: Ok, so now run mpg321 file.mp3 -w file.wav
<mike_> i did the install command then typed the line you gave me
<mike_> it say no such file or directory when i do that
<tkmr> fabro: if you're able to find the correct drivers for Linux download and install them. If that doesn't work, try posting on the forums. As for your MP3/Video playback not working, make sure you have the correct codecs installed.
<fabro> It doesn't give me the option to look for a Linux driver, only gives me Win, does that mean that I'm fucked up?
<doleyb> mike_: well looks like you weren't in the right directory.  You can first "cd ~/Desktop" or whatever, or you can add that to the filename you provide.
<fabro> and how do I get the codecs?
<doleyb> mike_: Alternatively, you might like to sudo apt-get install soundkonverter
<tkmr> Fabro: unfortunately that means that there are no linux drivers for your video card from Nvidia. =(
<doleyb> !medibuntu|fabro
<ubottu> fabro: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fabro> ok, I'll have to try to get lucky or come across some money (to buy a new one), jej
<fabro> ok, I'll go through there, tanks
<dac_> Join ##ufo
<fabro> thanks*
<mauri_> ciao
<tkmr> Ok. Now I need help. haha. Erm my keyboard shortcut for Konsole in khotkeys isn't working.
<untiled> deos anyone know if there's a kde gobby's version or i have to install all of GTK libraries needed from it?
<kew> hi gays
<gmiernicki> kde 4.2 is nice :)
<racecar56> i run kubuntu 6.06.2 in vbox and the internet isn't working, internet card (emulated) is a pcnet III fast on host interface eth0... what is wrong? i notice eth0 dosent show up in the vm when io do ifconfig
<racecar56> ...anyone?
<ScorpKing> is 6.06 still supported?
<Pici> Yes.
<ScorpKing> oh yes that's LTS.
<racecar56> it will die this just :(
<racecar56> *june
<JontheEchidna> I think support runs out later this year though :(
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScorpKing> i have a 5.10 box and trying to install anything on there is a pain
<racecar56> LOOLOLOLKOLOLOLL
<Pici> Desktop support for 6.06 ends in June 2009, Server support continues to June 2011
<racecar56> THATS OLD
<Pici> racecar56: stop please.
<ScorpKing> racecar56: have a look in /etc/network/interfaces and see if eth0 is there
<racecar56> what do i launch to get the settings menu with root?
<racecar56> sudo something
<racecar56> auto eth0 is there
<racecar56> :>
<ScorpKing> racecar56: sudo su ?
<racecar56> i want to launch control panel as root in terminal, what to do?
<racecar56> sudo something
<ScorpKing> kcontrol
<racecar56> it looks a bit different but thx
<racecar56> lol@ kde 3.5.2
<racecar56> i have an ubuntu 4.10 virtual machine... beat that
<racecar56> lol
<heinkel_112> in k-mail, is there a classify-as-not-spam option anymore? I can't find it and the spam filter is eating some of my useful mail..
<gabriel9> hi
<racecar56> yay i fixed internet
<racecar56> :>
<gabriel9> sorry for my bad english, but i need help
<Hamra> hello, can anyone remind me of the syntax for passing a certain environment variable for a program i need to run?
<racecar56> set foobar=true lol
<gabriel9> i install 9.04 and i can't set up corect resolution
<gabriel9> in 8.10 worked fine when i edited my xorg.conf
<gabriel9> i have X1600xt
<Hamra> lol racecar, not that, i don't want to change the env variable globally, just for this specific program, and leave it as it is for the rest
<racecar56> kl
<racecar56> *k
<doleyb> Hamra: well using bash, VAR=value ./program
<racecar56> omgz i gots vbox additions compiling on 6.06.2 woowowoowowowwooot
<Hamra> thanks doleyb
<racecar56> :> its working
<racecar56> now i have to get kubuntu to resize resolution to vbox window
<racecar56> my resolution won't go any higher than 1024x768 (which i don't mind) in the same vm in vbox (kubuntu 6.06.2, yes its supported but not for long :o) i already installed vbox additions... what do i do? yes auto resize is on
<vince_> hi hall
<adrian_> witam
<martyw> i can't get my computer to recognize my sd card
<martyw> it's a laptop.  Running kubuntu.
<martyw> there are two card readers built into the laptop.  one is for storage expansion, the other is just a card reader.
<martyw> I put the card into the computer, and nothing happens.
<martyw> it doesn't show up as an available device that's been attached like my digicam, ipod, palm pilot, etc all do
<martyw> it doesn't pop up the obligatory "you have connected a device" message either
<martyw> http://pastebin.ca/1362596
<JamesCC> What is the name of the Widget for the virtual desktop siwtcher? I've somehow lost and don't see it in the list.
<brzi> Did anybody have xine problems after kubuntu upgrade. Kaffeine and amarok players are throwing some kind of 'missing xine' errors.
<p_quarles> JamesCC: pager
<JamesCC> p_quarles: thanks.
<brzi> If only someone could point me to some page that could explain to me why is xine engine broken after that upgrade
<JamesCC> brzi: yeh, klibido gives a similar error, but after I reinstalled it the msg went away. Think it is a dependency issue.
<brzi> is kibido also a player or?
<brzi> ok, i will try to reinstall the kaffeine
<brzi> thx for the hint
<JamesCC> brzi: no it is actually a usenet binary reader :-/
<martyw> I cant find adept.
<martyw> how to find it and install it?
<brzi> reinstall didn't help
<brzi> ??
<brzi> anybody: xine engine broken after kubuntu update??
<vollerthun>  tom
<martyw> Anyone?
<martyw> So?
<k0pp> what's the best tool to burn a torrented dvd in .avi format to a blank dvd-r?
<JamesCC> k0pp: K3b ?
<martyw> http://pastebin.ca/1362668
<k0pp> JamesCC, that encodes everything and such?  i'm wanting to watch it on my TV
<JamesCC> k0pp: No, just a writer.
<JamesCC> How do you force each desktop to have it's own Task Manager widget with only it's windows and not all desktops windows. I just have too many open windows to have them all in one.
<doleyb> JamesCC: right-click in that area and do Task Manager settings
<JamesCC> doleyb: Thank you!
<andypls1> guys how can i resize my partitions?
<JamesCC> qtparted
<JamesCC> andypls1: qtparted
<andypls1> i'm installing it
<andypls1> i get a critical error when i am reading it
<andypls1> basically
<andypls1> my partitions overlap
<andypls1> so i want to fix it
<andypls1> any idea how?
<JamesCC> doleyb: I guess in grid mode the task manager is a fixed image? I notice it shows the same windows in your current desktop in the task manager for all 4 desktops
<JamesCC> andypls1: Did you mount 1 on top of the other?
<andypls1> no i didn't do anything i am just trying to install a new OS and i figured out that gparted is reporting that error
<JamesCC> They overlap? This is what you know for sure or just you have a error?
<andypls1> it's givving an error message
<andypls1> Cannot have overlapping partitions.
<andypls1> that's what it says
<chris_> hi
<JamesCC> andypls1: sounds like you need to change the ending cylinder for which ever partition, if you don't mind data loss on that partition. If you do, back up the partition first? This is the only way I know how...sorry I can't help more :-/
<chris_> i'm trying to play a .bin file in vlc. it used to work, but now i cannot play any (even the ones that used to work). according to vlc, it is configured with --enable-cdio and --enablevcdx. how can i play .bin files again?
<sourcemaker> !info m4a
<ubottu> Package m4a does not exist in intrepid
<andypls1> JamesCC that's exactly what i want to do
<andypls1> but how?
<sourcemaker> !m4a
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JamesCC> andypls1: I thinks fdisk can do that.
<JamesCC> andypls1: or cfdisk.
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<martyw> dr_willis
<martyw> I cant seem to find kpilot
<martyw> do you see that package?
<JamesCC> andypls1: http://willnichols.me.uk/blog/?p=251
<javi> hi
<javi> has the plasma "could not find requested component" problem been solved?
<dr_willis> !find kpilot
<ubottu> File kpilot found in fvwm-crystal, kde-icons-crystalproject, kde-icons-kneu, kde-icons-mono, kde-l10n-de (and 71 others)
<JamesCC> andypls1: I have only edited partitions once for the purposes of boundaries, and that link I gave you is not the way I did it. No, I can't remember how I did it, thought it was fdisk though. It has been far too long.
<jordi_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jordi_> hi
<racecar56> hi
<jordi_> Lg L1750SQ drivers??
<jordi_> please help
<martyw> dr_willis: I cant seem to find it so I can install it!
<martyw> dr_willis: what should I do to install it?
<racecar56> i need help, it's a really weird glitch i have, i previously installed firefox 2.0.0.20 on dapper with ubuntuzilla but then i decided i'd like to use the ubuntu patched version (1.5.0.15blabhblah) instead, it seems no matter how many times i reinstall firefox i don't have an /usr/bin/firefox, and /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox is the 2.0.0.20! how do i get rid of 2.0.0.20?
<jordi_> i have ati 9600 and detect a analogue monitor and is LCD monitor...
<amgarchIn9> anybody here doing IPv6 behind a NAT?
<dr_willis> martyw:  no idea. I rarely use kde and have never used that  program. its possible it may not be in kde4
<sixofour> how do i make my clock use am/pm and not this..uh...european time?
<martyw> thanks anyway
<andypls1> guys how can i resize a partition?
<racecar56> andypls1 gparted
<racecar56> andypls1 gparted live
<andypls1> racecar56 i can't use that program
<racecar56> hmm y
<cassperghost> gparted liveCD
<andypls1> because i have overlapping partitions
<andypls1> and it doesn't work
<racecar56> >_>
<JamesCC> andypls1: http://willnichols.me.uk/blog/?p=251
<andypls1> i need another program
<racecar56> dang
<racecar56> sorry cant help
<JamesCC> andypls1: that link suggests editing your mbr in a hex editor.
<andypls1> JamesCC that's way to advance for me
<andypls1> what i want to do is very simple
<racecar56> i need help, it's a really weird glitch i have, i previously installed firefox 2.0.0.20 on dapper with ubuntuzilla but then i decided i'd like to use the ubuntu patched version (1.5.0.15blabhblah) instead, it seems no matter how many times i reinstall firefox i don't have an /usr/bin/firefox, and /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox is the 2.0.0.20! how do i get rid of 2.0.0.20?
<maraga> alguem online
<racecar56> nvm about before... new prob now
<maraga> #ueg
<racecar56> when i install firefox 1.5.0.15 with repos /usr/bin/firefox does not exist, i try purging + reinstalling, removing + reinstalling, reinstalling, and it dosent work
<antoranz> firefox-bin?
<racecar56> package dosent exist
<BigMike2448> Hi, I've just put kubuntu on a new computer, and I'm having trouble getting networking to work.
<BigMike2448> The ethernet card is a reltek8101E that should use the r8169 module
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: What kind of networking?
<sixofour> how do i make my clock use am/pm and not this..uh...european time?
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: ADSL? DHCP?
<BigMike2448> I loaded the module and connected everything, but dhclient is telling me that no DHCPOFFERS are recieved.
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: DHCP
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: you use networkmanager?
<Lyrra> Hey guys, I have a question. Does anyone know if theres a KDE equivilant of gnome-ppp?
<BigMike2448> I tried at first, but it didn't connect, either.
<pseudoruprecht> Lyrra: yep, kppp
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: did you remove the entries networkmanager created from /etc/network/interfaces?
<Lyrra> thanks a bunch
<BigMike2448> I've just noticed that after loading the r8169 module, I have both an eth0 and a eth0:avahi entry in ifconfig
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht:  I'll check that
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: you have to use eth0
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: /etc/network/interfaces only has lo
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: That's what I've been trying, but no luck :/
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: what did you try? ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0?
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: Yes -- no luck
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: was eth0 up and - perhaps - still grabbed by networkmanager?
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: Possibly -- I'm still new to kubuntu from gentoo, so I'm not sure how to check if network manager is locking anything.
<BigMike2448> how can I find out?
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: enter the correct info for DHCP in /etc/network/interfaces as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<BigMike2448> Ok -- will do :)
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: this should "steal" the interface from networkmanager
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: but I wonder why you have to manually load the module? did you recompile the kernel?
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: usually it should be autoloaded
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: on boot, i mean
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: Thats what I thought, too. This is a brand new install, maybe a quick reboot will fill it out for me ;)
<lutiusveratius> !hidden files
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden files
<lutiusveratius> Hey,I want to see hiden files in home directory...CTRL+H is not working...any idea?
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: did you use the Desktop LiveCD for install? If your network uses DHCP, it should already have been detected then.
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: in the Live environment
<lutiusveratius> Hey,I want to see hiden files in home directory...CTRL+H is not working...any idea?
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: Nope -- I just selected install from the boot menu
<lutiusveratius> BluesKaj , here maybe?
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: i see. still, after the first boot into the freshly installed system, eth0 should have been there
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: Reboot didn't do it. I'm populating it manually now.
<lutiusveratius> pseudoruprecht : do you maybe know how can I see hidden files in Doplhin File Manager?
<BigMike2448> pseudoruprecht: to answer your question earlier (I just saw it ;) ), this is with the stock kernel.
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: OK. It's a wireless card, isn't it?
<gee> <lutiusveratius>: try alt +
<lutiusveratius> gee : alt + is not working too
<gee> <lutiusveratius>: try alt +. sorry
<BigMike2448> This is just the regular wired ethernet. It is working now with the correct entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<lutiusveratius> gee : thanks,it worked
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: great!
<BigMike2448> :) Thanks for the help! Wireless is next, but hopefully won't be as much of a pain.
<doleyb> Normally wired is a lot easier though :( be scared
<pseudoruprecht> BigMike2448: with networkmanager it should be easy - IF your card is supported ;)
<jcmyers> hey does anyone know what to do when you get this error in adept:
<jcmyers> APT Error. Context:
<jcmyers>     Package download failed,
<jcmyers>     Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.,
<jcmyers> i'm trying to install pidgin but it won'tlet me install anything
<joshjtl> hi, whats the sys tray update app called?
<jcmyers> beatsme, i don't think there's anyone here that can help either of us...
<joshjtl> whats your issue
<jcmyers> i've gon an error in adept
<jcmyers> got*
<jcmyers> it says i have held broken packages
<joshjtl> ah yes
<jcmyers> won't fix it in synaptic either
<joshjtl> try this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<joshjtl> then
<joshjtl> sudo apt-get install -f
<joshjtl> if you haven't already
<jcmyers> ok
<joshjtl> oh from terminal of course
<jcmyers> that didn't do anything at all
<joshjtl> neither?
<jcmyers> nope
<joshjtl> nothing returned?
<jcmyers> something returned from the 2md command
<joshjtl> what
<jcmyers> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<jcmyers> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<joshjtl> oh you need to close whatever synaptic or gui adept you have open first
<jcmyers> that's from the 2nd
<joshjtl> then run those other two commands with "sudo" in front so:
<jcmyers> all i have open is firefox, terminal, and konversation
<joshjtl> sudo try this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<joshjtl> sudo apt-get install -f
<joshjtl> ok well try those again with sudo in front
<joshjtl> tell me what happens
<jcmyers> ok it gave me something this time
<jcmyers> told me to get rid of some packages
<jcmyers> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<jcmyers>   libpurple-bin pidgin-data libgadu3 libhesiod0 libpulse-browse0 libsilc-1.1-2
<jcmyers>   libzephyr3 libsndfile1 pulseaudio-utils
<jcmyers> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<joshjtl> do it
<joshjtl> with sudo in front of that line of course
<joshjtl> jcmyers: and?
<jcmyers> it's done
<jcmyers> just a sec
<jcmyers> alright it's working
<jcmyers> thanks, man!
<joshjtl> cool np
<joshjtl> bytw
<joshjtl> try checking https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<joshjtl> in the future
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> anyone having problems on hardy with today's updates?
<jcmyers> ok
<alumno0> Hallo, Can any tell me how to configure dolphin in spanish in kubuntu 8.04? Thanks
<cassperghost> hello can I upgard kubuntu 6.10 to 8.10 ?
<joshjtl> cassperghost: that is a huge upgrade, i would download a new iso
<joshjtl> alumno0: I imagine you go to "system settings" then to "reginal & language"
<joshjtl> rgional
<joshjtl> damn
<joshjtl> regional i mean
<cassperghost> joshlist I have only one partition, and I would not erase data!
<cassperghost> joshjtl: I have only one partition, and I would not erase data!
<alumno0> Sorry... Yes I did that, but nothing happened. Most applications are ok, but not dolphin
<tuxi_tx_> cassperghost: what filesystem are you using?
<cassperghost> ext3
<Laeborg> anyway to install .NET 2.0 ?
<cassperghost> tuxi_tx: can i upgard to kubuntu 7.x ?
<tuxi_tx> you can try a step-by-step upgrade, but you really need to bite the bullet and put your /home and other data on a separate partition
<tuxi_tx> step-by-step -- 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04 to 8.10
 * pteague cries that kdiff3 isn't in intrepid
<cassperghost> tuxi_tx : how can I do it?
<tuxi_tx> let me think, cassperghost
<cassperghost> tuxi_tx : ok, Thanks
<tuxi_tx> cassperghost: stab in the dark -- back up your data first, burn the old isos, make the CD the only repository available and try updating that way (disconnect from the internet)
<tuxi_tx> since you have your data backed up, get the 8.10 CD and reformat with a second partition ;-)
<cassperghost> tuxi_tx : good idea thank you very much, I will try it
<tuxi_tx> best of luck
<pgreptom> Hello.  Just today i apt-get upgrade'd.. and now kdebase-workspace-bin won't install.  It says  kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.2.1a-0ubuntu1~intrepid3) but 4:4.2.1a-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 is to be installed... google only returns 2 results, but no fix.  Any idea?  Plasma won't even run :/
 * wallshot is liking jaunty alpha 6
<Mr_Grieves||> Is there a howto for getting fglrx working in 8.10?
<Mr_Grieves||> Or are we still waiting for ATI to catch up with xorg?
<Ace2017_-> fglrx doesn't work?
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: I dunno -- I'm googling around, and all that shows up are old posts about how fglrx doesn't work with the xorg shipped with 8.10
<Mr_Grieves||> I haven't used fglrx in years, so I'm a bit behind on where it's at :)
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: usually you install the fglrx stuff and the fglrx source, then sudo m-a a-i fglrx
<iwantfool> hey
<iwantfool> i am trying to install flash player
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: m-a a-i?
<iwantfool> and i downloaded it, but when it prompts me to enter the installation path of mozilla, it doesn't accept /usr/lib/mozilla
<iwantfool> what's the problem?
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: module assistant
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: why not use the repos?
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<iwantfool> what is the repos?
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: Ah -- thanks :) One more quick question, how can I find out which package provides the ath5k module? Google isn't my friend today...
<iwantfool> sorry i am very new to ubuntu what is the command to isntall  adobe-flashplugin?
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: apt-file search ath5k.ko, apt-file lets you find what packages contain what before installing them, very useful when you get errors saying some file or other wasn't found
<Mr_Grieves||> Just what I was looking for -- thanks :)
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: alt+f2 > type in the program you want to run, to get a command line run konsole
<iwantfool> i am running "apt-get install  adobe-flashplugin"
<iwantfool> under ubuntu
<iwantfool> (not kubuntu)
<Ace2017_-> ,,,
<Ace2017_-> shouldn't you be in #ubuntu?
<iwantfool> E: Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin
<iwantfool> why am i getting that error?
<iwantfool> because people here are more friendly
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: what version of ubuntu? it says to enable 3rd party repos
<iwantfool> 8.10
<iwantfool> what should i do?
<iwantfool> :(((
<leonids> iwantfool: try searching for flashplugin-nonfree
<iwantfool> ok it's installing that
<leonids> iwantfool: that is the package name for the adobe flash plugin
<iwantfool> ok is it going to be up to date?
<leonids> after it finishes installing, just close your browser, reopen your broswer, and you should have flash installed
<Ace2017_-> you'll want to update the whole system
<Ace2017_-> install synaptic
<iwantfool> guys i don't understand what you mean
<iwantfool> i installed it with apt-get install
<iwantfool> what is install synaptic?
<leonids> iwantfool: that is all you need to do
<Ace2017_-> apt-get install synaptic
<iwantfool> my question is if that version is the newst one?
<Ace2017_-> then run synaptic from alt+f2, hit reload then install the updates
<leonids> iwantfool: enter this command into the terminal    dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree
<leonids> (that is a lowercase "L")
<Ace2017_-> well if you had synaptic you could search for flash, then pick it in a list and see what version it is
<leonids> dpkg -l will let you know what the version number is
<leonids> nixternal: kde doesn't suck
<nixternal> huh?
<Ace2017_-> leonids: is there a better command for that? one in which you don't have to install the package before getting info
<leonids> nixternal: i just thought i would let you know that kde 4.2.1 is pretty cool.
<iwantfool> guyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyys
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: yes?
<nixternal> oh, I didn't even recognize you dude :p
<iwantfool> ok i got youtube to work :) the problem is that when i go to add/remove programs and search for "flash" it doesn't show me that package
<iwantfool> like adept manager used to do under kubuntu
<iwantfool> how am i supposed to get synaptic to work?
<Ace2017_-> alt+f2, type synaptic then run it
<iwantfool> ok thx :)
<iwantfool> that work
<iwantfool> so when it's green it means it's installed
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: right click on them, and yes green=installed
<iwantfool> ok perferct :)
<iwantfool> now i have another problem
<iwantfool> i am trying to install my nvidia drivers
<iwantfool> and i have to run their program without the X running
<iwantfool> now i need to edit /etc/inittab
<iwantfool> but that file doesn't exist in my ubuntu
<dr_willis> nvidia has X and non-X tools to configure their stuff
<Ace2017_-> there are other ways to install nvidia drivers
<iwantfool> and google didn't really help me
<iwantfool> how?
<dr_willis> ubuntu dosetn use inittab  :)
<iwantfool> so what should i do?
<dr_willis> at least not the way most other disrtos do
<dr_willis> what are you trying to do exactly?
<iwantfool> btw now i am using peguin but i will soon install konversation cause it was better
<iwantfool> dr_willis install my nvidia drivers
<dr_willis> iwantfool:  install them how? using repo? or envyng or the nvidia.com whatever.run ?
<dr_willis> and you HAVE tried the repo?
<iwantfool> i downloaded the drivers
<iwantfool> from their site
<iwantfool> but to install them
<iwantfool> i need the X to not be running
<iwantfool> so that's my problem
<iwantfool> how to kill it and work from the console
<dr_willis> YOU have tried the nvidia drivers in the repos first?
<iwantfool> no
<Ace2017_-> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-kernel-source
<dr_willis> then Do so.. the nvidia.com ones are the LAST ones to try
<dr_willis> !nvidia | iwantfool
<ubottu> iwantfool: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iwantfool> ok
<dr_willis> windows training kicking in i knopw.. :)
<iwantfool> hm.. not really
<dr_willis> 'go to site.. get stuff, overlook the way the disrto makers made it easier'
<iwantfool> i have been using kubuntu but i broke it so now i am using ubuntu
<iwantfool> but i stiill suck
<Ace2017_-> gnome really lacks functionality
<dr_willis> the hardware-driver tool in the menus/panel should have poped up and asked abouyt the drivers also
<iwantfool> i just thought drivers isn't something to get from adept manager/synaptic
<dr_willis> iwantfool:  thers tons of drivers in the repos. :)
<Motorious> hey folks, I had a quick question to all of the Kubuntu users out there.  I am currently dual booting ubuntu with gnome, have no issues, but have always liked the look of the  KDE interface.  I have previously used KDE versions of opensuse and found KDE 4 to be too unstable for my taste.  I also prefer the Ubuntu distrobution.  Question is, how stable is KDE 4.2.x, and how well is it...
<Motorious> ...integrated with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> kde4.2 works 'ok' :)
<dr_willis> your mileage may varry dependin on the system
<iwantfool> E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<iwantfool> Ace your command...
<dr_willis> iwantfool:  update, upgrade,m and try again.
<iwantfool> let me try synaptic
<iwantfool> what?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade,  then try it again
<dr_willis> thats a #1 thig to do :)
<iwantfool> ok
<dr_willis> also depending onyour card.. will dictate What nvidia-XXXXX package you want
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: i think dr_willis's way is better
<iwantfool> why am i running those commands?
<dr_willis> iwantfool:  to update your pakage maanger cache and system
<dr_willis> otherwise things are out of sync
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dr_willis> the gui package manager tool will proberly auto-do it :)
<iwantfool> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-kernel-source now?
<Ace2017_-> no
<dr_willis> !find jockey
<Motorious> dr_willis: thanks for the answer...just a basic Pentium 4 2.8 ghz, 1.5 gigs ram, 2 HDD's 1 Sata in RAID, Nvidia 7800 GS agp...
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> or just run 'kdesudo jockey-kde' to let the gui tool get the drivers
<iwantfool> i don't have kde
<Ace2017_-> dr_willis: iwantfool is using gnome
<dr_willis> iwantfool:  then use the other one.
<dr_willis> note teh -gtk at the end. :)
<Motorious> I found KDE 4, plasma (plasmoid??...in any case the desktop widget program) crashed constantly, does it still happen?
<Ace2017_-> no
<dr_willis> Motorious:  Kde4 is a work in progress.. it crashes.. if you want a totally stable desktop avoide it.
<dr_willis> Motorious:  its improveing every month...
<Motorious> kk, thanks for the info:)
<dr_willis> 'linux - Your Os Your Way' :)
#kubuntu 2009-03-17
<Mr_Grieves||> Hmm, I ran sudo m-a a-i fglrx and it fails immediately with an empty build log.
<Ace2017_-> it depends a lot on drivers though
<Ace2017_-> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<iwantfool> guys every time i run alt+f2 and then synaptic it tells me that it doesn't run in administrative mode
<iwantfool> what should i do?
<Ace2017_-> gksu synaptic
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: use kdesudo synaptic
<Ace2017_-> ActionParsnip: he is using gnome
<Ace2017_-> hang on
<iwantfool> so alt+f2 is not for admin
<Ace2017_-> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: i guessed kde as this is #kubuntu
<Ace2017_-> alt+f2 is for running programs, whatever programs they may be
<iwantfool> but not in admin mode
<dr_willis> run it from the menus.. and i think it asks for the password first
<Ace2017_-> ActionParsnip: yea, just thought you might like to know
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: cool, ty
<dr_willis> or use alt-f2 gksudo whatever
<iwantfool> and why did you say gnome lacks functionality?
<Ace2017_-> menus are so slow, you have to click like 3 times to get to stuff
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: add gksudo to the start of any app you want to run with admin access
<iwantfool> btw apt-get upgade is still running
<dr_willis> !sudo | iwantfool
<ubottu> iwantfool: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<iwantfool> ok
<dr_willis> iwantfool:  you dont want to run more then 1 package manager tool.command at a time
<iwantfool> you mean sudo not gksudo
<dr_willis> iwantfool:  if you have never updated/upgraded that new install.. then it may take some time.
<Ace2017_-> you might want to treat this install as a breakable one, backup everything
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: no i mean gksudo
<dr_willis> I mean !sudo as in a bot command. :)
<iwantfool> Ace2017_ gnome is more resource efficient
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: sudo is for cli apps ONLY, gksudo is for graphical apps
<dr_willis> sudo can some times work for gui apps. :) but its best to not use it for them
<iwantfool> ah ok
<dr_willis> !info sux
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: sudo for gui apps doesnt set up the environment correctly for grahical apps
<iwantfool> i've never read that for kde applications
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: its standard in all *buntus and distros using sudo
<Ace2017_-> dr_willis: whats the difference between sux and kdesu? sux newer, also better?
<dr_willis> sux newer? the exact opposite..
<dr_willis> sux has been around since befor kde i belive.. :)
<iwantfool> anyway i am waiting the upgrade to finish and then install the graphic card drivers from system->administration->hardware drivers
<dr_willis> sux is not a gui interface. its a alternative to doing sudo -s, and fighting with the X credentials.
<dr_willis> so you proberly dont need sux. :) but im used to useing it from years of ussage
<dr_willis> But what if you were not using KDE or Gnome,   so had neitehr kdesudo or gksudo?
<dr_willis> :)
<iwantfool> guys i heard it's not good to use both apt-get and synaptic
<iwantfool> is it true?
<dr_willis> iwantfool:  they are both front ends to the same stuff..
<Ace2017_-> yes
<dr_willis> so it dosent matter.  it pays to learn apt-get
<iwantfool> so yes or no...
<Ace2017_-> learn to use aptitude aptitude
<Ace2017_-> aptitude
<iwantfool> okdude ;)
<dr_willis> from what i gather now a days aptitude these days is not as needed as it once was.. and i HAVE had aptitude do some weird things
<dr_willis> so i never use it
<dr_willis> it once removed 300 packages..  then reinstalled them...
<dr_willis> never did figure out why
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: you caan use any you like, just not at the same time as only one app can access the packages at one time
<GWild> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Ace2017_-> dr_willis: yea it likes to remove unrequired pacakges
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: That's the site I've been trying to use to get fglrx running, but it doesn't have instructions for 8.10 and the ones for 8.04 aren't working :/
<dr_willis> but these were required.. heh..
<Mr_Grieves||> I've installed all the apt packages for fglrx, but module assistant isn't building it. Any ideas what I could still be missing?
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: first sudo m-a update, then m-a a-i fglrx
<Mr_Grieves||> Ok.
<Mr_Grieves||> "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed!" No luck -- and the log is empty
<Ace2017_-> doesn't say why? do you have kernel headers installed?
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Grieves||: kernel headers maybe
<Mr_Grieves||> Heh that's probably it. I'm used to Gentoo, where if you don't have the headers, you don't have a kernel ;)
<iwantfool> ok guys i think it got installed i need to restart
<Mr_Grieves||> Is there a reason that the headers wouldn't be pulled in with the fglrx stuff?
<iwantfool> how will i really know that my drivers got installed?
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Grieves||: ubuntu is binary based so having only the binary is acceptable
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: what did you install?
<iwantfool> drivers of video card
<iwantfool> nvidia geforce
<Ace2017_-> how?
<Ace2017_-> reboot and run glxgears
<iwantfool> from system->administration->hardware drivers
<Mr_Grieves||> ActionParsnip: But if the headers are needed to set up fglrx...? :)
<iwantfool> and it found automatically that i needed them
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Grieves||: if the compile is failing then yes
<iwantfool> so what happens when you run them? i can run them now...
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: glxgears is a poor 3d tester
<ActionParsnip> iwantfool: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Mr_Grieves||> Hrm, the headers have been installed all along :/
<moreno> IMPORTANT: A SPACECRAFT UNUTILIZED A MISSIL WHITH LAZER
<Ace2017_-> moreno: ???
<ActionParsnip> !caps | moreno
<ubottu> moreno: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<iwantfool> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<iwantfool> n
<moreno> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIYpdBJxxdI
<Ace2017_-> moreno: #ubuntu-offtopic
<iwantfool> ok i'll just restart
<moreno> fodase
<iwantfool> c u....
<Ace2017_-> bue
<Ace2017_-> bye
<ActionParsnip> he need to: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<Mr_Grieves||> Hrm it's not the headers -- any other ideas why module-assistant won't build fglrx?
<Ace2017_-> ActionParsnip: nope
<Ace2017_-> ActionParsnip: ubuntu so he used the auto installer thing
<ActionParsnip> if he's using intrepid, yep
<ActionParsnip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-177
<ActionParsnip> search that page for 8600
<Ace2017_-> 177 is way old
<ActionParsnip> its not a case of old, its what works
<ActionParsnip> he coiuld try the 180
<moreno> Ace2017_-, kiko
<GWild> fwiw - I had issues w/ 177 and 180 cleared them up...
<GWild> with a 6200
<ActionParsnip> GWild: my 6250 works awesome with 177
<Ace2017_-> well when you update to 180 you'll realise what you are missing
<ActionParsnip> 6150 sorry
<ActionParsnip> i tried the 180, it was horrible
<Ace2017_-> 180.29?
<Ace2017_-> 180.35 is broken
<ActionParsnip> games ran not nearly as well as they did with the 177
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: how can I get 180.29 is .35 is out and will suprceed it?
<GWild> ActionParsnip: Ya, could be a function of the other system hw.  177 gave me really bad 'vid lines'
<rodrigo> alguien habla español
<GWild> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ace2017_-> ActionParsnip: google
<ActionParsnip> well what i have aint broken, so im not gonna fix it
<GWild> same here
<Ace2017_-> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=1927376
 * Mr_Grieves|| misses nvidia
 * Ace2017_- also misses nvidia
<Ace2017_-> i run fglrx now, used to use the onboard nvidia, about the same performance
<ActionParsnip> Ace2017_-: why are there 3 run files for 1 driver?
<Ace2017_-> but i don't play games only run kde4
<Mr_Grieves||> I never had this much trouble installing their drivers, though. I have the headers, everything with fglrx in the name, and module-assistant is still failing.
<Mr_Grieves||> And the lack of info in the log is probably the most frustrating bit.
<Ace2017_-> ActionParsnip: get the 0.run i did find the difference but can't remember what it was but i do remember that i only needed 0.run
<k0pp> configure: error: The important program dcopidl was not found!  Please check whether you installed KDE correctly
<k0pp> it is.
<k0pp> i'm trying to install PerlQt Designer
<k0pp> anyone  know where ican find 'dcopidl'?
<k0pp> i cant find it anywhere,
<Ace2017_-> k0pp: kdelibs4-dev
<k0pp> aahh thank you.
<ActionParsnip> i'll give it a whack, i need a project
<ActionParsnip> brb
<iwantfool> hello guys
<iwantfool> so how do i check that the drivers of my video card are correctly installed?
<Ace2017_-> glxinfo
<Ace2017_-> and glxgears
<GWild> is 1000+ fps good?
<k0pp> GWild, i believe so.
<GWild> k0pp: k, thx
<iwantfool> Ace that is not helping
<iwantfool> come one...
<Ace2017_-> iwantfool: run glxinfo in the command line
<Ace2017_-> you're looking for:  server glx vendor string: NVIDIA
<Ace2017_-> also direct rendering: Yes
<iwantfool> nvidia-settings
<iwantfool> it's installed :)
<iwantfool> that#s their interface to work with your card :)
<Ace2017_-> run glxgears
<iwantfool> it runs
<iwantfool> but it runed even before the nvidia
<iwantfool> so forget about that stupid program
<dr_willis> :) its a speed test to see if the nvidia drivers are working
<dr_willis> but glxinfo is a better tool for that.
<Ace2017_-> has anyone run glxgears overnight?
<Ace2017_-> dr_willis: is glxgears on nvidia and ati comparable?
<dr_willis> glxgears shoudl work with both
<dr_willis> ati has their own variant fglrx_gears i think
<iwantfool> guys thank you very much :)
<iwantfool> i owe you
<dr_willis> its just shows fps..  not much of a test. :)
<iwantfool> if you want anything just tell me
<Ace2017_-> but can you compare fps vales on nvidia and ati?
<dr_willis> glxgears is not a good benchmark
<dr_willis> its just a test.. was it higher now then befor.. if you get a 5 befor and a 500000000000 now.. :)
<keres> is this cpu 64 bit compatible? http://pastebin.com/m5375b04f
 * Ace2017_- wonders if there is a good benchmark
<dr_willis> Quake3 :) is da benchmak!
<dr_willis> :)
<keres> quake 3 ftw!!!!
<Ace2017_-> keres: don't think so
<keres> Ace2017_-: so it isn't ?
<dr_willis> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
<dr_willis> you could of just pasted that.. :)
<dr_willis> I dont think so either
<monkey2> hi
<Ace2017_-> well the P4-600 series was 64bit
<dr_willis> http://msmvps.com/blogs/xperts64/archive/2006/01/19/81462.aspx     Is my processor x64 Capable?
<dr_willis> First, the easy ones. All Pentium D processors (800 series) are x64 capable, as well as being dual core. All mobile Intel processors, including the new Core Duo processors, are not x64 capable.
<dr_willis> I wonder if that ATOM is 64bit.. (i dont think it is)
<Mr_Grieves||> Still no luck with fglrx :(
<Ace2017_-> build-essentials?
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: it installed. Is there a way to install it without needing to run m-a?
<Mr_Grieves||> *it is installed
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: run m-a on its own, it'll give a console based gui
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: update, prepare, then install fglrx
<Mr_Grieves||> oK.
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: Still fails -- nothing in the log.
<Mr_Grieves||> I can modprobe fglrx, but but I get: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.27-13-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<Mr_Grieves||> So it should be installed already?
<Ace2017_-> ls /lib/modules/2.6.27-13-generic/updates/dkms/
<Ace2017_-> that'll tell you
<Ace2017_-> oh
<Mr_Grieves||> only fglrx.ko is there.
<Ace2017_-> its compiled already, thats why its not recompiling it
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: maybe force the install so it gets recompiled
<Ace2017_-> m-a a-i fglrx -f
<Mr_Grieves||> Ok.
<dr_willis> sounds wierd.
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: then check dmesg for the error
<Mr_Grieves||> It builds it, installs it, then an ncurses dialog pops up with the error "Build of the package fglrx-kernel-source failed!"
<Ace2017_-> whats the error?
<Mr_Grieves||> it presents an option to view the log, which only contains the name of the log file and the time.
<Mr_Grieves||> There isn't one that I can see.
<Mr_Grieves||> Here's the entire log file: Build log starting, file: /var/cache/modass/fglrx-kernel-source.buildlog.2.6.27-13-generic.1237251719
<Mr_Grieves||> Date: Mon, 16 Mar 2009 20:01:59 -0500
<Mr_Grieves||> That's it.
<Mr_Grieves||> The module is installed again to the same location, and modprobing gives the same error about memory.
<Ace2017_-> what memory error?
<Mr_Grieves||>  FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.27-13-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<Ace2017_-> do you have drm or radeon loaded? you'll have to rmmod those before fglrx will load
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: They're not in my lsmod
<Mr_Grieves||> aticonfig says "Uninitialised file found, configuring.", then segfaults.
<Ace2017_-> when you modprobe it you get something in dmesg right? what is it?
<Mr_Grieves||> dmesg: http://pastebin.ca/1362892
<Ace2017_-> is this a custom kernel?
<Ace2017_-> wait i see, its not
<Mr_Grieves||> Nope -- 2.6.23-11-generic
<Mr_Grieves||> er, 13 now -- recently upgraded :)
<Mr_Grieves||> dang, I can't type today -- 2.6.27-13-generic
<Ace2017_-> google mentions the drm module a lot
<Ace2017_-> maybe you should remove the fglrx kernel from the repo and get m-a to build you one
<Mr_Grieves||> Ok, I'll give that a go.
<Mr_Grieves||> Hrm, now it's telling me to add the contrib and non-free repos to sources.list
<Ace2017_-> do it
<Mr_Grieves||> All of them are uncommented -- I'll google for some more...
<Mr_Grieves||> WTF. Now it's going. I didn't change sources.list....
<Ace2017_-> did it update the sources list for you?
<Mr_Grieves||> ...and failed. Still with an empty error log.
<Mr_Grieves||> Possibly.
<Ace2017_-> module asssistant is supposed to download the deps
<Mr_Grieves||> A new error just popped up this time: "find: `/usr/src/modules/fglrx*': No such file or directory"
<Ace2017_-> you can't modprobe it
<Ace2017_-> its uninstalled
<Ace2017_-> you have to install it
<Mr_Grieves||> It actually finds it now when I modprobe, it just can allocate memory?
<Ace2017_-> what? but it was uninstalled
<Ace2017_-> rmmod it
<Mr_Grieves||> It's not loaded.
<Mr_Grieves||> I think the m-a is building it and installing it, then barfing on some post-install stuff maybe?
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: do you have restricted modules installed?
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: yes
<Ace2017_-> remove it and try m-a one more time
<Mr_Grieves||> Ace2017_-: hmm, it wants to remove my kernel when I do that
<Ace2017_-> oh
<Mr_Grieves||> :)
<Mr_Grieves||> I did clean out some older versions -- maybe that will help.
<Mr_Grieves||> Nope.
<Ace2017_-> you can't remove linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`?
<Mr_Grieves||> linux-generic is on the list of packages to be removed when I do that
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: linux-generic is a dummy package, dpkg -l linux-generic will show that
<Ace2017_-> its a metapacakge
<Mr_Grieves||> ah ok.
<Ace2017_-> linux-image-generic is the one you don't want removed
<Mr_Grieves||> Ok. I think I installed that to get the module for my wireless card (ath5k). Can I use m-a to install that, too?
<Ace2017_-> not sure
<tkmr> Everytime I boot, Kubuntu tells me that my sound card has been removed, but it hasn't. What could be causing this? (Running Kubuntu 8.10/KDE4.2
<davidjheinrich_> hello
<Mr_Grieves||> m-a is sending me in circles: http://pastebin.ca/1362923
<tkmr> Then when I re-install the drivers it works just fine.
<Mr_Grieves||> Ack, that was a bit long of a paste -- starting at about line 160 and down gives a good idea of what's going on.
<Ace2017_-> Mr_Grieves||: what if you use the m-a console gui, and do the update, prepare and then select what you need and install?
<Mr_Grieves||> I've tried that with no luck earlier. I'm gonna take a break for a while, and try to recover some brain. Thanks for the ideas, Ace2017_- :)
<Ace2017_-> ok, i'm off to bed, bye and good luck
<Mr_Grieves||> Thanks :)
<davidjheinrich_> good evening
<davidjheinrich_> can anyone help me with a CRT / resolutio flickering problem in KDE?
<Ketrel> My sound is really low but everything in the mixer is on max, is there any where else I could increase it?
<MadEchidna> Does anyone know why I get no sound from firefox on my fresh install of kubuntu? I haven't even changed any settings
<MadEchidna> I've googled my ass off and I find nothing
<Ketrel> MadEchidna: does other things give sound?
<carpii> what sort of sound does firefox normally make?  o_O ?
<MadEchidna> Ketrel: yes
<MadEchidna> I just played some music in Amarok with no issues
<MadEchidna> but when I watch youtube videos I can't hear anything
<carpii> ok so its flash thats at faulot, not firefox
<carpii> try
<carpii> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<MadEchidna> Package libflashsupport is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MadEchidna> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MadEchidna> is only available from another source
<MadEchidna> E: Package libflashsupport has no installation candidate
<carpii> hrm
<carpii> upgrade to flash 10 maybe?
<MadEchidna> it's a fresh install of 9.04
<MadEchidna> it has flash 10 by default
<carpii> oh ok
<carpii> i know nothing of 9.04, sorry
<MadEchidna> what are you using?
<carpii> 8.10
<carpii> uh 8.04 i mean
<MadEchidna> oh I meant 8.10 excuse me
<MadEchidna> why are you using 8.04?
<carpii> i upgraded to 8.10, but it removes kde 3.5 and installs kde 4.x
<carpii> and i hate kde 4.x
<carpii> so i rolled back
<joshjtl> hey what office / word processor etc. app do you guys use? openoffice everyone?
<alan_> i have never used IRC before, can anyone steer me to rooms?
<jcmoney> hi i had a usb hard drive that i was using (ntfs file system) and now it wont mount, when i fdisk -l it shows up with /dev/sdb with no volumes listed   any thoughts?
<demi> why everytme i reboot or log back into kde 4.2 my resolution is very high, and it wont switch to my 1280x960 until i open the desktop resolution screen, it auto switchs to what I chose?
<demi> Does anyone know why X doesnt want to refresh to my chosen resolution each time i restart?
<demi> Sucks having to open the resolution screen each time, to get into my chosen res.
<cthompson__> how do install a deb package using terminal?
<cthompson__> nm its dpkg -i 'package name'
<beardbar> anyone using medibuntu skype installs on kubuntu? I can install fine but chat does not work, always with the message cannot be delivered
<commander_> how can i make my bottom panel be on top of the screen?
<__mikem> I would like to give kde4.2 a spin. Whats the name of the package to install it?
<goofey> commander_: kde 3.5 or 4?
<__mikem> anybody?
<commander_> kde 4..the one with the white spots in the background
<commander_> i don't know if it's 4.2
<goofey> commander_: one sec - booting kde 4.2 in vm
<__mikem> goofey, how do I install kde 4.2? I don't know the name of the package
<goofey> __mikem: if somneone knows the answer to your question - they will answer you - please don't ask folks at random
<__mikem> goofey, well I figured since you were booting into 4.2 to help commander_ you must have installed it, and therefore know how to install it
<goofey> commander_: ok, if you click the half-moon the the right of the panel, a window slides open that allows you to resize - you can drag this window to the top (at least in 4.2 you can)
<goofey> __mikem: you guessed wrong - this is an alpha install of jaunty - come with 4.2 already
<__mikem> goofey, sorry :(
<goofey> __mikem: which verson of kubuntu (or ubuntu) do you have?
<commander_> ok thanks
<__mikem> goofey, intrepid
<goofey> commander_: np
<__mikem> goofey, nevermind, I found a site that helped http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-install-kde-42/
<__mikem> thanks
<goofey> __mikem: I liked this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-42-stable-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<doleyb> beardbar: i use skype, it works.
<goofey> __mikem: enjoy - 4.2 seems pretty nice - FWIW, 4.2 will come with jaunty in 6 weeks or so
<__mikem> hopefully it will be more stable than kde4.1
<__mikem> goofey, the repository and package is different in your link
<__mikem> the site I linked to asked me to add a ppa repository and install something called kde-nightly
<goofey> __mikem: kde nightly isn't stable  (I think) - it's nightly builds - no gaurentee of stability
<__mikem> goofey, its a good thing it wasn't done downloading
<goofey> __mikem: :)
<__mikem> thanks
<goofey> __mikem: anytime
<__mikem> the thing gave me a strange error about unmet dependencies
<__mikem> http://pastebin.com/d6d20ced1
<__mikem> goofey, any ideas ^
<goofey> __mikem: I've not seen that before - sorry, i have no idea
<goofey> __mikem: stick aorund, someone will know
<__mikem> okay
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: Kubuntu-desktop is a meta package for kubuntu which has the dependancies to all the packages which are part of the official Kubuntu release
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, okay, so does that mean I should go back to installing from kde-nightly package?
<Slartibartfast> If you install kde 4.2, which is not part of the official 8.10 release ... you will get unmet dependancies when you wawnt to install kubuntu-desktop
<Slartibartfast> just don't install the package kubuntu-desktop, and you should be ok
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, well, if I just want the bare bones KDE4.2, what package should I install?
<Slartibartfast> Not sure, but if you have checked the backports/ unsupported updates option in Adept > Sources ... then your KDE will just update to KDE 4.2 ...
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, I am on gnome right now, I just want to try out kde4.2. Havn't used kde since 3.4
<astrobear> so.. what i don't get.. in konqueror when i middle click to close a tab, i get an error message: "protocol not supported"
<astrobear> what's the middle mouse button's function?
<Slartibartfast> aahh ... well, just start installing kde packages then ... maybe the most handy in a konsole ...
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: start with kdebase-workspace
<astrobear> or..
<astrobear> the easiest way in ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, thatfailed
<__mikem> god I hate this spacebar
<astrobear> however __mikem, the default kde version for kubuntu intrepid is 4.1 which isn't quite kde 4.2
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: if you do in a terminal "dpkg -l kdebase* you will see which packages you can install
<__mikem> kdebase-workspace depends on klipper, ksysguard, kde-window-manager, systemsettings, kdm, and kdebase-plasma
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: And ? These won't get installed ?
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, yes
<astrobear> __mikem: take a look http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 to upgrade the default kubuntu kde version to kde 4.2
<__mikem> astrobear, I am trying to go from gnome to kde
<Slartibartfast> astrobear: He is on gnome now
<astrobear> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Slartibartfast> No
<astrobear> why?
<Slartibartfast> he want kde 4.2 .... not kde 4.1.4
<__mikem> http://pastebin.com/d5ddd1ba0 <-- Slartibartfast
<Slartibartfast> kubuntu-desktop has unmet dependancies
<astrobear> install kubuntu-desktop and follow the upgrade instructions
<astrobear> right?
<astrobear> i thought it was easy
<Slartibartfast> astrobear: He followed somebody elses howto ... not the official one
<astrobear> remove what you have, and then follow what i said
 * __mikem is seriously considering just going with kde-nightly
<astrobear> don't ya think Slarti?
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: maybe you need to uncheck the unsupported updates first .... do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ...
<Slartibartfast> astrobear: you are right
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, you mean uncheck and then do the sudo apt-get update thing
<Slartibartfast> Yes
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, and the option is under updates?
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: Then you won't have the unmet dependancies when installing kubuntu-desktop
<__mikem> it already is unchecked
<Slartibartfast> Did you do "sudo apt-get update" ?
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, I did the last time
<__mikem> doesn't seem to have worked
<Slartibartfast> Let me check that site what you followed ... seems you have something in your sources.list what should not be there
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: delete "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main" from your sources list
<__mikem> ok
<Slartibartfast> and do after that "sudo apt-get update"
<__mikem> ok
<Slartibartfast> Then you should be able to "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, but it will be the older version?
<Slartibartfast> Yes ... but this way will be the most easy
<__mikem> okay
<__mikem> okay, this'll take a while though
<Slartibartfast> Yes
<__mikem> oh well inthe mean time, I notice you have a slight douglas adams reference in your nick :)
<astrobear> you noticed too :)
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: The site you follow is already too old
<Slartibartfast> KDE 4.2 is already in the backports ...
<Slartibartfast> No need to get it from kppa.lanchpad.net
<Slartibartfast> ppa
<__mikem> so you are going to have me install 4.1, enable backports and then upgrade?
<astrobear> ack, i need to sleep
<astrobear> gl __mikem
<Slartibartfast> Yes
<__mikem> thanks astrobear
<astrobear> thanks Slartibartfast for all you do
<Slartibartfast> np
<astrobear> takes a lot of patience for support
<__mikem> I like the atmosphere in this channel much better than that in #ubuntu
<astrobear> later guys
<astrobear> yeah the guys here are great
<Slartibartfast> Cya :-)
<__mikem> 89%
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: luckely you have a fast connection then :-)
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, fast but not reliable :(
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: after this you can do "sudo apt-get clean" .... no ned to keep this in you package cache
<__mikem> okay
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: will free up some space :-)
<__mikem> I believe I have 20 gb on this partition
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: i also have that for / on my PC .... more then enough ... but i have a separate /home
<Slartibartfast> partition
<__mikem> okay
<__mikem> just finished, and did the clean
<Slartibartfast> OK ... then  check the unsupported updates ....
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, okay
<Slartibartfast> then refresh .... sudo apt-get update ..... maybe first need to close you GUI package isntaller
<__mikem> did that
<Slartibartfast> And then "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<commander_> my deskto peffects are not working.
<commander_> no rotating cube,wobbly windows,nothing
<commander_> help
<Slartibartfast> commander_: You have the 3D capable driver installed ?
<__mikem> if you are in vmware, it aint going to work period :(
<commander_> huh? where u get that?
<Slartibartfast> "glxinfo|grep direct" .... shows "direct rendering: Yes" ?
<Slartibartfast> commander_: "glxinfo|grep direct" .... shows "direct rendering: Yes" ?
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, okay, upgrade's done
<commander_> where is that in the terminal?
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, do I just restart X now?
<Slartibartfast> OK ... Try it ... log out ... and choose KDE from your sessions menu in your GDM
<Slartibartfast> Yes
<__mikem> see you guys in a few :)
<Slartibartfast> commander_: You open konsole and type "glxinfo|grep direct" ....
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, that was a complete disaster
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: working ?
<__mikem> none of the windows had borders, none of the windows accepted keyboard input, and to make things worse, it was still kde4.1
<__mikem> so basically, no its not working
<commander_> S man i got it. i switched it to KDE
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, did you get my response?
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: Hmmm ... don't know where it went wrong .... yes
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, well, first of all, its still kde4.1
<__mikem> I know that because the splash screen that comes up when you boot into it clearly says 4.1
<Slartibartfast> But it should have upgraded to kde4.2 ... what if you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, won't that upgrade me to the alpha version of the next release?
<__mikem> hey hateball
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: maybe some packages are kept back from a normal upgrade
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: No no
 * hateball waves at __mikem, heads over to !ot
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, so you want me to do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: for a real distupgrade you have to change all the intrepid entries in sources.list to jaunty
<Slartibartfast> so just dist-upgrade now should be OK
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: Yes sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<__mikem> doing it now
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: a lot more packages which get installed ?
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: maybe you see the version numbers too
<__mikem> a lot more got updated as well
<Slartibartfast> OK
<__mikem> don't see version numbers though :(
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: the version numbers are part of the package name .....
<Salze> AFAIK the version numbers are not shown in the beginning, but first when the packages are downloaded (or even installed).
<__mikem> http://pastebin.com/d74962e68 <-- Slartibartfast
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: Yes .... install
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: not sure how they move plasma around in all the packages ... but kdebase-plasma will get upgrade
<Slartibartfast> d
<Slartibartfast> Salze: I am now upgrading myself and see that eg.  Get:1 http://hk.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main libgomp1 4.3.3-5ubuntu4 [13.4kB] gets downloaded .... so i can see the version
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, okay, the dist-upgrade is done
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: try again :-) ... log out and start kde
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: GL
<noaXess> good moorning..
<Salze> Yes - like I said...it's first displayed when the downloads start - not at the beginning, when it asks whether you want to upgrade at all.
<Slartibartfast> Salze: aaah ... ok ok ... maybe misunderstood you then
<piolinjazz> looking
<piolinjazz> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=3cd6e47cea
<__mikem> holly crap, kde4.2 is awesome
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: :-)
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: Nice to know it works now
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, is it possible to enable the global menu at the top of the screen like you could in kde 3.4
<Slartibartfast> Yes .... right of the taskbar you see a cashew ... click it and you can configure the taskbar
<noaXess> __mikem: you mean move kmenu on to of your screen?
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, I'll see a what?
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: OR you mean something like Gnome or Apple ?
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, yes
<Slartibartfast> right of the clock on the atskbar ?
<Slartibartfast> taskbar
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, I can't find the particular option
<noaXess> i have configured dolphin with two view mode (left/rigth details).. allways i start dolphin the right view is focused, not the left one.. i don't see any option so set the left one as default.. any idea? hint?
<Slartibartfast> You have clicked the "cashew" ? ... then a second bar opens on top of the taskbar ... then every element can be moved ...
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: on the second bar you see screen edge ... grab that with the mouse pointer and move it to the top
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, no thats not what I wanted. There used to be an option where all the menus that are assigned to each window would be consolidated to a single menu at the top of the screen that would display the options associated with the window currently in focus
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: aaaaah ... something like apple os x.
<__mikem> yes
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: No i don't think that is still present in this KDE version
<__mikem> why did they take it out :(
<Slartibartfast> not sure though ... never looked for it
<Slartibartfast> maybe because it was not very high on their priority list
<__mikem> oh well, atleast kde is cool again
<Slartibartfast> if you have 3D driver for your graphics ... you can already enable some effects
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, I already have all the effects I need
<__mikem> :)
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: OK OK
<Slartibartfast> now i need to do some shopping
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, what part of the world are you in?
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: Asia
<__mikem> oh
<__mikem> I am in the USA
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: OK ... Good luck with your new desktop :-)
<__mikem> thanks
<__mikem> and thanks for helping me set it up
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: no problem ... glad it works for you.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<JustSleepy> Hello, how do I change so, that konqueror doesn't open always in fullscreen?
<Greenery> how's Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.2 goes with netbook? I wanted to purchase netbook in the near future so wondering if Kubuntu runs fine
<ActionParsnip1> Greenery: kde is a bit chucky in ram, depends how much ram your netbook has
<JustSleepy> I would probably choose gnome if using netbook
<ActionParsnip1> Greenery: i'd shoot for something lighter like lxde or xfce
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: depends on settings
<Tm_T> Greenery: should work just fine
<ActionParsnip1> Greenery: it'll give more ram to yor apps running decent
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: depends on settings, again (;)
<ActionParsnip1> Tm_T: i'd say xfce was lighter than anything kde can do
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: I'd say it depends on settings, I run KDE4 with 128 MiB ram, no swapping until I run Firefox AND apt at the same times
<Tm_T> -s
<Tm_T> really, KDE is not necessarily any heavier than others (:
<ActionParsnip1> Tm_T: Ii understand settings play a large part but if something is designed for a task and that task presents itself then it will be the natural choice
<ActionParsnip1> like lightweight DEs
<Tm_T> it's just defaults more suitable to "normal desktop usage" than to light environment
<ActionParsnip1> true
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: still doesn't mean they would work any better, really
<JustSleepy> anyone know how to change so that when opening konqueror, it doesn't open in fullscreen?
<ActionParsnip1> Tm_T: and for a standard user, they will most likely use the defaults, dont you think
<Tm_T> anyway, Greenery yes KDE4 works fine, especially if you have patience on trying different settings, but yes LXDE might be lighter by default in most cases (:
<ActionParsnip1> happy average, i like it
<Greenery> any idea if Kubuntu developer going to make an optimised version of Kubuntu for netbook?
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: I assume so, I never see defaults myself but most people live with em I think
<ActionParsnip1> Greenery: you could even install kde then install a lighter front if you like kde apps
<Tm_T> Greenery: prolly is not needed, unless your netbook has less than 256 MiB ram
<ActionParsnip1> JustSleepy: i dont use konqueror so couldnt comment dude, is it for file or web browsing or do you use it as both/
 * linuxonmac hugs fluxb0x 
<Greenery> thanks for the heads up, will think about it further
<ActionParsnip1> fluxbox is sweeeeet
<Tm_T> Greenery: anyway, I haven't seen any netbooks that couldn't run KDE4 just fine, it has been running in phones too
<linuxonmac> blackbox/fluxbox are great
<Greenery> yeah I saw that it works on nokia phones
<Greenery> probably the internet tablet version ones
<Tm_T> Greenery: those and some other brands entirely
<Tm_T> but but.... #kubuntu-offtopic (;)
<JustSleepy> ActionParsnip1: I use it for web browsing.. but since I cannot figure out how to change settings so that it won't always open in fullscreen.. I think I should just install firefox >.<'
<linuxonmac> written in C lightweight and nice
<Tm_T> JustSleepy: perhaps you have to save your preferred window size in the session?
<ActionParsnip1> JustSleepy: hit F11
<ActionParsnip1> linuxonmac: they lack the nice gui apps that new users like, newbs are terrified of conf files
<ActionParsnip1> JustSleepy: if once doesnt do it, try a few times
<JustSleepy> F11 works, but its still annoying if it always opens in fullscreen
<Tm_T> JustSleepy: see what I said
<ActionParsnip1> JustSleepy: once it restores, hold ctrl+shift and click the close button
<JustSleepy> I went to system settings and it has the same, but F11 doesn't work.. nice
<linuxonmac> ActionParsnip1: True, but I have always liked fluxbox :P
<Tm_T> linuxonmac: and that is offtopic, please
<javi> hi
<ActionParsnip1> linuxonmac: me too, and lxde
<Tm_T> JustSleepy: I believe your problem is that your Konqueror session has that fullscreen windowsize saved, so prolly saving your preferred settings would help
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip1: and same to you (;)
<ActionParsnip1> hehe
<linuxonmac> Tm_T: right, I should probably try and work on getting any kind of opengl ss not to crash X :(
 * Slartibartfast likes windowmaker ... :-P 
 * linuxonmac remembers toy wood blocks as a child
 * ActionParsnip1 is checking citrix web interfaces
 * Slartibartfast will make two yummy newyork cheese cakes tomorrow
<__mikem> I am trying to use xbar, and it isn't working properly
<khashayar> Does anybody here know what one needs to do to have electricsheep working with kscreensaver (on jaunty)?
<__mikem> does anyone know what is wrong with xbar
<SandGorgon> anyone know how to start firefox in debug mode - i have been having some issues with firefox 3.1 b3
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | khashayar
<ubottu> khashayar: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Slartibartfast> khashayar: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24325&tan=17869449
<cee> hi, is there an easy way to have the kde4-svn-daily-compiled installed on the system? i used to have kde-neon, but that project seems to be dead..
<dwidmann> cee: one possible solution is of course to download the sources and start compling .. I think there's a script floating around to help automate it to
<dwidmann> *too
<khashayar> Slartibartfast: Thanks. I know I've tried that at some point. But I'll try it again.
<khashayar> Slartibartfast: Nope. It doesn't show up in kscreensaver (do I need to restart any process?).
<khashayar> Under which category is it supposed to end up?
<khashayar> I just saw it's Fractals.  But it's not there...
<cee> dwidmann: well.. i was hoping there would be some precompiled floating around :)
<cee> compiled version
<lovelin> elow
<JabberWokky> Okay, this is driving me nuts.  Symlinks to directories on manually mounted drives are disappearing randomly since 8.10.  Possibly some kind of daemon watching mounts?  I mount /home/zenroom, then ln -s /home/zenroom/files ${HOME}/burn/zenroom, and the symlink keeps disappearing.
<JabberWokky> I'll note that it's also occurring on a sshfs mount, so it's not the drive.
<JabberWokky> (And yes, the drive is mounted... I'm not saying the link doesn't work and I'm removing the drive or something wacky like that... the actual symlink file is being deleted in mid-use).
<chris-rc1> hi
<chris-rc1> is there a stativ vlc package?
<ActionParsnip1> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<chris-rc1> correction: does sb know where or how to get/build a static package?
<ActionParsnip1> sb?
<noren> hi all
<JabberWokky> noren: Howdy, noren
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: somebody
<noren> well i was going to make an data partitionn want advice on fat 32 or ntfs
<chris-rc1> my problem is that the version that ships with intrepid cannot play bin files, whereas the old versions could (as can the recent win version)
<ActionParsnip1> noren: fat32 is not robust, if its for linux only use ext3
<ActionParsnip1> noren: if its a shared area between linux and windows, use ntfs
<noren> i got 150 gb of free space
<chris-rc1> noren: you could also use ext2/3 and instal ext2IFS on windows so you can read/write on them from there
<noren> ActionParsnip1: theres no option for ntfs in the gparted ??
<noren> i think ext3 is better than ntfs, but anyone have ever tried this new ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip1> noren: apt-cache seach ntfs | grep tool
<ActionParsnip1> noren: you need the ntfs tools
<ActionParsnip1> noren: then you can, personally id boot to windows and format it
<ActionParsnip1> noren: if you are using pure linux then you have no reason to use ntfs
<noren> is ext4 only in developmental /test phase
<ActionParsnip1> afaik, yes
<chris-rc1> can somebody play .bin files in vlc?
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: if you create a cue file for it can you play that?
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: theres also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-282288.html   (read the last post)
<JabberWokky> ext4 stable went out at the very end of last year.
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: you could also use b2chunk to convert it to an iso which is much easier to work with system wide
<JabberWokky> But "stable" versus "enough people have used it to trust it with *my* data" is a different story.
<ActionParsnip1> tried and test ext3, the reliable friend
<noren> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: none of this works. bchunk and cdd2iso produce junk for some reason (the isos can be mounted, but the file seems corrupted), and having a cue file does not make a difference
<noren> chris-rc1: i play those file in vlc without any truoble
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: i know the thread, but none of the suggested solutions work
<JabberWokky> Bin/CUE is usually used for DCA formats, which cannot be stored in ISOs.
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: mplayer apparently can play it, maybe you could mencode / ffmpeg to convert. I dont use vlc myslef I find it slow and bloated
<chris-rc1> noren: what distro (version) and what version of vlc do you have?
<JabberWokky> As an iso is a data CD (well, assuming a CD iso image).
<JabberWokky> What is your goal?
<noren> chris-rc1:ubuntu8.10
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: the point is that it used to work, now it doesn't. a bit like kaffeine
<JabberWokky> And ActionParsnip1 is right -- mencoder can convert it, but are you trying to burn, play, convert...
<JabberWokky> chris-rc1: Ah, you're just trying to figure out why your preferred player can't play the format?
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: well the videolan guys are coding away and maybe dropped the functionality from the linux version
<chris-rc1> i just want to play it with vlc, which can play .bin files natively
<chris-rc1> in theory at least
<JabberWokky> (...when it used to)?
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: if you try play the cue file in vlc does it work?
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: in theory, everything works ;)
<chris-rc1> the recent win version does, the wiki says it should if compiled against some libraries (which it is according to vlc --version), and it did in hardy, i believe (it's been a while)
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: no, it doesn't :-(
<JabberWokky> Is it VCD?
<chris-rc1> yes
<JabberWokky> VCD support in VLC is broken.
<chris-rc1> why is that
<JabberWokky> As in, they aren't supporting it, apparantly.
<JabberWokky> Ask VLC.
<chris-rc1> no, they are
<JabberWokky> They say "If your bin images contain VCD material, then the problem is that. Nobody wants to maintain VCD support and because of that VCD support is partially broke"
<JabberWokky> This is as of Feb 26 this year.
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: use mplayer
<chris-rc1> it is in the wiki, and the win version has no prob at all
<ActionParsnip1> mplayer is awesome
<JabberWokky> Win version is probably a trailing version.
<JabberWokky> ActionParsnip1: Yes, yes it is.
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: doesn't work either, because no matter what bin/cue file i take, the isos are junk
<chris-rc1> JabberWokky: well, of course you can see everything from a 'positive' light, but i doubt it is 'trailing'
<JabberWokky> chris-rc1: Try a VLC support forum.  It really does look like they have issues with VCD.
<JabberWokky> chris-rc1: Trailing, as in it hasn't been broken yet due to code updates that have affected the VCD support.
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: even winth      mplayer <binfile>
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: it actually works with the bin file, but not with the isos
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: then use that
<noren> how to search which repos sud i have for mkvtoolnix
<ActionParsnip1> noren: apt-cache search mkv
<ActionParsnip1> noren: if it doesnt come up you need extra repos
<noren> says invalid search option
<ActionParsnip1> noren: apt-cache search tool
<ActionParsnip1> noren: apt-cache search tool | grep mk
<chris-rc1> ActionParsnip1: if only now it wouldn't give me 'audio codec cannot be found' error :-( well...
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: then find out what codec it needs and you're golden
<ActionParsnip1> chris-rc1: have you installed w[32|64]codecs from medibuntu ?
<andrei> re
<andrei> а по русски тут кто говворит?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<noren> wow got the mkvtoolnix installed but cant run it from console does it need restart
<ActionParsnip1> noren: ubuntu only needs restarting to boot new kernels
<ActionParsnip1> noren: an you give the command and error message you get when you run the app
<noren> sudo apt-get install mkvtoolnix-gui mkvtoolnix
<noren> now i cant figure where the damn thing went
<bazhang> noren, its cli
<bazhang> to start the gui try alt-f2
<ActionParsnip1> bazhang: surely mkvtoolnix-gui is a gui app for it?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip1, yeah saw that after I hit enter
<noren> bash: mkvtoolnix: command not found   <<< even this is odd then
<ActionParsnip1> hehe no worries
<bazhang> noren, you are on intrepid?
<Saul1> Hi there, can someone tell me how I rename the computer account in version 8.10 please?
<noren> now is this also related to that
<bazhang> noren, just curious what you are trying to do as there maybe a better tool for it
<ActionParsnip1> noren: i'd read the man pages, or this: http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/doc/README
<noren> i have both 8.10 and jaunty which one will help me out better
<bazhang> to do what exactly
<noren> my jaunty is 64bit
<bazhang> rip dvd?
<noren> trying to extract files from mkv to avi
<bazhang> vlc plays mkv fine
<noren> no it got h264 i want to convert it back to divx, so that i can run in dvd player
<bazhang> is intrepid 64bit also?
<noren> no 8.10 is 32bit
<bazhang> well you are going to get some severe lossiness with that
<Saul1> I am sure it simple to rename the computer account but I am new to this :-)
<bazhang> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<bazhang> I'd go with the ppa of handbrake for that
<Saul1> Ubottu - under Administration I have Network Tools but no general tab in there
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usuario_> tghbfg
<noren> !ubottu | Saul1
<ubottu> Saul1: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noren> test
<lutiusveratius> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<noren> hi all one more simple question, i have realized all the software we install are cached in the var/cach/apt folder i guess...
<noren> how can i donload all the packages relevent to the my present install on the system
<noren> i want to create a backup of the packages that i dont have to download it over againnn in case of some crash
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<michaeldadmum> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<noren> bazhang: i had run apt-get autoremove so i dont have anything there anymore
<kanon-mat> !vgtl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vgtl
<sigma92> hey guys, i have /home mounted to a separate partition, i tried out kubuntu with a clean install but using the same home partition, now ive returned to a clean install of ubuntu and my scrollbars are weird, they have both buttons at the bottom. what can i do to fix that
<Mr_Grieves||> Hrm, I just stumbled across a major annoyance with the network manager
<Mr_Grieves||> When I log out and go to a VT, it disconnects me.
<ct529> hi everybody
<ct529> anyone using asterisk on kubuntu?
<Mr_Grieves||> Is there a way to enable connectivity on a system level, instead of by user?
<mato>  peace has joined this channel
<MaGicKanGaRoo> peace has left this server :(
<mato> :(
<mato> why?
<Mr_Grieves||> Is there a way to have kubuntu connect my router at boot, instead of at login?
<ThomasD> my desktop won't accept keyboard input anymore after I loaded a huge playlist in amarok, mouse works fine thoug, and I don't feel like rebooting or loggin out
<ThomasD> anyone got any ideas?
<Mr_Grieves||> That's how most distros do it, but I'm having a hell of a time trying to get this behavior in kubuntu
<ThomasD> Mr_Grieves||: set up /etc/network/interfaces
<sigma92> hey guys, i have /home mounted to a separate partition, i tried out kubuntu with a clean install but using the same home partition, now ive returned to a clean install of ubuntu and my scrollbars are weird, they have both buttons at the bottom. what can i do to fix that
<ThomasD> those are brought up at boot
<ThomasD> sigma92: delete ~/.kde
<Mr_Grieves||> ThomasD: I've put an entry in there for my wlan0, but /etc/init.d/networking restart seems to be ignoring it right now.
<Mr_Grieves||> I'll dig around a bit more -- at least I know I'm going in the right direction :)
<sigma92_> no dice man, i deleted .kde and restarted x and the buttons are still like that
<ThomasD> thats odd, cuz all kde config stuff is in there (as for the home folder)
<Mr_Grieves||> I'm having trouble with the wireless in /etc/network/interfaces. Are the wireless-essid and wireless-key directives still what I need to use?
<Mr_Grieves||> I can't find any recent info on google, the ubuntu help page doesn't mention the interfaces file, and the man page is from 2004, and makes no mention of wireless :(
<kanon-mat> network manager has been bad
<kanon-mat> i just use dhclient
<Mr_Grieves||> Not trying to complain, but it seems like there would be some more uptodate info readily available.
<seku> hello... can i choose to keep my /home partition unformatted during install?
<kanon-mat> put the line "dhclient" in rc.local
<Mr_Grieves||> kanon-mat: I need to use wep with my wireless
<Mr_Grieves||> seku: No -- the installer will try to write to it during the installation.
<Mr_Grieves||> With no filesystem, it can't.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<seku> Mr_Grieves||: i have stuff on it, and i want to keep it unformatted... can't i just choose mountpoint for it somehow and choose which partitions are formatted?
<Mr_Grieves||> Oh, if it's already formatted, you should be fine :)
<Mr_Grieves||> Just be aware that it may overwrite some things.
<seku> so i can? i have / and /home separately
<Mr_Grieves||> Yes -- just make sure that it's identifying the filesystem on /home correctly.
<seku> -.-' what does kubuntu write to home directory? system wide settings are at /etc ?
<Mr_Grieves||> Just some folders under the user's name, i.e. /home/user/Desktop, /home/user/Pictures, etc
<seku> ok -.-' i really don't wanna start burning sessions :). Thanks
<Mr_Grieves||> No problem :)
<Mr_Grieves||> Back to my question, is there any up to date documentation on how to put wireless entries into /etc/network/interfaces?
<Mr_Grieves||> Or could someone look over what I have and see what's not working?
<Mr_Grieves||> http://pastebin.com/m94b15e <- my wlan0 entry
<beardbar> im giving up on my sound card, does anyone know a list of well supported sound cards for kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> beardbar , to check your soundcard try this , maybe we can help if we know which it is,  aplay -l
<beardbar> its a sounblaster x-fi pci express, ive spent a week on it. tried oss and asla nothing works
<BluesKaj> ok, what have you done so far , beardbar ?
<Saul1> can someone tell me why when I go into User and Groups I cant click on Add User
<beardbar> ive following the oss tutorial, ive tried the beta x-fi driver from creative for asla.
<beardbar> BluesKaj: aplay -l returns martin@electronics.demon.co.uk
<beardbar> my email address
<beardbar> yay
<beardbar> it returns aplay: device_list:217: no soundcards found...
<BluesKaj> ok, lspci | grep audio
<beardbar> BluesKaj: 03:0a.0 Audio device: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<kanon-mat> Saul1: do you have admin rights?
<BluesKaj> beardbar, let's try setting your default sound card :  asoundconf set-default-card "Creative Labs SB X-Fi"
<Saul1> Kanon - I believe so, how can I check?
<beardbar> BluesKaj: okey dokey done that
<BluesKaj> beardbar , what player are you using, amarok ?
<beardbar> ya
<BluesKaj> You've done  alsamixer in the terminal and unmuted the relavent ctrls ?
<Mr_Grieves||> beardbar: Hrm, so no way to get wireless working without X running?
<beardbar> bluesKaj: actually i just uninstalled oss, havent had a chance to reinstall my asla packages
<Mr_Grieves||> beardbar: Sorry :) That wasn't really directed at you
<beardbar> bluesKaj: whats the package to grab everything again for alsa?
<BluesKaj> beardbar, alsa is acyully default in the last few releases , so it should still be installed
<BluesKaj> actually
<beardbar> no because oss hase you purge everything alsa and then blacklist em
<BluesKaj> OSS and pulsaudio give nothing but greif to most setups
<BluesKaj> err grief
<beardbar> BluesKaj: I have un blacklisted also just now so just need to install also again - your telling me, finally decided to make the switch to linux since gimp finally got better then photoshop. everything is working accept my audio
<BluesKaj> beardbar , alsa-base is the pkg you want
<BluesKaj> gimp is better than photoshop ?  ... wow now there's a revalation :)
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  for me it is.
<beardbar> BluesKaj: http://www.pastie.org/418667
<beardbar> i get that when i run alsamixer
<BluesKaj> ok run the set default command again , now ttat alsa is installed
<seku> cool... it didn't delete anything :D i thought it sounded weird for it to take that kind of iniative
<seku> can i change caps lock into ctrl and modify key mappings from somewhere click-click?
<beardbar> same messages yay
<BluesKaj> seku, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disable-and-enable-caps-lock-in-ubuntu.html
<seku> theres an option for that in xorg.conf too
<BluesKaj> seku, yeah, if you can get it towork in 8.10 without breaking X
<seku> what does that mean?
<BluesKaj> 8.10 is so dependent on HAL that editing Xorg.conf is practically impossible
<seku> what is hal? :D
<seku> ok
<michaeldadmum> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> !capslock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capslock
<BluesKaj> !xmodmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmodmap
<dwidmann> seku, I think so, let me check something
<dwidmann> seku: I think you can if you go to system settings -> regional & language -> Keyboard layout, click enable keypad layouts, then go to the advanced tab and there should be an option to change your capslock into something useful there
<joshjtl> hey all, what browser do you all use?
<joshjtl> i'm considering going back to firefox since i'm not very happy with qt based browsers
<kanon-mat> opera ftw!
<kanon-mat> but its sucky in gmail
<genii> joshjtl: I'm using mostly Firefox and a new one called Arora
<genii> (Arora is QT based)
<kanon-mat> ff is just flickering the sidebar on and off, very annoying
<joshjtl> kanon-mat: exactly, sucks with gmail, otherwise i find it a bit buggy maybe i'll downgrade from 10 before going back to firefox
<dwidmann> opera rules
<joshjtl> i like arora, but its too simplified for me
<dwidmann> genii: are you using qt 4.4 or 4.5?
<kanon-mat> maybe i could mail gmail and opera, for them to kiss and make up
<joshjtl> theyre not that bad together, in comparison to konqueror and gmail
<joshjtl> i wish konqueror would shape up
<kanon-mat> search in page are better in ff
<genii> dwidmann: I compiled 4.5 for my Hardy
<joshjtl> yes
<kanon-mat> i mainly use ff for gmail and for editing a wikipage of mine
<dwidmann> genii: so how do arora and it get along? I tried some months ago, but it was hideously unstable back then
<joshjtl> what version are you opera users running ?
<kanon-mat> 9.64
<kanon-mat> 64bit
<dwidmann> 9.64 64bit also
<kanon-mat> qt: 3.3.8b
<joshjtl> cool, i was using 10/x64 but i just downgraded to see if its a bit more stable
<dwidmann> Should be more stable .... was there anything interesting about 10 worth noting?
<kanon-mat> stable as a rock. sometimes a tab freezes
<genii> dwidmann: I still have some crashes
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is needing me on and off here
<joshjtl> dwidmann: not that i noticed no
<dwidmann> s'ok genii
<joshjtl> 'right gotta go, l8r folks
<javi> hi
<javi> is there any known problem with jaunty alpha 6 and virtualbox graphics?
<genii> javi: #ubuntu+1 is the channel to enquire about Jaunty
<javi> genii: thanks!
<genii> javi: You're welcome
<seku> dwidmann: thanks. Can i somehow toggle so that all dev packages are installed automatically along with actual packages?
<dwidmann> seku: not as far as I know
<dwidmann> seku: be sure to take advantage of the apt-get build-dep command when you can though ... will help a lot
<Turgut> asdf
<farhad_hf> hi all
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<farhad_hf> i have installed kubuntu 8.10 , i installed nvidia driver from repository but after installing it kdm does not start, i dont know were are kdm and xorg logs to see what the problem is , can anyone help me plz?
<seku> dwidmann: thanks again =)
<dwidmann> farhad_hf: /var/log/Xorg.....
<dwidmann> seku: not a problem
<farhad_hf> and another question , i'm tring to install kde4 from svn trunk , do i have to remove the kubuntu's kde to prevent conflicts?
<farhad_hf> in Xorg log i have : Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<farhad_hf> how can i install it?
<farhad_hf> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/132520/
<seku> youve upgraded your kernel? reinstall the driver
<farhad_hf> no i didn't , i have installed kubuntu from a CD yesterday
<farhad_hf> seku: ^
<seku> then i dunno =) download the driver from nvidia site, install kernel sources and run the nvidia installer? :D For me it just did it automatically
<seku> oh btw, did you pick newest possible driver? I had three choises
<XPS_M1330> where are the FONTS stored in the filesystem?
<seku> /usr/share/..
<farhad_hf> seku: yes
<untiled> hi, there is a way to see indeo 5 video on linux?
<DoGuKaN> hi
<DoGuKaN> When Kubuntu 9.04 will be announced?
<fliegenderfrosch> 23.4.
<DoGuKaN> ok tanks
<DoGuKaN> thanks*
<fliegenderfrosch> does anyone have an idea what I can do if I have no systray icons in kde 4.2 (kubuntu intrepid)?
<Guest96421> some windows always open fullscreen, I have try to set they windows-behavior on system-settings but doesnt works.. I'm working with compiz, any idea?
<Noughmad> fliegenider: right-click on the panel
<Noughmad> panel options -> Add Widgets
<Noughmad> and add System Tray
<SiRs> aupa
<SiRs> how to see canals near my city?
<SiRs> any person can speak ¿
<blahjake> SiRs: google maps? (what does this have to do with kubuntu?)
<victim> I would use my eyes, YMMV
<administrador> hola
<jacopo> hi
<SiRs> holaa
<SiRs> administrador: oye como puedo entrar a un canal de mi ciudad?
<Pici> !es | SiRs
<ubottu> SiRs: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SiRs> ok
<SiRs> I can speak english
<SiRs> but I see administrator speking spanish and speack with him ..
<seku> how come i have icons only for a fraction of choises in adept?
<Noughmad> seku: there are several adepts
<Noughmad> updater, installer and manager
<Noughmad> try the manager
<seku> ok, thanks
<Noughmad> np
<seku> still no icons, but doesn't matter :D at least it's not the same icon for every app
<seku> one more stupid question... where from can i change the launch menu items?
<blahjake> seku: right-click the K -> Menu Editor
<seku> duh... i tried right clicking the thing i wanted to change. :D Ok, no more stupid questions. Thanks
<seku> anyone having graphics problems with nvidia binary drivers? Is this a kde thing 4.1 thing? or some other thing?
<hix>  no probs in 4.2.1 with newest, if this info helps u anything ;)
<noren> hi all
<noren> is there any application which wiwl show me all the application in kubbuntu showing different bandwith usage
<seku> 8.10 i pull them from somewhere or compile myself? I don't want to pull half the distribution along with 4.2
<noren> seku:: ??
<seku> how do i install it? =)
<noren> seku: download the iso file and burn it on cd
<seku> kde?
<noren> seku: but 8.10 will come with kde4.0
<hix> seku: not sure 'bout 8.10, jaunty here. version 180 may not be on 8.10. Just select at 'restricted hardware drivers'...
<noren> hix: jaunty in 9.04 alfa u must be using
<seku> i am using nvidia binary drivers ^^ .. i mean how i should upgrade the kde to a less buggy version, if thats works ok?
<seku> nevermind -.-. upgrade to jaunty?
<noren> seku: yes u can upgrade to jaunty
<samira> hi
<noren> !hi | samira
<ubottu> samira: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kanon-mat> :)
<draik__> How do I rebuild GRUB to include my WinXP HDD? I installed Kubuntu on my desktop without any other hard drives attached and I want to add XP to GRUB from my other HDD.
<RurouniJones> edit grub.lst in /boot
<RurouniJones> If I remember correctly
<samira> hi noren:) I need help tp install my webcam in my kubuntu
<noren> !grub | draik__
<ubottu> draik__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RurouniJones> Oo, useful
<noren> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<samira> yes webcam, A4tech PK-35N
<khakane> anyone help me get sound working on VLC?
<samira> is there any good tutorial about linux? i need to learn it well
<noren> khakane: even i have the same prob, i got the alternative install kaffine for now
<noren> samira: buy a linux book !!
<samira> thank you
<noren> samira: j/k is ur prob with webcam solved
<samira> not yet noren
<samira> I found that the driver is gspca but i couldn't install it yet
<noren> samira: wat is the error
<samira> in my adept manager i try to install it but it suddenly interrupt and say it can't be installed
<samira> it says: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<noren> try sudo apt-get install <package>
<noren> and tell me the error
<samira> in Konsole you mean?
<samira> you mean directly i install it myself?
<noren> yes konsole
<samira> I don't know how to do this exactly
<noren> alt f2 >> then type Konsole
<samira> ok
<samira> i did
<josh-l> hi, anyone know how to turn on autocomplete in opera?
<noren> now: sudo apt-get install gspca
<samira> i did and it says:
<samira> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<samira> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hix> close adept
<noren> close adept and then do so
<samira> ok now it says:
<samira> Reading package lists... Done
<samira> Building dependency tree
<samira> Reading state information... Done
<samira> E: Couldn't find package gspca
<genii> !info gspca-source
<ubottu> gspca-source (source: gspca): source for the gspca v4l kernel module. In component universe, is optional. Version 01.00.20-1 (intrepid), package size 170 kB, installed size 220 kB
<samira> i can't full upgrade in my adept manager, when i click on it nothing starts
<samira> why?
<noren> i guess u gotta build it frm the source only
<samira> how
<samira> i didn't understand what ubunto said to me
<noren> try: sudo apt-get install gspca-source
<samira> ok
<Slartibartfast> !module-assistant
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samira> :)
<Slartibartfast> anyway ... module-assistant is a help program to let you build a module from source and it will auto install it for you
<rabindra> i just plugged in a harddisk on my computer (connects using PATA), how do I mount it?
<rabindra> someone let me know
<samira> where can i find module-assistant?
<noren> genii: is there any software to know the bandwidth usage of different application
<Slartibartfast> samira: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<noren> rabindra: use fdisk-l to know the dev info then :: mount dev/XXX to <directory>
<samira> thanx Slarti
<rabindra> fdisk -l gives no output
<genii> noren: Not that I know of. There are some which just tell you throughput of eth0 wlan0   etc but no options for specific app usages
<rabindra> the interface i plugged my harddisk is the same in which I would plug my CDROM earlier
<rabindra> so i tried mount dev/hda
<rabindra> and this is the error from dmesg
<rabindra>   432.288000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<rabindra> [  432.288000] hda: task_in_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<rabindra> [  432.288000] hda: task_in_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
<rabindra> [  432.288000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<rabindra> [  432.336000] ide0: reset: success
<rabindra> [  432.336000] hda: set_geometry_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<rabindra> [  432.336000] hda: set_geometry_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
<rabindra> [  432.336000] ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<rabindra> [  432.336000] end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector 64
<rabindra> [  432.336000] isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hda, iso_blknum=16, block=32
<noren> rabindra: what distro and whic hveeersion
<rabindra> kubuntu 7.10
<noren> !pastebin >rabindra
<ubottu> rabindra, please see my private message
<rabindra> noren: got it
<rabindra> i mean about pastebin
<rabindra> noren: any help
<hix> noren:  'pktstat' may help you
<noren> pkstat
<hix> http://www.adaptive-enterprises.com.au/~d/software/pktstat/
<hix> should be in repos
<noren> rabindra: u used usb to connect external harddisk ??
<seku> the upgrade instructions are something diffirent than i did... modify sources.conf and do aptitude dist-upgrade. Am i in trouble? :D It hasn't started installations yet
<noren> sekuwat are u doing
<seku> downloading jaunty
<noren> samira: did u get the gspca and the module-assistant
<seku> nope
<noren> seku i guess only upgrading
<seku> yes
<draik_> noren: Thanks. I got XP back to boot. I could have sworn it was hd2 rather than hd1 from last I checked
<samira> no i didn't:(
<noren> u didnt had koffice installed
<noren> draik_: y thanking me
<rabindra> noren: it's not external harddisk
<rabindra> i used this command
<rabindra> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /media/sdb
<rabindra> and the following was the error
<noren> samira: get the gspca-source and the module-assistant and we will help u install it
<rabindra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132577/
<samira> how to get them?
<rabindra> noren: i know the hard disk was earlier corrupted
<rabindra> noren: what i want is to recover the data
<noren> sudo apt-get install gspca-source && module-assistant
<samira> i did that
<noren> !mount | rabindra
<samira> but it says:
<ubottu> rabindra: Partitioning programs: !GParted or !QtParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<samira> Reading package lists... Done
<samira> Building dependency tree
<samira> Reading state information... Done
<samira> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<samira> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<samira>   gspca-source: Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.37) but it is not going to be installed
<samira>                 Depends: module-assistant but it is not going to be installed
<samira>   intltool-debian: Depends: gettext but it is not going to be installed
<samira> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<noren> samira: did it complete without error
<samira> no
<noren> samira: sudo apt-get -f install
<samira> it says:
<samira> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<samira>   gspca-source: Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.37) but it is not going to be installed
<noren> rabindra : i would suggest to use windows to get back the data...
<rabindra> noren: with windows i am not able to boot with this harddisk
<samira> Err http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main gettext 0.16.1-1ubuntu2
<samira>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<samira> Failed to fetch http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gettext/gettext_0.16.1-1ubuntu2_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<samira> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<seku> cool... now it's in liloconfig
<genii> samira: Please use the pastebin website if you have more than 2 or 3 lines of text.
<genii> samira: Feisty reached it's end-of-life now and the repositories are no longer maintained
<rabindra> noren: i used system settings. -> ...................... -> filesystems........
<rabindra> this is the error: Return code from mount was 32. mount failure
<wallshot> this may be an obscure thing nobody is familiar with, but it seems when i boot up jaunty on my thinkpad with the external LCD, it starts up in 1024x768, despite display settings for external set to 1280x...
<rabindra> if harddisk is corrupted, isn't there anyway to recover the data
<wallshot> but then when i open system settings and go to Display, it resets to 1280 automatically
<wallshot> annoying having to open display settings every day after logging in to set rez to desired previously chosen value
<wallshot> with other os's i just tweaked xorg.conf with line like: Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" and it'd go with highest available for the device, but i'm trying to do things the kubuntu way without hacking up my confs in vi
<wallshot> rabindra: often, there is no way.  sometimes you can get lucky, but dependign on how hosed the fs is due to corruption, it may take delicate combing over the entire disk image for useful data, which might be harder than most people can do
<wallshot> oh... they quit ...
<wallshot> it's all about asking a question then /quit 2 mins later
<genii> Well, people are impatient, design flaw....
 * wallshot snickers
<noren> rabindra : i used windows to recover mine thats y i dont know how to do that with kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<wallshot> good morning, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> its just gone 5pm dude :)
<josh-l> what are you kubuntu users using for image editing? gimp? or krita?
<josh-l> or other?
<wallshot> when i used freebsd/kde i used kolourpaint and krita iirc...  when i get around to image editing in kubuntu i'm pretty certain i'll use the same tools
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: kolourpaint
<josh-l> okay
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: its rocking
<ActionParsnip> kolourpaint is similar to mspaint
<ActionParsnip> :D:D
<wallshot> kolourpaint is what i go to for almost all things basic like resizing, cropping, adding arrows or circles to screenshots, etc
<josh-l> ActionParsnip: is there a metapackage for kubuntu that install kde image editing tools do you know?
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: apt-cache search image | grep -i edit
<wallshot> i believe it's usually wrapped into a package called kdegraphics for most systems
<wallshot> kdegraphics - graphics applications from the official KDE 4 release
<josh-l> ahh ok thanks
<wallshot> man that apt-cache search is nice
<ActionParsnip> josh-l: no idea, just install apps you need rather than a metapackage with a load of fluff you might not use
<ActionParsnip> wallshot: yep, use that with apt-get and you have the functionality of synaptic but better
<ActionParsnip> wallshot: you can grep the output
<domas_> hello
<josh-l> hey folks, gotta pretty serious problem here, running Kubuntu Jaunty, I can't shutdown, or reboot, when I try I eventually get to a screen with "Will now halt *" and then I have to ctrl+alt+del out of that.
<josh-l> help?
<wirechief> josh-l: did you try shutdown -h now in a terminal ?
<Slartibartfast> josh-l: for jaunty discussions go to #ubuntu+1
<josh-l> Slartibartfast: ok
<josh-l> wirechief: no think i should?
<wirechief> josh-l: well if i was trying to shutdown and reboot thats what id do
<Slartibartfast> josh-l: can be a buggy nvidia driver
<wirechief> the now might be /now
<josh-l> Slartibartfast: not using nvidia
<Slartibartfast> OK
<wirechief> are you using ati
<josh-l> wirechief: no intel
<wirechief> ok
<Slartibartfast> josh-l: anyway, i think you better should discuss this in #ubuntu+1
<josh-l> #ubuntu+1 suggested I try adding acpi=force at kernel line on boot
<josh-l> any thoughts on that?
<Slartibartfast> josh-l: can try that out ... add in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ECVC> hey all
<ECVC> can someone tell me why the java console hasnt updated for daylight savings time?
<ECVC> i have a java app that thinks the time is an hour earlier than it really is
<josh-l> this is odd, trying to install kdegraphics-kde4 and apt is telling me there is no candidate
<ECVC> i know this by the debugging output in the console
<dennda> What do I need to install in order to get a KDE4.2 widget that allows showing an image from disk?
<ActionParsnip> dennda: theres an image viewing one last time i used widgets
<dennda> ActionParsnip: Yes, I had it once. I just installed KDE4.2 from intrepid backports and now it's not in my list
<ActionParsnip> dennda: try: www.kde-look.org
<lutiusveratius> !mount ntfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount ntfs
<alesan> hey do you know how to uninstall the gnome sutff? I started with a ubuntu installation and now that kde3.5 is available I want to delete gnome
<ActionParsnip> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<lutiusveratius> !mountntfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountntfs
<Slartibartfast> !mount.ntfs-3g
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount.ntfs-3g
 * genii sips his coffee
<goofey> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<seku> was easy :D boot with cd, mount proc and bind /dev, fix grub, reboot, invoke dhclient
<seku> and fix nvidia from xorg.conf but that doesn't count.
<runpain2> problem i installed kubuntu 7.10 on my laptop cause i dont like the 8.10 the kde4 i dont like kde 3 is fine with me but my login screen  I use is with login manager where i can choose my background well i have tried and tried yet the back ground wont show up just the color i choose what can i do to fix this
<lutiusveratius> I cannot mount my hdd...any know some solution?
<sorteal> lutiusveratius : I'm assuming you've tried to mount it through both the gui and terminal?
<runpain2> lutiusveratius, tryto go to properties and uncheck the mount as user box in permissionsuser box
<lutiusveratius> I have done that before
<elirips> Hello. Since I have KDE 4.2 I have problems playing videos using kmplayer: If the movie is not in full-screen mode, there is a heavy flickering. Anyone got me a hint?
<lutiusveratius> it was doing everything ok...and today it says that I can open it only as a rook user
<lutiusveratius> sorteal and runpain2 :it was doing everything ok...and today it says that I can open it only as a rook user
<seku> lutiusveratius: put user to options in fstab?
<lutiusveratius> seku : mean to edit fstab?
<seku> yes
<lutiusveratius> seku : hm... gedit is not working...what's the command to edit it in kate?
<seku> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<genii> don't use sudo with gui apps
<seku> why?
<genii> seku: Because it screws up permissions for the regular user to run them again normally after
<genii> !kdesu
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<pablo_> hello
<seku> kdesu kate /etc/fstab then =)
<Mr_Griev1s|> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<pablo_> anyone knows where to adjust display gamma in 8.10?
<kanon-mat> hmm, kdesu works for me, should i make an alias for kdesudo?
<lutiusveratius> seku : bash: kdesu: command not found
<seku> you could use nano
<seku> its easy to use command line editor
<lutiusveratius> seku : /dev/sda1 /media/DOO\040IZO ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0 <---in command line...should there be some auto mount?O.o
<seku> auto option
<lutiusveratius> seku : like this... /dev/sda1 /media/DOO\040IZO ntfs-3g defaults,auto,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<seku> man fstab tells what "defaults" is as an option list
<pablo_> I looked for gamma options in xorg.conf but its mostly empty... any other ideas?
<seku> yes
<seku> pablo_: try kgamma
<pablo_> is it not installed by default?
<seku> dunno... try aptitude search kgamma -- i status means installed
<seku> a too... auto
<pablo_> ok
<noaXess> how can i watch a stream like this: mms://stream.livetv.chello.ch:554/Eurosport
<noaXess> vlc gives me an error..
<pablo_> it shows as p?
<seku> p means purge, its not installed
<seku> do aptitude install kgamma
<seku> noaXess: try get the error message
<noaXess> wait
<lutiusveratius> seku : I have tried few ways to mount my hdd...not working
<Spectre> hi, I set up turnig on numlock after start kubuntu.... but... numlock works, but numlock's LED doesn't light... any idea?
<lutiusveratius> seku : sometimes it says that i need to enter this in command line /dev/sda1 /media/HDD2 ntfs-3g force 0 0
<seku> there is no such command. /dev/sda1 is a device file
<seku> thats referring to fstab probably?
<lutiusveratius> seku : done it... yes,that was refering to fstab,and I have just put force after default and auto
<noaXess> seku: can't connect. thats all.. hm..
<lutiusveratius> seku : and then just used in terminal command mount /dev/sda1
<shadeslayer> hi,kubuntu doesnt seem to automount my CD ROM,any ideas??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: try: sudo mount -a
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: no
<Spectre> any idea?
<shadeslayer> it didnt work,although sudo mount -f /dev/cdrom works
<shadeslayer> but i cant see the drive
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ca/S:1363620
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: check in fstab for your options for /dev/scd0
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: kdesudo kate /dev/scd0 ?
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sure
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: here's mine
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/f4d593312
 * genii smacks ActionParsnip
<genii> shadeslayer: Don't try to edit the /dev/scd0
<shadeslayer> genii: yeah,sorry
<shadeslayer> its blank
<ActionParsnip> genii: oh yeah
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: i think i typed the wrong command
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
 * ActionParsnip facepalms
<shadeslayer> hmmm my paste widget doesnt seem to be working,looks like ill have to paste manually
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1363633
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: got it!
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: you have a space in nyour fstab
<shadeslayer> :O
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: before the word user and after 9660
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: there is a space, put a comma
<linknet_> nbnvbnvbnbnvbn
<shadeslayer> uh one sec
<linknet_> jhjhj
<genii> linknet_: Please stop that
<shadeslayer> found it
<linknet_> fff
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: what next ??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: once that is editted, save and exit kate, then run: sudo umount -a
<linknet_> hj
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: all devices are busy
 * shadeslayer wonders how soon the ops kick in
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: thats fine, they are mounted as they should be, try: sudo mount /dev/scd0
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: : lol , mount: unknown filesystem type 'utf8'
<linknet> dnhh
<linknet> jhjfjhfjdffffg
<linknet> gld;fgldfgdfgdfgdf
<linknet> kgghkl';gk;h
<shadeslayer> oh boy
<linknet> lgld;lfg;gl;l;glg
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: My bad, the space is correct
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: just copy the line from mine, easier
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: one moment
 * genii sips
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/f4d593312
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: just the last one??
<genii> linknet: You're next if you don't stop
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: yea as thats the one for /dev/scd0
<seku> how come i get address with dhclient but network management says not connected nor can get a connection -.-'
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: then sudo mount -a again??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: [mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<mado> hello guys and gals ...
<mado> i'm sitting at my father's computer at the moment ...
<mado> he uses kubuntu 8.10 ...
<shadeslayer> !enter | mado
<ubottu> mado: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: re-edit the file and press enter on the end of the line
<mado> yeah yeah shadeslayer :)
<mado> erm ... thing is ... i think i got some error-messages during the boot-process
<shadeslayer> mado: i got banned from #ubuntu for that kind of behaviour,better watch out
<mado> oh! ... shadeslayer ... is it that bad now? ... the last time i was here i was allowed to explain some things before
<shadeslayer> mado: i dont get you
<ActionParsnip> mado: just explain your situation and we will help
<mado> shadeslayer, ... i will tell you later :)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: still no go,it does not show in dolphin,strange
<wallshot> they banned you without asking you to cut down on the excessive carriage returns first?  that's pretty harsh.
<mado> can you tell me where i can look up the messages from the bootscreen?
<shadeslayer> wallshot: that and some other things
<ActionParsnip> mado: dmesg | less
<mado> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: could try a reboot
<shadeslayer> ok,ill brb then
<mado> is it possible to write the output into a text-file ActionParsnip ?
<kanon-mat> !redirection
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirection
<kanon-mat> mado: dmesg > thedmesgfile
<__mikem> What is the "lancelot part widget" (not to be confused with the "lancelot launcher") and how do I use it?
<mado> thanks kanon-mat ... where do i find the file then?
<demi> So i tried Kubuntu 9.03 alpha 6 today, installed fine, cept actually loading into kde, got a crash error and nothign showed up=\ lol
<seku> mado: in current working directory
<assilva> m4v hi
<kanon-mat> thats a file that u decide where to put and what to call, mado
<demi> also i thought the new version is suppose to use the ext4 filesystem?
<assilva> m4v, hi
<demi> It installed using ext3
<JontheEchidna> demi: if you apply the latest updates that crash should be fixed
<assilva> m4v, your bitch
<demi> Nothing could load up to even update it...
<demi> Well unless i used the terminal outside of kde.. think that would work?
<mado> ok then ...
<kanon-mat> mado@puter:~/ $ dmesg > Desktop/blablafile
<JontheEchidna> !ohmy | assilva
<ubottu> assilva: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mado> thanks kanon-mat :)
<sorteal> demi : it has ext4 support but I think ext3 is still the default you'd have to manually set up the partition table for ext4 support if I understand it correctly
<mado> as you all can see i'm a beginner :)
<assilva> JontheEchidna, fala cupade
<assilva> JontheEchidna, bicha
<demi> Would it be wise to use ext4 over ext3 atm?
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nope
<shadeslayer> genii: another one??
<sorteal> Not at the moment I'd wait till they start to use it as default still to many bugs from what I understand
<nen> shadeslayer, bichaa
<shadeslayer> huh??
<seku> mado: if you just wanna observe what happens at dmesk, you could use tail -f
 * shadeslayer was expecting a kick
<__mikem> does anyone know anything about the "lancelot part" widget?
<genii> shadeslayer: Apparently he had to get in one last stab
<shadeslayer> __mikem: does not work
<mado> seku, ... kanon-mat ... ActionParsnip ... shadeslayer ... and the rest of you in here -> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/688
<demi> Either way using KDE4.2 has been giving me nothing but troubles, especially everytime i reboot my screen resolution goes to 1600x1200, then when I go into display it shows 1280x960 and refreshes right away... happens every restart and is annoying as heck, anyone had that prob yet?
<__mikem> shadeslayer, either it doesn't work or I don't know how to use it :\
<shadeslayer> __mikem: at least for me
<kanon-mat> what are u looking for, mado?
<boitata> shadeslayer, shut up not
<ActionParsnip> mado: i dont know what you issue is so me reading that is pointless
<mado> line 483 for example
<__mikem> demi, KDE4.2 has been peaches and cream for me so far
<shadeslayer> boitata: please do not insult me
<mado> ActionParsnip, kanon-mat shadeslayer seku ... -> line 483 for example
<demi> I have reinstalled it several times this past week or so, and everytime i have problems with resolution going to max upon reboot.
<shadeslayer> mado: im a n00b
<boitata> FAQ mentioned there. This channel is publicly logged. The official Ubuntu logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<boitata> <mado> seku, ... kanon-mat ... ActionParsnip ... shadeslayer ... and the rest of you in here -> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/688
<boitata> <demi> Either way using KDE4.2 has been giving me nothing but troubles, especially everytime i reboot my screen resolution goes to 1600x1200, then when I go into display it shows 1280x960 and refreshes right away... happens every restart and is annoying as heck, anyone had that prob yet?
<boitata> <__mikem> shadeslayer, either it doesn't work or I don't know how to use it :\
<boitata> <shadeslayer> __mikem: at least for me
<boitata> <kanon-mat> what are u looking for, mado?
<boitata> <boitata> shadeslayer, shut up not
<boitata> <ActionParsnip> mado: i dont know what you issue is so me reading that is pointless
<boitata> <mado> line 483 for example
<boitata> <__mikem> demi, KDE4.2 has been peaches and cream for me so far
<peaches> __mikem: it all changes once you start to use it
 * shadeslayer is lost
<__mikem> stdin, I think he made it back in before the ban
<sorteal> demi : I've had 0 problems out of KDE4.2 but I'm using it in Mandriva and they customize it quit a bit.  Still using 3.5.10 in Kubuntu
<__mikem> peaches, lol at your nick and the ironic unintended highlight
<stdin> __mikem: good thing ban == mute :)
<__mikem> stdin, I thought that was only true if it began with the % token
<mado> boitata, i'm not sure but line 483 looks like an error to me ... what do you say?
<shadeslayer> __mikem: the lancelot widget works flawlesly
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: any other ideas??
<seku> mado: try another usb port
<__mikem> shadeslayer, yes, the launcher works flawlessly, but there is another widget called "lancelot part"
<victim> how do I fsck all my partitions?
<demi> yea im on 3.5 now in kubuntu, i still like the looks of the new 4.2, but still probs for me.
<shadeslayer> __mikem: i have it :P
<seku> mado: and other devices
<stdin> __mikem: the only difference is that a mute lets you join the channel, both will stop you from sending to the channel
<__mikem> stdin, oh
<mado> seku, erm ... i don't get it at the moment ...
<__mikem> shadeslayer, Lancelot Launcher works fine, but I can't make heads or tails of Lancelot Part
<mado> on my father's computer there are two usb-hubs ...
<mado> do these usb-hubs cause the error?
<mado> seku, ?
<shadeslayer> __mikem: me neither,nor does it work i think
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: can you manually mount?
<shadeslayer> __mikem: i think #kde will have a better idea
<__mikem> shadeslayer, very few of the configuration options are actually exposed :\
<kanon-mat> "error" in dmesg isnt always serious
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: now it cant find cdrom or scd0
<mado> is there a way to filter that stuff kanon-mat ? ... like ... all the messages that have something to do with "usb"
<seku> mado: i don't know... i'd dig up what that 110 is
<kanon-mat> !pipe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe
<kanon-mat> :(
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: maybe i forgot to mention that i use powertop as well,which disables hal
<kanon-mat> mado:  u can "pipe" commands, feeding them through eachother :)
<kanon-mat> dmesg | grep usb
<mado> kanon-mat, thank you
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: maybe thats causing issues
<kanon-mat> look up pipe and redirection, its very useful
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: so basically i enable hal?? how??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: start it in /etc/init.d is my guess, not sure as ive never disabled it
<pyroben92> hi
<shadeslayer> ill just run powertop to see what it edits then
<pyroben92> can you read this?
<shadeslayer> yes
<pyroben92> sweet
 * shadeslayer hates sweet things
<pyroben92> I love sweet things
<mado> oh come on guys and gals ... some boys / girls are sweet / cute :))
<mado> and what about pudding or chocolate? :)
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: maybe i can mount it to another place??
<mado> ok ... sorry!
<pyroben92> well i gtg ttyl
<shadeslayer> uh i have 3 lines to paste,here or pastebin??
<genii> 3 should be ok
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sure, you can ount anywhere you wish except in /proc
<shadeslayer> Suggestion: Disable 'hal' from polling your cdrom with:
<shadeslayer> hal-disable-polling --device /dev/cdrom 'hal' is the component that auto-opens a
<shadeslayer> window if you plug in a CD but disables SATA power saving from kicking in.
<shadeslayer> sorry closed the wrong window
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: so what do you think??
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: sure, you can ount anywhere you wish except in /proc
<shadeslayer> uh no about hal
<ActionParsnip> shadeslayer: not sure, not played with it
<seku> you're forgiven =) if you tell me where to start troubleshooting "network management" thing can't establish a connection (but dhclient by hand can)
<demi> Gonna retry running kubuntu 9.03, see ya
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: nope
<genii> seku: If you have some entry in /etc/network/interfaces  for a device, the networkmanagaer will believe it is manually configured and not do anything with it
<shadeslayer> so now my question changes to : has anyone played with hal??
<seku> i shouldn't have... let me check.
<seku> nope
 * shadeslayer looks at the list of 128 devices to figure which one is his CDROM
<kanon-mat> is it /dev/scd0 ?
 * stdin would look at what /dev/cdrom points to
<genii> seku: Alternately you can also use that file to specify something like: auto eth0  and underneath:iface eth0 inet dhcp       (if eth0 is the name)
<genii> seku: Then that will override the networkmanager
<seku> that i do... and remove the thing from taskbar ^^
<seku> thanks
<genii> seku: np
<shadeslayer> stdin: thanks
<shadeslayer> stdin: im looking at fstab,but what do i provide exo-mount with??
<shadeslayer> UUID??
 * shadeslayer uses gnome-mount
<mado> seku, ... i haven't found anything so far but i keep searching :=) ...
<shadeslayer> ill come back tomorrow,im just too tires
<shadeslayer> *d
<shadeslayer> bye
<mado> in the mean-time i tried "lsusb" and it shows me some devices :)
<mado> bye shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> XD
<seku> mado: lkml might be the place to look for. You can put site: directive to google
<noren> hi all
<mado> what is "lkml" seku ?
<seku> linux kernel mailing list
<seku> .org
<mado> uhuu ... i see
<mado> thank you :)
<seku> well, the other place to find it is probably source :D
<mado> well ... but i'm just a beginner ... i don't know anything about this seku :))
<seku> me neither... i just read what all the smart guys write ^^
<jtisme> anyone know of a opensource web ide I need to do some web work for a friend
<shadeslayer> I came back to tell you one thing,the CD mounts in GNOME
<seku> btw, if you put the error message to google in quotes, google searches for that exact thing
<seku> without it just searches those words
<seku> and site:lkml.org searches just from lkml.org
<shadeslayer> figure that out
<heiritx> iepe
<heiritx> ze esate zue?
<noren> heiritx: english plz
<tekteen> heiritx: what language?
<tekteen> espanol?
<tekteen> probably not
<mado> isn't there a kubuntu-es tekteen ?
<tekteen> mado there is
<tekteen> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mado> so?
<tekteen> mado: yes
<mado> *smiling*
<White_Pelican> I'm running debian through vbox. I'm trying to install the guest additions. it informs me I am not in the sudoers file. how do I fix this?
<xjjk> White_Pelican: easiest thing to do is add your user to the "admin" group
<xjjk> you can also edit /etc/sudoers manually with visudo
<samira> hi
<samira> Kubuntu upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 locked up Adept Manager, what should i do
<samira> Kubuntu upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 locked up Adept Manager, what should i do
<xjjk> samira: don't reboot...
<samira> i did unfortunately !
<xjjk> samira: mmm
<xjjk> well, try running update manager again
<samira> i turned off my laptop then turned on
<samira> how
<samira> i was just updating my kubuntu 7.04
<samira> then it stoped
<xjjk> er, updating, or upgrading from 7.04->7.10?
<samira> yes
<samira> then i cliked on upgrade
<samira> then it failed
<samira> then i couldn't enter the adept manager
<xjjk> where there any errors?
<samira> it says database is locked
<xjjk> you should just be able to run adept/update-manager again
<mado> seku, ... whom should i write what exactly in LKML ?
<samira> i can't
<xjjk> samira: do a quick check... open a terminal, and run:
<xjjk> ps aux | grep adept
<xjjk> ps aux | grep apt
<xjjk> ps aux | grep dpkg
<xjjk> verify nothing is running
<samira> ok
<samira> i have to run these lines one by one?
<xjjk> yes
<mado> seku, ... you ... the usb-problem ...
<samira> so i entered first line and the result is as below
<samira> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                        able)
<samira> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                        ess using it?
<mado> how can i write those guys and gals on LKML ? ... and what exactly should i tell them? seku
<xjjk> samira: hrm, useful, but you won't get those messages if you ran the commands I gave you
<kanon-mat> what are u trying to do with usb, mado?
<xjjk> the commands I gave you check whether something is running or not
<kanon-mat> kernel developement is maybe not the first step
<mado> kanon-mat, it's just the same thing i mentioned earlier ... i don't really know what the whole thing means ... and ...
<kanon-mat> does ur usb work?
<mado> i don't know what i should do
<kanon-mat> if it works u dont have to do anything :)
<mado> kanon-mat, -> here ... check this out ... and can you help me so that i can find out if the things are working? -> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/691
<tmeixner_> where do I change the start/stop system sounds in ? The default sounds like a bird walking over a casio keyboard.
<kanon-mat> if you put an usb device in, can u access it?
<mado> one thing though ... this computer has two scanners connected via usb ... i can only see one kanon-mat
<tmeixner_> kde that is.
<seku> mado: I'm not sure it belongs to the list, but if you post it, provide your dmesg and relevant hardware info. If you are sure the thing isn't broken and your usb works fine other than that...
<mado> well ... i found the "printer" in this kde-menu ... i'm now trying to print a page
<mado> ok ... printer works fine ... mouse too ...
<mado> that makes two usb-things work :)
<seku> a high speed device?
<mado> now i will try the others ...
<mado> seku, i don't know :)
<seku> mado: it's not exactly a support forum, but if everyhting should be fine it might be a bug =) and if not its a good excuse =)
<mado> erm ... ok ... printer works fine ... mouse too ... the two usb-hard-disks can be mounted ...
<mado> now for the scanners ... what is the default scan-ocr-program in kubuntu 8.10 with kde4 installed?
<mado> or asked differently ...
<mado> how can i check the scanners are working fine seku ?
<mado> because i can't see "kooka" seku
<serox> Hi!
<serox> I just plugged in a microphone into my laptop.
<serox> I plugged into the mic-slot.
<serox> But I don't know how to make it work.
<xjjk> mado: I think the name of the KDE4 scanning application is skanlite
<serox> Can somebody maybe help me
<serox> ?
<ivanatwork> serox: you have to open your audio mix
<mado> xjjk, ... ok ... i'll check that
<genii> mado: gimp or xsane should still work
<serox> ivanatwork: I have kmix open.
<xjjk> mado: yah, actually, personally I use gimp/quiteinsane
<cTn> http://pastebin.com/d2303fd56
<cTn> och sry
<ivanatwork> serox: in your options you can configure the channels
<ivanatwork> serox: some channels are hidden
<josh-l> hey folks, trying to install kdegraphics-kde4 but apparently "No candidate version found for kdegraphics-kde4"  whats up with that?
<serox> ivanatwork: What should I pick in "settings"?
<genii> josh-l: If you're not on a mixed kde3/kde4 box the name is likely just kdegraphics without the -kde4
<josh-l> oh ok
<mado> well ... how do i start the scanning-process with quiteinsane xjjk ? ... is it complicated? ... because i can't let my father do complicated stuff on the computer :)
<josh-l> genii: do you know what libikipi5 is?
<dumonde> ö
<josh-l> apparently installing kdegraphics will remove libkipi5
<xjjk> mado: by itself, via the 'quiteinsane' command
<xjjk> mado: I usually use it through GIMP... and while I've not used it, I think it's best to use skanlite
<xjjk> that's the KDE4 app that's supported
<genii> josh-l: I don't know what that is offhand. But it could be looked up at packages.ubuntu.com
<mado> ok ... that's not complicated ... but my father needs some stuff with a gui
<mado> skanlite does not find a scanner
<xjjk> mado: hr
<xjjk> hrm*
<xjjk> mado: did quiteinsane find it?
<cTn> i have one free bonus invite frop dropbox, is anyone interested?
<mado> well ... i hope so ... quiteinsane is currently searching for them :)
<xjjk> cTn: you need invites for dropbox?
<serox> ivanatwork: I don't find it =/
<mado> nope xjjk ... unfortunately no scanner can be found by QuiteInsane
<xjjk> mado: yah, that's a problem
<mado> but how can this be? ...
<cTn> xjjk: nope, i need to invite one more person, so i fill my invitations bonus limit, and that person also receives +250mb bonus, so both ppl are happy
<mado> at least the epson-scanner worked fine with kooka under kde3.5.10 :) xjjk
<xjjk> mado: I'm not the one to diagnose this, so my advice is worth salt
<xjjk> cTn: er, thought you only get the 250MB+ increase if the invite/referral became a paying customer
<cTn> xjjk: nope, both customers and normal users receive this bonus
<xjjk> cTn: ah, neat
<mado> well then ... any idea what i should do?
<xjjk> cTn: I'm interested... been wanting to play with this
<xjjk> mado: what kind of scanner is it? USB?
<xjjk> mado: is the scanner compatible with Linux?
<ivanatwork> serox: There is a File menu then an "Impostazioni" (Options perhaps?) menu, then an Help Menu. Use the Options Menu --> Configure Channels
<mado> actually there are two scanners connected with this computer ...
<mado> 1) hp scanjet 5500c ... and it looks like linux found a similar one in "lsusb" ...
<mado> 2) epson perfection 1200 u ...
<mado> the second one's the one that already worked before xjjk
<xjjk> mado: and it finds neither?
<mado> yep ... neither the hp nor the epson :) ... although a "hp" with a wrong "number" is listed in "lsusb"
<mado> xjjk,
<samira> i want to install my webcam A4tech, can anyone help me pleasE?
<mado> *thinking xjjk and going to the toilet too*
<dr_willis> !webcam | samira
<ubottu> samira: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xain> Could someone help me with installation of Amarok 2?
<samira> thankssssssssss
<josh-l> did I miss anything, I had to restart opera...
<dr_willis> normally i plug in a webcam fire up cheese, and it works. :) if not.. well its very likely to be a unsupported webcam
<serox> ivanatwork: There is only "quit" in File.
<serox> ivanatwork: http://www.speedyshare.com/808631435.html looks like that
<josh-l> genii:  did i miss anything you said?
<serox> Now when I take the mic out my laptop makes a crazy sound.
<ivanatwork> serox, in "Input"??
<serox> ivanatwork: What about it?
<mado> i'm back xjjk but i don't have an idea at the moment
<xjjk> mado: I don't either
<ivanatwork> serox, kmix01.png --> why is the "Front Mic" so low? Also, you doesn't seem to have the "Mic" and "Front Mic" activated. Please turn them on.
<xjjk> mado: it *seems* as if it'd be some kind of permissions problem?
<mado> ? how can i check this?
<serox> ivanatwork: Okey
<mado> xjjk,
<ivanatwork> serox, just to check they are working. If you try to speak, do you hear the speakers too?
<xjjk> mado: take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/121082
<xjjk> mado: apparently there's a scanner group... is your user part of it?
<mado> well ... let's see xjjk
<serox> ivanatwork: It works now
<genii> josh-l: I found http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kipi/ which describes what that package it wants to remove is, if yer interested
<serox> ivanatwork: But really shitty sound =)
<serox> I bought the mic for like 5-6 dollars
<serox> 4-5 dollars, I bought it for 30:- swedish
<mado> how can i find out if my user is part of the scanner-group?
<dr_willis> grep /etc/groups scanner
<dr_willis> grep /etc/groups username
<dr_willis> or am i backwards...
<xjjk> backwords
<xjjk> get scanner /etc/group
<xjjk> er, grep scanner /etc/group
<ivanatwork> serox: heh, try to find the right settings. I'm not so sure I understand all the channels. And the switches with all these strange names ;)
<mado> reinhold@pc-0815:~$ get scanner /etc/group
<mado> bash: get: command not found
<xjjk> mado: sorry, meant grep
<serox> ivanatwork: But now when I unplugg the mic the laptop makes a crazy annoying sound.
<mado> reinhold's my father :)
<xjjk> mado: you can also use the user administration tool, but grep is faster
<mado> xjjk, -> grep scanner /etc/group
<mado> bash: reinhold@pc-0815:~$: command not found
<sikun> i just installed kubuntu 8.10 on my laptop.. and in the hardware drivers app, it shows the ATI Graphics driver for it.. but when i goto click activate nothing happens? is there another way to activate it?
<xjjk> mado: run it again..
<serox> ivanatwork: I will reboot now to see if the sound dissapears.
<josh-l> genii:  yeah i found the same page, but do you think its ok to remove this? I want to install non gtk apps to be able to create kde plasma themes...
<ivanatwork> serox: try to switch off the mic in the output ;)
<serox> ivanatwork: Thanks alot for your help!
<xjjk> grep scanner /etc/group
<serox> ivanatwork: I did that
<xjjk> mado: Ubuntu definitely installs grep
<mado> uuh ... xjjk ... found the error for not finding the command :)
<ivanatwork> serox: you're welcome ;)
<genii> josh-l: I imagine the reason it needs to remove it is because something in kdegrapics package replaces it
<mado> grep scanner /etc/group
<mado> scanner:x:104:
<xjjk> mado: yah, there's the problem
<mado> xjjk, -> grep scanner /etc/group
<mado> scanner:x:104:
<xjjk> mado: add your user to it
<mado> what is the problem?
<josh-l> genii: ok i'll give it a shot if i miss it i'll consider reinstalling
<xjjk> your currently running user needs to be part of the scanner group
<mado> and how do i go about that?
<dr_willis> !group
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about group
<dr_willis> !groups
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<xjjk> mado: it's best you use KDE's tools rather than the the CLI, just for your learning experience...
<genii> josh-l: I am leaving work now, so will appear /away until I relogin from home. But I'll read whatever scroll there is then on the subject if you post anything to me here
<dr_willis> edit that file and add username at the end of the scanner: line is one way
<xjjk> in system settings somewhere
<ivanatwork> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<josh-l> is there any kde app that can replace gimp?
<mado> well then ... ok ... i'll try it again ...
<mado> i made a "check mark" at scanner
<mado> and i'm starting QuiteInsane again
<dr_willis> group changes dont take effect till the user logs out/in - i recall
<ivanatwork> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mado> uhuu ... thanks dr_willis ...
<mado> then i will do that :)
<josh-l> does the kubuntu team plan on fixing koffice for jaunty?
<goofey> josh-l: I'm not aware of any attempt by kde to replace gimp
<goofey> josh-l: what's wrong with koffice?
<xjjk> goofey: don't think it's about replacing gimp, more about providing kword/etc
<josh-l> goofey:  it doesnt install on itrepid, or jaunty for that matter
<josh-l> right its not about replacing gimp at all
<goofey> josh-l: ok, let me rephrase - is there a kde equivalent to gimp?  no
<goofey> josh-l: does it work in kde 4.x on other distros?
<goofey> josh-l: koffice that is, not gimp.  :)
<josh-l> i dont know to be honest, but i would expect that koffice does work with kde4 since thats what kde4 has as its current version
<Noughmad> I have KOffice on Jaunty...
<Noughmad> and it's working
<xjjk> josh-l: it doesn't install?
<goofey> josh-l: ahh, ok, I was just trying to figure out if it's a kde or kubuntu issue
<xjjk> josh-l: it seems to for me, on jaunty however
<xjjk> 1.6.3
<Noughmad> ahh, 2.0 works
<josh-l> Noughmad: how did you get 2.0? its not in the jaunty repos i dont think
<Noughmad> it is
<Noughmad> josh-l: koffice-kde4, version 1.9.98.7
<josh-l> i'm so glad adept was replaced, not that I dont usually use cli... but still at lease kpackagekit is usefull
<josh-l> Noughmad: how about krit?
<sixtolo> how about /b/?
<josh-l> Noughmad: koffice2 looks nice
<xjjk> anyone else try synapse? that new Qt/Mono IM client
<xjjk> http://synapse.im/
<xjjk> it's pretty neat
<xjjk> has some interesting features too
<Noughmad> josh-l: krita works, the package in krita-kde4
<Noughmad> xjjk: what does it have over Kopete?
<xjjk> Noughmad: looks a bit slicker... the integration stuff, mostly
<xjjk> source code highlighting, YouTube/Flickr integration
<josh-l> damn... error installing koffice-kde4 (on intrepid)
<Noughmad> youtube integration in an IM client?
<josh-l> can anyone tell me how to install koffice 2 on intrepid?
<josh-l> damnit i want koffice 2
<Noughmad> get jaunty?
<Noughmad> it's really stable
<Noughmad> what does the error say?
<khashayar> I'd like to rebuild kdebase-workspace in order to have google gadgets support in plasma. Any ideas which dependency I need to add to debian/control?  (I asked in #kubuntu-devel, but had no reply)
<josh-l> well apparently http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 koffice 2 wont work with kde 4.2 + intrepid
<josh-l> I cant use kubuntu jaunty, because it wont reboot, or shutdown for me
<josh-l> lame
<Noughmad> try kubuntu-experimental
<Noughmad> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Noughmad> I think they have a later version, not sure though
<josh-l> Noughmad: for what just for koffice 2? or will i have to upgrade the entire os?
<Noughmad> just for the koffice
<josh-l> i'll try it
<Noughmad> no, sorry
<josh-l> huh?
<Noughmad> it says No matching package for 'koffice-kde4'.
<josh-l> how about for koffice?
<demi> Hey all, im using 0.03 Jaunty atm, and is there anyway to manual install my fglrx video driver, because the HArdware Driver program is trying to activating a Fire GL Driver, and not the Radeon Driver?
<josh-l> Noughmad: just koffice ? no kde4 perhaps?
<Noughmad> nope
<demi> errr 9.03 Jaunty release.....
<josh-l> ah hmm
<josh-l> well i guess i'll just have to wait
<demi> Anyways like KDE3 to manual pick what driver im needing? It's odd it's trying to pick up a fire gl one.
<Noughmad> josh-l: probably
<Noughmad> demi: I have the same problem, i tried usivg envyng but it didn't work
<demi> You using Alpha 6 as well?
<Noughmad> yep
<demi> gay man, they better fix that by next release lol, i was happy to get it up and running, now it's picking the wrong video driver=\
<astrobear> i'm trying to get strigi and nepomuk to work
<Noughmad> astrobear: install soprano-backend-sesame
<astrobear> i went to the nepomuk/strigi server config in system settings.. "enable nepomuk semantic desktop" is already selected, and after selecting "enable strigi desktop file indexer"..
<astrobear> oh
<astrobear> okay
<Noughmad> :)
<astrobear> anyway, i clicked it and it doesn't work
<astrobear> had to manually start the daemon and client
<astrobear> but i'll install that now :)
<Noughmad> so did I, several times, then I read the developer's blog
<astrobear> soprano-daemon is what's listed in apt
<Noughmad> no sesame?
<astrobear> and it's already installed
<astrobear> no sesame
<Noughmad> uhh, I think it's only available in Jaunty
<astrobear> "then I read the developer's blog" the nepomuk or kubuntu blog?
<astrobear> argh
<Noughmad> the nepomuk
 * astrobear wonders..
<astrobear> how stable is jaunty?
<astrobear> probably stable enough
<astrobear> compared to kde 4.0 :)
<Noughmad> I find it very stable
<astrobear> jaunty it is then
<Noughmad> ati driver doesn't work and Kontact, but it never crashed on me yet
<astrobear> kontact doesn't work?
<Noughmad> kontact has startup issues, no big deal
<Noughmad> I just worded that strangely
<Noughmad> it wont start on startup
<astrobear> o.O
<astrobear> that's a big deal
<astrobear> so kontact doesn't work
<Noughmad> is it really that hard to click an icon to start it?
<astrobear> if it doesn't start, then clicking an icon isn't going to help :P
<Noughmad> no no
 * astrobear has hope!
<astrobear> ...
<Noughmad> it doesn't start when you start the computer
<astrobear> ooooh
<astrobear> not a problem
<Noughmad> sorry for confusion
<astrobear> w00t, jaunty here i come
<thebe> Hello
<astrobear> np
<astrobear> hi thebe
<thebe> I am using kubuntu but I don know how to connect to wireless network??
<thebe> I had tried to find it out, but never got,
<astrobear> right click on the green glob in the taskbar, do you see any connections there?
<astrobear> globe*
<thebe> you mean in system tray??
<astrobear> yes
<thebe> thereee are option like eth0, create new connectiion deactivate etc
<thebe> I have tried to find out there but I did not
<astrobear> okay, so it isn't detecting any wireless connections.
<astrobear> that's as far as i go :P
 * astrobear is useless now, for  thebe
<NiTz> thebe:  you can drop to a terminal "konsole" window and type sudo iwconfig and see if there is anything on your system supporting wireless extensions
<thebe> if i keep mouse over that device notification, then it displays "Eth0, activated"
<astrobear> eth0 is your wired connection
<astrobear> ..typically
<NiTz> thebe: you would normally see wlan0 for wireless
<thebe> there is no device supporting wireless  extensions
<thebe> l0,eth0 and pan 0 only no wlan 0
<NiTz> thebe:  Your card is not supported then
<thebe> driver problem??
<NiTz> yep
<NiTz> Find out what card you have and google that puppy for Linux support
<thebe> but i have kubuntu 8.10
<thebe> okay
<astrobear> oh, oh! jaunty has a new software manager!!
<astrobear> that makes me very happy
<NiTz> yeah, jaunty rocks
<thebe> thanks
<astrobear> ack, it uses quassel. my irc logs are going to be even more split
<thebe> i will try
<astrobear> oh, well. quassel has a screen like feature so that's very nice
<astrobear> don't have to use proxies
<BluesKaj> quassel is ok , just kinda boring looking
<NiTz> using quassel now and never used it before, always used xchat
<NiTz> not bad
<astrobear> i donwloaded it a few weeks ago, it's missing quite a lot of features that konversation has
<NiTz> true
<astrobear> probably because it's new to the scene
<astrobear> on second thought, i'm going to hold off on the upgrade
<astrobear> i like amarok 1 and konversation
<BluesKaj> I prefer to have differnt coloured nicks in the chat text but dunno if that will be available soon. My understanding is the devs are working on it.
<JontheEchidna> I personally build the kde4 konversation from source
<JontheEchidna> it's pretty good
<NiTz> I build amarok from source
<BluesKaj> amorok2 is a mess ..trying too hard to look like a Vista app
<astrobear> bah, it's in the beginning stages of being a great player
<astrobear> just like kde
<astrobear> kde4*
<iain> hi I'm having some trouble with kubuntu 8.04.  I cannot see certain menu items or label on buttons in a few applications, things like digikam 0.94, this program, and things like plasmoids (network manager is one)... what or where should I start to look to fix this?
<NiTz> iain:  Have you performed all the updates?  There have been problems of late with all that you have mentioned
<JontheEchidna> iain: http://forum.kde.org/-solved-blank-menus-t-37060.html
<JontheEchidna> NiTz: the drivers that fix the issue are in Kubuntu 9.04 by default
<javier> hola alguien que hable español
<NiTz> Oops sorry, I thought iain wrote 9.04
<JontheEchidna> !es | javier
<ubottu> javier: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<iain> thanks seems simple enough!!
<schummelpilz> problem: uhci_hcd starts on every system startup, although i have it blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. Any ideas why?
<iain> is there a central way to determine what kde3 and kde4 apps your system is running?
<petr> ahoj, nekdo cz?
<petr> hello, i have got a problem, my main toolbar - the one with e.g. quit-cross - disappeared. can sbd help me? :D
<eamonn> Hey, I have a small problem, that probably has an obscure but simple solution.
<petr> i really need help, i am not absolutely lamer, but this is the biggest problem for me :D i really tried to find the solution, but its up to my powers... :-/
<eamonn> Whats your problem Petr?
<petr> hello, i have got a problem, my main toolbar - the one with e.g. quit-cross - disappeared. can sbd help me? :D
<eamonn> You have a 2 button mouse?
<eamonn> (or more)
<petr> yep
<petr> (thx 4 your time ;) )
<eamonn> Right click on the desktop and click 'configure desktop'
<eamonn> I'll see if theres a way to get to the panel editor from there
<petr> thx, ill wait :)
<eamonn> nope
<eamonn> In an ideal world, there'd be a way so that every option had a tool-tip that showed the bash command that is run when clicking it.
<eamonn> Or something analagous to it...
<eamonn> For example, there is certanly a command that configures your desktop.  It would certanly help us lay people learn BASh.
<petr> i tried to find something like you talk about, but a was looser in this fight :D
<eamonn> You can't see the panel at all?
<XPS_M1330> someone told me about this command-line program, it makes suggestions on how to reduce power consumption. I can't remember its name. can someone tell me what it is?
<eamonn> Never 'erd of it.
<astrobear> can someone help me get flash working in konqueror? also, while typing the web address, when i hit ctl-a to select all the text, the browser instead selects all the text in the webpage. and when in gmail, when composing a message, when i hit ctl-a to select all the text, it instead highlights all the text around the message composition area, like the links and whatnot :P
<XPS_M1330> it suggested to change something on my cdrom and now it's all screwed up
<XPS_M1330> cant remember what I changed
<astrobear> and, if i'm typing a long message, i can't highlight from the bottom and scroll to the top of the message, highlighting the entire message. the only possible and highly inconvenient way is to hold the lmb, and at the same time scroll up with my mouse wheel. it would be better to click with lmb and move the mouse upward
<eamonn> Astrobear: Go to adept, search for "flashplugin".  Flashplugin nonfree works.
<astrobear> okay, will do
<astrobear> oh wait
<astrobear> i do have that
<astrobear> i've already installed it
<eamonn> And it won't work?
<astrobear> i have libflashplayer.so
<astrobear> right
<petr> eamonn: i have got a little problems with english - what your pre-last clause mean... :-/ should I write BASh into any command line...?
<astrobear> and my last konqueror issue: the middle mouse button to close tabs doesn't work, i've selected the feature in the settings.
<eamonn> BASh is basicly the command line :)
<eamonn> My latest conquerer issue: its a browser that is used by > 1% of the market!
<astrobear> sadly yes
<astrobear> and sadly flash isn't open source
<petr> eamonn: okey, but in my BASh theres also no toolbar...
<astrobear> konqueror has things going for it though, it isn't your typical browser. it's integration with kde is wonderful, and it's great for kde devs
<XPS_M1330> can I reset the cdrom hardware config to default somehow?
<petr> i thought... my english is better.... :D
<astrobear> anyway, i'll idle and hope someone can help me
<thebe> Yep, I have Atheros WLa
<thebe> WLAN Nic
<thebe> System>Hardware Drivers
<XPS_M1330> I can't find the selfdestruct button on my laptop, what's the manual command?
<thebe> I got there the driver of this WLAN NIC and it was activated too
<thebe> but even then, there is no blinking light in the indicator of wlan
<thebe> any solution??
<petr> -help
<thebe_> I need help plz
<thebe_> I wanna fix my wireless problem
<petr> thebe_: so do i
<robin0800> thebe: in mine I use led=1 in modprobe
<thebe_> i did non understand what robin mean??
<wirechief> thebe what is your wireless problem
<thebe_> Oh, I could not connect to wireless
<thebe_> In network notification (system tray) icon, there is only eth0 and I did sudo iwconfig and pan0,l0 and eth0 only displays
<wirechief> what does lspci |grep Wireless show ?
<thebe_> I tried to find out about driver status in System>Hardware drivers too, and the driver for Atheros is activated too
<thebe_> even then no connection
<wirechief> i would try using dhclient eth0  then try eth1 if that didnt work
<thebe_> wirechief i didnot get your command
<thebe_> is it spci grep??
<wirechief> but also i would do cat /etc/network/interfaces  and see what shows up. sometimes its wlan0
<wirechief> lspci |grep Wireless
<will> Could someone recommend a good video player that automatically retrieves codec's?
<wirechief> thebe what network manager are you using ? network-manager or wicd
<thebe_> Knetwork manager
<wirechief> ok
<petr> wirechief: what does "thebe" mean? :)
<wirechief> i am currently on a different distro and using wi-cd it is different than knetwork-manager but does the job
<thebe_> i put command lspci |grep wireless and it displayed Ethernet controller Atheros Communication Inc. AR"¤2x 802.11 1bg wirelsess
<wirechief> petr i havent found out yet
<petr> wirechief: wow, really nice shortcut, thx :))
<wirechief> sure
<petr> wirechief: there is still question... why is it "thebe", but... i dont have to know everything... but if yo
<petr> ...you'd have time... :D
<thebe_> waitin you wirechief, and petr i am beginner
<thebe_> have been one week in linux world
<wirechief> this stuff might be dated but it use to work well check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thebe_> so need your help
<wirechief> thebe check the link ^^^
<petr> lolll
<thebe_> thanks
<thebe_> thank you wirechief
<wirechief> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<petr> wirechief, thebe_ i thought "thebe" is some shortcut of words "i havent found yet" :D
<wirechief> petr when you want to address someone it is best to use their nick, otherwise it gets lost in the traffic on the irc but here today is not too bad
<wirechief> thebe np
<petr> wirechief: i do understand... :D thx, but.. it was cross purposes from my direction :D
<wirechief> ok.. no problem...
<petr> wirechief: btw. could you help me? O:-) i am afraid that really die because of my problem... :D
<wirechief> petr maybe what is your problem
<wirechief> petr need to know what version of kbuntu you are using too.
<petr> wirechief: 3.5.10...?
<will> Is there a way to get dragon player to read .flv files?
<master> Hello..
<master> I'm trying to install an IDE called HI-TIDE for C programing with microcontrollers. It is based on eclipse and has an exeuteble of its own for installation. It is console based and asked me for path where java is installed
<master> and I cant get it to work... :/
<master> had it working before in arch..
<wirechief> master just use the locate command to find java but do updatedb before you use it.
<master> yeah have done that..
<master> but what should a type in then? /usr/share/java does not seam to work..
<master> got it to work!!! :D /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/
<master> :)
<Guest68330> carlo
<wirechief> master ;)
<contrast> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> hey guys, is their a lightweight DE based on Qt?
<ActionParsnip> gtk is to xfce as qt is to.....
<contrast> ActionParsnip: last i heard, the guys who developed kxdocker were supposed to be working on one. not sure if anything ever came of it.
<contrast> i know it's not qt-based, but have you tried e17 _lately_?
<sy> i like to know some can help me for my compter
<contrast> hrmm... "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a" doesn't seem to be working to fix apt. should it be safe to just remove /var/lib/dpkg/lock?
<contrast> sy: yes...?
<sy> how do i instal cd ubuntu in my compter
<contrast> sy: do you want to keep windows installed, or just wipe it out and only have ubuntu?
<sy> only heve ubuntu
<contrast> assuming you've already backed up any data you mean to keep, just double-click the Install icon and when it asks you about partitioning, select "Use entire disk". the rest is pretty self-explanatory
<contrast> sy: are you running from the live cd now?
<sy> no, i want to start it tomorrow
<contrast> ?
<contrast> sy: what's your native language?
<sy> bambara
<contrast> !bam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bam
<contrast> !ba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ba
<contrast> bah
<sy> bambara is my tongue
<capitancan> Me acabo de instalar kubuntu y tengo un problemilla... ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<contrast> !bm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bm
<sy> but i speak english a little bit
<fosco__> !es | capitancan
<ubottu> capitancan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sy> can you help me?
<capitancan> Gracias....
<contrast> sy: i'm still not sure what you're asking. :)
<capitancan> Me acabo de instalar kubuntu y tengo un problemilla... ¿alguien me puede ayudar?
<fosco__> capitancan, use english please
<contrast> heh
<sy> i told you i want to install live cd ubuntu in my compter. but i don't know how to do it.
<fosco__> sy, burn the iso file in a blank CD, reboot your computer and follow the instructions on screen
<sy> is it easy?
<fosco__> yes
<sy> thanks, i have another question, i don't know how to pirate the film in internet, music. do you have a idea
<fosco__> this is kubuntu support
<fosco__> do not ask for that
#kubuntu 2009-03-18
<ActionParsnip> has anyone seen wolfenQt?
<ActionParsnip> crazy stuff
<JohnH3> I have a problem when switching to virtual terminal in kubuntu - it sometimes logs me out of my GUI session
<JohnH3> Anyone have any idea?
<JohnH3> is there anyone out there?
<contrast> ActionParsnip: yeah, i saw that. very interesting.
<ActionParsnip> bit ott
<contrast> JohnH3: sounds like a graphics driver issue. ati?
<ActionParsnip> its like 3DNA for windws
<JohnH3> NVidia actually - 8400GS
<contrast> ott?
<contrast> JohnH3: which driver are you using?
<JohnH3> nvidia 180
<ActionParsnip> ott = over the top
<contrast> the one in the repos? and which release of kubuntu?
<contrast> JohnH3: ^
<JohnH3> 8.04.  I think I installed Nvidia 180 manually, but I also think I had the problem before that when I was using 177
<contrast> JohnH3: maybe try logging into a failsafe session and see if it still does it? you using kde3 or 4?
<demi> in KDE4 How do i take 1600x1200 resolution off Auto? i would prefer 1280x960 be Auto
<demi> that is why everytime i restart it goes to 1600x1200, I want that auto off.
<JohnH3> ok, I'll try that later - I need to stay booted up for now.  I'm using kde3 by the way.
<contrast> demi: did you already change it in System Settings -> Display?
<JohnH3> Thanks contrast
<contrast> JohnH3: np, good luck
<demi> i chose 1280x960, but when i reboot it goes back to the Auto 1600x1200
<contrast> JohnH3: by failsafe session, i meant from the login screen, not the boot menu
<ActionParsnip> demi: set the leftmost res in xorg.conf to be your desired res
<contrast> demi: what kinda graphics card?
<demi> it says auto by 1600x1200 and no others, and i dont know how to change that.
<JohnH3> Oh I see ....in that case ....
<demi> ATI radeon X1800xt
<contrast> demi: did you change it in Catalyst also?
<devilsadvocate> demi, auto as in refresh rate? :/
<ActionParsnip> demi: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<contrast> devilsadvocate: auto as in res
<demi> nah just says auto next to the resolution, im nto sure, but thats what it keeps chaning too after i restart.
<demi> Hey I did change it in my catalyst drivers let me try that, i tried adding lines in xorg.conf to set my res but that caused X to hang and not respond upon reboot.
<demi> Brb though.
<contrast> battery's gettin' low. peace, y'all
<demi> Ok i changed my settings in my Catalyst Drivers, also, but it still restarts back in 1600x1200
<demi> what do i add into xorg.conf, i used my papers form Freebsd, assuming its the same thing in this xorg.conf to add resolutions.
<demi> But it caused X not to respond.
<demi> What do i add in my xorg.conf to set resolution to 1280x960* upon reboot, because that has to be whats causing my prob.
<Tirili> Can I start X with the command startx as a user in a shell as I can do it in other distros? It doesn't know the command startx here. :(
<hernan> hellooooooooooo
<demi> i got it to work when X was closed Tirili
<BluesKaj> Tirili, yes , startx is the right cmnd
<cchisogn> demi: did you check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution?
<Tirili> Hm. Then everything is broken here.
<hernan> somebody prub ubuntu 2.0 ue gamer?
<hernan> i have that distro
<hernan> somebody to speak spanish?
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> Ubuntu 2.0 Gamer ?
<hernan> sii
<hernan> ese tengo ahora
<hernan> es ultimte edition
<hernan> 2.0
<hernan> gamer
<dr_willis> Thats not a officialy supported version of uibuntu/kubuntu. so they may have their own support channel. Unless its a very gerneal questin
<hernan> okey
<hernan> i donwloaded
<hernan> from tehe page
<hernan> theeman is realesed it
<hernan> he realized a 2.1 version too
<hernan> is based in 8.10 intrepix
<dr_willis> well that was pointless....
<dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> yeah kinda
<demi> Well i added in some display modes bt X when logging out won't respond, i know im doing this right because I would always have to manually add them in using Freebsd.
<dr_willis> You mean to say the PC freezes when you log out of X ?
<dr_willis> or at least X freezes.. can you ssh in from anotehr pc?
<demi> i don't have that setup atm. I did a recovery and restored X, to get back in.
<dr_willis> last i had a X lockup on logouit - was due to video card drivers..
<demi> if I send my xorg.conf in on pastebin, could someone help me to add the lines i need in it to make my comp log in keeping my 1280x960 resolution?
<dr_willis> You using some odd hardware/conectors? normally X should be able to see what all modes you can use.
<dr_willis> ive not had to tweak my modes in ages.
<dr_willis> Not using a KVM switch?  DVI lcd monitor?
<demi> i know how to do this on Freebsd, but this xorg.conf is like empty, and I add the subsection under "screen" and X just wont pick it up, and screen stays black.
<demi> just using a reg old Dell Trinitron
<dr_willis> new xorg.conf files are very minimal
<dr_willis> demi,  dvi or vga conection?
<clover> is kde 4.2.1 in the repo channel. I have kubuntu 8.10
<demi> DVI to VGA monitor is VGA so im using an adapter off mycard to vga, but that shold be a prob just converting it.
<dr_willis> That may be an issue there demi  if it was DVI all the way -X would proberly be using the proper modes by default
<demi> Clover , ionly 4.2.0 is i believe ve upgraded now 10 times and diff reinstalls trying to fix my resolution.
<dr_willis> best thing i ever did was get rid of my VGA stuff.
<demi> Yea, Well i getting a new Asus 22" widescreen here soon, but why doesnt this happen on KDE3.5 or Ubuntu Gnome?
<dr_willis> 'what' happens exactly?
<dr_willis> The X modes are defined by the xorg.conf or auto-detected. the desktops can switch modes using the xrandr tools.. but other then that. theres not a lot of differances/things that kde3.5/gnome/kde4/OtherDesktops do to the modes
<demi> Ok, My resolution is now set at 1280x960, i then log out or restart doesnt matter, my once kdm loads or X, my resolution goes 1600x1200, if i then open KDE's Display Manager, it's still set at 1280x960 and refresh's automatically.
<demi> So bascially i have to load open display each reboot to have my wanted resolution refresh...
<clover> Hey is kubuntu ok for being used as a web server?
<demi> It's just really annoying to have to do that each time.
<dr_willis> clover,  it can be used like that.
<demi> Clover, yes works great, be sure to install Adobe Flash, and Java, for Sites needing it.
<clover> thank you?
<dr_willis> demi,  so you use the kde tools to set the res to what you like. but it dosent save it for the user.
<demi> errr Server=\ thought I saw browser..=\
<maco> clover: well i dont think kde includes that functionality (but then, it has practically everything)...but no reason you cant install apache
<demi> it saves it but doesnt refresh to it upon reboot, or if i log out.
<dr_willis> demi,  try a new user. see if works for them.. sounds to me like its just a KDE config/setting issue
<dr_willis> not a xorg issue
<demi> Like i said ill log in with 1600x1200, but once i open the display window in KDE it auto goes to my selected resolution.
<demi> and this would happen over and over after 10 installs?
<dr_willis> you just said it worked? wati a second..
<dr_willis> KDM screenn is 1600x1200,  you login with a new user first time.. it is still using 1600x1200 right? you then set the res you want.. and it dosent 'rember' that setting for the user next time he logs in?
<clover> does anyone have experience with linux user groups. I want to start one due to lack of them in my area
<demi> Yes, your correct.
<maco> dr_willis: it remembers it, but it doesnt set it
<maco> clover: ive no experience with starting one, but im a member of a few
<demi> aye it still has it remembered, but doesnt apply it upon restart. or logging back in.
<maco> so this sounds like a bug...."kde session starts at max resolution instead of the one set in system settings" (or whatever the tool is in kde...ive never looked)
<demi> It's Display under System Settings.
<maco> do you have to hit "apply" or does it refresh to the right resolution as soon as you look in Display?
<demi> i have read on various sites of the same user having this problem, but he couldnt find a answer to it, and he tried liek 3+ diff forums/blogs.
<demi> i do hit apply yes
<maco> and this is with 8.10?
<clover> maco> any advice from your experiences? maybe from what you see and how its organized
<demi> 8.10, updated, or 8.10 upgraded to kde 4.2.0
<maco> so it happens with both kde 4.1 and 4.2?
<demi> Yea=\
<demi> kde 3.5 works fine, and gnome, refreshs to my chosen resolution.
<demi> Wouldnt, adding in my own res into xorg.conf force it to use that no matter?
<demi> i just wish X wouldnt lock up when adding in anything heh.
<maco> clover: dclug: we meet on the 3rd wed of each month in a borrowed conference room. someone does a presentation each month. sometimes this is someone from a corporation talkng about their awesome software that will make linux sysadmins' lives easier. sometimes its someone talking about this cool foss project they use and how to set it up (asterisk and mythtv were in here)
<goofey> clover: I think you'll get much more info from http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/User-Group-HOWTO.html that here on that topic
<maco> clover: novalug meets first saturday of the month in a different borrowed room. they ususaly have 2 or 3 small talks at a meeting instead of 1 2-hour presentation
<maco> clover: if you're in a city, weekday evenings (like dclug) make sense because people can pop over two blocks down after work
<maco> clover: novalug is in a suburban area, so saturday mornings make sense for them. take things like that into account
<clover> where is dclug i live in the area and would love to attend?
<goofey> maco: nova stands for?
<maco> goofey: northern virginia
<goofey> maco: ahh, thx
<maco> clover: you live in dc?
<clover> I am close by
<maco> clover: radio free asia, 2125 M St NW
<maco> clover: http://dclug.tux.org
<maco> clover: 7-9pm, and as i said, 3rd wed of each month
<clover> And that is this wednesday, right?
<maco> yes
<maco> clover: if by "close by" you mean you're in maryland, there's also CALUG...the Columbia Area Linux Users' Group
<maco> hrm i ought to go to lug tomorrow night. no class getting in the way this week
<clover> thanks! This helps alot. I live in an area where I am the only geek
<clover> let alone linux enthusiast
<maco> where?
<maco> demi: i'm asking in #kubuntu-devel
<demi> Thanks, hopefully some info, this is annoying, im talking to some friends in #Freebsdhelp hoping for some tips.
<XPS_M1330> is there a better DVD Ripper than acidrip?
<nixternal> heh, never in my life have I ripped a DVD...I kind of feel special...I think Stallman would love me! :p
<Slartibartfast> XPS_M1330: maybe k9copy is good for you ... something like dvdshrink, but also let you make avi's and mpeg if i am not wrong :-)
<Slartibartfast> XPS_M1330: otherwise there is also dvdrip ... a pearl program which uses transcode for encoding
<maco> demi: that's bug 268434 and a workaround to avoid opening Display all the time is to add krandrtray to your startup
<XPS_M1330> Slartibartfast: is anyone smarter or more efficient in a way?
<Slartibartfast> it is just your personal choice ... i am not using any of them ... just tried a long time ago
<Slartibartfast> try them out
<XPS_M1330> some time ago on Mandriva I tried a bunch of rippers and I ended up using acidrip. Now that I have a couple of DVDs to rip I'm wondering if there's one that actually got better
<XPS_M1330> ok right
<XPS_M1330> thanks
<XPS_M1330> acidrip is a 3MB download, dvdrip 11...
<Slartibartfast> XPS_M1330: So ... ? :-) ... an Xvid of the movie maybe 700MB :-)
<XPS_M1330> yes but it won't take any of my limited bandwidth :)
<demi> maco thanks dude, i had the site up to show me what to do, ill give it a go thanks btw.
<j1mc> ... maco != dude
<maco> ;)
<maco> i dont pick on "dude" since i call everybody dude anyway
<maco> "dude! check it out!"
<j1mc> :)
<maco> (yeah, i watched too much Bill & Ted -ytpe movies)
<astrobear> where is the java directory typically?
<astrobear> /usr/share/java?
<demi> it might be located under Sun?
<astrobear> i'm thinking /usr/share/java :)
<astrobear> "locate java"
<astrobear> i didn't mean to scare him away o.O
<devilsadvocate> ok. so i have 2 network cards on one laptop, one ethernet port in my room, and two laptops. any way i can share the network between the two? I've just got one ip address, though, so the two laptops will have to make some sort of local network. I also have a switch with me (dumb one, not programmable) and an assortment of lan cables
<devilsadvocate> any help would be much appreciated :)
<devilsadvocate> (oh, and pointers, such as terms to google etc will suffice)
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<devilsadvocate> genii, thanks :) /me clicks
<genii> np
<Red_Wraith> hello all.
<Red_Wraith> Anyone here?
<genii> Red_Wraith: Best to just ask whatever question you may have relating to support and see if anyone answers it
<Red_Wraith> genii: thanks.
<Red_Wraith> Anyone having trouble running ktorrent?
<Red_Wraith> Whenever I open a torrent in kde, the whole plasma except for the menu bar turns white, and the system hangs.
<Red_Wraith> I had this problem in KDE 4.1, but the system would resume after being white for a second.
 * genii hugs his 3.5.10
<Red_Wraith> Yes, I liked it better too.
<Red_Wraith> But I'm too lazy to downgrade.
<Red_Wraith> I just run xfce when stuff gets buggy.
<devilsadvocate> genii, worked like a charm. thanks :)
<genii> devilsadvocate: Any time :)
<brunoqc> I added the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa, but apt won't find the amarok-kde4 package. Is there something I can do?
<genii> brunoqc: You could manually d/l whatever deb version you need directly from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok-kde4/
<brunoqc> genii: thanks
<glow_wolf> how do i automate changeing a symbolic link from ttySM0 to modem for kppp
<illmortal> Hey anyone know a good program to test the performance of your machine? I need to know if it's my imagination or if linux is performing badly compared to XP.
<illmortal> anyone? o.O;
<maxagaz> hi
<illmortal> it's practically dead in here o.o;
<maxagaz> does fish depend on openssh-server ?
<snarkster> evening
<illmortal> ^^)/
<illmortal> Hey anyone know a good program to test the performance of your machine? I need to know if it's my imagination or if linux is performing badly compared to XP.
<beardbar> can I make dolphin show hidden files, having trouble finding a configure option for that.
<doleyb> illmortal: lol, i have video files i can play under linux but vista is too slow, does that count?
<doleyb> illmortal: or maybe Vista is an unfair handicap
<SandGorgon>  guys.. some help please - i have particularly nasty crash where my Ubuntu Intrepid just crashes and I go to the BIOS screen after using Virtualbox  2.1.4 for a particular VM. Can anyone tell me how to get more information, so I can file a bug?
<maco> actually...i think that one's known
<maco> does the guest os kernel panic?
<maco> there was something about a guest os panic that causes a host os kernel oops
<comawhite> I have a question. how can I remove all of kde3 applications so I can get amarok-2.0.2 and not the kde3 crappy version and kdevelop4?
<SandGorgon> maco: i am not sure.. it goes straight to the bios screen (as in computer power screen). it is not just vbox crashing, it takes the whole machine with it - any idea on how to gather more debugging info?
<maco> SandGorgon: can you tell if the os inside the vbox crashes before the rest of the machine goes down?
<illmortal> doleyb for some reason when I run more than 3 applications the performance bogs down.. and I think I have a fairly good machine.
<doleyb> illmortal: what machine and what applications?
<comawhite> anyone know how to get amarok-2.0.2?
<internet> hello...
<justinnfx> Hello.
<justinnfx> Can someobody help me with ubuntu/kubuntu
<nixternal> with kubuntu maybe
<justinnfx> OK
<justinnfx> THIS is ultra newbie.lo
<nixternal> jono: wrong channel :p
<justinnfx> The first time I tried to install ubuntu was live disk, it messed up my computer.   The second time I re-partioned a part of my hdrive fro linux ext3 and that messsed my computer up and I had to reinstall the whole thing.
<nixternal> messed it up how? removed another partition?
<jono> heh
<justinnfx> The thrid time I used WUBI and tried kubuntu, no matter how many time I tired to install it the password did not work
<nixternal> hi gorgeous!
<justinnfx> and then it would not uninstall
<nixternal> hrmm
<justinnfx> I am afraid now..but I really want to try ubuntu.  I built a HTPC and right now have no idea how
<nixternal> that is odd, don't even know where to begin with wubi
<nixternal> do you already have a partition on your machine? ie. Windows or such?
<justinnfx> I don't want to use wubi I just want to install it on my laptop w/out wrecking it
<nixternal> so you want to dual boot?
<justinnfx> On my laptop there is just one partion
<nixternal> is it a windows partition?
<justinnfx> actually two because it comes with stock stuff on the beginening but its hidden
<justinnfx> yes, i never actually ran ubuntu before but tried many times
<nixternal> if so and you want to dual boot windows and ubuntu, I would suggest reading through the following wiki page:
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<justinnfx> k
<justinnfx> i'm not that stupid i don't know why im having such bad luck
<nixternal> I have never had the privilege of resizing a pre-existing partition and dual-booting unfortunately, or fortunately for me
<justinnfx> I built a sweet pc for HTPC I want to use myth, but have no idea i just seen it in action on youtube
<nixternal> justinnfx: you should have seen me in 1993 trying to install slackware...we were all so-called "newbies" at one point
<nixternal> I had like 25 floppy disks and a 12-pack of beer for that one
<nixternal> i think i finished the beer before the install finished :)
<justinnfx> at one point I dual booted xp and vista
<doleyb> justinnfx: wubi is pretty easy, I'd suggest you try to make it work again first..
<justinnfx> Im in college and my classes are about to end should I take a linux class or unix
<justinnfx> I heard that unix is better if you want to become software developer / web developer
<justinnfx> for some reason
<nixternal> doleyb: ya, I tried wubi on my brother's machine last year and it worked like a champ...after about 3 or 4 months he finally gave in and just installed Kubuntu flat out on it
<justinnfx> is unix what web host use?
<nixternal> justinnfx: a majority of web servers are *NIX, yes
<justinnfx> wubi is easy as can be but for some reason the password did not work, and i tried it twice
<nixternal> or they used to be...I don't know what the stats are nowadays
<justinnfx> but i dont want to try it again because isn't like virtual and not the same as a full installation
<justinnfx> is NIX* like all command line or is it GUI like ubuntu
<nixternal> justinnfx: no, it is the same as a full installation
<nixternal> justinnfx: depends on how you install it...you have the option of either-or, or both
<asobi> why can't amarok play audio cd?
<nixternal> one you start playing wth the command line and get used to it, your productivity will skyrocket
<justinnfx> K, if I am going to install ubuntu do I have to resize the disk and put a swap/ext3 partion on it, or will it do it for me
<nixternal> asobi: hrmm, I haven't even tried playing a CD with amarok in a while...what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<doleyb> the installer is pretty automatic about that, you just have to say Yes
<asobi> hardy
<nixternal> justinnfx: if you dual boot, then you need to resize the partition
<justinnfx> Can I just throw it on a USB and boot it from usb?
<nixternal> hrmm, i can't remember back to hardy, been a while :)
<justinnfx> even if i dont have a second hdrive
<asobi> do i have to mount cd first?
<nixternal> justinnfx: yes, there is that option as well, but it is much slower than having it installed on the machine
<nixternal> asobi: kde3 or kde4?
<asobi> 3
<justinnfx> I need to reseive the partion?....b
<nixternal> i remember kde3 used to pop up and ask you if you wanted to play the cd
<justinnfx> I don't have to format it do I?
<nixternal> justinnfx: if you dual boot, yes you have to resize it, it will get formatted during the installation process for you
<asobi> it does
<asobi> but amarok won't play it
<nixternal> ahhh, OK
<justinnfx> <--- iNSTALLING UBUNTU
<asobi> unplayable
<justinnfx> wait should i install kubuntu instead, or should i keep it easy since my first itme
<nixternal> justinnfx: good luck :)  also, if you are going for Ubuntu and not Kubuntu, check out #ubuntu as well, they have like 3 or 4 times more people in there that could probably help you out better than I could right about now :)
<nixternal> justinnfx: Kubuntu and Ubuntu will install pretty much the same way, just look a tad bit different...
<justinnfx> K
<justinnfx> thanks guys see you soon
<nixternal> seeing as this is a Kubuntu channel, I would say Kubuntu of course, since I have been using KDE since 1997/1998, but I think since you are just starting out, you should probably try them both out eventually....maybe run them both from the LiveCD for a day or two and see which one you like best
<nixternal> good luck justinnfx!
<nixternal> I do not have 1 music cd anywhere near me
<asobi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222629
<nixternal> actually, the only CDs I have now are in my car
<nixternal> I want to say that I have heard about this issue in the past
<nixternal> and maybe even experienced it myself, I just can't remember
<nixternal> ahh, a forum post.... /me looks
<maco> music cds dont get mounted
<maco> and amarok doesnt do cds
<josh-l> what up dudes
<maco> oh wait kde 3
<maco> no idea what old amarok does
<nixternal> hey, we are not all dudes in here :p
<maco> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> maco: the new amarok doesn't play CDs either?
<josh-l> dudes and dudettes
<maco> no
<nixternal> haha, there are aliens too!
<nixternal> wow, didn't know that
<nixternal> then again, I only use Amarok to listen to heavy metal feeds on last.fm
<asobi> Under Settings, check out the Engine tab and see what the default device is (running off old info, so it may not be exact)
<asobi> try running "cat /etc/fstab" in your terminal and use whatever is listed as your cd-rom drive is the default
<asobi> what engine tab?
<maco> i installed sound juicer so i could rip a cd
<nixternal> asobi: I think under the "Xine Engine" stuff that is in the old settings of Amarok
<nixternal> trying to remember here
<asobi> so where's new setting
<maco> you dont have new amarok so it doesnt matter
<maco> and well..new amarok doesnt do cds
<nixternal> the old one did though
<maco> but nixternal and i are both on the devel version and only have new amarok at our disposal
<asobi> found it
<asobi> already set to forum suggestion
<nixternal> asobi: question, do the CDs play fine in Kaffeine or KSCD?
<asobi> device node /dev/scd1
<asobi> does that matter?
<nixternal> hrmm..
<asobi> no audio cd found by kaffeine
<nixternal> asobi: no /dev/cdrom in there?
<nixternal> I have /dev/scd0 and /dev/cdrom
<asobi> amarok has /dev/cdrom
<asobi> properties on cd has /dev/scd1
<nixternal> it seems that fstab mounts scd0 as /media/cdrom for me
<asobi> let me try other
<nixternal> asobi: ls -l /dev/scd1
<nixternal> does it point to sr0
<nixternal> if so, I am willing to bet that /dev/cdrom points to the same place
<asobi> not sure what you mean
<nixternal> maybe try using /dev/sr0 and see if the linking might be an issue...just a suggestion
<asobi> ?
<nixternal> ls -l /dev/scd1
<nixternal> nixternal@KaboWabo:~/opensource/ubuntu/bzr/KDE/kdegames$ ls -l /dev/scd0
<nixternal> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-03-17 14:18 /dev/scd0 -> sr0
<maco> asobi: if you do the ls l thing it'll show that with a -> and another /dev/ thing listed
<nixternal> do you see something like that?
<maco> yeah see the -> thing
<nixternal> nixternal@KaboWabo:~/opensource/ubuntu/bzr/KDE/kdegames$ ls -l /dev/cdrom
<nixternal> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2009-03-17 19:18 /dev/cdrom -> sr0
<nixternal> see, cdrom and scd0 both point to /dev/sr0
<nixternal> hrmm, wonder why I am in the kdegames directory
<maco> asobi: do you have 2 optical drives?
<asobi> yea
<maco> nixternal: i would like to know why krunner and terminator  both start in ~/Documents
<nixternal> oooh
<maco> asobi: ah! thats why
<asobi> ?
<maco> nixternal's assuming that there's only 1 cd drive to chec
<maco> you're looking at the wrong cd drive is all
<nixternal> that is the same exact issue my brother had...he has a DVD Player and then a DVD/CD Burner
<asobi> ok...
<asobi> so?
<nixternal> maco: good spot on that, I didnt' even catch the scd1
<maco> you could put the cd in teh other drive
<do0ot> Is there anyway to tell what kind of video card im runing from inside linux?
<asobi> i tried
<nixternal> howdy raphink!!! <><
<asobi> still fails
<nixternal> do0ot: lspci
<maco> or change it to /dev/scd1 if its on /dev/scd0 or fvice versa
<nixternal> then look for the video card
<nixternal> do0ot: open up Konsole first, then type lspci of course
<asobi> change what
<asobi> and how
<nixternal> asobi: leave the cdrom in one of the drives, and then change /dev/scd0 or 1 in Amarok like you did before
<do0ot> M965/GL960 intergrated graphics controler
<do0ot> ;/ is that bad?
<nixternal> do0ot: Intel
<asobi> oh
<nixternal> do0ot: laptop?
<nixternal> I love Intel, some people don't because they aren't hardcore NVIDIA or ATI gaming cards
<do0ot> i want to install Xgl and Compiz ; yah nixternal its a 4 gig of ram , dual core 2ghz machine..
<nixternal> but Intel + Linux == oh my heaven :)
<nixternal> do0ot: all you have to do is install compiz
<nixternal> do0ot: KDE3 or KDE4?
<do0ot> 4.
<maco> i love intel too
<nixternal> ok, how compiz will work with KDE4 I have no idea
<asobi> so i have to change it each time?
<maco> i have that same graphics chip, i think
<maco> compiz works with kde 4.2 on jaunty
<nixternal> asobi: you shouldn't have to as long as you put the CD in the same slot everytime
<nixternal> asobi: I am guessing that it worked?
<maco> it was there for all of 2 minutes before i tried kwin's compositing
<nixternal> I don't like Compiz, so I don't know :(
<asobi> yes
<do0ot> Maco - could you help me get it running?
<asobi> thank you
<nixternal> asobi: groovy!
<maco> do0ot: no need for Xgl though
<do0ot> I heard its really cool looking - I dont know ,
<asobi> doesn't read tag ~_~
<nixternal> do0ot: no cooler than what KDE4's compositing does
<asobi> no big deal
<maco> do0ot: Xgl was needed in the days before all the drivers got support for the hooks compiz needs
<do0ot> Really? blah I want a k-rad looking desktop so people in coffee shops will be like 'WOW' heh
<maco> do0ot: why's that blah?
<nixternal> compiz always worked well for GNOME and I thought it was a bit garbage in KDE 3....KDE 4 I didn't even know would support that stuff
<maco> xgl is no longer needed to make compiz work. i dont understand the blah.
<do0ot> Maco - he said that its no cooler then what KDE4's compositing does.
<maco> ah that
<maco> it can do more, but most of it is get-in-the-way effects
<do0ot> super fancy bells and whistels that are terrible
<maco> the cube and the mac-Exposé-like thing....those are both there
<nixternal> all I need is true transparency and I am good to go :)
<do0ot> so apt-get install compiz
<do0ot> pretty much
<do0ot> ?
<nixternal> do0ot: apt-get install compiz-kde
<maco> yeah
<maco> er ok that
<nixternal> now what you do after that I have no idea
<nixternal> hehe
<maco> and get compizconfig-settings-manager and fusion-icon
<nixternal> there used to be some sort of app to get it all working together
<maco> ccsm is to configure all the effects
<maco> and the fusion-icon you can add to startup so that you can easily switch between compiz and kwin
<maco> i need to find a better snack than raw barley
<do0ot> Wow thishas so many bells and whistles
<do0ot> im gonna go smoke brb
<maco> nixternal: can you teleport me some hummus and a non-meat, non-bread, non-carrot, non-celery dunkable?
<nixternal> man, i read that as humans
<nixternal> I was like, you want humans but no meat
<nixternal> hummus, my only veggie food I am not the biggest fan of
<nixternal> I am hooked on boca burgers..I use them in everything I cook now
<maco> lol
<nixternal> just stick your finger in the hummus and scoop it out
<maco> well i need the hummus too
<nixternal> then again, that goes against the "non-meat"
<nixternal> sudo apt-get me some hummus
<maco> note the teleport request
<nixternal> 2>/dev/null though on that one
<nixternal> sudo apt-teleport hummus 2>/dev/null
<nixternal> that way there you get the hummus, but now the container..I don't know :)
<maco> mind if i use your kitchen to make lentil burgers some time? i'll share them.
<maco> mmm lentil burgers
<nixternal> mmm lentils! anytime
<nixternal> though, living in this little box here, I really don't have a kitchen
<maco> bah, thats my issue too
<nixternal> hot plate ftw!
<maco> doh i forgot you're not one of the locals
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ya, Chicago is just 800 mils from DC
<maco> wonder if i still have a pic of how tiny my kitchen is sitting up on a server...
<justinnfx> back
<noren> hi all
<justinnfx> 50% installating
<justinnfx> intalllation*
<maco> nixternal: two soup bowls, 1 cutting board, and 1 bread knife: my sink is full. oh, and one of those bowls isnt actually *in* the sink
<nixternal> hahaha
<justinnfx> I had someone who was going to walk me through the install but hes gone :-(
<maco> nixternal is still here...
<maco> ive never installed kubuntu from a live cd
<noren> justinnfx: : whats the prob
<nixternal> oh man, 01:30...I need to eat one more snack, watch tv for about 1.5 hours, then fall asleep
<maco> so i'm taking a step away
<justinnfx> I was going to sign on with my HTPC currenty running win xp, and he was going to run me through the step to customize
<do0ot> Ok - these extras for the window manager == blah++
<nixternal> sit ups yet....argh!!!
<nixternal> g'nite all
<do0ot> im gonna go find an NES emulator
<do0ot> or try to
<do0ot> any recomendations?
<maco> by rich
<maco> *bye
<noren> jussi01: : installing kubuntu ??
<noren> justinnfx: installing kubuntu
<chronos> Has anyone been having stability issues lately? I updated my Intrepid and when I did, programs have started randomly crashing, disappearing, etc. Sometimes my computer just locks ups for fun. What gives?
<justinnfx> How come I have 80gb space free, but win is only letting me shrink to get 4gb free space?
<doleyb> justinnfx: I wonder if you needed to defrag? nah..
<justinnfx> defrag
<justinnfx> how long will that take
<cerecitas> morning... does anyone  know how to setup skype audio on ubuntu? i've been digging in google but nothing has worked... i listen all the sounds but the micro won't record (micro is not  muted i already checked the mixer)
<felix_> kubuntu en español
<felix_> como me uno a kubuntu en español
<cerecitas> felix_: probablemente #kubuntu-es
<huang> hello
<justinnfx> Ok I used Paragon and I ended up making the unlocated space at the end 75gb in size.  Will ubuntu install from the unlocated space while doing dual boot?
<cerecitas> justinnfx:  you will have to select in which space you want to install the os just ask it to install in there
<cerecitas> i have it in my "second partition" and works
<justinnfx> Shiiiit paragon partioner did not work it said it wont work with 64 sytem
<justinnfx> How did you install it
<justinnfx> Did you have to shrink the first volume first too make space for the second
<cerecitas> hmmm justinnfx i now only have 1 system but before my windows was in the first space
<cerecitas> when you run the installation will ask you where to install
<cerecitas> just install where suits you better
<justinnfx> what if you have only one big partion
<justinnfx> do you need to split it up firt
<cerecitas> yes, filesystems are different for windows and linux
<cerecitas> you need to split it
<justinnfx> how did you split it up
<cerecitas> the tool to install does it on its own
<justinnfx> oh so you dont have to use windows and shrink your current hdrive
<cerecitas> hmmm nope i didnt do it that way
<cerecitas> run the live cd
<cerecitas> and there is all you need
<justinnfx> because i tried doing it and it only gave me 4gb and i have like 80gb free!
<cerecitas> in the install icon, the tool will do everything
<justinnfx> someone said i first have to make room for it :-(
<justinnfx> so i waisted all this time deleting stuff
<justinnfx> how long does it take to defrag a disk someone said that would make the disk shirink better?
<cerecitas> hmm depends on how many data and how big is the disk
<cerecitas> not the same 30 than 300 gb
<noren> justinnfx: use the guided install it will install in the free space available
<cerecitas> jup
<justinnfx> i wont have to worry about there not being enough space
<justinnfx> cause i can only squeeze about 4 gb out if when i shrink it
<justinnfx> OK
<justinnfx> i hope i dont screw up my pc valuable stuff one there
<cerecitas> hmmm
<cerecitas> justinnfx:
<cerecitas> make a backup... if you have valuable data, back it up
<justinnfx> .great i think i ran out of black CD too
<justinnfx> oh joy
<noren> justinnfx: : what is the prob exactly, do u want it to have multiboot with windows
<justinnfx> i have two large thumnb drives
<justinnfx> YES!
<justinnfx> whait i found a cd = rW i think
<ahdach> hay everey body
<beardbar> hey guys, I have a card reader in my computer, any thoughts on how I can install it? doesnt seem to auto detect when I put a sd flash card in from my camera.
<cerecitas> noren:  i think he wants a dual boot with windows and kubuntu
<zeltak> hi guys..i know its a bit off topic but does anyone have any experience using 1.5TB on ubuntu?
<noren> cerecitas: : then whats the prob does he not have enough free space
<noren> zeltak: 1.5 TB ??
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> thx for answering noren, no the problem is that fdisk (and other utils) only see the drive as a 500GB HD
<zeltak> while it is a 1.5 TB drive (i have 4 of those for a RAID setup)
<cerecitas> hmm noren i think the prob is that he's not really sure on how to do it
<cerecitas> he was talking of 75gb of unallocated space
<magnus_> excuse me, I am new to Linux Kubuntu/ubuntu or any other, but I am currently on Kubuntu now
<magnus_> Ive never understood the installation parts yet
<noren> cerecitas: a guided install in the free space would have been sufficient, and there would have not been any data loss also
<noren> magnus_: what doo u want to know
<cerecitas> well not necesarily noren but i personally prefer to backup just in case.
<magnus_> well, when i download files
<cerecitas> i have lost data  few times already
<magnus_> for instance i just downloaded firefox
<magnus_> and it ends up in my home folder, documents
<magnus_> fair enough
<magnus_> but
<magnus_> how do i then install it?
<magnus_> its just there, and there is no setup file
<noren> cerecitas: well may be but i never did !! :)
<cerecitas> hehe just in case dun want anyone yelling at me because he lost stuff ;p first advice, backup then proceed hihi
<noren> magnus_: Type sudo apt-get install firefox << in Konsole
<cerecitas> noren:  do you have any idea of the precise name of the package to install to listen mp3?
<noren> cerecitas: yes its always the best choice than to regret afterwrd
<noren> cerecitas: i use amarok
<magnus_> thx noren
<maco> magnus_: easiest way to install stuff is to open teh menu and type "adept" in the search box
<magnus_> aha "the package manager" file?
<cerecitas> i dunno someone is having a weird issue and i think it's a codecs question
<maco> noren: kubuntu-restricted-extras gets all the patented crap
<maco> magnus_: yes
<noren> magnus_: maco : is right u can use adept its gui for installing new softwares
<maco> magnus_: you check off whwat you want, and itll download and install it all for you
<noren> cerecitas: who ?? ask him/her to install kubuntu extra rep
<cerecitas> restricted extras?
<cerecitas> already did
<magnus_> hmm well, im in Adept now
<magnus_> and at the search tab
<magnus_> interface, role, use, and undercategories, and it says "not" behind each of them
<magnus_> am i then at the right tab?
<maco> (note: ive never *used* adept because i'm using the development version, where adept has been replaced....plus, i use the command line for most things)
<noren> magnus_: Type sudo apt-get install firefox << in Konsole wud hav been easiest
<maco> *snort*
<magnus_> aha okey
<magnus_> but what about next time when i download another file
<maco> but easiest for future reference when you dont know the package name is to use adept
<magnus_> i just type sudo apt-get install (program) ?
<maco> you dont need to download instalrs on your own
<magnus_> aha
<maco> sudo apt-get install ____ will download & install for you. it's what adept uses in its backend
<noren> magnus_: it will download and install of its own u wont have to downloaad it separatly
<magnus_> aha i see
<magnus_> hmm i got an error after that command
<noren> magnus_: in adept go to the search and type firefox >> u will see the files on the right side and frm there u can install
<maco> exit adept before using apt-get in the command line
<magnus_> aha
<magnus_> "package firefox is not available, but is referred to another package. This may mean... etc
<noren> anyone using vlc here, i got issue with the sound it wont come
<magnus_> package firefox has no installation candidate
<magnus_> what did i do wrong?
<noren> magnus_: open adept >> go to source list>> activate the repos>>
<magnus_> noren , at the source tab?
<magnus_> "edit software sources"
<magnus_> fetch current package lists"
<noren> yes >>
<magnus_> those are the two possibilities
<noren> edit source tab >> activate the multiverse
<noren> cerecitas: maca :  sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg << for mp3 support only
<cerecitas> noren:  i use vlc
<cerecitas> maca? hehe
<noren> cerecitas: are u getting sound in vlc... which distro and version are u using
<cerecitas> hmmm i've never had problems with vlc... i'm using kubuntu 8.10.. and the vlc version give me a sec and i will tell you
<magnus_> noren , im sorry for not completely understanding, but im in the edit now, and i can find no multiverse to tag on or off
<cerecitas> is the 0.9.4
<noren> magnus_: u in the edit software package... what option do u see
<noren> cerecitas: i  meant kubuntu 8.10 or else,,, i cant get my sound working in it
<cerecitas> hmmmm anything at all?
<magnus_> noren there are 5 tabs
<cerecitas> i can screenshot you my settings
<cerecitas> give me a sec
<noren> magnus_: the 4 th one says software restricted by copyright or legal issue << check this one
<magnus_> noren it is already checked, should i check it off ?
<noren> magnus_: in the Kubuntu Software
<noren> magnus_: no it sud be chekced on now close that and come out >>>Adept will rub an auto update
<cerecitas> noren:  http://img18.imageshack.us/img18/8130/vlc.png
<magnus_> noren hmm strange, because it was already checked on
<noren> did it update.... now go in the search otion in the adept and type firrefox
<magnus_> noren its updating, but just standing still though
<magnus_> i turned it off, then on again, and then closed it for it to update with it on
<magnus_> and now its just kinda stuck.
<noren> it will update
<magnus_> ah yes, it started now
<magnus_> does it say finished when its done?
<noren> let is compelete and then go to the search bar and find firefox
<magnus_> Alright
<noren> wen it finish other options will get activated
<magnus_> aha i see
<magnus_> are there many sites not able to open with konqueror btw?
<magnus_> i noticed when i was trying to enter facebook, that it didnt work.
<magnus_> and I read at the start, it said that it might not work out with several pages
<noren> cerecitas: i think u are using the older version of vlc
<magnus_> So is it normal to use a second web browser like mozilla /opera etc when you use kubuntu?
<cerecitas> hmmm no idea noren the one in the repos
<cerecitas> magnus_:  i dunno if it is normal, i only use mozilla...not really fond of konqueror
<magnus_> cerecitas aha I see, kind of wanted to try out konqueror considering im using mozilla on my vista computer
<noren> i use konq and opera,i dont like firefox its too heavy application
<cerecitas> opera i've  never tried, is in the repos  noren?
<noren> yes i guess i got the latest one from the opera site
<cerecitas> hmmm can't find the browser
<cerecitas> will pick it from the website
<noren> !opera | cerecitas
<ubottu> cerecitas: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cerecitas> thx
<magnus_> noren it still doesnt work, it got finished and said there was no packages etc, and then i went to the search tab and typed firefox, and it looked like nothing happened
<magnus_> and nothing came up
<noren> !firefox | magnus_
<ubottu> magnus_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<noren> magnus_: its strange
<noren> close the adept and come to the konsole
<cerecitas> magnus_: this can look offensive but thats not what i intend... something happens... after typing the name, i take it you hit enter, right?
<magnus_> cerecitas hehe np, yeah i do
<cerecitas> ok... is the kind of things i forget sometimes :p
<magnus_> noren shall i try to do the install in the console again?
<noren> yes : : sudo apt-get update
<nyad> hello im running KDE4, and I just installed compiz but none of the effects are working
<nyad> if I install kde desktop effects they work but not he
<nyad> the compiz ones
<noren> nyad: kd4 has its own composting
<cerecitas> do you have opengl as engine?
<noren> !compiz | nyad
<magnus_> noren "unable to connect to security.ubuntu..com"
<ubottu> nyad: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<noren> apt-cache search  firefox
<nyad> yes I have opengl as engine
<nyad> noren i dont want kde4s effects, i want compiz
<noren> nyad: see #compiz-fusion if they can help
<nyad> k
<cerecitas> ok noren opera looks nice but it looks like i will have to set it up a bit
<cerecitas> and it's almost time to get ready for another day at work *sigh*
<magnus_> cerecitas heh, already at place so dont complain :)
<cerecitas> well i wish i'd have irc access there hehe
<cerecitas> anyway i hate this shift starting at 10.30
<magnus_> heheh
<cerecitas> it's a disaster
<noren> magnus_: apt-cache search  firefox
<magnus_> noren ive tried that in terminal, nothing happens
<noren> i think the repos are not checked correctly<< if u can go back to the adept >> source >> kubuntu software>> activate all of them.. it will start showing
<cerecitas> sudo apt-cache search firefox maybe
<fliegenderfrosch> cerecitas: apt-cache doesn’t need root privileges
<magnus_> noren there was only one not checked on the kubuntu software, and that was the source code
<cerecitas> oh true my bad
<cerecitas> anyways shower time and 8.5h in jail
<cerecitas> oh joy
<magnus_> heheh, have fun
<noren> magnus_: well the source pakages are not completly updated than>> sudo apt-get update
<cerecitas> yeah or 'something'
<magnus_> noren aha okey, will do, do you want me to check the source code? or let it stay unchecked before i do the update?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<noren> ActionParsnip1: can u help magnus get firefox
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip1> ?
<noren> ActionParsnip1: i thinks his update is exiting with an error
<magnus_> its updating about 5 lines of some language stuff, and it says failed behind each
<fliegenderfrosch> magnus_: which error do you get if you execute the command given by ActionParsnip1?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: can you pastebin te output of that command please
<cerecitas> didn't he mention before he was unable to connect to security. something?
<magnus_> yeah
<cerecitas> [09:20] <magnus_> noren "unable to connect to security.ubuntu..com"
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: if you cant web browse then copy the text to a file then use pastebinit
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: can you ping 91.189.88.37
<magnus_> done
<magnus_> the ping part
<mni> i need help
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 just keep in mind that im really new to kubuntu, so i dont really know alot, so you kind of gotta say it the easy "newb" way
<mni> i made some translation to my native language
<mni> and i want to test it
<mni> and see
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: do you know how to ping in windows?
<fliegenderfrosch> mni: if you state your problem in a single line it’s more likely to get answered
<mni> any help on how to do it?
<cerecitas> well now it is the time... see you and have a nice day
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 hmm, I dont know, I guess not, but im at internet on the school, might there be some blocks or something preventing me from getting the updates?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: in terminal type: ping 91.189.88.37
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: and press enter
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 yeah i did
<noren> magnus_: that might be the prob.........
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: does it reply?
<magnus_> actionparsnip1  it goes "64 bytes from <ip> etc
<magnus_> and that refreshes down all the time
<magnus_> I guess thats not the reply im supposed to get
<magnus_> noren im connected down at the office, which is not through the "studentnetwork" but more like a normal internet
<magnus_> and with cable, so i dont really know if thats gonna restrict me
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: the reply should look something like this: 64 bytes from 91.189.88.37: icmp_seq=2 ttl=54 time=15.4 ms
<magnus_> yes it does
<mni> i want to test my translated files,any help on procedures?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: ok then the system is failing dns
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.shtml
<noren> !translation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translation
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: add a few lines in there that are formatted like this: nameserver <ip address>
<fliegenderfrosch> mni: could you give some more detail? what kind of translated files are they? how do you want to test them?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: you just pinged security.ubuntu.com which mean the logical connection is there but your system isnt changing the name to the ip
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 aha
<magnus_> when i tried the gksudo command in terminal
<ActionParsnip1> ooops
<magnus_> it said "the program is not installd"
<ActionParsnip1> kdesudo kate /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip1> i switch between #ubuntu and #kubuntu and get confused ;)
<mni> kde.po files into hausa language,i want to run them on my kubuntu and see the translated interface
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 hehe, np, now i got something
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 now i got 3 nameservers
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: cool, ok you see how it says: nameserver <some ip>
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 yeah, there are 3 different ips
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: use the link I gave you to add some more, as many as you wish, when you add the last one, press enter on the end of the last line
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: add more
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: from that site
<fliegenderfrosch> magnus_: ping security.ubuntu.com doesn’t work?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: nameserver 4.2.2.2
<noren> mni: #ubuntu-doc  try here
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: nameserver 208.67.220.220
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 both of them are added
<noren> ActionParsnip1: thats why i use opendns << its way better
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: ok, press enter on the last line to terminate the line, save the file and exit
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: now in terminal again: ping security.ubuntu.com
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 done
<noren> ActionParsnip1: does he not have to restart the network ??
<ActionParsnip1> noren: dont think so but we'll see
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: does it reply as before with the ip address
<mni> noren:ok
<magnus_> auckland.canoncial..com (ip adress) and the ms and time stuf
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: ok now try: sudo apt-get update
<noren> PING security.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.37) 56(84) bytes of data.
<noren> 64 bytes from auckland.canonical.com (91.189.88.37): icmp_seq=1 ttl=51 time=2996 ms
<ActionParsnip1> sweet
<pacheko> espa;ol
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: does the apt-get update run through ok?
<ActionParsnip1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 just started it now
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 is it supposde to go down pretty fast?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: as fast as your connection willallow
<magnus_> because its stuck at the first line for a long time
<magnus_> at connection to security
<magnus_> connecting*
<magnus_> and at 0%
<noren> magnus_: it will connect and downlaod the source list frm there
<magnus_> unable to connect to security.ubuntu.com
<magnus_> again
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: try this:
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: sudo /etc/init/d/networking restart; sudo apt-get update
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : during the writing i got warning program /bin/bash crashed
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 hmm, it says unknown command
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : sudo /etc/init/d/networking restart , right?
<ActionParsnip1> no
<ActionParsnip1> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip1> my bad
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 ok, it ran through
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: ok now run: sudo apt-get update
<ederico> hello, how do I stream MMS in Kubuntu 8.10. I have KDE 4.2
<noren> !mms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms
<noren> !avi | ederico
<ubottu> ederico: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 still unable to connect unfortunately
<nihility> Does anyone know how to make Kubuntu remember window positions and sizes?
<ActionParsnip1> nihility: try ctrl+shift when you click X to close the window
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: you could go hardcore and change all the names in your sources.lst to ip addresses to see if thats better
<nihility> ActionParsnip1 - Does this have to happen everytime a window is lose?
<nihility> Closed
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: the fact that you can ping the ip is good as the logical link exists
<ActionParsnip1> nihility: i think that sets it forever more
<nihility> Ouch.... Ok thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: and you said you get replys from: ping security.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: is that right?
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 yes if i remember right, Ill try again and check
<ActionParsnip1> cool
<fliegenderfrosch> Does anyone know when we can expect new Digikam packages?
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : yes i do
<ActionParsnip1> if you aget replys then dns is doing its job translating the name to an ip
<ActionParsnip1> so there is something blocking the data. are you on a home network or corporate?
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 I am working on a school this week, as an IT-apprentice
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: maybe they are blocking the traffic, smart admins do that sort of thin
<ActionParsnip1> g
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 yeah but this is the school for the age of 14-16, and thisn etwork is not very strict, i know that
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 and im connected directly to the internet if im not mistaken, with a cable, and not through the school network
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: if you are connected to the scholl infrastructure yuo will be using their connection
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: can you web browse ok?
<Yves_> webkitkde got quite some commits the last days, could a newer version be uploaded to jaunty ? :-)
<wangwei> shen
<dd> 这是什么
<dd> 没人回答么
<bazhang> dd english here
<bazhang> dd #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: if te place uses a proxy for web (likely) you will need to cofigure yuor system to use that
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 yeah i have to use proxy settings to web browse
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 well i just talked to my supervisor here, and he said that I shouldnt be blocked by anything, but there might be a reason that the system that constructs the firewall on this school might make it a bit harder for me
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: then you will need that for apt-get too
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 to type in the proxy you mean?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: sudo export http_proxy=http://myproxy:port
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: change that to fit your settings
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : so i am to type the command "sudo export http_proxy=http://proxyip:proxyport?
<noren> ActionParsnip1: wow  i never thought installing firefox wud be so intense :D
<magnus_> in terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: its not, you just have network complexities
<aaron> TEST
<ActionParsnip1> !test | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: if you were on a hom lan it would work fine
<noren> aaron:  TEST BACK
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: you need to specify the port and address of your http proxy
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: in that command
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 aha okey, Im taking the computer home tomorrow, so I can try it at home then?
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 then the network wont be in my way I suppose
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: i have nearly 0 chance of knowing wjat your proxy name is or what port it uses so you have to fill out those bits of information in the command
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 yes, will do
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: absolutely as you will be in a different network
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: schools like to have HTTP proxies to watch what kids look at so you have to go through the same connection
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : aha I see
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 well, with this network problem I will continue tomorrow, or else i probably will have loads of problems removing the proxy so it works at home etc etc
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: at the moment your system is accessing the default gateway but the data is not addressed to the proxy for external forwarding so it is dropped
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: possibly
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: i think you just export the proxy as "" and its fine
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : aha, well, Ill continue that small issue at home, I got loads of other things that i cant handle that i can look at now, considering this is my first time trying out kubuntu
<ScorpKing> i made a servicemenu to resize and ftp files to a website. here it is - http://paste.ubuntu.com/132929/ - is see that it will only process files in the home directory of the user. if you go to any other picture that is in a few sub directories nothing happens. any idea how to fix it? where can i improve on this script?
<magnus_> and i wanna learn alot, because I want to continue using it, so i just gotta learn piece by piece I guess
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: well you will have learned a lot today
<noren> magnus_: u will always find help here
<magnus_> yeah and thats great, think the idea of this channel is awesome
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: theres ##windows too
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : is that the help channel for windows users?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: indeed
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : well, windows is alot easier to learn, and most people grow up with it, Linux is alot harder in my opinion, when i installed it and started it up it felt like i didnt know anything
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: you only say its harder as you have far more experience with windows
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: i dont think its any harder at all
<husayn_> thats right !!! 100%
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : yeah thats true.
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: compare the time you have used windows to how long you have used linux
<husayn_> RHCE is just equal to MCSE if you see... but people say RHCE is tought , all because you havnt worked on linux much
<noren__> ActionParsnip1: i need help with vlc and sound ??
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : yeah a huge difference, grew up with windows 95 and then tried my way up to vista, so I guess the difference is quite huge in my usage of linux and windows
<noren__> magnus_: any other software to install
<magnus_> noren hmm well, I dont know much of anything really, so i dont know where to begin to ask you questions im afraid.
<ActionParsnip1> noren__: just make sure the sound system is free and that vlc is using the right one (alsa / pulse)
<noren__> ActionParsnip1: my dragon player works fine also amarok but not vlc
<paracetamolo1> hello
<paracetamolo1> sorry to bother you
<paracetamolo1> but I got a serious problem
<paracetamolo1> korganizer lost my calendar
<paracetamolo1> I believe it was an error of Akonadi
<ActionParsnip1> noren__: try renaming some or all of these files: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132932/
<ActionParsnip1> noren__: and try reinstalling vlc
<noren__> how to determine which one i am having alsa or pulse
<ActionParsnip1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : when I installed linux, i had 3 separate disks, but it only installed one the largest one
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: ok....
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : but i want to format the 2 other disks aswell, so i can use them as storage, because this computer im gonna use as storage, and then i would like to use all 3 disks
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: kdesudo gparted
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: you can format the drives and partition as you see fit ith that
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : aha okey, because i just want to get to use the 2 other disks as storage aswell, since they are not used as anything atm
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: thats fine, get them setup as you need. you may need to edit /etc/fstab to make them automount. I think gparted does that stuff for you. i'm not sure
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : when i typed in the command it said "command not foudn"
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : found*
<seku> sudo aptitude install gparted kdesudo
<seku> after that retry
<ActionParsnip1> seku: he cant apt-get or aptitude as he is behind a proxy
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: if you boot to live cd you can setu pthe disks from there
<seku> change sources.list to use ftp?
<seku> well, fdisk is always there and mkfs
<seku> or cfdisk
<ScorpKing> paracetamolo1: look in ~/.kde/share/apps/ somewhere. it might be there
<paracetamolo1> I looked in apps/korganizer/
<paracetamolo1> there is an std.ics
<paracetamolo1> that has few entries, made by me ages ago
<paracetamolo1> where does akonadi stores data?
<seku> whats that music player mimicing xmms?
<seku> audacious
<seku> thanks seku
<seku> stupid question. Does mplayer navigate dvd menus? I don't see it linked against libdvdnav
<SlimeyPete> yes, it does
<ActionParsnip1> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<seku> what does c status mean in front of a package?
<noren____> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<seku> how do i reinvoke the nvidia driver installer? I full-upgraded, and now they just lie around borked :D
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : do all the drivers automatically install when i install kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: drivers for what?
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : for everything really, all the hardware
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: if they are on the cd or the hardware is supported by the kernel then yes
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: a lot of hardware will need extra config
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: you can lessen this by buying off the HCL. I do and all my hardware works out of the box
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : aha okey, because I built a computer here, with old parts, just to get a storage machine, so I dont got any driver cds, so i just wondered if linux found the drivers and installed them by itself
<seku> kde with 8.10 was too buggy (nvidia propiertaty driver), so i had to upgrade to development version (which went not so fine, but then again i didn't read any instructions either).
<ActionParsnip1> magnus_: if its old it will most likely work ok
<magnus_> actionparsnip1 : okey, thanks
<seku> how do i install automagically the nvidia drivers again? System -> drivers just says my system doesn't have closed drivers. Searching for nvidia gives a dozen diffirent packages split arbitarily (package for each function?)
<ActionParsnip1> seku: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<seku> how do i get all sources headers and stuff related to 2.6.27-11-generic?
<seku> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE] (rev a1)
<seku> im using the nv driver now
<ActionParsnip1> seku: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<seku> thanks
<seku> couldn't find such a thing
<ActionParsnip1> seku: sudo apt-get update first
<seku> just 5 minutes ago
<ActionParsnip1> seku: you will need the restricted repos enabling
<ActionParsnip1> !nvidia-glx-177
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx-177
<ActionParsnip1> !info nvidia-glx-177
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-177 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-177): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 177.82-0ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 8722 kB, installed size 25168 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<seku> deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted
<seku> deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | seku
<ubottu> seku: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<seku> ok, thanks. 8.10 was unusable because of kde, so i pulled jaunty
<seku> ffs, im just installing it by hand. easiest that way
<ActionParsnip1> seku: jaunty isnt supported here
<ur8up> ? about kubuntu freezes after a night of just sitting
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | ur8up
<ubottu> ur8up: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ur8up> i am running kubuntu and when I try to log in the next day my keyboard is dead.  Mouse works but keyboard doesnt
<ActionParsnip1> ur8up: can you ssh in from another pc?
<ur8up> dont know.  I will try that tomorrow
<ur8up> it could be a hardware issue.  I have a kvm switch hooked up
<ActionParsnip1> ur8up: try switch the kvm back and forth
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<bazhang> hi
<BUGabundo> I just would like to ask you guys/gals to point any user wishing to upgrade to jaunty
<BUGabundo> to visit #ubuntu+1
<BUGabundo> so they can get all the tips before doing the crazy jump
<BUGabundo> thanks
<bazhang> we do :)
<bazhang> they dont always listen though :)
<BUGabundo> bazhang: I guess you do
<BUGabundo> but some seem to get not so acured info
<BUGabundo> at least one user just pop up there
<BUGabundo> that got a wrong advise on how to upgrade
<BUGabundo> thanks!
<maco> dude, !enter
<bazhang> heh
<neptune> hello guys
<neptune> i just installed kde
<neptune> and i clicked "delete" on the desktop view
<neptune> how do i restore it back?
<maco> BUGabundo: i just looked up irc logs
<neptune> guys... anyone?
<improot_> neptune: Change user and reboot system ))
<neptune> improot i tryed loging out and in but didn't work
<neptune> i am the only uer so i can't change user
<improot_> neptune: )))) sory ))) 5 sec...
<maco> BUGabundo: i disconnected. did you get that?
<improot_> neptune: kde - version ?
<neptune> 4.1
<wers> i just added the kubuntu most experimental packages. how do I install the latest version of kubuntu?
<improot_> destop view - widget?
<neptune> yes
<BUGabundo> maco get what?
<maco> BUGabundo: i just looked up irc logs
<neptune> ?
<maco> BUGabundo: i dont see him being told to use edit that and use dist-upgrade. i see him saying "i did a way that's different than the directions. i edited that and did dist-upgrade. am i in trouble?"
<BUGabundo> ok
<blip-> hi all,  I run kub 8.04 ... is it safe to install KDE4 from the repos and try it out or will it make some conflicts with KDE3 ?    thanks
<BUGabundo> then this guys is to blame for his own mistake maco
<improot_> right click - add widget
<maco> blip-: that's fine
<neptune> improot i don't want to add widget
<dr_willis>  blip-  You may want to test out a kde4 live cd.. to see if you like kde4 first
<neptune> ah.......
<neptune> i want a desktop
<BUGabundo> in any case just a friendly heads up to our beloved pre-jaunty kde support users
<ActionParsnip1> blip-: its fine
<neptune> I HAVE NO DESKTOP
<wers> which metapackage installs the latest kde4? i just added the kubuntu most experimental packages PPA
<ActionParsnip1> neptune: then run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reboot
 * dr_willis wonders what the definition of 'desktop' is in this conversation.
<ActionParsnip1> neptune: you will get defaul x settings and the desktop will show next boot
<blip-> is KDE 4.2 in there ?   for some reason synaptic shows the package version is 4:4.0.3
<improot_> neptune: in kde 4 defaults - no desctop - defaults desctop view widgets
<ActionParsnip1> blip-: hardy gets 4.2 via experimental uilds, intrepid gets official relase
<dr_willis> the viewing of the 'Desktop' directory is handled by folder view widgit. :)
<ActionParsnip1> blip-: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/tag/ubuntu-hardy-install-kde-42/
<blip-> hmm,  ok I'll enable experimental.  I don't want 4.0 that's too old
<ActionParsnip1> blip-: that guid will show you
<blip-> great.  thanks ActionParsnip1
<improot_> neptune: if you dont add widget, press Cntl+L and repeat
<ActionParsnip1> blip-: just noticed it points to an intrepid guide but just change intrepid for hardy and it should work
<blip-> ok
<happytiger> Hi guyes. The messages beeing displayed by the notification messsages on jaunty where can I read them afterwards in the filesystem ??
<bazhang> happytiger, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<happytiger> oki maybe I should wrtite kde 4 instead of jaunty :-)
<improot_> Blin! ) Chuvstvuyu sebya zdes' zaslancem!
<nuxil> i got a problem.. my pc dont start up.. if i leave the powercable out for a few min and connect it. the screen shows bios in a few sec then all goes black,,, what can be wrong ? graphic or cpu?
<improot_> nuxil: Power
<nuxil> power to what?
<nuxil> if my graphic card dont get power it crys like a baby
<nuxil> some alarm on it
<nuxil> also all other devices seam to start up
<nuxil> i hear hd spinning up
<nuxil> there is also a green light on the mobo
<carpii> is there a nice gui wrapper for smartctl ?
<nuxil> improot_ my psu == 2x450w
<improot_> few sec and shutdown?
<nuxil> Y
<nuxil> NO
<nuxil> ALL GOES BLACK
<nuxil> BUT PC IS STILL ON
<nuxil> erm sorry for caps
<improot_> gmmm...
<maco> does it always show the BIOS screen?
<nuxil> no.. only if i unplug powercable and leav is out a few min..
<nuxil> if i only try to restart by powerswitch its all black
<nuxil> iys not the moitor..cos i use it atm on my eee pc
<improot_> nuxil: look video or monitor
<nuxil> i think its eighter video or cpu
<nuxil> but how to tell the diff... whats the symtomes
<nuxil> how does a cpu faulty behave in bootup vs faulty video ?
<nuxil> is cpu if fault is bios still loaded ?
<improot_> nuxil: sorry... i dont see... I bad speak english
<nuxil> me aswell :p
<nuxil> i mean.. how can i know if its cpu or video that is causing problems
<nuxil> will bios load if cpu is burned?
<improot_> no
<nuxil> so i should test with a new video card first then
<improot_> yes
<improot_> videocard is first when need look
<improot_> )))
<nuxil> ok.. i guess 8800 is not so expencive anowadays
<nuxil> thank for your time
<improot_> nuxil: Pojaylusta!
<nuxil> heh ?
<improot_> i bad speak english, i good speak russian
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> english only here please
<improot_> Ok
<nuxil> lol :)
<nuxil> everyone needs to learn russian :p
<justin_> can anyone tellmehow to delete an entry in my sources list?
<ghostcube> nope not really
<improot_> drive out
<bazhang> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list place # in front
<justin_> thanks
<bazhang> then sudo apt-get update
<nuxil> or justin_ sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list
<nuxil> erm
<bazhang> sources.list
 * nuxil heads to the store for a new videocrad
<improot_> nuxil: bye
<improot_> ubottu > on #ubuntu-ru nobody work in Alfa Kubuntu with KDE4!!! I have question of widget networkmanagered...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<improot_> ))))
<bazhang> improot_, #ubuntu+1
<improot_> Blin
<bazhang> I'm not your blin
<improot_> bazhang> Sorry
<bazhang> improot_, please use english in all channels (except -ru of course)
<BuGo_laptop> i am using Ubuntu. and somewhy when i open konqueror i have like 8 or more "Launching kwallet server" items in my Window list
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<BuGo_laptop> i have removed kwalletmanager but it doesnot seem to help
<BluesKaj> BuGo_laptop , you could try ' sudo updatedb ' in the terminal
<ariana> hello there
<ariana> is anybody here
<BluesKaj> no , just us mice
<BluesKaj> or is it we mice
<ariana> okok
<BuGo_laptop> BluesKaj, trying
<BluesKaj> !ask | ariana
<ubottu> ariana: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Act1> how get uuid swap part?
<Act1> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ not have swap
<BuGo_laptop> BluesKaj, launchers are still appearing.
<BuGo_laptop> they stack up when i open any site. and disappear after some time
<BluesKaj> Act1 , sudo fdisk -l
<Act1> BluesKaj   and? i see partitiobn table, no uuid
<shadeslayer> hi,my CDROM does not automatically mount when i insert it,most probably HAL was disabled by powertop,how do i reenable auto mount??
<BluesKaj> Act1 , alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> BuGo_laptop , which kubuntu version ?
<BuGo_laptop> BluesKaj, Ubuntu 8.10
<BuGo_laptop> and using konqueror since i need 2 browsers at a time :/
<BluesKaj> BuGo_laptop , have you checked system settings/ advanced ?
<dimitree> Guys i'm using the alpha 6 version and in upodate software it shows 7 blocked updates ? Should i install these ?
<shadeslayer> dimitree: maybe #ubuntu+1
<dimitree> ok thank you
<shadeslayer> no problem
<BuGo_laptop> <BluesKaj> cannot find anything like this in ubuntu. Gnome.
<BluesKaj> BuGo_laptop ,  join #ubuntu , they are more familiar with gnome there , kubuntu uses the KDE desktop
<BuGo_laptop> BluesKaj, i know. they redirected me here since kwallet is KDE app
<BluesKaj> I have to leave for a few mins ...bbiab
<shadeslayer> so nobody knows about hal??
<bazhang> !hal > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> I was getting a very long lagtime on IRC , so I needed to reboot the router
<Act1> sorry i relogin
<shadeslayer> bazhang: ive already see that,i cant get hal to automount my drive
<Act1> so, how get uuid swap partition?
<BluesKaj> Act1 , why are you worried about the swap partition ?
<BluesKaj> qtparted, should show it
<Act1> because my machine have 256 mb RAM =)
<Act1> i have swap partition
<Act1> but for starting swapon i need write uuid
<shadeslayer> bazhang: maybe i need to rebuild hal or just reset it
<BluesKaj> you can use gparted live cd to set your partitions
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Act1> i have partition!
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/95868 looking at this
<Act1> i cant start swapon
<shadeslayer> bazhang: comment no. 7
<BluesKaj> Act1, swap will only run if it's required
<Act1> its required)
<BluesKaj> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<husayn__> how to assign 2 IP address on a Lan card
<husayn__> like in windows we can do it easily... under the properties of lan card
<Act1> mm cant see, cant run more programs, no mempry awaliable
<bane> hello!
<BluesKaj> Act1 , which desktop are you running ?
<Act1> kde
<Act1> BluesKaj i move same partitions and now swap not work (
<husayn__> how to give 2 ip address on one interface
<Act1> for start swap i need chand uuid
<BluesKaj> kde is meant for larger available memory ..recommend XFCE , http://www.xfce.org/ ..it's a much smaller footprint on memory
<shadeslayer> Im still lost with hal,as i cannot download the source
<Act1> BluesKaj ok i see it late, now i must start swap )
<carpii> husayn__, just add a sub-interface in /etc/networking/interfaces
<carpii> like add an entry for eth0:0
<shadeslayer> ooh theres a hal channel,ill ask there
<husayn__> i have got a windows server machine
<husayn__> when i see its share from my Kubuntu PC
<husayn__> i get error... the file or folder smb://abc@192.168.1.1/Cisco/Tech does not exists
<noren> husayn__: u need smba server on ur kubuntu
<husayn__> to access shares on windows ????
<dr_willis> install/use samba husayn__
<lokai> whats a good code editor for KDE (not emacs)?
<husayn__> on the Client machine right /
<husayn__> ?
<dr_willis> and ive foumnd the samba browser feature of kde and gnome to be flakey.. i normally mount the shares.
<shadeslayer> lokai: maybe kate
<lokai> not kate either
<lokai> dont like it
<dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<shadeslayer> !editor | lokai
<ubottu> lokai: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<lokai> doesn't have to be specifically for KDE O.o
<lokai> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<lokai> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> no problem
<noren> hey which is better pulseaudio or alsa
<dr_willis> I like geany
<dr_willis> noren,  pulseaudio uses alsa
<shadeslayer> dr_willis: wrong nick i think
<shadeslayer> oh sorry
 * dr_willis dances the samba 
 * genii sips
 * shadeslayer sobs as his CD's are eaten by hi laptop
<noren> my vlc does not have sound i was thinking of getting pulse audio as i see theres a plugin in vlc for pulse but not for alsa
<shadeslayer> *his
<dr_willis> check the vlc settings - you can set it to use alsa. or oss.  OR it could be a codec issue with that specific video file
<dr_willis> try some other video files
<dr_willis> run vlc from a terminal also and look for messages
<semmy> ciao a tutti
 * shadeslayer is totally lost as to why his CD doesnt automount
<noren> ass other player such as dragon player plays the file well
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<semmy> grazie
<dr_willis> noren,  that one might be using the w32codecs or somthing.
<dr_willis> if i recall - vlc does not use the codec packs it includes most of them allready. mplayer and others need the w32codec package
<noren> [00000454] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<noren> [00000454] main audio output error: couldn't find a filter for the conversion
<noren> [00000454] main audio output error: couldn't create audio output pipeline
<dr_willis> try the settings see if you can set it to alsa instead of oss perhaps
<noren> well in gui i have already done that
<shadeslayer> uh any way i can reset hal??
<dr_willis> noren,  on some players you have to quit/restart them for some settings to take effect. not sure ablut vlc
<dr_willis> theres a hal service.. but im not sure what that would 'reset' if anything
<ikonia> nothing
<dr_willis> ive never needed to reset hal :)
<dr_willis> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<squid0> hi. when I play movies, the colour is all weird. vlc and mplayer. why could that be?
<shadeslayer> dr_willis: well my CD drive wont automount since powertop stopped hal from polling,works fine in GNOME tho
<dr_willis> sounds like video drivers squid0
<dr_willis> shadeslayer,  mount it manually? :)
<shadeslayer> dr_willis: dolphin cant see it
<dr_willis> im old-skool.. i got scripts made up called 'cdin' and 'cdout' that mount/unmount&eject my cds :P
<squid0> dr_willis: ok. it's all been fine until pretty recently. now things get a strange tint/hue
<noren> dr_willis: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/133029/ << vlc
<dr_willis> ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'
<shadeslayer> now mount cant see cdrom0 :(
<dr_willis> Looks like its confused about what sound card to use
<noren> hmm
<ikonia> shadeslayer: if you have put power managment setup on - which I assume is what powertop is (I don' tknow though) I suspect it may have stopped auto spin up on the CDROM which will stop a dbus event for ha l
<ikonia> hal
<shadeslayer> yep powertop is a power management tool for laptops
<dr_willis> !powertop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powertop
<shadeslayer> ikonia: so any remedies??
<dr_willis> powertop is intels tweaking stuff I thought. Not just for laptops. :)
<BluesKaj> !powerdevil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerdevil
<dr_willis> PowerTOP is a software utility designed to measure and explain a computer's electrical power consumption. It was released by Intel in 2007 under the GPLv2 license.
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerTOP
<BluesKaj> !info PowerDevil
<ubottu> Package PowerDevil does not exist in intrepid
<BluesKaj> what ? ..it's in system settings
<dr_willis> !find devil
<ubottu> Found: codeville, devilspie, dict-devil, libdevil-dev, libdevil1c2 (and 1 others)
<BluesKaj> hmm...left not knowing what the right hand is doing ?
<dr_willis> whats the 1 other bot! tell us!
<BluesKaj> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<squid0> so dr_willis, what can I do about the video with strange colours?
<dr_willis> squid0,   check the forums for your card/drivers/issue - perhaps.
<dr_willis> ive heard of some cards and drivers having similer issues.
<shadeslayer> now i mount cant find my cd drive
<shadeslayer> *-i
<ikonia> shadeslayer: if mount can't see the device for your cd drive it's nothing to do with hal
<ikonia> shadeslayer: the device file should be created by udev at boot time for it
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , reboot , HAL will find it
<shadeslayer> ikonia: thats a recent development
<ikonia> shadeslayer: that still makes it nothing to do with hal
<ikonia> shadeslayer: udev is not hal
<ikonia> shadeslayer: if you can't see the device file - hal is not at fault
<shadeslayer> ikonia: uh,till yesterday night i could easily mount the drive
<genii> Gah, work. /away
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer , why do you keep having to remount your cdrom drive , have you been playing around in fstab ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: actionparsnip told me to mess with it,he posted his fstab and told me to copy the last line
 * shadeslayer scrolls up to find linkie
<BluesKaj> ok shadeslayer. pastebin it so we can have a look
<ikonia> copying someone elses fstab should never be done unless you are %100 sure of what you are doing
<ikonia> if it's broke since you added that line.......reomve the line
<ikonia> remove
<shadeslayer>  http://pastebin.com/f4d593312
<shadeslayer> that was his fstab
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1363633 is mine
<shadeslayer> gah..my post expired
 * shadeslayer has new kernel and drivers to play with
<ikonia> why do you need a new kernel
<ikonia> and what "drivers" are you talking about ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i mean i had a update
<linknet> www.linknet.unas.cz
<shadeslayer> i got a new kernel
<ikonia> well how ar eyou going to play with it ??? it's a binary file
<magnus_> Hello
<magnus_> How come my dragonplayer cant play the movies I've downloaded ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: you kill all the fun......anyways how do i reset fstab then??
<magnus_> Is it not very fit for videowatching or?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you delete the line you added
<shadeslayer> and it defaults ??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: it's default is what it was before you added a line
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you just delete the line you added
<shadeslayer> ok
<ikonia> shadeslayer: there is no default - each fstab is different for each system, hence why you should not copy someone else
<dr_willis> I cant stand dragonplayer. :)
<shadeslayer> ikonia: got it,will never do so again
<shadeslayer> ikonia: line deleted,rebooting
<noren> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no new line
<singularity_a> greetings
<ikonia> shadeslayer: new line where ?
<shadeslayer> in fstab
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what do you mean no new line ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you should have deleted a line
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i mean no new line after i deleted the old line in fstab and rebooted
<singularity_a> is the issue with Kubuntu 9.04 alpha 6 not getting to the KDE desktop in vmware a known issue?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: of course there is no new line
<ikonia> shadeslayer: why would there be a new line if you deleted it ?
<shadeslayer> doh.......
<shadeslayer> ikonia: so i manually add it??
<ikonia> no ????
<shadeslayer> then??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what are you messing with fstab for ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: you told me to delete the old line,i delete it.......what next??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: nothing
<ikonia> shadeslayer: that's it
<shadeslayer> ikonia: so my CD should mount??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: no - but you have removed the problem of copying someone elses line
<ikonia> now you can debug the issues you have
<shadeslayer> hmm,like dmesg | tail??
<ikonia> (assuming your still having problems)
<ikonia> you can debug it how you see fit
<ikonia> I don't see how dmesg will help you at this time, but your welcome to progress how you see fit
<shadeslayer> ikonia: the thing is that the CD mounts in GNOME but not in KDE
<justin_> why hello everyone
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> ikonia: should i now put my problem as " hi i messed with fstab, and i was told to delete the line containing my CDROM device,so can anyone help me re write that line ?? "
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you can ask the problem however you want - just ask with a much clear detail as possible
<shadeslayer>  hi i messed with fstab, and i was told to delete the line containing my CDROM device,so can anyone help me re write the line i deleted??
<shadeslayer> i copied someone else's fstab line
<noren> hi to get the pulse audio to do i alhave to remove also
<noren> ALSA
<BluesKaj> noren, a friendly warning ..pulse audio will break your system
<noren> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/133029/ << can u suggest something here i dont have sound with vlc
<BluesKaj> noren,  in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<shadeslayer> hi how do i reset fstab to defaults??
<genii> shadeslayer: There is no "reset fstab to defaults" because not everyone has the same number of hd, partitions on the hd and order in which things are attached
<BluesKaj> noren, if you don't have alsa , sudo apt-get install alsa-base
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I told you this less than 5 minutes ago
<shadeslayer> genii: ok so how do i  get fstab to recognise my CD rom
<shadeslayer> ikonia: sorry , i forgot
<noren> BluesKaj: i have alsa basse but no alsa mixture
<BluesKaj> noren , it's called alsamixer
<shadeslayer> ikonia: OMG,i fired up nautlius and it shows the CD
<genii> shadeslayer: 1) find what device it is. Usually if you ls -l /dev/cdrom   it points to something like /dev/scd0 or so.    2) Add a line in the fstab which mounts that device under somewhere like /media/cdrom directory, using filesystem auto or iso9660 and udf.
<BluesKaj> noren, just type alsamixer in the terminal
<genii> Work needs me, AFK a few
<shadeslayer> genii: i opened nautilius and it shows the CD
<noren> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Mr_Grieves|> Hi all -- is it ok to delete all the /usr/src/linux-OLDVERSION.* files?
<BluesKaj> noren , then alsa isn't seeing your soundcard... lspci | grep audio
<BluesKaj> noren , then do: asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands to do
<noren> BluesKaj: i dont have any separate sound card i use the mother board
<shadeslayer> genii: i did what you said,the CD opens with nautilus not dolphin and sudo mount /dev/cdrom gives me a error that there is a write block on the CD
<shadeslayer> then something about wrong fs type
<noren> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> no matter, it's still seen as an onboard card . noren
<shadeslayer> genii: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<shadeslayer>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Mr_Grieves|> !OLDVERSION
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OLDVERSION
<shadeslayer> is there any place where i can edit my account to give myself a privilege to use a CD ROM??
<Nollapiste> Does anyone use OpenBox with KDE?
<justin_> most stable kde 4.2 distro????
<justin_> learn xss online free??
<Nollapiste> justin_: Debian is always a good choise when you need extreme stability.
<justin_> it needs to be more user friendl
<Nollapiste> Hmm...
<justin_> i'm somewhat new to linux running kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2.1 intrepid
<justin_> its buggy and i tried opensuse... which was worse
<Nollapiste> justin_: You installed it from backports, so it's not very stable
<noren> bluueskaj : thank set-default-card default
<Nollapiste> But it's fine for me...
<shadeslayer> gah....i think dolphin is responsible
<shadeslayer> brb
<Guest27702> saluti a tutti
<justin_> i saw on kubuntu's website 8.10 with 4.2 breathe blah blah but do they have a nice stable cd?
<justin_> i couldnt find one on their sitge
 * genii sips
<maco> justin_: kde 4.1 is in 8.10
<maco> 4.2 is in backports and the experimental ppa
<maco> for 4.2 stable, you need to wait one more month for 9.04
<justin_> okay
<justin_> thats what i was looking for thank you
<Nollapiste> I installed 4.2 from backports it works fine for me but there can always be problems
<justin_> yeah its acer i think :(
<justin_> i got an old acer and wiped off vista for my kubuntu
<jpedroza1> Good morning all. I am having some serious issues with ACPI and HAL with my battery. It comes up and shows the battery and then the battery disappears and can't be found. I have gone through a bunch of bug reports and can't seem to find a fix. If I cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state I get present: no
<jpedroza1> I have tried restarting acpi and hal all to no avail.
<justin_> and one more q for you nerds =P anyone know a good spot to learn xss free??
<shadeslayer> atleast lancelot can see it
<shadeslayer> but i cant still open the device
<Nollapiste> jpedroza1: Witch version of kubuntu do you use?
<jpedroza1> This is on intrepid
<emanoel> im sorry cannot helping you, goog luck!
<Nollapiste> Oops, *which
<Nollapiste> jpedroza1: And what laptop do you use?
<jpedroza1> Nollapiste: I should mention that I upgraded the BIOS to the latest version yesterday, and enabled acpi in the bios after the update. This is on an MSI 1719.
<shadeslayer> ill use GNOME for the time being then,since no one knows what to do
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: I missed your question. What are you trying to do?
<Nollapiste> jpedroza1: I think that a BIOS update doesn't effect to system
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: i messed with my fstab yesterday and copied some one else's fstab,my CD rom wont automount
<shadeslayer> so i deleted the line,re-wrote the line i copied,still the drive refuses to automount
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: it mounts in nautilus tho
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Does the CD show up in the device notifier widget?
<shadeslayer> no
<jpedroza1> can you give me a pastebin of your fstab?
<shadeslayer> sure one sec
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: http://pastebin.com/m78e73326
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: are you sure that your cdrom mounts at /media/cdrom? Mine is set to /media/cdrom0 in fstab. Other than that the lines are exactly the same.
<shadeslayer> ls -l /dev/cdrom gave me /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> how does that change the mount point ?
<shadeslayer> so i thought that cdrom is the mount point
<shadeslayer> so do i change it to cdrom0 ??
<ikonia> the mount point has nothing to do with the device name, unless hal is create a lable
<shadeslayer> ikonia: so it comes back to hal again ??
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with hal as I said
<shadeslayer> oh.....
<ikonia> I'm saying that is the only time the name of a mount point would matter, and as you're using fstab - not hal, it doesn't matter
 * shadeslayer is a bit confused,thats all
<shadeslayer> oh i get it now
<shadeslayer> ikonia: why is it that nautilus can mount the CD but not dolphin??
<ikonia> because they are two different desktops
<ikonia> or "file managers" what ever you want to call them
<shadeslayer> but they use the same fstab  i guess??
<ikonia> I suspect they will be mounting it in userspace - but I don't know that for a fact without looking
<XPS_M1330> where can  remove the logoff sound event?
<JontheEchidna> XPS_M1330: System Settings -> Notifications
<XPS_M1330> yes I just coudln't find the event source, now I got it
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Can you mount the CD using mount at the command line and then try and browse to /media/cdrom in dolphin?
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<shadeslayer>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Ok, I think I see a problem with your CD line in fstab
 * shadeslayer looks more carefully 
<shadeslayer> where?/
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Try making it look like this: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom   udf,iso9660   user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<vassili> HI! How to select files group in the com.line?
<jpedroza1> the udf is a format, not an option
<shadeslayer> done
<jpedroza1> now try and mount at the command line
<sorset> hi , i have problem with adept manager recently!
<sorset> in sources when i click on Edit Software Sources it begins to "fetch current package lists"!!
<shadeslayer> same erroe
<shadeslayer> *r
<vassili> HI! How to select files group in the com.line?
<kurumin> fala
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: What command are you using to mount the CD?
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: mount /dev/cdrom
<shadeslayer> even adding sudo does not help
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Try mount /media/cdrom
<shadeslayer> same
 * shadeslayer wants to try the -f  option
<jpedroza1> vassili: Not sure I understand your question. Do you want to select multiple files from a command line?
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Do you know the format of the disk in the drive?
<vassili> jpedroza1: Yes!
<shadeslayer> i think it said something like cddma
<vassili> jpedroza1: how?
<jpedroza1> vassili: Are you trying to copy these files?
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Do you have a disk that we know is an ISO9660 or UDF formatted disk?
<vassili> no, i want encode wav files with lame
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: I just want to make sure that this is not a format issue
<vassili> no, i want encode wav files with lame
<vassili> jpedroza1: i want encode wav files with lame
<jpedroza1> vassili: If the files all have the extension (.wav) you can use the wildcard  *.wav
<vassili> jpedroza1:
<vassili> vassili@vassili-laptop:~/newmp3/_$ lame *.wav
<vassili> lame: excess arg _03.wav
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: dunno what youre talking about
<amit_> hey...
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: The disk mounts in gnome, correct?
<jimdb_> vassili: When in doubt try it out
<jpedroza1> vassili: Are there any special characters in the names of the files? If so, LAME can interpret them as passing an argument. Characters like - (hyphen) are particularly problematic.
<amit_> no one speaks... here.. boring.. room
<ikonia> amit_: many people speak
<jpedroza1> amit_: Do you have a question?
<ikonia> amit_: you've just watched conversations
<amit_> thanks...
<amit_> i am new to irc...
<jpedroza1> anyone have any ideas on my disappearing battery?
<amit_> is this is tech chat v?
<ikonia> amit_: it is kubuntu support
<jpedroza1> amit_: Yes
<amit_> oh... great.. thanks... :)
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: correct,sorry for the ;ate reply
<shadeslayer> *l
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: your battery is dying??
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: No, my battery just disappears from power manager. It shows in /proc/acpi/battery for a bit, then says it isn't found
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: I have to admit that I am at a bit of a loss as to why the disk is not showing in kubuntu. The only other thing I can think is that kubuntu is looking for it at /media/cdrom0.
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: oh i see,tried mopdprobe??
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Maybe change the mount point, see what happens.
<shadeslayer> to cdrom0??
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> yes as in you tried modprobe or yes to change the mount point
<ikonia> shadeslayer: modprobe what ?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what should he moprobe ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: maybe the battery??
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: sorry, I have not tried modprobe. lsmod shows the acpi modules
<ikonia> modprobe the battery ??
<shadeslayer> eh leave it
<ikonia> leave it ?
<ikonia> leave what ?
<shadeslayer> this discussion
<shadeslayer> ok look ill try to change the mount point
<ikonia> shadeslayer: then don't make random suggestions to people that can potentially do damage
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ikonia , jpedroza1 : same error as before
<shadeslayer> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0,
<shadeslayer>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: With that change in place, can you eject the disk and re-insert it, please?
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> :O the CD is not ejecting
<jpedroza1> hmmmm, that usually means it is mounted somewhere.
<jpedroza1> do a df -k on the cli for me
<jpedroza1> see if there is a cd in the list
<shadeslayer> two partitions i dont recognise : udev and varrun
<jpedroza1> can you pastebin the output for me?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: http://pastebin.com/m3a0e36ac
<shadeslayer> :eek:
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: got my link??
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Looking at it now
<shadeslayer> ok i thought i got a netsplit my self
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Nothing out of the ordinary there. Very similar to mine.
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Can you try unmounting /media/cdrom, as root (sudo) just for the thrill of it
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> what about -f command
<jpedroza1> not sure that would help.
<shadeslayer> nope same error without -f
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: :O it mounted with -f
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: if you ls /media/cdrom, does it show any files?
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: :( no
<xain> What video player could i use to play .flv file's?
<shadeslayer> !flv > xain
<ubottu> xain, please see my private message
<Slartibartfast> xain: i can play flash video with any video player
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: so nothing can be done i guess??
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: I am sorry, but I am at a bit of a loss.
<shadeslayer> :( ive spent 2 hours and i am stuck with my CD rom inside the notebook with no way to remove it........nice
<xain> I can't seem to get .flv file's to run in dragon player.
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: try sudo umount /media/cdrom
<jpedroza1> then see if you can remove the disk
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: umount: /dev/scd0: not mounted
<Slartibartfast> xain: here also with dragon player no problem to play flash video ... do you have medibuntu in your sources.list?
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: if you click on the device notifier in the GUI does it show any disks?
<shadeslayer> only my iPod
<xain> I will have to check in a second, i used apt-get for the restricted format's.
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: tho lancelot shows the CD
<xain> Didn't know it was going to download java...
<Slartibartfast> !medibuntu|xain
<ubottu> xain: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shadeslayer> ill just restart to remove it
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: can you eject with lancelot?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> :O it ejected
 * shadeslayer dances
<xain> Is there a way to install all of them at once?
<Slartibartfast> xain: when you enable medibuntu in your sources.list then do sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Slartibartfast> or if you have a 64bit system ..... w64codecs
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: still does not mount :(
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: Man, you have me stumped. Not a good day for me today.
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: where can i edit my permissions in KDE??
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: hehe
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: permissions for what?
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: like using a CD ROM,modem,etc
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: like in GNOME's Users and groups
<jpedroza1> shadeslayer: There is Kuser in K->Applications->System
<shadeslayer> jpedroza1: haldaemon is unchecked
<shadeslayer> jpedroza: whats ur status??
<jpedroza> shadeslayer: I am here.
<jpedroza> shadeslayer: Network hickup
<shadeslayer> jpedroza: i mean in kusers>group
<shadeslayer> ill just enable haldaemon and see what happens
<jpedroza> shadeslayer: adm, dialout, cdrom, plugdev, lpadmin, admin, sambashare
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> somewhat different here
<shadeslayer> i have dip,audio and scanner as well
<shadeslayer> i have a bright idea
<shadeslayer> jpedroza: ill add another account and see if the CD mounts
 * shadeslayer hears his CD spinning
<xt> is there kde4 packages anywhere built with qt4.5?
<Slartibartfast> xt: Yeah ... in Jaunty
<xt> How far is jaunty from freeze?
<Slartibartfast> xt: it is already frozen
<Slartibartfast> feature frozen
<xt> hm
<Slartibartfast> qt is to big to just upgrade in intrepid
<blip-> hi,  anyone know how to enable the "experimental" repos on Hardy ?    I heard that KDE4.2 is inside there
<jpedroza> shadeslayer: Did it work?
<xt> does nvidia binary driver work in jaunty?
<shadeslayer_> jpedroza: hey,im on my test sccount
<Slartibartfast> xt: when you install the one older then 180.35, yes
<jpedroza> shadeslayer_: any luck?
<Slartibartfast> 180.35 gave a lot of trouble on my desktop
<shadeslayer_> k3b can read the CDrom but dolphin cant see it
<xt> Slartibartfast: k, I have 180.29
<jpedroza> shadeslayer_: that don't make no sense
<shadeslayer_> jpedroza: on my actual account even k3b gave me a error
<Slartibartfast> xt: you installed not from directly from nvidia ?
<xt> no, some ppa.
<shadeslayer_> jpedroza: well this means that the cd is mounted and kicking right?? its just that dolphin has some bug
<Slartibartfast> xt: Mmmm ... well you can try i think ...
<jpedroza> sounds like it.
<Slartibartfast> xt: don't know much you want qt 4.5
<zik>  after that the shortcut got f*cked up and alo it seems that my launcher menu got corrupted (system monitor item not showing under "system" anymore. there's the edited shortcut tin the "lost & found" submenu though). how do i restore the menu items? google didn't help and neither did reinstalling the ksysguard package.
<xt> well, I like to bleed anyway (:
<zik> damn. :)
<shadeslayer_> jpedroza: so dophin bugs go in #dolphin??
<Slartibartfast> xt: hehehe .. then "go for it"
<jpedroza> shadeslayer_: I would guess so
<draik_> My friend has bluetooth keyboard, mouse and speakers. The keyboard and mouse work well, but not the speakers. Where should I begin looking for a solution?
<shadeslayer_> jpedroza: +k on the channel
<blip-> what is the situation with KDE4.2.1 on Hardy ?      This only mentions Janty   http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<shadeslayer_> jpedroza: i think ill file a bug report
<jpedroza> shadeslayer_: cool. Sorry I wasn't more help.
<shadeslayer_> oh no problems,just hope its sorted before 2 nd April (Install fest)
<Slartibartfast> blip-: Hardy is LTS ... long time support ... when you add unsupported software on it the whole purpose of LTS gets lost ....
<blip-> Slartibartfast: I didn't realize it was unsupported.  I'm guessing there is no hope of KDE4 coming to Hardy in the future then
<Slartibartfast> blip-: i even have on intrepid a check for "unsupported updates" to have KDE 4.2
<blip-> oh ok
<Slartibartfast> blip-: but if you really want it you ofcourse can compile it yourself :-)
<blip-> Slartibartfast: not that badly I don't :)
<shadeslayer_> gtg
<Slartibartfast> blip-: ok ok ... Then maybe wait amonth for Jaunty or so
<inanimate> Is there a reason that when I try to blank my LCD, KScreenSaver wakes it up and takes over?
<inanimate> I'm blanking it with: xset dpms force off
<blip-> Slartibartfast: jaunty will be out in a month ?   ididn't Intrepid like just come out 2 months ago... it's too soon
<blip-> ? jaunty
<blip-> ! jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Slartibartfast> Jaunty will be 9.04 ... meaning the 4th month of (200)9
<blip-> oh nice
<blip-> I was always wondering where that crazy naming convention came from :D
<Slartibartfast> :-) ... well the names like Jaunty Jackalope ... will follow the alphabet ... the next one will be Karmic Koala ...
<Slartibartfast> will be 9.10 we guess
<Slartibartfast> october 2009
<Slartibartfast> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<blip-> Karmic Koala is a nice name.
<blip-> I don't fancy Hardy Heroin too much :D
<blip-> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<blip-> !eeebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeebuntu
<blip-> !eebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eebuntu
<blip-> !ebuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuntu
<Slartibartfast> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<blip-> was looking for this http://www.eeebuntu.org/
<blip-> I guess it's not an official flavor perhaps
<Slartibartfast> ah ... OK... there is a special ubuntu for netbooks .... but what was it's name ?
<hix> Easy Peasy ;)
<Slartibartfast> !unr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<blip-> !netbuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbuntu
<Slartibartfast> !info ubuntu netbook remix
<ubottu> netbook is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Slartibartfast> aaaah :-) ok ok .. we forgive you ubottu
<Slartibartfast> http://www.canonical.com:80/projects/ubuntu/unr
<blip-> !info ubuntu kubuntu-members-kde4 remix
<ubottu> Package ubuntu does not exist in kubuntu-members-kde4
<shadeslayer> ok gtg bye all
<hix> ubuntu eee now called easy peasy: http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<casakubuntu> hola
<Pconfig> heya, any way to install kdevelop4 from a repo?
<Pconfig> can't seem to find it anywhere
<casakubuntu> i am spain
<FuriousGeorge1> hey all
<FuriousGeorge1> anyone know where i should put an export command so that it is run on boot?
<Slartibartfast> FuriousGeorge1: is it user specific ?
<FuriousGeorge1> Slartibartfast: no
<Slartibartfast> then in .bashrc
<Slartibartfast> mmm
<Slartibartfast> FuriousGeorge1: what export you need ? .... if i may ask :-)
<FuriousGeorge1> Slartibartfast: /etc/init.d/rc?  i need to set the variable TZ to my timzone to get around a bug in java
<Slartibartfast> So you timezone which is now set is not right in java ? ......
<FuriousGeorge1> Slartibartfast: correct, java apps didnt adjest for DST
<FuriousGeorge1> but only java apps
<FuriousGeorge1> so /etc/init.d/rc?
<impy> Is there a command for launcher properties to keep an app on a specific workspace?
<Slartibartfast> FuriousGeorge1: yeah i think you are right with that guess ... but i'm not sure ...
<FuriousGeorge1> Slartibartfast: im sure it will work, just wondering if it was "best practice"
<Slartibartfast> FuriousGeorge: I think a workaround for a bug in java does not have a "best practice" ... the best would be that the bug gets fixed
<FuriousGeorge> Slartibartfast: i just meant for defining env vars on boot
<Slartibartfast> FuriousGeorge: i think system wide variables are indeed set by /etc/init.d/rc ... i can remeber it was in ealier versions of redhat ... rc.local
<impy> Is there a command for launcher properties to keep an app on a specific workspace?
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<impy> o/
<Ev0luti0n_> i have a question, about internet/gateway problems (sort off)
<Ev0luti0n_> anyone to help?
<Slartibartfast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ev0luti0n_> ...
<Ev0luti0n_> I know about that. Just wanted to avoid, to talk for nothing
<Ev0luti0n_> the question is:
<noren> hi all
<impy> Is there a command for launcher properties to keep an app on a specific workspace?
<noren> !Epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Epiphany
<noren> !info Epiphany
<ubottu> Package Epiphany does not exist in intrepid
<Ev0luti0n_> i have an IPtv router from thomson. The router works well, and is fully configured and gives access to the web properly. The problem is that when i restart the computer, although the router hasn't reseted nor the connection droped, i am unable to access the internet, only solving the problem after restarting the router manually (power button). Any help or ideas on this?
<Ev0luti0n_> I am running kubuntu 8.10
<Slartibartfast> Ev0luti0n_: Sorry but i don''t have an answer ... but seems it's more router problem as kubuntu
<Ev0luti0n_> hmmm
<Ev0luti0n_> ok
<Ev0luti0n_> thanks for the help anyways
<slerder> Hey guys. Does anyone have any experience booting an os, whether it be windows or ubuntu,etc from a usb 2.0 hdd? I was planning on doing this but was worried usb 2.0 was not fast enought and would make things sluggish. Any thoughts? Thanks
<kuaera> Wow. Kubuntu Jaunty has been getting a ton of updates recently D:
<impy> Is there a command for launcher properties to keep an app on a specific workspace?
<martijn81> hi, my desktop does not boot anymore after the lastest updates under 8.10
<martijn81> is this only me experiencing this?
<noren> martijn81:  whats the prob
<martijn81> noren: my dekstop strands in a terminal
<noren> martijn81: : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<martijn81> noren: i can't i do not get even a terminal anymore
<noren> where are u stuck now
<martijn81> it says something about /dev/sda but it does nothing
<noren> boot back into recovery mode
<noren> hi
<martijn81> noren: how?
<noren> sorry had to reboot
<noren> did u boot back inn recovery mode, frm grub
<martijn81> noren: how then, i see no options there
<noren> how are u communicationg here
<martijn81> noren: by a live-cd off cource
<martijn81> course
<snarkster> i was playing savage2 last night and now my keyboard is very slow. have to hold each key for 1 second for it to work
<noren> boot frm the hard disk, use the recovery mode, u can use irssi frm the konsole from there to communicate
<martijn81> noren: i know, but how do i get into recovery mode
<martijn81> i do not get these options from grub
<noren> in grub there are two option one normal and other is grub
<martijn81> noren: ok but how?
<snarkster> can someone help me with a slow keyboard issue
<noren> well martine wen u boot frm hardisk do u get to the konsole ## from there u can run sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<genii> martijn81: Usually you hit ESC when you see the grub loading message and then you get a menu
<dotancohen> What's the issue, snark?
<martijn81> noren: i do not even get the console enymore
<martijn81> anymore
<noren> martijn81: as genii said try hitting esc while bootup
<martijn81> noren
<martijn81> noren: and then?
<martijn81> does it give me any options then
<noren> choose the recovery option
<impy> Does anyone have a link to a list of application launcher commands? Ubuntu 8.04 remix
<martijn81> ok, i will try
<martijn81> see you later
<Pconfig> hey, anybody knows if there is a repo for kdevelop-kde4 in intrepid? Can't seem to find any
<snarkster> dotancohen: i have 1sec delay between keypress and something displaying
<snarkster> damn
<udo> good evening. How I can install kde 4.2? On my PC i haven't install kubuntu or kde?
<snarkster> slow keys is turned on. how do you turn it off
<noren> udo: get a fresh install cd u can download it
<thefish> udo what version of ubuntu are you running? I think it might be in intrepid default repos now
<genii> snarkster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=972627
<genii> Bah they left already
<udo> I've intrepid and how I can install the kde 4.2 -desktop in a exist system. I don't want to reinstall my OS!
<JontheEchidna> udo: Go to Adept -> Sources -> Edit Software Sources
<JontheEchidna> Then in the updates tab
<JontheEchidna> check the unsupported updates checkbox
<snarkster> wow slow keys... what possible use are slow keys?
<JontheEchidna> close the window, then update
<udo> i don't have adept. I've only ubuntu and synaptic!
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> udo: you should be able to do the same thing from the Software Sources editor
<JontheEchidna> enable unsupported updates then install kubuntu-desktop
<JontheEchidna> snarkster: some people have disabilities that make it hard to type
<snarkster> oh
<snarkster> didnt think of that
<snarkster> now how do you turn that on and off so i dont do it again
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<udo> backports or proposed?
<JontheEchidna> udo: backports
<JontheEchidna> snarkster: in the accessiblity section of system settings, in the modifier keys tab
<JontheEchidna> there should be sticky keys settings
<snarkster> ima lookin
<JontheEchidna> oh, and in the keyboard filters tab there are slow keys settings
<JontheEchidna> that's what you want
<snarkster> wow
<snarkster> I was just playhing away at savage 2 last night and it just went crazy...
<udo> oh, i want install kde 4.2, but not other newer programms.
<snarkster> is there a way to change the accesibility hotkey to something besides shift?
<udo> like gimp and barsero
<xjjk> quickie: what's the purpose of /etc/shadow-?
<xjjk> if I make changes to /etc/shadow do they need to be made in /etc/shadow- as well?
<snarkster> shadow- is a backup
<Haza1> Afternoon folks. How can i get the print screen dialog up?
<JontheEchidna> udo: If you add the kubuntu-experimental ppa  using the intrepid sources entries found here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa you should be able to just upgrade KDE
<Haza1> I think my distro is toasted and print screen does not work :(
<snarkster> thank you and good night
<xjjk> snarkster: what creates it? am I fine editing only /etc/shadow and ignoring /etc/shadow-
<udo> can I add this url to synaptic?
<JontheEchidna> Haza1: what version of Kubuntu and KDE are you using?
<JontheEchidna> udo: add this whole line:
<JontheEchidna> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<Haza1> ]8.10 KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> hmm, print screen works here with 9.04 and KDE 4.2
<Haza1> JontheEchidna: Yeah i did an upfrage from 8.04 to 8.10 and the updrage was fail
<udo> what does gpg-error mean?
<JontheEchidna> Haza1: Could you got to the Input Actions section of System Settings and tell me what's there?
<Haza1> Half my widgets doen't work for a start! :D
<Haza1> JontheEchidna: Input Actions?
<JontheEchidna> Yeah
<udo> no public key.
<JontheEchidna> In the General tab
<Haza1> JontheEchidna: Cheers mate. I found it. There was no key assigned to ksnapshot
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, I think I had to make one manually too
<Haza1> JontheEchidna:  I assigned it and tested. It Works.
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Haza1> Thanks again
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome
<udo> I've added the whole line and would install kubuntu-desktop, then comes this message during the installation:	
<udo> kubuntu-desktop:
<udo>   Depends on: "ark", but it is not installed.
<udo> ..
<JontheEchidna> what happens if you try to install ark manually?
<udo> i'll check this
<jeppeone_> Hello.
<jeppeone_> Im in need of some help =/
<udo> jeppeone, what is problem?
<jeppeone_> I cant create an connection with 3g prefered only gprs and gsm. Yust installed Kubuntu and im downloading all the updates in 6000B/s
<udo> what programm does you use?
<jeppeone_> The built in Network Manager.
<udo> what version does you use?
<BluesKaj> jeppeone_ , can you see the network WAN or ?
<jeppeone_> hm, i dont know what version it is =/.. It's a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.10
<jeppeone_> BluesKaj, sorry im lost now? :$
<BluesKaj> well jeppeone_, I'm not sure what you're trying to do
<jeppeone_> BluesKaj, im trying to make my mobile internet use 3g and not gsm or gprs. :)
<udo> its a connection with a mobile-phone?
<jeppeone_> no it's with an Huawei E220
<dotancohen> Does anybody know how to navigate the Buffer Tree in Quassel with the keyboard? I've tried [Alt||Ctrl] Arrow Keys and PgUp, PgDn
<udo> its a usb-stick?
<jeppeone_> ye
<jeppeone_> it works but über slow speed.
<udo> do you can connect the internet on another PC?
<jeppeone_> Im connected to internet now. But the problem is that i cant connect to a 3g network since i can only make it connect to gprs or gsm no 3g option.
<udo> does the huawei support 3g?
<jeppeone_> ofc
<udo> Sorry, I don't know what ofc is!
<jeppeone_> Sorry :) Of course :)
<schwalbe93> list jeppone_
<will> What can anyone recommend to use for burning mp3 audio to cd's?
<Dragnslcr> will- pretty sure k3b can do it
<tmeixner> why do the canadian repositories have a download speed of an analog telephone line? I'm waiting 10 minutes for a apt-get update
<will> It said unsupported format in K3B, so i went ahead and downloaded Brasero.
<will> And Brasero run's slow as hell in KDE for some reason.
<noren___> will: burn them as data cd
<bostoncino> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bostoncino> hnhgg
<will> Oh, i did not know you were suppose to burn them as data.
<will> Well, that's helpful to know, haha.
<reese> how do I find which file system I have my kubuntu on?
<LjL> reese: "mount"
<somekool> anyone using the old konversation with KDE 4.2  ?
<dotancohen> @somekool: I'm using quassel and it's pretty decent
<dotancohen> What do you miss from konversation?
<dotancohen> I only wish that I could embed quassel in kopete, so that all my chats would be in one place.
<dotancohen> I should file a bug
<giuliano> olá
<hibana> hi
<giuliano> voce sabe se o megacubo tem versão para ubuntu?
<hibana> bot: hi
<hibana> hmm...
<hibana> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<hibana> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nortic> hi all
<scott___> can someone help me enable direct rendering
<Nortic> Can i create custom distr with Ubuntu Customization kit on Kubuntu?
<Nortic> plz answer because I want install Kubuntu on machine where haven't internet connection
<jussi01> Nortic: I beleive so.
<jussi01> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<Nortic> Thanks!
<trans_> So I think I found a bug in the developmental vesion in jaunty but am unsure of how to list it. Little help maybe?
<jcprather> does 1024 open files not seem like a somewhat small limit for a badass workstation?
<jussi01> trans_: please join #ubuntu+1
<jcprather> kmail kept crapping out with too many open files until i checked "show only subscribed folders"
<XPS_M1330> what packages are needed to handle ipod with amarok?
<jussi01> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cajun> if i purchase an older internal DVD-ROM, is it an easy setup to make it work and play DVDs on my computer? running Intrepid
<trans_> With the price of new dvd rom drives, there shouldn't be any reason to buy an older one. But yes, it shouldn't be that hard.
<XPS_M1330> !help dbus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help dbus
<cajun> well i'm looking for something pretty cheap.
<cajun> like <$30
<cajun> i have found a few online.  i just wanted to make sure that they would work on my system.
<trans_> Like I said, they should work. There are a couple of variables as to why they wont work, but most computers will take them.
<trans_> Make sure you have an available IDE slot available or opening on a channel. If your computer is kinda old, you need to make sure the DVD drives aren't SATA or that you have SATA.
<jcprather> in the 90's when graphics cards couldn't handle rendering stuff that well, i think i had a pci dvd decoder card that needed windows drivers
<cajun> ok.  thx
<jcprather> but that was just so that it could display despite my crappy 2meg s3 virge chip
<jcprather> with decent video cards, i think any dvd drive should let software play it fine w/o such silly extra hardware and drivers
<trans_> I agree JC.
<jcprather> and afaik, they're all atapi compatible, unlike the ancient cdroms with their different interfaces
<trans_> Also to play encrypted DVDs, you need to install some restricted software. Here is a link to the software : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<cajun> thanks.  how can i doublecheck my motherboard to see if it can handle sata?
<trans_> well, the instructions... not software:)
<cajun> i believe it can. i'm not at home at the moment.
<cajun> the motherboard is from 2004.
<trans_> When you go home, look for these blue ports on your computer : http://www.hardwarezone.com/img/data/articles/2007/2387/p6ngm_sata.jpg
<cajun> oh ok.  cool
<trans_> They may not be blue
<trans_> on your motherboard
<cajun> ok.  thanks.
<Laeborg> how can I restart X via terminal ?
<rickest> Laeborg: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<somekool> dotancohen: am I crazy or it seems Quassel is running a daemon to keep your IRC connection alive ?
<Dr_willis> !find xcalib
<ubottu> Found: xcalib
<Dr_willis> !info xcalib
<ubottu> xcalib (source: xcalib): Tiny monitor calibration loader for Xorg. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.dfsg1-2 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<somekool> i'm not missing any features from konversation, I am still using it. its just that a recent kubuntu update added a popup error when i launch konversation. it works anyway. but complains about ldap
<somekool> maybe it aint related with a kubuntu update
<nob2x> good evening
<Ariadnax> hello all
<Ariadnax> i need some helo with kontact. won't purge completed to-dos or even save new ones (same thing with events)
<nob2x> http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/8409/smalldesk.png <- any idea how I could solve that?
<tmeixner> Hi - is it possible to create a live usb stick with kubuntu which already has all the updates included for an express installation?
<tmeixner> when I'm at a friends place with slow internet I don't want to download all the updates and I have an 8GB USB Stick so space shouldn't be a problem
<ubuntu__> hallo
<Ariadnax> hallo!
<bob__> ciao a tutti
<arfee> hey, i have a question I hope someone can help with
<arfee> I have added KDE to my Ubuntu and I live in Holland
<arfee> I used to have problems discovering my network and had to add EU to something, but with KDE I have same problem again
<arfee> what do I do to discover my wireless network?
<Guest26375> ciao
<yaa_> hi
<yaa_> mazatrakaz
<panos4ever> sudo rm -rf /
<yaa_> any chukchas?
<yaa_> help me chukchas
<yaa_> nekosher
<yaa_> that cannot be true
<yaa_> that there are no any chukcha on the whole server
<Zengol> Is it worth it to upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty?
<kenan> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> Zengol,  if it has features you need.. yes.. if not  no..  if you want to test it out yes...
<Dr_willis> Zengol,  if you cant risk a unstable system... No...
<Zengol> Does it still have the same problem that 8.10 has with the system crashing back to KDE after resolution changes?
<arfee_> hey everyone, you all ok?
<Dr_willis> i dont have that problem. :)
<Dr_willis> sounds like it may be a video-driver specific/card specific issue Zengol
<Zengol> I had to install open/boc due to teh problem.
<Zengol> openbox.
<Zengol> Sorry about that.
<Dr_willis> sounds like its a kde 4.X bug then.
<Zengol> No, what is causing the problem is the avdanced desktop graphic's.
<Zengol> I trned them off and it stopped.
<arfee_> I just installed KDE 4 on Ubuntu, and live in Holland, I had to add regdom=EU when i wanted to discover my network on Ubuntu now cant dicover it on KDE?
<Dr_willis> eyecandy causes more problems then its worth most of the time
<Zengol> I can change resolution's normally and everything else with absolutely no problem now.
<Dr_willis> arfee,  add it where exactly?
<arfee_> hang on let me find out
<Zengol> Well, i'm planning on sitting here and testing out each piece of eye candy at a time to find out which one is causing it to crash back to KDE.
<Zengol> Or of it's just the whole thing in general...
<arfee_> /etc/modprobe.d/regdom options cfg80211 ieee80211_regdom=EU
<Zengol> Which it probably is knowing my luck,
<arfee_> thats command line code
<Zengol> Ahh, desktop effect's is what i meant to call it.
<Dr_willis> arfee_,  kubuntu and ubuntu use the same  system underneeth.  so it would be the same way to set it in both.
<arfee_> thats what i thought
<arfee_> hence why i dont understand why it doesnt discover the network
<Dr_willis> I rarely use wireless.. so thats about all i know on the topic. :)
<arfee_> hey, thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> i also set my ssid's to be hidden. so i have to enter them
<Zengol> How do i set custom time?
<Zengol> Lol.
<yaa_> they have enslaves the whole world with tesla's
<Zengol> I can't figure out how to change the time on my clock...
<Zengol> Oh, nvm.
<Zengol> I found it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Zengol> Yeah, i'm still kinda new to KDE>
<Zengol> Used to Gnome.
<JamesCC> Anyone know how to configure channel balance in Amarok? I lost output for my left channel.
 * Dr_willis rembers years ago befor pc's had battery/clocks . and you had to set the time at every bootup
<arfee_> you know what, i just had a brainfart...im gonna re-enter that line...INSIDE of KDE...wow, im smart sometimes
<Zengol> Won't let me set time or date....
<Zengol> Say's it is unable to contact the server...
<Dr_willis> inside kde? or you mean while running kubuntu?
<arfee_> yeah thats what i meant
<Dr_willis> arfee_,  you are dualbooting Kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> arfee_,  or do you realize you can have 1 install with both desktops installed..
<arfee_> no i have both in the sessions, so both desktops
<Dr_willis> Ok. :
<arfee_> dualbooting is too much hassle
<Zengol> Why do i need to contact a time server to set my own damm clock?
<Dr_willis> I see a lot of people that dont realize you can have kubuntu and ubutnu both installed at the same time. and just use GDM
<Dr_willis> Zengol,  its getting the time from the server.
<Dr_willis> if you wan tto set it yourself you can use the date command i recall...
<Zengol> Why can i not set a custom time?
<arfee_> ill brb, thanks for your help Dr_willis
<Mamarok> ahdach: don't query me please
<Zengol> It's irritating me because it's one hour behind, haha.
<Zengol> HA!
<Zengol> Got it.
<Zengol> That's really confusing.
<devilsadvocate|l> ok, can someone help fix my laptop keys : dell inspiron. my amarok global shortcuts need to be changed, but it doesnt let me do that (i dont know how to put in an XF86Audio* entry in the thing) so i might need to fix the bindings system wide. currently, mute does not work, play/pause does play, stop does not work ...
<Mamarok> ahdach: behave, stop querying me and don't insult me!
<Zengol> For Amarok, go to setting's then configure global shortcut's. You should be able to use your function key to activate your shortcut's for play/pause, stop, and all that good junk.
<Dr_willis> Zengol,  sounds like your time zone was set wrong.
<Dr_willis> or DST set wrong
<Zengol> Yeah, it was my timezone.
<Zengol> I had to figure out where to change it at.
<Zengol> It was set to local, had to change it to Denver i believe.
<Zengol> Oh, North Dakota.
<nihility_> My time is stuck on military time. does anyone know how to change it?
<JontheEchidna> nihility_: In System Settings go to Regional and Language
<JontheEchidna> the time settings in there should allow you to change time format
<nihility_> I do not see an option
 * jcprather thinks 12-hour clocks should be erradicated
<jcprather> nihility_: under Regional and Language settings, you don't have a "Time and Dates" tab?
 * jcprather is seeing this on jaunty, and supposes it may differ significantly from other versions
<nihility_> no i do have that tab but no option in there...
<scott___> can anyone help me with enabling direct rendering
<nihility_> ok i have it set... forgive me as i just installed Kubuntu and have been using windows all of my life.
<nihility_> Thanks
<jcprather> o hurray. i was ksnapshotting and ready to draw circle on it for u
<nihility_> Great... by the way i have been searching for MOTU drivers for linux but i can not seem to find any. suggestions?
<nihility_> Another question... is there another way to unistall apps beside using adept? Something more like add remove programs in windows>?
<jcprather> i haven't tried it, but there is a kde packagekit tool
<jcprather> tho im not sure if its available in versions prior to jaunty or how well it works currently
<nihility_> I saw that but have yet to try it. i will check it out. Thanks again
<Guest28602> I have installed restricted drivers,what do I need else to isntall for listening music from amarok?
<jcprather> dpkg - commandline package thingy
<Guest28602> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jcprather> looks like apt-get will also remove packages via commandline
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jcprather> also, aptitude, is a commandline that one of my coworkers is fond of
<devilsadvocate|l> Zengol, when trying to change amaroks shortcuts, pressing on the button makes it do what it is currently set to do, and does not actually change the setting itself...
<devilsadvocate|l> (Zengol, sorry for the long delay)
<nihility_> Thanks!
<Guest28602> jcprather : I have installed restricted drivers,what do I need else to isntall for listening music from amarok?
<jcprather> i'm new to kubuntu, and have never used amarok, so i don't know, i'm sorry
<devilsadvocate|l> Guest28602, ubuntu-restricted-extras can help (and mp3 support.. amarok will help you when you try to play your first mp3)
<Guest28602> devilsadvocate|l : I have installed that resticted extra...but when i want to play stream from amarok it says that there is no codec
<devilsadvocate|l> Guest28602, ...
<devilsadvocate|l> hm
<nihility_> ahh the pakage manager is so much better! thanks again
<Guest28602> devilsadvocate|l : yes?
<devilsadvocate|l> Guest28602, trying to remember
<devilsadvocate|l> Guest28602, i think you need some libxine something for mp3. im sorry, i dont remember the exact package
<devilsadvocate|l> Guest28602, if its an real media stream, then i dont know if its even possibel to play it
<Guest28602> devilsadvocate|l : I know that I need it...I'll try with gstreamer...
<Guest28602> devilsadvocate|l : thx
<nihility_> Ok in windows i use a scripting languages called autoit and autohotkey. is there anything comperable for linux without having to learn an oop language?
<devilsadvocate|l> Guest28602, the gstreamer plugins are in ubuntu-restricted-extras (i think ugly too)
<Guest28602> devilsadvocate|l : yeah, but not all...
<Guest28602> devilsadvocate|l : I've been looking in package manager...I'm trying something now
<vital> I have a laptop with a ATI mobile radeon x1600 videocard, what driver should I use as the proprietary driver dont support my chip? is it radeon or radeonhd?
<Dr_willis> vital, or 'ati'
<vital> Dr_willis, okay, I'll try ati then :) thanks
<vital> Dr_willis, thanks again, ati works wonderful :)
<Dr_willis> just no 3d accell
<Dr_willis> :)
<vital> well, it's fast enough for me, I dont play games, I just code ;)
<Dr_willis> You L33t C00DeR
<vital> hehe.. well..
<baaleal> i
<baaleal> hi
<baaleal> Hola como estan?
<k0pp> if i was to create a folder in /dev/input, would it be erased upon reboot?
<leleastro> hi all
<Dr_willis> k0pp,  i would have to guess.. Yes.
<davidjheinrich_> hi call, can anyone help me get my resolutio to 2048x1536 using xrandr?
<commander_> does anyone have their awn up
<Ilie> hi, I just installed kubuntu and I experience some problems with a dual setup monitor
<Ilie> the second monitor uses the same resolution as the laptop, any ideas how can I change it ?
<Ilie> System Settings -> Display shows only one monitof (default)
<Ilie> my second monitor is a samsung 20" tft
<sukumade> does anyone know of a video card benchmark program for linux? the only articles i found on google were years old
<darkenergy> hello, could someone please tell me what's on the kubuntu intrepid dvd that makes it so large?
<sukumade> my guess are all the apps you would typically apt-get or additional development tools / x environments
<darkenergy> never realised that was an option
<sukumade> well i am sure it doesn't include EVERYTHING you could get via apt-get
<sukumade> but a lot of common apps not included with the live cd
<genii> The alternate cd for instance you could set up as a local repo. So likely the dvd is same sort of idea
<darkenergy> i've used CD versions
<darkenergy> both alternate and live
<XPS_M1330> which is the nicest MSN client?
<EtFb> XPS_M1330: Pidgin is good.  I prefer it to Kopete, anyhow.
<genii> My vote is also with pidgin
<XPS_M1330> thanks
<boboso> what is a good burning program?
<darkenergy> k3b
<EtFb> boboso: I had trouble with k3b, but it might have been a hardware problem with my old laptop.  It works well with the new one, so I guess it's ok.  Certainly does everything I need for casual DVD and CD burning.
<EtFb> boboso: Real hard-core geeks tend to use command-line programs, apparently.
<delilaz> hello all, I have konqueror-nsplugins installed but my flashplayer isn't working, now I have kde 3.5 and I read that nsplugins wasn't really needed in 3.5, is that what's causing the player not to work?
<delilaz> Also wonddering if installing gnash would affect the flashplayer plugin for firefox???
<boboso> EtFb: right i was asking cause i was looking for a good one for my bro
<Shile> hi ppl
<delilaz> anyone know?
<Shile> is any1 free to explain me how to use kubuntu 8.10 on my Windows XP as virtual machine?
<EtFb> boboso: k3b will probably be fine.
<EtFb> Shile: What VM software?  VMWare?
<Shile> yes vmware
<Shile> vm player
<EtFb> Shile: Are you using VMWare Workstation, VMWare Server or something else?
<boboso> EtFb: thanks he is already using it
<Shile> i thought i can use wm player...i need vmware workstation?
<delilaz> I believe virtualbox is an easier virtual machine to set-up
<boboso> vmware is easy
<EtFb> delilaz: VMWare is freakishly reliable and full-featured, especially now that VMWare Server offers everything that Workstation has, and is free.
<Dr_Willis> i find virtualbox easier to use.
<Dr_Willis> and it does what i need.  which isent much :)
<boboso> to downloand it and install it and then find the appliance you want and download it and then use vmware to run the appliance
<EtFb> Dr_Willis: I've never used it, so I don't know.
<delilaz> Thanks boboso and EtFb
<Dr_Willis> i normally test live cd iso files. for a long time vmware worked better.. then vbox did somtning :) and it started working better/easier.
<boboso> i have not used virtualbox either but i have 2 appliances running right now in vmware
<delilaz> but I find virtualbox great too, it's also free
<delilaz> Anyone know if installing konqueror-plugin-gnash will interfere with the flashplayer plugin that firefox already has?
<delilaz> I have 3 web browsers and only 1 can use flashplayer :(
<BluesKaj> delilaz:  install flashplugin-nonfree
<delilaz> BluesKaj: I do have that
<BluesKaj> then uninstall flashplayer, they interfere
<delilaz> BluesKaj: ok thanks for the info :)
<BluesKaj> delilaz: it depends on your setup, youmay be able to keep flashplayer
<delilaz> BluesKaj: how would I know if I'm able to keep it?
<karolina> :)
#kubuntu 2009-03-19
<eregis> tekteen hello :)
<starfruit> is there a page like this for amd processors?  http://processorfinder.intel.com/List.aspx?ParentRadio=All&ProcFam=483&SearchKey=
<JustGeekyMe> Hello everyone
<JustGeekyMe> new to ubuntu
<JustGeekyMe> and need a little help with audio
<JustGeekyMe> can anyone help with audio problem?
<darren_> #conky
<unsure> other than envyng qt and resticted driver man is there a way to get nvidia drivers working?
<Anarch> My upgrade to Gutsy hangs on boot with no video.  I wanted to remove X using /etc/inittab but just discovered Ubuntu has none; googling pointed to upstart's /etc/init/jobs.d, but that dir doesn't exist either.  How can I stop X from starting?
<genii> Anarch:   use update-rc.d to prevent gdm/kdm from starting at runlevels 2-5
<Anarch> genii: Thanks, investigating that.
<valmont> Bonsoir
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<valmont> sorry thx for the link
<__mikem> Hey, I have the volume maxed out, and I can just barely hear the sound. The sound is unmistakably there but its too low to understand spoken words
<micro> hola...
<unsure> other than envyng qt and resticted driver man is there a way to get nvidia drivers working?
<unsure> I have no sound and no graphics drivers both nvidia
<`Onyx> Hi guys, my firefox crapped itself for some reason and I was wondering how to un-install it?
<unsure> onyx open ur package man search for firefox right click on it select the un install option u want click aply
<unsure> thats the easest way
<`Onyx> How sure are you about that?
<`Onyx> Terrible joke
<`Onyx> Thanks unsure :P
<unsure> np
<genii> `Onyx: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox           might be what you want. You'll need also to remove ~/.mozilla/firefox manually as well
<`Onyx> Then I can simply re-install?
<`Onyx> How come I can't do it unsure's way?
<unsure> the way i said only gets rid of it so u dont see it, un installed but not gone... it is true you will need to remove the file genii said to totally remove it
<`Onyx> Ah right
<`Onyx> Will there be any problems during re-install after that?
<unsure> yes you can re install it
<`Onyx> Alrighty
<`Onyx> Thanks
<`Onyx> Also if I wanted to backup my bookmarks, which folder would I have to save?
<unsure> depends on how you have it set up....
<`Onyx> Purely the bookmarkbackup folder?
<`Onyx> I don't think I did anything out of the ordinary
<genii> `Onyx: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html         is all your firefox bookmarks
<genii> It's a file, not a folder
<`Onyx> Ah right
<Slartibartfast> `Onyx: mv ~/.mozilla ~/oldmozilla-dir ... and try to startfirefox again ... see if it  works ok
<`Onyx> Those bookmarkbackup's must have been previos exports
<`Onyx> Previous*
<Slartibartfast> `Onyx: If it works ok you can import from oldmozilla-dir
<`Onyx> This is so confusing D:
<Slartibartfast> `Onyx: you really have to do a lot of not-so-smart things to get the system files of firefox messed up
<Slartibartfast> if you just move the old .mozilla dir to a backup ... like oldmozilla-dir
<`Onyx> I havn't done anything not-so-smart yet, but I fear I will
<Slartibartfast> in you home folder
<Slartibartfast> /home/Onyx/.mozilla/ ..... or whatever your username is
<`Onyx> Yeah I'll back it up now before I go on
<Slartibartfast> `Onyx: just use mv .mozilla oldmozilla-dir... it will rename .mozilla to oldmozilla-dir
<`Onyx> I already did it, thanks
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, hey, could you help me, my volume is maxed out, but I can't hear it well enough to understand people talking on youtube clips
<Slartibartfast> `Onyx: and see how firefox works now
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: have you tried open kmix ?
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, I can't find it in kde4.2
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: as i understand there are different volume settings ...
<Slartibartfast> __mikem: mmm you don't have a speaker icon in your systemtray?
<__mikem> Slartibartfast, thanks, that made it a bit better
<leonardocezar> alguem do brasil?
<Slartibartfast> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<unsure> other than envyng qt and resticted driver man is there a way to get nvidia drivers working?
<Slartibartfast> unsure: maybe you can just install the nvidia package you want ...
<`Onyx> Awesome Slartibartfast, it worked a charm ;)
<Slartibartfast> `Onyx: OK ... now you can import the old bookmarks from oldmozilla-dir .....
<`Onyx> Thanks a bunch :D
<Slartibartfast> :-) np
<unsure> from niviad.com right?
<unsure> if that is the case I can not get any of them to work either..... the 8200 chipset is not listed. I had this all working beofer
<unsure> nividia.com*
<Slartibartfast> unsure: i more thought about see what is available with "dpkg -l nvidia*"
<unsure> ah...
<Slartibartfast> unsure: apt-cache search nvidia also will show a lot of packages ...
<unsure> no packages found matching nvidia
<Slartibartfast> unsure: and apt-get search ??
<unsure> reading the list now
<Slartibartfast> unsure: if you do "apt-cache show package_name" you will see more info about it
<unsure> it looks as if I have the drivers downloaded but not installed....
<unsure> nvidia 173 177 180 and 96.... very strange
<Slartibartfast> unsure: search will not show what is installed
<demi> im trying to compile soemthing but i get this error when configuring it.
<Slartibartfast> apt-cache search will show what can be installed
<demi> configure: failed program was:
<demi> | /* confdefs.h.  */
<demi> What does that mean?
<`Onyx> Alrighty. Bookmarks are back and all is good once more. Thanks again Slartibartfast and others
<Slartibartfast> `Onyx: :-) glad it worked for you
<unsure> I know I need the nvidia 177 modaliases driver but I can not get the restricted driver manager to work same with envyng qt
<unsure> i used envyng qt last time and it worked like a charm
<basti> unsure, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic-$(uname -r)
<basti> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<unsure> in the unmae do I nmae it nvidia?
<unsure> kinda new to doing comand line
<basti> no, this tells apt-get which kernel you use
<basti> type in: uname -r and you will see the output
<Slartibartfast> uname -r gives as output here 2.6.27-12-generic
<unsure> generic-2.6.27-11-generic
<basti> unsure, when you installed the modules you have to reboot
<unsure> nothing installed
<unsure> it said couldn not find package
<basti> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic-$(uname -r)
<unsure> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-generic-2.6.27-11-generic
<Slartibartfast> basti: because he probably need  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic
<Slartibartfast> unsure: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<basti> you are right ^^
<unsure> same thing couldnt find it
<Slartibartfast> unsure: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic
<unsure> this chipset is a pain in the ass
<unsure> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-11-generic
<basti> sudo apt-get update
<unsure> went thu the list and didnt do anything I am to the best of my knowlage up to dater
<basti> now type in that command again
<basti> bzw use the arrow
<basti> bzw = resp ;)
<unsure> still the same thing
<basti> nopaste your sources.list
<Slartibartfast> :-( and that while the GeForce 8200 is just mentioned as supported by the 177 driver
<slerder> Hey guys. Is there anyway a usb flash drive, when inserted into a ubuntu 8.10 machine autorun malicious code and infect my ubuntu box? Thanks
<trappist> slerder: nope, ubuntu won't autorun anything
<Adola> Hi!  What's some good software to use to manage an ipod on Linux?
<Adola> Kubuntu more specifically :P
<goofey> Adola: supposedly Amarok can work with an ipod, but only the older ipod's work with linux (i think)
<goofey> ubottu: !ipod | Adola
<ubottu> Adola: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Adola> goofey: Yeah, I'm installing gtkpod or something like that :)
<goofey> Adola: I think gtkpod will pull in a bunch of gnome apps unless gnome is already installed
<jaem> I'm trying out the ARM version of Kubuntu Jaunty, and plasma is failing to load on login.  Unfortunately, my N810 doesn't have the hardware keys to be able to do anything about that once it happens
<jaem> however, plasma doesn't display a "crashed" notification
<jaem> it just doesn't seem to load
<jaem> any ideas?  I'm rebooting into the other install to check the logs
<Slartibartfast> jaem: #ubuntu+1 is for jaunty discussions
<jaem> Slartibartfast: sorry - I forgot
<jaem> my mistake
<Arky44_> What exactly does the "zoom out" function do (under the top-right cashew) and is there a way to get rid of the multiple desktops that appear?
<jaem> Arky44_: it's called "Activities"
<jaem> essentially like virtual desktops, but for widgets instead of windows
<jaem> check the userbase wiki page
<Arky44_> Aha.
<jaem> as for getting rid of them, there should be a button for that - let me check
<Arky44_> And thus the activity bar :)
<jaem> indeed
 * jaem gives Arky44_ a gold star
<jaem> :P
<Arky44_> Hehe
<Arky44_> It's all that public schooling paying off :P
<edelweiss> )
<Arky44_> Where is this fabled button?
<Arky44_> Nvm got it :)
<Arky44_> How unintuitive is a red "X", right? :P
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here know how to tile/cascade windows in KDE 4.1 or 4.2?
<jaem> davidjheinrich: do you mean like a TWM, or just as a one-time action?
<Anarch> How can I tell what runlevel I'm currently in?
<Anarch> Duh, there's a `runlevel`; disregard.
<hix> ;)
<mario_> hola
<mario_> ????
<gen4> aiii
<thumper> can someone please tell if it is possible to srt the results when searching in adept-manager?
<thumper> s/srt/sort/
<thumper> I'd really like alphabetical order
<thumper> is that too much to ask?
 * thumper wanders off, but will check the plethora of responses later
<Anarch> `man xorg.conf` doesn't clarify what to change to alter the default screen resolution.  I'm using the Gutsy livecd 1280x1024 xorg.conf.
<gartral> how do i tell k3b to ignor the fact that a single layer DVD is 4.4 gig? (i have expanded Philips disks of 4.7 gb)
<Guest82247> hi
<gartral> how do i tell k3b to ignor the fact that a single layer DVD is 4.4 gig? (i have expanded Philips disks of 4.7 gb)
<test> hi
<gartral> hi test
<xp-killer> how to get firefox as my default browser?
<doleyb> xp-killer: Settings, personal, default applications
<gartral> how do i tell k3b to ignor the fact that a single layer DVD is 4.4 gig? (i have expanded Philips disks of 4.7 gb)
<noren> gartral: go to k3b setting advanced
<gartral> noren: i don't have and disk size related options under "Advanced" in settings
<noren> just allow overburning
<gartral> it still want duoble layer media
<gartral> wants*
<gartral> double *
<shaka> ls
<shaka> exit
<jePPeG_> How do i find out what kde version i have installed?
<xt> jePPeG_: help=>about
<jePPeG_> Thanks. Is 4.1.4 the latest version?
<Slartibartfast> jePPeG_: there are newer versions ... but they just need a different way of installing
<Slartibartfast> jePPeG_: just depends on what you want and/or need
<jePPeG_> Ohh. Dosent seeem to get installed when i try apt-get upgrade =/
<Slartibartfast> thats what i said ... a different way of the default way to install things
<Slartibartfast> jePPeG_: If you have now intrepid running you can enable the "unsupported updates" in the sources section of Adept
<jePPeG_> So how do i install the latest kde? And is there any reason not to use the latest version?
<jePPeG_> Ok
<Slartibartfast> The unsupported option will install kde 4.2 ...
<Slartibartfast> But there is already a kde 4.2.1
<jePPeG_> Thats the version i want hehe :) The latest one.
<Slartibartfast> which is not even in unsupported but still in an experimental ppa
<jePPeG_> Ok. But ut states it's released alreade?
<Slartibartfast> jePPeG_: But you will most likely get errors and crashes
<jePPeG_> Damn. I gues the best thing is to w8 until ubuntu releases is on the supported packages.
<Slartibartfast> KDE released kde 4.2.1 yes ... but it does not mean Kubuntu can offer packages without bugs
<Slartibartfast> jePPeG_: or wait for Jaunty to go live ... or install Jaunty and don't care about the crashes :-)
<Slartibartfast> and help report bugs
<jePPeG_> Whats Jaunty :)
<Slartibartfast> the next
<Slartibartfast> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jePPeG_> Well that sounds nice. But i think my linux skills need to be improved before i go for a beta dist =/
<Slartibartfast> jePPeG_: But then it is maybe also not a good thing to install KDE 4.2.1 on your desktop now ... because there is a good chance things will break ...
<Slartibartfast> if you really want kde 4.2 ... i would advice you to just install kde 4.2.0 from the backports
<jePPeG_> Thats true. I yust need to w8 i guess :)
<Slartibartfast> Kde 4.2.0 is already a big improvement from kde 4.1.4 ... but there is not that much difference between 4.2.1 and 4.2.0
<jePPeG_> So it's "safe" to go for 4.2.0?
<Slartibartfast> jePPeG_: Yes ... i think it is ... :-) ... but things can go wrong, the option in adpet is called "unsupported updates"  ... but if you want to learn more maybe you can just try ...
<Slartibartfast> adept*
<beardbar> JePPeG_: ive been running it for about a week with little problems. its pretty fantastic imho.
<jePPeG_> I guess the best way to learn is to take some risks :) Thanks for all the help!
<jePPeG_> beardbar, then im gona give it a shot!
<roved2101> JePPeG_ personally for laptop use I found it a bit lacking. But for desktop was ok
<beardbar> guys: xserver crashed while kpackagkitt was 70% done, i relaunched kpackagekit and it says no updates available. should i be worried?
<jePPeG_> Im using a desktop. :)
<Slartibartfast> jePPeG_: Adept -> Edit Sources -> Updates tab -> Unsupported Updates .......
<beardbar> jePPeG_: me too http://84.241.138.15/~draydus/beardbar/springcleaning-commandcenter.jpg
<roved2101> but overall was well implemented for kubuntu 8.10. very stable
<Slartibartfast> beardbar: maybe just run sudo "apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" in terminal ...
<Slartibartfast> 1st sudo also before apt-get
<beardbar> right, i'll have go Slartibartfast
<noren___> beardbar: run the update again
<beardbar> yep says all good there too, just freaks me out it wasnt completed downloading and installing when i crashed
<noren___> beardbar: i lost kdm wen that happened to me
<Slartibartfast> beardbar: maybe the gui crashed but the processes just finished the taskes
<beardbar> Slartibartfast: agreed
<rehman> hi every one
<rehman> please any expert here.
<rehman> konqueror is not browsing. please help.
<Mamarok> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Mamarok> rehman: you should be a bit more precise
<rehman> Mamarok  i mean all other programs which use internet connection are running but konqueror is not opening any page.
<Mamarok> rehman: if I say precision, I ment what version of Kubuntu/KDE are you using? and what is the website you try to browse?
<rehman> Mamarok: i am using kubuntu 7.10. and there is no page is being opened.
<Mamarok> and what error message does it show?
<beardbar> when i get a blocked udpate, is there a way to tell why its been blocked?
<rehman> Mamarok: there is a two line error.
<rehman> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<rehman> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<rehman> but firefox is running successfully
<Mamarok> rehman: try copy-paste a web address from Firefox to Konqueror
<rehman> Mamarok: i tried but to no avail.
<Mamarok> rehman: did you change something in the Konqueror settings, or did you add/remove a package ?
<lutiusveratius> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lutiusveratius> !eth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth
<Yves__> Hi, are "google gadgets in plasma" not available in jaunty?
<dennda> Does anybody happen to know where in KDE4 I can set Firefox as default browser and not Konqueror?
<Yves__> I got them on debian experimental since a while. The gadget browser can be launched from the "add widgets"-dialog
<Mamarok> dennda: go to System Settings -> Default applications
<Yves__> And another topic for the devs: webkitkde got a lot of commits recently! upgrade to recent svn! :)
<lutiusveratius> Does anyone know is settings for PPPoE lost in 8.10 version,so it can be done only through terminal??
<dennda> Mamarok: I'm sorry, I'm just plain blind... Thanks
<lutiusveratius> Mamarok : Do you know is settings for PPPoE lost in 8.10 version,so it can be done only through terminal??
<Mamarok> dennda: you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> lutiusveratius: sorry, I never used PPoE so far, did you search for the package to be installed?
<lutiusveratius> Mamarok : There is no option for PPPoE in KDE Network manager. In 8.04 there was option,and now nothing... I have done setup through pppoeconfig in terminal, but I would like to know is there some tool for it too
<Mamarok> lutiusveratius: as I said, never used it before, and I'm already on Jaunty, so my cache search is not necessarily helpful
<Mamarok> !ppoe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe
<Mamarok> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<lutiusveratius> Mamarok : Ok...I'll try with that page from bot
<lutiusveratius> Mamarok : I saw that before,and done that... but not tool in networm manager... thanks for help anyway ;)
<maik_> has someone experiences with TrueCrypt, i have corrpted the TrueCrypt bootloader in the MBR
<maik_> there is a rescue Disk
<maik_> but it doesn't works on my system
<maik_> there is only one message
<maik_> TrueCrypt Disk error
<maik_> Loader Damaged
<maik_> Use Rescue Disk: Repair Options > Restore TrueCrypt Boot Loader
<maik_> after that message nothing happen
<maik_> i can enter my password or do something else
<maik_> I have 8GB RAM - could it be to much to handle by true crypt Rescue disk
<Mamarok> maik_: I don't remember TrueCrypt to be in any Ubuntu repo AFAIR
<Mamarok> you might try to get help at TrueCrypt
<maik_> i would but you can post a message in the truecrypt forum only with a commercial email
<maik_> and there is no other support
<Mamarok> maik_: well, that's the downside of proprietary software...
<Mamarok> one of them
<Mamarok> no user forums neither I guess?
<maik_> i doesn't find anyone
<maik_> kubuntu is my operation system but i need to use truecrypt to be compatible to windwos too
<maik_> i doesn't find an alternative
<nighteagle> hi
<Mamarok> maik_: did you really search? I found that: http://forums.truecrypt.org/
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<nighteagle> i tried the alpha6 yesterday, on a live cd, i have a black screen at startup, and nothing the first jaunty alpha versions was working!
<maik_> right, thats the forum, you can regisiter there but only post a message if you have an comercial email
<maik_> they do that to avoid spam
<Mamarok> maik_: are you sure? I just registred with my @gmail.com address
<Mamarok> of course if it doesn't contain a real name, it might be cinsidered to be spam, but mine works
<Mamarok> *considered
<maik_> registration works but in the response email there is an advice
<maik_> Your TrueCrypt Forums account cannot be activated until the issue described in this message is resolved.
<maik_> Unfortunately, due to excessive forum spam and other kinds of abuse, a member registered on or after January 1, 2006 cannot post if his or her forum account is associated with an email address provided by a disallowed or free-email provider (such as Hotmail or Yahoo). We apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.
<Mamarok> well, then use a school address or one from your ISP, you surely have one, don't you?
<maik_> i have one of my ISP but im from germany and it doesn't work, maybe they don't know my ISP
<ActionParsnip> nighteagle: did you md5 check the iso?
<Mamarok> maik_: I'm from Switzerland, my own domain, and it works
<maik_> i have a @googlemail.com adress my it works when your adress works
<Mamarok> you just have to send back the confirmation mail, I have two accounts by now, one with @gmail.com, one with a .ch address
<Mamarok> you must do something wrong
<Mamarok> maik_: also, you can search the forum without being registred, try that
<maik_> i have already searched the forum
<maik_> but nothing found
<maik_> Note that you currently have a valid forum account and you can log in, but you cannot post (other activities are not restricted).
<maik_> If you wish to post, you will need to associate your forum account with a non-free email address; for example, with an email address provided by your ISP (internet service provider), school, or employer. You can do so by changing your email address at: http://forums.truecrypt.org/profile.php?mode=editprofile
<maik_> i will try my google account
<magnus_> Hello everyone, I got a question.
<magnus_> on xubuntu and kubuntu, they are OS capable of setting up as a server right? just a home server for instance?
<bazhang> !lamp | magnus_
<ubottu> magnus_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<magnus_> I dont really know alot about the linux systems.
<ActionParsnip> magnus_: they are the same ubuntu but using a different default DE
<ActionParsnip> magnus_: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde, xubntu uses xfce
<ActionParsnip> magnus_: you can install kde or xfce and switch to the environment and you will have the other system as they are identical under the hood
<maik_> Mamarok: did you realy get an email with activation link? i used my @googlemail.com adress and only get the same mail as before, without activation link
<maik_> Mamarok: so i can search in the forum but not post anything, if i click "add reply" oder "new topic" i will only get a information to register an other mail
<AndrewMohawk> can anyoen tell me of a gui wireless network app for kvwm ?
<ActionParsnip> knetworkmanager
<Mamarok> maik_: hm, I got through with both addresses, strange
<Mamarok> maik_: is there no other user forum elsewhere? Or maybe an IRC channel?
<maik_> Mamarok: i try to find an other channel thx for you help
<pugelarouge> hello - does someone have 2 minutes for what i hope is a well known issue with kde [i think]
<pugelarouge> when i alt tab i seem to trigger something that means left click has become left click + alt
<pugelarouge> and the keyboard is locked
<JasonCO> Morning Folks:  im running kubuntu intrepid with kde4.2 packages installed also compiz.  for some reason i cannot get more than 2 desktops.... any one suggest what may be the problem? i set 4 and only 2 show up
<bazhang> JasonCO, set 4 where
<bazhang> JasonCO, you need to set 4 via ccsm
<JasonCO> ive tried in the settings app and also on the task bar
<JasonCO> OOOHHHHH
<JasonCO> lemme check thanks
<bazhang> look in ccsm general-virtual horizontal desktops <--set to 4
<bazhang> you were likely setting desktop pager to 4 :)
<ForgeAus> heheh I have mine set to 6 but I don't use compiz
<JasonCO> oh much better - -THANK YOU!!!
<bazhang> not much of a square anymore :)
<JasonCO> that was beginning to frustrate me
<bazhang> no probs :)
<puddle> Hey Hey k0pp you there?
<vbgunz> I am curious. why does KDE4 do a better job at integrating Gnome themes Vs KDE 3.5+ themes?
<userone> hello
<dr_willis> hmmm
<ibrar> Any Gui Tool available in KDE for sloccount (count source code lines) command line
<simba_> hmmm....after the last updates of kubuntu jaunty usplash craches when i am typing pass to unlock root partition.
<bazhang> simba_, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<simba_> tnx
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<bazhang> hi
<BluesKaj_> Konversation is balking at my username .I installed wubi/kubuntu on out laptop yesterday but my 'realname' is different on it than the desktop
<BluesKaj_> out=our
<BluesKaj_> gonna try konversation again
<Ratchet_the_fox> hey folks i made a rather stupid mistake and need to know how to fix it.  what i did was i acidently deleted the shortcut to the trash bin from the side bar of the dolphin browser and i need to know how to replace that shortcut.  any help will be greatly aprecieated
<Ratchet_the_fox> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Ratchet_the_fox> :D
<canen> greetings
<canen> have a strange issue here. thought it was just kwin but seem to be happening in openbox too
<canen> i can olny focus a window by clicking on the titelbar
<canen> i haven't changed my window focusing methods, it just started happening a few days ago
<Ratchet_the_fox> is there a way to empty the trash from Termianal
<Ratchet_the_fox> ?
<canen> this only  happens with Qt apps
<Ratchet_the_fox> !emptytrash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emptytrash
<Ratchet_the_fox> !helptrash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helptrash
<Ratchet_the_fox> !trashbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trashbin
<Ratchet_the_fox> !delete
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about delete
<Ratchet_the_fox> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<robin0800_> !wastebin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wastebin
<Ratchet_the_fox> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<canen> Ratchet_the_fox: use trash:/ as the location
<Ratchet_the_fox> -_-
<robin0800_> !waste bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about waste bin
<Ratchet_the_fox> i need to know how to empty it because i cant acess it from dolphin anymore
<canen> add it back
<Ratchet_the_fox> i cant
<Ratchet_the_fox> ive tryed
<canen> you should be able to
<Ratchet_the_fox> and noone will helop me either
<martijn_> am i the only dude with a non-booting system currently
<canen> right click on the sidebar and choose "Add Entry"
<robin0800_> Ratchet_the_fox: try dolphin
<Ratchet_the_fox> dolphinis the problem
<canen> Ratchet_the_fox: then in the pop up box choose trash:/ as the location
<Ratchet_the_fox> hey folks i made a rather stupid mistake and need to know how to fix it.  what i did was i acidently deleted the shortcut to the trash bin from the side bar of the dolphin browser and i need to know how to replace that shortcut.  any help will be greatly aprecieated
<Ratchet_the_fox> tahts my problem
<canen> Ratchet_the_fox: or in the location bar type trash:/ it works just the same
<canen> Ratchet_the_fox: I am telling you how to fix it
<Ratchet_the_fox> THANK YOU :D
<jpedroza> Ratchet_the_fox: You can also add a trash plasmoid to your task bar or to the desktop.
<Ratchet_the_fox> jusrt did thanks again
<Ratchet_the_fox> :)
<robin0800_> Ratchet_the_fox: if you now open it dolphin should fire up
<gianfree> cioa
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BluesKaj> wow, what was the prob with freenode , or was it just me ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: to me it seems like local issue, not freenode itself
<BluesKaj> were you having a prob Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: not at all
<BluesKaj> I logged on last night with the laptop, but I'm sure I logged out of freenode before I shut down
<BluesKaj> we have 5 computers running at times now that my daughter and her 2 children are staying here for a while ...it slows things down but we've been doing this for 2weeks without any probs til today
<sofiane> heuuu
<Guest79130> I have the follor error: System.DllNotFoundException: gdk-x11-2.0
<Guest79130> how can I install that dll?
<shahram> hello
<shahram_soft> i need help please some one help me
<bazhang> ask a question then
<shahram_soft> i have problem to install nvidia driver
<shahram_soft> i recently downloaded the latest nvdia driver 180
<shahram_soft> and try to install it but it doesnt work
<shahram_soft> do you think it;s becuse of driver file?
<Guest79130> I want to run a program call "youtranslate" but when I run the program I got the follow error : System.DllNotFoundException: gdk-x11-2.0, how can I solve this issue?
<bazhang> Guest79130, a dll in ubuntu?
<Guest79130> bazhang: is the message from the konsole
<Guest79130> bazhang: copy/paste
<shahram_soft> bazhang i thiks guest is robot
<bazhang> shahram_soft, what was the command you gave, and why did you not do via hardware drivers?
<shahram_soft> i did but i want newest vertion
<shahram_soft> i have 177 but it's doesnt work proprly
<shahram_soft> sh (name of file)
<slerder> Hey guys. Just wanted to know if it was possible for a malicious file on a usb flash drive to have been autoexecuted on my ubuntu 8.10 machine upon insertion. Thanks
<bazhang> shahram_soft, okay, and how did the install go? what command did you give
<shahram_soft> i write sh(name of file.run)
<bazhang> slerder, without your permission?
<Icebuntu> slerder:  you can try claim win antivirus
<Guest79130> bazhang: please, take a look here http://paste.ubuntu.com/133691/, there is the all description of the problem
<bazhang> Icebuntu, what is that?
<shahram_soft> then error is you coudnet install
<Icebuntu> http://www.clamwin.com/
<shahram_soft> you need to install in root
<bazhang> Icebuntu, that is not good advice; please recommend from the repos
<Icebuntu> ya let me see
<bazhang> Icebuntu, dont recommend anything if you dont know what you are talking about
<kanon-mat> slerder: why ask the same question in multiple channels?
<magnus_> excuse me, I was just wondering, what was the command for installing and downloading something? for instance firefox. Something like sudo apt-get and then?
<slerder> kanon-mat, to reach more people perhaps
<Icebuntu> ya it was this one http://www.clamav.net/
<bazhang> shahram_soft, check the /msg ubottu nvidia link; there is a link on how to do manually
<Guest79130> magnus_: sudo aptitude install firefox
<bazhang> slerder, crossposting?
<slerder> icebuntu, thanks ill try it out.. i already installed it but failed to run it.. it says clamav is not a known command
<shahram_soft> yaa TNX ;) i have forgoten to check there
<magnus_> Guest79130 : thank you
<Guest79130> magnus_: np ;)
<slerder> bazhang i guess. well im wondering whether it could be done with or without me getting a message asking for some sort of privelege
<Icebuntu> okey slerder all the best
<bazhang> slerder, only you could trash your system
<magnus_> Guest79130 : does this work with any kind of software i want to download and install from the internet, or how does it work really? :)
<bazhang> slerder, it could not do a thing without your explicit help
<Guest79130> magnus_: sudo adept
<slerder> bazhang, thanks. so there is a way to have a script in a flash drive or some other malicious code that when inserted, would ask me for somehing and if i allowed it the system could be compromised?
<bazhang> magnus_, sudo apt-get install packagename is the way to go (ie not from 3rd party sites)
<magnus_> Aha okey, thank you :)
<Guest79130> magnus_: shoud be in you kde-menu "Adept Manager"
<magnus_> Guest79130 : yeah, but i just wondered how to do it in terminal :)
<bazhang> slerder, what kind of script exactly? or is this purely hypothetical?
<slerder> its hypothetical but i was thinking rootkit/trojan would be installed in the end
<bazhang> slerder, that is the minority risk; the major risk is the (give everything out of the box!) scripts that users willingly run.
<Guest79130> magnus_: aptitude is the command.. you can also search package, install, unistall.. after you write "sudo aptitude" press tab two times and you can see all the command
<bazhang> slerder, what you are describing is not a credible risk
<Guest79130> any expert know how to deal with this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/133691/ ???
<slerder> bazhang, ok
<slerder> thanks
<magnus_> Guest79130 : yeah i got it to work now, was just wondering if it was so easy to download and install files. That i could only type the command and the program i wanted and kubuntu found it and downloaded it from the net itself.
<Tehlak> hi
<Tehlak> anyone here with experience with the ati-drivers?
<gimox> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bazhang> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tehlak> driver works, but the monitor is delivering a wrong max resolution
<tmeixner> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tmeixner> hm, my problem is more mouse related. My "nipple" touchpad crashes from time to time and falls back to a simple ps/2 mouse
<tmeixner> is there a way to just restart the mouse/touchpad definition of the X Server?
<n1c0> Hi room
<n1c0> I've need help. Anybody know if exist any program for restore files from damaged partition in gui version?
<bazhang> undelete?
<n1c0> undelete? is a program?
<bazhang> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ScorpKing> n1c0: i only know of cli programs
<bazhang> n1c0, may work, though iffy at best
<bazhang> n1c0, having backups is the only sure way
<kanon-mat> you can try systemrescuecd
<n1c0> thanks bazhang, now i try it
<ScorpKing> n1c0: if the information is very important make a copy of the drive first with gnu dd-rescue (not normal dd-rescue). you might have to compile it though
<kanon-mat> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Guest5729> dfsdf
<n1c0> kanon-mat: i have it but i want any program that work into k/ubuntu desktop
<Tehlak> hmmm
<Tehlak> no fun with ati-drivers
<Tehlak> ignoring everything
<Tehlak> xrandr, mode lines
<kanon-mat> have u tried different modelines, Tehlak?
<Tehlak> ofcourse
<Tehlak> with fglrx active xorg takes also 90% cpu
<Tehlak> with no action
<kanon-mat> xorg.conf is a bit ignored these days :)
<Tehlak> even xrandr is ignored
<Tehlak> and resoulutionchange with the catalyst controlcenter
<kanon-mat> maybe wrong edid, i thought there was a way to ignore it
<kanon-mat> cant find it atm
<Tehlak> the problem seems to be the switch to 1080i
<kanon-mat> seems i lack in knowledge :)
<JasonCO> is there a way to get plasmoids to only appear on one desktop?
<stdin> the "desktops" concept is provided by the window manager, not plasma
<stdin> but they do only appear on one workspace
<JasonCO> oh -- ok -- is plasma not part of the kde4 window manager?
<stdin> no, plasma is separate. you can use any window manager you want and plasma should work regardless
<stdin> or else you'd loose the panel and desktop with, eg, compiz
<JasonCO> oh
<JasonCO> bummer
<JasonCO> ok - -thanks
<JasonCO> thats a real shame -- it would make it so much nicer
<mado> hello there guys and gals ...
<rmrfslash> What makes Kubuntu's laptop power settings so different from Ubuntu?
<rmrfslash> I notice that Kubuntu has many more settings.
<rmrfslash> Ubuntu just lets you dim the display
<rmrfslash> when on battery power
<romullo> rmrslash: i think that's KDE stuff :)
<mado> i don't have access to to two partitions on this computer ... can you help me? ... ... http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/693
<rmrfslash> So KDE definitely does more for you than just Ubuntu
<rmrfslash> is that correct?
<bazhang> rmrfslash, which apps?
<mado> /dev/sdb5 --- and --- /dev/sda5 --- are the problem ... but i don't know what i can do about it ... what do you say?
<rmrfslash> Basically, I bought a new laptop and went back to Ubuntu from Kubuntu (cuz I noticed lots of glitchiness when running gtk apps). But I noticed on Ubuntu my battery life was terrible and remembered all the settings in Kubuntu. So I'm not going back to Kubuntu and I want to see if I get significanlty better battery life.
<bazhang> rmrfslash, how much were you expecting, and how much are you getting?
<rmrfslash> terrible battery life = around 1.5 hourson a 6-cell battery
<rmrfslash> on a Dell XPS 16
<bazhang> rmrfslash, and how much did you get, or hope to get (presumably using a different OS)
<rmrfslash> I'm hoping for 2 hours maybe?
<mado> any ideas?
<rmrfslash> I mean, on my older definitely crappier laptop, I was getting at least 2 hours
<rmrfslash> I had a Latitude 1820 or something
<bazhang> rmrfslash, but this is a new one?
<kanon-mat> crappier means slower, thus using less power :)
<rmrfslash> Yes, this is an XPS 16
<rmrfslash> I might not have the model right on the latitude
<rmrfslash> I am fine w/ slower
<bazhang> rmrfslash, so you were kidding about the 19hrs earlier I am guessing :)
<rmrfslash> Yeah
<rmrfslash> That was a misunderstanding, I thought you said "What makes a model laptop"
<kanon-mat> there is an app called powertop that lets you know what apps that are draining power
<bazhang> I would guess that ubuntu uses fewer resources (provided you dont use compiz)
<bazhang> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.10-1 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 424 kB
<rmrfslash> pbbbtbtbt... compiz? might as well throw my battery out the window.
<rmrfslash> I got even worse battery life
<rmrfslash> I DONT EVEN HAVE THE ACCELERATED DRIVER ON!!! :D
<bazhang> as kde4 has all the eye candy built in
<bazhang> might wish to try some different combos then : lxde, openbox, fluxbox, etc, and see which suits your needs best
<bazhang> provided that disk space is not an issue :)
<Pollywog> I am having crashes in Kmail (KDE 3.5.10), is it still worthwhile to report bugs with this version of KDE?
<bazhang> Pollywog, yes most certainly
<bazhang> Pollywog, that will continue to be supported
<rmrfslash> bazhang: Like I said, all I remember is that KDE had better options when running on battery
<Pollywog> bazhang: using Launchpad?
<rmrfslash> Something like "insane battery life" "good battery life" etc.
<bazhang> Pollywog, yes; /msg ubottu bugs for more info
<Pollywog> bazhang: ty
<Pollywog> good to know, because I asked in kde-devel and was told that the KDE developers will not be fixing any more KDE 3.5.x bugs
<bazhang> really?
<Pollywog> yes I think they are now working on kde 4.x and the same kmail bug is in the newer Kmail
<bazhang> that is hard to believe, unless it is a recent decision
<Pollywog> I checked the KDE BTS and it is still there
<Pollywog> but I am reading the Launchpad stuff
<bazhang> the mailing lists?
<rmrfslash> hmmm..... I installed Kubuntu 8.10 and got KDE 4.1?
<Pollywog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/190290
<Pollywog> I think this bug is probably the same as I am experiencing:
<Pollywog> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/190290
<Pollywog> it happens to me when I delete IMAP mail
<bazhang> rmrfslash, you need to enable backports to get 4.2
<Pollywog> bazhang: I did not know I could get KDE 4.2 from backports
<Pollywog> but if I do that in Hardy I make it unsupported, correct?
<bazhang> or wait a short while and get the next release :)
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> thanks
<rmrfslash> I thought 4.2 was default on 8.10
<bazhang> err hardy? rmrfslash was referring to 8.10
<rmrfslash> maybe I grabbed the wrong one
<rmrfslash> :-\
<bazhang> 4.1 on intrepid
<JontheEchidna> KDE 4.2 will be default for 9.04
<rmrfslash> oh....
<rmrfslash> maybe not then
<bazhang> enable backports for intrepid and get 4.2
<bazhang> if you really have to have it now :)
<Pollywog> if I report this as a separate bug (it might not be exactly like the one already reported), will I need to recompile kmail with debugging enabled?
<Pollywog> in order to get output that is useful for the debuggers I mean
<Pollywog> My bug involves deleting mail, the reported one involves mail moved between folders, so I think it might be a different problem
<bazhang> Pollywog, it seems to be different; and from that report they have closed it
<Pollywog> I will go ahead and recompile kmail with debugging enabled, thanks for your help
<bazhang> Pollywog, sorry not to be more assistance
<draik_> I have lost X
<draik_> I have a black screen when I try to launch KDM
<rmrfslash> bazhang: 4.2 is a huge improvement over 4.1.... it's worth the upgrade IMO
<draik_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg doesn't fix it either
<bazhang> rmrfslash, thanks for the info :)
<rmrfslash> bazhang: Though, I never applied all the updates to 4.1
<rmrfslash> bazhang: I'm sure you didn't need my info... but hey.
<bazhang> rmrfslash, actually I did; still on old 4.1 here :)
<carlos> Hola a todos!!
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rmrfslash> bazhang: oh. Well yeah, I think 4.2 is a big improvement. But I don't know how much they work on 4.1. If they fix a lot of the weird glitches in 4.1 I'd prefer to stay w/ what's supported
<lovre> does anyone have IEEExplore account? I need some pdf file: bugmenot.com
<lovre> grrrrrrr
<rmrfslash> bazhang: but one day I just got fed up completely and put 4.2 on kubuntu hardy and I was like "ok.... they DEFINITELY fixed some stuff"
<lovre> this is the correct URL: http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/Xplore/login.jsp?url=http%3A%2F%2Fieeexplore.ieee.org%2Fiel2%2F540%2F3969%2F00150593.pdf%3Farnumber%3D150593&authDecision=-203
<bazhang> lovre, how does bugmenot relate to kubuntu support?
<usuario> holas
<lovre> bazhang: that was the wrong link... i gave the correct one a few lines later
<fran> wenas alguien de españa
<bazhang> !es
<lovre> bazhang: and you are right, maybe it is offtopic...
<rmrfslash> bazhang: I just updated 4.1 actually
<rmrfslash> let's see
<rmrfslash> KDE definitely has more options for powersave "Frequency CPU scaling" you can apply settings when the battery power drops below say 5 mins, etc.
<bostoncino> nnn
<vonkleist> is there any channel for kubuntu+1 ?
<bazhang> vonkleist, yes, #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> both are there
<vonkleist> oh
<vonkleist> ok
<vonkleist> i'm there already
<vonkleist> thanks
<lovre> what is +1?
<bazhang> the next release jaunty
<genii> +1 indicates the version which is in development
<bazhang> always the irc channel will have next release as plus one
 * genii slides bazhang a coffee
<bazhang> thanks genii
<genii> Anytime :)
<lovre> i see. thank you
<jcprather> so presumably it's acceptable to bring up all the kde components in kubuntu jaunty in #ubuntu+1 then?
<jcprather> without having gnome-lovers kicking our shins
<genii> jcprather: Yes, they have gnome,xfce and kde ppl there
 * jcprather also thanks you for the good info
<Pollywog> I could not find the proper line in which to enable debugging in debian/rules
<misticwarrior> hey
<misticwarrior> I got a little question about graphical interfaces...
<misticwarrior> is an interface more appropriate than the others for a laptop ?
<misticwarrior> I mean... does gnome manage power economy better than kde, etc ? or is it totally equal ?
<Pollywog> for an older laptop that is slow, I would try xfce4
<misticwarrior> ok but it is a new laptop... my only wish is to have a great autonomy :P
<Pollywog> misticwarrior: then KDE or Gnome should work for you
<misticwarrior> Pollywog: ok :P... I'll try this then :P
<Pollywog> misticwarrior: if you are unable to install it with the LIVE CD use the alternate install
<Pollywog> I usually need to use alternate install CD's for laptops
<misticwarrior> ho ok
<misticwarrior> I'll try then
<misticwarrior> thank you a bunch !
<b0nn> hrm, some update on my kubuntu has just bricked my laptop
<b0nn> The laptop gets to "Starting MTA" then locks
<b0nn> I cant get into the laptop via ssh
<b0nn> any ideas?
<Pollywog> b0nn: did you remove any packages?
<inteliwasp> since the installer won't auto maticly use a free partition, what sizes of partitions do i need? i have a 1TB drive and 4GB ram
<b0nn> no
<b0nn> I didnt even think there was an MTA on that machine
<Pollywog> b0nn: when you reboot, do you see an older kernel image you can boot?
<b0nn> no, same problem occurs
<Pollywog> try another reboot and let the MTA script time out, have you tried that?
<Pollywog> I think I know what it is, I have had the same MTA experience
<ct529> hi!
<b0nn> ok
<ct529> does anyone know what is the process pdflush?
<Pollywog> I let it time out and continue booting then I disabled the MTA
<TKorvus> who's on for help?
<Pollywog> IIRC the problem was caused by the MTA trying to do a DNS lookup
<b0nn> ok, this time it booted, finally
<Pollywog> TK just ask your question, maybe someone will be able to help
<b0nn> I didnt know I had an mTA installed
<b0nn> is it sendmail?
<Pollywog> b0nn I think Exim is installed by default
<Pollywog> you can disable it
<Pollywog> or fix the problem that makes it take long to finish starting
<b0nn> ok\
<b0nn> how do I fix it
<Pollywog> check the logs, it might be a DNS lookyp that fails
<Pollywog> check the logs firs to find the problem
<Pollywog> dmesg
<Pollywog> then check /var/log/maillog
<TKorvus> I've got an Optiplex GX260 i'm attempting to install kubuntu on. The system will not proceed to the actual install. It will load all the files and then hang at a black screen. I've tried all options available under F6 with no avail. Does anyone have experience with this type of issue?
<Pollywog> or mail.log I forget the name of the file
<Pollywog> TKorvus: you could google that model
<Pollywog> is it a laptop?
<TKorvus> all google forums have absolutely no answers
<TKorvus> people suggest installing other distributions or the forum dies off with no answer.
<TKorvus> its been an ignored problem from what I can tell
<Pollywog> TKorvus: did you use the LIVE CD to install?
<TKorvus> Its a desktop
<TKorvus> live cd will not load either.
<TKorvus> hangs at same screen
<b0nn> nothing in the mail logs
<Pollywog> so you used the alternate install CD?
<TKorvus> yeah
<TKorvus> whats odd is
<Pollywog> because the alternate install is the best way to do it
<bazhang> sounds like either a corrupt iso, a bad burn, or the wrong boot parameters (or none)
<TKorvus> the manufactures install will work. however it freezes when it tries to load the login screen.
<bazhang> md5 the iso, burn at low speed, then do the disk integrity check
<Pollywog> b0nn: you could check the bootlog, I do not recall whether the bootlog is enabled by default
<TKorvus> the disk i have has passed the integrity check.
<Pollywog> b0nn: Hardy or Intrepid?
<bazhang> and the md5?
<b0nn> Intrepid I think\current at any rate
<TKorvus> probably doesnt help tha i'm unfarmiliar with the linux command structure
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TKorvus> what is md5
<bazhang> see above ^^
<Pollywog> b0nn: see the directory /etc/default/  and look for a bootlogd file
<Pollywog> is it there?
<makdaknife> any raid gurus around who can help me with a degraded raid-1 array
<b0nn> yes
<b0nn> and exim4
<Pollywog> b0nn set it to BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<Pollywog> then when you reboot, you will find a bootlog in /var/log
<TKorvus> this is just to check iso integrity?
<Pollywog> it will be /var/log/bootlog or similar and it should tell you where the problem is
<makdaknife> i powered off my fileserver last night and now i get "State : clean, degraded" on my raid sets
<Pollywog> b0nn: but I suspect it is exim trying to do a DNS lookup
<Pollywog> you can disable exim
<Pollywog> in /etc/init.d/exim or similar file, put
<Pollywog> exit 0
<Pollywog> near the top of the file after the #!/bin/sh line
<Pollywog> on the following line
<Pollywog> not on the same line as #!/bin/sh
<b0nn> :)
<Pollywog> but it is preferable to find the reason exim is taking long
<Pollywog> it is possibly a DNS lookup that fails
<Pollywog> so fix the /etc/resolv.conf and that should fix it if that is the problem
<joe-chat> Does anyone know how to install Kubuntu with software raid? The Kubuntu download CD has no option for this & I cannot find an alternate install. Do you have any suggestions?
<makdaknife> joe-chat: gah... and I'm here looking for help to recover my software raid array
<makdaknife> joe-chat: hold on, I saw something a minute ago
<Pollywog> makdaknife: you could post your question on ubuntuforums
<Pollywog> or look there to see if the question has already been asked
<Pollywog> I think it would be a common problem
<Pollywog> so the solution might be there too
<makdaknife> joe-chat: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<rmrfslash> How can I perform a "full upgrade" on kubuntu?
<makdaknife> Pollywog: I have been searching the forums and can't find a solution
<Pollywog> Google this: ubuntu recover software raid
<Pollywog> I see info with those terms
<Pollywog> rmrfslash: I have upgraded using apt-get but perhaps that is no longer the preferred method
<Pollywog> I still use apt-get for that
<ScorpKing> makdaknife: and there is #linux
<Pollywog> I do an update first :  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<makdaknife> Pollywog: ubuntuforums... very helpful: Raids are a waste of time and a bad idea, especially in Linux. Raid 0: minimal performance improvement. Raid 1: Double the danger of lost data.
<makdaknife> ha ha
<Pollywog> when that is done, I edit my apt sources
<Pollywog> then I run apt-get update again
<Pollywog> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<ScorpKing> makdaknife: if it was that bad it would not be available in ubuntu ;)
<Pollywog> but like I said, many ppl use aptitude or synaptic to do their upgrades
<makdaknife> ScorpKing: I'm not saying that it is bad... I'm just asking for a little help with dmraid... I was told to go to ubuntuforums... but I'm not finding the help there very useful
<Pollywog> but don't forget to make sure you upgrade your current ubuntu release before upgrading to the next release
<userone> anyone knows about font anti aliasing settings? I'm not sure which settings are the same as the ones in Windows
<Pollywog> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<makdaknife> rmrfslash: I prefer aptitude to do an upgrade, as it helps avoid dependency woe...
<Pollywog> makdaknife: have you looked at this?
<joe-chat> makdaknife: Thanks. That link gives me a new approach. I tried >U<buuntu altenrate disk install. It installed, but failed on reboot.
<userone> in the appearance preference pane it says its using system settings, the question is what are systems settings and where do I change them?
<ScorpKing> makdaknife: i use raid1 on all my servers but i've never had any problems so my knoledge on recovering raid is limitted. you can join the #linux channel and i'm sure someone there would be able to help. if not come back here. i'll be around for the next 3 hours or so
<b0nn> oh
<b0nn> another issue
<b0nn> it locks up at "Basic Networking"
<Pollywog> b0nn: what would that be?
<makdaknife> rmrfslash: adept apparently also has a dist upgrade tool
<Pollywog> oh
<Pollywog> yes I thought it might be a networking problem
<b0nn> this is an older issue, that I was working around by booting to recovery , then just normal booting
<makdaknife> joe-chat: hmmm I built mine manually some months back, so never did it with a fresh install
<makdaknife> ScorpKing: yeah... metoo... never ran into a problem until today... been on #linux and they've suggested removing the disk
<joe-chat> makdaknife: What do you mean you built it manually?
<ScorpKing> makdaknife: try #ubuntu-za ;)
<Pollywog> b0nn: did you set up dhcp?
<Pollywog> or are you using static IP addresses?
<Pollywog> b0nn: do you know your way around the network config files?
<makdaknife> joe-chat: I set up dmraid for a bunch of new disks that I added to my system... so never used an installer to do it
<Pollywog> you should check them to make sure the addresses and default gateway and interfaces are correct
<makdaknife> ScorpKing: heh... will have a look a bit later... thanks
<Pollywog> and also check /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf
<ScorpKing> makdaknife: np. let me know if you can't solve it.
 * ScorpKing goes back to work..
<noren> hi all
<Pollywog> b0nn: are you able to connect to hosts on the Internet from the machine?
<joe-chat> makdaknife:  So your system is not on your Raid array?  Have you looked at the mdadm tools to manage / recover your Raid array?  I don't know if they are compatible with dmraid, so you might have to do some googling.
<userone> can anyone recommend a program for managing a music player?
<lutiusveratius> !warcraft
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lutiusveratius> Has anyone installed Warcraft 3 ?
<lutiusveratius> I have a problem with starting it
<jcprather> is this eating half a gig of my ram to mount these fs's?  tmpfs                 497M   12K  497M   1% /dev/shm
<jcprather> last time i used a linux desktop, procfs, devfs, and ext*fs were the only fs's i had to be familiar with
<n1c0> Hy guys. How i can do to put my favourite applications in a plasma folder?
<fosco__> n1c0, drag and drop menu icons over folderview plasmoid
<jcprather> hrmz i suppose i'd prolly have even more ram consumed than i do if it was disappearing into that
<chronos> Has anyone been having stability issues lately? I updated my Intrepid and when I did, programs have started randomly crashing, disappearing, etc. Sometimes my computer just locks ups for fun. What gives?
<rmrfslash> ok.... kubuntu is already "outperforming" Ubuntu in that I can at least resume after hibernation even with the ATI driver enabled
<robin0800> chronos: Yes since todays updates but no crash reports!
<rmrfslash> After installing Ubuntu, I just got a black screen and the machine was hung
<chronos> robin0800: same here. Nothing. Just disappears.
<talonstriker> hi, i'm having a hard time to get the live CD to load
<BenoitStandre> hello all
<talonstriker> I put in the CD before booting the computer, and the default OS (Win2k) is booting up
<talonstriker> i don't see an option on the bios screen to boot from CD
<BenoitStandre> has anybody played a bit with Phonon ? Amarok won't play anything saying that it falls back on "".
<BenoitStandre> a bit like if the audio card was blocked by something (kubuntu intrepid, KDE4.2 from backports)
<robin0800> Any one got networkmanager mobile broardband tab to work?
<jcprather> where can i go check if a bug has already been reported for kpackagekit on jaunty?
<hix> jcprather: ask in #ubuntu+1 , thats for jaunty.
<robin0800> jcprather: History dosn't seem to give any usefull info and not realy history
<pingus> hi2all
<giammaria> ciao a tutti
<giammaria> ciao a tutti
<fosco__> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Lugia010719d1> Hello
<ctx144k> hello all...
<fosco__> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ctx144k> i founded a problem in kubuntu9.04 alpha5 ...  kaffeine is crashing while playings mp3/oggs after pausing and playing again..
<Lugia010719d1> I seem to have a weird problem in Kubuntu, sometimes,when i hibernate my laptop (Dell Studio 15), and then wake it and logon, for a few minutes as i move the mouse, it behaves like i am right-clicking randomly...
<Lugia010719d1> so i just move the mouse up through the screen and it brings the context-menu 4 times and closes it again, with another "right-click"
<pm2> I'm running Kubuntu Dapper on Sparc machines.  Is there a way to get the .config file that was used to compile the kernel?
<fosco__> pm2, it uses to be in /boot/config-`uname -r`
<fosco__> dapper is too old for me to be sure
<sas> hi wie bekomm ich youtube zum laufen hab scon falshplayer und falshplugin installiert zeigt mir aber nur schwarzes fenster
<fosco__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rosiepossie> first time kubuntu user long time slackware user. How do I get my screen resolution higher using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<fosco__> rosiepossie, run nvidia-settings
<rosiepossie> fosco__, it gives me a max option of 640x480.
<josh-l> hey folks
<fosco__> ummm so mostly sure you are not using nvidia drivers
<fosco__> run glxinfo | grep -i render in a konsole
<josh-l> is there anyway to get rid of the garbage when opening windows and occasionally menus? I know in jaunty its gone, but in intrepid is there someway to patch it or something?
<wizardslovak> hello people
<wizardslovak> my system is slooow as shit, what can i do to speed it up?? i have compiz tho
<pm2> fosco__: thanks
<rosiepossie> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5500/AGP/SSE and lsmod shows nvidia
<wizardslovak> ??
<rosiepossie> sorry wizardslovak that was to fosco__
<wizardslovak> ooo cause i got same card lol
<fosco__> wizardslovak, type top in a consola and take a look, maybe an application is using too many system resources
<fosco__> rosiepossie, don't know then
<fosco__> you can try sudo nvidia-xconfig to regenerate X config
<fosco__> make a backup of xorg.conf first
<rosiepossie> fosco__, I don't know if I am using a pnp monitor is there a way to specify the monitor in kubuntu?
<fosco__> it is autodetected (usually)
<rosiepossie> that is what I thought but nvidia x server settings are just calling it crt 0.
<wizardslovak> ok i got another problem
<wizardslovak> i cannot access my windows hdas
<wizardslovak> when i click on it , its kinda fade out and then come back but not open any window
<fosco__> wizardslovak, make sure vista was shutted down correctly
<wizardslovak> well problem is i had power loss and since then i couldnt start windows
<wizardslovak> only kubuntu
<wizardslovak> is there any way i can get file??
<wizardslovak> i got there my windows key
<fosco__> yes
<fosco__> use mount command in console
<wizardslovak> ok here you gotta give me little help
<wizardslovak> what is the command  for it?
<fosco__> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/"vista_partition" /media && sudo umount /media
<wizardslovak> i see that  i got 3 partitions but all of them have same name ,
<wizardslovak> i dont have vista only xp
<fosco__> after that it should work ok
<fosco__> the same for XP
<wizardslovak> also with "vista_partition"??
<fosco__> no man
<josh-l> hey, anyone know of a good firefox oxygen theme that fixes the broken tab look?
<fosco__> just the partition name
<fosco__> such as /dev/sda1 or whatever it is
<aza> will kubuntu  9.04 comes with kde4
<aza> ?
<fosco__> aza, yes, kde 4.2
<wizardslovak> ok so i used --->sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1 /media && sudo umount /media and i got some kind of input/output error
<fosco__> read it
<aza> kde4 is pushing me to use another GUI
<wizardslovak> fosco__: http://pastebin.com/m8c5db50
<aza> maybe i will stick to xfce or fluxbox
<aza> :D
<aza> what are you using fosco ?
<fosco__> wizardslovak, it is self explaining, system is corrupted, run chkdsk /f on Windows
<wizardslovak> i cannot start windows
<wizardslovak> not even in safe mode
<fosco__> use windws rescue console
<fosco__> but this is a win issue
<hix> aza: i thought same until 4.2.1 on jaunty alpha. But now first time it 'feels' really great.
<fosco__> sorry, time to go home
<aza> when it will be launched ?
<hix>  april 23rd, i think
<rosiepossie> bbs restarting x.
<Pconfig> heya, anybody tried jaunty alpha in virtualbox?
<antoranz> I don't know if I should ask this here or on the ubunto room
<antoranz> guys,.... how can I get the boot usplash?
<antoranz> I can see the splash when it's in "knight rider" state
<antoranz> but then it disappears and I get terminal output till kdm starts
<antoranz> I have been like that since at least intrepid.... but it could have started to happen in hardy
<Hard_Wired> Maybe a stupid question but does anyone know how to set the IP address on Intrepid?
<aza> anyone familiar with gentoo ?
<Hard_Wired> Ermm, I think you want #gentoo, this is #kubuntu
<aza> i will check it thx
<cerecitas> Hard_Wired: you mean like setting up a static ip adress on the dhcp?
<Hard_Wired> yes, how do I specify that?
<cerecitas> hmmm i do that in the router not in the OS
<Hard_Wired> what about the DNS search order?
<cerecitas> you need to access the router and specify an IP adress to a MAC adress (at least that's how i do it)
<cerecitas> all my network settings come forced from my router Hard_Wired
<Hard_Wired> is it not possible to do it in the OS at all? I was expecting to be able to do it in the Network Settings
<cerecitas> hmmm Hard_Wired i am afraid i cannot tell if it's possible or not, never tried
<cerecitas> i prefer to do it in the router because so i don't need to set it up after every installation
<Hard_Wired> interesting, thanks anyway
<cerecitas> no problem... be patient someone may know if it's possible or not
<hix> it should be possible ;) i had troubles in intrepid also, when dhcp was active. Now in Jaunty this works fine throw setup in knetworkmanager.
<cerecitas> i guess so... i just could not tell how to do it ... anyway he / she left
<hix> had to disable knetworkmanager in intrepid and setup it manually oldschool to get it work with static ip
<sepelester> hi all. i'm running gnome with some kde4 apps and i want to play around with styles to get a more uniform desktop, but my systemsettings is missing the style switcher. is there a module i should add and what package is it in?
<cerecitas> uffff as i said, isn't faster to do it thru the router?
<hix> yes, thats the best way
<hix> But its all better in jaunty soon. Works fine here without troubles
<cerecitas> when is jaunty due hix?
<hix> april 23rd
<cerecitas> nice
<cerecitas> i just installed intrepid tho
<sepelester> I just googled my fingers bloody. anyone know in what packages extra modules for kcontrol (systemsettings) there are? specifically style switching.
<cerecitas> didn't you mention before you were using gnome?
<hix>  sepelester: since most users here use kde, you may have more chance in #ubuntu to get an answer
<Avoided> Heya, how can I change my hostname?
<sepelester> cerecitas: yes, but i want to switch kde4 theme. i figured #kubuntu was the proper place to ask
<hix> Avoided: hostname newname
<cerecitas> hmmmm i don'tknow if i get the thing... you use gnome with some kde apps right?
<sepelester> cerecitas: right
<cerecitas> hmm then the theme manager, if i am not wrong, should be the one you use for gnome
<cerecitas> even tho the apps are kde ones,.. they are still in gnome, to change window appearance and so on i guess it should be the gnome theme manager
<cerecitas> not sure tho and i might very well be wrong, just a guess
<sepelester> cerecitas: gnome's theme manager switches gtk themes, i want to switch qt4 theme
<cerecitas> right, then maybe you can try in #kde
<Avoided> it says :"you must be root to change the host name"..er..how i can enter the root?
<sepelester> cerecitas: i did, they said it was distro specific, what packages different kcontrol modules are in
<cerecitas> sudo hostname newname
<cerecitas> sepelester:  then i don't know, sorry
<michele> ciao
<sepelester> cerecitas: :/ thanks anyway
<michele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cerecitas> no problem... sorry anyway
<quassel195> quassel is pretty cool, too bad i cant put the core on my dd-wrt router
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a problem with emerald
<Neremor> or compiz, i dont know which causes all the trouble ;)
<Neremor> i have downloaded a theme for emerald, which is set up as the window decorator in my compiz configuration
<Neremor> so far so good, everything is working with the theme. it looks great :)
<Neremor> but some windows, for example the system settings, arend decorated at some times...
<Neremor> ??
<Cripps> I was playing around in kcontrol's "Regional and Accessibility" so that i could switch between qwerty and dvorak keyboard layouts, and now my keyboard is mapped to the greek alphabet .... I tried running: "setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us" to no avail. Also, the "alt" keys no longer do anything. Can I get some help getting my keyboard back to "normal?"
<cerecitas> have you checked in regional and language?
<cerecitas> there you have the keyboard layout
<lutiusveratius> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cripps> cerecitas, yes, it says "US English"
<cerecitas> do you have marked "enable keyboard layouts"?
<cerecitas> mine changes to polish when i enable it
<cerecitas> and says us english when i disable it
<technix> hello all, quick question - i just got a lenovo ideapad s10 netbook. i have a 8gb usb flash drive, and a Kubunto 8.10 iso saved to my computer's hard drive, how do i write the ISO to the flash drive so it's bootable?
<Cripps> cerecitas, yes, I do have keyboard layouts enabled. disabling it does not change the keyboard :/
<cajun> i need quick help with a script.  i'd like to create on that reads from a file and then runs a command. i want it to take the characters that show up in place of the # (RUN ######) and insert them into a command. how do i create this loop?
<cerecitas> where were you trying exactly? in "accesibility"?
<technix> hello all, quick question - i just got a lenovo ideapad s10 netbook. i have a 8gb usb flash drive, and a Kubunto 8.10 iso saved to my computer's hard drive, how do i write the ISO to the flash drive so it's bootable?
<Cripps> cerecitas, sorry, it was "keyboard layout" in tge accessibility stuff.
<cerecitas> hmm why sorry?
<asraniel> is there a kde application that i could use to test my microphone?
<Cripps> cerecitas, because I was slow getting back.
<cerecitas> no problem Cripps... let me try something and i will get back to you
<Cripps> cerecitas, and, beause I'm canadian. I apologize for everything ;)
<stdin> technix: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Cripps> kk. I'll be here.
<cerecitas> ehehehh Cripps i am spanish, we're rude ;) when someone apologizes we worry ;) be right back
<hix> technix: try installing package 'usb-creator'
<cerecitas> Cripps:  below the layouts flags it says "layout variant" could you please check it is set to "default"?
<Cripps> cerecitas, it is (and was) I re-set it to default, and hit "apply," no change :(
<cerecitas> hmmm if you have not touched much there, you can always try hitting "defaults" in the bottom left corner
<cerecitas> if you had.. maybe you wanna wait someone more with more knowledge than i
<cerecitas> or maybe
<Cripps> cerecitas, nah, I just tried it, still nothing :/
<cerecitas> you can try to "disable keyboard layouts'
<cerecitas> and see what happens
<cerecitas> won't harm
<Cripps> oddly enough, that's one of the default settings ;)
<cerecitas> i know, mines are disabled
<Cripps> cerecitas, still nothing :/
<lutiusveratius> hello
<cerecitas> and last, try to restart X just in case is something acting weird... do not have any more suggestions here sorry
<cerecitas> hi lutiusveratius
<josh-l> any kubuntu jaunty users in here?
<josh-l> how do you find it? stable yet?
<cerecitas> hmm there is a channel for jaunty users...
<cerecitas> i think its #kubuntu+1 or something similar, not totally sure
<josh-l> ubutnu+1
<cerecitas> yup
<Cripps> cerecitas, it's working.
<cerecitas> what's working/
<cerecitas> ?
<Cripps> me wonders *what* caused th problem to go away
<lutiusveratius> has anyone had problems with games in linux?I have one with Warcraft 3
<cerecitas> restarted X Cripps?
<Cripps> cerecitas, my keyboard is back to normal.
<Cripps> yep.
<cerecitas> Cripps:  then that caused the problem to go away
<Cripps> yep, but I don't know why.
<cerecitas> whenever anything acts weird i just restart X
<cerecitas> and see
<cerecitas> anyway i am glad it worked :)
<asraniel> random question. could it be the fault of pulseaudio if my microphone is not working? i mean, it always worked, and now with the upgrade it does not anymore. and i hear that pulseaudio is always the evil one ;)
<cerecitas> did you check the mixer settings asraniel/
<cerecitas> ?/
<lutiusveratius> !cameras
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cameras
<asraniel> cerecitas: yes. tried every possible setting. i can hear myself on the loopback, but skype and audacity can't hear any sound from my mic. and i could not yet find another application that uses the mic
<cerecitas> hmmm i have not managed to configure skype yet... no time to dig on it. Anyway try also messing with the capture in skype settings
<cerecitas> i think if you can hear yourself in the loopback then the mic is working
<asraniel> cerecitas: but why does skype not use it? when i'm doing the testcall, i can't hear myself
<cerecitas> asraniel:  as i said... i haven't put myself with skype yet... it is always a pain and lately i have not much energies... what i can tell you is that i have always had problems with skype from gnome, from kde i have not been able to make it work yet...
<cerecitas> works fine with alsamixer, hard to get, but ends up working...
<cerecitas> in kde i cannot tell you how on earth... but i know people gets it to work so there must be a way
<cerecitas> in the skype preferences there is a setting to select the device... maybe try to change default by the ones in the dropdown until you manage
<asraniel> cerecitas: yeah, tried that, no luck. you know by any chance any sound capturing app for linux?
<cerecitas> hmmm only in gnome unfortunately,.. but you can check in adept
<cerecitas> just sound recorder or sound capture... something like that
<cerecitas> i know there's an app called sound recorder but it's a gnome one
<cerecitas> ok cerecitas needs some sleep
<cerecitas> cya
<lutiusveratius> cerectias : I need to install mp3 support...what do I need?
<amaury> oi
<amaury> alguem de fortaleza ?
<josh-l> no chrome browser in the repos?
<lutiusveratius> I need to install mp3 support...what do I need?
<josh-l> lutiusveratius: apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<draik_> I'm on KDE. Would using compiz-gnome cause an issue?
<lutiusveratius> josh-I done that already
<maco> there's a compiz-kde too...
<josh-l> lutiusveratius: should be enough
<maco> lutiusveratius: if you mean to be able to encode mp3s, you might need liblame
<lutiusveratius> josh-I : no...it's not...how do I install liblame?
<asraniel>  the computer of my gf uses 100% cpu after loging in, then the computer dies (unresponsive) what can she do?
<draik_> maco: Right. I just realized that it wasn't installed and I've been using compiz-gnome.
<maco> oh. well no, that doesnt hurt anything. ive done it too
<draik_> I'm just trying to find out why it freezes and wanted to see if that would be the cause.
<lutiusveratius> maco : how do I install liblame?
<draik_> lutiusveratius: sudo apt-get install liblame
<josh-l> liblame isnt in the repos
<josh-l> lame is
<lutiusveratius> draik_ : no,that is not helping me
<asraniel> what application could use 100% cpu just after login? my gf has that problem, and i have to debug it over the phone
<josh-l> lutiusveratius: install lame
<maco> ok then lame
<lutiusveratius> josh-I : sudo apt-get install lame?
<josh-l> lutiusveratius: yeah
<lutiusveratius> josh-I : ok...will try in few min...just to install wine
<dennda> Is there any up-to-date KDE4 Repo for ubuntu?
<dennda> (preferably with more than just a few core packages)
<josh-l> lutiusveratius: mind if i ask why install wine?
<lutiusveratius> josh-I : I wanna install some games for my little brother from win
<hix> .oO( harhar, ot: http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/ didnt know that, love it ;) )
<josh-l> dennda: yeah, go to adept > sources> updates> select unsupported updates
<sebsebseb> I know that KDE3 can be installed into 8.10,  but it seems can't have both KDE3 and 4 together in 8.10?????
<stdin> you can't install KDE3 in 8.10
<sebsebseb> yes you can
<stdin> not officially
<sebsebseb> yep
<sebsebseb> not officalley
<lutiusveratius> josh-I : that with lame is not working...Problem is that I have checked not to remind for mp3 support on amarok...and I need it now:)
<sebsebseb> what  I am wondering about is if KDE3 and 4 can be in 8.10 together
<stdin> then you need to complain to whoever made the KDE3 package
<stdin> it's not supported for a reason
<sebsebseb> stdin: what is the reason?
<stdin> because it breaks too much
<sebsebseb> I  just virtual machine  8.04 for  KDE3,  but  a few weeks back,   a guy put KDE3 on in  a Ubuntu install.  and then well KDE4 would have just upgraded the KDE3 that was put on
<sebsebseb> well KDE3 is nice
<sebsebseb> I prefer it to KDE4
<sebsebseb> just some of the apps in KDE4 got much better for example Ktorrent
<stdin> if you want to use KDE3, then use 8.04
<sebsebseb> ok  I would run Gnome with some KDE apps :D,  but  KDE3 is also nice, and so it's ashame it's on the verge of no longer being suppourted
<stdin> you can install KDE4 apps in there
<sebsebseb> yes I know 8.04
<stdin> "on the verge"?
<sebsebseb> can have both KDE3 and 4
<stdin> it's already not supported, KDE have stoped working on it
<sebsebseb> some distros still do KDE3, but KDE3 is going bye bye :(
<stdin> no dev's working on it == dead
<sebsebseb> stdin: well it's a shame, KDE3   as a GUI I find to be much nicer than KDE4
<stdin> I personally prefer KDE4 much more, makes 3 look like Win95 in comparison
<hix> agreed.
<dennda> josh-l: you mean backports?
<josh-l> dennda: hey no there should be "unsupported updates" are you running on intrepid?
<runpain2> hey i tried #madwifi and they said that my wifi is broke but it works with windozxp
<runpain2> I have Kubuntu 8.04Lts installed i upgraded from 7.10
<runpain2> my wifi like wont work
<runpain2> i did all the instuctions to install the anthros driver
<runpain2> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<runpain2> sudo ifconfig ath0 down
<runpain2> sudo ifconfig wifi0 down
<runpain2> #Repeat these 2 ifconfig lines for every MadWifi device you have (ath1, etc)
<runpain2> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<runpain2> cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903
<runpain2> make sudo make install sudo depmod -ae sudo modprobe ath_pci echo ath_hal | sudo tee -a /etc/modules echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/module system->administration->hardware drivers and enable the drivers # reboot to reset the ethernet hardware.
<runpain2> sorry for flood
<runpain2> was trying to sort it when i hit the enter key
<Guest17448> how canI open rar file
<tmeixner> Guest17448:  sudo apt-get install unrar
<runpain2> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) sudo ifconfig ath0 down sudo ifconfig wifi0 down#Repeat these 2 ifconfig lines for every MadWifi device you have (ath1, etc)sudo apt-get install build-essential cd madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6-r3861-20080903 make sudo make install sudo depmod -ae sudo modprobe ath_pci echo ath_hal | sudo tee -a /etc/modules echo ath_pci | sudo tee -a /etc/module system->administration->hardwar
<runpain2> e drivers and enable the drivers # reboot to reset the ethernet hardware.
<tmeixner> Guest17448: there is also the package unrar-nonfree
<runpain2> darn did it again
<tmeixner> runpain2: actually that woudl be a nice feature request for a irc client. An automated pastebin window which just spits out the url for long lines.
<heinkel_111> if i want to make an audio cd using k3b, but I only have flac files, does k3b convert to standard cd audio on burn?
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to install texlive on intrepid but kpsewhich just chews up the processor forever... any hints/tips? how long should it take?
<hix> heinkel_111:  yes
<heinkel_111> hix: thank you... i just started a simulation run to see if i would get any wiser.. ..
<josh-l> i wish someone would make this theme for kde 4:
<josh-l> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=603348
<josh-l> okay i know how to get kde 4.2 for intrepid, but how do i get all the kde 4.2 apps with it, for example even after updating to kde 4.2, i still have kde 3.5 Konversation
<mangospork> :O
<tmeixner> josh-l: that's a pretty awsome theme.
<Dragnslcr> josh-l- I don't think the KDE4 version of Konversation is ready yet
<josh-l> ah
<josh-l> right tmeixner! i wish i knew how to make kde styles
<halfsane> hey !    Where do i find MCS... appearantly i need to install it .. cant find it in synaptic .. thanks
<halfsane> here is the terminal prompt
<halfsane> sharp
<halfsane> configure: error: You need mcs
<tmeixner> josh-l: I don't know either (yet) I just did the switch with jaunty now. does the theme work alright on ubuntu though?
<tmeixner> josh-l: maybe you can ask for pointers how to create a theme in #kubuntu-devel
<josh-l> yeah i'll try there
<josh-l> there is a theme based on those mockups for gnome and it looks GREAT
<tmeixner> do you have the name, is it on gnomelooks ? josh-l
<josh-l> yeah tmeixner hang on
<josh-l> tmeixner: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Schwermetall?content=55578
<josh-l> port it dude!
<tmeixner> uh, heavy german influence in the name :-) thanks for the link
<josh-l> hehe yeah
<tokeefe> Has anyone experienced problems w/ audio on kubuntu. I have a Dell XPS 16
<tokeefe> "High Definition Audio 2.0"
<tokeefe> This is what the sound spec says
<tokeefe> I assume some Intel onbard thing
<mile> could somebody tell me how do I know if I have the medibuntu repositories installed?? I'm trying to install skype, but Adept finds nothing...
<hix> mile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mile> tx hix
<vrm_> test
<vrm_> тест
<josh-l> so anyone got the tallent to make that style?? :)
<rmrfslash> Wow... I'm on the train and I'm testing my audio.
<rmrfslash> Was coming out of both my headphones and my speakers
<rmrfslash> full blast
<rmrfslash> so happened to be testing w/ the first video on youtube which was some teenage chick tryouts for american idol
<gmiernicki_> anyone kno how to set the system soundcard to a bluetooth stereo headset? my system has no soundcard
<vincentpsp2> lut
<vincentpsp2> fr
 * jcprather suspects that irc clients defaulting to autojoin #kubuntu result in excessive mostly-unnecessary join/part spam in this channel that he doesn't get plagued with elsewhere
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<davidjheinrich> I am working on my xorg.conf file for a 2048x1536 CRT...how do I get 2048x1536 resolution at 75Hz refresh? (also, what about timings, blanking, dot-clock freq, etc)?
 * jcprather never became very familiar with ModeLines and timings, but i've found that in the Display sections nwithin the Screen section, i can set rez with: Modes "1280x1024" "1024x768" for example, to get it to load  up at 1280x1024 when on lcd and able to, or 1024 when on the builtin laptop flatpanel.   that's where a rez can be set if default isn't being nice
<jcprather> those modes were defined by my intel driver i believe
<davidjheinrich> how can I find out what values for dot-clock, blanking, etc xorg (or xrandr, whatever) chooses if I tell it to do 2048x1536 at 75Hz?
<jcprather> don't know, sorry :(  xorg.conf should be a refrtesher for where you can put horiz or vert sync info iirc, but i have never understood it
<davidjheinrich> thanks...does anyone else here have any ideas onthat?
#kubuntu 2009-03-20
<BOZG> Hey.  Does anyone know what settings in /home could possibly disable PCI card detection?
<josh-l> so here is my request :) http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Avant+%%5BREQUEST!%%5D?action=content&content=101283
<joshua_> does anyone have kwin4-style-bespin installed? I have installed it but it refuses to appear in Window Decorations in the System Settings
<tmeixner> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<phoenixz> Is there a way / command in shell that I can cat the contents of a text filie to the clipboard of KDE?
<phoenixz>  like cat textfile > /dev/kde/clipboard (just a silly example, but it shows the idea)
<joshua_> can dolphin save window size?
<hix> phoenixz: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/clipboard?content=87114   thia m
<hix> this may help
<hix> oh its kde4 only it seems
<hix> maybe xclip is what you're looking for
<nate_> hello room
<kinesis> Question - My friend told me that he tried running Kubuntu on his Lenovo IdeaPad S10 Netbook (1.6GHz Intel Atom Processor, 2GB ram) and youtube / flash was rather choppy.  I have two questions:  Will using a swap partition help at all, is swap even necessasary on a machine that has 2gb ram?  If thats not the solution, is there a way to increase FireFox(or swiftweasel)'s CPU priority ?
<bazhang> flash was choppy? as in stopping and starting?
<kinesis> like chopppy
<kinesis> like if you watch a youtube movie for example
<kinesis> it can seem sluggish or skip frames
<kinesis> like not smooth playback as it should be
<bazhang> in full screen?
<kinesis> just in general period
<casinowarren> question, anyone know of a good free password removal program?
<kinesis> full screen or not
<bazhang> swap will have no effect on that
<nate_> i have the same problem, it pisses the wife off to no end.
<casinowarren> I used to have one but the disk got stolen and I don't remember what it was.  It was linux based, but you could change passwords to any OS because it was a Live CD
<kinesis> so im wondering if 1) putting a 2gb swap partition matters at all(i heard this only good for old school machines with like 256MB ram) or is there a way to increase CPU pririoty of the firefox/swiftweasel process
<kinesis> making it utilize the cpu in realtime
<kinesis> so with 2gb of ram you dont use swap right?
<bazhang> casinowarren, password cracker?
<bazhang> kinesis, rarely if ever
<kinesis> im gonna use JFS on this is that a good choice
<kinesis> i heard its the best
<kinesis> and its made by ibm (same maker of this laptop)
<kinesis> not that that matters any
<bazhang> casinowarren, that is not supported in any #ubuntu channels, nor on freenode generally I would imagine.
<bazhang> casinowarren, so please dont ask about it.
<hix> casinowarren: pretty sure u mean Backtrack
<kinesis> jfs or what?
<kinesis> im in kubuntu setup right now so i need to know
<kinesis> thats why im asking if swap is gonna help
<kinesis> and what filesystem to use etc
<bazhang> kinesis, this is intrepid?
<kinesis> huh?
<kinesis> no
<kinesis> idk
<kinesis> its Kubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> yep
<kinesis> so im wondering what FS to use
<kinesis> I heard JFS is best
<casinowarren> backtrack?
<kinesis> and fastest
<kinesis> w/e just going with JFS and no swap
<bazhang> that is entirely up to you; ext3 has the best track record-->you could wait til next month and try ext4 if you wish
<kinesis> ext4? hm
<nate_> it seems like it is only some of the videos for me, the ones that are choppy display NaN:NaN for the time
<kinesis> nate are you using SwiftWEasel
<kinesis> ?
<kinesis> or just regular firefox
<nate_> firefox
<kinesis> ok
<kinesis> im gonna try w/ swiftweasel and see if it helps, theres an even fater one than that i hear but i forgot what its called
<DaSkreech> kinesis: with any amount of RAM you sue swap once you run out of RAM
<kinesis> so is swap necessary?
<DaSkreech> esp with apps like Firefox that cache aggresively with RAM
<kinesis> i have 2gb
<kinesis> gonna just make 2gb swap partition, why not
<bazhang> to be safe sure
<bazhang> I have 6gb :)
<kinesis> so main partition is which: Primary or Logical
<DaSkreech> kinesis: With 2GB of RAM you can probably get away with 1 GB of Swap
<DaSkreech> Honestly if you have teh HDD space then an extra 1GB won't kill you and it will be very sueful if you need it
<kinesis> cool
<kinesis> yeah
<kinesis> So my main kubuntu partition is which: Primary or Logical
<nate_> ive been battling it for months, queried chats etc, it is the same in konqueror
<kinesis> well try swiftweasel idk
<kinesis> im gonna try to hack it myself
<kinesis> i have a feeling the linux kernel doesnt support intel atom properly
<kinesis> but im gonna see if theres ways to increase CPU pririoty (like in windows
<kinesis> priority
<kinesis> for firefox/swiftweasel
<bazhang> sure it does
<kinesis> but i still need to know, is the main partition A) Primary or B) Logical
<kinesis> and is the swap partition A) Primary or B) Logial
<devilsadvocate_> my kubuntu is using 670 mb of ram, and i have a _lot_ of things running... 2 gb of ram is unlikely to swap
<kinesis> ill just 1gb then
<akraft> I'm trying to configure grip, but I can't find my cd drive. Rhythmbox sees it, but I can't find it in /mount, /dev, /media, etc. Any help?
<kinesis> but like i said above.. still wondering
<kinesis> i guess swap is logical, main is primary right?
<devilsadvocate_> kinesis, doesnt matter (primary/swap)
<devilsadvocate_> primary/logical*
<nate_> mine are all logical.
<akraft> grip doesn't like "cdda://scd0/"
<hix> kinesis: isnt that important
<kinesis> i just put main as primary
 * devilsadvocate_ is off
<kinesis> swap as logical
<kinesis> makes sense, its your primary drive
<hix>  kinesis: will be fine. i have all primary sometimes. also ok.
<DaSkreech> kinesis: Do you understand partitions ?
<kinesis> also can i get themes for this cuz the standard ubuntu stuff drives me crazy
<bazhang> swap is swap
<nate_> word
<kinesis> will kubuntu setup give me an opportunity to install a bootloader?
<bazhang> grub?
<kinesis> yeah
<bazhang> of course
<nate_> it should automatically
<kinesis> cool im a slackware guy but this laptop is so tiny i dont want to have to spend hours and hours customizing it the way i like on such a tiny keyboard
<Rohan_SM> hi is there any way to install KDE while keeping gnome apps. I installed Ubuntu 8.10 but miss KDE. I tried some net advize though it removes all my GTK apps. I dont wannna remove ny of em n yet install KDE n its apps
<nate_> right, if you have another os installed
<kinesis> can you manually reconfigure and compile a linux kernel from source with ubuntu or will it break it?
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop Rohan_SM
<kinesis> as in /usr/src style
<bazhang> kinesis, sure you can; but dont ask for support here then :)
<kinesis> bleah
<bazhang> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kinesis> i want to tune my kernel for optimum performance
<bazhang> !gentoo
<kinesis> remove bloat i dont need, etc
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<kinesis> add a custom -tag to it
<bazhang> see above ^^
<kinesis> right
<bazhang> or use the minimal installer
<halfsane> configure: error: You need mcs
<bazhang> 9mb iso
<halfsane> what is mcs and how do i get it?
<nate_> i have a problem where my monitor says not set for optimum setting (randomly)... and if i press ctrl+alt+f 1 then alt+f7 it goes back to working, any ideas
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nate_> is something changing my display settings? its nvidia.......
<nate_> and my k menu disapeared..
<nate_> or rather the button
<nate_> how do i get it back
<DaSkreech> kinesis: There are a lot of kernel options outside of the default offered you can try one of those or of course yo ucan roll your own
<DaSkreech> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<DaSkreech> kinesis: ^^^
<joshua_> anyone know how i can hack the Glassified plasma theme so that the panel looks right at a smaller size?
<joshua_> N-E-One?
<DaSkreech> joshua_: PIng the authour on kde-look.org ?
<joshua_> DaSkreech: whos that?
<DaSkreech> Go to kde-look.org search for glassified it will have a contact option there
<joshua_> oh ok
<joshua_> good idea
<DaSkreech> anyone have any ideas about a murdered network card?
<BluesKaj> murdered ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah Was doing an upgrade and it apparently fried
<DaSkreech> I can see the card
<Rohan_SM> Tnx a lot I found it I'll be installin it lateron
<DaSkreech> has a device name
<DaSkreech> It just can't get an IP address
<DaSkreech> od any variety it seems
<Rohan_SM> KDE is so cute no wonder every1z mad 4 it
<DaSkreech> nate_: KDE4?
<nate_> 8.04?
<DaSkreech> nate_: That's not really an answer :)
<DaSkreech> nate_: Did you install KDE4 or you are using KDE3?
<nate_> i thied where do i find that
<DaSkreech> nate_: If you don't know you probably didn't install it then :)
<DaSkreech> as far as I know if you have a panel you should have a menu with it
<nate_> thats what i thought, i used to now i have to use alt f1 to bring it up (in the middle of the screen)
<DaSkreech> nate_: Ha ha Umm try and see if you can right clikc and add it to the panel
<nate_> oh believe me i have tried, it will only do progs
<DaSkreech> hrrrm
<nihility> Where can i get some screen savers for kubuntu? i have search adept and nothing comes up.
<DaSkreech> nate_: You can ask in #kde as well
<DaSkreech> nihility: there should be a kubuntu screensavers package but you can try kde-look.org as well
<nihility> What would i search for because a search for screensavers comes up with nothing
<DaSkreech> screensaver ?
<nihility> I have tried every variation of the word.... Could this be another issue?
<DaSkreech> oh crap
<DaSkreech> adept?
<DaSkreech> Ibex?
<nihility> ibex?
<BluesKaj> kscreensaver
<nihility> kscreensaver comes up empty as well
<BluesKaj> xscreensaver
<nihility> Nothing
<BluesKaj> or Xscreensaver
<nihility> Nope.... I know its not a connectivity issue.... obviously...
<SuspectZero> i used the dd command to write my original mbr over my new mbr but when i restarted it said the partition table was is not there and the partitions arent being detected. any ideas on how i can recover either my original mbr or my new one. i have the original mbr on file in my partition but i cant access the partition
<BluesKaj> nihility , it exists , Xscreensaver has to be downloaded seperately, it's available for linux if you google it
<nihility> Ok... Then would i install it with adept?
<DaSkreech> nihility: I'm back
<DaSkreech> is it adept in ibex?
<DaSkreech> SuspectZero: what command did you use?
<nihility> daSkreech > I don't understand your question.
<SuspectZero> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sda/original.mbr bs=512 count=100
<SuspectZero> thts to save it
<BluesKaj> both x and kscreensavers are in adept but the medibuntu and thirdparty repos have to be enabled
<SuspectZero> wait no
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<SuspectZero> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sda1/original.mbr bs=512 count=100
<SuspectZero> thts to save it
<nihility> ah ok thanks
<SuspectZero> dd if=/dev/sda1/original.mbr of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=100
<SuspectZero> tht to write it
<DaSkreech> nihility:
<DaSkreech> What version of Kubuntu?
<kinesis> Hey, Kubuntu setup never asked me to configure grub or any sort of boot loader, what do I do? I have windows xp on this machine too
<DaSkreech> SuspectZero: Looks solid
<DaSkreech> kinesis: grub is smart
<kinesis> itll just work?!
<kinesis> auto?
<SuspectZero> tahts wht i did but now my partition table is no longer there. i ahve the mbr file still on the partition but i cant access it
<kinesis> dont i have to tell it i want to boot kubuntu by default (cuz windows xp is garbage on this machine)
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> kinesis: yes
<kinesis> how?
<DaSkreech> kinesis: It's smart
<kinesis> "so the setup doesnt cover that
<nihility> DaSkreech > 8.01 ??? the lastest stable version.
<DaSkreech> SuspectZero: umm run something like testdisk on teh drive and try rebuild the partition
<DaSkreech> nihility: 8.10 ?
<nihility> yes
<DaSkreech> nihility: ok close adept and open a terminal and run sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<philena> hello everyone.  Anyone use Seamonkey?  I installed it, but the version is 1.12 and on mozilla it's 1.14.  I tried sudo apt-get -u install seamonkey.. but it says it's the newest version
<DaSkreech> There is a bug in adept where when it changes sources.list it doesn't run that command
<SuspectZero> is that a linux applicaiton?
<kinesis> "so the setup doesnt cover that
<kinesis> ?
<kinesis> how do i configure grub
<DaSkreech> philena: as far as Ubuntu is concerned it is
<nihility> ok let me try
<DaSkreech> SuspectZero: yes
<SuspectZero> menu.lst in the grub folder
<DaSkreech> !info testdisk | SuspectZero
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<DaSkreech> kinesis:
<DaSkreech> You can use the graphical grub editor or you acn edit /boot/grub/menu.lst manually
<kinesis> whats the command to pull p graphical editor
<philena> oh well.. then the only way around that is manual install.  darn.. I don't like using thunderbird
<BluesKaj> kinesis, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kinesis> oh nvm it works fine
<BluesKaj> BBL
<kinesis> sweet
<kinesis> nice
<DaSkreech> kinesis: It's in system settings
<kinesis> it worked out of the box
<kinesis> its cool
<DaSkreech> !info seamonkey jaunty
<ubottu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.13+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 23 kB, installed size 88 kB
<DaSkreech> philena: Does that help? ^^
<DaSkreech> kinesis: Yes as I said it's smart
<kinesis> my screen is turning red green blue
<kinesis> and glitching
<kinesis> wtf
<kinesis> x didnt start...
<kinesis> ok
<kinesis> nah
<kinesis> its glitchy
<DaSkreech> Ah welcome to buggy LInux drivers brought to you by annoying hardware manufacturers
<philena> I will have to put jaunty in my source list?  I can do that?
<kinesis> what do i do
<nihility> DaSkreech> Ok well i got one screen saver out of it. innerspace
<DaSkreech> philena: No You can grab the deb from packages.ubuntu.com
<SuspectZero> love u DaSkreech
<kinesis> maybe its the resolution i need to make it proper
<SuspectZero> it found my partition with the original mbr :)
<DaSkreech> SuspectZero: Love you too
<SuspectZero> thanks alot man
<kinesis> after i logged in the glitchy sides went away
<SuspectZero> appreciate it
<DaSkreech> Sure
<SuspectZero> :)
<DaSkreech> kinesis: oooh that yeah that should be fixed in Jaunty
<kinesis> how the hell do you slow down the mouse
<kinesis> fast as a bullet hard to use
<kinesis> i found the keyboard &  mouse settings
<kinesis> got it nvm
<kinesis> very n ice but i hate the theme and icons
<kinesis> too cartoonish
<kinesis> i like more squared and professional look
<philena> ok.. a little confused.  Is this the page i'm suppose to be on?
<DaSkreech> change the theme
<philena> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/web/seamonkey
<kinesis> how do i change the resolution
<kinesis> seems not the best
<DaSkreech> philena: Take out the /web/
<DaSkreech> Oh wait
<philena> I don't see a .deb file to add to the source list
<DaSkreech> same page :)
<DaSkreech> philena:
<DaSkreech> ha ha no sources.list
<DaSkreech> just a .deb
<DaSkreech> At the bottom where it says Archeticture all
<DaSkreech> Click on all
<kinesis> how do i change my screnen resolution
<kinesis> system settings then what?
<DaSkreech> Displpay
<kinesis> i dont see it
<kinesis> hold up
<kinesis> ok
<kinesis> any way to change the dpi
<triune> anyone here use linux-rt?
<DaSkreech> triune: just ask your question :)
<kinesis> blah
<triune> well, im using it with a quad core phenom
<kinesis> WInKey doesnt even make the KDE "start menu" pop up thats gonna bug the hell out of me
<triune> and vmware says i only have 1 cpu :(
<triune> i used to have 4 :D
<kinesis> think im gonna go slack
<triune> so, does linux-rt only run in single cpu mode... or something like that?
<DaSkreech> kinesis: alt+F1
<carlos> hola
<Guest74705> hola
<DaSkreech> triune: unless you installed an MP kernel probably
<DaSkreech> hola
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<triune> i installed w/e comes with linux-rt in intrepid, 2.6.27-3
<DaSkreech> !find linux-rt
<ubottu> Found: linux-rt
<triune> Linux tellatran1 2.6.27-3-rt #1 PREEMPT RT Mon Oct 27 03:02:33 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<triune> thats pretty interesting if the realtime patches for linux only work in single cpu mode
<kinesis> blah
<kinesis> i have a broadcaom wireless
<kinesis> im gonna have to hack ndiswrapper on this arent i
<kinesis> on this tiny impossible to use keyboard.. i cant believe i let my friend talk me into buying this
<philena> Ok.. I just downloaded miro, and on top it says "Time for Upgrade"
<doleyb> kinesis: How big is the keyboard!?
<DaSkreech> !broadcom | kinesis
<ubottu> kinesis: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DaSkreech> philena: Yeah the problem with not having rolling releases
<DaSkreech> philena: if you turn on unsupported updated you generally get much closer to the releases that are current
<DaSkreech> With no support of course
<philena> I don't really get this yet.  Does it work like Veoh?
<DaSkreech> philena: I don't know what is Veoh?
<philena> oh.. ok.. Well I have Veoh install on my Vista.  It's a video client that you can search and download content from the web.  have a library,etc.  so I though miro was the linux version since it sound the same.  But I'm still new to torrents so I dunno
<kinesis> hey when i try to su to root i get authentication failure
<kinesis> i hate typing sudo
<kinesis> over and over for every root command
<kinesis> how do i get in as root
<kinesis> on a konsole
<DaSkreech> sudo -i
<kinesis> cool
<DaSkreech> yup
<kinesis> when i tpe iwconfig
<kinesis> it shows a device
<kinesis> when i do iwconfig eth1 essid test
<kinesis> it shows more
<kinesis> does that mean it works or do i still have to do all that
 * DaSkreech shrugs. I never use Wifi
<rmrfslash> what do i install for kde screensavers
<kinesis> BroadCom Corp BCM4312
<kinesis> Rev 01
<DaSkreech> kscreensaver
<kinesis> do i have to wrap it?
<rmrfslash> cool thanks
<Ahmuck> what do i need for opengl?  i have several pacakges
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.be/17359
<liz> Hello all, is there a way to delete temporary internet folders in kubuntu hardy-heron???  Is it necessary?
<kinesis> god the resolution on net books is awful
<kinesis> 1024 x 600.. puke
<kinesis> wish it was 1024 x 800 that would be a little nicer
<joshua_> how does aptitude work better than apt for removing packages? (ive always heard it does that better)
<kinesis> d
<liz> isnt aptitude and apt the same thing?
<doleyb> joshua_: you meant "better than apt-get"
<joshua_> doleyb: yeah i heard it remembers stuff you install's dependencies better than apt-get
<doleyb> joshua_: the key rule is to not switch back and forth them
<liz> anyone know how to delete temporary internet files in kubuntu hardy?
<kinesis> hey i got bcmw5l.inf what do i do with it
<doleyb> liz: It depends on what web browser you use, but its probably not important.
<philena> ok i figured out how to change and install themes, but how do i change KDEtwitterfrom being black?
<liz> doleyb: thanks, I just was wondering because I thought eventually it would take up enough space to matter
<liz> doleyb: I have opera and firefox
<doleyb> liz: in firefox, go Edit Preferences Advanced Network Offline, and change the maximum allowed size
<doleyb> liz: It looks like 50 meg is the default limit
<liz> doleyb: ah ok, so it can be done through the browser, great thanks
<afeijo> how can I burn a AVI in a DVD movie?
<doleyb> afeijo: You have an avi, and you want to make it a dvd?
<kinesis> GOD WTF
<afeijo> yeah, a movie to my daughter be able to watch on our room
<kinesis> I cant get ****king broadcom wireless working
<kinesis> can anyone helkpo
<kinesis> ???
<afeijo> doleyb: I guess it could be VCD
<kinesis> can anyone help me get bcmwl5 to work
<kinesis> please
<kinesis> this is driving me nuts
<kinesis> i did this
<kinesis> ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<doleyb> afeijo: Do you need to play it in dvd player, or in computer?
<kinesis> iwconfig eth1 mode Ad-Hoc essid WMWiFiRouter
<kinesis> ifconfig eth1 up
<kinesis> ifconfig eth1 inet 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0
<afeijo> doleyb: dvd player
<kinesis> and i check iwconfig output, there is no ESSID set
<kinesis> but iwlist eth1 lists my adhoc connection
<afeijo> doleyb: its a pretty good philips, it have USB port, but I would like to give that burned in DVD to a friend of my daughter
<kinesis> god
<kinesis> im about to just say f** linux all together
<kinesis> just use windows
<afeijo> kinesis: so bye bye
<doleyb> afeijo: You can try k3b or brasero
<afeijo> doleyb: I have k3b, it converts?
<kinesis> FUCKING HELP ME
<kinesis> 234rfjop
<kinesis> wqegjq
<goofey> ubottu: !language | kinesis
<ubottu> kinesis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kinesis> if you dont like foul language then respond to me
<kinesis> and i wont use it
<goofey> kinesis: we don't get paid to do this - we are all volunteers - we help when we know the answer
<doleyb> afeijo: I don't know if k3b can convert, it doesn't look it.
<goofey> kinesis: I don;t know the answer to your quesiton so I can't help you
<goofey> kinesis: I find that complicated issues like yours are best solved in the forums, not in irc
<doleyb> afeijo: Brasero can convert some how.
<afeijo> I will try brasero, thanks
<kinesis> i type iwconfig eth1 mode adhoc and i tyupe iwconfig and it says mode managed.. THATS NOT ADHOC
<kinesis> alkhfqw
<kinesis> fuck it
<jpedroza> evening everyone. I am running into an issue where my laptop isn't recognizing how much time is left on the battery. It just tole me that the battery was critical and shut down when I have about 4 hours remaining.
<jpedroza> I have been all over the net looking for a fix, but so far nothing has worked.
<dave_> anyone know about running virtual machines?
<bazhang> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<dave_> !virtual box
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual box
<dave_> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<bazhang> you can get virtualbox-ose from the repos
<dave_> yeah i got it and its running
<dave_> i don't know how to get install a windows os once i get started
<bazhang> you need the installer disk
<dave_> yeah i have it
<bazhang> then navigate to it via the gui and choose it
<dave_> i can't figure out how to do that
<bazhang> did you choose to create a virtual hard disk?
<bazhang> after choosing what OS to run?
<joshua_> hey you guys, how do i go about installing amarok kde4 on intrepid?
<dave_> yeah
<bazhang> have you installed the guest additions and added yourself to the vbox user group?
<dave_> nope
<bazhang> aha
<dave_> how exactly would i go about doing that ... sorry for all the questions but i have been a long time windows user and this is a lot different for me
<joshua_> ok after adding http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu to my sources, is there anyway to update all my current kde3 applications to their appropriate kde4 versions all at once? or do I have to uninstall amarok kde3 for example and reinstall amarok kde4?
<bazhang> joshua_, you can actually just enable backports now to get 4.2
<bazhang> joshua_, some of the kde3 apps have not been fully updated to match kde4
<joshua_> bazhang: I have kde 4.2 by adding "unsupported updates" but not the kde 4 apps
<joshua_> will enabling backports do apps too?
<bazhang> joshua_, and some of them are not there yet
<joshua_> bazhang: ok thanks
<bazhang> backports is for 4.2
<bazhang> dave_, let me see if I can find a tutorial
<dave_> that would me be much appreciated
<dave_> i haven't found much that has been real helpful .... the whole process of installing new software is still a mystery to me
<dave_> if its not in adept im not having much luck
<joshua_> bazhang: intrestingly i already had backports enabled, but amarok is still version kde3.5
<joshua_> is that normal
<bazhang> dave_, a couple of guides on general ubuntu/kubuntu use might be handy
<bazhang> joshua_, I'm not sure about amarok, if you are referring to amarok2
<joshua_> yeah amarok2
<dave_> yeah i've been reading ... the comprehension part hasn't been going so well was just hoping someone on here might have some quick fixes for me
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntuguide.org/ dave_
<joshua_> that probably requires a seperate installation i'm guessing
<dave_> i feel like im missing some basics with this whole repositories concept
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<bazhang> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<bazhang> dave_, ^^
<snarkster> evening
<snarkster> so how is jaunty coming along
<husayn> is there any alternative software for ksysguard
<Slartibartfast> husayn: what you want to check? ...
<Slartibartfast> for console/terminal there is top / htop
<Slartibartfast> There is concky, but you can't have a lot of interaction with it ... there are also system monitor plasmoids ... also without to much interaction
<Zengol> I have a question for anyone who can answer it.
<Zengol> How many actual viruses can affect the Unix system?
<Zengol> As of an up to date Unix system.
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: To my knowledge "0" ... no virus in itself (without user-interaction) can infect a Unix system
<Zengol> Slartibartfast: That is great to know.
<Zengol> Slartibartfast: I believe back in 92' or a bit earlier there was a total of only 15 viruses that could effect Unix.
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: The first virus ever was for Unix ... the Moris worm
<Zengol> What did that one do?
<Slartibartfast> spread
<Zengol> What was it designed to do amongst the OS?
<Slartibartfast> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Worm
<Zengol> Heh.
<Zengol> That's what i was just looking at.
<Zengol> That's a pretty interesting subject.
<Zengol> I never thought about a worm causing a system process overload.
<Slartibartfast> I rather like to use the computer for other things :-)
<Zengol> I knew you could change voltage setting's on a chipset to cause it to burn out, but never knew that.
<Zengol> I use mine for music and gaming.
<Zengol> But Kubuntu isn't pulling off my gaming too well. So...
<Slartibartfast> dual boot
<Zengol> I do...
<Zengol> But i hate window's as of 2 day's ago.
<Zengol> My friend goes to some website like my yearbook, or myspace.
<Slartibartfast> why? :) ... let me guess .... virusses ?
<Zengol> Messed up my firefox, has 2 new processes running hiddedn in the background that i can't shut down, and 1/4th of my ram is not allocating properly...
<Zengol> I might go back to 98 as my dual boot, haha.
<Zengol> See if i ever catch anything again using that
<Zengol> I believe i would have quite a bit of trouble pulling it off though.
<Zengol> Laptop came with that vista crap on it. : /
<Zengol> Luckily the producer had a European site that provided XP driver's that allowed me to pull off an upgrade.
<Zengol> But i believe i might trash dual booting completely and stick with KDE.
<Slartibartfast> But still you paid for vista ... and ms sold another vista for their statistics
<Zengol> I only bought it for the laptop, but yeah, you are right about that one. : /
<Zengol> Would rather run Se7en. It seem's to be a massive upgrade from vista.
<Zengol> I had a couple of incompatibility issue's, but i sure as hell didn't have as many as i did with vista.
<Slartibartfast> 7 is just an upgrade to vista ... but it has a lot of vista running in the background ... naturally ms is buying a lot of marketing time from reviewers, who need to say how great and wonderful 7 will be
<Zengol> I just like the fact of how well it run's since it in in beta and doesn't have all that extra junk they add in to keep traack of user profiling.
 * il is back.
<Zengol> It actually gave me AGP acceleration as well, which was very surprising.
<Slartibartfast> Anyway ... This is a Kubuntu Channel ... and all this stuff i quiet offtopic :-)
<Zengol> Oh yeah.
<Zengol> When is the new Nix coming out?
<Zengol> And will it be LTS?
<Slartibartfast> new kubuntu ?
<Zengol> Yeah.
<Slartibartfast> nix is a naem for all Unix version and it software what looks like Unix ...
<Slartibartfast> naem
<Slartibartfast> name ;-)
<Zengol> Third time's a charm.
<Zengol> Lol.
<Zengol> The newest one will be Jaunty?
<Slartibartfast> Jaunty is expeced to be released on 23rd of April
<Slartibartfast> But it won't be LTS
<Zengol> I sure do hope it comes out better than Ibex.
<Zengol> I have an issue with the enhanced desktop effect's.
<Zengol> It cases a crash back to KDE upon resolution changes.
<Zengol> So i have to keep it turned off.
<Slartibartfast> Jaunty will have kde 4.2.1 as kde version ... That is already a great improvement
<Zengol> I'm not sure if i can upgrade my version of KDE or not.
<Zengol> Not even sure how to tell.
<Slartibartfast> you can try with the backports / unsupported updates
<Zengol> Ahh, 4.2.00
<Slartibartfast> Yes
<Slartibartfast> looks a lot like 4.2.1
<Zengol> How would i access the updates?
<Zengol> I'm sure 4.2.1 would have a fix for the issue i am experiencing.
<Slartibartfast> Run Adept ... -> Sources > edit sources > Updates tab > unsupported updates >
<Zengol> I like the eye candy since my system can pull it off, i just can't run t due to the crashing. : /
<Slartibartfast> fetch packagelist ... and upgrade
<jithine> Slartibartfast: but 4.2.2 will be relleased on april 1st wont it be included for jaunty
<Zengol> Yeah i have unsuported checked.
<Zengol> Could it be apart of pre-released updates?
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: Don't know why it is crashing for you
<Zengol> It has something to do with the desktop effect's.
<Zengol> I'm gonna have to fiddle around with it and single out what the problem could possible be.
<Slartibartfast> jithine: i am not sure, but i guess they are now rushing to get the bugs fixed of the kde version which they use now ... But this is mroe a question for #ubuntu+1
<Zengol> Could be the fact it uses OpenGL to do the effect's, could be 1 single effect causing it, no telling really.
<Zengol> Would it be a bad idea to activate pre-releasedupdates?
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: it should be logged somewhere ...
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: Not bad if you like to experiment with bleeding edge software :-)
<Zengol> Haha.
<Zengol> Do you think that could be why i haven't recieved an update for my KDE?
<Zengol> Or is there an apt-get line that i could use to do it?
<Slartibartfast> :-) ... not sure ... but which options you have selected there ? ...
<Slartibartfast> i have myself on my laptop all options checked :-)
<Zengol> Only thing i do not have checked is  "Pre-Released Updates"
<Slartibartfast> check that too ...
<Zengol> I'll just give it a try.
<Zengol> If it messes anything up, i can just start from scratch.
<Slartibartfast> True :-)
<Zengol> Which is pretty easy considering i've been hanging out on here quite a bit, haha.
<Zengol> I've learned quite a few thing's so far.
<Zengol> =o
<Zengol> New Kernel???
<Slartibartfast> Yeah ,,, but installing a new version of Kubuntu is quiet easy ...
<Slartibartfast> New kernel means also you will need to reboot after upgrade
<Zengol> Yeah, but look's like no new KDE version for me. =(
<Slartibartfast> Mmmm ... you already have kde 4.2 ?
<Zengol> Yes.
<Zengol> 4.2.00
<Slartibartfast> ah .... ok :-)
<Zengol> Is that the newest possible version for Ibex?
<Slartibartfast> the bad thing about re-installing i think is my own custom settings which i need to do again ...  install bind as caching nameserver, install rar gimp, firefox, thunderbird ... etc
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: Seems the 4.2.1 version is in some ppa repository
<Slartibartfast> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Zengol> Sound's like fun to install.
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: But it are quiet experimental packages ... so don't be surprised when things won't work :-)
<Zengol> Yeah, true.
<Zengol> I might try to just single out what my problem is instead.
<Zengol> What all does a Kernel update anyway?
<Slartibartfast> maybe it is a bug in your video driver ...
<Slartibartfast> a kernel update gives you a new version of the kernel ...
<Slartibartfast> :-)
<Zengol> It's the same driver as the one in 8.04
<Slartibartfast> nvidia :
<Slartibartfast> ?
<Zengol> But how does the new Kernel affect the system.
<Zengol> Intel.
<Slartibartfast> a new kernel maybe has newer drivers
<Zengol> Ahh.
<Zengol> I would have to install them manually though would i not?
<Zengol> Or select them from a list.
<Slartibartfast> what drivers you manually configured for your present kernel ?
<Zengol> None.
<Zengol> Lol.
<Zengol> Just the initially installed vga driver's.
<Slartibartfast> So a newer kernel won't need manually configured drivers either :-)
<Zengol> So it will automatically upgrade them for me?
<Slartibartfast> Yes ... to my knowledge yes ...
<Zengol> Ok then.
<Zengol> I will restart real quick and see what happen's.
<Zengol> Be back in 10.
<Slartibartfast> OK :-)
<Slartibartfast> we hope
<Zengol> Lol.
<Zengol> So far so good.
<Slartibartfast> Thats good :-)
<Zengol> Time to see if i crash upon resolution change.
<Zengol> Yep.
<Zengol> Still crashes, haha.
<Zengol> I'll just have to single out the problem.
<Zengol> My main thought is that it could be the compositing type i'm using for the desktop effect's.
<Zengol> It's running OpenGL for it at the moment.
<Zengol> But i believe it crashes completely when i use Xserver for it.
<Slartibartfast> IS your crash related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/279568
<Zengol> Nah.
<Zengol> What mine does is let's say...
<Zengol> I decide to play a game or a movie in full screen.
<Zengol> It has to change my resolution to 800x600.
<Zengol> When it changes the resolution, it kick's me out to teh logon screen.
<Slartibartfast> wow .. :-(
<Slartibartfast> So laso to play a movie full screen you ned to change the resolution >?
<Slartibartfast> also
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: maybe you can find clues in "cat .xsession-errors"
<Zengol> Well, so far i've only been testing it out using Wine and playing Diablo 2, haha.
<Zengol> Only cause that's where my issue's first started at.
<cerecitas> hmmm Zengol i may very well mistaken
<Zengol> I have a feeling it's my compositing type, or direct rendering for my OpenGL option's.
<cerecitas> but i also have an intel card and opengl gives me a bunch of problems
<Zengol> But i did not get any issue's at all when i used DRI on 8.04.
<cerecitas> tried with xrender already? even to disable all desktop effects? i cannot watch movies if desktop effects are enabled
<cerecitas> (and good morning)
<Zengol> I disable my desktop effect's and everything run's perfect.
<Zengol> I just wanna know what it is inside my desktop effect's that is causing me to crash back to login.
<Zengol> OpenGL, Direct Rendering... : /
<cerecitas> opengl i would say, most likely.... is not very friends with intel chipsets as far as i know
<Zengol> The OpenGL mode maybe.
<Zengol> Yeah i've noticed that as well myself.
<cerecitas> don't ask me technial or detailed explanation... for me just does not work
<Zengol> Even in win it has serious issue's.
<Zengol> I guess i'll switch to Xrender.
<Zengol> If i'm still here it mean's i did not crash, haha.
<Zengol> If i'm not, then i guess i have to re-install Kubuntu...
<cerecitas> http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010479.htm
<cerecitas> found that in a quick googling
<Zengol> Cause i can't figure out how to reset my setting's completely yet.
<Zengol> Well, i'm still here.
<Zengol> Xrender is active.
<Zengol> Lemme try a game or something real quick.
<cerecitas> if your card is there maybe you can use ndiswrapper for the latest windows drivers.. couldn't tell
<Zengol> AH HA!
<Zengol> We got a winner.
<Zengol> It's the compositing type.
<cerecitas> i take it it worked?
<Zengol> Switch to Xrender and give it a try.
<Zengol> Any luck on your's?
<cerecitas> i always have xrender
<Zengol> Ahh.
<cerecitas> i faced the same some time ago :p that's why i suggested you to try
<Zengol> I'll have to keep in mind that OpenGL suck's on this chipset, haha.
<cerecitas> different problems but the same at the end of the day
<Zengol> Running an Intel 945GMA.
<cerecitas> i thought about it when you mentioned intel and graphics freakin out
<cerecitas> hihihihi Zengol
<Zengol> Lol.
<Zengol> Well, thank you for mentioning the compositing.
<Zengol> I was going to go through the effect's and select one at a time to try and single out what was causing it.
<cerecitas> no problem.... i aint no genius but i can help a bit sometimes :)
<cerecitas> hmm no it's the whole thing
<cerecitas> either you disable, either change to xrender
<Zengol> I still can't get WoW to run though, haha.
<cerecitas> took me a month to be able to watch a flm "decently"
<Zengol> Run's slow as hell. : /
<cerecitas> hmm wow?
<Zengol> World of Warcraft.
<cerecitas> aha... no idea aint no gamer :D
<Zengol> Woohoo...
<Zengol> Locked me up, haha.
<commander_> i got a problem
<commander_> my compiz config manager doesn't want to work the effects i'm used to
<Jayrock> How do you upload files onto a remote server with cygwin?  #cygwin is empty
<Zengol> What program would i use to playback a .cps file?
<cerecitas> is that a video file Zengol
<cerecitas> ?/
<Zengol> Yes.
<Zengol> I used the video recorder that is built into the desktop effect's section.
<cerecitas> hmmm not sure if it will work but you can give a try to vlc
<Zengol> Does Xserver use my actual Intel chipset to run the desktop graphic's or is it all emulated?
<cerecitas> hmm that i have no idea :)
<Zengol> Nope, no luck with VLC. : /
<cerecitas> and urgs its 8am someone needs to get dressed and run to work hhehe
<cerecitas> hmmm then no clue... maybe you can enter cps on add/remove programs and see what happens
<Zengol> I believe it is a flash file.
<cerecitas> hmm i just checked filext.com
<cerecitas> but it wasnt very clarifying
<Zengol> Is there a program in Adept that i can get that will play flash files by default?
<Zengol> Don't say VLC...
<Zengol> Lol.
<cerecitas> hehe no
<Zengol> I have had no luck at all getting flash files to work.
<cerecitas> gotta go anyway, or i will be late for work
<cerecitas> have a nice one
<Zengol> Ahh, ok, haha.
<Zengol> The desktop effect's make me run like crap anyway, imma just turn em off, haha.
<Slartibartfast> Zengol: maybe yu can find somewhere some el-cheapo nvidia card and use that instead :-)
<Zengol> Laptop. =P
<Slartibartfast> ah ... :-(
<Zengol> Stuck with the good ol' I got shafted integration bit.
<Zengol> Is there a good video/audio converter that you would recommend?
<Slartibartfast> mmmm ffmpeg ? ,,,, mencoder ?
<Zengol> Which one would you say is better, or do they have theyre own uniqueness to them?
<Slartibartfast> the second :-) ... it are both commandline programs which can handle a lot of cryptic options :-)
<Slartibartfast> i like fmpeg, which i compiled from svn source
<Slartibartfast> for a good howto i would recommend Paul Battley's instructions -> http://po-ru.com/diary/up-to-date-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu-hardy/
<Zengol> If i knew how to compile something i would give it a try, but i'm not that advanced yet, haha.
<Slartibartfast> you also can just try to install ffmpeg from repositories
<Zengol> Well, i'm gonna try Mencoder since i have Medi in my sources list.
<Zengol> I believe i'm installing a GUI frontend for it as well.
<Slartibartfast> ffmpeg is also there
<Zengol> But yeah, i'll just leave my desktop effect's off for the meantime, it even run's a little jumpy in Xrender.
<michele> ciao
<michele> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<zeltak> hi need some sos help..does anyone know how to remove a md0 raid thats currently runing?
<ActionParsnip> zeltak: if its running as the root folder then no can do
<ActionParsnip> if its a simple data storage that doesnt contain system / Linux OS system files currently in use ten go ahead
<zeltak> thx ActionParsnip for the answer
<zeltak> no im trying to craete a raid but the first attempt failed
<zeltak> i want to try again but for some reason md0 is still runing (even after i formated the individual HD)
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip> zeltak: you could rmmod the raid module ;)
<zeltak> ok how do i rmod it :) im very new to thiw
<zeltak> rmmod /dev/mdo?
<zeltak> i now know what went wrong the first tine i issued mdstat and i want to do it again yet the drives seems still to be connected to /dev/md0
<zeltak> this is the message i get btw when i try to recreate the raid
<zeltak> mdadm: /dev/sda1 appears to be part of a raid array:
<ActionParsnip> zeltak: no, run lsmod
<ActionParsnip> zeltak: those are all the probed modules, you can then remove the relevant one and it will make the raid stop working
<zeltak> but will it kill raid for good or after that i can start creating the raid again?
<ActionParsnip> zeltak: the raid fnctionality i the current boot of the OS will cease, once rebooted the raid will be reinitiated (i hate fakeraid)
<zeltak> ok thx how do i "remove it" then issue kill command?
<ActionParsnip> zeltak: sudo rmmod <module name>
<zeltak> k gotcha
<zeltak> thx again ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> zeltak: i'd recommend doing all this in a live cd
<zeltak> mm ok thx
<cerecitas> hmm i have a little issue with partitions mounting... my fstab looks okay to me, and the "disk" permissions are in my user... then i wonder why on earth, i have to enter the root / user password everytime i mount it... it is not a big deal but i would like it to mount manually at startup...
<cerecitas> i have also used chown -R on it with no luck, after every reboot i need to enter the password
<ActionParsnip> cerecitas: if its in fstab correctly, it will mount at boot, if its a network mount you will need to add a script to the last rc level to rerun sudo mount -a
<cerecitas> hmm ActionParsnip mind taking a look at my fstab? if something is wrong,then i don't know why
<cerecitas> *what
<cerecitas> # /dev/sda1     /home/kitsune/stuff       ext3   defaults, kitsune         0    1
<cerecitas> that is the line
<cerecitas> besides it doesnt mount in the specified path
<ActionParsnip> cerecitas: is the # character on that line too or is that a typo?
<cerecitas> it is, ihave never used it, but every single line starts like that on fstab here
<cerecitas> never saw the #
<cerecitas> but all the entries start by #
<cerecitas> i thought it could be something distro specific
<cerecitas> sec i will show you the whole thing in a pastebin ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> cerecitas: use pastebin, the # may be doing stuff
<cerecitas> jup
<cerecitas> http://pastebin.com/m266cd907 honestly this is the weirdest pastebin i've ever seen
<ActionParsnip> gah @ pidgin
<cerecitas> i mean fstab
<ActionParsnip> yeah the last line is a comment
<ActionParsnip> so its not read, so it wont mount
<cerecitas> aha
<ActionParsnip> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab and remove the #
<ActionParsnip> # == comment
<cerecitas> i do it with nano... so starting by /dev/sda1 right/
<cerecitas> hmm that was my understanding but then all lines are commented
<cerecitas> that's what lost me
<ActionParsnip> sure, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> some ARE comments but the last line needs to not be a comment and it will mount at bootup
<cerecitas> ahaaaaaa
<cerecitas> let me try, be right back
<ActionParsnip> theres 208 users in #ubuntu-fr
<cerecitas> hmmm no i cannot access it ActionParsnip
<cerecitas> get an error
<cerecitas> sec
<cerecitas> http://pastebin.com/m2644eec
<ActionParsnip> cerecitas: then the partition you specified in fstab is wrong
<cerecitas> i think i found it
<ActionParsnip> cerecitas: run: sudo fdisk -l
<cerecitas> sec
<ActionParsnip> if the mount command works and access is ok then when you reboot it will automount the same without need for a pass
<cerecitas> uffff
<cerecitas> more errors
<cerecitas> hmmm i think i have it now
<cerecitas> letme reboot once again
<david_> I've borked my display by installing Nvidia drivers. I've managed to uninstall them, but I'm still having issues. Help?
<cerecitas> finally that worked ActionParsnip thanks thousand :)
<cerecitas> it is mounted in the path it should, and without any password
<cerecitas> :D
<ActionParsnip1> david_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<ActionParsnip1> cerecitas: thats because users cant access the fstab file so the system assume sudo editted the file which authenticates it
<ActionParsnip1> cerecitas: wtg man :D
<david_> thanks, i'll give it a try.
<cerecitas> i see
<cerecitas> i fixed it removing the username next to defaults
<cerecitas> it was defaults, kitsune so i left it in defaults
<cerecitas> (and what means wtg?)
<ActionParsnip1> wtg == way to go
<misticwarrior> hey... just a question: what's the difference between i486 and i686 ? I chose i486 and I think I should have chosen i686... is it a serious problem ?
<maco> no
<maco> i assume you mean while compiling a kernel?
<cerecitas> ahaaaa oki thanks thousand really... it was annoying me a bit :D
<shahram> helloooooooooo
<maco> er wait...486, 586, and 686 are all listed together, arent they?
<maco> anyway, no it wont break anything
<maco> just some optimization differences is all
<misticwarrior> maco: arf... ok I should chose the last one then
<misticwarrior> :(
<david_> Back again. I've still got problems with my video. I can no longer log in directly to my desktop - it "invisibly" crashes. :-(
<david_> the original problem was "could not start kmserver. check your installation". I can't find what that means.
<bazhang> did you install kwin
<david_> re: kwin? is that a question to me, or someone else?
<david_> i can get to my desktop if I use "use console" and log on and then "startx". But I can't get to the desktop via the normal graphical logon.
<bazhang> david_, yep
<bazhang> that had me not being able to get the desktop either
<david_> so kwin might be gone? :-?
<bazhang> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kdebase-workspace): the KDE 4 window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid3.1 (intrepid), package size 38 kB, installed size 304 kB
<bazhang> its optional
<bazhang> so if you did not install it then its not there
<david_> "kwin is already the newest version" says apt-get.
<bazhang> at any rate that fixed it for me
<bazhang> try the repair the xserver option in the safe login
<david_> how do you get to the video settings? I can only find screen resolution, but nothing like bit depth or drivers.
<david_> i did that. no dice.
<david_> i'm not sure the problem is with the xserver, since everything comes up.
<bazhang> remove quiet and splash from the boot parameters of the kernel you are booting (via grub menu)
<david_> i suspect that something else got borked when i installed the nvidia stuff. i removed it with "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*"
<bazhang> that way you can see the exact errors
<david_> I'll try, but I can get to the login screen without any problems. It dies while trying to bring up the desktop.
<david_> That's only after the logon. I can get to the desktop via the command line, so it's something during the desktop load.
<david_> Is there a way of calling that from the command line?
<david_> Hrm... I may also remove kwin and see if reinstalling it puts things to right. Any other guesses?
<ActionParsnip1> david_: read dmesg | less and xorg.log0
<xavierg2003> Hello
<barman__> good morning, I want to give a user only access to a couple of webpages, and disable all other websites
<barman__> how do i do this
<maco> perhaps with dansguardian?
<maco> its a content filter for parental control stuff
<maco> might be able to do it
<misticwarrior> is there a graphical interface that is more careful about energy economy ? For a laptop... or not ?
<barman__> ok tx
<david_> hrm... they don't seem to do anything, so i must have typed them (and their varients) wrong. :-(
<misticwarrior> is there a graphical interface that is more careful about energy economy ? For a laptop... or not ?
<david_> i found a suggestion to run "kmserver kdm" from the command line to see if there are any issues. I'm going to try that...
<david_> thanks. -oo-
<misticwarrior> help ?
<bazhang> !info powertop
<ubottu> powertop (source: powertop): Linux tool to find out what is using power on a laptop. In component main, is extra. Version 1.10-1 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 424 kB
<misticwarrior> I don't really wanna know what is using power on a laptop, I'm trying to choose btw gnome, xfce and kde which is the one that is better to economize energy... will powertop help me for this ?
<bazhang> xfce lxde openbox fluxbox will all be better for that misticwarrior
<bazhang> in roughly descending order
<misticwarrior> ho ok
<misticwarrior> I'll try xfce then .P
<bazhang> most to last
<misticwarrior> thank you !
<bazhang> err least
<astrobear> how can i execute a command without using sudo
<bazhang> astrobear, which command
<ActionParsnip1> astrobear: just dont type sudo, the command will be run as your username though
<astrobear> ActionParsnip1: that won't work
<astrobear> bazhang: chmod and chown
<bazhang> astrobear, you dont
<astrobear> i figure one day i won't have access to sudo
<ActionParsnip1> astrobear: well sudo exists for many great reasons relating to security
<astrobear> sure, sure
<bazhang> may as well log into irc as root if you are that careless about security
<astrobear> just wanting to know theoretically
<enzo> hi
<enzo> I have a problem, i've created again my dashboard, but it's at the top of my screen, how can i put it to the bottom ?
<enzo> I can only change its width and height, but not its position
<robin0800> enzo: sceen edge
<enzo> ahh after 10 min, i've found
<enzo> yes robin0800, i've found the way, move at the correct position
<enzo> thanks !
<Kimi> why kubuntu live cd is too slow than ubuntu live cd ?
<xt> because is further to london than with airplane
<Kimi> WHAT ??? :X
<Kimi> xt what you talking ??
<Kimi> xt why kubuntu live cd is too slow than ubuntu live cd ? ******this was my question not some london airplance
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: kde default config uses more ram
<Kimi> ActionParsnip1 ... thanks..
<ActionParsnip1> Kimi: if you want a light live environent go grab xubuntu, puppy linux, DSL, knoppix
<aza> xubuntu is nice
<ActionParsnip1> or fluxbuntu (not official but decent)
<Kimi> i have downloaded Xubuntu and have it in live cd
<Kimi>  i tried DSL . its not that good when compared to XUbuntu
<ActionParsnip1> well its slimmer
<Kimi> ok.. its just 50 mb while xubuntu is 600
<Kimi> thank,,i am closing this
<ActionParsnip1> exactly so its not gonna have all the bells and whistles in xubuntu
<t0104__> СтатьяСтатья
<ActionParsnip1> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shadeslayer> hi im back with a fresh mind to resume my earlier problem,my CD does not automount
<noren> hi all
<shadeslayer> !hi | noren
<ubottu> noren: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shadeslayer> uh anyone who can help me mount my CD??
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<ikonia> shadeslayer: you're STILL trying to mount this cdrom
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: you !!!!!!!
<shadeslayer> :|
<ActionParsnip1> ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: yes
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: i copied your fstab remember??
 * ActionParsnip1 thinks cd drive is faulty
 * shadeslayer thinks that ActionParsnip1 is faulty
<ActionParsnip1> ive drank and slept since then dude
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: havent we all
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip1: well i had to delete that line i copied and make my own line,now only nautilus can mount the CD,nothing else
<ikonia> so that not the CDROM drive
<ikonia> thats the tools you are using
<ActionParsnip1> shadeslayer: i'd go for a bios update then (maybe)
<ikonia> bios update ?????
<ActionParsnip1> its an option
<ActionParsnip1> should be up to date anyway
<ikonia> he's just got his software miss-configured
<shadeslayer> yeah it is
<ActionParsnip1> good
<ikonia> gnoem can see it, you can manually mount it - dolphin can't ----Hmmmm I see a patern
 * ActionParsnip1 watches and eats popcorn
<shadeslayer> ikonia: really??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what sofware can't see it ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: only dolphin and k3b
<shadeslayer> ill just try k3b again to make sure
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ok so there you go - it's just those software packages
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i also tried reinstalling them
<bazhang> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i remove my KDE ?? :O nooo
<bazhang> then reinstall it
<shadeslayer> well then i lose my settings
<bazhang> which are broken
<shadeslayer> point taken
<shadeslayer> ok so do i run that from GNOME or KDE??
<shadeslayer> or terminal??
<bazhang> tty
<shadeslayer> tty??
<shadeslayer> got it
 * shadeslayer writes the commands down
<bazhang> not the last one as you have ubuntu-desktop
<shadeslayer> bazhang: now in terminal reinstalling
<shadeslayer> wow irssi looks great without X
<shadeslayer> bazhang: btw i did not have kdelibs4c2 installed
<misticwarrior> help me... argh I'm about to burn everything. I just installed linux and my grub doesn't start... it lists my os, but when I press enter it doesn't work
<misticwarrior> I pressed "c" to enter a command
<misticwarrior> but I dunno how to tell him what to do
<shadeslayer> misticwarrior: #grub can help
<shadeslayer> *too
<shadeslayer> bazhang: oh and one more thing,do i do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install KDE??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, yes
<shadeslayer> bazhang: ok
<misticwarrior> shadeslayer nobody on grub
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub misticwarrior
<shadeslayer> misticwarrior: is GRUB loading??
<misticwarrior> yeah
<misticwarrior> but I think I missconfigured it
<shadeslayer> ill check my /boot
<Pur> obviously someone is awake, I need some network aide please fine ppl
<shadeslayer> misticwarrior: can you see /boot/grub/menu.lst??
<shadeslayer> as in read it??
<misticwarrior> in fact I've installed gentoo. And I wanted to use only one partition, since I've got a mac and it's pretty special I think. So I mounted /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo and /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot and so now I have my grub in / and in /boot...
<misticwarrior> shadeslayer: I cannot start linux in fact... I'm in the grub terminal "grub>"
<bazhang> misticwarrior, is kubuntu somewhere in there?
<misticwarrior> bazhang: er... no. But nobody could help me in #gentoo :(
<bazhang> misticwarrior, then you need to wait as this is not ##linux nor #gentoo
<misticwarrior> kubuntu is on the pc I'm now using to ask for your help
<bazhang> interesting but offtopic
<ActionParsnip1> misticwarrior: you could symlink the file, then you'd only have one
<shadeslayer> yeah....my thoughts exactly
 * shadeslayer looks at terminal 3 and closes it
<misticwarrior> ActionParsnip1: to have /boot on the same partition as / ?
<shadeslayer> ooh everything downloaded,asking me for display manager,brb
<ActionParsnip1> misticwarrior: oh sorry
<ActionParsnip1> misticwarrior: thats abolutely fine
<bazhang> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<misticwarrior> ActionParsnip1: my problem is that I've mounted /boot on / and now it's stupid because grub, by example, installed on / and not in /boot...
<ActionParsnip1> misticwarrior: with mounting, the OS sees folders ut th kernel handles mountings if a folder that is a mountpoint is accessed
<shadeslayer> bazhang: installed everything,reboot or just restart X??
<ActionParsnip1> misticwarrior: you mean you mounted your partition usually used for /boot on /
<bazhang> gentoo help in #gentoo please
<shadeslayer> ill be back then
<misticwarrior> ActionParsnip1: I think it's that... because I haven't a partition for /boot...
<ActionParsnip1> misticwarrior: i'd draw out what you have as well as where youo want them mounted then edit fstab appropriately
<bazhang> this is offtopic
<bazhang> I have asked nicely several times already
<bazhang> this is kubuntu support please go to #gentoo for support of gentoo
<misticwarrior> ok bazhang
<shadeslayer> gah........... nothing
<shadeslayer> i just lost quassel,my widgets,etc for nothing
<shadeslayer> bazhang: what next???
<shadeslayer> bazhang: what if i sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, that will no next to nothing
<shadeslayer> devilsadvocate_: well i removed kdelibs5
<shadeslayer> so what next??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, that is just a meta-package, will do nothing
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, that thould have taken kde out.
<devilsadvocate_> so what do you want to do next :)
<shadeslayer> well i still have my themes but not my widgets
<bazhang> shadeslayer, lets see your unexpurgated sources.list
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, umm.. if you removed kdelibs5 i doubt you have kde to start with :|
<buyaka> hey guys.. my new installation is freezing up on boot at bluetooth service
<shadeslayer> oh i think i didnt restart X
<etfb> kmix has stopped autoloading when I log in.  Any suggestions as to why?
<buyaka> i dont have any bluetooth devices..how can i disable bluetooth?
<shadeslayer> should i?
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, wait before you do
<shadeslayer> ok
<devilsadvocate_> you dont have kde right now, so thing it through
<devilsadvocate_> think*
<shadeslayer> i have KDE
<devilsadvocate_> do you have another de?
<shadeslayer> yes
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, not if you restart x
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> devilsadvocate_: i have GNOME and Xfce
<devilsadvocate_> oh, cool
<devilsadvocate_> then go ahead :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<buyaka> anyone know how to disable bluetooth?
 * Pur needs some advanced NIC setup help... if anyone is knowlegeable
<bazhang> pur just ask
<ActionParsnip1> Pur: ask your question. the room will reply if it can
<Pur> I've got three NICs one Im want to use for net, the other I want running to my PC... I am having sever issues in completeing this task
<shadeslayer> devilsadvocate_: nothing i still have a theme i installed
<bazhang> pur load balancing?
<shadeslayer> and KDE as well,well i installed KDE before when i removed kdelibs5
<bazhang> or internet connection sharing pur
<ActionParsnip1> Pur: use static Ip on the internal NICs and make sure they use different subnets
<ActionParsnip1> Pur: e.g NIC1 will get dhcp for web, NIC2 = 192.168.100.1 NIC3 = 192.168.200.1
<userone> hello
<Pur> ActionParsnip1 I have tried that in so many different ways...............
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, hmm
<ActionParsnip1> Pur: NIC2 & NIC3 will have subnet of 255.255.255.0 and NIC1 will get dhcp set gateway
<etfb> buyaka: What output do you get from the hciconfig command?  It should list your bluetooth devices, if there are any loaded.
<Pur> yea eth2 = > net NIC...
<shadeslayer> devilsadvocate_: i seriously think its hal
<ActionParsnip1> Pur: the NICs need to be in different networks like that so routing can take place as the networks are distinguishable
<bazhang> shadeslayer, for your cdrom not mounting?
<bazhang> shadeslayer, why would you think that?
<Pur> eth1 needs to go to my PC and eth 0 to my router... I have tried settign this up a million different ways in everyway imagineable I can come up with nothing
<shadeslayer> yep since i cant even hear it spinning
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, your drive might be screwed, or the disk may be bad ...
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, hm.
<shadeslayer> devilsadvocate_: opens fine in nautilus
<devilsadvocate_> shadeslayer, when you put in the cd drive do you see anything in dmesg
<ActionParsnip1> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bazhang> shadeslayer, but it works fine in gnome?
<shadeslayer> yep
<bazhang> then its misconfigured kde something or other
<etfb> How do I make a program start up on boot or login?
<devilsadvocate_> etfb, System Settings > Advanced > Autostart
<etfb> Equivalent of Windoze's Startup folder, or MS-DOS's autoexec.bat?
<shadeslayer> well we reinstalled KDE,whats left??
<etfb> devilsadvocate_: Doesn't exist in Hardy, afaik.
<bazhang> shadeslayer, you reinstalled all of that in two minutes?
<devilsadvocate_> etfb, oh.
<shadeslayer> bazhang: strange right??
<shadeslayer> and i have a 128kbps connection
<bazhang> shadeslayer, hard to believe actually
<devilsadvocate_> etfb, ~/.config/autostart (i think)
<devilsadvocate_> .desktop files go there, iirc
<userone> anyone knows about font antialiaasing settings? I'm trying to find the right settings that makes the fonts look good
<shadeslayer> bazhang: and GNOME took a hefty 1 hour
<devilsadvocate_> etfb, kde 3.5 or 4 ?
<etfb> devilsadvocate_: KDE 3.5.  I gave KDE4 two weeks of my life, and that was more than it deserved.
<shadeslayer> devilsadvocate_: one sec ill check
<bazhang> shadeslayer, you need to remove kubuntu, purge the apt cache and install fresh (ie purge after cleaning out apt archives)
<shadeslayer> you speak greek my friend
<devilsadvocate_> etfb, then the autostart config is there somewhere in the settings. i have absolutely no idea where exactly though
<devilsadvocate_> bazhang,  over 128kbps, he'll pull his hair out by the time its done :P
<shadeslayer> devilsadvocate_: heh,tell me about it
<shadeslayer> bazhang: you mean there might be already downloaded files??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, yes.
<bazhang> shadeslayer, so a full clean of apt cache then purge and reinstall
<shadeslayer> bazhang: can you give me some commands to do that??
<etfb> devilsadvocate_: Doesn't look like it's there.  Unless it's hidden somewhere REALLY stupid...
<userone> is it posible to make nvidia x server settings auto restore each time?
<jochen__> hello everybody
<etfb> Dammit... I wish I knew why kmix has stopped loading up when I boot or log in to Kubuntu.  It used to work, now I have to start it explicitly.
<ActionParsnip1> etfb: add a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<jochen__> I just installed kubuntu (had ubuntu before) but have some question to adept... the first one is: how can I prevent the gui tool from close the output screen when it has finished updating the sources? because I see some errors there
<shadeslayer> bazhang: is this the command : apt-get autoclean
<etfb> ActionParsnip1: Excellent! Thanks.
<shadeslayer> ok i ran the command anyways :) now to remove kdelibs5 and kdelibs4c2
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<jochen__> ok anyway... my 2. question is: why does apt-get update does at "Translation-en_US" at some lines of source.list?
<etfb> Here's another puzzle: why would the volume control on my laptop stop working?  It used to work, then something changed and it stopped.  I've mapped some keys to substitute for it, but it's annoying.  What sort of thing causes that?
<jochen__> could nobody help me with my question?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: the install finished too quickly again
<shadeslayer> not even a second was taken
<userone> dont know the answer jochen__ but it does the same on me too
<etfb> jochen__: I don't understand the question.  There are a couple of grammatical errors that make it very obscure.  Can you rephrase?
<jochen__> etfb: I use "apt-get update" and see that some lines end with "Translation-en_US"
<shadeslayer> bazhang: any idea??
<jochen__> etfb: but I don't know why this is added. because it is not mentioned in the file "source.list"
<shadeslayer> :( looks like bazhang left
<userone> can anyone recommend a program for managing a portable player
<etfb> jochen__: I would guess that these are separate files containing locale strings.  To explain: some programs separate their text strings into a file, and you can choose a translation.  So the US English version might contain "File", "Open", "New" and so on, and the French would contain "Fiche", "Ouvrir", "Nouvelle" and so on (excuse my high-school French).
<etfb> jochen__: You're seeing the separate translation files for each of the programs you're updating.
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg,ill use GNOME for now
<jochen__> etfb: sorry, I don't get that. WHO does at this tell apt-get to add "Translation-en-US" to some lines?
<etfb> When you use apt-get update, it goes to the repositories to get the newest versions of your programs, right?  Well, sometimes the only change is to the translations, so that's what it gets.
<etfb> jochen__: Wait - I just ran apt-get update and it did something similar for me, but with a prefix of "Ign" = "Ignore".  Does yours have that?
<etfb> jochen__: (Mine says Translation-en_AU, for Australian English, but that's because I'm in Australia and I told my regional settings that.)
<jochen__> etfb: ok, but where does it come from???? I don't want this to be added. because it causes errors... to already existing lines but more important to a line I added manualy (virtualbox) ..it starts the line with Ign...
<etfb> jochen__: Not sure, but if it says "Ign" it means it's being ignored.  Maybe it's part of how update works.  You'd have to look at the man pages I guess.
<jochen__> etfb:  the manpage of apt-cache does say nothing about this
 * etfb is reading "man apt-get" with a growing sense of wonder at just how powerful it all is...
<etfb> jochen__: I don't know then.  Why is it a problem?
<jochen__> etfb:  it is a problem because it does NOT accept the repository from virtualbox, and so I can't use this to install the current version of virtualbox
<jochen__> etfb:  and this problem did not appear when using ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<etfb> jochen__: No idea, sorry.  I usually give up before this point and install stuff from sources using make and ./configure.  Hurts less than fiddling with repositories...
<rmrfslash> Hey. I tried to configure an OpenGL screensaver and for whatever reason my whole machine crashed, so I had to force reboot. Now, whenever I login it starts up my System Preferences and some preview window for a screensaver.
<rmrfslash> How can I prevent these from starting up?
<rmrfslash> are these startup items saved somewhere (and were never deleted properly)?
<jochen__> etfb: thanks anyway. do it from source is one way, I could also download a packege from the website itself... but more than this I want to understand whats going on under the hood of adept/kubuntu
<narsil> http://www.radio21.ro/site/Radio21Live.m3u
<jochen__> etfb: Just in the moment I was able to fix the problem. and it was as I that: "Translation..." does lead to "ignoring some lines of the source.list. and that happens because of somebody (don't yet know who) adds it. but it is possible to tell apt that it should not search for any translation by adding a file apt.conf with content "APT::Acquire::Translation "none"; "
<jochen__> oh just left...
<shadeslayer> bazhang: are you there??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, yes
<shadeslayer> ok how do i purge apt??
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i was reading this http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<shadeslayer> bazhang: gone off to sleep??
<bazhang> shadeslayer, no I'm here
<shadeslayer> i was wondring what the command was?
<bazhang> to do what?
<shadeslayer> purge apt?
<bazhang> have you read the manual for apt-get?
<ikonia> purge apt of what ?
<bazhang> cache
<ikonia> oh, what's the problem with the cache ?
<ikonia> how does that have anything to do with the cdrom ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: im reinstalling KDE
<bazhang> he is going to completely reinstall kde
<shadeslayer> ive already removed it ;)
<ikonia> so again - why do you need to purge the cache ?
<XPS_M1330> what's the deal with knetwork manager? is it a pre-alpha thing?
<shadeslayer> ah the packages are still there,the KDE ones
<bazhang> XPS_M1330, for jaunty?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: so ?
<shadeslayer> so it reinstalls in 1 sec and bazhang told me to purge
<XPS_M1330> suddenly it started to say my network connections (both lan and wan) are "unmanaged" there's nothing I could do
<ikonia> shadeslayer: what's the problem using the cached packages ?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that XPS_M1330
<XPS_M1330> bazhang:  Intrepid, KDE 4.2
<XPS_M1330> I had to logoff and start a gnome session
<bazhang> XPS_M1330, 4.2.1?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: no idea ask bazhang
<XPS_M1330> yesterday it kept disconnecing me from the wifi network, I had to reboot everytime and it reconnected fine. Restarting X didn't work
<XPS_M1330> bazhang:  I don't think so. Where can I check that?
<bazhang> XPS_M1330, 4.2 from backports?
<XPS_M1330> bazhang: yes.
<bazhang> XPS_M1330, that is odd, have you tried configuring manually (ie cli)?
<XPS_M1330> ie cli? no, I don't know how to configure manually yet.
<bazhang> does ifconfig show three entries?
<shadeslayer> ill just check if kde works
<XPS_M1330> no!
<XPS_M1330> it only show po
<XPS_M1330> well, when I was under KDE
<XPS_M1330> now it shows 4
<XPS_M1330> what's #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> wmaster0?
<bazhang> thought you were using the non-released version as you mention pre-alpha
<bazhang> that is the channel for that
<XPS_M1330> no, I said that because I've been having so many problems with knetworkmanager that I'm wondering how come there it's not stable and functionnal
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> had heard about folks using the gnome version as knetwork-manager has some 'issues'
<XPS_M1330> maybe I can rune gnome network manager in kde?
<bazhang> I try to avoid them all and use the command line
<bazhang> not difficult at all really.
<XPS_M1330> I might just do that once I've learned how it works
<bazhang> let me get you a link
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 XPS_M1330
<rmrfslash> I made a swap partition during my kubuntu installation, do I need to enable it or is it going to be identified and used automatically?
<shadeslayer> bazhang: now i have no borders+no CD
<rmrfslash> I did choose it to be a "swap" partition
<XPS_M1330> thanks
<bazhang> rmrfslash, it is scarcely likely to be used
<shadeslayer> terminal is going all weird with parts of it missing
<shadeslayer> wahhh
<bazhang> shadeslayer, sounds serious
<shadeslayer> very
<rmrfslash> scarcely?
<bazhang> =not very
<shadeslayer> my terminal is being eaten gets a whole new meaning
<rmrfslash> Also my swap partition, which I made first has a star in the "boot" column of fdisk -l
<shadeslayer> ill post a screenshot to show what i mean
<rmrfslash> What is this? Did kubuntu install /boot to this partition?
<dr_willis> rmrfslash:  the bootable flag is set.. which is odd. but proberly wont affect anything.
<rmrfslash> ok
<shadeslayer> now the thing which comes up on pressing Alt+F2 wont come
<shadeslayer> ill brb
<rmrfslash> I finally got everything configured on my new laptop (XPS 16), however, the only problem is resuming from a suspend to ram or disk with the ATI driver enabled. Basically, the machine is hung. Other than this, it seems like everything with a few configurations here and there works fairly well. Does anyone have any clues as to why resume might be a problem and to whom I should file the bug report?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<XPS_M1330> bazhang:  the link you gave me, just explains setting up wifi connections. since even my interface eth0 is absent, will that guide help my current problem?
<bazhang> XPS_M1330, does lspci show them
<XPS_M1330> it show ethernet controller and network controller
<XPS_M1330> but I'd have to login with KDE see if it shows then.
<rmrfslash> I was told to create a bigger swap partition for suspend to disk, which I did and this did not help the situation. To be honest I'm not sure what's going on here and mildly upset about it considering that everything else works so well.
<rmrfslash> dr_willis or bazhang: do you think I should just report this as a bug?
<rmrfslash> I mean, obviously it's a bug... but I don't know if I just have something misconfigured (like alsa_base stuff)
<rmrfslash> Could be an acpi config issue I guess
<shadeslayer> i lost GNOME as well :(
<rmrfslash> isn't that a good thing?
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> rmrfslash: i have no DE now
<shadeslayer> bazhang: i think apt finally is downloading the files
<rmrfslash> Not sure what DE is
<rmrfslash> desktop effects?
<shadeslayer> ! DE | rmrfslash
<ubottu> rmrfslash: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> well its what you use
<shadeslayer> !desktop > rmrfslash
<ubottu> rmrfslash, please see my private message
 * XPS_M1330 kisses ubottu
<rmrfslash> gotcha
<BluesKaj> !Desktop Effects
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Desktop Effects
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> !info Desktop Effects
<ubottu> Effects is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<shadeslayer> oh GNOME is up again
<fyl0n> where to go for Jaunty support?
<n1c0> Hi Guys. Can you suggest me the better way to upgrade kde version to 4.2 please?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<fyl0n> bazhang: thanx
<bazhang> n1c0, enable backports
<anang> haiiii
<anang> anybody there
<bazhang> anang, yes
<anang> im first using this irc client..
<anang> i dont see DALnet
<n1c0> bazhang: i've just do it but in many guides i read i must uninstall some package first to upgrade (sorry for my bad english) I'll would like receive a suggest on this from anyone of you
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bazhang> n1c0, I believe that was for the ppa?
<reagleBRKLN> hi everyone, on fresh intrepid install, I can't install texlive-base-bin, would someone be willing to confirm? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-bin/+bug/345705
<rand_acs> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ActionParsnip> reagleBRKLN: does the deb gte downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> *get
<rand_acs> !print
<reagleBRKLN> ActionParsnip: yes, postinst problems
<ActionParsnip> reagleBRKLN: aaaah i see
<ActionParsnip> reagleBRKLN: is there a new version on the developers site?
<reagleBRKLN> requires its own perl/ctan based install, trying it now so i can continue to work
<reagleBRKLN> but i'd atleast like to get a confirm
<reagleBRKLN> i think it's a problem on jaunty too
<reagleBRKLN> apt-get install texlive-base-bin; then when it stalls ^c; and dpkg -P texlive-base-bin
<buyaka> ive got a weird rendering but with firefox near the tabs.  Web pages look fine but the interface is a little buggy right below the tab buttons.  Is this common?
<ActionParsnip> reagleBRKLN: you could try sudo dpkg --foce-all -i /var/cache/apt/<whatever>
<reagleBRKLN> ActionParsnip: don't think it would be useful, tex can't build/check itself
<reagleBRKLN> and it is intalling, but just infinitely recursing/stalling
<n1c0> bazhang: yes, i've enabled this repo:
<n1c0> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<n1c0> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<bazhang> n1c0, okay then you need to follow the instructions from that page, since that time enabling backports would do it
<n1c0> bazhang: ok but which are the right packages i must remove?
<bazhang> n1c0, check the ppa page for instructions
<n1c0> the ppa page? Why? They have a page too?
<Zengol> !cps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cps
<Zengol> : /
<Zengol> !.cps
<Zengol> Bleh, guess i'll never know what that is...
<BluesKaj> !cps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cps
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !info cps
<ubottu> Package cps does not exist in intrepid
<emine> salut
<n1c0> Guys how i can to mount my ntfs partition forever on boot?
<emine> hi
<semri> hello
<ikonia> n1c0: put it in your /etc/fstab
<Zengol> How do i change directory in terminal?
<Zengol> Having a bit of trouble pulling it off for some reason...
<michaeldadmum> test in quassel
<michaeldadmum> michaeldadmum: test
<dr_willis> Zengol:   try cd /media
<suad> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zengol> I found out what i was doing wrong.
<Zengol> Had to be specific with the lettering for the directory.
<Zengol> Was pointless to do so though.
<n1c0> ikonia: what i do write in /etc/fstab?
<Zengol> I used Kwin video to make a recrd of my desktop, but all i have is a black screen ad a mouse cursor swirling around, haha.
<ActionParsnip> Zengol: running compiz by any chance?
<Zengol> Umm, nope.
<Zengol> Well.
<Zengol> I guess it could be compiz.
<Zengol> Desktop effect's that came with 8.10
<Zengol> Had to look up a command line to change the file format to allow me to change it yet to ANOTHER format, then i was able to play it back with dragon player.
<michaeldadmum> Hi all, I recently have a problem with KWin. After I install the fglrx Xorg driver, I tried to enable desktop effects in KWin and the system was not responding (it started). However, when I tried to use compiz as the WM, the desktop runs smoothly.
<alberto> hola!
<michaeldadmum> Hi all, I recently have a problem with KWin. After I install the fglrx Xorg driver, I tried to enable desktop effects in KWin and the system was not responding (it started). However, when I tried to use compiz as the WM, the desktop runs smoothly.
<Guest94292> alguien que hable en español?
<michaeldadmum> English please.
<ghostcube> michaeldadmum: learn the language triggers to help non english guys and dont bark anything out
<chris-rc1> hi
<ghostcube> hi
<chris-rc1> why do i get different values in kdf and df -h ??
<dr_willis> chris-rc1:  and how different is different? :)
<chris-rc1> dr_willis: pretty different. the values for free are the same, but not for used (as well as the percentage values for used)
<dr_willis>  -h is human readable.. other then that.. im not even sure  about kdf, never used it
<dr_willis> !info kdf
<ubottu> kdf (source: kdeutils): disk information utility for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.4-0ubuntu1~intrepid2 (intrepid), package size 312 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<kanon-mat> watch swap with vmstat ksysguard or htop
<kanon-mat> oh, this channel :)
<josh-l> hey all, how would i go about upgrading intrepid to jaunty? fully?
<bazhang> josh-l, wait until it is released then via update manager
<bazhang> it is only alpha6 now, discussion in #ubuntu+1 josh-l
<dr_willis> I normally wait a week or 4 till after its released :)
<BluesKaj> well, the new FFMPEG 0.5 seems to work well on my media server , it's doing it's job of on the fly conversion to our TiVo . I'm happy for now , til the next kernel upgrade screws something up :)
<bazhang> handbrake here
<vmt1>  !nagios
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios
<cjae> can anyone here, using k3b, burn a dvd or cd and then verify it? especially when using kde 4.x? The reason I ask is that I think that I cannot verify because of the automounter
<Rob71> join #kubuntu-it
<cjae> didn't even know about the channel
<cjae> thanks
<LjL> cii_: i think he merely mis-typed a /join command - that's the channel for italian users
<LjL> err, cjae i meant
<LjL> as to your question, i don't really know
<cjae> ok thanks
<OsugiSakae> anyone know how/where to get the plugins for krename?
<kanon-mat> i have 6 plugins that came with the krename package
<OsugiSakae> i installed some packages, including mp3info and koffice and now i have 8 functions listed
<OsugiSakae> but the picture one one has like 4 or 5 options. time and date are not there.
<OsugiSakae> krename in gentoo had them, so i know they exist.
<shadeslayer> sorry for that,my irssi seemed to act of its own accord
<OsugiSakae> question is, i guess, which packages provide those?
<kanon-mat> maybe they are not provided :(
<OsugiSakae> i hope that is not the case - i use them to rename all my pictures. thanks for your help.
<OsugiSakae> i will check the krename channel, if there is one.
<cajun> I've been having issues lately with the z key on my keyboard.  I have a Dell Precision M20 Laptop. xdev gives me the following output when I press the key. http://paste.ubuntu.com/134295/  If I use shift, I sometimes get an upper case one.  Caps Lock doesn't always yeild either, although I have had luck using caps lock then shift to produce a z. All other keys on my keyboard seem to work correctly.  I have used the proper settings for my keyboard.  does anyo
<cajun> anyone?
<vovyanych> есть кто живой?
<LjL> !ru | vovyanych
<ubottu> vovyanych: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<michael__> lol
<OsugiSakae> cajun: sorry, no ideas.
<EagleBLACK> HOla
<tao> :o)
<tao> tady toho nakecáte
<noaXess> mirko__: hoo
<noaXess> !flashplayer | mirko__
<ubottu> mirko__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noaXess> you need to know ubottu. is just a bot
<noaXess> mirko__: i mean you ;)
<mirko__> oh - ok,
<mirko__> thank's
<noaXess> nop
<mirko__> I've never bee here
<tom> on kubuntu 9.04 > alpha 6 "log out" doesn't work for me, is this a known issue?
<altrortla> how can i know if php and apache is correcty configurated?
<tao> tom: use comand exit
<Slartibartfast> tom: although i think this is a question for ubuntu+1, i would like to ask you if you use the 180.35 nvidia driver? ...
<tom> no, I mean "log out" of the running kde session -> returning to kdm
<noaXess> mirko__: !flashplayer
<noaXess> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tomsdale> what's the linux command which lists all UUIDs of my system. I think it had 4 characters
<tomsdale> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<noaXess> mirko__: see above and read :)
<tom> @Slartibartfast: no, I have a intel gfx card and use the intel gfx driver (composite or not doesn't matter)
<tomsdale> I just remembered the genius bot :-)
<Slartibartfast> tom: i asked because i had also trouble logging out and shutting down fro a running kde session in jaunty ...... but that disappeeared when i changed to an older driver
<tom> what do you mean with "a question for ubuntu+1"?
<Slartibartfast> tom: But as i said, this is more a topic for #ubuntu+1 ...
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<shadeslayer> hi i reset everything to default
<shadeslayer> but my CD rom still does not mount
<mirko__> !flashplayer i
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashplayer i
<tom> has someone else with a intel graphic card problems with logging out ?
<mirko__> !flashplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mirko__> !adobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe
<shadeslayer> !pmthebot | mirko__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmthebot
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tao> Tom:  system / KUser /
<tom> system / KUser ? do you think it's a permission problem?
<Slartibartfast> tom: you still asking about jaunty here ? ....
<tom> yes, about jaunty. is this the wrong place?
<LjL> yes
<Slartibartfast> yes
<LjL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tom> exit
<Slartibartfast> tom ... type /join #ubuntu+1
<tom> thanks
<shadeslayer> !cdparanoia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdparanoia
<tao> ! kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tao> ! exit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exit
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> LjL: please dont consider this as trolling but i cant contain my excitement
<shadeslayer> my CD mounts!!!!!
<tyler_d> I'm missing the desktops from the taskbar on the bottom?
<tyler_d> sorry, kpanel
<bazhang> tyler_d, the pager?
<shadeslayer> tyler_d: the bar at the bottom??
<tyler_d> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> rt click>add panel
<tyler_d> shadeslayer: no no, I have the panel.. missing the little button to allow you to change from screen 1 to 2(depending on how many is configured)
<shadeslayer> thats the pager
<shadeslayer> tyler_d: rt click the panel>add widgets>pager
<bazhang> add widget choose pager (right click on panel)
<tyler_d> shadeslayer: ok, found it.. thank-you
<tyler_d> just didn't know the name
<tyler_d> ty bazhang
<shadeslayer> bazhang: thanks to you i now have a perfectly fine system
<shadeslayer> bye and thanks
<slerder> Hey guys anyone know the command (that uses grep i believe) to list all incoming and outgoing connections with their ports and preferably processes? thanks
<OsugiSakae> slerder: netstat?
<slerder> osugisakae, nope, thats not the one im looking for but thanks :)
<OsugiSakae> than sorry, not sure.
<jamesj> please how i can change the keyboard configuration___
<Slartibartfast> slerder: sudo netstat -tuanp gives all open connections with their processes
<Slartibartfast> use sudo because not all processes will be shown when running as normal user
<jamesjedimaster> jamesj: Kmenu -> System -> System settings -> Keyboard layout, then select from avaliable layouts and move them to active layouts
<josh-l> hey folks, got a problem here with jaunty, i can only connect to my router if I turn off wep.... help?
<jamesjedimaster> jamesj: then you'll see in the taskbar the icon for keyboard layout
<jamesjedimaster> or setxkbmap for command line on Konsole
<Slartibartfast> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<josh-l> whats the intrepid network manager called?
<josh-l> hello
<OsugiSakae> josh-l: you mean the system tray applet?
<maco> knetworkmanager?
<Slartibartfast> network-manager-kde ?
<jamesjedimaster> it is knetworkmanager
<delicowa> hi peeps
<delicowa> when really is the jaunty release party
<Slartibartfast> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Slartibartfast> April 23rd ... Final Release
<beardbar> ahh finally sound, got my xonor dx sound card in today. so lovely
<Kovert> a
<Kovert> as of the last fex days my screen saver can not be kontrolled by the "system setting" it forces me to use a password. any fix?
<Kovert> fex= few
<maw_> I experienced a power outage and my KDE stopped loading. I found corrupted files in /tmp. I made a new /tmp and set appropiate permissions. However, when I login now I don't see any icons, task bars and I can't right click with my mouse. However, there is a single shell window that opens and I can execute commands in the shell.
<Kovert> ren xorg.config?
<maw_> are you suggesting I change my xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<Kovert> yes
<Kovert> rename it
<maw_> why would I do that?
<maw_> I tried a "safe xorg.conf"
<Kovert> so it rebulds
<maw_> rebuilt it using dpkg-configure
<maw_> but that is only a static file for configuration and was working fine for months before power outage
<aza> #gentoo
<Kovert> as of the last few days my screen saver can not be kontrolled by the "system setting" it forces me to use a password. any fix?
<makdaknife> Kovert: hmmm I've been having a similar issue... not sure what causes it... but check Advanced -> PowerManagement in system settings as well
<makdaknife> not sure if that will help
<Kovert> will try that thanks
<yogich> Jaunty Alpha 5's bluetooth worked great.
<yogich> Alpha6 bluetooth is bushted.
<noren> !jaunty | yogich
<ubottu> yogich: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<yogich> Wilco.  thanks.
<michael> test
<GR> Howdy All!! am looking for info please! I just installed Kubuntu for the first time ever and it looked like all is working until all I get is a command line saying ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  any ideas how I get to the desktop? (is on diff laptop beside me)
<akim> hi
<GR> Howdy All!! am looking for info please! I just installed Kubuntu for the first time ever and it looked like all is working until all I get is a command line saying ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  any ideas how I get to the desktop? (is on diff laptop beside me)
<GR> anyone??
<GR> :( Please?
<cerecitas> hmmmm
<cerecitas> do you know what you were doing? that looks like a tty...
<andyroid> GR, "startx"
<gnumm> i just installed kubuntu 8.04
<andyroid> in case it isn't
<gnumm> how can i make sure to get 8.04.2?
<gnumm> the cd was 8.04(.0)
<cerecitas> now i am having a minor issue with my wireless... the signal is really weak and i am like 2m away from the router.. i think the signal intensity is 50 per cent or less
<cerecitas> normally when i sit here i have 100 per cent
<GR> now it says fatal server error: AddScreen/ScreenInit failed for driver 0
<cerecitas> hmm GR it looks like a X is having problems... i am no good with it but which graphic card you have?
<andyroid> GR, to switch between your terminals, press ctrl+alt+f[x] where x is the terminal you want to switch to
<andyroid> x is normally in tty 7
<andyroid> so try ctrl+alt+f7
<GR> ctl+alt+F7'ed now is blank screed with curser flashing....
<andyroid> Xorg -configure
<noukist_> hey
<kou> hello
<kou> anyone knows any greek channel ?? :)
<noukist_> hey are u from greece ? :)
<kou> yes
<noukist_> xaxa
<noukist_> :P
<noukist_> stathis
<bazhang> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<kou> xristos
<kou> xarhka
<kou> im going to that room
<noukist_> ok
<noukist_> ;)
<kou> sorry for the greek in here
<kou> hey all
<kou> i was wondering if anyone could point me to the right direction , im trying to get 2 monitors to work on an ATi HD3870.
<kou> the forums are quite helpfull
<kou> but i messed up once and had to reinstall.
<noren> !ati | kou
<ubottu> kou: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kou> thnx mate
<kou> or girl
<kou> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kou> aha
<kou> im already on that page accualy
<kou> the thing is i have read that xinerama and merged fb doesnt work with binary drivers..
<noren> kou then what is the error or problem
<kou> the thing is that im a rookie
<kou> and i messed up with the xorg.conf file
<kou> once and had to reinstall
<kou> is there any program that would do it for me ?
<noren> if u default again u can get the default xorg setting from the booting up in the recovery option frm grub
<fosco__> do what
<noren> *fault again
<bsm> hi, anybody noticed a better runtime on notebooks with kernel 2.8.28 from jaunty?
 * arriesp bye gente
<sidd> bye arriesp
<noren> fosco__: i thinnk he is trying to get two monitor setup with ati
<kou> how do i backup and recover the xorg.conf file
<antonio_> xyx
<kou> cause i ll prob wont get it right first try..
<juergen> alt+F2 then kdesu nautilus then copy
<juergen> kou^^^^
<kou> kdesu nautilus ?
<kou> ahhh
<kou> got it
<kou> its an app ?
<juergen> then you copy as root
<haskr> hi
<haskr> sdfdsdfs
<kou> and if i copy as root i ll be able to load it ?
<kou> before the ubuntu loads?
<kou> do i hit a hotkey?
<kou> juergen?
<juergen> yes you can save it
<juergen> after copy back do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<juergen> after copy back do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<juergen> for gnome
<juergen> in console
<kou> ok i ll try this
<kou> thnx a lot
<kou> bu if i try this command and then the system fails to function
<kou> the display accualy
<kou> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<kou> how do i get my systen to recover it ?
<basti_> hi there! can someone give me the header (in hex) and the offset (dec) of the kmail mbox files?
<juergen> kou http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=258186 or search there fore xorg.conf recover :)
<juergen> there you can find all you need
<kou> thnx sooo much again
<oskar_> Looking at dns-records, anyone know how to configure it to answer to http-requests on the domain name? Like http://domain.tld instead of WWW.domain.tld
<nookie^> oskar_: in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled i guess
<nookie^> look for your domain there
<nookie^> add there domail.com
<nookie^> in the file u edit
<josh-l> hey folk
<josh-l> anyone use bespin ? is there anyway to remove the blurred out buttons? I hate that
<josh-l> oh btw there is lots of interest in the mockups I found to make a new kde theme: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=101283&forumpage=0
<franck> salut
<shadeslayer> what was the name of the package for the extra function keys?
<frederic_> hello. I've installed kubuntu next to my windows Xp installation. Since then i can't start windows any more. I always get a blue screen when i try to start windows. Can somebody help me?
<maw_> I experienced a power outage and my KDE stopped loading. I found corrupted files in /tmp. I made a new /tmp and set appropiate permissions. However, when I login now I don't see any icons, task bars and I can't right click with my mouse. However, there is a single shell window that opens and I can execute commands in the shell.
<shadeslayer> maw_: you want to reset KDE?
<maw_> sure ...
<maw_> the display manager is broken
<maw_> just don't know where
<nookie^> frederic_: if u have xp disc
<shadeslayer> ok i can help reset KDE to defaults
<nookie^> look on google for windows command
<nookie^> chkdsk
<nookie^> it saved me tons of timses
<nookie^> times
<shadeslayer> maw_: rm -R ~/.kde
<shadeslayer> in terminal
<noukist> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<frederic_> nookie^: run chkdsk and then? Should it work after that step?
<maw_> shadeslayer: I renamed my .kde to .kde old and rebooted
<maw_> err .kdeOLD
<maw_> but issue is still there
<maw_> could there be other user specific files cached somewhere?
<shadeslayer> maw_: try deleting the folder as a whole
<shadeslayer> maw_: worked for me 2 hours earlier
<maw_> I already replaced it with an empty folder >.<
<maw_> same thing?
<maw_> I mean... rename .kde to .kdeOLD ... reboot
<shadeslayer> maw_: uh my CD's didnt mount,something was borked
<maw_> new .kde appears
<palaiokwstas> kde 4.2.1 when?
<noukist> hey all i runned a programm in windows it's called lavalys and says that my web cam model is creative webcam instant #4
<shadeslayer> maw_: and you still get a shell?
<frederic_> nookie^: run chkdsk and then? Should it work after that step?
<noukist> do u have eany idea where i can find modules to install it ?
<maw_> shadeslayer: KDE is loading but I see no icons or taskbar... just a GUI shell which I can interact with
<noukist> apparently not ... .thanks anyway ;)
<shadeslayer> no idea then,sorry
<maw_> hehe
<nookie^> frederic_: i think its chkdsk -r c:
<nookie^> something like that
<nookie^> it was a quite a while a go
<nookie^> it repairs your windows installation without loosing any files
<frederic_> nookie^: i looked it up on google and it should be schkdsk -f
<frederic_> chkdsk -f
<nookie^> hmm
<nookie^> let me se
<shadeslayer> maw_: if everything fails reinstall KDE,last option ;)
<nookie^> yeah it was
<maw_> ugh ya... everything is working... even kde is 90% working. I think there is cached file somewhere
<frederic_> nookie^: ok i'll try.. and then come back. so please be so kind to wait until then
<shadeslayer> anyone know what the the package for special keys is called?
<shadeslayer> *multimedia keys
<Winston_> çäðàñòå
 * noukist afk
<frederic_> nookie^: re
<frederic_> nookie^: didn't work. Windows couldn't find any drive to repair
<frederic_> hello. Since i've installed Kubuntu next to windows XP i can't start windows any more. I get a bluescreen. can somebody help me?
<axel> Hello! I'm looking for an app which can create secure WPA-Keys (Hex).
<xjjk> axel: for cracking?
<frederic_> axel: if you use WPA without PSK every key is secure
<frederic_> hello. Since i've installed Kubuntu next to windows XP i can't start windows any more. I get a bluescreen. can somebody help me?
<axel> xjjk: for not beeing cracked.
<josh-l> what repo is amarok2 kde4 in?
<axel> frederic_: PSK?
<xjjk> axel: why does it need to be hex?
<xjjk> make something longer, I suppose... but the point of encryption is that no plaintext is easier to decrypt than another
<frederic_> axel: pre-shared key
<axel> xjjk: I have to enter it in a web radio without keyboard.
<xjjk> axel: a psycological tactic is to use a key that doesn't look like a normal key
<xjjk> most people use phone numbers, names, etc
<xjjk> dd if=/dev/random | md5sum -
<xjjk> will get you a random string that doesn't obviously look like a key/password
<axel> frederic_: The device I want to connect to the network supports only PSKs.
<frederic_> axel: ok... then the bist is a hexidecimal ke with special chars
<josh-l> is there a static firefox package?
<frederic_> josh-l: what do you want to do with the package?
<axel> frederic_: and how to generate such a key? I'n not very creative in thinking about such keys.
<josh-l> frederic_: i dont want to have to install all of gnome libs just to use firefox
<axel> frederic_: what do you mean with special characters ? a-f?
<frederic_> axel: !"§$%&&&/(()=?
<billybigrigger_> dumb question, but i come from gnome, just trying out the latest kde in jaunty, i downloaded a new theme in .tar.gz how do i install it? in desktop prefs i cant seem to drop the file into the window like in gnome, and when i click on install theme all i see is how to install themes from kde-look
<p-f> just installed kubuntu and mounted my encrypted fat partition using truecrypt. Files with umlauts and other special characters are showing up with ? instead. I'm having a similar problem in opera, except it shows square boxes instead. What's up with that?
<frederic_> josh-l: sudo apt-get install firefox. all packages you install with, are dependecies you need
<axel> frederic_: ??? I thoght in a Hex-key only 0-9 and a-f was allowed.
<xjjk> axel: are you talking about WPA or WEP?
<frederic_> frederic_: that's right, but a WPA-key can use any character you want
<p-f> frederic_: "you need" = "apt thinks you need". It wants to pull in synaptic, half of gnome and a bunch of other silly packages
<frederic_> xjjk: about WPA-PSK
<frederic_> p-f: otherwise you can download it via the mozilla site
<axel> xjjk: WPA.
<josh-l> frederic_: I know that, that wasnt even close to an answer to my question
<billybigrigger_> how do i tell if compiz or emerald is enabled?
<billybigrigger_> do they come enabled on a default install? i installed from gnome terminal, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jamesjedimaster> there isn't a firefox package as in 8.04, without all those gnome libs
<josh-l> billybigrigger_: no i think intrepid has kde effects enabled by default though
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: this is on ubuntu jaunty, so i imagine im using jaunty kde repos no?
<josh-l> billybigrigger_: yes you are, are you interested in desktop effects in general or just compiz?
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: is there anything better than compiz? :P
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: compiz is fine, but im open to anything new, if theres something better than compiz out there
<josh-l> billybigrigger_:  well personally i dont mess with compiz on KDE 4 since KDE has its own effects that are very nice
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: k, well how do i change window decorations then?
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: or install a theme? like its not like gnome where i can drag and drop the .tar.gz into the apearance window
<josh-l> to enable them billybigrigger_ just go to kmenu, select System Settings> Desktop> then  check enable desktop effects
<billybigrigger_> maybe i just gotta play with it more and figure it out
<josh-l> then to change themes, go to System Settings> Appearance and youll find where to change other themes
<billybigrigger_> k, desktop effects where already enabled
<p-f> another problem: when using my volume buttons, the volume osd gets displayed but doesn't actually change. Mute works.
<josh-l> cool then you should see fading windows and stuff
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: if thats what you call it lol
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: compiz on gnome looks alot better than kde's effects, no offense
<josh-l> i disagree, but each to his own
<p-f> and the sound is terrible, it's almost as though I was playing in mono
<billybigrigger_> hmm...maybe i dont have window fading enabled, unless its enabled when effects is enabled
<billybigrigger_> nvm, fade is enabled
<frederic_> hello. Since i've installed Kubuntu next to windows XP i can't start windows any more. I get a bluescreen. can somebody help me?
<p-f> and my wifi led is flashing for no reason
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: ok in appearance > windows theres no install theme button, i can see one for icons, splash screen, and emoticons, nothing for windows or styles though
<xjjk> frederic_: does the blue screen say anything?
<billybigrigger_> josh-l: and theres a few from kde-look i downloaded, but i cant drag and drop them into the appropriate window in appearance
<frederic_> xjjk: STOP 0x000000ED UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME
<xjjk> frederic_: hrm... that's an odd error...
<xjjk> did you install Kubuntu on the same disk or another disk?
<frederic_> xjjk: same disk.. other partition and i didn't split the existing windos partition
<xjjk> frederic_: have you tried using the Windows recovery console?
<frederic_> xjjk: yes, and it can't find any windows drive
<xjjk> are you able to mount the partition under Linux?
<xjjk> are all the files intact?
<frederic_> xjjk: yes
<frederic_> xjjk: yes i can mount the windows drive.. how to check if all files are intact?
<xjjk> frederic_: if it mounts and your files appear to be there
<xjjk> frederic_: if you've not done so already, I'd backup immediately
<xjjk> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555302
<xjjk> there's a mention of the FS being damaged, which may be the cause here
<frederic_> xjjk: ok i'll back up and follow the windows instructions
<billybigrigger_> k, how do i remove all of kubuntu-desktop? apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop is only going to free like 50kb
<Tids> in 9.04 is there 'apturl' support in konqueror?
<login_> loginlinux
<pincopallino> salve
 * romullo is away: testing away message :)
 * romullo is away: testing away message :)
<paolo> irc.oltreirc.net
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JuJuBee> Im using kde4.2 kubuntu 8.10 64 bit. I have a nice dual head setup working using xinerama. If I am not connected to a second head, I cannot start into kde, only gnome. Plasma causes a sig11 error (I think that is what it was).
<paolo> |list
<Guest35086> hello
<tacosarecool> oh yeah how do I get a pgp caching in kubuntu?
<tacosarecool> I need a pgp cacher in kubuntu so I don't need to go into ubuntu and use the password then get internet then you use kubuntu and you get internet. But then if you let it sleep the internet disconnects from kubuntu and I need to login to ubuntu again.
<tacosarecool> anyone?
<tacosarecool> anyone?
<tacosarecool> anybody there?
<tacosarecool> anybody here?
<tacosarecool> frederic
<tacosarecool> help
<tacosarecool> anyone?
<tacosarecool> grr
<alex__> boa noite
<tacosarecool> Is anyone here to help me?
<tacosarecool>  I need a pgp cacher in kubuntu so I don't need to go into ubuntu and use the password then get internet then you use kubuntu and you get internet. But then if you let it sleep the internet disconnects from kubuntu and I need to login to ubuntu again.
<incorrect> can i get kde4.2 for hardy?
<tacosarecool> incorrect do you know this problem?  I need a pgp cacher in kubuntu so I don't need to go into ubuntu and use the password then get internet then you use kubuntu and you get internet. But then if you let it sleep the internet disconnects from kubuntu and I need to login to ubuntu again.
<tacosarecool> on a laptop
<tacosarecool> ! I need a pgp cacher in kubuntu so I don't need to go into ubuntu and use the password then get internet then you use kubuntu and you get internet. But then if you let it sleep the internet disconnects from kubuntu and I need to login to ubuntu again.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pirata_30> does anyone here speack spanish?
<tacosarecool> !Pirata_30 spanish irc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tacosarecool> !spanish irc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish irc
<tacosarecool> !spanich
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanich
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LjL> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Pirata_30> ok, I can request for help in spanish
<Pirata_30> englesh
<Pirata_30> I ned to know how to connect ssh with -o host
<paolo> |list
<tacosarecool>  I need a pgp cacher in kubuntu so I don't need to go into ubuntu and use the password then get internet then you use kubuntu and you get internet. But then if you let it sleep the internet disconnects from kubuntu and I need to login to ubuntu again.
<tacosarecool> nevermind the pgp cacher though
<tacosarecool> I'm on laptop right now
<tacosarecool> but the ubuntu password screen won't work with kubuntu
<p-f> whenever I switch applications or open a menu, the window surface shows distortions like an old tv, is there a magical fix for this?
<p-f> I disabled transluency but it didn't help
<misticwarrior> hey
<misticwarrior> how to do the "pipe" on an us keyboard ?
<misticwarrior> when I type |, next to the ], I obtain the ¦
<misticwarrior> can anyone help me ?
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> I use Kubuntu 8.04 and I have a backports-repo in my sources.list
<x_link> I'm trying to help a giy that just converted to Kubuntu
<x_link> He's using 8.10, but he doesn't seem to have backport-repo-
<x_link> http://www.speedyshare.com/276405375.html
<x_link> Shouldn't he have that?
<tokeefe> Can I use the open source ATI driver to get the transparent panels and cooler effects in KDE?
<gnumm> x_link: he wants backports on ubuntu 8.10?
<x_link> gnumm: I told him to remove # from backports. So that he can install KDE 4.2
<tokeefe> When I click on "Enable Desktop Effects" in the Desktop panel it just says "check your xorg.conf"
<x_link> Cause I just helped another guy with the same thing and it worked.
<tokeefe> Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values. Check your X configuration. You may also consider changing advanced options, especially changing the compositing type.
<gnumm> so he uses kde4.1 actually?
<tokeefe> What is XRender?
<x_link> Yes
<tokeefe> I can enable some effects when I switch to XRender as the Compositing type
<Jemidon> Hi, I"m trying to upgrade my kubuntu...as i'm on 7.04. However I'm having difficulties adding repositories to upgrade? anyone got any ideas?
<jamesjedimaster> misticwarrior: the pipe is in the shift+\ but depends totally on the keyboard; on desktop usually it's near to backspace, on laptop it could be next to Enter
<x_link> Jemidon: I think it's better that you get a fresh re-install.
<x_link> But that's just my opinion.
<x_link> Jemidon: Which version do you want to upgrade to?
<x_link> 8.04 år 8.10?
<x_link> or
<misticwarrior> jamesjedimaster: I see the button, but when I press it it writes ¦ instead of |
<gnumm> x_link: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<gnumm> why is it possible that ubuntu hardy is LTS and Kubuntu hrady not?
<gnumm> i mean they are both connected to the same repos
<Jemidon> 8.04 preferably
<x_link> gnumm: Isn't there just I repo I can tell him to add manualy?
<gnumm> in this link it is explained how to enable backports
<x_link> gnumm: I want him to do it through the terminal. So that he learns how it works.
<x_link> But sure...thanks anyway.
<gnumm> even the terminal is not the "real" way a pc works ;)
<x_link> I know.
<x_link> But sure.
<x_link> gnumm: Thanks
<ncfi1013> i can't see my cursor arrow. what do i do?
<tokeefe> Should I use XRender?
<tokeefe> Seems slow
<tokeefe> Can anyone see me?
<tokeefe> :)
<olorin12> I see you
<tokeefe> Do you know which is preferred? OpenGL or XRender
<tokeefe> I don't even know the difference
<olorin12> me neither
<tokeefe> I just see my CPU climb when I move a window around
<olorin12> I would assume OpenGL since I've never heard of XRender but you prolly need the closed source binaries from ATI
<tokeefe> I have desktop effects on and using XRender
<tokeefe> I mean, will desktop effects fall back on your CPU
<olorin12> that's a good ?  when I installed desktop effects were enabled by default w/o the driver
<tincho__> hi, can someone tell me how to update my kubuntu intrepid to jaunty?
<tokeefe> I'm trying to use the open source driver
<tokeefe> since the closed source driver causes problems w/ hibernate
<olorin12> didn't know that
<tincho__> hey, can someone tell me how to update my kubuntu intrepid to jaunty?
<ncfi1013> i cant see my cursor arrow. what do i do
<tokeefe> Should my CPU climb when I move windows around? I don;t know if this means it's not seeing my GPU
<olorin12> tincho go to console and type "update-manager -d"
<olorin12> tokeefe what kind of cpu and graphics card
<tincho__> i did it, but it seems to be uninstalled
<tokeefe> The graphics card is a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670
<olorin12> lol well then I don't know how
<tincho__> i installed kubuntu intrepid some minutes ago
<tincho__> should i install update-manager by apt-get?
<tokeefe> CPU is a Centrino 2 - 2.4 GHZ (2 core)
<Jemidon> I just added repositories and now my adept manager won't load
<tokeefe> brand new laptop
<tokeefe> The Radeon card is 512MB
<olorin12> yeah try that tincho
<tincho__> thx!
<olorin12> np
<Jemidon> nvm
<Jemidon> still trying to upgrade to the next version, but i'm having issues adding repositories
<tokeefe> Just seems like when I go to drag a window it kind of lags
<tokeefe> for a split seconds
<olorin12> tokeefe  I would think that you might want to try to install the closed source driver and also install kpowermanager.  then go to your System Settings and find the power settings and make it to where your laptop doesn't hibernate - maybe just suspends to ram
<tokeefe> Some of that might have been cuz I was on battery power ;)
<tokeefe> just plugged in
<olorin12> lol  you might have been on a 'dynamic' cpu setting    I change mine to performance cuz my lappy's always plugged in
<tokeefe> Seems a little better but I have a cPU monitor open and when I drag my firefox window it climbs up.... I would think the GPU would handle this
<tokeefe> no?
<olorin12> yeah
<olorin12> crud  gtg  good luck w/ that
<tokeefe> Looks good though
<tokeefe> I mean, the acceleration
<tokeefe> I wish I knew where my GPU was
<tokeefe> I can feel something heat up
<p-f> er, why is the default /etc/X11/xorg.conf so empty? I have next to nothing in mine, only Identifier lines.
<Dragnslcr> p-f- a lot of it is autodetected now
<ncfi1013> i cant see my mouse cursor. what do i do?
<p-f> Dragnslcr: autodetected by what? Xorg itself?
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Leave the following dependencies  unresolved:
<x_link> kdebase-workspace-bin recommends dontzap
<x_link> What should I pick ther?
<x_link> Did a sudo aptitude safe-upgrade.
<Dragnslcr> p-f- not sure exactly what process, but I would guess it would be X, yeah
<x_link> Dragnslcr: Should I choose "x"?
<GentooJohnny> question, is there a bug in KDE 4.1 that prevents the task tray icons from displaying correctly if at all?
<GentooJohnny> because as of right now there are NO task tray icons displayed even though I have a few of them
<GentooJohnny> does anyone know?
<Dragnslcr> Do you have a System Tray widget on the panel?
<GentooJohnny> of course
<GentooJohnny> it allows me to move it but its not displaying any icons
<Dragnslcr> Dunno. I've been using 4.2 for a while now
<GentooJohnny> and now after I move the icon tray it redisplays the icons but they don't resize correctly
<nashk> Hmm, is there some bug with the amarok2 podcast interface? I can't seem to be to move them to my ipod. No option for copy after I download them.
<GentooJohnny> 4.2 have any problems with widgets?
#kubuntu 2009-03-21
<nashk> a
<Dragnslcr> Nothing significant that I've seen
<Dragnslcr> Occassional rendering bugs, but that may be video drivers
<GentooJohnny> KDE seems to be self-destructing in front of my eyes though too.
<GentooJohnny> sometimes the entire interface just crashes.
<PodeCoet> stupid question, but when downloading usng ktorrent - If you add multiple trackers, shouldn't the seeders and leechers of all the trackers get merged?
<GentooJohnny> and everytime it does the graphics problems just seem to worsen
<GentooJohnny> I really like KDE better than gnome these days but its just these quirkly little things that build up to something quite annoying.
<GentooJohnny> so Dragnslcr you suggest I would have better luck just upgrading to KDE 4.2?
<GentooJohnny> I don't want to have to kill xorg everytime I want the icons to be redrawn.
<Dragnslcr> GentooJohnny- yeah, I highly recommend 4.2
<Guest54945> hello
<Guest54945> anyone out there? i'm not sure if i'm doing this right
<Guest54945> anyone?
<Guest54945> IF there is anyone out there i'm trying to figure out how to use the wobbly windows and other effects in kubuntu
<Guest54945> i have the simple thing installed and have enabled them but my stuff don't work.
<Guest54945> am i just not doing something or being really stupid? i was able to do it ubuntu
<ubuntu__> hello!
<ubuntu__> I've a very, very big problem with my kubuntu 8.10 desktop.
<ubuntu__> today i tried to install arch, and for that i had to modify the partition table. to remove arch, because i didn't get the internet workig, i tried to find the partition manager i used in the arch-installation, and i tried "fsck"... since that, i can't access my main hard drive with my kubuntu desktop. The complete harddrive is only displayed as one big partition without a filesystem set :(
<ubuntu__> is there any way to get access to my files thet were on this hard drive or even repair the made damage? :(
<ubuntu__> help would be very nice ! :)
<Angerfist> moin ! ;D
<__mikem> I have a problem. Firefox suddenly will not launch. It causes a bus error upon startup. Deleting the .mozilla dirrectory didn't work. Reinstalling firefox also didn't work.
<dr_willis> reinstalling is windows thinking..
<dr_willis> run it from a terminal - look for error messages
<dr_willis> try a new user also. seeif it crashes for them
<__mikem> dr_willis, I did. It just says bus error
<__mikem> does root count as another user?
<dr_willis> thers some --OPTIONS for firefox also
<dr_willis> i wouldent use root. but ya coudl try i guess
<xoen> hi all
<xoen> how can I upgrade my kubuntu installation to the alpha?
<grenn> Is there a fix for page display through firefox, my gmail looks ugly...
<xoen> is there something like the ubuntu update-manager -d? thank yoi
<xoen> you
<grenn> Anybody use firefox in here?
<xoen> hi grenn I use it, it rocks
<grenn> How did you fix the display, I just install kubuntu and my page display sucks... like when I get into gmail it looks ugly...
<xoen> GMail looks good here, but there is some problem with the tabs, and in fullscreen mode sometimes it blinks, it's strange, but I use it anyway
<tokeefe> Is there a way to monitor the GPU with the open source ATI driver?
<grenn> so you had to do noting after you installed it?
<xoen> greenn in the preferences I "installed" the fix for the GTK+ applications, or something similar, but it's strange anyway, at the moment I'm using ubuntu so I can't help you, I'm sorry
<grenn> preferences in firefox or kubuntu
<xoen> grenn: sorry, preferences in KDE, I don't remember exactly, Appearence I think
<grenn> ok
<snarkster> i just complied the compat networking stuff for ath5k but how do i set it to autoload the module?
<snarkster> i did really good tho up to that point
<snarkster> anyone talking in here or just walking through?
<thechemicalcrew> hi
<thechemicalcrew> am  bueno quisiera padir  un poco de ayuda
<thechemicalcrew> si se puede verdad o solo   es algo para que este el el ubuntu  y ya?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> oops
<etfb> Is there a way to burn an .iso to a CD that isn't K3B?  K3B is a useless piece of shit.
<xjjk> etfb: what's wrong with k3b...
<etfb> xjjk: It doesn't work.  It claims to burn CDs, but fails with unspecified errors on verification.  I nearly sent my laptop back for expensive repairs because of it, but it happens in any machine I put it in, with any brand of CDs.
<xjjk> etfb: how did you verify that it wasn't your laptop?
<xjjk> etfb: k3b is just a frontend to several command-line burning utilities
<cjae> anyone here use amarok frequenty? mainly to listen to shoutcast streams, I need to know how to not have to press stop to get it to start a new stream eg. shoutcast
<etfb> xjjk: Oh, I'm sure it's possible that every computer I use k3b in just coincidentally has hardware problems that disappear when I install Windows XP and try again.  That's very likely.
<etfb> xjjk: Maybe it's leprechauns.
<xjjk> well, if you're having problems with it, you'll most likely have problems with other recording software
<xjjk> have you tried k3b's GNOME counterpart? Brasero I think?
<k0pp> my kubuntu machine is _constantly_ emitting some noise from the speakers.  its just static.  but.. when music or something plays, the static gets quieter.  this issue _only_ exists on kubuntu for this machine... sound works fine on my Windows and FreeBSD partition.  any ideas?
<etfb> k0pp: I get that when the microphone is not muted.  Go into kmix and fiddle with the inputs.
<xjjk> k0pp: is this a laptop? do you have a mic? have you checked it's muted?
<k0pp> hrm, i'l go check
<k0pp> one sec
<k0pp> no its a desktop, fyi.
<cjae> xjjk: k3b was very good but either ubuntu or the maintainer had dumbed it down so much that it is starting to get bab
<k0pp> xjjk, etfb, no, the MIC led is not on
<cjae> xjjk: I just recently replaced my plextor 716a  to a lite on drive and errors I was experincing with k3b are less now
<k0pp> infact all of the input devices are off
<etfb> k0pp: Try other inputs.  There are a bunch of them.
<k0pp> they're _all_ off :/
<xjjk> cjae: is that k3b or the underlying software, though...
<k0pp> what the hell could be making that static
<cjae> plex=$150 and lite on = $36
<etfb> k0pp: I seem to recall there was a way to make more options appear, but I can't find it...
<cjae> xjjk: you can select two different cli backends in the option irrc
<etfb> Hey Slartibartfast! How are the fjords?
<k0pp> etfb, you can right click on the tab you want for more
<k0pp> i have them all enabled
<k0pp> and they're all off ;/
<Slartibartfast> etfb: you like them ? :-) ...
<etfb> k0pp: Best I can suggest is a process of elimination.  Turn off all inputs and outputs, then switch them on one at a time until you get something useful...
<cjae> xjjk: try gnome baker for your iso and see though but it sucks to have to put gnome crap in a kde environement but baker uses dd to copy iso to disk
<k0pp> etfb, i've been doing that for like 20 minutes lol.
<xjjk> cjae: thanks, etfb was having the k3b issues, though
<etfb> k0pp: Hmmm... got me stumped then.
<etfb> cjae: Baker, is it?  I don't mind installing GNOME stuff if it works.
<cjae> oh sorry doing to many things at once
<cjae> etfb: I worked for me when k3b wouldn't I works good for isos here, but like I said all work now I replaced my drive
<etfb> cjae: Me too.  Installing Kubuntu on my daughter's laptop (finally found my old install CD cos I can't make a new one) and waiting for the BSG torrents to come online...
<cjae> k3b used to never ever fail (edgy) but since 8.04 I it is very strange
<etfb> Oh terrific.  Installation failed halfway throug because THAT CD is frakked.
 * cjae misses edgy
<etfb> Time to go install some GNOME crap and waste another CD.  Linux TCO (Total Cost of Ownership): 4 CDs this morning and counting...
<hix> etfb: no usb-stick around? may save you some troubles. i gave up using cds while ago
<cjae> etfb: I don't know if you know, at least for me, that drives will appear to even when they are failing
<cjae> appear to be good
<cjae> that should say
<cjae> does img burn work with wine?
<etfb> cjae: If this one-month-old top-of-the-line Toshiba laptop's CD drive is failing already, I'll eat my hat.
<cjae> I bought one of those two 1/2 years ago and it was a POS
<cjae> the drive failed twice in three months and then the graphics card went
<etfb> cjae: I bought an Acer that was only useful as a toboggan, but I've never had any trouble with Toshibas.
<cjae> It was a toshiba with matshitu or whatever it called multidisc drive I think the lappy was called a Qosmio
<cjae> lol
<etfb> cjae: Well - apart from the video drivers being too new for Intrepid to handle, although Hardy managed OK once I found the right binary.
<cjae> my girlfriend at the time left me and that is the only thing she wanted to take so I gladly let here take it
<etfb> cjae: Would have been nicer to give her a venereal disease, from the sound of it...
<cjae> you have no idea
<cjae> the new g/f is way better, actually not even a comparison
 * etfb cherishes his ignorance in the matter of cjae's girlfriends
<cjae> :)
<etfb> Right... let's see if Baker is any better than the braindead k3b...
<cjae> toshiba = $3700 CAD at the time :(
<cjae> I also bought my mother a dvd recorder toshiba, that had both vhs and dvd and hdmi, it only plays dvd-r's and the eject sometimes doesn't work without a hard reboot
<cjae> some divx xvid will not play, ever
<cjae> toshiba dvd player = $361 and no firmware updates to boot
<cjae> both from best buy
<cjae> bought a $59 philps from walmart runs circles around the toshiba
<etfb> Hmmm... Baker seems like typical GNOME software: no options to control it beyond what the nanny-programmer decided was good for you... and if anything goes wrong, the error messages are gibberish because GNOME programmers don't know how to handle exceptions (side effect of a C based system instead of C++).
<cjae> ya
<cjae> is nero linux an option?
<cjae> Ive heard good things about it
<etfb> cjae: I don't use proprietary software if I can avoid it.  The risk is too great.
<cjae> i c
<Slartibartfast> i tried nero linux once ... after that the device disappeared in k3b ... :-(
<Slartibartfast> never again nero on my linux
<cjae> it sucks burning in cli too
<cjae> well I dont like it as much
<Slartibartfast> not if you know what to do ...
<etfb> Hey wow!  At 14.39, my time, I had approximately 2 minutes to go.  Now at 14.42 I have three minutes to go.  Baker uses Microsoft minutes!
<etfb> At this rate, it will take approximately 2.6 times forever!
<cjae> Slartibartfast: funny you should say that my friend bought a new burner and it came with nero 7 essential under windows of course, I told him not to install it if cdburnerxp worked, which it did well
<cjae> so he did anyway now cdburner will not work no matter what you do to the machine
<Slartibartfast> on windows i also don't use nero ... ridiculous nero 9 is more then a gig to burn some cd's and dvd's .... for iso's on windows i use imgburn
<etfb> ... 4 minutes remaining...
<cjae> I haven't tried it yet but see how dd is being used can you just use that from burning isos etfb
<etfb> There was a bug in a version of a CD burner that used to ship regularly with older versions of Windows.  If you used it in XP when it first came out (this is around 2001-2002) it would render the CD drive useless for any purpose until you reinstalled Windows.  Very popular, that was.  The CD software company didn't survive, as I recall...
<cjae> dd if=/dev/scd0 of=/whateveryourimageis.iso
<etfb> cjae: Are you sure of that syntax?  I thought if = input file and of = output file.
<cjae> right backwards
<etfb> cjae: Cool.  Worst that could have happened is an ISO file being corrupted I guess, but I'm glad I checked...
<Slartibartfast> i don't think you can use dd to burn on a cd ... othewise cdrecord was never needed ..
<cjae> ya im not sure
<etfb> Slartibartfast: Maybe dd is like fsck and it actually has plugin modules for different situations?
<etfb> Slartibartfast: So cdrecord is what dd uses under the hood, perhaps?
<etfb> Still 4 minutes remaining... the suspense is killing me...
<Slartibartfast> you can make an iso file from a cd with dd, but not the otherway arround ... writing on a cd asks for a special device access .. but ai am not that technical or programmer
<cjae> I know dd is great for non-optical situations I use it quite often, but don't know if would work for this
<Slartibartfast> cdrecord was a long time the only way to write things to a cd
<cjae> etfb: cant you see how gnome is using dd in the show output or whatever
<etfb> Ah - <man cdrecord> doesn't work, but <man wodim> does.
<cjae> or is it braseo that shows that
<azucar> Hello
<etfb> cjae: Nope, just some gibberish.  Noticed that they get their UTF encoding wrong so part of the output is even gibberisher than the rest...
<etfb> Woohoo!  3 minutes remaining!  May get this done before the heat death of the universe!
<etfb> So does GNOME software look less pig-ugly if you use a GNOME window manager?  I can't get over how awful it looks under KDE.
<azucar> Not really, GNOME will always look bad
<etfb> Tip for programmers: if you're going to have the option to view output from a command-line program, make the window resizable so people can read it...
<sukumade> i've never been able to get gnome to look as pretty as kde, even with desktop effects
<Slartibartfast> wodim is a fork of cdrecord ...
<etfb> Slartibartfast: There you go.  Learn something new every day...
<etfb> 2 minutes remaining... can you feel the excitement building?
<Slartibartfast> :-)
 * Slartibartfast presses F5 on eztv again :-) 
<etfb> Slartibartfast: Any sign of it yet?
<Slartibartfast> not yet
<etfb> Slartibartfast: Frak.
<Slartibartfast> hehehe :-)
<etfb> Slartibartfast: I'm sure it'll turn out that Starbuck is the first of a new kind of free/open source Cylon, called an Ubulon.  She'll be just like the standard Cylon except you can't get the drivers for her left leg, and her duodenum keeps crashing randomly and you have to reinstall it from source every couple of weeks.
<etfb> Slartibartfast: And Adama will eventually give up and install Windows XP on her and she'll get a virus and die.  Big finale!
<Slartibartfast> hehehe
<Slartibartfast> lol
<Slartibartfast> we'll see
<etfb> They should have hired me to write for them.  Would have been a hit.
<etfb> Tune in next week and I'll explain how Sylar really gets his powers: sudo brain-get install telekinesis...
<Slartibartfast> yeah ... now they are just ... so so :-P
<etfb> CD finished burning.  Let's see if it validates...
<Slartibartfast> etfb: btw there is an interesting article about this burning software on wikipedia -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wodim
<etfb> Slartibartfast: Totally OT, but you know about "The Last Frakkin' Special", right?  http://www.scifi.com/battlestar/video/index.php?sub=specials&clip=8
<WatchBot1> etfb, please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<etfb> Heh... WatchBot knows that "frak" is a rude word... cute.  What If I said "Felgercarb"...
<etfb> Woohoo!  CD tests out OK!  It worked!
 * etfb will only use command-line ISO burning in future.  Life is too short to put up with poorly-maintained rubbish like K3B.
<sukumade> these college games are killing me
<cjae> anyone know how to make the system beep with konversation 1.1
<cjae> on a message with my nick in it?
 * devilsadvocate cant wait for the last BSG episode. its going to be epic
<hix> cjae: theres a notify->highlight (or similar) checkbox to play sounds
<cjae> hix can you test me?
<hix> cjae, test u
<cjae> nothing
<hix> test me plz
<cjae> hi hix
<hix> hrm, nothing ,)
<cjae> what is enable system bell on icoming acsii bel
<cjae> I am a sever irc noob
<hix> its an ascii control code
<cjae> and speller by the looks of it
<KiLL13013N0W> Is there a visualization program for linux?
<cjae> vbox vmware
<KiLL13013N0W> thanx
<devilsadvocate> KiLL13013N0W, visualization?
<cjae> np
<KiLL13013N0W> yes
<devilsadvocate> as in music > fun graphics?
<hix> virtualize visualize... who cares, lol
<cjae> opps sorry read wrong
<cjae> lol
<devilsadvocate> KiLL13013N0W, ^
<phma> Anyone here know about initramfs in ubuntu?
<cjae> hix can you try now
<hix> cjae .. trying
<cjae> nothing
<hix> cjae: i have no entry for Konversation in system-sounds in kde, i use kde 4.2.1 and Konversation still is 3.5.10... that may cause it
<cjae> one more time pls
<hix> cjae: 1more
<cjae> that is the exact some I am using
<cjae> same
<hix> BSG arrived
<etfb> hix, you beat me to it.  Woo!
<hix> the final will be 3 hours splitted in 2 parts, i think ;)
<etfb> hix: Nope, two hours in one go, but three or more on the DVD.
<hix> so this is _the_ final now?
<husayn> i want to open .rar file in Kubuntu
<husayn> i cant open it. . its giving an error.. do i need an extra softawre for that
<hix> husayn: sudo apt-get install unrar
<cjae> cjae:  what are you doing
<cjae> well that doesn't work
<hix> cjae: test
<hix> i#ll try also
<cjae> i#II
<cjae> Enter a string pattern here. Any message received that matches this pattern, anywhere in the message, will activate the highlighting for the message
<cjae> 	
<cjae> If you wish, Konversation will play a sound when the pattern is matched
<cjae> ummm
<cjae> if I left the field as new it was beeping from #ubuntu everytime someone said new
<cjae> very strange
<cjae> but putting it as cjae does not work
<hix> not even the soundtest-button works here
<cjae> mine does
<cjae> its very annoying when you ask something and have to stay by the box
<husayn> how to open .swf file in kubuntu
<hix> husayn: install flash plugin and open in browser or install adobe flash standalone flash player for linux from their website
<hix> husayn: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/10/flash_player_10_linux_dev.tar.gz
<husayn> thanks
<husayn> is that the standalone player ?
<hix> yes
<husayn> how to change password of user in Kubuntu hardy
<hix>  husayn: passwd     (as this user)  or   sudo passwd username
<husayn> thanks
<hix> yw
<husayn> is there a sudo command to install flash player standalone
<hix> theres no nedd to install (as far as i can remember) , the binary lies there ready to use. just put it somewhere, /usr/bin  or wherever u find it and call it from there
<devilsadvocate> can someone help me get my kmail to accept my gpg keys? I keep getting bad passphrase (without a prompt to enter the passphrase):(
<husayn> my external devices are not able to ping me.. i think .... iptables has blocked it
<husayn> is it right ?
<onurdemir> hello i need help can anyone me for a few questions pls?
<husayn> how to configure tftpd on kubuntu
<neptunepink> Help! My computer's counts one human second as four!
<neptunepink> Halp? :/
<husayn> how to configure tftpd on kubuntu
<stealth-> anyone know how well terminator works in KDE?
<Thi> Question about dhcdbd on Ubuntu 8.04.2. (I'm not receiving an answer on #ubuntu, so thought to ask here) Which object is /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket linked to?  What type of link is it? See pastebin for details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/134656/
<stdin> Thi: it's not a link, it's a socket
<Thi> Sorry.  I've only recently started to pull away from the GUI...
<stdin> it's how some applications communicate with/through the system message bus
<stdin> it's for inter-process-communication
<Thi> kk makes sense
<stdin> it should be there when dbus starts probably
<stdin> you can try "/etc/init.d/dbus status" to see if dbus is running, and "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start" to start it if it's not
<Thi> agreed.  I found the directory /var/run/dbus/ to not exist when I was looking into if it was really there.  I have a feeling that it's suppost to be recreated upon each boot somewhere.  Shall have to google this...
<Thi> kk, am doing
<Thi> hrm, it wasn't running.  Upon the starting of it, I was than able to reconfigure dhcdbd without the error pulling up
<stdin> it should auto-start on boot
<Thi> agreed
<Thi> am looking at the rcX directories right now for information on this
<stdin> it's /etc/rc2.d/S12dbus here
<stdin> though it seems it's not started in a single-user/recovery session
<husayn> i want to make a tftp server in kubuntu
<husayn> how to make it
<Thi> odd.  it's not listed.  S24dhcdbd is though
<stdin> husayn: probably by installing one of tftpd-hpa, atftpd or tftpd
<husayn> i have installed tftp , and then in Konsole i type tftp and then i dont know its commands
<Thi> it's listed under rc3.d->rc5.d though
<husayn> is there any gui program for that
<stdin> Thi: something mush have happened to the link then, try recreating it "sudo ln -s ../init.d/dbus /etc/rc2.d/S12dbus"
<Thi> ty, i cp'd it, but this is a better idea.
<stdin> husayn: I don't know, tftp isn't used much. but the commands should be similar to ftp
<Thi> restarting
<Thi> working now
<Thi> ty!
<stdin> np :)
<Thi> I changed my hostname and it got removed somehow...
<Thi> was unable to recreate just now for some reason
<Thi> I did, however, find an interesting error.  Amarok 1.4.9.1-0ubuntu3.2 errors upon loading when the hostname is <hostname>²
<jason_> jingo.ix.us.dal.net
<gnumm> hi
<gnumm> i use kubuntu hardy with kde 3
<gnumm> when i wake up my pc from supend to ram, i have no sound
<gnumm> how could i fix this?
<beardbar> can I have an extra hard drive mount on startup? I like to keep all my media on a seperate drive but finding it diffult to add my collection to amarok
<cerecitas> beardbar: fstab should do it
<cerecitas> i mean you add the hard drive to fstab and should be mounted at startup
<beardbar> ok - ya i  think i found a tutorial, the ubuntu forums are down for me right now
<cerecitas> same for me
<cerecitas> anyway it's just about adding one line
<beardbar> think i found it, I had to mount but my extra hd disks first, i did that through dolphin, but doesnt tell me how to see what drive numbers are so I can add em to my /etc/fstab
<beardbar> cerecitas: do you know a way to view all hd details.
<cerecitas> second i will find the command...
<cerecitas> i am a disaster to remember but got them allgathered
<cerecitas> sudo fdisk -l
<cerecitas> in a terminal
<cerecitas> will give you all the outputs
<beardbar> thanks got it
<cerecitas> np
<cerecitas> now does someone exactly which updates need to be enabled on third party software to get amarok2 installed? i already added the repository but it does not want to come :D
<cerecitas> exactly know*
<Slartibartfast> beardbar: in fstab you point to a partition by it's UUID number ... you can find that to do as sudo vol_id /dev/partition
<Slartibartfast> cerecitas: i think you can get amarok2 to add a ppa repository
<cerecitas> i added the repository already, the one it says but i do not seem to be able to find amarok2 anywhere
<cerecitas> so i guessed i should do something else on 3rd party software
<Slartibartfast> http://www.kubuntu.org/amarok2-beta2
<Slartibartfast> or more recent posting : http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<cerecitas> let me see the second because the first i already did
<Slartibartfast> cerecitas: they are the same instructions
<cerecitas> i will check if i enabled the recommended updates
<Slartibartfast> cerecitas: install with sudo apt-get install amarok2 ... i think is the right comamnd
<Slartibartfast> command
<Slartibartfast> cerecitas: i just see it's called amarok-kde4
<cerecitas> aha ok sec
<TKorvus> anyone awake?
<cerecitas> few of us TKorvus :p
<TKorvus> I've just completed an install
<cerecitas> oh Slartibartfast thanks it isinstalled
<Strog_> i have an old kubuntu distribution and wanted to do a dist-upgrade from a cd. In sources.list I dont have a cdrom entry so i tries the following command: apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom add i get errors on that
<Slartibartfast> OK
<TKorvus> i've got some white dots on the left side of my screen.
<TKorvus> black screen i should say
<TKorvus> seems to be froze
<TKorvus> would kubuntu set an incorrect resolution during an install?
<Strog_> uname -r gives me 2.6.17-12-generic
<noren_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TKorvus> did you all fall asleep or something?
<Slartibartfast> Does anybody know a rnice looking chess program ?
<Slartibartfast> nice :-)
<cerecitas> probably we are just not awake yet TKorvus...
<TKorvus> am i on the right track with my problem?
<TKorvus> or has someone else experienced this?
<cerecitas> I think you are in the right place but i have not really get it... you just did a fresh install and right now you have dots in the screen?
<cerecitas> sorry still with my 1st coffee
<TKorvus> correct
<TKorvus> i had a graphics card in at first.  dots were in middle of screen
<TKorvus> i removed the graphics card and now they're on the left
<cerecitas> but you have desktop right?
<TKorvus> no
<TKorvus> black screen with the dots in the middle on the left.
<cerecitas> which graphic card you are using?
<TKorvus> mx440
<TKorvus> i'm using onboard video right now.
<cerecitas> hmm i am not any good with this.. maybe the guys around here could help better
<TKorvus> do you know how I can change the resolution?
<cerecitas> hmmm not really... x and i hate each other so i don't mess too much there
<TKorvus> do you have access to ubuntu forums?  keeps giving me a database error.
<cerecitas> seems to be down at the moment
<TKorvus> ok
<TKorvus> suppose i'll pole the chan again when more people are awake.
<TKorvus> not my fault i work second :)
<Slayer> ... What are Widgets? There is the button on a desktop (or whatever it is) saying Add widgets or something
<Strog_> when i try apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom/ add to make a distupgrade it fails at the allocation of the Packages file which is actually there. any ideas y it doesn work?
<aza> #gentoo
<cerecitas> Strog_:  maybe, and i am not sure about this, you can manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add the cd rom you have, commenting all the rest of the line
<cerecitas> *lines
<Strog_> cerecitas: true but i dont know what to enter exactly
<cerecitas> hmmm do you want to upgrade to intrepid?
<cerecitas> i can check the name of it on my sources
<Strog_> cerecitas:i yesterday downloaded the iso of kubuntu so im not sure if it is
<cerecitas> hmmm we would need to know at least if it is intrepid or jaunty...
<dwidmann> Strog_: alternate iso or desktop iso?
<Strog_> desktop iso
<cerecitas> besides this change you can undo it so it won't harm... should be easy to get back to what you have
<cerecitas> its about commenting and uncommenting
<Strog_> ok
<cerecitas> let me see
<dwidmann> desktop iso can't be used for upgrades, it can only be used for new installs
<Strog_> so alternate can be used for upgrades?
<cerecitas> anyway Strog_ why not try a simple dist-upgrade from the repos?
<dwidmann> Strog_: correct
<Strog_> ok ill try that get back to you
<dwidmann> Strog_: all you'll need to do is "sudo apt-cdrom add /dev/cdrom" with the alternate disk in your cd drive and you'll be good to go, I think.
<Strog_> dwidmann: true but dont u need to add the "add"??
<dwidmann> I think that part is required actually, maybe not, try it and see :)
<Strog_> ok
<eddy> hello
<dwidmann> eddy: hi
<eddy> German?
<dwidmann> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<dwidmann> I think...
<eddy> thx
<tarfart> hello friends
<tarfart> smplayer or mplayer actually doesent get sound.
<tarfart> it plays nicly
<tarfart> i get sound with vlc. but i dont like vlc for DVDs
<dwidmann> tarfart: try passing mplayer "-ao alsa"
<tarfart> where is the equivilant location in the gui to set that?
<dwidmann> tarfart: umm, dunno, guess I'll have to pull it up and look
<dwidmann> in the gui, right click, preferences, audio tab, click on alsa then click okay
<tarfart> i dont see alsa under the audio tab
<dwidmann> should be like the second one down in the list ...
<tarfart> i right clicked the stage/movie screen.   options > preferences > general > audio tab
<tarfart> im on intrepid
<tarfart> there's nothing mentioned at all about alsa
<dwidmann> Which player are you using ... I was under the impression we were still talking about mplayer and not smplayer or kmplayer or [insert other frontend here]
<tarfart> oh sorry. im using smplayer
<tarfart> but it's just a front end to mplayer, which is the root of the problem.
<tarfart> smplayer
<dwidmann> Should be some way to specify which command to run mplayer with somewhere in the options ... try changing it to "mplayer -ao alsa"
<dwidmann> (I'd look further, but I don't have smplayer installed at the moment)
<tarfart> thanx i got alsa selected with regular mplayer
<dwidmann> now to see if that even fixes the problem :)
<tarfart> still no go on smplayer. i thought smplayer was just a front end to mplayer
<dwidmann> probably uses a separate configuration though
<beardbar> whats a good video player?
<cerecitas> for me vlc is the best
<beardbar> didnt know they had it for linux
<cerecitas> jup
<beardbar> cerecitas: did ya have to download extra codecs, some of my movies dont have sound
<grey08> hello
<bazhang> hi
<grey08> is there someone can help me?
<bazhang> ask a question and if someone knows they will answer
<grey08> ok
<grey08> i just installed kubuntu desktop 8.10 to my Acer 4715z
<grey08> and then i found that wireless lan , amarok is not wotking
<grey08> working*
<bazhang> grey08, open a konsole and type lspci
<bazhang> grey08, then tell us the chipset of the wireless
<ubuntu___> just trying jaunty live at the moment...
<ubuntu___> looks really promising :-)
<grey08> ok, hold on
<bazhang> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<grey08> after i typed lspci, so many lines came out
<p-f> On windows with my dell 640m, when I use my touchpad's scroller and flick it downwards, it keeps sending scroll events until I touch the touchpad again. Is there a way to get this behaviour on kubuntu?
<bazhang> grey08, copy and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> grey08, do NOT paste in this channel
<grey08> for the wireless, it is [ Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev01) ]
<bazhang> grey08, have you checked in hardware drivers to see if one is available for that
<eddy> Hey, need German IRC Ubuntu links 4 Irc plz!?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<p-f> eddy: versucht #ubuntu.de
<eddy> thanks
<p-f> eddy: oder kubuntu-de :)
<bazhang> bitte
<eddy> danke danke
<grey08> yes, it says avaible
<grey08> and it says [ this drivers is activated and currently in use ]
<grey08> i have posted it at paste.ubuntu.com and 134759
<tarfart> smplayer doesent work on kbuntu
<tarfart> why is there no sound
<grey08> go to mixer, and maximum all the volume there
<puddle> k0pp
<tarfart> grey08: been there done that
<puddle> woops
<tarfart> how is it smplayer kicks ass on gentoo but sucks on kubuntu.  i thought kubuntu was linux for human noobs. and im doing more typing on kubuntu than gentoo.
<tarfart> i get sound on vlc, mplayer, firefox/youtube, but not mplayer?
<tarfart> whats wrong with this linux crap.
<tarfart> err but not smplayer.
<nyad> hi im trying to host online games. I could do it fine in 8.04 but in 8.10 people can't join my game yet they can see it. I have turned off ufw and my router ports are forwarded. What has changed in 8.10 that no longer allows me to host?
<panos4ever> which game
<bazhang> tarfart, please watch the language
<tarfart> how do i make it work ?
<panos4ever> nyad
<tarfart> it's not working.
<panos4ever> which game
<tarfart> linux is not working.
<grey08> bazhang, i have post the lines at paste.ubuntu.com/134759
<nyad> tarfart, hmm if sound works in other apps, I have noticed that in linux some apps have dominated the sound, try rebooting or restarting alsa (if u know how) and then try your player
<nyad> panos4ever, warcraft3 with wine, used to work perfectly
<nyad> panos4ever, I can join and play just not host
<panos4ever> lol
<panos4ever> do u have a router???
<panos4ever> dont you?
<nyad> yes, ports are forwarded
<nyad> i have a router
<panos4ever> forward port 6112
<panos4ever> open it
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Atheros_AR242x grey08
<nyad> i can host in windows
<tarfart> WTF?!?!?!?!?!?  0_0
<tarfart> etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<tarfart> that did work
<tarfart> how do i make it work.
<Tm_T> tarfart: don't use those rude abbreviations, thanks
<nyad> tarfart, compile it yourself then
<panos4ever> do u have a firewall installed on linux???
<tarfart> junk shit linux.... lol compile it.
 * tarfart puts the xp cd back in.
<bazhang> tarfart, stop that
<tarfart> junk shit linux garbage sucks.
<panos4ever> watch your language tartarf
<bazhang> !ops | tarfart
<ubottu> tarfart: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<nyad> tarfart, i thought u said u were a gentoo user, ??????????????
<panos4ever> tartart
<panos4ever> i have something for u
<panos4ever> type sudo rm -rf /
<bazhang> panos4ever, he is gone
<bazhang> panos4ever, dont type that!
<panos4ever> idiot
<panos4ever> ok man
<panos4ever> okkkkkkk
<bazhang> panos4ever, not even as a joke, never type that
<panos4ever> sorryyyyyyyyyy
<nyad> i didn't install it manually but it seems ufw was installed. so I disabled ufw
<panos4ever> i know
<nyad> shame
<nyad> he was helping me :(
<bazhang> he was rude.
<jussi01> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nyad> i turned off ufw, is there perhaps another firewall/packet filter which is blocking my warcraft and not allowing people to join my game?
<jussi01> nyad: you checked your routers firewall perhaps?
<nyad> jussi01, I dont think its that. I can host from windows fine
<nyad> jussi01, doubt the problem is wine because it worked in 8.04. 8.10 refuses to let me host, but I can do everything else in it
<hix> nyad: try    sudo iptables -L     to see if theres a setup
<tarfart> why is hydra not listed under apt-cache search ?
<nyad> all policy's are set to ACCEPT.  note I have disabled ufw
<hix>  then it should work
<nyad> which is supposed to be a simpler interface to IPtables, (afaik, plz correct if im wrong)
<nyad> hix yea, thats what I thought....
<grey08> bazhang, i have followed the instructions at the page u given
<grey08> but, until the link to download a file, it seems like...broken
<bazhang> grey08, and what were the errors if any
<grey08> it says error 404, not found
<tarfart> why is hydra not in apt-get ?
<tarfart> nor listed under apt-cache search
<tarfart> what do i have to type to make it work ?
<jussi01> and just what is hydra?
<hix> tarfart: the webserver or the cracktool?
<jussi01> or the irc client?
<hix> ah yes, hydraIrc
<hix>  ;)
<hix> thats why hydra ;) lot og heads
<hix>  of
<tarfart> hix the crack tool
 * tarfart wants the crack tool.
<hix> maybe kind of philosophy... if you dont can compile it, dont use such tools ;) No, i have no idea
<tarfart> huh?
<tarfart> what do i have to type to make it work.
<nortt> Hi all
<nyad> ./configure --prefix /usr/local/ && make && sudo make install
<nortt> Can i compile KDE 4.2 from aKubuntu 8.10?
<bazhang> nortt, no need
<bazhang> nortt, just enable backports
<tarfart> hydra-sip.c:4:25: error: openssl/ssl.h: No such file or directory
<tarfart> hydra-sip.c:5:25: error: openssl/err.h: No such file or directory
<tarfart> hydra-sip.c:6:25: error: openssl/md5.h: No such file or directory
<tarfart> and more errors
<nortt> How i can enable backports?
<bazhang> nortt, via the package manager
<nortt> plz describe
<tarfart> jesus christ!!!!!!!!
<tarfart> what do i have to type to make it work
<tarfart> i just want a friggen program. sheesh
<bazhang> tarfart, calm down and watch the language
<nortt> i use Adept
<bazhang> nortt, that is fine
<bazhang> nortt, let me open adept and check
<tarfart> what do i have to type to make it work
<nyad> tarfart, its not so much as to what you have to type as to what you have to read
<tarfart> where is ssl.h
<nyad> could be in the openSSL package or tar file
<tarfart> i have that
<tarfart> i already ran apt-get install openssl libssl0.9.8
<bazhang> nortt, should be 'unsupported updates' in kubuntu software ; click that, then close and update sources.list
<gildo> ola
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<gildo> Br
<bazhang> gildo, /join #ubuntu-br
<nyad> tarfart, try installing the -dev versions of those packages as well
<nortt> !uck
<ubottu> UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<nortt> !ressurector
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ressurector
<nortt> And where i can download  Latest kernel?
<nyad> kernel.org
<bazhang> nortt, you wish to compile for yourself?
<bazhang> nortt, that is completely unsupported of course (ie you are on your own)
<nyad> what free/opensource virtual machine  do you recommend for running windows and beeing fast enough to play games?
<nortt> Virtual Box
<bazhang> games? as in 3D games?
<nyad> ya
<nyad> like warcraft 3
<bazhang> wine
<bazhang> check the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<nortt> How to mount ntfs?
<tarfart> hi im compiling a program and it needs gtk 2.0  but already installed libglib2.0-dev
<userone> is there any howto on adjusting fonts in kde?
<tarfart> apt-get install libglib2.0-dev libglib2.0-data  libglib2.0-0
<tarfart> why is my make saying i need gtk 2.0
<bazhang> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tarfart> what do i have to type to get gtk 2.0  ?
<nortt> thx i change fstab all work))
<userone> mainly if I disable anti aliasing it seems kde 3 based progs like konversation seems to ignore the settings
<userone> is there any other place to change that anti aliasing?
<dr_willis> hmm.. libglib is not  gtk2 its 'glib'
<bazhang> yep he is crossposting about it now
<bazhang> seems there is a factoid about that
<Havoc][> hello together.. does anyone knows how i can update kubuntu intrepid to KDE 4.2.1? I get the following http://pastebin.com/m42e58cca dependencie errors.
<tarfart> ubuntu is an asshole for ommiting hydra from the repos
<bazhang> tarfart, stop cursing please
<tarfart> well it's true
<tarfart> now im in dependancy hell
<farhad_hf> hi
<bazhang> hi
<dr_willis> Havoc][:  update, the package listings, then try the upgrade again perhaps. when i upgraded a few weeks back i had to manually remove some conflicting package then rerun the upgrade.   but i thought that had been fixed by now
<farhad_hf> i'm having problems with installing nvidia driver, i installed it from repository and after restarting my computer kdm didn't start, then i downloaded driver from the site of nvidia and installed linux-source and linux-headers . but nvidia-installer has errors : http://pastebin.com/f75cf158d , what's wrong here?
<Havoc][> dr_willis: *hm* it seems that there are some dep. bugs - i have upgraded the package list already a many times. someone at #kubuntu-de told me, that i should update strigi first..
<dr_willis> Havoc][:  could remove what ever is conflicting i guess and  reinstall it later if it dosent get added back in autopmatically
<dr_willis> ive not messed with kde 4.2 in some time. so  thats about all i rember on the issues i had
 * farhad_hf kubuntu 8.10 , gforce fx5500 , driver : nvidia-glx-173
<Havoc][> dr_willis: seems to be broken *grml*
<Havoc][> The following packages are BROKEN: kdebase-runtime kdelibs5
<dr_willis> not sure what to do about those Havoc][ . could try removing them.   but that may break the working system.. you Might want to install a backup window manager just in case. :) like icewm
<Havoc][> lol :-)
<Havoc][> dr_willis: it *is* broken :-). I have removed everything, but i cant install them now.
<dr_willis> Havoc][:   Bummer. You broke it.
<dr_willis> apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and pray, and try again? :)
<bazhang> kdelibs5 means it is fully unusable; that is the puregnome component
<Havoc][> just, tried :-). Nothing *g*
<Havoc][> i know.
<Havoc][> Is there any bugreport about that?
<bazhang> so do a pure gnome then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> albeit have a backup wm
<bazhang> lxde is a nice choice :)
<dr_willis> jwm + rox filer :P
<chris-rc1> hello
<bazhang> hi
<chris-rc1> top shows me significantly higher values for pcu usgage than does 'system activity'. is there a reason for this?
<_strog> i tried to  make a distribution upgrade from the latest alternate cd but it didnt work when i entered: apt-cdrom -d /media/cdrom
<mick__> bonjour quelqu'un pourrai m'aider ?
<HackSam> hi there...how can i know which ubuntu version i am on?
<hinka> Hi
<hinka> QUien esta conectado
<hinka> que hable español
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<bazhang> hi
<delicowa> hey
<edgy> Hi, I cannot connect my broadcom to a WPA access point and don't know how to troubleshoot it.  I can connect to open netowork only
<bentob0x> how can I install 2.6.27-12 on 8.10?  Is there some repositories or something I need to add?
<math> hi, need help instaling a web cam
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<math> is a microsoft ( =P )  sweb cam
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<math> oks, try it
<math> thanks
<math> sorry
<math> is not working
<bazhang> what did you install to test
<math> i install the easy cam
<math> then ls /dev/video*
<bazhang> what application eg cheese
<math> Easycam  and camorama
<bazhang> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.2-0ubuntu0+intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 2339 kB, installed size 7152 kB
<math> then try with skype and amsn
<math> when excecute ls /dev/video*
<math> not found any
<bazhang> is it a supported cam (from that list)?
<math> is a m$ lifecam vx-1000
<math> y google that , but i cant install
<math> i dont now
<math> how can see if is a supported cam ?
<math> in Ubuntu 7.10 i make it work
<math> but here (kubuntu 8.10 ) no
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/product+microsoft-lifecam-vx-1000?id=6610
<bazhang> looks like you need to get gspca for that and even then it is not very good for intrepid
<math> in ubuntu , see ugly, but can see
<math> here, nothing, cant install
<math> im lost ?
<bazhang> barely supported it seems
<bazhang> ie more trouble than it is worth to get going
<math> ok
<bazhang> you can certainly try though :)
<koperton> problem here http://imagebin.ca/view/lim7h12U.html
<bazhang> just have to weigh the cost/benefit ratio
<koperton> magnifier sucks http://imagebin.ca/view/lim7h12U.html
<math> yes, understand , im not have much knowledge in linux , cost/benifit is bad here
<koperton> math: ?
<bazhang> math, for anyone, not just you. Not about linux knowledge but poor support from the manufacturer (MS, no surprise there)
<math> yes is true
<bazhang> math, many cams do work well. sorry yours is not one of them
<math> i love linux, and the open source
<math> im java developer
<math> nw in linux
<math> (and in english )
<rmrfslash_> I'm a bit confused. I have an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670... should I install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<koperton> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rmrfslash_> The binary driver doesn't work
<rmrfslash_> I mean, it works but resume from hibernation is broken
<koperton> ati sucks as always
<rmrfslash_> Not really.
<neo_> hi
<rmrfslash_> At least they have an open source driver.
<rmrfslash_> that AMD supports
<rmrfslash_> So anyways, can someone answer my original question?
<math_> sorry, restart pc
<math_> i come back in 20 min
<koperton> i still prefer intel
<koperton> ati sucks and now some nvidia too
<rmrfslash_> To each their own, but I think the ATI hatred is turning somewhat legacy
<koperton> in the most of cases you have only to get restriced driver
<koperton> to get something works
<koperton> if there is ati
<koperton> or at least it was in this way
<rmrfslash_> Well, either way, it's 2009 and there's an open source ATI driver and shitty docs for configuring it or which one you need for which card.
<tq|Memphis> anyone can suggest me a good mp3 player please, i'm new on UNiX
<rmrfslash_> This is what apt says: xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd - X.Org X server -- AMD/ATI r5xx, r6xx display driver
<rmrfslash_> songbird
<rmrfslash_> Mozilla frickin' Songbird
<rmrfslash_> unless you want something hardware.... then I like iPod
<rmrfslash_> Like, what is r5xx r6xx?
<killermach> I've been battling this for quite some time and I found the source of the issue..... even tho synaptic shows cups-pdf to be installed, there is no /etc/cups/cups-pdf.conf file
<killermach> I have marked it for reinstallation.. this still did not fix it
<rmrfslash_> sudo updatedb &&  locate cups-pdf.conf
<rmrfslash_> maybe it's somewhere else?
<killermach> rmrfslash_: I get that file location from the properties tab-> installed files
<rmrfslash_> oh
<killermach> ok.. marked it for complete removal, then reinstall and I have the config file..
<rmrfslash_> gotta reboot...
<tq|Memphis> synaptic package manager says that : amarok is a good media player "FOR KDE" but i'm using gnome GUI is it a problem?
<killermach> that wasted a large amount of time.. I expected synaptic to accurately provide information
<rmrfslash_> yeah, you just need to install Qt
<rmrfslash_> which will be a dependency for Amarok
<rmrfslash_> You should try Songbird though
<killermach> it's been broke for months
<rmrfslash_> its GTK
<rmrfslash_> it's not in synaptic though
<tq|Memphis> ah yes
<rmrfslash_> but it can be downloaded and run (no compile)
<rmrfslash_> it looks a lot like itunes and has a firefox-like plugin architecture
<rmrfslash_> Amarok is going to have a tough time competing w/ this I think
<rmrfslash_> k time to reboot
<bazhang> banshee would be superior choice to songbird
<bazhang> it is in the repos, it works, and is not broken
<jinghe> what's this ?
<mirko_> hello. I'm working with kubuntu 8.10 and I failed in every intent to install a flash plugin who serves with firefox. somebody can help mi?
<bazhang> mirko_, flashplugin-nonfree from the repos?
<mirko_> doesn't work
<Zengol> Good morning guy's/gal's.
<Zengol> I have a question.
<Zengol> How would i go about formatting a harddrive in 8.10 without installing any extra software?
<Zengol> I am currently booted off of the cd without installation, i wanna format this harddrive to be a completely clean format for a new installation at a later use.
<tq|Memphis> can someone tell me a good torrent program please
<tq|Memphis> this transmission is not working good
<blkdg> hi, is anyone using an NVIDIA GeForce 8200M or a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500M ?
<blkdg> i was wondering how they performed in kubuntu.
<Zengol> Try Ktorrent.
<blkdg> anyone?
<bazhang> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<rafpix> :-S
<Zengol> !format
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<userone> anyone knows how to set font anti aliasing settings for kde3 and gtk apps?
<Zengol> Needed 8.10....
<Zengol> Oh well...
<userone> you should be able to format during installation
<dkkong> My X11 is screwy this morning. It's got a 0hz refresh rate and I can't select higher. I just have a generic onboard Intel graphics system. What can I do?
<blkdg> thanks anyhoe
<BluesKaj> hmm, amarok 2's latest offering still doesn't do much for me ... I'd settle for Kradio with the internet stream option except it needs cmake to install, but cmake doesn't work on my setup
<BluesKaj> cmake chat tells me it's kde4 's fault and on it goes the blame game merry-go-round
<BluesKaj> anyway BBL
<philena> good afternoon
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Anyone use Jaunty yet? How stable is it?
<jussi01> CoJaBo-Aztec: join #ubuntu+1 for jaunty stuff
<philena> I'm trying to turn a ViewSonic TV into a PC monitor.  When I try to plug in the VGA from the computer to the TV, my TV shuts down.  I thought I needed to change the resolution in Kubuntu, but when I got to the display settings, it kicks out and reboots the system
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jussi01: Thanks.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> join #ubuntu+1
<philena> hello?
 * kuaera pops.
<philena> yes, it pops blank.. next thing I know, I'm entering my login at the flash page
<kuaera> philena: I'm not certain what to tell you. Unless you're skilled at tinkering with xorg.conf, you may have to wait a while until someone happens along who's more informed.
<zejtar> hi. How can i add kde 4.2.1 to kubuntu 8.10 liveCD ?
<tarfart> freepository.com  why wont it let me log in?
<tarfart> konqueror and firfox dont work on that site
<tarfart> nm i got it
<mirko_> hi everybody. I'm trying to install a flash plugin for kubunt 8.10/firefox 3 but no one works. neither does flushplugin-nonfree. what can I do?
<NakedNous> Hi
<philena> are you installing plugins through firefox or through the the despository?
<philena> I don't understand why firefox plugins are in there.  firefox installs plugins just fine by itself
<tarfart> god damn linux garbage sucks.  it cant even do stuff with freepository.com
<tarfart> junk shit
<blane> Hey all, I want to install KDE 4.2.1 (I have 4.2.0.0) but adept can't find any updates for kde/qt even with pre-released updates on. What do I have to do to get 4.2.1?
<blane> anybody?
<blane> nevermind, google is your friend.
<alexander_> reconstructorsoftware is dead?
<Math1s> hello
<Math1s> I've tried Ubuntu 8.10 and got a network connection with it
<Math1s> now trying Kubuntu 8.10 but cannot get a network connection
<Math1s> strange
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Doeman> Hey guys i reinstalled windows and now my grub is gone. With my old pc i simply used the SUPER Grub disk and fixed it with that. Now, however for some reason i dont get the super grub disk menu and i go directly to some command line version. I dont know what to do, any ideas? Thanks
<BluesKaj> !Grub | Doeman
<ubottu> Doeman: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Doeman> bluekaj, ive read that but never got it to work, only thing that helped was the super grub disk..
<stealth-> anyone know how to change my mirror from kubuntu?
<ushurma> as
<draik> Hello everyone.
<alexander_> anyone russian here?
<ibrar> Is there any way to aggregate bandwidth of two ethernet
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know of a good email client with which I can forward a HTML email and strip out the sender's ID & email address.  i.e. just forward the HMTL body, not the headers?
<DarthFrog> That KMail can't do it is it's major drawback.
<DarthFrog> s/its/it's/
<roz2> I just set up Jaunty, and it appears that OpenGL is not working in hardware.  I have a ATI Radeon 3650
<roz2> GLXGears only gives me like 300 FPS
<roz2> mythtv falls back to software
<noren> !jaunty | roz2
<ubottu> roz2: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<roz2> oops I meant intrepid
<roz2> first time ubuntu user, long time linux user
<noren> !ati | roz2
<ubottu> roz2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<roz2> Wow... thats pretty darn cool.
<roz2> OK. It says I need to restart the computer to complete this installation of the drivers.  I know thats not true, and I can't restart, as I am running liveCD.  Do I just need to exit X, and run a modprobe fglrx at the command prompt?
<rmrfslash_> Let me just say the radeonhd driver is really coming along :)
<noren> roz2: i thouht u were on permanent install
<rmrfslash_> well... the open source ati drivers in general
<limette> hi ^^
<roz2> nope, just test driving right now.  Pretty attached to gentoo... and making sure that everything I do is good with KUbuntu
<noren> !hi | Limette
<ubottu> Limette: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<roz2> noren: can I modprobe the driver?
<noren> roz2: u can try but i m not sure if its good on live cd
<roz2> noren: how do you shutdown X?
<roz2> noren: in gentoo, I would /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<noren> ctrl alt backspace
<noren> same u can do here also
<roz2> noren: thanks
<roz__> noren: OMG its beautiful now,  transparency yummm
<noren> good
<DarthFrog> roz__: Try this command "glxgears".  If you do it from an xterm, youi'll get a FPS report.
<limette> somehow i closed my taskbar, how can i start it again ? ^^
<noren> limette: what do u mean
<triune> if jaunty ships with 2.6.28
<triune> will there be an upgrade to 2.6.29 later?
<limette> well i dont know how its called in english, the thing very bottom of your screen where you can see what windows are open
<triune> or will we have to wait for the 9.10 ?
<noren> limette: just right click and add a panel then u can add the desired widget there
<noren> !jaunty | triune
<ubottu> triune: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009, Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<userone> hi
<noren> !hi | userone
<ubottu> userone: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<limette> noren: Thank you very much, i got it back now ^^
<noren> limette: ur welcome
<triune> thanks, but i was just asking a question about releases in general
<triune> if out-of-cycle updates happen to the kernel package
<CoXmiK> hello
<starenka> hi, can find a kde 4.2.1 repo for hardy, any clues?
<rmrfslash_> How can I enable Capture & Caputre 2 (my microphones) permanently. It seems that everytime I reboot, these devices a re deselected/
<rmrfslash_> I'm enabling these in hda intel mixer
<alexander_> where i can find kDE splasah images?
<mick__> maybe on http://www.kde-look.org/
<alexander_> no i ned a pth where it save?
<mefisto__> rmrfslash_: are you talking about a kmix setting?
<rmrfslash_> mmmmmmm i think so
<rmrfslash_> whatever you open when you click on the volume icon in the taskbar and hit "Mixer"
<rmrfslash_> sorry, click on the volume icon in the system tray
<mefisto__> try this: set things up the way you want them, then settings menu, configure kmix, and click OK or Apply. that seems to save the settings for me
<rmrfslash_> k
<rmrfslash_> I have to reboot to check if this worked... but ill take your work for it
<rmrfslash_> ;)
<rmrfslash_> I'm making a document that will explain how to get an entire XPS 16 working
<rmrfslash_> though DRI support in any of the radeon drivers will break resume from suspend-to-ram/disk... this is the only major problem I've encountered
<mick__> alexender: i can't help you sorry
<mefisto__> rmrfslash_: if you want to see if it worked, quit kmix, then restart it again from the menu
<rmrfslash_> Other than this..... I've got a nice working machine. Though my wife (who uses a mac) doesn't know how or why I deal w/ this ;)
<rmrfslash_> Kubuntu has WAY BETTER POWER MANAGEMENT THAN GNOME!
<rmrfslash_> btw.
<BluesKaj> heh, I'm not too happy with the screensaver link to power management on kde4. There's no rhyme or reason to it's implementation..very erratic IMO
<rmrfslash_> 4.1?
<mick__> Alexender: Ubuntu stores the splash screen file image at directory /usr/share/pixmaps/splash. ( i found it on a website)
<ab> #ubuntu
<mick__> i think it's the same directory for kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mick__> No codecs aviable on amarok ( for listen webradio), someone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kbmaniac> Hi all, just moved from KDE3 to KDE4 ... wow ... OK having a problem getting my head around the plasma dashboard. Is there an idiots guide around ?
<ActionParsnip> kbmaniac: ask about it here and the room will reply if it can
<alexander_> Can i download and install drivers ati and nvidia both?
<mijagi> please join to #krezji
<kbmaniac> cool ... OK in plasma dashboard is there a way to resise all the 'plasmoids' without scalling them individually ?
<kbmaniac> I get uneven results ... lol
<ActionParsnip> erm, not to my knowledge
<kbmaniac> OK no worries, its still early days
<ActionParsnip> could do it over time with micro tweaking, lock them afterwards though so they stay put
<kbmaniac> Yep I found the lock key - sooo how do you say add a new folder to the desktop ? new has gone ...
<HappySmileMan> Where can I get info on a package, like if I want to know what a dependency actually does
<ActionParsnip> HappySmileMan: apt-cache search <name>
<theresa> I have USB speakers and they do not have audio playing through them.
<theresa> What am I missing to make them work? I can hear the test audio, but not music through amarok.
<mefisto__> theresa: do you have the codecs installed for the filetypes you're playing in amarok?
<theresa> mefisto__: I should. How can I check?
<stealth-> how can I make the screen brgither in kde4?
<theresa> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<theresa> mefisto__: The audio is playing in amarok, I just can't hear it
<casinowarren> does anyone know how to change the appearance of the kde 4.2 interface
<mefisto__> casinowarren: systemsettings > appearance
<casinowarren> i'm looking to skin the interface to look like something else...I liked the way imagicos looks, and want to see what other skins are available
<theresa> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mefisto__> theresa: can you play those files with any other players?
<casinowarren> mefisto__: that didn't really do what I wanted it to
<mefisto__> casinowarren: right-click desktop, appearance settings, and click "new theme" button
<theresa> mefisto__: No. I just tried amarok and minirok
<casinowarren> mefisto__: that's not changing much
<roz__> I am trying to install Kubuntu and appear to be having CD / CD ROM issues.... I would prefer to install it over the internet anyway.  Is there a minimal CD to do so?
<Darkrift2> ok, i seem to have a problem with my syste. Every time i watch a dvd, kaffeine tells me i need to "sudo /usr/share/doc/kaffeine/install-css.sh" which i do. this basically uses apt to install some packages, but why would i have to install the same package more than once? why would it let me without saying package is up to date ?
<mefisto__> casinowarren: once you've installed new themes, select them from the dropdown menu
<casinowarren> it only changed the level of darkness on my task bar
<voicu> Hi, does anyone have any idea why the power applet hangs for almost a minute when switching profiles? It seems to do that when it has to enable/disable compositing
<voicu> but enabling/disabling compositing goes a lot faster from the system settings thingy
<roz__> is there a Minimal KUbuntu CD at all?
<mefisto__> roz__: yes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hix> casinowarren: search repos for 'dekorator', maybe this is what you looking for
<SandGorgon> roz__: I did a minimal kde install from ubuntu-minimal (kdelibs, kdebase, kdebase-bin, kdebase-plasma, kwin,  kdebase-workspace, kde-workspace-data, kdebase-workspace-bin, kdm, g++)
<casinowarren> ok
<roz__> mefisto__: how can I tell it to install KUbuntu from the Ubuntu CD?\
<yaa__> how can i make myself a sudouser
<Thibit> Location of kubuntu's bug reporting system?
<mefisto__> roz__: once you have a cli environment installed, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<roz__> mefisto__: i come from many years of Gentoo--- thats nothing
<roz__> mefisto__: but you understand my preference for internet based installation
<Thibit> Nevermind... <.<;;
<yaa__> chukch
<yaa__> whats up man eaters
<yaa__> ell me how can i make myself a sudo user
<nyad> hi. my ubuntu 8.10 rejects everything that tries to connect to it. I want to turn this off. I have disabled ufw. yet my pc still refuses to let apps connect to my machine
<nyad> how do I stop it from rejecting everything
<hix> yaa__: define 'become a sudo user'.. wanna work as root?
<nyad> add yourself to sudoers file or the wheel group
<yaa__> no. i want to make a user sudo user
<yaa__> what i have to write in sudoers
<theresa> mefisto__: I rebooted and I can hear the startup tone, but not my audio through any other means.
<mefisto__> theresa: what means do you have? (other than amarok)
<theresa> mefisto__: minirok, firefox (youtube) so far
<nyad> http://pastebin.com/d1bb8fb32
<yaa__> which way  can i make myself wheel group member
<hix> User Manager
<nyad> run kuser
<yaa__> hix^ - by ssh
<mefisto__> theresa: you may want to install another player to see if you can play your files. it may be missing codecs, or may be a config problem with just amarok
<theresa> mefisto__: Just tried kaffeine. That works.
<mefisto__> theresa: and it's playing the same files that don't play in amarok?
<theresa> mefisto__: What codec would I be missing with amarok? What setting should I check? This also happens with firefox.
<theresa> mefisto__: Correct.
<hix> sudo adduser USER GROUP
<mefisto__> theresa: it seems you have the codecs to play the files. is amarok's volume turned up?
<mefisto__> theresa: what version amarok do you have?
<theresa> mefisto__: volume is at 100%. It is version Installed: 2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3.1
<mefisto__> theresa: look in amarok's settings > configure amarok > engine. is "output plugin" set to "alsa"?
<theresa> mefisto__: autodetect
<hix> yaa__: add yourself to 'admin' group
<yaa__> hix -- which way&
<hix> yaa__: sudo adduser USERNAME admin
<theresa> mefisto__: I set it to alsa and still no audio while track is playing
<mefisto__> theresa: try closing and restarting amarok (right-click the systray icon to shut down amarok)
<yaa__> hix -it does not work
<hix> yaa__: you cant add yourself of course. must be done by an already privileged user
<theresa> mefisto__: Nope. Still no audio while track plays
<hix> yaa__: sudo visudo     ..and add USERNAME ALL=(ALL) ALL
<yaa__> sudo nano /etc/sudoers wil be correct&
<hix> will work, but should be done using visudo
<yaa__> i m afraid of vi))
<hix> ;)
<hix> put this line in.. hit ESC ... then SHIFT+:     ...then wq  and  ENTER
<mefisto__> theresa: maybe amarok is sending the audio to another soundcard?    asoundconf list   will list your audio hardware devices.    asoundconf set-default-card <name-of-soundcard-from-list>  to set the default
<theresa> mefisto__: I restarted amarok and got 'xine was unable to initialize any drivers'
<theresa> mefisto__: xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers.
<mefisto__> theresa: you got that message after changing what?
<theresa> mefisto__: sound card
<hix>  yaa__: but i think this command uses nano anyway
<yaa__> hix thanx it works )
<hix> yaa__: great ;)
<yaa__> we did it)
<theresa> mefisto__: I have 2 items listed; 'ICH6' and 'default'
<mefisto__> theresa: listed where? asoundconf lists those?
<theresa> mefisto__: Yes
<mefisto__> theresa: which one set as default give you the xine error?
<theresa> mefisto__: Don't recall. Let me check
<theresa> mefisto__: default
<theresa> mefisto__: I set it back to the ICH6 and amarok plays the track, but I'm not getting audio as that's not the USB speakers
<baptiste_> bonsoir
<theresa> mefisto__: I'm going to reboot. BRB.
<baptiste_> vous parlez francais icic ?
<baptiste_> vous parlez francais ici ?
<mefisto__> !fr | baptiste_
<ubottu> baptiste_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jamesjedimaster> !fr | baptiste_
<baptiste_> thank's
<LaNdi> ca u bo
<yaa__> how can i make userX paths equal to root's
<theresa> mefisto__: Rebooted and nothing.
<astrobear> http://dpaste.com/17400/ :: oh boy
<astrobear> please help if you can
<astrobear> i did chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers but it still gives me that msg
<theresa> astrobear: chmod it back and use 'sudo /etc/sudoers'
<astrobear> chmod it back to 0777?
<theresa> Never chmod a file that important to 777.
<astrobear> it was only temporary
<theresa> OK
<theresa> What are you trying to do?
<astrobear> just enough to edit it's contents
<astrobear> use the NOPASSWD for /usr/bin
<theresa> 'sudo nano /etc/sudoers' doesn't work?
<astrobear> theresa: http://dpaste.com/17403/
<astrobear> heath@kb1:~$ sudo chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<astrobear> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<theresa> astrobear: 'sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers'
<Ar3Ch3r> Hey, i am new to ubuntu. I need some help installing a .tar.bz2 file can someone pm me or help me?
<astrobear> heath@kb1:~$ sudo chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<astrobear> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: what's the problem?
<Ar3Ch3r> I have never installed a program before on linux, and i downloaded xchat
<Ar3Ch3r> To use irc on my fresh install of ubuntu
<astrobear> from the command line, tar -xvjf file.tar.bz2
<mefisto__> astrobear: can you log in with recovery mode from grub to do the chmod ?
<astrobear> but you should just do "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<Ar3Ch3r> If you tell me how to get to the command line im sure i could follow you
<Ar3Ch3r> i forgot what it was called
<astrobear> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Ar3Ch3r> ubuntu
<theresa> mefisto__: What would make amarok and minirok play through the wrong card while kaffeine doens't have that issue?
<astrobear> hold down alt and press the f2 button to bring a command prompt, type 'xterm' and then type "sudo apt-get install xchat" and then just type 'xchat' to launch the program
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: and if you need more help with ubuntu, ask #ubuntu
<astrobear> :)
<Ar3Ch3r> ok thanks. im trying that now! :)
<mefisto__> theresa: I don't know. you could try asking in #amarok, but be sure to let them know you're not using amarok 2
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r:  and xchat should be in the internet menu
<astrobear> ..after installing
<astrobear> mefisto__: i would have to boot into live cd
<Ar3Ch3r> ok thanks!
<astrobear> mefisto__: guess i will do that when kde gets through compiling
<Ar3Ch3r> sorry one more question, astrobear, that command you gave me, is it downloading a new file? its working but just curious. or is it using the one i already downlaoded
<yaa__> good night everybody
<astrobear> it's downloading a new file and doing the installing for you. you can delete your previous file and if you want to remove xchat, you can do "sudo apt-get remove xchat" from the command line. also there's a terminal icon in your 'accessories' menu if you want to get to a terminal without having to use my memorized shortcuts
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r ^
<astrobear> gn yaa__
<Ar3Ch3r> wow , i like linux :)
<astrobear> :)
<astrobear> apt is ver nice
<astrobear> very*
<Ar3Ch3r> is there a list anywhere that gives me a list of other progs that you can type those type of commands to install... like aim or something
<astrobear> you keep interrupting my tux math game! ;)
<Ar3Ch3r> sorry :(
<Dragnslcr> Ar3Ch3r- Adept
<astrobear> type 'apt-cache search <subject>
<theresa> mefisto__: I'm on KDE 3.5. I thought I was on 4.2. Odd
<astrobear> Dragnslcr: he/she's on ubuntu
<Ar3Ch3r> thanks
<astrobear> so.. Ar3Ch3r, you can use synaptic instead
<astrobear> synaptic or whatever visual program manager ubuntu has
<astrobear> srsly though, ask in #ubuntu, they are helpful :)
<astrobear> this is the kubuntu channel
<Ar3Ch3r> kk thanks, ohh i didnt know there was a differ
<astrobear> if you get a chance, "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", you won't regret it
<Ar3Ch3r> <--- = Noob
<Ar3Ch3r> will do now
<astrobear> that will install kubuntu
<hix> .oO( ;) )
<Ar3Ch3r> what is kubuntu?
<hix> better GUI
<astrobear> it's the same as ubuntu with KDE as the desktop environment
<astrobear> yes, it looks prettier
<Ar3Ch3r> ohhhh i saw a demo for that i think
<astrobear> and a lot more thought (imho) has went into making it the better choice for DEs
<theresa> Ar3Ch3r: Are you a windows or mac user?
<Ar3Ch3r> windows
<theresa> Then go with KDE (Kubuntu)
<hix> .oO( sh'd i paste that to #ubuntu? )
<astrobear> yup, kde will be better suited for you then
<Ar3Ch3r> ok i will
<Ar3Ch3r> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<astrobear> then you can ask in here all you want for help :)
<Ar3Ch3r> sweetness!
<astrobear> yup, this place is sweet. there many people here a lot more knowledgeable than myself
<mefisto__> theresa: if you're seeing kde 3.5 in the amarok or kaffeine help menus, that's because they are kde3 apps. konqueror or dolphin (both kde4 apps) help menus will probably say kde 4.2
<theresa> mefisto__: No, they say 3.5.10 for KDE. I thought I went to 4.2 a week ago or so
<Ar3Ch3r> ok cool, astrobear i got xchat working
<astrobear> cool :)
<astrobear> it's what i used my first time on linux too
<astrobear> then i switched to irssi
<Ar3Ch3r> well i hope i stick with it, a little confusing here at first but i notice its a lot faster.
<Ar3Ch3r> im just using a crapbox to test this
<Ar3Ch3r> 1 ghz
<Ar3Ch3r> lol
<mefisto__> theresa: do you have kubuntu hardy?
<astrobear> and mainly now, unless X.org crashes, I use konversation
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: that's what i use as well, how much memory do you have?
<theresa> mefisto__: no, I'm on Ibex
<mefisto__> theresa: then you should have kde4
<theresa> Maybe that's the cause of this issue. How do I get kde4 installed?
<astrobear> because i can't recommend kde 4 to you if you don't have atleast 1gb with that 1ghz processor
<hix> kded4 --version
<astrobear> kde 4 uses a lot of memory
<astrobear> for good reasons though
<Ar3Ch3r> i have about 512 mb of ram
<Ar3Ch3r> dang
<jirik> Hi, I have problem with my Gmail account. I have about 1800 emails in Inbox, but in KDE 4.2 in Kubuntu 8.10 Kmail is not able to download ALL e-mail. It downloads only about first 350 (the oldest). Are there any know problem?
<theresa> What is that command again for displaying your system stats in Konversation?
<hix> kded --version tells you version for old apps ,)
<theresa> sysinfo, got it
<Ar3Ch3r> isnt that the version with the cool 3d boxes and stuff? yeah i only have 512 mb.
<theresa> mefisto__: /sysinfo says I'm on 4.2
<Ar3Ch3r> i may do an upgrade on this since memory for this pc is so cheap now
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: well, try kde out, see how amazing it can be and then use it when you get enough ram :)
<astrobear> it' well worth it
<theresa> I'm going to reboot and hope for the best.
<astrobear> anyone know if kubuntu still has kde 3.5 available for download?
<Ar3Ch3r> ok astrobear, got this. configuring kdm " a display manager is a program that ........"
<Ar3Ch3r> "package configuration" in top left
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r:  well, since you are going to be using gnome it seems, choose gdm
<Ar3Ch3r> astrobear, theres no options, it is just in that server window a long message
<Ar3Ch3r> then at the bottom it says <ok>
<Ar3Ch3r> does this mean im all done?
<Ar3Ch3r> nvm
<astrobear> :)
<Ar3Ch3r> hit enter. sry ahah
<Ar3Ch3r> is there something i can click to see how much ram i have on pc?
<hix> astrobear: theres a ppa repo for kde3
<hix> astrobear: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/ubuntu intrepid main     .. then install kubuntu-desktop-kde3
<wirianna> #allseron
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: 'cat /proc/meminfo' from the command line
<astrobear> i don't know how gnome does it
<theresa> mefisto__: About KDE tells me I'm on 3.5.10. It's odd, but I know I'm on 4.2 and I guess that's all which matters.
<mefisto__> theresa: about kde from which app?
<theresa> Konversation, Amarok
<astrobear> okay, this time nobody interrupt me from my tux math game! ;)
<mefisto__> theresa: they are kde 3 apps using kde 3 libraries. try looking in konqueror or dolphin about kde
<hix> theresa: konversation runs on 3.5 , even in 4.2
<theresa> OK. Dolphin says 4.2.00
<hix> theresa: type   kded --version     ...  and   kded4 --version    ...both there
<theresa> 4.2.00 (KDE 4.2.0)
<Ar3Ch3r> <astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: 'cat /proc/meminfo' from the command line < --- "no such file or directory"
<astrobear> type "free"
<astrobear> you shouldn't get that while using ubuntu though
<astrobear> was it typed correctly?
<Ar3Ch3r> 384368, wow, totally need to put my mem in right. i meesssed it up
<Ar3Ch3r> yeah i got that i typed it correctly though
<astrobear> hmm
<vincent__> hop !! hello !
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: since you are using such a terribly old computer like i am, i can recommend a few games for you, type this to get them: sudo apt-get install openarena teeworlds wesnoth frozen-bubble
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: also... sudo apt-get install inkscape gimp blender
<astrobear> ^ for graphic design and animation
<astrobear> the amarok music player is great
<Ar3Ch3r> idk if my comp will support that ... not much memory
<astrobear> and if you just want to browse from the cli, type "apt-cache search games" or essentially anything you think you might like
<Ar3Ch3r> gimp blender lol
<astrobear> these games can be played on the most minimum machines
<baptiste_> bonsoir
<astrobear> for open arena though, you will need to take the graphics down a little, but it's still playable and i still prefer it like that when i'm playing
<baptiste_> je suis perdu, on peut m'aider ?
<astrobear> baptiste_: french?
<hix> astrobear: blender on old machines is no fun to work *g
<astrobear> hix: this is true, but i'm just showing off a few gui apps
<baptiste_> yes franche astrobear
<astrobear> baptiste_: then join #ubuntu-fr
<baptiste_> erf, french
<baptiste_> thank's
<astrobear> your welcome, good luck
<Ar3Ch3r> astrobear, what would catigory or "section" would i look under for stuff like xfire and aim in synaptic package manager
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: for ubuntu, use pidgin
<astrobear> kde users like kopete
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: some more apps to look @: AUDIO) audacity, rosegarden, ardour, hydrogen, VIDEO) mplayer or vlc
<Ar3Ch3r> kk
<astrobear> apt-cache search <program> to get a description of what the program do, e.g.: apt-cache search audacity
<mefisto__> apt-cache show <program> will give you details on the package
<astrobear> also for games, Ar3Ch3r, sudo apt-get install smc
<astrobear> super maryo worlds
<astrobear> chronicles*
<Ar3Ch3r> astrobear thaere is a search box im using instead of typing it in the command promt, in synaptic
<astrobear> i keep thinking of games because it's about all i can do right now until the kde dev packages are through compiling :P
<astrobear> ah, glad you found it.
<Ar3Ch3r> lol
<Ar3Ch3r> hmmm i cant find smc in the search box
<Ar3Ch3r> :(
<astrobear> when is kubuntu switching to koffice?
<astrobear> search for super maryo
<astrobear> koffice2*
<beatzz> wow
<beatzz> how awsome is this
<astrobear> ?
<beatzz> Ubunutu irc? and even a #kubuntu channel by default!?
<astrobear> :)
<beatzz> this rocks
<beatzz> sup everyone :D
<astrobear> hehe, chillin like a villian yo
<beatzz> can i get authed ;) ??
<astrobear> are you not registered?
<beatzz> nothin just been workin on CompTIA Linux+ latly
<beatzz> no first time i used this irc client on this laptop.
<astrobear> /msg nickserv help register
<beatzz> thanks :)
<Ar3Ch3r> ok, illl be back u around a lot astrobear?
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: always
<Ar3Ch3r> kk cya aroudn
<beatzz> peace Ar3Ch3r
<vtrt> Hi!
<beatzz> sup
<astrobear> this google voice application is sweet
<beatzz> havent tryed it
<vtrt> I have problem i can't update amarok to version newer than 1.4
<astrobear> i finally have sms messages with their service and that makes me happy
<beatzz> aircrack-ng > * :P
<beatzz> can u post error?
<vtrt> there is no error it just doesn't seem to see newer ver
<astrobear> amarok-kde4
<astrobear> i think that's the package for amarok2
<astrobear> apt-cache search amarok
<astrobear> see what there is
<vtrt> wait i'll try amarok-kde4 because it wasn't written on the howto on kubuntu web
<robertss> Which packages will I need to get a winmodem working?
<beatzz> sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<vtrt> it worked but now i can't run it xD
<vtrt> k works xD
<beatzz> ;)
<beatzz> robertss: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/WinModems_and_Linux
<vtrt> thank you very much xD
<vtrt> cya
<beatzz> peace vtrt
<robertss> Thanks beatzz
<beatzz> robertss: np :)
<beatzz> robertss: btw that was the first link google gave me when i searched "patches to get winmodem working"
<astrobear> Ar3Ch3r: if you want to play mp3 files, you'll need to install ubuntu-restricted-extras package and kubuntu-restricted-packages if you are on kde, though with only 512mb ram for your 1ghz machine, i'd stick with gnome
<astrobear> ack that wasn't clear
<robertss> beatzz: Me too but the link didn't work. I just tried it again and its back up
<astrobear> ubuntu-restricted-packages for ubuntu and kubuntu-restricted-packages for kubuntu
<beatzz> soo.
<sakura> hi, i installed kde-nightly and now in the session i dont have the bar that is at the bottom
<sakura> how can i runt that pprocess ?
<beatzz> you mean your Panel?
<beatzz> sakura: you mean your Panel? with your Kmenu and clock?
<sakura> yes beatzz
<beatzz> sakura: give me a sec im gettin it for ya
<mefisto__> plasma
<sakura> thanks
<beatzz> sakura: Alt+F1
<beatzz> System Settings
<beatzz> sakura: Alt+F1 > System Settings
<sakura> beatzz, i runned plasma and the desktop is back :)
<sakura> but i think is the kde4.1, not kde4.2
<beatzz> sakura: plasma as in a terminal? 'plasma'?
<sakura> yes beatzz
<sakura> in a terminal
<beatzz> what dose that do?
<sakura> i dont know
<sakura> but the desktop comes
<sakura> and the bar
<beatzz> refresh the desktop?
<sakura> maybe
<beatzz> hmm i get nothing when i enter 'plasma' into a terminal
<beatzz> and nothing from 'sudo apt-get install plasma'
<mefisto__> beatzz: yours is already running. you can kill it with "killall plasma" then start it again
<sakura> how can i remove kde completly f?
<beatzz> sudo rm -9 /*
<beatzz> jk
<beatzz> i dont know that one
<sakura> beatzz, i only want to remove kde :)
<mefisto__> sakura: what version? intrepid?
<sakura> not all my hardrive
<sakura> yes mefisto__
<mefisto__> sakura: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<sakura> thanks mefisto__
#kubuntu 2009-03-22
<julmumma> hi, how do i install a new style in kubuntu? that i have downloaded from kde-look.org. thanks
<rafael> hello
<beatzz> julmumma: view the README.txt  with a text editor or cat
<davidjheinrich> can anyone help me with an xorg.conf problem?
<beatzz> possibly
<davidjheinrich> I describe my problem fully at this url
<davidjheinrich> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6934453#post6934453
<beatzz> k give me a minute to read up
<davidjheinrich> thanks
<beatzz> sorry but that ones over my head
<davidjheinrich> well, thanks for giving it a look
<beatzz> np
<beatzz> Good luck with that one -_-; lol
<beatzz> perhaps google some xorg.config files and compair to what you have?
<beatzz> or read the man file for xorg.config
<beatzz> echo $MANPATH
<beatzz> man /absolutePATH/xorg.config
<davidjheinrich> I've read the entire xorg.conf man file :-(
<davidjheinrich> bbl
<beatzz> yikes
<beatzz> have you tryed info?
<mefisto__> davidjheinrich: have you tried putting those modelines (or just one to start with) in the Monitor section instead of a separate Modes section?
<elaterite> Hi - shopping for a new mobo. Has p45 chipset issues been resolved?
<beatzz> from what i gather from google.
<beatzz> no
<needhelp1> does kubuntu have lame preinstalled
<needhelp1> im trying to shrink a mp3...
<needhelp1> will amarok do this?
<beatzz> sudo apt-get install lame
<needhelp1> thanks beatzz any idea if amarok can do this? export to a lower bitrate?
<beatzz> needhelp1: i dont think so, i just checked 'man amarok' and i dident see anything about it.
<beatzz> you could try
<beatzz> http://amarok.kde.org/
<beatzz> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User_Guides
<efgaa> plz help how to install beyl jaunty
<efgaa> plz help how to install beyl jaunty
<beatzz> more English please?
<beatzz> efgaa: can you be more specific?
<efgaa> how to install from start to finish beryl manager so i can use the nice desktop that you see on youtube i have jaunty and no nvidia or ati drivers needed
<efgaa> and emerald to
<efgaa> how to install from start to finish beryl manager so i can use the nice desktop that you see on youtube i have jaunty and no nvidia or ati drivers needed
<efgaa> and emerald to
<efgaa> plz help
<beatzz> im sorry
<beatzz> thats a bit over my head
<beatzz> google would be my best advice
<metropolis> hi
<dr_willis> err.. beryl is dead.. use compiz-fusion?
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Guest63602> is there any utility to extract the audio from a video file?
<dr_willis> Guest63602:  ffmpeg, mencoder,  avidemux, winff, can all proberly do it.
<dr_willis> and proberly others..
<Ariadnax> hello all
<Ariadnax> is kontact supposed to be full screen? how do i change these?
<mefisto__> Ariadnax: alt-F3, advanced, turn off "fullscreen"
<Ariadnax> mefisto__, not working
<mefisto__> alt-F3 doesn't pop up a menu?
<Ariadnax> nope
<Ariadnax> nothing happens
<mefisto__> Ariadnax: can you see kontact in task manager when you switch to a non-fullscreen window?
<Ariadnax> mefisto__, when i quit, i can see the reminder daemon, but quiting is the only way to seeing the panels again
<mefisto__> Ariadnax: systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortcuts, KDE component: KWin. is there a shortcut for "window operations menu" (default is alt-F3)
<eSPyeL> I've been reading for hours trying to get my sound to work in flash videos.  Does anyone have a guide to get sound working in 64 bit kubuntu in flash videos?  Sound works fine everywhere else.
<SJrX> KDE 4.2.1 out?
<kasm279> yay, i got my wireless working!
<brunoqc> SJrX: yes but I don't know if the package are available on the ppa
<SJrX> lame
<kasm279> wats the package?
<brunoqc> SJrX: for KDE 4.2.1 I guess they should be available
<brunoqc> it was released March 4th
<kasm279> ...
<brunoqc> SJrX: I use the PPA and I got KDE: 4.2.1
<kasm279> does anybody know how to turn down mouse sensitivity in kubunt?
<SJrX> oh that means I probably have it already
<kasm279> kubuntu**
<brunoqc> SJrX: try kde4-config -v
<brunoqc> in Konsole
<kasm279> me?
<kasm279> oh, oops
<brunoqc> kasm279: maybe it's in "keyboard & mouse" in system settings, I see "pointer acceleration"
<SJrX> 4.2.1
<brunoqc> :)
<eSPyeL> How do you use the PPA to get 4.2.1?
<eSPyeL> Is it a repo?
<brunoqc> yes
<brunoqc> eSPyeL:  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/ppa
<eSPyeL> Thanks
<brunoqc> eSPyeL: you're welcome
<eSPyeL> Anyone have any tips for getting sound to work in flash?
<mefisto__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<adred> how do i add collection in amarok? like add library in rhythmbox.
<grey08> hellooo
<adred> how do i add collection in amarok? like add library in rhythmbox.
<beatzz> adred: use the Files tab on the side to locate your music directory
<beatzz> left hand side*
<grey08> Is there anyway UBS system can be installed in kubuntu/  buntu?
<kasm279> ubs?
<grey08> yes, an accounting system
<kasm279> who here is using konversation?
<kasm279> oh, wait. who has opera web browser?
<mefisto__> I have opera
<kasm279> mefisto, have you looked at differen themes for it?
<mefisto__> for opera? not really. I tried a few of the installed ones and went back to the default
<mefisto__> why do you ask kasm279
<kasm279> if you use cleanlooks kde theme, you should look at the mirge aprice theme for opera
<kasm279> they match perfectly
<Silentstri> #blender
<kasm279> ?
<Ev0luti0n_> spam.lol
<kasm279> (i know wat blender is, but wats with the anouncement?)
<Silentstri> didnt mean to
<Silentstri> im not good with irc
<Ev0luti0n_> :o
<Silentstri> didnt know i needed /join
<Silentstri> srry all
<Silentstri> oh, is hh the latest LTS?
 * Ev0luti0n_ listening to Vader - What colour is your blood?
 * kasm279 yells in frustation
<kasm279> kubuntu wont recognise any usb stuff
<Ev0luti0n_> :o
<Ev0luti0n_> i would help you out, but I'm still a newb too
<Ev0luti0n_> lulz
<kasm279> lol
<kasm279> im restarting
<kasm279> ah, restart fixed it
<kasm279> %C2,1 yay!
<kasm279> yay!
<kasm279> ýàý
 * kasm279 is happy
 * kasm279 smiles
<Nephilus> how do you install playonlinux for kubuntu?
<Nephilus> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<Nephilus> any one there?
<Kasm279> i am
<Nephilus> !weather 87392
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather 87392
<Nephilus> I think his name should be Kbot
<Kasm279> i agree
<Nephilus> or kubottu
<Nephilus> thankfully. I wanted to make sure some one was there :)
<Kasm279> you want the debian version
<Kasm279> wiat, nvm
<Kasm279> its the ubuntu version(didnt see it)
<Kasm279> and download the Deb file
<Nephilus> Yeah i just got an error and kind of freaked out and so i blamed it on kubuntu :) sorry
<Nephilus> I figured it out though
<Nephilus> just had to install again
<Kasm279> ok
<Kasm279> will it run ms flight sim?
<mefisto__> Kasm279: tried flightgear?
<Nephilus> does anyone know a free game for linux taht is an Rpg or mmorpg?
<Kasm279> you could torrent age of empires....
<Dragnslcr> !info wesnoth
<ubottu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.5-1ubuntu0.2 (intrepid), package size 3815 kB, installed size 8684 kB
<Nephilus> shame!
<Kasm279> oh, thought you said RTS
<Nephilus> I could also torrent a lot of games and i probably will but that is illegal and you didn't hear me say that! lol JK
<Kasm279> anyway, will it run ms fs?
<mefisto__> Kasm279: I doubt it, but you could check appdb.winehq.org
<Kasm279> i have tried flightgear on an older computer that was to slow
<johantri> hi guys, i want to as how to setup wacom in kubuntu. is there any easier way ?
<Kasm279> this install is ony a day old
<johantri> can anyone help me how to setup wacom in kubuntu ? with pressure sensitive and stuff
<Kasm279> look on the wacom site....?
<Kasm279> no ops in here?
<Kasm279> !weather
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather
<Kasm279> !rules
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Kasm279> !wats going on
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wats going on
<Kasm279> lol
<Kasm279> !you
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you
 * Kasm279 is bored
<Kasm279> !who i am
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who i am
<Kasm279> like i said, im bored
<jimmy51> hello, i just ran the google earth installer and when i try to run it i get: ./googleearth-bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/i686/cmov/libssl.so.0.9.8: symbol BIO_test_flags, version OPENSSL_0.9.8 not defined in file libcrypto.so.0.9.8 with link time reference
<jimmy51> i just flew in from germany and am super tired.  is there something stupid i did wrong?
<jimmy51> sudo ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<jimmy51> clicked install
<jimmy51> ran googleearth
<jimmy51> eh, i'll mess with it in the morning
<jimmy51> or night
<jimmy51> whatever time it is after i wake up :)
<dfox_> jimmy. you need to mv the libssl in the googleearth directory to like libssl.so.0.9.8.old so it will use the system libssl instead
<dfox_> jimmy51, you didn't flap your arms? :)
<astrobear> [23:45] <astrobear> hmm.. when konqueror starts, it opens tabs from old, old sessions... and a lot of them
<astrobear> [23:45] <astrobear> how to keep this from happening?
<astrobear> that was me in #kde but no one has yet to help, anyone know the solution?
<alexander_> hi all
<alexander_> Anyone creating  custom kernel for LiveCD?
<kalidar> ls
<kalidar> anyone here?>
<mefisto_> astrobear: gotta be something in ~/.kde/share  maybe try renaming/deleting ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/closeditems_saved ?
<mefisto_> !hi | kalidar
<ubottu> kalidar: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kalidar> anyone online>
<astrobear> :P
<astrobear> mefisto_: that didn't work
<astrobear> i had deleted the contents of the file
<kalidar> im having trouble getting my konquer to load movies off webpages
<kalidar> can anyone assist
<astrobear> :)
<kalidar> ive instaled all the correct plugins
<astrobear> flash?
<kalidar> have it
<kalidar> and its inabled
<astrobear> i know
<kalidar> along with java script
<kalidar> but i cant watch movies off imeem
<kalidar> whats up with that?
<jimmy51> i just deleted libcrypto.whatever
<jimmy51> seems to be working
<astrobear> but flash in konqueror doesn't work well with youtube because they embed their flash in javascript
<jimmy51> there wasn't a libssl file in that directory
<astrobear> it works fine for some sites and not so well with others
<astrobear> blip.tv typically works well
<kalidar> yeah i have firefox aswell
<kalidar> blip.tv?
<astrobear> but for youtube, atm, i'm forced to use firefox
<kalidar> should i install that?
<astrobear> it's a site
<kalidar> awww
<kalidar> any thing i can install
<mefisto_> astrobear: I would log out of kde, rename the entire folder to ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror-backup then log in to kde again so a new set of files regenerates. if it's not fixed, you'll know if it's one of those files or something somewhere else
<kalidar> perhaps a different browser?
<astrobear> mefisto_: good idea
<astrobear> kalidar: try firefox for movies
<kalidar> i have
<kalidar> it says i need to download flash
<astrobear> mefisto_: will do after kde is through compiling
<kalidar> so i did and download .deb
<kalidar> and it instaled
<kalidar> and still dosent work
<astrobear> oh
<kalidar> firefox or konquer dont work with imeem
<astrobear> kalidar: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<astrobear> kalidar: you are using kde right?
<neph> How do you open a .bin file?
<neph> cd /home/blahblah location and then ./filename?
<neph> it is in my documents folder
<kalidar> yes
<kalidar> im using kde
<neph> okay thx
<Doni> hi
<kalidar> ok i did it
<kalidar> is that it?
<kalidar> do i just try again now?
<neph> i got an error
<neph> bash: ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x64.bin: Permission denied
<mefisto_> kalidar: killall konqueror to make sure it's not running, then restart it
<neph> cd /home/nickolas/Desktop
<neph> Desktop$ ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x64.bin
<neph> bash: ./PlaneShift-v0.4.03-x64.bin: Permission denied
<mefisto_> neph: what is this .bin file? is it installing a program?
<neph> yes
<Doni> i love kde 4.2!
<neph> onanother note so do i!
<neph> mefisto_: yes it is installing another program
<mefisto_> neph: usually root privileges are required to do that. was there install instructions from wherever you got the file?
<neph> no mefisto_ can i use sudo?
<kalidar> restart computer mefisto?
<kalidar> how you guys know all this stuff
<neph> sudo ./filename
<neph> ?
<mefisto_> kalidar: no, just restart konqueror. killall konqueror   <-- will kill all running instances
<kalidar> everytime ive come here ive gotten assistance prety quick
<kalidar> u guys rock XD
<kalidar> how do i kill
<kalidar> ok thanks
<kalidar> i gotcha
<mefisto_> neph: maybe sudo, but are you sure you know what this file will do?
<neph> yes it installs a game :)
<kalidar> thats a nifty trick thanks xD
<kalidar> ok mefisto it still wont let me
<kalidar> should i switch to debian?
<neph> Command not found mefisto_
<kalidar> kubuntu seems verry imcompleete
<doleyb> kalidar: why is incomplete?
<kalidar> just nothing seems to be working properly
<mefisto_> neph: typos?
<doleyb> kalidar: nothing?  Well, whatever, but here's a warning: If you think kubuntu is hard to get work, debian will be much worse...
<kalidar> forinstance i ahve all the plugins and javascript yet i cant watch videos online. also when i go to add widgets to desktop and click the install buten
<kalidar> i cant find them in the list
<kalidar> after their instaled
<kalidar> seems realy bugy
<p_quarles> kalidar: if something doesn't work in kubuntu, it's no more likely to work in debian
<kalidar> oh im aware of that
<doleyb> kalidar: Like what video can't you watch?
<kalidar> anything on imeem or youtube
<kalidar> with firefox and or konquer
<kalidar> and when i instal widgets from the ad widgets
<p_quarles> sounds like a video driver problem
<kalidar> they dont show up
<kalidar> naw ican watch mpgs off my desktop
<doleyb> kalidar: Do other flash sites work?
<kalidar> nope
<kalidar> they kinda do but anything with a built in player with a play butten dosent
<doleyb> kalidar: Maybe you should get the flash 10 version from adobe.com.
<kalidar> i did
<p_quarles> kalidar: you said you installed a .deb; have you tried sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<kalidar> instaled the .deb
<kalidar> nope ill try that
<kalidar> but i dont think ittel change much leme try
<mefisto_> kalidar: do you have the file /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so ?
<p_quarles> mefisto_: I don't think that's where Adobe's .deb package would install
<kalidar> ok its installed
<kalidar> ill killall and try again
<noren_> hi all
<kalidar> nope still not working
<kalidar> al i get is a white box
<kalidar> all i get is white box on the webpage with no play option or anything
<kalidar> plz if anyone can help me get around this
<kalidar> my only source of entertainment on linux is watchin movies online if i cant do that then im lost lol
<kalidar> i have the newest java jre and the newest flash
<kalidar> i made sure of that
<kalidar> could it be im lacking a dependency or a lib file or something?
<noren_> kalidar: are u on 32 bit or 63 bit
<noren_> 64 bit
<kalidar> well i have kubuntu i386 but my system is 64 capable as i had vista
<kalidar> i used to use mandrake back in the day and realy licked it so i thought ide convert back to linux again
<kalidar> plus its faster
<kalidar> and more customizable
<kalidar> but its also problem ridden and a hastle to install anything lol
<kalidar> fair trade for speed tho
<doleyb> kalidar: install flash 10 instead.
<kalidar> ok nvm
<kalidar> i figured it out thanks alot XD
<kalidar> could i ask one more question please?
<mefisto_> figured it out? what?
<doleyb> Lol go ahead
<kalidar> im tryin to install a desktop widget to display system resources i downloaded the tar file
<kalidar> sgz or whatever
<kalidar> and i click add on the desktop and add widget.sgz or whatever
<kalidar> and it dosent show up in the list
<kalidar> any idea?
<noren_> get the latest from the adobe site get the .deb pakage
<kalidar> whats it called
<kalidar> widget.deb?
<noren_> kalidar: if clicking is not working try draging it to the desktop the widgeeet u want
<kalidar> you mean the file?
<kalidar> ok ill give that shot
<kalidar> draged oxygen.skz
<kalidar> nothing
<kalidar> now its just siting on my desktop
<kalidar> any idea? do i have to extract it or something?
<doleyb> kalidar: You have an skz file?  What widget is it?
<kalidar> oxygen
<kalidar> .skz
<noren_> kalidar: i m confused what are u trying to do, were u not trying to get ur flash working
<kalidar> its a system display widget
<kalidar> i fixed flash
<kalidar> now i wana fix my widget problem
<doleyb> kalidar: Did you right-click, Add Widgets, Install New Widgets, Super-Karambar, oxygen.skz ?
<kalidar> i click ad desktop widget
<kalidar> yes
<kalidar> and it never showed up in the list of aplicable widgets
<kalidar> it did nothing
<doleyb> kalidar: Did you Install New Widgets, Install From File?
<kalidar> yes
<kalidar> :) and i installed from site too
<doleyb> kalidar: And then what did you do?
<kalidar> nada
<kalidar> i looked for the widget in the list so that i could add it
<kalidar> but it dident installl
<doleyb> kalidar: What happens when you Install New Widgets, Install From File?
<kalidar> nothing
<kalidar> takes me to desktop
<kalidar> and theirs no new widget
<doleyb> kalidar: The button doesn't do anything?? Are you actually clicking the button?
<kalidar> yes lol it clicks
<kalidar> window closes
<kalidar> like it installed
<kalidar> but i cant find it
<kalidar> its weird
<kalidar> its like the widget program is broken or something
<kalidar> i click install from file then install dasboard mac os x
<kalidar> then click oxygen.skz
<doleyb> kalidar: Why Mac?
<kalidar> then finish
<kalidar> and its not in the list
<kalidar> why mac? cuz it dosent show up int he window when i slect plasma
<kalidar> the install file dosent show up in the folder
<kalidar> so i gues its only supported as a mac os x file
<mefisto_> kalidar: do you have a link? where did you get it from?
<kalidar> sure gime a sec mefisto
<doleyb> kalidar: It's not mac...!
<kalidar> www.kde-look.org
<kalidar> thats where i got it
<kalidar> thats the site where i went to install from aswell when it brought up instal list when i click add new widgets
<kalidar> oh also i went to get new splash screens and same problem happend
<kalidar> perhaps i should reinstall?
<doleyb> kalidar: It's not a mac widget.
<mefisto_> kalidar: what's it called? what does it do?
<kalidar> i know that lol
<kalidar> its a system display widget
<kalidar> oxygen.skz
<noren_> kalidar: i meant did u try draginf the widget fromm the add widget window to the desktop
<kalidar> 300 times XD
<kalidar> from the desktop widget butten in the corner to the right click desktop add widget
<kalidar> it dosent show up when i click add plasma widget tho
<noren_> yes
<kalidar> hmm i give up lol
<noren_> are u having prob with any othere widget also
<kalidar> guess sence im here would u guys know how to change yr bootloader to soemthing alitle more graphical ??
<kalidar> nope the preinstaled widgets are fine
<kalidar> but when ever i wana instal a new widget it dosent work
<kalidar> they dont show up in the list of choseable widgets after i instal them
<kalidar> says its a superkarumba theme
<kalidar> perhaps thats my problem
<noren_> kalidar: try restarting the kdm and see
<kalidar> cuz its not technaly a widget
<kalidar> kdm?
<doleyb> kalidar: Anyway for a more easy thing, try the ksensors package
<kalidar> sry im a linux idiot compaired to you guys lol
<kalidar> kk how do i get ksensors package
<noren_> not widget then what are u trying to get installed
<kalidar> a sensor widget for my desktop to display hardrive space and ram usage etc..
<kalidar> if u guys know where i can find one that will work
<kalidar> then sweet it could just be the files im trying but their from a reliable source kde-look.org they should work
<doleyb> kalidar: Did you read this? http://phpandlinux.com/2008/11/09/system-health-monitoring-with-kubuntu-810/
<kalidar> oh btw when i load windows like that link you just sent me for a split second everything looks choppy and i see colored lines for a split second
<kalidar> kinda looks like a videocard glitch like u get in games that you cant run..
<kalidar> i have a intell duo
<kalidar> omg doley thanks man how did you find that help file?
<kalidar> nvm
<kalidar> thx
<kalidar> so sorry guys
<kalidar> i feel like a idiot lol
<kalidar> u guys are awesome much apreaciated ill try not to bother u anymore tonite :)
<kalidar> lol
<doleyb> Did it work yet?
<doleyb> Well good luck anyway!
<p-f> Whenever I suspend to ram, my usb external hard drive's device, /dev/sdb1 becomes invalid and I have to unplug/replug it in for it to work properly. Why, and how can I fix it?
<mefisto_> kalidar: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=86664  is that the one?
<doleyb> mefisto_: That's apparently it.
<draik__> My desktop will lose its internet connection from time to time. Only resolution I've found is to reboot. What should I do to remedy this issue?
<mefisto_> kalidar: that widget requires superkaramba (sudo apt-get install superkaramba) then you will see "superkaramba theme" in the list of widget types. it's not native plasmoid, mac OSX, etc
<noren_> draik_:  same prob here,,, if u find any sol do tell me also
<draik_> noren_: Sure. I find it odd that my installed apps and configs are the same elsewhere and they do not have the same issue.
<noren_> draik_: i have to manually reboot the adsl router
<mefisto_> draik_ and noren_: is this a wireless connection or wired?
<draik_> I have this laptop on the same router; never an issue here.
<draik_> mefisto_: I'm wired on both desktop and laptop
<noren_> wirres
<noren_> wired
<kalidar> yeah i got that cuz thx
<kalidar> i install superkarmba but it still not showing in the list
<kalidar> hmm..
<draik_> I find it odd for a wired connection to suddenly lose connectivity; moreover, no signs of issues with CAT-5 cable.
<usuario> oie[
<Kasm279> well, im gone for the night
<Kasm279> g'night everyone!
<the9a3eedi> Hi, what's the default dpi in Kubuntu on KDE 4.1? Is it me or does the text feel abnormally big?
<mefisto_> the9a3eedi: it's you (or more likely your incorrectly detected hardware)
<draik_> Is there a way to change the keyboard settings? They seem to be gone. I can't modify the repeat level and such.
<jamesjedimaster> draik_: system settings
<draik_> jamesjedimaster: The keyboard option is gone. I can't choose to set Num Lock on by default or the repeat rate.
<the9a3eedi> ah yes.. it WAS the DPI after all
<doleyb> draik_: are you missing any other options?
<the9a3eedi> I manually set it to 96DPI
<the9a3eedi> and its all good now
<draik_> doleyb: Don't think so. That's the only one I've noticed so far.
<the9a3eedi> maybe it figured that since I'm running an 1680x1050 it should switch to a higher DPI setting.. so yeah..
<draik_> I'm rebooting my desktop now and I'm hoping to get a steady connectivity with the interwebs
<draik> I am now connected to all the interwebs
<draik> Ok. so all is well with the desktop, but now my desktop seems to have eaten poopies on the network
<draik> scratch that, the laptop did
<draik> Laptop now has 31s lag
<draik> Ok. all is well with the network here; laptop 114ms & desktop 115ms
<noren_> ...test
<draik> what are you testing noren?
<dr_willis> 3+5=
<noren_> i am looking to find some guide to reduce my powere consumption of the computer... any one
<draik> I'm looking to resolve all of my issues with this desktop and then those with life.
<noren_> draik: whats the prob now
<draik> noren_: In no specific order... I can't use the nVidia drivers (repos or nVidia.com; desktop freezes either way), getting the keyboard function back in System Settings, keeping my network connectivity alive without having to reboot, somehow obtain the partition which I formatted (not low-level) so that I can restore the contents onto my new drive, remove lirc from boot, remove mysqld from boot, get my kcometen screensaver to work (part of the video
<draik> driver issue since it needs OpenGL)... just to name a few
<noren_> wow
<__xyz__> пордон
<sixofour> so every time i log into KDE , regular buntu loads :(
<sixofour> with the menu bar uptoop, brown backgrouns little ubuntu sign
<sixofour> real gay and Mac like
<maco> macs are gay? huh. never knew that. when did Apple start putting genders on their computers? and when did those computers become amorous?
<sixofour> Any ideas how to fix this?
<maco> yeah, choose kde instead of gnome when you login
<sixofour> how?
<maco> its in the Sessions menu
<sixofour> ok
<maco> and stop using gay when you don't mean "happy" or "homosexual", k buddy?
<GentooJohnny> lol
<GentooJohnny> macs have come a LONG way from the days of the Apple IIGS I used in school
<sixofour> kde won't load :*(
<sixofour> i select kde in session, it shows the loading thing, a pciture of the ahrdrive, thenit goes back to login
<sixofour> tried it 3 times
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: sounds like something is crashing on load and was saved when you logged out... in that state.
<sixofour> yeah, how do i fix that?
<GentooJohnny> easiest way I ever found, was create a new user.
<sixofour> i was in the process of installing hardware nvidia drivers and it froze so i did ctrl-alt-f1 and rebooted
<GentooJohnny> but Im prolly really wrong about it.
<sixofour> a new user??
<BentFranklin> I have Kubuntu 8.10.  I want shell scripts to be able to send emails.  Do I need sendmail?  What else?
<maco> BentFranklin: #ubuntu-server is more likely to know
<BentFranklin> thanks
<maco> BentFranklin: that's the sort of things sysadmins like to do
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: good luck with that. nvidia drivers are a constant problem accross all OS's
<sixofour> not for me, it was the act of closing while they were doing something
<sixofour> i basicly forced rebooted during a major system change
<maco> that shouldnt break your user....just X
<sixofour> my user works
<GentooJohnny> you prolly fubarred your user
<sixofour> just not in kde
<maco> your user doesnt work for kde...
<sixofour> i'm the same user runnign gnome now
<sixofour> ok so..?
<GentooJohnny> different settings for each
<GentooJohnny> even though the user is the same the settings are different
<GentooJohnny> kde doesn't write in the same places gnome does.
<sixofour> yeah, i know
<sixofour> but how can i fix kde?
<GentooJohnny> sounds like your session settings are messed up
<sixofour> indeed
<GentooJohnny> so if you create a new user and kde loads.
<sixofour> is there something i can dalate?
<sixofour> delete*
<GentooJohnny> that would prove its your kde session settings.
<sixofour> so how is that done?
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: Ive tried deleting all of them with gnome. you always seem to miss one of importance.
<GentooJohnny> Im sure its the same with KDE
<sixofour> so..how do i do that?
<GentooJohnny> your in gnome right?
<sixofour> i guess, ive never used gnome
<GentooJohnny> easiest way is administration from the system menu and users
<sixofour> what would that be called?..there is nothing in the system emnu related to suer stuff
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: I don't have gnome installed
<GentooJohnny> so I can't reference it directly
<sixofour> btw, only kde apps are listed lol
<sixofour> kwallet, konvorsation etc etc
<GentooJohnny> lol of course
<GentooJohnny> so then look for kusers
<GentooJohnny> or System>Kuser User Manager
<GentooJohnny> Im new to the whole KDE thing frankly
<GentooJohnny> Gnome and fluxbox
<GentooJohnny> are my WM's of preference.
<maco> in gnome it's
<maco> system -> peferences -> users & groups
<maco> the command is users-admin
<maco> oh bah im confused
<maco> i thought sixofour couldnt login to kde?
<sixofour> i used a different kernal and it worked
<sixofour> lol
 * maco is confused
<sixofour> i couldn;'t log into kde
<sixofour> so i selected a different kernal
<sixofour> in grub
<sixofour> and it worked
<GentooJohnny> maco: me too now
<GentooJohnny> the kernel should have NOTHING to do with the user.
<GentooJohnny> its loaded long before any user scripts or other things are.
<GentooJohnny> kernel > drivers > X > wm > desktop
<GentooJohnny> though the drivers are now whats sounding bad because a different kernel wouldn't have loaded the same drivers.
<sixofour> :D
<sixofour> nvidia drivers working too
<sixofour> all my icons are busted though :(
<GentooJohnny> what were the differences in kernels/drivers between the two?
<sixofour> hrm
<sixofour> none of my shortcuts work :/
<sixofour> hrm
<sixofour> this isn't working :/ lol
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: try a brand new user.
<sixofour> it thinks i have no programs installed that arn't aprt of the default package
<sixofour> what will that prove?
<GentooJohnny> create a new user and try that. then you'll see if its at the backend of the loading process or the front end of it.
<sixofour> how?
<GentooJohnny> read up for gnome, in kde its System > Kuser User Manager
<sixofour> i'm not in gnome
<sixofour> i'
<martin_> hi, when my system boots it is giving me an error "X Server died during startup" in the syslog, but running "startx" from the shell it then gives works; how can I go about diagnosing the problem?
<sixofour> i'm in kde
<GentooJohnny> martin_: where did X die exactly
<GentooJohnny> or even better pastebin the syslog at the point it died
<robin0800> martin_: check the xorg log file usuing log viewer
<martin_> GentooJohnny: just after splash screen and before anything was displayed
<GentooJohnny> ok pastebin the xorg log and/or syslog at the point of it dying
<sixofour> there is no kuser manager
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: Im sorry Im just using whats in front of me, using KDE 4.2
<sixofour> 4.1
<sixofour> martin_: any ideas?
<robin0800> sixofour: Upgrade to 4.2
<sixofour> ...
<martin_> sixofour: sorry, no idea
<sixofour> er
<sixofour> i meant rob not you martin_ lol
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: hang on one sec
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: open adept
<robin0800> sixofour: kde 4.2 has kuser in it
<sixofour> what is adept?
<stefano> non sò da che parte cominciare
<GentooJohnny> its the package installer for kde
<martin_> GentooJohnny: the X.org log appears not to be timestamped. As I am now in X, do I want the .log.old file?
<sixofour> i thoguth apt-get was
<sixofour> i use apt-get
<GentooJohnny> in KDE go into the menu
<stefano> ok
<GentooJohnny> you should see adept in there.
<GentooJohnny> martin_: pastin bin it and post the link in here so we can see it.
<GentooJohnny> yes the last one that shows the crash data
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: after that goto sources
<sixofour> adept is open
<GentooJohnny> after sources edit software source
<sixofour> are you trying to get me to update kde?
<robin0800> sixofour: see this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<martin_> GentooJohnny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/135259/ - and thanks a lot for any help - it's much appreciated
<GentooJohnny> now remember KDE 4.2 is unsupported
<sixofour> i don't want 4.2
<sixofour> for that reason
<sixofour> and i don't want to update a broken kde :P
<GentooJohnny> fair enough
<robin0800> GentooJohnny: 4.2 is supported its been released
<sixofour> there is no settings.file for my user i can delete?
<GentooJohnny> robin0800: the only way to get KDE 4.2 is to check unsupported updates in sources so I don't think so :P
<GentooJohnny> unless it was officially released yesterday
<GentooJohnny> in adept anyway
<sixofour> well, its 3:30 am
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: the only way to make sure it all works is too update to kde 4.2
<sixofour> i will fix this tomorrow
<martin_> hmmm, there's a suggestion that it's a usplash problem
<sixofour> or i can install 4.1 and overwrite everything
<martin_> I'll try disabling it
<GentooJohnny> sixofour: you could try that
<sixofour> nah, it shows the box with the hardrive icon, then it resets
<DocTomoe> I just upgraded an old intrepid pre-release system that hid undetected for the last few months to intrepid final. Ever since, my sound isn
<DocTomoe> t working. The system indicates, however, that it found the soundcard. I tried reinstalling the xine ecosystem, but to no avail what can I do to have sound once more?
 * sixofour is away
<DocTomoe> nothing that can be done about that sound problem?
<GentooJohnny> DocTomoe: hrm
<DocTomoe> GentooJohnny: is that a "hrm, let me think of an incantation to resurrect your sound daemon" or "hrm, you start to annoy me"?
<DocTomoe> ;)
<GentooJohnny> lol no
<GentooJohnny> Im not a sound guy Im just thinking of a good way to get your problem out there.
<maco> DocTomoe: a sound guy is signing on
<GentooJohnny> so there you go, DocTomoe pastebin the error(s) and we'll see
<DocTomoe> I suppose this is good news ;) whom may I refer to concerning my sound problem?
<DocTomoe> GentooJohnny: thats the funny thing: there are no errors. just no sound.
<maco> him ^
<GentooJohnny> DocTomoe: there has to be an error or something. if not it would be working. a driver looking for hardware etc...etc..
<maco> dtchen: DocTomoe just found an intrepid devel system. on there, audio worked dandy. on intrepid final, it regressed
<mefisto_> DocTomoe: do you have more than one soundcard?
<maco> DocTomoe: can you download http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh and run it and paste the link here?
<DocTomoe> mefisto_: actually, yes, this is a shuttle pc with on-board aound and an audigy card. neither workds
<mefisto_> DocTomoe: so there are speakers connected to outputs of both cards?
<DocTomoe> mefisto_: nope. just to the audigy card.
<DocTomoe>  http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=b9c382c67a9b71ad0fa9eb75bee8937bc3c44d30
<maco> DocTomoe: so "neither works" means you unplugged the speakers and tried in the other?
<GentooJohnny> kubuntu 4.1 detected my soundblaster audigy2 card just fine on install.
<GentooJohnny> erm
<DocTomoe> maco, hat is what I meant
<GentooJohnny> kubuntu 8.04
<dtchen> DocTomoe: mute 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'
<maco> only the audigy is recognized. onboard's not. might be disabled in bios though
<DocTomoe> hm, I kind of feel like a stoopid end-user - how exactly do I mute?
<maco> (that's a common way to deal with deciding which card to use)
<maco> alsamixer should let you
<DocTomoe> ah, found it, muted it, sound sorks
<DocTomoe> great
<maco> dtchen: why should *muting* make sound audible? this sounds backwards
<DocTomoe> :) thanks for the input. I would never have figured that one out...
<GentooJohnny> loll good question maco
<dtchen> just to clarify: if you have it UNmuted, the codec routes to the speaker-/line-out jack; if you have it muted, the codec routes to the spdif
<dtchen> sorry, i said it backward
<dtchen> muted -> speaker-/line-out jack; unmuted -> spdif
<maco> oh it doesnt try both at all times?
<dtchen> to
<maco> interesting
<dtchen> no*
<dtchen> don't think of it as mute vs unmute
<dtchen> think of it as a binary toggle between speaker-/line-out and spdif
<GentooJohnny> ahh
<maco> yeah this was DEFINITELY a you question
<maco> falls into the category of things we didnt hit during mentorship
<maco> (i was just grabbing you because regressions = bad and thought if it was real you ought to know)
<dtchen> beware: this binary toggle flip is only valid for certain revisions of STAC975x
<dtchen> for the *earlier* revisions, the necessary toggle is *backward*
<maco> oh dear. exceptions.
<maco> wow. jerks.
<fabrice_> hi
<lyhana8> qlq1 utilise tork ?
<GentooJohnny> lol
<GentooJohnny> los3r: nobody can help you if you don't say nothing
<lyhana8> does anyone use tork ?
 * SSJ_GZ eats tackat_breakfast 
<zer0o> hi guys i run kubuntu hardy, lately is been goin superslow and when i restart the system and it shuts down all the processes a couple of em fail and one of em just doesnt go ahead so it never restarts, is there a tool to verify the integrity of the system? or what do u suggest? thanks
<zer0o> <zer0o> hi guys i run kubuntu hardy, lately is been goin superslow and when i restart the system and it shuts down all the processes a couple of em fail and one of em just doesnt go ahead so it never restarts, is there a tool to verify the integrity of the system? or what do u suggest? thanks
<Topsun> I don't know any tool
<Topsun> my suggestion is to investigate the problem ^^
<zer0o> Topsun: wow... thanks man!!!!
<Topsun> xD which processes do exactly fail?
<Topsun> have you changed / installed something?
<zer0o> nothing
<zer0o> it came like this just out of the blue
<Topsun> you may look at the process list and see which progam consumes much CPU time
<Topsun> the command for this is 'top'
<Topsun> if your system is slow at the very moment you will see the running process at the top of the list
<userone> hi, anyone knows whats the difference between imap and disconnected imap in kmail?
<Topsun> userone: 'normal' imap keeps the network connection open. if you are not permanently connected to the internet you may want to use disconnected imap
<Topsun> userone: kmail syncs local mails to the server and the other way too
<gnumm> why isn't kbunutu hardy LTS and ubuntu hardy is? they both use the same repos right?
<userone> in disconnected mode do I need to do something to get messages?
<userone> I dont even see any messge or even folder when I open the account?
<Topsun> gnumm: kubuntu is merely a spin-off from ubuntu so as far as i know canonical does not support it but you are right it may be considered LTS if it has the same repos
<gnumm> so when kde works fine i can use kbunutu lts until the next lts version..?
<CoXmiK> yes i  guess
<Topsun> userone: i don't use kmail so i can't answer this qestion exactly. perhaps there is a download, sync or connect button?
<CoXmiK> what is the more relevant email client that you've experienced under Kubuntu ?
<Topsun> CoXmiK: i personally prefer thunderbird ^^
<userone> yes I think I need to use check mail button, I thought that was only for pop accounts
<Topsun> userone: if you use disconnected imap it's more or less somethin like pop
<userone> I see, now it seems to be downloading the whole account... :/
<Topsun> userone: yes of course. in order to provide you all mails while not being disconnected it has to do this
<Topsun> userone: correction: not being connected ^^
<userone> I see thats not really what I want then
<lyhana8> how do i set a proxy for IRC in kopete ?
<userone> if I set it the other way what is supposed to download?
<Topsun> userone: disconnected imap is intended for laptops etc. where you want to read mails without an internet connection
<Topsun> userone: you have to subscribe the folders and it will download only the headers of your mails. if you open a mail the whole mail is downloaded
<Topsun> lyhana8: kopete should use the kde proxy settings
<Topsun> lyhana8: or do you want to use a socks proxy?
<lyhana8> Topsun: don't know. I want to use the web via TOR
<lyhana8> so i install tork
<Topsun> lyhana8: the web = only websites? then you don't need to set anything in kopete as long as you changed the proxy settings in your browser
<lyhana8> http, ssh, IRC, P2P as much apps as possible
<userone> it looks like its downloading whole messages and not just headers
<Topsun> lyhana8: you really wanna do that? it slows down your transfer speed markedly
<lyhana8> really ? i thought it was a transparent process...
<Topsun> userone: is there an option to say kmail that it should only download message headers?
<Topsun> lyhana8: what do you mean by 'transparent'?
<Topsun> lyhana8: have you read the 'how does it work' page on their website?
<lyhana8> Topsun: thought that'll be the same as without TOR
<lyhana8> er... nop
<userone> if there is, I cant see it, it seems to be downloading all messages from all folders
<Topsun> lyhana8: assume that you connect to another person with a dial-up connection and therefore you only get the maximum of your and the others up / down stream
<Topsun> userone: and you really changed to 'normal' imap?
<userone> no, I was talking about disconnected imap
<Topsun> userone: then its normal operation ^^
<userone> I see, so disconnected downloads everything you have in the account, headers, messages, attachments...
<Topsun> userone: yes
<userone> is there some hidden setting for normal imap to keep a cache of watched messages?
<Topsun> userone: afaik it should do that already
<Topsun> userone: maybe you have to change to 'offline mode' to say kmail that it should not contact the server
<mamr> is it possible to find out, which graphics driver is in use at the moment?
<robin0800> mamr: xorg log
<mamr> thanks
<kalidar> anyone here?
<kalidar> i need alittle assistance :(
<mefisto__> 316 people here
<kalidar> i was wondering where a good server is for fserving and what is a good fserv irc for
<kalidar> kubuntu with kde 4.1
<kalidar> can anyone help me with this?
<kalidar> also is their a way i can change my bootloader for something alittle more graphical?
<shyam> hey
<kalidar> hey
<kalidar> anyone?
<shyam> what this channel s al abut?
<mefisto__> kalidar: 2nd question, install kgrubeditor and try that (but backup /boot/grub/menu.lst in case something goes wrong)
<mefisto__> shyam: see the topic
<shyam> hummm
<grey08> hello, i have VGA problem with my Acer 4715z laptop, the resolution is too rough, and i notice that sometimes it has some flickering
<shyam> it seems  pretty hostile enviroment
<kalidar> does anyone know of a good fserv irc for kubuntu and a good frserv network for anime??? if you can help can u plz pm me :)
<Dekans> fserv ?
<bazhang> kalidar, that is offtopic here
<tim_> Hi
<yk> hey guys anyone useing acer aspire 4530?
<cerecitas> hmmm no just acer but which graphic card you have?
<grey08> hello, i have VGA problem with my Acer 4715z laptop, the resolution is too rough, and i notice that sometimes it has some flickering
<yk> geforce 9100m g
<cerecitas> grey08: your graphic card? looks to me like a drivers problem
<yk> well i can't seem to get my webcam started as well...
<cerecitas> yk:  in a terminal lsusb and if you could paste me the line of the webcam i guess we will sort it out
<yk> yes flickering is a driver problem
<yk> i'm too new to kubuntu
<yk> ok let me try
<yk> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<yk> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<yk> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device
<yk> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<yk> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 064e:a103 Suyin Corp.
<yk> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. A-Link BlueUsbA2 Bluetooth
<yk> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<grey08> cerecitas, yes, i think it is driver problem as well
<cerecitas> uuuuuuu
<grey08> no way i can solve it?
<cerecitas> i just wanted a line ... but no worries
<cerecitas> hmm probably yes grey08 but i am not very good with it... which is your graphic card?
<cerecitas> yk:  give me a second
<yk> ok...
<cerecitas> i cant see your webcam there.... sec
<yk> suyin corp is a webcam
<grey08> hello, i have VGA problem with my Acer 4715z laptop, the resolution is too rough, and i notice that sometimes it has some flickering
<grey08> opps
<grey08> sorry
<cerecitas> (we need to know the graphic card :p)
<grey08> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<grey08> paste something wrong, hehe
<grey08> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<cerecitas> im checking the forum grey08 give me  second
<cerecitas> because i am not very good with graphic cards
<grey08> oh, thanks cerescitas
<cerecitas> (or with anything at all ;))
<grey08> appreciate it :)
<yk> hehehe
<cerecitas> hmm grey08
<cerecitas>  are you trying to run desktop effects?
<grey08> nope
<grey08> but, it is lagging sometimes
<grey08> and flickering
<cerecitas> hmmm it might be the compositing kno how to change it to xrender instead of opengl?
<grey08> hmm??
<cerecitas> in the window behaviour
<grey08> no much option i can change at the
<grey08> no mucj option i can change at the system setting
<cerecitas> just in advanced from opengl to xrender
<grey08> system setting-> advanced?
<cerecitas> but it might be better to wait for the guys grey08
<grey08> alright
<cerecitas> hmmm no right click on the window titlebar - configure window behaviour
<manuel_> hi
<manuel_> how can i use plasma widgets on the widget layer of compiz?
<grey08> do i need to enable [ keep thumbnails of hidden windows up to date] ?
<commander_> does anyone have compiz configuration on here
<commander_> i want to see the complete cube,cylinder and sphere
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<grey08> lol, it restarted without inform me
<grey08> the resolution is only 1280x800 now, is this the maximum it can goes?
<grey08> hello, i m wondering does my graphic card has already fully performance
<grey08> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<grey08> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<cerecitas> did you change to xrender grey08??
<grey08> yes
<grey08> i have changed it to xrender
<grey08> but, the resolution can only goes to 1280x800
<cerecitas> and looks okay now? Intel cards have issues with opengl
<grey08> can it goes even ...fine?
<grey08> 1280x1000? or better?
<cerecitas> that depends on the card
<cerecitas> could you get that resolution on i.e windows?
<grey08> huh?
<cerecitas> well the card is the card.. it won't give you more resolution than it is able to
<cerecitas> that's what i mean
<grey08> yesterday before i formated from vista, it has better resolution
<cerecitas> if the card does not support 1280x1000...
<cerecitas> hmm then you will have to keep on asking.. the flickering was caused most likely by the opengl thing
<cerecitas> don't ask me why, but my intel card hates it, and so did a few more ones from here
<cerecitas> about drivers and stuff you will have to keep on asking the guys because i honestly dunno
<grey08> i seee
<grey08> really regret that i totally format my vista
<grey08> i mean the hdd
<cerecitas> hmmmm give yourself some time and you won't
<cerecitas> honest, it's just about getting used
<grey08> yea, the features are better than vista
<grey08> just the drivers issues....
<cerecitas> i formatted xp totally around a year ago... and i don't regret it anymore
<akash> How do I install WCAM 300 in Kubuntu.....
<cerecitas> that can be fixed grey08, there is ndiswrapper for windows native drivers
<cerecitas> but i have no idea on how to use it or what, never had driver issues
<grey08> ndiswrapper?
<cerecitas> jup
<cerecitas> is called like that, if i am not wrong allows to use windows native drivers
<cerecitas> but i just know of its existance nothing more
<cerecitas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NdisWrapper
<grey08> too bad my laptop doesnt come with any cds
<cerecitas> i dunno if it applies to everything or only to wireless cards
<cerecitas> anyway if you have your card model you can always check on adept
<CeZ[PhiN]> im trying to installwhen i try to install eve online, only install file is for ( Ubuntu, Linspire, Debian ) its a .deb file. to install it says it needs 5 packages but when i hit ok it says Media Change, and no matter how many times i hit ok it keeps poping up. can anyone help?
<CeZ[PhiN]> wow that kinda screwed up, sorry
<CeZ[PhiN]> trying to install eve online*
<grey08> apt-get install card?
<akash> Pls guide me to install WCAM 300 on Kubuntu..........
<cerecitas> hmmmm no grey08... there should be drivers for that card but you will need to make a bit of googling
<cerecitas> then apt-cache search "packagename" and check if its installed or not (it has an i next to it if yes)
<cerecitas> but as i said ... wait for the guys here they know better
<cerecitas> this girl needs to leave and do some cleaning around :(
<CeZ[PhiN]> please can anyone help?
<CeZ[PhiN]> im new to linux, this is my first try, and its not looking good
<yk> the windoze network ddriver needs to be either 32 bit or 64bit according to the kubuntu you are useing
<grey08> haha, ok ok
<yk> then you need to install it with ndiswrapper.....
<yk> simple it will work ...
<yk> at least last time i tried it in my other comp it worked...
<CeZ[PhiN]> ... can anyone reply to me?
<CeZ[PhiN]> so much for kubuntu help?
<yk> well i'm trin to figure out what help you want....
<yk> never used eve......
<CeZ[PhiN]> can i show you the dl link?
<jussi01> CeZ[PhiN]: youll need to tell us a little more - media change? is there more to the message?
<bazhang> media change = put in the cd?
<CeZ[PhiN]> nono look
<bazhang> then remove cd from sources.list
<CeZ[PhiN]> http://www.eveonline.com/download/linux.asp
<CeZ[PhiN]> thats the page im dling from
<CeZ[PhiN]> i hit the one with UBUNTU right
<jussi01> CeZ[PhiN]: no, tell us the error message!!
<CeZ[PhiN]> downloaded the file and it said when i opened it i needed 5 packages
<CeZ[PhiN]> 1 sec ill list packages
<arius> Hello! does someone have experience with the laserprinter magicolor 2550 from Konica?
<jussi01> arius: I dont, but what is the issue?
<yk> wow that really looks kool... unfortunate i've not used it till now...
<CeZ[PhiN]> says i need: libglade2-0, python-cairo, python-gtk2, python-glade2, python-numeric
<jussi01> CeZ[PhiN]: tell us the error message!!
<yk> well those packages you can download from restricted repos i guess
<arius> jussi01: this printer supports PS3 and PCL6 but there is the possibility to make high quality printouts in a so called 4-Bit mode. i would like to know if this is also possible under linux.
<jussi01> arius: have a look on linuxprinting.org - likely the info is there
<CeZ[PhiN]> now it wont give me the error its giving me somthing else 1 sec
<yk> in ubuntu you need to go to synaptic packet manager and download it.... it should be there with medibuntu repo...
<CeZ[PhiN]> i cant figure that out
<CeZ[PhiN]> ago
<CeZ[PhiN]> agh*
<CeZ[PhiN]> now its giving me this: Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager', 'aptitude'or 'Synaptic' first.
<jussi01> CeZ[PhiN]: and you have none of those open?
<CeZ[PhiN]> not that i know of? ive only got this, the msn thing, internet browser, and the package installer thats giving me the error
<jussi01> !aptfix | CeZ[PhiN], if none of those are open, then:
<ubottu> CeZ[PhiN], if none of those are open, then:: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<CeZ[PhiN]> k ill try that 1 sec
<CeZ[PhiN]> k that worked, now i opened the file that i downloaded, it said requires installation of 5 packages that i listed before
<CeZ[PhiN]> i hit ok, and it brings up a box saying Media Change OK or CANCEL
<CeZ[PhiN]> i hit ok, it goes forever
<bazhang> remove cd from sources.list
<CeZ[PhiN]> i hit cancel and it says  Could not download all required files Please check your internet connection or installation medium.
<CeZ[PhiN]> how do i do that?
<CeZ[PhiN]> oh wait
<arius> jussi01: Status: "works mostly" - found another interesting info at openprinting.org. whether the postscript related features can be used or accessed depends on the PPD file as I understood and Konica offers one for this printer.
<arius> jussi01: thanks for your hint - bye all
<CeZ[PhiN]> omg bazhang, i love you
<CeZ[PhiN]> i think thats what was screwing me over
<CeZ[PhiN]> package 'eve' was installed
<CeZ[PhiN]> thank you very much
<coder2> Hello. Please help me to get sound from SAA7134-based TV-tuner. I've googled a lot, but no working solutions yet
<bazhang> http://www.linuxtv.org/ coder2 look here please
<jussi01> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<coder2> bazhang: I've been there, and tried a lot of "solutions". No one worked for me
<herrspock> hi, I have upgraded to jaunty alpha. Now, the new kile 2.1 does not recognized dead keys. But kate does.
<coder2> Ok, thanks anyway. Bye.
<jussi01> herrspock: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty please
<herrspock> thanks jussi01
<cerecitas> what is nepomunk?
<cerecitas> today my computer updated and everything has changed :S
<cerecitas> (even the desktop background)
<yk> hey
<cerecitas> it looks like kde4.2
<cerecitas> huhu yk
<yk> could anyone tell me how to install skype
<bazhang> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<yk> hey cerecitas... i got my webcam started ... funny though... i just installed the nvidia new driver and tried the webcam it worked ... thanks...
<cerecitas> hehehe yk i didnt do anything... anyway i am glad it works ;)
<yk> i know but thanks for tring :)
<cerecitas> well.. yeah at least i did :p
<cerecitas> jesus maria this kde 4.2 is gonna drive me nuts...i was just starting to find my way on the one before hehe
<yk> well i know how to install skype in ubuntu... not on ubuntu... plus how do i add the medibuntu repo in the sources
<yk> i mean i know on ubuntu not on kubuntu
<cerecitas> hmmmm you can do it two ways actually from the konsole using sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list then adding the line for medibuntu repos there and ctrl+x  and enter will quit and save changes or from adept.
<cerecitas> in adept you should open adept package manager and modify the software sources accordingly
<yk> just getting the hang of kde
<BluesKaj> wifi doesn`t auto-connect on bootup, have to manually...what settings do I have to edit  É
<cerecitas> BluesKaj:  that i know..go to knetwork manager, edit connection
<BluesKaj> ok, there
<cerecitas> then select the one you have and edit, click on next til you find the box "autoconnect" it's just after the screen it says "manual ip configuration"
<cerecitas> tick it and it will connect automatically :)
<cerecitas> then save and try :D
<kezakool|Oqp|>  Bon je reviens dès que je fini mes occupations
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Aleksandrit> sorry, what with kubuntu.org/packages? why 404?)
<kezakool|Oqp|> sorry
<BluesKaj> cerecitas, doh!...how did i miss that :)
<cerecitas> and yk open adept package manager, enter your root password when requested, click on sources (top left corner) and edit software sources... then add the medibuntu repo in the third tab
<cerecitas> hahaha BluesKaj i've been 2 weeks wondering how to make my wireless autoconnect on startup ;) just found it today :D
<duke_> hi
<wolfgang> hi!
<duke_> anbody knows a why how can i make ventrilo use push to talk, when vent window is not active?
<BluesKaj> cerecitas, Im new to laptops...hate the kb
<mereandor> how can I debug a plasma crash in jaunty? (at the moment the screen gets blank at plasma restarts after a few moments)
<wolfgang> i'm on jaunty (cause i had issues with intrepid) and trying to scan for wireless networks.. i installed my wlan-stick.. and it shows my wlan0 interface.. but i can't really scan for networks
<cerecitas> i hate all computers in general BluesKaj... or rather they hate me ;) hihihi
<cerecitas> i think for jaunty is #ubuntu+1 not sure tho
<wolfgang> tried on my other computer - on which i have 8.10 - and it works.
<mereandor> cerecitas: thanks you seem to be right ;)
<wolfgang> hm, kay.. i'll try there.
<BluesKaj> bbl, gonna goto the desktop
<roberto_> Ok
<oli_> hallo
<kalidar> can anyone tell me why i cant play dvd's
<kalidar> i installed every media player and tryed everyting
<kalidar> am i missing some lib files?
<etric> look out vor libdvdcss
<robin0800> kalidar: its on the VLC site
<BluesKaj> looking for a way to defeat the auto select option on laptop touchpad , it seems to be auto-ing on and i hate it ..interferes with my selections
<BluesKaj>  laptop touchpad cursor
<Ev0luti0n_> yo folks
<Ev0luti0n_> anynody here has a ppc that has synced with linux before? i need some help
<martin> hi, I have some files which contain unicode characters and I want to rename them so that they don't. Only trouble is that I can't work out what the offending character really is. ls displays it as a "?" and autocomplete is putting the standard unicode replacement character
<ActionParsnip> martin: use wildcards
<martin> ActionParsnip: ok; so, like mv test?1.ods test1.ods
<martin> thanks - bit dim not to have thought of that!
<ActionParsnip> martin: mv test*.ods test.ods   make sure the folder only contains that file
<FatBoy> latest updates of KDE 4.2.1 broke some of the plasmoids, any an idea what is going on ?
<ActionParsnip> martin: you could also cat the file
<ActionParsnip> FatBoy: remove them then readd
<FatBoy> ActionParsnip: Tried that, removed them and readded, still the same problem
<beatzz> good morning all
<BluesKaj> FatBoy , there are warnings about removing the old pasmoids before upgrading
<ActionParsnip> martin: can you not rename in konqueror / dolphin?
<BluesKaj> http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<martin> thank you ActionParsnip; no Dolphin doesn't like it - the file came from an ntfs system via a unison synchronisation and it has v.messed up characters in it
<martin> go to rename and dolphin says it doesn't exist
<wee> is there an easy way to reset an existing installation to near default package composition... over subsequent updates, somehow gnome has managed to replace itself as the default wm for some of the users even though gnome wasn't explicity installed.
<FatBoy> BluesKa: Does these warnings are still valid when going from 4.2 to 4.2.1?
<wee> kubuntu intrepid
<ActionParsnip> wee: log off and set the session type, then log back in. it will remember the last\ session type
<wee> ActionParsnip: yeah i know, but every time i update it resets it for two other users, not myself
<wee> besides that the installation itself is acting funny.. automatically removing some applications (e.g. kate, khelpcenter, etc)
<wee> basically what i want to know is if there is some "repair installation" funcationality
<ActionParsnip> wee: you could rename ~/.kde for each user
<ActionParsnip> wee: they will then get stock settings for all the kde apps inc. desktop
<wee> k
<wee> thanks for that
<beatzz> the command for automaticly identifing and mounting a drive is 'sudo mount -a auto /dev/* /mnt/*' correct?
<beatzz> tryin to help this guy out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-do-i-get-debian-to-read-my-usb-external-hdd-713363/page2.html
<ActionParsnip> beatzz: to identify a partition use   sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> beatzz: you dont mount drives, you mount partitions
<beatzz> umm...
<BluesKaj> cdrom is a drive , ActionParsnip
<BluesKaj> as are USBs etc
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: the usb is a drive with a single partition on it
<Laeborg> I have some problems with my Logitech diNovo (Bluetooth) mouse and keyboard. Everytime I reboot my computer, I need to unplug the bluetooth adaptor and plug it in again.
<beatzz> yea, in this paticular case, hes tryin to mount the entire drive.
<beatzz> its an external
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: run: sudo fdisk -l
<panos4ever> hi everyone!
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip  , yer splitting hairs
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you will see a drive (e.g. /dev/sdb) with a single partition (/dev/sdb1)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: no its fact, you dont mout drives
<BluesKaj> so it's still a drive
<beatzz> mmk, I just checked the man, it actualy dosent mention "mounting" drives or partitions
<beatzz> it mentions mounting "file systems"
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: yes, but yuor kernel cant and wont mount /dev/sdb
<BluesKaj> semantics
<beatzz> hmm maby thats why hes not getting it to mount correctly
<mrded> хай! есть  на канале русский кто?
<beatzz> i think hes been trying to mount /dev/sda
<BluesKaj> cdrom is a drive even tho there may be nothing in it to mount
<mrded> люди!!
<ActionParsnip> no its how the system works, what you are saying is incorrect
<ActionParsnip> !ru | mrded
<ubottu> mrded: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> blah blah
<BluesKaj> :)
<mrded> а для kubuntu-ru есть?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: anyhoo, you mount the partition to a folder and its conents will show the partitions data
<mrded> тупицы британские
<Tm_T> mrded: /join #ubuntu-ru
<mrded> да едри твою мать, я там уже полгода есть!
<BluesKaj> BBL, errands
<ign0ramus> Hey all.
<ign0ramus> Have a weird networking issue that I can't figure out.  I can load certain sites once a session, but after closing the browser and re-opening, I get hung up loading a page (usually on affiliate advertising)..  For example, digg.com will load fine for me when I restart the computer, but if I close my browser and go to that site later, it gets stuck loading 'edge.quantserve.com' and never completes.  This happens with
<ign0ramus> Konqueror, Firefox, and Opera.  Any ideas?
<WatchBot> ign0ramus, please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<ign0ramus> watchbot: please keep your warnings automated
<LjL> ign0ramus: heh, sorry
<ign0ramus> when did we get a watchbot?
<LjL> ign0ramus: it's new, i'm still tuning it
<ign0ramus> LjL: sadly, it's pretty necessary any more
<ign0ramus> LjL: can you load digg?
<LjL> ign0ramus: yes, just tried
<LjL> it takes a while to load in my Konqueror (KDE 3.5), but it loads
<ign0ramus> LjL: I can always get the site to load at first, but after closing the browser, it gets hung up trying to load 'edge.quantserve.com' each time, and never fully loads...
<assilva> m4v,  amigo me libere para canal kubuntu-es
<LjL> ign0ramus: i don't know what that server is - it doesn't seem to have the same IP as digg, so i guess it must be some image
<LjL> !es | assilva
<ubottu> assilva: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ign0ramus> LjL: I have MoBlock installed, so I disabled that, no go.  I tried using KNetworkManager (as I use wicd instead), no go... I'll have to reboot to try turning off my firewall, but this is frustrating
<assilva> LjL, fock
<LjL> ign0ramus: it might be some javascript issue
<assilva> LjL, fock you fool
<ign0ramus> ^ this is why we need a watchbot :(
<ign0ramus> LjL: i'll try disabling java and trying again...
<LjL> ign0ramus: i've looked at digg.com's source, and it does load stuff quantserve.com - specifically a javascript script, and an image
<WatchBot> LjL, please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<ign0ramus> haha! pwned by your own bot!
<LjL> eh, i'll make it a bit more relaxed about general sites now
<ign0ramus> LjL: You were right - I configured NoScript to disallow quantserve on Digg, now the site loads fast... It may just be any issue of that site.
<ign0ramus> LjL: in fact, to try to load edge(dot)quantserve(dot)com, it takes forever, so it is probaby just an issue for them  (Lets see if watchbot catches this one...)
<LjL> ign0ramus: it doesn't have anything against quantserve, only against... digg dot com ;)
<WatchBot> LjL, please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<ign0ramus> LjL: well, at least he's consistent ;)
<ign0ramus> LjL: well, that sovles my issue for now, so I will now digest some social news media.  Thanks bro
<noren> hi all
<Kasm279> good morning, everybody!
<noren> hello Kasm279
<Kasm279> ill be back in a little bit
 * Kasm279 is away: taking a shower
<liangyc> hellow
<liangyc> 怎么了
<liangyc> go where ?
<noren> what language is that
<liangyc> chinese
<liangyc> why do you ask?
<noren> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<noren> !chinese
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<liangyc> where are you?
<liangyc> Sorry,I know english a little
<noren> !chinese | liangyc
<ubottu> liangyc: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<noren> liangyc: what help do u need with ur kubuntu
<liangyc> Thank you noren!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<noren> hey ActionParsnip
<noren> hey is there any translation sftware in ubuntu
<LjL> noren: if you mean to translate whole pieces of text - then there is only software that uses external sites to achieve that, to my knowledge, excluding "apertium", which is limited to few languages
<noren> i m looking for something like a popup translator which i have seen inn few forums
<LjL> noren: so only to translate one word at a time?
<noren> LjL: which software ?? apertium
<LjL> !info apertium
<ubottu> apertium (source: apertium): Shallow-transfer machine translation engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.7+1-2 (intrepid), package size 442 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<noren> leme check apertium
<ActionParsnip> noren: could just use babelfish
<LjL> noren: apertium only works for catalan-related languages
<noren> babelfish is that an widget
<LjL> no, it's a site
<ActionParsnip> noren: it translates text and websites
<LjL> noren, answer my question please, do you only need single words, or phrases?
<noren> LjL: phrases
<noren> korean jap and chinese
<LjL> noren: then there is no "popup" software available. there is only software that opens its own window and lets you paste stuff (and uses babelfish or Google Translate as a backend)
<Itacious> Hello, I am trying to compile this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?action=content&content=99739, but it give me this ( http://pastebin.com/d52783482 ) when I try to "make" it. Kubuntu 8.10, KDE 4.2.1, Qt 4.4.3 I think.
<Itacious> Thanks!
<noren> LjL: oh then is that apertiun
<LjL> NO
<LjL> apertium is a translation ENGINE, for CATALAN-RELATED language
<LjL> !info freespeak
<ubottu> freespeak (source: freespeak): frontend for online translation engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 284 kB
<Itacious> Anybody?
<Itacious> alien won't convert the rpm either.
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-dev
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: according to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806375
<Itacious> thanks! let me try that out.
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: did you not websearch for  the error any?
<Itacious> A little bit.
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: your error says 'TaskManager&#8217; has not been declared' a few times, this would be the thing to websearch to see whats goingon
<noren> ActionParsnip: could any one tell me whats the main difference between gentoo and ubuntu
<Itacious> gentoo compiles almost EVERYTHING.
<ActionParsnip> noren: gentoo uses source, ubuntu uses binary and packages, gentoo uses source
<Itacious> but some larger packages such as oo.org have optional binaries so it doesn't take hours to install.'
<ActionParsnip> noren: the installation takes a lot longer in gentoo as all the apps are downloaded as source then compiled in with special options. if you use good setttings for your compiler you can get extra speed from your system
<Itacious> E: Couldn't find package kde-workspace-dev
<ActionParsnip> noren: ubuntu is made to be easy to use for all, gentoo requires a little more work but is fun to install
<noren> which is a better/intelligent choice mooving frm gentoo to ubuntu or ortherwise ???
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: use apt-file like the guide says to lcate the .h file you are missing
<bytor> hello all
<ActionParsnip> noren: how do you mean intelligent?
<ActionParsnip> noren: its a different distro with different strengths and weakneses, neither is better
<noren> ActionParsnip: i already got kubuntu 32bit and 64 bit on my desktop now i wanted to experiment with something more, can i try that simultaneously on the same system
<ActionParsnip> sure, you'll just have another OS sat on your system
<ActionParsnip> noren: yu could run every single distro of linux if you so desired
<Itacious> wow. apt-file looks very useful. i'll have to remember it.
<ActionParsnip> noren: why do you have 32bit and 64bit on the same system
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: its a good tool
<ActionParsnip> noren: with ia32libs you can run 32bit apps on a 64bit system
<noren> that i know i have been using them both
<Itacious> ooh. it's kdebase-workspace-dev
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: there you go then
<Itacious> Thanks so much!
<Itacious> i'll let you know if it works.
<Itacious> eep, it compiled.
<Itacious> restarted plasma
<Itacious> It's working! thanks so much, ActionParsnip!
<Itacious> I've been trying to get this to work for days.
<Itacious> you guys are great!
<ActionParsnip> Itacious: websearch your errors and you will win
<rain> hi
<rain> how to list packages installed by adept in commandline?
<rain> I mean what command i can use for it
<Slartibartfast> rain: why only pacjkages instaleld by adept ?
<rain> then all?
<Slartibartfast> to see every package installed ... dpkg -l | grep ^i
<rain> because adept can only remove packages installed by adept?
<Slartibartfast> dpkg -l * |grep ^i ...
<Slartibartfast> mmm just testing ... seems dpkg -l already shows all packages installed
<ActionParsnip> rain: all package tools interface the same to the package library so you can use apt-get to uninstall stuff installed via adept
<rain> cool
<ActionParsnip> Slartibartfast: the ones beginnig with rc are uninstalled but the config is not purged
<hix> dpkg --get-selections
<ActionParsnip> Slartibartfast: ii    ones are installed fully
<Slartibartfast> Hmm ... but is dpkg -l not shoowing all packages installed ??
<rain> # apt-get remove --purge `dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n' | grep language-pack | egrep -v '\-en'`  how to modify this command to keep en and et both?
<ActionParsnip> rain: grep -v  makes it find things that DON'T match the arg
<rain> ok
<rain> but what grep ^i does?
<rain> i guess i comes from word include?
<ActionParsnip> rain: id have the command output what it is going to remove so yuo can check it
<ActionParsnip> rain: ^i  means the found items where the line STARTS WITH the letter i
<Slartibartfast> rain: so you want to delete every language pack which is not -en or -et ... Do you then have installed so many language packs ? ...
<Slartibartfast> when i do dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package}\n' | grep language-pack ... it shows on my notebook only en language packs are installed
<Slartibartfast> only -en ^^
<rain> well I am actually trying make my own cd http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-live-cd-p2
<Slartibartfast> ah .. ok ok ...
<rain> do u know where I could find some older xorg package? I need some older x-org to get ATI radeon 9250 work? cuz ATI has droppedati radeon 9250 support  for latest xorg.
<Slartibartfast> rain: i don't know where to find ... maybe on the websites .. repositories of ubuntu ... but i have a feeling this will give more problems when you try to use that.
<kanon-mat> how do u start kde without kdm?
<Slartibartfast> a release is a carefully put to gether list of packages with specific version numbers ... package X depends on version ### of package Y, wich depends on version ## of package Z ... etc
<ActionParsnip> kanon-mat: you can use gdm if you wish
<Slartibartfast> kanon-mat: so you want to boot up in console ? ... and then start X ?
<ActionParsnip> kanon-mat: startx may do you too
<kanon-mat> its not starting atm
<Slartibartfast> edit .xinitrc and put in it startkde
<kanon-mat> and i dont really need a startup pmanager
<kanon-mat> startkde didnt work right away
<kanon-mat> "command not found" :) i'll just reboot
<robin0800> rain: all xorg releases back bto seven are on there site see the mirrors
<robin0800> rain: all xorg releases back bto seven are on there site see the mirrors
<kanon-mat> i have a kde3 question: how can i set the default konsole schema? the "configure konsole" dialog is borked
<kanon-mat> i want to override it
<kanon-mat> why is there no "open profile" when there is save profile?
<demon> can i install kde 4.1 on kubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> demon: sure
<ActionParsnip> demon: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-kde-41-beta-1-in-ubuntukubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html
<ActionParsnip> demon: use kdesudo kate   or gksudo gedit  not sudo gedit or sudo kate
<demon> ActionParsnip, GRATE will ya be here in 30 min i need to change the pc need kubuntu :P
<demon> and we can do it then
<demon> l
<demon> k?
<pm404> hello ppl
<pm404> does anyone can help me ?
<ActionParsnip> demon: im actually going for  sleep to shake this hangover
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | pm404
<ubottu> pm404: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<demon> lol ActionParsnip hahahaha i still have it :P
<demon> BE A MAN :P
<kanon-mat> or a woman
<pm404> i have ubuntu interpid ibex 8.10 and amd k8 processor and i can't enable cpu scaling
<pm404> hotwo ?
<pm404> is this clearly enough ?
<pm404> :)
<pm404> *howto
<denis_> !d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<devilsadvocate_> hi, how do i swtich between virtual desktops using the keyboard?
<limette> hi @ all ^^
<mefisto__> devilsadvocate_: you can set any key combinations you want. I think the default is ctrl 0-9
<devilsadvocate_> mefisto__, where can that be set, and ctrl 0-9 does not work
<limette> hey, i just plugged in an usb headset, but the music still plays on my speakers, anyone knows how i can change that :) ?
<mefisto__> devilsadvocate_: sorry I meant ctrl F1-F9
<devilsadvocate_> mefisto__, thanks
<marco__> .
<mefisto__> devilsadvocate_: you can set the shortcuts in systemsettings > keyboard & mouse > global keyboard shortcuts > KDE component: KWin
<limette> i guess noone knows xD
<killermach> konqueror is hanging KDE or Xorg when I start typing a URL
<killermach> and when it does not hang, it never shows a webpage.. looks like it is trying, but Firefox works fine
<killermach> This started after updating and a reboot yesterday
<killermach> I have had this happen before and to fix it I had to uninstall ALL konq* packages and reinstall them
<killermach> does anyone know what the real issue is
<killermach> not finding any answers in the forums or googling on this either
<m4v> did anyone notice that keypad numbers doesn't work in vim with kubuntu 8.10?
<noren__> hi
<demon> where can is the start-up menager on kbuntu
<drmrhorse> im having a problem using kooka to scan an image. the scanner is recognized and everything looks fine, but when i try to scan, im logged out of my session
<drmrhorse> im running 8.04
<noren__> demon: try system setting in kmenu
<cerecitas> where is the place to change the login screen on kubuntu?
<cerecitas> don't seem to be able to find it :S
<romullo> cerecitas: which version?
<cerecitas> 8.10
<cerecitas> it looks kde 4.2 installed today
<Slartibartfast> cerecitas: System Settings > Advanced tab > login manager
<cerecitas> thank you Slartibartfast
<demon> where can i enable desktop effects]
<cerecitas> first time i see that tab... hehe
<Slartibartfast> demon: System settings > desktop
<demon> Slartibartfast:  they are not there
<demon> i have monitor $ display
<romullo> sorry, cerecitas, i'm running 8.04 =)
<cerecitas> np romullo :)
<romullo> kde4 didn't liked my nvidia video card :S
<cerecitas> yucks,... i am not sure if it likes my intel... but i like it, so the card better deals with it hihi
<Slartibartfast> there is no Desktop Effect, Multiple Desktops, Screensaver and Launchfeedback ?
<Slartibartfast> demon: ^^
<ghostcube> demon, systemsettings >> apperance
<demon> Slartibartfast: so how can i start desktop effect?? the compiz how can i start it
<ghostcube> but u need to enable 3d rendering before
<romullo> cerecitas: i'm waiting for new drivers... my experience with kde4 wasn't so good =/
<Slartibartfast> ghostcube: no ... desktop effects is not in appearance
<ghostcube> demon, compiz is started by systemsettings >> default programms >> window manager
<Slartibartfast> it is in the Desktop ... settings
<ghostcube> Slartibartfast, it is the effects is inside appearance
<Slartibartfast> No
<cerecitas> mine is working quite fine, or so it seems... the only issue is the video, still cannot watch a film... kind of stops for a few seconds like freezing
<cerecitas> tried disabling effects but no luck
<ghostcube> cerecitas, what effects kde4 or compiz
<cerecitas> kde4 the window behaviour
<ghostcube> hmm i use compiz no probs so far
<ghostcube> but try to change video output
<demon> ghostcube:  is not there
<ghostcube> what kde version ?
<cerecitas> i know it's my intel card... while using debian no opengl allowed... now on kubuntu just no video
<Slartibartfast> demon: System Settings > under the Look & Feel chapter "Desktop" ...
<cerecitas> both ghostcube
<cerecitas> today updated to 4.2 and it is happening also... i think that is a lost war
<ghostcube> demon, what kde version ?
<ghostcube> cerecitas, what video output are u using
<ghostcube> X11 or xv
<cerecitas> ufff good question, where do i look at that?
<ghostcube> open vlc or mplayer
<ghostcube> look in the settings for video output
<demon> its ok guy :D this is my first day on KDE so i am lil slow i found it :P
<cerecitas> happens to mewith every single player but let me check the video output
<cerecitas> system settings multimedia ghostcube?
<ghostcube> cerecitas, nah
<ghostcube> open mplayer :)
<cerecitas> no mplayer installed here just vlc
<ghostcube> ok open this one heh
<ghostcube> go to preferences
<cerecitas> ok got it
<cerecitas> and there?
<ghostcube> Video
<ghostcube> then it should be right sided an drop down
<noren__> hi all
<ghostcube> hi
<lasha> hi
<cerecitas> mmmm its not there sec
<cerecitas> oh yep in output... says only default
<ghostcube> ok try to use X11
<lasha> kartvelebi xrt vine ak
<cerecitas> ok let me try
<lasha> ?
<ghostcube> or Xvideo
<ghostcube> lasha, ?
<cerecitas> wow
<cerecitas> respect ghostcube :D
<oussama> hey
<oussama> cerecitas !!
<cerecitas> yup?
<oussama> h r u ?
<ghostcube> cerecitas, np
<cerecitas> good oussama thanks :)
<cerecitas> ghostcube:  won't you knowhow to setup skype by chance?
<cerecitas> :P
<ghostcube> sure
<ghostcube> just open medibuntu repo
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> moment
<cerecitas> i have medibuntu added but i think i installed skype from the .deb in the website
<cerecitas> for whichever reason, audio capture from the micro is not working
<ghostcube> what soundcard
<cerecitas> (not sure if the micro captures at all but i think yes because if i raise the mic boost i hear myself typing)
<demon> where is the ccsm in kubuntu
<cerecitas> hmmmm intel something ghostcube sec i will check
<ghostcube> demon, u must install it
<demon> i did i found it
<demon> :)
<cerecitas> 0:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cerecitas> that one
<ghostcube> demon, if you have problems with settings not stored
<ghostcube> open the settings inside ccsm left handed at the bottom and switch from kde backend to flatfile
<ghostcube> cerecitas, hmm i have intel hd onboard too
<ghostcube> it should be fine you sure the capture switch in kmix i sset to mic?
<ghostcube> and not to cam or so
<cerecitas> i dunno i have checked for no muted channels in the mixer and ... tht you said i did not sec
<cerecitas> i have front mic there
<cerecitas> in input source
<ghostcube> try normal mic
<ghostcube> if this is possible
<ghostcube> or is this lappi?
<cerecitas> its a lappy yep
<cerecitas> and i think i threw away my old micro because it broke
<cerecitas> the only thing i can think about are the channels in skype
<cerecitas> i have them to default and maybe is better to select the device
<cerecitas> and last  but not least... there is something annoying me a bit, today i updated to kde4.2 and the new windows get minimized in the left instead of the right... any clue how to change that?
<ghostcube> uffz
<ghostcube> nah not really
<cerecitas> its kind of annoying but i guess i will get used to it
<cerecitas> just weird
<stealth-> lol, anyone know the purpose behind pressing ctrl+windows key in kde4?
<cerecitas> makes nothing on my pc
<stealth-> really? I get stars that orbit around my cursor.
<stealth-> maybe for people with bad eyes..
<drmrhorse> or girls
<drmrhorse> girls like stars
<stealth-> lol
<stealth-> I doubt thats what the programer had in mind, though
<drmrhorse> when do programmers ever have girls on their minds?
<cerecitas> nothing here but maybe is to help finding the cursor
<stealth-> thats what i was thinking, but it seems like an option that should be optional
<stealth-> maybe something messed up in my upgrade and made it active :P
<cerecitas> hmm kde 4.2?
<stealth-> 4.1
<stealth-> is that what your running?
<cerecitas> nope 4.2
<cerecitas> i think...
<stealth-> i would upgrade to 4.2, but im worried it would mess with my next upgrade
<hix> not active here in 4.2.1 ;)
<cerecitas> did it alone hehe
<cerecitas> how you check the precise version of kde hix/
<stealth-> huh. Well, I should really find a way to deactive this thing, less I spend an hour watching it
<hix> kded4 --version
<stealth-> lol
<cerecitas> today morning i had a lot of kde updates and changed everything
<stealth-> ah
<stealth-> well i was just curious, thanks guys
<cerecitas> 4.2.0
<cerecitas> np ;)
<cerecitas> arghs this is really getting me on my nerves
<cerecitas> why all new window appears in the left side of the taskbar instead of the right?
<hix> shd be sorted by name
<cerecitas> hmmm trying to find where to change it
<cerecitas> do not sort maybe...
<demon> what is the command so i can see what is in my usb
<cerecitas> like inside demon?
<demon> cerecitas: nope lsusb
<cerecitas> aha hehe
<demon> :P
<cerecitas> was about to suggest it just wanted to make sure
<jnizama> hola a todos
<drmrhorse> solved my own problem, ty anyway fine fellows
<meta_> Hi all
<meta_> I have intrepid with kde4.2, on an eee 1000h, and it's slow.
<meta_> Is there anybody with the same problem? Or who knows the problem?
<meta_> I have tried xaa and exa too.
<blackflag> Hello all :) Im having trouble to mount nfs4. The server is ubuntu server 8.10 and the client is lenny. on lenny I can see the mounts with showmounts -e server .I did the entrie in fstab and want to mount with mount -a. Im getting no such file or directory and I had multiple looks to the files and I dont know what I can try next. Can someone help?
<meta_> The alt-f2 dialog comes up at the speed like someone hand-drawing that realtime to me...
<rmrfslash_> should I use OpenGL or XRender compositing?
<rmrfslash_> What's the difference?
<onlooker> Hi. Is there by any chance a console command that displays your motherboard model?
<noren_> onlooker: sudo lshw
<onlooker> Thanks, noren!
<blackflag> hmm I can mount the / under nfs4 but when I want to mount a subtrre  witj 10.100.100.10:/musik I get: mount.nfs4: an incorrect mount option was specified What Im doing wrong?
<demon> where can i find weather widget
<ubsafder> where will i find the log of mysql ?
<demon> where can i find my source list
<George2> hi, i've just installed kubuntu-desktop over ubuntu, and i'm experiencing graphical problems - http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/2012/snapshot1m.png
<George2> i've tried a hard reboot, i've also experimented with the desktop effects with no luck. i don't seem to be able to find anything about such a problem, has anyone else experienced this?
<ign0ramus> Hey all.
<ign0ramus> Where can I find the Sessions settings in KDE 3.5.x (ie, to start new session, or load previous)?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ign0ramus> nvm.  found it.
<demon> will konqueror work with flash player 10?
<stefano> no
<stefano> list
<ActionParsnip1> demon: i think it reads the ~/.mozilla/plugins directory
<demon> ok i am lost with this 4.1 kde
<demon> where is my DESKTOP
<ActionParsnip1> demon: how do you mean?
<demon> well
<demon> i have copied smt on my desktop
<demon> but they are not here
<demon> i can go to home folder
<demon> then desktop
<demon> and there they are
<demon> but not on my desktop
<ActionParsnip1> i dont think kde uses that any more
<demon> lol
<demon> :D
<sixofour> So, KDE fails to load and it boots to gnome, ive made new user and it still fails to load. So i think something is up with kde... without wiping my /home/ dirctory...is there any way to diagnose and fix this?
<demon> ActionParsnip1: i removed my desktop widget
<demon> where can i find it
<demon> :D
<ActionParsnip1> demon: right click -> add widget
<ActionParsnip1> would be my guess
<GentooJohnny> wow. sixofour that can't be good then
<sixofour> yeah
<sixofour> lol
<demon> its not there ActionParsnip1
<sixofour> i would reinstall kde, but that will wipe everything for my main user
<sixofour> Is there a way for me to try to log into kde then when it fails log into gnome and check a system log of some kind?
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: no it wont, the settings are in ~
<sixofour> so how do i reinstall kde 4.1 ?
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: reinstalling kde will only affect what is in /usr and /opt and the like, the app settings are in your profile
<sixofour> so it may delete forinstance.. vlc...but when i reinstall vlc it will still have my previous settings?
<sixofour> i don't mind reinstalling the apps, but reconfiguring them would be a pain
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: why would it delete vlc?
<sixofour> its in usr/bin/
<sixofour> your saying user/ and /opt/ get wiped right?
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: but its not part of the kde install so it wont be touched
<sixofour> usr*
<ActionParsnip1> no
<ActionParsnip1> nothing is wiped
<sixofour> oh
<puddle> wooooot
<sixofour> well then what are we waiting for.. sudo-apt-get install kde1.4 then?
<ActionParsnip1> if you reinstall it will refresh the programs that make up kde
<puddle> i have kubunu :)
<cez> i installed a game, when i go to start it up it loads the splash screen, and then the screen flickers betweeen my desktop and black, and finally crashes. help?
<ActionParsnip1> cez: what game?
<puddle> 8.4.2 :)
<cez> eve: online
<ActionParsnip1> cez: is it running with wine?
<cez> no i dont think so
<cez> its compatable with UBUNTU, so it should be compatable with kubuntu right?
<sixofour> ave a linux cleint i don't think
<sixofour> maby it does then
<ActionParsnip1> cez: http://www.eveonline.com/download/linux.asp
<ActionParsnip1> cez: got that?
<cez> yes, i downloaded the .deb for ubuntu, linspire, and debian
<cez> it installed fine
<ActionParsnip1> ok cool
<ActionParsnip1> are you running compiz?
<cez> compiz?
<ActionParsnip1> desktop cube , wobbly windows that sort of rubbish people poison their systems with
<cez> no
<sixofour> lol pft ActionParsnip1
 * ActionParsnip1 hates compiz lots
<Dragnslcr> Tell us how you really feel
<GentooJohnny> obviously lol
<cez> i just installed yesterday
<ActionParsnip1> cez: ok thats god, have you instaled video drivers?
<cez> yes
<cez> i think so at least lol
 * sixofour would like the command to reinstall kde 1.4
<ActionParsnip1> cez: what does: glxinfo | grep -i direct    output?
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: dpkg -l | grep kde | grep base
<sixofour> no sudo?
<puddle> a question
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: users can ask what the graphics card can do
<puddle> Would kubuntu be a good start to linux ?
<sixofour> the best start
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: not all console commands need sudo
<puddle> sixofour so thats a yes then yes ?
<sixofour> reinstalling a desktoop environment sounds pretty administraitive
<sixofour> yes puddle
<puddle> cheers :)
<puddle> sixofour
<puddle> good job i have it then ahaha
<puddle> The disk version >3
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: we're only seing what pacjkages are installed, we arent changing the system
<puddle> <3
<sixofour> livecd puddle?
<puddle> yep
<sixofour> previous OS?
<puddle> very good as well hehe
<puddle> Vista
<puddle> i still have vista
<sixofour> what did you do on vista?
<puddle> Nothing
<sixofour> lol
<puddle> Irc mainly
<puddle> But
<puddle> im planing on running an ircd on kubuntu
<sixofour> kubuntu can do nothing too
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: you can then reinstall those packages and kde will reinstall over the top of itself, duno why you want to but thats how
<josh-l> hi
<sixofour> to fix kde ActionParsnip1 ?
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: if you uwant default kde settings just rename ~/.kde and reboot
<sixofour> what if i delete .kde and reboot?
<josh-l> does anyone know how to convert a dvd to a single video viewable file on linux?
<ActionParsnip1> cez: what did the command output?
<cez> 1 sec
<ActionParsnip1> josh-l: acidrip
<sixofour> puddle i'm sure kubuntu can do an ircd
<ActionParsnip1> !info acidrip
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<cez> sorry
<puddle> ok
<ActionParsnip1> cez: np man, thought i'd lost you
<puddle> anyways chow
<josh-l> thanks ActionParsnip1
<cez> direct rendering: Yes
<ActionParsnip1> cez: ok sweet
<cez> all the games tests checked out too
<ActionParsnip1> cez: run the eve launcher from konsole, when it crashes, you will get intelligent output
<josh-l> ActionParsnip1: no qt app does that?
<sixofour> ActionParsnip1:  if i delete .kde and reboot, will that have the same effect?
<cez> alright 1 sec last time i had to reboot to get out of it
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: yes but you wont have the settings to roll back if you ned them
<demon> pls can any body help me restore my desktop lil widget
<demon> :D
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: as they will be deleted rather than renamed
<sixofour> ;wellm, lets try that
<sixofour> i'll rename them first
<cez> uh
<cez> this is gunna sound really dumb
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: i always include a rollback method in my fixes
<cez> but how do i run from konsole? lol
<ActionParsnip1> cez: if you run kmenuedit
<ActionParsnip1> cez: you can find out he command that the menu item runs and copy / paste it to konsole
<cez> oh that works
<josh-l> ActionParsnip1: no qt app does that?
<sixofour> there is no .kde in root ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> josh-l: i thought it was
<sixofour> btw i'm on gnome atm
<josh-l> ActionParsnip1: no gtk
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: fine, no ned to reboot then
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: just log off, switch to kde, log on
<sixofour> kde doesn't boot lol
<sixofour> it will take me to login screen
<demon> pls can any body help me restore my desktop lil widget
<sixofour> right click - add widget
<demon> and
<sixofour> and pick the widged you want
<josh-l> ActionParsnip1: can k3b not do this somehow?
<sixofour> widget*
<demon> i cant find it sixofour
<ActionParsnip1> !info dvdrip
<sixofour> what was it called?
<ubottu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2588 kB
<demon> sixofour: dunno it was a lil window that i can see me desktopm
<demon> :D
<ActionParsnip1> josh-l: not sure, have a try
<sixofour> hrm, not sure what that is called..lol
<sixofour> but
<ActionParsnip1> josh-l: try: apt cache search dvd rip
<demon> you have it right sixofour
<sixofour> right click - lock widgets..and you won't accidently remove them again
<ActionParsnip1> !info ogmrip
<ubottu> ogmrip (source: ogmrip): Application for ripping and encoding DVD. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.12.2-0.0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 200 kB, installed size 952 kB
<ActionParsnip1> josh-l: just 2 from the results of the search
<demon> sixofour: yes agian if i have it
<demon> but i dont
<demon> :D
<sixofour> that locks all widgets
<sixofour> everything on your desktop, including the menu bar is a widget
<demon> yes i know
<beatzz> sup all
<beatzz> I just tryed to install Slackware 12.2 on an ollllllld ass pc
<beatzz> dident work at all..
<beatzz> lol@64mb ram
<sixofour> and the suprise is?
<ActionParsnip1> ok
<ActionParsnip1> slackware is pretty decent
<beatzz> the suprise is!
<beatzz> i did it naked ;P
<GentooJohnny> it now works with 64mb of ram
<beatzz> tell that to that dinosaur next door.
<ActionParsnip1> my file server has 64mb ram
<beatzz> it has a flopy drive in it.
<ActionParsnip1> indeed
<sixofour> floppy lol
<beatzz> i wonder if I would have better luck tryin an installation off a floopy
<ActionParsnip1> p200 64mb ram 1000 baseT NIC
<cez> k well that sucked
<sixofour> throw that pc out the windows and find one in a dumpster..its garanteed to be 5 times as better
<ActionParsnip1> cez: ok did you get smart stuff output in konsole
<ruben> hi all
<beatzz> rofl
<ruben> ^
<cez> no
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: it probably got more uptime than a lot of PCs
<cez> it got past the spalsh screen, went into the full screen login page
<cez> splash*
<cez> and then locked up the game and wouldnt let me switch out of it. every time i tryed alt-tab, ctrl+alt+del, it would switch back to eve
<sixofour> anyways, so kde doesn't load, despite not having a .kde folder, this implies something is broke with kde that isn't a setting, so this is why a reinstall of kde is i think required
<cez> wouldnt let me click anything but eve aswell
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: it runs samba and a torent server, it doesnt need power, it doesnt even run x
<josh-l> what package do i install for an mpeg-4 encoder?
<sixofour> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest25150> any one know this error?? = ioctl(SIOCSIWMODE) failed: Device or resource busy
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: i'd run: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<josh-l> sixofour: was that to me?
<sixofour> yes josh
<sixofour> ok ActionParsnip1
<josh-l> thanks sixofour
<ActionParsnip1> Guest25150: what command makes that occur?
<JuJuBee> Hello. Im having trouble with kde and my dual head setup. I can't log in to KDE if I don't have the second head attached.
<sixofour> ActionParsnip1:
<sixofour> sixofour@sixofour-pc:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<sixofour> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: ok then run the comand it says with sudo
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: its telling you how to fix it
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: did you read the error at all?
<PLNinAK> hello
<sixofour> i'm used to windows..when an error gives you advice, don't follow it ..lol
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: ubuntu != windows
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | PLNinAK
<ubottu> PLNinAK: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<srujan> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | srujan
<ubottu> srujan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PLNinAK> thank you :)
<srujan> does anyone have any experience with Qt designer development
<srujan> I am not getting any help in the Qt channel
<limaneto> oi
<sixofour> so i did that command ActionParsnip1 its done, now what? reinstall command qagain?
<PLNinAK> im running Jaunty, understanding why its still in Alpha. lol
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: yep
<ActionParsnip1> PLNinAK: the beta is out on thursday
<PLNinAK> cool ill keep an eye out.
<PLNinAK> i will say, it found everything, wireless and all  on my HP 17 inch dv7, but took me an Hr to get it to see an SD card. Ibex found both right off
<sixofour> ActionParsnip1:  reinstall it...reboot?
<sixofour> reinstalled*
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: sure
<sixofour> be right back folks!
<PLNinAK> had to change my time zone to let me do a dist-upgrade too, tried it again and it worked with my own time zone. wierd
<demon> i have problems with my 8.10 it cant find my webcam
<JuJuBee> ActionParsnip1: any ideas where I might get some help with kde 4.2?
<cez> i give up
<ActionParsnip1> cez: did you not get any crash info in the konsole
<cez> i couldnt tell
<tyler> hi
<cez> it didnt crash
<ActionParsnip1> cez: maybe the client logs crash errors to some place
<cez> just locked up eve, and wouldnt let me switch windows out of eve
<cez> it didnt even crash
<ActionParsnip1> cez: is your game the latest version?
<cez> i had to reboot
<tyler> 
<tyler> k
<cez> its not the latest version, but it updates in the main login screen. where it locked up
<PLNinAK> mine didnt work on ekiga, then it worked in AMsn. thought it was my webcam, turned out it wasn't compatible with the app
<ActionParsnip1> bah, is there an offline updater?
<tyler_> hi
<cez> not that im aware of
<ActionParsnip1> cez: worth a look
<tyler_> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PLNinAK> hi tyler
<ActionParsnip1> cez: if you update it gets gold ranking in appdb under wine
<demon> i have problems with my 8.10 it cant find my webcam
<tyler_> how are
<ActionParsnip1> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cez> but it shouldnt be running in wine, i thought wine is only for games non native to linux?
<PLNinAK> cedega works good with games
<PLNinAK> but it isnt free
<ActionParsnip1> cez: true but the game runs on windows
<sixofour> WORKAGE
<sixofour> everything works minus my nvidia drivers
<sixofour> lol
<cez> it has seperate downloads for mac and linux too though?
<ActionParsnip1> cez: if you run your install cd with wine and install that way it should be ok as long as you update the game fully
<PLNinAK> yeah i have same prob with my Nvidia as well.
<ActionParsnip1> sixofour: nvidia drivers rock in linux
<sixofour> lol
<sixofour> they rockthevote yeah
<PLNinAK> for some reason, last 2 distros found it right off
<ActionParsnip1> cez: true, maybe theres a forum with folks getting the same isue
<PLNinAK> lol i just found a copy of mandrake 7.2 in my desk. i really have to clean more lol
<ActionParsnip1> mandrake is sweeeeet
<PLNinAK> i have powerpack 2009, i just haven't tried it yet
<demon> i have problems with my 8.10 it cant find my webcam, gspca drivers
<cez> in adept, alot of the packages has a symbol next to them of a page with a ?mark. when i install em, they wont run. is there a app i need to make them run?
<psyco> hey im having network problems, my one pc cant connect ot the network (8.10) the mobo is a Gigabyte ud3h (780G chipset)
<psyco> i think it is either the network drivers or Knetworkmanager
<psyco> im trying to setup a static IP
<ubuntu__> Anyone here?
<|PaperTiger|> Anyone here, need a little help
<kvh_> |PaperTiger|: just ask your question
<GentooJohnny> state your problem and if anyone can help they'll help
<|PaperTiger|> Well, Idealy, I need to reinstall the GRUB launcher
<|PaperTiger|> But it doesn't want to work
<|PaperTiger|> I'm trying to back up a mixture of files, from ext3 and ntfs (same HDD, different partitions) to another HDD, ntfs.
<psyco> |PaperTiger|:
<psyco> |PaperTiger|: try super grub disc
<psyco> its super easy  once you burn it, just startup and go through the fix option
<erik_> hey
<astrobear>  /root@ubuntu:/mnt/ubuntu# chmod 0440 etc/sudoers
<astrobear> root@ubuntu:/mnt/ubuntu# ls -ld etc/sudoers
<astrobear> -r--r----- 1 root root 539 Mar 21 21:46 etc/sudoer
<astrobear> it has 539
<|PaperTiger|> Psycho: Super grub disk?
<astrobear> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440
<astrobear> it's mode 539 right?
<astrobear> after doing doing chmod 0440
<astrobear> that's what 539 stands for is the mode...?
<kvh_> astrobear: that' the size
<astrobear> ah
<astrobear> how can i tell the mode
<astrobear> tell/see*
<kvh_> astrobear: the -r--r---- is the mode
<|PaperTiger|> Psyco: Super grub disk?
<astrobear> right, but that makes no sense to me
<astrobear> read and read
<astrobear> but for who
<astrobear> actually maybe i just need to enable root
<astrobear> get rid of sudo
<kvh_> astrobear: try man chmod
<astrobear> because i can't drop to a root shell during recovery, instead i have to boot into live cd like now
<kvh_> astrobear: it is owner, group, other
<beatzz> sup all
<astrobear> hi beatzz
<beatzz> whats the Q?
<denis_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<|PaperTiger|> What is the easiest way to identify what HDD and partition the linux installation is on?
<slom_> cat /etc/fstab
<kvh_> fdisk -l might help in some cases
<userone> can anyone recommend a simple picture editor? I tried krita and kolorpaint already and looking for something better
<beatzz> command given to print kerrnel version to screen?
<userone> uname -r
<zejtar> hi. I try customizing kubuntu with using this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization. My problem is I remove kubuntu installer. And my question is. What are the names of packages for kubuntu installer ?
<beatzz> userone: thanks :)
<zejtar> Please can anyone help me ?
<psyco> |PaperTiger|:  sorry, yeah google it, its a bootable disc and it fixeds grub really easily
<|PaperTiger|> How easy...? I'm not great with Linux yet...
<psyco> |PaperTiger|: like burn the image, boot the image and select one of the options that suits you and its done
<|PaperTiger|> Okay
<|PaperTiger|> Cheers, psyco
<psyco> np
<|PaperTiger|> A whole CD for 4mb? lol
<userone> use a rewritable :P
<|PaperTiger|> True..
<|PaperTiger|> All I have is CD/DVD-R
<psyco> heh
<psyco> its worth it though
<psyco> ive used it like10 times
<|PaperTiger|> Yeah
<|PaperTiger|> You're right...
<|PaperTiger|> Right. I'll explain my problem anyway, see if you can suggest a better idea...
<psyco> go ahead,
<|PaperTiger|> I want to totally reinstall my computer, windows and linux. Both are on one HDD but partitioned.
<|PaperTiger|> I want to get the data off there to a seperate HDD, but because I chose a weird method to format, it's messed up the boot loader
<|PaperTiger|> So I can't boot at all, and I'm now running from a LiveCD.
<beatzz> :x virtual machines are better if ur just messing around w/ linux to learn
<psyco> so basically, you just need to fix grub?
<userone> I think you can do that from the livecd, unsure how to exactly though
<|PaperTiger|> I want to copy data from an ext3 partition and an ntfs partition to one seperate ntfs HDD
<|PaperTiger|> I'm using Linux as a main OS and Windows for games etc.
<psyco> yeah there are  a bunch of restoring grub guides all over if you google them, but to be honest, the easiest is Super Grub Disk, if not just google for a guide
<psyco> i sopent hours trying to fix it and couldn't get it working when windows overwrote grub and now its like SGD and its done "D
<psyco> :D*
<|PaperTiger|> I actually can't use the internet browser on this LiveCD for some reason... :S so, I'll just Super Grub Disk
<|PaperTiger|> Super Grub Disk it is...
<|PaperTiger|> XD
<|PaperTiger|> Cheers psyco
<|PaperTiger|> I may be back on tonight, I dunno
<leslie> Hey everyone...
<leslie> I doubt the two are related, but I changed /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc to have the line, "BootManager=Grub", and used the menu to try and reboot into a Windows Vista partition...
<leslie> Except now, GRUB complains about, "Error 28: Not enough memory" or some-such.
<leslie> Even after changing it back, GRUB refused to boot Windows.
<leslie> The exact error message was, "Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory".
<leslie> Could KDM have changed any settings anywhere that would have effected GRUB's ability to boot into Windows?
<kalidar> Does anyone know why after i installed wine on my Box my sounds suddenly stopped?
<kalidar> i cant hear anything anymore.. and yes i chceked my sound options
<|PaperTiger|> psyco?
<leslie> |PaperTiger|: he just left.
<|PaperTiger|> Damn it
<|PaperTiger|> I need to thank him
<|PaperTiger|> What he said worked!
<leslie> |PaperTiger|: It's always good when something broken is fixed :p
<|PaperTiger|> I'll be hanging about on here to say thanks to him
<GentooJohnny> |PaperTiger|: why not dust or clean the windows or something while you wait.
<|PaperTiger|> lol
<|PaperTiger|> I'll be copying data over.
<leslie> OK, I've tried something I found had worked for someone else (why I hadn't googled it in the first place, I don't know...). Be right back.
<|PaperTiger|> k
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a way to reformat a HDD in Linux?
<Dragnslcr> |PaperTiger|- qtparted works well
<denis_> hello, anybody familiar with openoffice 3.0x under kde 4.2.x?
<|PaperTiger|> Dragnslcr: What does that do and how do I do it?
<denis_> I installed it according to this installation guide but my icons are missing! http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenOffice.org/Installation?highlight=openoffic#Manuelle-Installation
<rre> ciao
<denis_> ciao
<rre> quando accendo una hd esterno o metto um cd nel lettore mi da questo errore "Funzione disponibile solo con HAL"
<rre> qualcuno mi sa dire come risolvere
<rre> ?
<rre> hald é in esecuzione hald addon acp impu store runner
<p_quarles> !it | rre
<ubottu> rre: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<denis_> hello?
<denis_> nobody familiar with openoffice???
<p_quarles> denis_: the link you said you used is in German, so I don't know what it says
<p_quarles> that said, which icons are you talking about?
<denis_> p_quarles: well, just to add the 2 sources
<p_quarles> also, don't expect immediate responses in irc
<denis_> the printing icon, the PDF icon, the search-icon....
<denis_> I know, but here are over 300 people
<denis_> just these normal symbols/icons you have in your word processing propgramms
<denis_> programms
<p_quarles> denis_: there are over 300 clients in the channel; that doesn't mean people, and it doesn't mean people are at their keyboards
<denis_> what else? robots? yes, I know that there not all at their keyboards...
<denis_> I have to work with that programm :-(
<manuel_> hi
<denis_> hallo
<p_quarles> denis_: anyway, I've never run into an issue with OOo not having toolbar icons
<manuel_> i can change my workspace by touch the edges of my window how can i top that behavor?
<manuel_> thx
<p_quarles> it could be a build issue, but it shouldn't have anything to do with KDE versions, that much I'm fairly certain about
<denis_> p_quarles:  me neither, it's my first time
<denis_> p_quarles:  which version do you use?
<p_quarles> denis_: I have OOo 3.0.1 and KDE 4.2.1
<denis_> p_quarles:  me too! how did you install OO? from the repositories?
<p_quarles> denis_: I got the .deb files from Sun's site
<userone> I think kde icons for 2.4 come from a separate package maybe you are missing that
<berniv6> hey, does anyone know about kubuntu jaunty getting slower and slower after a couple of hours work?
<denis_> 2.4 or 4.2?
<denis_> p_quarles:  ok, do you have any extensions installed?
<p_quarles> no
<userone> OpenOffice 2.4 the one that comes with kubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<denis_> userone: ah ok, but I want to use 3.01
<manuel_> btw does anybody have the scangearmp-common-1.00-1.i386.deb?
<userone> I understand, my point is, for 2.4 you need to install a separate package for the icons, maybe for 3.0 its the same and you are missing that package
<denis_> ah, I see and I think I have the solution
<p_quarles> it's not; if you don't install the kde icons, either version defaults to the standard icons
<denis_> I am installing the kde integration package
<userone> I see, I thought the icons package were needed
<denis_> ah, Halleluja!
<denis_> seems to be both icon package and integration
<denis_> good night
<denis_> or wait  a second
<denis_> userone: do you have a minute?
<userone> yes
<denis_> userone: great! My konqueror can't display flash
<userone> cant help  you with that, mine cant display it either :/
<afreq> hello
<userone> well it displays just a black box
<wimpies> hi all, I use krdc, it works fine except that if I do not move the cursor after a little while (say 10 seconds) my screen turns black
<wimpies> (The remote screen that is)
<denis_> userone: ok, thanks anyway
<mooperd> flash isnt working :( I have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<denis_> mooperd:  with which browser?
<mooperd> ff
<mooperd> denis_: ff 3.0.7
<Dragnslcr> wimpies- checked the remote computer's power management settings?
<dubby> hey anyone, I am running kubuntu on a quad core, and when i use system monitor, i only see one core
<ActionParsnip1> mooperd: 64bit or 32bit linux?
<mooperd> ActionParsnip1: 32bit
<userone> actually I just checked and its only youtube flash that isnt working :/ the rest works fine
<ActionParsnip1> dubby: is there any optins in system monitor for more cores
<Kbeville> looking for a iso burner
<ActionParsnip1> Kbeville: k3b
<ActionParsnip1> mooperd: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dubby> ActionParsnip1: no
<Kbeville> thankz act
<ActionParsnip1> dubby: is there a   man systemmonitor
<ActionParsnip1> Kbeville: k3b <iso file>
<dubby> yes
<userone> I'm looking for a simple and fast image editor, something like irfanview on windows
<dubby> the only option it has is -s simple
<GentooJohnny> userone: gimp
<dubby> which is about closing processes
<userone> lol I guess you dont know about irfanview :P
<dubby> isn't it just a viewer
<dubby> not really an editor
<mooperd> ActionParsnip1: flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<Laeborg> when 9.04 is there, can I then update from 8.10 ?
<userone> yes its mostly a viewer but can do some simple editing like resizing and such
<wimpies> dragnslcr : ok will check that ...
<ActionParsnip1> mooperd: then i can suggest getting the tar.gz from www.adobe.com  and extracting the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugins  (the plugins folder needs manually creating)
<dubby> ActionParsnip1:  doing cat /proc/cpuinfo it says it only has 1 core...
<dubby> running the generic kernel with smp support
<ActionParsnip1> dubby: you will find its detected as multiple CPUs
<ActionParsnip1> dubby: try: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep processor
<ActionParsnip1> dubby: i dont use multicore myself
<dubby> ActionParsnip1: processor	: 0
<dubby> thats it
<ActionParsnip1> dubby: hmm
<ActionParsnip1> dubby: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-985664.html
<ActionParsnip1> dubby: that may help
<dubby> ActionParsnip1: alright im going to check my bios if it has downcoring bye
<engcaio> hi for all
<engcaio> !
<engcaio> has anyone Brazilian here
<engcaio> ?!
<engcaio> cause my english is not so good
<engcaio> !
<ubuntu_> guten abend, ich würd gern wissen ob hier >cat $LESEFILE > /dev/null; date '+%T.%N' >> $LOGDATEI  &< das cat in den background gestellt wird?
<p_quarles> !de | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubuntu_> oh sorry
<ubuntu_> cat $LESEFILE > /dev/null; date '+%T.%N' >> $LOGDATEI  & , is cat going to be set in the background?
<p_quarles> ubuntu_: I don't think it would, but I know that the date command won't even begin until cat has exited
<ubuntu_> yep thats the point, my problem is that this cmd in my for circle, cats one file after another, and it should put all in the background
<p_quarles> well, my point is that it can't run in bg AND exit
<p_quarles> I might be able to say something more helpful if I knew more about what you're trying to do
#kubuntu 2010-03-22
<damien> bonsoir
<cecilfso>  hi people, can anyone help me? i have no sound on flash videos in any browser i try... i'm using kubuntu 9.10 on a 32 bit platform. I'm currently using KDE
<jovis> can you get sound from anything?
<cecilfso> yes, i have sound on amarok and kaffeine, but not flash videos nor vlc
<jovis> which flash plugin did you install
<jovis> and which browser
<cecilfso> i installed the flash from the adobe page, then i removed it and tried the flashplugin-installer, and the nonfree-extrasound, but nothing yet
<cecilfso> i tried opera, firefox and seamonky, and konqueroro as well
<jovis> you checked all the mute switches i assume
<cecilfso> yes, i did
<cecilfso> i tried alsamixer on the terminal and unmuted the PCM as some people suggested, but...
<jovis> try wine with IE maybe, i dunno sorry
<cecilfso> well, i don't have wine here... but thank you anyway, jovis
<jovis> its not hard to get
<jovis> yast2 search wine
<jovis> it will run IE
<jovis> you using alsa or the other one OSS whatever
<cecilfso> hey, i'm sorry... well, i have all this here, vlc used OSS usually, but now nothing is working... on sound devices, system has "fallen back" to the soundcard directly
<williballenthin> is there a system settings/dialog for changing the window decorations?
<dthacker> Hello, I'm getting a very bad looking taskbar after updating to 4.4.1 http://s842.photobucket.com/albums/zz346/dthacker_photo/?action=view&current=bad-taskbar.png
<cecilfso> thank you anyway...i must leave...i'll try later again...bye
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<jovis> hello
<[Relic]> Any 9.10 64bit users with a face book account around to check something?
<jovis> what are you checking
<dthacker> yes
<[Relic]> trying to figure out why the text doesn't appear on an app game on facebook, if it is just 64bit or if I missed an install of something
<[Relic]> http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/9352/fbwarstormsnapshot.png  <-  all the text that isn't a gfx image or icon is missing
<dthacker> cleared cache?  restarted browser?
<[Relic]> other users seem to see it just fine but most are windows users
<[Relic]> multiple times
<[Relic]> trying to figure out if it is a 64bit flash incompatibility thing or something else
<dthacker> I get nothing in the middle, just the top and bottom bar.   However I play another flash game without problems.
<dthacker> FF 3.5.8
<dthacker> back later
<[Relic]> thanks
<[Relic]> I play a lot of other flash games w/o problems
<BiggFREE> Hi
<BiggFREE> Just reading  Thanks
<manu__> alguien de españa???
<zarango> alguien de españa???
<mintkde> ºhi guys, tragedy hit's me on my face. I renamed a *very* important directory in Dolphin via right-click-->Actions as root-->Rename. I was presented a dialog box with "/home/martin" and I wrongly renamed it to "data" when I presume should be "/home/data". Now, I can't access all the valuable files, helpp me here guys, it's very iimportant
<jmcantrell> is there a way to change the wallpaper from the command line or python bindings?
<globus> hello all, I got some thing need to ask guru here. It's about file system. When i use "mc" in console and traverse file system and move to some directory( different with current directory before I use mc). Then click F10 to exit mc but the directory now is not the directory which mc pointing to, that's the directory before I use mc. Anybody know how to keep current directory is the place when I exit "mc" ? Thanks !
<jason__> so, I just installed kubuntu, and Im very disappointed that I cannot find the application "wifi radar." This is an app I absolutely need at work. How can I get this on kubuntu?
<jason__> active chat ://
<alakoo> um...by installing it
<alakoo> sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<jason__> its not in kpackage kit
<alakoo> it's a gnome application but it should work
<alakoo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/all/wifi-radar/download
<jason__> apt-get works
<jason__> yet, its not in kpackagekit
<jason__> why?
<alakoo> [08:08] <alakoo> it's a gnome application
<jason__> so gnome apps dont appear in kdes repos?
<jason__> I thought they shared the same repos
<alakoo> dunno, I use synaptic and it's there
<jason__> yeah
<jason__> kpackagekit is kind of a joke....
<jason__> so is the "firefox installer." how about just add it by default and save the 99% of users the trouble of installing it.
<alakoo> it annoyed me at least
<jason__> what made you choose kubuntu over ubuntu?
<alakoo> I've been using both and find KDE more versatile
<jason__> yeah. Ive used gnome for a long time with occasional test-drives of KDE.
<jason__> Ive always went back to gnome, yet I never had a real reason why. comfort zone, I suppose.
<jason__> more familiar territory or whatever
<jason__> but I look at some of these KDE installs and they look wicked nice. trying to mess around and see if I can get a sleek dekstop goin with it
<alakoo> jason__: btw they do share repos but your package kit shows only kde as default
<jason__> I see
<jason__> do you use pulse audio with kde
<jason__> I had problems galore with kde's audio last time I used it, but didnt use pulse. someone told me I should use pulse....
<alakoo> no..just the pulse client libraries, but whatever works
<jason__> yeah... just like last time, audio problems with kubuntu. sigh....
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 but my plasma workspace is crashing at login. Nothing but a black desktop
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 but my plasma workspace is crashing at login. Nothing but a black desktop
<bromas> hello everyone
<bromas> could someone give me so advice how to get KDE working on Ubuntu server? I installed X-Windows-core and KDE packages, but KDE doesn't start after system reboot.
<Krooks> anyone here use kubuntu ?
<corigo> Yes
<bromas> i guess my question is ignored... pff.. support... thanks for answer!
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 but my plasma workspace is crashing at login. Nothing but a black desktop
<amateja> hi, I get 'hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 4' in /var/log/kernel.log while usb drive is plugged in and I'm not able to use any usb drive
<amateja> Does anybody come across this issue?
<corigo> Bromas: your question is not about Kubuntu but KDE as far as I can tell and about KDE on a multiple desktop systm
<corigo> Amateja: new to me
<amateja> corigo: First time I met this bug was using PLD Linux and I solved by removing ehci_hcd module
<amateja> but in Ubuntu I have no ehci_hcd module loaded
<amateja> imho it's not my error, because even kubuntu livecd can't mount any usb drive
<amateja> I tested this with kubuntu 9.10 i 10.04 (notebook IBM T42), but on Dell Latitude D630 it's ok
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 but my plasma workspace is crashing at login. Nothing but a black desktop
<Timberly> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<smokealot> Timberly: thanks!!!, worked just like i knew it would
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 (Kubuntu_64) and now my workspace is crashing on login. Black desktop with no UI
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> does anybody has a solution for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/407344
<noaXess> is the cups downgrade really the only solution?
<Lovie> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 (Kubuntu_64) and now my workspace is crashing on login. Black desktop with no UI
<Lovie> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<Lovie> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<noaXess> wtf.. no admin here to stop that spammers?
<Marlon> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<corigo> Why is it so quiet here tonight?
<corigo> Loaded 4.4.1 on 9.10 (Kubuntu_64) and now my workspace is crashing on login. Black desktop with no UI
<amateja> corigo: I'd like to hear a solution for my case too :)
<corigo> The only UI box I am getting is a warning about a dependency resolution error.
<germanjew> can anyone here please help me with setting up a cloiu
<germanjew> can anyone here please help me with setting up a cloud*
<areichman> germanjew: setting up a cloud? What do you mean?
<germanjew> I think I have everything set up right, but when I want to run an instance it takes forever to complete. and then the status goes straight from pending to shutting down
<areichman> germanjew: what do you mean when you say cloud?
<areichman> are you talking about owncloud, the new kde project?
<germanjew> I have a cluster and two nodes, I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CDInstall
<germanjew> no, not the new kde project
<germanjew> sorry I don't know how to better describe what I'm trying to do
<germanjew> everything is fine, up until step 7.3
<areichman> germanjew: sorry, I can't help you :-( I hadn't even heard of UEC until just now
<germanjew> hehe ok thanks anyways
<globus> hello all, I got some thing need to ask guru here. It's about file system. When i use "mc" in console and traverse file system and move to some directory( different with current directory before I use mc). Then click F10 to exit mc but the directory now is not the directory which mc pointing to, that's the directory before I use mc. Anybody know how to keep current directory is the place when I exit "mc" ? Thanks !
<babalu> hi, is there a way to check the battery status in command line? and is there a way to get the computer to sleep when we are without server X? or is that a server X feature?
<noaXess> does anybody has a solution for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/407344
<noaXess> is the cups downgrade really the only solution?
<noaXess> babalu: think there are command for battery check.. let me check..
<babalu> noaXess: i think this one is good: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<noaXess> babalu: yes.. and i think to that there are scripts to put your machine in sleep mode without x..
<noaXess> babalu: ls -l /etc/acpi/
<babalu> noaXess: oh ok, thanks
<rethus> which programm can i use to play audio-cd? amarok doesn't have this feature ?!
<ka> Hm seems to mee that sound crashes often in kubuntu 9.10. Any workarounds?
<rethus> ka: never crash on my kubuntu
<rethus> maybe a special hardware issue
<ka> Hm I figured as much although I havn't had this problem before...
<rethus> check your hardware and search for hardware-specific issues
<ka> I get an error message sasying "Phonon: KDE's Multimedia Library -  The audio playback device  ... does not work."
<ka> Maybe I'll just throw 10.04 beta on the box and see if it works...
<rethus> maybe try xine-backend
<rethus> or have a try to 10.04
<Tux_Soul> Hi to all
<Tux_Soul> I installed Ubuntu, then installed KDE throught kubuntu-desktop
<Tux_Soul> now I'm using amarok
<noaXess> does noone has the print problem with cups? /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftopdf failed
<Tux_Soul> but the equalizer option is grayed out
<Tux_Soul> why?
<Tux_Soul> Hmmmm... :(
<ka> Which amarok version are you running
<ka> @ Tux_Soul
<noaXess> is there a way to backport cups 1.4.2 from lucid to karmic? in lucid there is cups v1.4.2 available, in marmic still v1.4.1 which has some bugs..
<Mamarok> noaXess: did you check the backports and porposed repositories?
<Mamarok> proposed*
<noaXess> Mamarok:  yes.. i think. have backports enabled...
<eagles05138785> morning guys
<noaXess> i don't really know, if it's a cups problem or any other package..
<noaXess> Mamarok: any idea?
<noaXess> also also have this ppa enabled deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/dnjl/ppa/ubuntu karmic main and there is this cups version: 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.4.1~dnjl2~karmic0
<noaXess> have contacted dnjl and wait for a answer.. but i think the printing problem is not in cups, it' seams it's in another package..
<noaXess> Mamarok: proposed are ppackage that are unsupported? in updates i have important, recommended, pre-released and unsupported packages activated..
<mahrend> hi
<noaXess> and also this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu and http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu... and some others for spec. packages.
<mahrend> when kubuntu logs into kde how i can force that i got a busy cursor until kde start is done?
<lalalol> HELP!!!!!! i yesterday installed avant window navigator, today i wake up, boot my machine and im running GNOME, HELP!!! i want KDE back
<eagles05138785> !patience | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Mamarok> noaXess: no, check the karmic backports and proposed
<eagles05138785> lalalol: are you at the login screen
<lalalol> eagles05138785, no, im on the desktop and quassel is opened
<eagles05138785> well you need to go back to the login screen and there is a button you press and it gives u options and kde should be listed and you click it then login and u should be on kde
<Mamarok> noaXess: my bad, their workding is a bit strange
<lalalol> ok
<lalalol> brb
<noaXess> Mamarok: backports i have enabled, that is http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu tight?
<noaXess> right ^
<Mamarok> noaXess: no, it is called unsupported apparently, I talk about the regular repositoreis, not the PPA
<Mamarok> repositories*
<noaXess> Mamarok: okay.. so the four check boxes in kapackagekit, settings, tab updates, right?
<Mamarok> cups has nothing to do with KDE, it is a package in the underlying structure of ubuntu, henc if there is a backport it should be in the karmic-backports
<Mamarok> noaXess: that would be the ones, yes
<noaXess> Mamarok: so i have they enabled..
<lalalol> phew
<noaXess> seams to not be the solution
<Mamarok> noaXess: why do you need a newer Cups version exactly?
<lalalol> so eagles05138785, i now have GNOME installed on my machine too cause of that 1 app?
<eagles05138785> you shouldnt
<Mamarok> lalalol: those are only the libraries
<lalalol> Mamarok, how come i was on gnome then? :O i dont understand
<noaXess> Mamarok: i get ths error, if i print any, even a test page over cups admin: /usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftopdf failed.. and found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/407344 but no solution yet
<Mamarok> lalalol: I didn't follow your case exactly, but unless you installed ubuntu-desktop, that would be the only package that drags in Gnome, else it would only be libraries
 * Jaimie waves
<noaXess> Mamarok: i need to get printing back soon..
<lalalol> ok Mamarok
<lalalol> eagles05138785, i had like 6 options to choose from, will kde be the default from now on? :)
<eagles05138785> lalalol: should be once you log in
<Mamarok> noaXess: well, then talk to tillkampeter in this bug report directly, he is the printer wizardry guy, if you still have the bug with that package, it is in the karmic updates AFAICS
<lalalol> thx eagles05138785 :)
<noaXess> Mamarok: okay..
<Mamarok> and the bug should be reopened itf this doesn't fix it
<eagles05138785> no problemo lalalol
<noaXess> Mamarok: have also make a comment to the bug..
<lalalol> eagles05138785, do you happen to have experience with AWN?
<eagles05138785> lalalol: whats that
<lalalol> eagles05138785, its an app that imitates the dock from OSX
<noaXess> Mamarok: where do i get proposed packages? do i have them allready if i checked all checkboxes in updates?
<eagles05138785> no i dont have any experience with it
<lalalol> and with other docks?
<eagles05138785> lalalol: no dock experience
<lalalol> k eagles05138785
<Mamarok> noaXess: if you checked those and did an update, it should show you the packages to upgrade to
<Mamarok> if there are none, you probably already have it
<Mamarok> noaXess: else you can check the exact version with that: apt-cache policy cups
<andrea_> ciao a tutti! e buona primavera :)
<n8w> how do i enable menubar in dolphin?ive turned it off my mistake
<n8w> *by
<lup0> n8w: Ctrl+M
<n8w> lup0:  heh i just found it:))
<n8w> lup0:  thx anywai
<lup0> n8w: np
<andrea_> ciao
<Mamarok> !it | andrea_
<ubottu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lalalol> there isnt any good dock for kubuntu/kde :'(
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> usb-stuff is always mounted as read-only. How do I change it or is it a hardware error?
<Matisse> (working with root rights, still no deletion is permitted)
<Matisse> anyone?
<lalalol> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lalalol> !kde irc
<bazhang> lalalol, /msg alis list *kde*
<lalalol> thx
<andrea__> ciao
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<andrea__> ok grazie
<ner0x> Any good tutorials on how to connect to a vpn?
<Mamarok> ner0x: have a look here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation
<ner0x> Mamarok: Thanks, I'll bookmark that page.
<Mamarok> ner0x: worng link, sorry, I meant this one: http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic
<Mamarok> there is a section about VPN
<Mamarok> ner0x: this one in particular: http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic#VPN_Clients
<terran4000> Hey, is there a user specifc version of the /etc/hosts file? Like .hosts?
<terran4000> er .. like ~/.hosts
<terran4000> hm, nevermind. Ended up editing the /etc/hosts file anyway and adding on a few lines in my .bash_aliases file
<s2r> hello.
<s2r> Is there any way to use local serial port while connecting to a remote desktop via rdp in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Lynoure> Lately (last week or so) Amarok has been segfaulting on me, playing or paused, about every 20 minutes
<Lynoure> Any ideas of what could be the cause?
<fabri> sera a tutti
<vbgunz> will kubuntu 9.10 support qt 4.6? if so, will it also support _NET_WM_SYNC_REQUEST ?
<fabri> i'm sorry, iìm looking italian chat about kubuntu...
<lalalol> how many choices do you have for your DE on loginscreen?
<lalalol> 2 or 3?
<rork_> !it | fabri
<ubottu> fabri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lalalol> who knows?
<jovis> anyone using a geforce 9500 agpx16 card?
<jovis> when I in
<jovis> when I install the nvidia driver i get a pillarbox effect (it's not fullscreen) and the mouse cursor can move into the pillerbox'ed area and disappears
<jovis> if I dont turn on acceleration and enable the card in the bios, it's fullscreen but no acceleration
<jovis> and no DVI output, i have to use the dvi-vga adaptor
<jovis> and then stuff gets all hosed up and i have to reinstall theroot partition
<jovis> similar problems with suse
<mudassar> Can somebody help me installing Centos as a guestOS in xen ? (on fedora machine)
<mudassar> I don't know which channel to join as everything is relate to different OS :)
<mudassar> related*
<jovis> why dont you just put it on a different partition
<bright__> can someone send me my first ebook on irc
<Lord-Rahl> what is the command to do a inplace upgrade to 10.4
<jovis> you mean 10.04?
<mudassar> jovis: it is the requirement of my client
<jovis> you said 10.4
<jovis> the only release I see on the ftp site is called lucid and it says 10.04
<Pici> Lord-Rahl : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Lord-Rahl> Pici: that fine but they tell me to use update manager and gnome i have kde
<Lord-Rahl> that*
<jovis> why would the window manager have anything to do with it
<Lord-Rahl> kubuntu does not have update manager I know of and the command for gnome pre release in update-manager -d or something like
<Pici> Lord-Rahl: Then tell them that. #ubuntu+1 is for all 10.04 support, regarless of whether its Kubuktu/Xubuntu or Ubuntu
<Lord-Rahl> I want to install it but not download a dvd since I have it kubuntu 9.10 I search on google a number of time and can not find the command to do in place upgrade
<jovis> Latest news Kubuntu 10.04 LTS Beta 1 Available for Testing Fri, 2010-03-19
<Pici> Lord-Rahl: Join and I'll tell you how.
<Lord-Rahl> OK
<rysiek|pl> guys, anybody here uses an intel gma965
<bigbrovar> Hi guys I am trying to sync my address book contact with google contact using akonadi google-data, although I am able to pull my contacts from google, I am unable to sync my changes to google contacts it says failed adding new contacts. :(
<rysiek|pl> bigbrovar: whoa, that's weird to see you here. ;) anywhoo, any other error msgs from Akonadi?
<bigbrovar> rysiek|pl: nope just says failed adding new contact :(
<bigbrovar> rysiek|pl: does it work for u
<bigbrovar> rysiek|pl: is there a way i can get more logs from akonadi?
<rysiek|pl> bigbrovar: humm...
<lalalol> how do i uninstall a language via the konsole?
<rysiek|pl> bigbrovar: I don't export my contacts to gmail (I prefer to keep my private data, well, private)
<rysiek|pl> bigbrovar: but there was an akonadi log file somewhere, lemme check
<bigbrovar> rysiek|pl: is there a way to keep my contacts synced across all my desktops and devices?
<rysiek|pl> bigbrovar: SyncML/OpenSync/KitchenSync/Syncevolution I think might do it, but I never really tried
<bigbrovar> did I see evolution **yikes**
<lalalol> please?
<rysiek|pl> bigbrovar: "syncevolution" ;)
<aperson> hmm... all of a sudden X died
<aperson> and switching to the 7th TTY doesn't bring be back
 * aperson blames amarok - things always go wonky when he uses amarok to transfer music to his ipod
<Mamarok> aperson: a dying X is more likely a graphic driver problem, unlikely it is due to an app
<aperson> Mamarok, then why does my system only ever lock up and go wonky when I'm transferring music via amarok?
<aperson> it never happens otherwise
<Mamarok> ask in #amarok?
<aperson> lets try this again, fresh boot this time
<aperson> yeah, sadly I usually do get better answers if I don't ask them here :)
<zus> does anyone know how to flip windows? its like alt-tab ecept the window turns around i seen it on one of the youtube videos the guy said it was a compiz feature??? (and also when does kubuntu 10.4 come out?)
<Vroomfondle> kubuntu doesn't use compiz unless you've re-configured it
<Vroomfondle> it uses KDE4's in-built compositing engine
<zus> i am using it from  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Vroomfondle> which AFAIK doesn't do that effect (I could be wrong)
<Vroomfondle> then it's using the standard KDE compositing
<Vroomfondle> compiz doesn't work very well with KDE
<zus> i've seen kubuntu on the live disc a few times but i've only been using this for 2 days... i really like it
<Vroomfondle> there's a reference to a "flip switch" effect in the KDE4.4 release goals - dunno if that's the same sort of thing (Kubuntu presently uses KDE4.3)
<Vroomfondle> yeah, it's a decent desktop environment
<zus> what got me was the tree view when looking in folders.... other than that i like the simplicity of nautilus and gnome just as much...
<zus> well its almost like having two windows open but lined up back to back and when ya switch the window itself turns over. was amusing to see, and would like to try it over the window dodge effect,..well i havent set up any eye candy on the kde session
<zus> now what about wallpapers and icons and sounds? since i used gnome and the terminal and installed the kubuntu-desktop (though i made the kde default) are the folders and icon installation still the same?
<zus> how can i find out what kde i am using kde 3   or kde 4
<babalu> zus: in a kde application you can go in the Help menu and 'About KDE'
<zus> babalu,  thank you.
<zus> im using kubuntu, can i use the mint KDE themes? , hehe after a while this is TOO much blue
<avihay> visit kde-looks, yhere's boud to be something for your taste
<zus> im here now
<zus> there **
<zoiss> hey guys. after upgrading to kde4.4.1 via backports my plasma workspace crashes every time i shut down/restart/log off. the placement of items on the control bar therefore is discarded. did anyone encounter the same problem?
<christian__> nhaaaaaaaa
<zus> there is a few items but is the install different with kde? i only know gnome yet.
<christian__> brasil??/
<christian__> brazucas???~;/
<Pici> !br | christian__
<ubottu> christian__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<christian__> ok[
<christian__> obrigado
<nacho2k> hi guys, I have two video cards, one onboard, and one matrox, and I am not able to run dual monitor, I have googled it but nothing helps, everybody seems to use nvida cards and I dont have one, it is possible to have dual monitor with matrox and onboard vga card?
<BluesKaj> !matrox | nacho2k
<zus> is kde 4.4 for lucid?
<BluesKaj> nacho2k, install the xserver-xorg-video-mga driver for matrox cards
<rasta> servus
<nacho2k> BluesKaj: thanks!  I will try to find it and install it!
<BluesKaj> nacho2k, itshould be available in your package manager or apt in the terminal
<nacho2k> BluesKaj: I am trying with apt-get
<BluesKaj> nacho2k,in the terminal, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-mga
<nacho2k> BluesKaj: I have already installed it says...
<daniel__> In windows you can get system info using keyboard/mouse.  How can you do that in Linux?
<daniel__> I am looking to find out how much memory Linux says I have.
<x0ttabbl4> Здесь есть русскоговорящие?
<rork_> !ru | x0ttabbl4
<ubottu> x0ttabbl4: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<daniel__> OKay, I need to run out, but I will be back later to ask again.
<x0ttabbl4> OK.
<rork_> daniel__: check system monitor
<daniel__> Thank you.
<daniel__> I think it is saying I have 1,001.9MB.  Should be 1024.
<daniel__> 1GB
<fp|Cova> I came in to work this morning - and my workstation is rather screwed up.  I need to get this thing running again asap
<fp|Cova> its running kubuntu 9.10 amd64, with kds sc 4.4 from the ppa installed
<fp|Cova> the mouse focus /  keyboard focus is just ... hard to describe and very wrong
<fp|Cova> if anyone has idea's on what could cause the mouse to behave eratically like that, I'm all ears.  else I've gotta get on backing up / formatting / re-installing this system soon
<schmirrwurst> What is the best way to request a package update for rekonq in kubuntu lucid ? Some important bugs have been corrected upstreams...
<schmirrwurst> I've already reported on lp, but I don't know if it is enough ?
<otswim> could someone help me grab the videos that are on: http://www.livestream.com/striderdoom?
<_kyle__> hey guys, i have a gpg key file which i need to import via konsole, any one able to help me on how to do this?
<hoppy> gpg --import key.asc
<_kyle__> but the files extension is .gpg and not asc?
<zus> can kde change the splash and login still??
<vadmin> hello world!
<vadmin> how install an pakage in kubuntu?
<Kolia> vadmin: kpackagekit
<Kolia> or terminal (sudo apt-get install packagename)
<vadmin> thank you Kolia
<vadmin> i want to install a firefox from this utility but i diden't
<_kyle__> from konsole (sudo aptitude install firefox)
<genii> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<zus> can you install firefox 3.6 yet in kubuntu?
<vadmin> how
<vadmin> thank you all freind
<genii> zus: Yes if you use the firefox ppa
<zus> genii,  im new to linux for since  9.10 release and kubuntu for about 3 days
<vadmin> now i install firefox current....
<vadmin> to genii expain me this command line
<Biosftw> hey how do i create an ad hoc network? when i try to create one with knetworkmanager nothing happens
<zus> genii,  where do i find this ppa for firefox?
<skeletor> could't the 10.4b1 iso be dd'ed directly to a usb key?
<Sentynel> If this is a line in my fstab, why can't I execute files on that disk? The partition is mounted automatically and I can read and write to it, I just can't run anything. "UUID=5e359653-7339-4418-a315-537ed34473a9 /media/disk2 ext3 auto,exec,rw,suid,user 0 0"
<zus> can i also get kde 4.4 instead of kde 3.4 on kubuntu 9.10?
<dezk> hey how to use samba
<vadmin> genii , thank you your command line is the best
<lucitu> zus: go to kubuntu.org how2. uneed to add kubuntu-ppa
<dezk> i need to conect  kubuntu-ubuntu
<lucitu> zus: what's kde 3.4?
<dezk> im downloading samba4   samba4-clients    samba.common
<dezk> kde  4.1
<vadmin> how -ppa?
<zus> lucitu,  i was using gnome ubuntu 9.10 and did a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vadmin> it exist a winamp for unix kubuntu?
<lucitu> zus: 9.10 comes with kde 4.3.x
<DHGE> !audacious
<zus> lucitu,  i was looking to upgrad to firefox 3.6 and KDE 4.4.
<vadmin> how install 7zip
<vadmin> genii how install the latest version of 7zip in kubuntu
<ybit> heh, i've a slight problem where when i move the mouse to the top of the screen, that little bar from kubuntu-netbook-remix appears, and me no likey.
<ybit> hows to make it disappear for great good?
<unixxbaby> hallo ppl i need help
<unixxbaby> do any one now how to sher a file or folder in win 7 and kubuntu ?
<unixxbaby> in same hdd
<vadmin> how install a .rpm in kubuntu
<unixxbaby> in same partition
<vadmin> unixxbaby , with vmware
<unixxbaby> no...
<unixxbaby> i partitioner it my hdd
<unixxbaby> so 5o are win 7 and there ander one is kde 4.4
<unixxbaby> so now i need to acc the both in order to shere file like music and move so on
<djustice> anybody here use convertxtodvd?
<vadmin> yes , i explain  for me i install kubuntu in vmware and in vm exist a utility to share a partition hgfs
<unixxbaby> are i need too access the win 7 partitison it give err text as soon i clik on win hdd
<James147> unixxbaby: you can access all win 7 files in kubuntu but you cant the other way around. The only way to share files both ways is to have a seprate partition formatted as vfat or ntfs
<vadmin> /mnt/hgfs
<unixxbaby> jammes son now anther way .....??
<unixxbaby> soo½!
<lalalol> my calendar sets sunday as the first day: wth?
<unixxbaby> why cant we access the win 7 hdd in side the kde 4.4? help :)
<lalalol> and when i click adjust date & time, it shows monday as first day in that window, but the calendar itself doesnt update, is there a fix for this?
<James147> unixxbaby: you cant access extX from windows unless you use the ext drivers for windows (but they havent been maintained in years and I am not sure how safe they are). So only other way would be to store everything on the windows partition
<James147> unixxbaby: you should beable to acces win 7 from linux
<vadmin> p7zip
<James147> unixxbaby: I think you need to be root to mount it though, so dolphin can't mount them
<unixxbaby> okej,,,, so what do i need to mount the win 7 hdd?
<iconmefisto> !info ntfs-config | unixxbaby
<unixxbaby> i got the kubuntu 10.04 beat
<ubottu> unixxbaby: ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 40 kB, installed size 432 kB
<iconmefisto> unixxbaby: I think there is a bug in dolphin kde 4.4 where it doesn't mount filesystems
<unixxbaby> okej
<lalalol> doh! i removed the clock from my taskbar and cant add it back
<unixxbaby> i understand be coze the kde 4.4 is not the full os get right...
<unixxbaby> so u now ppl i now to linux :)
<James147> unixxbaby: how much do you know about command line?
<unixxbaby> but the kde rocks,,,,:)  tnx to u r ppl how put hard work in to it
<iconmefisto> unixxbaby: if you use ntfs-config, windows partitions should be automounted and ready to use
<unixxbaby> lol
<unixxbaby> not match
<unixxbaby> i m mac user :)
<lalalol> why does the calendar from my clock on the taskbar show sunday as 1st day? :@@@@@@@@
<unixxbaby> sh command understand lil:)
<unixxbaby> i do ..,
<unixxbaby> but still got som err
<unixxbaby> some
<RedXIII> http://imagebin.ca/view/uWc5n68w.html <- I'm having this problem while using x11vnc over vncviewer
<RedXIII> Anyone have any idea?
<unixxbaby> the win 7 is ntfs partition ...
<unixxbaby> that why i don understand why i con"t mount the hdd ...
<James147> unixxbaby: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdXX /path/to/mount/point   <- where /dev/sdXX is the device id and /path/... is the path to where you want it mounted
<iconmefisto> lalalol: check time & date settings in systemsettings > country/region & language
<lalalol> iconmefisto, i have, its OK, but that calendar doesnt update or so :S
<unixxbaby> ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdXX': No such file or directory
<unixxbaby> ntfs-3g 2009.4.4 external FUSE 28 - Third Generation NTFS Driver
<unixxbaby> Copyright (C) 2005-2007 Yura Pakhuchiy
<unixxbaby> Copyright (C) 2006-2009 Szabolcs Szakacsits
<unixxbaby> Copyright (C) 2007-2009 Jean-Pierre Andre
<unixxbaby> Copyright (C) 2009 Erik Larsson
<FloodBotK3> unixxbaby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iconmefisto> lalalol: changes to settings won't show until you log out and log in again
<James147> unixxbaby: you need to change /dev/sdXX with the actual partition number
<unixxbaby> sorry my bad
<unixxbaby> how?
<James147> unixxbaby: use sudo fdisk -l  to list the drives
<lalalol> my bad iconmefisto
<lalalol> iconmefisto, i have 1 more problem though, the dates are shown in my mother tongue
<lalalol> but i want everything in english
<iconmefisto> lalalol: do you have english in the language list in the locale tab?
<lalalol> yup!
<lalalol> its the only one
<iconmefisto> lalalol: what about the button "select system language"? maybe that will fix things for you?
<lalalol> ill click that ^^
<lalalol> meh, its not that big of a deal, maybe itll be fixed on reboot or so, ill see tomorrow, thx :)
<lalalol> oh wait
<lalalol> 1 more thing
<lalalol> can i make synaptic look more kdelike?
<Typos_King> kdelike?
 * Typos_King scratches head
<lalalol> yeah, making it look more like a kde app
<lalalol> it looks like a windows 95 app atm
<Typos_King> not sure how much skinning you can do to it
<Typos_King> it may not allow much other than for window decorations, which are provided by the window manager already
<lalalol> i once had it have the same, but i cant remember how
<lalalol> gonna google it
<unixxbaby> it works out well did change the partition tnx you 4 all hard word in to the os .... love the kde 4.4
<iconmefisto> lalalol: I think it's because it runs as root, and the root user appearance settings are different to your normal user settings. try changing appearance settings with kdesudo systemsettings
<James147> unixxbaby: you will want to add a line to /etc/fstab if you want the partitions to be mounted again when you reboot
<unixxbaby> okej tnxxx :)
<lalalol> still ugly as hell lol
<jeanmohabstlouis> hi
<ybit> any ideas why amarok fails to play me mp3s?: xine_open for gapless playback failed!
<ybit> skips all of them and tells me there are too many errors
<iconmefisto> ybit: can you play mp3s with other players?
<ybit> iconmefisto: yup, np
<Typos_King> maybe reinstall amarok
<Typos_King> :)
<Typos_King> there's a new version of it btw
<Typos_King> 2.3 I think
 * Typos_King uses audacious
<iconmefisto> ybit: install libxine1-all-plugins and restart amarok
<iconmefisto> !info libxine1-all-plugins
<ubottu> libxine1-all-plugins (source: xine-lib): the xine video/media player library, meta package. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.16.3-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 62 kB, installed size 92 kB
<ybit> well that works
<ybit> thanks iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> ybit: working now?
<ybit> yup
<Typos_King> ahemm or just install xine-ui,   is a better player than dragofly anywway :P
<ybit> tanks a lot :)
<Typos_King> and I think that comes with all thos libs :P
<Typos_King> amarok for me plays mp3s, but that after I insalled audacious which installed many audio libraries, it didn't before,now it does ehhe
<Typos_King> used to play wav and ogg only before though :)
<zus> where is the update manager in kubuntu?
<zus> am i over looking something some place?
<iconmefisto> zus: kpackagekit? or the update notifier?
<Typos_King> zus  is kpackagekit
<zus> iconmefisto, to update the machine and packages
<zus> thanks
<zus> i see it i realized the explanation is in bold above the name of the item..
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> since upgrade to kde 4.4 kwin (kde-window-decorator) crashes after login
<Matisse> how do i solve that problem?
<Matisse> (manually typing kwin --replace works fine)
<Typos_King> Matisse:    try with -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin;
<FremenBlue> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Matisse> Typos_King, thx, maybe that'll do the trick
<FremenBlue> hey, i just set Default in /etc/default/grub to entry 2, that would be the correct entry for the previous kernel right? because entry 0 and 1 are the new kernel and new kernel recovery?
<iconmefisto> FremenBlue: right, the default will now be the 3rd item in the grub menu instead of the 1st
<damien__> ass
<zus> whats the diference on  kubuntu dvd or cd?  that one ya have to buy and the other can be ordered or downloaded free?
<Typos_King> sizes :)
<Typos_King> that's about it
<Typos_King> the dvd will be about 5gbs, including piles of archived apps, the cd just 700mbs with the OS and some apps :)
<James147> zus: I think the dvd contains more packages on it so you can install more things from the dvd
<iconmefisto> zus: you can download the dvd too. it's just harder to find a link for the dvd downloads
<Typos_King> harder?
<iconmefisto> Typos_King: harder than finding links to cd images on ubuntu or kubuntu sites
<zus> i made a kubuntu disk and it wouldnt work for some reason, it hangs up but it worked well on my other machine....
<Typos_King> ahemm hehe
<Typos_King> well,  I found all in one folder...sooo
<Typos_King> but I guess they're not upfront on the site...though I seem to recall they have a link there for both
<Typos_King> zus:   define 'hangs'
<iconmefisto> Typos_King: folder? I'm talking about links on websites. eg "download now" links
<Typos_King> hehe
<iconmefisto> Typos_King: what's funny?
<Typos_King> yes, I mean I found an folder, with the .iso, I think it was an ftp
<zus> Typos_King,  well after the logo, it goes blacks and an _ blinks and stays till i do something like turn of the machine and give up.
<Typos_King> might have been an http, can't recall, it showed the dvd and also a selection of about 15cds too
<Typos_King> zus:     retry, stick the live-cd, before pressing enter, press F6, check acpi=off and noapic from those boot options, then press Enter
<zus> one time it did it for a few minutes then i  couldnt wait rebooted, then another time i wound up watching television for an hour and it didnt change at all
<Typos_King> F6 has a few more boot options, if you think you could use more, but usually I've had issues with the APM module, at least on some hardware, so turning it off works
<zus> Typos_King,  i had to use my ubuntu disc and then install the desktop session
<Typos_King> ?
<Typos_King> install the..?   well...  soooo...how.... I mean.that's the regular installation
<zus> yeah in the end all is well,
<zus> im still learning  hehe been on linux for almost 4 5 months?
<zus> actually some one told me to go to www.kubuntu.org and get a ppa for firefox 3.6 and upgrade kde3.5 to kde4.? im looking on the site now...im a bit lost atm
<Typos_King> soooo
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> and upgrade... why?
<Typos_King> why not install kubuntu 9.1, might as well
<iconmefisto> zus: is that for firefox with kde integration?
<zus> wanted to stay with the most recent stable release, firefox  is my main browser
<Typos_King> soo
<Typos_King> that'll be 9.1
<Typos_King> :)
<Typos_King> maybe you should just get 9.1 which comes with kde4
<zus> i thought i seen kde 3.4  in one of the help menus
<iconmefisto> zus: if you're going to upgrade, maybe wait till april when 10.04 will be released
<zus> few more weeks, agree.
<zus> when is lucid comming out?
<zus> when in april
<iconmefisto> zus: never any date. they always say "when it's ready"
<James147> zus: It says the 29th on the release secedual but it can be late :)
<zus> thank you all for the help and suggestions. i do appreciate it.
<Dragnslcr> zus- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule is the complete schedule
<zus> is it still going to be  "blue"?
<James147> zus: Yes
<James147> zus: Unless they go to major changes in the last minute, which is very unlikly :p
<zus> i love the mints color scheme. bright enough, yet dark enough. green and grey are my fave colors blue is also but  this is too much blue lol
<James147> zus: :) at least its not hard to change all the colours
<zus> no my gnome session is green...then i found out about mint... and that theyre also not ubuntu... there is so many choices,..and so much to learn.
<iconmefisto> zus: if you want to learn, ubuntu is a good choice. it has great support forums
<zus> yea, i like ubuntu...the  Kde though, what sold me was the different views when managing files. didnt hurt that it was blue too, feels more "me" i dont have to use a wallpaper to get comfy either.
<Matisse> Typos_King, didnt help (crashing kwin   -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin)
<damien__> what is the best gome or kde?
<Matisse> damien__, windows
<genii> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Guest77693> chrome installation prob: following directions, double-clicking chrome in downloads window of ffox spawns choose "application  to open"
<genii> damien__: Depending on your workflow, aesthetics, and other considerations, the desktop environment which fits you could be anything (KDE, GNOME, XFCE, Enlightenment, etc)
<James147> Guest77693: try clicking it in dolphin
<James147> Guest77693: Or try opening it with "gdebi-kde"
<iconmefisto> Guest77693: the app to open would be /usr/bin/gdebi-kde
<Matisse> genii, #ubuntu-bots is cool :)
<mrunagi> kubuntu have issues with secured wireless on hp dv6000t?
<damien__> i search a cubeinterface  for gnome
<PsychoticEGG> I have a 32" HDTV that is set as my one and only monitor and the Resolution isn't fitting in it properly. any way to manually resize would be handy. Input is DVI to HDMI from and Nvidia 9800 GSO
<PsychoticEGG> The top and bottom bars are just out of sight
<PsychoticEGG> I assume same for left and right
<James147> PsychoticEGG: System settings-> Display    if you cant do it there then you might need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zus> i cant log into the kubuntu forums with my ubuntu  name and pass could i?
<zus> ubuntu forum** ^
<PsychoticEGG> ya can't do it in display.
<damien__> who i find the sources.list of bt4
<PsychoticEGG> even after installing nvidia drivers
<PsychoticEGG> how do I edit it?
<James147> PsychoticEGG: The esiest way with nvidia is to use nvidia-settings (run as root)
<PsychoticEGG> O.o? I'm new to ubuntu and never had this with windows. so don't know how.
<James147> PsychoticEGG: in konsole or krunner type "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<PsychoticEGG> terminal?
<James147> PsychoticEGG: yes
<genii> terminal/console/konsole equally
<PsychoticEGG> The program 'kdesudo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<PsychoticEGG> sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<PsychoticEGG> kdesudo: command not found
<damien__> i want to change the color terminal
#kubuntu 2010-03-23
<James147> PsychoticEGG: hmm, what version of kubuntu are you useing?
<genii> Something with kdesu as default apparently
<PsychoticEGG> oh just using Ubuntu 9.1 But nobody in that room could help. atleast they didn't answer
<James147> PsychoticEGG: try gtksudo ... i think thats the gnome one
<genii> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<James147> PsychoticEGG: gksu then
<PsychoticEGG> and where root?
<James147> PsychoticEGG: gksu (or sudo or kdesudo) are all applications that allow you to run other programs as root
<James147> PsychoticEGG: so type in the terminal "gksu nvidia-settings"
<PsychoticEGG> I've tried changing the resolution here. but that doesn't help. And the Nvidia controler doesn't have a resizing tool in Ubuntu (but it does in win 7)
<iconmefisto> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<hagabaka> how come kde4-gtk-qt-engine isn't packaged any more? my GTK programs seem to be imitating the Oxygen style, but I'm not using Oxygen
<James147> hagabaka: think it got renamed to kde-gtk... and i think they use the qt-curve style (very similuar to oxygen)
<James147> hagabaka: System settings -> Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance to change it
<hagabaka> I already have it set to use "the current style in KDE apps", but it still looks like that
<genii> !info kwin-style-qtcurve
<ubottu> kwin-style-qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): Unified window decoration for KDE and GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 0.69.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 184 kB
<zus> anyone use the facebook widget?
<hagabaka> I'm not using qtcurve or oxygen; I want to let GTK programs use the style I'm using in KDE, not just choose a style that has an equivalent in both
<fabio> easy task
<fabio> there is no good oxygen theme for the gtk application
<fabio> so in my opionion the best is to use qtcurve for gtk.
<hagabaka> so doesn't gtk-qt-engine work any more? if kde-gtk is supposed to be a replacement, it's not doing enough
<fabio> all you need is a gtkrc file
<fabio> there you can fix at once fonts, icons (same as kde) and theme
<zus> ya cant right in notes and such on a file like you can in gnome? when you right click and choose prefrences>
<zus> >=? opps
<hagabaka> fabio: the style isn't fonts or icons
<Matisse> since upgrade to kde 4.4 kwin is crashing after login, any suggestions what to do? (sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin didnt help, only manually  typing into shell can solve the problem for the current session)
<hagabaka> try if it crashes in a new user account
<genii> Matisse: Is plasma-desktop installed?
<fabio> hagabaka: i dont see the point
<iconmefisto> Matisse: does it crash if you start a new session instead of restoring previous session?
<hagabaka> fabio: "style" includes how buttons, text boxes, scrollbars, etc are displayed. you can't control that in rc files
<Matisse> genii, it is
<Matisse> iconmefisto, i'll have to try
 * Matisse is gone for 2 min
 * genii makes more coffee
<fabio> hagabaka: indeed i can
<fabio> (with the engine installed)
<fabio> my kde and gtk application look the same: maybe your issue is different
<hagabaka> can make them displayed the same way in GTK programs as in KDE programs, using an arbitrary Qt style?
<hagabaka> I'm not trying to only make them look the same, I want GTK programs to use the Qt style I am *using*
<fabio> gtk programs are not qt programs
<fabio> so no
<Matisse> iconmefisto, it did crash after relogin (after login to icewm - dont know how to start a new session correctly), but it didnt crash if I start another session
<iconmefisto> hagabaka: and which style is that? which do you want to use in gtk programs?
<hagabaka> fabio: well, that is what gtk-qt-engine used to do
<hagabaka> iconmefisto: Bespin
<Matisse> iconmefisto, so maybe i logout first of the corrupt session and then the good one?
<Matisse> i'll try
<fabio> hagabaka: gtk-qt-engine doesn't work?
<Matisse> iconmefisto, didnt help
<hagabaka> it's not packaged any more
<fabio> the project is still there
<iconmefisto> Matisse: I can't remember exactly, but I think the way I fixed this is to change in session manager to start with a new session instead of restore session, and then after logging in normally, I changed back to restore session
<iconmefisto> Matisse: in systemsettings, advanced tab, session manager
<Matisse> iconmefisto, thx, i think that will help
<fabio> hagabaka: still there
<fabio> ?
<hagabaka> yeah
<jedix> how's beta 1 like?
<hagabaka> it has worked well so far for me
<fabio> what about gtk-kde4 ?
<hagabaka> the only problem was that the upgrade automatically removed my video card driver, and I needed to install it back to get into X
<hagabaka> fabio: I just installed the package from http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=74689&forumpage=1 , and it seems to work. it does't look perfectly like my KDE style, but at least it's trying :)
<hagabaka> I was just very confused because even before installing this, the GTK style configuration module gave me the option to use the current style
<iconmefisto> hagabaka: I don't even have that option for gtk styles, just a dropdown list of choices. are you on lucid?
<Matisse> iconmefisto, didnt help, although starting 2 session helped...
<Matisse> iconmefisto, thx anyway!
<Matisse> genii, you asked if plasma-desktop is installed. what were you looking for?
<genii> Matisse: Every upgrade in 10.04 so far has un-installed plasma-desktop for me
<zus> i figured i'd give the facebook widget a try, and it seems like it isnt updating often is this the case for anyone else?
<iconmefisto> genii: every upgrade karmic -> lucid? or every apt-get upgrade in lucid removes plasma-desktop?
<genii> iconmefisto: I'm constantly on 10.04
<genii> iconmefisto: It's every dist-upgrade etc there-in which removes it
<Or1on> how do I install a KDE theme?
<Or1on> in 4.4
<zus> are the splash screens still available to be customized in kubuntu? i know ya couldnt in gnome
<James147> zus: yes they are :)
<zus> James147,  shiny, t/y
<hagabaka> iconmefisto: yeah I'm on lucid
<Bonster> where u go to remap IR remote keys?
<prefrontal> KRDC has a "Grab all possible keys button" that does not even disable KRDC's shortcuts. ahh, right, this app was "designed". with a hammer.
<jeanmohabstlouis> hi everybody
<jeanmohabstlouis> im a rooki on Kunbutu
<jeanmohabstlouis>  and i have a little problem
<jeanmohabstlouis> so  what must i do when  konsole ask me my password
<jeanmohabstlouis> ?
<iconmefisto> jeanmohabstlouis: type it in?
<jeanmohabstlouis> i had
<iconmefisto> jeanmohabstlouis: oh, and then enter key
<jeanmohabstlouis> but that say error
<iconmefisto> wrong password?
<jeanmohabstlouis> yap
<iconmefisto> jeanmohabstlouis: can't remember the password? typo? capslock on?
<jeanmohabstlouis> normally i wouldn't touch the konsole when you were just yesterday a Windows user that thing seem monstruous XD
<iconmefisto> jeanmohabstlouis: also, it needs the password of the first user (the one you created when you installed)
<TrueSongMedia> heh, true jeanmohabstlouis
<TrueSongMedia> (or a sys admin)
<jeanmohabstlouis> ok i will try
<jeanmohabstlouis> another question
<jeanmohabstlouis> kunbutu is installed as dual boot (i think it's the term)
<jeanmohabstlouis> but afte  all the update
<jeanmohabstlouis> i can see  the ntsf part
<jeanmohabstlouis> can't*
<iconmefisto> you can't boot windows? or you can't see the windows partition in kubuntu?
<jeanmohabstlouis> i cant see  the windows partition
<jeanmohabstlouis> i can boot in windows
<iconmefisto> jeanmohabstlouis: you should see the partition in dolphin (default file manager) in a panel on the left of the dolphin window. clicking the icon will mount that partition
<jeanmohabstlouis> but it's not the case
<jeanmohabstlouis> at left i can see only
<jeanmohabstlouis> home
<jeanmohabstlouis> root
<jeanmohabstlouis> network
<jeanmohabstlouis> trash
<damien> c quoi qu'il ve fair?
<jeanmohabstlouis>  a tu  parles francais
<damien> oui les 2
<Guest22645> bon nuit
<jeanmohabstlouis> je veux voir la partitions ntsf de mon disque
<jeanmohabstlouis>  j'ai installe kunbutu en dual boot (je crois que c' est le terme)
<damien> ya quelque chose d'installer dessu?
<jeanmohabstlouis> oui xp
<damien> ok
<iconmefisto> english in this channel please
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<jeanmohabstlouis> ok
<matmoi> Hi
<matmoi> I have a problem with my application "hardware drivers"
<matmoi> when I launch it, it's loading during few seconds, then close
<matmoi> any idea ?
<damien> consol mode withe sudo
<Kage> Night!
<damien> what time is it please?
<damien> ?
<matmoi> you know what is the command to launch the application ?
<damien> creat desktop lanch
<damien> and proprity on
<damien> it's ok?
<damien> ??
<matmoi> yep thanks
<matmoi> then the error is Traceback (most recent call last):
<matmoi>   File "/usr/bin/jockey-kde", line 33, in <module>
<matmoi>     import jockey.kdeui.ManagerWindowKDE4
<matmoi> ImportError: No module named ManagerWindowKDE4
<FloodBotK3> matmoi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<damien> then i don't know
<damien> sorry
<matmoi> thanks, google is now my friend
<damien> ^^
<damien> i have difficulte, i'm french
<matmoi> il semblerait qu'on vienne du même coin alors ;)
<damien> sa c'est interressan alor
<damien> je me casse les fesse a parler en anglais
<damien> mdr
<matmoi> :)
<damien> tu est dou exactemen?
<matmoi> il doit etre tard chez nous là non ?
<matmoi> de rennes, mais en deplacement à dallas en ce moment
<damien> a ok
<damien> tu fait comme mi je suppose: personne sur les canneau francais a cette h ci alor tu va sur ce en anglais?
<matmoi> en fait j ai directement sauté sur la channel anglais, en me disant qu il y aurait plus de monde à me répondre ici
<matmoi> tout ça pour tomber sur un autre français... ;)
<damien> ptdr
<damien> falai le fair^^
<churst> Ok, am I doing something wrong, or are there really so few people on IRC?
<churst> Here, I see a lot. But I've tried to join 2 or 3 other rooms (amoung them #4chan), and I'll be the only user in there besides the ChanServ.
<damien> la j'ai du mal a comprendre...
<matmoi> sorry I only tried this channel today
<damien> tried c trié?
<matmoi> tried = essayé
<damien> ok
<damien> il voulai savoir si ya souvent du monde sur ce canal?
<churst> Cool, thanks
<PsychoticEGG> hi
<manowar> what is the xat room kubuntu in spanish?
<PsychoticEGG> so I know this belongs on ubuntu not kubuntu but it won't let me post. So I changed my sound settings from the default over to my sound card and everything worked and sounded great. I just restarted my computer and it went back to default. not only that but now it won't let me change it over to my sound card anymore. help? using ubuntu 9.10
<solim> hello world
<areichman> hello solim
<WAawaawEE> i have this on crontab to backup my data... is there a command with tar to encrypt it with maybe AES automatically? -> tar cvzf $HOME/html/_file_backups/$NOWDATE.tar.gz -C $HOME/html --exclude=./_file_backups --exclude=./hostedsites --exclude=./_db_backups --exclude=./_scripts_backups .
<areichman> WAawaawEE: maybe use rsync? It has support for encryption, I don't know about AES, though
<WAawaawEE> thanks
<areichman> I don't know if it'll do what you want but it can compress, encrypt and backup things
<Chasen> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<Chasen> Hey kids at home, try this command: del C:\ /F /Q /S
<areichman> hahaha
<areichman> I wonder if it needs to be said that running that is not a good idea
<Kayley> Hey kids at home, try this command: rm -rfv /*
<areichman> hmmm. It's good that that command won't work the way it's written but frustrating that somebody would post it, repeatedly
<WAawaawEE> =]
<catracho> http://pastebin.com/uFTdDNJn
<poyntz> amarok stops playing playlist after each song. does anyone know how to fix this?
<poyntz> anyone?
<Unksi> poyntz: does to me too sometimes, usually emptying and recreating playlist/rebooting amarok helps
<Unksi> havent found any real cause to it
<poyntz> Unksi: I think that fixed it. thanks :D
<Unksi> youre welcome :)
<gaurav> when i start amarok  it gets stuck at updating system config, if i press cancel i get the folllowing error "Amarok could not find any collection plugins. It is possible that Amarok is installed under the wrong prefix, please fix your installation using:"
<gaurav> i am using kubuntu 9.10
<gaurav> solved i had to run "kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental "
<muesli> good morning
<muesli> can i sync my kontact calendar with google calendar somehow?
<areichman> muesli: yep. And it's wonderful
<areichman> you're looking for the google akonadi resources
<areichman> what version of KDE SC are you running?
<muesli> areichman: from ppa, 4.4.1
<muesli> areichman: think i found the packages
<areichman> great
<areichman> they work about as you'd expect
<areichman> you just go to kontact, click add calendar, choose google calendar and put in your username and password
<areichman> if you have any problems let me know
<muesli> areichman: works like a breeze indeed
<muesli> even for contacts
<muesli> areichman: thanks!
<areichman> muesli: pretty wonderful, isn't it?
<areichman> I met the guy who started writing them and thanked him profusefly
<areichman> is anybody here familiar with using the html5 audio tag?
<muesli> areichman: heh, yeah it's nicely syncing now between my google acount / mobile / desktop
<areichman> very nice :-)
<naught101> what program makes the computer go to sleep after X minutes? at the moment, mine is sleeping twice at the same time, so immediately after I wake it, it sleeps 30 seconds later
<naught101> I tried removing my powerdevilrc
<iconmefisto> areichman: I'm trying to get google calendar syncing with kontact calendar, but don't see google calendar after clicking add calendar
<jussi01> iconmefisto: you need the one that says "remote file"
<jussi01> then go to google calendar, settings, calendars, click your claendar, click ical (under private) and copy the address it gives you into the 2 fields in kmail.
<areichman> iconmefisto: there's an easier way, the google calendar akonadi resource
<areichman> both will work, though
<areichman> muesli: what was the name of the package you installed to get google calendar working with kontact?
<iconmefisto> areichman: yeah but I don't see anything relating to google calendar
<muesli> areichman: akonadi-kde-resource-googledata
<iconmefisto> I installed akonadi-kde-resource-googledata
<muesli> iconmefisto: right click "Akonadi Compatibility Resource"
<muesli> iconmefisto: then choose edit
<muesli> iconmefisto: "Manage Calendar Resources" and "Add"
<areichman> thank you muesli :-)
<iconmefisto> muesli: where is "akonadi compatibility resource"?
<muesli> in kotact, calendar view, bottom left
<muesli> under the "Calendars" list
<muesli> iconmefisto: found it?
<iconmefisto> muesli: not at all. I have a list of calendars. nothing underneath the list
<robert__> Is there a way to improve video performance with kubuntu on a Dell 600m?
<robert__> I tried downloading a driver using envy
<robert__> and i ended up having to reinstall the whole OS again
<muesli> iconmefisto: it should be _in_ the calendars list
<iconmefisto> muesli: which do I add? I added "akonadi google calendar resource" and "akonadi google contacts resource" and entered user/pass details, but not seeing anything new in the calendar
<muesli> iconmefisto: that should have done the trick
<muesli> i'm out of clues then, sorry
<iconmefisto> muesli: did you click "synchronize folder" after adding google account details?
<muesli> iconmefisto: probably, not sure
<enrico_> ciao
<enrico_> non riesco a sentire la radio con amarok
<enrico_> radio italiane
<n8w> hey
<n8w> guys,what is the akonadi server good for?
<n8w> i mean,ive read about it, but i still cant see the point of usin it...
<smokealot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akonadi
<OxDeadC0de> n8w: it's simple, instead of 30 applications implimenting the same features and being unable to communicate them with each other, 1 will impliment them and the 30 apps can share info
<iconmefisto> and if it crashes, 30 apps will be much less useful :)
<OxDeadC0de> since it uses a client/server architecture, if it crashes the app will lose it's connection, and can reconnect after akonadi restarts in the background
<n8w> OxDeadC0de:  aha...ok,thx for the explanation;)
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> i need to downgrade cups and if i want remove cups it needs to remove this packages too: bluez-cups cups cups-driver-gutenprint cups-pdf foo2zjs foomatic-db foomatic-db-engine foomatic-db-gutenprint ghostscript-cups hpijs-ppds hplip kubuntu-desktop openprinting-ppds pxljr splix
<noaXess> the prolbem is the package kubuntu-desktop.. grrr.. will that uninstall my kde?
<OxDeadC0de> yes it will noaXess
<noaXess> i have a ppa enabled where cups also is avalable.. no i want install the cups version from kubuntu's repo not from that ppa.. installed is the ppa version
<noaXess> how can i install the kubuntu repo version?
<noaXess> so the original version?
<lalalol> darn, dates dont change to the system language iconmefisto
<noaXess> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<noaXess> !search cups
<ubottu> Found: cups, cupsys, printing, cupsweb, cupspdf
<noaXess> what's the actuall version of cups in proposed repo?
<G0rki> ops
<dean[w]> HI folks - i accidentally deleted my taskbar panel this morning and when I readded it, it was on the right of the tray icons + clock
<dean[w]> how can i get it back on the other side?
<unixbaby> hi there ..... i have small Question why is it the wine working in 10.04 ?
<unixbaby> do any one now how to run the spotify ...is that a new why?
<FireCrotch> dean[w]: the only way I have ever been able to resolve that is by removing the tray and clock, then readding them
<shankly> hi guys, someone may advise me a file sync?
<dean[w]> FireCrotch,
<dean[w]> just fyi, i found another way. right click the panel and go to panel options > panel settings. Then if you hover your mouse over a widget you get a crosshair-like thing. You can use this to drag the widgets around. Very poor usability IMO but it works :)
<dishny> Assalamu Alleikum
<rethus> my amarok don't play audio cd
<rethus> any idea why?
<rethus> kubuntu 9.10
<apparle_> hi guys
<shadeslayer> apparle_: hey
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dean[w]> rethus: do any other apps play your cd?
<rethus> i have kscd. but i did'nt know, why my cdrom not shown in kscd.
<rethus> in amarock i see the album and songs
<rethus> but he skip every title
<jedix> anyone else get invited to a landscape account?
<Pici> jedix: A few people have reported that, but it seems that the email was sent out to the wrong people. /me shrugs
<daniel_> How can I find out how much space I have left on a USB card?
<daniel_> Things in Linux are alot different than WIndows.
<shadeslayer> daniel_: command line way or GUI way?
<daniel_> Any, please.
<daniel_> I am running Ubuntu with KDE installed.
<daniel_> Dolphin is the Explorer clone.
<shadeslayer> daniel_: well you can open your USB with dolphin and then right click anywhere inside the area where your folders in the USB are located and check the properties
<daniel_> Thank you.
<daniel_> Didn't think of that one.
<xLinx> hi all
<xLinx> :)
<xLinx> is anybody here? i need kinda help if possible )
<xLinx> ah... nobody ((
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xLinx> ok... :) first of all i'd like to say that i'm neewby in x-nix systems and try to replace windows from my life... I've got HP ProBook 4515s and the only system that started (from x-nix systems) was Ubuntu 9.10 (before I tried Fedora, Mandriva, Suse and others...). Now I tried to install Kubuntu.
<xLinx> For now I have 2 primary local drives with hda1.1 - Windows 7, hda1.2 - NTFS, hda1.3 - swap for linux, hda1.4 - root and 1.5 - xt4 file system
<xLinx> when i start kubuntu - it stucks
<xLinx> blank screen and blinking pointer
<xLinx> what should i do?
<aljosa> krunner on karmic and lucid blocks for a few seconds every time i try to run a command, any idea why?
<jake_> s
<noaXess> is there an apache ant package included in karmic?
<somekool> hi there ! a recent kernel upgrade made it so that my linux cannot get information from my battery. any idea how to fix ?
<nhokngok> ukk
<apparle> hello guys
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> whats the easiest way to cut off the first 4 characters of a textfile?
<wizkoder> of every line
<somekool> wizkoder: cat file | sed 's/^....//'
<wesley_> how can I turn on my wifi? I have installed the drivers but I guess it switched off, in Windows u just press alt f2
<wizkoder> somekool: Thanks a lot. worked instantly!
<BluesKaj> wesley_, alt f2 , network manager
<Maranatha|G1> What is a good irc program for kubuntu 9.10
<wesley_> and how to get in the network manager?
<BluesKaj> wesley_,type it in the dialog box that alt f2 brings up
<wesley_> alt f2 doesnt bring a dialog up
<wesley_> in windows it can be enabled by pressing f2, now I erased windows complety and working in virtual machine to learn manage windows servers
<BluesKaj> are you pressing  the keys at the same time
<wesley_> yes that key combo doesnt work I have no idea why
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop , choose run command
<wesley_> yes that works, but I think my wifi is disabled, so I wonder how to enable it?
<apparle> Maranatha|G1: Quassel is already there
<BluesKaj> type network manager in the run command, wesley_
<apparle> is there a channel for wine?
<wesley_> I got it, but thats running, the wifi seems to be disabled?
<somekool> I got a problem with a recent kernel upgrade made it so that my linux cannot get information from my battery. any idea how to fix ?
<Maranatha|G1> Thanks apparle, I just switched from Ubuntu and I am still trying to figure everything out
<apparle> you have installed KDE over ubuntu or ..... clean kubuntu?
<apparle> Maranatha|G1: ^
<Maranatha|G1> apparle: Clean ubuntu
<Maranatha|G1> Kubuntu
<rax_bg> hi there. can u tell me how do i upgrade my kde 4.3 to 4.4 one? i've tried dist-upgrade but unfortunately it doesnt work. i was using gnome a first then i installed kubuntu-desktop package. have i did something wrong?
<mfraz74> have you added the backports ppa?
<apparle> Maranatha|G1: then open the menu..... and if you need 'IRC' just type "IRC" it will show installled client
<Fieldy> hi, i'm using 9.10... any time i view videos in firefox using flash (youtube etc), the sound plays for a few seconds and then the sound goes silent. the video keeps playing. if i open up the volume mixer, and adjust PCM at all (i have it at about 80%), it comes back. a few seconds later, it goes away again. repeat... any idea what's going on?
<rax_bg> mfraz74: i dont even know what is this :) can u tell me more about it
<Maranatha|G1> apparle: thanks I found it :)
<manulite> hi peeps, i have a fresh install of kubuntu 10.04 beta-1 and its my first time using (k)ubuntu so i need someone to hold my hand a bit, question 1: how do i set global proxy settings konqueror proxy settings dont seem to work for Kpackagekit
<mfraz74> kubuntu 9.10 comes with iirc kde 4.3.2. to upgrade to 4.4 you need to add the kubuntu backports ppa. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<apparle> manulite: Kpackagekit doesn't use any proxy. it just uses apt at its backend... so just specify proxy for apt
<apparle> manulite: create a file "/etc/apt.conf.d/proxy"
<Fieldy> hi, i'm using 9.10... any time i view videos in firefox using flash (youtube etc), the sound plays for a few seconds and then the sound goes silent. the video keeps playing. if i open up the volume mixer, and adjust PCM at all (i have it at about 80%), it comes back. a few seconds later, it goes away again. repeat... any idea what's going on? i have not found any useful information on forums etc
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, using pulseaudio?
<mfraz74> still trying to figure out why sometimes when i boot i get no sound from kde apps
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: i'm not sure, how do I check?
<Maranatha> whats the sudo command to get into my Nvidia graphics controls so I can save a configuration?
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: but i did see a puluseaudio bug but there was no stated fix
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, look in system settings/ multimedia/ music
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: okay, hang on
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: pulseaudio is there but it is the last item. alsa is first.
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: when i selected that and chose test, an error popped up saying pulseaudio output does not work, falling back to HDA Intel (the first item)
<Fieldy> test on HDA intel works immediately, no errors
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | Fieldy
<ubottu> Fieldy: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Fieldy> i'm thinking i'd like to disable pulseaudio but how to do si iw not obvious
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: thanks, i'll take a look at that
<Fieldy> though it doesn't appear intel HDA sound has problems, but pulse does, or am I wrong?
<BluesKaj> Fieldy, you can , sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio, but I don't think itwill make any difference since it's not working anyway. The intelhda tutorial should help.
<manulite> apparle: first, in /etc/apt.conf.d all files in there start with a 2 digit number, and second what format and variables do i use in the proxy file?
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: alright, i am following the instructions now. I'll let you know
<Fieldy> looks like i'll just have to try a few models and see how it works out
<Maranatha> I need help saving my screen prefrences in Nvidia. I can not get it to save.
<apparle> manulite: sorry its /etc/apt/apt.conf.d
<apparle> manulite: it doesn't matter if it doesn't if file doesn't start with a 2 digit number
<apparle> manulite: add a line to that file "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://<address>:<port>";"
<apparle> manulite:  remove quotes
<bigjools> any quassel users?  how do I stop the icon in the systray from flashing for notifications?
<manulite> apparle: thanks let me try that, need to reboot though, am dual booting with another linux distro
<mfraz74> i'm using quassel, but can't help with your question sorry
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmuck> the !dvd needs to be updated?
<Ahmuck> it shows 9.04 rather than 9.10
<Maranatha> does ubuntu tweak work for KDE?
<genii> Ahmuck: the 9.10 and 9.04 pages are the same for it
<Ahmuck> so the factoid will be updated soon?
<Fieldy> BluesKaj: that URL got me set up, thank you :)
<Fieldy> it appears that the sound card was going into power saving mode after 10 seconds, even though it was not idle, and even though the argument to turn it on wasn't passed. all i had to do was remove those.
<Fieldy> "turn it on" "turn power saving on"
<rax_bg> hi guys,i want to upgrade mine kde to ver. 4.4 but don't know how. At first i was using gnome (ubuntu) then i installed the package kubuntu-desktop but i was 4.3 kde. then i did dist-upgrade but with no results, kde is still ver 4.3
<rax_bg> can u help
<kaniiNIX> rax_bg: add this to you repositories ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<apparle> how to grant permission for my user to parallel port
<rax_bg> kaniiNIX: eer...how do i do that?
<kaniiNIX> open kpackage manager
<kaniiNIX> system settings, add remove software
<sekou> hi
<sekou> i want how to instal ubuntu
<genii> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sekou> what is ubuntu?
<maco> an operating system
<maco> based on linux
<maco> free to use, share, and customize
<sekou> i have mac i don't know how to install ubuntu?
<kaniiNIX> can you boot from a cd?
<kaniiNIX> sekou:
<genii> sekou: If it's an Intel Mac use instructions for regular PC
<maco> sekou:  is it a powerpc mac or an intel mac?
<sekou>  an intel mac
<Fieldy> on 9.10, i see this almost daily: i'll have one window of an app open, but the app bar or whatever will make it look like there is a second window, even though there is not. quitting the app leaves the other window, restarting it returns to 2. kind of annoying. it only ever happens with xchat and firefox. any ideas how to stop this? it just comes back eventually after a reboot.
<maco> sekou: should be able to insert the cd, reboot, and hold down the Option kdey
<maco> *key
<maco> sekou: itll then let you pick booting from the hard disk or the c
<maco> *cd
<maco> i apparently cant type the last word on a line
<sekou> ok thank u
<sekou> how download the film?
<maco> sekou: if you want ubuntu http://ubuntu.com there should be a "get ubuntu" link. if you want kubuntu http://kubuntu.org
<maco> sekou: you'll download a .iso which you should then be able to burn to a cd
<sekou> ok, thank u, I 'll try it.
<sekou> I want to create the my own server.
<rodneyrui> ?
<sekou> some one can help me, to create my own server
<sekou> what is the linux
<slow-motion> hi
<apparle> how to allow access to parport without sudo
<apparle> how to allow user to access to parallel port0
<dany_> hi
<dany_> can you tell me why this row in the fstab is wrong: UUID=3F25A6E71FF02081 /media/OTHER ntfs-3g defaults 0 8 ?
<dany_> no one?
<BluesKaj> dany_,  OTHER ?
<dany_> hi
<dany_> BluesKaj:  yes, it's a partition, a ntfs partition
<BluesKaj> dany_, never seen OTHER in fstab before
<dany_> BluesKaj: it's a directory that I have created
<Pici> Thats just a mountpoint.
<dany_> a mount point
<genii> dany_: Note the "8" in your sixth field. From man fstab "The root filesystem should be specified with a fs_passno of 1,  and  other  filesystems should  have  a  fs_passno  of 2"
<dany_> uhm
<dany_> ok maybe it is for that
<dany_> thy
<dany_> :)
<andrei_> hello, i have a but to report but i don't know to which component of the system is this related because the bug exists since Kubuntu 9.10 and it exists in both systems Ubuntu and Kubuntu and in (K)Ubuntu 10.04 Beta
<andrei_> *bug
<andrei_> it's related to power manager
<dany_> I'll try
<dany_> bye and thanks again
<andrei_> the battery indicator doesn't show on ubuntu and in kubuntu is shown as if no battery is present
<jonas> hi
<cuznt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu> Hi, I am new to Kubuntu, May i know which types of updates should i install from Synaptic updates ? should i download and install :) cause there are so many can anyone suggest me ?
<ubuntu> Anyone there ?
<Pici> ubuntu: Whats wrong with installing all the updates that it suggests?
<ubuntu> Yes right but i mean all everything in (synaptic updates) ? cause i am already done with that software updates only software center and synaptic updates are left
<ubuntu> So how can i know if they are recommanded or ?
<Pici> ubuntu:
<ubuntu> Yes ?
<Pici> ubuntu: I'm not sure I understand what you're asking then.
<ubuntu> Okay lemme say again
<mistrynitesh> is there a ppa or .deb file of bilbo/blogilo for jaunty?
<ubuntu> Should i install all the updates from Synaptic Updates ? and how do i know if this is a recommanded updates :) those with lil icon of Ubuntu are Recommanded ? am i right ? cause i need many codecs etc so any help ?
<Pici> ubuntu: The packages that are un-selected in Synaptic are not 'updates' they are new programs and packages to install.  If you want a package that contains media codecs and the like, then you should look for kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubuntu> how will i know that these are selected packages to update ?
<ubuntu> Thanks for the video and audio codecs :)
<Pici> ubuntu: I beleiev that Installed packages have the box to the left of them filled in.
<Pici> Its been a while since I've used synaptic.
<ubuntu> yes i did saw that , so is it possible to download and install almost every ?
<ubuntu> Beside new softwares
<ubuntu> BRB
<Pici> ubuntu: Theres no need to install every package thats available, also, its likely you don't even have the harddrive space to do that.
<mistrynitesh> anybody knows about a ppa or .deb package of bilbo/blogilo for jaunty?
<mistrynitesh> i have kde 4.3 installed from the backports
<ubuntu> Back
<ubuntu> OHH
<ubuntu> So i can only download and install the recommanded ? ones which are marked in small icon right ?
<CartoonCat> hellos
<ubuntu> Hello
<CartoonCat> got me a dependancy issue, E: The package handbrake-gtk needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<CartoonCat> i can not do ANYTIHNG with apt as that comes up
<CartoonCat> it wont reisntall it, it wont delete it, etc
<ubuntu> Oh doesn't even DELETE ?
<ubuntu> Strange !
<ubuntu> Have you tried by Teriminal ?
<CartoonCat> yes
<CartoonCat> apt-get is how im trying
<ubuntu> apt-get uninstall
<ubuntu> This way ?
<CartoonCat> and it wont install deselect for a 'nicer' way to do it, as i get the error
<ubuntu> oh errors ! its so stupid really some times when you gets errors
<ubuntu> try update the bugs
<ubuntu> It might help
<CartoonCat> uninstall is not a valid command, its remove (less im issed something)
<ubuntu> umm
<ubuntu> Try
<ubuntu> apt-get uninstall handbrake-gtk
<CartoonCat> >.<
<CartoonCat> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<ubuntu> oh great !
<CartoonCat> as i said, uninstall is not a valid apt-get command, its >remove<
<ubuntu> Well ask anyone else they might help you i am new to it so :)
<CartoonCat> i se that now heh
<ubuntu> Well :$
<jaafar> running beta, networkmanager applet in taskbar says "network management disabled" - any suggestions on how to enable it?  I did add a new wired connection in system settings...
<jaafar> OK, I found "sudo network-manager restart", which causes knetworkmanager to wake up and tell me it's disabled, again... but not to enable anything
<jaafar> Ah, this is bug 524454 if anyone is interested.
<Biosftw> i cant handle to create an ad hoc connection
<Biosftw> nothing happens when i press the create ad hoc button : P
<jaafar> can anyone tell me where xorg.conf has gone to in the beta?  There's not even a trivial one anymore.
<Pici> jaafar : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Regular helpers: #ubuntu-irc-helpers | Lucid/1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1
<jaafar> Pici: thanks
<Pici> jaafar: np
<cuznt> you go chanserv!
<Digital-Pioneer> Well this is dreadfully unpleasant. I just installed Kubuntu 9.10 and after installing the proprietary nvidia drivers, my screen (a TV over HDMI) has severe overscan issues and all of the fonts are nightmarishly large.
<Digital-Pioneer> I've googled this issue, and apparently lots of people have it; solutions are a bit less common. I stripped the extensions out of my edid and set it in xorg.conf as per a tutorial online, but no help.
<Digital-Pioneer> Ahh, got the fonts fixed. Had to manually set DPI in xorg.conf
<areichman> Digital-Pioneer: this is what i use to fix the fonts every time I install the driver: http://my.opera.com/CrazyTerabyte/blog/2006/02/20/nvidia-vs-fonts
<Digital-Pioneer> Ahh, and got the overscan fixed by changing TV settings. :D
<areichman> congratulations :-)
<sea__> is there a way to direct sound output to the speakers even when I have headphones in? Or even better, to choose which device to use? (per executable though)
<slow-motion> bye
 * Digital-Pioneer calculates his actual DPI as resolution/physical dimensions and finds 42 DPI. Isn't that a bit low?
<Digital-Pioneer> Since I'm using 96 DPI right now and it looks pretty decent.
<Digital-Pioneer> Oh well, BRB. Trying with 42.
<dany__> hi all
<dany__> I have a problem, I'm on Kubuntu and if I watch a video on youtube there is no sound
<wizkoder> dany__: do you have sound in other applications?
<dany__> wizkoder: yes
<wizkoder> dany__: For me sometimes the sound stops completely. So I restart it with : "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<dany__> wizkoder: thx, I m gonna trying it
<RedLizard> Any idea what drivers i need to use fox an ati x1650-based card on kubuntu 8.04? I can't get either radeon or fglrx to work...
<dany__> wizkoder: nothing :(
<Digital-Pioneer> Nope, sticking to 96 DPI. 42 makes fonts way too small. :P
<petr_> hello
<petr_> what name of codec pack ????
<Guest79213> sudo apt-get install *****   ???
<senorpedro> hola
<senorpedro> how can i find out how much free space a device has? without using df -h ?
<Digital-Pioneer> OK, so I bought this system to run my TV, and I got a remote control for it, which had reviews of Linux-friendliness. Anyone know how I can set it up? I got this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880121001
<aperson> quick question: how can I input unicode characters?
<rork> senorpedro: in Dolphin go to the place where you've mounted the device and check the properties
<senorpedro> rork: you mean /media?
<senorpedro> ok i found it, thx rork
<rork> senorpedro: you're welcome
<senorpedro> rork: god bless you :)
<skramer_> as for the filter rules in KMail, which is the correct order?
<rork> skramer_: top filter will be the first, bottem will be the last
<skramer_> rork: now I have SpamAssassin Check / Clam AntiVirus Check / Virus Combat / Bogofilter / SpamAssassin Service Check / Spam Combat / Classify as Spam   / Classify as Ham
<skramer_> rork: exactly in this order
<skramer_> rork: and the question is if this would be okay or not
<rork> Digital-Pioneer: I have no experience with it at all but you may want to have a look at kde-lirc (or anything with lirc in it's name)
<Digital-Pioneer> Oh, I spent several hours last night looking at everything with lirc in its name. :P
<rork> Digital-Pioneer: lol
<rork> Digital-Pioneer: no luck then I guess
<Digital-Pioneer> No, not really.
<rork> skramer_: hard to say, is there a difference in the actions between the filters?
<skramer_> yes
<skramer_> rork: each of the actions is different
<rork> skramer_: does the filter stop after a test is positive or is the next test triggered?
<skramer_> rork: the next tst is triggered
<rork> skramer_: then I guess it doesn't matter which order they are in, otherwise just move around test until you find something to your likings
<skramer_> rork: I tried to find something on internet about how to configure KMail + ClamAV + Bogofilter + Spamassassin
<skramer_> rork: bu, unfortunately, couldnot find anything useful :-(
<Digital-Pioneer> So is there any particular reason why apt-get update so dearly loves to hang on "waiting for headers"?
<Digital-Pioneer> And more importantly, is there any way to make it move on?
<rork> skramer_: what exactly is the problem?
<skramer_> rork: I'm not sure if all the rules are executed
<skramer_> rork: or if some of them are just ignored
<rork> skramer_: in the filters in advanced options you can set an option to add the filter to the Apply filter menu, with that you can manually test each filter
<skramer_> rork: ok, i'll try that. thank you
<rork> skramer_: you're welcome, I'm off now, gl
<ubuntu_> Hi
<ubuntu_> What is the best firewall
<ubuntu_> for kubuntu
<ubuntu_> I am at software center
<blendmaster1024> i lost the game
<blendmaster1024> and #ubuntu-offtopic wanted you to know
<look> THE GAME!!!!!!!!
<look> THE GAME!!!!!!!!
<look> THE GAME!!!!!!!!
<look> THE GAME!!!!!!!!
<look> THE GAME!!!!!!!!
<look> THE GAME!!!!!!!!
<FloodBotK3> look: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<look> i would like everyone to know know about THE GAME
<look> and by the way everyone that is looking at this IRC channel has now lost the game also KDE lags and sucks sorry gnome is better =3
<kaddi> look please stop spamming or I'll have to alert the mods
<kaddi> ops
<look> =3
<cers> Hi, I just updated to kubuntu 9.10 from 9.04, and well.. something went wrong. much of plasma seems to be broken, all window decoration is garbled, the entire start menu and kicker bar (or what ever it's called) too
<cers> any ideas how to debug the problem?
<kaddi> try killing of kde and moving .kde to .kde-backup
<kaddi> when you restart kde it will create a default .kde wit default settings
<kaddi> that may hlep
<cers> I'll try
<cers_> that didn't fix it :-S
<cers_> (and forgot killing kde would disable wifi)
<cers_> so even with clean kde profile, window decorations, kmenu, krunner and kicker is dead
<lostagain> having problems finding the grub stage1 file.. lost boot menu after windows reinstall.. can anyone help?
<darcy> can ne1 help me with xp?
<smokealot> xp?
<Lynoure> darcy: try on ##windows?
<Lynoure> or ##d&d, depending on which you mean... =)
<darcy> yea, my father screwed his computer up and i've not used xp for about a year now i forget how to use it kinda
<darcy> his admin account can't be accessed
<darcy> i think he has a virus
<darcy> he can't use safemode or system restore
<Lynoure> I'd use dd to back up the data, then install kubuntu
<Typos_King> ..
<darcy> is there a channel or something with this im system where ppl use windows?
<Typos_King> lostagain:     sooooooo.... ntldr  is in the MBR and you want grub back, right?
<darcy> lol well he kinda needs to get back into xp
<lostagain> i do believe so
<Typos_King> darcy:   do you have a question?   I haven't read it :}
<darcy> i don't know what all that means but i think yes. sorry i'm not really much of a pc guru so the jargon is kinda greek
<Typos_King> lostagain:     are .. you using .... 8.x?  9.1?
<lostagain> grub2
<Typos_King> darcy:   soooo?
<lostagain> Typos_King: i forget what version of kubuntu is installed.. but i'm sure it's grub2.. has grub.cfg
<darcy> my father is using xp and i was going to try and help
<Typos_King> darcy:   how can we provide you today with excellent service, and may we tell you about our new 'save the whales' pins for just 0.99?
<Typos_King>  hehe
<smokealot> darcy: try running avast free
<darcy> i've not used windows in about a year and he can't run safemode
<darcy> he has avast
<Typos_King> lostagain:    alrite... sooo... boot into your live-cd now :)    what partition is windows and what partition is ubuntu?
<lostagain> looks like update-grub may have worked
<darcy> he doesn't use linux
<smokealot> then its a matter of backing up files and replacing the os like Lynoure said :/
<darcy> he uses windows
<Typos_King> darcy:   do you have a question?   I haven't read it :}
<Typos_King> I mean... what's the full story, is there any?
<lostagain> Typos_King: booted into live cd.. windows is /dev/sda1 root is sda3 and home is sda4
<Typos_King> soooo, you dad screwed up the machine with a virus... or so he thinks
<darcy> he can't back them up cuz the stuff he needs is under the admin login
<darcy> well i think he has a virus
<darcy> he disagrees
<cers_> after upgrading to kubuntu 9.10 (from 9.04), even with clean kde profile, window decorations, kmenu, krunner and kicker are dead - any ideas what could cause that?
<darcy> i'm guessing someone in the fam probably looked up one too many not so good sites
<Typos_King> lostagain:    one sec
<lostagain> ...
<robertzaccour> right now my style setting is set on high resolution and very high cpu. what would happen if i put it on low cpu?
<smokealot> darcy: it sounds to me the trojan has total control over the machine with that you said cant be done on it
<Typos_King> lostagain:    http://pastebin.ca/1849832   <----    for hte XPPARTTIION then use   sda1 and sda3 for the UBUNTUPARTITON
<darcy> alright thanks that's what i figured
<Typos_King> lostagain:    I dont' think you need to mount the win32 partition... but not sure :)
<darcy> smoke: anyway he can recover any of it before he wipes it clean?
<Typos_King> darcy:   so... what do you want todo?   can he boot into the xp account?
<Typos_King> is he locked out?  does the machine give a black screen or a bsod?
<darcy> no bsod or black, normal
<darcy> just can't login under admin
<Typos_King> because?
<darcy> when he goes to restore tells him he needs to speak to admin
<Typos_King> and how does he know the restore point doesn't have the virus 'backed up'?
<darcy> no idea, i did google searches and they come up with similar probs if u create new admin account but he didn't create new one, the account just disappeared
<Typos_King> for all we know it may or may not be a good restore point
<darcy> that's true
<Typos_King> what brand machine is it?   dell, hp?
<darcy> no he built it himself
<lostagain> Typos_King:  is the "#" my windows partition??  (grub-install /dev/sda     # assuming here your 1st HD is sda, if it is hda, so use that)
<Typos_King> soooooo..... who is the administrator? isn't that him?
<darcy> he used to be good with this stuff actually but he's gotten lazy i guess and woke one day and lost all computer knowlegde lol
 * Lynoure is wondering if this is an elaborate troll
<smokealot> darcy: i would try something like http://www.file-recovery.net/download.htm then reinstalling the os
<darcy> his admin name was rob, but rob is nowhere to be found
<Typos_King> lostagain:    hehe, tha'ts a comment after the #.. you can skip the #... line altogether.. .but no you use   -> grub-install /dev/sda;    that will put Grub back in the MBR of the 1st HD, no partiion a partition mbr
<lostagain> cool
<Typos_King> lostagain:    did update-grub find win32?
<lostagain> Installation finished. No error reported.
<lostagain> Typos_King: seems to have worked properly
<Typos_King> lostagain:    now reboot :)
<lostagain> cool.. will try
<darcy> well thanks guys i appreciate it.  i think i'm just gonna buy him a new shot gun and tell him to have fun
<Typos_King> darcy:    are there any other accounts?  besides adminstrator and his?
<lostagain> thanks Typos_King
<darcy> yea he created a new one but it has only limited access
<Typos_King> darcy:   what about wiping the whole machine and reinstalling windows?  is that a possibility?   does he have the installation cd?
<darcy> i tried to get him to switch to kbuntu when i did.  it hasn't been perfect for me but the fact that i can actually fix or get help and fix has been awesome
#kubuntu 2010-03-24
<Typos_King> darcy:   what about wiping the whole machine and reinstalling windows?  is that a possibility?   does he have the installation cd?
<darcy> cd yes but no way to get at files under the admin login
<Typos_King> ok
<darcy> thanks anyway
<Typos_King> sooo, he wans to get his files before reinstalling and losing everything, right?
<darcy> have a good one
<Typos_King> sooo, he wans to get his files before reinstalling and losing everything, right?
<darcy> yep
<Typos_King> ok
<darcy> shotgun
<Typos_King> do you have a burner?
<Typos_King> a cdrw
<darcy> he does
<Lynoure> darcy: you can mount the whole xp partition with a linux boot cd... and copy it all.
<Typos_King> yeah
<darcy> lol, really
<darcy> ?
<Typos_King> you can mount his partition in ubuntu, move things around to a usb stick or so
<Typos_King> from a live-cd ubuntu
<darcy> sounds like alot of work not sure if he'll try it even if it was only way. lol
<Typos_King> there's also a live-winxp you  can use, if you prefer that, there's an .iso and all you have to do is burn it to a cd
<Lynoure> yup, I think it was an troll...
<darcy> if i was home i'd do it for him, but i'm on the other side of the country
<Typos_King> darcy:   live-winxp?  yes, no?
<darcy> that might work
<darcy> if not i'll tell him to kill the troll with the shotgun
<Typos_King> darcy:    http://www.hirensbootcd.net/   <---    I use the 10.1 and works well
<Typos_King> it comes with a pile of utilities too, besides the minixp live
<Typos_King> and has admnistrator access
<darcy> i didn't know what was out yet, how does it compare to jaunty j?
<darcy> i think i have that i installed the kbuntu with it
<Typos_King> then again, if he's not an administrator.... why does he need the administrator files?   if he never logged as administrator, the machine will save all his files under his 'limited' user account
<darcy> he 0riginally was, just when he logged into windows 2 weeks ago it kept on telling him to login as admin
<robertzaccour> my screen flickers once every few minutes. is that bad?
<darcy> files probably still in computer but can't access under limited account
<Lynoure> robertzaccour: depends on the cause. But most likely only if it bothers you.
<Typos_King> robertzaccour:     define 'flickers'
<Typos_King> lol
<darcy> lol
<Typos_King> mind over matter, if you don't mind it, it don't matter? hehe
<Lynoure> robertzaccour: unusual, yes, a bug of some sort, probably.
<darcy> lmao
<darcy> that's a good one
<Lynoure> For me, my Amarok crashes every ~20min, and that's bad
<robertzaccour> Typos_King, the screen blinks off for a split second every few minutes just once. quick like a light turned off then immediately back on once its off
<Lynoure> I'm suspecting it has something to do with dynamic playlists, but have not troubleshooted enough. Mostly because the debugging symbols seem to take ~800M to install
<darcy> i'm gonna throw away all the computers i can get my hands on and become a hermit
<Typos_King> robertzaccour:      are you on mobile?   as opposed to desktop?
<robertzaccour> Typos_King, laptop
<darcy> have a good night, thanks guys
<Typos_King> darcy:    just don't forget to take your zen mp3s with your mp3 player :P
<darcy> i junked my zen awhile ago, how'd u know i had one? lol
<darcy> it was old
<Typos_King> robertzaccour:      how old is the laptop?   I mean, what cpu speed?   dual core?
<robertzaccour> Typos_King, dual core yes
<Typos_King> darcy:    well.....you'll need them :P
<robertzaccour> intel mobile 4 is the video card i think
<Typos_King> robertzaccour:      does it happen WHILE you're typing? or hitting the keys on the keyboard?
<sekou> hi
<robertzaccour> Typos_King, no, just in an every few minutes rhythm
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> then is probably the videocard drivers or so
<Typos_King> have you checked in the Restricted Drivers section if there's one for your videocard?
<sekou> I want to know how to install ubuntu sous mac
<Typos_King> sekou:    get the ppc .iso of ubuntu
<Lynoure> robertzaccour: do you dualboot?
<Typos_King> as far as installing, it has a gui wizard that'll guide you
<robertzaccour> Typos_King, i'm using lucid beta. you recken thats why? and if its beta, shouldn't it be nearly bug free?
<robertzaccour> Lynoure, no
<Lynoure> robertzaccour: if, check that it does not happen in the other os as well... you can also try with livecd (some other version) to try to rule out hardware problem
<Typos_King> robertzaccour:     beta1 IIRC, not beta2 or beta3.... soooo, beta1 is just after the alpha3 IIRC... and the final release date is on April 29th... soooo, you might be 40days too early, is not bug free, nearly bug free?  can't say
<Lynoure> Sometimes people spend ages hunting for a bug when it's actually rotten hardware (though this could be either)
<arch0njw> Typos_King: it's "mostly" bug free :D
<Typos_King> heh
<Typos_King> is not a 'bug', is a random 'feature'
<arch0njw> surprise feature ;)
<Lynoure> usually releases are 'nearly bug free' =)
<Lynoure> betas usually have still kinks.
<robertzaccour> could it be KDE having the bug? maybe trying Gnome would fix it
<arch0njw> robertzaccour: good reason to try a live cd of each to establish that
<Typos_King> robertzaccour:     any linux-backports-modules available from the repos?
<arch0njw> robertzaccour: however, i would sort of doubt that.  I had a screen flicker problem with a monitor+gpu that didn't get along together.
<avihay> Did anyone encounter the flash plug-in starting to stater horribly after being active for a long time?
<Typos_King> to stater?
<iconmefisto> stutter?
<avihay> yes
<avihay> seemd to happen in both chrome and fire
<cers> Typos_King: I think it was you who recommended I upgrade to kubuntu 9.10 the other day, so I'm totally blaiming you :-P
<Typos_King> heeh
<Typos_King> was it I?    why?
<Typos_King> dunno..... what's the matter?
<cers> Typos_King: I couldn't install qt-designer
<Typos_King> IIRC... right it was a kde4 issue
<cers> Typos_King: so now I got home from my vacation, upgraded to 9.10 and my soundcard is missing and the graphics were broken
<Typos_King> checked the Restricted Drivers section yet?
<cers> the latter I fixed because I found someone with the same problem, who suggested setting accelmethod to exa
<Typos_King> there may be one for  your videocard from the manufacturer
<cers> Typos_King: I forgot where to do that :-S
<Typos_King> System Settings > Advanced > Restricted Drivers
<cers> Typos_King: I don't see that option
<Typos_King>   there's a Restricted section in the System Settings... it has.... I think it may even have an icon on the tray too
<Typos_King> the icon in system settings looks like a circuitry chip
<cers> Typos_King: nope - not there - however from the k-menu I can get access to Applications->System->Hardware drivers
<Typos_King> it may be under hardware drivers
<cers> Typos_King: it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on your system"
<Typos_King> right
<Typos_King> that doesn't mean it has no restricted ones available
<Typos_King> what about the tray?
<Typos_King> I know there's an icon on the tray that usually would say 'there are restricted drivers available...'
<Typos_King> I think it shows like a blue dot
<Typos_King> or blue ball
<cers> Typos_King: nope - nothing
<iconmefisto> there is a text version: jockey-text. see jockey-text --help for options
<Typos_King> ...
<cers> apparently, there are no supported drivers. `jockey-text -l` exits without output
<cers> but for now, setting accelmethod to exa did the trick
<cers> kde still claims I have no sound card though
<Typos_King> cers:    try .... installing the backports drivers -> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules;
 * Typos_King dashes
<cers> I'm taking that to mean linux-backports-modules-karmic - so if that's horribly wrong, someone please yell at me :-P
<weecol> morning
<weecol> here at least
<weecol> is it shift change?
<Mikemoral> How would I remove Ubuntu (if I need to) from my computer after I install using the Windows installer?
<iconmefisto> Mikemoral: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<weecol> ah, is that on a seporate partition on your hard drive and do you know ohw to restore your boot loader
<Mikemoral> Thanks, that should help me.
<albertolempira> hey guys, i'm having problems trying to install packages (apps and/or upgrades) using kpackagekit, i get this message "The package download failed.Please check your network connectivity." i'm sure its not a network issue since i can install apps and upgrades trough konsole, i've tried unistalling kpackageit even using purge with aptitude, any idea of what can be going on? thanks in advance.
<solifugus> How can I make wireless work in kubuntu?  With ubuntu, I just enter in my key and it works..
<solifugus> I tried every combination of options I could reasonably try with kde and nothign works.
<solifugus> tried also on different computers at different places..
<solifugus> (did not try open access wireless because there isn't any that I know of around me)
<iconmefisto> solifugus: ubuntu works on the same hardware?
<solifugus> yes..  sure.. of course..
<solifugus> This isn't a driver issue... Google tells me I am not alone in the horrendous pain of getting wireless to work in kde
<solifugus> just not seeing any solutions
<solifugus> for so long, I've just been assuming kde developers would fix these kind of things...eventually some day
<solifugus> or.. someone would figure it out and document it
<iconmefisto> solifugus: one problem I did have was kubuntu remembering my passphrase, but I changed settings so it is stored unencrypted
<solifugus> This says that kNetworkManager is pre-alpha... http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=83156
<solifugus> even though it ships with kde 4.4
<iconmefisto> solifugus: did you try nm-applet as suggested in that link?
<solifugus> iconmefisto, I plan on trying that.  First, I have to see if it's installed or on the install CD as I otherwise don't have network access on that machine.
<solifugus> I am re-installing kubuntu on it now..
<iconmefisto> solifugus: 9.10 ?
<jovis> softlinugs?
<iconmefisto> !tab | jovis
<ubottu> jovis: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<solifugus> iconmefisto, it's the current kubuntu downloaded just last week.. i presume that's 9.10
<solifugus> iconmefisto, neither "nm-applet" nor "wicd" executables appear to exist after installing kubuntu..
<solifugus> as per the "which" command as a regular user or as root.
<solifugus> so.. i suppose I'll have to find out what packages contain them, plug it into a wired network router and ship them over via scp..
<iconmefisto> solifugus: I think it's part of network-manager-gnome
<solifugus> anyone know how to get a .deb package and not install it.. just get it so I can ship it to another machine?
<iconmefisto> solifugus: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<iconmefisto> solifugus: or you could use apt-get with the -d option (download only)
<solifugus> ok.. the -d option might work..  I couldn't find wicd or nm-applet on those pages..
<solifugus> now the question is... where did apt-get put the wicd package?
<iconmefisto> solifugus: /var/cache/apt/archives
<solifugus> Yes.. it's there.. hopefully no additional dependencies..
<solifugus> i will transfer via usb hard disk
<njathan> i have downloaded the toaster edition of WorldVistA-EHR, which is in .qcow2 format. Any ideas how i can use it?
<solifugus> appears to depend on python-gtk2... i can see a long night ahead of me..
<solifugus> back and for with this usb drive..
<solifugus> Somehow I bet kde user numbers are still far lower than pre-kde 4.0 levels...
<solifugus> sadly
<solifugus> and.. uh.. very painfully
<solifugus> More dependencies needed.. This is too much.. I give up.
<iconmefisto> solifugus: no ethernet?
<solifugus> iconmefisto, thanks for trying to help.. it's just too much wasted time... I will have to remain stuck with sucky gnome..
<solifugus> iconmefisto, even if i plug in ethernet, I need to install openssh..
<solifugus> can't install anything
<solifugus> without massive dependency hell
<iconmefisto> solifugus: if you can install gnome and wireless works, you could then install kubuntu-desktop to get kde too
<solifugus> i might see about a debian distro with the last kde 3 version.. that's a lot better than gnome
<solifugus> iconmefisto, true.......
<solifugus> i am downloading ubuntu 9.10... it'll take a while..
<apparle> how to remove quiet and splash from grub 2
<racerd> hello?
<jovis> hello?
<racerd> i am trying to switch to the kde desktop
<racerd> i already installed the kubuntu-desktop
<racerd> but someone mentioned that there is a bluetooth package
<racerd> for kubuntu
<iconmefisto> apparle: edit /etc/default/grub
<iconmefisto> apparle: then sudo update-grub
<apparle> iconmefisto: thanks I already found that on #ubuntu
<apparle> how to allow access to parport0 to my user
<racerd> hello?
<racerd> anyone know how to change x11.conf to use kde?
<apparle> racerd: what do you mean ... to use kde
<racerd> running the gnome desktop
<racerd> login screen isn't saying my access is denied when i log out and attempt to login under kde
<racerd> well
<racerd> it states permission denied when i try to login from the login screen
<apparle> I don't know
<apparle> make sure you are not messing the username and password
<agent47> how to install kubuntu desktop on my ubuntu9.10
<agent47> can anyone help me
<agent47> how to install KDE to my gnome9.10
<agent47> troubleshoot for me please
<agent47> help
<REMIX> hello hello guys
<REMIX> so yes im a linux noob, been using it since december. ive been told i can get help here in irc. i put kubuntu 9.10 netbook remix on my dell 1318, and i have no idea how to get it to use the wifi card. i open the network options at the top but the wireless tab is "greyed out". looks like i can only use a cable on it. what should i do?
<areichman> REMIX: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<REMIX> areichman: one of these, Dell Wireless 1395 802.11g Mini-Card, Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N Mini-Card, Intel Next-Gen Wireless-N Mini-Card
<REMIX> areichman: i read this command might work: sudo apt-get install --reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source. but i have no clue what it would do, think it would do the trick?
<areichman> REMIX: I would hold off on that command. I have a similar card and have never had to use it
<areichman> what does lspci say about your wireless card?
<pushax> How can I get KDE 4.4.2
<areichman> pushax: KDE SC 4.3 is standard in kubuntu 9.10, with 4.4 available through a repository
<areichman> oh, sorry, I misread
<areichman> 4.4.2, not 4.2
<pushax> areichman: np
<areichman> compile from source?
<areichman> that's how I do it so I don't know what the easier ways are
<pushax> areichman: I need 4.4.2 to get kfind working.  corrrently it doens't do content searches properly.  it's broken
<pushax> is there a repository? or would I have to downlaod the trunk and compile it?
<pushax> does anyoen know of a schedule to when 4.4.2 will be released?
<areichman> it hasn't been yet?
<areichman> oh, planned for march 30th
<areichman> tagged on thursday
<areichman> should be available in a repository not long after it's released
<areichman> if you want to get KDE versions that haven't been released yet you'll probably have to compile them yourself
<REMIX> areichman: here is my lspci, i dont understand it but maybe you can make sence of it http://pastie.org/884282
<areichman> there are some decent tools to help you do it, though
<areichman> REMIX: thsat was what I needed, yes :-)
<areichman> you have the BCM4312 card, made by broadcom
<areichman> have you tried running the restricted driver manager?
<REMIX> no, i dont know what that is
<areichman> OK
<REMIX> lol i know its bad. soo where do i find this driver manager?
<areichman> it's in the application launcher somewhere
<areichman> or, type alt+f2 and search for jockey
<areichman> that should bring it up
<areichman> alternatively /usr/bin/jockey-kde is where it's actually located on the system (on my machine, anyway)
<areichman> use one of those 3 methods to launch it
<areichman> and it should give you the option to install the driver automatically
<pushax> areichman: thx
<areichman> no problem. The most you should have to do is a restart although I'm not sure if even that will be necessary
<areichman> I have the older version of that same card and the process has gotten so much easier lately
<apparle> Is there any standard list of hardware quirks etc
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have this strange problem with a hp printer. Karmic recognized it fine (it seems). So I submitted a print job to it. The CUPS webpage shows the job as completed yet nothing was printed
<manulite> hello, i run on a relatively slow connection, and it seems like if apt-get is disrupted while still fetching packages if you start it again it refetches packages it had downloaded before, how do i tell it to cache
<twager> Screensaver not running in Kubuntu Lucid ?
<cyberkilla> Just converted to KDE 4.4, from GNOME 2.28. Wow. I had no idea KDE was so good now. With Canonical making so many proprietary-esque changes to GNOME, and GNOME's inherent failings (Metacity is declared abandoned, yet its successor, Mutter, only supports 3D compositing with no fallback), I decided a change was long over-due:-)
<cyberkilla> My only real confusion with KDE is the KWallet situation. It asks me for a password when I log in, because I have a twitter plasma app. I probably should have left the wallet password blank instead of filling it in..
<cyberkilla> I see that this channel is as active as any other ;-)
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> WHat's the stuff i  /etc ?? can i delete it all cause some times while booting it appears on bootscreen like press ESC etc
<ubuntu> some times not
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> ANY HELP ?
<FloodBotK2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rork> ubuntu: /etc mainly contains configuration files
<ubuntu> So rork, what if i delete them all, all the configurations i am having will be gone ?
<ubuntu> Can you suggest me the best firewall ?
<rork> ubuntu: these include startup scripts, deleting those will leave you without some services (like KDE, printer etc) so I wouldn't delete all of them
<ubuntu> Yeah i see...thanks man
<ubuntu> And how about a very good firewall ?and how should i get the latest firefox including the newly security update
<ubuntu> :)
<rork> ubuntu: other you can delete and they probably will reset to their defaults but I can't give you details on them and I at least suggest to make backups, removing them might leave you with a broken system I think
<ubuntu> Well onces yeah that happened, i thought its %tmp%
<rork> ubuntu: I have no suggestions for the firewall, you can update firefox trough apt/kpackagemanager/synaptic (which are updates by the security team) or probably download it from the firefox website and manually install.
<ubuntu> Okay thanks
<cyberkilla> What's the deal with Amerok's Last.fm feature? I can't get it to work.
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<lalalol> hey guys, i have OO writer and spreadsheet and presentation and drawing, but i cant find the database program, id like to have the full OO pack, but if id install it, id probably end up getting 2 writers and 2 spreadsheets and so on, or not?
<TheKro> hi.  I need to upgrade my ktimetracker to version 4.5 because of a bug with my current version.  How do I do this?
<cyberkilla> lalalol: It's called -base, I think. Look for the package with openoffice something something -base
<lalalol> cyberkilla, and if i do sudo apt-get install openoffice? will it give me a 2nd writer and so on or just install the missing programs?
<cyberkilla> lalalol: No, I doubt it. Not unless you installed OO from somewhere other than the repositories originally.
<cyberkilla> lalalol: If I understand you correctly, that package will just pull in the other parts of OO.
<lalalol> >.< so what should i do then? sorry but i dont understand
<lalalol> alright, ill do the command then
<Pici> Install the openoffice.org-base package.
<lalalol> but there are prob more things that im missing than the base package
<lalalol> bbs
<mefisto__> !info openoffice.org
<ubottu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): full-featured office productivity suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.1.1-5ubuntu1.1 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB (Only available for armel i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 amd64 ia64 lpia ppc64 s390x sparc all arm)
<mefisto__> openoffice.org-base is just the database program
<skramer_> Does anybody know how to get the Egistec SS801U fingerprint sensor to work?
<skramer_> lsusb gives ID 1c7a:0801 LighTuning Technology Inc.
<mefisto__> skramer_: http://reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Main_Page
<skramer_> mefisto__: I tried fprint some time ago, but did not get it to work :-(
<skramer_> mefisto__: also, I could not find the device on that page, neither in supported no in unsupported devices list
<mefisto__> skramer_: I don't know much about it, but as I understand it you need software (eg kdm) to be written to support fingerprint readers, and I don't think that is the case yet. maybe lucid will? or gnome's gdm?
<skramer_> mefisto__: I do believe that the libfprint is not able to communicate with the Egistec fingerprint reader
<skramer_> mefisto__: it used to work with an AuthenTec sensor which was built-in my previous laptop
<r00t_> Hello i need to instal KGpg yet i cant figure out how to do it,can anyoen help?
<mefisto__> r00t_: sudo apt-get install kgpg ??
<skramer_> mefisto__: the fprint_demo program gives me "Status: No evices found" :-(
<skramer_> mefisto__: also the command line says "No devices detected."
<skramer_> mefisto__: here is the link to supported devices list http://www.reactivated.net/fprint/wiki/Libfprint:Supported_devices
<skramer_> mefisto__: at least, there is hope for some development http://lists.reactivated.net/pipermail/fprint/2010-March/001412.html
<hasted> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> nope
<hasted> blues i am with Os
<hasted> :)
<BluesKaj> look at the nicklist :)
<hasted> heh
<hasted> sorry
<hasted> :(
<BluesKaj> hasted, what's up ?
<shadeslayer> hasted: any thing you want to get sorted?
<hasted>   there any client that can be used to link up to yahoo chat?
<shadeslayer> hasted: kopete
<Tm_T> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<hasted> i looks like gaim
<hasted> it
<thaize> alguem de fala como instalar um programa no kurumin
<thaize> pela linha de comando
<jussi01> !es | thaize
<ubottu> thaize: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mintux> in kopte I can see my webcam in preview in the setting but when I want to invite somebody I got error : Unable to find the Jasper image conversion program.  Jasper is required to render Yahoo webcam images. Please see http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support for further information. is it a bug /
<mintux> ?
<jussi01> mintux: sounds like you havent jasper installed. might be a bug or it might just be a recommends.
<jussi01> !find jasper
<ubottu> Found: libjasper-dev, libjasper1, libjasper-runtime
<mintux>  jussi01: I could not find jasper in package manager . I just found libjasber1 that it installed
<thaize> I whriter protuguês
<thaize> :(
<jussi01> !pt | thaize
<ubottu> thaize: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<thaize> how I make to intall a program in kurumim?
<olskolirc> my vlc directory is grayed out how can i play an mp3 folder or fix this please?
<CartoonCat> anyone around who understands apt catch 22's ?
<mefisto__> CartoonCat: more specific? what's the problem?
<CartoonCat> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<CartoonCat> I can NOT install the said package becuae of that error, I can not purge it, remove, etc
<mefisto__> which package?
<Pici> CartoonCat: Can you patebin the exact error messages you are getting?
<CartoonCat> handbrake-gtk
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CartoonCat> yea i knwo what paste bin is
<CartoonCat> il find it from yesterday or redo it
<Pici> A lot of people don't know of it, was just clarifying.
<CartoonCat> http://pastebin.org/121846
<CartoonCat> trying to install deselect so as to use it to remove the package, nup
<CartoonCat> EVERYTHING i do with apt/dpkg does that
<CartoonCat> ive tried 'dpkg --configure -a'  also
<Pici> CartoonCat: Does sudo apt-get install -f     fix anything?
<CartoonCat> http://pastebin.org/121849
<CartoonCat> Pici: no, heres that
<CartoonCat> same as 121846
<CartoonCat> so, catch 22 land, im boned
<Pici> CartoonCat: Please try: dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq handbrake-gtk
<CartoonCat> ooh that might have got some palce
<CartoonCat> yay! ty ty
<Pici> Yay
<CartoonCat> was using the wrong force option with dpkg yesterday, uhg
<CartoonCat> yay now the boys wont be killing the master dvds, $20 a pop ikk
<RurouniJones> Has anyone else had problems with speakers "popping" (sounds like static) when muting/unmuting them? Or when a media app starts (even with sound muted). Since upgrading to Karmic I have been having this problem. I am scared it is going to cause hardware problems.
<RurouniJones> Laptop built-in speakers I should point it
<RurouniJones> I have found one reference only on the register, in the comments section, with no extra information.
<RurouniJones> Aha, found a possible answer.
<r00t_> how do i install tork and tork?
<Maranatha> How can I get a list of all IRC channels in Quassel?
<Algot> I am seeking information about KDE 4.x plasmoids - specifically the picture frame widget - apod source
<Algot> How does one specify the apod source?
<racerd> how do you switch from gnome to kde and back on restarts?
<racerd> or on the fly?
<genii> racerd: Usually from login manager (KDM or GDM) you choose session type
<racerd> sigh
<racerd> not really what i asked
<racerd> that isn't an option
<genii> racerd: You used "restarts" in what context then? X restart?
<racerd> yeah that would be fine
<lalalol> how come the cursor falls back to oxygen sometimes?
<lalalol> anyone?
<mfraz74> no idea sorry
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> do u know if its possible to use syslog-notify with kde?
<arch0njw> !lucid | alexander
<ubottu> alexander: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<xephexx> I am using kubuntu 9.10 will it automatically update when 10.04 comes out...?
<arch0njw> xephexx: you will be notified via the update manager (KPackageKit) and will be able to upgrade through that.
<mfraz74> might try the beta on my laptop this weekend
<bottiger> what do I need to install to enable the "share with NFS" feature in dolpin?
<jovis> samba?
<xephexx> I have kubuntu 9.10...will it automatically update when kubuntu 10.04 comes out???
<arch0njw> xephexx: I already answered your question.
<bottiger> jovis: it's grey. I can choose the "share with samba"-option though
<xephexx> v
<jovis> i always download and build samba myself
<jovis> i dont like rpms
<jovis> ftp us2.samba.org
<jovis> ./confugre
<jovis> then make mnake install
<arch0njw> !paste | jovis
<ubottu> jovis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bottiger> jovis: yeah, but that feels wrong
<jovis> i typed eacxh line myself sir
<bottiger> jovis: And I do mind installing all the dependencies for compiling it
<bottiger> jovis: but thank you for the feedback
<arch0njw> I am always torn.  Compile and get the really latest, or use repositories and be updated with something pre-built for me.
<jovis> then enable swat at localhos6:901 it makes it easier
<xephexx> thanks arch0njw...
<jovis> *host
<arch0njw> jovis:  same applies for using enter/return as punctuation, please.
<jovis> im just trying to help dorry
<gkffjcs> Hey all, how do you delete the bouncy ball plasmoid, it's bouncing way too fast for me to actually click on it, to close it... And it's kind of annoying... ?
<jovis> *&sorry
<arch0njw> jovis:  I got "spoken to" about that a number of times before I broke my IM habits.  IRC is not IM.  :)
<jovis> what does im have to do with irc
<arch0njw> gkffjcs: You should be able to open your widget controls (like "add widget") and removei it via that.
<jovis> im is for girls gossiping about boys in highschool
<gkffjcs> how, right click? that doesn't do anything...
<arch0njw> jovis: I have seen return/enter used regularly as punctuation in IM... worse yet, only a few lines per IM instead of complete sentences.  Apparently that way of sending a message is not appreciated here.
<jovis> irc is for coders and people who know what theyre doing
<Tm_T> jovis: arch0njw: please take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<arch0njw> Tm_T: apologies
<Tm_T> np
<arch0njw> gkffjcs: you should be able to get to your "Add Widets" from the desktop.
<gkffjcs> I know how to do that, but once it comes up, I can't do anything other than see a check mark next to the ball.
<gkffjcs> there's no x, or anything.
<arch0njw> gkffjcs: ratzzz... there used to be a way to do that is a previous iteration of kde4 :(  Um... thinking.
<gkffjcs> I'm on 10.04 beta btw, so I'm using kde 4.4 not 4.3
<gkffjcs> I'll ask the guys over at #kde, since they might be more used to dealing with 4.4
<kpenrose> What is the semantic desktop and how does it work?
<arch0njw> gkffjcs: ok.  I found the entry in... ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc  -- serach for bball and you'll find it.  You could swtich "AutoBounceenabled" to "false" and turn up the gravity to slow it down.  Not sure if removing the entry there would remove it from the desktop.'
<gkffjcs> thanks arch0njw that worked, and I was able to remove it.
<arch0njw> gkffjcs: cool!  Glad that worked.  :)
<sekou> slt
<sekou> comment t'aller vous
<sekou> quelqu'un parler français
<sekou> je besoin d'aide
<Gerwin> ...
<jovis> que pasa?
<jovis> burrito supreme
<Gerwin> Si si
<Gerwin> :P
<sekou> vous connaissez un logiciel qui fait l'espion sur le portable
<arch0njw> !fr | sekou
<ubottu> sekou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<vadmin> who install 7zip in kubuntu os
<vadmin> how install gnome in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> vadmin: by installing "ubuntu-desktop" package
<vadmin> Tm_T ; how install this package?
<vadmin>  how can i install this package from console?
<shadeslayer> vadmin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> hi
<jovis> hi
<ubuntu_> how do i install 4.4 the latest version of Kubuntu
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> Hi Jovis
<jovis> hello
<ubuntu_> Hello
<wizkoder> I am creating a debian package dor my game. And I set the dependecies like this: "Depends: libsdl-gfx1.2-4, libsdl-sound1.2-dev, libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-ttf2.0-0, libsdl1.2debian". Will this give errors when newer versions of the libs are installed?
<vadmin> <shadeslayer> , this command not worked!
<BluesKaj> !kde4.4 | ubuntu_
<racerd> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<ubuntu_> I mean by command ?
<ubuntu_> Like the way i switched from Gnome to Kubntu 4.3
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4
<racerd> how do i switch between gnome and kde
<racerd> when the login screen is not an option
<ubuntu_> racerd: on login screen
<ubuntu_> or
<ubuntu_> WHich are you on ? Gnome or Kubuntu ?
<racerd> .....
<racerd> nice answer ubuntu
<ubuntu_> What happen ? i mean are you on Gonme or Kubunu AT THE MOMENT ?
<racerd> not you ubuntu_
<racerd> mean the other guy doesn't read
<racerd> i am in gnome
<ubuntu_> Oh
<ubuntu_> :)
<ubuntu_> Okay so try from desktop setting just a second
<ubuntu_> Actually i am new to Kubuntu and i was good at gnome but here its bit different :)
<ubuntu_> I had the same issue some days ago!
<BluesKaj> hey ubuntu_ , change your nick..it's confusing the issue here
<ubuntu_> Okay
<racerd> doesn't confuse me
<Ahmed\> here TA DA
<BluesKaj> ok good Ahmed\ , now are you just looking to change your desktop to kubuntu-desktop instead of gnome which is also known as "ubuintu-desktop" ?
<racerd> no
<racerd> i am
<Ahmed\> No no, I am not having any issue, Its Racerd
<racerd> he has already done so
<racerd> ....
<BluesKaj> oh sorry , must be nap time
<Ahmed\> Can't switch to Gnome or Kubuntu when the login screen comes
<Ahmed\> HUH
<Ahmed\> BRB
<racerd> login screen is bugged
<racerd> so it isn't an option for me
<Ahmed\> Back
<BluesKaj> Ahmed\, you wanted to know how to install the latest version of ubuntu or kubuntu, which is it ?
<Ahmed\> Oh
<Ahmed\> Yes Kubuntu but by Konsol
<Ahmed\> Any command ? that will help me upgrading from 4.3 to the latest one
<BluesKaj> Ahmed\, so you want the latest KDE version ?
<racerd> you need to lay off the booze
<Ahmed\> Yes KDE 4.4 and currently i am on KDE 4.3
<BluesKaj> Ahmed\,  here, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4
<Ahmed\> Yes so do i have to download all those packages ?or hwo
<Ahmed\> cause i have had tried once but no luck
<Ahmed\> not easy as switching from Gnome to KDE
<racerd> i already installed the desktop
<racerd> just wnat to be able to swap between them
<racerd> and i can't use the login screen
<BluesKaj> Ahmed\,the best way is to add the repository listed on that website to your sources.list and the sudo apt-get update
<Ahmed\> I did that sudo -apt-get update but what exaclty is this for ? updating the system or what because i have had completed these updates
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: then you need to run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Ahmed\> Oh thank you thats what i am looking for
<Ahmed\> :)
<arch0njw> Ahmed\: 'update' updates the info from the repositories (listed in the sources.list) and 'upgrade' gets and installs any updated packages.
<Ahmed\> Can you write the full command ? because this seems incomplee
<Ahmed\> complete
<Ahmed\> Oh yeah i see...
<arch0njw> That's the complete command.
<Ahmed\> sudo apt-get upgrade ? that's all ? sure i mean for upgrading the KDE
<jovis> does anyojne build mips or arm linux kernels
<Ahmed\> E: Invalid operation kubuntu-desktop
<Ahmed\> I gets this
<Ahmed\> Read this
<Ahmed\> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ahmed\> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<BluesKaj> odd , I didn't use upgrade and I was able to install 4.4
<Ahmed\> HUH
<shadeslayer> Ahmed\: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<shadeslayer> and answer yes
<jovis> sudo sucks just su tyo root
<BluesKaj> all you need is the repos and it will upgrade automatically
<jovis> i hate not being root
<Ahmed\> Shadeslayer: what is that command for ? and when should i put that to lock the drive ?
<arch0njw> jovis: su is not the recommended approach on Ubuntu.  The typical Ubuntu/Kubuntu install does not have a root password set, and that is deliberate.
<jovis> i know arch0nwj
<jovis> and it pisses me off, i always su to root
<Ahmed\> Actually i tried but it sais  NOT UPGRADED and nothing to install !
<Ahmed\> ?
<shadeslayer> Ahmed\: what are you trying to accomplish? ( havent read the backlog )
<shadeslayer> Ahmed\: in one line please :)
<Ahmed\> I did read
<Ahmed\> Oh sorry :)
<Ahmed\> BRB
<arch0njw> jovis: I have had rare occassions where I have set a root password, but that is not a practice that should be advocated for Ubuntu.  It grants more destructive power in the system than what most people realize.  it is far safer to use sudo.
<jovis> ok, a windows guy who happens to use linux may have a problem
<jovis> if you know linux whats the problem
<jovis> i always log in as root or su root as soojn as i get in
<arch0njw> jovis: For the purposes of this IRC and this distro, I believe the best practice is to use sudo, and not to advocate the use of 'su'.
<jovis> sudo irritates me
<jovis> ok you have your opinion i have my preference
<jovis> how is sudo any different that logging as root
<racerd> jovis
<jovis> sudo chmod -R 777 /*
<racerd> sssshhhhh
<jovis> same shit
<racerd> if it irritates you why are you running kubuntu?
<racerd> why not run slackware?
<racerd> must be googling slackware
<jovis> im running suse one one partition and unbuntu on the other
<shadeslayer> !su | jovis
<ubottu> jovis: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<racerd> !sudo | jovis
<racerd> am i doing something wrong?
<jovis> nah i always run as root
<shadeslayer> racerd: the factoid was used too recently by me :)
<racerd> aaahhh
<jovis> whats wrong with running root
<racerd> nothing
<racerd> it's a good idea
<jovis> you have complete control
<racerd> just be sure to post your ip
<racerd> that is a good idea too
<jovis> if i post my ip you think you can get into my box?
<racerd> sigh
<racerd> it was a general statement
<racerd> not a threat
<arch0njw> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<racerd> or saying i can do one thing or another
<racerd> anycase, anyone know how to switch kde and gnome
<racerd> not using the login screen?
<Ahmed\> YES By removing KDE completely and install it again and CHOOSE KDS for the default desktop WHILE installing
<Ahmed\> HUH
<racerd> lol
<racerd> there is a problem with that
<Ahmed\> What now
<racerd> bluetooth
<racerd> if i can't configure it i want to be able to go back to gnome
<Ahmed\> oh come on man
<Ahmed\> i have one and works fine on Gnome and KDE huh
<racerd> mouse and keyboard both?
<racerd> i have an apple bluetooth keyboard
<Ahmed\> Well, I have no idea about bluetooth keyboard and mouse but i think it does
<Ahmed\> OH GREAT why dont you try it on Leopard !
<racerd> pfff
<racerd> it works great
<racerd> linux uses the hot keys correctly and everything
<racerd> even works in win7
<Ahmed\> Well i have been on Vista x64 from a very long time and yeah i know what's so new in Windows 7
<Ahmed\> Yes it has about every driver you need
<racerd> what does
<Ahmed\> Windows7
<racerd> yeah
<racerd> but it doesn't want to work
<Ahmed\> Strange
<andreas> does kubuntu  have a software download program like ubuntu
<shadeslayer> andreas: kpackagekit
<naftilos76> Hi, is there a setting that automatically lets the system keep only one or two or three or more kernels instead of keeping them all while upgrading to newer kernels?
<andreas> how  can  i install google chrome
<wizkoder> sudo makes sure that I don't continue to execute su commands. And this becomes painful sometimes when files cannot be deleted by the user later. So I think its good as it is.
<andreas> is kubuntu slower than ubuntu
<BluesKaj> andreas, it should be listed in your package manager
<wizkoder> andreas: Are you a troll? Use ubuntu if you like it more!
<andreas> no im not a troll
<andreas> just a linux noob
<BluesKaj> andreas, if you want chrome , check your package manager
<andreas> i dont see chrome in kpackagekit
<BluesKaj> andreas, enable all the software sources in kpackagekit , including third party
<naftilos76> andreas: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en
<lalalol> andreas, just so you know theres also chromium
<jovis> do you guys know what an IOCTL is?
<jovis> the dudes in #electronics didnt have a ckue
<wizkoder> andreas: When you use the package they offer on their page it inserts new package sources. So it will be updated automatically later
<aditirex1> jovis : system calls for performing operations with devices , search on google
<jovis> aditirrexs1 you naileded it
<jovis> ite for calling defive driveres
<lalalol> how come the cursor sometimes falls back to the oxygen look?
<lalalol> anyone?
<racerd> so
<racerd> anyone know a kde bluetooth package i can install?
<BluesKaj> racerd, kbluetooth
<luca> hoin #freenas
<luca> join #freenas
<Benkinooby> hmmm this is not kubuntut related but anyway... wikipedia.org does not respond! can some1 verify?
<Benkinooby> ah
<Benkinooby> now it works
<Benkinooby> :)
<Benkinooby> strange
<luca> |!"£$%&/()=??^*éPç°§_:;,.-ùàòlpè++ì'0987654¹²³¼½¬{[]}]}`~][#@.««<
<FloodBotK2> Benkinooby: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luca> were is slash
<luca> \|the opposite of slash
<luca> \join #freenas
<lalalol> depends which keyboard you have
<luca> it chaqnge every time i turn up the pc
<lalalol> :S
<zus> is anyone using quassel irc? how can i move the black line in the chat window to the right? i thought moving it left will move the  text closet to the time stamp  but it hid the nicks instead
<lalalol> zus, im using quassel
<lalalol> but im not completely sure what you mean, do you have the Nicks on the right of the chat?
<zus> lalalol:  im new to using it.. in the window where im reading this if i ya hover by the names there is a black line
<lalalol> zus, could you try to be more specific please?
<zus> lalalol:  next to the time stamp there are name in the window where the text is. hovering  between the <zus> and what i just wrote there is a line
<zus> if i move it it only hide the names of people  and i can not move it to the right
<lalalol> make sure to clear "Lock layout" under view
<churst> What's a room that you guys know has people in it (other than this one, of course)? I need to check something.
<lalalol> #ubuntu
<churst> Cool, thanks.
<lalalol> :)
<zus> lalalol:  it isnt checked, but i just found there is another line i think i got...
<lalalol> ok zus
<lalalol> now, who can help with my cursor problem? sometimes the cursor falls back to the oxygen one, why?
<zus> lalalol:  oh my im new to kubuntu...
<arch0njw> lalalol: that sounds like a KDE problem to me.  Sorry to pass the buck, but that would be the root of the issue.  "Upstream" as the kids say... even the old geezers say that too.
<lalalol> arch0njw, i dont understand what youre saying lol
<arch0njw> join the kde channel and ask the question there.  :)  /join #kde  The cursor reverting to the default sounds like a KDE problem.
<aldaek> is there a gui frontend to wget?
<arch0njw> aldaek: an FTP client.
<arch0njw> aldaek: or a web browser
<aldaek> uh.... no... the download just stops and i have to restart it from the beginning... i need a front end to wget, since it is working
<lalalol> ok arch0njw
<arch0njw> try this?  http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/wget.htm
<ilter> Hello i've a question about printer's options on pdf viewer; okular. I've hp d1500 series printer and i want to print only even pages of a pdf file. Could anybody explain how can i do it? Unfortunately when i click print, there is only 2 option on printer options range tab. One of them is "print all" and the other is "pages from x to y". Is there any extra programs for doing it?
<arch0njw> ilter: I use epdfviewer which allows printing odd and even pages only
<arch0njw> ilter: sudo apt-get install epdfview
<ilter> arch0njw: Thank you, i'm going to install it.
<zus> can quassel tab the name of the chat channels on the left? like in x chat?
<ilter> arch0njw: Thank you so much for your help. I've just installed it and now i can print only odd and even pages of a pdf file.
<arch0njw> ilter: no prob.  I love that little program.  It does a better job of scaling oddly sized pages (like credit card statements) to fit a normal sheet of paper.
<ilter> arch0njw: Ok i'll try it also for scaling. Thanks again.
<lalalol> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<lalalol> hmmmm, 47.8MB disk space will be used to install, so itll install another writer and another spreadsheet and so on im guessing :/
<lalalol> hello?...
<arch0njw> lalalol: hi... I'm not sure I get your point.
<lalalol> well, i already have writer and spreadsheet and drawing and presentation installed
<lalalol> but im missing some other progs
<lalalol> and will the new progs use KDE too?
<arch0njw> lalalol: If you already have OO.org installed, from the repositories, and choose to use the stated unofficial repository, that will update/overwrite your present installation.  It will not install duplicate applications.
<arch0njw> lalalol: Not sure what you mean.  Do you mean will they look like KDE apps instead of GTK-running-in-KDE apps?
<lalalol> yes arch0njw, u totally understand me :)
<arch0njw> lalalol: iirc, they are better integrated.  But the fact is that they are GTK-based, so there is always going to be some oddity in 'reskinning' them to look normal in KDE.
<RickKnight> Trying to use FUSE and ENCFS to encrypt folders. I can install fuse-utils but there is no fuse module. How do I get the fuse module or use fuse without the module?
<RickKnight> Nevermind, I found the answer to my FUSE problem.
<p_masho> how do I stop the "popup" that occurs where I hover over the date/time and application/launcher on the taskbar?
<vadmin_> how switch to onther user in terminal
<zus> do i still use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for a kubuntu fresh insall (9.10)
<Tm_T> vadmin_: "su user" where 'su' is 'switch user'
<vadmin_> i want to connect to another user in terminal & i use "su user" but is not workrd
<unixbaby> hallo world any one ... need help :)
<Tm_T> vadmin_: replase user as the username you try to become (:
<unixbaby> i got mobile broadband USB  it well not work why?
<zus> im sure i asked but do i still use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu for kubuntu?
<vadmin_> yes  i make my username exactly" su rabiisuer"
<zus> hmm still learning quassel sorry for that immediate post
<zus> sorry im a bit pressed for time on this, are ubuntu and kubuntu use the same https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Tm_T> zus: yes
<zus> Tm_T:  thanks so much...
<Moron> n
<MadAGu> how can i autoload a custom stylesheet for dolphin?
<Typos_King> ... dunno myself :|
<zus> can some one tell me the path to add new ppa (like synaptic in gnome) 3rd party software
<oscar__> quit
<zus> never mind i found it.
<taylor__> i cant do the updates
<taylor_> can someone help me
<Typos_King> can't do what updates?
<Typos_King> taylor:   what are you after?
<larsivi> how do I in kubuntu karmic get a digkam that is more recent than the dysfunctional 1.0.0-beta5?
<kaitos> larsivi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/2:1.0.0-1ubuntu1~karmic1
<kaitos> Could someone point me to directions for the best way to set up a KDE development environment on Kubuntu?
<sheldon> hi...when i can find koffice 2.1.81 packaged for karmic?
<sheldon> where*
<larsivi> kaitos: do you know why the one in the main repos is broken?
<larsivi> digkam devs tags bug reports on that version invalid
<kaitos> larsivi: no, that link was just a quick search on launchpad.
<sheldon> koffice 2.1.81 is not available as debian packages?
<luderson> Hi! how can I hide the firefox menu bar in lucy beta 1???
<Typos_King> lucy?
<Typos_King> ohh :}
<Typos_King> !lucid | luderson
<ubottu> luderson: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<luderson> oh, ok... I didnt know... thy
<johannes_> hi when I try to open a hdd partition with dolphin it doesnt work (mount). If I run dolphin with sudo, it works and the partition gets mounted, is there a way to allow dolphin to mount partitions automatically without sudo rights?
<zus> i just updated and installed kde 4.4 it seems like there is another gui over top of each other  what went wrong?
<zus> i've two desktop folder and two task bars
 * Typos_King is still using 3.5
#kubuntu 2010-03-25
<zus> can anyone please help me i dont understand what went wrong, i installed kde4.4 and now it looks as if there is a gui over the old kubuntu i can see it right through the new  task bar
<melissawm> zus: can you be more specific? do you have desktop effects turned on? can you open the k menu?
<zus> melissawm:  yes, i can open the k menu and no desk top effects are on.
<melissawm> so what is exactly the problem?
<melissawm> sorry, zus, that was for you
<zus> melissawm: fresh install pretty much i added a few programs and did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade then i installed kde 4.4 and after the install and update on reboot it seems like there is two gui's over each other
<melissawm> zus: are you sure it's not just 2 panels? i've had that happen to me
<zus> i can see the old panel behind the new one, i can see the 4 desktop but can click them. the old speaker icon and time beneath the new panel
<melissawm> zus: just try removing this new panel and i think you'll be ok
<melissawm> zus: click on the panel to unlock the widgets, and click again to see the panel options, and "remove this panel"
<zus> melissawm:  it looks like kde4.4 is over top of the default 9.10 like the live disc
<zus> im also looking on the forums aint found anything yet
<melissawm> zus: i have had this happen to me here, but it's not like a whole new gui, just two panels on top of each other. once i remove one of them, all is well
<zus> how about the desktop folder?
<zus> melissawm:  figured out how to remove the panel just as you said, thank you that seemed to have worked. thank you kindly
<melissawm> zus: glad to have helped! :)
<zus> melissawm: 4.4.1 is the latest stable kde correct?
<zus> for 9.10 anyways?
<melissawm> zus: actually i'm not sure if it's completely stable
<claydoh> zus: I'd recommend it, though in 9.10 4.3.5 is more tested atm
<zus> melissawm:  so im teetering on the verge hehe?
<melissawm> zus: well it's been pretty stable for me but technically, yeah :P
<zus> melissawm: one more thing? thank you for all the help btw, i prefer xchat over quassel...i tried to install it and it said i dont have the necessary privialedges to perform this action, how do i do that?
<melissawm> zus: are you on the terminal or on synaptic or kpackagekit? if you're on the terminal, try typing "sudo" in front of your command "apt-get install.."
<melissawm> if it's synaptic or kpackagekit, it usually should ask you for your password
<zus> im in kpackgekit.
<abstrakt> anyone awake?
<abstrakt> trying to switch to KDE
<abstrakt> want to get internet (wireless/WWAN) working
<claydoh> zus: are you logged in to your main user account? the first one  you created?
<abstrakt> in gnome it has a wireless applet already in the panel, and i can "just connect" to either regular wireless networks or to my WWAN card
<abstrakt> how do i set that up in KDE?
<melissawm> zus: did you open kpackagekit from the k menu? weird, it should prompt you for your password
<zus> claydoh:  yes its the only account  on here
<claydoh> there was an old bug - try this :
<claydoh> type alt-f2 keys, and type in 'kdesudo kpackagekit'
<claydoh> then try  to update your system
<abstrakt> is there an equivalent app/applet i should use to get this functionality?
<claydoh> from there
<melissawm> abstrakt: usually you don't have to setup anything, you should have a network manager plasmoid on your system tray, try to connect and enter your wireless information (ssid, password etc)
<abstrakt> anyone know how to bring up the wireless eth interface on cli in ubuntu?
<claydoh> zus: sorry have to run :(
<abstrakt> melissawm, hmm, aight i didn't see one, what does it look like?
<melissawm> if you're disconnected it should look like a disconnected ethernet cable or something like that :P
<zus> claydoh:  ty
<CTek> abstrakt what card do you have ?
<abstrakt> dell 1440
<abstrakt> i thought there were commands like ifup
<abstrakt> or ifconfig up
<CTek> yes there is but not ifconfig
<CTek> iwconfig or something by that
<zus> melissawm:  brb gonna try claydoh's idea.
<CTek> search on google for atheros how-tos
<melissawm> zus: ok, hope that works
<CTek> there are methods described there on how to activate from cli
<CTek> sorry for not knowing the actual command
<zus> abstrakt:  did you enable wireless? is that checked  ?
<melissawm> i have to go now too. have a nice one!
<abstrakt> zus, checked where?
<abstrakt> zus, i'm in GNOME right now, so i can use xchat
<CTek> is it "phisicaly" on ?
<abstrakt> looks like it's eth2
<CTek> does the led (if you have one) on ?
<abstrakt> so says iwconfig
<abstrakt> CTek, i'm on it right now... on GNOME
<CTek> :)
<abstrakt> maybe i'll retry KDE and look for the wireless applet
<abstrakt> brb
<CTek> k
<zus> abstrakt:  both in gnome and here in kubuntu i had to click the enable wireless
<CTek> zus, actualy he may have a point... i did not need to activate the wireless...
<CTek> but if he did a "custom" install he could missed the network-monitor pkg
<zus> ahhh take thier advice they know betterthan me heheh im new too
<zus> on been using linux since 2 week b4 9.10. ill be back in a sec...
<CTek> not a problem :) we all learn something , i learn from you you from me etc and this is how we exchange information :)
<zus> CTek: i agree, i learned from melissawm hehe
<abstrakt> ok, up on the wireless
<abstrakt> but the wwan doesn't want to autoconfigure
<CTek> :)
<abstrakt> it wants me to put in a username on password
<abstrakt> on GNOME, it... like... just connects and stuff
<CTek> ok
<CTek> have you tried to run knetworkmanager ?
<abstrakt> i dunno how it autosenses, but obviously there's data stored in the hardware/firmware/bios of this little card with my number and login info and stuff
<abstrakt> CTek, not yet
<abstrakt> damn, i don't even know if this is GSM or CDMA
<abstrakt> i don't think it's either, it's EVDO
<CTek> start knet.. from gnome and it will ask you if you want it to start automatically and see from there...
<abstrakt> or is EVDO actually GSM
<abstrakt> i can't remember
<CTek> no evdo is not gsm
<CTek> :)
<abstrakt> CTek, blah, so i have to reboot back into gnome and start knet?
<CTek> no
<CTek> open a terminal and run the command
<CTek> it will override your current network manager
<CTek> if i'm not mistaking ... :)
<abstrakt> hmm, knet isn't installed, installing now
<CTek> not knet, knetworkmanager
<CTek> i don't know for shure but i think that they are different programs
<abstrakt> ok i ran knetworkmanager from console
<abstrakt> waiting
<abstrakt> do i need to run it from sudo?
<CTek> no
<CTek> with your current credentials should work (at least in my system it did)
<abstrakt> well nothing happened
<abstrakt> nothing that i saw
<abstrakt> it just dumped backed to the command prompt
<CTek> with prompt ?
<abstrakt> CTek, ?
<abstrakt> CTek, what do you mean "with prompt"
<CTek> do you ee the prompt line or the terminal is it busy ?
<abstrakt> no it dumped me back to the prompt
<abstrakt> i see the prompt
<CTek> hm...
<abstrakt> the terminal is not busy, it's done
<abstrakt> which knetworkmanager says /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<CTek> did it give you some msg ?
<abstrakt> nope
<abstrakt> nothing
<CTek> wait 1 sec
<abstrakt> CTek, i had to run it as sudo
<abstrakt> ok apparently knetworkmanager is now default
<zus> after doing alt f2 and kdesudo kpackagekit what do i do next?
<abstrakt> CTek, i got that dialog you were talking about
<CTek> so now you see the manager ?
<abstrakt> CTek, what manager?
<abstrakt> CTek, no i don't see anything
<abstrakt> it still dumped me back to the command prompt again
<CTek> run apt-get and see if it is installed with all the dependencies
<abstrakt> i did get something about unable to register service QBusError
<abstrakt> CTek, ?
<abstrakt> CTek, not sure how it would have gotten installed withou its dependencies
<abstrakt> CTek, plz tell me you're not just talking about the system tray applet?
<abstrakt> CTek, cuz that's running... i'm on the wireless network here
<abstrakt> CTek, so step one...
<CTek> no i'm refering about the network config
<CTek> step one is to see if you have it installed ok
<CTek> run apt-get check...
<zus> O.o nothing it worked!!
<zus> brb gonna check somethign
<abstrakt> CTek, sudo apt-get check knetworkmanager?
<CTek> just check
<abstrakt> it just says Done and Done
<CTek> ok
<CTek> beside the "icon" have you seen any network manager open ?
<abstrakt> CTek, well i opened up the network control panel
<abstrakt> dunno if that qualifies as a network manager
<abstrakt> but there was a place in there for broadband connections
<CTek> ok
<abstrakt> but i don't know any of the details of this cell card really
<CTek> ...
<abstrakt> it's all automatic on windows, and it was automatic on ubuntu, one day i just noticed it was there
<abstrakt> CTek, i mean, i have to enter my phone number into the windows connection application, but i don't enter a password or anything
<CTek> can you get more info from windows ?
<abstrakt> CTek, and in GNOME i didn't have to enter any of that, it just connected for me one day
<abstrakt> CTek, er, maybe?
<abstrakt> CTek, doubt it, that connection manager seems pretty opaque
<abstrakt> CTek, how bout this... how do I move my panel to the top of the screen?
<abstrakt> we'll go to something simpler :)
<CTek> ?
<CTek> are you serious about the panel ??
<abstrakt> CTek, very
<CTek> maybe someone with more experience in customizing your desktop should answer that...
<abstrakt> CTek, figured it out
<abstrakt> wtf?
<fermos> omly in english here?
<abstrakt> no way, i can't move a widget to the right?
<abstrakt> i stays suck...
<CTek> it's locked
<fermos> en español no, no?
<CTek> try right click and uncheck lock
<abstrakt> CTek, there is no such option
<CTek> explain how you can't move ?
<fabio333> !es | <fermos>
<ubottu> <fermos>: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abstrakt> CTek, the panel applets won't honor absolute position
<abstrakt> CTek, they always snap to nearest neighbor
<abstrakt> CTek, how do i add an applet to my quicklaunch that comes from the K menu?
<abstrakt> lol, nm figured it out
<zus> how do i watch dvd's now? i put it in the drive, but nothing is going on. im used to gnome where it pops up on the desktop...
<CTek> abstract, i think that it uold be best to search/read some how-to's on how to customize your desktop, i can help you anly so much, or if some other users here are willing to help.
<abstrakt> CTek, meh, i've got it basically setup now
<daskreech> Argh. How do I get Xorg/ xrandr to give me a list of proper resolutions?
<zus> i got it to play discs woot, i feel smart
 * zus smiles
 * daskreech grins at zus
<daskreech> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abstrakt> omg, my desktops went horizontal on me
<abstrakt> now i can't get them to go back vertical
<abstrakt> wtf
<abstrakt> omg, now capslock is backwards
<abstrakt> holy crap
<abstrakt> how do i get my desktops to go vertical again?
<abstrakt> and, now all my gtk apps look like shit
<abstrakt> how do i get the GTK themes while running KDE?
<abstrakt> CTek, ?
<CTek> select the proper window manager
<abstrakt> CTek, er... select it where?
<CTek> depending on what you have installed it is possible to change themes
<CTek> from control panel
<daskreech> CTek: Any clue on how to get something reflecting a real resolution in the Display KCM module?
<CTek> look & feel appearance
<abstrakt> ahah, well i figured out the pager situation
<CTek> daskreech, sorry i do not know...
<daskreech> ok no problems
<kaitos_> Could someone point me to directions for the best way to set up a KDE development environment on Kubuntu?
<daskreech> kaitos_: http://Techbase.kde.org
<mahdi> any one from iran
<abstrakt> ok, so what gives, is viewing folder contents incompatible with having a desktop background or what?
<kaitos_> abstrakt: what do you mean exactly?
<daskreech> Wow
<daskreech> Xorg hates me
<zus> i have no audio in youtube. on Kubuntu 9.10 KDE4.4 just installed today can anyone help please?
<zus> using firefox
<kaitos> zus: is pulseaudio installed?
<zus> kaitos,  i dont know, my dvd plays fine, though
<zus> kaitos,  amorok is playing an mp3 just fine
<zus> im new to kubuntu/linux
<zus> audio seems to be working just youtube has no audio
<kaitos> zus: type "dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio" into a terminal
<zus> kaitos i figured it out. i right clicked the speacker icon and clicked mixer window and raised pcm all the way up.
<zus> kaitos ok what is this im typing? so as to learn terminal commands please
<abstrakt> ok wtf, lol where are the compiz settings again?
<abstrakt> i was just in there, can't find them anymore
<ubuntu> system preferences compiz
<abstrakt> nm, got it
<abstrakt> ubuntu, i went to the "classic tree view"
<ubuntu> lol
<abstrakt> it's actually under "desktop"
<abstrakt> ok, now how do I turn off the scrolling function on my trackpad?
<ubuntu> all depends on where you put it really
<zus> do you need emerald to use compiz? i seen a video where the window borders disapear with out emerlad
<ubuntu> different flavors may default put it in different directories too
<ubuntu> lol your using linux you can pretty much do whatever you want to do if you learn how
<zus> ubuntu,  thats why i love linux!! hehe
<ubuntu> me too lol
<zus> i've been using since 2 week before 9.10 release in the few months i learned a lot. ALOT!
<kaitos> zus: 'dpkg' can add, remove, or with the '-l' flag list packages installed on your system. the | makes the output from dpkg -l flow into the "grep" command. the grep command looks for the text pulseaudio
<zus> thanks to the communtiy.
<ubuntu> ubuntu has some of the best support from the community i've ever seen out of the many flavors of linux and unix i've used
<zus> kaitos this outputs a file of what is or isnt installed? as far as pulse audio goes in this case?
<abstrakt> how do i A) swap capslock and ctrl and B) set a hotkey for switching between desktops?
<ubuntu> im liking 9.10 cant wait to see what the next one has in store for us
<kaitos> zus: dpkg -l shows everything that is installed on your system
<ubuntu> man i got a court summons in the morning for jury duty i think i'd rather get fined a grand than go to that crap lol
<zus> ubuntu,  make sure that fine dont come with time to serve
<ubuntu> ah i could care less take a couple day break from real life kick back with the homies :P
<zus> kaitos, i did it in terminal...konsole and i got nothing
<zus> ubuntu,  the food is horrible
<ubuntu> i know i've been to jail once or twice in my life
<zus> kaitos,  i even copied and paste what you put in case i typed it wrong still nothing
<kaitos> zus: that means pulseaudio isn't installed :) just type in dpkg -l to see what packages are installed
<zus> ubuntu,  i was lucky i went and judge threw everything out except driving w/o a liscence and gave me time serfved for the 12 hours i was in
<zus> kaitos,  i get it now,... shiny.
<zus> thats a long list, im amazed its only a 10gig root
<zus> ubuntu,  my judge was nice,  judge phill yacucci ...true story.  thats his name
<zus> will gnome-do work alright with kubuntu?
<daskreech> zus: yes
<zus> daskreech,  thank you. i enjoyed using it in gnome.
<daskreech> zus: Enjoy. Try krunner
<zus> daskreech,  whats krunner?
<daskreech> zus: press alt+f2
<zus> ok
<daskreech> zus: It's pretty powerful
<zus> daskreech,  is it basically the same thing as gnome do? appears to be
<daskreech> zus: Just about
<zus> daskreech,  thanks :D
<daskreech> zus: it has a help. YOu can learn more about the key words
<daskreech> zus: things like =200x300
<aperson> it also has two modes
<aperson> once you bring it up, you can configure it a bit
<zus> daskreech,  ill definatley look into that, im still making sure i have my stuff i need for everyday use
<daskreech> zus: Wise. What else do you need?
<zus> aperson,  i seen that floating window and the task search..
<zus> daskreech,  kompzer and cssed
<zus> daskreech, i also want to see what kwin does and check out the dolphin file manager
<aperson> haha, I just had krunner crash
<wizkoder> dolphin does not work with context menu of kdesvn. will this work in 10.04? does anybody know?
<zus> dont tell a new person that lol
<daskreech> wizkoder: kdesvn ?
<wizkoder> daskreech: kde subversion client. very nice program
<daskreech> wizkoder: It's built into Dolphin. You don't need kdesvn
<amstan> hey guys.. this is really annoying, plasma-desktop keeps crashing
<amstan> that's fine
<amstan> but before i could just restart it by killing it and restarting it with plasma-desktop&
<amstan> now that doesn't work anymore
<amstan> what do i do?
<wizkoder> daskreech: how does it work then?
<daskreech> wizkoder: once you have a svn directory  your right click options should have svn commands
<wizkoder> wizkoder: ah, you mean it will be integrated in dolphin in 10.04?
<wizkoder> daskreech: ah, you mean it will be integrated in dolphin in 10.04?
<daskreech> wizkoder: Yes
<zus> am i going to have to do alt f2  kdesudo kpackagekit when i want to install something everytime?
<aperson> zus, you should just be able to run kpackagekit
<aperson> iirc
<zus> aperson,  no this is the second time i had it happen it says i dont have the privilege to install somethin
<zus> i actually like synaptic package manager much better or the ubuntu software center
<aperson> zus, right click on your menu and go to the menu editor
<aperson> from there you can go to settings>kpackagekit
<aperson> you can add kdesu onto the beginning of the command to run it
<ubuntu> synaptic package manager has also been around longer
<aperson> then every time you alt+f2, it will ask for your password
<aperson> I rather aptitude :)
<aperson> also, zus you can change the keybinding from alt+f2 if you'd like
<ubuntu> tryin to make his brain blow up or what :P
<zus> lol
<aperson> just trying to give pertinent information
<zus> ok under command i type kdesudo?
<aperson> add it to the command
<aperson> it should say: kdesu kpackagekit -caption "%c" %i %F
<aperson> then hit save
<zus> any diferance in kdesu  VS kdesudo ?
<daskreech> zus: install synaptic it works in Kubuntu
<aperson> yes, by all means, if you prefer synaptic, go ahead, you'll have to do the same for it as you're doing for kpackagekit, afaik
<aperson> zus, kdesu runs as root, kdesudo runs with root privileges, iirc
<zus> aperson,  similar to apt-get and aptitude? one is better for certain thiings
<aperson> sure
<aperson> aptitude is a package manager like synaptic or kpackagekit
<aperson> I'd never run apt-get by itself, personally
<aperson> but that is a point of argument for some
<zus> once save just close the window
<aperson> yessir
<zus> lets give this a go.
<zus> thanks everyone by the way for all help and comments i do appritiate it
<zus> ok it asks for my password now.....ok im cool with that, (even though im the only user)
<daskreech> zus: :-) you can set sudo to passwordless
<daskreech> and KDM if you like
<daskreech> then anyone can turn on your computer and do anything they like with no prompts :)
<zus> i don't mind the psswd. keeps ppl out hehe
<daskreech> zus: That's kinda the point of a password eh? Would suck if you needed one to cross the street
<zus> yes! i like the passwd but wish i can disable it for when im on... maybe set it for when i walk away or lock my screen
<daskreech> zus: the password for sudo has a timer on it. If you get it right it won't ask you again for 15 minutes after that
<zus> exactly is there a way to extend that 15 minutes to a custom time limit?
<zus> per user account?
<zus> having trouble now finding DeVeDe
<aperson> zus, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_default_timeout_in_sudo
<aperson> you may have to enable other repositories for devede
<aperson> oh, that page was deleted
<aperson> nvm link
<zus> i dont see a ppa for it on thier site
<zus> i got the linux version of the download, debian based for ubuntu it said
<aperson> ahaha!
<aperson> to change sudo timeout: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4767816&postcount=5
<zus> BRILLIANT!!
<zus> thanks
<aperson> no problem
<zus> now for the dolphin hehe, im used to double clicking everything...
<zus> it opens on single click, and music files dont play on hover....brb
<daskreech> zus: System Settings -> Mouse -> change to double click
<daskreech> zus: The preview at the side has a player You can browse the same directory looking at other things while hearing the song
<daskreech> or switch away to another program. Which is how I'm listening to a tribe called quest while I"m typing this
<aperson> I just use amarok to play my music :)
<daskreech> aperson: I use Kaffiene but sometimes I want to hear one quick song or sound file. Dolphin works fine for that
<aperson> different strokes for different folks :)
<zus> actually i used rhythmbox iin gnome. but had a bunch of others installed to "try"  but after using amorok i like it alot,  lyrics, info, wikipedia gesh where was this when i switch to linux
<aperson> I keep amarok running all the time, so it's easy for me to just queue up a song quick
<daskreech> And KDE offers options for nearly all strokes :)
<aperson> indeed
<daskreech> aperson: Yeah I have 600 MB of RAM so not likely I'll have that sitting fallow
<aperson> I have four gigs to play with on my desktop
<zus> the looking glass project video on youtube made me wnat linux,,, so i googeled andd found ubuntu...
<aperson> my eeepc is constrained to 1gb though, I have to watch that
<daskreech> zus: Welcome to LInux and Kubuntu!
 * zus bows 
<zus> ya i've never used irc b4 ubuntu user day either
<zus> aint no fun being a newbie though. took a few years to get where i was with winXP...
 * aperson grumbles something about firefox wanting to open up all of his downloads with ark
<daskreech> zus: It took you a few years to get to where you were with XP in XP
<zus> yeah i had my xp customized i had no prob using it
<aperson> hehe, if you like customization...
<zus> i knew a thing or two about fixing broken things... till i found linux haha
<zus> its like learning all over again.
<daskreech> zus: I get superbly frustrated trying to fix things in Windows
<aperson> fixing things in linux is much easier, imho
<zus> i was nothing amazing but i was the family go to guy...now after using linux i cant spend 5 minutes in windows,,,
<zus> i use it for ableton live and reason 4.0 making music. it takes forever to load...
<aperson> I've reduced my need for windows to a small virtual machine that's only to use my scanner with
<zus> thanks for reminding me - i got to grab virtual box.....maybe ill wait for lucid... aint no sense in doing this to do it again in a few weeks
<mcurran> hey, I changed something and now my desktop has the plasma workspace and I can't see my desktop icons unless I use compiz transparency (like move cube), how do I get my icons back?
<zus> on this machine i dont think ill change eveery 6 months afteer lucid
<aperson> you can just update
<aperson> you don't need to re-install, zus
<aperson> mcurran, so you're using compiz?
<mcurran> yes
<zus> aperson,  isnt a fresh install best for everythin?
<aperson> zus, it's nice to have a fresh start, but I don't think it's quite the same for kubuntu as it is for vanilla ubuntu
<mcurran> I'm actually using backtrack 4 and i tried to download screensavers and after restart my desktop was all messed up, I configured background but there are no icons, so when I use cube rotate, I can see my old desktop underneath
<aperson> that's really weird
<mcurran> is plasma some kind of widget layer I can remove?  If so, what package.
<aperson> plasma is your desktop
<mcurran> I don't mind the look, but I want my old desktop icons back
<aperson> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mcurran> and I cant change my old background to solid, so it just looks funky when transparent - like two desktops
<aperson> not to be a put-off, but if you're using backtrack, your best help is in #backtrack-linux or #kde, mcurran
<mcurran> I'm banned from there
<mcurran> that's why I came here
<aperson> from both?
<mcurran> not #kde, but what's the difference
<aperson> I'd go to #kde then
<zus> i was using ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop and had all my gnome with it wile it was good i had a few hang ups. cursor flickering and slow gui felt sluggish
<aperson> just trying to direct you to the place with the best support for you, mcurran
<zus> lol i asked for help in ubuntu about my pgp key they sent me here/ here sent me there/ its still unresolved
<aperson> zus, what about it?
<mcurran> Yeah, gnome is way better
<mcurran> Wish they just used that for backtrack 4
<aperson> well #backtrack-linux is the place for backtrack discussion
<zus> i made it in ubuntu now im in kubuntu how do i get it back? i have it saved in my thumb drive but before today when i used it it didnt decrypt nothing
<mcurran> well nobody is talking or anything in #kde
<aperson> you have encrypted files that you encrypted with your gpg key, that you saved on your flashdrive, correct zus ?
<mcurran> Does anyone know what plasma is - I checked synaptic and all I have installed is libplasma so that shouldn't be the issue
<aperson> mcurran, patience is a virtue
<zus> aperson,  saved the .gnupgp file from gnome on my thumb drive...and when i copied and pasted in here it didnt do anything to the encrytped email i had
<daskreech> zus: Lucid is LTS so you can sit on it For 2 years if you are patient
<daskreech> I'm not :)
<daskreech> mcurran: are you using Gnome or KDe?
<aperson> zus, do you have gnupg-agent gnupg2 an pinentry-qt installed?
<zus> well i want to sit and call something home and maybe dual boot every 6 months to keep up
<zus> aperson,  no unless its default install from live disc
<racerd> what is the command to install kubuntu?
<racerd> the desktop
<daskreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<aperson> racerd, you want to install kubuntu-desktop
<zus> racerd,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<racerd> apt-get different from aptitude then
 * aperson would say sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop , but that may just be him
<racerd> i have it installed
<daskreech> aperson: Judging by the lines above you, you LIE!!!
<aperson> racerd, aptitude is a package manager, it handles apt
<racerd> but no one can tell me how to switch between them
<aperson> racerd, log out
 * zus agrees with aperson im new but it worked for me
<daskreech> racerd: Switch between?
<aperson> and then select kde in the session menu
<racerd> yeah w/o using the login screen
<aperson> can't
<racerd> since it doesn't work
<racerd> aperson
<racerd> you can
<daskreech> racerd: Oh Gnome and KDE? On the Login screen Thre is a button marked sessions. Click it and choose KDE or GNome (or fluxbox etc) as you see fit
<racerd> scroll up
<daskreech> racerd: What do you mean without using the Login screen?
<racerd> that isn't an opetion
<racerd> its bugged
<daskreech> racerd: How so?
<aperson> racerd, the only other way I can think of is you can change the gnome-session from gnome
<aperson> and then logout and log back in
<racerd> yeah seems like a sound theory if it wasn't broken
<aperson> or you could possibly open up a tty and kill gdm and start kdm
<racerd> i get a "permission denied
<daskreech> racerd: What's broken and how is it broken?
<racerd> wait what did you say person?
<racerd> gdm
<racerd> sweet
<racerd> that does help lol
<daskreech> racerd: sudo service gdm stop && sudo service kdm start
<racerd> yeah
<racerd> that would work
<racerd> one sec :)
<aperson> zus, http://zerlinna.blogspot.com/2006/02/get-gpg-decryption-working-within.html
<aperson> I was reading that, it's from 06, but it may still be relevant
<aperson> and of course there's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<zus> aperson,  thanks brb  afk
<racerd> that doesn't work
<racerd> sudo service kdm start doesn't work
<racerd> any other ideas
<aperson> well, does kdm exist?
<aperson> does it tab-complete when you do sudo service kd<tab>
<zus> im back
<racerd> maybe kde runs on top of gdm
<racerd> i don't know
<racerd> no
<racerd> it doesn't
<aperson> then it isn't installed I suppose
<racerd> do i need to install it?
<aperson> well, it should be installed if you installed kubuntu-desktop
<racerd> well that command doesn't work
<aperson> you can try installing it
<racerd> i have to uninstall it first i guess
<racerd> if nothing works guess i can just uninstall it again
<aperson> that usually doesn't help
<racerd> ?
<zus> i have to set up kmail, i had a site that walked you though it anyone know it  so i can get the linnk again?
<aperson> can you try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start ?
<aperson> zus, http://zerlinna.blogspot.com/2006/02/get-gpg-decryption-working-within.html
<aperson> that one?
<racerd> it tells me no
<zus> no kmail initial set up for gmail, i got the gpg one already :)
<aperson> just 'no'?
<aperson> ahh, I didn't give the link, so I don't know :S
<aperson> zus, what client are you using for irc?
<racerd> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<racerd> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start kdm
<racerd> kdm start/running, process 6599
<racerd> racerd@racerd:~$ sudo service kdm start
<racerd> kdm start/running, process 6624
<FloodBotK1> racerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aperson> racerd, well, it's running then
<zus> xchat, i got quassel also but had a "time" learning it haha
<racerd> hmmm
<aperson> zus, do you have logging on?  you can search your logs...
<zus> aperson,  does it save on the xchat server? this is a fresh install by the way
<aperson> no, the server doesn't save logs
<aperson> but this channel should be publicly logged
<aperson> and xchat doesn't have a server :)
<aperson> you're on freenode
<aperson> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/25/%23kubuntu.html
<racerd> i can start kde
<racerd> and it runs on top of gnome
<racerd> from console
<aperson> did you stop gdm?
<racerd> yes
<aperson> if you're in gnome, it's still running
<racerd> i get shot over to the regular command line linux
<aperson> yeah
<aperson> that's supposed to happen
<aperson> ok
<aperson> do this: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<zus> i just read firefox 3.6 is stable in 9.10 with a walk though for ppa and install.
<aperson> then: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aperson> then start kdm
<racerd> 1 2 3 4 5 6racerd@racerd:~$ /etc/init.d/kdm stop Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service kdm stop  Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop kdm
<aperson> I don't need the output
<aperson> I know it's there
<racerd> ssshhh
<racerd> it's a bonus
<aperson> stop kdm, then stop gdm, once you get to 'the regular command line linux' start kdm
<racerd> so with that output did i stop it?
<aperson> yep
<racerd> k
<daskreech> zus: Just follow the instructions on gmail
<racerd> see you on the flip side..... errr maybe
<racerd> didn't work
<racerd> how do i uninstall the kde desktop?
<racerd> i will reinstall it and select kde as the default
<aperson> sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<racerd> sweet
<aperson> same as installing it
<aperson> or use apt-get
<aperson> w/e works
<racerd> sigh... i didn't get the option to choose the desktop
<racerd> must be an ap somewhere that does that
<daskreech> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<aperson> that's it, thanks daskreech
<racerd> already present
<daskreech> racerd: Just start X and then start kdeinit
<pushax> hi all.  how can I easily change gdm to kdm?
<racerd> kdeinit?
<aperson> pushax, log out and select kde from the session menu
<daskreech> pushax: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and it will ask you
<aperson> err
<daskreech> racerd: It starts KDE
<aperson> never mind me
<pushax> aperson: thx
<racerd> where do i do that at? an ini file?
<pushax> daskreech: thx
<aperson> pushax, listen to daskreech , they are much wiser than I
<racerd> i understand what it does
<pushax> cheers all.  WORKED...
<racerd> sigh
<racerd> i wished my login screen worked :(
<daskreech> racerd: why don't you fix that?
<racerd> haven't found how to fix it yet
<racerd> when i try to log back it it errors stating, "permission denied"
<daskreech> racerd: Tell me what's happeneing
<racerd> when i attempt to log back it
<racerd> it errors
<daskreech> log back it?
<daskreech> what's log back it?
<racerd> in*
<daskreech> ah so you have an auto login for first login?
<racerd> it says, "permission denied"
<racerd> yes
<daskreech> racerd: Ha Bet you have some config file owned by root in your home
<racerd> perhaps
<daskreech> racerd: nothing else on the error but Permission Denied?
<racerd> that's all
<racerd> right under the password field
<daskreech> racerd: I forget did you try to install KDm ?
<racerd> i just tried to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<racerd> didn't launch an option window this time
<daskreech> racerd: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<aperson> I really love watching #ubuntu go down during a netsplit
<daskreech> lol
<zus> aperson, what is a net split?, i was reading links i've recieved earlier lol
<aperson> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<zus> lol whats the show?
<coon> hello
<coon> can someone please help mee
<kaitos> with?
<coon> im new to linux and i have compiz fusion on here and my res. is way to low and i cant changge it
<coon> i get to the screen to change it and it says it maxed
<daskreech> coon: hmm?
<daskreech> coon: where are you changing the resolution ?
<coon> system settings>monitor
<imani_> hello
<dima> Vsem privet
<dsl1118> hey all
<dsl1118> hey all. i managed to remove network-manager completely whilst installing other packages. was wondering if there was any way to fix with no internet connectivity.
<dsl1118> perhaps a good search string to use to find the answer?
<gottto> I don't know that you can without an internet connection dsl1118
<dsl1118> i cant think of a way either gottto. i managed to mess it up for my whole bday too
<dsl1118> google isnt giving me what i want
<gottto> dsl1118: the only way I know is with a comp with the same os installed and copy all relevant files over - sometimes works...
<dsl1118> gottto, installation from source wont work?
<dsl1118> that seems like a temporary fix though
<dsl1118> perhaps installing wicd from source and then installing network-manager
<gottto> dsl1118: how would you get the source files?
<dsl1118> gottto, i have this box and a flash drive
<gottto> dsl1118: that is surely an option then
<dsl1118> gottto, I am used to having to find my way out of sticky situations. time to try this
<gottto> dsl1118: luck :)
<zus> my mail button on my key board dont open mail. even settiing shortcut buttooon dont registeeeeer
<zus> and keys are to sensitive
<iconmefisto> keys are too sensitive? what does that mean?
<gottto> repeat rate maybe?
<zus> when i type sometime i get tooooo many leetters
<gottto> repeat rate
<zus> yeah
<zus> kubuutu has a sensitive repeate rate
<zus> whats a decent rate?
<iconmefisto> zus: systemsettings > keyboard & mouse
<zus> yes im here now
<iconmefisto> zus: maybe the delay is what you should change, ie, the time it takes before the repeating begins
<zus> its at 660 whats a decent deleay?
<zus> increaseing it right to stop it?
<gottto> yep
<zus> alright went from 660 to 770 ill try that out thanks.
<iconmefisto> zus: that's up to you to decide, I guess. 1000=1 second delay
<zus> i've 7 buttons that dont register with ubuntu and kubuntu
<gottto> it might not be the right keyboard selected
<zus> i did not see my compaq keyboard in the list though
<zus> all my board says is compaq lol no model number
<iconmefisto> zus: there's a few compaq keyboards in the list. have you tried them?
<zus> how do i get the list after the live disc install
<iconmefisto> zus: systemsettings > regional & language, keyboard layout
<iconmefisto> zus: enable keyboard layouts and choose a kbd model from the list
<daskreech> !resolution > coon
<ubottu> coon, please see my private message
<zus> thanks guys..im outta here. night
<gottto> :)
<Ahmed\> Hi
<Ahmed\> Can anyone tell me what is that on left of my desktop with all the applications such as Favourites files and folders and games and everything, how do i turn that thing off ??
<gottto> Ahmed\: try clicking an empty space on the desktop - sounds like the menu
<iconmefisto> maybe it's the folder view widget?
<Ahmed\> I am on Gnome cause all i see is a black screen on KDE with arrow, so i switched to Gnome
<Ahmed\> Yes exactly
<Ahmed\> I just wanna remove it, i was trying to upgrade to 4.4 KDE
<Ahmed\> :)
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: you see this on gnome?
<Ahmed\> Yes and on KDE i don't see a thing but desktop is like all black screen
<Ahmed\> And no right clicks on desktop either !
<gottto> Ahmed\: how did you try to upgrade kde?
<Ahmed\> It was sudo apt-get upgrade and then for KDE someone said here so
<Ahmed\> isn't this cause of that compizconfig setting manager ?
<gottto> Ahmed\: I would turn that off before trying touse a new desktop for the first time...
<Ahmed\> I mean how do i just remove all those widgets cause i don't need any on Gnome
<gottto> Ahmed\: are you still using compiz?
<Ahmed\> Yes i have installed that yesterday and today i am facing this thing !
<gottto> Ahmed\: turn compiz off - logout and back in maybe
<Ahmed\> Okay
<Ahmed\> How do i turn it off ?
<gottto> Ahmed\: do you have the compiz setting manager installed?
<gottto> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Ahmed\> I have CCSM installed i guess that's troubling, i had unmark and i will logout and try in a minute
<gottto> k
<Ahmed\> Yes its installed actually
<gottto> Ahmed\: that will give the option to turn off desktop effects
<Ahmed\> In KPackageKit, i am having some updates and some are blocked, which should i install ? all ?
<Ahmed\> Okay lemme try
<Ahmed\> Uninstalling this won't solve the issue ?
<kaniiNIX> Ahmed\: in konsole use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ahmed\> What is Kubuntu backports ? its on KpackagKiet shoulud
<Ahmed\> Okay after this update finished i will try this sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gottto> err - that will install the latest kubuntu...
<kaniiNIX> you mean v10.x?
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> its written 4.4 thanks
<Ahmed\> :)
<kaniiNIX> that's the KDE version
<Ahmed\> I see
<Ahmed\> I'm new on it so i am on KDE 4.3
<kaniiNIX> assuming you're using kubuntu and added the KDE SC 4.4 backport repositories
<Ahmed\> Yes i mean i can upgrade to it once i solve this screen problem
<gottto> compiz might be looking for 4.3 and you have 4.4
<kaniiNIX> KDE crashes on load?
<Ahmed\> I am not sure really but i will logout now and back in a minute
<Ahmed\> yes it did i mean THREE TIMES
<Ahmed\> I was ignoring it !
<kaniiNIX> what kde version you're using?
<Ahmed\> 4.3 but was trying to upgrade to 4.4
<kaniiNIX> ok
<kaniiNIX> do you have plasmoids that use the internet connection?
<Ahmed\> This is working sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ahmed\> Should i ?
<Ahmed\> Well something called plasma or something did crash on login screen after logging in
<Ahmed\> BRB after this logout
<Ahmed\> Back !
<Ahmed\> Well it was that Netbook launcher and i turned it off at the start up fixed the issue @
<Ahmed\> Thank you :)
<gottto> Ahmed\: :) well done
<Ahmed\> umm Thanks:$ by the way now i havent logged to KDE but instead of that i am on gnome, but 3D isnt wroking maybe cause i had uninstalled Compiz ? or what really canit be ?
<Ahmed\> What exactly is this command for sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<gottto> it will install the latest version of kubuntu/ubuntu
<noaXess_netubu> hey all.. Life moves fast. Don't mis a thing
<gottto> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Ahmed\> but i just did and its like 37 MB ONLY ? rest of it should i have to download through Kpackagekit ?
<gottto> !version | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: please see above
<Ahmed\> I am
<gottto> k
<Ahmed\> No LSB modules are available.
<Ahmed\> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Ahmed\> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<Ahmed\> Release:	9.10
<Ahmed\> Codename:	karmic
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gottto> that's the latest afaik
<Ahmed\> Yes
<gottto> Ahmed\: at login - select the session button and choose kde
<Ahmed\> I will lemme finish this first plus the network is slow
<Ahmed\> Can anyone suggest me, which program should i run at startup (i mean only important ones) not ALL :) would be nice!
<gottto> I only change the wallpaper and the clock...
<Ahmed\> And rest of it is all Enable ? i mean marked ?
<gottto> I run a minmal desktop - nothing but wallpaper and bottom taskbar
<gottto> *minimal
<Ahmed\> Yeah i see.. and everything else is disabled ? right ?
<gottto> yep
<Ahmed\> umm interesting :)
<gottto> I like lean - I just need to start whatever I want at the time
<Ahmed\> Yes that's a good idea really
<hoppyite> back
<benny_kravitz> is there a german support?
<gottto> !deutsch
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<benny_kravitz> thanks
<gottto> :)
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> what is computer janitor and should i remove all those ?
<madevelopers> hi
<madevelopers> does anybody knows why I could not install pdt plugins on eclipse
<madevelopers> i'm using ubuntu 9.10 karmic koala
<ubuntu> hi
<pausenclown> how can i a cat all files in a directory into a single file?
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  I am just upgrading to kubuntu lucid lynx... and I am asking myself:  will kubuntu replace the default ubuntu splash screen?
<gottto>  maybe  #ubuntu+1  will know howlymowly
<howlymowly> kk
<vbgunz> I have an .xsession file in my ~/ . I ln -s it to ~/.xinitrc ... inside my .xsession I have a few nvidia-settings that don't execute. I have chmod +x the .xsession file. what's happening?
<gottto> xinitrc needs to be executable
<vbgunz> .xinitrc is a symbolic link to xsession which I gave .xsession executable privilege
<vbgunz> I've got commands that all end in ampersand in the file
<gottto> so xinitrc is listed in ls -l as rwx?
<vbgunz> -rwxr-xr-x
<vbgunz> xinitrc is lrwxrwxrwx
<vbgunz> the other was .xsession
<gottto> k
<vbgunz> let me try restarting x again, I hope these take effect. brb
<vbgunz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/401127/ thats what I have in my .xsession file
<vbgunz> but all my nvidia-settings are of different values when I -q them in the terminal
<rafael_> só tem home nessa joça
<rafael_> hauhaua
<gottto> vbgunz: seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-114240.html
<vbgunz> hey gotto I'll check that out
<Lord-Rahl> anyone install the alpha? anyone know what happened to mozilla-mplayeer plugin I can find is'gecko-mediaplayer - Multimedia plug-in for Gecko browsers' and it stills gnome frontend . any thoughts?
<asraniel> hi there. is there a particular reason why network manager does not give an error message when the wireless password is wrong?
<Lord-Rahl> asraniel: I battle that myself
<Lord-Rahl> asraniel: I have not upgrade my laptop to 10.04 so they may have fix it idont know
<roman_> how are you
<roman_> Nobody?
<Lord-Rahl> roman: good you
<Lord-Rahl> roman: shhh there sleeping... hehe
<lalalol> whats a good program that is basically the same as paint on windows?
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: I use kolorpaint works well and has alot of extra
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: i find one step about mspaint but near the gimp
<Lord-Rahl> above*
<lalalol> awesome that you know that, i wonder how i should install it though, i cant find a ppa for stable, and i dont understand the download thing from their site, which version is recommended? :s
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: just open kpackagekit and type kolorpaint
<Lord-Rahl> click it hight it and hit OK
<lalalol> alright
<lalalol> thx :)
<lalalol> bbs
<Lord-Rahl> lalalol: you find it
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<vbgunz> hmm, it turns out, if I want settings I cannot configure from the nvidia-settings gui to stick I have to load nvidia-settings --load-config-only & ... anyhow, I thought my performance was good but I really feel it's better now. windows move around smoother. resizing isn't as smooth as I can wish but feels smoother than before
<zus> hello
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, which nvidia card ?
<zus> in the settings under splash screens, i installed a couple but only one appeared in the list, where are the files go when you click install?
<BluesKaj> zus, some splash scrns appear to install, but thy don't really work ..dunno why , but that's my experience too
<zus> BluesKaj,  i know with 9.10 they disabled the loggin and splash but i was told  kde can do splash so maybe thats prolly why? - ill try once more then call it a bust on the splash.
<zus> would have been nice though.
<Roj> hi
<BluesKaj> zus, some of the splash screens do work tho, just not all.
<zus> BluesKaj,  yeah, for eye candy reasons im glad i switched...
<zus> how do i stack windows for the flip switch to work?
<BluesKaj> you mean desktops?
<zus> aye,
<zus> i seen on a youtube video someone switched windows and the window he was on turned over and behind it was the new one, like a piece of paper even...
<BluesKaj> there's a panel widget for switching , it's called the pager
<Maranatha> zus: go to system setting, desktop, general, and check enable desktop effects
<lalalol> how on earth can i make the prntscrn-key open kolourpaint instead of ksnapshot?
<Maranatha> zus: there is a dropdown menu for effect for window switching make sure it is on cover switch
<zus> it is enabled, but its not really doing the animation i was hoping unless im in the wrong part
<Maranatha> zus: put it on flip switch and press enable
<Maranatha> zus: and use alt tab to use it. you must have multiple windows open
<zus> done, im  going trhough the setting on flip switch
<zus> lol multiple windows x chat amorok and settings window  im running outta room
<Maranatha> lol
<Maranatha> is it working the way you want it too now?
<zus> not really but ill figure it out eventually. least im in the right place
<zus> it opens a rectangle with all the windows and it tabs across it to desired window. i guess its a stacking  group windows thing?
<zus> id find the video but gotbletu has tons on youtube...that'll take like a thousand hours lol
<Maranatha> zus: if you put it on "flip switch" it will stack them all and bring the active window up front with all the others directly behind it, "cover flip" puts them in a ring and swaps that way.
<lalalol> how on earth can i make the prntscrn-key open kolourpaint instead of ksnapshot?
<SilverCode> lalalol: try System Settings->Input Actions->Preset Actions->PrintScreen [Action]
<lalalol> OMFG
<lalalol> tyvm SilverCode
<SilverCode> np .. hope it actually works though :)
<lalalol> only 1 problem with it
<lalalol> it doesnt copy the screen
<lalalol> so i need to make it copy the screen too
<SilverCode> hmmm, having never used kolourpaint, I can't offer any advice
<lalalol> np
<inclement> Someone I know has just ' I accidentally C-M-Esc'd my desktop'
<inclement> Is there a command to fix that?
<lalalol> CMEsc?
<inclement> As in, ctrl+alt+esc then I assume clicked on a panel
<lalalol> :O
<arch0njw> inclement: err.. dumb quetion... what does it do?
<inclement> ctrl+alt+esc sets something so that your next click will kill whichever application you click on
<tomiondrums> hi,
<tomiondrums> i've got a nvidia quadro nvs 290 graphics adapter installed in my ubuntu karmic workstation and i can't get dual headed graphics working with it.
<tomiondrums> when i try to configure it using the nvidia-settings tool i can't get a resolution beyond 640x480 on my second monitor (both monitors are NEC MultiSync EA221WM).
<tomiondrums> i downloaded and installed the 195.36.15 driver for the card but it works as bad as the 185.18.36. configuring the card manually via the xorg.conf doesn't work at all. either xorg doesn't start up or i starts with the second monitor disabled. i've tried nearly everything possible and impossible but i don't come to grips with it...
<tomiondrums> maybe the whole problem is related to an EDID-misbehaviour but i can't tell... anyway when i try to get-edid|parse-edid the monitor is not being detected correctly (it says ModelName "AXR:1600" instead of something with "NEC")
<FloodBotK1> tomiondrums: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arch0njw> inclement: oooh.  doesn't do that for me.  Maybe I unbound that.  Try pressing ESC again?
<inclement> arch0njw: It's too late now, he's clicked something and killed it :D
<inclement> Never mind. Logging out and in again will work anyway :)
<Lynoure> Hello, can someone explain to me how Desktop Activities work?
<Lynoure> All I have achieved so far is losing all my widgets.
<inclement> (Oh, it turns out plasma-desktop is the correct command )
<zus> i have my gpg/pgp  folder saved on my thumbdrive from when i used gnome. can i paste it into the gpg/pgp folder in kubuntu? and will it still work?
<zus> would running synaptic in kubuntu have any downsides?
<zus> i couldnt find devede in kubuntu's packetmanager,...i know its in gnome though
<arch0njw> zus:  gpg/pgp ... I would expect it to work the same.
<arch0njw> zus: synaptic... I wouldn't expect so, but why do that?
<arch0njw> zus:  and the package manager is called "KPackageKit"  I dislike the name immensely because it isn't really straightforward like ... oh ... "Package Manager"
<zus> arch0njw,  well im familiar with it and i can scroll through a list of items versus typing  it in. god forbid i misspell DeVeDe  it didnt find it at first
<zus> got to love youtube video tutorials, im enjoying gotbletu's vids haha
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: you around?
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: You asked me about my nvidia card earlier. sorry, I stepped away. I have a GTX 260
<ewoerner> are there any packages for koffice 2.2b1?
<vbgunz> tomiondrums: do you set up your card using the nvidia-settings gui?
<tomiondrums> as i've already said i
<tomiondrums> 've tried both - the nvidia-settings utility and the manual way via the xorg.conf-file
<tomiondrums> both doesn't really work
<vbgunz> tomiondrums:  do you when you use the gui, save the xorg.conf it creates?
<tomiondrums> yes, of course
<vbgunz> so you launch the gui as root and have twinview selected?
<tomiondrums> exactly
<vbgunz> tomiondrums: what is the highest resolution your monitors support?
<dfaure> I booted a brand new Dell Latitude E4300 onto the Kubuntu 9.10 CD, and 1) down arrow didn't work in the menu, but up arrow did, and 2) choosing "Install kubuntu", it made some noise, but now nothing, just a black screen with a blinking cursor
<vbgunz> I have a dual screen setup and get 1920x1080 on both monitors using a gtx260. would you like to look at my xorg.conf?
<tomiondrums> the primary monitor (output 1) allows the maximum resolution 1680*1080 or something like that and the secondary can only be set to 640x480 (maximum)
<vbgunz> tomiondrums: when you open your xorg.conf file, do you see the time the settings you made in the gui correspond to the time in xorg.conf?
<tomiondrums> exactly
<vbgunz> tomiondrums: I'll post my xorg, check it out, one sec
<vbgunz> its really short but works perfect in twin view
<vbgunz> one sec
<vbgunz> tomiondrums: http://paste.ubuntu.com/401194/
<vbgunz> check out the section "screen" specifically the metamodes option there
<zus> how come amorok only displays the play button. before it had  back track stop play pause forward track....
<vbgunz> change to your resolution and restart x
<tomiondrums> but that's nearly exactly the same as i have in my xorg.conf, the only (and i suspect that for being the real problem) difference is that you are using a differenc graphics adapter
<tomiondrums> but i'll give it a try
<vbgunz> tomiondrums: wait
<vbgunz> you gonna have to blank out the horizsync and vertrefresh lines
<vbgunz> leave those on and you might not see anything at all when x tries to come back
<rbwilkinson> hello
<rbwilkinson> Hello room. is there a good linux channel for networking help.
<rbwilkinson> ?
<rbwilkinson> I am not able to upload through my ISP.
<tomiondrums> didn't make any difference...
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, tomiondrums , this driver install method works well , http://pastebin.com/NTpsWB4E
<tomiondrums> that's more or less exactly what i did
<dfaure> now the kunbutu install CD says "Authentication failure" / "init: tty1 main process (2319) terminated with status 1
<BluesKaj> rbwilkinson, connecting thru a modem or router ?
<dfaure> ...many times, and then "Starting init crypto disks"... and then nothing, seems it crashed
 * dfaure has had better experiences with kubuntu installation in the past...
<asraniel> anybody uses a macbook pro here? i have a few problems with the mouse and the keyboard layout
<family> through a router
<tomiondrums> don't get me wrong but i've set up graphics-adapters on debian ubuntu and gentoo about a hundred times, and this would also not be my first dual-head setup but i'm pretty sure this must a bug in the driver and i hoped that there's somebody who knows a workaround...
<family> cable modem
<family> used wire shark I get bad tcp errors
<BluesKaj> tomiondrums, which nvidia card ?
<tomiondrums> BluesKaj: quadro nvs 290
<zus> how can i view .swf files?
<family> i am rbwilkinson... cant get family  off
<zus> in kubuntu 9.10
<tomiondrums> BluesKaj: i've already tried the newest driver from the nvidia website
<BluesKaj> tomiondrums, what about the nouveau experimental
<tomiondrums> BluesKaj: what's that?
<inclement> So, I have a friend whose only requirement of his system is that he be able to control the volume using his mouse without a screen. He used to place a volume control applet in the top right of his screen, but in KDE the volume control is in the task thing so he can't do that
<inclement> Can anyone think of a different way to accomplish the same thing? I'm stuck :(
<BluesKaj> tomiondrums, it should be available in the package manager
<tomiondrums> ok
<tomiondrums> i'll have to try that tomorrow but it sounds interesting...
<gorgonzola> hello all! any idea why mysql server is uninstallable in amd64?
<gorgonzola> under lucid, that is.
<tomiondrums> BluesKaj: did you already manage to get dual-headed graphics running with that driver?
<BluesKaj> tomiondrums, I haven't tried dual heads
<Benkinooby> hi, maybe a wireless network specialist can help me.. sometimes my laptop disconnects from wireless lans (after being connected for some time) or firefox/networkconnection freezes i posted the log at http://pastebin.com/dY3qTAyv . i googled, but i didn't find any specific information :( a hint or advice would allready help me
<AuleMoo> Can anyone help me find a way of controlling my volume with my mouse scroll wheel without screen or keyboard (for at night when I have my laptop closed) please? I used to use the volume control applet in gnome shoved into the top-right corner until some clever fool put it into the notification area only...
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I wasn't looking to install drivers. I guess you're probably responding to when I told you my card. I had an earlier issue of my nvidia-settings not sticking in my xinitrc. turned out I had to add the line of load-only along with the options not found in the gui
<Benkinooby> AuleMoo: this is kde section, fro gnome go for the ubuntu irc
<AuleMoo> i gave up on gnome
<Benkinooby> AuleMoo: ah, ok :P sorry
<AuleMoo> Is there a volume control applet in KDE that can be placed in an easy to find place? Or some sort of mouse gesture thing?
<Benkinooby> AuleMoo: maybe you cehck the widgets of plasma..
<vbgunz> AuleMoo: kmix?
<AuleMoo> vbgunz: kmix is currently stuck in the notification area...
<AuleMoo> if I can get it out of there I can probably solve this problem
<vbgunz> notification area should be easy to find ;)
<AuleMoo> vbgunz: not blind
<vbgunz> AuleMoo: shortcut to it?
<AuleMoo> it places icons in random orders
<AuleMoo> vbgunz: how so?
<vbgunz> try doing it through the menu first, then check global shortcut settings if that doesn't work
<AuleMoo> vbgunz: I don't think I follow you here. I'm looking for a way to control my volume using my scrollwheel in a situation where I cannot see where my pointer is
<AuleMoo> so need to have a sensitive area of the screen in somewhere like a corner
<vbgunz> tomiondrums: ahh
<vbgunz> tomiondrums: you can create global shortcuts to volume up, volume down, and mute
<vbgunz> check your global shortcut settings for that, other than that, I am not aware of any plasmoids that do it
<AuleMoo> I don't have any access to my keyboard either though
<vbgunz> I would have never imagined that :(
<Maranatha> where can I get a MD5summer for kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Maranatha: use : md5sum /path/to/iso
<zus> do i need to install kubuntu restricted extras?
<Maranatha> thanks shadeslayer :)
<zus> to view .swf files,  dragon play makes horible noised and mplayer wont play video
<zus> with youtube videos
<BluesKaj> zus, try VLC
<zus> BluesKaj,  VLC worked thanks
<zus> i disliked it in windows, dunno why, but i never used it there.
<BluesKaj> zus, VLC doesn't have the nicest "look' but it works for most codecs
<zus> still cant play .swf file
<zus> it worked in ubuntu once. but dont remeber what i installed.
<BluesKaj> zus, do you have the flashplugin-nonfree installed?
<zus> don't know. after install most things jst worked unlike ubuntu where  i had to install ubuntu-restricted. which is why i  asked about the kubuntu-restricted extras.
<BluesKaj> ok install kubuntu-restricted extras , forgotten if the flash plugin is included
<BluesKaj> err kubuntu-restricted-extras
<zus> hmm thats prolly why i didnt type it right
<BluesKaj> zus, also  flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> and w32codecs
<BluesKaj> or 64 depends on your platform
<zus> how can i tell if im a 32 bit or 64 to know which linux to get 32/64
<friday> what processor do you have?
<arch0njw> zus: you could also find out in your BIOS
<zus> friday let  me find out bb
<BluesKaj> zus, lsb_release -a
<arch0njw> BluesKaj: I believe he is trying to figure out his system architecture, not what he presently has installed.  Could have 32bit installed on 64bit.
<BluesKaj> arch0njw, yeah , but then he should stick with 32bit
<zus> oh now my terminal is stuck
<arch0njw> BluesKaj: only if he doesn't want to do a full reinstall ;)
<zus> on configureing sun java6-jre i hit ok aint doing nothing now.... no reinstall lol ill be learned for lucid though
<BluesKaj> arch0njw, i ran 32 on this 64 bit cpu for a while until 64 apps became mature enough , but it's best to be consistent
<BluesKaj> zus , it's waiting for your yes agreement
<arch0njw> BluesKaj: hah... I just read back a bit.  I'm sounding really silly now.  :)  Yes, NEED to be consistent.  :D
<zus> it had my agreement nothing happened i just exit. the out put was "No LSB modules are available
<BluesKaj> zus, that was for the lsb_release -a command , not the java agreement
<zus> yeah
<BluesKaj> ok, now try this , sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<zus> seems as if the closed terminal i still holding the resources...cuz its asking if another process is open
<BluesKaj> zus , another terminal open?
<zus> brb
<zus> geesh i did something wrong,...one sec
<zus> ok, what about the codecs
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
 * dfaure gives up on trying to install kubuntu on the dell latitude 4300, the CD just spins forever and nothing shows up :(
<zus> grrr ok i know what i did wrong i had to fix it.i killed the kubuntu-restricted-extras and it held everything yp
<BluesKaj> zus, always let commands finish, never kill the output unless absolutely necessary
<zus> im caught up extras finished, codecs and flash non free, update and upgraded also
<zus> i know in ubuntu i wastched my file  and then after a reinstall i tried to watch it again i had a problem with the gstreamer...
<zus> oh well its not a big deal now, ill wait till i do need it. i got to go pick up my niece from school thanks all for the help be back in 15 min
<drivenchild> hi
<drivenchild> does anybody know how can I hide the menu bar in firefox?
<drivenchild> Iḿ using firefox 3.5.6 on kubunto 9.10
<Ahmed\> hi
<scady> salut
<Ahmed\> I have just upgrade from KDE 4.3 TO KDE 4.4 and what i have noticed is , My computer is running Extreamly show even tho i turned off the 3D Desktop settngs etc but yet it is, Any suggestion :) PLease
<Ahmed\> I mean only the graphic is slow
<hoppyite> drivenchild: There's an Add-on 'Hide menubar'
<spirov92> anyone feeling in the mood to help me debug ATI drivers? I use the radeon driver on a RV250
<Ahmed\> Hi
<Ahmed\> How do i disable my couser to not to go on desktop 2 by toucking the top ot the screen or taskbar ? Its annoying
<zus> how can i show hidden files?
<Ahmed\> zus: Open dolphin
<James147> zus: Alt+. in dolphin
<Ahmed\> Zus: click on View and there that is
<James147> zus: ls -a   on command line
<zus> shiny, thanks
<Ahmed\> James, How do i disable the couser when it switch the desktop when i go to the top of the screen or on taskbar ? its annoying really !
<dfaure> couser?
<Ahmed\> Yeah
<dfaure> mouse cursor?
<Ahmed\> Mouser ? arrow
<Ahmed\> Yeah
<Ahmed\> Its like playing snake game on Nokia phones when the snake goes to the right and comes from left HUH
<James147> Ahmed\: System settings -> Desktop -> Screen edge -> "Switch desktop on edge"
<zus> im trying to put in my gnupg from when i made my key in gnome into kubuntu. i have my file on mmy desktop right now.
<Ahmed\> James, THANK YOU :$
<Ahmed\> I remember i did changed something there so :)
<James147> zus: have you tryed kgpg?
<zus> James147,  i havent.  \
<Ahmed\> James, Can you suggest me the best setting for the graphic (its a shared memory so) to work finely but not to use much graphicor memory but stable
<Ahmed\> From KDE desktop effects i mean
<zus> i already have a pgp key, but this kubuntu is a fresh install so do i have to install  a program first to see my key?
<James147> Ahmed\: Don't know sorry :p the default options should be fine if you don't know what they do. If your having problems with them try disabling some effects
<Ahmed\> umm Good idea
<James147> zus: kgpg is installed by default on kubuntu
<zus> james so it should read my gpg key that i already have had?
<James147> zus: it has an option to import a key so I would think so
<James147> zus:  try it and see I dont really know that much about gpg
<Ahmed\> Whats OpenGL Mode with (Shared Memory) ?
<zus> james thanks
<Ahmed\> Hello ? :$
<Ahmed\> Whats OpenGL Mode with (Shared Memory) ? ??
<James147> Ahmed\: Sorry don't know, and it appears that no one else thats listening dose either. I suggest you look it up online or ask again in a bit to see if anyone that has joined knows
<Ahmed\> Yes..
<Ahmed\> RIght
<chuckf> zus: kgpg would be the best graphical utility to use. If you want to do the command line I believe it would be gpg --import /path/to/yourkey
<chuckf> zus: and don't forget that you need your private key from the old system for it to work properly
<Ahmed\> PRIVATE KEY ?
<FremenBlue> hey
<FremenBlue> anyone want to take a looksie at my xsession log?
<FremenBlue> =D
<chuckf> Ahmed\: private key in regards to gpg
<chuckf> Ahmed\: not the system as a whole
<James147> FremenBlue: You might want to discribe the problem your having first :)
<Ahmed\> gpg --import /path/to/yourkey isn;t working, is it the complete command ?
<FremenBlue> alright, i already did @ ubuntuforums.org in dekstop enviro
<FremenBlue> ill give u link
<Ahmed\> Okay
<zus> chuckf,  i copied the entire .gnupg folder from my old gnome install. this is a fresh install of kubuntu (9.10) i cant seem to find the kgpg,.... and when ever i open the menu i keep somehow dragin the help icon  how can i stop that?
<FremenBlue> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1438799
<FremenBlue> i posted descrip and then xsession log
<chuckf> I don't use kgpg that often, only for key management on occasion.
<Ahmed\> Lemme see
<chuckf> Ahmed\: if you're not working with importing a gpg key, ignore me for now
<Ahmed\> Allright
<zus> Ahmed\,  im working on getting my old key in kubuntu with out haveint to make a new one and cancel my present one
<chuckf> zus you should (unless you have changed something) if you just copy the contents of the old .gnupg to the new .gnupg directory and it will just recognize your key
<zus> i tried that once it didnt work on the engrypted email i got ,,,, i have reinstalled since then though
<Ahmed\> Actually i am new here and i don't really have no idea or i wish i could help :)
<zus> ahmed im new as well hehe only been a linux user  since  9.10 release
<chuckf> and that encrypted email was encrytped to you?
<FremenBlue> my first linux was damn small linux like a year and a half ago
<Ahmed\> umm i'm about a week :)
<zus> chuckf,  yeah it was from when i signed the UCoC
<zus> when i was in my email, i would come across it and it always asked for a password, wich is how i knew  it worked and  email isnt deleted
<Ahmed\> Anyone knows hot to disable the startup items on kubuntu (i do know about Gnome)or are they works on both ? KDE and Gone by disabing from Gnome ?
<zus> Ahmed\,  welcome to Linux these guys helped me immeasurably
<Ahmed\> ummmm
<Ahmed\> Thanks :$
<Ahmed\> Anyones email hacked ? i can try :P
<Ahmed\> to recover it i guess
<dfaure> startup items can be in your Autostart folder, like ~/.kde/Autostart, or global (desktop files in /usr/share/autostart or something like that)
<dfaure> but there's a systemsettings module for the latter
<FremenBlue> who helped you?
<FremenBlue> can they help me?
<Ahmed\> Well just a minute
<Ahmed\> BRB
<zus> me various random people from the communtiy forums and channels. best community i've come across
<FremenBlue> are there more channels
<FremenBlue> lol
<FremenBlue> i need tech support channel
<Ahmed\> Back
<Ahmed\> Yes it did helped
<zus> i guess this is a support chan, there is  #kubuntu-offtopic
<James147> FremenBlue: This is the tech-support for kubuntu :)
<Ahmed\> ZUS: YOu are great !
<James147> FremenBlue: Its run by volenters so you will jsut have to keep asking untill someone comes online that knows the answer to your problem i am afraid
<zus> Ahmed\,  thank you, im great because the communtiy behind me. to be honest.
<chuckf> zus if you save the text of that email to a file and from the command line run gpg filename.txt does it prompt you to enter your passphrase?
<Ahmed\> Well nice to know :)
<Ahmed\> BRB
<FremenBlue> i need a linux guru
<FremenBlue> =D
<zus> chuck one sec
<chuckf> zus and when I say text I mean the ascii armored message
<FremenBlue> kdm freezes at hard disk icon, xsession log posted here -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1438799
<zus> chuckf,  do i open kate to save the file?
<dfaure> hmm I thought the kubuntu installer was able to resize partitions?
<James147> FremenBlue: Have you tryed creating a new user and testing with that?
<FremenBlue> nope
<chuckf> zus that would be one way to do it. Copy it from the email client, paste into Kate, then save it
<FremenBlue> next time it locks up though, ill make a new user @ the console and try it
<FremenBlue> anyway its up and running so im good till tomorrow when i have to start the laptop again =D
<FremenBlue> lol
<James147> dfaure: might depend on what format the partition is, have had problems resizing ntfs in the past
<zus> chuckf,  looking for the email now, lol the giveaway was the old passphrase box that pooped up  hehe
<dfaure> James147: I have resized ntfs partitions in the past iirc, but the real question was, shouldn't this be in the installer GUI?
<chuckf> okay
<James147> dfaure: Thinking about it... it has an option to auto resize and install size be side. But for the manual partitionion I am not sure it dose
<dfaure> hmm I only see two radiobuttons, Erase whole disk and manual partitioning.
<James147> dfaure: other options appear depening on how your disk is already partitioned or other factors
<dfaure> I see.
<James147> dfaure: I think if you have just one partition you get an option to install side by side
<zus> chuckf, lol found it,....geesh that was a lot of mail.
<dfaure> well laptops with pre-installed windows typically have more than one
<James147> dfaure: Might be more complex then that and ignore smaller partitions, but I really know know the details
<nemo> Hey guys, have you ever encountered this before?
<nemo> http://m8y.org/images/temp.png
<zus> chuckf,  alright i got the file copied on kate, whats was the next step?
<nemo> dude is running into trouble installing kubuntu (he's in ##html-fr) and I don't have much familiarity w/ it
<nemo> oops
<nemo> sorry
<dfaure> ok I'll just overwrite the ntfs partition and reinstall windows later. Next question: ext4 or ext3?
<nemo> let me fix that link
<nemo> http://picpaste.com/pics/capture_d___cran1.1269540830.png
<nemo> just use that one :)
<nemo> I was relaying it due to image blocking over here
<chuckf> zus: save it to a file. Open a terminal window and cd to the directory with the file in it. Then run 'gpg filename.txt' without the quotes
<zus> how do i do cd? change directory i assume ?
<James147> zus: "cd path"
<James147> zus: from terminal
<zus> its on my desktop so cd /home/desktop?
<chuckf> zus: yes, chagne directory
<nemo> anyone? (last image)
<chuckf> from where you open the terminal cd Desktop should do it
<James147> zus: cd /home/USER/desktop  or just "cd ~/desktop"
<franck606> hi all
<chuckf> capial D I believe
<zus> thanks
<James147> yeah, remember itss case sensitive
<franck606> thanks for help me
<franck606> http://picpaste.com/capture_d___cran1.png
<franck606> why?
<zus> ok im in ~/desktop$
<James147> franck606: Hmm not sure, have you tryed running a disk check on the cd (its one of the options when you boot from it) to see if its a bad cd
<chuckf> now type gpg filename
<franck606> ok i check a cd
<franck606> sorry for my english language
<zus> gpg: can't open 'encrypted' which is what i named it
<chuckf> zus: do you see the encrypted file listed if you do an ls
<zus> whats the command for ls again ?
<dfaure> ls :)
<James147> zus: ls
<zus> im going to write all these commands down
<zus> heh thanks
<James147> zus: http://mally.stanford.edu/~sr/computing/basic-unix.html <-- Lists the basic commands and what they do
<Tm_T> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<franck606> check finished: no errors found, press any key ...
<zus> chuckf,  yes i do see it
<franck606> in option boot, i chose no echec mode display
<chuckf> zus: and when you type in gpg encrypted the error message is that gpg cannot open the file? If so, close kate
<chuckf> then try again
<chuckf> zus: what I expect to happen is you see either a prompt for a passphrase or a message that reads decryption failed: secret key not available
<zus> chuckf,  or this? The program 'pgp' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<zus> sudo apt-get install pgpgpg
<zus> pgp: command not found
<chuckf> you should only need gpg
<chuckf> If I typed pgp somewhere replace that with gpg
 * genii thinks about Pretty Good Privacy vs GNU Privacy Guard
<zus> now it says canto open
<chuckf> genii: PGP has its place in the corporate world but that's about it as far as I am concerned (in it's current state)
<franck606> it's ok in no echec mode
<chuckf> zus if you type 'file encrypted' without the quotes what is the output?
<zus> i think im doin this wrong im in terminal at ~/desktop$ i did gpg encrypted.txt
<zus> brb
<kurumin> .
<franck606> thanks all
<franck606> bye
<tomek_> hi!
<zus> how do i back up a folder?
<areichman> zus: where are you backing it up to?
<zus> areichman,  hmm desktop for simplicity. i tried looking it up but all i got was back in up whole  /home
<areichman> and what are you trying to back up?
<zus> my .gpg folder
<areichman> and when you say backup do you just want a copy of that folder on your desktop? Do you want it compressed or to automatically create a new, more current copy every so often?
<areichman> to just back it up, all you have to do is use dolphin to show hidden folders, copy the .gpg folder and then paste it on the desktop
<areichman> there are ways to do all of the other things, though, if you'd like
<zus> if copy and paste works i  can do that for now. but   what outputs a .bak file?
<zus> and more importantly what program opens and uses them, i couldnt get to my old .bak of my grub before
<M0n3ySh0t> hi im trying to setup a samba share on a kubuntu server and when i try to connect to it from a windows 7 box it asks for authentication, how do i disable this when mapping a drive?
<areichman> lots of things, .bak just stands for backup and it gets appended to the end of a file to show it's the backup copy. The file is exactly the same
<areichman> all you should have to do is edit the filename and remove the .bak and it should work
<zus> areichman,  shiny, this should at least get me moving again for the day...
<areichman> M0n3ySh0t: I think there's something about guest access in samba? Maybe look around for that?
<areichman> zus: glad to help :-)
<James147> M0n3ySh0t: Have you set up the shares to allow guests?
<M0n3ySh0t> is there a setting for that in smb.conf?
<M0n3ySh0t> something i should add?
<James147> M0n3ySh0t: add "guest ok = yes" (no quotes) to each share you want to allow guests in smb.conf
<M0n3ySh0t> thanks
<James147> M0n3ySh0t: other useful ones might be "force user = USER" and "force group = GROUP" to force created files to be owned by the spified group/user
<James147> M0n3ySh0t: Sorry ^^ to force guest to look like USER and GROUP
<slow-motion> bye
<zus> James147, where would kgpg be?
<James147> zus: Menu -> Utilities -> KGpg    (or just alt+f2 and type "kgpg")
<zus> hmm, lol could hlf my problem be i dont have it installed?
<James147> zus: could be, try installing it and see what happens :) thought it was installed by default though... what version of kubuntu are you useing?
<zus> 9/10 kde4.4
<zus> James147, ^
<James147> zus: hmm, same here and I doubt I installed it myself :S O well, try installing it anyway
<zus> all right brb
<Maranatha> pastebin
<Maranatha> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zus> so i did sudo apt-get install kgpg it installed but when i click it nothing happened, the lock icon appeared and after a sec, it disapears
<James147> zus: it dosent open a window, check your systray it should be there
<zus> the tray has a spot for it but after a sec it goes away
<James147> zus: run it from terminal, that should allow you to see whats going on
<zus> meh kwin crash
<Ahmed\> Hi
<Ahmed\> How do i trace the host IP by terminal/BASH
<Ahmed\> ?
<jmichaelx> trace host IP? what exactly are you trying to trace?
<Ahmed\> Yes
<jmichaelx> Ahmed\: 'ifconfig' will give you the IP of the system you are using
<Ahmed\> Any websites IP
<Ahmed\> ifconfig and ? host name /
<Ahmed\> ??
<jmichaelx> Ahmed\: for that, you could use something like 'dig www.google.com'
<Ahmed\> Works fine thanks
<jmichaelx> very welcome
<Ahmed\> but what is that ifconfig ? for
<jmichaelx> ifconfig just shows the network info for the machine you are using
<Ahmed\> i can see
<zus> i uninstalled and reinstalled same thing
<Ahmed\> I am new here as you can see :) so is t true
<Ahmed\> That Linux is the best thing to start Hacking?
<jmichaelx> Ahmed\: i was new, too, a few years ago.... and still feel pretty new
<Ahmed\> ZUS you are still here @_@ HUH
<Ahmed\> ummm interneting
<Ahmed\> interesting
<Ahmed\> So can i say that i gotta geek ?
<Ahmed\> :$
<jmichaelx> interneting could be a good new word
<Ahmed\> hahaha
<zus> whats frustrating is the stupid menu when i open aplications and move up the stupid help  sticks to the cursor as if i was moving the launcher
<Ahmed\> It reminds me of texing HUH
<jmichaelx> yeah, using an unix variant ups your geek-quotient
<jmichaelx> any*
<Ahmed\> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ZUS thats so stupid man ,
<zus> Ahmed\,  im always here heheh. i left for a bit though
<Ahmed\> umm i can see
<zus> brb
<Ahmed\> I mean Thank GOODNESS i solve that issue i had !
<Ahmed\> I mean every minute somethign comes up !
<Ahmed\> Okay ZUS
<Ahmed\> JM
<Ahmed\> You there ?
<jmichaelx> fixing problems is the very best way to learn
<Ahmed\> Yes that's what i gotta agree with :)
<jmichaelx> still here
<Ahmed\> Are you a hacker ?
<jmichaelx> umm, i am a hacker in the sense that i have been learning to code.
<Ahmed\> Someone here few days ago was saying that Linux is made by Hackers ? true ?
<Ahmed\> Oh umm
<jmichaelx> but not a hacker in the sense of breaking into things i shouldn't
<Ahmed\> Oh
<Ahmed\> SO you do have skills to get into any host servers ?
<Ahmed\> :P
<jmichaelx> to many coders, and to free software folks in particular, a 'hacker' is just a 'programmer'
<Ahmed\> umm, Coders ?
<jmichaelx> programmer=coder
<Ahmed\> oh
<Ahmed\> Well, Can you hack a email then :P
<Ahmed\> Come on off topic lets talk there if you are free :)
<jmichaelx> a person might have an idea how one might hack into certain email accounts, that does not mean that person would do that, though
<Ahmed\> You not ON its a typo
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> Well i can actually ...
<Ahmed\> Been a windows user from last 4 years but doesnt feel so secure over there
<jmichaelx> i think the OT hammer could soon clobber us
<Ahmed\> haha whats that :)
<jmichaelx> OT=off topic
<Ahmed\> and clobber ? means ?
<jmichaelx> means being reprimanded
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> Okay well, I am here to learn some of the stuff ONLY for educational purpose :)
<Ahmed\> Wanna know about network a bit WELL, and so on :)
<jmichaelx> Ahmed\: you might consider visiting http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<Ahmed\> WHat's that ?
<Ahmed\> A start i can say ? :)
<jmichaelx> there are tutorials there, and the backtrack liveCD/USB/etc is a very useful tool
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> i have saved as bookmark
<zus> now my try is black?  isnt milky like before
<Ahmed\> i have a little problem with KDE 4.4
<Ahmed\> Welcome back Zus
<zus> Ahmed\,  t/y
<bbeck> I was wondering if anyone else was having icons appear in drop down boxes e.g. font selector in kmail and krunner?  The icon looks like the kmix icon.
<Ahmed\> Well i was on KDE 4.3 and was working so smoothly but today after installing KDE 4.4 upgrading its slow... I have tried turning off the graphic but doesnt seem that it helps :)
<jaafar> anyone used kppp recently?  I find it's not working on 10.04 (hangs during Create New Account)
<zus> i cant wait fir lucid....
<buckfast_> How do I get the latest firefox in kubuntu?
<Ahmed\> haha well i also !
<Ahmed\> on that latest 3.6 i guess Java doesnt work
<Ahmed\> SO better stick to 3.5 i would say
<Ahmed\> :)
 * zus has a once and for all fix...A Hammer!
<Ahmed\> MJ and Zus, You guys are Linux Addicted :P
<zus> i admit i am very happy with linux problems and all
<Ahmed\> Oh !
<jmichaelx> 4.4 should work fine in most cases. you should first backup and delete your .kde file
<zus> Ahmed\,  i have the chance and choice to fix any problem
<BluesKaj> zus, for what it's worth, i just upgraded this laptop to lucid and it's very stable
<Ahmed\> Oh so what do i do with this KDE 4.4 really slow i mean wasn't slow on previous one
<zus> James147,  ok i got the key management working but some how my tray looks black like the dark theme...
<Ahmed\> Can i switch to Lucid when its gonna release or is it released ?
<jmichaelx> Ahmed\: i have not had that experience, but i have heard reports of KDE being generally faster in Lucid than in Karmic
<zus> BluesKaj,  makes me happy to hear, id hate to think less than a few weeks and its still comepletely broken,  can a live cd be made to dual boot? id hate to ruin  this install  lol
<Ahmed\> umm thats good i guess, I'm gonna switch it for sure
<Ahmed\> Lucid looks better then this Kaola bear :P
<BluesKaj> Ahmed\, it's in development but you can still upgrade if you wish
<M0n3ySh0t> im having trouble mapping a samba share on kubuntu to a windows drive, i get an error that the server is found but cant locate the folder, is there a special way to do this?
<Ahmed\> Thats good
<zus> brb
<Ahmed\> Windows Vs Linux, Who's better in your opinion ? i'm asking you all and if so, Why :)
<Ahmed\> OKay Zus
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\: Lucid is still Beta - you probably only have to clean out your Plasma-Configs
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\: this ist !offtopic
<Tm_T> !better | Ahmed\
<Ahmed\> Oh ! okay
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ahmed\> Okay :$
<jmichaelx> Ahmed\ gets to meet the OT hammer and the 'better' hammer at the same time
<Ahmed\> What setting should i do on Plasma
<M0n3ySh0t> what is the unc for mapping a samba share on a kubuntu server to a windows drive?
<Ahmed\> Now whats that hammer :$
<zus> Ahmed\,  you dont want the hammer hehe
<Ahmed\> umm, I only know Triple H's Hammer :$
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\: may you just delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<Ahmed\> Okay then ?
<M0n3ySh0t> yes i kno im a windows admin on a linux chat, im just trying to setup a simple file share from a virtual box running kubuntu and samba
<jmichaelx> the true hammer is met when one chooses to stay OT, even after reprmands
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\:  they will be rebuild on next Login
<jmichaelx> reprimands*
<zus> James147,  are you free once again?
<Ahmed\> ~/.kde/share/config/plasm* ? where to i put this on dolphin ba r?
<buckfast_> How do I get the latest firefox in kubuntu?
<Tscheesy_> in the konsole.. rm it (but you really should read something about your OS first)
<jmichaelx> you should backup your .kde first
<Tscheesy_> Backups are always right ;)
<zus> buckfast_,  try this....http://linuxhub.net/2010/02/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-stable-release-on-ubuntu-9-10-using-ppa/
<Ahmed\> ZUS , this says no files ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<Ahmed\> how do i delete then
<zus> ahmed  not rightly certain
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\: use Bash-Completion for example.. with TAB and read some Basics (rm is for remove)
<buckfast_> zus: would ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa also be okay?
<Ahmed\> Okay well sorry to say but i didn't get it :)
<zus> i finally got kgpg to run,... how can i import the whole old folder with my key in it?
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\: ALT+F2 "konsole" → rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*
<Ahmed\> Okay
<Ahmed\> rm: cannot remove `/home/ubuntu/.kde/share/config/plasm*': No such file or directory
<Ahmed\> ubuntu@Expert:~$
<zus> buckfast_,  im not sure, only reason why i am not  using fire fox 3.6 is  cuz some one told me it wasnt stabel ,..
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\:  but this is really basics - you shouldnt upgrade to a Beta or alike without these
<Ahmed\> um
<zus> buckfast_,  yet the link i gave you said it is with the ppa
<M0n3ySh0t> anyone on help with mapping a samba share from a kunbuntu box?
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\: again - use Bash-Completion
<Tscheesy_> instead of *
<buckfast_> zus: okay, thanks
<Ahmed\> it says no files to remove
<zus> buckfast_,  i personally save everything and try anything....though that has is draw backs as you can read my frustrations lol with this kpgp. (and end user error)
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\: then you may already killed them? search the path by top with TAB for example
<Ahmed\> umm i didn't done anything anyways i will see that later :) but thanks
<Tscheesy_> ^^ np
<Ahmed\> >_< when will i learn this Linux
<zus> Ahmed\,  in time and with use
<Tscheesy_> there are many helpfull wiki's
<Ahmed\> Zus you are right...
<Ahmed\> I was so good at Windows really, what have i get by switching ?
<Tscheesy_> freedom?
<zus> how long has karmic been out about 4 5 months roughly
<Ahmed\> Freedom ? that wasnt a prison !
<zus> Tscheesy_,  i agree....
<Ahmed\> huh
 * Tscheesy_ would be getting offtopic now..
<zus> i was great in windows, but i am happy in linux problems and all
<Ahmed\> haha Zus huh
<untiled> hi all, i have to install "sun-java6-jdk" package but when I try with KPackageKit it return with "Dependencies of the following packages could not be satisfied: sun-java6-jdk". It doesnt tell me wich are these dependencies: can someone help me?
<zus> brb i hope a reboot fixes my tray..
<Ahmed\> I mean Trojan works in there keyloggers and many other things and was even tho easy !
<KjetilK> Ahmed\, I found that on Windows, I felt limited by how good the MS folks are, on Linux, I am only limited by my own skills
<Ahmed\> Yes KJ  agree with that
<Ahmed\> i guess thats the so called freedom ?
<KjetilK> yup
<Ahmed\> Great then
<KjetilK> so, it is kinda tough at times, but at least, you can get where you want
<KjetilK> with enough dedication
<Ahmed\> Yes for a new user yeah
<Ahmed\> I installed wobi and crashed a dozen times after updates :)
<KjetilK> heh
<Ahmed\> So yes i'm not one of them whos called Losers :)
<Tscheesy_> untiled: install in Konsole and you get more feedback: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<KjetilK> I remember installing a scanner on a windows box back in the day, and the box never stood on its feet again
<KjetilK> it had to be reinstalled...
<Ahmed\> hhhhhhh
<KjetilK> and there wasn't even tools to debug the thing...
<Ahmed\> well how about an error report that never reported back :)
<theshow4life> chouls someone help me out please?
<theshow4life> could*
<genii> Please keep in mind topics not related to Kubuntu support issues can be discussed in the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<KjetilK> anyway, I've gotten pretty fanatical about being able to understand everything. If I wasn't, you'd probably get the same power but also more lockin and less understanding on an OSX box...
<KjetilK> ok, sorry
<Tscheesy_> !Help  | theshow4life
<ubottu> theshow4life: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KjetilK> here comes my problem :)
<Ahmed\> umm
<theshow4life> !Help
<KjetilK> I'm trying to connect my laptop running kubuntu 9.10 to the Internet through my HTC Hero, currently using USB cable, but I've also tried Bluetooth
<Tscheesy_> !Help  | theshow4life
<theshow4life> !Help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theshow4life> ok
<genii> theshow4life: eg: Describe your problem
<Ahmed\> Okay ubottu
<KjetilK> I'm not seeing the wizard, and in Knetworkmanager, the mobile broadband tab is disabled (i.e. grey)
<zus> alright,  i rebooted 3 times, my tray look black like the oxygen where it was default like kde4.4 milky looking
<theshow4life> I just installed 9.10 and i wanted to enable the effects and it started to download the right drivers and when i was done it restater and all i get is a black screen. i got nvidia 8800 gts in SLI thanks
<untiled> Tscheesy_ there's a way to have the outut in english so i can post you the exact error?
<Tscheesy_> KIAaze: KDE4.4+ supports MobileBroadband again.. when the device is recognised the Tab will be availale
<KIAaze> ??
<M0n3ySh0t> will someone help me figure out this samba share, i am trying to take a samba share from kubuntu box and map it to a drive on a windows box
<Tscheesy_> untiled: guess its depending your localisation ?
<Tscheesy_> KIAaze sry
<Tscheesy_> KjetilK: KDE4.4+ supports MobileBroadband again.. when the device is recognised the Tab will be availale
<James147> M0n3ySh0t: What problems are you having with it?
<KIAaze> it's allright. :)
<untiled> Tscheesy_ i have it localized in italian and i think you don't understand it
<Ahmed\> see you guys
<Ahmed\> gtg
<arch0njw> untiled: that's what translate.google.com is for :)
<Ahmed\> Bye :)
<Ahmed\> thanks
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tscheesy_> untiled: give it a try - and please use Pastebin
<M0n3ySh0t> James147, when trying to map \\192.168.0.25\Cardless im getting a error that says "192.168.0.25 was found but could not find 'cardless'"
<theshow4life> im having a problem with 9.10 and i wanted to enable the effects and it started to download the right drivers and when i was done it restater and all i get is a black screen. i got nvidia 8800 gts in SLI hope you guys can help thanks.
<untiled> Tscheesy_: it's an only one line. sun-java6-jdk: Dipends on: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is going to be installed
<Tscheesy_> untiled: this a conflict in your Repos.. do you use ppa's ?
<James147> M0n3ySh0t: I take it "Cardless" is the name of the share? (is the case correct?)
<Tscheesy_> untiled: is this Jaunty?
<untiled> Tscheesy_ i have a ppa repo but it doesn't have java package. this is my sources.list file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401373/
<zus> thanks guys for all the help, i did figure out the tray problem.  it was a crash.  not sure of the reason kwin or kde4.4 yet though
<KjetilK> Tscheesy_, oh, ok, so meanwhile I would need to configure it with wvdial or something?
<FremenBlue> got a problem with kde starting up, link to it here ->>>http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1438799
<Tscheesy_> KjetilK: i couldn't manage it under Karmic - the gnome networkmanage coult be capable
<Tscheesy_> untiled: v6-15-1 is in Multiverse - you should switch off the ppa's and try again
<FremenBlue> what happens is, when i start up the laptop for the first time everyday, it loads normally up to the KDM loading screen, then completely freezes at the hard disk icon. if i press Ctrl+alt+f1 before the hard disk icon loads, i can get to console.
<FremenBlue>  
<FremenBlue>  also, sometimes afterwards, usually about 20-30 minutes of me rebooting into various recovery/kernel/memorychecks; ill retry a normal boot and tahdah it is working again. this makes me believe it could be a hardware problem.
<FloodBotK1> FremenBlue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tscheesy_> untiled: and because you have to accept an end-user-agreement do it in the console
<untiled> Tscheesy_ i replaced my sources.list with this one, i'm going to try again http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401375/
<arch0njw> wow... touchy floodbot.  :)
<Tscheesy_> untiled: empty your cache and update first with sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update
<untiled> Tscheesy_ ok, I'm going to try
<FremenBlue> anyway i posted xsession log, heres some of the errs that caught my eye:         Invalid D-BUS member name     and           X Error: XSyncBadAlarm 152                   and                          XRANDR error base: 162                          and           WARNING: Application calling GLX 1.3 function "glXCreatePixmap" when GLX 1.3 is not supported! This is an application bug!                   and                          Unable
<FremenBlue>  to connect to bluez.
<FremenBlue>  <unknown program name>(1666)/: Communication problem with "krunner" , it probably crashed.     Error message was: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<FloodBotK1> FremenBlue: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<untiled> Tscheesy_ it still doesn't work
<Tscheesy_> untiled: what says apt-cache policy sun-java6-jre
<M0n3ySh0t> James147, yes that is, and the case is correct, every time i try to access it it asks for a name a password but there isnt one assigned
<untiled> Tscheesy_ it return with this (i think italian localization shouldn't be a problem) http://paste.ubuntu.com/401380/
<Tscheesy_> untiled: remove current nstalled version and try to reinstall it
<zus> thanks again everyone
<untiled> Tscheesy_ i cannot, too many packages depend on it! I tried with "sudo aptitude reinstall sun-java6-bin" but it still return with an error
<THEH> hi ppl need help do any one got the Synaptic Multi-touch trackpad working.... my hardware is acer aspire one d250-1dw
<James147> M0n3ySh0t: try -> http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/07/samba-share-folders-or-files-without.html
<Tscheesy_> untiled:  cause you have 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 installed - here i have 6-15-1
<Tscheesy_> untiled:  did you do that by manual download
<zus> ok for the fun stuff, what is the KDEublog for can that be used for myspace and or facebook? multiple blogs or one only...
<untiled> Tscheesy_ no, but some time ago i put my check on "purposed", it was an error. Do you think i can manual install jdk by sun website?
<Tscheesy_> untiled: no - use packetmanagement
<untiled> Tscheesy_ what's this?
<Tscheesy_> untiled:  apt-get or kpackageekit in Systemsettings ;)
<Tscheesy_> -e
<untiled> Tscheesy_ ok, but i cannot install jdk!
<Tscheesy_> untiled: yes - i recommend remove current version first
<Tscheesy_> untiled:  and then clean cache
<untiled> Tscheesy_ how?
<Tscheesy_> sudo apt-get remove java-...
<Curly_Q> I have installed Kubuntu. I want to remotely use a SSH GUI from a Windows box. I don't want to use puTTY which does not have the GUI I use, e.g., SSH Tectia Secure Shell and Tunnel. All I get when I console into my Linux box is permission denied. Any suggestions?
<fahadmoideenks> hi
<untiled> Tscheesy_ done, now clean and then reinstall it?
<Tscheesy_> [22:10:35] <Tscheesy_> untiled: empty your cache and update first with sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update
<Curly_Q> If I have root access, why do I have to give myself permissions? I have done the sudo -i I get into root.
<Curly_Q> I am in:    <root>@<Hostname> Why does the SSH Client not work?
<Bonster> how u make it press the enter key in bash?
<Curly_Q> i.e.,  not copy and paste and delete and move files?
<Tscheesy_> Curly_Q: do you have openssh-server running?
<Curly_Q> If I am in root I am sure it is running, unless I am doing something wrong.
<Tscheesy_> Curly_Q:  ps -aux | grep sshd
<BluesKaj> don't use root for one, also the ip should be entered as well, ssh username 192.168.x.x
<Curly_Q> Let me check that. Thanks.
<untiled> Tscheesy_ done, now i have to reinstall it and try to install jdk?
<Curly_Q> Tscheesy I got this for the query:  Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Tscheesy_> untiled: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<Curly_Q> That was done in <root>
<Tscheesy_> do it as user
<untiled> it seem to be working, thank you Tscheesy_. Now it's late here and I'm going to bed, thank you again
<Tscheesy_> ah - yes Curly_Q i get this too  Plus two lines for processes - sshd and the grepping
<Curly_Q> Tscheesy same thing:  Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Tscheesy_> untiled: yw
<James147> Curly_Q: You should only use root for commands that need to be run as root, and then it is better to use sudo <command> rather then logging in a root
<Curly_Q> I am behind a firewall and a router with firewall. Root should not be a problem for me. I just want to get the job done without permissions.
<bbeck> \q
<Tscheesy_> Curly_Q: sshd seems not to be running then.. the machine your ssh'ing in needs the openssh-server
<Curly_Q> Even with remote SSH behind a firewall, I still get permission denied when in root.
<Curly_Q> What is the difference Tscheesy between the both?
<Tscheesy_> hm? its one
<Curly_Q> Should I apt-get openssh-server            ?
<Tscheesy_> Yess ;)
<Curly_Q> Will that interfere with the ssh server running and should I disable it?
<pascal_> In 10.04,  I'm having problems with the 3G modem in knetworkmanager. it works fine in nm-applet. Who can I talk to i about?
<Tscheesy_> Curly_Q:  ps -aux | grep sshd didn't bring up something hence?
<Tscheesy_> pascal_: maybe in #ubuntu+1 since its still Beta-SW
<Curly_Q> Do I need to do:  sudo apt-get openssh-server
<pascal_> Tscheesy_: thanks I'll try that
<Tscheesy_> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Curly_Q> OK   it is building dependencies.
<new_bember> hi2all
<jmichaelx> pascal_: if you do not find a solution, you could also just use nm-applet in KDE. you would not be alone in doing that
<pascal_> Well yes.. But it would be nice not to, right?
<Curly_Q> Should I log out and log back in and see if that works? What about the other ssh Server?
<Tscheesy_> Curly_Q: grep again for sshd
<Curly_Q> ps -aux | grep sshd
<Curly_Q> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<Curly_Q> root       916  0.0  0.6   5364   768 ?        Ss   15:35   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Tscheesy_> Curly_Q: please use Pastebin
<Tscheesy_> so now its running - here some more Infos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
 * Tscheesy_ has to leave - by
<Curly_Q> I have been there Tscheesy, but it does not answer why this error is prevelant.
<Tscheesy_> k - try again to ssh into now
<Curly_Q> I am in the Linux box again.
<Curly_Q> I can do ls -all and more.
<Curly_Q> It works but let me try the copy and paste with ssh.
<Curly_Q> Tscheesy it works. Thanks a bunch.
<Tscheesy_> yw - by
<Curly_Q> :0
<Curly_Q> :)
<Curly_Q> :)
<FloodBotK1> Curly_Q: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Curly_Q> OK.
<axxel> Ьт всем....
<Curly_Q> Just happy.
<Typos_King> !ru | axxel
<ubottu> axxel: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zus> when using the kgpg on  with key import. and navigating to my folder. there are 6 files in the gnupgp  folder which one do i import
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> can't say.... haven't used gpg much myself... from the times of using pgp, I recall the .key file was the one with the keys
<rosco_y> what gui do I use to manage users?
<chuckf> zus: secring.gpg
<Tm_T> rosco_y: kuser ?
<chuckf> zus assuming you want your secret key imported
<zus> hey chuckf
<Typos_King> rosco_y:    system settings > users management :)
<zus> thanks for getting back to me on this same topic... im not sure what it is  im importing,  just yet, i know i got all the files from that folder hehe
<chuckf> zus now that you have kgpg running go to the 'view' menu and select 'Show only secret keys'
<zus> chuckf,  sorry was afk  ok 'view' 'show only secret keys'...
<hoban> hello. I just installed ubuntu lucid. how do I install a minimal kubuntu desktop to try out?
<James147> hoban: If your just intrested in kde try "kde-minimal"
<zus> chuckf,  you still around?
<James147> hoban: If you want a full kubuntu install "kubuntu-desktop"
<zus> James147, wwhen importing the secring for gpg. you set the trust to full or ultimate?
<James147> zus: Don't know much about gpg keys :S
<zus> James147,  ok... ill try to look up if it can be changed if i set it wrong
<yasser> hi alll
<yasser> hello every one
<Typos_King> allo
<lappie> i was running kubuntu from disk and i could not manage 2 get an internet connection set up, where do i find the instructions for doing so, or can someone tell me the easiest way, i did find the correct wireless modem, but i could not get it to connect
#kubuntu 2010-03-26
<James147> lappie: knetworkmanager is the easiest way
<lappie> do i need to install knetworkmanager or is that the one already installed?
<James147> lappie: should already be installed (and in your systray)
<lappie> ahh, ok it was, hmm. i know i enetered the correct wep key, but i dont know much about the other settings,
<zus> is there anything else i should install apart from kgpg to encrypt and decrypt  anything?
<James147> lappie: Try changing "Authentication" to "Shared key" I find that helps when connecting to wep
<zus> it not decrypting my gmail
<lappie> ahh ok i will do that :) is there any other settings i should be aware of?
<James147> lappie: make sure your are using wep i find knetworkmanager sometimes sets it to wep when the encription should be wpa
<lappie> if it helps its a linksys modem/router w both wireless and ethernet connectabilities, i am connecting via wireless connected to cable internet with a wep key
<lappie> idk, i'm probably gonna go with ubuntustudio anyhow, i just wanted 2 play around w all the derivatives of ubuntu b4 i chose
<lappie> i started w ubuntu because it was the easiest to get 2 know :0 but now im not such a noob to linux and ubuntu, i think im ready to choose the one im gonna keep :)...  thanks for the help
<zus> lappie,  i have the same train of thought. im on kubuntu atm. prolly going to stay here on lucid but continue to try other flavors and stay rooted in lucid for the lts
<lappie> zus i do like how lucid looks n feels but ive heard its pretty buggy, also it did not play any sounds
<zus> lappie,  yeah im waiting for it yet. but thats what i think ill do is keep with lucid and play around on the other.
<lappie> zus your sound isnt working either?
<zus> im on 9.10 kubuntu right now.
<lappie> welp, i just finished burning ubuntustudio, time to go check it out :) cu later
<James147> lappie: zus: lucid is still in beta testing so there are going to be bugs just hope they get fixed by final release
<lappie> kewl any timeframe on when the final will be done?
<James147> lappie: end of april
<zus> sometime in april i read
<lappie> oh nice!
<James147> lappie: aimed at the 29 I think
<lappie> but ill be working 16 hour days then :( so i guess it'll be october b4 i get 2 play with it
<antlarr> hi
<antlarr> aufs or unionfs ?
<Typos_King> ?
<Typos_King> what about onionfs?
<Typos_King> or carrotfs?
<antlarr> :)
<antlarr> I was asking for experiences with any of the two
<Typos_King> can't say :|
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<phoenix_> i am not able to update vlc player
<James147> antlarr: you might want to ask a more spific question to get better responses
<James147> phoenix_: What error are you getting and what are you sueing to update it?
<antlarr> sorry, I'm thinking on testing a union filesystem, and was wondering if I should try aufs or unionfs
<phoenix_> currenty the version of my vlc is 1.0.2 golden eye, i saw in the vlc home page that the current version is 1.0.5, when i search in the software management, it lists the version 1.0.2 only
<zus> gnupg, gnupg2, gnupg-agent and kgpg. do i need all these to encrypt and decrypt files? i alrerady have kgpg. (also want to know if i imported my keys properly.
<antlarr> I've never used any of them, and just wanted to know if there was a preferred one for general use
<phoenix_> James147: i am not getting any errors
<James147> phoenix_: the software managment software works of repositites of packages that don't always include the very latest version of everything
<Typos_King> phoenix_:     click on 'update' or so a -> sudo apt-get update; to update the repositories lists
<phoenix_> i enabled the beta and multiverse etc in the software sources.do you mean even thought i enable it i wont get the latest version, if so what is the way to get the latest update
<Typos_King> phoenix_:     it may onr may not be there, either way, I don't think there's a humoungous difference from .0.2 to .0.5
<phoenix_> the currect version , in the fullscreen mode does not cover the taskbar panel, i have to do it everytime manually,
<phoenix_> so i thought that a update could fix the problem
<phoenix_> Typos_King: i am running the command. it hung up.the message->"99% [waiting for headers]"
<phoenix_> Typos_King: finished
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> now you can check again your list
<Typos_King> you canll... do
<Typos_King> apt-cache search vlc
<phoenix_> Typos_King: what does the command do
<James147> phoenix_: can't see an 'easy' way to get the updated version execpt compiling from source or looking for an updated repo
<Typos_King> phoenix_:     searches the package entry :)
<phoenix_> James147: i am a newbie
<Typos_King> chances are, vlc site has a .deb already anyway
<Typos_King> and you can just get that and install it
<James147> phoenix_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc <- 1.0.2 in karmic 1.0.5 in lucid
<phoenix_> Typos_King: can you give the link
<Typos_King> ahem
<Typos_King> why you need .0.5?  the versioning isn't that much of a biggie it seems, but anyway
<James147> Typos_King: cant find one, ubuntu link just describes how to install it from reops
<Typos_King> that's like upgrading from a Mug to a Glass
<phoenix_> i think the reason why i am not able to update to 1.0.5 is because mine is not lucid
<James147> phoenix_: lucid is still in beta so I wouldnt advice upgrading yet
<James147> phoenix_: It comes out end of april so you dont have too long to wait
<phoenix_> i am using kde 4.4.1
<Typos_King> phoenix_:     they seem to refer to the repositories, so I gather you may not be able to run it even if you can get it
<phoenix_> i heard that there will be a delay in the release of lucid , since it is still unstable , is that true
<zus> how do i see if these are installed? gnupg, gnupg2, gnupg-agent
<Typos_King> I mean, you can get the .deb, no biigies on that, then the install may say 'this or that dependency' missing
<James147> phoenix_: Havent heard anything
<phoenix_> Typos_King: ok , will wait till lucid is released
<James147> phoenix_: But I havent really been paying much attention to it
<phoenix_> James147: why
<Typos_King> zus:    apt-cache pkgnames | grep -i gnupg
<James147> phoenix_: If you really want it, it isent that har dto compile it... most of the time :)
<phoenix_> James147: i tried compiling a source and ended up nothing
<zus> Typos_King,  if i get red text on output
<Typos_King> red text means the matches
<James147> phoenix_: it will come out when it comes out, atm I am in no rush to upgrade everything to it :) have a laptop with it on but thats it atm
<zus> so theyre installed?
<phoenix_> James147: what is the internel gpu of your laptop
<James147> phoenix_: gpu? intel I think, its an eeepc 1005HA
<phoenix_> James147: friend of mine is having a laptop with ati x1200 gpu, when i install the fglrx driver kwin crashes. what is the problem
<Typos_King_> zus:   if they show in the matches, yes
<James147> phoenix_: Know very little about the ati graphics, I tend to use intel or nvidia
<zus> can i encrypt a file by right clicking it?  i dont have a sign or encrypt option
<Typos_King_> can you see the apps listed in the programs section?
<phoenix_> James147: in my system i am using 9400gt. when i upgrate my kernel, i have to reinstall the display driver
<zus> wiat i have encrypt  not sign
<mm_202> Is there a way to 'share' an applet across multiple desktops?  (when they each have their own Activity Desktop)
<mm_202> oui, Widget*
<James147> zus: right click file -> actions -> encrypt file
<zus> i found encrypt right after i mentioned but where is the sign option?
<phoenix_> James147: thanks for the help
<phoenix_> Typos_King_: thanks for the help
<Paddy_NI> I have it set so that kaffeine automatically opens to play embedded video from the web browser.. where does the buffer save to?
<Paddy_NI> it aint in /tmp
<kevin_> I've been wanting to try kubuntu and several other KDE distros on my computer but have been unsuccessful as of yet. Every live CD i've tried won't boot correctly.
<kevin_> It will go through the startup sequence with the hard drive symbol then the tools, and then it stops starts blinking and won't load. Any idea how to fix the problem?
<kevin_> I haven't tried launching it in verbose mode, that may give me a clue. But the odd thing is this only happens with KDE, I've never had problems with GNOME or Xfce.
<James147> kevin_: What distros/versions have you tryed?
<kevin_> Kubuntu 9.10, Linux Mint 8
<kevin_> I have tried the live cd on a different computer and it worked on that. It could be hardware issue, but GNOME works, wouldn't they both have the same hardware requirements?
<James147> kevin_: you could try installing kubuntu in ubuntu (sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop) could be one piece of hardawre that kde is being more fussy about
<kevin_> I'll have to try that sometime, I am currently running Ubuntu 10.04 Beta, perhaps I'll try adding kde. What's the package name?
<kevin_> For terminal purposes
<kevin_> sorry... I'm an idiot you already answered that question.
<James147> kevin_: "kubuntu-desktop" or "kde-minimal" or "kde-full" depending on what you want
<kevin_> What's the difference between kubuntu and kde-full?
<James147> kevin_: you only need to install one depending on how much stuff you want installed
<kevin_> ok thanks
<James147> kevin_: I think kubuntu-desktop comse with some extra apps (not part of kde but kde related) as well as ubuntu customised settings
<kevin_> Out of curiosity, what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get? I've always used the latter, I know they are essentially the same.
<James147> kevin_: not much anymore, aptitude use to handel packages installed by dependencys but now apt-get is just as good i think, i tend to use aptitude as I like it search function better and it has a console gui when you just run "sudo aptitude"
<Kinlecheeny> how to kde switch gnome login start menu applications show up ??
<kevin_> James147: well good to know thanks for the info
<James147> Kinlecheeny: ?? you asking how to switch kdm with gdm? or about gnome/kde apps in the opposite enviroment?
<Kinlecheeny> english bad put
<Kinlecheeny> sister need gnome kubuntu start menu
<kevin_> ok I'm back I install the kubuntu desktop and reatarted my computer, but as it tries to load into KDE it kicks me out back to the login screen. Any ideas about what that would mean?
<kevin_> Obviously KDE doesn't like me, I just don't know why.
<James147> kevin_: try going to a virtual console, stopping gdm (or kdm which ever your useing) and running startkde
<kevin_> how would i go about doing that?
<James147> kevin_: to swirch to virtual console hit "Alt+Ctrl+F1" (or F2-F6) and "Alt+Ctrl+F7" to get back (can sometimes be a higher value then F7)
<James147> kevin_: to stop gdm or kdm type "sudo service gdm stop" and to start it again "sudo service gdm start" (or restart)
<James147> kevin_: after you stop it run "startkde"
<kevin_> It's didn't work, i stopped gnome, and when I ran the startkde command it returned with: display is not set or cannot connect to the x server.
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  if using compiz with kde 4
<howlymowly> how do you make your panel transparent?
<krash> Where to go to get good kde themes?
<zus> so after looking anf finding the kgpg manual - there wasnt anything  on importing . how do i know i did it right?
<zus> krash, http://kde-look.org/
<krash> thankz zus :)
<zus> krash, welcome im new to KDE but thats where i was at this afternoon
<zus> krash, ya can also do right click desktop>desktop activities>get new wallpapers. takes you to the same site
<zus> krash,  are you interested in High Definition wallpapers? http://wall.alphacoders.com/
<dezk> hello im having some trubless with swat
<dezk> send me error swat depend of samba
<lin> hi all
<andr> who
<andr> list
<thaikien> hi there
<thaikien> is there anybody here
<avihay> yes, there are. ask your questions. if someone knows, they will reply
<thaikien> thanks
<thaikien> i am offline now,i'll be back later, thanks all
<avihay> I have a samba problem on a relatively new install of kubuntu 9.10. I had to install samba. I also installed the knetwork-fileshareing package. I right clicked a folder, got to sharing, clicked advanced, added a the folder I wanted to share, and in now appears on the network, but I can't browse it
<avihay> I guess I should go and manually edit samba.conf, right?
<avihay> what's that map gust = bad user ????
<avihay> *guest
<avihay> ok, found http://kubuntuguide.org/
<avihay> suggests I install system-config-samba
<avihay> well, I made every change I can posibly think of to enable simple public shareing, and it still doesn't work
<Hydrospawn>  
<Tm_T> good morning all (:)
<kitemu> c'è nessunoooo?
<kitemu> heeeeyyy???
<nikhil_> can anyone explain to me how to get a key for a ppa, after having added said ppa to /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<babu__> hai
<babu__> how to install mysql in ubuntu 9.04
<babu__> is anybody alive
<babu__> join #ubuntu
<babu__> joijoin ubuntu
<babu__> #ubuntu
<Vroomfondle> you need "/join #ubuntu"
<rork> babu__ install mysql-server or mysql -lient trough apt-get/kpackage/synaptic
<rork> *mysql-client
<genux> lo
<ubuntu_> gello
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> ?
<moreno> nick giangiva
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amichair
<amichair> anyone know what's the difference between http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ?
<amichair> one givens me an rsync error, the other not
<BluesKaj> amichair, they look exactly the same to my eyes
<vbgunz> I am going nuts trying to configure grub2 to accept what should be primitively simple. how do I set the vga mode for my framebuffer? I googled and tried so many things. this is crazy :(
<BluesKaj> amichair, I use the updates that are loaded into the repos for lucid
<BluesKaj> amichair, you really should ask that question in #ubuntu+1 , someone there might know
<amichair> BluesKaj: k, thanks!
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks... Its been a little while but i have the same problem popping up.. my kubuntu 9.10 goes into read only mode. o have to restart and run a fsck and fix any errors i find... whats going on here...
<[-Haza-]> I remember last time checked for errors on my HD's (striped raid array) using smartmontools and the like
<[-Haza-]> found some errors on one of the HDs but had some other guy look at the errors and inform me that they were nothing to worry about
<[-Haza-]> I don't mind restarting and the fsck so much but what really sucks is now im about to lose something ive been working on... that really blows :(
<daniel_san> in need of some much needed help. booted up today to find i can't mount my ext4 filesystem
<daniel_san> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<Daughain> !jack
<kubuntu> Merhaba türkçe bilen varmı
<kubuntu> varsa chroot nasıl yapılır söylermisiniz
<genii> !tr | kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<arch0njw> genii: HTH did you figure out that was Turkish?
<genii> arch0njw: " türkçe"
<arch0njw> genii: Huh.  Another language I need more exposure to :)
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> can somebody tell me how i can easily disable my touchpad while im typing?
<freinhard> the top right corner emulates a middle click, aka insert, and that REALLY drives me crazy!
<freinhard> hitting the spacebar without touching the touchpad is kind of impossible...
<DarkwingDuck> freinhard: I wrote something on this in my blog... http://david.wonderly.com/archives/29
<freinhard> cheers!
<DarkwingDuck> that what you are looking for?
<freinhard> no idea, anyting that prevents me from going mad! :D
<freinhard> disabling the middleclick on the topright corner would be a start
<DarkwingDuck> LOL give it a shot and if it doesn't work ping me
<freinhard> typing and inserting the last marked stuff on every second space is kind of... exhausting...
<freinhard> asus netbook, space and touchpad are really close
<freinhard> works, awesome!
<freinhard> but i didn
<freinhard> but i didn't need that shmconfig thing
<DarkwingDuck> okay, I wrote it for 8.10 so it must have changed...
<DarkwingDuck> glad it worked for you freinhard
<freinhard> DarkwingDuck: there should be some gui for that in systemsettings
<iconmefisto> freinhard: there is also a program called touchfreeze you might want to check out
<iconmefisto> !info touchfreeze
<ubottu> touchfreeze (source: touchfreeze): tray icon that disables your touchpad while typing. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 34 kB, installed size 152 kB
<daniel_san> ﻿in need of some much needed help. booted up today to find i can't mount my ext4 filesystem
<daniel_san> ﻿target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<daniel_san> anyone have any idea?
<freinhard> iconmefisto: thx, DarkwingDuck's method works and im satisfied for the moment.
<DarkwingDuck> thanks
<genii> daniel_san: http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1386549
<daniel_san> thanks genii
<daniel_san> grrr looks discouraging. should have formatted ext3 in the first place
<genii> daniel_san: I'd probably try setting the ACPI to S3 first as described in posting #5 there
<genii> ( before a file system check )
<daniel_san> problem is, im on an 8.04 live cd. looks like i may need a 9.10 live cd. thanks for the advice genii
<zus> does k mail onle fetch mail from one email?  my second email keep poping up with the password box
<Altbierdaggi> Hat jemand n Altbier?
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  short question:  in kubuntu beta 10.04 krunner is very slow?
<eagles05138785> howlymowly: all questions related to lucid can be answered in ubuntu+1
<eagles05138785> channel
<howlymowly> kk..
<Maranatha> whats the sudo command to access the Nvidia controls
<zus> need help with k mail please
<zus> it keeps asking for user name and password even though it did and hit remeber paswd.
<Maranatha> what is the sudo command to access the Nvidia savings so I can save my settings
<Maranatha> nevermind I found it
<Maranatha> I recieved some warnings when I entered gksudo nvidia-settings
<Maranatha> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Maranatha> http://paste.ubuntu.com/401888/
<zus> it keeps asking for user name and password even though it did and hit remeber paswd.
<zus> may i have help with kmail? plz
<Maranatha> ah thanks zus
<zus> Maranatha,  lol i forgot i asked earlier in two portions
<Maranatha> everytime I reboot my computer it changes my screen rez
<Maranatha> kind of aggrivating
<_motti_> Hi guys, I just installed kubuntu 10.04 and My iPod is not dettected. Do I need to install enything in addition?
<daskreech> Hi zus
<zus> hi Daskreech
<daskreech> Maranatha: wha video card?
<daskreech> Oh nVidia of course
<daskreech> _motti_: #ubuntu+1
<Maranatha> I just tried to save the config again I hope it works this time
<daskreech> Maranatha: what res does it come up as ?
<daskreech> zus: What would you like help with?
<Maranatha> 1024 x 764
<zus> daskreech,  kamil i have 2 gmail accounts and my 2nd account is asking for  username and password...constantly
<zus> daskreech,  even after hitting remember password
<_motti_> thanks
<daskreech> zus: did you add it to KDE wallet?
<daskreech> Maranatha: which one would you like?
<zus> daskreech,  good question, how do i make sure?
<Maranatha> 1280 x 1024
<daskreech> Erm
<Maranatha> its a tube moniter :(
<Maranatha> I want a flatscreen
<daskreech> zus: Not sure :) I guess open Kde wallet in the system settings
<daskreech> Maranatha: you have a xorg.conf ?
<Maranatha> I already went to here gksudo nvidia-settings and saved it
<Maranatha> but I figured it would of worked the first time i did it
<zus> daskreech,  not seeing it in systems settings>computer administration
<daskreech> Ok second
<daskreech> Maranatha: how did you test?
<Maranatha> I need to reboot lol to test it
<daskreech> Maranatha: You can just logout and press Alt+E
<daskreech> that's a safe shutdown of the X server
<daskreech> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Maranatha> ok I will give that a try
<daskreech> You can do that as well ^^^^
<daskreech> or you can press alt+Ctrl+PrtScrn+K
<daskreech> The kernel will kill all X instances and then restart one
<daskreech> All waaaaaaay faster than rebooting :)
<Maranatha> so I press that now?
<genii> I guess they found the right key combo
<daskreech> lol
<Maranatha> that was quick :)
<Maranatha> and all is well
<daskreech> WooHoo! Another cookie for me!
<genii> !helpersnack | daskreech
<ubottu> daskreech: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<arch0njw> OMFG...
<arch0njw> (and that would be ... Freaking Goodness)
<genii> arch0njw:  :)
<arch0njw> Is there a way to list all of those commands?
<genii> arch0njw: There is a searchable list of them on http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<arch0njw> genii: neat.  thank you
<genii> arch0njw: You're welcome
<daskreech> Maranatha: you dont need gksudo for nvidia-settings i think. Near as I remember sudo should be enough
<daskreech> genii: Kwallet can keep multiple profiles for Kmail right?
<genii> daskreech: No idea. I use webmail exclusively.
<daskreech> genii: It's a generic kwallet question.
<genii> daskreech: Since it can store stuff like multiple network-manager passwords I would think kmail could have multiple profiles as well, yes
<daskreech> zus: Ok what happens when you open Kmail?
<zus> daskreech,  lets see, lol
<zus> i got my notice of mails
<zus> daskreech,  im trying to find wich account it noticed...
<daskreech> zus: Ok :)
<zus> daskreech,  sorry lunch got here. lol
 * daskreech munch munch munches
<zus> om nom nom nom
<zus> after i tell it to remeber mu p[assword then i get my second  notice and emails
<daskreech> a second prompt?
<bbeck> My select boxes are huge, it appears the reason is that the default delete icon has been replaced by the kmix icon (I'm guessing 32x32).  Does anyone know where the configuration for that (the icon) might be stored so I can change it back?
<daskreech> bbeck: checked in icons under Apperance in the System setting?
<phoenix__> hello everyone
<daskreech> !hi  | phoenix__
<ubottu> phoenix__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phoenix__> iam getting this error when i run the game alien-arena from console with root permissions "*** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/games/alien-arena/crx.sdl terminated
<phoenix__> "
<phoenix__> daskreech: have you played any fps games in kubuntu
<daskreech> Yes
<phoenix__> daskreech: i am trying to play alien arena, when i run the game without root permissions, it is not able to acess the nvidia hardware,but when i give the permission i get the error
<phoenix__> daskreech: ""*** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/games/alien-arena/crx.sdl terminated"
<daskreech> You shouldn't need root to run it
<daskreech> unless you installed it horribly. How did you get it installed?
<phoenix__> every program in my system need root permission to use the 3d acceleration
<daskreech> >_>
<James147> phoenix__: thats not right.... :S
<phoenix__> daskreech: every program in my system need root permission to use the 3d acceleration. i installed it from the software management
<phoenix__> James147: programs like, glxgears, google maps, xbms etc need root permission to use 3d acceleration
<phoenix__> James147: xbmc
<James147> phoenix__: what nvidia drivers are you useing?
<James147> phoenix__: or what graphics card do you have :p
<phoenix__> i am using nvidia 9400gt .i am not using the proprietary drivers, i downloaded the driver from nvidia webpage and installed it
<phoenix__> James147: i am using nvidia 9400gt .i am not using the proprietary drivers, i downloaded the driver from nvidia webpage and installed it
<James147> phoenix__: the nvidia drivers from nvidia are proprietary
<phoenix__> James147: sorry, i ment to say that i installed the drivers manually
<phoenix__> James147: can you help me
<James147> phoenix__: one sec, going to try and install them now
<phoenix__> ok
<James147> phoenix__: Justed installed them and I don't need root to run glxgears... what happens when you try to run it without root?
<phoenix__> i get poor fps
<phoenix__> James147: i get poor fps
<phoenix__> James147: when i run it with root permissions. i get full acceleration
<James147> phoenix__: not seeing any difference here, not really sure why you are getting that
<James147> phoenix__: All i can really suggest is reinstalling the drivers (removing the old ones first if you can)
<phoenix__> James147: one min. will show the error message when i run google maps without root permissions'
<phoenix__> James147: "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)."
<zus> alright now, hello everyone
<zus> daskreech,  are you still about?
<phoenix__> James147: i am getting the same error with xbmc "NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied)." and also this one
<zus> any one care to walk me through makeing kmail recognize my second gmail?... i deleted the two accounts and redid the main one..... just in case now i need the second one
<phoenix__> paste picture?
<vbgunz> anybody got window resizing down to a smooth operation using nvidia binary drivers? How?
<phoenix__> James147: http://imagebin.org/90475
<James147> phoenix__: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=89965#8  <- try this
<daskreech> vbgunz: Depends on the video card ofcourse
<vbgunz> daskreech: I have a gtx260
<phoenix__> James147: the link is very usefull , i have read it and will try the mod
<vbgunz> all other effects run great. resizing shouldn't really be an effect but I messed with every InitialPixmapPlacement and GlyphCache setting and resizing is always botchy
<vbgunz> I am on 9.10, shouldn't there have been a patch to Qt 4.6 that makes resizing smooth as hell?
<zus> how can i get kubuntu 9.10 KDE4.4 ( when i kmenu>aplication>when i slide up, sometimes, but often enough to annoy, the help sticks to the cursor as if im draging  it out...
<zus> to stop doing that/
<zus> nvm on kmail i think i got it working...thanks all who've helpped me
<daskreech> vbgunz: #kwin
<daskreech> zus: So it's all behind Kwallet now?
<vbgunz> this isn't being implemented in Kubuntu at all http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/06/10/smooth-and-solid-resizing-on-x11/
<vbgunz> daskreech: I think Qt might have something to do with this, especially in the above mentioned link
<zus> daskreech,  it should have been at first set up, but i think i messed up on assigning the pop and smtp passwords.
<daskreech> vbgunz: well if you think it's missing in Kubuntu specifcally start @ #kubuntu-devel
<daskreech> zus: oh yeah Duh. Then it will try fail and then reprompt you for the password
<zus> daskreech,  it kept asking for pas word on my 2nd account but i set them up the same ... so y wouldnt the 1st one be asking?
<daskreech> cause you typed it wrong the second time
<phoenix__> James147: i have done the mods. i will reboot now and i will be back
<Ahmed\> hi
<oem> new user been orriented
<Ahmed\> oem umm !
<patiqs> hello
<patiqs> is here anybody ?
<patiqs> (:
<patiqs> i'd like a little bit help
<Tscheesy_> !Help | patiqs
<ubottu> patiqs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<patiqs> thx
<patiqs> !help
<Peace-> patiqs: what?
<zus> anyone use the red glass cursor? does it turn sideways when you hover on links? i find it odd
<patiqs> i've began my new computer life with kubunktu
<patiqs> i'll never use w.......
<Peace-> so what's the problem ma ?
<daskreech> patiqs: Welcome to Kubuntu and Linux!
<patiqs> but unfortunatelly it's quite strange
<patiqs> (:
<Peace-> seawolf: pleae on italian channel man
<Peace-> please
<daskreech> zus: You have a hover link state of the mouse pointer. Edit it from mouse in the system settings and do what you like with it
<Peace-> patiqs: well there are a lots of screencast to learn about kubuntu
<patiqs> thx desk (:
<zus> patiqs,  if you just use linux for emails and internet looking up and research its the same....
<daskreech> patiqs: ask what you want to know
<Ahmed\> I can't switch the desktop on Gnome or KDE :P any idea why ?
<zus> daskreech,  not comeplainign its just odd to me,...never had that b4.. but it takes getting used too
<patiqs> for example, why can't play my dvds ...
<Peace-> seawolf: i know so.... but i dont' know how to use notice xD
<daskreech> zus: Hmm?
<patiqs> and mp3's
<daskreech> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daskreech> patiqs: ^^^^
<zus> daskreech,  we can however complain about my spelling lol
<Peace-> !medibuntu | patiqs
<daskreech> patiqs: for Mp3 install the package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> patiqs: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<oem> genii: dennister hello
<zus> one day i shall make an ap to correct spelling as you type like text message on phones
<daskreech> zus: Or you could put a squiggly red line under it :)
 * genii slides oem a coffee
<zus> daskreech,  well lol,  it still send misspeled words HAHAHA
<Ahmed\> ZUS ! man how are you, Well on Gnome or KDE i can't switch desktop :$
<zus> Ahmed\,  hello
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: how do you switch desktops? keyboard?
<James147> zus: Alot of kde compoents auto spell check, if your useing quasle right click the text bar and you can enable it :)
<zus> Ahmed\,  when you login change the session
<Ahmed\> I switced it by clicking or scrolling on those icons to switch
<James147> zus: Although it seems not to work very well :S
<zus> James147,  i like quasle but i like xcaht more....
<Ahmed\> Change the session to ?  i mean i cant see those switch desktop icons anymore on KDE and on Gnome i do see but they does't woryk and the 3D effects doesnt works anymore even tho i selected :)
<zus> funny i learned ktorrent cuz i couldnt figure out tramsission
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: does ctrl-F1, ctrl-F2, etc switch desktops?
<patiqs> i've used mirc for long time , but i can't use this client ):
<zus> patiqs,  what is mirc? how is it different than irc?
<patiqs> i'd like to switch a hungarian server
<patiqs> mirc is the most popular irc klient for w...
<Ahmed\> No
<patiqs> when i wrote /server irc.sote.hu ,, it worked
<James147> Ahmed\: Do you have multiple desktops set up  | System settings -> Desktop -> Multiple Desktops -> "Number of desktops" |
<Ahmed\> Let me see
<Ahmed\> Yes there are 2 selected
<Ahmed\> but not workign
<James147> Ahmed\: change to the switching tab and see if there are shotcut keys set up for them
<Ahmed\> But when you ZOOM out you can see 4 desktops
<James147> Ahmed\: When you "zoom out" you don't see desktops, you see activities
<zus> James147,  i kinda dont understand the desktop time activities
<James147> Ahmed\: Activities can be linked to desktops and are what is shown on the desktop it self... desktops are what the windows are contained within
<Ahmed\> Yes exactly, now i can switch but i cant get to the exact desktop which i am currentlu on I mean Default
<Ahmed\> Yes right
<James147> Ahmed\: zus: basically, desktops contains windows and activities contains widgets
<Ahmed\> Yes James
<daskreech> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<James147> Ahmed\: there is a widget called "Activity bar" to switch to different activities if you want, or you can enable different activities on different desktops
<Ahmed\> Okay wait
<Ahmed\> Yes James i checked and now i can see the folder activites :)
<Ahmed\> But i dont need this what i need is just 2 desktops but not differents and that shortcuts to switch :) not this activity thin
<zus> James147, im on a temprary 15 inch monitor lol zooming  out is so small...
<Ahmed\> I guess i will set this thing :) Thanks Zus and James :)
<Ahmed\> BR
<Ahmed\> BRB
<James147> zus: you should see it on my netbook, accedently zoomed out twice, could barly see the zoom in key :)
<zus> James147,  lol. i have a 19 inch wide at home and i use a 15wide screens when im on the road....i dont own a laptop i lug my desktop yes im 1984 still
<James147> zus: :D
<zus> how can i use k mail to send email from respective accounts? i have 2 gmail but kmail sends with only one
<patiqs> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<phoenix_> Jaimie: its not working. i think there is a problem with the game
<Jaimie> what?!?!
<phoenix_> Jaimie: sorry, its not for you
<phoenix_> James147: its not working. i think there is a problem with the game
<James147> phoenix_: but can you now use 3d accel without root?
<phoenix_> ya. using this command "chmod 666 /dev/nvidia*"
<phoenix_> James147: but i have to do it everytime i login. i didnt do the 666 permission part
<phoenix_> James147: i cant find the file
<James147> phoenix_: 666 give the owner, group and everyone read/write premisions
<phoenix_> James147: oh
<James147> phoenix_: what error do you getwhen you run the game?
<phoenix_> James147: its similar to sudo
<James147> phoenix_: no, sudo makes you root, chmod changes the premisions of filess
<phoenix_> James147: permenantly or temp?
<James147> phoenix_: so the game runs as a normal user (you really should run it as root)
<James147> phoenix_: preminently, but /dev is a spical place that list devices and isent actually on your hard drive, so gets rewritten at boot
<phoenix_> James147: i know that
<phoenix_> James147: device metaphor
<phoenix_> James147: what are the best games that you have played in linux
<zus> whats the lucid channel?
<James147> phoenix_: wormux was fun :) (worms clone) but I tend to use windows for gaming when i do
<James147> zus: #ubuntu+1
<zus> James147,  t/y
<phoenix_> James147: downloading wormux
<zus> hmm can i get ubuntu cloud on kubuntu? and how
<zus> nvm i got to head out lil check laterl..
<rork> !games | phoenix_
<ubottu> phoenix_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rork> if you're looking for some ;)
<phoenix_> rork: thank you
<mahmoud> hi
<mahmoud> mmmmm
<mahmoud> any one online ?
<mahmoud> or not away ??
<James147> !Hello | mahmoud
<ubottu> mahmoud: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mahmoud> hi james
 * djustice hugs mahmoud
<mahmoud> so
<mahmoud> is this chat for asking questions ?
<djustice> mahmoud: this is indeed a support channel. :)
<James147> mahmoud: questions, general chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<mahmoud> looooooooooooool
<mahmoud> its my first time to kde
<mahmoud> and ubuntu at all
<mahmoud> so
<mahmoud> im new at this world looool
<djustice> mahmoud: ah. congratz. and happy hacking. :) we have fish. and cookies. and doobies.
<mahmoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<djustice> mahmoud: it is a very different world here. but for lots of very good reasons.
<mahmoud> you know
<mahmoud> i love it
<mahmoud> my current word is :
<mahmoud> fuck windows
<mahmoud> hug for open world
<mahmoud> its the future
<James147> !language | mahmoud
<ubottu> mahmoud: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<djustice> mahmoud: hehehe. windows was an important peice of humanity for a while. but yea. the future is kde.
<djustice> mahmoud: oh yea, this channel is moderated. they'll getcha for cursing and using <return> too much...
<mahmoud> sorry james
<James147> mahmoud: Just warning you, :)
<mahmoud> im so happy gays
<mahmoud> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mahmoud> sorry for dab words
<mahmoud> bad words
<arch0njw> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<djustice> mahmoud: try #kde-cafe or #kubuntu-offtopic :) we dont care so much in social places... this channel is just for helping newbs pretty much.
<arch0njw> !ask]
<arch0njw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mahmoud> ok
<mahmoud> i will ask
<mahmoud> first thing
<[Relic]> is there an nvidia settings repair page somewhere?
<mahmoud> last night i already installed my first torrent tracker
<arch0njw> mahmoud: please ask all on one-line.  Using return too often makes the conversation/s really hard to follow.
<James147> mahmoud: and it anoys FloodBotK1
<mahmoud> how  to use return to ??
<arch0njw> James147: mahmoud: and ppl like me who look at IRC from time to time and are "irked" to see a series of messages all from the same person that could have been one nessage.
<arch0njw> mahmoud: simply ask your question.  If you need to explain or preable it, please send that in the same message.
<mahmoud> ok
<arch0njw> [Relic]: what do you mean an nvidia settings repair page?
<[Relic]> something got screwed after I rebooted now I want my monitor back to its full size, but I can't even find the system hardware list in 9.10
<mahmoud> as i say its my first tracker and im the administrator so im the only seedr for now . should i open port in my router to seed well for my leechers ?
<James147> [Relic]: If your useing teh nvidia propraity driver "nvidia-xconfig" and "nvidia-settings" (run as root) can help recreate your xorg.conf file
<arch0njw> [Relic]: that sounds like you need to run the x reconfig.  I need to look that up.
<arch0njw> [Relic]: or what James147 said :)
<[Relic]> there is no nvidia-xconfig
<arch0njw> mahmoud: So after all that... I am hoping someone else knows more about torrent clients.  My -guess- would be that you would need to open the port on your router -- that is the only way "outsiders" can get to what you are sharing.
<[Relic]> or maybe it just errors out
<James147> [Relic]: Do you ahve the propriaty nvidia drivers installed?
<arch0njw> [Relic]: have you checked /etc/X11 to see if you have a backup of your xorg.conf?
<[Relic]> seemed to have worked the second run, but still showing unknown monitor
<phoenix_> James147: one small infi. i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers for every kerel update.after with my system works good
<arch0njw> [Relic]: "unknown monitor" happens.
<arch0njw> phoenix_: wow... that's odd.  I don't have to, BUT I do notice that they automatically reconfigure with each update.
<[Relic]> the unknown monitor doesn't allow the resolutions to get high enough for the monitor
<[Relic]> brb
<phoenix_> arch0njw: what is your graphics card model
<arch0njw> phoenix_: GeForce 7900 GS
<mahmoud> tracker support system saying : With PID system your seeding status working fin but now im seeding file for leecher and it works bad
<BluesKaj> arch0njw, install the nvidia-glx-190 driver
<phoenix_> arch0njw: mine is 9400gt. i read somewhare that this problem existsfor 9 series
<arch0njw> BluesKaj: why do I want to install the 190 driver?
<arch0njw> phoenix_: Hrm... odd.  Not sure what is going on then.
<arch0njw> [Relic]: if you don't have a backup of your xorg.conf you can restore, the only other thing I can think of trying is running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".  That has bailed me out of a few mistakes when I didn't backup the xorg.conf first.
<James147> arch0njw: he left
<arch0njw> James147: oh.  I turned off part/quit notification as that was overflooding the chat for me.
<BluesKaj> arch0njw,  after installing the driver do sudo nvidia-xconfig, after this your montor should work properly with X.
<arch0njw> BluesKaj: it was [Relic] who was having the trouble :)
<phoenix_> i have installed nvidia driver version 190.53 for 9400gt. is that the correct one
<BluesKaj> arch0njw, ok sorry .. dinnertime bbl
<[Relic]> whee fun, now kubuntu starts in 640x480 mode
<phoenix_> [Relic]: have you reinstalled the drivers
<[Relic]> any ideas on how to get the nvidia stuff to keep the proper setting and restart properly
<[Relic]> reinstalled them today when it screwed up after a bug fix update
<rainy-day> Where can I change keyb. shortcut to lock screen?
<phoenix_> did you use the driver from the nvidia page
<rainy-day> yes.. thanks will look there
<arch0njw> phoenix_: pls use the nick you are addressing.  I think some mixup is happening.
<phoenix_> arch0njw: sorry
<phoenix_> [Relic]: did you use the driver from the nvidia page
<arch0njw> rainy-day: system settings, keyboard and mouse, global keyboard shortcuts, choose "KWin" from "KDE Component"
<arch0njw> phoenix_: np
<[Relic]> used the packgage drivers
<James147> rainy-day: System setitngs -> Keyboad and Mouse -> Global Keyboard settings -> "KDE Compoent" -> Run command Interface -> "lock session"
<arch0njw> rainy-day: oops.  my bad.  What James147 said!
<rainy-day> awesome, thanks James147 and arch0njw
<phoenix_> [Relic]: try to install the driver from the nvidia webpage and at the time of installation it will promt for permission for modifing the xorg.cong file, select yes and proceed
<phoenix_> [Relic]: the driver has to be installed in the console mode
<phoenix_> [Relic]: what is your card model
<[Relic]> gt8600
<Ahmed\> Hi
<[Relic]> card ain't the problem the config seems to be the main problem
<arch0njw> !hi | Ahmed\
<mahmoud> ؟؟
<Ahmed\> How to turn off tab chatting on kopete ??
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<[Relic]> was working fine before today
<Ahmed\> Thanks :)
<James147> [Relic]: have you tryed setting things up in "nvidia-settings"?
<phoenix_> [Relic]: here is the download link-->http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<mahmoud> شاةثي
<mahmoud> ahmed
<phoenix_> James147: i think what relic is facing has happened to me. i did the same thing and its working well
<Ahmed\> Yeah ?
<phoenix_> [Relic]: are you downloading the driver
<mahmoud> settinges
<Ahmed\> okay and
<mahmoud> configur
<Ahmed\> yeah and
<mahmoud> behavior
<Ahmed\> actually i had did that on KDE 4.3 but after updates i lost all the settings
<[Relic]> how does that change the monitor settings so it knows what monitor to use and the monitors settings?
<mahmoud> chat
<Ahmed\> Ijat
<Ahmed\> Okay
<mahmoud> uncheck always show tabs
<Ahmed\> Now ?
<James147> Ahmed\: Kopete -> Settings -> Configure... -> Behaviour -> Chat -> "Chat Window Grouping Policy"
<Ahmed\> The first one
<phoenix_> [Relic]: you driver is broken, you have to reinstall it
<arch0njw> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ahmed\> James you alwats helps me :$ thanks dude
<phoenix_> [Relic]: for me it happens for every kernel update
<Ahmed\> James, KDE is running so slow i mean it never were on KDE 4.3 what do i do ! :)
<James147> Ahmed\: what version are you running and how it is "slow"?
<Ahmed\> I am on Kopete as usual and Playing an MP3 and one window from Dolphin and IRC thats it 4
<James147> Ahmed\: what version of kde?
<Ahmed\> KDE 4.4 the latest
<Ahmed\> on KK
<James147> Ahmed\:  Try disabling "desktop effects" and see if its any better, if it is and you still want effects try to remove some of the effects  you dont care about
<Ahmed\> Okay
<Ahmed\> I did
<Ahmed\> ANd now seems smooth
<Ahmed\> :)
<mahmoud> what is mini Req for displaying my desktop with full effects ??
<James147> mahmoud: Not that high I don't think, but I don't know the exact numbers. I think 3d accel is required though
<James147> mahmoud: Best think is to try it and see, if its too slow try disabling some effects
<mahmoud> my current apps mozilla firefox ( 25 tab ) , mp3 player , kopete and the irc client
<mahmoud> + gftp , utorrent
<mahmoud> and alot of thing first time to see it looool
<mahmoud> working fine with full desktop effect and my pc ram 512 pro 2.6
<mahmoud> is that is fine or what ?
<Ahmed\> Okay well guys, I am having a ATI's Shared graphics card and it takes about a GB of RAM so total @ 1300 MB around, So why is the KDE running slow i mean when i turn the Extra features on , Or lets say Show i upgrade the VGA card! once and for all
<James147> mahmoud: 512mb of ran should be fine as long as you don't do any mem intensive tasks (gaming, larg image processcing etc..)
<Ahmed\> James you just gaved my answer
<Ahmed\> :$
<[Relic]> so I should remove the nvidia drivers and reinstall them from the packages and then it will detect the monitor properly and give the correct vesa and resolutions settings?
<Ahmed\> James, Does Linux Ubuntu KDE works on a macbook pro ?
<James147> [Relic]: Possibally... but if nothing else has helped you can try it
<James147> Ahmed\: As far as I know yes
<Ahmed\> oh great
<Ahmed\> So is it true MAC OSX all are unix based ?
<[Relic]> I'll try the 173 package and get rid of the 180 ones
<James147> Ahmed\: Yes, as are many other operating systems
<Ahmed\> Oh , Well so what's the key differences between Linux And OSX ? lightly i guess not much ? is t
<Ahmed\> it
<James147> Ahmed\: OSX is proprietary, linux is open source... There are many different apps for both paltforms and both offer a different experince
<James147> Ahmed\: Most notabally OSX is very very hardware dependent, where as linux is very hardware independent
<Ahmed\> Oh you just told the key difference !
<Ahmed\> How can i be assure or Linux's Security ? I mean i do know windows so well !
<Ahmed\> OF not OR
<[Relic]> is there some sort of package that will replace the defective network manager that seems to randomly start the lan connection?
<TNZ> INFO : Catalyst 10.3 are working on Kubuntu64 ... fluidity and so on
<TNZ> Relic >> Your version of KDE ?
<James147> Ahmed\: security in linux (as with other systems) is a large topic and I cannot really comment on it now... try reading around if you want to know more about it there is plenty of source material out there (although alot of it is very biased)
<[Relic]> whatever is with 9.10
<TNZ> ??? Catalyst 9.10 ?
<[Relic]> removed the nvidia drivers and didn't realise the stupid thing didn't startt the lan connection so there is no x anything on the system, now I have to dig up some nvidia drivers to maybe get it working again
<[Relic]> sometimes have to start the computer multiple times to get the lan working with the knetwork manager thing
<mahmoud> message archive for kopete how to enable it ?
<[Relic]> sorry if I am a little laggy here, I am running between the working computer and the not working one
<new_bember> have no any troubles with knetwork and wifi connection
<new_bember> mahmoud: archive or history?
<James147>  [Relic]: if your connected by cable (not wireless) try running "sudo dhclient" to get an internet connection
<mahmoud> both if its avaliable
<new_bember> also you should smoke some log files (-:
<new_bember> seems you need history
<TNZ> mahmoud >> Parameter menu > Configure > Modules icon and finally activate History module :)
<TNZ> mahmoud, you get it ?
<mahmoud> ىخ
<mahmoud> no
<mahmoud> searching for it right now
<mahmoud> nothing
<jemadux> one n00b question
<[Relic]> I have dsl but all it did was try something and fail, not sure if the bad shut down which force the system bell to ring incessantly damaged the lan port (power error warning during shut down from live cd), or if it is simply bad programming
<TNZ> mahmoud, aur you french ?
<TNZ> are
<mahmoud> loooool
<mahmoud> no im not
<mahmoud> why ?
<TNZ> in french, il'll be quicker
<TNZ> it'll
<mahmoud> u r french ?
<TNZ> normally, history mecanism is in Kopete's modules
<TNZ> ben voui
<TNZ> yep
<mahmoud> je ne parle pa france
<mahmoud> trying to learn it
<lalalol> ce n'est pas difficile :p
<TNZ> oka, let's continue in british blabla
<lalalol> l'anglais = english
<TNZ> so, have you found kopete's module in parameter window ?
<mahmoud> there is no parameter window
<mahmoud> what u mean with parameter window  ?
<TNZ> I mean on the main window
<TNZ> parameter menu
<mahmoud> no
<mahmoud> there is no module
<TNZ> oka, may be yau have not insalled them ... let me have a look in synaptic
<mahmoud> and ??
<[Relic]> where do you find system information on this?  It used to be asimple click to get a list of the hardware stuff but I don't see that in 9.10
<[Relic]> cannot find anything to set monitor or resolution information at all much less find what the system is seeing
<TNZ> I was looking for a DEB package
<TNZ> so ... what's your KDE version ?
<mahmoud> me ?
<TNZ> yes
<mahmoud> wait
<mahmoud> 4.3.2
<Typos_King> [Relic]:    what are  you looking for?
<TNZ> modules in kopete
<arch0njw> Typos_King: [Relic]:  yeah!  There used to be a "System Information" thing in KDE.  I cannot find it now either.
<TNZ> mahmoud can't find them
<Typos_King> .. yeah... well... not sure
<Typos_King> I recall it may have had... one...yeah, can't say, I had one but I think that was SuSE's stuff
<Typos_King> [Relic]:    what are  you looking for? specifically?
<TNZ> mahmoud, I'm using KDE 4.4.1 version and I've got a lot of modules in kopete
<arch0njw> Typos_King: I remember it from KDE3
<mahmoud> how to install them ??
<Typos_King> arch0njw:    yeah, I'd think so too, I recall I think it was listed as Hardware Information
<timo> hi
<timo> jemand da
<Typos_King> but anyhow, there are several ways to get such, and there are at least a couple of GUI apps I know offhand
<Typos_King> !de | timo
<ubottu> timo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<timo> thx
<timo> ok
<arch0njw> Typos_King: [Relic]: I found this, but it is a "compile it yourself":  http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/stable+sysinfo+2.0?content=98808
<Typos_King> arch0njw:    ubuntu itself comes with one already, and there's a frontend you can get from the repositiores
<Typos_King> then again [Relic]   fainted or something
<radar3d> hello anyone online?
<arch0njw> !ask | radar3d
<ubottu> radar3d: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<radar3d> the wubi web page I downloaded the installer, but it fails to download the program for installation.  I looked in the log and it points to "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/daily-live/current/karmic-netbook-i386.metalink" and says file not found
<radar3d> they have change the name of the file from "karmic" to Lucid" so the installer won't work
<arch0njw> radar3d: that's not nice of them...
<radar3d> nope
<arch0njw> I recommend the liveCD instead then.  You can make a bootable USB flash drive from it if you need to.
<Typos_King> yeah
<James147> wonder why its looking in the "daily-live"? isent that for prerelease? which makes sence that they renamed it to lucid
<arch0njw> James147: indeed
<radar3d> I don't know I'm just reporting what the error log pointed to and there is no such directory there
<James147> radar3d: which leads me to ask, are you trying to install the beta version or stable?
<radar3d> I'm going for newbie first install on netbook
<DarkwingDuck> radar3d: You'll love it
<radar3d> not if I can't get it installed LOL
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<DarkwingDuck> radar3d: having problems with it?
<radar3d> yep
<ryrych> hi, I got the following outpur message when running picard (a id3 tagger): (24328) KSycocaPrivate::openDatabase: Trying to open ksycoca from  "/var/tmp/kdecache-wojtek/ksycoca4" how to solve it?
<Typos_King> radar3d:    soooo, what are you trying to install?
<James147> radar3d: try downloading the karmic live cd and useing the wubi installer in there
<Typos_King> 8.x? 9.x?
<DarkwingDuck> radar3d: what's the issue?
<radar3d> the wubi installer points to wrong location for files
<DarkwingDuck> may I ask why you are instally via wubi?
<DarkwingDuck> s/instally/installing
<Typos_King> radar3d:    soooo, what are you trying to install?  8.x? 9.x?
<radar3d> Whatever will work, never used it before tried out redhat years ago
<radar3d> so what do I do from here?
<James147> radar3d: hmm, seemed to work for me, you should try redownloading it see if it helpes (http://wubi-installer.org/)
<radar3d> when did you try it, and did you try the kubuntu netbook one?
<Typos_King> ryrych:     did it ever run?
<James147> yes, although I did it in wine :p but it dident seem to ahve any errors
<Typos_King> radar3d:    sooo   get 9.1 then, the live-cd  and from it you can also make a live-usb
<James147> radar3d: give me a min and I will test it on a windows box
<Typos_King> and install from there
<ryrych> Typos_King: yes, but crashes at searching
<Typos_King> ryrych:     as far as I can tell is a bad install of picard
<Typos_King> ryrych:     remove it, purge the config files, retry
<radar3d> trying the regular ubuntu version on netbook seems to be at least pointed to the right web site
<Typos_King> k
<[Relic]> doubt this will hold but I am up to 1152 res
<James147> radar3d: you can always try the normal kubuntu version and install the netboox package manually (kubuntu-netbook)
<radar3d> What is the diff between kubuntu and unbuntu?
<Typos_King> unbuntu? hehh
<James147> radar3d: mostly kbuntu used the kde desktop interface and ubuntu use gnome
<radar3d> ubuntu'
<Typos_King> radar3d:    difference is only the desktop and window manager
<radar3d> ohhh I remeber them from my redhat days
<radar3d> I liked gnome better I think
<James147> radar3d: you should try kde again, it has changes ALOT recently
<ryrych> Typos_King has't helped and got segmentation fault :)
<radar3d> hmmm I guess it can't hurt but their link is broken
<iconmefisto> radar3d: or try both gnome and kde, switch from one to the other
<Typos_King> ryrych:     I'd try an older different version, I'd think there should be one avaiable, what version are you installing?
<radar3d> LOL tiny 16GB netbook ramdrive
<new_bember> hey guys, whats wrong with powerdevil in kde 4.4.1? After startup it choose dynamic cpu policy, how can I change it to performance policy by default?
<James147> radar3d: once you have one version of ubuntu installed you can easly install the others from within it
<ryrych> Typos_King 0.11
<Typos_King> ryrych:    I'm guessing this isn't in lucid 10.04?
<ryrych> Typos_King: No, karmic (Kubuntu)
<Typos_King> ryrych:    http://ftp.riken.go.jp/pub/Linux/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/picard/     maybe an older or newer version may do
<Phoenixz> Question.. My dad is using Kubuntu 9.10.. He has a canon printer, which as first was automatically recognized, no problem at all, all worked fine (minus scanning, but thats another subject).. Then suddenly the priunter just didnt print anymore. Nothing worked, so I decided to delete the printer and have KDE automatically add it again..
<Phoenixz> problem is, KDE is not recognizing the printer whatsoever
<James147> new_bember: System settings -> Advances (tab) -> Power Managment -> Edit Profiles -> (profile you want to edit probally preformance) -> CPU and system
<Phoenixz> When I try to add it, all I have is a button "add network printer" and "add new printer class"..
<Phoenixz> Its a USB printer, NOT a network printer..
<Phoenixz> I tried "add network printer" where I have lots of options, but no USB printer.. plus I have to specify lots of stuff manually thta I don't know..
<Phoenixz> How can I have Kubuntu detect the printer automatically again?
<iconmefisto> Phoenixz: sounds like a connection problem. tried a different usb port, or remove and reinsert usb connection
<new_bember> James147: no sucsess.. anyway after bootup powerdevil choose dynamic policy
<new_bember> Phoenixz: try TurboPrint
<James147> new_bember: any reason you `need` it to be set to preformance? dynamic is the best option in most cases
<radar3d> so how do I do the get live version and make usb??/
<James147> radar3d: unetbootin is the easiest way
<arch0njw> !unetbootin
<James147> radar3d: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<new_bember> James147: I`ve laptop.. 99% of time used at home or at office for hardwork.. I need more performance (-:
<radar3d> Thanks guys will check it out
<Typos_King> radar3d:    sooo   get 9.1 then, the live-cd  and from it you can also make a live-usb
<James147> new_bember: changing it to `preformance` is going to make very little difference dynamic will automatacally up your cpu speed when it needs to with very very little noticable effect if any
<radar3d> I'll try typos_king
<ryrych> Typos_King: newest version solved the problem - thanks :)
<James147> new_bember: your going to get better preformnce by optimising other parts of the laptop, like disabling desktop effects cloing unused windows
<new_bember> James147: well, let it be.. thank you man
<new_bember> yes this is done.. also I use custom kernel
<iconmefisto> Phoenixz: if you want to confirm the printer is connecting thru usb, in konsole: tail -f /var/log/messages  and then plug in the usb connector. you should see a message when you plug it in
<James147> new_bember: and ironically dynamic is better at powersaving then the powersaving scheme :S
<new_bember> haha
<new_bember> James147: maybe you know how to make conky background transparent in kde?
<James147> new_bember: conky?
<arch0njw> !conky
<arch0njw> doh... doesn't know :(
<arch0njw> James147: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<new_bember> James147: yes
<arch0njw> James147: You can install conky from the repositories (sudo apt-get install conky)
<katie> hello everyone
<mahmoud_> ????
<mahmoud_> hi katie
<James147> new_bember: not sure... but you can force kwin to make it transparent by Alt+F3 -> Advanced -> Spical Application prefences -> Preferences -> Active opacity in % | In active opacity in %
<new_bember> James147: I`m use Compiz instead kwin
<James147> new_bember: Then I cannot help :p
<new_bember> James147: not a problem, thank you anyway
<James147> new_bember: any reason your using compiz instead of kwin?
 * smatt454 is away: I'm busy
<Phoenixz> iconmefisto: gets weird.. dont see anything
<iconmefisto> Phoenixz: bad cable maybe?
<Typos_King> Phoenixz:     did you have it plugged in BEFORE booting up the machine?
<iconmefisto> Phoenixz: you can try lsusb command too, see what is listed
<Phoenixz> iconmefisto:  Typos_King: Checking cables now yeah.. already tried lsusb, shows nothing.. means its bad on a much lower level
<Phoenixz> or just cable loose :P
<iconmefisto> Phoenixz: lsusb shows no printer? or nothing at all?
<jovis> do you have her number?
<jovis> cable?
<Phoenixz> iconmefisto: lsusshows stuff, but no printer
<jovis> if she's loose...
<Phoenixz> iconmefisto: okay, cabel check done, printer on, lsusb now shows canon.. thats a good start..
<iconmefisto> Phoenixz: probably reboot is easiest way to set it up now. should happen automatically
<Typos_King> yeah
<me> hi all
<Typos_King> allo
<tiorody> I'm back
<tiorody> oops... I'm having troubles with the screen length
<tiorody> Hello, guys. Is it true that kubuntu 10 is right on the way?
<sp1d3r> hello hello
<sp1d3r> anyone here?
<DarkwingDuck> sp1d3r: can we help you?
<Typos_King> sorta
<sp1d3r> I am sorry.. I am new here and just wanted to see why no one was talking
<DarkwingDuck> :) Lurking
<Typos_King> sp1d3r:
<Typos_King> woops
<sp1d3r> wow this is a lot different.. this IRC
<Vroomfondle> sp1d3r: IRC is a bit more laid-back than some other chat contexts.
<Vroomfondle> people tend to hang around for a long time, occasionally dipping in.
<Vroomfondle> so sometimes it seems like no-one's here
<Typos_King> sp1d3r:   Õ¿Õ
<sp1d3r> yeah thats what I intend to do as well.. just need to fond the proper room.. or is it called channel here?
<ForgeAus> seems that way
<ForgeAus> but not necessarily is
<Vroomfondle> it's called a channel, usual
<Vroomfondle> usually
<ForgeAus> room is synonymous with channel on IRC
<sp1d3r> i see.. how do u search channels?
<ForgeAus> although if getting technical I think channel is the more correct term to be used...
<ForgeAus> uh I don't recommend you do it but there is a /list command
<ForgeAus> or use the web on undernet's website if they have a listing there
<ForgeAus> oops freenode sorry
<ForgeAus> wrong server group
<sp1d3r> and why is that you dont recommend a list?
<ForgeAus> if not theres also a searchirc website, but thats all server groups it knows about...
<James147> sp1d3r: if your looking for a spific cannel asking can lead you to the right place :)
<rmrfslash> i'm having issues connectiong to my landlords verizon fios router
<ForgeAus> because the server is much better used to operate chat than sending out long lists of channels
<rmrfslash> my wife's macbook can connect just fine (what a surprise) however when I put the credentials into knetworkmanager... it's a no-go
<rmrfslash> I know it's WEP
<sp1d3r> why do some messages appear highlighted and others dont?
<rmrfslash> and her machine confirms the network is accepting a WEP password
<rmrfslash> can someone perhaps give me a hand?
<ForgeAus> (what I mean is it places a burden on the surver to send you the list if you ask for it, not that it can't be done, its just not a great way of doing it)
<James147> rmrfslash: you sueing knetworkmanager?
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:      install -> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome;   and ditch knetworkmanager :)
<Vroomfondle> sp1d3r: the highlight probably means you've been mentoned in the message
<Vroomfondle> it depends on the IRC client, and on your settings
<sp1d3r> i see forgeAus
<rmrfslash> Not sure how to troubleshoot this. I've been able to connect to just about every network and all of a sudden this one is giving me trouble
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:      afaik, gnome's nm handles networks better, thus
<rmrfslash> See, I had to do this last time... install *another* frickin network manager
<sp1d3r> and yes u r right Vrmm.. all the messages that I am mentioned in appear highlighted
<Typos_King> hehe
<sudokode> ohai
<Vroomfondle> sp1d3r: to fill out my name, type e.g. "vro" then press tab
<rmrfslash> why is kubuntu's network manager always such a frickin joke
<rmrfslash> this is something they seriously need to work on
<ForgeAus> sp1d3r:  thats a fucntion of your particualr client program they don't all do that
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:      well, my gripe will only be about knetworkmanager only :)
<James147> rmrfslash: try chaging "Authentication" in the wep page from open system to sharedd key
<sudokode> just use wicd
<sp1d3r> aah.. I get it Vroomfondle
<rmrfslash> and the plasmoid network manager used to work well
<rmrfslash> James147: tried it... but let me try again
<sp1d3r> my linux box is pretty boring looking.. I saw on youtube how people have Uber Cute linuxboxes
<sudokode> =\
<sudokode> http://omploader.org/vM3k4bg
<rmrfslash> James147: Tried it... the behavior is when I plug in the password, select Shared Key and hit OK the window returns immediately again asking for a password. I tried this a couple times. Then, when I switch it back to Open System it accepts the password but just sits there "Activating" indefinitely
<sp1d3r> yeah that would be one of them
<Typos_King> sp1d3r:   you can add funky themes and many 'eye-candy' stuff
<DarkwingDuck> mine is farly basic... KNR 10.04b on a tablet
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:      install -> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome;   and ditch knetworkmanager :)
<sp1d3r> Typos_King: right.. so I have heard.. but I just have not been able to do that... see I am kinda noob
<sudokode> lol
<Typos_King> !themes | sp1d3r
<ubottu> sp1d3r: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rmrfslash> Typos_King: doing this now... sadly
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:      is pretty reliable to me :)
<rmrfslash> This is why I am afraid sometimes to using Linux on a laptop.
<sp1d3r> thanks Typos_King and ubottu
<rmrfslash> What if it's a bug in the network manager... what do you do?
<DarkwingDuck> http://kde-look.org is for KDE vice Gnome
<rmrfslash> how do you download the source to patch it
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:      I think the patches and stuff will be in the 'backports' packages, but I'd not bother
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:      not to mention gnome's nm UI is much simpler
<Vroomfondle> sp1d3r: ubottu is a bot :) Just a computer program which does our bidding
<Vroomfondle> we are its masters, mwahahah
<sp1d3r> ooops... lol
<DarkwingDuck> Typos_King: we are testing a new NM plasmoid that is actually quite simple to use
<Typos_King> m....mmm
<Typos_King> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yeah, Not sure if it will make the 10.04 cut or not yet...
<sp1d3r> i have a question.. worth an ask.. I have a  ubuntu box with two Hdds, the first (HDA) has been partitioned into two partitions.. the first partition holds ubuntu and the second is just songs and stuff, I was wondering if the second partiion and the second drive could be made to look like one big drive
<James147> sp1d3r: not easily if it is at all possible
<sp1d3r> figured.. thanks though James147
<James147> sp1d3r: one thing you can do it mount the one inside the other
<DarkwingDuck> sp1d3r: do you have an external HDD or, enough room on the first partition to hold the information on the second one
<sp1d3r> i do have an external hard drive, but the two drives I am talking about are both internal
<Vroomfondle> sp1d3r: if you were starting from scratch you could use LVM to do it, but as there's already data on it then you might find it tricky
<avihay> sp1d3r: It's possible. look for software raid on linux
<rmrfslash_> I just installed the plasma-widget-network-manager and I cannot even find the sucker in the Add Widgets list. Anyone?
<Typos_King> sp1d3r:   yes it can be done.... move over your music content to an external storage, delete that partition, resize the other take all free space, then dump your music back in :)
<sp1d3r> cool.. thanks avihay
<sp1d3r> but Typos_King they are two separate physical drives
<Typos_King> sp1d3r:    .. yes.... is called a 'Raid array'.... if you wish, you can check in google
<sp1d3r> Typos_King: thanks, I will check it out right away
<Typos_King> well.... raid or clustering I think, raid is a bit different
<sp1d3r> i wanna do a JBOD .. well kinda
<avihay> and like Vroomfondle, you'll probably need to reformat the partitions in the process
<sp1d3r> Vroomfondle: i could get the data out of there,.,, its not important data
<Vroomfondle> sp1d3r: look into LVM or Linux Software RAID
<sp1d3r> will do thanks Vroomfondle
<biertie> anyone here that manned the kubuntu booth during chemnitzer linux tage?
<Typos_King> chemnitzer?   bless you
<biertie> why Typos_King ?
<Typos_King> well
<Typos_King> sounded like a sneeze, soooo
<Typos_King> not sure what you're asking though
<Typos_King> did you mean to refer to Grub boot?
#kubuntu 2010-03-27
<Cookiekiller> chemnitz is a city in east germany :P
<Cookiekiller> every there are the chemnitzer linux days
<Cookiekiller> every year*
<rmrfslash> OK... so again, I installed the plasma-widget-network-manager and I cannot see it in the Add Widgets list.
<rmrfslash> Am I doing something wrong here?
<rmrfslash> I figured I should be able to see the widget (and it's featured on the homepage for 9.04)
<oxymoron> Hi guys, how to fix this: "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.", I have tried dpkg --configure -a, sudo apt-get install -f and sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get autoremove
<genii> I wish they'd fix their connection
<Typos_King> oxymoron:   when do you get that?
<genii> Paraselene_: Fix your connection please
<rmrfslash> Typos_King: I installed the gnome network manager... how do I launch it?
<genii> Bah
<sudokode> lol, might wanna +b them
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:   nm-applet
<Typos_King> rmrfslash:   you may also want to kill knetworkmanager before
<oxymoron> Typos_King: I get that after I upgraded from Karmic to Lucid Beta and rebooted and saw that it havent installed udev anc could not restart kernel. Then I had to use chroot from my other parallell Ubuntu Karmic on my sandbox partition xD ANd the previous packages arent setuped and is locked inside apt or dpkg. Is it possible to cleanup and make a fresh apt-get install -f without continue last session?
<vbgunz> anybody got window resizing down to a smooth operation using nvidia binary drivers? How?
<Typos_King> oxymoron:  not even sure if you can do much reverting when doing such 'upgrade'
<oxymoron> Typos_King: It must be possible to revert or breakup that dpkg session. I dont want to continue last session with sudo apt-get install -f which it does.
<oxymoron> Typos_King: Its something about findutils depends on libc6 and libc6 depends on findutils ... moment22 :D
<downclimb> today my audio on Kubuntu suddenly stopped working for all non-KDE4 applications...does anybody have any experience with this?
<downclimb> I've tried booting to an older kernel, doing /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset and restart, but still no luck
<gigigiggi> nlk
<gigigiggi> jml;mj\k
<[Relic]> NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidiactl (Permission denied).    direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)    Any ideas on how to fix this?
<rainy-day> I set 'minimize window' shortcut to ctrl-m in global keyb. shortcuts, and hit 'apply', but it doesn't work. I'm also running compiz.. ctrl-m is not mapped to anything in compiz though.
<Ites> nn all \o
<downclimb> had to install some pulseaudio stuff to unmute an output...I swear audio in KDE gives the Windows registry a run for its money on complexity
<nomad111> every time i open kopete my browsers stop outputting audio any idea how to solve this?
<oxymoron> How to solve this guys then: "Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6"?
<sudokode> yawn
<oxymoron> sudokode: :)
 * oxymoron sighs that he has to manually install libc binaries ... because some idiot programmer locked apt and dpkg out from each other because cycle dependecies xD
<sudokode> use install
<oxymoron> sudokode: It doesnt work because libc6 isnt installed and apt depends on it xD
<sudokode> not apt
<sudokode> the "install" program
<sudokode> man install
<sudokode> lol
<FloodBotK1> sudokode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudokode> blow me, failbot
<oxymoron> sudokode: What does it do, dont understand manual
<sudokode> copies files and sets attributes
<sudokode> what are you doing? copying the bin/ lib/ include/ stuff from the package?
<oxymoron> sudokode: Yes, thats what manual says, but what does it mean?
<oxymoron> sudokode: Yes
<sudokode> lol, you know how you copy binaries and chmod +x them?
<sudokode> it basically just combines those two tasks
<oxymoron> sudokode: I need to manually download source files and install by forcing dpkg to overwrite old libc6 that ist really installed pshysicly but it says it is xD
<sudokode> oh =\
<sudokode> god, sctp is cool
<oxymoron> sudokode: I managed to do it for libc6, but I have to do it for its dependecies as well ... sucks ass. Google couldnt answer me either, I had to try and one time I actually removed libc6 and dpkg wasnt able to load at all so I had to manually copy the files to make dpkg work again :D
<sudokode> sounds boring :(
<oxymoron> sudokode: Are you kidding me, it have been taking me like hours just to figure out how to do it manually ...
<sudokode> you should use gentoo :P
<oxymoron> sudokode: And after that I HOPUFULLY can use apt-get again and install Lucid and THEN MAYBE I can reboot again xD
<sudokode> lol
<sudokode> omg
<sudokode> one of these chromium extensions is destroying the acid3 test... now I've gotta narrow it down..
<oxymoron> sudokode: Oh crap, I accidently removed libc6 on this system as well and cant fucking extract the deb-files ... :'(
<sudokode> =\
<oxymoron> sudokode: When I finally managed to fix libc6 I got this: E: Kunde inte genomföra omedelbar konfiguration på "base-files".Se man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure för information. (2)
<oxymoron> lol
<oxymoron> sudokode: Oh yes, whos the man. FINALLY GOT IT fixed :D
<sudokode> cool
<oxymoron> sudokode: Hahahaha lol, right after I said that I got logged out from this account on some strange reason :D
<sudokode> heh
<oxymoron> sudokode: Do you know what this means btw? gdbm fatal: lseek error
<sudokode> nope o.o
<oxymoron> sudokode: apt-get outputs that once in awhile after triggers
<sudokode> no clue, never used apt-get
<oxymoron> sudokode: Its like the annoying python trigger before that said something strange, really annoying because I always look on the process while apt-get is working :P
<oxymoron> WHat do you use then for installing packages? :)
<Guest65879> Sound not working in kubuntu on Macbook Pro 4,1, any ideas?
<Guest65879> ive tried the method here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Karmic#Sound
<Guest65879> any help for the kubuntu noob?
<Guest65879> no mactel kubuntu anything?
<Guest65879> help
<Guest65879> is there a better channel for mactel help?
<jovis> #osx or #mac?
<jovis> what kinda help are you looking for
<jovis> or did you mean mattel
<jovis> like the easy-bake oven channel?
<Guest65879> jovis: yes
<Guest65879> jovis: the easy bake over channel
<Guest65879> sound not working on ubuntu / kde session. macbook pro 4,1
<jovis> did you install ubuntu on a mac or what? why are you asking in here?
<Guest65879> ubuntu install on mac but ive been using kde mostly
<Guest65879> so i just figured id start here
<Guest65879> bad idea?
<jovis> i wouldnt say its a bad idea
<jovis> is the hw drivers installed and working? are all the "mute" buttons and shit set to  "nonmute" ?
<sudokode> boom
<Guest65879> jovis: i got it. #ubuntu helped me. headphones was it. (?)
<jovis> i dunno was it?
<Guest65879> jovis: yes it was headphones, i was wondering why "headphones" would control the speakers
<Guest65879> that was the "?"
<jovis> you had headphones plugged in and the speakers didnt work? hehe
<Guest65879> no
<Guest65879> lol
<Guest65879> nothing is plugged in
<Guest65879> i unmuted headphones and then the speakers worked
<jovis> hm strange
<jovis> glad its fixed for you now tho
<jovis> have fun wiuth your mac
<Guest65879> thanks jovis- preciate it
<aperson> I wish I could have my webcam up
<aperson> well, I could
<aperson> but it's not my ip
<Guest65879> on another hand, cube effect in KDE, can I set it up as in GNOME? so I can use "CTRL-left mouse"? its more fluid that way, rather than having to press "enter" after i get to the side I need
<Guest65879> hand=note
<aperson> oh man, wrong room
<aperson> :3
<Guest65879>  I think the cube effect in KDE is goofy, I need to hot corner to get to it and press enter to leave it, i cant just click and drag as in GNOME.
<elementalbrand> hi all
<Guest65879> any tips on making the cube more fluid? or how to map it the same as GNOME?
<Guest65879> so if I have kde installed on top of ubuntu, does compiz do anything under KDE?
<maco> Guest65879: you could run compiz and kde together, but kde's default window manager, kwin, has many of the same effects built in
<maco> Guest65879: and yes you can map different shortcuts. look in systemsettings. i think its in the "desktop" category
<Guest65879> maco: Im doing that currently, I just want the cube to be more fluid as in GNOME, I cant get it to map the cube to CTRL+button 1 because it just ignores input from button 1 during the mapping
<Guest65879> maco: so i just figured i would try to do it thru compiz, but compiz doesnt seem to be doing anything
<Guest65879> maco: under KDE that is
<maco> did you do "compiz --replace" so itd replace kwin?
<Guest65879> maco: no, never knew to (im new here). is that just in terminal? can I switch it back?
<maco> yep in the terminal
<Guest65879> maco: will that be the new default until I switch it back?
<maco> if you have it set to start new logins with whatever was running in the old session, yes
<maco> otherwise, no
<Guest65879> maco: can you explain that to me? the different logins?
<maco> when you log out and log back in
<maco> or reboot and login again
<maco> if your systemsettings -> advanced -> sessions setting is to restore session, then when you login itll start running whatever was going when you logged out last time
<maco> it could also be set to start a fresh new session
<maco> if its set to starting fresh, then you have to manually set which one you want to be your default
<maco> if its set to restore, itll do whatever was going last time you used it
<Guest65879> maco: I see. thats crazy. I never knew about that
<Guest65879> maco: thanks!
<maco> gnome had that feature
<maco> broke it in jaunty, i believe
<Guest65879> maco: that sounds awful. I depend on reboots to get me back to everything working lol
<maco> haha well some people like not having to restart everything, so for them the "picks up where you left off" thing is nice
<maco> good news for everyone is that it's configurable ;-)
<maco> well bad news for gnome users that like it to pick up where it left off: if you try to set that, you get a popup that says "not implemented!"
<Guest65879> maco: why do you use KDE? what sells you on it? I am trying to get used to it because I think it is gorgeous
<maco> i switched a bit over a year ago when i got annoyed because kubuntu was getting a graphical way to configure ctrl+alt+backspace and mark decided that ubuntu could not have teh same. i wanted graphical ways to configure things (because command line and gconf arent nice to users) so i switched
<maco> too much of gnome is only configurable through gconf :-/
<Guest65879> maco: good to know
<Guest65879> maco: thanks for all your help.
<maco> Guest65879: no problem
<Guest65879> peace
<oxford> anyone know how to get yahoo chat to work with 'pidgin' on Ubuntu?
<oxford> helo?
<oxford> hello
<James147> oxford: This is the kubuntu support channel, you might have better luck with ubuntu problems in #ubuntu
<oxford> lol
<oxford> sorry
<zus> hello
<sudokode> haha
<zus> alright.... now im slightly peeved, KMAIL is acting up once again. can some one please tell me how can i keep the 2nd gmail account logged into kmail?
<zus> it keeps asking for the user name and password even after i hit remember password
<zus> and why does my facebook widget cant get the facebook package required for it? it worked once before...
<aarthi> i m in the right place if i have to ask abt how to setup a cloud in ubuntu server 9.10
<Kasm279> aarthi: #ubuntu would be better
<aarthi> thx
<gottto> or #ubuntu-server
<zus> do i have to make an identity for every account of email in kmail?
<diego35> hola
<Kasm279> o/
 * smatt454 is back (gone 07:30:54)
<zus> how do i install the ppa and get google chrome
<zus> in kubuntu 9.10
<jovis> zus: download and build it is my first guess
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> removing KDE 4.4 what exactly will it remove ?
<Ahmed\> any program that came with it such as Kopete or ? just the KDE ?
<BigMack83> Ahmed\: in a terminal run "sudo apt-get remove kde" and it will tell you what it has to remove before it actually does it
<Ahmed\> Good idea
<Ahmed\> linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic
<Ahmed\> linux-headers-2.6.31-14 mplayer-skins libboost-thread1.38.0 liblzo2-2
<Ahmed\> libopenal1 libsvga1 mplayer-nogui libboost-date-time1.38.0
<Ahmed\> Only these ? what are those apart from mp skins
<Ahmed\> ?
<zus> how can i find out if a ppa is trusted?
<Ahmed\> Hey ZUS
<Ahmed\> WHATS PPA ?
<Ahmed\> :$
<zus> Ahmed\,  hello
<zus>  basically i mean how do i know this is trusted? (apt-key adv –recv-keys –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4E5E17B5)
<bazhang> zus, got a link to the ppa
<zus> bazhang,  yes one sec
<Ahmed\> zus: hello :)
<bazhang> zus, this is karmic?
<zus> yes
<zus> Ahmed\,  http://linux.about.com/cs/linux101/g/ppa.htm
<bazhang> !ppa > Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\, please see my private message
<zus> bazhang, add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<bazhang> zus, right, link to the actual page, though?
<zus> oh sorry
<Ahmed\> I saw HUH what is that bot ?
<zus> bazhang, http://www.piotrkrzyzek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-kubuntu-karmic-9-10-i386-and-x64/
<zus> Ahmed\,  yes
<zus> bazhang,  i want to install goolge chrome..
<Ahmed\> Well i mean !! I can talk to that bot awwww
<bazhang> zus, no need to import the keys, it will do it for you
<zus> !cookie Ahmed\
<Marie> heii
<Marie> need some help
<Marie> how to install xbuntu desktop in gnome9.10
<Ahmed\> huh
<zus> bazhang,  well,... i did already....then i thought about it and began to wonder if it was trusted
<bazhang> Marie, the package xubuntu-desktop
<Marie> can u please give the command to run un terminal
<bazhang> Marie, in future, you may wish to join #xubuntu for help with that
<bazhang> Marie, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Marie> thanks alot
<zus> Marie,  sudo apt-get install xbuntu-desktop
<bazhang> you're welcome
<zus> heh im slow
<zus> what is going on?
<Marie> the above command doesn't work zeus
<Marie> sry *zus
<zus> Marie,  that is how you pronounce my name though
<zus> lol
<Ahmed\> Zus, can i upgrade to Lucid without formatting or reinstalling ?
<Ahmed\> From KK 9.10
<bazhang> Ahmed\, sure, help in #ubuntu+1
<zus> Marie, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  should have ...check the spelling
<Ahmed\> Thanks
<Ahmed\> Zus those peoples in Lucid room are so helpful:$
<zus> bazhang,  how do i find if its trusted? i did what the page said then thought better i have chrome installed, but now wonder on the key '
<zus> Ahmed\,  the entire community are, i like this place.. im glad i was able to help and be a part of it
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily  zus that is it
<zus> bazhang,  i ment this one sudo apt-key adv –recv-keys –keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 4E5E17B5
<zus> bazhang,  and thank you for helpping me by the way
<bazhang> Starting to Karmic/9.10, adding the PPA and its key is as simple as: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
<bazhang> zus, that is pre-karmic
<zus> hrm, i already did it, heh should have tried to see if it was trusted or even safe.
<Marie> got it frnd
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update then
<Ahmed\> Oh Zus nice of you :)
<Ahmed\> Zus i can't switch between windows like i used to in Gnome how to i enable
<zus> Ahmed\, ctrl f-11
<zus> Ahmed\,  for the desktops?
<Ahmed\> NO same , i mean those cube comes to switch not for the desktops i have turned for only 2 desktops and it works okay just they way to switch the running apps
<zus> Ahmed\,  hmm right click desktop and zoom out? maybe or is that activities
<Ahmed\> BRB
<Ahmed\> back
<catracho> buenas noches tras actualizar mi sistema.. se actualizo el ultimo kernel disponible q finaliza  en .21 pero siempre me inicia en .20 y el grub solo ese me reconoce que debo hacer para arreglar esto??
<zus> no se, yo soy neuvo para linux.
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zus> thanks i couldnt think of the espanol channel
<zus> hrm google chrome just winked at me...new to it and i unclosed a windwo with out an extension....lets see if i can fall in luv
<Ahmed\> hahah
<zus> Google pays people who find bugs! whats this about? i am reading on chrome extensions!?
<Ahmed\> huh
<zus> http://www.chromeplugins.org/
<zus> ok please anyone know how to fix kmail? the bloody window keeps asking for user name and pasword i already have
<srj> hi
<srj> help
<cano> Gallo
<cano> Hallo
<cano> pucko
<cano> [09:45:38] --> cano (~quassel@p4FF69170.dip0.t-ipconnect.de) hat #kubuntu betreten
<cano> [09:45:38] * Thema für #kubuntu ist "Official Kubuntu support | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.5 in backports | KDE SC 4.4 in the Kubuntu Backports PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines | Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1"
<cano> [09:45:38] * Thema gesetzt von Pici am Di. Mrz 23 20:33:12 2010
<cano> [09:45:39] [ChanServ] Welcome to #kubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there. This channel is publicly logged. The official Ubuntu logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cano> [09:45:41] *** Modus #kubuntu +CLcntjf 4:10 #kubuntu-unregged durch jordan.freenode.net
<cano> [09:45:41] * Chat #kubuntu wurde am So. Nov 26 07:42:42 2006 erzeugt
<FloodBotK1> cano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cano> HALLO
<S1r-Dr4g0n> hello
<Daughain> Sup.
<Ahmed\> Hello
<S1r-Dr4g0n> what chat is this ?
<rork> #kubuntu, the official kubuntu support channel
<Ahmed\> HOw can i check the internet usage like in windows you can see hwo many MB is been receiving and how many sending :)
<rork> Ahmed\: System monitor > System load
<rork> Ahmed\: well, that's current trafic, not total
<S1r-Dr4g0n> i search for a global chat
<Ahmed\> no not current i mean tota
<Ahmed\> total
<Ahmed\> like for hours
<rork> S1r-Dr4g0n: you may want to try #kubuntu-offtopic I don't use any other global chat
<Ahmed\> Well i gotta question i am having 148 processes running and CPU gets about to 100% for a while , what do i do, ? disabling start up items may help ?
<zus> i found and read a walk through on adding multiple accounts and identities with kmail. then why does it keep asking for  my user name and password?!?!?! all day i've been asking for help on this
<Ahmed\> ZUS you are still stucked on it OMG too bad :) that no one helps and you helps when ever you can :)
<zus> Ahmed\,  well, the help plenty but it's this particular problem i havent been abled to solve either on my won or with help
<Ahmed\> :)
<zus> won=own lol bit frustrated is all
<Ahmed\> Oh its okay :)
<Ahmed\> Well i gotta question i am having 148 processes running and CPU gets about to 100% for a while , what do i do, ? disabling start up items may help ?
<Ahmed\> and if so which are the things should i turn off :)
<zus> good question ahmed sometimes my pc is loud and at 100% other is nice and low
<Ahmed\> Oh really ? well i have just noticed so
<Ahmed\> I mean its on 17% and next second reaches to 100% thats insane
<Ahmed\> even tho i have extra 2200MB of RAM but it becomes useless when the CPU is up!
<Ahmed\> And 492 MB is been used 2200 Still FREE huh i shoulda get a core 2 :$
<Ahmed\> Zus now i got it, WHy KDE was slow i mean it wasnt cause of the RAM or SHared Graphics HUH
<zus> Ahmed\, could be a reason,
<zus> Ahmed\,  im dont rightly know how the kernel does it all yet.
<Ahmed\> YES THATS WHY I AM ON KDE, can you tell me that command which shows what will it remove by removing KDE ?
<Ahmed\> BEFORE REMOVING
<Ahmed\> Yeah thats true
<zus> one sec
<zus> Ahmed\,  sudo apt-get remove kde
<Ahmed\> thanks i forget it
<Ahmed\> Will it also remove this new KDE couser ? i mean that mouse arrow ? too i like it :$
<zus> i think so
<Ahmed\> Yeah :) right
<rork> zus: did you enable store password and stored the password in kwallet or local?
<zus> yes, im looking in kwallet now...if i remove something in k wallet and find i need it again, will it remake it self?
<zus> rork, ^
<rork> zus: can't test that fast ;) yes it does
<rork> zus: you may have to restart kmail after removing it from kwallet though
<zus> rork,  lol i forgot to hilight your name to the reply sorry hehe :)
<Ahmed\> What is this ? it says its gonna be remove when i will uninstall the KDE ? isnt that thing comes at they bootup
<Ahmed\> :)
<rork> Ahmed\: what's what?
<Ahmed\> I mean when you type (sudo apt-get remove kde) it tells you wht is going to be removed, so there are only three things first is  MPlayer time and date etc second and third is linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic and skins :) of MP but i know what those two things are but what (linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic) is this ?
<biertie> anyone here that manned the kubuntu booth during chemnitzer linux tage?
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: that is a kernel
<Ahmed\> I Like installing KDE and then using Gnome like gets AWESOME :)
<Ahmed\> Oh, So it will remove those two kernel when i select from Dual boot ? i see like 3 :)
<BiggFREE> Hi
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: also, sudo apt-get remove kde will not really remove kde. kde is many packages
<rork> Ahmed\: the command you're looking for is "apt-get -s remove <package>" -s means it will simulate, not actually remove them
<BiggFREE> I am just reading. Thanks
<Ahmed\> iconmefisto: Can you tell me what are the startup items that they are not needed to be marked ? as important , cause my computer's CPU gets from 15% to hundred like in a second with no reason :) that would be really helpful
<Ahmed\> Umm i see
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: which processes are running at high CPU? ctrl-esc will show you a window with a list of processes
<zus> rork, "authorization dialog you need to supply a user name and password to access this site"  - site: new mail feed at  username (text field) password text field)
<Ahmed\> Yes KDE has many packages true, how about  "kdelibs-bin kdelibs-Data or Kdelibs4c2" wont it removes everything ?
<Ahmed\> I am there well its Dell Optiplex GX280 3.6Ghz
<zus> rork,  thats what constanly keeps poping up... all my usernames and password are met in kmail.. i even deleted the folder with my misspelled gmail adress....
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: if you really want to remove kde, I can give you a link that has all the default kde packages that are installed with kubuntu
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: is it 9.10 karmic ?
<vince> hi everyone
<Ahmed\> No i don't wanna remove it actually just was thinking what will it remove EXACTLY so its a few things as shown
<Ahmed\> Yes On Karmic Koala
<Ahmed\> 9.10
<Ahmed\> WHY IS THIS THING running 152 processes for when i am not doing a thing at all :)
<vince> I'm looking for a app that can verify sfv files
<vince> such as "parano" on gnome
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: look at the packages in the command here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Ahmed\> okay lemme see thanks
<Ahmed\> Thats so useful and so easy :)
<rork> zus: I bet you did check  the "remember" password box, and if you provide your username and password it downloads the mail?
<zus> rork, i think kmail is working im waiting on an email to confirm...that box is up still, but i got my email to the one account....can i wipe my walllet and have it ask for  permissions again  from scratch...im begining to not trust this...
<rork> vince: gnome packages should generally work on kde, don't ask me how to install parano though
<zus> rork,  email recived and confirmed its gotto be something else.
<vince> yes but i will have to download lots of gnome dependencies won't i?
<Draglor> zus you can just remove the one entry in kwallet, no need to wipe the entire wallet
<rork> vince: true
<vince> :/
<Ahmed\> Okay well can anyone tell me what are the items i can disable on Gnome that are not needed
<zus> Draglor,  i dont know what entry it is causing this pop up box...this is a relatively fresh install
<rork> vince: apt-cache search sfv will show you some packages you might be interested in
<vince> thanks
<vince> i'll look into it
<Ahmed\> what is in KDE that i should have to switch it to KDE from Gnome ?
<vince> design
<zus> Ahmed\,  the entire desktop kde dolphin file manager and certain apps
<vince> Dolphin is great
<zus> im loving it
<Ahmed\> Oh well :) thats good answers
<rork> Ahmed\: kate
<Ahmed\> KATE ?
<vince> nautilus does what a file manager is supposed to do but it's very limited though
<Ahmed\> So Terimal and Konsol is the very same thing ?
<zus> K advance text editor is like gedit
<rork> KDE Advanced Text Editor, it's my favourite, worth even switching from windows to linux ^^
<vince> yes it is
<Ahmed\> ohhh :)
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> So ZUS, does all Linux commands are the same for Fedora, Ubuntu, Or Redhat ?
<rork> but also design, configurability, other software: yakuake (terminal from the top of the screen, akregator (rss feed reader) and kmail
<zus> Ahmed\, not all comands are the same
<zus> isnt there two terminals in kubuntu?
<Ahmed\> There's one knowna s Terminal and other is Konsol ? i mean whats the difference i only saw two in KDE Huh
<zus> what akondai something or other
<Ahmed\> SOrry i mean, Known :)
<vince> I have no idea what it is actually
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: xterm and konsole are installed by default. maybe others. my favourite is yakuake
<vince> never use it
<Ahmed\> Okay :)
<vince> Two things a bit boring on kde
<Ahmed\> VInce what are those !
<vince> sfv file checksum and archives with passwords are console only
<vince> ;)
<zus> anyways....so wipeing my kwallet doesnt break nothing, ill just be asked again for passwords?
<Ahmed\> hahaha well :) i dont like that sfv either and the second thing i dont even know :$
<vince> which is not really important ;)
<rork> zus: yes
<Ahmed\> how can i check how many GB is left in my Root drive ?
<rork> zus: also in the authorisation window there should be account <accountname> just above the username/password part
<zus> rork,  thanks that says new mail feed
<rork> Ahmed\: df or in dolphin rightclick any folder > properties
<zus> rork,  what to wipe? the folder content or just everything
<iconmefisto> Ahmed\: df -h (diskfree, which shows all partitions and free space. -h means "human-readable" showing space in MB, KB, etc)
<rork> zus: in kmail settings > accounts > receiving is there any account called "new mail feed"?
<zus> rork,  new mail notification but thats got it for beeping on email incomming
<BiggFREE> Bye all
<rork> zus: let me ask it the other way which accounts are listed in Configure kmail > accounts > receiving?
<zus> rork,  thing is  for 2 days i've been puttin my user name and password and checking remeber pasword.
<zus> my 2 gmail accounts
<zus> the account type pop3
<zus> rork,  i got you, just m two gmail
<zus> the pop up box opens with my info written in already
<Ahmed\> Thanks Iconmefisto :)
<Ahmed\> You are right about that -h i thought you was joking :$ THANKS MAN
<rork> zus: do you get one or two dialogs asking for your password?
<Ahmed\> See you guys later :) take care
<Ahmed\> all
<zus> rork, one pop up box and asking for both username and password wich are already filled in
<zus> rork,  pops up that way with remeber password unchecked
<rork> zus: that leaves me puzzled, why should it ask for a password if it allready has one, sounds like some kind of confirmation but I can't find anything like that for receiving mail and for sending mail it doesn't pop up anything at my place.
<rork> zus: I thought it had something to do with not being able to store the password or a badly configured account but it doesn't look like it. Did you try other places (e.g. ubuntuforums) for help?
<zus> rork,  thank you very much for helpping me.
<ubsafder> how do i update to lucid beta ? update-manager does not show any upgrades ?
<ubsafder> i am on
<ubsafder> DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.10
<ubsafder> DISTRIB_CODENAME=karmic
<FloodBotK1> ubsafder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tm_T> ubsafder: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 as they should know it better (:
<andre_> ыревр
<zus> what programme do i use in kubuntu for  my ipod shuffle?
<zus> is there a list of programs like  ubuntu software center? but for Kubuntu? im looking for a app like itunes for my ipod
<bonecrasher> is it possible to install yahoo messenger in linux 9.10?
<vince> nope i don't think there is
<vince> bonecrasher: You don't need yahoo mess do you?
<vince> Pidgin does the job
<zus> bonecrasher,  ya can install pidgin wich lets you do yahoo
<bonecrasher> just trying only
<zus> facebook and myspace as well
<vince> it might work with wine
<bonecrasher> but pidgin is useless
<bonecrasher> yup
<zus> my facebook widget is broke,
<bonecrasher> i bougth this loptap in making my new o.s. as linux
<zus> "couldnot open the facebook package required for the widet...it worked in kde default on live disc though for 9.10
<vince> i think it's not working anymore because of kde 4.4
<vince> Not working for me either
<st4aluck> I have problem with the power on my laptop
<vince> yeah?
<st4aluck> I have problem with the power on my laptop. When I start it on battery it freezes. Can somebody help me!!!
<st4aluck> I have problem with the power on my laptop. When I start it on battery it freezes. Can somebody help me!!!
<oxymoron> Is it possible to do fsck in chroot?
<r00t_> im rying to setup KGpg on my kubuntu box and it says its alreaady intaled yet no gui pops up when i run kgpk fromthe cvomand line what am i doding wrong?
<Peace-> hi
<Eruaran> r00t_: I think it integrates with Konqueror
<ubuntu> hi
<Eruaran> r00t_: Through integration with the Konqueror  browser, users can easily encrypt files by right-clicking and choosing Actions > Encrypt File. Left-clicking on an encrypted file in Konqueror will prompt the user for a password to decrypt the file.
<Eruaran> hi
<Eruaran> ...
<Eruaran> r00t_: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdeutils/kgpg/index.html
<r00t_> thanks
<guid> bonjour !
<guid> Je cherche un plasmoid meteo parametrable pour pouvoir utiliser fr.weather.com. Le plasmoid meteo de base ne connaît étonnemment pas les villes françaises.
<Marie> heii  all
<Marie> i tried installing matrix widget
<Marie> in my system
<Marie> KDE
<guid> ouch, sorry for my french /o\
<Marie> but it shows error
<Marie> javascript error
<Tm_T> !fr > guid no problems
<ubottu> guid, please see my private message
<Marie> it shows an error "java script object cannot be created"
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I just update my experimental desk , from kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 beta 1 and everything went fine , except for the panel ....
<bazhang> AlexZion, #ubuntu+1 for lucid please
<AlexZion> so when I restart my system , it was without panel ...., I already fix it , but it was just to laet you know. ..
<AlexZion> ahh ok , sorry .....
<vince> That's too bad lucid lynx won't feature gnome 3
<vince> Gnome 2 is like 8 years old or something
<apparle> vince: how is gnome 3
<vince> how is it...it's like...in dev
<vince> haha
<apparle> vince: then its obvious lucid is an LTS... they will not release LTS with a dev version
<apparle> of gnome
<vince> i meant too bad gnome 3 is still in dev
<vince> at the time that lucid comes out
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<apparle> Tm_T: sorry
<Tm_T> np
<vince> Sorry ;)
<_zap_> hi. i am using the netbook edition on my eeepc. the openoffice gui dialogs cannot be seen properly. anybody else have this problem? i forced 96 dpi.
<James147> _zap_: What do you mean by "cannot be seen porperly"?
<_zap_> James147: some gui elements are not shown fully so i cannot read the text
<_zap_> James147: e.g. check boxes are not displayed fully but overlapped by other checkboxes
<James147> _zap_: Hmm, seems to work fine on lucid :S fonts are smaller on lucid though, all mine are set to size 8
<_zap_> James147: mine are set to 7
<James147> _zap_: hmm
<_zap_> James147: still i don't see why this should not work
<James147> _zap_: Nor do i
<_zap_> James147: the problem is also there when i don't force dpi 96
<_zap_> James147: but it's not that bad
<James147> _zap_: is it happening in other apps appart from openoffice?
<_zap_> James147: i have seen it only there
<James147> _zap_: Cant see anything that mihgt be causeing that
<_zap_> James147: thanks for your feedback
<zus> hello
<vince> hi
<tse> salve gente
<tse> avrei un problema
<tse> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso assegnare alla mia scheda di rete un indirizzo lan che voglio io? se modifico /etc/network/interface mi impazzisce tutto
<Eruaran> !italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tse> thanks a lot Eruaran
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<wizkoder> I was just looking for a hexeditor. but when you search for "hex" you get only the ghex. with "apt-cache search" I found octeta which is really cool. Consider this a bug!
<wizkoder> I mean searching in kpackagekit
<James147> wizkoder: okular is kdes hex editor
<James147> wizkoder: okteta i mean
<wizkoder> James147: so you should find it when you search in kpackagekit
<James147> wizkoder: yup
<wizkoder> It does not show it when you search for either "hexeditor" nor with "hex editor".
<James147> wizkoder: change "find by name" to "find be discription"
<wizkoder> James147: I already found it. Its a BUG of this program!
<achpile> Is there in Kubuntu the programm to easy downloading and installing applications like in Ubuntu.
<James147> achpile: Kpackagekit
<zus> looking for the program for ipod on kubuntu
<achpile> Yeah... but it shows no apps
<James147> achpile: type in the search to look for apps or change the dropdown menu from "all packages" to the group you want
<achpile> It shows only installed packages
<James147> achpile: switch to the "software updates" tab and click refresh then try
<zus> achpile,  i asked the same questions last night i didnt get answer yet either...
<zus> im looking for something like i tunes  for my ipod
<James147> zus: some ipods work with amarok, if yours dosent you could try gtkpod
<achpile> James147: thanx a lot =)
<wizkoder> James147: Filed a bugreport on bugs.kde.org. Still do not understand why kpackagekit was chosen, but okay, so we have to get it working :-)
<James147> wizkoder: it works for me fine :S
<wizkoder> James147: It has to be es easy as possible! When I enter a search term that is VERY descriptive I should find the program instantly!
<achpile> one more question... I've downloaded .bin file to install an application, but how I can install it?
<bazhang> achpile, which application
<James147> wizkoder: I tend to use it for finding spific packages so i usually search their name :S
<achpile> Qt 4.6.2
<gregg> what's everyone's experience with backports? i've googled and read the forums, and it seems everyone's divided on the subject... I'm no n00b, but I like a system that works...
<achpile> with QtCreator
<wizkoder> achpile: first make it executable by "chmod a+x programname"
<zus> James147, thanks its an ipod shuffle i just got it from my lil brother hehehe
<James147> gregg: I have never had any problems with it... I dont think... but then again I also use beta as well sometimes :S
<wizkoder> achpile: then ./programname
<running_rabbit07> gregg, I have used backports on two machines to make wireless work better
<achpile> wizkoder: thanks =)
<gregg> i've read about lots of problems with kde 4.4 and backports...
<James147> zus: never got the ipod shuffle i found to work with linux... although thats probally for a lack of trying
<zus> James147,  i found i was able to open the ipod icon and get into folders would it be a matter of draggin files then?
<James147> zus: in amarok?
<wizkoder> I don't like all this digital restrictions management of apple. I bought me a smartphone what I can plug in and copy any file on it that I want ;-)
<zus> James147,  when i plug it in the icon apears i clicked it that way
<James147> zus: wizkoder so did i, but hell I founf an ipod lieing around so i though i give it a try, never used it though :S
<James147> zus: in amarok you should be able to right click the songs you want and selects "copy to... "
<James147> zus: but when I tryed the songs copyed fine, but amarok failed to rebuild the ipods database... caused the ipod to not work untill i used itunes again :S
<zus> James147,  thanks gonna try it...
<wizkoder> James147: Wondering what itunes is any good for? I am not willing to buy all the music I already own in cd form (1600 for me ;-)))) ) again.
<James147> zus: Don't know why ipods can't just "find" songs to play :( or why they need everything named as gibberish
<zus> James147,  i noticed that lol iots all giberish haha
<James147> wizkoder: As far as I can tell its very very good at doubling the size of your music collection :D
<James147> wizkoder: without adding any new songs to it ;)
<zus> how do i get my 5 in 1 card reader working? lol its always something
<wizkoder> James147: Guess its the same with the amazon ebook store ;-)
<zus> though i never used it till now, even when i had windows
<James147> zus: heh, its been a struggle for you to get things working right... what computer are you useing?
<zus> James147,  an hp although i found it in the trash, everything worked windos xp was on it, then i wiped it and put linux been using this machine a year  but with linux  only since 9.10 release
<zus> James147, the 5 in one reader worked  too but i never used it  passed trying it
<wizkoder> zus: 9.10 is great apart from the sound. Which keeps crashing every few minutes. And always gives me the knack sound when different applications produce sound. Can't wait to get 10.04. Already tried the beta and this problem has already been solved!
<elisionista> good afternoon everyone
<elisionista> I'm a new linux user and would like to ask you a kestion
<elisionista> don't know if I'm in the right place
<wizkoder> problem with the beta is there are too many other bugs still. So I can't use it on my laptop. Some people have to work with there machines ;-)
<drdran> hi!
<zus> wizkoder,  i hear the 10.4 is stabel enough... then i hear its not. im dyiing to see lucid.
<gregg> is there anything in the backports other than kde and amarok?
<James147> !ask | elisionista
<ubottu> elisionista: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gregg> I want to try installing backports but i'm nervous lol
<zus> i admit i had way less trouble in gnome.... but i really  like what i got with kubuntu
<James147> gregg: You can always installed it, ONLY upgrade the packages you want then disable it again
<wizkoder> I find gnome really ugly
<James147> gregg: but you cannot down grade again so be careful, you could try it in a virtual mecinene if you really really want to test it
<drdran> Did someone like the standard KDE theme of Kubuntu? Does someone think that will be cool to make a custom theme like our parents of Ubuntu?
<gregg> James147: hmmm true - is KPackageKit going to show me what's backports and what's normal upgrades?
<wizkoder> I regretted it the last time I installed backports. kdevelop stopped working then :-(
<James147> gregg: Dont think so, but rather then doing a blanket upgrade, you can upgrade indddividual packages...
<drdran> I think Kubuntu is great and usable from the 9.10, but lacks on graphical improvements...
<wizkoder> what improvements?
<gregg> James147: yeah that's what i'll do - is kde 4.4. doing better from the backports than it did back when it first came  out?
<elisionista> kubuntu don't let me define wich tray of the printer should I use. I have a EPSON RX700 and have 3 trays, a front one, a rear one for photos and a Cd printer tray.
<James147> gregg: on the other had yet it will... if you have no upgrades before you add it (after checking for it) then install it, all the updates you get will be from the backports
<elisionista> Is ther any way to define wich tray to use?
<drdran> Like a personalized and more cool boot logo, kdm graphics and soo on...
<gregg> OH! While I'm here... anyone know a quick way to make the task manager show ONLY only?
<elisionista> I can't print CD labels this way :(
<gregg> whoops - icons only
<James147> gregg: I haven't had any problems with it, but tha dosent mean you wont
<tim_> I'm trying lucid, upgrading a machine that was working properly as a server.  I got hosed, and I've gotten things back up except for two aspects... xdmcp and ndiswrapper.
<gregg> James147: what can i do if the whole thing boinks on me after upgrade?
<wizkoder> tim_: Very good idea to use a beta system on a server ;-)
<James147> gregg: depends how it boinks on you :)
<James147> gregg: worst case is you ahve to reinstall your system
<drdran> I'm try kubuntu Lucid, and I'm impressed for the 20 sec. of boot time, very nice, but I'm not very impressed on the graphics, that was the default, and poor... :S
<tim_> It is a server I use to train myself, it is not production.
<gregg> hehe
<tim_> I wouldn't be using a wireless internet adapter if it was my production server
<gregg> huh? backports gives me 26 updates and amarok isn't one of them?
<wizkoder> drdran: Seriously. There are far more important issues then that!
<James147> gregg: hmm, try refreshing again
<elisionista> no one knows any Epson RX700 drivers that alow me to use my CD printer tray?
<gregg> James147: refreshing...
<wizkoder> elisionista: Do not even have a printer anymore. Useless nowadays in my opinion ;-)
<tim_> I don't understand people who complain                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             I don't undrstand why people complain about graphics so much.  Hang art on your wall, and use the computer to do work.
<tim_>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
<drdran> wizkoder: of course, but if u see the work on the Ubuntu distro, the graphics and the user interface is one of the point of force of the distro
<gregg> oh DOH nevermind - my mistake adding the repo
<wizkoder> drdran: huh? Gnome is just ugly? Really no clue whan you mean. But when you like it more use ubuntu.
<tim_> I was happy to see grub has support back for remote logins, but I can't get the server to accept a remote login.  They changed the grub config files again, I think...
<wizkoder> I would love it to see a gui for grub. Right now I have to change the boot picture in the scripts
<drdran> wizkode: nope, this is not the point. Focus your mind in this aspect: kubuntu is stable and KDE is a very nice desktop, accelleration anch eplasma widget is very nice... but what dinstinct Kubuntu from the other distro?
<tim_> I agree.  I'm sure they will add it back, but right now it is trial and error.
<James147> elisionista: Sorry, don't have a cd printer so I can't really help. All I can suggest is you look on the forums to see if you can find the answer there or ask again here later to see if anyone else know that answer
<drdran> wizkode: OpenSuse work on the theming and the integration of gtk application in Kde... the chakra project work on the graphics personalization
<elisionista> james147: Thanks anyway, will follow your advice ;)
<drdran> wizkode: mi question is: Is possible to help the Kubuntu dev in this side? And How?
<wizkoder> drdran: Guess its the fault of ubuntu! they leave kde apart :-( You can tell them forever that kde is better in all aspects and they still use gnome as standard. There is no doubt that c++ is far better for graphical interfaces. and qt is the best lib in the market. But this is leading nowhere :-(
<tim_> Some people want their apps to open quickly on older machines.  They don't want to wait for kde to open it prettily.
<Xarver> Hello. I am converting a friend to Kubuntu from Windows, but I have this strange problem when installing. When in the install section Keyboard Layout, I can't press forward and can't go on to the next step. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9035746#post9035746
<James147> drdran: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved?action=show&redirect=HelpingKubuntu
<drdran> wizkode: for example I'm developing the Kate color scheme that was dark but eyerelaxing ;)
<elisionista> thanks for the help anyway guys, will try again here latter.
<wizkoder> tim_: true. for them there is lxde. But most machines nowadays have far too much power. Even my laptop is too fast for kde 4.
<tim_> Too fast was never a problem for me.  I'
<tim_> I can't keep up with the computer anyway.
<drdran> wizkode: How can I contribute with the development and improvement of Kubuntu :) (scripting pythonic and c++ code?)
<James147> drdran: see -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved?action=show&redirect=HelpingKubuntu
<wizkoder> drdran: I am not involved in kde yet. Did some test with cmake (which I fell in love with instantly!). But I still use qt but to develop for my N900 :-)
<drdran> James147: thanx :)
<drdran> wizkoder: nice! The N900 is cool!
<zus> how do i install these? gnupg, gnupg2, gnupg-agent
<wizkoder> drdran: absolutely. Nokia made a present to the nerds! Its like a dream come true. And it uses all the standards like mini-usb and I plug in a normal earphone. Got rid of all my sonyericsson hardware instantly -)
<James147> zus: cant you do it though packagemanagment software?
<drdran> wizkoder: WOW! Did u use QT Creator?
<wizkoder> drdran: program right now with it on desktop nr. 2 ;-)))
<zus> James147,  hmm one sec
<drdran> wizkoder: Yeah Cool! I'm programming python with kate right now eh eh eh I'm and Django addicted... :D
<wizkoder> drdran: no clue about python yet. Cursing c++ every single day ;-)
<wizkoder> drdran: kate I use to develop my game -> www.lostlabyrinth.com
<drdran> wizkoder: did you can sync your N900 with Kde PIM? Is possible? I have a E90, I sync it with funambol and citadel server :P :) WOWOW Nice game!
<drdran> wizkoder: I like rpg games!
<wizkoder> drdran: I sync it with google calender and then sync this with the kde pim. But it works only more or less. Hopefully the owncloud project advances fast. I want to have my own server with all my data.
<drdran> wizkoder: Yeah, now i'm leaving I have to go! I hope to meet u there next time :)
<domi> test?
<James147> !Hello | domi
<ubottu> domi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<domi> hi all
<zus> James147,  thanks once again  i had them all but one, how come there isnt a list like  ubuntu software center? that makes it easier
<James147> zus: It used a filtered results rather then searching through a list makes it easier to see all your choises when out keep needing to click next
<zus> cool
<zus> James147,  im thinking it would have been easier to have began here than migrating  from gnome  hehe geesh lol
<James147> zus: Same thing can be said about windows :) I think its best to try out all the different things and use the one you like best
<chiofalo> buona sera a tutti
<zus> James147,  i find after  playing on linux for 4 months windows wich hasnt done me wrong... is toooo slow.  hooray linux!
<James147> zus: Same here, and I miss all the stuff I got use to here when I have to use windows... Alt+F2, kate, a (decent) terminal
<zus> James147,  used windows for reason 4.0 and ableton live 8.0  email youtube. least with linux i can get involved and stuff..
<gregg> installing the backports repo is as easy as choosing "unsupported updates" in KPackageKit right?
<zus> did amoroks gui change with kde4.4? i no longer have a pause stop back forward buttons only  play
<James147> zus: yes, the pause is the same as the play button, the next and previous are still there but are now arrows with the next/previous songs name next to it
<James147> gregg: you need to add "ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta" in kpackagekit
<James147> gregg: sorry, backports not beta
<James147> zus:  you can make it look similar to what it was before by rightclicking the bar and selecing "slim mode"
<gregg> James147: ok NOW I understand - the instructions were a little weird, i misunderstood the wording
<zus> James147,  no its cool, i didnt realize where it went  kinda like it better in a way
<James147> zus: Could do with some fine tuning, but it is more useful this way :)
<James147> zus: At least I think :)
<zus> James147,  agree, less clutter and not all bunched up with big icon
<Maranatha> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kimo> Hello
<kimo> i Have a problem whit vlc in full screen
<kimo> when i switch to full screen in vlc the vlc close automaticly
<wizkoder> I know its not kubuntu related. But how do I release a file on sourceforge? They changed it and I can't find any information how this works now....
<kimo> the Full Screen in Openoffice it's always black
<kimo> plaizz help me
<alessandro_> can I help you?
<James147> !patience | kimo
<ubottu> kimo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<kimo> yeah i have some prob whit vlc
<kimo> it's closing after i switch to full screen
<bozonessinc> Hello
<bozonessinc> Hello?
<kimo> hi
<James147> !Hello | bozonessinc
<ubottu> bozonessinc: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bozonessinc> What Client can I download for IM
<James147> bozonessinc: can you be more spicific? kopete lets you connec to multiple im proticals
<kimo> Empathy
<bozonessinc> ?
<James147> bozonessinc: what protocal are you trying to connect to? MSN, jabber, yahoo...
<felman> anyone know any good program to always show battery charge? if I use the add to panel option on the "startmenu" there is no battery addon in my kubuntu running gnome
<James147> felman: for gnome releated questions see #ubuntu  (kubuntu running gnome is ubuntu)
<Bozonessinc> Sorry Guys
<Bozonessinc> Screwed Up
<Bozonessinc> I wanna use Yahoo/MSN/Gtalk
<Bozonessinc> Kopete won't work
<felman> ok
<James147> Bozonessinc: why wont kopete work?
<Bozonessinc> Just won't connect to anything
<Bozonessinc> No clue why
<Bozonessinc> Like right now
<Bozonessinc> Just tried to connect to Yahoo
<Bozonessinc> No go
<James147> Bozonessinc: what happens when you try to connect?
<Bozonessinc> "Offline"
<Bozonessinc> Connecting...
<Bozonessinc> "Offline"
<James147> Bozonessinc: For all the accounts or just one?
<Bozonessinc> I only tried Yahoo
<Bozonessinc> *trying MSN*
<Bozonessinc> Program Crashed
<Bozonessinc> Segmentation Fault
<James147> Bozonessinc: huh.... what version of kde/kubuntu are you useing?
<Bozonessinc> I got MSN Working now
<Bozonessinc> Not working for yahoo still
<Bozonessinc> maybe its the server info
<Bozonessinc> Currently its: scsa.msg.yahoo.com
<James147> Bozonessinc: I would check the settings for the yahoo account, try recreating the acount (settings) if all else fails
<Bozonessinc> At Port
<Bozonessinc> I did
<Bozonessinc> 3 times
<Bozonessinc> Maybe I need new server info?
<James147> Bozonessinc: Possibally, don't know much about yahoo in kopete, try the fourms
<Bozonessinc> Maybe if I try b.bozoness
<Bozonessinc> Instead of using the @yahoo.com
<Bozonessinc> after it
<Bozonessinc> There we go
<Bozonessinc> That actually worked
<Bozonessinc> Jeez
<user_> is there a way to make Kopete to show mail too? I use trillian with wine but it crashes so I might switch o.O
<Bozonessinc> no
<James147> user_: Kopete tells you when you have new mail, and how much when you login
<James147> user_: that is when using msn at least
 * Bozonessinc just turned this on. And the internet actually worked! On Kubuntu!
<user_> ahhh cool... trillian has a list that it shows so confused me... only like my 3rd day on linux o.O
<James147> user_: cant see a way to prompt you to tell you how many though
<Bozonessinc> Any photoshop for Linux?
<Bozonessinc> Any ideas??
<djustice> Bozonessinc: gimp :) krita...
<James147> Bozonessinc: gimp
<Bozonessinc> Opens PSDS?
<djustice> gimp is photoshops grandpa. and he knows better.
<sebastian> for what?
<djustice> Bozonessinc: psd2xcf
<sebastian> Hello everybody
<Bozonessinc> psd2xcf?
<Bozonessinc> I would have to convert
<Bozonessinc> Every time
<Bozonessinc> How do I run as root again
<Tm_T> depends what you like to run
<Bozonessinc> Terminal
<Tm_T> !sudo | Bozonessinc but in general
<ubottu> Bozonessinc but in general: sudo is a command to run command-line ( see !cli ) programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Bozonessinc> Got it now
<Bozonessinc> ran it
<Bozonessinc> Jeexz
<zus> when i open sudo ate i get Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-zus" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<zus> Error: "/tmp/kde-zus" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<zus>   and the kate displays this error " the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" what went wrong?
<Bozonessinc> Same people disconnect and connect
<Tm_T> zus: you should not use sudo command for graphical apps
<Tm_T> !kdesudo | zus
<ubottu> zus: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<Bozonessinc> So how to open PSD in Gimp?
<Bozonessinc> ??
<zus> Tm_T,  thanks you
<Bozonessinc> ??
<zus> Tm_T,  still program closed unexpectedly poped up ... least this time no error in output in terminal
<Bozonessinc> Oh
<Bozonessinc> I just open
<James147> Bozonessinc: :D
 * Bozonessinc is now confused.. Wheres the text tool
<zus> Tm_T,  nvm i have to run, thanks again
<apparle_> how to expand a partition(ext4)
<ubuntu> Hello :)
<Ahmed\> Hello :) its me
<Ahmed\> I gotta question about The Totem Movie Player :)
<Ahmed\> Hello /
<Ahmed\> ???
<Ahmed\> hello ??????
<Ahmed\> Anyone here
<Ahmed\> :)
<Ahmed\> ?????????????????
<FloodBotK1> Ahmed\: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> !ask | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ahmed\> I gotta question about The Totem Movie Player :)
<James147> Ahmed\: Then just ask it...
<James147> Ahmed\: we can't help you if we don't knopw the problem
<Ahmed\> How can i get ALL the codecs for Totem Movie Player, OH THANK GOODNESS James you are here man ! :)
<Ahmed\> Cause i want this to work like K lite on Windows :)
<James147> !codecs | Ahmed\
<ubottu> Ahmed\: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ahmed\> sudo chmod a+x RealPlayer* is this command is to download the realplayer ?
<James147> Ahmed\: no, that will give everyone excuable premision on the file "RealPlayer"
<Ahmed\> James, what does that means ?
<James147> Ahmed\: It means that everyone will be able to execute what ever is in the file "RealPlayer" (if its a script or program it will run) but will not download anything
<\ottizen> Which version of KDE has Kubuntu 10.04?
<phoenix_> hello veryone
<phoenix_> James147: hello james
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> BRB
<James147> \ottizen: 4.4.1 currently
<James147> phoenix_: Hey
<\ottizen> James147: That's the latest version of KDE, right?
<James147> \ottizen: yes
<phoenix_> James147: when i try to see the properties of a large movie file. its takes a while for the properties dialog to appers. why it happens so.
<\ottizen> James147: Thank you! :)
<James147> phoenix_: pfft, I don't know the answer to everything :) but my guess would be (and its jsut an random guess) is that its taking time to calculate the size...
<phoenix_> James147: i will check that out
<srdjan> Hi. Any reason why kubuntu 9.10 starts going like crazy after about 7 hours uptime? xorg process hits > 90% cpu and everything goes very slow
<James147> srdjan: :S 1 day here no problems... might be a program you are useing (alot of programs give xorg some of their work to do)
<srdjan> 1 day?
<James147> srdjan: uptime
<srdjan> ah
<srdjan> i'm not sure. i did stop playing a dvd and the cpu usage went down. started DVD again and cpu is lower.. 20% for xorg
<srdjan> i'm sure all other distros have xorg taking < 10%
 * srdjan never had this problem with Slackware or Gentoo :(
<srdjan>  1207 root      20   0  597m 251m  14m R   79  8.3  69:54.31 Xorg
<srdjan> started again
<James147> srdjan: anything else taking up alot of cpu?
<srdjan> James147: http://pastebin.ca/1854125
<James147> srdjan: what happens when you close your wenb broswers?
<srdjan> no idea. dont want to close them yet
<srdjan> maybe i should use chromium...
<James147> srdjan: see what happens after you do, when your ready that is :)
<srdjan> i'm getting fed up with the crappy linux performance
<srdjan> and fed up with firefox
<srdjan> James147: will do
<James147> srdjan: using chrome here and its not useing more then 1%, although i don't have many tabs open or flash :p
<srdjan> it might not be a web browser issue. though with flash it's a right pain...
<James147> srdjan: aye, but trying to narrow it down from xorg if a good step :)
<srdjan> James147: true. I did a search a few days ago on launchpad and there seems to be some bad performance regressions. I believe someone did report xorg process taking a lot of CPU in one of the bug reports
<James147> srdjan: xorg jumps up to about 20% when I try to use flash (grrr why dose everyone like it so damed much)
<srdjan> James147: i know the feeling! i dont like flash :/ but sometimes it's the only way to watch some content on some sites... (eg. ICHCB)
<medwyn> hi people from Italy!
<James147> srdjan: I wish sites would allow you to dl the video as well :(
<srdjan> some of my LUG friends say that my problems are related to kubuntu.... because they think KDE is shit...
<Ahmed\> Back :)
<Ahmed\> James can i download Realplayer for ubuntu i mean if so then will it be the latest version or US Afghan forget war :P mystery
<Ahmed\> I mean an old version :)
<medwyn> i'm using ubuntu 9.10...is so different?
<James147> Ahmed\: anyreason you "need" realplayer...
<Ahmed\> No well i mean Formats such as 3GP doesnt even works ! and so is the Wide Screen WMV :)
<srdjan> Ahmed\: the one true answer for all video needs is: MPlayer :D
<Ahmed\> And MPG loses audio while forwording the video
<Ahmed\> umm
<BluesKaj> srdjan, firefox has a few problems lately , dunno if it's kde related , seems there are some probs with FF in gnome as well.
<Ahmed\> Can i have the command to download your ohh our true video player :)
<Tscheesy_> Ahmed\: realplayer is in medibuntu
<srdjan> BluesKaj: well i can kill firefox as it will save my session.
<Ahmed\> Oh
<Ahmed\> Thanks
<Ahmed\> :)
<James147> srdjan: hmm, after useing "flash" xorg started useing random amounts of cpu even after i stop useing it upuntill i closed chrome... then it went back to normal
<srdjan> BluesKaj: James147: I'm pretty sure I closed all of my open applications one evening when I had this - and Xorg continued to take CPU (can hear my CPU fan going like crazy) until I logged out (which causes xorg to die and respawn)
<Ahmed\> I was on KDE and installing Xubuntu (just for a check up) :P, Wont i lost the KDE ?login screen or will it be Xubuntu's ? Own !
<BluesKaj> srdjan, I was a loyal FF user but chrome runs better on kubuntu it seems
<srdjan> BluesKaj: I have it installed but not sure I want to let google know all my porn viewing habbits ;)
<BluesKaj> srdjan, which graphics card ?
<Ahmed\> hahaah
<James147> Ahmed\: if you install xubuntu-desktop form a kbuntu installation you will get a choise of desktopmanagers to use, and from either you should be able to select between desktopenviroments at the loginscreen (look for "session" on the loginscreen)
<Ahmed\> Google knows more then the mommy knows about his baby :P
<srdjan> BluesKaj: nvidia :P yup... a typical cause of problems, i'd say. Specifically, it's the Geforce 8500GT.
<James147> srdjan: Chrome has private broswing mode :) stops the broser logging history
<srdjan> James147: neat :)
<greg-g> is there an automated system test utility for Kubuntu? Like how in Ubuntu it has "System Testing" that runs Checkbox
<Ahmed\> But James, Once selected Xubuntu's AS default i can select which to login like Kubuntu and KDE, Right ? and how will i set it back to KDE if i need KDE's login screen :) not Xubuntu's Default which i will set when i will install it :)
<Ahmed\> James so doesnt that data goes to the Google ? when you are on private browsing HUH cause it works like RAM read and Vanish !
<BluesKaj> srdjan, rewrite your xorg.conf file might work ,  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<James147> Ahmed\: you can change the default desktop manager fairly easly from terminal
<Ahmed\> PLease tell me that command
<Ahmed\> :)
<Ahmed\> I want Gnome to be the default :P
<Ahmed\> Had enough of KDE :$
<James147> Ahmed\: I think it is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" (or gmd or and other desktop manager)
<Ahmed\> I will check myself thanks mate
<Ahmed\> Its correct
<Ahmed\> thanksssssssssssss
<Ahmed\> :)
<srdjan> BluesKaj: I'm not sure what rewriting xorg.conf will achieve. It already does hardware 3d accelerations and compiz. Ok it's a little slow sometimes (plasma resize and other Qt/KDE issues).
<srdjan> BluesKaj: also, with firefox closed, the xorg cpu usage is still very high
<Ahmed\> James arent you a geek :P
<James147> srdjan: could the flash still be running?
<genii> I've found sometimes "npviewer.bin" flash thing gets stuck and chews up CPU even after nothing using it is open (like Firefox)
<srdjan> James147: yes flash is still running in konqueror. i'll have to kill that later
<BluesKaj> srdjan,  well there was a launchpad bug report about high cpu usage a week or 2 ago ...have you updated since?
<James147> srdjan: then check again after you close konq... and that npviewer.bin isent still running
<Ahmed\> James now i know why Linux has the freedom HHHHHHHHHHH Thanks
<srdjan> BluesKaj: I've not had a package update popup today... but i did run apt-get update earlier. James147: will do... just need to... uh... do some stuff in that browser still.
<srdjan> I'm also not sure if that annoying kernel disk IO bug is affecting me somehow
<James147> srdjan: O_o
<Ahmed\> Affecting YOU ! HUH
<srdjan> Ahmed\: yes....
<Ahmed\> Oh didn't meant that :$ James please help him :)
<srdjan> James147: i can link you to the bugzilla.kernel.org page if you want...
<srdjan> but i have a feeling it might be fixed now
<James147> srdjan: nah its ok, should really be doing my coursework :p
<srdjan> James147: oh? what's the coursework in? :)
<James147> srdjan: "advanced programming"
<srdjan> James147: :o
<srdjan> James147: what language?
<James147> srdjan: java... and every time i use it I hate it more and more
<srdjan> lol
<srdjan> java's ok
<srdjan> though I found that the api docs were not that particularly clear
<James147> srdjan: there are alot of little things that anoy me about it, much prefure c++ with kde/qt
<srdjan> at least in terms of which class one should use for things. I guess that means that Sun didn't choose very good class names
<Ahmed\> James what's the OS made by Java is called ? i heard its for servers, any clue ?
<srdjan> James147: qWarning(QString("Me too").toAscii());
<James147> srdjan: getting a bit #kubuntu-offtopic <- meet you there?
<srdjan> sure
<James147> Ahmed\: Lol at an os writted in java
<Ahmed\> Oh yeah ! HUH lemme see where is it @_#
<srdjan> James147: uh... project looking glass is written in java. or was that the other java thing they did? dunno
<Ahmed\> I have no idea about it so i asked :)
<lninjo> i can only imagine how much code is in the source, is it availble?
<Ahmed\> On MPlayer, When i click to start the video from next minute or something it loses its audio on MPG format WHY ?
<srdjan> Ahmed\: i dont click to play videos
<srdjan> well i click in konqueror/dolphon
<srdjan> but pause unpasue with space
<Ahmed\> No i mean when you seek it to the next minute or something
<srdjan> does it ever regain the audio?
<srdjan> hmm with only one flash video, the xorg cpu usage is severly lowered
<Ahmed\\> Sorry disconnected
<Ahmed\\> and nick is already use HUH
<srdjan> konsole uses 30% cpu? wtf?
<Ahmed\\> HAHAHA GOD !
<Ahmed\\> Gnome, KDE, Xubuntu, Which is the BEST :) to use on a normal PC not a hardcore HUH
<genii> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ahmed\\> Yeah
<Ahmed\\> Can i know How to change the room i am stuck in here since ever i joined and all i know is this and OT
<Ahmed\\> :$
<genii> Ahmed\\: Usually something like: /join #room-name
<James147> Ahmed\\: /join CHANNELNAME
<Ahmed\\> and hw wil i know that how many kinda rooms are on there ?
<genii> Ahmed\\: There are literally thousands and thousands of channels
<Ahmed\\> ohhhhhhhhhhh, Well ! isnt any easy way to try beside typing and remembering everu channels name :)
<genii> Ahmed\\: I would suggest perhaps to use some site like http://searchirc.com/search.php?SCHANS=1&SSORT=SIZE&N=freenode      and put some search term in there to narrow down what channels you might be interested in
<Ahmed\\> thanks
<Ahmed\\> THATS HELPFUL thanks :)
<Ahmed\\> gonna bookmark it :$
<genii> Ahmed\\: :)
<Ahmed\\> What's this Launchpad Login Service
<Ahmed\\> I just put my email and they said to create an account
<Ahmed\\> What for ?
<mrnewbie> I'm having a hard time configuring a pptp connection, are there any known issues at the moment?
<Ahmed\\> See you all take care Ciao
<srdjan> oh weird... now i cant use the mouse in nexuiz after a logout/login :/
<rodrigo> hi
<Ahmed\> I just installed Xubuntu on KDE and how do i get to the other partations of the HDD !
<Typos_King> ?
<Typos_King> wha?
<Typos_King> xubuntu on kde? heheh
<mahmoud> hi
<mahmoud> im trying to ask about web page maker
<mahmoud> like dreamweaver
<Typos_King> and
<Typos_King> soo, what's the question mahmouod
<mahmoud> give me name
<srdjan> mahmoud: Adam. Adrian. Mike?
<mahmoud> what ?
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> mahmoud:    I use Quanta plus
<srdjan> these are all instances of the Name class
<srdjan> ;)
<Typos_King> is it like dreamweaver.... not sure
<mahmoud> ???
<mahmoud> ahaaa
<rork> srdjan: you forgot Kate ;)
<mahmoud> u mean this is names of apps for makeing web pages
<srdjan> rork: :D
<mahmoud> ???
<Typos_King> mahmoud:    quanta plus, has live-preview edit mode, or markup mode, and you can preview right in there,without saving, it has bunches of tools and you can also add your own commands and stuff to the toolbar which you can customize
<mahmoud> ok
<mahmoud> what about the data bse orders
<mahmoud> connecting and add etc
<mahmoud> ??
<Typos_King> mahmoud:    http://www.psychogenic.com/resources/images/quanta-plus.jpg
<Typos_King> database orders?
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> it doesn't do those,anymore than dreamweaver does either
<mahmoud> ok
<mahmoud> i will try it
<Typos_King> since those processes are usually webserver processes, no client ones
<mahmoud> wait for me
<srdjan> ok why do i have this strange urge to listen to Grabbag?
<Typos_King> !ask | Crash2108
<ubottu> Crash2108: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Typos_King> crap; wrong channel lol
<srdjan> :)
<g_> Hi guys,some 1 knows where firefox places here bookmark on Kubuntu?Please some1 can help me please,thaks!!!
<genii> g_: ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/bookmarks.html
<gottto> g_: look in .mozilla in you're home folder
<g_> tanks guys... i've jut looke in .mozzilla...now i try like genii told..
<genii> mozilla has one z
<g_> jap...but my kebord woesn't work very well...
<g_> mmmmmmm
<g_> arg!
<KDesk> Hi, did someone try kubuntu 10.04, is it fast, stable, any thing?
<genii> !lucid | KDesk
<ubottu> KDesk: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<KDesk> genii: ok, thnks
<g_> guys but in .default i don't have bookmarks file...
<g_> only:
<g_> .directory profiles and a folder...
<genii> g_: /home/yourusername/.mozilla               then it has a name specific to only your box in front of the ".default" part. Like on mine is: nqazklhn.default         Yours will differ.
<g_> ye genii i've found...
<g_> inside im googling...
<g_> becoue i've to replace my old bookmars...and o i've to place the old one in this place,thank
<g_> i tink it's enought...
 * genii makes more coffee
<g_> thanks guys...
<tp_> hello
<tp_> bonsoir
<genii> !hi | tp_
<ubottu> tp_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<muxol> anybody still getting tons of plasma-desktop crashes with kde 4.4.1 (e.g. when changing plasma themes)?
<mahmoud> hay gays
<djustice> muxol: nope. not here.
<djustice> mahmoud: haiii :D
<mahmoud> hi djustice
<mahmoud> how to update my java ?
<djustice> mahmoud: why isnt it already update? 6.0.17? no? 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras' should do it...
<mahmoud> it gnome
<mahmoud> not kde
<mahmoud> its ok
<mahmoud> start working directly
<mahmoud> finished
<mahmoud> but the same error message in my browser
<gottto> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<vertago1> Can anyone explain to me what the use of Nepomuk is?
<genii> vertago1: It is explained somewhat at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NEPOMUK_%28framework%29
<vertago1> genii: I already read up on it, that it stores meta data and has something to do with concept maps, but I haven't found a good explaination on why I would want to use it.
<genii> vertago1: Basically to have live content on your desktop
<iconmefisto> vertago1: it's used for doing searches of filenames and file contents, emails, contacts, all kinds of data. it doesn't always work as smoothly as it should
<vertago1> ok so it is another desktop search
<James147> vertago1: it can also be sued to tag and rate files
<vertago1> james147: that sounds somewhat useful
<iconmefisto> vertago1: I tried it in lucid and it seems to work quite well there
<vertago1> iconmefisto: yeah that is what I am using
<iconmefisto> vertago1: there is a search toolbar you can use in dolphin too.
<iconmefisto> vertago1: and krunner (alt+F2) plugin
<James147> iconmefisto: Although when i had the krunner plugin enable the runner kept frezing as i typed :(
<iconmefisto> James147: just curious, is this a new lucid install or upgrade from karmic?
<James147> iconmefisto: my lucid netbook did it
<vertago1> I am on an upgrade
<vertago1> my krunner didn't lock up
<vertago1> then again my indexer hasn't finished
<James147> iconmefisto: not sure I have nepomuk enable on my desktop
<vertago1> I had to install virtuoso-minimal before it would work
#kubuntu 2010-03-28
<vertago1> it would be interesting to make an index browser since the index is supposed to be some kind of graph
<zus> how do i know that my gpg key is importrd properly?
<vadim> hi
<gottto> zus: try   gpg --list-keys    and see if it if listed
<zus> yes  it is listed gotto
<gunksta> rekonq question -- how do I get it to recognize favicons ? (Kubuntu 10.04)
<gunksta> Googling hasn't helped me much.
<Brhad56> whats new and cool in 10.4
<gottto> you could ask in #ubuntu+1 maybe
<gunksta> I like the updates to KDE. Feels smoother.
<gunksta> Nepomuk et al. are running by default
<gunksta> The beginnings of Akonadi
<gunksta> But, I don't understand why Amarok, Akonadi, etc are using MySQL and Nepomuk is using Virtuoso. How many database systems do I need on a single computer?
<Brhad56> 2
<zus> how come in kde4.4 the facebook widget cannot find the facebook package required for the widet?
<gunksta> Brhad56 -- Ha
<krash> Anyone else having problems with vlc crashing with a seg fault or just me?
<razed> hi everyone. i wanted to try out kubuntu netbook, so i installed it to an 8 gig SD card via a live cd... after install, though, my netbook will only boot into a grub rescue prompt. i can't seem to boot the live-cd again, nor can i get into my bios. anyone have any suggestions?
<krash> razed: everyone seems 2b sleepin'... but I'd adventure to guess that you probably nead a kernel option thats not there...
<krash> Like mine for instance, I have to do pci=nomsi or mine won't boot :P
<razed> well, it boots immediately into the grub rescue. i don't have a chance to give it boot options. most of the solutions i've found via google and forum searches involve running the live-cd and fixing the grub configuration, but i don't have that option, apparently :/
<razed> all it gives me is a black screen that says "GRUB loading. error: no such disk. grub rescue>"
<krash> Yeah, you should be able to boot off a cd still...That's odd...
<razed> well, it's a USB cd/dvd drive, so i suppose that might affect my being able to boot from it... but i still find it odd that i can't get into my bios settings
<Xarver> I have a weird problem with my sound. It all of a sudden stopped working and when opening dragon player I get that my sound device does not work anymore
<Xarver> in a message box
<Morteza_K> hi everyone,i habe Ubuntu 9.10 and KDE 4.3.2,but it cannt mount cd,no problem in GNOME,anyone can help me?
<Xarver> I have a weird problem with my sound. It all of a sudden stopped working and when opening dragon player I get that my sound device does not work anymore
<Morteza_K> hi everyone,i have Ubuntu 9.10 and KDE 4.3.2,but it cannt mount cd,no problem in GNOME,anyone can help me?
<Ites> nn all \o
<Guest25986> saludos
<Xarver> I have a weird problem with my sound. It all of a sudden stopped working and when opening dragon player I get that my sound device does not work anymore
 * smatt454 is away: I'm busy
<zus> how do i get ubuntu one on kubuntu?
<bazhang> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<zus> bazhang, ty
<zus> bazhang,  more specifically i have an account from when i used gnome, how do i get the folders on kubuntu?
<bazhang> zus, best answers in #ubuntuone I am guessing (don't use it myself)
<zus> bazhang, oh, sorry you did even post the link to the chan...:)
<\ottizen> Is the beta stable? Of course it isn't, but is it "stable for usage", so I can use it in my normal life without too much errors? And can I upgrade to beta2 and finally the release from the package manager when I want?
<bazhang> \ottizen, you can upgrade all the way yes, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<\ottizen> bazhang: Thank you! :)
<ruch> if anyone knows a solution for my SLOW Flash Player, please help me
<antonio_> ola
<apparle> !info libstdc++
<ubottu> Package libstdc++ does not exist in karmic
<hyp3r> Hy all, can some one help me ? i search a channel for developer (xcode, apple, iphone, objective-c) know some one a channel ?
<kyriakos_> hello
<kyriakos_> anyone tried to install itunes on ubuntu?>
<kyriakos_> ??
<Peace-> mouhahahahhaha
<steveo> hello somebody from slovakia?
<tsimpson> !sk
<ubottu> Žiadame slovenských používateľov aby v kanáli #ubuntu hovorili po anglicky. Slovensky a česky sa dohovoríte v #ubuntu-cz.
<steveo> halo tak niekto s ke?
<Newbee> hi all
<Newbee> I have my backup-disk formated with ext4 now. But when I mount it via kde I am not allowed to write on it. With fat I was. What can I do about it?
<mfraz74> what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Ites> gm everyone \o
<TheKro> i need some help: every time I log in to KDE, I get a message that plasma has crashed.  I have no menu, no system tray, no right-click menus, etc.
<TheKro> ( i did some updates that needed a restart, and this has been happening since the restart)
<steveo> try upgrade linux
<steveo> again
<mfraz74> is this with 9.10 and do you use any ppas?
<TheKro> mfraz74: yes, I just added a ppa to try solve a timetracker bug. and yes, 9.10
<mfraz74> which ppa?
<TheKro> but i've disabled the ppa, and downgraded to the old time-tracker, because it didn't fix the bug
<TheKro> kubuntu-ppa-backports-karmic.list
<TheKro> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<mfraz74> then you've probably installed kde 4.4.0, perhaps that broke something
<TheKro> my konqueror says konqueror 4.3.5, kde 4.4.1
<TheKro> mfraz74: so how do i fix it?
<mfraz74> i'm not sure. you could try adding a ~ to the end of the plasma config files in ~/.kde/share/config/ so that they get recreated
<TheKro> i've tried moving the .kde folder, but that didn't help at all
<TheKro> just lost all my old config by accident :(
<mfraz74> have you tried creating a new user?
<TheKro> I can try logging in as a different user (will need to quit IRC)
<mfraz74> ok
<lalalol> hello everyone
<TheKro> mfraz74: other user didn't help :(
<mfraz74> i'm not sure then
<TheKro> is there a way to downgrade my kde back to 4.3.5?
<mfraz74> have you tried looking in the forums?
<mfraz74> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8827843
<TheKro> mfraz74: googled around a little, but most people say move the kde folder, and after they do that, it works
<lalalol> can someone help me with openoffice on my machine please? id like to uninstall the package i now have, then use the ppa
<lalalol> please?
<lalalol> can someone help me with openoffice on my machine please? id like to uninstall the package i now have, then use the ppa
<gottto> try   sudo apt-get purge soffice
<\ottizen> Hello! I replaced Ubuntu 9.10 with Kubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. In Ubuntu, I had to install some "non-open-source"-driver for my wireless network card. I'd like to know where I can find the program which lets me search and install for non-open drivers. Thanks!
<lalalol> gottto, what will purge soffice do?
<gottto> lalalol: soffice is the name used for openoffice afaik and purge removes it and the configs
<lalalol> ok gottto, and can you also give me the ppa for the stable releases?
<gottto> lalalol: I was wrong - use openoffice instead of soffice...
<gottto> maybe
<lalalol> ok
<gottto> lalalol: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/773-upgrade-to-openofficeorg-32-final-in-ubuntu-karmic-koala-via-ppa-launchpad
<lalalol> thx man :)
<gottto> np
<gottto> google is you're friend too
<lalalol> uninstalling doesnt work though
<gottto> lalalol: what's the error?
<lalalol> Package openoffice.org is not installed, so not removed
<lalalol> thats correct, there are 4 of the 6 progs preinstalled on kubuntu
<gottto> lalalol: leave the   .org   off
<lalalol> E: Couldn't find package openoffice
<gottto> lalalol: can you use synaptic to remove it? - it might be easier
<lalalol> opened synaptic, what now?
<gottto> lalalol: hit the search button and type   openoffice
<lalalol> got an insane list of things installed
<gottto> lalalol: have a quick browse through to make sure it is all openoffice then right click one and select for complete removal - openoffice base would be my choice
<lalalol> u mean basecore?
<Ahmed\> Hello
<Ahmed\> What's the difference between these two commands ? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get install upgrade
<gottto> lalalol: yep - it should take most the rest with it
<Ahmed\> ?
<lalalol> gottto, it doesnt select everything to remove
<lalalol> why on earth is this so hard???
<gottto> Ahmed\: dist-upgrade installs the latest kubuntu - and it is   sudo apt-get upgrade to get the latest packages for the current os
<Tm_T> gottto: false
<Ahmed\> HUH
<gottto> lalalol: I did say most of the rest
<gottto> Tm_T: got a better answer?
<Tm_T> apt-get dist-upgrade is similar to apt-get upgrade, only difference is that dist-upgrade does suggest package additions and removals if needed
<Ahmed\> Yes Tm_T you are right it shows few things i can uninstall from KDE etc
<gottto> Tm_T: dist is short for distibution
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> Thanks guys
<Tm_T> so, apt-get upgrade upgrades already installed packages if possible, dist-upgrade upgrades the packages even if that means you need to install/remove other packages
<Ahmed\> How to trace the host IP ? and why am i been asked that you should be a Super User to processed! ?
<Ahmed\> True
<Ahmed\> apt-get -s remove ? and this ?
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Is it possible to remove grub from mbr someway?
<Tm_T> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Tm_T> oxymoron: I wonder if there is any information
<Ahmed\> brb later
<oxymoron> Tm_T: I have read those guides, but I take another look ;) I want to completly remove grub and then reinstall it to mbr and to /boot/grub
<Tm_T> oxymoron: hmm, I haven't dealt with those things much, sorry
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Neither have I :P I know you can remove grub itself from partition, but remove from MBR I havent be able to do yet.
<oxymoron> Tm_T: I think something is wrong with my grub2 that make the boot chain incomplete together with plymouth and lucid
<Tm_T> oxymoron: disable plymouth, it has nothing to do with grub IIRC
<oxymoron> Tm_T: Actually it has kind a, its hard to explain. But yeah plymouth itself isnt part of grub I knmow ;)
<oxymoron> Anybody else?
<lalalol> why didnt my clock update to summer time?
<oxymoron> I have installed grub 1.98 but when do grub-install -v I got (grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97+experimental), is that correct? :S
<fabio333> i get grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98~20100128-1ubuntu4)
<TheKro> I'm struggling with kde bug 231995 - the solution says I should install plasma-desktop, but there doesn't seem to be such a package...
<steveo> sht some girls here or what?
<bazhang> steveo, wrong channel
<steveo> yeah i see
<matflasch> hi
<matflasch> english channel?
<matflasch> I got a problem. I just installed kubuntu 9.10. Everything works great. Also my digital sound with s/pdif and dolby digital and dts...
<matflasch> But the flash-plugin (version 10 from the repositories) doesn't play any sound.. where could be the problem?
<matflasch> I switched everything to the digital interface (s/pdif) for playback, it is the only cable, which ist connected.
<matflasch> i switched it in kde properties. could not get any sound with flash :/
<matflasch> is this problem known?
<matflasch> I couldn't figure out, where to search for a fix on this problem
<mistrynitesh> mistrynitesh: hi!
<mistrynitesh> mistrynitesh: hello
<mistrynitesh> :(
<mistrynitesh> ubottu: shout | mistrynitesh
<ubottu> mistrynitesh, please see my private message
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> anyone else with amarok 2.3 on lucid? can't tag mp3's
<James147> freinhard: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<matflasch> hmm, finally got sound. but i don't know why ;)
<freinhard> is there a tool to migrate a kde installation?
<vbgunz> anybody use python? is the python markdown module available in the repos perhaps by another name?
<vbgunz> I got it
<Benkinooby> hi sometimes kubuntu get's tuck at bootup. i have to a key, then it proceeds. how can i see what kubuntu was waiting for? or should i wait for the new release (end of april, right?) wich might be more stable because it is a LTS version?
<Benkinooby> tuck = stuck
<Benkinooby> i have to press a key, then... sorry my bad typing
<James147> Benkinooby: hmm, only thing I can think that might be causeing that is a diskcheck... but usually it tells you its doing that
<Benkinooby> James147: yes, it also does diskchecks, but as you said, i can see the indication...
<James147> Benkinooby: you could try recovery mode... might tell you more info but might not catch the problem. Not sure what else to suggest
<Mene> schreibt hier auch jemand??? ^^^^
<kaniini> Mene:
<ravin> ppl where can i get russian speakers support?
<kaniini> perhaps #kubuntu-ru ?
<kaniini> not sure though
<James147> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Frussif> herro everyone
<Frussif> I have a little question..
<xSixsIxsiXx> lol
<xSixsIxsiXx> herro
<Frussif> I tried kubuntu live cd yesterday.. and I realized that I wasn't able to ctrl+tab
<Frussif> in the browser for example
<xSixsIxsiXx> alt tab:)
<Frussif> neh that's not really what I want
<Frussif> if you're browsing
<Frussif> and you have multiple tabs
<xSixsIxsiXx> aaah
<xSixsIxsiXx> ok
<Frussif> ctrl tab didnt work :p
<xSixsIxsiXx> in firefox?
<Frussif> neh in the native browser
<xSixsIxsiXx> ooh
<Frussif> qonqeur or something
<xSixsIxsiXx> i never use it lol
<Frussif> yeah I was on the live cd so :p
<xSixsIxsiXx> what version of ubuntu
<Frussif> kubuntu 9.10
<Mene> hier schreibt man nur ausländisch nein das kann ich nicht bin schweizerin
<xSixsIxsiXx> lol it should have firfox installed
<Frussif> also also !
<Frussif> aha
<Frussif> well that wasnt the case
<Frussif> but ctrl tab didnt work in kopete either
<Frussif> with multiple chat screen
<xSixsIxsiXx> hmm
<xSixsIxsiXx> i dont use that either lol
<xSixsIxsiXx> sirry
<xSixsIxsiXx> so*
<Frussif> but it isnt a kubuntu-thing
<rork> Frussif: by default Konquerer uses Ctrl+, and Ctfl+. to move to the previous/next tab
<Frussif> ahaa
<xSixsIxsiXx> thanks
<Frussif> thanks
<Frussif> thats why It didnt work :p
<xSixsIxsiXx> i use fireffffox lol
<Frussif> but its editable ? :p
<xSixsIxsiXx> anyone here use backtrack4?
<rork> Frussif: but in KDE software almost every keybind can be set Top menu > Settings > Configure Shortcuts
<Frussif> ahaa ok
<Frussif> nice to know
<Frussif> Now I'm ready for kubuntu :p
<rork> good that I could pull you over the line ^^
<Frussif> the kde interface is also much nicer
<rork> I was thinking,  much nicer compared to what?
<Frussif> rork, gnome :p
<FremenBlue> hey, you guys, if i install libboost-program-options 1.40, should i remove the 1.38 version to prevent conflicts?
<fluppi> hallo
<Mene> fluppi sprichst du deutsch und bist noch hier am chat???^^^
<human> rr
<JunkNUtz> hey all
<JunkNUtz> does anyone here have a Sound Blaster Xfi?
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. I need a little hlpe to mount a failing raid array. Ive been trying for the las tcouple of days with alot of googling but im not getting very far. In fact i think im doing more damage than good. I think one of the HDs in the array is having problems and that causing the whole system to mount. I don't really want to go into a huge amount of detail here unless someone thinks they might have the timeto help me
<hazamonzo>  fix this :)
<hazamonzo> Any takers? :D
<Pavel_S> Hi. I can't lesten to sound from FireFox or another application then amarok is on. Sound also has gone then power adaptor plug out or plu in. Any advises?
 * hazamonzo sobs
<pepee> I want to disable the screensaver, as its said here: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=35085
<pepee> but powerdevil is not running...
<pepee> how can i enable it? is there another way to disable the screensaver? (doesn't work setting it on Desktop settings...)
<pepee> can someone help me?
<bexamous__> u using 10.04?
<bexamous__> log out and log back in
<bexamous__> maybe you have to restart x, i forget
<bexamous__> except htat, dispite disabling screensaving, it kept turning on
<pepee> yeah 10.4
<pepee> but i'm using powersaved
<bexamous__> i just rebooted and it stayed off
<pepee> you mean, after turning the screen saver off?
<Ites> hi guys
<Ites> i had to reboot pc by putting off the power, i started pc again and now no sound is working at all
<Ites> what should i do?
<gen_fool> I have kubuntu 9.10 live cd booted   I need to use gparted, kdesu gparted is not working    any ideas?
<James147> gen_fool: try kdesudo
<Pavel_S> just run gparted
<Pavel_S> you don't need sudo
<gen_fool> James147,  that is the command it almost starts and errors out now, no info in terminal   :(
<James147> gen_fool: try want Pavel_S said and check it is actually installed... I remember neededing to install it first :S
<gen_fool> James147,  thanks, I just need to wipe the drive to create a dual boot,  is linux only and windows fails on loading cause of grub.
 * smatt454 is back (gone 12:27:32)
<gen_fool> James147,  let me rephrase that, xpee disk fails to load cause of the linux fs.  will just use fdisk to blow it away.
<Ites> cya all
<tux_> f
<tux_> f1
<marrandy> Is there a GUI for setting up the monitor/graphics resolutions aka x.org ?
<marrandy> Anyone ?
<James147> marrandy: for what graphics card?
<marrandy> nvidia
<James147> marrandy: "kdesudo nvidia-settings"
<Tm_T> pepee: open konsole and run this command: ps aux | grep screen
<marrandy> in pclinuxos I would just type video, that that soft linked to XFdrake
<pepee> /usr/bin/xscreensaver -nosplash
<pepee> heh, Tm_T i'l kill it
<marrandy> James147:  thanks I'll try that
<pepee> thanks Tm_T
<pepee> it works now :D
<gregg> is there anything other than amarok that will keep my music organized? amarok's not making it very easy and i'm losing my hari...
<gregg> *hair
<tew88> Is it possible (I'm sure it is) to "sleep" - i.e. to suspend the session to RAM - from the command line?
<marrandy> cONTROL DISPLAY IS UNDEFINED
<marrandy>  James147:  control display is undefined
<Tm_T> pepee: you also might like to find out why it's running
<lalalol> f*** skype!!!!!!!!!! :@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
<gregg> hmmm - does EasyTag also organize music as well as edit the tags??
<snarkfish> morning, what are the plus and minus signs on the desktop icons mean, when in folder view mode?
<goalador> you can select/deselect them by clicking on them...
<snarkfish> oh for multi-select
<goalador> its a nice function if you use a pen(tablet pc)
<goalador> jup
<snarkfish> ok ok thanx
<goalador> welcome
<snarkfish> one more question about plasmoids.. I have a few that fail to start but very little information about why they arent starting.. is there a log of why it failed?
<goalador> good question, probably there is but i don't know...
<snarkfish> ok.. thanx.. have a good day
<goalador> u2
 * smatt454 is away: I'm busy
<fumanchu182> I start with gnome on the default ubuntu, If I go to tasksel and install Kubuntu are there any additional files I may have to worry about?
<tsimpson> !away > smatt454
<ubottu> smatt454, please see my private message
<fumanchu182> s/start/started/g
<tsimpson> fumanchu182: I'd recommend just installing the "kubuntu-desktop" package, that'll get everything
<fumanchu182> I can do that from apt-get is that the preferred method?  Is there any difference from using tasksel?
<tsimpson> I'm not sure, but I think tasksel just installs all the packages separately, but not the meta-package "kubuntu-desktop"
<Zorba> Hello everybody. A friend of mine has a notebook with Kubuntu 9.10, and have many problems with the video driver: the computer is an ASUS M50Vn with a graphic card NVIDIA  geforce 9650m GT. searching on internet we found out that it is a known bug, but the only solution is to use drivers version 173. Anyway, with those drivers graphics is VERY SLOW, quite unuseful.  Someone in a forum post said that there were no problems with Kubuntu 9.04. So I'm asking...
<Zorba>  does anyone know how to make propietary drivers work good?
<zus> i found i can group my windows and have xchat firefox and ktorrent on tabs,  now how can i group the panel say i have two windows with 3 tabs i'd like to have two icons in the panel  with the tabbed windows respectivly?
<James147> zus: Not sure that is possible
<zus> James147,  it would be a great idea... i cant though seem to put chrome  in the tabs though...
<James147> zus: heh, no seems to cause kwin to crash... although...
<zus> everywhere i click on chrome is an option for the browser not to put in the group.
<James147> zus: You can if you use the kwin border in chrome (spanner -> options -> Personal Stuff -> "Use system title bar and borders" | then make sure that chrome has borders if not Alt+F3 -> Advanced -> Uncheck "No border"
<James147> zus: use Alt+F3 to activate the kwin menu for the window
<zus> shiny! what where is spanner?
<James147> zus: its the icon that looks like a spanner in chrome, next to the one that looks like a ppage (the only two buttons on the default chrom window)
<zus> James147,  gotchya, i clicked the wrong thing at first...
<zus> hrmm one sec i just crashed it, but i got what you explained. the system boarder is there...
<ybit> any ideas on how to get this annoying bar on the top removed? for some reason the kubuntu-netbook stuff starts and i have to close it's window.. the bar is hidden mostly, but it's still annoying: http://bayimg.com/image/falmcaaci.jpg
<James147> ybit: can you not right click it and remove panel?
<zus> James147,  im all set with todays exploration of kubutnu! thanks.
<James147> ybit: or you could try killing plasma-netbook - "kquitapp plasma-netbook" - if its the netbook panel
<ybit> James147: nope, i right click and nothing happens, it's how i got all those little note icons..i couldn't right click and get a menu so i tried middle clicking ...a bunch
<ybit> James147: that works
<ybit> this is one broken kde installation :P
<James147> :S if you dont want to use the netbook edition you could remove it
<ybit> when i start up, i'll now have to killall plasma-netbook knetworkmanager && nm-applet :P
<James147> ybit: :) try removing "kubuntu-netbook-default-settings" had problems with nether plasma worspace starting... that fixed it might help with one of your problems
<James147> ybit: not sure how to get knetworkmanager to not start up, but you can always create a script with "kquitapp knetworkmanager && nm-applet" in it and place it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<James147> ybit: at least then you dont have to manaully run the commands every boot
<pair0doc> is there a way to save a file as tab delimited in OOo kubuntu is not allowing me to check "Edit filter settings" ?
<ollomol> proba
<ollomol> me caxchis en mahoma
<apparle> which filesystem should I choose for storing data
<kaitos> apparle: ext3 should be fine for whatever you need to do
<apparle> kaitos: what other options do I have other than ext4
<kaitos> apparle: you can use any that are in the ubuntu kernel build
<apparle> kaitos: I mean which are good and when to use which one
<Heliwr> apparle, xfs is often the better choice for very large files
<Heliwr> for general purpose though you probably just want to stick with ext3/ext4
<sudokode> ext2, ext3, ext4, xfs, jfs, reiserfs, btrfs, nilfs, HFS+, ntfs, ntfs-3g
<sudokode> ntfs-3g and zfs through fuse
<jovis> how would i use something like lsof to see what files a process is just trying to open but fails?
<jovis> if said process only tries it once and not over and over
<zus> any one use a wireless mouse with finger print reader?  i was just given one...its nice looking.. though its micro soft, would it work in linux?
<zus> have to get batteries before i can even try it myself so im asking ... thanks
<Typos_King> sure
<Nonickname-> Hey, I have Ubuntu and Kubuntu 9.04 I cannot detect any wireless networks, I can only have wired connection.. I have updated/upgraded both, but still not working.
<Nonickname-> Can anyone help?
<Nonickname-> I downloaded the 9.10 but it seems its corrupted..
<gottto> Nonickname-: see if this helps
<gottto> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Typos_King> l..
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    what does -> lspci; show, can you pastebin it, to say paste2.org or so
<Nonickname-> Typos_King: http://pastebin.com/1sJTym4k
<Typos_King> ok
<v1ttu_> anyone else had problems settings custom covers in amarok?
 * Typos_King uses audacious
<v1ttu_> audacious?
<pepee> anyone knows how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn
<Typos_King> http://www.netswarm.net/screenshots/audacious-icons.png
<Nonickname-> Hey..  my kernal says: kernel 2.6.28-18-generic Typos_King
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    what about lspci?
<Nonickname-> What do u mean?
<zus> in dolphin when pushing f4...the terminal opens on the bottom of the window, very nice...does it change directories as i change folders? for when i "open in terminal" or is that just a terminal i'd still have to change directories in the terminal?
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    as in, do an -> lspci
<Nonickname-> shall I pastebin it Typos_King?
<Typos_King> it'll show what your wirless card chipset is, and thus what driver might be needed if needed at all
<Typos_King> yeah, pastebin it please
<Nonickname-> Typos_King: http://pastebin.com:80/qwERpj0n
<Typos_King> !details | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pepee> hmm kubuntu lucid, this happens after the upgrade from karmic
<Nonickname-> Do i have to update kernel Typos_King ?
<Typos_King> don't think so
<Typos_King> !lucid | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<pepee> heh
<Nonickname-> Wireless works well on 9.10 ;/
<pepee> I already asked in there, but no one could help me
<pepee> same for #ubuntu
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    I was under the impression that IS what's not working and that IS what you have, 9.1
<Typos_King> pepee:   is most times better to do a full install than an upgrade :)
<Typos_King> not to mention they're in beta1 for now, so
<pepee> that's the microsoft solution
<Nonickname-> Typos_King: Ive used 9.10 but gave me kernel error.. and crashed my system..
<Nonickname-> So i had to remove it..
<Nonickname-> That for ubuntu.
<pepee> "buy more memory" "reinstall" "buy another hdd"
<Nonickname-> And I downloaded Kubuntu, it gave me error while isntalling ..
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    soo, kubuntu 9.1 never installed?
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> pepee:   not always hehe
<Nonickname-> Ubuntu was installed, and it gave errors..
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    sooo, what are you trying to fix?
<Nonickname-> Then I downloaded kubuntu but the copy was damaged..
<Nonickname-> I am tryin to get my wireless working :/
<Typos_King> pepee:   you can always give a whirl to -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg;
<pepee> hehe
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    seem to me, you haven't been able to install kubuntu yet, why bother with the wireless?
<Nonickname-> I am on Kubuntu 9.04 now.
<Nonickname-> And using a wired connection.
<Typos_King> ooook... sooouse that then :)
<pepee> Nonickname-, install wicd
<Typos_King> to download the 9.1, no that I'd bother really, from 9.04
<Nonickname-> I cant use wired network all the time..
<Nonickname-> Whats wicd?
<pepee> an app
<Nonickname-> sudo apt-get install wicd ?
<pepee> yep
<pepee> or better: sudo aptitude install wicd
<Typos_King> ...
<Typos_King> I see
<Nonickname-> installin it
<Typos_King> you just don't have a network manager?
<Typos_King> I'd rather side with network-manager-gnome
<Typos_King> but anyhow
<Nonickname-> I installed it pepee
<pepee> now run wicd-client
<Nonickname-> bash: run: command not found
<Nonickname-> ok.. i run it
<pepee> hehe
<pepee> wicd-<tab>
<Nonickname-> Ok, i opened it
<pepee> well, try setting your wireless connection
<navetz> guys my keyboard wont work when I start X, can someone help me fix it?
<Nonickname-> It says no wireless network found
<Nonickname-> my wireless is enabled
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    if you run -> iwconfig; does it show any wireless interface?
<Typos_King> navetz:    replug it in :)
<Nonickname-> no wireless extentions
<navetz> Typos_King: its a laptop
<pepee> Nonickname-, ^
<Nonickname-> what?
<Typos_King> ok....
<pepee> it's a laptop, USB, ...?
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:    and you'rre sure you have a wireless adapter in your motherboard?
<Nonickname-> yeah man!
<Nonickname-> its working on win7
<navetz> the keyboard is attached to my laptop, not an external one
<pepee> Nonickname-, then is a driver issue
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> navetz:   can you use your touchpad?
<Nonickname-> How come it was working fine on 9.10? ;/
<navetz> Typos_King: yes, its works when i don't start xserver
<navetz> Typos_King: the keyboard that is
<navetz> Typos_King: the touchpad always works
<zus> do i need an unrar program in kubuntu 9.10 kde4.4? i cant extract a file
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:     check under System Settings > Advanced > Restricted Drivers, if anything is there for your card
<pepee> Nonickname-, because 9.10 has better support for wireless devices
<Typos_King> zus:    yes
<zus> there isnt a default one? like in nautilus. whats a decent program that would then extract and compress?
<pepee> Nonickname-, lspci | grep -Ei "network|wireless"
<pepee> zus, ark
<pepee> just install the unrar package
<Nonickname-> pepee: moe@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep -Ei "network|wireless"
<Nonickname-> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series
<Typos_King> zus:     eh?  is not what you asked :|,    kubuntu comes with ark, but it may need the unrar package to open .rar archives
<zus> Typos_King,  oh, i see.  willl that be found in the kpackagekit?
<Typos_King> zus:     unrar, yes
<pepee> Nonickname-, http://www.google.com/search?q=jaunty+"Intel+Corporation+WiFi+Link+100+Series"&hl=en&num=30
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:     check under System Settings > Advanced > Restricted Drivers, if anything is there for your card
<Nonickname-> Nothing Typos_King
<Typos_King> ok...
<pepee> Typos_King, IIRC intel driver for wireless devices is open source
<zus> whats the difference betewen the  non free and the not non-free?
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:     you can try installing firstly the backport modules, and then the restricted modules... or both ->    sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules linux-restricted-modules;
<pepee> Nonickname-, do what Typos_King says
<Nonickname-> ok
<Nonickname-> i will
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:     then when done  you might need to reboot and see if the hardware gets probed and picked up
<Typos_King> zus:     license
<Nonickname-> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules linux-restricted-modules;
<Nonickname-> this in terminal?
<Typos_King> yes
<Nonickname-> moe@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules linux-restricted-modules;
<Nonickname-> Reading package lists... Done
<Nonickname-> Building dependency tree
<Nonickname-> Reading state information... Done
<Nonickname-> E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules
<FloodBotK3> Nonickname-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nonickname-> sorry ;/
<zus> Typos_King,  so they do the same exact thing  if i were to accept the license?
<Typos_King> zus:     yes
<zus> im also looking to get my thumb print reader to work how do i find out its  drivers to do so?
<zus> Typos_King,  thank you for the info on the unrar, id'a been one mad mofo if i couldnt open my music lol
<Nonickname-> Typos_King: did u get what I said above?
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:     what about the restricted ones?
<Nonickname-> wait
 * Typos_King checks the repository
<Nonickname-> ok.. I guess it installed them
<Typos_King> ok
<Typos_King> now try ->  sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic;
<Typos_King> apt-get takes <tab> for autocomplete you know
<Nonickname-> E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-generic
<Typos_King> ok
<aljosa> i've just update lucid and lost video playback (every time i start video) xorg/kdm restarts. is there an easy way to update apt sources to -24h?
<Typos_King> retry using the autocomplete <tab>   what options  does it have?
<Nonickname-> when do i press tab?
<Typos_King> to autocomplete a word :|
<Nonickname-> I know
<Nonickname-> but for apt-get ?
<Typos_King> okk    fairly sure it'd have at least linux-backports-
<Nonickname-> E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules-generic
<pepee> apt-cache search backport
<Nonickname-> i pressed tab..
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> you didn't press that, otherwise you'd not get the error ^_^
<Typos_King> that was what the tab was for :}
<Nonickname-> I really did..
<Typos_King> press tab rather
<Nonickname-> Shall I update my kubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<pepee> again, apt-cache search linux-backport
<Typos_King> I don't think there's any need
<Typos_King> yeah, so a cache search for backports or so
<Nonickname-> done..
<Typos_King> and?
<pepee> what does it says?
<Nonickname-> lot of lines like this : linux-headers-lbm-2.6.28-18-server - Header files related to linux-backports-modules version 2.6.28
<Typos_King> server?
<Nonickname-> and generic
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<Typos_King> allo
<pepee> apt-cache search linux-backport generic 2.6.28
<pepee> hola
<Nonickname-> many lines like: linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-18-generic - Ubuntu supplied Linux modules for version 2.6.28 on x86/x86_64
<pepee> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-2.6.28-18-generic
<pepee> oh wait
<pepee> sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-`uname -r`
<Nonickname-> installing
<Nonickname-> ok pepee installation is done..
<pepee> now sudo rmmod iwlagn
<Nonickname-> done
<pepee> now sudo modprobe iwlagn
<Nonickname-> Error inserting iwlcore (/lib/modules/2.6.28-18-generic/updates/iwlcore.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Nonickname-> FATAL: Error inserting iwlagn (/lib/modules/2.6.28-18-generic/updates/iwlagn.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<pepee> heh
<pepee> reboot
<Nonickname-> ok
<Nonickname-> just a sec..
<pepee> k
<Nonickname-> yeah am back pepee
<pepee> k
<pepee> iwconfig
<Nonickname-> no wireless extentions
<pepee> hehe
<pepee> well, try karmic or lucid lol
<Nonickname-> what do u mean
<pepee> nah
<pepee> hmm lsmod | grep iwlagn
<pepee> *hmm is not a command...
<Nonickname-> iwlagn                102788  0
<Nonickname-> iwlcore               112768  1 iwlagn
<Nonickname-> lbm_cw_mac80211       227492  2 iwlagn,iwlcore
<Nonickname-> lbm_cw_cfg80211        73888  3 iwlagn,iwlcore,lbm_cw_mac80211
<FloodBotK3> Nonickname-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepee> well, it's running
<pepee> ifconfig
<pepee> !paste | Nonickname-
<Nonickname-> how can I update from 9.04 to 9.10 using a 9.10 cd?
<ubottu> Nonickname-: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pepee> Nonickname-, there is a command for doing that
<Nonickname-> I dont wanna do it online
<Nonickname-> Doing it onlike is like 900mb.
<Nonickname-> And i dont have a fast connection..
<Nonickname-> how can I access my folders in win7 using Kubuntu?
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> just fire up dolphin :)
<Nonickname-> whats that lol
<pepee> Nonickname-, ext2fs or something like that
<Typos_King> ..
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:      can you got to /etc/apt/  and in kate open up sources.list?
<pepee> Nonickname-, ifconfig -a
<pepee> post it in pastebin
<Nonickname-> http://pastebin.com/bQJDKmmf
<pepee> Nonickname-, dmesg | grep iwl
<Nonickname-> http://pastebin.com/19bKf2r8
<pepee> sudo aptitude install linux-firmware
<Nonickname-> done
<pepee> sudo rmmod iwlagn iwlcore lbm_cw_mac80211 lbm_cw_cfg80211
<Nonickname-> done
<pepee> sudo modprobe iwlagn
<Nonickname-> done
<pepee> iwconfig
<Nonickname-> no wireless extentions..
<Nonickname-> seems am out of choices but to update for 9.10
<pepee> Nonickname-, last one: dmesg | grep iwl
<Typos_King> Nonickname-:      can you got to /etc/apt/  and in kate open up sources.list?
<Typos_King> and maybe check if your backports repository entry isn't commented out
<Nonickname-> wait
<Nonickname-> http://pastebin.com/SffLW8ZX
<Nonickname-> Typos_King:  how can I get there
<Typos_King> using an editor :)
<pepee> Nonickname-, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nonickname-> http://pastebin.com/PDPMievn
<Typos_King> heheh
<Typos_King> looks like it didn't open :P
<Nonickname-> ;/
<Typos_King> kate /etc/apt/sources.list  <--
<Nonickname-> oh
<Nonickname-> here http://pastebin.com/8CU3uH8d
<Typos_King> sooo yes
<Typos_King> they're commented, lines 38 and 39, remove he #
<Typos_King> well hold on
<Typos_King> close kate
<Nonickname-> do i save changes?
<Typos_King> no
<pepee> yes..
<Typos_King> and relaunch it like this ->  sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Typos_King> hehe , is not a sudo'ed session :P
<Nonickname-> no or yes?
<Typos_King> no, close it and
<Typos_King> and relaunch it like this ->  sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<pepee> he
<pepee> no, do what Typos_King says
<pepee> sorry...
<Nonickname-> ok
<Nonickname-> done
<Typos_King> is it reopened?
<Nonickname-> yes
<Typos_King> they're commented, lines 38 and 39, remove he #
<Typos_King> the ones that say # deb ....
<Nonickname-> ok
<Nonickname-> saved.
<Typos_King> when done...save it... ok... close it
<Typos_King> and now do an -> sudo apt-get update;
<Typos_King> then when the update is done, retry the linux-backports install :)
<Nonickname-> okay
<Nonickname-> just a sec
<Nonickname-> i do upgrade too?
<Typos_King> 1
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> no upgrade, just update
<Nonickname-> ok done then
<Typos_King> now do  a -> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules;
<Nonickname-> E: Couldn't find package linux-backports-modules
<Nonickname-> How come updating from 9.04 to 9.10 online is 900MB ?
<Nonickname-> And the full copy of 9.10 is 700MB ?
<Typos_King> no backports...
<pepee> 'cause is outdated
<pepee> the cd have just the basics packages
<pepee> *has
<Nonickname-> ;/
<Nonickname-> So, i have no other choice?
<pepee> try lucid
<Nonickname-> whats lucid?
<pepee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<pepee> but I don't think is possible to update to lucid from jaunty...
<Nonickname-> Isnt it the same as Ubuntu Gnome 9.10?
<pepee> nope
<Nonickname-> I like KDE's desktop :p
<pepee> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<pepee> 28-Mar-2010 06:24
<Typos_King> I'd not bother with 9.1 from 9.04
<Nonickname-> How come updating from 9.04 to 9.10 online is 900MB ? And 9.10's size is 700MB ?
<pepee> 'cause the cd is outdated
<Typos_King> as far as the driver for your wireless adapter...... fairly sure.... is available online, not sure if as .deb
<pepee> yep, it is
<Nonickname-> Cant i download a driver for it?
<pepee> Nonickname-,  you can try compat-wireless, but is complicated...
<Nonickname-> can u tell me how pls? ;/
<Nonickname-> I really need to get this thing working
#kubuntu 2011-03-21
<HTjeB> exit
<sre-su> !info wmaker
<ubottu> wmaker (source: wmaker): NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-8.2 (maverick), package size 2359 kB, installed size 6340 kB
<s0phia> hey, question guys
<s0phia> headphones work for amarok, but not youtube
<s0phia> what do? :P
<Walzmyn> that's weird
<s0phia> Daskreech, can you help with my problem? x.x
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> What is the problem?
<lordars> kubuntu-es
<tertl3> allo
<tertl3> i hear that KDE is loosing traction?
<tertl3> it seems fine to me but idk
<Daskreech> tertl3: you can ignore that :)
<tertl3> ok
<Daskreech> tertl3: though in reality it does not make a difference
<tertl3> well, if you look at it like that then nothing really makes a difference
<beast> I need help with make on wireless driver
<beast> Can anybody help me with a wireless network card driver
<Mase_wk> beast: we don't  really know because you haven't given us any information
<beast> Was waiting see somebody had time before I put out all the dirty details
<tertl3> lol, (no harm intended)
<beast> I am trying to do a make on a ralink device 3062
<beast> but I keep getting a gcc error
<beast> installed gcc but still says it can't find it
<Mase_wk> beast: well if someone doesn't know what issue  your facing they don't know if it's something they have time / knowledge for.
<beast> ok have i given you enough details? can you help me?
<Mase_wk> beast: why are you compiling the ralink driver ?
<Daskreech> tertl3: With FOSS that may be true.
<Daskreech> tertl3: if you like using something then use it
<beast> trying to I edited a file as directed by the readme and then run make but that is when I get the error that says it can't find gcc
<Mase_wk> is it not in the kernel because it's too new or because it's non-free software ?
<beast> so I installed gcc but I still get the error
<beast> ok any suggestions on how to get an older version?
<Mase_wk> no it was a question
<beast> oh
<beast> I'm not sure how to answer your question
<Mase_wk> ok, what license is the ralink driver under ?
<beast> I just did a sudo apt-get install gcc
<Mase_wk> ok well, i may or may not be able to help you. I am trying to ascertain if i can help you, however in order to do that, i need you to answer the questions i have asked.
<Mase_wk> alternately there may be someone else in the channel that can help you.
<Mase_wk> however you may have to be patient
<Mase_wk> guess he didn't want my help
<beast> sorry computer froze and had to reboot
<beast> sorry computer froze and had to reboot
<beast> let me look for the  license info
<Mase_wk> ok. also which version of kubuntu are you running ?
<beast> I running 10.10 Kubuntu. Can't find any license info but I got it from the ralink website so maybe there is something there
<beast> GNU license
<beast> Free software
<Mase_wk> cool
<Mase_wk> ok so is it in a newer kernel ?
<Mase_wk> 2.6.38 ?
<Mase_wk> because if it has, then it's probably easier to just use a newer kernel
<beast> how do I find out?
<Mase_wk> erm well i had a look in the 2.6.38 changelog and it's possible it got merged
<beast> sorry I'm a bit helpless still
<Mase_wk> no worries
<Mase_wk> it's not trivial
<Mase_wk> generally we just encourage people to wait until it's supported out the box
<Mase_wk> so that would be natty, but if you're in a hurry there are 'testing' kernels
<Mase_wk> which can be installed
<Mase_wk> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/
<beast> wireless is my only choice for my situation so it's either get it working or look for a different way to connect to the network
<Mase_wk> it's for natty, but it will work in maverick
<Mase_wk> but YMMV
<Mase_wk> grab the _all.deb and the 2 others which match your achitecture
<Mase_wk> and and install them by sudo  dpkg -i *.deb
<beast> cool thanks will do
<Mase_wk> please be aware though, these are not production kernels
<Mase_wk> at least not for ubuntu
<Mase_wk> they don't contain any patches which ubuntu make against the kernel so if you have other random hardware which is not supported in the mainline
<beast> ok I don't mind taking chances lol
<Mase_wk> it probably will not work.
<Mase_wk> ok
<Mase_wk> good luck
<beast> I don't think I do thanks
<Daskreech> beast: You should apt-get install build-essential
<beast> ok thanks
<Daskreech> beast: what is the issue you are having?
<Mase_wk> Daskreech: ralink wifi driver is not in his kernel
<Daskreech> How?
<beast> I can't see my wireless network to connect
<Daskreech> beast: laptop?
<beast> so I need driver to make it work but it is not in the kernel as Mase said
<beast> no desktop
<beast> former Vista desktop
<Mase_wk> Daskreech: his chipset only just got merged in 2.6.38 from what i can see
<Daskreech> beast: do you see the wifi card in lspci ?
<Daskreech>  or lshw -C network ?
<Daskreech> Mase_wk: Ah really? Hmm ok
<Daskreech> Might want to try a new kernel then as stated
<Daskreech> do you want to try that first?
<Mase_wk> Daskreech: well i'm not 100% sure
<Daskreech> <_<
<Mase_wk> the changelogs say 2800
<beast> sure
<beast> LOL
<Mase_wk> which I *think* is his chipset from the ralink page
<Mase_wk> but it only gives model no's
<Mase_wk> so it makes it a bit difficult
<Mase_wk> i'm reasonably sure, but not 100% certain
<Mase_wk> so by all means do some more tests
<beast> its a fresh install so at worst I scrap it and start over
<Daskreech> beast: 64 bit or 32 bit ?
<beast> amd64
<beast> just installed gcc and need to restart brb
<Daskreech> http://ubuntu.wallawalla.edu/ubuntu//pool/main/l/linux/kernel-image-2.6.38-7-generic-di_2.6.38-7.36_amd64.udeb
<Daskreech> wget that to the computer
<beast> ok
<beast> downloading now
<Daskreech> when it's done do a sudo dpkg -i /path/to/whereyou/downloaded/to
<beast> ok
<Daskreech> http://torrentdeluxe.com/torrents/590118-ubuntu-11.04-keygen.rar.html
<Daskreech> Brilliant
<Mase_wk> haha
<Daskreech> beast: let me know if that gives an error
<beast> ok
<beast> subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
<beast> nevermind I screwed up it worked this time
<beast> I forgot to tell which file to process lol
<beast> make works now! thanks guys
<Daskreech> beast: ha of course it does
<Daskreech> beast: ok try and reboot and choose the 2.6.38 kernel and see if it boots
<beast> ok
<Daskreech> if it doesn't then just reboot and choose the next oldest one
<beast> ok
<Daskreech> Broked?
<dfrey> Is there a way to get the kernel config that is used to build the "-generic" kernels for (k)ubuntu?
<Daskreech> dfrey: ask for them?
<petete> look at /boot/config-*
<birdinatux> firefox installer ran successfully but only the installer shows up in the menu. how do i access the actual broswer?
<Daskreech> birdinatux: Shoudl be in the menu
<Daskreech> birdinatux: try alt+f2 -> firefox
<birdinatux> still only installer shows.
<birdinatux> i am running off live cd if that matters
<birdinatux> I was going to install but the  cd is scratched and freezes half way. Was going to download the iso to burn to a new one, but cant get a browser.  Firefox only shows installer, and rekong crashes at startup every time i run it
<Daskreech> birdinatux: It comes with a browser
<Daskreech> Konqueror works
<birdinatux> rekonq web browser wont run. crashes every time i try to start it
<Daskreech> birdinatux: also as a question what were you going to use to burn?
<Daskreech> birdinatux: Konqueror?
<birdinatux> k3b
<Daskreech> from the LiveCD?
<birdinatux> yeah
<Daskreech> ha
<Daskreech> where are you downloading it to ?
<birdinatux> was going to d/l it to a flash drive, the iso
<birdinatux> should   I just boot into windows and do it there?
<Daskreech> if all you are doing is burning a CD and you have the software under windows  I don't see why not
<birdinatux> ok, shall return.
<james147> birdinatux: probally best, if the installer is crupt due to the scratch there is no telling what else it ^^
<james147> (or at least another os
<birdinatux> :)
<birdinatux> is it really worth getting the 64bit edition over the 32 bit edition?
<susundberg> Well i wouldn't re-install my os for that but when installing newer version certainly i would get the 64b edition
<birdinatux> 64 it is then.  Just ppl saying not many 64 bit apps so no point...
<susundberg> i guess there is not much difference in speed either way. And if you do not have more than 3Gb memory then thats not problem either ..
<Daskreech> birdinatux: They are all 64 bit apps
<Daskreech>  Being free and open does have perks
<susundberg> :)
<birdinatux> nice
<birdinatux> I have 8gb ram
<susundberg> so 32b program cannot use that all, so 64b might make sense ..
<birdinatux> 45 mins til burn time w00t
<birdinatux> While i'm downloading.... I have a ati radeon 5770 hd graphics card.  Should i use the drivers provided by kubuntu, or download the proprietary ones?
<james147> birdinatux: install the preoprietary one using "aditional drivers" ... or "hardware drivers" (or what ever its called nowa days :p... or run jockey-kde form the terminal)
<birdinatux> james147 cool. thanks
<maqiali> HELLO
<maqiali> 還
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> how are you?
<maqiali> 神馬
<eagles0513875> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> how goes it :)
<Daskreech> Alright :)
<eagles0513875> was gonna ask if you know a kde front end to drop box
<eagles0513875> lol but i remembered the name
<eagles0513875> kfilebox
<eagles0513875> !kfilebox
<eagles0513875> !info kfilebox
<ubottu> Package kfilebox does not exist in maverick
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> interesting
<FloodBotK1> eagles0513875: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eagles0513875> lol talk about sensitive
<birdinatux> Install went smooth :)
<Daskreech> birdinatux: much better
<Daskreech> ha
<birdinatux> kde was laggy on my old comp, but this one I just built it's running great!
<Daskreech> eagles0513875: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kdropbox/files/kfilebox-0.4.7/Kubuntu 10.10/
<Daskreech> ^_^
<eagles0513875> lol Daskreech way ahead of you bro lol im just finding it interesting that its not in the repos
<eagles0513875> Daskreech: im really digging using html5 based youtube on my mac
<Daskreech> can you dig it? can you dig it?
<eagles0513875> it buffers a hell of alot faster
<eagles0513875> even downloading off u tube it downloads a hell of alot faster too
<eagles0513875> lol
<naftilos76> hi, does anyone know where the notes plasmoid usually with yellow background keep its' files? I have installed everything from scratch and forgot to copy the notes from the plasmoid. Can anyone help?
 * james147 thinks its in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc    ...
<naftilos76> I can find anything in ".kde/share/apps/plasma/plasmoids/"
<naftilos76> ok let me have a look
<coolns> hi
<coolns> anyone there
<nigelb> that wasn't long.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<cadomeireles> Hello, someone know how install the printer Kyocera FS-1016? I have already tryed use the foo2kyo, but don't compile.
<Note-book> my KDE screensaver wont start :(
<k00pa> so I have installed the propriety drivers, how can I get dual screen working?
<k00pa> ati card
<k00pa> on displays I can see two screens
<k00pa> but for some reason it wont work
<james147> k00pa: try this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<k00pa> kk
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why the desktop pager widget gets colored like a progress bar when I have certain Desktops selected (what does it signify)?
<rosco_y> k00pa: is it an NVIDIA driver?
<james147> rosco_y: ati ^^ not nvidia
<rosco_y> sorry, I guess not huh
<k00pa> rosco_y: I have ati card
<rosco_y> It was my experience that the open source driver was a lot better for dual head setups than the proprietary driver
<james147> rosco_y: not sure what you mean... a screen shot might help
<k00pa> hmm
<k00pa> so what driver should i install?
<k00pa> big-desktop?
<james147> rosco_y: depends which drivers ^^
<rosco_y> I used to have ati, and it was very easy to configure the open source drivers, the ati proprietary drivers where the pits
<james147> k00pa: i would think so, but I am not fimilar with ati cards :)
<k00pa> hmm hmm
<rosco_y> I would google for some info on installing/using the open source drivers, although I think they are installed by default in 10.10
<k00pa> yeah it installed something
<k00pa> but aint working with dual screen
<rosco_y> I think if you open the "Additional Drivers" dialog, and tell your system "Not to use" the proprietary driver, it defaults to the opensource driver, but you should double-check
<rosco_y> k00pa: are you using the propriety driver?
<k00pa> restarting x ... ->
<k00pa> yeah
<k00pa> why the f ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't work anymore?
<rosco_y> it's possible to get it working, but it's very flaky
<james147> k00pa: alt+print screen +k
<rosco_y> what are you using your system for (gaming/programming/other)?
<rosco_y> the proprietary driver gives you better hardware access, but it's much harder to configure
<k00pa> coding
<rosco_y> if your main goal is to have two monitors, then I recommend the open source driver
<k00pa> yeaaah
<k00pa> well how I remove the old and get the new then
<rosco_y> use the open source driver, it's very easy to use
<k00pa> currently at black screen..
<rosco_y> ouch
<k00pa> okey, where is ctrl+alt+f1 now?
<james147> k00pa: that one hasent changed
<rosco_y> ok I think you need to go into your xorg.conf file and fix it there
<k00pa> hm
<k00pa> well cant get tty1 open
<rosco_y> I believe it's in the /etc/X11 directory
<james147> k00pa: you capslock light toggle on your keyboard?
<k00pa> restarted already
<k00pa> rolling the backup of xorg
<rosco_y> there might be a way to build a default xorg.conf file from the command line....be worth googling
<james147> Xorg --configure i think... while X isnt running that is
<k00pa> well I had backups
<k00pa> so x is running now
<k00pa> hmmm ati catalyst control center
<rosco_y> sorry k00pa, I hated ati.  I bought a NVIDIA on sale at Newegg.  Most productive purchase I've made in a long time.
<k00pa> rosco_y: yeaah but I think I just got this stuff working just fine using the ati ccc
<rosco_y> I think I recall that I had luck opening the "Additoinall Drivers" dialog, and "Removing" the proprietary driver
<k00pa> I dont have proplems with the proprietary drivers
<k00pa> last time I used proprietary were faster than free
<rosco_y> k00pa: here's what would happen to me:  I'd fight with it until it worked, and then when I rebooted I had to do the same thing all over again.
<k00pa> O_o
<rosco_y> It didn't seem to remember my settings
<rosco_y> Well, I gotta get too it....good luck!!!
<k00pa> Ati catalyst control for the win!
<k00pa> install propriety drivers -> ccc configuring -> done
<k00pa> now I have to get rid of this horrible theme
<Daskreech> !dontzap | k00pa that should help
<ubottu> k00pa that should help: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<k00pa> thanks
<Peace-> k00pa: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/01/19/kde-4-x-ctrl-alt-backspace-kill-the-x-server/
<k00pa> that simple
<k00pa> thanks
<Peace-> :)
 * james147 dosnt understand why people cant get use to the new combo ^^
<k00pa> I am used to the old
<k00pa> much better
<k00pa> same as saying why you cant understand that some people use dovark keyboard or something :P
 * Peace- wonders which is the new combo
<k00pa> alt+prtn screen+k
<Peace-> :S
 * DarthFrog wonders why the key combo was changed in the first place.
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> ok
<k00pa> no idea
<Peace-> guess ctrl alt backspace
<Peace-> are too used
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> *bah *
<DarthFrog> By that argument, CTL-ALT-Delete should be changed, too.
<Peace-> who has 4.6.1 can try to run an gtk application like root?
<Peace-> should appear ugly
<DarthFrog> Meta-CTL-Put your righrt arm over your left shoulder- S
<james147> ^^ http://gquigs.blogspot.com/2009/03/ctrl-alt-backspace-restarts-x-dont-do.html
<Peace-> james147: have you some gtk applications ?
 * james147 trys hard not to ^^
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: X killed it upstream. Distros followed the default
<Peace-> james147: could you run someone like root?
<james147> Peace-: have you set up the gtk apps to use the kde theme on the root profile?
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Doesn't matter who killed it (but thanks anyway).
<Peace-> yes but it doesn't work on natty james147
 * james147 dosnt use natty ^^
<Peace-> james147: :P
<Peace-> james147: on maverick works i guess
<Peace-> xD
 * james147 dosnt use maverick either :D
<Peace-> james147: wt he
<Peace-> xD
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Just saying why it was disabled :)
<james147> Peace-: :) currently running arch ^^ but i like this channel so decided to say :D
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: That's not saying why, that's saying who. :-)
<Peace-> james147: :P
<james147> Daskreech: I would say because too many new users hit it by accdent not relising what it does
<james147> though i cannot be sure
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Ah good point. I think the arguement thrown around was that they had a lot of reports of people hitting ctrl and backspace at the same tim and killing the server so it was disabled since the new X should be more stable
<james147> alt+crtl+backspace was too easy to hit... i had dose it a few times by accdent
<Daskreech> I'm not sure if that's the official reason (though history will verify that I've personally hit that combo while typing quickly dozens of times) but it was certainly the most thrown around reason
<quant> james147: how do you manage to hit that by accident? :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: are you there?
<james147> quant: not rleaseing keys quick enough :)
<Daskreech> quant: type quickly
<Daskreech> Shift backspace is another one
<quant> Daskreech: I type quicky, but I don't get in a position close to that combo to hit it :)
<quant> Daskreech: you're probably using many combos that I'm not
<james147> quant: not in general typing, but when useing key combos
<Daskreech> quant: indeed :)
<quant> crtl + alt + t is not terminal in kubuntu :(
 * james147 uses meta+t  ... but he set that up manually
<Daskreech> setup a global shortcut?
<quant> Daskreech: yeah
<Daskreech> or install yakuake?
<kps_foo> yaukuake +1
<quant> yakuake being?
<james147> quant: ^^ unlike gnome you can assign shortcuts to any application using kmenuedit (or eight click the menu > edit menu)
<kps_foo> quant: a drop down terminal
<DarthFrog> !yaukuake
<quant> kps_foo: no, never liked those :) integrated in dolphin, right? I'm more for a separate terminal
<DarthFrog> quant:  Press F12 and a terminal drops down.  Name means "yet another kuake" terminal.
<kps_foo> nope they run without dolphin running too...
<quant> btw it seems that firefox 4 stable is on the servers, although no official announcement yet
<Daskreech> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 299 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<quant> Daskreech: I'm much to anal to have a terminal that I cannot place where I like on the desktop
<kps_foo> quant:    :)
<Daskreech> quant: :) Yakuake is very configurable but I suppose not quite enough for you
<quant> Daskreech: I'm just used to terminal being a normal program in its own window and I'm an old fart, that's all :)
<clarita_> hi
<DarthFrog> quant: Once you get used to using yakuake, you'll not want to do without it.
<james147> DarthFrog: Depends ^^ I have been using it for a while... yet I still seem to just launch a new terminal most of the time :p
<james147> espically when i need to do multiple things ^^
<DarthFrog> james147:  Do you actually prefer that over using yakuake or is it a matter of habit?
<Daskreech> quant: if you were really an old fart you would want a terminal to come with a high band widtg connection back to the OneTrueServer
<quant> Daskreech: I'm 31, so you make your own definition for me ;-)
<Daskreech> quant: in fart years?
<quant> Daskreech: but I do tend to set it to green on black very often :) similar to yellow on black that I was using on terminals in my local computer center in 90's :)
<Daskreech> :-)
<stephdg> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi stephdg
<stephdg> Riddell: pm?
<Riddell> if you have something secret to talk about
<Riddell> otherwise here is good
<stephdg> Riddell: no not secret, i'm just a bit confused
<Riddell> what's confusing?
<stephdg> i can't figure out how to install the wireless driver
<Riddell> stephdg: do you have a (wired) network connection?
<stephdg> Riddell: of course, or how else would i be on irc?
<stephdg> and how do i join freenode using this quassel program?
<Riddell> stephdg: then in theory it takes running jockey and it should prompt you
<Riddell> jockey is called "Additional Drivers" in the menu
<stephdg> Riddell: i did that
<stephdg> its telling me no proprietary software is being used
<Riddell> stephdg: does it give an option for anything?
<stephdg> it says its downloading files...but nothing
<stephdg> but then it says that no proprietary files being used
<quant> stephdg: about freenode - file -> networks in quassel
<stephdg> quant: but its not letting me use my nick
<quant> stephdg: in what way?
<stephdg> quant: its telling me its already in use...when i'm sure its not
<quant> stephdg: why are you sure it's not in use?
<Riddell> stephdg: is there any to enable?
<stephdg> quant: because i don't see that nick in the channel i'm in
<stephdg> Riddell: enable what? last time i had to install something
<Riddell> stephdg: does it list any drivers at all?
<stephdg> Riddell: no
<Riddell> well that's no good
<stephdg> exactly
<stephdg> when i had installed fedora indra had to google...and figure it out
<Riddell> stephdg: probably installing broadcom-sta-source is what you want to do
<stephdg> but how do i do that?
<stephdg> with that link you sent earlier?
<Riddell> stephdg: using software management in system settings or command line   sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-source
<stephdg> ok Riddell am trying that...lets hope it works
<stephdg> Riddell: and since i like kubuntu, and its sorta installed, now...is there any way i can move all my files from fedora to here and then take over that partition?
<stephdg> or would i have to move all the files and then re-install kubuntu?
<Riddell> stephdg: you have another partition with fedora on it including /home ?
<stephdg> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> stephdg: you could mount that partition and link the kubuntu /home to its home/
<Riddell> you'd risk having config file issues if there were different versions of apps installed
<stephdg> ohhh, well, its mostly i just want my music and photos and misc files
<stephdg> nothing major
<Riddell> stephdg: you should be able to just go into the file manager and mount the partition
<Riddell> then you can access the files
<stephdg> ok :)
<stephdg> then i can just take over the partition, or do i need to re-install kubuntu over fedora?
<Riddell> then you will be accessing files from the partition (I'm not sure what you mean by take over the partition)
<stephdg> Riddell: what i'm wanting to do is get rid of fedora...so...would i have to re-install the kubuntu over it, or can i somehow magically just take it over?
<Riddell> stephdg: you could format the fedora partition and use that as the kubuntu /home
<Riddell> well that would wipe your existing files
<Riddell> so that might not be what you want
<stephdg> well, if i copied them over it wouldn't be such a big deal
<Riddell> yes, if you hvae space for that
<stephdg> i have all of my files backed-up except the most recent movies / photos / slides
<stephdg> Riddell: i did that, now what? i still don't see any wifi points
<Riddell> stephdg: might be better asking hobbs now, as I say I don't have broadcom so I've never actually had to enable it
<stephdg> ok
<rodrigo> boa tarde a todos
<rodrigo> sou novo no kubuntu
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have got a clean install right from the kubuntu iso (64bit). After i install nvidia drivers the boot splash screen goes away. Does anyone know anything about that?
<rodrigo> e gostaria de saber se existe alguma maneira de instalar programas para win no  10.10
<genii-around> !br | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sergey_> what way, I can use subtitre in Dragon Player?
<naftilos76> Anyone of the Kubuntu Splash Screen?
<naftilos76> Anyone on the Kubuntu Splash Screen?
<sergey_> I'm have *.avi file and *.srt file, but Dragon, not show subtitles, and menu item is not active
<genii-around> sergey_: Dragon player only supports embedded subtitling, not ones in separate files
<Peace-> sergey_: use vlc
<Peace-> genii-around: natty ?
<genii-around> Peace-: As far as I know it's a design decision
<BluesKaj> hi Peace- , I was away for an hr .so I'm here now
<stephdg> Riddell: its working now :)
<Riddell> stephdg: the wifi?
<stephdg> Riddell: yes :)
<Riddell> stephdg: excellent, how did that happen?
<stephdg> Riddell: i had to install b43-fwcutter
<stephdg> then i ran jockey again
<stephdg> and it found the broadcom driver
<budweiserrr> hi
<budweiserrr> algun español???
<budweiserrr> me podeis dar alguna direccion con guia para usar kubuntu??
<genii-around> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<stephdg> Riddell: can you tell me how i can access my fedora partition? its telling me i'm unable to do it
<Riddell> stephdg: what is telling you
<Riddell> ?
<stephdg> Riddell: could not enter folder /media/stephanie
<Riddell> stephdg: can you do so on the command line?
<stephdg> Riddell: well...probably, but i don't know the commands...
<Riddell> stephdg: cd /media/stephanie
<Riddell> ls
<stephdg> Riddell: yes i can see the contents with the cd /media/stephanie
<stephdg> so...can i do cp /media/stephanie to ./ ?
<Riddell> stephdg: cp -r /media/stephanie .
<Riddell> assuming you're in the place you want to copy it to
<stephdg> Riddell: will that just copy it to my desktop?
<Riddell> it will copy it to your current working directory, whatever that is
<stephdg> ok
<apparle> hey guys, when I use ark to compress a file with 7zip what are the settings used for compression?
<elijah> I am trying to use Ksnapshot to drag the screenshot into Konqueror file browser per the help tool tip, when I do so I get a red, slashed circle. Is this functionality confirmed to work? My ideal use case is to drag screenshots into gmail via chrome but I want to at least be able to drag into file browser first.
<BluesKaj> elijah, try copy and paste instead
<elijah> copy paste works
<BluesKaj> elijah, you don't need ksnapshot for screenshots , just save it your /home/user
<elijah> BluesKaj: not following you, how else would I get screenshots?
<alex1990> Hello, i tried to install a driver for my wlan card in my laptop, but i didnt succeed, the error says that i need this packages """  libc6-dev  libstdc++6-4.4-dev  build-essential  g++-4.4  g++"""" how can i get them? Do i need internet for that?
<elijah> BluesKaj: I just found shutter, drag/drop works with gmail with it, do you know how to get printscreen hard key to work with shutter instead of ksnapshot?
<Peace-> alex1990: i guess so
<Peace-> alex1990: ya...
<BluesKaj> elijah, do you have a prtscn key ?
<Peace-> alex1990: put the ethernet up
<elijah> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> use that elijah
<elijah> BluesKaj: where do I program it to use shutter?
<alex1990> ok peace. I m from germany and i asked in a german forum, but nobody could help me to fix the errors, i downloaded many files, but the error ist almost every time the same
<Peace-> alex1990: wel downloading dependeces = packages you need is a pain
<Peace-> alex1990: without internet
<Peace-> alex1990: so use the ethernet connection
<Peace-> alex1990: download the stuff..
<Peace-> alex1990: set well the wlan
<alex1990> i have internet (wlan) actually im on my windows7 :(
<BluesKaj> elijah, that key is linked to snapshot , save the shot and copy and paste
<alex1990> but how to download the packages on kubuntu? and how to install them, where to find them? i can put my ethernet cable on
<Peace-> alex1990: you ahve a router?
<BluesKaj> elijah, ksnapshot that is
<elijah> BluesKaj: drag/drop is much more convenient, I found out how to reprogram prtscrn button
<alex1990> yes, i have a router
<Peace-> alex1990: so use the ethernet
<Peace-> alex1990: waht's the problem
<BluesKaj> elijah, well, whatever works for you
<alex1990> Okay, and how to download? sudo apt-get ?
<Peace-> alex1990: sudo apt-get udate && sudo apt-get install PACKAGES
<alex1990> thx
<Mayank> Hello, how do i change the default Kubuntu (blue screen with loading dots) screen that appears while booting ?
<masese> hello
<masese> can anyone help me solve this problem?
<Mayank> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<masese> how to setup ZTEMT USB MODEM in kubuntu 10.04?
<Mayank> masese: I do not know about ZMET modem in particular, but most modems in ubuntu do work after you install the drivers when u insert the modem for the first time, if u ask what exactly is ure issue, people are more likely to help
<masese> Mayank: ZTEMT moden is a CDMA2000 1x/EV-DO modem a product from ZTE corparation.
<masese> Model: AC2726
<masese> when i plug it the system sees it as a flash disk
<genii-around> masese: http://www.ztemt.com.cn/ennewzte/service/ziliao.action shows there an ubuntu driver
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I have attached a new keyboard to my system and changed the settings from generic 102 -> 105 keys keyboard
<Matisse> i thought now I can open the k-menu with the windows key or the right click menu with the other key..
<Matisse> nothing happens, when using these keys
<masese> Matisse: what os are you using?
<Matisse> kubuntu
<Matisse> 10.04
<BluesKaj> Matisse, have you rebooted since connecting the new KB ? ..I have to ask :)
<Matisse> BluesKaj, i did :)
<masese> genii-around: that gives me the settings for ubuntu 9.04. i need for 10.04.
<genii-around> masese: I'm pretty sure it works with 10.04 as well.
<masese> ok. let me try it
<Matisse> how can I check if the windows key is pressed?
<Peace-> Matisse: xev
<wn1zid> im new to wireless, it works good in ubuntu, on the other hand, im not sure how to in kubuntu, any pointers ??
<wn1zid> it sees the network, but not connecting
<Matisse> describe more briefly
<wn1zid> in networking it sees the network, and i put the pass in, but no connect.
<wn1zid> in ubuntu, it came up with asking me for the wep name and pass and connected, kubuntu dont do that
<wn1zid> thanks anyway, guess ill have to go where the pros are.
<masese_> genii-around: thanks alot. it worked.
<Matisse> how do I temporally stop compiz? or how do i see if its running?
<kkszysiu> Hello
<kkszysiu> Is possible to make dist upgrade of Kubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 easily?
<Matisse> is 11.04 beta?
<k00pa> kkszysiu: when its released you will be able to do it without problems
<k00pa> kkszysiu: but 11.04 isn't out yet so I dont know for sure
<kkszysiu> I got new laptop and I want to help guys with hybrid graphics drivers feature
<Matisse> ps ax | grep compiz   <-- told me that compiz is running ... how do i start a x-/kde-session without it?
<kkszysiu> But for that I need  noveau nVidia drivers
<Matisse> fuck
<maco> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Matisse> d*%&§/$ it
<Matisse> better?
<kkszysiu> YEap
<kkszysiu> A lot
<Matisse> so, I changed the window manager with the tray icon to icewm... which has no tray icons...
<Torch> Matisse: you should be able to run another wm from a shell with, e.g., "kwin --replace"
<Matisse> thx!
<Matisse> well, after changing the window manager i tried     ps ax | grep compiz
<Matisse> but it tells me that some programs are running with compiz as option (f.e. kdeinit4: ksmserver [kdeinit] --windowmanager /usr/bin/compiz )
<Torch> Matisse: check system settings -> default applications -> Window manager
<Mayank> Hello, to change the usplash screen to a customized logo, I update the symbolic link it /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth after updating the kubuntu-logo.script file for logo_filename with the new file, but this does not seem to work, i still get the blue kubuntu usplash screen. what am i missing?
<Matisse> Torch, kwin has been set...
<Mayank> I have checked the paths of the new .png file. it is same as the old one
<Matisse> i've chosen ubuntuusers.de for help
<Matisse> thx for the commands
<Matisse> bye
<district> is there a package that's more lightweight than kubuntu-desktop? something that will just install a functional kde and let me build it up from there?
<Alonea> district: not easily I would say. Not just an alternate package that has the bare minimum.
<Alonea> district: probably easier to remove the apps you don't want
<JontheEchidna> district: kde-plasma-desktop should have just the components necessary to run the desktop, with no extra apps
<bobo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<district> Alonea: yeah that's what i was doing before
<district> JontheEchidna: oh neat, i'll give that a try, thanks
<JontheEchidna> Depends: kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.6.1), plasma-desktop (>= 4:4.6.1), kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.6.1), kdebase-apps (>= 4:4.6.1)
<JontheEchidna> ok, so it does bring in dolphin, konsole and kwrite via kdebase-apps
<JontheEchidna> but it's pretty bare-bones
<Alonea> district: yeah, JontheEchidna knows a bit more than me on how the packages are set up. Its been forever since I have done kde...just put it back on recently. though, like I said, it might be easier to remove what you don't want than go bare and built up. I have no idea what kind of end result you are going for.
<witti> hallo hallo!
<district> Alonea: well i always get purge happy on a new install. was wondering if there was a simpler way from a barebones ubuntu install. trying it now.
<district> i want to use the 4.6.1 backport as well, installing that from scratch seems nicer than replacing an older kde.
<Alonea> district: yeah, I have more than enough space and Kubuntu doesn't install too many extra stuff. so far I have only had to viciously rip out pulseaudio. Generally if I really want to customize my linux I use other distros. As this is my netbook that I do homework on, I am just too lazy to put extra effort into the OS. I wish you luck!
<district> Alonea: space is far from an issue :) it's more about random background things that hog resources. again, not much of an issue, until something freaks out and hogs 100% of a cpu :)
<witti> just found this quassel by clicking too fast, kubuntu sometimes makes me crazy
<Alonea> district: ^_^. yeah. though so far the thing that crashes the most is the desktop itself. I do get really concerned with background and extra apps in windows environements
<district> Alonea: my current gripe is that the search indexer thing goes absolutely crazy when i select a large (3000+ page) pdf in dolphin. it runs a background task to convert the pdf to text, but it just eats cpu for several minutes. i don't even use the indexed search. :(
<Alonea> district: ouch. don't think its freaked out on me yet, but I will watch for it
<witti> i recently upgraded to 10.10 & love my kde3, but some things are very strange now!
<district> Alonea: when i used kde several years ago i used to have a lot of issues with the desktop crashing. nowadays not so much. i finally returned after getting sick of gnome and it's been great.
<Alonea> district: yeah, I just went back to kde last week after using xfce for a while. the desktop crashes sometimes on this netbook, but it picks itself back up fine
<beast_> Well I'm back again and still can't get my 10.10 to see my wireless network. I've tried downloading, compiling and installing the drivers and firmware but it still does not work
<beast_> can anybody help me
<Alonea> beast_: trying to use a wrapper with windows drivers I would guess?
<beast_> No not windows drivers linux drivers but had to modify config file do make and make install
<beast_> and then load the driver. All seem to go well after a few twists and turns lol
<beast_> but still won't show my network to connect to it
<Mase_wk> beast_: what does dmesg say when your wifi card is turned on?
<district> JontheEchidna: worked great, thanks!
<beast_> not sure if it is on
<JontheEchidna> district: cool
<Mase_wk> ifconfig wlan0
<beast_> still a bit advanced for me but I'm doing my best
<beast_> let me check
<beast_> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:3a:35:ca:e4:a0
<beast_>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<beast_>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<beast_>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<beast_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<FloodBotK1> beast_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beast_>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<beast_> did that paste come through?////
<beast_> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr c8:3a:35:ca:e4:a0
<beast_> UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<beast_> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<beast_> TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<beast_> collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<beast_> RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<Mase_wk> yeh perhaps use a pastebin next time
<beast_> how does that work?
<Mase_wk> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<beast_> ok I went there but how does it get back here?
<Mase_wk> you copy /paste it
<beast_> ok
<beast_> I will next time thanks
<Mase_wk> can you paste the contents of dmesg
<Mase_wk> please
<beast_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583570/
<beast_> like that?
<Mase_wk> yup, looking now
<Mase_wk> beast_: what chipset did you have again, i thought yesterday you said it was a ralink
<beast_> that's what I thought too and so that is the driver I went after
<beast_> we got it from some commands you gave me to run
<Mase_wk> nup, not me, i just told you how to grab the latest kernel
<Mase_wk> from mainline i was assuming you knew what you wanted
<Mase_wk> rt2800pci 0000:01:06.0
<Mase_wk> that looks like realtek to me
<beast_> ok so I should search for that driver? Probably why it didn't work lol
<Mase_wk> nah that means it's there an in the kernel as far as i can see
<Mase_wk> can you pastebin the output of lspci
<beast_> ok
<beast_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/583575/
<Mase_wk> ok well you do have a ralink device
<Mase_wk> 01:06.0 Network controller: RaLink Device 3062
<beast_> ok
<Mase_wk> i am confused
<beast_> me too
<beast_> is it possible one is the ethernet and the other is the wireless?
<Mase_wk> Yeh that's what i thought but the ethernet device should be listed in lspci also.
<beast_> maybe i still have the box for the card and it will tell me what it is for sure
<beast_> brb
<nerdy_kid> anyone experiencing random hard lockups since the 2.6.35-24-generic kernel appeared in Maverick?  I have a LAMP/postfix/webmin/ssh server that is suddenly locking up really hard, only REISIUB works.
<beast_> Mase_wk: sorry I couldn't even find the driver disk.
<beast_> Mase_wk: I could always take my computer down and look at the card itself.
<Mase_wk> driver disk ?
<Mase_wk> erm yeh i am sorry i don't really have time to look into it further atm. my guess is that either another driver is trying to grab the device OR the card it's self is not yet fully supported
<beast_> ok
<beast_> thanks anyway
#kubuntu 2011-03-22
<lucas-arg> hey guys, i need some help with gtk apps... cant make then use kde theme...
<lucas-arg> any ideas where i can find oxygen-gtk or molecule or whatever...
<lucas-arg> bump
<lucas-arg> any ideas?
<lucas-arg> mannnnnnnnnn its hard
<test_> gang whats up? I have a question about gwibber alternatives in kde or is it cool to just use gwibber itself?
<valorie> you can use gwibber if you like
<valorie> gtk apps work just fine in Kub.
<nerdy_kid> test_: I'd just use gwibber, now with oxygen-gtk you cant tell the difference between gtk and qt apps anyway...
<test_> nerdy_kid thanks. it works better in kde than it does in gnome it seems hehe
<valorie> lol
<test_> okay one more question.... Why does wubi not like windows 7?
<nerdy_kid> test_: how does it not like it?
<nerdy_kid> I usually dont go wubi cause the ntfs drivers really gobble CPU
<test_> nerdy_kid every time I have tried to install it  python installer crashes with like 50 errors. Every single time.
<test_> nerdy_kid It goes on disk just fine after restart it goes crazy
<nerdy_kid> test_: hmm idk, wubi has always been cooperative for the few times that I've used it.  Maybe post some of the errors?
<test_> nerdy_kid i cant it will not even boot to desktop
<test_> :(
<nerdy_kid> hmm, does the plymouth splash show?
<test_> No. No splash
<nerdy_kid> ok, so windows 7  starts up like normal, as if you didnt install anything?
<test_> nerdy_kid i would insmulti touchtall directly but i like my
<test_> multi touch
<nerdy_kid> sorry didn't get that
<test_> nerdy_kid it goes to boot loader but selecting kub results in python throwing a lot of errors.
<test_> nerdy_kid the majority of the errors have to do with install.py
<nerdy_kid> test_: hmm, honestly though, why not just do a full install?  I've done 4 or 5 in the last 3 months and its really simple
<nerdy_kid> youll get full speed too, unlike wubi
<test_> I just dont get it. if I could copy and paste or screen capture i would post the errors but i cant even get that
<test_> not full installing because i use my multitouch way too much
<nerdy_kid> oh ok, and multitouch doesnt work with Ubuntu.  I would double check that btw, their is a special config app in the software center for touchpads
<test_> nerdy_kid i am not sure how kde handles multi-touch screens with active digitizers
<test_> nerdy_kid do you know what that config app is called by chance?
<test_> nerdy_kid mine is not a slate its a convertible
<nerdy_kid> yeah, one sec -- the touchpad app is in systemsettings by default with Maverick, but there is a touch screen module too
<test_> nerdy_kid i can run kub from usb without difficulty but would rather not do it that way either
<nerdy_kid> test_: ok the screen config is kde-config-tablet.  I'm not sure how well multitouch works, but I would give it a quick run off of USB to see if the touch screen works at all
<test_> nerdy_kid thanks for your time
<nerdy_kid> np, I don't know what to make of the install.py error though, sorry. Like I said, Id just give it a test drive off of the USB and then install in directly on the HDD if everything works.  You can install it side by side with win7, so it wont be much different then a wubi install.
<nerdy_kid> alright, I'm off to bed.  Good luck!
<ecinx3> how do i prevent the mouse wheel from changing desktops. it is getting annoying everytime i  scroll my desktops change
<naturalpsychic> @ecinx3 install ubuntu tweak
<ecinx3> i don't know what that is
<ecinx3> I searched for it in synaptic i got 1 result,  ltsp gui management
<naturalpsychic> no goto UBUNTU SOFTWARE CENTRE and type in search
<ecinx3> i got 2 results, same as synaptic + a hex editor
<naturalpsychic> why are you doing in in synaptic package manager?
<ecinx3> i have kubuntu
<ecinx3> if i know the name i would just apt-get install fooapp
<naturalpsychic> install it from here
<naturalpsychic> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<naturalpsychic> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak
<ecinx3> thx ill check it later
<c2tarun> can anyone please name me any applicatio for recovering deleted files?
<naturalpsychic> what os u using?
<naturalpsychic> kubuntu?
<c2tarun> naturalpsychic: kubuntu 10.10
<naturalpsychic> @c2tarun: i wont be able to answer, someone else might, try asking
<sasoritattoo> hi
<sasoritattoo> hehe,i'm a freshman
<naturalpsychic> @sasoritattoo welcome
<sasoritattoo> Thank you!
<sasoritattoo> 你能看懂汉语吗
<Daskreech> ecinx3: what  shell are you running?
<Andrestbn> Hola
<Andrestbn> Hello
<ecinx3> plasma
<sasoritattoo> welcom
<Daskreech> ecinx3: and mouse wheel changes the desktop?
<Daskreech> hi sasoritattoo
<Daskreech> Hello Andrestbn
<ecinx3> at times, yes.
<Daskreech> ecinx3: what versin of KDE?
<ecinx3> 4.6.1
<ecinx3> it's usually the behavior when I hover the taskbar but sometimes i'm not even there and it happesn
<Daskreech> ecinx3: Desktop settings -> Mouse actions
<sasoritattoo> Maybe...
<sasoritattoo> Sorry, i don't know
<ecinx3> I don't see desktop settings
<Daskreech> ecinx3: right click on the desktop
<ecinx3> oh, lol
<ecinx3> another question.
<ecinx3> how come everytime i restart i have to set up my monitor again
<ecinx3> i have two monitors
<areichman> ecinx3: sounds like you're running KDE SC 4.5, which is what came with kubuntu 10.10
<areichman> it wasn't until 4.6 that saving the settings of multiple monitors was done
<areichman> I hated that, too, until I upgraded to 4.6
<ecinx3> it says 4.6 but i just did dist-upgrade not too long ago, i havent' restarted yet though
<ecinx3> thanks for the heads up areichman
<areichman> ecinx3: no problem. If you are in 4.6, in system settings, under multiple monitors, on the bottom, you have to hit 'save configuration' or something like that. Just applying a configuration won't save it
<Chr|s> how do I share a wifi connection, with the nic, connected to the router, so ppl can connect to it
<ecinx3> I don't have such option
<areichman> ecinx3: I'm running 4.6.1 and at the bottom of hte Display & Monitor section of system settings is a 'Save as Default' box
<areichman> I had to hit that before it would save the settings for both my monitors
<ecinx3> I don't have that option
<ecinx3> maybe when i restart the next time
<areichman> maybe. Good luck
<ecinx3> actually i do have save as default
<ecinx3> under size & orientation, but not under multiple monitors
<areichman> right, that's where I was. I wasn't explaning well
<naturalpsychic> test
<nigelb> fail
<naturalpsychic> hahaa
<naturalpsychic> successful
<livingdaylight> hi
<livingdaylight> installing ubuntu on laptop but having issues at partition section because I want to save the windows partition.
<livingdaylight> installing ubuntu on laptop but having issues at partition section because I want to save the windows partition.
<livingdaylight> wow, this room is ded?
<livingdaylight> absolutely DED
<Peace-> livingdaylight: ?
<livingdaylight> Peace-, maybe its coz once people have kubuntu installed there are no issues- hence the room is just quiet, lol
<Peace-> :)
<livingdaylight> Peace-, is there a recommended sequence to creating partitions? swap first or at the end, then / and /home etc?
<Peace-> there is not reccomended sequence
<Peace-> you can do what you want...
<Peace-> well ... i will use this anyway
<Peace->  / 10 15 gig
<Peace->  /home 100gig
<Peace-> 2 3 gig for /swap
<livingdaylight> i have 80gb hd - half of my 160gb hd . Other half is windows
<Peace-> so create thsi
<Peace-> 15 gig for the system ... it even too much anyway..
<Peace-> i guess 12 should be enought
<Tm_T> ...that doesn't leave much room for playing around though
<Peace-> livingdaylight: how much ram do you have?
<livingdaylight> 2.5
<Peace-> create 2.5 of swap
<livingdaylight> really? I thought swap was half?
<Peace-> Tm_T: natty compiled a lots of stuff 10.1 gig used
<Peace-> livingdaylight: suspend will save the section on the swap
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> so few swap = no resume
<Peace-> *no suspend
<livingdaylight> it is installing now. Installer crashed first time, but seems to be running now. Fingers crossed
<livingdaylight> Peace-, I attributed 2.5 gb swap
<livingdaylight> I been using gnome for the last few years, so, I hope I can live with kde :p
<Peace-> livingdaylight: read this then
<Peace-> livingdaylight: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/what-you-would-want-to-do-on-startup-multimedia-side/
<livingdaylight> Peace-, thanks
<livingdaylight> kubuntu crash again, shux
<iliyan> what crashed :)
<livingdaylight> iliyan, the installer
<livingdaylight> after dl, nearly all files
<iliyan> what version is that ?
<Peace-> livingdaylight: ok use the alternate iso then
<livingdaylight> Peace-, you saying its the 'live' iso is the problem? disc is suggesting it could be my disc, although I checked for defaults before install and came back clean
<livingdaylight> I thought of trying unetbootin on usb this time instaed of disc
<Peace-> livingdaylight: coudl be both
<Peace-> livingdaylight: i use alternate iso always
<livingdaylight> Peace-, ok? why?
<Peace-> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<eaxdg> Im having truble with the package manager in 10.10. When i try and check for updates
<eaxdg> i get "Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<eaxdg> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open"
<livingdaylight> i'm sure live supports lenovo r60e, but will try alternate; means dl another iso
<eaxdg> but i dont have anything else open using it?
<eaxdg> does the package manager use a different proxy than rekonq?
<eaxdg> can anyone here help with configuring kpackage manager to use a http proxy? the proxy setting is configured in proxy settings and the internet works okay in rekonq
<iliyan> export http_proxy=http://your_proxy:proxy_port
<iliyan> then run kpackage from the same console.
<susundberg> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96802 may contain some tips also
<susundberg> apt-conf seems to have some support: Acquire::http::Proxy "http://MYDOMAIN\MYNAME:MYPASS@MY.PROXY.COM:MYPORT"
<susundberg> (modify /etc/apt/apt.conf)
<eaxdg> is it possible to use a .pac script as this is required by my network
<susundberg> (apt.conf editing would be afaik the proper solution if no gui tool exists: http://linux.die.net/man/5/apt.conf )
<susundberg> i dont even want to know what is a .pac script, sorry :)
<eaxdg> do you know how to find what the name of my domain is?
<susundberg> i do know that IP can sometimes be reversed to a human readable address that contain domain name
<susundberg> but afaik (windows) network can use any domain name it pleases
<susundberg> then samba client might be able to do the trick
<susundberg> hm, seems like foo.bar.com has domains com that has subdomain bar, that has subdomain foo
<susundberg> what makes sense ..
<katsrc> is Nepomuk enabled by default in Kubuntu?
<susundberg> katsrc: yes i think it is
<katsrc> susundberg: thanks
<katsrc> what was the command for checking ubuntu/kubuntu version in cli?
<Peace-> katsrc: mmm uname -a  ?
<tsimpson> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<katsrc> tsimpson: thank you
<katsrc> Peace-: thanks, but it was looking this other one uname is for kernel info
<Peace-> katsrc: yes sorry reading bad :)
<katsrc> does anyone know what is the recommended minimum system requirement for Kubuntu 10.10?
<katsrc> it's running a bit sluggish on my machine, i'm wondering if my pc is just aging
<Peace-> katsrc: mmm ram ^?
<Peace-> katsrc: video card^?
<katsrc> Pentium 4 HT - multi-threading (64bit), 2GB RAM, 250 MB Nvidia 8600 GT
<Peace-> i have 2 core 1 gig of ram and intel 128mb of video card
<Peace-> it's pretty fast
<katsrc> i'm also running 64bit Kubuntu
<Peace-> guess is the video driver?
<katsrc> it's proprietary from Kubuntu repos
<katsrc> i've turned off Desktop Effects too
<susundberg> Check ctrl + esc for what is taking your CPU / Mem
<susundberg> (for example firefox easily takes 200M)
<livingdaylight> Peace-, hi, using alternate now. at the partition section, do I need to assign any space for bootloader? or grub? to recognize and add the windows partition?
<Peace-> livingdaylight: no
<Peace-> it iwll do automatically all the stuff you need only to create partitions
<livingdaylight> swap, root and home?
<Peace-> yep
<livingdaylight> great
<katsrc> susundberg: xorg usually takes 30%
<katsrc> quassel is a memory hog, as is firefox
<Peace-> katsrc: use konversation
<Peace-> katsrc: maybe there is even a widget
<Peace-> i don't remember well
<susundberg> Its no help if the problem is not memory but cpu time
<katsrc> yeah, but i've gotten use to some of nice features of Quassel
<johnsonstanley> hii
<katsrc> i was wondering of it's those new desktop search services in the background that comes with KDE
<katsrc> whether disabling them would increase performance
<james147> katsrc: what specs dose you computer have?
<katsrc> james147:  Pentium 4 HT - multi-threading (64bit), 2GB RAM, 250 MB Nvidia 8600 GT
<katsrc> using Kubuntu 64bit 10.10
<james147> kubuntu shoulnt lag with that ^^ :S what version of kubuntu and kde do you have?
<james147> ^^ and kde version?
<katsrc> james147: latest
<katsrc> 4.6.1
<james147> hmm, i would sugest trying a clean profile (by creating and testing a new user) ^^ to rule out any config errors
<katsrc> i was thinking of using Liquorix kernel
<katsrc> it gave me some performance boost when i was on Debian with KDE
<james147> katsrc: test a clean profile first, its easier and I think more likly to fix your problem
<katsrc> clean profile?
<james147> katsrc: create a new user and login with them, see if you suffer the same lag...
<katsrc> remove ~/.kde?
<james147> katsrc: creating a new user is generally better, and easier to revert
<katsrc> can i just move ~/.kde and re-login?
<katsrc> ok, let me try that then
<katsrc> brb
<mpatel> Hello
<mpatel> please sombody help me to figured it out for the VPN connection using KNetworkManager on Kubuntu 10.10
<mpatel> I have installed VPNC,PPTP,OpenVPN plugins and when I try to connect using VPNC i get the messsage Connected but at the same time i always loose my wireless connection...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<livingdaylight> alternate cd install appears to take a lot longer than live cd?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, yes it does , because it looks more closely/scans your HW etc
<katsrc> james147: it does seem like a profile issue
<katsrc> after i login, i have to wait a while until i hear system sounds and can launch anything
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, that's a good thing? the HW sanning part is at the beginning though? The dl of files seems to take so long too
<katsrc> but on the newly created test user it logs in instantly and i'm able to launch applications
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, . yesh , it downloads a lot of the the files that would otherwise be on the live-cd , hence the the slower install
<BluesKaj> yesh=yes.. and I haven't been drinking :)
<james147> katsrc: well, that give you two option, start again from scratch and rebuild the configs, or try tto findthe one thats at fault
<katsrc> james147: so just remove ~/.kde then
<james147> katsrc: rename ^^ then you can restore anything that you didnt mean to deleate
<katsrc> james147: good point
<katsrc> thanks for you help!
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, i thought that was your Sean Connery accent ;)
<BluesKaj> heh, livingdaylight ...maybe tha's his secret , a few scotches in the morning to get moving :)
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, oh, yesh...
<johnsonstanley> thats fun
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, the alternate install takes about an hr , iirc
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, its done now, on to updates
<BluesKaj> ok good
<BluesKaj> my 7yr old compaq needs the alternate install , the live-cd doesn't get past plymouth
<livingdaylight> my lenovo r60e is about that old now
<livingdaylight> seem to be wireless issues
<livingdaylight> its seeing my wireless router and apparently configuring but not connecting? Do I need to remove network cable?
<BluesKaj> strange tho, the nvidia 7600gt graphics an older card uses the newer nvidia driver than he 8400gs on this machine
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, , i guess you have to make a choice , ethernet or wifi
<BluesKaj>  livingdaylight, I'm guessing it's alaptop, so wifi would be it , and yes, disconnect hte ethernet cable
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, hah, wireless working. Had to go into settings andput in passphrase again. Doing it first time from NM didn't seem to hold it
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, Nish...
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight,  good,  NM is a bit flaky at first , but it should hold once you have your encrypt and pw settings setup
<livingdaylight> do people replace it with wicd?
<livingdaylight> next challenge tweak and make kubuntu look awesome
<james147> livingdaylight: thats not a challenge :D
<livingdaylight> james147, I'm new to kde, so, maybe just a little. What are the options? I heard about Lancelot?
<james147> livingdaylight: well, there are options to configure just about everything :)
<james147> lancelot is a alternitive menu, though i tend to find krunner to be more convient (alt+f2)
<livingdaylight> james147, I suppose getting the multimedia codecs out of the way is a priority
<james147> livingdaylight: "sudo apt-get install kbuntu-restricted-extras"
<james147> kubuntu ^^
<livingdaylight> which versions of flash and java does that install, do you know off hand?
<livingdaylight> coz I don't want ice-tea and that
<james147> livingdaylight: it will install the openjdk ^^ you will have to enable the partener repos to get at the closed version (though i havnt knoticed a difference)
<james147> and as far as i know it downloads the offical flash version
<livingdaylight> yea, gonna do 'em one by one
<james147> livingdaylight: although, best ioption is to install it and then replace the parts you dont want
<k00pa> so when does firefox4 come to kubuntu repos?
<livingdaylight> can I do all that from kpackagekit?
<livingdaylight> package kit jsut crashed
<james147> livingdaylight: you can
 * james147 doubts firefox4 will be in mavericks repos ^^ might be in nattys though
<james147> yeah, natty seems to have 4
<BluesKaj> pand livingdaylight for codecs etc, like libdvdcss2 , install the medibuntu repos http://www.medibuntu.org/repository.php
<BluesKaj> pand=and
<livingdaylight> thanks
<BluesKaj> well libdvedcss2 isn't a codec as such but...
<livingdaylight> is Muon a popular Package manager/frontend?
<james147> its the more advanced version of kpackagekit ^^ less well known
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, yes I like it ..I use it as reference for proper app names and installed packages
<james147> ^^ i say that... its not really related to kpackagekit
<livingdaylight> sounds like a must-have
<james147> its a more advanced package manager then kpackagekit ^^
<BluesKaj> james147, livingdaylight , been usin Muon for a while now ..it works well if you need a package manager , very stable.
<katsrc> james147: do you have any idea why qt engine would break on Thunderbird?
<james147> katsrc: just thunderbird or other gtk apps as well?
<katsrc> james147: firefox seems ok
<katsrc> let me check GIMP
 * james147 notes firefox has its own intergrations attempts ^^
<katsrc> oh, ok so all GTK applications except Firefox broke
<james147> katsrc: have you configured the gtk style in system settings?
<katsrc> yes
<katsrc> james147: was i suppose to move ~/.kdesrc as well?
<james147> katsrc: do you ahve both .gtkrc-2.0 and .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 ?
<james147> katsrc: only if your having problem still
<katsrc> .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 is there
<katsrc> but not .gtkrc-2.0
<katsrc> i think i should move that as well, it's was unchanged since the previous profile
<james147> katsrc: create a symlink to it with the name .gtkrc-2.0 (cd && ln -s .gtkrc-2.0 .gtkrc-2.0-kde4)
<claydoh> james147: i bet ff 4 will be in maverick, an earlier too :)
<claydoh> james147: note that even hardy has 3.6.15 , same as maverick nowadays..
<james147> claydoh: not in the offical repos though?
<claydoh> yes
<claydoh> just not yet tho
 * james147 didnt think they upgraded major versions once relesed ^^
<claydoh> firefox is the recent exception
<james147> ahh
<katsrc> james147: it should be "ln -s .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 .gtkrc-2.0" since i'm linking to .gtkrc-2.0 from .gtkrc-2.0-kde4?
<james147> yes :) always get them the wrong way around :p
<livingdaylight> I installed medibuntu ppa, yet when I click on w32codecs or libdvdcss for e.g. I'm getting "package is virtual" returned?
<katsrc> no problem
<katsrc> james147: that did it
<katsrc> james147: thank you so much!
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, try installing them separately with apt-get...medibuntu won't install all the packages unless you you update after adding the repos.
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj, i did apt-get update
<livingdaylight> getting errors
<BluesKaj> ok then sudo apt-get install lidvdcss2 32codecs
<livingdaylight> where are ppa's kept?
<livingdaylight> can't seem to see it in sources list
<BluesKaj> errors ..can you pastbin them ?
<livingdaylight> I'll have to switch to laptop, yup... brb
<BluesKaj> yeah , the package manager takes precedence over the sources.list it seems , but maker sure the parners and other sources are enabled in both
<BluesKaj> partners
<livingdaylight> greetings comrades
<james147> livingdaylight: sources.d stores some
<james147> (if i remember correctly)
 * BluesKaj wonders how to sync the sources.list with the package manager
 * livingdaylight wonders how to hit the ok button on the java screen
<livingdaylight> hah, tab!
<james147> BluesKaj: I think it does ^^ at least enabled/disabling the partener repos commends/uncomments that line in sources.list
<james147> BluesKaj: however, some sources are stored in sources.list.d/ ^^ which might be where the "missing" ones are
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/xcRctY8Z maybe you can take a look at my ouput - thanks
<BluesKaj> james147,ok thx, livingdaylight could you paste your sources.list pls , it will tell us more
<livingdaylight> sorry, missed that - sure thing.
<livingdaylight> by the way, is it possible to make Quassel put rooms as tabs at the bottom rather than tree on side?
<livingdaylight> sources list output http://dpaste.com/524511/
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, sources.list looks fine
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> I just need to remove medibuntu ppa so i dont keep getting that error on apt-get update
<livingdaylight> Do you know where I can track that ppa?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, I also prefer the tabs at the bottom , that's why I use konversation ...afa medibuntu is concerned it's not a real ppa , it's another repository for media etc. it's constant ...ppas are usually for testing new app versions
<BluesKaj> www.medibuntu.org , but you should be able to just disable it in the package manager sources
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: yea, just rolling with the defaults here for time being. May have to switch to konversation too, although it pains me to remove one of the apps that doesnt start with K , one of my previous pet hates about kde and replace it with one that does. Reconq seems to be working nicely, although Iĺl probably eventually need to add Chrome as ive got hooked to that browser now, i think...
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: looking for package manager sources in Muon
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, settings/software sources in muon
<livingdaylight> found it. Muon is nice becaue it behaves a lot like Synaptic which Iḿ used to.
<livingdaylight> why did Konqueror get relabaled Rekonq?
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, rekonq is ok ,but the bookmarktoolbar seems difficult to config to my likibg so I gave up on , seems like a need a more intuitave configurte system than rekonq provides
 * BluesKaj has to remember to slow down ...typing skills suck
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: i think youve just described Chrome :p simple, elegant, yet powerful.
 * livingdaylight passes BluesKaj another scotch... 
<livingdaylight> help to steady teh nerves
<livingdaylight> BluesKaj: not too bothered about bookmarks, as I use Diigo, but I need the diigo extension which rekonq probably doesnt have/do
<james147> livingdaylight: rekone and konqueror are two different applications
<livingdaylight> james147: thanks... did used to be one though, am I right? Then separated them to dedicate one as a file manager and other as a browser?
<james147> livingdaylight: no, konqueror is still avlive and well, but there are now two new applcations that provide konquerors functionalty, dolphin and rekonq
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, I like chrome a lot , just wish the tab and bookmark fonts were integrted with kde fonts settings ...I'm using our plasma tv as a monitor here since it's our media server pc, and the tab and ookmark fonts are waay too small ...the webpage content is not a problem , that's very configurable.
<BluesKaj> I'm forced to use FF ...it's ok but starting to become a bit bloated
<james147> ^^ starting to? its been blaoted for ages
 * james147 notes not to press ctrl+c at a password prompt... 
<livingdaylight> lol
<livingdaylight> whatś the word on the street when it comes to movie player in kde. Kmplayer or Mplayer?
 * james147 hopes that the next prompt will restone characters being echoed to the screen, not being able to see what yu type is hard :p
<james147> livingdaylight: kaffeine
 * james147 hates mplayer ... never works well for him
<livingdaylight> james147: I knew someone would say that :p
<yofel> smplayer works fine here, but only with recent mplayer snapshots
<livingdaylight> In ubuntu mplayer was the solution to all video feeds, maybe with a gnomeplayer
<BluesKaj> mplayer if or cli purists and those who still convert stuff to dvd mpeg codecs
<BluesKaj> if=is
<livingdaylight> does kaffeine handle most files?
<yofel> other than smplayer it would probably be kaffeine or vlc
<BluesKaj> otherwise vlc is the the one I use
<livingdaylight> on windows I always install kmplayer but that is a different one, right?
<yofel> well, still mplayer, just different interface
<yofel> we do have kmplayer in the archive
<james147> livingdaylight: it does here
<livingdaylight> james147: mkvś?
<james147> livingdaylight: yup
<james147> (assuming the right codes are installed)
<BluesKaj> mencoder helped me capture video off our pvr when nothing else would work , even in windows ...the capture device driver wouldn't run on w7
<james147> ^^ which installing kubuntu-restricted-extras seems to get
<livingdaylight> libdvdcss2 libdvdread4
<livingdaylight> w32codecs
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, they work together
<livingdaylight> konversation plays more like Xchat, it seems
<livingdaylight> just did an apt-get upgrade and see Amarok is being upgraded. Is that a misstake? I heard the old version was better than the newer one, but that was a while ago
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, not sure about amarok , not a real fan so i don't use it much , mainly because it's always in a state of being fixed
<BluesKaj> konversation is a lot like mirc IMO ,, without the autoserver , which I do miss on occasion
<livingdaylight_> my wireless is fading in and out of consciousness
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, which wifi chip ?
<livingdaylight_> am I still here>
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, yes you're here
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Elephantman> hi :) my laptop's internal microphone seems switched off, and I cant find where to switch it on.. any clue ?
<james147> Elephantman: have you made sure the capture decives arnt muted in alsamixer(run in a terminal)
<Elephantman> james147: I've been there, and the mic is at 0 (that's what made me say it seems off). But I dont find how to raise the volume
<james147> up arrow?
<Elephantman> james147: dont work
 * james147 also notes you want to switch to capture mode (F4)
 * james147 and possibally change the selected device (F6)
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, there are some bug reports on launchpad regarding your wifi chip ,but I don't see much else
 * BluesKaj listens (watches once in a while) to "David Gilmour in Gdansk"....nicely done
<katsrc> everyone Firefox 4 has been released day: http://www.getfirefox.com
<katsrc> i know most of us will get it from repositories, but get yourselves counted and download it.
<katsrc> here are the downloads of Firefox 4 in real time: http://glow.mozilla.org/
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: thanks ... it used to work/run a dream but in the last two week its suddenly deteriorated
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, if you need to change , then wicd could be a good alternative ...it works with my belkin usb wifi adapter , where network manager would just not connect no matter what I tried
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: sounds worth a try? Although, coz its always been so reliable I have consider that it is an aging card
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: at least its all worked pretty much out of the box. Tried Pardus yesterday, and spent half the day ifconfigging this and iwconfiging that
<livingdaylight_> very nice kde distro though
<BluesKaj> Pardus ...hmm , never heard much about it , livingdaylight_
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: very professionally put together I thought, polished. Nice installer...
<livingdaylight_> During installation phase one has to agree to tos, and one is given the opportunity to read the gnu licence and i enjoyed that too.
<BluesKaj> so kde is the default desktop on Pardus, interesting they would choose it over gnome ...must be those scientific minds at work :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<BluesKaj> hi Peace- :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Nice guys. THey will be at Camp KDE
<Daskreech> Not only is it a KDE distro I don't think you can get GNOME from their repos. It's very thought out around KDE
<BluesKaj> hmm,that sounds even more interesting , Daskreech
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, where and when is  Camp KDE ?
<BluesKaj> guess this it  : http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Camp-KDE-2011-Linux-Foundation-Collaboration-Summit-1184837.html
<livingdaylight_> Daskreech: thatś right about gnome not being available on Pardus
 * BluesKaj considers trying pardus out on the old compaq ...wonder how the the HW recognition is ?
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: for my wireless it was hopeless. I would dedinitely recommend anyone who likes kde try it though. Worth it for the installer alone :p
<livingdaylight_> thatś where Ubuntu is trumps - HW detection out of the box
<livingdaylight_> they recommended I try wicd too, but it wasnt in their repos. That's the other thing Debian based distros are so good for, PACKAGES!
<livingdaylight_> packages galore
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, (k)ubuntu- live-cd doesn't get past plymouth on my 7 yr old compaq amd venice 3200+ cpu system
<BluesKaj> the install that is
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: darn.. :/
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: that will be an interesting test then
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, the alternate install works well tho
<BluesKaj> this is why I was asking about HW recognition
<livingdaylight_> yea...
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: is that compaq your test bed?
<livingdaylight_> is Ktorrent the torrent of choice in kde?
<DarthFrog> Ktorrent is what I use.
<livingdaylight_> Help points me to a handbook, but then it says that there is no documentation
<livingdaylight_> cant get my first torrent going
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is my fav as well, very configurable ...deluge is ok but it's abit of a bandwidth hog no matter what your network settings are
<BluesKaj> tell the dialog to look in /usr/bin/ktorrent , livingdaylight_
<Daskreech> livingdaylight_: You can use KGet as well
<livingdaylight_> thanks guys, once I get over the hurdle of configuring this first time itĺl be alrite ,no doubt. Just a completely new lookin for me
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: /usr/bin/ktorrent for what? dont i just point it to where the torrent is saved? (dl a torrent not creating one)
<Daskreech> livingdaylight_: What are you configuring? The whole install?
<BluesKaj> no livingdaylight_ , when you choose the torrent file , then a dialof may popup asking what app to use
<d_ed> I've got my apt into a state - I ran "apt-get install -f ", to fix it but it removed pretty much all of KDE
<BluesKaj> er dialog
<d_ed> now I get conflicts whenever I try and install anything
<livingdaylight_> ok, I was doing it the other way around. I launched Ktorrent and opened the file tab and pointed the browser to where the torrent is in 'downloads' folder
<Estrellita> hola
<Daskreech> d_ed: Resolve the conflicts
<Daskreech> Estrellita: hola
<Estrellita> actualize kde 4.6 y tengo unos problemas en el escritorio
<Estrellita> antes de actualizar estaba todo bien
<BluesKaj> ok, well one can use the ktorrent browser , if that's more convenient , livingdaylight_ ..I have old ahbits that die hard
<Alonea1> Daskreech: hey there!
<Daskreech> Hello Alonea1 :) glad to see you :)
<d_ed> ok, well I get this " libkdewebkit5 : Depends: libkdecore5 (= 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8) but 4:4.5.95-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 is to be installed"
<Daskreech> !es | Estrellita
<ubottu> Estrellita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Alonea1> Daskreech: gah, how do I change my name back to Alonea
<d_ed> and it makes no sense to me, I have beta PPA, and it was all fine
<Daskreech> Alonea1: try /nick <newnick>
<d_ed> now, one part of it seems to have rolled back
<Alonea> Daskreech: there we go
<Daskreech> d_ed: apt-get policy libkdewebkit5
<livingdaylight_>  BluesKaj your method worked, its dl now
<d_ed> Daskreech: I don't understand this
<d_ed> http://paste.kde.org/7919/
<Alonea> and hello to you too BluesKaj
<Alonea> I swear, you two have been around seemingly forever.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj can probably make the claim to apt-get install fire
<apparle> guys when I update to firefox 4 via https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable/ will the firefox-kde-support still work, or should I purge it
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight_, also if you're using a router that accept application settings then you can sync up the settings using the same tcp ports etc . I use ports above 50k for safety's sake.
<BluesKaj> hi to you too Alonea :)
<Daskreech> d_ed: Hmm strange it says that KDE 4.5.1 is the candidate but KDE 4.5.95 has a higher priority
<d_ed> and that's why my system has got itself tangled
<d_ed> silly thing, I can make it downgrade everything
<d_ed> and then hopefully bring it back up
<livingdaylight_> BluesKaj: thx
<Daskreech> d_ed: I know hold on let me see if I can just tell it to bump the package
<BluesKaj> Alonea, I'm an old retired guy , with lotsa time on my hands during our Canadian winters :)
<Daskreech> I thought Canada had two seasons
<Daskreech> Winter and Deep winter
<DarthFrog> When he's not out shovelling his driveway.  It's uphill, both ways. :-)
<Alonea> BluesKaj: hehe. Yeah, I am a college guy with little time and interests all over the place
<BluesKaj> altho spring is trying it's darndest to arrive
<Alonea> BluesKaj: Its failing on Rochester
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Out here on the Wet Coast of Canuckistan, we don't get much of a winter.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  yea I have 15ft hill in my drive
<apparle> Daskreech: you can, read the man page of apt-get
<Daskreech> apparle: Well more I want to find out why it's using an older version of the package as the recommended candidate
<apparle> Daskreech: no idea :P
<d_ed>  Daskreech dont' worry about it
<d_ed> at worst I have /home on a different partition I can reinstall in no time at all
<BluesKaj> well Alonea , I may be old but I still play music with a bunch of friends once /week or so ...keeps the blood flowing
<Daskreech> d_ed: You can just apt-get install libkdewebkit5=4:4.5.95 I think
 * Daskreech makes a crack about the Phonograph being great to jitterbug to
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  the North Channel of Georgian Bay is 25KM from me , we get real winter here not some brown rainy dampish facsimile :)
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I rock , I'm not that old
 * DarthFrog will gladly take his facsimile of real weather, earthquake risk and all.
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, if you call a Thorens TD160C a phonograph :)
 * BluesKaj hears the offtopic cops footsteps ........
<DarthFrog> It's actually a grammophone. :-)
<genii-around> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii-around> BluesKaj: ;)
<dawid> hi
 * BluesKaj takes a break , taking a walk to the post/mailbox
<Daskreech> d_ed: did you do an apt-get update?
<pk> Hello
<pk> Im very confused, does anyone have a second to help?
<Daskreech> pk: Ask
<Daskreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Daskreech> d_ed: there?
<pk> Sorry, Tried something and failed. Ive spent about 12 hours trying to learn the basics here. I want to update my nvidia drivers.
<pk> I tried the command "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current"
<Daskreech> _sophia: hi
<Daskreech> pk: Then what happened?
<pk> but nothing changed. I downloaded a .run file from nvidias website, which opens in kate rather than running, It states I need to disable my xserver, but upon doing that it stopped working
<pk> Nothing, it downloaded the packages. and ended. I restarted my computer and nothing altered.
<BluesKaj> pk, have you looked in the kmenu/apps/additional drivers
<BluesKaj> use the recommended driver
<pk> Thats where I was going next ^^; When I used apps/additional drivers and selected the reccomended driver
<pk> All the text shrunk to such a size that even with the magnifier I was unable to read it
<BluesKaj> which nvidia card ?
<pk> 9400 GT
<_sophia> hi Daskreech
<_sophia> still need to try to fix headphones
<pk> I just want to play minecraft again ;;_;;
<BluesKaj> using a large monitor, pk?
<_sophia> been doing a lot of Ruby work, with no major problems =)
<pk> 42 inch 1080p
<Daskreech> _sophia: what's happeneing with your headphones?
<Daskreech> pk: ah ok you have the run file?
<pk> yes
<Daskreech> pk: Do you know about virtual terminals?
<BluesKaj> pk, that's what I use , my card is the 8400gs ...recommend you reboot after installing the rec'ded driver
<pk> I rebboted after, which is when the text shrunk to an illegible size
 * Daskreech allows BluesKaj to handle this
<pk> I can navigate around the teriminal for basic uses...
<Daskreech> pk: I'm talking about the terminals outside of your X server
<pk> ah.
<pk> no. I know I cant get in with CTRL+ALT+F1 and exit F8
<pk> but as far as working inside of it, not so much. I used Kubuntu 10.04 briefly, but used Windows mostly. I decided to try to learn linux again , with the 10.10 release
<Daskreech> Alt+ctrl+F1 would be a virtual terminal :)
<Daskreech> pk: ok want to pick up some lessons ?
<pk> Sure
<pk> to be honest the only commands I ever use are apt-get install/upgrade
<pk> Sorry crashed on me -_- Im back
<BluesKaj> pk , kmenu/apps/system/system settings/display&monitor/size and orientation/choose the 1920x180
<BluesKaj> err 1920x1080
<pk> Already set on that, 1920x1080(auto)
<BluesKaj> pk , kmenu/apps/system/system settings/application appearance/fonts , increase your fonts to around 12 or so and it should be readable
<pk> well, right now eveything is fine
<pk> Im not using that driver at the moment
<BluesKaj> what driver?
<pk> The reccomended driver under additional drivers
<pk> though I never tried altering and using a fixed DPI
<pk> thank you for the help, im going to try the altered dont size and see if the driver works now. Ill be back if theres a problem.
<pk> font*
<Daskreech> _sophia: :)
<Daskreech> how are you Alonea?
<stephdg> now i'm probably asking a really dumb question, and feel free to tell me so, but when i installed kubuntu, it installed kdelibs right?
<Daskreech> stephdg: yes indeedy
<stephdg> Daskreech: ok thanks :)
<Daskreech> Kubuntu is quite proud of kdelibs :)
<silviu> hey
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I have to go, would you tell pk the 9400gt should be using the 270.30 driver , pls?
<silviu> is it normal that my graphics card stays at nearly 70 degrees
<silviu> when I do almost nothing on my desktop/
<pk> Hello again
<stephdg> Daskreech: what about kdebase/runtime?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: alright
<Daskreech> stephdg: That too!
<BluesKaj> pk the 9400gt should be using the 270.30 driver , pls?
<stephdg> Daskreech: ok :)
<Daskreech> hi silviu
<james147> silviu: thats really high for idle
<pk> Ill check
<stephdg> Daskreech: kdepimlibs?
<silviu> i'm using the latest drivers from nvidia site
<BluesKaj> BBL...
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Do I still have to give the message ? :-D
<james147> silviu: i suggest you invest in a better cooling system :p
<silviu> well, I have a laptop
<BluesKaj> no Daskreech, thx :)
<silviu> and I'm also using a coolerpad
<Daskreech> silviu: do you have Blur enabled?
<pk> If its of any significance, when I activate the reccomended driver, my splash screen changes. I believe its called plymouth? A solid light blue with large blocky white text
<silviu> yes, I do have blur enalbed
<Daskreech> pk: ok
<stephdg> Daskreech: kdepimlibs as well?
<Daskreech> silviu: try turning that off. It can be intensive
<silviu> I turned it off now
<pk> Im sorry, how do I check my driver? Under "Additional Drivers" It just says "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version crrent) [recommended]
<Daskreech> silviu: ok see what that is like for a few days
<genii-around> !info nvclock
<ubottu> nvclock (source: nvclock): Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8b4-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 51 kB, installed size 188 kB
<silviu> thank you for your help
<genii-around> nvclock can also be used to control the fan, not just the clock on the video card
<pk> nevermind, my drive is 230.29
<pk> driver*\
<genii-around> silviu: If you have nvclock installed, you can do like: nvclock -F #  where # is between 10 and 100, which is the duty-cycle
<silviu> and what does that do/
<genii-around> silviu: Cools your card more if it's overheating
<genii-around> silviu: I do not assist in personal message, sorry. Duty cycle of 10 means fan is on 10% of the time. 100 means fan is always on. 50 means half the time
<silviu> ok, thank you
<genii-around> silviu: You're welcome
<silviu> Error: Your card doesn't support fanspeed adjustments!
<silviu> great
<Daskreech> silviu: at least it's not software
<Daskreech> You'd get a prompt for only 15 dollars this video card can be upgraded to not explode!
<pk> I have another question, How can I simplify this process. To play the game minecraft, I have to go the terminal and type "java -jar /home/pk/Games/Minecraft/minecraft.jar" to execute this. Is there any way I can make the .jar execultable as it?
<pk> Rather than it opening in Ark
<pk> as it is*
<Daskreech> pk: not as far as I understand Java
<genii-around> silviu: That sucks. At some point you might want to pull the card out and make sure the fan isn't clogged up, and spinning freely.
<Daskreech> pk: why don't you just make a minecraft script?
<Daskreech> pk: And wait ark? why are you opening it in ark?
<pk> It defaults to ark ;;_;;
<pk> and Im not familiar enough with kubuntu/linux to make a script
<silviu> I 've disabled all desktop effects, and it's still near 70
<silviu> oddly enough, I don't recall having the same issue with gnome
<Daskreech> pk: It's super easy
<silviu> and that was a few weeks ago
<pk> how do I go about doing that?
<Daskreech> silviu: Might be a video issue. I think that #kwin might be able to give more insight
<Daskreech> pk: open kate
<Daskreech> type #!/bin/bash
<pk> done and done
<Daskreech> that's the start for a UNIX script telling it that it is a script (#!) and what it should use to run itself /bin/bash
<Daskreech> Next line is java -jar /home/pk/Games/Minecraft/minecraft.jar
<Daskreech> or java -jar ~/Games/Minecraft/minecraft.jar
<Daskreech> Which ever you prefer
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<livingdaylight> when a website has a deb for Ubuntu, is that just as good (read applicable) for kubuntu?
<livingdaylight> xmind for e.g.
<pk> Alright I created it ^^
<genii-around> livingdaylight: Yes, so long as the deb is for the correct version like Lucid or Maverick or so on
<livingdaylight> genii-around: right, thanks
<Daskreech> pk: save it. and you are done
<pk> I saved it, and when I ran it, it opened it back up in kate?
<Daskreech> pk: you are now a Linux Scripter :)
<Daskreech> pk: ok so now open a terminal
<pk> Terminal is open
<Daskreech> pk: you know how to move around the Filesystem in the terminal?
<pk> second day here on Kubuntu -_-
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: yes as long as it doesn't rely on Gtk parts like Natiulus
 * Daskreech shakes fist at dropbox
<pk> unless its sudo apt-get I probably dont know it : D
<Daskreech> You too you cursed Adobe Air
<Daskreech> pk: Ok do you know how to read the command line prompt?
<pk> I believe I do
<Daskreech> pk: alright which directory are you in?
<pk> Home, I believe
<Daskreech> ok great
<pk> "pk@pk:~$"
<Daskreech> if youw want to check you can type pwd
<Daskreech> that's short for Print Working Directory
<Daskreech> it will tell you exactly where you are
<pk> thank you, yes home/pk :]
<Daskreech> ok Do you know where you saved the script?
<pk> yes, same folder as the.jar
<pk> /home/pk/Games/Minecraft/
<Daskreech> pk: lol ok fine
<Daskreech> if you type ls you can see all the file in the current directory
<Daskreech> if you want to change to a new directory you can type cd <name>
<Daskreech> pk:  so let me show yo usomething FUN (tm)
<Daskreech> pk: type cd Ga<tab>
<pk> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<pk> ?
<Daskreech> When you press tab it should autocomplete Games
<Daskreech> If you type M<tab> it should complete Minecraft
<Daskreech> press enter then type pwd to see that you have moved
<pk> no such luck :[
<pk> ah
<pk> didnt realise it was case sensative
<pk> Alright I am now in the folder with the jar and bin
<pk> Thank you so much for explaining this to me by the way
<Daskreech> pk: That's why I used Ga :)
<pk> ^^;
<Daskreech> pk: so that's another lesson Games is not the same as games which is different from gAMEs
<pk> Go it :]
<pk> got it :] maybe ill lowercase everything for simplicity
<Daskreech> which can be used as well as abused please have fun with that till you realise what a bad idea abusing it is ^_^
<Daskreech> pk: You learn quickly :)
<pk> hahaha im sure  wil
<pk> will
<Daskreech> ok now we want to see what the script is doing
<Daskreech> so let's list it's properties
<pk> Yes we do ^^
<Daskreech> type ls -l <scriptname>
<Daskreech> the -l means do a long listing of the file(s)
<Daskreech> so you see more info
<Daskreech> You should get one long line. Paste that line here
<pk> -l?
<pk> -l: command not found
<Daskreech> pk: No ls -l
<Daskreech> pk: so ls -l <scriptname>
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$  -l minecraft
<pk> -l: command not found
<Daskreech> pk: ha ok cool lets do a short tutorial
<Daskreech> the command line always expects a command (surprise!)
<pk> mmk
<Daskreech> the way it does that is assume the first thing you type is a command and then looks through the system for something that matches the same name
<Daskreech> the way UNIX works is that a command does one job and does it well
<livingdaylight> are apps like KOrganizer Kaddressbook part of a meta package or can I remove them?
<Daskreech> so for example the command ls tells you about the files somewhere
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: both. They are part of a metapackage and you can remove them
<Daskreech> pk: however sometimes you would like a command to do something differently so instead of making a new command to do slight changes you can give a command an option
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: do i just pick one and the entire package is removed, or should I remove the metapackage? Do you know the name?
<pk> the same way sudo treats you as root, or aptitude-get... gets you an aptitude
<Daskreech> pk: right
<Daskreech> pk: You can normally tell an option because it starts with a - or a --
<Daskreech> so like uname
<Daskreech> versus uname -r
<Daskreech> the -r is the option to tell uname to do something different
<Daskreech> in this case to tell you the name of the release rather than all the system info
<pk> same way in windows to ping ot ro ping until stopped using -l?
<Daskreech> right
<pk> or to ping*
<pk> mmmk. Understood so far. So I should be typing l -l ?
<Daskreech> so when you see - or -- you know that it is an option to a command
<Daskreech> so the command is ls
<Daskreech> the option is -l
<Daskreech>  and you want to see the details on the script
<Daskreech> so you type ls -l <scriptname>
<Daskreech> which yo ucan autocomplete
<pk> which spits this back out at me
<pk> -rw-r--r-- 1 pk pk 53 2011-03-22 13:18 minecraft
<Daskreech> Right
<Daskreech> so now lets look at this the last part is obviously the script name
<Daskreech> The time right before that is when the file was last changed
<pk> then date changed/created
<Daskreech> Right
<Daskreech> What we care about right now is the first part
<Daskreech> this deals with how UNIX does security on files
<Daskreech> there are a set of dashes. They tell you waht the file is and what the file will react to
<Daskreech> the first - means that this is a normal file
<Daskreech> if you look at a directory it will be a d
<Daskreech> after that first dash you will see 9 spaces
<Daskreech> rw-
<Daskreech> that means that this file can be read and written to
<Daskreech> the next three are r--
<Daskreech> that means the file can only be read
<Daskreech> same for the last three r--
<Daskreech> pk: See the 9 spaces?
<pk> and those dictate what permissions groups and other users have?
<pk> yes ^^
<Daskreech> right so the first three is what the owner has
<Daskreech> if you look beside the dashes you see pk
<pk> so that means I cant read/write as owner, then groups, then users
<Daskreech> that's you the owner
<Daskreech> the next is the group
<Daskreech> the last set is anyone who is not the owner and not the group
<Daskreech> the group is the second pk
<pk> I see
<Daskreech> so if you are not pk or in the group pk then you are everyone else
<Daskreech> that last dash is always missing though.....
<Daskreech> That last dash is what makes a file run as a program it's the executable permission
<livingdaylight> does kubuntu have its version of Tomboy?
<pk> So after poking around a little, I could just right click the file and select "is executable" but then I wouldnt learn anything : P
<Daskreech> can I run this file as if it was a program
<Daskreech> pk: plus you learn a little command line :)
<pk> thats good :]
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: You can just install tomboy if you like. But check out basket
<pk> so how do I go about making it executable through the command line
<livingdaylight> basket, ok
<Daskreech> pk: if you want to make it executable from the command line you can type chmod +x <filename>
<Daskreech> that will make it executable for everyone
<Daskreech> if you just want it executable for the user you can do chmod u+x <filename>
<livingdaylight> Daskreech: can one install tomboy without installing and loading kde with all de gnome libraries?
<Daskreech> user +(add) Execute
<Daskreech> livingdaylight: It's mono so you would just load the mono libraries
<livingdaylight> k
<Daskreech> pk: if you want to play you can take off the read for the others (everyone else) using chmod o-r minecraft
<pk> I understand that now : D now using ls -l the last dash is an x
<Daskreech> pk: of course you can check what the new persmisions are with ls -l
<Daskreech> great! so in theory this should be able to run minecraft
<pk> which is does, Win : D
<Daskreech> you can test that by pointing to the file as a command
<pk> ho would I do that?
<Daskreech> you can do that with ./minecraft
<Daskreech>  the . means start from here
<Daskreech> .. means start in the directory above me
<Daskreech> so this is literally saying run the command minecraft from this directory
<Daskreech> bye d_ed
<pk> bash: ./minecraft.jar: cannot execute binary file
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$
<Daskreech> pk: wrong file :)
<Daskreech> ./minecraft
<pk> ah.
<pk> However, If I click it in dolphoin it loads up. why is that?
<Daskreech> pk: cause it's executable Dolphin respects that and runs it
<Daskreech> and since you started it with /bin/bash it knows who to ask to get it to work
<Daskreech> (that would be bash) :)
<pk> well, Ive been working with the .jar file this whole time on accident -_-
<pk> so without the short script I wrote, it still executes the .jar thru dolphin
<Daskreech> pk: the jar file also has a line that says please call Java if I am executable
<pk> ahh
<pk> the java -jar?
<Daskreech> so it works the same way you make it exectuable and when you run it Dolphin will open it. It will ask dolphin to let Java handle this file which dolphin will then call and it all works
<Daskreech> Right
<pk> understood
<Daskreech> ok try make your script executable
<Daskreech> let me know when you have done that
<Daskreech> I have one more step to make this complete
<livingdaylight> In Pardus there was a brilliant Chess game, but forget its name. there are quite a few. Anyone know?
<pk> hmm
<JontheEchidna> knights?
<JontheEchidna> !info knights
<ubottu> Package knights does not exist in maverick
<JontheEchidna> !info knights natty
<ubottu> knights (source: knights): A chess interface for the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-2 (natty), package size 622 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<pk> this is right? #!/bin/bash
<pk> java -jar ~/games/Minecraft/minecraft.jar
<pk>  
<pk> nevermind, hold up please
<pk> excellent, Got it working!
<pk> FFirst step towards having a clue of what im doing
<Daxar> Yep, that's right. Just what I was doing a few days ago to make myself a Minecraft desktop icon. :)
<pk> This isnt important, but can I change the thumbnail for the icon?
<Daskreech> Daxar: ha ah you can walk him through that in a moment
<Daskreech> pk: Umm you mean the view of seeing what's in the file in Dolphin?
<Daskreech> I guess I've liked that so much I have never tried to turn it off for one file
<pk> Yes, I mean. I got the file I made to execute. So I copied it to the desktop. Still executes the jar fine
<Daskreech> you can turn it off for all files of course but it makes choosing the one you want so much faster I don't know why you would
<Daskreech> pk: ok so last thing
<Daskreech> in the terminal type this
<Daskreech> echo $PATH
<james147> pk: if you want a gui launcher its best to create a .desktop file ... that way you can assign an icon and description as well
<Daskreech> pk: You will get a long list of directories
<pk> Thank You james ^^.
<Daskreech> that's where the terminal looks for commands when you type them
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$ echo $path
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$
<Daskreech> pk: caps counts
<pk> caps -_-
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$ echo $PATH
<pk> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$
<Daskreech> pk: great so lets see. the shell knows about /usr/games
<Daskreech> pk: Lets copy your script there. it's not owned by you so you will have to sudo it
<Daskreech> sudo cp <scriptname> /usr/games
<pk> alright
<Daskreech> pk: another interesting thing to note here is that you don't have to be in the same directory to do anyof these things
<Daskreech> you can stay in your home directory and reach out to somewhere else grab that file and put it somewhere far away
<pk> ah
<pk> but what did it  do?
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$ sudo cp minecraft /usr/games
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$
<FloodBotK1> pk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> like sudo cp Games/Minecraft/minecraft /usr/games
<Daskreech> pk: press alt+F2 and type minecraft
<pk> Alright
<Daskreech> Did it run?
<pk> no ;;_;;
<james147> pk: why not create a menu entry for it?
<Daskreech> james147: That's the next step
<pk> im still working on sudo cp command
<pk> It wont accept it
<Daskreech> pk: from the command line you should be able to just type minecraft and it should work
<JuJuBee_> Anybody here use google chrome and know where are google chrome bookmarks sync'ed to? There used to be a folder in google docs but I don't see it anymore.
<james147> Daskreech: you dont need a script to run it as well ^^
<Daskreech> james147: I know I was just teaching basics of the command line
<james147> :)
<Daskreech> JuJuBee_: probably synched to Google?
<pk> still ending up with
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$ sudo cp minecraft /usr/games
<pk> pk@pk:~/Games/Minecraft$
<JuJuBee_> Daskreech: I know that, but where?  I used to be able to see the bookmarks in a folder in my google docs...
<james147> pk: most commands dont output anything on success
<JuJuBee_> not there anymore...
<Daskreech> pk: Oh sorry
<Daskreech> Unix commands only tell you if something went wrong
<pk> ah
<Daskreech> imagine you are a commander of a vast army of powerful ssoliders
<Daskreech> if you tell them to go on a mission you expect them to win. They will only bother you if they don't win
<pk> got it.
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> Linux is WINNING!
<Daxar> YEEEEAH!
 * Daskreech leaves in shame
<pk> Alt+F2, doesnt execute it though
<pk> and I have a larger problem still ..<
<james147> pk: when happen if you run "minecraft" in a terminal?
<Daskreech> james147 and Daxar can walk you through the desktop file
<Daskreech> I have step off
<Daxar> Hey, cool. Learn something new every day. I made a .desktop,  but I had to make it launch the shell script from terminal. Works far nicer now.
<james147> what happens ^^
<pk> loads up fine ^^
<pk> then crashes, but thats a different issue Ineed some help with >.<
<Daxar> Hmm, I followed above steps and launching "minecraft" from terminal works great
<pk> No, the launch works great for me
<pk> Its my video drivers, a different issue I was trying to fix earlier
<james147> ^^ what issue?
<pk> Well, when I go to sustem settings the additional drivers and enable the reccomended driver
<pk> my splash screen changes to flat blue with large white text. Then, when I get into the gui, all text is minisculy small
<pk> I fixed it b setting the minimum font dpi to 96
<pk> but the text is still that small when I go to log in, and the spalsh is still broken
<pk> splash*
<james147> pk: try http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<pk> will do, If I may ask what is plymouth
<james147> pk: its the boot splash screen
<pk> ah, will that also help withthe text?
<KjetilK> suddenly, a username/password dialog pops up, with "Identi.ca API at identi.ca" where the pre-entered username is "kubuntu"
<KjetilK> I have no idea which application does this, and how I can stop it from happening...
<KjetilK> any ideas?
<Daskreech> KjetilK: that's the identi.ca plasmoid on the desktop if you don't use identi.ca or twitter just remove it
<KjetilK> Daskreech, oh, OK
<Daskreech> For some reason it ships with the Kubuntu account preentered
<james147> pk:  not sure about the text... but we can see :)
<Daskreech> If you do use either just make your own account and it overides the Kubuntu one
<KjetilK> hmmm, I wonder why that came up again, I don't use it...
<pk> Alright BRB
<Daskreech> KjetilK: it exists on the desktop I think so it tries to connect
<KjetilK> Daskreech, yup, but I thought I removed it a long time ago
<KjetilK> anyway, thanks!"
<Daskreech> KjetilK: oh! umm check your akonadi settings it may still have a resource
<Daskreech> the microblogging resourcee I thin
<Daskreech> alt+F2 -> akonadi
<KjetilK> Daskreech, yeah, it was on my desktop, I just don't understand why it was there, something must have been reset
<Daskreech> KjetilK: possible
<Daxar> Daskreech: Thanks for the info on sticking a script in /usr/games. I'm fairly new to Linux myself.
<Daskreech> Daxar: please ask with whatever you are confused about I'll tell you to go read the right manual :)
<livingdaylight_> got disconnected, did someone answer?
<livingdaylight_> ?
<livingdaylight_> wireless playing up
<livingdaylight_> re:games. Is there a metapackage? Was enjoying a chess game in Pardus but don remember the name.
<Daxar> Daskreech: Right now I'm trying to figure out how to make a .desktop for my desktop without having to edit it by hand, like by using the nice gui you get when you change icon settings with an icon that's currently there. Right now I've been click-dragging an existing icon from the application launcher menu to the desktop and editing it to suit my needs, but I know there has to be a better way...
<Daxar> livingdaylight_: JontheEchidna mentioned knights natty earlier
<Daxar> !info knights natty
<ubottu> knights (source: knights): A chess interface for the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-2 (natty), package size 622 kB, installed size 1156 kB
<livingdaylight_> Daxar: cheers... it might have been knights, i 'll check
<Daskreech> livingdaylight_: Knights?
<Daskreech> !info kdegames
<ubottu> kdegames (source: kdegames): games from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 8 kB, installed size 68 kB
<james147> Daxar: you can use kmenuedit (is launched by rightclicking the menu > edit applications) to create menu shortcuts (which are essentially .desktop files)
<Daskreech> Daxar: I don't know I get happy if a .desktop turns up but I've never been intersted in making them
<Daxar> Ah, right. So kmenuedit is the best way? Thanks. I'd been using that some too, just hadn't put two and two together. Thanks.
<livingdaylight> searching knights all i get are the engines that require knights, it says... can find the knights front end though?
<livingdaylight> Daxar: did you say that knights will be available from kubuntu 11.04 onwards?
<livingdaylight> i don t see it in repos here
<Daxar> I know nothing beyond what ubottu said, sorry
<james147> livingdaylight: are you running natty?
<livingdaylight> james147: no, 1010
<james147> livingdaylight: yeah, from what i can see its in the natty repo, and not maverick ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&searchon=names&keywords=knights )
<alyssa_> hey
<Solak> Hello.
<alyssa_> i have a question about kubuntu
<livingdaylight> james147: thx, I played it on Pardus; got spoilt. Still Natty is around the corner
<Solak> Daskreech: makes me wonder: why isn't ksirtet in kubuntu anymore?
<Daskreech> alyssa_: ask it
<alyssa_> it seems when i minimize a window in firefox, it disappears
<alyssa_> and don't come back
<james147> a window in firefox?
<alyssa__> just like that
<Daskreech> alyssa__: do you have a task bar?
<alyssa__> why does firefox windows dissappear in kubuntu if you minimize it
<Daskreech> Solak: cause it was taken out of KDE?
<alyssa__> yes
<alyssa__> yes  daskeech
<Daskreech> alyssa__: when you minimize it it's not in the alt+tab list?
<alyssa__> didn't try that yet,
<alyssa__> that opens up "bash"
<Solak> Daskreech: if the KUbuntu team didn't remove it from the list....
<Daxar> alyssa__: Press Alt, Hold down tab
<Daxar> Wait for a second
<alyssa__> k
<Daxar> Sorry, I mean Hold Alt, press Tab once
<Daskreech> Solak: it's not in KDE anymore. I don't see what the Kubuntu team has to do with that
<Daxar> You should see a list of stuff
<Solak> Daskreech: hmm, ok.
<Daskreech> alyssa__: You can press tab again while holding alt to get through the list
<alyssa_> thank you very much
<alyssa_> that does let me see the missing stuff
<Daskreech> alyssa_: alright now to figure out why they are not on the task manager
<Daskreech> There is an option for minimization on the task manager but I think it does the opposite of what you are seeing happen
<alyssa_> i put  firefox on the desktop
<pk> Hello again
<alyssa_> only had kubuntu maybe 6 days
<alyssa_> windows xp kept crashing, getting viruses, etc.. got sick of it
<pk> Im looking for help with the nvidia drivers. I posted earlier but the solution didnt help
<pk> Hello Alyssa! Same reason im here. though I cant figure anything out so for the time being im equally as confused and angry
<alyssa_> it instilled my driveres automaticly
<Daskreech> alyssa_: :)
<alyssa_> suond,  board, etc.
<alyssa_> yes daskeech
<Daskreech> pk: do you know waht the .run file will install?
<pk> Mine are out of date, upon updating them, my resolution is so high I cant read anything at all unless I lock text at 96 dpi, but then everything is still really high
<pk> no im not sure
<alyssa_> i have used the package manager before
<Daskreech> pk: can't you just drop the resolution?
<alyssa_> and terminal, just copy and paste from web pages
<pk> I have, it doesnt change anything... Also my monitor supports 1920x1080 which is what it claims to be at
<alyssa_> but that was mostly in ubuntu, not kubuntu\
<Daskreech> alyssa_: same idea works
<Daskreech> pk: can you go to the page you got the .run file from and see if it says what version it will install?
<alyssa_> i kinda like the lay out of  kubuntu better, but still learning it
<pk> Well I couldnt get the run file to work because I couldnt figure out how to turn off xserver, this is with the reccomended drivers
<Daskreech> pk: I know I can walk you through that but I'd not like to do that for the wrong drivers
<alyssa_> thanks   for your  help daskreech
<alyssa_> I think I will surf the web for a bit
<alyssa_> bye,   bye :)
<james147> alyssa_: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same system, with different gui... so at command line they are basically the same so you can still mostly copy and paste fron ubuntu tutorials... you just have to remember to edit any gui parts (such as using kdesudo instad of gksu   and using kate instead of gedit)
<Daskreech> and technically Daxar helped you :)
<Daxar> Nah, Daskreech helped more than I did.
<Daskreech> james147: You do know that's gibberish to anyone coming from windows out of frustration right? :-D
<james147> Daskreech: :p
<Daskreech> but good information in any case
<pk> Hello again james
<Daxar> Makes sense to me. But I was a nerd before I came to Linux. :P
<pk> it didnt work ;;_;; Daskreech, here is the driver nvidia is telling me to use
<pk> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.44.run
<james147> pk: can you describe your problems again (just to avoid any confusion ^^ and so other can help)
<pk> well, im using a TC as a monitor, using a PC input. The screens resolution is 1920x1080. I installed the reccomended drivers in the additional drivers section, but that made all text illegible. I then changed the font settings to be a minimum of 96 DPI (not font size). Now the text is legible (except for the log in screen). But the everything is onscenely small. My resolution is set on 1920x1080, as it should be. Also my splash
<pk> screen is broken -_-
<pk> TV**
<james147> pk: well, the settings didnt affect the login screen as you only changed your personal settings ^^
<pk> Thats makes sense, But in the end should I not have the change that? I feel like the recommended driver is not what I need
<james147> pk: try changing the font size in system settings > login manader
<pk> the nvidia website recommends this driver "NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-260.19.44.run"
<james147> pk: possibally
<james147> what graphics card?
<pk> GeForce 9400 Gt
<james147> pk: well you could try installing the drivers form their site
<james147> see if it helps
<pk> Im not sure how, Says I need to close xserver
<BluesKaj> pk , there's something else wong , perhaps the TV settings themselves should be looked at , if you are using the hdmi input from your grapphics card , the resolution should bri8ng the fonts readable if you set the fonts at  12 or so.
<james147> pk: ahh yeah, it needs to bhe done via command line when no gui is running :p
<BluesKaj> ok, bbl ...dinner
<pk> Ill look into it thank you
 * Daskreech \o/'s
<Daskreech> BluesKaj is back :)
<james147> pk: to stop the gui run "sudo kdm stop"  that should drop you to a command login, you should be able to log in, install the driver then run "sudo kdm start" to restart the gui
<Daskreech> pk: YOu can jump to a virtual terminal and back?
<james147> pk: though it would help to fimilrise yourself with the terminal first :)
<Daskreech> or do you know how to ?
<pk> I dont believe I know how'
<pk> well actually, Ill be right back
<pk> I know what to do, though it states xserver is still running after sudo kdm sto
<pk> stop*
<Daskreech> pk: shouldn't be
<james147> weird :p
<pk> hmmm.
<Daskreech> pk: The fact you are still logged in here means it does though
<Daskreech> pk: lets try this. sudo apt-get install irssi
<BluesKaj> no need to stop the xserver as long as kdm is stopped , the xserver will start again after finishing the install when you reboot which is the best thing to do.
<pk> im a bit lost
<pk> do I just type "sudo kdm stop" or do I CTRL+ALT+F1 then sudo stop kdm
<pk> sudo kdm stop*
<james147> pk: either should work
<Daskreech> pk: wait
<Daskreech> do the sudo apt-get install irssi first
<james147> although its recomended to logout then switch to a vertual terminal
<dust--> hi, how can i install the latest kdevelop 4.1.1 on member:ubuntu (gnome)?
<james147> ^^ and do what Daskreech said, its a nice command line irc client :) means we can talk to you when your not running a gui :)
<pk> awesome
<pk> It just finished ^^
<pk> though im not sure how to use it
 * james147 suggest launching it, and testing it in konsole 
<pk> I.. umm. Dont know how to lauch it >.<
<james147> pk: run "irssi" in konsole
<pk> that sure was simple
<pk> Now I have
<pk>  [15:31] [] [1]
<pk> [(status)]
<james147> pk: now type "/connect irc.freenode.net" to connect to freenode
<james147> then "/join #kubuntu" to join this channel
<pk_> Alright im here twice now : D
<Daskreech> pk_: Sweet :)
<Daskreech> Want to go for three time?
<pk_> Maybe next lesson : D
<Daskreech> jump into alt+Ctrl+F1 and type irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<Daskreech> then /j #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, he's already here
<james147> BluesKaj: but wont be when he stops kdm
<_sophia> sound is broken, help? x.x
<Daskreech> _sophia: What's happening
<pk____> Alright, im in here 3 times : D
<Daskreech> pk____: Muwahahaha
<james147> _sophia: run "alsamixer" ina terminal, make sure no channels are muted or turned down
<BluesKaj> he's here as pk and pk_
<pk____> also, im inthe virtyal console
<pk____> And I cannot remember how to type
<pk____> <,M
<james147> pk: alt+crtl+f2 to switch to the second vt, then try to stop kdm
 * james147 assumes you have the driver downloaded
<pk____> How do I tell if it works?
<pk____> And yes I have it downloaded <3
<BluesKaj> pk___ , ctrl+alt+f2 , then sudo service kdm stop
<james147> pk: alt+crtl+F7 will go to a blank screen
<pk____> win.
<pk____> uhhh its checking battery state on F7
<james147> (and try F8 as well, sometimes it ends up there :p
<pk____> and F8 does nothing
<BluesKaj> ok ...I'll take a break here t
<james147> pk____: thats fine :) means nothing is running on a+c+f7
<pk____> I assume not if its checking battery state
<james147> pk____: ok, sounds like its stoped, try running the installer
<pk____> Alright ^^
<_sophia> problem solved: 'front' was on 0 in alsamixer for some reason
<_sophia> i still have the problem where alsamixer won't let me increase headphone volume though
<james147> pk____: checking battery status is the last line displayed in the boot and will remain on that screen, jsut ignore it
<pk____> worked perfectly, Last time I wasnt using service kdm stop
<pk____> just sudo kdm stop
<pk____> it says "The dirstobution pre-install script failed"
 * james147 was wrong ^^ its sudo stop kdm or sudo service kdm stop :S
<pk____> though I can continue anyway
<danubio> hola
<james147> but anyway :)
<pk____> Distrubution*
<pk____> though I have the option to continue anyway, shall I do that?
<Daskreech> _sophia: what are you using for the headphone volume?
<james147> pk____: umm.. probally
<pk____> lol, I shall try
<james147> pk____: did you run the install as root?
<pk____> I did
<pk____> Alright, installation is compleyte
<pk____> now before I reboot do I need to go to the additional drivers are and deactivate that driver or will it be done automatically
<pk____> Deactivate the reccomended driver I mean
<BluesKaj> the install will have removed the old driver and installed the new one
<pk____> alright ill be right back
<pk____> uhh. nevermind. How do I restart from the terminal >.<
<BluesKaj> pk___ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<james147> pk____: "sudo reboot"
<pk____> will do
<james147> pk____: although you dont need to
<pk____> need to nvidia config?
<james147> pk____: you should just beable to start X again
<james147> pk____: it shouldnt hurt ^^
<BluesKaj> pk____, to be safe yes
<Daskreech> pk____: sudo service kdm start
<james147> (or "sudo start kdm")
<pk____> It states that the new xconfigure file was written.
<pk____> start kdm now?
<BluesKaj> pk____, reboot would be best at this point IMO
<pk____> Alright, I will be right back
<BluesKaj> same here  , I have fan issues , brb
 * Daskreech begs BluesKaj not to leave him
<_sophia> >.<
<Daskreech> I'm your Biggest Fan!!!
 * Daskreech has fan issues
<james147> Daskreech: it to late, hes abandoned you...
<Daskreech> _sophia: how are you changing headphones volumes ?
<pk> Gah >.<
<Daskreech> james147: that would be the issue :)
<_sophia> i don't use headphones at all
<_sophia> it works/worked for the default audio player
<_sophia> but it doesn't for browsers :l
<james147> _sophia: ie flash?
<pk> Well I rebooted. Splash is still broken. And now it booted me into the virtual machine. I used sudo start kdm, but it states kdm is already running. Checked machines 7 and 8
<_sophia> james147, yes, youtube and such
 * james147 grumbles about flash being flash 
<_sophia> i listen to a lot of music =)
<pk> 8 is blank, 7 states setting sensor limits.
<pk> *rage
<james147> _sophia: try this: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<james147> :)
<_sophia> i dunno
<fabio> ciao a tutti
<_sophia> would rather fix the issue as is :O
<pk> So now although kdm is running, I dont have a GUI
<james147> pk: sudo restart kdm
<pk> Screen flashes then sends me back to the VM
<pk> "kdm/start running, process 1617"
<james147> pk: if that dosnt work then "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo restart kdm" << that will delete xorgs config and should default to the open driver (you can move it instead of deleteing it if you want to keep a backup)
<pk> so the driver from the nvidia website didnt work?
<james147> nop
<pk> . /cry
<BluesKaj> pk , the nvidia website recnded driver breaks the xserver ..already tried it
<pk> well now Im back with a shiny blue wallpaper. Same text problems. I feel pretty helpless
 * Daskreech plays it cool that BluesKaj is back
<BluesKaj> pk the driver for your card is 270.30
<Daskreech> _sophia: Which browser?
<_sophia> i use firefox for almost everything
<pk> That would make sense as the recommended driver is 270.29, and doesnt work
<_sophia> i still haven't installed decent IRC client, so i'm using chrome for IRC lol
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: can you show him how to get that? the driver from the Website is 260
<BluesKaj> pk, can you check that in kmenu/apps/settings ?
<livingdaylight> nite guys... thanks for everything today
<pk> goodnight
<pk_> Alright, what am I checking for herE?
<BluesKaj> pk that driver should be the recommended one in kmenu/apps/system/additional drivers
<pk_> It states "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current)
<BluesKaj> pk_, kmenu/apps/settings/Nvidia ?
<pk_> It says im not using an nvidia driver, although I am judging by the other screen. allow me to reboot
<BluesKaj> those damm nvidia drivers recommended on the website cause a lot of probs
<pk> Well, im using the driver that you had reccomended, but the nvidia setting state that im not
<pk> Maybe I should roll back to kubuntu 10.04 >.>
<BluesKaj> pk, what is the connection to your tv / monitor ?
<pk> VGA, its older until I can get a card that supports HDMOI
<pk> HDMI*
<BluesKaj> no wonder ...i assumed it was hdmi
<pk> Cant afford a card that supports HDMI
<BluesKaj> or at least dvi/hdmi
<pk> The TV doesnt support DVI >.< only HDMI/VGA
<BluesKaj> pk yes you can buy dvi to hdmi cables, that's what I used
<BluesKaj> err use
<pk> Ill have to look into that
<roberto___> Can somebody tell me why the recommended download for Kubuntu is 32 bits??
<pk> but as of now... Im using an nvidia driver but neither of the two nvidia settings applications are working
<Daskreech> roberto___: Cause it will work
<pk> Im also on 64 bit. Which ill assume is another problem?
<Daskreech> pk: It won't be
<roberto___> 64 bits has problems I assume??
<Daskreech> Well not too much
<Daskreech> roberto___: No it doesn't but many many people don't have very good grasp of what's in the computer
<BluesKaj> pk, I guess you should use the nouveau driver for vga
<Daskreech> 32 bits is pretty much assured to work. You need special extensions for 64 Bit
<pk> alright, how do I purge the nvidia drivers?
<roberto___> OK THANKS
<Daskreech> and while they are widespread if someone doesn't know about them they can get the ISO and not be able to install
<BluesKaj> anyway time to watch some tv .....
<lente> Hi there. I have 2 questions. I installed Kubuntu 10.10 and recommanced nvidia driver. Is it normal that window resizing decreases my fps to about 10?
 * james147 suggest disabling the desktop effects to see if thats whats casing the fps drop
<lente> james147: no difference. but thats not the important question. I use a german keyboard. The autocompletion in texmaker vanishes if I press buttons like AltGr or Strg. Is there a possibility to stop this behavior?
<BluesKaj> just checking in for a few mins...guess I missed pk
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, did he use the nouveau driver , because vga on 42" tv is a difficult res to setup
<Daskreech> I wasn't here either
<Daskreech> james147 was
<Daskreech> or you know
<BluesKaj> ok james147 ?
<Daskreech> pk  :)
<Daskreech> Could just ask him
<Daskreech> assuming that pk is a him
<pk> Hello again everyone
<BluesKaj> not here
<Daskreech> Hello again :)
<BluesKaj> ok , pk :)
<pk> I did a fresh install, and am going to get the nouveau vga drivers ^^; I believe thats what I need yes?
<Daskreech> _sophia: Did you fix the headphones?
<BluesKaj> I hve 2 mins pk , nouveau yes
<BluesKaj> pk ,that will help for sure
<pk> nouveau firmware?
<BluesKaj> nouveau driver
<BluesKaj> ok  good luck
<pk> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-dbg?
<pk> Thank you have a good time doing whatever it is you doing ^^;
#kubuntu 2011-03-23
<pk> dask could you remind me how to check my display drivers?
<james147> pk: *-dbg are debug packages, you only need them if you want to submit a backtrace form a crash to a bugreport
<pk> grrrr
<pk> that driver was pre installed
<pk> Says I update it to run minecraft, but when I do that it causes all the issues I was having :[
<mbai> Hi. "top -H" is supposed to indicate CPU usage for individual  threads. For each thread it looks like it gives a unique PID, which makes no sense to me. I thought only processes had their own PID.
<lente>  I use a german keyboard. The autocompletion in texmaker vanishes if I press buttons like AltGr or Strg. Is there a possibility to stop this behavior?
<lente> mbai: man 7 pthread says Threads do not share process IDs. (In effect, LinuxThreads threads are implemented as processes which share more information than usual, but which do not share a common process ID.)
<mbai> lente: oh shlt
<lente> mabi: ?
<mbai> just a moment of enlightenment. I didn't realize that about linux threads although I've worked with them for a few years.
<mbai> lente: thanks
<lente> mbai: I dont know the old threadapi, but there where some differences compared to the LinuxThread api
<lente> mbai: your welcome
<m_> how to find channels?
<Daskreech> m_: /list but which channel are you looking for?
<Daskreech>  Freenode is huge and that takes a long time
<pk> Hello ^^; I figured out my problem, but now Im not sure what driver to get
<Daskreech> pk: What's the problem?
<pk> nouveau, by default doesnt allow 3d acceleration
<Daskreech>  I can't help with the version I always have Video cards that the free driver works
<Daskreech> Ah so you want to enable it?
<pk> and the reccomended drivers dont support VGA
<pk> Im downloading the nouveau 3d support firmware, but im not sure what to do with it after kpackage gets it
<Daskreech> Oh if kpackage is getting it then it's probably enough just to restart X
<Daskreech> Unless it tells you to reboot of course :)
<pk> odd. kpackage wont get it
<Daskreech> error?
<pk> no, just finishes but never checks itself off and installs
<pk> pk@pk:~$ sudo apt-get install nouveau-firmware
<pk> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pk> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<james147> pk make sure you arnt running another packagemanager
<james147> (such as apt-get)
<pk> I only have the stock one, kpackageki
<pk> which is closed. I tried the otherway and kpackage gives me a similar issue even when the terminal is closed
<pk> grrr maybe a restart?
<Daskreech> ahmm
<Daskreech> Well I guess you could do that
<james147> :p
<pk> just restarted the computer. Same thing and thats all I opened
<pk> just restarted the computer. Same thing and thats all I opened
<Daskreech> pk: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<james147> pk: ^^ then "sudo apt-get install -f"  << to make sure nothing broken :)
<pk> pk@pk:~$ sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<pk> pk@pk:~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<pk> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<pk> pk@pk:~$
<FloodBotK1> pk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> pk: Do what it says
 * james147 suggests doing what the error said
<pk> I did what it says but when I go to install the package it repeats itself :[
<pk> alright so I installed the nouveau-firmware through the terminal, now its updating java?  I have a blue screen (in the terminal) with the java license agreement and it says <ok>
<pk> but I cannot type and clicking enter does nothing >.>
<james147> pk: press ok then :)
<pk> how o.0 enter does nothing. Cant highlight it
<james147> press <tab> then <enter>
<pk> tried tab
<james147> hmm
<pk> Im having a lot of issues ;;_;;
<Daskreech> pk: press space
<pk> no luck
<Daskreech> pk: really?
<Daskreech> Hmm tab then space ?
<pk> Wouldnt lie to you ; /
<pk> tab then space did nothing :[
<Daskreech> Funky
<Daskreech> enter? :)
<pk> lol not today
<Daskreech> pk: esc?
<pk> nada. maybe its stuck.. Ill retry it
<Daskreech> pk: ctrl+C
<pk> I re tried and tab worked -_-
<pk> but sadly, th driver didnt work. Still having issues running minecraft. Im pretty sure I give up
<james147> pk: what issues with minecraft are you having?
<pk> failed to create drawable
<pk> org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: X Error - disp: 0x1008460 serial: 96 error: BadGC (invalid GC parameter) request_code: 60 minor_code: 0
<pk>         at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxDisplay.globalErrorHandler(LinuxDisplay.java:268)
<pk>         at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.nSetDetectableKeyRepeat(Native Method)
<pk>         at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.setDetectableKeyRepeat(LinuxKeyboard.java:152)
<FloodBotK1> pk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pk>         at org.lwjgl.opengl.LinuxKeyboard.destroy(LinuxKeyboard.java:163)
<_sophia> o_O
<pk> umm. heres the relevant paste URL the bot was yelling at me about  http://paste.ubuntu.com/584071/
<pk> According to google its a driver problem for my graphics. But since im using VGA the driver I need doesnt work...
<Daskreech> hi _sophia :)
<Daskreech> So you need a VGA driver?
<pk> that supports 3d... yes
 * james147 is going to test the nouveau drivers
<pk> im about to install a windows partition simply for minecraft >.< would running the windows version through wine work any better?
<pk> Ah, thank you &^^;
<james147> pk:  not if its a driver problem
<pk> because id rather not have a windows partition only for minecraft >.>
<pk> Ah, it worked yesterday in WIN7 >.<
<Daskreech> pk: Hold on
<Daskreech> pk: You could try #gametome to see if they can help
<Daskreech> Though they are really quiet right now
<pk> will do, james said he was trying the nouveau drivers
<Daskreech> ok
 * james147 cannot be bothered to figure out how to get the nouveau drivers to work on arch... 
<pk> >.<thanks for trying anyway
<james147> though I am suprised they dont work in kubuntu for you :(
<Daskreech> pk: ah You might try #ubuntu !
<Daskreech> Duh :)
<pk> lol
<pk> Alright, beforeI give that a try, which did a large translucent square just appear in the top left on my screen?
<pk> its part of the wallpaper... but it wasnt 30 seconds ago
<james147> pk: screen shot?
<pk> how do I send it to you?
<james147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pk> Here it is: http://imagebin.org/144448
<james147> ahh yeah, thats a plasma config bug ^^ you can get rid of it be resetting plasmas settings (by remiving or renaming ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<james147> removing ^^
<pk> How do I do that? Sorry for being a super n00b
<Daskreech> pk: open a terminal and type kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 4 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/Documents && plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> Curses!
<Daskreech> pk: open a terminal and type kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 4 && mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* ~/Documents && plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> Oh what...
<Daskreech> _sophia: How are you?
<_sophia> okay
<_sophia> trying to study Ruby but i can't focus :P
<Daskreech> _sophia: cause I keep hightlighting you? :-D
<_sophia> lol, no, because i'm stoned o_O
<quant> common, some kubuntu question or something, I'm bored ;-)
<Daskreech> quant: Umm. Ok
<Daskreech> How do you get the network manager plasmoid into the system tray?
<quant> panel options - add widgets? :)
<james147> quant: nop :)
<quant> darn
<james147> quant: right click systeray > sys tray settings ...
<quant> Daskreech: there you go, james147 answered it! :) any more?
<Daskreech> james147: on 4.5 ?
<Daskreech> That works on 4.6
<quant> Daskreech: on 4.5 you get it by installing 4.6 and then doing what james147 said! ;-)
<james147> Daskreech: not sure, I think it worked like that on 4.5
<Daskreech> Man I don't know how the KDE devs do it
<james147> ^^
<Xcell> what libs are missing to be able to use radiotray ? thanks.
<Daskreech> They are two to three versions ahead of what we see and still answer bug reports
<yofel> it should work like that (as long as your widgets are unlocked)
<yofel> even in 4.5
<Daskreech>  Like 2 weeks after updating KDE it feels like it's been like this forever
<Daskreech> yofel: I don't know then. I have someone who somehow deleted the Network management plasmoid
<yofel> hm, he does still have plasma-widget-networkmanagement installed?
<Daskreech> I threw it back on the desktop but I can't get it to go back in the systray It doesn't show an entry for it
<Daskreech> !info radiotray
<ubottu> radiotray (source: radiotray): online radio streaming player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (maverick), package size 75 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Xcell> ok thanks
<Daskreech> Xcell: install that package and it should take care of ir
<Xcell> thank you
<Daskreech> quant: Ah how do you change the startup sound?
<Xcell> ok, the one in kpacgage is from sourceforge, is that the correct one ?
<Xcell> and it is 0.6-2
<quant> Daskreech: system settings - application notifications should have that
<quant> Daskreech: "application and system notifications"
<Daskreech> Xcell: Should be
<Xcell> ok, installing,
<Daskreech> quant: How do you manage holidays?
<quant> Daskreech: ?
<Daskreech> When you click on the clock you get an overlay for holidays. How do you manage that/
<quant> Daskreech: what exactly are you referring to?
<Daskreech> ?
<quant> Daskreech: yes, I've noticed... well choose the clock settings
<quant> Daskreech: then calendar under settings
<Daskreech> >_>
<Xcell> ya, its doing the same thing, looks to start but quits,
<quant> Daskreech: haha
<Daskreech> Kde makes things too simple
<Daskreech> Xcell: What error?
<Xcell> none
<quant> Daskreech: some! and some really not
<Daskreech> quant: such as?
<Xcell> let me do it from terminal
<Daskreech> Xcell: yes please :)
<quant> Daskreech: amarok - adding your local "collection" to be exact, I will find that option, but a casual user won't
<Xcell> pygobject_register_sinkfunc is deprecated (GstObject)
<quant> Daskreech: also rearranging the panel is very unintuitive
<Daskreech> Xcell: that's the error?
<Daskreech> hmm
<Xcell> ya
<Xcell> all restrictes gstreamers are installed, unless there is one missing
<Daskreech> quant: really? I never find it too much of a problem
<quant> Daskreech: clicking panel toolbox to find out that you can hover a panel item to move it is not intuitive
<Xcell> quant-  its diff from gnome, u just have to get used 2 it
<quant> Xcell: I'm not complaining, just constructive criticism...
<Xcell> o, ok
<quant> Xcell: much more powerfull overall than gnome, and much more pretty
<Xcell> ya, the pretty part
<Daskreech> and powerful :)
<quant> Xcell: and the powerful part? :)
<Xcell> well, im still in transition from gnome'
<Daskreech> Xcell: can you run radiotray and pastebin all the output?
<Xcell> thats all it said
<Daskreech> Xcell: Ah what prompted the change?
<Daskreech> just that one line?
<Daskreech> hmm
<Xcell> i fixed 2 lappies for a guy, and he gave me a asus 1005ha, and i have gnome/kde/xfce on it, so i have all 3 and learn them all
<Xcell> ya, just that 1 line
<Xcell> but, 2 b honest, looks like kde works best on it.
<Daskreech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/radiotray/+bug/641876
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 641876 in radiotray (Ubuntu) "radiotray dont start on maverick" [Undecided,New]
<Xcell> huh, looks
<Xcell> ya, i googled all weekend 2 no avail, looks like a silly bug
<Xcell> thats ok, i laded pana (amarok 1.4) and happy with that.
<Xcell> loaded
<Xcell> the latest:  http://imagebin.org/144458
<Daskreech> wow
<Daskreech> nice
<Daskreech> Xchat seems really popular
<Xcell> ya, i like it for the scripting
<Xcell> lemmings xchat
<quant> Xcell: hey, but dark blue on black on clock... common :)
<Xcell> its the dark look theme ive got, but that one is the only skin they had
<Xcell> o
<Xcell> wiat
<Xcell> the clock, ya, i just built this setup in 2 days, ill do something with that, 3 os's in 3 days, still configing
<quant> Xcell: ;-)
<Xcell> doh
<quant> good night, all... 3.40 am here
<Xcell> ok man, cya
<Xcell> but why does it work in gnome and not kde, same python right ??.. weird
<RadSurfer> A friend reports that his Right-mouse click no longer functions... what would do this, and how is it solved?
<Daskreech> Xcell: that would be something interesting to find out. Maybe ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Daskreech> RadSurfer: Doesn't work anywhre?
<Xcell> ok, will do, thanks
<RadSurfer> evidently not.
<RadSurfer> Meta-key seems to work as Right-click.
<RadSurfer> What causes this?
<Daskreech> RadSurfer: a broken mouse?
<RadSurfer> how can I be certain.
<Xcell> their all solar powered over there.
<Xcell> and its nite time.
<Xcell> D`oh!
<Daskreech> ha
<Daskreech> RadSurfer: try it on anotehr computer?
<RadSurfer> backing up 1st. not sure whats going on.
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<hlpme2> hi is anybody available to help me concerning a display issue ,
<Daskreech> ask
<hlpme2> My display resolution is normal, but per instance when i move a window its laggy
<Xcell> ok, cyall, thanks.
<Daskreech> hlpme2: Try turn off blur
<Daskreech> Anyone wants to help confirm a Kate bug?
<Daskreech> Open Kate Set the indentation mode to Haskell then type "let {}"
<Daskreech> press enter and see if it hangs
<baffone85> can i convert file .pptx to file .avi?
<kmanzoor> hello
<kmanzoor> anybody home ?
<kmanzoor> ping()
<skfin> pong()
<kmanzoor> :)
<kmanzoor> i have Gutsy Gibbon 7.10. can i try upgrading to the next version using Adept ?
<BigKing_2nd> hi, maybe someone could help: i need a virtualization software using with the kubuntu 10.04 - i need a windows xp mode while operating with kubuntu
<BigKing_2nd> maybe someone could say which software could word very well.
<livingdaylight> have run into an issue where wine doesn seem able to launch an application. I installed wine 1.2 and thought to downgrade to 1.1 however it appears that there is no v. 1.1? Its 1.0 or 1.2 Can somone comment onthis?
<nata> BigKing_2nd: may be could try virtualbox
<nata> virtual 1 new xp
<BigKing_2nd> ok, this is a software, i can run also unter windows 7 ... this is very good, because there are user, who work with this os
<BigKing_2nd> virtual 1 new xp??? -> i dont understand
<BigKing_2nd> is it another software than virtual box?
<BigKing_2nd> which deb-paket is have to install... while softwaremanagement shows a lot packets?
<BigKing_2nd> virtualbox-ose or -guest, -fuse, -qt, -dkms, - guest-additions, -dgb
<james147> BigKing_2nd: install "virtualbox-ose"
<BigKing_2nd> ok, i works... but how can i install windows xp... is it installed by virtual box or i have to do it... maybe with an original windows boot cd?
<james147> BigKing_2nd: you need to start virtualbox, create a new virtual mecheine, then use the xp cd to install it to that mechiene
<livingdaylight> james147: any experience /recommendations regarding wine on kubuntu?
<james147> livingdaylight: using the latest dev version is normally the best
<james147> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb << to install it
<james147>  /upgrade to the latest
<james147> http://appdb.winehq.org/ << is very helpful when trying to get applications to work
<livingdaylight> james147: I believe i am but got an app thatś not launching; hence thought i should perhaps downgrade? Seems the latest is not the most stable/or reliable for running everyinthg wine can do.
<james147> livingdaylight: depends on what application
<james147> some just dont work ^^
<livingdaylight> james147: this one definitely does. MT4 - have been running it on ubuntu for years.
<james147> what version of whine?
<james147> wine ^^
<livingdaylight> james147: wine 1.2.2 on Ubuntu
<james147> livingdaylight: latest is 1.3.x
<livingdaylight> james147: but 1.2.2 is running mt4 on ubuntu but 1.2 is not running it on kubuntu - thatś perplexing me
<james147> weird :p you might want to ask on #winehq for better info
<livingdaylight> james147: if i've installed 1.2 from repos, and say want to install another version, needst I purge current installed version, or just remove or ignore even?
<livingdaylight> yea, thought it could be a kubuntu (kde) quirk
<james147> livingdaylight: not seen the gui your running make a difference to wine before
<livingdaylight> james147: dont get the question?
<james147> and if you install the ppa then you should be able to upgrade, you shouldnt need to purge
<livingdaylight> ok
<livingdaylight> ppa installed, just need to refresh muon?
<james147> yea
<james147> insstall wine1.3 is there are no offers to upgrade
<livingdaylight> no, wine 1.3 here
<james147> "wine1.3" is the package name i think (no space)
<livingdaylight> james147: 1.3 not listed, but 1.2 had an 'upgradeable 'flag . My bad...
<james147> livingdaylight: hmm, there should be a wine1.3 package ^^ you sure you refreshed the packagelist?
<livingdaylight> james147: manually installed 1.3 still same problem.
<james147> :(
<dfaure> is there a known issue in 10.04 where kmail would often get stuck (keyboard doesn't work) and then resume after 10-20s? Logs might point to nepomuk
<Chronos> does someone know wich is gnome "nm-applet" corrispettive under kde?
<james147> Chronos: the network manager widget ^^
<Peace-> james147: did you know this ? wicd by default :S http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/23/plasma-desktopMf1671.jpg
<james147> Peace-: dont think that will do much without wicd installed though :p
<Peace-> james147: works :)
<Peace-> i have not widc :P
<james147> Peace-: are you sure its doing anything?
<Peace-> nothing :)
<james147> ^^  so it dosnt work then
<Peace-> james147: :P i have tried
<Peace-> and it load the deamon only
<Peace-> guess
 * james147 cant even click apply ^^
<Peace-> LOL
<james147> o wait ^^ its a preference order
<Peace-> hehehe
<Peace-> yea
<james147> dosent seem to make any difference, my guess is because I dont have wicd, and thus its skipping to nm
<Peace-> james147: i guess you have to restart the network service
<james147> ^^ doupt it will work without installing wicd, and i dont feel like remoiving nm
<Peace-> you don't need to remove anygthing
 * james147 remembers nm being removed the alst time he tried to install wicd
<ua> hello every body
<ua> need help
<james147> !ask | ua
<ubottu> ua: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<susundberg> stating the problem with little more details might help ;)
<susundberg> oh
<ua> ok, can i install geparted directly on Gui in my machine?thank you
<ua> i am new user in kubuntu
<gr8m8> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 463 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<james147> ua: gparted, yes... although you cannt use it to modify mounted hard drives ^^ so its normally best to use form a live cd
<ua> james147>thank you for answer, i'd like to increase the size partions  /home  &/boot, cause it's full;
<ua> so you suggest me to use live cd, do you?
<james147> ua: you need to do that from a livdcd
<ua> ok, thank you,   i'll do it now, i hope it 'll work
<ua> i mean , i am going to do it with live cd
<ua> i tested to change it with other machine  as curently pc with 2 systems, so it worked once on two, don't know why, do you know why?
<ua> james147>are you there?
<james147> ??
<ua> can you tell me why please?
<james147> not sure what your asking ^^
<ua> why geparted  works one on two when i use 2 system win and linux?
<ua> i mean the modifications i've done with geparted couln't apply
<susundberg> ua: are you trying to resize the windows partition and thats not working?
<susundberg> what were the modifications?
<ua> yes i did,
<ua> not for now , it was in the past, now i am trying to modify size partition /home and /boot , and i hope it'll work, i let you know
<ua> thank you
<susundberg> :o
<dcorbin_work> My flash player crashes on EVERY page with flash.  Any ideas how to track down the problem?
<Peace-> dcorbin_work: konqueror do the same?
<dcorbin_work> Peace-: it doesn't tell me it crashed, but the youtube video doesn't play.  And youtube tell me to upgrade to flash player 10, which is what I think I have.
<kmanzoor> hello
<iceguest> hello, i'm having problems with the package chromium-browser, i get the message "The following plugin has crashed : Shockwave flash"; i've tried reinstalling both flash (last version from the deb of the website, or with the package flashplugin-installer) and chromium-browser but that didn't help; my chromium version is Chromium 12.0.712.0 Ubuntu 10.10
<jules__> test
<james147> jules__: Failed
<kmanzoor> is Hardy Heron still supported ? i checked this on wikipedia. On kubuntu page it said it is not spported but on the ubuntu page it is mentioned that it is still supported.  I want to install the restricted extra - meaning i want to have the adobe flash. Should i upgrade all the way to 9.10 or i can keep on running Hardy Heron ?
<james147> kmanzoor: ubuntu is supported, but the kde stuff in it isnt ^^
<james147> kmanzoor: why not just upgrade to the latest version?
<kmanzoor> well if life is possible without upgrade then why not save some time and enjoy the good things in life
<jules__> anybody knows why my kopete doesnt work with yahoo? I am just new user
<iflema> jules__: prob IM on way out = no love for kopete or crappy messenger provider that does not play nice... something like that... If you dont mind gnome libs/apps in ya KDE4 install try pidgin (libpurple) never fall behind. ALSO there is a yahoo web messenger available via a web browser. Ive not tried kopete in months but it was broken then and is broken now....
<iflema> jules__: prob IM on way out = no love for kopete or crappy messenger provider that does not play nice... something like that... If you dont mind gnome libs/apps in ya KDE4 install try pidgin (libpurple) never fall behind. ALSO there is a yahoo web messenger available via a web browser. Ive not tried kopete in months but it was broken then and is broken now....
<james147> iflema: there is allot of active work on a few framework for messaging in kde ^^ which should improve things onces its done... though that might be a while :(
 * iflema bitlbee/libpurple ftw
<jules__> i have pidgin but, there is no video chat support
<iflema> lol
<iflema> sorry
<jules__> i have a  question. I am using my notebook  now and prefer netbook-plasma. Is it oke? netbook = notebook?
<james147> jules__: the interface you use dosnt matter on what you use it...
<james147> jules__: its called netbook because netbook ahve small screen, and its designed for small screens
<jules__> okie. i really prefer kubuntu, its now my first os ^^
<jules__> just use window for writing texts
<james147> jules__: you can do that in kubuntu ^^ :)
<jules__> formating problems
<jules__> and fonts are not the same
<james147> jules__: :( yeah, thats one problem... though nowadays I use latex when i can :) looks much nicer then word documents through is more complicated to get use to
<jules__> every IT-STudent learns how to use latex. Its too difficult for me and i dont need latex. I must use .doc. When i must write some seminar paper. I switch to window
<jules__> but Ubuntu is so highly developed so that user can problemless connect to the internet by wlan. some years ago it was very complicated to config that
<james147> jules__: have you tried both koffice and open-office? see if either can render properly
<james147> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 216 kB
<james147> ^^ that might help with the fonts issue
<jules__> open office is automatically pre-installed by kubuntu and the other one koffice i dont think i have that
<przemek_> hello guys, do we have today in stable repo ff 4.0?
<Peace-> przemek_: who cares you can download the tar
<Peace-> xD
<james147> przemek_: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/firefox-4-ppa-for-ubuntu-10-04-and-10-10-users/
<Pici> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. To install it, use the PPA by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<kmanzoor> I have Adept 2.1 Cruiser 3.5.10. The instructions (for upgrading from 8.4 to 9.10) say that i must have adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 installed. How to solve this issue ?
<Alvo> hi the wlan is not working in my kubuntu desktop (installed from Ubuntu)
<Alvo> in gnome wlan works, how can i fix this?
<Alvo> the wlan network themself are found
<jules__> i install firefox but got minefield 4.0? xD
<jules__> why?
<james147> kmanzoor: why not upgrade to 10.04 (you should be able to upgrade from one lts to another)?
<james147> Alvo: wep or wpa?
<kmanzoor> james147 : i have the k ubuntu the instructions say that it is not possible
<Alvo> <james147>  wpa
<Alvo> <james147>  in gnome it works
<scisteffan> Hey guys, how do I mount the following DMG file? Macintosh HD.dmg: Macintosh HFS Extended version 4 data (mounted) last mounted by: 'HFSJ', created: Sat Mar  6 18:40:41 2010, last modified: Wed Mar 23 08:59:56 2011, last checked: Sun Mar  7 02:40:41 2010, block size: 4096, number of blocks: 107980725, free blocks: 85696911
<kmanzoor> how can one update  Adept 2.1 Cruiser 3.5.10 to adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 ?
<james147> kmanzoor: update you system and you should have it ^^ but check the full version, 2.1.what?
<kmanzoor> I went to Adept and used the About feature in the Help tab to find my version it said: Adept 2.1 Cruiser 3.5.10. Is my version older than adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 ?
<james147> kmanzoor: find that package in the package manager and check its version ^^
<jules__> firefox 4.1 is installed, cool ^^
<kmanzoor> ok i checked the version this way and it says that it is 2.1.3ubuntu25.2
<james147> then you have the right version
<kmanzoor> thanks james147. the problem solved by it self.
<kmanzoor> this proves one thing -- some idiots dont know how to see the version..... lolz
<kmanzoor> not some -- at least one
<kmanzoor> ok i am going ahead with the instructions for upgrade from 8.4 to 9.10
 * james147 suggest upgrading to 10.04 after thats finished....
<jules__> is it possible to upgrade from 8.4 to 10.10 by one step?
<kmanzoor> the instructions on ubuntu.com are advising against this jump for kubuntu users
<kmanzoor> probably because kubuntu 8.4 was not given LTS status
<jules__> okie, because i have a cd with version 10.08 iand i must install 4 times to10.10 , xD
<james147> jules__: why not grab a new cd :)
<jules__> yes, i already have downloaded 2 cds with 10.10 but there is a big problem with GRUB
<james147> what problem?
<jules__> everytime i try to install from 10.10 cd, i can not find the boat loader for kubuntu
<jules__> that is why I still keep the old version cd since 2 years
<james147> jules__: but it should be possibly to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<jules__> yes i am now using 10.10 but i upgrade from 08.10 to 10.10
<jules__> do you know why i can see yahoo website with konquerer?
<james147> because konqueror is designed to display web pages?
<jules__> yahoo.de is "web page" too
<james147> you mean can't?
<jules__> oh sorry yes
<james147> de.yahoo.com/  works on konq here
<jules__> I CANT see yahoo.de with konquorer
<james147> though it renders better with the wekit backend
<james147> jules__: what version of konq?
<jules__> from 10.10 cd/ and KDE 4.6.1
<james147> well, its working here ^^ try using the webkit back end (install  kpart-webkit) konw > view > view mode
<james147> s/konw/konq
<jules__> kpart-webkit?
<jules__> via adept?
<james147> jules__: yeah, it will allow konq to use webkit as a backend, and adept is no longer part of kubuntu, 10.10 uses kpackagekit instead :
<jules__> shines complicated
<jules__> :D
<jules__> so what package should i install? what name?
<jules__> kpart?
<james147>  kpart-webkit
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<jules__> kpart-webkit
<jules__> adept cant find that package
<james147> jules__: what version of kubuntu?
<jules__> 10.10
<jules__> maverick meerkat
<james147> adept is no longer used in kubuntu ^^
<jules__> but i have adept... and i can download package with adept
<jules__> .... is  pre-installed
<BluesKaj> adept is available in the repos
<james147> jules__: ^^ it isnt preinstalled anymore, kubuntu comes with kpackagekit now... also ahve you refreshed the packagelists?
<BluesKaj> obviously hasn't done a clean install for a few versions :)
<jules__> i just upgrade from 08.10 to 10.10 hehe
<jules__> kpackagekit
<jules__> is new....to me
<jules__> yes i have that too
<jules__> but i used both programs
<jules__> works till now
<jules__> :D
<Alvo> geez i would need a shortcut key to open the change shortcut key dialog
<james147> Alvo: ^^
<danubio> hi
<danubio> have some problems with Wine
<majsterek_> hello
<james147> !ask | danubio
<ubottu> danubio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<majsterek_> what music we listen ?
<james147> majsterek_: amarok?
<danubio> Exaile
<danubio> like exaile
<danubio> guayadeque too
<majsterek_> sorry for errors, I'm from poland
<majsterek_> i use deadbeef
<majsterek_> is really good and light
<jules__> :-) see you all, thank you james , ubottu
<jules__> amarok is best
<b2ag> hi everyone. is there a kde/qt application for ripping cdaudio which not depends on kio_audiocd?
<majsterek_> no, too much load on your
<majsterek_> see you ;)
<james147> b2ag: most kde apps depends on kios as it makes them much less complicated to write ^^ any reason why you cant have that kio?
<b2ag> james147: it doesn't work
<b2ag> can see files and folders but copy does nothing
<james147> b2ag: what version of kde?
<b2ag> 4.6.1
<james147> b2ag: i take it you have tried k3b?
<b2ag> what should i do with k3b?
<b2ag> i'Ve tried dolphin and copy dialog starts but thats it
 * james147 thinks it is capable of ripping cd
<b2ag> hangs forever
<b2ag> i want to rip one track
<james147> ^^ try k3b
<b2ag> ah .. found something in k3b
<b2ag> yeah
<b2ag> many thanks
<b2ag> james147 is my hero of the day
<BluesKaj> hmmm, amarok is finally working ...again . Wonder for how long ...
<anubis> Hallo, weiß einer wo man Einstellungen wie MMAP , MMAP+TRIM2 treffen kann?
<anubis> Sollte in einem C-Programm gehen, wenn ich den Text hier richtig deute
<BluesKaj> anubis, this the english chat
<BluesKaj> is
<anubis> sry, so the same again: does anyone where settings like mmap , trim2 oder mmap+trim2 exist? As far as i understand this text, there should be the possibility to change the mode memory is being allocated from within a c-program. Still i dont know what effect those settings have nor WHERE i can set em
<miou> Bonjour tout le monde , voila ou j'en suis : systeme installé, configuré , sur fichier de systeme jfs , ayant perdu quelques fichiers apres une coupe d'éléctricité a mon domicile , j'ai voulu migré ma partition root vers du ext4(partition boot et /var non changée et en reiserfs), j'ai donc fait sudo cp -a sur les different fichiers vers une partition unix puis je les ait restaurer avec la même commande , j'ai également changé le fstab pour qu'il
<miou> pointe vers le bon systeme de fichiers.  Conclusion:le systeme ne boote plus, toute aide est la bien venue...
<jhunold> !fr | miou
<ubottu> miou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<miou> Hi everybody, I installed and configured my systeme on a jfs file system , everything working great , after a shortage of electricity , I lost some files and wanted to migrate my root file system to ext4 (I have a boot partition in reiserfs), I copied with sudo cp -a all the files then copied them back on the formated ext4 partition , I also changed the fstab to make it point to the correct filesystem.The problem is I cannot boot anymore the system , any help
<miou> is warmly welcome.
<shadeslayer> miou: the file permissions are probably all wonky now
<shadeslayer> since  you used sudo cp
<Daskreech> "probably"
<miou> sudo cp -a
<miou> Thank you for your answer...
<greataussiepie> #connect
<greataussiepie> anyone know an easy way to install the KDE gui on easypeasy?
<greataussiepie> or a good tutorial??
<Peace-> easy what=?
<Alvo> hi i cannot shutdown i only have "lock out" , lock , switch user, hibernate, "suspend" in the KDE menu, where can i shutdown?
<ua> my partition home is full, and boot also, how to clean my partition home and clean some lines or increase /boot? thank you
<Alvo> kubuntu-desktop 1.205
<ua> hello  hello, does anyone can help me?
<Peace-> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Alvo> there is the ncdu utility to find where space is wasted
<Alvo> ncdu /
<ua> can you help me?
<Peace-> !anyone | ua
<ubottu> ua: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ryrych> hi
<ryrych> do you have the same problem as me? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/23/firefox2.png
<ryrych> I switched off hardware acceleration
<ryrych> as I was told but it did not help
<quant> ryrych: my telepathy doesn't help me see what your problem is :)
<quant> ryrych: yes, same here ;-)
<ryrych> quant: graphical glitches below the cursor
<ryrych> quant: a Qt problem?
<quant> ryrych: the menus on the left side have a gradient, that's what is supposed to appear on the right as well, I think, but it's probably a bug
<quant> ryrych: as far as I know, Firefox is GTK, but I'm not an expert on that
<ryrych> quant: yes, I mean Qt curve or the lastest magic :)
<ryrych> err… newest
<quant> ryrych: looks to me like a pure Firefox bug, but I really wouldn't know
<ryrych> quant: anyway, thanks for the confirmation. Sometimes there are problems with rendering the UI especially when you migrate from previous version of firefox. I had this problem today in the morning but removing the .mozilla helped
<quant> ryrych: sure... it looks fine on windows, though, just for the info
<velessky> И тишина....
<velessky> И линуксоиды с косами стоят....
<genii-around> !ru | velessky
<ubottu> velessky: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kamran> i am having difficulty getting prints using HP P1102 (i am using kubuntu 9.10)
<m477> can some1 help me with taskset? http://wklej.org/id/498894/
<tsimpson> m477: did you mean "taskset -c 0 -p 5805"?
<m477> yes
<m477> same output
<m477> tsimpson:
<tsimpson> m477: try with "-p -c 0 5805"
<m477> tsimpson: http://wklej.org/id/498918/
<tsimpson> m477: then the process id is wrong
<m477> y i see
<m477> it changed
<m477> but still is it same output
<m477> http://wklej.org/id/498922/
<tsimpson> how are you getting the PID?
<m477> http://wklej.org/id/498924/
<m477> tsimpson:
<tsimpson> that's the PID of the grep you ran, not of xclock, and obviously grep exited after it finished
<m477> oh
<m477> then how can i get PID of process ?
<tsimpson> that way, but xclock must be running
<m477> tsimpson: but is it any way to check it without running the process?
<tsimpson> you can check with "pidof -s xclock"
<tsimpson> if it doesn't show anything, xclock isn't running
<tsimpson> if it displays anything, it'll be the PID of xclock
<m477> it doesnt
<tsimpson> then xclock isn't running
<m477> no
<m477> other thing is im trying to see taskset --cpu-list and it shows me help
<tsimpson> --cpu-list is the same as the -c option
<m477> and i want to see then
<tsimpson> it doesn't list the CPUs, it takes a list of CPUs you give it
<m477> and it doesnt
<m477> oh
<m477> so how can i see avalible processors numbers?
<tsimpson> it's the number or processors/cores you have
<m477> or how many is there of them
<m477> but im working on server
<m477> and i dont know tht
<m477> that
<m477> or i want to just start two so i have to put "taskset -c 0,1" ?
<tsimpson> run "egrep '^processor' /proc/cpuinfo" and see how many lines it prints
<m477> ok i see
<tsimpson> for -c you can use 0,1,2 or you can use 0-4 (For example)
<tsimpson> or both
<m477> thanks
<m477> but other thing is that command as you told "pidof -s xclock" doesnt work ;/
<m477> i checked for other process
<m477> and it doesnt show nything
<m477> anything*
<tsimpson> m477: make sure the processes are running
<tsimpson> try "pidof -s bash" for instance
<tsimpson> or even "pidof -s pidof"
<m477> tsimpson: it works, so it works for process which are running
<tsimpson> yes, that's what is does
<m477> but i want know which doesnt
<tsimpson> if it doesn't show anything, then the process isn't running
<m477> before i run process in taskset i want to know it PID
<m477> do you know what i mean?
<tsimpson> the PID gets assigned when a command is run, not before
<tsimpson> and it's always unique
<m477> so at first i have to run process and then in taskset change processors order?
<tsimpson> you run the command, get it's PID, and use that in taskset
<m477> ok
<mpare> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
#kubuntu 2011-03-24
<mkiklhorn> aq
<S74rk7>  
<Daskreech>  
<Daskreech> _Sophia: still going with Rail progress?
<S74rk7> anyone awake?
<Daskreech> You are obviously :)
<S74rk7> :)
<S74rk7> first time using irc...
<S74rk7> so this irc stuff is like a chat room kind of idea... ?
<S74rk7> different channels = different topics
<S74rk7> you know for support topics etc?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Good explanation
<S74rk7> sorry if this seems random... only been using linux (Ubuntu-Gnome+KDE) for about 6-7 months
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> on the right of Quassel (the app I'm using to connect to this channel) I see nicks - is that how many user are online on this channel right now?  I only ask as isnt it a bit quiet for so many users being on here -
<Daskreech> S74rk7: no we are here to help and enlighten
<Daskreech> That's how many people are here correct
<v3ctor> i am here to help and enlighten
<S74rk7> why so quiet? - or am I the only newbie here at the minute and your like staff?
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> jk
<v3ctor> S74rk7: nobody needs help
<v3ctor> there is #ubuntu-offtopic for casual talk
<Daskreech> S74rk7: You are staff as well if you can help :)
<Daskreech> i find quite a number of people simply hang out here to see the problems that other people have. Helps them to learn as well
<S74rk7> so would any of you kind souls be able to help me install the correct drivers on my laptop - its currently using drivers for a Nvidia card - my grfx card is listed as an intel chipset
<IHateWindows> ?
<lucas> i have just installed natty alpha 3, expecting that file sharing would work like this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Alpha3/Kubuntu, "New Samba File Sharing". But the "share" tab never appears. Am I supposed to install a package?
<IHateWindows> SOMEHOW MY kONVERSATION JUST MAGICALLY TOOK ME TO THIS CHANNEL
<IHateWindows> caps sorry
<Daskreech> IHateWindows: Welcome We are the magic fairies and elves
<IHateWindows> lol
<IHateWindows> what server is this?
<IHateWindows> i was on Quakenet
<Daskreech> IHateWindows: Freenode
<IHateWindows> i dont have kubuntu tho...
<Daskreech> S74rk7: if you have an intel chipset you should have the drivers already
<IHateWindows> i have ubuntu
<IHateWindows> :(
<Daskreech>  there is no reason to ship linux without all the Intel Drivers. In fact if you go to the Intel site it says You already have the drivers
<Daskreech> IHateWindows: Welcome here anyway :)
<IHateWindows> thanks... even though i dunno how i got here....
<IHateWindows> lol
<v3ctor> we summoned you
<IHateWindows> all i know is i was typing mid sentence
<IHateWindows> then bam
<v3ctor> we felt that you were heading down the wrong path...
<v3ctor> jk
<lucas> JonTheEchidna: knuckles' fan?
<IHateWindows> what's the difference between kbuntu and ubuntu anyway?
<JontheEchidna> lucas: he was my favorite to play in sonic 3 and knuckles, yes :)
<IHateWindows> kubuntu+
<v3ctor> kubuntu = kde ubuntu = gnome
 * IHateWindows has only used ubuntu for 3 days.
<IHateWindows> i dont comprehent gnome
<IHateWindows> comprehend+
<Daskreech> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<lucas> JontheEchidna: getting off-topic: s3k = BEST GAME EVER. but knuckles' jump height sucked :)
<Daskreech> IHateWindows: The interface for Linux can be swapped in and out
<JontheEchidna> yeah. I liked climbing walls though
<Daskreech> GNOME is what ships with Ubuntu it's very focused on simplicity
<Daskreech> KDE is what ships with Kubuntu and it's focused on tight integration of applications and allowing the user to do what they want
<Daskreech> IHateWindows: So basically it's just the way you work with the computer
<IHateWindows> oh then i should probably stick with gnome for now till i get more exp then
<lucas> is <everybody> being able to use natty's new folder samba sharing folder?
<Daskreech> VegaMan: if you like
<Daskreech> lucas: #ubuntu+1
<lucas> Daskreech: sorry,  I'm new to irc, duuno what you mean. are you suggesting me to go ask for help there?
<Daskreech> lucas: that would be it :)
<lucas> Daskreech: oh, now i get it: +1 means next version, that is natty. Thanks.
<Daskreech> I don't know if anyone is there now but few people in this chan run the Dev version of *Ubuntu
<Daskreech> lucas: Right whatever version is coming up is called Ubuntu+1
<kamran> are there any instructions for configuring HP Laserjet 1102 printer for kubuntu 10.04 ?
<Macer> shouldn't be too difficult
<Macer> kubuntu already has most hp drivers
<S74rk7> kamran: Have you tried installing HPLIP from the Software Repos?
<S74rk7> and installing/configuring it from there - thats what I done with my HP 3050 WIFI all in one scanner....
<kamran> HPLIP was installed automatically when i upgraded to 10.4
<kamran> HPLIP is preinstalled
<yofel> kamran: hplip libraries and drivers yes, but the not config application, that's hplip-gui
<kamran> so i should go to KPackage Kit and do some thing there ?
<S74rk7> kamran: can you give me an idea of what you mean by configure your HP Laserjet?
<Daskreech> !hp
<kamran> i have a printer attached to the system on usb port
<Daskreech> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Daskreech> ha :)
<kamran> i try sending print and there is no printing
<kamran> i check in the System setting >  Printer configuration > My printer is not in the list "HP LaserJet P1102¨
<S74rk7> I downloaded mine from the HPLIP web site http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html   <--- followed installation instructions on the website - pretty easy I thought as I'm a newbie still to linux - but thats how I configured my HP Printer - Good luck :)
<kamran> i am on thee sam hplipopensource page. i wanted to check before trying anything silly
<Daskreech> lucas: ping
<yofel> kamran: can you first install hplip-gui from kpackagekit and see if our version works before you download it from there?
<S74rk7> see thats my question - is linux not as plug and play just yet as Windoze?  what I mean is, if Ubuntu comes with HPLIP pre-installed... how come we cant just plug the printer into a usb port - and the operating system springs something up to start the install/configuration process?
<yofel> S74rk7: you would need an application that listens to the udev device added event and starts the installation. Should be possible, I guess nobody implemented it yet (or it's there and we never noticed)
<yofel> since I've got a network printer too I can't really test that
<S74rk7> yofel: by network printer do you mean for example a wifi printer?  and your connected to it wirelessly?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: It's probably far more plug and play but only when there are available drivers and some companies still don't treat Linux as if it exists. A few go out of their way to make things not work on Linux
<yofel> S74rk7: nope, mine's wired
<Daskreech> yofel: isn't it talking to it over http then? Does it still need a driver just to print simple pages?
<yofel> Daskreech: yep, that's the case for my dads canon printer... that's why he's on windows most of the time :S
<Daskreech>  I can understand a driver to do advanced stuff.
<yofel> Daskreech: dunno, but I still had to add it to the system as a printer, so whether it needs a driver or not doesn't really make a difference here
<yofel> at least I never noticed one
<Daskreech> CUPS should handle that seamlessly
<S74rk7> Daskreech: thats what I dont get - why would you not want to support linux?  free opensource movement really is the future of computers IMHO....  I dont get why anyone would be against something you can so easy be a part of?  And for the good of everyone?  Linux is so amazing - such a vast range of distrobutions and toolsets - I sometimes wonder why everyone hasn't seem to explore it or catch on and it isn't yet as popular
<S74rk7>  as a good natured OS alternative to Windoze?....  haha...
<S74rk7> sorry I went off on a bit of a rant there - but do you see my point? lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: some people just don't see it that way
<Daskreech> Some people either legally or technically do things on purpose so that the hardware will either not work on Linux or not work unless you use them as a gateway
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  thats the bit that confuses me - but is that part of the reason it doesnt seem as much of a target for malicious attacks? trojans-hacking etc?
<Daskreech> So SoundBlasters I think you must Get the drivers from them and of course it's huge burden on them to maintain drivers for all the cards on all the linux versions
<Daskreech> Intel opened all their drivers and have an open spec for chipsets and video cards and it's really really hard to get a Linux Distro that doesn't support all the Intel Hardware
<quant> S74rk7: corporations see only money and they (yet) don't have enough money in GNU/Linux market which is around 1%-3% desktop market
<Daskreech> S74rk7: No the reason it's not a target is that it's better designed. You will (likely) never get the same kind of problems that Windows has on Linux just because of how it's distributed and built
<Daskreech> lucas: ping
<lucas> Daskreech: hey there
<lucas> *back from shower*
<Daskreech> lucas: \o/
<Daskreech> lucas: try install .kdenetwork-filesharing
<Daskreech> !info kdenetwork-filesharing natty
<ubottu> kdenetwork-filesharing (source: kdenetwork): network filesharing configuration module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1a-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Daskreech> Yep that's the right one
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I know, some of the advantages I've learnt so far amazes me though that people dont recognise its the perfect base material to personalising you computer exactly how you want to use one!  Its like a collection of real computer users ideas all put together - millions of different forms of input from users all over the world - you can see its way more advanced really than the likes of a "retail" pumped product
<S74rk7> with a price tag such as "Windows" - and people seem to have this perception of - Linux couldn't be that good if people are giving it away for free....
<Daskreech> S74rk7: I think that companies hate not being able to control things
<Daskreech> S74rk7: yeah Free is communist
<lucas> Daskreech: JontheEchidna has already told me that on #ubuntu+1, I installed it, works fine. Thanks for all the help, I cant' believe I forgot to search for kdenetwork*
<quant> S74rk7: most people don't care as long as it gets them to facebook or gmail - the rest of us who do are much more likely to like gnu/linux ;-)
<Daskreech> I don't know why Linux is so much better at "just" getting to facebook and gmail...
<S74rk7> free is communist?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: IT's not capitalist
<quant> Daskreech: washed brains can't do much except copy what everyone else is doing -> using windows/mac
<S74rk7> see religion/politics etc etc - I'm really dont pay attention - capitalist I take is the big corporation idea on the running of a country etc?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Communism is the idea of many people working to benefit everyone else
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Capitalism is the idea of taking something and making the most use out of it as you possibly can
<S74rk7> so as I was asking, how come more people in the world know about linux as an alternative - your saying its mainly down to the linux sound being drowned out by big coporation advertising and operating system recommendation/preinstallation of windows
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Good train of thought
<Daskreech> It will win in the end though so I'm not too worried
<quant> S74rk7: in my country the national standard is the .odf format, but every job you apply to requires a .doc CV...
<Daskreech> quant: That's networking that's slightly different
<quant> Daskreech: implicitly forcing people to use proprietary software with closed formats... that's not different :) that's forcing people to use what the corp lobbies want
<Daskreech> quant: Except it's not forcing It's social acceptance
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  see - what kind of people tend to use linux then?  What I mean is... I love computers - I used windows since I got my first PC when I was 12 - and I always heard about linux or stumbled across the name on the net  but never really looked into it too much, I love configuring computers - my gadgets, and making media centre setups etc etc... I like the idea that if I can use my pc to do anything that I can imagine
<S74rk7> ... and if I'm lucky enough someone else will have maybe thought of the same thing - wrote some software and been kind enough to share it with everybody else - or they can find something - improve it or customize it - as long as you share and show the same kindness you've been shown.... could that speed up the evolution of software?  What I mean is.... we're all human beings - think what everyone could do if we all do
<S74rk7> something together ?  That kind of the linux/gnu mindset? lol
<FloodBotK2> S74rk7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> If you get a job and make it a goal to have people in your workplace be able to accept ODF they will put pressure without doing anything on other companies to do the same
<S74rk7> wpw I got a warning of flood.... is that the kind way of saying I'm yakking on too much? lol - am I annoying you guys here? lol
<Daskreech> once it's acceptable everywhere to accept an ODF you will find those who don't change their mind very quickly
<Daskreech> S74rk7: It's you putting too much in the channel at one time. People write scripts to flood the channel with words so there is a robot to stop that from happening
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  ahh right cool - just cuts out any nonsense then :) -thanks for the info
<S74rk7> So how secure is irc chat?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: but that's the basic idea behind Free (Libre) software. It's very cool if you want to get things done. It' very very annoying if you want to control things or force people to do something
<S74rk7> I mean if I was to setup my own channel for example - invite a few friends etc to join.... how private is it just out of the box?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Not at all
<Daskreech> It's not intended to be secure in terms of a room though you can apply to get them password protected
<Daskreech> Easier if you just run your own server
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  so should I erm... look into setting up a software firewall within linux?  I mean if there was some linux/irc guru on that wanted to mess with me would I be pretty open?
<Daskreech> Not really. Though a firewall is never a bad idea
<Daskreech>  Linux ships with one by default
<S74rk7> I thought just with the idea and way linux has been built - your pretty safe - unless you enter your password in or run nasty code manually and with root permission then your opening yourself to hacking/infection from malicious code/hacking?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Not quite true :)
<Daskreech>  you can still be compromised and "infected"
<Daskreech> most of the time it really requires you doing something silly but not always the case
<Daskreech> however even if someone gets into your computer they are generally very limited in the damage they can do
<Daskreech> Course if someone gets access as root all bets are off
<S74rk7> any examples you can give me - see when I first joing the Ubuntu forum and posted questions in the newbies section... I was always told - security isn't so much an issue with linux because of the way it was designed.... that why its hard to come by the likes of antivirus software etc?
<Daskreech> Correct
<Daskreech> Viruses pretty much don't work on Linux
<Daskreech> There are far far too many differences for any spread to be meaningful
<petete> you can use wine to run some of them
<Daskreech> on Windows and Mac to a much lesser extent if you find an exploit or hole on one machine you have found one for nearly all the ones that exist
<petete> o linux you have a lot of fragmentation with all the different distros
<petete> on
<Daskreech> petete: Still won't make a difference It won't spread. It's nearly impossible to get a large enough body of machines to make it an epidemic in the Linux world in general
<petete> so it's harden to make a virus for it
<petete> Daskreech: i know, it was a joke
<S74rk7> ahhh.... so basically linux is supior in ways of security and openess, but that is kind of down to the fact that its a small percentage of the pc market/userbase?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Linux changes at a crazy rate. There is a new release for Linux every 3 months as opposed to every 1-4 years for windows depending on how you count
<petete> yes, sort of S74rk7
<Daskreech> S74rk7: No
<petete> still, you can get rooted if you're not careful
<Daskreech> Even if Linux was the only thing used the impact of viruses would be stunted
<Daskreech> but as I said this is on a standing far back looking at everything scale
<Daskreech> An individual can still be compromised
<Daskreech> But that will likely not affect any of the other machines on the network and most of the time won't even affect the other users on the same machine
<Daskreech> So if you and your family share one computer you can have your son get a virus and everyone else is fine
<Daskreech> most of the tiem you can just make a new user and that pretty much solves the problem assuming that you are lax enough to not want to clean it up
<Daskreech> Esp in the Windows world it has the dual problem that everyone is root all the time. So compromising one person instantly compromises the whole computer
<S74rk7> dont get me wrong - I think Linux is far superior to the end user for many different reasons... the angle in which I was describing above is the view of those who would set out to cause destruction or play a prank with malicious code on a bigger scale?  kind of showing off to a bigger crown kind of idea?
<Daskreech> and second all the Windows computers are the same and very hard to change so if you find a way to break one Windows machine you have found how to break nearly all the windows machines that exist
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Where ever there are people there are things of interest. Viruses on windows started out being feats of showmanship. Now they are huge business with lots of money behind them
<Daskreech> THe same would be true if Linux was the major OS. Getting people's information or stealing Computer power gives you a lot of opportunites to get money
<Daskreech> Just that the lives of people who do that would be a lot harder
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  the never ending battle between good v evil lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Philosphical tonight eh? :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  just I like your insight into things - triggers thoughts of in my head - we both must be feel Pholosphical - or this is the channel right here .... stay tuned folks.... we're soon going to solve the worlds problems lol
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> rofl
<Daskreech> :) at least the techinical ones
<Daskreech>  Personal problems need some personal input
<Daskreech> !info iqfirewall
<ubottu> Package iqfirewall does not exist in maverick
<Daskreech> hm
<m477> does it mean that  3 processors was in using and now i changed to 2 yes ?
<m477> taskset -p -c 0,1 15997
<m477> pid 15997's current affinity list: 0-2
<m477> pid 15997's new affinity list: 0,1
<FloodBotK2> m477: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<S74rk7> bk... making a cuppa
<S74rk7> Personal problems need some personal input?
<S74rk7> you think that guy got his HP printer setup?
<S74rk7> :)
<Daskreech> Maybe
<Daskreech> SHould ask if can't get anything progressing
<S74rk7> I see how this is a cool place to learn already!  Wish I tried this way earlier
<S74rk7> I thought the ideas of chatroom support etc had kind of died out... you know - you never hear of as many people in chatrooms of any kind these days!
<DarthFrog> We may be ananchronistic but that's the way we like it.
<DarthFrog> All we ask is that you don't expect us to do your work for you.
<m477> which command  can i check who is logged ?
<DarthFrog> m477: who
<DarthFrog> Or just w.
<Daskreech> Which I'll just note is two different commands
<m477> and what is pts/1 , 2,3 etc
<Daskreech> m477: your Konsoles
<DarthFrog> they are pseudo-terminals.
<Daskreech>  Close a tab and one of them will disapper
<m477> oh y
<S74rk7> Seems completely fair :)
<Daskreech> m477: Scared me too the first time I saw it :)
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: It's surprising the number of folks who think that they don't have to think.  Or do any work.
<m477> :)
<m477> is any other commend to check processor usage in more detail then top?
<DarthFrog> htop
<S74rk7> I've too much geek, I want to go learn why you do something this way and why that lol
<m477> DarthFrog: i dont have
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: You've fallen in with kindred spirits here, then.  :-)
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Welcome, young padwan.
<DarthFrog> m477: Then you need to do: sudo apt-get install htop.
<S74rk7> DarthFrog:  I knew I'd find a home in Linux lol
<m477> i dont have root permission
<m477> i just want to know how many processor im using
<DarthFrog> m477: Ah, easily solved.  When running top, press "1".
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Learn about man pages (short for manual). There is a fount of much wisdom in the man pages.
<m477> oh thx :P
<m477> i changed numbers of using processors and still it is using 1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/584587/
<S74rk7> DarthFrog:  I have a question actually - is there a place where I can source offline copies of man pages?  for example... I want to know the basic commands from within a terminal/konsole - can I not get a bible from somewhere on my laptop (you know hidden somewhere in a dir etc) that I can simply print off and study?
<m477> do you know why?
<S74rk7> DarthFrog:  The force is strong with me I assure you :)
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: I would recommend you pick up a copy of O'Reilly's "Linux In A Nutshell".  it's exactly what you want.
<S74rk7> DarthFrog:  It like learning a different language - have to start from scratch, but when you get up and running, then the fun really begins :) lol
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: And if you want to master the command line, "Learning The BASH Shell" is excellent.
<Daskreech> S74rk7: the man pages are offline. They are from your computer
 * DarthFrog notes that although he hasn't yet mastered the command line, what mastery he does have is enormously enabling.
<S74rk7> DarthFrog: Nice... thanking you!  :)  You have no idea how much of help your being here!!  Stuff on the net can be confusing.... so much information and sometime you dont know which book would be best to read first! :)
<Daskreech> m477: what are you trying to do?
<m477> Daskreech: im trying to affinity 2 from 4 processors to this proces
<DarthFrog> m477: Is the app coded to use more than one processor?  Just because you have a SMP system doesn't in any way mean that any particular app knows how to do SMP.
<m477> DarthFrog: i dont know what is SMP, but im sure that it can
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Here's a hint:  If you show that you've put in effort to solve a problem/learn the tech behind your problem, you'll find techie folks delighted to help you.
<DarthFrog> m477: Symmetric Multi-Processing.
<m477> oh
<S74rk7> DarthFrog:  like now - where I'm trying to find my man pages offline?  I'm in /usr/man so far - googling just a simple "ubuntu man pages location" isnt giving it away too much, so still fishing around...I'll find it though
<Daskreech> S74rk7: press alt+f2 and type man:/
<m477> so do you have any idea why doesnt it work?
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Just type "man <command name".  Eg. "man bash".
<Daskreech> man who ?
<S74rk7> ohh... lol - oh that was easy... hey at least I was looking lol
<S74rk7> I was pretty close lol
<S74rk7> thanks guys
<DarthFrog> m477: Daskreech's suggestion is excellent, too.
<DarthFrog> Oops, that was intended for S74rk7. :-)
<m477> which suggestion
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Also, learn the basic use of regexes.  (regular expressions).
<m477> oh
<S74rk7> nice!!! thanks everyone for your help... god everything seems to be in the man pages - I just never knew where they were or how to find em...
<Daskreech> S74rk7: You can just type man <somecommand>
<S74rk7> theres an idea - out of the box... why doesn't ubuntu place a shortcut or application that will let them easily flick through the man pages
<Daskreech> You are not intended to flick through
<S74rk7> what regexes?
<Daskreech> and it would honestly be much more confusing to people than the release notes which they do link to
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Regular Expressions. It's a language to describe languages
<Daskreech> very powerful when working with computers
<Daskreech> or patterns rather not languages
<S74rk7> what is it I need to learn about regexes?
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Regexes are a Swiss army knife of pattern matching.  They are the single most incredibly useful tool in the Unix system administrators toolbox.
<DarthFrog> S74rk7:  *.* is a regex.
<frogonwheels> DarthFrog: well, no it isn't.
<DarthFrog> frogonwheels: You disagree?  What would you put forth?
<frogonwheels> DarthFrog:   [a-z]*  or   .*    are more like regex
<Daskreech> m477: I'm still not sure what you are doing
<frogonwheels> DarthFrog:   *.* isn't a valid regex, the first * has no atom before it.
<S74rk7> you guys are really gurus at the linux stuff arent you?  thanks for the patience you're having in answering my questions which probably seem so basic for yourselves :)
<DarthFrog> frogonwheels:  Are you disagreeing with *.* being a regex or my statement of utility?
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: the first
<frogonwheels> DarthFrog: *.* being a regex.   I love regexes.
<Daskreech> technically that's globbing :)
<Daskreech> Globs are not regex but they look a lot alike
<frogonwheels> Daskreech: thanks - I was trying to remember what it was called.
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: We were all newbies once.  With experience. you'll be helping others, which is what we want.
<DarthFrog> Globbing.  Yeah, OK.
<Daskreech> ^_^
 * Daskreech hugs DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> It's a regex used for globbing.  :-)  <grinning, ducking and running>
<frogonwheels> Daskreech:  regex saw globs, and said 'wow, that's a cool idea, but I think we can improve on that a lot'
<Daskreech> ha ha more like they are cousins
<frogonwheels> :) indeed
<frogonwheels> .. and if you had to do globbing with regexes, there'd be a world of pain for newbs.
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Ignore that last little bit.  it was a discussion about how many angels can dance on the head of a pin. :-)
<S74rk7> Oh definately - I have already helped 2-3 people out with installing the same wifi card as me... Broadcom... and I'm a newbie...
<DarthFrog> Tho' they're right.
<frogonwheels> S74rk7: see.. 'experienced' is a very relative term.
<frogonwheels> or subjective perhaps?
<m477> Daskreech: im running program, and i want to affinity 2 processors for it
<S74rk7> the man pages I'm opening from /usr/share/man/man1/ are opening in ark.... should I leave it that way or will I do any harm in having them set to open in kate for example?
<S74rk7> why I want to change it is... when they open in ark... it takes 2 clicks to view the contents....
<S74rk7> sounds silly but I just wondering?
<DarthFrog> S74rk7:  Whatever works and gives you the info.  You can also try xman.
<tertl3> i just loaded MenuetOS on Qemu
<tertl3> written entirely in Assembly Language
<S74rk7> I've downloaded xMan.tgz from a website - I guess I gotta compile it and install it - as it just looks like a zip file the way I got it?
<S74rk7> I've ran the command tar xvfz Xman.tgz... then "cd man" to go into the dir... but there are no ./configure or make files?
<S74rk7> am I doing something wrong or am I going the wrong way about it - reading a guide on the net to compiling software from source from .tgz file?
<dustin> I had a small question for anyone who is generous and willing to help someone out with a favor- im in die hard need of Linux material prefferably text book -teaching or unbuntu books that show you and help you learn how to properly use these, just old books will do that nobody else may want. if anyone has some old material laying around and wouldn't mind loaning or just giveing them to me could you msg me or maybe help out some other
<dustin>  way. ive got the GUmff to learn just im pretty broke and very much could use the material if someone has some and they got no more use for it. anyways msg me if you could
<dustin> thanks
<FloodBotK2> dustin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BentFranklin> dustin:  The internet is full of free tutorials
<dustin> what i need thou ben is a actual book. something to use off the internet and i need one badly like a actual text book if they even exist. :(
<BentFranklin> Library?
<dustin> <<<live in a small  hick town  already tried :(
<BentFranklin> eBay
<dustin> heh no money sadly cause im going through a bad divorce. im lucky i can afford the internet :(
<BentFranklin> Libraries have interlibrary loans
<dustin> meaning ?
<BentFranklin> You ask your library to borrow the book you want fom a bigger one
<dustin> thas possible maybe id  prefer to get one but that might work? is there any thing like that for ubuntu specifcally?
<BentFranklin> No idea, but probably 100's of them.  At the library they will help you search for one.
<BentFranklin> Find the one you want on Amazon and tell the library the ISDN number of the book
<dustin> it might work i guess. thanks
<dustin> isdn ?
<BentFranklin> Sorry, ISBN.  look it up in Wikipedia
<dustin> k
<dustin> thanks ben :)
<BentFranklin> YW, gotta reboot cya
<Daskreech> !info xman
<ubottu> Package xman does not exist in maverick
<Daskreech> dustin: What are you trying to learn?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Hmm intersting
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Oh Man pages are all compressed. The man command auto uncompresses them for you everything else just sees them as compressed files
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  thanks for the info regarding xman - at the minute I'm trying to learn how to compile software from source...and also source a copy of that oreillys  Linux in a Nutshell lol
<dustin> everything basically daskreech, i want to learn file paths file names where it all is and how to compile my uncompiled programs im gettin very frustrated about it. hence why i pleaded with someone for some old books if they got them
<Daskreech> S74rk7: I didn't tell you anything about xman that was DarthFrog
<S74rk7> opps... sorry about that
<Daskreech> dustin: wow. Ok what programs are you compiling?
<S74rk7> DarthFrog: thank you very much for the info regarding xman - I thought it was something I was doing wrong...
<dustin> well this one game i found
<dustin> i wish there was a way to list all packages/downled files that need compileing and just do em all :(
<valorie> dustin, you might want to check out project neon
<dustin> whats that valorie ?
<valorie> in general, however, it isn't necessary to compile *everything* -- even for developers
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/
<BentFranklin> My Lucid won't start X Windows withoiut a monitor plugged in.  The monitor can be powered off, but it has to have something plugged into the video port.  Any way to tell X (and thus KDE) to run without the display?  I'm kind of suprised about this because X used to run off mainframes to multiple terminals.  The reason I need this is to run x11vnc in my ~/.kde/Autostart automatically on reboot.
<dustin> i know its just go to so many left out packages etc that it aint funny i tried doing it from xwindows-/aka gnome but gave up on that idea pretty fast.
<S74rk7> I want to be able to go to the intel website - get the drivers for my grfx card in source, compile them... uninstall my current nvidia drivers that are in use... its like Kubuntu has detected the wrong grfx card when installing linux... using nvidia drivers, and I cant change my resolution any higher than 1366x768 - when I have spoke with other people who have the same grfx chipset as me and are able to achive higher
<S74rk7> resolutions
<valorie> !headless
<BentFranklin> valorie: It boots and I can PuTTY.
<valorie> hmm, well, google for headless KDE
<valorie> I'm sure it can be done
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Bleah
<dustin> anyone know roughly how to load a picture into blender after you cut it from a webpage? or if thats possible?
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know about it though
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BentFranklin> thanks, I didn't think of "headless"
<Daskreech> m477: You want to get one program to run on two processors?
<Daskreech> dustin: did you try to build-dep ?
<dustin> your speaking greek dask :) im so damn lost
<BentFranklin> ubottu: Don't be so down on yourself.  You are certainly more intelligent than an ant!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Bleah?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: try sudo lshw -C video
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Expression of disgust
<Daskreech> dustin: Which game are you compiling?
<dustin> nexuiz dask
<Daskreech> !info nexuiz
<ubottu> nexuiz (source: nexuiz): A fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-2build1 (maverick), package size 784 kB, installed size 1936 kB
<Daskreech> dustin: ^^^
<dustin> or atleast how do i install it or whatever im so friggin confused.
<Daskreech> dustin: if you want you can install it through the GUI or the command line
<Daskreech> which ever you like
<S74rk7> Daskreech: ran that command in konsole n my cards is listed as Intel Mobile 4 Chipset....
<dustin> tried GUI not happening apparently. so id like to attempt it terminal if possible might help me learn more.
<Daskreech> S74rk7: can you pastebin the output of lsmod
<Daskreech> !paste | S74rk7
<ubottu> S74rk7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daskreech> dustin: tell me what happened when you tried it on the GUI
<dustin> notta i looked around but couldn't a find a install file and b it would just open it to source code for some weird reason so im waay confused.
<S74rk7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584608/    <-----is this using http://paste.ubuntu.com to post correctly?  lol -first time I seen that
<Daskreech> S74rk7: yes
<Daskreech> dustin: You opened kpackagekit?
<Daskreech> dustin: alt+F2 -> kpackage
<dustin> uhh where's that at i listed those folders to you?
<dustin> in that folder?
<Daskreech> dustin: press alt+F2
<Daskreech>  You should see a bar drop
<Daskreech> in it type kpackage
<Daskreech> press enter :)
<Daskreech> dustin: You have kpackagekit?
<dustin> i opened something with it and put in the top box kpackage and this error came up- Error stating file '/home/dustin/kpackage': No such file or directory
<dustin> ooh oops 1sec
<dustin> nope wont work :(
<Daskreech> dustin: the top box?
<dustin> ya it opened up something then said afew option sat the bottom of it
<Daskreech> ;)
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> S74rk7: oh by the way yo usee the line that says i915 that's your intel driver. You are running it already
<Daskreech> dustin: Ok which version of Kubuntu are you running?
<dustin> lol im on ubuntu maverick 10.10 or something to the effect:(
<m477> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> dustin: Oh Ubuntu? sorry :)
<dustin> lol :(
<Daskreech> ok press alt+f2 and type software-center
<Daskreech> m477: which program is that ?
<Daskreech> dustin: You should get a nice pretty interface
<m477> you dont know that
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  really... bummer... any idea at all then why my max resolution is 1366x768 then?  Surely it can higher than that... plus I've been speaking to folks with the same chipset getting higher resolution in ubuntu/kubuntu out of the box....
<m477> gaudirun.py
<Daskreech> m477: Ah cool does it use p-threads?
<Daskreech> if not then it can only run on one processor at a time
<m477> dunno but im pretty sure it does
<dustin> okay the center is up dask?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Not really sure. but you can ask in #ubuntu as well if you want
<m477> Daskreech: in top i see it as python
<Daskreech> dustin: ok so lets make sure you can see the program. Click on Edit -> software sources
<S74rk7> I've been stumbling across threads where people are recreating the xorg conf file automatically or something... should I continue looking into this you think...might learn something at least...
<Daskreech> m477: Right it's going to go through the python interpreter. Unless it's specifically coded to tell that interpreter to allow it to use multiple processors then it will be restricted to only run on one at a time
<dustin> i got a full menu i can see already  dask.
<Daskreech> S74rk7: that sounds about right
<dustin> and ive downloaded the game already btw...
<Daskreech> dustin:Through this software center ?
<S74rk7> is there a man file you think for xorg so I can read through and learn how to manually define resolutions etc....
<Daskreech> man xorg.conf
<dustin> no through a website i found :(
<Daskreech> dustin: ok this is way way easier
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  I was just looking into how to connect to additional channels myself there... this irc stuff is handy!
<m477> Daskreech: i think it is, what can i do
<Daskreech> S74rk7: type /join <newplace>
<Daskreech> like /join #ubuntu
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  thanks mate for your help with regards to Resolution issues!
<Daskreech> dustin: click on edit -> software sources. There is a checkbox marked universe. Make sure that is checked
<Daskreech> S74rk7: sure
<S74rk7> cool, so irc has its own commands n stuff too.... I have much to learn!
<Daskreech> S74rk7: it does
<dustin> i found the game on there and it says package already installed ?
<Daskreech> dustin: Oh?
<Daskreech> dustin: that's good
<dustin> ya and all the sub packages :( but still no game from the looks of it
<Daskreech> dustin: press alt+F2 and type nexuiz
<S74rk7> well listen guys, thanks for your time and helping me out tonight.... it really is the community that is the best feature of the linux/free software movement... everyone's so helpful n friendly!
<S74rk7> Thanks again!
<dustin> nope wont let run that for some reason ???
<S74rk7> Night all!
<Daskreech> night
<Daskreech> dustin: ok press alt+F2 and type gnome-terminal
<Daskreech> You should get a Command prompt
<Daskreech> Type nexuiz there
<dustin> kk im on the terminal 1sec
<Daskreech> ok
<dustin> okay it says not installed but my install seems to be dling it for som weird reason let it finish once.
<dustin> but igot this error when trying to sudo apt-install
<dustin> dustin@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install nexuiz
<dustin> [sudo] password for dustin:
<dustin> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dustin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<FloodBotK2> dustin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> dustin: close the software center
<dustin> k?
<Daskreech> dustin: works now?
<dustin> nope still that same error when trying to install it
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> <_<
<Daskreech> and you don't have apt-get running anywhere else?
<dustin> did in the center i think while it was trying to dl those 2 files?
<Daskreech> ok
<dustin> 1min that might have been it
<Daskreech> ok
<dustin> seems to be working now or installing anyways :)
<Daskreech> dustin: Great :)
<dustin> apparently the dl is going through. THANK YA :)
<dustin> we wait tosee if it runs then when it finishes
<Daskreech> yes :)
<Daskreech> dustin: Wasnt that way easier than getting it from the website?
 * dustin grins at daskreech and nods
<dustin> for some reason i learn more in the terminal than GUI ???
<dustin> says 29min left of dl
<Daskreech> wow serious?
<Daskreech> You mean M?
<Daskreech> that's megs
<Daskreech> not minutes
<Daskreech> I hope
<FloodBotK2> Daskreech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dustin> 26 left i guess
<dustin> ya min
<Daskreech> wow that's a long time
<dustin> ya tell me about it
<dustin> i just hope it works this time :(
<Daskreech> :-)
<dustin> 10min left
<dustin> almost done 5min left :(
<dustin> wahoo its done, and i think we did it dask :) lemme see if it works
<dustin> IT works ;) haha thanks alot for again more help daskreech :)
<dustin> well good night man im off to bed :)
<TheBuntu> what is the faster file system....ext4 jfs or xfs
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> xfs :)
<TheBuntu> Daskreech: so for everyday normal  internet..desktop media center...that the better file system
<Daskreech> I don't know that makes that much of a difference
<Daskreech> Maybe xfs or ext4
<TheBuntu> ive read on the net that some file systems are better for big files...and some better for a bunch of small files
<Daskreech> true
<Daskreech> TheBuntu: Just saying you wouls probably have to be a pretty heavy user to really complain about the differences
<batzorig> hi
<m477> can you tell me why it doesnt work? http://paste.ubuntu.com/584587/
<m477> if application is multicore type
<spyridon> hi
<spyridon> i have problem with x1400 ati drivers
<Iliyan_777> Hello everyone. I have one question. Is there any automatic way to tell Ubunti 10.10 to install and maintain Apche + ssl + php  in chroot jail, or I have to go the hard way ?
<Fleck> try #ubuntu Iliyan_777
<james147> Iliyan_777: just symlink it to the chroot?
<susundberg> http://howtoforge.com/chrooting-apache2-mod-chroot-debian-etch ?
<susundberg> james147: that tutorial has point that pid files does not work with that
<susundberg> oh well theres not much to do though ..
<susundberg> i did do some postfix/courier securing by chrooting but i had some problem with socket providing authentication
<Iliyan_777> susundberg: I mean chroot, not mod_chroot. mod_chroot is not security related.
<susundberg> oh, ok. sorry.
<susundberg> "mod_chroot makes running Apache in a secure chroot environment easy"
<james147> susundberg: that tutorial seems to say you can symlink it ^^
<james147> (though it assums static html :(
<susundberg> i had some problem dynamic link to socket .. i guess it was that dynamic link went 'bad' after socket was re-created.. can that be so?
<susundberg> ( i ended up adding mount on fstab on chrooted enviroment)
<Iliyan_777> The main
<Iliyan_777> susundberg, james147 Will take deep look into mod_chroot.
<susundberg> googling chroot apache2 ubuntu also showed some forum thread that might be usefull!
<Iliyan_777> susundberg: Thank you.
<susundberg> np!
<mint> ghhghjjg
<dfaure> anyone has experience with patching a .deb file? apt-get source, dch -i (right?), then adding the diff to the existing huge diff file, and rebuilding? do I need to rename the diff file to the new version?
<dfaure> gahh dh_quilt_unpatch always fails at kubuntu_07_phonon_4.4.0.diff so I always need to restart from scratch (apt-get source). any better way?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> is FF4 available in the backports, or where?
<noaXess> firefox 4..
<Peace-> noaXess: you can download the tar...
<Peace-> uunpack
<Peace-> and create a link to the bin file
<timofey> yandex.ru
<noaXess> Peace-: i know that.... it will overwrite my ff3 profile, right? or does it create a new one?
<noaXess> so i can start both of them?
<clod> hello all
<noaXess> hel clod
<noaXess> ciao
<noaXess>  HA
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<asraniel> hi there. what is the most robust filesystem under linux? i need to know because a friend of mine uses linux with a netbook, but has no idea about linux and, probably, often just kills the computer without shuting it down correctly. Often she can not boot anymore afterwards and ends up using windows, which seems to be more resistant
<arielsanflo_> alguien me ayuda
<arielsanflo_> necesito un canal de lenguaje c
<genii-around> !es | arielsanflo_
<ubottu> arielsanflo_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<arielsanflo_> #kubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> asraniel, actaully linux fs' are quite robust too, there could be something wrong with the bootloader or graphics driver and xserver
<noaXess> this works on the command line: tar -czf update-$(date +%Y%m%d).tar.gz --exclude-from 'update_exclude.txt' `git diff --name-only --diff-filter=ACMRT !(files) && git diff --cached --name-only --diff-filter=ACMRT !(files)` && mv update*.tar.gz /any/target/folder
<noaXess> but if i use the script on a sh script i get: fatal: ambiguous argument '!': unknown revision or path not in the working tree.
<BluesKaj> noaXess, looks like ou need to check that target folder is in the right path
<noaXess> BluesKaj: target folder is the right path.. as i said.. the same comman works on the command line..
<BluesKaj> noaXess,update rc.d for the script maybe ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ? the script is just a normal bin/sh script..
<noaXess> BluesKaj: wait.. will pastebin it..
<noaXess> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584865/
<Daskreech> What's the issue?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, maybe it should be written as a bash script... I'm not real clear on the difference
<noaXess> Daskreech: the above command.. (15:53:52) noaXess, works on command line.. but not in my bin/sh script
<Daskreech> noaXess: How are you calling it?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, , noaXess has this script  this works on the command line: tar -czf update-$(date +%Y%m%d).tar.gz --exclude-from 'update_exclude.txt' `git diff --name-only --diff-filter=ACMRT !(files) && git diff --cached --name-only --diff-filter=ACMRT !(files)` && mv update*.tar.gz /any/target/folder
<noaXess> Daskreech: the script? ./myscript update
<noaXess> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584865/
<Daskreech> yes I saw that ;) You can call that directly and it works?
<genii-around> noaXess: Are you calling it as a cron job?
<Daskreech> noaXess: and you have it in your path?
<noaXess> genii-around: no..
<noaXess> Daskreech: yes
<noaXess> i can call the command directly.. but not within the script..but i think the !(files) make the problem..
<Daskreech> noaXess: can You pastebin the script that is calling it?
<noaXess> Daskreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/584865/
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> The other script
<noaXess> Daskreech: the other?.. which other..
<noaXess> i just start then: ./myscript update
<noaXess> manually
<Daskreech> You can call the command dire... oh
<Daskreech> I see
<noaXess> yes.. thats my problem..
<Daskreech> When you put the command in a script it stops working
<Daskreech> I see
<noaXess> the same command that is in the script un the 'update') part
<Daskreech> does the diff part work?
<noaXess> but only if !(files) is in the command...
<noaXess> the diff part without !(files) work in the script..
<Daskreech> ok
<noaXess> but the tar fails, cause tar want's taring folders, that are listed from diff, but not really exists ;)
<Daskreech> I'm not familiar with the files command what does it do?
<Daskreech> how are you BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> oh Hi Daskreech , I'm fine ...and you ?
<Daskreech> Hungry :)
<BluesKaj> well..eat something ! :)
<BluesKaj> gonna check Pardus out ...burning it to dvd on the den linuxbox
<Daskreech> pardus is nice
<Daskreech> nice thought process and good guys who build it too
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, have you tried Pardus ?
<BluesKaj> I'm gonna need to read a tutorial about their cli commands etc ...still haven't figured out the what OS it's based on tho.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: yes they were at the last Camp KDE and gave a talk at the one we hosted here.
<kujules> hallo, is there any package for solving my problem, i CAN'T open pdf file on rekonq
<BluesKaj> kujules, got a url ? or are you just openingh it with rekonq on the desktop?
<kujules> this file is in the internet i tried to open with rekonq
<BluesKaj> kujules, then give us the page , so we can try it
<kujules> http://schneider.wiwi.uni-wuppertal.de/fileadmin/schneider/daten/Seminar/SS_2011/Seminar-Vorankündigung_Master_2011.pdf
<Daskreech> kujules: open it with okular
<kujules> i cant open pdf file with rekonq in the internet, no just this file
<Daskreech> kujules: try opening it in okular
<kujules> okie, thanks that works with okular, but not direct with rekonq
<elitrou> hi guys. i need some help with udev rules for my broadband mobile usb modem.
<BluesKaj> kujules, it opens in rekonq here ...must be missing a plugin
<Daskreech> kujules: That's ok as long as it works :)
<kujules> do you know the name of that plugin? with kubuntu it works, but not with rekonq
<Daskreech> It's the Okluar Kio
<Daskreech> Or umm kpart sorry
<quant_> elitrou: say what's the problem and somebody might be able to help
<kujules> Okular Ki?
<kujules> Kio?
<elitrou> quant_: the modem only works when mounted on ttyUSB0 port. I want to force it to be always mounted there, and not on other ttyUSB
<Daskreech> kujules: Kpart. Sorry my mistake
<quant_> elitrou: can't help you with that, somebody else might
<Daskreech> kujules: in case that didn't make sense to you KDE has a "parts" concept where you can use a part of another program in your own
<elitrou> i wonder if it's not a bug in a driver, btw...
<Daskreech> So instead of Ktorrent writing out how to play movies or preview music themselves they just borrow the "Kpart" from Kaffiene that does that. So when Kaffiene improves then so does Ktorrent
<quant_> Daskreech: does GNOME do that?
<Daskreech> kujules: So Rekonq can read PDFs because Okular has a kpart that Rekonq borrows
<kujules> my adept and kpackagekit can not find kpart, okie when i must open pdf file on internet i will use  konqueror
<Daskreech> quant_: are you crazy? That would require working together :-D
<quant_> Daskreech: tell me more :)
<Daskreech> kujules: No no it's not something you install it just exists if you have KDE
<kujules> okie :D
<quant_> Daskreech: I meant does that work between GNOME applications, not between GNOME and KDE
<Daskreech> kujules: You see it working all the time. You just probably didn't understand what was happening
<Daskreech> quant_: See the same response above X-D
<kujules> i must have missed something because i could never open pdf with rekonq.
<quant_> Daskreech: so it's that bad? :) ok
<Daskreech> kujules: rekonq is still a baby in the KDE world. trying to workout some things with itself before it starts playing with others :)
<Daskreech>  I expect all that stuff to come
<kujules> okie, maybe one time replace konqueror browser? looks nicely with the dragon
<quant_> I'd use rekonq if I didn't need sync with firefox and one firefox add-on
<Daskreech> Konqui has been around since KDE1 (it wasn't called that then) so it's really really really good at Kpart stuff
<Daskreech> You can take anything and throw it at Konqueror and it should work
<Daskreech> music, movies, Comic books, Zip files, Hard drives, Pictures, databases
<Daskreech> For a long time people would switch to KDE just because of Konqueror
<kujules> is it the standard browser for kubuntu? why coding rekonq? so many alternatives
<DarthFrog> Konqueror used to be the killer app for KDE.  Nowadays, they're splitting off its functions into separate apps (Dolphin, Rekonq).
<Daskreech> kujules: Well fundamentally for Free Software you are free to do what you like. (part of the concept)
<Daskreech> but in the case of Konqueror and rekonq they are different uses.
<quant_> Daskreech: so why do we have both installed? they both look like web browsers when fired up
<Daskreech> Konqueror is almost like a viewer. If you put anything in Konqueror it will show it to you. Filesystems, Web pages..  anything basically
<Daskreech> Rekonq is just a web browser. So it does things that Konqueror can't since it's focused on just doing that
<kujules> okie i see, i am waiting for 11.04 :-) maybe users get new functions and interesting news
<quant_> Daskreech: they should change the description of rekonq to something other than "web browser" - this way people just think it's a web browser
<quant_> Daskreech: I meant konqueror
<Daskreech> Konqui does a lot of things that Rekonq just cannot do and it has the benefit of being able to do all of them in one place
<DarthFrog> kujules: 11.04 will have KDE SC 4.6.1, which is currently available for 10.10.
<Daskreech> quant_: It was the only Web browser on kde at one point so that's why it is labelled like that
<kujules> yes i have  installed 4.6.1 KDE
<quant_> Daskreech: "Web browser and more would" would suffice ;-)
<Daskreech> quant_: better than the "does kaka app"
<DarthFrog> kujules: Therefore 11.04 will have no new functions.
<DarthFrog> kujules: As for KDE news: dot.kde.org
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: Till KDE 4.7 comes out :)
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Which is about 6 months away. :-)  So 11.10.
<DarthFrog> Actually, will it be 4.7 or 4.6.2?
<Daskreech> kujules, quant_: but this is just a new age We went through this already with Text editors
<quant_> Daskreech: ?
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.7_Release_Schedule
<Daskreech> quant_: there was a point when KDE had like 4 text editors
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  4.7 in July?  W00t!
<quant_> Daskreech: yes, in Debian I still had only kwrite intalled instead of kate (squeeze)
<Daskreech> people kept making new ones to try out new stuff and KDE being KDE just allowed them to go and make what they wanted
<Daskreech> Eventually everyone was using Kate so that's what became the default cause it was the best
<kujules> i just clicked on the website Daskreech gave me. firefox opens that, is there a button i must press to make rekonq my standard browser
<Daskreech> now we are in the "cloud" age the same thing is happening with web browsers
<Daskreech> there are like 5 I think
<quant_> Daskreech: I ain't going in no cloud thing, trust me :)
<DarthFrog> kujules: In System Settings, you'd have to set your default applications.
<Daskreech> Rekonq seems to be the most popular though so that might end up being the one that becomes the "KDE" browser
<quant_> Daskreech: cloud is a concept incompatible with the free software concept...
<Daskreech> kujules: alt+F2 -> File associations -> HTML -> highlight rekonq and move it to the top of the list
<Daskreech> quant_: That's fine but KDE as a community still have to address and deal with it
<kujules> ok i have it now rekonq :D
<Daskreech> quant_: Not really. Just the current implementation
<quant_> Daskreech: free software is about being in control of your files and information, you cannot have that in a cloud
<quant_> Daskreech: but if there comes some implementation that respects my freedom to control my stuff... ok
<Daskreech> quant_: Strong statement. Why "can't" You ?
<genii-around> <cough> !ot
<quant_> Daskreech: how can I control my "stuff" if it's on somebody else's machine?
<Daskreech> quant_: #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Do you not sleep lol?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: what's that?
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  I was on this channel last night?  you were helping me out and a few others... that was like 12 hours ago... just kiddin really like... surprised to see your still on thats all lol :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: if it helps I haven't had breakfast yet
<Daskreech> Yes I come here to help before I eat :(
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Now thats dedication :)
<S74rk7> lol
<kujules> convinced me of using linux ^^ its sometimes more easier than window except of installing
<Daskreech> kujules: ha ha people don't install Windows. that doesn't count
<Daskreech> If you do install Windows trust me Linux is way way way easier
<kujules> yes i see but new users must learn a lot to understand how thing function
<Daskreech> kujules: Same is true of windows
<naftilos76> hi, what is the easiest way to downgrade from KDE 4.6.1 to 4.5.5 ? Has anybody tried?
<Daskreech> naftilos76: dump all of KDE then drop the repo and reinstall
<naftilos76> Daskreech: this part "dump all of KDE" worries me a little bit. Is there a generally good way to do that without ending up with unsatisfied dependencies that will eventually make me reinstall from scratch?
<Daskreech> remove kdelibs5
<Daskreech> I guess maybe Kdebase as well
<Daskreech> Everything in KDE needs the KDE libs so they would all go *poof*
<Daskreech> or if you want to be a bit more ruthless
<Daskreech> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<naftilos76> ubottu: i'll stay with KDE at the moment. The thing is that i tried to do that (getting rid of KDE 4.6.1) and ended up with unresolved dependencies. I guess i removed some non-KDE pkgs that screwed thing up.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<naftilos76> Did you guys try KDE 4.6.1?
<S74rk7> what are the web site address for pasting links to images n things on here I have a question and I need to show an image as part of an example...
<DarthFrog> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BluesKaj> naftilos76,it's running quite well here
<quant_> naftilos76: visit kubuntu home page and find info on how to easily install it on your kubuntu 10.10 machine
<quant_> naftilos76: it's a mega big banner on top of the page
<S74rk7> Darthfrog: thanks mate - where can I go to learn the commands like the one you just used "!paste"
<Daskreech> naftilos76: :) the point of that link is that it shows you how to remove all the parts of KDE. You canrun that then drop your repos and reinstall kubuntu-desktop and get back kDE 4.5
<DarthFrog> !ubottu | S74rk7
<ubottu> S74rk7: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<naftilos76> quant_: i've already installed Kubuntu 10.10 and have updated KDE to 4.6.1
<quant_> naftilos76: sorry, wasn't following your past sentences
<naftilos76> Daskreech: well let me have a look!
<naftilos76> Daskreech: tnks
<BluesKaj> BBl
<S74rk7> I am currently running Kubuntu dual booting with Windoze7 (Both 64bit) I have 4GB RAM so I have 8.2GB Swap area setup for my linux system....
<juan__> hola
<kujules> i think for normal users 2 gb ram is enough
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: are you using Kontact / Kmail?
<Daskreech> juan__: Hola
<S74rk7> heres my question... this is an example of my hdd layout here:  http://imagebin.org/144713  --  what I want to know is... I have my HDD partitioned setup for the 2 OS's  - I have a separate partition for my Home folder + another for /     .....  I want to know if I reinstall a version of linux.... and mount the partition ie. Home again it will remain uneffected??
<yofel> S74rk7: can you rather pastebin the output of fdisk -l ?
<Daskreech> lol nice :)
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Unaffected.  You mean unaffected. :-)  Yes, it will as long as you don't tell the installer to format the partition.
<yofel> nice graph, just missing some info ^^
<Daskreech> yofel: doesn't make a difference in answering his question though
<Daskreech> S74rk7: somewhat :)
<yofel> Daskreech: it does if I don't know what partitions are extended and what not
<Daskreech> yofel: how does that affect the home partition?
<yofel> then again, if he doesn't touch the partition layout, /home won't be affected
<DarthFrog> yofel: As long as /home is on a separate partition, what does it matter?
<Daskreech> see :)
<yofel> yeah, that's me being tired :S
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Kinda. But I think for the most part if you don't do silly things you should be fine
 * Daskreech hugs yofel. It'll be better tomorrow
<DarthFrog> Silly thing being formatting the /home partition. :-)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: No you can screw it up in other ways
 * DarthFrog passes yofel a cup of freshly-brewed, fresh ground arabica coffee. :-)
<yofel> mmmhm :D
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  Of course I can. :-)  But formatting is definitely one silly thing.
<Daskreech> ha ha :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: ok so in short once the distros don't have too many changes you should be fine
<S74rk7> thanks for the input guys :)  --as regards to silly things - well it wouldnt be the first time - but I think I know what you mean about selecting it to be formatted :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: The most prevalent things I can think of is installing a distro that has your UID as something other than what the /home is expecting
<DarthFrog> Which is easy to rectify.
<Daskreech> so if your UID is 1000 and you install one that puts your UID as 500
<Daskreech> Easy fix
<Daskreech> another one is installing a Distro that has a much older version for your desktop environment
<Daskreech> So you were running KDE 4.7 and you jump to one that has 4.5 or 4.4
<juan__> any body speak spanish?
<Daskreech> The changes in the configurations could break things
<Daskreech> Another easy fix but just things to look out for
<DarthFrog> !es | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daskreech> !es | juan__
<Daskreech> Bah
<Daskreech> I was typing. Not fair
<juan__> si pero entre en espa
<juan__> en kubuntu
<S74rk7> so if I made yet another partition and had it encrypted with for example "TrueCrypt" - but is there a "label" I could use to have it mounted with Home etc apon reinstallation of linux?
<S74rk7> You guys are going WAAY over my head with this UID 1000 / UID 500 talk lol
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: You can set mount points for your partitions when you install, if you use the custom partitioning option.
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: UIDs (User IDs) and GIDs (Group IDs) are something you will have to know.
<Daskreech> juan__: y escribo /join #kubuntu-es
<S74rk7> DarthFrog: OK man thanks for the heads up!
<Daskreech> S74rk7: ok so computers are really really bad at reading right? but very very good at counting
<Daskreech> and numbers are pretty good because no number is the same as any other number
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: It's not complicated.  Basically each user is known to the system by their UID.  Users can be grouped and that group identified by its GID.
<S74rk7> ok... quick question... will the like of such topics as UID + GID be covered in OReillys Linux in a Nutshell book that you guys suggested I read last night?
<DarthFrog> The UID and GID define the privileges each user and group have.
<Daskreech> but some people's names are the same as other people's names. So linux converts everything it sees into a unique number that it can keep a track of.
<Daskreech> S74rk7: yes
<DarthFrog> S74rk7:  "whoami" will tell you your UID.
<Daskreech> so when you see a file as being owned by S74rk7 the computer sees it as being owned by user 1000. Same for a file  it's number is file 48730 owned by user 1000
<DarthFrog> Hmm, no it doesn't.
<Daskreech> inode number ?
<DarthFrog> "id" does, though. :-)
<Daskreech> ah right :)
<Daskreech> ok
<S74rk7> ahhhh... so my username contains text and numbers - but that translates to the system which has assigned me a UID for its only reference and put me in a GID that doesnt contain ROOT Privilidges.... unless for example when I run SUDO commands which gives me temporary elevation of privilidges to run the command I've asked to be run?   SOMETHING like that lol??
<murali> Please help. CPU usage high
<Daskreech> murali: Which procees?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: pretty much that's exactly what happens
<quant_> murali: give us top output on pastebin
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: I would suggest O'Reilly's "Running Linux" for that sort of stuff.  http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596007607
<murali> it doesnt show any particular process with high cpu usage but ovell its showin 100%
<tertl3> murali: did you try htop
<murali> quant: I am new to kubuntu. plz tell me how to do tht
<murali> tertl3: wat is htop
<quant_> murali: open a terminal (under the main menu), type "top"
<Daskreech> murali: sudo apt-get install htop
<Daskreech> wait
<Daskreech> hold up
<Daskreech> murali: press Ctrl+Esc
<Daskreech> that should be enough
<Daskreech> murali: sort by CPU of course
<murali> how do i use htop
<Daskreech> murali: sudo apt-get install htop && htop
<murali> DAskreech: done installing. now wat to do?
<Daskreech> ah.. umm
<quant_> his cpu exploded
<S74rk7> I ran that command "fdisk -l" and it hasnt done anything.... should I sudo it?  Just curious to see what it does... I'm making a list of Terminal commands I pick up as I go along....
<Daskreech> S74rk7: sudo it yes
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  ohhh nice... got it thanks :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech: sorry if seemed silly - just I know you should be careful of what commands you run with sudo privilidges...
<Daskreech> S74rk7: when you ls -l a file it will tell you a name for who owns it. If that user is deleted it will tell you what the user ID is . That's how it keeps a track of everything.
<Daskreech> S74rk7: No that's quite refreshing
<Daskreech> Sick of people putting sudo in front of everything they run "just in case"
<S74rk7> I guess people miss the importance behind it.... you know ... part of the main protection with linux is the fact your not always running admin privilages... simple idea and very effective... :)
<S74rk7> thats my understanding to it anyway... I'm not acting like a know-it-all !! :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: That and as a user you are not allowed to do ANYTHING
<Daskreech> though it gives you a nice illusion of having great powers :)
<S74rk7> I'm still a padawan - I know
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> OS kind of protecting you from yourself really isnt it - Linux is such a powerful OS... thats why I wanna become a guru... possiblities are limitless in my eyes
<Daskreech> S74rk7: so far it has been. Lets see what happens when we switch to stateless quantam computers with Photon buses
<S74rk7> Can I ask a question that sometimes I kind of wonder about.... is linux/unix the backbone behind all the different distros.... and the distros are basically a collection of various "Applications/Software"  but if you learn the terminal commands for configuring  the system from there - it applies across all distros?  bar the things effected by which desktop environment you use - Gnome/KDE???
<S74rk7> and of course the packages you have installed etc...
<Daskreech> S74rk7: yes
<S74rk7> nice... thanks mate
<Daskreech> If you ignore things like android
<S74rk7> see andriod is something I want to get into as well.... the idea that its open source.... actually am I right on that?
<elijah> How do I get the message applet indicator back again? I removed it...
<elijah> I found it helpful for file transfer status
<Daskreech> S74rk7: It is but it doesn't use the same tools as what you might normally think of as linux though it is really and truly linux
<Daskreech> elijah: did you remove the system tray?
<S74rk7> Elijah: If you right click on the panel or where you want to add it back to - unlock you widgets (if they aren't already) - and select "Add Widget" in the pop up menu listing the widgets - the one you are looking for "Notifications" drag it to you desired location.... I think thats how I put it back...
<Daskreech>  If you add one back then it should be there
<Daskreech> Oh
<Daskreech> there is a notifications one :)
<Daskreech>  nice
<S74rk7> elijah: did you get the message applet back?
<elijah> S74rk7: yes, thanks very much!
<elijah> S74rk7: I was searching for message in the widget finder
<dustin_> I've got a text editor question - see my college requires microsoft WORD - and im useing ubuntu-maverick 10.10 and i need to turn in assingments to them V.I.A virtual classroom anyone got any ideas how to meet the instructors comprise so we can send documents/aka homework this way or what application i can download for this purpose to do this? much needed help :) my assigments are do for college by monday
<Daskreech> dustin_: What are you using to write your assignments?
<dustin_> I've tried openoffice.org but it wont let me save the file in the correct format.
<Daskreech> and file a complaint against the university
<Daskreech> dustin_: Did you try save as? :)
<dustin_> was useing openoffice.org. i typed save < not save as
<Daskreech> dustin_: try save as
<dustin_> i know right i should. see i need a .doc path for them to view it is my dilema. any ideas i dont see why openoffice.org isnt capable of doing this . i thought if i just saved it to a .doc filepath that would work for them to open the file.
<dustin_> so click save as? then for the filepath .doc right ?
<S74rk7> elijah: no problem mate - I done the same thing myself before while playing around - just remembered how I got it... you can add different widgets to the desktop as well... just in case you were interested... can personalize your desktops...
<Daskreech> dustin_: No in the format drop down box look for Microsoft Office and save it as the version that you want
<S74rk7> I'm running into similar problems with openoffice.... I have documents such as my CV that I made years ago in Microsoft office.... I can open it in Openoffice, but when I open it in open office... the sizing and columns are all off... a lot of work went into the layout of my document so I can really only edit it in microsoft word...
<elijah> S74rk7: Yeah, I just figured that out the other day!
<S74rk7> elijah: pretty cool huh :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: That would be because .docs are purposely obtuse so that a) only Word can edit it and b) when a new version comes out and doesn't act the same way you have to buy the upgrade
<dustin_> hey i just done that lol :P
<dustin_> lemme see if it works
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Seriously... Microsoft huh! all about the money!
<Daskreech> S74rk7: is there anything else?
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  What should I go and read up on to be able to manually define resolutions... I'm using Kubuntu 11.02 - is it xorg or something?
<Daskreech> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I need to learn how to be able to uninstall drivers and reinstall drivers... my sound card cannot seem to see my HDMI port so I can redirect my sound when my laptop is connected to the TV.... I could do it fine when I was using Ubuntu
<S74rk7> Daskreech: thanks mate
<Daskreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> S74rk7, open alsamixer and f4 , it shows your capture ports , they might need configuring
<dustin_> it worked daskreech :P thanks alot
<Daskreech> Welcome
<Daskreech> file a complaint against the university :)
<maioral> i am using netbootin inside wubi and after i boot it says it cant go to image because needs to load kernel first, now what do i do?
<BluesKaj> BBL, still trying to install Pardus , had some glitches on the last dvd...the cdrom in my old den linuxbox is old and flaky
<lb_> Hi. Is there a way to run the live installer from Kubuntu or do I have to boot from the live iso first?
<javier_> Hi. I have problems with my screen configuration in kubuntu, because I cannot change the lightness
<javier_> I've got a bar to make darker or lighter the screen but no change is registered when moving it
<maioral> lb, you can use NETBOOTIN
<maioral> NETBOOTIN works in windows and linux, it reboots with an iso
<maioral> like if it was a live cd
<dustin_> anyone care to elaborate on wtf the difference is between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<maioral> KUBUNTU looks like a windows7
<DarthFrog> Ubuntu = GNOME, Kubuntu = kDE SC.
<maioral> using KDE graphic interface
<dustin_> ??? lol just noticed i been asking questions about ubuntu in a completely different channel :( im so sorry guys :)
<maioral> and a lot of different softwares for all like webbrowse etc in different packages
<maioral> ubuntu comes with messengers web browsers etc LIGHTER, what means uses less resources
<Daskreech> lb_: I suppose you could but why would you want to do that?
<dustin_> ubuntu better for starting out/lwanting to program and such?
<lb_> maioral: unetbootin could be fine, but unless I miss something it lacks a lot of possibilities that the live installer has
<maioral> you better have BOTH
<Daskreech> dustin_: it's just a preference
<maioral> nope lb, you will have all possibilities
<maioral> you can install UBUNTU then you download and install KUBUNTU together, one will not interfere with other and you CHOSE if you want to login in UBUNTU OR KUBUNTU in login screen
<Daskreech> lb_: In any case you should be not running the installer while you are on the hard drive
 * dustin_ grins at daskcreech. okay when selecting a good scripting language with no experience what you folks recomend? ive got brief knowlege of my way around shells/c but other than that notta? any sugestions /aps that would be good for learning???
<maioral> lb you are wrong
<lb_> Daskreech: for various reasons, I happen to need to install / reinstall kubuntu quite often. To the disk from where I run it, or to another disk.
<maioral> the live instaler runs in any device, as long as can be read; usb, cd or hd
<maioral> i prefer A LOT to use in HD
<dustin_> thank you darthfrog btw.
<maioral> cause is FASTER
<dustin_> see i can't do the dual boot of ku and ub i got win7 on my machine and 500 gig hd
<S74rk7> BluesKaj:  I dont seem to have alsamixer.... ALT+F2 doesnt show anything... should I install it from kpackage?
<maioral> dustin, the UBUNTU&KUBUNTU are the SAME BOOT, you chose UBU OR KUBU IN LOGIN SCREEN
<dustin_> hmm i think i semi know what you mean . but do i gotta dl the kubuntu? then
<S74rk7> BluesKaj:  it looks like something called Kmix is controlling my sound?
<maioral> nope you just need to INSTALL inside ubuntu
<maioral> with 3 command lines
<maioral> you install kubuntu package and thats all
<dustin_> so then id get the option kubuntu ubuntu or win7?
<maioral> yes... in LINUX LOGIN SCREEN WHERE YOU PUT YOUR USERNAME YOU CHOSE GRAPHIC INTERFACE UBUNTU OR KUBUNTU (PLASMA)
<Pici> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lb_> maioral: hmm so I can run the partioning tool and all the rest the live installer allows to do?
<maioral> yes lb
<Daskreech> dustin_: bash or python are good. JS is nice but messy
<lb_> maioral: that's not what the screenshots on the homepage, neither my experience suggest so I am puzzled
<Daskreech> dustin_: you can install Ubuntu on the same partition as kubuntu
<lb_> maioral: but ok I ll give it one more try
<Daskreech> install one and simply apt-get install he other
<dustin_> thanks maioral
<Daskreech> you can choose when you login which you want to login to
<dustin_> that game last night worked great dask btw
<maioral> lb just make like here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Daskreech> lb_: what has been your experience?
<Daskreech> dustin_: I saw
<maioral> i started with linux 48 hours ago... i am passing from WUBI to a real install
<S74rk7> BluesKaj:  I tried messing around inside KMix but I can even see my HDMI port to configure it from there
<lb_> Daskreech: my experience is that unetbootin does exactly what the screenshots on its homepage shows: install everything in one partition
<lb_> Daskreech: without giving any option. Quite different from live-installer
<dustin_> ive got a python interpetor and afew other programing deals im not sure what their main purpose is for. mind explaing if i list them here>>> bluefish editor- codelite- gazpacho interface and designer - jeex- pg admin3 anyone feel like explaing what the purpose of these apps are for ? im just curious
<Daskreech> lb_: unetbootin installs the ISO to a partition. Which can be a CD you use that and boot the Live CD which can then handle multiple partitions
<lb_> Daskreech: ok that's what I know then. What I want is the ability to run the live installer directly now from kubuntu
<lb_> Daskreech: so skipping the live installation
<Daskreech> lb_: You cannot do that it will wipe the drive
<lb_> Daskreech: make sense :) but what about if I have two drives and I want to install to the other one
<Daskreech> lb_: Then I suppose you can loop mount the ISO. Bind the dev folder to the live installation. chroot into it and reassign a /dev/tty for the X server
<lb_> Daskreech: and I actually have several partitions on my drive (on purpose to run several distros). So I could install on the same drive but on a different partition
<Daskreech> lb_: no you can't it can wipe the partition table if you try that
<Daskreech> Though you could dd the iso image over there
<Daskreech> that might work as well
<lb_> Daskreeech: reassign a /dev/tty for the X server? do you some pointers on how to do that. A quick googling doesn't do the trick
<Daskreech> just rebind the tty with init I think
<Daskreech> Though I suppose it would do that automatically. You could just try run a new X server
<Daskreech> You would have to unpack the ISO image of course
<lb_> why unpack? if it's loop mounted, that should be enough, not?
<dustin_> anyone know where to find a free ebook for DLing in regards to python programing
<lb_> your idea sounds a bit crazy to me :) I never tried running X from a chroot, but hell I ll try that then
<dustin_> ?
<lb_> Daskreech: thanks
<silviu> hi
<silviu> my gpu stays at 70 degrees when idle
<silviu> could it be because of the kernel , or something?
<yofel> dustin_: examples would be http://diveintopython.org/ or http://www.greenteapress.com/thinkpython/thinkpython.html
<Daskreech> lb_: no the CD has about 1.5-2GB of software on  700MB CD it's very very compressed
<dustin_> thank you yofel afk to do some much needed reading :)
<yofel> dustin_: as a python IDE you could use eric, I haven't used it much though
<Daskreech> lb_: Mounting it will get you a compressed set of files. You need to uncompress them to get to the programs which includes your X server and the installer which needs X running
<Daskreech> lb_: You would be running X from a uncompressed image without a running init or kernel which is from a chroot which is from a loop mounted image
<Daskreech> and possibly running this against the file table that it is running from. So as I said you can do it but that doesn't mean that you should
<Daskreech> Booting the CD is faster and safer but you are free to go ahead and try
<dustin_> im quite new to that type of stuff i dabbled very little with programing but i got a strong drive to learn ...and want something well thought out and rounded but at the same time -game programish derived- sorta a good universial language. think python might be the way to go. i heard its a type of scripting language if so that kinda reminds me of html/java sorta
<lb_> Daskreech: who the hell wants to go faster if it's safer at the same time?
<lb_> Daskreech: I might go for the USB live boot again though :)
<Daskreech> lb_: Thre you go :)
<lb_> but discussing the thing was nice
<yofel> dustin_: scripting means that you don't actually compile the source but run the text files themselves using an interpreter. So not really java, but rather the html-related javascript
<dustin_> that about what python is then roughly?
<yofel> python is a scripting language, you can just execute the app with 'python file.py'
<yofel> no need to compile anything like with C/++
<yofel> java is something in between, you compile java code to some kind of bytecode which is then executed in an interpreter.
<S74rk7> is the process of uninstalling KMix to configure audio and installing the likes of ALSAMixer ... simply enough?  I was thinking to just remove KMix from KPackageKit and then reboot.... and then install ALSAMixer from there.... will this be effective?
<S74rk7> what I mean by effective.... will it use the drivers in ALSAMixer when I install it rather than the drivers KMix is using?
<Daskreech> that sounds horribly complicated
<S74rk7> what do you mean?
<yofel> erm, alsa is what provides the drivers, kmix is just a mixer for phonon, which uses pulseaudio, which uses alsa (not complicated at all, right? :S)
<maco> S74rk7: alsamixer is already there...
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Kmix is the front end. You can just remove pulseaudio and alsamix will be there
<maco> just type it on the command line
<S74rk7> my reason for this is.... when I used ubuntu - I could see and use my HDMI port for sound not a problem.... now I'm using Kubuntu and its using something called KMix to configure the sound and I cant see my HDMI port...
<maco> S74rk7: did you check the multimedia settings in system settings?
<maco> maybe its in there?
<maco> kmix is just for louder-quieter though
<maco> not for which-device-do-you-want
<maco> id usually use pavucontrol to choose which outputs / inputs to make use of
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: It's not kmix that's in your way, it's pulseaudio.
<S74rk7> I was in Multimedia in System Settings... the only audio output device listed under "Phonon"  is Internal Audio Analog Stereo ....
<S74rk7> right... so Kmix is just like you say a GUI front end for configuring Pulseaudio... I need to remove pulseaudio and install alsa?
<yofel> that's the name for pulseaudio, try pavucontrol (you'll have to install it)
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: You need to install padevchooser, pafrefs and paman
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: pavuecontrol would also be useful.
<S74rk7> ok no prob... 1 sec
<Peace-> i will remove pulse xD
<Peace-> S74rk7: you have already alsa
<Peace-> alsa is the driver
<S74rk7> ok...
<Peace-> without that you could not use pulse
<Peace-> read this
<S74rk7> so pulse is another application like Kmix?
<dustin_> brb time for a reboot since ive installed afew things brb folks
<yofel> windows mentality... *sigh*
<S74rk7> hey... I'm learning lol
<yofel> not you, dustin :P
 * yofel wonders what he installed
<S74rk7> oh right sorry lol
<Peace-> S74rk7: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<S74rk7> just installed - padevchooser - papref - paman from Kpackagekit.... gonna go for a play :)
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: KDE uses a subsystem called Phonon to do sound.  Phonon uses pulseaudio to provide the actual sound server.  Phonon also uses other things, such as kmix.  Under all those layers is ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound System, which grew out of the Gravis Ultrasound on Linux project).  If you have the impression that sound on Linux is a *&^%^# dog's breakfast, you're not alone.
<DarthFrog> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, not System. :-)  My bad.
<yofel> esp. since phonon can use alsa by itself perfectly fine without pulse, but since ubuntu loves pulse, we do to for some reason
<yofel> s/to/too/
<DarthFrog> yofel:  ubuntu or KDE?
<yofel> Daskreech: well, ubuntu(gnome) uses pulse so we use it too to have less differences IIRC
<yofel> err sry Daskreech
<yofel> that kmix doesn't really have proper pulseaudio controls doesn't help :S
<S74rk7> DarthFrog:  It does seem complex... but I guess it all adds to the versitility that linux has...
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Not really.  It's just a cluster-<expletive deleted>.
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Pulse is a umm. interesting middle ground for something that some argue is not needed but it is being put across in any case. for the most part if you remove plulseaudio everything works the same way
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Pulseaudio does not help out except in very small corner cases but the makers are really intent on having it installed everywhere
<yofel> the issue with alsa that pulse tries to fix is having sound output from more than 1 application at the same time. Creating a mountain of other issues at the same time...
<Daskreech> it's trying to both provide more power and simplify everything so understandbly sometimes it's confusing
<Daskreech> Having said that Sound and video on Linux are horrible
<DarthFrog> The whole sound system on Linux needs to be re-architected.  The current one is a kludge upon other kludges.
<Daskreech> It is but it's near impossible currently to do that with out breaking everything we have for 2 years
<Daskreech> and people seem to have some liking of Music and moving pictures in some places so....
<benedict> hi i am using firefox 4 with kubuntu 10.10 and vlc-plugin 1.1.4, but if i try to watch divx videos, the video kkeps being black and no sound appears, i had the same problem as i worked with the last ff 3.6 version, can somebody help me?
<S74rk7> ok ... so if pulse is removed.. like you say everything works fine... may I ask then just for my own understanding... why is it insisted to remain... and what is its job if the guys who leave it there want to keep it... it a - lets leave it in just in case... you know like obsolete technology kind of thing?
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Pulse is an attempt to abstract the complexity of the Linux sound system to a simple interface.  It's great when it works.
<DarthFrog> It sweeps everything into the closet and gives you a single knob to twiddle.
<DarthFrog> S74rk7: Use padevchooser to select your preferred output device, then leave it alone. :-)
<DarthFrog> Or use pavuecontrol directly.
<Daskreech> S74rk7: The makers of it have designed it to be simpler from a programming perspective. They want it to be installed everywhere for it to make sense. IT's not obsolete it's actually very new and so still has a lot of bugs
<S74rk7> no no I wasn't calling it absolete.... I meant in my question... if its not really needed etc - why leave it there if you say it causes issues - but I see what you mean now - its new and I guess still going through its teething process...
<S74rk7> I have to say you guys are all very patient... Apologies if my seem to ramble... asking questions is a quicker way to learn the understanding of something... before I hit the books... lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Long as you are willing to hit books when we tell you to
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I'm willing to put the work in... sure if you listen to me I'm not asking you guys... where do I click... how do you type it... I'm just asking for direction :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: It was a general statement
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  I know :)
<Daskreech> If you want to sit in here and learn about the world we will kick you out. Get a job you whippersnapper! In my days by your time I had two wives and a war under my belt!
<Daskreech> You and your facedbooks!
<Daskreech> You can't judge a book by it's face!
<bottiger_> can someone please post their unity xsession file?
<Daskreech> bottiger_: ask in #ubuntu
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  What are you getting at?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Some people want everything handed to them
<Daskreech> You do something like !resolution and they want you to read it to them then tell them what to do
<Daskreech> They don't get as much help here
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Are you aiming that at me?  Due to me asking questions n trying to be friendly on here?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: No you are the opposite of that
<Daskreech> We like you :)
<S74rk7> Whos we?  And it was just the you said that I was baffled that you were assuming I was jobless and trying to learn about the world n that.... lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: no that's old man ranting at entitled children :)
<Daskreech> Get off my lawn kinda thing
<S74rk7> yeah I was reading it a couple times... was thinking... is he saying that to me.... or it kinna sounds like its out of a movie rofl...
<S74rk7> sorry got confused there...
<S74rk7> lol
<Daskreech> :)
<zajoba123> hello
<S74rk7> hello
<zajoba123> I would like to know is it possible to restore old menu structure and desktop like it was in previous kubuntu versions ?
<zajoba123> I mean, the new desktop and menus looks too much complex and I can't find a setting where I could restore everything :(
<diego21> hi all
<zajoba123> yo
<diego21> what is the username and password of ftp server?
<james147> diego21: what ftp server?
<diego21> default
<diego21> i dont know
<james147> probally your username + password the
<zajoba123> true
<james147> diego21: if not, then you need to configure it ^^
<diego21> i need it for update drupal, but my username and pass dont work
<zajoba123> does anyone know how to restore desktop and menus like it was in 10.04 ?
<james147> diego21: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<diego21> thx!
<james147> zajoba123: dont think the default desktop ahve changed from 10.04 ^^
<james147> at least not that  much
<zajoba123> james
<zajoba123> wait a sec please, I will make screenshot
<zajoba123> solved, nevermind
<zajoba123> but theres one more issue, I hope last one
<zajoba123> http://ma.wishmesh.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/06-samsung-n145-red-netbook-1024x576.jpg
<zajoba123> can you please check this image
<zajoba123> look at U I O P buttons
<james147> ^^
<zajoba123> you can see that theres a small numbers on those buttons
<zajoba123> the problem is
 * james147 notes thats the laptop numpad ^^
<zajoba123> that when I type, those numbers appear on screen by default
<zajoba123> yes, but how I could switch ?
<nerdy_kid> is your fn key stuck?
<zajoba123> no, its not
<zajoba123> I must hold fn key to enter the text which is really a head pain
<james147> zajoba123: try turning off numlock
<zajoba123> there is no numlock ;/
<james147> zajoba123: fn +F10-12 ^^ try pressing them
<james147> (thats fn +f10, fn+f11... see if any of them toggle it)
<zajoba123> fn+f11 solved
<zajoba123> ty guys :)
<zajoba123> no more questions, have a nice day/night ! :D
<Daskreech> \o/ james147!
<Daskreech> lol
<Daskreech> Just crashed Kaffiene and it threw up a bug report but it's still playing through the playlist
<Daskreech> Linux is crazy sometimes
<S74rk7> weird
<S74rk7> someone kindly suggested earlier I should read this: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/   - to help resolve my issue with not being able to direct my sound output through HDMI in KMix or under the System Settings > Multimedia > Phonon > Audio Output
<S74rk7> should I try this?  I take it I can reinstall it if I kill something?
<nerdy_kid> S74rk7: all you have to do to disable pulseaudio is "sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio && killall pulseaudio"
<nerdy_kid> then all you have to do to reenable it is "sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/pulseaudio"
<Daskreech> Ha that's one way of going about it
<S74rk7> that really just turning it off?
<S74rk7> just as effective?
<S74rk7> I'm gonna look into this chmod command... back in a sec
<Daskreech> S74rk7: it's making the program non executable (the -x)
<Daskreech> so it can't run. to make it run again just add back the executable permission (+x)
<S74rk7> really... could that not cause problems if something is mapped to it in some way... and its not running?
<nerdy_kid> S74rk7: it hasn't ever caused trouble for me
<nerdy_kid> if it causes any issues, just run the second command to reenable it
<nerdy_kid> quite harmless :D  heck of a lot easier then uninstalling it too
<dustin_> hmm
<Daskreech> S74rk7: in this case I think it's safe enough to try
<S74rk7> nerdy_kid: thanks man... I've copied it down... I'll get round to trying it... I'm trying to get my head around is there no easy alternative to Windoze "Device Manager" - you now, somewhere where you can see your detected hardware...you can disable, re-enable it - remove/update/install drivers etc... you know see you device models n names n things?
<S74rk7> bound to be some kind of GUI maybe someone's put together
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Kinfocenter you mean?
<Daskreech> Granted that may be more information than you are used to having
<S74rk7> don't get me wrong...I want to learn the raw bash n command line configuration n stuff...
<Daskreech> that would be lshw
<james147> Daskreech: and lspci lsusb :)
<Daskreech> and lshal
<v3ctor> lshw pretty much cover it all
<Daskreech> but I think lshw is a little less likely to induce loss of bodily functions
<james147> Daskreech: isnt hal ment to be depracated nowadays?
<Daskreech> It is
<Daskreech> but lsudev sounds dirty :)
<Daskreech> Kinfocenter is really good though
 * james147 has finaly managed to get his wireless card to connect O-o
<james147> sort of :p
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Niiiice - I like this Kinfocentre
<S74rk7> thanks for the info
<james147> any where to tell what processes are using a module?
<james147> way ^^
<S74rk7> nothing more straight forward though to uninstall drivers being used n stuff...
<james147> S74rk7: sudo rmmod <module name> to unload a driver :)
<S74rk7> thats real handy for showing hardware information thought, to go on the hunt for drivers then
<S74rk7> thanks for the info
<james147> S74rk7: modules (drivers in windows terms) are just extensions to the kernel, most are installed with the kernel, and others are installed by the packagemanager (such as the nvidia modules)
<james147> S74rk7: ^^ most of the time you just blacklist them to stop them loading if one is causing a problem
<S74rk7> wow I get it now...
<james147> or you can use rmmod and modprobe to unload and load them
<S74rk7> thats clever why its done like that
<james147> (and lsmod to list the running ones)
<james147> S74rk7: so as for updating them ^^ the packagemenager should handle that ^^ :)
<james147> (which is better then having to uninstall and reinstall drivers for each and every device you have :D and why there isnt really a gui for it...)
<S74rk7> james147: thanks for the information mate
<S74rk7> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daskreech> james147: sorry what do you mean about the modules and processes?
<james147> Daskreech: kernel modules ^^ (what windows calls drivers)
<Daskreech> james147: you want to know what process is using them? don't you mean which modules are using them?
<james147> Daskreech: when trying to rmmod it fails if a module is in use ^^
<Daskreech> yes but in use by another module
<Daskreech> if you look at the list from lsmod there is a listing of modules on the left and a listing of which modules for which it has a dependency on the left
<james147> Daskreech: lsmod: ipv6                  280362  78     << the 78 is under the Used by column, but whats using it? (other have the modules listed as well as a number)
<Daskreech> if you try to modprobe -r a modules that is being depended on by another module then it will fail
<james147> i think that ^^
<james147> thats why i want to know whats using it
<Daskreech> james147: what are you getting when you modprobe -r ipv6 ?
<james147> Daskreech: ERROR: Module ipv6 is in use
<Daskreech> james147: sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop ?
<james147> dont think that will do it :) considering i dont have an init.d or  a networking deamon  :)
<james147> but yeah, should probally try stoping the network
<Daskreech> Probably
<james147> Daskreech: nop didnt seem to work :(
<james147> ^^ will eventually just blacklist it somewhere :)
<dustin_> any of you use tumblr?
<S74rk7> how do I see "inside" the bots brain - you know the guy who writes back to !paste etc ;) lol
<S74rk7> it had a nice link in it that you could see the commands n stuff :)
<Daskreech> !ubbotu
<Daskreech> !ubottu > S74rk7
<ubottu> S74rk7, please see my private message
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Thanks :)
<greendevil> i am needing to know how to get on the internet with suse on my computer
<james147> greendevil: openSUSE?
<greendevil> a friend's computer has suse on her computer and she doesn't know how to get on the internet
<james147> greendevil: then ask on their channel
<james147> (#opensuse)
<greendevil> how would i do that
<james147> ^^ click that if your cllient supports it or type /join #opensuse
<S74rk7> imagebin.com won't let me upload a png ... strange.. done it fine earlier...does it do that much?  prob under load or something?
<S74rk7> the error it gives me back is "Image type not allowed"  - its 11.2kb in size... is there size limitations does anyone know offhand?
<james147> S74rk7: probally a size limit ^^
<quant> doubt that 11.2 kb could be too much
<S74rk7> says max is 2MB... the file I'm trying to upload is just a little larger than the file that worked perfectly early...
<james147> hmm
<S74rk7> prob just having a funny fit... try again soon
<quant> S74rk7: just try with some other format to see if it works, than we'll know that the format is somehow problematic
<quant> btw, http://imagebin.com/ for me shows a blank page
<quant> .org... ok, nevermind
<S74rk7> strange...it uploaded the file I used earlier no problem
<S74rk7> I've tried saving the screenshot image 4 times... .png as the other file I just tested...
<S74rk7> strange... just thought I'd ask in case it usually has funny half hours every now n again n I can just try later
<quant> S74rk7: convert it to jpg or something
<S74rk7> yeah worked fine converting it to jpeg.... strange support other png's
<S74rk7> anyway - thank you :)
<quant> S74rk7: sure... but strange that png doesn't work...
<S74rk7> so I installed through kpackagekit earlier - padvchooser paman + paprefs    --- but pulseaudio applet doesnt seem to be responding - you can see a bit more what I mean here... http://imagebin.org/144765
<S74rk7> what do you think is wrong... hold one 1 sec I'm gonna try a reboot
<dmkryl> hi i'm having trouble mounting a ntfs partition when i put fstab -l show me this
<dmkryl> /dev/sda3           11954       27138   121964544   83  Linux
<Daskreech> dmkryl: That's not a ntfs partition
<dmkryl> that means isn't ntfs?
<Daskreech> dmkryl: how are you trying to mount it?
<dmkryl> sudo mount /media/sda3
<Daskreech> That's not a full command
<dmkryl> also tried  sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<Daskreech> What was the error?
<dmkryl> bash: cd: /media/sda3: Permission denied
<Daskreech> dmkryl: I'm assuming that exists?
<dmkryl> yes
<dmkryl> this is the fstab line
<dmkryl> /dev/sda3                                  /media/sda3  auto  rw,users             0  0
<Daskreech> j,,
<Daskreech> hmmm
<Daskreech> that's from fstab?
<dmkryl> yes
<james147> dmkryl: can you pastebin the output of "mount"
<DarthFrog> The fstab line lacks the fs type field.
<Daskreech> auto ?
<dmkryl> http://pastebin.com/G3urYNwW
<DarthFrog> Should be autofs.
<Daskreech> auto should be fine
<Daskreech> having autofs can't hurt though
<smoothtaste> anybody up for some installation support?
<Daskreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dmkryl> i can enter in root mode via dolphin but in my user mode i can't
<smoothtaste> Sorry Daskreech, didn't know if most were idle. - My cd burner crapped out on me while burning live cd, i'm looking for an alternative way to install, like writing the image to my external hdd then mounting possibly?
<ScorpKing> smoothtaste: install it from usb
<Daskreech> dmkryl: Ah. That's easy
<Daskreech> mount with -o umask=0022
<Daskreech> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dmkryl> i add that to the fstab?
<ScorpKing> thank you Daskreech :)
<smoothtaste> Thanks a lot fellas :)
<Daskreech> dmkryl: You can do that as well
<ScorpKing> smoothtaste: usb install is a lot faster as well
<Daskreech> under the options sectionj
<smoothtaste> So I've heard ScorpKing, tried it once before but had trouble with Toshiba Bios, will try again.
<ScorpKing> smoothtaste: it's worth the effort
<dmkryl> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<dmkryl>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<dmkryl>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dmkryl>        dmesg | tail  or s
<FloodBotK2> dmkryl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smoothtaste> Toshiba can always be fun, I think Arch is the only distro I've ever compiled that didn't overheat outta the box. Theoretically an external should work like a pendrive, but have you ever done it that way?
<Daskreech> dmkryl: what did you change?
#kubuntu 2011-03-25
<dmkryl> added the -o umask=0022 to fstab
<ScorpKing> Daskreech: it could be the mount folder permissions
<Daskreech> dmkryl: paste the line from fstab
<dmkryl> /dev/sda3                                  /media/sda3  autofs rw,users,-o umask=0022     		    0 0
<Daskreech>  /dev/sda3                                  /media/sda3  autofs rw,users,umask=0022        0 0
<Daskreech> dmkryl: change it to that
<dmkryl> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<dmkryl> how do i see what kind of file system the partition have?
<Daskreech> dmkryl: Unmount the file system
<Daskreech> fdisk -l
<Daskreech> sudo that
<dmkryl> http://pastebin.com/4M8hBx5G
<Daskreech> dmkryl: right. are you sure you don't want /dev/sda4 ?
<dmkryl> no that one is already mounted and is the right one
<Daskreech> Alright
<Daskreech> so did you unmount /dev/sda3 ?
<dmkryl> yes
<Daskreech> ok sudo mount -t auto -o umask=0022 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<dmkryl> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<dmkryl> this is the output of df -T
<dmkryl> http://pastebin.com/WUtKbDmj
<poyntz> is there any way to shrink terminals to the system tray?
<Daskreech> dmkryl: try sudo mount -o umask=0022 /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<Daskreech> poyntz: yakuake?
<dmkryl> guake
<Daskreech> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.7-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 299 kB, installed size 2104 kB
<poyntz> how does it compare to konsole?
<dmkryl> no Daskreech it keeps sending me the same mistake...
<Daskreech> dmkryl: Ok take out the -o umask=0022 and see what it says
<Daskreech> poyntz: it is konsole
<dmkryl> it works on root, but doesn't give me access in normal user
<Daskreech> dmkryl: ah ok :) hold on I can fix this
<Daskreech> dmkryl: try unmount it then just mount it as yourself
<Daskreech> without sudo
<dmkryl> it works
<dmkryl> but i can't access
<ScorpKing> dmkryl:  ls -l /media/
<Daskreech> dmkryl: Without sudo you cant access it?
<dmkryl> drwx------  5 ledah ledah 4096 1969-12-31 19:00 KY
<dmkryl> drwxr-xr-x  2 root  root  4096 2011-03-02 01:27 sda2
<dmkryl> drwx------ 19  1000 ntfs  4096 2011-03-24 13:33 sda3
<dmkryl> drwxrwxrwx  1 root  root  4096 2011-03-24 19:18 sda4
<FloodBotK2> dmkryl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dmkryl> http://pastebin.com/2fXS56nb
<Daskreech> dmkryl: This is from a different computer ?
<Daskreech> the partition isn't owned by anyone
<Daskreech> dmkryl: try sudo chmod o+rwx /media/sda3
<james147> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 87 kB, installed size 844 kB
 * james147 suggests trying that ^^
<Daskreech> james147: sudo fdisk -l suggests that the filesystem is Linux
<dmkryl> yes now it works thank you so much
<Daskreech> though you know .. could be lying
<james147> :S
<dmkryl> talked to soon
<dmkryl> now it show me the folders
<Daskreech> dmkryl: Yes it should
<dmkryl> ledah@Sasha:/media/sda3$ cd dosprog bash: cd: dosprog: Permission denied
<Daskreech> pastebin ls -l
<dmkryl> http://pastebin.com/QBTc160Q
<poyntz> Daskreech: I don't understand how yakuake minimizes to the systray
<poyntz> also it seems to exit when i change windows..
<Daskreech> poyntz: press F12
<poyntz> Daskreech: ahh cool. Do you use it?
<Daskreech> james147: I don't know if I can hang around for this. You want to look at it?
 * james147 should be in bed ^^
<Daskreech> Seems to be a NTFS filesystem of some sort but none of the NTFS mount options work on it and it has a strong user lockout on mounting
<Daskreech> Ah ok good night
<james147> dmkryl: the drived used by any other system?
<dmkryl> night and thx
<dmkryl> no just linux
 * james147 suggests getting the data off it and formatting it as ext4 ^^
<james147> why use ntfs if your not using windows :p
<dmkryl> i'm not sure if is really ntfs but i believe is ntfs
<Daskreech> dmkryl: You can run a find command against it hold on
 * james147 would still format it after getting the data off it ^^ ntfs goes screwy with linux premissions @(
<james147> ^^ how big is it?
<poyntz> Daskreech: do you use yakuake?
<Daskreech> poyntz: Not right now but used to use it lots
<dmkryl> 114 gb
<dmkryl> this is df -T
<dmkryl> http://pastebin.com/CZtKs2qf
<poyntz> Daskreech: why did you stop?
<Daskreech> poyntz: moved system and haven't gotten around to reinstalling everything
<poyntz> Daskreech: ahh k. thanks for the help. i'll see how it goes
<Daskreech> dmkryl: try sudo find /media/sda3 -type d -exec chmod o+rwx {} \;
<Daskreech> poyntz: ok enjoy :)
<dmkryl> now i can enter to every folder
<dmkryl> but doesn't open any file
<dmkryl> i'm sorry i'm new to this
<Daskreech> dmkryl: sure I just didn't want you to make all the file executable
<Daskreech> dmkryl: try sudo find /media/sda3  -exec chmod o+r {} \;
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why my Google Desktop Search's Preferences don't open?
<dmkryl> Daskreech it worked thank you so much
<Daskreech> Sure :)
<beast> I'm having trouble getting new widgets to download it appears to work but they never appear to add to my desktop
<beast> am I missing something?
<Daskreech> beast: What are you expecting?
<beast> I expect them to show up in the widget bar that comes up at the bottom of the screen
<beast> let me describe my steps
<beast> 1. Click on top right corner to add widget
<beast> 2. widget bar appears and I click get more widgets
<beast> 3. I select widgets to install they appear to install with no errors
<beast> 4. I got back to widget bar but they are not there so I cannot add them to my desktop
<beast> Is there another installation step I am missing?
<S74rk7> I've seen that before too
<beast> There doesn't seem to be a file downloaded that I can install manually
<S74rk7> ages ago - this might sound silly but I tried a reboot...
<Daskreech> S74rk7: eek
<beast> That was my first thought but I've rebooted several times and still nothing
<Daskreech> beast: try this
<Daskreech> beast: open a terminal and kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 5 && plasma-desktop
<S74rk7> I'm paying attention here too :)
<beast> ok done
<beast> that threw a bug notification
<beast> kind of cool though because all my windows are open but my desktop is empty blackness LOL
<beast> too bad I can't use it
<beast> how do I start it back up?
<Daskreech> beast: plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> beast: part of the joy of building things in independent parts
<beast> ok its back up should I try the widgets again or is there more?
<Daskreech> try the widgets again
<Daskreech> What version of KDE is this by the way?
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  I'm just realising what you mean about the reboot thing... no real need in linux is there... if something is just messing around for no aparant reason - when in windows you rebooted...somtimes cured it - are you saying in linux is easier to narrow it down to the suspect service/app and run the command to restart it ??
<beast> nope didn't work. let me check on version just recently installed 10.10 so whatever the default is
<poyntz> is there a PPA for openoffice.org ?
<beast> 4.5.1
<tertl3_> openoffice ftw!
<beast> Daskreech: It's version 4.5.1
<Daskreech> poyntz: not for very long but you can just install from openoffice.org
<Daskreech> beast: hmm I'm ... not sure why its not working. IF you want to run a small adventure you can upgrade to KDE 4.6 if you like
<beast> sounds fun! LOL
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Pretty much unless you have a new kernel there is no >Need< to restart the machine.
<beast> thanks
<Daskreech> beast: Look in the topic for the link
<beast> ok
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Granted there are a number of occasions when rebooting is quite a bit faster than hunting things fown
<Daskreech> down
<S74rk7> Daskreech: you see that approach to an OS is genius to me!
<Daskreech> S74rk7: There are easily computers that have not been restarted in very literally years
<Daskreech> but have things upgraded and patched and reasonably new
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Servers running linux?
<S74rk7> always heard linux has a hand in the running of the internet... apache or something - I'm still new to all this...I got a list of names I'm gonna research lol :)
<Daskreech> The internals are all linked to each other and rely on each other but can all individually and selectively be brought down, shut off, diagnosed, upgraded, fixed and reintroduced to the system without harming anything else
<Tr0074> can somebody please walk me through on changing the dark color on non native kde menus
<Daskreech> No the internet is Linux
<Tr0074> they are really hard to read
<Daskreech> Tr0074: You mean Gtk menus?
<Tr0074> yeah I think so
<Tr0074> anyone
<Daskreech> Tr0074: Which application is giving you problem?
<Tr0074> Transmission, firefox, thunderbird,etc. non of them I can read the menus because they are really dark
<Daskreech> ha ha ok
<Daskreech> !info oxygen-gtk
<ubottu> Package oxygen-gtk does not exist in maverick
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Tr0074> I am in maverick yes
<Daskreech> ok
<S74rk7> is it a particular theme or something you have applied?  And the default colour is too dark?
<S74rk7> and so you want to know how to access the theme/appearance settings and change the colours?
<Tr0074> I am using the default theme
<Daskreech> Tr0074: do you know how to add a PPA?
<S74rk7> Daskreech: ALT+F2  "Colours"  ... press Enter?   think this would help out Tr0074?
<Tr0074> colours
<Daskreech> S74rk7: not from what I understand of the problem
<Daskreech> more like alt+F2 -> Gtk
<S74rk7> ok I'ma shut up and listen :)
<Daskreech> Tr0074: What do you see set when you press alt+F2 -> gtk and open Gtk+ appearanc?
<Tr0074> the GTK +appearance only display use the font on Gtk applications
<Daskreech> Tr0074: is there anything set for Widget style?
<Tr0074> I am using the QTCurve for style
<Daskreech> Ok
<Tr0074> should I select something different?
<Daskreech> Hmm that .. should make some difference
<Daskreech> https://launchpad.net/~nx/+archive/kdeppa
<Daskreech> see if you can add that PPA
<Daskreech>  the instructions are ther on the page
<S74rk7> anyone ever tried out BURG?  http://code.google.com/p/burg/wiki/Screenshots
<S74rk7> was thinking of giving it a shot - just wondering is it straight forward enough or should I wait and do a full system backup before messing with the likes or GRUB n stuff? -apologies if it seems off topic :)
<Tr0074> this irc is very unestable
<Daskreech> Tr0074: What client are you using?
<Tr0074> this is Quassel
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<Tr0074> what is the name of this server?
<tertl3> freenode
<tertl3> node of freedom
<tertl3> libre el node'
<tertl3> la libertinaneous nodeus
<Daskreech> Tr0074: ah Netsplit that might explain it
<Daskreech> Tr0074: Freenode
<TroN-0074> o.k
<TroN-0074> thanks
<TroN-0074> no much of a quassel type of guy
<TroN-0074> I rejoined in Xchat
<tertl3> konversation alw
<tertl3> quasssel on kubuntu?
<tertl3> how inappropiate
<seme> wow!!! long time ubuntu user but recently switched to kde 4.6 and I have to say I'll never go back to gnome
<seme> :-)
<S74rk7> I'm using Quassel on Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> seme: Welcome
<TroN-0074> haha seme
<Daskreech> S74rk7: That's fine :) lots of people like Konversation better
<tertl3> S74rk7: you don't count :P
<TroN-0074> hey seme are yous till using gtk applications?
<TroN-0074> I am having a hard time with them
<S74rk7> Daskreech: lol right, gonna check it out - see what the fuss is about
<S74rk7> tertl3: lol
<seme> the only apps I am using that aren't native qt/kde are monodevelop and firefox
<TroN-0074> what is your email manager?
<seme> I use web based email
<TroN-0074> weak
<seme> sha haa
<seme> hey it works
<TroN-0074> with a bunch of advertise about viagra sure
<seme> I use like 5 different computers a day and I hate keeping things in sync... imap and pop blow
<seme> naah... I block all ads
<dustin_> whats up everyone
<tertl3> warap!
<TroN-0074> you can select to keep all your mails in server so only from your main pc can delete them
<TroN-0074> yeah I just switch from gnome too
<seme> I have to say that honestly 4.6 is a huge leap... very nice
<seme> just feels complete and stable
<seme> fonts look great
<TroN-0074> mmm I dont know man
<TroN-0074> I dont feel quite at home in KDE
<seme> only thing that feels like it isn't great is rekonq... lots of sites with flash aren't working
<TroN-0074> yeah
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: Black menus? :)
<TroN-0074> I still have konqueror too
<Daskreech> Rekonq is very very young :)
<TroN-0074> yes I hate black menus
<Daskreech> it will mature with time
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: Try that ppa and switch the widget style to oxygen-gtk
<TroN-0074> I couldnt get that app to add in my sources
<TroN-0074> dude rekonq is like they wanted to make chrome for kde
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: Not too far off :)
<seme> I also hate that every time I go to the help docs on an app it usually says no docs found
<seme> the only thing worse would be for it to find something but it only being boilerplate stuff
<TroN-0074> Hahaha and how do you like that crazy kwallet thing
<Daskreech> seme: which applications do that?
<seme> akregator
<seme> at least thats the one I just tried
<Daskreech> seme: Works here
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: Kwallet is quite nice but needs some usabilty polish :)
<seme> also the authentication for software installation always has the password dialog below the other dialogs
<seme> odd
<Daskreech> hmm that works for me as well
<seme> perhaps I don't have something running that I should
<Daskreech> or maybe I just press alt+ctrl+A without thinking about it
<Daskreech> seme: This is KDE 4.6 right ?
<TroN-0074> After adding those links to my software source I got the couldn't  download all repository index problem
<seme> kmail too
<seme> yeah
<seme> yeah 4.6
<TroN-0074> kmail too ask for too much information
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: hmm
<TroN-0074> I think evolution just works
<TroN-0074> too bad evolution has very little support for web mail
<Daskreech> seme: Kmail doesn't work for me
<Daskreech> says Preparing Document and stays there forever
<seme> ha haa just install konqueror and went to youtube... first video that I tried to play crashed it
<seme> :(
<TroN-0074> thunderbird is a good one
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: What information is Kmail asking?
<Daskreech>  I don't remember much about setting up the accounts but other than your real name I can't recall it needing anything out of the way
<seme> can someone else test something... go to youtube and click the plus sign on any of the videos... don't click the image itself or it will go to the video page... the + button is on the bottom right of the image and queues the video
<seme> crashes the app every time
<S74rk7> Think I like Konversation better too :)
<Daskreech> seme: Nope Kmail just popped up the handbook
<Daskreech> I don't have flash installed so...
<TroN-0074> amarok is the best thing KDE has
<TroN-0074> and k9copy
<Daskreech> Konqueror as well
<Daskreech> k3b is pretty good too
<TroN-0074> k3b is not quite brasero
<Daskreech> First burning software in the world to support Bluray I think :)
<Daskreech> Well as long as neither of them are XcdRoast
<TroN-0074> takes 7 min in brasero to burn a dvd and takes 2 hours in k3b I dont know is something is not set right in my computer
<S74rk7> What you guys make of blueray then?  Was looking at a couple of drives for a media centre I want to build....run XBMC or something on it??
<Daskreech> XBMC might work but officially it's not legal to watch a commercial BluRay under Linux
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: Hmm that's interesting I'll have to try that. Wonder what would cause that
<TroN-0074> yeah I dont know why k3b takes that long
<TroN-0074> I wish I had a blue ray burning installed in my PC
<S74rk7> Daskreech: whats that you were saying about it not being legal to watch BluRay under linux?
<TroN-0074> but I am not at that level yet
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: this is KDE 4.5 or 4.6 ?
<TroN-0074> how can I find that out?
<TroN-0074> 4.5.1
<Daskreech> S74rk7: The firmware that Blurays run on make it legally doubtful for them to be legally watched on anything that the User has control over
<TroN-0074> I remembered I had the kinfocenter
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: Any KDE app -> help -> about KDE
<TroN-0074> now when you said you like konqueror were you talking about the internet browser of the file manager?
<Daskreech> TroN-0074: I seem to remember something about K3b and Wodim
<Daskreech> can't recall if that was for KDE 4.6 or 4.7
<Daskreech> but thatshould make things faster
<TroN-0074> ahhh
<Daskreech> I like Konqueror as a viewer
<TroN-0074> yeah I am too new to KDE I still need to figure things out
<Daskreech> I can open just about anything in the world in konqueror as long as KDE recognizes it and it should work
<TroN-0074> even M4a files?
<TroN-0074> I hate them
<Daskreech> text files, JPGs, movies, Comic books, HTML files, SSH sessions to other computers, Git servers
<Daskreech> long as Amarok or Juk can read them then yes Konqueror can read them too
<TroN-0074> that is good
<Daskreech> It's ridiculously versatile but I guess jack of all trades doesn't really count unless you are a cell phone
<TroN-0074> dude bed time for me have a good night. Thanks for the help. I will keep trying
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I am trying out Konqueror - pretty handy being able to view files and webpages under the one application :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: It's much worse
<Daskreech> press ctrl+L
<Daskreech> You can view them side by side
<Daskreech> edit one and watch thechanges live on the other
<S74rk7> Daskreech: when I press Ctrl+L - only thing it does is show a green light in bottom left corner and the world Cancelled... am I missing something?
<Daskreech> and this works even if the file you are editing is on a computer on the other side of that <insert expanse here>
<Daskreech> Whoops Ctrl+shift+L
<Daskreech> That's vertical
<S74rk7> S74rk7 ** Jumps up and down with excitment :)
<S74rk7> lol
<Daskreech> Ctrl+Shift+R for horizontal
<Daskreech> So you can have one file open for the HTML one under it for the CSS and then view the results in the wide screen section
<Daskreech> Or you know ssh into two different machines and manage moving files across from both of them to and from the local machine
<S74rk7> Konqueror is starting to look like a savior to me now lol
<Daskreech> It's immensely neat
<S74rk7> great thought has went into that :)
<Daskreech> I guess :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Thanks for showing me that mate! :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Want one more palpatation of the heart?
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Always :)
<Daskreech> open konqueror and type ~ in the address bar
<Daskreech> What does that get you?
<S74rk7> My home directory? :)
<Daskreech> Isn't that Cooool? :)
<S74rk7> that I would call sexy lol
<Daskreech> Click on View -> View Mode -> File Size View
<S74rk7> I think I've been converted from a Chromium user - I'm gonna play with this for a while - so handy :)  --- how secure is it though, should I add the ppa?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Converted to what? Konqueror?
<dustin_> so anyone know much about gimp editoring etc?
<S74rk7> Daskreech: yeah - It would be much more tidy for me atm - I'm moving a lot of files around, but reading up on things too... switching from desktops etc... the tab layout is great
<Daskreech> S74rk7: oh yeah It has tabs too
<Daskreech>  :-D
<Daskreech>  the number of things you can do in Konqueror alone is amazing
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I am already starting to see - thanks for the suggestion mate! :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Just a quick question though, how does it way up in terms of security compared to the likes of chromium etc?  Just in your opinion?
<Daskreech> It's pretty good. I mean it was made to be both a File manager and Web browser so some thought went into Security for it
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I mean "security" in terms of malicious coding/spyware etc online - and stability
<Daskreech> It's still not as good a web browser as something dedicated
<S74rk7> Daskreech: cool - gonna see if I can find an article or review on konqueror
<Daskreech> In fact it's not as good a anything as something dedicated but it sure does get a lot of stuff done for one application
<Daskreech> probably won't Konqueror has been around for closing in on Decades at this point
<Daskreech> People review shiny things :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Konversation is great too - its somehow more clear to use - but hey what do I know - only been on IRC 2 days lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Quassel has some interesting tricks but Konversation is pretty straight
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I think I'm gonna stick with something straight at the minute - I've got a lot to be taking in here with everything - but I did see something about executing commands when certain things are flagged?  sounds interesting if I interprited it right :)
<Daskreech> What's that in relation to?
<Daskreech> S74rk7_: What's that in relation to?
<Daskreech> In case you were starting quassel and missed that
<dustin_> hmm
<S74rk7> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daskreech> S74rk7: you can add a pastebin plasmoid
<Daskreech> makes uploading text and images way way way easier
<S74rk7> Daskreech: does the cool s#it stop :)
<S74rk7> Just when you were asking "What's that in relation to?"  when I was talking about noticing something in Quassel - Seen something about running commands - heres a screenshot just for quick reference... http://imagebin.org/144790
<S74rk7> I only glanced... but it sounds pretty neat for my imagination lol :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Oh yes standard KDE thing
<Daskreech> all notifications can fire off events so things like flashing the Window or playing a sound
<Daskreech> Popping up a bubble with info etc
<Daskreech> You can also write your own commands and have them run so Like having someone in IRC say Who's up for a game of Multiplayer Solitare and the response is to just start the game
<Daskreech> Or write a comand to send you a text message anytime a news article comes in about the company you started up
<S74rk7> Your blowing my mind here!
<S74rk7> lol
<Daskreech> most people are far too lazy to do that :) but it's pretty much all doable if you want to
<Daskreech> Or if you have nothing doing you can have a command that triggers a notification in another app that triggers a command that calls someone and triggers off somethign in another app that sets off fireworks in the yard and calls something else ....
<S74rk7> Yeah that was something I heard about before - some guy one night - was pretty sleepy, but was waiting on a new distro of linux being released or something, so he didn't want to over sleep - he wrote some kind of script - something that was monitoring an RSS feed, so when it was updated it sent him a txt message to his phone with his own personalized message lol
<S74rk7> I think thats what I recall - something along those lines - I just remember when I was reading it --- I wanna do that some day lol! :)
<Daskreech> yeah pretty easy to pull off once you have somethings setup
<Daskreech> I'd probably go as far as check a server for the release, pull the file and then compare it with the hash on the server to ensure it's complete( otherwise try again!) and when it's done shoot off an e-mail and a text to let me know it's done
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  See this is exactly the platform I wanna learn on - I wanna build and have everything talking - a custom built media center - but I've recently just found a package called "motion" --more or less can turn and USB webcam into a motion detecting camera... so I want to setup my own little personalised Mainframe... you know... big screen in the living room and can control everything --- Geeky I know lol - just for
<S74rk7> fun - I'm a big kid lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: This is your playground
<Daskreech> after a while playing here sitting in a living room looking through the Windows is just so ... soo
<S74rk7> Daskreech: You must never get bored with all your knowledge so far with all these toys at your disposal :) I cant wait to get the hang of it all!! lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: no just frustrated
<S74rk7> Daskreech: really how come?
<Daskreech> Cause I really wanna play with that. But I'm still playing with this!
 * Daskreech breaks down sobbing
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Believe me when I say I know exactly what you mean - Linux has kicked off my imagination for so many different ideas - but I'm lost in where to start - when I'm just trying to pick up the basic's even now - I get distracted cuz I learn of something new and want to mess around with that - then I'm writing notes and have got about 500 bookmarks of things I wanna go back and try out.. lol.... I think I get what
<S74rk7> your talking about lol
<Daskreech> It really is very very sad
<S74rk7> Daskreech: How did you write that action ???  you know you said "Daskreech breaks down sobbing" in blue writing lol
 * Daskreech shrugs
 * Daskreech is just skilled
<S74rk7> lol
<Daskreech> look at /me
<S74rk7> lmao
<Daskreech> which is like /join
<Daskreech> irc commands start with a / at the beginning of a line
<S74rk7> bot commands with !      ???
<Daskreech> No
<Daskreech> well yes for here
<Daskreech> You can make a robot do whatever you like but for here ! is the bot command
<S74rk7> opps - I forgot I had launched Quassel too lol
<Daskreech> :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  thanks again - I appreciate all the information and patience :)
<Daskreech> Sure glad to help
<S74rk7> Can you PM from within IRC?
<Daskreech> yes
<S74rk7> or would that be the same really as setting up a channel and inviting someone to connect?
<dustin_> hey dask?
<S74rk7> ok - see to install the widget for uploading images to Imagebin etc - is the widget part of plasma or konversation/quassel?
<dustin_> I could use some help configureing "tork" if possible ive installed and compiled it right finally but the configuration needs alittle adjustment if you got time to help me quick so i can have this up and running smoothley
<Daskreech> S74rk7: try /msg nick but you shoudl always ask before you do that
<Daskreech> What's Tork?
<dustin_> !tork
<dustin_> it helps manage tor networks from what ive read anyways ?
<Daskreech> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Drunkjedi1> I have a 3DLAB wildcat vp990 is there a ubunut driver for it?
<dustin_> i need another way to dl the tor program i guess apparently
<Daskreech> dustin_: read the link
<dustin_> i seriously can't find my tor < application for some reason
<dustin_> i need another name for "the tor application itself apparently anyone know the name of one?
<Drunkjedi1> can you install windows specific drivers with wine?
<Daskreech> Drunkjedi1: I wouldn't try it
<Drunkjedi1> well i can't find a driver for my wildcat video card its driving me nuts
<Drunkjedi1> and i really don't want to have to install that junk of software windows
<Drunkjedi1> can you install drivers in a virtual machine in Ubuntu.
<Drunkjedi1> or does it use software drivers like VMachine on windwos
<Daskreech> Drunkjedi1: You could. What's the manufacturer for the card?
<Drunkjedi1> 3dlabs
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  This any use - http://www.3dlabs.com/content/Legacy/drivers/driverSelect.asp  ??
<S74rk7> doesn't seem to list distros like ubuntu etc - but if linux is a backbone could they be of any use?
<Drunkjedi1> i have searched for drivers on that site it doesn't have the driver for linux
<dustin_> okay im lost daskreech
<S74rk7> Drunkjedi1: is your card model a VP990 Pro by any chance?
<Drunkjedi1> yes a 3dlabs wildcat vp990 pro
<Daskreech> Drunkjedi1: can you type lsmod and pastebin it please ?
<Daskreech> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Daskreech> dustin_: With?
<dustin_> configureing this tork application
<Drunkjedi1> Module                  Size  Used by
<Drunkjedi1> binfmt_misc             6599  1
<Drunkjedi1> parport_pc             26058  0
<Drunkjedi1> ppdev                   5556  0
<Drunkjedi1> snd_via82xx            20140  0
<FloodBotK1> Drunkjedi1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dustin_> 1min need to finish this smoke
<Drunkjedi1> sorry i typed before i read i thought you was answering someone else
<Daskreech> !paste | Drunkjedi1
<ubottu> Drunkjedi1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Drunkjedi1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585202/
<Drunkjedi1> sorry new to irc help
<dustin_> okay daskreech i got the the app compiled and up but i get a error when trying to run the application and not sure how to fix it or configure it properly
<dustin_> the error says: it can't locate the tor application for some reason
<S74rk7> Random Question time! :)  See if you have drivers source...so you can compile them in linux to suit the OS.... is it possible if we were to have drivers that have been compiled to suit Windows - is it possible to "uncompile" them back to source ?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: not to source but to instructions
<Daskreech> Drunkjedi1: Seems that 3Dlabs has no interest in having the cards working in Linux
<S74rk7> Daskreech: What do you mean instructions if I may ask? :)
<Drunkjedi1> i was afraid of that but i thought maybe someone would have come up with a open source one
<Daskreech> Drunkjedi1: Looks like 3DLabs might sue them if they do. You can write to 3Dlabs and ask them to update thier drivers or open the current ones
<Drunkjedi1> i guess its back to dual boot any recommendation on how to install windows with out messing up the boot record or the easiest way to fix it so i can dual boot
<Daskreech> A legal way to write open source drivers for them would be great
<Daskreech> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Drunkjedi1> 3DLabs is no more i believe
<Daskreech> Drunkjedi1: You can read that first link
<Drunkjedi1> ok i have installed windows after Ubuntu before but never can get booted back up in Ubuntu.
<Daskreech> Drunkjedi1: You need a live CD
<Daskreech> then follow the instructions in the first link above
<Drunkjedi1> yea i think that was my biggest problem i think my live cd wasn't being read right by my cd drive didn't know it at the time.  then installing Ubuntu on my parents computer there drive wasn't reading it either had to do research and found some drives have problems reading the live cd.
<Daskreech> Drunkjedi1: burn it at a  slower speed
<Drunkjedi1> ok thanks weird part i have another computer it worked just fine never had a problem.  Thats how i installed the Ubuntu version i am running now i installed the hard drive in the other computer and install Ubuntu. Thanks again for the help
 * S74rk7 is worried.... coffee supply is getting low :P
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  You still awake?
<Daskreech> Seems so
<S74rk7> Daskreech: you must drink as much coffee as I do :)
<Daskreech> I hate coffee actually
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  caffeine substitute? lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Reading man pages :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Ah...explain a jedi's wisdom it would :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech: anyhow lol - I wanted to ask, did you suggest the OReillys Linux in a Nutshell ?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> classic book
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  I got myself a copy of 6th edition... just got browsing through it there... gonna have to print some pages off tomorrow!!!
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  I need a kindle or something to keep up.... lol
<Daskreech> I think direct injection of fiber to the cortex might work
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  Just wanted to say thanks again for the suggestion!  It looks very promising!
<Daskreech> :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  If only... lol - I'd love to live in a time like Deus Ex or something lol
<Daskreech> Oh you probably will
<S74rk7> Daskreech: If I the money I would remodel and decorate a bit more....I think I'd have the place looking similar lol :)
<Daskreech> When the singularity hits you'll have that done for you
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I'm not following mate sorry... think its getting time for a power nap lol
<Daskreech> You were not intended to :)
<Daskreech> So all is right
<Daskreech> ;-)
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  you liking playing with me aren't you... lol
<Daskreech> just a little
<S74rk7> wait and see... I'll learn the ways of the force... I'll be able to joke back :)
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> Daskreech: How many years of linux you got under your belt if I may ask?
<Daskreech> I forget
<Daskreech> 13?
<Daskreech> might be more
<Daskreech> That might be when I got more serious about it
<Daskreech> Wiped Windows off the machine
<Daskreech> My brother thought I was crazy till I found Xkobo
<S74rk7> Daskreech: You know my first pc was linux..n I been messing around on pc's for near 13 years myself - still dont know how/why I didnt hear or catch on to linux sooner!  Wish now I'd 13years of linux experience rather than windows distros :)
<Daskreech> I liked Linux before I ever got a computer. I saw a picture of some very early version of enlightenment
<Daskreech> It had this gothic skin to it
<Daskreech> But the max/min/close buttons fell off the top of the window and flowed down the side like a waterfall
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Whats xkobo?
<Daskreech> If I could get that much control of the computer I knew I had to use it
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Niiiiiiice :)
<Daskreech> A game :) my brother wasn't about to give up Warcraft so I could spend two weeks trying to work out how the soundcard could be turned on
<Daskreech> Lots of people turn up now and wonder why people haven't been using Linux since ages ago. It's cause Linux sucked back then :)
<Daskreech> But it was a suck that you could own which made all the difference I guess
<Daskreech> !info xkobo
<ubottu> Package xkobo does not exist in maverick
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  I was just about to ask actually... what do you think when you look at linux back then and now?  What stands out to you?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: The steps I suppose
<Daskreech> People always doing just enough that someone who wouldn't be interested at all would now do something
<Daskreech> cause if it would just do this one thing I could use it
<Daskreech> then when they got that working someone else who wouldn't use Linux said well if that's working I can stand it .. well if this other thing worked. I wonder if I can get it working?
<Daskreech> Just keeps adding in one more person till it's the huge thing today with countries turning over to use it
<Daskreech> Things that took weeks to work back in the day now are frustrating if they don't work automatically
<S74rk7> I watched a few documentaries n stuff about open source software and linux was always mentioned... its amazing the things its made possible - and also...its crazy to think its actually exsisted infront of peoples eyes...like they've been using some form of it and not been aware....
<Daskreech> !info kobodeluxe > S74rk7
<Daskreech> S74rk7: yeah that's the thing about it. Other than desktop computers Everything else in the world pretty much is either linux, unix or going to be
<Daskreech> The last big one I would say is Symbian and that's dying out for Linux and Unix Phones
<Daskreech> TVs? All running on LInux
<Daskreech> the modems to get on the net?
<Daskreech> Linux
<Daskreech> Microwaves? Linux
<Daskreech> GPS systems? All Linux
<S74rk7> I think its something pure.... opens the door to so many possibilities.... I find it inspiring... its opened all the locked doors to using something like windows...
<S74rk7> Microwaves?....
<Daskreech> Only problems is making sure that while Linux gets adopted it remains true to the idea that you have the freedom to do what you want with it
<Daskreech> people keep trying to take it and put it in a box then charge you for the box with no way for you to build one yourself
<S74rk7> I think that community is something that will help keep it that way.... like I say... to me linux is something I'm real glad I stumbled apon... its give me lots of inspiration for things/projects etc.... but the best part I have to say about it is the support community...
<Daskreech> which of course really sucks from a philosophical stand point but more so as being fair. You didn't build any of this and you want to profit AND prevent others from doing the same?
<Daskreech> no choose one
<S74rk7> I haven't encountered as many "keyboard gangsters" as I call them.... (lol) you know the snotting replies you get from some guys/girls when asking a question that seems childish to guru's?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Ubuntu is built to prevent that
<Daskreech> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Daskreech> If you want those people I can point you at a few places where you can get abuse
<S74rk7> Thats what I mean.... I was looking at that earlier... that how I have faith that it will remain even as it popularity grows
<S74rk7> Daskreech: lol no thanks mate - I think I'm good lol
<Daskreech> hi BIGIDIOT
<S74rk7> Daskreech: no not at all - I dont intend to get any form of profit - know what I'd like to do.... make my own distrobution... even if its as something as silly as a preconfigured desktop - with icons placed and sized etc... things just layed out more conviently etc... just something for the fun of it...you know :)
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> !search kobo
<ubottu> Found:
<Daskreech> !find kobo
<ubottu> Found: kobodeluxe, kobodeluxe-data
<Daskreech> !find rekons
<ubottu> Package/file rekons does not exist in maverick
<Daskreech> Ah
<S74rk7> Daskreech: offer it to anyone who would want to chop or change anything about it - thats where inspiration n stuff comes from... when you see a great idea ... sometimes you notice another that isn't there - and build on that... just for the fun of it - and for everyone to play their part lol
<Daskreech> There was a package called rekonstuct I think that would allow you to build your own distro
<Daskreech> Wonder if I can track it down
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  awwww great :)
<Daskreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Daskreech>  that might work I guess
<Daskreech> Still some amount of work to put into it though
<S74rk7> Daskreech:  I'm willing you'll see :)
<S74rk7> Daskreech: btw - kobodeluxe is pretty cool :)
<Daskreech> It's a *#^$@_(*_)__@#(&*&*#^%% game
<Daskreech> Took us a whole summer playing like 4 hours a day to reach level 70
<Daskreech> it gets soooo unfair against you it's amazing but pulling off wins is the most amazing feeling
<S74rk7> Daskreech: thats one of them addictive as hell games lol
<Daskreech> yeah pretty much it replaced every other game. You get a certain number of lives then everything resets but on the last level that you were on
<S74rk7> Daskreech: see all the old games from the good ole days are like that - no fancy graphics like the games today - but the games today dont hold as much of the gameplay I think.... hours you can spend happily on a simple little game lol
<Daskreech> So if you are on level 36 when you die whatever damage you did stays. Till you run out of lives then everything resets and you start on level 36 again.
<Daskreech> So what would happen is we would get packs of lives
<Daskreech> I would play through a whole pack and see how far I could get and then he would play
<Daskreech> started out with races to see who could get through the most levels given a certain number of lives
<Daskreech> Then the game got bastard hard
<Daskreech> we would swap back and forth through like 3 packs of lives and couldn't pass one single stage
<Daskreech> Then it suddenly switched from competition to strategy and co-operation
<Daskreech> I was much more methodical and patient and he was kinda brash
<Daskreech> So we would flip over to the other if we thought that the stage lent itself to that
<Daskreech> There was one stage that started you out on the very edge of the map and had one huuuuuuuuuuge cube take up all the space so you had no where to go. I went and slowly chipped at the outside till there was room to run then he watched me and told me to attack this one position. i eventually died and though it wasn't his turn he took over
<Daskreech> Did the craziest run through tiny little passages in the pipes and crashed into the core. Massive explosion and the whole thing blew up and we passed the stage
<Daskreech> We started screaming and running around the place it was so star wars crazy cool
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Sounds amazing!
<S74rk7> Daskreech: my brother wouldn't be that into computers as much as me.... I think I would be more the methodical and patient one and he'd be a bit more brash lol
<Daskreech> It was just from utter despair of we can never ever win this to omgomgomgomgomgomgomggonnadiegonnadiegonnadiekeeeepgoing!! WE WON!!!!
<S74rk7> Daskreech: ROFL - excellent :)
<Daskreech> I Installed the game years later
<Daskreech> Never have again
<Daskreech> Waste days playing it
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I can seriously see why..
<Daskreech> I'm really tempted to install it now .....
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I nearlly choked on my coffee there ... I was just about to write that... lol
<S74rk7> I was gonna say - bet your really tempted now you've thinking about it :) lol
<Daskreech> Must be strong
<Daskreech> Mary would be proud
<S74rk7> Daskcreech:  I say you've been rather good n patient... can't always be all work no play... :)    Have to let the be some time to be at one with yourself :P lol
<S74rk7> Daskcreech:  Who's Mary if I may ask?
<Daskreech> A fictional person I just made up who would be very proud of me if I'm strong enough to resist the call of evil evil fun
<Daskreech> !tab  | S74rk7
<ubottu> S74rk7: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<S74rk7> haha....
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Ah legendary! :)
<Daskreech> Very much so
<Daskreech> After a year or two you will learn to hate the tab key
<S74rk7> lol what makes you say that?
<Daskreech> Cause you will be so used to pressing tab and have it complete what you were thinking about you will start being upset it doesn't work everywhere
<Daskreech> Dear... who was I writing this to again? Why doesn't tab autocomplete it damnit!
<Daskreech> This year I made 43<tab> ... <tab> ?? <tabtabtabtab>
<Daskreech> Oh right I actually have to write it out
<S74rk7> lol - I can see what your getting at there - rofl
<Daskreech> damnit
<Daskreech> It works in IRC and most shells krunner and Libreoffice
<S74rk7> Listen to this.... see for some reason... in windows I picked up the habbit of right clicking on the desktop.... and selecting refresh after I'd finished doing someting.... started the computer up.... returned to it after going to the kitchen etc etc.... lol
<Daskreech> kate does it quite a bit as well
<S74rk7> see when I start using linux... I caught myself so many times trying to do the same darn thing.... lol - It was because sometimes you would see the screen seems laggy.... or part of an icon remained the same colour or something as if it was still selected/highlighted ....
<S74rk7> what the heck does that or why would it act like that - would you know... cuz its happening sometimes with windows in linux here ... and I dont have  my right click refresh anymore lol -
<S74rk7> I mean is it a grfx issue... memory issue.... plasma etc?  You ever seen it or know what I mean? it happens on loads of OS's like
<Daskreech> S74rk7: kinda like me on windows I keep pressing alt+F2 or ctrl+Shift+I or Alt+ctrl+a
<Daskreech> Yeah I know it
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> whats ALT+CTRL+A ??? It doesn't seem to do anything for me?
<Daskreech> S74rk7: how many windows do you have open
<S74rk7> on this desktop... only 3 now thanks to Konqueror lol :)
<Daskreech> ok jump to a different desktop. in 45 seconds I'll say your name in the channel. When you see the bubble press alt+ctrl+A
<Daskreech> or 45 seconds from when you say ok you are going
<S74rk7> ok
<Daskreech> S74rk7: go
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Doh forgot someting
<Daskreech> haha come back Kubuntu turns this off
<S74rk7> I'm back lol
<Daskreech> ok heres what you do go to Settings -> configure notifications
<S74rk7> ok
<Daskreech> scroll down to Nick written and then you want to select Mark Taskbar Entry
<Daskreech> Ok and then it should work after that :)
<Daskreech> So when you are ready you can tell me and jump to the other desktop
<S74rk7> ok done - heading to another desktop
<S74rk7> :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: go
<S74rk7> NICE :)
<Daskreech> Very
<Daskreech> So anytime any window wants your attention you can just jump to it directly
<Daskreech> I have 4 desktops and maybe 20 windows on each
<Daskreech> Not a problem If something wants me I don't even have to think  press alt+ctrl+A and it pulls me to whatever the issue is
<Daskreech> On windows it just gets annoying to me
<Daskreech> why is the window calling me if CAN"T ANSWER IT???
<Daskreech> *throws a cat outside from fustration*
<S74rk7> Daskreech: 1sec sorry mate (phone call) :)
<Daskreech> ure
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Awww dude... sounds like you look at things the same way I do... lol - I seen so much of that over the years.... thats what has me excited about linux so much.... now I'm on a platform where I can change/personalise/correct things I see like that.... thats the icing on the cake for me :) lol
<Daskreech> well that's good
<Daskreech> cause the cake is a lie
<S74rk7> Thats how I came up with the ideas I got for my layout and structure of my distro I wanna put together.... just to see what something can be like if you can make you own logic in it :) lol
<S74rk7> lol why's the cake a liar?
<S74rk7> I don't know the cake that well.... more of a cheesecake kinna guy myself lol
<S74rk7> Daskreech: lol lol you're not wise mate lol
<Daskreech> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/the-cake-is-a-lie--5
<Daskreech> http://cdn0.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/052/088/original/1185ebc0a0677253fb89b6776bede4461232629181_full_1_.jpg?1275430200
<Daskreech> ha ha
<S74rk7> Daskreech: lmao @ The cake is a lie
<S74rk7> I played portal before :)
<Daskreech> :)
<S74rk7> actually I think it was the older version - unless I'm mistaken :)
<S74rk7> more of a little stick man if I remember or else I'm getting confused with something else
<Daskreech> maybe :)
<Daskreech> you were female in Portal
<S74rk7> Daskreech: really?  I couldn't tell.... does a sticklady not had a triangle blackskirt on?  - suppose she'd bear wearing an all-in-one if she was doing all that jumping like in Portal :)
<S74rk7> lol
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> .. hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi noaXess
<noaXess> still haven't found a solution, why my command not work in a bin/sh scipt.. any hint?
<noaXess> http://paste.ubuntu.com/585245/
<Daskreech> I asked what the files command does
<noaXess> the command on line 12 works if i use just this direct in command line
<noaXess> Daskreech: you mean !(files)? that will exclude the folder files from the diff
<Daskreech> ah
<noaXess> Daskreech: but it seems that !(files) will kill the command if i use it inside a script..
<Daskreech> noaXess: run the script with sh -X and see what it's doing
<noaXess> Daskreech: ok..
<Daskreech> but you can always ask in #bash
<Daskreech> They will give you an answer and a cursing :)
<noaXess> Daskreech: ah.. yes.. that was the channel ... grrr.. don't remember.. grrr
<Daskreech> they are pretty harsh but never fail to give you something useful
<noaXess> Daskreech: i know.. was there times ago.. will try my luck there.. but anyway.. thanks a lot
<Daskreech> noaXess: I don't think it's much to do with luck. You'll get an answer
<noaXess> yeah
<jemand> Hi, since I did the normal Update 2 days ago FLASH doesn't work anymore.
<jemand> Any idea?
<S74rk7> Daskreech: Once again fine sir... Mucho respect - the pulse packages I installed earlier will let me configure my sound to HDMI output - gonna test it on my TV shortly!... :)  Many thanks 8)
<krystofurr> Hi all. I have a question on how to move the panel at the bottom to the top of the screen.
<TheKro> quick question: I know the latest stable version of google chrome is 10.0.648.204 .  But I have 5.0.375.127, and apt-get update says nothing about nuwe version. can this be because I'm still running lucid LTS?  How do I find out if this is an issue with my updates, or if 5.0.375.127 is the latest version to ship for lucid?
<TheKro> s/nuwe/ a new/
<Tex-Twil> hello, I have problems reading a partition image create with dd : http://pastebin.com/eRcg6JCT
<noaXess_kubuntu> hey all
<noaXess_kubuntu> i hae problems since upgrade to 10.10 with microphone. it doesn't work.. have waited for some kernel updates tht maybe fix that.. but still same problem..
<Jonii> Does anyone know where to ask about how to tweak kde mouse behavior?
<noaXess_kubuntu> audio controller.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/585331/
<noaXess_kubuntu> details of audio controller.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/585332/
<bloodsmith> Good morning! Wondering if anyone would know of any good free webspace sites out there. I need a place to stash my pictures until I find my USB drive...
<bloodsmith> I've browsed google already, but I want a server that someone already has dealings with and could give me a good report on.
<Jonii> Also, does anyone know why on kubuntu-installed-on-top-of-ubuntu konsole opens every link using konqueror, even though firefox is set as default browser
<kujules> I upgrade to the newest firefox and now miss the mplayer plugin, anyboy knows how to install that plugin? (mplayer package is already installed) thank you
<noaXess_kubuntu> kujules: maybe dpkg-reconfigure mplayer? or the plugin it self?
<kujules> sorry, dpkg? what is this? i am a new user
<noaXess_kubuntu> here are more informatino about my audio device, maybe someone can give a hint: http://paste.ubuntu.com/585334/
<noaXess_kubuntu> kujules: hm.. have you ever used command line? konsole?
<kujules> sometimes.. via terminal.. okie
<noaXess_kubuntu> kujules: you can try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mplayer, but maybe search befor in google for a answer... cause i don't use mplayer plugin in ff
<kujules> nothing happens.. what plug should i install for watching divx? before i upgrade to ff 4.0 i was able to watch many vids/movies
<noaXess_kubuntu> kujules: hmm.. maybe vlc?
<kujules> okie thank you.. hopefully problems will resolved by themselves one day :D
<Jonii> Also, it is possible to hide windows from other virtual desktops from bottom panel?
<noaXess_kubuntu> hey all.. may mic problem.. still exists.. and i booted fomr ubuntu 10.10 live cd.. and there the mic works fine.. ???? just in my current kubuntu 10.10 install not.. any hint?
<jimmy51_> hello, what are some recommendations for an email/calendar client that will work well with Exchange 2010?
<lotutu> how to configure brightness in kubuntu?
<giovana> humm + -
<lotutu> I can configure brightness in gnome-desktop with the power-manager, however kubuntu doesn't work
<giovana> yes ?
<giovana> ???
<giovana> sim
<marxjohnson> Hmm I logged in just now for the first time today, got an error from ConsoleKit (somthing about setuid?) then once the desktop had loaded I got a message saying all my sound devices had been disconnected (I use onboard sound)
<marxjohnson> I installed some updates yesterday, is that likely to be connected?
<marxjohnson> ah, sounds like updates had trouble http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705223
<dustin_> hmm, when you wanna edit a file whats the command -edit a sources file from the terminal its like gkedit or something i forget anyone remember?
<marxjohnson> dustin_: are you after a command-line editor, or do you want to open a file in a GUI editor from the command line?
<marxjohnson> nano provides the former, kate provides the latter
<dustin_> heheh i got it now i guess :)
<dustin_> thank you marx
<dustin_> brb marx
<dustin_> need a fresh restart
<dustin_> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<rosco_y> Why can't I pipe the output of a "find . | grep filename" command into an "ls -l" command?
<rosco_y> (i.e:   "find . | grep thisFile | ls -l ")
<dexhu> hello
<genii-around> rosco_y: Try instead: ls -l `find . | grep thisFile`
<dexhu> WHAT APPLICATION do I use to use to UPGADE Kubuntu to latest version
<dexhu> UGRADE
<dexhu> UPGRADE
<dexhu> I'm a NOVICE
<dexhu> WHAT APPLICATION do I use to use to UPGRADE Kubuntu to latest version? HELP!
<genii-around> dexhu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade -p
<genii-around> dexhu: From in konsole
<dexhu> OK THANKS Gen
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<Guest76961> greetings
<phoenix_firebrd> when firefox will be available for kubuntu 10.10 in a normal update?
<marxjohnson> phoenix_firebrd: I'd guess it wont be, your best bet is to use the PPA
<marxjohnson> in the past there haven't been major Fx updates between releases
<phoenix_firebrd> marxjohnson: is it just for 11.04
<phoenix_firebrd> marxjohnson: is there any specific reason for this?
<marxjohnson> The PPA is for 10.04 and 10.10 I think
<marxjohnson> I dont know the exact reason, other than no other software is updated between releases, so it's nothing special about Fx
<shravan> well my usb transfer sppeds are unbelievably slow in my kubuntu10.10... cant figure out wat to do.. im a newbie to linux.
<shravan> and i havent quite got this chat figured out yet.
<phoenix_firebrd> marxjohnson: ok. thanks buddy
<shravan> well my usb transfer sppeds are unbelievably slow in my kubuntu10.10... cant figure out wat to do.. im a newbie to linux.
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: what is your usb version?
<shravan> my laptop is usb 3.0 enabled..
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: how much data transfer speed are you getting?
<shravan> starts at good speed... in seconds it becomes 2.3 mbps or lesser
<phoenix_firebrd> do you mean a file transfer speed?
<shane4ubuntu> digikam not installed by default?
<shane4ubuntu> what is the photo app for kubuntu?  organizer or whatever it is called if it isn't digicam?
<shravan> yeah... i transferred a 1.7 Gib file that took me ten mins or so..
<shane4ubuntu> brb time for lunch.
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: what are the two file systems?
<shravan> umm  wat does that mean?
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: ntfs or ext4 ?
<shravan> ok how do i find out?
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: sudo fdisk -l
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: run the above command in a terminal
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: when aqsked for the password enter it
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: the terminal wont show the charectors entered when you enter the password
<shravan> yeah got it
<phoenix_firebrd> correction ->characters
<shravan> it shows hpfs/ntfs
<shravan> does thatanswer ur qestn?
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: can you try transfering any file from a ext4 file system
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: and check the speed
<shravan> how do i do that now?
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: copy any a file from your home directory
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: assuming your root file system is ext4
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: one more thing
<shravan> yeah?
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: did you check your bios for any usb settings?
<shravan> umm no... i dont even kno wat that means
<shravan> ohk i tried copying a file from my 'home'... but stll getting 3.1 mbps
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: i have to check to see if kubuntu supports usb 3.0 well
<shravan> wait i dont get such slow speeds in windows so i dont think bios settings is the problm
<Guest52178> shravan: are you sure your usb kabel is 3.0 and not 2.0?
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: usb3 has been supported since Karmic Koala
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: does kubuntu support usb 3.0 well. shravan is getting a very low data transfer speed
<shravan> its a pen drive and i dunno if its 2.0 or 3.0... i just kno that my laptop can handle usb 3.0
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: omg
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: ha ha ha
<shravan> umm wats funny?
<DarthFrog> phoenix_firebrd:  Sorry, I couldn't tell you.  My system does have USB 3.0 but I've never used it.  I have no USB 3.0 devices.
<Guest52178> ok, if it's a pendrive then no usb 3
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: i assumbed that it was 3.0
<Guest52178> no not he pendrive
<phoenix_firebrd> DarthFrog: ok
<shravan> ohk.. maybe that was dumb.. :P
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52178: thats not true
<Guest52178> your motherboard may support 3.0 but your pendrive is prob 2.0
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest52178: usb 3.0 pen drives are available now
<shravan> i dint know pendrives couldnt be 3.0
<genii-around> If you do: lsmod | grep xhci     then the 3.0 driver is loaded
<genii-around> ( if it shows as there )
<shravan> ohk am i supposed to b doin anything?
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: nope
<shravan> ok... so is there anything i can do to set this ryt?
<Guest52178> shravan: if you could borrow someone's external hdd, which is 3.0 and test on your pc?
<shravan> ohk gimme a min
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: set what right?. If you mean the speed, i think that is speed offered by your device. check your device tech specs
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: sample spec http://www.transcendusa.com/Products/ModDetail.asp?ModNo=107&LangNo=0&Func1No=1&Func2No=76
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: it says maximum write speed for a 512 mb flash drive is 2 mbps
<phoenix_firebrd> shravan: got to go now. bye
<shravan> well no go on the the 3.0 exthard drive but i manged t get a 2.0 hard drive
<Guest52178> ok
<Guest52178> you will prob get gihger speeds with the extern hdd than with the pendrive
<shravan> yes i did... 23 mbps
<Guest52178> ok
<Guest52178> that is pretty nice for your usb 2 extern hdd
<mren> hi, after the latest updates flash isn't working in Firefox properly, a reinstall fixed it for some sites (e.g. youtube) but not for others (e.g. Google Maps); any ideas?
<joeb_> hi all .. anyone got netflix running in virtualbox and if so how is the video quality .. im tired of boot into windows just to watch a movie
<dustin_> this there a GUI client of sorts that allows you to do things in ROOT i forget again im sure or semi sure but can't remember the name of it so could someone help me quick?
<dustin_> anyone availible for some much needed help?
<DarthFrog> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii-around> dustin_: eg: Describe your problem specifically to the channel
<dustin_> im trying to open and edite a program "openarena and i downloaded a patch for it that needs to be unzipped to the original folder" as well problem is i need ROOT to do it and i forgot the program or name of the program that will alllow me to do this
<genii-around> sudo for command-line stuff and kdesudo for graphical ones in KDE
<genii-around> eg: sudo nano somefiletoedit     or  kdesudo kate somefiletoedit
<shane4ubuntu> Aaaahhh, Google Chrome just ate my passwords????  What is up with that?
<dustin_> thanks geni
<dustin_> im on unbuntu thou not kubuntu thou :(
<daniel> hi
<dustin_> i mean geni i need to move some files around and to the specified folder but need root enabled :) if you still there
<genii-around> dustin_: sudo mv file-you-need-moved /path/to/move/it/to
<dustin_> aint there a way to do it through GUI?
<genii-around> dustin_: Since you're on ubuntu and not kubuntu: gksudo nautilus
<genii-around> dustin_: Ubuntu specific help is usually in #ubuntu , so you know
<dustin_> sorry, ya my bad i ask there but they never have much time to help it seems like all you folks always answer me and explain in detail more clearer :) thank the clam version worked
<dustin_> 1min
<sourcemaker> how can I sync kontact with google?
<sourcemaker> I have installed the akonadi-kde-resource-googledata already, but it does not work
<shane4ubuntu> dual-screen how to take a screenshot of just one of those monitors?  I get both
<shane4ubuntu> wow, am I asking hard questions today?  :)
<gomiboy> shane4ubuntu: note everybody has dualscreen, not everybody takes screenshots: cut the images with the gimp :P
<shane4ubuntu> gomiboy: understood, I was thinking there was an easy way to take a screen shot of a specific app though, what ever app was being used.
<dustin_>  lemme know if any of you know alot about tork/tor clients i could use that alot talk to you all in afew and again thank you folks
<shane4ubuntu> that is like the third question today with no replies.
<gomiboy> shane4ubuntu: yes, for a single app ksnapshot can do it
<shane4ubuntu> gomiboy: thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> Oh, my other question was what is the default photo manager for kubuntu?  I thought digicam was the kde photo managing program?
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: should be gwenview last time I checked
<tsimpson> and even though it starts with a 'g', it's a KDE app ;)
<Torch> shane4ubuntu: digikam for the managing, gwenview for quick browsing
<gomiboy> shane4ubuntu: depends on what you intend for "photo manager". For example i "manage" my photos moving them in folders with dolphin... but yes, digikam is another good candidate :)
<tsimpson> is digicam installed by default? I don't think it is
<Torch> i don't think so either, but it's only a few clicks away
<tsimpson> so it's not "the default photo manager" :)
<Torch> right ;-)
<Torch> but gwenview isn't a "photo manager" at all, so the answer would be "there is no default" ;-))
<tsimpson> well it's almost like a specialized dolphin, for images
<tsimpson> but it's generally good enough for viewing images/photos/whatever
<shane4ubuntu> I'm surprised that digikam wasn't already installed though, not a big deal, just kind of surprised.
<shane4ubuntu> I do like gwenview for the quick view, that works fine for that.
<tsimpson> it would be installed, but it's part of koffice and koffice is not considered "ready" yet
<tsimpson> or maybe I'm thinking of something else...
<Torch> tsimpson: how would digikam be related to koffice, though?
<tsimpson> yeah, I was thinking of kritta
<Torch> tsimpson: i see ;-)
<tsimpson> digikam may be a little advanced for the default install, considering we'd probably have to remove something else to put it on there
<tsimpson> (CD size constrains what is default installed)
<Torch> it's also rather big, AFAIK
<shane4ubuntu> kritta?  I think I installed that
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, that would explain it being excluded, didn't realize that.
<shane4ubuntu> keep the cd size, I can easily download the various add ons I use.
<tsimpson> it's apparently ~30M, so yeah
<shane4ubuntu> ok is there a Google support irc?  Google chrome ate all my stored passwords in preferences, password manager thing, it is now empty!
<shane4ubuntu> was it a google bug that didn't get fed enough?
<heavy_soft> hello ppl
<ubuntu> hello
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: not that I can see, at least not on freenode
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks all!
<heavy_soft> am askin about kwin in kde 4.6.1 it freez yet !! or bug fixed ?
<Torch> heavy_soft: you're experiencing hard freezes and you wonder if kwin is to blame for that?
<heavy_soft> the problem in kde 4.6.1 was reported to kwin it's not me who say taht !
<Torch> heavy_soft: do you have a kde bug number?
<heavy_soft> no :/
<heavy_soft> but searching in goole in found the same prob reported
<heavy_soft> for exemple here http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=93008
<mu3en> is there a channel for natty devel?
<Torch> heavy_soft: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=266182 is mentioned there
<ubottu> KDE bug 266182 in effects-various "Desktop is frozen during cube rotation with direct rendering" [Normal,New]
<Torch> heavy_soft: and it's not fixes and martin graesslin marked another bug as duplicate this week
<Torch> heavy_soft: so all in all this does not look good. if it's really this bug you're hitting.
<heavy_soft> so it's not fixed on kde 4.6.1 ! coz the problem waz reported for kde 4.6
<Torch> heavy_soft: not all bugs get fixed as soon as they are reported, unfortunately.
<tsimpson> mu3en: #kubuntu-devel for development, #ubuntu+1 for support
<heavy_soft> ok ty Torch
<mu3en> tsimpson. thanks, heading over.
<lolmac32> hello there, how do i make my wireless adapter in my notebook to work|?
<marxjohnson> lolmac32: I'm no expert, but I can give a few pointers
<lolmac32> thanks
<marxjohnson> if you press Alt+F2 it should bring up a run dialogue
<marxjohnson> if you type "additional" in there, it should show "Additional Drivers" with an icon
<marxjohnson> click on that
<marxjohnson> it should prompt for your password
<marxjohnson> with me so far?
<doctoras_> тут есть кто
<doctoras_> ?
<_sophia> still haven't gotten my headphones to work. Can I have some more help with it today? :)
<lrussell> hi, I have a few questions about kubuntu
<marxjohnson> go on
<lrussell> what are the minium system requirements
<lrussell> I cant find them
<_sophia> i think it's on the main site?
<lrussell> will 256 mb of ram work?
<marxjohnson> That'd be a stretch with KDE I reckon
<lrussell> :/
<marxjohnson> Xubuntu or Lubuntu might be a better choice
<lrussell> xbuntu i had to use the alternative to install and it was too slow... and lubuntu i cant even get install to start
<lrussell> I tried them
<lrussell> but they should work fine
<lrussell> I have more than 192 mb of ram
<marxjohnson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements That lists for Ubuntu (Kubuntu should be similar) Xubuntu and Ubuntu Netbook
<marxjohnson> I'm afraid I cant help with X or L problems
<lrussell> :/
<marxjohnson> did you try their channels/forums?
<lrussell> I have an HP Pavilion ze4900 laptop
<lrussell> from 04
<lrussell> not very new
<marxjohnson> indeed
<lrussell> it is my newest pc though.,, :/
<lrussell> i still have a pc from 96 and another from 01
<lrussell> xD
<marxjohnson> Crunchbang might do the job? I believe it's fairly lightweight
<marxjohnson> I know people who use it and say good things about it
<lrussell> will it support wifi and all of the regular ubuntu apps
<marxjohnson> It's based on Debian now, not Ubuntu, but most of the packages available for Ubuntu are available for Debian too
<marxjohnson> It uses APT too
<marxjohnson> Wifi support depends on the chipset your laptop uses really
<lrussell> so what site would be good for software? or does it have an app store thing
<lrussell> well, my card is supported with ubuntu, xubuntu, and kubuntu
<marxjohnson> it uses APT, like Ubuntu does. It doesn't have the software center though
<lrussell> where would i get software?
<marxjohnson> do you have to install restricted drivers under Ubuntu or does it work out of the box?
<lrussell> out of the box
#kubuntu 2011-03-26
<lrussell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTrendnet
<lrussell> I have the second card on the first list
<marxjohnson> Then I'd say there's a good chance it'll work under Crunchbang, but again, you'd be best asking in their channels/forums
<lrussell> yeah
<lrussell> im probablly just going back to kubuntu
<lrussell> *xubuntu
<lrussell> bye
<_sophia> am i going to have to wait for Daskreech ? o_O seems like no one else cares lol
<james147> _sophia: for what? :)
<_sophia> ohai
<_sophia> still can't get headphones to work D:
<whilo> will phonon 4.5 hit kubuntu 11.04?
<whilo> apachelogger: maybe you know best
<apachelogger> whilo: actually Riddell will know, I do not package phonon for kubuntu - conflicting interest and stuff
<apachelogger> whilo: also KDE 4.7 should have proper KIO streaming, the changes we made regarding to QIODevice really are of architectural kind of the general use case abstractmediastream
<whilo> apachelogger: ok, so opening ioslaves will have to wait for 4.7 anyway?
<apachelogger> it should(tm) work with kde 4.6 too, but I would not bet on it, especially since phonon uses seriously twisted magic to even get to KIO
<whilo> ok
<lolmac32> hello, does kubuntu come with a software to access remote desktop like ubuntu?
 * james147 notes that kubuntu shares the same repos as ubuntu and thus has access to all the same applications
<james147> lolmac32: but yes, kubuntu does comes with remote desktop and client and server preinstalled
<lolmac32> what is the name of the application?
<james147> krdc i think (the client at least)
<james147> and um... i forget :)
<mr-rich> Is there any way to get the icons smaller in the "start" menu?
<Guest92656> someone know huawei e1750 umts stick
<Guest92656> networkmanager show him right, but i cant establish connection
<_sophia> ohai ;o
<Daskreech> _sophia: Ohhai (>-_-)>
<_sophia> <(^_^<)
<Daskreech> (insert ascii fireworks)
<piovisqui> help me! /usr/bin/X is using almost 100% CPU and i've just turned the pc on
<piovisqui> how can i debug it?
<_sophia> lol Daskreech
<_sophia> can you help me finally figure out the headphone issue this evening? >_>
<Daskreech> Not right now
<valorie> sophia, are you using pulseaudio?
<Daskreech> I should not tell you this post hug but I really really need a bath
<valorie> lol
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<valorie> virtual hugs are so nice!
<Daskreech> Hi valorie
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}
<Daskreech> Esp with non virtual funkmeisters
<Daskreech>  :)
<Daskreech> valorie: can you help _sophia With her in the head bop she bop?
<_sophia> lol
<valorie> I'll try -- I had the same problem in 10.04
<valorie> of course I can't remember exactly how I fixed it
<valorie> but we'll start with pulseaudio
<valorie> what version of kubuntu are you running, sophia?
<BentFranklin> On my Lucid -> System Settings -> Keyboard, my keyboard repeat setting keeps getting undone.  Maybe I have a file perm wrong.  Where would I look?
<valorie> sophia, bbiam
<valorie> so sophia. if you have 10.10, you have PA installed by default
<valorie> if so, try either the Veromix widget, or install the package pavucontrol
<valorie> and see what is reported about your headphones
<dustin_> any of you folks good at configureing tor/tork im haveing trouble with setting it all up :( and desperately need help with it to make my system alittle safer if possible.
<bazhang> dustin_, please dont crosspost in multiple channels
<valorie> all folks asking questions which aren't being answered: remember that it is Friday night or Saturday morning over a lot of the world
<dustin_> alright bazhang. you know how at all?
<BentFranklin> To get an app built I just had to install autoconf.  Is it part of some larger package of dev tools i should install?
<Daskreech> !info build-essential | BentFranklin Kinda yeah
<ubottu> BentFranklin: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5 (maverick), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<BentFranklin> Thx
 * Daskreech is all nonsmelly
 * S74rk7 think's someone's just outta tha shower lol
<valorie> evidently sophia only wanted to talk to you
<valorie> she never responded to any of my questions
<_sophia> i'm sorry o.o
<Daskreech> No she's like that
<Daskreech> I've asked her something and got a response like 2 days later
<_sophia> you didn't hit my name up, so i didn't know you were talking to me
<_sophia> been busy O_O
<_sophia> one of my friends is going through a crisis =/
<Daskreech> _sophia: Sorry to hear
<_sophia> will answer your inquiries in a second, valorie :)
<valorie> :-)
<Daskreech> _sophia: speak with valorie though. She's better at this than I am
<_sophia> sure
<_sophia> i have Kubuntu 10.10
<backup-stab> KIL-MRR-1.ITS.Dal.Ca  Should I be afraid?  Its this a legitimate freeware?
<Daskreech> backup-stab: don't be afraid no it's not legitimate
<backup-stab> Ok sorry about that something put the fear of god in me
<backup-stab> its happened before my cascading heart murmur almost killed me
<BentFranklin> (Lucid) Running autoconf, I find I have no libtoolize.  I installed build-essentials.  Would apt-get install libtool be correct?  (I don't like to guess and install things by accident.)
<backup-stab> I need more oooz
<backup-stab> I keep getting killed
<backup-stab> what? its a legitimate complaint
<backup-stab> lol
<backup-stab> later
<valorie> better than Daskreech?
<valorie> wow
<_sophia> valorie , pavucontrol > Output Devices shows both Port: Analog Output and Port: Clear Chat Comfort USB  Headset Analog Stereo
<_sophia> all volumes are at 100%
<_sophia> during the Youtube stream, it shows activity on the first port, but not the second ;d
<_sophia> i've said a few times before that
<_sophia> my headphone volume is on 0 in alsamixer
<valorie> well, I don't always have time to read the whole channel
<_sophia> and for some reason it won't let me increase it from the GUI
<_sophia> it's fine
<_sophia> =)
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: You can apt-cache search for stuff
<valorie> you've moved over in alsamixer with the arrow keys, sophia?
 * valorie starts up alsamixer just in case
<_sophia> yes :/
<Daskreech> Ubuntu also does a pretty good job if you type in the name of a command that you can install but have not of telling you what you need to install
<valorie> m=mute
<_sophia> i move over to headphones, and it won't let me use up-arrow
<valorie> that I remember
<Daskreech> BentFranklin: If you are really paranoid about it you can install apt-file and really get some info on what packages provide certain things you need
<valorie> ok, does it have a tall column, or just a stub?
<valorie> _sophia: does it have a tall column, or just a stub?
<_sophia> let me open it to check
<_sophia> sorry about slow reply too
<_sophia> other stuff at same time >.<
<_sophia> just a stub
<valorie> ok, that means is isn't available
<valorie> so if you hit F2, and then go to the last choice, that should show what's available
<valorie> not sure how to change that, though
<valorie> well, f6 lets you select sound cards
<valorie> one of my cards has loads of choices
<valorie> the other, nada
<valorie> _sophia: also, try f5
<valorie> when I did that, it added "capture" which wasn't there before
<valorie> that might make my mic work!
<valorie> I've never tried using the f keys in alsamixer before
<_sophia> valorie : try f5 where, exactly
<valorie> does your keyboard have f keys?
<valorie> usually small keys on top of your number row
<_sophia> i mean from what screen
<_sophia> :/
<valorie> f1 through f10 or sometimes through f12
<valorie> you just hit the f key on your keyboard, while you are in alsamixer
<_sophia> okay
<_sophia> i hit f5 o.o
<valorie> it gives you various choices
<valorie> see on top?
<valorie> of the alsamixer screen
<_sophia> yes
<valorie> did you get more choices with f5?
<_sophia> yes
<_sophia> i'm not sure how that helps though x.x
<valorie> not sure for you, but it might help ME
<valorie> lol
<valorie> the thing is, if you have just a stub for headphones
<valorie> something isn't right
<valorie> I would try out some of your choices using those f keys
<valorie> escape gets you out
<valorie> sometimes escape twice, if you are two levels in
<valorie> sad, I didn't fix skype
<_sophia> o.o
<mnid> Hi all ^_^ If I request page /index apache returned index.php. How disabled this? Sorry from my english...=)
<_sophia> valorie, what i'm doing isn't going anywhere ;s
<valorie> I'm sorry; I can only suggest the forum or the list
<valorie> or should I say the forums
<valorie> there are two
<valorie> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<valorie> there is also the kubuntuforum
<valorie> which is great too
<_sophia> i already asked kubuntuforum ;d
<valorie> I feel your pain
<dustin_> good night everyone thank you for your help
<mint> hi,by
<mint> whie
<mint> jksdjf
<jemand> Hi, since I did the normal Update 2 days ago FLASH doesn't work anymore.
<jemand> Any ideas?
<kimmo> I am trying to help get ZTE mobile broadband stick MF112 (ID:19d2) working on a kubuntu 10.04, so far with no results. The  device id is supposed to be changed from 19d2:2000 to 19d2:something else by usb_modeswitch, I understand. What should it be changed to? And then what after that?
<daniel3> Where can I find Kubuntu for Netbooks?
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-netbook
<ubottu> kubuntu-netbook (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.205 (maverick), package size 25 kB, installed size 56 kB
<daniel3> umm
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-netbook (from konsole)
<daniel3> oh
<daniel3> so just install regular kubuntu
<daniel3> and install that package?
<bazhang> you want the iso?
<daniel3> Is there one?
<bazhang> not sure, let me check
<Peace-> bazhang: should be one iso
<bazhang> Peace-, yep, just dont see the download link (found the md5sum though)
<daniel3> I bought a Dell Inspirion Duo, going to dual boot linux on it.
<Peace-> daniel3: yea linux is faster
<Peace-> but windows can be usefull
<daniel3> Well duh.
<Peace-> for some application
<daniel3> Yeah I need both.
<daniel3> xchat 2.8.8 Darwin 10.6.0 [x86_64/2.66GHz/SMP]
<daniel3> This is a MacBook Pro
<daniel3> I have triple booted kubuntu, osx, and windows 7.
<daniel3> bazhang, Does KDE for Netbooks or whatever support all the regular full features of KDE?
<daniel3> Is it just like a different desktop view?
<bazhang> daniel3, not sure about that, not tried it
<daniel3> hrm
<marxjohnson> yes
<marxjohnson> it's just a different set of activites
<marxjohnson> for plasma
<marxjohnson> all applications, settings etc are the same
<Peace-> daniel3: it's the same
<Peace-> daniel3: you have all plasma forces
<Peace-> just modded for netbook
<daniel3> okay cool
<Peace-> but you can install the kubuntu-desktop too
<Peace-> on the netbook
<Peace-> that is a lots of applications
<Peace-> but even a configuration file for plasma
<Peace-> you can find the configuration file here
<daniel3> Its got a 320GB hdd, 1.5ghz dual core Atom, and 2GB of DDR3 ram, so i think it should run KDE alright.
<daniel3> I just want something easy to use when I use it as a tablet.
<Peace-> $HOME/.kde/share/config/
<daniel3> Its a convertable laptop.
<Peace-> i have a dual core
<Peace-> intel
<Peace-> 1 gig of ram
<daniel3> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834200145
<Peace-> daniel3: you can boot kde reading this
<Peace-> daniel3: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/03/24/configure-kubuntu-for-everyone/
<Peace-> daniel3: there are gif animated image
<daniel3> Would it support easy switching, like switching it to the smaller layout for when I use it as a tablet?
<Peace-> right button on the destkoo
<Peace-> daniel3: you can see here
<Peace-> daniel3: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/26/plasma-desktopcs1453.jpg
<ct529> hi everybody .... I have two problems here: (1) konsole: when I maximise the terminal it causes the computer to freeze for 10 sec
<Peace-> ct529: justkonsoel
<Peace-> or even others windows?
<ct529> 10.10 with kde 4.6 64 bit
<ct529> Peace-: hi there!
<ct529> Peace-: just konsole
<Peace-> ct529: hi man
<Peace-> ct529: run it on another konsole
<Peace-> i mean konsole , run konsole
<Peace-> i think it's the driver
<Peace-> anyway
<ct529> Peace-: I do not understand :-D
<Peace-> or some configuration file for konsole
<Peace-> LOl
<ct529> Peace-: why would that happen only on konsole? The driver should affect everything
<daniel3> oh cool.
<Peace-> ct529: look http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/26/plasma_howto-throw-ball.gif
<Peace-> ct529: xD kde gnomized anyway... lokk a the gif
<Peace-> run konsole on the konsole :D
<Peace-> well it's not so clear on the gif
<ct529> Peace-: mmmm .... why would that solve the problem?
<Peace-> ct529: not that is not to solve tthe problem
<Peace-> ct529: ti's to sse if konsole write something about its status
<Peace-> i mean error
<Peace-> s
<Peace-> or something like taht
<Peace-> that
<Peace-> ct529: anyway have you tried with a new user ?
<ct529> Peace-: I understand now .... no I haven't
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> new user?
<Peace-> what's if you create a new user?
<ct529> Peace-: I have tons of local settings .... it is really difficult to move to anew user
<Peace-> ct529: you have not to move in another user
<Peace-> ct529: you have only to check if with another user you have the same problem
<ct529> Peace-: yes, of course .... thanks :-)
<ct529> Peace-: it seems it is kubuntu specific .... there is some information on the net
<jemand> Hi, since I did the normal Kubuntu-Update 2 days ago FLASH doesn't work anymore.
<jemand> Any ideas?
<Peace-> jemand: mmm
<Peace-> i dunno but 10.10?
<Peace-> or 11.04
<Peace-> because 11.04 its' still alpha
<jemand> FIXED: Uninstalled and new installed. It runs...
<jemand> 10.10
<Peace-> :)
<jemand> THX
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<cmpsalvestrini> hey guys good morning, i have a problem with opengl screensavers, when i wake up an opengl screensaver i don't see the unlock dialog, which i see perfectly when i run a non-opengl screensaver. what's going on?
<kimmo> I am trying to help get ZTE mobile broadband stick MF112 working on a kubuntu 10.04, so far with no results. The  device id is 19d2:2000 as reposted by lsusb. It does not appear to get recognized as a CD or as a mobile broadband stick. Any hints?
<k00pa> how I can get the old good copy paste system back?
<k00pa> higliht -> autocopy?
<k00pa> oh
<k00pa> looks like it still works
<k00pa> weird
<k00pa> Aaaah, now I get it
<k00pa> there is two different clipboards!
<Tm_T> it's primary selection, it's not "copy"
<k00pa> woop
<k00pa> well whatever, I can copy paste with it :P
<Tm_T> they're two separate systems (:
<k00pa> and middleclick to paste
<newbie123> Hello, it seems I cannot login to my new kubuntu installation. In ubuntu, the same thing happened, but I could login as Failsafe. But not in kubuntu. Could you help me?
<k00pa> yaar
<k00pa> this quick think is much better :P
<k00pa> <3
<Tm_T> k00pa: you can have something copied and then something in primary selection: primary selection is pasted with middleclick and copied is pasted with ctrl+v for example
<Tm_T> newbie123: what exactly is the issue, please describe what happens (:
<masese> hi guys, my issue is my kubuntu 10.04 can't open the Home folder from browsing, trying to open it with vlc.any body to help solve it?
<k00pa> ya
<newbie123> Tm_T: I installed a fresh copy of kubuntu 10.10 But I cannot login. I give the correct password, it seems to load, all those icons come, then it falls back to the login page.
<Tm_T> newbie123: hmm, how much ram your system has?
<newbie123> 1gb
<Peace-> newbie123: ctrl alt f4 , you will try the login from terminal , after taht press startx
<Peace-> startx remember
<Tm_T> hmm that much ram means it prolly isn't OOM-kill
<newbie123> Peace-: I tried that, but the terminal doesnt come. The screen hangs up.
<newbie123> Tm_T: sorry?
<Peace-> newbie123: try with kernel revovery
<Peace-> recovery
<Tm_T> newbie123: nothing, was just wondering one option which is excluded now I think
<masese> Tm_T  do you have yakuake installed
<newbie123> In Ubuntu 10.10, the issue exists, but i could login as failsafe
<Tm_T> masese: nope
<newbie123> Tm_T: i guess not. its a fresh install
<Peace-> newbie123: well there is the failsafate
<Peace-> newbie123: too
<newbie123> but works not in kubuntu, no
<Peace-> install another desktop
<Peace-> kde doesn't work on your machine you can waste a lots of time
<Peace-> trying to make it work
<Peace-> or just install antoehr one
<Peace-> we need of xlog
<Tm_T> Peace-: what would be the reason why KDE doesn't work on his system then?
<newbie123> Peace-: yeah, I installed fedora 14 and now I'm working from that. But not even Ubuntu 10.10. That surprises me
<newbie123> anyway i can fix ubuntu then?
<Peace-> newbie123:  video card?
<Peace-> Tm_T: kernel
<Peace-> Tm_T: video driver
<newbie123> no video card, onboard.
<Peace-> newbie123: well fedora uses another kernel for that
<Peace-> newbie123: it's an intel ?
<Peace-> newbie123: well you have a video card..
<Peace-> integrated but you have one
<newbie123> no amd
<Tm_T> I think we need /var/log/Xorg.0.log from the Ubuntu system most likely to know what is going on
<Peace-> ok
<newbie123> Tm_T: Peace- Thanks . I will try repairing later. I installed fedora over kubuntu. Next time i try it again, i will have the log. thanks again
<masese> anyone to help me solve this. can't open my home folder
<tompalompa> hi everyone
<marxjohnson> hi
<tompalompa> anybody tried to install wine & Steam on Kubuntu 10.10 x64 ?
<marxjohnson> yep
<tompalompa> succesfully?
<marxjohnson> Had quite a lot of success
<marxjohnson> I've used Crossover more recently, I think I did it with Wine originally though
<tompalompa> u know some good guide?
<tompalompa> ic
<marxjohnson> Actually installing steam is just a case of downloading the installer and running it in wine, directx is the tricky bit (Crossover does the tricky bits for you)
<marxjohnson> if you google for a guide on installing DirectX under wine you should find something useful
<tompalompa> oki
<tompalompa> thx
<marxjohnson> np
<arief> hi all
<mren> hi, after the latest updates flash isn't working in Firefox properly, a reinstall fixed it for some sites (e.g. youtube) but not for others (e.g. Google Maps); any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<james147> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi james147 ...having server issues here , had to go with the chat.us.freenode.net server rather thn the regular US ones
<james147> :S
<BluesKaj> it's IPv6 btw , dunno if that makes a diff
<BluesKaj> no freenode servers here in Canada, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> james147, my older compaq doesn't boot with the newest kernel 2.6.35-28..wondering if you've heard of others encountering this ?
<james147> nop
<BluesKaj> ok
 * BluesKaj reverts old pc to 2.6.35-22 with success..goodbye new kernel :)
<BluesKaj> poor gnome 3 ...looks more cartooney than ever ...wonder when Homer Simpson becomes the mascot :)
<kgarr> BluesKaj I know people that would appeal to.
<BluesKaj> kgarr, yeah , obviously a whole lot of gnome users do :)
<kgarr> I knew them long before Linux
<BluesKaj> kgarr, kde users are the 10% minority of ubuntu, but it must be my taste that's all ...never cared for any of those animated shows since I got old and grumpy
<BluesKaj> and gnome can't help reminding me of that cartoon "look"
<kgarr> Be seeing you.
<dustin> good morning everyone
<dustin> lol or afternoon i guess now :)
<james147> dustin: depends on where you are :)
<dustin> heh north dakota for me :) just over slept, spent most of the night learning how to configure my browser for tor:(
<BentFranklin> If I run emacs through a putty connection TERM=xterm.  On the same machine I might run it from an icon on my desktop in KDE.  What would TERM be then?
<BentFranklin> Actually, why would I get xterm across putty?  It's not using the X system, it's all text mode.
<tsimpson> BentFranklin: TERM describes the type of the terminal, not what application it is
<tsimpson> most terminals will use "xterm" to say they support everything xterm does
<tsimpson> which is usually colors and some other advanced features it has
<BentFranklin> tsimpson: Understood.  I am finding that TERM=xterm in a KDE terminal window as well as over putty.  So, I'm trying to find out what emacs sees to decide whjether to run in graphics or text mode, so I can fix key bindings in emacs over putty.
<joe1984> l
<dany> hola,¿como se abren los archivos udf?
<tsimpson> !es | dany
<ubottu> dany: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DarthFrog> Konqueror used to be the pride and joy of KDE.  Now it's not even in the default install of Natty.  :-(
<gomiboy> Ubi major, minor cessat. There is now better software than konqueror.
<gomiboy> and i never liked the browser/filemanager paradigm anyway :P
<BluesKaj> I did like konqueror , but there were too many menu layers to configure it just as a browser equal to the functions o FF etc
<BluesKaj> o=on
<dell> hi guys
<dell> im new to linux
<dell> and i recently tried the different OS of linux
<dell> i am using kubuntu now and i have some serious problems
<dell> my usb ports r not being detected !
<dell> my built in webcam is not workin
<dell> plus the mic and the headfones dont work either
<dell> HELP !!
<BluesKaj> dell . open a terminal (konsole) and type lsusb , then pastebin the output if there is any.
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dell> ok
<dell> no output !
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu version did you install, dell?
<dell> the latest
<dell> 10.10
<dell> my system is
<dell> dell studio 1536
<dell> the menu in the settings for the removable device
<dell> i tried checking them all and even inchecking nothing happened
<dell> i searched alottttttt and tried some stuff no help at all
<dell> :(
<BluesKaj> ok dell, in the terminal type , or copy and paste this into it, sudo update-grub , pastebin the output please.
<dell> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: why is he updating grub?
<c2tarun> dell: go to the link http://paste.ubuntu.com paste your output there and post the link here.
<dell> Generating grub.cfg ...
<dell> cat: /boot/grub/video.lst: No such file or directory
<dell> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-28-generic
<dell> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-28-generic
<dell> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<FloodBotK1> dell: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dell> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<c2tarun> dell: for webcam you can type sudo apt-get install cheese and then it will install cheese can be used for webcam
<dell> where do i publish this paste bin thing
<dell> i have installed cheese no luck !!
<c2tarun> no luck means cheese not running or not working?
<c2tarun> type cheese on terminal
<dell> not working
<dell> no device found
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, there a published bug on luanchpad here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/647043 , I thought if he used the older kernel he might not have these problems , so i wanted to see which kernels he has installed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 647043 in linux (Ubuntu) "Dell Studio 1536 Unable to detect USB ports (Maverick)" [Medium,In progress]
<b2ag_> hey guy ... my xorg is gone wild .. using 100% cpu ... desktop is unusable .. where start to debug?
<dell> which means ?
<b2ag_> guys
<c2tarun> hmm..... well it seems that your chipset is very new and 10.10 is not supporting it properly (same thing happened with me during 10.04) try to update your system, that may not work but its worth giving a shot. I'll also advice you to update to 11.04 as soon as it releases.
<c2tarun> dell: ^^
<dell> :(
<c2tarun> dell: when did you buy your laptop?
<dell> in 2009
<b2ag_> i need idears so i can extract usefull info from this crash and not just kill xorg
<b2ag_> -r
<c2tarun> then I'll go with BluesKaj he may be right and he can help you :)
<BluesKaj> dell , I'm not sure upgrading to 11.04 will help unless the devs have patched the kernel problem
<dell> but i used 10.10 ubuntu as well
 * c2tarun agreed, I thought dell has a new system
<dell> and usb ports worked for it
<dell> i changed to kubuntu then
 * c2tarun mystery continues ;) I dont think there is any diff b/w kernels of kubuntu and ubuntu. :)
<dell> yea thats the point  !
<c2tarun> dell: how did you change to kubuntu, did you install kde-desktop or complete kubuntu?
<dell> no i actually deleted ubuntu
<dell> then complete new install of kubuntu
<dell> actually ubuntu was very slow and  getting stuck all the time plus the graphics were not supported so much
<c2tarun> dell: sorry mate, I dont what is the problem so I cannot help :( but someone surely will. just hang around here for sometime. meanwhile try to ask your query on ubuntuforums.org and ya I agree ubuntu 10.10 is bit slow as compared to other version, If you want than you can try for kubuntu Lucid. that may work. but I am not sure at all.
<dell> :( i have been like searching since 2 days no luck ........
<dell> i gues back to windows then
<gomiboy> dell: try the workaround at the bottom of the page BluesKaj poited you at: add "pci=nocrs" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<gomiboy> dell: then update-grub
<BluesKaj> c2tarun, dell , I have a problem with the new kernel on my (oddly enough) older compq desktop pc , the older kernel works great and recognizes all my hardware , but the new kernel 2.6.35-28 , won't even boot so I removed it.
<dell> how do i add it ?
<c2tarun> BluesKaj: yup, dell's system is also bit old, your idea may work, but first make him check by using the older version if it works then remove the newer one.
<BluesKaj> desti_T2, reboot and try the older kernel down the list from the top , 2.6.35-22 in your grub boot menu ..see if any usb or other HW is recognized after logging in.
<BluesKaj> dell ^
<ct529> hi guys .... a couple of questions .... I would like to change my default search engine from google.com to google.co.uk is that possible?
<ct529> the second question is:I need to draw the plan of a flat, with dimensions, and then do a 3D elevation. This time I would liket o do it on linux. Do you know of a package? I did some googliing but did not find an answer ....
<BluesKaj> ct529, , try that in your browser
<ct529> Hi BluesKaj! What should I try?
<dell> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<dell> do i write it next to it or instead of quiet splash ?
<gomiboy> dell: like this: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash pci=nocrs" then update-grub
<dell> and with or without the " "
<dell> now what ?
<gomiboy> dell: done update-grub? then just reboot and see if it works
<dell> yes
<dell> ok
<dell> thx though :)
<gomiboy> come back to tell if it works :)
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, don't think that solution actaully worked . from what i saw in the follow ups
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: well that bug reports his exact laptop model... then he can try something else :)
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, perhaps the older kernel might
<BluesKaj> I was going to suggest it but my daughter called me , with the BSOD on her windows laptop
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: don't know, but the bug is for 2.6.35-22, so...
<ct529> BluesKaj: sorry, I did not understand what to try in my browser ....
<gomiboy> BluesKaj: what are you teaching to your daughter?!? windows?!?! Joking of course ;)
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, I'm 450 mi away from her , she doesn't listen to  me til it's too late
<dell> hey guys
<dell> it workeD !!!
<gomiboy> :D
<dell> love u
<dell> ok now for the webcam
<BluesKaj> gomiboy, good job !
<dell> u guys r awesome geniuses
<gomiboy> dell: anything to prevent someone to go back to windows :P
<dell> imagine i surfed 2 days and got nothing !
<gomiboy> Well BluesKaj found the bug, that's temwork
<gomiboy> *teamwork
<dell> but i believe linux needs to be more user friendly
<dell> most ppl dont like working around with terminals
<dell> i like it though : P
<BluesKaj> now if I could just convince my daughters and my wife that linux hurts only for a little while not , forever :)
<dell> lol
<dell> but really when ur using linux u really FEEL ur using a machine
<dell> cheese
<dell> help me please
<BluesKaj> dell, the probs with user friendly is ...it isn't in log term :)
<dell> omg
<dell> guess wat
<dell> cheese is working too !!
<BluesKaj> cool
<dell> love  u guys a 1000 !
<BluesKaj> ok dinner ...BBL
<sourcemaker_> what it the kdepim-strigi-addon and how I use it?
<sourcemaker_> it's the package: kdepim-strigi-plugins
<gomiboy> linux IS userfriendly, until you have problems you can even forget about the terminal... and problems mostly rise from hardware manufacturers who don't support it :(
<ct529> guys, I need to draw the plan of a flat, with dimensions, and then do a 3D elevation. This time I would liket o do it on linux. Do you know of a package? I did some googliing but did not find an answer .... anyone with a clue?
<dell> mic help
<dell> i cant get my mic n headfones working
<tertl3> dell
<tertl3> install pavucontrol and padevshooser
<gomiboy> builtin speakers work?
<dell> yess
<gomiboy> do what tertl3 told, and adjust/unmute channels
<dell> it says unable to locate package padevshooser
<tertl3> chooser
<tertl3> soory :\
<dell> ok what shud the master channel be
<dell> azalia controll or internal audio analog
<dell> and which one for playback and capture device ?
<gaelle> hi, i have a usb repeater that also acts as a usb soundcard. worked great until today. suddenly, i can't use it anymore. i can't even select it as the main card for phonon. any ideas how to troubleshoot the problem?
<gaelle> the problem probably came after a hard reset because the computer died during sleeping (or hibernating, however that is called)
<BluesKaj> gaelle,  sudo gstreamer-properties' (A GUI will open) (After configuring a reboot may be in order)
<gaelle> BluesKaj: any idea what package is needed for this command? could not find it yet
<gaelle> actually, i see now that phonon does see the soundcard, but it can't really use it
<gaelle> when i select it with kmix as the master channel, i can't change the mute/not mute setting for example
<jmichaelx> could someone please tell me how to set which browser is used when clicking on a link in thunderbird?
<gaelle> jmichaelx: either in a setting in thunderbird, or in system-settings in the "default applications" submenu
<jmichaelx> gaelle: neither of those are having any effect
<jmichaelx> gaelle: and which setting in thunderbird would you even be thinking of?
<gaelle> jmichaelx: i don't use thunderbird, but if the settings in system-settings don't work, then its a thunderbird problem and you are better off asking them directly
<jmichaelx> i would prefer to ask in #kubuntu , since i am suspecting that this is possibly a kde+thunderbird integration issue
<jmichaelx> gaelle: i came in after you started posting about phonon settings and your audio adapter... what is the problem you are having?
<gaelle> jmichaelx: i have a usb soundcard, that worked until yesterday. today it stopped. i can select it in phonon, but somehow it does not work. my current idea is that it is probably muted, i have yet to find out how to unmute it (i know how to use alsamixer for the first soundcard, but not the second)
<jmichaelx> gaelle: have you tried pressing f6 in alsamixer to change which audio adapter's settings are being managed?
<gaelle> jmichaelx: ... lol, didn't see that ;)
<jmichaelx> gaelle: give it a shot, and report back :-)
<gaelle> jmichaelx: does not seem to be muted.. i hoped that would be the problem
<gaelle> jmichaelx: the problem came up after a hard reset of the machine (the usb soundcard was not connected at that moment). but i doubt that was the cause
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<jmichaelx> gaelle: i imagine you have tried pulling out the card, and plugging it back in?
<gaelle> jmichaelx: absolutely, and rebooting with and without the card connected. the thing is, phonon switches automatically to that soundcard when it is connected, the was it should, just that no sound comes out
<gaelle> jmichaelx: it works under windows
<James147> gaelle: have you checked the sound levels in alsamixer?
<jmichaelx> gaelle: i am still wondering about this being some kind of phonon-setting issue
<gaelle> James147: i just did, couldn't see anything not normal
<jmichaelx> gaelle: are you using pulseaudio?
<gaelle> jmichaelx: default kubuntu install, so i guess, yes
<James147> gaelle: ^^ did you switch to the usb sound device (f6 i think)
<gaelle> James147: yes
<jmichaelx> gaelle: this may be also be a dratted pulseaudio setting
<gaelle> perhaps, i'm just searching the app to change the pulseaudio settings
<gaelle> kmix should really integrate all those tools
<gaelle> it became more or less worthless since a few releases
<jmichaelx> gaelle: it should, but it doesn't all of them
<jmichaelx> gaelle: to be honest, removing pulseaudio may clear things up for you
<gaelle> it worked really great before. but if i can't fix it with the pulseaudio config tool (that i have yet to find), then i'm probably uninstalling it
<jmichaelx> pulseadio is OK, when it works, but using it often results in a lot more problems than benefits
<jmichaelx> gaelle: do you have 'pavu' installed? that might be one tool to play with before removing pulse
<gaelle> jmichaelx: ah, that was the tool i was looking for. lets test it
 * jmichaelx despises pulseaudio
<gomiboy> gaelle: to check if it's a config problem i'd create another user and try from that clean config
<gaelle> gomiboy: doing that, pavu didn't help, brb
<Atomhunter> anyone willing to help me troubleshoot my raid 1 setup on my ubuntu server?
 * gomiboy lost a raid5 installation a week ago :(
<Atomhunter> mine is a 1.5 tb raid 1 but ubi sees it as only 64gigs... and its setup as a NAS in samba...
<gomiboy> Atomhunter: are you talking about a hardware or software raid?
<Atomhunter> its a fakeraid...
<Atomhunter> so done through mobo
<gaelle> new user didn't help. kmix was a little bit more usefull, had more channels (wtf??), but the problem stays. getting rid of pulseaudio now
<draik> Hello all. I built a new desktop and all seems to be working, with the exception of my HDMI tv
<draik> I have VGA and DVI working, just not HDMI
<draik> It worked during the installation of Kubuntu 10.10 64-bit, but the nVidia-settings tool continues to place the TV as "Disabled". Is there a way around this?
<gomiboy> Atomhunter: i had to google for "fakeraid", so i know nothing... god this fakes are awful!!! :)
<Atomhunter> roflmao.... Its pissing me off... my raid is working... but i'm missing 1,427 gigs of space....
<gomiboy> As i understand this fakeraids are just softraids preconfigured by your motherboard... why don't you just go for a pure linux kernel softraid?
<Atomhunter> I would but I couldn't get it working with ubuntu desktop... when you format hdd's do you specifiy a size? or do you partition raids?
#kubuntu 2011-03-27
<gomiboy> Atomhunter: you can do raids with partitions or entire disks, your choice
<Atomhunter> i need the entire disks... *sigh* this is more complicated that I expected...
<gaelle> gomiboy: removing pulseaudio did not help... arg.. now i can reinstall it
<Atomhunter> i should prolly install mdadm....
<gomiboy> Atomhunter: i suppose ubuntu server has install time options to setup a raid, never tried...
<Atomhunter> yea... i but i dont' want to install the OS on the raid... which it always wanted to do (or all the tuts show me...)
<Atomhunter> know a way to boot from cd without an attached monitor?
<gomiboy> Atomhunter: i think os on raid is a Good Thing (tm) :P
<gomiboy> you can make 2 partitions, for sys and for data
<Atomhunter> lol I would... except i need the 1.5tb to back up my desktop too...
<Atomhunter> and the 320 gb is enough for the OS
<gomiboy> Atomhunter: there are for sure "advanced" partitioning options during install that will let you do what you want...
<Atomhunter> yea... *sighs and crawls under desk to reconnect vga from desktop to server*
<gomiboy> Atomhunter: i have to go, if you have questions maybe #ubuntu-server is a better place, bye
<Atomhunter> oh sweet thanks... didn't know there was an ubuntu server
<penguin42> when I slide between workspaces I get a grid but the grid doesn't show anything in it; on Gnome the corresponding grid shows a preview of the desktops rather like KDEs ctrl-F8 view - is there a way to get that into the workspace slider?
<joeb_> BBB"
<joeb_> err .. wrong command
<chrisf_> Testing...  123.
<chrisf_> Is anyone seeing this?
<iflema> !test again | chrisf_
<ubottu> chrisf_: Failed again.
<iflema> yes
<iflema> =)
<valorie> chrisf_: this chan is for support
<valorie> if you have a question, ask it
<chrisf_> It's been a decade since I've been on IRC so excuse the noobieness...
<valorie> welcome back
<chrisf_> I'm struggling with grub2. Is there a channel for that?
<valorie> I don't know much about it, but ask away
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<valorie> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> those links might help also
<chrisf_> I have lost grub after installing Windows but I made it past that :-)...
<valorie> cool
<chrisf_> I just installed Kubuntu 10.04 on a thumbdrive. Works OK so far but the installer added the pendrive to the grub menu and I think made it the default. Now when I remove the pendrive grub gets mad.
<valorie> the /grub2 link should be comprehensive
<valorie> ah
<valorie> this is a bug I ran into also
<valorie> the second link should help you fix that
<valorie> I went about it in a rather half-assed way
<valorie> lol
<chrisf_> Thanks for the help I'll check the link.
<valorie> :-)
<S74rk7> Evening Everyone! :)
<S74rk7> I was wondering... has anyone any suggestions for a firewall GUI for kubtunu?
<iflema> !info guarddog
<ubottu> guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 506 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<valorie> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<valorie> :-)
<iflema> was going to put bulldog =)
<valorie> pitbull!
<valorie> :-)
<S74rk7> So if I get poodle - is that the pink gui ;)
<iflema> S74rk7: ufw command on the cli are very simple
<S74rk7> lol
<valorie> poodle sounds foofy!
<valorie> the pink gui is fluffy
<valorie> !fluffy
<iflema> ufw enable    then    ufw default deny done =)
<valorie> sad, ubottu doesn't know about fluffy
<S74rk7> @iflema, valorie - thanks for the suggestions - gonna check them out now :)
<S74rk7> maybe we should put together a pink fluffy - foofy friendly gui and then we can add it to the bot listings :)
<S74rk7> lol
<valorie> fluffy is done
<valorie> apachelogger/fregl collaboration
<S74rk7> fluffy is real?
<valorie> I think there was some alcohol involved
<valorie> lol
 * S74rk7 alcohol = guilty 8)
<S74rk7> lol
<valorie> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Fluffy?content=125581
<S74rk7> wow...
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> colourful
<S74rk7> not my thing tbh
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> have you guys ever used that package "KleanSweep" ?
<valorie> no, what is it supposed to do?
<valorie> had to take the dog out....
<valorie> on fluffy, also: http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/
<valorie> there is a serious side to it also
<iflema> lols... whats fluffy??
<valorie> or.... semi-serious
<S74rk7> its looks dangerous - could kill your os ... its just a kind of "Cleaner" - like scans for orphaned files n the like?
<valorie> basically, a children's distro
<valorie> ah
<S74rk7> be a bit like CCleaner for windoze?
<valorie> personally, I would rather trust apt-get
<valorie> do sudo apt-get --help
<valorie> and try clean or autoclean
<Pranav_rcmas> Upon logging into Kubuntu 10.10, I get this error: 'Cannot open ConsoleKit session:The permission of the setuid helper is not correct'. My NTFS drives have disappeared, and it also says that ALSA and Flash Player are not found. Yesterday everything was fine. Help please?
<valorie> that works, and will protect your system
<S74rk7> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=28631  <--- KleanSweep KDE ... the one I'm talking about
<S74rk7> looks like you could do a bit of harm though if you didn't know what you were doing...  :)
<valorie> Pranav_rcmas: sounds like maybe a hard disk problem
<Pranav_rcmas> Ouch. Alright, thanks for the help :)
<iflema> Pranav_rcmas: what has changed... what was inatalled/updated yesterday.... anything? what did u do =)
<Pranav_rcmas> Well, I installed new updates from packagekit
<Pranav_rcmas> I do remember that one update was broken though
<iflema> Pranav_rcmas: broken?
<Pranav_rcmas1> If anyone replied, sorry, missed it after this: <Pranav_rcmas> I do remember that one update was broken though
<Pranav_rcmas1> When I open the KPackageKit, it shows 'Unknown error happened'.
<valorie> hmmm
<Pranav_rcmas1> There was one broken package, I think it was a dbus update.
<valorie> that sounds likely
<Pranav_rcmas1> Is there a chance that dbus is not disabled or something?
<Pranav_rcmas1> I mean, not *enabled
<valorie> personally, I would do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<iflema> what version of KDE4.... the default or you put 4.6 on it? Maybe try bring up a command line and type   sudo apt-get update    then do     sudo apt-get upgrade     and see what it reports. the upgrade option will attempt to update installed packages
<valorie> and see if you can get that update fixed
<Pranav_rcmas1> Default version
<Pranav_rcmas1> I'm doing the upgrade right now, will get back. Thanks for the help!
<valorie> S74rk7: did you notice that Kleensweep is a KDE3 app?
<Pranav_rcmas1> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<Pranav_rcmas1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Pranav_rcmas1> :S
<iflema> :S
<S74rk7> valorie: I did, but I opened it and it seemed to run and scan fine - I was curious though, does that have any effect?
<iflema> Pranav_rcmas1: have a little google also and see if any other are in the same boat... maybe even *ubuntuforums* and *askubuntu* as well... ive no GUI here right now!
<Pranav_rcmas1> I googled before coming here, actually :)
<valorie> it should just remove empty folders and files
<valorie> which shouldn't hurt anything
<valorie> from what I read
<Pranav_rcmas1> How do I log into tty console in kubuntu?
<Pranav_rcmas1> *tty1
<iflema> Pranav_rcmas1: try in  a terminal   sudo service dbus status
<S74rk7> it seems to find plenty though, what I mean is, I let it scan for like 5mins and check it and it found around 190MB.... and still climbing...
<Pranav_rcmas1> dbus start/running, process 864
<S74rk7> what makes me curious though, see part of the switch from windows to linux, the bit I'm still trying to get my head around is how to maintain a linux system..
<iflema> Pranav_rcmas1: ctrl+alt+F2    F7 will get you back or stop KDM  sudo servicekdm stop
<S74rk7> I mean in windows, you had a array of disk defragging programs, registry scanners and all the rest of it - techniques to try keep your system running smoothly....
<S74rk7> but in linux, I've been told there is no need for a defragging the harddrive
<S74rk7> due to the EXT4 format...
 * iflema winblows! 
<S74rk7> that was impressive I thought, and when I ask people about AntiVirus... most people tend to ask me why I want to bother first off...
<iflema> S74rk7: virus scanner 4 linux = scan the files/email you serve to windows users
<valorie> no, defragging isn't needed
<S74rk7> that rocks lol
<valorie> most people never need an antivirus
<Pranav_rcmas> iflema, 'sudo servicekdm stop:command not found' and 'sudo service kdm stop: stop: Unknown instance: '
<valorie> gosh, I don't miss those at all
<S74rk7> the speed + stability in linux is unreal...
<iflema> put a gap between service and kdm =)
<Pranav_rcmas> Yeah, I did :)
<Pranav_rcmas> <Pranav_rcmas> iflema, 'sudo servicekdm stop:command not found' and 'sudo service kdm stop: stop: Unknown instance: '
<iflema> oh, really! try gdm
<S74rk7> I mean it was windows 7 I was using when I bought the laptop - and I didn't have any issues ... Windows 7 is a hell of an improvement for Microsoft - if anyone has much experience here with prev windows distros you'll know what I mean
<chrisf_> After installing Kubuntu onto a pendrive my PC will no longer boot without it. I found the grub.cfg file being used on the pendrive. The other grub.cfg is intact on the harddrive but PC no longer uses it. PC is set to only boot from harddrive so how/why is it using pendrive? A better question is how do I switch it back?
<chrisf_> Any ideas?
<S74rk7> but is there really no kind of routine scanners or maintaince task needed to be done in linux?
<iflema> chrisf_: id grab a copy of supergrub disk and boot to the installed kubuntu and then reset grub
<iflema> chrisf_: if you can get in allready even better... just reinstall grub2
<iflema> Pranav_rcmas: it may be    gdm    depending on your setup
<iflema> S74rk7: maybe some cleaning up with apt-get!?! on the occasions occasionally
<chrisf_> Thanks for the advice. I'll try re-installing grub2.
 * iflema i gotta p bbl
<S74rk7> iflema: thanks dude... was just looking the commands there from that "Linux in a Nutshell" book... it has everything... need it on pdf so I could search it would sometimes be quicker lol
<Pranav_rcmas> iflema, this fixed the problem -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705223 :)
<S74rk7> apt-get clean,autoclean, autoremove, check and all that :)
<iflema> goodone
<S74rk7> I've that one bookmarked now, I had your error before in ubuntu too
<_sophia> hello guize
<valorie> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<iflema> S74rk7: try in a terminal    man apt-get     or   man <anycommand>
<valorie> hmmm
<_sophia> why can't i drag tabs around in firefox? ;o
<valorie> not sure -- I can
<valorie> I've never tried before, but it just worked
<S74rk7> thanks again valorie+iflema !
<valorie> you are very welcome
<katsrc> hey guys a delicious KDE Oxygen theme for Firefox 4.0: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen+KDE+%28Firefox+Theme%29?content=117962&PHPSESSID=611422531fe35d6a27206870fa1c3b0b
<_sophia> ;/
<S74rk7> valorie: can I ask you a question please about kde versions? just about something you mentioned earlier if your not busy? :)
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I'm not that knowledgeable, but go ahead
<S74rk7> are there problems you can expect to run into if your running a GUI that is made for a different KDE version?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> usually the problem is that it hasn't been packaged
<valorie> but if it is running for you, I doubt you will have problems
<valorie> now there are some differences like DCOP vs. dbus which will create problems in some apps
<valorie> but in general those have either been reworked to fit the new tech
<valorie> or dropped
<valorie> you might get more specific info in #kde
<S74rk7> It has me curious just what kind of effects it would cause, but I haven't got time right now to go reading into desktop enviroments (Gnome/KDE) atm lol - reading up on firewall commands and different gui's
<S74rk7> lol
<valorie> right
<S74rk7> thats a good idea though
<valorie> in general, the difference is the toolkits
<valorie> Gtk vs. Qt
<valorie> besides the obvious style and approach difference
<S74rk7> GTK is tied to Gnome (or what I think its called -thats used in Ubuntu) and QT being a KDE kind of enviroment?  I ask as I've heard I think of Xubuntu?  is that a different style again?
<valorie> Xfce, yeah
<valorie> one more different desktop
<valorie> oh, it's Qt, not QT
<valorie> QT=QuickTime
<S74rk7> ahhh lol
<valorie> Qt is a programming environment, as is Gtk
<S74rk7> I thought you were gonna QT was yet another variation
<S74rk7> lol
<valorie> quicktime is the Apple video format
<S74rk7> no no I know :)
<valorie> there are so freaking many choices in linux
<valorie> it's bewildering
<valorie> I've been using it for about 10 years, and I'm just now getting it all sorted out
<S74rk7> thanks though, no just I've only been using linux for about 2-3months and I'm only getting it configured to a point where I want to start learning the ins+outs....its a different language lol
<valorie> I was just a user for many years, until I volunteered
<S74rk7> linux I mean... its crazy... a different world in computers...
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> the important thing is to keep an open mind, find out what you like, and please yourself
<valorie> and don't take any of it too seriously
<valorie> it ain't religion
<S74rk7> see thats part of the problem I'm having at the minute...
<S74rk7> I like too much...
<S74rk7> lol
<valorie> that's fun!
<S74rk7> because of the choices...open mindedness it gives you a chance to let your imagination dream something up.... and your on the perfect platform in linux to make it possible....
<S74rk7> I'm loving it... theres so much to take in sometimes though... I was a windows user for 13years... I loved messing around in all different topics and things...but you always seem kind of limited almost when you want to get inside things and see how it all works...
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> what can I say - I'm a geek lol
<valorie> me too
<valorie> the world needs more geeks
<S74rk7> we all must just unite! lol
<valorie> well, that means herding cats
<S74rk7> lmao..
<valorie> people do unite, around projects that interest them
<S74rk7> I know I think that is great...
<valorie> so find out what you like, and hang around the project channel, and start to help out
<valorie> it's fun
<S74rk7> even this irc I'm just getting started like 2 days ago...
<valorie> irc is an awesome tool
<valorie> I love it
<valorie> have been using it longer than linux
<valorie> mirc ftw!
<S74rk7> I always heard of it but never looked into - message forums were usually my method of sending/receiving support
<S74rk7> It reminds me of chatrooms waaaay back in like 96 when I got my first windows pc and the internet in... good ole 56k :P lol
<valorie> ubuntuforums and kubuntuforum both rock
<valorie> and the mail lists are good too
 * valorie started online with 300 baud
<S74rk7> mailinglists is something I have always been curious about... I never got round to looking into it
<valorie> but I didn't start using IRC until about 2000
<S74rk7> I'm self taught a lot of what I know... I have to read up n research n play about myself so when something looks nice and complicated to play with I leave it to come back to when I finish whatever I'm doing at that time lol
<S74rk7> so I never could ask someone in person to show me or run me through the basics ... this irc and the channels is great to learn from in too
<valorie> well, there is the beginner's channels
<valorie> which are for beginners to ubuntu, to programming, -- lots of stuff
<valorie> really friendly, helpful people
<valorie> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<valorie> oh, what's it called
<S74rk7> its great even for just reading and keeping up with the topic... learning from other peoples problems... as when you guru's are explaining how to fix it you explain whats going wrong... helps piece together how things work n all lol
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<valorie> to find the beginner's chans, do /msg alis list beginner
<valorie> great stuff
<S74rk7> I see what you mean irc rocks...
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> and the bots on here lol
<S74rk7> clever
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> I was playing around a little with irc commands last night... well just making a channel and that... creating identities and trying to see what the /mode command was all about lol
<S74rk7> thanks for all the advice and info :)
<valorie> yes, the bots are really useful
<S74rk7> I like that response it does... "Please dont think I'm intelligent" .... I thanked it thinking it was a user of something before and it done it lol
<S74rk7> valorie: Hey thanks, the /msg alis list <---> command rocks... can search for channels now :)
<valorie> :-)
<S74rk7> and it supports boolean operators :-)
<S74rk7> lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: People used to have conversations with the bot and get upset and leave before that :)
<S74rk7> lol - awww I bet that was funny though lol
<S74rk7> when the people came back or something and then find out it was a bot... I'd lmao
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> Daskreech: How are you tonight then mate?
<Daskreech> Peckish
<S74rk7> dude... my thoughts exactly... I was setting the laptop down to go make something real quick... got the munchies a while ago lol
<Daskreech> !list is This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. Looking for channels? see !alis. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<S74rk7> then I seen you msg... love the shortcut though... for the notifications... you shown me how to set it up last night :) its great - real handy.. its getting to the stage now in linux I'm using the touchpad less and less with the ease of setting up keyboard shortcuts for everything... :)
<bazhang> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<root__> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<root__> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<root__> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<S74rk7> how can you talk to FloodbotK1? lol
<bazhang>  /msg ubottu please root__
<S74rk7> what does he have to say :)
<root__> flood
<root__> flood
<root__> 04:32 < root__> flood
<root__> 04:32 < root__> flood
<root__> 04:32 < root__> flood
<FloodBotK1> root__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> root__, please stop that
<S74rk7> oh...  lol
<S74rk7> that was probably my fault bazhang I asked lol
<Daskreech> ha
<Daskreech> In any case do not IRC as root
<S74rk7> Daskreech: I know to be weary about the root privies for things... can I ask just out of curiousity ... what makes you say that ? :)
<S74rk7> probably a n00b question but :)
<Daskreech> S74rk7: There are 1/2 dozen ways people can trick you into giving over information across IRC. You can also allow direct connections with IRC. Why would you want to chance that someone could find a bug in them while you are logged in as root
<Daskreech> There is no reason why you need root to talk to someone on the internet
<valorie> that's the whole point of sudo
<valorie> saddle up when you need to
<valorie> other wise, do not
<S74rk7> ahhh direct connections... you mean for say example file transfer and that?
<Daskreech> yes
<S74rk7> no I know - I think the whole sudo thing is a great security measure in linux... windows with always admin privies as default for most users
<S74rk7> ha... I'm just noticing the send file action when you right click on usernames...
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> so if I knew how... could I have a server running on another computer...create an irc channel....have bots/some kind of irc server running to my configuration - log on to my channel from somewhere else - and run various commands if I have everything talking to each other ... setup file transfers and all that ?? all from irc and bash scripting?
<valorie> sure
<valorie> that's why there are so many warez servers
<S74rk7> so would you say to be weary of file transfers and stuff on irc too? you know from strangers n all :)
<valorie> YES
<valorie> dcc can be dangerous with strangers
<S74rk7> dcc? direct connection ... whats the other c? lol
<S74rk7> communication?
<valorie> not sure
<valorie> but it starts in IRC, and then is direct computer <> computer
<S74rk7> is that the technical term though... tcc?
<valorie> dcc, yes
<valorie> with people you know, it's an easy way to send a picture or something
<Daskreech> Direct computer Connection
<Daskreech> There are no servers in between
<valorie> but I would make sure they are not only friends, but also regularly use anti-virus, etc.
<S74rk7> right... :)
<valorie> if they are win users
<Daskreech> And also that they bathe
<Daskreech> smelly users....
<S74rk7> Dask
<valorie> rofl
<S74rk7> lol - there be no smelly users direct computer connecting with me... thats for sure!!
<S74rk7> lol
<S74rk7> no but seriously...
<S74rk7> so even accepting a connection from someone on irc is dangerous?
<valorie> DCC, yes
<valorie> regular PMs, no
<valorie> they are annoying, but not dangerous
<valorie> it is considered impolite to PM without asking
<S74rk7> I thought it would have been that... I could accept say a file of some sort... but the protection from if I was going to open it or and it was looking root privies/password auth. then I could ignore/cancel it and I'd be pretty sade
<S74rk7> *sade = safe
<valorie> it's like public sex in a park
<valorie> maybe you won't catch a disease
<valorie> but why would you risk it?
<S74rk7> ahhh I'm sure you and Daskreech know all about that - lol - its part of the burden with knowing the ways of the linux jeidi
<Daskreech> valorie: To be on Jerry springer?
<valorie> rofl
<S74rk7> LMAO
<S74rk7> you two aren't wise lol
<valorie> hey, I never ONCE have been on Jerry Springer!
<Daskreech> I know right! Or we would have been on Jerry Spinger then migrated to a reality show
<S74rk7> lol - that seems a trend lol
<Daskreech> attached ourselves tosome slightly washed up music artist had a huge public showing of love gone quiet for two months  then reappeared in a movie with Nick Cage
<Daskreech> Then gone crusading for poor children around the world to raise themselves up out of poverty by having companies give money to get Linux laptops to third world countries
<Daskreech> umm
<Daskreech> with KDE
<Daskreech>  ok so we are back on topic :)
<S74rk7> don't think I've seen that one... when's that coming out? sounds like a cool sequel to Drive Angry :)
<S74rk7> only with a van.... and a little Tux on the top... lol - I'd participate :)
<S74rk7> Anyone tried out LibreOffice?
<valorie> well, I have open office
<valorie> the predecessor
<valorie> I've been using it for years
<valorie> even on windows
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Openoffice is LIbreoffice
<petete> it's like openoffice with a different name
<S74rk7> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/The-Cold-War-Between-OpenOffice.org-and-LibreOffice
<S74rk7> I found it n just in case you guys were interested :)
<shadeslayer> !ot | S74rk7
<ubottu> S74rk7: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Daskreech> :)
<S74rk7> sorry should have been more specific :) was aimed at you Daskreech n petete :)
<S74rk7> I'm not spamming lol
<Daskreech> S74rk7: Spam and offtopic are different things
<S74rk7> yeah I know... I was generalising....
<valorie> for offtopic, oddly enough, there is #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> :-)
<Fanfare> Hi Folks, I'm looking for a highlighting tool/command... Like grep but nut filtering but highligting...
<Fanfare> FYI: found way to highlight: <command w output> | less then /pattern
<minotux> 速度
<zelda> Hi what is the name of utility which comes up when Alt+F2 is pressed?
<Daskreech> krunner
<Daskreech> you are welcome
<pappy> /list
<noaXess_kubuntu> good morning
<noaXess_kubuntu> how do i check local timzone settings?
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> alguien me ayuda
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ekrava> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu> ok
<dell> hi guys
<dell> i am unable to fix up my mic for skype
<dell> i installed pavucontrol and padevchooser but no luck
<livecd> dell: mm
<livecd> dell: i will remove pulse at all
<dell> ?
<dell> any suggestions
<Peace-> dell: ok
<Peace-> read this
<Peace-> dell: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fnowardev.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F09%2F18%2Faudio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10%2F&rct=j&q=%20nowardev%20audioo%20problem%20kubuntu&ei=fRSPTaiCNYPLtAa966iNCg&usg=AFQjCNGxunMG0ZQpiN1AEcYeeRyToCQMyQ&cad=rja
<dell> ok peace thx
<dell> i got my headfones working but the mic is still a problem !
<dell> my inbuilt mic or the one with the headfone both dont work
<dell> any suggestions
<Peace-> dell: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> dell: in a terminal
<dell> my mic in is empty
<dell> i made it to line in
<dell> no help :(
<dell> any way to test mic im using the recorder to test it now
<dell> no recording
<dell> is any body good in shell programming ?
<Peace-> dell: ok
<Peace-> dell: can you do a screenshot?
<Peace-> dell: presssing stamp shoukld run a program to do that
<dell> screen shot for what ?
<dell> fixing mic
<dell> or programing
<Peace-> dell: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> screenshot
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i audio
<Tank997> Anyone home?
<Peace-> Tank997: ?
<Tank997> Tseting Quassel
<Tank997> testing :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: saving setting for kde-gnomified http://wstaw.org/m/2011/03/27/plasma-desktopnd3921.jpg
<kujules> hello people. Where can I find "Oxygen KDE Options"??
<tsimpson> probably in system settings
<kujules> not at all, i have a kubuntu german version
<tsimpson> kujules: #kubuntu-de may be able to help
<kujules> thank you
<chrisf_> All: I've screwed up grub. If I have 2 harddrives.  sda=WindowsXP.  sdb=Kubuntu10.10.  If I use a SystemRescueCD I can tell PC to boot off sdb and grub menu shows up fine and can boot to both OSs fine. How do I get the MBR to point to sdb?
<James147> chrisf_: you have to tell your bios which drive to boot
<James147> chrisf_: or install grub to the mbr of the other drive
<chrisf_> Bios is set to boot of harddrive. I tried installing grub to sda (windows) drive but that didn't help.
<James147> its set to boot off which hard drive?
<chrisf_> The PC is definitely trying to launch my botched grub install off sda. How do I tell PC to boot from sdb instead?
<James147> chrisf_: in the bios ^^ there should be a way to set which disk to boot off
<chrisf_> I have set the partition flag on sdb1 to "boot" but I may be confusing something.
<James147> (as well as what device to boot from... some times they are merged into one menu, some times they are seperate)
<James147> chrisf_: that just tells the bios that the disk is bootable, not which to boot ^^
<chrisf_> I'll look at bios again.....
<petete> you can install grub to the mbr
<chrisf_> bios says cdrom/harddrive/USB/etc. Nothing about specifying which drive. It must choose first HD.
<chrisf_> I've tried pushing grub onto both of these drives per web docs. No love so far.
<James147> chrisf_: might be on a different page ^^ there is normally somewhere you can select the drive prority
<chrisf_> Grub installed onto sda but there's no menu upon boot. I get a "grub>" prompt instead.
<James147> chrisf_: that suggests that is wasnt installed correctly
<morticum> hello
<James147> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<morticum> I was wondering how to format an external fat32 disk. I've installed KDE Partition Manage but it doesn't seem to have the option, surprisingly.
<chrisf_> Yes all of this is grub2
<James147> chrisf_: how did you install grub before?
<James147> (to sda)?
<chrisf_> morticum: I believe gparted will format the drive FAT32 for you.
<gomiboy> morticum: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/yourpartition   (be careful, make sure yourpartition is the right one!)
<morticum> Thanks a lot guys. Odd that KDE Partition Manager doesn't offer the same or similar features as GParted.
<chrisf_> I started with WinXP on sda. Installed new drive. Installed many iterations of Kubuntu onto sdb. Every time Kubuntu handled grub setup. Grub menu on sdb is what I want to preserve. I then tried installing Kubuntu on a pendrive. It worked but MBR pointed to sdg (pendrive) for grub. Not what I wanted. Pulled pendrive and now trying to get things back to good on PC.
<James147> chrisf_: you can install grub to the mbr of a different drive the menus and config files are on
<chrisf_> I'll try pushing grub onto sdb again using instructions from http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<gomiboy> chrisf_: yes, chroot is the way to go
<petete> mkfs.fat32 should do the trick of formatting the drive
<chrisf_> Problem still the same for me. Grub installed on sdb and works with the help of a boot CD. By default PC wants to boot from Windows in sda. Ugh.
<chrisf_> Rephrase... PC wants to boot grub from sda.
<Bauldrick> weird thing with a samba share - if I try to remove a file/folder (right click > delete) it never allows it ( error = Creating folders is not supported with protocol trash.) - however, if I simply highlight said file/folder and press (on keyboard) [del] it dletes it.... what gives?
<BluesKaj> chrisf_, have you changed the boot sequence in the BIOS to boot the sdb drive ?
<chrisf_> OK it's fixed!!!   It was the BIOS all along. I didn't think I could choose hard drive boot order since tapping "-/+" did nothig for me. However, I had to use "-/+" on the numeric keypad. After that the boot order swapped around and it found grub on sdb.  Thanks to everyone that helped. Especially all of you that kept me looking at the BIOS.
<BluesKaj> chrisf_, yw
<BluesKaj> chrisf_, the arrow and enter keys are your friend in the BIOS
<chrisf_> BluesKaj: What through me off was it didn't accept me tapping -/+ in the upper row of the keyboard. Only on the number pad did it work.
<BluesKaj> chrisf_,that's odd
<sant> ciaooo
<Nikosss> can swap partition be on a logical partition?
<petete> yes
<Nikosss> i have already a home primary partition and i made an extended one (logical) for home. how can i move my data there securely?
 * James147 would use rsync ^^
<draik> Is anyone here running with 2 video cards? I have a general question on usability.
<Mithrandir_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<draik> Mithrandir_: You're right. Sorry.
<draik> I got a nVidia GeForce 210 with VGA, DVI and HDMI output. However, only 2 work at a time. I was wondering if I can get another video card to work with a 3rd monitor.
<draik> And how good of video response do you get with the 2 cards? (any lag, etc)
<D8rMax> ji
<Mithrandir_> draik: might ask in #phoronix
<draik> Thank you.
<BluesKaj> hi dell_ ..we can do it here
<dell_> thank u
<dell_> but its a bit on a code
<BluesKaj> dell_,  it's best to discuss problems here rather than in private , then more ppl can help
<bartje> hi guys...
<bartje> and girls..
<BluesKaj> hi bartje
<dell_> i am trying to do program my own shell and i cant get the cat and echo command to run
<bartje> I've got a bit of a user rights problem.. my sudo rights have dissapeared
<dell_> if someone cud debug the code a bit
<Mithrandir_> dell_: What are you coding it in?
<Mithrandir_> bartje: Whoops :) what did you do?
<bartje> installing samba
<bartje> after reboot, my sudo rights were gone
<bartje> I didn't even touch the user-configuration tools
<BluesKaj> dell_, a bash script , pastebin it so we can take a look
<dell_> http://pastie.org/1722807
<dell_> thank u
<bartje> how do I get it back? I don't even have a root account, apparently
<bartje> anyone an idea?
<vaappa95> how i install flash on my kubuntu
<tsimpson> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<BluesKaj> vaappa95, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vaappa95> thx
<bartje> I checked the sudoers file, and it is empty... How did this happen?
<draik> How do I change the hostname on my desktop?
<draik> Just edit the /etc/hostname file?
<BluesKaj> dell_, the only thing missing is  #! /bin/sh
<Pontios> hey is it faster to move than copy some gigas within the same disk?
<BluesKaj> bartje, in the terminal run sudo visudo , check that
<bartje> bart@Bart-KX:~$ sudo visudo
<bartje> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<bartje> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<bartje> sudo doesn't work anymore, no point in using it to start visudo
<Pontios> hey is it faster to move than copy some gigas within the same disk?
<bartje> and I can't create a root account without sudo ofcourse, full circle, from where do I know that?
<NathanaelG> hi all
<dell_> blueskaj , i cant run the commands cat and echo here
<BluesKaj> dell_, where ?
<amichair> what's an easy way to rip an exact iso image from a cd or dvd for backup purposes?
<tsimpson> amichair: there's probably GUI ways to do it, but I just do "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/me/someCD.iso"
<dell_> the execlp() command
<dell_> did u try running it ?
<amichair> tsimpson: sounds pretty straightforward :-)
<tsimpson> dd is basically a copy command, "if" is "in file", "of" is "out file", really simple :)
<amichair> tsimpson: will it retry bad sectors etc.? I want to backup some old cds, some of which are starting to rot (but still readable with multiple attempts, I hope)
<tsimpson> as long as the system can read it somehow, it should work
<tsimpson> dd will just attempt to read X amount of bytes and write that out
<amichair> ok, I'll try it - thanks
<bartje> sudo rights back :-)
<BluesKaj> bartje, yay, rebooted ?
<bartje> rebooted in recovery mode, selecting root access, and changing the rights of the /etc/sudoers file to 0440
<amichair> tsimpson: I see there is a dd_rescue with some added recovery (bad sector handling), etc. good to know.
<BluesKaj> ahh
<bartje> somehow it was changed... probably something htat happened during the samba installation
 * BluesKaj avoids samba as much as possible ..smb client and server are fine , the samba gui is iffy in my experience
<bartje> it is weird that it changed the rights of the sudoers file
<BluesKaj> very
<James147> bartje: what are the contents of that file?
<NathanaelG> sudoers defines who can sudo (change permission) under what circumstances
<NathanaelG> so you might be in group wheel and not have to enter the password etc...
<bartje> indeed, it was empty when I opened it, but perhaps because I didn't have the rights to read it... lol
 * James147 wanted to see if anything is wrong in the file ^^
<James147> bartje: and you shouldnt ^^
<James147> (have the rights to read it, only root should)
<James147> bartje: normally getting locked out of sudo is bacause you are no longer in the admin group, or the rules changed in the sudoers file, not beacuase you cant read it (since only root should be able to)
<bartje> still no explanation why my account got locked out, I only installed samba
<James147> bartje: did your groups change?
<BluesKaj> samba permissions?
<bartje> no, my groups didn't change
<James147> bartje: o well, it works now right? i would check the contents of the sudoers file to make sure nothing is there that shouldnt
<James147> ^^ just to be on the safe side :)
<bartje> but I did get added to the sambashare group, perhaps there went something wrong while adding my account to that group.
<steelhead> hi, how do i unzip these files from the command prompt ?  europe.osm.bz2.part.00  europe.osm.bz2.part.01
<bartje> it works again indeed.. I just hope it won't happen again after installing some more software.. lol
<James147> bartje: it shouldnt...
<James147> though it shoudnt have happened the first time :) but at least you know what to do now, boot to recovery and addyour self to the admin group or edit the sudoers file :)
<ashmew2> Hi , how do i install the header (.h files like KApplication) ?
<rekcuFniarB> ashmew2: -dev packages, for example libgtk2-dev
<ashmew2> well , which dev package
<ashmew2> ive installed libkde4-dev , kde5-dev
<ashmew2> qt4-dev is installed
<ashmew2> cmake is installed
<ashmew2> Just trying to make the Hello World Dialog Box , but i cant find the header files
<rekcuFniarB> which headers do you need?
<ashmew2> KApplication
<ashmew2> KAboutData
<BluesKaj> steelhead, try ther unp app it can unzip /uncompress most "any compressed xtns"
<rekcuFniarB> maybe kdelibs5-dev ?
<BluesKaj> ther=the
<ashmew2> installed kdelibs50de
<ashmew2> it doesnt have it
<rekcuFniarB> ashmew2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=karmic&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=kaboutdata
<shadeslayer> !find KApplication.h
<ubottu> File KApplication.h found in libcgikit-ruby1.8, libvdk2-doc, python-kde4-doc
<shadeslayer> weird
<tsimpson> !find kapplication.h
<ubottu> File kapplication.h found in kdelibs4-dev, kdelibs5-dev
<ashmew2> tsimpson , i installed the kdelibs5-dev
<ashmew2> but i still cant locate KApplication
<ashmew2> !find KApplication
<ubottu> File KApplication found in kdelibs5-dev, libcgikit-ruby1.8, libvdk2-doc, python-gtk2-tutorial, python-kde4-doc
<tsimpson> ashmew2: where are you looking?
<ashmew2> /usr/iunclude
<ashmew2> include**
<ashmew2> and also did a locate KApplication
<tsimpson> the .h files are in /usr/include, the "wrapper" header is in /usr/include/KDE
<tsimpson> so /usr/include/kapplication.h and /usr/include/KDE/KApplication
<ashmew2> not there
<tsimpson> if you want the shorter headers, then use -I/usr/include/KDE when you compile
<tsimpson> it's there, in kdelibs5-dev
<icwiener> ashmew2: What is the exact command you use to look for those files?
<ashmew2> locate kapplication.h
<ashmew2> locate KApplication
<icwiener> ashmew2: You might want to try just to execute "ls -la /usr/include/KDE/KApplication"
<tsimpson> locate uses a database, which updates once a day by default
<tsimpson> your cache is out of date
<ashmew2> i did a sudo updatedb
<tsimpson> does the file "/usr/include/kapplication.h" exist?
<ashmew2> i just completely removed kdelibs5-dev
<ashmew2> reinstalling it
<ashmew2> wait 10 seconds
<ashmew2> OK! now i have a kapplication.h
<ashmew2> in the /usr/include
<ashmew2> YAY !
<ashmew2> the code's compiling ahead now
<ashmew2> but wait
<ashmew2> QtCore/qglobal.h : No Such file
<ashmew2> OMG
<tsimpson> are you compiling manually?
<tsimpson> ie using the g++ command directly?
<ashmew2> KDevelop
<ashmew2> using KDevelop
<tsimpson> well it's not adding the Qt include path, so you need to fix that
<ashmew2> following the tutorial for Hello World dialog
<icwiener> ashmew2: Look on packages.ubuntu.org for files ending QtCore/qglobal.h and install the package it gives you.
<ashmew2> kk , icwiener
<ashmew2> !find qglobal.h
<ubottu> File qglobal.h found in libqt3-headers, libqt4-dev
<tsimpson> it's in libqt4-dev and it's installed
<tsimpson> kdelibs5-dev depends on it
<icwiener> packages.ubuntu.com ... :)
<ashmew2> can do it here :P
<ashmew2> just learned this 2 min ago from someone on the IRC lool
<icwiener> Sure, I just corrected my misspelling
<ashmew2> already installed libqt4-dev
<tsimpson> --> well it's not adding the Qt include path, so you need to fix that
<ashmew2> is KDE acting weird because i did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop from the gnome desktop
<ashmew2> well , how do i fix that
<ashmew2> in KDevelop's settings ?
<tsimpson> look in the kdevelop settings
<tsimpson> Qt includes are in /usr/include/qt4
<ashmew2> /usr/include/kdemacros.h:162 : fatal error: QtCore/qglobal.h : No Such file
<tsimpson> yes, it's not adding the Qt include path
<ashmew2> yes i do have a qglobal.h gile
<ashmew2> file**
<ashmew2> omg, will have to run Kdevelop as sudo to add custom paths
<Starminn> Since installing KDE on Ubuntu, Firefox pages have looked awful. The font is so unbelievably thin that it really becomes a hassle just to read what's on the page. Tips/help?
<tsimpson> ok, if he comes back ^ yell at him for wanting to run KDevelop with sudo...
<icwiener> asfyxia: Unlikely.
<tsimpson> Starminn: have a look in System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK+ Appearance
<icwiener> asfyxia: Sorry. ;)
<BluesKaj> Starminn, open kmenu/apps/settings/system settings and set your fonts there
<Starminn> tsimpson: There's a lot of "apperance"s but none just "Appearance"
<Starminn> It does it in GNOME, though, too.
<BluesKaj> applications appearance
<tsimpson> Starminn: may be "Application Appearance"
<tsimpson> it changes depending on KDE version apparently
<Starminn> tsimpson: Thought so. Just makng sure. :)
<Starminn> tsimpson: It's still doing it. Everything matches up perfectly before/after KDE but it's so thin.
<BluesKaj> I wish chrome followed the other browser integration policies , my large monitor make the tab and toolbar/bokkmarkbar fonts too small to read
<Starminn> Interesting. Chrome also does it to me.
<Starminn> (the terrible fonts thing I'm having)
<BluesKaj> I like chatting on our media server pc which is connected to our plasma tv , so I guess the chrome devs don't realize alot of ppl are doing this now with the advent of hdmi outs on graphics cards
<BluesKaj> onboard graphics cards are including hdmi outs now ..it's very common...altho I'm using an nvida 8400gs that has dvi out
<BluesKaj> dvi to hdmi cable
<BluesKaj> Starminn, which kde version ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: didi you see on kde 4.61 dolphin hangs a lots opening your home ?
<Starminn> BluesKaj: KDE4? Whatever the latest is I suppose since I installed it yesterday
<BluesKaj> Peace-, not here
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well it's bug :P
<BluesKaj> Starminn, open dolphin help , about kde
<Starminn> BluesKaj: 4.5.1
<BluesKaj> Starminn, maverick, right ?
<Starminn> BluesKaj: Yep.
<Starminn> BluesKaj: Ran GNOME for like 5 months, always hated KDE, decided to give it another chance, I'm quite enjoying it this time around, but I'm disappointed that it's messing with my webpages. ;) HAha
<BluesKaj> well you could upgrade to kde 4.6 with : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Starminn> Where's Konsole at?
<BluesKaj> kmenu/apps/settings
<BluesKaj> err apps /system
<BluesKaj> I can never remember ...the menu makes no sense to me ..I just add what i want to the panel , menus are pita to me :)
<NathanaelG> just press ALT + F2 and type konsole
<NathanaelG> Starminn:  just ALT F2 and type konsole
<BluesKaj> icons in the panel work
<NathanaelG> I rarely use the panel
<BluesKaj> typing is a pita too
<NathanaelG> mostly alt f2 ;-)
<NathanaelG> I type faster than I run my mouse
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, you're just trying to be a purist
<BluesKaj> :)
<NathanaelG> BluesKaj: is it so obvious? nope; then I'd say do it all in bash ;-)
<yofel> well, I'm on NathanaelG side here, but I mapped alt+f2 to meta+space
<BluesKaj> I have to stay out of #ubuntu ..I'm forgetting where all the gnome menus etc are now
<NathanaelG> yofel, clever solution
<NathanaelG> even faster - I might try that, although I ll mostly press alt f2 and ask myself why nothing happens ;-) @yofel
<BluesKaj> NathanaelG, yeah , I have some aliases in bashrc , they work well
<yofel> haha, well, that's what gnome-do used back in my gnome days, so I was simply used to that and wondered why meta+space didn't do anything :P
<NathanaelG> Ouch yofel ;-)
<NathanaelG> though I havent run gnome for ages
<yofel> me neither, I'll see what G3 looks like when It comes out
<yofel> but I'm really not a friend for a desktop environment where the 2D and 3D environments look different
<NathanaelG> I'm one of those naïve kde fanboys that comes home after a poker evening at 0 o Clock and start updating to the new kde versions
<NathanaelG> well
<BluesKaj> yofel , I'm waiting for gnome to adopt homer simpson as their mascot ...it's getting too cartooney for my taste :)
<yofel> heh, well, I'm running natty, so I can't really way anything against that ^^
<yofel> lol
<NathanaelG> lol
<NathanaelG> so rue
<NathanaelG> *true , sorry
<BluesKaj> natty here as well. seems to be fine so far
<BluesKaj> after the xorg mess was over... I had to wait for that to be fixed '
<yofel> NathanaelG: btw. you left -de before I could answer earlier, I don't know if that's possible, but plasma-widget-smooth-tasks is an alternate task manager in win7 style I think
<Starminn> Still looks bad, BluesKj
<yofel> showing only icons
<BluesKaj> Starminn, which fonts did you choose ?
<Starminn> BluesKaj: Ubuntu size 9. Have been using it and still am.
<BluesKaj> and what's your resolutiuon
<Starminn> 1024x1280 (or vice versa, whatever it is)
<sourcemaker> how can I use the kde-pim-plugins for strigi?
<kujules> :D
<BluesKaj> ok, Starminn have you nenabled the anti-aliasing and maybe try a higher dpi
<Starminn> BluesKaj: Nope, and I've got to go to work.
<Starminn> Thanks for your time, though.
<NathanaelG> yofel: yes but smooth-task is buggy on 4.6.
<yofel> :/
<martinalex> hey, how may i disable this greetings in the kubuntu-netbook version of natty?
<spungo> Can't seem to  enable focus follows mouse without setting autoraise on, even though click to focus is checked in Systems Settings >  Window Behaviour > Focus
<James147> spungo: is "rase, with the following delay" checked?
<spungo> Sorry I meant that raise is unchecked...
<micca> sounds like poker!
<micca> I raise... hmm unchecked
<micca> a chak-raise
<micca> check*
<spungo> I fold
<micca> :)
<micca> hehe
<micca> good fold
<FloodBotK1> micca: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> spungo: hmm, well focus follows mouse here dose auto rais the windows without the "raise, with..." being checked :(
<James147> doesnt auto raise ^^
<spungo> James147: Thanks for the help - maybe I should just stick with click to focus for now eh?
<rats_> Hi all When I have multiple irssi tabs running in Konsole and try to close one of them using the close tab ( red X) in the lower right corner it breaks my right click drop down menu with copy paste preference....in it.Any idea
<rats_> for all tabs
<alberto> #torredelgreco
<rats_> If I use /exit or file> close tab all ok
<danny_> Hi
<danny_> I have a Aspire 5942g and the lm-sensors not detect my sensors
<spungo> Is there a way to get all the old konsole profiles  back? (without re-creating them manually, I mean)
 * spungo yawns
<spungo> non stop chat in here , eh? -- I can barely get a word in edgeways... 8¬P
<ubuntu> how can i install flash?
<quant> ubuntu, package kit, search for flash, install
<ubuntu> the command for console
<ubuntu> i want
<quant> ubuntu, remove gnash before that if it's installed
<ubuntu> quant: what is the command for console
<quant> ubuntu, apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree probably
<ubuntu> idiot names
<ubuntu> how can i install flash in ubuntu from terminal?
<marxjohnson> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<marxjohnson> or flashplugin64-installer if you want 64bit
<draik> How do I set Konqueror to be the default file browser?
<draik> Also, where do I choose Pulseaudio to be the default audio controller?
<kujules> system settings, standard components i suppose
<draik> Thank you
<heavy_soft> hello ppl
<heavy_soft> can i forward to kde 4.5.5 after upgrading 4.6.1 ! ?
<Aison> when I play musik, video, or whatever with vlc
<Aison> the sound is turned of after around 10minutes
<Aison> then I have to restart the playing and the sound is back
<Aison> quite strange
<yaotecatl> hi
#kubuntu 2012-03-19
<brad_> anyone run spotify on wine? having some issues with that.
<tbruff13> Daskreech: hey I am having issues with Kbuntu and LTSP
<tbruff13> Daskreech: hey I am having issues with Kubuntu and LTSP
<tbruff13> Can anyone help me an application in Kubuntu 12.04 is trying to gain root access by running gksu I have gksu installed and the window pops up but when i enter the correct password it says it is incorrect
<Daskreech> tbruff13, Which application?
<Daskreech> brad_, what issues?
<glisignoli> Question: I've installed some packages (some games, and the music app "hydrogen") but they don't seem to be showing up in the menu.
<glisignoli> Anyway I can add them?
<uberdub> do they show up in your filesystem?
<glisignoli> Yep
<glisignoli> their installed
<glisignoli> I can launch them from the terminal
<uberdub> yeah should be able too
<glisignoli> I just thought they would automatically show up in the menu like in gnome
<uberdub> usually they do
<glisignoli> hmmm
<uberdub> sometimes they dont
<uberdub> not sure why.......never been annoying enough to get to the bottom of lol
<glisignoli> dang
<uberdub> you can add them easily enough though
<glisignoli> Heh, I would say thats a pretty important feature to have with a desktop os though
<glisignoli> Is there a menu editor?
<uberdub> right click on the "K" kickstart menu button
<uberdub> which version you running?
<uberdub> did you install them from the repos?
<gfl_> Здрасте. Кто сталкивался с проблемой подключения по вафле, когда стандартный нетворкменеджер кде отказывается подключаться к скрытым сетям?
<Daskreech> Installing from the repos pretty much gets them a Menu entry
<Daskreech> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zizzatdu> Hello everyone! What's the best operating system?
<szal> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zizzatdu> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zizzatdu> I see :)
<zizzatdu> Thanks :)
<ibiwor> how can I change the font name and size for Kubuntu universally?
<ibiwor> er, I mean. For all applications, menu, panels etc
<hateball> ibiwor: easiest is to launch krunner and type "fonts"
<hateball> ibiwor: should launch the proper settings page
<ibiwor> hateball: krunner?
<hateball> ibiwor: alt+f2 :)
<hateball> (per default)
<ibiwor> ah-ok :)
<ibiwor> hateball: I opened it and saw Ubuntu 9 selected for majority of them and clicking Defaults changed it to Sans Serif. What's the default?
<hateball> ibiwor: I'm not sure actually. I'd guess the KDE default is Sans Serif, and the Kubuntu default is Ubuntu.
<ibiwor> hateball: KDE default looks good over tiny fonts before. Secondly, could you tell me what anti-aliasing does in Fonts?
<hateball> ibiwor: I prefer the Ubuntu font, I just adjust the size. AA makes them look smoother
<hateball> eliminates pixelated edges and such
<ibiwor> hateball: Thanks. Lastly, I was looking for a way to reduce translucent nature of panels. I tried searching for Translucency in All Effects in System Settings > Desktop Effects, but there is no option for panels
<hateball> ibiwor: does that mean opacity?
<hateball> <- not a native English speaker
<ibiwor> hateball: Yes. The Task Manager in the bottom Panel is sometime not clear. The Title of the Window minimised to the Panel is not clear irrespective of the desktop background
<ibiwor> Thanks hateball
<dcorbin_work> I do "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade" and it upgrades a bunch of packages.  I then do "apt-get dist-upgrade" and all it wants to upgrade is:   linux-headers-2.6.32-39 linux-headers-2.6.32-39-generic-pae linux-image-2.6.32-39-generic-pae python-pycurl xul-ext-ubufox
<dcorbin_work> That seems like an awfully small dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hateball> dcorbin_work: that's because dist-upgrade isnt the same as release-upgrade
<dcorbin_work> hateball: I don't see "release-upgrade" in the man page.  Can you give me a pointer?  (I may not be out of date, and that's fine too)
<Pici> dcorbin_work: Are you trying to upgrade to the next release of Kubuntu?
<GirlyGirl> dcorbin_work: check "lsb_release -a" to check your version
<dcorbin_work> Pici: I'm trying to stay reasonably current.
<dcorbin_work> lucid 10.0.4 LTS.  But seeing that, I think I'll say with the LTS version.
<GirlyGirl> dcorbin_work: Kubuntu 10.04.4 is no longer maintained at least its kde components are not
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl,  10.04 is an LTS release . it's still maintained
<dcorbin_work> BluesKaj: Great. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work,  12.04 is the next LTS , it's due to be released around the end of April . the release date has changed , so I'm not sure exactly
<BluesKaj> dcorbin_work,  looks like April 26th
<aman-dev> hey
<aman-dev> anyone there to hep me out  ?
<aman-dev> help(
<Tm_T> aman-dev: hi, if you tell your issue with details, those who can help will try help (:
<aman-dev> yes
<aman-dev> i'm working with kdevelop ide and now want to analyze its code
<aman-dev> so my question is how to do so  ?
<Tm_T> analyze kdevelop's code?
<BluesKaj> aman-dev,  ask iun #kdevelop
<aman-dev> ya I'm asking there too
<BluesKaj> we don't do devel / code analysis work here , we help ppl with regular installs
<aman-dev> ok sorry
<aman-dev> nd thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> on a level where apps are fully developed , aman-dev
<CQ_> hello, how close to beta 2 are we?
<CQ_> nvm, found it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ibiwor> Hi! Installed xfce4 and lxde packages as the names are to try xfce and lxde DE early. Soon after installing them, on restart I noticed a change of grub background from default blue to a one based on debian something like this - http://lazybrowndog.net/debian/squeeze/bugfixes/grub/spacefun-grub-widescreen.png - and similar background when KDE loads with a splash screen.
<ibiwor> Other than that, the desktop effects fail to load on login that only enabling them from desktop effects works but partially. How can I fix this?
<ibiwor> I tried remvoving/purging the xfce4 and lxde packages the behavior repeats
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  install kubuntu-desktop ?
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: I didn't install lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop DE on Kubuntu as it may cause interence/conflicts with applications and such. Only lxde and xfce4 packages
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: My base system is Kubuntu 11.10
<ibiwor> lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop desktop system*
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: ?
<joao> ola
<joao> ?
<joao> k
<joao> kk
<joao> k
<FloodBotK1> joao: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  I have no idea where that debian image would have come from , it's definitely not part of kubuntukde afaik
<iMsaN> Muon software market crushes
<ikonia> ?
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: I think that spacefun grub image and splash screen is due to lxde package installation. But can you help me fix abnormal desktop effects bahavior please?
<iMsaN> Any solution for that
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.org/204204 http://imagebin.org/204205
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,   abnormal desktop behaviour with which desktop ?
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: Kubuntu itself. I have removed the meta packages for lxde/xfce4 and desktop systems were not installed
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  afaik , kubuntu itself installs kubuntu-desktop by default , and that image you posted is not familiar to me , so  if you don't have kubuntu desktop installed I don't know waht I'm dealing with
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: As I said. On my base system Kubuntu 11.10 I installed lxde and xfce4 meta packages only for desktop environment. xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop packages for desktop environment were not installed. And when problems were found in grub image, splash screen and desktop effects I removed
<ibiwor> xfce4 and lxde packages. So now the system is with kubuntu-desktop as it was before. And the images are KWin notifications which is part of kubuntu-desktop
<ibiwor> xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop packages for desktop system* were not installed
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  open a pakage manager and check if you have kubuntu-desktop installed for sure , please ..I'm still confused here
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: Yes, kubuntu-desktop is installed - http://pastebin.com/7rwt20s8
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  have you rebooted since removing xfce etc?
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: Yes, I rebooted after removing xfce4 and lxde packages for DE. It didn't help but I do see option to use lxde and xfce in login screen but they don't work. You can do 'apt-cache search xfce4' and 'apt-cache search xubuntu-desktop' for clarification ...
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  in the terminal , sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lxde and http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xfce4 if that helps to find  the problem
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: But won't that affect my configuration and such in KDE?
<designbybeck_> Any Wacom users know how to get Wacom settings in Kubuntu 11.10 like the ones shown here and in Ubuntu? http://libregraphicsworld.org/blog/entry/linuxwacom-0-14
<BluesKaj> no , it's not purging, ibiwor
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: Will my desktops and widgets go with that?
<ibiwor> desktops as in pagers, wallpaper, widgets
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/pRcrftc1
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  the configuration files will be retained ..it basically replaces missing files
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  so what are you desktop effects issues ?
<BluesKaj> your
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: As http://imagebin.org/204204 http://imagebin.org/204205 says Blur, Box Switch, Cover Switch, DEsktop Cube etc
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: brb
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  so these effects in the list won't work ? because all I see is a list of effects but no indicator
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: They could not be activated
<BluesKaj> ok, you may need a different graphics driver , what graphics card ? Have you installed the recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: Oh no. They have been working great till now. Only xfce4 and lxde packages installation caused that
<ibiwor> and purging them didn't help
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  well removing xfce etc may have dropped the driver down to a default such as nouveau
<BluesKaj> just check the additional drivers to make sure
<ibiwor> Checked, its like before.
<BluesKaj> w2hich is ?
<ibiwor> nvidia
<andreaxxx> hello! any workaround for bug #941989?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941989 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "wrong textcolor in tooltip of gtk apps" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941989
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx,  check in #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  ok nvidia, but which driver ...the recommended one , there may be several choices , and not all are suitable for 3D and DR
<andreaxxx> BluesKaj: i was sent here :D
<BluesKaj> from where andreaxxx ?
<andreaxxx> from #kubuntu-devel
<BluesKaj> try ubuntu+1 like Riddel suggested
<andreaxxx> k
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx,  have you read tyhe bug , there's a workaround described there if you scroll down slightly
<andreaxxx> yes, but i reboot (probably also if i exit the session) then i must go and delete those files again
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx,  have you updated /upgraded and dist-upgraded today ?
<andreaxxx> yes. btw, the problem exists also using gtk2-engines-qtcurve and has started manifesting since xsettings-kde was introduced, i think
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx,  I had that problem earlier today , Kubuntu 12,04 - KDE 4.8.1 , and it disappeared after updating/upgrading and dist-upgrade , and rebooting
<andreaxxx> i'll try that now then!
<andreaxxx> brb
<BluesKaj> qtcurve here as well
<andreaxxx> BluesKaj: no luck, i also tried the suggested workaround but after logging out and in again the bug was still present
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx,  sorry , dunno how to help , mine got fixed so.....  :(
<delac> I'm trying to create ad-hoc wireless network with knetworkmanager, but I only get "Error... psk"? What might be wrong  and could anyone point me to good tutorial?
<andreaxxx> BluesKaj: no prob :)
<BluesKaj> delac,  is an ad hoc necessary ?
<delac> BluesKaj: I'm trying to set my laptop as wireless AP
<jessie> delac: If possible, Master mode is better than ad-hoc.
<jessie> Then the clients can connect to it as if it were a real AP.
<delac> jessie: I only seem to have infrastructure and ad-hoc options
<delac> well, seems the "psk" error seems to have occured because I tried to use WPA/WPA2 Personal security. Setting the security to None clears that (going to fix that later), but I still don't see the AP with my phone...
<ibiwor> BluesKaj: I fixed desktop effects problem just by toggling desktop effects multiple times and playing with effects like unlocking widgets and shrinking/resizing panels. And splash image is also changed to default from spacebar. But I just don't understand how grub image got changed on installation of lxde and xfce4 packages
<BluesKaj> ibiwor,  ok , good
<ibiwor> Ok :S
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh joy! something with qtlib isnt amd64 compatible?
<Whiskey`Wonka> trying to update packages and getting a error that 'not all packages could be upgraded'
<jessie> delac: That's likely because your phone won't connect to Ad-hoc networks. I know that my PS3 and Zune and Android all don't connect to ad-hoc networks.
<Whiskey`Wonka> mmm that time it was libqt4-opengl:amd64
<delac> jessie: well, the phone is android... why doesn't it want to connect to ad-hocs? :(
<BluesKaj> delac,  this might help , http://exain.wordpress.com/2011/03/31/making-a-wifi-hotspot-access-point-using-linux-wifi-lan-cardusb-adapter/
<Porkman> Hi... could someone help me? I need to assign the meta key into something
<Porkman> Like, I'm trying to play nethack on terminal, and my keyboard has no meta key at all
<jessie> Porkman: That is likely easily solved.
<jessie> System Settings -> Input Devices -> Keyboard -> Advanced Tab -> Alt/Win key behavior
<jessie> See if there's anything in there that will work. :-)
<jessie> Porkman: Probably the Left Alt is Left Win would work, though there might be better. I dunno.
<Porkman> hmm, lemme check that out...
<Porkman> Hm, I don t have anywhere to do that, jessie
<GirlyGirl> Porkman: There is an option in sys settings to invert meta and alt if I remember well, problem is the alt combinations won't work
<jessie> Porkman: What version of Kubuntu are you on?
<Porkman> Oh, I have no idea :p I don't really know how to use linux, i just cant stand windows any longer
<BluesKaj> Porkman,  open kme3nu>apps>system>terminal/konsole  , type , lsb_release -a , look for Release , it'll show something like 11.10
<BluesKaj> kmenu
<tbruff13> can someone tell me how to join the ubuntu bug squad so I can work on aiding with bugs for Kubuntu 12.04
<rork> tbruff13: see their website https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad or ask in #ubuntu-bugs
<tbruff13> rork: i look at their website and there is no real guide to joining i even clicked on join and it says how to help with bugs but not how to join
<tbruff13> and i am in ubuntu-bugs and i am not getting anyone
<rork> for the record: how to join the bugsquad is on their main page in the last paragraph (under requirements)
<engeform> ffkngk
<engeform> conectado
<engeform> happy
<bazhang> !br | engeform
<ubottu> engeform: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<engeform> #unbutu br ?
<engeform> I am new!
<KarmaComa> when i try to open any .tar.gz file to install through for example icon manager in system manager, or i open .tar.gz login theme in theme manager to install a popup msg appears telling me the following and it freezes "systemsettings requires an additional plugin to decode this file... "The following plugin is required:
<KarmaComa> application/x-bzip decoder
<KarmaComa> Do you want to search for this now?"
<KarmaComa> when i click search the window disappears
<KarmaComa> and nothing
<KarmaComa> and i have bzip installed and rar and unrar and 7zip
<KarmaComa> and everything
<KarmaComa> anyhelp please?
<KarmaComa> or if anyone knows the exact name of the package i need to install to solve this problem?
<DarthFrog> KarmaComa: Yes, but I'll tell you only if you promise to put everything in one line in the future and not clutter up the screen with unnecessary lines.  If you so promise, then install the bzip package.
<DarthFrog> Or bzip2
<KarmaComa> hehe okay :)
<Oxymoron> One question, when using magnet links. When I press on them in Chrome, file transfer thing (working module in activity bar) starts but never close and KTorrent acting weird compared to torrents. In uTorrent on Windows, they open as a usual torrent file. Why is that?
<Oxymoron> One question, when using magnet links. When I press on them in Chrome, file transfer thing (working module in activity bar) starts but never close and KTorrent acting weird compared to torrents. In uTorrent on Windows, they open as a usual torrent file. Is it possible to change magnet links behaviour in KTorrent and Chrome? I also do not want the download folder to be like */share/apps/magnet_io
<almoxarife> Oxymoron: yes, that issue is not new, and in kubuntu you might have an easier time tagging the mag link to ktorrent, in ubuntu its difficult
<Oxymoron> oops wrong channel :P
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: it works open in Ktorrent but nothing else. Would like KTorrent to open it as a torrent, to select files to download, download destination etc.
<almoxarife> Oxymoron: I copy the magnet link and open it in ktorrent with 'url-open'
<Oxymoron> almoxarife: For me it works open it in Chrome as a usual link. But then when downloading in Ktorrent, the path is /*/share/apps/magnet_io something like that. So then I move the downloaded files to another destination when it is finished.
<Oxymoron> But it takes unneccessary load on my HDD ...
<Oxymoron> Isnt there any more convenient method to open magnet links then that?
<john___> Umm... Does anyone know how to set up Japanese input? I'm not having any luck getting anything to work
<john___> Anyone have any idea how to set up language input? I could really use some help
<chilubrin> ahh it's a wonderful day
<BarkingFish> Evening guys, just wondering if someone could help me.  I was working on here about 10 minutes ago, when my whole screen went black and the monitor dropped to standby.  I couldn't even reboot with ALT SysRQ B - I've been over my system logs, kernel logs and the like, and can't see anything wrong.  Anyone got any ideas what might cause this?
<jessie> BarkingFish: The first thing that comes to mind is a failing power supply.
<jessie> The second is overheating. My initial guesses are not software, but hardware.
<BarkingFish> power supply is possible.  Overheating I'd be weary of, since the computer is nothing more than a shell, no sides top or base, i'm in a room with aircon on, all the windows open, and my fan is running at 4500RPM.
<BarkingFish> i've got plenty of silver oxide on the chip & heatsink, good contact on both
<BarkingFish> I can't think of much else which would overheat
<BarkingFish> i'm just thinking if the video driver crashed, would that also switch the monitor off?
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can you help me figure out what package Kubuntu power manager is so i can update a bug report
<tbruff13>  can anyone help me figure out what package Kubuntu power manager is so i can update a bug report
<BarkingFish> tbruff13, hold on a moment
<tbruff13> BarkingFish: i am not being lazy i have looked
<tbruff13> for kubuntu-power-manager searched power and kubuntu power
<BarkingFish> no problem, I'm not assuming you're lazy :)  I come here to help, not to pass judgement :D
<tbruff13> BarkingFish: i am not saying that either its just when i did work on the mint irc i got a lot of you could just google that questions
<Daskreech> !info powerdevil
<ubottu> Package powerdevil does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> hmm
<BarkingFish> tbruff13, we don't support mint here, and I couldn't comment on their services :)
<BarkingFish> what are you running on, laptop or desktop?
<BarkingFish> !info powersave
<ubottu> Package powersave does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info klaptopdaemon
<ubottu> Package klaptopdaemon does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> wth?
<tbruff13> BarkingFish: i know this what confuses me
<tbruff13> i cant find any packages
<BarkingFish> !info pm-powersave
<ubottu> Package pm-powersave does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> I think something is amiss with ubottu here. All of those packages in theory should exist.
<BarkingFish> !info upower
<ubottu> upower (source: upower): abstraction for power management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.13-1 (oneiric), package size 87 kB, installed size 476 kB
<BarkingFish> aha
<tbruff13> i will search launchpad
<tbruff13> BarkingFish: is that the package i need to add to the bug
<Daskreech> tbruff13, what is the bug?
<tbruff13> Daskreech: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/959483/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959483 in Ubuntu "The Kubuntu 12.04 Power Manager does not detect changes in the charging and discharging of the battery" [Undecided,New]
<Daskreech> This is KDE 4.8 I presume?
<tbruff13> Daskreech: yes i believe so
<Daskreech> hmm ok
<tbruff13> hold up ill check there bug system
<Daskreech> tbruff13, if you press alt+F2 and type restart do you get a Reboot option?
<tbruff13> Daskreech: not in kde right now one sec be right back got to boot into it
<Daskreech> There should be a pwer runner that does the queries for that
<tbruff13> Daskreech: what was that instruction
<tbruff13> I am in Kubuntu now
<yofel> tbruff13: the power manager is powerdevil which gets its battery information from upower using solid
<yofel> it would be good to know whether upower notices the AC unplug
<tbruff13> yofel: i will check on that
<Daskreech> !info powerdevil
<ubottu> Package powerdevil does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> !search powerdevil
<ubottu> Found:
<Daskreech> yofel, sure ?
<Daskreech> !find powerdevil
<ubottu> File powerdevil found in kde-l10n-ca, kde-l10n-de, kde-l10n-et, kde-l10n-fr, kde-l10n-it, kde-l10n-nl, kde-l10n-pt, kde-l10n-ptbr, kde-l10n-sv, kde-l10n-uk (and 81 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=powerdevil&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<tbruff13> Daskreech: yofel okay here is what i came up with i do not know how to command upower to show me something but when i click on the battery icon with it unpluged it says discharging but the icon still looks plugged in
<tbruff13> Daskreech: i will add that package to notify people
<Daskreech> yofel, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=oneiric&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=powerdevil
<yofel> Daskreech: powerdevil is part of kde-workspace
<yofel> powermanagement in solid is part of kdelibs
<yofel> tbruff13: hm, works for me, but if it says discharging this should work...
<Daskreech> Well I know about libsolid4
<yofel> open konsole, run 'upower --monitor' and then plug the AC out
<Daskreech> !info libsolid4
<ubottu> libsolid4 (source: kde4libs): Solid Library for KDE Platform. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 235 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<Daskreech> yofel, Is it a "name" or is there an actual powerdevil binary?
<yofel> Daskreech: you're looking for kded_powerdevil.so - the services are all shipped as libraries
<Daskreech> !find kded_powerdevil.so
<ubottu> File kded_powerdevil.so found in kde-workspace-bin, kde-workspace-dbg
<Daskreech> \o/
<tbruff13> thank you guys
<tbruff13> I will be using Kubuntu 12.04 64 bit as my main os
<yofel> \o/
<mihail> hey , can i have russian support at this chanel ?
<mihail> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<artao> hai. i REALLY need a way to force my mouse cursor to redraw plz
<artao> while remaining logged int
#kubuntu 2012-03-20
<artao> please? anyone?
<Scunizi> In Libreoffice when I hover the mouse over an icon at the top (printer, pdf, print preview etc) the resulting popup box is black with no visible text in it.. I've played around with themes, cursours etc with no effect.. How do I fix this?
<artao> echo >> echo >> cho >> ko >> o >> o
<eodchop> does anyone know of a photo app that integrates with picasa?
<artao> i don't use Picassa, but I do like gtkam
<forevis> hi, i used wine, and my font are really tiny, small
<forevis> i dont want to reboot
<forevis> ;/
<brad_> im using the linux version of firefox, but I'm having some problems installing adobe flash.. suggestions?
<uberdub> whats the problem?
<uberdub> is the plugin installed?
<brad_> it wont install
<uberdub> have you verified that by entering about:plugins in your address bar?
<uberdub> is this a fresh install?
<brad_> yes
<uberdub> yes a fresh install? yes it shows up in about:plugins?
<uberdub> what happens when you enter "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" in a terminal?
<uberdub> make sure youve enabled multiverse(IIRC) in your repos
<wangyi> hello
<ultrixx> hi
<Daskreech> Hi
<artao> howdy
<artao> ask entrace, to hell ... it's easier
<chull> how can i move korganizer to my new home directory?
<Daskreech> chull, hmm?
<Daskreech> what do you want to move?
<chull> Daskreech, sec - chalcedony will speak
<chalcedony> Daskreech, earlier we moved my husband's home directory to /home/old/ - kde didn't keep it's settings in the new /chull/home/
<chalcedony> so now we need to copy his korganizer to the new one
<Daskreech> you mean /home/chull ?
<chalcedony> yes that
<chalcedony> sorry
<Daskreech> :-) just trying to be clear
<chalcedony> i'm so tired i'm not sure which of us is a boy
<Daskreech> when you said you moved it you renamed his old home directory (I'm going to guess it was /home/chull/ as well) to be named /home/old ?
<chalcedony> Daskreech, yes
<chalcedony> you're good!
<chalcedony> we *finally* got firefox copied back
<Daskreech> and then you copied over the Documents, Downloads Pictures and so on?
<chalcedony> he did yes
<chalcedony> he likes gui - i like command line
<Daskreech> Peanut Butter and chocolate
<chalcedony> hehe
<chalcedony> he had a stroke (brain attack) and can't speak or understand speech, he often doesn't remember
<Daskreech> So as an aside. Why was a new home folder made?
<chalcedony> he broke something in /var/ i think - it wouldn't let him get past login and pass
<chalcedony> gave an error
<Daskreech> chalcedony, and it will let him login now?
<chalcedony> i could ssh in
<chalcedony> yes :)
<Daskreech> ha ha well lets make a small test if you would be so obliging
<chalcedony> when i went to sleep he was trying to get Adobe9 to read pdfs, it was in some weird place.
<Daskreech> If you are too tired please let me know
<chalcedony> when i woke up he couldn't get past login.. 3 days ago.
<chalcedony> no problem i'll keep at it
<chalcedony> he really needs his computer and i need to know when our appointments are
<Daskreech> :) ok let me do a quick acid test
<chalcedony> sure :)
<Daskreech> Are you familiar with virtual terminals?
<chalcedony> let me know when i need to be on his computer. i'm on a laptop
<chalcedony> yes
<Daskreech> You can ssh in ?
<chalcedony> yes
<Daskreech> Ok is he logged in over there now?
<chalcedony> the side of a waterbed is a rotten place to sit - especially for most of 3 days
<chalcedony> yes he's logged in
<Daskreech> Ok can You log him out then ssh over to him
<chalcedony> we have lots of stuff open about kde
<Daskreech> ah
<chalcedony> we closed the calendar
<chalcedony> i just have files listed
<chalcedony> nothing that will break until it needs rebooting
<Daskreech> :) ok
<Daskreech> so you can logout then?
<chalcedony> if needed
<chalcedony> shall i ?
<Daskreech> Yes please
<Daskreech> then ssh in
<Daskreech> and mv /home/chull/.kde /home/chull/.kde-bak
<Daskreech> then sudo cp -ra /home/old/.kde /home/chull/
<Daskreech> That last one may take a while
<Daskreech> When that's done try logging him back in
<Daskreech> let me know if he logs in at all
<chalcedony> ok it's almost done shutting down .. who knew he had so much open
<Daskreech> Ha ha :) cool
<Daskreech> littlegirl, hi
<chalcedony> hi littlegirl
<littlegirl> Hey there. (:
<chalcedony> black screen, still running
<chalcedony> i guess it's taking it's time closing things
<Daskreech> that's fine
<Daskreech> Sorry though you may lose some of those things when I'm done but I can restore those if you need them
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> imho it's broken
<chalcedony> still running
<chalcedony> with the screen black after i clicked shutdown
<chalcedony> probably have to turn off the power supply
<Daskreech> chalcedony, No you can ssh in and run sudo service kdm restart
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> not responding to ssh
<Daskreech> oh wow :-)
<Daskreech> can you jump to a VT ?
<chalcedony> i think i should turn it off and back on
<chalcedony> then it ought to let me in fine
<chalcedony> it's been ok
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> Maybe something is broken?
<chalcedony> it shouldn't be running
<Daskreech> ssh?
<chalcedony> it's restarting now
<Daskreech> ok
<chalcedony> it's ubuntu 10.10 with .kde etc - korganizer
<chalcedony> now it should let me login
<Daskreech> ssh
<chalcedony> i'm in
<Daskreech>  mv /home/chull/.kde /home/chull/.kde-bak
<Daskreech> no errors?
<chalcedony> ok doing it now
<chalcedony> the one thing i hate about putty is you can't paste to it
<Daskreech> yess you can
<Daskreech> right click is paste
<chalcedony> that worked
 * Daskreech nods
<chalcedony> it doesn't work to paste to putty in windows7
<Daskreech> Oh phooey
<Daskreech> then sudo cp -ra /home/old/.kde /home/chull/
<chalcedony> if you want pasting i can go to my ubuntu box ;P
<Daskreech> Worked?
<chalcedony> yes
<chalcedony> what's next Daskreech :)
<Daskreech> ok try login on the machine now
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> that worked fine
<Daskreech> really?
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> open korganizer
<FloodBotK1> Daskreech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> quiet you
 * chalcedony pats FloodBotK1 
<chalcedony> hmmm!
<chalcedony> KResource Migration Tool opened and successfully migrated
<chalcedony> and closed itself before i copied the text
<Daskreech> do you have your calendar back?
<chalcedony> not sure - there are a fair number of errors in the terminal i used ot start it with
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> umm
<Daskreech> <_<
<Daskreech> pastebin ?
<chalcedony> does not show the appointments that i can see
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> close it then
<Daskreech> Still sshed in?
<Daskreech> if so can you tell me what ls /home/old/.local says?
<Daskreech> chalcedony, shift-Insert should also paste into Putty
<chalcedony> try pastebin.com/i4teYS1x
<chalcedony> Daskreech, it says share
<Daskreech> chalcedony, ok ls /home/old/share/akonadi
<Daskreech> Just let me know if you have a number of files or not a lot
<chalcedony> ~$ ls /home/old/share/akonadi
<chalcedony> ls: cannot access /home/old/share/akonadi: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> shift insert!
<chalcedony> works!
<Daskreech> chalcedony, sorry ls /home/old/.local/share/akonadi
<chalcedony> no problem :)
<chalcedony> ~$ ls /home/old/.local/share/akonadi
<chalcedony> akonadiserver.socket  db_data  db_misc  file_db_data  mysql.conf
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> Trying to work out if it would be better to do this logged out
<chalcedony> ok
<Daskreech> alright let's chane that
<Daskreech> chance
<Daskreech> StopAkonadi
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> :~$ StopAkonadi
<chalcedony> StopAkonadi: command not found
<chalcedony> Daskreech, should it be two words?
<Daskreech> sorry
<Daskreech> Alt+f2
<Daskreech> Akonadi
<chalcedony> trying on his computer
<Daskreech> There should be a control panel where you can shutdown the Akonadi server
<Daskreech> oh
<chalcedony> Daskreech, alt f2 opens a 'run' window
<chalcedony> how about top?
<Daskreech> yes type akonadi in there
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> no such file or directory
 * Daskreech sits up
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> Do you have an akonadictl command?
<chalcedony> it might be more interesting than you thought?
<Daskreech> Yeah :)
<chalcedony> ~$ akonadictl
<chalcedony> D-Bus session bus is not available!
<chalcedony> "[
<Daskreech> try akonadictl stop
<chalcedony> and lots more stuff
<chalcedony> :~$ akonadictl stop
<chalcedony> D-Bus session bus is not available!
<chalcedony> "[
<Daskreech> :-(
<Daskreech> sudo service kdm restart
<Daskreech> That should kick you out
<Daskreech> Don't want to swap the database without knowing if it's up or not
<Daskreech> then you can ssh in and run
<chalcedony> :~$  sudo service kdm restart
<chalcedony> [sudo] password for chull:
<chalcedony> kdm: unrecognized service
<Daskreech> mv /home/chull/.local/share/akonadi /home/chull/.local/share/akonadi-back
<Daskreech> chalcedony, This is Kubuntu ?
<chalcedony> Ubuntu 10.10 with kde
<Daskreech> oh
<Daskreech> sudo service gdm restart ?
<chalcedony> let's try that
<chalcedony> :~$ sudo service gdm restart
<chalcedony> gdm start/running, process 3082
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> mv /home/chull/.local/share/akonadi /home/chull/.local/share/akonadi-bak
<Daskreech> then sudo cp -ra /home/old/.local/share/akonadi /home/chull/.local/share/
<Daskreech> then try login and open korganizer again
<chalcedony> :~$ then sudo cp -ra
<chalcedony> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `then'
<chalcedony> the 1st command looks fine though
<Daskreech> chalcedony, no then :) cp should be the first thing on that line
<chalcedony> lol
<chalcedony> didn't see that
<chalcedony> :~$ sudo cp -ra
<chalcedony> cp: missing file operand
<chalcedony> Try `cp --help' for more information.
<Daskreech> hmm?
<Daskreech>  sudo cp -ra /home/old/.local/share/akonadi /home/chull/.local/share/
<chalcedony> ok it likes that
<chalcedony> done
<Daskreech> login and start korganizer
<chalcedony> okies
<chalcedony> looks frozen screen
<chalcedony> i'll try shutting it off again
<Daskreech> On login?
<Daskreech> Or on starting korganizer
<chalcedony> no login it just says in small white letters Ubuntu 10.10 and of the 4 dots below it, 2 are red
<Daskreech> Hmm
<chalcedony> tried ctrl alt del
<chalcedony> it's shutting down
<Daskreech> ok
<chalcedony> logged in, started korganizer, pastebinning the terminal stuff
<Daskreech> :-) You can do that in a much faster way
<chalcedony> http://pastebin.com/4GGZaMkz
<Daskreech> do you have pastebinit installed?
<chalcedony> yes
<chalcedony> ill do that if it's going to do this next time
<Daskreech> you can just korganizer | pastebinit
<chalcedony> nods
<chalcedony> t
<chalcedony> y
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> akonadictl status says what?
<chalcedony> ~$ akonadictl status | pastebinit
<chalcedony> D-Bus session bus is not available!
<chalcedony> "[
<Daskreech>  :-/
<Daskreech> qdbus
<chalcedony> ah
<chalcedony> :~$ qdbus
<chalcedony> Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> that would explain a bit
<Daskreech> Now why is dbus failing?
 * chalcedony doesn't know
<naftilos76> hello everyone, i have two lcds connected to my Graphics cards one as primary and another as secondary. The secondary is configured on the right of the primary lcd. Every app / window that i open goes to the secondary which is not always in use and so i need to drag the windows from the sec to the primary lcd. Is there a solution to this? That is, all windows / apps that are initiated to show up in the primary lcd instead of the secondary?
<naftilos76> on graphic card (not two)
<Daskreech> chalcedony, alt+F2 -> kontact
<chalcedony> naftilos76, i can understand your frustration (but don't know the answer)
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> Daskreech, a summary page?
<Daskreech> chalcedony, does it have calendar at the side?
<chalcedony> Daskreech, among other things, yes
<Daskreech> click on it?
<kronos1987> hi
<chalcedony> hello kronos1987
<Daskreech> hi
<kronos1987> nqkoi znae li b1lgarski tuka
<naftilos76> chalcedony: thanks for the support :-)
<JMichaelX> is there even an ubuntu channel for bulgarian?
<chalcedony> naftilos76, don't mention it.. i'm guessing that somewhere in there, it didn't see you specify that monitor as 'secondary''
<chalcedony> there is one for russian
<JMichaelX> i think kronos1987 needs a bulgarian channel, if one exists... maybe russian would work
<Daskreech> kronos1987, which language ?
<kronos1987> bulgaria
<chalcedony> good catch JMichaelX
<Guest72555> 11211
<Daskreech> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<chalcedony> Daskreech, i clicked a while ago, forgot to tell you :)
<JMichaelX> aha, there actually is a channel for bulgarian
<Daskreech> It's.... not doing anything ?
<chalcedony> i have the calendar open but it has no appointments showing
<chalcedony> it should at a minimum show classes i run on undernet on weekends
<kronos1987> ok
<Daskreech> chalcedony, well if you would like to rest now you can ask in #akonadi in the morning
<chalcedony> Daskreech,  i can't imagine when i will get such capable and kind help as yours
<chalcedony> also im not looking forward to not knowing if we had appointments
<Daskreech> :-) I think your issue is that dbus is throwing errors and the data is being put across dbus
<chalcedony> ah
<chalcedony> that might have been a part of the initial problem Daskreech?
<Daskreech> quite possible
<chalcedony> thank you very much :)
<chalcedony> i really do appreciate the time you spent helping me
<Daskreech> sure
<Daskreech> If I'm around and you are in #akonadi poje me and I'll try and help resolve it
<chalcedony> Daskreech, thank you very much, ill look for you :)
<Daskreech> :)
<dumnut__> hi, i have linksys router and trying to read files of computer 2 from computer 1, when i click on network, it says windows network, is that what i should not see?
<oak__> hello. how do I allow gtk-gnutella to open the ports it needs? i'm on kubuntu 11.10 and new to linux
<oak__> it says i'm firewalled but i've no idea how to change port settings
<oak__> also I connect with wvdial
<oak__> oh, i'm not behind a router either
<oak__> i fixed it! i did sudo ufw allow <port>
<oak__> ha
<Whiskey`Wonka> aptitude is crashing when trying to do package depends, apt-get just isnt trying to do it at all. what should be used to take care of package depends
<orated> Whiskey`Wonka: What's the exact error and when do you get that?
<Whiskey`Wonka> orated: the error is to complex to type, i will screen it. and any time i do anything in aptitude
<orated> Did you try <sudo apt-get install -f> ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> bah! it uninstall ksnap
<Whiskey`Wonka> no i will not force the packages
<Whiskey`Wonka> that will jsut make it worse
<orated> Can you pastebinit?
<orated> sudo apt-get install pastebinit. Then command | pastebinit
<orated> ah
<orated> Do you have pastebinti installed?
<orated> pastebinit* And -f, --fix-broken
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://imgur.com/opbzP
<Whiskey`Wonka> I can not hardly install anythign right now, depends hell
<Whiskey`Wonka> the issue isnt (so much) broken /packages/ as it is /broken package managers/
<orated> Whiskey`Wonka:  What all packages are exactly conflicting or have unmet dependencies is not clear with that image. I can only see 3 broken packages. Is this Precise release?
<Whiskey`Wonka> orated: yes it is, and as i said, the /main issue/ is that aptitude/apt-get are broken somehow
<Whiskey`Wonka> they keep removing 100's of packages and reinstalling the same ones
<Whiskey`Wonka> after the error shown in the snap if I press G, it says 245 removes, 245 installs
<Whiskey`Wonka> but then it goes on to say packages abcdfg are not installed and will be kept at their current level' and chokes out
<Whiskey`Wonka> and all i want to do is get ia32-libs installed
<orated> Its case of held back packages
<Whiskey`Wonka> it did not list any held back packages that time
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://imgur.com/usETG
<Whiskey`Wonka> aptitude spewed again
<orated> Can you close the package manager you are using and its other three instances, and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade > log ? So that uploading log to ubuntu pastebin can help to understand unmet dependencies.. I can suggest to say No to whatever it want to do and wait for the update the come but the unmet dependencies can help.
<orated> Ah, so from Internal error: the solver Install(gvfs-daemons ... to lsb-core
<Whiskey`Wonka> i do not have 3 other instances, i have /one/
<orated> ? breadstick:aptitude 3 tabs
<Whiskey`Wonka> and the internal error changes depending on the package(s) trying to be isntalled (ia32-libs in that case and it goes off in wild chains)
<orated> er, sorry.
<Whiskey`Wonka> still only have aptitude running once, then a windows for apt-get but it wasnt active and the rest are for wine apps i need but wine is nolonger installed
<orated> I'm really not sure what to suggest without understanding the reason causing those issues
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea same here
<orated> Can you 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade > log ' and upload log to pastebin?
<Whiskey`Wonka> i can try
<Whiskey`Wonka> just sitting at 'reading package lists .... done'
<orated> Ok, what's the package name you were trying to install? ia32-libs?
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah the log has a input needed
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://pastebin.com/BSmAJu0S
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=651748
<ubottu> Debian bug 651748 in aptitude "aptitude: resolver screams bloody murder in multiarch setup" [Normal,Open]
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok so thats two of the bugs right there
<Daskreech> Whiskey`Wonka, Have you asked in #ubuntu+1 ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> nope
<Whiskey`Wonka> muon is giving resonable errors again!!
<Whiskey`Wonka> 6mo ago it would just segfault
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok ia32-lib depends on ia32 multiverse but is a virtual package
<Whiskey`Wonka> multiverse depends on things that cannot be isntalled, dunno why yet
<Daskreech> do you have multiverse enabled?
<Whiskey`Wonka> i never disabled it so it should be
<Whiskey`Wonka> its in my sources.list
<Whiskey`Wonka> so did something /change/ in how thats done
<Daskreech> I don't know. #ubuntu+1 might though
<Peace-> Whiskey`Wonka: don'0t use muon then
<Peace-> Whiskey`Wonka: you can install from terminal that is fastest
<Peace-> Whiskey`Wonka: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/alias-apt-with-auto-complete-kde-4-kubuntu/ù
<Peace-> Whiskey`Wonka: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/02/05/alias-apt-with-auto-complete-kde-4-kubuntu/
<Whiskey`Wonka> Peace-: i think you missed the fact that aptitude/apt-get are screwed here
<Peace-> Whiskey`Wonka: what does it say ? sudo apt-get update
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=651748
<ubottu> Debian bug 651748 in aptitude "aptitude: resolver screams bloody murder in multiarch setup" [Normal,Open]
<Whiskey`Wonka> there is a 2nd bug talked of in that one, where in you to /manualy/ do the package depends
<Whiskey`Wonka> both are affecting me
<Peace-> Whiskey`Wonka: apt-get works ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> as long as it /does not/ have to work out a depend package yes
<Whiskey`Wonka> once it has to work on a depend package, forget it
<Peace-> your are talking about apt-get or aptitude?
<Whiskey`Wonka> both
<Whiskey`Wonka> aptitude blows up
<Whiskey`Wonka> apt-get just says 'fsck you' and stops
<Whiskey`Wonka> it /tells me/ what depends are needed
<Peace-> 12.04?
<Whiskey`Wonka> but running down the list its 100's of packages
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes 12.04
<Peace-> #kubuntu-devel
<Peace-> ask there
<Whiskey`Wonka> why this has been a issue since 10.04
<Whiskey`Wonka> 100% same issue
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<bigbrovar> BluesKaj: Hi
<BluesKaj> hi bigbrovar
<Daskreech> hi bigbrovar BluesKaj
<Daskreech> Whiskey`Wonka, So it's the jumping between different instances of the same library/package that breaks it?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Daskreech: i do not know for sure /what/ breaks it
<Daskreech> Whiskey`Wonka, Well so far multiarch seemms to be a popular background phrase
<Whiskey`Wonka> there is are known bugs in aptitude and i suspect they directly lead to this
<Whiskey`Wonka> -is
<Whiskey`Wonka> im slowly getting out of it with apt-get and manualy just installing the depends
<Whiskey`Wonka> PITA
<Daskreech> Well for most instances installing multiple copies of the same library or binaries means that you wil be curating them by hand
<Daskreech> esp if the only thing you use to refer to them is the name
<Daskreech> unless you spend a good amount of time sandboxing them at the start
<tbruff13> Daskreech: can you help me out please
<Daskreech> Which is still a pita but it's just not a delayed pain
<Daskreech> tbruff13, I don't know
<Whiskey`Wonka> how fun that this is only a issue on *buntu type distros
<tbruff13> I love KDE but I still use some Gnome programs like banshee. The issue is there is not banshee icon in the notification bar and when i enabled notification icon banshee crashed
<tbruff13> prusmbly becuse it did not find something gnome that it was looking for
<Daskreech> Whiskey`Wonka, I've had the same issue on Windows which lead to seriously considering  wiping everything after a day of playing with depends through dlls
<Daskreech> The notification bar?
<tbruff13> Daskreech: the system tray as you know it
<tbruff13> sorry
<Whiskey`Wonka> Daskreech: my gentoo boxes do not have this issue. NFC about windows as i dont use it.
<Whiskey`Wonka> i use kubuntu cause up till 6mo ago or so, it was 'fire and forget'. it worked, it gave me a stable desktop and let me work. then this hoakum
<Whiskey`Wonka> i just need to be able to update the kernel every so often, keep some working wireless drivers, have 3d for google earth and have wine work. not to much i thought
<Daskreech> Well I would probably use slackware/gentoo/arch if I was doing a lot of multiarch work as well
<Daskreech> From source is much more likely to handle that better
<Whiskey`Wonka> yay! musta passed a hump
<Daskreech> I would suspect you'd be strangling someone if you were doing CentOS type management at this point
<Whiskey`Wonka> now apt-get doesnt just rip out all the libs
<Whiskey`Wonka> i think you are right
<Whiskey`Wonka> gentoo also got me there. its why my servers are still gent but my laptops are kubuntu
<Daskreech> tbruff13, How did you enable the banshee notification?
<tbruff13> I went to banshee prefrences and enabled a plugin called notification icno
<tbruff13> I went to banshee prefrences and enabled a plugin called notification icon
<Daskreech> Ah that's a custom built thing for Unity I think
<Daskreech> Hooray for GNOME
<tbruff13> Daskreech: it works in Gnome 3 as well
<tbruff13> i am checking the offical banshee website
<tbruff13> in the mean time can you reccommend something other the amarok
<tbruff13> for kde
<Daskreech> Clementine?
<Daskreech> umm tomawk
<Daskreech> I use Kaffiene
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech
 * Daskreech waves
<BluesKaj> audacious works for me ..right now at least ...VLC is usually my fallback
<phillips321_> hi all, anyone know how i can use the thumb buttons of my mouse to switch workspaces?
<BluesKaj> power was off fpr a few secs here
<BluesKaj> for
<phillips321_> Does anyone know how i can configure my mouse thumb buttons in kubuntu?
<phillips321_> i would like to map them to Ctrl-Alt-Left and Ctrl-Alt-right
<ringlej> I had a kernel panic and after rebooting I can't set my external monitor's screen res to 1280x1024 like I had it before. The KRandRTray utility doesn't give that resolution as an option anymore when I connect the monitor. Highest is 1024x768. Anyone know how the screen size drop down list is populated?
<Daskreech> phillips321_, xmodmap
<Daskreech> ringlej, xset I believe
<ringlej> Daskreech: I don't see anything in xset help that indicates screen resolution options
<phillips321_> Daskreech: ill have a little look into this, thanks
<ringlej> Daskreech: looks like it might be xrandr
<Daskreech> ringlej, Ah That might be it :)
 * merlin1991 is searching for the systemfont settings
<merlin1991> any not styled text in any window hurts my eyes :/
<merlin1991> resolution settings are perfect, but fonts have something bad to them, looks like bad antialasing if I'm honest
<merlin1991> is there some aliasing setting to the fonts or similar? because above a size of 9 all fonts look fine
<tbruff13> Daskreech: my mutlimedia buttons do not work
<tbruff13> how can i set them up
<Daskreech> tbruff13, umm I'm giong to say xmodmap but I know there is a multimedia buttons setup thing
<Daskreech> Don't remember what it's called now
<tbruff13> Daskreech: in mint my fn +f12 skipped songs in any application it does not work right now
<MarcWeber> If I try to enable wireless (network management icon bottom right of screen) its deactivated  again immediately. iwlist scan works fine though.
<MarcWeber> Any idea where to start debugging this?
<Peace-> MarcWeber: iwlist works ?
<merlin1991> okay I fixed my earlier problem myself, but now muon-updater is killing me, it's stuck at 60% (running dpkg) the dpkg process running is http://paste.ubuntu.com/892219/ but it is not consuming any system ressources
<MarcWeber> Peace-: I also installed wpagui. I saw some log lines disabling because wpa is available or suhc in syslog. Let me retry.
<BluesKaj> merlin1991, quit muon , run sudo dpkg --configure -a , then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , in the terminal/konsole
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  muon is buggy , it's getting better but it's still not quite right on some setups
<MarcWeber> http://dpaste.com/719040/ I'm getting this log when trying to enable wireless
<merlin1991> thanks BluesKaj
<Peace-> MarcWeber: reading
<merlin1991> damn when will this silly realtek network chip I have land in mainline
<MarcWeber> Peace-: Give me 5min. Maybe I can solve it by googling.
<Peace-> MarcWeber: atheros?
<MarcWeber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/846719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846719 in linux (Ubuntu) "Conflict between acer-wmi and brcmsmac kernel modules" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<MarcWeber> Let me try this
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  realtek is pretty mainstream
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: the one I have is buggy with the mainline driver though
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  which chip is it exactly ?
<merlin1991> from lspci: 3:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<merlin1991> I remember the problems I had when Installing kubuntu, since then the mainline module is blacklisted and I have the one from realtek directly
<merlin1991> though worth a shot to see if the new kernel that came with the update resolves the issue
<MarcWeber> Peace-: that was is it. blacklisting the module did the trick :)
<Peace-> MarcWeber: good
<merlin1991> the problems I had were with 3.0.0-12-generic
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  ethernet should just work , especially acommon realtek nic like that one
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: that one doesn't even work with the windows drivers on windows that came with the motherboard disk
<merlin1991> I had to get drivers from the realtek page for windows aswell :D
 * merlin1991 tests mainline driver
<BluesKaj> wow
<merlin1991> wow?
<BluesKaj> realtek doesn't work on windows ...that's rare, especially ethernet, merlin1991, that's gotta be a first
<merlin1991> :D
<merlin1991> hm I need a big file to dl from somewhere in order to test the driver
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: the thing is the provided drivers at the time were partly working
<merlin1991> everything was fine as long as a single tcp session was shorter than 2 mins
<merlin1991> after about 2 mins, I would get a lot of bugs pakets and a dead connection
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  as per this guy's problem ? http://unixblogger.wordpress.com/2011/10/18/the-pain-of-an-realtek-rtl8111rtl8168-ethernet-card/
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: yeah similar
<merlin1991> I actually used that page back then to get the realtek driver running in my system
<merlin1991> (I missed the depmod -a step and was wondring why it didn't work)
<BluesKaj> but the proprietary driver isn't so great either ?
<merlin1991> proprietary one works just fine
<BluesKaj> ok
<merlin1991> I've got a completely different question too, I have a dual monitor setup and would like not to push that into the xorg.conf, is there any way to provide x with enough hints in order to set it up with its auto detection?
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: it looks like the mainline driver in 3.0.0-16  works fine too
<BluesKaj> merlin1991, ok so it's now included in the kernel modules
<merlin1991> seems to be
<merlin1991> I'm currently checking the changelogs for info
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  I'nm not a dual monitor user , but depending on your graphics card , are there dual monitor settings with optional xconf being written to?
<BluesKaj> in the card's gui
<BluesKaj> there is in my nvidia gui , but it writes to nvidia-xconfig
<merlin1991> hm I used nvidia x settings to set it up, (using the apply button there) but that only stays for the running session
<merlin1991> and the only way in there I saw to make it persistant is to write an xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> bummer
<merlin1991> there has to be some way to give x hints for the autosetup
<Daskreech> merlin1991, hi
<merlin1991> hi?
<Daskreech> merlin1991, try pull down the Ubuntu DVD for a long term session DL
<merlin1991> I pulled 1.9 gb of some game files :)
<merlin1991> and it worked so somewhere from 3.0.0-12 to 3.0.0-16 my problem got fixed
<merlin1991> I'm now trying to have x autodetect a dual monitor setup
<Daskreech> Ah Games. That last bastion of truly huge applications
<merlin1991> if you call game content as part of the application, whatabout internet content and the browser? ;)
<Daskreech> merlin1991, are they listed as depends in your application manager?
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  what does the nvidia gui "Xserver Display Configuration" show ?
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: the dual setup i set s few mins aggo
<BluesKaj> merlin1991,  did you try "Save to X Configuration File " ..I have to ask the obvious :P
<merlin1991> BluesKaj: that's what I want to avoid
<BluesKaj> why
<merlin1991> I want to keep x in autodetect
<merlin1991> just hint it to use the goddamn 2nd monitor aswell
<merlin1991> why? because I swap around my monitors a lot
<merlin1991> and nothing is funnier than a system that doesn't boot due to wrong settings in the xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> IC, well good luck
<Daskreech> merlin1991, Hmm I dunno. Monty Python would probably be funnier
<BluesKaj> maybe no xorg.conf would be better ?
<Daskreech> merlin1991, possibly could ask in #xorg
<merlin1991> I'll try
<merlin1991> Daskreech:  about the huge applications, it depends on how you view a game, is the whole package the application, or only the engine + gamecode. In the second case you'd  have the same situation as with a browser
<orated_> KDE 4.8.1. Kate 3.8.1  View > Split View and Tabs don't work together -- How can I have a tab with two views and second tab with two horizontal split with vertical on right?
<Daskreech> merlin1991, if the game data can't be used without that game engine then it's part of the application
<orated_> ...
<Daskreech> orated_, I see your ... and raise you a ⠇
<tbruff13> Daskreech: I am doing my senior project on Kubuntu in schools is there in U.S. precednant i can use
<EvilResistance> tbruff13, i can get you precedent for Linux in Schools
<EvilResistance> depending on what aspect 'schools' covers
<orated_> Daskreech: What? ^
<Daskreech> orated_, Hmm never tried to do that before. Might be that it's a single interface layout instead of one per Tab. I guess you could check the code or ask in #kate
<orated_> Daskreech: Well, I didn't get your phrase you used initially. I've searching for answers to the kate tab plugin above and gdb plugin from last three days that I went from #kate > #kde > #kubuntu. I marked those dots only to expect some solution today
<orated_> I've been*
<Daskreech> What did #kate have to say about that configuration?
<orated_> <No reply>
<sinthetek> i'm having issues with kubuntu crashing pseudo-randomly when i attempt to use this bluetooth adapter i bought
<sinthetek> a few times it just froze and once the ui completely died first and i was able to see kernel panic stuff
<orated_> Daskreech:  zaufi from #kate asked me to enable gdb plugin with reference to gdb plugin question but its already enabled only then I'd have come across difficulties setting it up. And that was the only response
<sinthetek> googling for my specific model laptop has thus far been fruitless, any ideas what i might try? i'm just trying to share files with my phone
<sinthetek> i've been able to pair it and see some of the files but it seems to always crash before i actually do anything
<Daskreech> sinthetek, It would be more helpful for you to google the adapter I think
<Daskreech> or the chipset
<DarthFrog> Well, isn't that special.  I just tried to play a video using Xine and KDE crashed. :-(
<em> for some reason the lower pannel is not responding. Like the kickstart as well as the available windows.
<em> is there a way to reset that without turningg off the computer?
<em> oh never mind all of a sudden it worked. It's just lagging...
<em> like 3 minutes later it responded to all the clicks I was making on it 3 minutes ago.
<KarmaComa> Hello, in kubuntu 12.04 when i type filezilla in terminal it opens normally, when i connect to any host it crashes and this is whats written in terminal "The program 'filezilla' received an X Window System error. This probably reflects a bug in the program. The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.  (Details: serial 35106 error_code 3 request_code 152 minor_code 3)  (Note to programmer
<BluesKaj> em, check in system monitor what's hogging your resources
<KarmaComa> BluesKaj: me?
<BluesKaj> no
<KarmaComa> ok :)
<ikonia> em: you may/probably find it's your video card modules
<ikonia> someone else was complaining of the same issue with an ati card the other day
<BluesKaj> KarmaComa,  update and upgrade your system , maybe there's a fix upstream
<KarmaComa> i checked for updates but it told me your system is updated
<BluesKaj> KarmaComa,  ati graphics ?
<KarmaComa> yeah
<KarmaComa> radeon HD 5570
<KarmaComa> with hdmi port plugged
<BluesKaj> ikonia,  was the issue with ati and filezilla resolved?
<ikonia> sorry, that was for emma
<ikonia> not KarmaComa
<ikonia> kicker and ati, hogging cpu
<orated_> ikonia: I've come across the same issue faced by em multiple times. Nvidia gfx card here but disabled with optimus. Sometimes only stopping kdm fixed it and at times a hard reset
<BluesKaj> ok
<ikonia> orated_: ahh it may have been nvidia yes
<ikonia> the swapper program was going mental trying to engage the 3d module
<ikonia> (card swapper not swapped daemon)
<orated_> disabled with bumblebee*
<orated_> card swapper?
<ikonia> I don't know if it was bumblebee, I think he was using some other method to swap it
<orated_> I got the nvidia completely disabled that its using only intel integrated. I don't understand what's actually causing it
<ikonia> orated_: oh, so you're currently having the same problem too now
<orated_> Yes, 4-5 times till now. Killing kdm from tty1 or hard reset were the only options left
<Daskreech> em, sounds like you were out of RAM
<Daskreech> KarmaComa, great song
<KarmaComa> hehe :)
<BluesKaj> I've heard of that dumb Karma Chameleon song...hope that's not it , Daskreech :)
<KarmaComa> it's an old song of massive attack BluesKaj lol
<BluesKaj> uhmm coma = massive attack , must be a dream coma :)
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, Massive Attack does some neat foreboding thoughtful songs
<KarmaComa> hehe
<BluesKaj> metal ?
<KarmaComa> no its like hmm weird kind of rock
<KarmaComa> alternative
<KarmaComa> something like that
<BluesKaj> not death metal , I hope
<KarmaComa> no not at all
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, More like Bass Chanting
<BluesKaj> death metal = brain/ear garbage
<KarmaComa> it has a slow rhythm
<KarmaComa> i agree
<BluesKaj> ok , think i've heard some
<KarmaComa> but i dont actually like the song that much i just like the idea of the name
<KarmaComa> the coma of the karma
<KarmaComa> thats attracting me
<BluesKaj> or karma of a coma ? :)
<KarmaComa> haha
<KarmaComa> sort it as you like
<KarmaComa> :)
<KarmaComa> i got my filezilla working again! by sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade!
<BluesKaj> that's what I meant by update and upgrade :)
<KarmaComa> i know but i just did that 2 hours ago and was nothing new lol
<BluesKaj> ahh
<KarmaComa> they are too active with updates in 12.04
<jessie> It is still beta.
<KarmaComa> yeah beta 1 :/ i hate this fact
<KarmaComa> dont wake me up from my dream please :)
<KarmaComa> now system restart is needed, bbs
<BluesKaj> yeah , 12.04 , kde 4.8.1 here ,but I haven't tried filezilla yet
<Daskreech> ha. This is dull time for 12.04
<Daskreech> try it in Dec
<BluesKaj> I did
<Daskreech> Then you have updates like crazy
<BluesKaj> Daskreech,  i update/upgrade practically everyday
<excognac> hi got serious looking trouble: during booting things ok until the splash screen which remains until reboot,  mouse cursor appears but nothing happens for any keyboard action. Now runnung 3.0.0.12 kernel. Rescue mode fdisk says 4% inconsistent of boot partition
<excognac> kde is the lates 4.8.1 from ppa
<excognac> sorry i meant fschk
<BluesKaj> be careful with fschk
<DaemonFC> fsck?
<DaemonFC> doesn't that run at boot anyway?
<DaemonFC> XFS has done this for years, but it's fast enough to get away with it
<BluesKaj> anyway , really have to go now
<DaemonFC> an inconsistent file system would mean that the contents of the drive don't match what the journal/"log" (XFS-speak) says it should be
<DaemonFC> although I'm not really sure about Ext4-specific details because I won't use it :)
<DaemonFC> excognac: have you had any recent system failure, power outage, etc?
<DaemonFC> in any event, the journal doesn't guarantee that you won't lose data
<excognac> DaemonFC: ok, sorry fsck on rescue system. yes, I had a normal looking boot but had sort of freezes, couldn't use the panel applications were windows-slo
<DaemonFC> what the journal does do is make it easier for fsck to salvage the rest of your file system if you do lose data
<excognac> DaemonFC: I see. What would be the next thing to try to do?
<excognac> DaemonFC: the only other unusual thing is i can hear sometimes the HD and this is a laptop
<DaemonFC> I would look through my kernel and x.org logs to see if I could spot any suspicious error messages that might point to the source of the problem
<excognac> DaemonFC: ok, I'll do so
<DaemonFC> the syslog is pretty thorough about logging kernel events, and is a good source of information when weird things happen
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, Yes but you'll get a new feature followed by a system crashing bug followed by a fix in less than 20 minutes when it's in alpha
<DaemonFC> KDE has a convenient system log viewer called ksystemlog
<Daskreech> excognac, If you can boot to a live environment it may help debugging
<DaemonFC> I don't use Ext4 because I don't trust Ext4 :) I disagree with distributions that unfortunately use it by default
<DaemonFC> it has become a pile of half-implemented features and incompatible mount options
<DaemonFC> it has lots of bugs
<Daskreech> Really?
<DaemonFC> it pushes the limits of the ext2 data structures
<DaemonFC> it's a really nasty thing
<Daskreech> The point of people using it is that it is a known quantity
<DaemonFC> yeah, really
<DaemonFC> my advice is that if you're using a recent kernel you should just use XFS and take the default mount options
<Daskreech> you can pretty much disable most stuff you don't use but that's the same as using ext3 or ext2
<DaemonFC> recent being 2.6.39 or later
<DaemonFC> (but 3.0 and 3.2 are excellent and longterm kernel releases, so I'd suggest them)
<DaemonFC> Daskreech: The latest thing the Ext4 developers have done that I could easily point out as a WTF is BigAlloc
<DaemonFC> but the fundamentals of the Ext2/3/4 file system are rooted in the 1980s
<Daskreech> I Don't use Big Alloc so I just don't use it :)
<DaemonFC> bitmapping, hashed trees
<Daskreech> Once I can boot my computer again I'm running Btrfs
<DaemonFC> Daskreech: The only Ubuntu that's new enough that you could possibly set BigAlloc (and only with the alternate installer I might add) is 12.04
<Daskreech> Yeah but I'm running F17
<DaemonFC> BigAlloc has the potential to speed up your allocations by a factor of 2, and that comes at the cost of potentially decreasing your available disk space by a factor of, well, into the hundreds really
<excognac> Well, how do I make it display older logs<? Only shows now this boot session, which is not even the same kernel
<DaemonFC> if you choose an allocation size of 1 MB at file system creation time, then unpacking a Linux kernel source tarball will take about 260 gigabytes
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> and there's no way to change that without reformatting
<DaemonFC> Daskreech: There's no technical reason why you can't have XFS as your only data partition on Fedora other than their installer won't let you
<DaemonFC> Grub Legacy was corrupting XFS file systems if they were the boot partition, occasionally
<DaemonFC> it was a race condition, most of the time it wouldn't, until it did
<DaemonFC> Grub 2 doesn't have that problem and never has
<DaemonFC> Ubuntu lets you put all your data on XFS and make it the boot partition as well
<Daskreech> excognac, check /var/log ?
<excognac> ok got it. could be this a problem [    1.466238] ERST: Table is not found!  ?
<DaemonFC> doubtful, mine says that too
<DaemonFC> and always has
<DaemonFC> most BIOS's don't have an ERST
<DaemonFC> it's not part of the ACPI standard anyway
<DaemonFC> it's one of Microsoft's proprietary extensions
<excognac> another candidate: [    1.570016] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported
<DaemonFC> that would probably be something about your webcam
<DaemonFC> power saving to be precise (but it's a feature any USB hardware could potentially have)
<DaemonFC> I'd chalk that up to more harmless chatter
<DaemonFC> excognac: typically you'd be looking for something that says ERROR, WARNING, or is followed by an exclamation mark
<DaemonFC> something along those lines
<excognac> DaemonFC: sure, i'm looking for those
<DaemonFC> x86 PC hardware is lulzy
<DaemonFC> you won't find many kernel logs that don't say something weird during the boot process
<excognac> [    2.125845] sdhci-pci 0000:02:00.1: Invalid iomem size. You may experience problems.
<Daskreech> argh
<Daskreech> I need to sleep
<Daskreech> I read that as invalid women size
<DaemonFC> that's usually talking about one of those card reader things
<DaemonFC> and it's usually bogus at that
<excognac> DaemonFC: ok, I'll try another boot, see what happens. BRB
<excognac> DaemonFC:
<excognac> DaemonFC: succesful boot: [   37.551558] EXT4-fs (sda6): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<DaemonFC> yeah, that doesn't mean that nothing is missing :)
<DaemonFC> you might want to check around
<DaemonFC> candidates would be settings for applications that were open during the crash
<DaemonFC> if those are still there then chances are you didn't actually lose anything
<DaemonFC> if you find that your applications have forgotten their settings, it could mean that the configuration files were trashed when the system went down
<DaemonFC> which is annoying but not a disaster
<excognac> DaemonFC: no, I had no important work going on, probably [   16.223389] acer_wmi: No or unsupported WMI interface, unable to load cause the troble
<DaemonFC> WMI is Windows Management Instrumentation
<DaemonFC> as the name implies, it's Microsoft proprietary BIOS crap
<excognac> so it doesn't bloody matter
<DaemonFC> it's common on laptops and implements support for the "special laptop keys"
<DaemonFC> and some Nvidia cards use it
<excognac> ok, I  assume it is time to read a book about linux basics
<DaemonFC> The BIOS is about half standardized and half dumping ground for whatever Microsoft feels like telling BIOS vendors to put there
<DaemonFC> pretty typical really
<excognac> I see, I have the regular oversimplified BIOS.
<DaemonFC> excognac: BIOS ACPI implementations don't check for feature levels supported by the OS as such
<DaemonFC> they check for feature levels by asking the OS what version of Windows it is
<DaemonFC> so Linux tells it it's every version of Windows
<excognac> lol
<DaemonFC> oh look, we support everything!
<DaemonFC> because we're every version of Windows ever released with an ACPI implementation
<DaemonFC> Stewie from Family Guy: "What are you looking at? It's tunafish.....and nothing more!"
<BluesKaj> it would be nice if a bios aimed at linux kernels was dev'd
<DaemonFC> Linux hasn't said it was Linux in that case since Linux 2.6.9
<DaemonFC> it stopped doing that because some BIOS vendors started putting in Linux code paths that were totally broken
<DaemonFC> either it was well intentioned but stuffed or malicious, take your pick
<DaemonFC> but it's why Linux stopped doing that and started claiming to be Windows
<DaemonFC> BIOSes are like Internet Explorer the boot firmware
<BluesKaj> wonder why MS doesn't order a cease and desist
<DaemonFC> they can't
<DaemonFC> it's an API
<DaemonFC> there's nothing more illegal about telling the BIOS you support the feature levels of Windows than there is about spoofing your browser user agent to say it is MSIE to get a broken website to work
<BluesKaj> they have lawyers
<DaemonFC> it's just terribly unfortunate
<DaemonFC> and lends some legitimacy to the practice of checking for Windows instead of feature levels
<BluesKaj> legitamacy eh , not so much in a linux environment ;)
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: Well, we saw how browser user agents worked out
<DaemonFC> at this point Chrome just says it's like 20 things at once
<DaemonFC> because someone out there probably has a script that checks for each one of them like it was a reliable way to determine browser functionality
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: The BIOS checks for Windows NT, not the marketing names
<BluesKaj> i suppose while Linux remains small potatoes , MS doesn't seem threatened in terms of home users
<DaemonFC> Linux will answer that it is Windows NT 6.1, 6.0, 5.2, 5.1, 5.0, and if the BIOS asks (most don't anymore), it's NT 4.0 as well
<DaemonFC> and some check the internal revision numbers for Windows Me and 98 which both had crude ACPI support
<DaemonFC> and it will say it's those too if the BIOS asks (most don't anymore)
<DaemonFC> if Microsoft had a case they'd have done something by now
<DaemonFC> telling everyone but Windows that they have to stop working on all PCs would probably attract some antitrust proceedings
<BluesKaj> heh, my other pcwon't even boot into bios anymore ...done cmos clearing with battery removed procedures , and of course it won't boot at all
<BluesKaj> KB works, but boot disks won't load
<DaemonFC> EFI and uEFI just make the problems worse
<DaemonFC> boot firmware that's a hundred times the size will have at least 100 times as many bugs
<DaemonFC> if they only cared about improving the boot process, they'd just start shipping boards with Coreboot
<BluesKaj> think the mobo might be kaput , or some parts of it
<DaemonFC> and if they needed them to run Windows, they'd ship the BIOS compatibility module with it
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: I don't ever mess with BIOS flashing or anything like that
<DaemonFC> unless the system is so messed up that it's giving me severe problems
<DaemonFC> when the firmware is on a programmable ROM like that, don't touch it unless you have to
<DaemonFC> if it's working, leave it alone
<BluesKaj> I didn't either , it just stopped at the BIOS options scrn after I repartitoned the HDD to install 12.04 , but 12.04 wouldn't load , and that was it.
<BluesKaj> it's not loading the bios , won't boot into it
<BluesKaj> reseated all the RAMsticks
<DaemonFC> it won't let you enter the BIOS setup program?
<DaemonFC> if that's the case then it probably is toast
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: did you try taking all the memory out and booting it?
<DaemonFC> the BIOS will still load and so will the setup program
<DaemonFC> you just won't get any further than that
<BluesKaj> no , i didn't try that
<DaemonFC> try taking the memory out, powering it on, and see if you can get into the BIOS setup program
<BluesKaj> hmm, but what good will that do
<DaemonFC> if you can, there's usually something that says Load Optimized Defaults
<DaemonFC> select that, save and exit
<DaemonFC> power down the computer
<DaemonFC> unplug it
<DaemonFC> put the memory back in, and try booting it up
<BluesKaj> ok , bbiab
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: When you're dealing with problems like this, sometimes it's better not to even ask why it worked
<DaemonFC> and just be happy if it does
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> I had a system that did something similar to me at one point
<georgelappies> hi all, sometimes when my laptop screengoes into power save mode there is no way to get it back up. I need to hold in the power button until it goes of? is there anything I can do?
<BluesKaj> pulled the memory sticks, no screen at all , just beeping every 5 secs
<DaemonFC> BluesKaj: Another trick is taking all the RAM out except for one stick
<DaemonFC> and attempting to boot
<DaemonFC> and if it doesn't work, take the stick out, put it in another bank, and try to boot
<DaemonFC> if you get through all the banks and it doesn't work, try a different module
<DaemonFC> that would eliminate the possibility of it being a bad bank or a bad module
<DaemonFC> if it's a bad module, just replace the module later
<DaemonFC> if it's a bad bank, but the board still works, you've lost one memory bank but the system works
<DaemonFC> if you needed the extra memory though you'd need a new board at that point
<prateekagr> what is sonnet library?
<Kanerix> Alright, story time
<Kanerix> I don't want nepomuk running, so I disable the service
<Kanerix> Akonadi doesn't like that
<Kanerix> and keeps throwing up these horribly annoying warnings
<Kanerix> I can't disable it
<Kanerix> rebooting re-enables akonadi
<Kanerix> and it keeps throwing up on nepomuk not running
<DaemonFC> some parts of KDE 4.8 won't even work at all without Akonadi and Nepomuk
<Kanerix> What if I don't want to use anything at all related to the PIM stuff?
<Kanerix> will it still be stupidly broken?
<DaemonFC> then you could probably get away with shutting it off
<Kanerix> It won't shut off
<Kanerix> which is my problem
<DaemonFC> under Desktop Search in the KDE control center
<Kanerix> I tried removing akonadi server, and half of KDE has it listed as a dependency even though I do not want to use any of those features
<DaemonFC> whoa
<Kanerix> Awesome, huh?
<DaemonFC> that's something I haven't seen
<Kanerix> Yeah...
<Kanerix> If I try to force-remove akonadi-server and break teh dependencies, everything still runs perfectly fine, but... now I can't use apt-get to install anything as it pukes over broken dependencies
<DaemonFC> we'll TEACH you to like it!
<DaemonFC> B-)
<Kanerix> So if I ever want to install anything ever again, I have to apt-get download <package> and then dpkg --force-depends -i <package<
<Kanerix> *>
<Kanerix> So this whole process has been somewhat... annoying
<DaemonFC> that's, not a good habit to be in
<Kanerix> I'm aware
<georgelappies> hi all, sometimes when my laptop screengoes into power save mode there is no way to get it back up. I need to hold in the power button until it goes of? is there anything I can do?
<Kanerix> georgelappies, You may need to check your BIOS' suspend mode
<DaemonFC> georgelappies: Do you use AMD's Catalyst/FGLRX driver?
<Kanerix> or that
<Kanerix> DaemonFC, so... is there a reasonable way to disable nepomuk without going into this stupid hell of suck?
<georgelappies> DaemonFC: yes I do, is the problem related to that?
<DaemonFC> yeah :)
<DaemonFC> there's two ways around it
<DaemonFC> 1. Remove it and use the open source driver
<DaemonFC> (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)
<georgelappies> Kanerix: What should it be at?
<DaemonFC> 2. Generate a xorg.conf, then go in and disable Catalyst's DPMS support
<DaemonFC> which means your display will never shut off
<DaemonFC> and you'll use more power
<Kanerix> georgelappies, try DaemonFC's thing first
<yofel> Kanerix: kde should work mostly fine without nepomuk, I have it off myself. As for akonadi, it's required, really
<georgelappies> DaemonFC: how would I do that? Install the open source driver / remove the proprietery one?
<yofel> and akonadi shouldn't even be running unless something that uses it is launched
<DaemonFC> removing the proprietary driver is something like sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<Kanerix> yofel, okay, how do I make akonadi not bitterly complain about nepomuk being off?
<DaemonFC> and that should take care of it
<DaemonFC> and then sudo apt-get autoremove to get rid of all the crap it takes to build and install its modules that you won't be needing anymore
<DaemonFC> then you'd reboot
<yofel> Kanerix: do you have a specific error/warning at hand? I don't see any of those myself
<yofel> which kde version are you using btw.?
<DaemonFC> if you've created a xorg.conf for Catalyst, you should delete it before you reboot
<georgelappies> DaemonFC: Do i need to be delete the xorg , lol just wanted to ask that :)
<DaemonFC> sudo rm -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DaemonFC> or else X will end up trying to load a driver that isn't there and hang itself
<DaemonFC> the open source driver doesn't require a xorg.conf unless you want to use custom settings
<georgelappies> ok thanks, going to reboot :)
<Kanerix> yofel, KDE 4.7.4
<yofel> ah, 4.7 does complain a bit much about nepomuk being off, right
<Kanerix> yeah...
<Kanerix> Is upgrading the only way to fix that?
<DaemonFC> nobody should be touching proprietary display drivers
<DaemonFC> they're bad for you
<DaemonFC> :)
<DaemonFC> even though it may not be immediately obvious
<yofel> not sure, IIRC it only shows a warning on login, or does it show it all the time?
<Kanerix> yofel, yeah I get it frequently
<yofel> I don't know then, sorry. For 4.7 I had nepomuk on and only strigi off. That worked reasonably fine here
<Kanerix> You mentioned that it doesn't complain in 4.8 though, right?
<yofel> 4.8 is fine with nepomuk not running, right
<Kanerix> Alright, now to figure out how to upgrade kde...
 * Kanerix goes to tinker
<yofel> Kanerix: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.1
<DaemonFC> the way I understand it is that more and more things are requiring Akonadi and Nepomuk before they'll even work
<Kanerix> Feature creep
<DaemonFC> my system is really fast with lots of RAM so I jsut don't even care about trying to shut things off
<Kanerix> I've got an aging laptop and I do more things in shell than in GUI, but I frequently need GUI programs
<Kanerix> I despise gnome, and xfce is bothersome
<Kanerix> lxde isn't quite there either
<DaemonFC> XFCE isn't bothersome
<DaemonFC> what Xubuntu does to it is
<Kanerix> heh
<DaemonFC> but that's a whole different story
<Kanerix> well... strictly speaking... I'm on mint 12
<Kanerix> but these systems are similar enough
<DaemonFC> Mint with XFCE would be their Debian Edition now
<Kanerix> I prefer not to use XFCE
<Kanerix> which is why I called it bothersome
<DaemonFC> Mint 12 KDE is just Kubuntu Oneiric with some tweaking
<DaemonFC> I don't really even see the point
<Kanerix> heh
<DaemonFC> you get a different wallpaper, duckduckgo is your search engine and oh yeah, there's a 3-4 month lag behind Kubuntu releases
<DaemonFC> JOY!
<Kanerix> It was a bitch to get nouveau removed and put the latest proprietary drivers on
<Kanerix> They put nouveau in the initramfs
<Tsou-L> Hello guys.I am Kubuntu new user and i wanted to know which is a good video player (was using KMPlayer on W7) to play all kind of movies (720p,1080p included).
<Kanerix> I'm actually new to the whole ubuntu scene in general. I've been using suse for years.
<Kanerix> Tsou-L, I prefer VLC, personally
<Tsou-L> Thanks alot Kanerix.Do i need to install VLC only,or have to download a package with some codex etc?
<Kanerix> VLC depends on the codecs. If you go to videolan.org/vlc I'm sure there's instructions
<Kanerix> It should install all the codecs it needs as part of the process
<Kanerix> I gotta run AFK for a few. Good luck! Thanks DaemonFC and yofel!
<BluesKaj> Tsou-L,  make sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras installed
<Tsou-L> Yeah i am downloading them atm.
<DaemonFC> take Kare :)
<Tsou-L> After installing "alot" of programms do i need to reboot like Windows?
<yofel> usually not
<Kanerix> heh welcome to linux: unless you're updating kernel related stuff, you don't generally have to reboot
<Kanerix> Unlike Windows, where "Your mouse has moved. Windows needs to be restarted for the changes to take effect."
<DaemonFC> Kanerix: kernel and some other things
<DaemonFC> glibc for instance
<Kanerix> well true
<Kanerix> I work on a lot of embedded systems. They are debian based, but heavily stripped. As an experiment, I tried to install the apt-get system. Well, apt-get uninstalled glibc
<Kanerix> My experiment was thus concluded
<Daskreech> prateekagr, Umm last I remember it was a spelling library
<Daskreech> Kanerix, try removing your clock
<Kanerix> What?
<prateekagr> yeah its a part of kde libs
<Tsou-L> How can i change how much Gb can i store in Recycle Bin?
<Tsou-L> Or otherwise,does Shift+Del work on Linux?
<Peace-> Tsou-L: easy
<Peace-> Tsou-L: right click on the trash
<Peace-> Tsou-L: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/20/plasma-desktopo21904.png
<Peace-> Tsou-L: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/20/plasma-desktopN21904.png
<Tsou-L> Peace: Found it,thanks!
<Kanerix> I just rm things...
<Peace-> Kanerix: well you have not the ctrl z feature for that
<Peace-> Kanerix: on dolphin if you delete files pressing CTRL Z you can undo your action
<Kanerix> heh yeah
<Kanerix> I do most of that through terminal anyway
<Kanerix> If I decide to remove it, I'm pretty certain that I want it gone...
<Peace-> rm is dangerous
<Kanerix> Of course
<Peace-> you can't recover
<Kanerix> Yes I can
<Kanerix> but I'm not normal
<BluesKaj> rm -rf is permanent
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i just use dolphin
<Peace-> :D
<Kanerix> Yes, but I can replace anything I need to
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  yeah , the delete option in the dialog
<Tsou-L> Guys,i just deleted from Trash a 8gb movie and it used 90% of my Quadcore CPU power for about a minute.How should i delete them next time to be sure they are gone and be alil bit more faster?
<Peace-> Tsou-L: use the terminal
<Kanerix> Depends on your file system
<Kanerix> or use rm
<Kanerix> =D
<Peace-> Tsou-L: if you need to remove a file just do rm file
<Kanerix> hehe
<Kanerix> It's dangerous, but fast
<Kanerix> =D
<Peace-> yep
<FloodBotK1> Kanerix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kanerix> er, sorry
<Tsou-L> For rm file command should i go to the specific Folder via terminal and go for "sudo rm moviename" or "rm moviename" ?
<Peace-> Tsou-L: open dolphin
<Peace-> Tsou-L: press F4
<Kanerix> I guess when you work on embedded systems enough, you get used to not having a GUI for a lot of things.
<Peace-> Tsou-L: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/20/plasma-desktops21904.png
<Peace-> Kanerix: i use dolphin with konsole integrated
<Peace-> so.
<Tsou-L> Peace: I did go to Pictures on Dolphin,pressed F4 and i want to delete a pic named 123   ...i wrote rm 123 and nothing happened.Which is the correct command? Tsou<--- newbie here! :D
<Kanerix> Although, yakuake is indispensable
<Peace-> Tsou-L: terminal has the autocomplete function
<Peace-> Tsou-L: for example
<Daskreech> Kanerix, Despise is such a strong word ;0
<Peace-> if in your folder there is a file called                 my music file.mp3
<Peace-> you nedd to type
<Peace-> my     then press TAB
<Peace-> it will automatically autocompelte the name
<Peace-> Tsou-L: i just typed here  rm de
<Peace-> Tsou-L: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/20/plasma-desktopC21904.png
<Peace-> Tsou-L: and then i pressed the key TAB
<Daskreech> Kanerix, You despise Gnome
<Daskreech> Tsou-L, also shift delete works
<Kanerix> Daskreech, That was... um... nearly an hour ago
<Tsou-L> Thanks guys.It did remove it the first time,but i needed to reopen Dolphin to NOT show it there.
<Kanerix> but yeah, gnome doesn't work for me at all
<Peace-> Tsou-L: press F5 on dolphin
<Peace-> Tsou-L: it reload the folder
<Peace-> reloads
<Daskreech> Kanerix, I'm catching up. Sue me :)
<Tsou-L> Oh,F5 works here too?I think i must think alil like i am using Windows atleast in basic shortcuts :P
<Peace-> Tsou-L: sure
<Peace-> Tsou-L: basically every shortcuts
<Peace-> crtl c ctrl v
<Peace-> ctrl z
<Tsou-L> Happy to hear that,they made my life easier back on Windows
<Peace-> it's kde
 * Kanerix prepares litigation...
<Kanerix> hehe
<Daskreech> Kanerix, if you want to stop using nepomuk you can try removing your clock I think it checks the calendar for events from the PIM suite so would pull in Akonadi and Nepomuk etc
<Peace-> remove nepomuck ?
<Peace-> i guess you can't
<Peace-> just disable it
<Peace-> systemsettings  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/20/plasma-desktopm21904.png
<Kanerix> Daskreech, I ended up just upgrading to KDE 4.8
<Tsou-L> And now a maybe stupid Question.I installed Skype version 2.2!Is there any chance (considering that m$ bought Skype) for a newer/better Skype release for Linux?
<Peace-> Tsou-L: hahahah it's enough like answer?
<Peace-> xd
<Tsou-L> Peace: Yeah.. :P
<Peace-> Tsou-L: i use gmail video audio talk btw
<Peace-> Tsou-L:with the logitech it's awensome
<Kanerix> Switching to terminal for better multitasking
<Tsou-L> Peace: I dont really wanna leave Skype behind.. if this ver isnt enough for me i will propably use virtualization with XP
<Daskreech> What's Skype done now?
<Peace-> Tsou-L: shoudl work btw into linux
<Peace-> Tsou-L: i mean skype works on linux
<Peace-> but you need a proper webcam
<Peace-> my logitech c310 works out of the box
<Tsou-L> Well my Camera works great. :D
<BluesKaj> hmm, isn't google chat-video eating skypes's lunch or is this just on windows ?
<chalcedony> Daskreech, good to see you :)
<Daskreech> hi chalcedony
<chalcedony> Daskreech, are you up to working on the D-Bus issue?
<Daskreech> I suppose though I should leave soon to pick up somethign for my uncle
<chalcedony> Daskreech, whenever is good for you
<Daskreech> What's up? :)
<chalcedony> with you i won't have to backtrack so much to explain it, i think
<chalcedony> D-Bus session bus is not available!
<chalcedony> Could not connect to D-Bus server: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<chalcedony> Daskreech, you told me to ask in #akonadi
<chalcedony> :)
<chalcedony> i'm there too but no one answered yet
<chalcedony> today
<chalcedony> billie did last night - but i was too tired to continue
<Daskreech> Did Billie have anything interesting to say
<Tsou-L> Hey guys,another problem came up.I was trying VLC to see if it works and it worked perfectly.Then i opened the same movie with double-click and opened it with Dragon Player.I closed it and reopened it with VLC.The problem is that the color screwed up.. blue was displayed green,green was displayed purple etc.What is happening?If i restart the prob goes away
<Daskreech> BluesKaj, Being able to share screen still rocks
<almoxarife> I need a dark theme along the lines of ubuntu's default dark theme, these light themes are an eye strain
<almoxarife> anyone have a suggestion for a dark theme/colors?
<yofel> from the default ones Obsidian Coast is nice - or Zion (reversed) if you want black
<yofel> there are some dark plasma themes too
<almoxarife> yofel: plasma theme?
<yofel> theme settings for the workspace (plasma) and applications are seperate
<Tsou-L> Hey guys,another problem came up.I was trying VLC to see if it works and it worked perfectly.Then i opened the same movie with double-click and opened it with Dragon Player.I closed it and reopened it with VLC.The problem is that the color screwed up.. blue was displayed green,green was displayed purple etc.What is happening?If i restart the prob goes away
<almoxarife> with a gtk counterpart is what I need, something that unifies all apps
<yofel> hm, well, by default we use oxygen-gtk as theme for gtk which will use the same color settings as KDE
<almoxarife> yofel: thanks
<yofel> Tsou-L: sounds like something sets a wrong Hue value, but please don't ask me what
<Tsou-L> yofel: Any chance you know where can i find a fix?
<Tsou-L> Plus,how do i set VLC as a default player?
<ardian> Hi im having a problem the battery icon on the taskbar shows that my battery is 100% charging
<chalcedony> Daskreech, Billie asked for logs to be pastebinned. i wasn't sure what to show
<ardian> will it destroy my battery ? cause in windows 7 it tells you when its charged
<ardian> so it does stop charging power
<yofel> ardian: it should say charged when it's done
<ardian> yofel: it doesn't that's the problem
<yofel> Tsou-L: I believe you have to change the default per file-type, you can do that either from the file preferences for from system settings -> file associations
<yofel> maybe there's a better way to edit the mime-type settings, but that's what I do
<yofel> ardian: if you open konsole and run 'upower --dump', what does it say for the batter under state: ?
<yofel> *battery
<ardian> yofel:     percentage:          100%
<ardian>     capacity:            97.7273%
<ardian>     technology:          lithium-ion
<yofel> above it should say:     state:               fully-charged
<ardian> state:               charging
<yofel> hm
<ardian> I know on win7 it is charged
<yofel> then the applet is fine.
<yofel> if it still says charging in like half an hour file a bug against the kernel or so, not sure
<ardian> yofel: ok it says charged now :D
<yofel> good :)
<tbruff13> Daskreech, can you help me set up my multimedia keys i found a guide that no longer works
<danielo> welcome back
<danielo> I would like to ask You about installing kubuntu on a flash drive (pendrive, sdcard) for boot
<tbruff13> danielo, do you need my help
<tbruff13> I can help you with that
<tbruff13> Daskreech, here is the guide I am using, but https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<tbruff13> package xev does not exist
<danielo> I've found already solution, but It demand not iso image but image *img
<danielo> and I do not know where to get that one
<danielo> I've found one, but it hardy.img
<tbruff13> danielo, please explain what you are trying to do
<tbruff13> danielo, if you are trying to put Ubuntu on a flashdrive from Linux
<danielo> I am trying to have kubuntu on 8GB pendrive
<danielo> to run it on all komputers :P
<tbruff13> danielo, are you in Kubuntu right now
<danielo> I wonna have fully customizable linux, not only live cd on pednrive
<danielo> yes of corse
<danielo> allways
<tbruff13> danielo, do you have a disc or another flash drive
<danielo> I have mounted 8GB pendrive
<danielo> /dev/sdb1 on /media/0cdef892-f656-498f-bc99-740febab3953 type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<tbruff13> danielo, do you have another flash driver or a DVD
<tbruff13> a second one
<danielo> Yes with kubuntu 11.10 live on it :P
<danielo> but I can save there my session and install new packages
<danielo> that one is ony 1GB
<tbruff13> danielo, ok do you have two usb ports in your laptop
<danielo> yest
<danielo> I've already installed kubuntu from that live usb kubuntu to that 8gb, but when I run system from that 8gb usb stick, I've got an error
<danielo> something like bad disk
<tbruff13> danielo, ok here is what you do put both of the flash drives in your computer and install onto the flashdrive
<tbruff13> danielo, okay
<tbruff13> danielo, one second
<tbruff13> danielo, okay here is what you need to do click on the K Menu
<danielo> ?
<tbruff13> and look of a program that you can use to format your flash dirve
<tbruff13> and look of a program that you can use to format your flash drive
<tbruff13> format it to the Fat file system and
<danielo> cfdisk? gparted?
<tbruff13> danielo, it does not matter
<danielo> but wich flash drive? that 8gb when I wonna install kubuntu?
<tbruff13> danielo, the 8 gig one yes
<danielo> ok
<danielo> done
<tbruff13> ok next you need to type in a terminal sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<tbruff13> danielo, do you have a Kubuntu 11.10 iso on your computer
<danielo> but will I be able to made normall usable distro by that?
<danielo> I have made alredy on that 1bg usb stick by unebootin
<danielo> but it is like live cd, no changes are accapted
<danielo> ?
<tbruff13> danielo, wait
<tbruff13> i will show you
<tbruff13> danielo, do you have the file on your computer
<danielo> I am on kubuntu right now
<tbruff13> danielo, do you have the .iso file you downloaded on kubuntu if not please download it
<danielo> I have
<danielo> ok.
<danielo> I cant now continue
<tbruff13> why
<danielo> I will try it in a few hours, so You can write me info. Thanks in advance
<danielo> bye bye
<tbruff13> ok
<tbruff13> Daskreech, ARE YOU HERE CALLING Daskreech lol
<tbruff13> Can anyone help me with Multimedia keys
<asfyxia>  tbruff13, what do you exactly mean with 'Multimedia keys'?
<tbruff13> I mean I want to set up a global key to switch songs to the next one and to the last one in all music applications
<tbruff13> and i cannot figure out how to do it
<tbruff13> asfyxia, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<tbruff13> i tried the guide but the package xev does not exist
<tbruff13> asfyxia, hello
<fdoving> tbruff13: it's in x11-utils
<asfyxia> That HowTo is last edited in 2008...
<tbruff13> fdoving, okay can you help me with figure out how to set the keys up
<fdoving> tbruff13: alt+f2 - khotkeys
<iluwka> ya epal vs vsex v rot
<iluwka> sosi
<iluwka> sosi
<iluwka> sosi
<FloodBotK1> iluwka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iluwka> idi v portal prostitytka
<tbruff13> iluwka, please don't flood
<tbruff13> fdoving, can you guide me through adding the key fn+12 and fn+f11 to skip and go to previous songs in song applcations
<fdoving> tbruff13: which players?
<tbruff13> fdoving, i am brand new at KDE
<tbruff13> fdoving, pithos
<tbruff13> fdoving, and tomahawk
<tbruff13> when i used mint the fn+f11 key skipped songs in all applications
<tbruff13> it doesn't now :(
<tbruff13> fdoving, hello
<fdoving> tbruff13: ok, give me a sec, i'll try to figure it out first. i don't use those keys, not sure i even have any.
<tbruff13> fdoving, this guide might help you https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys
<tbruff13> i am looking at it now
<fdoving> tbruff13: ok, try to go to system settings -> input devices -> keyboard -> hardware
<fdoving> tbruff13: under keyboard model, try to find something similar to yours.
<tbruff13> fdoving, ok ill be back
<tbruff13> gotta eat
<fdoving> ok, try that, i'll be going to bed in a few min.
<kazagistar> I just installed kubuntu, but I cant figure out how to drag windows to my other monitor
<kazagistar> I can move my mouse to the other monitor, but I cannot drag windows with it
<ultrixx> kazagistar: have you got amd/ati radeon graphics?
<kazagistar> I have nvidea graphics
<`Korvin> My kdm is going tits up
<`Korvin> it's rendering a 30px or so desktop ontop of my current desktop on the left
<`Korvin> I have an image if you want
<DrClaw> Hello
<DrClaw> Hello everyone
<Sentynel> kazagistar: you need to set the display configuration to TwinView in the nvidia settings utility
<tbruff13> fdoving, are you still there
<tbruff13> can somone help me with setting the fn+f12 key to skip songs
<kazagistar> Sentinel: does twinview work with different sized screens?
<kazagistar> ok, I was confused as to the settings, I get it now
<tbruff13> Daskreech, can you take a look at my xmodmap
<tbruff13> can someone take a look at my xmodmap
<Daskreech> !info khotkeys
<ubottu> Package khotkeys does not exist in oneiric
<Daskreech> kazagistar: Alt+F2 -> Screen edges -> WHen dragging applications
<Daskreech> !search khotkeys
<ubottu> Found:
<Daskreech> Boo
<Daskreech> !find khotkeys
<ubottu> File khotkeys found in gnome-icon-theme-gartoon-redux, kde-icons-mono, kde-workspace-bin, kde-workspace-data, kde-workspace-dbg, kde-workspace-dev, kubuntu-default-settings, language-pack-kde-af-base, language-pack-kde-am-base, language-pack-kde-ar-base (and 86 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=khotkeys&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<Daskreech> Ah should be installed already
#kubuntu 2012-03-21
<streetfighter> salut
<KarmaComa> Hello, Kubuntu 12.04, ATI HD 5570, HD monitor plugged through HDMI, turns off after 1 minute, i turned screensaver off and edited the power manager but nothing.
<JMichaelX> KDE needs a better world clock widget than the marble one
<Daskreech> JMichaelX, Sounds like a chance to pimp QML
<JMichaelX> yep, i'm contemplating that
<Daskreech> How many cities do you need?
<JMichaelX> 3 or 4
<JMichaelX> btw, marble itself is awesome
<Daskreech> Yeah I've never seen one that continues to be useful after the 6th city
<Daskreech> Isn't it?
<JMichaelX> very
<Daskreech> It got featured on a TV show here as a technology segment
<Daskreech> (Well I was doing the presentation)
<Daskreech> and it just so happened that we had a hurricane coming at the country. So we opened it up and swooshed it around and showed off the zoom and the country
<JMichaelX> i used to use an opera world clock widget that i liked, but i shy away from proprietary software now more than i used to
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: sweet
<Daskreech> The presenter made some comments directly into the camera and turned back and said Oh look it has clouds too
<JMichaelX> was this public access?
<Daskreech> Wait. are those animated... wait is that live? That looks like the hurricane that was on the weather?
<Daskreech> Yep
<Daskreech> It's live weather
<Daskreech>  Then we dropped it back onto being the wallpaper while we did the rest of the presentation
<JMichaelX> Daskreech: it would be awesome if that show/segment were available to download
<JMichaelX> very cool
<Daskreech> It was funny watching him go speechless under the layers of awesome he just saw from one application
<JMichaelX> from an OS world that was possibly pretty obscure to him
<Daskreech> an OS world?
<JMichaelX> the world of GNU/FOSS
<Daskreech> Well he asked us to come on to speak about Linux for 15 minutes
<ybit> really, the last time i say this on #kubuntu
<JMichaelX> ok
<Daskreech> So we blinged out a MacBook with Kubuntu
<ybit> #kde-usa if you are located in the states, time to organize! :)
<Daskreech> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca aussi #ubuntu-qc
<ybit> :)
<ybit> very nice
<Daskreech> ybit, Would you like to be part of the KDE USA collective?
<Daskreech> Well NA
<ybit> there's a collective i'm unaware?
<ybit> of*
<Daskreech> ybit, There is
<ybit> you betcha
<ybit> isn't jeff over that?
<JMichaelX> does said collective live communally?
<JMichaelX> by any chance
<ybit> i'm not opposed to that
<JMichaelX> lol
<ybit> if it's in opensourceecology.org style
<JMichaelX> i'd never seen that site before, ty
<Daskreech> ybit, you mean jefferai?
<ybit> Daskreech: yep
<Daskreech> Yeah I guess he's part of the core :)
<ybit> Daskreech: okay, let him know i'm interested in the NA collecteive for me :P
<Daskreech> ybit, You cna just sign up
<Daskreech> Moment let me get the links
<Daskreech> ybit, Bah I can't find the link right now but you can sign up https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/campkde-participants to get in touch
<ybit> Daskreech: camp kde is dead now, right?
<Daskreech> ybit, Ha umm. lets say it's transmorgified
<Daskreech> It's become smaller and more portable
<ybit> 11:34 < Mek> lfnw? (and wasn't camp kde abandoned for smaller more local kde things co-hosted with other events, like kde cascadia co-hosted with lfnw?)
<ybit> transmorgified... :)
<ybit> i don't understand, but okay
<Daskreech> Right. So the smaller more local things are the KDE camps
 * ybit is wondering how many devs there are in the NA and how many would be willing to get together for a sprint
<Daskreech> (Camp KDE It's portable! Get it?)
<ybit> i would get it if the name was Tent KDE
<Daskreech> the singular KDE event will be readjusted to fit better with KDE and with NA
<Daskreech> Camps are not normally meant to be permanent :)
<Daskreech> ybit, A fair number. The getting together part is harder and that's why we need some more hands on board to help organize
<ybit> that's the idea...
<ybit> it's why i keep spamming in here looking for people in the states
<ybit> at one point there were ~15 idling in #kde-usa
<ybit> i know there's more than 15 US kde users :)
<ybit> i'm a bit more unsure about the number of devs
<Daskreech> https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-usa
<Daskreech> :-p
<Daskreech> Well users become devs :)
<uberdub> Im loyal a kde user. Quite a few years now. :)
<Daskreech> HI Loyal. I'm Hungry
<Daskreech> ;-)
<uberdub> lol. Didnt know you could eat bytes.
<Daskreech> Welcome to KDE!
<uberdub> KDE rawks dude.
<uberdub> Ive tried gnome, and xfce, etc....meh KDE rulez!
<kazagistar> I just installed kubuntu desktop in ubuntu, but my sound control is not working
<Daskreech> kazagistar, anything beyond "not working" ?
<ybit> re: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/campkde-participants/
<ybit> hah!
<ybit> last activity: January 2009 :(
<ybit> uberdub: where are you from? :)
<uberdub> Currently Phoenix
<Daskreech> kazagistar, there?
<kazagistar> Daskreech: yeah, sorry
<kazagistar> Daskreech: the sound is working, but I cant change volume
<kazagistar> Daskreech: when I try, it shows volume change, but nothing happens
<Daskreech> kazagistar, Can you open your mixer from kmix?
<kazagistar> k, I opened kmix
<kazagistar> oh, I see, if I change the OTHER bar in kmix, I can alter volume
<kazagistar> but the default one that is changed by keybinds and the overlay does nothing
<almoxarife> kazagistar: is the 'default' the 'master' slide?
<Daskreech> kazagistar, you can change the default to which ever one you would like
<Daskreech> If you haven't already
<kazagistar> I cant see a default selection
<Daskreech> It's umm in one of the top level menus I think
<kazagistar> thanks bro
<Daskreech> kazagistar, Got it?
<kazagistar> Daskreech: yep
<Daskreech> kazagistar, Great :)
<pawleeq> Hello
<Daskreech> hi
<pawleeq> I have Genius MousePen 8x6, which was working pretty well, but after some updates (i havent been using it for a few weeks) it dos not work at all and it is not event listed in lsusb output, any clue pls?
<Daskreech> pawleeq, not worknig at all means not moving the cursour?
<pawleeq> Daskreech: yes
<pawleeq> Daskreech: although the tablet itself seems to work fine, the green light turn on, when pen touches the pad...
<Daskreech> pawleeq, Hmm nothing at all when you plug it in?
<pawleeq> Daskreech: noe
<pawleeq> nope
<Daskreech> pawleeq, were you monitoring udev when you plugged it in
<pawleeq> no, how do I do that?
<pawleeq> Daskreech: I run "sudo udevadm monitor" and plug the tablet in and out several times, but it does not print anything at all
<pawleeq> (it does when I try it woth anoher USB devices)
<Daskreech> Oh
<Daskreech> hmm
<Daskreech> You did an upgrade you said?
<pnunn> Has anyone out here managed to get find in message working in this steaming piece of crap called kmail2?  I can't get it to find anything.
<Tm_T> pnunn: I would kindly ask you to be more respective with your choice of words (;
<pnunn> Belive me Tm_T that is respectful.. this is the WORST piece of software ever attempted on man (makes M$ look good).
<Tm_T> pnunn: as you wish
<gotzone> g01972
<pnunn> Is anyone else even using kmail any more?
<Tm_T> I am, daily
<pnunn> Tm_T do you have it going offline constantly? Forgetting the stored passwords for SMTP servers? Not being able to search an email?
<Tm_T> pnunn: none of those problems
<pnunn> Tim_T are you using IMAP?
<Tm_T> pnunn: who is Tim? (: (and yes, I do use IMAP, with D actually)
<Spartan29> hello folk!
<pnunn> lol sorry Tm_T my mistake.. how about google? Anything there?
<Tm_T> pnunn: yes, I use google's imap (too)
<pnunn> Tm_T I don't get it. I've struggeld with this on two different distros now (Mageia and now Kubuntu) in both cases Kmail2 has been the worst part of the systems and I'm still having issues where I have to restart akonadi many many times a day.
<pnunn> I'm using imapd to a courier mail server, google for contacts and calendar..
<Tm_T> all works just fine here
<pnunn> I'm really pleased for you (but sad for me.. lol).
<Spartan29> Since last week when i updated kde via PPA to 4.8.1 i see that some effects doesen't work anymore, i.e. when i click shut (this effect is checked and enabled in desktop effects) the desktop don't fade to desaturize.... Anyone knows why?
<bunz> I've been having problems with updating my system over a satellite link. I seems that most of the repos don't play too sell with high latency connections . Can anyone suggest one that work OK with satellite? It's been suggested to me that there are a few.
<john> Hello
<john> I am using Kubuntu 11.10 and added the PPA of Kubuntu 4.8
<john> Now when I start dolphin, I see this error:
<john> dolphin: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libdolphinprivate.so.4: cannot read file data: Error 21
<john> seems new, theere is no reference on google of this error
<mischasworld> hello
<falstaf> Hello
<mischasworld> I recently updated to precise kubuntu beta, suspend to ram via settings in kde settings is not working, if i call pm-suspend via sudo its working any iedas to fix this?
<hateball> mischasworld: I'd ask in #kubuntu+1
<mischasworld> thanks
<almoxarife> mischasworld: I have sort of the same problem, I can suspend, can't hibernate
<mischasworld> almoxarife: i moved to my question to #ubuntu+1 perhaps we can solve it there
<BluesKaj> hi all
<shadeslayer> DoctorPepper: ping
<georgelappies___> hi all, where can I get a list comparing the changes in kubuntu 11.10 to kubuntu 12.04?
<genii-around> georgelappies___: There is no such comparison list as such.
<genii-around> georgelappies___: However, you can find all the changes made in 12.04 at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Precise-changes ( at the top is a link to all the prior postings )
<pawelero> hi, I just read this blog post: http://blogs.kde.org/node/4547
<Riddell> pawelero: nice to have a reader :)
<pawelero> it will be great if Kubuntu will get different name, it's the best distribution I've ever used and I want it to be as revelance as possible :)
<Riddell> suggestions welcome
<pawelero> Riddell: I bet there are many more readers, but only KDE contributors can make comments on that blog
<genii-around> K-Ultra
<Riddell> pawelero: it accepts open ID so anything with a launchpad or google or yahoo account can
<BluesKaj> those dumb names are the only drawback...why choose obscure animals ..i don't get it
<pawelero> maybe some topic at kubuntu forums about the new name and then make some poll?
<pawelero> Riddell: thanks, I'll remember that
<BluesKaj> precise pangolin ...really how can a pangolin be 'precise"..precise about what ? :)
<pawelero> BluesKaj: it's not that bad, ever heard of Beffy miracle? ;)
<DarthFrog> What's obscure about a pangolin?
<BluesKaj> pawelero,  nope and I really don't care :)
<pawelero> beefy*
<genii-around> Riddell: Are there any articles as to Canonical's reasoning?
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog,  we obviously have different inrerests , lets leave it at that :)
<BluesKaj> err  interests :)
<Riddell> genii-around: nope although this has a simplied fragment of conversation http://ploum.net/post/what-if-ubuntu-were-right
<DarthFrog> The next letter is Q.  The Quiet Quagga? The Quixotic something or other?
<genii-around> Riddell: Thanks !
<genii-around> Now I have a lot of questions to ask about this and no idea where to go for answers. Bleh
<genii-around> Riddell: Would kubuntu-users mailing list be the appropriate place to keep posted as whats happening with this issue?
<Riddell> genii-around: probably not, I don't read that much
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel probably better
<BluesKaj> well stuff to do for a couple hrs, BBL
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, BluesKaj
<LINKSWORD2> Or can I just call ya Blue? :P
<LINKSWORD2> Darkwing: Long time, no see.
<genii-around> Riddell: Ok, thanks. Sorry to be a pest. I'd have carried on the conversation in -offopic if you were in there :)
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, claydoh
<LINKSWORD2> Well, shoot. I know a lot of you. BluesKaj, claydoh, Cueball, Darkwing, eristikophiles... Hello to you all.
<LINKSWORD2> If I forgot any of you, it's because there's a LONG list of people in here.
<pawelero> when comes to a new name I'd vote for KDE OS ;)
<Riddell> pawelero: that would be nice but large parts of KDE would get annoyed
<LINKSWORD2> Plus, Kubuntu is still based off of Ubuntu as the root platform...
<LINKSWORD2> In fact, Kubuntu is *K*de-Ubuntu.
<pawelero> Riddell: I know, some people from OpenSUSE will be angry ;)
<pawelero> so maybe Ubuntu KDE?
<LINKSWORD2> That's pointless, because it comes back to saying the same thing.
<LINKSWORD2> And as annoying as this may sound, this side of the conversation is better done in #kubuntu-offtopic
<pawelero> LINKSWORD2: but it will give many more results in google when you type Ubuntu :)
<LINKSWORD2> pawelero: Surprisingly, you get just as many for Kubuntu.
<LINKSWORD2> Now, again. #kubuntu-offtopic
<genii-around> LINKSWORD2: I do agree that it is not strictly a support conversation
<Riddell> pawelero: that name has two trademarks in it
<LINKSWORD2> Riddell: Not to be a thorn in the side, but this is more of an off-topic conversation. #kubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Riddell: very very well written post
<ikonia> Riddell: (as in blog post)
<orated> Hi! Kubuntu 11.10 KDE 4.8.1. I still face issues with dolphin when the network connection for ssh/nfs/nas is closed. When the server system is shut down, then the file manager with which it was accessed hangs. I came for the same issue probably a month ago and was suggested to upgrade to 4.8.1. It sill fails... can anyone guide me how to fix it?
<genii-around> orated: Have you searched on Launchpad for bug reports with the same symptoms, or reported this as a bug there?
<orated> killing PID for dolphin helped a little. Now, if I open it from terminal - http://pastebin.com/YWkeJvac and PrntScr cannot save the file to be uploaded but its all grey with a black  strip at top
<orated> no, not yet
<orated> I'm trying to understand the reason why its happening first
<orated> Its very likely related to Networks option in Dolphin
<orated> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=97463
<kbroulik> is there a way to resolve depenendy issues? it spits out like 10 packages that cannot be installed because of that :( one package requires a newer version but an older one is installed, and that older version needs a newer one … a great cycle
<fdoving> kbroulik: can you pastebin the error?
<kbroulik> sure. but it is in german :)
<kbroulik> fdoving: http://paste.kde.org/444104
<georgelappies___> genii-around: Thank you :)
<fdoving> kbroulik: what does 'sudo apt-get -f install' suggest?
<fdoving> kbroulik: did you add any new repositories lately?
<kbroulik> fdoving: I already tried that it fails with a lot of missing dependendies as well
<kbroulik> fdoving: I guess I did a few weeks ago, and I also have that problem for weeks now but I just left it but now I want to install a new package and it wouldnt let me
<fdoving> kbroulik: can you pastebin the result from 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<kbroulik> fdoving: http://paste.kde.org/444122 here you go :)
<kbroulik> re
<Roasted> hi, kind of a dumb question. In Ubuntu, there's Startup Applications. Is that a Gnome thing, or an Ubuntu thing? I'm curious if it exists in KDE land as well.
<kbroulik> Roasted: Startup APplications?
<kbroulik> you mean, a frontend to configure which programs/services should be started automatically?
<Roasted> kbroulik, yes
<Roasted> kbroulik, I have it here but I'm on regular Ubuntu/Gnome Shell. I wasn'ts ure if tha was a Gnome thing or not.
<kbroulik> Roasted: in KDE this is System Settings → Startup & Shutdown (or so) → Autostart
<Roasted> kbroulik, ah, so it's not DE specific.
<kbroulik> the thing I pointed to is a KDE-own thing, it's not the exact thing you talk about :)
<Roasted> thanks much kbroulik :)
<Roasted> oh?
<kbroulik> i.e. it is not shared between DE but KDE has a similar thing
<Roasted> ahh okay
<Roasted> so it's not identical, but it's pretty much thesamedarnthing ??
<kbroulik> I don't know that "Startup Applications" :) but I guess both manage services and applications that autostart? ^^
<Roasted> kbroulik, pretty much. On Ubuntu, I have an rsync command in startup applications, because you can put in your own command.
<Roasted> kbroulik, that way it runs when I log in and my home dir syncs to file server over ssh. It's beautiful.
<kbroulik> you can do that as well on KDE
<Roasted> kbroulik, perfect!
<Roasted> thanks much
<yofel> Startup Applications is a gnome thing, they just mesh applications and services into the same UI
<Roasted> I fired up a google image search of the kde startup apps, looks relatively similar
<Roasted> same idea/principle at least.
<Roasted> (still waiting for the ISO to complete)
<yofel> and while the UI is different, you're configuring mostly the same thing in KDE too
<Roasted> nice
<Roasted> now, that makes me wonder if LXDE has it, as that'll be another box on my LAN... time for the magical Google...
<kbroulik> yeah I guess those .desktop files are placed in XDG spots and so you actually edit the same exact files :)
<Roasted> last post @ Dec 2010 suggests they may have it too - http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=111
<Roasted> nice
<Roasted> thanks fellas
<fdoving> kbroulik: what does 'apt-cache policy lib32gcc1' return? - pastebin please.
<kbroulik> fdoving: http://paste.kde.org/444164
<fdoving> kbroulik: what if you try: 'sudo aptitude remove cpp cpp-4.6 g++ g++-4.6 gcc gcc-4.6 gtk2-engines-pixbuf lib32asound2 lib32gcc1 lib32stdc++6 libc6-dbg libc6-i386 libgail-common libgfortran3 libquadmath0 libstdc++6-4.6-dev'
<fdoving> kbroulik: does it suggest to remove any other packages that the ones listed?
<fdoving> s/that/than/
<kbroulik> I dont have aptitude installed :) and it wouldnt let me
<kbroulik> but apt-get should be fine?
<kbroulik> fdoving: then it claims that arduino-core, dkms, g++, gtk2-engines-pixbuf, lib32nss-mdns, lib32z1, libgail-common:i386, libidl-common, liblapack3gf, skype, teamviewer6, x11-apps, x11-session-utils and x11-xserver-utils have unmet dependencies
<fdoving> kbroulik: and if you do apt-get -f install again?
<kbroulik> fdoving: I think the same exact thing as before
<fdoving> kbroulik: tried to run 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get -f install' ? if you did add/remove any sources to your sources.list lately it is probably the reason.
<kbroulik> fdoving: I run that apt-get update regularly and yet I still got the same thing :(
<fdoving> kbroulik: it won't help if your /etc/apt/sources.list is incomplete somehow. or if you've mixed releases or added/removed backports or updates repositories. can you pastebin the result of: grep -Rv ^# /etc/apt/sources.lis*
<kbroulik> fdoving: http://paste.kde.org/444170
<fdoving> kbroulik: what does 'apt-cache policy cpp-4.6' return?
<sinthetek> heya, for some reason my shutdown dialog stopped appearing when i hit ctrl+alt+del
<sinthetek> any idea what might cause this issue? i think i had it before but can't remember how i fixed it
<sinthetek> it appears to be set in the kde keybindings configuration
<sinthetek> screen also won't lock when i close
<sinthetek> the lid
<kbroulik> fdoving: http://paste.kde.org/444188
<kbroulik> sinthetek: I think that screenlock thing is configured in Screensaver settings, check the "Lock after xx minutes" thing and so it will autolock, but not sure
 * chalcedony smiles
<fdoving> kbroulik: i would suggest trying to change to another mirror. or the main archive server, then run apt-get update and apt-get -f install to see if it helps. seems gcc/cpp/g++ got halfway-upgraded to 4.6.3, while some of the packages remain at 4.6.2.
<kbroulik> fdoving: okay, I will try that. many thanks for your patience :)
<fdoving> kbroulik: i don't run precise, so i don't know in which state the archives are at the moment. it might be broken for all i know.
<kbroulik> fdoving: I am running precise on my main machine and another pc as well and those don't show that symptoms :)
<kbroulik> fdoving: choosing another server didnt help
<fdoving> kbroulik: is this amd64?
<kbroulik> yes
<fdoving> kbroulik: you can try this, before manually fetching the debs one by one, http://paste.kde.org/444248/
<kbroulik> fdoving: ah, so I can specify a version with the equal sign?
<fdoving> kbroulik: yeah, if they are available in multiple versions, you can check with apt-cache policy <packagename>
<kbroulik> fdoving: good to know :)
<fdoving> kbroulik: the trick is that you need to get them all right at once, for apt to figure out the dependencies.
<fdoving> kbroulik: if all apt foo fails, you can manually fetch the .debs from packages.ubuntu.com in the correct versions, place them in a directory and run 'dpkg -i *.deb'
<kbroulik> fdoving: hmm so except for libstdc++ it always says "version xxx for package yyy not found"
<fdoving> kbroulik: what? - check with 'apt-cache policy cpp' - if they can't be found something is broken in the sources.list or the available lists.
<__dan__> soooo im on 11.10 with a few ppa's and stuff
<__dan__> gonna dist-upgrade i think
<__dan__> any tips before i risk it? :)
<__dan__> other than make a backup hehe
<kbroulik> fdoving: hooray, so I Manually downloaded and installed the 10 packages that were "corrupt"; and not did an upgrade and now it offered me to upgrade the cpp, gcc and g++ and now everything is fine, no more error messages :)
<kbroulik> thanks thanks thanks :)
<tsimpson> __dan__: expect things to explode, then you won't be disappointed
<__dan__> heheh
<fdoving> kbroulik: great :)
<__dan__> ok, so whats the approved upgrade method then, start dist-upgrade and throw ur machine outside
<__dan__> hope it doesnt make a crater in ur back yard?
<__dan__> hehe
<__dan__> at what point should i go over to it and see if its done?
 * __dan__ assumes standard firework safety applies?
<__dan__> heheh
<tsimpson> __dan__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades/Kubuntu
<__dan__> yeah dude thx
<__dan__> any tips?
<__dan__> oh yeah also should i remove my ppa's before upgrade?
<tsimpson> the upgrade tool will do that for you
<__dan__> cant remember whether i did that for 11.04 -> 11.10
<__dan__> awesome :)
<tsimpson> I would offer advice, but no one ever takes it :)
<__dan__> right then i think its time to see if u guys REALLY amaroK
<__dan__> hehe :)
<__dan__> hey man thats why i'm here
<tsimpson> if I did offer any, it would be to use a virtual machine or chroot, but you're probably not going to do that, are you?
<__dan__> um
<__dan__> no
<__dan__> heheh
<__dan__> :)
<tsimpson> see
<FloodBotK1> __dan__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> __dan__,  if you use the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade , then remove the ppas from  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<__dan__> ah i will do it the gui way thanks BluesKaj
<tsimpson> the GUI tool actually runs do-release-upgrade, it just adds a shiny GUI for it
<__dan__> mmmmmmm shiny :)
<BluesKaj> __dan__,  ok ,...shiny is for crows :)
<__dan__> ah i prefer to use the shiny on kubuntu
<__dan__> if i want cli i will fire up debian :)
<BluesKaj> yeah , __dan__ that's your option
<__dan__> + better to test the way most users will be doing it
<__dan__> in case it turns my laptop into a steaming pile of slag i might be able to pull some logs off it for u guys haha
<BluesKaj> 12.04, kde 4.8.1 here , all terminal ...runs fine
<__dan__> awesome :) i should be joining you shortly ... looking forward to kde 4.8
<__dan__> just gonna run deja-dup quick haha :)
<__dan__> oh yeah one more thing
<__dan__> sorry ... is btrfs default in 12.04 now?
<tsimpson> __dan__: lord no
<tsimpson> I know it's a development release, but not _that_ much
<__dan__> well i thought that may be a little bold for an LTS, a friend said it was tho
<__dan__> i will inform him of his error haha :)
<__dan__> thanks guys
<tsimpson> you can choose it when installing, but it's not default
<__dan__> nooo man haha
<tsimpson> and an upgrade certainly isn't going to format your disks ;)
<__dan__> no i know i was considering a reinstall if btrfs was going default
<__dan__> maybe for 12.10 :)
<__dan__> thanks for all ur help
<tsimpson> btrfs is still under heavy development, would be insane to make it the default for 5 years
<__dan__> i will be back later tonight saying "yay it worked" or tomorrow saying "ahhhh my laptop exploded" wish me luck ;)
<__dan__> indeed hehe
<__dan__> cya tsimpson & BluesKaj thx :)
<BluesKaj> what advantages will btrfs have over ext ?
<Merlyn-Korr> #kubuntu-offtopic
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: mostly it's improves how RAID is done, not much in it for single-disk systems
<BluesKaj> ok tsimpson , thanks ..using an esata outboard drive for multimedia already , no raid requirement here
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Bundestrojaner> how can i change the keyboard-layout in kubuntu 11.10_
<Bundestrojaner> the google-hits are not correct, so it must have changed
<BluesKaj> Bundestrojaner,  system settings>input devices>keyboard layouts tab
<Bundestrojaner> BluesKaj: I only see keyboard-modells
<Bundestrojaner> oh, a tab
<Bundestrojaner> there is no keyboard layout-tab oO
<Bundestrojaner> it worked before
<Bundestrojaner> but mz package-manager freezed during updating
<Bundestrojaner> so i killed the process
<Bundestrojaner> i try rebooting again
<jalcine> Is anyone willing to help me test a speech-related application? It's at https://launchpad.net/speechcontrol.
<jalcine> C'mon guys, don't be shy :)
<rtdos> how do i get automatic updates to quit asking for my password?
<daskreech> add the updater as a list of the binaries that respect sudo nopasswd ?
<rtdos> how do i do that?
<daskreech> http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/18/linux-tips-password-usage-in-sudo-passwd-nopasswd/
<rtdos> thx.
<ricky1966> Hi everybody, i've a hp Officejet, with a print server 4 port network usb hub from digitus. how can i setup  all for make a lan printer ?
<markus> I have the same. Have a JetDirect Printserver. Just connected the printer and the computers found it on the network
<rtdos> am having a problem loading (and closing) apps on kubuntu: some (most) apps seem to take awhile to either load or shutdown. like there is something running in the background or waiting for something to close. i ran all the necessary tests, including fsck and still have this issue.
<ricky1966> markus I don't know if the printserver is jetDirect, i look on the site. tks, I go to sleep i try tomorrow
<brad_> help me troubleshoot, I;m trying to sign into my university's wifi, usually, whenusing a browser on a windows pc, the first page to open with the browser is a login/password page. when i open firefox or rekonq on my new distro, the browser doesn't get reedirected to this page as usual, and im not able to access wifi.... ideas?
<asfyxia> brad_, do you have a dual-boot pc?
<brad_> no, I'm wired into the internet now, reading some forums about this. but no, linux is the only os on here
<JMichaelX_work> brad_: i probably do not have the answer, but i have attended some classes at a certain community college, where i had to turn off zeroconf in order to use their network
<JMichaelX_work> brad_: it might be worth trying: 'sudo service avahi-daemon stop'
<asfyxia> brad_ , okay, I thought I had an idea but I was wrong in the set-up of your connection
<brad_> ill try that script
<JMichaelX_work> you may then need to close your browser, then open it again
<JMichaelX_work> brad__: any success?
<brad__> got disconnected,  it worked, hell yea...
<brad__> thanks guys, is avahi-daemon looking for printers/crap on the network or something?
<JMichaelX_work> brad__: awesome!
<JMichaelX_work> brad__: not too sure what all zeroconf does, but yes, i think that is part of it
<JMichaelX_work> brad__: for myself, it is something i do not believe i need very badly in most cases... you can test things for yourself, but you might just be able to disable zeroconf altogether, and be fine
<JMichaelX_work> brad__: i *think* 'sudo update-rc.d avahi-daemon remove' might do that for you (if not, it would likely be something similar)
<brad__> ok cool thanks
<JMichaelX_work> brad__: you could then always add it back, if it turns out you need it after all
<brad__> if i write the script, cmd tells me to use -f to force, havent even done that... think i should just leave it alone?
<brad__> *ever done
<JMichaelX_work> i dunno, i would say go ahead and use -f.... but, if you are worried, yu can just leave it alone
<brad__> gotchya, just didnt know how serious "force" was to be taken, never applied it to something before, kinda over reacting here, lol
<brad__> hmm. tried it, cmd says the disable/enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<brad__> can i just use a scipt to check if it's there/enabled now?
<rtdos> am having a problem loading (and closing) apps on kubuntu: some (most) apps seem to take awhile to either load or shutdown. like there is something running in the background or waiting for something to close. i ran all the necessary tests, including fsck and still have this issue.
<brad__> ummm, another thing, my buddy wants to get an Alienware laptop...... and run linux on it?? what do I need to tell this kid, he's reading this..
<JMichaelX_work> brad__: no real idea... bt if want to run linux, you need to confirm compatibility before you buy
<DarthFrog> Alienware machines are high-performance machines, designed for gamers.  And have a price tag to match.
<brad__> that's for sure
<DarthFrog> I wouldn't call Linux a gamer's OS, though.
<brad__> that's what i thought
<DarthFrog> Unless he needs a high performance laptop, it would seem to me that he's over-buying.  Not that there's anything wrong with that if you've got the budget for it. :-)
<brad__> anybody have an RTS they'd recommend?
<szal> RTS?
#kubuntu 2012-03-22
<DarthFrog> Which file contains the session restore information?  I want to nuke it so that nothing carries over from a previous session.  (note: I'm in Precise and I wish to nuke the session file in my Oneiric install, then boot into Oneric).
<DarthFrog> Cuz something is screwing up my Oneric desktop session such that I can't use it.  And the mythbuntu-repos.deb file won't install in Precise, such that I can't use Mythfrontend to connect to my MythTV backend.  This is a blasted nuisance.
<Sentynel> DarthFrog: afaik, ~/.kde/share/config/session/
<DarthFrog> Thankee kindly sir!
<ybit> DarthFrog: reminder: #kde-usa
<ybit> add it to autoconnect! :)
<ybit> er.. daskreech *
<DarthFrog> ybil: I"m not American.
<ybit> sorry about that DarthFrog
<ybit> i only meant to be harsh to daskreech ;P
<daskreech> hi ybit
<yovanni> hola
<jalcine_> Hey all! I'm curious to see if anyone would like to hack on a AI project dealing with speech recognition for Linux. The code's at https://github.com/spchcntrl/speechcontrol. Thanks for forking!
<gnupablo> hi
<Bugsbane> Hi, can anyone on 11.10 please confirm whether lcms2 is in your standard repos? I'm trying to support multiple distro's but having trouble figuring out which versions of Ubuntu have lcms2
<bazhang> !find lcms2
<ubottu> Found: liblcms2-2, liblcms2-dev, liblcms2-utils
<bazhang> !info liblcms2-utils
<ubottu> liblcms2-utils (source: lcms2): Little CMS 2 olor management library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2+git20110628-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 44 kB, installed size 192 kB
<bazhang> Bugsbane, ^
<Bugsbane> AH, thx
<bazhang> np
<Bugsbane> This explains a thing or two if it's in Universe. SOme people said it did exist, some said it didn't...
<brent> using kubuntu 12.04, need help setting up bluetooth tether
<genii-around> This channel still exists? Oh my
<xxzz> hi, can I append grub2-efi boot parameters to chainload BSD
<xxzz> and where I can do that
<worm> My kubuntu panel seems broken. Can anyone help me?
<Tm_T> worm: how it is broken?
<worm> No reflection.
<worm> I can temporarily solve it by delete it and add it again.
<worm> But it is so unconvienient for me to do it every time I boot my computer,
<Tm_T> no reflection?
<worm> It was fine before I switched to the Netbook mode, then when I switch back, I cannot click on any icons there.
<worm> Although it will tell me what the icon is.
<Tm_T> worm: and you have only one plasma process running?
<worm> I don't know. but everything seemed fine except of I couldn't left-click on the panel.
<worm> And the Kickoff is not working too. I can only use Alt+F2 to open them.
<Tm_T> worm: try "ps aux | grep -i plasma" in konsole and then pastebin the results
<Tm_T> worm: kickoff?
<Tm_T> ah, application launcher
 * Tm_T don't think we had kickoff in KDE4 ever (:
<Tm_T> doesn't either
<worm> moi    14277  7.5  9.0 1013532 179520 ?      Sl   17:37   0:38 /usr/bin/plasma-desktop
<worm> moi    14703  0.0  0.0  97332   956 pts/2    S+   17:46   0:00 grep --color=auto -i plasma
<Tm_T> so only one, that's good
<rethus> is 12.04 still stable?
<rethus> or in beta-state?
<Tm_T> rethus: not yet released
<worm> Tm_T: But the problem still exists. What to do next?
<Tm_T> worm: hmmm, do you have some plasma-related configs you really need to save?
<worm> I am not sure. I had just went to System settings and change the Workspace Behavior -> Workspace ->Workspace Type to "Netbook", then when I turn it back, it went wrong.
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> so we should move ~/.kde/share/config/plasma* files to somewhere so they can be put back if something is lost (most likely not though)
<rethus> how can i set priority for twinkle by default?
<rethus> i only know... ESC + CTRl, choose twinkle and increase priority. but after startup, it is reset to normal
<worm> Tm_T Yes, you're right. Mais, all of my configurations like the widgets are gone... But finally the problem was solved.
<Tm_T> worm: yeah, so some of the settings were gone a mess apparently, hmmh
<worm> I am gonna set them back. Thanks a lot.
<Tm_T> np
<Kombala> Hi guys
<Kombala> Ðóññêèå åñòü áëåàòü?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<phillips321> can anyone recommend a music player other than amarok that uses a library function (i.e. not xmms, bmp, audacious)
<Riddell> phillips321: that has a music library?
<phillips321> i have a mass of music, i just want to be able to search in it like i can in itunes
<phillips321> banshee is what i want but for some reason it wont run on a fresh kubuntu 11.10 x64 install
<Riddell> amarok does that, bangarang too
<Riddell> juk as well
<phillips321> i thought bangarang was for vids?
<brenty> in kubuntu 11.10 with kde 4.8.1, still after update things seem to "stick" in task bar after closed... any thoughts on how to fix it?
<Riddell> bangarang is for music
<brenty> I read somewhere it was a qt bug
<Riddell> brenty: i believe it is and a fix is in 12.04 but I don't think it has been backported
<brenty> i tried 12.04 :( the network manager is still broke and wont tether bluetooth. now that you mention it, when i tried the latest daily build that sticky problem wasnt noticed
<brenty> seems like i read about a 'patched' qt package.. added the ppa for it but couldnt figure out how to install it
<phillips321> Riddell: cheers, juk looks like what i need
<phillips321> working fine (all my music is on an nfs share and i mount readonly)
<phillips321> lets hope once it's sifted through my 20,000+ songs it stores the library locally
<brenty> KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)
<phillips321> (i chose RO to prevent my music library being screwed up by music players trying to 'organise' it)
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4.7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
<brenty> ok so what do i do to fix it>
 * BluesKaj tries out bangarang , audacious isn't my cuppa tea either ...amarok suffers from "trying to do too much for the dumb user" syndrome
<brenty> just twiddle thumbs and wait for the fix to trickle down to  backports?
<brenty> ok so i added a ppa with a patched QT. so how do i install the stuff there?
<hateball> gogeta_: assuming you use KDE, #kubuntu would probably be a better choice
<hateball> well.. if you use kubuntu.
<brenty> it would seem that i have a later version of the qt libraries than what the 'patched' ones are. is there a way to revert to the slightly earlier patched ones?
<brenty> so if a change is made to fix it in 12.04, eventually it will be put in kde mackports?
<mobashua> bonjour a tous
<tbruff13> can someone help me with this error that happens when i try to update var/cache/apt/archives/colord_0.1.12-1ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb Error: short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord'
<roasted> Hi. In Ubuntu there's an installable "Gnome Schedule" package for scheduling tasks. Is there something similar in Kubuntu?
<fdoving> roasted: kde-config-cron
<fdoving> roasted: that's a package name,  needs to be installed i think.
<roasted> fdoving: thanks, I was looking for this guy - http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeadmin/kcron/index.html - is that what you're referring to?
<fdoving> roasted: yes.
<roasted> fdoving: thanks much. I'm just trying to find ways on all DE's to run my rsync script to back my stuff up. I have an rsync script (non root) to sync my stuff over ssh to my file server.
<roasted> It works flipping beautifully.
<roasted> I tagged it in my gnome setup as a "startup application" since gnome's startup apps allows you to put a command in. In KDE, looks like I would need to put a command in /bin/bash script, +x it, and add it to startup. Same idea in the end, though.
<roasted> But I began tinkering wtih scheduled tasks, because if my parents want this set up, I'd rather say, hey download this GUI and do it, ya know?
<fdoving> roasted: try to search for autostart in the 'kmenu-search-line'
<roasted> fdoving: just... right now? or after I install something?
<fdoving> roasted: yeah, just try.
<roasted> fdoving: sec. rebooting it.
<roasted> fdoving: its been updating in my VM environment for 5 hours. I think it's time to do a hard shutoff. :/
<roasted> fdoving: yeah, that's what I was referring to.
<roasted> fdoving: in gnome, I can put in a specific command. Here, I can't put in a command... I need to put in a script.
<roasted> fdoving: which requires me to dump the command in a text file, with the bin bash line at the top, save it, chmod +x it, and it'll work fine.
<fdoving> roasted: ah, yeah. understand.
<roasted> fdoving: same basic principle, just slightly different execution.
<roasted> fdoving: that's why I got curious about a "gnome schedule" for kde. As easy as it would be to say, hey, this command I'm emailing you, #!/bin/bash, next line, paste, save, right click, properties, executable, then add it, it'd be easier to just fire up the scheduler GUI and go that route.
<roasted> For what it's worth, instead of selecting the script, I just typed in mkdir /home/user/Desktop/TEST and it didn't work. Definitely needs to be in script form, not command form.
<roasted> ha, actually, once I logged in it removed it from autostart
<rapidsp> hi, anybody know when will be the 4.8.2?
<yofel> rapidsp: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.8_Release_Schedule
<rapidsp> yofel: thanks
<Chaser> on a related question - does kubuntu get updated when ever there is a new KDE sc out ?
<yofel> Chaser: bugfix updates are made available in a PPA and a bit later in the official updates.
<yofel> the next higher kde release is only available per ppa
<Chaser> yofel, thanks.
<roasted> fdoving: for what it's worth, this scheduling app works just as gnome-schedule does... aka... great. thanks much!
<Tsou-L> Hello guys.I have a Question.I want to learn Python,but on Python.org there isnt a builder for Linux ..only for Mac and Windows.Is there any builder that you suggest for Kubuntu?
<yofel> Tsou-L: define "builder"
<yofel> python is installed by default on kubuntu, if you mean an IDE, try Eric
<Tsou-L> yofel: Well i ve seen a Tutorial video and he used Python IDLE (GUI)
<yofel> idle is in the archive too, you'll find it in the software center
<Tsou-L> Thanks alot yofel
<krisx> Last night i was having problems connecting with Kubuntu so I restarted which normally would help. When i rebooted it went through the splash screen and instead of giving me the GUI login it throws me straight into a text login. What reasons would it do this?
<EntarteteEnte> krisx: it could be a number of things, but one of my first guesses would be a possible bug in the video drivers you are using. hopefully X started for you the next time.
<krisx> hopefully X?
<BluesKaj> krisx,  do you still have the issue , if so try the recovery kernel , hold the left  shift key down after the bios options scrn
<krisx> before or after grub?
<BluesKaj> before ... you want grub
<BluesKaj> the shift key is what brings grup up
<BluesKaj> the grub menu that that is
<krisx> i installed it via wubi. So it goes  to windows then it goes to grub without me needing to press anything. Should i go into recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> ahh wubi , that's different , you should choose kubuntu at the grub menu , not windows
<BluesKaj> afaik , then kubuntu will run without windows being loaded. if you run with windows it's mighty slow if I recall
<krisx> well windows doesn't currently work. So i ran the second option "Linux 2.6.38-10-generic (recovery mode)
<BluesKaj> ok
<georgelappies_> If I am on 11.10 now, will I benefit by upgrading to 12.04 bow before it is realesed using a daily snapshot cd image or should I just wait for 12.04 to be released?
<krisx> alright. i ran it, and rebooted and im getting the exact same results.
<BluesKaj> georgelappies_,  if you're adventureous then install it ..I'm running it now without any probs
<BluesKaj> krisx,  rebooted into which kernel ?
<krisx> Linux 2.6.38-10-generic
<BluesKaj> krisx,  if you really want to run kubuntu properly , create a partition for it by using the live cd install or with a partitoner ..wubi doesn't give a very complete kubuntu/linux experience IMO .
<BluesKaj> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<krisx> I really don't want to get into partitioning. I'm probably going to buy another harddrive for my computer to run multiple operating systems. You don't think there is anything else i could try?
<krisx> The real problem is I have a 2TB external HDD, i just can't find the power cord. So I can't back up all my valuable information on there, and I've screwed up on partitioning before -_-
<BluesKaj> dual boot is easier than you think , the kubuntu live cd can give several easy to do options
<qbit> also if you have a powerful enough machine virtualbox is a good way to play/test alternate stuff
<krisx> yeah i understand vms.
<qbit> the guest won't be as crisp or responsive as if it was on bare hardware, but it's very close
<krisx> so you dont think there is any other way to fix it? i really feel that partitioning is my last resort.
 * qbit doesn't know anything about wubi
<BluesKaj> I tried wubi just once , on wife's pc ..not very satisying , even  VB is preferable
<qbit> but if your able to get booted, just not into X and GUI you might want to poke into that a bit and try and undersatnd why
<qbit> look at xorg.0.log in /var/log to see if there is any indication  if or why it might be X crashing
<krisx> what do you mean by X?
<BluesKaj> dunno how wubi handles hardware and graphics , but it sounds like a garphics driver prob if it was a regular install
<qbit> drive a wedge between 'is it X' going down or is it KDM
<BluesKaj> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<qbit> X is the video display system and KDM is what displays the KDE login screen, if X crashes you'll never get to KDM
<krisx> ah thanks.
<qbit> and most X crashes are driver related
<qbit> a very wild guess here is that initially for install purposes you were in some generic VESA mode of video, and the problem you are having now is it is trying to switch into a graphical video mode and failing
<BluesKaj> krisx,  which kubuntu version are you running?
<krisx> 11.04
<krisx> i saw that lol
<BluesKaj> krisx,  you're at a prompt after the text login ...just checking your irc client:)
<BluesKaj> correct ?'
<krisx> what do you mean by prompt?
<BluesKaj> did you login ? if so , then after entering your password , you'll be at a TTY prompt where you can enter commands that may help you fix the problem
<krisx> yeah i can login to text mode.
<BluesKaj> krisx, you're in kubuntu, you just don't have a graphical user interface/desktop , but you do have the command line / terminal
<krisx> yup
<BluesKaj> type this , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<krisx> do i need to manually connect to my router first? i don't know how to manage that in terminal
<krisx> nvm
<krisx> no wait
<BluesKaj> are you connected to the internet in windows , if so you should also be connected in kubuntu, unless you're on wifi
<krisx> im on wifi. windows doesn't actually boot on that computer anymore.
<BluesKaj> heh, then dump windows and do a real linux install :)
<krisx> i would if i could back up stuff
<BluesKaj> there's your cunundrum , if you created an ext/linux partiton and installed kubuntu your ntfs partition would be accessaible from kubuntu and you could save your data thar way
<krisx> But i can navigate to windows by just going "cd /host/"
<BluesKaj> dunno , try it
<qbit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Video_Problems_after_second_reboot
 * qbit wonders if that would do anything useful...
<krisx> these are for problems directly after installation though, right? I've been using ubuntu like this for months.
<krisx> BluesKaj: being able to access it to back it up is not the problem. not having the cord to my external hdd is the problem, which is the only reason i can't back anything up.
<BluesKaj> krisx,  what brand external drive?
<krisx> all i can find is wd
<krisx> found a ethernet cable, so im doing the "sudo apt-get update/upgrade " now
<krisx> damnit. i really felt like that was going to work..
<krisx> wtf...
<BluesKaj> krisx,  now , run, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krisx> first i tried running the kdm by script. it told me to do it like this "sudo restart kdm" and when i went "sudo startx" it worked.
<BluesKaj> ok ,so you have a login page ?
<krisx> well since i was already logged in, it just went past the login and its just working...
<krisx> so strange...
<BluesKaj> I see , sometimes kdm will open the login page again to relogin
<BluesKaj> updates and upgrades bring fixes from the repos and upstream
<krisx> what i find really weird is that its not really fixed. it keeps booting up and acting like its going to the kdm login, it just doesn't, instead it allows me to login and go startx and then i can use the gui.
<BluesKaj> well, stuff to do ..later
<Kimlaroux> Kubuntu 10.04 here. I installed Gstreamer Phonon backend and all it's plugins. Every time I start Amarok, I get a pop up saying "Phonon claims it cannot play MP3 files...". It can play mp3s just fine. Google is not help, anyone has any idea why I get the popup?
<CartoonCat> yay! issues. I updated to latest, was ok or a day or so, it did some updates this morning, it wanted a reboot, made time, did it. now it just sits at the 'kubuntu' screen with the dots .  .  .  . moving and never loads past it.
<CartoonCat> Ideas on how to start looking for the source of the issues
<excognac> am i being dumb or i really need a win xp cd for virtual box? The reason is: i really need use a 16bit win software, wine is not really keen to do so...
<CartoonCat> excognac: how else to you install the os if not with a install cd for it?
<excognac> CartoonCat: yup. better find a solution in wine
<CartoonCat> excognac: i recomend that if possible
<excognac> ok, any ideas on "The specified device is not open or is not recognized by MCI."
<CartoonCat> sounds like accounting records for MCIWorldcomm =)
<CartoonCat> is that a error from spybot?
<excognac> from the software in wine: basically it's a dead easy stuff, it plays a serie of images and puts arrows to certain points
<excognac> i.e. this is a sheep embryo atlas and i do need it
<CartoonCat> ah VB MCI, might need the vbruntimes
<CartoonCat> or might need to find some other windows DLLs, trial and error a lot with wine
<excognac> oh, it mentioned a dll too.  so, I shall hunt these files down, copy in "win" and wish the best?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I've not been on in quite a while... My clock has gotten out of proportion, and I don't know how to adjust its borders.
<danielo_> hello everybody
<quizno50> hello =)
<danielo_> I would like to ask You for some manual about insalling kubuntu on flash memory, that it could run it on each machine from usb port.
<quizno50> danielo_ you mean to make a Live USB disk? or actually a full install on a Flash Drive?
<danielo_> I dont mean live cd on usb
<danielo_> no
<danielo_> a normall install
<danielo_> I've done normal install before, but it dosent work
<danielo_> I just want to have all my stuff on 8gb usb stick.
<quizno50> I would recommend using the Live USB, because it does hardware detection.
<danielo_> my home folder and documents
<quizno50> You can create a persistant filesystem on the live usb to store all your documents and things
<em> what is the application in kubuntu that plays mp4 videos?
<danielo_> yes I know, but in live usb I cant save my changes
<LINKSWORD2> Uhm.... Duh?
<quizno50> danielo_ if you have it formatted as a FAT32 drive, you can remount it with the read/write option and save things onto it
<danielo_> what about installing apps?
<quizno50> in all my playing around with it, that's what I found to be the easiest way to do things
<quizno50> What I did was copy the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives over to a folder on the USB drive, then just run dpkg -i *.deb in that folder to reinstall everything after a reboot
<em> what is the application in kubuntu that plays mp4 videos?
<quizno50> em - I'm pretty sure the default is Dragon Player
<em> it is asking for which application to open it with. oh yeah okay thanks.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I've not been on in quite a while... My clock has gotten out of proportion, and I don't know how to adjust its borders.
<quizno50> @LINKSWORD2 - what do you mean?
<quizno50> @LINKSWORD2 - do you have a screenshot? or is it that your clock's time is off?
<LINKSWORD2> I know how to adjust the time. What the problem is, is that the clock display is twice the size of the system tray bar where the clipboard and other items are stored.
<quizno50> LINKSWORD2 - I would recommend looking at the appearance settings for the clock... Right click->Digital Clock Settings
<LINKSWORD2> Already done that. It doesn't tell me anything about how to adjust its physical size.
<quizno50> I was playing with it and got it to go huge by selecting the "Long Date" under Date Format.
<quizno50> other than that; I don't really see much, and can't really recommend anything unless you have a screenshot that I could see
<LINKSWORD2> Nevermind. I've just removed it and added the widget again.
<danielo_> I dont get it
<danielo_> please tell me the easiest way to have my kubuntu with my apps, repositories, setting etc on usbstick
<danielo_> ?
<quizno50> danielo_ look up a program called unetbootin, it allows you to install Kubuntu to a USB drive and allow for persistant storage
<danielo_> ok
<danielo_> I have it. I've done with it my live kubuntu usb stick, but how to make system?
<quizno50> @danielo_ http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/#install follow instructions there
<danielo_> thx
<danielo_> hello
<danielo_> I've tryied but it doesnt work
#kubuntu 2012-03-23
<LINKSWORD2> Is it safe for me to upgrade to the new Amarok that's in Kubuntu 12.03?
<LINKSWORD2> !Lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<LINKSWORD2> What are the system requirements to install Kubuntu 11.10 or 12.03 Beta?
<LINKSWORD2> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<szal> there is no such thing as 12.03
<szal> !precise | LINKSWORD2
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<szal> mind the 2nd sentence
<LINKSWORD2> I've been told that 12.03 is the designation for 12.04 as a beta, before the official release.
<LINKSWORD2> If not, then what are the system requirements for 12.04?
<szal> by whom?
<LINKSWORD2> I don't remember. It was last night. Late.
<LINKSWORD2> Either way, I would like to know the system requirements for running 11.10, or even 12's Beta.
<LINKSWORD2> Ugh.... I haven't been on in so long really, that I don't even remember how to upgrade...
<LINKSWORD2> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LINKSWORD2> OK guys, wake up! I'm attempting to check for software updates on Lucid, and the window is coming back blank.
<LINKSWORD2> !Lucid upgrade
<LINKSWORD2> HEY! HELP
<szal> what window?
<LINKSWORD2> The software update window in KPackageKit
<szal> PackageKit.. *urgh*
<LINKSWORD2> Well, excuse me for having a busy life... >.>
<szal> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LINKSWORD2> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<szal> then there are no updates (unless your machine is misconfigured and doesn't get current package lists, which would be indicated by 'apt-get update' throwing errors)
<emmanuel_> some body speak spanish
<szal> !es | emmanuel_
<ubottu> emmanuel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LINKSWORD2> There we go. KPackageKit was configured to only look for LTS's. Changed it. Upgrading.
<excognac> wow, wine is amazing. as chaotic as windows err or the software is
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<LINKSWORD2> Need to exit. Bye.
<excognac> bye
<c_smith> Hey, I'm trying to get my Ipod to work with Amarok, and I found a guide in which I need to edit a file to include A. the serial I got from lsusb, and a number called ModelNumStr which I also get from lsusb, but I see two similar numbers in the ID, and need help differentiating which would be the modelnumstr.
<amason> c_smith: can you pastebin those examples
<amason> not that i have an ipod but it might be able to help
<c_smith> the only one is the 2 part code, 05ac:1265, and the  file only allows for 4 of those numbers, I need to know which is the model number per se.
<c_smith> in lsusb, those numbers are listed under ID.
<c_smith> those numbers seem to be pretty universal for USB devices.
<c_smith> albeit different, my android tablet has something like that.
<amason> erm udevinfo might be able to give you the model number
<amason> or lsusb -v
<c_smith> kk
<c_smith> not sure how to access udevinfo, is it a file?
<c_smith> after googling udevinfo, looks like Ubuntu uses udevadm.
<amason> that's right, usbadm info
<amason> but yeh lsusb  should be fine
<c_smith> kk
<chuy> hi all which folders should I copy to skel,for keep my kde4 config, for new users
<c_smith> amason, after looking at udevadm, I was able to find the number, thanks. :)
<chuy> any help o clue i really apreciate
<c_smith> how do I connect to a smb share on Kubuntu Oneiric Ocelot?
<c_smith> nvm, figured it out.
<jalcine_> :)
<dj_segfault> Hey. I just tried kubuntu 11.04 from live CD (because I can't stand Unity/Gnome 2).  I was very impressed.  How different in look and feel is the new version coming out next month?
<bazhang> dj_segfault, the latest is 11.10
<bazhang> dj_segfault, you should try a daily to see
<dj_segfault> Yup.  I found that out after I burned the 11.04 disk ;)
<dj_segfault> I'll look on the website for the dailies.  I just wanted to know if the look and feel was significantly different.
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 should have a link
<bazhang> or the /topic here
<bazhang> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PrecisePangolin/Beta1/Kubuntu
<jalcine> Just placed a order on http://gearwear.spreadshirt.com/kde-magic-A6572380
<jalcine> Why isn't this site advertised more often?
<bazhang> jalcine, is this related to kubuntu support?
<jalcine> *wrong channel*
<jalcine> sorry bazhang
<opposablethumb> oppos
<ralf_> hi, i've got a question
<ralf_> i use text to speech a lot for system notifications and such
<ralf_> the thing is I have installed some third party voices (Cepstral) and I would like to use those instead of espeak
<ralf_> so I want to add a talker but I can't figure out the dialog
<ralf_> and the documentation i find seems to describe a different dialog
<ralf_> any help?
<Peace-> ralf_: ask to the 3 party developer
<DrTeeth> z
<Highflyer> How to change default desktop environment? Just installed kde and choose it as default de. Now it's complicate for other users to log in their sessions. They can do it only through my session. Please help!
<Highflyer> Anyone?
<Highflyer> I use 11.10 Oneiric
<Riddell> Highflyer|: that's a setting of your login manager
<Highflyer|> How to change it?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<monkeyjuice> morning
<BluesKaj> 'morning monkeyjuice
<BluesKaj> oh It's you , the dog rudy's pal
<monkeyjuice> yep
<Highflyer> How to change default desktop environment? Just installed kde and choose it as default de. Now it's complicate for other users to log in their sessions. They can do it only through my session. Please help!
<Highflyer> I use 11.10 Oneiric
<Highflyer> Anyone?
<BluesKaj> Highflyer,  other users need to make kde default as well
<Highflyer> Tnx but how? Terminal or...?
<BluesKaj> Highflyer,  not sure , I have no experience with that ...I'll try to find an anwer ASAP
<Highflyer> Thanks man!
<BluesKaj> Highflyer,  you could ask in #kde ...I already asked , but not receiving any answers
<genii-around> Highflyer: Usually you would select which de to load from the window manager logon.
<BluesKaj> genii-around,  I think he wants an automatic selection at login
<Highflyer> I know but theres no option for other users to log in. they need to log in to my account, than change user...
<BluesKaj> genii-around, tell the other users to install kubuntu-desktop ?
<BluesKaj> Highflyer,  they should have the choice of their own login
<BluesKaj> as other users
<Highflyer> That would be two more kde installation on one PC. Sure?
<Highflyer> I now, but I have kubuntu log in screen with just my name
<BluesKaj> not sure at all ...do the other users ale=ways have to use your login
<BluesKaj> ?
<Highflyer> Since I installed kubuntu, yes
<BluesKaj> you can add other users in system settings>user management
<Highflyer> My log in, than they can do change user
<Highflyer> To add them again, now in kubuntu?
<Highflyer> I'll try
<BluesKaj> look in user management to see if they are still there
<Highflyer> They are just in gnome
<Highflyer> I'll add them in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Highflyer,  right
<Highflyer> I think that solution could do the job
<Highflyer> Tnx
<iskendar> How do I get bash scripts to launch from the KDE menu with all the environment variables set correctly?
<iskendar> I run the script from a terminal, no problem
<iskendar> I run it from the menu, or by clicking in a folder view or in dolphin, and it lacks the correct paths
<iskendar> putting '/bin/bash /home/me/.bashrc; /home/me/myscript" in the 'Command' field of the KDE Menu Editor doesn't do it either
<genii-around> iskendar: I think it would be /bin/bash --rcfile /home/me/.bashrc /home/me/myscript
<iskendar> yeah, I thought that too, but it doesn't work
<iskendar> the only thing working is basically dumping all of the needed environment variables into the launch scripts themselves
<genii-around> iskendar: Have you tried under the Advanced tab in the menu editor to check off Run in Terminal ?
<iskendar> yup, did it both ways
<genii-around> odd
<BluesKaj> iskendar,  what about startup&shutdown , add script ...I have to ask the obvious
<iskendar> logout I tried, an actual reboot not, but I don't see how that would work, since this is all user stuff
<genii-around> iskendar: Was your bashrc file edited?
<genii-around> ( if so you might need to do: source /home/me/.bashrc to have the changes take effect )
<iskendar> yes, added some variables, nothing more
<Promethes> is there any cd ripper for kubuntu other than K3B and Dolphin?
<Promethes> something like sound juicer for gnome?
<Promethes> k3b is terrible when i need to modify track names and album properties and Dolphin is painfully slow
<BluesKaj> Promethes,  cdrecord , if you don't mind the command line
<genii-around> !info audex
<ubottu> audex (source: audex): Audio grabber tool for KDE. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.72b1-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 275 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<Promethes> genii-around: thanx
<BluesKaj> yeah, genii-around , thanks ..didn't know about audex :)
<cire> Hi, I get the following error when launching amarok: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<cire> I cannot see the amarok window, but the process is running
<BluesKaj> cire,  look in the system tray and click on the amarok icon
<cire> BluesKaj: I would, but there is none
<cire> I just recognized that every kde app gives me that error
<cire> but they do show up
<cire> dbus thing seems to be a general problem, amarok a special one
<BluesKaj> cire , so haow do you close amarok ?
<BluesKaj> how
<cire> kill
<cire> BluesKaj: I am not a newbie
<cire> oh, I should mention that I am using precise
<cire> could be a beta issue
<BluesKaj> did you try running from the terminal and checking for launch errors?
<cire> BluesKaj: this gives me the posted error
<cire> nothing else
<cire> i just did a dist-upgrade, I will try reloading kde
<cire> did not help
<cire> still dbus error, and amarok not launching
<BluesKaj> cire,  did you use dbus-launch ?
<cire> no
<cire> not manually, but dbus-launch is started
<cire> /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<BluesKaj> yeah , I get the same error with audex , but it launches anyway ( QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.)
<BluesKaj> try just dbus-launch amarok , without /usr/bin path
<cire> okay
<cire> this works?!
<cire> what si wrong?
<BluesKaj> amarok's default path isn't /usr/bin maybe ...I don't use amarok myself
<cire> BluesKaj: this would mean, dbus-path for all kde apps is set wrong somehow
<sithlord48> amarok shows in /usr/bin on my system
<DarthFrog> Yes, it's in /usr/bin.
<cire> BluesKaj: As I understood, amarok doesn't find dbus, right?
<cire> I have X11/Xsession.d/75dbus_dbus-launch:DBUSLAUNCH=/usr/bin/dbus-launch
<cire> which is the correct path
<genii-around> cire: Did it work previous to yesterday?
<cire> no
<cire> that means
<cire> don't know
<cire> yesterday I am sure it did not
<FloodBotK1> cire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> cire: Which Kubuntu version?
<cire> precise
<genii-around> cire: There was a major update to libdbus yesterday on 12.04
<cire> ok. This may be the problem.
<cire> I won't complain, using pre-releases always gives that kind of things ;) (used aptosid and debian testing&unstable before) :)
<genii-around> cire: Also, the #ubuntu+1 channel doubles as the #kubuntu+1 channel ( for 12.04 issues, until it hits release )
<cire> genii-around: thanks for that hint!
<superfly> Upgraded to precise, now I'm left with no KDE and apparently broken packages
<superfly> (on my phone atm)
<superfly> Any pointers to figuring out what is broken?
<genii-around> superfly: Please ask in #ubuntu+1 which is for 12.04
<superfly> Grr... I was just directed here
 * superfly goes to find help elsewhere
<Guest6415> test
<Guest6415> ping
<highflyer> Guys, need a help. I want to reinstall kubuntu. How to do that? Thanks!
<highflyer> oneiric 11.10
<highflyer> Anyone?
<markus_> Insert the CD and reboot?
<Musaab> hey there everyone, does anyone how to make so i have a separate taskbar for each workspace?
<Musaab> nevermind...found it
<Jarli> How do I turn on intergrated mouse with VM VirtualBox windows 7 64 bit?
<Minitux90> bonsoir tout le monde
<Whiskey`Wonka> blarg
<Whiskey`Wonka> is muon broken in 12.04??
<Whiskey`Wonka> where does network-manager store its network configs? id like to move my existing ones from a old install to a new install
<Jarli> Hi all
#kubuntu 2012-03-24
<Linatux> Hi guys - anyone have problems with KDM on oneric? KDM starts, but never get logon screen & console dies. Can ssh in, kill KDM & restart - all good. Tried lots of suggestions from forums but nothing seems help.
<Linatux> tried gdm, xdm, lightdm - all seem to have the same problem
<Linatux> nomodeset, radeon.nomodeset, latest ATI drivers, disable KMS, sleeps in kdm.conf.....
<DarthFrog> Linatux: I was/am having something similar happening to me, in both Precise and Oneiric, though not at KDM.  I've just removed the fglrx driver and gone back to the radeon driver.  So far, so good.  <knock on wooden head>
<Linatux> DarthFrog: That didn't seem to help for me, though I've changed quite a few other settings since then. It seems I have to start KDM, kill it then restart it before everything works. Alternatively, just startx works fine - OK for me, but a tad confusing for others in the household.
<CryptoAlien> Hello?
<CryptoAlien> anyone home?
<bazhang> yes
<CryptoAlien> bazhang: How are ya man!
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know where network-manager keeps its configs? id like to move them between two computers
<CryptoAlien> try /etc/init.d ?
<jalcine> @pilot in
<Whiskey`Wonka> CryptoAlien: well the script that runs it is there, not the saved configs
<artao> Wacom Intuos 2 pen tablets. any help here gettin it set up correctly?
<deer3212> my system goes to standby after 20 sec....after today update...help
<deer3212> sorry...after 30 sec
<deer3212> stand by or sleep....I checked the power setting and nothing is checked.
<KRF> when trying to run "aptitude full-upgrade" i always get this: http://pastebin.com/BYPestEj - what are lines 19ff trying to tell me here?
<KRF> with apt-get upgrade it suggests to upgrade just a subset of the packages and seems to ignore others
<vibhav> Can Ubuntu Software Center run on Kubuntu?
<jalcine_> YEah
<jalcine_> *yeah
<jalcine_> I used on there for quite some time.
<shainp> NickServ identify 38yb2c4y
<bazhang> shainp, /
<shainp> Yeah. Sorry, I'm a bit new to IRC.
<Guest32864> hi guys, anyone know how to modify device notifier so that when I plug in generic mp3 player I have the option to open amarok?
<corverse> hi everyone
<brenty> whats up?
<brenty> wish i could add a working trash shortcut to the desktop folder view that shows empty or full. other than a widget placed over it
<brenty> perhaps a show trash folder check box in folder view settings for your desktop folder widget???
<Peace-> brenty: wait
<brenty> http://tinypic.com/r/14ay4o2/5
<brenty> i made a url link to location trash:/   but it would be nice to have it show empty when it is...
<Peace-> brenty: you need to reload
<Peace-> brenty: i guess f5
<brenty> that link is what my desktop look like :)
<Peace-> brenty: but here when i delete it reload the folder http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/24/plasma-desktopwv1807.png
<brenty> ah ok. i didnt mean delete it from the desktop. i meant a working trash icon that shows if its empty or filled with something.  i know that there is the trash plasma widget. just wish a url link to the trash folders icon could change and show if its empty.
<Peace-> brenty: trash plasma widget IS an icon
<Peace-> so this is a bitching issue
<brenty> yeah a url link to trash placed in the desktop folder is a plain link like any other... be nice if the icon changed to reflect empty or full,, i guess i could position the trash widget just right over where i want it :(
<Peace-> brenty: plasma widget does that
<Peace-> so...
<brenty> right but a trash widget placed on top of the desktop folder widget looks sloppy.  a url link to trash in desktop looks nice and fits with the rest of the things there.
<Peace-> brenty: get a life
<Peace-> an icon sloppy
<Peace-> mah
<brenty> your right.
<brenty> good news is after updates stuff doesnt stick in my task bar when closed. and bluetooth tethering with my blckberry works now..
<brenty> apps open and close super fast. and the nintendo emulator fce ultra doesnt skip...
<brenty> http://tinypic.com/r/sysdgm/5
<uoou> hello, can I get a little help with the beta? I'm doing an apt-get upgrade and getting errors relating to a package called either openssl or libssl1
<uoou> in fact, the error seems to be preventing me from installing anything at all
<rork> uoou: you can find help for 12.04 beta in #ubuntu+1
<uoou> thanks rork
<uoou> (sorted it anyway)
<TheOneRing_> hi does wubi work on windows8? I want to test it on my tablet
<soroush> test
<TheOneRing> looks like its working quite nice
<TheOneRing> hopefully i get the buildin wlan working, a usb wlan dongle on a tablet is quite unhandy
<TheOneRing> now i added the plasma active ppa hm ill need a touch keyboard
<gabrielegualco> hi all, i'm in troubles with amd dual graphics on kde. yesterday night color definition changed in bad
<gabrielegualco> i tried glxgears for test, but nothing changed, still desktop with few colors
<gabrielegualco> anyone can help?
<BluesKaj> hi all
<corverse> Hello Linux adict
<corverse> alskdjf
<corverse> hello test mic
<BluesKaj> corverse,  do you have a question ?
<corverse> yes i have, in fact many questions
<BluesKaj> one at a time then
<corverse> blueskaj, i wanna know if i can run kubuntu alone without ubuntu? coz right now im using Kubuntu as workspace under ubuntu 11.10.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu and ubuntu are defined by their desktop environments and default apps
<corverse> so? is it possible?
<corverse> anyway, i am a newbie in linux
<Sentynel> corverse: ubuntu and kubuntu are the same thing other than the desktop environment
<BluesKaj> in other words kubuntu is based on  ubuntu , but uses a different desktop environment called KDE which in turn uses the kubuntu-desktop as it's default
<corverse> okay got it sentynel and blueskaj..thanks 2 u guyz...anyway i love using kubuntu than ubuntu...kubuntu has great features and effects..luv it
<BluesKaj> corverse,  good to hear :)
<corverse> another thing is, i installed xbmc and i want to update it to its latest version but i don't how and i don't even know what version i had installed...how can i know the version of xbmc?
<Sentynel> how did you install xmbc?
<BluesKaj> corverse,  open a terminal , apt-cache policy xbmc
<Sentynel> assuming it was via the ppa, yes, apt-cache policy
<corverse> i found it guyz...its Xbmc 11.0 RC2
<Sentynel> to update installed software, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<corverse> yes sentynel...via ppa
<corverse> i want to know more about Kubuntu/ubuntu..i have to explore this new OS..i like this compare to windows 7...windows 7 is so boring
<BluesKaj> kubuntu has been around for 7-8 yrs , in various stages of development
<corverse> guyz please help me with this...why i can't make update on the system?  it says proper authorization was not provided...but in Ubuntu its working fine.
<BluesKaj> you have to provide the password after the command
<corverse> Blueskaj, there's dialog box asking for password..
<corverse> there's no dialog box asking for password
<BluesKaj> corverse, using the terminal or package manager ?
<corverse> yes the Moun Update Manager, only OK button nothing else
<BluesKaj> corverse,  i was referring to the commands for the terminal that Sentynel gave you, above.
<savio> can anyone tell me why can't ubuntu have VLC 2.0.1
<BluesKaj> corverse,  unfortuntely you have to use the terminal/konsole to update and upgrade in order to bring in the fixes for muon so it runs properly
<corverse> so, there's no way to fix this moun package manager?
<BluesKaj> savio,  is it available in the repos , if not then it's not ready for default usage
<savio> can source will work
<savio> BluesKaj: repos only contain vlc 1.1.6 something
<BluesKaj> corverse, yes open a terminal, copy and paste this into it, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<corverse> thanks blueskaj
<BluesKaj> savio,  vlc 2.0.0.4 works fine here , on 12.04 and kde 4.8.1
<savio> BluesKaj: i'm using ubuntu 10.04 with 3.2.6
<BluesKaj> vlc, 2.0.0.4 is the source default
<savio> BluesKaj: so by installing i think there will no any bug
<BluesKaj> savio, which KDE version ?
<savio> 4.5.3
<BluesKaj> savio,  you should be fine
<savio> BluesKaj: i having doubt why this people keep vlc 2.0.1 into repos for ubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> savio,  don't think it's 2.0.1 , it's robly 2.0.0.1
<BluesKaj> probly
<BluesKaj> the latest default vlc in the repos is 2.0.0.4 akaik
<BluesKaj> as far as I know
<savio> no it's 2.0.1
<savio> i just download that package
<savio> and for ubuntu 10.04 there is only 1.1.6
<savio> no more update
<savio> mention on vlc site
<BluesKaj> savio, open your package manager and chck what the vlc default version is there, not on the vlc site
<BluesKaj> to be safe you should run the defsault version that's ion your kubuntu version repository , not a development version that hasn't been tested thoroughly on your distro version
<BluesKaj> savio, ^
<savio> BluesKaj: what should probably happen if i use other version than repos
<BluesKaj> crashes etc
<savio> BluesKaj: what you suggest should i try it
<BluesKaj> savio,  try 2.0.1 ? That's your call. Don't know why you would want VLC 's  options and functions changes very little from one version to another
<BluesKaj> Don't know why you would want to ,..
<savio> just for trying something new
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<TheOneRing> hm I added the plasma active ppa, installed plasma-active and kubuntu-active-settings
<TheOneRing> after loging in I see  the new splash screen but then the it looks like plasma active crashes or something like that
<TheOneRing> I can only see the aplications started from my kdesession
<TheOneRing> hm  and no virtual keyboard
<TheOneRing> any ideas?
<lordievader> do you still see your panel?
<TheOneRing> only a black screen with some applications open
<ste_> ciao
<TheOneRing> did I miss to install a essential plasma active package?
<lordievader> hmm, i had a similair problem earlier today, updated my system and all i got when i logged on was a wallpaper. fixed it by renaming the .kde folder to .kde-old and rebooting.
<TheOneRing> hm ok 'll try it
<lordievader> this will reset everything... seemed the old settings where not compatible with the update.
<ste_> !list
<ubottu> ste_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> ste_,  why do you think this is a file sharingh channell, who sent you here?
<BluesKaj> sick of these italian guys thinking kubuntu is file sharing
<TheOneRing> lordievader: how to get a touch keyboard?
<ste_> scusa,ho sbagliato applicazione,facevo multi tasking
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TheOneRing> hm still a black screen after moving .kde
<lordievader> TheOneRing: hmm not sure, i want to look it up but it seems my panel crashed...
<lordievader> TheOneRing: sorry
<TheOneRing> ^^
<TheOneRing> at least I can login via ssh now so for updates I can try it withou the usb hub :P
<lordievader> TheOneRing: the command for a virtual keyboard is: kvkbd
<TheOneRing> hm sounds like I need a usb keyboard to start the virtual :P
<lordievader> TheOneRing: or use the ssh
<lordievader> TheOneRing: using "export DISPLAY=:0", with that you can launch applications that require a screen.
<TheOneRing> ah nice
<TheOneRing> good to know
<TheOneRing> ok so if plasma active crashed it there a way to start it without calling startactive? something like plasma-desktop?
<lordievader> not to my knowlege, but then again i have not used kde all too much... perhaps some one else here knows?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, TheOneRing , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469243
<TheOneRing> not exactly what I need
<TheOneRing> I havend removed any panels
<TheOneRing> I just dont have any
<lordievader> my setup works quite, eh, well. not as stable as i am used to, but perhaps that is me..
<lordievader> TheOneRing: still no fix? have you tried going back to the older version of plasma?
<TheOneRing> plasma desktop works
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing,  right click on the desktop choose "add panel"
<TheOneRing> I have no desktop
<TheOneRing> when I login with plasma active
<BluesKaj> why this plasma active anyway ..what are the advantages over a normal panel , TheOneRing?
<TheOneRing> its a tablet and the normal navigation items dont support touch
<TheOneRing> only okular
<lordievader> ah so that is why you needed the virtual keyboard. but wait a minute you are running kubuntu on a tablet, nice!
<BluesKaj> TheOneRing,  ok, maybe ppl should indicate that a tablet is the device in question . We don't get many questions about them here
<licensed> omg! mp3 player suggestion: qmmp!! cool
<BluesKaj> but I imagine we will be with the proliferation them on the market
<licensed> for audacious fans
<TheOneRing> lordievader: I even installed it with wubi on windows8 on the normal windows partition
<TheOneRing> because grub doesnt support touch jet I had to do it this way to be able to dual boot
<lordievader> TheOneRing: what kind of a tablet is it?
<TheOneRing> dell latitude st
<TheOneRing> x86
<lordievader> looking quite nice, just like a small pc
<BluesKaj> no mp3s here licensed ..with the space we have on devices these days, compression isn't really required , but old habits are hard to break :)
<licensed> BluesKaj, hahahaha do u use wav or flac?
<TheOneRing> just tested https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Testing/UsingMtview and I really have all the touchpoints,  because of missing win8 drivers its the first time I really have multi touch ;)
<BluesKaj> licensed,  wav
<licensed> BluesKaj, flac > wav, not?
<licensed> BluesKaj, i like mp3.. it's same quality than wav
<BluesKaj> flac is lodssles , but it's still a layer of processing
<BluesKaj> licensed,  no it is not the same quality as wav
<licensed> i use my hd space with important things.. documentary, e-books
<licensed> BluesKaj, how can i hear differences about quality?
<licensed> i have to buy a good offboard soundcard?
<BluesKaj> play a wav file with a lot of instrumentation in it , then listen to the mush it turns into with mp3 compression , especially at rates lower then 256
<BluesKaj> than
<Sentynel> make sure you don't know which format it's playing though, or your opinions will be influenced by your preconceptions (blind test)
<BluesKaj> decent soundcrds , speakers and headphones will show the lack of clarity with mp3 etc ...but even a crappy recording won't sound good no matter how good the equipment
<Sentynel> in properly executed blind tests, there's no significant observed difference between uncompressed audio and mp3 or similar codecs above about 192-256kbps, though the exact point it becomes impossible to tell varies between individuals and codecs
<BluesKaj> Sentynel,  yeah sure ... not the music tho , right ...gawd ..what a bunch of BS that is ..take a looka t the data loss .. preceptual dpesn't mean the listener is enjoying the music ...it's critical listening
<BluesKaj> I'm not against mp3 ..i just think it's no longer necessary , if available I prefer wav , or even analog for that matter
<alesan> hi, is it possible to disinstall dolphin?
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: test for yourself - take the same files in wav format and encoded, let's say to 320kbps vbr mp3, as you've obviously got good audio kit and good ears, then write a script that plays them at random, without telling you which is which. write down quality comments and whether you think it's mp3 or wav for each one, and then have the script tell you which is which, and tell me how accurate you are
<BluesKaj> alesan, not without removing the kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> Sentynel,  go ahead be my guest ...i knowall about doube lind listening tests ,they put the lstener into work mode , unable to enjoy the music ..to me those tests lack validity ..the best test would be that the listener doesn't know that it's a test :)
<BluesKaj> Sentynel,  write script yourself btw :)
<BluesKaj> err double blind
<BluesKaj> anyway , time to go shopping for a chainsaw ...now that's gonna be good for the hearing
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: how do you propose to collect data without the listener knowing it's a test?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Sentynel> seems to me that if you can't tell the difference you can't tell the difference, but if you can propose a method for testing that I'm all ears
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You have a court hearing?
<BluesKaj> like i said be my guest, Sentynel , write a script
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech,  no the chainsaw is hard on the ears , is what i meant
<BluesKaj> later
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ok that's more reassuring :)
<licensed> BluesKaj, Sentynel oh thank you i will to try blind test (with my sister help)
<licensed> btw.. qmmp plays your wav files too =D it's great player for audacious fans on kde
<licensed> and i'm sorry for my bad english
<em> how do i tell which version of kubuntu i have?
<Sentynel> em: in terminal, cat /etc/lsb-release
<em> thanks
<DaSkreech> em: lsb_release -a
<em> My friend is having strange problems when he scrolls the window in an application his computer slows down too much.
<em> synergizm: ^
<synergizm> hey guys im running kubuntu 11.10 and im trying to get drracket running. the software works but whenever im scrolling inside the code xorg's cpu usage jumps to 100% and everything gets laggy. i got a gforce 8600gt if that helps
<synergizm> em: :p
<em> Does anyone have any ideas ?
<DaSkreech> What driver are you using?
<synergizm> 173.14.30
<DaSkreech> synergizm: That's from nvidia ?
<synergizm> yes afaik... it was automaticaly installed from the beginning
<DaSkreech> ah ok
<synergizm> sorry im rly new to linux... isnt there supposed to be an entry for my videocard in xorg.conf?
<DaSkreech> brb. Try turning off Video effects and then see if that affects the scrolling
<DaSkreech> synergizm: in general you don't have a xorg.conf but the nvidia drivers will create one for you
<em> synergizm: go to system settings > desktop effects and try clicking on 'suspend desktop effects'
<synergizm> DaSkreech: yeah but in xorg.conf is nothing about videocard etc... :s
<em> synergizm: you installed the propreitary driver for your card?
<DaSkreech> afaisk it was always installed
<synergizm> em: disabling effects doesnt help
<em> DaSkreech: what does the 's' in afaisk mean?
<DaSkreech> as far as synergizm knows
<em> oh
<synergizm> :)
<em> propreitary drivers don't come already installed in Kubuntu do they?
<em> synergizm: did you check to see if there are propreitary drivers for your card?
<DaSkreech> not unless you specify that when you are installing
<DaSkreech> bb
<synergizm> i was asked if i wanted non opensource software installed
<DaSkreech> brb
<DaSkreech> and you said yes :)
<synergizm> yap ^^
<synergizm> damn this sux i need a running drracket for my study
<synergizm> looks like i have to boot up win again :/
<Sentynel> synergizm: it may just be that racket's drawing library is slow on linux, in which case there's probably not very much you can do, if you're locket into racket
<Sentynel> *locked
<synergizm> Sentynel: that shouldnt be the case since there are ppl using it without problems
<Sentynel> hm
<Sentynel> BluesKaj, licensed: I put together a quick listening test script: http://pastebin.com/990jAbKY should be fairly obvious how it works; you might want to change the playcmd at the top; it expects a single shell glob for each file path (e.g. ~/listeningtest/*.mp3) and assumes everything it's been given is really an audio file without checking
<em> Sentynel: that's not the problem because I have kubuntu 11.04 (he has 11.10) and I'm also running Drracket. No problems.
<Sentynel> em: different graphics cards though?
<Sentynel> I'm just downloading racket to test on my system, as I'm on 11.10 with an nvidia card
<licensed> Sentynel, hahaha you make this right now?
<Sentynel> licensed: yup
<licensed> hahaha cool
<em> Sentynel: awesome thanks.
<licensed> Sentynel, but it's good to test with same song both quality
<em> Sentynel: yes we have different cards
<licensed> and i didn't have good soundcard.. just motherboard onboard
<Sentynel> licensed: well, I'd suggest getting the high quality files, then encoding them into mp3 to compare against, and giving it the relevant paths
<Sentynel> rather than using separate files for each
<licensed> yes good!
<licensed> great idea
<synergizm> now i installed it using sh skript and when i start it i get the following error: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/menuproxies/libappmenu.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Sentynel> synergizm: my guess is you've installed the 32 bit version on a 64 bit system, and it's trying to link against 64 bit system libraries
<synergizm> Sentynel: true but this wasnt the problem before, was it? earlier i used the package manager, didnt get this error and therefore think it installed the 64 bit version
<Sentynel> synergizm: the package manager will install the correct packages
<Sentynel> synergizm, em: okay, it's the source view in the drracket window that's lagging, right?
<synergizm> yap
<synergizm> typing sth or scrolling makes my xorg use 100% cpu
<synergizm> btw wich one would be the right one for me? http://pre.racket-lang.org/installers/
<Sentynel> I doubt installing a non-packaged version will help you
<Sentynel> and it's not lagging for me
<synergizm> arghhhhh
<synergizm> i edited my xorg.conf to get my additional mouse buttons working
<synergizm> might that have sth todo with this?
<Sentynel> unlikely, but you can test
<Sentynel> which gtk style are you using?
<Sentynel> (system settings > application appearance > gtk+ appearance)
<synergizm> oxygen-gtk
<himito> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120324113203AA6WpBJ <- ¿?
<Sentynel> hrm
<Sentynel> what nvidia driver version? (apt-cache policy nvidia-settings)
<synergizm>  Installed: 280.13-0ubuntu2
<Sentynel> hmm, okay, there's a difference
<Sentynel> I'm on 295.33
<synergizm> how do i update it?
<synergizm> sorry again for being such a noob :/
<savio> my openGL is not working
<Sentynel> synergizm: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates add this ppa and update/upgrade
<synergizm> Sentynel: If you are uprading from one release to another with this PPA activated, please install the ppa-purge package and use it to downgrade everything in here beforehand. sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates will do it.  More info: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates Press [ENTER] to continue or ctrl-c to cancel adding it
<synergizm> hmm? :)
<Sentynel> synergizm: when you come to update to 12.04 you'll probably need to run that command before doing the update
<synergizm> k so just go ahead then?
<Sentynel> yeah
 * DasKreech hugs synergizm 
<DasKreech> Hmm think that the scandisk is stuck
<DasKreech> The entries processed hasn't updated in 10 minutes
<synergizm> Sentynel: done now i have to restart x?
<Sentynel> synergizm: yes
<synergizm> command? :)
<Sentynel> restarting the system's the easiest, but you can also log out and then use the restart x option from the dropdown on the login screen
<synergizm> allright so brb and thx so far :)
<synergizm> Sentynel: Installed: 295.33-0ubuntu1~oneiric~xup1  ...still same lags though :/
<Sentynel> gah =/
<synergizm> my xorg still looks the same though
<DasKreech> what is the output of lsmod ?
<synergizm> the whole thing?
<DasKreech> yes
<DasKreech> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<synergizm> http://pastebin.com/H9msn964
<DasKreech> well yyou are definitely using the official driver
<DasKreech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<synergizm> damn im kinda thinking it has sth todo with the syntax highlighting
<synergizm> okay it doesnt
<DasKreech> Guest73563: Don't IRC as root
<DasKreech> synergizm: Dont think it does ;) Did you try turning off the desktop effects?
<synergizm> u mean with alt+shift+f12? i tried that
<DasKreech> ok
<synergizm> DasKreech: u think installing gnome and running it there would help?
<DasKreech> synergizm: running what?
<synergizm> drracket
<synergizm> brb
<DasKreech> ok
<ludlow> anyone alive?
<synergizm> well either this works out or i wont be able to boot kubuntu anymore we'll see ^^
<ludlow> question: How does one update video card drivers ?
<ludlow> I have the nvidia.run package but it requires to be running in a shell environment and now xwindows.
<Sentynel> ludlow: you don't want to use nvidia's installers, you'll break things
<ludlow> Sentynel, You know a way to update the drivers?
<Sentynel> this ppa has updated graphics drivers in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<ludlow> Sentynel,  ok I will try.  thanks
<ludlow> Sentynel, do you know the ppa address?
<synergizm> ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ludlow> Sy thanks
<synergizm> look under "adding this ppa to your system
<ludlow> synergizm, I did and just clicked on update.
<doda1> hi folks
<ludlow> only update I got was for savage s3 lol
<doda1> when installing kubuntu, i had problems with choosing my country, how can i test it again without installing ?
<synergizm> ludlow: first sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates 2nd: sudo apt-get update  3rd: search for nvidia in the package manager und choose update (incaste it sais updateable:
<Sentynel> synergizm, ludlow: just do sudo apt-get upgrade rather than opening the package manager on the 3rd step
<Sentynel> or possibly dist-upgrade
<ludlow> Sentynel, I did that
<DasKreech> doda1: what would you like to test?
<doda1> DasKreech: the kubuntu installer, the country sellection didn't include macedonia or i couldn't find it
<ludlow> whats the serach command for apt-get?
<doda1> the closest thing was serbia region
<doda1> apt-cache search
<Sentynel> ludlow: what ubuntu version are you on?
<ludlow> kubuntu
<ludlow> 11.10
<Sentynel> and you ran sudo apt-get update after adding the ppa?
<ludlow> Sentynel, yes
<ludlow> yes
<Sentynel> were you actually using the nvidia drivers to start with..?
<Sentynel> the package is nvidia-current
<Sentynel> if it's not offering updates, it's probably not installed to start with
<ludlow> I'm not using the nvidia drivers right now. usually in ubuntu it will notify and let you know to upgrade if want to
<ludlow> I thimnk I'm using the novueu or whatever they called drivers right now
<Sentynel> the program for that is jockey-kde, but it's easier just to install the nvidia-current package (that's all jockey will do)
<DasKreech> doda1: Ah Umm well if you have the time you can make a Virtual machine. But just booting up with the CD in the drive should get you the installer again
<ludlow> I just did apt-get install nvidia*  :)
<ludlow> doh!
<doda1> DasKreech: yeah but the as far as i can remember the country selection is after the partitioning
<DasKreech> Not as far as I remember
<doda1> mhm
<doda1> i will try thanks
<ludlow> let me reboot to see what damage I did :)
<ludlow> perfecto! :)
<DasKreech> ludlow: Perfect damage! Excellent!
<ludlow> DasKreech,  works fine so far
<DasKreech> doda1: Ok :)
<lordievader> hey
<doda1> hi
<lordievader> how are you?
<Whiskey`Wonka> not well
<lordievader> how come?
<Whiskey`Wonka> muon on 12.04
<lordievader> a disaster?
<Whiskey`Wonka> in fact, all of 12.04 is feeling very very rough edged
<Whiskey`Wonka> well, muon is saying 'your package system is broken'
<Whiskey`Wonka> it will crash, say it installed some package, but it didnt have time
<lordievader> I love those errors.
<Whiskey`Wonka> reload it, and oh look package is installed but it doesnt /work/ right
<lordievader> and installing it through apt-get?
<Whiskey`Wonka> force reinstall the package, and as long as muon doesnt crash again, its ok
<Whiskey`Wonka> on this install i have not touched apt-get or aptitude
<Whiskey`Wonka> this is a fresh install btw
<Whiskey`Wonka> 24 hours old
<Whiskey`Wonka> and its poor enough to make me leave kubuntu
<lordievader> is 12.04 in beta now btw? I had a ubuntu alpha a few weeks ago, was quite buggy, but then what do you expect...
<szal> report bugs, report bugs, report bugs.. that's what pre-releases are for ^^
<szal> and discussion in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<lordievader> I believe I did in most cases.
<Whiskey`Wonka> really whats the point of this channel if not for kubuntu issues?
<szal> Whiskey`Wonka: yes, for the officially released versions
<Whiskey`Wonka> szal: i see
<szal> as of now, that includes 11.10, 11.04, 10.10, 10.04 LTS, and 8.04 LTS (the latter only for server use)
<Whiskey`Wonka> huh i thought i read that 12.04 LTS was out, and dl'd the isntaller, crazy me
<szal> Whiskey`Wonka: why do you think it says 'Beta' on the tag?
<Whiskey`Wonka> szal: casue its release, ahahah
<lordievader> April 26th it should be released
<szal> 5 days later, and they can rename it to 12.05 :P
<DasKreech> Whiskey`Wonka: Muon has an issue that you can work around by updating it through apt-get
<lordievader> lol
<Whiskey`Wonka> DasKreech: as everyone has been saying, ubuntu+1, and ill do that
<DasKreech> Whiskey`Wonka: Yep. Also expect +1 releases to be horribly horribly broken
<DasKreech> that way if they boot at all you'll be happy and surprised ^_^
<DasKreech> I'd also say don't expect stable releases to actually be stable till 2 weeks on
<DasKreech> almost the same as the wait till Sp1 mentatlity in the Windows world
<Whiskey`Wonka> DasKreech: yea, im getting that. 9 and 10 were not (quite) that bad
<Whiskey`Wonka> 11 and 12 sure are
<lordievader> the alpha was quite stable, i figured it would do almost nothing, but it was as i said quite stable
<lordievader> sure lots of programs seemed to crash without any reason but hey, it's an alpha.
<Whiskey`Wonka> hehe
<DasKreech> Whiskey`Wonka: well you are also welcome to stay on 10 releases for another 2 or so years
<Whiskey`Wonka> DasKreech: no, im not =)
<DasKreech> Whiskey`Wonka: My apologies. You are free to stay on the the 10 releases for another 2 years
<Whiskey`Wonka> hahha
<DasKreech> :-)_
<DasKreech> Hi k0s
<ScottyK> I'm currently running Kubuntu 11.10, if I wanted to take the plunge now and install 12.04, how do I trigger the update?
<Sentynel> ScottyK: sudo do-release-upgrade -d tells it to update to a development release
<ScottyK> Sentynel - Thanks.
<Pikos> hi
<Pikos> I'd like to turn off samba on my laptop (KUBUNTU) do you know how to?
<DasKreech> Pikos: service samba stop
<ludlow> yo
<DasKreech> ludlow: yo
<nancy--> how to know how much bandwidth is used in amazons ec2 cloud. i cant find any docs help or on google  ?
<Riddell> nancy--: run byobu
<Riddell> you're more likely to get a useful answer in a server support channel, this is a desktop support channel
<DasKreech> Riddell,nancy: Didn't quite understand that request?
<nancy--> Riddell,  where is the bandwidth stated there.?
<Riddell> nancy--: I'm not sure, it has various monitors on the bottom of the screen
<Riddell> but ask in a server channel to find out (and let me know I'm curious)
<DasKreech> nancy--: try #ubuntu-server
<nancy--> none for bandwidth. and whats the last moniter for?
<Sentynel> in the panel at the bottom of byobu, the left-most items in the display on the right are ^upbandwidth kbps vdownbandwith kbps (on a pink background)
<Sentynel> they only appear if you're currently using measurable amounts of bandwith
<Sentynel> if you're after historical/aggregate rather than instantaneous results, the usage reports section of the aws console will tell you
#kubuntu 2012-03-25
<Musaab> how do i get Quassel to autojoin and add favorites
<Musaab> for channels?
<ludlow> whats a good mp3 player for kubuntu?
<ludlow> I just removed some bloated one and now using dragon player for now
<nancy--> Riddell,  <UsageValue>54334315944</UsageValue>           how much gig is it?
<szal> best GUI audio player -> Audacious
<szal> though the *buntu version is far from up-to-date
<ludlow> szal, can I get it from the package store?
<ludlow> installing now
<Sentynel> nancy--: that's a value in bytes
<nancy--> ya
<nancy--> 54334315944/1024/1024/1024=50,602775i have used 50 gigs?but i had 15gig  limit in free tier.
<j2> ludlow: Good is relative
<tbruff13> can someone help me with an Kubuntu issue please
<DasKreech> tbruff13: I suppose someone can
<tbruff13> DasKreech, hey
<Sentynel> nancy--: in that case you'll be paying for the bandwidth over the free limit
<DasKreech> If they are here or not is a different matter
<tbruff13> DasKreech, okay i have figured out why most of my keyboard shortcuts do not work in pithos and gmusicbrowser
<DasKreech> Sentynel, nancy--: what's the query about EC2 about? Ubuntu ships with EC2 aware tools?
<tbruff13> DasKreech, they rely on a package called gnome-settings daemon
<DasKreech> tbruff13: instead of dbus?
<tbruff13> DasKreech, i do not know what instead of it could rely on
<tbruff13> I just know what they plugin for gmusicbrower says
<nancy--> i didnt see the bandwidth change in the activity or my bills. (just a charge for elastic ip)
<tbruff13> as far as pithos
<tbruff13> i am not sure
<nancy--> Sentynel,  DasKreech
<tbruff13> DasKreech, any ideas
<DasKreech> tbruff13: You haven't asked anything yet so I'm not sure what path my ideas should traverse
<tbruff13> DasKreech, how do i make these program that request gnome-settings daemon work in KDE?
<yofel> tbruff13: install gnome-settings-daemon then?
<tbruff13> yofel, if i install it and try to run it
<tbruff13> it says an error
<tbruff13> that equates to you cannot have two shortcut systems running at the same time
<tbruff13> i will try again
<yofel> ah, no idea how to resolve that
<tbruff13> yofel, here is a pastebin http://pastebin.com/SeLRemdG
<tbruff13> yofel, is there any way to make KDE play nice with applications that request gnome-settings-daemon
<tbruff13> maybe a plugin or package that could forward the request to what ever settings daemon kde uses
<yofel> tbruff13: for one, gnome-settings-daemon is a user process, please don't start it with sudo
<tbruff13> yofel, okay
<antonio___> How can I install oxygen-transparent?
<tbruff13> i have to logout of x then
<DasKreech> tbruff13: give them gnome-settings-daemon or patch them ?
<yofel> tbruff13: why?
<tbruff13> because the process will not end
<yofel> tbruff13: kill it?
<tbruff13> oh duh
<tbruff13> sorry lol im tired today bad
<yofel> heh
<darbe> hi
<DasKreech> tbruff13: though really they should register themselves with dbus and then let whatever settings manager is available handle them
<darbe> how can I add content to pdf file?
<DasKreech> darbe: LaTEX?
<tbruff13> DasKreech, could i force this registration
<darbe> DasKreech: I have created pdf file
<DasKreech> tbruff13: erm.. perhaps. What does pithos and gmusicbrowser do?
<yofel> antonio___: open system settings, workspace appearance
<yofel> antonio___: in window decorations click on get new decorations and search for oxygen transparent there
<tbruff13> can you guys please repeat what you said i got disconnected
<tbruff13> DasKreech, gmusicbroser is just a music application and pithos connects to pandora and plays music
<darbe> cannnot I add content an exist pdf file?
<tbruff13> DasKreech, the same shortcut keys worked for both applications in gnome
<tbruff13> DasKreech, yofel i am heading over to #KDE as well okay
<tbruff13> DasKreech, can you guys see my posts? am i connected
<amesha> all of my menu bars have suddenly disappeared
<amesha> how do i get them back?
<amesha> please?
<DasKreech> amesha: try ctrl+M
<amesha> just anywhere?
<DasKreech> tbruff13: I can see them
<amesha> not working :-(
<DasKreech> amesha: I may need more context. What menu bars are you talking about?
<tbruff13> DasKreech, you can see what
<amesha> file, edit, etc.
<DasKreech> tbruff13: posts
<DasKreech> amesha: on which application ?
<amesha> on all windows, gone
<tbruff13> what posts
<amesha> i open a new application and they're not there either
<DasKreech> 19:52 < tbruff13> DasKreech, can you guys see my posts? am i connected
<amesha> alt+anything doesn't do anything
<tbruff13> DasKreech, oh thanks
<DasKreech> amesha: Ah. and you can move the windwos around?
<tbruff13> I figured out i was connected when she started posting
<amesha> yes, there is a titlebar
<amesha> i can close them
<DasKreech> amesha: and ctrl+M doesn't do anythng?
<amesha> maximize and minimize
<amesha> nope, nothing
<DasKreech> amesha: what were you doing when they vanished?
<DasKreech> tbruff13: I might browse the dbus tree to see if those applications register themselves.
<DasKreech> you can just write simple shell scripts to control them through shortcuts if they do
<DasKreech> amesha: what were you doing when they vanished?
<tbruff13> DasKreech, i do not know how to do that man I will try though
<amesha> i killed an application that wasn't responding, and it seems that i got logged out
<amesha> i logged back in and they were gone
<DasKreech> amesha: oh dear. How did you kill the application?
<tbruff13> amesha, what application
<DasKreech> tbruff13: don't know how to do which part?
<DasKreech> yofel: ping
<amesha> i clicked the close button, it didn't respond for a while and kwin asked if i wanted to kill it so i said yes
<amesha> the application was anki
<yofel> DasKreech: pong?
<amesha> although it was a plugin window that wasn't responding
<tbruff13> DasKreech, how to pull up a dbus tree or read it
<tbruff13> I am working on it
<tbruff13> be nice to learn
<DasKreech> yofel: Would qdbus show up gnome registered dbus commands?
<DasKreech> amesha: hmm that shouldn't log you out
<yofel> DasKreech: it should show the full dbus tree, including gnome
<amesha> when i open something as root with kdesudo i have a menu bar
<DasKreech> yofel: ok thanks that is what I thought
<DasKreech> tbruff13: try qdbus from the konsole
<tbruff13> okay
<DasKreech> amesha: so it's a kde setting for your user then
<amesha> yes
<tbruff13> DasKreech, here is :1.100
<tbruff13>  org.gmusicbrowser
<tbruff13>  org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.gmusicbrowser
<amesha> what setting though?
<tbruff13> gmusicbrowser is there
<amesha> i couldn't find anything in the settings that i looked at
<tbruff13> DasKreech,  here is pithos :1.64
<tbruff13>  net.kevinmehall.Pithos
<tbruff13>  org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.pithos
<DasKreech> amesha: I thnk it may not be a GUI setting
<DasKreech> Or rather a haywire application of a GUI setting
<tbruff13> DasKreech, http://wiki.gmusicbrowser.org/doku.php?id=dbus_api
<DasKreech> tbruff13: great :)
<tbruff13> here is a setting that list dbus commands for gmusicbrowser
<tbruff13> how do i configure kde to bind these to certain keys
<tbruff13> DasKreech, looks like i can just enter the dbus command into khotkeys and bind
<tbruff13> it
<DasKreech> tbruff13: yep :)
<DasKreech> amesha: oh didn't see you leave
<tbruff13> DasKreech, can you answer one more question
<DasKreech> tbruff13: Yes, That was the question.
<tbruff13> DasKreech, ha ha very funny
<amesha> i seem to be getting kicked off regularly for some reason
 * DasKreech bows
<DasKreech> and Good night!
<amesha> did you say something while i was gone?
<DasKreech> amesha: I thnk it may not be a GUI setting
<tbruff13> DasKreech, if i bind the key fn+f12 in gmusicbrowser can i still bind it for pithos as well
<DasKreech> Or rather a haywire application of a GUI setting
<amesha> okay, any idea how to fix it?
<DasKreech> tbruff13: long as they are not there at the same time. You may wnat to build a small shell script that can differentiate between the two and then bind to that
<DasKreech> no so I'll ping yofel again
<yofel> lol
<tbruff13> amesha, what version of kde
<DasKreech> yofel: Any idea why all KDE applications would lose the file-edit menu?
<DasKreech> Ctrl+M doesn't rectify
<DasKreech> occured post Xorg umm lets say crash
<amesha> i could try logging out and logging in again
<DasKreech> opening applications in another user works
<yofel> hm, no sorry, if ctrl+m doesn't show it then I don't know what's wrong either
<DasKreech> I'd try rebooting or a runlevel bounce
<amesha> i could delete my ~/.kde but i'd much rather not
<yofel> ctrl+m IS still assigned as show menubar shortcut?
<DasKreech> yofel: I'm trying to think if there is a setting that would move them ala a global menu bar
<DasKreech> amesha: you can just move it to a new name
<DasKreech> yofel: Oh hmm good question
<amesha> right, i'd still rather not
<DasKreech> amesha: :-)
<amesha> let me check about ctrl+m
<amesha> yes ctrl+m is defined as show menubar in the system settings
<amesha> i tried changing it to something different and then using the new shortcut and it still doesn't do anything
<amesha> it looks like it's only affecting qt and gtk applications
<amesha> others have their menubar
<DasKreech> amesha: so firefox has no menu?
<amesha> emacs has a menu, idle (a tk app) has a menu
<jalcine> There's a package to provide global menu support for Firefox in the repos, no?
<DasKreech> amesha: what are you trying?
<kuanger> hello everyone, is there have someone know chinese?
<avihay> !cn|kuanger
<ubottu> kuanger: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tbruff13> DasKreech, there was no dbus command to skip songs on that page
<tbruff13> I do not understand one thing
<tbruff13> Why do these shortcuts not work in KDE in the first place
<DasKreech> tbruff13: you have to register with whatever is capturing the commands
<tbruff13> DasKreech, huh
<tbruff13> I am going to file bugs
<tbruff13> and junk
<D|2aG00n> hola
<DasKreech> hi
<c2tarun> Hi friends, Is there any way to block websites on kubuntu? apart from editing /etc/hosts?
<EvilResistance> c2tarun,  block outbound traffic with iptables (or a firewall, like ufw, or something that ships with Kubuntu), thereby blocking traffic to websites
<EvilResistance> you could also set exemptions as needed via this same method
<EvilResistance> that second method, however, is extraordinarily rigid, that is to say allows absolutely no exceptions other than those configured by yourself
<EvilResistance> if i may ask, what extent of website blocking were you looking for?
<EvilResistance> something like a parental controls system?
<c2tarun> EvilResistance, I want to block a particular website.
<EvilResistance> c2tarun, can i privmsg you?
<EvilResistance> just for a sec
 * c2tarun hates when friends waste there valuable time on using fb on my laptop
<EvilResistance> lol
<c2tarun> sure
<EvilResistance> so you want to block facebook
<c2tarun> yup :|
<EvilResistance> well, that's semi-easy...
<EvilResistance> (emphasis on semi)
<c2tarun> how??
<EvilResistance> lemme dabble around in my system, i want to check a few things first
<c2tarun> sure :)
<EvilResistance> (make sure i remember how to do this without screwing all outbound inet traffic :P)
<EvilResistance> bleh, i'll need to boot to *nix, (i'm on my windows system atm)
<c2tarun> EvilResistance, sure, I'll wait :)
<EvilResistance> c2tarun, which Kubuntu?  10.04?  11.10?  etc.
<c2tarun> 11.10, is there any difference?
<EvilResistance> no, just wanted to make sure it was recent ;P
<EvilResistance> c2tarun, incoming /query
<c2tarun> :)
<EvilResistance> !notunity > c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun, please see my private message
<user> Hi All
<user> isthis possible: over one server connect to more than 1 machine in local network
<user> all ports
<giantpune> hi, do you guys have any suggestions for any video/movie "manager" software that plays nicely with kde?  basically i have a tv connected to the computer and i would like guests to be able to see the imdb/rotten tomato info and stuff like that
<giantpune> i tried xbmc but the mouse tracking stuff was painful to use
<Denis_Lobanov> is this possible: over one server connect to more than 1 machine in local network
<[fade]> hi there, got 11.04, when i lock my laptop, after 10 minutes monitor should go to standby, but backlight is always on
<[fade]> power settings are ok
<[fade]> i tried searching for some solution, but prooven much harder than initialy thought
<kuanger> 有中国的吗？
<[fade]> sure kuanger
<kuanger> ……说句中国话
<lordievader> good morning
<punchedPeace_> any one has already compiled kmymoney?
<PaulW2U> punchedPeace_: what version are you looking for, 4.62?
<Faustus> so what's the future of Kubuntu now that canonical has axed financial support?
<dizopsin> hi... I just upgraded to Kubuntu 11.10 and apparently window size of applications isn't remembered anymore. I'm pretty sure the previous version did this. (for example, resizing dolphin, closing it, reopening it results in different window size than when closed).
<dizopsin> is there a way to get back to the old behavior?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lordievader> morning
<Scunizi> Morning all :) .. for some reason the font rendition in a terminal in kubuntu isn't as smooth/pleasing/ as easy to read, as a gtk terminal window in ubuntu.  Is there a way to change this?  Does it have to do with font choice or how the system displays fonts?
<lordievader> There is
<lordievader> In konsole go to Settings -> Current Profile
<lordievader> Then the Appearance tab
<lordievader> And click Edit Font
<Scunizi> lordievader: thanks.. I'm having an issue finding Current Profile in Settings.  In which group is that?
<lordievader> Scunizi: Euhh do you have your konsole window open?
<Scunizi> lordievader: (face palm). I was looking in "Setting" off the menu system and have irssi running in Guake so I totally overlooked, looking in an actual terminal window.
<lordievader> Lol
<lordievader> Well it's just in the konsole window
<BluesKaj> Scunizi,  current profile>appearance tab
<BluesKaj> settings>current profile>appearance tab
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<Scunizi> lordievader: my konsole window doesn't have much of a menu structure.. nothing that you've mentioned.  I see that type of menu in a gtk terminal window but nothing like that off the kde konsole window.  Just the menu/dot in the upper left with some options.
<BluesKaj> Scunizi, if you don't see the menubar , ctrl+shift+M
<lordievader> Hey thx blues didn't know that :)
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: wow.. I had no idea that existed.
<BluesKaj> yea lordievader, right clicking in the terminal shows that ,,,I also leqarbed the hard way
<BluesKaj> er learned
<lordievader> :P
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: lordievader : got it.  Thanks.  I feel like an idiot.  I should have tried the right mouse click in the window as well ah-la XFCE
<lordievader> hey that is what we are here for!
<BluesKaj> the right click dialog is your friend , most of the time :)
<Scunizi> lordievader: and good that I caught you too!  I'm typically on an dasking questions around 7pm Pacific Time and all is quiet
<Scunizi> dasking=asking
<lordievader> Really? i can see that being annoying...
<BluesKaj> early there
<BluesKaj> 9:50 AM here in the east
<Scunizi> right now it is.. some days I just have to get out of bed and it's typically between 4am and 6am.. I hate those days.
<Scunizi> no rhyme or reason why I wake up then but when I do I can't just lye there
<lordievader> Both in the u.s.?
<Scunizi> Southern California here.
<lordievader> Sounds nice
<BluesKaj> yup, hate waking up in the dark at 6AM , so I just make coffee and chat in here..I'm in Ontario , 200mi N of Torornto
<lordievader> Well i am in Holland :)
<BluesKaj> err Toronto ,,,we love mispelling it
<Scunizi> What time is it in Holland right now?
<lordievader> jup typos are fun....
<lordievader> on my fuzzy clock (love that clock) its "Four o'clock"
<BluesKaj> early spring here , the snow just melted... was a pretty mild winter for our area...winter sports were practically non-existent
<Scunizi> the day's early yet!  Never made it to Holland.  I spent 3 years in Germany and 2 in Italy, cruzed all over Europe via train, bus, tram etc.  Had lots of fun
<BluesKaj> the offtopic cops will be her soon :)
<BluesKaj> here
<lordievader> lol
<Scunizi> BluesKaj: it was in the 70's yesterday here LOLOLOL
<lordievader> ok slightly more ontopic, is it possible to have open applications bound to activities?
<lordievader> kinda like the virtual desktops?
<Scunizi> good question.. I haven't played with activities..
<BluesKaj> yeah , we had 70sF for about 10 days ...50s now..which is fine for yardwork etc
<lordievader> Me neither, this is my second day using kde as main window manager.
<BluesKaj> yeah , the activities options "reason for being" ecapes me
<Scunizi> what's the link for the updated KDE packages?  The ppa I mean
<BluesKaj> escapes me
<lordievader> Euhh
<lordievader> Scunizi: did you mean this one:
<Scunizi> lordievader: I just can't stand unity on a dual monitor desktop setup.. on my laptop it's fine but a bit clunky for me.
<lordievader> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<lordievader> I just can't stand unity, on one monitor or 2...
<Scunizi> that could be it.. is this the one that's used to upgrade kde desktop to 4.8.xx
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Scunizi> that's it.
<lordievader> backport is basically unsupported and unstable newer versions.
<Scunizi> you're right .. typically that would be true but it's a bit different with the kde desktop
<lordievader> is it?
<lordievader> in my experience kde is a bit more delicate than gnome, one package update can screw up the system...
<BluesKaj> I'm running 12.04/kde 4.8.1 and so far it's really quite stable
<lordievader> That is nice
<Scunizi> got the same on my desktop and it's smooth..
<lordievader> It is now in a beta stage right?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> official release in a month or so
<lordievader> Ah, I had the alpha version installed for a few weeks that one was also suprisingly stable.
<BluesKaj> LTS as well
<Scunizi> what I really like is some of the window management.. two open windows when you drag them to the edges of the screen you can drop them 1/2 screen 1/4 etc
<lordievader> the version that i am running (11.10) has that too...
<Scunizi> although it's a little touchy trying to get the "outline" to show up for 1/2 screen
<lordievader> I have it setup that i can drag windows to the next virtual desktop, so that makes it even more difficult
<Scunizi> yes that would make it a bit more problemmatic :)
<lordievader> the space to activate the feature should be larger
<BluesKaj> in the taskbar icon right click and the page can be moved to a different desktop
<BluesKaj> page/app whatever
<BluesKaj> I guess most already know about that feature
<lordievader>  Need to get some food, ttyl
<Scunizi> wow.. I was doing the backport updates and the system froze. I had to do a dpkg -a and -f to fix the system and continue with the update..
<Scunizi> y
<markit> hi, I've kubuntu 12.04, I've noticed that aptitude -d full-upgrade, with 0 packets to install, keeps writing to HD like a mad! any idea?
<markit> I've to use ^C after a while...
<lordievader> Do you get the same result when doing the same with apt-get?
<markit> lsof shows a lot of /var/lock usage
<markit> lordievader: what is the syntax for the same feature?
<lordievader> markit: I believe it was: apt-get dist-upgrade
<markit> urgh, ok
<lordievader> or are you just trying to update packages?
<markit> no, returns to the prompt imediatly
<markit> lordievader: aptitude introduced "full-upgrade" to upgrade packages, also versions, without triggering the dist version upgrade
<BluesKaj> don't run full upgrade
<markit> BluesKaj: it has to work, it did since long time, it's a bug
<BluesKaj> on bts dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> err betas
<markit> i don't want to do a dist upgrade, just a full-upgrade like I'm used to do since long long time
<lordievader> so you are just trying to update packages?
<markit> but the point is that looks buggy
<markit> lordievader: sure
<markit> anyone can confirm this bug?
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's a devel release ...dist is best
<lordievader> Ah you can do that with "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<markit> BluesKaj: dist is to jump from one version to another, I'm already in Precise 12.04
<markit> lordievader: I'm here to have confirm of the bug
<markit> don't want to use apt-get, just have aptitude fixed
<markit> :)
<lordievader> ah, haven't said a thing. I rarely use aptitude myself so that is why i suggested it.
<BluesKaj> no it's not , markit , dist is for upgrading apps with the the releas , it's no longer used to upgrade to the newer release , do-release-uypgrade does that now
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade rather
<lordievader> really? It seems my knowlege is old -.-
<markit> yep, in debian dist-upgrade works, in ubuntu they have introduced that script
<markit> dist-upgrade in ubuntu fails miserably
<BluesKaj> distupgrade will upgrade kde if you have the backports ppas fo example
<markit> BluesKaj: also full-upgrade, trust me :)
<BluesKaj> this damn KB is going out the window soon
<markit> anyway, I've to run, hope some dev will catch my rant and fix it, thanks you all :)
<lordievader> KB?
<BluesKaj> no markit not full upgrade ..that's never been advised by anyone that i can remember , just run dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> KB=keyboard, lordievader
<lordievader> BluesKaj: he already left
<BluesKaj> yeah ...gigures
<BluesKaj> figures
<lordievader> BluesKaj: ah, in microsoft terms its quite something else XD
<lordievader> what is wrong with it anyhow?
<BluesKaj> full-upgrade is iffy and old, not sure it's even doing what it's supposed to
<lordievader> well it looks like it doesn't, probably the reason markit came here
<BluesKaj> aptitude isn't up to date either ..I used it for yrs , but lately apt-get has been developed to surpass aptitudes capabilities , especially in terms of drawing in the correct dependencies
<aguitel> where i can find steps to run faster kubuntu ?
<lordievader> apt-get is quite nice, never bothered to use aptitude, apt-get does all i need it to do
<lordievader> here is a ubuntu guide for speed, not sure if it actually works though... http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-to-speed-up-ubuntu.html
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  have you tried that tutorial ?
<lordievader> yea? I have
<BluesKaj> and?
<lordievader> As i said, I don't know if it actually works, doesn't seem much faster...
<BluesKaj> ok , maybe your machine is new o it won't make much diff
<BluesKaj> so
<BluesKaj> I tried a couple of the commands ..didn't bother with swap
<lordievader> Nah my machine is now 3-4 years old or something, Athlon 64 X2
<BluesKaj> same as mine
<lordievader> I didn't bother with the services, that would probably make some impact.
<BluesKaj> I added the preload and fstab line
<BluesKaj> gonna reboot justto check
<lordievader> And?
<BluesKaj> shrug ...can't tell :)
<lordievader> I had the same thing :P
<BluesKaj> we have the same cpu
<BluesKaj> 3G Ram
<BluesKaj> ?
<lordievader> What + number do you got? I got the 4600+, overclocked to 2.75GHz with 6GB ram :)
<BluesKaj> not me ...no overclaocking here
<lordievader> At first I had 2GB ram, but then I added a third screen and was constantly on 80~90% ram... so I added 4GB
<BluesKaj> amd 5200+ here ..connected to my panasonic plasma tv thru a nvidia 7699gt , m-audio digital passthru to a HT audio receiver ...this pc is our media server
<BluesKaj> err 7600gt
<lordievader> your kb?
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> i use an old laptop of wich the battery died as a mediacenter :)
<BluesKaj> wireless MS KB and mouse
<lordievader> i ment the typo :P
<aguitel> anyone using kubuntu 12.04 beta?
<BluesKaj> KB=keyboard
<BluesKaj> yes aguitel
<lordievader> nvm...
<aguitel> BluesKaj, any tips ?
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  any issues ?
<aguitel> BluesKaj, some time boot normaly but some times freezy
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  kb?
<lordievader> Some kind of labtec keyboard, a logitech mx518 mouse, connected to a hub so i just have one cable to connect to my laptop to have all my input devices hooked up
<aguitel> BluesKaj, i follow this steps:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1889034
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  ok , I use a MS wireless 1000 keyboard and wireless mouse
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  which graphics card ?
<lordievader> aguitel: nice guide, gonna try some of the stuff later
<aguitel> BluesKaj, VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  did you choose the recommended driver in system settings>system>additional drivers?
<aguitel> yes
<BluesKaj> aguitel,  and of course you've updated/upgraded/dist-upgraded regularly ?
<aguitel> yes
<aguitel> now the system is running fine
<BluesKaj> upgraded to kde 4.8.1 ?
<aguitel> the system are using kde 4.8.1
<BluesKaj> aguitel, well then you're up to date as possibel right now , which is good :)
<aguitel> yes
<doda1> hi folks, i complained yesterday about missing country in kubuntu's installed, forgot to say that it was missing from the time zone configuration
<doda1> In Europe selection, Macedonia is missing, while serbia region etc are there
<lordievader> lets see if i can still reboot, now i have updated to backports....
<lordievader> brb
<lordievader> Yayy i'm still able to boot XD
<doda1> how do i report bugs on launchpad ? :D
<BluesKaj> doda1,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<doda1> BluesKaj: ah thanks
<doda1> i searched for kubuntu bugs and on that page couldn't find a report bug button
<BluesKaj> doda1,  it's worth joining lauchpad to reportbugs , but search for it first before filing because it may already be reported then you may find a fix
<doda1> what is the name of the kubuntu installer ?
<n8w> hey
<n8w> anyone runin kubuntu via vbox?
<BluesKaj> doda1, use sudo apt-getupdate && sudo apt-get upgrade , first , muon is the installer but it needs a fix to come down from the repos first to solve a bug
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> nope , running kubuntu for real here
<BluesKaj> n8w,  what's your issue ?
<licensed> hey anobody uses xchat with kde?
<licensed> my xchat it's very slow =/ i think it's because i use kde
<doda1> BluesKaj: i mean the distro installer
<doda1> but yeah, i'm testing the 11.10 iso, i will get 12.04 asap
<doda1> i mean the daily builds
<licensed> omg.. i can't compress any folder =/ my ark didn't work wtf?
<BluesKaj> doda1,  I'm not sure what you mean , upgrade to 12.04 ?
<doda1> licensed: what is the error that you are getting
<n8w> BluesKaj<-- I think im on the wai to resolve my issue:)
<doda1> and regarding xchat, try konversation :)
<doda1> BluesKaj: nope, i don't use kubuntu, i have arch on my desktop with kde, but i'm toying around with distros and noticed that the installer doesn't offer my country when i try to set the timezone
<licensed> doda1, i just install rar, unrar and p7zip-full packages and now works.. i'm sorry to disturb you.. and i will to try konversation
<doda1> on the 11.10 image
<licensed> but i think xchat it's slow because akonadi.. i just close akonadi (I didn't know what it is) and now it's fast
<doda1> licensed: no problem :)
<doda1> nope, xchat doesn't use akonadi at all, but if you don't use it you can disable it with a workaround
<doda1> what are the specs of your machine ?
<licensed> when i close akonady.. i back to xchat and all it's fast
<licensed> i have core2duo E4500 / 2,5gb ram (no swap) / HD1,5tb
<doda1> yeah, more than enough for kde
<BluesKaj> !akonadi | licensed
<doda1> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kde licensed read this, there are a lot of usefull tips to tweak kde
<BluesKaj> !info akonadi
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in oneiric
<licensed> doda1, yes thank you my friend
<doda1> no problem, you are welcome :)
<BluesKaj> licensed,  you can disable akonadi in system settings , startup&shutdown,service manager , nepomuk search module (tied to akonadi) uncheck.Then in sesion mangement , check "restore previous session" and add akonadi, nepomuk to the "applications to be excluded from sessions" text .
<licensed> BluesKaj, cool
<licensed> doda1, yes, you're right.. xchat it's slow again =(
<doda1> try konversation :D
<doda1> licensed: i guess its xchat related
<doda1> what is slow, connecting or UI responsiveness ?
<licensed> ui responsiveness
<licensed> not only xchat ui, but all windows
<licensed> very very slow
<BluesKaj> ok , jamtime ..later gents
<licensed> i like xchat, i use some plugins and features good.. I tried quassel but i didn't like. i will try a new instance of xchat (with no plugins and no configurations).. if didn't solve, I have to change my client and i will try konversation
<Paddy_NI> Would any of you fine people know if I can get pre-made HTML & CSS Kate snippets?
<Paddy_NI> would love tab completion like in Gedit
<pvivek> i would be very glad if someone can help me out. When i click get more plasma widgets, it gives me a network error and doesn't load plasma widgets at all. I am sure i have a proper network connection, i can't figure out why its not able to fetch new widgets. Any suggestions
<hypershock> I am having an issue where the bottom of many fonts are clipped. and in popup bubbles the bottom line usually gets clipped entirely. and when moving the mouse up and down a drop down list, you can see little line artifacts in the path of the highliting. and ironically, this is faster than lubuntu and all of my x264's play very well. so is what i'm searching for a compositing issue?
<hypershock> pvivek: are you have the issue with the same machine that you are chatting with us on now?
<DasKreech> pvivek: What version of KDE?
<DasKreech> hypershock: what does font:/ show ?
<hypershock> DasKreech: oh oh, you are making feel like a n00bzx0r right now, can you be more verbose on what you mean by "font:/"?
<valera> установил таки
<DasKreech> hypershock: press alt+F2 and type fonts:/
<hypershock> ok, 2 folders, personal and system
<pvivek> hypershock: sorry for the late reply, yes the same mission, i am using 11.10
<pvivek> DasKreech: Oneric
<pvivek> hypershock: sorry, same *machine
<hypershock> pvivek: got that. :)
<hypershock> pvivek: do you modify your firewall at all?
<hypershock> pvivek: as i am able to connect to the plasma widget repository just fine.
<hypershock> DasKreech: it might not be the fonts at all. I think it is a compositing issue cause sometimes I get line on a dialogue, not a full one, but you  can tell the computer drew it and then if i switch screens or tabs it'll vanish away.
<hypershock> DasKreech: I'm wondering if kwin --replace will help my situation
<DasKreech> hypershock: Ah. Driver issue perhaps?
<hypershock> DasKreech: possibl y. I didn't  have any driver issues under lubuntu or gnome or yukky-unity
<pvivek> hypershock: i didn't modify any firewall settings :(
<DasKreech> hypershock: Yes but they use the driver quite differently
<hypershock> DasKreech: sadly, i don't have ati or nvidia, its the intel gm965m graphics system.
<hypershock> DasKreech: hopefully we can find a solution, after all these years (about 15) kde is my new love again. :)
<DasKreech> hypershock: Ah those are normally decent drivers
<DasKreech> Though when they explode they blow up real good
<DasKreech> \o/
 * DasKreech hugs the hypershock lovefest
 * hypershock gives DasKreech a large stout heife-veissen!
<DasKreech> Cheers! :)
<hypershock> pvivek: doesn't it generate a specific error when you try to connect?
<DasKreech> I'm going to be going in and out. You can probably ask in #kwin if they can help track it down
<hypershock> DasKreech: is that to me? and by going in and out do you mean you just dropped something? ;D
<pvivek> hypershock: right click on panel --> panel settings --> add widgets --> get new plasma widgets --> nothing loads in the middle part of the window, at the bottom left, a red X mark with a network error towards its right comes.
<hypershock> pvivek: what does the network error say exactly?
<hypershock> pvivek: also, on my desktop there is an icon in the upper right, I click that and choose add-widget and then a bar pops up from the task line and then I choose "get new widgets" on the right and then i choose "download new widgets" and then my list loads. see if you can do that. i'll try your method now to see if i fail. :)
<DasKreech> hypershock: :) somethign like that I'm trying to get something done
<hypershock> DasKreech: ok
<hypershock> pvivek: ok, i checked  your method and my method are basically the same method with different steps. so if we can get that text from that network error from you. :)
<IRCShare> <pvivek> error download new plasma widgets http://ircshare.com/i/4
<pvivek> hypershock: Network error. (1)
<pvivek> anyone use telepathy here?
<pvivek> hypershock: ping
<DasKreech> pvivek: I dont :-( one thign down on my to-do list
<hypershock> pvivek: i'm finding some solutions for you. hold please.
 * hypershock queues up the elevator music. do do de wa do. do do de wa do. -- that plays over and over as you go and make a sandwich --
<pvivek> DasKreech: its quite simple , just 3 commands sudo apt-add-repository ppa:telepathy/ppa and then sudo apt-get update , and then sudo apt-get install kde-telepathy, and you're done.
<aguitel> how install minimal kde in 12.04 ?
<hypershock> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=97685 seems to suggest that running this command "qdbus org.kde.kded /modules/networkstatus org.kde.Solid.Networking.setNetworkStatus Solid 4" might solve your problem temporarily. If it does you might want to put it in a script somewhere, but at the very least you'll be able to research your problem out further.
<DasKreech> !info kde-minimal
<ubottu> Package kde-minimal does not exist in oneiric
<pvivek> hypershock: thank you, will try right away.
<hypershock> pvivek: sure thing
<pvivek> hypershock: http://paste.kde.org/446264/
<pvivek> hypershock: there's a blank line coming if i type the command without sudo and after that still the same error is coming
<hypershock> pvivek: hmm, ok, i tried it and i got the same result in shell. however, now that you've run it like a Clint Eastwood movie, see if you can at least connect to the widget repository via your method.
<pvivek> hypershock: you mean the old right click on the panel ... method right, i already tried it didn't work. I also tried your method too
<lordievader> good evening
<DasKreech> good evening
<lordievader> how are you?
<DasKreech> hungry but that is expected
<hypershock> why is that expected?
<lordievader> is it because it is late and you haven't eaten yet?
<hypershock> pvivek: from shell enter $> watch "dmesg | tail"
<hypershock> pvivek: then whle that is up try the widget thing again, hopefully some errors we can use will stream up
<DasKreech> hypershock: I'm awake
<DasKreech> lordievader: No I'm always hungry :)
<lordievader> lol
<hypershock> DasKreech: if being awake makes you hungry ... *wondering why your nick isn't jabba* ;P
<hypershock> mine should be "Lord Planet Eater" as being alive makes me hungry! :)
<lordievader> hmm, the sleep button in the menu seems to be broken...
<DasKreech> lordievader: possibly. Powerdevil should be tuned in the future to hide that if your computer doesn't support sleep
<lordievader> It is only after I updated kubuntu to the backport, before it could sleep like an angel :P
<lordievader> hey a suspend command through the terminal seems to work... lets see if the button is working again.
<lordievader> euhh no....
<hypershock> pvivek: i'm at a loss. gotta do errands now. :(
<pvivek> hypershock: sorry i didn't understand what you told, i typed that command, i didn't understand what it showed
<cowlicks> why is it the kubuntu alt-install .iso does not install the kubuntu desktop by default?
<hypershock> pvivek: man watch
<hypershock> DasKreech: I ran "kwin --replace" composite problem solved. just so you know. :)
<DasKreech> cowlicks: it should. Unless you chose the server option
<DasKreech> lordievader: check the power settings in the system settings?
<lordievader> ah, could it be that because i disabled the power manager service that the button does not work any more?
<DasKreech> lordievader: ^_^ possibly
<lordievader> DasKreech:  jups, that was the bugger, thank you :)
<hypershock> pvivek: hey guy, that "kwin --replace &" command that I just performed, solved another problem for me, I was having muon issues with connecting to the repositories, bam no more problem. you might want to try it, wild shot it may be,b ut it might solve yoru widget repository problem too.
<hypershock> brb, rebooting
<Promethes> where are transcode options in Amarok 2.5 on ubuntu 11.10? Trnascoding feature is in Amarok since 2.4, so where it is?
<DasKreech> Promethes: look at the release notes?
<Promethes> DasKreech: i found that transcode features but when i choose custom transcoding options format list is empty
<Sentynel> Promethes: you need ffmpeg installed for transcoding to work
<Promethes> Sentynel: ffmpeg is installed, package name ffmpeg
<Promethes> Sentynel: strange, i reinstalled ffmpeg package and now audio formats are available
<Promethes> Sentynel: still transcoding is not working, no matter what audio codec i choose, files are just copied
<Sentynel> Promethes: copying from amarok's file browser to the collection? does it work if you let it pick the automatic settings rather than custom?
<Promethes> Sentynel: no, automatic settings and custom setting works in the same way - copying files instead transcoding the
<Promethes> *them
<DasKreech> Promethes: can you add in transcoding options yourself?
<Sentynel> Promethes: is anything relevant emitted if you start amarok from the console with amarok --nofork --debug and then try and transcode?
<Promethes> Sentynel: i tried to modify custom encoding options, but without any success
<Scunizi> I had an issue I posted earlier with font clarity in a terminal or guake, yakuake etc.. I've just discovered it looks *much* better with font smoothing turned off for some reason.
<Promethes> Sentynel: i am running amarok -d now, there is nothing like error or warning when i try to copy some files with transcoing
<DasKreech> Scunizi: depends on some combination of your card/driver and monitor. That's why we have options
<Promethes> Sentynel: maybe Amarok 2.5 is not properly compiled? i use kde backports ppa
<Sentynel> Promethes: it shouldn't be, as it detected the transcoding options available fine, but who knows
<Sentynel> as I say, transcoding's been rewritten since that release and should generally be a lot better
<Promethes> is there any other tool for syncing or managing audio devices/ipods/mp3 players with transcode support?
<Promethes> besides Amarok
<Sentynel> I use my own script to do it; I don't know about any software
<Sentynel> you might want to try building the current development version of amarok, as transcoding and device support have had quite a lot of work
<almoxarife> banshee will sync and transcode
<antonio___> How can I install the oxygen-transparent?
<nixternal> bug 964838 - with Precise (12.04) only! - if you try what i asked in the report and it doesn't work respond as needed. thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964838 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LO Writer - form control editing doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964838
<cowlicks> I'm using kubuntu 11.10 on a Thinkpad, how can I configure trackpoint behavior? Particularly enabling middle click drag.
<markus_> moin
<jalcine> cowlicks: you have "kcm-touchpad" installed?
<jalcine> Or have the settings for touchpad config in System Settings?
<cowlicks> jalcine: I don't see any info in the touchpad config in system settings about trackpoint.
<jalcine> cowlicks: then install "kcm-touchpad"
<jalcine> wait
<jalcine> oh, hmm
<jalcine> then I'm not sure.
#kubuntu 2013-03-18
<Guest59971> hello
<Guest59971> all
<Guest59971> hello all
<valorie> !register : Guest31309
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lagreca> hi! okular is not displaying epub files properly. The text is overlapped. There are many pages is only one. How can it be fixed?
<MrSmith> brazilian_female:
<valorie> lagreca: you might try #okular
<DarthFrog> lagreca: Use an epub reader, not Okular.   Check-out Calibre (http://www.calibre-ebook.com).  It's utterly superb.
<valorie> calibre is awesome, I agree
<lagreca> but I need the highlighting feature
<lagreca> DarthFrog: I need to highlight text and Calibre doesn't provide it.
<DarthFrog> lagreca:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416059
<lagreca> DarthFrog: none of these ebook readers for linux provide highlighting feature. My only hope was Okular.
<DarthFrog> lagreca:  You could always use Calibre to convert it to a format that works better for you.  If you want to use Okular, use Calibre to convert your epub into a pdf.
<goodtime> is there anyone here?
<valorie> goodtime: ask your question
<valorie> as you can see, lots of people are here
<goodtime> oh hey still here/
<goodtime> ???
<goodtime> valorie: still here?
<goodtime> i have 2 problems
<goodtime> cant get sound to work and falshplayer isnt installed i guess and i cant figuer out how to install it is there some command im missing or something?
<goodtime> i just install 12.10
<goodtime> Sysinfo for 'chica-Inspiron-1090': Linux 3.5.0-25-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.9.5, CPU: Intel(R)AtomCPUN550@1.50GHz at 1000 MHz (2992 bogomips), HD: 13/456GB, RAM: 1505/2005MB, 160 proc's, 1.20h up
<bazhang> install kubuntu-restricted-extras goodtime
<goodtime> ok
<goodtime> well it seems tobe working is there anything eles i will need todo bazhang?
<goodtime> nope i see the insall has flash and gstreamer ok ty again bazhang
<goodtime> hmm the flash plugin  works now but still no sound bazhang
<bazhang> perhaps unmute with alsamixer in the konsole goodtime
<goodtime> naw it unmuted hmm
<goodtime> the kmix
<goodtime> weird
<goodtime> ok ive disabled the mute with alsa mixer in the terminal and still no sound
<goodtime> bazhang:  ive disabled the mute with alsamixer useing the terminal this time but no sound still
<alainus> is there something in kubuntu that does what "Sync between computers" does in Ubuntu ?
<alainus> (syncs applications installed)
<shadeslayer> alainus[-_-]: not really
<shadeslayer> though I suppose you could install the ubuntu one client and get that functionality
<shadeslayer> but afaik there's no Qt/KDE app to do that
<valorie> or kfilebox, and use dropbox
<valorie> or ownCloud
<valorie> lots of ways to do it
<lordievader> Good morning
<ignerious> how to remove the "Recently used" tab from launcher???
<ignerious> can any one please help??
<hateball> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ignerious> how to remove the "Recently used" tab from launcher???
<lordievader> !patience | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<apachelogger> ignerious: you cannot, short of changing the code
<ignerious> apachelogger: you mean kickoff launcher code
<apachelogger> yes
<ignerious> apachelogger: where it is?
<apachelogger> kde-workspace
<ignerious> apachelogger: can you give me the path
<ignerious> apachelogger: ??
<apachelogger> there's no path, you have to get the source and change it and recompile it ... e.g apt-get source kde-workspace; *changey*; dpkg-buildpackge -us -uc
<ignerious> how to change it
<ignerious> ?
<tsimpson> open it with a text editor and change it
<ignerious> it is downloading
<ignerious> but where it is downloading
<tsimpson> the directory you ran the command from
<Linusnewb> hi all
<lordievader> Hey Linusnewb
<Linusnewb> lordievader I have now no connection probs with my system but I can only use Ipv4 dns adresses
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Is that a problem?
<Linusnewb> how can I use the newer standart IPv6 if chose that my connection still turned of
<lordievader> Linusnewb: Is everything else IPv6?
<ignerious> to remove "recently used" tab from kickoff launcher which file to edit??
<Linusnewb> my modem configuration has no firewall,...
<lordievader> Linusnewb: That is not what I mean, in order to use IPv6 your isp needs to supply you with a IPv6 address, your modem and router needs to support this standard. Only when all of those conditions are met can you use IPv6 (I'm not taking IPv6 tunneling into account here).
<Linusnewb> my modem is 6 years old oh,.. o,.. out of standart,..
<ignerious> tsimpson: which file to edit
<Graf_Westerholt> Linusnewb, it is "standard".
<tsimpson> ignerious: I don't know, perhaps #kde-devel does
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<murthy> hello everyone
<soee> is it possible to add some text at the end or beginning of each line in Kate ?
<e_t_> You can use the regular expression mode of find/replace
<e_t_>  "^" matches the start of each line, "$" matched the end of each line.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Good morning
<murthy> e_t_: where?
<e_t_> murthy: where what?
<lordievader> murthy: e_t_ was answering soee, I think.
<murthy> oh ok
<murthy> e_t_: nm
<murthy> going out, bbl
<soee> e_t_, thank you
<calwig> hi there is a facebook applet for the desktop. how can someone set it up to access a specific proxy?
<calwig> on 12.04
<phunyguy> this channel isn't very active, but I will ask anyway.  Using KDE-Telepathy, how can I go offline and then available via command line?
<phunyguy> maybe there are some dbus commands or something...
<phunyguy> I have a script that autoconnects to a VPN when not at home, problem is, KDE-Telepathy connects too fast, and then the VPN connects, routing all traffic through that while KDE-Telepathy sits there confused until I manually go offline and then available again.
<toString> hi
<kbana> hi
<hamiddd> hi i have problem with tor can anyone help?
<hamiddd> how can we write this :"|" in tor?
<alainus> is it safe to sync the entire home folder with another pc if you want them to have exact same configurations, files and applications ?
<alainus> (after installing the same apps in the two)
<BluesKaj> alainus, this might be what you're looking for , http://askubuntu.com/questions/25633/how-to-migrate-user-settings-and-data-to-new-machine
<alainus> BluesKaj, thanks !
<xFeverr> hi
<xFeverr> does anyone know how to put the menubar on top in KDE?
<xFeverr> in earlier versions of KDE this was posible
<xFeverr> no one?
<BluesKaj> xFeverr, we had someone asking abou the same issue yesterday , but I'm not sure if there was a fix for it .
<xFeverr> oh funny
<xFeverr> but you know what i mean?
<BluesKaj> yes
<xFeverr> nice
<xFeverr> yes i see that in KDE4 this function is removed
<OerHeks> xFeverr, on the panel right click > panel options > panel settings, right top more options, select more settings > choose "window go below" , to turn back select "allways visible"
<OerHeks> then your panel will allways be on top, even when vlc maximized.
<r94rm> hello, where i found a CLI alternative for pidgin ?
<wildshu> is this proper chanell for 13.04 beta questions/issues?
<wildshu> channel*
<mandoguit> ubuntu+1 for 13.04
<mandoguit> wildshu:  ^^
<wildshu> mandoguit:  hah, that's weird
<wildshu> mandoguit: so ubuntu doesn't have beta and it's channel is for everything else now? :)
<BluesKaj> wildshu, ubuntu+1 supports kubuntu and all 'buntu 13.04 flavours
<rosco_y> I'm having a bit of trouble understanding directory permissions:  I have a small directory with a couple of files.  The directory:group ownerships are all myself  "ross:ross".  I can enter the directory as root, but when I try as myself ("ross"), I get "Unable to stat 'dir', permission denied.
<rosco_y> Can anyone explain this to me?
<rosco_y> they are in a subdirectory of my home directory as well.
<arezey> directories need the execute permission if you want to access it
<rosco_y> this is my "ls" of the directory:  dr--r--r--  2 ross ross    4096 Mar 14 12:42 NewLinesRemoved/
<rosco_y> ah.
<rosco_y> so, chmod +x?
<arezey> yea
<rosco_y> arezey: ty
<rosco_y> So1aris: are you running Solaris?
<So1aris> me? nah
<So1aris> tis the name of my computer, so i use it here
<fdfdf> ghfghhf
<fdfdf> gobalkj ite fgiş fgdfg
<Roey> who are you trying to channel, Hannibal Lecter?
<fdfdf> all chanell lists
<Roey> GIVE ME SARAH CONNAH
<psil0cybin> so this is so strange i can set transparency now on inactive windows, but not on the active xchat screen
<psil0cybin> think i have a rare bug :P
<Roey> psil0cybin:  weren't you mycotoxin in ##security ?
<Roey> psil0cybin:  or it's just coincidence that both of your nicks are scientific names for chemicals recognized for their particular properties
<fdfdf> kabalak
<psil0cybin> no aha
<psil0cybin> i go by psilocybin or psil0cybin
<psil0cybin> i think its deff a coincidence
<psil0cybin> im a n00b to linux, im getting there though
<psil0cybin> darn xchat wants to be mind boggling with me
<psil0cybin> i cant stop fighting with this transparency, gahh how come it works everywhere else but xchat :P >.<
<psil0cybin> reeeeehhhh
<ncfi1013_> an xbox 360 channel/room suggestion please
<Jackmanisa> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Jackmanisa> I love everyone
<Jackmanisa> !ops
<psil0cybin> anyone here following what is happening on HLN
<psil0cybin> with Jody Arias?
<calwig> anyone have a how to on WEP?
<calwig> WEP cracking specifically
<psil0cybin> whata re you  asking calwig
<psil0cybin> i think you would want backtrack
<calwig> oh right
<psil0cybin> WEP Is easier than WPA2
<psil0cybin> so your set
<psil0cybin> you just need a proper card.
<calwig> right, ive done it, just forgot the steps
<psil0cybin> brb gotta just take the pooch on a walk
<psil0cybin> so i can help u when im back
<Trebacz> Does the 64 bit kubuntu 12.10 instalation DVD support installing a dual boot setup with Windows 7. I don't see the option to do a side by side install?
<dan_> hi!
<Guest29836> i'm trying to install kubuntu on a dell vostro mashine, the installer gets frozen after the first step.. please help
<dan_fulea> i'm trying to install kubuntu on a dell vostro 13 mashine, i choose Englich, then i have 3x ok for 5.3gb free, power, connected to net, the installer gets frozen after [Continue].. please help
#kubuntu 2013-03-19
<goodtime> lo all
<Psil0cybin> can anyone help me with the indicator plugin (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2126927)
<Psil0cybin> thats my thread, im having trouble moving icons on the top panel to the right side of a system-monitor-indicator
<roasted> good evening my friends
<Psil0cybin> good evening boss
<Psil0cybin> Did i forget to mention today that I love...Xubuntu
<Psil0cybin> oh woops
<Psil0cybin> looks im in the wrong channel :o
<ahmad> hi
<utkonos> hi
<Alex_Zion> I everyone I get some strange behavoir after the lasp kernel upgrade, my machine is a Dell xps 15z equiped with optimus nVidia Technology, after restart I get just a black scree...., I even tried to start with older kernel , same problem and trying once again with the newone now is running ..... LOL what's gong on ?
<ahoneybun> hello people!
<qq_> test
<qq_> passed
<lordievader> Good morning
<Censoria> hmm
<Censoria> how do I install this
<Censoria> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/xorg-edgers/quantal/main/base/libtxc-dxtn
<hateball> Censoria: The first line links to http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers?dist=quantal
<hateball> Which has an install section
<Censoria> :v thanks
<hateball> Good luck :)
<Censoria> thanks a lot
<Censoria> I feel dumb for not seeing that lol
<Censoria> damn it
<Censoria> I still can't get Starcraft to display correctly
<mat619> Hi there. Need your help with diagnosing/solving a printer problem - my workstation running 12.04 refuses to print to our office's LaserJet. It worked fine for months, but recently stopped. I've restarted the cups service, rebooted my machine, but it still doesn't work.
<mat619> The printer status shown in the KDE printer configuration module usually drops back to [ ] Activated (so it's not) after showing "Processing, Rendering" for a while
<mat619> If i reactivate it, sometimes it starts printing after several minutes (!), only to go back to square one, or it just doesn't print at all. Seems to be random.
<soee> any idea what might be wrong:
<soee> Wystąpiły błędy podczas przetwarzania:
<soee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-workbench-data_5.2.40+dfsg-2_all.deb
<soee>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-workbench_5.2.40+dfsg-2_amd64.deb
<FloodBotK1> soee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soee> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lordievader> soee: Broken packages?
<soee> lordievader, dave no idea :)
<lordievader> soee: Such errors you usually get with broken packages, have you tried "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<toString> hi
<lordievader> Hey toString
<toString> how to enable globalmenu/appmenu on 12.04?
<toString> i can't find it in system settings
<OerHeks> GLobalmenu is a unity thing.
<toString> there's a kde package that do the same
<toString> globalmenu/appmenu
<lordievader> toString: It's standard install, let me look how the widget was called.
<toString> i can't find it on muon package anyway
<lordievader> toString: Add the WindowMenubar widget to your task bar.
<toString> lordievader: found, thanks
<toString> it's not cross-supported for gtk app, is it?
<lordievader> toString: Probably not.
<toString> better than nothing
<toString> :1
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<murthy> hello everyone
<qqqqqqqq> what is the best linux distro
<hateball> !best | qqqqqqqq
<ubottu> qqqqqqqq: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lordievader> qqqqqqqq: Kubuntu!
<qqqqqqqq> tks for the answer
<qqqqqqqq> i tried to download steam fo linux but it doesnt work why ?
<hateball> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Quest> my documents sometimes auto open as readonly mode in kate. how to open them in write mode?
<baxeico> hi guys, anyone knows how to enable kio-mtp in Kubuntu 12.04.1 (with kubuntu backports ppa and kde sc 4.10.1)?
<baxeico> if I write mtp:/ in dolphin it complains ("Invalid protocol")
<BluesKaj> baxeico, have you considered Cantata , it's gui front end for mtp
<baxeico_> BluesKaj: thank you, I'll give cantata a spin
<BluesKaj> baxeico_, i used it for a while , it's pretty cool ... I might reinstall it
<BluesKaj> baxeico_, sorry I'm mistaken , totally wrong  I was thginking of mpd
 * BluesKaj researches mtp
<BluesKaj> !mtp-tools | baxeico_,
<BluesKaj> !info mtp-tools | baxeico_
<ubottu> baxeico_: mtp-tools (source: libmtp): Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) library tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-1 (quantal), package size 41 kB, installed size 225 kB
<BluesKaj> baxeico_, did you see see my posts above ?
<hjuk> Hello, I was wondering about the Ubuntu Server Version, Is it just a Command Prompt or does it have a desktop as well?
<hjuk> **I should say Terminal for Ubuntu ;)
<Pici> hjuk: its command line only.
<hjuk> Thank you Pici
<hjuk> Just thought I would ask because when I googled Ubuntu Server it came up with normal Ubuntu, Was a little confused.
<krystianm> hi
<krystianm> how do i lunch 4 example xterm on target PC over ssh?
<murthy> krystianm: login to the target system and just run xterm
<murthy> krystianm: i mean with ssh
<kundan_> hi
<kundan_> ghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghghgghghghghghghhghghgh
<bazhang> kundan_, stop that
<Sorush> hi
<Sorush> hi
<Sorush> I have a proble this is what I get when I try to run libreoffice
<Sorush> /usr/bin/libreoffice: 181: exec: /usr/bin/oosplash: not found
<genii-around> Sorush: According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=oosplash&mode=exactfilename&suite=quantal&arch=any oosplash file which comes with the openoffice-core package of *buntu is found in /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/oosplash  which makes me believe you installed it some other way than through the package manager
<Vaggelakis> Hi, there
<aPpYe> it seems high cpu useage and some kind of memory leak with the Xorg process are common with nvidia and kde ...  Do the 310 drivers help with this?  Nouveau kinda sucks performance-wise for me and I like desktop effects...
<Sorush> hi I can run the libreoffice with sudo but not without it
<Sorush> what give
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, which nvidia card?
<aPpYe> BluesKaj, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44 [Quadro NVS 285] (rev a1)
<bazhang> Sorush, why would you ever use sudo with libreoffice in the first place
<aPpYe> also, I am going to be building a couple of systems with geforce 610's and was wondering if I am gonna run into this issue with those as well.
<Sorush> bazhang: I just thought I try it as the alternative isn't working.. I must have messed up my chmod and chown
<BluesKaj> 610s are running well with the 310 , even the 310 experimentals iirc , aPpYe
<aPpYe> BluesKaj, well is the 310 driver gonna help me with the quadro card on this computer?
<BluesKaj> it should , it's an onboard , right ?
<aPpYe> noaXess, pci-e
<aPpYe> oops.    I meant no, pci-e
<aPpYe> lol
<BluesKaj> hehe, ok aPpYe then it should be fine with the 310
<aPpYe> the bug is frustrating, because it takes a couple of days for the problem to be noticeable ...
<aPpYe> I will try the 310 and see if it fixes things.
<BluesKaj> I'm using an entry level pcie 8400gs with the 310
<BluesKaj> it's in additional drivers
<aPpYe> BluesKaj, the nvidia-experimental-310 package in quantal?
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, why, what is the recommended ?
<aPpYe> well, nvidia-current installs 304 ...
<BluesKaj> ahh , ok, because I'm on 13.04 , with the 310 driver
<aPpYe> do you reboot your machine every day?  the problem is hardly noticeabe if you do.  For me, when I leave the machine on for several days, I see the Xorg process consuming a cpu core and it's shared memory climbs and climbs...  Killing plasma-desktop relieves the cpu useage, for another couple days, but the memory useage continues to climb.  After 5 days, the memory useage for Xorg process is over 2 gigs.
<aPpYe> I will see how 310 helps though for now.
<Sorush> fixed it the folder bin had changed to bin from .bin
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, sometimes I'll not boot for a few days but i haven't noticed any creeping load usage
<aPpYe> BluesKaj, okay thanks.  Hopefully the 310 helps me then.  If not, I will wait for 13.04 and suck it up for now.  I don't want to beta test on this machine.
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, actually 13.04 is already quite stable , if you continue to have load problems it might be worth a try
<BluesKaj> aPpYe, unless of course you are on the job with critical data at risk
<BluesKaj> oops , too late :)
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: I, too, am finding 13.04 to be quite stabel.
<DarthFrog> It's better than my spelling! :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah , surprising since I had so much trouble at first, DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> :-)
<DarthFrog> You do tend to bleed on the cutting edge.
<DarthFrog> Wow, official support of non-LTS versions is being cut in half, to nine months.
<BluesKaj> I'm going to dd this partition into the preceding ones, both / and /home to get ready for 13.10 in a few weeks
<DarthFrog> As of the April 25 release date of 13.04.
<BluesKaj> yesh , I heard
<DarthFrog> Why on earth would you start with 13.10 so soon?
<BluesKaj> the compromise between 6month releases and rolling release
<DarthFrog> I would hope they would increase the frquency of the LTS releases.
<BluesKaj> just for fun , DarthFrog, I always have a stable version as the main OS and all the critical stuff , is on an external drive anyway , so I hava redundancy
 * DarthFrog notes BluesKaj has a curious definititon of fun.  The frustration level in his life must be too low. :-)
<BluesKaj> hehe , could be ... crave that challenge I guess
<BluesKaj> ok ,bbiab , gonna check something
<Annita> hi...
<Annita> hola
<Annita> #list
<wes300> holla <Anitta>
<Annita> hola
<lorena> hola
<a-ngel> hola
<a-ngel> alguien lee esto?
<a-ngel> eeeeoooo
#kubuntu 2013-03-20
<ry_> I need help getting my computer to recognize my virgin mobile 3G usb thingy.  It is automatically recognized when I use Gnome3 (I'm using Kali Linux right now because it has Gnome and I need the adaptor) and it allows me to configure it, but when I boot into kubuntu, networkmanager isn't automatically recognizing it.
<ry_> The model is Virgin Mobile 3G/4G U600.
<Macer> tried ubuntu to see how unity was and it is very unimpressive
<Macer> looks like gnome with an osx dock on the left
<roasted> hello
<roasted> Macer: I quite like Unity's layout. In fact I made KDE mimic that layout, but of course, I'm on KDE - so it's a win win for me :P
<roasted> Question - I'm trying to use a microphone with Kubuntu 12.10. I'm finding (even on totally different machines) that when I record something in Audacity, the channel just shoots right to 100%, records nothing but garble, and is therefore unusable.
<roasted> Are there any tricks to getting Kubuntu to work properly with this? I admittedly had zero issue on Ubuntu with projects like this. After all I'm just trying to record audio...
<roasted> I have to be doing something wrong. There's no way Kubuntu just flat out doesn't record audio whatsoever.
<valorie> roasted: you might ask in #kde-multimedia
<valorie> could be a phonon problem, or kmix, or pulseaudio.....
<valorie> dunno what audacity uses, tbh
<roasted> Well, nothing works at all - guvcview, kamoso, etc. They're all acting the same.
<roasted> This is the first time that I'm actually saying "Doh! Ubuntu would have done this fine" :((((((((((
<roasted> hi
<roasted> is Kubuntu flat out incapable of recording audio from a  microphone?
<roasted> Or have I managed to mess this up on several systems with several microphones?
<roasted> I have come to the conclusion that Kubuntu is indeed incapable of recording audio from a microphone.
<roasted> NICE.
<Macer> lol
<roasted> I seem to have discovered something.
<roasted> In Ubuntu (Gnome Shell), if I click on Sound Settings in the upper right a menu comes up. Under the input tab, all I have to do is select my USB microphone and magically, recording works. I need to do *that* but in KDE.
<roasted> plasma crash
<roasted> workin on my nerves KDE...
<roasted> Continued plasma crashes when testing speakers in phonon :/
<shadeslayer> roasted: did you try using the vlc backend
<roasted> shadeslayer: it wasn't available in the backends.
<roasted> shadeslayer: another user in #KDE helped me figure it out though.
<shadeslayer> er what?
<shadeslayer> oh, what was the issue?
<roasted> shadeslayer: seems as if KDE, for whatever reason, maximizes the mic boost continuously each time you  muck around with kmix or various other sound settings.
<roasted> I had to run alsamixer, hit f6, select my mic, and take the mic boost down a few notches.
<roasted> Definitely sent me into a near homicidal rage.
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<fuzzwaltz> hello, using 12.04, flash video just displays a black box, no video or audio, I do have the flash plugin installed... any ideas to help troublshoot this?
<Kris_away> Soo, I installed 13.4, it was wring jsut fine afer i updated it... and now i can't run apt-get, can't open synaptic, muon crashes, firefox crashes
<Kris_away> [  311.680393] apt-get[2609]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f83430718ef sp 00007fff81d76d70 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[7f834300b000+11c000]
<Kris_away> [  183.807586] do-release-upgr[2469]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f3f299e48ef sp 00007fff7e72fa70 error 4 in libapt-pkg.so.4.12.0[7f3f2997e000+11c000]
<Kris_away> Pretty mch every program segfauts
<lordievader> Good morning
<toString> hello
<toString>  symphony:i386 dipende da libnotify1 (>= 0.4.4).
<toString>  symphony:i386 dipende da libnotify1-gtk2.10.
<toString> i can't find libnotify1 on 12.04
<toString> last one is in lucid, can i manually install the that deb?
<BluesKaj> HI all
<mao> ?
<OgRo> Hey there. I just update for 13.04 beta and now telepathy isn't working. When i enter the IM properties screen I get "something went terribly wrong and the IM systemcould not be initialized." It is likely your system is missing Telepathy Mission Control package."
<OgRo> but it is installed....
<lordievader> OgRo: Kubuntu 13.04 support is in #ubuntu+1
<OgRo> thans lordievader
<lordievader> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Captain_Proton> Why is Canonical braking stuff? over the past few updates smb-fuse is no longer working right, new one kernel cause a panic.. lol downloading opensuse but I never like Yast so I probably just delete it
<BluesKaj> Captain_Proton, just make sure you update/upgrade , even at the tty if that's possible
<Captain_Proton> BluesKaj: thanks it was more of a rant. :) one thing I have seen is the updater in KDE will create impossible upgrade that will key software so I have to drop to term to do them.
<root_> hello
<cojack> uhm
<cojack> how to upgrade kubuntu from 12.10 up to 13.04 ;>
<arezey> 13.04 exists?
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<ovidiu-florin> arezey: yes it does
<arezey> i would imagine it would exist next month
<ovidiu-florin> not officially released though
<arezey> oh i see
<arezey> ah, beta 1
<ovidiu-florin> and it probabily won't even be released
<cojack> Im crazy because of this qt 4.8.3
<cojack> why they won't upgrade it to 4.8.4 in 12.10?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Yes it will, Riddel took care of that.
<arezey> well you'll likely have to update your /etc/apt/sources.list and change quantal to.. either raring or ringtail, i dunno
<arezey> at least that's how it's traditionally done
<ovidiu-florin> if they switch to rolling release, this broblem won't exist anymore
<cojack> kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: thank you for the heads up
<arezey> then sudo apt-get install apt aptitude and sudo apt-get full-upgrade
<arezey> er gotta apt-get update first
<cojack> arezey: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<cojack> found it
<arezey> or that i guess
<lordievader> cojack: However since it is a beta this version isn't recommended for production machines.
<ovidiu-florin> cojack: is that update really that important to Qt 4.8.4?
<cojack> ovidiu-florin: im working on kdevelop master version, and yes in qt 4.8.4 they fix some qml scripts
<cojack> so it's realy important for me
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: here's what the tech board did decide on instead of rolling releases: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/19/ubuntu-technical-board-looks-at-shuttleworths-proposal-for-release-management-methodology/
<arezey> kdevelop master version?
<ovidiu-florin> I think he meant master branch
<cojack> yes
<arezey> aha
<cojack> there is anyway to configure apt to use more than one thread?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: so they decided to do it like OpenSUSE?
<ovidiu-florin> provide an option for the user to select roling updates if they want it?
<yofel> seems so, except that rolling will mean you simply get synced with the dev release
<yofel> whatever is in there
<ovidiu-florin> even if it's unstable?
<yofel> yeah, it'll probably be like debian unstable with freezes every six months
<gem> hi all
<rosco_y> hi gem, how are you doing?
<gem> hi rosco
<Bulent09> hello
<lordievader> Hey Bulent09, how are you?
<Bulent09> I'm good how are you
<lordievader> Doing good too, Bulent09 ;)
<gerta> Hi, can anybody help me to install 64 bit version of skype
<DarthFrog> Is there one?
<genii-around> No, the 64 bit package is just a wrapper for the 32 bit
<gerta> is there a way to install it for 64bit machine?
<arezey> a 64-bit computer can run 32-bit programs
<arezey> so if you can't find the 64-bit version you could just get the 32-bit one, especially if - as mentioned - the 64-bit version is just a wrapper for the 32-bit one
<lordievader> gerta: The skype site provides a debian package for 64bit.
<arezey> welp
<genii-around> Install the 64 bit package, then when you run it it will say can't find a number of libraries, etc. Note the names down and apt-get install those with :i386   appended
<genii-around> lordievader: Yes, but the issue I described above occurs
<lordievader> gerta: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<DarthFrog> genii-around:  Wouldn't "sudo apt-get -f install" also install the required 32bit libs after attempting to install Skype?
<genii-around> DarthFrog: It tries to download the 64 bit version first
<genii-around> The skype package doesn't specify architecture of the packages it wants, if they already are installed on 64bit it won't install the 32bit ones it really neeeds
<BluesKaj> I always found the static version to be a stable install
<BluesKaj> oops the static version is now called dynamic
<gerta> hm weird, now it worked, before i had problems with installing'
<gerta> thanks
<BluesKaj> it's awon der it's still available for linux , now that MS has bought it
<lordievader> BluesKaj: MS also contributes code to the Linux kernel ;)
<invariant> If MS wouldn't do that, people would advice everyone to install superior alternatives making their entire investment in Skype worthless over a period of a few months.
<invariant> The value of Skype is in the network effects.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, the MS contribution to the linux kernel:  "Microsoft however is very keen to make Linux distributions work well with its Hyper-V hypervisor, so its kernel contributions are not entirely selfless." ...a quote from the Inquirer
<BluesKaj> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2166123/microsoft-contributed-code-canonical-linux-2632
<lordievader> Of course not, it's MS ;)
<hazamonzo> hey folks. Is there a way to "refresh" the KDE UI. Looks like even though my mouse pointer still works (i can see items being highlighted on the desktop)... the mouse pointer has frozen on the screen. makes it tough guessing where your mouse actually is based on what items its highlighting on the screen
<calwig> what is the codec required for .pls?
<calwig> using amarok
<lordievader> calwig: .pls is a playlist file.
<calwig> oh right i meant to ask is there anything else necessary for a pls to be loaded on amarok
<lordievader> calwig: I don't think so. However I haven't opened a pls file in Amarok for a long time...
<calwig> cool
<calwig> i know moc will load it
<calwig> lordievader, the IP addresses are being blocked, now i see
<calwig> thought it was something technical
<lordievader> calwig: Radio streams?
<calwig> yep
<calwig> Stream error: HTTP response code said error
<lordievader> calwig: Perhaps the radio service on their end ain't running.
<calwig> its di.fm
<calwig> ya think
<calwig> heh
<calwig> checked the 15 streams from one pls file, all dead
<calwig> so yea may be di.fm or may just be the isp im on
<lordievader> calwig: Not a firewall being annoying?
<calwig> anything is possible
<calwig> public wifi
<emma> how can i tell which version of kubuntu i have?
<DarthFrog> emma: "cat /etc/issue"
<DarthFrog> Or open that file in Dolphin and read the contents. :-)
<emma> thanks
<emma> I bought an external USB sound card and i guess it cannot work now.
<emma> where do you choose a sound device in kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> emma:  Install pavucontrol and use it.
<emma> oh so kubuntu does not come with pavucontrol
<emma> why not?
<emma> does kubuntu come with pulseaudio?
<DarthFrog> Yes, pulseaudio is the default.
<DarthFrog> And most folks won't need pavucontrol.
<emma> I wonder what the rationale is for putting pulseaudio in kubuntu and then not giving the user any way to control it.
<DarthFrog> Simplicity?
<emma> i respect that. I guess KDE is going the way of GNOME
<emma> or maybe Kubuntu is taking its cues from the "UBUNTU WAY"
<DarthFrog> I sincerely hope not.  And it's not KDE that makes that decisison, it's the Kubuntu devs.
<emma> yeah i guess its the Ubuntu way then.
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu uses pulseaudio, KDE doesn't need it.
<DarthFrog> You can remove pulseaudio if you wish.
<emma> KDE doesn't have any way of choosing your sound device though?
<DarthFrog> Yes, it does.  SystemSettings/Multimedia
<emma> I have an internal soundcard in my laptop. I just plugged in an external USB soundcard. I hope to find it and turn it on.
<DarthFrog> pavucontrol is your friend. :-)
<Guyfrominternet> Hello
<Guyfrominternet> Someone knows how to share a directory with another GNU/Linux distro Like debian?
<sithlord48> perfered method for nix 's would be NFS
<sithlord48> you can use Samba or ftp also
<sithlord48> Guyfrominternet: what are you planing to do with this directory ? if streaming you need to mount it in that case i would suggest NFS
<Guyfrominternet> Well...
<Guyfrominternet> Let me explain it
<Guyfrominternet> I have two computers. One with kubuntu and another with Debian. I want to install Kubuntu on that Debian. I want to share a folder with the Debian only once, for copying what I don't want to lose before doing the installation.
<Guyfrominternet> With the secondary click, on proprierties it sais  "install samba"
<sithlord48> well for tempoary you can use ssh and the scp command to copy a directory its the easest to set up
<sithlord48> you can do that..
<Guyfrominternet> Ah ok!
<Guyfrominternet> when I'm inside the machine
<Guyfrominternet> I use scp to copy the files, right?
<sithlord48> it really depends on how ok you are with cli stuff
<sithlord48> yes you would need to install ssh server on the machine you wish to copy on to .
<Guyfrominternet> I'm starting but I think that if it's only "ssh myuser@myserver" an then "$scp /aidon'tknowwhat /toIdon'tknowwhat2" I think I can do it
<sithlord48> you don't need to ssh first
<sithlord48> you can just scp it will ask for password
<sithlord48> for instance if you wish to send all your home to an exsisting folder on the deb machine..
<sithlord48> scp -R /home/mylocalname user@machine:/home/remoteName/oldHome
<Guyfrominternet> No, because It goes really slow (my debian machine) and I think that If I keep my home I'll have the same troubles because of the config files and all of this (sorry, I don't know so much, but it's what I can do)
<sithlord48>  will copy all files in /home/mylocalname to machine:/home/remove/oldHome (just not sure if little r or big R)
<sithlord48> just saying as an exmaple
<sithlord48> example*
<Guyfrominternet> sithlord48: Wow, I had never seen someone like you, helping me this way!
<sithlord48> Guyfrominternet: well your most welcome, and im happy to help
<sithlord48> Guyfrominternet:  and what do u mean by " this way " irc , or a cli solution or other?
<Guyfrominternet> Sorry sithlord48 (yes, as you could notice I'm not really fluent in english), I mean telling me the way I have to introduce the command on the terminal. Others could say "with ssh" and nothing more. You know what I'm trying to say? haha
<sithlord48> Guyfrominternet: got ya. ill be around for a while let me know how it works out for you . SCP is usually fast too.
<Guyfrominternet> sithlord48: Thank you!
#kubuntu 2013-03-21
<len> Does anyone running either 12.04 or 12.10 as a VB guest and have a funtioning scroll wheel?  It works in neither version for me, but works in other non-ubuntu linux guests.
<amingv> len: It works for me (though I'm using 13.04)
<amingv> len: maybe try installing virtualbox-guest-dkms and virtualbox-guest-x11 in the guest machine
<maroonfire> yo
<maroonfire> talk pls
<len> amingv, Is mouse integration enabled?
<len> Have guest additions installed and working well except for the scroll
<len> scroll works if I disable mouse integration, but that is even more inconvenient than  no scroll wheel
<amingv> len: yes, I have MI enabled
<amingv> just set up this machine a couple hours ago, too, so I literally have nothing on it besides the base system and guest additions
<amingv> I didn't check if scroll worked before guest additions, though
<len> Maybe I should 13.04 to see if that fixes it.
<len> Scroll wheel goesn't even trigger events in xev in 12.04 and 12.10
<len> If there is a fix in 13.04 I sure hope they backport it, because I'm going to need a copy of the LTS around for a while.
<amingv> You can try 13.04, though I don't think you should be having that issue in 12.x anyway
<amingv> I've had VMs with older versions of kubuntu and don't remember having issues
<len> I am having no issue with other non-buntu linux guests
<amingv> Though I realize my anecdote is not very helpful to you :)
<len> I am only having the scroll button issue--everything else is working fine
<amingv> What's your host OS?
<len> openSUSE 12.3
<amingv> Wait, go back one sec
<amingv> Your issue is with the scroll button or the scroll wheel?
<amingv> Or both?
<len> scroll wheel
<amingv> Oh, k :)
<len> I don't have it open right now cause I have too many other tasks going, but I seem to recall the wheel working as a button, just not as a wheel
<amingv> Funny, in my case it works like a wheel but not as a button
<len> :) That IS strange.
<amingv> Which I'm pretty fine with, never would have noticed it
<amingv> :)
<len> Well I use the icon-only task manager and the wheel button is used to launch new instances.
<amingv> Lemme see something real quick
<len> K
<len> Just checked, and it is indeed working as a button
<amingv> I plugged another mouse, middle button worked on that one, plugged the old one and middle button works on it as well
<amingv> this is the sort of stull that makes me feel very stupid
<amingv> stuff*
<len> As a button and as a wheel?
<amingv> yup
<len> Hmm.  Guess I'd better give 13.04 a try.  I'd be nice to know what they changed.
<amingv> I guess nothing's lost by trying
<amingv> len: fwiw I just set up another machine (13.04) and could replicate what you were experiencing (no scroll, yes click, works when MI is disabled)
<amingv> len: but it was fixed as soon as I installed guest aditions
<len> hmm.  I'll try reinstalling Guest additions.
<len> Are you using the ubuntu packages or the script from Oracle?
<amingv> since the guest additions module is compiled on the spot you might want to double check that it is compiling and installing correctly
<amingv> ubuntu packages
<len> Hmm.  That is strange.  I uninstalled the ubuntu packages and installed the newest oracle ones, and it's working now.  Had those originally before switching to packages, now came back again and it works.
<amingv> len: A bit strange, but glad you could sort it out :)
<len> amingv, I'm not entirely sure What worked though, becuase I added a mouse config section to xorg.conf with extra buttom mapping that some debian user did having a similar problem.
<len> Not sure if that helped or not
<len> amingv, do you have a mouse config file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d?
<amingv> nope, any day I don't mess with xorg.conf is a good day :)
<amingv> If the VM is not passing the input events on to the guest there's very little Xorg can do about it, though, so my guess would be that the change to xorg.conf is not what fixed it
<len> virtual driver config pointing to /dev/vbox/quest
<len> /dev/vboxguest
<amingv> there's a very simple way to test anyway
<amingv> mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<amingv> if the mapping keeps working then it has nothing to do with xorg
<amingv> if it stops working just mv xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf and it's set again :)
<len> I'm using my xorg.conf for some other things though.  could comment out, but I'll just try to fix the LTS image, without doing that and see if it works
<len> then add it if it doesn't
<amingv> that's cool
<geomyidae> What goes on in #kubuntu+1?
<geomyidae> Also, The LightDM KCM module seems quite borken in Kubuntu 13.04 beta 1 :(
<len> They should just switch back to kdm.  Don't think they need to tow the Ubuntu line as closely anymore and have LightDM just to have same.  KDM was made for KDE and that is what Kubunut users use or they'd be using Ubuntu.
<geomyidae> I'm not even sure KDE is sticking it out with KDM based on what I've been reading about KDE next
<geomyidae> but I have no love affair with any login screen to be honest. I'd just like one I can configure. The LightDM theme it ships with is an eyesore to the extreme. I'll throw KDM on and check it out
<len> For what reasons?  I've never had any issues with KDM
<geomyidae> https://plus.google.com/107555540696571114069/posts/UX7d3uKJ6qe
<geomyidae> I think it has to do with Wayland
<geomyidae> and https://plus.google.com/107555540696571114069/posts/Usp7uoYayDR
<len> Oh, well that is a whole other kettle of fish.  They might all have issue with that.
<geomyidae> Well SDDM is already written in Qt5 uses QML/QtQuick, and the default theme is dead sexy
<geomyidae> I'm hoping to see the Qt desktops rally around it, esp since it's dev is already working on getting a system compositor ready for wayland support
<geomyidae> s/it's/its/
<len> OK, I amend my statement to just go with whatever DM KDE goes with.
<len> Rather than what Ubuntu uses
<geomyidae> Yeah, makes sense. Seems like the DM isn't terribly coupled to the rest of it anyway
<geomyidae> Last time I actually installed Kubuntu it was using KDM I thought
<len> I am pretty sure Ubuntu will not base it's decision on what DM to use  based on how well it works with KDE :)
<amingv> geomyidae: kubuntu's been using lightdm for at least a couple releases now
<geomyidae> well, with Mir and all that jazz, I'm just LightDM is going to be a mess anyway
<len> or wayland for that matter, since they want to roll their own
<amingv> lightdm is pretty great, too, but Canonical's CLA is a turnoff for many )
<geomyidae> amingv: yeah, it's been a really long time since I installed kubuntu, just recently went from gnome-shell to cinnamon to KDE and am really loving KDE so I decided to install kubuntu instead
<geomyidae> I dunna, but I knew I liked SDDM before Aaron's post about KDM vs LightDM vs SDDM and it certainly only reinforced my opinion
<len> KDE is nicely mature now.
<amingv> checked sddm too and I agree it's as sexy as they come
<amingv> kinda pushing for it :)
<geomyidae> I think /right after/ Aaron wrote that post too he found out that SDDM is being used by maui and learned of Green Island which I think he found intriguing based on the G+ discussions
<amingv> Yeah
<amingv> I would assume whatever they pick they'd write the UI in QML anyway
<amingv> So SDDM makes a lot of sense that way
<len> I hope whatever they choose has a config setting to set x dpi like kdm.  That is the most reliable place to do it.  Every other method stops working after a while and I have to find a new way.
<geomyidae> oh god, I tried to tweak my DPI (or really PPI) and gave up quickly
<len> google on it and you will get like 25 way, but most no longer work :)
<len> keeps changing.
<len> Setting it in kdmrc always works though
<len> ServerArgsLocal=-dpi 96 -nolisten tcp
<len> replace 96 with whatever you need
<len> That is why replacement DM better have that feature too :)
<geomyidae> another thing I'm sure will be complicated by wayland
<len> I have one monitor that reports two different resolutions
<len> and the non-native one always gets picked up first
<len> and used to calc dpi
<len> so I always need to override it
<len> Who would use a LCD monitor in non-native res anyway?!
<len> They look terrible that way
<len> That is why you should be able to adjust the dpi easily -- so you can adjust sizing without resorting to crazy things like using non-native monitor res
<len> I'd love to have a desktop "retina" display.
<geomyidae> len, it's not retina, but I have one of those Korean IPS displays from ebay.
<len> but they always short-change the desktop monitor with crappy res
<geomyidae> Apple Cinema display quality for $350
<geomyidae> 2560x1440 27"
<len> I was just looking at those.
<len> Seems like the best deal you can get now.
<geomyidae> Crossover 27Q, metal chassis, looks sharp.
<len> Think they carry one at Micro Center now too
<geomyidae> mine happens to be pixel perfect as well, can't find anything to complain about it, but you have to have dual link dvi, etc.
<geomyidae> Oh you're near a microcenter, nice.
<geomyidae> monoprice is stocking something similar but they're matte and the base isn't fully removable (wtf!)
<len> I heard it is kind of hit or miss  because they are using 2nds or something to get such a cheap price.
<len> You're lucky to get pixel perfect!
<geomyidae> yeah, I've heard that as well, I might pick up another one soon, I'll let you know if I get as lucky
<len> Were you worried?
<geomyidae> nah, for the savings, I would have put up with a few dead/stuck/ whatever pixels
<len> Which model did you get?
<geomyidae> crossover 27q
<geomyidae> fully removable stand, metal chassis, quite nice imo, looks much more stylish than my samsung or hanns-g monitors
<len> Sounds good.  Wish I had one. TWO would be even cooler. :)
<len> 2nd monitor is great for running a VM in Full screen
<len> seems like two complete computers
<len> with added bonus of cut/paste between
<geomyidae> I'm imaging the stress on a video card of 1440x5020 and a VM virtual graphics driver on top of that
<geomyidae> :P
<len> I'm doing 1600x1200 main + 1920x1080 VM using Twinview with no stress
<len> on just a Nvidia 9800
<len> I think four 27" monitors would be good.  Center, Right, Left, and UP overhead above the center one cocked forward 45 degrees :)
 * amingv is going to catch some Zs
<stacky1> is it possible to internal upgrade kubuntu from 12.10 to 13.04 using an iso image ?
<lordievader> Good morning
<KittyKittenKat> Hello, everyone! I am new to Kubuntu, and would like to know so much more about it!
<KittyKittenKat> As in, is it a good upgrade, or maybe just something you'd VirtualBox on your existing computer? What are the features? The ups, the downs, the ugly?
<lordievader> Hey KittyKittenKat
<KittyKittenKat> Hello lordievader
<lordievader> KittyKittenKat: I currently have Kubuntu as my main OS :)
<KittyKittenKat> is kubuntu a good upgrade, or maybe just something you'd VirtualBox on your existing computer? What are the features? The ups, the downs, the ugly?
<KittyKittenKat> I like windows as it is, maybe getting a mac
<KittyKittenKat> idk!
<lordievader> !patience | KittyKittenKat
<ubottu> KittyKittenKat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<KittyKittenKat> meh no, im just asking is it good or not?
<lordievader> KittyKittenKat: For me Kubuntu/Linux is a great OS. However I still have Windows installed for a few programs.
<lordievader> KittyKittenKat: True, but you are asking twice a minute ;)
<KittyKittenKat> Oh, so you vbox it, or do u vbox windows in kubuntu
<KittyKittenKat> sorry about the vbox, you can replace that with parralllels, multiboot whatever.
<lordievader> KittyKittenKat: No I have it installed like regular. Dual-booting Windows.
<KittyKittenKat> oh
<KittyKittenKat> ok :) I'll porbably use the Wubi installer when i get my OWN laptop or my PC starts working again
<lordievader> KittyKittenKat: I'd stay away from Wubi. It is a nice idea at first, but once you get into Linux more it is just a huge limiting factor.
<KittyKittenKat> dang! well i just opened vvbox and ready to use the live cd in it before i live cd my pc for real
<KittyKittenKat> well actually i used wubi for ubuntu and it ran fine
<lordievader> KittyKittenKat: It runs fine, sure. But it is still a nasty thing...
<KittyKittenKat> ooh kubuntu looks nice
<KittyKittenKat> im just vbox-ing it now! it looks awesome
<KittyKittenKat> okaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay...
<lordievader> KittyKittenKat: Wubi installs the Kubuntu installation on your Windows partition as a file. This file is limited to 30 Gb. The bootloader also becomes quite the mess.
<KittyKittenKat> oh.
<KittyKittenKat> Well, I just got the Live CD image and put in VirtualBox. So far I am going to like Kubuntu!
<lordievader> That is good to hear though :)
<KittyKittenKat> Oh yes it is! Ill maybe ditch the Mac i want, and use Kubuntu. It's free and I can probably use it to rescue my computer, if i get the power button working again
<KittyKittenKat> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i am ddefinetly going Kubuntu. Looks as beautiful as Mac OS X, comes with everything i need (office etc)
<KittyKittenKat> i tried linux mint 9 but it doesnt load on my PC, so Kubuntu will
<lordievader> :)
<KittyKittenKat> hopefully
<KittyKittenKat> now i have a cd to burn, an iso to use and a pc to save (HOPEFULLY!) i can try kubuntu whenever i please (thank u live CD!)
<KittyKittenKat> im leaving now, i have some business to do
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<ELencher_> howdy
<BluesKaj> hi ELencher_
<lordievader> Hey ELencher_, how are you?
<ELencher_> excellent you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<Guest47816> Hello all
<BluesKaj> hi Guest47816
<alainus> i have no audio strangely. I noticed an error a few days ago: "audio device is not working... falling back to the default one." i dismissed it as i thought it would fix itself on the next reboot but it didn't. Where can i configure that in KDE?
<Guest47816> I would like to build a program that does one of two things. option a would be to boot from a USB key and copy desired folders and or files, the second is to auto run on any OS and copy the files
<baxeico> hi, any hope to see kdevelop 4.4.1 in Kubuntu 12.04 backports?
<BluesKaj> alainus, system settings>multimedia> phonon>device preference , test the audio of the listed devices and move the one that works to the top with the prefer button
<BluesKaj> baxeico, kdevelop 4.4.1 should be in the repositories by now
<baxeico> BluesKaj: do you mean 12.04 repositories?
<BluesKaj> well it's in the 13.04 repos
<alainus> BluesKaj, there's just one and it doesn't work ... see http://i.imgur.com/Vz9huxM.png
<baxeico> I'll stick with LTS until the next one
<BluesKaj> alainus, open the audio hardware setup tab and set the device inputs there as well , then open alsamixer in the terminal and use the arrow keys to navigate turm up the volume controls , and unmute with M key if needed
<alainus> BluesKaj, that worked. why were all the outputs muted?
<BluesKaj> alainus, upgrades will do that sometimes ...it's a mystery to me , why :P
<alainus> BluesKaj, thanks !
<BluesKaj> np alainus
<HoockStar> hi leuts
<HoockStar> hey
<benno> hey leuts
<BluesKaj> HoockStar, leuts ?
<HoockStar> ?leuts? kennst du das nicht?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> !de | HoockStar
<ubottu> HoockStar: please see above
<HoockStar> ah, sorry and thx
<Guest47816> how do I have a USB key bootable
<bazhang> !unetbootin | Guest47816
<ubottu> Guest47816: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lupo_> emm holaa
<bazhang> !es | lupo_
<ubottu> lupo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lupo_> hello everyone
<lupo_> ¡
<lupo_> are there anyone here?
<goodtime> yes
<lupo_> hello
<lupo_> who are you?
<goodtime> hi
<bazhang> lupo_, what is your kubuntu support question
<goodtime> im goodtime
<lupo_> i know...
<lupo_> where do you live?
<goodtime> what is your kubuntu support question
<goodtime> [03/21/13 13:13] <goodtime> im goodtime
<bazhang> lupo_, this is not the chat channel
<bazhang> !ot | lupo_
<ubottu> lupo_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lupo_> iḿ sorry
<lupo_> i am new here
<BluesKaj> ludwig_, no need to be sorry , new ppl are always welcome
<BluesKaj> oops , wrong nick
<Guest47816> question How do I make a .sh file run at boot
<keyvin> Guest47816 put it in /etc/rc.local
<Guest47816> its on a bootable usb
<keyvin> I am having a weird issue with desktop effects and a radeon 7870. It happens under the OS and binary driver
<keyvin> when I resize a terminal, X crashes back to the login screen
<keyvin> anyone have this or know how to fix it?
<keyvin> disabling desktop effects is my current workaround
<keyvin> Guest, I am not sure exactly what you are asking for. You can mount the thumbdrive from rc.local. or add it to the fstab. Then you can run the script
<keyvin> from rc.local
<lordievader> Guest47816: What kevin says, however I'd make a startup script of it: have the startup script mount the thumbdrive and run the script.
<lordievader> Guest47816: Startup scripts are located in /etc/init/
<Guest47816> I want everything to be on the thumbdrive
<lordievader> Guest47816: Is it an option to run the script every time you plug it in?
<Guest47816> I used unetbootin to make a ubuntu 10 USB drive
<Guest47816> so all data needs to be on the USB drive
<Guest47816> ill be back in a few
<Copper_> back
<Guest6407> I made the USB stick boot to the install of Ubuntu not to a shell thats on the USB stick
<Guest6407> Id like to have a USB stick that can be booted to thta give me  a konsole
<Guest6407> ...but its good to know how to make it the way it is at the moment
<lordievader> Guest6407: Let me get this straight, you want a usb stick that boots to the command-line?
<Guest6407> ya, what I have is a iso thats been put on a usb... tried fdisk dev/sdd1 and that didnt work
<lordievader> Guest6407: Can you boot from the usb-stick? It's not very difficult to boot to a console (if you don't require X)
<Guest6407> it boot to a ubuntu server install
<lordievader> Guest6407: You want to make a live-usb using a traditional Desktop cd.
<lordievader> Guest6407: The server version doesn't come with a live-session.
<Guest6407> thats all I want is the live session... not the option to install
<lordievader> Guest6407: Use unetbootin or the build-in usb-creator to make a live-usb.
<Guest6407> built in
<lordievader> Guest6407: Yes use one of the two to create a live-usb from the normal (K)Ubuntu Desktop cd, not the server cd.
<Guest6407> ok
<lordievader> Guest6407: Hmm, just thought of something, my original method wont work, I think. Due to it being a squashfs.
<lordievader> Guest6407: What I had in mind was disableing the lightDM service. But I have a feeling you cannot write to it. Might be wrong though.
<bk_> testing
<bk_> ls
<bk_> .
<bk_> .
<FloodBotK1> bk_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest6407> All I have is Live , HDmedia and Netinstalls... Which to me means the install media for the OS not making the USB bootable
<bazhang> bk_, please use #test for that
<lordievader> !test | bk_
<ubottu> bk_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<lordievader> Guest6407: Select Live, however have you read my other messages?
<Guest6407> yes... Ill try it and see
<lordievader> Guest33916: Hope it works...
<lordievader> Guest33916: Else you can still get there, but it involves a lot more work.
<rosco_y> I try to run "gparted", after I enter sudo password, it does nothing--what do I need to do to run gparted?
<rosco_y> I just bought a new hd, I'm thinking of dividing it into two partitions--they will be used for data storage (backups, isos etc.)  Should I use ext4 or something else?
<lordievader> rosco_y: Why don't you use the KDE partition editor?
<lordievader> rosco_y: Will the partitions be used in Windows(/Mac)?
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty, I am using the KDE partition editor....
<rosco_y> I'm using ubuntu
<rosco_y> I'm planning on hosting at least one windows vm on one of the parts tho
<rosco_y> shoot, I have kiddie problems over here---dad has to manage the situation(s) for a while......
<lordievader> rosco_y: Why gparted then? Anyhow, for a Windows VM the filesystem-type doesn't matter, only when you want to mount the partitions under Windows. Windows cannot mount ext4, but ext4 is the preferred Linux filesystem nowadays.
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty, I suppose my questions bubble up from the fact that I am as noobie as they get....:)
<rosco_y> can I use the KDE Partion Manager to configure fstab?
<rosco_y> "AH'LL BE BACK!"
<lordievader> rosco_y: No, I believe you cannot. Do you know how to use UUID in fstab?
<rosco_y> No, that sounds way out of my pay-grade....
<lordievader> rosco_y: It ain't that hard ;), and it is quite usefull.
<rosco_y> lordievader: ty, I'll google that and see if I can get the job done :)
<lordievader> rosco_y: Here is one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<rosco_y> Great--Thanks@
<lordievader> Not very well explained if you ask me... Anyhow if you have questions about it feel free to ping me.
<rosco_y> oops, that was supposed to be "Thanks!"
<lordievader> rosco_y: No problem ;)
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend software for keeping work backed up to a hard drive?
<roney> rosco_y: What do you mean? What kind of work?
<rosco_y> roney: ty, I'm talking about source code, and limitted amounts of data....
<rosco_y> not much space
<rosco_y> I would like to be able to do automatically have daily backups, they could be incremental backups, but I wouldn't say that is critical
<roney> rosco_y: I think git is excellent for this kind of thing.
<rosco_y> roney: yes, I am using git for version control software, but I'm thinking of disaster recovery now
<rosco_y> I too really like git
<rosco_y> so I'm talking about daily backups to a second hard drive, so if a drive fails, I can fall back on my backup....
<roney> Now I understand you better.
<rosco_y> I was trying backInTime, but was having some problems with it, so I'm wondering if others are using something and like what they're using
<roney> Well, I'm not really good at system administration, so I'd take an approach based on what I know.
<roney> If I was you, I'd make a script to back things up every logoff, or login.
<rosco_y> roney: that's a pretty sage idea, but even that's past my pay-grade.   I'm new to linux, and wouldn't have a clue how to schedule a job like that, would that be using cron?
<roney> rosco_y: I think yes, it will probably use cron, but there's a utility in KDE that makes everything easier.
<roney> rosco_y: I'll check its name.
<rosco_y> :) thanks roney
<roney_> rosco_y: It's in System Settings, loof for Startup and Shutdown.
<roney_> rosco_y: look for*
<rosco_y> add a script?
<rosco_y> I think I found it
<rosco_y> I believe this could work, Thank roney_--I'll examine this route for awhile :)
<rosco_y> I tried "BackInTime", but it wasn't quite working for me
#kubuntu 2013-03-22
<tinafey99> lol
<Guest93025> whats up
<bruce549> hello
<tinafey99> lol
<Macer> hm
<Macer> does kubuntu have its own fork of ubuntu?
<Macer> or is it the same people working on the base then 2 teams go either unity or kde?
<goodtime> i would say the later Macer
<Macer> goodtime: ah ok. i'm going to try out this fujitsu scanner with kubuntu
<Macer> it didn't seem to work in ubuntu but who knows
<Macer> maybe it was just some awkward thing
<goodtime> lol i bet
<RaphaelBarros> Hi guys. Could someone help me to run a game on a different x server, but in fullscreen? I'm trying to do this with bastion using the following command:
<RaphaelBarros> xinit /usr/bin/ck-launch-session /usr/local/games/Bastion/Bastion.bin.x86_64  $* -- :3 & nvidia-settings –load-config-only
<RaphaelBarros> Is there anyway to set the resolution of the application through an argument or something like this?
<RaphaelBarros> *a way
<RaphaelBarros> :(
<CoJaBo> My Xorg just crashed in the middle of editing a ton of documents, killing Kate in the process; is there any hope whatsoever of recovering any of those documents?
<user> Hey
<user> What's a good free firewall ?
<pepe___> co to ?
<CosmicB> is there anyway I could reset my whole semantic desktop as well as all nepomuk stuff ? so that I could have like a 'fresh' semantic desktop that'd start indexing everything all over ?
<shadeslayer> CosmicB: you could ask in #nepomuk-kde
<shadeslayer> there should be a file you can remove
<CosmicB> shadeslayer: ah, I'll check out that channel
<shadeslayer> I see a db in ~/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/
<CosmicB> shadeslayer: yeah, I've deleted some nepomuk and akonadi folders, but now nepomukserver just won't start.
<shadeslayer> :S
<Macer> hm
<Macer> argh
<Macer> sane still won't work with this SUPPORTED scanner
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Copper_> hello
<Guest67080> need a hand with something.... I am looking to make a script that can be ran from a usb stick . What it does is when pluged into a system it runs a unix environment and then runs a script
<Guest67080> or better yet when my usb is inserted I want a linux shell to be able to be ran
<BluesKaj> Guest67080:  you can do that by dropping to a tty , ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 , and logging in
<Guest67080> no, lets say I have a windows system thats locked that I ned to backup... I want to but a os on the usb ket that can be ran at this point that runs a script
<BluesKaj> Guest67080:  suggest you ask in ubuntu since the question applies to any 'buntu OS , chances there are 10 times greater to get an answer
<BluesKaj> #ubuntu that is
<CodeZero> Buonasera! :D
<newbie|3> can I install kubuntu 13.04 beta inside windows with wubi? wubi on kubuntu live cd not have install inside option :(
<BluesKaj> newbie|3:  don't know id 13.04 is available in wubi , 12.10 probly is tho
<BluesKaj> if
<newbie|3> BluesKaj: what you want say?
<BluesKaj> but wubi doesn't provide much of a linux experience , try the live media , either cd or usb
<BluesKaj> 13.04 is not officially released yet it's still in the development testing phase
<newbie|3> oh yes, but i will try about 1 month with some DE, unity very bad
<BluesKaj> wubi isn't for serious linux users , dual boot is better
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | newbie|3
<ubottu> newbie|3: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<newbie|3> thanks. I will try. KDE look better than  unity
<BluesKaj> I've always used kde on linux , I'm even going try it in windows once the kde for windows download site is fixed
<pfoo> anyone from blueshell team here ? latest firefox-kde failed to build for amd64 https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde/+packages
<hundinderpfanne> hiho
<hundinderpfanne> aloa
<hundinderpfanne> und servoin
<quantum> Anyone know why I am getting "hashChangeInit doc domain is:", in konqueror?
<quantum> Nobody here.
<BluesKaj> quantum: if you ask a question someone might respond
<genii-around> quantum: Looks to be some javascript thing with Spotify client
<murthy> hello everyone
<quantum> Hello?
<RaphaelBarros> Hi
<murthy> quantum:  hi
<murthy> RaphaelBarros: hi
<quantum> murthy: Yay
<quantum>  Know why I am getting "hashChangeInit doc domain is:", in konqueror?
<murthy> quantum: don't know, when do you get that error
<quantum> murthy: Any time I access seattlepi.com
<murthy> quantum: does this happen when using rekonq?
<quantum> Haven't tried it.  Is rekonq better?
<murthy> quantum: if i answer that it will start a debate here :)
<quantum> I see.  I'll try rekonq.
<murthy> quantum: this "hashChangeInit" seems to be a java function and so it might not be konqueror's bug, it should be the website's script error. If you get the same error in other websites and and when browsing with other browsers too, then file a bug report.
<quantum> murthy: Only see it on SeattlePI, and it does not happen on Firefox.  When I turn off javascript it stops, but then I can't look at pictures and stuff.
<quantum> Yee cats, millions of ads in rekonq!
<quantum> ... but no javascript error.
<BluesKaj> rekonq isn't ready to be a reliable browser , unfortunately
<murthy> quantum: ads? thats weird
<murthy> quantum: is the adblocker disabled in rekonq?
<quantum> murthy: Donno.  There's no menu line.
<murthy> quantum: use the tools icon(the spanner icon)
<quantum> Hey, rekonq looks more advanced...
<murthy> BluesKaj: i can't find the adblocker settings in rekonq
<BluesKaj> murthy:  the tools ? dunno , it kept freezing so I just quit trying
<quantum> I'll bet in addons.
<quantum> Spanner|Tools|Adblock
<murthy> BluesKaj: ah , found it , i was searching in rekonq settings dialog
<murthy> quantum: found it
<murthy> quantum: so adblocker enabled for you?
<murthy> BluesKaj: konqueror still using ktml?
<murthy> BluesKaj: *khtml
<quantum> Nah, tonz and tonz of ads...
<BluesKaj> murthy:   I haven't used konqueror since 9.04
<quantum> When I went from Firefox 10 to 19, I lost all flash audio.  So back to konqi.
<murthy> quantum: you mean the adblocker is disabled?
<quantum> Adblocker is enables with EasyList, but still all the ads.
<quantum> Maybe the list is not updated, but there's no mechanism for refresh.
<quantum> Manual mode makes you enter the urls one at a time, not import a phile.
<murthy> quantum: ya it needs some improvement
<Lemonade_> hello all
 * genii-around slides Lemonade_ a coffee
<mr-rich> Question: is there a way to make KDE's equivalent to the "Start Menu" bigger/taller?
<tsimpson> you can resize it as if it was a window, just move the cursor over one of the top corners, click and drag
#kubuntu 2013-03-23
<Macer> ok.. i have a question
<Macer> i want to install the cvs version of sane
<Macer> but i don't want apt to install sane when i install things that have sane as a dep
<Macer> is there a way to do that?
<Macer> how do install something with apt without installing its dependencies?
<Macer> arch
<Macer> argh
<Coded1> I got a noob question.  When I first installed Kubuntu there was a widget or something on the desktop you could put links to apps in.  Somehow I fat fingered something and it's gone.  How do I get it back?
<Macer> ok. i just can't get this scanner working
<Macer> wth
<Macer> bought it JUST BECAUSE it was in the sane hcl
<Coded1> Macer: what make / model is it?
<Macer> fujitsu scansnap s1500
<Macer> keep getting device i/o error... tried building libsane too :)
<Macer> from their cvs/git repo
<Coded1> what does dmesg say?  can you paste bin it?
<Coded1> you wouldn't know how to get that widget back on my desktop would you?
<Macer> yeah
<Macer> you just open the desktop window
<Macer> it is the "folder" widget
<Macer> go to its options
<FloodBotK1> Macer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Macer> and select "desktop folder"
<Coded1> thanks
<Macer> Failed to open deivce 'fujitsu:ScanSnap S1500:361001': Error during device I/O.
<Macer> i'm at a loss.. i tried everything. even filed a bug with sane's bug tracker
<Macer> if it doesn't work they need to take it off their "supported devices" list or fix what is wrong with it
<Macer> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html#Z-FUJITSU <- mine is the S1500
<Macer> and kubuntu uses libsane 1.0.23 afaik.. so no idea. the usb identifier is listed in the sane backend fujitsu.conf
<Coded1> Macer: can you pastebin the dmesg?
<Macer> there really isn't much to it
<Macer> dmesg just shows the scanner getting plugged in
<Coded1> you haven't given me much to go on
<Coded1> could be a bad cable
<Macer> http://pastebin.com/SJM2iXCj
<Macer> naw.. the scanner works great in windows
<Coded1> maybe there is a lock switch that is on?
<Macer> sane just won't work with it :)
<Macer> on my kubuntu laptop
<Macer> i'm actually considering trying another distro and seeing if it might just be a broken ubuntu pkg
<Macer> but i tried installing from their git repo so i'm almost certain it is either a sane issue or something with the scanner model itself changed so that it is not supported
<Macer> http://pastebin.com/Ne4diQ4p
<Coded1> does you pc have any usb 3.0 ports?
<Coded1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1102797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006011 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1102797 0763:2080 M-Audio Fast Track Ultra on XHCI isn't recognized" [Medium,Triaged]
<calwig> how can kubuntu boot just enabling all services except for KDE?
<calwig> to drop directly to root
<Macer> oh wow
<Macer> wtf? it looks like it may have tried there for a second lol
<Macer> but then it stopped
<sithlord48> most likley a video problem
<sithlord48> if kde is starting very quickly then stoping
<Macer> huh?
<Macer> i'm talking about the scanner
<Macer> Coded1: :-/ i moved it to another usb port (which i tried earlier) and now it's working?
<Macer> wth?
<sithlord48> oh sorry wrong chat..
<Coded1> Macer: apparently it could be a problem with the usb 3 port
<Coded1> I tried adding the Folder Widget but now it shows up with my home directory, I can't seem to get a blank on like I had before, any ideas?
<Macer> i didn't even know this laptop had a usb3 port
<Coded1> Macer: maybe it's just something with the port it's self
<Coded1> s/it's/its/g :)
<Macer> maybe
<Macer> but n ow gscan2pdf won't work lol
<Macer> wow it's just one thing after another huh?
<Macer> let me see if xsane can scan this stuff the way i want
<Macer> i just need something to do simple document scanning
<Coded1> Murphy's law iis always at work
<Macer> oh yeah
<Macer> let me try again
<Macer> xsane made a disgusting scan lol
<Coded1> any idea about my Folder widget issue?
<Coded1> should be basic right ?
<Coded1> never mind I got it
<Macer> well.. got that to work... nice :)
<Macer> now i can get rid of the windows box. that's all i needed to work
<goodtime> heh no sound now for 3 days
<goodtime> and kubuntu restricted extras didnt work
<wolftune> Hi
<wolftune> I'm struggling to decide whether to go with KMyMoney or Skrooge
<wolftune> I don't want to invest too much in exploring both
<wolftune> anyone have guidance for me?
<wolftune> They seem so similar, and I expect if I decide to just go with one or the other it will work out and I'll stick with it
<goodtime> anybody have this problem
<goodtime> i need sound
<wolftune> goodtime: yes, mostly people expect sound on their systems
<mr-rich> Question: is there a way to make KDE's equivalent to the "Start Menu" bigger/taller?
<tekkbuzz> mr-rich: try QML instead.
<mr-rich> QML?
<tekkbuzz> start menu widget like: lancelot but better.
<tekkbuzz> sort of in between the default application launcher and lancelot
<Macer> hm
<Macer> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=153274&CatId=2846
<Macer> i should get one of those for a kubuntu desktop/workstation
<tekkbuzz> mr-rich: I guess it's called "application launcher QML" ?  but it's a widget.
<lordievader> Good morning
<qq> hello, all!
<qq> newbie question: what is a button called KDE Plasma Workspace  on LightDM login screen?
<qq> while clicked caption is bold and vise versa, no visible action
<away> qq, if you install multiple desktop environments, you can use that "button" (it will become a dropdown) to change DE
<dbc254> I've archived my folders, can I just blow away kmail and reinstall?
<dbc254> then put my archived folders back in place?
<Blacktouch> hi
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pfoo> shadeslayer: any hopes of geting firefox package from blueshell firefox-kde ppa rebuilt ? the quantal / amd64 package failed to build (https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde/+packages)
<goodtime> i didnt want to spam it
<Macer> is there something that can be run locally that can sync kde ?
<Macer> ie: contacts, rekonq data, etc
<Guest41806> hi
<Guest41806> can you help me
<Guest41806> ?
<BluesKaj> Macer:  komparator maybe  , the the sync-ui app uses gtk apps so I don't think that's what you want
<BluesKaj> Guest41806:  ask your question
<BluesKaj> err gtk-liibs rather
<Macer> BluesKaj: i actually meant something similar to say... opera or google syncing
<Macer> that you can run locally
<Macer> like a sync server?
<BluesKaj> dunno much about syncing , being a home user
<goodtime> just use konversation to see Macer
<Macer> i'm a home user too ;) but i'm going to use kde on everything
<Macer> konversation?
<Guest41806> hi
<goodtime> it a irc client
<Macer> i think  you are misunderstanding what i mean?
<Macer> i want something that can sync kde data (like contacts.. rekonq bookmarks... kmail accouts) that runs locally
<Macer> like a syncing server for kde :)
<goodtime> look in the software center then Macer
<Macer> something similar to say... connecting chrome to google
<Macer> or connecting android to google
<goodtime> hmmm
<BluesKaj> Macer:  try komparator , it's in the repos
<Macer> BluesKaj: Komparator looks like a ui rsync
<jEhrichs> Macer: there is a ownCloud syncing approach for kde
<Macer> jEhrichs: does it work? :)
<Macer> or do you have a site that shows kde integration?
<jEhrichs> never tried it
<Macer> ah ok. well i'lll look into that
<Macer> that seems a bit more like what i'm looking for
<jEhrichs> http://vizzzion.org/blog/2012/12/an-owncloud-client-for-kde-plasma/
<Macer> jEhrichs: nice. thanks!
<BluesKaj> jEhrichs:  hmm, I thought it was supposed to be local :)
<Macer> BluesKaj: you can run owncloud locally
<BluesKaj> Macer: ^
<Macer> i mean run the syncing locally
<BluesKaj> ok , never bothered , now that my daughter has my laptop and I don't think I'll see anytime soon :)
<Macer> without relying on a 3rd party data mining conglomerate
<jEhrichs> lol
<BluesKaj> sounds like a neat idea tho
<Macer> well.. if you run exchange you can do it rather easily ;)
<Macer> but then you need things that support exchange
<Macer> i want something that kde can sync against.. calendar, contacts, etc
<Macer> the typical things you would expect to sync with google on an android device or ms on a win8 device
<Macer> i would only hope that ubuntu phones follow suit without requiring you to use ubuntu one
<jEhrichs> well you can sync mail/contacts/calendar with google without owncloud
<jEhrichs> maybe even files, not sure how far the google drive stuff is already
<Macer> http://owncloud.org/about/
<Macer> jEhrichs: yeah i know.. i am just using those as a comparison
<Macer> i want the same thing but without the need of a 3rd party server
<Macer> but that looks exactly like what i am looking for :)
<Macer> i'm sure it is rather "new" as far as kde integration if there is any at all but hopefully it grows
<Macer> in the meantime i'll read up on it and see if i can do anything with it now
<jEhrichs> the ownloud development seems to be quite active.
<goodtime> ive used many irc clients through the years and this is the best konversation
<goodtime> unless you use things like bitchx or irssi in you terminal
<goodtime> then your playing with power
<Guest41806> how to immgration to eroba
<Macer> jEhrichs: that's awesome
<Macer> so long as the kde integration development is also active ;)
<Macer> after trying ubuntu/unity i can never see that being used in a professional environment
<Macer> kde can tho
<jEhrichs> if i remember the blogosphere correctly integration for kde/gnome/android/iphone is quite active too from the same developers
<Macer> what about symbian? :-P
<Macer> heh
<Macer> i am still using an e7 since the other 3 major types (4 if you count blackberry) are heavy into conglomeratization
<Macer> they must be making serious money off personal data sales
<Macer> hopefully these ubuntu phones aren't lame
<jEhrichs> <- windows mobile 6.1 \o/
<jEhrichs> unity on smartphones look nice. only envireoment where I could concider using it
<jEhrichs> but I kinda doubt we will see that anytime soon.
<Guest41806> i want to get a job
<BluesKaj> ok gents , this is getting close to offtopic , more discussion about this can be done in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Guest41806> how
<BluesKaj> !offtopic | Guest41806
<ubottu> Guest41806: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eelco_> Hi guys, quick question on Kubuntu 13.04. I'm testing out the beta and noticed that Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't take me to a shell any more, where this worked out of the box on Kubuntu 12.10. I can switch to Ctrl+Alt+F1 up to Ctrl+Alt+F6, but the screen just goes blank (receives no input), Ctrl+Alt+F7 get's me back to my desktop as usual though. Both Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and  sudo tried /etc/init.d/lightdm stop  exited the display
<eelco_> manager, but didn't show a shell. Do any of you know if the default behaviour has changed, or how I can boot in to a shell outside of X now?
<eelco_> * sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<BluesKaj> eelco_:  , ask that question in #ubuntu+1
<eelco_> ok, thank you
<Macer> jEhrichs: lol
<Macer> jEhrichs: i don't care much for unity but yeah it might work good on a phone my only problem being the ubuntu one integration
<Macer> hopefully that isnt a requirement of its use
<Guest41806> how are you
<Macer> jEhrichs: i can't see kubuntu being used on a phone :)
<Macer> although.. possibly a revamped version... like their touch version
<Macer> since qt does look far better than anything gtk based
<jEhrichs> all it needs is a special containment, like plasma active is
<Macer> yes
<Macer> that is what i was thinking of.. active
<jEhrichs> but let unity start, they are using qt and qml, this is a big win for qt/kde/plasma
<Macer> hopefully the kubuntu team will be able to make an active version of it ;)
<Macer> i don't know. unity on a desktop seems to be gnome with a dock on the left
<Macer> since all the base apps are still gnome apps
<BluesKaj> and how does this relate to kubuntu support, Macer , jEhrichs ?
<jEhrichs> nah they will go qt/qml on all platforms sooner or later
<goodtime> its uncustomizeable
<jEhrichs> sorry BluesKaj :)
<goodtime> unity that is
<Macer> BluesKaj: oh.. is this channel support only? i thought it was just kubuntu discussion
<BluesKaj> Macer:  kubuntu discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic , BELEIVE IT OR NOT
<Macer> oh
<BluesKaj> oops
<Macer> odd. you would think support only would be #kubuntu-support and #kubuntu would be general discussion with -offtopic being well... offtopic
<Macer> but to each their own :)
 * BluesKaj disables the capslock key
<Macer> BluesKaj: support doesn't just mean repair, it also means foundation ;) anyways. i'm off to the store.
<BluesKaj> Macer:  I don't make the rules
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<goodtime> lo lordievader
<Graf_Westerholt> I just a a big data lost. I guess it was because of a infected picture. I do not want to try again, but maybe it is a good idea to check if there is a security hole?
<n8w> i know this might sound stupid, but how do i create an application shortcut?no "create new" entry when right-click on the desktop
<BluesKaj> n8w:  you drag or add to desktop from the kmenu
<n8w> BluesKaj, ye:) possible...but not all entries r "dragable"
<BluesKaj> what are you trying to shortcut , n8w ?
<n8w> BluesKaj, just regular applications
<n8w> BluesKaj, why am i missing that entry in my right click menu?
<BluesKaj> right click on them in the kmenu , then choose "add to desktop"
<n8w> BluesKaj, nope...right click doesnt do anythin....
<n8w> BluesKaj, it does it with applications havin an icon...the one im tryin to make a shortcut of doesnt have an icon
<BluesKaj> n8w:  what app is it ?
<n8w> BluesKaj, i have noticed it before...if a icon for an application doesnt show up in the menu, then its not dragable
<n8w> BluesKaj, it appears in the menu as "run appname"
<n8w> BluesKaj, it doesnt rly matter which app it is...
<BluesKaj> n8w:  is this an app compiled from source
<n8w> BluesKaj, nope, apt get
<BluesKaj> hmm, I don't have any apps without icons
<BluesKaj> have you dist-upgraded lately ?
<n8w> BluesKaj, nope
<n8w> BluesKaj, btw the app name is sqliteman
<BluesKaj> sqliteman is an admin app  or a datbase which probly requires root permissions to be setup in the gui
<BluesKaj> so then perhaps you have an icon view if you choose
<n8w> BluesKaj, no it doesnt require root...anywai, i have figured out...i have got a desktop view, so fining the app in a file manager and draggin it to the desktop gives the option to create a shortcut
<n8w> BluesKaj, thx for your help anywai
<rosco_y> I want to copy a bunch of photo cds to my hd and organize them visually with software--can anyone recommend good software to help me do this?
<Soru> Hello
<Soru> Someone knows how to install dundef-linux-03052013.mojo.run?
<Soru_> Someone knows how to install dundef-linux-03052013.mojo.run?
<Soru> Sorry*
<jEhrichs> Soru: there were some 64bit quircks if i remember correctly. google knows the answer
<Soru> jEhrichs: Thank you for answering. I click to the file and nothing happens. Do yo know what I have to search?
<jEhrichs> but you should play it in windows. on linux they removed the gravity support for the crystals, so they do not float to the player anymore. which kills a lot of the fun
<jEhrichs> chroot +x dundef... should do the trick
<Soru> jEhrichs: Thank you, I had already granted it execution permissions, but stil not working
<jEhrichs> what does it say if you start the .run via console?
<Soru> bash: ./dundef-linux-03052013.mojo.run: File or directory doesn't exist
<Soru> jEhrichs: But it exists xD
<jEhrichs> did you do tab completion?
<jEhrichs> seems a bit awkward that it can't find the file otherwise
<Soru> Yes.. :/
<jEhrichs> how about just ./dund... without bash?
<Soru> jEhrichs: Where? I do this on Konsole
<jEhrichs> ah my fault, I misread, that you tyoed in bash ./...
<nell> virtualbox is buggy as fsck
<nell> Is my next best alternative vmware?
<RaphaelBarros> Hey guys, I'm not sure if the "Suspend desktop effects for fullscreen windows" option from the Desktop Effects settings is working, so I tried to set it exclusively for one application (Bastion, the game) through Alt+F3>Advanced>Special Application Settings>Appearance & Fixes> Enable Block compositing/Force/Yes, when I press "Ok", the screen flashes and the game continues to run, but if I go to the same option again, the Block compositing option
<RaphaelBarros> is disabled, is this how it's supposed to work?
<yofel> nell: qemu/kvm would be another option. virt-manager if you need a GUI
<nell> getting virt manager
<nell> I feel dirty for getting this propietary shit
<nell> woops wrong channel
<RaphaelBarros> Nobody know about what I asked?
<jEhrichs> RaphaelBarros: never tested it this way. AI always press Alt+shift+F12 before i start games
<jEhrichs> *-A
<RaphaelBarros> Hmm, I'll try to use that for the time being, thank you :)
<extropianpirate> would someon be able to help me? i'm trying to use dual monitors with an intel hd graphics 2500 built into my core i5, currently the monitors are mirrored, but when i try to change that, system settings and xrandr can only see one monitor
<Soru_> Someone knows how to run a mojo.run on Kubuntu?
<SebastianM> hi
<Soru_> Hi SebastianM
<SebastianM> question:  "xev" shows the correct keys while typing them,  but actually in any other program but "xev" they do not work as expected
<SebastianM> example: ^ and ´ do not work
<SebastianM> ¨ needs to be pressed 2 times to show up
<SebastianM> sorry, I meaned ~
<Soru_> I don't know... Sorry :(
<Soru_> Hello
<Soru_> Someone knows if Steam is on the repositories of Kubuntu?
<SebastianM> Soru_, searching for "steam" gave me no result
<SebastianM> Soru_, and I am using quantal
<Soru_> SebastianM: I've read on internet that Ubuntu has it on the repositories, but it seems that Kubuntu does not?
<SebastianM> Soru_, ubuntu, kubuntu and lubuntu,  edubuntu,  whatever *buntu  can use the same repositories
<Soru_> Maybe I miss some repositories or somewhat
<Soru_> Or maybe internet was trolling me haha
<Soru_> Read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<Soru_> <<The Steam Client is available through the Ubuntu Software Center (USC). Run the USC, search for Steam, and install it or click here for a direct link to the USC.>>
<SebastianM> did you add the repository mentioned
<SebastianM> ?
<Soru_> what repository? :S
<Soru_> I've installed steam
<SebastianM> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<SebastianM> how?
<Soru_>  wget http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<Soru_>   sudo apt-get install gdebi-core
<Soru_>   sudo gdebi steam.deb
<Soru_> If you do this, you get steam
<Soru_> I'm installing it only for testing
<SebastianM> this is the alternative way, also described in the tutorial
<SebastianM> Soru_, still could not find out what steam actually is
<SebastianM> Soru_, is it this game platform?
<Soru_> SebastianM: Yes, it is. It's very popular and now has a GNU/Linux client, so I'm testing how it works a little
<pedor> Hi, I'm having a lot of problem with kubuntu (12.10 and 13.04 x86) and utc time. It keeps change the time and I can't set my utc time. Also everysite I go it shows the wrong time, even my sent emails are showing an wrong time.
<Heavensrevenge> hello?
<Heavensrevenge> how do i stop kdm from automatically autologging me into an unworking cinnimon desktop which stays black from some graphics problem?
<Soru_> Sounds difficult :S
<Heavensrevenge> ive got no gui to work with because it just tries to boot straight into cinnimon, so i would like to disable that autologin feature somewhere in an alternate text-mode console
<Heavensrevenge> i just dont know where the configuration option is
<Heavensrevenge> ive tried adding AutoLoginEnable=false to /etc/kdmrc but its not preventing the unworkable cinnimon blank screen from being booted into straight away
<nmzan> having issues connecting with XChat to any server.  checks ident... gets hostname... disconnects
<BronySXiYL> Hi.
<BronySXiYL> I know this off-topic, but is there an iPod IRC channel around?
<Soru> I don't know
#kubuntu 2013-03-24
<Soru> Someone knows why If I execute dungeons defender it doesn't start?
<karlos_> Hey, pls.. check someone solution of the connection of 4 routers?
<nova_> when i change the volume in kubuntu, it seem slike it has no effect for the first 50%...but between 0-50% it does.  Has anyone else experienced this?
<Soru_> No, nova_, sorry. :(
<Soru_> Good night
<Macer> sigh, just when i think rekonq is viable.. i realize it doesn't work with the synology dsm
<Macer> :-/
<Macer> guess i'll remove it in favor of opera again
<ashwin_live> grub is asking for password but i didnt set any. now i cant boot into any os .please help
<Macer> ashwin_live: if grub is asking for a password after you installed htat means you told it to encrypt the drive during install
<Macer> other than that i can't see why it would ask for a password
<ashwin_live> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5642552/ can find ubuntu or windows images
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Macer> is there a way to get kubuntu to select a specific monitor configuration when a hdmi cable is connected and when it is disconnected?
<Macer> i want the laptop to swap to hdmi only using a 1080p tv as its output while disabling the laptop screen
<Macer> then when i unplug it ... swap back to the laptop screen
<BluesKaj> Macer:  which graphics card ?
<Macer> hm.....
<Macer> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Macer> well... that doesn't tell me much heh
<BluesKaj> Macer:  yeah , most onboard gpus don't have many optional controls/settings
<Macer>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<Macer> i guess an i915 heh
<Macer> yeah it kind of sucks. i wanted it to do something specific when i connected the hdmi
<Macer> ie: turn off the laptop display and swap to 1080p for the tv then swap back and turn it on when disconnected from the tv
<BluesKaj> Macer:  try this , lshw -c video
<BluesKaj> use sudo
<Macer>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<Macer> yeah.. it didn't give me much more info than lspci -v
<BluesKaj> right
<Macer> hm. maybe there is a proprietary driver for it somewhere
<BluesKaj> Macer:  ok , install mesa-utils , then do , glxinfo | grep OpenGL  , you get a short list , the version string is the driver in use , just to be sure.
<Macer> OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center
<Macer> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile
<Macer> wow that's a weird name
<BluesKaj> version string ?
<Macer> OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 9.0.2
<Macer> it's ok. it really isn't a dealbreaker.. i just wish this stupid inspiron had a dock/port replicator
<Macer> it's post awesome dock era
<Macer> when every single dell could have been slid into a dock and have the dock take over all the settings :) including hdmi
<BluesKaj> awesome dock ?
<Macer> oh yeah...  hard to find a decent laptop with a dock nowadays
<Macer> the older dell ones were awesome
<Macer> either that or peple sell usb port replicators which are AWFUL
<Macer> ah well. no big deal. i'll just reset it if i ever have to take it with me... i was just hoping for a bit of automation here :)
<BluesKaj> Macer:  can you set uo sytem settings>display and Monitor>Display Configuration> TogglePrimary output , it's the little star icon
<Macer> sure.. but i tried that ;)
<Macer> it still didn't do it the way i wanted it to
<Macer> the problem is the laptop res is lower than the hdtv
<Macer> but when the tv is connected to the laptop it will be used as a monitor
<Macer> so i was hoping that i could tweak the settings and it would simply swap between the two and auto adjust the res
<BluesKaj> ok , well I have only the the one dvi output to a panasonic tv , which is my monitor
<Macer> ie: cable in = tv 1080p , disconnect cable = laptop display res
<Macer> without having to change things
<Macer> that way if i want to just yank the cable and go i can
<BluesKaj> yeah , understood
<Macer> but i guess i can take the 3 extra steps to swap it all back heh
<Macer> although i really expected disconnecting it to swap automatically
<Macer> since the hdmi connection would be lost heh
<BluesKaj> dunno , much about intel , altho maybe someone knowledgable about xconfig might be able to help
<Macer> no thanks. that's going a bit too far for something trivial
<Macer> and i've had my fair share of x*.conf debacles to just let it go lol
<Soru_> Good morning
<BluesKaj> yeah , a few clicks and you get the settings you want ...I'd be happy that the options work "_
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> morning Soru_
<Soru_> :D
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<Guest63796> Hi
<lordievader> Hey Guest63796
<Guest63796> how to connect to another IRC channel ?
<lordievader> Guest63796: /join #<name-channel> For example: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Guest63796> thanks but where i can find the channel name :D
<BluesKaj> what channel name are you looking for ?
<lordievader> Guest63796: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<Guest63796> thanks :D
<vrubium> Hello, I to install kubuntu packages in my ubuntu raring install, should I install kubuntu-desktop or kde-standard? thnks
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop , vrubium
<vrubium> BluesKaj: does the package modifies ubuntu settings? should I aspect any lost in the performance if I install all those packages?
<JoeSomebody> any chance of funding coming back? called canonical asked them why they dropped you, didnt get any decent answer, may come back anyway, how are things?
<BluesKaj> vrubium: haven't heard any complaints , but keep in mind if you plan to keep /unity/gnome then you're going to have some apps that duplicate each others areas
<BluesKaj> JoeSomebody:  Blue Systems has taken over Kubuntu funding , for the most part
<vrubium> BluesKaj: ok, thnks.
<JoeSomebody> so things are ok now on that level? dsitro growing not dying?
<BluesKaj> growing nicely ,  check out Blue Systems
<JoeSomebody> thanks i will
<arenli> ardit menga
<SebastianMu> hello
<SebastianMu> krunner needs me to hit ENTER over 3 times in order to execute a command given
<SebastianMu> I made a colletion of little screenshots to describe the problem:
<SebastianMu> http:/s7.directupload.net/images/130324/d2cscwal.png
<SebastianMu> erm, sorry:
<SebastianMu> http://s7.directupload.net/images/130324/d2cscwal.png
<Avihay> umm, how can I stream my desktop to another computer? I don't want a solution like VNC as it should be too slow
<Avihay> vlc is kind of a no go
<Avihay> well, apperently, in VLC, you need to press the add source button for it to actually work, who new
<Avihay> knew*
<tyrog> Hello. Is anybody here using Kubuntu 13.04 right now? thanks
<OerHeks> tyrog, join #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 support
<harpskid> hello
<harpskid> hello
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
#kubuntu 2014-03-17
<daum> hey guys how do i get firefox/chrome to work with kwallet?  it doesn't seem to see it?
<mhumm61> I need some help pls...
<BaffledNoobie> hello
<BaffledNoobie> Hello.  Sorry being clueless, but is this a channel for Ubuntu support questions?
<rww> nope, Kubuntu. Ubuntu is over in #ubuntu.
<BaffledNoobie> sorry, YESS! Kubuntu even better
<BaffledNoobie> Shall I just ask away, or is there a queue of sorts?
<BaffledNoobie> I was wondering if anyone has any experience with getting very old video hardware to work.
<BaffledNoobie> I just installed Kubuntu 12.04 LTS on a machine that has both an internal Intel i915 video card AND an ancient ATI All-In-Wonder Card.
<BaffledNoobie> Each card is attached to a monitor, and they all work under windows XP.  However under Kubuntu, only the intel card and attached monitor is recognized.
<BaffledNoobie> In System Settings the other monitor is never recognized.
<BaffledNoobie> Does anybody have any suggestions?
<rigel__> have you run lspci to see if the kernel recognizes the card?
<BaffledNoobie> yes, thanks.  In addition to one line item of an intel card, there are TWO line items of the ATI card.
<BaffledNoobie> unfortunately, for the ATI drivers, there is no line that contains : "Kernel driver in use", whereas that exists for the intel line item
<BaffledNoobie> here's the output
<BaffledNoobie> lspci | grep VGA
<BaffledNoobie> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0e)
<BaffledNoobie> 01:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] All-In-Wonder 128 PCI
<BaffledNoobie> 01:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] 3D Rage Pro PCI (rev 5c)
<rigel__> I have little experience with dual monitors but have you checked the X log file to see if X is having some sort of problem?
<rigel__> Or maybe running X -configure and check whether X detects the card
<BaffledNoobie> I did check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  There aren't any errors, but the "second" video card is effectively ignored.  Almost all of the info is for the "intel" card.  I resorted to adding an xorg.conf file
<BaffledNoobie> explicitly specifying a driver "vesa" to no avail.
<BaffledNoobie> sudo X -configure throws errors: Server is already active for display 0 (note the GUI does work under the intel display)
<BaffledNoobie> would you know if there's any way to force the use of a driver?  It feels like the hardware is found, but maybe because the card is old, when the software instructs it to search for a monitor, that fails and so the driver unloads?????
<BaffledNoobie> Is it worth posing this question on the main #ubuntu channel?
<rigel__> X -configure has to be run when there is no other X server running, which means you'll lose the gui
<rigel__> To test a driver, assuming you know which, you can use modprobe <driver_name>; to make it permanente check google
<rigel__> It definitetly may help asking in #ubuntu since this is a general issue not specific to kubuntu
<BaffledNoobie> ok, I'll give it a go...
<rigel__> good luck,
<BaffledNoobie> thanks a bunch
<traucet> Anyone else having fits with nvidia drivers, wine, and WoW?
<traucet> Its a big circle of errors install nvidia-current, install wine. All is good except it wine 4.1 and wont run WoW:MoP.
<traucet> Ok, install wine 6 something forgot what and the nvidia-current drivers dont work.
<traucet> Ok, install newest nvidia drivers and loose my gui, have to remove --purge nvidia. Grrr..
<traucet> Frexh install Kubuntu 13.10 install nlatest nvidia drivers loose gui. This is why linux will be stuck to servers...
<traucet> Ok, so been googling for 2 days. Tried every tutorial I could find. Anyone have a definate way to install Nvidia 331.49 drivers on an notebook with a gtx 460m?
<traucet> Kununtu 13.10
<Kak_tak_to> есть кто?
<rww> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<valorie> !nvidia | traucet
<ubottu> traucet: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> sounds like you've already googled extensively, but perhaps there is something there for you
<sam_> 1
<vicopaser> speak spanish
<vicopaser> hola
<hateball> !es | vicopaser
<ubottu> vicopaser: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jussi> Is there anyway to temporarily suppress all notifications? (If I need to concentrate but dont want to turn off all my IM/IRC etc)
<hateball> jussi: you could rightclick the notification plasmoid and untick program notifications
<hateball> jussi: tho that would kill everything else too... but less hassle than going through every notification in say Quassel
<jussi> hateball: yeah, I found that on google. Thanks anyway :=)
<hateball> jussi: oh alright :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> HELP!
<Felishia> T_T
 * Felishia dies
<dougl> morning
 * Felishia is dead
<soee> ho dougl
<BluesKaj> hey dougl, soee
<dougl> quiet in here today.
<BluesKaj> yeah the irish are out parading and drinking
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why did my sound turn off
<Roey> ?
<Roey> with alsamixer I see nothing is muted and everything is at 100%
<Roey> but when I try ogg123 file.ogg, I get "ERROR: Cannot open device oss.
<Roey> "
<BluesKaj> Roey, which audio chip?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  lshw says 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller
<BluesKaj> Roey, what's the chip in the upper left in alsamixer
<Roey> 20140317 12:07:37 roey@gear:/$ alsamixer
<Roey> cannot open mixer: No such file or director
<Roey> that is only working if I am root
<Roey> apparently
<Roey> how do I fix that? put myself in some audio group?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  Realtek ALC888
<BluesKaj> Roey, sudo lshw -C sound , check the vendor listing
<BluesKaj> think it's intel
<Roey> BluesKaj:  http://pastebin.com/evPN3WLW
<BluesKaj> Roey, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<BluesKaj> you may need to reboot, this happens after upgrades with some intel audio drivers
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I don't understand
<Roey> it was working
<Roey> then it stopped.
<BluesKaj> did yop
<Roey> BluesKaj:  also, I don't get OpenGL Desktop Effects.  It says it could not enable 8 of them.
<BluesKaj> did you do the modprobe to load the driver?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  even though direct rendering : Yes on glxinfo
<Roey> yes I did
<Roey> (of the sound drive, yeah)
<BluesKaj> was there any output?
<Roey> no
<BluesKaj> ok good , that means the driver loaded properly, now try a reboot
<Roey> BluesKaj:  but no sound came out now
<Roey> so after a reboot how wluld things change?
<Roey> I understand though that it may be better to at least see how the sound is upon system start.
<Roey> So I'll BRB.
<BluesKaj> it will load the driver
<Roey> BluesKaj:  then I have question for you about setting up nvidia 334
<Roey> on my trust tahr system.
<Roey> pl
<BluesKaj> it's a known bug Roey
<Roey> *ok
<Roey> what is?
<BluesKaj> the intel audio driver not loading
<Roey> aha
<Roey> alright, I'll reboot then.
<Roey> brb
<Roey> hello BluesKaj
<Roey> same problem
<Roey> even after reboot
<BluesKaj> Roey, ok what about your audio setup in system settings>multimedia, what do you have setup as the device preference?
<BluesKaj> and make sure you don't have automute enabled in alsamixer
<Roey> BluesKaj:  aww heh I disabled automute in rc.local
<BluesKaj> still, check alsamixer too\
<Roey> Built-In Analog Stereo
<Roey> ah ok, I can alsamixer as normal user now
<Roey> ok
<Roey> BluesKaj, I'm getting sound no
<Roey> now
<Roey> ogg123 still gives me that error
<Roey> but I'm getting sound through Amarok
<BluesKaj> then it's a codec problem
<BluesKaj> also you might want to try pavucontrol to solidify your input and output settings
<BluesKaj> heh, internet glitch, the bell guys were working down the street earlier, probly did a quick switch test
<kyfella> anyone around right now?
<dougl> kyfella, sure
<dougl> wanna chat or learn or both?
<kyfella> I am having a severe double, triple or so clicking in Kubuntu that didn't creep up till recent patches to the distro.  I have heard that this is a known bug.  Is that true?
<kyfella> we can chat, no problems with that..  hmu
<dougl> kyfella, sorry your are on 13.10 right?
<kyfella> yep, saucy
<kyfella> with a kde-full overlaid
<dougl> have not booted into that for weeks... wonder if BluesKaj knows anything about it?
<kyfella> it was origionally kubuntu something something back in 12. something, but since did distro upgrade and patches.  it was working just dandy until here recently
<kyfella> now its a downright pain the ass.
<kyfella> every time I click, it opens several of the same app, I can't drag windows worth a crap without it flickering and maximizing
<kyfella> its made the use of the distro rendered about useless
<dougl> yeah - I have a lazy finger that right button clicks when I concentrate on reading too much what a pain
<kyfella> Ive tried resetting the mouse settings, changing it and changing it back to fake it out
<dougl> and you say it was a kde issue?
<kyfella> no dice, I even madea mod to one of the files to disable single or doubleclick..  I can't remember the details, but that didn't work either
<BluesKaj> kyfella, could be you have old junk files hanging around , do you periodically do autoclean and clean?
<kyfella> To be honest doug, I can't remember.  I swear I read that in a forum somewhere, but not entirely sure
<kyfella> yep
<kyfella> done did that as well Blue
<kyfella> I try to keep my work enviroment as clean as I can getit
<kyfella> Im a systems admin, so I need my distro at top shape all the time
<BluesKaj> ok what about nepomuk and akonadi , do you use them ?
<kyfella> define what those 2 app do.  I know I have seen it before
<BluesKaj> nepomuk is the index search daemon, akonadi is the server that runs your pim apps like kmail and kontact etc
<Roey> hey back
<kyfella> gimmie a min guys, have a work cal
<kyfella> sorry, back
<kyfella> i don't use kmail, but do use thunderbird
<kyfella> as far as indexing, I do use locate from the terminal, and think I have also used a search tool or 2 on my distro
<kyfella> thought those 2 apps sounded familiar
<BluesKaj> kyfella, suppose you already check system monitor or htop for pids using up resources
<kyfella> have you been able to look up whether there is a known bug or if I have a messed up file system lol
<kyfella> yea, no major overhead unless I fire up my test virtual machines in vbox
<BluesKaj> nepomuk indexing can be turned off, but i doubt thatit's the culprit
<Roey> BluesKaj:  heya
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<kyfella> how would that cause double and triple clicking on every app?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  would you by any chance have time to help me out with an NVidia opengl thing?
<BluesKaj> kyfella, dunno, patience perhaps ?
<BluesKaj> Roey,is nvidia-334 driver in addtional drivers, I'm on my intel machine atm so i can't see whether it's available
<Roey> only nvidia-331 is
<Roey> I have some desktop effects like Show Windows
<Roey> but not Slide
<Roey> for example
<BluesKaj> then stick with 331, the 334 might be trouble at this stage
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I can show you the text from the KDE error dialog box
<Roey> from system settings
<BluesKaj> Roey, are you running OpenGL 3.1 and raster ?
<Roey> I'm on trusty tahr
<BluesKaj> yes so is my nvidia pc, but desktop effects are fine with the above settings. I use the desktop cube animation
<kyfella> Ill see what I can do in the line of patience.  I am about out of it.  lol
<Roey> ok
<Roey> BluesKaj:  I'm uising a geforce 750 ti
<BluesKaj> kyfella, check the size of the data in your / partition if you also use a separate /home, the / might be close to full
<kyfella> let me run a df -h and feed you back the info
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> Roey, I have an entry level 8400gs and all effects are fine with it. I don't use a whole lot of effects tho
<kyfella> http://paste.kde.org/pkzhebnga
<kyfella> check it out
<CyberTails> Hello, I'm trying to set up my Capture Device, it detects the audio, but doesn't detect the video, how do I fix this?, here's the lsusb for it: Bus 001 Device 007: ID 05e1:04f3 Syntek Semiconductor Co., Ltd
<BluesKaj> kyfella, 88% is a lot of data on /
<Roey> BluesKaj:  ok
<kyfella> its an encrypted fs.  its actually in /home/
<Roey> Effects folr me were fine with previous card
<Roey> gtx 260
<kyfella> a lot of the data stored there is VM's for my software testing
<BluesKaj> yeah kyfella , i noticed that, assume encryption of that much data will take time to retrieve, but I'm not real sure of the artifacts you're seeing
<kyfella> to be honest its fast
<kyfella> i have a tricore with 8 gb ram
<kyfella> the only thing I am experiencing is this irritating double and triple clicking thing
<kyfella> oh and I use my system for a lot of video editing, so some of those vid files can be whoppers in size
<kyfella> after I am done, I move them off to my sga1 drive
<kyfella> sorry sdg drive
<BluesKaj> yeah, i have the i3 intel cpu and 8G ram , quite fast, but nowhere near the data you have
<BluesKaj> no encryption tho
<kyfella> it still pretty darn fast. I even do recordings on here, because I teach adjacent engineers.
<BluesKaj> dunno what the problem could be with the double and triple instances of files tho
<kyfella> A system I am speccing out has 2 quad hyperthreaded cores, with 32 gb of RAM and a nice video card
<kyfella> it will cost me somewhere around 3 G to build it, but it will be perfect for what I do
<BluesKaj> kyfella, if you're gonna run linux stay away from the amd/ati cards, they seem to be hit and miss driver-wise lately
<BluesKaj> the nvidia TOL cards aren't well supported either
<BluesKaj> TOL = top of line
<BluesKaj> the $800 nvidia gamer cards
<kyfella> yea....  I ain't much on amd or ati.  they suck even for windows
<BluesKaj> ok , gonna take a walk to the mailbox ...bb in a few
<Jake2> Is there any way to add the "Places" launcher (like is in ubuntu) to the top bar?
<j3j5> hello there
<j3j5> does anybody know how to change, in Konsole, the time it takes to notify when using 'Monitor for silence' option?
<RGee> Does anyone know of a website where anybody can come and teach to crowd?
<lordievader> RGee: What do you mean?
<RGee> Like a website. Where anybody can come and host some classes, and anybody can come and learn. (Sorry, if this is off-topic)
<lordievader> RGee: Hmm, yes it is rather off-topic. Don't know of such a website myself I'm afraid.
<drscoops> hello
<drscoops> Ok I am new to Kubuntu and not sure were any thing is on here can some one please tell me why I can not get kubuntu to connect to hiden wifi network
<kyfella> Anyone know where I am going wrong with this?  Trying to backup my home directory to a T1 external USB Drive that is mounted kyfella@system:~$ sudo dd if=/home/kyfella/ of=/media/kyfella/5D38B6E15F0BE84A/homedrive-backup/homedrive-backup.tar.gz
<lordievader> kyfella: dd is a bitcopy tool. You are trying to use it for something that it is not intended for. You probably want to use tar, be sure to read both the manpage of dd and tar.
 * lordievader goes to bed.
<kyfella> well, can't dd take a directory to an img or iso?
<kyfella> i don't care if it ends up iso, img, tar or whatever as long as I can get it backed up to usb
<ikonia> dd is block by block it works just fine
<kyfella> http://paste.kde.org/p8ca4kqww
<kyfella> can someone tell me where I am going wrong with this
<kyfella> lol
<kyfella> I just switched the output to an iso, but still... lol
<ikonia> it's a block by block copy
<ikonia> it doesn't work like that
<drscoops_> hello
<drscoops_> Hello how is every one
<kyfella> ok, can you give me a way to structure what I am trying to do
<drscoops_> Can any one explain why Kubuntu won't pick up ona hidden network I typed it all in right but it still won't connect
<kyfella> on second thought, I will just use tar.  prob be easier.  I am just wanting to get my drive backed up
<drscoops> hello
<Roey> https://gist.github.com/roeyk/9610181  <-- Hello!  WHy am I getting this issue?  Thanks for your help!
#kubuntu 2014-03-18
<DaveInFL> Am I correct in thinking that there is no server version of Kubuntu like there is for Ubuntu?
<rww> yep
<DaveInFL> Ok...so let me ask a stupid question. Kubuntu runs fine as a server right? It's just a matter of how I want to partition it?
<DaveInFL> I mean, I can install the desktop version and it will run fine as a server. Just install what I need?
<rww> Yep, if you ignore the potential security issues of installing a boatload of graphical software on a server.
<DaveInFL> Ok...thanks...it's mainly for home use and it won't be exposed to the outside world :)
<odium> hi I am being asked to make a SE edition of kubuntu is there such a beast?
<Roey> hey I want to add something to crontab.  What is the official way of doing it in Kubuntu?
<Roey> i.e. do we edit /etc/crontab directly, or what?
<rww> crontab -e
<Roey> ah
<rww> to edit per-user crontab. sudo crontab -u root -e to edit root's
<Roey> ok
<Roey> and must I be root to use this?
<Roey> /run with sudo I meant.
<rww> yes to edit root's, no to edit your own
<Roey> so I just want it to run my btrfs snapshotter script every hour on the 01's, say.
<Roey> and I want my backup script to run every twelve hours, say.
<Roey> rww:  ^
<rww> do either of these things require sudo access when run manually?
<Roey> hello here I have a question on crontab -e:  I have a snapshotting script that I want run every hour on the 1's, and a backup script that I want to run every 4 hours.
<Roey> ah, that'sthe question, reformulated
<Roey> yeah they do.
<rww> then sudo crontab -u root -e, and put them without sudo in there
<rww> "every hour on the 1's" means what? 00:01, 01:01, etc.?
<Roey> right
<Roey> just some hourly time
<rww> 1 * * * * my-snapshot command
<Roey> that means execute every hour?
<rww> * */4 * * * my-backup-command
<rww> it means execute in the first minute of every hour, yes
<rww> second one means execute sometime every fourth hour
<Roey> I see
<Roey> wonderful!
<rww> Wikipedia's page on cron at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron is a pretty good reference for future use, btw
<Roey> and where is it customary to put the scripts
<Roey> aye, I was reading it
<Roey> thanks
<rww> not sure on that one.
<Roey> /root? /usr/site?
<Roey> /opt?
<antonanton> Hello guys! Anyone here?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<CyberTails> Hello Folks, My icons dissapeared from my Classic Start Menu and I'm trying to get them back, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> CyberTails, try going back to the default kicker then back to classic again
<CyberTails> nope, same deal
<BluesKaj> CyberTails, did you just upgrade kde
<CyberTails> I did an security update if that counts?
<BluesKaj> it's possible, depends if you have the backports enabled
<CyberTails> I'm running 12.04 if that counts
<alphacrypt> you know gmote?
<alphacrypt> could it work on kubuntu, get jave exceptions
<jarkko> i have a question about kubuntu...today i received 21 updates along them 3.13.0-18 kernel (i have newer kernel in use) this kernel is not in my grub...why it wants to install that? after upgrade it wants to remove 3.13-0-17 (which is not in use either)
<BluesKaj> alphacrypt, do you mean gmotionlive?
<alphacrypt> that remotecontrolapp
<BluesKaj> for cameras etc , alphacrypt , if so then it's gmotionlive
<alphacrypt> its called gmote
<Pici> jarkko: what kernel are you running instead and how did you get that installed?
<jarkko> Pici: 3.13.6 manually, downloaded from ubuntu ppa
<BluesKaj> alphacrypt, that's an Android app
<alphacrypt> yes
<jarkko> Pici: http://pastebin.com/BHLakxHb
<alphacrypt> but you need to run the server
<BluesKaj> not available for kubuntu afaik
<alphacrypt> maybe
<alphacrypt> you know alternatives?
<Pici> jarkko: Because you have the linux-image-generic package installed, it will want to pull in a specific kernel package.  The version that you are using shouldn't disappear though, you will just get another entry on your grub menu.
<jarkko> Pici: well i quess i have deleted something, but not hole kernel then...
<akis> hi all. i am running 12.04 and for file manager i am using dolphin. since last week every time i pluged a usb stick or a sd card dolphin recognised it automatically and placed it under trash icon. suddenly this stopped and every time i am plugging the usb stick i have to choose 'show all entries' in left panel to see usb stick and use it. any idea about a solution on this this issue?
<BluesKaj> akis, right click in the panel, unlock the panel
<BluesKaj> in dolphin
<akis> ok. i did it and i plugged usb stick but it wasnt auto recognized.
<akis> BluesKaj: i did it and i plugged usb stick but it wasnt auto recognized.
<akis> BluesKaj: i fixed it.
<akis> BluesKaj: i choosed "show all entries" and then i choosed "hide" every entry i dont want to be shown except usb stick and now works!
<alerinaldi> Hello. I just upgraded to Kubuntu 14.04 and I see the scroll with the touchpad is really too fast. Should I file a bug or is it a known issue?
<alerinaldi> I searched for it on the web and on Launchpad but noone ever talket about it...
<alerinaldi> talked*
<cornfeedhobo> hello... so much keeps changing an i have been searching.. is there a unified way to manage services in 13.10??
<cornfeedhobo> or do i just have to wait for systemd
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: There still is upstart, those scripts are in /etc/init. The old style are supported by upstart too and are located in /etc/init.d/
<cornfeedhobo> i installed opeenssh-server and i have no clue how to disable it as an automatically starting service
<cornfeedhobo> i never really got used to upstart.. kind of a sysinitV guy
<lordievader> cornfeedhobo: Comment the "start on" clause in /etc/init/ssh.conf
<cornfeedhobo> oh thanks
<cornfeedhobo> lol
<cornfeedhobo> i never knew there was a /etc/init dir
<cornfeedhobo> sysinitV used conf.d :(
<cornfeedhobo> thanks again!
<Unit193> upstart uses /etc/init/, and can use the init.d scripts too.
<hyhyth> hello ubuntu users
<lordievader> Hey hyhyth
<__Roey> Hello.  How do I fix this error:  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9626044
<__Roey> i.e. set my MTA agent
<lordievader> __Roey: This might solve your problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/222512/cron-info-no-mta-installed-discarding-output-error-in-the-syslog
<__Roey> lordievader:  thank you!
<lordievader> __Roey: No problem, happy upstarting (for as long as it will last)
<__Roey> lordievader:  so just installing postfix will fix that error?  I tried before with installing exim4 but the error persisted.
<lordievader> Ohh I'm mixing up thing, sorry about upstart..
<lordievader> __Roey: Yes, following the explanation on the page, cron misses an Mail Transfer Agent and therefore discards the message.
<__Roey> okay
<__Roey> but this was also the situation when I with installinx exim this morning
<__Roey> but okay.
<__Roey> lordievader:  do you mess ariound with btrfs send/receive much?
<lordievader> __Roey: Nope, I use lvm+ext4
<__Roey> lordievader:  ahh okay, gotcha
<__Roey> lordievader:  as I said before, thanks a lot for your help!
<lordievader> :)
<dougl> afternoon
<lordievader> Hey dougl, how are you doing?
<dougl> lordievader, better now I am hangin with you guys...
<lordievader> Hehe ;)
<dougl> nothing to learn here today, all seems pretty quiet
<dougl> you doing well?
<lordievader> Jup, doing good here :) Pretty quiet today, indeed.
<ozbrk> hi guys
<ozbrk> I need help a bit
<ozbrk> there are multiple problems in here
<ozbrk> first of all is a common issue called screen tearing I have a ati radeon hd 5800
<ozbrk> I can't install any drivers drivers breakes the opengş
<ozbrk> opengl*
<dougl> ozbrk, how attached are you to the ati?
<ozbrk> what ?
<dougl> do you love ati more than nvidia?
<ozbrk> that's the only graphich card that I have why ?
<dougl> I am not an ati fan because they have never behaved well with linux... that is why I asked - I would like to see you get an nvidia card and there are two driver avenues you could use there...
<dougl> but tearing has always been an issue for me
<lordievader> ozbrk: What driver are you currently running?
<ozbrk> open
<lordievader> ozbrk: The 'radeon' one?
<ozbrk> I don't know accutally
 * dougl is glad to see lordievader is still here.
<ozbrk> I reinstalled all xcof
<BluesKaj> dougl, ati linux drivers were great up until 4-5 yrs ago then after amd boiught the company linux support has suffered
<lordievader> ozbrk: Could you pastebin "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"
<ozbrk> ooook hang on a sec.
<lordievader> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:13.101-0ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 48023 kB, installed size 140013 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<ozbrk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7115981/
<dougl> BluesKaj, how are you - good trivia amd, lets just not go there I am intel now
<ozbrk> it says it is radeon driver
<ozbrk> dougl: you are a funny guy aren't you :)
<rww> yes hello, ATI user here. radeon works fine for me, and fglrx does too.
<ikonia> it will really depend on your card and your expectations to define "does it work"
<BluesKaj> rww, yes ati drivers are hit and miss on linux , depends on the HW
<lordievader> ozbrk: Hmm this might explain it [1] doesn't list the HD 5830 as supported for the 13.101 driver <- the one Saucy ships: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7115981/forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=378785
<rww> BluesKaj: so are nvidia ones, if you care at all about software freedom
<ozbrk> Ubuntu Pastebin  The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.  Return to the Pastebin
<ozbrk> whatever what should I do then
<lordievader> ozbrk: Err that should be: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=378785
<BluesKaj> rww, nvidia has the linux drivers prettywell supported, except for thier very hi-end cards
<rww> BluesKaj: using the free-software driver? if so, that contradicts quite a lot of other people I've talked to, but I am pleased about the improvement.
<rww> anyways. the silly "{nvidia, amd} is bad, go buy {amd, nvidia}" messages are silly on either side of the aisle, is my point. It depends on what you get and what your priorities are.
<BluesKaj> rww, well that's been my experience
<ikonia> rww: you're right, the novau stuff is %50/%50 - again depends on your card and expectations like ati
<ozbrk> hey lordiveader
<ozbrk> thanks for the help but
<ozbrk> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/incomplete    :/
<lordievader> ozbrk: You might try installing a newer version of the fglrx driver manually, according to the AMD website 13.12 supports the HD5000 series. I wonder if they said that for 13.6 too: http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop?os=Linux%20x86_64
<rww> (and arguing that one is better than the other is utterly pointless when -- like now -- the user already bought a graphics card)
<dougl> ozbrk, they say I am a character in the flesh but here I try to be serious cuz you can't always tell when I am smiling or grinning
<ikonia> dougl: what has that got to do with kubuntu ?
<ozbrk> dougl: real deal philosophic topic
<ozbrk> ''I went I saw  I conquered''
<dougl> ikonia, I try to be sincere and not joking so I don't upset the channel... and I wanted ozbrk to understand in case I offended him when we were discussing our nvidia/ati opinions
<ikonia> ????
<ozbrk> hey guys calm down I haven't read all of the conversations
<ozbrk> whats going on
<dougl> ikonia does not like how wordy I am - does it show?
<fkm> Hi there. What VNC server would you recommend, if I want to be able to: a) control the currently running session b) only from the local network c) without entering a password or manually approving connections from the target machine and d) running it as a daemon at startup so it doesn't get in the way and I don't have to remember starting it before I can use it.
<fkm> vnc4server, x11vnc, or something else?
<spachtel> hi
<pramiti> hello, while installing kdepim, from following 3 commnds.. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install kdepim
<pramiti> now i am getting error..http://fpaste.org/86529/39517786/
<pramiti> http://fpaste.org/86532/51783561/ i am gettting this error when doing apt dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer_> yofel: ^^ in case you're around since I cant debug from a phone :p
<flems> hola
<pramiti> i am getting this error.. any help http://fpaste.org/86532/51783561/
<pramiti> any help if there is corrupt package installation ? how to recover ?
<pramiti> i have tried all the ways.. but kdelibs package installation corrupt.. i am stuck badly
<pramiti> http://fpaste.org/86532/51783561/ getting this error
<yofel> pramiti: could you please pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy kdelibs5-dev' - it looks like you upgraded to the backports ppa, removed it and now you're trying to install kdelibs5-dev
<pramiti> yofel: i tried again and kdepim is installled now.. i manually remove the packages.. sudo dpkg --force-all --remove kdelib5-dev
<pramiti> and then sudo apt-get install kdepim
<yofel> hm ok, as long as it works..
<pramiti> yofel : thanxs anyways :)
<pramiti> yofel: can u tell me do i have to build baloo also ?
<yofel> baloo will be part of 4.13, it's not part of 4.12
<pramiti> yofel: i want to develop kmail and fix bugs
<pramiti> so i need to know baloo alsoo
<yofel> we have beta2 test packages for trusty so far, backports will be there around RC maybe
<pramiti> also i have installed kdepim.. but i cant find the code.. to start debugging
<valorie> pramiti: have you investigated Project Neon?
<valorie> #project-neon for more info in the /topic
<yofel> you can get the source for the version you have installed with 'apt-get source kdepim'
<yofel> the upstream source is at http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdepim.git
<yofel> daily builds are provided by neon ^, but not for precise
<Firestarter> I accidentally deleted the volume widget on my taskbar and can't seem to get it back.  I was able to add some that I needed but can't find the volume.
<pramiti> ohh i didnt knew about neon.. i wanted to work on kmail.. so i installed kdepim.. i just started with kde 4 days back
<valorie> precise?
<valorie> devels usually run a current version
<pramiti> actually i wanted to start with gsoc: and wanted to work on Project: Enhanced Searching in KMail.. this is not suitable for beginners ?
<ikonia> gsoc is not an "introduction" topic
<ikonia> and is not part of the ubuntu kenel by default
<pramiti> i am just using ubuntu distro.. i installed kmail in ubuntu to start working with it
#kubuntu 2014-03-19
<pramiti> it requires compilation of  kdepim, kdepimlibs, akonadi, and baloo from master.
<ikonia> kmail is just a mail app - gsoc is totally different
<pramiti> can u tell me how to proceed next ?
<ikonia> proceed with what ?
<valorie> pramiti: GSoc is not suitable for beginners, no
<pramiti> after building environment, how should i start debugging..
<valorie> pramiti: http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2013/04/15/so-you-want-to-be-a-summer-of-code-student/
<ikonia> pramiti: debugging what ?
<valorie> you will need a current kubuntu version, not Ubuntu anyway
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<pramiti> i want to work on this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=329039
<ubottu> KDE bug 329039 in Files "MetaDataMover: Remove the internal queue" [Task,Unconfirmed]
<ikonia> ok, so what's stopping you ?
<pramiti> it says relevant code is here baloo/src/file/metadatamover.cpp
<pramiti> i cant find the source code
<ikonia> you have to install the source package
<pramiti> ikonia: i wanted to know. if i download the source and then made some changes. how will i run the appliacation again
<pramiti> application*
<ikonia> you'd have to rebuild it
<pramiti> but i dont understand this.. sudo apt-get kdepim dont install the source code somewhere ?
<pramiti> i have to individually download it from git ?
<ikonia> no, thats the binary package
<ikonia> apt-get source kdepim will download the source package
<pramiti> okk.. then i will make changes in sorce package and build it ?
<kyfella> Hey ya'll
<kyfella> Was out most of the evening.  Doing some backups this evening.  Wow, this is a lotta junk to backup
<kyfella> lordie, still working on that triple clicking issue in 13.10
<kyfella> Once I get this junk backed up, I am going to wipe it out
<kyfella> Any of you guys out there tonight
<BleuzMan> hi all, i'm using kubuntu on a computer given to me, it already had it installed. , so anyway. when i click a check box it does not show any X or check in the box.. it's doing this on all gui/de boxes. the boxes are recognized by the os as checked but it's not showing it as so on the screen
<BleuzMan> does anyone have any ideas on how to fix that?
<frogonwheels> BleuzMan: try a different theme?
<frogonwheels> BleuzMan: sounds like a video card issue
<alphacrypt> hey I made a full upgrade and got new kernels?
<alphacrypt> but it makes a kernel panic at start?
<alphacrypt> can I fix or remove it?
<one> just downloaded a trojan
<one> any way to get rid of it?
<one> or do I just ride it?
<one> yeeeeeeeeeeee!
<one> white horseys everywhere
<one> open a tunnel
<rww> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<one> let me look at the digital maps of the new bird syztem
<rww> !pony-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> PONY! Ponyponyponyponypony! http://windowseat.ca/images/monster_pony.jpg - NO PONIES FOR YOU!
<one> White stallion
<one> crack those death machines
<one> show me!
<one> show me the mappings
<one> kmon cracker
<one> this is the show me state
<one> united state
<one> kmon
<one> show me the mappings
<one> I've got a bunch of horses
<one> kmon
<one> show me the mappings
<valorie> one: please stay on topic
<one> whoa!
<one> I said ok
<one> if I plug in my eee
<one> does someone on here want to ssh in and put the software on
<one> eee no surrendur
<valorie> what software, one?
<one> well if it has to be 'ontopic' Kubuntu
<valorie> you can install software yourself, using either the gui or the commandline
<one> I have other requests though
<valorie> you were already told the name of the offtopic channel by rww
<one> I want HNS
<one> true HNS
<one> not this second edition stuff where something keeps editing things
<rww> what is an HNS?
<rww> oh, you moved, nvm
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alphacrypt> hey
<alphacrypt> how to start something in background, like dolphin sudo in terminal, & behind and nothing happens
<lordievader> alphacrypt: Putting an & behind a command usually works. An alternative is hitting ctrl+z and then typing bg<enter>.
<alphacrypt> lets try
<alphacrypt> nice it works
<alphacrypt> & way will not work with sudo dolphin somehow?
<lordievader> alphacrypt: Also it is a good idea to use 'kdesudo' for gui apps in KDE.
<alphacrypt> ok
<lordievader> If you want to run them as root, that is.
<alphacrypt> but there its the same problem?
<alphacrypt> would like to be able to use the terminal window not to have it in query as "logwindow"
<lordievader> Don't know. Rarely start Dolphin from the terminal, starting it as root is even more rare for me.
<alphacrypt> ok
<lordievader> ls and cd is a good enough filebrowser for me :)
<alphacrypt> youre linuxuser as it should be :D
<lordievader> ;)
<alphacrypt> hey guys got new kernels and it just panics
<valorie> alphacrypt: are you using the beta?
<alphacrypt> 13.10
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> please file a bug
<alphacrypt> how to do?
<valorie> sounds serious
<alphacrypt> using older kernel
<valorie> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<valorie> this will be an ubuntu-bug
<valorie> not KDE
<alphacrypt> maybe I use the wrong saying
<valorie> no, I get what you are saying
<alphacrypt> if I boot it I got stucked log and there stands something like panic but I am not that good
<alphacrypt> ok
<lordievader> alphacrypt: What kernel version are you trying to boot?
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic
<alphacrypt> how to get it to know
<alphacrypt> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.18.19 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<lordievader> alphacrypt: You can see in grub.
<alphacrypt> yes
<alphacrypt> on runningsystem
<lordievader> Current for Saucy is 3.11.0.18.19
<alphacrypt> otherwise wanna type it down
<alphacrypt> yes that ones
<alphacrypt> should be 19 have also 18 as seperate but I'm not sure with that
<lordievader> alphacrypt: Hmm, 3.11.0.18 works here. But like valorie says, file a bug.
<alphacrypt> ok /var/log/kern.log there it should be right
<alphacrypt> but its always the most current one?
<alphacrypt> so I need to get the error and then just backup the file?
<alphacrypt> ohhh
<alphacrypt> there are lot of different ones see it because of timestamps
<lordievader> Err, it might be that he automatically makes it kern.log.1, but that might also be logrotate's doing.
<alphacrypt> yes there are lot more files with numbers
<alphacrypt> ok I search for panic
<alphacrypt> hmm
<alphacrypt> no
<alphacrypt> its fine, have to note the error down and make find... in terminal something like that?
<alphacrypt> grep?
<alphacrypt> lets try that
<lordievader> When it panics it will not be able to write to the log (probably)
<alphacrypt> it would help to know if the kernel would be replaced?
<alphacrypt> so now got the problem and won't use that one but will it be sometime resolved or can I update it?
<valorie> alphacrypt: to discuss the matter directly with the devels who work on the k/ubuntu kernel, try #ubuntu-kernel
<valorie> very friendly folks there
<alphacrypt> ok thanks
<TuxMario> Hello, Have you any softwareto  recommand  for video recording of the desktop ? Thanks
<valorie> TuxMario: muon discover doesn't show you anything cool?
<lordievader> TuxMario: "apt-cache search desktop record" shows quite a few things. Not sure if there is anything good in there though.
<valorie> what's nice about discover is the ratings and reviews
<TuxMario> Valorie: I didn't know Muon Discover. Usefull ! I already tested recordmydesktop but Kazam is recommanded (5 stars) I'll have a look. Thanks
<valorie> TuxMario: as of 14.04 it will be our default software center
<valorie> developed by our own kubuntu guys
<TuxMario> Lordievade: Thanks for this command even if answers are not very interresting this time
<valorie> apt-cache search is useful for a lot of stuff
<TuxMario> Valorie: Muon Discover is very good. Congratulations to Kubuntu team! , apt-cache serach is now in my personnal FAQ. Bye
<lordievader> TuxMario: Have fun :)
<oscarr> hello
<lordievader> Hey oscarr
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<oscarr> fine, but have problem. I did install kubuntu 13.10 on my ant`s notebook and now i have problem because she has many wma audio files, and she wants to burn them to cd. But there is issue - K3B crashes averytime when trying to add wma-file to project
<oscarr> on my pc i have debian with kde and k3b works perfectly
<lordievader> oscarr: Convert them to wav before burning with K3B?
<oscarr> she is 60years old and before was on windows ... she need complex solution
<oscarr> i have to repair k3b
<oscarr> i know that its not k3b bug itself but its bug of avcodec library used in ubuntu
<oscarr> its part of ffmpeg
<lordievader> oscarr: File a bug then.
<lordievader> Wasn't avcodec a fork of ffmpeg?
<oscarr> that bug is known from 2011
<oscarr> yes
<oscarr> avcodec is fork of ffmpeg for ubuntu
<oscarr> and the question is: how to change avcodec to real ffmpeg
<oscarr> ?
<lordievader> oscarr: ffmpeg is still in the repo, but I'm not sure if that will fix your problem.
<lordievader> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 6:0.8.10-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 94 kB, installed size 242 kB
<oscarr> i have to try
<lordievader> !info avcodec
<ubottu> Package avcodec does not exist in saucy
<BluesKaj> "Morning
<Incertus> can anyone help me with this: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=224&t=120157 ?
<daddy> hi
<DaveInFL> Good morning, hoping that someone can help me out.  I just installed v13 of Kubuntu and when it boots and gets to the login screen both the keyboard and mouse are not working.  When the PC boots I am able to get into the BIOS, so I know that the keyboard is working just fine, and it (and the mouse) were both fine during installation.
<DaveInFL> I can't do anything at all, not even trouble shoot since I can't log into the machine :(  Anyone ever come across this issue?
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, 13.04 or 13.10?
<DaveInFL> The very latest I think...13.10
<DaveInFL> Yes, 13.10, that was the only option available to download for 13.x. There wasn't a 13.04 version listed.
<BluesKaj> the KB and mouse are usb ?
<DaveInFL> Correct
<DaveInFL> The mouse and keyboard go through a KVM switch, but was working just fine during installation.  I did try and plug the keyboard directly into the PC but same issue.  Hard to tell if it's just the keyboard/mouse that are not working or if the box has simply crashed!
<DaveInFL> Also, it was the 64bit version of Kubuntu that I downloaded
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, try the recovery kernel in grub and if your KB is till working choose "repair broken packages" in the dialog
<DaveInFL> I don't even see a grub screen when it boots up! I see the screen that lets me get into the BIOS, and then the screen goes black and the next thing I see is the graphical login screen.
<DaveInFL> Sounds like something is wrong and it's not the keyboard/mouse.
<BluesKaj> hold the left shift key down after the bios screen to get grub
<DaveInFL> Ok, let me give that a try..thanks.
<DaveInFL> Ok, just booted to the recovery kernel and a screen comes up with options like: resume, clean, dkpg, etc.  However, cursor keys not working! Very wierd
<BluesKaj> could be an ACPI problem, hardware discovery
<DaveInFL> No idea...like I said, mouse/keyboard worked just fine during install process!
<DaveInFL> I've installed a few different kinds of Linux on this PC and this is the first time I am seeing something like this.  Perhaps I will try version 12.04 and see how that reacts.
<BluesKaj> you may need to reinstall with the KB and mouse directly connected, but that's just a guess...I've seen hardware recognition problems before but not after the logibn page loads
<DaveInFL> All the other flavours of Linux I have installed I have left the keyboard/mouse in the KVM.  Ok, will give it another try with version 12.04 and see...otherwise I guess I will have to find another flavour of Linux.  Thanks for your help.
<__Roey> hi all
<__Roey> BluesKaj:  hey!
<__Roey> I have trouble hearing sound on my work PC
<__Roey> alsamixer shows everything at 100% though
<BluesKaj> __Roey,  is the automute enabled in alsamixer ? and which audio chip ?
<__Roey> BluesKaj:  82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controlle
<BluesKaj> hmm, __Roey, cat /proc/asound/modules
<__Roey>  0 snd_hda_intel
<__Roey>  1 snd_usb_audio
<__Roey>  2 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> __Roey, then run that command I gave you the other day, the intel driver isn't loading, sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> it's listed as card 0, which correct but's not loading due to that bug with intel audio drivers after updates/upgrades etc
<miraiE> hi everyone, I wanna make package for plasma widegt, I've found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training/Logs/2009-06-18 and it's what I want to do, but I can't find the debian/* example files. where else I can find such tutorial?
<__Roey> BluesKaj:  it's loaded
<__Roey> BluesKaj:  snd_hda_intel          52267  6
<__Roey> BluesKaj:  what was the command, which one?
<BluesKaj> sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<__Roey> yeah that just returns back to the command prompt without outputting anything
<BluesKaj> and a reboot might be needed
<__Roey> I do lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel, and I see it is loaded
<__Roey> BluesKaj:  ahhh that's right
<__Roey> just like my system at home
<BluesKaj> yes when there's no output that means the driver is loaded correctly, othewise there would be an error
<EvilRoey> aye okay.
<EvilRoey> So I will try seeing if rebooting fixes the issue
<yossarianuk> hi - is kde 4.13 still being planned to be used for 14.04 ?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I think so because we're running 4.12.90 on 14.04 here
<yossarianuk> good stuff !
<yossarianuk> will save having to add the ppa to get it....
<BluesKaj> yeah Final Release is less than a month away
<BluesKaj> for 14.04
<yossarianuk> well 4.12 on 13.10 is very nice
<Guillem_> Is there any way of telling kwin not to use the full screen size?
<yossarianuk> Guillem_: sorry what do you mean ?
<Guillem_> I've a laptop which current nvidia drivers don' t allow resolutions other than 1920x1080
<Guillem_> this is painful when connecting a beamer to make presentations
<pruebassdetodo_> .
<pruebassdetodo_> .
<Guillem_> nvidia driver, whoever lets me choose 1024x748(Scaled) but when I do that, desktop is clipped but dimensions are still 1920x1080 (maximized windows, for instance go larger than the view)
<pruebassdetodo> .
<Guillem_> mwm, xfwm and compiz honor the new size
<pruebassdetodo_> .
<Guillem_> metacity, mutter and kwin do not
<Guillem_> question is, if there is any way to tell kwin, "hey, just use a portion of the available space"
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, which nvidia driver are you using?
<Guillem_> 319.60
<BluesKaj> Guillem_,ok which kubuntu version ?
<Guillem_> 13.10
<Guillem_> at 12.04 I could not do the (scaled) thing. The (scaled) thing plays with viewportin, viewportout and paning
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, then youi should be using the 331 driver, it should be available in additional drivers
<Guillem_> BluesKaj:  I can only choose between 304 and 319
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, have you updated/upgraded lately?
<Guillem_> not very lately but well after 13.10 release itself
<DaveInFL> Morning all. Not sure who was helping me earlier with the keyboard/mouse issue but I installed 13.10 32-but and that seemed to work fine.  Now I am up and running with Kubuntu, mouse and keyboard working :)
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, suggest you do so and dist-upgrade as well
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, that will bring in the latest versions of kde/kwin for your OS
<DaveInFL> Coming from Mandriva/Mageia will take some getting used too and one thing I seem to be missing right now is the entire system settings, aka, control panel for windows.  With Mageia it was all centralised and easy to navigate around.  Under Kubuntu I am having a hard time trying to find (gui) where I can change the network settings so that I force the system to a static IP address and not use DHCP.. I can't find where to do that.
<DaveInFL> Under system settings there is an internet section but nothing that will let me change from DHCP to static, unless I am completely missing something.
<Guillem_> BluesKaj: but 331 is not in the 13.10 repositories, is it?
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, it should be
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, this tut is somewhat dated and there's one change needed for /etc/resolv.conf path, it's been changed to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<yossarianuk> Guillem_: the most annoying thing about ubuntu (and its variants) is they don't have the latest nvidia driver
<yossarianuk> they ship a version with known bugs in *fixed in later versions) and that don;t support the latest hardware in the name of 'stability'
<yossarianuk> its not like they can fix the issues (its closes source..)
<yossarianuk> *closed*
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, /etc/resolv.conf still exists but it's overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<yossarianuk> the latest nvidia driver (running on opensuse + arch) speeds up pretty much all openGL apps...
<DaveInFL> BluesKaj, thanks for that, but shouldn't there be a GUI under system settings for this also?
<Guillem_> As far as I check,  331 is not in the 13.10 repos nor in the upcoming 14.04
<Guillem_> I should use a ppa (as xorg-edgers) to install it
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, if you update and dist-upgrade, the repos should make 331 available
<yossarianuk> so the majority of ubuntu + variants are going to miss out on a fairly good speed up.....
<BluesKaj> yos so what do you suggest Guillem_ do then ?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk,^
<yossarianuk> http://news.softpedia.com/news/NVIDIA-334-21-Drives-Brings-Significant-Performance-Improvements-for-OpenGL-Applications-430519.shtml
<yossarianuk> well this is the issue really....
<yossarianuk> There should be the latest package....
<yossarianuk> when 14.04 is out - i'll maintain a PPA ......
<yossarianuk> (don't like x-swat/xorg edgers) they have a habit of updating other packages also.
<yossarianuk> you could install manually - but Ubuntu makes that hassle..
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-nvidia-driver-334-21-ubuntu-linux/
<yossarianuk> (be aware you may have no X after a kernel update, etc).
<Guillem_> https://launchpad.net/~joe-yasi/+archive/xorg-related/+build/5569509 ?
<yossarianuk> there is this
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1287753
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1287753 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331 (Ubuntu) "Please update to 331. 49 and/or provide Nvidia 334.21" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<yossarianuk> for gaming you want the driver.
<yossarianuk> if you want to play steam games you want this driver....
<yossarianuk> it should be the default.
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, he's just looking for a decent resolution for his laptop, didn't mention gaming afaik
<yossarianuk> ah - sorry to confuse the issue.
<yossarianuk> Guillem_: you 'could' trythe manual install
<BluesKaj> I might try the 334 driver on my desktop pc altho I have no graphics issue there atm
<yossarianuk> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-nvidia-driver-334-21-ubuntu-linux/
<DaveInFL> Another question.  When I do su - <password> it doesn't work.  Not sure why? Only password i
<yossarianuk> Guillem_: have you got an xorg.conf?
<DaveInFL>  have is my user password.  I didn't see anything during he install to set the root password
<yossarianuk> DaveInFL: you need to set a root pass
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> do
<yossarianuk> sudo passwd root
<DaveInFL> Thanks
<yossarianuk> create a pass - then  su -
<DaveInFL> Got it..working now :)
<Guillem_> btm I'm going to try 331 from ppa:ubuntu-xswat/x-updates
<yossarianuk> ok
<yossarianuk> if you still have no joy
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, afaik in order to keep your IP static network manager has to be removed
<yossarianuk> try creating an xorg.conf.
<Guillem_> I'dont want to install the driver manually... I love the automatic kernel module
 * BluesKaj shrugs you shouldn't need a ppa to install the 331 driver
<BluesKaj> Guillem_,^
<BluesKaj> unless your nvidia card really old
<BluesKaj> is
<Guillem_> repos don't know about my card...
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, which card is it?
<BluesKaj> err gpu
<Guillem_> Quadro FX 1800M
 * dougl googles Quadro FX 1800M
<Guillem_> BluesKaj: I don't get it. It is at precise but not at saucy
<Guillem_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+search?text=nvidia-331
<Guillem_> vs
<Guillem_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+search?text=nvidia-331
<Guillem_> OK, I'm rebooting...
<dougl> what is the issue with the 1800M?
<dougl> no x or poor performance?
<Guillem_> Same behaviour.
<dougl> Guillem_, sorry what is the issue - not that I can help but am curious and joined late
<rcw2> skype has been crashing a lot in Kubuntu 13.10... anyone know if the Kubuntu team is planning to invest more time to resolve the issues in the future, or are they focusing on something else instead
<Guillem_> The problem is that my laptop monitor refuses to reduce the resolution. This is a pain when using a beamer, since I cannot do clone displays (laptop resolution is 1920x1080 much larger than typical beamers nowadays)
<Guillem_> With nvidia-settings I can reduce the resolution by "scaling" which does sort of viewport manipulation. But, KDE does not adapt to such change.
<Guillem_> Neither does GNOME (mutter/mecacity)
<Guillem_> Compiz and XFCE do adapt to such change
<Guillem_> Thus, I can workaround this by using XFCE (or XFCE+Compiz) when presenting.... just now I had switched to KDE and was confortable with it :P
<dougl> and there ya have it :P
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  hai
<dougl> and just as I expected I am completely useless - lol
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I'm getting mailed every few minutes with a message like "ERROR: creating snapshot toplevel/toplevel.20140319-1201 -> toplevel.20140319-1201 failed. File exists"  <-- this message comes from the backup script I've put in with crontab -e.  I don't understand why there are like 22 mails about this in root's mail.
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, what kind of connection to the beamer, hdmi or vga ?
<Guillem_> Just explaining the problem is challenging :P
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  is it repeating it? is it just re-mailing me agian and again?
<EvilRoey> is it tryi ng to issue the command again?
<EvilRoey> repeatedly?
<Guillem_> BluesKaj: vga. However, I can change the resolution at the monitor which I use through a docking-station (not sure if that is VGA or hdmi)
<dougl> Guillem_, yes... I can see that, that card is how old - I derived less than 5 years from my googling confusion?
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, I have no clue , which command ?
<Guillem_> hmm, perhaps less than 5 years  old I would guess
<Guillem_> "xrandr --q1"  shows several modes, but xrandr only shows the nominal resolution one
<dougl> Guillem_, and it is based on the gt2xx architecture... I would guess at using the driver for a 280 and wreck everything and re install... and be no further a head - hope that saves you some trouble.
<Guillem_> and I'm seeing that "xrand --q1 -s 0 " (which is 1024x768) does swich to that resolution but KDE doesn't adapt to the resolution change either
 * dougl hates resolution issues
<dougl> ... aspect ratios in particular
<BluesKaj> Guillem_, so essentially ytou're connecting to an outboard monitor, check the setting in system settings>display&monitor>display configuration with the beamer connected. There should be a second display option to set up the outboard resolution
<Guillem_> BluesKaj: second monitor behaves just OK
<Guillem_> BluesKaj: is just I cannot reduce first monitor resolution to match second monitor
 * dougl wants to know what a beamer is?
<Guillem_> projector
<Guillem_> beamer==projector
<dougl> ah!!! we are getting a new one at church
<Guillem_> (I'm not a native speaker)
<dougl> cant tell
<BluesKaj> brb
<dougl> Guillem_, what is the model of your beamer?
<Guillem_> no idea
<SvenOostenbrink> Hi there, on 13.10, since the last update which I applied yesterday, when the screen locks, I no longer see the unlock window asking me for my password. I only see the blue curves background wallpaper, thats it, and I can no longer unlock the laptop, I have to reboot.  Is this a known bug? Also, is there maybe a command line way that I could force unlock from there until there is a solution?
<jmzc> hi
<lordievader> Hey jmzc
<bprompt> allo
<jmzc> what is the best solution to reader-writer problem , with reader & writer running on different JVM ? I guess that I must lock the file, but I don't know if there is any better solution
<lordievader> jmzc: I get the feeling this question is beter suited for #java
<jmzc> lordievader: right ... it was my fault
<lordievader> jmzc: Not to worrt ;)
<lordievader> worry*
 * bprompt hands jmzc  his #java with cream and cinnamon on top
<windows> hello
<bprompt> allo
<Guest57108> anyone know the answer to this one?  I installed Kubuntu 13.10 and there is a darn bug with recognition of USB mouse and keyboard once you get to the LVM Encryption screen. It will work fine up to that point.  Anyone know how to use a live usb to mount an encrypted drive so I can make a modification to initramfs
<Guest57108> bug is listed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<Guest57108> ubottu, are you saying that that is supposed to be fixed?
<jussi> Guest57108: ubottu is a bot :)
<Guest57108> oh
<jussi> but it appears to be fixed
<Guest57108> well, in that case, here is the problem
<Guest57108> If I install 13.10 64-bit with an encrypted LVM volume, and then reboot, I can't get the damn keyboard to work to type in an encryption password.  How then can I download the critical fixed patch? LOL
<Guest57108> it appears to be a catch 22.  darned if you do, darned if you don't
<Guest57108> Any ideas out there?
<Guest57108> frankly, I would be willing to try anything at this point
<Guest57108> Do I need to back down to 13.04 and then upgrade it?
<jussi> Guest57108: there are several workarounds int that bug
<Guest57108> what are they
<jussi> Guest57108: with all due respect, please read the bug.
<valorie> SvenOostenbrink: I don't see it either until the keyboard is used, then the login bit pops right up
<valorie> does that not happen for you?
<SvenOostenbrink> Nope.. I see it always right away and after this update, I dont ever see it again.. keyboard / mouse does nothing
<danielNakata1984> hello every one
<valorie> SvenOostenbrink: please file a bug -- you can do it from the konsole if you want, `ubuntu-bug lock-screen`
<valorie> !bug | SvenOostenbrink
<ubottu> SvenOostenbrink: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<SvenOostenbrink> valorie: Will do, tks! Is there a way to unlock the screen from the command line, until this is finished? This way, at the very least, I won't have to reboot on every screenlock..
<valorie> hmmm, that I don't know
<valorie> you might ask that in the bug!
<SvenOostenbrink> btw, I guess its ubuntu-bug lockout? "lock-screen" package doesnt exist
<valorie> or perhaps `screensaver`
<valorie> !info lockout
<ubottu> lockout (source: lockout): Self-imposed discipline and productivity enforcer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-3 (saucy), package size 12 kB, installed size 71 kB
<valorie> I don't think it's that
<valorie> !info screensaver
<ubottu> Package screensaver does not exist in saucy
<valorie> pfff
<SvenOostenbrink> screensaver doesn't seem to exist
<SvenOostenbrink> ah, there you go :)
<valorie> !info screenlock
<ubottu> Package screenlock does not exist in saucy
<valorie> try xscreensaver
#kubuntu 2014-03-20
<Donald_ET3> Are there any differences between Ubuntu and Fedora besides the desktop and package manager?
<roney> the first to come to my mind is font rendering
<roney> you may need to perform some extra work to have better anti aliasing on Fedora
<Donald_ET3> Picking a distro is so difficult.
<roney> It depends a lot on your style of use. But I decided to use Kubuntu for it spare me from lots of annoying extra work.
<Donald_ET3> Was it just the first GNU/Linux system you tried and had no reason to switch?
<roney> Nope. I tried ArchLinux, Fedora (for a few days only), OpenSUSE, Mandriva, Ubuntu etc.
<Donald_ET3> Okay.
<roney> At first I liked to tweak the system. But with time I got tired of it and began to appreciate systems wich would let me do my work without interference.
<bernz0> I have a question about connecting to a CardDav for Kontact
<Radagast> Hi!
<Radagast> Hola!
<roney> Hi!
<unfiltered> Using rhythmbox and daap share is it not sharing between local users?
<alphacrypt> hey Ive got a virtual desktop pager and by moving the cursor to the upper right I still get all open windows shown can I reduce them specific to active desktop?
<alphacrypt> left sorry
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alphacrypt> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey alphacrypt, how are you?
<bbbba> hey do you contain drm?
<alphacrypt> its ok thanks and you
<lordievader> Doing good, doing good :)
<bbbba> im going to quit using computers if someone doesnt tell me
<bbbba> and focus my attention elsewhere
<lordievader> bbbba: I'm not sure what you are tyring to ask.
<bbbba> do you scan?
<bbbba> my videocard, or any big pixelled stuff i watch/
<bbbba> how do i tear a palliduim chip out of my computer?
<bbbba> ok question about windows, why cant i open a folder and it load the files listed in less, than 1 minute if it contains 3000 files or something, compared, w7 to xp?
<lordievader> bbbba: That question is more suited to #windows (or was it ##windows?).
<bbbba> bill gates is in there
<bbbba> hes going to try to vaccinate me or shoot me or something one
<bbbba> but about yoru os, does it contain drm?
<bbbba> contain as in pertain to it?
<bbbba> does it pertain to it?
<bbbba> suit it?
<bbbba> contain code for it
<bbbba> hey guys i got my answer over there <Stryyker> no idea
<bbbba> thanks a lot
<bbbba> no help
<bbbba> hey guys check it out now
<bbbba> Ether_Man> Stryyker, dont think this has gone on long enough yet or? :)
<bbbba> still asking and repeating hte same question to these guys
<bbbba> <Stryyker> bbbba: please read the channel guidelines. We're all volunteers here - we don't work for Microsoft.
<bbbba> <Stryyker> http://www.freenode-windows.org/channel-guidelines   < more fun
<bbbba> <bbbba> then explain the zip file,
<bbbba> <bbbba> a bug?
<bbbba> <bbbba> ive reinstalled, 3 times
<bbbba> <bbbba> with different kinds
<bbbba> <bbbba> a differnt dvd
<bbbba> <Overlordz> nobody here is being paid to help you, you can drop the attitude please
<klew> maybe a bit of a stupid question, but why does kubuntu updater whish to update my kernel from 3.14 to 3.11? :/
<bbbba> simple known problem and a usual how its a piece of shit in windows channel elad to morons talking for 20 minutes about nothing
<bbbba> more funness <bbbba> explain when it happens on xp
<bbbba> <bbbba> its not an xp issue
<bbbba> <bbbba> it doesnt happen
<bbbba> <bbbba> and u guys already threatened to .. end all this
<bbbba> <bbbba> ?
<bbbba> <bbbba> cricket
<bbbba> <bbbba> i get it
<bbbba> <Stryyker> You don't make much sense.
<lordievader> klew: To my knowledge 3.14 hasn't been released yet. Are you sure you had 3.14?
<klew> lordievader: quite sure, since I installed it myself from nightlies :)
<klew> klew@klewtop:~$ uname -r
<klew> 3.14.0-031400rc4-generic
<lordievader> klew: Ah, as I see. Perhaps the nighlies repo has a lower priority. Not sure if that will downgrade a kernel though.
<bbbba> can any one explain to me why w7 windows is such a piece oF SHITT
<bbbba> cause look at that shit they dont know
<bbbba> holy crap figured it out they had groupss...
<bbbba> they helped me
<Alarm> good morning. i have just installed kde-plasma-desktop on my ubuntu box . during the installation an option appeared to select KDM or something else. my question is if i can run the apt-get install command to include also this selection of the installation
<Alarm> i am trying to create a script that installs and starts kde without user interaction. so i would like to know if it is possible to put this selection also in the installation command
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Alarm> hello. i am creating a virtual machine and want the kde installation (on ubuntu) to be automatic. which means, i do install the packages, but there is a point where the system waits for user input , to choose kdm
<Alarm> is there a way to do the apt-get install command with some sort of parameters to select also KDM without awaiting user interaction ?
<lordievader> Alarm: Why not simply do a Kubuntu install?
<Alarm> cause its a vagrant box. and it comes plain without any desktop manager
<Alarm> so i need to do an automated installation of kde on a ubuntu 13.10 system
<Alarm> the packages are being downloaded and installed. the problem is on the step with the KDM selection which i can't manage to make it automate it or ignore this step and configure it with a shell command
<BluesKaj> Alarm, why KDM , lightdm is default for ubuntu and kubuntu
<BluesKaj> use the existing DM
<Alarm> BluesKaj:  if i install the package kde-plasma-desktop
<Alarm> then i get the dialog in console to choose KDM
<Alarm> is there any other package installation that i can avoid this step ?
<lordievader> Alarm: Install the kubuntu-desktop package.
<Alarm> lordievader: ok i can give this a try to see if a i am been asked for kdm again
<BluesKaj> Alarm, yes follow lordievader's advice, kubuntu-desktop is all you need
<Alarm> alright. thank you will give it a try
<lordievader> Alarm: That should pull in lightdm, not kdm.
<ikonia> I was about to ask if kdm was still being used
<lordievader> That was what my Gentoo box installed, when I installed KDE.
<jussi> kdm still exists, but we use light dm as default, like BluesKaj mentioned
<ikonia> I thought kubuntu had also moved to lightdm by default too
<BluesKaj> ikonia, it has
<ikonia> ok good, thought I'd got it wrong
<excognac> hi all, how ddo i create a .html file in the easiest manner
<Alarm> lordievader , BluesKaj  not good news. with the sudo apt-get -y  install kubuntu-desktop command
<Alarm> i got many messages like: dpkg: error processing python-kde4 (--configure):
<Alarm> and finally: Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<Alarm> furthermore , this is a development environment . so i do not need koffice, ktorrent and all those things kubuntu-desktop offers , thats why i wanted to go lightweight with the installation
<excognac> guys wich is the easiest to use html editer for kubuntu?
<excognac> and the most stable one as blufish crashed like windows
<BluesKaj> Alarm, don't use the -y with installing desktops and metas, not good practice
<Alarm> BluesKaj: as i said , i need to do the installation automaticaly , without any user interaction
<Alarm> so -y is something i must use so that the automated tool will continue with the installation
<BluesKaj> i think the -y in the command permits unneeded packages to be installed that can conflict with defaults, but feel free to correct me if i'm wrong, Alarm
<BluesKaj> like saying yes to all
<Alarm> BluesKaj:  i really don't know. thats why i am here :)
<BluesKaj> Alarm, then try the command without the -y
<BluesKaj> anyway, errands to run ...BBL
<DaveInFL> Can someone help me with the KDE Parition Manager?  I've just connected another hard drive and I can set the disc label but not the mount point and thus, cannot mount any of the partitions :(
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, unmount the partitions first
<BluesKaj> then check if they show up in dolphin/devices
<DaveInFL> BluesKaj...it's not mounted currently
<BluesKaj> have you rebooted since connecting the HDD?
<DaveInFL> Yes...the machine was off when I connected it.  I'm certainly not going to connect a HDD when the machine is running :)
<DaveInFL> When I right click on the partition the mount item is greyed out
<BluesKaj> no that's not what i meant, run a b
<DaveInFL> Run what?
<BluesKaj> a sudo blkid , then set them up in /etc/fstab
<DaveInFL> So, I have to manually add these new mount points to /etc/fstab? Under Magiea I never had to do that :(
<BluesKaj> like so , http://pastebin.com/SbPwHScd
<BluesKaj> is there an OS on this hdd or is it just for data?
<DaveInFL> There is no OS on the HDD, just three partitions all ext4.
<DaveInFL> I am just confused as to why I cannot mount them! Perhaps with Kubuntu it's more manual process and they have to be in /etc/fstab before they can be mounted.  Under Magiea it would do that work for you via the GUI partition tool.
<BluesKaj> why 3 partitions
<BluesKaj> hmm wait a sec, let me check something, I also have 2 external drives, one for data and another with W7 , but they nolonger show up either , but they're listed in dolphin under devices
<BluesKaj> and accessible
<DaveInFL> Why three partitions? It's a HDD that I had used under Mageia and didn't have it connected when I installed Kubuntu..wanted to be extra safe that it didn't get formatted/wiped when I did the install :) Just being extra cautious.  So, the three partitions existed from another Linux distro and all have data on.
<DaveInFL> I also see them under Dolphin and I can see the files!
<DaveInFL> Seems that the three partitions are mounted under the media directory...this is kind of frustrating to be honest.  Can't seem to change the mount point!
<DaveInFL> Not sure if that is something that Dolphin did!  But under KDE partition I cannot change the mount point.  Do I need to run KDE partition as root? If so what's the command for that?
<Alarm> BluesKaj: if i remove the -y then it wont be installed automaticaly. i use Vagrand to run a box and do the entire installation automaticaly
<Alarm> which means there should not be any user input. so if the installation of kubuntu asks "(y) for yes to install all the packages"
<Alarm> there wont be anyone there to hit the button
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, dolphin should show the devices in the left hand pane like so, http://imagebin.org/300561 , you may have to use ctrl - to reduce the size of the image since it's taken from my desktop which is connected to a big screen tv
<BluesKaj> DaveInFL, highlight the partition in dolphin then in file properties set the advanced permissions to read/write rw
<BluesKaj> Alarm, make sure you have all updates and upgrades up to date on your OS before installing kubuntu-desktop, sry I should have mentioned that earlier
<Alarm> once i install the kubuntu packages
<Alarm> is there a way to start the window manager and log in to kde without rebooting ?
<Alarm> ok i installed KDE on ubuntu .
<Alarm> normaly there should be something like 'startx' , or /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Alarm> none of them work though
<Alarm> my mistake , startx worked
<Alarm> had to use sudo :/
<Alarm> but what if i want to startx as a simple user
<Alarm> i cant  ?
<DarthFrog> Alarm:  The system didn't boot to a graphical login screen?
<Alarm> DarthFrog: after installing kde on kubuntu , i do not want to restart the machine
<DarthFrog> Alarm:  Try  "sudo service lightdm start".
<Alarm> i want directly to start the KDE
<Alarm> but what if i want to start it as a simple user ? not as a root ?
<DarthFrog> Then startx should work.
<Alarm> i want to login on KDE as a simple user as i would if i would restart my system and put my credentials in the login screen
<DarthFrog> That's what lightdm does.
<DarthFrog> Try it.
<Alarm> ok, have to rerun the entire installation process of install and let you know in a few minutes
<DarthFrog> ????
<Alarm> DarthFrog: i am using vagrant. automated configuration. so i have to go through the process from the start
<DarthFrog> Never heard of it.
<Alarm> great tool
<Alarm> DarthFrog:
<Alarm> so first sudo service lightdm start
<Alarm> and then as a simple user startx
<Alarm> ?
<maxiaojun> KDevelop's "New Project" doesn't work after using backport ppa on 13.10
<maxiaojun> No "New from Template" in Project menu
<kyfella> Hey ya'll.  I had to backup a bunch of data and compressed it into a filename.tar.xz.  Rebuilt my Linux box to 13.10.  I am having some problems getting the tar.xz extracted.  Ark can't handle it because its too big.  I am trying unxz and get unxz: 20140318-backup1.tar.xz: File format not recognized.
<kyfella>  
<kyfella> Can anyone throw me a bone in how to get this data out of that xz file.  I figured out how to compress it, but darned if I can get it uncompressed lol
<lordievader> kyfella: What command did you use to make it? Also what does 'file <filename>.tar.xz' say about it?
<kyfella> what do you mean lordie?  Sorry, from where I was having problems yesterday with the double/triple clicking issue, I backed it all up and scrapped the OS, rebuilt 13.04, then upgraded distro to 13.10
<BluesKaj> kyfella, use unp, it uncompresses most compressed file afaik
<wxl> or unar kyfella
<lordievader> kyfella: You compressed it with something, with what command did you compress?
<kyfella> i am looking to see, 1 sec
<wxl> kyfella: look in your bash history
<kyfella> can't, OS was scrapped
<kyfella> I rebuilt it after the compression
<wxl> aw, boo
<kyfella> tar cfJ <archive.tar.xz> <files>  thinking it was this way lordie
<kyfella> let me look at unp Blue
<kyfella> Failed to detect file type of 20140318-backup1.tar.xz.
<kyfella> thats for unp
<kyfella> trying unar
<kyfella> do you mean unrar or unar
<wxl> kyfella: unar
<wxl> !search unar
<ubottu> Found: thunar
<wxl> gr
<BluesKaj> kyfella, try tar -xJf file.pkg.tar.xz
<wxl> !info unar
<ubottu> unar (source: unar): Unarchiver for a variety of file formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (saucy), package size 1044 kB, installed size 4170 kB
<wxl> there that one
<kyfella> lol, ok.  Let me try thatone
<kyfella> 1 sec
<kyfella> any idea what command switches I need to use, if any
<kyfella> im looking at man unar
<wxl> kyfella: shouldn't need any
<kyfella> ok, let me take a whack at that
<kyfella> hot diggy dog...  I think that worked.  It looks like it anyhow
<lordievader> kyfella: BluesKaj's tar -xJf should work.
<kyfella> I tried that one lordie.  it gave me probs
<lordievader> What errors?
<kyfella> tar -Jxf 20140318-backup2.tar.xz
<kyfella> xz: (stdin): File format not recognized
<kyfella> tar: Child returned status 1
<kyfella> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<kyfella> sorry
<kyfella> didn't mean to spam that screen
<lordievader> kyfella: Than you didn't make it with the -J flag, -j perhaps? Anyhow I'm still waiting for the output of 'file <filename>'.
<BluesKaj> guess you won't use tar xz anymore
<kyfella> well, actually I like it.  it gives you the maximum of compression
<kyfella> I figured it out a long time ago, but hadn't used it in a long long time
<BluesKaj> kyfella, why compress so hard if it's so difficult to extract? no need for that kind of compression any more
<kyfella> Limitation on drive space
<kyfella> only reason
<BluesKaj> really now ...
<kyfella> Lordie, even after teh rebuild of my 13.10 Kubuntu  I am still having the double triple clicking problem.  Does anyone know of a bug surronding optical mice in 13.10?
<lordievader> kyfella: Could you please give me the output of the file command?
<kyfella> the output of which file command?  This one? tar -Jxf 20140318-backup2.tar.xz
<lordievader> kyfella: file <filename>
<kyfella> $ file 20140318-backup1.tar = 20140318-backup1.tar: directory
<kyfella> wait
<kyfella> $ file 20140318-backup1.tar.xz = 20140318-backup1.tar.xz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Tue Mar 18 23:34:01 2014
<lordievader> kyfella: Right so you didn't use the -J flag: tar -zxv <file>
<lordievader> kyfella: Right so you didn't use the -J flag: tar -zxvf <file>
<kyfella> I tried that too, same result
<kyfella> right now the unar is uncompressign the xz to tar
<lordievader> Hmm perhaps renaming it to .tar.gz first helps.
<wxl> kyfella: so unar it again
<kyfella> hmm
<kyfella> it unar it to a directory named 20140318-backup1.tar but there is nothing in it
<kyfella> Extraction to directory "20140318-backup1.tar" failed (9 files failed.)
<kyfella> does the unar extract files directly into your home drive path?
<lordievader> kyfella: I suppose is pwd, but do read the man page.
<kyfella> -o specifys output directory, default is pwd.  But I didn't specify the output directory and it seems it ended up in /home/mustang
<kyfella> ok hmm, well lol.  I think I am going to try another one of my xz archives and see what happens there lol
<kyfella> unar is a little bit buggy
<kyfella> i specified my output directory as my home directory and it puts it in media
<kyfella> lol
<kyfella> whoops, I specified /media as output. I coulda sworn I typed /home
<melkor> is the baloo file extractor nescessary?
<melkor> Something is killing my system after the most recent update (14.04) the only thing that really stands out is the baloo_file_extractor is running.
<ktonio> ?
<melkor> It would just pause for about 2 or 3 seconds, and I couldn't input anything.
<melkor> Well the extractor stopped and no I can use everything ok. Could be a coincidence.
<rednaks> Hello, I'm looking for muon code source can any one help me ?
<rednaks> Is there any official public git repository ?
<lordievader> rednaks: apt-get source muon?
<rednaks> lordievader, I'm not under *ubuntu :/ I'm on debian actually
<rednaks> and muon is not available for debian
<StarfighterPilot> rednaks: only sources here: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Muon+Package+Management+Suite?content=137507
<lordievader> rednaks: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/muon
<BluesKaj> rednaks, a kubuntu repos package may not work with debian and vice-versa
<BluesKaj> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<lordievader> BluesKaj: He's just asking for the Muon source not the entire repo ;)
<BluesKaj> what;s wrong witht debian package manager?
<BluesKaj> whatever they use now
<lordievader> Muon is developed by the Kubuntu team, and not in the Debian repo.
<BluesKaj> uhm yes lordievader and ??
<rednaks> emm the launchpad sources seems  different from the sources at kde-apps.org ...
<lordievader> Why add a repo if all you need is one source package?
<rednaks> actually I'll try to build it for debian
<lordievader> Even more so when adding that repo might break everything.
<BluesKaj> right, git source might work
<rednaks> BleuzMan, any link to the git repo ? :)
<rednaks> I perefer to keep the log history
<rednaks> (but kde-apps.org is fine)
<BluesKaj> rednaks, well if you found one that looks build-able then go ahead
#kubuntu 2014-03-21
<cornfeedhobo> hello
<melray> Hey anyone...I came across an article that talked about a gimp overlay called gimpshop. When I go to the website and select download it redirects to app.ubuntu.com...but it only shows gimp. Anyone know how to get the overlay to make gimp look more link photoshop?
<melray> *like*
<novakitty> Is it best to create shell scripts to be POSIX compliant and to avoid using things that might be specific to one shell or another (ie: bash)?  I was making a small script, teaching myself with the help of Google as I went...and at some point I found I had to change #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash or things didn't work.
<tsimpson> novakitty: if you want it to be properly portable across different operating systems/distributions then it's a good idea to only use POSIX specified constructs, otherwise it's easier just to use bash
<novakitty> ok so bash isn't going anywhere any time soon?
<tsimpson> no, it's not going anywhere
<novakitty> You're sure there's not some sort of purist thing out there that dictates that I'm not cool unless I can script in POSIX only terms?
<tsimpson> you only need to restrict yourself to POSIX if the only thing you know about the systems where the script will run is that they will be POSIX systems
<tsimpson> things like init scripts are an example
<novakitty> Are the differences condierable?
<novakitty> considerable**
<tsimpson> depends what you're doing, for most code it's not
<tsimpson> bash really just builds on and extends what POSIX specifies
<tsimpson> you can use the tool "checkbashisms" to verify if your script is POSIX or not
<novakitty> well im sure what im trying to do is pretty basic stuff but i have to start small right
<novakitty> oh that sounds helpful thank you
<novakitty> cause right now if i change the interpreter it sort of just chokes for a second then dies and the window closes
<novakitty> i made a script to ping a nearby PC, see if it's awake, wake it with wakeonlan if it isn't, then ping it until it's online, then connect with SSH
<novakitty> is checkbashisms part of the devscripts package?
<novakitty> no nvm
<tsimpson> yep, devscripts (though command-not-found should tell you that)
<novakitty> yeah i did apt-cache seach and it came back with that
<novakitty> in posix are variables defined specifically as integers, strings, etc?  The first problem seems to be a "if != 0" condition is being found true when it should not be
<tsimpson> variables are untyped
<novakitty> ok
<novakitty> wait i might have read somethign earlier about how you can't do somethign like this : PRESULT=$(ping -c 1 -W 1 $2 1>/dev/null)$?
<tsimpson> given x=0; [ $x = "0" ]; and [ $x -eq 0 ]; are both true
<tsimpson> you can't do that, but you can just do "ping ...; PRESULT=$?"
<tsimpson> or even if ping ...; then ...; else ...; fi
<novakitty> ok that that makes snese I'll try that....I thought I started off tryign that but ran into some sort of trouble....using PRESULT=$? i mean
<novakitty> yes i read somethign about that too...that if ping succeeds it evaluates to "true" basically
<tsimpson> 'if' tests the return value of the command given
<tsimpson> [ is actually a command too, it's an alias for "test"
<novakitty> [ is?
<tsimpson> when you write if [ $x -eq 0 ]; then ...; fi
<novakitty> oh i see
<novakitty> so its not unlike any other command
<tsimpson> right
<novakitty> they way i wrote this, i need to test the variable twice, but prefer to only ping and set the variable once
<novakitty> so testing to command directly both times might not be best if i can jsut set a varibale with the stderr code once
<novakitty> but I'm new...did I mention that?
<tsimpson> I think you did ;)
<novakitty> ok im not new but i think after 15-20 years of trying to understand linux..im still scratchign the surcafe
<novakitty> surface**
<noaXess> hey all
<tsimpson> it's a large subject area
<noaXess> i have my kubuntu task bar on top of the screen.. windering why maximized windows go under it, instead of fit... maximized http://i.imgur.com/lBrUUO7.png, manual fit http://i.imgur.com/cfY9niN.png
<noaXess> any idea?
<noaXess> settings http://i.imgur.com/SrtgxDw.png
<novakitty> do you have dual monitors?
<novakitty> ive noticed this using a vertical panel set between two monitors
<novakitty> here's how mine looks http://imgur.com/vcPpJOn
<novakitty> same issue i think
<novakitty> but it only happens if there is a screen enabled to the left there, if im set to only one screen it fits around the panel correctly
<novakitty> http://i.imgur.com/vcPpJOn.jpg
<donix> anyone able to help on xmodmap issues
<novakitty> tsimpson: thank you for your help by the way.
<tsimpson> no problem
<lordievader> Good morning
<tushar> How to install kubuntu
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<noaXess> BluesKaj: morning ?.. :).. here its afternoon.. .. but hey too ;)
<BluesKaj> noaXess, it's morning in Canada where I live
<noaXess> BluesKaj: nice.. so next time we visit canada.. we can visit you  ;)
<BluesKaj> you can try :)
<cornfeedhobo> noaXess: its a bug with window decoration... there are a few bugs about this
<noaXess> cornfeedhobo: aha... okey.. but that bug exists long time ago
<cornfeedhobo> yup
<cornfeedhobo> like most kde bugs
<BluesKaj> yeah, i have no graphics problems with my nvidia gpu and kwin on my desktop pc ,but this laptop suffers when I enable desktop effects with OpenGL and raster settings
<BluesKaj> so Xrender and native settings make it stable
<BluesKaj> on 14.04
<jarkko__> what is  baloo file?
<BluesKaj> jarkko__, baloo replaces nepomuk desktop search
<jarkko__> BluesKaj: how to disable?
<BluesKaj> if it was enabled when you upgraded then it's difficult to disable. Maybe the ppl at #kubuntu-devel can advise how to disable, maybe kill in the cli
<soee> jarkko__: any problemswith baloo ?
<jarkko__> soee: i dont have a need for it
<soee> ah ok, i see your entries on  #kubuntu-devel
<soee> i had problems with it when is tarted to index large file si think :)
<soee> processes take ~ 1,5gb ram and more
<soee> but after it finished doing the job its almost invisible in system
<antonio_> .
<De5c3nt> OMG someone is making a Descent styled shooter for Linux!!! If you love linux, please help get this greenlight http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=111075014
<BluesKaj> De5c3nt, please no spamming!
<vipamon>  xv f
<vipamon> hay alguien
<Unit193> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<vipamon> como pongo el kde de siempre?
<Walex> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Scunizi> Looking in the System Settings > Audio Recording > Recording it appears that "internal Audio Analog Stereo is greyed out.  I'm trying to record audio from my sound card and haven't been able to. I'm thinking this is the reason.. Any ideas?
<qdata> Scunizi: is that something new to KDE 4.13? Reason I ask is I have never seen a 'Audio Recording' in systemsettings...
<Scunizi> qdata: not sure if it's new or not.. I haven't had a need to look at these settings or configuration panel in quite a while.  How do I verify which version of KDE I have?
<qdata> easy way is to just select the Help menu in any KDE app and select the About Kde menu selection at bottom
<Scunizi> Looks like I'm on 4.12.3
<qdata> same here
<lordievader> Scunizi: Download pavucontrol, it gives you more options.
<Scunizi> lordievader: been there done that.. it's the same.
<qdata> in System settings -> Multimedia -> Audio and Video Settings  first tab is Device Preferences
<Scunizi> qdata: yep.. that's where Audio Recording > (choices.. Communicaiton: Recording: Control)  are located.
<qdata> if your 'Built-in Audio Analog'  is greyed out my first guess would be some kernel module support for your audio hardware is missing
<Scunizi> qdata: it is greyed out however it does play.. it just isn't accessable by Audacity or Sound Recorder
<qdata> make a note of what audio hardware you have and use lsmod command to look for what kinf of snd_xxxxx modules may be in use
<Scunizi> If I get audio through the analogue speakers and my usb headset you'd think I could monitor that stream for recording.
<qdata> next thing I'd look at is the second tab 'audio hardware setup'
<qdata> see if it is defaulting to the HDMI in a video card
<Scunizi> Here's the output of lsmod http://paste.ubuntu.com/7132284/
<qdata> well most of my experience is with microphone as an input
<Scunizi> Looking at the Audio Hardware Setup tab I can choose "Built-in Audio" in the Hardware section and in the Device Configuration set Playback as analog output.. :(
<Scunizi> recording from a mic either on my usb headset or webcam mic is not a problem.. just a stream playing through the sound card
<qdata> ah - OK
<qdata> not sure on recording streams like that but I'm sure it's doable somehow via pulseaudio
<qdata> just no real experience here with that
<qdata> another idea is run CLI command alsamixer
<Scunizi> yea.. pavucontrol is pulaudio's control and I can change the options but... nothing.. even changing the built in audio output to the usb headset then recording from that or the monitor of that device doesn't work. Very strange..
<qdata> make sure some channel you need isn't muted or disabled
<Scunizi> yep
<qdata> that's the lowest level of audio, next layer up is pulseadio so I'm thinking you need some pulesaudio plugin
<Scunizi> I'll check the package manager..
<qdata> I don't know as much about these as I should, but there are padevchooser, paprefs, paman, and the like
<Scunizi> padevchooser isn't in my package manager (running 12.04).  paprefs & paman are.. I'll check my google-fu against those packages to see what's what.
<qdata> I'm thinking mixer, and have noted in the past kmix doesn't show what's not there, eg a slider control won't come into existance until the stream is actually present
<qdata> then when the stream is inactive/gone it goes away
<qdata> but two things strike me - the greyed out analog audio stuff is somehow not a right thing, and maybe the mixer doesn't see the streams until they are active
<qdata> if the mixer isn't seeeing them audacity probably won't either
<qdata> beyond that I'm out of ideas    :-)
<Scunizi> qdata: thanks.. you are right in that the mixer doesn't see the streams until they are active.  I have been playing the continuous loop of Pharrell Williams Happy on youtube and "recording" to active the stream in all the relevant mixers (which it does).  I'm stumpped.. thanks for the help
<qdata> ugh - flash
<qdata> I see ALSA plugin [plugin container]; ALSA Playback but when I look at the Capture Streams tab in Kmix I see ' nothing is capturing audio'
<qdata> as a side-step in lieu of not being able to record a flash video you might consider youtube-dl
<qdata> I think it has an option in one of the command line switches to extract just the audio from flash
<qdata> been meaning to try that out
<nobull> Is there a solution to the Unable to connect to KDED under services
<shadeslayer> nobull: run kded4
<shadeslayer> in a konsole
<shadeslayer> what do you ger
<shadeslayer> *get
<nobull> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave. QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave. kded(2900) ColorD::connectToDisplay: RandR extension missing  kded(2900) ColorD::ColorD: Failed to connect to DISPLAY and get the needed resources  Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0". Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing 
<qdata> nobull: try turning Color daemon off in system settings -> Startup and shutdown -> Services Manager  and see if that helps anything
<nobull> qdata: that is where i get the error, when i try to get into there.
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> why don't I hear any sound output from my system?
<Roey> on Kubuntu 14.04
<Roey> make our ship go?
<qdata> nobull: try ps ax |grep /usr/lib/colord/colord and if it returns kill that process, then try to disable in systemsettings and restart KDE if disable succeeds
<nobull> got it. it was the xinerama for nvidia
<nobull> quit
<yruss> Hi! Does anybody solved the issue with system monitor displaying closed processes? Pretty annoyed with that
<yruss>  /msg NickServ identify ckwell
<yruss> hmmm
<Unit193> Changed your password I hope?
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yruss> :)) for sure)
<friti> Anyone else having plasma segfault in 14.04?
<friti> Hmmm... the culprit appears to be the worldclock plasmoid. I have however used it for several weeks without any issues....
<friti> Yup, that did the trick! However, i don;t know how to uninstall plasmoids, so i went to /usr/lib/kde4/ and renamed the lib that provides the plasmoid.
#kubuntu 2014-03-22
<TheShagg> Hey all, I just installed kubuntu in a virtualbox environment with 8 gb of space and my home folder has 0 bytes of space and using it is nearly impossible
<TheShagg> whats the best course of action to fix this
<TheShagg> any ideas?
<TheShagg> *sigh*... no idea how this file system is layed out
<Roey> hey how do I install kickoff
<Roey> ?
<yruss> Lol This channel is as dead as death.  :)
<TheShagg> yes it is
<TheShagg> why does hitting right ctrl + f8 act very badly
<TheShagg> how the heck do I use multiple desktops
<roney> TheShagg, what do you mean?
<roney> switching between them?
<TheShagg> i remember when I used to use linux there was a nice icon with a grid of 4 workspaces
<roney> unlock your widgets then add the pager widget to your task bar
<roney> that's it
<TheShagg> how would a person know this?
<roney> also, you can switch between multiple desktop by pressing ctrl+f<number of your desktop>
<roney> well, I know
<TheShagg> i see, when I search "desktop" it doesnt show up - only a bunch of lame crap
<TheShagg> but when i search the plural form, it shows up
<roney> not that, by default you kde comes with a single desktop enable
<roney> enabled
<roney> go to system settings to add more
<TheShagg> roney: they sure hide that setting well
<TheShagg> cant find it
<roney> Workspace Behavior > Virtual Desktops
<roney> I guess that's how it is in english.
<TheShagg> yeah, thanks
<TheShagg> i appreciate the help
<roney> you're welcome
<sledge> hey guys i have a problem with muon software manager
<roney> which problem?
<sledge> well
<sledge> it says Could not download packages
<sledge> whenever i try to update
<roney> try changing your mirrors
<sledge> mirrors? what you mean the source list?
<roney> sledge, yes. I mean the server you're currently downloading from.
<roney> sledge, or try to upate from the command line and see what happens.
<sledge> sudo apt-get install update???
<roney> that will just update your sources list
<roney> but it helps
<roney> do that and see what happens
<sledge> what should i change it to
<sledge> ive already tried that
<sledge> several times
<valorie> I always do `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<TheShagg> i know this is probably a dumb request, but im trying to run nexuiz and my kubuntu is in a virtualbox, but it won't properly work with the mouse
<TheShagg> otherwise everything looks like it should work
<roney> TheShagg, running VirtualBox?
<TheShagg> nexuiz inside kubuntu inside virtualbox
<roney> If so, download its extra addons for better integration and mouse support.
<TheShagg> it had the integration working right out of the box
<roney> You sure?
<roney> Did you download the addons?
<TheShagg> well, the mouse is automatically captured
<sledge> hm
<sledge> TheShagg, do you have guest additions
<roney> sledge, That's what I'm asking him.
<TheShagg> i thought that was one of the major things guest additions does
<roney> TheShagg, question is: do you have it or not?
<TheShagg> im trying to find out
<TheShagg> but nothing is easy with a new OS
<TheShagg> like where the heck is the CD drive
<TheShagg> bah
<roney> TheShagg, you can check that from VirtualBox itself.
<roney> Though I don't remember where exactly.
<TheShagg> really?
<TheShagg> wtf, why cant you run shell scripts from dolphin
<roney> You can. But that's not the default behavior.
<roney> Context Menu > Properties > Permissions
<roney> Then mark it as executable.
<TheShagg> it was executable
<TheShagg> but when you right click, there is no execute anywhere
<roney> Do as I said. Go to the permissions tab then mark it as executable.
<roney> To run it you just have to click.
<roney> Click on it after it has been marked.
<TheShagg> fine, but the menu is still stupid
<TheShagg> well i ran the autorun script for vbox additions
<TheShagg> it seemed to run without error
<roney> everything installed?
<TheShagg> I have no idea how I would know that
<TheShagg> lol
<roney> Well. The installer is a graphical tool with a progress bar and such.
<TheShagg> mine wasnt
<roney> Then you're doing it wrong. :-)
<TheShagg> well, mounting the iso did nothing
<TheShagg> so i navigated to autorun.sh and ran it
<TheShagg> and now dolphin appears to be popping up off screen
<TheShagg> lol
<TheShagg> apparently i have dual monitors setup
<TheShagg> and its just now working well at all
<roney> nice
<TheShagg> yay and now its in a video mode that is hiding the controls for vbox
<roney> change your resolution then
<roney> the thing with guest additions is that it will find the right resolution for your screen
<roney> just as an example
<roney> however, if you're facing such a problem, then guest additions is not installed apparently
<TheShagg> i guess i needed to hit ctrl+c
<TheShagg> hitting ctrl+h forced a shutdown
<TheShagg> wtf
<roney> it used to be quite easy for me.
<roney> but I won't install virtualbox just to tell you how to do that
<roney> TheShagg, install virtualbox-guest-x11
<roney> may help you increase graphics performance
<TheShagg> well i need to get a mouse pointer really
<roney> What's your host OS?
<TheShagg> win7
<roney> meh
<TheShagg> i just dont have the mouse pointer in the game
<TheShagg> i have it in kubuntu just fine
<TheShagg> and its really annoying when you cant exit the game
<TheShagg> is there a trick for that?
<roney> Did you enable VirtualBox 3D acceleration?
<TheShagg> yes
<TheShagg> well i cant do anything until i get the game to close
<TheShagg> ok i was able to tab through options
<roney> as a last resource, you may try to install VirtualBox Extension Pack
<roney> Available here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
 * roney goes to sleep
<roney> bye you all!
<TheShagg> bah, muon searching for gcc returns nothing
<TheShagg> how stupid
<valorie> TheShagg: the muon package manager gets it
<TheShagg> what do you mean
<TheShagg> im in muon, i search gcc, it finds 2 unrelated things
<valorie> muon discover doesn't find it though
<TheShagg> yes, that is what i said
<valorie> probably because it isn't labeled as an application
<valorie> I usually use the muon package manager
<valorie> or just `apt-cache search`
<valorie> which is quicker
<valorie> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.122ubuntu3)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-2ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 41 kB
<valorie> hehe
<valorie> or cheat!
<nlsthzn> hi, kubuntu 14.04 and see that foreign characters are showing up us blocks (specifically in Clementine music player)... what am I missing?
<valorie> nlsthzn: you are about the third person I've heard report that
<valorie> including one of the kubuntu devels
<valorie> you might write to the devel list and put a link to a screenshot
<valorie> I don't think they know enough yet for you to file a bug
<nlsthzn> ah ok... this is a recent development too... I installed last week and it was fine... installed this from latest daily yesterday and it is like this
<valorie> yup, just showed up, but there are so few reports yet
<valorie> they haven't pinned down a cause to start on a fix
<nlsthzn> mail sent
<valorie> thank you, nlsthzn
<nlsthzn> np, hope it helps... as it helps me too :)
<alphacrypt> a
<alphacrypt> sorry
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Trudko> guys i have weird error on ubuntu when install gem rails http://pastie.org/8958662 if I do ruby -v it returns 1.9.3 not sure when 1.9.1 came from
<Trudko> ou so installing ruby 1.9.1-dev worked for some reason no  idea why
<pramiti>  http://pastebin.com/iiBseHQm i am getting this error while installing kdelibs5-dev
<pramiti>  i read this is beacuse of conflict between kdelibs5-dev and pkg-kde-tools 0.14.2ubuntu5
<pramiti> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-dev_4%3a4.12.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.4~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/preparetips', which is also in package pkg-kde-tools 0.14.2ubuntu5
<pramiti> i removed kdelibs5-dev package and tried to install again.. still same problem
<pramiti> please help
<kdeuser56> pramiti: did you sudo apt-get update?
<kdeuser56> pramiti: do you have any ppas?
<pramiti> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports yes i have ppas
<pramiti> i used it to install kde pim
<pramiti> yes i did sudp apt-get update..
<pramiti> shoukd i try sudo apt-get distro-update ?
<kdeuser56> pramiti: yes of course. which ubuntu version are you on?
<pramiti> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<kdeuser56> pramiti: do dist-upgrade, see if the conflict is still present, if yes, tell me, or report directly on #kubuntu-devel
<pramiti> upgrade or update ?
<kdeuser56> pramiti: how many versions are your installed packages back?
<pramiti> which packages ? kdelibs5-dev ?
<kdeuser56> pramiti: in general, all ones ...
<pramiti> n how to tell ?
<kdeuser56> pramiti: dist-upgrade and see what it wants to upgrade
<kdeuser56> pramiti: but I can't help you in a competent way here, because I do not maintain backports ppa and I do not use 12.04
<kdeuser56> pramiti: before you screw your system, please ask Riddell, yofel, or shadeslayer, or someone on #kubuntu-devel
<pramiti> http://pastebin.com/itnHftAq
<pramiti> ohh so i shouldnt do dist-upgrade ?
<kdeuser56> pramiti: no really necessary
<kdeuser56> pramiti: those packages wont change anything
<pramiti> ohh.. so are they online ? wen they come on irc
<kdeuser56> pramiti: please paste output of "sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev"
<pnunn> ++++++
<pnunn> +
<pramiti> kdeuser56: http://pastebin.com/AjTY6JED
<kdeuser56> pramiti: try http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/fix-dpkg-error-trying-to-overwrite-x.html
<kdeuser56> pramiti: I do not take any responsibility for this, but you could try (on your own risk): sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-dev_4%3a4.12.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.4~ppa1_i386.deb && sudo apt-get install -f
<pramiti> kdeuser56: should i wait then ?
<kdeuser56> pramiti: it's your decision, but it does not look like you need to inform the mentioned people, because it is not a package conflict imho
<kdeuser56> pramiti:  but the command I pasted will simply force to overwrite the file, that held the install of kdelibs-dev
<pramiti> kdeuser56: ok then i m trying
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kdeuser56> pramiti: I would go for it, if something unexpected happens, simply reinstall pkg-kde-tools 0.14.2ubuntu5 and force overwrite there too and you should have the initial version of the conflicting files
<kdeuser56> pramiti: alternatively you can simply make a backup of /usr/bin/preparetips, which is the conflicting file ... (
<kdeuser56> pramiti: the conflicting file is nothing dramatic, just a perl script responsible for translations if I got that right
<pramiti> how to check if kdelibs5-dev is installed
<kdeuser56> pramiti: did it exit sucessfully?
<kdeuser56> pramiti: simply type: sudo apt-get install  kdelibs5-dev .... if it says already at newest version, nothing to do you have installed it ;-)
<pramiti> yes :)
<kdeuser56> pramiti: alright, then everything should work now :-)
<pramiti> ok  thanks :)
<gunar> hello
<gunar> can i ask a question?
<BluesKaj> hi gunar, yes ask away :)
<gunar> i am new with kubuntu and it does not poweroff correct, can you help me?
<BluesKaj> gunar, laptop or desktop?
<gunar> i have to push my power button for like 5 seconds to poweroff notebook
<gunar> notebook
<BluesKaj> gunar, have you updated and upgraded since installing kubuntu?
<gunar> no
<gunar> or i am not sure, i tried to update
<BluesKaj> did you use the muon package manager?
<gunar> no
<BluesKaj> terminal?
<gunar> oh, no terminal
<gunar> i am not familiar with it
<gunar> i guess it was the muon packet manager
<gunar> it is updating now
<yofel> kdeuser56: the next time something like this comes up it would be nice if you or the reporter filed a bug on https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ - this time I'll take care of it without one
<kdeuser56> yofel: oh sorry, thought it was just a local conflict ...
<kdeuser56> yofel: will do it better next time
<yofel> hard to tell sometimes, here it's apt not knowing that it has to upgrade pkg-kde-tools before kdelibs5-dev, which has to be set in the packaging. As the packages are from the PPA we can fix it
<BluesKaj> yofel evem
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> yofel, even after kwin upgrades,
<BluesKaj> I'm still having screen blanking issues if i try to use OpenGL and raster, thinking it could be the intel i915 graphics driver
<kdeuser56> yofel: btw, I have fixed the icon alignment in kmix: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/115408/
<yofel> kdeuser56: sweet! thanks
<kdeuser56> yofel: oh wrong one :D https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/116974/
<yofel> BluesKaj: I'm really not a graphics expert, if you think it's the driver and not kde #ubuntu-x might be able to figure out what to file a bug againt
<BluesKaj> xrender and native work fine, but it's disappointing to have to forgo the few desktop effects that I use.
<BluesKaj> yofel, yes I will after doing some more research if <i don'
<BluesKaj> t come up with a fix
<kalib> Hello guys, just updated my Kuuntu and now my flash stoped working. Any tip?
<soee> kalib: in Firefox  ?
<kalib> soee: just tested on chromium
<kalib> why?
<soee> kalib: for chromium you might want to install pepper
<kalib> soee: apt-get install peper?
<soee> kalib: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/01/pepper-flash-player-installer-for.html
<kalib> when I tried apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<kalib> I got an error saying that it's impossible to find this package
<BluesKaj> soee, that's for 14.04 tho, dunno if it will work for kalib
<kalib> BluesKaj: 14.04? But that's a dev version, right? We're at 13.10
<soee> oh kalib and what Kubnutu version are you running ?
<soee> ah :)
<BluesKaj> kalib, yes exactly , there might be one for 13.10, but it's most likely a ppa
<soee> kalib: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/install-pepper-flash-player-for.html
<soee> its available for saucy https://launchpad.net/~skunk/+archive/pepper-flash?field.series_filter=saucy
<BluesKaj> BBL
<kalib> let me try your first link..
<aljosa> i've tried "do-release-upgrade -d" but it failed. are there any logs somewhere or a way how i can upgrade to 14.04?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<kalib> soee: worked. thanks
<soee> aljosa: failed with some error  ?
<aljosa> soee: "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade."
<BluesKaj> aljosa, make sure you update and upgrade before doing the release-upgrade
<aljosa> BluesKaj: did that. i'm now removing all PPAs
<BluesKaj> yes aljosa, sometimes the ppas will interfere , altho they aren't supposed to do so.
<aljosa> where can i find what was by default in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<BluesKaj> aljosa, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<aljosa> thanks
<snele> BluesKaj:  I beleive these problems come from new sna acceleration method (which seems to be still buggy)
<snele> change it to uxa in xorg.conf
<snele> Option "AccelMethod" "uxa"
<snele> many users still have problems with sna acceleration
<BluesKaj> snele, i found this altho it's for arch, I/m going to give it a try https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_Graphics
<kubuntutester> Hi there, I'm just trying Quassel on Kubuntu 14.04 (daily-snapshot) right now :)
<kubuntutester> does anybody know of a better QT4 scanner application than Skanlite? I'm looking for somthing that can scan & print, as well as save a scan as PDF
<TheLancerb1> I'm having problems running certain programs on Kubuntu 4.8.5 mostly Dolphin and Gwenview.
<TheLancerb1> They take around ~30secs to start up, and after the 30secs no window shows up. They also disappear from the taskbar after the 30secs, but they are still running when I check System Activity.
<TheLancerb1> The problem began probably 30 minutes ago.
<TheLancerb1> Also Kontact and KOrganizer are having the same issue as Dolphin and Gwenview.
<snele> BluesKaj: did "uxa" fixed your problems?
<snele> BluesKaj: I don't know does arch instructions work in kubuntu
<snele> how to make xorg.conf in kubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<snele> and then you should change "sna" to "uxa" in xorg.conf
<Scunizi> up
<BluesKaj> snele, I'm going to stick with sna fo now, since I'm running a dev OS Kubuntu 14.04, assuming the problem will fixed by the time the OS is officially released. it runs fine with xrender/native settings
<ndeeprose1> hello
<ndeeprose1> hi doug
<ndeeprose1> hi ksinny
<serranellus> hi, I have a simple question: Is Kubuntu slower then Xubuntu?
<serranellus> I'm going to install one of them...
<qdata> serranellus: that is a somewhat 'loaded' question - the slower/faster question depends.....
<qdata> the main difference between the two is not the underlying operating system part of the distro, but rather which desktop
<qdata> one is xfce and the other is kde
<serranellus> I could imagine, however with 512 mb of ram which one would you choose?
<serranellus> thx
<qdata> there is your crux - for older slower hardware with small ram xfce might be a better choice
<serranellus> ok, thanks a lot
<qdata> I haven't used xfce in a very long time, and sporadically when I did was just to try it out
<qdata> kde is a more full-fledged/ full blown desktop than xfce and I prefer KDE
<lordievader> serranellus: I think KDE is a bit more resource hungry than XFCE.
<qdata> +1 to that
<serranellus> I did recently and the performances were great
<qdata> if you run latest high performance hardware you will notice less of a difference in subjectively perceived "speed"
<serranellus> but mysteriously Xubuntu did not playback any video file
<qdata> for example my mom's old atom n450 based netbook runs better with lubuntu (LXDE desktop)
<serranellus> where on the same device Ubuntu worked more slowly but flawlessly
<serranellus> On mine Lubuntu doesn't work at all: black screen!
<qdata> these are video-hardware related problems
<qdata> the nvidia blob binary is much faster than the nouveau open source driver
<qdata> same for fglrx vs radeonhd
<serranellus> But it shows that the DE is not the only difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<qdata> if you don't have 3d accelerated hardware plus one of these your desktop will be slow
<serranellus> Let's try Kubuntu now!
<lordievader> The core of all Ubuntu flavours should be the same.
<qdata> the reason is the widget set toolkits that make the things like the corner of a window box, etc use the 3d accel in hardware - without that it falls back to software/CPU based rendering
<serranellus> yes but belive me: on xubuntu I had no video playback support at all, even if on firefox I could watch anything in streaming
<serranellus> On Ubuntu all video files were reproducted without problems
<serranellus> Thank you, qdata, and "see" you again!
<qdata> I don't have any direct experience currently with xfce, but it sounds like you're missing some the restricted codecs/libdvdcss and related stuff
<qdata> you should be able to get video playback on xfce - not aware of any real reason why it shouldn't
<serranellus> No, no! Xubuntu restricted extras and extras addons were installed
<qdata> kde is happier with a gig or 2 of ram
<qdata> 512MB is a tad tight
<qdata> while you're poking around you might look at LXDE too
<qdata> for comparison purposes
<qdata> serranellus: at any rate best wishes and good luck in yout endeavors!   :-)
<serranellus> Ok, thanks again! bb
<lordievader> Erm qdata: 22-20:20 < serranellus> On mine Lubuntu doesn't work at all: black screen!
<lordievader> Although I suppose that could be fixable, but hey if Kubuntu works, why bother.
<bprompt> if it ain't broken, don't fix it :P
<qdata> lordievader: I think the black screen thing could be fixed, but if in try it out/test mode easier to look for something that "Just Works"
<Guest12810> hi
<venom> Hai
<venom> man this is dead
<Roey> Hi. I'm trying to install the NVidia 334.21 drivers on my Kubuntu 14.04 system.  It seems to install ok, though it does mention before it started compiling compilation.  In KDE, I see that I can't get the OpenGL-based Desktop Effects working.
<Roey> how can I diagnose this?
<lordievader> Roey: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci -k|grep -A2 VGA"?
<Roey> lordievader:  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9714933
<Roey> 750 Ti
<lordievader> Roey: It is using the nVidia driver though.
<Roey> lordievader:  correct.
<Roey> lordievader:  the specific problem is that I get errors when I try enabling the OpenGL-based Desktop Effects in System Settings.
<lordievader> Does nvidiaxconfig complain about things?
<Roey> no
<Roey> nvidia-xconfig
<Roey> it does not complain about anything
<lordievader> Roey: Hmm, then I don't really know what the problem can be. :(
<Roey> ah it's okay
<Roey> in the end it'll get sorted out.
<Roey> once 14.04 releases
<Roey> which is when? april 22?
<lordievader> The 17th: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<Roey> oh wonderful!
<Roey> almost in sight!
<lordievader> \o/
<Roey> oh,
<soee> Roey: but in 14.04 you will get 331 by default
<soee> they work nice for me with nvidia-prime
<snele> Roey: you can try with resetting kwin to its defaults
<snele> rm ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<snele> and then alt+f2 and type
<snele> kwin --replace
<snele> :)
<Roey> soee:  what's that?
<Roey> soee:  yes I see that 14.04 defaults to 331.....
<Roey> soee:  I hope a PPA package will pop up soon.
<Roey> snele:  what does that effectively do?
<snele> Roey: It resets desktop effects (kwin) to its default settings
<snele> Roey: maybe its not problem with your nvidia drivers. sometimes kwin get buggy and disables effects for now reason
<Roey> ok
<Roey> yeah and I  noticed a bug in Pager too.
<Roey> things still seem buggy in general
<Roey> I am having BTRFS errors as well.
<snele> Roey: Pager is configured by kwin too
<Roey> alright
<Roey> if I reset kwin's settings, will I have to re-configure it by hand afterwards?
<snele> Roey: yea. in system settings>desktop effects
<Roey> alright.
<Roey> I'll do that then.
<Roey> actually I'll just move it
<snele> and reconfigure Pager
<Roey> done
<snele> do kwin --replace afterwards
<snele> Roey: btw for me 14.04 is rock solid
<snele> :)
<DarthFrog> snele: How long have you been running Trusty?
<Roey> ah
<Roey> ok things seem to get better now.
<Roey> definitely looks smoother
<Roey> let's open systme settings...
<snele> DarthFrog: since begining of february
<DarthFrog> Sounds like a winner. :-)
<Roey> ah ok!
<Roey> wonderful
<Roey> snele:  you're right, this works! Thanks!
<snele> Roey: yea that is my fix when kwin goes crazy :)
<snele> glad I helped
<Roey> that should be in the FAQ
<Roey> and if it is then shame on me
<Roey> thanks again :)
<Roey> my system was in this lame state for the past two weeks
<valorie> Roey: I've been running it for a few weeks as well
<Roey> ahh
<valorie> so far, so good
<Roey> I have issues with BTRFS that's been patched already
<Roey> I am unsure if that patch has been applied downstream
<Roey> by the way, hello Valorie!
<valorie> although virtuoso just crashed and I'm reporting a bug
<valorie> hi Roey
<valorie> and then apport crashed while trying to report the bug!
<valorie> fun with beta
<Roey> :)
<Roey> snele:  btw another bug:
<Roey> when I type in the Lancelot edit field,
<Roey> it's white-on-white.  And I've seen it also in the search field  in getting new window decorations dialog
<Roey> there too.
<Roey> AND
<Roey> how do I get kicker??
<Roey> I can't seem to get it
<Roey> er, kickoff
<Roey> the default kde menu
<snele> Roey: I don't use Lancelot
<snele> you can find kickoff i widgets
<snele> everything you see on panel are widgets btw
<snele> homerun kicker is nice menu too
<snele> you can find it in repositories
<snele> plasma-widget-homerun-kicker is package name
<snele> :)
<snele> about white-on-white thing, that is probably problem with color scheme you are using
<Roey> I just want kickoff.
<Roey> right now I don't see it.
<Roey> (When I look through the widget list)
<snele> Roey: in search bar when i type "menu" it pops up
#kubuntu 2014-03-23
<Roey> yeah, no I don't see it.
<Roey> I want the one with the search bar on the bottom
<Roey> kickoff.
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm having a problem with openconnect using networkmanager....I know I'm setting the right user/pass, but it the authentication failed
<m_tadeu> and the log says it's connected
<jperry1988> lisst
<jperry1988> list
<amichair> hi, apt-get autoremove is suck at "Updating /boot/extlinux/linux.cfg" for many minutes... even ctrl-c doesn't abort it - what's the safest way to proceed?
<amichair> s/suck/stuck/
<amichair> never mind, I disconnected an external drive and it came back to life (aborted though), hope the system is in a good state
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jaapio> hi, I got a problem with my second hdmi screen in kubuntu. For some reason it doen's refresh fast enough so you can draw a mouse track
<jaapio> after installing the nvidia drivers the second screen doesn't work at all
<jaapio> I have an Asus n56vm with a GT 630m card installed
<melkor> So has anybody else had a 'cannot start dbus' error?
<melkor> My system was looking for qdbus in qt5/bin/qdbus, but I only have one in qt4/bin/qdbus. I changed the link and it works now, I wonder if something is wrong
<yofel> melkor: which kubuntu version?
<melkor> 14.04
<yofel> which kde-workspace-bin version?
<melkor> yofel: do I check that with dpkg?
<yofel> yes, apt-cache policy or dpkg -l will tell you
<melkor> Source: kde-workspace
<melkor> Version: 4:4.11.6-0ubuntu4
<yofel> hm, that's not supposed to happen with that version
<melkor> I just got another updated kernel. I'm rebooting.
<melkor> It seems to be ok with the qdbus from qt4 linked. Now is there a way to stop baloo from running. That thing is not good.
<tsimpson> sounds like bug #1295835
<ubottu> bug 1295835 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "qdbus is missing dependency over qdbus-qt5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295835
<melkor> yes exactly that.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rope> Hi, on a Kubuntu 12.04 setup with kubuntu backports enabled, all updates applied, I experience the following: In Dolphin File Manager, the 'Recently Accessed' and 'Search For' parts of the left panel sometimes disappear and the reappear. Anyone a hint on this?
<rope> Another question about IRC: If I suspend my notebook now, will I receive all the messages in this channel when I resume from suspend?
<lordievader> rope: Not if you don't have your client running on some server and connecting to it with screen, or similair.
<rope> Ok, thanks.
<skomorokh> hiya... i have an unmounted partition on a drive i'd like to stay spun down. using /proc/sys/vm/block_dump i see that systemd-udevd spins it up in reaction to (something?) and reads some blocks. only it. the other drives (all partitions mounted) stay suspended. at the end of several of these systemd-udevd reads there is one access to block 0 by udisks-part-id
<skomorokh> nothing in /etc/udev/rules.d looks disk-y
<skomorokh> and policykit/udisks terrify me. i tried to understand it, it burned a day of my life and i cringe every time i think i want to deal with it
<pramiti> can u tell me the the command to download qjosn.. sudo apt-get qjson . doesnt exist..
<pramiti> is it libqjson-dev or qjson-devel
<lordievader> pramiti: You might mean libqjson0
<lordievader> !info libqjson0
<ubottu> libqjson0 (source: qjson): Qt-based library that maps JSON data to QVariant objects. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-2 (saucy), package size 64 kB, installed size 170 kB
<pramiti> how to check if its installed.. qjson --version
<pramiti> and for this  Gpgme , GNU Privacy Guard (GPG/PGP) support ? i am not getting directly by name..sudo apt-get install ?
<lordievader> pramiti: apt-cache policy <package-name>
<pramiti> is is saying unable to loacte package
<lordievader> apt-cache policy libqjson0 should give you the version installed (if any) and what is available.
<pramiti_> a
<pramiti_> a
<m_tadeu_> hi...I'm having a problem with openconnect using networkmanager....I know I'm setting the right user/pass, but it the authentication failed
<m_tadeu_> and the log says it's connected
<pramiti_> Gpgme , GNU Privacy Guard (GPG/PGP) support  and this ? there is no direct command for this ? sudo apt-get install
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_, is this a cisco router or just the vpn service ?
<BluesKaj> or both?
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: how can I verify that?
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: best guess is both
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_, what router/modem do you use, and do you subscribe to cisco vpn
<BluesKaj> because openconnect is a cisco app if you check in muon
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: in deed....it's the connection to mycompanies vpn...they tell us to use anyconnect, but I would prefer to use networkmanager for that matter
<m_tadeu_> since we're using anyconnect, it must be a cisco router, I guess
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_, Network Manager can handle vpn connections as long as you have it setup in "edit connections" in your vpn client
<BluesKaj> the username and pasword is usually provided by the cisco s
<BluesKaj> server
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: yes...I can login properly with anyconnect and sometimes (few) with networkmanager....most of the time it fails (authentication failure) despite the log says it's connected
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_, anyconnect? thought you were using openconnect or is anyconnect a winows client?
<BluesKaj> windows client*
<BluesKaj> maybe the authentication failure is a bug, check your IP address with and without anyconnect or openconnect
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: it's a linux client too...I'm using that because I can't connect most of the time
<m_tadeu_> openconnect works fine, 'cos I can use it in my fedora machine, I guess
<BluesKaj> ok, but check your IP with and without vpn, here, http://myip.ms/
<BluesKaj> if they show different locations then your vpn is connecting
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: using openconnect through the command line works flawlessly
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_, there's your answer :)
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: yeah I figured....just checking if someone knew any workaround.....can't findany bugs reported with that, so....I'll post one
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_, you could check with support in the #cisco chat too
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: yeah....thanx a bunch
<BluesKaj> m_tadeu_, do you have 'network-manager-openconnect' plugin installed?
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: just managed to connect....I can connect in about 10% of the times
<BluesKaj> yes m_tadeu_ but what about my question above ?
<m_tadeu_> BluesKaj: It's installed
<BluesKaj> ok
<Ab3L> hi
<Roey> hihi
<Ab3L> who can help me in some setting? i want to create a network folder in this machine (kubuntu 13.10), so that my printer can save scanned documents. smbd and nmbd are working. i created a folder and setted it in preference to be shared through samba and gave a name "PDF". In the printer I've to set the address of this folder (the help is "\\pc\folder", but doesn't help me). I think I've also need
<Ab3L> to change the workgroup of this pc (but don't find where).
<Roey> Ab3L:  I don't know, but others here will (ask BluesKaj)
<Ab3L> do you have any idea of what should i put as "\\pc\folder"?
<Roey> BluesKaj:  what do you think the issue is?
<Ab3L> Roey: maybe you know where to change the workgroup, don't you?
<Roey> Ab3L:  I do not personally, no, but I would help you if I had time
<Roey> (at the moment I'm kind of busy with other things)
<Ab3L> ok. i found something in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, Roey , my printer skillset is rather limited, since I just send anything needing a printer to wife's Windows pc, which is connected to a Lexmark printer that has little or no linux support
<Roey> ah
<odium> How might I enable the optical output on my compy?
<BluesKaj> odium, optical audio?
<odium> yush
<BluesKaj> most likely spdif in alsamixer\
<odium> I unmuted it therer
<odium> but no avail
<Dr_Anas> Hi
<BluesKaj> also choose it as default in systemsettings>multimedia>audio&video settings>device preference, then test your choice
<BluesKaj> odium,^
<BluesKaj> hi Dr_Anas
<baltolkien> Why not all the plasmoids are avaible on lock screen?
<odium> thank you I'll try that
<BluesKaj> odium, what's your audio chip ?
<phodius> hello ppl
<phodius> im looking for where  i would find the source for plasma-shell kde5?
<BluesKaj> phodius, assume that's a ppa, check launchpad
<phodius> but i wanting to build it i have it installed from ppa
<phodius> or you saying there a ppa with the source?
<phodius> but cheers anyhow
<Ab3L> ok. the printer finds the folder, but it says it cannot write
<BluesKaj> phodius, update and upgrade then install plasma-shell kde5
<BluesKaj> or is it source code and you have to compile?
<phodius> i have got it running via neon5-env then command plasma-shell
<phodius> yeah i want o compile the source code
<phodius> *to
<phodius> i have compile it all before on archlinux but im using ubuntu 14.04
<phodius> probbably i should go back to arch so much easyier to find sources
<BluesKaj> I see you asked in the devel chat or check this out, http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE#Using_Project_Neon_version_of_KDE_Workspace
<Ab3L> ok. the printer finds the folder, but it says it cannot write <-- headache
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, write a text file or?
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: it should be a pdf file
<BluesKaj> pdf files have to be converted to text afaik
<phodius> ah thanks man  i need the kdesrc-build script which is on the link in the page
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: if i try to connect to the folder, i have the message that i've not the rights to write.
<BluesKaj> unless you use the photo option
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: from the printer i can create only pdf files
<BluesKaj> are you scanning documents?
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: at the moment i'm only making some test. but even if i put my login and password, the message i get is "Incorrect credentials". that means that the printer finds the folder, but cannot connect to it.
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, why not choose the folder first then print it from there
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: from dolphin, i setted the rights to read and write to the group and user (chmod gu+rw)
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: i cannot see the folder from the printer. i think it is not shown because there's no right to write or the credentials are fault (but what does it mean? wrong password? is the password for samba different from my usual password?)
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: i may need to install some package, don't i?
<BluesKaj> make sure the folder is shared
<progers> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi progers
<progers> I have some problems with cannon i-sensys MF-4018 printer, he just say
<progers> "src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 514, err = 0Â¥nError Response:ReqNo=2, SeqNo=3,opvpErrorNo=-2" without printing anything
<progers> I have installed the drivers from official cannon site
<progers> i have Kubuntu 14.04 amd64
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: it is shared. i see it in dolphin under network\samba shared\myworkgroup\.......
<BluesKaj> progers, for 14.04 support ask in #ubuntu+1
<progers> BluesKaj: Ok
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: maybe i should set some protocol. the printer give this info: Note: To protect the device and the network, the browser is capable of communicating with the device using a standard, HTTPS connection over an encrypted Secure Sockets Layer (SSL). In addition, the device can support up to 128-bit encryption for servicing HTTPS. These credentials are stored encrypted in the device memory.
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-set-up-a-webgui-based-print-server-on-ubuntu-server-using--swat-cups-and-samba
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: interesting. from dolphin i see the contenent of the folder, but i cannot open any document. it asks me always login and password.
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: i don't think that helps. can you help me to make a real shared folder?
<Ab3L> mmh... windbind. maybe i need this.
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, navigate to the folder, right click on it, choose properties, choose the share tab
<BluesKaj> then go from there with the settings you want
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: this way? http://wstaw.org/m/2014/03/23/plasma-desktopPI2031.png
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, do you want everyone to have control or just you?
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: not really, but at first i try to do so, so that i hope to be able to have some control. then, if i can control it, i'll put more restrictions.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Ab3L> BluesKaj: if i test it from dolphin (i look in "smb://192.168.1.XX/PDF", where XX is the end of my ip) i've been asked login and password. always.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Have you set up an smb password for the user you are trying to login as?
<Ab3L> lordievader: where do i set it?
<lordievader> Ab3L: On the smb host: sudo smbpasswd <username>
<Ab3L> lordievader: never done it. i try now.
<lordievader> That might explain the auth errors.
<Ab3L> lordievader: nice. first step solved.
<Ab3L> i've a shared folder from my pc to my pc itself.
<Ab3L> now i'll try from another machine.
<Ab3L> it says "The test has been completed successfully."
<pramiti> can u tell me is there difference in methods ..  if i install kdepimlibs from ubuntu softare centre and i f do git clone from anogit/kde and do make and make clean.. ??
<lordievader> pramiti: There will probably be a difference in version numbers, and that in turn might lead to dependency issues.
<Ab3L> solved. thanks.
<lordievader> :)
<pramiti> okk
<Wordrobite> salut! =)
<osbinas> <Wordrobite> absoliut :D
<odium> where do I even begin with getting kernel sources and configuring them with kubuntu?
<odium> oh, I got it. nvm.
<pramiti> for kdebaloo: its asking to install KFileMetaData.. i cant find the corresponding package to install ? sudp apt-get install ___ ??
<pramiti> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/universe/base/kfilemetadata-dbg i found this.. should i download from here
<SorenHolm> Hi
<SorenHolm> I have pulse
<pramiti_> sudo apt-get install libkfilemetadata-dev says cant locate package ?
<pramiti_> how to onstall the package ?
<SorenHolm> I have pulseaudio started up twice. Is that something you also have ?
<odium> If I am compiling a new kernel, do I need to run something special to make an initramfs; do I need one?
<pramiti_> i want to dowload the following package using sudo apt-get ? please help
<pramiti_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/libkfilemetadata-dev/download
<pramiti_> i change my /etc/apt/aource/list file and added deb http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe
<pramiti_> its still not able to find the package.. please help
<pramiti_> i want to dowload the following package using sudo apt-get ? please help http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/libkfilemetadata-dev/download i change my /etc/apt/aource/list file and added deb http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main universe its still not able to find the package.. please help
<ikonia> pramiti_: you don't just do that
<ikonia> pramiti_: mixing repos is bad
<pramiti_> ikonia: what should i do ? i want to install libkfilemetadata-dev from terminal ?
<ikonia> what distribution are you currently using ?
<pramiti_> with sudo apt-get install command it says cant find the package..
<pramiti_> i have ubuntu 12.04 lts
<ikonia> right, pull the trusty repos out of your config then
<ikonia> you're not using trusty, so don't use trusty repos
<pramiti_> okk i have deleted the line
<ikonia> find that package built for 12.04
<ikonia> or upgrade the whole distro to 14.04 when it's released
<pramiti_> ikonia :O but i build kdepimlibs in 5 days.. will all that be gone too after upgarding ?
<ikonia> you built it ? how
<pramiti_> i mean i installed it.. it took so much time solving dependicies..
<pramiti_> i compiled from the kdepimlibs code i mean
<ikonia> that doesn't sound like a good move
<pramiti_> i searched a lot i cant find it for 12.04 ?
<ikonia> depending on where/how you installed that and if it conflicts with any packages rom 14.04 you may well lose it, or more realistically your upgrade will fail
<pramiti_> i have to compile it as i am working in open source kdepim and baloo
<pramiti_> ohh is there any alternate soltution ?
<ikonia> I don't understand why you "have" to compile it - that's up to you though
<pramiti_> It will be realesed on 17th april.. i cant wait
<pramiti_> i have to work on open source project baloo.. and need that file libkfilemetadata-dev
<pramiti_> should i manually install it ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I've said to you 3 times "no"
<pramiti_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/libkfilemetadata-dev/download this site has mirror through which i can manually install
<pramiti_> okk.. :(
<pramiti_> so this is dead end :O
<pramiti_> should i install another distro then ?
<pramiti_> a
<ikonia> if you want to
<pramiti_> ikonia : no other solution ?
<ikonia> what do you want me to say ?
<ikonia> you shouldn't mix repos - you've manually compiled stuff breaking the dependency list, ???? what do you want me to say
<pramiti_> ohh.. any way of having  kdelibkfilemetadata-dev in 12.04 ?
<ikonia> this is a waste of time
<ikonia> do whatever you want to do
<pramiti_> so can u just suggest me a distro ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> ubuntu 14.04 would be a logical choice - but apparantly you can't wait, so no
<pramiti_> ohh.. okk :(
#kubuntu 2015-03-16
<kaidelong> kdesu is missing
<kaidelong> does kubuntu use something else, or did it somehow get removed?
<kaidelong> I cannot install updates right now because the update manager can't get authorization
<valorie> kaidelong: I did updates today
<valorie> how are you doing them?
<kaidelong> valorie: the built in GUI update notifier/manager
<kaidelong> Muon, I think it's called
<kaidelong> Muon won't let me install updates
<valorie> interesting
<kaidelong> this is the default account generated by the installer so it should have wheel, well I know it has wheel because sudo works
<kaidelong> there's no kdesu on my system so maybe that's the problem but it might just be because kubuntu does something else
<valorie> have you checked launchpad to see if this has been reported?
<kaidelong> how do I do that?
 * valorie goes to check for kdesu
<valorie> oh, what version of kubuntu are you updating?
<valorie> I would do `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade` but I'm in vivid
<kaidelong> trusty tahr LTS
<kaidelong> apparently kdesu is missing because kubuntu uses kdesudo, and that's there, so that's not the problem
<valorie> right, I have only kdesudo
<kaidelong> oh things can't connect to pulseaudio anymore
<kaidelong> I wonder if the problem is that dbus crashed and I have to reboot
<valorie> so try: `sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade` or `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade` if you don't want to upgrade applications
<valorie> do this in yakuake, konsole or one of the consoles
<kaidelong> did that now, so the updates are done at least
<valorie> cool
<valorie> you might also try, in the cli: ubuntu-bug muon
<valorie> and report on the updater
<valorie> it is simply the best way to report bugs IMO
<kaidelong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/875657
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833058 in qapt (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #875657 Muon-updater doesn't ask for password" [Undecided,Fix released]
<valorie> fix released - so someone hasn't done a backport
<valorie> you might add a comment to that effect
<valorie> unless you got an update of muon-updater in that load of updates
<valorie> which would be ironic
<kaidelong> the troubling thing is that the updater had worked in the past
<kaidelong> today is the first time I saw this behavior
<valorie> did you mark that you are affected?
<valorie> and add a comment?
<kaidelong> someone reported a year ago that the bug is still extant in 14.04 LTS
<kaidelong> I'm not sure why this bug is marked fixed
<kaidelong> mm, this might be a different bug, polkit-kde-1 is installed here already
<kaidelong> I think some daemon or service is down, pulseaudio is not working either
<valorie> you said dbus had crashed
<valorie> might be time to logout
<kaidelong> well, I said I suspected it
<kaidelong> I don't know how to check that
<valorie> ok
<valorie> they might know in #kde
<kaidelong> something in /var/log presumably
<kaidelong> KDE can't reboot or shutdown right now
<kaidelong> I guess I'll do it from the console
<kaidelong> definitely seems like there has been a dbus problem
<kaidelong> okay well
<kaidelong> something severe happened some point in the past
<kaidelong> pulseaudio no longer works
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<rosco_y> Would it be helpful to set a fixed IP address when wanting to share a MySQL server between two desktops?
<v3nd3tta``> rosco_y, you could reference the local dns. hostname.local
<rosco_y> v3nd3tta``: ty, Can you tell me how to do that?
<rosco_y> ALERT:  (NOOB NOOOB NOOB)
<v3nd3tta``> get a terminal open on the host
<v3nd3tta``> type in "hostname"
<rosco_y> .
<rosco_y> ok, it's "mongooseHP"
<v3nd3tta``> type in that on the other pc with a "mongooseHP.local"
<rosco_y> in a terminal?
<v3nd3tta``> if your router uses .local (and not (.fritz.box) or something like that
<v3nd3tta``> no just where you want to use the mysql db
<rosco_y> I haven't done anything special in the router
<rosco_y> are you saying to use "mongooseHP.local" in the mysql connection string?
<v3nd3tta``> hope you get it right.
<v3nd3tta``> should be right. ping that address first
<rosco_y> :) cool
<v3nd3tta``> from the other host
<v3nd3tta``> and you should have that "host" always available when you want to use it.
<v3nd3tta``> brb
<rosco_y> I can ping it from the guest:   :))?
<rosco_y> I think I'm getting close--the server is talking back and not letting me in :)
<rosco_y> gotta find my coffee cup.....brb
<rosco_y> I'm getting "unknown database errors when I'm trying to login
<rosco_y> well, specifically, "unknown database 'mongooseHP.local'
<rosco_y> my command line was: mysql -u ross -p -server mongooseHP.local -D SUDOCUBE
<rosco_y> my database is "SUDOCUBE"
<rosco_y> I guess it could be my local instance of mysql that's prompting me for a password...
<rosco_y> maybe my progress is more percieved than actual
<rosco_y> I'll go see if anyone is awake in #mysql :)
<rosco_y> when I try to telnet to a pc on my ethernet, I get: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused.   How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jiyuhen> Hi all!
<Jiyuhen> QQ which I cannot find the answer too. As it seems, my root drive is full and I have no Idea why
<Jiyuhen> How can I check, what is going on with root?
<host127> Hey! Yaffs not sets chattr on files like ext. Why? May it be to prevent you loose control? :0
<host127> STUPID LIARS!
<Fricobi> Hi?
<Fricobi> Is anybody here?
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Walex> Fricobi: you!
<Fricobi> hehe, i know
<Fricobi> well, i've got a question for anyone who'll be clever than i am with computers...
<Fricobi> i've got installed in my laptop (dell inspiron 5521) Windows 8.1 and OpenSuse 13.1, and i want to remove OpenSuse 13.1 just for install Kubuntu in its space. I've read that i can delete the OpenSuse partitions from Windows session (obiously) but... what happens with Grub partition?
<yossarianuk> Fricobi: you are better off using the kubuntu installer to replace existing opensuse install
<Fricobi> yossarianuk: i've thought about it, and remove the partitions from kubuntu installer, but also the 9Mb grub partition?
<yossarianuk> Fricobi: i.e the bios boot partition ?
<yossarianuk> (I assume you are using GPT but no UEFI  then?)
<yossarianuk> 9MB would be too small to use as /boot
<Fricobi> yossarianuk: I don't know, i had to change the boot mode from UEFI (proper of Windows 8.1) to a mode called "legacy", which let me then start my OpenSuse SO automatically (and, if i wanted to enter to my Windows 8.1 SO, i had to press F12 to the boot setup for choosing UEFI mode boot)
<Walex> Fricobi: you misunderstand maybe how things work with GNU/Linux systems...
<Walex> Fricobi: Linux filetrees like the '/' one of a distribution get installed to _block devices_ not to "partitions". Partitions contain a block device. You don't need to delete a partition to overwrite an old SUSE filetree with a new Kubuntu one.
<Walex> Fricobi: because installation overwrites whichever block device you point it to.
<yossarianuk> i don't get why you needed legacy to boot opensuse - its fully UEFI compatible...
<Walex> Fricobi: where "block device" means something similar to "fixed size file".
<Fricobi> Walex: So, if i start the Kubuntu installer and i select the places where Suse is installed, it will overwrite kubuntu over suse and it will be already done?
<Fricobi> and it doesn't matter anything with the boot setup?
<Walex> Fricobi: the boot setup is mostly just another filetree.
<Walex> Fricobi: if you have something installed in some partition/block device you can just overwrite it.
<Walex> Fricobi: the installer most likely will tell you there is an existing filetree, and ask you whether you want to overwrite it.
<lunat1k> !list
<ubottu> lunat1k: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sweetroll> join #1on1
<sweetroll> #1on1
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> when will 4.14.3 be backported to 14.04?
<bryn> hello all
<kaidelong> can someone recommend a good package to give ubuntu nice coloring in bash?
<kaidelong> like on gentoo and kin
<kaidelong> kubuntu*
<kaidelong> I could switch away from bash or konsole if that is neccessary
<lordievader> kaidelong: Write a .bashrc file?
<bprompt> kaidelong:    "nice" coloring in bash?   wasss dat?
<kaidelong> no package for that in the repos?
<kaidelong> bprompt: IE, ls shows symbolic links in blue
<bprompt> I mean...  hmmm  konsole does a lot of that already, even background image and transparency
<kaidelong> mmm, konsole gives me monochrome output right now, maybe it's a konsole setting that I need to change?
<bprompt> kaidelong:      those are configurable in "ls"..... it has a .rc file for that... where you set what colors you want for whatever extension or folders
<bprompt> lemme poke the manpages
<lordievader> ~everything in Linux is configurable.
<kaidelong> yeah but part of why I'm using kubuntu is that I really don't want to have to configure it myself and would rather use packages, I guess there aren't any in the repos though, couldn't find anything suggestive with apt-cache
<kaidelong> I guess I'll just see if I can find some .rcs in a tar or something
<bprompt> kaidelong:    but what you're referring, is not a "terminal" option per se, so much as an "ls" command configuration
<kaidelong> is there a KDE command line tool that sends the clipboard to stdout?
<bprompt> kaidelong:    yes, "paste" :)
<bprompt> or ctrl-v or shift-ctrl-insert
<bprompt> or.. shift-insert rather
<bprompt> kaidelong:    http://linux.die.net/man/5/dir_colors
<rberg> kaidelong: 'xsel -o
<rberg> 'xsel -o' does that
<bprompt> kaidelong:    though i must say, I don't have one myself.... thoug in the past I've edited it to change colors of ... symlinks usually, or some extensions
<alex___> Hi all )
<richard28711> i am trying to use Vuze bittorent client and it keeps telling me that it cannot restart due to not having azupdater...how do i get it
<richard28711> am i on here someone please respond
#kubuntu 2015-03-17
<richard28711> hello
<richard28711> i have been on for 12 minutes now and no answer to either questions?
<Primula1380> Would I be correct to assume that kubuntu is updated in the same way that they update xubuntu, with respect to security and package updates for the Kubuntu 14.04 OS?
<richard28711> where are all the helpers as i have been logged in for almost one hour
<mparillo> Primula1380: !LTS
<mparillo> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<mparillo> Primula1380: Yes, that applies to Kubuntu
<Primula1380> Ok, it sounds like Kubuntu 14.04 is also better to download for the most up-to-date security and package updates, just like for Xubuntu
<Primula1380> What do you mean by "stable" with reference to an OS?
<Primula1380> For example, they say Plasma 4 is stable.  I'm not sure what they mean by that
<rachidmoyse> holaaaa
<rachidmoyse> me pueden ayudar?
<nesoi> hey I'm trying to make a bootable USB kubuntu on a win 7 machine using universal USB installer
<nesoi> and when it tries to unzip the ISO, it hangs
<nesoi> any suggestions?
<Primula1380> What about burning it onto a DVD instead of a USB?  I"m about to do that right now
<nesoi> my dvd writer doesn't work
<nesoi> and this is for my brother, who was not able to do a dvd install
<Primula1380> Too bad, I've never had problems Burning Kubuntu or Xubuntu onto my DVDs.  I find it easy.  I'm a neophyte, and never had any problems
<Primula1380> I just downloaded the ISO, then burned it onto a DVD using ImgBurn
<nesoi> nice for you that you have a working dvd drive
<Primula1380> Your optical drive does not work?
<nesoi> nesoi
<nesoi> 7:11 my dvd writer doesn't work
<Primula1380> Sounds like a hardware issue
<nesoi> you're of no help at all, so why don't you stop replying
<PerfM> hi friends
<vishalrao> hello, when i try to install kubuntu vivid beta1 the installer stops at "creating ext4 filesystem 33%" and does not seem to progress, does anyone have any suggestions for this? (im currently downloading daily live image anyway)
<proteusguy> I've got a fairly clean fresh install of kubuntu. It will never give me a sudo dialog when trying to run commands that need escalated privlidges like installing updates. Also my NetworkManager widget is busted keeps saying "0.9.8 required found ". What's broken on my kubuntu 14.10 setup?
<valorie> a clean install of what version, proteusguy?
<proteusguy> 14.10
<valorie> interesting, I've never heard of that happening in 14.10 - either of them
<valorie> is kwallet working?
<valorie> usually that is the only problem with nm
<valorie> this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/363945/networkmanager-broken-after-upgrade-to-kubuntu-saucy
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee
<yossarianuk> I have an issue with kubuntu if I enable gmail desktop notifications  - often (but not always) firefox will completely freeze after a gmail notification has appeared.
<yossarianuk> It seems to be a KDE only issue - doesn't seem to happen with other DE's...
<yossarianuk> any ideas how to trouble shoot ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Take a look at the system utilization.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: you mean mem/cpu/io usage, etc ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Yes.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: hmmm ok - i must say its normally ok - just when the gmail notifications appear - I guess perhaps testing if the same happens in chrome may also be a good idea.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<lordievader> yossarianuk: You are interested in when gmail pops up... not in normal ;)
<yossarianuk> lordievader: i.e just disable it ?
<lordievader> Disable what?
<yossarianuk> notifications ..
<lordievader> yossarianuk: How would that give you any clue as to what the problem is?
<yossarianuk> lordievader: it would not - sorry I though you were advising doing that....
<lordievader> yossarianuk: No, I am advising to look at the systemutilization.
<yossarianuk> ok - it was the 'You are interested in when gmail pops up... not in normal ;)' comment that confused me.....
<lordievader> yossarianuk: System state ;)
<lordievader> For example it might show 100% io wait with a gmail notification.
<yossarianuk> got you
<yossarianuk> i assume the system activity tool will help (CTRL+Esc)
<yossarianuk> (with the iowait column enableD)
<lordievader> I like mpstat.
<mouse> всем привет, как вам плазма 5?
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<soee> mouse: here we speak english
<mouse> hi all, plasma 5 is very nice!!!
<aftereyo> hello
<lordievader> o/
<darklord> hey guys, has anyone got evernote synched with knotes?
<soee> darklord: sorry, nope
<darklord> okay
<darklord> thanks
<LeeJunFan> Anyone who updated to 15.04. Does kwallet not properly use your old stored passwords for wifi, vpn, and encrypted volumes, or is it just me? I filed a bug, but curious.
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, dunno I disable the wallet asap whenever I upgrade to new OS :) , it's nothing but a PITA me.
<BluesKaj> but I've seen similar complaints to yours about wallet on 15.04, best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<LeeJunFan> BluesKaj: Without the wallet don't you lose the ability to have passwords for things like wifi remembered?
<BluesKaj> LeeJunFan, my pwds are usually a phrase relevant to my family, so it's simple to recall them from memory
<LeeJunFan> Ah right. My line of work is networking and I have 244 passwords for client WiFi and VPN's that don't work. lol
<pj__> .
<BluesKaj> ok , well I'm a home user with no need for a lot of pwds
<lordievader> LeeJunFan: Having a blank password on kwallet doesn't disable the functionality of remembering passwords.
<LeeJunFan> No. I have a blank password anyway. The problem seems to be that it has keyed the passwords differently or something. They are all in there, but it doesn't appear to associate them correctly.
<pj__> .
<pj__> .
<pj__> anbody on this channel?
<drdozer> hi - I thought I'd give plasma 5 a spin, but I think I've now broken my system a bit with it :(
<MoonUnit`> :(
<drdozer> can someone help me resurrect it please? The emediate problem is that X is very unhappy
<drdozer> which I think is probably a drivers issue
<MoonUnit`> are you using 15.04?
<drdozer> no, I was using 14.10 but I'm happy to move to 15.04
<MoonUnit`> hmm if you were on 15.04 i had a good idea of what the problem was but no idea about 14.10
<drdozer> well I'm up for moving to 15.04 - I have all night to play on this
<MoonUnit`> well if you do and you get a blank screen after systemd is made default, remember this command sudo systemctl enable sddm.service -f
<MoonUnit`> not sure if that has been fixed yet
<drdozer> is there an idiot's guide to trying out vivid?
<MoonUnit`> not that i've seen
<cihan_> hi all! im using kubuntu 14.04 and i cant get any google chat sounds (notifications). i have checked but couldn't find anything. do you have any suggestions?
<FreeWolF> hello
<phoenixz> Anybody who might be able to help out with kubuntu audio hanging on a daily basis? Audio is dead AGAIN, making every video hang, I do NOT want to reboot, I need to check video and I cant because everything that does audio hangs
<phoenixz> now I know that if I try pulseaudio -k it will kill pulseaudio, videos will run again, but then there will still be no sound..
<Scunizi> I'm trying to get a new HP Z6500 bluetooth trackpad working on my desktop. It works but it needs adjustment. Opening the Touchpad System settings it says "Synaptics driver is not installed (or is not used)".. how do I get the system to recognize the device enough so that I can adjust this thing?
<MoonUnit`> sometimes on my media pc audio will die and i have to reset it with : sudo alsa force-reload
<phoenixz> MoonUnit`: Hey! that worked!
<phoenixz> I take it that reloads all the audio drivers?
<MoonUnit`> \o/
<MoonUnit`> yup, pulseaudio gets it's audio from alsa
<phoenixz> MoonUnit`: Well thanks! This saves me a reboot..
<MoonUnit`> np
<drdozer> I have eth0 plugged into my home broadband, and usb0 is plugged into my phone for teathering
<drdozer> it seems that all trafic is being serviced through eth0 unless I unplug the cable, in which case all trafic is serviced through usb0
<drdozer> is there a way to get both interfaces used?
<Scunizi> Bluedevil is not seeing my pre-pared bluetooth adaptor that came with my desktop trackpad and Touchpad settings doesn't know it's there. How do I "wake it up" so I can make adjustments to the trackpad?
<drdozer> I could /really/ do with the speed boost this would give me
<rberg> drdozer: first you shuold know that you cannot get 1 conenction to go out both 'doubling' bandwith on a single downlaod
<drdozer> rberg: sure - I have multiple downloads going
<rberg> http://www.rjsystems.nl/en/2100-adv-routing.php
<drdozer> rberg: thanks - reading
<ubuntu> hello
<valorie> I did a `sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove` because apt kept whining at me to do that, but I got this error at the end: https://paste.kde.org/p9fhque8r
<valorie> should I worry?
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<drdozer> rberg: got it working - multiple downloads are now nicely ballancing across both connections
<waffl3x> well hey guys
<kereltis> hi waffl3x
<waffl3x> ugh
<waffl3x> I decided since im going to try linux and other fun stuff again I would hop on here and say hi to everyone who was so helpful
<waffl3x> but I forget names
<waffl3x> Then I decided I would recognise most
<kereltis> awesome, welcome back :-)
<waffl3x> im nearly 100% certain Im fitting you to the right person
<kereltis> I've rarely been in here but I just joined the Oregon LoCo team and happen to also be a fan of KDE. :-)
<kereltis> I have been using ubuntu in various forms for years though.
<waffl3x> maybe I should have just not dropped linux like I did
<waffl3x> and I wouldnt have this problem
<kereltis> what ever felt best at the time, great to see you back though. :-)
#kubuntu 2015-03-18
<waffl3x> I feel so bad, I cant remember the name of the one guy who was not only helping but encouraging me through this
<graft> hey, anyone know how to re-enable hibernate?
<graft> i did all of that policykit stuff, no dice
<drdozer> ok. I've upgraded to velvet, logged into a plasma sessin and got the plasmashell closed unexpectedly error message
<drdozer> I've looked in the xorg log, and my nvidia driver is being loaded up correctly with no obvious errors
<drdozer> sddm things it handed off to plasma correctly, according to its log
<drdozer> mm. I'm getting lots of 'buss error' messages when trying to navigate my filesystem
<drdozer> I can log into enlightenment (but not out again)
<drdozer> when I log into unity, I get a whole load of crash reports e.g. for application googleCalendar which has closed unexpectedly
<max_> hi every one
<max_> i have a question can some on help me
<Guest333> hi can some one help me i have proble with vpn connection
<Guest333> hello
<gavincs> Hello everyone, for some reason Adobe Flashplayer is not showing up in my Kubuntu software centre...is there something I'm doing wrong?
<soee> good morning
<Flankoh> I'm using it
<drdozer> hi - I'm having trouble getting any of the ubuntu desktops to work - I've killed them with multiple updates over 4 years
<drdozer> right now enlightenment is the only one that partially works
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> drdozer: what problems do you have ?
<drdozer> hi soee
<drdozer> so I can't log into plasma at all
<drdozer> and all other desktop environments except enlightenment put me into a desktop without any window decorations
<soee> drdozer: Plasma 5 ?
<drdozer> yes
<soee> drdozer: do you see sddm and can enter login data ?
<drdozer> yes, that works - it then does a loading progress screen but crashes
<drdozer> and it is bouncing me back to the sddm login screen
<lordievader> drdozer: Anything in your xsession-errors log?
<drdozer> mm, there is this suspicios message: x-terminal-emulator: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
<drdozer> above that is says: QDBusConnection: name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.5'
<lordievader> drdozer: Could you pastebin the full thing?
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drdozer> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10619999/
<TheBigDeal> i feel that my kubuntu 14.10's desktop is going to change from plasma4 to 5, but it is not completely changing, now it is half plasma5 and half plasma4 :/, pretty annoying and slow, what can we do?
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: ppa-purge kubuntu-next? (Or however the ppa is called)
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: why?
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: they say it is not stable
<soee> lordievader: do we support plasma5 on 14.10 ?
<soee> i thought it is obsolate
<lordievader> soee: No idea, I heard of problems with 14.10 + ppa upgrading to -> 15.04.
<soee> or through kubuntu-ci  ?
<lordievader> soee: See mailing list.
<soee> lordievader: i know i reported one myself
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: ah you mean to purge it :), sorry i misunderstand you
<lordievader> drdozer: An interesting suggestion from the internet, have you tried it in a clean new user?
<drdozer> lordievader: just tried with a completely new user (just made one) - same thing
<lordievader> drdozer: Are you using Utopic or Vivid?
<drdozer> lordievader: vivid, upgraded from utopic
<lordievader> drdozer: In Utopic did you have a plasma5 ppa enabled?
<drdozer> lordievader: yes, I'm fairly sure I did
<soee> drdozer: rename .config to .config.bak and .kde to .kde.bak
<soee> relogin and try than
<drdozer> soee: no dice - tried that, and tried with a totaly clean user
<soee> strange
<drdozer> lordievader: should I make sure that the ppa is definitely gone?
<lordievader> drdozer: Hold on, I'm trying to find the email thread.
<lordievader> drdozer: Read this email thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-March/009274.html
<drdozer> lordievader: thanks
<lordievader> drdozer: So yes, it might work to use ppa-purge to remove the ppa.
<drdozer> lordievader: I seem to have a bunch of PPAs listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that look suspicious
<lordievader> drdozer: Could you pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"?
<drdozer> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10620069/
<lordievader> That are quite a lot of ppa's ;) The main one of concers is 'kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-utopic'.
<soee> lordievader: this is not supported i think
<drdozer> lordievader: as I said - it's an old system ;) and I've not been on top of uninstalling things
<lordievader> soee: Wouldn't know. I know the upgrade with that ppa enabled is broken.
<lordievader> drdozer: That is visible :P (All the precise stuff)
<drdozer> so I run a ppa-purge?
<lordievader> drdozer: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-utopic.list
<drdozer> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/next/ubuntu utopic main
<lordievader> Ah it is still enabled. Yes, purge it!
<drdozer> sorry, `sudo ppa-purge` but what do I put aftr that?
<TheBigDeal> drdozer: the name of the ppa
<TheBigDeal> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next
<lordievader> ^ that.
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: kubuntu-ppa next, :/, is that mean that it's not there?
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: Err, 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/'?
<drdozer> that should have returned quickly, right?
<drdozer> it's stuck on 'Updating packages list'
<soee> just wait
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: google-talkplugin.list                  kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-utopic.list       webupd8team-ubuntu-sublime-text-3-utopic.list
<TheBigDeal> kivy-team-ubuntu-kivy-utopic.list       kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-utopic.list.save  webupd8team-ubuntu-sublime-text-3-utopic.list.save
<TheBigDeal> kivy-team-ubuntu-kivy-utopic.list.save  webupd8team-ubuntu-java-utopic.list
<TheBigDeal> :/
<TheBigDeal> sorry for that
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: Is it enabled, the kubu-ppa-ubu-next?
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: not sure, how to check?
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: cat the .list file ;)
<drdozer> should that have commented out that source, or removed the file from the directory or someting?
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: not in the .list file
<TheBigDeal> i think it is in an extra .list file, i don't where that is :/
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: Allright pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-utopic.list'
<lordievader> drdozer: Sorry what?
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: ah a #sign there :)
<TheBigDeal> that means it is disabled, right?
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: There you go, enable it. Run 'sudo apt-get update' and then ppa-purge.
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: Yes.
<TheBigDeal> good.
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: does it have to be enabled in order to purge it?
<drdozer> "We are sorry, plasmashell closed unexpectedly."
<TheBigDeal> that's really inconvenient
<lordievader> drdozer: Oeh, run those commands from a tty ;)
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: Yes. Else ppa-purge has no idea how to check what packages came from that ppa.
<drdozer> I ran the ppa-purge, but kubuntu-ppa-utopic-next-utopic.list is still there and the deb line isn't commented out
<lordievader> drdozer: Did it succesfully complete?
<drdozer> lordievader: I'm logged into the box with a laptop ;)
<lordievader> drdozer: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy libkdecore5'?
 * lordievader hopes it is still called that in Plasma5.
<drdozer> lordievader: just re-running the purge to double-check - then will let you know
 * lordievader goes grocery shopping.
<drdozer> ok, apt-get update failed - that explains it
<TheBigDeal> it's taking too long to purge :/
<soee> TheBigDeal: it removes current packages version and download and installed (if needed) the one that  are available withiut purged ppa
<TheBigDeal> it's suggesting some solution, do i accept?
<drdozer> right, this time it ran and selected some versions
<soee> wha solutions ?
<drdozer> but there's nothing ot update
<soee> some configurations for packages ?
<drdozer> lordievader: done the ppa purge - still getting the plasmashell closed error
<TheBigDeal> soee: remove the following packages ....... and leave the following unresolved ....
<TheBigDeal> the following dependencies
<TheBigDeal> soee: okay?
<soee> TheBigDeal: what packages it wants to leave unresolved ?
<drdozer> OK, I now have a much more interesting xsession-errors
<TheBigDeal> soee: plasma-desktop, kde-workspace, plasma-dataengines...., plasma-netbook
<TheBigDeal> I really want to choose Yes :P
<TheBigDeal> i want to remove something
<TheBigDeal> soee: not sure?
<soee> hard to say
<TheBigDeal> let me say Y
<soee> you can try to remove it but after ppa-purge is finished install: kubuntu-desktop package
<TheBigDeal> 3 packages need to be downgraded
<TheBigDeal> removing kubuntu-desktop :/
<TheBigDeal> ksysguard is being removed :O
<soee> this is sparta :)
<TheBigDeal> lol
<TheBigDeal> ah it's setting it up again :P
<TheBigDeal> thank god
<soee> install kubuntu-desktop meta package after this
<TheBigDeal> Yes
<TheBigDeal> PPA purged successfully using aptitude fallback
<TheBigDeal> what next
<soee> apt update & apt full-upgrade
<soee> brb in 30 min, food time
<TheBigDeal> enjoy lunch :P
<TheBigDeal> the same problem :/
<TheBigDeal> do i need to remove that file? /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-ubuntu-next-utopic.list
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: any idea?
<TheBigDeal> lordievader: the ppa-purge is just disabling the ppa :/
<soee> nope, it also restores packages
<TheBigDeal> hi soee
<TheBigDeal> nothing happened :/
<TheBigDeal> everything is messy and half plasma5 half plasma4
<TheBigDeal> annoying
<soee> define halp plasma5 half kde4
<TheBigDeal> soee: i can enable the ppa kubuntu next again, and purge it :/
<TheBigDeal> soee: do you want a screenshoot?
<soee> show
<TheBigDeal> let me upload it
<TheBigDeal> soee: http://imgur.com/ThYqJjS
<TheBigDeal> the dash :/
<TheBigDeal> isn't that half plasma5 and half plasma4 :P
<soee> for me it looks liek you have kde4 with some breeze icon theme variant
<TheBigDeal> ?
<soee> do you have Breeze theme available and set ?
<TheBigDeal> not sure
<TheBigDeal> i'm not even sure how install themes
<soee> just check in system settings
<TheBigDeal> all i know is that it's pretty annoying and i wont that button of 'Factory Default' :/
<soee> TheBigDeal: your main goal is to have Plasma 5 ?
<TheBigDeal> soee: desktop themes?
<TheBigDeal> soee: Nope
<TheBigDeal> soee: the default desktop of Kubuntu 14.10
<TheBigDeal> soee: Air, Air for netbooks and oxygen
<soee> and icon theme ?
<TheBigDeal> breeze
<soee> chnage it to Oxygen
<TheBigDeal> black?
<soee> nope
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: sudo apt-get --reinstall plasma5-desktop
<lordievader> TheBigDeal: sudo apt-get --reinstall install plasma5-desktop*
<lordievader> drdozer: You should try the same, reinstall the plasma5-desktop meta package.
<TheBigDeal> :/
<TheBigDeal> i lost connection
<TheBigDeal> soee: did you say something :)
<drdozer> lordievader: I'm not seeing any packages named plasma5*
<lordievader> Hold on a second, I'll chroot into my Plasma5 instance
<lordievader> drdozer: Ah it was called plasma-desktop: sudo apt-get install --reinstall plasma-desktop
<drdozer> lordievader: I did an apt-get remove plasma* and then the apt-get install plasma-desktop, and now I'm in
<lordievader> drdozer: Everything works now?
<drdozer> lordievader: as far as I can tell, it all works really well now
<drdozer> the dektop fx seem to be on
<drdozer> I can stop/start programs
<lordievader> Good to hear.
<drdozer> one last thing - the sddm login page is stretching across my 2 monitors, so that the bit I need to use is split over the 2 of them
<lordievader> drdozer: I have yet to use sddm with multiple monitors. But it might help to start systemsettings as root and configuring the displays there.
<soee> +1
<soee> i have it on 2 screen separately
<drdozer> lordievader: thanks - I have to run now - thanks for all your help
<lordievader> drdozer: No problem ;)
<lordievader> soee: Out of the box? Or with manual configuration needed?
<soee> lordievader: tbh, cant remember now, i know it was stretched to 2 screens at teh beginign  but after Plasma 5.2.1 or something it was fixed
<ronnoc> Riddell: Is there an RSS feed for http://wire.kubuntu.org ? If so could you point me too it?
<Riddell> ronnoc: yep
<Riddell> ..
<victor__> hi!
<lordievader> o/
<Riddell> ronnoc: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?feed=rss2
<Riddell> hi victor__
<victor__> do you know where I can find documentation about Lokalize? I don't know how to change source language for .pot files and I don't find the way to add .tmx
<ronnoc> Riddell: Much thanks!
<Riddell> ronnoc: doing anything fun with it?
<ronnoc> Riddell: Not atm but I'd be willing to help with it if you could find a use for me :)
<jcnork> I'm looking for a user manual for a newbie user to be able to configure a printer and install new software. I looked at http://docs.kubuntu.org/ but I can't  find that information. I've also done a google search but the help documents seem to be for way older versions.
<jcnork> Does anyone have a good resource for me?
<hateball> !muon
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<hateball> jcnork: That's how you install software the GUI way
<hateball> !apt | Otherwise there is the CLI:
<ubottu> Otherwise there is the CLI:: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<hateball> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<hateball> Usually this is a plug and play affair
<Riddell> jcnork: hint: installing system-config-printer-gnome helps some printer auto-configuration stuff
<swarnendu> how can i increase my var folder size
<jcnork> thank you <hateball> & <ubottu>, I was hoping for one place to look for documentation. Does Kubuntu have a built in help system that answers a lot of these questions?   looking on the kubuntu website for documentation. Should I look on ubantu instead?
<jcnork> The reason I'm asking is I am looking to have students use this OS on older laptops who have never used Linux before so I'm trying to find good resources for them to use as reference.
<soee> jcnork: you should be able to configure printer form systrem settings
<hateball> jcnork: guess it depends how computer savvy they are, but I generally find that if you know *what* you want to do you can just start krunner (alt+f2 by default) and type that
<hateball> for instance "print", and it'll show the print settings which should be quite straightforward
<donniezazen> Why does Dolphin shows 2 entries for each MTP device?
<jcnork> thanks <hateball> we'll give it a go!
<hypokrit_> hello i did week ago an upgrade of Kubuntu sudo apt-get update  and sudo apt-get upgrade..   When i tried to boot the new updated kubuntu      i got  Kernel Panic... Cant find root    something i did wrong !     i have to boot with old version
<BluesKaj> hypokrit_, were you trying to upgrade to a new OS or just upgrade the existing one
<hypokrit_> just upgrade..
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu?
<hypokrit_> hmmm hmmm wait i want to give you the best answer
<hypokrit_> kubuntu 14.04
<hypokrit_> 3.13.0-43
<hypokrit_> the upgrade  was 3.13.0.45
<lordievader> hypokrit_: Could you give more details about the kernel panic?
<hypokrit_> i reboot and i'll be back in 2 with more info
<lordievader> ++
<lordievader> Whoops, cleaning keyboard a bit.
<hypokrit_> kernel panic Not Syncinf :VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<hypokrit_> is that enough ?
<rberg> I would first try booting a older kernel.. I wonder if /boot is full
<hypokrit_> i got a lot of old kernel....    a lot.... maybe i must delete some
<lordievader> hypokrit_: First find a bootable one ;)
<hypokrit_> I'm actually on one of them
<genii> Sounds like it's missing the initrd for the -45 kernel
<lordievader> hypokrit_: Could you pastebin the output of 'df -h'?
<lordievader> genii: Or the disk was full and the initramfs got corrupted, happened a few days ago in #ubuntu-server.
<genii> lordievader: Yeah, seen that before too
<rberg> yep thats what I am thinking happened
<hypokrit_> you got it
<hypokrit_> Filesystem                    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<hypokrit_> /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root  226G  137G   78G  64% /
<hypokrit_> none                          4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<hypokrit_> udev                          1.5G  4.0K  1.5G   1% /dev
<hypokrit_> tmpfs                         303M  1.4M  301M   1% /run
<unopaste> hypokrit_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
 * genii ponders sudo update-initramfs -k 3.13.0-45-generic    
<lordievader> hypokrit_: Could you post it via pastebin?
<lordievader> genii: It's lvm, there is probably a seperate /boot (and that might be full ;) )
<hypokrit_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621339/
<hypokrit_> sorry im learning
<hypokrit_> /dev/sda1                     236M  236M     0 100% /boot                  there's my problem
<genii> Yup
<genii> You need to de-install older kernels you don't need any more
<hypokrit_> my new fav command  df -h
<rberg> does "apt-get autoremove" auto remove old kernel versions?
<rberg> I forget
<genii> no
<lordievader> It should, except for the last two.
<genii> hypokrit_: A pastebin of the result of: ls /boot   might be handy to know what ones are on there
<rberg> if so that would be an easy fix.. otherwise I usually look at /boot for a version I want to get rid of and to a "dpkg -l | grep version" and dpkg -r those packages
<hypokrit_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10621376/
<genii> rberg:  I've done before sudo apt-get remove linux-image-* && apt-get install linux-image-$(uname -r)       but that leaves the system temporarily without a booting kernel
<rberg> ahh scarry!
<lordievader> Meh, as long as it doesn't crash your fine.
<hypokrit_> i'm gonna delete all file without -43 and update upgrate again
<TheBigDeal> i was automatically connecting to the wifi, but now i need to click connect :/
<hypokrit_> dolphin don't give me the option to delete in boot directory
<genii> hypokrit_: You need admin rights to remove stuff in there
<TheBigDeal> hypokrit_: terminal -> sudo dolphin
<genii> kdesudo
<genii> not just sudo
<TheBigDeal> ok
<genii> If you use just sudo you will not be able to run dolphin as normal user again
<TheBigDeal> genii: :O
<lordievader> hypokrit_: Also, remove the package. Not just the files.
<hypokrit_> thanx for you time people    I really enjoy it
<grisa> Hi
<vasiliiborodinsk> Hi! I'm novice. Sorry, if I worry your. I'm from Russia. My english wery bad. Zdes est Russkie?
<bazol>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER bazol nzmsfcwujayw
<MoonUnit`> >.<
<emanuele> hello
<rberg> hmm it seems like the kubuntu backports telepathy packages are broken and uninstallable
<To24> Hi! I would like to ask... is there a Firefox 36 adapted to KDE?
<bprompt> To24:      no that I know of
<bprompt> To24:    there's a rekonq :)
<soalex> 1
<bprompt> 2
<Kaliraa> Hey To24, there isn't, but you can use The Fox, Only Better to get rid of Australis, and any theme which integrates with the colours you choose for your windows (for example, I use FT DeepDark).
<Kaliraa> This is what Firefox looks like for me, with KDE4: http://solunae.org/k/desktop.png
<Kaliraa> Sorry, I don't have a recent screenshot
<Kaliraa> And the address bar is able to be toggled, with The Fox, Only Better.
<genii> Alternately, make Firefox use KDE's theming with qtcurve
<kaidelong> what I did was tell KDE to just use the GTK+ theme engine
<kaidelong> everything looks pretty consistent after that
<To24> Nice, Kaliraa, but one of the keys is what happens when you open a dialog to open a file, or to save it, etc.
<To24> The PPA of https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-kde offers a Firefox that uses the KDE dialogs, etc.
<To24> Much, much better than the GTK ones, at least for KDE users
<To24> The PPA of https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-kde was being updated normally, but recently it got stuck with Firefox 34.
<lethu> hello
<lethu> can setting all files and folders in home to 644 pose a security issue ?
<rberg> lethu: there may be some files you do not wish to allow other users to read such as ~/.ssh/id_rsa to name one..
<lethu> rberg, thanks for your answer
<lethu> rberg, what do you suggest as a general setting ?
<lethu> as I set the permissions the same way for all files and folders :s
<rberg> I dont know your enviroment so I would say default :)
<lethu> rberg, what is default ?
<rberg> lethu: default umask is 022 defined in /etc/login.defs
<lethu> rberg, how do I set that via command line if I want to apply it on my files and folders ?
<rberg> has anybody here ever daisy chained display port displays?
<genii> 7-0=7, 7-2=5, 7-2=5
<rberg> genii: nice I never knew what the umask numbers meant heh
<lethu> do I use chmod ? sorry been a long while since I have messed with file permissions and linux in general
<lethu> thanks for your help so far btw
<rberg> first are you really sure you want to change all permissions in your home dir?
<lethu> well, I have already changed the permissions to "can read/write, can read, can read"
<lethu> so I think it can't get worse
<rberg> then "chmod -R MODE ~/" replace MODE with the perms you want.. and warning this will change every file!
<lethu> so that should be "chmod -R 755 ~/" am I right ?
<rberg> 7 makes everything executable
<lethu> oh, right, bad thing
<To24> There's no need to change every file of your home folder
<To24> You only need to change the permissions of your home folder
<lethu> ok, how can I do that ?
<To24> I saw this in https://wiki.debian.org/UserPrivateGroups :
<To24> "Keep in mind that access permission to a file always depends on your permissions for the file itself and the permissions of the directory path to it"
<Kaliraa> Just don't use -r, l
<Kaliraa> lethu
<Kaliraa> It would just be chmod XXX
<Kaliraa> Well, "Chmod 755 /"
<Kaliraa> *~/
<lethu> okay, thank you !
<To24> I did this:
<To24> chmod og-rwx
<To24> ~
<To24> In one line: chmod og-rwx ~
<To24> That will forbide others to read, write or execute anything that is a subdirectory of your home directory
<lethu> owner and group read write execute
<To24> There's more in  https://wiki.debian.org/UserPrivateGroups
<To24> but with the chmod og-rwx ~
<To24> should be enough
<lethu> I see, thanks !
<lethu> aww
<lethu> aww
<lethu> aww
<To24> You can see, too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1684158&p=10440886#post10440886
<dmoyne> I have un recurrent bug with my kubuntu  version installed: a crash shortly after logging with a screen and mouth pointer and keyboard frozen with no bug message displayed. Any idea to track this bug. Thanks
<LINKSWORD2> Hi guys.
<Wazhai> Hello
#kubuntu 2015-03-19
<bitemeoftn> i have a quick question about kubuntu 14.10 and the dell m4600......when i shut the lid it goes to sleep, but when i open the lid again all i get is a mouse cursor and maybe some weird artifacting on the screen
<bitemeoftn> any suggestions on how to fix it?
<keithzg> bitemeoftn: Hmmm. Seems like the screen locker is failing somehow, or the graphics drivers are wonky. What GPU and drivers are you running in that thing?
<bitemeoftn> it's an nvidia quadro 1000m GPU, checking the driver settings now
<bitemeoftn> using the recommended 331.113 nvidia driver
<keithzg> bitemeoftn: You could try disabling screen locking (System Settings -> Power Management -> Advanced Settings -> Lock screen on resume  [checkbox]) and see if that helps. It should if my guess of some bad combo of your drivers and screen locking is correct.
<bitemeoftn> i tried that, but i got the same results.....i'm thinking it's something with the card/drivers as well
<bitemeoftn> keithzg: i'm able to use CTRL+ALT+F1 to login and sudo restart lightdm as a workaround for now
<keithzg> bitemeoftn: Fair enough. Have you tried nouveau instead of the nvidia drivers? (I know it's the obvious suggestion and there are probably reasons why you're running the binary blobs, but I figured it was worth bringing up)
<bitemeoftn> keithzg: i do have apprehensions of using the nouveau driver, but i was actually just thinking about trying that
<keithzg> bitemeoftn: For older cards, it can often be a fair bit better, actually. If not always performance, at least in terms of stability. Definitely worth a try, at least.
<bitemeoftn> keithzg: lol the laptop doesn't want to use it either apparently......i've tried to switch it a few times now and it keeps going back to the nvidia driver
<bitemeoftn> brb, i'm going to try rebooting to see if it'll take then
<keithzg> Yeah it'll take at least a reboot (or manual loading/unloading)
<bitemeoftn> that seems to have fixed it!
<keithzg> bitemeoftn: nice!
<bitemeoftn> that seems to have fixed it!
<bitemeoftn> not sure why i typed that twice
<keithzg> heh
<keithzg> heh
<keithzg> ;)
<mcc> Hello, I am trying to install the Kubuntu 15.04 beta. This is my first time installing a Kubuntu. I have two questions.
<mcc> My first question, if I encounter documentable bugs while going through the installer & such (as it is a tech preview), do you have any advice on the proper avenue for filing bug reports.
<mcc> My second question, I am in the installer. I am installing Kubuntu onto a drive which already posesses an install of Windows 8.1. It says at the bottom: Boot loader: Device for boot loader installation: and it is defaulting to /dev/sda1, where i think the windows recovery partition is.
<mcc> What exactly does "boot loader installation" do? Would I be correct in thinking that installing this on any Microsoft-created partition would be disastrous?
<valorie> mcc: the best way, hands down, to file bugs is `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the cli
<valorie> about your Windows partition question, sorry, do not know
<mcc> valorie, great. what would packagename be for the installer?
<valorie> hmmm
<mcc> it seems like there must be a bug tracker website somewhere that stuff like ubuntu-bug funnels into.
<valorie> right, that is launchpad
<valorie> I know that there is a name, I just can't recall it
<mcc> ok.
<valorie> !info bootloader
<ubottu> Package bootloader does not exist in utopic
<valorie> of course
<valorie> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<valorie> hmmm
<mcc> well, the bootloader isn't what i want to file the bug on
<valorie> right
<mcc> i found just some simple gui bugs on the "prepare partitions" pane in the livecd installer.
<mcc> ah
<valorie> excellent, the beta is for filing bugs
<valorie> this might be useful: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<mcc> oh, interesting
<mcc> By the way, i'm a little confused about the relationship between Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<mcc> For example, the FAQ for this channel redirects to the Ubuntu website, and the iso tracker you sent me is for Kubuntu not Ubuntu.
<valorie> Kubuntu is one of the flavors of Ubuntu
<valorie> it gets a bit confusing because they call the unity flavor Ubuntu
<valorie> however the Ubuntu community encompasses us all, xubuntu, lubuntu, gnomebuntu
<valorie> we were first however
<valorie> this is the tenth anniversary for Kubuntu, and we are entirely community produced
<Unit193> I tend to call that one 'Mainbuntu'
<valorie> ubuntu runs the iso tracker for all the releases
<Unit193> And, you know, the repos, cdimage building, automated testing, etc, etc. :P
<valorie> right, our infra (except our website) is all from ubuntu
<mcc> that's all very helpful.
<mcc> thank you for the help! i have some interesting bug reports and will try to get them on the iso tracker tomorrow.
<mcc> Here is my favorite bug I encountered, by the way, if you're curious... :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CAb5zjtUkAAtbI2.jpg https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CAb6RzeUYAIpOP4.jpg
<valorie> ha, I've seen that but never reported it
<mcc> well, i'll try to report it tomorrow
<valorie> excellent, thank you
<mcc> while i have your attention, if i'm hitting that problem, how should i reboot/shut down in such a way it kicks me back to GRUB?
<mcc> when i tried reboot or shutdown -h now, it kicked me back to the kubuntu startup, not to GRUB.
<mcc> actually, i think i'm falling asleep, so if you respond to that i will not see your response ^_^ thanks again for the help, goodnight
<donniezazen> Why there no option to disable Connection Activated/Deactivated in Network Notifications Kubuntu?
<valorie> donniezazen: ?
<valorie> can you say more what you mean, and exactly what you are using?
<donniezazen> valorie: Those are the exact terms but let me explain. When you lose connection, you get notified via a pop and an entry labeled Connection Deactivated. When you connect to a network you again get Connection Activate. These entries are missing in Kubuntu.
<valorie> hmm, I see those
<valorie> I did in 14.10 with and without the next ppa
<valorie> I see it now in Vivid
<donniezazen> valorie: http://i.imgur.com/eja7sms.png
<donniezazen> Then probably a bug in LTS.
<valorie> I guess
<donniezazen> Both Qt-creator and Chrome suffer from graphical glitches. http://imgur.com/8uJB1Gm and http://imgur.com/psoHGqn
<donniezazen> on the LTS version.
<valorie> sounds like a driver problem
<donniezazen> maybe
<soee> good morning
<rawi> Hi everybody
<rawi> I'm at the moment on Kubuntu 14.04, plasma4. Will it be enough a distribution update to get plasma5?
<hateball> rawi: No
<rawi> hateball: thanks! so I'd need an install from scratch for the next Kubuntu, yes?
<hateball> rawi: No, you can just do-release-upgrade
<hateball> Depending on how you want to go about things, you can upgrade to 14.10, then to 15.04
<hateball> or wait for the next LTS which will be 16.04
<rawi> that's what I meand first. but then I would stay with plasma4?
<hateball> rawi: Plasma 5 will be default in 15.04
<hateball> I'm not sure if there's a PPA for 14.04 that has all the KF/Plasma 5 stuff
<rawi> hateball: OK, then do-release-upgrade will be enough. thanks
<lordievader> Good morning.
<rawi> Hi folks
<lordievader> o/
<rawi> it's the 3rd channel I try to get a sollution to my problem
<rawi> oh lordievader, you heard it already
<rawi> I think, I let it be
<rawi> don't want to spam all the world
<lordievader> rawi: The rest of the channel doesn't know your problem ;)
<rawi> thanks lordievader, please close the eyes ;)
<rawi> KMAIL: I'm having differences between email real receiving-time, %OTIME in the replay and receiving time printed on the printout
<darklord_> Kubuntu 14.10 keeps hiding windows from me.
<darklord_> I have a dual screen terminal, with 4 virtual desktops
<darklord_> certain open windows keep disappearing
<darklord_> and i cant access them again.
<darklord_> and some VM instances too, and if I try running them again, it shows instances are already running
<darklord_> anyone has any clues on what is going on here?
<darklord_> I can relaunch certain VMs till i restart the terminal
<cmjpro> ok all sorry but i have had the time to look at the kubuntu 14.10 im already going to leve to many erros  to may program crashing on an amd system reuns best on intell sorry but i have gave it 2 month i have to see ya all so bye ill be going back to red hat and centos, can get unbuntu on normal install now days only offer windows no bootloader for it  so no more options left in this os
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Jiyuhen> Morning BluesKaj
<kubuntu64> hello all
<bosco> Hello
<lordievader> o/
<archetech> latest  vivid update breaks the  start button menus
<archetech> opens but cant navigate/start anything
<mparillo> archetech: Same for me. When I apt update, it seems as if it cannot resolve some sources. I hope that is the root cause.
<archetech> use the cmd line not muon
<georgelappies> Hi all
<georgelappies> when will 4.14.3 be ported to 14.04?
<ikonia> 4.14 of what ?
<Riddell> georgelappies: no current plans, we're too busy with plasma 5
<georgelappies> aah, ok. see the blog post. Plasma 5 is looking sweet :)
<georgelappies> saw I meant
<georgelappies> so, Kubuntu 15.04 with Plasma 5 will be full on ready for everyday usage?
<drdozer> hi - I'm trying out plasma5
<drdozer> when I go to computer -> home, it loads up my home directory in Gwnview. I want a file browser, like dolphin or something
<drdozer> am I doing somethig wrong?
<Guest8103> Just installed Kubuntu Plasma 5.14 - Feels good :)
<yossarianuk> drdozer: kde4.x used to do that also .
<yossarianuk> sounds like you need to change the file manager app ?
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone testing kubuntu 15.04?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: do you have 15.04?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> can you check if the "add to places" works?
<phoenix_firebrd> in dolphin
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, it doesn't on my laptop with 15.04, I haven't tried on this desktop ...let me check
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, nope, doesn't work here either
<phoenix_firebrd> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<BluesKaj> no biggie for network folders , they're still listed in "Network"
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: do you have any other daily build of kde distro?
<BluesKaj> no just kubuntu
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd,^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I have to find if the "places" bug in dolphin is upsteam or downstream. ok
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: I am going to download a suse daily build iso, tell me which one from this page
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: http://download.opensuse.org/factory/iso/
<phoenix_firebrd> need i386
<BluesKaj> I have no room for another OS atm
<phoenix_firebrd> No its for me
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj:  for checking the bug
<phoenix_firebrd> this one openSUSE-Tumbleweed-KDE-Live-i686-Current.iso     or     this   openSUSE-Tumbleweed-KDE-Live-i686-Snapshot20150316-Media.iso       ?
<phoenix_firebrd> both same?
<Guest76799> Anyone running the new Vivid release?
<lordievader> Guest76799: From time to time, yes.
<ahoneybun> Guest76799: I'm on the Beta
<Guest76799> How is it working? I'm upgrading to it now... Anything major bugs to know about?
<ahoneybun> sddm and systemd are a bit off
<ahoneybun> sddm keeps getting disabled
<Guest76799> is there anyway to revert back to Plasma 4?
<Guest76799> Afterwards?
<ahoneybun> um not sure
<ahoneybun> other then a reinstall
<ahoneybun> sudo systemctl enable sddm
<ahoneybun> fixes it
<lordievader> Guest76799: From Utopic? Did you have a plasma5 ppa enabled?
<Guest76799> yes
<lordievader> Guest76799: On both, or just the first?
<Guest76799> just first, upgrading to vivid just now..
<{shaman}> no
<{shaman}> plasma 5 is working OK for me now
<lordievader> Guest76799: Phew ;)
<{shaman}> but I'm not as happy as KDE4 yet, it doesn't save window positions between reboots well
<lordievader> Guest76799: Upgrading with a Plasma5 ppa enabled from Utopic breaks your install.
<Guest76799> opps
<Guest76799> well I guess we shall see :)
<Guest76799> One of the joys of linux, problem solving
<{shaman}> well, if you run alpha releases..... you can expect that
<lordievader> {shaman}: The beta is not to blame, it is the ppa ;)
<Guest76799> Gotta say though Plasma is really nice :) Once all the bugs are purged its going to be a sweet Desktop
<BluesKaj> plasma is ok , not crazy about it, too many isssues unresolved
<{shaman}> imho nothing else OS really compares
<{shaman}> and i'm glad they did away with the app grouping
<Fausty> I run linux on my laptops but after a fatal MBR crash on my main Desktop on the weekend I'm switching over for good, only going to boot Windows to play PC games that's all...
<lordievader> Fausty: Do you happen to have multiple GPU's in your system?
<Fausty> no just one AMD R9 280x
<lordievader> Fausty: Too bad, else you could virtualize Windows, give it a gpu and have a gaming vm. No more reboots to game ;)
<Fausty> hmm interesting idea... very interesting indeed...
<Fausty> gotta step out for a bit... brb
<angubenko> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tnkhanh> Hi how to open bash shell on kubuntu
<soee> ALT+F2 and type konsole
<tnkhanh> got it. Thanks!
<fausty>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER fausty pjbegvcodlfo
<fausty> opps
<fausty> lol
<Unit193> Good one. :)
<tnkhanh> lol why can I see his /msg NickServ
<tnkhanh>  /msg NickServ fausty pjbegvcodlfo
<lordievader> tnkhanh: Because his message started with a space.
<tnkhanh> anyone use kubuntu on virtual box?
<mparillo> VMware. Close enough?
<tnkhanh> ah not very close
<tnkhanh> I want to install Guest Additions
<mparillo> tnkhanh: I assume you have tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/GuestAdditions and http://askubuntu.com/questions/22743/how-do-i-install-guest-additions-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<mparillo> But, that is about all the help I can provide.
<murthy> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345347
<ubottu> KDE bug 345347 in panels: places ""Add to places" action doesn't work properly from context menu in dolphin" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<murthy> If you are testing 15.04 please confim the above bug, thanks
#kubuntu 2015-03-20
<tnkhanh> mparillo: thtanks, I did it
<tnkhanh> mparillo: some weird bugs appear but I solved it now
<tnkhanh> mparillo: I had to install from the GUI, from the bash shell it will fail
<mparillo> tnkhanh: In that case, you might want to add your answer to askubuntu.com so the next person has it easier. I would hold off updating the help wiki until you are certain your approach works and the bash shell fails.
<mparillo> After all, one more answer is good, but deleting something from a wiki is a bigger step, because it might work for most, just not for you, and if you are not sure of yourself, that would be a shame.
<tnkhanh> mparillo: hm I'm not so sure. Maybe its some other bug. This is just what I remember
<mparillo> I understand. Mis-information is worse than none at all. Just keep looking for little ways to pay the community back.
<billv> Howdy;  I hope this is the right place for this question.  If not, please point me in the right direction.  Does anyone know what protocol/mechanism is used by apport for it's communication?  The manual user/passwd entry I use for email won't work for apport.  What I'm looking into, is doing a netcat wrapper, or something similar to get apport working.  Thanks.
<anoop> After upgrading to vivid plasma 5, why some applications still show the oxygen style widgets
<anoop> mainly the system settings app
<anoop> the tabs and buttons are displayed in the oxygen widget style
<Matsky> Can anyone help me, how i can start X without -nolisten tcp in kubuntu 15.04?) sddm display manager)
<soee> good morning
<mar11> hi
<soee> good morning mar11
<mar11> I want to know if there is a terminal code for knowing that ny notherboard and bios can support 64 bit os
<mar11> my motherboard and bios
<mar11> thanks man
<hateball> mar11: "grep lm /proc/cpuinfo"
<mar11> type in termianl
<mar11> ?
<hateball> yep
<hateball> lm means long mode, which means the cpu is 64-bit capable
<mar11> it says :flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow up extd_apicid pni cx16 lahf_lm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch
<mar11> what does it mean?
<mar11> I know my cpu can support it but I want to know can my motherboard & bios suppot it
<hateball> eh... if you're running the CPU, that in itself means the motherboard supports it
<hateball> and it says lm there, so you're good to go
<mar11> thanks man
<hateball> mar11: is it an older cpu?
<mar11> I want to install kubunu 64bit 14.04
<mar11> I think it is blong to 4-5 years ago
<hateball> "grep model /proc/cpuinfo"
<hateball> it's likely fine
<mar11> I want to know if I can backup my customis and software from 32 bir to 64 bir kde
<mar11> bot
<mar11> bit
<mar11> can I?
<soee> what you want to backup is your apps settings etc. theey will work fine for 64 bit when proper app version is isntalled
<soee> those settings are simple files
<mar11> no I want to complete backup all my software and kind of my icons that is downloaded so that I don't have to download and install then again in my new kubuntu
<mar11> did I made it clear?
<valorie> mar11: that sounds like a bad idea imo
<valorie> very quick to install from the repos
<valorie> and you'll have the correct version, with the correct underlying libs, etc.
<mar11> why?why you say something like that?
<valorie> what you need is a backup of your own personal data, and perhaps your settings if you have modified things a lot
<valorie> otherwise, just your data
<valorie> if you have custom icons, those too
<valorie> applications install very quickly
<mar11> Im in iran and the internet is very slow and sometimes it not conect at all
<valorie> ah
<valorie> :(
<mar11> I nearly have no chose
<valorie> you'll have 32-bit versions of applications
<valorie> rather than 64
<valorie> so what would be the point of installing 64-bit?
<mar11> yes I think so after all ny os is a 32bir version
<valorie> just stick with it -- I've tried identical installs one 64, one 32
<valorie> and there was really no difference
<hateball> That's.. really very usecase specific
<valorie> I thought 64 would be newer, faster, snazzier
<hateball> It is, provided you have the hardware
<valorie> not so much
<hateball> If you need to allocate more than 2GB for a process, you're going to have a bad time on 32-bit. And so on.
<valorie> hateball: what would you advise mar11?
<valorie> sure, building amarok was slower
<mar11> so that you say it is no use to install 64 bit os?
<valorie> but how many people do that?
<hateball> If you have 4GB+ RAM, there's speed and security advantages to using 64-bit OS
<hateball> But if it's hard to reinstall applications due to bandwidth concerns, well that's pretty much the dealbreaker
<mar11> so if I want to use something like viber what should I do
<mar11> ?
<hateball> mar11: I doubt there's a single piece of software you use that does not have a 64-bit version
<hateball> Even if there's software that only provides 32-bit binaries, you can install multi-arch libs to run 32-bit code as well
<hateball> It's "only" a matter of installing it from the repos, but this of course means you need to have a connection to the internet
<mar11> this the problam the viber app is 64 bit
<hateball> Yes, you can't run 64-bit code on 32-bit OS. But the other way around works.
<mar11> and I have 3GB ran
<mar11> I aware of that
<hateball> Yes, so 64-bit OS is the way to go. Backup your data in $HOME and reinstall.
<mar11> and sounds like I must insatall kubuntu 32 bir
<hateball> No, what makes it sound like that?
<mar11> so how should I backup?
<mar11> my ram is low
<mar11> 3GB
<hateball> 3GB is plenty
<hateball> Even 2GB is fine
<mar11> for 64bit?
<mar11> sure?
<hateball> The overhead of 64-bit is not really much to worry about
<hateball> Yes, I run 64-bit on 1GB machines as well
<mar11> is it really faster than 32 bit os?
<hateball> For certain operations yes
<hateball> That rely on those functions in the cpu
<mar11> what?
<hateball> For every day use, you probably wont notice it much
<hateball> But you get the added benefit of security features like ASLR
<mar11> so how should I back up my customize and apps?
<hateball> Anyhow, if you have an external drive of some sort the easiest way is to just live-boot your machine and copy over what data you need from your $HOME to that drive
<mar11> so that I won't needed to insatall from internet
<hateball> If you have /home on a separate partition, you should only need to reinstall and not format /home
<valorie> or just rsync it
<hateball> mar11: There is no way to copy over installed 32-bit applications on your 32-bit OS to a new 64-bit install
<hateball> No feasible way I should say... everything is possible
<hateball> But that will end up causing more headache than it is worth
<mar11> what should I do about my icons custom?
<hateball> mar11: Where are those icons stored?
<mar11> copy and paste just work?
<mar11> 1 sec
<hateball> Yes, everything that is just "data" can just be backuped and transfered to a new machine
<hateball> Like documents, images, etc
<mar11> and how can I install os without formating home partion?
<mar11> they are in /usr/share
<hateball> mar11: Do you have a separate partition for /home now?
<mar11> yes
<hateball> The installer will let you pick advanced options
<hateball> There should be some guide somewhere....
<mar11> do you have any link to I go and see myself?
<hateball> mar11: this is an old image, but it looks pretty much the same http://laffers.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/snapshot3.png
<hateball> So you tell the installer to mount say sda1 as / and it must format. Then you pick sda2 or wherever you have /home now as /home, and do NOT format
<hateball> if you install with the same username etc as you have now, it should be just fine
<hateball> mar11: Please ask your questions in channel so that others may help and learn
<mar11> actully my /home is sda7 should I mark it as home partion again in installing process?
<hateball> Yep, there should be a dropdown list what you want to mount it as
<hateball> Just make very very sure you do not format /home... It is always good to have backups in any case
<mar11> when I don't format home partion all my apps seting will be ther after new install
<mar11> ?
<mar11> even 32bit apps?
<hateball> mar11: And if you had custom data in /usr, that will get wiped when you reinstall and format /, so you need to copy that somewhere like your /home
<hateball> mar11: Yes, all settings are saved in your /home
<hateball> If you run some system services like say... apache, there may be configurations saved in /etc
<hateball> So you will need to backup those as well
<mar11> what about the apps I must install again?
<hateball> But the actual 32-bit applications, those will be wiped and needed to reinstall
<hateball> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<hateball> mar11: You can use this to pull a list of what you have installed now, so it is easier to reinstall them later
<hateball> But it will still need to download the new 64-bit versions over the internet
<hateball> Oh and also... the packages on 32-bit and 64-bit might not be the same
<hateball> The names that is
<mar11> so what you say is when I install an app which is 64bit now its setting can be trasfer from 32bit old app?
<mar11> is that right?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mar11> good morning
<lordievader> Hey mar11
<mar11> hey man
<yossarianuk> is there a solar eclipse plasmoid ?
<hateball> mar11: Yes, settings are just text for the most part
<mar11> what should I backup from /etc ?
<lordievader> mar11: I usually backup everything from there. It is a small dir anyways.
<mar11> thnks man
<mar11> :-D
<reza> hi
<lordievader> o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * alvin is upgrading to Vivid, macho style.
<BluesKaj> alvin, macho style is .......?
<aftereyo> remove all previous installs
<alvin> No backup :-)
<alvin> (ok, no important data either)
<lordievader> alvin: No backup? -.-
<aftereyo> risky mc'frisky
<lordievader> No backup on a Friday... Allways a good idea.
<alvin> Just reminded me of this: http://en.tiraecol.net/modules/comic/cache/images/tiraecol_en-59.png
<BluesKaj> best to have / and /home partitions
<aftereyo> i shuold do that
<lordievader> alvin: Was more thinking of: http://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/2za4nl/backups_are_important_mkay/
<alvin> They are encrypted here. I always have to reboot 'twice', but apparently, this isn't different in Vivid. After grub, there's a blank screen. I reboot, grub appears, and the system boots. Always. no idea why.
<aftereyo> always find my self with an empty
<BluesKaj> alvin, which kubuntu OS?
<alvin> There are more?
<BluesKaj> which version?
<alvin> Just the in-development version. 15.04
<alvin> I ran the plasma5 version of 14.10 before. So, it's not really different.
<BluesKaj> if the boot stalls then run , systemctl enable sddm
<lordievader> alvin: Did you have a plasma5 ppa enabled when you upgraded to Vivid?
<alvin> I had to convince the package manager of some things, but on the whole, this succeeded nicely. Had to downgrade bluedevil and there's still no font preview.
<alvin> lordievader: Hmm, Yes, I think so, but the upgrade disabled that PPA.
<lordievader> alvin: It disabled the sources.... Upgrading with such a ppa enabled is broken.
<alvin> I followed the proper procedure. All PPA's were disabled.
<alvin> And it worked. Even Akonadi still works.
<lordievader> alvin: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2015-March/009274.html
<aftereyo> It looks like ark cannot create zips with password
<aftereyo> what are some other filer compressor I should try?
<alvin> lordievader: Oho, seems like I upgraded in time then. Really. it works fine.
<alvin> aftereyo: That might be a proprietary option. I don't really know. But typical Unix compression software doesn't give you the options to use a password. That's done with other software, like gnupg.
<lordievader> alvin: Hmm, that is good to hear.
<alvin> aftereyo: Wait. I should have read the manual first! It's zip --encrypt
<alvin> ark probarbly just doesn't show you that option.
<alvin> "We warned next users long ago that upgrade to 15.04 would not be supported.", but apparently I didn't get the memo and did it anyway. Well. No regrets :-)
<BluesKaj> dev OSs always come with caveats as I'm sure you're aware
<alvin> Absolutely!
<lordievader> Else it wouldn't be fun ;)
<alvin> That's the thing. I wouldn't have upgraded now if I really wanted a stable system.
<BluesKaj> stilll have the odd crash here and there, but not while running,  the crash notifier pops up with some apps right after closing them
<alvin> That happens a lot with Firefox. Crash on close.
<fausty> I had screen flickrs a lot and a lot of bug pop ups some i reverted back to plasma 4
<fausty> It does look really nice, I'm sure many people will use it once its final
<alvin> Oh, yes. It needs some polishing, but looks fine already. I wonder about this font preview rendering bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=336089 It was also visible on the demo system at Fosdem, while most people say their font preview looks fine.
<ubottu> KDE bug 336089 in kcm_fontinst "Font preview - rendering problem" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<alvin> I still have it after the Vivid upgrade
<reza> hi guys what is the best additional driver for nividia grafics?
<reza> any body?
<lordievader> reza: What do you mean best? nouveau vs nvidia?
<reza> no I mean additional driver witch we install to run nividia grafice on pc like what we use in windows
<reza> there are 4-5 driver
<reza> witch we can choses and use
<reza> do you see them
<reza> ?
<reza> should I send a pic?
<reza> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<lordievader> reza: No, I do not run Kubuntu nor have a nvidia card. You mean the different versions?
<lordievader> Take the latest that (still) supports your card/
<reza> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<hateball> reza: choose nvidia-current
<reza> look when you want run driver for grafice card
<reza> it is 4-5 driver and it is not in depend on witch card you have
<reza> I suppose
<BluesKaj> there is no nvidia-current anymore
<reza> let me name them for you
<BluesKaj> reza, which nvidia gpu?
<reza> I think I have gforce 1800
<reza> sorry
<reza> gforce 9400
<reza> gforce 9400 gt
<BluesKaj> and which drivers are in the driver manager list ? usually the the recommended is best, probly the nvidia-331 or 340
<reza> no there are 304 update-331 update-173-304-331
<reza> so witch one is better to choose?
<hateball> As long as your card is supported, latest is greatest
<BluesKaj> reza, is this kubuntu 14.04 or 14.10?
<reza> I want to know witch one is newer and updated?
<BluesKaj> is there no recommended driver?
<reza> yep
<reza> there is
<reza> 331
<BluesKaj> which is ?
<BluesKaj> then install the 331
<reza> what's different between 331 and 331 updates?
<reza> why it does not recommend 331 updates?
<BluesKaj> the 331 driver is up to date,, the updates one is for drivers still being developed afaik
<reza> so there is no need to install the update one
<reza> thanks man
<lordievader> No, the 331 is the version as when the os version was released. The 331-updates is updated as new versions come out.
<BluesKaj> ok'
<lordievader> New versions of the driver that is.
<reza> so why the os itself not recommend it?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, my experience with updates drivers was not a good one, the stable driver is also updated when required
<BluesKaj> reza, go with the regular 331, it will work fine with the 9400....I have the 8400 and the 331 was great with it
<reza> why there is no difrence between them in about field
<reza> ?
<reza> BluesKaj: are you sure about that?
<BluesKaj> reza, yes I am , absolutely sure
<reza> so im go on this one
<reza> thanks guys
<reza> bye
<jbwiv> guys, I've switched Ubuntu 14.10 to Kubuntu by apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. However, over time (say 24 hours) i find that kde really starts to slow down and become sluggish. kwin tends to use a fair amount of cpu, but nothing I'd say was overwhelming to this box (dual quad core/8GB ram/GeForce GTX 650 Ti)
<jbwiv> is this a common problem, and is there a way to fix without completely logging out/back in or shutting down X?
<fausty> Would anyone know how to install KDM from apt-get or PPA, ...? thx
<BluesKaj> fausty, why , what's the issue with lightdm?
<fausty> LightDM loads the orginal Ubuntu wallpaper right before it loads KDE, I find it slightly anoying..
<soee> fausty: install lightdm-kde-greeter
<soee> than it wont install all unity dependencies
<BluesKaj> yup, that'll work
<fausty> Alright, thanks, I've broken my install once in the past with dependencies, but I'm learning...
<fausty> I'm ditching windows for good this time around
<fausty> seems lightdm-kde-greeter is already the newest version
<soee> fausty: and it installed you lightdm with unity deps ?
<fausty> I installed Ubuntu, then installed Gnome Flashback then KDE and now I'm here, light DM was present when I booted up KDE the first time in System Settings...
<Marbug> Hi I've downloaded kubuntu, and I want to install it on an atom mini laptop where a windows7 is on. is it possible to install a dualboot?
<fausty> Marbug, Yes, you'll have to shrink C: partion using windows built in partion editor search 'partition' when you click on the Start button, after you shrink the partion boot ubuntu live cd and the new empty partion make it a Ext4 file system, mount it as '/' and install, ... not sure which version of ubuntu would run on an atom processor prolly 32bit
<Marbug> fausty, amd64 would run on it, by shrinking the C: partition, do I need to shrink it before for a boot partition where the grub can reside on? Or may it also be after the C: partition ?
<fausty> Ubuntu would do all the grub work for you
<BluesKaj> fausty, does windows allow shrinking the C partition while it's in use ? or can you unmount it in the partiton manager and proceed from there?
<fausty> it allows shrinking while the system is in use, just look over the numbers and make sure it doesn't shrink to much on you, windows will determine how much it can give up to the new partition, you have some control over so just look it over before clicking next
<Marbug> wel in my case I don't need to shrink the C: partition as there is a datapartition I can use. I'm on vacation and there is a laptop, but we have only 3G here, I don't want to take the risk to install ubuntu on that laptop if the stick won't work afterwards, or if there would be problems. But if everything will go automated with just a partition you need to have free, that would be cool
<Marbug> now hoping windows wouldn't jerk :-)
<fausty> Well if your new to Linux there will be some hiccups along the way ;)
<Marbug> I'm new :unsure:
<Marbug> ;-)
<Marbug> you could say I'm new to windows hahahha
<BluesKaj> Marbug, I would use gparted on live media to do the partitoning beforehand rather than fool with the windows partioner , since you can set up the ext4 partion for kubuntu
<Marbug> ait gparted it will be
<BluesKaj> err partition
<fausty> Gotch-ya, sudo apt-get install kdm unity-greeter, KDM is a go :)
<lordievader> KDM? Kubuntu hasn't used that since ages.
<fausty> LightDM flickers Ubuntu Wallpaper before loading KDE, don't like that, KDM does not,
<fausty> Then again I could boot Gnome and set the Wallpaper to black and not see it before them boot...
<Marbug> meh, that laptop has EFI -_-" is that a problem for kubuntu ?
<hateball> fausty: do you have lightdm-kde-greeter installed and configured
<fausty> yes
<fausty> but it boots the Unity Login
<fausty> with KDM installed it will boot the KDE logon manger
<hateball> the configured part sounds like what you're missing then
<hateball> I don't know if KDM will even be left in 15.04... if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm" it should let you pick the proper greeter
<fausty> yes it lets me choose between kdm and lightdm... I'll choose lightdm... read up on google some more
<fausty> Linux is so modular its confusing at times
<BluesKaj> fausty, or you could dump gnome altogether ")\
<fausty> I have I'm running Kabuntu, that unity login screen is the only thing left to change
<BluesKaj> ok
<hateball> fausty: did you try the command I suggested
<fausty> yes
<fausty> reboot or logout?
<fausty> I will reboot and see if its all worked
<fausty> All is working :)
<fausty> what would be the command to return to the Unity Login ?? out of curosity?
<hateball> fausty: I think the package is unity-greeter
<hateball> so you'd install that, then reconfigure lightdm and it should let you switch between greeters
<hateball> if there is only one greeter package installed it should just default to that
<hateball> perhaps unity-greeters post-install script even reconfigures
<fausty> unity-greeter is installed just a matter of setting it as default
<fausty> unity is under gdm
<hateball> hmmm, I thought reconfiguring lightdm should allow you that choice
<fausty> so to activate it i'd activate gdm-greeter
<hateball> I only ever have kde plasma stuff installed
<misalspi_> #xdcc
<fausty> So in order to change your default login manager if your using lightdm you have to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and add or change 'greeter-session=unity-greeter' .... or whatever greeter you have installed, Almost broke my install figured that out.. Recovery, Alt+F1 saved me, phew!
<Walex> fausty: no, that's not how it is done.
<fausty> It's done how it works, its Linux
<Walex> fausty: to change display manager the file is '/etc/X11/default-display-manager'
<Xenoth> If I upgrade to 14.10 with Muon, am I going to end up on KDE5?
<Walex> indeed things are so modular that they are often confusing.
<fausty> no that just effects lightdm not the actual login manager
<BluesKaj> Xenoth, no
<Xenoth> OK, good.
<BluesKaj> plsama 5 and KF5 are optional on 14.10
<BluesKaj> err plasma
<Xenoth> Is it planned to force this in a newer release?
<BluesKaj> 15.04 already has plasma 5 as default
<fausty> Walex: I try not to get attached my installs if I want learn linux I know I'm going to break my installs, its a right of passage ;))
<hyper_ch> Hi there, I have problems with my external hdmi screen... in the display settings it appears but it's greyed out. When I unplug the cable, it vanishes, when I replug it, it reappears but still greyed out. Reboot didn't help. How can I activate it?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Check the checkbox.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: it can't be that simple
<lordievader> It is here.
<hyper_ch> well, yes, it's there
<hyper_ch> but it looks also greyed out that's why I haven't tried it
 * hyper_ch gives lordievader an extra big crunch chocolate coated weekend cookie
<lordievader> \o/
<MoonUnit`> displaylink still unusable in linux :-(
<BluesKaj> never heard of dispalylink
<MoonUnit`> usb monitor, i try it with linux now and again.
<MoonUnit`> work perfectly in windows, got it to display an image but it killed my primary monitor but was so slow to be unusable.
<MoonUnit`> gave it up years ago when i started using linux and bought a 2nd monitor connected to my radeon card.
<Xenoth> Is it possible to make Kickoff in KDE4 open to the "Applications" tab instead of to the Favorites tab?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys. It's been a while since I've been here. I think I've forgotten some of the IRC commands and codes. :p
<bprompt> LINKSWORD2:    the code here is,   "the quick fox jumped over the lazy cat, meow"
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, commands for ?
<LINKSWORD2> Oh, hey, BluesKaj! Ah, just some of the IRC / commands. NickServ and such.
<BluesKaj> just tyype /nickserv help in the server textbox
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, ^
<LINKSWORD2> OK.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey, Blues? What would you say are the best programs / apps for Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, that's a matter of personal interest, tastes, and preferences ..depnds what kinds of things you like to do on your pc
<LINKSWORD2> Graphics/Audio editing, general purpose (mail, browsers, etc.) Although I also would like to learn more about the Linux kernel and programming, if that's an avenue I might be able to explore.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2,  check this out http://www.linuxveda.com/2014/12/06/things-installing-kubuntu-click-next/
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: And what do you use your Linux machine for?
 * genii sips and ponders GIMP and FreeCAD. 
<MoonUnit`> they should add 'use numix in plasma5 so it looks less depressing'
<BluesKaj> this pc is my media server and irc chat machine , plus some othe mundane everyday stuff like email and browsing
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, sorry that site i just posted is somewhat dated
<LINKSWORD2> I see.
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, this one is more comprehensive about 14.10 http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/kubuntu-utopic-kde4.html
<LINKSWORD2> *Facepalm.* Rekong just crashed....
<BluesKaj> rekonq , forget rekonq
<LINKSWORD2> Rekonq? Blegh. Lame name. LOL
<LINKSWORD2> Is there a way to get the system to not ask for password authentication for updates?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, I use myusername  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL in the sudoers file , in the terminal: sudo visudo and add the phrase above the last line in the text , then , ctl+o, enter  and ctl+x to save and exit the file
<LINKSWORD2> in Konsole?
<BluesKaj> this will work for most apps tto
<BluesKaj> yes in the konsole/terminal
<LINKSWORD2> I guess I don't have enough understanding of how to put it in with proper syntax.
<BluesKaj> open the konsole type sudo visudo
<LINKSWORD2> Got that far. Next?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, i use this;  kaj ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL  , so substitute your username where kaj is
<BluesKaj> ok , copied and pasted ?
<LINKSWORD2> Think so.
<BluesKaj> right above the last line in the text , you use the down arrow key to navigate to the bottom
<LINKSWORD2> Got it
<BluesKaj> now ctl+o , then enter, then ctl+x , that should save the file and exit back to the konsole prompt
<LINKSWORD2> Looks good to me. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> you will need to relogin to make it work
<LINKSWORD2> Too lazy to log out and back in. LOL
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> used to have to reboot iirc
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, you can check if you open the /etc/sudoers file like so , kdesudo kate  /etc/sudoers in krunner
<BluesKaj> krunner is alt +F2
<LINKSWORD2> Found it. Looks good.
<BluesKaj> cool
<LINKSWORD2> Meanwhile, I'm falling asleep in my chair after a long day at work. Gonna log off and shut down.
<fausty> I have one drive thats over 2 terrabyte can linux (NTFS) can linux handle this drive?
<bprompt> fausty:   sure, only thing is I think you have to use a GPT partition table on it
<fausty> ok
<Guest46326> hola
<Jiyuhen> Question - I am thinking of installing / Using Plasma 5 with my Kubuntu.
<Jiyuhen> Do I go by the Windows saying of never change a running system or?
<valorie> that depends on what you use your computer for, Jiyuhen
<valorie> I use plasma 5 daily and have been for about six months
<valorie> I'm running Vivid beta right now, and it is mostly excellent
<soee> i can confirm what valorie says
<Jiyuhen> valorie: Basic stuff like E-mail a bit of browsing and the occasional gaming.
<Jiyuhen> I am thinking of trying some programming later, but first want to get to know Kubuntu
<valorie> Jiyuhen: you can always download the iso and burn it to USB
<valorie> and try it out, see if it uses all your equipment correctly
<Jiyuhen> soee:  Thanks! So, it is stable enough
<Jiyuhen> valorie: Thank you for the tip!
<Jiyuhen> valorie: Would work in a VM as well, right?
<valorie> hmmm, I think there have been some vm glitches
<valorie> it works in KVM, I know
<valorie> do you know about that soee?
<Jiyuhen> valorie: Does it? Thank you so much - I be trying that! :)
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/VividVervet/Beta1/Kubuntu - Jiyuhen
<soee> VB had some problems, but after playing a bit with its settings it worked
<Jiyuhen> valorie: Cheers for the link, I am reading it now :)
<valorie> :-)
<Jiyuhen> Nice! Thus Plasma, will be the standard from now on moving forward.
<Jiyuhen> It does look really nice I have to admit.
<valorie> yes, I love the look
<valorie> of course there will be other themes as time goes on
<valorie> but they have refactored everything, and it is smooth as butter
<Jiyuhen> Ok, let's do it! I am opening the terminal now valorie ;-)
<valorie> be sure you have a good backup before doing anything else!
<Jiyuhen> Check
 * valorie recently made the mistake and only had an old backup.....
<Jiyuhen> uh! That happened to me a couple of weeks ago too, when I just started to use Kubuntu. It was not pretty...
<Jiyuhen> valorie: It mostly also just happens when you need to go to bed, but you cannot because the computer isn t running..
<valorie> I now keep that one precious text file on dropbox Just In Case
<valorie> why I didn't before, no idea
<Jiyuhen> In dropbox! That is a excellent idea!
<Jiyuhen> Haven't even considered doing that - but yes
<Jiyuhen> We learn from our pains valorie. :)
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> you'd think I would have learned after so *many* mistakes though, lol
<lordievader> valorie: KVM works nicely with Vivid.
<lordievader> I've heard of problems with VB + Vivid (not only Kubuntu, Ubuntu too).
<valorie> I heard good things, yes -- not just for vivid, but for plasma 5 in general, even from source
<Jiyuhen> goede avond lordie!
<Jiyuhen> valorie: Na, never...that be boring ! lol
<Jiyuhen> Alright folks - wish me look. I am about to reboot
<Hawkeye_> Alright - Desktop was a bit sluggish. So I rewerded back. Funny enough - Now I have a new Desktop with underlying my old desktop as it looks like. Weird
<valorie> Hawkeye_: "rewerded"?
<Hawkeye_> de installed the packaged or purged them
<Hawkeye_> Might also be the reason, why I cannot change my username atm.
<Hawkeye_> Because, I am online already...this is weird valorie
<Hawkeye_> Like a desktop on top of my other dekstop weird
<valorie> I've been noticing a bug lately in Vivid which I've not reported yet where the slideshow isn't removing the previous image
<Hawkeye_> you mean, that is what happend?
<Hawkeye_> My one user has multiplied?
<valorie> not in my case
<valorie> it seems the previous image is not erased
<Hawkeye_> sounds plausible, yes
<yotux> how does one blacklist a drive from the kernel
#kubuntu 2015-03-21
<Jiyuhen> it works!
<soee> ;]
<Jiyuhen> soee:  ^_^
<valorie> Jiyuhen: \o/
<Jiyuhen> valorie:  Cheers!
<valorie> have fun with it
<Jiyuhen> I noticed, that the Software manager is gone. But those things, can be installed by the terminal
<valorie> and join #kubuntu-devel when you feel like helping out
<valorie> muon discover is there by default, is it not?
<Jiyuhen> valorie: Thank you ! I am already playing around with it
<valorie> we don't use the ubuntu software center
<Jiyuhen> I am really just a n00b but , I join
<Jiyuhen> that is what I meant
<valorie> muon discover is a software center type application, rather than the package manager I prefer
<Jiyuhen> Need to watch my termonoligy :P
<valorie> there are lots of packages, and you can use anything in the repos safely, no matter where it comes from
<valorie> including unity stuff, gnome, xfce, etc.
<Jiyuhen> So , better use the packages manager like synapsis in place of moun discover?
<valorie> I prefer muon package manager myself
<valorie> but mostly I just use the cli unless I'm testing
<valorie> but really, is discover not there?
<valorie> use alt+space
<valorie> type discover
<valorie>  or maybe we changed it back to alt+f2
<Jiyuhen> alt + space and alt+f2 are working both
<valorie> this is a fresh install of vivid beta and I have it by default
<valorie> oh good
<valorie> krunner is the unknown star of KDE
<Jiyuhen> Now this is interesting! I couldn 't find it in the menues
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> that sounds like a bug
<Jiyuhen> But yes, it is there and it opens
<valorie> when I type to search the menu, it's there for me
<valorie> `sudo apt install whatever` is quicker
<valorie> but sometimes I use muon package manager to search for stuff or list dependencies or something
<valorie> good
<valorie> be sure to file bugs when you see something that bugs you
<Jiyuhen> the package manager did load up. The synapsis one did not.
<valorie> synaptic
<Jiyuhen> I will.
<valorie> not installed by default since muon package manager is better, and maintained
<valorie> imo
<Jiyuhen> I am now downloading somthing from Moun-Discover to see if it works
<valorie> my opinion is not universally agreed with however
<valorie> it works
<Jiyuhen> I had them installed
<valorie> it just doesn't list everything I perhaps want
<Jiyuhen> Good question.
<Jiyuhen> I am checking now, if I still can mount CD's and or DVD's
<hammerandtongs_> whats the systemd service that starts X11 on kubuntu 15.04?
<zenfox> is everyone here on plasma5?
<hammerandtongs_> probably a mix of installs with this many people in channel
<hammerandtongs_> do you have a specific question?
<zenfox> i'm on a virtualbox and i'm having problems exposing the samba shared folders to the windows host
<zenfox> it doesn't detect kubuntu on the network at all
<valorie> I've heard about problems with VB recently
<hammerandtongs_> anyone know whats the systemd service that starts X11 on kubuntu 15.04?
<valorie> probably sddm
<hammerandtongs_> thank you
<valorie> recently there has been a bug where you have to start sddm manually from the console: `systemctl start sddm`
<hammerandtongs_> that sounds right
<hammerandtongs_> and yes
<valorie> so far the devels are baffled
<hammerandtongs_> thats why i asked :D
<hammerandtongs_> yah beta booted fine
<valorie> help welcome
<hammerandtongs_> but the upgrade started this problem
<valorie> fresh install here
<valorie> it is a definite blocker bug
<hammerandtongs_> heh
<hammerandtongs_> gives everyone a chance to acquaint themselves with systemd :D
<hammerandtongs_> which i quite like
<valorie> it was working well for a few days, until something mysterious happened
<hammerandtongs_> but is a big change
<valorie> yes, pretty big
<kramer3d> hi
<hammerandtongs_> ./wave
<kramer3d> hammerandtongs_, im downloading 12.04
<hammerandtongs_> thats pretty conservative
<kramer3d> if i let it upgrade... will it stop at 14.04 or upgrade to 14.10
<kramer3d> lol i had the cd lying around
<valorie> that sounds like the slow way to do things
<hammerandtongs_> it should stop at 14.10
<kramer3d> damnit
<hammerandtongs_> well thats configurable
<valorie> a fresh install of 14.10 or even vivid beta would be much faster
<hammerandtongs_> in the software sources
<hammerandtongs_> 14.10 is a good one to be at
<valorie> you can do 12.04 > 14.04
<kramer3d> ok
<valorie> and then tell it not to be LTS anymore
<valorie> but geez that's slow
<hammerandtongs_> yah you are essentially going to end up downloading a whole distribution or two anyway
<valorie> just torrent the beta if you want plasma 5
<kramer3d> i might not even upgrade, idc to polish up my OS now, im only trying to use kicad
<kramer3d> on linux
<valorie> or 14.10 for stable plasma 4
<hammerandtongs_> sounds like he doesnt want plasma 5 yet
<hammerandtongs_> its still early
 * valorie uses it daily
<hammerandtongs_> not familiar with kicad
<kramer3d> i can keep 12.04 and just update the kernel right?
<kramer3d> its a pcb design software
<hammerandtongs_> ah
<hammerandtongs_> well it probably doesnt matter how recent the desktop is
<hammerandtongs_> where are you getting the binary for kicad?
<kramer3d> yea
<kramer3d> from synaptic
<hammerandtongs_> well then 14.10 is probably best choice
<kramer3d> it should be in the main sources
<kramer3d> or whatever
<kramer3d> hmm
<hammerandtongs_> or find a static binary of kicad from their website
<hammerandtongs_> and run 12.04
<kramer3d> ya i might do that
<kramer3d> anyways... new to KDE and stuff
<kramer3d> whats a good irc client?
<valorie> konversation
<valorie> is my favorite
<kramer3d> is it prettier than quassel?
<hammerandtongs_> i use shell clients usually
<valorie> imo yes
<hammerandtongs_> but i clicked the easy link to get here this eve :D
<valorie> :-)
<hammerandtongs_> i notice display-manager.service doesnt resolve
<valorie> quassel has been the default for a few years
<kramer3d> ok the screen is blank
<kramer3d> xD
<kramer3d> i jsut finished installing
<valorie> we're moving back to konversation because it is already ported to Qt5
<kramer3d> no cursor or anthing
<hammerandtongs_> even though sddm.service claims to be an alias for it
<valorie> installing what, kramer3d?
<kramer3d> i finished installing 12.04
<kramer3d> then it rebooted
<kramer3d> its completely black
<kramer3d> a black screen
<kramer3d> maybe i should kill it
<kramer3d> power cycle
<hammerandtongs_> you installed to a vm?
<kramer3d> no
<hammerandtongs_> all kinds of potential subtleties there
<kramer3d> hmm
<hammerandtongs_> did you get a boot or just past the machine posting?
<kramer3d> ah
<kramer3d> i had my second monitor hooked up
<kramer3d> that was doing something
<hammerandtongs_> hehe
<kramer3d> unplugged, now its fine
<hammerandtongs_> so for the systemd and sddm bug
<hammerandtongs_> from what ive found
<hammerandtongs_> systemctl enable sddm
<hammerandtongs_> was not run
<hammerandtongs_> there was no link to display-manager.service
<hammerandtongs_> ill try a reboot but id guess this fixes it
<hammerandtongs_> yep
<hammerandtongs_> thats the fix
<hammerandtongs_> is the dpkg of sddm enabling itself?
<kramer3d> oh shit
<kramer3d> i plugged in second monitor
<kramer3d> and then options dialog came
<kramer3d> i clicked enable
<kramer3d> it goes blank
<kramer3d> =/
<kramer3d> ok maybe i should upgrade
<hammerandtongs_> as a general rule
<hammerandtongs_> with opensource software its best to track 3-6 months back from bleeding edge in a distro
<hammerandtongs_> more bugs get worked out over time
<valorie> 12.04 is very old
<hammerandtongs_> fwiw
<hammerandtongs_> if you want to take the time
<hammerandtongs_> there is probably a way to poke the x server
<hammerandtongs_> from the command line
<hammerandtongs_> but you may not have the option if you arent setup
<hammerandtongs_> did you check my fix valorie?
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean
<hammerandtongs_> systemctl enable sddm
<hammerandtongs_> hasn't been done it looks like
<hammerandtongs_> ie why 15.04 stops at shell
<valorie> but we don't know what that isn't happening automatically
<valorie> I told you about that command
<valorie> it has been needed for the past week or 10 days
<hammerandtongs_> ah sorry i misread :)
<kramer3d> im upgrading to 14.04 through the distribution upgrade pop-up that i got.... can i go to bed while i let this run?
<hammerandtongs_> well i look in the sddm dpkg source i guess
<kramer3d> or will it make me click next next
<valorie> you can let it run but it won't finish without you
<kramer3d> :[
<kramer3d> 9_9
<hammerandtongs_> `systemctl start sddm` i think is what you said
<hammerandtongs_> enable is different
<d3remark> thanks homies
<d3remark> im gonna sleep  now
<d3remark> o/
<valorie> ok, I'll try that next time
<valorie> thank you, hammerandtongs_
<hammerandtongs_> enable doesnt look like its being done
<hammerandtongs_> in the sddm package
<hammerandtongs_> i dont see it in the source
<hammerandtongs_> but im not sure what the proper behaviour is in debian
<hammerandtongs_> i think the bug is in debian/sddm.postinst
<hammerandtongs_> the logic under
<hammerandtongs_> # set default-display-manager
<hammerandtongs_> doesnt look correct
<hammerandtongs_> its duplicative to just running
<hammerandtongs_> systemctl enable sddm
<valorie> hammerandtongs_: can you please write the above to kubuntu-devel list?
<valorie> and work with yofel fixing this perhaps?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`
<Jiyuhen> Morning all
<Haudegen> Riddell: The current lightdm updates cause problems with special characters (UTF-8) in the kio-slave for files.  At least for me.
<Haudegen> Riddell: I downgraded them yesterday, but unattended-upgrades reinstalled the 1.12.3 packages.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MoonUnit`> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi MoonUnit`
<soee> good morning
<siom> hi there, how can I connect the root partition and the second partition (both ext4) in an efi/gpt system to one bigger partition?
<siom> (withoud crashing my complete system? -> kubuntu stable)
<soee> uh i dont know that, BluesKaj maybe ^
<BluesKaj> siom, the other ext partitions should show up in dolphin decices
<BluesKaj> devices rather
<soee> BluesKaj: i think e wants to merge 2 partitions into single
<BluesKaj> siom, that's easy but goodbye to the data
<siom> soee: right... I want to merge the two partitions...
<BluesKaj>  siom I assume you want to save the data, so you'll need to back it up to another drive or partition
<siom> I got encrypted homeDIR atm. and / is always full..
<siom> right.. I could backup the data.. but since one of the two partitions I want to merge is / ....I would loose my root-fs...which means I had to reinstall then?
<BluesKaj> siom, what else have you put in / besides the OS, or is it small?
<BluesKaj> i don't understand why you ewant to merge / and /home
<mementomori> Hi. I just installed KDE on my Ubuntu 14.10 using ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next (kubuntu-plasma5-desktop package). When I log in everything seems to be working fine except icons in the application launcher are plain black.
<mementomori> How can I solve this issue?
<siom> BluesKaj: I dont want to merge / and /home.  / and /home is on the same part. .. then I have the next part. named /storage  which is very big... now my homedir which is at / is too big... and so / is always full...
<soee> mementomori: i think plasma-next is obsolate, you shouldn't use it
<soee> mementomori: if you want to test Plasma5, download Vivid beta or dailt build
<siom> BluesKaj: / is about 36 GB.. thought it would be enough... but although I dont have much inside my homedir.. / is always almost full...
<BluesKaj> siom, so you don't have a /home partition, it's just / with a home dir
<siom> BluesKaj: right...
<mementomori> soee: thanks, I didn't know it's obsolete
<BluesKaj> 36G is a bit small for a linux partiiton fro the OS and data
<SporkWitch> i have two kubuntu 14.04 LTS machines installed from the same media, username is the same on both, password same on both.  in settings -> sharing i have the same username and password.  i've shared my music, video, and picture folders by right click -> share, checked the share with samba box, allow guests, and under perms i gave my account full control and everyone read access.  the second machine
<SporkWitch> can see the shares in dolphin, when i try to browse the individual shared folder it prompts for password, but then says access is denied.  any clues?
<SporkWitch> the machine sharing the folders has an encrypted home folder, however the account is logged in, screen not locked.  could this still be the issue?
<MoonUnit`> have you tried mounting the shares in fstab?
<siom> I still remember the times when linux fitted on a floppydisk :)
<SporkWitch> MoonUnit`: i've not.  the real goal was for non-computer devices like my PS3 and TV to be able to browse the shares, only noticed the access issue when i was trying to troubleshoot why the other devices didn't see the share at all
<d3remark> hi
<kramer3d> i just installed 14.04 and it seems all the updates are applied
<kramer3d> im still having the monitor issue
<kramer3d> i plug in the second monitor and everything goes black
<soee> kramer3d: on both ?
<soee> and it looks liek kde crash or just screns go black ?
<kramer3d> screens go black
<kramer3d> the second monitor isnt even getting a signal
<MoonUnit`> KDE connect seems a bit flaky, just had to ping the desktop before it knew the phone was there.
<soee> MoonUnit`: if i enable wifi on my phone, after few seconds are have it visible on desktop widget
<soee> so thers no need to send ping for me
<MoonUnit`> it was connected earlier but looked a minute ago and there was no connection.
<kramer3d> ok ive installed nvidia drivers
<kramer3d> and nouveau is listed as blacklisted
<kramer3d> but its still showing up as my kernel driver in use
<BluesKaj> kramer3d, which nvidia driver, did you choose the recommended nvidia driver, ? if so then there's no need to blacklist nouveau
<kramer3d> im lookin at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/112302/how-do-i-disable-the-nouveau-kernel-driver
<kramer3d> im confused
<kramer3d> does he want me to use
<kramer3d> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodest"
<kramer3d> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<BluesKaj> did you install the propriestary driver from nvidi's website ?
<BluesKaj> nvidia's website that is
<kramer3d> i got it from kubuntu update drivers
<SporkWitch> MoonUnit`: the main thing with kde connect is to make sure you add their repo and install from that; the one in the *buntu repos is REALLY out of date
<kramer3d> it was the latest and recommended nvidia driver (311)
<BluesKaj> kramer3d, which nvidia gpu do you have ?
<BluesKaj> and have you rebooted since installing the 311 driver ?
<SporkWitch> ^
<SporkWitch> there aren't very many things that require a restart, but graphics drivers are one of them (technically only need to restart X, but the easiest way to do that is usually a complete reboot)
<kramer3d> BluesKaj, yes, Geforce GS9600 GS
<SporkWitch> whoa, dinosaure, heh
<SporkWitch> s/re/r
<BluesKaj> SporkWitch, that's still a decent gpu for most purposes
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: general use yeah, gaming not so much, especially if you're stuck with the performance hit from emulation
<kramer3d> BluesKaj, ive given up
<kramer3d> -_-
<SporkWitch> does the 311 driver support that card?
<kramer3d> yea
<SporkWitch> kramer3d: have you tried rebooting with the second monitor connected?
<BluesKaj> well, SporkWitch VMs never did much for me and I'm not a gamer, so my perspective is definitely different than yours :)
<kramer3d> yeah both monitors go blank
<kramer3d> SporkWitch, i meant to say nvidia 331 btw
<BluesKaj> the 331 is even better, kramer3d
<kramer3d> this is really terrible..... i hate how they dont implement the 10 second preview them switch back
<kramer3d> when you want to change monitors
<kramer3d> or display settings
<SporkWitch> hmmm
<kramer3d> one mistake and your done for
<SporkWitch> really not sure what the issue could be; haven't run on a card that old, but 14.04's always behaved for me with multiple monitors with nvidia...
 * kramer3d gives up and orders a macbook
<kramer3d> jk ill try later
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: yeah, i run a lot of VMs so i don't need to use the labs on campus, and i do pretty high-end gaming (this machine needs to eventually run star citizen once they finally get the linux client out)
<SporkWitch> BluesKaj: 16GB of RAM is nice on an OS that knows how to use it ^^
<SporkWitch> kramer3d: so hold on, is this a laptop or a desktop?
<kramer3d> desktop
 * BluesKaj just uses one large monitor/my TV ...avoids all kinds multiple monitor problems, but this is my media server pc so it requirements are pretty basic
<kramer3d> SporkWitch, 1 monitor works, when i plug in #2, both go black
<SporkWitch> kramer3d: yeah, was just wondering, because i HAVE had issues when trying to connect a second display to a laptop, just not on a desktop
<SporkWitch> kramer3d: as an experiment, have you tried plugging the single monitor into the second port by itself?
<SporkWitch> (maybe something wrong with the card?)
<kramer3d> doing it now
<kramer3d> lol
<SporkWitch> kramer3d: should i take your silence as indication that it's a problem with the card when something's plugged into that second port?
<kramer3d> no you hsould take my silence as severe pain  on a saturday morning where i didnt want to be dealing with this bullshit and also i have to go to work soon and i hate working weekends
<SporkWitch> fair enough
<BluesKaj> bummer
<SporkWitch> well, at least we've eliminated the port as the problem, right? PROGRESS!
<SporkWitch> and at least your second monitor WORKS, so if we can figure out the problem you'll have two screens; my 600 dollar monitor died recently, i've been reduced to a single screen for the first time in a decade >_<
<kramer3d> lol
<kramer3d> SporkWitch, ... i had second monitor plugged in only
<kramer3d> then i plugged in first
<kramer3d> that worked =/
<kramer3d> pos.......
<yossarianuk> I have decided to update my desktop to 15.04...
<yossarianuk> would I be better off getting the beta or a nighly .iso ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Effectively it will come down to the same thing. Unless you refuse to update the beta.
<yossarianuk> ok cheers ii.e nightly is beta+updates..
<yossarianuk> can i ask what kernel is being used - i.e 3.19 ?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, the daily should be the latest
<lordievader> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.9.8 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<yossarianuk> lordievader: cheers!
<yossarianuk> any ideas when BTRFS will be default filesystem BTW?
<sasuke> copying got stuck on kubuntu !! any solution ?
<hingle_mccringle> Hello, I'm a US user and I was wondering how to uninstall patented codecs - have Fluendo codecs instead.
<hingle_mccringle> I'm on Kubuntu 14.04
<soee> hingle_mccringle: protected ?
<soee> restrcted sextras are installed with package: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<soee> *restricted
<soee> if you want to remove them, uninstall this package
<hingle_mccringle> soee that's a meta package, right? So uninstalling it will not remove the codecs?
<hingle_mccringle> oh it will, ok
<hingle_mccringle> :)
<soee> than try also sudo apt-get autoremove
<hingle_mccringle> ok, trying now
<hingle_mccringle> kubuntu-restricted-extras is not installed, but kubuntu-restricted-addons is.  Is that what I need to remove
<hingle_mccringle> I removed that file
<SporkWitch> so i just enabled a second virtual desktop, and suddenly all my widgets are gone, wallpaper is gone, panel is gone, cashew is gone, and right clicking on what is now the blank black desktop (on either virtual desktop) does not bring up a context menu as it should... closest equivalent description would be if explorer.exe crashed in windows.  is there a particular process i should start manually
<SporkWitch> from alt+f2? or is it probably safe enough to reboot from the command line and it should restore itself after reboot?
<SporkWitch> resolved, looks like plasma-desktop crashed, just had to manually restart it
<soee> :)
<SporkWitch> soee: so yeah, basically exactly like explorer.exe shitting the bed lol
<SporkWitch> scared the crap out of me, because x11 / DE issues are always hell to fix
<valorie> SporkWitch: in what version of kubuntu?
<SporkWitch> valorie: 14.04 LTS
<valorie> ah
<valorie> yes, it used to do that
<SporkWitch> valorie: crash triggered instantly on hitting "apply" after all i did was change number of virtual desktops to 2
<valorie> got more stable by 14.10
<SporkWitch> never encountered it before, and i've been using 14.04 since it came out
<valorie> and even better in Vivid beta imo
<valorie> most strange
<SporkWitch> fair enough; i mostly stick to LTS releases, because i honestly just don't have the time for troubleshooting with my courseload; have enough of that to do with the assignments themselves :P
<valorie> if it is reproducable, you could file a bug
<valorie> however, work is mostly happening in plasma 5 these days
<SporkWitch> yeah, i'll probably mess about with it later.  got a huge project coming up, so was making some adjustments to improve workflow for it
<valorie> I hear ya
<valorie> sure, and a beta is always chancy
<valorie> just have been very lucky so far
<SporkWitch> exactly; that's why i use kubuntu in the first place instead of arch or gentoo: it just works
<valorie> glitches are easy to work around and hopefully will be solved by release
<SporkWitch> nice :)
<soee> 2 screens works perfect for me in Vivid beta :) doesn't matter if i connect small screen or TV through hdmi
<SporkWitch> yeah, i'm looking forward to the next LTS
<soee> *work
<SporkWitch> well it wouldn't have normally been an issue, but my second monitor just crapped out :'(
<valorie> boo
<SporkWitch> (was the expensive one, too, 120Hz)
<SporkWitch> yeah; it's like being blind in one eye, only having one display again >_<
<snypz> try KDE
<snypz> and just use the apps you need
<SporkWitch> snypz: already resolved, plasma-desktop crashed, just had to launch it again via alt+f2
<soee> valorie: do you know how long old KDE wil be supported by devs ?
<SporkWitch> as far as using the apps i need, i am: browser, telepathy, and konsole
<snypz> laptop did not crash
<soee> i think i read somewhere about it but can't rememebr now
<soee> SporkWitch: jump to Vivid when it is released :)
<valorie> quite awhile for security updates
<soee> for now you can test Beta live session for example
<valorie> for everything else, not sure
<SporkWitch> soee: like i mentioned a moment ago, i like to stick to the LTS releases
<SporkWitch> but i'm looking forward to 16.04 next year
<soee> :)
<valorie> that should be uber-stable indeed
<SporkWitch> and now to figure out why konsole widget doesn't work when aptitude says i have pykde installed...
<valorie> konsole widget?
<valorie> or yakuake
<SporkWitch> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=142753
<valorie> pretty old
<SporkWitch> wanted more room than yakuake for editing a large project in vim, and wanted a solution more persistent than simply making an instance of konsole borderless and take up the whole desktop
<SporkWitch> valorie: still shows in the "get plugins" dialog in KDE, though; that's where i installed it from
<SporkWitch> get widgets, rather
<valorie> yakuke can be made larger, it can tab, etc.
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I'm not saying don't use it
<SporkWitch> plasmacon misbehaves as well
<valorie> simply: I <3 yakuake
<SporkWitch> valorie: yeah, it's just different use-cases.  yakuake is great for basic editing and executing commands without losing my whole screen to the terminal, but i also wanted a fullscreen editor.  maybe i'll write the yakuake team a suggestion to support multiple sizes: one hotkey for one size, a second hotkey for another, because if that were an option it'd be a perfect solution
<SporkWitch> i could have my compact one for general stuff, and my fullscreen one for editing
<SporkWitch> a ha! looks like it needed plasma-scriptengine-python
<SporkWitch> victory is mine!
<kubuntuplasma5> yall sure quassel isn't hexchat
<SporkWitch> kvirc 4 lyfe yo
#kubuntu 2015-03-22
<somekool> anyone had issue in plasma 5 when desktop freeze, mouse and still move but no mouse click event is receive nowhere ?
<soee> somekool: had it once of two i think
<soee> but sine plasma 5.2.1 it is gone
<Jiyuhen> somekool: yeah - changed the resolution.
<soee> the good news is this week we will have Plasma 5.2.2
<soee> so a lot of bugs should be gone
<Jiyuhen> we will have Plasma as in a stable version ?
<Jiyuhen> soee: Are you saying, that we will have a stable Plasma 5.2.2 as update to download?
<soee> Jiyuhen: update what  exactly ?
<soee> it will just land in Vivid archive
<Jiyuhen> Ah ok!
<Jiyuhen> :)
<soee> so if you are running Vivid beta, you will have this bugfix release in updates
<Jiyuhen> That sure is nice. :)
<Jiyuhen> Waiting for that and making a VM with that - Vivid and Plasma 5 sure are nice
<somekool> any of you running nvidia drivers on Kubuntu 15.04 with the default login manager (sddm) ?
<excalibr> So what's KDE5/plasma big updates are yet to arrive?
<excalibr> KSC ports to qt5?
<Tweak42> hey all, when i login to kubuntu a file manager opens up called "files" for which i cannot find an option to prevent this from happening anywhere in the program or in startup settings. any ideas?
<nonamecodename> извинете някой може ли да ми разясни някой неща относно Kubuntu
<valorie> !ru | nonamecodename
<ubottu> nonamecodename: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nyc5555> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<valorie> having a good day, nyc5555?
<valorie> nyc5555: it is rude to PM without asking
<nonamecodename> ами нещо полезно можите ли да ме научите
<nonamecodename> относно програмиране правене на сайтове
<nonamecodename> правене на програми
<nonamecodename> така че да мога да си изкарвам пари колкото да преживявам някак си
<valorie> !ru | nonamecodename
<ubottu> nonamecodename: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<valorie> english in this chan, please
<nyc5555> ich habe keine anung
<morgan_> hi - i assume to ask questions on 15.04 I go to kubuntu-devel or can I ask here ?
<valorie> you can ask, since I run it
<valorie> properly it is #ubuntu+1 but maybe better here for now
<morgan_> actually - don't worry the issue has gone...
<valorie> nobody is awake in -devel yet anyway, lol
<morgan_> sorry to disturb...
<valorie> what issue were you having, morgan_?
<valorie> no disturbance, irc is for communicatin
<valorie> communication
<morgan_> it seemed that the driver-manager had locked up,,,
<morgan_> there was another dialogue screen after installing nvidia-driver that didn't really show up correctly  (it had choice of DM - ie lightdm/sscm)
<morgan_> however I could see a 'continue/ok' button
<morgan_> I really should have screenshotted it.
<morgan_> its was like dialogue from one window above the other (in the same window)
<valorie> sddm you mean
<morgan_> yes.
<morgan_> the dm I believe
<valorie> that does sound like a visual glitch, yes
<valorie> recently there is another when you reboot
<valorie> where sddm doesn't start, and you have to start it from console
<morgan_> i.e 'systemctl ... .... '
<valorie> so far, they have not pinned down why it is happening
<valorie> yes
<valorie> as long as it doesn't panic people, I'm sure we'll get it fixed soon
<valorie> systemctl start sddm
<valorie> driver manager has been messed up for a few people
<valorie> but not everyone
<valorie> if you encounter it again, please file a bug
<valorie> in fact, file bugs whenever you can
<valorie> would be nice to have a bug-free release
<valorie> :-)
<morgan_> ok - i did have an issue installing it also - after creating a new partition table I seemingly had to install twice - the first it hung before getting to the disk setup
<morgan_> i.e - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1434892
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1434892 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "15.04 - nightly (21 March 15) - installer hangs after the 'prepare' section (doesn't get to 'Disk setup'" [Undecided,New]
<morgan_> also after actually installing (i.e past that part) it seemed after the first completed install didn't add the EFI boot entry - the 2nd did.
<morgan_> But the desktop itself (apart from that glich) seems stable, really liking Plasma 5.2 - no way would I go back to kde 4.x now....
<valorie> strange
<morgan_> the first bug seemed repeatable...
<valorie> yes, there is a bug about partition table
<valorie> hmmm, not seeing the one I'm thinking of
<valorie> please mark yourself as affected if it's the same thing
<valorie> easier and better than filing a new one
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<lordievader> Hey MoonUnit`
<aftereyo> how can I invoke the paste menu i KDE?
<aftereyo> the one where you can chose between recent pasts
<aftereyo> where is my shortcuts conf file?
<aftereyo> I messed mine up
<aftereyo> I set it to "default" which broke it
<aftereyo> I have all entries twice
<aftereyo> e.g. end fr end of line shows up twice
<andybrine> good morning
<tim> hi, i've been testing kubuntu 15.04 on one of my machines. have one issue: when i set the color theme in system-settings, only applications based on kde platform 4.14 obey the color theme (e.g. dolphin). applications based on kf5 (like konsole or kate) seem to use the default color theme.
<tim> is this a known issue?
<tim> the default color theme is basically like "breeze" ... selecting "breeze dark" will only affect certain applications
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Haudegen> tim: Same thing here.
<tim> Haudegen: ok :/
<aftereyo> hey
<aftereyo> The key sequence 'Ctrl+N' is ambiguous. Use 'Configure Shortcuts'
<aftereyo> from the 'Settings' menu to solve the ambiguity.
<aftereyo> No action will be triggered.
<aftereyo> I get that everytime I try to make a new file save a file, etc.
<aftereyo> in kate
<unopaste> aftereyo you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<sekisushai> hello, i've an issue with printing html message with kmail
<sekisushai> the image are not printed
<sekisushai> but the option is checked in the settings...
<sekisushai> ?!
<Sulia> where i am)
<BluesKaj> Sulia, you're in Kubuntu support
<Sulia> Wow
<Sulia> Plazma 5 is unusable now?
<BluesKaj> Sulia, on which Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> you mean usable, right?
<aftereyo> s/he left
<aftereyo> I am still using Plasma 5
<aftereyo> It's been stable ever since
<daft> Hi i have an system update message about a new kubuntu version.. but when i check muon update manager nothing is there
<BluesKaj> daft, it's upgrade to a new release in that setting
<daft> sorry?
<BluesKaj> daft, ok , do want to upgrade to new release?
<BluesKaj> do you
<daft> sorry afk for a bit BluesKaj if it is released.. checked the site it looks like it isnt released yet..
<BluesKaj> daft, so you're on 14.10, perhaps you have kernal packages needing an upgrade , run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal, then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> err kernel
<daft> BluesKaj, the notification clearly stated "A new version of Kubuntu is available"
<daft> that aint some kernel upgrade
<BluesKaj> then are you on 14.104 ?
<BluesKaj> er 14.04
<daft> nope lsb_release -a states  14.10
<BluesKaj>  the final release is available officially on April 23 , the upgrade manager is mistaken :)
<daft> yea i tought so.. but if so i bet i aint the only one..
<BluesKaj> unless you choose to upgrade to the 15.04 Vivid beta
<daft> no i am very happy with the current kde version
<BluesKaj> i have the upgrade manager notifier disabled, it's a pita ...besides I'm already running 15.04 :)
<daft> ^^
<BluesKaj> the manager is letting you know that oplasma 5/KF5 is available for 14.10 perhaps
<daft> I could reboot check if it pops up again..
<daft> or logout /login bbias
<BluesKaj> ppl call it kde5 , but kde5 as a whole package is far from release atm
<daft> dumdedum...
<BluesKaj> daft, ppl call it kde5 , but kde5 as a whole package is far from release atm
<MoonUnit`> i see they got dolphin working with baloo now.
<daft> not seen the kde5 preview
<daft> whats the big diff with 4 really like kde desktop..
<BluesKaj> frankly I miss plasma 4
<BluesKaj> too many features missing in plasma 5
<daft> and kde has a lot of features ^^
<BluesKaj> thinking seriously of reverting
<daft> cant you ran them both on one pc?
<daft> o nvm prolly apt dependencies..
<BluesKaj> yes I did previouslyand still might do that'
<BluesKaj> I have 2 hdds on this pc, i could put 14.10 on the other
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, I just enabled search in baloo then it crashed 5 mins later
<MoonUnit`> it can be unstable, sometimes baloo_file takes up a lot of cpu.
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, yes , that's why i usually disabled it on this 2008 vintage pc :)
<BluesKaj> altho it has upgraded 6G Ram and a pci graphics and audio cards, it's cpu is till only dual core and a bit slow
<MoonUnit`> so far since i've reenabled it its behaving itself.
<ronnoc> I just discovered Tellico - what a cool app. Used to it catalog my ripped video catalog and link to the files right from within the app, which makes it kind of a media browser. It fetches meta-data and allowed my to file:// link to the video to launch my preferred media player and play the movie. Pretty awesome.
<MoonUnit`> still something buggy somewhere, always startup smoothly then desktop gets laggy after some hours.
<soee> MoonUnit`: check ksysguard if it shows you some CPU or RAM uage above normal
<MoonUnit`> usually it's plasmashell, 20% cpu
<aftereyo> baloo
<aftereyo> it takes up once full core sometimes
<MoonUnit`> they are the big 2 problems atm for me, baloo_file and plasmashell.
<aftereyo> I just kill baloo file on boot
<aftereyo> It doesn't work that well anyway
<MoonUnit`> ballooctl disable then enable clears it for a time.
<soee> wel baloo yes - i can confir it
<aftereyo> But only for a time
<CodeBot3000> Hello, I'm trying to install Plasma 5.2 in Ubuntu 14.10.
<CodeBot3000> Anyone could point me as how would I go by doing that?
<Riddell> computerquip: it's unsupported, best install kubuntu 15.04 beta
<computerquip> eh... wat
<host127> Incredible! These trashes maricas sbominables from mozilla now are wanting registration
<host127> I will register a silver bullet in their trash death head
<Letr5ts> How get the "DVD Source" for Dragon Player for KUbuntu 14.04? It says  "QApt Codec Searcher", search now, "no plugins could be found".
<mparillo> Do you have !restricted-extras
<mparillo> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mparillo> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Letr5ts> mparillo: what is "r-e"?
<mparillo> OK, I am not doing well here. In a konsole, you can try apt-cache policy kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mparillo> To see if you have the proprietary codecs. Sometimes that helps.
<mparillo> If it is not installed, you can try sudo apt install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mparillo> Alas, if that does not help, you might want to try again Monday, European time. That seems to be the best time for lots of experts.
<Letr5ts> mparillo: kubuntu-restricted-extras:
<Letr5ts>   Installed: (none)
<Letr5ts>   Candidate: 60
<Letr5ts>   Version table:
<Letr5ts>      60 0
<Letr5ts>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/multiverse i386 Packages
<unopaste> Letr5ts you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mparillo> Letr5ts: So the only thing I can suggest is: sudo apt install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Letr5ts> mparillo: am doing the apt install k-r-e. waiting, thanks.
<mparillo> YW
<Letr5ts> mparillo: thanks, dvd plays now after following instruction on your links re sudo apt-get install libdvdread4.  THanks  :)
<lapion> Hello I have a messed up kde user manager that allways opens up in the "bug-report feature"
<mparillo> Letr5ts: I am glad to have been able to help. I have received a lot of help around here and it is my pleasure to return the favor.
<lapion> hmm even though debsums found no bad checksums, I stilll had to manually reinstall all packages on my system with dpkg to get a usable system.
<lapion> At first I thought my problems where mac-efi related
<lapion> Untill I found out my user somehow did not have rights to do many things such as networking bluetooth or many other hardware related things.
<lapion> Until I found out that a new user could not do the same things and not even giving myselfs root-rights fixed the problem.
<lapion> After using a separate install in a different partition only had the obviously broken efi-fb nouveau problem that the main boot partition had.
<lapion> And that problem is solvable by using refit and booting directly into the kernel in stead of using grub(-efi)
<lapion> After using synaptic to download all packages by simply setting them all to reinstall and applying with download only
<lapion> I went to the console and used; dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<lapion> After some hours a reboot brought me back to a fully usable system.
<lapion> Hip hip hooray for the reinstall hack.
<blues-man> hello
<work> hey
<blues-man> there is a typo on kubuntu homepage, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10 I see "apt install" instead of "apt-get install"
<blues-man> also for  "apt full-upgrade" down
<mparillo> blues-man: There a new syntax coming round the bend; There a new syntax coming round the bend;
<mparillo> I hear they use apt
<mparillo> But, I am really slow to learn.
<blues-man> ahh ok, I see, gotta update myself :)
<mparillo> Glad I was a little informative and not just lame humor. Yes, sudo apt update works, along with the rest, I think. But looking at the page, if you are looking at plasma 5, the general consensus is that you are better off running 15.10. Dailies or Beta 2, scheduled for late in the week.
<mparillo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/445384/what-is-the-difference-between-apt-and-apt-get
<blues-man> thanks
<blues-man> trying out kde5, reboot
<Primula1380> What sources should I add to the Muon Discover Software Centre?
<Primula1380> I think I need to add a source, so I can download and install Adobe Flash plugin using the Muon Discover Software Center
#kubuntu 2016-03-21
<kaddi> Hi guys, i have a laptop with a high dpi screen. (3200x1800 on 14inch). Is there a theme for kde that'll make fonts large enoguh to be readable? Or do I have to adjust everything by hand?
<kaddi> if the latter is the case, is there any advantage to mess with all the settings rather than just reduce resolution in display config?
<kaddi> sorry, I got disconnected.. Did anyone reply while I was gone?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: There is a scaling setting somewhere
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I know all the graphics are svg so they scale
<kaddi> yeah, i actually tried that, got a crash on login of kdeinit4 (i think, I didn't write it down stupidly) but even though the windows where there was no background, taskbar, etc.. Tried to run plasmashell, but that made no difference
<kaddi> on the next login, it just ignored the scale setting
<kaddi> and went back to the miniature look
<kaddi> I'm back to using a 1900x1080 resolution instead of the large one
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Mm odd I know 5.4 or 5.5 added more support for high resolution
<kaddi> the option with the scaling is there, but it just caused a crash on login when I scaled everything to 1.4 and restarted the PC
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: What version are you on 15.10?
<kaddi> 5.15 apparently
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: 5.15?
<kaddi> myrti@mytree:~$ kdeinit5 --version
<kaddi> Qt: 5.4.2
<kaddi> KDE: 5.15.0
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Kubuntu 15.10?
<kaddi> using kubuntu 15.10
<kaddi> ah
<kaddi> sorry
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: did you add the backport ppa?
<kaddi> no, i don't think so
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: it adds more updated packages that did not make it into the release
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I'll grab the blog post
<kaddi> thx
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: http://scarlettgatelyclark.com/2015/kubuntu-kde-5-4-3-bugfix-release-available-now-in-wily-backports/
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: a blog page from our awesome dev scarlett
<kaddi> and 5.4.3 is better for high DPI screens?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: it could be, not sure tbh but new packages are always better when it comes to KDE :)
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: some of us are still on 1080 lol
<kaddi> I'm gonna have to disagree... I was one of the early adopters with kde4.... Newer definitely wasn't better then ;p
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: that is a good point
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I've had very little issues in Plasma 5 though
<kaddi> but honestly, with 5 it's been very smooth :)
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: That is good :)
<kaddi> k, i'll let you know the outcome tomorrow. XD 300MB of downloads on my connection can take hours *whistle*
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: alright we'll be around
<kaddi> :)
<DarkDown> hello
<netrunner_> hello
<netrunner_> what are we talkingabout?
<DarkDown> Hmm.... I"m exploring
<DarkDown> I just got kubuntu installed about an hour ago, and this is my first time using this distro.
<DarkDown> I"m loving it.
<netrunner_> I have been putting a couple of linus OS like Mint, Knoppix on SD Cards and experimenting
<netrunner_> Suse does everything off of a Sd Card but video
<valorie> netrunner_: this is a support channel, so if we can help, just ask
<valorie> for general chat with other users, we have #kubuntu-offtopic
<jim__> need help for installation - when booting (start kubuntu) it eventually freezes on the kubuntu logo splash screen
<hateball> !nomodeset | jim__
<ubottu> jim__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jim__> should i press 'e' and add the command or press 'c' nd do it from command-line?
<hateball> jim__: e
<hateball> jim__: removing quiet splash might show you more info why it stalls also
<jim__> thanks hateball
<omenius> after booting windows, I can't acess my HDD from within kubuntu
<omenius> it's just files, no OS or anything
<omenius> windows why u do this
<omenius> I just want to hear some slick daft punk sound without poor youtube quality :(
<buddhi> which version of windows ??
<omenius> 10. Did not install it by myself..
<buddhi> omenius: yah there is problem with win10 ... i guess u get some message while u try to access yu hdd
<omenius> An error occurred while accessing 'Home', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/omen/1000A: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o
<buddhi> i downgraded to win7 immidiately after facing this problem.
<omenius> my windows 8 was even the "yarrr" version, but that did not stop it upgrading by itself
<omenius> I got it from my one eyed friend that always has his parrot with him
<Ryan_Orz> I upgrade my kubuntu from 15.10 to 16.04, I found that ksnapshot and gwenview have conflict because of dependencies.
<soee> Ryan_Orz: just did the same :)
<soee> first of all remove ksnapshot and install spectacle
<soee> probably your printscr shortcut button wont work then so you either have to set it manually to trigger spectacle to remoce one file from .confg/
<soee> i think it was .config/khotkeysrc
<soee> when it comes to gwenview, remove package called: libkipi-data
<soee> then reinstall gwenview or run apt-get -f install
<Ryan_Orz> is spectacle a rpm spec generator ?
<Ryan_Orz> ok, in fact my system works well, just cannot use ksnapshot :D
<soee> spectacle is new tool for taking screenshots
<soee> ksnapshot is obsolate
<soee> use spectacle form now on :)
<Ryan_Orz> oh, I know the name of "spectacle" conflicts with that package. .... -_- !
<Ryan_Orz> the package full name is "kde-spectacle" :D
<Ryan_Orz> soee:  got it. kde-spectacle ^ v ^
<meena> i made a huge mistake!
<meena> i mean, hello o/~
<hateball> Yes hello, do you have a question meena ?
<meena> oh, right. i got distracted!
<meena> I actually do:
<meena> what is the recommended (as in: actually working) method to input emoji in Kde (other than copy/pasting it from the internet)
<hateball> meena: there's no simple way really, see https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26747
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26747 in Lib/Xlib "X does not allow input of Unicode characters using Ctrl+Shift followed by the character code" [Enhancement,New]
 * meena mumbles something about the year of the linux desktop
<hateball> meena: well, there is kcharselect that is at least searchable
<hateball> still means copy/paste
<meena> hateball: why did this bug discend into a haskell vs c fight?
<hateball> Unless you apply the workarounds using xmodmap
<meena> why am i still reading it?
<hateball> Up to you what you do with your time
<meena> true.
 * meena goes back to torturing themselves with mailserver setups
<nofear> [19:56] Hi all
<nofear> [19:57] Sorry to bother you guys, just need a lil info
<nofear> [19:57] It's concerning Skype.
<nofear> [19:58] I saw that Justin posted a comment on the forum mentioning that you guys are working on it and it's not too far off.
<nofear> [19:58] Would it be possible to have some kind of timeline / tentative date please?
<nofear> [20:00] Solus is installed on my in laws laptop and they use that mainly to keep in touch with family abroad via Skype. I would hate to keep looking for another distro for em, this one seems perfect albeit the Skype thing.
<testtttttttttttt> hi
<soee> hiho
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Hia.
<markslaw> I just installed the daily updates from kubuntu and rebooted. now, i'm completely without sound.. I've tried tweaking the settings in system settings/multimedia, but nothing so far. what am i missing?
<hateball> markslaw: what "daily updates" were these? Have a look in /var/log/apt/history*
<hateball> In the case of a kernel update, try booting an older one
<markslaw> here's today's entry: Start-Date: 2016-03-21  08:56:25 Upgrade: tzdata-java:amd64 (2015g-1, 2016b-0ubuntu0.15.10), tzdata:amd64 (2015g-1, 2016b-0ubuntu0.15.10) End-Date: 2016-03-21  08:56:44
<BluesKaj> markslaw, if it's an intel audio driver try, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, and reboot
<markslaw> i'm pretty sure it's not an intel driver. i'm using an amd cpu and asus motherboard with a soundblaster audio card.
<markslaw> i must be barking up the wrong tree. i just googled tzdata and it says: tzdata: time zone and daylight-saving time data tzdata-java: time zone and daylight-saving time data for use by java runtimes
<markslaw> no way this could affect audio, is there? what else could it be?
<Pici> writing n cursive
<hateball> markslaw: anything odd in dmesg ?
<Pici> <.<
<BluesKaj> markslaw, cat /proc/asound/modules
<markslaw> i must be barking up the wrong tree. i just googled tzdata and it says: tzdata: time zone and daylight-saving time data tzdata-java: time zone and daylight-saving time data for use by java runtimes
<markslaw> BluesKaj: cat /proc/asound/modules returned 0 snd_hda_intel 1 snd_hda_intel 2 snd_ensl1371 3_snd_usb_adio
<hallgrim> italiano
<Smurphy> markslaw: tzdata is indeed the update for the current time-change we are going to have.
<markslaw> still here, still no sound. any thoughts?
<Smurphy> did dmesg tell you something about the sound ? Maybe you hit the  mute key.
<markslaw> too easy. nothing muted, nothing playing. something got switched when i rebooted this morning, and I can't find it.
<markslaw> i've tried looking in system settings -> multimedia -> audio and video and nothing seems to work when I change it. also, it seems a little "gray." maybe it's the light, but could THAT mean something? everything seems to be responding when i click on it.
<Smurphy> How about your /boot directory being full, and the system was unable tro correctly build the initial-ramdisks which are loading the drivers ?
<Smurphy> I have /boot on an own partitionl. This happens to me from time to time.
<markslaw> nope. df /boot says it's only 36% full
<Smurphy> ok. Weird then. What else did you change ?
<Smurphy> touch ...
<markslaw> nothing. i changed nothing. now, i'm trying alternate settings, but initially, I reebooted through the gui, the default reboot sound played, then NOTHING!
<Smurphy> Weird. What device you havbe ?
<jchonig> Hey folks, I'm trying to disable Ctrl+Alt+Delete in Kubuntu so I can pass it via KRDC to inferior OSes.  I found instructions for older versions of KDE/Kubuntu, but not for 14.04.  I can not find that key mapping in the settings.  Any suggestions?
<Marti_2203> hello, i have a quick question
<Pici> don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Marti_2203> i want to install kubuntu, but i want it for personal use(internet and etc, normal stuff) mostly and developing
<Marti_2203> i can do both with it right?
<Pici> Sure.
<Marti_2203> i mean using Gcc, LLVM
<Marti_2203> that sort of things
<Pici> Everything that is in the normal Ubuntu (server) repositories is available for Kubuntu and any other official flavor.
<Marti_2203> ooh
<Marti_2203> nice
<Marti_2203> cool, thanks
<Pici> np
<Marti_2203> bye
<Pici> Yay, I answered a Kubuntu question.
<azarus_> Hey.
<azarus_> I just wanted to know if there's any news on 16.04? Other flavors have had a good start, haven't heard anything from Kubuntu though.
<yofel> azarus_: because there was a lot of work for the now rather small team and it took a while to finish everything. The beta this week will have pretty much everything.
<insidious> anyone around?
<insidious> I need some help with my blacklit
<insidious> after update and reboot i cant get the blacklit to work
<amri> Hey !
<soee> ho!
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Hi ther
<Ilisparrow> I have a question, is it a good place to ask ?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Try us, as it depends on the question
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ilisparrow> ok, what in your opinion is the best distro to have a good kde experience
<Ilisparrow> ?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Kubuntu
<Ilisparrow> Kubuntu ? opensuse ?
<soee> Kubuntu :D
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Of course if you ask that in #opensuse
<aethersis> Kubuntu! 16.04 :D
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: You'll proably get another answer
<aethersis> it has wayland and the new plasma and it looks beautiful!
<Ilisparrow> but when you go to KDE web site, open suse is a sponsor !
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: When you got to Kubuntu website, we have a Party 😃
<polaris> Is Gentoo a good KDE host?
<heeen> how do you reorder pulseaudio devices
<heeen> you used to be able to reorder them by preference
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: heeen: System settings > multimedia
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Device preferences tab
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: choose by catagory, and then set preference
#kubuntu 2016-03-22
<otix> On Kubuntu 15.10 after adding the backports PPA and upgrading to Plasma 5.5.4, I'm now having problems with the second monitor. It's rotated vertically to be 1080x1920.  The background and area that can accept widgets wants to use the default 1920x1080 horizontal, and can bleed over to the adjacent monitor at times. I can temporarily correct this by disabling and re-enabling the monitor in System Settings. The problem returns if I log out
<otix> and log in again, even if I had saved the working session.   Any suggestions?
<hydrogen> Hi friends.  my displayport audio output sounds noticibly more terrible than my headphones output
<hydrogen> I'm trying to play with pulseaudio-equalizer, but every time I make an adjustment it stops sound from outputting until I restart the app.
<RoscoeP> just thought I would stop by and say hi as I am waiting for Kubuntu to be installed on an old Dell Optiplex 740 I was given
<RoscoeP> this old dell must have come from the factory with a striped RAID config
<RoscoeP> interesting
<RoscoeP> gonna give KU a try with it RAIDed
<RoscoeP> had garbled video upon install and the install would never finish
<RoscoeP> but after a little digging I found the nomodeset option and that seemed to work
<RoscoeP> so far so good anywa
<RoscoeP> spoke too soon
<RoscoeP> executing grubb-install /dev/sda failed
<RoscoeP> this is a fatal error
<RoscoeP> hmm wonder if it something with the raid
<quade_>  
<icemanbp> hi guys, I've a problem. I can't hear any sounds with kubuntu over my iMac
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> With the release of the latest Nvidia driver - 364.12, which has support for Vulkan/Mir/Wayland - should Plymouth now work ?
<soee_> uhm
<soee_> it works for me but im on hybrid machine so im not sure if intel on nvidia is used on boot
<yossarianuk> soee_: i'd assume thats the intel driver...
<hateball> yossarianuk: It *should* from what I understand
<hateball> since it has the new KMS thingy
<hateball> I have been too lazy to test since it's not packaged in the drivers PPA yet :b
<yossarianuk> hateball: cheers, I've just used the .RUN file from nvidia - i realise now that the new driver is a beta..
<yossarianuk> I just hope that a Vulkan/Mir/Wayland supported in 16.04 by default or it will look stale quickly.
<yossarianuk> (i.e the driver available)
<hateball> yossarianuk: I dont know what the state of making this "official" PPA official is https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<hateball> 364 is not built yet :<
<soee> it is in marcos staging ppa
<soee> http://wstaw.org/m/2016/03/21/Screenshot_20160321_231804.png
<hateball> :)
<hateball> I am interested in seeing if it lets me run Magicka 2
<yossarianuk> soee: cool
<yossarianuk> Can't wait to try out Wayland...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<drw> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey drw
<yossarianuk> wow project neon has .iso's ....
<yossarianuk> http://files.kde.org/snapshots/
<yossarianuk> a wayland one also
<ikonia> ....it's not going to have mir is it
<Guest41185> yoyoyoyoyoyo
<Guest41185> popopopopopop
<Guest41185> kani k chelo
<Guest41185> salo bhopdi walo
<Guest41185> hahaha
<Guest41185> ollleeee ollllleeee
<Notsonoble> hi
<amarok__> hi all
<Lakii> hi
<Exagone313> Hi, what are the meta|packages I may use to install KDE alongside another desktop env? I don't want to use kubuntu-desktop. Thanks for your help.
<Exagone313> I think I'm gonna ask on #ubuntu, more people are here, hope they won't redirect here
<Exagone313> s/here/their/
<Exagone313> there
<soee> Exagone313: try plasma-desktop
<Exagone313> yes I saw it, after search, but I think I need more packages, I'm gonna try with a minimal cd -  this is for a friend and he has atcually gnome-panel, installed from debootstrap installation
<Exagone313> so I want to keep it minimal
<Exagone313> for example, plasma-desktop doe snot install dolphin, etc... so it's not really close to kubuntu
<soee> Exagone313: well try kde-baseapps
<Exagone313> kde-plasma-desktop is maybe the good one, I look if it install too many things or not
<Exagone313> darn it doe snot exist on wily
<Jonas_> Hi
<Guest99873> hi
<Guest99873> amarok don't play music
<Guest99873> amarok don't play music
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> KDE 5.6 released
<mah454> When packaged for kubuntu 15.10 ?
<genii> There's no current timeline for that. The devs are still working on getting 16.04 out the door right now
<Exagone313> I have two questions, first, is there a way to change the wallpaper used by the splash screen (after sddm), and second, why my desktop get reseted (wallpaper and folder view to desktop view) after at each login? Thanks for your help.
<Exagone313> Now I can't set the layout from desktop to folder view, it sets back to desktop directly after apply, switching to mouse action and go back to wallpaper
<Exagone313> hmm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346558
<ubottu> KDE bug 346558 in Desktop Dashboard "Folder View resets to Desktop after Reboot" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<Exagone313> issue is not fixed
<Exagone313> ok I think I can just say, KDE is not stable in Ubuntu
<Exagone313> I tried the kde backport 5.5, bug still here
#kubuntu 2016-03-23
<composer> test
<composer> Is this working?
<composer> Is this working>?
<composer> can you read this?
<Oderus> hi. recently started having an issue updating with a certain repository, anyone ever seen this type of error? W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_fengestad_devel_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease: The repository is insufficiently signed by key B0C05875FDAB46D08017FCE24A526E70416A86EB (weak digest)
<Oderus> my mistake, wrong channel.
<D-rex> need a little help...used the backport to try out plasma 5.5 then  after testing used the ppa-purge to undo the install...everything seems to have gone correctly except one thing...when I click update from the system tray I get an error, "Could not find the program 'muon-updater'"...it's as if whatever the command to fire up the updater is remained from the 5.5
<DarinMiller_> D-rex after ppa-purge did you try installing muon-updater from the command line? sudo apt install muon-updater
<D-rex> sudo apt install muon-updater
<D-rex> muon-updater is already the newest version.
<D-rex> my inital thought was to reinstall the system tray widget but I cant find the package name or what package it belongs to
<DarinMiller_> can you launch muon-updater from the command line?
<D-rex> The program 'muon-updater' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<D-rex> so i type the provided command and it tells me its installed
<DarinMiller_> Oh, right click on the system tray and see if the Updates box is checked under the Extra Items options.
<DarinMiller_> weird, by chance have you tried logging out/in again or restarting?
<D-rex> no but i did just purge and reinstall and its fixed
<D-rex> you led me down the path to success
<D-rex> ty
<DarinMiller_> very good. nice find and good to know.
<D-rex> i learn more from breaking shit than i do reading tutorials
<DarinMiller_> me too.  Then I have to actually read the full tutorials. :)
<D-rex> hahah true
<DarinMiller_> And, part of the time I solve the issue just by talking about it with someone just as you did.
<D-rex> yeh this channel has saved me more than a few times from having to a complete resintall
<Guest46946> anyone here?
<seifoux> yop
<knro> is Plasma 5.6 going to make it to 16.04 ?
<knro> along with Qt 5.6?
<Trioxin> idk what to do. I love plasma but I keep getting artifacts of windows stuck on the screen. some sessions it never happens, some sessions it happens from beginning to end. Each time I select the fglrx driver my screen goes black as soon as I boot the kernel. then i have to boot into a previous kernel and uninstall fglrx.
<lenswipee> does file extention means anything to linux?
<eli_> hello
<eli_> i've just installed kubuntu 32  but ithe mouse pointer is invisible
<hateball> What does Kubuntu 32 even mean
<sanjayortiz> eli: do you mean kubuntu 32 bit ?
<lordievader> Good morning/
<guardia39> lore hace cuanto tiempo que usas linux
<anondnepr> hi!:)
<soee_> hiho
<mparillo> On Dolphin, I used to shift delete to remove all files from a thumb drive. I just tried it, and it did not work. Am I missing something?
<eli_> Hello
<eli_> I've installed kubuntu  (32 bit version)  and the mouse pointer in invisible
<soee_> eli_: try to reonnect it
<soee_> but hmm, it should be visible anyway
<soee_> maybe navigate with keyboard to System Settings and check them is if is set for mouse pointers etc.
<eli_>  I re-installed   ubuntu  and changed the desktop   from  unity  to kde.
<soee_> it was totaly fresh installation?
<soee_> or you left the old configuration ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<sod75> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<InstallNow> Hello, if I would install Kubuntu Daily Build today and then keep updating by
<InstallNow> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<InstallNow> Then at the final release date
<InstallNow> I would have the same system as compared on the release date?
<InstallNow> As compared to wait until release date and install Kubuntu on release date?
<BluesKaj> InstallNow, the daily build can be installed after you update and upgrade all your packages first , then run sudo do-release-upgrade
<InstallNow> OK but installing Kubuntu final beta 16.04  and then updating everyday means that I would have Kubuntu 16.04 at 21th of April as it would be eating until this date and use final Kubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<InstallNow> I mean updating all the steps which still lack until 21th April?
<Mmike> Hi, lads. I'm using Kubuntu 14.04, and I fiddled with automount settings. I think I reverted them all back as they were, but I can't mount usb sticks when I plug them in, via the KDE tool (I can do 'mount /dev/blabla from cmdline, that works fine)
<Mmike> when I click on that mount icon, I get 'Could not mount following device:'
<Mmike> wheren can I check some log files to see the reason why is this failing?
<schockley> I'm running xubuntu but am here because my KDE apps have lost their menu. I think they are configured for a "global" menu. How do I shut this off so the menu appears int he application window?
<Smurphy> Hmmm... So - is plasma 5.6 already available for kubuntu 15.10 ??? :}
<Kubuntero> alguien con conocimientos avanzados en linux para ayudarme en un problema gráfico?
<Kubuntero> Alguien disponible para ayudarme? problema gráfico con el navegador chromium, menús en negro.
<Unit193> !es | Kubuntero
<ubottu> Kubuntero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kubuntero> gracias
<Colin_> I'm thinking of installing Kubuntu.  I
<Colin_> I'm using Ubuntu MATE currently.
<InstallKunbuntuN> tomorrow we will have Final Beta Kubuntu 16.04
<QualityAddict> Rock on!  Can't wait for the final 16.04!  You all bust your buts and the users appreciate it!  :)
<ahoneybun> QualityAddict, we love to hear that
<QualityAddict> ahoneybun: Just a week ago I finally got 15.10 installed where it wasn't crashing every few minutes, so I'm so stoked to check out the new stuff.
<toby__> Can't seem to get the viewer to update in Second Life.  I've moved to Kubuntu from Fedora
<toby__> things like source list is restricted on Kubuntu
<samuele> Hi everybody. I need some support to install dropbox
<samuele> I downloaded but when it try to download the propietary daemon it give me this error
<samuele> sudo https_proxy="https://username:password@your_proxy:proxy_port" dropbox start -i
<samuele> "Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers. Maybe your internet connection is down, or you need to set your http_proxy environment variable."
<Aerosonic> Hmm. Any idea when Kubuntu 16.04 drops on a torrent?
<valorie> Aerosonic: once it's released
<valorie> not before
<Aerosonic> I just want a sneak peek.
<Aerosonic> Servers are overloaded.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Daily images then
#kubuntu 2016-03-24
<keithzg> Aerosonic: So you're having problems getting them from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ?  I just ran zsync a few minutes ago and it seemed quite quick.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sod75> good morning
<sod75> Is this a good forum to ask for help troubleshooting an issue ?
<hateball> Yes, ask away
<sod75> Hi,
<lordievader> sod75: If it is Kubuntu related then this is the right place ;)
<sod75> I'm having major issues for a while with plasma hanging/crashing when switching wetween user sessions
<sod75> single user logged in all fine, but when I do a start new session, it only works half of the time
<sod75> and when it works no guarantee I can switch back to the first, etc
<sod75> I've googled but nothing major seems to pop up
<sod75> it's also not straightforward consistant, also not sure where to look for error messages
<sod75> kwin for the 'inactive' session goes 100% on one core is the most noteworthy thing I see
<sod75> anyone seen this, any clues where to start looking ?
<sod75> I'm on kubuntu 15.10 with backports enabled
<sod75> the issues started already since upgrade to 15.04
<soee_> sod75: what Plasma version are you running ?
<sod75> what's a good way to check ?
<sod75> ii  plasma-workspace                                4:5.5.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1          amd64        Plasma Workspace for KF5
<soee_> ok so the latest available
<soee_> *in Kubuntu :)
<sod75> my experimental days are mostly over, i just need a stable desktop :)
<sod75> only reason I enabled backports was hoping it would solve the issues, sadly no help
<soee_> sod new session = you logged out and logged in ?
<sod75> no, second user in parallel
<soee_> so you are using teh switch user ?
<sod75> and then switch with ctrl-alt F7 / F8
<sod75> are via menu ( as my wife insists on doing
<sod75> yes,switch user
<soee_> so throuh different tty
<sod75> s/are/or
<soee_> well i never tried that tbh. hmm
<sod75> I've been using it for years without issue
<sod75> until plasma , that is
<sod75> it works occasionally, but then after a while you can't switch sessions anymore, black screen/etc evenb completely hanging
<soee_> and the problems are only with the new sessions and the previous one works fine ?
<sod75> no, both tend to get screwed up. as in , I open 1, wife opens second , Some hours later I try to switch to mine at it won't work, can't switch, etc
<sod75> even going back to the one that was working 2 seconds ago wo'nt work anymore
<soee_> sod75: and if you try Usser Switch widget ?
<sod75> same issue
<soee_> meh so meybe there is some bug
<sod75> maybe a bit less frequent since it seems to involve less steps then via menu options
<sod75> s/then/than
<sod75> I'm happy to open a bug report, but I'm not sure what and how to report
<sod75> sicne I can't seem to find errors
<sod75> although, I just noticed this :
<sod75> [ 34550.688] (EE) NVIDIA: GPU:0: EVO Push buffer channel allocation failed
<sod75> [ 34550.690] (EE) NVIDIA: GPU:0: Failed to allocate EVO core DMA push buffer
<sod75> [ 34560.690] (WW) NVIDIA: GPU:0: Timed out detecting DP displays on DP-1
<sod75> [ 34560.690] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failing initialization of X screen 0
<sod75> in Xorg
<hateball> which driver are you using sod75 ?
<sod75> ii  nvidia-352                                      352.63-0ubuntu0.15.10.1                    amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 352.63
<hateball> could always try using a PPA driver
<hateball> seeing as how you already run plasma from ppa :p
<hateball> sod75: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<sod75> is that 361, I heard that introduced bugs in some steam games, some I'm hesitant. also given the issues has been around for a while...
<sod75> ah it says that's fixed
<hateball> sod75: I run 364, works fine
<hateball> I dont think you need to export __GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1 any longer
<hateball> This is the only game I have issues with https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/923657/linux/magica-2-fails-to-lanuch-on-361-28-disabled-glvnd-error-in-gl_render_device-gl_shader-cpp-238-bui/
<hateball> at any rate it's simple to switch back to 352 or whatever
<soee_> i am also on 364 and they work fine :)
<sod75> Guess it's worth a shot
<sod75> you guys know when Kubuntu 16.04 is coming out ?
<ikonia> this month
<sod75> as in march ?
<sod75> wouldn't that be 16/03 then ;)
<soee_> next month
<soee_> April 21st
<soee_> 16.04 (16 - 20016 ; 04 - april)
<soee_> *2016
<sod75> where's a good source for info on it ?
<sod75> http://kubuntu.org/?s=16.04 is just sad
<soee_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<soee_> so today final beta will be released
<soee_> april 14th Release Candidate than april 21st Final
<sod75> cool, thx.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<Guest40544> hello
<Guest40544> I have a question for you, please respond.
<krytarik> !ask | Guest40544
<ubottu> Guest40544: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest40544> If i have ubuntu 14.04 with unity installed can install kubuntu-desktop like apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and use both of them without problems?
<Guest40544> somebody, please
<BluesKaj> Guest40544, yes, you can then choose which desktop you want to use at th elogin page
<Guest40544> BluesKaj: Ok, thank you Sir, God Bless you and America.
<BluesKaj> Guest65405, and Canada too ?
<sod75> he's gone
<sod75> so no !
<BluesKaj> well , i don't suppose it means much anyway
<LogicalDash> With a recent update (not sure which) I started having trouble opening the K menu. It seems like it might be trying to open on a secondary display that I've specifically disabled.
<BluesKaj> LogicalDash, do you mean another launcher?
<soee_> LogicalDash: what kind of menu are you using (alternative)?
<Maxiride_> Hi everybody, I came right here to ask if it is normal that Okular takes like 10 seconds to load each page of a 10Mb PDF with 60 pages
<BluesKaj> Maxiride_, that's not normal IME
<Maxiride_> i've even tried using the greedy setting. the whole document still takes a lot to be loaded but at least once it's loaded it stays in memory
<Maxiride_> what else can I try?
<BluesKaj> pdfs are image files, so they do take longer to load than ordinary text files, and could be laden with artifacts
<lordievader> Maxiride_: HDD or SSD?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Not totally accurate. you can embed Images into PDF files - but PDF files can also contain text.
<Smurphy> Depending on the content, it can take long or not to load the PDF's. Really depends on the complexity of the input.
<Smurphy> s/input/content/g
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, it was jusr a general description
<meena> anyone else seen kwin_x11 (and plasmashell) crashes when you start chromium? https://gist.github.com/921e0f3e92f0be402fbf
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Yeah :L)
<meena> another thing: how do i tell kde's… package manager? to stop showing me that i can install flash? i don't want to install flash.
<garvitdelhi> hey, how can update to the latest version of kde applications?
<spanston> hey there, when will final kubuntu beta be released?
<Smurphy> hey - I have no question. Just wanted to participate the the "hey" spree...
<spanston> hey
<Swipe-> will plasma 5.6 be shipped with 16.04?
<tsimonq2> Swipe-: most likely not, FeatureFreeze has already been put into effect
<tsimonq2> probably 16.10 though
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: It will mostly be put into the backports once 16.04 is out
<Swipe-> cool thx
<Swipe-> 5.5 in 16.04 then?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Yes
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: It is in Beta2 now
<Swipe-> 26th april final release?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule&ved=0ahUKEwjzrIq-oNrLAhUCXR4KHby2BXwQFggbMAA&usg=AFQjCNFth4z6ferLqTZLrS8QimthhCioDw&sig2=Pqq1EqUCMkjujXkVl-IWFw
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Opps
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Yep 26th of April
<Swipe-> looking forward to it
<genii> To clarify, April 21st is the release day, not the 26th
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: the release says 26
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: opps
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I was looking at the read
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: *red
<Swipe-> 5 days less to wait :)
<Fritigern> Ah! Everything is frozen now? Time to continue my tradition of upgrading about a month before final is out.
<Fritigern> (With "everything" i mean final beta freeze. Other parts see their freeze in a few more weeks, but should not cause many issues for me)
<mparillo> Not totally. Plasma 5.5.4 might be upgraded to 5.5.5, but not to 5.6
<Fritigern> mparillo: Still shouldn;t cause many issues for me
#kubuntu 2016-03-25
<wellington> hlp me
<wellington> help me
<wellington> hello
<wellington> join
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<evil> hi
<evil> little big problem
<Guest60487> i want to try 16.04 beta on virtualbox
<Guest60487> but i can select language in the installer
<Guest60487> and then continue cannot be selected
<Guest60487> i am stuck on prepare
<BluesKaj> Guest60487, think your best bet is to ask in #vbox
<Guest60487> i can try, but this looks very much like something to do with the installer
<Guest60487> looks like there is some kind of condition not met to unlock that button, but no "understandable" message
<Guest60487> i see a red battery with a "check" line above it, which might indicate battery too low to proceed (although i should not be left alone guessing that)
<BluesKaj> not familiar with "prepare" on ubiquity
<Guest60487> although i have 100% battery and attached to cable
<Guest60487> live kubuntu says 100% charging, so it is recognized
<BluesKaj> Guest60487, you need to have your laptop plugged in during the install that's part of the conditions right at the beginning when you chose instalkl kubuntu
<Guest60487> i do, 100%
<Guest60487> that might be the only thing i could check with vbox
<BluesKaj> the battery might be fullly chatrged , but it still needs to be plugged in
<Guest60487> if the virtual environment somehow doesn't notify correctly the power attached
<Guest60487> it is :)
<BluesKaj> unless you plugged it inm after booting into th elive media
<Guest60487> i'll try again to be 200% sure :)
<BluesKaj> Guest60487, btw kvm-quemu is a better choice than vb for a vm , vb is clunky
<Guest60487> i am just having some little issue recently on mint, so i wanted to quickly check latest plasma status. if i fell in love, i might go for kubuntu next month
<Guest60487> quickly meant using VB that i already have installed :)
<Guest60487> ok, tried. with power plugged before booting didn't change a thing
<Guest60487> first step select english
<Guest60487> it marks language, then marks wireless, then on prepare i can choose install third party and download updates, but regardless, "back" is selectable, "continue" is grey
<BluesKaj> is your wifi connected ?
<Guest60487> yes
<BluesKaj> Guest60487, linux mint isn't a supported OS here, and for 16.04 help join #ubuntu+1, just to be clear
<Guest60487> well, i can go to any of those channels, i just thought that what i need to find out is: what are the conditions to grey out the continue button on the kubuntu installer?
<BluesKaj> it's still the 16.04 installer which may have it's own issues
<Guest60487> yes, it's beta 2 :)
<Guest60487> i'll go to ubuntu+1, thanks
<BluesKaj> altho i do run 16.04 , I haven't seen your problem , other than not downloading 3rd party packages during the install, i always wait until the OS is installed first before updating and upgrading
<Guest60487> i try not selecting them, but i still cannot click on continue
<Guest60487> there must be an IF in code :)
<BluesKaj> Guest60487, is this from a USB or DVD?
<marco-parillo> The only time I was stuck on the installer was with physical HW, and it was because I was trying to connect to a WEP-encrypted wireless during the install.
<BluesKaj> should use WPA2
<Guest60487> from iso mounted in the VB empty image
<Guest60487> it boots fine to live
<Guest60487> but when i try to install i cannot proceed
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> VB isn't my choice for VM , like I said it's clunky
<Guest60487> so far it was ok for me, but i am aware of the bugs :)
<Guest60487> now dealing with a beta 2 i don't feel like blaming VB before trying to understand why the installer thinks i don't deserve to proceed with installation :)
<marco-parillo> I am using VMware at work, and it never detects wireless (but passes through the physical wireless and presents it to the VM as wired).
<BluesKaj> don't think it;s the installer
<cowst> i am not saying the installer is broken, i am trying to understand which are the possible blockers on that step so i can play around with settings and solve it
<BluesKaj> you may be connected via wifi to your router/modem , but not the internet
<BluesKaj> such is the nature of vb/vms
<BluesKaj> no passthru
<paolo_> ciao
<paolo_> list!
<paolo_> https://www.meetic.it/unlogged/landing/2015/11/05/landing-image-3steps-geo-psc-mosaic-mix/?mtcmk=048738&fsid=080&programId=11108&tduid=3e4f296da1060016abed74557200a223&affId=2320499&ge_id=17119616&ktid=0&klid=6274&tckka=160325181843659044&tckvs=160301192718523803
<JunkHunk> hello. I am using AMD FX 8320 8core processor with a Gigabyte 970ADS3P mobo... kubuntu 14.04 as OS and I noticed it hardly uses all the cores when loading the system with processes it always use on core till it reaches 100% is there a way to balance this?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<JunkHunk> BBL?
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Be back later
<JunkHunk> oh
<JunkHunk> ouch
<JunkHunk> I took that for an answer
<fri> Recent kernel upgrade garbles my Radeon HD7870 display in graphics mode; kernel 4.2.0-30 works without flaws...
<fri> Anyone knows how to get the new kernel working correctly with the HD78xx?
<maria__> ciao
<thib> hello
<Guest87946> je me demandais, ext-ce que Kubuntu va prohainement profiter des dernières avancées de kde ?
<Zren_> Hmmm. Shouldn't kwin_x11 restart when it crashes?
<danikvsn> Zren_: ideally it should, currently it does not restart like plasmashell does
<JunkHunk> hey does this apply to kubuntu aswell? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8KfQNreaeA
<Thatoneguy> how do I open advanced preferences in desktop effects in kubuntu 15.10??
<BluesKaj> Thatoneguy,  there are none
<BluesKaj> just desktop effects
<Thatoneguy> is there any way to disable all effects on full screen apps?
<BluesKaj> there is an option to get new effects, try those
<Thatoneguy> the problem i got is that the screen flashes when I open or close apps, i read that i previous versions the way to solve this was to disable effects
<czeslaw> hi
<soee_> well you can disable copositor for fullscreen apps
<czeslaw> can't wait new kubuntu with plasma 5 :-)
<soee_> czeslaw: hiho, 1 month left :)
<BluesKaj> Thatoneguy, in system serttings>display and monitor>cxompositor
<BluesKaj> compositor
<Thatoneguy> thank, it works
<BluesKaj> !cookie | soee_
<ubottu> soee_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<BluesKaj> ok , back to the grind for a few more mins ...bbl
<JunkHunk> hello I test this on kubuntu and my system hangs on reboot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8KfQNreaeA
<JunkHunk> is there a way to tell kubuntu to make a better use of multicore processor?
#kubuntu 2016-03-26
<lyrin> I'm having a problem with kubuntu
<lyrin> it doesn't recognize volume things on my computer
<lyrin> pressing mute doesn't mute, volume up and down do nothing, but it shows the volume bar going up and down
<ircz> hi guys
<ircz> has kubuntu 16.04 released?
<soee> hi ircz
<ircz> I can't find a download link on the website v
<ircz> http://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<soee> no, Beta 2 has been released this week, final version will be released next month
<soee> ircz: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<ircz> soee: thx for the reply! I ran a dist-upgrade on kubuntu 15.10 it shows  Xenial Xerus available. Is it unsafe to upgrade right now?
<soee> ircz: well i tried the upgrade last week and there were problems, fixable but always :)
<soee> but i'm running 16.06 on my home laptop and work machine for a long time already :)
<soee> *16.04
<ircz> soee: oh, great!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ircz> I am a bit to kubuntu. What is the ideal update procedure? Should we upgrade the kde and kubuntu separately?
<ircz> *a bit new
<soee> ircz: no, when 16.04 will be released, you should be informed about it through muon-updater
<soee> and just update :)
<soee> hiho lordievader o/
<lordievader> ircz: Or you use the console: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: greate, rainy here in Poland but that's not a problem. You? :)
<lordievader> Doing okay, making coffe :)
<soee> i hope it will be tasty :D i never drinked coffee :)
<lordievader> How are you still alive?
<soee> lordievader: good sleep can make wonders :)
<ircz> soee: lordievader thx!
<markc> are there any PPAs with plasma 5.6 available?
<acheron88> no. not yet
<markc> acheron88: tah, that is a pity... looks like I might have to move back to archlinux
<acheron88> it should be backported for xenial at least in due course once that is released
<acheron88> just as 5.6 was too late to beat the freeze on that, I think they are concentrating on getting 5.5.5 working nicely
<markc> acheron88: like I say, a pity, too many nice features in 5.6 to ignore
<acheron88> bye then
<markc> acheron88: I'll be back to kubuntu soon enough around 16.04.1, I don't have much time for the archlinux attitude :)
<acheron88> good :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
 * sick_rimmit Hi ya
<Aster2112> Hi all
<Aster2112> Trying to run 15.10.  Installs fine. I do the first series of updates and upon reboot I get past grub but then nothing but a blank screen.  If I CTRL-ALT-DELETE, computer shuts down.  Any suggestions for repair?  Is my only option to reinstall and not do updates?
<BluesKaj> Aster2112, which gpu do have?
<BluesKaj> you
<lordievader> Does it boot when you add the kernel parameter 'nomodeset'?
<BluesKaj> 15.10 has a graphics problem on some pc/laptops with the latest kernel module
<Aster2112> laptop with an Intel 4600 and an NVIDIA 740M.
<BluesKaj> oh a hybrid
<Aster2112> I haven't tried, lord... where do I run that? At grub?
<Aster2112> Yeah :(
<lordievader> Aster2112: Yes, instead of 'quiet splash' make it read 'nomodeset'.
<Aster2112> Thanks, I'll give that a go!
<Aster2112> Now I'm on my phone. Don't think I typed nomodeset at the right place.
<lordievader> Where did you type it?
<Aster2112> Hit e at Grub, added it after "serparms 'Ubuntu'"
<Aster2112> Assuming that was incorrect :(
<Aster2112> Looked for quiet splash, didn't see it.
<Aster2112> Oh, wait, I do.  Sorry.
<lordievader> ;)
<Aster2112> I can change to another tty with c-a-f6, so it's definitely display driver.  I'll reinstall, no biggy.  Thanks for the help!
<lordievader> Be sure to install that bumblebee or nvidia prime (or what ever it is called these days) thing.
<Aster2112> Thanks, I'll look that up.
<ricktimmis> join #kubuntu-devel
<ricktimmis> Ooops
<AssociateX> Hello. I'm trying to get my mic working. After an hour of googling I'm now here.
<AssociateX> How can I test my mic?
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: You can test this from System > Settings > Multimedia
<telegram> <Sick_Rimmit>: Sorry on 15.10 its Settings > System Settings > Multimedia > Audio and Video
<grobda24> Is it recommended to install plasma 5.6 like this - http://neon.kde.org/download - or is it still beta/unstable ?
<soee> grobda24: Plasma 5.6 is stable but Neon project is for developers atm. and not recommended for daily use by users
<grobda24> soee: k, thanks
<Drdrx> Hi all. I have unfortunatel
<Drdrx> Not found plasma 5.6 yet for 15.10 any Info?
<soee_> hi Drdrx, there is no 5.6 for 15.10 yet.
<soee_> if maybe will be backported after 16.04 release, so not sooner than after the month or more
<gregor3000> hello, need some quick help. Muon updater seems to be stuck at waiting for configuration file. what file is that ?how do i proceed?
<Drdrx> Thx soee_ so I have to wait for 16.4 . Doyou think backport to 15.10 realistic or rather only for 16.04?
<soee_> Drdrx: i dont know, but 16.04 is LTS so you should update anyway
<soee_> it is pretty stable even now in Beta :)
<soee_> and it will get Plasma 5.6 in the first place
<Felinto> tudo bem
<Felinto> opa
<Felinto> ^_ ^
<bprompt> !br | Felinto
<ubottu> Felinto: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<leumas> Hello, can anyone help with updating Kde connect to 0.9g on my laptop. I need thisto tally with the version on my Nexus 5. Kubuntu 15.10, Plasma 5.4.3, 64bit
<valorie> leumas: there is a PPA from one of the devels
<valorie> not sure what it's called though
<valorie> perhaps search launchpad for `kde-connect`
<valorie> !info kde-connect
<ubottu> Package kde-connect does not exist in wily
<valorie> ubottu: ?
<valorie> huh
<valorie> it works for me
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy kdeconnect
<valorie> kdeconnect:
<valorie>   Installed: 0.8-0ubuntu5
<valorie>   Candidate: 0.8-0ubuntu5
<valorie> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (wily), package size 50 kB, installed size 202 kB
<valorie> yep, there it is
<valorie> !info kdeconnect xenial
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 50 kB, installed size 202 kB
<valorie> pfff
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: !info kdeconnect
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: I guess the bot has text in front that backs it
#kubuntu 2016-03-27
<abhigenie> hi guys! I have just started using kde/kubuntu.
<ahoneybun> heyo abhigenie
<abhigenie> In case, I am facing some issue which is best place to ask questions/request help?
<ahoneybun> for kubuntu her would be the best spot for most issues
<ahoneybun> *here
<abhigenie> Background: I have connected my laptop to a monitor through a hdmi cable and closed the lid of the laptop. Now the monitor is the primary and only display.
<abhigenie> Issue: In case after closing the lid first time, I open it again. The panelbar dispappears.
<abhigenie> Though rest everything works fine. I am able to access the start menu through alt+F2.
<ahoneybun> mm odd
<ahoneybun> I just saw some bug related to the lid
<ahoneybun> oh no related
<ahoneybun> 361022
<ahoneybun> bug 361022
<ubottu> bug 361022 in ProsePoint "Character 'q' missing in $characters string" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361022
<ahoneybun> opps
<ahoneybun> does the panel disappear on the external display?
<abhigenie> ahoneybun: thanks so much for the reply! The panel disappear both on the external display as well the laptop(, in case I reopen the lid).
<abhigenie> *disappears
<ahoneybun> so you set up the external monitor to the be the only display, then you close the lid and the panel disappears on the main display?
<ahoneybun> and when you open the lid and it comes back?
<abhigenie> it nevers come backs, once I open the lid it disappears everywhere.
<ahoneybun> that is not normal behavior
<ahoneybun> I'm looking on bugs.kde.org for anything similar
<abhigenie> When I start my laptop the lid is always close.
<abhigenie> Here is a snapshot after the disappearance of panelbar http://imgur.com/ys3Yy4B
<ahoneybun> I want to say file a bug but I'm looking ATM which component to file it against
<ahoneybun> abhigenie, did you change the setting about the lid in the power options?
<abhigenie> ahoneybun: yeah I set it to do nothing on closing the lid. Earlier, it used to sleep.
<telegram> <athoneycutt>: Is this 16.04?
<abhigenie> sry for not mentioning before I am using kubuntu 15.10
<abhigenie> kde version 5.5.4
<abhigenie> telegram: is it fixed in the next update 16.04 or kde plasma 5.6?
<ahoneybun> 16.04 will have 5.5.5 most likely
<ahoneybun> 5.6 in the backport after release
<ahoneybun> you have the backport ppa on 15.10?
<abhigenie> ahoneybun: telegram restarting the kde fixes it: kbuildsycoca5 && kquitapp plasmashell && kstart plasmashell
<ahoneybun> weird I have 16.04 and I'm not getting that issue at all
<abhigenie> ahoneybun: http://pastebin.com/0SUdSs9X
<ahoneybun> I do have a staging PPA so that might have a fix
<ahoneybun> abhigenie, ^
<abhigenie> ahoneybun: sry, I didn't understand what you meant there. Is it personal PPA?
<DarinMiller> Without any of the PPA, I can confirm 16.04 has same issue with primary desktop not restored when monitor is disconnected from the laptop.  Adding staging PPA's now to test.
<ahoneybun> no staging has experimental stuff that is untested
<ahoneybun> I might have 5.5.5 without knowing tbh as I did not check that
<ahoneybun> though when I unplugged the hdmi cable I did loss the panel
<ahoneybun> but not with closing the lid like you said
<valorie> `plasmashell --version` to get the version
<ahoneybun> yea that lol
<ahoneybun> thanks valorie
<valorie> yw
<valorie> my upgrade to 16.04 was completely successful
<abhigenie> valorie: abhishek@vaio:/etc/apt/sources.list.d$ plasmashell --version plasmashell 5.5.4. ( Mentioned before in chat :))
<valorie> probably because I made a full backup first
<ahoneybun> abhigenie, I think what we meant was that I did not mention what version I had as I do not know 100%
<valorie> I have 5.5.4 as well
<valorie> no PPAs yet
<ahoneybun> I might have 5.5.5 with that staging PPA from sgclark
<DarinMiller> Just confirmed, updating 16.04 using the staging PPA (frameworks, applications and plasma), 5.5.5 is Plasma is installed and fixes missing panel issue when external monitor is unplugged.
<abhigenie> ahoneybun: telegram though I noticed on restarting, it sets all the desktop settings back to default.
<abhigenie> DarinMiller: Is it advisable to update right now or wait till the official stable release?
<DarinMiller> If it's your primary machine, I suggest waiting.
<DarinMiller> abhigenie As mentioned above, the staging PPA's may have a few minor issues that will be cleaned up before the release.
<abhigenie> If possible can you please explain more on the "staging PPA". I am a bit new to linux.
<abhigenie> Are these uncommitted changes to official version?
<DarinMiller> abhigenie Personally, I am running 16.04 on 4 machine's and it's by far the most stable Plasma 5 release.
<abhigenie> DarinMiller: does it use plasma 5.6?
<DarinMiller> abhigenie No, staging PPA's must be added to 16.04 to reach plasma 5.5.5 release.  I would expect the staging PPA to go mainline within a few weeks.
<DarinMiller> abhigenie Plasma 5.6 missed the *Ubuntu beta deadline due to QT 5.6 issues.  If we can help support the Kubuntu-devs, hopefully they can release a 5.6 PPA soon after 16.04 release.
<valorie> so true, DarinMiller!
<DarinMiller> abhigenie  I missed your previous questions regarding the PPA's. Are you familiar with PPA?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<zenesc> Hello friends, Problem installing Kubuntu on new pc Same problem I had on the first pc I'm working on right now, You friends solved it 6 month ago but I don't remenber how we did it When introduce flashdisc says: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Swipe-> Can anyone running 16:04 beta confirm if this akonadiimap  bug has been fixed? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353957
<ubottu> KDE bug 353957 in IMAP resource "Akonadi IMAP resource crashed when checked maildir" [Crash,Confirmed]
<abhishek1> hi guys!
<abhishek1> I am new to kubuntu just installed it a few days back
<whenRelease16_04> Hello - I want to know if it is still true that at 21th of April 2016 the new KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS will be released and ready for download?
<abhishek1> I am facing a problem in kde                │ alienBOB
<abhishek1> 18:52:08 abhishek1 | The audio button has disappeared             │ aljosa
<abhishek1>                    | http://imgur.com/Eyrwx7y
<abhishek1> I am facing a problem in kde. The audio button has disappeared from the taskbar  http://imgur.com/Eyrwx7y
<whenRelease16_04> you dont need to use this audio button
<whenRelease16_04> you better instal pvaucontrol
<abhishek1> it becomes difficult to manipulate sound volume otherwise
<whenRelease16_04>   sudo apt-get install pvaucontrol pavucontrol
<whenRelease16_04>   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<whenRelease16_04> (first command was wrong)
<abhishek1> whenRelease16_04: I have it instaled already :)
<whenRelease16_04> so start it and you will see that it does everything you want
<abhishek1> I wanted to change volume from taskbar
<abhishek1> that's why
<whenRelease16_04> Hello - I want to know if it is still true that at 21th of April 2016 the new KUBUNTU 16.04 LTS will be released and ready for download?
<BluesKaj> if that's what the schedule says then that's the date, if there was any change planned then the release date will change on the site
<dequire> Gah I'm affected by this bug, even while running KDE Neon and Plasma 5.6 | https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344119
<ubottu> KDE bug 344119 in general "100% CPU usage after closing konsole, after upgrading to 3.0.1/KF5.6.0 with nvidia driver" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<f10> Just installed plasma 5.6 (kubuntu backports). now I can't change display settings anymore. selecting something in a dropdown (e.g. primary display) is reverted immediately. known issue? any ideas?
<Lyrin> volume buttons do nothing for the system volume even though they show the volume turning up and down
<Lyrin> how do I fix this?
<yrjan> anyone else experienced that ssh-add in 16.04 seems to refuse to use the SSH_ASKPASS env variable?
<yrjan> might be some sort of pebkac here, but I can't get it to use ksshaskpass.
<yrjan> oh, ok. Just noticed something I didn't earlier in the man page.
<Fritigern> yrjan: Since your question is about 16.04, perhaps it would be better to ask about it in #ubuntu+1 since the current version is still 15.10
<Vallista> hello
<yrjan> Fritigern: fair enough, got it to work eventually anyway :)
<duobix> Hi there, is plasma5 cancerous for touch users?
<j09> hey guys, i'm on Xubuntu 15.10 and I can't get the icons to show in Kdenlive. The guys at #Xubuntu have suggested that I ask here, because it seems to be a kde/qt/plasma dependencies issue.
<valorie> j09: that's odd, because their dependency list should show all that
<valorie> or their code should have a fall-back icon-set, if nothing else
<j09> it's a very common and well known problem, but since KDE keep changing the packaging names, it's impossible to find an up-to-date fix
<j09> but this has been a bug for well over 2 years
<valorie> have you filed a bug on Kdenlive?
<valorie> at bugs.kde.org
<valorie> debian changes packaging names, not KDE
<valorie> and we follow Debian (well, in Kubuntu)
<valorie> I bet they do in xubuntu as well
<j09> valorie I've seen the bug listed and nothing done about it
<valorie> it's probably difficult for the kdenlive team to winkle out, without people doing the research in their own distro
<valorie> they can't possibly test on all distros for something like that
<j09> do you have any advice that can help?
<j09> nothing is showing up on the console
<valorie> aside from commenting on the bug, I don't
<valorie> and perhaps reporting it here, since we package it
<j09> how do i do that?
<valorie> report the bug number?
<valorie> just say it here
<valorie> kdebug 123456
<valorie> or the link to it
<j09> i gotta find it again now
<valorie> kdebug: 123456
<valorie> hmmm
<j09> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenlive/+bug/1537719
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1537719 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "kdenlive: GUI button icons missing" [Undecided,New]
<j09> ahhh hang on a minute
<j09> that's not the bug i was referring to, this seemed to work
<j09> well I'll make sure to give it a vote. Thanks for the help.
<valorie> well, we'll get that, but I doubt that the Kdenlive people ever see Lp bug reports
<valorie> unless someone links them up
<duobix> Is there a plan to support devices with 64bit cpus and 32bit uefi?
<valorie> ?
<valorie> what an odd combo
<valorie> I've never heard of anybody wanting it
<duobix> I'll tell you what it is
<valorie> but that question is better asked in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel
<duobix> every bay trail tablet ever
<duobix> ok thx
<valorie> we don't handle that layer at all
<duobix> Anyway, is kubuntu ready for a tablet only usage?
<valorie> there is a kubuntu-phone image, but so far, nobody has created an tablet image
<valorie> join the team and make one!
<valorie> plasma-phone.org I think
<valorie> yup
<valorie> Supported Devices:
<valorie> Nexus 5 (hammerhead) – State: Solid
<valorie> Oneplus One – State: Base works
<valorie> * States are: Excellent, Good, Solid, Base works, Experimental, Very Experimental
<duobix> plasma-phone is taking more than forever to load
<duobix> Oh, do I properly see that there was a plasma mobile build for x86_64?
<duobix> Then I'll try that.
<duobix> Will gonna check if it works on dell venue 8 pro
<valorie> nice
<valorie> be sure to check with the team with your results
<valorie> they are all great people
<duobix> Well, I'd be checking both Kubuntu 15.10 and Kubuntu Mobile Plasma build tablet wise, so I'll provide some feedback here.
#kubuntu 2017-03-20
<roo79x>  is there a way to make custom desktop actions / Quicklist in kubuntu 16.10 like in plank dock and unity please?
<okok> Hi. Why this happen: http://i.imgur.com/lHuMjZi.jpg?
<okok> No space left? But there is a lot space. I have run second time this upgrade and same error.
<okok> (16.04->16.10)
<valorie> huh, left
<valorie> 83% on home seems "no space left" indeed
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sussh> Трям
<lordievader> !ru | sussh
<ubottu> sussh: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kyurdakok> hi everyone, greetings from turkey, i am a golang developer and want to use kubuntu is it good enough for development i dont want to use Windows any more thanks for advice!
<lordievader> Linux works very well for pretty much any (coding) language.
<lordievader> Though if you are developing for another platform it could be useful to have that system around.
<kyurdakok> i've tried ubuntu before but unity desktop didnt seem friendly to me
<rodolfojcj> kyurdakok: these days I'm using Kubuntu + Docker containers.  With Kubuntu I read documents, browse the web and IRC, develop using my sources editor, run a local Docker server, etc. With local Docker containers I experiment, test, run, install things, discard things, etc
<kyurdakok> @rodolfojcj i'm about to using kubuntu + docker too i hope it will be a good fit
<rodolfojcj> for me it has been. I have many years using Kubuntu in my own computer, sometimes it breaks but one way or another I have always fixed it. Some time ago, I used with Vagrant + Virtual Box, but it consumed a lot of memory. Before that I used plain VirtualBox. Now I don't use virtual machines at all, only lightweight containers
<ZeZu> Can anyone tell me how I can stop the mouse from locking to scroll bars?  IE:  it will move the scroll bar when i move the mouse even though i'm not holding mouse button down nor even hoverying over scroll area...
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<omenius> hey, is there some cli software for testing cat cables? I have a cable that is trying to achieve some kind of metamorphosis, but seems to still work
<MK> Hey, how can I make it so the system tray only shows windows open on that specific virtual desktop?
<Dragnslcr> MK- do you mean the task manager (bars for each window)?
<MK> yeah
<Dragnslcr> If you right-click in task manager and go to Task Manager Settings, there's a "Filters" section in the General tab
<MK> Ah that's it, thank you Dragnslcr
<doctor_ente> gaysay aus
<doctor_ente> sry, wrong thread
<SlayerBRK> so I can't get kmail working to save my life
<SlayerBRK> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY9LXn0XACE
<acheronuk> SlayerBRK: sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files
<acheronuk> akonadictl start
<heinkel_111> kubuntu 16.04.2 LTS still uses the /etc/apt/sources.list, right?
<heinkel_111> I mean that is the definitive list of sources?
<SlayerBRK> @acheronuk I love you, thank you so much that was driving me crazy
<heinkel_111> so if sources.list contains a lot of recerences to wily, something is not in sync?
<heinkel_111> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu wily partner
<heinkel_111> should read "xenial partner" instead of "wily partner" ?
<Unit193> That should have been updated, but yes should say 'xenial'.  Do you have anything in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that needs looked at too?
<Unit193> If an entry is commented out before upgrade, it won't be changed though.
<heinkel_111> need to find an explanation of how sources.list.d files are supposed to work
<heinkel_111> Unit193: yep #commented out could partly explain this but not everything
<heinkel_111> Unit193: If I understand this, files in sources.list.d are like single-line entries to the  /etc/apt/sources.list
<heinkel_111> is that somewhat correct?
<claydoh> heinkel_111: yes that is correct
<heinkel_111> and..should I remove duplicate entries (both in sources.list and sources.list.d) then
<heinkel_111> ?
<Unit193> What's duplicated?
<claydoh> are you getting errors saying you have duplicate entries?
<heinkel_111> no error messages - I just noted that I had an entry in sources.list pointing to deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu wily partner
<heinkel_111> but in sources.list.d ..no sorry - my bad there
<heinkel_111> I was confusing myself a bit
<heinkel_111> thanks for the assitance
<heinkel_111> *tries again*
<iffraff> hey is there a way to position a window, a specific window via a script
#kubuntu 2017-03-21
<hotfudgemuffin> hello
<hotfudgemuffin> can i be heard
<hotfudgemuffin> hello
<kubuntunewbie> Hi! I have ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650.. went to the AMD website donwloaded the linux MD-Catalyst-15.9-Linux-installer-15.201.1151-x86.x86_64.run and when running it in Konsole sudo sh I get the message that I dont have the pre-requisites
<kubuntunewbie> Install kernel headers using the command apt-get install linux-headers-4.8.0-41-generic   ... but when I do the sudo apt-get  it says linux-headers-4.8.0-41-generic is already the newest version (4.8.0-41.44)
<kubuntunewbie> So now I dont know what do to
<kubuntunewbie> helo
<kubuntunewbie> lib/modules/4.8.0-41-generic/build/include/linux/ id on my system... but version.h is not found
<kubuntunewbie> thahnks
<FlameReaper-PC> just to enquire, does a plasma upgrade to version 5.9+ would require a libs upgrade that won't be possible for 16.04 users?
<brian|lfs> not sure I'm asking in the right channel but I'm running kubuntu 17.01 and have a brand new Asus G752VM: and can't get the mouse to work at all
<FlameReaper-PC> even with the backports enabled
<brian|lfs> touchpad more specifically
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: when we can backport to 16.04, we'll do it
<valorie> as I understand it, the constraint isn't frameworks/libs, but Qt
<valorie> the Qt versions are not within the control of the Kubuntu team
<FlameReaper-PC> I suppose to be able to upgrade to the latest KDE would need me to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 due to the Qt libs needed?
<FlameReaper-PC> i did read about how the developers of Krita are unable to provide PPA binaries for 16.04 due to it
<valorie> FlameReaper-PC: afaik the backports PPA has the same Plasma version for both 16.04 and 16.10
<valorie> as you know, 17.04 will soon be released
<valorie>  I'm running Plasma 5.9.3 in 17.04 beta
<sintre> 5..8.5 in 16.04 here on this machine
<sintre> hoping newer version get backported
<sintre> but rush to get new version out , then work on bugs for lts
<sintre> i assume
<sintre> i think clock is ticking :)
<valorie> I've been away, but unsure about sufficient testing for LTS backports
<valorie> more testers are always welcome
<valorie> yes, we're ticking down to the freeze
<noaXess> good morning
<hateball> \o
<noaXess> my connection are LAN and WLAN.. i use both in my office.. if i'm on my desk, i plugin LAN to have more speed for transfering data inside my network... but WLAN is then also connected.. so two network connection...
<noaXess> and this sometimes give problem, as network packages are splitted to both interfaces.. it seams like
<noaXess> how can i auto disable WLAN connection, if LAN is connected?
<hateball> noaXess: normally you shouldnt need to do that... you can try setting priority for your ethernet connection in network-manager instead
<hateball> by default they all have a metric of 0, but if you increase ethernet to a value >0, it should be prioritized
<noaXess> hateball: how to set prio?
<noaXess> aha.. okay
<hateball> noaXess: edit the connection
<hateball> then on the leftmost tab
<hateball> I dont have english locale so not sure what it's named :p
<noaXess> i see.. the general tap, field Priority
<hateball> yea
<noaXess> hateball: ha.. thanks.. will check it...
<hateball> noaXess: otherwise some machines have settings for it in BIOS. or you can write a script that network-manager runs when you connect ethernet
<noaXess> will try with prio. and watch it...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<DeeJayTwo> How do I bind a keyboard shortcut to an application like kcalc?
<DeeJayTwo> got it :)
<iffraff> hi, is it possible to start a program then position the window via cli or a script?
<iffraff> I"m using mint 18.1 cinnamon
<acheronuk> !mint | iffraff
<ubottu> iffraff: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iffraff> oh, sorry
<acheronuk> np
<chcknrub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2R-AI4AvwiU
<Guest52935> need to meet your?
<Guest52935> hello?
<Guest52935> Who can tell me what this is?
<Guest52935> 码的倒是说话啊
<Guest52935> 有中国人么
<genii> Hm
<genii> Guest21749: Google translate tells me it means "What is the name of the Chinese people?"
<karkoon> Hi. After connecting a second monitor I get some graphical glitches. I can reboot some times to have it stop but I was wondering if there's a way to fix it. It only happens when something is moving. It doesn't appear on screenshots. (Hm... maybe that's a hardware issue then? I'll reconnect them and see.)
<karkoon> I have a Radeon R9 390.
<karkoon> With one monitor it doesn't happen.
<karkoon> Okay. It's fixed. I don't know if it'll still be after the next boot up but now I have a quicker way to fix it.
#kubuntu 2017-03-22
<viewer|11307> hello
<viewer|11307> kubuntu logo stuck during intilization
<valorie> not sure what you man, viewer|11307?
<valorie> can you be more specific?
<viewer|11307> after sucessful instalation the kubuntu logo stuck do not take me to the login screen
<valorie> that doesn't sound like a successful install
<valorie> can you get to a tty?
<valorie> control+alt+f2 or f3?
<viewer|11307> ya i tried all those but no luck
<viewer|11307> do i need to reinstall ?
<valorie> can you get to a TTY or not?
<valorie> if yes, I would try `sudo apt install -f`
<valorie> the -f means fix
<Unit193> I'd remove 'quiet splash' and see what's going on.
<viewer|11307> ok
<viewer|11307> let me try
<viewer|11307> thanks for suggestions
<dzz007> Hello guys, i am not very sure what activitys in KDE are, and how can it improve my efficiency
<dzz007> is there some wiki or manual to show how it works?
<valorie> it's pretty simple -- if you want to have two or more sets of separate applications and documents, use activities
<valorie> if not, just use virtual desktops
<valorie> activities can be things like work work, or separate clients for work
<valorie> or things like making music, doing graphics, coding in separate environments, or a thousand other things
<dzz007> valorie: thanks for the info:), but what did activities actually done? if i have two or more sets of seperate applications?
<dzz007> how can it help me?
<valorie> for one thing, it organizes them
<valorie> for the other, they are kept in abeyance while you aren't using them, but spring to life immediately when you switch to that activity
<valorie> you can allow some stuff to be available in all of them, such as music playing or so
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<sudhirkhanger> >for the other, they are kept in abeyance while you aren't using them, but spring to life immediately when you switch to that activity
<sudhirkhanger> Not even sure what that  means technically.
<sudhirkhanger> I don't think resources are frozen. Apps continue to eat resource in Activity.
<BluesKaj> sudhirkhanger,  missed your issue , what is it exactly?
<sudhirkhanger> BluesKaj: I was just following up on dzz007 and valorie's discussion Activites.
<BluesKaj> ok, I logged in too late for that
<sudhirkhanger> :)
<sudhirkhanger> Activities is not even a free desktop protocol. Is it? 3rd party apps have no idea about them.
<sudhirkhanger> 3rd party aka non-KDE apps.
<BluesKaj> activities can be a bit clunky, but if setup with special app settings (remember position, size and activity number) then it works quite well
<ranu> Good morning all. I have a problem with the text field of the password when I log in, if the password is wrong there is delay of approximately two seconds, is there any way to remove this delay?
<hateball> It's there to prevent bruteforcing, so I doubt it's user configurable
<hateball> Then again, I could be wrong
<ranu> No problem, you said actually a thing that weren't on my perspective. But if it's user configurable, I'd like to know where. In the meanwhile I gonna try to find it.
<hateball> ranu: Seems it should be in /etc/pam.d/ but I am not sure where
<hateball> I mean it should be in the sddm.conf, but I am not sure where to change stuff
<hateball> ranu: seems to be a delay value in /etc/pam.d/login
<ranu> Found it hateball
<ranu> Exactly there, there is a delay variable
<ranu> That's weird, I think I'll have to restart the session
<ranu> It doesn't seem to work
<R13ose> Is there a way I can program for mac apps on this distro with a pc?
<BluesKaj> R13ose, nope, but you can find kubuntu equivalent apps to your mac apps tho
<BluesKaj> modded bsd OS apps won't run on linux
<R13ose> Is there a way to do programming and test for a mac app in this distro.
<R13ose> ?*
<BluesKaj> R13ose, look at my answer above
<BluesKaj> read
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I did but I thought programming a mac app would be possible even if testing is not.
<BluesKaj> R13ose, what do you mean by programming a mac app?
<BluesKaj> there's no way of adapting a amac app  to linux
<lordievader> R13ose: Perhaps you can run the Mac OS in a virtual machine... but running Mac programs directly is not going to work.
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I want to help with tickets/issues of the mac app adium.
<BluesKaj> I give up :-)
<R13ose> BluesKaj: I know what you are saying
<R13ose> lordievader: if I tried what virtual machine, would I need a version of mac os?
<lordievader> R13ose: Yes, of course.
<R13ose> lordievader: how would I get that?
<lordievader> Buy it?
<R13ose> Okay
<lordievader> R13ose: Note, I'm not saying this approach works... it might not. Research that.
<R13ose> lordievader: I will research, thanks.
<Paolo1965> Buongiorno
<Paolo1965> Ho un problema con ubuntu 16.10 qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi ?
<jhunold> !it | Paolo1965
<ubottu> Paolo1965: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Paolo1965> I'm sorry i would like to know if it's possible to receive help regarding ubuntu 16.10 problem
<iffraff> is there a way to determine what applications ( like chrome etc ) are running on a desktop from the cli?
<BluesKaj> Paolo1965, yes, just tell us what your problm is.
<BluesKaj> iffraff, yes, top
<Paolo1965> I'm a new linux user .... my problem is that it's impossible to update my system. The updating manager reply with an eroor: proper authorization was not provided....
<iffraff> BluesKaj: thanks, I tried top just now, not sure it will work.  I want to move windows arond on my desk top.  wmctrl gives me the title of the application but it doesn't give me the application name
<iffraff> I'm not sure if I could parse top to get it and the use it in wmctrl
<BluesKaj> Paolo1965, did you add a password when installing the OS?
<BluesKaj> Paolo1965, how are you updating/upgrading your packages?
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVzQrgWJPUW
<Paolo1965> yes sure
<BluesKaj> Paolo1965, my italian is a little rusty, but it looks like a dependency problem, swuggest you ask in #ubuntu-it
<Paolo1965> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1zEj3qpoF5
<Paolo1965> already tried but no solution yet
<BluesKaj> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade , translate that Paolo1965
<BluesKaj> if you insist on asking here
<ax> a
<TemporalBeing> question: I've got a new laptop with UEFI and therefore an EFI partition; I want to do full disk encryption on it, but am a little leary of the install option as I don't want to wipe away that partition....advice? safe to still use?
<TemporalBeing> (safe to still use that install option - for full disk encryption)
<IrcsomeBot> Imangazaliev was added by: Imangazaliev
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> Hello everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> Recently I bought ASUS N752VX-GC277T (www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/138549515)
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> CPU: Intel i7-6700HQ Skyleak … GPU: NVidia GTX950M(4096)
<yossarianuk> bugger me.... just head about parliament..
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> I installed Kubuntu 17.04 on my external SSD and
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> Sorry for my bad English )
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> Maybe anyone encountered with this problem
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> I tried to install Nvidia drivers from their official site but install failed
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> @acheronuk, Tearing effect
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 17.04 is still in development
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> Yes, I know but I can't install stable version because it isn't support Skyleak CPU
<yossarianuk> Imangazaliev: why wouldn't you just use the PPA ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and Nvidia driver are usually better installed using the ubuntu archive packages or tha drivers ppa
<yossarianuk> if you run any form of ubuntu or variant you should ALWAYS use the PPA to get the latest stable driver
<yossarianuk> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<yossarianuk> its for 17.04
<yossarianuk> if you have paid for a nvidia card really you want the latest version of the driver - they often fix stuff and have improvements for games..
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> I dont play games :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> I'm sorry, I'm newbie in Linux, have I got add this repository and how I can do it?
<yossarianuk> Imangazaliev: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action
<yossarianuk> Imangazaliev: you need to install nvidia-378
<yossarianuk> really a desktop linux distro should always have the latest version of the Nvidia driver...
<Guest91474> Hi. Does anyone know abount baloo_file_extractor memory consumption issues?
<BluesKaj> Guest91474:  baloo usually uses a lot of cpu when indexing files
<Guest91474> Just after I logon, ballo starts and eats all available memory, 16 GB RAM
<Guest91474> So it nessesarily to kill it quickly before system become not responsive
<oshunluvr> That sounds like a memory leak to me.
<oshunluvr> Might just be thee's a lot of files it hasn't indexed yet. Try letting it run and walk away from the system for a while. Once it's done it shouldn't do that again. You can also turn off file search.
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> @yossarianuk, So, I added repository and installed driver
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> After reboot I got this error
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pGqZzvoi/file_2230.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oG9Ynfst/file_2232.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> Failed to start Plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> OpenGL2 is unavailable
<IrcsomeBot> <Imangazaliev> Pleas check your video card driver installation
<faLUCE> Hello. If I decode a MJPEG packet to AV_PIX_FMT_YUYV422 format, the resulting AVFrame is filled in data[0], data[1] and data[2].... why that? AV_PIX_FMT_YUYV422 is packed, not planar
<faLUCE> sorry, wrong channel
<JebeCzarnych> Hi. I have issue each time I try upgrade 1604 to 1610. http://i.imgur.com/0x9bZB0.jpg (each time stops on different % and file) Any help?
<pwesty_> discover is empty well 95% empty only thing that has anything in it is Plasma. any tips on fixing that?
#kubuntu 2017-03-23
<IrcsomeBot> Imangazaliev was removed by: Imangazaliev
<lordievader> Good morning
<Guest31856> :)
<ZetFury> is there a way to have a icon for a specific file, but not assign it to the file extension?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<remi__> hi! help! When I type "sudo gpasswd -a remi audio" it says "Adding user remi to group audio", but when I enter "groups", audio is not showing up. Why oh why?
<Dragnslcr> remi__- did you check /etc/group to be sure that the change is being made there?
<dzz007> Hello guys, i am currently using kde now and i found a problem if i dont use my system for a while and then my monitor will go dark, is there a way to prevent this from happening?
<dzz007> coz sometimes i am watching a movie and suddenly my screen goes dark
<BluesKaj> dzz007, which kubuntu ?
<dzz007> kubuntu 16.04
<dzz007> BluesKaj: with KDE Plasma 5.8.5
<BluesKaj> dzz007, it's probly your energy saving settings in system settings>power management
<dzz007> wow thx
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> screen/energy saving options may need a tweak. some media players also have settings to suppress scrren power saving/sleep while playing
<dzz007> :)
<dzz007> got it
<dzz007> one more problem
<dzz007> every time when i reboot some notification comes out and says that Korgac somehow crashed
<remi__> Dragnslcr: well it seems so "audio:x:29:pulse,remi" but when I type groups : "remi adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare"
<remi__> no audio
<remi__> so which one is right?
<Dragnslcr> remi__- groups are only loaded when the user logs in. You definitely have to at least exit the shell before it will show up. You may need to log out of your desktop and log in again.
<remi__> Dragnslcr: I'll try
<remi__> Dragnslcr: well it kinda worked, but now there is only "remi audio", all the rest disappeared
<remi__> I messed up but don't know where
<remi__> i'm not even in the sudo group anymore, what the hell
<remi__> yeah I know what I did
<remi__> sudo usermod -G audio remi
<remi__> because I thought the other didn't work
<remi__> so now I'm only in audio
<remi__> great
<remi__> I DO like audio
<remi__> audio is fine
<remi__> but I'm a man with big appetites
<remi__> I want sudo and video
<hateball> remi__: you'll need to boot in single user mode then (root shell) and edit your groups properly
<floown> Hello
<floown> On a Yakkety Kubuntu, I can not search files with CTRL + F
<floown> The checkbox is checked 'enable file search' in systemsettings
<floown> On a a ntfs partition
<remi__> hateball: thanks
<dzz007> hello guys
<dzz007> i am currently using dolphin as my file manager and i use it to connect to ftp server via the Network under "places" panel however how can i disconnect it from my ftp server?
<dzz007> Any clues?
<Dragnslcr> dzz007- does going to a different directory close the connection? If not, try closing Dolphin.
<dzz007> closing dolphin doesn't seems to work coz i got this in ps aux output:
<dzz007> cracker   3308  0.0  0.2 359436 23764 ?        Sl   00:48   0:00 ftp.so [kdeinit5] ftp local:/run/user/1000/klauncherTJ1633.1.slave-socket local:/run/user/1000/dolphinAD3294.7.slave-socket
<dzz007> some process named ftp.so is still running
<Dragnslcr> I assume that's the handler for FTP connections
<dzz007> yep, ii think so
<dzz007> i can kill it using kill command but that's just a temporary way
<dzz007> and one more problem with it is it remembers my password to ftp server even if i didn't select the <Remember Password> checkbox
<Dragnslcr> It might not be storing the password permanently, it might just be reusing an open connection or keeping the password in RAM
<dzz007> is there anyway to wipe it?
<dzz007> google can't give me a solution
<Dragnslcr> I would think that exiting Dolphin would do it
<dzz007> nice idea but not working
<dzz007> how about we think this way, how to clear a <remembered password>?
<dzz007> in dolphin?
<muhammet> s.a
<muhammet> türkçe bilen bir yetkili varmı acaba
<genii> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<snowkrash> hi
<snowkrash> after upgrading my internet was gone
<snowkrash> it didnt configure the network interface
<snowkrash> i had to do it manually
<snowkrash> but now its not shown in networks gui
<makinen> hello
<makinen> how can I start plasma dekstop again?
<makinen> it crashed and there's now only a couple of terminals running on a black screen
<Dragnslcr> makinen- I have "kstart5 plasmashell". Not sure how correct that is.
<makinen> it just crashes again :(
<makinen> now kwin died too
<makinen> I tried to restart it with kwin --replace
<makinen> I guess it's time to restart X and sddm
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, could be a problem at a lower layer
<Basketball> how can i get the latest kde conenct on ubuntu
#kubuntu 2017-03-24
<{Dolphin}> Hello. :) Sorry about the question but... i install the new kubuntu 17.04 beta 1 - And i try to install one gui to ufw the "gufw" but... the firewall is nor start i allready try to install the "python-gobject"  and nathing... someone have any idea why this is not working?
<Guest64584> test
<Guest64584> test again
<Guest64584> Awesome. :)
<Guest64584> testing one more time.
<Guest64584> Got it. Nice.
<krytarik> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Guest64584> Was just configuring colors.
<Guest64584> Is this thing on? :P
<krytarik> This is not the place to test such things though, of course.
<Guest64584> True.  But what comes next is indeed what belongs, I believe.
<Guest64584> In Kubuntu 16.04.2 (I'm in the live CD) any reasons why GUI is all flickery?
<Guest64584> I have an Acer laptop where the scren literally flashes on and off, but it stops when I move the mouse around.
<Guest64584> Other than the GUI glitches, this distro looks nice.
<krytarik> Well, that's definitely related to the used graphics card and/or driver - didn't happen to me when I tested it the last time (same version) on two different computers.
<Guest64584> Ah okay.  I should probably start there.  Thanks. :)
<Guest64584> I must be off... *Poof!*
<totte_> Cool, found an IRC client :o
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Tottel> Okay, I haven't used IRC since 1995 or something. How do I auto-identy to the nickserv?
<krytarik> Tottel: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl , for example.
<Tott3> Solved it 8-)
<Tottel> Are there any way to remove "scrolling-thru-tabs" in Chrome and make it launch no-border by default?
<lerans> Tottel in chrome configuration---- aspect
<lordievader> Tottel: For the second one adjust the kwin program settings.
<lordievader> Tottel: alt + F3 -> more actions -> special application settings.
<Tottel> Sweet, found it. Which argument to use? Force?
<Tottel> lordievader: or just no argument at all?
<Tottel> Remember seems to work as I want, cheers.
<lordievader> I have it set to apply initially
<lordievader> Else my toggle hotkey no longer works ;)
<Tottel> Toggle between tabs?
<lordievader> No, between hiding the border and showing it.
<Tottel> Ah, seems to be working for me, but good to keep in mind if problems would start appearing :P
<Tottel> Is it somehow possible to make a unified inbox in Kmail?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mas886> help! "baloo_file_extractor" is being a pain in the ass since yesterday. It will start running consuming up to 25% of the CPU out of nowhere
<mas886> Whatcan I do to stop it?
<BluesKaj> mas886, systemsettings>search
<BluesKaj> >file search, uncheck "enable file search"
<BluesKaj> mas886, it might just be indexing your files which doesn't go on forever
<mas886> BluesKaj: The problem is that it goes on forever.
<mas886> Seems stalled somehow.
<BluesKaj> ok then kill it in system monitor
<mas886> BluesKaj: I kill it but then it reappears stronger after some time.
<BluesKaj> then add your /home/user dir to the "Do not search"
<BluesKaj> probly need to relogin
<PullMyPaw> Hey all! I need some help.  I'm trying to install 16.04 LTS to repair a damaged installation, but I'm having grief.
<PullMyPaw> Main disk (sda1) is a 320GB IDE which has had linux on previously, but the install is now hanging at "Saving installed packages (0%)" and it's been like that approaching an hour.
<BluesKaj> PullMyPaw, is said pc connected to the internet?
<PullMyPaw> Yes, I'm using it in a live session right now :)
<PullMyPaw> Will that slow things down, the fact that I'm installing from the same disk running the live session?
<BluesKaj> so the installer(Ubiquity) stalls, there was a bug in the older images where ubiquity would fail. Is this a recent iso ?
<PullMyPaw> I notice it's not the current version, but I need an LTS onboard, as opposed to a 6 monthly upgrading one.
<PullMyPaw> Yes, I only downloaded it about 2 weeks ago. I burned it to USB stick using UNetbootin
<PullMyPaw> I'll hunt down a fresh ISO i think, reburn it and start again.  Plasma and kwin keep dying on this disk too, it might be worth going back to the drawing board.
<BluesKaj> PullMyPaw, we need to be the actual iso itself is current
<BluesKaj> sure
<PullMyPaw> how would I find that out?
<PullMyPaw> It's a bit more than 2 weeks, apparently, it's 4 weeks.  It was downloaded 2/28/17.
<BluesKaj> PullMyPaw, http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/  Kubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<BluesKaj> that's the latest image
<PullMyPaw> aha. This is 16.04.1
<PullMyPaw> Righ, that settles it :D
<BluesKaj> right, then that might solve your problem
<PullMyPaw> I'll nip off and grab that, burn it, and off we go again!  I might have this working before I go to bed tonight :)
<PullMyPaw> Thanks for that, I'll be back later.
<BluesKaj> PaulW2U_, keep us posted, and let us know if your next install is trouble free
<PullMyPaw> Tabcomplete fail :)
<BluesKaj> err PullMyPaw :-)
<PullMyPaw> Never mind, I know who you meant!  I'll see you later.
<BluesKaj> ok , good
<viewer|72666> Hello guys! (:
<viewer|72666> Any of you know of a good substitute for HWMonitor for kubuntu? Im totaly new to linux, and i just tried to install lm-sensors, but with no luck at all, i have no clue what so ever what im doing :>
<valorie> viewer|72666: I just posted http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2017/03/laptop-freezing-figuring-out-issues.html by chance
<valorie> lm-sensors works
<valorie> you might have to run `sudo service kmod restart`
<valorie> and then `sensors`
<viewer|72666> ah sweet
<viewer|72666> i ran sensors, good stuff good stuff, but i only see temps, i want to se live clock speeds for both memory and cpu + temps
<viewer|72666> :(
<valorie> please check out ksysguard
<valorie> alt+space and type ksysguard and look at system load
<valorie> also: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature
<valorie> I typed how to monitor laptop temperature linux and got lots of good hits
<viewer|72666> can i set ksysguard to show clocks also?
<valorie> unsure
<valorie> https://userbase.kde.org/KSysGuard
<viewer|72666> i love you, linux people <3
<valorie> <3
<viewer|72666> its a steep learning curve after 20odd years of windows, but man is it worth it
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> might be more info here: https://docs.kde.org/index.php?application=ksysguard
<viewer|72666> ayy ay sic, ksysguard can be customised every wich way
<viewer|72666> clock speeds temps everything i want<3
<valorie> yay!
#kubuntu 2017-03-25
<IrcsomeBot> tsimonq2 was removed by: tsimonq2
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mk__> helou
<mk__> joerrr como miro mas canales
<koffeinfriedhof> Hi! I need a hint on localizing a plasmoid. Got localisation running using cmake, but I want the package to get the .mo-files itself. Is there any package-structure needed to get it working? I tried $plasmoid/contents/locale/i10n/$lang but it didnt work. What about naming the .po/.mo-files?
<acheronuk> koffeinfriedhof: probably better asking that in the official #plasma amd/or #kde-devel channels. though on a Saturday evening (in Europe) people to answer may be thin in the ground.
<koffeinfriedhof> acheronuk: thanks. I've already asked in #plasma. And waiting...well.. I can't solve it myself, so I've no choice :)
<acheronuk> koffeinfriedhof: ah, ok. didn't see that. my internet is a bit flaky this evening, and obviously my bouncer is not logging all that I missed :(
<koffeinfriedhof> acheronuk: np. You've answered here. Thats enough :)
<PullMyPaw> Evening guys. Anyone seen Blueskaj around today please? I was getting some help from them yesterday concerning reinstalling 16.04 to fix a damaged install.
<PullMyPaw> I've managed to download the new ISO, 16.04.2 and burn it, but Ubiquity is still hanging during the install procedure.
<valorie> did you verify the download, PullMyPaw?
<valorie> !md5 | PullMyPaw
<ubottu> PullMyPaw: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<acheronuk> bug #875343
<ubottu> bug 875343 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Stuck at "Saving installed packages..." when using a custom /var" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875343
<acheronuk> does that have any relevence to the issue you are seeing?
<PullMyPaw> Hi again. Sorry, I got disconnected.  Right, I'vde done MD5SUM on the ISO and it's valid, the MD5 matches perfectly to the specific ISO I pulled.
<valorie> PullMyPaw: good!
<PullMyPaw> I am still lost as to why this installer is hanging though, valorie - Blueskaj explained to me last night that there was a bug with 16.04.1 where ubiquity was hanging.
<acheronuk> PullMyPaw: did that bug I linked to have any relevance?
<PullMyPaw> I didn't see it unfortunately, acheronuk - can you relink it please?
<acheronuk> you may have missed it if you got disconnected
<acheronuk> bug #875343
<ubottu> bug 875343 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Stuck at "Saving installed packages..." when using a custom /var" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/875343
<PullMyPaw> One moment
<PullMyPaw> Yep, that's the baby.  I can't mark / for format, because I want to continue using the stuff I had from my previous install, I had coding and compiling on it.
<acheronuk> PullMyPaw: can you boot a live session and use that to move stuff you want to save to a removable/other drive?
#kubuntu 2017-03-26
<lorddracula> Good nigth from Colombia
<lorddracula> There is a way to put my plasma desktop in zeroes(as clean install) because I did some thing and I destroy it.
<lorddracula> .
<viewer|21242> hi
<lorddracula> someone?
<user|11706> Ciao
<user|11706> come mai non riesco a installare Kubuntu 16.10 su un VirtualBox? Non mi permette di andare oltre la seconda schermata
<jayhunold> !it | user|11706
<ubottu> user|11706: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<cablop> hello
<cablop> any Neon user here?
<various_accounts> not using it right now cablop , but I do use it on another PC
<various_accounts> what's up?
<cablop> various_accounts, well, i want to know Neon configuration in regard to GTK apps
<cablop> it happens that i installed Neon on top of Kubuntu, then many many icons on GTK apps just dissapeared
<cablop> i reverted Neon back to Kubuntu and the icons appeared again, then re-enabled Neon repository and installed again... and again, the icons are gone
<cablop> so i want to know what are the Neon settings about it
<various_accounts> cablop: I'm not sure what you mean
<various_accounts> what exactly do you want to configure?
<cablop> Neon has some settings for GTK, about appearance and icons
<cablop> i want to set them as expected for Neon, because Kubuntu options work bad for that
<various_accounts> oh, try changing the theme
<cablop> i tried, with no luck
<cablop> my guess is Neon installs some theme, when installed clean, but not when just enabling the repo
<cablop> and i can't find the right package to add to my system
<various_accounts> try noting the icon theme being used in Kubuntu
<various_accounts> Maybe Neon applies its own theme
<various_accounts> it's in system settings -> Appearance -> Icons
<various_accounts> if you're on Neon right now, try changing it to Oxygen or something similar
<various_accounts> ah, sadly I can't help you there
<various_accounts> maybe somebody else can
<various_accounts> cablop: I followed https://gist.github.com/nihathrael/7429eeb8d539c4c8e0ade03269b3f95a
<various_accounts> Didn't have problems
<various_accounts> Maybe `neon-desktop` is what you need
<various_accounts> good luck
<cablop> i installed it, with no luck
<cablop> i'm afraid that package, being a GTK thing, is not part of the neon-desktop dependencies
<various_accounts> Maybe downloading an icon theme will help, but I have no idea
<various_accounts> good luck, mate
<cablop> ok, thanks for your help
<jjman> hi.  i need help.  I'm struggling to get 16.10 to install w/ a manual partition setup.  Using UEFI.  GPT partitions.  I have tried every possible combination of manual installs and nothing works.  but if i use a guided it works.
<jjman> I've manually partitioned for over 10yrs.  but 1st time i've had to deal w/ UEFI.  its a nightmare.
<jjman> I even try to duplicate exactly what the guided setup used but manually and it doesn't work.  so something must be broken in the installer.
<jjman> trying to run boot-repair to see if it helps.  it says it needs a bios-grub partition  which as i understand is only necessary for legacy Bios mode.
<jjman> I think secure boot is whats causing me problems.  So i'm getting a boot & app menu and i can't go past it. It lists Ubuntu  but it won't load.    I can't get into my bios anymore either.  Now that this retarded UEFI is blocking it
<jjman> I have tried every single F key to get into bios and it no longer works.  Its supposed to be F2  but it doesn't work.
<sintre> hmm the kiwi webirc client from site seems to be having some hicups
<valorie> jjman: you may have to use the live session to go in and fix stuff
<valorie> or redo the install
<valorie> sounds really hosed
<brian|lfs> minor bug I noticed on 17.04 /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<brian|lfs> and my touchpad still don't seem to work on any linux distro rather strange and annoying I tried many things
<brian|lfs> it seems as though no one made a driver for it for the kernel or mayberr usb 3.1 is buggy
<valorie> brian|lfs: please report those bugs on LP
<valorie> easy way: `ubuntu-bug packagename` in the commandline
<valorie> for other questions about zesty please ask in #ubuntu+1
<jjman> valorie:  i'm in live session.  I've reinstalled over a dozen times.  The ONLY thing that works is installing with a guided setup.  don't know why.  Even when i duplicate manually partitions.  it won't boot past what apparently is my Samsung Boot menu.
<jjman> But wondering why i can no longer get into my bios now to make changes.   Can't find a firmware update for it either.  Sounds like someone else had similiar problem w/ the Samsung Cronos laptops.
<valorie> so why do you want to manually install rather than guided?
<jjman> Because.  guided is useless to me.  I have been doing manual partitioning for 15years.  why would i start putting everything on ONE partition now
<valorie> ah
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jjman> i usually do dual boot.  but my MBR got hosed thanks to windows.  so i had to toast the HD and start over.  and set everything up in UEFI.  but its causing me nothing but pain
<jjman> and i have a hybrid HD which has a portion SSD and the rest HDD
<valorie> "if Ubuntu is the only operating system on your computer, then it does not matter whether you install Ubuntu in UEFI mode or not"
<jjman> so i was trying to setup all the boot stuff on the SSD portion.
<jjman> but even if i ignore the ssd portion it won't work in manual mode.
<valorie> I'm wondering why you set up uefi if you aren't dual booting?
<jjman> Well i can no longer get into my bios to even make changes.
<jjman> I may still dual boot.  but not right now because my dvdRom drive stopped working so i can't install windows
<brian|lfs> matter of opinion if UEFI works use it
<jjman> or i may just use windows in VM.
<valorie> jjman: did you try the shift+restart option that page shows?
<jjman> hmm i have tried shift.  and that didn't do anythig
<valorie> :(
<valorie> jjman: this is the most complete guide to UEFI I've found so far: http://www.rodsbooks.com/linux-uefi/
<jjman> ok  i'll take a look.
<jjman> so does grub care if its on sda or sdb
<jjman> and from what i've read efi doesn't care which drive its on.  u can have 1 efi partition per drive
<jjman> going to reboot and try something else.
<steve__> In Plasma 5.9.4, is there a way to set a monitor to default?
<steve__> Multiple monitor support seems horribly broken
<valorie> steve__: have you tried kscreen?
 * valorie just uses a laptop
<steve__> I don't see any obvious GUI indications that a default monitor can be set. Not even a  "read me" indication of what the existing options do.
<steve__> valorie: No, not yet.
<steve__> I think the entire KDE team uses a laptop.
<valorie> I see photos of people's multi-screen setups all the time
<valorie> so I know they work for at least some devels
<valorie> that said, I hear grumbling about Qt defaults as well
<steve__> Oh, there is no contestation, it's broken. That said, I'm just trying to make it work. Right now, when I turn on my monitors, it's a roll of the dice as to which panel or widget lands on which monitor.
<valorie> :(
<steve__> For some reason I cannot get the mouse settings to apply either.  The cursor is always has the same default settings no matter what I set in "Mouse - System Settings - Advanced"
<valorie> you might check permissions in your home folder
<valorie> sometimes some folder or file gets set to root inadvertantly
<valorie> perhaps running some gui application as root
<valorie> `chown -R username folder/` or so
<valorie> won't hurt, might help
<steve__> Well, chown -R $USER ~ didn't hurt, but didn't help. :-/
<valorie> :(
<valorie> it was worth a try; sorry it didn't help
#kubuntu 2018-03-19
<CodeBug> are there ways to speed up ubuntu
<Roey> hello!
<Roey> hello! I have two directories, sourcedir and targetdir, holding identical files but with different ctimes; I want to change the ctimes of all the files in targetdir so that they match the ctimes of the files in sourcedir.  How do I do this?
<obert> morning, is this usable on linux? https://www.amazon.it/Elements-Portable-Hard-Disk-Esterno/dp/B06W55K9N6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1521292028&sr=8-1&keywords=western+2+tb
<hateball> obert: I don't see why not
<obert> it seems it's formatted for windows hateball
<hateball> the windows software included with it will obviously not work
<hateball> obert: Yes, it's usually NTFS formatted with some preinstalled software, but you can just format it the way you like
<obert> how?
<obert> rm -rf *?:)
<hateball> obert: Kubuntu comes with a Partition Manager
<hateball> alt+space -> search for partition
<obert> found it
<obert> but never used it
<obert> I am scared to make mistakes
<hateball> Well we can walk you through it if you need help after you buy that drive
<obert> ok thanks
<obert> better close partition manager for now
<hateball> obert: Luckily you can't make changes to mounted partitions, so you cannot mess up your running system :)
<obert> who knows? I am a wizard in destroy things
<ktecho> Anyone willing to give a hand to debug a problem between Kubuntu a NetworkManager? The problem is that Wifi doesn't connect at startup. It errors out saying that it doesn't have "secret" or password or something like that. But if I click the "Connect" button after, it works ok.
<ktecho> I don't know if the problem could be that KWallet is not available at boot, but it's available later, so it works when I click the button.
<ktecho> This is with 18.04 updated.
<hateball> ktecho: 18.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<ktecho> ops!
<ktecho> Thanks a lot hateball
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<obert> bought the hdd! \o/
<hateball> :)
<Mrokii> This may be nitpicking, but can somebody explain the logic behind using "Ctrl+Q" to close a file-Window in Dolphin? The usual shortcut (from my experience anyway) in other apps seems to be "Ctrl+w" (to close windows). I think using "Q" isn't very logical, as Dolphin isn't being quit just by closing any kind of its windows.
<obert> 22th of this month will be here
<Mrokii> "22nd" if anything. :p
<obert> really?
<obert> march, 22
<obert> :)
<meri> Hi, I am having problem with keyboard, I am using slovak keyboard layout and I can't put caron on any letter. Can you give me hint where to look?
<meri> I am using standard configuration and it doesn't work just from last update
<user|82880> in kubuntu,which installer used
<user|82880> ?
<user|82880> in kubuntu,which installer are used to install any operating system
<user|82880> in kubuntu,which installer are used to install any operating system
<user|82880> ?
<shuforov> user|82880, Hello, if you want install some package you can use Discover application
<user|82880> thnkx
<user|82880> thank u shufovor
<shuforov> user|82880, your welcome
<user|30136> how i m install a pyhton on kubuntu?
<user|30136> how download and install pyhton for kubuntu?
<user|30136> i m a new user i want to know that how i m download and install python on kubuntu ..
<user|30136> ?
<Tm_T> user|30136: you can install from software center
<Tm_T> or if commandline is your home, using apt-get
<user|30136> if i have no commandline in my home?
<user|30136> what is commandline tm-t
<Tm_T> user|30136: allright, I recommend using software center ow whatever the installer is called
<Tm_T> let me dig up things
<Tm_T> "Discover
<Tm_T> yeah, that might be the tool you're looking for
<Tm_T> in there, if you search for python, I hope it gives reasonable results to install
<Tm_T> user|30136: ^
<user|30136> oky thank uhh Tm-t
<Tm_T> user|30136: hmm, for what you are planning to use python?
<Mrokii> He'll be having a hard time using python without knowing about the Konsole / commandline, I think. o.O
<mootz> hi
<Lin-Buo-Ren> mootz: Hello
<pickle--> Hello, I'm fairly new to KDE. Does the version of KDE that ships with Kubuntu 16.04 LTS not allow a desktop that shows the contents of the Desktop folder in the home directory without a widget? Does it also not allow click and drag? I had tried out a newer version of KDE on Antergos and noticed this feature existed, so I was curious if there's something wrong with my installation. Thanks for your time.
#kubuntu 2018-03-20
<TheGoose_> So I just installed Kubuntu 16.04 and I can't get any audio through my headphone amp. Any help? I've checked like 6 threads with the same issue and nothing has helped. Here is a few pastes with info https://paste.debian.net/1015642/ I also seem to have found a locked file here, but not sure the best way to resolve it: https://paste.debian.net/1015644/.
<TheGoose_> I have an Intel CPU and Nvidia GPU using prop. drivers installed.
<phoenix_firebrd> TheGoose_: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> Manisha Sarap was added by: Manisha Sarap
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tamayox> Hi everyone
<hateball> Greetings
<tamayox> I'm having a problem with my USB flash drive: Everytime I pass data to it, it gets corrupted. I've tried others USB drives and the result is the same
<tamayox> Any ideas?
<tamayox> Thank you
<hateball> tamayox: What filesystem does it use? Do you unmount it cleanly?
<tamayox> @hateball: FAT32. Yes
<hateball> tamayox: No error messages in dmesg ?
<hateball> Seems like hardware error of some kind if you get corruption with several drives
<tamayox> hateball: I'm thinking it could be Kernel problem. That didn't happen to me before
<hateball> tamayox: has it recently started happening you mean?
<hateball> tamayox: are you on 16.04 or 17.10 btw?
<tamayox> hateball: Yes. 16.04
<hateball> tamayox: if you havent already, you could try upgrading !hwe for a newer kernel
<tamayox> hateball: I've already put "apt-get upgrade". Is there any other way?
<hateball> !hwe | tamayox
<ubottu> tamayox: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tamayox> OK. I will try that
<tamayox> hateball, ubottu, thanks for the help
<tamayox> hateball: It says it's already install and on it's newer version :S
<tamayox> Its*
<ozberk> is it just me or kde became much more confortable than gnome
<vorkosik> Hi there :D - anyone in here who could help with a little Pulseaudio-problem which no one on HelpUbuntu and KubuntuForums wants to answer? :P
<Scunizi> vorkosik: throw the question out there and see if anyone knows the answer.
<vorkosik> Alrighty :) - I connected my monitor via line-in to my Kubuntu 17.10 - but it has crackling sounds / noise. I tried a lot of things but nothing works to get the sound right (under win10 the line-in works just fine so it should be no hardware-issue)
<vorkosik> (Sound goes from HDMI to the monitor, then via line-in to the computer)
<Scunizi> vorkosik: so you're feeding sound to the monitor through hdmi and the monitor has an output (1/8 inch mini stereo?) back to the computer?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: thats correct, all other sounds originate 'on' the computer (music/games/apps etc) - I first tried the line-in jack, but now I tried all stereo jacks (front mic, rear mic)
<Scunizi> vorkosik: do you have speakers plugged into the sound card in the computer?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: I use a DAC/AMP which is connected via USB to get the audio back to my headphones - so the computer "mixes" all audio before I get it on the output
<Scunizi> vorkosik: are you trying to play audio through the monitor at the same time as the headphones or are you trying to select between the two with pulseaudio?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: the monitor has no own speakers so the audio goes only to the line-in and pulseaudio outputs it with the loopback-module to my USB-Output
<Scunizi> vorkosik: so is the music or whatever, originating on the computer?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: yep, that's right - only this line-in jack is external audio coming in
<Scunizi> vorkosik: right.. since the source is originated in the computer there shouldn't be a need to loop from computer to monitor back to computer again. PulseAudio should be able to switch the output directly without using the line-in on the sound card from the monitor.
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> hello
<Fire-Dragon-DoL> I have a question! `who -u` returns a different output from `who -u` run in Kubuntu vs Ubuntu. One returns the tty but the other returns /dev/ptsX is this normal? It's causing a problem with some software
<vorkosik> Scunizi: oh, it seems I have misinterpreted your last question :O - the "monitor-sound" comes from an fireStick (HDMI-internet device) goes via HDMI to the monitor which channels it through the line-in jack to the computer. I tried to get it to work without the loopback, but only with that it seems to work
<Scunizi> vorkosik: AH! So the firestick has hdmi AND an audio out/line out?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: no, no - it only has hdmi so line-in from the monitor seemed to be the only chance to get the audio on my headphones
<Scunizi> vorkosik: I think I'm getting the visual now.. firestick is plugged into the computer monitor, computer monitor has line out which goes to the computer line in. you have headphone plugged in via a usb adaptor.  Did I get it right?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: yeah, that's my setup! :) one long 'snake' of audio ;)
<Scunizi> vorkosik: so do you have 2 monitors? one for the firestick and one for the computer?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: also correct, yes - so now I can watch FullHD/4K-Netflix whilst using my headphones normaly on my Kubuntu-machine :D
<Scunizi> vorkosik: and you've got things configured so the headphones work with the computer ?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: yep, just plug in the USB-Dac/amp to any OS and it just works (thats why I don't use any special soundcard in my system, besides the onboard one for the line-in)
<Scunizi> vorkosik: ok.. the trick might be the configuration between the 2 different TABS in PulseAudio.. Input Devices and Recording.  Playback should be for the headphones. The Recording tab won't show anything until there is a source from Input Devices playing..
<Scunizi> vorkosik: get something playing on the firestick and check the Input Devices in PulseAudio changing the "Show" option at the bottom to "All Input Devices".. look for the bouncing line signifing input of something.
<Scunizi> vorkosik: then go to the Recording Tab and mess with it.
<Scunizi> vorkosik: you are using the PulseAudio control box and not the Kubuntu sound appelate from the task bar at the bottom .. right?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: That's where the Loopback-module comes into play - it showed up under Recording whilst using the stick after I activated it with a command - there I see the input change depending on audio, but the audio is just bad (crackling / noise) - I adjusted it to 5% volume but still the problem persists, then I tried alsamixer in the terminal but n
<vorkosik> o settings help getting rid of the crackling. And yes I'm using Pulse Volume Control not the Kubuntu-applet :)
<Scunizi> vorkosik: does the firestick monitor have the ability of adjusting volume? does that make a difference?  If it's a true "line-out" then there won't be any variance. If it's a headphone output it will vary.
<vorkosik> Scunizi: no, there is no volume control on the stick or monitor - only on my computer (if I use my headphones directly on the line-out of the monitor it nearly blows my ears from the high volume)
<Scunizi> vorkosik: do you have another cable to try? might be bad.. also plug and unplug the cable several times from both ends. The jack or plug might have some smutz on it that needs cleaning off.
<vorkosik> Scunizi: I tried another cable and yeah, I plugged and unplugged a lot :D - cable should be alright (under Win10 there is no noise or crackling, everything works at every volume level - so I think it only can be a software / linux problem)
<Scunizi> vorkosik: in PulseAudio on the Input Devices tab, when audio is looping back to the computer which device is showing activity?
<vorkosik> Scunizi: the onboard soundcard (HD-audio generic analog stereo) which the line-in belongs to
<Scunizi> vorkosik: I'm at a loss.. sounds like you've tried almost everything.. sorry.. gotta go. good luck! :)
<vorkosik> Scunizi: no problem! thank you very much for your time! :) nice of you to try to help! ;) - have a nice day!
<IrcsomeBot> Ashburn00111 was added by: Ashburn00111
<IrcsomeBot> <Ashburn00111> hello there i hope this meets you well
<IrcsomeBot> <Ashburn00111> If you know about Mainframe ico and you wanna get in a secure pool for its private presale you can pm me
<IrcsomeBot> selena00987 was added by: selena00987
#kubuntu 2018-03-21
<tamayox> Hi there
<tamayox> I'm having a problem with my USB flash drive: Everytime I pass data to it, it gets corrupted. I've tried other USB drives and the result is the same. Any thoughts?
<tamayox> Thank you
<rithythul> anyone develop OS here
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <selena00987> If you know about Mainframe ico and you wanna get in a secure pool for its private presale you can pm me
<IrcsomeBot> ovidiuflorin was added by: ovidiuflorin
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @acheronuk is it good now?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, great. thank you
<obert> the HDD is arrived! \o/
<IrcsomeBot> ovidiuflorin was added by: ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> test
<user|needhelp> can i run kubuntu on linux lenovo 3000 n200
#kubuntu 2018-03-22
<brascens> test
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<adeel_>  
<Frankfurt_Soup> hi guys i just finished installing kubuntu and was prompted to install proper nvidia drivers which i have done i then set a secure boot password and rebooted, entered my password and am now back in kubuntu however im getting funny artifact looking things pop up as i mouse over things on my desktop and menus it almost looks as though tooltips are trying to popup but there is nothing there
<BluesKaj> Frankfurt_Soup, assume you've updated and upgraded your packages as well
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: and nvidia driver is in fact loaded as well?
<Frankfurt_Soup> BluesKaj i have updated yes sorry forgot to mention that
<Frankfurt_Soup> hateball how can i tell that?
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: lsmod|grep nv
<hateball> or lspci -k |grep -A3 VGA
<hateball> (I think)
<hateball> otherwise just lspci -k, and scroll manually
<hateball> it should show nvidia module loaded for your GPU
<Frankfurt_Soup> nvidia_uvm            671744  0
<Frankfurt_Soup> nvidia_drm             45056  2
<Frankfurt_Soup> nvidia_modeset        860160  6 nvidia_drm
<Frankfurt_Soup> nvidia              13139968  771 nvidia_modeset,nvidia_uvm
<Frankfurt_Soup> drm_kms_helper        167936  2 i915,nvidia_drm
<Frankfurt_Soup> drm                   360448  6 i915,nvidia_drm,drm_kms_helper
<hateball> !paste | Frankfurt_Soup
<ubottu> Frankfurt_Soup: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hateball> too late for that now :D
<hateball> but yeah, looks like it is loaded proper
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: 16.04 or 17.10 ?
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: you could try pressing alt+space, search for "compositing", go into settings and change OpenGL level
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: also it should be noted that stock 16.04 is all kinds of broken, it really needs backports PPA to behave
<hateball> personally (not advisable!) I'd rather run 18.04 pre-release
<Frankfurt_Soup> can i upgrade to that from LTS ?
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: Yes, but it is not released/stable yet
<hateball> that said, if this is a clean install and you've got nothing to lose, "do-release-upgrade -d" would put you on it. but if it is a clean install, well might as well reinstall nightly 18.04 imo
<Frankfurt_Soup> is 17 ok ?
<hateball> 17.10 is much better, yes
<Frankfurt_Soup> i would have thought that the LTS version would have been the most stable
<hateball> sadly not the plasma bits :p
<obert_> hateball: received the hdd! \o/
<hateball> obert_: And you got it working well?
<Frankfurt_Soup> so was my nvidia driver working from the stuff i pasted ?
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: Yep
<obert_> didn't opened the package yet
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: so like I said, could try the compositing options
<obert_> I was waiting for you
<obert_> -ed
<obert_> gee
<hateball> obert_: Uh well... shouldnt really need to do much other than plug it in :p
<obert_> first step is the most important:P
<Frankfurt_Soup> OpenGL level? is that the version? or interface? or something else entirely?
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: yeah opengl
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: also I'd suggest disabling vsync in kwin and instead use nvidias own
<hateball> to prevent tearing
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: oh! if this is a hybrid gpu system, open nvidia-settings to make sure you are actually using nvidia and not intel for your x session :D
<Frankfurt_Soup> the rendering backend is set to opengl 2.0 but i have also opengl 3.1 or xrender
<hateball> Frankfurt_Soup: give 3.1 a go
<Frankfurt_Soup> it is a hybrid lol
<Frankfurt_Soup> 3.1 didnt fix it
<BluesKaj> a relogin might help with that
<Frankfurt_Soup> i ran nvidia-settings and the nvidia settings dont reference the intel gpu at all from what i can see
<Frankfurt_Soup> ill relog brb
<Frankfurt_Soup> ok a relog seems to have fixed it lol thumbs up to the one who suggested that :-)
<Frankfurt_Soup> would it still be worthwhile upgrading to 17?
<BluesKaj> Frankfurt_Soup,  I thinkyou should wait for a month or so then upgrade to 18.04 LTS
<Frankfurt_Soup> BluesKaj will it be better than the current LTS ?
<BluesKaj> Frankfurt_Soup, It should be new and improved
<Frankfurt_Soup> bluesKaj ok well as long as i have no other issues ill stick with 16 till then thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> right
<obert_> hateball: I am opening it...I must be carefull: it is slippery :D
<obert_> hateball: no device found
<obert_> I only connected the hdd to the usb port
<obert_> it looks complex
<hateball> obert_: I am not sure what you are trying to do
<hateball> obert_: did you not simply buy an external HDD to store data on?
<obert_> hateball: yeah
<obert_> wd elements hdd 2 TB usb
<hateball> obert_: So where are you reading "no device found" ?
<obert_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/116478/wd-external-hard-drive-not-detected
<obert_> after I plug it in, it shows a window with Device not found
<obert_> or not detected
<hateball> oh wow
<hateball> if that is truly the case that is terrible
<obert_> also df -h doesn't shows any 2TB drive
<hateball> obert_: does anything show if you run "dmesg" after plugging in?
<hateball> the last few lines should note it being connected at least
<obert_> mm seems it's recognized now
<obert_> it opened dolphin
<obert_> this: /media/obert/Elements/
<obert_> should I try to copy some files in it?
<lordievader> Udev is the first step to check for these things: `sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev`
<hateball> obert_: yeah, if it is mounted it should hopefully "just work"
<obert_> [76312.851162] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
<obert_> sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 3906963456 512-byte logical blocks: (2.00 TB/1.82 TiB)
<obert_> let me try then
<obert_> thanks hateball
<hateball> obert_: is it working well to copy?
<obert_> seems so, hateball
<hateball> obert_: :)
<test_> hello
<test_> i have some questions
<test_> how t search chanells n konversation
<hateball> test_: Do you mean channels on freenode?
<hateball> !alis | test_
<ubottu> test_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<test_> is there not search option to list channels
<test_> would someone help me install wine on lubuntu
<test_> i am running lubuntu on virtual box
<test_> when i install wine i cant find in start menu
<hateball> test_: thats because you use wine to launch windows exes
<test_> no
<test_> i cant run windows apps with win
<hateball> it's not a gui app itself, altho you can run winecfg which is a config gui
<test_> i dont know how to start wine
<hateball> test_: I don't know how it is integrated with the desktop in Lubuntu, you should ask in #lubuntu
<test_> i am asking there alos
<hateball> otherwise you just run in a terminal: wine /my/little/fil.exe
<hateball> Yeah, crossposting isnt too popular
<hateball> So that's me done
<test_> i would like to run windows app from icons
<test_> like right click and them run with wine
<hateball> test_: And I am telling you the way that works in Lubuntu and Kubuntu is not the same, so you're better off waiting for a reply in #lubuntu or ask in #ubuntu which kind of caters to all the desktops (and has most users)
<test_> ok
<test_> can you recomend me some light linux that is easy to use wine
<hateball> test_: Guess you could ask in #linux for that
<test_> excuse my bad english
<hateball> Obviously #kubuntu is about Kubuntu
<hateball> And I personally do not use WINE at all
<test_> is there something else to run win apps
<lordievader> As you are already running Virtualbox, you can do the same inside Linux/Ubuntu. Run Windows inside Linux/Ubuntu as a virtual machine.
<test_> before i install on hard drive i would like to test if i can run some win apps
<test_> i cant start win apps wint wine
<lordievader> You could also dual boot. Run Windows for the few things that require Windows, run Linux for the rest.
<test_> i have to yet decied which linux to use
<test_> i have dual boot in past only mint
<test_> but i dont like mint
<test_> it tarts running slowly after  while
<test_> anyway o how do i list chanells in konversation
<test_> ok i found it
<lordievader> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode lists a lot of channels.
<test_> i have wine installed but i dont know how to start wn app with it
<lordievader> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<test_> can you tell me how to run win app with wine
<lordievader> test_: Read the help page, it explains it a whole lot better than I can.
<marc__> hallo
<Astrid3141> rpahics card would work out. Hello! I'm trying to run kubuntu on iMac late 2009. I've tried ubuntu, linux mint and now kubuntu since I found a forum that made me believe that problems with my g
<Astrid3141> Ehm... I don't know what happened with my message there but the end is in the beginning.
<Astrid3141> My problem is that I have to run in nomodeset otherwise the graphics doesn't work.
<Astrid3141> And i'm looking for fglrx-drivers
<Astrid3141> I found this url: https://askubuntu.com/questions/688388/14-04-gets-black-screen-unless-radeon-modeset-0
<sapesio> hi all
<sapesio> suddenly my volume control icon has disappeard from the toolbar as wel as from the multimedia setup!
<sapesio> sound card is still recognized but I cant hear no sound anymore
<sapesio> I'm using kubuntu 17.10
<sapesio> I've tried reinstalling pulseaudio but it didn't help
<sapesio> reloading alsa configuration didn't help either
<lordievader> sapesio: Could you pastebin the output of `aplay -l`?
<IrcsomeBot> Alessandro was added by: Alessandro
#kubuntu 2018-03-23
<eury> Guys i've installed dolphin in elementary os but can't get the default color scheme of dolphin adapt to elementary's. Also dolphin has no icons.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> sapesio, I suspect you encountered this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1716092
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1716092 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Enabling Auto switching streams on new active output causes pulseaudio to crash" [Undecided,Expired]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> in /etc/pulse/default.pa comment out this line: "load-module module-switch-on-connect"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> nothing like 12hr support turn-around :(
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<choz> heya blues
<BluesKaj> hi choz
<personman_145> hello
<hateball> greetings
<ger> Is there a Minimal Install option planned for Kubuntu 18.04? Is there somewhere I can read about upcoming features/changes of Kubuntu 18.04? Thank You.
<remlabm> hey all, having a bit of an issue with some drivers.. i cannot get my touchpad or touchscreen working.. they do NOT show up with *xinput list*.. ive tried kubuntu 17.10/18.04  with no success, however ubuntu 17.10 works as expected.. any help? Lenovo Yoga 720-15in if it helps.. Intel chips.. thanks!
#kubuntu 2018-03-24
<boombastic> hello. Im a little new to linux. im using kubuntu. the middle button on my touchpad acts as a close button. it is very annoying :/ . does somebody know how to change that behavior ?
<vespertatia> boombastic: Press Alt + F2 then type in Touchpad and then press enter. You can then edit the touchpad settings to fit your needs.
<boombastic> vespertatia: yes how do i disable this behavior from there ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<AceKing> I have a Lexar 128 GB USB 3.0 flashdrive. I plugged it into both USB 2.0 and 3.0 slots, but neither one sees the device. I can read it in Windows. Here is the output of fdisk -l: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kvJXByXqtN/
<BluesKaj> AceKing, try df -h
<ger> Will Kubuntu 18.04 have a minimal install option?
<BluesKaj> ger, ask in ubuntu+1 chat
<AceKing> BluesKaj: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vhq4vTGZFZ/
<BluesKaj> AceKing, is there any data on the usb?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Nothing important
<BluesKaj> but there is data,  so it should be recognized
<AceKing> Yes, definitely. I can see it on a Windows PC
<BluesKaj> try a relogin
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I did. I even did a total reboot with and without the drive in the USB port
<BluesKaj> it should show up in dolphin/devices if the panels aren't locked
<BluesKaj> on the left side in the dolphin panel that is
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I know. All my other USB flashdrives show up. They are all 2.0. I thought it may have been a problem with 3.0
<BluesKaj> that should not be a problem , 3.0 is the connection protocol not the device afaik
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<BluesKaj> unless the usb is corrpted, but make sure your dolphin panels aren't locked
<BluesKaj> what does windows show as a File system on the usb?
<AceKing> exfat. I did install the packages for that
<AceKing> Dolphin panel is definitlynot locked
<AceKing> BluesKaj: for the heck of it, I just tried it in my laptop running 17.10 64 bit also... It doesn't show up there either.
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I plugged in my external USB 3.0 2tb hdd and that came right up. I may try formatting the flashdrive in Windows, and see if that works.
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I think the flashdrive is bad. When I plug it into Windows, the drive letter shows up for a couple of seconds then goes away.
<AceKing> I was able to access it before
<AceKing> If I move it around a little bit, it shows up. Definitely the drive.
<AceKing> BluesKaj: On another note... Have you heard of anyone having problems with bad superblocks, and not being able to boot? In the last 2 months, it's happened to 5 laptops that I have Kubuntu 16.04 and 17.10 running on. At first I thought it was a bad hdd. But after the third one I stared to think it was an update that was causing it
<BluesKaj> AceKing, that sounds like a bug alright ...check launchpad for info
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Will do. Thanks for your help today
<BluesKaj>  the hdds
<BluesKaj> well, yw , ope you solve your bad blocks problem , try running smart control
<BluesKaj> on the drives
<AceKing> I did run smart control. I was able to recover the superblocks. Just strange how they corrupted.
<linux_> hallo zusammen
<schadenfreu2> kek
<GizmoRomick> I am trying to use the Glassified theme with Obsidian Coast in the colors settings.  Everything works great, except the lock screen colors look terrible (white text on gray background).  I am using Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 16.04.  Can anyone point me in the right direction to change the colors without affecting the rest of the theme?
<ubsafder> i upgraded to latest updates of 17.10  my wifi does not connect any more is that expdected ?
<ubsafder> only cable connection works does i have to pay a tribute to wifi consortiun to get it working ? ?
<ubsafder> how do i get ubuntu to support wpa security ?
<user|94549> hi, is there any 18.04 users? I wonder if I'm the only one unable setup shortcut in kmenuedit, and if no, is there workaround already?
#kubuntu 2018-03-25
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jack_> opera
<kebab__> hello, i was wondering if anyone could help me find out why launching firefox would launch me back to the login screen for my desktop?
<proctrap> hi I'm using a nvidia-intel hybrid GPU, as of 2 weeks the lock screen crashes, showing the "please unlock via ALT+F2..."
<proctrap> any hints where I've to search ?
<Scunizi> I'm using Kazam for screen casts and have an issue getting the mouse pointer to show.  Any solutions? Perhaps a different screencast program that will give this feature on Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> Dallas was added by: Dallas
#kubuntu 2019-03-18
<taimoor> Hello gentlemen :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yuradoc> hello. may somebody has some advice. i use kde plasma on kubuntu 18.10. I have problem with descktop icons. Mostly I use external desktop, but when I use laptop desktop only - icons on desktop not clickable
<yuradoc> only way for me to make them work is to change resolution and revert it
<yuradoc> when i use external desktop - everything OK
<meven> this sounds like a bug to me or at best a misconfiguration
<meven> When you have the external screen, do you use the laptop screen too ?
<yuradoc> no
<yuradoc> only external
<BluesKaj> sounds like a stealing focus issue
<meven> it could, but what would steal the desktop icons i.e folder view the focus
<yuradoc> also interesting that there is scrollbar on desktop
<yuradoc> because icons not fit in
<meven> At least one issue here seems that the desktop icons (i.e the folder view) does not resize according to the screen resolution change
<BluesKaj> what about icons in the panel, do they respond?
<yuradoc> yes
<yuradoc> kdemenu too
<yuradoc> menu on right click work too
<yuradoc> few mins. i'll try to restart. made some experiment
<BluesKaj> ok, what if you change from folder view to desktop view
<BluesKaj> then add your fav icons to the desktop view
<BluesKaj> oops
<yuradoc> guys I found the reason!!!
<yuradoc> icons not fit in visible desktop part
<yuradoc> when i moved them to the visible part, scrollbar disappear
<yuradoc> after restart icons start be visible
<BluesKaj> ok, what if you change from folder view to desktop view, then add your fav icons to the desktop view
<yuradoc> sorruy i mean clickable
<BluesKaj> ok difference in resolution  between screens
<yuradoc> folder view to desktop view - don't understand
<BluesKaj> in context menu on the desktop, configure desktop
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop
<yuradoc> no icons at all
<yuradoc> disappear
<BluesKaj> exactly, now add your favorite icons to it
<yuradoc> what the difference?
<BluesKaj> I just use quicklaunch in the panel, no icons at all on any desktop, but that's my choice
<BluesKaj> quicklaunch widget in the panel
<yuradoc> beetween folderand desktop view
<yuradoc> *folder and
<BluesKaj> that way no icons are hidden by open apps
<yuradoc> quicklaunch - i undrstand - textv=box where you can run command
<yuradoc> i did place firefox and it's not movable in that view
<BluesKaj> like so: https://imagebin.ca/v/4abX0spe0x7P
<BluesKaj> see the icons beside the kmenu? that's quicklaunch
<BluesKaj> widget
<yuradoc> aah cool
<BluesKaj> you can place as many icons there as you want
<yuradoc> some grid
<yuradoc> thanks, intesting idea
<yuradoc> but what is diffrence flder vs desktop?
<yuradoc> *folder
<yuradoc> view
<BluesKaj> no need to minimize apps to see the icons on the desktop
<BluesKaj> desktop is just my preference, makes it easier to choose etc
<yuradoc> i see that icons not movable in that view
<BluesKaj> desktop view that is
<BluesKaj> movable, how?
<yuradoc> i can't move it on desktop
<BluesKaj> I have no icons on the desktop only in the quicklaunch
<yuradoc> ok
<BluesKaj> it's something to consider
<yuradoc> thank you for info
<BluesKaj> well, it's an alternative
<BluesKaj> this is linux, no need go the Windows way IMO
<yuradoc> yes'
<BluesKaj> if you choose quicklaunch you can place it on the right or left side of the panel, just drag it to where you want it
<yuradoc> yes, great idea
<BluesKaj> then add your icons by right clicking on the quicklaunch and choose your icon from the menu that appears
<Bundestrojaner> hello. the latest kubuntu-update (16.04 LTS) installed a new kernel (4.4.0-143) and broke something (I guess X-server-related). With 4.4.0-143, KDE doesn't start any more.
<Bundestrojaner> If i enter the grub-menu and choose the old 4.4.0-142, everything works
<dp__> hi
 * boingo-00 testing irc
<boingo-00> Message
<BluesKaj> yes, bobby we see you
<BluesKaj> oops
<IrcsomeBot> vishnuchandrappan was added by: vishnuchandrappan
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> Hello everyone, I have some issue with my laptop.. It's having Ubuntu 18.04 with kde
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> System just boots up to a blank screen with just mouse pointer... The pointer can be moved around...
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> I tried logging in using CLI and I found these...
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jpor0vFP/file_14074.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zK5e1kJf/file_14075.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> sddm-greeter is using 100% cpu... Any one know how to fix this... ? … Thanks in advance
<diogenes_> vishnuchandrappan, i'd start troulbleshooting woth new user creation and log in as new user
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> What is this sddm-greeter and why is it using 100% CPU ?
<diogenes_> it's the thing you see right before you see your desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> Ok
<BluesKaj> vishnuchandrappan, most likely it's because kd/plasma is loading everything in the background getting the desktop ready
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> It has been a long time...  … I waited for long... Nothing is happening
<BluesKaj> I'm sure it drops to normal after login
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> I tried logging in with cli and switching to GUI, but that doesn't worked...
<BluesKaj> oh so you can't login ?
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> I can but only with cli
<BluesKaj> sudo systemctl enable sddm, then, sudo systemctl start sddm ?
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> Let me try once
<BluesKaj> you will probly need to reboot
<Greenfrog> hi, i'm running kubuntu 18.04 all icons an menu items work except discover. it wont open either by icon or menu. how do i fix this?
<BluesKaj> Greenfrog, discover can be buggy, i use muon as a reference then I install thru the cli
<Greenfrog> ok i'll try that thanks :)
<BluesKaj> muon is much better for info than discover
<Greenfrog> ok guess its just buggy it has worked before but i've had alot of reboots since. thanks again
<BluesKaj> muon should work fine for you, it installs packages if you wish of course
<Greenfrog> great. just looking for something that works :)
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> @BluesKaj, That didn't work... I just switched to gdm3 (already installed). It'd working fine... I then tried reconfigure sddm but nothing is changed
<BluesKaj> so you're runing ubuntu then, not kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu uses sddm, ubuntu still uses gdm or lightdm, I can't recall which one
<BluesKaj> vishnuchandrappan ^
<IrcsomeBot> <vishnuchandrappan> I installed kde explicitely...  … It was going fine since yesterday... Don't know what happend
<BluesKaj> were you on ubuntu previously tho?
<BluesKaj> then installed kubuntu-desktop and plasma?
<R13ose> How do I convert a .webarchive to an image file?  This person can't convert to anything else and I don't know how to do this properly on my distro
<FourFire> Hello again
<FourFire> I have made my linux install fail to boot (it boots to black screen, going to virtual terminals is also completely black) after partially configuring vfio (iGPU passthrough) on my AMD CPU with iGPU only laptop
<FourFire> How do I fix this to make my laptop boot into Kubuntu 18.04.2 like normal again?
<FourFire> I'm in the grub settings now
<diogenes_> FourFire, what happened that it stopped booting normally?
<FourFire> I had a system wide freeze (which occasionally happens on the AMD Ryzen CPUs with iGPU) after having edited and saved some config file to do with vfio
<FourFire> I don't believe the freeze was cause by my edit and I was following a guide (which I can't easily find again right now)
<FourFire> when I rebooted, black screen
<FourFire> I think the iGPU which is the only GPU in the system is being blocked from linux using it to save it for use of a VM
<FourFire> I was trying to configure GPU passthrough for a windows VM when my system froze
<FourFire> Found the guide: https://gist.github.com/TomFaulkner/389e8e2e9525e11afe2e775355954cdf
<FourFire> I got to an performed the step titled "Modprobe"
<kubkde> Did you blacklist nouveau?
<FourFire> I don't know that I did
<kubkde> Can you share a picture of your GRUB
<FourFire> it's an AMD gpu I had the open source drivers installed
<kubkde> Yeah. I do know a lot of guides out there (unrelated to VFIO) suggest blacklisting nouveau for optimal performance. It's actually detrimental for you because you need your open source nouveau drivers to run your host system so your AMD GPU can run natively
<kubkde> In any case if you can't get a picture through try adding nouveau.modeset=0 and/or radeon.modeset=0 to your GRUB. Do either, and if neither work, just go with nomodeset
<FourFire> I'll try to upload right now
<BluesKaj> nouveau? that's a default 'buntu driver nvidia
<kubkde> Yes, but because nouveau attempts to load at boot and some hardware isn't able to handle that, X11 fails to start
<BluesKaj> never seen that
<kubkde> It was supposed to make stuff look nice, but it just breaks things
<kubkde> So what nomodeset does is it prevents the drivers from loading at boot, allowing your system to boot normally. If FourFire didn't blacklist noouveau drivers he should be fine, although I don't know how his vfio settings will affect this (and I've been trying to get it working myself with a Intel GPU/Nvidia GPU)
<BluesKaj>  hmm, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf doesn't blacklist nouveau here, and I'm on an intel gpu
<FourFire> I don't think I specifically blacklisted any drivers
<FourFire> so once i do boot into linux, is there anything more I need to do to fix it besides delete the lines added by the guide and update-grub?
<FourFire> Boot hangs in the same way with either of those three options
<FourFire> Last line is "vfio-pci 0000:05:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem"
<FourFire> this is directly after a bunch of network controller related stuff
<mparillo> Calligra: The big RHS "Ribbon": Can it be removed or at least made really small?
<Greenfrog> hi, i have an intresting issue. two of my desktop icons that i copied there from the launcher have turned into kate text files. they no longer open the app they were for
<Greenfrog> how do i stop this from happening?
<diogenes_> Greenfrog, see if they are marked as executable.
<Greenfrog> ok just a min
<Greenfrog> they are marked as plain text document
<diogenes_> what happens when you double click on them?
<Greenfrog> it opens kate
<Greenfrog> the apps were thunderbird and libre office
<diogenes_> and what's written there in kate?
<Greenfrog> this is only the tip/beginning of the document
<Greenfrog> #!/usr/bin/env xdg-open
<Greenfrog> [Desktop Action Compose]
<Greenfrog> Exec=thunderbird -compose
<Greenfrog> Name=Compose New Message
<Greenfrog> Name[af]=Skryf 'n nuwe boodskap
<diogenes_> ok ok stop
<diogenes_> remove them
<Greenfrog> ok to the trash then
<diogenes_> rum: cp /usr/share/applications/Thunar.desktop ~/Desktop
<diogenes_> run*
<Greenfrog> u want me to use terminal for that command?
<diogenes_> yes
<Greenfrog> ok
<BluesKaj> thunar?
<diogenes_> oh sorry
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> rum: cp /usr/share/applications/thunderbird.desktop ~/Desktop
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, just super multitasking right now :P
<Greenfrog> ok retyping it :)
<diogenes_> after running the command, look on desktop, double click on thunderbird, see if it opens
<Greenfrog> ok i put the docs in the trash should i restore the thunderbird one?
<Greenfrog> first?
<diogenes_> no
<diogenes_> see if the new one opens
<Greenfrog> ok
<Greenfrog> i dragged a new tb icon to the desktop and it runs fine without running the command.
<diogenes_> nice :)
<Greenfrog> i have no idea what caused the icons to change to docs
<Greenfrog> and it was just those two
<diogenes_> maybe some virus
 * diogenes_ kidding
<Greenfrog> i'm almost ready to believe that
<BluesKaj> quicklaunch in the panel is a great substitute for desktop icons, since no minimization of open apps  is needed to launch
<Greenfrog> things change by themselves
<BluesKaj> quicklaunch is a very handy widget
<diogenes_> Greenfrog, have you got wine installed? because some ms viruses like wannacry can escape wine and actually encrypt your files in /home
<Greenfrog> i was having lots of issues with the k launcher but when i switched to the other launcher in widgets the problems stopped
<Greenfrog> no wine
<diogenes_> Greenfrog, or you installed some apps from some shady places.
<Greenfrog> k launcher was always breaking/spliting from top of screen to bottom
<diogenes_> 3rd party PPAs
<Greenfrog> nope
<Greenfrog> only discover/muon or synaptic
<Greenfrog> nothing non standard or not part of the ubuntu/kde family
<Greenfrog> but i see your point
<Greenfrog> nothing untrusted
<diogenes_> grab clam av and scan
<Greenfrog> ok clam av
<Greenfrog> i've had such a learning curve and issues keeping the system running and not breaking i have litteraly installed kubuntu a dozen times
<kosmonaft> Это канал об аниме? Как пропатчить kde под freebsd?))
<BluesKaj> !ru | kosmonaft
<ubottu> kosmonaft: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<diogenes_> same as we all, after many flames we learn how to handle stuff.
<Greenfrog> lol so true
<Greenfrog> it really felt like 3 steps forward and 2 bak
<Greenfrog> ok found it clamav
<tomreyn> you should do a s.m.a.r.t. check, too
<tomreyn> and make sure your file system is  checked for errors on boot (as per pass # on /etc/fstab, last column)
<Greenfrog> this says its a mail scanner primarily
<Greenfrog> ya that one ive done at boot
<Greenfrog> i also fixed broken packages that way too but it didnt last that long
<tomreyn> are you saying there was a file system check triggered during boot, and it had findings, and took a while to complete?
<Greenfrog> s.m.a.r.t check is that an app also?
<Greenfrog> no i started it it was not triggered
<Greenfrog> and it no time
<tomreyn> sudo apt update && sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> this installs the smartmontools package which provides the smartctl command. it will ask about configuring a mail server, tell it to keep defaults
<Greenfrog> ok professor i'm taking lots of notes
<Greenfrog> i hope i'll get an A
<tomreyn> sudo apt update && sudo apt install --no-recommends smartmontools && sudo smartctl -x /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> make it this and you can skip the mailserver prompt
<Greenfrog> the understanding text just shot up drasticly
<tomreyn> the last bit posts the output of the smartctl command (which is to check your first SATA disk, sda) to the termbin.com "pastebin" service. this will just return a web address for you, but you can share it here.
<tomreyn> i got to leave for now, but surely others will be able to interpret the output, too.
<Greenfrog> ok
<Greenfrog> u certianly have given me homework
<Greenfrog> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Greenfrog> all packages are up to date
<Greenfrog> sudo: smartctl: command not found
<bprompt> Greenfrog:    I believe smartctl is part of "smartmontools" package, but is not installed by default
<Greenfrog> ok now muon wont open either by dt icon or launcher
<user|6534> I have baut an AZUS UX333F laptop. it has been delivered with a MS Windows 10 system. I would like to know if the hard wear of this computer new computer is supported by Kubuntu ?
<Greenfrog> ok mayb a reboot and fix broken packages will help
<diogenes_> user|6534, write a kubuntu usb drive, boor it in live sessiona nd see if everything works (sound, microphone, camera, wifi etc.)
<xBfrog> hi, well i've lost my network connection on kubuntu it says "waiting for authorization" so now i'm on a windblows machine trying to find a solution. the network worked an hour ago but after a reboot it was disconnected. any help?
<xBfrog> i have searched the internet and it keeps saying network mamager, which i dont have installed
<xBfrog> no idea why i was disconnected, doesnt happen in kubuntu :)
<xBfrog> network waiting for authorization doesnt connect
<tomreyn> xBfrog: what do you have if you don't have network manager?
<tomreyn> xBfrog: you're saying you got disconnected with a "waiting for authorization" message, which, i assume, by the context provided, happened on kubuntu. but then you also say "no idea why i was disconnected, doesnt happen in kubuntu" - which seems contradictory.
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version do you have installed there? Are you the same person as "Greenfrog" who was here earlier?
<leabatti> Hello to all!
<leabatti> Can I do a question? I think that is simple.
#kubuntu 2019-03-19
<IrcsomeBot2> EEElton was added by: EEElton
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Hi everyone. Before I ask a question, I would like to say that I absolutely adore KDE and more particularly Kubuntu. I'd started using Linux, Ubuntu Unity in particular as my daily driver since 2014, and it's been a riveting experience since. I've learned so much about a computer since then. I switched from Unity to Kubuntu when Unity was halted in development. It has been largely a painless transition so far. Although Unity
<IrcsomeBot2> was built on Gnome technologies and utilizes most of the software, adjusting to KDE in Kubuntu, was mostly without any hassle. KDE offered a whole plethora of options and customizations without sacrificing perfomance or aesthetic quality. I think I have found the desktop I'm very comfortable and content with. I will donate whenever I can to ensure the continued support and existence of Kubuntu. The relegation of Unity to history has taught me
<IrcsomeBot2> the importance of support from users.
<valorie> nice to hear it!
<valorie> @Elton
<valorie> Unity was actually built in part using Qt as KDE is
<valorie> might be one of the reasons it feels comfortable to you
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> I've been meaning to say it ever since I started using it. I'm glad I was able to say it.
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> once I tried kubuntu many years ago I never left
<valorie> and once I realized that *people* made it, I wan
<valorie> ted to help
<valorie> so here I am
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Yes, I learned so about Unity and KDE. Apparently Unity was gonna be moved to a fulltime qt infrastructure. Unfortunately it never actually happened. Although there is a community trying to make it work (UBports Unity8 desktop). However progress there is slow.
<valorie> it's hard to work with a very tiny team, yeah
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> I find it quite fascinating that a desktop like Kubuntu actually exists, I wonder why there isn't better exposure. When I was on Unity, Kubuntu and KDE in particular was described with terms such as; unstable, slow and so on. It was after the death of Unity that more neutral reporting on it began to surface, which led me to make the swing. And I've been happier ever since. @valoriez
<valorie> gnome has support from some larger companies, which KDE has only small companies and volunteers, so perhaps that's why development has been slower
<valorie> we do strive for excellence though
<valorie> and I think we're getting closer
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Quite clearly. I think when it comes to some things, KDE does it much better than Gnome. But I have observed in Linux internet discourse that there is more favourable reporting on KDE and its merits. So you are right, KDE is getting closer.
<valorie> yep
<valorie> we're reaching out more as well
<valorie> so a few more people are taking  notice
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Yes. I see that. And its paying off. The future is looking quite bright for KDE. Besides Deepin and Elementary O.S I think that in most online voter polls, KDE is lauded as one of the most robust and visually pleasing O.S
<valorie> I like the other kde software as well
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> KDE Neon?
<valorie> sure, they are buddies of ours
<valorie> my favorite: konversation, the IRC client
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Yep. I haven't used konversation before. I don't really use IRC platforms. I've never had an occassion to use it.
<valorie> well, from my end, that's how we're talking
<valorie> we have a bridge to both telegram and matrix in this channel
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Really? Well I guess I'll check it out. I imagine konversation is quite similar to  pidgin
<valorie> pidgin isn't that great for IRC imo
<valorie> but I guess it does work
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> I'm not very knowledgeable on the subject, but I imagine you're right. I don't use pidgin either. But I did see folks using it in their window machines.
<valorie> much of the KDE software runs in windows now
<valorie> not Plasma
<valorie> but the applications
<valorie> and in Mac, BSD, and some in Android
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Yes, I can attest to that. KDEConnect is a great tool.
<valorie> right, that runs in android better than desktop!
<valorie> and there is even a cli mode, which.... is fun to try but I don't use it
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Hehe, perhaps. It's amazing. I have used the CLI mode, its quite productive, but can be dangerous. Thankfully it dosesn't allow elevated privileges.
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> There are several problems I am facing, if you don't mind me talking about it. I am currently runing Kubuntu 18.10 with backported plasma 5.15.3. I think the 15.3 is a bug fix. I wonder if more are on the way. The thing is, with the updated plasma, the desktop is a bit slower than the default with 18.10. CPU cycles are higher, system slows down when copying files and the computer freezes quite regularly albeit not for long.
<IrcsomeBot2> The desktop I use is fairly capable, so there shouldn't be much reason for this. Also, the computer fans are run at a usually high frequency, although I'm sure that has more to do with the internals of the desktop than the updated plasma itself. But I wonder if there is corelation between it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> I have never managed to download services or themes with the built in downoader. I keep getting errors such as; Open Authentication Interface Error (405) & (909)
<valorie> hmmm, I suggest you talk to the Plasma team about these things
<valorie> I know that there has been a new Qt release but I don't think we've gotten it yet....
<valorie> anyway, the plasma team can help you decide whether or not they want a bug report about specific things
<valorie> unsure if there is a Plasma telegram channel
<valorie> it's #plasma in irc and matrix
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Ah I see. I guess I'll be downloading konversation quite soon.
<valorie> nice
<valorie> it looks different than Telegram
<valorie> but imo the only advantage of telegram (to me) is that it works well on my phone
<valorie> on my computer I much prefer IRC
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> I see. I'll probably be seeing some of those advantages soon.
<IrcsomeBot2> <EEElton> <Elton> Oh lately I've noticed that my desktop automatically resumes from suspend every time. Unless the power button is used.
<valorie> that sounds like a bug
<IrcsomeBot2> Oph nono was added by: Oph nono
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <Chandra Sekhar> My laptop doesn't show any wifi networks which are available and when I connect to mobile it's connecting via USB tethering , please help me to find and connect to wifi
<IrcsomeBot2> <Chandra Sekhar> Thanks in advance
<BluesKaj> Chandra Sekhar, which wifi chip ?
<lordievader> Chandra Sehkar, and what is the output of `ip l`?
<SiDzej> Hi guys I've got a problem with using Kubuntu. It completely freezes after logging in.
<lordievader> SiDzej: Can you get to a tty in that event?
<nurikedar> Hello everyone
<BluesKaj> hi nurikedar
<IrcsomeBot2> Polifilo71 was added by: Polifilo71
<draik> Hello. My mouse speed is a bit too fast, and nothing I do to slow it down seems to work. Everything is fine in a LiveUSB, but not on my install. Is there a way to find the config(s) controlling the faster pace?
<mparillo> Anybody figured out how to close or minimize the Calligra right-hand properties ribbon? I know I can undock it, but I am looking to close and re-open or at least, minimize / restore?
<fructose> How do I prevent KDE from unmuting sound when I unplug headphones and who do I insult for deciding that should be default behavior?
<marco-parillo[m]> There is a guy named Nate whom I will contact with your bug report. He has been helping reduce paper-cuts by (among other things) identifying when Kubuntu should deviate from upstream defaults. I don't always agree with him, but he is focused on improving the user experience.
<marco-parillo[m]> What is the number (and is it on bugs.kde.org or on launchpad)?
<fructose> marco-parillo[m]: If you're referring to my issue, I haven't found anything on it. I tried Google before asking here, but don't know how to categorize it.
<fructose> marco-parillo[m]: Can't find a setting, etc.
<fructose> It automutes when I plug the headphones back in, so maybe it's actually a bug though (inverting the mute setting instead of muting and restoring upon replug)
<fructose> Got to run
<marco-parillo[m]> If you type audio into your kicker application launcher, which program shows? Phonon? You could try that, or you could try System-Settings > Audio as the component. That is probably incorrect, but I hope the bug triage squad can re-direct it.
<Greenfrog> woohoo i got in that time
<Greenfrog> now what?
<Greenfrog> , sorry problem child
<Greenfrog> i'm squeasing my brain to remember
#kubuntu 2019-03-20
<Greenfrog> dont come up with anything
<Greenfrog> dpg-reconfigure?
<Greenfrog> ok ls-f
<Greenfrog> wait lemme ck my puppies
<Greenfrog> ok lexa wanted a carrot
<Greenfrog> done
<Greenfrog> um ls-r
<Greenfrog> ok brb
<Greenfrog> ls-r not found
 * Greenfrog feels he's reaching the end of his rope
<valorie> Greenfrog: what exactly is the issue?
<valorie> what I read above seems to be left-over from a conversation not in this channel
<IrcsomeBot2> yaxuan023 was added by: yaxuan023
<IrcsomeBot2> <yaxuan023> I'm fine. I'm already working.
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot2> justXuX was added by: justXuX
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<alekksander> hello. is there a reason why i don't see firefox 66 yet? previously i used customized build and it worked differently with updates. how does it look on official?
<BluesKaj> alekksander, because FF65 is default on the latest release
<OerHeks> alekksander, ff66 is released yesterday, wait for the maintainers to build
<BluesKaj> alekksander, FF66 is default on Kubuntu 19.04 release in april
<OerHeks> && test
<alekksander> thanks
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> in kubuntu18.04 can you confirm me that is possible to crypt home dir from installation?
<sacarde> like this: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/kubu1804-encrypt1.jpg
<valorie> sacarde: you are supposed to be able to do so, but I've not been successful
<valorie> and have filed bug reports about that
#kubuntu 2019-03-21
<aldo> nyc
<aldo> ??
<IrcsomeBot2> portaldosdesignesnta was added by: portaldosdesignesnta
<IrcsomeBot2> <portaldosdesignesnta> https://youtu.be/QS0uRkY5234
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> ubuntu and kubuntu installer are equal?
<BluesKaj> equal? What do you mean? sacarde
<sacarde> the same
<sacarde> identic
<BluesKaj> why?
<BluesKaj> ask you real question sacarde
<sacarde> installer is "ubiquity" , not?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it is
<sacarde> ubiquity is the same in all *ubuntu?
<BluesKaj>  most likely, since they are flavours , just using different desktop environments
<sacarde> regarding encrypt of user home
<BluesKaj> sacarde, which DE are you using ?
<sacarde> in kubuntu18.04 beta, I can encrypt my home, like this: http://sacarde.altervista.org/np/kubu1804-encrypt1.jpg
<sacarde> but installing ubuntu 18.04 I dont view this option
<BluesKaj> yes, if you choose to do so
<sacarde> only kubuntu offers this option?
<BluesKaj> ask in #ubuntu, i don't know ?
<sacarde> in kubuntu 18.04 final, this option is there?
<BluesKaj> sacarde, looks like it was removed
<BluesKaj> it was buggy
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> thankyou
<IrcsomeBot2> Adrina Laous was added by: Oph nono
<IrcsomeBot2> <Adrina Laous> (Photo, 640x640) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uq0I6Qd0/file_14181.jpg Blockchain Whispers Bab … Daily executive summary of crypto news that matter- written by Blockchain Whispers' most accurate analyst  … - …  Mr. Y … TeLeGraM.mE/blockchainwhispersbaby
<vnishimoto> What happening with ktorrent? It messes with file associations opening all type off files.
<proctrap> hi what can I do when my system doesn't detect LAN anymore ?
<proctrap> so on KUbuntu 18.04 I occasonally have to reboot, unplug the LAN cable before and only plug it inside when I've logged in
<proctrap> then it'll be detected
<proctrap> otherwise only WLAN will work
<proctrap> I'm looking for commands to reset the network management
<proctrap> I can do sudo service network-manager restart  but still only wlan is visible
<Stream> Hi
<IrcsomeBot2> Tosvaldo Linus was added by: Tosvaldo Linus
<IrcsomeBot2> <Tosvaldo Linus> Hi guys, any tip to disable Poweroff button to prevent my users to reboot lan house computers?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Tosvaldo Linus> Have a 32 machines running Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot2> <avinash512> If i delete the partition containing a second distro. How do i update grub please?
<diogenes_> avinash512, sudo update-grub
<stream> hi. can any1 help with wifi dongle instalation?
<stream> for desktop
<diogenes_> Tosvaldo Linus, you could try to look for some settings in power manager also in dconf-editor.
<diogenes_> stream, what model?
<archman> Hello
<archman> ./msg NickServ IDENTIFY
<archman> ./msg NickServ help
<archman> .msg NickServ listchans
<valorie> archman: all IRC commands begin with /
<valorie> on a newline
<valorie> you seem to want alis
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<valorie> best practice is to do most commands in your server tab
<valorie> rather than in channel
#kubuntu 2019-03-22
<cyborg> Hello
<JohnTheBike> Hello
<JohnTheBike> If anyone could help me with a behavior I would like to get sorted.....
<JohnTheBike> Can someone advise me how I can stop 18.04 from scanning my drive after every boot for updates?
<diogenes_> JohnTheBike, there's no such thing as scaning drive for updates
<JohnTheBike> Please, I'm searching for a resolution to this if you don't mind.
<valorie> JohnTheBike: what makes you think that your drive is being scanned?
 * valorie has never seen behavior like that
<valorie> people do sometimes complain about baloo, which scans for new files to index
<valorie> if you want search to work well, leave it alone
<valorie> otherwise, tell it to stop
<JohnTheBike> Indexing has absolutely nothing to do with my enquiry.
<JohnTheBike> Search has absolutely nothing to do with my enquiry.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> updates are presented
<valorie> there is no scanning
<valorie> I ask again what makes you believe that your drive is being scanned?
<JohnTheBike> Please stop trolling me. Thank you.
<JohnTheBike> I'm looking for a resolution to this issue for anyone who is knowledgeable it would be appreciated.
<diogenes_> valorie, it's all useless, better have a cup of tea )
<valorie> lol
<valorie> 11 pm - too late for caffeine!
<diogenes_> :) then apple juice
<valorie> water, at least
<alekksander> hi. i'd like to remove snapd (snap support). it wants to take squashfs-tools with it. is it safe to proceed?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<bones> It's safe, squashfs is used to compress things into read only images
<bones> Or read them, that includes remxiing livecds
<IrcsomeBot2> Luis Jorge was added by: Luis Jorge
<IrcsomeBot2> <Oph nono> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/QqaZjU4O/file_14204.webp
<olivier_ubuntu> salut
<olivier_ubuntu> ubuntu est génial
<olivier_ubuntu> je suis en formation technicien supérieur systèmes et réseaux
<olivier_ubuntu> je débute
<olivier_ubuntu> vos connaissances envers un débutant sont les bienvenues
<olivier_ubuntu> bonne nuit
#kubuntu 2019-03-23
<St41ker> hello
<St41ker> I think i installed without a bootloader...
<janlukasu> h
<brianwbass> hello
<diogenes_> hi
<brianwbass> im from usa whow about  you?
<diogenes_> brianwbass, my location is on my profile :)
<brianwbass> what kubuntu are you running and where is your profile?
<diogenes_> brianwbass, i use a different distro and you can check on my profile by right clicking on my nickname.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot2> Jorge Sánchez was added by: Jorge Sánchez
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> Hi to all! I am having some trouble trying to connect my PC to an ethernet connection trough the KDE network settings. I already know it's a problem with this specific installation since other computers with Kubuntu work with no problems. The last thing I did before having issues was settings manually the IP and DNS through the settings. If I try "sudo dhclient enp1s0" I can get a connection but touching the configuration with
<IrcsomeBot2> the settings app breaks it. … I am using Kubuntu 18.10 with backports
<loquatturkey> hi
<Atowrks> can i upgrade from 17.04 to 18.10 and how?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> @Atowrks, Of course you can! If you want to do it with a GUI window enter this command: "pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE &". If you want to do it entirely on the terminal use this one instead: "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop". Keep in mind that the upgrade tool disables any PPAs you use so you should add them again after the upgrade.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> And of course, restart after the update
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> I forgot to mention that you should enable the "Normal" release upgrades before, it is explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CosmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<user|45054> Hello, I am running Kubuntu 18.04, I wonder can I use somehow  "Move To Screen" option from the terminal for specific window? Thank You.
<greenfrog> i'm not sure this is what you want but you can get apps to open in any screen you choose by clicking the app follow mouse pointer in settings
<Paulser> On kubuntu/ubuntu I having a moment how do I find out my DNS on my PC from DHCP. on Windows I used to use ipconfig/all not sure how to check on Linux/ubuntu?
<Paulser> I been using Kubuntu for a while and it strange this first time I wanted to check my DNS
<IrcsomeBot2> rareandreal was added by: rareandreal
<IrcsomeBot2> <rareandreal> https://youtu.be/xSeBF-47v4w
#kubuntu 2019-03-24
<IrcsomeBot2> <musquodoboit> @Paulser, Try  … systemd-resolve --status … I found that on stack exchange but not near my workstation to try.
<IrcsomeBot2> <portaldosdesignesnta> https://youtu.be/OQ59FTcaCzU
<IrcsomeBot2> <portaldosdesignesnta> O meu vídeo é em português, eu só cpmpartilhei e a prévia está em inglês.
<tomreyn> yeay, telegram spam feeding back into irc
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> @Jorge Sánchez, Does anybody have any idea about this? It's really getting on my nerves
<Mylon> Someone please tell me how I disable the two-finger tap to paste feature.  It's driving me nuts.
<Mylon> The clipboard app found in the system tray does not have a quit option.  Nor do some of the config options work.
<Dragnslcr> Mylon- check System Settings -> Input Devices -> Touchpad. Under "Taps" you can set the actions.
<Mylon> Dragnslcr: That's set to middle click, which is what I want.
<Mylon> But something else is turning middle clicks into paste.
<Dragnslcr> That's pretty common in Linux systems, but you should be able to disable it somewhere
<Mylon> Yes, there's a clipboard program running, but I don't know how to kill it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Jorge Sánchez> @Jorge Sánchez, Nevermind, I discovered it is a hardware issue. The cable going to my room is faulty
<Mylon> There, if I do ctrl-alt-x, it disables it... Until I restart.
<Mylon> But there's no feedback to show the shortcut toggle is in effect.
<Dragnslcr> Mylon- it's the X Windows (system that runs under KDE, Gnome, etc.) clipboard that does middle-click to paste
<Mylon> So likely there's some obscure config file somewhere I have to open in an text editor.
<Dragnslcr> Probably
<Dragnslcr> You can search online for "xorg disable middle mouse button paste"
<Dragnslcr> You can also ask in #ubuntu, which is a more active channel
<Dragnslcr> Since it's under the KDE level, it should be the same fix for Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<Mylon> Does xorg have an issue tracker where I can request a more responsive GUI?
<BluesKaj> in systemsettings>input devices>mouse , there's only "press left and right buttons for middle click"
<Dragnslcr> I'm sure they have an issue tracker, but I don't know what kind of response you would get. It's a behavior that's been in X for a very long time, and I don't know how willing the devs would be to fix it at this point.
<Mylon> BluesKaj, I had to update my touchpad package separely as some touchpad settings were locked.
<Mylon> At least in the gui.
<Mylon> Ultimately my problem is my touchpad keeps detecting taps while I'm trying to type.
<Mylon> And I haven't figured out the right sensitivity/palm width that works without occasionally ignoring intentional finger touches/taps.
<Mylon> Like... I have it set to lock out the touchpad while typing, but that doesn't stop the clipboard from seeing a middle click and pasting while I'm in the middle of typing.
<greenfrog> i just replaced the batteries in my wireless mouse and ubuntu keeps saying battery level at zero
<greenfrog> is there a way to change this?
<pahool> Mylon: have you tried the "Disable touchpad while typing" option in the touchpad settings?
<pahool> nvm, I see you did try that. hmmm...
<subcool> I have an microsd card, that Df says is basically, full, but when i goto baobab to view disk usage, the views as empty
<subcool> Is there are more percise way to view the disk usage and space of my disk? i dont want to lose anything if it can avoid it.
<BluesKaj> subcool, sudo fdisk -l
#kubuntu 2020-03-16
<herrrrbertt> so i took it off, restarted and its borked it looks like
<herrrrbertt> i didnt reclaim the inch of screen i lost
<herrrrbertt> restarting plasmashell
<herrrrbertt> tons of errors
<herrrrbertt> what the fuck
<herrrrbertt> https://pastebin.com/0tjy3cHa
<herrrrbertt> thats what i dont like about a distro, you have to go through all this extra bullshit and setup first
<krytarik> herrrrbertt: Following the channel guidelines, please try and avoid swearing.
<OneBTS> Hey anyone--- I'm running kubuntu and getting this error when opening a program- "error while opening shared library libpng12" I've looked at the workarounds on askubuntu and nothing has worked. Any other ideas?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no error or clue how to fix the error here..
<OneBTS> :(
<OneBTS> OK....
<OneBTS> are you on 64 bit?
<nagerst> where can i download qt-virt-manager for ubuntu? I only find the gnome version in repos
<nagerst> i can not seem to be able to build it from source
<nagerst> also someone did goof, ksysguard depends on gtk3 somehow.... that can't be right?
<LastBreath32> so
<LastBreath32> i screwed up my display resolution
<LastBreath32> and ive been working on this for like 5 hours
<LastBreath32> trying to fix it
<LastBreath32> i performed resolution scaling on the display sddm and upon reboot lost some screen length on the bottom and right side of my display
<LastBreath32> i said to hell with this display and switched to gdm
<LastBreath32> (much more functional btw)
<LastBreath32> anyways
<LastBreath32> if anyone has any suggestions on how to recover the black portions of my screen, that would be amazing
<LastBreath32> i tried undoing the settings i set originally, reinstalling drivers, now im screwing around with xrandr and i dont really know what im doing
<LastBreath32> ugh
<silver_hook> At work we have a Google accounts with 2FA and on Kubuntu LTS 18.04 I just realised that I can’t find a way to add a Google account in KMail or KOrganizer anymore. What should I do?
<diogenes_> LastBreath32, try a new user.
<silver_hook> OK, I managed to log into the calendar parts with 2FA fine now, so KOrganizer works.
<silver_hook> But KMail won’t let me connect to GMail’s IMAP without 2FA, while for some reason Google refuses to accept KMail/Akonadi right now, claiming “Sign in with Google temporarily disabled for this app. This app has not been verified yet by Google in order to use Google Sign In.”
<silver_hook> I’m stuck here now. No idea what to do now, other than change KMail for something else. Which I’d *really* hate doing :(
<silver_hook> OK, managed to bypass the 2FA wizard by using imap.googlemail.com, so that works now as well. Half-yay
<LastBreath32> nice
<lordievader> Good morning
<with_mask> Hello
<with_mask> I need some help with intel widi with kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Hi, I am experiencing trouble starting kate, it just freezes while starting
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Photo, 872x688) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KOfLA0c0/file_25398.jpg Which looks like this
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> It does not even matter what I open
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> even an empty document crashes it
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> `The "kate" application does not respond … You have tried to close the "shop.json [Read only] - Kate" window of the "kate" application (process identifier: 21800). However, the application does not respond. … Do you want to close this application? … Warning: Exiting the application will close all windows belonging to the application and unsaved data will be lost`
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> tother applications start crashing like this now too
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> like the filemanager
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> the workspace switcher freezed now...
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Gettting these errors in Terminal: … `org.kde.solid.udisks2: Error getting props: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.`
<sty> hi
<BluesKaj> hi sty
<sty> where u from
<BluesKaj> do you have a kubuntu question?
<sty> No
<BluesKaj> this isn't a social chat, it's kubuntu support
<sty> Thanks
<sty> im new
<IrcsomeBot> <Mr Paul> Fwd from About Me: I have lost a lot of money in binary options and I almost gave up in trading before I made it out with Mr David I gil, he made me to understand that the simple secret behind this binary option trade is you trading with the right strategy, today I can say I've gained more than I've lost in trading binary options . That's why I will forever be thankful to Mr David I gil  who showed me the light with his strategies
<IrcsomeBot> that earns me not less than $4500. I will recommend everyone who wish to trade with him channel link 👇 👇👇 👇👇 👇👇 👇👇 👇👇 👇👇 👇 … @online300 … @online300 … @online300 … https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAFe_Z9qG1cD-ru-_lw
<benoit_> salut
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @admin this is spam https://t.me/kubuntu_support/159560
<user|94813> estoy usando kubuntu 19.10 conectado a un smart tv y el powermizer de nvidia por cualquier cosa que hago sube al maximo siempre, alguna solucion?
<oerheks> user|94813, english please
<user|94813> I am using kubuntu 19.10 connected to a smart tv and the nvidia powermizer for whatever I do always goes up to the maximum, any solution?
<user|94813> I can't make it go down
<user|94813> I am using kubuntu 19.10 connected to a smart tv and the nvidia powermizer for whatever I do always goes up to the maximum, any solution?
<devops> q
<devops> \q
<IrcsomeBot> dlemonis16 was added by: dlemonis16
<user|71881> Hi, what are the system requeriments for kubuntu 19?
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<seoras> hey
<seoras> hello
<bprompt> Hay Bartender!!! said the horse at the bar
<seoras> how are you?
<bprompt> well, I didn't win the lottery, but I haven't gotten the corona virus either, so kinda breaking even
<seoras> oh i understand
<seoras> where are you from?
<bprompt> earth, 3rd rock from the sun
<seoras> haha
<seoras> ..
<maximo_> CIAO
<maximo_> LIST!
#kubuntu 2020-03-17
<sigNeon> can anyone reccommend an app that will allow me to change individual icons to custom icons?
<sigNeon> I'd like to change google-chrome icon to a custom one that I like better.
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Good day … I have a problem with the sound in kubuntu, I just don't hear anything. … I uninstall and reinstall pulse audio and the problem was not solved, the problem increased because the audio icon no longer appears in the system tray and the icon that appears in the middle of the screen when the sound is increased or lowered. … I wanted to install GLava but I could not because of unmet dependencies, I think nothing 
<IrcsomeBot> installed and at that time I had no sound problems, I left the computer on a while, I came back and I didn't hear anything.. … Reviewing I think I have seen that the Nvidia HDA had no connection. … How can I solve these problems???
<rage__> hey
<rage__> anyone here?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @rage__, i m  h e r e
<rage__> oh hey bot
<deeno> For some reason I cannot connect, even when mysql> is in the background. What have I forgotten?
<deeno> Workbench won't even give me localhost connection from the textbox.
<deeno> I,m wondering is there a root user in all linux distros.
<deeno> It's probably a Kubuntu problem.
<deeno> wrong channel sorry
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Good day … I have a problem with the sound in kubuntu, I just don't hear anything. … I uninstall and reinstall pulse audio and the problem was not solved, the problem increased because the audio icon no longer appears in the system tray and the icon that appears in the middle of the screen when the sound is increased or lowered. … I wanted to install GLava but I could not because of unmet dependencies, I think nothing 
<IrcsomeBot> installed and at that time I had no sound problems, I left the computer on a while, I came back and I didn't hear anything.. … Reviewing I think I have seen that the Nvidia HDA had no connection. … How can I solve these problems???
<jukebohi> Hi. A longer while ago all the notification sounds stopped playing. Where can I control them. I'd like an audible notification about e.g. when a browser window makes a notification (popup)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Good day … I have a problem with the sound in kubuntu, I just don't hear anything. … I uninstall and reinstall pulse audio and the problem was not solved, the problem increased because the audio icon no longer appears in the system tray and the icon that appears in the middle of the screen when the sound is increased or lowered. … I wanted to install GLava but I could not because of unmet dependencies, I think nothing 
<IrcsomeBot> installed and at that time I had no sound problems, I left the computer on a while, I came back and I didn't hear anything.. … Reviewing I think I have seen that the Nvidia HDA had no connection. … How can I solve these problems???
<oerheks> IrcsomeBot, open konsole, alsamixer; F6 select sound device
<BluesKaj> NewUser3671152667, or, cat /proc/asound/modules
<BluesKaj> NewUser3671152667, and make sure automute in alsamixer is disabled
<IrcsomeBot> <qaexepivexaeby2317> (Photo, 1140x878) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DzgBfweZ/file_25490.jpg 👉🙋‍♂️ https://t.me/ovimescreek_bot?start=752340863
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @qaexepivexaeby2317, How do i report this guy?
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> or thing?
<oerheks> this is my objection about whatsapp/crap .. i filter IrcsomeBot from now on, god luck!
<oerheks>  IrcsomeBot!*@* added to ignore list.
<user|80740> is there and exe version of kubuntu
<user|80740> instalation help
<IrcsomeBot> Thabisani Phuthi was added by: Thabisani Phuthi
<IrcsomeBot> <Thabisani Phuthi> Hi there, I am lost at connecting a 4g USB network dongle and am almost losing my mind. How do I state the scenario and question on the forum?
<IrcsomeBot> <Niggolas> @darltrash, Right click —> report message
<jukebohi> Hi and thanks for the nice free OS and free support
<jukebohi> Trying to install https://foldingathome.org/support/faq/installation-guides/linux/manual-installation-advanced/
<jukebohi> Trying to install the 'fahcontrol' program it complains
<jukebohi> "fahcontrol depends on python-support (>= 0.90.0)"
<jukebohi> and it continues that
<jukebohi> however:
<jukebohi>   Package python-support is not installed.
<jukebohi>  fahcontrol depends on python-gnome2; however:
<jukebohi>   Package python-gnome2 is not installed.
<jukebohi> 'python --version' is Python 2.7.17
<jukebohi> any help to get my GPU crackin at those protein folds to find drugs against Covid-19 would be appreciated. I have irccloud, will hang around
<jukebohi> reading up on the subject: python-support was removed from Ubuntu years ago
<jukebohi> now people are suggesting downloading http://launchpadlibrarian.net/109052632/python-support_1.0.15_all.deb and manually installing it, but this version is probably too old
<jukebohi> and I don't feel like installing any dodgy thing from any dodgy site
<randy^ins> Hi, I got a question about the 20.04 release party. Do I need to register or something like that to attend?
<oerheks> randy^ins, no, just join #ubuntu-release-party
<oerheks> you are already registered with #freenode
<randy^ins> Oh, right, I saw a password-box here: https://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<oerheks> oh, that is a different party, dunno
<randy^ins> Aha, I followed the URL from here: https://kubuntu.org/event/kubuntu-20-04-release-party/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try "welcome" as a password.
<randy^ins> Hey, thanks! Now I'm all set.
<personal> Hi ya all . I got problem , i switched to KDE and this wallet program is wrecking every thing
<personal> I unistalled kwallet and the its gonbe from menu by not any where else
<personal> I cant remove more of it because apt guts a huge chunk of the entire system
<personal> I can program but i can not read programming documentation
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> Change the drivers from nvidia to nouveau but when I restart, a black screen appears to log in. … How can I solve that
<personal> Subject : KDE wallet
<user|39121> Hi
<user|39121> Change the drivers from nvidia to nouveau but when I restart, a black screen appears to log in.
<user|39121> How can I solve that
<personal> Whys does personal information get dispalyed on IRQ kubuntu , is full cunt when comes to secuity but then hands you arse to the wolves like an evil prick
<personal> does any body know any thing about this god awful KDE wallet shit of a thing or not ?
<personal> What are yous doing loafing around here is yous know knothing ?
<personal> Knoversation , secuity peice threat peice of shit
<zerix> reinstall kdewallet and the kdewalletmanager then you can disable it in the system settings so it doenst bother you
<zerix> had similar problem
<personal> What do have do pull out I.D pass and vomit you phone you phone number on any body and ebery body , you communst peices of shit
<personal_> to many god dammed rules thats why i quit school , its time for a change change change, get the monny mother fucker
<personal_> clear
<personal_> locate wallet
<personal_> cat /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmkwallet5.conf
<personal_> for i in $(locate wallet) ; do echo "$i" ; done
<personal_> for i in $(locate wallet) ; do echo "$i" ; cat "$i" | more ; done
<personal_> This is the giant spaggeti monster
<personal_> Its probly the number 1 problem on kubuntu is it . I really dotn the linux community gives a rat arse about GNU in the slightest
<personal_> I dont programs slighesy fuck about linux and what linux any way . Its slavery , its the very thing it stole peoples money to fight against
<personal_> With this KDE Wallet is pecie of junk , a full peice of 100 billion of charity money shit
<personal_> Talk about holding back Jesues resurection what a peice of shit
<personal_> Nice porno picture of linus , shit house assistance , https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/3w9tpe/how_do_i_get_kwallet_to_fuck_off_and_let_me_work/
<personal_> How did linux get it to work ?
<personal_> Arch linux help = shit . https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=197376
<personal_> Reddit qustion : How do I get kwallet to fuck off ?
<personal_> Reddit question : KWallet is the most fckn annoying thing on Plasma 5
<personal_> Reddit Question : KDE Wallet Manager is broken; Wi-Fi now won't autoconnect as the Wi-Fi password is controlled via KDE Wallet.
<personal_> "You're using KWalletManager for the KDE 4 frameworks. You'll need to install kwalletmanager-git from the AUR to manage kwallet5. That's the reason KWalletManager is showing nothing!"
<personal_> E: Unable to locate package kwalletmanager-git
<personal_> apt search kwalletmanager-git
<personal_> apt search kwalletmanager
<personal_> apt install kwalletmanager
<personal_> kwalletmanager
<personal_> Command 'kwalletmanager' not found, did you mean: command 'kwalletmanager5' from deb kwalletmanager
<personal_> kwalletmanager5
<valorie> personal_: you have been quieted because you are not following the guidelines of Ubuntu channels
<valorie> our channels are family friendly
<valorie> sudo apt install kwalletmanager5 should work for you
<randy^ins> I feel like I witnessed someones decent into madness, reading that history.
<gianni> ciao
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> gianni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rafobr> Hi... sorry to bother you guys... I was trying to move the home partition to another hdd, but i got an error at login (failed to sync enviroment to dbus), i had previously copied all files to the new hdd and i set every apparently fine at /etc/fstab  . thanks if you have any hints :)
<IrcsomeBot> Debbie Berge was added by: Debbie Berge
#kubuntu 2020-03-18
<IrcsomeBot> Diane Walker was added by: Diane Walker
<IrcsomeBot> Lisa Bell was added by: Lisa Bell
<IrcsomeBot> James Howard was added by: James Howard
<lordievader> Good morning
<eeos> hi everybody! On *ubuntu is there a port of airplay? I have 18.04 LTS 64 bit.
<IrcsomeBot> Jennifer Butler was added by: Jennifer Butler
<IrcsomeBot> Beth Chen was added by: Beth Chen
<lpranam> Yesterday I did a `sudo apt update` and `sudo apt upgrade` and since then I am not getting any sound it shows just dummy output
<lpranam> I am on kubuntu 19.10
<lpranam> no solution given on the internet has worked so far
<lpranam> Yesterday I did a `sudo apt update` and `sudo apt upgrade` and since then I am not getting any sound it shows just dummy outputI am on kubuntu 19.10
<lpranam> no solution given on the internet has worked so far
<IrcsomeBot> Jitesh Tan was added by: Jitesh Tan
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<bastrica> ee
<bastrica> hello
<michael-M> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me how to get KDEPIM (Kontact/KMail etc) v19.12.3 installed that doesn't involve building from source? Discover only lists 19.04, which is whay gets installed if I run "sudo apt install kdepim". I've also tried adding the ppa:kubuntu/backports, no change. Other KDE release service apps like kcalc, kdenlive etc all show 19.12.3 in Discover like you'd expect. It's like the KDEPIM packages
<michael-M> specifically aren't getting built and distributed to repos? Even though they're meant to be part of KDE releases?
<Dragnslcr> michael-M- https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/f6776a/why_are_kde_pim_suite_kontact_kmail_korganizer/ has a reply from one of the maintainers
<IrcsomeBot> <Hu4n666> Ich nutze Free Call kostenlos für meine Anrufe! Das solltest du auch tun! https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=free.call.international.phone.wifi.calling&referrer=8704122_12
<michael-M> Dragnslcr thank you 👍
<IrcsomeBot> 28 was added by: 28
<theMetamorphosis> How to stop the applications you have running when you shutdown, from starting again in the next session?
<genii> System Settings...Workspace ... Startup and Shutdown.. Desktop Session   check the "On Login" area where 3 options are available, "Restore previous session", "Restore manually saved session" and "Start with an empty session" ... check that last one off then hit the Apply button in bottom right
<theMetamorphosis> Thank you very much @genii
<genii> theMetamorphosis: Glad to be of assistance
<theMetamorphosis> Everytime I reboot my computer I see the following message before the login screen:
<theMetamorphosis> 34.330171
<theMetamorphosis> amdgpu: powerplay VBIOS did not find boot engine clock value in dependency table. using memory DPM level 0!
<theMetamorphosis> How to fix that thing?
<genii> theMetamorphosis: It's not a cause for concern.
<theMetamorphosis> @genii Yes, I believe it is a kernel bug or sth because I have no AMD hardware at all. Everything else works fine but I wanted to get rid of this error.
<genii> theMetamorphosis: Basically it's just informing that you no preset clock speed to set the videocard to was found, so it's setting it at sane default values.
<bastrica> ee
<nikolas> ee
<nikolas> sta ima
<nikolas> doso sam
<nikolas> brah
<bastrica> u dm
<bastrica> sam ti poslo
<bastrica> poruu
<bastrica> klikni dvaput
<bastrica> na moj nick
<nikolas> okej
<genii> !hr
<ubottu> Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<theMetamorphosis> @genii Is there a setting or something to choose which complains and reports shown during the computer boot up?
<genii> There used to be log level settings available under syslogd but currently I'm not sure where these would be set now, likely in some subsystem of systemd
<genii> theMetamorphosis: The manpage for journald.conf shows there are 7 logging levels for the variables MaxLevelSyslog and MaxLevelStore which can be set within this file. You might want to uncomment thse values and set to something like "err" instead of the default of "debug"
<theMetamorphosis> @genii I'm not a technical user, sure I'm using linux for over 12 years but without the graphical interface my abilities are very low and limited to some basic apt-get things.
<genii> You will then need to issue: sudo systemctl restart systemd-journald
<theMetamorphosis> @genii You mean I should first edit the log thing and then perform the systemctl start?
<genii> theMetamorphosis: The simplest method is to open Konsole, then edit the /etc/systemd/journald.conf by issuing: sudo nano /etc/systemd/journald.conf    ... then remove the # before the values MaxLevelSyslog and MaxLevelStore, and change where it says debug at the end of both those lines to err instead. Then hit ctrl+x where it will ask about saving. Just hit Y there, and then Enter key to save as same name.
<genii> theMetamorphosis: After the changes have been saved is when to issue the: sudo systemctl restart systemd-journald
<theMetamorphosis> @genii Doing this prevents me to see critical system errors too? or only minor complains?
<genii> theMetamorphosis: Only warnings.
<genii> ..it will prevent warnings and less dire only from being shown, but will still show actual error messages, critical, etc
<theMetamorphosis> Thank you very much
<genii> No problem
<theMetamorphosis> I thought it's a bug that was caused because I changed Standard Ubuntu DE for KDE and removed Gnome thereafter.
<genii> No, it's from the kernel trying to load the drivers which switch between the two modes of video cards where it can either use onboard low-energy output or switch the output to the better card but at the cost of using more battery/resources
<theMetamorphosis> Actually my laptop has only one graphic card which is an onboard intel integrated graphics, no Nvidia or AMD graphics in here.
<genii> theMetamorphosis: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu drivers are installed by default as part of the overall X system, they can also be removed without issue although it may give a message that it is uninstalling some larger package like xserver-xorg, but that itself is only a metapackage and the message can be safely ignored
<genii> But any updates to the metapackage the amdgpu driver is within will just reinstall it again
<viewer|16> Hello there
<viewer|16> I recently installed kubuntu and problem is now i cannot play pasue the youtube videos using play pause buttons on my keyboard , have tried disabling the hardaware button using the chrome://flags
<user|44118> Hi
<user|44118> I have a problem with HDA Nvidia with PavuControl all the profiles appear unplugged.
<user|44118> How I can fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <NewUser3671152667> I have a problem with HDA Nvidia with PavuControl all the profiles appear unplugged. How I can fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> Gober was added by: Gober
<IrcsomeBot> Ann Johnston was added by: Ann Johnston
<user|44118> I have a problem with HDA Nvidia with PavuControl all the profiles appear unplugged. How I can fix it?
<database2> intel reference manual talk about Multiple-processor initialization
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> Does anyone know how to force grub onto an SSD, it seems to want to install itself on my NVME drive which hosts a different OS, for work purposes.
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> Pop!_OS, and others can do this. I'm hoping I can do this as I do not want to have to yank my nvme drive out just to install Kubuntu on an SSD that's in the same system.
<genii> By default it wants to install onto whichever one it sees as /dev/sda
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> Yeah, which is typically in the SCSI 0 location...nvme sucks that up just by being install in many modern MOBOs.
<genii> If you install it to a drive which is not the primary boot dribve already, you have to then convince whatever other bootloader on the primary to see it and be able to chainload it
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> I'm wondering if there is a way to change that default as it doesn't seem apparent in the Kubuntu installation process, even though it seems to be there in many other OS's I've installed
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> The primary atm is Windows, which is the issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> I feel like this should just be a thing that the user can change. Seems silly that I can't.
<genii> The usual is to install grub and then it gives you the option to dualboot into linux or Windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> I would just like to have the power of telling my system where to install something and where I want the grub to go. Not have automagic crap.
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> No, because they are on different drives. I don't think it works that way in this case.
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> I try to install kubuntu on sdb, let's say, but it tries to install grub on sda.
<genii> grub doesn't care where your bootable OSes are. But to see them all it needs to be on the existing main boot drive
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> Yeah I don't need grub on my Windows drive, sda. I need it where the kubuntu install will be which is sdb.
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> And I boot directly to sdb via BIOS settings.
<genii> The installer isn't locked in to only sda. You can manually tell it any other drive, or even any partition of any drive
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> So, my "Main boot drive" would be sdb, but kubuntu attempts to install grub on sda, because it happens to take up slot 0 on the mobo since it's an nvme.
<IrcsomeBot> <Spectre> I suppose I missed something then, because I couldn't seemed to switch it. I will re-attempt. Thanks genii.
<emma> How can I purge and reinstall all of libreoffice without losing any of my existing documents
<oerheks> emma, documents will not be touched, why would it?
<popey> oerheks depends how it was installed.
<popey> emma what's the goal of reinstalling libreoffice?
<emma> popey: well, for a long time now, when I try to open any writer or calc document, it never opens. You can't start it up.  The only thing that works is deleting the libreoffice config files in config, andthen when it does open it doesn't lok nice anymore.
<popey> how was libreoffice installed? deb or snap?
<popey> (or other)
<emma> Well this is Kubuntu so it just came with Kubuntu.
<popey> ok
<popey> you should be able to apt-get autoremove --purge libreoffice-common   and it should yoink the office suite away
<popey> then apt install libreoffice, to get it back
<emma> oh thank you.
<theMetamorphosis> Libreoffice is available in the default repository. Alternatively you can install it from other trusted repositories(e.g: newer versions or beta)
#kubuntu 2020-03-19
<sigNeon> sup
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> suqajaebypobo1825 was added by: suqajaebypobo1825
<IrcsomeBot> <stppls> Hello. I have "Dummy output" issue. My input devices disappeared as well. How can I update my drivers?
<franzpow_> Hi all
<franzpow_> Everytime I start kubuntu I have two windows that ask me to insert my password, one named kdewallet.
<franzpow_> I selected auto login to not insert the password everytime. How to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Klinda> hello I have to use a vpn on linux, how can I print the error while I press connect it gives me?
<Klinda> cause it only say 'connecting' and after that nothing happens and return to a normal state
<BluesKaj> Klinda:  openvpn?
<Klinda> I am using the default one
<Klinda> l2tp vpn
<Klinda> in the connection manager
<BluesKaj> is the vpn server a paid or free service
<Klinda> free a smart working vpn
<Klinda> also I need to traslate this to ubuntu
<Klinda> 13:00] <Klinda> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\PolicyAgent]
<Klinda> [13:00] <Klinda> "AssumeUDPEncapsulationContextOnSendRule"=dword:00000002
<BluesKaj> recommend openvpn
<Klinda> how can I install it?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install openvpn\
<BluesKaj> without the \
<Klinda> how can I run it?
<Klinda> I don't find it in the searching bar
<BluesKaj> openvpn is a different protocol than l2tp
<Klinda> so it will not work
<Klinda> I have the pre-shared key
<BluesKaj> depends on the server you're trying to connect to
<Klinda> how can I run this openvpn and insert the preshared key and the domain and all?
<BluesKaj> is l2tp a requirement, or do you have other vpon options?
<Klinda> only l2tp
<Klinda> l2tp/ipsec
<Klinda> I also have to put that register key that is windows only...
<BluesKaj> that's old technology and not very stable
<Klinda> that's not my problem btw my mom need to work ahah
<Klinda> I am just wondering if I have to use windows, or is possibile to use kubuntu and add that registery key
<BluesKaj> perhaps you could ask in ##networking chat
<user|29381> Sound works well with Kubuntu USB live. The cause of no sound being heard from speakers or headphones is because There is a problem with an error in the last update of the PPA with the Nvidia driver. They sent a filth as update and they have not solved it.
<BluesKaj> user|29381: if you've had a kernel upgrade since you added the ppa to your sources, chances are the ppa driver is no longer supported
<BluesKaj> go back to the default nvidia driver
<user|29381> There was a kernel update a week ago and then 3 days ago the Nvidia driver update came from the official ubuntu PPA.
<user|29381> I did a clean installation of Kubuntu in another partition, I installed the nvidia driver of the PPA again and the same sound still does not work in the new installation, I am reading ask ubuntu to several people with the same problem
<BluesKaj> user|29381: ppas aren't official , otherwise the source would be in the default repo
<BluesKaj> one thing, check alsamixer to make sure the automute setting is disabled
<user|29381> i write alsamixer in a terminal
<BluesKaj> yes
<clara_> tes
<user|29381> but does not appear automute
<clara_> yes
<BluesKaj> user|29381:  you may have to navigate to the far right to find it
<clara_> are there a italian people?
<user|29381> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/suRzHSWERTXgp7igp8GQ?signature=6c7bad86dc23d33f40ebf207ab21c145201f5f6549545352b5f1b180685d1d2e&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2Mjk5MTN9
<BluesKaj> !it | clara_
<ubottu> clara_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<clara_> thanks
<BluesKaj> user|29381:  F5
<user|29381> BluesKaj I cant find automute
<BluesKaj> try F5 in alsamixer
<user|29381> Dont works with F5
<BluesKaj> is this onboard or separate pci soundcard?
<BluesKaj> ok, nvidia gpu to hdmi
<user|29381> is a nvidia gpu
<BluesKaj> user|29381:  run this in the terminal,  lspci -k | grep -A 2 -E "(VGA|3D)" and paste the "Kernel driver in use:"
<user|29381> In the kubuntu installation where the problem first occurred I changed from Nvidia driver to Nouveau driver but now I cannot enter my operating system, I am stuck and only this appears to me https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5Wvt79mFQaWTocsmGwxR?signature=d77655149ed383553cc4b89c8d09b47ec02697b899951acc27b84f0091301d2b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2M
<user|29381> zA4MjJ9
<BluesKaj> zA4MjJ9 ??? never heard of it
<BluesKaj> try nomodeset
<oerheks> zA4MjJ9was part of his last url
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<oerheks> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5Wvt79mFQaWTocsmGwxR?signature=d77655149ed383553cc4b89c8d09b47ec02697b899951acc27b84f0091301d2b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2MzA4MjJ9
<BluesKaj> I asked for the kernel driver from the command I posted above
<user|29381> sorry appears me nothing  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/D778zJfrRBiZQDmAJ9cR?signature=c31149b5e38f0c651a14da364e0ef71edbf1ed6ba57bbaaaae409e6e1b6f81bf&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2MzE1NzR9
<user|29381> I need reboot
<user|29381> Ill back
<oerheks> understandable, > lspci -k | grep -A 2 -E "(VGA|3D)"  ## nothing behind that command
<oerheks> BluesKaj, a lot of people with iwlwifi 0000:3d:00.0: BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS ..
<user|35621> Now switch from nvidia driver 440 to 435 and the problem continues
<user|35621> The command lspci -k | grep -A 2 -E "(VGA|30)" gives me
<user|35621> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ujqTWp61RQ8GdZj4ih8w?signature=b43a3560dbee45adc9e2be560f9bf131515e7f83061df0e5f174443311aac935&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2MzIyMTh9
<BluesKaj> user|35621:  cat  /proc/asound/cards
<BluesKaj> I want to see what is loading
<user|35621> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/kdmdAu9ThKylpyhIaAMG?signature=96917bf86326cd8546748ee1cc7983ff0c1ef885575323beeb04c8a333e12a8a&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2MzM0MzB9
<BluesKaj> user|35621:  open pavucontrol and make sure the output device is set to HDMI
<user|35621> Appears me HDA unplugged
<user|35621> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/hvDFrg4ZR0KRGYaahBKv?signature=3f907dc3cd52f03e169a17d7beedeb968c69bfbffe34ce4dc253f6e2977459e0&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2MzQ2ODN9
<BluesKaj> user|35621:  check on the configuratiojn profile tab there
<user|35621> All the 9 profiles appears me unplugged unavailable
<user|35621> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/vNf1FNtNQ9a11eQdG9td?signature=46a7aa85809d61ad8f41c3946dc1962f50f89dda501449ca4be91b3d653b2085&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2MzU0MTZ9
<isomari> greetings, how an I acces the grub config on he installation medium. I read somewhere that I should press 'e' when I'm on the page that you choose installation or live. But pressing 'e' only changes the langauge field.
<oerheks> isomari, no grub on the install media.
<oerheks> it is just 1 kernel, and boots in single user.
<isomari> oerheks: I'm getting an error when trying to install. "ubuntu ubi-partman failed with exit code 141". I went to the follwing site "https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2391201" and the last option mentioned editing the installation grub.
<oerheks> oh, that is not editting grub, just a boot option, press F6 when you are at that point in the bootprocess.
<isomari> oerheks: thanks
<oerheks> have fun and good luck!
<isomari> oerheks: F6 does nothing.
<isomari> oerheks: found the answer here: "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions"
<isomari> thanks
<kinghat> should there be a selector on the login screen to change to wayland?
<genii> If the login screen itself is running X and offers Wayland, then there would have to be some way of it to restart itself with Wayland then
<genii> ( and vice-versa)
<genii> Because the DE will use whatever it's using
<kinghat> i just remember it being there on Neon and figured the login screen was the same on kubuntu
<kinghat> maybe sudo apt install plasma-workspace-wayland
<user|35621> Change the Nvidia driver to Nouveau because the Nvidia driver causes me not to hear any sound, but when I changethe driver and choose Nouveau this appears on the screen https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/7xdYJ889RNqQN6J2ITka?signature=f9f8bedc72e42a69081d76a39433758213ff2a011a793221f8ceac3ae6c99342&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2NDM5ODB9
<user|35621> How can I correct it to log in?
<user|35621> The latest PPA update of the nvidia driver is giving problems to many people
<user|94805> Hey, i have a problem with installing zoom on my kubunto 19.04. Who can help?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 19.04?  I recommend upgrading to 19.10 as support for 19.04 expired.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I installed zoom yesterday by running the deb file from their website... go here: https://support.zoom.us/hc/en-us/articles/204206269-Installing-Zoom-on-Linux#h_75e1dc24-8db1-4b89-8db9-eb049f9b7987
<IrcsomeBot> Rubens was added by: Rubens
<user|94805> thank you
<franzpow_> Hi
<franzpow_> Can anyone help me here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1218427/auto-login-problem-on-kubuntu
<almo> would like to get hellp too
<user|69723> Is possible to change the driver by command line or by configuring some file?
<user|69723> I cannot enter graphic mode in my Kubuntu installation   https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AFBV2KSlS4WM7LYjKjrs?signature=bd7fa3d8ca3dfaa7a374078ba5d49d3e38f355b53228095c4457e99889254e11&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2NTA0NTV9
<user|69723> I want to change from nouveau to nvidia driver.
<genii> user|69723: You might want to try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-440
<user|69723> Ok I will try it thank you genii
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> Hello there! … I just ran my standard "Update and Upgrade"-script with the commands … sudo apt autoremove … sudo apt update … sudo apt full-upgrade  … sudo apt autoremove. … Now, my network managers seems not to work anymore. … I can't even start it and connect to my wifi. … It can't be a hardware problem, because my Wifi Card is listed under "lspci".
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> The command  … "cat /etc/network/interfaces" … gives the output … " … # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) … auto lo … iface lo inet loopback" … if this information might help you.
<user|38158> Hi Genni I try with command sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-440 but xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-440  is already in its most recent version and I cannot enter graphic mode https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5jLCVFxrSqqzTR1swhKg?signature=e3c425fe1f8548e4e1db5d1e13d99557c6e27b6e4534559df62a1d062f1a16e3&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2NTIzODN9
<IrcsomeBot> <stppls> I have audio problems. Dummy Output in the devices. alsa-restore process works fine. Also I created alsa-base.conf and wrote this … ```options snd-hda-intel model=generic … ```Now I have HDMI-DISPLAY PORT ... instead of Dummy Output. There are 0 input devices. Please help me restore the sound.
<user|38158> What command or configuration should I execute to enter graphic mode?
<oerheks> ctrl alt F3?  or ctrl alt F6 ?
<oerheks> you are in tty1 now
<user|38158> Hey IrcsomeBot this works for me https://askubuntu.com/questions/1218041/ubuntu-18-04-audio-disappeared-after-update/1218063#1218063
<genii> user|38158: You could try sudo systemctl restart sddm.service    ...and see what errors it gives.
<user|38158> Ok
<genii> If it was going to start X it would have already, so there's not really going to be a command to "execute to enter graphic mode" as such
<genii> But by trying to start the login screen it may say something useful
<oerheks> systemctl set-default graphical.target # something like that, genii ??
<genii> oerheks: Not sure
<oerheks> * to boot automatic in the 'gui'
<genii> It looks like they're booting the same machine to talk with us on one OS then rebooting to their broken 18.04, trying things, returning here, etc
<genii> oerheks: Luckily I haven't had to delve too deeply into that stuff before because my machine "just works"
<oerheks> reverse is multi-user.target
<genii> If they did a standard install it should already be trying to boot into GUI
<oerheks> indeed, this problem is pretty unique
<genii> They didn't report a black screen, but it still might be prudent to do nomodeset
<user|75384> Hi again genni. With sudo systemctl restart sddm.service... doesn't give me any error     https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iUTx5IIiRYKlbk7tLtec?signature=00e43d9840411499affc2c8c2a7debd395db8077874626a6536b730bd12babfa&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2NTUyNDZ9
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> May someone help me with my Network Manager Problem 😢 ? … I tried to find a solution online, but it's a bit hard through the smartphone ...
<user|75384> These are the installed drivers but I still can't go into graphic mode     https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/gEGZoELoQWaZrU98rebM?signature=c64e0cd0c3c2e4a96d9e22dc4c3139b77a3ece329d713190e9c3c7e74999bc89&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2NTUzMDl9
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @MaximusLibertas42, Well, it is very weeird
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Some update may have broken your setup, i never had that problem iml
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> @darltrash  … Thank god that you react at least <3
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> So, network managers doesnt work? Only them
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> It's very ugly trying to find a solution through a small Smartphone
<oerheks> can you paste from that machine, i stopped looking at those pictures.
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Have you restarted your pc since you updated?
<oerheks> paste.ubuntu.com please
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> Yes, several times. … It shouldn't be a hardware problem because my Wifi Card is listed after "lspci"
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Hmm, VERY weird
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Sorry, i cant help you, i have NEVER had that problem :(
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> The command  … "sudo systemctl status NetworkManager" … lists some Information and one bold line with Something Like  … "<warn> [1584653295.4167] Error: failed to open /run/network/ifstate"
<user|75384> Hi again genii. With sudo systemctl restart sddm.service... doesn't give me any error     https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iUTx5IIiRYKlbk7tLtec?signature=00e43d9840411499affc2c8c2a7debd395...
<oerheks> useless url ..
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @MaximusLibertas42, Weeeeird but useful
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/no-network-after-upgrade-failed-to-open-statefile-4175492864/
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> I already found that post. … I don't have the "ifconfig", but the command  … "iwconfig -a"  … gives  … "No such device"
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Uhhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> @MaximusLibertas42, ☝️
<IrcsomeBot> <MaximusLibertas42> Very frustating situation
<IrcsomeBot> Ajifebrianto was added by: Ajifebrianto
<user|10388> Hi genii
<genii> user|10388: Hi, making any progress?
<user|10388> nop
<user|10388> I'm still stuck to the black terminal interface    https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/iKB0E6qUT66szeMtoXm4?signature=a9147a95b546e66fd2f020967c176416c84be03f66ccbda4eec7a612029a81d2&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1ODQ2NjEwMDJ9
<user|10388> I have tried updating initramfs and nothing
<genii> !nomodeset } user|10388
<ubottu> genii: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @ubottu, Hi!
<genii> !nomodeset | user|10388
<ubottu> user|10388: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<user|10388> I read about moving the .Xauthority file from home
<genii> user|10388: This is the next thing to try
<genii> ( nomodeset)
<user|10388> and what parameter I need to add?
<user|10388> nomodeset?
<user|10388> Add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<user|88215> Hi nomodeset parameter dont works
<genii> user|88215: How did you install your Kubuntu?
<genii> ( for instance, from a liveusb/dvd, upgraded from a previous kubuntu, installed it into a VM under another OS, issued apt install kubuntu-desktop from another flavour, etc)
<user|88215> I only had Kubuntu installed on my machine, no other operating system, everything worked very well until the new kernel update arrived and the Nvidia driver ran out of audio.
<user|88215> I knew it was a Nvidia problem and I changed to the nouveau driver and that's where the problem of not being able to enter started
<user|88215> I did a clean install from a usb
<genii> Can you boot successfully by selecting a previous kernel from the grub menu?
<user|88215> I tried it with the grub options but I couldn't get in
<genii> user|88215: Do you have a second machine you can use to be on IRC so you can try things on the broken install without rebooting every time into a different OS to report back?
<user|88215> Now I only have one machine, I installed in another partition kubuntu then I installed the nvidia driver and again I ran out of sound until they gave me the solution and in that new installation of kubuntu I am now
<user|88215> I can use my mobil
<genii> user|88215: That's probably the best solution available for the moment. I will soon be leaving, but if you do not resolve your issue, I am generally online 09:00 to 18:00-19:00 EST
<user|88215> nomodeset solution?
<user|88215> I will continue investigating, it is a lot of work and time to configure kubuntu, install programs and configure them
<user|88215> 227/5000
<user|88215> I am very upset about the faulty update of the kernel that they sent and the nvidia drivers, everything was fine until that moment.
<leaftype> reminds me of the famous "F you, Nvidia"
<user|88215> Many people had problems with this and had to reinstall their entire operating system as well
<ecov> nvidia is a bummer
#kubuntu 2020-03-20
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Boomer*
<IrcsomeBot> Mazork was added by: Mazork
<doordlessia> I would like to submit a bug report but I'm not sure where I should do that, or how to get the information I should include
<doordlessia> I just got did a fresh install of 18.04
<diogenes_> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<doordlessia> diogenes like the dog?
<diogenes_> doordlessia, a cynic dog :)
<doordlessia> we didn't spend much time on him in the philosophy class I took, but for some reason that ones always stuck with me, respect!
<diogenes_> yeah, he beat the hell out of Plato.
<doordlessia> No doubt, the rest of em were real good at talking and theorizing but diogenes lived it 100%
<doordlessia> have you read any of the existentialists?
<diogenes_> doordlessia, Jean-Paul Sartre
<valorie> doordlessia: submit a bug about what?
<valorie> there is an easy way, in the commandline, but you have to know the name of the package
<valorie> it is `ubuntu-bug packagename`
<doordlessia> I don't know what package it is. I have a fresh install of 18.04 and after running apt upgrade when I close the lid my computer freeezes
<valorie> that logs you into LP ( you should have an account first, i think), collects the needful info, and only asks you to describe what's happening
<valorie> update and upgrade?
<doordlessia> yes
<valorie> ok
<valorie> hmmm, I wonderful what supplies suspend
<valorie> I used to experience that as well, back in 18.04
<doordlessia> you doing 19.04 now?
<valorie> 19.10
<doordlessia> oh right heh
<valorie> 19.04 is no longer supported
<valorie> looking forward to 20.04, right around the corner
<doordlessia> Oh boy!
<valorie> in April
<valorie> the way I worked around it was to suspend before closing the lid
<doordlessia> were you on a thinkpad by chance?
<valorie> Sartre would have approved
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> no, my little old dell
<valorie> I think it was a plasma bug
<valorie> long fixed
<valorie> I never run old stuff if possible
<valorie> unless I'm testing it
<doordlessia> hmm not for me. the usb I'm installing from is only two weeks old so it must be something thats happened in between that time
<doordlessia> also it's suspend in general, because even if i leave it with the lid open for a while and it goes to sleep it won't wake up again
<magedpc> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> (Video, 11s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/udp5gtq4/file_25707.mp4 My Laptops screen does not turn off completely, it is a toshiba satellite.
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Any idea?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Crell> Good morning, folks.  I've a fun issue. Yesterday for reasons unclear, my laptop stopped outputting to its external monitor. But only while I'm logged in. The login form shows on the external monitor fine, so it's not a loose cable issue or such. But once logged in, the video output to the external monitor shuts off.
<Crell> This is something of a problem as right now I have Display configured to make the external monitor the primary, so while it's plugged in all of my windows show on the screen that has no output. :-)  If I unplug the external it goes back to the laptop display fine, but that's less useful.
<Crell> Any idea what's going on, or how I can correctit?
<Crell> Well this is unexpected... Turns out I have both miniDP and HDMI cables going from my laptop's docking station to the monitor.  It was set on miniDP, but that seems to have suddenly stopped working. HDMI, however, does still work.  I am even more confused now.
<IrcsomeBot> F✅ was added by: F✅
<Oderus> guys everytime i boot up I get some error messages, some of them are only when i have my external hdd connected. https://pasteboard.co/J023hUY.jpg
#kubuntu 2020-03-21
<IrcsomeBot> Rachel Leach was added by: Rachel Leach
<IrcsomeBot> لیلا احمدی was added by: لیلا احمدی
<IrcsomeBot> Brian Watts was added by: Brian Watts
<IrcsomeBot> Matt Nguyen was added by: Matt Nguyen
<user|50834> does kubuntu support olt ATI drivers?
<user|50834> *old
<user|80857> Hi
<user|80857> I need some help with Discover and muon. Last time i connected to lan on work i used the needed proxy. But now discover can´t download or update anything because "can not resolve"proxy"" But under systemconfigurations thers no proxy set and the proxy und "use proxy" is deleted
<keithzg-M> Whenever I got to reply these days it seems like they've already exited :(
<IrcsomeBot> <ahangarha> Hi … As an Iranian, we are heavily in need of using proxy/VPN/Tor for connecting to internet. But it seems for years, Kubuntu has issue with setting proxy in settings. … As the result, despite setting proxies there, nothing gets changed in system. I tried to find some solution but failed. … Any insight? … Note: I need GUI solution so everybody with no or limited knowledge can do it.
<IrcsomeBot> Mike Blevins was added by: Mike Blevins
<user|28414> salve, ho istallato kubuntu su un vecchio macbook bianco ma non riesco a fare funzionare la webcam.
<user|28414> potete aiutarmi?
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> METHD3ALER was added by: METHD3ALER
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> Can someone help me
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> How to get root access on kate manager or dolphin manager
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> I want to modify a file in root directory but it doesnt let me modify
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KNHkQ6FD/file_25796.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> Tried also on terminal but nothing
<BluesKaj> sudoedit /etcdefualt/grub in the terminal
<BluesKaj> oops sudoedit/etc/default/grub rather
<BluesKaj> leave space after sudoedit
<BluesKaj> METHD3ALER ^
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/bKxfodyw/file_25797.jpg Sorry to disturb there is no option for save
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @BluesKaj, I did
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @BluesKaj, Sir after i edited the file how can i save it
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> @METHD3ALER, Ctrl+O
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Write means that the file is written into the disk
<BluesKaj> in the terminal , ctl+o, enter, ctl+x to save and exit
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> Also that bruj
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> burh*
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> bruj*
<IrcsomeBot> <darltrash> BRUH*
<BluesKaj> METHD3ALER don't forget to do sudo update-grub to see the changes
<BluesKaj> to finalize the changes
<ecov> i need a client that can play midi files
<BluesKaj> ecov, timidity comes to mind, but never used it myself
<ecov> i'm really suprised its this hard to play a midi file :P
<BluesKaj> ecov, was just reading that vlc can play them in vlc newer verions
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @darltrash, Thanks that really helped i literally lost 3 hrs to find the fix....
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> Btw kubuntu is much faster than ubuntu it doesnt lag now
<ecov> thanks BluesKaj tinifidy did the trick
<BluesKaj> ecov, good to hear :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @BluesKaj, Thanks sir😘
<BluesKaj> METHD3ALER, you're welcome, glad to help :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> Can I use magic keys on memory leak?
<IrcsomeBot> <tuxifan> I am experiencing them a lot and I don't want to corrupt my fs
<xaviman> Hi, I have installed Kubuntu 19.10, and I have a problem about analog audio for wired headphone output with 3.5mm jack port, there is no way to work audio, I can only configure for various HDMI outputs. I have studied a bit in web searches for solutions without success. The audio card is:
<xaviman> Hi, I have installed Kubuntu 19.10, and I have a problem about analog audio for wired headphone output with 3.5mm jack port, there is no way to work audio, I can only configure for various HDMI outputs. I have studied a bit in web searches for solutions without success. The audio card is:
<xaviman> Audio:     Device-1: Intel Cannon Point-LP High Definition Audio driver: snd_hda_intel
<xaviman> v: kernel bus ID: 00:1f.3
<xaviman> Any suggestions to fix it?
<BluesKaj> tuxifan, how do you know it's memory leak?
<theMetamorphosis> Many distros have beginned to offer two images of their distro: 1-an iso file(for DVD) 2-an img file(for USB installition). What's the difference between the two and which one should we download? Are they convertible to each other?
<oerheks> not ubuntu, we use the same iso
<oerheks> nor Kubuntu
<oerheks> our images are hybrid, for usb/dvd and MBR legacy/UEFI
<BluesKaj> https://www.techwalla.com/articles/what-are-the-differences-between-iso-and-img-files
<theMetamorphosis> ‌Thank you
<danidark13> ola queria tirar uma duvida
<danidark13> instalei o kubuntu 18.04 pois meu pc dava um erro ao instalar o ubuntu 19.10
<genii> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mas886> Well I need a bit of help, for some reason my system cannot find any sound "input or output device" so I can't hear anything. I'm on a laptop with the integrated sound card. On the same system, double boot with Win 10, the sound works perfectly. It's weird because a couple of days ago it used to work.
<diogenes_> mas886, try in /j #pulseaudio
<mas886> diogenes_ okay, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> Ricky Germain was added by: Ricky Germain
<IrcsomeBot> Greg Stanton was added by: Greg Stanton
<IrcsomeBot> Anman was added by: Anman
#kubuntu 2020-03-22
<IrcsomeBot> Carl Ford was added by: Carl Ford
<preyalone> Could we get official Vagrant boxes published for Kubuntu? I see some community boxes but they're old / potentially malicious https://app.vagrantup.com/boxes/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&sort=downloads&provider=&q=kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> Preston was added by: Preston
<IrcsomeBot> <Preston> I'm thinking about trying kubuntu on my t420. Two questions about it, what's battery life like on a KDE distro, and how does Kubuntu handle optimus?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Battery life is quite good out of the box with Kubuntu and can be tweaked with powertop or tlp.  Optimus run OK, but on some games (Counterstrike source), performance is ~70% of running dedicated mode.  Other games show similar perf.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Clarification: other games perform just as well in optimus mode as they do in dedicated graphics mode.
<IrcsomeBot> <Preston> But the intelligent switching works OK?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes. I can only speak for nvidia.  If nvidia, ensure to load drivers 440 or later, set NVidia on demand in Nvidia settings, and use this command to launch apps with the dedicated card: __NV_PRIME_RENDER_OFFLOAD=1 __GLX_VENDOR_LIBRARY_NAME=nvidia steam
<IrcsomeBot> <Preston> @DarinMiller, How does Kubuntu compare to KDE Neon. I've got people suggesting both
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Both are very good.  I prefer Kubuntu as my main runner as I always run with current release and backports ppa installed.  Thus, the kernel and xorg are later releases (without extra trouble) than Neon.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have Neon Dev unstable on one of my multi-boot laptops as well as the next (alpha/beta) release of Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <Preston> @DarinMiller, The back ports ppa's are pretty stable? That would be my only reason to go with Neon, to get the freshest KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, backports are very stable and I have not seen any ppa issues in years.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> To help decide, if you are more interested in the  bleeding edge Wayland, Neon stable typically will have be slightly ahead of Kubuntu backports (a week or 2 at most) depending the underlying deps.  Kubuntu cannot not rev Qt as freely as Neon, so sometimes major updates are delayed until the latest QT lands in base Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If running the latest gaming hardware where video drivers, Mesa/Xorg are more important, I recommend Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I don't recommend Neon Dev unstable as daily driver as it breaks on occasion.  But it's fun to run as an alternate boot option just to see new features before official release.
<IrcsomeBot> <Preston> For me it would be typical laptop function for school and personal use. I suppose my primary values would be battery life and stability. And I would like to take full advantage of all the hardware in this laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <Preston> And thanks for all the helpful in BTW
<IrcsomeBot> <Preston> In this case I assume you'd recommend Kubuntu, yes?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, I recommend Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> Tiffany Morris was added by: Tiffany Morris
<Kangarooo>  Does any of Plasma distros has menu that automatically opens of hover without hiding Category in menu? https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Live_Images
<valorie> opens on hover?
<valorie> ugh, I would hate that
<valorie> bad enough to randomly trigger popups
<valorie> but this is #kubuntu - not about all distros offering plasma
<IrcsomeBot> دخترتنها اموزش هک بازی کلش was added by: دخترتنها اموزش هک بازی کلش
<Kangarooo> found. Just aplication menu theres is to change. So nice. Productivity back. https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Kickoff. Not Launchper but change to aplication menu and make shortcute Alt+F1
<Kangarooo> Heres my document compariing for anyone https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1khUd1P-1FfwgrcInXAtA1MFVuv76LlzVBTugGEMNKY4/edit#gid=0
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> How can I configure the application title in a notification. eg. I have a download notification for the Brave Browser. It displays a title google-chrome with the Chrome logo. How can I change it to Brave witht the Brave logo? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> Mike Fisher was added by: Mike Fisher
<spaceenotik> HELP
<spaceenotik> ?
<spaceenotik> DIR
<lpranam> Need help. After I did apt update and upgrade now I am not able to use and sound input output I can see dummy output and that's the only thing. I am on kubuntu 19.10. I have tried all the online solutions restarting alsa and also reinstalling it but that did no help...
<diogenes_> lpranam, when it comes about troubleshooting issues that occur after an upgrade, first thing i do i create a new clean user to rule out configuration issues.
<lpranam> creating a new user have the same issue I can only see a dummy output
<masonbee-M> Personal favorite, if it is a laptop make sure you haven't bumped the mute. 😇
<diogenes_> lpranam, try to a previous kernel.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lpranam> diogenes_ is there any other solution before I switch to older kernel?
<diogenes_> lpranam, you can try in terminal: pulseaudio -k and see what it does.
<lpranam> diogenes_ have tried that and it does nothing
<lpranam> it restarts and just shows the dummy output again
<diogenes_> yeah then an older kernel would be a try, you can also ask in /j #pulseaudio
<lpranam> Thank you very much :)
<diogenes_> no problem
<theMetamorphosis>  What's the difference between KDE Telepathy and Kopete? I guess they have the same functionality but require different dependencies.
<mparillo> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDE#KDE_Telepathy says KDE Telepathy is a project with the goal to closely integrate Instant Messaging with the KDE desktop. It utilizes the Telepathy framework as a backend and is intended to replace Kopete.
<oerheks> kde telepathy uses the Telepathy framework, and kopete not
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> Semi was added by: Semi
<triktrak> hello guys i need help i can't install NVIDIA driver
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list # or go wild; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<triktrak> oertheks i when to ask you parrot LINUX is Ubuntu LINUX or no ???
<oerheks> ?
<oerheks> this is ubuntu support, not parrot
<oerheks> read the topic, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> Xavi was added by: Xavi
<bsa> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> Guys I have another is there any workaround to avoid totally FREEZE every time I have to reboot....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which version of Kubuntu is freezing during reboot?
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> No I mean everytime it freezes I have to reboot through alt+ Ctrl+ f2  … BTW it's a 18.4 lts version on 32 bit old pc😞
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> Dual boot
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Do you have backports installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> It also happend on Ubuntu so I switched to kubuntu thinking that this could fix the proble.
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @DarinMiller, Nah
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sometimes the reboot process is waiting for termination of certain processes  and will eventually timeout.  Current releases of KDE/kernel do not have this issue, but I do recall this issue occasionally on 18.04.  Sometime installing backports can help.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But if the issue occurs both on Ubuntu and Kubuntu, then its likely a common process timeout that is closer to the kernel than the DE.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try installing the backports ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> You Know everytime it freezes I can only move the mouse icon and nothing else
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When reboot hangs, I use alt-<print screen>+REISUB to force reboot.
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> @DarinMiller, Keh I ll try
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If not familiar with reisub, while holding down the alt key, type <print screen>+REISUB
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> More details here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<IrcsomeBot> <METHD3ALER> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> Eva Daniels was added by: Eva Daniels
